# JAPAN | Urban Transport Compilation



## mrmoopt

じゃ、新幹線の電車がすばらしい！日本に行きたい！：（

I want to go to Japan!


----------



## Vapour

Video I took today: http://youtube.com/watch?v=KZBMLY1XB-o


----------



## anm

Japanese trains kick ass!


----------



## Rail Claimore

Vapour said:


> Video I took today: http://youtube.com/watch?v=KZBMLY1XB-o


Nihon ga DAISUKI!!!!


----------



## Rail Claimore

This sums it up quite nicely.


----------



## Vapour

^That's a great one kay:

more videos:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Td0aoM1MQf0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDvRP2Zdscs


----------



## Dick H

*Streetcars Alive and Well in Japan*

There are many streetcar systems operating in Japan, most with
a mix of new and old, well maintained cars.

http://www.pbase.com/dickh/streetcars


----------



## Minato ku

I like the police version


----------



## Quente

Dick H said:


> There are many streetcar systems operating in Japan, most with
> a mix of new and old, well maintained cars.


Wow - terrific shots. Very colorful!

I just went to Japan for the first last June, but I don't remember seeing any streetcars in Tokyo, Kyoto or Nara. Did I just miss them or are they located in other cities?


----------



## greg_christine

In what cities were each of the pictures taken?

I understand that Hiroshima has an extensive tram network. 

















Many other Japanese cities once had extensive tram networks but most have been replaced by grade separated rail lines. I understand that Tokyo has just one tram line still operating on city streets, the Toden Arakawa Line.


----------



## greg_christine

I just checked the link provided in the first post of this thread < http://www.pbase.com/dickh/streetcars >. I especially like this one:


----------



## hkskyline

I thought I saw a streetcar run below me near Arashiyama.


----------



## Dick H

minato ku said:


> I like the police version


Keisatsu no shiden is the Kumamoto Prefectural Police safety campaign for the elderly. Great, isn't it. Looks just like a real Japanese Police car.


----------



## Dick H

greg_christine said:


> ... In what cities were each of the pictures taken?


Top row: Kumamoto, Okayama, Kumamoto, Hiroshima
2nd row: Okayama, Osaka, Kitakyushu
3rd row: Kumaoto, Kamakura, Hiroshima
4th row: Osaka, Nagasaki, Okayama, Kamakura


----------



## Dick H

Quente said:


> Wow - terrific shots. Very colorful!
> 
> I just went to Japan for the first last June, but I don't remember seeing any streetcars in Tokyo, Kyoto or Nara. Did I just miss them or are they located in other cities?


Thanks. There are about Japanese 20 cities with streetcar lines. Tokyo has 2 lines and Kyoto has 2 lines, but they are in areas not frequented by tourists. It's too bad, because riding streetcars in Japan we can see real Japanese life and the common people.


----------



## quashlo

I’ll try and post news on the latest projects in here. Feel free to post whatever you find interesting or want to share about urban transport in Japan.

====================================

*Major Tōkyō Area Projects*
A rundown of under construction projects, projects in planning, and proposed projects in the Tōkyō Area urban rail network.

*Under Construction*
[Chiba Urban Monorail] Chiba Urban Monorail Line 1 extension: Kenchō-mae – Shiritsu Aoba Byōin
[Keikyū] Keikyū Daishi Line grade-separation: Higashi-Monzen – Kojima Shinden
[Keikyū] Keikyū Main Line / Keikyū Airport Line grade-separation: Heiwajima – Rokugōdote, Keikyū Kamata – Ōtorii
[Keikyū | Tōkyō Monorail] New International Terminal Station at Haneda Airport
[Keiō] Keiō Line / Keiō Sagamihara Line grade-separation: Shibasaki – Nishi-Chōfu, Chōfu – Keiō Tamagawa
[Keisei] Oshiage Line grade-separation: Oshiage – Aoto
[Keisei] Kanamachi Line grade-separation: Takasago – Shibamata
[Keisei | Hokusō] Narita New Rapid Railway / New Skyliner and Nippori Station reconstruction
[Odakyū] Odakyū Line quadruple-tracking and grade-separation: Yoyogi Uehara – Mukōgaoka Yūen
[JR East] Chūō Rapid Line grade-separation: Mitaka – Tachikawa
[JR East] Installation of platform doors on Yamanote Line
[JR East] Nambu Line grade-separation: Inadazutsumi – Fuchū Honmachi
[JR East] New Musashi Kosugi Station on Yokosuka Line
[JR East] Shinjuku Station improvements
[JR East] Tōhoku Line – Tōkaidō Line connection: Ueno - Tōkyō
[JR East] Tōkyō Station City and Tōkyō Station restoration
[JR East] Urawa Station elevation and redevelopment
[Seibu] Seibu Ikebukuro Line quadruple-tracking and grade-separation: Sakuradai – Ōizumi Gakuen
[Shin-Keisei] Shin-Keisei Line grade-separation: Kamagaya Daibutsu – Kunugiyama
[Sōtetsu] Sōtetsu Main Line grade-separation: Hoshikawa – Tennōchō
[Tōbu] Tōbu Noda Line grade-separation: Shimizu Kōen – Umesato
[Tōkyū] Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line quadruple-tracking and Ōimachi Line extension: Futako Tamagawa – Mizonokuchi
Part 1: Introduction
Part 2: Ōimachi Line Improvements
Part 3: Den’en Toshi Line Quadruple-Tracking
Part 4: Ōimachi Line Express Service​[Tōkyū | Tōkyō Metro] Tōkyū Tōyoko Line through-service with Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line

*In Planning Stages*
[JR East | Tōkyō Metro | Tōkyū] Shibuya Station redevelopment
[Kanazawa Seaside Line] Relocation of Kanazawa Seaside Line Kanazawa Hakkei Station
[Keiō] Keiō Line grade-separation: Daitabashi – Hachimanyama
[Metropolitan Intercity Railway] Tsukuba Express platform extensions
[Seibu] Seibu Shinjuku Line grade-separation: Nakai – Nogata
[Sōtetsu | JR East] Kanagawa East Line (Sōtetsu through-service with JR East): Nishiya – Hazawa
[Sōtetsu | Tōkyū] Kanagawa East Line (Sōtetsu through-service with Tōkyū): Hazawa – Hiyoshi
[Toei Subway] Installation of platform doors on Toei Ōedo Line

*Proposed*
[JR East] Kawasaki Approach Line: Tōkyō Teleport / Shinagawa – Hamakawasaki – Kawasaki (Nambu Line) / Sakuragichō
[JR East] Keiyō Line extension and Chūō Line quadruple-tracking: Tōkyō – Mitaka
[JR East | TWR] Keiyō Line through-service with Tōkyō Waterfront Rapid Railway Rinkai Line
[JR East] New stations on Musashino Line (Shin-Yoshikawa, Myōbana, Higashi-Asaka, Sendabori)
[JR East] Sōbu Line – Keiyō Line connection: Shin-Urayasu – Funabashi – Tsudanuma
[Kawasaki Municipal Transportation Bureau | Odakyū | Keikyū] Kawasaki Rapid Railway: Shin-Yurigaoka – Kawasaki
[Keikyū] Keikyū Kurihama Line extension: Misakiguchi – Aburatsubo
[Keisei] Keisei Chihara Line extension: Chiharadai – Amaariki
[Metropolitan Intercity Railway] Tsukuba Express extension: Akihabara – Tōkyō
[Odakyū] Odakyū Tama Line extension: Karakida – Kamimizo
[Saitama Rapid Railway] Saitama Rapid Railway extension: Urawa-Misono – Hasuda
[Seibu] Seibu Ahina Line reopening and Seibu Shinjuku Line maintenance facility
[Seibu | Tōkyō Metro] Seibu Shinjuku Line connection to Tōkyō Metro Tōzai Line
[Sōtetsu] Sōtetsu Izumino Line extension: Shōnandai – Hiratsuka
[Tama Monorail] Tama Monorail extensions: Kamikitadai – Hakonegasaki, Tama Center – Hachiōji / Machida
[Tōbu] Tōbu Noda Line double-tracking: Sakasai – Mutsumi
[Tōbu] Tōbu Noda Line grade-separation near Kasukabe Station
[Toei Subway | Keisei] Toei Asakusa Line bypass line and connection to Tōkyō Station
[Toei Subway] Toei Ōedo Line extension: Hikarigaoka – Ōizumi Gakuenchō
[Toei Subway] Toei Shinjuku Line extension: Moto-Yawata – Shin-Kamagaya
[Tōkyō Metro] Tōkyō Metro Hanzōmon Line extension: Oshiage – Matsudo
[Tōkyō Metro] Tōkyō Metro Yūrakuchō Line extension: Shin-Kiba – Noda-shi
[Tōkyō Monorail] Redesign of Hamamatsuchō Station and Tōkyō Monorail extension: Hamamatsuchō - Shimbashi
[Tōkyū | Keikyū] Kamakama Line: JR Kamata – Ōtorii
[TWR] New Haneda Access Line: Tōkyō Teleport – Haneda Airport
[Yokohama Municipal Subway] Yokohama Municipal Subway Blue Line extension: Azamino – Shin-Yurigaoka
[Yokohama Municipal Subway] Yokohama Municipal Subway Green Line extensions: Nakayama – Motomachi, Hiyoshi – Tsurumi
[Yurikamome] Yurikamome extension: Toyosu – Kachidoki
Kaihin Makuhari – Makuhari connection
Ōmiya East-West Transit: Ōmiya – Saitama Stadium 2002
Ward-Prefecture Loop Line (Metro Seven): Akabane – Kasai Rinkai Kōen
Ward-Prefecture Loop Line (Eightliner): Akabane – Haneda Airport


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin Namba Line opens Friday, March 20*
Official Website: http://www.hanshin.co.jp/nambasen/



















The Namba Line is a 3.8-km extension of the existing Hanshin Nishi-Ōsaka Line, from Nishi-Kujō Station to Ōsaka Namba Station, making Hanshin Electric Railway the first private railway to serve both of Ōsaka's major terminals--Umeda in the north, via the Hanshin Main Line, and Namba in the south via the new line. The extension includes four new stations:

Kujō
Transfers: 
Ōsaka Municipal Subway Chūō Line (Dōme-mae - Chiyozaki Station)

Dōme-mae (the station for Ōsaka Dome)
Transfers:
Ōsaka Municipal Subway Nagahori-Tsurumi Ryokuchi Line (Dōme-mae - Chiyozaki Station)

Sakuragawa
Transfers:
Ōsaka Municipal Subway Sennichimae Line
Nankai Electric Railway Kōya (Shiomibashi) Line (Shiomibashi Station)

Ōsaka Namba (the existing Kintetsu Namba Station, to be renamed once the new line starts since both Hanshin and Kintetsu trains will now use it)
Transfers:
Kintetsu Namba Line
Ōsaka Municipal Subway Midōsuji Line (Namba Station)
Ōsaka Municipal Subway Yotsubashi Line (Namba Station)
Ōsaka Municipal Subway Sennichimae Line (Namba Station)
Nankai Electric Railway Main Line (Namba Station)
Nankai Electric Railway Kōya Line (Namba Station)
JR West Kansai Main Line (Yamatoji Line) (JR Namba Station)

In addition, the extension allows for through-servicing with Kintetsu trains at Namba, meaning it is now possible to travel from Nara (Kintetsu Nara Station) to Kōbe (Hanshin Sannomiya Station) via Ōsaka (Namba Station) on one train.

The extension from Nishi-Kujō to Ōsaka Namba









The Hanshin Main Line (in red) and Namba Line (in green and orange). The green portion is the existing Nishi-Ōsaka Line from Amagasaki to Nishi-Kujō, which will be combined with the extension in orange and together called the Hanshin Namba Line.









The extent of through-services between Hanshin and Kintetsu, from Hanshin Sannomiya in the west to Kintetsu Nara in the east.










*Service Pattern*
Hanshin’s version of the map only shows the Hanshin network, so this is Kintetsu’s version instead, which shows both the Hanshin and Kintetsu networks:










Service on the Namba Line will consist of the following stopping patterns:

_Rapid express:_ [Hanshin Main Line] Sannomiya – Uozaki – Ashiya – Nishinomiya – Kōshien – Amagasaki – [Hanshin Namba Line] – Nishi-Kujō – Kujō – Dōme-mae – Sakuragawa – Ōsaka Namba – [Kintetsu Namba Line] – Kintetsu Nipponbashi – [Kintetsu Ōsaka Line] – Uehonmachi – Tsuruhashi – [Kintetsu Nara Line] – Ikoma – Gakuen-mae – Yamato Saidaiji – Shin-Ōmiya – Kintetsu Nara
_Semi-express:_ [Hanshin Namba Line] Amagasaki – Daimotsu – Dekijima – Fuku – Denpō – Chidoribashi – Nishi-Kujō – Kujō - Dōme-mae – Sakuragawa – Ōsaka Namba – [Kintetsu Namba Line] – Kintetsu Nipponbashi – [Kintetsu Ōsaka Line] – Uehonmachi – Tsuruhashi – [Kintetsu Nara Line] – Fuse – Kawachi Kosaka – Higashi-Hanazono – Ishikiri – Ikoma – Higashi-Ikoma – Tomio – Gakuen-mae – Ayameike – Yamato Saidaiji – Shin-Ōmiya – Kintetsu Nara
_Section semi-express:_ [Hanshin Namba Line] Amagasaki – Daimotsu – Dekijima – Fuku – Denpō – Chidoribashi – Nishi-Kujō – Kujō - Dōme-mae – Sakuragawa – Ōsaka Namba – [Kintetsu Namba Line] – Kintetsu Nipponbashi – [Kintetsu Ōsaka Line] – Uehonmachi – Tsuruhashi – [Kintetsu Nara Line] – Fuse – Kawachi Kosaka – Higashi-Hanazono – Hyōtan-yama – Hiraoka – Nukata – Ishikiri – Ikoma – Higashi-Ikoma – Tomio – Gakuen-mae – Ayameike – Yamato Saidaiji – Shin-Ōmiya – Kintetsu Nara
_Local:_ [Hanshin Main Line] – Motomachi – Sannomiya – Kasugano-michi – Iwaya – Nishi-Nada – Ōishi – Shinzaike – Ishiyagawa – Mikage – Sumiyoshi – Uozaki – Ōgi – Fukae – Ashiya – Uchide – Kōroen – Nishinomiya – Imazu – Kusugawa – Kōshien – Naruo – Mukogawa – Amagasaki Center Pool-mae – Deyashiki – Amagasaki – [Hanshin Namba Line] – Daimotsu – Dekijima – Fuku – Denpō – Chidoribashi – Nishi-Kujō – Kujō – Dōme-mae – Sakuragawa – Ōsaka Namba – [Kintetsu Namba Line] – Kintetsu Nipponbashi – [Kintetsu Ōsaka Line] – Uehonmachi – Tsuruhashi – Imazato – [Kintetsu Nara Line] – Fuse – Kawachi Eiwa – Kawachi Kosaka – Yaenosato – Wakae-Iwata – Kawachi Hanazono – Higashi-Hanazono – Hyōtan-yama – Hiraoka – Nukata – Ishikiri – Ikoma – Higashi-Ikoma – Tomio – Gakuen-mae – Ayameike – Yamato Saidaiji – Shin-Ōmiya – Kintetsu Nara

*Frequency*

Weekday morning rush
Rapid express: 5tph
Local: 5tph

Weekday midday
Rapid express: 3tph (rapid expresses stop at all stations between Amagasaki and Ōsaka Namba)
Local: 3tph

Weekday evening rush
Rapid express: 3tph
Local / Section semi-express / Semi-express: 6tph

Weekends
Rapid express: 3tph
Local / Section semi-express / Semi-express: 6tph


*Travel Times, Distances, and Fares for Key Station Pairs*

Sannomiya – Kintetsu Nara: 80 min., 65.2 km, ¥940
Sannomiya - Ōsaka Namba: 40 min., 32.4 km, ¥400
Kōshien - Ōsaka Namba: 20 min., 15.3 km, ¥350
Amagasaki - Ōsaka Namba: 15 min.,10.1 km, ¥320
Sannomiya – Kujō: 35 min., 29.9 km, ¥380
Kōshien – Kujō: 15 min., 12.8 km, ¥320
Amagasaki - Kujō: 10 min., 7.6 km, ¥270


----------



## quashlo

Some Youtube videos of testing…

Hanshin 1000 series trains doing revenue service and trial runs
The first train arrives at Nishi-Kujō to let off passengers and enters the new extension for a trial run.
The second train arrives from a trial run at Nishi-Kujō to board passengers bound for Amagasaki.





Kintetsu 9020 series train on a trial run arrives at Hanshin Sannomiya.






*Rolling Stock*

Hanshin 1000 series (6-car formations):








http://ktmhp.com/img/railwayfun/a_6660_0.jpg
http://blog-imgs-10.fc2.com/b/i/w/biwakotranco/P1110738_1.jpg
http://hiromuta.btblog.jp/ig/b/kulSc18ns485EC158.jpg

Kintetsu “Series 21” (6-car formations): 
9020 series:









9820 series:








http://ktmhp.com/img/railwayfun/a_6654_0.jpg

The design of the Hanshin and Kintetsu trains is actually fairly different. The Hanshin trains have three doors per side and are about 19 m long. The Kintetsu trains have four doors per side and are 20 m long.


----------



## quashlo

*Advertisement*
http://www.hanshin.co.jp/nambasen/enjoy/pr.html

Posters








The background represents Kōbe, Ōsaka, and Nara from left-to-right.









Hanshin Electric Railway also owns the Hanshin Tigers baseball team, which plays at Kōshien Stadium (adjacent to Kōshien Station on the Hanshin Main Line). The through-service with Kintetsu will improve access to the stadium for baseball fans along the Kintetsu Line. Kintetsu actually owned its own baseball team (Kintetsu Buffaloes) which has since been sold.

Television commercial


----------



## Songoten2554

pretty cool man thats neat an expansion.

also is this a metro or a regional Railway line?

another thing i see its standard guage but isn't most of the Railways in japan are narrow guage expect the shinkansen which is standard guage.

also i noticed that the loading guage in japan is similar to england alot?

and i know lots of question but i wonder why in the USA they don't promote other companies and such or am i wrong here oh and sorry for the many questions?


----------



## quashlo

*Google adds subway maps*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/net/news/cnet/20090406-OYT8T00547.htm

Google Maps just added special subway maps for 10 operators covering nine cities in Japan:

Sapporo Municipal Subway: Tōhō Line, Tōzai Line, Namboku Line
Sendai Municipal Subway: Namboku Line
Tōkyō Metro: Tōzai Line, Marunouchi Line, Ginza Line, Chiyoda Line, Namboku Line, Hibiya Line, Hanzōmon Line, Yūrakuchō Line, Fukutoshin Line
Toei Subway: Ōedo Line, Asakusa Line, Mita Line, Shinjuku Line
Yokohama Municipal Subway: Blue Line, Green Line
Nagoya Municipal Subway: Sakura-dōri Line, Higashiyama Line, Meikō Line, Tsurumai Line, Kamiiida Line, Meijō Line
Kyōto Municipal Subway: Tōzai Line, Karasuma Line
Ōsaka Municipal Subway: Tanimachi Line, Yotsubashi Line, Sennichimae Line, Nagahori – Tsurumi Ryokuchi Line, Nankō Port Town Line, Midōsuji Line, Sakaisuji Line, Imazatosuji Line, Chūō Line
Kōbe Municipal Subway: Seishin – Yamate Line, Kaigan Line
Fukuoka City Subway: Airport Line, Hakozaki Line, Nanakuma Line
When you click on a subway station, it will highlight only the subway lines serving that station.


----------



## quashlo

*Debit use of Suica and Pasmo reaches 35 million transactions a month*
http://www.business-i.jp/news/ind-page/news/200904070072a.nwc



> JR East announced on April 6 that transactions using the electronic money functionality of IC farecards Suica and PASMO reached 35.32 million for the month of March. JR East attributes the numbers to their expansion of the card for use in convenience stores and taxis, as well as vending machines inside stations. At the end of March, the total number of Suica and PASMO cards issued had reached 27.94 million and 11.77 million respectively.


----------



## quashlo

*Carsharing facilities near Yamanote Line*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/eco/miniinfo/20090406-OYT8T00485.htm



> ORIX Auto Corporation (HQ: Minato Ward, Tōkyō) has announced that it will install carsharing pods in parking facilities within five minutes walk of all 29 stations on the Yamanote Line. Carsharing allows one car to be used by multiple members of the network. Service will begin April 17 with pods located near Ebisu, Gotanda, Ōsaki, Okachimachi, and Uguisudani Stations, with all 29 stations having service by mid-May. By encouraging the use of trains and cars together, the company hopes the venture will ease traffic congestion in central Tōkyō and reduce pollution.


----------



## quashlo

*New International Terminal Station at Haneda Airport*

*Websites:*
http://www.keikyu.co.jp/corporate/press/2005/05_1005_1.shtml (Original Keikyū press release)
http://www.pa.ktr.mlit.go.jp/haneda...gijutsu_houkoku/houkoku_005/pdf/ronbun_03.pdf (Tōkyō Monorail station plan)
*Construction start:* July 2006 (Keikyū), 2008 (Tōkyō Monorail)
*Construction end:* December 2009 (Keikyū), 2009 (Tōkyō Monorail)

*Benefits:*

Access to Haneda Airport’s new International Terminal via Keikyū and Tōkyō Monorail
Coinciding with the fourth runway and new International Terminal to open at Haneda Airport in October 2009, a new International Terminal Station (unofficial name) will open December 2009, served by the Keikyū Airport Line and Tōkyō Monorail.

The Keikyū station is being constructed adjacent to the existing tracks between Tenkūbashi and Haneda Airport Stations and will consist of two side platforms. For the outbound platform (bound for Haneda Airport Station), faregates will be located on the platform level (Basement Level 2) and escalators and elevators will connect the platform level directly with the terminal departure level (above-ground Level 3), allowing quick and easy access for passengers catching a departing flight. For passengers coming from arriving flights, faregates will be located on Level 2 and escalators and elevators will be provided directly to the inbound platform (bound for Kamata, Shinagawa, Yokohama). The Keikyū station will also allow passengers to carry baggage carts directly onto the platform









_Source: Sankei News_
Conceptual design for the Keikyū station.









_Source: Sankei News_









_Source: Sankei News_
The mound of earth is the location of the future Tōkyō Monorail International Terminal Station.









_Source: Sankei News_
Station emergency exit









_Source: Sankei News_









_Source: Sankei News_
A Tōkyō Monorail train passes the construction site.

The Tōkyō Monorail station will be located in the same location but will require shifting the overhead structures closer to the site of the new terminal building. Approximately 900 meters of existing structure above Kanpachi-dōri will be replaced. Like the Keikyū station, the inbound platform (for Hamamatsuchō) will offer direct access from the International Terminal’s arrival lobby, while the outbound platform (for Haneda Airport Terminal 2) will offer direct access to the departure lobby.









_Source: Tōkyō International Air Terminal Corporation_
This rendering of the new International Terminal shows how the monorail tracks will bend towards the new terminal. 

*Videos:*
http://zoome.jp/sugiura/diary/171
A recently-taken window view of an Airport Express service on the Tōkyō Monorail. The train surfaces just past Shin-Seibijō, where you can see all the construction going on associated with the new International Terminal and rail stations. You can see the foundations for the columns supporting the new monorail structure around 00:45. The video continues all the way to Hamamatsuchō.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja9fE6Im9JI _Source: *VVVF2100* on YouTube_
Cab view of a Keikyū Airport Line train from 2007, between Anamori Inari and Haneda Airport Stations, with an intermediate stop at Tenkūbashi. This was before you could see any of the new station. Nowadays, if you ride between Tenkūbashi and Haneda Airport, you can catch a quick glimpse of the new station to the left of the train.

*Related projects:*

The proposed Kamakama Line would construct a new tunnel from Yaguchinowatashi Station on the Tōkyū Tamagawa Line via JR Kamata Station and Keikyū Kamata Station to Ōtorii Station on the Keikyū Airport Line, with through-service to Haneda Airport.
The proposed Eightliner service which would create a third loop line in between the Yamanote Line and Musashino Line / Nambu Line would have a terminus at Haneda Airport.
In 2000, the Ministry Transport Council (運輸政策審議会) suggested creating a new Kawasaki Approach Line by converting the existing cargo branch of the Tōkaidō Line to passenger service. The new line would connect Tōkyō Teleport and Shinagawa Stations with Hamakawasaki Station, with an intermediate station somewhere near Haneda Airport. From Hamakawasaki Station, one branch would continue south down to Sakuragichō Station in Yokohama, while another branch would continue north on the Nambu Line branch up to Shitte and Kawasaki Stations.
In 2000, the Ministry Transport Council (運輸政策審議会) also suggested the New Haneda Access Line, which would create a branch off the Tōkyō Waterfront Railway Rinkai Line from Tōkyō Teleport Station leading to Haneda Airport.


----------



## quashlo

*New Musashi Kosugi Station on Yokosuka Line*

*Websites:*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2005_1/20050402.pdf (Original JR press release)
*Construction start:* 2005
*Construction end:* March 2010

*Benefits:*

Improved access and shorter travel times to Central Tōkyō and Yokohama for passengers along the Nambu Line
Redevelopment in area surrounding the station
The project involves construction of a new station on the JR Yokosuka Line between Nishi-Ōi and Shin-Kawasaki Stations, which are currently 9.1 km apart. The new station would be located in the vicinity of where the JR Nambu Line crosses underneath the Yokosuka Line in Kawasaki City, approximately 6 km from Nishi-Ōi Station and 3 km from Shin-Kawasaki Station. The new station would be connected by a 260 m passage to the existing JR Musashi Kosugi Station on the Nambu Line. Estimated daily station entries, exits, and transfers for the new station are 70,000; the total estimated daily station entries and exits for JR Musashi Kosugi Station (Nambu Line + Yokosuka Line) is 180,000 after completion of the project. A station plaza would be constructed on the west side of the new station and the faregates would be located at a single location underneath the Yokosuka Line tracks. Parking for 1,500 bicycles will also be provided. The station itself would consist of a single 310 m island platform serving two tracks to be constructed by shifting the outbound Yokosuka Line tracks slightly to the east. The total estimated cost for the project is ¥20 billion. Kawasaki City is bearing the full cost of constructing the new station structure, but is sharing the cost of the new walkway with JR East.

Together with the existing JR Musashi Kosugi Station and Tōkyū Musashi Kosugi Station serving the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line and Tōkyū Meguro Line, the new station will be located in an area undergoing intense redevelopment. JR East plans to have all local trains (260 trains per day across both directions) stop at the new station, but is still considering whether or not to have non-local services—including the Shōnan-Shinjuku Line, special “liner” trains, and the Narita Express, which offers access to Narita International Airport—serve the station.









_Source: Kawasaki City_
The hook highlighted in red is the new station. The hook itself is the new walkway connecting to Nambu Line’s Musashi Kosugi Station, while the longer stem is the location of the new station. The proposed walkway will travel underneath the Tōkaidō Shinkansen elevated structure running parallel immediately west of the Yokosuka Line and connect to the east end of the Nambu Line Musashi Kosugi Station.


_Source: *Nemo’s great uncle* on Flickr_
The cluster of developments in Musashi Kosugi. Tōkyū’s Musashi Kosugi Station used to be known as Kōgyō Toshi Station (Industrial City Station) due to all the factories and industrial activity in the area. The area is being transformed into a new mixed-use neighborhood, including homes for 15,000 residents, commercial space, hotels, and various public facilities.









_Source: Wikipedia_
The existing JR Musashi Kosugi Station, serving the Nambu Line, serves approximately 140,000 entries and exits daily (2007).


_Source: *yuki.koga* on Flickr_
Tōkyū Musashi Kosugi Station is a key station on the Tōyoko Line and Meguro Line, serving a total of 199,886 average daily station entries and exits (2007). The station is located directly adjacent to the Nambu Line’s Musashi Kosugi Station.

*Videos:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3ddcFmwkSo *Source: y2kama on YouTube*
Cab view of Nambu Line train between Musashi Nakahara and Musashi Kosugi Stations. You get a good view of the skyline.

*Related projects:*

A Musashi Kosugi station is also included as the terminus of the proposed Kawasaki Rapid Railway, running from Shin-Yurigaoka Station on the Odakyū Odawara Line and Odakyū Tama Line to Musashi Kosugi Station via Miyamaedaira Station, with a possible extension later on to Kawasaki Station.


----------



## quashlo

* Chūō Rapid Line grade-separation: Mitaka – Tachikawa*

*Websites:*
http://www.city.koganei.lg.jp/matidukuri/rittai/cyuohsen.html (Koganei City)
http://www.city.kunitachi.tokyo.jp/toshi/05toshi/0504/0504_ekimatizukuri.html (Kunitachi City)
http://www.city.kokubunji.tokyo.jp/toshiseibi/2335/004761.html (Kokubunji City)
*Construction start:* 1999
*Construction end:* 2010

*Benefits:*

Removal of 18 at-grade crossings, improving road and train safety and eliminating accidents
Reduced traffic congestion in neighborhoods surrounding the railroad
Unification of neighborhoods originally separated by train line
Potential use of land underneath new elevated structures









_Source: Koganei City_
The portion under construction.









_Source: Koganei City_
Section view.

This project involves the grade-separation of the JR Chūō Main Line tracks between Mitaka and Tachikawa Stations, alternatively known as the Chūō Rapid Line. This 13.1 km segment is being grade-separated as follows:

Mitaka – Kokubunji (6.2 km): elevated structure
Kokubunji – Kunitachi (4.1 km): trench
Kunitachi – Tachikawa (2.8 km): elevated structure
Besides improving traffic and connectivity for neighborhoods surrounding the rail line, grade-separation will also improve on-time performance for the Chūō Line, which often suffers from delays as a result of accidents at at-grade crossings.






























_Source: Koganei City_
Diagram showing contruction phasing for elevated structures. Once the temporary tracks are removed, the right-of-way underneath is converted into a roadway. Currently, the elevation of the outbound tracks is already complete (Mitaka – Kokubunji in July 2007 and Kokubunji – Tachikawa in January 2009). For the inbound tracks, the Mitaka – Kokubunji section will open sometime later this year, while the Kokubunji – Tachikawa section will open in 2010. Removal of the temporary tracks and construction of the adjacent parallel roadway is scheduled for completion in 2011.









_Source: Wikipedia_
Outbound platforms at Musashi Sakai Station after elevation. Construction on the inbound platform continues immediately adjacent to the new tracks.









_Source: Wikipedia_
New transfer gates at Musashi Sakai Station between the Chūō Line and the Seibu Tamagawa Line. Elevation of the Seibu platforms at the station was completed in 2006.









_Source: Wikipedia_
Seibu Tamagawa Line platforms after elevation.









_Source: Wikipedia_
South entrance to Higashi-Koganei Station.









_Source: Wikipedia_
Outbound platform at Higashi-Koganei Station after elevation.









_Source: Wikipedia_
Musashi Koganei Station from 2007, showing in-service at-grade tracks and continuing work on the new elevated tracks.









_Source: Wikipedia_
Temporary inbound platform at Higashi-Koganei Station.

*Videos:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZdRfSnHvP8&fmt=35 _Source: *ikki1204* on YouTube _
A special public pre-opening tour of the completed outbound platforms at Kunitachi Station in December 2008, just weeks before the official opening of the segment January 1, 2009. Trains continue to run at-grade just below the new elevated tracks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeIZvr5yleI&fmt=18 _Source: *VVVF2100* on YouTube _
Tōkyō–bound “Chūō Special Express” on the Chūō Rapid Line between Tachikawa and Kokubunji, running on the temporary tracks. It’s a little over a year old, but you can see the construction going on to the right of the train. The train skips Kunitachi and Nishi-Kokubunji Stations.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgvXs4ve-RY&fmt=18 _Source: *VVVF2100* on YouTube _
Part 2 of the above, between Kokubunji and Mitaka. The train skips Musashi Koganei, Higashi-Koganei, and Musashi Sakai Stations.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIEXOeiQQ-g&fmt=18 _Source: *kinemi049* on YouTube _
Window view from the new elevated tracks between Kunitachi and Tachikawa Stations, facing the north.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN0cD0T4TfE&fmt=18 _Source: *kinemi049* on YouTube _
Same, but facing the south.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p12pF_Ogfs&fmt=18 _Source: *kinemi049* on YouTube _
Cab view from Kunitachi to Tachikawa.

*Related projects:*

In 2000, the Transport Policy Council (運輸政策審議会) identified the section of the Chūō Line from Mitaka Station to Tachikawa Station for quadruple-tracking by 2015. As a result of the grade-separation project, the two new tracks would need to be located below ground, which results in an unusual arrangement of elevated structure and underground tunnels along the same line. If realized, it would likely mean that the rapid services would use the new tunnels, while the local services, which currently operate through-service with the Tōkyō Metro Tōzai Line and JR Sōbu Local Line, would be extended onto the elevated tracks being constructed as part of this project.


----------



## city_thing

I wish I was Japanese.


----------



## quashlo

*Railway summit in Ōsaka on April 17*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/090411/biz0904111342001-n1.htm



> JR West, five major private rail companies, Ōsaka Prefecture, Ōsaka City, and the elite in the Kansai financial sphere will congregate in Ōsaka on the April 17 to work towards improving the Kansai Area’s railway network. The aim is to come together and facilitate improvements to Central Ōsaka’s rail system, which lags behind Tōkyō and still lacks several “missing links.” The parties will discuss access improvements to Kansai International Airport (KIX) as well as the remaining planned lines in Central Ōsaka which have yet to be built. Eventually, they plan to strengthen pressure on the national government to complete its studies of various projects within FY2009.
> 
> The “missing links” in question specifically include the Naniwasuji Line from JR Shin-Ōsaka Station to JR Namba Station and Nankai Shiomibashi Station via Umeda North Yard; the extension of Keihan Electric Railway’s Nakanoshima Line west past Nakanoshima Station; and the Nishi-Umeda – Jūsō link between Ōsaka Municipal Subway Nishi-Umeda Station (Yotsubashi Line) and Hankyū Jūsō Station, among other planned lines. The various projects would bring rail access to areas previously unserved and improve access between Central Ōsaka and KIX.
> 
> The summit is being advertised as a “discussion of the railway network as a means of revitalizating the Kansai Area.” Summit attendees include Governor of Ōsaka Prefecture Hashimoto Tōru, JR West President Yamazaki Masao, Hankyū Hanshin Holdings President Sumi Kazuo, and Keihan Electric Railway President Ueda Seinosuke, and other big names in the Kansai Area. The summit will establish which missing links have the highest priority and work to obtain support from the national government. In addition, the summit will establish roundtable discussions and lobby groups for infrastructure improvements to stimulate the regional economy.
> 
> “By establishing this railway summit, I hope to take key steps towards improving our train system and helping jump-start the rest of Japan,” says Governor Hashimoto.
> 
> How did the missing links come about? According to Saitō Takahiko, a professor of business administration at Kinki University who studies transport policy, “The structure of state funding was geared primarily for Tōkyō, so Ōsaka’s plans for new lines were unable to take advantage of assistance from the national government. As a result, we have these gaps in the railway network.”
> 
> In Tōkyō, most of the suburban railway network was constructed outside of the JR Yamanote Line, while the inside of the Yamanote Line was criss-crossed with subways. With the expansion of through-services from private railways onto the subways, gaps in the network were eliminated. The improvements in Central Tōkyō were carried out by Tōkyō Metro and the Toei Subway with the help of public sources of funding.
> 
> But in Kansai, the so-called “Kingdom of Private Railways,” private rail lines reached the city center and the construction of new lines—which was a way for private enterprise to build up assets—did not receive public subsidy. As a result, the financial burden on private operators was large and improvement projects proceeded much slower. In addition, while there are some through-services—such as between Hankyū Electric Railway and the Ōsaka Municipal Subway Sakaisuji Line—they are limited, leaving gaps in the railway network.
> 
> In 2002, a “separated” structure of management and operations began, whereby third-sector entities financed by local jurisdictions construct the line and private railways operate the trains. As a result, the financial burden of new projects has been alleviated and construction of new lines is finally proceeding again.
> 
> The Hanshin Namba Line, which opened this March, was implemented using the same separated structure of construction and operation. While the new trackage is a mere 3.4 km, with through-service it is now possible to travel between Kōbe (Sannomiya) and Nara on a single train, reinforcing the importance of expanding the railway network. “Although we don’t have official ridership figures to release yet, there have been favorable gains in ridership at stations concentrated along the Nara Line,” says a representative from Kintetsu’s public relations department.
> 
> In a discussion with Governor Hashimoto this February, Minister of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism Kaneko Kazuyoshi demonstrated a positive attitude towards the Naniwasuji Line proposal, saying the government would step up its efforts to complete its study of the project.
> 
> At the upcoming summit, the Kinki Transport Bureau, the national government agency in charge of transport in the region, hopes to collect opinions from a diverse array of parties and work towards completing studies of the various proposals as quickly as possible.


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT announces move on Naniwasuji Line*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/national/news/20090414-OYT1T00140.htm



> The Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) has announced that it plans to initiate the urban railway study for the proposed Naniwasuji Line as early as July. The proposed Naniwasuji Line (JR Shin-Ōsaka Station – JR Namba Station / Nankai Shiomibashi Station, 10.2 km) would link Central Ōsaka and Kansai International Airport (KIX) in 30 minutes.
> 
> After Ōsaka Governor Hashimoto Tōru called the proposal “critical to the revitalization of KIX” and urged the national government to take action, Minister Kaneko of the MLIT expressed that the agency will consider the proposal as a means of improving access to the airport. The Kinki Transport Bureau will convene a meeting on April 17 with the Ōsaka Prefectural Government, Ōsaka Municipal Government, and representatives from the various railroad operators and work towards an agreement among the various parties.
> 
> According to the proposal, the new line would begin at Shin-Ōsaka Station, traveling via tunnel to a new station at the Umeda North Yard (north of JR Ōsaka Station) and continue north-south down Naniwasuji, before forking in two to connect with JR at Namba Station and with Nankai Electric Railway at Shiomibashi Station. The line would continue to Kansai International Airport via the JR Hanwa Line and Nankai Main Line.
> 
> The new line would decrease travel time by train between Ōsaka Station and KIX by thirty minutes from the current one hour, and would allow for connections with Shinkansen and Tōkaidō Line trains at Shin-Ōsaka Station, improving access to the airport from areas throughout Keihanshin.
> 
> The urban railway study would make use of ¥150 million allocated for studies by the MLIT for this fiscal year, and would take approximately two to three years. In addition to estimating projected ridership, the study would evaluate the proposal’s profitability (currently, there are three stations planned at Kita-Umeda, Tamaebashi, and Horie) and consider station design with an eye towards increasing ridership.
> 
> Initial estimates pegged the cost of the new line at ¥400 billion, but if the line makes use of the new Tōkaidō Cargo Line tunnel and associated station proposed as part of the Umeda North Yard redevelopment, the expected cost would decrease dramatically. The Kinki Region Transport Policy Council Report in 2004 designated the new line as a “mid-range improvement,” but the responsible project entity and construction methods have yet to be determined. It is likely that the funding arrangement will split the cost three ways between the national government, local jurisdictions, and the project entity. Funding contribution among the national, prefectural, and city governments, JR West, and Nankai Electric Railway is likely the next issue to resolve.


----------



## hoosier

It's great to see that Japan, with perhaps the best urban rail transport in the world, is continuing to expand and modernize its system.


----------



## quashlo

*Seibu train LCDs and station signs show other operators*
Press release: http://www.seibu-group.co.jp/railways/kouhou/news/2009/0413_1.pdf

Seibu Railway just began providing information about other companies’ lines on station platform LED signs and in-car “SmileVision” LCD displays (Seibu 3000 series trains only). The information is provided for other operators for lines in the same service area as Seibu Railway (northwest Tōkyō and Saitama Prefectures) and is partially intended to help passengers make decisions about using alternate routes, such as when Seibu lines experience delays. The following operators and lines are included:

JR East
Yamanote Line
Chūō Line (Tōkyō – Takao)
Saikyō Line
Kawagoe Line
Hachikō Line
Ōme Line
Musashino Line

Tōkyō Metro
Yūrakuchō Line
Fukutoshin Line
Tōzai Line

Tōbu Railway
Tōjō Line
Ogose Line

Toei Subway
Asakusa Line
Mita Line
Shinjuku Line
Ōedo Line

Tama Monorail
Chichibu Railway (Kumagaya – Mitsumineguchi)
Seibu 30000 series is the newest series of commuter EMU for Seibu Railway, first entering service in 2008. The trains are outfitted with 15-inch LCD displays above each set of car doors (a total of 16 units per car). The LCDs are nicknamed “SmileVision” (the actual trains are nicknamed “Smile Trains,” partially deriving from the face-like appearance of the train ends).








Source: Wikipedia









Source: http://kurofunetrain.livedoor.biz/archives/65180406.html


----------



## quashlo

*Suica: Becoming part of our daily lifestyle*
http://mytown.asahi.com/saitama/news.php?k_id=11000380904180001



> After hearing the word “Suica,” the first thing that pops into your head probably isn’t a watermelon (_suica_) but rather the IC card “Suica.” Suica was first released in 2001 by JR East as a farecard. In 2004, electronic money functions were added, increasing its usefulness. Convenience stores, restaurants, home electronics retailers, bookstores, drugstores, vending machines… The number of store locations accepting Suica reached approximately 59,220 by the end of March, with a total of 27.94 million cards sold.
> 
> At Keyaki Plaza immediately adjacent to Saitama Super Arena, customers can pay using Suica at virtually all the restaurants and shops (14 stores). “During lunchtime on weekdays, we get a rush of customers who work in the offices around here… Suica is very popular, and transactions are smooth since you don’t need change,” says Manager Michizaki Miyuki of Curry House Kokoro.
> 
> Suica’s also popular at Chinmaya, a Sichuan restaurant. According to Manager Shinoyama Atsushi, “Mobile Suica (cell phones embedded with the functionality of a Suica card) are becoming more popular, since you can easily add value onto the card when your balance is low.”
> 
> For a slightly more unusual location to use Suica, there’s the Higashi-Tokorozawa Bicycle Parking Facility outside Higashi-Tokorozawa Station on the JR Musashino Line. Bicyclists can use Suica to pay for parking their bikes. According to Takamisawa Cybernetics, the company that operates the facility, while its possible to pay in cash at the ticket machine, the use data from March indicates that over 60 percent of riders use Suica to pay for the parking.
> 
> And the most critical function of Suica—as a farecard—continues to expand. In the Tōkyō area, Suica is interoperable with the farecard and electronic money functionalities of the PASMO system used by private railways and buses. It’s the same for JR Hokkaidō’s KITACA and JR West’s ICOCA. Suica can be used in place of JR Central’s TOICA for fare payments, with interoperability for electronic money functionality coming in 2010.
> 
> Next year, Suica will also be compatible with JR Kyūshū’s SUGOCA card, Nishi-Nippon Railroad’s nimoca card, and the Fukuoka City Transportation Bureau’s Hayakaken card for both fare payment and electronic money. Eventually, Suica will be compatible with cards in all major cities in Japan.
> 
> In fact, one could argue that Suica was born in Saitama Prefecture. About half a year before the public release, the card was repeatedly tested along the JR Kawagoe Line and Saikyō Line between Kawagoe and Ebisu Stations. Helping make wallets obsolete… It’s one thing Saitama can be proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Paying at a Keyaki Plaza shop using Suica_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Suica-accepting ticket machine at a bicycle parking facility outside JR Higashi-Tokorozawa Station_


----------



## quashlo

*Touch-screen map trial at Ginza Station*
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2009/2009-m15.html

Tōkyō Metro and electronics maker Hitachi have teamed up to conduct an experiment with touch-screen station area maps at Ginza Station. The map is intended to help users reach their final destination from the station, and the information obtained from the experiment will identify areas of improvement in the current provision of maps and directional information to passengers. The displays provide passengers with a map of the street network and underground walkways surrounding the station, and identify routes to reach each destination. The information can then be sent to your cellphone to assist you once you leave the station.









One vertical-type and one horizontal-type display each are being used for the test, which will begin on April 20 and last until June 30.









Sample display. Users can search destinations by name, address, or type, or search through a list of the “most searched” destinations. The map and route information can then be transmitted to your cellphone by placing your phone near the interface located at the rightmost of the display.


----------



## nemu

quashlo said:


> *MLIT announces move on Naniwasuji Line*


Just curious, how will this affect traffic at Yotsubashi line, which is going to be squeezed between this and midosuji line.


----------



## 2co2co

> In fact, one could argue that Suica was born in Saitama Prefecture. About half a year before the public release, the card was repeatedly tested along the JR Kawagoe Line and Saikyō Line between Kawagoe and Ebisu Stations. Helping make wallets obsolete… It’s one thing Saitama can be proud of.


Wow..... DaSaitama can do something:cheers2:


----------



## quashlo

nemu said:


> Just curious, how will this affect traffic at Yotsubashi line, which is going to be squeezed between this and midosuji line.


Yes, they will basically have three parallel subway lines running between Umeda and Namba, with the Yotsubashi Line in the middle less than 400 m from both the Midōsuji Line and Naniwasuji Line... Probably not the ideal solution, but it may be the best realistic choice.

Some people suggest having the Yotsubashi Line serve Kansai International Airport instead of the Naniwasuji Line, but the problem is that JR and Nankai are narrow-gauge / overhead, while Yotsubashi Line is standard-gauge / third rail. If we define the main objective as improving access to the airport, it may make sense to just build an entirely new north-south line to JR / Nankai standards instead of trying to regauge or lay dual-gauge track + changing current collection or using special trains that can run on overhead and third rail.

On a side note, if I remember correctly, they were also initially planning to extend the Yotsubashi Line north as the Nishi-Umeda - Jūsō link, where it could connect with the Hankyū lines. Through-service on the Hankyū Kōbe and / or Hankyū Takarazuka Lines would bring the total cost to ¥200 billion due partially to different current collection, but ¥95 billion if there were no through-service and passengers needed to transfer.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East E259 series begins test runs*

This is the replacement for the 253 series trains used exclusively for the Narita Express (N'EX). The 253 series is 18 years old and has been in service since the beginning of the Narita Express. The E259 series trains will begin service in Autumn 2009, with a total order of 132 cars. Like the 253 series, top speed is 130 km/h and basic formation is 6-car trains, which are then coupled as 6+6.

Features:

Improved comfort through use of active suspension (used on Shinkansen E2 “Hayate” trains) and dampers
Improved sound insulation for floor of car
Roomier seats, with large tables and electrical outlets
Increased space underneath seats for luggage
Larger washroom to accommodate passengers in wheelchairs
Reduced height gap between train and platform
In-train information in multiple languages
Security cameras located at each door and at luggage areas
Locked luggage areas to deter theft
Redundancy of critical electrical systems, train control, etc. (used on E233 series sets for Chūō Line and Keihin-Tōhoku Line)









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
E259 series is at left, 253 series is at right. At Tsudanuma Station on the Sōbu Main Line.










_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
Near Ichikawa Station on the Sōbu Main Line.










_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
Near Shimousa Nakayama Station on the Sōbu Main Line.






_Source: *safaia2008* on YouTube_
Departing Tsudanuma.






_Source: *safaia2008* on YouTube_
Passing Shimousa Nakayama. 






_Source: *yukinamatusima* on YouTube_
Full-color LED sign on car.


----------



## LtBk

Those are some cool and futuristic looking trains.


----------



## orulz

quashlo said:


> *Under Construction*
> ...
> [Shin-Keisei] Shin-Keisei Line grade-separation: Kamagaya Daibutsu – Kunugiyama
> ...


The Shin Keisei is a weird line. It slithers around like a snake, and it runs at grade taking up lots of land in probably the densest town that it runs through (Tsudanuma). Burying it through tsudanuma would seem to be a worthwhile exercise. At least one 鉄っちゃん agrees with me. This would allow a direct transfer at JR Tsudanuma and get rid of several downtown grade crossings. At least some of the cost could be recovered by developing the land. I guess maybe businesses in Tsudanuma like the Aeon wouldn't be too happy though since there would no longer be the steady stream of people waking between Shin-Tsudanuma to JR Tsudanuma station.


----------



## Vapour

Thanks for the updates quashlo


----------



## orulz

The Ginza line and the Marunouchi line are the only Tokyo Metro lines that don't have any through-routed suburban trains on them, I guess because of the standard gauge tracks, 3rd rail power, and small loading gauge meaning that even standard gauge lines like the Keisei couldn't run through because the trains are too wide/tall.

But I think I've read that at least the Ginza line needs to be rebuilt anyway since it's old and would probably fail disastrously in the event of an earthquake. In that case, it should be through routed with the Tobu Isesaki line at Asakusa, and the Keio Inokashira line at Shibuya.

As for the Marunouchi Line, nothing really stands out as a good target for through routing. I haven't heard the same things about earthquake resistance either so maybe this one could just stay as is.


----------



## quashlo

Vapour said:


> Thanks for the updates quashlo


No problem. English information on Japanese railways is rare. 



orulz said:


> The Shin Keisei is a weird line. It slithers around like a snake, and it runs at grade taking up lots of land in probably the densest town that it runs through (Tsudanuma). Burying it through tsudanuma would seem to be a worthwhile exercise. At least one 鉄っちゃん agrees with me. This would allow a direct transfer at JR Tsudanuma and get rid of several downtown grade crossings. At least some of the cost could be recovered by developing the land. I guess maybe businesses in Tsudanuma like the Aeon wouldn't be too happy though since there would no longer be the steady stream of people waking between Shin-Tsudanuma to JR Tsudanuma station.


Yeah, crazy circuitous route... But I don't know if there's much that can be down at this point now to simplify the route since it's hemmed in by buildings. Cleaning up the Tsudanuma end of the line definitely seems like a good idea, though... Would definitely improve the transfer between Shin-Keisei and JR, and as you said, whoever pays for it could recoup some of the cost through development.



orulz said:


> But I think I've read that at least the Ginza line needs to be rebuilt anyway since it's old and would probably fail disastrously in the event of an earthquake. In that case, it should be through routed with the Tobu Isesaki line at Asakusa, and the Keio Inokashira line at Shibuya.


To be honest, I have no idea about the structural integrity of the Ginza Line... Apparently they did some structural work after what happened in the Hanshin Earthquake, so maybe it's not so bad. The through-service with the Keiō Inokashira Line definitely stands out as a missed opportunity. In terms of through-service, I'd actually like to see Seibu Shinjuku Line and Tōkyō Metro Tōzai Line come to fruition.


----------



## quashlo

*Green Line: Population increases, ridership struggles*
http://mytown.asahi.com/kanagawa/news.php?k_id=15000160904210001



> It’s been a little over one year since the Municipal Subway Green Line opened for service, connecting Midori, Tsuzuki, and Kōhoku Wards in northern Yokohama. As a result, areas already popular as Tōkyō bedtowns have become even more accessible, accelerating population growth in Tsuzuki Ward. But on the other hand, ridership on the Green Line is far below what the Transportation Bureau of the City of Yokohama had originally estimated, leading to discussions of possible countermeasures to increase revenue and pay off the project’s large construction debt.
> 
> *Neighborhoods around the line experience construction boom*
> The number of households in Tsuzuki Ward, where six new stations were constructed, increased by approximately 3,000 households in the past year to a total of 76,400 households—the highest annual gain in the last ten years. According to the Policy Implementation Department at the Tsuzuki Ward Office, “Construction is continuing on dwelling units aimed at taking advantage of the opening of the Green Line.” Statistics from September 2008 show that the average age of residents in Tsuzuki Ward is 37.7, making it the youngest ward in Yokohama. The secret to its popularity is a family-friendly environment for raising children and good access to Central Tōkyō.
> 
> On April 4, Naka Ward-based List, a major seller of residential units in Kanagawa Prefecture, sold condominiums located two-minutes walking distance from Center Minami Station for as much as ¥66.7 million. The selling point is “unlimited access thanks to the Blue Line and Green Line.” Even though the units will be transferred over in December, out of 34 Phase I units, applications are already in for 80 percent of the units. “With connections to the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line, Den’en Toshi Line, and JR Yokohama Line, Center Minami and Center Kita Stations have become the heart of northern Yokohama,” according to Project Development Chief Kobayashi Tetsuo. “In the midst of the condo bust last autumn, they didn’t drop the offering prices, even as they were still in the planning stages,” he says.
> 
> Surrounding the Green Line are many condominiums and facilities built in anticipation of the new service.
> 
> Two minutes walk from Kita-Yamata Station, children play under the watchful eye of their parents inside the courtyard of a residential block constructed four years ago. Until the opening of the Green Line, the 39-year-old father who works in Tōkyō would walk to Center North Station, a trip that took 20 minutes each morning. Now that the line has opened, he uses Kita-Yamata Station, which has not only reduced his commute time, but also reduced their family’s need to use the car and increased their likelihood to go out for walks together.
> 
> A five-minute walk from Kita-Yamata Station, the private Salesio Academy (1,086 students) used to run buses mornings and evenings from Center North and Tama Plaza Stations to the school, but has since stopped after the opening of the Green Line. There’s no traffic on the Green Line, and it’s popular with the students.
> 
> *Ridership at 70% of projections*
> While accessibility has improved, ridership hasn’t reached projections made at the start of the project, leading the City of Yokohama to consider ways to increase revenue.
> 
> According to the Transportation Bureau, the Green Line’s estimated daily ridership for March is approximately 75,700. While the figure is much higher than the 58,500 when the line first opened, it is only 70 percent of the 104,000 riders initially envisioned.
> 
> In response to the claim that projections were too high, General Operations Chief Amagaya Hidefumi says, “Because commuters and students often use commute passes, we only see those passengers switch over when their passes expire. It’ll probably take some for the Green Line to settle in.”
> 
> Commuter pass holders on the Green Line are currently at 50,000 of a target 70,000. It was expected that approximately 17,000 passengers would switch from the Blue Line to the Green Line, but actual statistics show only 4,000 do so. Passengers switching from other modes such as buses and private cars are also lower than estimated.
> 
> As a result of struggling ridership, the Transportation Bureau has cut down on costs—revising down their budget by approximately ¥1.8 billion, refinancing loans, and having track maintenance work previously contracted out done in-house instead.
> 
> Construction of the Green Line cost approximately ¥245 billion. Approximately ¥120 billion of that is from loans to be paid back over 30 years. If ridership continues to be sluggish, however, it’s possible that ticket prices could increase or the city could end up paying for some of the cost through its general account.
> 
> The Transportation Bureau is currently advancing its PR efforts to increase ridership. In cooperation with commercial facilities at Center Minami and Center Kita Stations, the Bureau is planning special gifts and discounts for subway riders. It also began publishing special maps of restaurants surrounding each station.
> 
> “Many people still don’t know about it. Many don’t even know where the stations are located. But if we get them to ride at least once, I’m confident they’ll realize how wonderful it is,” says Chief Amagaya.
> 
> *Higashi-Yamata Station: Land owners can’t agree, development stalls*
> While there are some areas along the Green Line where development is proceeding apace, there are also other areas which leave behind only troubling thoughts.
> 
> Higashi-Yamata Station is surrounded by a parking lot and fields. Ever since plans for a new station surfaced in 1996, the locals have discussed the redevelopment of the area surrounding the new station. They formed an association for land readjustment and hired an outside consultant to draw up the plans.
> 
> “I’ve got a few plans of the proposal back at my house. There was even a large-scale retail development that was supposed to come in,” says the 72-year-old man heading the Higashi-Yamata Neighborhood Association.
> 
> But the land owners, numbering almost 300 in total, couldn’t agree to anything, and progress on the project came to a halt in May 2008. With a remaining ¥300 million due for loans covering consultant fees and other expenses, the head of the association was forced to personally take on ¥150 million of the debt.
> 
> “A lot of the land owners here made their profits in the Kōhoku New Town development. They’re set for life now and didn’t want to let go of any more property. The City only says, ‘We will help with the redevelopment.’ If the City had actually taken control, instead of having the association lead the effort, things might have turned out better,” he says regretfully.


----------



## quashlo

*Commercial space inside stations doing well*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/komachi/news/mixnews/20090425ok04.htm



> Commercial facilities located inside stations, known as “ekinaka”, are doing well. Benefitting from the convenience and pleasure of being able to shop while making train transfers, ekinaka inside terminal stations are bustling with traffic. Facilities combining a variety of businesses such as cosmetics and beauty care services have even appeared. The trip back home from the office or school might just become a little more pleasant.
> 
> “Echika Ikebukuro” opened in March inside Tōkyō Metro Ikebukuro Station in Toshima Ward, Tōkyō. Forty stores line the corridor connecting the Fukutoshin Line and Yūrakuchō Line, including shops selling _sōzai_ (side dishes), sweets, and general merchandise.
> 
> The combined total floor space of all the shops at Echika Ikebukuro is 1,400 sq. m. The corridor is abuzz with transferring passengers and office ladies from nearby buildings, with shoppers from afar coming in on weekends. In fact, Echika has come to resemble a _depachika_ (the basement floor of Japanese department stores, usually devoted to food).
> 
> *From cosmetics and beauty care to sōzai*
> “On the way to and from school, I stop by the cosmetics and general stores. I like being able to shop at leisure on my way to and from the train,” says a 21-year-old female student attending a nearby university.
> 
> In the past, “station shopping” meant small-scale, individual shops like kiosks or stand-up _soba_ eats. But as railway companies are seeing their profits max out, they’re tapping the ability of stations to attract customers as a new source of revenue. As a result, there’s been an increase in the number of locations opening ekinaka holding multiple stores.
> 
> Tōkyō Metro’s Echika first began in 2005 at Omotesandō Station, with the Ikebukuro Echika following second. Starting in 2005, JR East has opened its own “ecute” facilities at four major terminals including Ōmiya and Shinagawa, where a variety of shops including restaurants, bookstores, barber shops, and more now stand side-by-side.
> 
> According to Ministry of Economy, Trade and Industry (METI) business statistics (2007), the yearly sales of shops located inside station faregates is ¥5.13 million per square meter of floor space, almost eight times the average across all retail businesses combined (¥660,000 per square meter). Because of the constant flow of passengers throughout the day, stations are some of the best places to locate shops. Ekinaka, which have taken every advantage of this potential, will likely continue to evolve as places of consumption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echika Ikebukuro


----------



## quashlo

*Haneda-Narita maglev proposal to be studied further*
http://mytown.asahi.com/chiba/news.php?k_id=12000000904190001



> Chiba Prefecture has made preparations to establish a research panel to consider the proposal for a linear motor maglev system connecting Narita and Haneda Airports, which Governor of Chiba Prefecture Morita Kensaku has publicly promised to see through to fruition. Governor Morita has said the project would connect the two airports in a matter of fifteen minutes and could jump-start development in Greater Tōkyō. However, there are a mountain of debates left unresolved before Governor Morita can fulfill his promise, including the prefectural government’s share of a hefty estimated cost of two to three trillion yen and competition with the Narita Rapid Railway set to open in 2010.
> 
> On April 7, Governor Morita met with Governor of Kanagawa Prefecture Matsuzawa Shigefumi, after which they both agreed to establish a research panel to study the project. After receiving instructions from Governor Morita, the Chiba Prefecture Transportation Planning Department says it will begun establishing the panel and contacting the Kanagawa authorities for information.
> 
> Kanagawa Prefecture’s evaluation report on the project released on April 14 calls for a linear motor maglev system connecting Narita Airport, Chiba City, the Tōkyō Waterfront area, and Haneda Airport via deep tunnels, eliminating the need to purchase land. According to this plan, the current 90-minute train ride between the two airports would become a mere 15 minutes. The plan also mentions the possibility of future extensions, such as to Yokohama, Shinjuku, and Saitama, with the estimated total project cost at ¥1.3 trillion and secondary economic benefits at ¥2.9 trillion.
> 
> As for Governor Morita’s maglev proposal, no specific route has yet been selected. “Profitability would be difficult if the line only serves Haneda and Narita, but that is something we will be analyzing,” he said during his regular press conference on April 16.
> 
> A linear motor system connecting Greater Tōkyō’s hubs isn’t anything new. In an interim motion submitted in March, the Panel on Global Competitiveness under the Liberal Democratic Party (LDP) Government Affairs Review Committee called for unifying the domestic (Haneda) and international (Narita) airports through a linear motor maglev system connecting the two in 15 minutes. New Kōmeitō Party President Ōta Akihiro also supports the project.
> 
> In the late 1980s, both Chiba and Saitama Prefectures were considering their own linear motor systems, Chiba for a proposed line between Narita and Haneda and Saitama for a proposed line between Ōmiya and Narita. At the time, the Chiba chapter of the LDP also called for an experimental linear motor line between Narita and Haneda.
> 
> The Japan Project-Industry Council (JAPIC), which includes companies in the steel industry, proposed a linear motor line connecting Narita and Haneda in 1990.
> 
> With Governor Morita’s public promise, the proposal is once again garnering attention, but many critics have already voiced their doubts about the project. “Who will build it? The soils in Tōkyō Bay are so soft, it would cost a fortune. Charisma isn’t going to construct the project,” said Chiba City Mayor Tsuruoka Keiichi at his regular press conference on April 9. “I have faith in linear motor technology, but just how much demand is there for travel between Narita and Haneda?” asked Tōkyō Governor Ishihara Shintarō on April 10.
> 
> The Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) has pegged a rough estimate of the total project cost at ¥3 trillion. Governor Morita hopes to place the national government in charge of seeing the project through construction, but he won’t be able to avoid Chiba Prefecture’s large share of the total cost. When asked by reporters about Chiba’s share of the cost after a meeting with Minister Kaneko of the MLIT, the Governor evaded the question.
> 
> In addition, a 2004 report by the MLIT estimates the number of riders using public transportation to travel between the two airports at approximately 3,100 daily. With projections of daily ridership this low, even with a maglev, profitability becomes an issue.
> 
> Duplication of service with the Narita New Rapid Railway, currently being constructed as a means of improving access between Narita Airport and Central Tōkyō, is another consideration.
> 
> That project will use trains with a maximum speed of 160 km/h, connecting Narita Airport and Central Tōkyō in 30-40 minutes. Construction, including laying sections of all new track, is continuing, with an opening date in 2010. After service begins, the trip between Narita Airport and Keisei Ueno Station will take as little as 36 minutes. In the future, a bypass line could be constructed off the Keisei Line and through to the Keikyū Line, connecting Narita and Haneda in approximately 55 minutes.
> 
> Chiba Prefecture is also involved in the Narita New Rapid Railway project, and has contributed approximately ¥20 billion of the total project cost of ¥126 billion. The Chiba Prefecture Transport Planning Department has said that the Governor’s linear motor proposal is a mid- to long-term project, and that their review would be careful to consider the Narita New Rapid Railway.
> 
> “I certainly don’t think it will happen right away, but I’d like to see some actual progress within four years,” says Governor Morita.


----------



## quashlo

*Toden 8800 series enters revenue service*









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2009/04/post_1006.html_
Outside Arakawa Carbarn.










_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2009/04/post_1006.html_
Outside Arakawa Carbarn.










_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2009/04/post_1006.html_










_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2009/04/post_1006.html_
Wheelchair space.










_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2009/04/post_1006.html_
Priority seats for the disabled, elderly, pregnant, etc.










_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2009/04/post_1006.html_
LCD information display.


----------



## nemu

quashlo said:


> *Green Line: Population increases, ridership struggles*


A slow start but ridership will surely increase overtime. 75k per day after 1 year is actually not too bad IMO.


----------



## orulz

Cool about the new cars for the Toden Arakawa line. I've heard a few inklings about an extension (actually a branch line) to Sunshine City and Ikebukuro Station. Do you know anything about that?

I like the Arakawa line. Among all the grandiose heavy transportation infrastructure in Tokyo, it stands out. It reminds me of Hiroshima, where I lived when I was in Japan. Hiroshima never abandoned its streetcars in the first place. Also, there is no subway system for getting around the center of town, and any plans for building one seem to be indefinitely on hold, so the streetcars are and will remain quite crowded.


----------



## AG

quashlo said:


> In terms of through-service, I'd actually like to see Seibu Shinjuku Line and Tōkyō Metro Tōzai Line come to fruition.


Doesn't the Tozai Line already run through to the Chuo-Sobu Line? The transfer at Takadanobaba isn't that bad is it?


----------



## quashlo

^^It's not as bad as other transfers, but Seibu Takadanobaba serves 294,000 pax a day (this is more than Seibu Shinjuku--the terminal for the Seibu Shinjuku Line--which is 189,000/day). Thru-service would relieve at least some of these transfers and improve travel times... Would also improve regional access between western Tōkyō / southern Saitama and Chiba.

Currently, it looks like approx. half of the Tōzai Line trains run thru-service with the Chūō-Sōbu Locals during commute periods... The other half terminate at Nakano. I haven't seen how many people get on the Tōzai Line at Nakano, but it appears in terms of scheduling that there's some flexibility there to divert some of the Nakano trains to the Seibu Shinjuku Line. If there is sufficient demand on the Tōzai Line from Nakano Station alone, then there could also be a few shuttles between Nakano and Takadanobaba timed with the arrival of the Seibu Shinjuku Line thru-trains.

The other reason I like it is because it's fairly simple, since gauge and electrification are the same.



orulz said:


> Cool about the new cars for the Toden Arakawa line. I've heard a few inklings about an extension (actually a branch line) to Sunshine City and Ikebukuro Station. Do you know anything about that?


I've heard about it, but don't know if there's been any concerted movement on it... A Google search turned up this proposal, which seems interesting...
http://chizuz.com/map/map33420.html

Creates a new north-south link between the west end of the Yamanote Loop and the Namboku Line / Yūrakuchō Line.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

Hey quashlo, thanks for opening this thread. The information is invaluable here for those who can't speak Japanese (yet). I was wondering, can you provided any information on the following projects?

[JR East] Tōkyō Station City and Tōkyō Station restoration
[Tōkyū] Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line quadruple-tracking and Ōimachi Line extension: Futako Tamagawa – Mizonokuchi
[JR East] Installation of platform doors on Yamanote Line
[JR East | Tōkyō Metro | Tōkyū] Shibuya Station redevelopment

I'm curious to hear what's up with the Den'en Toshi Line b/c I hear it's a nightmare to commute on.

I thought the Yamanote door installation plan was pretty much a go.

Your info on the Odakyu Line was interesting. I live near Yoyogi-Hachiman station on that line and there is an at grade crossing there that is absolutely insane at all hours of the day. Any plans to bury the Odakyu line from Yoyogi-Uehara to Shinjuku for express trains (no stops in between)?

Edit:

[JR East] Tōkyō Station City and Tōkyō Station restoration

http://www.japanrail.com/pdf/news/059/JR_Bulletin059_East.pdf
http://search.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/nn20080522f3.html


----------



## quashlo

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> [JR East] Tōkyō Station City and Tōkyō Station restoration
> [Tōkyū] Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line quadruple-tracking and Ōimachi Line extension: Futako Tamagawa – Mizonokuchi


I’m planning on writing up a more detailed post, since this one is actually set to begin service in a couple of months. Basically, after project completion, there will be an additional pair of tracks on the Den’en Toshi Line between Futako Tamagawa and Mizonokuchi to facilitate the extension of the Ōimachi Line west. The basic idea is to relieve pressure on the eastern portion of the Den’en Toshi Line by transforming the Ōimachi Line into a bypass line and encouraging passengers to shift to other lines in the network via the Ōimachi Line. As part of the project, express service has already begun on the Ōimachi Line between Ōimachi and Futako Tamagawa, which will then be extended to Mizonokuchi. 

The Hanzōmon Line / Den’en Toshi Line facilities at Shibuya consist of a single island platform with two tracks, but there is limited opportunity for expansion... So I think they selected this solution as the most feasible option. They’re basically repeating and expanding on what they’ve already done with the extension of the Meguro Line along the Tōyoko Line.


nouveau.ukiyo said:


> [JR East] Installation of platform doors on Yamanote Line


Yes, I believe you are correct that the project is basically ready to go, but I wasn’t sure whether any construction activity had actually begun. Meguro and Ebisu Stations are supposed to receive their platform gates first, but it didn’t occur to me to check on the progress when I last visited Tōkyō. Scrounging around 2ch, apparently some construction has begun at Meguro. Personally, I will be a little sad to see the 6-door cars go…



nouveau.ukiyo said:


> [JR East | Tōkyō Metro | Tōkyū] Shibuya Station redevelopment


http://www.city.shibuya.tokyo.jp/kurashi/machi/shibuya_gaiku.html
They’re redoing the station and the surrounding areas… Some of the major elements:

Construction of a new station building
Undergrounding of the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line (being done as part of the thru-service with the Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line)
Relocation of the Saikyō Line platforms 300 meters to the north, closer to the Yamanote Line platforms, and construction of a new transfer concourse (the undergrounding of the Tōyoko Line is a prerequisite for this to happen).
Relocation of the bus terminal (currently at the west side, the terminal will be split between the north and south sides of the station).
Relocation of the Ginza Line platforms (currently above the Yamanote Line platforms) east and modification from side to island configuration.
Creation of a network of above-ground pedestrian skyways connecting the new Shibuya Station building with adjacent buildings, including Tōkyū's proposed 33-story Shin-Bunka project.
Expansion of Hachikō Plaza and construction of new pedestrian open space.
Construction of a new underground bicycle parking facility above the Fukutoshin Line and a new automobile garage underneath a relocated underground taxi area.



nouveau.ukiyo said:


> Your info on the Odakyu Line was interesting. I live near Yoyogi-Hachiman station on that line and there is an at grade crossing there that is absolutely insane at all hours of the day. Any plans to bury the Odakyu line from Yoyogi-Uehara to Shinjuku for express trains (no stops in between)?


I’m not aware of any. Undergrounding it sounds like a good idea, but I have no idea of the feasibility.

The other option is to perhaps shift some of the trains to the Chiyoda Line. It’s kind of interesting because they’ve already built an underground set of tracks as part of the Chiyoda Line, yet only a very few number of trains actually run this thru-service. Based on the 2007 numbers, Odakyū Shinjuku Station serves 498,918 passengers daily, while daily ridership coming to and from the Chiyoda Line is 179,270, which is almost a 3:1 ratio. However, during the 8:00 to 9:00 hour at Shimo-Kitazawa, there are 22 trains bound for Shinjuku, but only 5 bound for the Chiyoda Line, which is more like a 4:1 ratio. Of course, peak period travel characteristics may be different than daily travel characteristics and justify this (if for example, Shinjuku has more peak period demand than the Chiyoda Line)...


----------



## quashlo

*Nakanoshima Line ridership at 30-40 percent of estimates*
http://osaka.yomiuri.co.jp/eco_news/20090513ke03.htm



> Keihan Electric Railway announced on May 12 that ridership on the Nakanoshima Line (Tenmabashi – Nakanoshima, approx. 3 km.) from its opening in October 2008 until the end of March 2009 had reached a running total of 4,000,000 passengers, approximately 30 to 40 percent of ridership estimates at the start of the project.
> 
> In addition to smaller than expected shifts in riders from other lines including the Keihan Main Line, according to Board Member Sakurai Yoshitsugu, “Delays in the redevelopment of Nakanoshima have also affected ridership.” Through opening special events along the line aimed at attracting riders, Keihan says it will set a target of 10,000,000 total passengers by the end of next March.
> 
> As a result of the economic downturn beginning last fall and declining commuter ridership on existing lines, revenue from passenger operations for the one-year period ending this March rose only 0.3 percent over the previous year, virtually eliminating the benefits of opening the new line.
> 
> In its March 2009 consolidated financial statement released May 12, Keihan showed declining revenue and declining profit: gross revenue was ¥260.7 billion (0.5 percent decrease) and profit after taxes was ¥7.4 billion (11.2 percent decrease). Costs related to the opening of the Nakanoshima Line, as well as the slump in department stores and distribution businesses, contributed to the situation.


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin Namba Line doing well*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0515/OSK200905150101.html



> Hankyū Hanshin Holdings announced on May 15 that average daily ridership on the Hanshin Namba Line from the line’s opening March 20 until May 10 had reached 54,000. While only 80 percent of the target for FY2009, due in part to the high number of long-distance passengers, revenue in April surpassed targets by 12 percent. “The line has started off well, and we expect to reach our first-year goals,” says Director Nakajima of Hankyū Hanshin Holdings.
> 
> The Hanshin Namba Line’s start constrasts sharply with Keihan Electric Railway’s Nakanoshima Line, where ridership is struggling at 40 percent of first-year targets. Ridership on non-workdays is high, with weekend and holiday ridership at Sannomiya and Kintetsu Nara—now connected by direct service—having increased by approximately 10 percent since before the line opened. As a benefit of the new line, the flow of people between Kōbe and Nara has increased.
> 
> The key to achieving the target of 67,000 daily riders is commuters. Passengers with commuter passes comprise about 50 percent of ridership on the Hanshin Main Line, but have stalled at only 30 percent of ridership on the Hanshin Namba Line. Hanshin Electric Railway now plans on increasing public relations efforts targeted at businesses along the line.


----------



## quashlo

*Kansai’s four major private railways report decreases in profit*
http://www.asahi.com/kansai/sumai/news/OSK200905160016.html



> On April 15, all four major private railways in the Kansai area had released their March 2009 consolidated financial statements. As a result of the rapid economic slump, all companies reported decreases in operating profits. While it has been a lucky year so far with the opening of both Keihan Electric Railway’s Nakanoshima Line and Hanshin Electric Railway’s Namba Line, “The financial benefits of new lines have been offset by the recession,” says Keihan Managing Director Sakurai Kenji.
> 
> For Kintetsu Corporation, the increase in revenue was a result of making travel agency Club Tourism a subsidiary; in actuality, all companies had decreasing revenues. Due to reduced consumption, property sales and distribution businesses which had been performing favorably for all companies until now also took hits.
> 
> The railway business is comparatively bullish. Kintetsu, with it’s large network of long-distance lines, saw a 1.2 percent decrease in ridership as tourists and visitors toned down their travel, while Hanshin saw a 1.3 percent increase in ridership. Hankyū Electric Railway and Keihan saw slight increases. Nankai Electric Railway saw a minor decrease.
> 
> For March 2010, Kintetsu and Nankai are predicting increased revenues but decreasing profits, while Hankyū Hanshin Holdings and Keihan are predicting decreased revenues and decreased profits.


----------



## quashlo

*Keikyū CD sells over 10,000*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/entertainment/news/20090508-OYT1T00007.htm



> Sales of a CD containing _eki-melo_ (station melodies) used at Keikyū Electric Railway (HQ: Tōkyō) station platforms have sold over 10,000 copies in about a month and a half, surpassing the expectations of both Keikyū and the CD producer.
> 
> _Eki-melo_ have garnered popularity outside the railfan world because passengers commuting daily to work and school become intimately familiar with the tunes.
> 
> The CD, _Keikyū Eki-melody Original_ (¥1500), was released on March 18. Beginning last year, Keikyū has used _eki-melo_ at 17 stations, including songs such as _Ue wo Muite Arukō_ and _Yume de Aetara_, which were selected in public submission contests. The CD itself contains thirty songs from these 17 stations, including “sound effects” such as the sound trains make when running along curves. The sound of trains with German-made controllers, which sound like “do-re-mi” musical scales, is one of the showpieces of the CD.
> 
> The CD’s producer, Universal Music (HQ: Tōkyō), originally shipped 700 copies primarily aimed at railfans. But when one store after another began to sell out and copies sold like fire online, the company increased production. Keikyū has also limited their production, but has begun a new service that allows people to download the _eki-melo_ onto their mobile phones.
> 
> According to the manager at the Shinagawa Station shop (61yo), “Not only young men who are railfans, but also older women buy the CD. There’s also many children who ask their parents to buy the CD for them.”
> 
> “When we first released the CD, we saw it as a limited production concentrated in areas surrounding the Keikyū line. We never imagined it would sell this many copies in such a short amount of time,” says Universal Music project manager Watanabe Kiyotaka (43yo). He suggests that perhaps more and more children and women have become railfans.
> 
> The top-selling _eki-melo_ CD so far has been a collection of JR East’s _eki-melo_ released in March 2004 by Teichiku Entertainment (HQ: Tōkyō), which sold over 50,000 copies. The second volume released in June 2005 sold over 40,000 copies. According to the CD’s producer, people who are used to hearing the melodies have a sense of affinity with the songs and have bought the CDs.
> 
> _Eki-melo_ are also incredibly popular among the visually-impaired.
> 
> According to Principal Sawada Shin of the Tōkyō Bunkyō School for the Blind, which serves approximately 50 visually-impaired high-school students, “Many students find the _eki-melo_ comforting. There are even students who record the songs for their own purposes.” Shirai Takaaki (25), a blind triple jumper and violinist, is another fan of the _eki-melo_. “It’s a great help since stations and lines each have their own songs,” he says. Tōkyō-based sound production company Switch, which specializes in the production of _eki-melo_, is currently considering creating new songs using Shirai’s music.
> 
> _Eki-melo_: Music used in place of the typical bell sound signaling the arrival and departure of trains. In the Tōkyō area, they were first used by JR East in 1989 at Shinjuku and Shibuya Stations as part of image rebranding following the privatization of the national railways. Alarm clocks using _eki-melo_ from these stations are also a popular item.






_Source: *ADVAN3* on YouTube_
_Yume de Aetara_ by the doo-*** group Rats & Star, used at Keikyū Kamata Station in Ōta Ward. Rats & Star members Suzuki Masayuki and Kuwano Nobuyoshi were both born in Ōta Ward.





_Source: *ADVAN3* on YouTube_
_Ue wo Muite Arukō_ by Sakamoto Kyū, used at Keikyū Kawasaki Station. Sakamoto Kyū is from Kawasaki City. Some may recognize the tune, as it became popular outside of Japan under various names.





_Source: *kawahama1107* on YouTube_
Keikyū 2100 series (“do-re-mi” train) at Kanazawa Bunko Station.





_Source: *KM65536* on YouTube_
Matsuzawa Ken performs JR East _eki-melo_ live. The audience reacts as he plays some of the more familiar tunes at major Tōkyō terminals. Watching this, it may be easier to understand the potential of station music as a symbol of neighborhoods or districts.


----------



## quashlo

*More of JR East E259 series*









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
With gangway open, at Kamakura Car Center.









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
View of the green car interior (the green car is Car 1, the end car towards Narita Airport). Leather seats and carpeted floor. The armrests hold power outlets for electronic devices.









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
View of the regular car interior.









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
Operator cab is located high up. The path to the right leads to the gangway when the trains operate in 6+6 configuration.









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
Luggage storage area. There are dial locks, but I honestly don’t know how they’re supposed to work.









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
17 in. LCD displays. Each car has 14 displays.









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
Large restroom in Car No. 1.


----------



## FromLaVega

quashlo said:


> *JR East E259 series begins test runs*
> 
> This is the replacement for the 253 series trains used exclusively for the Narita Express (N'EX). The 253 series is 18 years old and has been in service since the beginning of the Narita Express. The E259 series trains will begin service in Autumn 2009, with a total order of 132 cars. Like the 253 series, top speed is 130 km/h and basic formation is 6-car trains, which are then coupled as 6+6.
> 
> Features:
> 
> Improved comfort through use of active suspension (used on Shinkansen E2 “Hayate” trains) and dampers
> Improved sound insulation for floor of car
> Roomier seats, with large tables and electrical outlets
> Increased space underneath seats for luggage
> Larger washroom to accommodate passengers in wheelchairs
> Reduced height gap between train and platform
> In-train information in multiple languages
> Security cameras located at each door and at luggage areas
> Locked luggage areas to deter theft
> Redundancy of critical electrical systems, train control, etc. (used on E233 series sets for Chūō Line and Keihin-Tōhoku Line)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
> E259 series is at left, 253 series is at right. At Tsudanuma Station on the Sōbu Main Line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
> Near Ichikawa Station on the Sōbu Main Line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
> Near Shimousa Nakayama Station on the Sōbu Main Line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source: *safaia2008* on YouTube_
> Departing Tsudanuma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source: *safaia2008* on YouTube_
> Passing Shimousa Nakayama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source: *yukinamatusima* on YouTube_
> Full-color LED sign on car.


WOW


----------



## quashlo

*New Skyliner makes first appearance*

Looks like the E259 series’ rival has finally showed its face…
The first train in Keisei Electric Railway's New AE series was manufactured by Nippon Sharyō.
These units will be debut in 2010 on Keisei's Skyliner service connecting Ueno Station in Tōkyō and Narita Airport to coincide with the opening of the New Narita Rapid Railway.

At Sōgo Sandō Station on the Keisei Main Line:




_Source: *dash8sakura* on YouTube_


----------



## ruready1000

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> [JR East] Installation of platform doors on Yamanote Line


According to this JR East news, JR East has a plan to install screen door on all stations till 2017. Prior to install on all station, they will install on two station, Meguro and Ebis station, as a showcase and test on by the late of 2012.


----------



## quashlo

^^ Just so there's no confusion, that is for Yamanote Line stations only, and only for Yamanote Line platforms at those stations. Other platforms at those stations will not receive doors. Ōsaki and Ikebukuro are somewhat special since these have four Yamanote Line platforms each instead of two.


----------



## merepekje

fantastic trains...........japan would be a rail traveler's wet dream!


----------



## ruready1000

quashlo said:


> ^^ Just so there's no confusion, that is for Yamanote Line stations only, and only for Yamanote Line platforms at those stations. Other platforms at those stations will not receive doors. Ōsaki and Ikebukuro are somewhat special since these have four Yamanote Line platforms each instead of two.


Ah you are right. It's only for Yamanote Line. I forgot to say it because it was a reply to _[JR East] Installation of platform doors on Yamanote Line_.


----------



## quashlo

*Seibu releases 2008 ridership figures*
http://www.seibu-group.co.jp/railways/kouhou/joukou/index.html

Figures for stations with 25,000+ average daily entries and exits:
_Station, 2008 ridership, 2007 ridership, percent change_

Ikebukuro Line
*Ikebukuro: 504,658 520,164 -2.98%*
*Higashi-Nagasaki: 27,836 28,449 -2.15%*
*Ekoda: 35,590 36,149 -1.55%*
*Nerima: 99,013 94,653 4.61%*
Nakamurabashi: 38,672 38,330 0.89%
Shakujii Kōen: 69,391 68,729 0.96%
*Ōizumi Gakuen: 83,995 82,833 1.40%*
*Hōya: 55,492 54,770 1.32%*
Hibarigaoka: 67,682 67,318 0.54%
*Higashi-Kurume: 51,791 50,840 1.87%*
Kiyose: 71,222 71,501 -0.39%
*Akitsu: 76,494 73,236 4.45%*
Kotesashi: 49,091 48,696 0.81%
*Sayamagaoka: 28,946 29,340 -1.34%*
*Iruma-shi: 37,247 34,979 6.48%*
Hannō: 34,709 34,668 0.12%

Yūrakuchō Line
*Kotake - Mukaihara: 77,313 55,814 38.52%*

Shinjuku Line
*Seibu Shinjuku: 184,118 188,824 -2.49%*
*Takadanobaba: 301,888 294,094 2.65%*
*Nakai: 28,544 28,133 1.46%*
*Saginomiya: 30,881 30,452 1.41%*
*Kami-Shakujii: 44,668 43,987 1.55%*
Musashi Seki: 29,122 29,109 0.04%
*Higashi-Fushimi: 25,387 25,041 1.38%*
Tanashi: 76,985 76,283 0.92%
*Hanakoganei: 53,634 52,809 1.56%*
*Kodaira: 38,128 37,308 2.20%*
*Kumegawa: 34,073 33,384 2.06%*
*Higashi-Murayama: 45,055 43,930 2.56%*
*Tokorozawa: 96,321 94,609 1.81%*
Kōkū Kōen: 27,939 27,682 0.93%
Shin-Tokorozawa: 58,845 59,323 -0.81%
Sayama-shi: 44,611 45,021 -0.91%
*Hon-Kawagoe: 48,686 47,744 1.97%*

Haijima Line
*Tamagawa Jōsui: 38,365 37,246 3.00%*
*Haijima: 32,930 31,478 4.61%*

Kokubunji Line
Kokubunji: 116,055 115,432 0.54%
Takanodai: 26,684 26,503 0.68%
*Ogawa: 28,598 27,812 2.83%*

Tamagawa Line
*Musashi Sakai: 27,480 26,359 4.25%*
*Seibu Total: 3,445,378 3,401,988 1.28%*


----------



## quashlo

*JR East uses OLEDs in advertisements*
http://www.business-i.jp/news/ind-page/news/200905190095a.nwc



> On May 18, JR East began an experimental study of advertisement displays using OLEDs (organic light-emitting diodes) at JR Ebisu Station in Shibuya Ward, Tōkyō. This is the first time OLEDs have been used for advertisements inside train stations in Japan. The vivid images, anticipated to be a key technology in next-generation flat-panel television, have captured the attention of riders.
> 
> JR East has installed 16-in. tall by 10-in. wide displays at the top and side of two faregates located at the east exit of the station. In the trial, the displays will cycle through four still-image advertisements including an ad for a soccer team, changing every ten seconds.
> 
> In an experiment of electronic paper advertisements conducted by JR East in February 2008, only 4,090 colors could be displayed—equivalent to regular illustrations. OLEDs, however, can display up to 16.77 million colors, producing images at picture quality.
> 
> The experiment will run until May 31. JR East will evaluate the feasibility of OLEDs by examining the technological concerns and conducting surveys of passengers and ad sponsors.
> 
> In addition to use in mobile phone displays, Sony is marketing OLEDs as the next-generation of flat-panel television techonology after LCDs.


----------



## quashlo

*With threat of swine flu, passengers turn to masks*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/affairs/disaster/090518/dst0905181217010-n1.htm



> On the morning of April 18, the first weekday after confirmation of the first cases of swine flu inside Japan, it was hard not to miss all the mask-wearing passengers on commuter trains between Kōbe and Ōsaka, where several people have been infected with the virus.
> 
> On Hanshin trains, as many as 30 percent of passengers were wearing masks during the rush hour. JR and Hankyū trains seemed slightly less crowded than normal, possibly the result of the absence of students heading to and from classrooms as schools have temporarily closed down.
> 
> At Hanshin Nishinomiya Station in Nishinomiya City, Hyōgo Prefecture, among the passengers waiting at platforms, those donning masks stood out. As a Nara Station-bound rapid express from Kōbe arrived, heading for Ōsaka, as many as 30 percent of passengers were wearing masks.
> 
> When a middle-aged man coughed, other passengers turned their heads to see—perhaps a result of anxiety over the uncertainties regarding the sequence of events and status of the swine flu outbreak. While there were next to no middle- or high-school students inside the train, one female student in uniform covered her mouth with a handkerchief, perhaps in place of a mask.
> 
> And then there is Hankyū’s Ōji Kōen Station in Nada Ward, Kōbe, the closest station to the prefectural Kōbe High School—where several people have been diagnosed with the virus—and several other private schools. During commute times, the station is normally bustling with students on their way to school, but there were no students in uniform today.
> 
> “Usually, there’s elementary school children running through the faregates around this time…” remarked one attendant at the station (49yo). “It’s much emptier than usual,” said one commuter (58yo) on his way to the office. “After hearing that there were cases discovered in Kōbe, I went out to buy masks immediately,” said one male office worker (32yo) standing at the platform.
> 
> At JR Ōsaka Station, a male office worker (47yo) from Himeji in Hyōgo Prefecture who had gotten on at Aboshi Station on the San’yō Line, remarked, “There aren’t many students at all on the train… It’s practically all salarymen in masks. I’ve never been on a train this empty during the rush hour.”
> 
> However, on lines outside of the Kōbe – Ōsaka corridor, few passengers chose to wear masks, with the rush hour continuing relatively unchanged. A male office worker (42yo) from Neyagawa City in Ōsaka Prefecture who had boarded a Keihan train from Neyagawa-shi Station, said, “I saw people wearing masks, but they were few. I didn’t feel it was any less crowded than usual.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _After the spread in swine flu cases, commuters wearing masks stand out at JR Sannomiya Station (April 18, 8:20 AM)._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Outside JR Sannomiya Station (April 18, 8:05 AM)._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _While normally bustling with children headed to school, Ōji Kōen Station was deserted today._


----------



## quashlo

*JR East E233-2000 series begins trial runs*

May 19 was the first day this series made an appearance, doing test runs on the Tōkaidō Line from Zushi to Tsurumi, and from there on via the Musashino Line to the Jōban Line between Toride and Matsudo. The first unit was constructed by Tōkyū Car Company and is part of a series of 18 trains (180 cars total) that will be built for JR East to replace aging 203 series and 207-9000 series sets currently running on the Jōban Local Line and Tōkyō Metro Chiyoda Line through-service. Due to restrictions on the Chiyoda Line, the sets look quite different from existing 233 series trains on the Tōkaidō Line, Chūō Rapid Line, and Keihin-Tōhoku Line, with narrower width and emergency exits at the front of trains. The E233 series is the newest series of trains for use on JR East’s major commute lines and their introduction to the Jōban Line was originally announced in March 2007, but was slightly delayed until 2009.









_http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
The first unit sits at JR’s Zushi Station on the Yokosuka Line. Special track at this station connects the JR network with Tōkyū Car Company’s Yokohama Factory. The exterior destination signs at the train ends and on car sides are full-color LED.









_http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
At Zushi. Car No. 1, marked with pink “women-only” stickers on the windows.









_http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
Car No. 9.









_http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
Car No. 2.









_http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
Closeup of the roof of Car. No. 6, which has two pantographs.





At Zushi Station.





_Source: *tobu2181* on YouTube_
At Kashiwa Station on the Jōban Line.





_Source: *safaia2008* on YouTube_
At Minami-Kashiwa Station on the Jōban Line. Ironically, the train is actually using the rapid tracks during its test runs.





_Source: *endlesspeak* on YouTube_
At Fuchū Honmachi Station on the Musashino Line.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

quashlo said:


> *More of JR East E259 series*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
> Luggage storage area. There are dial locks, but I honestly don’t know how they’re supposed to work.
> 
> The locks are simple to operate. You input a four digit code of your choice on the right, and then turn the dial to the left to "lock". To open, repeat the process, and turn the dial to "open". My apartment mailbox has the same system.


----------



## quashlo

^^Well, I get that part, I guess... I just don't know what it's supposed to be "locking" and what the spiral cable is for.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

quashlo said:


> ^^Well, I get that part, I guess... I just don't know what it's supposed to be "locking" and what the spiral cable is for.


I would surmise luggage handles.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

*New Keisei Skyliner revealed*

It got its press introduction today:






























Bolsterless bogies- a first for Keisei. This type is banned on Keikyu Lines, so the trainset was delivered completely by JR to its final destination(using temporarily fitted narrow gauge bogies, of course).






















Source (with more pix):
http://ascii.jp/elem/000/000/419/419563/


----------



## japanese001

*京成スカイライナー*


----------



## k.k.jetcar

quashlo said:


> ^^Well, I get that part, I guess... I just don't know what it's supposed to be "locking" and what the spiral cable is for.


Here is the video which shows how it works (at about 2:06 in the clip). The rest of the report is good too (new Skyliner stuff):

http://www.tv-tokyo.co.jp/wbs/2009/05/n1-123.html


----------



## hkskyline

*New Japan train to make Tokyo airport run in 36 minutes *
21 May 2009
Agence France Presse

A sleek new high-speed train will from next year cut the travel time between Tokyo and Narita International Airport to 36 minutes, down from the current 51 minutes, the rail company said Thursday.

The Skyliner, in metallic blue and white, was designed by Japanese fashion leader Kansai Yamamoto. It will travel at speeds of up to 160 kilometres (99 miles) per hour on the 64-kilometre route, the company said.

The train, set to start operations some time in 2010, will connect Nippori Station near Ueno in northern Tokyo with the Terminal 2 building at Narita Airport, Keisei Electric Railway said.


----------



## quashlo

k.k.jetcar said:


> Here is the video which shows how it works (at about 2:06 in the clip). The rest of the report is good too (new Skyliner stuff):
> 
> http://www.tv-tokyo.co.jp/wbs/2009/05/n1-123.html


Thanks, I can see how the lock pops out... But to be honest, I think the locks look out of place with the rest of the E259 interior.

I'm liking the new Skyliner luggage areas much better. I think the rest of the Skyliner interior (restrooms, lounges, and all) looks better, too.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō rail companies respond to swine flu threat*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/body/090521/bdy0905210912010-n1.htm



> After confirmation of the first case of swine flu in Greater Tōkyō, railway operators were forced to respond, with station staff wearing masks from the start of service on April 21. However, the two female students who were diagnosed with the virus were already wearing masks on their way back home from the United States, and had ventured outside their homes only occasionally. As a result, railway companies say their response to the threat is naturally limited and are not currently considering policies such as mandating that all passengers wear masks.
> 
> The two students from Senzoku Academy in Kawasaki City had returned on April 19 after participating in a Model United Nations assembly held in New York City. One of the students took an express bus from Narita Airport to Tama Center Station in Tama City, Tōkyō, where she transferred to Keiō Sagamihara Line and JR Yokohama Line trains to reach her home in Hachiōji City.
> 
> Since the student was wearing a mask during this time, Keiō Electric Railway and JR East say the virus would not have spread. The two operators say they will do their best to maintain passenger capacity on their lines and would not consider countermeasures such as a reduction in train service.
> 
> However, Keiō Electric Railway has ordered all station staff and train operators to wear masks. The company has also begun displaying posters at faregates urging passengers to wear masks when going outside; observe etiquette and consider other passengers when coughing or sneezing; wash hands and gargle regularly; and visit the doctor when symptoms such as fever arise.
> 
> As part of its strategy to limit the spread of the virus, JR East has ordered station staff in the Hachiōji area to wear masks, and has urged passengers to do the same through poster displays and announcements inside trains.
> 
> The other student who was confirmed with the swine flu virus took an express bus from Narita Airport to Tama Plaza Station in Yokohama, where she transferred to the Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line to reach her home in Kawasaki City.
> 
> In response, Tōkyū Corporation ordered employees at all stations across its network to wear masks beginning at the start of service on April 21, but stated its level of response at this time is limited. Tōkyū says it will watch the situation carefully, but would not yet take special action with regard to passengers.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East: World’s first “thinking” trains for an urban railway system*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/trend/090523/trd0905230922004-n1.htm



> JR East has developed a new signal system that controls trains by obtaining their position via wireless communications and maintaining the appropriate distance with the train in front. The system will be introduced in the spring of 2011 on the Higashi-Shiogama - Aoba-dōri (approx. 17 km) portion of the Senseki Line in Miyagi Prefecture. JR East has stated that it also plans on introducing the system to its network of trains in the Tōkyō area.
> 
> While a similar system is already in use on Hong Kong’s Disneyland Resort Line, JR East’s efforts would mark the first time the technology has been used in urban railway systems.
> 
> The new system is known as ATACS. Each train receives a unique ID and calculates its current position based on signs located on the ground. The train sends its position via two-way wireless communications to trackside facilities and receives information about the positions of other trains. Each train will be equipped with computers containing information about the line such as curves. Based on its distance from the train in front, the train will automatically calculate the appropriate speed and appropriate timing for brake application. The system will also make it possible to operate trains at higher frequencies than currently.


----------



## quashlo

*Nankai announces new planning department*
http://www.nankai.co.jp/company/news/pdf/090518.pdf

On May 18, Nankai Electric Railway announced changes in its organizational structure to take effect June 26. Of particular interest is the establishment of a new department:



> *Establishment of the “Urban Transport Planning Department”*
> An “Urban Transport Planning Department” will be established within the Management Policy Office to specifically handle various issues related to urban transport planning (including the Naniwasuji Line proposal and Sakai City’s LRT project), in order to centralize the management of transportation improvements in urban areas (which has substantial effects on our company’s projects) and facilitate discussions with the national government, local jurisdictions, and other related agencies and private entities.


Perhaps this came out of the railway summit they had in Ōsaka a few weeks back.


----------



## quashlo

*Cost for Oyama City Central Passage Project released to public*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tochigi/20090520/CK2009052002000114.html



> The estimated cost for Oyama City’s Central Passage Improvement Project, which would unite the east and west sides of JR East’s Oyama Station, was officially released to the public on April 19. The estimated cost is approximately ¥3.8 billion, with Oyama City aiming for a 2012 completion.
> 
> JR East, which had been contracted do preliminary design, notified the city. The project would connect the East Exit and West Exit of the station with a new central passage (90 m long by 10 m wide) and replace the existing faregates at the East Exit and West Exit with a single “Central Exit” located in the middle of the new passage.
> 
> The project is being carried out as a federal-aid project, with about half of the ¥3.8 billion coming from aid money, plus an additional ¥100 million compensation related to relocation of portions of the station building. Starting in July, JR East will begin detailed design, with construction beginning next year and project completion in two-and-a-half years.
> 
> While there is hope that the new passage will improve convenience and revitalize the central city area by reconnecting the east and west exits currently separated by the tracks, the estimated project cost has up until now been kept secret, with members of the city council and public criticizing the project for not providing a cost-benefit assessment.


Oyama Station is served by Tōhoku Line trains (to Utsunomiya in the north, Ōmiya and Tōkyō in the south), plus regional services (Mito Line, Ryōmō Line) and the Tōhoku Shinkansen. Daily station entries (2007) are 21,440.

Central Passage Project overview:
http://i-city.city.oyama.tochigi.jp/cgi-bin/odb-get.exe?WIT_template=AC020000&Cc=7d881a0a2719203










_Source: Wikipedia_
Existing Oyama Station West Exit.










_Source: Wikipedia_
Existing East Exit.










Existing West Exit faregates.


----------



## quashlo

*Sōtetsu Main Line grade-separation: Hoshikawa - Tennōchō*

*Websites:*
http://www.sotetsu.co.jp/train/crossover/ (Sōtetsu)
*Construction start:* 2002
*Construction end:* 2012

*Benefits:*

Removal of nine at-grade crossings, improving road and train safety and eliminating accidents
Reduced traffic congestion in central Hodogaya Ward, Yokohama
Unification of neighborhoods originally separated by train line
This project involves the following elements:

Elevation of 1.8 km of the Sagami Railway (Sōtetsu) Main Line between Hoshikawa and Tennōchō, grade-separating seven existing crossings and completely eliminating two crossings.
Elevation of Hoshikawa Station and reconfiguration of Tennōchō from side-platform layout to island-platform layout, allowing escalators and elevators to be centrally-located.
Improvements to frontage roads and crossroads in the area and construction of a station plaza outside Hoshikawa Station (being undertaken by Yokohama City).









_Source: Sōtetsu_
The entire segment in red is the portion of the line being elevated. The circles mark existing at-grade crossings which would be removed.









_Source: Sōtetsu_
Section view.































_Source: Sōtetsu_
The above row shows the existing cross-section view of Hoshikawa Station (left) and Tennōchō Station (right). Bottom is after completion. The existing layout of Hoshikawa Station shows one storage track on the outbound side and two storage tracks on the inbound side of the station. In 2002, construction began on Nishi-Yokohama Station to accommodate the removal of these three storage tracks at Hoshikawa Station, which was completed in May 2006.


_Source: *sasaking* on Flickr_
Existing side-platform configuration at Tennōchō Station.


_Source: building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com_
This area is also home to Yokohama Business Park (YBP), shown here at center, a commercial development that first opened in 1990 (Phase I) on the site of a former glass factory. YBP is a short five-minute walk from Tennōchō Station, a 10-minute walk from Hoshikawa Station (right edge of the picture a little above the centerline of the image), and a 12-minute walk from JR Hodogaya Station on the Yokosuka Line. Tennōchō Station serves 29,394 entries and exits daily, while Hoshikawa Station serves 26,280 entries and exits daily. With grade-separation, pedestrian, bicycle, and vehicle access to YBP and the surrounding neighborhood will improve.

*Video:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyxYQTi2818&hd=1 _Source: *ayokoi* on YouTube_
Recent cab view of an express train from Futamatagawa to Yokohama. The train makes no stops in between, but you can see the construction as the train approaches Hoshikawa Station starting at 6:20. At Hoshikawa Station, the train enters the temporary inbound platform as construction proceeds in the middle at the location of the original inbound platform, now demolished. There are people taking pictures of the train at various stations because it is an older 5000-series train (constructed 1972) which has since been retired.

*Related projects:*

The proposed Sōtetsu through-services with JR and Tōkyū would break off from the Main Line at Nishiya Station, which is further north. At the heaviest point of the main line (near Futamatagawa Station, the junction of the Main Line and Izumino Line), frequency is already 27 trains per hour during the morning rush hour, all bound for Yokohama Station. The proposed through-services would likely result in the diversion of at least a few of these trains at Nishiya Station onto the new line and require some changes to scheduling to preserve existing service between Nishiya and Yokohama Stations.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East’s first powder, nursing room opens*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0601/TKY200906010427.html



> On June 2, Refresta opened inside the faregates of Yokohama Station, offering a place for mothers to nurse their children or change diapers free of charge, as well as a powder room allowing users free use of various beauty products and appliances.
> 
> The project is the brainchild of Kumagai Maiko (29yo) and five other women from JR East’s Yokohama Branch Office. After asking women about their ideal vision for the facility, the six women focused their attention on the new shop’s interior design and furniture. The venture is a first for JR East.
> 
> The powder room offers several beauty product samples for use, allowing users to come empty-handed, and costs ¥200 for 30 minutes. The shop also houses a cafe. “Even when it suddenly starts raining, passengers can relax inside the place comfortably. Men can wait inside the cafe,” says Kumagai.


----------



## quashlo

*Latest issues of Japan Railway & Transport Review*
This is a quarterly journal, published by the East Japan Railway Culture Foundation. Each issue covers a special topic and articles discuss the issue both with respect to Japan, as well as other countries. 

JRTR No. 50 (September 2008)
*IC Cards*

Development of Suica Autonomous Decentralized IC Card Ticket System
Common IC Card Ticket Project for Greater Tokyo Area
Marketing EX-IC and TOICA Services
JR West’s ICOCA
Deploying Transport IC Card in Hiroshima Urban Area
nimoca IC Card Service of Nishi-Nippon Railroad Co., Ltd.
The Evolution of e-payments in Public Transport – Singapore’s Experience
TSCC Business Profile
ITSO and European Interoperable Fare Management
Contactless Ticketing in Paris – The _Navigo_ Pass
eTicket Germany – An Interoperable Electronic Fare Management Standard for Public Transport

JRTR No. 51 (February 2009)
*Railways and The Environment (Part 3)*

Rail Transport and Environmental Costs – Policy and Research in Europe
Japanese Railways and Their Outlook: An Envirommental Perspective
Railway Protection Forests – Reducing Natural Hazards and Enhancing Environmental Values
JR East Efforts to Prevent Global Warming
Development of Dual Mode Vehicle and its Effects
JR Freight Approach to Infrastructure Development for Modal Shift
Contributing to a Sustainable Future

JRTR No. 52 (March 2009)
*Public Transportation in Provincial Areas*

Trends and Problems in Regional Railway Policy in Japan
New Rejuvenation Model for Regional Railways in Japan – The Case of Wakayama Electric Railway’s Kishigawa Line
Significance of Freight Transport in Regional Railways
Compact City Development Using Public Transport
Rural Railways – The British Experience
Regional Rail Companies in Germany


----------



## quashlo

*Tama Monorail nears 10th anniversary*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/trend/090531/trd0905311300005-n1.htm



> The Tama Monorail, which fully opened January 10, 2000 and will have its 10th anniversary this fiscal year, is rolling out an array of special events to celebrate. Starting this month, anniversary stickers have been placed on the ends of all trains to commemorate the special date. The Tama Monorail allows passengers to do a virtual “walk in the air” through the green hills of the Tama Region, so I took the opportunity to board a train and trace the line’s 10-year history.
> 
> The Tama Monorail is the Tama Region’s only north-south rail line. Passengers can look down at the undulating Tama Hills from the inside of the train, or become a student for a day at one of the three universities along the line: Chūō University, Teikyō University, and Meisei University.
> 
> The line connects Tama Center Station and Kamikitadai Station, a distance of 16 km, in approximately 36 minutes. Including the dwell time at stops, the average speed of the line is 27 kph. Running gracefully through the air, the monorail could be called the Tama Region’s “public observatory.”
> 
> “The scenery is great, and there’s none of the suffocating feeling of other public transport,” says Takahashi Machiko (57yo), a restaurant owner from Saitama City who I met at Tachikawa-Kita Station. While it’s a bit more expensive, she’s a fan of the monorail and prefers it over the bus.
> 
> The 1000 series trains feature an eye-catching livery of orange gradations on silver. Each train has a carrying capacity of approximately 410 passengers.
> 
> In 2000, after the full line was open for service, daily ridership was approximately 80,000. The line fell dramatically short of expected ridership (11,000 passengers daily), and trains never reached capacity, even during peak hours.
> 
> Financial difficulties continued for some time as debt accumulation swelled, but with a financial recovery plan and the windfall of increased ridership from universities along the line, the line recorded an operating profit for the first time in 2004.
> 
> While the line was nicknamed “Tōkyō’s White Elephant” by the Metropolitan Assembly in September 2006, the line marked its fourth straight year of operating profit in 2007, with average daily ridership between April 2008 and January 2009 reaching 123,957. Currently, trains during the commute periods are filled, and the monorail is becoming an integral part of daily life in the Tama Region.
> 
> According to Meisei University, which is served by the monorail’s Chūō University – Meisei University Station, “Currently, approximately 4,000, or 70 percent, of our student body commutes to campus via the monorail. The number of incoming students born outside of Tōkyō Prefecture has also increased after the line opened.” “Tama’s changed so much in 10 years. The number of homes has grown, even the towns along the line have changed,” remarks an unemployed Yamakura Kazuho (74yo) from Hino City.
> 
> There are also jurisdictions that anxiously want the Tama Monorail extended. Among these is Musashi Murayama City, which has been petitioning the Metropolitan Government for an extension since 2002. At the start of the project, an extension to Musashi Murayama City was on the table, but there has been no news in recent years.
> 
> “If we can get a station, we can revitalize our city. And residents will be able to travel to further places,” say representatives from Musashi Murayama City. Last year, the municipal government held a monorail-themed drawing contest among the city’s elementary and middle school children, in the hopes of advertising the popularity of the proposed extension among city residents.
> 
> Planning Chief Kobayashi Minoru of Tōkyō Tama Intercity Monorail Co. (HQ: Tachikawa City) boasts, “The Tama Monorail has not had a single human-related incident in 10 years.” A female passenger coming home after taking care of her parents said, “The views are really something… I don’t feel so tired anymore after all that work.” After hearing those words, Kobayashi is rest assured that his job is one he can take pride in.
> 
> The company says it will run special events such as a stamp rally and a “beer train” to commemorate the 10th anniversary of the monorail. At station shops, the company also plans on selling new monorail-related items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A Tama Monorail train passes above Tachikawa Station as a Chūō Line train waits at the platform._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A Tama Monorail train heading for Takamatsu Station._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A monorail train at Tachikawa-Kita Station, taken from a pedestrian bridge connected to JR Tachikawa Station._


----------



## quashlo

*Late night trip home: The Last Stronghold*
http://mytown.asahi.com/nara/news.php?k_id=30000170906010001



> *Miss the train, and it’s the bus*
> What do you do in Ōsaka if you’ve been out drinking too much or stayed late in the office past the last train? Taking a taxi could cost a cool ¥10,000, but there’s a way to get back home for less than half the cost: the Hanna, Nara Kōtsū Bus Lines’ late-night express bus. Who actually uses this service? How comfortable is the ride? I took the opportunity to try it out.
> 
> It’s past 11 p.m. in late April. The area around JR Ōsaka Station is abuzz with businessmen and office ladies rushing to the station, perhaps afraid that they will miss the last train. At 12:15am, the Hanna arrives at an Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau bus stop on the south side of the station. Including myself, three male passengers boarded the bus. One 28-year-old office worker heading back home to Ikoma City appeared slightly tipsy, saying he had just been out for a drink with his colleagues. Since his company’s workforce is relatively small, late nights at the office are common, but he didn’t know about the late night bus until last August. Until then, he either used a taxi or stayed at a budget hotel. “If I stay at a hotel, I don’t feel like I’ve slept at all. Even if I get less sleep, I can take a nice bath and feel more comfortable at home.”
> 
> The bus travels south on Midōsuji, arriving at Nankai Namba Station a little after 12:40 am. Including middle-aged office workers and several young men, eight passengers boarded.
> 
> A 36-year-old office worker headed home to Ikoma City appeared to have been out drinking for the night. He says he’s been using the bus for about two years now. “A taxi costs as much as ¥8,000, and even if I try to split the fare with someone, there aren’t many people who are headed the same way.” Previously, he would stay at capsule hotels or internet cafes in Ōsaka, but says heading back home to his family is more relaxing. “My wife searched online and told me about the bus. I think she might have been worried I was out cheating on her,” he jokes.
> 
> At 12:50 am, the bus departs Namba Station, taking the Hanshin Expressway and Second Hanna Tollway before turning onto local roads. The bus slips through silent nighttime streets, with the roll of the bus inviting passengers to the lull of sleep. The middle-aged man next to me reclined his seat, snoring away comfortably. Some passengers listened to music on their earphones, while others played with their mobile phones, legs stretched. Everyone on board took the opportunity to sit back and relax.
> 
> An office worker from Nara City (33yo) says he uses the bus once every several months. When out drinking with his friends at work, he always has to pay attention to the time. “When the conversation gets a little heated, I can completely forget the time and miss the last train. The bus is my last stronghold,” he says. But while it’s still cheaper than a taxi, it’s still substantially more expensive than a train, where you can at least get a commuter pass. “I’d actually be really happy if Kintetsu just extended their service a little longer.”
> 
> In a short time, the bus crossed into Ikoma City, arriving at Kintetsu Ikoma Station at 1:20 am. From here until Gakuen-mae Station, passengers exit the train one-by-one. The bus arrives at Shin-Ōmiya Station after 2:00 am. After the last of the passengers exit the train at Kintetsu Nara Station, the bus heads south on a prefectural route. Passing Daianji Temple and the Sharp Corporation factory, the bus arrives at the last stop of Shiratsuchichō in Yamato Kōriyama City, before heading to the bus yard.
> 
> *Yearly demand is 2,500*
> The Hanna began service about 20 years ago, running between Namba and Nara (approx. 40 km). When heading home from Namba, the last train for Kintetsu Nara Station is 11:49 pm, while the last train for JR Nara Station is 12:04 am. With the Hanna, which leaves at 12:50 am, it’s an extra hour to stick around, which means definitely one, even two or three more glasses.
> 
> According to Nara Kōtsū Bus Lines, the peak annual ridership was in 1995, when approximately 5,600 people used the bus, but this has since dropped to current levels of 2,500 passengers a year. Recognizing the high demand for the service, the company hedged a small gamble and extended the line to JR Ōsaka Station last December.
> 
> Tonight’s driver, Hibara Masaki (35yo), has been operating the Hanna for three years. The job isn’t necessarily easy, with drunk passengers on Friday nights and the constant need to check on passengers to make sure they haven’t missed their stops, but in the past year, the number of drunk passengers has dropped. “In the past, there were passengers who were so drunk they vomited on the bus, but lately there haven’t been any, maybe because of the economic downturn. There’s also fewer passengers sleeping on the bus.”
> 
> *Hanna*
> The bus departs JR Ōsaka Station at 12:20 am and Nankai Namba Station at 12:50 am. The bus can hold 51 passengers, including auxiliary seats. The fare is ¥2,700 to Tawaraguchi, ¥2,800 to Higashi-Ikoma Station, ¥2,900 to Tomio Motomachi 3-4-chōme, ¥3,300 to Gakuen Daiwachō, ¥3,600 to Nijō Ōji Minami 5-chōme, ¥3,800 to Daianji Temple, and ¥4,000 to Shiratsuchichō. The bus also stops at other stops along the route. No reservations are required and the bus has a toilet inside. The bus does not run Saturdays, Sundays, the New Year’s holiday, or during Obon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The late-night express bus Hanna is stopped outside JR Ōsaka Station._


----------



## quashlo

*Guidebook focuses on Yamanote Line*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/tokyo23/news/20090604-OYT8T00134.htm



> _Around and Around on the Yamanote Line: A Souvenir Walk_ (POPLAR Publishing), a recently-published guidebook that introduces close to 290 landmarks and must-get items around each of the 29 stations on the JR Yamanote Line, has gained a strong following. The author is 40-year-old freelance illustrator Itō Miki, who lives in Arakawa Ward. The guidebook introduces each station’s unique urban surroundings and the lifestyles of Tōkyō residents in vivid detail.
> 
> The project was born a year and a half ago, in a chat between Itō and her supervising editor, Kamata Reiko (29yo). Up until that time, Itō had never even step foot at Tabata, Ōtsuka, or Uguisudani Stations, despite how close she lived to them. At Tabata, she snapped photos of the trains lined up at the switchyard and learned that the nearby Ōtsuka Musical Instrument Factory, which opened in 1919, produces ocarinas. While going from station to station, she was surprised to see the stark differences between neighborhoods, and find out that Tōkyō had more greenery than you thought. After getting off at each and every station and walking through each of the areas, she finished the book in one year.
> 
> The book begins at Tōkyō Station, traveling clockwise towards Yūrakuchō, introducing about ten sights, hidden gems, and landmarks at each station with illustrations. For Shinjuku Station, the book mentions the Shinjuku Nakamuraya, a dough cake shop that opened in the early 1900s: “The crunchy texture and rich sweetness will make you a regular.” For the flagship store of pickled vegetable shop Jyuichiya near Shimbashi Station, the book mentions that professional sushi chefs come here to get their ginger.
> 
> The first production run of 8,000 copies appeared on bookshelves April 20, with an additional 10,000 copies produced following good sales performance. Readers have chimed in, saying, “I don’t normally go to these stations, but I never knew that there were such interesting places or delicious food to be had there.”
> 
> “Even the people on the street are unique from station to station. At Ueno you have children on school fieldtrips, at Takadanobaba you have college students, at Ebisu you have fashionistas… Each station has its own landmarks and famous products, with old and new all mixed together. It truly is ‘Tōkyō,’ and it’s fascinating,” says Itō. The book is ¥1,238 without tax and is available at Tōkyō bookstores.


----------



## quashlo

Part 2 of my railway photos in Kansai…

===============================================

A nice 15-minute walk from Hankyū Arashiyama Station along and over the Katsura River takes us to another “Arashiyama Station,” this time for the Keifuku Electric Railroad. This is the terminus for the Arashiyama Main Line (nicknamed the Randen), a tram line operating with some exclusive right-of-way as well as mixed-traffic sections.




This tram, wrapped in an ad for a Kyōto delicacy (_yatsuhashi_), was built in 1929. Most trains are one car only, although during commute periods and tourist season, two cars will run coupled together.




Shijō Ōmiya Station, the eastern terminus for the Randen.




From Shijō Ōmiya Station, it’s a walk across the street to reach the entrance for Ōmiya Station on the Hankyū Kyōto Line, which runs underneath Shijō-dōri to Kawaramachi, Kyōto’s premier shopping district. Here, a limited express service on the Kyōto Line passes the station (all other services stop at the station).




While Kyōto officially only has two subway lines (the Karasuma Line and the Tōzai Line), both operated by the Kyōto Municipal Transportation Bureau, both Hankyū Railway and Keihan Electric Railway run underground through central Kyōto. The Hankyū Kyōto Line is underground for about 4.5 km (four stations: Saiin, Ōmiya, Karasuma, and Kawaramachi) under Shijō-dōri. The section between Saiin and Ōmiya was built in 1931 and is the oldest section of underground rail in the Kansai area.

Two stops away and we arrive at the Kyōto Line terminal, Kawaramachi. The station has a somewhat unusual platform configuration, as it is an island platform with an additional extension that is only half as wide as the main portion. This allows one side of the island to serve two different tracks in a staggered configuration. After discharging passengers, the train is awaiting departure, bound for Hankyū Umeda Station back in Ōsaka.




A short walk across the Kamo River takes us to Keihan Sanjō Station. The Keihan Main Line / Ōtō Line is underground for close to 5.0 km (six stations: Shichijō, Kiyomizu Gojō, Gion Shijō, Sanjō, Jingū Marutamachi, and Demachiyanagi) under Kawabata-dōri on the east bank of the Kamo River. Originally at-grade, the Keihan Main Line section through central Kyōto was undergrounded in 1987.

With the opening of the Keihan Nakanoshima Line in October of last year, Gojō, Shijō, and Marutamachi Stations were renamed—partly as publicity and partly to make it easier on visitors—as Kiyomizu Gojō, Gion Shijō, and Jingū Marutamachi. The new names borrow from familiar Kyōto landmarks such as Kiyomizu-dera and Heian Jingū.




Central Exit. The station is also connected by underground passageway to the Tōzai Line’s Sanjō Keihan Station.




As I wait on Platform 3 (for Ōsaka), a 2200 series sub-express train waits for departure at Platform 2, bound for Demachiyanagi on the Ōtō Line. The Ōtō Line is effectively an extension of the Keihan Main Line, running 2.3 km north past Sanjō to Demachiyanagi, and all trains run thru-service. The 2200 series was initially introduced in 1964, but here shows a new paint scheme recently introduced to coincide with the opening of the Nakanoshima Line.




Another 2200 series sub-express train arrives on Platform 4, in the traditional two-tone green, bound for Yodoyabashi, the Keihan Main Line’s Ōsaka terminal.




An 8000 series limited express pulls up to Platform 3. These sets were introduced in 1989, and received an upgrade in 1998 when one car in each consist was replaced with a bi-level car.




Inside my train, an ad for the upcoming Aoi Matsuri in Kyōto.




On board the train, a snapshot of Neyagawa Yard, Keihan’s largest facility.




Train interior.




The Nakanoshima Line is a branch line off the Keihan Main Line in central Ōsaka that opened in October 2008. The line is a mere 3.0 km long, running between Tenmabashi Station on the Main Line and Nakanoshima Station.

At Nakanoshima Station, a semi-express bound for Kuzuha waits for departure. All trains run as locals on the Nakanoshima Line.




My train, a second-generation 3000 series train, introduced in 2008 specifically for rapid express services on the Nakanoshima Line. These sets were manufactured by Kawasaki Heavy Industries.




The train (along with the new line) marks somewhat of an image rebranding for Keihan, as it looks completely different from their older trains.










Timetable inside the station. As a branch line, base service on the Nakanoshima Line is 8 tph weekdays, 6 tph weekends. During the morning peak hour, there are 14 tph. All trains run through onto the Main Line. Yodoyabashi Station, the Main Line terminal, has a much more rigorous schedule, with a base service of 16 tph weekdays and weekends, and 24 tph during the morning peak hour.




Departure board on the platform.










The ticketing machines.






Walking to the exit.




One of the entrances to Nakanoshima Station. The ample use of wood throughout the station is a welcome and elegant touch.

 


To the right, outside of the frame, is the Ōsaka International Convention Center.




I head back down to the platforms and get back on a train to explore some of the other stations on the new line. This is at Ōebashi Station.




The “wave” design of the handrail is easier to use, especially for elderly and disabled passengers. 







While Japanese railways are not traditionally known for aesthetic station designs, the newest batch of stations definitely exudes subdued refinement.




Station entrance. Although not connected by underground passages, Ōebashi Station and Yodoyabashi Station on the Ōsaka Municipal Subway Midōsuji Line are five-minutes walking distance apart.	



To be continued…


----------



## quashlo

*Numazu City begins seizing land for elevated structure*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/shizuoka/news/20090604-OYT8T00980.htm



> After experiencing difficulties in purchasing land for the new cargo station as part of the elevation of JR Numazu Station, Numazu City announced on June 4 that it would begin preparations to seize the land under the Land Expropriation Law, in addition to continuing its efforts to encourage land owners to voluntarily participate in purchase negotiations.
> 
> On June 5, the city will post ten signs near the approximately 2.8 hectares which remain under private hands. The signs describe the details of the compensation that will be provided to property owners for land expropriated by the city. The same day, representatives from the city will visit the 51 land owners who have so far refused to sell their properties and hand out letters from Mayor Kurihira Hiroyasu urging for their cooperation in the land purchase, as well as pamphlets explaining the land expropriation process.
> 
> In September, the city plans on beginning surveys of land that has not yet been purchased, a prerequisite for expropriation. After calculating the compensation to each land owner based on the results of the surveys, the city will team with the project lead (the prefectural government) and request a verdict from the Shizuoka Prefectural Land Expropriation Committee by the end of this fiscal year.


This project would elevate the Tōkaidō Main Line and Gotemba Line around JR Numazu Station and conduct a series of other transportation improvements, including widening roadways and sidewalks in the area and improving connections across the tracks. The project would also seek to redevelop existing land and utilize new land freed up by the elevation of the tracks.


----------



## quashlo

*Keihan Keishin Line: Three faces in one*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/tabi/data/railway/da_ra_20090604_01.htm



> *Subway | Mountain railway line | Surface tram*
> “Killing two birds with one stone”… “One actor, two roles”… “One piece, twice as good”… I love these phrases. I feel like I’ve gained something when I hear them. And there is a perfect train for people like me, a train that snakes underground as a subway, climbs over mountains as a mountain railway line, and takes to the streets as a surface tram. It has not only two, but three faces, and it switches between all of them in as little as 20 minutes.
> 
> Keihan Electric Railway’s Keishin Line linking Kyōto and Ōtsu City runs through-services with the Kyōto Municipal Subway Tōzai Line. If you get on in Kyōto, the journey begins underground. Since the Keishin Line used to start from Sanjō Station before the subway opened, I decided to start our journey at the Tōzai Subway Line’s Sanjō Keihan Station, located at the same place of the former Keishin Line station.
> 
> A four-car train, sporting a yellow beltline against a pastel blue and ash gray background, enters the station. While silver seems to be the color of choice for most subway systems, the Keishin Line’s sharp looks catch the eye. The end cars, No. 1 and No. 4, feature transverse seating in rows of one and two… Unusual for a subway, but in a good way.
> 
> I stood at the very end of the first car and looked forward. At the third station, Misasagi, the Keishin Line branches off from the subway onto the true “Keishin Line” tracks. After a sharp curve left, daylight begins to filter in… We’ve just surfaced. At the very same moment, the blinds behind the driver’s seat rise, opening up the view of the driver’s cab.
> 
> Crossing the border between Kyōto and Shiga Prefectures, three stations after Misasagi Station is Oiwake Station. Near this section, National Route 1 pulls up beside the train as we approach the mountains. From here, the line ascends a steep grade. This is the pass across Mt. Ōsaka, made famous by poets Ki no Tsurayuki, Sei Shōnagon, and Semimaru.
> 
> After departing Ōtani Station, the train’s wheels screech below, the sound of steel-on-steel. This is the highest point on the Keishin Line, 191 meters above sea level. After breezing along at 60 to 70 kph just earlier, the train slows to around 20 kph as it crawls upwards.
> 
> After crossing the mountain, the train enters a steep grade down, reaching a maximum of 61 per mil (a 61 meter drop in elevation per 1000 meters on the ground). There’s no shortage of sharp curves either. The train makes its way slowly back down, as passengers swing forward and back, before arriving at Kamisakaemachi Station. The Keishin Line is about to transform for us one last time.
> 
> After departing the station and clearing the sharp curve left, cars enter the mix on both sides of the train. This is National Route 161. From here until the terminus of Hama Ōtsu Station along the shore of Lake Biwa, the train becomes a streetcar. The train rolls downhill, blowing its horn from time to time. With Lake Biwa right before us, the train changes direction to the right and enters Hama Ōtsu Station. From Sanjō Keihan, the journey took 22 minutes.
> 
> The trip is confused and hectic… But it truly is an amazing journey. Initially, I had thought of taking a rest by the lakeshore, but I got right back on the train instead. Like rewinding and replaying a video, I wanted to experience the Keishin Line again, but from the opposite direction this time.
> 
> *About Keihan Electric Railway’s Keishin Line*
> The fare between Misasagi and Hama Ōtsu is ¥230. The fare between Sanjō Keihan on the Tōzai Line and Hama Ōtsu is ¥410. At Hama Ōtsu, the line connects with the Keihan Ishiyama – Sakamoto Line (Ishiyama-dera – Sakamoto), which has various sights nearby, incluidng Mii-dera and Ōmi Jingū. A daily pass for these two Keihan lines and the Kyōto Municipal Subway is ¥1,000. Boats offering tours of Lake Biwa leave from Ōtsu Harbor near Hama Ōtsu.











_Source: Wikipedia_
Keishin Line, tram section.









_Source: Wikipedia_
Keishin Line, section of steep grade. National Route 1 is on the left.

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBF7zxfLYHA&hd=1 _Source: *baltJ	* on YouTube_
Starts off with the Keihan Main Line, then moves to the Keishin Line, and finishing with the Ishiyama – Sakamoto Line.


----------



## quashlo

*TJ Liner celebrates one-year anniversary*

The TJ Liner is a special express “home liner” reserved-seat service operated by Tōbu Railway on the Tōjō Line. For an additional ¥300 over your journey’s base fare, you may purchase a seat on the TJ Liner and avoid the evening crowds from Ikebukuro Station on regular service Tōjō Line trains. On weekdays, six trains are run approximately hourly between 6:00 pm and 11:00 pm. On weekends and holidays, four trains are run approximately hourly between 5:00 pm and 8:00 pm.

The TJ Liner was instituted on June 14, 2008 as part of the service changes with the Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line (the Tōjō Line runs through service with the Fukutoshin Line).


_Source: *tobu_special_exp* on Flickr_
A TJ Liner bound for Shinrin Kōen.









_Source: Wikipedia_
The TJ Liner uses 50090 series trains, part of the 50000 series family, Tōbu’s newest trains. There are a few differences from the other trains in the family, most importantly the seating, which can be reversed between transverse (for TJ Liner service) and longitudinal (for regular service).


_Source: *powered_by_siemens* on Flickr_
The TJ Liner boards at Platform 5 of Ikebukuro Station.









_Source: Wikipedia_
You purchase a regular ticket for your journey (or use PASMO, Suica, etc.) and use these machines to purchase your seat on the TJ Liner.





_Source: *tobu2181* on YouTube_
The driver pushes a button to rotate the seats to forward-facing or switch between transverse and longitudinal configuration.


----------



## quashlo

*Sōtetsu 11000 series to enter revenue service June 15*

This is the newest set of trains for Sagami Railway (Sōtetsu), their first new series in seven years. The series is based on JR East’s E233 series trains, and has many of the same features, including equipment redundancy, in-car LCD displays, universal design elements (stanchion poles and non-slip door tiles), and air purifiers as the E233 series. All trains are 10 cars (200 m) and are produced by Tōkyū Car Company. Two sets have been ready for some time now and have been undergoing testing, but Sōtetsu has now announced that they will enter service starting next week.









_Source: Wikipedia_
The first train, sitting at Jimmuji Station on the Keikyū Zushi Line, awaiting transport over to Kashiwadai Car Center. October 2008.

Transporting the units:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-t7URT-l4Q&hd=1 _Source: *mikeguma* on YouTube_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnfl2sA583M&hd=1 _Source: *mikeguma* on YouTube_

Testing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpOpC0UB0PU&fmt=18 _Source: *5053F9706F* on YouTube_


----------



## SypherRD

thank you for the updates 
the lights in the last train are those over the windshield? and the red lights?


----------



## quashlo

^^ Yes, the train's lights are over the windshield, to the left and right of the destination sign.

If you're asking about the red things, they just take the place of regular taillights... The train is waiting to be hauled from the manufacturer to the car yard.


----------



## quashlo

*Phased improvements at Utsunomiya Station East Exit*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/tochigi/news/20090611-OYT8T01128.htm



> In response to a question from a member of the public at a June 11 City Council meeting , Mayor Satō Eiichi of Utsunomiya City stated that he is considering a phased schedule for the improvements to the East Exit of JR Utsunomiya Station, plans for which had effectively been scrapped after developers backed out of the project.
> 
> As part of the proposal, the developer would have constructed three buildings including a 21-story tower at a cost of approximately ¥30 billion, with the city purchasing a portion of the properties for approximately ¥10 billion. Due to worsening economic conditions, however, the developer backed out of the project.
> 
> “I’m open to examining the problem in all ways, including comparing phased and non-phased proposals,” said Mayor Satō in response to the question. According to one possible program from the city’s East Exit Improvements Implementation Office, the city would take the lead and develop the public facilities building, which includes convention facilities, leaving construction of the rest of the project to private developers, depending upon the financial situation in the future. In July, the city will establish a committee to evaluate project logistics and details.


JR Utsunomiya Station is a major station on the Tōhoku Main Line, Nikkō Line, Tōhoku Shinkansen, and Yamagata Shinkansen. Daily station entries are 35,921 (2007). With the substantial downsizing of Utsunomiya Yard, land has been freed up for improvements to the East Exit and development adjacent to the station. The bus station, taxi zone, and pickup / dropoff area were moved and the East Exit plaza opened in November 2008.









_Source: Wikipedia_
East Exit, January 2009.









_Source: Wikipedia_
In contrast to the East Exit, the West Exit is fairly built out. March 2009.


----------



## quashlo

*Photo exhibition highlights 120 years of the Yokosuka Line*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/kanagawa/20090612/CK2009061202000068.html



> The JR Yokosuka Line opened on June 16, 1889, and will celebrate it’s 120th anniversary this year. In commemoration of the event, a photo exhibition titled “Along the Yokosuka Line” has opened at the Katoreya Gallery in Komachi, Kamakura. The exhibition is free to the public and will run until June 18.
> 
> The Yokosuka Line was built for military purposes to connect the former Japanese Navy’s Yokosuka Naval Base with Tōkyō, with the section between Ōfuna and Yokosuka opening first. Kamakura and Zushi Stations were opened, but the line was hastily constructed, cutting straight through the grounds of Engakuji Temple.
> 
> The exhibition features approximately 50 pieces. Among the displays is a photograph of a cafe outside Kamakura Station from the Meiji Era, as well as pictures of the damaged platforms at the station following the Great Kantō Earthquake in 1923. There are fascinating images of people gathering outside a station to welcome home soldiers lost in the war (1944); an event celebrating the opening of Kita-Kamakura Station (1927); and the scenery surrounding Ōfuna Station during the 1920s.
> 
> In addition, the exhibition features several pieces for railfans, including schedules and railway maps from when the line first opened, as well as a Japanese National Railways station sign with “Kamakura” written in _hiragana_. “After seeing the photos of the area around Kamakura Station as I remember it, I realized just how much the town has changed,” says a housewife from Kamakura (80yo).
> 
> The gallery is a one-minute walk from the East Exit of Kamakura Station.


----------



## quashlo

*Jiyūgaoka Station plaza renovation*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/national/news/CK2009060902000226.html



> The Jiyūgaoka Station plaza in Meguro Ward, Tōkyō, which has remained virtually the same for the past 60 years following the end of World War II, will finally get a facelift. Pedestrian space will be increased and made accessible and the statue of a goddess in the middle of the traffic circle—which has become a symbol of the neighborhood—will be relocated to a new “triangle plaza” on the south side of the station. The project aims to create a center for new culture and exchange while still preserving the original look of the neighborhood. The new gateway to Jiyūgaoka will be open to the public in spring 2011.
> 
> The existing station plaza is about 2,000 sq. m. and was built in the years immediately following World War II. The statue of the goddess outside the station known as “Aozora” was erected in 1961 and is the work of sculptor Sawada Seikō, who was awarded the Order of Culture. The plaza has undergone few changes since then. But with more and more visitors due to the neighborhood’s reputation as a center of fashion among the younger generation and women, narrow sidewalks have become a problem.
> 
> According to Meguro Ward’s proposal, the renovation would make the plaza barrier-free and widen the sidewalks. Pedestrian paths both at the station plaza and on surrounding major roads would also be widened. A new pickup and dropoff zone for disabled passengers would be constructed, and sidewalk heights would be leveled and delineated with truncated domes. The center of the plaza will become a taxi zone.
> 
> The new triangle plaza will comprise approximately 300 sq. m. just left of the station faregates after exiting and will be used for neighborhood events including sweets festivals or celebrations of the goddess. The statue itself will be moved approximately ten meters from its current location into the new triangle plaza.
> 
> During talks between local residents, some members of the public pushed for the statue to remain at the main entrance of the station, making it very visible to passengers leaving the station. However, in an effort to make the statue a landmark and encourage its use as part of a waiting area, the statue will be moved. Detailed design work will now proceed, with construction starting some time next year.



_Source: *michiro* on Flickr_
Main Entrance to the station, showing the existing plaza featuring the traffic circle and the statue of the goddess.


_Source: *mugichocotai* on Flickr_
Main Entrance to the station.


----------



## quashlo

*More pictures of Sōtetsu 11000 series*









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
At Atsugi.









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
At Atsugi.









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
Interior. The basic design is identical to JR East’s E233 series.









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
Wheelchair space, located in Car No. 1 and No. 10. The overhead racks in priority seating areas and in the women-only car (Car No. 4) are 50 millimeters lower than in other places.









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
Two 17-in LCD displays are provided above each door. In this picture, the left screen actually displays an advertisement for the Kanagawa East Line which will allow for Sōtetsu – JR and Sōtetsu – Tōkyū through-services. The right screen displays “Yokohama,” the terminal for the Sōtetsu network.









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
Driver’s cab.









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
Half of the cars in the second train were actually built by JR East at Niitsu Car Center, so their logo and name also appear on the car number stickers underneath Tōkyū Car Company.


----------



## quashlo

*Chūbu Region to implement interoperable IC card*
http://chubu.yomiuri.co.jp/news_top/090612_1.htm



> *Tentative rollout in 2012*
> On June 11, JR Central, Nagoya Railroad (Meitetsu), and the City of Nagoya Transportation Bureau announced that they have begun discussions to consider implementing integrated circuit (IC) farecard interoperability by 2012. IC farecards can be charged with value beforehand, allowing passengers to pass pay their fares at faregates and fare machines by placing their card on the reader. This marks the first time a date has been announced for rollout of the service, which would allow for interoperability between JR and private railway cards. With JR East also participating in the discussions, the project is finally gaining steam, although the Chūbu Region has already fallen far behind both Greater Tōkyō and the Kansai Region in implementing an interoperable farecard system.
> 
> After the project is complete, users will be able to use a single IC card on transit vehicles run by multiple operators—including JR Central, Meitetsu, and the Nagoya Municipal Subway, as well as Nagoya City buses and Meitetsu Bus—and transfer seamlessly among them over a wide area.
> 
> In 2006, JR Central released its IC farecard TOICA for the Chūbu Region. Meitetsu and the Nagoya Municipal Subway have been planning to develop their own farecard system for rollout in 2011, but up until now have had few concrete discussions about interoperability with the TOICA system.
> 
> As a result, Chief Nakata Tōru of the Chūbu District Transport Bureau (Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT)) made an unprecendented request in a press conference this March, saying, “I would like to express my concern that there has been little specific action in developing an interoperable farecard.” After that incident, the MLIT Transport Bureau organized a session in May for a working group of JR Central, Meitetsu, and Nagoya City representatives to discuss the specifics of the project. The working group was originally established four years ago, but had not met for almost a year and four months. With the inclusion of JR East in the discussions, Meitetsu and Nagoya Municipal Subway farecards will also be interoperable with the JR network in the Tōkyō area.
> 
> The discussion will now turn to key issues, including the specifications for card readers as well as rules among the various operators to calculate fares on journeys across multiple lines.
> 
> *Focusing on the big picture… Aim for an early rollout*
> Serious discussions of IC farecard interoperability among JR Central, Meitetsu, and the Nagoya Municipal Subway only began after the chief of the Chūbu District Transport Bureau applied “outside pressure” to get the wheel rolling. But it’s clear that this event marks a big step towards realization of the project and a 180-degree turn from the situation before this year, when there was no sign of progress whatsoever.
> 
> TOICA is currently valid at 115 stations in Aichi, Gifu, Mie, and Shizuoka Prefectures in the Chūbu Region, and will be expanded to 148 stations next spring. In the proposal by Meitetsu and the Nagoya Municipal Subway, an IC farecard system would be implemented on all 83 subway stations and approximately 1,000 city buses, as well as 261 Meitetsu stations (only a few lines would not receive the system) and Meitetsu buses. By allowing travel across various operators with a single farecard, the project would increase convenience for users and also hopefully increase ridership on public transport.
> 
> But there are still many obstacles to realizing the project.
> 
> Several factors unique to the Chūbu Region have stalled progress on developing an interoperable farecard, including the high mode share of private automobiles and intense rivalry and competition between JR Central and Meitetsu on key train lines. It will become critical that the various transport operators not simply examine the merits and demerits to their own companies, but also look at the big picture and implement the system as quickly as possible.











_Source: Wikipedia_
Diagram showing the extent of where TOICA is accepted (in dark blue). Nagoya is a little left of center. The green lines in the east represent Suica (Tōkyō area), the light blue lines in the west represent ICOCA (Kansai area).


----------



## quashlo

*Improvements to Higashi-Kurume Station*
http://www.seibu-group.co.jp/railways/kouhou/news/2009/0604_2.pdf



> In conjunction with the closing of the station structure at the North Exit of Higashi-Kurume Station on the Ikebukuro Line, Seibu Railway (HQ: Tokorozawa City, Saitama Prefecture; President: Gotō Takashi) will begin construction of a new passageway at Higashi-Kurume (connecting the North Exit, station concourse, and East Exit plaza) starting Monday, June 22, with a scheduled opening in Spring 2010.
> 
> The new passageway will contain an atrium garden, among other features, and be designed as an open, well-lit space.
> 
> Together with the opening of the passageway, retail space designed to support and enrich passengers’ lifestyles will also be provided at the station, including daycare facilities, cafes, restaurants, relaxation facilities, and rental DVD / CD stores. Higashi-Kurume Station will be reborn and reinvigorated.


The station will also be outfitted with bicycle and automobile parking facilities as part of the project. The West Exit and East Exit were built fairly recently and are in much better shape than the North Exit. Higashi-Kurume is a fairly large station on the Ikebukuro Line (51,791 daily entries and exits in 2008).


_Source: *oldnavy2000* on Flickr_
The aging station structure at the North Exit will be replaced.


_Source: *oldnavy2000* on Flickr_


_Source: *oldnavy2000* on Flickr_









_Source: Wikipedia_
East Exit, built in 1994. (February 2009)









_Source: Wikipedia_
West Exit, built in 1994. (February 2009)


----------



## quashlo

*New station proposed between Ōfuna and Fujisawa*
http://mytown.asahi.com/kanagawa/news.php?k_id=15000000906120005



> With regards to the proposal for a new station on the JR Tōkaidō Line between Ōfuna and Fujisawa located in the Muraoka District of Fujisawa City, studies have estimated that only 10 percent of existing ridership at the Ōfuna and Fujisawa Stations would switch to the new station. Although the figure may change as a result of development surrounding the new station currently being considered by Fujisawa City and Kamakura City, the financial feasibility of the proposal is a critical issue.
> 
> The results of the studies were made public on June 11 by the Shōnan District Imrovement Committee, consisting of representatives from Kanagawa Prefecture, Fujisawa City, and Kamakura City. In 2008, the three jurisdictions set aside ¥21 million to plan the area around the future station—tentatively called “Muraoka New Station”—and analyze the impact of the new station on the crowding at Ōfuna and Fujisawa Stations.
> 
> According to the results of the study, daily station entries and exits at the new station are estimated to range anywhere from 71,000 passengers (for a primarily urban residential development) to 84,000 passengers (for a primarily business and commercial development). If development in the surrounding area continues without the new station, an additional 27,000 to 52,000 cars would be added to roadways daily, increasing traffic volumes in an area which has poor roadway conditions by 20 percent.
> 
> According to the 2005 _Urban Transport Yearbook_, daily station entries and exits are approximately 200,000 passengers at Ōfuna Station and 245,000 passengers at Fujisawa Station. With a new station, residents living in the surrounding area would see reduced commute times to the station, and approximately 10 percent of the passengers who currently use the existing two stations would switch.
> 
> The lead entity in the committee, the Fujisawa City Urban Improvement Division, says, “The new station would be different from Ōfuna and Fujisawa, which are both transfer stations… Since it would become an intermediate station on the Tōkaidō Line, we must expect ridership to be relatively low.”


Ōfuna Station is located on the border of Yokohama and Kamakura and is served by JR trains (Tōkaidō Line, Yokosuka Line, Negishi Line / Keihin-Tōhoku Line, and Shōnan Shinjuku Line) as well as the Shōnan Monorail. Fujisawa Station is served by JR trains (Tōkaidō Line, Shōnan Shinjuku Line), Odakyū trains (Enoshima Line), and the Enoden. Both are major transfer stations.

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYNKNexHaRs&fmt=18 _*seishun18kippu* on YouTube_
Cab view of a JR Shōnan Shinjuku Line train between Fujisawa Station and Totsuka Station. The train makes an intermediate stop at Ōfuna Station. The 2:15 mark in the video is the proposed location for the new station.

Presentation on the planning efforts for the area surrounding the proposed station:
http://www.city.fujisawa.kanagawa.jp/content/000259278.pdf (Japanese only)


----------



## quashlo

*Shōwa Bus to begin accepting nimoca*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/saga/news/20090613-OYT8T00170.htm



> On June 12, Shōwa Bus (HQ: Karatsu City) announced that it would begin accepting Nishitetsu Group’s (HQ: Fukuoka City) prepaid IC card nimoca starting March 2010. In spring 2010, nimoca is also scheduled to become interoperable with JR Kyūshū’s SUGOCA, the Fukuoka City Subway’s Hayakaken, and JR East’s Suica, increasing its service area and usefulness.
> 
> Nimoca Co. and Shōwa Bus made a general agreement on use of the card on June 12. In the initial phase, nimoca will be introduced on 72 buses covering all routes in the Maebaru area, as well as buses on the Karatsu – Fukuoka and Imari – Fukuoka routes. The company plans on outfitting its entire fleet (180 buses) with the system by 2013. The company has set aside approximately ¥100 million for the project this year.
> 
> With prepaid cards, passengers add value to the card before using it. nimoca was rolled out in May 2008, with approximately 300,000 cards currently in circulation. The cards can be used on buses in Fukuoka Prefecture, Nishitetsu’s Tenjin – Ōmuta Line, and approximately 1,000 retail shops and department stores within Fukuoka Prefecture.


----------



## quashlo

*Sakai City to begin LRT construction this year*
http://mytown.asahi.com/osaka/news.php?k_id=28000000904070003



> Sakai City has set aside over ¥40 billion for a proposed “environmentally-friendly” next-generation tram (LRT) line through the city. For Sakai City, which has only north-south rail lines that connect it with Ōsaka, an east-west rail line has been an earnest desire for many decades, and the municipal government claims the LRT will revitalize the city. Residents, however, have expressed criticism against the project, asking whether the benefits of the line match its pricetag.
> 
> “It will contribute to the urban streetscape and become a symbol of the neighborhood”… “With a little bit of work, we can revitalize the city”… “Carbon dioxide emissions are one-fifth that of a car”… These were some of the reasons the city put forth to support the project during a February public workshop at an elementary school along the proposed alignment. The project manager for the city described the benefits of the project by showing images of the LRT system running in Nice, France. But the roughly 300 residents who had gathered at the workshop expressed skepticism of the proposal.
> 
> The city plans to begin construction on Phase I of the project, between Sakai Higashi Station on the Nankai Kōya Line and Sakai Station on the Nankai Main Line (1.7 km). Currently, Nankai Bus runs shuttle buses on this route on four-minute headways during the rush hour. According the city’s proposal, the LRT line would stop at most of the same stations as the existing bus service, and travel times and frequency would remain the same. “Then the bus is fine. If we’re concerned about environmental impacts, then just run electric buses,” say residents.
> 
> Why is Sakai City so insistent on LRT? While there are three key north-south train lines running through the city and connecting it with Ōsaka City (Nankai Main Line, Nankai Kōya Line, and JR Hanwa Line), the lack of an east-west rail line has “weakened the economic competitiveness of the city,” according to officials. From the Meiji Era, to the Taishō Era and Shōwa Eras, construction of an east-west rail line has been proposed numerous times, but has consistently ended in a stalemate. Part of the dilemma is that the project must be careful not to prevent residents in the southern reaches of Ōsaka Prefecture from being able to pass through Sakai City to reach Ōsaka.
> 
> In 1999, the city began considering the possibility of introducing LRT, which is popular in the West. In 2004, the city convened a public transport summit composed of various experts and formally proposed LRT because of its compatibility with other rail lines and low construction cost.
> 
> Afterwards, the city began detailed planning for the project. In addition to the Phase I segment between Sakai Higashi and Sakai Stations, the city would upgrade the tracks and procure vehicles for the existing Hankai Line tram line, while Nankai Electric Railway and Hankai Tramway would operate the vehicles, running through-service with the new east-west line. The city has identified approximately ¥1 billion in this year’s budget to cover advance payments for construction of the new line, and plans to begin work this year. “The line will become a catalyst for redevelopment of the city and help lure businesses to the waterfront area, helping us develop in a way fit for a city of our stature.”
> 
> But building consensus for the project among residents hasn’t been easy.
> 
> One reason is the project’s pricetag. Construction costs for the Sakai Higashi Station – Sakai Station segment are estimated at approximately ¥8.5 billion. Including the planned 5.2-km extension to the waterfront area and through-service with the Hankai Line, the total project cost balloons to ¥42.5 billion. While the city says LRT is “cheaper than other transit modes,” they have so far avoided presenting specific figures regarding the line’s economic benefits, citing difficulties in quantifying the numbers. When residents have commented that bus service is adequate, the city has responded that an LRT line would be able to run through-service with the Hankai Line, but has yet to provide a cost-benefit analysis of buses versus LRT.
> 
> Shopowners along the proposed alignment also expressed their concern about not being able to load and unload trucks and delivery vehicles, as roadways would be reduced from two lanes to one lane and converted to one-way operation. “Are you sure that people will come if you build the LRT? How will the city take responsibility if the traffic passing by my store decreases and my revenue goes down?” The city has only responded that the location and number of parking facilities and special loading zones remains “to be determined.”
> 
> LRT proposals are currently sprouting up across the country. According to the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism, there are a total of 70 proposals in various locations such as Utsunomiya City, but many are at a standstill and have yet to resolve critical issues such as public consensus and construction cost.


----------



## quashlo

*Sakai City LRT target opening date postponed*
http://osaka.yomiuri.co.jp/news/20090607-OYO1T00411.htm



> On June 6, Sakai City stated that it would likely postpone the 2010 opening of the city’s light-rail transit (LRT) project. After a public workshop that evening where many citizens expressed opinions against the project, the city decided that more time is needed to obtain public support for the project.
> 
> According to the city’s proposal released last year, the 6.9-km line would run between Sakai Higashi Station on the Nankai Kōya Line to the city’s waterfront. The section between Sakai Higashi Station and Sakai Station on the Nankai Main Line (1.7 km) was designated as the initial phase, with a scheduled opening date in 2010. Residents along this segment objected to the project, as it would require that existing two-lane roadways be converted to one-way, one-lane roadways to accommodate the LRT. Public workshops were scheduled for three school zones, but only one public workshop has been completed so far.
> 
> On June 6, the City held a public workshop for the Municipal Elementary School Zone (Sakai Ward), which also hosted the meeting last February. However, echoing public opinion from the February meeting, citizens again expressed resistance to the project, some calling for Phase II west of Sakai Station to be built first, and others calling for the abandonment of the project altogether.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

quashlo said:


> *New station proposed between Ōfuna and Fujisawa*
> http://mytown.asahi.com/kanagawa/news.php?k_id=15000000906120005


I work in Fujisawa. You pretty much need a car to get around the city. And traffic is not good as a result. There is so much centralization with jobs being in Tokyo, Yokohama and other big cities that these bedroom communities have poor transportation-oriented planning and, as a result, public transportation The only thing the trains in Fujisawa are good for are getting you out of the city and back again. As the article mentions, if this station is built, there's a good chance a decent amount of people will need to drive to get there.



quashlo said:


> *Sakai City to begin LRT construction this year*
> http://mytown.asahi.com/osaka/news.php?k_id=28000000904070003


This LRT does seem quite expensive. The system, already served by buses which run at the same frequency and speed as the planned LRT, is 7km and cost ￥42.5 billion...did someone say recession? I like trains, etc. but I'm a bigger fan of common sense.


----------



## quashlo

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> I work in Fujisawa. You pretty much need a car to get around the city. And traffic is not good as a result. There is so much centralization with jobs being in Tokyo, Yokohama and other big cities that these bedroom communities have poor transportation-oriented planning and, as a result, public transportation The only thing the trains in Fujisawa are good for are getting you out of the city and back again.


I'm not sure centralization in Tōkyō and Yokohama has as much to do with it as the fact that the current development pattern is probably too spread out. There are suburbs everywhere in the developed world... I think it's more a matter of how the suburbs are designed that can make the difference in people's choice between auto or transit / bike / walk.

I actually don't think the new station (and the new development) is a bad idea at all, as it is creating a new center within Fujisawa.



nouveau.ukiyo said:


> As the article mentions, if this station is built, there's a good chance a decent amount of people will need to drive to get there.


I don't think the article said that... It only mentioned the number of riders who would shift from Ōfuna and Fujisawa, which is half of the equation. It didn't give numbers for entirely new ridership at the station generated by the redevelopment area. There was a figure for auto traffic generated by the redevelopment, but that was if the new station didn't go in.


----------



## quashlo

*Blue Ribbon Award goes to Odakyū 60000 series MSE*
http://www.jrc.gr.jp/act/ac/pdf/2009bl.pdf

This is an annual award given out by the Japan Railfan Club to the most outstanding new train of the year.



> The Odakyū Electric Railway 60000 series is the first reserved-seat special express stock with the ability to run through-service on subway lines. The train has earned its name of “Multi Super Express” (MSE), performing its primary duties of weekday through-service with the Tōkyō Metro Chiyoda Line in addition to expanding its reach to Tōkyō’s waterfront areas and Hakone on weekends.
> 
> The train builds on the shape of the 50000 series, borrowing the latter’s all-aluminum double-skin body. The livery—Vermeer blue across the whole length of the train—is intended to bring a bit of cheerfulness to the subway. Beneath the passenger windows, the train sports a beltline in vermillion orange, the traditional color of Odakyū’s Romancecar trains.
> 
> On the technological end, the train satisfies a variety of restrictions in order to be able to operate inside the subway. The train meets the requirements for emergency exits at the end cars (Cars No. 1 and No. 10 when running in 10-car formation) through the use of a slanted plug door that moves in three dimensions. As a result, Odakyū was able to preserve the streamline shape that has become a hallmark of Romancecar trains. As for the need to be able to join with other trains and ascend sections of steep grade during an emergency, both the 10-car and 6-car formations satisfy the requirements with an increased motor car ratio and increased motor output. To reduce noise both inside and outside, the train uses fully-enclosed traction motors and integrated air compressors.
> 
> The interior of the train is equipped to accommodate both commuters and leisure passengers. The train features the highest passenger capacity yet among Odakyū’s special express trains and meets seating needs during commute periods. The design is attentive to passenger needs, with seats that are designed to rotate even if the seat in front is fully reclined. In addition, the backs of seats are equipped with special hooks and straps to hold umbrellas in place. The fold-up tables inside the elbow-rests can accommodate A4-size notebook computers, but are shaped to allow seats to be rotated even while out, improving operational efficiency when trains are turned back at terminals.
> 
> In terms of service, the train has food service counters for leisure passengers, as well as washroom facilities designed to accommodate passengers with disabilities. The train also carries automated external defibirillators (AEDs), the first in-train installation in Japan.
> 
> Considering the above, the Odakyū Electric Railway 60000 series, as Japan’s first reserved-fare special express train to interline with a subway, satisfies the many requirements of subway service while preserving the strengths of the Romancecar tradition. The train received the votes of many members of the Japan Railfan Club, earning it this year’s Blue Ribbon Award.


The Romancecar sets are Odakyū’s reserved-seat special express trains. The 60000 series was manufactured by Nippon Sharyō and debuted in March 2008, offering direct service to and from the Tōkyō Metro network via a Romancecar train (the other Romancecar trains terminate at Shinjuku Station). The service pattern is as follows:

Weekdays:
One “Metro Sagami” service during the morning rush hour between Hon-Atsugi on the Odakyū Odawara Line and Kita-Senju on the Tōkyō Metro Chiyoda Line;
One “Metro Homeway” service during the evening rush hour between Kita-Senju on the Tōkyō Metro Chiyoda Line and Karakida on the Odakyū Tama Line;
Two “Metro Homeway” services during the evening rush hour between Ōtemachi on the Tōkyō Metro Chiyoda Line and Hon-Atsugi on the Odakyū Odawara Line.

Weekends and holidays:
One roundtrip service between Hon-Atsugi on the Odakyū Odawara Line and Kita-Senju on the Tōkyō Metro Chiyoda Line (morning “Metro Sagami” service bound for Kita-Senju, evening “Metro Homeway” service bound for Hon-Atsugi);
Two roundtrip “Metro Hakone” services between Kita-Senju on the Tōkyō Metro Chiyoda Line and Hakone Yumoto on the Hakone Tozan Line.

On some weekends, a special service is run called the “Bay Resort.” In the morning, the train runs from Hon-Atsugi on the Odawara Line through to Shin-Kiba on the Yūrakuchō Line, and in the evening, the train does the return trip. To access the Yūrakuchō Line, the train uses a special service tunnel connecting it to the Chiyoda Line, but must reverse direction at Kasumigaseki Station. The Bay Resort service is aimed at people who live along the Odakyū line who want to visit Tōkyō Disneyland.

Although the trains make a limited number of stops in the subway, because there are no passing tracks on either the Chiyoda Line or Yūrakuchō Line, they actually don’t travel much faster than a regular-service train. The hook for passengers using these services is a comfortable one-seat ride (and the fact that you can get a seat at all). 









_Source: Wikipedia_
Streamlined front, with special plug-door emergency exit.









_Source: Wikipedia_
“Flat” end of a six-car unit.









_Source: Wikipedia_
There are a total of two six-car units and one four-car unit, all of which can run individually. However, this is rarely done, and most of the time trains are run in 6+4 configuration.

*Videos:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMYVUXvaX1U&hd=1 _Source: *m6s24hst* on YouTube_
1. A “Metro Hakone” service in 6+4 configuration, bound for Hakone Yumoto Station, enters Odawara Station.
2. The four-car unit is decoupled and the six-car unit departs the station.
3. The return “Metro Hakone” (back to 6+4 configuration) departs the station, bound for Kita-Senju Station on the Tōkyō Metro Chiyoda Line.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nC8TUJa3h0&fmt=18 _Source: *nattime54* on YouTube_
1. A “Bay Resort” service enters Kasumigaseki Station on the Tōkyō Metro Chiyoda Line, bound for Shin-Kiba Station on the Tōkyō Metro Yūrakuchō Line. The train doesn’t actually pick up or let off passengers here—it only stops so it can reverse direction.
2. The train departs the station, backtracking to access the special tunnel connecting the Chiyoda Line and the Yūrakuchō Line.
3. The train makes a brief stop at Sakuradamon Station on the Yūrakuchō Line. Because there aren’t passing tracks anywhere, the train doesn’t actually go much faster than a regular-service train.
4. The out-of-service train heads back, passing through Shintomichō Station on the Yūrakuchō Line.


----------



## quashlo

*Toyohashi Railroad T1000 series receives Laurel Award*
http://www.jrc.gr.jp/act/ac/pdf/2009bl.pdf

These are the runner-ups to the Blue Ribbon Award.



> The Toyohashi Railroad T1000 series, based on Alna Sharyō’s “Little Dancer” Ua-type LRV, is the first domestically-manufactured 100% low-floor LRV for a narrow-gauge railway.
> 
> The cars are three-section articulated vehicles with two bogies (total length 16.2 m). The center “C” section does not have a bogie and is a “floating” construction, supported by the end A and B sections. For 100% low-floor LRVs, the critical requirements are reserving the space above the bogies for the passenger aisle and preserving a minimum aisle width of 800 mm as required by the Transport Accessibility Law. For standard-gauge (1,435 mm) LRVs, precedence has already been established by the Nagasaki Electric Tramway 3000 series, which uses high-reliability and low-maintenance standard bogies with axles. However, 100% low-floor LRVs for 1,067-gauge or other narrow-gauge railways has up until now meant the use of specially constructed bogies developed overseas, featuring independent wheels not connected by axles.
> 
> However, the narrow-gauge T1000 series LRVs achieved a 100% low-floor design using standard bogies with axles, and equipment based on Japanese technology. The biggest factor behind this is the motor equipment. In a narrow-gauge environment with limited space, the primary motor equipment was attached to the car body underneath the operator’s cab and the universal joint connected to the drive axle was shifted outside the bogie frame. As a result of these advancements, together with reevaluating the placement of components, the car floor above the bogies was reduced to 480 mm (380 mm in areas not above the bogies) and an aisle width of 820 mm was achieved. In regular maintenance checks after the start of service, it was determined that maintenance costs for the T1000 series are equivalent to the maintenance costs of existing cars, adding credence to their usability.
> 
> In Toyohashi, the line was selected under the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) LRT General Improvement Program. In an effort to increase ridership by improving convenience and enhancing the symbolic image of streetcars, the steering panel drafted the Toyohashi Streetcar Revitalization Plan and introduced the T1000 series as a new symbol of the city. With its nickname, “Hotram,” the T1000 series is helping to revitalize the central areas of the city and contributing to environmentally-friendly lifestyles among city residents. Other cities have also been selected for the LRT General Improvement Program, helping advance several different proposals throughout the country. Introduction of vehicles similar to the T1000 series on other narrow-gauge railways has also been proposed.
> 
> With its unique qualities as a 100% low-floor, narrow-gauge LRV constructed using domestic technology, the T1000 series received high praise from the selection committee and was awarded the Laurel Award.











_Source: Wikipedia_
T1000 series “Hotram.”


_Source: *tsuda* on Flickr_

*Videos:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpRNAUOLuO8&hd=1 _Source: *AGUIMOVIE* on YouTube_
Toyohashi Railroad action outside Toyohashi Station.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bVtxoOeQjQ&hd=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwErsYzIdIQ&hd=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Sny0y2cu8o&hd=1 _Source: *AGUIMOVIE* on YouTube_
Cab view of a T1000 series.


----------



## quashlo

*Keihan Electric Railway 3000 series receives Laurel Award*
http://www.jrc.gr.jp/act/ac/pdf/2009bl.pdf



> With the catchphrase “Comfort Saloon,” the Keihan Electric Railway 3000 series was introduced as a rapid express train for the Nakanoshima Line’s start of service and has become the vanguard of Keihan’s image rebranding efforts. Based on a set of concrete design concepts, both the interior and exterior of the train are completely different from existing Keihan stock, marking a new age in Keihan train design. With a high level of passenger comfort and the use of high-quality materials, the 3000 series’ design is truly befitting of a special express train.
> 
> The basic design concept of the train is “modern refinement”—a synthesis of the culture and elegance from the areas surrounding the Keihan Line, and modernity. As an embodiment of these themes, the train uses a “moon” motif throughout, such as the crescent-shaped car ends and interior amenities, contributing to a dynamic new image for Keihan. The livery features a deep blue (“elegant blue”) livery, alluding to the “water capital” Ōsaka, with Nakanoshima at its center, as well as the traditions and social status of Kyōto. To emphase the rapid express as Nakanoshima’s high-grade train service, dark blue was selected as the primary color of the interior, accented by ink-black, wood-grained doors and a car floor reminiscent of cobbles. These features combine to create a space that exudes classic elegance.
> 
> While the cars feature three doors per side, the seating between doors is in transverse 2+1 configuration (2+2 configuration behind the driver’s cabs). The direction of the seats can be changed automatically and the seat height was increased over existing trains, improving comfort. For the car ends, longitudinal seating was selected, allowing for a seating configuration that meets the diverse needs of both commuters and leisure passengers on the rapid express. Even the seat fabric is designed for comfort through the use of a soft, suede-like high-quality microfiber material, the first time this fabric has been selected for use in a railway vehicle anywhere in the world.
> 
> While railway vehicle production throughout the country is turning to standard construction methods and standard components as means of reducing costs, the Keihan Electric Railway 3000 series is an “image leader”—a critical role for a railway company, where image branding is taken seriously. Through well-defined design concepts, a unique new train was born, with its own complete array of passenger amenities.
> 
> For these reasons, the 3000 series received high praise from the selection committee and was awarded the Laurel Award.











_Source: Wikipedia:_
The seating is in 2+1 configuration between the doors.









_Source: kurofunetrain.livedoor.biz_
On an express run to Demachiyanagi.


_Source: *muzina_shanghai* on Flickr_
Rapid express bound for Nakanoshima.

*Videos:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmJbD49tUVg&hd=1 _Source: *773ch* on YouTube_
A rapid express for Nakanoshima arrives at and departs Moriguchishi Station.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7FqjJCdOyk&fmt=18 _Source: *CUTLASS2305* on YouTube_
New 3000 series trains arrive and depart Nakanoshima Station.


----------



## quashlo

*Proposal to grade-separate Keisei Main Line through Ichikawa City*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/chiba/20090618/CK2009061802000095.html



> A panel of experts that has been discussing the possible grade-separation of the Keisei Main Line through Ichikawa City has submitted their recommendations to the city. Currently, the Keisei Main Line cuts through the center of the city, splitting neighborhoods into east and west and contributing to traffic congestion in the city. The committee recommended a “compromise” plan that would elevate some sections, underground other sections, and keep at-grade the rest of the 3.22-km segment of the line inside Ichikawa City. The panel is composed of five university professors from the Tōkyō University of Science specializing in fields including transport engineering and urban planning, and was created in October last year. Professor Uchiyama Hisao is chairman of the panel.
> 
> According to the panel’s recommendations, the 1.2-km segment between Kōnodai and Sugano Stations would be elevated. From Sugano Station, the line would remain in the existing at-grade configuration. For approximately 1.3 km surrounding Keisei Yawata Station, the line would be undergrounded.
> 
> In response to city residents’ desires for a fully elevated line, Professor Uchiyama claims, “Elevating the entire line will overshadow the neighborhoods around the structure. It’s not an appropriate solution for a developed society.”
> 
> Omitting land purchases and incidental construction costs, the project is estimated to cost approximately ¥72.9 billion and span over ten years. This fall, the city will decide whether or not to proceed with the project and enter into negotiations with Keisei Electric Railway and Chiba Prefecture.


----------



## quashlo

*JR, Keiō, Keikyū take advantage of filming requests*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/entertainment/tv/20090611et06.htm



> *Railway companies aim to improve image and increase revenue*
> The interiors of trains and stations make regular appearances on television dramas, but where exactly are these locations being filmed? We asked 31 railway companies, most based in the Tōkyō area, about their drama filming opportunities during last year.
> 
> The railway company that made the most appearances was JR East (31 times), which began welcoming film crews starting in 2005 as a means of improving the image of neighborhoods along its lines. It seems that having facilities that can respond to a variety of different situations and needs has paid off for the company.
> 
> For a drama where the lead character commutes to central Tōkyō on the train, JR East offered the film crew use of the rapid platforms at Asagaya Station on the Chūō Line, which are closed off on Saturdays and holidays. For the drama “Aibō SP” (Asahi Television), which has scenes taking place on the popular sleeper express Cassiopeia, it was difficult to use a revenue service train due to the large number of passengers and confined space. Instead, JR East allowed the crew to film inside a train at Oku Car Center in Tōkyō. To make it seem like the train was moving, the crew used smoke outside the train and machines to blow wind. According to Suzuki Takemasa, chief of JR East Planning, which deals with film requests, “There’s definitely an intangible benefit for us. It’s a good opportunity for our employees to get outside of the daily grind.”
> 
> Keiō also made 29 appearances, including for the drama “Last Friends” (Fuji TV). While it’s rail network is fairly small, it’s doing an excellent job nabbing film crews. According to Keiō’s public relations department, “There are several studios along our lines, including Nikkatsu, so we’ve cooperated with the filming requests as best we can.” The fact that it has a line with only two stations, the Keibajō Line serving passengers going to and from the horse-racing track at Tōkyō Racecourse, is also a benefit. Since ridership outside of racedays is so low, extra trains can be run in between normal revenue service just for the film crews. The large platforms along the line also make it possible to film large scenes easily.
> 
> The ultimate goal for railway companies in filming requests is to boost their image. “Last year we didn’t have any requests, but we’ll definitely welcome any opportunities with open arms as a means to improve the image of our railway and the neighborhoods around us,” responded Sagami Railway, which opened a special website in March. As for Hokusō Railway which serves far-flung Chiba New Town, where population growth is stagnating, representatives said, “We actively cooperate with filming requests to encourage people to move into this area. We don’t have any filming restrictions, either.” In fact, Tōbu Railway said it refuses to cooperate for requests to be filmed as a substitute for fictional stations or railway lines, as they don’t provide any image-boosting benefit. Companies facing accumulated deficits such as Tōkyō Waterfront Area Rapid Transit Railway and Tōyō Rapid Railway, on the other hand, are after the extra revenue from selling filming rights.
> 
> However, ten of the companies surveyed said they didn’t make any appearances last year. According to representatives from Tōkyō Metro, “Our stations and other facilities have a limited amount of space. Filming would have a substantial impact on our regular passengers, so we can’t accept requests.” There were even several complaints: “There have been several cases where the filming crews don’t keep to their allotted time, or the contents of the scene are modified with short notice,” responded Yokohama New Transit. “The station names usually don’t get shown anyways, so there’s little merit to entertaining requests,” said representatives from Yokohama Rapid Railway. It appears that the quantity of cases depends on both the railway company’s stance as well as facility considerations.
> 
> President Fujisaki Shin’ichi of Location Japan, which provides information on filming locations, said, “In order to succeed in boosting your image, you need to develop a strategy… You need to build up your knowhow slowly and develop the human resources.” It remains to be seen if there will be another example like the drama “Kin’yōbi no Tsuma-tachi e,” which did wonders in boosting the image of the Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line.
> 
> *Accepted filming requests (2008)*
> 
> Greater Tōkyō (all)
> JR East: 31
> 
> Tōkyō Prefecture
> Keiō Electric Railway: 29
> Tōkyō Waterfront Area Rapid Transit Railway (Rinkai Line): 5
> Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation: 5
> Tama Monorail: 4
> 
> Kanagawa Area
> Keihin Electric Express Railway: 20 (includes travel shows, quiz shows, and reenactment dramas)
> Tōkyū Corporation: 6
> 
> Saitama Area
> Seibu Railway: 5
> 
> Chiba Area
> Keisei Electric Railway: 5
> Tōyō Rapid Railway: 5
> Kantō Railway: 4


----------



## quashlo

*Men-only cars for Seibu trains?*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/090616/biz0906161137005-n1.htm



> At its 2009 Stockholders’ General Meeting to be held June 24, Seibu Holdings, Inc., the parent company of Seibu Railway, will decide the fate of an unusual proposal by several stockholders to establish men-only cars for the railway. The impetus behind the proposal is to prevent false accusations of groping, marking the third time such a proposal has been submitted. Support for the proposal has apparently broadened as well.
> 
> According to meeting notices sent out by Seibu Holdings, following agenda items on surplus dividends and selection of the company director is one item concerning the “establishment of female-only and / or male-only cars.” The proposal made the agenda by obtaining sponsorship from ten shareholders.
> 
> “While the policies against groping have achieved some success through the establishment of women-only cars, there is yet to be any strategy to deal with false accusations of groping,” claims the proposal. The proposal also aims to incorporate items into the company’s statutes that say, among other things, that establishing men-only cars is a low-expenditure measure.
> 
> The company’s board of directors, however, has expressed opposition to the proposal, citing that “inclusion of individual issues in the company statutes is inappropriate.” Besides the fact that anti-crime measures—such as posters to help improve passenger’s manners—have already had some effect, the board also pointed out that there is little support for such a plan among passengers.
> 
> According to stockholders, however, at the 2008 Stockholders’ General Meeting, 47.5 percent of the written stockholder votes (1,703 people) voted yes on the proposal. In order for the proposal to pass and the statutes to be rewritten, two-thirds of the voting stockholders must say yes. Approximately 32 percent of Seibu Holdings’ shares are owned by American investment fund Cerberus Capital Management and the proposal must first overcome that obstacle in order to pass.


----------



## quashlo

*New trains for Tōkyō Metro Tōzai Line*
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2009/2009-29.html



> As part of rush-hour improvements to the Tōzai Line, Tōkyō Metro (HQ: Taitō Ward, Tōkyō; President: Umezaki Hisashi) will introduce the new 15000 series commuter train, with the first sets entering revenue service in spring 2010.
> 
> All doors on the 15000 series will be wide doors, helping to decrease dwell times at stations and improve operations.
> 
> The body of the trains will be based on the 05 series (13th order) introduced in November 2004 to the Tōzai Line. Similar to the 10000 series trains for the Fukutoshin Line, the design concepts for the new 15000 series will be improved comfort and ease of use, increased recyclability, better fire resistance, increased car body strength, lower costs, and low-maintenance requirements. The trains will make use of the latest technologies and equipment and meet the accessibility needs of all passengers.
> 
> Unique features (compared to the existing 05 series):
> 
> *Operational improvements*
> The width of all doors will be increased 500 mm from existing trains, improving operations during the rush hours by making boarding and alighting smoother and reducing station dwell times.
> 
> *Improved comfort inside the train*
> To improve passenger comfort, air conditioning power will be increased from 48 kW to 58 kW.
> The shape of seats will be reevaluated and ride comfort improved through use of better cushioning.
> 
> *Improved ease of use*
> The trains will be equipped with LCDs providing more detailed information to passengers, including transfer information, station facility information, travel times, etc.
> A portion of the overhead racks and standee straps will be placed lower for passenger convenience.
> The height of the car floor will be decreased, reducing the vertical difference between the train and the platform.
> To support standing passengers and passengers attempting to stand up or sit down, the train will be outfitted with stanchion poles in front of seats.
> The floor area around the doors will feature special coloring to improve visibility.
> Flashing LED lamps will be installed near the doors both inside and outside of the train to alert passengers to the opening or closing of the doors.
> 
> *Reduced environmental impacts*
> Like existing rolling stock, the train will feature an aluminum-alloy body, but with components based on common specifications, increasing recyclability and reusability.
> 
> *Improved fire resistance*
> Fire resistance will be improved, such as by not using materials that will melt at high temperatures and fall.
> 
> *Improved car body strength*
> The body will be a double-skin construction, with improved strength for the four corner columns of the car frame and improved weld placement.
> 
> *Reduced cost and low maintenance*
> Through use of new technologies, the centralization of equipment, and reevaluation of construction methods, the trains will be produced at a reduced cost. Maintenance needs will be reduced through the use of the train information management system and new bolster bogies.
> 
> Production amount:
> Delivery of 130 cars (13 ten-car units) between the end of 2009 to 2011.











_Source: Tōkyō Metro; rail.hobidas.com_









_Source: Tōkyō Metro; rail.hobidas.com_


----------



## quashlo

Part 3 of my Kansai railway photos…

From Yodoyabashi Station, I got on a Midōsuji Line train to get to Namba. I was headed for Kōbe, so I decided to take a quick peek at the new Hanshin Namba Line, which opened March 20 of this year as an extension of the Hanshin Nishi-Ōsaka Line east from Nishi-Kujō Station to Kintetsu Namba Station. Together with the extension, Kintetsu and Hanshin now run through-service, allowing passengers to get from Kōbe (Sannomiya) to Nara (Kintetsu Nara)—a distance of 60 km or so—via one-train. Since both Hanshin and Kintetsu trains now stop at this station, “Kintetsu Namba” was renamed as “Ōsaka Namba.”

This new directional sign for Platform 3 shows stations on the Hanshin Main Line not previously accessible from Kintetsu Namba. Before the Hanshin Namba Line opened, Platform 3 was only for discharging passengers, and Kintetsu trains would switch back west of the station to board passengers at Platform 2. 




The destination sign for Platform 3 shows the next train as a six-car local for Amagasaki. On the opposite side, passengers wait for trains heading east onto the Kintetsu network, and behind them, a Kintetsu Urbanliner special express waits at the platform. Kintetsu is actually the largest private railway in Japan by track length, and its network stretches from Kansai (Ōsaka, Kyōto, and Nara) all the way to Chūbu (Nagoya). Although they're substantially slower, Kintetsu's special express trains on the Ōsaka - Nagoya route compete with the Tōkaidō Shinkansen.




New platform station sign. The direction towards the right is the new Hanshin Namba Line.




A Hanshin 9000 series train arrives at Platform 2, on a rapid express run bound for Kintetsu Nara. All trains coming from the Hanshin end run through-service, but because the Kintetsu end has more trains, only some of the Kintetsu trains run through-service.




The Hanshin Main Line is restricted to six-car (approx. 110 m) trains, so most of the through-services are six cars. During the commute periods, this is increased to 10-car trains, using supplementary 2- and 4- car units which are coupled and decoupled at Amagasaki Station. 




A Kintetsu express discharges its passengers at Platform 3. This train isn’t a through-service, so it needs to switchback to access Platform 2. Since two of the original three storage tracks at the west end were converted for the Hanshin Namba Line, there’s only one storage track at this station now, so Kintetsu trains actually go one station over to Sakuragawa, which was constructed with two new replacement storage tracks.




After boarding a rapid express, I arrive in Sannomiya, the central district of Kōbe. This is inside santica, an underground retail arcade that connects the various stations in the Sannomiya complex.







Sannomiya is Kōbe’s primary station, serving trains operated by JR, Hankyū, Hanshin, the Kōbe Municipal Subway, and Kōbe New Transit (Port Liner). If you consider the Hanshin through-services, trains operated by San’yō Electric Railway and now Kintetsu Corporation also make an appearance at Sannomiya. JR, Hankyū, and Hanshin all compete for traffic between Sannomiya and Umeda / Ōsaka.

Because of historical reasons, central Kōbe has an extremely complex railway system for its size. Originally, both Hankyū and Hanshin had their own Sannomiya terminals (the official Hanshin Main Line terminal is actually one station further at Motomachi), and San’yō had its own terminal about 5 km west at Nishidai Station. The Kōbe Rapid Transit Railway Tōzai Line was opened in 1968 to replace the previous surface tram system and connect the three private railway terminals. As a result, Kōbe Rapid Transit Railway (funded partly by Kōbe City and each of the private operators) actually owns the tracks, but doesn’t have any trains to run. Instead, Hankyū, Hanshin, and San’yō operate the services. Since Hanshin Sannomiya is underground and Hankyū Sannomiya is elevated, there are actually two pairs of tracks between Kōsoku Kōbe Station and Sannomiya, each with different stations. To confuse matters, coming from the San’yō end, some trains stop at Hanshin Sannomiya while some trains stop at Hankyū Sannomiya.

This is Sannomiya Station on the Kōbe Municipal Subway (Seishin – Yamate Line).




My subway train waits at Shin-Kōbe Station before heading back to Seishin Chūō. These retro 1000 series trains were manufactured by Kawasaki Heavy Industries and entered service in 1977.










A few-minutes walk from Shin-Kōbe Station gets me to the ropeway up to Nunobiki Herb Garden. Kōbe is sandwiched by water and mountains, so it has quite a few cable car / funicular / ropeway systems that take passengers up and down the mountains.




After some time up at Nunobiki Herb Garden, I head over to the Port Liner’s Sannomiya Station. The Port Liner is an automated guideway transit (AGT) system that connects Sannomiya, Port Island (home to the International Convention Center and Exhibition Hall, plus various university campuses, businesses, and hotels), and Kōbe Airport. This is Sannomiya Station.







An 8000 series Port Liner train waits at the platform before departing for the airport. As a small-capacity system, the trains are only about 50 m long and consist of six small cars, each with one door per side.	




These units were introduced in 1981 by Kawasaki and have been in service seen the Port Liner first opened. They’re showing their age and are gradually being replaced with new 2000 series units.




The system is driverless, so you get an obstructed view from the front. Another train is arriving at the station to our left.




A short, quiet ride gets us to Kōbe Airport Station.




The faregates are placed slightly apart to accommodate passengers with luggage.




Leaving the airport on one of the 2000 series trains…




After getting back to Sannomiya, I decide on a Hankyū Kōbe Line limited express to get back to Ōsaka. The trip is about 30 km and takes only half an hour. This is upon arrival at Umeda Station Platform 9, for disembarking passengers only. Passengers bound for Kōbe board from the opposite side of the train.




My train, a 7000 series unit built by Alna Manufacturing, which was established and owned by Hankyū. Due to increasing debt, however, Alna dropped out of the railcar market several years ago and Hankyū severed its ties. Nowadays, there is still an Alna Sharyō, but they only manufacture trams.




Walking through the station complex for a bit gets me to JR Ōsaka Station.




I head up to Platforms 1 and 2, for the Ōsaka Loop Line. The service pattern is complex, as several lines operate through-service in the loop, including the following:

Hanwa Line (upper left arm, orange and red): through-service special express and Kishūji Rapid
Yumesaki Line (pink arm at the top of the loop)
Yamatoji Line (bottom left arm in shades of green): Yamatoji Rapid, regional rapid, and Yamatoji Liner sevices
Kansai Airport Line (in light blue): Kansai Airport Rapid
The map is actually turned on its side… The red box at the right, representing Ōsaka Station, is actually at the north end of the loop.




I take a ride for one half of the loop to Tennōji Station. Here, a 201 series train on the Ōsaka Loop Line discharges passengers at Tennōji. These trains first entered service in the early 80s when JR was still a single, government-operated railway. After privatization and disbanding, the units were carried over, but have pretty much disappeared from Tōkyō’s JR network (they were originally used for the Chūō Rapid Line / Chūō-Sōbu Local Line / Ōme Line / Itsukaichi Line and the Keiyō Line / Uchibō Line / Sotobō Line), although a few still remain. They are still very common in JR West’s fleet, however, and run on many of their lines.







The train is headed back to Morinomiya Station, where it will be taken out of service and pulled into Morinomiya Yard.




Tennōji Station is the main southern station on the Ōsaka Loop Line, and is served by JR (Ōsaka Loop Line, Yamatoji Line, Hanwa Line) and the Ōsaka Municipal Subway (Midōsuji Line, Tanimachi Line), and is connected to Ōsaka Abenobashi Station, the terminal for the Kintetsu Minami-Ōsaka Line. There’s also a tram stop for the Hankai Tramway Uemachi Line. This is from the Midōsuji Line platforms, where I board a train back to Namba.




Service on the Midōsuji Line consists of two service patterns: Senri Chūō – Nakamozu (the full length of the line, plus the Kita-Ōsaka Express extension north of Esaka) and Shin-Ōsaka – Tennōji. Here, a train on the short run between Shin-Ōsaka and Tennōji waits at the platform.




After getting off at Namba, I make my way through the maze of corridors to my hotel…




Passing by the Yotsubashi Line’s Namba Station…



To be continued…


----------



## quashlo

Part 4…

I made a quick trip to Shin-Ōsaka Station, which is mostly an intercity hub, serving as Ōsaka’s Shinkansen terminal. However, JR West trains on the Tōkaidō Main Line (Kyōto Line, Kōbe Line, Takarazuka Line) serve this station, and together with the Ōsaka Municipal Subway Midōsuji Line, connect it with the rest of Ōsaka’s rail network. In between Ōsaka, Kyōto, and Kōbe, JR West’s special rapid service (_shin-kaisoku_) is generally faster than private railways. And besides providing urban service within Keihanshin, the _shin-kaisoku_ trains actually run further out as intercity trains as far away as Banshū Akō on the JR San’yō Line (~120 km, 90 min. from Ōsaka) and Tsuruga on the JR Kosei Line and Hokuriku Main Line (~135 km, 120 min. from Ōsaka).

A Midōsuji Line train bound for Nakamozu waits at the platform at Shin-Ōsaka.







Inside a 10 series train.




Headed back to JR Ōsaka Station… Another picture showing the new station building under construction. In addition to the new station, there is a plan to redevelop the Umeda Cargo Terminal and the surrounding Umeda North Yard area just north of the existing Ōsaka Station. The cargo operations would be moved elsewhere, opening up land for office and residential towers. There are also various line extensions on the table for this area, including the proposed extension of the Ōsaka Municipal Subway Yotsubashi Line north from Nishi-Umeda Station to Hankyū’s Jūsō Station; the undergrounding of the Umeda Cargo Line (used by various special express and intercity trains, and possibly the JR Ōsaka Higashi Line after its extension to Shin- Ōsaka); and the Naniwasuji Line proposal connecting Shin-Ōsaka with Kansai International Airport.




I wanted to get shots of Hankyū, so I headed over to Umeda Station. Passengers disembark from a Kyōto Line limited express.







A Kyōto Line local bound for Kita-Senri on the Hankyū Senri Line. The Senri Line is a branch line of the Hankyū Kyōto Line, connecting with the main line at Awaji Station. Some Senri Line trains also run through-service with the Ōsaka Municipal Subway Sakaisuji Line at Tenjimbashisuji Rokuchōme.




A 3300 series Kyōto Line semi-express enters the station as workers do some checks on the tracks. The 3300 series units first entered service in 1967.










My real goal was to check out the action at Jūsō Station, which is famous as the junction point where Hankyū’s three main lines meet. Crossing the Yodo River, there are three rail bridges for Hankyū, plus another four-lane road bridge with a pedestrian deck, and a special communications bridge for NTT Docomo.




After arrival at Jūsō. My Kyōto Line limited express is ready to depart, on its way to Kawaramachi.




Kyōto Line tracks just north of the station.




A Kōbe Line local arrives, on its way to Umeda Station.




Since the rapid trains depart at Umeda at the same time, they also arrive at Jūsō Station at the same time. As the junction point in the Hankyū network, the station sees a lot of transferring traffic, and all trains stop.
At left: Kyōto Line limited express for Kawaramachi
At middle: Takarazuka Line express for Takarazuka
At right: Kōbe Line limited express for Shin-Kaichi







Takarazuka Line platforms (left is for Takarazuka, right is for Umeda). Takarazuka is famous as the home of the Takarazuka Revue, an all-female theatrical group that specializes in musicals. The group was actually founded in 1913 by the then-president of Hankyū Electric Railway, Kobayashi Ichizō. The group is still part of Hankyū, and its actresses are officially employees of the railway.




Kōbe Line tracks (left) and Takarazuka Line tracks (right).




Looking south. You can see the tracks rise in order to cross the Yodo River. Unfortunately, the track configuration here and at Umeda is such that it’s difficult to run a practical through-service train between any of the lines, which would eliminate the need to transfer and increase Hankyū’s competitiveness against JR.




Kōbe Line limited express for Umeda.







Kyōto Line semi-express for Kawaramachi.







Kōbe Line platforms.




Kyōto Line trains meet.







Takarazuka Line local for Umeda.





East-west pedestrian-only connection underneath the tracks.




One last shot of Jūsō, and it’s back to Umeda.



To be continued…


----------



## Songoten2554

great pictures oh and the spot that you say about the three bridges of railways and such is impressive, wow japan is full of wonders huh.

but wow i am impressed by the bridge wow alot of railways for three bridges, a roadway bridge, a cable bridge and a pedestren bridge all in one crossing wow.


----------



## Mr.Underground

Guys, I repeat in this thread a question for you.

Winning the olympic bid for 2016 edition, which would be the projects (about metros and metro extensions=) linked to this winner.

Si whixh would be the development and the main projects in case of a winner of Tokyo next 2nd october?

Hoping in Tokyo, best bid in my opinion.


----------



## quashlo

Mr.Underground said:


> Winning the olympic bid for 2016 edition, which would be the projects (about metros and metro extensions=) linked to this winner.


I'm not very familiar with the bid, but at one time or another, I believe they were considering the following rail improvements:

Extending the Yurikamome from Toyosu to Kachidoki
Building a short branch off the Tōkyō Metro Yūrakuchō Line to better serve the events
Constructing an entirely new subway line: Takenotsuka (Tōbu Isesaki Line) — Ōji — Ikebukuro — Yotsuya — Tōkyō — Harumi + Olympic facilities — Haneda Airport
However, I believe they've pretty much abandoned these ideas and are looking at low-cost, environmentally-friendly solutions such as BRT or shuttles instead. It makes sense, as frankly, there is decent rail service in the area already. If you look at the map of the venues, virtually everything is planned to be within a five- to ten-minute walk from a train station. I could see the Yurikamome extension though, as I think it's already being considered outside of an Olympic bid context and could easily be put to use after the events are over.


----------



## quashlo

*Toyama Light Rail to be double-tracked in three years*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/toyama/news/20090623-OYT8T00058.htm



> On June 22, Toyama City announced that the proposed double-tracking of portions of the Toyama Light Rail line, which has up until now been a pending question, could be completed within three years “if land purchases proceed smoothly.” With the double-tracking, the roundtrip travel time between Okuda Chūgakkō-mae and Toyama-eki Kita Stations would be reduced from the current 10 minutes to 8 minutes, relieving crowding during the rush hours.
> 
> At the City Council’s regular session, city representatives responded to a question from Councilmember Taniguchi Toshikazu (LDP).
> 
> According to the city, the section to be double-tracked would run between the existing Okuda Chūgakkō-mae Station to a new station planned at the east foot of the Hattabashi Bridge across the Itachi River, a distance of approximately 250 meters.
> 
> The double-tracking project has fallen behind the 2009 completion date in the original proposal, but the city says it has purchased the necessary land from 28 of 32 landowners. The land acquisition process is currently 90 percent complete, based on budget.
> 
> The Toyama Light Rail line is single-track, but key stops are designed to allow trains to pass each other. Currently, the section between Okuda Chūgakkō-mae and Toyama-eki Kita takes five minutes one-way, meaning headways are limited to ten minutes, even during the morning rush hour.
> 
> By double-tracking this section, the line can recover from delays in the event that automobiles enter the track section during congestion. According to the city’s streetcar promotion office, “Double-tracking will stabilize our operations and reduce crowding inside the trains.”











_Source: Wikipedia_








[/url]
_Source: Wikipedia_









_Source: Wikipedia_

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfAv51yjji8&fmt=18 _Source: *Hakuto0505* on YouTube_
Various shots of the Toyama Light Rail line. The line was previously operated by JR West until February 2006, after which it was transferred to a third-sector company and converted to light rail.


----------



## quashlo

*Through-service returns to Hankai Tramway after 36 years*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/trend/090622/trd0906222222011-n1.htm



> On June 22, Hankai Tramway, which operates trams connecting southern Ōsaka City and Sakai City, announced it will revive through-service between Tennōji Eki-mae (Abeno Ward, Ōsaka City) and Hamadera Eki-mae (Nishi Ward, Sakai City) Stations after 36 years.
> 
> Service currently runs between Ebisuchō (Naniwa Ward, Ōsaka City) and Hamadera Eki-mae, but taking a cue from the redevelopment of Tennōji, the company will switch the service to start at Tennōji Eki-mae, hoping to boost ridership.
> 
> According to Hankai Tramway, current tram services out of Tennōji Eki-mae are bound for either Sumiyoshi Kōen (Sumiyoshi Ward, Ōsaka City) or Abikomichi (Sumiyoshi Ward, Ōsaka City). To reach Hamadera Eki-mae, passengers must transfer at Abikomichi to trams that depart from Ebisuchō.
> 
> The line between Ebisuchō and Hamadera Eki-mae is the company’s bread-and-butter, and in 1975, the line recorded approximately 130,000 passengers a day—20,000 more than the passengers on the line out of Tennōji Eki-mae. But as a result of declining population along the line, ridership dropped to a mere 8,000 a day in 2005, approximately 6,000 less than the Tennōji Eki-mae line.
> 
> With a switch in ridership along the network and the redevelopment of Tennōji, ridership on the Tennōji Eki-mae line is expected to see ridership gains, leading the company to prioritize service between Tennōji Eki-mae and Hamadera Eki-mae. Except during morning and evening rush hour, trams on the Ebisuchō end will only shuttle back and forth between Abikomichi.
> 
> “In the past, you couldn’t get on unless you pushed your way in. We’re counting on Tennōji Eki-mae, where the tallest skyscrapers in Japan will be built,” says the company.











_Source: Wikipedia_









_Source: Wikipedia_









_Source: Wikipedia_

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVCs6bc6hSY&fmt=18 _Source: *seigen120kaihin* on YouTube_
Some clips of Hankai trams.


----------



## quashlo

*For new trains, trip from factory to carbarn is long*
http://mytown.asahi.com/saitama/news.php?k_id=11000380906200001



> In the past, there was a comedian who asked how subway trains found their way into the subway. We’ll answer that question today…
> 
> As we speak, the 209 series trains on the Keihin-Tōhoku Line are being replaced with wider E233 series trains. Most of these new units are built at JR East’s own Niitsu Car Factory in Niigata City.
> 
> But after the trains are finished at the factory, they can’t simply travel wherever they want. They receive additional modifications at the car yard and only become “Keihin-Tōhoku Line trains” after passing all the tests. As a result, the trains are hauled by locomotive from Niitsu Station, making their way to the car yard in Saitama City via a route along the JR Shin’etsu Line, Jōetsu Line, and Takasaki Line.
> 
> But E233 series trains are also made by other car manufacturers outside of Niigata. Trains built at Kawasaki Heavy Industries’ Hyōgo Factory (Hyōgo Ward, Kōbe), for example, are transported from the JR San’yō Line’s Hyōgo Station via the Tōkaidō Line and Musashino Line. In these cases, the train is hauled by a JR Freight locomotive and is transported as “cargo.”
> 
> And what about trains in Saitama Prefecture?
> 
> For Seibu Railway, new trains are hauled to Shin-Akitsu Station on the Musashino Line by JR Freight locomotives, who then hand the baton over to Seibu Railway locomotives. From Shin-Akitsu, there is a service track that connects up with the Seibu network.
> 
> Many of Seibu’s most recent new trains were manufactured at Tōkyū Car Company’s Yokohama Factory (Kanazawa Ward, Yokohama), and are transported from Zushi Station on the JR Yokosuka Line. Between the factory and Zushi, there is a special service track just for transporting new cars, but most of it is shared with the Keikyū Zushi Line between Kanazawa Hakkei and Jinmuji. Since Keikyū tracks and the service track are different gauges, the track is an unusual dual-gauge, using three rails.
> 
> For Tōbu Railway, new trains are hauled by JR Freight to Kumagaya Cargo Terminal Station on the Takasaki Line. From there, Tōbu’s locomotives transport the train via a cargo-only track on the Chichibu Railway, arriving at either Hanyū or Yorii Stations. From there, the trains finally make it onto Tōbu tracks. However, since Tōbu doesn’t own any locomotives, some of the older passenger trains are used to haul the new train to the carbarn.
> 
> Many of Tōbu’s new trains are manufactured at Hitachi’s Kasado Factory (Kudamatsu City, Yamaguchi Prefecture). The trains are transported from Kudamatsu Station on the JR San’yō Line to Kumagaya Cargo Terminal Station, a journey that takes a full two days (34 hours).


----------



## quashlo

*Aichi Loop Line continues ridership gains*
http://mytown.asahi.com/aichi/news.php?k_id=24000000906230002



> The third-sector Aichi Loop Line Railway (President: Kanda Masaaki, Governor of Aichi Prefecture), a 45.3-km railway connecting Okazaki City and Kasugai City, announced on June 22 that ridership for 2008 was 14.06 million, an increase of 11 percent over the previous year. Outside of 2005, when the line served as the primary means of transport to the Aichi World Expo, last year’s numbers are the highest in the line’s history. The gains are likely a result of the double-tracking of the section of the line near Toyota Motor Corporation Headquarters, which increased capacity. However, the worldwide economic slump is beginning to take its toll and ridership growth has slowed down since last autumn.
> 
> In March 2007, the Aichi Loop Line Railway (Aikan) completed double-tracking of the 3.6-km section of the line between Shin-Toyota Station and Mikawa Toyota Station (nearby Toyota Headquarters). During the morning rush hours, the railway began operating shuttle trains on the double-tracked section, doubling the number of trains. As a result, average daily station entries and exits at Shin-Toyota Station increased by 18.2 percent over 2007, while Mikawa Toyota Station increased by as much as 24.7 percent.
> 
> At the request of Aikan, Toyota discontinued its free employee shuttle bus between the headquarters and Meitetsu Toyota-shi Station, which is adjacent to Shin-Toyota Station. Aikan says passengers from the free shuttle have been shifting to the rail line.
> 
> Ridership growth began to slow down starting last autumn, however, when Toyota’s operations began to take a turn for the worse. In November 2008, ridership growth had dropped to single digits (8.3 percent over November 2007), reaching as low as 4.9 percent in March of this year. Aikan expects that ridership will be largely even with the previous year, even after the start of the new fiscal year.
> 
> “Business negotiations have decreased due to the recession, and as a result people are traveling less. We plan on holding off on major improvements to our facilities and staying steady with our operations until the economy recovers,” says Transport Department Head Katō Yukio.
> 
> Aikan ridership has been increasing since 2000, when it was 7.51 million, reaching a record 19.67 million during 2005, which featured the Aichi World Expo. While ridership in 2006 dropped back to 11.67 million, ridership in 2007 posted a 9 percent increase, to 12.71 million. Aikan says the ridership growth is due to strengthened environmental awareness efforts by local jurisdictions and efforts by companies to encourage employees to use trains.
> 
> Aikan’s 2008 performance results will be released at the investors meeting on June 25.











_Source: Wikipedia_
Aichi Loop Line, showing connecting railway lines in the Nagoya area.


----------



## quashlo

*Top two most crowded lines in Japan*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0708/TKY200907080204.html



> The second worst private railway line in Japan, the Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line, will receive the ultimate in overcrowding countermeasures when it become quadruple-tracked on a portion of its route starting July 11. On the other hand, the number one worst private railway line, the Tōkyō Metro Tōzai Line, will attempt to ease passenger loads by introducing new rolling stock and optimizing train schedules. Just how will these two “unshakeable” train lines change?
> 
> According to the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT), average maximum passenger loads in 2007 were 199 percent of capacity for the Tōzai Line (between Kiba and Monzen-Nakachō) and 198 percent of capacity for the Den’en Toshi Line (between Ikejiri Ōhashi and Shibuya). For the five years leading up to 2007, average maximum passenger loads on both lines were in the 190 to 200 percent range, cementing the Tōzai Line and Den’en Toshi Line as the worst and second worst private railway lines for overcrowding.
> 
> On July 11, a 2-km aboveground section of the Den’en Toshi Line between Mizonokuchi and Futako Tamagawa will be quadruple-tracked, and the Ōimachi Line (Ōimachi – Futako Tamagawa) will be extended to Mizonokuchi. For passengers coming from Kanagawa Prefecture bound for central Tōkyō, it will now become easier to get to Shinagawa via the Ōimachi Line express, and Tōkyū hopes that passengers that head for Shibuya via the Den’en Toshi Line will shift.
> 
> It has been 16 years in the making. “This is our last major capacity improvement for the line. Hopefully, this should bring the passenger loads down to below 190 percent,” says the project manager for Tōkyū.
> 
> In February 2005, Tōkyū introduced six-door cars on some trains on the line, with no seats during the rush hour. This reduced dwell times at Shibuya Station by three seconds. In April 2007, Tōkyū downgraded inbound expresses arriving at Shibuya during the weekday rush hour to semi-expresses, which make all stops between Futako Tamagawa and Shibuya. Travel times on that section increased by two minutes, but Tōkyū succeeded in equalizing passenger loads between trains.
> 
> On the other hand, there’s the Tōzai Line. In March 2010, Tōkyō Metro will introduce new rolling stock with doors 50 centimeters wider than current trains. At a width of 180 centimeters, the new doors are expected to reduce dwell times at stations by three to four seconds.
> 
> And in March of this year, all trains during the morning rush hour now stop at all stations from Urayasu to central Tōkyō. In the past, rapid trains would skip the three stations after Urayasu, but ridership has jumped at Kasai and Minami-Sunamachi as a result of development. As a result, passengers would congregate on the local trains, contributing to delays on the line.
> 
> And yet the most crowded portions of both the Den’en Toshi Line and Tōzai Line are still the underground sections beneath central Tōkyō. Because widening tunnels and extending platforms would take an inordinate amount of time and money, both Tōkyū and Tōkyō Metro say that increasing frequencies or train lengths is virtually impossible.
> 
> Both JR East—which has lines with more severe crowding than either the Den’en Toshi Line or the Tōzai Line—and Odakyū Electric Railway, the third most crowded private railway, are also currently extending, quadruple-tracking, and undergrounding lines, with completion dates for 2013.
> 
> For JR, once the Utsunomiya Line, Takasaki Line, and Jōban Line are extended from their current terminus at Ueno Station to Tōkyō Station as part of the Tōhoku Through Line (3.8 km), it’s expected that passenger loads on the parallel Yamanote Line and Keihin-Tōhoku Line will drop by over 20 percent. After completion of Odakyū’s quadruple-tracking project (11.1 km), loading will decrease from the current 192 percent to the 160 to 170 percent range.
> 
> *Railway passenger loading:* A calculation of an average passenger load for all trains in an hour, based on faregate passenger flows. A load of 150 percent of capacity is equivalent to being able to comfortably read a newspaper on the train, while a load of 200 percent is equivalent to being under body pressure from the passengers around you, but still being able to read a magazine with difficulty.


----------



## quashlo

*Grade-crossing victim calls for more thorough investigation*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/affairs/disaster/090709/dst0907091246005-n1.htm



> On July 9, Kayama Keiko (54yo), who lost her mother (75yo at the time) in a 2005 incident at an at-grade crossing at Takenotsuka Station (Tōkyō Prefecture) on the Tōbu Isesaki Line, gave a speech at the Safety Engineering Symposium in Tōkyō concerning efforts to prevent railway-related accidents. She urged appropriate agencies and railway operators to investigate all incidents and demanded development of countermeasures against further cases.
> 
> In response to the July 8th indictment of JR West president Yamazaki Masao for corporate manslaughter in the JR Fukuchiyama Line derailing incident in Amagasaki City, Kayama said, “I hope this brings to light the problems in JR West’s corporate structure.”
> 
> Kayama, who is aiming for the complete elimination of incidents involving grade crossings, has visited the scene of several past incidents, including a 2006 incident on the JR San’yō Line in Higashi-Hiroshima City in Hiroshima Prefecture and three incidents where three victims were injured at grade crossings in Nagano Prefecture by JR East’s Super Azusa limited express trains. At each of the locations, schools or homes were located nearby.


----------



## quashlo

*Odakyū introduces PASMO park-and-ride*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/kanto/tokyo/090710/tky0907101435000-n1.htm



> On July 10, Odakyū Electric Railway (HQ: Shinjuku Ward, Tōkyō) teamed up with Park24 (HQ: Chiyoda Ward), operator of Times paid parking facilities, to inaugurate a new park-and-ride service that allows parkers to use PASMO cards to pay for parking.
> 
> The service is available at facilities near Mukōgaoka Yūen, Higashi-Rinkan, and Odakyū Nagayama Stations. Passengers can touch the same PASMO card used when exiting the train station on the parking facility card reader and receive a ¥300 discount on parking. The service is aimed at encouraging the use of trains together with cars, easing congestion and counteracting the environmental impacts of car use. Odakyū Electric Railway says it plans on expanding the service in the future.


----------



## quashlo

*New faregates and exit debut at Shinjuku Gyoen-mae*
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2009/2009-33.html



> Tōkyō Metro (HQ: Taitō Ward, Tōkyō; President: Umezaki Hisashi) has been renovating Shinjuku Gyoen-mae Station on the Marunouchi Line, and this coming July 11, 2009 will open the new faregates and station exit.
> 
> The renovation of the Marunouchi Line’s Shinjuku Gyoen-mae Station incorporates a design intended to make it easier for passengers to identify the station, which is the closest station to Shinjuku Gyoen, an “oasis in the center of the city.” Based on the theme of a “pleasant, active, and intimate station,” exits, platforms, and restrooms at the station were renovated and a new set of faregates and station exit with an elevator to street level were constructed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New exit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rendering of renovated platforms


----------



## quashlo

*Renovated Suzumenomiya Station to open in 2011*　
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/kanto/tochigi/090710/tcg0907100310002-n1.htm



> On July 9, JR East announced that it will start construction July 13 on an elevated concourse level connecting the two platforms at Suzumenomiya Station on the Utsunomiya Line. The project also involves creation of an east-west public passageway, with the new station structure set to open to the public in spring 2011. Construction will be fully complete by summer 2011.
> 
> According to JR East’s Ōmiya Branch Office, the new station building will be a steel-frame three-story structure, with a gross floor space of approximately 1,670 square meters. The third floor will contain the public passageway. The passageway, approximately 100 meters in length, will run below the Tōhoku Shinkansen elevated structure on the east side of the station and connect with a transportation plaza being constructed by Utsunomiya City on the east side of the Shinkansen tracks.
> 
> The current station only has one exit on the west side, and Utsunomiya City requested the new passage to improve access for passengers on the east side of the tracks, who until now have been cut off. In mid-October, a temporary station building will be constructed and the existing building demolished. The east-west passageway and new station building will then be constructed.
> 
> On July 13, officials will gather at the West Exit and hold a groundbreaking ceremony.











_Source: Wikipedia_
Suzumenomiya is a small station in Utsunomiya City, served by JR Utsunomiya Line (Tōhoku Main Line) and Shōnan-Shinjuku Line trains.


----------



## quashlo

*Nishitetsu Group launches EcoRide campaign*
http://www.nishitetsu.co.jp/release/2009/09_050.pdf
http://www.tetsudo.com/news/386/バス＆鉄道でエコキャンペーン　nimoca/



> Nishitetsu Group has launched a “Bus and Rail “EcoRide” Campaign that allows passengers to receive bonus points for transferring between trains and buses using nimoca IC cards. The bonus points are awarded for travel on weekends and holidays between July 4 and August 30, as well as August 13 and 14.
> 
> Buses and trains are able to carry many passengers at once and compared to private automobiles, result in fewer carbon dioxide emissions. This campaign is aimed at encouraging use of environmentally-friendly public transportation (buses and trains).
> 
> On selected days within the campaign period, Nishitetsu will award passengers bonus “EcoRide” points (in addition to regular travel points) when they use nimoca to transfer between Nishitetsu buses and trains within 90 minutes. For each transfer on the selected days from bus to train or from train to bus, passengers will be awarded 20 nimoca points.





> nimoca allows passengers to earn points based on how frequent they use the cards for buses, trains, and shopping and how much money they use. One point is equivalent to ¥1.


----------



## quashlo

*Shibuya East Exit redevelopment breaks ground*
*Practical use of trackside properties*
http://www.business-i.jp/news/ind-page/news/200907090006a.nwc



> On July 8, Tōkyū Corporation broke ground on a large redevelopment project at the East Exit of Tōkyō’s Shibuya Station. The project site is on the former location of the Tōkyū Bunka Kaikan and several adjacent parcels. The total cost of the project is approximately ¥100 billion, with the 34-story tower housing offices and a theatre scheduled to open in spring 2012.
> 
> The project is being undertaken by the Shibuya New Cultural District Project Promotion Committee, in which Tōkyū Corporation plays the central role.
> 
> The former Tōkyū Bunka Kaikan was a mixed-use cultural facility which included a planetarium and four movie theaters. According to the plan, the new project would inherit the “DNA” of the old Bunka Kaikan, housing a 2,000-seat theatre venue primarily for musicals and establishing an academy to cultivate a creative and talented pool of people. In addition to this strong cultural and arts aspect, Tōkyū Executive Director Nomoto Hirofumi says, “I wouldn’t be surprised if the project also lured tenants in the research and development industry.” The bottom floors of the tower would house the Tōkyū Department Store.
> 
> Shibuya Station is one of Japan’s premier terminals, serviced by eight different rail lines. However, the area surrounding the station is a hodgepodge of buildings large and small, giving an impression of chaos.
> 
> As a result, it was declared as an Urban Redevelopment Emergency Improvement Area in 2005, and will undergo several changes including renovation of the station plaza and relocation of the Tōkyō Metro Ginza Line’s Shibuya Station.
> 
> Tōkyū’s redevelopment project will start ahead of the other projects, and Executive Director Nomoto hopes it will further expand Tōkyū’s potential.
> 
> =============================
> 
> *Putting trackside assets to practical use*
> 
> It’s been 50 years since Gotō Keita, the de facto founder of the Tōkyū Group, passed away. Gotō’s biggest legacy was the creation of a railway empire criss-crossing the southwest corner of Greater Tōkyō and the creation of an upscale residential area known as the Tōkyū Tama Garden City. But the old business model of developing large parcels of land and selling homes one-by-one is now outmoded. It’s mostly a result of a dwindling number of parcels large enough to be appropriate for development and the end to the era of ever-increasing land values.
> 
> As a result, Tōkyū is revolutionizing its business model. As part of this change, it has been focusing on reuse of trackside property in its mid-term three-year plan from 2008. Analyst Hitotsuyanagi Hajime from the Daiwa Institute of Research’s Corporate Research Department says, “Revitalization of terminal stations plays an important role in increasing the value of the line and its surrounding areas.” As a result, redevelopment is progressing at main terminals such as Futako Tamagawa and Tama Plaza, in addition to this project at Shibuya. At the same time, Tōkyū is strengthening its rental property business as a means of maintaining a stable cash flow. This series of strategic moves should contribute substantially to the company’s earnings starting in 2011.
> 
> Tōkyū estimates that ridership will continue to grow along its network until 2035, but as residents begin to age and the next generation takes over, the company won’t necessarily be able to maintain the brand image of its neighborhoods. As a result, it’s extremely likely that Tōkyū will continue looking to invest elsewhere as a means of increasing added value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 34-story tower











_Source: Wikipedia_
View of Tama Plaza Station under renovation / construction (May 30, 2009).


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō: Part 3*

At Musashi Kosugi Station, we transfer to Tōkyū.
This is Tōkyū Musashi Kosugi.



I board a Tōyoko Line train and get off at Motomachi – Chūkagai on the Yokohama Rapid Railway Minato Mirai Line. The Minato Mirai Line was completed in 2004 and was built partially to spur redevelopment of the Minato Mirai 21  area in Yokohama. Yokohama Rapid Railway (officially Yokohama Minatomirai Railway) is partially owned by Tōkyū Corporation, and all Tōyoko Line trains run through-service with the Minato Mirai Line, and the two operate as one line, with integrated service patterns (express, local, etc.).

Here, a Yokohama Rapid Railway Y500 series waits at the platform before departing on an express run to Shibuya back in central Tōkyō. These units are pretty much identical to the Tōkyū 5000 series, with a few minor modifications.



On the opposite side (Platform 2), a local for Shibuya waits until departure. This is a Tōkyū 5050 series, which is an adaptation of the Den’en Toshi Line’s 5000 series for use on the Tōyoko Line. The major difference is train length, as the Den’en Toshi Line is all ten-car trains, while the Tōyoko Line is all eight-car trains.





Motomachi – Chūkagai Station is the closest station for Yokohama’s Chinatown. On certain days, special services will run from Urawa Misono on the Saitama Rapid Railway, Kita-Senju on the Tōkyō Metro Hibiya Line, and Takashimadaira on the Toei Subway Mita Line through to the Minato Mirai Line, bringing tourists and visitors to some of Yokohama’s more famous landmarks and destinations.



Following the trend among newer urban lines being constructed, a high level of attention was placed on quality station design. The line is a mere 4.1 km and completely underground, with six stations at Yokohama (shared with the Tōyoko Line), Shin-Takashima, Minato Mirai, Bashamichi, Nihon-Ōdori, and Motomachi – Chūkagai. The total project cost was approximately ¥300 billion, but ridership has been steadily growing and reached 161,000 passengers a day for 2008.



A map located in the station. The right half is a simplified line map showing major destinations. Although the line is short, it needed to cross underwater at several locations, as well as below existing rail lines and freeways, which contributed to the high cost of the line. The left half of the display is a diagrammatical rail map for Yokohama and southwestern Tōkyō. There are proposals to extend the Minato Mirai Line past Motomachi – Chūkagai to Negishi Station on the JR Negishi Line, and / or extend the recently-opened Yokohama Municipal Subway Green Line south from Nakayama in a loop to connect with the Minato Mirai Line.



These black-and-white photos imprinted on the wall celebrate the history of Yokohama as a major port town and a point of contact with the outside world.



I decided to head back to Yokohama. This is the interior of a Tōkyū 9000 series train. The first of these units debuted on the Tōyoko Line in 1986.



The right ad announces the first set of schedule changes June 6 related to the Ōimachi Line extension. Another set of changes will take place July 11 when service begins on the extension.



The overhead shelves for holding luggage or other personal belongings are a mesh-style, but newer trains have been moving towards pipe-style supports. Some newer stock, such as Tōkyō Metro 10000 series for the Fukutoshin Line and Yūrakuchō Line, use glass instead of metal materials. The curtains on the windows are common on Japanese trains.




Priority seating area. One side of the area has box seats. There is a door on only one side of the gangway, to cut down on costs.





We arrive at Yokohama Station.



As part of the opening of the Minato Mirai Line, the original Tōyoko Line Yokohama Station, as well as the section between Yokohama and Sakuragichō, were decommissioned and replaced by new underground facilities. The new station is located five floors underground.



Passengers exiting the faregates.



Walking through the concourse. Yokohama is a massive station serving nine to ten major lines and is the city’s central station. Besides being a major JR hub served by the Tōkaidō Line, Yokosuka Line, Shōnan-Shinjuku Line, Keihin-Tōhoku Line, Negishi Line, and Yokohama Line, the station is also served by the Tōyoko Line / Minato Mirai Line, the Keikyū Main Line, the Sagami Railway (Sōtetsu) Main Line, and the Yokohama Municipal Subway Blue Line.

JR competes with Tōkyū for Shibuya-bound passengers. A trip on the Tōyoko Line between Yokohama and Shibuya takes 25 minutes on a special express and costs only ¥260, and service is frequent. A trip on the Shōnan-Shinjuku Line is more expensive (¥380) and service is less frequent, but JR can be more convenient if you are going to other places on the Yamanote Line loop, such as Shinjuku or Ikebukuro. However, once through-service starts between the Tōyoko Line and the Fukutoshin Line, the dynamics may change yet again, as the Fukutoshin Line stops at both Shinjuku and Ikebukuro.



To the right in the background is the Central South Exit for JR Yokohama Station. 







We’ve now entered the Sōtetsu area of the station. Sōtetsu serves Yokohama and western Kanagawa Prefecture with two lines (the Main Line and the Izumino Line, which is a branch of the Main Line), and is somewhat insulated from the rest of the rail network in the Tōkyō area. However, it has its own expansion plans to run through-service with JR and Tōkyū, providing direct access to central Tōkyō.

Here, an express bound for Ebina waits at Platform 2. This 8000 series train manufactured by Hitachi entered service in 1990. On Platform 1, a 7000 series train on a local run for Shōnandai on the Sōtetsu Izumino Line boards passengers.





Arrival at the terminal Ebina, 25 km and 30 minutes later. There are approximately 120,000 daily entries and exits at Ebina Station for Sōtetsu alone, and due to large crowds during the rush hours, the single island platform at the station was recently widened by four meters. In this picture, you can see the location of the old platform edge, as well as the new roof and column supports for the platform extension.



Odakyū station building for the Odawara Line, with bus plaza and taxi zone below. A pedestrian deck connects the Odakyū and Sōtetsu stations, which are adjacent to each other. JR Ebina Station, for the Sagami Line linking Chigasaki in southwest Kanagawa Prefecture with Hashimoto in the north, is about 100 meters to the north via the pedestrian deck. The Sagami Line station is very small in scale and not used much, but Odakyū Ebina Station sees 135,000 daily entries and exits.



Time to head back to Shinjuku. At about 80 km, the Odawara Line is one of the longer private railway lines in the Tōkyō area. I catch this local to Sagami Ōno, where I transfer to an express to get me to Shinjuku. The 40 km trip takes about an hour and costs ¥480. This eight-car second-generation Odakyū 3000 series train was manufactured in 2005 by Kawasaki Heavy Industries, but lacks the emergency exit door typically seen on the ends of Japanese subway trains, as it does not run through-service with the Tōkyō Metro Chiyoda Line.



The next day…
In the fray at the South Entrance of JR Shinjuku Station during the morning rush hour. Nine major lines across five operators serve the station, with an additional two lines and another operator if you include nearby stations that are connected to the main complex by underground passages. JR has four major lines (Yamanote Line, Saikyō Line / Shōnan-Shinjuku Line, Chūō Rapid Line, Chūō-Sōbu Local Line) and 8 island platforms (16 platforms total) at the station. While Shinjuku is largely a local and regional train station, JR also runs hourly _Azusa_ and _Kaiji_ limited expresses to Matsumoto (Nagano Prefecture) and Kōfu (Yamanashi Prefecture). The LED departure boards are common at most major stations.









We head over to the Keiō Line’s Shinjuku Station. Because of through-servicing, there are actually two different Keiō lines serving the station. The Keiō Line is older and carries trains bound for the Keiō terminal at Shinjuku Station, while the underground Keiō New Line opened in 1978 and carries through-service trains bound for the Toei Subway Shinjuku Line. As a result, there are two different Keiō Shinjuku Stations: Keiō Line Shinjuku and New Line Shinjuku.







A Keiō 8000 series train enters the station, as passengers line up to board. It’s signed as a semi-special express for Keiō Hachiōji.







Passengers disembark on the opposite platform.



To be continued…


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

What do you guys think of this person's story?


----------



## quashlo

Of course, I don't wish what he went through on anyone, and it's difficult to make judgments with limited information, but why was he "throwing up on the rails"?

Sounds to me like he was intoxicated and his judgment was impaired... He didn't realize he was in the right-of-way and he got hit. It sounds like everything was of his own doing, although it seems he doesn't want to admit it... Hardly a tragedy, considering the other types of incidents, like people accidentally (in some cases, intentionally) pushing other passengers off the platform onto the tracks and into the way of an oncoming train. Those are tragedies.

It's true that these at-grade crossings aren't the safest, but the same thing could be said of any crossing, such as a crosswalk at an intersection. You are expected to obey the signals and crossing arms, and if you choose not to heed them--or willfully impair your judgment to the point that you do not notice them--you put your own life at risk.


----------



## Ekowc

Thanks quashlo and keep up good work!

Keikyu 110th anniversary train? arriving at Shinagawa.









Ticket to Ltd. Exp. Metro Hakone, (Kita-Senju - ) Ootemachi - Machida ( - Odawara - Hakone-Yumoto).
Awesome train but slow.


----------



## quashlo

*Visually-impaired urge for platform doors*
www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/kanagawa/news/20090712-OYT8T00140.html



> After an incident resulting in the death of two men at JR Ōfuna Station in Kamakura, the visually-impaired in Kanagawa Prefecture have restarted efforts to have platform doors and gates installed at stations to prevent passengers from falling onto the tracks or coming into contact with trains. Among the approximately 380 stations within Kanagawa, currently only 16 percent (approximately 60 stations) have received such installations. “Station platforms are like bridges without guardrails… We need a safety strategy, even for the sake of perfectly healthy people,” say various advocacy groups for the visually-impaired.
> 
> *Two fatalities at Ōfuna Station*
> The incident at Ōfuna Station resulting in two fatalities occurred the night of July 2. The victims were a 42yo office worker and 54yo temp worker who had just alighted an outbound Tōkaidō Line local train (15 cars) that arrived at the station at 10:26 pm. According to the top brass at Ōfuna Precinct, the two entered into an argument after bumping shoulders. The argument continued until two minutes later, when the two fell onto an outbound rapid train (15 cars) that had just departed from the opposite platform. The two were struck by Car No. 12 and Car No. 14 in succession and died immediately of cerebral contusion. There are no doors or gates on the platforms, and the accelerating train was traveling at approximately 60 kph.
> 
> One week later on July 9 at approximately 10:05 pm, an intoxicated man (77yo) was walking along the platform and fell onto the tracks and died after being struck by an outbound local train.
> 
> *One after another in Kanagawa*
> According to the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT), among all railway incidents in Japan in 2007 (excluding incidents at grade crossings), approximately 424 cases involved people with physical disabilities. Approximately 46 percent (146 cases) were a result of falling into the trackway or coming into contact with trains at platforms.
> 
> In Kanagawa, a male temp worker (31yo) using his mobile phone fell from the platforms at JR Tsurumi Station and was killed after being struck by a Keihin-Tōhoku Line train. Last September, another incident involved a man (43yo) at Keikyū Horinouchi Station who stuck his head out from the platform to look for the train. His head came into contact with the train and he died.
> 
> *Everyone’s experienced falling before*
> These types of incidents are a frequent occurrence at stations without platform doors or gates, and the group most vulnerable to the problem are the visually-impaired. “There are detection tiles for the blind on the platform… But I’m always afraid of falling off,” says telephone operator Koizumi Akemi (45yo) from Kōnan Ward, who is completely blind.
> 
> Suzuki Takayuki (52yo), director of the Kanagawa Prefecture Welfare Association for the Visually-Impaired, the largest such advocacy group in Kanagawa, says, “All visually-impaired passengers have fallen at least once.” Director Suzuki Kazuko of the Kanagawa Society for the Livelihood and Rights of the Visually-Impaired says she’s fallen twice. “If we had platform gates, the number of incidents would drop. One by one, it’s slowly becoming safer, but there’s still not enough being done.”
> 
> *JR: “Currently difficult”*
> The Transport Accessibility Law enacted in 2000 and the 2006 amendments (the New Accessibility Law) require railway operators to make good faith efforts to install equipment to prevent passengers from falling onto the tracks, including platform doors and gates and tactile detection systems.
> 
> But while the tactile detection installations are virtually universal at all stations in Kanagawa, platforms doors or gates are currently only installed in 40 stations on the Yokohama Municipal Subway, 14 stations on the Seaside Line, a handful of stations on the Tōkyū Meguro Line, and on stations along JR’s Tōkaidō Shinkansen.
> 
> After installation of platform doors, the doors on every train must open and close at the exact same location. For JR, which has cars with everything from two to six doors on a side, installation would require construction on platforms and uniformity in rolling stock. “We’d love to install them, but to do so is currently difficult,” says JR East’s Yokohama Branch Office. Faced with this reality, Director Suzuki says, “I hope they understand that the situation is dangerous for people without disabilities, too.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tōkaidō Line platforms at JR Ōfuna Station, where two men died after coming into contact with a train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Platform doors on the Yokohama Municipal Subway open with the arrival of the train (Kannai Station).


----------



## quashlo

*Ōimachi Line extension opens*

Cab view from Mizonokuchi to Futako Tamagawa during the weekday morning rush hour
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PiNqaPxolM&fmt=18 _Source: *kishapoppostaff* on YouTube_

Various clips from the west end of Mizonokuchi Station, showing layover tracks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsEwBlqIKv4&fmt=18 _Source: *2e26tenW* on YouTube_

Express enters Mizonokuchi Station on the first morning of service (Saturday)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMTggDaAI0Y&hd=1 _Source: *tsu1112k* on YouTube_

Ōimachi Line trains pass each other at Futako Shinchi Station on the first day of service
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPLH47lpTQ0&fmt=18 _Source: *CHARLYK0000* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Naniwasuji Line: Nankai Namba route also under consideration*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/politics/policy/090715/plc0907152056007-n1.htm



> On July 15, a committee of experts from local jurisdictions gathered in Ōsaka to discuss the Naniwasuji Line, a new rail line proposed to improve access to Kansai International Airport (KIX) from central Ōsaka. The group formally decided to include a route via Nankai Namba Station as a possible alignment alternative. The Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) will begin its studies to estimate ridership demand and financial feasibility, but will also consider the most appropriate alignment for the proposed line, keeping in mind the goals of improving access to KIX and connecting with the center of Ōsaka.
> 
> The Naniwasuji Line (10.2 km) would travel south from JR Shin-Ōsaka Station, passing through a new station on the north side of Ōsaka Station and connecting with JR Namba and Nankai Shiomibashi Stations. From there, the line would travel via the JR Hanwa Line and Nankai Main Line, and is expected to allow passengers to travel between central Ōsaka and KIX in about 30 minutes. In a 2004 Kinki Region Transport Council report, the new line was identified as a mid-term improvement.
> 
> Members of the committee agreed to improve access to the airport, whose revitalization is critical to the development of the Kansai region, and reaffirmed the benefits of the Naniwasuji Line in the greater railway network. In addition, representatives from Nankai stressed that the line could also connect the two central districts of Ōsaka, Kita and Minami, proposing that a route connecting to Namba Station and the Nankai Main Line also be considered in addition to an alignment through Shiomibashi Station.
> 
> The MLIT will begin preliminary studies in August, estimating ridership demand and the effectiveness of the new line. After considering the additional alignment through Nankai Namba Station, the ministry will spend another one to two years investigating the project’s administration structure and financial feasibility.


----------



## quashlo

*Urawa Station elevation and redevelopment*

*Websites:*
http://www.city.saitama.jp/www/genre/0000000000000/1227510591610/index.html (Saitama City)
*Construction start:* 2004
*Construction end:* 2012

*Benefits:*

Redevelopment and unification of areas east and west of the station
Installation of barrier-free facilities
Reduced transfers and improved service to central Tōkyō and northern Saitama
This project involves the following elements:

Elevation of 1.3 km of the Keihin-Tōhoku Line and Tōhoku Main Line (Utsunomiya Line, Takasaki Line) around Urawa Station and installation of elevators and escalators
Construction of a new 25 m-wide east-west passageway inside the station, as well as three 8 m-wide east-west passageways for bicycles and pedestrians only
Construction of an island platform for the Tōhoku Cargo Line, allowing Shōnan-Shinjuku Line trains to stop at the station
In addition to the above station improvements, one roadway at the southern end of the station (Tajima – Ōmaki Route) that currently crosses the tracks at-grade will also be widened to separate pedestrians from vehicles and improve safety. Overhead cables in the area will also be undergrounded to improve the streetscape.

Land was obtained on the east side of the existing right-of-way, allowing the new elevated structure to be built from the east to the west, slowly transferring each set of tracks from ground level to the evelated structure. The Tōhoku Cargo Line, which carries primarily Shōnan-Shinjuku Line trains, is already elevated. Construction began in 2004 with the new Keihin-Tōhoku Line tracks, with the Tōkyō-bound track entering service in January 2007 and the Ōmiya-bound track entering service in May 2008. Completion of work on the Tōhoku Main Line tracks is scheduled for 2010, while completion of the new Shōnan-Shinjuku Line platforms and east-west passage is scheduled for 2012. Elevators and escalators will be installed on all platforms to improve access for the disabled.

The addition of new platforms for the Shōnan-Shinjuku Line will eliminate the need for passengers using Urawa Station to transfer at Akabane Station, currently the nearest Shōnan-Shinjuku Line stop, improving access to the west side of the Yamanote Loop (Ikebukuro, Shinjuku, and Shibuya) and beyond.

The construction schedule at the start of the project called for elevation of the tracks to be completed in 2008 and the new Shōnan-Shinjuku Line platforms to be completed in 2009, but this was later pushed back due to difficulties in obtaining the necessary land.









_Source: Saitama City_
Rendering after elevation.









_Source: Wikipedia_
A November 2006 view showing construction workers preparing the Keihin-Tōhoku Line platforms (Platforms 1 and 2) as a Shōnan-Shinjuku Line passes by.









_Source: Wikipedia_
New Keihin-Tōhoku Line platform, July 2008. This island platform accommodates 10-car trains (200 m), while the Tōhoku Main Line and Shōnan-Shinjuku Line platforms will be designed to accommodate 15-car trains (250 m).









_Source: Wikipedia_
New Keihin-Tōhoku Line platform, August 2008.









_Source: Wikipedia_
An August 2008 view taken from the new Keihin-Tōhoku Line platform looking west at the rest of the station. Construction is proceeding on the new Ueno-bound track for the Tōhoku Main Line as a train waits at the existing platform. On the Tōhoku Cargo Line in the background, a Narita Express train passes the station.









_Source: Wikipedia_
A May 2008 view from the Tōhoku Main Line inbound platform, looking east.









_Source: Wikipedia_
November 2006 view of the old East Exit.









_Source: Wikipedia_
April 2007 view of the new East Exit.









_Source: Wikipedia_
August 2008 view of the new East Exit.










_Source: Wikipedia_
The newly widened roadway, as a Keihin-Tōhoku Line train passes above on the new elevated structure. August 2008.


----------



## quashlo

*Keikyū Daishi Line grade-separation: Higashi-Monzen – Kojima Shinden*

*Websites:*
http://www.city.kawasaki.jp/53/53rittai/home/rittai/daishisen/daishisen.htm (Kawasaki City main page)
http://www.city.kawasaki.jp/53/53rittai/home/rittai/daishisen/ren-rittai.pdf (Phase I brochure)
*Construction start:* August 2006
*Construction end:* Spring 2015

*Benefits:*

Unification of areas surrounding the rail line
Installation of barrier-free facilities at new stations
Reduced traffic congestion on major roadways due to at-grade crossings

The Keikyū Daishi Line is a branch of the Keikyū Main Line at Keikyū Kawasaki Station, and is located entirely inside Kawasaki City. The line is 4.5 km long and serves seven stations. Trains are four cars (72 m) long, with base service of 6 tph, doubling to 12 tph during the morning rush hour. During races at the nearby Kawasaki Racecourse, additional trains are provided, but the line is very much a neighborhood-type line and there are no through-services between the Daishi Line and the Main Line. This aspect makes the undergrounding project somewhat of an interesting anomaly.

This project involves the following elements:

Removal of 14 out of 15 existing at-grade crossings
Undergrounding of the line, partially along a new alignment
Construction of new stations and replacement stations designed for universal access	









_Source: Kawasaki City Public Works Bureau_
The thick dotted line at the very left of the image represents the JR Tōkaidō Line and Keihin-Tōhoku Line. The thick solid line a little to the right represents the Keikyū Main Line, with the existing Daishi Line shown as a dotted line going up and out of Keikyū Kawasaki Station. The thick line in red is the new line, with the circled numbers representing the existing at-grade crossings on the line. Both yellow and orange crossings will be removed, but the orange crossings represent critical bottlenecks. The blue crossing (No. 15) will remain.

As shown in the image, the east end of the new underground line will follow the alignment of the existing Daishi Line. The west end, however, will swerve south and serve an all-new station (tentatively called Miyamae), in addition to replacement stations for Minatochō and Suzukichō. The new alignment would increase the length of the line to approximately 5.0 km.

A new set of platforms at Keikyū Kawasaki Station is also planned, partially in anticipation of the proposed Kawasaki Rapid Railway between Shin-Yurigaoka on the Odakyū Line and Kawasaki Station. Although the full details of that proposal have yet to be determined, an extension was proposed in the past to allow for thru-service with the Keikyū Daishi Line, but issues such as gauge (the Keikyū lines are standard gauge) remain to be resolved.

All stations on the new line would be underground, with the exception of the eastern terminus of Kojima Shinden Station, which would remain above-ground.

Project construction is proceeding in phases. Construction of Phase I, which encompasses 980 m between Higashi-Monzen Station and Kojima Shinden Station, began in August 2006, with the intent of eliminating traffic congestion caused by the rail line as quickly as possible. Phase I would remove three crossings, including the bottleneck location at Sangyō Dōro (_trans._ Industrial Road). With the replacement of the existing above-ground Sangyō Dōro Station, the existing in-station crossing will also be removed. The new underground Sangyō Dōro Station will be equipped with escalators and elevators.









_Source: Wikipedia_
A January 2008 view of Sangyō Dōro Station. To the left and right, construction proceeds behind the white barriers surrounding the platforms. In the distance is the in-station crossing to be removed with the new underground station. Many stations on the Daishi Line have similar arrangements where passengers enter the station from one side of the tracks, but after passing through the faregates must cross the tracks to board trains in the opposite direction.









_Source: Wikipedia_
Platform view of Higashi-Monzen Station, November 2008. In the distance, fences surround the track, as construction proceeds immediately east of the station. Higashi-Monzen and stations west will not be undergrounded under Phase I.









_Source: Wikipedia_
January 2008 view of Suzukichō Station. Both Minatochō and Suzukichō Stations will be moved to new locations as part of the new alignment west of Kawasaki Daishi Station.









_Source: Wikipedia_
January 2008 view of Minatochō Station.


_Source: *poweredy_siemens* on Flickr_
Nighttime view of the Daishi Line platforms at Keikyū Kawasaki Station, January 2009. These platforms would be removed and new platforms constructed in a new location south of the existing location in anticipation of the Kawasaki Rapid Railway project.

Videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQblgmkRx5Q&hd=1 _Source: *seigen120kaihin* on YouTube_
A window view from January 2009 on the Daishi Line between Keikyū Kawasaki and Kojima Shinden. At around 7:00 into the video, the train arrives Higashi-Monzen Station. After departing Higashi-Monzen, you can see construction work for the new underground segment proceeding adjacent to the tracks.


----------



## quashlo

*Station redevelopment proposals in rough waters*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/saitama/news/20090716-OYT8T01241.htm



> Redevelopment projects under construction adjacent to Hasuda and Higashi-Matsuyama Stations are on the rocks because of worsening performance results posted by developer Sekisui Chemical (HQ: Minato Word, Tōkyō).
> 
> Hasuda City, Sekisui Chemical, and various other companies made a basic agreement for an urban redevelopment project outside JR Hasuda Station’s West Exit. According to the city’s West Exit Redevelopment Office, the project would construct a 23-story tower on 1.9 hectares at the west exit of the station, improve roadways, and install a new West Exit station plaza. The tower, with a gross area of 41,000 sq. m., would include retail on the first floor; public facilities, including lifelong study and daycare facilities, on the second floor; and residences on the third floor and above.
> 
> This May, however, executives from Sekisui Chemical visited Hasuda City Hall and declared their intention to back out of the project due to the company’s worsening financial situation. Shortly thereafter, Mayor Nakano Kazunobu petitioned Sekisui Chemical President Negishi Naofumi to continue the project, but the scheduled 2010 construction start would be difficult to meet. In accordance with the Urban Redevelopment Law, the city will take requests for a “special contractor” to undertake construction of the project.
> 
> Sekisui Chemical is also undertaking another redevelopment project for Higashi-Matsuyama City at the East Exit of Higashi-Matsuyama Station on the Tōbu Tōjō Line, but according to the city’s Urban Improvement Department, executives from Sekisui Chemical asked for a schedule extension.
> 
> Beginning this month, however, Sekisui Chemical told the city that it would have difficulties undertaking construction of Area B of the project. On July 15, Mayor Sakamoto Yūnosoke visited Sekisui Chemical and requested that the company continue with the project, but the company refused citing extreme difficulties.
> 
> According to Sekisui Chemical’s PR group, “The financial situation is still severe… Because of declining demand for high-end apartments, the real estate market is in an extended slump, so we’ve decided to back out of the Hasuda project. Regarding the Higashi-Matsuyama project, we cannot comment on the status.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Development site in Higashi-Matsuyama City. Construction has yet to formally begin, and the site is only being used as for staging.


JR Hasuda Station is a station on the Tōhoku Main Line approximately 40 km from Tōkyō Station, serving Utsunomiya Line and Shōnan-Shinjuku Line trains. Daily station entries were 21,965 in 2008.









_Source: Wikipedia_
JR Hasuda Station, East Exit (June 2005).









_Source: Wikipedia_
JR Hasuda Station, West Exit (May 2008).

Higashi-Matsuyama Station is a major station on the Tōbu Tōjō Line, approximately 50 km from the terminal at Ikebukuro. All regular-service Tōjō Line trains stop. Daily station entries and exits were 31,471 in 2008.









_Source: Wikipedia_
Higashi-Matsuyama Station, new station building at the East Exit (June 6, 2008). The building temporarily opened to the public on June 14, 2008.









_Source: Wikipedia_
East Exit bus and taxi plaza (August 2008).


----------



## quashlo

*Tōbu Museum to reopen July 22*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/tokyo23/news/20090718-OYT8T00133.htm



> The Tōbu Museum (Higashi-Mukōjima Yonchōme, Sumida Ward), which features several exhibits including information about the history of Tōbu Railway, has just completed its renovation, holding a press conference on July 17. The museum now features an expanded hands-on corner that includes a train simulator, and will open to the public on July 22.
> 
> The museum first opened in 1989 beneath the elevated structure at Higashi-Mukōjima Station on the Isesaki Line. The renovation project began last December and now features an expanded exhibit for rolling stock, including one car from Tōbu’s first post-WW II limited express Romancecar series. A total of twelve cars in the 5700 series were manufactured, and Moha (motor car) 5701 was added to the museum’s exhibits.
> 
> Moha 5701 operated between Asakusa and Nikkō / Kinugawa Onsen, and after being transferred to expresses on the Isesaki Line, was decommissioned in 1991. The car was returned to its original appearance, including a headmark and streamlined “cat’s whiskers” car end.
> 
> Visitors can also see Tōbu’s first electric locomotive, No. 101 manufactured in England. In 1973, No. 101 was transferred to Shiga Prefecture’s Ōmi Railway, and after retiring in 1986, moved cars stored at Hikone Station.
> 
> The layout of the large diorama recreating the Isesaki Line and surrounding areas has also been redone. The diorama also features a model of the new Tōkyō Sky Tree tower set to open in 2012 adjacent to Narihirabashi Station.
> 
> The train simulator exhibit, a hit with young children, has also been renovated, and allows visitors to experience operating a train using full high-quality video taken from the operator’s cab. Out of the three simulators, one is a faithful reproduction of a 10000 series cab. The car vibrates as the train departs and the 202-inch screen (approx. 2.5 m tall and 4.5 m wide) displays views from the Isesaki Line and Tōjō Line. The sound of motors, grade crossings, and trains passing in the opposite direction were recorded by placing a microphone in a real train. Great care has also been taken in reproducing the needles on the various devices along the dashboard.
> 
> The unit was created by railway simulation production company Ongakukan, headed by 52yo Mukaiya Minoru, member of fusion band Cassiopeia. “This is one of my masterpieces, and has a seal of approval from actual operators,” boasts Mukaiya.
> 
> On July 17, the museum held a special ceremony. “I hope both children and adults enjoy their time at the museum,” said Tōbu Railway President Nezu Yoshizumi.











_Source: Wikipedia_
Tōbu 5700 series at Tōbu Nikkō Station on a Daiya rapid express run.

Tōkyō Sky Tree is a massive redevelopment project (total cost: ¥50 billion) adjacent to Narihirabashi Station being undertaken by Tōbu Railway on the site of land owned by the railway that was formerly used as a cargo terminal. The 610 m tower will be used for broadcasting and is meant to replace the existing Tōkyō Tower, which is no longer tall enough. The tower will also house an observation deck and some commercial space. An adjacent 160 m tower will primarily contain office uses.









_Source: Wikipedia_
Computer rendering of Tōkyō Sky Tree.









_Source: Wikipedia_
Site of the Tōkyō Sky Tree, before construction begins, from the Narihirabashi Station inbound platform (April 2008).









_Source: Wikipedia_
Construction of Tōkyō Sky Tree, from the same platform (July 14, 2009). Construction has been going on for a year.


----------



## quashlo

*New experimental ad displays at Sendai Station*
http://mytown.asahi.com/miyagi/news.php?k_id=04000000907180003



> On July 17, new electronic advertisement displays made a debut inside JR Sendai Station. The displays were developed by Dai Nippon Printing (HQ: Shinjuku Ward, Tōkyō). In cooperation with JR East Planning (HQ: Shibuya Ward), the displays will be on a trial run until October 6, and will be evaluated for their effectiveness as a new advertising medium.
> 
> Large 42-inch displays are assembled in two columns and six rows, forming a screen approximately two meters tall and 3.6 meters wide. The screen displays videos, including clips of travel products from JR East. The screen can also be broken down into smaller displays if desired.
> 
> JR East’s Sendai Branch Office also opened i-Station Sendai on the second level of the station and installed an information outlet consisting of a touch-panel display allowing passengers to search schedules and maps.


More images:

http://digitallife.jp.msn.com/picture/largepicture.aspx/articleid=432679/sequenceno=1/
One unit showing multiple images

http://digitallife.jp.msn.com/picture/largepicture.aspx/articleid=432679/sequenceno=2/
Rendering of i-Station Sendai


----------



## quashlo

*New audiovisual advertisement displays on Marunouchi Line*
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2009/2009-34.html



> Tōkyō Metro (HQ: Taitō Ward, Tōkyō; President: Umezaki Hisashi) and Metro Ad Agency (HQ: Minato Ward, Tōkyō; President: Ushigome Akihiro) will begin displaying advertisements through the “Station Vision” digital signage system at six main stations on the Marunouchi Line starting Thursday, October 1. Trials of the displays will begin September 14.
> 
> The Station Vision project involves installation of 12 65-inch displays each at Marunouchi Line platforms at Tōkyō Station, Ginza Station, Akasaka-Mitsuke Station, Shinjuku Sanchōme Station, and Nakano-Sakaue Station, for a total of 72 displays. The displays, connected to each other via network, will display visual advertisements (with sound), and are the largest such installment of digital signage in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akasaka-Mitsuke Station


----------



## quashlo

*Perch Tsuchiura opens*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/kanto/ibaraki/090724/ibr0907240301000-n1.htm



> On July 24, the Tsuchiura Station Building, Perch Tsuchiura, reopened to the public after a renovation project undertaken by JR East and Aeon Mall. The station building was temporarily closed for the renovation, but is now open to the public again, with the hope that it will put a stop to the decline of the central city area.
> 
> Perch Tsuchiura consists of five aboveground floors and one underground floor, with approximately 60 tenants. The first floor houses a 24-hour Mini-Stop convenience store, while the second floor is home to a food court that opens at 7:00 am to increase convenience for passengers commuting to work and school.
> 
> The third through fifth floors house fashion shops, general stores, and bookstores. Realizing that high school students comprise a substantial proportion of station ridership, the tenants also include fashion and accessory shops to attract teenage girls.
> 
> In a private tour conducted on July 23, General Manager Fujiki Mitsuhiro said, “With JR’s experience in station buildings and Aeon’s experience with suburban-style shopping centers, we hope residents of the area will come to love Perch Tsuchiura.”
> 
> The station building first opened in 1983 as WING, but as customers and businesses began to abandon the central city, sales began to plummet, and the facility closed in July of last year.


Website: http://perch-tsuchiura.com/

Tsuchiura Station is on JR East’s Jōban Line, and is about 66 km from Ueno. Average daily station entries are 17,300 (2008).









_Source: Wikipedia_
Tsuchiura Station, West Exit (March 2007). At the time, the building was still known as WING.


----------



## quashlo

*Hachikenya Water Terminal complete*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/environment/090723/env0907232217007-n1.htm



> Construction of a new water terminal on the Ōkawa River in Chūō Ward, Ōsaka City has been completed. On July 23, Ōsaka Governor Hashimoto Tōru and Ōsaka Mayor Hiramatsu Kunio made an appearance at the ribbon-cutting ceremony. The terminal will open to the public August 1.
> 
> “This will become a symbol of Ōsaka as a water capital, and I hope to continue making our city a city of water and light,” says Governor Hashimoto. Afterwards, the honorary attendees cut the ribbon.
> 
> Immediately before the ribbon-cutting ceremony, a ceremony marking the start of the River Care campaign—sponsored by the prefectural and municipal governments—was also held at the nearby Hachikenyahama Landing.
> 
> As the first water terminal in Ōsaka, Hachikenya Water Terminal consists of one floor aboveground and one floor belowground, with a gross area of 1,350 sq. m. The building will sell tickets for tourist boats, as well as provide informational displays on the history of the Hachikenyahama area. A restaurant inside the building has space to hold weddings as well.











Hachikenyahama Landing, with Tenmabashi Station (Keihan Main Line, Keihan Nakanoshima Line, Ōsaka Municipal Subway Tanimachi Line) building in the background.


----------



## quashlo

*Kōbe Electric Railway Arima Line / Ao Line: History abounds*
http://www.asahi.com/kansai/travel/ensen/OSK200906220066.html



> Kōbe, a city of land and ocean, is only twelve minutes away. Minatogawa Station, the starting point of the Kōbe Electric Railway, is an underground station. The local train rose to the surface and with a loud hum that resounded inside my body, began to climb the grade.
> 
> The Arima Line and Ao Line combined are approximately 52 km in length, but about 84 percent of the route is on a grade. A drop in altitude of 50 meters across a 1-km section equates to a 27.4 percent grade. Slipping past houses built across the face of the mountain, I look back to see the Port of Kōbe beneath me.
> 
> The area around Hiyodorigoe Station is deep into mountain territory. The scene of the Hiyodorigoe Plunge, where Minamoto no Yoshitsune and his cavalry plunged down the precipice to ambush the Heike forces, is just north of the station. After a long stint through tunnels, the train reemerges among residential areas, arriving at Suzurandai Station, 278 m above sea level.
> 
> The Arima Line opened in 1928. Ten years later, the section all the way to Miki Station on the current Ao Line opened. Overcoming the mountains, however, wasn’t without problems.
> 
> Geum Bong-du, Lee Myeong-bok, An Ryong-dal… In an article from the _Ōsaka Asahi Shimbun_ about the November 1936 Aina Tunnel collapse were the names of six Koreans who died in the accident. The construction of the project rested in the hands of over 1,000 Korean laborers.
> 
> Hida Yūichi (57yo) of the Kōbe Student Youth Center, together with second- and third-generation Zainichi Koreans, scoured newspapers of the time, and discovered that between 1927 and 1936, a total of 13 victims died over a total of five separate incidents. “I want people to remember that behind the history of Japan’s development was harsh labor,” says Hida.
> 
> When the railway finally opened, the agricultural communities on the north side of Mt. Rokkō became residential neighborhoods on the rise. What connected the old residents and the new residents was kabuki theatre.
> 
> =====================
> 
> When the actor, dressed in a colorful costume of yellow, blue, and purple, entered the stage, the dimly-lit stage immediately began to shine.
> 
> On a Sunday in December 2006, just days from the start of the new year, a kabuki stage is laid out inside the grounds of Amatsuhikone Shrine in Yamadachō Shimo-Tanigami, Kita Ward, Kōbe. Members from Kōbe Suzuran Kabuki and young children from Kōryoku Ko Takara Kabuki acted out the scene of “Inasegawa Seizoroi no Ba” from the kabuki “Shiranami Gonin Otoko.”
> 
> “From beneath the snows, over the mountains…” A bandit named Benten Kozō, played by Okazaki Miyako (65yo), rattles off dialogue, while the schoolchildren, in the roles of policemen, waved branches of flowers meant to represent batons.
> 
> “The beauty in kabuki is that it’s so completely different from the real world,” says kabuki instructor and former actor Ichikawa Hakotora (77yo).
> 
> =====================
> 
> After the opening of the port during the closing days of the Tokugawa shogunate, the area north of the Rokkō Mountains remained the domain of rural villages even into the beginning of the Shōwa Era. After Kōbe Electric Railway opened the rail line, they marketed Suzurandai as a summer resort town, complete with villas and dance halls. After the end of World War II, the area became a booming bedtown. Kōbe’s Kita Ward, which surrounds the rail line, grew from a population of 37,000 people in 1960 to 117,000 people in 1973 and 227,000 people in 2007, a remarkable transformation.
> 
> But when compared to the rest of Japan, Hyōgo Prefecture has preserved many of its rural theaters, most of which are located inside Shintō shrines. “Even if the authorities, who despised unnecessary luxuries, prohibited theaters, they survived as religious ceremonies in offering to the Shintō gods. These theaters are a symbol of the stalwart rural culture,” says Professor Tanabe Makoto (60yo) of Sonoda Women’s University.
> 
> The stage at Amatsuhikone Shrine uses thick beams running through the thatched roof. Turning over the special catwalk upside down also reveals an arch bridge. It’s unclear when the stage was constructed, but records indicate it was reconstructed in 1840. Tanaka Shōji (78yo), director of the theater’s preservation committee and member of a farming family that has continued for 230 years, says, “In a village without any entertainment other than the theatre, our ancestors must have taken great pleasure in temporarily forgetting the harsh realities of rural life.”
> 
> After the war ended, most of the theaters were no longer used. In the 1960s, Tanabe’s mentor and local historian, Myōjō Akio successfully petitioned the government to designate the theaters as Important Tangible Cultural Properties. The burden on the local residents was high, however, and maintaining the theaters proved difficult.
> 
> The people who saw a new “hometown” in this area were families who moved in within the last several decades.
> 
> “Nowadays, most of us don’t have a place we can really call our hometown or our village, but through the theater, we can experience a special type of bond,” says Katō Naoko (60yo), promotional chief of Kōryoku Ko Takara Kabuki, which was established in 1998. In 2000, Kōbe Suzuran Kabuki was born. With help from the ward government office, the two groups perform kabuki every spring at one of the four theaters inside Kita Ward.
> 
> =====================
> 
> In 2001, Obara Harumi (57yo) from Kōbe Electric Railway’s Operations Department proposed including the theaters as part of the company’s exclusive hiking course events. Obara regularly visits a shrine in Kizu, Oshibedanichō, Nishi Ward, which has its own theater stage built in 1877. “It’s a win-win for both the company and the area.” For the hiking courses opened every spring in conjunction with the kabuki performances, the goal is always the theater, and participants can watch the show as the finale to their hike.
> 
> Time passes, but people are always looking for that place to call home, away from it all. Next spring, I hope I get another chance to see that stage.
> 
> *For the railfans*
> 
> In between Hiyodorigoe Station and Suzurandai Station are the platforms of the former Kikusuiyama Station built in 1945, approximately 4.6 km from Minatogawa Station. The station was unmanned, and primarily used by visitors going hiking on Kikusuiyama (elevation 458.9 meters). The station earned the title of being the closest “secluded station” to a city. In 2005, the station was abandoned because ridership was extremely low.
> 
> According to _Kōbe Electric Railway: A Sixty-Year History_, this section was “the most difficult section in the line to construct,” but there’s no explanation of the rationale behind the opening of Kikusuiyama Station. The tracks to Suzurandai were moved to their current location after construction of a dam between 1986 and 1994.
> 
> Kikusuiyama itself was originally called Ōtsunugi and several other names, but after the Ōkusukō 600th Anniversary Festival in 1935—where a pine tree was planted in the shape of Kusunoki Masashige’s family crest of a chrysanthemum on water—the mountain became known as Kikusuiyama. “The year 1940 is the year 2600 in the Japanese calendar. Perhaps the station was built to handle the increase in people who climbed the mountain to show their respects to Ōkusukō, the model of a loyal retainer,” suggests Professor Tanabe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At dusk, a Kōbe Electric Railway train climbs the mountain, surrounded by dense residential neighborhoods. In central Kōbe in the distance, ships ply the waters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rural kabuki stage in Shimo-tanigami, designated as an Important Tangible Cultural Property by the national government. Members of a local kabuki group strike poses from the kabuki Shiranami Gonin Otoko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Kōbe Electric Railway train ascends a steep 50 permil grade (50 meter rise for every 1000 meters horizontally).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suzurandai Station, the junction for the Arima branch and Miki branch. Passengers wait at the platform for a train bound for Kōbe.











_Source: Wikipedia_
Taken at the platform of the now abandoned Kikusuiyama Station. Just looking at this picture, it’s easy to see how this earned the title of “secluded station,” as it could be almost anywhere in rural Japan. The old tunnel is on the left, the new tunnel is on the right.









_Source: Wikipedia_
Hiyodorigoe Station.









_Source: Wikipedia_
Suzurandai Station, East Exit.





_Source: *bagel1955* on YouTube_
Cab view from Hidorigoe to Suzurandai. At 1:30, the abandoned Kikusuiyama also makes an appearance.


----------



## quashlo

*Seibu 30000 series wins Kids Design Award*
http://www.seibu-group.co.jp/railways/kouhou/news/2009/0722_2.pdf



> The 30000 series Smile Train, produced by Seibu Railway (HQ: Tokorozawa City, Saitama Prefecture; President: Gotō Takashi) and put into revenue service starting in April 2008, has been awarded the third Kids Design Award (administered by the Kids Design Association).
> 
> The Kids Design Award recognizes designs that improve the safety or comfort of children, designs that are creative and forward-thinking, and designs that make it easier to raise children. The award is not limited to items for children, such as toys, but is also awarded to high-quality goods and facilities that are geared to adults but incorporate elements for children as well.
> 
> As a commuter train, the 30000 series Smile Train was designed with two goals: to provide passengers with as much physical and mental relaxation as possible to put smiles on passengers’ faces. The train was designed while bearing in mind kindness and friendliness.
> 
> In an effort to expand kindness and affection among young children and women, as well as all passengers, the exterior of the train features a soft, round end shaped like an egg, and is designed to look like a smiling face.
> 
> To reduce the feeling of being trapped, the inside of the train features a high domed roof and white body designed to increase the interior area, as well as large transparent glass doors between cars. Because of their transparency, the doors also help prevent criminal activities.
> 
> For children, the glass doors also feature playful “egg” prints to prevent passengers from accidentally bumping into them, while long poles that are easy for children to grasp are provided on the sides of each set of main doors. In addition, the sill of the window behind the operator’s cab has been lowered to afford children a better view as the train moves, and the gap between the floor of the train and the platforms has been significantly reduced. The floor area near side doors and the edges of the door leaves use a contrasting bright yellow color to draw attention, improving safety for all passengers, including infants and the elderly. To increase visibility of priority seating areas, the seat fabric makes use of a bright contrasting color and is imprinted with a playful heart motif to encourage passengers to give up their seats to the elderly and disabled.


I’ve posted images of this series before… It’s definitely one of the better looking series among the newest commuter / subway EMUs in Japan.









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
The standee straps feature egg-shaped rings. You can also see the longer poles that stretch almost to the floor at the sides of each set of doors.









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
The domed roof.









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
Priority-seating area, with bright orange seats and heart motif.









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
Operator’s cab.









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
Glass doors on the gangway, with the egg print.









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_









_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
Wheelchair space.









_Source: Wikipedia_
Door area.









_Source: Wikipedia_
Two 15-inch LCDs are provided above each set of doors.





_Source: *newkiyose* on YouTube_
In 8+2 configuration, departing Kiyose Station on the Seibu Ikebukuro Line.





_Source: *newkiyose* on YouTube_
Same, but another train.





_Source: *sho205531* on YouTube_
Inside a train, from Motokaji to Hannō on the Ikebukuro Line.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō: Part 6*

I head for the Toei Nerima Station, served by the Ōedo Line. The line first opened (partially) in 1991, only reaching its current state in 2000, but there are extensions proposed for the western end of the line into Saitama Prefecture. The eastern end is actually a loop, so the entire route looks like a sideways number “6.” The line is powered by linear motor technology, using rolling stock that is smaller than typical rolling stock in Tōkyō, and has some of the deepest stations in the network, making it somewhat of a hassle to use. Despite the smaller than typical capacity, the Ōedo Line is the busiest in the Toei Subway network, with about 780,000 passengers a day (2007), which speaks to its usefulness as a loop line with plenty of connections to the existing network.

Above is the elevated structure for Seibu Nerima Station. A bus operated by Kokusai Kōgyō, a private bus operator, passes us by.



On the platform, as a train for Hikarigaoka waits beside us.



We get off at Higashi-Nakano Station, four stations from Nerima. This is the transfer station for the JR Chūō Line local trains (JR Chūō Local Line).



Yamate-dōri, a critical north-south road in this area. To give an idea of the complexity in this area, immediately below the surface of Yamate-dōri is the first underground level (B1) of the station, which houses the bicycle parking for the station. Below that is B2, which houses the station concourse. Below that is actually is the Yamate Tunnel portion of the Central Circular Route, part of the Capitol Expressway network. Although it already opened in December 2007, they are still doing some other construction here and on other unfinished parts of the route. Below the tunnel on level B4 is the Ōedo Line. In addition, the JR lines cross beneath Yamate-dōri in a trench, at approximately B1/B2 of the station.



On the JR platforms. A Chūō Line local train waits at the platform, bound for Mitaka.



The JR station consists of a single island platform with two stopping tracks. To the left are the separate set of tracks for the Chūō Rapid Line, which doesn’t stop at this station. The Chūō Line itself is actually a mainline that connects Tōkyō (Tōkyō Station) and Nagoya (Nagoya Station), but east of Takao Station in Hachiōji City (approx. 53 km from Tōkyō Station), the line becomes a key commuter line in the Tōkyō rail network, with over 3.12 million entries and exits at stations between Takao and Tōkyō. The rapid service runs between Takao and Tōkyō, while the local service runs between Mitaka and Ochanomizu, after which it runs through-service with its counterpart on the east side of central Tōkyō, the Sōbu Line local service. There are only a handful of local trains that terminate at Ochanomizu, and most run across both lines and are typically simply called Chūō-Sōbu Line local trains. However, a substantial portion of Chūō Line local trains actually use the Tōkyō Metro Tōzai Line through central Tōkyō to reach the Sōbu Line, so the Chūō Line local service is best thought of as two forks through central Tōkyō.

This is the outbound local platform for Nakano and Mitaka.



Businesses and alleys abut the tracks.



We arrive at Nakano, an impressive hub just outside of the Yamanote Line loop served by the Chūō Line rapid, Chūō Line local, and Tōkyō Metro Tōzai Line. This station is the official terminus of the Tōzai Line, but some trains travel beyond onto the Chūō Line local to its terminus at Mitaka Station. Here, an Eidan 05 series waits at the platform, bound for Nishi-Funabashi. Eidan (i.e., Teito Rapid Transit Authority) was the predecessor of today’s Tōkyō Metro, which only took over in 2004. This view is in the direction of Mitaka.



Facing east towards Shinjuku.



A look at Nakano-dōri and the South Exit of the station. A pair of Keiō buses approach the south bus plaza.



From the platform, another look at the South Exit plaza area.



The outbound Chūō Line local track for Mitaka, facing west towards Mitaka. To the left are the tracks connecting the line with the adjacent Nakano Yard.



Facing west towards Shinjuku. Nakano Yard is at center.



Another view from the local platform for Shinjuku, facing northeast. There are four island platforms (eight tracks) total at the station. The tracks at center dive down to enter the Tōzai Line tunnel.



A limited express train passes the station, bound for Shinjuku. These intercity trains actually use the rapid tracks. This arrangement is quite common and a byproduct of trying to handle both commuter and intercity traffic with limited facilities. JR’s five mainlines into central Tōkyō (Tōkaidō Main Line, Chūō Main Line, Tōhoku Main Line, Jōban Line, and Sōbu Main Line) have all received some form of quadruple-tracking starting in the 60s as a means of increasing capacity on these vital commuter routes.



A Chūō Line local arrives at Platform 2 and discharges passengers. Although the Chūō Line local is interlined with the Sōbu Line local, the rapid services on both lines aren’t. The Chūō Line rapid operates mostly independently, but there are some through-trains from the JR Ōme Line, JR Itsukaichi Line, and other JR lines, and even as far as Kawaguchi-ko Station on the Fuji Kyūkō Railway, over 110 km from Tōkyō). The Sōbu Line rapid runs through-service with the Yokosuka Line on the west end, various JR lines on its east end).



Because of headway constraints, some Chūō Line local trains terminate here instead of at Mitaka. Since a large proportion of the trains west of Nakano run through-service onto the Tōzai Line, these trains can “fill in” the gaps in the schedule opened up by through-servicing trains. This train’s destination sign shows Chiba, in preparation for departure back the way it came. Chiba, on the Sōbu Line is a good 50 km away on the other side, through central Tōkyō.



Another Eidan 05 series, a fifth-order train featuring wider 1.8 m doors (the typical is 1.3 m), waits at Platform 5. This was done to reduce dwell times at stations, and is being included in the next series of trains for the Tōzai Line, the Tōkyō Metro 15000 series trains.





On Platform 3, a Tōzai Line rapid for Tōyō Katsutadai on the Tōyō Rapid Railway waits at the platform. In addition to running through-service with the JR Chūō Line local on its west end, the Tōzai Line runs a separate through-service on its east end with the Tōyō Rapid Railway. So although the official eastern terminal for the Tōzai Line is Nishi-Funabashi, some trains continue onto one of two forks to Tōyō Katsutadai or Tsudanuma on the JR Sōbu Line.



There is a stark difference between a wide door and a typical door.



I board the rapid on Platform 3 to head back to central Tōkyō.



The Tōzai Line is one of the more crowded lines in Tōkyō, with a daily ridership of 1.325 million.



We get off at Kudanshita Station to transfer to the Hanzōmon Line.





On Platform 4, the Hanzōmon Line platform for Oshiage. A detailed line map for the Hanzōmon Line, showing the Tōkyō Metro portion in the center (Z01 through Z14) and the through-service sections on the left (Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line) and right (Tōbū Isesaki Line).



Station map. Kudanshita is also a station on the Toei Subway Shinjuku Line.



Map showing travel times, as well as locations of stairwells / elevators / escalators for transferring lines and other station facilities relative to car position in each train. Trains on the Hanzōmon Line are ten cars (200 m).



Oshiage Station, a respectable hub just outside of the Yamanote Line loop in Sumida Ward. The station is the official terminus for both the Tōkyō Metro Hanzōmon Line and Toei Subway Asakusa Line, but both lines run through-service at this station onto the Tōbu Isesaki Line and Keisei Oshiage Line, respectively. Both the Hanzōmon Line / Isesaki Line and Asakusa Line / Oshiage Line stations consist of two island platforms (four tracks).

Here, a Hanzōmon Line train arrives at Oshiage Station Platform 3 from Shibuya. A local, the train will discharge its passengers before heading back the other way for Chūō Rinkan on the Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line.



The train, an Eidan 8000 series, departs.



Making our way to the exit…



To be continued…


----------



## ISO25600

nice work! How many more parts do you have going?


----------



## quashlo

^^Thanks.
I've only posted about a day's worth of my Tōkyō pictures, but I still have two days left, so there's still plenty more to come.


----------



## quashlo

*Event celebrates North Station Building at Higashi-Kurume*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/tokyotama/news/20090731-OYT8T01142.htm



> With renovation work set to start next January, an event by locals to draw support for preserving the history of the North Station Building at Higashi-Kurume Station on the Seibu Ikebukuro Line will take place on August 1. Some fans argue the station has historical value as the model for the fictional Tokeizaka Station, which makes an appearance in Takahashi Rumiko’s popular _manga_ _Maison Ikkoku_. The event is sponsored by the Higashi-Kurume Station Commercial Association. Takeuchi Nobuo (48yo), president of the association, hopes that the area can revitalize itself by drawing on the connection with the popular _manga_.
> 
> The North Station Building is a one-story wooden structure completed in 1949. Before 1994, when the station concourse was elevated above the tracks and a new East Exit and West Exit constructed, the only access was through the North Exit. The North Station Building earned a following among users by retaining its Shōwa Era atmosphere. The renovation is being undertaken due to the structure’s age, with the new two-story building to house a cafe and drugstore.
> 
> Takeuchi, together with his elementary school classmate, web designer and local resident Han’ya Satsuki (49yo), brainstormed the idea of somehow getting fans of the _Maison Ikkoku_ series to visit the area. In the hopes of getting as many people to come as possible, the event was timed with the annual Summer Festival sponsored by the commercial association. The two arranged to have publisher Shōgakukan visit and obtained permission to use goods related to the series. The organizing committee that manages the event includes local residents who learned about the efforts, as well as fans of the _manga_ from as far as Chiba Prefecture.
> 
> On the day of the event, the signs on the station building will be replaced with “Tokeizaka Station.” Pamphlets will be distributed marking out the location of famous scenes in the series, such as public bathhouses and hills, as well as other real-world landmarks that are popular among fans for having similarities to locations in the _manga_. Using the pamphlet, visitors can participate in a stamp rally, walking to each of the locations and filling in each stamp as they go. A special “photomosaic” will also make an appearance, featuring an image of the North Station Building constructed by piecing together small portraits of visitors to the event.


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin Namba Line’s revenue benefit 16 percent above estimates*
http://www.asahi.com/kansai/travel/news/OSK200907310043.html



> On July 30, Hankyū-Hanshin Holdings announced that the revenue increase for April through June as a result of the March 20 opening of the Hanshin Namba Line was approximately ¥890 million, exceeding the expected total by 16 percent. Daily ridership is 57,000 a day. While it still hasn’t reached the first-year goal of 67,000 passengers daily, the company reports that a substantial portion of the trips are longer-distance journeys by tourists and visitors.
> 
> The biggest factor in the less-than-expected ridership is a smaller shift in commuters from competing JR and the Ōsaka Municipal Subway Midōsuji Line. The company predicted that 50 percent of riders would be regular users with commuter passes, but that figure has stalled at 38 percent. Traffic on mutual through-services with Kintetsu Corporation, however, is high, with entries and exits at Sannomiya Station for April up by 11 percent over the previous year.


----------



## quashlo

*Edy, Suica, other electronic money reaches 100 million cards*
http://www.asahi.com/business/update/0725/TKY200907250233.html



> The circulation of electronic money cards, including Edy, has topped 100 million cards in Japan. Although still only one-third of the number of credit cards, use of electronic money for small purchases is increasing rapidly.
> 
> According to a report by the Bank of Japan, the total circulation of eight types of electronic money cards, including bitWallet’s Edy, Aeon’s WAON, and railway-related Suica and PASMO, has reached 105,030,000 cards at the end of March. The figure is a 30 percent increase over the 80 million previous year, which was said to be mark the true start of electronic money in Japan. Use of Osaifu Keitai, an electronic money system for mobile phones, represented approximately 10 percent of the total.
> 
> Card readers at shop registers and vending machines increased by 30 percent over the last year to 480,000 units, increasing the usefulness of the system. As a result, the value of all purchases via electronic money for 2008 increased by 40 percent to ¥817.2 billion. While still a far cry from the 300 million circulation and the ¥35 trillion in purchases for credit cards, electronic money has been expanding rapidly.
> 
> The number of small-denomination coins (¥1, ¥5, ¥10, ¥50) in circulation has decreased by one percent compared to the previous year and continuing to trend down even further. The Bank of Japan’s Payment Settlement Bureau says, “Typically a decrease in the number of small-denomination coins in circulation is a result of decreased consumer spending, but it’s possible that the spread of electronic money is also a contributing factor.”


----------



## quashlo

*Shinjuku and Tōkyō Stations get first-class taxis*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tokyo/20090731/CK2009073102000053.html



> “First-class taxi zones,” where passengers can wait for taxi drivers who have no accident or violation histories and have good reputations for customer service, will open outside Tōkyō and Shinjuku Stations on August 5. This marks the second and third installments following the opening of the first such zone at the East Exit of Shimbashi Station in March 2008. The effectiveness of the idea will finally be tested at two of the largest terminals in the Capital Region, and two of the most famous in all of Japan.
> 
> The new locations are adjacent to the Marunouchi North Exit of Tōkyō Station and the JR Exit and Keiō Exit beneath the West Exit of Shinjuku Station. The existing taxi waiting zones will be converted to first-class zones as part of the project.
> 
> “First-class taxis” are restricted to drivers who have received a recognition of excellence from the Tōkyō Taxi Center, which establishes taxi waiting zones, or to drivers recommended by taxi companies that have received recognitions from the Center. Of the approximately 50,000 taxis in the 23 wards, Musashino City, and Mitaka City under the control of the Center, approximately 8,000 are designated as “first-class taxis.”
> 
> Use of the first-class zone at Shimbashi has increased, reaching approximately the same levels as the general zone at the station. Because the number of first-class taxis is small, the drawback is not being able to find a taxi right away.
> 
> “I can’t help thinking how ridiculous it is when I get a taxi driver that doesn’t know anything about the area… If I have to show them exactly where to go, they should be paying me. I’m glad the industry is providing an option for ‘excellence,’” approved a male office worker (39yo) from Nerima Ward who was waiting for a taxi at Shinjuku Station.
> 
> On the other hand, a male office worker (25yo) from Nakano Ward responded, “I get on a taxi when I’m in a rush, so I’m not as concerned about customer service. They can be a little curt, but they just need to get me to my destination by the shortest route.”


----------



## quashlo

*Railway operators put renewed efforts into station melodies*
http://osaka.yomiuri.co.jp/news/20090727-OYO1T00726.htm



> An increasing number of railway companies are devoting their attention to station melodies used when trains depart platforms or arrive at stations. Some have hired popular musicians to produce songs for them, while others have melodies that have connections with the neighborhoods or cities where the stations are located. The most common are “soothing sounds” pleasant to passengers’ ears, and some companies have even begun distributing the songs for use as mobile phone ringtones. “We hope that it becomes an opportunity for passengers to feel a little bit closer to the railway,” say operators.
> 
> *Providing a bit of pleasure*
> Tambabashi Station in Fushimi Ward, Kyōto City on the Keihan Main Line. As a limited express bound for Yodoyabashi departs the station, a playful waltz melody echoes through the station. “The melody is supposed to conjure up images of the bustle of Ōsaka for passengers on the limited express,” says Keihan.
> 
> Starting in June 2007, Keihan began using different melodies at approximately 20 of its main stations. The melodies are produced by keyboard artist Mukaiya Minoru of the fusion band Cassiopeia. The melodies are a 180-degree turn from the typical prolonged beeps that hurry passengers onto the train. After releasing a CD of the songs (_Keihan Electric Railway: Departure Melody Collection_, ¥2,000) in November 2008, sales reached 2,000 copies within half a year.
> 
> “The days of building residential neighborhoods, extending rail lines out, and cramming passengers onto the trains are over. The station melodies are a tool to provide passengers with a bit of lifestyle comfort and pleasure when traveling by train,” says Mukaiya, who is an avid railfan who has also produced work for the Kyūshū Shinkansen.
> 
> In preparation for opening the Hanshin Namba Line in March, Hanshin Electric Railway rolled out a new set of melodies based partially on Mukaiya’s arrangements of “I’ve Been Working on the Railroad.” After the railway began distributing the melodies to its paid mobile site targeted towards fans of the Hanshin Tigers baseball team in April, the songs recorded over 10,000 downloads.
> 
> *Songs with connections*
> JR West is placing its efforts behind songs that have strong local connections. For the opening of Shimamoto Station (Shimamotochō, Ōsaka Prefecture) on the Tōkaidō Line in March 2008, JR West used the theme song from Suntory Whisky commercials for station melodies since Suntory has a distillery nearby. For the March 2007 opening of Sakura Shukugawa Station (Nishinomiya City, Hyōgo Prefecture), also on the Tōkaidō Line, JR West used the song “Sakura” by folk duo Kobukuro. According to JR West, locals requested the song.
> 
> In the Kantō region, Keihin Electric Express Railway has begun using melodies selected by the public at 17 stations. The melodies signal when trains are about to approach the platforms. The melodies are from songs which are about areas surrounding the line or by famous artists from the areas and include “Misaki Meguri” (Misakiguchi Station) and “Yume de Aetara” (Keikyū Kamata Station). A compilation CD featuring the melodies was released in March and has sold over 14,000 copies.
> 
> “In the past, relieving congestion during the rush hours was a big issue for railway operators, but with population declining, the companies now have some leeway to make ‘soft’ improvements that improve the pleasure and comfort of riding the trains. As stations become more unique and use unique melodies, it should help improve the image of railways as a whole,” says Kansai University professor Abe Seiji, who specializes in public utilities.


Sakura Shukugawa Station arrival melody
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irOUBPFu0Kw _Source: *noritetsu* on YouTube_

Departure melody at Tambabashi Station
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRfUtQW1KYc _Source: *keihine233ura106* on YouTube_

Each station on the Keihan Line has a unique melody, but if you string them together, you get a song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81McF1CKSks _Source: *Ecthel5324* onYouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Sakai City LRT revised plan in the works*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/osaka/news/20090729-OYT8T00099.htm



> Regarding Sakai City’s plan to build a light rail line through the city center, the original proposal to convert some streets to a one-lane, one-way configuration in order to free up right-of-way for the tracks has been revised. Instead, the City is now proposing to retain the current configuration of two-way flow with a total of two traffic lanes. The unusual side-running configuration proposed under the original plan is also being reconsidered. Locals along the proposed alignment objected to the configuration as it would present an obstacle to cars passing each other or parking.
> 
> In the original plan released to the public at the end of last year, Phase 1 of the project would run 1.7 km from Sakai Higashi Station on the Nankai Kōya Line to Sakai Station on the Nankai Main Line and open by the end of 2010. Two-lane city roads along the alignment would be reduced to one lane in order to accommodate the two light rail tracks.
> 
> In February and June of this year, however, citizens expressed their doubts and opposition to the plan at public workshops at the municipal elementary school district in Sakai Ward. Public commenters cited concerns about one-way streets and the inability to take deliveries or load and unload goods on the street. As a result, the City is revising the plan and construction schedule.
> 
> There are multiple alternatives being considered at the moment, including one proposal that keeps two-way roadways and provides room for two tracks by narrowing sidewalks and relocating street trees. Another alternative preserves sidewalk width, but would make the line single-track, leaving questions about whether or not the line would be able to maintain the basic capacity needed.
> 
> The city plans to present the merits and demerits of each alternative to the public, and will finalize the revised plan after receiving comment. Mayoral aide Matsui Toshiharu says, “It’s unlikely we’ll gain a consensus on making streets one-way, but if we can preserve two-way traffic flow, I think we can make headway. We will consider all alternatives while keeping an open ear to comments from the public.”


----------



## quashlo

*Progress in proposed Hokusō Line fare reductions*
http://mytown.asahi.com/chiba/news.php?k_id=12000000907280003



> In regards to the proposed fare reductions for the Hokusō Line to kick in with the opening of the Narita New Rapid Railway next year, Chiba Prefecture has finalized its intention to cover ¥100 million of the total cost annually over a period of five years. The prefectural government is proposing a five percent reduction in fares and is requesting an annual contribution of ¥300 million from six villages and two towns along the line. The prefecture and local jurisdictions would shoulder ¥400 million of the financial burden, with an additional ¥400 million contribution from the railway operator to bring the total to the required ¥800 million. After the proposal gains a general consensus of support from the public, the prefecture will present the plan to the railway operator.
> 
> Initially, the prefecture offered to convert ¥5.3 billion in interest-free loans to Hokusō Line operator Hokusō Railway into ¥1.5 billion in shares in the company to strengthen the financial state of the railway. After local jurisdictions repeatedly requested an additional contribution from the prefectural government to the costs of implementing the fare reduction, it began considering several alternative proposals, including one that would have doubled the converted shares in the railway operator to ¥3.0 billion.
> 
> Since the beginning, the local jurisdictions have requested fare reductions of 15 percent or higher as well as contributions not in the form of financial aid, but in investment that would help stabilize the railway’s financial situation. After a financial analysis indicated that the local contribution could be covered by increased fixed-asset tax revenue from higher land values (due to reduced fares along the line), consensus for the prefecture’s compromise plan spread.
> 
> Hokusō Railway, however, is burdened with a ¥30 billion accumulated deficit and is requesting that any proposed fare reductions be covered by financial aid from the local governments. Executives from Keisei Electric Railway, which will operate the Narita New Rapid Railway as a through-service onto the Hokusō Line, have also said they intend to pay an appropriate contribution as part of the track-sharing agreement, but has stressed that their total contribution should be less than that of the local governments.
> 
> The prefectural government, however, has emphasized that approximately half of the cost of constructing the Narita New Rapid Railway is being covered by the national, prefectural, and local governments, and has been trying to reach a compromise with Hokusō and Keisei, who would reap the benefits of increased ridership from the new line. The prefectural government is attempting to reach a consensus among the involved parties mid-August, which the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) has set as the deadline for fare approvals.


----------



## quashlo

*Hiroshima trams: rolling museums and city landmarks*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/tabi/data/railway/da_ra_20090727_01.htm?from=yolsp



> “Hiroshima’s trams are a museum.” Hiroshima Electric Railway’s (Hiroden) catchphrase caught my attention. “Survivor trams” that bore the brunt of the atomic bomb, trams that switched owners from Kōbe and Ōsaka, and the newest super low-floor trams all mingle on the same tracks.
> 
> After arriving at Hiroden Hiroshima Station at the South Exit of JR Hiroshima Station, a round-faced tram, featuring green lines on a white base, caught my attention. Known as the “Green Mover MAX,” it began operations four years ago as the first domestically-produced super low-floor tram.
> 
> Ten years ago, Hiroden began putting its efforts behind next-generation light-rail vehicles, which produce fewer carbon emissions than cars and are user-friendly thanks to their low floors. According to Yamamoto Ryūta (37yo), a member of Hiroden's administrative team, local elementary schoolchildren now learn about those efforts during lessons on the environment.
> 
> I quickly boarded the Green Mover MAX. The seats were a deep green and featured an “autumn leaves” motif that exuded “Hiroshima.” The train was destined for Miyajimaguchi. The line serves two World Heritage Sites, including the Atomic Bomb Dome and Itsukushima Shrine, located nearby the terminal.
> 
> With the Atomic Bomb Dome on the left, the train proceeds down a street lined with buildings. It’s easy to see how it has become the lifeline of Hiroshima’s citizens, with the largest ridership of any tram network in Japan. The tram was crowded with men and women going to work and shopping, as well as tourists from overseas.
> 
> After departing Nishi-Hiroshima Station and entering the Miyajima Line, the train’s speed jumped noticeably. From here on, the train was no longer on tram right-of-way but on a heavy rail line. The train went head-to-head with a JR San’yō Line train on the adjacent track for a while. If my five-year-old son was with me, he would have enjoyed the battle as well.
> 
> Rumbling through the city on the trams feels like being in a museum. We crossed paths with an old-fashioned beige and dark brown tram, a 750 series car purchased from the Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau in 1965. The 3000 series trams, with a livery of beige with pink accents, are former trams from Fukuoka City. I remembered the story of a friend who said he used to take the tram to the ocean as a child. These trams carry the memories of many different people from many different places.
> 
> But the older cars still have narrow entrances and exits and large platform gaps. On a 1900 series tram manufactured in 1957 and purchased from the Kyōto Municipal Transportation Bureau, I asked one woman (34yo) with a one-year-old child what she thought: “They’re difficult with strollers.”
> 
> Next was a beige and deep-green tram built in 1942, a survivor of the atomic bomb. Hiroden lost many of its employees in the blast. Running a mere three days after the bomb was dropped, No. 652 gave citizens hope. The floor of No. 652 is composed of wooden slats, and the window frames are also wood. I felt a profound sense of history as I rode it.
> 
> The only two trams to have survived the blast that are still in revenue service are No. 652 and No. 651. There are some schools that charter the tram for fieldtrips and invite survivors of the bomb to tell their stories.
> 
> Urban design that is friendly to both the environment and users, the atomic bomb… This was one tram journey that really made me think.
> 
> *Hiroshima Electric Railway*
> Total length of 35.1 km, comprised of street-running portions (19.0 km) and the Miyajima Line (16.1 km). For tourists and visitors, a convenient pass allows unlimited travel in one day (¥600 for adults, ¥300 for children). Between April and October, the railway operates a retro-tram decorated in Taishō Era livery. The Hiroshima Municipal Transportation Bureau’s Science Museum also displays now-retired cars that survived the bomb. Coinciding with the LRT Urban Summit in Hiroshima City in October, the railway will hold a tram festival on November 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Mover MAX (left) passing by a former Ōsaka tram.


Hiroshima Electric Railway tram map








_Source: Wikipedia_

Some videos:

The controlled chaos outside Eba Carbarn:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W75_x9IXnJ8 _Source: *nimo5* on YouTube_

Nishi-Hiroshima Station:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEOFGHGSQdY _Source: *Niipura* on YouTube_

Line 1 cab view (Kamiyachō-Higashi to Kanayamachō)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QreBiiVP9j4 _Source: *daisukesakajo* on YouTube_
(This user also has a lot of other Hiroden cab views on his channel)


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kichijōji Station to undergo renovation starting in fall*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tokyo/20090731/CK2009073102000053.html



> Beginning this autumn, JR East will begin renovation work on Kichijōji Station (Musashino City). The project involves widening the public passageway running north-south through the station and installing elevators, with completion scheduled in five years.
> 
> As part of the renovation work, the city, JR East, and Keiō Electric Railway, which also serves the station, signed off on a memorandum of understanding.
> 
> According to the plan, the public passageway connecting the North Exit and South Exit will be doubled in width from the current eight meters to sixteen meters, with the hope of relieving congestion inside the station and increasing convenience. There are currently no elevators at the station, but the project will install a total of three elevators located both inside and outside of the faregates. In addition, the project will install a multi-use washroom inside the faregates, improving accessibility for all passengers.
> 
> After hearing complaints that the faregates were difficult to find, the project will consolidate the three faregates onto the second floor and make it easier for passengers to move around. The project marks the first major renovation since the opening of station building Kichijōji LONLON. The stores inside the building will also be renovated and the structure retrofitted as part of the project.


Kichijōji Station is a major station on the JR Chūō Line (rapid) and Chūō-Sōbu Line (local) and Keiō Inokashira Line. Daily station entries are 143,178 for the JR station (2008). Daily station entries and exits are 147,424 for the Keiō station. Kichijōji itself is a very popular neighborhood and consistenly ranks high among places that people in Tōkyō want to live.

Platform 2 at JR Kichijōji, the Chūō-Sōbu Line (local) for Shinjuku, Tōkyō, and Chiba.


_Source: *shuhei kagawa* on Flickr_

Platform 3 at JR Kichijōji, the Chūō Line (rapid) for Tachikawa, Hachiōji, and Takao.


_Source: *koyhoge* on Flickr_

JR Kichijōji Station


_Source: *Daniel Shi* on Flickr_


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō: Part 7*

Tōkyō Sky Tree, being built on the site of a former cargo yard owned by Tōbu Railway. The project is being undertaken by a company that is 100 percent financed by Tōbu, and it is one of the more prominent examples of development adjacent to stations (i.e., what we love to call “TOD,” at least in America). The 610-m tower will house offices, an observatory, and other public facilities, in addition to serving as a broadcast tower replacement for Tōkyō Tower.



A six-car Tōbu Isesaki Line local train bound for Kita-Senju arrives at Narihirabashi Station, which partially extends over the roadway on this elevated structure. The Hanzōmon Line through-service actually connects with the Isesaki Line at Hikifune (the third station in), so there are a few “shuttle” trains that run the 7 km between Asakusa and Kita-Senju.



The back alley adjacent to the station.



After entering the station, I walk up to the platforms, just as a train leaves, bound for the terminal Asakusa about 1 km away.



The inbound platform, facing east, with a bit of Tōkyō Sky Tree construction. The station consists of a single island platform. There used to be ground platforms at this station as well where Tōkyō Sky Tree is being constructed. Once the Hanzōmon Line was extended to Oshiage to connect with the Isesaki Line—a mere six years ago in 2003, actually—the ground platforms were demolished.



Outbound platform, facing east. The east end of the platform has quite a bit of slope and would likely not be acceptable if designed today. The platform island itself makes a gentle s-curve. The terminal, Asakusa Station, is similarly an unusual configuration because of space constraints and sharp curves, so some trains that are too long make use of door cuts—i.e., locking certain doors / cars due to safety reasons.



Closer towards the edge. Here, a couple of trains sit on the storage tracks on the northeast corner of the station, including a 200 series or 250 series limited express train. The Isesaki Line is one of the more important radial lines in the Tōkyō rail network, and extends 115 km from Asakusa in Tōkyō to Isesaki in Gunma Prefecture. The line is quadruple-tracked for about 19 km between Kita-Senju and Kita-Koshigaya, the longest quadruple-track section in Japan outside of JR. It’s a bit unusual in that it doesn’t connect with the Yamanote Line at all, but it makes up for it by running through-service onto two Tōkyō Metro lines. Hibiya Line through-services are local trains from the Isesaki Line, running as far as Naka-Meguro on the Hibiya Line. The Hanzōmon Line through-services are express trains from the Isesaki Line.



A section semi-express for Kuki Station, an 8000 series train, arrives at the station. This is from the west end, facing the direction of Asakusa. This end of the station sits above the roadway.



At the very end of the platform, looking south. The small bridge at center spans a canal, and Oshiage Station is about 1 km to the left. Oshiage used to be connected to Narihirabashi via an underground walkway, but after the Hanzōmon Line was extended, the walkway was closed. The nondescript building on the immediate left is actually the headquarters of Tōbu Railway.



Conductor steps out. Narihirabashi has about 71,000 daily entries and exits.



West end of the platform, facing towards Asakusa. In the distance is the headquarters of Asahi Beer.



Space constraints mean houses are right up against the tracks. In older apartments, both sound and vibration are prominent issues… The whole building may vibrate as trains pass by. 



I take a local train to Asakusa Station, which is also served by the Tōkyō Metro Ginza Line and Toei Subway Asakusa Line in addition to the Tōbu Isesaki Line. These are the Asakusa Line platforms at the station. On the opposite side, a Keihin Electric Express Railway (Keikyū) train boards at the platform. This is the terminus of the Asakusa Line, which runs through-service on both ends of the line: on the west end with Keikyū (at Sengakuji) and on the east end with a combination of Keisei Electric Railway and Hokusō Railway (at Kuramae / Oshiage). Coincidentally, the Tsukuba Express has its own Asakusa Station located about a 10- to 15-minute walk west of the main Asakusa Station.



After boarding a train, I get off at one station down the line (Kuramae) to transfer to a train heading out to Oshiage and the Keisei network. The Asakusa Line is another subway line where the through-service doesn’t start at the official end of the line, but instead branches off earlier in the line. At Kuramae, I board a Keisei through-service and get off at Keisei Takasago Station.

Keisei Takasago is a major junction in the Keisei network, and is the nexus of three lines: the Main Line between Keisei Ueno and Narita Airport; the short, neighborhood Kanamachi Line; and the Hokusō Line operated by Hokusō Railway. The station itself has four tracks and two island platforms. This is from the north (outbound) island platform. Peeking in from the top left corner, you can see part of the three-head signal for the three branches leaving the station.



An out-of-service Toei 5300 series train waits at Platform 3. Although Keisei Electric Railway and Hokusō Railway are officially separate companies, they are both part of the Keisei Group, as is the Shin-Keisei Electric Railway.



A four-car local (a 3500 series) for Tsudanuma arrives at Platform 4. Asakusa Line trains are designed as 18 m cars with three doors per side, so through-servicing Keikyū, Keisei, and Hokusō stock also conforms to these requirements. 



The 3500 series trains were first introduced in 1972 and are slowly being phased out.



On Platform 3, facing west towards Oshiage and Ueno. One station to the west is Aoto, which is another junction, connecting the Keisei Main Line and Keisei Oshiage Line. The Keisei Main Line goes to the Keisei’s Tōkyō terminal at Ueno Station, while the Oshiage Line is a short, 5 km line that connects the Main Line with the Toei Asakusa Line and allows for through-service. However, the Oshiage Line actually carries a larger number of trains than the Main Line because of the convenience of through-service.

Here, two station attendants wait at the platform, a common sight at stations where there is heavy passenger activity or where the platform curves obstruct vision along the entire length of the train, as is the case here.



Platform 4, facing northeast. The Keisei lines pass through some modest working-class neighborhoods in the eastern wards of Tōkyō. Keisei Takasago has daily entries and exits of 90,000.



On Platform 1, a rapid bound for Haneda Airport on the Keikyū Airport Line boards passengers. Both the international airport (Narita) and domestic airport (Haneda) are connected to each other by rail, but only a handful of trains actually run from one airport to the other. Owing partially to the location of Narita Airport far from central Tōkyō, the distance between the two airports is quite large (90 km), and it can take as much as two hours to do the trip. There are also no passing tracks on the Asakusa Line, so all trains run local within the subway. There is a proposal to build a new bypass subway that would actually stop at Tōkyō Station, making it more convenient to transfer between Shinkansen and airport, as well as decrease travel time between the two airports. The current Asakusa Line alignment runs by Tōkyō Station, but isn’t connected to it.



The rapid train departs the station.



A Chiba New Town Railway 9100 series train boards at Platform 1, a local for Haneda Airport. These units are owned by Chiba New Town Railway, but operated and maintained by Hokusō Railway. Chiba New Town Railway is a full subsidiary of Keisei Electric Railway and owns the eastern end of the Hokusō Line, from Komuro to the terminal at Imba Nihon Idai (12.5 km). It contracts the operation of the Hokusō Line on that segment to Hokusō Railway. The rest of the Hokusō Line west of Komuro is owned by Hokusō Railway. The line is being extended east from Imba Nihon Idai to connect with Narita Airport, and this route will become part of the Narita New Rapid Railway, which will reduce travel time between Narita and central Tōkyō.



The nickname for the series is “C-Flyer,” which is painted on the sides of the car. Also displayed on the outside is the Keisei Group logo.



We switch over to Platforms 1 and 2. Here, a Toei train bound for Nishi-Magome Station waits at the platform. Nishi-Magome is the official western terminus of the Asakusa Line, but only a limited number of trains actually go that far. Most switch over to the Keikyū Line at Sengakuji and run through-service. Instead of being the “main line,” the section between Sengakuji and Nishi-Magome is really more of a branch line, and a lot of the trains on that section simply run as shuttles to connect to other trains at Sengakuji.



I got off at Aoto to transfer to a Keikyū through-service train. Aoto is an impressive bi-level, completely elevated station. The second and third levels of the station contain two tracks and one island platform each. The second floor is for inbound trains towards Oshiage, Shinagawa, Haneda Airport, and Ueno, while the third floor is for outbound trains towards Funabashi, Tsudanuma, Narita Airport, and Imba Nihon Idai.



To be continued…


----------



## ruready1000

quashlo said:


> Beginning this autumn, JR East will begin renovation work on Kichijōji Station (Musashino City). The project involves widening the public passageway running north-south through the station and installing elevators, *with completion scheduled in five years*.


I know it's hard to renovate the exsiting station, maybe even harder than building new station, but I think 5 years are too long.


----------



## ruready1000

quashlo said:


> *Tōkyō: Part 7*
> 
> 
> To be continued…


Great posts as always. I enjoyed reading your trip every time. Thanks.


----------



## burningbaka

Aoto and Takasago stations are very impressive for me

front view (Takasago -> Aoto 2nd floor)




Train on the right is for Ueno, and train on here is for Oshiage

20x high speed video on Aoto 3rd floor


----------



## quashlo

*JR East commemorates 100th anniversary of Yamanote Line’s naming*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0907/TKY200909070047.html



> In commemoration of the 100th anniversary of the naming of the Yamanote Line, JR East began operating a special wrap train modeled after the livery of the national railways at the time. One train features the special wrapping, which will run until December 4 on the Yamanote Line loop through Central Tōkyō.
> 
> According to JR East, the Railway Bureau at the time (the predecessor of today’s Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism) named the Shinagawa Line (Shinagawa – Shinjuku – Akabane), Toshima Line (Ikebukuro – Tabata), and other lines as the “Yamanote Line” on October 12, 1909. In December of that year, the line was electrified. After the elevation of the Ueno – Akihabara – Tōkyō section in 1925, loop service began. The alternative pronunciation as “Yamate Line” lasted until March 1971, when the official name was consolidated as “Yamanote Line.”
> 
> The image of the Yamanote Line is lime green, but dedicated trains for the Yamanote Line in lime-green livery only arrived in 1963. For more than half a century after it was established, the Yamanote Line used a dark brown livery known as “Grape No. 2.” JR East’s special wrap train is a revival of this color scheme, and replicates the livery from the 60s.
> 
> As a result of increased ridership and technological innovations, the number of trains operated on the line is more than three times what it was 100 years ago. JR East says it hopes passengers will enjoy “stepping back in time for a bit.” JR East will notify the general public of the special train through posters and announcements in an effort to avoid confusion.


As part of the anniversary, JR East also produced a special advertisement for the Yamanote Line for display on the train channel.








_Source: rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

I haven’t found a video of the actual in-train ad, but some screencaps are here:
http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2009/09/post_1090.html

The special wrap train. The effort is sponsored by Meiji Seika, a confectionary company, so their name covers the exterior of the train and all the ads inside the train have been switched out with ads for Meiji.

_Source: *takuhitosotome*_* on Flickr[/i]**


Source: takuhitosotome on Flickr[/i]

Wrap train at Ōsaki Station:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3b6isuuLpi0 Source: saychan71 on YouTube*


----------



## quashlo

*Kashiwa Station East Exit pedestrian deck to be renovated*
http://mytown.asahi.com/chiba/news.php?k_id=12000000909100003



> Kashiwa City will completely renovate the Kashiwa Station East Exit pedestrian deck (i.e., the “double deck”). The deck was constructed in 1973 and has become a symbol of Kashiwa’s vibrancy, but the structure is beginning to show age and has drawn concern due to insufficient seismic design, deteriorating pavement, and water leaks. The renovation will start October 1 and is scheduled to finish December 3.
> 
> The renewal will lighten the weight of the deck, increasing its resistance to earthquake damage. The pavement will consist of granite and the drainage system will be redone. Existing slope will be removed, helping to improve accessibility for all users.
> 
> The concrete guardrails will be replaced with toughened glass to help create a more open atmosphere.
> 
> In addition, a 40 m long, 5 m wide canopy will be constructed from the station to nearby commercial buildings, and a new escalator will be installed at one location. Three openings in the current deck will be filled, increasing the floor area by 100 sq m over the current design to 5,600 sq m.
> 
> With the renovation of the deck, the first floor section will also be improved. The flower beds nicknamed “Jack and the Beanstalk” will be removed to make way for special event space.
> 
> The total project cost is ¥1.33 billion. As the deck will still be open to the public during construction, the work will be performed in stages.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō: Part 11*

Our next stop is Kita-Senju Station, a major transfer hub in Adachi Ward, Tōkyō. The JR Jōban Line, Tōbu Isesaki Line, Metropolitan Intercity Railway Tsukuba Express, and the Tōkyō Metro Hibiya Line and Chiyoda Line all serve this station. With five lines and four different operators, the station itself is large, with portions underground, at-grade, and elevated.

This is inside the Tōbu section of the station, which has platforms on the first and third levels. The first-level platforms are two island platforms (four tracks) for the Isesaki “Main” Line (to / from Asakusa) and through-services to / from the Tōkyō Metro Hanzōmon Line. This is the third level, which has two island platforms (three tracks) to serve the Hibiya Line and through-service trains to / from the Isesaki Line local tracks. This is the official “dividing line” between the Isesaki Line and the Hibiya Line. Here, a Tōbu train on a Hibiya Line through-service waits at Platform 7, bound for Naka-Meguro.



Looking behind us, we get a better view of the whole platform. Platforms 6 and 7 are for Hibiya Line trains, but Platform 6 is primarily used for trains which switchback and don’t run through-service onto the Isesaki Line. The through-service trains from the Isesaki Line instead use Platform 7. Here, passengers line up for the next train, which is scheduled to depart from Platform 6. The platforms are built wider than typical platforms to allow for sufficient queuing space and adequate passenger flow.



Looking down Platform 6. Just to the left, sectioned off by a barrier, is Platform 5, for outbound Isesaki Line local trains and Hibiya Line trains that end here. Beyond that is the Tsukuba Express section of the station, and beyond that the JR section.



Looking southwest from the edge of the platform. These are officially Hibiya Line tracks. Just to the right is the elevated structure for the Tsukuba Express.



The queues have grown…



A Hibiya Line train pulls into the station from one of the two storage tracks on the northeast end of the station. A Tōkyū 1000 series unit, the train is bound for Musashi Kosugi on the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line. Hibiya Line trains also run through-service with the Tōyoko Line at Naka-Meguro Station. However, Tōbu trains don’t go onto the Tōyoko Line and Tōkyū trains don’t go onto the Isesaki Line.



The cleaning staff steps off the train as the passengers board.





Last call.
In the past, the barrier used to be on this side of the center track, and trains from the Hibiya Line that ended at this station would arrive on this track to discharge passengers. This was later switched so that these trains discharge at Platform 5, and then enter the storage tracks before switching back to reenter the station in the opposite direction on Platform 6.



I boarded a Chiyoda Line train to get to Meiji Jingū-mae Station, which is just a short walk away from Harajuku Station. Although the two aren’t physically connected and passengers must walk aboveground to travel between the two, this is advertised as a transfer. This is from the counterclockwise Yamanote Line platform at Harajuku. The two tracks to the side are the Yamanote Cargo Line, which is primarily used for Saikyō and Shōnan-Shinjuku Line trains (which skip this station), as well as some limited express and other special trains. A few cargo trains do occasionally use the tracks as well.



In addition to the island platform we’re standing on, there is a special auxiliary Platform 3 (not visible in the picture) only used during the New Year’s to help divert passenger traffic. Harajuku Station sees 75,000 entries on a regular day, but ridership at the station increases during the New Year’s as people come to visit Meiji Shrine. Just north (further into the picture, but not visible here) is another special platform off of the Yamanote Cargo Line specifically for the use of the royal family. Nowadays, however, it is almost never used.



We get off at Gotanda a few stops down. The pedestrian bridges outside the station offer good views of the action. Here, a counterclockwise Yamanote Line train bound for Shinagawa and Tōkyō pulls into the station.



Six-door car.



There was some construction work going on immediately next to the station, but at the time I didn’t get a chance to check out what it was. They’re apparently doing some major renovation of this station, including construction of an elevator to the platform level.



A view of the cordoned off construction area, as well as the bus area, taxi zone, and plaza outside the station. In addition to the Yamanote Line, Gotanda is also served by the Tōkyū Ikegami Line and Toei Subway Asakusa Line.



Our next goal, Tōkyū Gotanda Station. This station building, Remy Gotanda, is designed such that passengers can travel through the retail space to reach the Ikegami Line platforms on the fourth floor.



The main entrance / exit to the station.



The special transfer gates with the Yamanote Line, which lead directly to the Yamanote Line platforms. This set of faregates is actually substantially larger than the set at the main entrance due to all the transferring passengers. The signs encourage passengers not to rush when transferring.



The station is actually above the Yamanote Line tracks. This is facing southeast towards Shinagawa.



A Yamanote Line train for Shibuya and Shinjuku approaches the station.



Stopped at the station.
A construction area on the west side of the station is also cordoned off.



On the Ikegami Line platforms. The Ikegami Line is unusual in that it has remained relatively untouched through the years. Compared to Tōkyū’s main lines (Tōyoko Line, Den’en Toshi Line, and Meguro Line), the Ikegami Line operates much shorter trains (3 cars, 18 m each). The distance between stations is short (less than 1 km), and there is no limited-stop service provided. However, service is frequent, with a train every 2-3 minutes during the morning peak. Here, trains have arrived on both platforms and disembarking passengers make their way to the exit at the other end.





The train on Platform 2 departs, bound for Kamata about 11 km away.



The Tōkyū 7700 series on Platform 1 is next up to depart, so we get on board.



About 20 minutes later, we arrive at Tōkyū Kamata Station in Ōta Ward, Tōkyō. Here, our Ikegami Line train waits at Platform 1.



The 1000 series train ahead of us departs, headed back to Gotanda.



A Tōkyū 7600 series train on the Tamagawa Line, in so-called “kabuki” livery, waits at the station before departure towards Tamagawa Station.



Kamata Station is also served by the JR Keihin-Tōhoku Line. This is the central entrance.



The station consists of two island platforms with three tracks, with the center track serving switchbacks or runs coming to / from the car yard. This is Platform 1 for Yokohama and the Negishi Line. Just off to the side are the tracks for the Tōkaidō Line. Kamata is the seat of Ōta Ward, which houses its offices in the large building to the left.





After a handful of stops on the way, we arrive at Yokohama Station. Keikyū, a private railway, competes with JR for traffic on this section between Yokohama and Tōkyō, in some cases running directly next to JR trains. At left are the Keikyū tracks leaving Yokohama towards the southwest. To the right are the Negishi Line (Keihin-Tōhoku Line) tracks. The platforms are numbered such that JR is given Platforms 3 through 10, and Keikyū is given Platforms 1 and 2.



A look at the rest of JR’s platforms at Yokohama. The closest island platform is for the Tōkaidō Line, here looking west towards Ōfuna, Fujisawa, and Odawara. Just behind that is the island platform for the Yokosuka Line and Shōnan-Shinjuku Line. Construction work is continuing on various parts of Yokohama Station. JR is currently doubling the width of the Yokosuka Line platforms to take over space originally occupied by the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line. After the construction of the Minato Mirai Line, the Tōyoko Line was moved underground, so the extra space will be used to widen the Yokosuka Line platforms, which are severely congested and dangerous.



New section of track, where the ballast here has been replaced with concrete slab. You can also see some of the work going on underneath the platform.



The interior of the station is also in “construction mode.”



To be continued…


----------



## superchan7

JR Yamanote's 6-door cars are very cool. The next highest door density that I know would be HK and several other Chinese cities, with 5 doors per side per car, but those are on every car and in HK are like this on trains up to 12 cars in length.


----------



## Erzei

I just have to say that i love your post qashlo!

For me, the network is so impressive and amazing. 

Thanks for posting


----------



## Ekowc

Toei Steercar arriving to Minowabashi terminal.









Minowabashi has different platforms for embarking & disembarking passengers.
Here is the departure platform.









Older/Restored(?) streetcar spotted.









View from the streetcar.









Enoden (Enoshima Electric Railway) train/tram at Fujisawa station.
If you ever visit Japan, ride the enoden. Its really worth it.


----------



## Vapour

quashlo said:


> There was some construction work going on immediately next to the station, but at the time I didn’t get a chance to check out what it was. They’re apparently doing some major renovation of this station, including construction of an elevator to the platform level.


That's exactly what it is. They've been working on the site for quite some time now.



> The main entrance / exit to the station.
> 
> 
> 
> The special transfer gates with the Yamanote Line, which lead directly to the Yamanote Line platforms. This set of faregates is actually substantially larger than the set at the main entrance due to all the transferring passengers. The signs encourage passengers not to rush when transferring.
> 
> 
> 
> The station is actually above the Yamanote Line tracks. This is facing southeast towards Shinagawa.


Tokyu Gotanda is my line :colgate: Didn't you manage to spot any 7000 series?
Ikegami line has some interesting stations. One of them is Ontakesan which is directly above the Tokaido shinkansen/Yokosuka line tracks, so you can see the bullet ladies speeding below your feet as you wait for your train. 
Transferring at Hatanodai feels like time-traveling, as Ikegami like platforms look untouched for the last 40 or 50 years, while Oimachi's are brand new (fully renovated last year)
Finally, the stretch between Gotanda and Osaki-hirokoji is a serious candidate for the shortest distance between stations in Tokyo: a mere 150 meters.


----------



## quashlo

Vapour said:


> That's exactly what it is. They've been working on the site for quite some time now.


I see... Thanks for confirming. Unfortunately, these small projects get lost in the array of big projects, so it's hard to keep tabs.



Vapour said:


> Tokyu Gotanda is my line :colgate: Didn't you manage to spot any 7000 series?


Ah, I didn't know... I knew you lived along the Tōkyū Line, but I figured it was Den'en Toshi or Tōyoko. Makes me curious to know what lines the other forumers live on...


----------



## TWK90

^^

Quashlo, could you try to translate this?

http://www.kobe-np.co.jp/news/keizai/0002353108.shtml

This news is about new JR West EMU 225 series for Keihanshin area....other than that, i can't understand the article


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

Vapour said:


> Ikegami line has some interesting stations. One of them is Ontakesan which is directly above the Tokaido shinkansen/Yokosuka line tracks, so you can see the bullet ladies speeding below your feet as you wait for your train.


I used to live in Ontakesan...very good place to watch trains, not to mention a decent place live as well. And I agree, Ikegami line is very unique. But it's a pain to ride during the morning rush. I used to have to transfer at Hatanodai, which had a lot of work going on at the time (3 yrs ago); it was tough trying to manage through all those people...


----------



## quashlo

*JR West to introduce new 225 series DC trains*
http://rail.hobidas.com/news/info/article/106471.html



> The new 225 series will feature a strengthened cab design with a crushable zone, allowing the energy from collisions to be concentrated and absorbed above and below. The collision-absorbing design largely cuts in half the acceleration or deceleration experienced by passengers during a collision and is part of the railway’s new safety strategy.
> 
> For the train interior, standee rings will be increased 50 percent above existing train designs and changed to an orange color, increasing their visibility during a moment’s notice. The size of the rings will also be increased to make them easier to grasp for passengers.
> 
> Handrails will also be redesigned, with sharp corners changed to curved and blunt designs that prevent injury. The radii of curved sections will also be increased to make the handrails easier to grasp.
> 
> The interior of the train will also feature improved accessibility as part of a “barrier-free” design. The shape of the restrooms will be redesigned, with the door widened and floor area increased. For priority seating areas, standee straps will be colored green to increase awareness and visibility among regular passengers. The edges of the train doors and train area will also feature colored yellow strips and door indicator lights to make them more visible to passengers. Overhead baggage racks will also be designed for a lower height than existing rolling stock.
> 
> In an effort to improve passenger service, passenger information displays using LCDs similar to existing installations on 321 series trains will also be installed in the new trains.
> 
> The first new trains will be completed by May 2010, with a total of approximately 200 cars to be built. The trains will primarily be used on _shin-kaisoku_ “special rapid” service trains. The total cost of the new rolling stock is approximately ¥30 billion.


Click the source link for renderings.


----------



## quashlo

*Conference on fate of Meitetsu Hiromi Line*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/gifu/news/20090916-OYT8T01100.htm



> In regards to the fate of the section of the Meitetsu Hiromi Line between Shin-Kani and Mitake, leaders from the local jurisdictions of Kani City, Mitakechō, and Yaotsuchō, and Meitetsu Vice-President and Railway Operations Department President Andō Kazufumi gathered for a conference at Mitakechō Town Hall on September 16. Kani City and Mitakechō agreed to provide annual financial assistance of ¥100 million out of the total annual expected shortfall of approximately ¥200 million. The funding would come into effect starting next year and continue for three years.
> 
> Based on the proportion of users from both jurisdictions, Kani City will provide ¥30 million, while Mitakechō will provide ¥70 million. In addition to the Kani City Council and Mitakechō Town Council, the plan has already been approved by the Hiromi Line Working Group composed of representatives from the three towns and villages affected, as well as representatives from schools and neighborhood councils.
> 
> In addition to a subsidization plan to help operator Meitetsu, the conference also agreed to establish a goal of increasing annual ridership on the line from last year’s 1.070 million to 1.111 million in three years (by 2012). The representatives agreed to work with Meitetsu to consider ways of increasing patronage of the line.
> 
> At a press conference, Mitakechō Town Chief Watanabe Kimio said, “The ridership goal means another 100 passengers a day, but it isn’t impossible. In order to get commuters working at industrial parks to switch modes to trains, we plan on running a bus starting this fall connecting Mitake Station and the industrial parks.” With regards to the strategy after 2012, Meitetsu Vice-President Andō cautioned, “Even if we meet the ridership goal, it only means an increase in revenue of ¥6 million, and is by no means a solution to the line’s annual deficit of ¥200 million. After three years, we will need to discuss the issues with the local jurisdictions.”


The Hiromi Line is a branch line of the Meitetsu Inuyama Line, which is split in half at Shin-Kani Station. Service west of Shin-Kani is more frequent and is better connected to Nagoya and the rest of the Meitetsu network. Service east of Shin-Kani to Mitake (for Mitakechō) is less frequent and only single-track. All passengers looking to get from one half of the line to the other must transfer at Shin-Kani.

Cab view of Hiromi Line:
_Source: *railtomo* on YouTube_
Part 1 (Inuyama – Shin-Kani): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VltsEitMj4A
Part 2 (Shin-Kani – Mitake): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvBS-ZvVh6g


----------



## quashlo

*Events attempt to increase ridership on Meitetsu Gamagōri Line*
http://chubu.yomiuri.co.jp/news_kan/kan090920_2.htm



> On September 19, the Tomobiki Market selling local goods from Hazuchō, Aichi Prefecture was held on temple grounds and _sake_ cellars near Nishi-Hazu Station on the Meitetsu Gamagōri Line. The market was busy with visitors throughout the day. The market is sponsored by Hazuchō non-profit organization Hazu-Mikawa Bay Net, and is an attempt to encourage use of the Gamagōri Line and prevent the line from being abandoned.
> 
> The first stage was held at Yūshōji Temple, which featured miso cakes, Japanese sweets, pottery, and other goods. Many residents and visitors perused the stalls. A group of young women and children from Gamagōri City and Hazuchō also performed _yosakoi_ festival dancing. The second stage of the market was held at the _sake_ cellar of distillery Sonnō, which was opened to the public. Visitors sampled four varieties of _sake_, and events included a sweet _sake_ meet-and-greet and a guess-the-_sake_ competition.
> 
> The Gamagōri Line has been operating at a deficit as a result of a decrease in ridership, with representatives from Meitetsu asking local jurisdictions to do their part in encouraging people to use the line. Hazu-Mikawa Bay Net and officials are planning an additional Kira-Hazu Beachwalking event for October 11, where visitors will use the Gamagōri Line and do walks around the shoreline of Mikawa Bay.


The 17.6 km Gamagōri Line is entirely single-track, with the section near Gamagōri Station elevated.

Gamagōri Station, the eastern terminus of the line. This station is also served by the Tōkaidō Main Line.








_Source: Wikipedia_

Cab view of Gamagōri Line:
_Source: *atusi3ban* on YouTube_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2kT_QT-vD8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xpfMqw4viA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShEDH-y73DM

This isn’t a regular service train, but actually one of a series of special runs to commemorate the final days of the 7000 series Panorama Cars, which were officially retired from service after a final run on August 30. The rest of the cab view videos from this particular event are also on YouTube:
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=51D462468E26C626


----------



## quashlo

*Ichibata Electric Railway: Urban rolling stock finds a second home*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/trend/090919/trd0909190800001-n1.htm



> Clickety-clack, clickety-clack… One day near the beginning of autumn, standing along the shore of Lake Shinji, I heard the sound of a running train, the controlled rhythm on rails mixing with the serene sound of waves on the lake. The Ichibata Electric Railway traverses the Shimane Peninsula, and the rolling stock is composed entirely of trains from Kantō and Kansai area private railways. To my eyes, the retro Shōwa trains that had for many years ran amidst the hustle and bustle of urbanity were now enjoying a “second life” whisking by the shore of the lake, face in the wind.
> 
> With a streamlined cab design and two large front windows looking like spectacles, the Deha 3000 series train entered Dentetsu Izumo-shi Station. The train looked somehow familiar—it turns out the train was a “Zoom Car” from the Nankai Kōya Line linking Ōsaka and Wakayama.
> 
> For someone who had grown up along the Nankai Line, it immediately brought back memories. And yet it was a little saddening to see that the train had been cut down to two cars from the four- and six-car formations during its days with Nankai Electric Railway.
> 
> I boarded the Deha 3000 to make the best of the approximately one-hour journey to Matsue Shinjiko Onsen Station. Midway during the journey, an elderly man suddenly boarded the train with his bicycle. He placed the bicycle near the door and plopped himself down on one of the seats. The scene would be unthinkable in Ōsaka subway trains, but none of the other passengers seemed to think anything of it.
> 
> After asking one of the station agents later, I was informed that passengers can bring bicycles on board for an additional ¥300 per bicycle. Apparently, elderly passengers going to hospitals and clinics along the line, as well as housewives doing shopping, take advantage of the policy.
> 
> And according to Oka Kazuyuki (41yo), Ichibata Electric Railway’s Operations Section Chief, “Passengers have generally refrained from bringing bicycles on board during periods of crowding.” Passenger etiquette and the type of kindness only found on local railways have allowed the program to survive.
> 
> The view outside the window until Ichibataguchi Station was of endless waves of ears of rice on the Izumo Plain, changing to the scenery of Lake Shinji until Matsue Shinji Onsen Station. Staring outside the window, I quickly lost perception of the passage of time.
> 
> Ichibata Electric Railway is famous for having had the oldest remaining operational units in the country, the Deniha 50 series built in 1928 and 1929. But after losing the battle to age, the last unit was retired from service in March of this year, and is now preserved inside the carbarn at Unshū Hirata Station.
> 
> The car bodies are made of wood, and signs on the train’s doors say “hand-operated door.” Oka, who was once a conductor on the trains, recounts incidents where passengers attempted to open the door by hand as the train neared the station. “I had to pay special attention during boarding and alighting,” he jokes. The story was just one episode from the good old days of the Shōwa Era.
> 
> I decided to extend my journey to Izumo-taisha Shrine. Since the main shrine is currently undergoing restoration, the triangular roof was protected under temporary cover, and I wasn’t able to see any of the buildings at all. When I attempted to stop by the worship hall before heading back, I noticed a sign that said, “Special Exhibit of the Main Shrine’s Large Roof.” Apparently, visitors could take a tour of the restoration work for the shrine’s roof.
> 
> Thinking this was my chance, I cleared things with the receptionist and attempted to have a seat inside the waiting room, but not before the project manager suddenly spoke to me. “Please tuck your shirt into your pants.”
> 
> I immediately got a warning. That day was as hot as a midsummer day, so I had untucked my polo shirt and wrapped a towel around my neck. I certainly wasn’t dressed appropriately for the visit.
> 
> Many visitors were already waiting inside the tent, and the wait was apparently close to an hour. I had really wanted to see the rethatching work on the roof, but considering the time I had left, I didn’t have much of a chance. After debating inside the tent for twenty minutes on whether to stay or go, I finally gave up on the tour.
> 
> I also visited the former Taisha Station of the JR Taisha Line, abandoned March 1990. The shrine architecture of the station building, designed to match Izumo-taisha, was fit for the title of Important Cultural Property. The ticket gates and faretables are completely preserved. Written on the schedule was the first train of the day, “5:55, for Izumo-shi, Platform 1”—I was immediately taken aback by the scene, and it seemed as if a train was about to enter the station any moment now.
> 
> I finally got to taking pictures of trains. I staked out a location along the mountain slope looking down at Aikamachi Station. Lake Shinji stretched out below my eyes, with homes huddled along the narrow strip of flat land along the lakeshore.
> 
> The trains run approximately one an hour. Camera in hand, waiting for the train, elderly passengers and students seemed to assemble at the station, coming from who knows where. A few minutes later, the train arrived at the station, and after the students boarded, departed off. By looking at the number of people who had arrived at the platform, I was able to discern when a train would arrive soon.
> 
> Peeking at the casual scenes at the station through the lens of my camera, I thought to myself that the trains are truly a part of the daily lives of locals.


*Ichibata Electric Railway 2100 series*
Ex-Keiō Teito (now Keiō) Electric Railway 5000 series, constructed 1963-1969. Several other ex-Keiō Teito 5000 series trains were given to other local private railways, such as Fuji Kyūkō and Iyo Railway.


_Source: *zenjiro* on Flickr_

*Ichibata Electric Railway 3000 series*
Ex-Nankai Electric Railway 21000 series. 









_Source: Wikipedia_

Older urban trains that are scheduled to replaced are often downgraded to secondary lines such as feeder lines serving the company’s main line, or given to smaller lines in small urban or rural areas, which may or may not be owned by the parent railway. Some rolling stock is also donated to overseas railway operations in other parts of Asia.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West venture attempts to lure runners*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/trend/090911/trd0909111214003-n1.htm



> On September 11, JR West held a private conference to announce the September 12 opening of Runners Plus, a facility that provides showers and lockers for runners and joggers who use Ōsaka Castle Park, near JR Kyōbashi Station in Ōsaka City. The facility is the largest of its kind in the Kansai area, with over 100 lockers, and is the first time a railway company has ventured into a business supporting runners.
> 
> The facility contains four showers and 144 lockers each for men and women, with an additional 144 shoe lockers. By signing up as members with the program, users can be assigned a private locker for their own use and conveniently enjoy running without having to bring their bags or other personal items along.
> 
> According to a survey by JR West, runners who use Ōsaka Castle Park number approximately 20,000 (including those who only jog about once a month), but showers and lockers in the areas surrounding the park were scarce. After one employee—a marathon runner—suggested using small empty land to provide the facility, JR West agreed to take on the project.
> 
> At the private meeting, officials involved with the project gathered to celebrate the opening of the facility. “We hope to have lecture programs on running and provide support to urban runners,” says JR West. The facility will be open from 7:00 am to 9:00 pm on weekdays, and from 8:00 am to 6:00 pm on weekends and holidays. The facility will be closed on Mondays.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka City proposes walkway for WTC transport access plan*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/politics/local/090914/lcl0909141425000-n1.htm



> As part of the proposed relocation of the prefectural government offices into the Ōsaka World Trade Center (WTC) Building, on September 14, Ōsaka City announced its proposal to connect the Municipal Subway Chūō Line’s Cosmosquare Station in Yumeshima with the WTC Building via a 500 m long pedestrian “sky corridor.”
> 
> The proposal is an attempt to resolve the issue of improved transport access, a critical element in the relocation debate, with a limited amount of budget. Automation through use of moving walkways will also be considered as part of the proposal. The city will formally announce the proposal at the first meeting on September 15 of a conference composed of municipal and prefectural representatives, as well as members of Kansai’s three major financial groups.
> 
> Current public transport options from central Ōsaka to the WTC Building require passengers to take the Chūō Line to its terminus at Cosmosquare Station and then transfer to the Nankō Port Town Line (New Tram) to get off at Trade Center-mae Station, the closest station to the WTC.
> 
> As a result, some members of the Prefectural Assembly suggested extending the Chūō Line to Trade Center-mae, but the city revealed that the extension would require several tens of billions of yen to realize. The JR Sakurajima Line extension proposed by the prefectural government would also impose a substantial financial burden and require a substantial amount of time to realize, leading the city to submit an alternative proposal that would construct a new walkway.


Ōsaka Governor Hashimoto Tōru is pushing for several transportation improvements as part of the WTC planning efforts, including the extension of the JR Sakurajima Line to the WTC, as well as the extension of the Ōsaka Municipal Subway Yotsubashi Line south to Sakai City to improve access from southern Ōsaka Prefecture. The city, which has already exhausted about ¥700 billion of public money on the WTC area, has generally expressed a conservative stance after historical failures and setbacks, reinforced by their proposal to connect the WTC with the existing Cosmosquare Station on the Municipal Subway Chūō Line via a simple walkway. In the end, though, this may be best.

The original plan as drafted in 1988 by then-mayor of Ōsaka City, was to construct a new urban center on the waterfront called Technoport Ōsaka, which would have housed technology development and other cutting-edge industries on artificial islands in Ōsaka Bay. But when the economic bubble burst, land values dropped and things turned for the worse, and the whole area has become a financial burden on Ōsaka City. Ōsaka submitted a bid for the 2008 Summer Olympics, with the waterfront area planned as the major venue, but lost the competition, which was another nail in the coffin. The original plan from 1988 called for about ¥2.2 trillion in both public and private investment.

The prefecture and city have been working with private investors in an attempt to make the best of the situation, which has spawned some interesting, but not necessarily financially-sound, conceptual proposals, including a “casino district” suggested by the governor to cater to international visitors and guests.


----------



## quashlo

*Odakyū’s history: 82 years of challenges
Part 1: Crowding relief and reduced travel times*
http://www.business-i.jp/news/culture-page/news/200909190010a.nwc



> Odakyū Electric Railway connects Shinjuku with Hakone and Odawara, as well as the Shōnan and Tama areas. Among its lines, the Enoshima Line to the Shōnan area (Sagami Ōno – Katase Enoshima) opened on April 1, 1929, and is celebrating its 80th anniversary this year, a critical milestone for the Odakyū Group.
> 
> Together with its passengers, the railway has survived through turbulent and ever-changing times, from the beginning of the war, to the post-war reconstruction and rapid economic growth of the nation, to now. Centered around its railway business, the Odakyū Group has diversified its financial structure and counts 103 companies under its name (as of August 1, 2009), from department stores to hotel and real estate businesses. With the Odawara Line (Shinjuku – Odawara) celebrating its 82nd anniversary this year, the Odakyū Group is continuing its quest for change.
> 
> *Trackside development and business diversification*
> Before the start of World War II, Odakyū’s railway operations comprised a large share of its total businesses, but the railway truly began to diversify its business structure after the war had ended. With the severe population overcrowding in the Tōkyō area in the post-war period, the railway jumped headfirst into trackside residential development and other real estate business. The first development locations were in Setagaya and the surrounding areas, but even then, the problem of overcrowding remained unresolved. As a result, the development area expanded from Machida (Machida City, Tōkyō) and Sagami Ōno (Sagamihara City, Kanagawa Prefecture), to mid-distance areas such as Minami-Rinkan (Yamato City, Kanagawa Prefecture) and Chōgo (Fujisawa City, Kanagawa Prefecture) along the Enoshima Line.
> 
> Following trackside development during the period of rapid economic growth, the railway jumped into the department store and hotel industries. Following the November 1962 opening of the Odakyū Department Store, the foundation of the Odakyū Group was laid, which would later open the Hotel Century Hyatt Tōkyō (now the Hyatt Regency Tōkyō) in September 1980.
> 
> As trackside development filled out, the population along the lines exploded. Railway users skyrocketed from the 820,000 average daily passengers in 1965 to 1,460,000 passengers fifteen years later in 1980, a 78 percent jump. Another ten years later in 1990, the figure increased 30 percent above the 1980 ridership to 1,900,000 passengers. The increase in passengers resulted in severe overcrowding on trains, and Odakyū became notorious as one of the most crowded railways in the Kantō Region.
> 
> *Crowding to decrease*
> To clear its name and reduce travel times, the Odakyū Group concluded that the only option was to quadruple track the main line and began construction of the new set of tracks, a decision that put the entire company’s interests on the line. By November 2004, quadruple-tracking between Setagaya Daita and Izuma Tamagawa (8.8 km) was complete and a section of the new tracks opened for service. Work is currently underway at an accelerated pace on the Higashi-Kitazawa – Setagaya Daita section (1.6 km), with completion scheduled for 2013. When the quadruple-tracking is complete, the travel time for express trains between Mukōgaoka Yūen and Shinjuku will drop from 33 minutes before the start of construction to a mere 21 minutes. In addition, crowding inside trains will decrease dramatically. Passenger loading before construction started was 208 percent—equivalent to a substantial amount of body pressure—but after the project is complete, the figure will drop to 160-170 percent, equivalent to being able to read a newspaper or magazine comfortably.


A press tour from earlier in the year of the new tunnel section.




_Source: *asahicom* on YouTube_

A cab view from Ebina to Shinjuku (approx.43 km).
_Source: *satorccar* on YouTube_
Part 1 (Ebina – Sagami Ōno): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4ol5jAc3ZQ
Part 2 (Sagami Ōno – Tsurukawa): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGbMeh9kpj4
Part 3 (Tsurukawa – Mukōgaoka Yūen): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Zlc8T4R3CM
Part 4 (Mukōgaoka Yūen – Kyōdō): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqGBcsY-mZ4
Part 5 (Kyōdō – Yoyogi Uehara): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTo45a1K-dQ
Part 6 (Yoyogi Uehara – Shinjuku): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kpNda_byPA

The triple-track section begins with Part 4 at Mukōgaoka Yūen, which expands to quadruple track at Noborito. In Part 5, the partially-complete quadruple-track section (finished in 2004) ends at Umegaoka Station (1:15), as the train switches to the outside to make space for construction of the segment between Umegaoka and Higashi-Kitazawa. This 1.6 km section will be quadruple track underground (the local tracks and express tracks will be on different levels). The construction work continues to a little before Yoyogi Uehara (5:00), where Tōkyō Metro Chiyoda Line trains sit on the middle layover tracks. This location will be the portal for the eastern end of the underground tunnels.


----------



## quashlo

*Odakyū’s history: 82 years of challenges
Part 2: Barrier-free design and Hakone tourism*
http://www.business-i.jp/news/culture-page/news/200909190005a.nwc



> Hakone has become one of the premier tourist destinations in the country, with over 20 million annual visitors. Odakyū Group plays the role of infrastructure, transporting many passengers by train and bus from Shinjuku to the gateway to the Hakone area, Hakone Yumoto. Odakyū Group has placed development of the Hakone area as one of its most critical business ventures, if only because it means increased ridership on its trains and buses. To increase the attractiveness of Hakone as a tourism destination, Odakyū has been taking advantage of its knowhow and creativity day in and day out.
> 
> *Long-awaited through-service*
> Through-service onto the Hakone Tozan Railway Line began on August 1, 1950. The opportunity came after splitting off from Tōkyū Corporation in June of 1948. In exchange for giving ownership of the Inokashira Line to Keiō Teito Electric Railway (now Keiō Electric Railway), Odakyū gained ownership of two former subsidiaries of Tōkyū: the Hakone Tozan Railway and Kanagawa Chūō Bus Company (now Kanazawa Chūō Transport). As a result, the Odakyū Group was now able to run trains from Shinjuku directly to Hakone, a long-awaited dream ever since the start of the company.
> 
> With the new through-service, access to Hakone was substantially improved, and the number of visitors to the area skyrocketed. While visitors to Hakone from Shinjuku numbered only 228,000 annually before the start of through-service, the figure jumped to 423,000 annually after through-service began. With the introduction of limited express trains with transverse box seating the following year in February 1951, Odakyū became more and more synonymous with Hakone.
> 
> While there have been a fair number of small ups and downs, the number of visitors has largely been ever-increasing. And while the recent economic downturn has spread anxiety over reduced ridership, Odakyū has become a benefactor of the increasing trend for “cheap, nearby, and short” holiday and weekend trips, with the public again looking to Hakone as a tourist destination due to its close proximity to central Tōkyō. Hakone visitor statistics tell the story, with annual visitors showing annual increases from 18.90 million in 2005, to 19.25 million (2006), 20.26 million (2007), and 20.67 million (2008).
> 
> *Easing traffic congestion*
> However, trains aren’t the only access to Hakone. There are certainly quite a few people who think of enjoying a short roadtrip out to Hakone from Tōkyō. In order to increase use of public transport such as trains and buses, increasing convenience is critical. As part of those efforts, Odakyū Group has been rebuilding the Hakone Tozan Railway’s Hakone Yumoto Station, the gateway to Hakone. To improve accessibility for all passengers, young and old, male and female, the renovation incorporates barrier-free design, through the installation of elevators and escalators, leveling of vertical gaps and height changes, and installation of tactile detectors in floors. The station rebuilding project will also relieve traffic congestion on National Route 1, which runs alongside Hakone Yumoto Station. The roadways around the station are notorious for severe congestion on holidays and weekends when visitors to Hakone flood the area. As a result, the first floor of the new station will include construction of a bus plaza and taxi circle.


Renovated Hakone Yumoto entrance (June 2009).








_Source: Wikipedia_

Cab view of Hakone Tozan Railway, from Kazamatsuri to Hakone Yumoto (May 2009).
An Odakyū through-service train, wrapped in special Hakone Tozan Railway colors, makes an appearance around 2:30. The line is entirely single-track, but is split in half at Hakone Yumoto. Partially due to steep grades and switchbacks, the west half actually uses different rolling stock at a different gauge (1,435 mm) than the eastern half, which uses Odakyū rolling stock (1,067 mm gauge). As a result, passengers need to do a cross-platform interchange at Hakone Yumoto to continue from one half of the line to the other. There is a short section of dual-gauge track that accommodates both types of rolling stock (for car yard access purposes).




_Source: *VVVF2100* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Odakyū’s history: 82 years of challenges
Part 3: Department store renovation*
http://www.business-i.jp/news/culture-page/news/200909190009a.nwc



> Shinjuku, Tōkyō—one of Japan’s premier commercial districts. As a railway terminal, Shinjuku Station is served by not only Odakyū, but also East Japan Railway Company (JR East), Keiō Electric Railway (Keiō), Tōkyō Metro, and the Toei Subway. The average number of daily users, who come to Shinjuku Station from all directions on commutes to work and school or for shopping and other needs, reaches approximately 3.46 million. This figure is, of course, number one in the world. Blessed with a prime location, the various railway companies have ventured into the department store business, with Keiō Group, Odakyū Group, and other companies developing their own department stores, each fighting tooth and nail against each other to lure customers.
> 
> *Fit for a gateway*
> Odakyū Group first seriously entered the department store retail industry 48 years ago, in 1961. With the aging facilities at Shinjuku Station, the decision to completely renovate the station became the turning point in the establishment of the Odakyū Department Store. For the Odakyū Line, Shinjuku Station is the first station. In order to transform the station into an entrance fit for a gateway, Odakyū decided to open a department store inside the station building. In 1962, before the new station building was completed, the department store partially opened for business inside the Tōkyō Tatemono Building at the West Exit of the station. In 1967, seven years after construction began, the new station building—consisting of two underground levels and twelve aboveground levels—was completed, and the department store finally did a complete formal opening.
> 
> Department stores, which had continued to grow in business thanks to the economic growth in the country, were faced with a bitter struggle after the bubble burst. Their financial footing became more precarious, and with the economic downturn from last autumn, the trend to save among consumers has increased, leaving department stores struggling to survive. According to the Japan Department Stores Association, total sales at nationwide department stores was down 11.7 percent from the same time last year, to approximately ¥618.5 billion. Sales have continually been lower than the previous year for 17 months straight, with no sign of improvement in sight.
> 
> *Women’s daily goods and sports items*
> Faced with a difficult situation, the Odakyū Group has taken a preemptive strike. From summer 2008 to summer 2009, the Odakyū Group has undertaken a massive renovation of the Shinjuku flagship Odakyū Department Store. The renovation was centered around the women’s wear and women’s accessories sections, the main battlefield of the struggle. In the women’s wear section, the store expanded its selection of popular-brand casual clothing and other items to appeal to working women.
> 
> In addition, the Halc Sports Shinjuku store began work on its own major renovation project.
> 
> The renovation would reconfigure Basement Level 1 into a sports fashion floor, in addition to existing space on Floors 1 and 2. As a result, the retail floor area will increase by 50 percent to approximately 4,500 sq m. The sports fashion floor will be the largest in the country. The selection of golf, running, outdoor, and cycling goods will also be strengthened, with the hope of of capturing new customers.


In addition to the Shinjuku flagship store, Odakyū Department Store has two additional stores at Machida Station (Odawara Line) and Fujisawa Station (Odakyū Enoshima Line). The one at Machida is particularly interesting as it is the typical hybrid station / department store, with Odawara Line trains stopping at the platforms, which are located in between Floor 2 and Floor 3 of the department store.


----------



## quashlo

*Odakyū’s history: 82 years of challenges
Part 4: From quadruple-tracking to “urban oasis”*
http://www.business-i.jp/news/culture-page/news/200909190019a.nwc



> Odakyū Electric Railway has placed its entire interests on the line to complete its quadruple-tracking project, but as construction progresses, the Setagaya area is undergoing a complete transformation. Among the various neighborhoods along the Odakyū nework, the area around Seijō Gakuen-mae Station, which saw its platforms undergrounded, looks nothing like it did in the past. After the platforms were placed below ground, commercial facility Seijō Corty was constructed on the freed-up space at the cost of approximately ¥4.7 billion yen, opening in September 2006. In addition to restaurants and general stores, Seijō Corty includes a daycare facility, hospital, and other facilities, creating an “urban oasis” where neighborhood residents can gather.
> 
> *Beginning gardeners get a shot*
> In addition, the Odakyū Group has embarked on a new concept made possible by the undergrounding of the platforms: converting the space above the tracks into a farm. In March 2007, the Odakyū Group launched Agris Seijō, a membership-based program that leases vegetable garden space to its members. The gardens are located a minute walk from the West Exit of Seijō Gakuen-mae Station, with 307 garden spaces in an area totaling approximately 5,000 sq m. The gardens also feature a clubhouse with a lounge. To allow anyone an easy opportunity to enjoy vegetable farming, the program not only allows members to rent gardening tools, but also offers a service where employees will cultivate and maintain members’ gardens. The clubhouse also occasionally holds special programs to teach beginners how to grow vegetables, and it’s not rare to find members carefully taking notes during the lectures. The usage fees for one lot (approximately 6 to 7.5 sq m) range from ¥11,000 to ¥14,500 a month. The popularity of the program is increasing, with over 200 of the 307 total lots currently under a lease. As the general public focuses more and more attention on food safety, “the program is receiving a strong response from everyone ranging parents in their 30s raising small children to empty-nester families in their 60s” (Odakyū Electric Railway CSR / Public Relations Department).
> 
> *Convenient rentable storage*
> The space freed up by the quadruple-tracking of the line doesn’t end here. A large amount of space was gained below the elevated section between Setagaya Daita and Izumi Tamagawa (approx. 8 km). The first possible uses to come to mind for the space are bicycle and vehicle parking, which Odakyū Group is already actively pursuing. The capacity of bicycle facilities will increase to approximately 37,100 bicycles across 77 facilities, while the capacity of vehicle parking will increase to approximately 4,500 cars across 91 facilities. In addition, Odakyū Group has launched Odakyū Closet, which offers rentable storage space underneath the elevated tracks at six locations, including Gōtokuji, Kyōdō, Chitose – Funabashi, and Soshigaya – Ōkura. The units have been completely outfitted with climate control and security systems, and are becoming neighborhood residents’ “storage sheds.”
> 
> The Odakyū Group has also begun development on approximately 33,000 sq m of land on the east side of Kyōdō Station formerly used as a train yard. The parcels will be divided into four zones, and the plans call for construction of commercial facilities, apartments, a sports club, and other facilities. While keeping in step with the station plaza and roadway improvement plans being undertaken by Setagaya Ward, the Odakyū Group is aiming for a 2011 opening for the project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Agris Seijō, a membership-based garden-leasing program. On weekends, many families come to enjoy vegetable gardening._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Development is currently proceeding on the site of the former Kyōdō car yard. A complete opening is scheduled for 2011._


Images of Seijō Gakuen-mae Station, after the Odawara Line platforms were undergrounded:

North Exit








_Source: Wikipedia_

West Exit









Seijō Corty


----------



## quashlo

*Odakyū’s history: 82 years of challenges
Part 5: Streamlined precursor to the Shinkansen*
http://www.business-i.jp/news/culture-page/news/200909190007a.nwc



> Odakyū Electric Railway—it links Shinjuku to visitor destinations such as Odawara, Hakone, and Enoshima. There are many passengers who use it not just for commuting to work or school, but also to go sightseeing or on short vacation trips. And when most people think of Odakyū’s limited express trains for visitors, they probably immediately think of the Romancecar. But in fact, passengers on Odakyū’s Romancecar trains aren’t limited to just visitors—a substantial number of passengers use the trains for commute or shopping trips. Annual ridership on Romancecar trains is over 13 million, making the trains an invaluable asset to Odakyū Electric Railway.
> 
> The Romancecar trains were transformed into what they are today—limited express trains with both indoor comfort and high-speed performance—over 50 years ago in 1957. The first real Romancecar was the SE 3000 series. The streamlined exterior completely revolutionized rolling stock design concepts of the time. The train looked like it might fly off into the sky like an airplane if wings had been added. It’s often cited as the precursor to the Kodama, JNR’s first limited express train which began service in November of the following year (1958), as well as the Shinkansen.
> 
> From the introduction of the SE series to current times, a total of eight types of Romancecars have made their debut. Among them, the SE and NSE series have ended their duties and are already retired. Currently, six types of Romancecar trains transport passengers day in and day out.
> 
> Romancecars have drawn avid attention from not only regular passengers, but also railfans.
> 
> The Blue Ribbon Award, handed out by the Japanese Railfan Club composed of train lovers throughout the nation, is awarded to the finest new train series to enter service each year. Among the eight Romancecar types, only the EXE series has not been given the award.
> 
> *SE 3000 series*
> Odakyū Electric Railway’s first series exclusively for limited express service, entering service on July 6, 1957. The series is recognized as the pioneer of limited express trains. The trains incorporated the latest in railway technology at the time, including super-lightweight car bodies, a design with a low center of gravity, and other features. The trains set the world speed record for narrow-gauge railways at 145 kph. The series was also the first in Japan to use musical horns. In March 1992, 35 years after its debut, the series made its exit, with many users regretfully bidding their last farewells.
> 
> *NSE 3100 series*
> The NSE series entered service in March 1963. As the next generation of trains following the popular SE series, the trains were named New Super Express (NSE). To allow passengers to better experience the scenery outside the train windows, the operator’s cab was raised in a turret design and a row of special observation seats installed at the very front of the train, the first Romancecar to do so. The observation seats were immediately popular, allowing passengers to experience the journey from the perspective of a train operator, and became so-called “platinum seats” due to the difficulty in obtaining reservations. The series was retired in July 1999.
> 
> *LSE 7000 series*
> The LSE series entered service in December 1980. The name is an abbreviation of Luxury Super Express. The train was designed as the “second-generation NSE,” with an improved end car design, operator equipment, and controller and braking equipment. Ride comfort was also substantially improved. At the time of its debut, the trains were dressed in a three-color livery of orange, silver gray, and white, but in 1995, this was changed to a two-tone livery of wine red and white. The trains are still in service today.
> 
> *HiSE 10000 series*
> The HiSE was designed as Odakyū’s 60th anniversary train and next-generation limited express train, debuting in December 1987. The trains’ refreshing style and livery garnered attention from both railfans and passengers. The train was the first Odakyū train to make use of a high-deck design, with a high floor the full length of the train except for the end observation seats. The trains featured large windows to allow passengers in all seats to enjoy the scenery passing by.


*SE 3000 series*

Preserved at Ebina Car Yard.








_Source: Wikipedia_









_Source: Wikipedia_

Snack bar.








_Source: Wikipedia_

*NSE 3100 series*

Preserved at Kitami Maintenance Facility.








_Source: Wikipedia_

*LSE 7000 series*

Repainted in original livery.








_Source: Wikipedia_

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/25/Model_3100_of_Odakyu_Electric_Railway.JPG/800px-Model_3100_of_Odakyu_Electric_Railway.JPG[img]
[size=1][i]Source: Wikipedia[/i][/size]

[b]HiSE 10000 series[/b]

[img]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/23/OdakyuSeries10000HighDeckerSuperExpress.JPG/800px-OdakyuSeries10000HighDeckerSuperExpress.JPG
_Source: Wikipedia_

*VSE (Vault Super Express) 50000 series*









_Source: Wikipedia_


_Source: *rc!* on Flickr_


_Source: *nicenature* on Flickr_


----------



## quashlo

*Ekimelo boom in the making*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/lifestyle/090915/sty0909150823006-n1.htm



> Special goods using _ekimelo_ (station melody) music played when trains approach or depart platforms are experiencing a boom. The increasing array of examples include not just CDs containing collections of _ekimelo_ along specific lines, but also alarm clocks and mobile phone ringtones that adapt _ekimelo_, leading to what might be called “the second _ekimelo_ boom.” JR East representatives, however, admit that there is a possibility the _ekimelo_ may cause some passengers to rush onto trains, and is currently reconsidering the use of departure music, which could put the brakes on the ekimelo boom.
> 
> *An expanding array of goods*
> Starting in August, Keihin Electric Express Railway (Keikyū) (HQ: Minato Ward, Tōkyō) changed the “train approaching” melody at Namamugi Station (Yokohama City) to a tune used in commercials for Kirin Beer’s Ichiban Shibori brand of beer. The change was a response to the fact that Kirin Beer has a factory and other facilities nearby the station.
> 
> In March of this year, Keikyū released “Keikyū Station Melody Original” (Universal Music), a CD containing 15 _ekimelo_ chosen by public submission, as well as recordings of trains passing through grade crossings, automatic announcements at platforms, and other train-related sounds. So far, the CD has sold 15,000 copies and has become an unprecendented hit.
> 
> Other CDs containing _ekimelo_ include a collection released by Keihan Electric Railway (Keihan) (HQ: Chūō Ward, Ōsaka City) in November of last year. According to Keihan representatives, “Sales of the CD beat our expectations, so we are only accepting mail orders now.”
> 
> Other goods making use of _ekimelo_ have also been met with a warm response. In March 2006, rolling stock manufacturer Nippon Sharyō (HQ: Nagoya City) released an alarm clock that uses _ekimelo_ from the JR Yamanote Line. Alternative versions for the Chūō Line and Keihin-Tōhoku Line have also been released, and the product has become an exceptional hit, with a total of approximately 46,000 units sold.
> 
> The number of people who take _ekimelo_ with them by using them as mobile phone ringtones is also increasing.
> 
> From April to June of this year, Keikyū opened the _Ekimelo_ Rally, allowing fans to download _ekimelo_ from each station onto their mobile phones. The service saw about 40,000 downloads. The company had previously distributed the songs with a fee, which requires users to sign up with the program first, but now allows people to download the songs for free directly from computers installed at specific stations.
> 
> “Of course, there are railfans who are interested, but there are also an increasing number of local residents who use the trains every day and download the songs on their way home from work. It’s possible that passengers have begun to identify with their local station’s _ekimelo_,” say PR representatives from Keikyū.
> 
> _Ekimelo_ are also popular on ringtone web sites. A man from Tōkyō in his 40s who had set his ringtone to the _ekimelo_ for Platform 1 at JR Tōkyō Station (the Chūō Line) said, “I found it on a ringtone site. I’m a bit of a closet railfan, so I felt I needed to download it.”
> 
> *Study underway to review safety issues*
> On the other side of the issue, there is a movement underway that could put the brakes on the _ekimelo_ boom. Believing there might be a possibility that the _ekimelo_ partially encourage passengers to rush onto trains, JR East conducted an experiment from December of last year to March of this year, omitting _ekimelo_ or using shorter _ekimelo_ at Shinjuku and Tōkyō Stations.
> 
> The data is currently being analyzed and it’s still uncertain what specific impact the _ekimelo_ actually have on passengers, but there is a possibility that the use of _ekimelo_ as departure songs could be discontinued in the future. After the evaluation of the data, it’s also possible that the _ekimelo_ could be switched to play only when trains approach the platforms.


----------



## quashlo

*New wave handrail series released*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/nagasaki/news/20090916-OYT8T00077.htm



> Sasebo City startup firm Qunetto Japan (CEO: Nakamura Satoshi), which manufactures and sells the Qunetto wave-shaped handrails for use in stairwells and other facilities, has developed the new Qunetto 355 series. The series is a modified version in keeping with the New Accessibility Law which came into effect in 2006, and was introduced to the market on September 10.
> 
> The Qunetto is a wiggly, wave-shaped handrail. The product first entered the market in 2001 and is currently installed in over 40,000 locations throughout the country, including train stations, as well as the Glover Garden and Sasebo City Hall within Nagasaki Prefecture. Compared to previous models, the latest series expands the near-vertical and horizontal sections of the handrail by approximately 1.5 times. The “wavelength” has been increased by 52.6 mm to 335.4 mm.
> 
> The New Accessibility Law promotes the reduction of vertical gaps at some transportation facilities and other public facilities and the creation of reduced-grade stairs. The latest Qunetto series is designed to take advantage of the new stairwell standards, improving grasp when climbing stairs and providing body support when descending stairs.
> 
> The new handrails were installed at four stations on the Hanshin Electric Railway (Ōsaka City) Namba Line, which opened in March. After conducting surveys of passengers and receiving high compliments, such as for the flat sections that make it easier for passengers to descend the stairs, the model was chosen as the new standard for Qunetto.
> 
> Prices range from ¥15,000 per meter for resin handrails and ¥28,000 per meter for stainless steel handrails. Qunetto Japan says the new handrails take the wave shape to its fullest and best use.


----------



## quashlo

*Namba Line beats fare revenue projections in first half-year*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/090918/biz0909182035014-n1.htm



> On September 18, Hanshin Electric Railway announced that by the end of August, fare revenues for the Hanshin Namba Line had reached approximately ¥1.615 billion, 16 percent above the initial estimates. The line, which is nearing its half-year anniversary on September 20, has an average daily ridership of approximately 58,000 passengers—which is so far below the first-year target of 67,000 passengers—but the railway said ridership growth is progressing nicely and patted itself on the back.
> 
> In particular, the opening of the Namba Line has improved access to Kōshien Stadium from southern Ōsaka Prefecture. Ridership is continuining to grow, reaching an average of 63,000 daily passengers in August, when local teams from the Kinki Region participated in the Kōshien High School Baseball Championships.
> 
> In August, entries and exits at Sannomiya Station increased by 7.7 percent, while on the Namba Line itself, entries and exits increased by as much as 18.5 percent at Nishi-Kujō Station. As a result, ridership at Umeda Station on the Hanshin Main Line has dropped 12.4 percent, reflecting the shift in passengers along the Kōbe end of the line to Minami, Ōsaka via the Namba Line.
> 
> Commuter pass revenue is currently approximately 39.8 percent of all fare revenue, falling short of the first-year target of 50 percent. The railway, however, says commuters are still in the process of switching out their commuter passes, and announced that it will strengthen its efforts to advertise to companies in the Minami area, stressing the merits of the new line, including increased convenience and low costs.


Some more clips of the Hanshin Namba Line:

Cab view, Part 1 (Amagasaki to Nishi-Kujō).
This is the older section that has been renamed as part of the Namba Line.




_Source: *webmk* on YouTube_

Cab view, Part 2 (Nishi-Kujō to Ōsaka Namba).
This is the new section that was constructed.
Some features to note:

Sound wall north of Nishi-Kujō to the underground section (0:00)
Layover / switchback track just before Sakuragawa Station (4:15)
Switch from Hanshin to Kintetsu crews (5:00)
Joint between Kintetsu and Hanshin tunnels (6:30)




_Source: *webmk* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Yamanote Line receives blue LED lights to prevent suicides*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0915/TKY200909150394.html



> On September 15, JR East’s Tōkyō Branch Office announced that it will introduce blue light-emitting diode (LED) illumination to platforms at all 29 stations on the Yamanote Line. The color blue is believed to have a calming effect on passengers, and the project is an effort to prevent an escalating number of suicide attempts. Such installations at this scale, along the full length of a rail line, are rare.
> 
> According to JR East, suicides by jumping onto tracks have been increasing annually at stations under its jurisdiction, from 42 in 2006 to 58 and 68 in the following years. This year, 18 victims have died as of the end of August. Since cases where victims jump onto the tracks just as the train enters the station are common, the lights will also be installed at the platform ends.
> 
> Previous examples of use of blue LED lighting include JR West’s installation at grade crossings on the Hanwa Line and other lines in December 2006, as well as examples among private railways in the Tōkyō area, including Keihin Electric Express Railway’s installation at the platforms at Gumyōji Station (Minami Ward, Yokohama) in February 2008, and other cases. While experts still disagree on the actual scientific effects of the color blue on people’s psyche, railway companies throughout the nation have been introducing them.
> 
> Within JR East, the Takasaki Branch Office was the first to install the lights in February of this year, on platforms at Kita-Ageo, Okegawa, and Kitamoto Stations on the JR Takasaki Line in Saitama Prefecture. Blue fluorescent lamps are also installed at Ogikubo and Nishi-Ogikubo Stations on the Chūō Line.
> 
> On the Yamanote Line, blue LED lights will be installed at the platform ends, where both clockwise and counterclockwise trains enter the stations. Currently, seven stations have already been outfitted with the new lights, including Tōkyō, Shinbashi, and Yūrakuchō, with completion scheduled by the end of October. JR East’s Tōkyō Branch Office also plans on introducing blue LED lighting to the Chūō Line in the future, and if there is a positive effect on the suicide rate, to other lines as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Blue LED lighting at Yūrakuchō Station, designed to stop potential suicide victims._


----------



## quashlo

*Kyōto Municipal Subway diversifies business to fight debt*
http://mytown.asahi.com/kyoto/news.php?k_id=27000000909140007



> Development of original subway-themed goods, major renovation of Shijō Subway Station to expand in-station retail space… In an attempt to improve the financial state of the subway, which is burdened by piling debt, Kyōto City is expanding into new areas of business. Due to a lack of funding, as of early September the national government now requires that the subway submit a financial stabilization plan in accordance with the Sound Finance Act. If the financial state of the subway continues to degrade, it will be placed under the control of the national government. “We hope that the smallest of efforts can contribute greatly to reducing debt,” say representatives.
> 
> In an attempt to lure young people to the subway, the subway devised a stapler (¥800 with tax) in the shape of trains on the Karasuma Line. The stapler is the second such “original” goods item, following one last year that was extremely popular. Since production is limited to only 4,000, customers have been constantly asking about where it is being sold, giving the subway hope that the project will help boost revenues.
> 
> According to the Municipal Bureau of Transportation, approximately 320,000 people use the subway daily. Although ridership is increasing by the year, the subway was constructed during the bubble period, when material costs were high. The total cost of construction reached approximately ¥850 billion, with approximately ¥300 billion in debt payments still remaining.
> 
> In an attempt to get the subway in the black for good, the Bureau began promoting commercial space inside stations starting last year. The subway now sells cakes and other sweets from popular bakeries on a monthly rotation inside Kyōto, Sanjō Keihan, and Yamashina Stations, in addition to occasional produce markets held on an irregular basis. The Bureau is also working with local university students and major corporations to develop original subway-themed goods to be sold inside subway stations.
> 
> To secure tenants for retail space inside stations and expand its _ekinaka_ retail business, the Bureau will also begin renovation of Shijō Station. According to the Bureau, approximately 88,000 passengers use the station on a daily basis, rising to 100,000 on busy days. The planned renovation would shorten the 40 m distance between the train platforms and station concourse to approximately 25 m, relocating the mechanical room currently in between the two to expand usable space for retail businesses.
> 
> The renovation project will make use of a portion of the ¥2.2 billion in regional revitalization and economic stimulus funds. At the June emergency meeting of the City Council, a budget of ¥500 million for the project was approved, with construction scheduled to begin in the winter. The project is expected to generate ¥100 million in profit.


----------



## quashlo

*Suica and PASMO spread environmental awareness*
http://www.business-i.jp/news/ind-page/news/200909210044a.nwc



> Starting October 1, “Ecomusubi,” a campaign designed to encourage environmental awareness among consumers through the use of Suica and PASMO IC cards, will launch in the Tōkyō districts of Ōtemachi, Marunouchi, and Yūrakuchō.
> 
> Consumers who join the Ecomusubi program will earn one point for each ¥100 they spend using their Suica cards on shopping and dining at participating stores in the three districts. The accumulated points can be exchanged for furniture, stationery, and other goods made from recycled items. Members can also choose to donate one percent of their total IC card purchases towards a fund for environmentally-sustainable urban planning and design. The campaign is sponsored by Daimaruyū Ecopoint Committee, composed of JR East, Mitsubishi Estate, and other firms.


----------



## quashlo

*Renovation of Nakano Fujimichō Station on Marunouchi Line*
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2009/2009-45.html



> Tōkyō Metro (HQ: Taitō Ward, Tōkyō; President: Umezaki Hisashi) is currently renovating Nakano Fujimichō Station on the Marunouchi Line. New restrooms at the station were unveiled September 15.
> 
> The design for the renovated Nakano Fujimichō Station maintains harmony with the surrounding neighborhood through the use of fresh, warm colors. Renovation work is proceeding on the surface station building, ticketing hall, and platforms, as well as installation of general-use and multi-function restrooms.
> 
> In addition to Nakano Fujimichō Station, Tōkyō Metro is continuing renovation work at other stations to provide a pleasant experience for all our passengers.
> 
> Station renovation program:
> 
> Chiyoda Line, Nezu Station (Completed April 2009)
> Chiyoda Line, Yoyogi Kōen Station (Completed June 2009)
> Marunouchi Line, Shinjuku Gyoen-mae (Completed September 2009)
> Tōzai Line, Kagurazaka Station (Scheduled for completion first half of 2010)
> Ginza Line / Marunouchi Line, Akasaka-Mitsuke Station (Scheduled for completion latter half of 2010)
> 
> Surface station building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ticketing hall:


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō: Part 12*

We leave JR Yokohama Station and enter the Yokohama Municipal Subway portion of the station. Many of the lines at Yokohama Station also run through to Tōkyō, so these trains do double duty serving both Tōkyō’s (much larger) commuting sphere, as well as Yokohama’s commuting sphere. The Yokohama Municipal Subway, howver, was constructed primarily to improve access within the city itself and consists of two lines. The Blue Line was the first line constructed, with its first section completed in 1973 and various extensions completed afterwards.



At 40.4 km, the Blue Line is surprisingly long and connects much of Yokohama in a half-circle from Azamino (Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line), via Yokohama, Sakuragichō, Kami-Ōoka (Keikyū Main Line), Totsuka (JR Yokosuka Line, Shōnan-Shinjuku Line), to Shōnandai (Odakyū Enoshima Line, Sōtetsu Izumino Line). All stations are equipped with platform gates.

Here, a Blue Line train (Yokohama Municipal Subway 3000 series) for western Yokohama and Shōnandai arrives at Platform 1.



The system is mostly designed as a medium-capacity system, with smaller consists than typical Tōkyō trains. Blue Line trains are six cars long, with three-door cars.



Much of the train empties at Yokohama, the largest transfer station along the entire line.



On Platform 2, a train arrives, bound for northern Yokohama and Azamino. These trains are built by Nippon Sharyō.





We board a Blue Line train and get off Center Kita Station. This area is part of Kōhoku New Town. A look at some of the peculiar-looking development near the station, from the Blue Line platforms. Immediately in front of us is the tracks and infrastructure of the Municipal Subway Green Line, which opened March 30, 2008.



Both the Blue Line and Green Line are elevated on this section, running parallel for two stations, Center Minami and Center Kita. Development of the new town began in the 70s, with the first residents moving in during the 80s.





Blue Line platforms.



We cross over to the Green Line platforms via the overhead walkway. As shown here, the narrow strip of land between the two lines has been designed as a linear pedestrian corridor.

Before the Green Line opened for service, the only access from the new town to central Tōkyō (excepting the Shinkansen at Shin-Yokohama) was via the Blue Line to Azamino, where you needed to transfer to the Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line. The Green Line, which connects at its eastern terminus (Hiyoshi Station) with two additional Tōkyō-bound lines (Tōkyū Tōyoko Line and Meguro Line), has now increased travel options to central Tōkyō and redistributed some of this passenger traffic.



To minimize costs, the Green Line was designed as a “mini-subway,” with smaller trains similar to the Toei Subway Ōedo Line, Ōsaka Municipal Subway Nagahori – Tsurumi Ryokuchi Line, etc. The trains only have four cars.



We board a Green Line train and get off at Hiyoshi.

The line uses 10000 series units manufactured by Kawasaki Heavy Industries. While typical Tōkyō trains place LCDs above train doors, due to limited ceiling height, the screens have been placed to the sides of the doors.



A look at the stairwell and escalator to concourse level. Automation of escalators to save energy is now pretty much ubiquitous in new railway construction. To the left, an attendant switches out ads in the train. Ad revenue is big business for railway operators, so teams of attendants occasionally work terminal stations to quickly switch out ads before the trains are scheduled to depart.



After making our way to the surface, we head over to Tōkyū Hiyoshi Station.



The West Exit area, with small plaza and taxi zone / pickup area.



Neighborhoods along the Tōkyū lines are some of the most desirable neighborhoods in the Tōkyō area. Partially as a result of Tōkyū’s trackside developments and marketing, these areas maintain an image among the general public as fashionable, safe places to raise families. The Hiyoshi Campus of Keiō University, a prestigious private university (not related to Keiō Electric Railway), is also immediately adjacent to the station on the East Exit, so there is a large population of students that add a “college town” dimension to the area.



A look at the station building, which houses a large mall directly above the train platforms. Tōkyū Hiyoshi Station sees 164,000 daily entries and exits (2008), an impressive number for a seemingly not-so-major station located outside of central Tōkyō.



A closer look at the station concourse from the East Exit.



The station itself consists of two island platforms and four tracks. The two center tracks are for the Meguro Line and through-service Tōkyō Metro Namboku Line and Toei Subway Mita Line trains. The outside tracks are for the Tōyoko Line and through-service Tōkyō Metro Hibiya Line and Yokohama Rapid Railway Minato Mirai Line trains.

Although unintentional, I managed to capture three different trains in this picture. On the left, a Tōkyō Metro 9000 series train through-servicing from the Namboku Line waits at Platform 3, bound for Hatogaya on the Saitama Rapid Railway. The train is signed as a Meguro Line local. To its side is a Toei Subway 6300 series train through-servicing from the Toei Mita Line which has just arrived at Platform 2. The train is signed as a Meguro Line express train, a service which recently started in 2008 with the extension of the Meguro Line to Hiyoshi. On Platform 1 is a Tōkyō Metro 03 series local train through-servicing from the Hibiya Line, on a local run bound for Kikuna.



A Tōkyū 9000 series train on a Tōyoko Line local run for Shibuya waits at Platform 4.



Doors closing…



Back on Platform 3, the Tōkyō Metro train has departed, replaced by Toei train on an express run for Nishi-Takashimadaira on the Mita Line. The out-of-service train on Platform 2 departs the station to eventually switchback.





We board a Tōyoko Line express for Shibuya. Here, we get off the train on the disembark-only platform at Shibuya terminal. 



An express bound for Motomachi – Chūkagai on the Minato Mirai Line waits for departure. The platforms have gotten extremely narrow at the ends as the track layout has been reconfigured and platforms progressively extended over time.



A look at the track layout.





Our train, a 9000 series that first entered service in 1988 holds at the station. As older rolling stock is gradually decommissioned, rollsigns are disappearing, replaced by LED signs.



Heading towards the exit…



A 5050 series train has just pulled into Platform 3 and discharged its passengers.



We reach the surface at the West Exit of Shibuya Station, which has a small, but busy, bus plaza served by Tōkyū Bus, Keiō Bus, and Toei Bus. The buses in gray and red livery are operated by Tōkyū Bus.



Keiō Bus. In the background is the pedestrian corridor connecting the Shibuya Station complex to Shibuya Mark City.



Tōkyō is perhaps somewhat unique in that buses only play a small, secondary role as feeder lines to rail stations or on routes where there is no rail access. Trains enjoy the majority of the public transport share.

With a limited amount of space in the immediate vicinity of the station, the bus plaza here is actually sandwiched in the median of the roadway. The vehicle on the left is a Toei Bus, operated by the Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation, which also operates the Toei Subway.



Here, the left lane of this roadway is striped and coned off as a bus-only lane.



The bus plaza is split in half by a pedestrian path and crosswalk that leads to the station complex.



A special circulator / shuttle line that winds its way around Shibuya Ward.



The pedestrian scramble outside the Hachikō Exit of Shibuya Station.



Hachikō Plaza. Walking straight ahead will take us to JR Shibuya Station.



This is the busiest exit of Shibuya Station and gets especially crowded at nighttime.



To be continued…


----------



## nemu

quashlo said:


> *Odakyū’s history: 82 years of challenges
> Part 3: Department store renovation*
> [.


I visited the Shinjuku Odakyu department store late last year and I agree it's about time it gets a face lift as the interiors were starting to show its age. I would say the same for the Keio's department store just next door as well 

Great link to the Hanshin Namba vid btw.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōyō Rapid Railway redesigns uniforms*
http://www.toyokosoku.co.jp/info/uniform/uniform.pdf



> Starting Thursday, October 1, Tōyō Rapid Railway will change the design of uniforms for our station agents and train crews.
> 
> With a new uniform design, we hope to improve our image and passenger service by enhancing our employees’ work ethic.
> 
> *Concept: New TŌYŌ Style*
> Following our business principle of “Safety – Cleanliness – Service” and in an attempt to more clearly reflect the resolve of Tōyō Rapid Railway to develop and grow together with the neighborhoods along our lines, the uniforms which have been in use since the start of service will be redesigned.
> 
> Recognizing our duty as a railroad that our customers trust and feel close to, the new uniforms incorporate elements that instill trust and dignity from our passengers without being overbearingly formal. The uniforms also incorporate functionality, modernity, and originality.
> 
> The new uniforms will also instill pride and a sense of status among our employees, and encourage a diversity of trust, comfort, and intimacy with our passengers.


Images of the new uniform design are in the pdf.

Tōyō Rapid Railway is a small, one-line private railway in Funabashi City and Yachiyo City in Chiba Prefecture, just of Tōkyō. The nine-station line was opened in 1996 and runs through-service with the Tōkyō Metro Tōzai Line and beyond to the JR Chūō Line local.

*Daily ridership:*
Nishi-Funabashi: 52,000 entries
Higashi-Kaijin: 5,200 entries / exits
Hasama: 15,000 entries / exits
Kita-Narashino: 35,600 entries / exits
Funabashi Nichidai-mae: 11,400 entries / exits
Yachiyo Midorigaoka: 27,500 entries / exits
Yachiyo Chūō: 18,800 entries / exits
Murakami: 3,400 entries / exits
Tōyō Katsutadai: 30,800 entries / exits

One of the factors limiting ridership is the fares. A single-ride fare from Tōyō Katsutadai to Nishi-Funabashi (16.2 km) costs a hefty ¥610.

Window view (edited) from Tōyō Katsutadai to Nishi-Funabashi:




_Source: *seigen120kaihin* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*More schedule improvements for Tsukuba Express*
 https://www.mir.co.jp/uploads/20090911114442.pdf



> Tsukuba Express (TX) operator Metropolitan Intercity Railway Company will initiate schedule changes on Thursday, October 1 to improve service during the morning, evening, and late night time periods.
> 
> *Schedule changes:*
> 
> Additional 8 trains during weekdays
> Morning period: One additional semi-rapid train (both directions) between Akihabara and Tsukuba
> Evening period: One additional rapid train (outbound) from Akihabara to Tsukuba; one additional local train (outbound) from Akihabara to Moriya; one additional semi-rapid train (inbound) from Moriya to Akihabara
> Late night: One additional local train (both directions) between Akihabara and Moriya
> 
> During weekday mornings, three inbound local trains which wait at Yashio Station for trailing limited-stop trains during the 8:00-9:00 hour will be rescheduled to arrive at Akihabara before limited-stop trains, reducing travel time to Akihabara by 5 minutes.
> During weekday evenings between 5:00 pm and 7:00 pm, eleven outbound local trains which wait at Yashio Station for trailing limited-stop trains will be rescheduled to instead wait at Nagareya – Ōtaka-no-Mori, reducing travel time to Nagareya – Ōtaka-no-Mori by 5 minutes.


----------



## quashlo

*Enoden and Keifuku sign sister relationship*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/090925/biz0909251656010-n1.htm



> On September 25, Enoshima Electric Railway (Fujisawa City, Kanagawa Prefecture) and Keifuku Electric Railroad announced that they will sign a sister relationship on October 14, agreeing to cooperate in efforts to encourage tourism. Enoden serves Kamakura, while the Keifuku Arashiyama Line (nicknamed the “Randen”) serves Kyōto, both former capitals of Japan with a large number of visitors and tourists. The sister relationship is rare among railroad operators nationwide.
> 
> The two companies will paint a portion of their respective fleets in the other’s livery, running the trains from October 14 to the end of March 2011. The companies will also display pictures of famous landmarks along each other’s lines inside trains.
> 
> Both companies will sell special identically-designed commemorative tickets on October 14. Starting next March, a special stamp rally campaign will launch that allows participants to win prizes by riding trains and collecting stamps.


----------



## quashlo

*Wakayama Electric Railway enters bicycle rental business*
http://osaka.yomiuri.co.jp/news/20090921-OYO1T00371.htm



> On September 20, Wakayama Electric Railway launched a bicycle rental business at Idakiso Station (Wakayama City) on its Kishikawa Line. The 20 rental “Tama Bicycles” feature a motif based on calico cat and honorary Kishikawa Station stationmaster Tama. Tama made an appearance at the ceremony marking the launch of the business, with visitors borrowing bicycles and going on tours of the areas surrounding the station.
> 
> As part of its planned program for special local employment revitalization funds from Wakayama Prefecture, Wakayama City contracted out the project to Wakayama Electric Railway. The project is an attempt to make it easier for visitors to access Idakiso Shrine, Shiki no Sato Park, and other spots surround Idakiso Station. The bicycles are all-red, with a plate on the front featuring a cartoon of Tama.
> 
> Wakayama Electric Railway president Kojima Mitsunobu was present at the ceremony to cut the tape. With Tama in the bicycle’s front basket, President Kojima later set off with 17 other bicycles carrying families and children for a short tour. “It’s a good opportunity to get a little exercise and get in touch with nature. It’s great to feel the wind in your face,” said office worker Okayama Takako (32yo) from Wakayama City.
> 
> The bicycle rental office will be open from 8:00 am to 5:00 pm. The cost is ¥300 per bike for up to four hours, with an additional deposit of ¥1,000 per bike. The bicycles will be free for use until October 9.


----------



## quashlo

*Suica and PASMO help revitalize Yokosuka*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/kanto/kanagawa/090924/kng0909242020003-n1.htm



> A new system that allows customers at the Kinugasa Commercial District (105 shops) and Kinugasa Naka-dōri Commercial District (88 shops) to accumulate special “Kinugasa Points” when using their Suica and PASMO cards as electronic money will launch on October 1. The two neighborhood commercial areas are located close to JR Kinugasa Station in Yokosuka City, Kanagawa Prefecture. The campaign is the first such project in Kanagawa Prefecture.
> 
> By registering their existing Suica or PASMO cards, customers can earn Kinugasa Points when making payments using the cards, which can then be used for other purchases. The campaign will launch with 73 participating stores, with the aim of eventually expanding the scope. For customers without Suica or PASMO cards, special Kinugasa Point Cards can be issued which aren’t valid on trains.
> 
> “We want to revitalize our neighborhood commercial centers by engaging young people, as well as commuters and students who take trains and buses,” said representatives from the two commercial districts.


Kinugasa Station is a minor station on the JR Yokosuka Line, with approximately 9,300 daily entries. The station is about 50 km from Yokohama and 70 km from Tōkyō. This section of the Yokosuka Line is actually single-track, meaning there are substantially fewer trains than Keikyū, the private railway competitor in this area.

Yokosuka Line cab view from Yokosuka to Kurihama. This is the single-track section of the line. The area has a lot of hills and mountains, so both the Yokosuka Line and Keikyū Line have many tunnels through this section.




_Source: *presario1203* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Alignment analysis complete for Nanakuma Line extension*
http://kyushu.yomiuri.co.jp/news/national/20090925-OYS1T00711.htm



> For the proposed extension of the Fukuoka City Subway Nanakuma Line (Hashimoto – Tenjin Minami, 12 km), the Fukuoka City Transportation Bureau released the results of a preliminary financial analysis for the four alignment options at a September 25 meeting of the City Council’s Transport Strategy Special Committee.
> 
> Of the four proposed alignment options for the extension, the alignment from Tenjin Minami Station to JR Hakata Station, passing by Canal City Hakata on the way, was estimated to generate an operating surplus only six years after opening. The City Transportation Bureau has indicated that it is the most attractive of the options and explained, “The chances of choosing this option as the final alignment are high.”
> 
> The proposal to extend the Nanakuma Line 1.4 km to Hakata Station via Canal City Hakata is known as the “Alternative Alignment.” The alignment was proposed in January by the City Transportation Bureau as an alternative to the 2.5 km “Hakata Station Alignment,” which would connect Yakuin Station on the Nanakuma Line with Hakata Station, and the 2.3 km “Waterfront (WF) Alignment,” which would extend the line from Tenjin Minami Station via Nakasu Kawabata Station to Hakata Pier and the waterfront area.
> 
> Construction costs are estimated at ¥80 billion for the Hakata Station Alignment and Waterfront Alignment, but only ¥45 billion for the Alternative Alignment.
> 
> The extension would reach an operating surplus fastest under the Alternative Alignment, only six years after opening. The other routes would take anywhere from 26 to 64 years to get in the black. For accumulated deficit, which generally must be eliminated within 40 years after opening for the extension to be deemed financially feasible, the Alternative Alignment would need only 12 years. The accumulated profit or loss for the entire subway network in forty years would be ¥10 billion in the black under the Alternative Alignment. The other alignment options would result in accumulated deficits of ¥10 billion to ¥40 billion.
> 
> In addition, the City is aiming for all accumulated debts for the Nanakuma Line to be paid off by 2069. The goal would be achieved 27 years ahead of schedule under the Alternative Alignment, but only 17 years ahead of schedule under the Hakata Station Alignment. However, the City Transportation Bureau, which had estimated average daily ridership on the line in 2009 to reach 117,000 passengers before it opened, revised down its estimates to 65,200 passengers in its financial outlook approved in February of this year. The line was also estimated to reach an accumulated surplus in 2026, but this was later pushed back 43 years.
> 
> At the September 25 committee meeting, several attendees questioned the validity of the results. “Is the financial feasibility analysis for the Alternative Alignment accurate? I’d like to see the basis behind these results,” said Councilmember Kuramoto Tatsurō (Japanese Communist Party). The City Transportation Bureau admitted, “The projection methodology used for the opening of the Nanakuma Line was too optimistic. We are doing everything we can right now to increase the accuracy of our ridership projections.”


The Fukuoka City Subway has three lines, the Nanakuma Line (12.0 km), the Hakozaki Line (4.7 km), and the Airport Line (13.1 km). It first opened in 1981. Trains on the Airport Line run through-service with the JR Chikuhi Line as far as Chikuzen Fukae.

Hakata Station is the Shinkansen station for Fukuoka City and the largest station in Kyūshū. It’s technically already connected to the subway via the Airport Line, but the Nanakuma Line is not directly connected to the other two lines. There is an underground connection between Tenjin Minami Station on the Nanakuma Line and Tenjin Station on the Airport Line, but this requires a bit of a hike.

Fukuoka City Subway map:








_Source: Wikipedia_

The Nanakuma Line is a linear motor subway. It has some of the more attractive-looking stock in all of Japan, manufactured by Hitachi.





_Source: *alfsroom* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Kansai private railway Keihan enters Tōkyō real estate market*
http://www.keihan.co.jp/news/data_h21/2009-09-18.pdf



> As part of the expansion and strengthening of property rental business spelled out in our midterm financial plan “Attack 2011” (2009-2011), Keihan Electric Railway (HQ: Chūō Ward, Ōsaka; President: Ueda Seinosuke) has secured a beneficial interest in the land and building associated with the Intage Akihabara building, a property in a prime location within five minutes walk of JR Akihabara Station.
> 
> Intage Akihabara is a high-grade office and luxury apartment building, and is blessed with a high level of transport convenience, located within walking distance of not only JR Akihabara Station, but also stations on the Tsukuba Express and Tōkyō Metro Hibiya Line. Combined with the relatively large scale of the building, in addition to modern equipment and relatively young age, Keihan expects that the building will contribute favorably to our real estate business.
> 
> Keihan Group believes the recent downturn in the real estate market is the perfect opportunity to expand business, and will continue to actively obtain information on properties. Through investing in properties to expand the scale of our real estate business, we also hope to expand the geographical scope of our business.


----------



## quashlo

*Toyama Chitetsu loop line construction underway*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/toyama/news/20090921-OYT8T00943.htm



> Completion of a loop route for the Toyama Chihō Railroad’s (Toyoma Chitetsu) Toyama City Line is proceeding full speed ahead within the center of Toyama City. The new track will open in late December, with city officials hoping that it will contribute to increased use of public transportation and the revitalization of the city center.
> 
> *New track section*
> The creation of the loop requires the construction of approximately 940 m of new track from the Marunouchi intersection to the Nishichō intersection. The tram line is a split operations and maintenance structure, with the city responsible for track improvement while Toyama Chitetsu is responsible for operating the trains. The total construction cost for the project, paid for by the city, is approximately ¥3 billion.
> 
> Three new tram stops between Marunouchi and Nishichō will be constructed—Kokusai Kaigijō-mae (International Conference Center), Ōte Mall, and Grand Plaza-mae. Through increased transport use by local residents and increased visitors to the Daiwa Toyama Store and surrounding shopping district, the city is expecting an increase in ridership of 10 percent (approximately 1,000 passengers) over existing daily ridership.
> 
> *Construction schedule*
> Track construction is currently proceeding at locations along the new section, including outside the International Conference Center. The new sections of rail will be delivered by the end of September, and tracklaying will be completed by the end of November, followed by construction of the new tram stops.
> 
> The rolling stock will be the same design as the Toyama Light Rail, with three new trams in white, black, and gold livery scheduled to be delivered to Toyama Chitetsu’s Minami-Toyama Car Center in mid-November. Operator training will begin after delivery of the trams, and once officials from the national and prefectural government have finished inspection, the new section will open for service in late December. Construction of pedestrian facilities around Nishichō will continue until the end of next March.
> 
> *Fares and operating schedule*
> Toyama Chitetsu will decide the fare and operating schedule for the loop line, and has conceptually proposed one-way operation between Marunouchi and Nishichō, at headways of 10 to 15 minutes. Travel time between the two intersections will be approximately 20 minutes.
> 
> At a press conference on September 1, Mayor Mori Masashi expressed his expectation that the fare will be ¥200, consistent with the rest of the city’s existing tram network.
> 
> However, Chitetsu will introduce a new fare collection system using IC cards this fiscal year, and the city plans to request that a discount be provided for transfers from the Toyama Light Rail. Members of the City Council’s Public Works Committee commented, “Transferring from the Light Rail to the trams would require ¥800 total for a roundtrip. If the fares are too high, ridership won’t get very far.”
> 
> The City’s Streetcar Implementation Office responded, “There are also plans to create a north-south line through Toyama Station after the Hokuriku Shinkansen begins service. In order to create a public transportation system that is easy to use for city residents, we will be discussing operation plans, both for the trams, Light Rail, and buses.”


Toyama Chitetsu is a separate system from the Toyama Light Rail, although they both operate as trams within Toyama City.

Some scenes of operation:





_Source: *cattram* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Umeda North Yard redevelopment to become global information hotspot*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/s/article/2009092201000417.html



> In interviews with Kyōdō News, Japan Research Institute (JRI) Chairman Terashima Jitsurō (62 yo), who has been calling for the establishment of a thinktank for international issues—the Asia-Pacific Institute (API)—in the Umeda North Yard Redevelopment Area on the north side of JR Ōsaka Station, says he expects the North Yard area to become a “magnet for global information that attracts intellectual experts and forges new industries.”
> 
> The API is scheduled to be established as part of the North Yard’s main facility, the “Knowledge Capital.” The facility will feature portable devices that automatically translate between spoken Japanese, English, and Chinese and become a hotspot for research into pioneering technologies.
> 
> “Connections will be created between the API—a center for information exchange—and the multilingual research center,” says Terashima, stressing the importance of the Knowledge Capital facility. “If we can attract experts from overseas as well, we can accumulate a large base of knowledge and create new synergies.”
> 
> In September, Terashima was selected as a special advisor to Ōsaka City. When asked about the proposed relocation of the Ōsaka prefectural offices into the Ōsaka World Trade Center Building, Terashima approved of the relocation, responding, “It will be a real paradigm shift for all of us.”


A recent video of what the area looks like now, with all the construction going on, plus some clips of JR Ōsaka Station. The new station building under construction and the Umeda North Yard Redevelopment will transform this entire area.




_Source: *matu1511* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Primary corridor between Hankyū Umeda and JR Ōsaka closes for construction* 
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/trend/090924/trd0909241423007-n1.htm



> Due to reconstruction for the Umeda flagship Hankyū Department Store (Kita Ward, Ōsaka), the passageway connecting JR Ōsaka Station and Hankyū Umeda Station was temporarily closed starting September 24. Commuters were forced to detour to the north side of the station, but no major problems occurred. The passageway will reopen when construction finishes in spring 2012.
> 
> The closed passageway is a 70 m long indoor corridor, and the one used by most passengers going between the two stations. The corridor is extremely busy, with approximately 7,000 people using the passageway during the peak hour from 8:00 am to 9:00 am on weekdays.
> 
> Hankyū Electic Railway, which maintains the corridor, began notifiying users of the closure approximately one month ago through banners and other means, and will temporarily deploy approximately 100 security guards for the first few days after the closure to guide passengers.
> 
> During the morning of September 24, a few office workers stopped short in their tracks when realizing the passageway was closed, but with security leading passengers to the detour routes, no major problems occurred.


----------



## quashlo

*Hankyū hands development on former Manhattan Project site to Hanshin*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/091004/biz0910040201001-n1.htm



> On October 3, it was announced that the development site for Hankyū Railway’s former “Manhattan Project” in Nakajima, Nishi-Yodogawa Ward, Ōsaka City, a symbol of the economic bubble and now an “unfulfilled dream,” will see new residential development at the hands of sister-company Hanshin Electric Railway, which is also under ownership of Hankyū-Hanshin Holdings (HD), Inc. In the first phase of the project, Hanshin obtained approximately 3.8 ha of the land to build approximately 250 detached homes which are scheduled to enter the market starting next year. The project is a sign of increasing ties between the two railways, which merged three years ago.
> 
> The development sites in the Nakajima area were originally to be filled with a dense mix of high-rise residential towers and commercial facilities according to Hankyū’s now defunct Manhattan Project, which ran aground when the bubble burst and land prices dropped. The land was left “high and dry.”
> 
> But after the establishment of Hankyū-Hanshin HD in October 2006, the tides have turned for the area. With the area a mere ten-minute bus ride from Dekijima Station on sister-company Hanshin’s Namba Line, which opened in March, the development project got a new breath of life. In March 2008, Hankyū began soils work and has been laying infrastructure for the first phase of the project on the east side of the site, consisting of approximately 9.7 ha of land.
> 
> At the time, Hankyū had conceptually proposed detached homes and condominiums mixed with commercial facilities for the first phase, but with the prolonged slump in the real estate market, the railway postponed the condominium development. Instead, Hankyū decided to begin construction of the detached homes first, entering negotiations with several real estate and development firms including Hanshin. In the end, Hankyū awarded the project to Hanshin, which specializes in development of detached housing.
> 
> In mid-October, Hanshin will receive approximately 3.8 ha of the Phase I parcels from Hankyū for the construction of 254 homes spread across three construction phases. The properties will be put up for sale in 2010 and 2011.
> 
> For the remaining 5.9 ha of Phase I parcels, Hankyū will consider condominium development based on the status of the real estate market.
> 
> *Manhattan Project*
> In advance of the opening of Kansai International Airport, Hankyū Railway purchased approximately 21 ha of land sandwiched between the Kanzaki and Yodo Rivers in Nakajima, Nishi-Yodogawa Ward, Ōsaka City in 1992, approaching four general contractors with the prospect of developing the land. Hankyū was aiming for a new urban center containing dense, high-rise towers consisting of commercial space and condominiums, but ran into difficulties when the bubble burst and land prices plummeted. The project resulted in approximately ¥100 billion in unrealized losses for Hankyū, putting the financial stability of the railway in dire straits.


Aerial of the Nakajima area:








_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_


----------



## quashlo

*Complete reopening of Namba City pushed back*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/091008/biz0910080152001-n1.htm



> On October 7, Nankai Electric Railway announced that after renovation, the former Rocket Plaza—famous as a waiting spot at Nankai Namba Station—will be renamed as Namba Galleria. As part of a renovation of the entire area surrounding the station, the rocket was removed in August 2007 and construction has been continuing since.
> 
> _Galleria_ is an Italian word that means a pedestrian space featuring a high roof made of materials such as glass. The space will feature a high 30 m ceiling and total area of 1,200 sq m.
> 
> In addition, Nankai Electric Railway announced its intention to delay the full reopening of mixed-use commercial facility Namba CITY, operated by subsidiary Nankai Urban Development. Namba CITY, located in Minami, Ōsaka will now fully reopen one year later than originally scheduled in Spring 2011, as a result of the economic slump. Nankai is spending approximately ¥4.7 billion on a complete renovation of Namba CITY, with the first phase of the renovation project (approximately 4,400 sq m) reopening on October 16.
> 
> The reopening of the second phase of the renovation (12,000 sq m) will be delayed one year, coinciding with the reopening of the adjacent Ōsaka flagship Takashimaya Department Store, whose full reopening after a large-scale expansion has also been pushed back by one and a half years. “Realizing that both Takashimaya and Namba CITY must coexist, we hope to create an urban-style commercial center,” says Nankai.
> 
> In Kita, Ōsaka, the expanded Umeda flagship Daimaru Department Store and new JR Ōsaka Mitsukoshi – Isetan Department Store are scheduled to come online after Spring 2011. “Both the Kita and Minami areas help make Ōsaka what it is. Keeping that in mind, I hope that we can improve the attractiveness of Namba,” emphasized Nankai President Watari Shinji.


Nankai Namba Station and surrounding area (June 2009). Namba is the center of the Minami area of Ōsaka. You can see some of the renovation of the Takashimaya Department Store (the renovation of the facade is already completed now). Nankai has also completed renovation of the station facilities and connections to surrounding commercial facilities, such as Namba Parks.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jv5wRBb1csw _Source: *panacealand* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*nimoca circulations passes 400,000*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/091009/biz0910090949001-n1.htm



> Nishi-Nippon Railway (Nishitetsu) has announced that circulation of its IC card nimoca, for use in train ticketing or as electronic money, has reached 400,000. The achievement comes half-a-year before the original target date, and Nishitetsu says it plans on further increasing the convenience of the card. The railway is aiming for 1,000,000 cards in circulation by the end of 2012.
> 
> According to Nishitetsu, the number of shops accepting nimoca as electronic money has surpassed 1,000 locations, centered on department stores and convenience stores inside Fukuoka Prefecture. According to officials, approximately 56 percent of card owners use the electronic money function.


nimoca launched on May 18, 2008 for Nishitetsu rail services, and in Spring 2010, will be compatible with JR Kyūshū’s SUGOCA, JR East’s Suica, and Fukuoka City Transportation Bureau’s Hayakaken.

Some commercials:
_Source: *nimocastart* on YouTube_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3FLF5fWHeQ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuwufZQhh0w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nINjsaNTRT0

The image character is a ferret.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1T1HYULHeo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EnUOtzt_so


----------



## quashlo

*JR East and Coca-Cola team up for Suica vending machines*
http://www.business-i.jp/news/ind-page/news/200910070024a.nwc



> On October 6, JR East and Coca-Cola Japan announced that they will expand Suica electronic money-compatible vending machines in JR East’s central business regions, including the Greater Tōkyō Area, Sendai City, and Niigata Prefecture. The number of Suica-compatible vending machines will reach approximately 30,000 by the end of 2010, with both companies to launch a joint campaign starting November 2 to promote use of Suica cards at vending machines.
> 
> In March of this year, the two companies installed Suica-compatible readers at 40 vending machines. In August, a group of existing vending machine card readers which were compatible with several electronic money systems were modified to accept Suica cards, increasing the number of Suica-compatible Coca-Cola vending machines to 210. By the end of the year, the plan is to expand coverage to approximately 10,000 machines, primarily in the Greater Tōkyō Area.
> 
> In addition, the two companies will launch a joint campaign from November 2 to December 25 to promote usage of Suica at Coca-Cola vending machines. If users sign up at Coca-Cola’s members-only site, Coca-Cola Park, they will be entered into a lottery for one of 3,000 original drink holders each time they purchase drinks from a vending machine using Suica. Each month, the first 50,000 users who buy over five drinks a month at vending machines using a Suica-loaded mobile phone will receive a ¥150 credit on their Suica cards.
> 
> JR East’s decision to expand Suica-compatible vending machines is due to the widespread use of coins at vending machines. By expanding Suica compatibility at vending machines, JR East hopes to increase the convenience of Suica. In particular, JR East says the usage rate of Suica’s electronic money function for transactions inside stations and in the surrounding area is high.
> 
> The total circulation of electronic money-compatible Suica cards has reached approximately 27.35 million at the end of September. During high periods, daily usage of Suica for shopping transactions reaches approximately 1.69 million. JR East hopes to increase the use of Suica through the vending machine project.
> 
> “By increasing Suica-compatible vending machines to 30,000 units by the end of next year, we hope to increase the convenience of electronic money,” said JR East President Seino Satoshi at the press conference.


Suica-accepting vending machine at Harajuku Station.

_Source: *jpellgen* on Flickr_


----------



## quashlo

*Transport-based IC cards continue expansion*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/lifestyle/091010/sty0910100750002-n1.htm



> The introduction of transport-related intergrated circuit (IC) cards such as Suica, ICOCA, and PASMO, is proceeding across the nation. The cards can not only be used as train tickets, but also feature functions that allow them to be used as electronic money for shopping and other purchases. Since standards are different between companies, passengers can’t currently use one card to access all public transportation throughout the nation. Railway representatives, however, responded, “Just as the sight of station agents punching holes in tickets has disappeared thanks to the spread of automatic faregates, it’s entirely possible that ticketing machines will completely disappear as mutual interoperability of farecards progresses.”
> 
> According to the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT), as of March 2009, there were approximately 5,008 different types of IC cards in circulation, spread across 70 different companies including railway transport and other industries. The most widespread IC Card is JR East’s Suica, which debuted in 2001 and has reached a total of 29.61 million cards in circulation as of August 2009.
> 
> Along with the spread of IC cards is an increasing scope of mutual interoperability between farecard systems. Interoperability between JR and private railway cards is already the norm in the Greater Tōkyō area, where Suica is compatible with the private railways’ PASMO, as well as in the Kansai area, where JR West’s ICOCA card is compatible with the private railways’ PiTaPa card. However, Suica can’t be used on Kansai private railways, for example, and nationwide compatibility is still a long ways off.
> 
> But IC cards still have other possibilities, including uses outside of replacements for paper train tickets. Use of the cards as electronic money for shopping, as well as for personal identification purposes, is increasing.
> 
> In November of last year, Meiji University (Chiyoda Ward, Tōkyō) introduced student ID cards which contained Suica compatibility. Starting this year, students at Kagawa University (Takamatsu City) received student ID cards that were compatible with IruCa, the IC card for the Takamatsu – Kotohira Electric Railroad. By placing their cards near readers in each classroom, students can register their attendance at classes.
> 
> IruCa is also planned for use in other public and government functions, such as for payment for issuance of proofs of residence. Officials are also looking at the cards for potential use as “social security cards,” with functions for pension account books and medical insurance.
> 
> Professor Hori Masamachi of Tōyō University’s Department of International Studies and Regional Development, who specializes in transportation, says, “We are in an age where it’s now possible to use one card for all your travel, eating, shopping, and other daily needs from the minute you leave your house to the minute you arrive back. Since we can’t expect an increase in commuting workers and students due to a declining population, the railway companies will be looking to expand their enterprises in other fields such as tourism business.”


The situation for major IC farecards across Japan. There are also a multitude of card systems for smaller networks, and for other uses, but these are the major transport-based cards. Suica is becoming the “center” of the interopearbility network, and most of the other major cards already have or will have interoperability with it in the near future.








_Source: Wikipedia_


----------



## quashlo

*7-11 inks deal with Keikyū*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/feature/20090128-945707/news/20090930-OYT1T00912.htm
http://www.keikyu.co.jp/corporate/press/_tmp_mk_auto/20090930.shtml



> On September 30, 7-11 Japan and Keihin Electric Express Railway (Keikyū) announced a business agreement that will convert all retail spaces inside Keikyū stations (approximately 80 total) to 7-11 shops by February 2011.
> 
> Other major convenience store chains including Lawson and Family Mart have already signed agreements with private railways, and with the entry of the largest chain, 7-11, cooperative business agreements between convenience stores and private railways will likely increase.
> 
> The converted stores are Keikyū Station Stores located inside stations and operated by Keikyū Group. The conversion will start with the Shinagawa Station (Tōkyō) and Yokohama Station shops on November 13. Currently, there are a substantial number of small-scale shops with less than 10 sq m of space, but after the conversion, the spaces will have been renovated to an average of 16.5 sq m, with the largest shops reaching approximately 100 sq m. In addition to the nanaco electronic money cards operated by 7-11 Group, the stores will also accept PASMO cards used for railways and buses in the Greater Tōkyō Area.
> 
> Total sales at Keikyū station shops were approximately ¥4.5 billion in FY2008. According to 7-11’s Corporate Consolidation Manager Itō Hiroshi, 7-11 plans on increasing sales by 70 percent during the first year after conversion. 7-11 Japan is also considering business deals with other private railways.











_Source: Keikyū_


----------



## quashlo

*Himeji City Monorail train to be on public display for one day*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/tabi/news/20091005-OYT8T00771.htm



> On November 15, a train from the former Himeji City Monorail, which connected JR Himeji Station and Tegarayama (Mt. Tegara) in Himeji City, Hyōgō Prefecture in the 1960s and 1970s, will be open to public viewing for the first time in 35 years, for one day only. The train has been stored inside the former Tegarayama Station after the monorail was discontinued. The event—expected to draw not only railfans, but also long-time citizens who remember the monorail—will reveal the train in its original state as it was during Japan’s rapid growth in the post-war era.
> 
> The monorail opened in May 1966, coinciding with the Himeji Grand Exposition that year. The line ran 1.8 km between Himeji and Tegarayama Stations, carrying as many as 40,000 passengers a day in its peak. The trains used technology from American company Lockheed Corporation and were capable of a maximum speed of 160 kph. There were plans to extend the line to the shoreline area along the Sea of Japan, but with struggling ridership levels due to increasing private automobile usage, service was suspended in 1974 and formally discontinued in 1979.
> 
> The train has been stored inside the first-floor storage facility inside the brick building that was the former Tegarayama Station, but with the expansion of the adjacent Himeji City Aquarium, the train will be placed on permanent display on the second floor platforms at the station. In order to get the train up to the second floor, the train must be moved outside of the station first, allowing a one-day only public viewing event. City staff will also be on hand to introduce the monorail to visitors.
> 
> According to the project manager from the City’s Green Improvement Office, “The monorail can draw city residents back to the romanticism of the Shōwa Era. This is probably the first and last time the train will ever be displayed outside, but will help catalyze the push for permanent display of the train. We hope a lot of visitors come to see.”
> 
> The permanent display is scheduled to open in April 2011 following the seismic reinforcement of the adjacent Green Consulting Office and Himeji City Aquarium, and will feature a two-car train.


Former Daishōgun Station.








_Source: Wikipedia_

Former Tegarayama Station.








_Source: Wikipedia_

Small news clip on Himeji City Monorail (Japanese only), clips of former elevated structures, Tegarayama Station, and the preserved train.




_Source: *guitarmasaki* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Revised plan for JR Tokuyama Station area improves accessibility*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/yamaguchi/news/20091002-OYT8T00019.htm



> On October 1 at the Tokuyama Station Area Design Conference (Chairman: Shinohara Osamu, Professor at the National Graduate Institute for Policy Studies), established to discuss the redevelopment of the area surrounding JR Tokuyama Station in Shūnan City, the current basic plan was revised, moving the pickup and dropoff zone for physically-disabled passengers closer to the front of the station building. The design change is in response to issues raised by city residents during the public comment period in August, and the Design Conference welcomed the change, saying it improves convenience for physically-disabled passengers.
> 
> According to Shūnan City’s Central City Improvement Office, the original plan had placed the loading zone for physically-disabled passengers at the east end of station plaza, approximately 20 meters from the front of the station building. However, among the 159 comments received during the one-month public comment period, several called for a “reduction in the distance between the station building and the loading zone for physically-disabled passengers. At the Design Conference on October 1, representatives from the city presented a revised plan that reflected the concerns raised by citizens. The plan was revised to place the physically-disabled passenger loading zone next to the general loading zones at the front of the station building.
> 
> None of the Design Conference members opposed the change. Some members called for further steps to improve the accessibility of the area outside the station, suggesting that traffic control should be implemented to prevent general vehicles from using the physically-disabled passenger loading zone.
> 
> The city plans on approving a basic design based on the plan by the end of the year. “We want to improve accessibility and increase convenience for passengers with disabilities,” say representatives from the Central City Improvement Office.


Tokuyama Station is a station on JR West’s San’yō Main Line and Gantoku Line, as well as the San’yō Shinkansen. It is the central station for Shūnan City, with 7,200 daily entries. The plan for the station area involves accessibility improvements to the station itself, as well as pedestrian improvements in the surrounding area. Improvements will also be made to the nearby ferry terminal.

North Exit of JR Tokuyama Station.








_Source: Wikipedia_


----------



## quashlo

*Digital signage trial at Hakata Station*
http://mytown.asahi.com/fukuoka/news.php?k_id=41000620909300001



> In an effort to adapt digital signage for urban design and planning, Kyūshū University and other sponsors have launched an experimental trial of digital signage at JR Hakata Station and commercial facility Canal City Hakata in Hakata Ward, Fukuoka City. The displays at Hakata Station show information about Canal City in an attempt to draw customers. Officials have high hopes for the system to increase foot traffic from Hakata to Tenjin once the Kyūshū Shinkansen begins full service and the Shin-Hakata Station Building opens to the public.
> 
> The trial lasted three days from September 17 to 19. Digital signage 2 m tall and 90 cm wide was installed at the Hakata Exit of Hakata Station, allowing users to access information on the movie theater and events at Canal City via touchscreen LCD. By touching their mobile phones to the installation, users received electronic coupons that could be exchanged for complimentary movie tickets or meals at a special booth set up inside Canal City.
> 
> According to Research Professor Gogō Yoshihiko at the Kyūshū University School of Design, who initiated the trail, says the merits of digital signage include mutual exchange of information, cost savings, and commonality. For example, users can access the information they need through the use of touchscreens, while the information providers can change advertisement content in the blink of an eye without having to physically replace posters or other hard advertising media. The device can also issue coupons to stores, allowing users to receive discounts.
> 
> “If the installation features cameras that can distinguish the user’s gender and age group, the software can instantly select the most appropriate advertisements to display. When trains are delayed or during emergency situations, the displays can also show critical information.” Large-scale installations exist both domestically (such as on the JR Yamanote Line in Tōkyō) and internationally (such as in Seoul, South Korea).
> 
> Sakaguchi Keiji of trial sponsor Dentsū Kyūshū stresses the possibilities of the technology in street media. One of the most critical issues in Hakata’s urban planning world is the lack of traffic between Hakata and Tenjin. “Digital signange can be used to show not only consumer information, but also tourist information. It’s an exciting and beautiful medium. By installing the displays at various places along major streets, the technology can help create foot traffic.”
> 
> Based on results from a survey of 90 people who used the system over the three-day trial period, a plan to utilize the technology will be developed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digital display showing information about Canal City. Placing a mobile phone near the reader allows users to receive a coupon.


----------



## quashlo

*New station at Haneda Airport to receive solar panels*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tokyo/20091007/CK2009100702000081.html



> Solar panels will be installed at International Terminal Station (Ōta Ward, Tōkyō), the temporary name for the new station to open on the Keikyū Airport Line to coincide with the debut of the new International Terminal at Haneda Airport next autumn. This is the first solar panel installation for Keikyū, which is looking to advance its environmental efforts using the newest technologies in its newest station.
> 
> The International Terminal Station will be located between Tenkūbashi Station and Haneda Airport Station, and is being constructed underground below the new International Terminal. Solar panels will be installed on the roof of the walkway connecting the station to the terminal building. The surface area of the panels will reach 660 sq m and generate approximately 60 kW of electricity to be used to help power seven 30-pax capacity elevators.
> 
> A 37-in LCD screen will be installed inside the walkway, displaying the electricity output and carbon dioxide emissions reduction of the solar panels, as well as information on environmental efforts by Keikyū and Ōta Ward and various “green” events. The project is a joint effort with Ōta Ward and is receiving financial support from the national and ward governments. Ward officials also hope that the project will increase environmental awareness among passengers.


----------



## quashlo

*Secrets of the Musashino Line*
http://mytown.asahi.com/saitama/news.php?k_id=11000380910030001



> There’s definitely not a few people who have seen a long freight train pass before their eyes while waiting for a train on the JR Musashino Line platforms.
> 
> The Musashino Line was constructed to allow freight trains which originally used the Yamanote Line and other lines to bypass central Tōkyō, opening in 1973. To deal with growing populations along the line, passenger service on the Musashino Line began at the same time, between Fuchū Honmachi (Tōkyō Prefecture) and Shin-Matsudo (Chiba Prefecture). In 1978, the line was extended to Nishi-Funabashi Station, and in 1990, direct service to Tōkyō Station began after the full opening of the JR Keiyō Line.
> 
> Within Saitama Prefecture, the line passes through the cities of Tokorozawa, Niiza, Asaka, Saitama, Kawaguchi, Koshigaya, Yoshikawa, and Misato, and has become a critical commute line for workers and students. And yet, the official start terminus of the 100.6 km loop line is actually Tsurumi Station (Yokohama City), a transfer station with the JR Tōkaidō Line). Only freight trains run on the section between Tsurumi Station and Fuchū Honmachi Station, without a single regularly-scheduled passenger train. As a result, the mostly-underground section is omitted from schedules and route maps inside stations. It’s a “secret section” that the general public isn’t even aware of.
> 
> The Musashino Line has another secret section: connection tracks. The Musashino Line was constructed as a bypass for freight trains, connecting to the Tōkaidō Line and Keiyō Line on either end. Along the way, the line has tracks that connect it to the other JR mainlines it crosses, including the Chūō Line, Tōhoku Line, and Jōban Line. These junctions are the equivalent of railway interchanges, allowing freight trains to avoid central Tōkyō when attempting to get from one mainline to another.
> 
> When traveling on the Tōhoku Line from Ōmiya towards Urawa, you can see a tunnel to the side that leads to the connection track. After passing the tunnel, the track becomes an elevated triangle junction that allows trains to access both the Fuchū Honmachi and Nishi-Funabashi directions of the Musashino Line. There are seasonal and special trains that use the connection track from Ōmiya, traveling on sections and routes that regular-service trains never run on. One of these trains is the rapid “Musashino” (“Holiday Musashino” on weekends and holidays) that connects directly to Hachiōji Station in Tōkyō Prefecture. The service uses 115 series EMUs built in 1975 and 1976 during the Japanese National Railways (JNR) days. The “Holiday Rapid Kamakura,” which also uses 115 series trains, travels via the Fuchū Honmachi – Tsurumi section to reach Kamakura Station in Kanagawa Prefecture.


Tōhoku Line – Musashino Line Junction:
http://maps.google.co.jp/?ie=UTF8&ll=35.8501,139.635029&spn=0.033742,0.077162&z=14

Jōban Line – Musashino Line Junction:
http://maps.google.co.jp/?ie=UTF8&ll=35.826165,139.920244&spn=0.033752,0.077162&z=14

Keiyō Line – Musashino Line Junction:
http://maps.google.co.jp/?ie=UTF8&ll=35.692646,139.957666&spn=0.033808,0.077162&z=14


----------



## quashlo

*Automated underground bike parking opens at Hirai Station*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tokyo/20090930/CK2009093002000058.html



> On September 29, the JR Hirai Station South Exit Underground Bicycle Parking Garage in Edogawa Ward, which is scheduled to formally open for public use on October 1, made its debut to press officials. The underground bicycle garage uses a “bicycle tree” design where bicycles are automatically taken and stored in a circular space constructed underground. This is the first such design in Japan, with the bicycle loading and retrieval booth located in the station plaza area. The garage hopes to capture customers by virtue of its location, a 40-second walk from the station faregates.
> 
> The bicycle garage consists of three 20 m deep cylinders, each approximately 7 m in diameter, with a total capacity for 756 bicycles. The booth itself isn’t much bigger than the bicycle, allowing them to be located within the relatively small station plaza. The booth features a security camera and detailed information panels for users, and is the first implementation of a completely automated operation system for such a facility in Japan. The total cost of the project was ¥600 million.
> 
> After placing your bike inside the booth, the system will read the IC tag attached to the bicycle, transporting the bicycle by elevator to one of the radial storage trays inside the garage. Monthly parking fees are ¥1,800 for general users, with students subject to a reduced monthly fee of ¥1,000.
> 
> Bicycle trees were developed approximately 10 years ago. “In a space that holds 100 bicycles above ground, the underground garage can hold anywhere from 300 to 800 bicycles, increasing capacity while also helping to prevent bicycle theft,” say representatives from industrial equipment manufacturer JFE Engineering, which is introducing the systems to various locations, primarily in Tōkyō. The construction costs of underground bicycle tree systems are approximately ¥700,000 to ¥1,000,000 per bicycle.
> 
> This is the third bicycle tree system in Edogawa Ward, following an aboveground facility at Funabashi Station and an underground circular garage at Kasai Station.
> 
> The number of abandoned bicycles in Edogawa Ward had reached 381 bicycles for the first five months of 2009 from January to May. The number has dropped 95 percent from the peak of 8,745 bicycles from May 2001.


The facility at Kasai Station on the Tōkyō Metro Tōzai Line, which sees 97,100 daily entries and exits. This is the largest underground bicycle parking facility in Japan, with capacity for 9,400 bicycles.




_Source: *nihonnogenki*_*

Hirai Station on the JR Chūō-Sōbu Line (Local) sees 30,100 daily entries.*


----------



## quashlo

*Forbes Global 2000 (2009)*
http://www.forbes.com/lists/2009/18/global-09_The-Global-2000_IndName_19.html

Found this a little interesting… (Passenger railways only)

*147 East Japan Railway Company*
*244 Central Japan Railway Company*
*511 West Japan Railway Company*
*628 Tōkyū*
721 MTR (HK)
*805 Kintetsu*
*903 Hankyū Hanshin*
*1091 Odakyū Electric Railway*
*1136 Tōbu Railway*
*1338 Nagoya Railroad*
1373 FirstGroup (UK)
*1762 Keihin Electric Express*
*1789 Keiō*
1931 Stagecoach Group (UK)


----------



## quashlo

*E259 series enters revenue service*

6+6, out-of-service passing Akabane Station.




_Source: *tobu2181* on YouTube_

Six-car unit at Yokohama Station.




_Source: *jisyoutetuota* on YouTube_

Six-car unit at Hachiōji Station.




_Source: *louisee259* on YouTube_

6+6, at Narita Airport Terminal 2 and Narita.




_Source: *matsunoki0219* on YouTube_

The first train. Not the best quality video, but the only one that has the announcements inside the train recorded. Also some shots of the coupling at Tōkyō.




_Source: *keikyu1000fan* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*More videos of New Skyliner testing*

At Airport Terminal 2 (with normal horn).




_Source: *ECOPOWER210* on YouTube_

Departing Ueno (with music horn).




_Source: *64222* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*New outbound platforms at Keisei Nippori Station open*
http://www.keisei.co.jp/keisei/kouhou/news/21-061b.pdf

A view of operations of the ground-level outbound platform (Platform 2) a couple days before switching to the new elevated outbound platform. This is shot from the JR platforms, so there are some Jōban Line trains mixed in. 




_Source: *oyumusi* on YouTube_

Clips from the new platforms, which are an unusual configuration of two platforms on one side of track, much like “bays” at a typical terminal station (except Nippori is not a terminal station). Platform 1 is exclusively for Skyliner / Evening Liner passengers (with an enclosed waiting area), while Platform 2 is for all other trains. The old island platform was extremely narrow and uninviting, especially recently due to all the construction going on to get the elevated outbound track and platform up and running. The opening of the new platforms allows the ground platform to be converted exclusively for inbound trains, increasing platform space for passengers.





_Source: *ksweb* on YouTube_

Trains must make a steep steep climb to the third level of the station.




_Source: *tsu1112k* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

Some logo wallpapers I put together... Enjoy.

JR


Major private railways (these are the 16 largest private railways in Japan)
*Added Nishitetsu


----------



## FML

^^ Nishitetsu fans will be mad on you!

I don't want to pollute this godly-awesome thread, but I still couldn't resist.


----------



## quashlo

^^ Wow, in hindsight, I can't believe I forgot to put them on there. :bash:

And don't worry... It would be an honor to have you and some of the other regulars on the original transit thread in the Japan Forum like *TRZ* drop in here more often. Seems like most everybody has gone under the radar...


----------



## Vapour

Well quashlo, this is easily the best monologue-thread on SSC, you sure don't need anybody else  Keep it up!!


----------



## quashlo

*The ever-present Yamanote Line: Part 2
Building friendships starting from Ōsaki*
http://mytown.asahi.com/tokyo/news.php?k_id=13000550910120001



> “They used to laugh at Ōsaki since it was always a dark and dead neighborhood,” recalls Tsunashima Nobukazu (60yo), who runs a _shabushabu_ restaurant at the West Exit of Ōsaki Station. Twenty-four years ago, when the storeowners banded together to form a commercial association with Tsunashima at the lead, Ōsaki Station had less than 30,000 entries a day, one of the lowest among the Yamanote Line’s 29 stations.
> 
> When racking his brains over how to help revitalize the neighborhood, the idea dawned on him to take advantage of the Yamanote Line trains which ran through the district.
> 
> Ōsaki Station, being the closest station to the Yamanote Line’s car yard, has extra tracks to handle trains entering and leaving service at the station, meaning there’s plenty of available dwell time to allow large volumes of people to get on and off the train. Tsunashima realized that the association could rent out a whole train and run it in a loop around central Tōkyō, something that couldn’t be accomplished at Shinjuku or Shibuya, which have limited dwell times.
> 
> In 1987, the year JR was born from the Japanese National Railways (JNR), Tsunashima brought his idea to the stationmaster and successfully got the plan approved. Ever since then, the event has become one of the highlight events of the area, running annually every autumn. “The catchphrase now is ‘Next, Ōsaki.’ I’m proud of how far we’ve come,” says Tsunashima, who is on the event’s organizing committee.
> 
> After the train departs Ōsaki Station, it makes one full loop on the Yamanote Line over the course of about an hour. At intermediate stations, the doors don’t open. Since the train can’t pass in-service trains ahead of it, it travels at a leasurely pace. Tsunashima emcees the event using the conductor’s microphone.
> 
> The train carries close to 1,400 staff and passengers selected by lottery. Everybody from Car No. 1 to Car No. 11 holds hands, plays rock-paper-scissors, sings, dances… At big stations, everyone waves their hands and says hello to passengers on the platform.
> 
> “Most people just look at us surprised. As a formerly small station, it’s our revenge, and we relish every minute of it. There’s a sense of unity born out of that,” he says.
> 
> Every year, the event invites local residents who have disabilities to join the event. According to Tsunashima, the icing on the cake is seeing the joy on their faces as they get a chance to finally ride the Yamanote Line, which they normally avoid because of the severe crowding despite its proximity.
> 
> Nowadays, Ōsaki is classified as an urban subcenter. The industrial uses that once surrounded the station have been replaced with modern office buildings through redevelopment, followed by high-rise condominium towers. The Saikyō Line was extended down and the Rinkai Line opened for service. Daily entries at the station now surpass 120,000 a day.
> 
> But according to Tsunashima, “Urban planning isn’t about constructing buildings.” Even if the neighborhood becomes clean and beautiful, Tsunashima questions whether we should be developing places where neighbors don’t even know each other.
> 
> “And that’s why I want people to join us for an hour on the Yamanote Line to make friends,” he says. Committed to craftsmanship and creating things with his own hands, Tsunashima says he and the rest of the organizing committee do everything from the preparations to the train operations themselves.
> 
> For this year’s 22nd annual event, the chartered train will run the clockwise loop on the afternoon of October 12—oddly enough, the 100th anniversary of the Yamanote Line’s naming.
> 
> “We won’t do anything particularly special (for the Yamanote Line’s anniversary), but I feel like its fate that we will be running the train that day,” remarks Tsunashima.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I’m an Ōsaki fanatic… I grew up here and I’ve dedicated my life to this neighborhood,” says Tsunashima Nobukazu.


Bird’s eye view of Ōsaki Station

_Source: *pict_u_re* on YouTube_

Special Tanabata Festival decorations inside the station.

_Source: *Moriya, Tomo* on YouTube_

Ōsaki salarymen on the Yamanote Line.

_Source: *Wayne Lam (Ramius)* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*The ever-present Yamanote Line: Part 3
Tōkyō General Car Center: Yamanote Line depot*
http://mytown.asahi.com/tokyo/news.php?k_id=13000550910140001



> Yamanote Line trains, their square “faces” showing the white letters of “JR” against a green stripe, are lined in a row.
> 
> This is Tōkyō General Car Center, located nearby JR Ōimachi Station. The facility performs maintenance for comparatively new rolling stock running in the Tōkyō area, occupying an area that can fit five Tōkyō Domes. After the last trains of the evening, a maximum of 45 trains spend the night inside the facility on two levels of tracks.
> 
> “We are proud to support the No. 1 breadwinner among railway lines,” said senior technician Shibata Tomoyuki (32yo), looking at me straight, face-to-face. Shibata is responsible for maintenance inspection at the center.
> 
> In addition to training the 40 or so “craftsmen” who perform train maintenance, Shibata also takes action himself depending on the situation, such as during incidents. The work involves a wide array of maintenance, including both daily spot checks as well as full-out inspections based on distance traveled.
> 
> Shibata says that when he first entered the company he would complete his rounds thinking he had done everything by the book, only to go home and begin wondering if he had checked certain things. “If I make a mistake and the trains stop running, it’s a big deal.”
> 
> Shibata says he loved trains since he was a kid. He applied at Iwakura High School, which teaches students technical skills related to trains, and afterwards proceeded to vocational school to learn about electronics. When he was accepted into JR in 1998, he was placed in the department handling maintenance work for trains.
> 
> He began work just as the newest E231 series trains now used on the Yamanote Line were about to enter service. The new series made complex use of computers and substantial progress was made in automation, such as allowing the trains themselves to inspect door operations and air conditioning equipment and diagnose problems. The control systems also changed substantially.
> 
> As operator experience alone became insufficient to ensure complete safety, equipment similar to black boxes became prevalent in many functions. Shibata learned straight from the manufacturers about the structure of the equipment. In 2005, he was promoted to senior technician and began teaching training courses. Some of his students have difficulty with computers. To make the most use of the experience amassed by his senior colleagues, he created teaching material that includes comparisons to older-style rolling stock.
> 
> Since ridership on the Yamanote Line is heavy and station distances are short—meaning trains must frequently stop—trains on the line use their brakes more often than on other lines. As a result, maintenance checks on brakes and related equipment becomes even more critical.
> 
> Next year, the Yamanote Line’s first platform doors will be installed at Meguro Station and Ebisu Station, part of an effort to prevent passengers from falling off the platforms and into the trackway. As a result, work has begun on installing control devices to prevent trains from overrunning the platforms.
> 
> As new technology is constantly being introduced, Shibata responds, “Time to study all over again.” There is no end to the pursuit of safety.
> 
> *Ridership*
> Among the Yamanote Line’s 29 stations, the busiest stations by station entries are Shinjuku (766,020 daily entries), Ikebukuro (563,412) and Shibuya (426,317). The least busiest is Uguisudani (23,707). (All ridership figures from 2008).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shibata Tomoyuki checks the bogies on a train.


Google map of Tōkyō General Car Center:
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=35.610453,139.733219&spn=0.008461,0.01929&t=k&z=16

*Some clips of the center*

Train car wash:




_Source: *winkurou* on YouTube_

Separating car body from bogies:




_Source: *satoyane233* on YouTube_

*Photos*


_Source: *takashiku* on Flickr_


_Source: *takashiku* on Flickr_


_Source: *takashiku* on Flickr_


_Source: *takashiku* on Flickr_


_Source: *takashiku* on Flickr_


_Source: *takashiku* on Flickr_

Preserved cars:

_Source: *takashiku* on Flickr_


_Source: *kusaker* on Flickr_


_Source: *kusaker* on Flickr_


----------



## quashlo

*The ever-present Yamanote Line: Part 4
Preserving brick elevated structures for the future*
http://mytown.asahi.com/tokyo/news.php?k_id=13000550910150001



> As the red lanters sway side-to-side, a red-faced salaryman stuffs his cheeks with _yakitori_. He sits underneath the tracks near JR Yūrakuchō Station as Yamanote Line trains relentlessly pass above him.
> 
> This red-brick elevated structure is in fact supposed to be Japan’s longest and largest brick structure from the Meiji Era.
> 
> “Even more amazing is that it’s continued to support the railway lifeline of Tōkyō for 100 years, through the Great Kantō Earthquake and World War II,” expounds Hōsei University literature professor Nakagawa Hiroshi (46yo), who calls for reexamining the historical value of the structure as a legacy of Japan’s industrialization. Nakagawa is also the director of the Industrial Archaeology Society.
> 
> The continuous brick arches start near Shinbashi Station and continue all the way to Tōkyō, a length of about 3 km. Completed in 1907, the structure uses approximately 20,000 pine-tree piles as foundation in the weak soils. After finishing each brick one-by-one by hand, they were placed on top of each other to form the structure we see today.
> 
> At the time, officials considered using steel instead of brick, which would have required importing materials from overseas. Brick, which was attainable domestically and had few noise concerns, was instead selected.
> 
> Afterwards, for the elevated structure between Kanda and Ueno, which was completed after the Great Kantō Earthquake, reinforced concrete was used. “Brickwork is the essence of Meiji Era construction techniques, and is thus a historical treasure,” says Nakagawa.
> 
> Nakagawa specializes in Japanese history, particularly the history of transportation in Japan. Steam locomotives have disappeared like the wind, lines have been discontinued left and right, and large-scale redevelopment is occurring at stations throughout the country. As the vestiges of history were being lost moment-by-moment, Nakagawa sensed a crisis in the making.
> 
> “I want to help preserve the history and role of railroads in the development of modern-day Japan for our children,” he says. He has surveyed railway facilities throughout the country, and if necessary, has petitioned officials to preserve them through the Industrial Archeology Society. Since early on the society has called for the preservation of several railroad-related structures, including the brick arch bridge on the Usui Pass in Gunma Prefecture, selected in 1993 as the first of Japan’s “heritages of modernization” and an Important Cultural Property.
> 
> There are several important pieces of history along the Yamanote Line, including Japan’s first major reinforced-concrete arch bridge between Tōkyō and Kanda. Parts of the brick arch structures on the Yamanote Line have already been lost in the redevelopment of the Shiodome area.
> 
> “When they disappear, you don’t realize until it’s too late. Through the Yamanote Line, which is so familiar to all of us, I want people to realize the value of these structures as a legacy of Japan’s industrialization,” explains Nakagawa, who expects to hold special field visits and plans to petition officials to preserve the structure.
> 
> The bars tucked in the arches beneath the Yamanote Line in and around Yūrakuchō Station are very popular among salarymen. As you have a beer and something to eat, you can hear the rumble of the trains above you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a rainy night, Nakagawa Hiroshi walks along the brick wall beneath the elevated structure near JR Yūrakuchō Station.



_Source: *puffyjet* on Flickr_


_Source: *Alfie | Japanorama* on Flickr_


_Source: *humbletree* on Flickr_


_Source: *stella boyland* on Flickr_


_Source: *digital bear* on Flickr_


----------



## quashlo

*The ever-present Yamanote Line: Part 5
In-train ads: Perfection to the millimeter*
http://mytown.asahi.com/tokyo/news.php?k_id=13000550910160001



> Snap, snap. The sound of the holders keeping the posters in their place echoed in an empty train inside the carbarn. One-by-one, the colorful advertisements hanging from the ceiling and above windows were switched out with the newest set.
> 
> Kobayashi Makoto (35yo), who has been working this job for 8 years, carries with him a bag holding a thick bundle of posters and a custom-made stepladder. His midday shift of four 11-car trains involves going up and down the 37-cm tall ladder, 350 times each day. The work requires constantly moving his legs and back, and raising his arms up and down.
> 
> “I always tell myself to do everything by the books so I don’t make a mistake. The more you get used to it, the easier it is to get overconfident,” he says.
> 
> Kobayashi works for the Yamanote Office (Shinagawa Ward) of Tōkyō Media Service, which is responsible for installing and removing advertisements on JR trains and stations. From 8:00 one morning to 3:00 the next morning, employees change out 90 percent of in-train advertisements at the Yamanote Line carbarn. Thanks to a large ridership (and a large captive market), the Yamanote Line is a cornerstone of advertisement on public transportation.
> 
> The posters above windows are 36.4 cm tall and 51.5 cm wide. There are 28 ads per car hanging from the ceiling along the center aisle, switched out every two days. The ads above the windows are switched out every four days, with 54 spaces per car. The work changes day-to-day, with each ad scheduled to be switched out on different days, and some “wide-version” ads being twice the width of normal ones.
> 
> Every morning, the six workers spend one hour organizing the posters in the proper order for the day’s work. For ads hanging from the ceiling, the left and right posters must be more than 1 mm apart from each other, and the bottom edges must be perfectly horizontal. Rips or creases are a no-no. Spaces above the windows are curved, so posters placed there can easily droop down. The professionals’ pride is being able to do one train cleanly and accurately in an hour.
> 
> Kobayashi says the skin on his fingers has become completely smooth from handling countless posters everyday with his bare hands. Apparently, when you get really skilled at the work, your body begins to produce natural oils. During winter, it’s easy to get paper cuts, but since blood on the posters is taboo, adhesive bandages are a necessity.
> 
> After finishing off one train, Kobayashi does run-throughs down the full length of the train to make sure he has exchanged the proper posters and everything is in the correct place. Afterwards, a colleague will come by to do a second check.
> 
> “When I ride the Yamanote Line as a regular passenger, I get easily bugged when the ads slip out of place, so I sometimes fix them myself,” says Kobayashi, scratching his head a bit.
> 
> *15 minutes a ride*
> According to JR East’s Tōkyō Branch Office, the average passenger ride on the Yamanote Line lasts 15 minutes, or about 3 to 5 stations. Train crews switch every full loop around the line, with a single train passing by each station as many as 20 times a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobayashi Makato switches out ads inside a train at Tōkyō General Car Center.


JR East also offers full advertisement “rent-out” of its trains, and this is commonly done on the Yamanote Line by big corporations that are launching a new product or service. Depending on the time of the year, this can range anywhere from ¥15.8 million to ¥23.1 million per train for a half-month.

Some clever forms of advertisement in trains and statins:

Electric paper ad (Lancôme Paris) on the Tōkyō Metro Ginza Line:




_Source: *sample12japan* on YouTube_

Low-energy electric paper ad trial at JR Ebisu Station:




_Source: *gizmodojapan* on YouTube_

Moving ads at Shinjuku Station:




_Source: *sample12japan* on YouTube_

Interactive ads using mobile phones:




_Source: *sample12japan* on YouTube_

Inorganic EL ad:




_Source: *sample12japan* on YouTube_

Hanging ad inside train using fabric and other materials (Suntory Iyemon tea):


Some more creative ads:
http://pingmag.jp/2006/10/13/top-10-ad-tricks-in-tokyos-train-stations/


----------



## quashlo

*Nakanoshima Line’s first year: A look back and ahead*
http://osaka.yomiuri.co.jp/eco/news/20091016-OYO8T00754.htm



> On October 19, Keihan Electric Railway’s Nakanoshima Line (Tenmabashi – Nakanoshima, 3 km) will celebrate its first anniversary. While the line has helped build new streams of passenger traffic, ridership from business passengers and other customers is stalling as a result of the economic slump, with ridership at 30,000 a day, far short of the 80,000 passenger target. In an effort to increase ridership and help revitalize the Kansai region, several future proposals are being considered with high hopes, including connections to other lines and extension of the line from the current terminus at Nakanoshima to Ōsaka City’s third sector-operated World Trade Center (WTC) Building.
> 
> ==============================
> 
> It’s a little past 6:00 pm near Watanabebashi Station on the Nakanoshima Line. Businessmen quickly make their way on foot in the direction of Umeda. “My company is strict and won’t subsidize my transportation costs to Umeda. It’s a bit of a shame since it would be really convenient otherwise,” remarks one male office worker (26yo).
> 
> The main reason behind the line’s troubles is a struggling business passenger market. Passengers with commuter passes represent about 50 percent of traffic across the entire Keihan network, but only 30 to 40 percent of the traffic on the Nakanoshima Line. There are a substantial number of commuters who transfer from Umeda—with connections to JR, Hankyū, and Hanshin—to the subway to reach the Nakanoshima Line. “We suspect there may be a large number of corporations on the line that are attempting to keep down employee transportation expenses,” say representatives of Keihan Electric Railway.
> 
> On the other hand, the line has brought new activity to the area. The Rihga Royal Hotel, connected to Nakanoshima Station via underground passages, says that lunch patronage at its restaurants is increasing despite an overall decrease in customers. At the time of its completion in September, a 34-story condominium tower located a three-minute walk from Nakanoshima Station had sold 90 percent of its 343 units, including a ¥300 million penthouse. In both cases, the location nearby the station was received very well.
> 
> Some of the more highly-anticipated proposals to revitalize the area include connecting the Nakanoshima Line to other lines and eliminating the “dead end” at Nakanoshima Station.
> 
> The first proposal involves having the Naniwasuji Line, which would connect Shin-Ōsaka to Kansai International Airport (KIX) in 30 minutes, connect with the Nakanoshima Line at Nakanoshima Station. There is another proposal to extend the Nakanoshima Line west via Nishi-Kujō Station on the JR Ōsaka Loop Line to Shin-Sakurajima. “Depending on the general state of affairs, we’re basically considering an extension to Sakurajima or further beyond to the WTC,” explains Keihan CEO Satō Shigetaka.
> 
> Professor Abe Seiji of Kansai University, who specializes in public services, says, “The start of service on the Nakanoshima Line has helped open up a new outlook on the urban development of the surrounding areas. We should now be looking at expanding our transportation network, keeping in mind the costs versus the benefits and the possibility of expansion or connection to new lines.”


HD cab view (Nakanoshima to Kyōbashi)




_Source: *webmk* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Keikyū rapid limited express cab view (HD)*

Enjoy a ride on a Keikyū Main Line _kaitoku_ (rapid limited express) from Horinouchi Station in Yokosuka City to Shinagawa Station in Tōkyō in HD. This is the fastest regular service train on the Main Line, making the 52 km journey in 50 minutes. This was filmed on Saturday, June 27, 2009, departing Horinouchi at 12:59 pm and arriving at Shinagawa at 1:49 pm.
_Source: *VVVF2100* on YouTube_

*Horinouchi to Yokosuka Chūō*
Our 8-car train starts at Horinouchi, the Main Line junction with the Kurihama Line, passing through residential areas in hilly coastal towns on the Miura Peninsula before arriving at the central station for Yokosuka City, the home of the U.S. Navy base. 





*Yokosuka Chūō to Kanazawa Bunko*
The train passes one tunnel after another, continuing along the coastline as it passes intimate stations and neighborhoods surrounded by hills. As we approach Kanazawa Bunko, officially part of Yokohama City, we pass Keikyū’s shops and car yard in this area. To the left, we pass a four-car train from the Zushi Line (another branch of the Main Line) bound for Haneda Airport that will be coupled at the end of our train to form a 12-car consist.





*Kanazawa Bunko to Kami-Ōoka*
The quaint towns and green hills give way to residential development and later skyscrapers as we get closer to the center of Yokohama. We arrive at Kami-Ōoka, a major subcenter of Yokohama City and transfer station for the Yokohama Municipal Subway Blue Line.





*Kami-Ōoka to Yokohama*
We twist our way through more of Yokohama’s dense residential areas before diving in a shallow trench as we approach central Yokohama. After Tobe, we make a few sharp curves and diving beneath the JR Negishi Line tracks before pulling into Yokohama alongside a JR train to our left.





*Yokohama to Keikyū Kamata*
We gradually increase our speed on this section running parallel with JR, the fastest section on the line, with 120 kph operation. As we barrel through the backyards of residential homes, we arrive at Keikyū Kawasaki, where the four-car consist at the end of our train is decoupled so that it can continue on its way to Haneda Airport. After departing Keikyū Kawasaki and crossing the Tama River, we dive below the new elevated sections under construction before arriving at Keikyū Kamata, officially part of Ōta Ward, Tōkyō.





*Keikyū Kamata to Shinagawa*
Continuing below the new elevated structures, we blow by grade crossings at full-speed. We pass a train in special blue livery as we pass Shin-Banba, then diving to ground level at Kita-Shinagawa before making the sharp S curve into Shinagawa terminal. After a short wait for the signal, our journey ends at Shinagawa, but our eight-car train will continue one station further to Sengakuji, where passengers can transfer to an Asakusa Line subway train bound for Keisei Takasago on the Keisei Line.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō trains 20 years ago*

An interesting “time capsule” view of Tōkyō 20 years ago from the eyes of a foreigner. There are plenty of old JNR-era trains and stations that are now long-gone. He has other videos of the era on his YouTube channel as well.
_Source: *lylehsaxon* on YouTube_

*"Weeknight Trip Home - September 1990"*
Starts at Shinjuku, then to Ikebukuro via the Saikyō Line, transfer to the Seibu Ikebukuro Line to Hibarigaoka. A first-generation Red Arrow limited express train (Seibu 5000 series) makes an appearance as it passes Hibarigaoka Station. The Seibu trains are in former yellow-beige livery (nowadays, they’re all yellow).





*"Tokyo Sunrise (Nakano to Toride) - July 27th, 1991"*
Starts at Nakano, with a ride on the first inbound Chūō Line rapid train (201 series) to central Tōkyō. Quick break at Ichigaya, then a short ride on a Chūō-Sōbu Line local (201 series) to Akihabara. At Akihabara, transfer to a Keihin-Tōhoku Line train (103 series) to Ueno, where he transfers to a Jōban Line rapid train, getting on and off along the way. 





*Tokyo Station - March 1991*
Views of the Chūō Line rapid platforms at Tōkyō Station. These platforms are now elevated.










*"Gotanda to Nishimagome to Gotanda" - July 1991*
Views of the Toei Subway Asakusa Line (old 5000 series), with a neighborhood walk around Nishi-Magome squeezed in the middle. Finishes off with views of JR platforms at Gotanda Station (Yamanote Line).





*"Tokyo Subway (Marunouchi & Tozai) - June 1990"*
The old Marunouchi Line trains, with the distinctive red-and-white livery, are still running in Buenos Aires.





*"Prelude to Full Train - (Not Again! Yeah, Sorry!)" - 1991 New Edit*
Most of you have probably seen clips of this video at Hibarigaoka on the Seibu Ikebukuro Line during the morning rush hour, but this is the original video, with new bits in the beginning and end. 





*"Shibuya to Hiyoshi - October 1991"*
A nighttime trip on the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line.





*"Trip to Omiya - 1991"*
Starts on the Seibu Ikebukuro Line, transfer at Ikebukuro to the Saikyō Line. Views of old JNR trains in Shōnan livery on the Tōhoku Main Line. Towards the middle, an interesting clip of officials trucking away illegally-parked bikes. At the end, the nighttime return to central Tōkyō.





*"Gotanda to Shinjuku (& Ikebukuro)" - July 1991*
Views of the Yamanote Line.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

> Tokyo--Osaka in 67 minutes via Maglev
> 
> THE ASAHI SHIMBUN
> 
> A planned maglev super-fast service will make the trip between Tokyo's Shinagawa and Shin-Osaka stations in just 67 minutes, less than half of the 138-minute trip via the Tokaido Shinkansen Line, according to Central Japan Railway Co.
> 
> If the Chuo Shinkansen Line detours in Nagano Prefecture as the prefectural government hopes, the maglev trip will take 74 minutes, the company estimates.
> 
> Construction costs will be 8.44 trillion yen for the 438-kilometer direct route proposed by JR Tokai, less than the 9.09 trillion yen for the 498-kilometer route that includes the detour.
> 
> The Chuo Shinkansen's Nagoya-Osaka section is scheduled to open in 2045.
> 
> JR Tokai forecast the share of air travel linking the Tokyo metropolitan area and the Kinki region will fall from 19 percent against the Shinkansen's 81 percent in fiscal 2007 to 11 percent.(IHT/Asahi: October 15,2009)


http://www.asahi.com/english/Herald-asahi/TKY200910150158.html


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

> Yamanote Line mountain spotters denied last glimpse of Fuji by new building
> 
> Since this summer, passengers have no longer been able to catch a glimpse of Mt. Fuji from the JR Yamanote Line in Tokyo due to the construction of a new commercial building, leaving commuters and enthusiasts of "urban views of Mt. Fuji" heartbroken.
> 
> On winter mornings when the air was clear, the peak of Mt. Fuji was visible -- for a fleeting moment, wedged in between buildings -- if passengers were looking southwest from the train between Takadanobaba and Mejiro stations. It lasted less than a second, but captured the hearts of many as a valuable view in the middle of the urban landscape.
> 
> Hiroshi Tashiro, 59, head of FYAMAP, a forum on mountain views and maps and a teacher at University of Tsukuba Senior High School, was looking for Mt. Fuji from the train in late September when he discovered, much to his dismay, that it was now hidden. "I'm sure there were many passengers on their way to work or school who looked forward to sightings of Mt. Fuji," he said. "I'm shocked that we've lost a valuable scenic viewpoint in the Tokyo metropolitan area."
> 
> According to those affiliated with the new four-story building located approximately 100 meters from the train tracks in Tokyo's Shinjuku Ward, construction was completed in August. Previously, Mt. Fuji had been visible between Harajuku and Yoyogi stations before high-rise buildings blocked the view, but the latest spot had been the last remaining spot where passengers were offered a view of Mt. Fuji from the Yamanote line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mt. Fuji is pictured here between Takadanobaba and Mejiro stations on the JR Yamanote Line in February. (Photo courtesy of Hiroshi Tashiro)


http://mdn.mainichi.jp/mdnnews/news/20091017p2a00m0na027000c.html


----------



## k.k.jetcar

*Shinagawa Station Noodle Shops*

My favorite soba stand at Shinagawa Station is the one on platforms 11/12 (down Tokaido Line). The "okonomi soba" on their menu allows you to add your own toppings from a selection placed above the counter. I usually put a big mound of chopped scallions on my soba.


----------



## quashlo

*Interview with Keihan CEO*
http://osaka.yomiuri.co.jp/eco/news/20091019-.htm



> Keihan Electric Railway CEO Satō Shigetaka accepted an interview with _Yomiuri Shimbun_ before the first anniversary of the opening of the Nakanoshima Line (Tenmabashi – Nakanoshima, 3 km) on October 19. With ridership struggling as a result of the recession, Satō announced the railway’s plans to strengthen PR efforts to increase ridership. By advancing development around stations on the line and increasing activity on Nakanoshima, Satō says he hopes to catalyze the line’s future extension plans.
> 
> _Ridership on the Nakanoshima Line is at 30,000 passengers daily, and hasn’t reached the target of 80,000 passengers._
> “With changes in the financial situation, all of Japan is hurting. The unemployment rate in Ōsaka has increased, which is perhaps the biggest change between when the line was planned and when it finally opened.”
> 
> _How do you plan on responding?_
> “We are considering ways to get our customers in the Kyōto area to visit Nakanoshima. Advertising the charm of Nakanoshima’s events at our stations… We’re working with Ōbayashi Corporation on developing a hotel with commercial facilities. Ōsaka City is also planning a museum of contemporary art. If we can bring the younger generation in, the area will only become more attractive.”
> 
> _There are proposals to extend the line west to Shin-Sakurajima or Ōsaka City’s third-sector WTC Building._
> “The extension would enhance the region’s transportation network and increase convenience for passengers. Because of the large costs involved, Keihan can’t accomplish the project on its own, and the government officials need a vision for the extension. First, the Nakanoshima Line must become a catalyst for redevelopment. If Nakanoshima is to become an active area like Manhattan in New York, improving our transportation network is that much more critical.”


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro completes commercial developments at Ikebukuro’s West Exit*
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2009/2009-50.html



> Tōkyō Metro (HQ: Taitō Ward, Tōkyō; President: Umezaki Hisashi) and Metro Properties (HQ: Taitō Ward, Tōkyō; President: Nakayama Yasutaka) will open Esola, a new commercial building at the West Exit of Ikebukuro Station, on November 27. The new zone of Echika Ikebukuro will also open at the same time, marking the completion of Tōkyō Metro’s above-ground and below-ground commercial development at the West Exit of Ikebukuro Station.
> 
> Esola Ikebukuro is a high-quality commercial complex spread over one underground level and nine above-ground levels, with approximately 40 shops including fashion brands and lifestyle goods shops new to Ikebukuro, as well as unique restaurants, cafes, and social dining spots. The two-tone black-and-white building aims to become a new landmark for Ikebukuro’s West Exit.
> 
> In addition, ESPACE ART, a new zone of Echika Ikebukuro, will open at the same time in the passage connecting Esola Ikebukuro and already-open Echika Ikebukuro. ESPACE ART will be Echika Ikebukuro’s art-themed zone, a relaxing space with food and drink offering a showcase where visitors can walk and enjoy art.
> 
> With the completion of Esola Ikebukuro and Echika Ikebukuro, Tōkyō Metro will stir up Ikebukuro from both below- and above-ground and aim to create a fusion between station and neighborhood.


Echika is Tōkyō Metro-branded and operated _ekinaka_ (retail inside stations). There are two major locations, at Omotesandō (Ginza Line, Chiyoda Line, Hanzōmon Line) and Ikebukuro (Marunouchi Line, Yūrakuchō Line, Fukutoshin Line), and a mini-version at Ueno.

Official page: http://www.esola-ikebukuro.com/

Echika isn’t a collection of fast food shops, convenience stores, and run-of-the-mill retail, but rather an array of boutiques and gourmet shops. A lot of attention is paid to maintaining a high-class, well-heeled image that will appeal to shoppers with money and in turn feeds off and gives prestige to the neighborhood around the station as well as Tōkyō Metro. Omotesandō is known as one of Tōkyō’s premier shopping districts, and Echika Omotesandō is designed to play off and complement this:


_Source: *yuichi.sakuraba* on Flickr_


_Source: *yuichi.sakuraba* on Flickr_


_Source: *yuichi.sakuraba* on Flickr_


----------



## quashlo

*Survey to help determine fate of Ōsaka’s last remaining streetcar*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/trend/091023/trd0910230841005-n1.htm



> On October 26, the Sakai Streetcar Supporters Association (Chairman: Horihata Yoshihide) will launch a survey of city residents to help determine whether or not the 7.9 km section of the Hankai Tramway Hankai Line (Ōsaka City – Sakai City) within Sakai City, which currently operates at a deficit, should be maintained.
> 
> The Streetcar Supporters Association was founded in 2003 as the Sakai City section of the line was in danger of abandonment after ridership had continued to drop from its peak in the 1950s and 1960s. The Association has helped support the line by sponsoring events and full-car advertisements.
> 
> Originally, Sakai City had planned to introduce light-rail vehicles on a new surface rail line within Sakai City, running the trains as a through-service with the Hankai Line. Facilities and equipment would be owned by the city, while operations would be carried out by a private firm.
> 
> But with the election of Mayor Takeyama Osami in the September mayoral elections, the LRT plan was scrapped. Mayor Takeyama has expressed his intention to continue financial support of the Hankai Line, but has yet to reveal specifics on the funding amount, leaving the fate of the Sakai City section of the line in doubt once more.
> 
> Faced with these circumstances, the Streetcar Supporters Association will distribute a five-page survey questionnaire to residents and businesses at 15 streetcar stops inside Sakai City including Yamatogawa, Ōshōji, and Hamadera-eki-mae from October 26-30 to determine how critical the line is to residents.
> 
> The questionnaire will not only evaluate the necessity for the line, but also the need for funding from Sakai City, how frequently passengers use the line, as well as any problems or inconveniences with the current operations. If a substantial portion of survey respondents request that the line be retained, the Streetcar Supporters Association will submit the survey responses and data as a petition to Mayor Takeyama in early November.
> 
> “In 2011, the Hankai Line will celebrate its 100th anniversary. As the only remaining streetcar in Ōsaka Prefecture, we want to see not only the section within Ōsaka City remain, but also the section on the other side of the Yamato River, in Sakai City. We believe residents along the line feel the same way,” say representatives from the Association.


----------



## quashlo

*Suica tops 30 million cards sold*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2009/20091014.pdf



> JR East would like to thank our passengers for helping Suica surpass 30 million cards issued as of Thursday, October 15, 2009. Suica debuted on November 18, 2001, and thanks to continued use by our customers, has reached 30.01 million cards in circulation as of October 15.
> 
> Electronic money-compatible Suica cards in circulation: 27.51 million
> *The number of cards issued is taken as the number of cards in circulation—i.e., the total number of cards issued, minus returned cards and reissued cards.
> 
> Cards in circulation as of October 15:
> PASMO: 13.53 million
> Total Suica and PASMO: 43.54 million


----------



## quashlo

*Replacement of JR Jōban Rapid Line bridge begins*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/chiba/20091030/CK2009103002000091.html



> On October 29, a ceremony was held at Toride Park in Toride (Toride City, Ibaraki Prefecture) to inaugurate the start of construction to replace the Tone River Bridge on the JR Jōban Line (rapid) between Tennōdai and Toride stations, spanning the Tone River, which serves as the border between Chiba and Ibaraki Prefectures. The replacement comes as a result of the bridge’s age, with the new bridge to be constructed between the existing bridge and the bridge for the Jōban Line (local) further downstream.
> 
> Construction will begun in November during the dry season, with the inbound (towards central Tōkyō) track to be opened in 2013 and the outbound track to be opened in 2014.
> 
> Attendees at the inauguration ceremony included Abiko City mayor Hoshino Jun’ichirō and Toride City mayor Fujii Shingo, as well as JR East vice-president Ogata Masaki. Mayor Fujii, Mayor Hoshino, and others cut the tape to celebrate the groundbreaking and hope for a safe construction period.


----------



## quashlo

*Sales of PASPY exceed expectations*
http://mytown.asahi.com/hiroshima/news.php?k_id=35000000910270001



> Popularity of IC farecard PASPY for use on public transport in Hiroshima Prefecture has surpassed expectations, with stocks of the card running low. As a result, the PASPY Management Committee, composed of transit operating companies, announced on October 26 that it will push back the final date for sales of magnetic-based farecards from the end of October to early December instead.
> 
> As the successor to magnetic farecards, PASPY has reached 226,000 cards issued as of October 22. Introduction to buses, trains, the JR Miyajima Ferry, and other operators was largely completed by October 17, with the card set to become valid on Seto Naikai Kisen’s Matsuyama ferry route at the end of the month.
> 
> Only 140 cards were issued daily during July, but in October, the number surpassed 700 cards daily, reaching 1,100 cards daily for October 19-23. As a result, it’s possible that stocks of PASPY could be exhausted. Hiroshima Rapid Transit, which operates the Astram Line, temporarily stopped issuing PASPY cards as of the end of September, while Hiroshima Bus stopped on October 16 (Hiroshima Rapid Transit now sells only commuter PASPY cards).
> 
> As a result, five Committee member companies—Hiroshima Electric Railway, Hiroshima Bus, Bihoku Corporation, Hirokō Group (inside trains only), and Hiroshima Rapid Transit (stations and ticket machines only)—have agreed to continue selling magnetic farecards until early December, when the next shipment of additional PASPY cards is set to arrive.
> 
> “The switch happened faster than we expected. There appear to be a large number of users who are unaware that their commuter pass can also be used as a regular PASPY. Since Hiroshima Bus is selling pink-colored cards, it’s possible the card became very popular among female passengers,” says Fukuie Tsukasa, a member of the committee.


----------



## quashlo

*Taxi acceptance of Suica spreads outside of Capital Region*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/chubu/niigata/091026/ngt0910261744003-n1.htm



> Starting November 1, JR East’s IC farecard Suica will become valid for payment of taxi cab fares in Niigata City and other areas. According to JR’s Niigata Branch Office, this is the first time Suica acceptance for taxis has been implemented outside of the Tōkyō area.
> 
> The accepting taxi companies are primarily based in Niigata City, with all 57 vehicles (including jumbo taxis) operated by Bandai Taxi (HQ: Chūō Ward, Niigata City) and all 48 vehicles stationed at the Nagaoka Office of Chūetsu Traffic (HQ: Sanjō City) accepting Suica as payment. The project is intended to increase convenience for businessmen and visitors from the Tōkyō area.
> 
> From November 1 to 15, the two taxi companies will each reward 100 passengers who use their Suica card for payments with special “Penguin Original Labels” featuring Suica’s mascot character.


----------



## quashlo

*Kitaca reaches 200,000 cards in circulation*
http://www.jrhokkaido.co.jp/press/2009/091025-1.pdf



> IC farecard Kitaca, which began service in the Sapporo metropolitan area on October 25, 2008, has reached over 200,000 cards in circulation as of October 25, 2009, one year after its debut.
> 
> The card offers many conveniences such as automatic fare collection and charging and eliminates the need to buy tickets at machines. Passengers can use the card without taking it out of a pass holder. The March 14, 2009 launch of Kitaca electronic money functions and interoperability with Suica also likely contributed to Kitaca’s expansion.
> 
> *Cards in circulation*:
> Kitaca commuter passes: 70,000
> Other versions of Kitaca (personal / non-personal): 130,000
> 
> *Circulation trends:*
> 50,000: November 4, 2008 (11 days after debut)
> 100,000: January 28, 2009 (96 days after debut)
> 150,000: April 10, 2009 (168 days after debut)
> 200,000: October 25, 2009 (366 days after debut)


----------



## quashlo

*Leaders gather for LRT summit in Hiroshima*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/politics/local/091030/lcl0910302019005-n1.htm



> Mayors and other top leaders of local jurisdictions looking to introduce next-generation light rail transit (LRT) assembled for a two-day LRT City Summit at the International Conference Center in Hiroshima City starting October 30. Attendees at the first LRT City Summit will discuss attractive but environmentally-friendly and accessible urban planning and design. Light rail is an urban transport system using low-floor and low-noise vehicles and offers a high level of convenience by working together with other public transport modes.
> 
> Attendees at the summit include mayors and vice-mayors from 11 cities, including Sapporo, Kyōto, and Matsuyama. Inside one of Hiroshima Electric Railway’s super low-floor Green Mover MAX light rail vehicles, Hiroshima mayor Akiba Tadatoshi took the reins as guide on a trip from Hiroshima Station to the Atomic Bomb Dome.
> 
> The mayoral conference meeting included introduction of several case examples from various cities, such as Kagoshima City’s track landscaping and Toyohashi City’s summer “Beer Train” in Aichi Prefecture. In an effort to expand public transport use, attending leaders agreed to strengthen relationships among cities through LRT systems.


Shiyakusho-mae Station (Kagoshima City)








_Source: Wikipedia_


----------



## quashlo

*Use of blue lighting increasing, but no scientific proof yet available*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/lifestyle/091027/sty0910270750001-n1.htm



> *Increasing use, but lagging scientific proof*
> Use of blue lighting for various goals such as reducing suicide attempts, deterring crime, and improving the safety of rail operations is increasing. In areas where blue lighting has been introduced, reductions in crime rates and incident rates have been identified. But is there really a direct effect from simply installing the special lighting? Using case studies and expert opinion, we delved into the power behind blue lighting.
> 
> *One-year trial*
> “Since blue light is believed to have a calming effect on people’s psyche, we implemented trial installations in the hope of reducing suicide attempts by even a little,” explained JR East’s Tōkyō Branch Office in regards to its program to install blue lighting at JR Yamanote Line stations starting in September. The project was intended to both help prevent suicide attempts and make stations brighter, in commemoration of the 100th anniversary of the Yamanote Line’s naming on October 12.
> 
> According to JR East, there were nine suicides on the Yamanote Line in 2006, increasing to 15 in 2007 and 18 in 2008. The blue lighting is installed at platform ends, where the trains enter stations, and will continue as a trial for one year to determine the benefit of the installations.
> 
> However, the Yamanote Line wasn’t the first to install blue lighting. JR West has been installing blue lighting since December 2006, with about 60 installations total on the Kansai Main Line and Hanwa Line.
> 
> The primary impetus was to reduce incidents at grade crossings. Using the calming effect of blue lighting, JR West hoped to reduce occurrences of people entering the track right-of-way after the crossing arms had begun to close. JR West also hoped to reduce suicide attempts by calming the emotional state of possible suicide victims and helping stop them before it was too late.
> 
> After evaluating the situation before and after installation at 37 of these locations, JR West found that the 13 incidents between April 2005 and the start of installation had been reduced to only two incidents from completion of installation to March of this year. A definite benefit was observed, leading to an increased use of blue lighting, such as by Keihin Electric Express Railway (Keikyū) and Seibu Railway in the Tōkyō area.
> 
> *Variety of goals*
> There are cases outside of railway operations where definite benefits have also been observed from blue lighting.
> 
> Starting in June 2005, the Nara Prefectural Police Department began installing blue lighting in housing estates and bicycle parking facilities as a crime deterrent. After examining the benefits at the 35 locations approximately one year after installation, criminal offenses decreased by 14.9 percent. Based on these results, the installations were expanded to 104 locations and 3,115 units as of April of this year. Central Nippon Expressway Company (NEXCO Central Japan) also changed the lighting near garbage cans at the Yōrō Service Area (SA) on the Meishin Expressway in Gifu Prefecture to blue starting in 2007 in an attempt to reduce the volume of trash. Representatives say trash decreased at the service area by 20 to 30 percent over the previous year.
> 
> While use of blue lighting has been spreading, it’s still unclear exactly what benefit the lighting really has. JR West admits that while the number of incidents at grade crossings has dropped, incidents are still occurring. The Nara Prefectural Police Department says that the locations which saw substantial reductions in criminal activity not only had blue lighting installed, but also underwent several other measures, such as increased patrols.
> 
> Determination of a real benefit from the lighting requires scientific experiment.
> 
> *No scientific proof yet*
> 
> “Blue is believed to have a calming effect on people compared to other colors such as red. But, unfortunately, simply changing the color of lighting to blue won’t prevent crime or suicide attempts, and there is no scientific proof of its effects. There are various policies to help prevent suicides and reduce crime, and I believe we should be considering other countermeasures to solve these problems,” says Suzuki Tsuneo, a professor of color psychology at Keiō University.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue lighting installation at the platforms at Ōsaki Station on the JR Yamanote Line (Source: JR East).


Images of the lighting on the Yamanote Line:
http://blog.livedoor.jp/vivit2009p2/archives/1679797.html


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki City subway proposal becomes election issue again*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/kanagawa/20091022/CK2009102202000074.html



> “It would be really convenient,” says housewife Tomotsuka Miki (34yo), who was walking with her one-year-old son along a bus road in Sugao, Miyamae Ward, Kawasaki City.
> 
> On the other side of the city, things are different. “I don’t expect I’d be using it very much,” says Kiyama Yutaka (38yo), who lives in Imai Minamichō, Nakahara Ward and uses Musashi Kosugi Station on his commute to and from his job at a school. “I don’t believe it’s necessary at all. There’s other things they should be doing,” remarks a housewife (67yo) from Kyōmachi in Kawasaki Ward.
> 
> All are reactions to Kawasaki City’s Municipal Subway Project. The project is the focus of heated debates during mayoral elections, with support varying wildly from one neighborhood to the next.
> 
> A proposal to construct a subway traversing Kawasaki City first surfaced in 1960. As a result of financial difficulties, the project has since gone through numerous ups and downs, with the current incarnation of the proposal being advanced by city officials calling for an initial phase between Shin-Yurigaoka and Musashi Kosugi. The latest rendition is estimated to cost ¥433.6 billion, ¥1 billion less than the estimates for the original plan, but the new alignment has yet to receive project approval from the national government.
> 
> “It will be difficult to get project approval under a Democratic administration which has been calling for a reevaluation of public works projects,” admit project supporters in the City Council. Even if the national government gave expedited approval to the project, the line would open in 2020 at the earliest.
> 
> While the project receives substantial attention every four years as a result of mayoral elections, in reality, the proposal is still at a stalemate.
> 
> Perhaps as a result, interest in the project is generally low among city residents. In Miyamae Ward, which has limited rail access, a federation of all neighborhood associations in the ward submitted a petition to the City Council in 1996, with rail pushed as the preferred solution. But housewife Ishikawa Mana (34yo) from Tsuchihashi smiles sarcastically, saying, “When I was talking with my friends about when the subway would open, none of us knew how long it would take.”
> 
> As a massive project, Kiyama is doubtful. “I’m not convinced they can operate without a deficit. Are they really considering cost vs. benefit?” Residents from Kawasaki Ward, which is completely detached from the initial phase of the subway proposal, say they had completely forgotten about the project.
> 
> The city’s Rapid Rail Transit Construction Department says the subway offers multiple benefits, including improving transportation access to currently poorly-served areas, reduced overcrowding on the existing lines such as the Nambu Line and Den’en Toshi Line, and an “increased sense of connection between city residents.” In response to the prolonged planning process for the line, department officials stress, “Yokohama’s Minato Mirai Line, which opened in 2004, also had its original proposal scrapped. Public works projects simply take time.”
> 
> The subway proposal is a question that each political camp has taken a position on, but how will city residents respond?


----------



## quashlo

*Hakata Exit of Hakata Station to receive facelift*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/trend/091019/trd0910191444006-n1.htm



> In preparation for the Spring 2011 extension of the Kyūshū Shinkansen into Hakata Station, Fukuoka City officials have announced that they intend to redesign three areas at the Hakata Exit station plaza based on the concepts of “transport hub,” “tree shade plaza,” and “activity and exchange.” Officials explained their intention to a panel of experts on the Hakata Station Plaza Redesign Working Group, with working group members generally agreeing to the plans. Based on the comments received from the working group, the city will decide on a final design plan. After detailed engineering and design, construction would start by the end of the year.
> 
> According to the city’s plan, a “transport hub” area would be established on the south side of the Transportation Center Building and consist of a taxi and general auto loading zone with a three- to five-meter wide canopy. Officials will also consider the possibility of installing environmentally-friendly features including solar panels and mist sprayers.
> 
> The “tree shade plaza” just to the south will serve as the gateway to Kyūshū and feature tall planted trees every eight to ten meters, helping to create an image of Fukuoka as a city in harmony with nature. Further south, the “activity and exchange” area will have space to hold events such as concerts and be designed to allow onlookers to enjoy performances from the second-level pedestrian deck.
> 
> In addition, the city is discussing with the Fukuoka Prefectural Police and JR Kyūshū on establishing a police box at the site in response to the expected increase in passenger traffic.
> 
> In response to the city’s plan, members of the working group suggested that the trees to be planted should be selected with an eye towards the changing seasons.


Hakata is Fukuoka City’s central terminal and is served by trains operated by JR Kyūshū, JR West, and the Fukuoka City Transportation Bureau. The JR section of the station serves 115,000 daily entries, while the subway section of the station serves 55,000 daily entries. Currently, the station is the terminus of the San’yō Shinkansen (with frequent through-service onto the Tōkaidō Shinkansen to Tōkyō).

Construction is proceeding on the new station building.








_Source: Wikipedia_

Some pictures of Hakata Exit, which will be redone:









_Source: Wikipedia_


_Source: *David McKelvey* on Flickr_


_Source: *David McKelvey* on Flickr_

Transportation Center Building adjacent to the station.








_Source: Wikipedia_

Some views of the construction on the station building and platforms from various vantage points in and around the station (Aug. 2009):




_Source: *manjyuu12* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*No cheap way out for Nanakuma Line extension*
http://mytown.asahi.com/fukuoka/news.php?k_id=41000740910190001



> *A massive pricetag, a distant 550 m*[/b]
> Partially because of lack of a direct connection to the Airport Line and Hakozaki Line, ridership on the Fukuoka City Subway Nanakuma Line (Hashimoto – Tenjin Minami) is falling short of expectations. To resolve the issue, an extension from Tenjin Minami Station via Canal City Hakata to Hakata Station has arisen as a preferred alternative. Meanwhile, many city residents have asked why officials can’t simply connect Tenjin Station and Tenjin Minami Staiton by rail. That proposal may seem the cheaper alternative because of the short distance, but reality isn’t quite so simple.
> 
> Tenjin Minami Station and Tenjin Station are connected by the Tenjin Underground Shopping Arcade and are a mere 550 m apart. Every day, 12,000 passengers make the transfer on foot, but according to the Fukuoka City Transportation Bureau, there are numerous obstacles to joining that distance by rail.
> 
> One problem is the location of the two stations in relation to each other. The Nanakuma Line’s alignment follows underneath Watanabe-dōri towards Tenjin, only to veer sharply right at Kokutai Dōro to enter Tenjin Minami Station. In order to directly connect the Nanakuma Line to Tenjin Station, extending the line from Watanabe-dōri Station to Tenjin Station would be the most appropriate solution, but the Nanakuma Line’s gauge is different from the Airport and Hakozaki Lines, so a typical through-service solution isn’t possible.
> 
> *Obstacles in construction, too*
> The first obstacle comes when the section of the line between Watanabe-dōri and Tenjin Minami must be temporarily closed for construction. With the Nanakuma Line unable to serve the Tenjin area, the 35,000 people who use Tenjin Minami Station daily could shift off the subway, resulting in a substantial loss in revenues.
> 
> To allow regular operation to continue during construction requires a fairly deep tunnel a kilometer in length, starting from near Watanabe-dōri Station and diving below the existing tracks as well as Tenjin Underground Shopping Arcade and an underground parking facility.
> 
> In addition, Tenjin Station intersects Watanabe-dōri at roughly a right angle. As a result the new platforms must be built on a separate level much deeper than the existing Tenjin Station.
> 
> The City has estimated that the construction of this alternative would cost ¥57 billion, a higher cost-per-km than any of the other alternatives being considered. If a new station is built nearby the existing Tenjin Minami Station to become the new platforms at Tenjin Station for the Nanakuma Line, it’s possible that the national government won’t provide financial aid for the project, which could reach almost half of the total construction costs.
> 
> What about connecting the Nanakuma Line with the Airport and Hakozaki Lines at Nakasu – Kawabata Station, a 1.2 km extension?
> That alignment would require tunneling under privately-owned land and narrow roadways, requiring the establishment of underground land rights as well as the use of special construction methods to prevent vibration and noise. The new platforms would be constructed below the two existing platforms for the Airport and Hakozaki Lines, contributing to a total cost of ¥60 billion.
> 
> And while construction of moving walkways in the Tenjin Underground Shopping Arcade isn’t out of the question, it would split the retail area in two and be a hindrance to escape during disasters or emergencies, making it less of a realistic option.
> 
> Kyūshū University urban planning professor emeritus Chishaki Takeshi, who has had a hand in the Nanakuma Line ever since the planning stages, says, “We’re still in the process of developing the plan, so there’s still debate over possibly creating a direct connection at Tenjin Station. If the goal is to improve access between Hakata and Tenjin, the New Route Alignment is the most attractive.” Executive Director Kojima Kenji of Citizen’s Ombudsman Fukuoka remarks, “From the beginning, there was no concrete vision of what role the Nanakuma Line had in the city’s urban plan. The proposal to connect the line with the Airport Line because its in the red is just an attempt to get the citizens to foot the bill.”
> 
> *Nanakuma Line*
> Opened in February 2005 at a total construction cost of ¥281.1 billion. The line was estimated to have a ridership of 110,000 a day, but so far has only reached half the projections. Early this year in February, officials revised the estimated complete payoff of the line from 2023 to 2069.
> 
> In January, city officials submitted a new cheaper alignment proposal between Tenjin Minami and Hakata Station, separate from the more expensive and financially difficult Waterfront Alignment and Hakata Station Alignment. The city says the cheaper alignment is the most financially sound of the three.


----------



## quashlo

*Sōtetsu receives MLIT go-ahead for JR through-line*
http://www.sotetsu.co.jp/news_release/archives/PDF/091020_01.pdf



> On October 20, 2009, Sagami Railway (Sōtetsu) (HQ: Nishi Ward, Yokohama City; President: Numano Keiichi) received approval from the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) to begin construction of the Sōtetsu-JR Through-Line.
> 
> This October 20 approval by the MLIT for construction start comes following a March 24, 2009 request under the Railway Business Act to begin construction between Nishiya Station on the Sōtetsu Main Line and the vicinity of Yokohama Hazawa Station on the JR Tōkaidō Cargo Line.
> 
> This line received acknowledgment by the MLIT on November 21, 2006 as a transport speed improvement project under the Act on Enhancement of Convenience of Urban Railways and will consist of a new connection (approx. 2.7 km) between Nishiya Station on the Sōtetsu Main Line (Hodogaya Ward, Yokohama City) and the vicinity of Yokohama Hazawa Station on the JR Tōkaidō Cargo Line (Kanagawa Ward, Yokohama City). As project lead, the Japan Railway Construction, Transport and Technology Agency (JRTT) will construct and maintain ownership of the tracks, while Sōtetsu, as the operating entity, will use the tracks to operate through-service with the JR lines.
> 
> Project cost: approx. ¥68.3 billion
> Project timeline: November 2006 – March 2015


The section in blue is the Sōtetsu-JR Through-Line. The section in red is the Sōtetsu-Tōkyū Through-Line, which is scheduled to open in 2019, and will be a new 10-km connection between the Sōtetsu network and the Tōkyū network. Together, these two projects will improve connection to central Tōkyō for residents along the Sōtetsu network (in orange), which currently only serves Yokohama directly. The Sōtetsu-JR Through-Line will also improve access to Shin-Yokohama Station for Shinkansen service to other parts of Japan.









_Source: Sōtetsu_

Time savings generated by the new lines:









_Source: Sōtetsu_

For Sōtetsu-JR Through-Line:

Futamatagawa – Shinjuku: 59 min → 44 min
Yamato – Shibuya: 58 min → 47 min
Ebina – Shibuya: 57 min → 54 min
Shōnandai – Shibuya: 60 min → 51 min
For Sōtetsu-Tōkyū Through-Line:

Futamatagawa – Meguro: 54 min → 38 min
Yamato – Shin-Yokohama: 42 min → 19 min
Ebina – Meguro: 69 min → 54 min
Shōnandai – Shin-Yokohama: 49 min → 23 min


----------



## quashlo

*Crossover conflict between at Yūrakuchō and Fukutoshin Lines at Kotake – Mukaihara to be resolved*
http://trainnews.seesaa.net/article/131222963.html
(Original Source: Kensetsu Tsūshin News)



> Tōkyō Prefecture and Tōkyō Metro have approved a draft amendment to the urban master plan that would construct a new track connection between Kotake – Mukaihara Station and Senkawa Station on Urban Rapid Railway Line No. 8 (Tōkyō Metro Yūrakuchō Line). The amendment would allow for construction of new track connections in both the inbound and outbound directions, resolving the existing crossover situation between the Yūrakuchō Line and Fukutoshin Line. The amendment to the master plan is scheduled to be approved within the fiscal year, with construction beginning in April 2010. In 2012, the tracks in the inbound direction (towards central Tōkyō) are planned to open for service, followed by the outbound tracks in 2014. Including above-ground elements, the full project is scheduled for completion in 2016.
> 
> The project would install a new track connection between Kotake – Mukaihara Station and Senkawa Station on the Yūrakuchō Line, for trains running in both directions between the Wakō-shi end and Shin-Kiba end of the line. The installation will resolve crossover conflicts between Fukutoshin Line trains running between Nerima and Shibuya and Yūrakuchō Line trains running between Wakō-shi and Shin-Kiba.
> 
> In 2012, mutual through-servicing will begin between the Fukutoshin Line and Tōkyū Tōyoko Line / Yokohama Rapid Railway Minato Mirai Line, with the number of Fukutoshin Line services expected to increase. Currently, the number of trains has reached the limit with the existing crossover configuration, so the new track connection will allow for increased service on the Fukutoshin Line. The project will also increase operational stability, eliminating the need for trains to wait in queue due to the crossover.
> 
> The amendment to the master plan involves an approximately 410-m section of the route between Mukaihara 2-chōme in Itabashi Ward and Kanamechō 3-chōme in Toshima Ward. The new track connections will be constructed on the outside of the existing track structure. Since the new connections would fit within the width of Radial Route No. 36, which runs above the tracks at ground level, no new land acquisition is necessary.
> 
> Approx. 150 m on the Kotake – Mukaihara end and 100 m on the Senkawa end of the track connection will be constructed using cut-and-cover, with the approx. 160 m section in the middle excavated using shield tunneling.
> 
> For the cut-and-cover and tunnel shield sections on the Kotake – Mukaihara end, approximately 20 to 21 m and 19 m deep respectively, the new track connections will be constructed on the left and right sides of the existing tunnel structures. The cut-and-cover section on the Senkawa end, approximately 15 to 17 m deep, will be constructed by expanding space currently used to store maintenance vehicles.
> 
> The project cost will be borne by Tōkyō Metro, but due to the large public nature of the project, funding from both the national and metropolitan government is currently being considered.
> 
> The metropolitan government will publish the draft amendment to the master plan for circulation and evaluation. Officials will discuss the amendment with the Urban Master Plan Committee and expect to receive approval by the end of the fiscal year.
> 
> After approval of the master plan amendment, Tōkyō Metro will decide on the project executor and hopes to begin construction in 2010. Since construction of the project would require reducing roadway widths to the minimum limit, the construction will be staged to work on only one side at a time.
> 
> The new inbound track connection will open for service in 2012, when the Fukutoshin Line will begin through-service operation with the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line and Yokohama Rapid Railway Minato Mirai Line. The outbound track connection will be completed two years later in 2014. Project construction is scheduled to span a total of seven years.


This project should resolve some of the issues resulting from having the Tōkyō Metro Yūrakuchō Line and Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line share some stations and tracks. When the Fukutoshin Line first opened in June 2008, the junction at Kotake – Mukaihara, a four-track station with two island platforms, was particularly problematic, as both the Yūrakuchō Line and Fukutoshin Line run through-service on the Seibu Ikebukuro Line / Seibu Yūrakuchō Line. Seibu Ikebukuro Line / Seibu Yūrakuchō Line trains from Nerima and beyond, through-servicing onto the Fukutoshin Line, conflicted with Tōkyō Metro Yūrakuchō Line trains coming from Wakō-shi and beyond.

Track layout at Kotake – Mukaihara:








_Source: Wikipedia_

The top box is the platform for central Tōkyō: Shibuya (Fukutoshin Line) and Shin-Kiba (Yūrakuchō Line). The bottom box is the outbound platform, for Nerima on the Seibu Ikebukuro Line and Wakō-shi. The red arrows are coming to / from the Seibu Yūrakuchō Line / Seibu Ikebukuro Line. The gray arrows on the left side of the figure are coming to / from Wakō-shi. On the right side of the figure, the dark brown arrows on the outside are the Fukutoshin Line tracks, while the inside tan-colored arrows are the Yūrakuchō Line tracks.

Some related videos:

A tour of the platforms at Shibuya Station on the Fukutoshin Line. Construction is proceeding on undergrounding the Tōyoko Line to connect with the Fukutoshin Line at this station.




_Source: *KITAKIKENTA* on YouTube_

Currently, the Tōyoko Line (here, shown as a through-servicing Yokohama Rapid Railway train) passes above the Yamanote Line loop. In the future, the line will dive underground after Daikanyama Station, passing beneath the Yamanote Line before curving north to reach Shibuya.




_Source: *itgwhitl* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Redevelopment project at JR Gifu Station to break ground soon*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/gifu/news/20091029-OYT8T01197.htm



> Details of the Toiyamachi Westside South Block Type-1 Urban Redevelopment Project, which would construct a skyscraper outside JR Gifu Station, were announced on October 29 at a hotel inside Gifu City. A pedestrian deck with a direct connection to JR Gifu Station would also be constructed, with the project creating a “twin tower” effect with the Gifu City Tower 43 completed in 2007. The project will begin construction in January of next year, with completion scheduled for summer to fall of 2012.
> 
> The project consists of a 37-story East Tower and an 11-story West Tower connected by a six-story parking garage, all covering a parcel approximately 6,900 sq m in size. The new buildings will wrap around the existing Mitsui Building and Daidō Building in a U-shape. The total cost of the project is approximately ¥16.5 billion.
> 
> While the urban redevelopment union for the block features 94 members, land owners number 176 in total. “Thanks to hard work and understanding on the part of the land owners, we’ve finally reached an agreement,” said Director Yamauchi Michio ecstatically. This is the largest urban redevelopment project in the Chūbu area to achieve a unanimous agreement, and is also likely the largest in the nation to do so.
> 
> The first and second floors of the East Tower will be retail space, with approximately 1,300 sq m on the second floor to be leased to retail tenants. The third and fourth floors will be devoted to office space, while the approximately 270 condominium units from the fifth through 37th floors will be handled by Lions Mansion seller Daikyō and Ichijō. The West Tower, connected to the east tower by a 400-space parking garage, will feature retail space on the first floor, office space on the second through fifth floors, and 154-room hotel Dormy Inn on the sixth through 11th floors.
> 
> The West Tower will make use of a preferred project agent system created in 1996. The preferred project agent, Toda Corporation, will bear responsibility for constructing the building, as well as selling and disposing of completed floors. The redevelopment project is the first in Gifu Prefecture to make use of this system. “The completion of the new tower will help establish a new standard for urban living and activity. Revitalization of the area surrounding JR Gifu Station will contribute to the economic development of the city, prefecture, and entire Chūbu area,” says Gifu City mayor Hosoe Shigemitsu, who welcomed the project.


Rendering:








_Source: Toiyamachi Westside South Block Urban Redevelopment Union_

Gifu City Tower 43








_Source: Wikipedia_

I posted an earlier article about the opening of the new North Exit station plaza for JR Gifu Station:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43805240&postcount=389

The new project will be located northwest of the station, just north of Gifu City Tower 43. These projects together will help transform the area around the station, which is one of the two main stations for Gifu City (the other is nearby Meitetsu Gifu Station), part of Nagoya’s metropolitan area.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East unveils battery-powered train*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/environment/091006/env0910062216001-n1.htm



> On October 6, JR East announced that it has developed an experimental train that runs on batteries. JR East aims to introduce the trains as replacements for diesel-powered trains, helping to reduce emissions. The experimental train is an environmentally-friendly design, with energy efficiency 1.5 times that of diesel-powered counterparts, and carbon dioxide emissions less than half.
> 
> Trial runs will begun on October 6 in Saitama City, expanding to the Utsunomiya Line in Tochigi Prefecture in January of next year. JR East hopes to introduce the trains to mostly local lines. This is the first time battery-powered trains have been introduced on rapid rail transit.
> 
> According to JR East, the experimental train has a maximum operating speed of 100 kph, and if fully-charged—a process that takes one hour—the train can run on flat ground for approximately 50 km. The train is equipped with a pantograph, allowing the train to run as a regular electric train on powered sections of the line. Along unpowered sections, the train can run on its batteries, charging up at stations.
> 
> “Expanding charging equipment at stations and reducing the battery size are the major issues to be addressed,” says the project manager for JR.


Testing at Ōmiya General Car Center:




_Source: *emizo5004* on YouTube_

Testing at the JR Railway Museum in Saitama:




_Source: *emizo5004* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Kintetsu installs penguin as honorary stationmaster*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/1027/NGY200910270008.html



> A Humboldt penguin set to become honorary stationmaster of Kashikojima Station in Shima City (Mie Prefecture) made a special appearance at Kintetsu Nagoya Station (Nakamura Ward, Nagoya City) on October 27. The 50-cm long penguin from Shima Marineland drew the attention of women passing by, who formed a crowd as they tried to take pictures with their mobile phones.
> 
> The penguin is calm and can be petted. “He looks rough to the touch, but he’s actually very soft… We were surprised,” say vocational school students Haneda Ayaka (18yo) and Nakamura Shiho (18yo), who were on their way home.
> 
> The penguin will be installed as temporary stationmaster on November 21, with a special “Penguin Train” running between Toba and Kashikojima. On November 22-23 and from November 29 to December 27, he will be let out on Sundays from 11:00 am to 12:00 pm at the station’s faregates to allow passengers to take pictures.


Designating animals as honorary stationmasters is becoming a common strategy, particularly for small private railways which have low ridership and generally perpetually operate at a deficit.

Tama (Wakayama Electric Railway):




_Source: *yushimogaki* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*JR East, Central, West report substantial losses*
http://www.business-i.jp/news/ind-page/news/200910290056a.nwc



> JR East, JR Central, and JR West released their September 2009 mid-year financial statements on October 28. On top of a decrease in business passengers as a result of the recession, the companies were hit particularly hard by the swine flu scare and the reduced ¥1,000 toll for expressways. In addition to a decrease in railway transport revenues—the pillar of the companies’ business—advertising revenue has also dropped, leading to substantial losses in revenues and profit for the three JR companies.
> 
> “We’ve worked to establish an extremely convenient transport service for our passengers by revising our Shinkansen schedules to allow for more _Nozomi_ trains, but the struggling economy has hit us hard,” says JR Central CEO Matsumoto Masayuki at the October 28 press conference. JR Central and the other companies are recording their largest profit losses in history. The three companies say the drop in expressway tolls has resulted in a loss of ¥10 billion of total revenue for them.
> 
> The government is preparing for next year’s elimination of tolls on expressways, but JR East executive director Ōwada Tōru warned, “If you add up all the weekends, holidays, and weekdays, this is going to have a huge impact. We will lose our competitiveness against buses on the same route.”


----------



## quashlo

*Utsunomiya City will temporarily lease East Exit land*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/tochigi/news/20091030-OYT8T00146.htm



> On October 29, Utsunomiya City announced that it will temporarily lease to private entities three empty parcels (approx. 1.5 ha total) from the JR Utsunomiya East Exit Improvements Project, which is effectively on hold after the consortium of developers backed out. The lease would last until the start of construction of the project. “We want to team up with the private sector to make effective use of the land and establish a vital gateway to the capital of Tochigi Prefecture,” said Mayor Satō Eiichi.
> 
> In May, development consortium Group 778, led by major general contractor Shimizu Corporation (HQ: Tōkyō), backed out of the East Exit Improvements Project, citing the poor economic climate. In August, the city established the East Exit Improvements Project Working Group to get the project restarted, and has been reevaluating the implementation method. Currently, the city says it will finalize its plans for the project by February of next year, and aim for construction start at the end of 2012 after selection of a contractor.
> 
> Until then, the city plans to make effective use of the land by leasing it to private entities. Starting October 30, the city will advertise the land on its homepage, with leases starting in December and lasting for a minimum of one year or longer until March 2013. The parcels are 6,850 sq m, 6,390 sq m, and 2,070 sq m. The city will require lessees to make full use of the parcel, and will not permit paid parking, which could put pressure on existing parking facilities in the surrounding area. The annual lease for the largest parcel starts at ¥5.42 million. Interested lessees must be able to provide their plan for the parcels as well as a down payment.


I posted an earlier article about this project in June:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38143386&postcount=118


----------



## quashlo

*Hiroshima begins experimental circulator bus*
http://osaka.yomiuri.co.jp/re-eco/news/20091028-OYO8T00316.htm



> Hiroshima City has launched a social experiment that will run a ¥100 circulator bus in the city’s central area. The bus will run on Saturdays, Sundays, and holidays until December 23. Fares are ¥100 for adults, ¥50 for children (students), and free for children younger than school age. The project is intended to induce a shift from private automobiles, helping to reduce congestion and counteract global warming as a result of emissions.
> 
> The circulator bus will follow a route from JR Hiroshima Station via the Danbara area, with several stops, including at Hiroshima Peace Memorial Park, Kamiyachō, Shimin Byōin-mae (General Hospital), and Gōdō Chōsha-mae (General Government Offices). Buses will operate in both the clockwise and counterclockwise directions, with a full loop taking 35 minutes. Buses will operate from 10 am to 8 pm on 20-minute headways and accept IC farecards PASPY and ICOCA. The project will also provide bus location information to passengers, sending bus arrival times via mobile phone.
> 
> Users can also purchase a daily pass (¥300 for adults, ¥150 for children), which is valid for discounted admission to attractions along the route, including the Hiroshima Prefectural Art Museum (Kami-Noborichō, Naka Ward) and the Hiroshima City Museum of Contemporary Art (Hijiyama Park, Minami Ward).
> 
> The city will evaluate the financial feasibility of the line and effectiveness of the service in attracting passengers by analyzing ridership data for city residents and tourists and conducting surveys. The evaluation will be used in developing a future improvement plan for the city’s public transportation network.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka launches electric bus service*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/osaka/news/20091027-OYT8T00093.htm



> In an effort to help prevent global warming, the “Ōsaka Nakanoshima Area Global Warming Prevention Local Committee”—composed of fourteen organizations in the public, private, and academic sectors—has launched a social experiment in public transport using electric buses and taxis in the Nakanoshima office district in Ōsaka. The service will run weekdays until November 13 and evaluate the possibility of converting urban transport to electric vehicles and estimate the reduction in carbon dioxide emissions with buses.
> 
> Shuttle bus stops have been established at 26 locations primarily focused in the Nakanoshima area, with the service running for one hour during the commute period from 8:00 am to 9:00 am. From 9:00 am to 4:00 pm, the service will be available on-demand. While the service is free, users will need to make reservations for the service online.
> 
> From October 19-21, the shuttle bus service will use a special electric bus developed by several organizations including Waseda University, afterwards switching to a typical microbus. The taxi service will use electric cars manufactured by Mitsubishi Motors. A hybrid boat running with special motors and engine will also be operated as a trial service.
> 
> A debut ceremony for the electric bus was held at “river station” Hachikenya in Ōsaka’s Chūō Ward. “Development on Nakanoshima Island is still proceeding, but we hope to increase awareness of the need to reduce our carbon dioxide emissions. If the experiment succeeds, we will work towards making these types of services permanent by lobbying the government officials,” says Committee secretariat Ueda Tōru.


I posted an earlier article about the new Hachikenya Water Terminal in July:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40363086&postcount=227


----------



## quashlo

*COCOE opens at JR Amagasaki Station*
http://www.asahi.com/kansai/sumai/news/OSK200910200025.html



> The Amagasaki Ryokuyū New Urban Center, a redevelopment area located on the north side of JR Amagasaki Station, opened to the public on the morning of October 20. The 22.8 ha site of Kirin Beer’s former Amagasaki Plant was redeveloped by Kirin Holdings, Mitsubishi Corporation Urban Development, and other firms. The area includes mixed-use commercial facility COCOE, connected to the station’s North Exit via pedestrian deck, as well as the Amagasaki Campus of the Kansai University of International Studies, a hospital, luxury apartments, and other uses.
> 
> “They’ve managed to assemble a variety of uses and functions in a compact facility, including a park that serves as fire protection. I hope the development of this area spreads to all of Amagasaki,” said Amagasaki City mayor Shirai Aya at the ribbon-cutting ceremony. “We’ve taken a former beer plant and transformed it into a nexus of urban uses and functions—commercial, medical, welfare,” says Kirin Holdings vice-president Satō Kazuhiro.


Amagasaki City is immediately west of Ōsaka City and east of Kōbe. JR, Hanshin, and Hankyū all compete for passenger traffic on this section. Ironically, Hanshin Department Store is one of the tenants of this new development at JR Amagasaki Station. Besides being directly connected to the train station, COCOE features some other eco-friendly elements including solar panels and roof landscaping to reduce the heat island effect.

COCOE. You can see the pedestrian deck connecting the development to the station, as well as the taxi zone at the North Exit of the station.








_Source: Wikipedia_

Some pictures of the development in June, before opening:
_Source: *GORIMON* on Flickr_











JR Amagasaki Station is a major junction in the JR West network served by the JR Kōbe Line / Kyōto Line, JR Fukuchiyama Line (Takarazuka Line), and JR Tōzai Line. The station has four island platforms (eight tracks) and recorded 35,610 daily entries (2007).


----------



## quashlo

*Closure of JR-Hankyū passage a death spell for businesses*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/lifestyle/091022/sty0910221556004-n1.htm



> The closing of the passageway connecting JR Ōsaka Station and Hankyū Umeda Station as part of the replacement of the Umeda flagship Hankyū Department Store has hit the Hankyū Higashi-dōri Shopping Arcade hard. The arcade is one of the pillars of Ōsaka’s Kita area, but the closing of the passageway has changed the flow of foot traffic, with customers from the JR station dropping substantially, resulting in a drop in sales for restaurants and other businesses. The passageway is scheduled to be closed for two and a half years, leaving shop owners worried that they might not be able to last until the passageway reopens and considering taking their case to representatives for Hankyū Railway.
> 
> *Sales already 20 percent down*
> “I never imagined it would fall this much,” mutters Funabashi Shūji (60yo), owner of _okonomiyaki_ shop Mifune inside the arcade.
> 
> After the closing of the passageway on September 24, weekday customers who normally visited his restaurant on their way back home have decreased. His sales are 20 percent lower than the same period last year. “Last year was bad because of the economic situation, but I though I had already hit the worst of it until now,” says Funabashi, sighing. “The impact is far worse than we imagined. I’m afraid to look at our sales performance,” confides the manager (45yo) of a Japanese cuisine chain restaurant.
> 
> Customers at a nearby _karaoke_ shop have dropped close to 20 percent. Employees and managers at the shop have met to discuss possible ways to increase revenues, but the shop owner (28yo) is at his wits: “To be honest, I don’t know what we should do.”
> 
> *Coexistence*
> The closed passageway is on one side of the Hankyū Department Store and was the pedestrian “artery” connecting JR Ōsaka Station on the west end and the Higashi-dōri Shopping Arcade on the east end. After the passageway was closed, customers bound for the arcade from the JR end now have to detour to the south along the side of the Hankyū Department Store. While the distance isn’t substantially changed from when the passageway was still open, many of Hankyū’s passengers are choosing the north detour route, leading to a drop in foot traffic towards the shopping arcade.
> 
> “Our shopping arcade has made it through many, many years thanks to the name ‘Hankyū.’ We’re only asking Hankyū Railway to also consider the rest of us in this neighborhood,” says Noguchi Isao (75yo), chairman of the commercial association for the shopping arcade.
> 
> According to Noguchi, the closing of the passageway has affected other shopping arcades outside of the Higashi-dōri Shopping Arcade. The issue is the hot topic of a meeting scheduled for October 26 of representatives of the various commercial associations in Kita Ward, where attendees are considering asking Hankyū to take action, including placing signs directing passersby and other measures.
> 
> The passageway is scheduled to reopen in spring 2012. There were a substantial number of shop owners who admitted they weren’t sure whether or not their shops would still be in business when the passageway is reopened. “It may be our own fault as well that the businesses in the arcade are so affected by the closure of the passage. We need to make an effort to make customers visit, even if it means a long detour. I hope the closure of the passage becomes an opportunity to think about how to improve our community,” says _okonomiyaki_ shop owner Funabashi.
> 
> Representatives from Hankyū’s Railway say, “We explained the project to underground shopping arcades and nearby commercial associations from June to August. We haven’t yet been directly contacted about the possible impacts of the passageway’s closure, so we cannot comment.”
> 
> *Hankyū Higashi-dōri Shopping Arcade*
> Shops began assembling outside Hankyū Umeda Station before the war, developing into a shopping and entertainment district after the war. The Hankyū Higashi-dōri Commercial Association was established in 1965, and the arcade become familiar to customers simply as “Higashi-dōri.” Recently, individually-owned shops have decreased, and businesses have been expanding their space. The arcade features primarily restaurants, as well as _karaoke_ and _pachinko_ shops.


Some views of the recent and ongoing developments at Ōsaka – Umeda Station:




_Source: *tsuuu89* on YouTube_

And what was lost:
A 2005 news report (Japanese only), one day before the demolition of the original concourse at Hankyū Umeda Station, the first combined train terminal and department store in Japan. Although the concourse itself has been demolished, the mosaics have been preserved and will be placed on display in the new building.




_Source: *hirosea96* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT minister calls for development of Haneda Airport as international hub*
http://www.asahi.com/politics/update/1014/TKY200910140447.html



> On October 14 at the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT), MLIT Minister Maehara Seiji, who has expressed his plan to transform Haneda Airport into an international hub airport, met with Governor Morita Kensaku of Chiba, home to Narita Airport. Governor Morita has criticized Maehara’s plan as an “abandonment of Narita,” but both officials agreed to “consider both Narita and Haneda Airports together and devise a rational division of roles” at the meeting.
> 
> Since 2008, the MLIT has expressed its intention to develop a 24-hour “Capital Region Airport” by operating both airports in unison. Late night and early morning flights, which are restricted at Narita, could be diverted instead to Haneda, for example. Perhaps to quell the uproar, Minister Maehara has said that there will be no change to this fundamental policy. But at the same time, Maehara is still pushing for increasing international flights at Haneda and developing it into a hub airport. When the time comes to divide air routes between the two airports, it’s likely the two officials will clash heads once more.
> 
> The origin of the issue came from an October 12 statement by Maehara. In response to a group of reporters, Maehara said he wants to “eliminate the policy that international flights must use Narita and domestic flights must use Haneda.” Officials from Chiba Prefecture took it as a sign that Maehara plans to replace Narita with Haneda as the international airport, causing an uproar.
> 
> At the October 14 meeting at the MLIT, however, both Maehara and Morita agreed to operate the two airports in unison and divide the two airports’ roles logically, as well as to maintain a stream of mutual communication to prevent misunderstanding. After the meeting, Maehara explained his October 12 comment about eliminating the current flight structures at the two airports: “My only intention was to highlight that we must look at Haneda and Narita together when deciding how to divide domestic and international flights. This is necessary to deal with the increase in flight demand in the Capital Region.” He further elaborated that even with an increase in international flights at Haneda, Narita would still remain the main hub for international flights.
> 
> On the other hand, Maehara also restated his intention to “increase international flight slots at Haneda Airport and develop a 24-hour international airport hub.” A fourth runway will be completed at Haneda in October 2010, leading to a step-up in annual flight slots to 110,000. Maehara said, “We’ve already agreed internally on 30,000 international flights, and after we take out the 20,000 domestic flights, I think most of the remaining capacity needs to be devoted to international flights.” However, Maehara has yet to reveal the details for just how many flights would be diverted to Haneda and on what routes.
> 
> After the meeting, Governor Morita said he was “relieved,” and expressed understanding for the plan to manage the two airports in unison, increasing international flights at Haneda. In regards to the possible division of roles, Morita cited several ideas, such as keeping longer distance flights at Narita, but moving Southeast Asian flights to Haneda, and moving redeye flights to Haneda. However, it’s likely that there will be debate over whether or not European and American flights will be allowed to fly into and out of Haneda during the midday period. “We’ll be discussing that in the future,” quipped Morita.


Will be interesting to see what this means for airport rail access.
Getting to and from Narita has always been a pain due to its distance from central Tōkyō, which also pushes up the fare. This will be somewhat improved with the New Skyliner service (basically an extension of the Hokusō Line), which will reduce travel time from Narita to Ueno to 36 min. The frequency is a bit of a problem, as Narita Express trains are every thirty minutes and Skyliner trains are every 40 minutes, although this is also supplemented by non-premium services on the Sōbu Line rapid and Keisei Main Line.

In contrast, Haneda is much more convenient and easier to reach due to a combination of good location close to central Tōkyō and two high-frequency services (Keikyū Airport Line and Tōkyō Monorail). There are no premium services, so you also don’t need to pay an arm and a leg to get to and from the airport.

There’s also several other proposals on the table related to airport access, including the following. Obviously, not all of these will get built, but I think we can expect at least one of these to make its way past the drawing board. A larger international role for Haneda could put some steam behind these proposals.

*Asakusa Line bypass*. A new underground line meant to improve access between the airports and Tōkyō Station. A new set of underground platforms at Tōkyō Station would be constructed for the new line. Another option was building passing tracks on the Asakusa Line to allow for limited-stop service through central Tōkyō, but the MLIT selected a completely new underground bypass line as the preferred alternative.
*Asakusa Line wye into Tōkyō Station*. This would create a wye branch off the Asakusa Line to stop directly at Tōkyō Station (currently, the line comes close, but does not have a stop at the station). Although the two proposals aren’t directly related, if the bypass line is built, this one probably won’t be happening.
*Eightliner*. A new peripheral ring line from Haneda Airport north in an arc to Akabane, where it would connect with the Metro Seven proposal, the other half of the arc stretching from Akabane to Kasai Rinkai Kōen. This is interesting, as it has the potential to substantially cut travel times not just to and from the airport, but for plenty of other passengers who end up having to use the radial lines in the rail network because there is insufficient ring access through the suburbs.
*Kamakama Line*. New underground line linking the Tōkyū Tamagawa Line to the Keikyū Airport Line. There are also proposals to run through-service Tōkyū Tōyoko Line trains on this new line, allowing Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line (as well as Seibu Ikebukuro Line and Tōbu Tōjō Line) trains direct access to Haneda Airport. Tōkyū and Keikyū gauges are different, so this one will require some creative solutions for the through-service to happen.
*Haneda Access New Line*. New line into Haneda Airport from the north. Rinkai Line trains from Tōkyō Teleport in the Odaiba area (and possibly further beyond from the Sōbu Line or Keiyō Line) would run through-service into Haneda Airport, with possible option of Saikyō Line / Rinkai Line trains from Ōsaki also running through-service.
*Tōkaidō Cargo Branch Line*. Partial conversion of the Tōkaidō Cargo Branch Line to passenger service, from Shinagawa to Yokohama via Kawasaki and the waterfront areas. A new station would be conducted in the vicinity of Haneda Airport, although there wouldn’t be a station directly at the airport. This would be the junction for the Haneda Access New Line, so Rinkai Line trains would use a portion of the Tōkaidō Cargo Branch Line to access Haneda Airport, with the possibility for some trains to continue onto Kawasaki or Yokohama.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō: Part 14*

We are inside our limited express Romancecar bound for Shinjuku, a trip that will take us 1h13m. On the outskirts of the Tōkyō region, we pass by small plots of farmland dotted with houses, but in no time, these will give way to dense suburban development.



Crossing the Sakawa River…



We pass below the Tōmei Expressway, linking Tōkyō and Nagoya.



The farms begin to give way to dense villages and towns.





We approach Hon-Atsugi Station in Atsugi City, as the scenery outside the window rapidly shifts to dense suburban Tōkyō. Despite being 45 km from Shinjuku, Hon-Atsugi sees 147,000 daily entries and exits, the largest on the Odawara Line for a station that doesn’t provide connections to any other lines. During the morning rush hour, the station sees 17tph, including a couple of trains that run through-service onto the Tōkyō Metro Chiyoda Line all the way to Ayase.



Loads of parking.



Crossing the Sagami River into Ebina City…



We pass some non-descript, mid-rise condominium blocks built in the 70s by none other than Tōkyū Corporation. We are far-removed from Tōkyū territory, but historically Odakyū and Tōkyū are anything but strangers. In the period leading up to and during World War II, Tōkyū absorbed several major private railways, including Odakyū, Keikyū, Keiō, and Sōtetsu, under the name Dai-Tōkyū (“Great Tōkyū”) in a consolidation effort meant to keep the companies afloat. After the war ended, these private railways regained their “sovereignty.”



Approaching Sagami Ōno Station in Sagamihara City. On the other side of the access road just outside the window is the inbound (towards Tōkyō) track for the Odakyū Enoshima Line. Sagami Ōno is a major station on the Odawara Line and the junction with the Enoshima Line, with 121,000 daily entries and exits (2008).



After passing Sagami Ōno, we enter Machida City, officially part of Tōkyō Prefecture, although outside of the 23 wards. As we approach Machida Station to make our only intermediate stop, we pass directly above the JR Yokohama Line. Machida is another major station on the Odakyū Line, and as the connection for the periphery Yokohama Line, sees a lot of transferring passengers. Odakyū Machida records 292,000 daily entries and exits, while JR Machida records 108,000 daily entries (2008).



Yokohama Line tracks in the direction of Hachiōji.



As we make a brief stop at Machida, a handful more commuters and businessmen board the train.



The skyscraper district of Nishi-Shinjuku looms into view as we are minutes away from the terminal.



At Odakyū’s Shinjuku terminal, on the ground-level platforms. Because of space constraints, Odakyū’s terminal has two levels, with the three-track ground level for the fastest trains (limited express, rapid express, express, semi-express) and the two-track basement level for the slower trains (section semi-express, local). Here, our Romancecar train has switched from a _Hakone_ service to a _Homeway_ service, designed to appeal to commuters heading home during the evening, bound for Katase Enoshima on the Enoshima Line.



After exiting the faregates, we take one last look at the terminal. Since we’ve arrived at 6:15 or so in the evening during the rush hour, the commuters are lining up on the platforms. 



We pass through the fray at the West Exit of JR Shinjuku Station…



The West Exit of Shinjuku Station. While Shinjuku is officially classified as a “subcenter” to differentiate it with Tōkyō’s traditional “downtown” surrounding Tōkyō Station and the Marunouchi district in Chiyoda Ward, the energy of the district is unmatched. The rail bridge spanning the road carries 8 JR tracks in parallel, serving the Yamanote Line, Chūō-Sōbu Line (local), Chūō Line (rapid), and Saikyō Line / Shōnan-Shinjuku Line. The skyscraper district on the west side of the district, combined with the shopping and entertainment district on the east side of the district, keep Shinjuku active well into the night.



A Chūō-Sōbu Line (local) train passes above. Here, we can just make out a six-door car.





After the pedestrians have cleared, a Yamanote Line train passes by.



One last shot of a Yamanote Line train on the bridge, against a backdrop of Kabukichō.



We change gears a little bit and head for Seibu Shinjuku Station, to mingle with commuters on the Seibu Ikebukuro Line on a journey out to the suburbs in northwestern Tōkyō. After a short nap, we arrive at Tamagawa Jōsui Station on the border of Tachikawa City and Higashi-Yamato City. As a commuter station, the platforms are deserted. The third track in the center is for trains ending or beginning service at the station.



Tamagawa Jōsui Station is the transfer station for the Tama Monorail.



We do a quick jaunt on the monorail, which runs north-south through the Tama area of western Tōkyō, passing through Tachikawa and Tama Center. Here, we get off at Tachikawa…



Tachikawa Station is the central station for Tachikawa City, served by JR and the Tama Monorail. JR has several lines serving the station, including the Chūō Main Line (both normal rapid service, as well as limited express intercity trains to Kōfu and Matsumoto), the Ōme Line / Itsukaichi Line, and the Nambu Line. The massive JR station building doubles as a Lumine shopping center. Lumine is part of the JR East Group, and there are other Lumine shopping centers at JR East’s other major stations in the Tōkyō area, including Shinjuku, Yokohama, and Ōmiya. This one in Tachikawa, however, is the largest.





Part of the ground level of the North Exit is a bus zone. The pedestrian deck connects everything together.





Time to enter the station…



Tachikawa features a typical central hall design, albeit much wider given the passenger flows at the station. JR Tachikawa handles 158,000 daily entries, but this does not include transferring passengers. The central hall allows for easy access for passengers to the four island platforms (eight tracks) at the station and provides a route for non-passengers trying to get from one side of the station to the other, which can be problematic when the tracks are all at-grade.



We board a comparatively empty Chūō Line rapid train back to Tōkyō Station, where we transfer to a Marunouchi Line train to get us back to Ikebukuro.



To be continued…


----------



## quashlo

*Chairperson of key financial association calls for closure of Kōbe Airport*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/091022/biz0910222346029-n1.htm



> At an October 22 press conference, Co-Chairperson of the Kansai Association of Corporate Executives and CEO of Nankai Electric Railway Yamanaka Makoto touched on the issues surrounding Kansai International Airport, Ōsaka (Itami) International Airport (KIX), and Kōbe Airport, expressing his belief that “closing Kōbe and scaling down Itami would be best for developing Kansai International Airport into one of Japan’s hub airports.” While he stressed beforehand that the statement is his own personal opinion, this marks the first time any one in the top echelons of Kansai’s financial world has called for the closure of Kōbe Airport.
> 
> “Regional egos have left us with chaos. Can we really say that continuing the current situation with three airports is best for the country?” said Yamanaka. He also touched on the situation whereby Itami was scheduled to be closed with the opening of KIX, but pointed out, “While Ōsaka Prefecture Governor Hashimoto Tōru has called for the closure of Itami, and in principle, he’s correct, given the population in the vicinity of the airport and passenger numbers, closure would be difficult.” Yamanaka emphasized, “From the beginning, Kōbe was a risky airport and it is still in poor financial shape, so I see no reason to keep it,” saying that the former land at the airport could be converted to a heliport instead for government functions.
> 
> In addition, Yamanaka called for all major domestic routes to be transferred to KIX, and Itami to be converted to a regional airport limited to short-haul flights. In response to Yamanaka’s “radical” ideas, Nakano Kenjirō, the other Co-Chairperson of the Association and Vice-Chairman of the Board of Sumitomo Mitsui Banking Corporation, clarified, “These are not the opinions of the Association.”
> 
> Local jurisdictions and financial groups have established a “Panel Discussion for the Three Kansai Airports,” to focus on discussions regarding the fate of the airport problem. The panel will help develop a conceptual plan for centralized management of the three airports by the end of the year, but representatives say opinions are split on the problem, with Co-Chairperson Yamanaka’s statements expected to stir up heated debate.


More airport discussions, but in the Kansai region.
Again, the fate of this situation could have an impact on proposals for airport access in the Kansai area, particularly the Naniwasuji Line, which would directly connect Shin-Ōsaka and KIX.


----------



## quashlo

*Yamaguchi City needs to improve transport options from Shin-Yamaguchi Station*
http://mytown.asahi.com/yamaguchi/news.php?k_id=36000000910300002



> *City residents favor private automobiles*
> It’s pitch-black and 7:30 pm at Shin-Yamaguchi Station, the gateway to Yamaguchi City and the connection between the San’yō Shinkansen and regular JR trains. Towards the non-Shinkansen side of the station on the North Exit, four to five private automobiles are lined up bumper-to-bumper near the taxi loading zone. A 61yo man who commutes all the way to Shimonoseki City exited the faregates and headed to straight to his wife, waiting in one of the cars. When asked why he needed his wife to pick him up, he responded, “The public transportation isn’t very convenient. The bus stop isn’t close to my house, either.” The traffic circle outside the station has a bus stop for buses heading to central Yamaguchi City, but waiting passengers were few and far between.
> 
> Fixed-route buses from the station to central Yamaguchi City are operated by Bōchō Bus (HQ: Shūnan City). On weekdays, Bōchō Bus operates 62 runs from 7:00 am to 10:00 pm. During the weekday evening commute rush, Bōchō operates buses at 5 to 30 min frequencies, but according to one bus driver (52yo), “Even during the evening rush hour, only a maximum of five passengers or so are on at any time.” The JR Yamaguchi Line headed for central Yamaguchi City operates from 5:00 am to 11:00 pm, but only runs one to two trains an hour. When transferring from the Shinkansen, some passengers may need to wait as long as an hour.
> 
> In a survey conducted by Yamaguchi City this year, in response to questions regarding the convenience of train frequencies and transfers between the station and main bus stops, over 40 percent of respondents said they were dissatisfied or slightly dissatisfied. On the other hand, the “Road Usage Satisfaction Survey” by the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) indicates that satisfaction among drivers in Yamaguchi Prefecture is already one of the highest in the nation.
> 
> A 2008 household economic survey for households of two or more people, conducted by the Statistics Bureau of the Ministry of Internal Affairs and Communications, indicates that Yamaguchi City’s annual gasoline expenses are ¥118,760, the highest among prefectural capitals in the nation. The results indicate that with the inconvenience of public transportation, residents have turned to private automobiles for their travel needs.
> 
> =============================
> 
> Yamaguchi City is aiming to become a Regional Prefectural Central City, which provides a high degree of urban services through economic exchange with neighboring cities. The two nodes would include Yamaguchi, with its centralization of administrative and cultural functions, and Ogōri, with its developed transportation network. But the public transport access linking the two nodes leaves city residents with much to be desired. In February of this year, Yamaguchi City drafted the “Shin-Yamaguchi Station Terminal Park Improvement Master Plan,” which cites as one of its goals the strengthening of Ogōri’s function as a hub for public transportation. The city is expecting to continue with implementation of the plan, investing ¥18 billion into hard improvements, including a station plaza and new access roads to the National Route near the station. The issue of public transport access between Yamaguchi and Ogōri, however, remains unresolved. “After ridership increases thanks to the benefits of these hard improvements, we will need to look at soft improvements such as improving bus schedules,” says the city’s Terminal Park Improvement Department.
> 
> According to the National Institute of Population and Social Security Research, the population growth for residents of Yamaguchi Prefecture aged 20 to 25 is -5.4 percent, the fourth largest rate of decline in the nation. In 2020, the prefecture is expected to have the second highest proportion of residents aged 65 or older (34.9 percent) in the nation.
> 
> Yamaguchi University professor Ikaruga Shinji, who specializes in urban planning and is a member of the committee tasked to evaluate land use in and around the North Exit of Shin-Yamaguchi Station, emphasizes the need to recognize these statistics. “The road network within the prefecture is very well-developed, but as our elderly population grows, so will the segment of our population that cannot use a car. We need to provide public transport as a means of travel for these people,” says Ikaruga. “Historically, there were many cases where Japanese cities were unable to developed integrated land use and transportation plans. Yamaguchi City has not yet developed its land to that degree, meaning we have an opportunity to build compact communities by developing residential and commercial uses in tandem with improvements to the public transportation network. We should make this into a model case for other areas in Yamaguchi Prefecture,” says Ikaruga.
> 
> =============================
> 
> *In comparison: Rail rebounds in Toyama*
> Among local prefectural capitals in Japan, Toyama City is especially putting investment into expanding its public transport network—an effort to discourage car use in response to an aging and declining population.
> 
> The Toyama Light Rail streetcar serves the gateway to the city at JR Toyama Station. The city received ownership of a former JR local line in the red and began operating its own service on the line starting in April 2006.
> 
> When JR operated the line, headways were every 30 to 60 minutes, but the city revised the schedule to run trains every 10 to 15 minutes and extended the last train from 9:00 pm to 11:00 pm. The trains are low-floor vehicles designed to be easy to use for elderly passengers, and feature a new transport system that increases capacity and schedule adherence over traditional streetcars. One year after opening the line, average daily ridership is at 4,901, well above the target of 3,400. Included among them are passengers who switched from automobiles to cars.
> 
> In addition to the Toyama Light Rail, a privately-owned streetcar line known as the “Urban Train” also runs through the central city. In December, a loop will be completed on the line, with the city improving the tracks and streetcar stops. With the increased convenience, Toyama City hopes to increase ridership and pedestrian traffic in the central areas of the city by 1.3 times each. There is also a plan to connect the streetcar with the Toyama Light Rail.
> 
> Car ownership in Toyama Prefecture is second in the nation. Residents aged 65 or older comprise approximately 24 percent of the total population of Toyama City, and it’s expected that this number will only increase in the future. The city is also aware of the crisis as the segment of the population that cannot drive a car will increase. The city’s Streetcar Promotion Office says, “It’s possible that in the future, one in every three people in the city will be elderly. We want to make a city where it’s convenient to travel around even without a car.”


Shin-Yamaguchi sees 7,300 daily station entries (2007), and is served by the San’yō Shinkansen, as well as the San’yō Main Line, Yamaguchi Line, and Ube Line.

The North Exit of the station with the taxi loading zone.








_Source: Wikipedia_


----------



## nemu

quashlo said:


> *Chairperson of key financial association calls for closure of Kōbe Airport*
> http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/091022/biz0910222346029-n1.htm
> 
> 
> 
> More airport discussions, but in the Kansai region.
> Again, the fate of this situation could have an impact on proposals for airport access in the Kansai area, particularly the Naniwasuji Line, which would directly connect Shin-Ōsaka and KIX.


This guy is the CEO of Nankai Electric Railway so you can't expect his opinion to be objective. The Kobe airport is here to stay. KIX should focus on international flights and cargo


----------



## Ekowc

> Crossover conflict between at Yūrakuchō and Fukutoshin Lines at Kotake – Mukaihara to be resolved


I hope this clarifies the new connection between Kotake-Mukaihara and Senkawa.
http://server.ekowc.net/03.jpg
The upper portion of picture is current situation and the lower portion is the new plan.

After the thru service with Tokyu begins Kotake-Mukaihara will be rather busy station.
I wonder if at least five different operator's trains will be seen here.


----------



## quashlo

JR East stations with over 100,000 daily station entries:

*1. Shinjuku: 766,020 (-2.5%)*
*2. Ikebukuro: 563,412 (-4.5%)*
*3. Shibuya: 426,317 (-4.4%)*
4. Yokohama: 402,193 (-0.3%)
5. Tōkyō: 394,135 (-0.5%)
6. Shinagawa: 328,439 (+1.3%)
7. Shinbashi: 251,021 (+0.6%)
8. Ōmiya: 239,720 (+0.3%)
*9. Akihabara: 224,084 (+3.2%)*
*10. Takadanobaba: 206,890 (-2.5%)*
11. Kita-Senju: 194,724 (+1.9%)
12. Kawasaki: 186,485 (+1.6%)
13. Ueno: 181,244 (+0.1%)
14. Yūrakuchō: 169,391 (+1.7%)
*15. Hamamatsuchō: 158,700 (+3.4%)*
16. Tachikawa: 158,123 (+1.3%)
17. Tamachi: 154,124 (-0.4%)
18. Kichijōji: 143,178 (-0.5%)
19. Funabashi: 136,365 (+0.6%)
20. Kamata: 135,701 (-0.4%)
*21. Ebisu: 134,616 (-2.3%)*
22. Gotanda: 134,512 (+0.1%)
23. Nishi-Funabashi: 125,785 (+1.8%)
24. Nakano: 124,645 (+1.3%)
25. Kashiwa: 124,311 (-0.9%)
*26. Ōsaki: 123,918 (+7.3%)*
*27. Machida: 108,214 (+2.4%)*
28. Kokubunji: 107,847 (-0.1%)
29. Chiba: 107,122 (+0.2%)
30. Totsuka: 106,301 (+0.4%)
31. Meguro: 106,132 (+1.0%)
32. Kanda: 105,753 (-0.9%)
*33. Ochanomizu: 104,632 (-2.4%)*
34. Tsudanuma: 103,453 (+0.1%)
35. Fujisawa: 102,629 (+0.9%)
36. Matsudo: 102,062 (-0.8%)


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō: Part 15*

We start off our final day in the capital on a morning rush hour ride on the Yamanote Line, but from an unusual vantage point. We’ve just departed Ikebukuro Station on the clockwise loop towards Ueno and Tōkyō. In this view from behind the operator’s cab, we can see a Tōbu Tōjō Line train peeking in at top left as we prepare to dive below the Saikyō Line tracks.









To the right is the Yamanote Cargo Line, a separate set of tracks used primarily by a few cargo trains, the Shōnan Shinjuku Line, and several special service trains (limited expresses, homeliners, etc.).





Approaching Ōtsuka Station.







None of the Yamanote Line loop is underground—the trains operate in trenches, at ground level, or elevated via bunkers or structures. As a result, train operators get a unique view of Tōkyō that most people rarely, if ever, see.



We get off at Nippori Station. Here, we’re on the Jōban Line platforms as a Jōban Line rapid train on a long-distance commuter run empties its passengers, most of whom are bound for the Yamanote Line and Keihin-Tōhoku Line.



Inside the concourse area of the station. Nippori is the major transfer station between JR and Keisei, and for this reason, there’s a lot of passengers coming to and from Narita Airport via the Keisei Skyliner, the cheaper alternative to JR’s rival Narita Express express. As I was going to be taking the Skyliner to Narita in the afternoon, I came here to leave my luggage in one of the lockers inside the station after checking out of my hotel. The big lockers only cost ¥500 and are perfect for holding large items you don’t want to lug around with you.



We board a northbound Keihin-Tōhoku Line train (a new E233 series train) and enter neighboring Saitama Prefecture.

Typical seating design on the newer JR East commuter trains. The benches between doors hold seven “bucket” seats, which are clearly delineated and feature low backs which protrude slightly in for back support. The moquette differs from line-to-line but each line generally has a different pattern / color. The grills below the seats house the heaters, now much smaller than in the past, increasing legroom. The high, non-translucent panels at the end of the benches allow people to stand near the door with their back against the panel without bothering the adjacent seated passenger. The cut in the panel allows for a little extra arm room.

The windows actually consist of two separate sections—a large sealed window and a smaller window that can open. Although the smaller windows typically stay closed, they were put in to allow air circulation in the event of power failure.



E233 series trains on the Keihin-Tōhoku Line feature extra-large 17-in LCDs, two above each set of doors. The left display runs news, weather, and advertisements, while the right display is strictly for passenger information, including service delays on other parts of the network. Here, the display indicates there are delays due to car inspection on the Saikyō Line, with through-service to and from the Kawagoe Line suspended. A map of the JR network in Greater Tōkyō is placed on the ceiling near the door.



The wheelchair space. There are two of these in each train, in the end cars No. 1 and No. 10.



Priority seating areas are three-seats long and feature a different moquette design than the general seating area. The floor area is striped to increase visibility. The yellow section of the poles features a special surface to improve grip.





Our train is bound for Minami-Urawa, which won’t get us to our ultimate destination, Urawa. We alight at Platform 2 of Warabi Station and wait for the next Ōmiya-bound train.



This section of the Tōhoku Main Line is six-tracked. Only local trains—i.e., Keihin-Tōhoku Line trains—stop at Warabi. The next set of tracks is for the mid- to long-distance commuter services (Utsunomiya Line and Takasaki Line), while the next set over is the Tōhoku Cargo Line, used by Shōnan Shinjuku Line trains. This is facing SSW.



Commuters, two to three per door, queue up in the Tōkyō direction. Stickers on the floor of the platform indicate door locations and car numbers. All trains on the Keihin-Tōhoku Line are 10-car, four-door trains, but on lines with more complex services or mixed rolling stock, the stickers can get quite complicated.



Facing NW.



The wide-bodied E233 trains contrast with the 209 series trains they’re replacing, which have straight sides. Full-color LED for signs is the standard nowadays on trains, which helps distinguish the different services that typically run on a single line.



We arrive at Urawa Station, where work is proceeding on the elevation of the station. These pictures are from May, so the new inbound platform, shown here as only columns and beams, is already nearing completion and will enter service on December 19.



The new platforms on the Keihin-Tōhoku Line were completed in May 2008.



Our train departs, proceeding down back to ground-level.



Looking NW from the north end of the platform.



Looking south.



These glass panels on the exterior of the station were added as part of the renovation. After the elevation of the station is complete, a new road will be created underneath.



We move towards the other end of the platform, where they are already constructing the canopy over the new Utsunomiya Line / Takasaki Line platforms.



The existing platforms are on the other side of the new platforms, at ground level. Beyond that are the already-elevated tracks for the Tōhoku Cargo Line. Once elevation of the Utsunomiya Line / Takasaki Line is complete, space will be freed to construct new platforms on the Cargo Line to allow Shōnan-Shinjuku Line trains to also stop at the station.



The bus and taxi zone at the East Exit of the station.



 



The East Exit, home to a PARCO store, has been completely redone.



The historic core of the area, once part of Urawa City but now consolidated under Saitama City, is the West Exit area. The elevation of the station will improve access between the areas on both sides of the station.



We make our way to the existing Utsunomiya Line / Takasaki Line platforms, where we board a Shōnan-Shinjuku Line train bound for Tōkyō.



We disembark at Akabane Station, another JR hub. Here, people cram into a Saikyō Line train to make their way to the west side of the Yamanote Line loop. This train is a through-service to the Odaiba area and Shin-Kiba on the Tōkyō Waterfront Area Rapid Transit Rinkai Line. The Saikyō Line uses 205 series trains which are now approaching 20 years in service, and together with the Keiyō Line, have some of the oldest trains on JR’s main lines into central Tōkyō. The Keiyō Line, however, will soon get its own fleet of E233 series trains, so the Saikyō Line is certainly due for some new stock.



The Saikyō Line features two six-door cars (No. 2 and No. 3) transferred from former Yamanote Line 205 series trains. The current six-door cars on the Yamanote Line, which will eventually be replaced with regular four-door cars for the installation of waist-high platform doors, could get transferred to the Saikyō Line and used as part of new trains, but this would probably mean waiting several more years before replacing Saikyō Line stock.





Above the Saikyō Line are the tracks for the Tōhoku Shinkansen. The section of the Saikyō Line north of Akabane was actually only recently constructed (compared to the rest of the JR network) together with the construction of the Tōhoku Shinkansen, opening in 1985.



While it’s already the shoulder of the peak, around 8:50 in the morning, the queues continue to replenish quickly. To pick up this demand, some Saikyō Line trains enter service at Akabane. Before the 2004 start of the Shōnan-Shinjuku Line, which offers direct alternative service from the station to the west side of the Yamanote Line loop, overcrowding was an even more acute problem, as passengers from the Tōhoku Main Line needed to transfer to the Saikyō Line.



As a major JR hub, there are 4 island platforms (eight tracks). To our left are the platforms for the Utsunomiya Line / Takasaki Line—the closest platform is for the outbound direction, toward Ōmiya, Takasaki, and Utsunomiya. Beyond that, a Keihin-Tōhoku Line train is stopped at the station.



The Keihin-Tōhoku Line train departs the station.



The view north of the station. The Saikyō Line curves off to the left from the Tōhoku Main Line, following the alignment of the Tōhoku Shinkansen.



An Utsunomiya Line train rolls into the station



In 10+5 configuration. 



A Saikyō Line train signed as a commuter rapid (_tsūkin kaisoku_) arrives to clean house on Platform 7. As a result of the earlier delays related to a car problem, the train is signed to turn-back at Shinjuku instead of continuing on to Ōsaki and the Rinkai Line. I ended up stuffed inside a Shōnan-Shinjuku Line train on my way back into central Tōkyō, with some stop-and-go inside the Yamanote Line loop starting at Ikebukuro due to trains piling up. I eventually got off and switched to a Yamanote Line train to get me the rest of the way to Shibuya.



To be continued…


----------



## deasine

That's the coolest art I've ever seen!


----------



## Shezan

fantastic liveries


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro and Toei discuss possible merger*
http://www.asahi.com/business/update/1112/TKY200911110456.html



> President Umezaki Hisashi of Tōkyō Metro revealed that Tōkyō Metro is in talks with the Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation’s Toei Subway to consider a possible merger of the two subway operators. Tōkyō Metro says that elimination of the Toei Subway’s massive accumulated deficit is critical to the merger, but is just one of many issues that must be resolved in order to carry out the financial merger over a short period of time.
> 
> At a press conference to release Tōkyō Metro’s September 2009 mid-term financial statements, Umezaki said he had discussed the merger with officials from Toei Subway. The national government owns 53 percent of Tōkyō Metro stock, while the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government owns 47 percent, but Tōkyō Metro is currently making preparations to go public. Tōkyō Metro believes that the incorporation of the Toei Subway will offer substantial improvements in operations in Tōkyō’s subway network and reduce costs by improving business efficiencies.
> 
> Tōkyō Governor Ishihara Shintarō has expressed a positive attitude towards the merger, including a statement in March this year where he described the unification of the two companies as “ideal.”
> 
> However, the Toei Subway’s accumulated deficit at the end of FY2007 was approximately ¥460 billion. Tōkyō Metro says absorbing Toei Subway, with its large deficit, would be difficult, indicating the debate over the merger will take some time.
> 
> In 2004, Tōkyō Metro switched from a semi-governmental corporation to a stock company. Tōkyō Metro carried approximately 2.3 billion passengers in FY2008. The Toei Subway carried approximately 800 million passengers in FY2007.


Looks like that article several months ago had some truth behind it... 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39012780&postcount=157


----------



## quashlo

*12,800 sign petition to solve JR Hanwa Line at-grade crossing problem*
http://www.asahi.com/kansai/travel/news/OSK200911200067.html



> In response to the frequent injuries or deaths as a result of at-grade crossings that rarely open near Sugimotochō Station on the JR Hanwa Line in Sumiyoshi Ward, Ōsaka City, an Ōsaka citizens group submitted a petition signed by 12,800 people to Mayor Hiramatsu Kunio and JR West President Sasaki Takayuki calling for construction of an elevated corridor spanning both directions of track.
> 
> The citizens group is the Association for the Promotion of an East Exit at JR Sugimotochō Station, formed by faculty and staff from nearby Ōsaka City University and local residents. On the morning of October 8, a woman who had slipped under the crossing arms at the grade crossing located inside the station was struck by a rapid train and died. Murata Keizō, a professor at the City University and a representative for the association, said, “This problem is only getting worse, and we need a solution immediately.”


Sugimotochō Station has 9,000 daily entries (2007).

Some images:
_Source: *Hyougushi* on Flickr_







There is technically already an elevated corridor spanning the tracks. However, there is only one exit, on the west side of the station, meaning passengers coming to and from the east must use the at-grade crossings.



Unused tracks for the Hanwa Cargo Line, stretching 11.3 km to Kyūhōji Station on the Yamatoji Line.



At-grade crossing.


----------



## quashlo

*Kyōto Municipal Subway harnesses station retail to resolve deficit*
http://osaka.yomiuri.co.jp/news/20091119-OYO1T00764.htm



> “Welcome to our shop.”—Starting November 20, the financially-troubled Kyōto Municipal Subway will begin selling original Japanese confectionaries inside its stations. The goal of the project is to attract users to the system by offering special items that can only be available via the subway, and some of the plans include an experimental market offering local Kyōto-grown produce and _tsukemono_ (pickled vegetables). After the subway became the only one out of Japan’s nine publicly-operated subways to be subject to a Financial Rehabilitation Plan as a result of its 2008 financial statements, it has launched an effort to improve its revenue stream through a uniquely Kyōto-style _ekinaka_ (station shop) business.
> 
> “We don’t want this to be just a station… We want to offer gifts and other items that represent Kyōto and make it a place that attracts people,” says the subway’s operator, the Kyōto Municipal Transportation Bureau, which solicited suggestions for confectionary items to offer. Among the ten submissions, the Bureau selected a _yuzu_-flavored steamed _castella_ (sponge cake) from Kyō Emaki Main Shop (Kamigyō Ward), wrapping the cakes in a special paper featuring a cartoonish-looking Imperial Court noble. Starting November 20, when the flow of visitors coming to the area to see the autumn scenery reaches its peak, special booths located inside Kyōto and Shijō Stations will sell the cakes for ¥150 each.
> 
> A morning market selling _tsukemono_ and local Kyōto-grown produce such as Kujō onions and Kamo eggplants takes place outside the faregates of Yamashina Station five days a week. The market will continue on a trial basis until the end of March, and could be expanded to other stations. With the help of these strategies, the subway hopes to increase daily ridership by 50,000 by 2018.
> 
> The high construction costs and interest rates from the bubble period have become a burden for the subway, with the accumulated deficit for FY2008 reaching ¥304.0 billion. With a large deficit in funding compared to its operational budget needs, the subway became subject to a Financial Rehabilitation Plan.


Cab view of the Kyōto Municipal Subway Tōzai Line to Uzumasa Tenjingawa Station.




_Source: *baltJ* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*JR East launches new campaign against chikan*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/1119/TKY200911190401.html



> On November 19, JR East announced that it will hold a Zero _Chikan_ (Groping) Campaign in Tōkyō, Kanagawa, Chiba, and Saitama Prefectures from November 24 to December 4. This is the first campaign sponsored solely by the railway company. The campaign will feature more collaboration with law enforcement and is a direct response to an increasingly vicious and sinister trend in the crime, including the appearance of online message boards to call for accomplices to attack specific train lines.
> 
> After consulting with the head offices of the prefectural police in all four prefectures, the railway will deploy police officers and security guards along lines with a high number of reported cases of groping. The campaign aims to increase the visibility of policing, placing 1,500 posters—each featuring “Groping is a crime” in large print—in 400 stations and increasing the frequency of announcements inside trains.
> 
> Among the total number of arrests and charges filed by the Metropolitan Police Department for the first half of the fiscal year, the largest share (11 percent) were on the Saikyō Line, where incidents have been occurring frequently as a direct result of the message boards. During the campaign period, JR East will establish a “Customer Consultation Office” to receive victims of groping at terminal stations at Shinjuku, Ikebukuro, and Ōmiya. Police officers will be available from 9:00 am to 6:00 pm to receive visitors.


----------



## quashlo

*Sales volume of new Hakata Station Building estimated at ¥130 billion annually*
http://kyushu.yomiuri.co.jp/keizai/detail/20091119-OYS1T00228.htm



> On November 18, the Kyūshū Branch of the Development Bank of Japan compiled the results of a study estimating the economic benefits and impacts of the new Hakata Station Building opening in Spring 2011. While sales volume inside the new station building was estimated to increase to ¥130 billion annually, sales volume for the Tenjin area was expected to decrease by approximately ¥30 billion.
> 
> The preliminary estimates included virtually of Fukuoka City and a portion of the surrounding municipalities in the station building’s customer catchment area, and assumed there was no change to other stores after the opening of the station building. Data such as the population inside the catchment area and the total retail space were inputted into a special function to estimate the change in sales volume after the opening of the new station building.
> 
> As a result, the station building—among whose tenants will be a Hakata branch of the Hankyū Department Store temporarily known as Hakata Hankyū, with an annual sales target of ¥40 billion—was estimated to generate a sales volume of approximately ¥130 billion. As a result of the station building however, the sales volume of the Tenjin district was estimated to decrease by ¥30.1 billion.
> 
> The Tenjin district, however, will see the opening of big-name fashion store PARCO next spring, and developer NTT Urban Development (HQ: Tōkyō) is planning to construct a commercial building with a target completion date of August 2011, promising that sales volume for the area will continue to remain in flux.


I posted another article and some pictures on this project earlier:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45554127&postcount=467


----------



## quashlo

*SUGOCA surpasses 200,000 cards*
http://www13.jrkyushu.co.jp/newsrel...0db0b1b73b67a6954925766c0057fd3b?OpenDocument



> Sales of JR Kyūshū’s IC farecard SUGOCA surpassed 200,000 on November 11, 2009 (256 days after first being released).
> 
> In addition, SUGOCA is becoming more and more convenient each day, with the number of stores accepting the card as electronic money reaching 843 as of the end of October.
> 
> Starting with the launch of interoperability with Suica, nimoca, and Hayakaken next spring, SUGOCA will continue to expand its convenience and attractiveness.
> 
> Personal / non-personal SUGOCA: 107,000
> SUGOCA commuter pass: 93,000
> *Total: 200,000*
> 
> 5,000 cards in circulation reached on March 20, 2009 (20 days after release)
> 10,000 cards in circulation reached on April 6, 2009 (37 days after release)
> 200,000 cards in circulation reached on November 11, 2009 (256 days after release)
> 
> Share of SUGOCA commuter passes among total passengers using commuter passes at JR Kyūshū Hakata Station: 57 percent
> 
> _Ekinaka_ shops (inside stations) accepting SUGOCA: 636
> Shops outside of stations accepting SUGOCA: 207
> *Total: 843*


Commercials for SUGOCA:





_Source: *JRKyushu* on YouTube_





_Source: *JRKyushu* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Myōkaku Station’s loghouse*
http://mytown.asahi.com/saitama/news.php?k_id=11000380910310001



> Myōkaku Station on the Hachikō Line linking Hachiōji and Station and Takasaki Station. After alighting from a diesel-powered train now rarely found in the Tōkyō area, a loghouse-style station welcomes me.
> 
> The old station building at Myōkaku Station was destroyed by fire in 1988. At the time, JR East was planning to reconstruct the station building using steel, but after hearing of the railway’s plans, Tokigawa Village (now Tokigawa Town) petitioned JR East to construct a wooden station building. The village’s primary industry was lumber, and officials were trying to develop the village as an “epicenter for wood-related culture.” The village’s dream was realized, with the station building constructed by local carpenters.
> 
> As a result, a new station building was inaugurated the following year on September 5, making ample use of locally-produced lumber. A large festival was held to commemorate the new gateway to the village. Even now, exactly 20 years from that day, the station building stands watch over trains arriving and departing, looking just as it did when was first built.
> 
> “We’ve got fewer children, more people are driving, and less people are riding their bicycles, but in the past, the station used to be bustling with people heading for Yokota Air Base and surrounding factories. But even now, there are people who’ve been using this station for two or three generations,” says Masaki Teruo (77yo), who has been operating a bicycle facility at the station since after World War II. He’s just a little bit older than Myōkaku Station itself, which was established in 1934. “I love it here. This place has forests and hot springs, and it’s surrounded by nature,” says Masaki.
> 
> Sakurazawa Kenji (53yo), Stationmaster of Moro Station two stops away, is also responsible for Myōkaku Station. According to Sakurazawa, many visitors come to the station for hiking and other activities. “When the cherry blossoms outside the station are in full bloom, many photographers come to take pictures of the station.”
> 
> In 1997, Myōkaku Station was selected as one of the Top 100 Must-Visit Stations in the Kantō Region. In commemoration of Railway Day (October 14), which marks the anniversary of the opening of Japan’s first railroad, the then-Kantō Transport Bureau of the Ministry of Transport selected a total of 100 stations between 1997 and 2000. The Bureau selected unique stations, such as stations with histories to tell and landmarks such as commemorative plaques and historic sites, as well as multi-purpose stations with public functions.
> 
> Other stations within Saitama Prefecture selected for the Top 100 Must-Visit Stations include Kōkū Kōen Station on the Seibu Shinjuku Line, Seibu Chichibu Station on the Seibu Chichibu Line, Takasaka Station on the Tōbu Tōjō Line, Nagatoro Station and Mitsumineguchi Station on the Chichibu Railway, and Fukaya Station on the JR Takasaki Line. There are many stations with stories still to tell. How about visiting some, and getting to know the locals?


Myōkaku Station on the Hachikō Line








_Source: Wikipedia_

Kōkū Kōen Station on the Seibu Shinjuku Line








_Source: Wikipedia_









_Source: Wikipedia_

The station is near Tokorozawa City’s Aviation Park (Kōkū Kōen), and an aircraft is on display immediately outside the station.

_Source: *tataquax* on Flickr_

Fukaya Station on the JR Takasaki Line.
The station is modeled after Tōkyō Station.








_Source: Wikipedia_









_Source: Wikipedia_


_Source: *OSM2000* on Flickr_


----------



## quashlo

*Citizens group helps Toyohashi streetcar*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/aichi/news/20091110-OYT8T01354.htm



> The Toyohashi Streetcar Supporters Association (Chairman: Suzuki Kunio), a citizens group formed of Toyohashi City residents, has produced _Streetcar Scenes_, a calendar based on the theme of the streetcars that run through the central city. The group is selling the calendars at bookstores and other outlets in Toyohashi City.
> 
> The Association was established in 1990 with the goal of encouraging urban and community development that takes advantage of the city’s streetcars. To fund the association’s efforts, artist and Association vice-chairman Ina Hikosada produces watercolor paintings of streetcar scenes for a calendar released every year.
> 
> This year’s calendar (53 cm tall by 38 cm wide) features a total of seven expressive illustrations, including images of the Hotram all low-floor LRV introduced last December, the former streetcar stop outside the city’s General Hospital, and winter scenes.
> 
> The calendars are ¥1,000 (incl. tax) and are on sale at several locations, including at Shin-Toyohashi Station on the Toyohashi Railroad (Toyotetsu) Atsumi Line and bookstores Seibunkan and Hōsendō.


I posted an earlier article about the Hotram, which won one of this year’s Laurel Awards:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38486868&postcount=131


----------



## quashlo

*Movement to ban walking on escalators takes hold*
http://kyushu.yomiuri.co.jp/magazine/life/911/li_091102.htm



> Passengers using escalators at railway stations stand on one side to allow others to walk up the other side of the escalator. However, a movement is slowly starting in areas throughout Japan to prohibit the commonplace custom of standing to one side and walking on the other as dangerous behavior. Why is this well-established custom so bad? We took a look at the current situation and examined the future prospects.
> 
> It’s a weekend afternoon. With the arrival of every train at the platforms of Hakata Station on the Fukuoka City Subway, passengers head for the up escalator.
> 
> The cold sound of hard-soled shoes and high heels on the metal steps of the escalator echoes in the station. While it isn’t the rush hour, there are many passengers who walk up the escalator. One man made his way up bumping into the people standing on his left side.
> 
> The same trends were observed at the down escalator, with some passengers running down the escalator when hearing the announcements or bells that signal a train’s imminent departure. Some women rushed their way down, big purse in hand.
> 
> “It’s very scary to think of what could happen if someone suddenly trips and falls down. They won’t just hurt themselves, they’ll almost certainly hurt other passengers in the process,” said Taniguchi Kazuo of the Japan Elevator Association’s Kyūshū Branch Office (Fukuoka City) as we both watched the scene.
> 
> Some passengers have even complained to the Fukuoka City Transportation Bureau, which operates the subway:
> “They climb up the steps just centimeters away without saying a word to alert us.”
> “When I stood on the right side, the people behind me asked me to ‘move out of the way.’”
> “I almost tripped when people started pushing me from behind.”
> 
> Three years ago, the City Transportation Bureau began efforts to educate passengers that walking up the escalator was prohibited. Currently, the agency has placed posters at the entrances and exits of escalator shafts and run audio announcements 16 times a day: “Please refrain from walking or running up the escalator, as there is a danger of tripping and falling.”
> 
> The level of adherence, however, doesn’t appear to be necessarily high. In a survey questionnaire launched by the City Transportation Bureau last year targeting 148 users who were part of the subway monitoring system, close to seventy percent of the 136 respondents said they weren’t aware walking on the escalators was prohibited, and said they themselves do so.
> 
> In April 2007, a female passenger in her 50s who was standing on the left side of an up escalator at Fukuoka Airport Station was struck by a passenger running up the escalator to the right, causing her to fall and suffer injuries to her head and elbows.
> 
> “Walking up the escalator has become well-established over a period of many years, and it’s difficult to get passengers to understand the problem. Instead, some users complain that we should be telling people to stay to the left if they want to stand and keep the right side open,” say representatives from the City Transportation Bureau.
> 
> The Kyūshū Branch Office of the Japan Elevator Association has also installed illuminated advertisements at the platforms at Hakata and Tenjin Stations on the subway. The advertisement shows a cartoon of a man running down the escalator who is about to fall after bumping into parents with young children, with the tagline, “Are you in a rush?” The same advertisements will make their way inside trains starting November 5.
> 
> *The Ōsaka World Expo Theory*
> There’s a theory that leaving one side of the escalator open for users to walk on first took hold in 1970 in preparation for the Ōsaka World Expo, when Ōsaka private railways urged passengers to do so. Apparently, the custom was borrowed from European cities such as Paris and London. The behavior later took hold in Tōkyō in the 1990s and spread to the rest of the country. There are differences in interpretation depending on region, with people in Tōkyō and Fukuoka standing on the left while people in Ōsaka standing on the right.
> 
> *Safety standards designed for standing, not walking*
> According to elevator industry group Japan Elevator Association (HQ: Tōkyō), there are approximately 62,000 escalators throughout the country as of March 2009. In recent years, the number has been growing by about 2,000 units annually. Part of the reason is likely the Transportation Accessibility Improvement Law, which entered into effect in 2000 and mandates installation of escalators and other equipment when constructing new transportation facilities such as stations and terminals.
> 
> In parallel with the increase in escalators is an increase in the number of incidents. In a survey conducted by the association every five years, approximately 674 human-related incidents were recorded in the two-year period of 2003 to 2004, approximately 1.6 times the incident rate of 420 cases from 1998 to 1999.
> 
> The association says the safety standards are based on the assumption that all passengers stand on the escalator, and that the escalator itself may actually come to an emergency halt due to vibrations from walking. As a cautionary measure to escalator operators, the association says “walking or running on escalators is dangerous and prohibited behavior.”
> 
> *Nagoya: Five years in and slowly gaining acceptance*
> The Nagoya Municipal Subway also prohibits walking on escalators. In addition to hanging up posters, the subway operator—the Nagoya Municipal Transportation Bureau—also imprints signs on escalator handrails (“Do not walk or run on the escalator”) and broadcasts announcements on station platforms and inside trains. Once a month, staff stand near escalators at main stations and directly advise passengers that the behavior is prohibited.
> 
> The educational efforts began in July 2004. According to the agency, response from users was about 50-50. Recently, however, the efforts are slowly proving effective, with less and less people objecting to the measure and many voicing their support for the measure:
> “It’s much easier to ride escalators now that everybody is standing.”
> “We should look at expanding this throughout the country.”
> 
> *Online debates*
> At online message board Hasshin Komachi on Yomiuri Online (the home page for _Yomiuri Shimbun_), a debate surrounding the issue of walking on escalators is unfolding. In July, a “salaryman in his 40s” posted that he is in full support of prohibiting walking on escalators, with over 300 responses in agreement.
> 
> Comments from supporters included the following:
> “If I have to leave one side of the escalator unobstructed, I can’t hold hands side-by-side with my child.”
> “Because of physical disabilities, I can only hold onto the right-side handrail, but then the people behind me shout at me to move out of the way.”
> “Walking on escalators is the same as people who drive dangerously.”
> 
> On the other hand, opponents returned the following:
> “Walking on escalators is critical for smooth transfers and moving large amounts of people.”
> “In places where there are no stairs or the escalators are really long, we have no choice but to allow people to walk.”
> “The current setup is the most logical solution as it serves both people who want to walk and people who want to stand.”
> 
> Other comments included the following:
> “How about making the escalators one-person wide so nobody can slip by?”
> “The escalator speed should be increased.”
> “They should move the posters to more visible locations.”


----------



## quashlo

*Hiroden and JR West cut service in Hiroshima*
http://mytown.asahi.com/hiroshima/news.php?k_id=35000000911130001



> Due to impacts from the recession and the substantial discounts on expressway tolls, railway operators in Hiroshima Prefecture are cutting down on service. After its October 26 schedule changes, Hiroshima Electric Railway reduced trains across its network. The Hiroshima Branch Office of JR West has also expressed its intention to reduce service on a portion of its lines through to next year, but users are likely to voice their objections.
> 
> According to Hiroshima Electric Railway (Hiroden), a total of 47.26 million trips were made on Hiroden trains for the first half of the fiscal year (April to September), 4.6 percent less than the same time the previous fiscal year. As a result, the company will reduce annual vehicle-km across its lines by 6.4 percent. The company expects to save approximately ¥60 million annually by reducing service—reduced frequency on midday Miyajima Line through-service trains from every 7-8 minutes to every 9 minutes, and reduced weekday midday frequency on Hiroshima City line No. 3 (Nishi-Hiroshima – Hiroshima Harbor) from every 10 minutes to every 12 minutes.
> 
> At a November 9 press conference to announce financial results, President Ōta Tetsuya said, “I’d like to have at least a few of the trains on the lines running out to Hiroshima Harbor instead turn back at Ujina Nichōme, which has declining ridership,” announcing his intention to cut service further in spring of next year.
> 
> In March of this year, the Hiroshima Branch Office of JR West revised a portion of its services, including eliminating three midday rapid services on the San’yō Line. Ridership continues to decline, however, partially due to the discounts for expressway tolls, and JR West’s farebox revenues for the first half of the year for Shinkansen and non-Shinkansen lines dropped 8.1 percent from the same period last fiscal year. Ridership on the San’yō Shinkansen (Okayama – Fukuyama) also dropped 7.4 percent compared to the same period last fiscal year.
> 
> A reduction in travel due to the May swine flu scare resulted in a whopping 15.4 percent drop in mid- to long-distance farebox revenues compared to May 2008, a new record. With the exception of September, which benefitted from the long holiday Silver Week, Shinkansen users were anywhere from 6.5 to 10.6 percent lower each month than the respective time from the previous year.
> 
> At an April press conference, Branch Office President Shibata Shin said, “We’re reevaluating our midday, early morning, and late evening service on lines with declining ridership, while still protecting service for commuters to work and school.”


----------



## quashlo

*7-11 opens station stores at Keikyū Shinagawa and Yokohama*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/091112/biz0911121720010-n1.htm



> On the afternoon of November 12, 7-11 Japan and Keihin Electric Express Railway (Keikyū) launched a trial pre-opening event at two small-scale convenience stores inside Keikyū Shinagawa Station (Minato Ward, Tōkyō) and Yokohama Station (Nishi Ward, Yokohama City). The two stores will formally open on November 13. This marks the first time 7-11 stores have opened inside the faregates of a station.
> 
> The stores will operate 365 days a year from 6:00 am to 11:00 pm. The shop on the inbound platform at Shinagawa Station is stocked with approximately 750 products ranging from magazines and newspapers to _onigiri_ (rice balls), and also features an ATM.
> 
> On November 12, 7-11 President Isaka Ryūichi and Keikyū President Ishiwata Tsuneo made an appearance at an opening ceremony held at Keikyū Shinagawa Station. “The stores will offer many new conveniences, including allowing customers to pay public utility bills,” said President Ishiwata, who was upbeat about the openings.


----------



## quashlo

*Rebuilt Tajimi Station opens*
http://chubu.yomiuri.co.jp/news_kan/kan091030_10.htm



> The north-south public passage at JR Tajimi Station, a project spearheaded by Tajimi City, as well as a new station building with an elevated transfer corridor have been completed. A large ceramic mural by Chairman Katō Kōhei of the Mino Ceramic Art Association was also revealed to the public for the first time on October 29. The new facilities will open to the public on November 1.
> 
> Up until now, people traveling from the north side of the station to the south side needed to use a connecting passage, and many citizens called for improvements to the situation. With the partial elevation of the new station building, the faregates are now directly connected to the new north-south corridor (10 m wide by 100 m long), making access easier from both the north and south sides of the station. The total project cost was approximately ¥5.1 billion.
> 
> The ceramic mural titled “Echoing Voices”—4 m tall and 10 m wide and composed of approximately seven tons of clay—depicts animals such as people, birds, insects, and fish living amidst nature. “It is an image of all living things on earth, their voices echoing together,” said Chairman Katō. Afterwards, nursery school students in a drum and flute band made a performance before officials crossed over the tracks via the corridor for the first time.


Tajimi Station is the central station for Tajimi City in Gifu Prefecture, northeast of Nagoya. The station is served by the JR Central Chūō Main Line and Taita Line. Average daily entries are 14,800 (2007).

New station building









_Source: Wikipedia_

New corridor above the tracks









_Source: Wikipedia_

Elevated concourse above the Chūō Line tracks.








[/url]

The mural inside the station is here:
http://www.mino-tougeikyoukai.org/info4.html


----------



## quashlo

*Sakai City residents fight to protect Hankai Line*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/osaka/news/20091115-OYT8T00112.htm



> After Sakai City mayor Takeyama Osami called off the light rail transit (LRT) plan for the city’s central area, the Hankai Line was forced to abandon hope that the LRT project would help improve its financial situation. There is a growing movement in Sakai City to preserve the Hankai Line—city residents have begun holding exhibitions of photographs and watercolor paintings featuring the streetcars, and a special symposium was held on November 14 to discuss a vision for public transportation.
> 
> The symposium, “Global Warming and Regional Public Transportation,” was sponsored by citizens group Roadway Environment Citizen’s Forum, which was established after the Nishi-Yodogawa air pollution lawsuit. With the cooperation of the Sakai Streetcar Supporters Association and other groups, approximately 100 city residents participated.
> 
> In the panel discussions, the case study of the former Nankai Kishikawa Line (Wakayama Prefecture), a line which was considered for abandonment but instead transformed through the cooperation of city residents and public officials into Wakayama Electric Railway, was presented. In response to Sakai’s LRT plan, panelist Fukui Ryūichirō from the Streetcar Supporters Association said, “The biggest problem was that the city didn’t explain the project enough. The citizens must stand up to protect the Hankai Line.”
> 
> Meanwhile, at Gallery Irohani in the Yamanokuchi Shopping Arcade (Sakai Ward) along the Hankai Line, an exhibition titled _Streetcars to the Future_ is on display until November 18.
> 
> The project is sponsored by the Streetcar Preservation and Adaptation Committee, established by citizens who helped obtain signatures three years ago as part of a petition to keep the Hankai Line running. The exhibition features several items on display, including 23 photographs of running streetcars and 14 watercolor sketches of trackside neighborhoods created by Streetcar Supporters Association Executive Secretary and artist Iwamoto Kazue, from Nishi Ward. The exhibition also offers pastries shaped like streetcars and postcards featuring Iwamoto’s artwork for sale. “We hope to educate more people about the difficult situation the Hankai Line is in, and want this to become a chance for city residents, the railway company, and public officials to get together to consider how we can keep the streetcars running,” said committee manager Shiga Kazuko.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō to host conference on LRT and future transport*
http://rail.hobidas.com/news/info/article/109176.html



> Following Utsunomiya, Kyōto, and Yokohama, the 4th National Conference for User- and Environmentally-Friendly Transport will be held on Saturday, December 5 on the Hongō Campus of Tōkyō University.
> 
> The theme of this year’s conference is “coordination” between the various cities throughout the country that are aiming for transport that is both user-friendly and environmentally-sustainable.
> 
> On December 5, researchers and citizens will make presentations based on material in a treatise containing the results of 60 research efforts across the country, in an effort to combat global warming and develop regional transport systems that make travel easy for all people. The conference will also feature two workshops to introduce and discuss efforts by regions and private firms throughout the country, as well as a forum on the theme of advancing transportation-based urban design by regional coordination.
> 
> In addition, Toyama City mayor Mori Masashi, whose city is the first in Japan to introduce light rail transit (LRT) in Japan and has succeeded in revitalizing neighborhoods, will make the keynote speech at the conference. Top officials from Utsunomiya City and Toshima Ward, which are both working to realize LRT projects, will be present at a panel discussion.


Poster:
http://rail.hobidas.com/news/info/article/109176_1.html


----------



## quashlo

*Kansai group looks to Boston’s Big Dig for ideas on North Yard*
http://osaka.yomiuri.co.jp/eco/news/20091119-OYO8T00273.htm



> On November 17 (November 18 in Japan), a group representing the Kansai Association of Corporate Executives touring the United States visited the Boston Redevelopment Authority in Boston, Massachusetts to learn about Boston’s Big Dig redevelopment project. The project undergrounded a freeway and converted most of the former right-of-way into greenery and parks, and members of the visiting delegation said that the project should be used as a case study in the redevelopment of the Umeda North Yard on the north side of JR Ōsaka Station.
> 
> Starting in the 1990s, approximately 12 km of elevated freeway running through central Boston were undergrounded as part of a state redevelopment project. Construction costs reached a total of ¥1.600 trillion, but after removal of the elevated freeway, approximately 11 ha, or 80 percent, of the freed-up land was converted into parks and open space.
> 
> There was a plan to sell parcels to private developers to cover the cost of construction, but BRA Deputy Director Prataap Patrose said, “We determined that this was a once-in-a-century chance to create large green open space in the center of the city.” As a result, land values in the surrounding area have increased and new luxury hotels are opening up, creating new activity.
> 
> “To enhance the attractiveness of our city, we should construct an expansive area of green open space in the North Yard, the gateway to Ōsaka Station. I hope we can use this concept in our upcoming proposal,” said Shinozaki Yukiko, Chief of the Urban Life Research Institute and Chairman of the Kansai Association of Corporate Executives’ Umeda North Yard Committee.


Personally, I don’t want to see a massive park in the middle of Ōsaka unless they can identify at least some auxiliary uses to put in it, like museums or other attractions. And from a funding perspective, the Big Dig was a boondoggle, so if they do choose to somehow emulate it, here’s to hoping the North Yard project doesn’t end up in a similar situation.


----------



## quashlo

*Kichijōji Station to get a facelift*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2009/20091101.pdf



> As part of our efforts to create safe and pleasant stations that become landmarks for neighborhoods, JR East has begun work on the station improvements and station building renewal at Kichijōji Station.
> 
> In addition to seismic retrofit work, the station improvements will include widening of the north-south public passage at the station in coordination with Musashino City and Keiō Electric Railway and improvements to transfer convenience and barrier-free access, transforming the station into the “face” of Kichijōji.
> 
> The station building renewal will broadcast the appeal of Kichijōji as a town rich in culture and create a station building that will develop together with the neighborhood.
> 
> *Station building renewal*
> 
> 
> Phase 1 of the station building renewal will open in April 2010. The opening of Phase 2 in autumn 2010 will mark the full opening.
> The tenant composition will maintain the existing main customer base in their 40s and older, while expanding to attract the main visitors to the neighborhood—women in their late 20s to 30s—who were previously not considered.
> The renovated shopping center will create a new lifestyle that combines station and neighborhood by hosting a variety of music, art, and other events that showcase the appeal of Kichijōji and foster unity with our local customers.
> The aging shop interiors and constrained, difficult-to-follow floor space will be redone. The interior design of the facility will include carefully located open spaces throughout to allow customers to stroll at leisure.
> As a result of replacement of equipment during the building renewal, the project will emit approx. 13 percent less carbon dioxide (approx. 1,500 tons) annually.
> *Station improvements*
> 
> The elevated track and station structures will undergo seismic retrofit (a portion of this work has already been completed).
> The north-south public passage through the station will be widened from the current 8 m to 16 m, matching the width of the central axis through the neighborhood.
> Barrier-free improvements will be implemented (installation of three elevators and construction of a multi-function restroom inside the paid area of the station).
> The layout of the station will be simplified and convenience improved. JR’s three faregate locations will be consolidated onto the second floor. A new View Plaza office will be constructed just outside the central exit.
> The façade of the station will become a new “face” for Kichijōji. The station area will be open and airy and the exterior of the station will feature an attractive façade design.


This is the press release from JR East.

I posted an earlier article about this here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40624698&postcount=241


----------



## quashlo

*Service improvements for Tōkyō Metro Marunouchi Line*
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2009/2009-59.html



> Tōkyō Metro (HQ: Taitō Ward, Tōkyō; President: Umezaki Hisashi) will implement schedule changes to the Marunouchi Line starting Friday, December 11.
> 
> This set of schedule changes will primarily extend service for a portion of Shinjuku Station-bound trains departing Ikebukuro, increasing trains on the section between Shinjuku Station and Nakano Sakaue and Ogikubo Stations. The changes will reduce crowding and improve convenience.
> 
> The details of the changes are as follows:
> 
> Schedule changes effective date: Friday, December 11, 2009
> 
> Summary of changes:
> 
> Morning rush hour:
> Increased trains between Shinjuku Station and Ogikubo Station
> Some trains departing Ikebukuro Station bound for Shinjuku Station will be extended to Ogikubo Station, adding one roundtrip during the 7:00 hour between Shinjuku Station and Ogikubo Station.
> Increased trains between Shinjuku Station and Nakano Sakaue Station
> Some trains departing Ikebukuro Station bound for Shinjuku Station will be extended to Nakano Fujimichō Station, adding two trains from Shinjuku Station to Nakano Sakaue Station and three trains from Nakano Sakaue Station to Shinjuku Station between 7:00 and 9:00.
> 
> Evening rush hour and evening:
> Increased trains between Shinjuku Station and Ogikubo Station
> Some trains departing Ikebukuro Station bound for Shinjuku Station will be extended to Ogikubo Station, adding ten roundtrips between 4:00 and 11:00 pm. With the changes, the average frequency of trains departing Shinjuku Station towards Ogikubo Station will be reduced from 4m 10s to 3m 40s.
> 
> Increased trains between Nakano Sakaue Station and Ogikubo Station
> The second-to-last train departing Ikebukuro Station, bound for Nakano Fujimichō Station, will instead operate to Ogikubo Station, adding one train between Nakano Sakaue Station and Ogikubo Station. The train will connect with a Nakano Fujimichō-bound train at Nakano Sakaue Station.


The service on the Marunouchi Line west of Shinjuku forks at Nakano Sakaue Station, with one branch northwest to Ogikubo, and another branch southwest to Hōnanchō. Most through-trains go to and from Ogikubo, while the branch to Hōnanchō is mostly served by three-car shuttles between Hōnanchō and Nakano Sakaue Station.

In addition to the famous river crossing near Ochanomizu, the Marunouchi Line has an aboveground section between Myōgadani and Kōrakuen.




_Source: *KITAKIKENTA* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Tokushima City plans for elevation of rail lines*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/tokushima/news/20091112-OYT8T01212.htm



> The General Meeting of the Tokushima City Railway Elevation and Trackside Improvements Promotion Conference, which discusses ways to accelerate the elevation of rail lines running inside Tokushima City and development of communities surrounding the lines, was held on November 11 inside a hotel in Tokushima City. Approximately 50 officials from prefectural and city government voted to petition the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) for a speedy implementation of the project.
> 
> “Elevation of the rail lines is expected to help revitalize the neighborhoods in the city, but will require a large amount of money and time. With the change in administrations, we’ve begun sorting through the various ongoing projects to see which should be inherited, and we’d like to improve the project as much as we can by hearing from our citizens,” said Tokushima City mayor Hara Hideki as he greeted the attendees.
> 
> Tokushima Prefecture Governer Iizumi was reelected as committee chairman and expressed his hopes for the revitalization of the prefectural capital, saying “This is a growth strategy that works with the urban plans for the surrounding neighborhoods and is a once-in-a-century chance to make something happen.”
> 
> The railway elevation project will elevate 4.7 km of track from the area west of Tokushima Station on the JR Kōtoku Line to Bunka no Mori Station on the Mugi Line, and is being jointly sponsored by the Prefectural Government and Tokushima City as a means of easing traffic congestion on roads and ensuring emergency vehicle access in the event of disaster. The committee will proceed with discussions with the national government, completing a conceptual design for the elevated viaduct and carbarn, as well as a plan document based on a draft community plan published by Tokushima City, by the end of the fiscal year.


Tokushima Station is the central station for Tokushima City, a minor city on Shikoku. The station is served by JR Shikoku trains on the Kōtoku Line, Mugi Line, Tokushima Line, and Naruto Line.


_Source: *komatsuma* on Flickr_


_Source: *komatsuma* on Flickr_


_Source: *komatsuma* on Flickr_


_Source: *oda.shinsuke* on Flickr_


_Source: *oda.shinsuke* on Flickr_


_Source: *oda.shinsuke* on Flickr_


----------



## quashlo

*More improvements for JR Kanazawa Station’s West Exit*
http://mytown.asahi.com/ishikawa/news.php?k_id=18000000911120005



> In an effort to create a station with all the functions and appearance fit for the gateway to Kanazawa City once the Shinkansen enters service, a Kanazawa City committee that has been evaluating additional improvements to the West Exit Plaza at JR Kanazawa Station has released it’s Grand Design plan.
> 
> After exiting the station concourse, passengers will be greeted by a large canopy. The main street will feature an asymmetrical contrast of deciduous trees such as Japanese zelkova on one side and evergreen trees such as _maki_. The plan also calls for construction of a gate using Tomuro stone, also used in Kanazawa Castle, as well as lotus and water lily ponds reminiscent of the lotus paddies that once stretched across this area during the 1920s and 30s.
> 
> In response to the plan, committee members called for more barrier-free facilities without going over the top, as well as for a sheltered facility for passenger waiting for buses.
> 
> The committee will decide on a final Grand Design in February of next year, and will begin on detailed design, which is scheduled to be finalized by the end of the fiscal year.


This is one of the more eye-popping designs among modern stations in Japan. The station itself is the central station for Kanazawa City (along with Hokutetsu Kanazawa Station) and is served by the JR West Hokuriku Main Line and Nanao Line. Daily station entries are 20,800 (2006).


_Source: *tsuda* on Flickr_

Drum Gate, modeled after _tsuzumi_ drums and a traditional _torii_ (shrine gate).


_Source: *sielbleu* on Flickr_


_Source: *pict_u_re* on Flickr_


----------



## quashlo

*Saitama Prefecture expands station information service for mobile users*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/saitama/news/20091111-OYT8T01342.htm



> On November 11, Saitama Prefecture launched a new function on its public website for mobile phones, _Ekinaka Rakuraku Travel Information_, which provides information useful to railway station users. After passengers input the name of their railway line and their destination station, the service provides “boarding location information” to make movement within stations as effortless as possible. Specifically, the service identifies the best car in the train to board in order to easily access stairwells, escalators, and elevators upon exiting the train. Passengers can research the line before boarding, reducing transfer times.
> 
> The new function is available for all 237 railway stations in Saitama Prefecture, including stations operated by JR East, Tōbu Railway, and Seibu Railway.
> 
> After searching by line and station (by line or alphabetically), the boarding location information allows passengers to see the best car to board to use escalators and elevators when arriving at the destination station. Fourteen prefectural government staff traveled to all stations and surveyed the data while commuting to and from work or on business trips.
> 
> In addition, for the 22 stations run by railway operators in which the prefectural government has an interest—including Saitama Rapid Railway and the New Shuttle—users of the mobile service can now search for phone numbers of taxi companies serving each station, as well as connect to the websites for bus operators.
> 
> _Ekinaka Rakuraku Travel Information_ was established in January of this year to provide station information such as the availability of elevators and wheelchair-accessible restrooms to physically-disabled passengers, elderly passengers, and parents with strollers. When the service opened, a portion of railway companies including Tōkyō Metro had already been providing special boarding location information for mobile phone users, and the prefectural government was considering adding the function to its own service.
> 
> “The service is useful not only for passengers with physical disabilities, but for each and every person who uses the railway stations. We welcome any suggestions for additional functions to improve our mobile website service,” says the Saitama Prefecture Transport Strategy Section.
> 
> Website (for mobile users): http://www.mobile.pref.saitama.lg.jp/?page=4845/


----------



## quashlo

*Passengers shift from Umeda to Hanshin Namba Line*
http://www.asahi.com/kansai/travel/news/OSK200911120038.html



> While Kansai’s private railways are struggling across the board due to the recession and the effects of the swine flu scare, thanks to the opening of Hanshin Electric Railway’s Namba Line in March of this year, Hanshin was the only operator in the bunch to record an increase in ridership. By allowing a one-seat ride between Kōbe and Nara, ridership in the mid- to long-distance passenger market has been increasing, and users who had previously passed through Umeda are now shifting to the new route.
> 
> Ridership on the Hanshin Namba Line from April to September surpassed 10 million, with farebox revenues reaching approximately ¥1.7 billion, 17 percent above the original estimates at the start of the line. As a result of several factors including an increase in long-distance trips due to the Namba Line, ridership across the Hanshin lines grew by 6.2 percent.
> 
> As for station usage, ridership at Hanshin Sannomiya, Kintetsu Ōsaka Namba, and Kintetsu Nara—all joined by the Namba Line—increased, while ridership at Umeda dropped substantially. The drop is attributed to a shift to the Namba Line for trips along the Hanshin Line bound for Nara and for trips along the Kintetsu Line bound for Kōshien Stadium.
> 
> According to the Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau, which operates the Midōsuji Line linking Umeda and Namba, daily average ridership and revenues after April dropped by 0.5 percent each across the entire subway. Entries and exits at Hankyū Umeda Station also dropped by 4.7 percent, and Hankyū Corporation’s public relations department describes the Hanshin Namba Line as a “contributing factor.”


----------



## quashlo

*Bus area at JR Sendai West Exit could be expanded*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/miyagi/news/20091114-OYT8T00164.htm



> Sendai City and the Miyagi Bus Association are proceeding with evaluation of a proposal to expand the bus zone (buspool) at the West Exit of JR Sendai Station by 2015. The goal of the effort is to resolve the inconveniences with having a narrow bus zone that forces additional bus stops to be scattered along roadways surrounding the station. A simple expansion of the bus zone, however, would result in traffic congestion around the station, and there is a possibility that drafting a plan for the bus area expansion may run into difficulties.
> 
> Approximately 50 bus stops for local fixed-route and highway express buses are scattered through the area surrounding the station, from the buspools on the east and west sides of the station all the way to locations along Aoba-dōri and Atago-Kamisugi-dōri. Users complain that the current setup means long distances to walk when transferring. The West Exit buspool is particularly constrained, and buses are frequently crowded.
> 
> As a result, in spring of this year Sendai City and the Bus Association proposed expanding the West Exit buspool by converting a portion of the adjacent city road (approximately 180 m). From July 4-10, a trial was also launched which prohibited regular vehicles from entering this section of the road, converting it for use as a waiting area for fixed-route buses.
> 
> However, the trial resulted in congestion, with queues along the detour route around the station reaching a maximum of 680 m during the evening, 6 times the length of queues under the current setup.
> 
> In a survey of drivers conducted at the same time as the trial, only 22 percent of bus drivers said the conversion of a portion of the city road into a bus waiting area had improved the situation, with a total of 56 percent of bus drivers saying there was no benefit at all or that they were unsure.
> 
> However, 64 percent of regular drivers and bus drivers agreed to some form of expansion of the bus area, meaning dissatisfaction with the current setup is high. The city has said it does not intend to propose a different section for expansion of the bus zone, and will instead “evaluate ways to reduce traffic congestion and optimize bus stop location,” but it’s likely that it will take some time before the most appropriate strategy is devised.


Sendai Station is the central station for Sendai City in Miyagi Prefecture, approximately 325 km by Shinkansen from Tōkyō. The station is served by JR East (Tōhoku Shinkansen, Akita Shinkansen, Tōhoku Main Line, Jōban Line, Sendai Airport Line, Senzan Line, and Senseki Line) and the Sendai Municipal Subway (Namboku Line and the under-construction Tōzai Line). JR Sendai Station sees 79,000 daily entries, while the Municipal Subway’s Sendai Station sees 35,000 daily entries.

JR Sendai Station









_Source: Wikipedia_

West Exit

_Source: *midorisyu* on Flickr_


_Source: *sendaiblog* on Flickr_


_Source: *shimo_yoshi* on Flickr_

West Exit pedestrian deck








_Source: Wikipedia_


_Source: *sendai_miyagi* on Flickr_


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū Corporation may sell stake in JAL*
http://www.asahi.com/business/update/1119/TKY200911190010.html



> Tōkyū Corporation, the largest shareholder of Japan Airlines (JAL), is considering selling a portion of its shares. JAL has requested financial assistance from the Enterprise Turnaround Initiative Corporation of Japan, and with a higher probability that the airline will attempt to financially reorganize itself under government management, it’s likely Tōkyū determined a reevaluation of its relationship with the airline was necessary.
> 
> Tōkyū was a substantial shareholder in Japan Air System, which merged with JAL in 2002. As of the end of September, Tōkyū owns 2.94 percent, or a little over 80,000, of JAL’s issued shares. Tōkyū sees little benefit to retaining its shares in the airline as part of its financial strategy, and executives said, “We have made preparations to sell at any moment.” Tōkyū Chairman Kamijō Kiyofumi resigned as an Outside Director of JAL on November 13.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East 207 series nears its last days*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/lifestyle/091118/sty0911181637002-n1.htm



> With the upcoming retirement of the 207 series train running on the JR Jōban Line local (Ayase – Toride), JR East will operate a special farewell service on December 5. The train will depart from Matsudo Station, turning back at Toride before heading to Matsudo Car Center for a photography session. Tickets will only be available online via JR East’s EkiNet service starting November 20 at 2:00 pm until November 30 or when tickets run out. Ticket prices are ¥3900 for adults and ¥3600 for children, and come with a commemorative _bentō_ box and signboard.
> 
> The 207 series debuted in 1986 on the Jōban Line local, which runs through-service with the Tōkyō Metro (at the time, Eidan Subway) Chiyoda Line. The body draws from the 205 series, which still runs today on lines such as the Saikyō Line, but the train is the first ex-JNR train to use now-standard variable-voltage variable-frequency (VVVF) control. Only one train was constructed, as an experimental unit, but was not mass-produced due to cost concerns.
> 
> Despite its lackluster appearance, the train enjoyed popularity among fans as an extremely rare train, but with the introduction of the latest E233-2000 series trains onto the Jōban Line local, the 207 series has reached the end of its duties. December 5 will mark its last day of revenue service, after which it will be decommissioned.


207 series departing Mabashi on the Jōban Line.




_Source: *tobu2181* on YouTube_

Window view and motor sounds from inside a 207 series on the Chiyoda Line, from Akasaka to Yoyogi Uehara.




_Source: *ayokoi* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū launches special campaign for off-peak commuting*
http://www.tokyu.co.jp/contents_index/guide/news/091113-1.html



> From November 13 to 25, Tōkyū Corporation (President and Representative Director: Koshimura Toshiaki) is accepting 5,000 members into its “Early Bird Campaign” for the Den’en Toshi Line. The campaign will be in effect from Tuesday, December 1 to Friday, December 18.
> 
> Tōkyū has recognized improvement of the overcrowding and the resulting delays on the Den’en Toshi Line during the morning rush hour as a critical issue and has thus far employed a variety of counterstrategies, including increasing the number of trains, introducing semi-express service, introducing six-door fold-up seat cars, and extending the Ōimachi Line to Mizonokuchi and starting express service on it. As part of those efforts, the “Early Bird Campaign” seeks to encourage off-peak travel with the assistance of Yoshinoya, Doutor Coffee, and Tipness. When using a PASMO card to enter the faregates at any stations on the Den’en Toshi Line until the fixed “Early Bird” time that day, users will receive a coupon sent by email to their mobile phone, which when taken to the respective store, is redeemable for a discount to the customer.


Campaign website (Japanese only): http://www.tokyu.co.jp/hayaoki/index.html


----------



## quashlo

*Chūō Line 120th Anniversary campaign brings back ticket-punchers*
http://mytown.asahi.com/tama/news.php?k_id=14000000911190002



> The special ticket-punchers formerly used to punch holes in tickets when entering the faregates at stations will make a return as part of an event by JR East’s Hachiōji Branch Office starting November 28. For one month after that day, a special rally will be held to visit stations on the Chūō Line, but instead of the typical stamps, participants will use the ticket-punchers to punch holes into a paper mount. The event marks the finale of the Chūō Line’s 120th Anniversary Campaign. Former station staff will also conduct special “performances” with the ticket-punchers.
> 
> The ticket-punchers were used at the faregates to punch holes into the tickets, marking them as “in use.” In the past, the sight of station staff fluidly punching holes while moving tickets back and forth, was common.
> 
> The former Japanese National Railways (JNR) had approximately 60 different types of ticket-punchers, each with a different shape ranging for “U” shapes to “V” shapes, depending on the station. However, the spread of automatic faregates started to take hold in 1990, and IC farecards such as Suica have become more and more popular, such that ticket-punchers are no longer used.
> 
> The upcoming “revival” of the ticket-punchers was proposed by Takahashi Atsushi (28yo), who works in the Operations Department at the Hachiōji Branch Office. As a young child, he collected tickets from various stations and preserved them in an album.
> 
> The album was tucked away in the bookshelves at his parents’ home, and he had the chance to look at it again for the first time since joining JR East many years ago. Inside the album were many tickets from stations along the Chūō Line, and after remembering his interest in the different hole shapes, figured they could be used in the rally as part of this year’s campaign.
> 
> The “Punch Rally” will be held from November 28 to December 27 at the 12 stations on the Chūō Line between Kichijōji and Hachiōji. The shape of the holes will be the very same shape used in the past for each station.
> 
> Participants will use the ticket-punchers to punch holes inside special paper mounts located outside the faregates or inside station buildings. Participants will be entered into a drawing for gifts. A total of 120 participants who collect five or more will receive a commemorative 120th Anniversary medal, while 20 participants who collect all twelve will receive a gold ticket-puncher.
> 
> At some of the stations, primarily on weekends and holidays during the campaign period, former station staff who once punched tickets will show off their skills once more. At specially allocated faregates, participants will get a chance to punch holes into replica tickets designed to look like old-style tickets. This particular event is only open to participants who visit five or more stations or spend above a specified minimum amount at shops inside the station building.
> 
> “I suspect that much of the younger generation doesn’t even know we used to have ticket-punchers. For children, they’re something new, and for the parents and older folks, they can bring back fond memories. I hope this becomes a chance for the three generations of each family to come together and talk, and think about the history of the Chūō Line,” says Takahashi.


Chūō Line (rapid) platforms at Tōkyō Station. 5 arrivals, 5 departures in 8.5 minutes, on single island platform and two tracks + crossover.




_Source: *RayLiou* on YouTube_

Amateur PV of Chūō Line, with old and new stock. This year marks the 120th anniversary of the line.


----------



## quashlo

*Tosa Electric Railway Ino Line*
http://mytown.asahi.com/kochi/news.php?k_id=40000140911160001
http://mytown.asahi.com/kochi/news.php?k_id=40000140911160002



> The Tosa Electric Railway (HQ: Kōchi City) Ino Line was built to move Japanese paper. In the area surrounding Ino Tramstop—where, in the past, paper used to be loaded onto freight trains—the younger generation is now struggling to preserve traditions and help develop the city. Along a line that uses historic trams from both overseas and outside Kōchi Prefecture, there are people, past and present, striving to support the streetcars.
> 
> *The “Paper Road”*
> The especially thin paper was known as “fly’s wings,” a mere 0.03 mm thick, and yet, it was robust and strong. The hand-crafted Japanese paper still made in Inochō is known as “Tosa mulberry paper.”
> 
> During the Meiji Era, the quality of the paper was renowned even outside of Japan, and export of the paper for use in typewriters began. Inochō is blessed not only with an abundance of high-quality mulberry trees used in the production of Japanese paper, but also clean water from the Niyodo River running through the town.
> 
> In order to transport Tosa’s paper to the port in nearby Kōchi City east of the town, the Tosa Electric Railway (Toden) Ino Line opened for service in 1908.
> 
> At the time, it was said that the sound of the water splashing when making the paper could be heard throughout the town. With the conversion to machinery in the 60s, however, the number of craftsmen making paper by hand plummeted. By 1970, Hamada Yukio (78yo) was the only man left producing Tosa mulberry paper.
> 
> “If I call it quits, there will be no more paper.” When the general stores would ask him to make different paper for them, he refused, shaking the wooden screen _suketa_ as he kept the tradition alive. Hamada would go on to develop pigment-colored paper, which dressed the traditional Japanese paper in bright colors, and the national government recognized him as a Living National Treasure of Japan in 2001.
> 
> The transport of Japanese paper by train ended around 1960. With the rapid expansion of automobiles, annual ridership on the Toden dropped from a peak of a little over 30 million in 1962 to 9.61 million in 1988.
> 
> *Overseas trams*
> 
> In order to increase ridership, Toden decided to introduce foreign trams, a rare sight in Japan.
> 
> In January 1990, a city tram from Stuttgart, Germany arrived on site, in a bright two-tone livery of white and yellow. At the time, factory assistant Yokoyama Masahiro (58yo) was shocked at the tram’s advanced functionality, such as a step design that made wheelchair access easy and an automatic door lock that kicked in when accelerating. “It felt 10 years ahead of what we had in Japan,” he recalls.
> 
> Toden’s streetcars have seats at both ends, but the German cars only had seats at the “front” end. Toden bought two of the cars and cut each of them in half, joining the two ends together. The railway gauge, wiring, and braking system were all different from Japanese streetcars. Toden made models, disassembling and assembling them, even employing a total of 600 craftsmen in design and steelwork over the course of half a year.
> 
> Afterwards, Toden purchased trams from Lisbon (Portugal), Oslo (Norway), and Australia, and railway fans from across the country gathered to see.
> 
> “Residents of Shimonoseki City: Your trams are running just fine in Kōchi.” This was the title from an article in the February 5, 2005 Yamaguchi edition of the _Asahi Shimbun_. In 1971, San’yō Electric Tramway (now Sanden Transport) in Shimonoseki City, Yamaguchi Prefecture abandoned its streetcar lines. Toden purchased seven of the streetcars and began operating them the same year. The article was sponsored by Director Hamada Mitsuo (45yo) of the Tosa Electric Railway Tram and Town Supporters Association.
> 
> After the article hit the press, former San’yō conductor Harada Gō (70yo) called to say that 33 former operators and conductors would be visiting Kōchi in October of that year. The Association solicited donations and succeeded in repainting the cars from Toden’s cream livery to San’yō’s original dark green livery. People kissed the train, people cried. “The trains used to roll from side-to-side, just like this,” said Harada. He planted his feet, as if punching tickets the way he once did as a conductor.
> 
> With the trend towards one-man operations, the foreign trams which require an additional conductor mean extra cost for the railway. The last stronghold, a tram from Portugal, was taken out of regular service in January of this year and now only makes an appearance during special events.
> 
> *Sunday market*
> 
> At the home of Living National Treasure Hamada Yukio, his grandson Hironao (32yo) works away at making paper, the sole inheritor of the Tosa mulberry paper tradition. Hironao’s younger brother Osamu (30yo) crafts “falling water paper,” a type of Tosa paper with a unique texture. While the number of papermakers in Inochō has dropped, the tradition craft is being passed on to the next generation.
> 
> In an effort to bring back the vitality of the past, the commercial district around Ino Tramstop is planning a new event. On the first Sunday of every month, Toden currently reduces all fares to ¥100. The commercial district is considering a Sunday market where general stores, usually closed on Sundays, offer handmade bags and ceramics for sale. The younger generation from another commercial district are experimenting with a new monthly event with a different theme each month.
> 
> “People and goods have been moving through this town for over a century. Now, it’s our turn to create something attractive that will make people want to visit us. And of course, we want them to take the streetcar,” said Miyawaki Daisuke (37yo) from the Inochō Chamber of Commerce.
> 
> *”Japan’s No.1”*
> 
> Tosa Electric Railway was established in 1903, and among the 19 streetcar systems operating in Japan, it has the longest history. It also has many of Japan’s “No.1”s. The track length, at 25.3 km, is the longest in Japan. The number of stops, 76, is the largest. In contrast, the distance between Ichijōbashi and Seiwa Gakuen-mae Tramstops on the Gomen Line is a mere 63 m, the shortest distance between tramstops in the country.
> 
> Just outside Harimaya Tramstop is a junction of four tracks. Known as a “diamond crossing,” it was constructed in 2005. The junction allows north-south trains on the line bound to and from Kōchi Station to travel to and from the Ino Line west of Harimayabashi Tramstop, eliminating the need to transfer, and is said to be the “most complicated” junction in Japan. Green landscaping in the track right-of-way was completed in 2002, also the first such application in the country.


Between Kagamigawabashi and Asakura-eki-mae on the Ino Line. You can see how narrow the roadway is along much of the route. Towards the end, there is also an exchange of tablets.




_Source: *ayokoi* on YouTube_

A short tour of the carbarn. You can see some of the foreign trams here.




_Source: *001173* on YouTube_

Speaking of diamond crossings in Japan, there are several other fairly well-known ones, including one in Matsuyama City, Ehime Prefecture for the Iyo Railway. Hankyū use to have a ridiculously complex one at Nishinomiya Kitaguchi Station, the junction of the Imazu Line and the Kōbe Main Line, where the double-tracked Imazu Line crossed the quadruple-tracked Kōbe Main Line. It was of course a legacy of the days of operating as an “interurban” and eventually became a hamper, so it was eliminated in 1984 after the Imazu Line was split in half.









_Source: Wikipedia_





_Source: *chmr103* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Ex-Keiō Teito, ex-Iyotetsu cars make their way to Chiba*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/feature/20090128-945707/news/20091106-OYT1T00859.htm



> The four cars purchased by Chiba Prefecture’s Chōshi Electric Railway from Iyo Railway in Ehime arrived in Chōshi Harbor and were brought onto land.
> 
> The cars were moved onto flat-bed trailer trucks and are scheduled to be transported to Nakanochō Carbarn and the track sidings at Kasagami – Kurohae Station by the early hours of November 6.
> 
> Among the five cars in Chōshi Electric Railway’s fleet, two were constructed before World War II in 1940, and one car was constructed in 1950. The railway was directed by the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) to replace the aging vehicles as quickly as possible.
> 
> All four vehicles obtained in the purchase were constructed in 1962, and after operating for Keiō Electric Railway, were transferred over to Iyo Railway in 1984, where they continued in operation. The total cost of the purchase, including transport, renovation, and maintenance and rehab, is ¥150 million.
> 
> Chōshi Electric Railway will repaint the cars in light green livery and form them in two two-car consists, scheduled to first enter service in March of next year.


These units are ex-Keiō 2010 series trains formerly used by Keiō Electric Railway in Tōkyō. These look much different then Keiō’s later stock, being only 18 m long with three large, single-leaf doors on each side. Some were later transferred all the way to Matsuyama City (Ehime Prefecture) in western Japan, where they operated for private operator Iyo Railway. Four of the cars have now made a return to the Kantō Region for Chōshi Electric Railway, which is a very small private operator in Chōshi City in eastern Chiba.

I posted an earlier article about some other ex-Keiō units that were transferred to Ichibata Electric Railway:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43453282&postcount=359









_Source: Wikipedia_

In Iyo Railway colors:









_Source: Wikipedia_

With an attractive remodeled front








_Source: Wikipedia_









_Source: Wikipedia_

Iyo Railway (Iyotetsu) runs both streetcar and heavy-rail type vehicles. Here, an Iyotetsu 700 series (ex-Keiō 5000 series) enters the famous diamond crossing of streetcar and heavy-rail at Ōtemachi Station.




_Source: *questhiroden* on YouTube_

Iyotetsu 700 series and 3000 series. The 3000 series are ex-Keiō 3000 series for the Inokashira Line which recently began service for Iyotetsu.




_Source: *goretri* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Himeji Monorail makes one-day appearance*

Supposedly, over 12,000 people came to visit for this event. 





_Source: *studiotwain* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Environmental assessment of Keihan Main Line elevation begins*
http://www.kentsu.co.jp/osaka/news/p01217.html



> Ōsaka Prefecture has released the Environmental Impact Assessment Methodology Report for elevation of the Keihan Main Line in Neyagawa City and Hirakata City. The report is the first step in the environmental assessment process. The report will be open for review and comment until December 1. According to the report, which summarizes the basics of the project, elevation of the tracks would be achieved by using the temporary track method for the east side and the separate track method for the west side. The project schedule calls for approval as an urban plan by 2011, project selection in 2013, construction start in 2019, and completion in 2028.
> 
> The Environmental Impact Assessment Methodology Report calls for field studies of noise, vibration, low frequency noise, electromagnetic interference, and aesthetics, and identifies 12 topics for the Environmental Impact Assessment, including air quality, noise, ground contamination, waste, and global environment. Production of the draft report was handled by Chūō Fukken Consultants (HQ: Higashi-Yodogawa Ward, Ōsaka City).
> 
> The project location is approximately 5.5 km between Saiwaichō in Neyagawa City and Oka-Minamichō in Hirakata City (3.4 km in Hirakata City and 2.1 km in Neyagawa City). The stations to be elevated are Kōrien Station (island platform configuration), Kōzenji Station (side-platform configuration), and Hirakata Kōen Station (side platform configuration). In terms of construction method, the east side will make use of the temporary track method, constructing a temporary track to handle train traffic while the new elevated track is built atop the old track, and will be used for portions near National Route 170 and Kōrien Station and on the north side of Hirakata Kōen Station. The west side of the tracks will make use of the separate track method, which will construct the new elevated tracks adjacent to the existing tracks and be used for all other locations. The elevated structure will consist of reinforced concrete rigid-frame elevated bridges, prestressed concrete girder bridges and steel girder bridges.
> 
> As related projects, there are also plans to replace the Yao – Hirakata Road (3,270 m, from 2013 to 2028) and construct frontage roads (6,210 m, from 2013 to 2028) adjacent to the elevated railway.
> 
> The Keihan Main Line is already elevated near Neyagawa-shi Station and Hirakata-shi Station. However, the stations in between, including Kōrien Station, Kōzenji Station, and Hirakata Kōen Station, remain at grade, with 20 out of the 21 at-grade crossings closed for over 40 minutes during the peak hour. The elevation project will eliminate the at-grade crossings and unify neighborhoods currently separated by the railway.


----------



## quashlo

*Keisei opens new platform at Airport Terminal 2 Station*
http://mytown.asahi.com/chiba/news.php?k_id=12000000911140001



> With the Narita New Rapid Railway, which will connect Nippori in Tōkyō and Narita Airport in as little as 36 minutes, scheduled to open next summer, a new inbound-only platform at Keisei Electric Railway’s Airport Terminal 2 Station has been completed. On November 13, officials held an opening ceremony, with the new platform officially opening to the public on November 14.
> 
> The new platform is 266 m long. Currently, both inbound (towards Tōkyō) and outbound trains (towards the airport) share a single platform, but starting November 14, the existing platform will be converted to outbound only, while the new platform will be used for inbound trains. The Keisei Line operates a maximum of six trains per hour per direction, but after the new line opens, this will increase to a total of nine trains per hour per direction.
> 
> In keeping with the theme of Terminal 2 of the Airport as a Japanese-style interior space, designer Kobayashi Moyo (61yo) from Shibuya Ward, Tōkyō designed the portals connecting the new platform with the old platform in Japanese style. Using techniques derived from Wajima-style lacquer and other craft, the design presents the warmth of an ancient tradition.
> 
> In response to airport users who say the trip from central Tōkyō takes too long, the Narita New Rapid Railway project began construction in February 2006. The Narita Rapid Railway Access Company (HQ: Funabashi City), funded by Keisei Electric Railway, Narita International Airport Corporation (NAA), and local jurisdictions, is constructing 10.7 km of track between Inba Nihon Idai and the Tsuchiya area in Narita City, with completion scheduled by March of next year. The line is expected to open in July of next year.


Unfortunately, there seem to be few pictures of the new platform. This blog has a few:
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/chiba_tekken/34651430.html

Airport Terminal 2 Station is a bit of an unusual configuration. Both Keisei and JR East run service to and from Narita Airport, but Airport Terminal 2 Station only has two tracks, with two platforms in a side configuration. Therefore, Keisei and JR each have one exclusive track and platform which must carry trains in both directions.

An Airport Narita service from the Sōbu Line (rapid), bound for Narita Airport Station, arrives at Airport Terminal 2.




_Source: *yasuhitohonda* on YouTube_

Keisei train arrives at Airport Terminal 2.




_Source: *yasuhitohonda* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro manner posters aim to curb disruptive behavior*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/lifestyle/091117/sty0911170756000-n2.htm



> Have you seen salarymen and young men and women eating _onigiri_, _bentō_, hamburgers, and other foods inside trains and buses? It’s a sign of the decline of food-related manners among the adult population. While much depends on the common sense and consideration of the individual, we may have reached the point where society at large must say no to disruptive behavior.
> 
> *Soup and coffee*
> Early October inside a private railway train running through the suburbs of Tōkyō. Three female university students, dressed in sportswear bearing the name of their school, were laughing and talking as they ate hot soup. An elderly man who couldn’t stand the sight any longer shouted, “Where are you manners?” The university students, however, continued to eat without batting an eye.
> 
> Another day in the early afternoon, I spotted a salaryman on the subway train with his mobile phone in one hand, picking away at a convenience store _bentō_ box with the other. Office ladies eating _onigiri_ while standing on the train, a male office worker drinking hot coffee on a rocking bus… All are scenes inside trains and buses from the past six months. This behavior can only mean the decline of the general adult’s food manners.
> 
> Railway and bus companies operating inside Tōkyō have yet to prohibit food and drink. Instead, the current situation places everything in the hands of the individual and his or her good sense.
> 
> JR East sells _bentō_ boxes and alcoholic beverages at shops inside stations and inside green cars of regular trains. As a result, JR East is less motivated to do anything about the issue. “If we ban eating _onigiri_, sandwiches, and _bentō_ boxes, we’ll have to give up _ekiben_ (special _bentō_ sold only at stations and in trains) as well,” says the railway. “It’s difficult to know where to draw the line for food and drink. We leave it up to the morals of our passengers,” adds a spokesperson from the Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation.
> 
> In the midst of all this, Tōkyō Metro’s “Please Do it at Home” series of posters intended to spread good manners among the riding public is gaining particular attention. The railway takes complaints from its passengers and transforms them into simple cartoons, changing them every month. The aim is to casually inform passengers committing disruptive acts and encourage behavior appropriate for a public environment.
> 
> The posters have been placed inside stations starting in April 2008, and after receiving compliments from users on the easy-to-understand messages, the railway has continued the project this fiscal year. Recently, the railway has received requests to use the posters as teaching material in schools.
> 
> *Until food and drink are prohibited…*
> The poster for October is a cartoon of a young man slurping instant noodles and getting broth everywhere. Tōkyō Metro says it selected the theme after hearing complaints from users about the odors coming from passengers who eat food inside the trains.
> 
> The poster, however, says, “Regarding eating and drinking on the train, please be considerate of those around you,” but does not clearly state that food and drink are prohibited. “Manners aren’t forced on people. We are careful not to use expressions that make it seem like we are telling people what they can and cannot do,” says Tōkyō Metro, exemplifying the current situation where railways must rely on passengers’ morals.
> 
> Yoshida Toshikazu, a professor of educational psychology at the Graduate School of Education and Human Development at Nagoya University who is an expert on the factors behind antisocial behavior, remarks, “Since society tolerates this disruptive behavior, people mistake silence for acceptance. I suspect that more and more people are imitating the behavior thinking it’s acceptable.” Yoshida also points out, “Households must teach children of appropriate public behavior from a young age.”
> 
> *Number one antisocial behavior: Sitting improperly*
> “Sitting improperly” tops the list of antisocial behaviors. Last fiscal year, the Association of Japanese Private Railways (HQ: Chiyoda Ward, Tōkyō) conducted a survey of approximately 800 men and women regarding manners in stations and inside trains. The most disruptive behavior according to respondents was sitting improperly (15.6 percent), marking the fifth straight year at the top of the list.
> 
> By time period, “loud earphones” (19.1 percent) was tops during the morning rush hour, while “boarding while drunk” (35.8 percent) was tops during the late evening period. For weekends and holidays, “Making noise inside the train” (21 percent) was highest, showing the unique variations between time periods and days.


Some of my favorite posters in this series:














































The rest are here:
http://www.tokyometro.jp/anshin/kaiteki/poster/index.html


----------



## quashlo

*New Centram LRVs arrive in Toyama City*
http://mytown.asahi.com/toyama/news.php?k_id=17000000911130002



> The new light rail vehicles for the streetcar loop line opening in central Toyama City in late December arrived at Toyama Chihō Railroad’s carbarn in Toyama City on November 12.
> 
> The trams are called “Centram,” and feature a three-color livery of white, silver, and black. The vehicles feature the same general specs as the Portram trains that run on the north side of Toyama Station, but the interior design is different. The vehicles are single articulated cars with 28 seats and a maximum capacity of 160. The halves of the Sentram were transported by trailer truck from the factory in Niigata Prefecture and will be joined together into an articulated unit at the carbarn.
> 
> Trial runs along the loop line will begin in late November.


Images from construction of the new section of track to complete the loop line:
http://www.uraken.net/rail/train/tr_554.html

Images of the new Centram LRVs:
http://blog.t-lr.co.jp/?eid=98872


----------



## quashlo

*New Keisei 3050 series in transport*
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/kawahamakeikyu/3212304.html

These are new units ordered by Keisei, although the railway has yet to make any formal announcement about them. The trains were ordered to handle the increase in fleet requirements as part of the Narita New Rapid Railway, and they feature an entirely new airline-themed livery for Keisei. The trains will also be Keisei’s first commuter series to feature LCDs for passenger information.

Being hauled, between Ōfuna and Fujisawa on the JR Tōkaidō Main Line.




_Source: *krfj8000* on YouTube_

One half of a train being hauled by a Keisei 3600 series unit at Keikyū Shinagawa Station.




_Source: *ksweb* on YouTube_

Another half of a train in transport, same location. In this one, you can see the end car. Only a portion of the skirt of the train has been installed.




_Source: *Umigiko* on YouTube_

More pictures:
http://1-noriba.net/topics/200909/t011815.html
http://1-noriba.net/topics/200909/t011852.html


----------



## quashlo

*Designer Jun Yasumoto envisions new suburban train*
http://www.junyasumoto.com/Jun_Yasumoto_-_Suburban_Train_-_1.html



> *Suburban Train Seating*
> 
> Made of 12cm wide modules, this folding seat system for suburban trains allows a variety of postures and uses. It can be used as a support for a “half-seating” position, and act as an armrest or simply a seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suburban trains have the particularity to have strong occupancy variations throughout their trips, usually starting almost empty in the far suburbs, and ending heavily crowded as they approach the center of town.Thanks to this seating system, the train interior becomes reactive to its occupancy. Depending on how crowded the coach is, users can whether comfortably sit using the modules as armrests, or half-sit to make more space for others in very crowded situations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commute trips can be very repetitive. The train interior’s asymetric lay-out enlarges the possibilities to vary the users’ positions and point of views while they travel, in addition to the flexibility offered by the seat modules’ functionalities.When not in use, the retracted seats offer more floor space and give a lighter and more spacious feeling to the train’s interior, making it also easier to circulate through the coach.


----------



## quashlo

*Odakyū commercials*

“One Day at a Time”




_Source: *0oRAILROADo0* on YouTube_

“Quadruple Track”




_Source: *jw2jw2jw2* on YouTube_

“For Future Generations”




_Source: *jw2jw2jw2* on YouTube_

“Shinjuku Station City”




_Source: *jw2jw2jw2* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Rush hour scenes in Tōkyō*

At Kosuge on the Tōbu Isesaki Line. Plenty of trains, old and new, from three different companies (Tōkyō Metro, Tōbu, and Tōkyū).




_Source: *azumatakeshi* on YouTube_

At Yoyogi Uehara, junction between the Odakyū Line and the Tōkyō Metro Chiyoda Line. Trains from three different companies (Odakyū, Tōkyō Metro, and JR).




_Source: *Dotaku* on YouTube_

At Keisei Takasago, junction between Keisei Oshiage Line, Keisei Main Line, Keisei Kanamachi Line, and Hokusō Railway. Trains from four different companies (Keisei, Toei Subway, Hokusō, and Shibayama Railway).




_Source: *Dotaku* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Recent rolling stock*

Tōkyō Metro 10000 series departs Higashi-Kurume on the Seibu Ikebukuro Line




_Source: *KomakiManaka1541* on YouTube_

Sōtetsu 11000 series passing Nishiya




_Source: *KomakiManaka1541* on YouTube_

Keihan 3000 series. A nice tour of the inside, plus other assorted clips. I never realized, but the text on the LCDs scroll. I like the programming and appearance of these LCDs better than the ones in Tōkyō area.




_Source: *AhiruZuki* on YouTube_

Seibu 30000 series arrives at Tokorozawa. Tōkyō Metro 10000 series also makes an appearance.




_Source: *JR485SEIBU* on YouTube_

Hanshin 1000 series departs Yamato Saidaiji on the Kintetsu Nara Line.




_Source: *tobu2181* on YouTube_

Hankyū 9300 series arrives at Umeda




_Source: *tobu2181* on YouTube_

Tōbu 50050 series at Minami-Kurihashi on the Isesaki Line




_Source: *sakamayuya* on YouTube_

Keikyū 1000 series, both painted and stainless versions.




_Source: *kanglass1981* on YouTube_

Tōkyū 5000 series departs Shin-Koshigaya on the Tōbu Isesaki Line




_Source: *rapid0104* on YouTube_

Tōkyū 7000 series at Tamagawa




_Source: *MasaakiAsukayama* on YouTube_

Odakyū 4000 series near Mukōgaoka Yūen




_Source: *mogusaen* on YouTube_

Keiō 9000 series arrives at Chōfu




_Source: *KomakiManaka1541* on YouTube_

Toden 8800 series during debut ceremony




_Source: *KITAKIKENTA* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

I’ve published the first complete version of my railmap for all of Greater Tōkyō / Capital Region (and then some). Enjoy~ 

*v1.0 (Nov 2009)*
PDF (10.7MB):
http://docs.google.com/uc?export=do...yY2FmNTctMTc3MC00ZDM5LWI3NjYtNmEwNjg2ODUwM2Ez


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

quashlo said:


> I’ve published the first complete version of my railmap for all of Greater Tōkyō / Capital Region (and then some). Enjoy~
> 
> *v1.0 (Nov 2009)*
> PDF (10.7MB):
> http://docs.google.com/uc?export=do...yY2FmNTctMTc3MC00ZDM5LWI3NjYtNmEwNjg2ODUwM2Ez


Whoa this is amazing work...how long did it take you to complete? Did you make a Japanese version as well?


----------



## Sr.Horn

@ Quashlo Really nice! Congratulations!

what's the software used to make the map?


----------



## Shezan

that seats are so cute


----------



## nemu

wow , thanks so much for the map.

BTW, I found that that the map takes a long time to load on acrobat reader due to the sheer size. Do you have any recommended viewers or formats? thanks.


----------



## quashlo

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> Whoa this is amazing work...how long did it take you to complete? Did you make a Japanese version as well?


Yes, I hope to post some time later in several weeks... Still have to iron out a few things.



Sr.Horn said:


> @ Quashlo Really nice! Congratulations!
> what's the software used to make the map?


Same as before (Adobe Illustrator).



nemu said:


> BTW, I found that that the map takes a long time to load on acrobat reader due to the sheer size. Do you have any recommended viewers or formats? thanks.


Do you have the latest version? I use Acrobat 7.0 (Professional), so it should work fine for Acrobat Reader 7.0 or higher.

How long does it take you to load? It only takes me 5 seconds or so. For refreshing, when zoomed in 100% or more, it only takes ~1 sec to refresh, and my computer isn't all that fast. Zoomed out at something like 25% or lower, it can take several seconds to refresh.


----------



## kwamp

i enjoyed followin this thread.


----------



## quashlo

Shezan said:


> that seats are so cute


I'm generally against passenger-operated flip seats, as more often than not people will just sit in them but not get up when it gets crowded, rendering them useless. However, if these seats were driver-operated like the typical six-door cars on JR East lines and the Den'en Toshi Line, however, I could actually see this idea working. In fact, I think these might not be such a bad choice as replacements for the six-door cars on the Yamanote Line, which currently are essentially just boxes with poles down the center aisle:









_Source: Wikipedia_









_Source: Wikipedia_

The designer says they are for "suburban" trains, and while I think there's potential to use them there, the choice of green makes me think he was perhaps envisioning something for the Yamanote Line as well. There's obviously still some issues that the simplified renderings don't clearly address, such as priority seating, heating, overhead racks, and standee rings, but I think it might not be such a bad idea to implement this on an experimental basis on the Yamanote Line or other lines.

Personally, I would also dump the "module" seat design... Seems like more trouble than its worth and can ultimately lead to inefficient use of space, as passengers attempt to evenly distribute themselves along the benches.


----------



## nemu

quashlo said:


> How long does it take you to load? It only takes me 5 seconds or so. For refreshing, when zoomed in 100% or more, it only takes ~1 sec to refresh, and my computer isn't all that fast. Zoomed out at something like 25% or lower, it can take several seconds to refresh.


I'm using Acrobat 8.0  The only issue is when I start dragging the frame, it may take a while to refresh.


----------



## nicolassousa

More Tokyo Metro 9000 series videos:


9103 (GTO-VVVF) Hon-Komagome (N-13) → Todaimae (N-12)





Source: sho205531 on Youtube

9105 (GTO-VVVF) Korakuen (N-11) → Iidabashi (N-10)





Source: sho205531 on Youtube


9118 (IGBT-VVVF)Hon-Komagome (N-13) → Todaimae (N-12)





Source: sho205531 on Youtube


----------



## quashlo

*Kyūshū railways get creative to lure customers*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/trend/091125/trd0911250916005-n1.htm



> In an effort to lure back passengers during the economic downturn, Kyūshū’s major railway companies are embarking on unique campaigns including train-related video games and official licensure. The efforts are an attempt to instill interest among people who don’t normally use trains, potentially increasing revenues.
> 
> JR Kyūshū’s ridership between April and September of this year was 1.3 percent lower than the same period the previous year, with ridership on the Shinkansen, primarily serving mid- to long-distance travel, down 8.1 percent. Ridership on Nishi-Nippon Railroad (Nishitetsu) was also down 2.2 percent. The decrease in leisure travel as a result of the recession and the shift to private automobiles as a result of discounted expressway tolls have made a dent in train ridership.
> 
> Starting this month, JR Kyūshū will launch a Kyūshū Railway Expert license that tests people’s knowledge of the history along railway lines as well as general tourist and visitor knowledge. This is the first time a member of the JR Group has established such a licensing system. Difficulty is broken down into three classes, going even so far as to award elaborate gold, silver, and bronze certificates to people who pass the certification process. In addition, the railway has teamed up with a mobile phone video game company to develop a game where participants visit 50 different stations including Sasebo and Ibusuki in order to win special prizes such as mobile phone wallpapers of Kyūshū scenery.
> 
> At three of its subsidiary hotels adjacent to railway stations and bus terminals, Nishitetsu is offering a special lodging plan for a limited number of rooms where guests have fantastic views of trains leaving and departing. The campaign offers special train-related goods not offered for sale, appealing to both railfans and the general public.


The Hotel Metropolitan Marunouchi in Tōkyō offers a similar lodging plan where guests can stay in a room 30 stories above Tōkyō Station that allows for some nice views of the station activity. The hotel is operated by JR East Group.


_Source: *RafaleM* on Flickr_


_Source: *dhchen* on Flickr_


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū to launch SUGOCA reward program*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/1125/SEB200911250015.html



> Starting in February 2010, JR Kyūshū will launch a one-percent point campaign for its IC farecard SUGOCA, marking the first campaign by a JR company to reward passengers with points that are valid for monetary credit as fares. In anticipation of the spring 2010 launch of interoperability with Nishi-Nippon Railroad’s nimoca card, which has a similar service, JR Kyūshū hopes to expand the number of SUGOCA cards in circulation.
> 
> The service rewards passengers with a ¥1 credit for every ¥100 spent when using non-Shinkansen lines operated by JR Kyūshū. The points can be used for fares on the railway or for payment at SUGOCA-affiliated convenience stores and shops.
> 
> SUGOCA first launched in March 2009 and has thus far sold approximately 200,000 cards. In contrast, nimoca, which launched in May 2008, offers points rewards of one to three percent, and has a total of 570,000 cards in circulation. The Fukuoka City Transportation Bureau’s IC card, Hayakaken, offers a two-percent point reward system on fares.
> 
> Starting in spring of next year, SUGOCA, nimoca, Hayakaken, and JR East’s Suica will begin interoperability. The various operators are beginning efforts to distinguish the various cards from each other—including the reward point systems and affiliated stores where each is accepted as electronic money.


----------



## quashlo

*Kusatsu City to push for Minami-Kusatsu as stop for special rapid trains*
http://mytown.asahi.com/shiga/news.php?k_id=26000000911260001



> On November 25, Kusatsu City announced that it will establish a collaborative group to push for the designation of JR Minami-Kusatsu Station as a stop on _shin-kaisoku_ (special rapid) services. The inaugural meeting of the committee—composed of Mayor Hashikawa Wataru, City Council officials, neighborhood councils, as well as other stakeholders which contribute substantial ridership to the trains, such as Ritsumeikan University and Panasonic Home Appliances—will be held on December 2. The group will ask JR West to make the station a stop on _shin-kaisoku_ trains by Spring 2011.
> 
> According to the city’s Transport Policy Section, Minami-Kusatsu Station opened in September 1994. At the time, daily entries and exits numbered only 8,000 or so, but after the opening of the Lake Biwa / Kusatsu Campus of Ritsumeikan University, as well as the development of the area surrounding the station for residential use, ridership has increased substantially. In FY2008, daily entries and exits had reached approximately 44,000, the third highest in Shiga Prefecture behind only Kusatsu and Ishiyama Station.
> 
> Governor Kada Yukiko was installed as advisor to the collaborative group, which hopes to gather 45,000 signatures by the end of the year. “We want to let JR West know that the locals here demand better service,” said Mayor Hashikawa, who made a campaign promise to make the station a stop on _shin-kaisoku_ trains.


JR West has been less enthusiastic about the proposal, noting that there are other stations that have higher ridership but are not designated as stops on _shin-kaisoku_ trains.

West Exit








_Source: Wikipedia_

East Exit








_Source: Wikipedia_

Bus plaza at East Exit








_Source: Wikipedia_

FeriE Minami-Kusatsu (a large mixed-use commercial building, including shops, services, library, public space, etc.), directly connected to the station








_Source: Wikipedia_


----------



## quashlo

*Improving schedules is an ongoing campaign*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/trend/091129/trd0911290702002-n1.htm



> It’s said that Japan’s railways have the best on-time performance in the world. The people in charge of crafting train schedules and operating plans are known within the industry as _sujiya_ (lit. “stringer,” “weaver”).
> 
> Okamoto Toshiya (44yo) and his colleagues in the Operations Section of the Operational Safety Department at Nagoya Railroad (Meitetsu) are _sujiya_. _Sujiya_ must have a wide range of knowledge and experience in train operations. Okamoto, in his 25th year with Meitetsu, is an expert who has experience as a station employee, train operator, and train controller who manages trains during emergency situations.
> 
> Trains operate according to the diagonal _suji_ (“lines”) drawn on a large sheet of paper known as the _daiya_, short for “diagram.” Railroad staff look at these lines to understand what’s going on with the trains ahead of and behind each train. Converting these lines into numbers produces a schedule.
> 
> In order to create an operating plan, the _sujiya_ must draw these lines out and create a diagram, but it’s not as simple as it seems. “Trains can only pass each other at specific stations, meaning the operating plan for semi-expresses and faster limited-stop trains, as well as for local trains, is fixed.” In addition, consideration must be given to speed limits and platform lengths. As a result, the diagram is redrawn tens of times over the course of two years or more until a final plan is decided upon.
> 
> When he’s on business trips away from the Nagoya area, Okamoto says he always heads straight for the schedule when he rides private railways and subways in other parts of the country. He always has the operating pattern of the various train services—limited express, local, and everything in between—in the back of his mind.
> 
> When crafting the diagram, there are cases where timed transfers aren’t possible. “It’s regretful, but I think of it as the next area of improvement when the time comes to change the schedules again.” Okamoto says he pays particularly attention to the response of users inside the trains after schedule changes. With the goal of satisfying each and every one of the railway’s customers, Okamoto continues drawing new lines and diagrams for the next round of changes.


A sample diagram:
Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line and Ōimachi Line: http://simutrans128.blog26.fc2.com/blog-entry-43.html
This is actually one railfan’s guess at what the schedule was going to look like after the extension of the Ōimachi Line to Mizonokuchi.


----------



## quashlo

*Chiba Prefecture and local jurisdictions finalize Hokusō Line fare reduction*
http://mytown.asahi.com/chiba/news.php?k_id=12000000911280001



> In regards to the fare reductions for the Hokusō Line, on November 27, Chiba Prefecture and eight jurisdictions along the line placed their seals on an agreement that would reduce regular fares by close to five percent. On November 30, railway operator Hokusō Railway and parent company Keisei Electric Railway, along with the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT), will place their seals on the agreement, completing the agreement process.
> 
> For the execution of the agreement, the Shiroi City Council met on November 25, but citing concerns about the city’s share in the public funding arrangement and lack of discussions with the City Council, agreed by a majority vote not to rush approval of the agreement, instead approving a motion to delay approval. On November 27, the City Council opened another session with all members present, and after further explanation of the details of the agreement, adopted a measure to approve the agreement.
> 
> While approving to the agreement, the City Council is still not completely satisfied with the details of the arrangement, with council members at the session noting concerns about the City’s share of the public funding contribution as well as the need to reduce fares further after track usage fees for Keisei’s Narita New Rapid Railway service are finalized. In addition, while Mayor Yokoyama Kugako expressed her approval of the agreement on the city’s homepage, several members of the City Council countered, saying they weren’t sure the City’s contribution could get through the budget process.
> 
> According to the details of the agreement, regular fares will drop by almost five percent (¥10 to ¥40), student commuter passes will drop 25 percent, and adult commuter passes will drop by a little over one percent. The source of funds for the fare reduction is an annual ¥300 million each from local jurisdictions and the railway operators, for a total of ¥600 million. The contribution by each jurisdiction was determined by ridership and distance and is as follows:
> 
> Ichikawa City: ¥4.5 million
> Matsudo City: ¥15 million
> Kamagaya City: ¥9 million
> Funabashi City: ¥6 million
> Shiroi City: ¥34.5 million
> Inzai City: ¥67.5 million
> Motono Village: ¥6 million
> Inba Village: ¥7.5 million


----------



## quashlo

*Kintetsu ventures back into overseas markets*
http://osaka.yomiuri.co.jp/eco/news/20091204-OYO8T00297.htm



> Kintetsu Corporation, whose business group owns the Miyako Hotels brand, has finished construction of the Miyako Hotel Torrance, California in the Los Angeles suburb of Torrance, opening the new hotel on December 2. The new building is nicknamed the Miyako Hybrid Hotel and marks Kintetsu’s first venture overseas in 13 years. In the past, Kintetsu Group operated five hotels overseas, but after pulling out of the market and selling its properties, it’s holdings dwindled to a single hotel inside Los Angeles.
> 
> The new hotel features 208 rooms, each with a Japanese-style bathroom. Approximately 250 Japanese firms have offices in Torrance, and the Group hopes to capture customers in the business travel market. The roof of the building features solar panels. The total cost of the project was approximately ¥6 billion.
> 
> Including the latest openings, Kintetsu Group will open 21 hotels (a total of approximately 5,700 rooms) both in Japan and overseas under its Miyako Hotels & Resorts brand. In the past, the group had been reevaluating its presence in the hotel industry, but in recent years, the group has begun actively developing its hotel business, with several new openings scheduled in the future, including a 2011 opening for a hotel at Kintetsu Kyōto Station and a 2014 opening for a hotel in Abeno, Ōsaka.


Kintetsu Group also owned the Miyako Hotel and Miyako Inn in San Francisco, but sold those properties in 2006. They also sold the Kintetsu Mall and Miyako Mall in San Francisco’s Japantown at the same time. They still own a Miyako Hotel in Los Angeles, in addition to the one in Torrance that just opened.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West and Keihan team with comedy theatre*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/trend/091127/trd0911271252005-n1.htm 



> In preparation for the one-year anniversary of Yoshimoto Kōgyō’s Kyōbashi Kagetsu performance hall (Miyakojima Ward, Ōsaka City) on November 28, JR West and Keihan Electric Railway—both of which have stations at Kyōbashi, the closest station to the hall—have each launched a “¥1,000 Discount Campaign” for railway IC farecards and credit cards. Starting this month, JR West and Keihan are teaming up with young comedians from Yoshimoto’s ranks on a variety of events such as neighborhood cleanups around the station, all part of an unusual collaboration to create a new “comedy nexus” for Ōsaka.
> 
> Starting November 28, JR West will launch a campaign that rewards attendees with a ¥1,000 discount (good for one ticket and one person) when purchasing tickets for performances using the electronic money functionality of the company’s IC farecard ICOCA. The discount is valid for designated seats during daytime (¥4,500 when purchased the day of, ¥4,000 when purchased beforehand) and nighttime (¥3,500 when purchased the day of, ¥3,000 when purchased beforehand) performances.
> 
> After receiving compliments for a one-month campaign when Kyōbashi Kagetsu first opened in which visitors received a ¥500 discount when showing an ICOCA card, JR West proposed a similar campaign this time around but using electronic money instead.
> 
> JR West, which is promoting use of ICOCA’s electronic money functions when purchasing tickets for professional golf and baseball events, is aiming to spread use of the card in transactions. In the midst of declining railway transport revenues as a result of the recession, JR West is aiming to expand use of its IC farecard outside of railway ticketing and shopping and into the leisure and service industries.
> 
> Meanwhile, starting November 1, Keihan launched a ¥1,000 discount campaign for daytime performance tickets purchased using the group’s own credit card, e-kenet Card. The railway will continue a “double-point” service when using Keihan Group’s IC farecard PiTaPa on Keihan trains to and from the performance, in an effort to link the creation of a new landmark in Kyōbashi to increased ridership.
> 
> Comedians at Kyōbashi Kagetsu are also handing out flyers at unscheduled “guerilla” events at Keihan Kyōbashi Station that offer users a chance to win free tickets to performances. Yoshimoto Kōgyō is teaming up with railway companies to bring visitors to “comedic capital” Kyōbashi, including one event on November 5 where upstart Yoshimoto comedians participated in a neighborhood cleanup of the area surrounding Kyōbashi Station.
> 
> Kyōbashi Kagetsu opened last November as the replacement for Umeda Kagetsu, which held performances from 1959 until last October in Ōsaka’s Kita area. Kyōbashi Kagetsu is located inside mixed-use commercial facility KiKi Kyōbashi owned by Keihan Group. The “all-night event” scheduled for the one-year anniversary of the performance hall on November 27 has already sold 500 seats.
> 
> Yoshimoto producer Kubota Ryūji says, “Riding the train offers an easy way to get to Kyōbashi to watch a comedic performance or sketch theatre. It will also be a chance for comedy fans who have yet to visit Kyōbashi Kagetsu to come by.”


I posted an earlier article about the theatre, which is located in a building owned by the railway:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40113382&postcount=214

For background, Yoshimoto Kōgyō is the largest and most influential talent agency and entertainment group for comedians in Japan.


----------



## quashlo

*Chūō Ward to begin new community bus service*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/national/news/CK2009112902000059.html



> The “EdoBus” will allow for leisurely travel between Nihonbashi, Tsukishima, and Tsukiji. Tōkyō Prefecture’s Chūō Ward will launch two new north-south community bus routes known as the “EdoBus” starting December 1. “The service is designed to offer a simple travel alternative for elderly passengers who have trouble transferring at subway stations, as well as for people who work in offices inside the ward and visitors to the area,” say Ward representatives.
> 
> Both routes start at the Ward Office. The north loop service circles through the Nihonbashi area, with stops at the Yaesu Exit of Tōkyō Station, Kodenmachō, Hamachō, Nakasu, and other locations. Landmarks and sights along the line include major financial centers, popular museums, and avenues steeped in Edo history, including Nihonbashi, the Bank of Japan, the Bridgestone Museum of Art, Suitengū, Amazake Yokochō, and Ningyōchō-dōri.
> 
> The south loop service travels through the Tsukishima and Harumi areas via St. Luke’s International Hospital. Landmarks along the line include Tsukiji Market, Tsukudajima, Sumiyoshi Shrine, the Nishinaka-dōri commercial district (affectionately known as Tsukishima _Monja_ Street), and Harumi Island Triton Square.
> 
> Fares are ¥100 (children under school age are free). Buses will operate from 7:00 am (8:00 am on weekends) to 6:40 pm on 20-minute headways. The buses will use nonstep vehicles with a capacity for 35 passengers.
> 
> The central areas of Chūō Ward have many public transport options and are extremely convenient to access, but some areas of the Ward have less convenient access, including the southern area, where population is increasing. As a result, citizens clamored for better public transport to Tōkyō Station, hospitals, and public facilities. Community buses have been expanding their services inside Tōkyō’s 23 wards as a means of transport for elderly and other passengers.


Tōkyō MX news report (Japanese only):




_Source: *tokyomx* on YouTube_

*Other community buses in Tōkyō:*
_Source: Wikipedia_

Minato Ward’s ChiiBus (operated by Fuji Kyūkō)









Kōtō Ward’s Shiokaze (operated by Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation)









Moo-Bus (operated by Musashino City)









Shibuya Ward’s Hachikō Bus (operated by Tōkyū Transsés, Keiō Bus East, and Fuji Express):









I posted an article about a similar community bus launched by Ōta Ward here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44812986&postcount=428


----------



## quashlo

*Daycare facilities on the Saikyō Line*
http://mytown.asahi.com/saitama/news.php?k_id=11000380912190001



> For working mothers raising children, finding a nursery school is an urgent problem. As a result, JR East has been opening nursery schools and daycare facilities since 1996 in an attempt to help build community and increase the value of living along its rail lines.
> 
> Ohisama Nursery School, located near Toda Station on the Saikyō Line, was opened by JR East as the Saikyō Line’s first “station nursery school” in April 2004 and is operated by foundation Tetsudō Kōsaikai. The school has a capacity for 60 children and accepts children aged zero to kindergarten age from 7:00 am in the mornings until 8:00 pm on weekends (7:00 pm on Saturdays).
> 
> Shibasaki Kaori (38yo), who commutes to work at a publishing company in Tōkyō, came to pick up her oldest son (3yo) at 6:00 pm. “I commute by train, so it’s very convenient to have the nursery school nearby the station.”
> 
> The school also boasts an annual event fit for a facility developed by a railway company: fieldtrips to the station. The school teaches children how to buy tickets and board trains and strengthens social interactions with JR employees. As a result, the school has many children who have an interest in trains. “When trains pass by on the elevated tracks near the school, a lot of the children wave their hands. There are people who even wave back from inside the trains,” laughed Principal Mizuno Akira (58yo).
> 
> Daycare facilities developed by JR East now number 27 locations. In Saitama Prefecture, nine schools are located along the Saikyō Line, and station nursery schools are located near Kamonomiya Station and Konba Station on the Saitama New Urban Transit. There is also the Higashi-Washinomiya Daycare Station Familia directly outside Higashi-Washinomiya Station on the Tōhoku Line.
> 
> After taking charge of children from their guardians in the morning, Familia drops them off at their specified nursery schools by bus. In the evening, Familia then picks up the children from the schools and brings them to its own extended daycare facility until their guardians return to pick them up.
> 
> “We’ve designated the Saikyō Line as a ‘childcare support line,’” says Itō Yasunobu (40yo), vice-chief of the Business Development Section at JR East’s Ōmiya Branch Office. In April of next year, the railway is expecting to open a new station nursery school near Musashi Urawa Station. “The need for station nursery schools is still high, and with a growing number of children that exceeds the capacity of schools, we have a plan to continue to expand our support facilities in coordination with local jurisdictions.”
> 
> According to a study by the Saitama Prefectural Government, the number of children without a nursery school to attend has reached 1,509 as of April of this year. The expectations for daycare facilities such as station nursery schools seems likely to increase.


JR East Group CM





_Source: *sagami2* on YouTube_

JR East recently also opened Refresta inside Yokohama Station several months ago. The facility is designed to cater to women’s needs, with café, makeup lounge, and a free rest area for mothers with babies.
_Source: http://woman.excite.co.jp/life/topics/rid_6008/_


----------



## quashlo

*Kitamoto City’s on-demand buses popular*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/saitama/20091216/CK2009121602000110.html



> Kitamoto City’s trial operation of “on-demand” buses covering the entire city is proving popular primarily among the elderly population, seeing increasing ridership. The trial service started in October and continues until the end of December and is targeted at city residents. The program makes use of the Convenicle (Convenient & Smart Vehicle) system developed by the University of Tōkyō’s Yamato Laboratory (Kashiwa City, Chiba Prefecture), and improves convenience and ease of use while resolving cost-related issues. The city believes the program will become a flexible transport mode tailored to the needs of an aging society, and after final trials next fiscal year, is hoping to begin regular service in FY2011.
> 
> Unlike fixed-route buses, on-demand buses have no stops or specified route, changing their route based on passenger’s requests. In Kitamoto City’s trial operations, two 12-person vans run from 8:30 am to 5:30 pm, arriving to pick up passengers at their homes or other locations at the requested time and taking them anywhere in the city for ¥300.
> 
> In order to use the system, passengers must register their home address and name with the city, after which they need only tell an operator via phone their boarding location, destination, and preferred arrival time. Users can make reservations up to one hour before they need it. The computer then takes other requests during the same time period and automatically crafts an itinerary, displaying the operating plan on special units provided to the drivers.
> 
> As of December 7, a total of 1,746 residents are registered with the program. Average daily users numbered 26.9 in October, 36.9 in November, and 41.4 for December 1-7. While the program hasn’t reached the break-even threshold of 100, ridership is steadily increasing.
> 
> According to a report prepared by the city at the end of October, 60 percent of the program users are 65 years of age or older. The top destination was medical facilities, followed by JR Kitamoto Station, public facilities such as libraries, and commercial facilities such as supermarkets. Elderly users have commented that they are now able to leave the house on their own whenever they want, and the program is also used by children as a safe means of travel to lessons or events.
> 
> In the past, on-demand buses suffered from several expensive system costs, including the need to purchase a special server costing ¥15 million and staff a special operator to devise itineraries. The Convenient & Smart Vehicle system, however, does not require purchasing a server, and the itinerary is determined by computer. Startup costs are ¥500,000, with the monthly costs from server fees and other expenditures only reaching ¥100,000.
> 
> “On-demand buses are great for the mobility-impaired, and from an environmental perspective, are an effective means of getting citizens to rein in their use of personal automobiles. While being careful not to impact existing fixed-route buses and taxis, we’re eager to introduce the system,” say representatives from Kitamoto City.


----------



## quashlo

*Seibu launches new website*

Site: http://www.seibu-group.co.jp/railways/

Looks much better than what they had before.

They also released some new posters:

2009.09 | 2009.10

 

2009.11 | 2009.12


----------



## quashlo

*Seibu to begin reconstruction of Tokorozawa Station*
http://www.seibu-group.co.jp/railwa...__icsFiles/afieldfile/2009/12/17/20091217.pdf



> Seibu Railway (HQ: Tokorozawa City, Saitama Prefecture; President: Gotō Takashi) has finalized plans to begin reconstruction of Tokorozawa Station (1-14-5, Kusunokidai, Tokorozawa City).
> 
> Tokorozawa Station is a terminal station for both the Ikebukuro Line and Shinjuku Line, and is one of the most important stations in our railway network, serving approximately 210,000 users daily when including passengers who transfer between lines. With the proposed reconstruction, we plan to transform Tokorozawa into a comfortable and attractive station.
> 
> As part of the plan, a new station structure will be constructed in the central area of the station. Escalators will be increased and barrier-free improvements made to ensure a more pleasurable experience for our customers when using the station. The station will be redesigned as a bright and environmentally-friendly station, featuring walls covered in vegetation and natural sunlight through the use of canopy roofs.
> 
> The retail space inside the station is designed around the concept of “Smile Station”—station retail that is full of smiles. The space will provide basic retail to support daily lifestyle needs and quick gourmet restaurants that are convenient and consistently refreshing, in addition to food product sellers that appeal to customers and give added value. In addition, in an attempt to support working women, we will consider inclusion of daycare facilities inside the station.
> 
> We will now proceed in discussing the project with the relevant agencies and begin construction staging early, with the aim of opening the new station in 2012 in time for the 100th anniversary of Seibu Railway and the expected start of mutual through-service operations between the Ikebukuro Line and the Tōkyū Lines via the Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line.
> 
> In order to realize these improvements to the station, we will work intimately with government agencies—starting with Tokorozawa City—to construct a new Tokorozawa Station that is fit as the new face for the city. Outside of just the station, we will also begin investigating other efforts that harmonize with the urban planning for the area surrounding the station.


Renderings:
_Source: Seibu Railway_


----------



## quashlo

*Seibu Ikebukuro Line grade-separation (elevation) and quadruple-tracking*

This project involves the grade-separation of 2.4 km of the Ikebukuro Line from Nerima Takanodai to Ōizumi Gakuen, and the quadruple-tracking of 1.2 km of the line from Nerima Takanodai to Shakujii Kōen.

Seibu’s official website for the project is here:
http://www.seibu-group.co.jp/railways/kouhou/shakujii-koen/index.html

*Construction photos*

First, some photos of the construction near Shakujii Kōen from early October.

The project is divided into Phase I and Phase II. They are currently working on Phase I, which involves elevation from Nerima Takanodai to just past Shakujii Kōen. Here, we approach the touchdown location for the temporary approach to the new elevated structure. We are currently traveling on temporary tracks.









_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

The temporary approach is built atop earth since it will eventually be removed in Phase II, which involves elevation of the rest of the track all the way to Ōizumi Gakuen. After removal of the temporary approach, the right-of-way will be converted to a frontage road for vehicles.









_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

The east connection of the new elevated tracks and the existing track, near Nerima Takanodai.









_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

North side of Shakujii Kōen Station.









_Source: http://dennsya-nikki.cocolog-nifty.com/_









_Source: http://dennsya-nikki.cocolog-nifty.com/_









_Source: http://dennsya-nikki.cocolog-nifty.com/_









_Source: http://dennsya-nikki.cocolog-nifty.com/_


----------



## quashlo

*Ekoda Station reconstruction and redevelopment*

Ekoda Station on the Seibu Ikebukuro Line is being reconstructed with a north-south public passage and barrier-free access. In addition, redevelopment is going on in the area surrounding the station. The station is actually being downsized from two island platforms / four tracks to two side platforms / two tracks, making room for a station plaza and roadway improvements. Daily entries and exits are 36,000 (2008), but only local trains stop at the station.

*Construction photos* (2009.12)
_Source: http://thankyou2200.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_

A very “neighborhoody” station.










Temporary South Exit. This will be connected to the existing platform bridge before they work on the existing South Exit.



















Looking down to where the temporary stairwell will touch down.










Inside the platform bridge. The temporary connection will break through on the left.










“Remove”










Nighttime work



















Basic plan of the work:










These decorative pieces use sections of old rail.



















Waiting room on the outbound platform (away from Ikebukuro).




























From the outbound platform, looking at the inbound platform. The concourse level of the new station building now spans above the tracks.










Existing North Exit.










New station peeking through.



















Working on the temporary South Exit.


----------



## quashlo

*Expansion and redevelopment of Hōya Station*

Work on another station on the Ikebukuro Line. In addition to ongoing redevelopment of the area around the station, an additional platform is being added to the station. In final configuration, it will be one island platform, one side platform, and three tracks, increasing flexibility when the Tōkyū through-service with the Fukutoshin Line starts in 2012.

*Construction photos* (2009.11.2)
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/2009/11/2009112.html_

West end, closer to Hibarigaoka. They have removed the crossover here.










To the left is the storage yard at Hōya. This is where the third track will be connected.










New platform and track for inbound (towards Ikebukuro) trains. The part missing in the middle is the gate to the construction site.




























Looking east, towards Ikebukuro.


----------



## quashlo

*Seibu art pieces use sections of old rail*

Seibu seems to be doing a lot of this, and they look quite nice. Some examples:
_Source: http://thankyou2200.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_

At Nakamurabashi Station:



















At Higashi-Nagasaki Station:


----------



## quashlo

*Tōyoko Line undergrounding and Fukutoshin Line through-service*
_Source:http://jk1cwr.blog119.fc2.com/_

I introduced this project here.

*Construction photos* (2009.12.02)

Gathering at the Main Exit of the Fukutoshin Line’s Shibuya Station.










Main entrance to construction site.



















Descending 50 m down…



















The TBM bores both tunnels at once in a ∞ shape. There are 457 concrete sections in the 1.5 km tunnel, each composed of ten different segments.



















TBM














































Segment for the center of the tunnel.




























Exiting the tunnel…


----------



## quashlo

*Tama Plaza Station renovation and redevelopment*

Tōkyū Corporation is renovating and redeveloping this station, creating a new retail facility and completely redoing the station building and surrounding area. The station first opened in 1966 with the Den’en Toshi Line and currently sees 69,000 daily entries and exits (2008).

*Photos*

First, some photos from early September, when the new South Exit Bus Terminal opened.









_Source: http://0917-0228.at.webry.info/_









_Source: http://0917-0228.at.webry.info/_

Small waiting room for the bus to Haneda Airport.









_Source: http://0917-0228.at.webry.info/_

The temporary South Exit Bus Terminal, used since May 2007.









_Source: http://0917-0228.at.webry.info/_

Part of the attached retail facility, Tama Plaza Terrace, not yet open at the time.









_Source: http://0917-0228.at.webry.info/_









_Source: http://0917-0228.at.webry.info/_

Now, some photos from October and November, after the East Exit, new North Exit Bus Terminal, and a second portion of the retail facility opened.

The East Exit (East Gate).









_Source: http://0917-0228.at.webry.info/_

There are cuts in the floorplate of the concourse level that allow you to see down through to the platform / track level.









_Source: http://0917-0228.at.webry.info/_

New signage in typical Tōkyū style.









_Source: http://0917-0228.at.webry.info/_

North Exit Bus Terminal.









_Source: http://0917-0228.at.webry.info/_









_Source: http://0917-0228.at.webry.info/_

Looking inside the bus terminal, from the taxi zone.









_Source: http://0917-0228.at.webry.info/_

Waiting room for buses to Narita Airport.









_Source: http://0917-0228.at.webry.info/_

General pics of the interior:


_Source: *kawanet* on Flickr_


_Source: *kawanet* on Flickr_









_Source: http://0917-0228.at.webry.info/_


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki City considers battery-powered trains for proposed subway*
http://www.business-i.jp/news/ind-page/news/200911200095a.nwc



> Kawasaki City, which is planning construction of a subway line, has decided to pursue research into the practical use of new lithium ion battery trains. The city will establish a project team composed of railway and electric automobile experts, with the aim of beginning construction in FY2015.
> 
> “I hope we can develop a more environmentally-friendly subway technology that can be applied worldwide,” confided Mayor Abe Takao, but the issues to resolve are many, including the expense of developing new rolling stock and the efficiency and cost of high-capacity batteries. Realizing the dream may require overcoming seemingly insurmountable obstacles.
> 
> *Eliica could be the answer*
> The subway plan would stretch 17 km, connecting Shin-Yurigaoka Station on the Odakyū Line in the city’s northern districts and Musashi Kosugi Station on the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line and JR Nambu Line in the city’s central districts, with an additional proposed extension to Kawasaki Station on the southern part of the city.
> 
> Mayor Abe envisions the centerpiece of the plan as the application of the technology used in Eliica, a high-efficiency electric automobile developed by a collaboration of Keiō University and private firms. Eliica, with its lithium ion battery, recorded a top speed of 370 kph. Inside each of its eight wheels is a motor, helping to reduce energy loss. By using wheels with embedded motors, the mayor and city hope to create a new train with very high energy efficiency.
> 
> The reality, however, is that lithium ion battery trains are still in the process of being developed. Representatives from JR East, which is carrying out experiments to test trains using lithium ion batteries as a power source, say that improving battery efficiencies to allow for increased travel distance and speed is one of the most critical issues. The Railway Technical Research Institute, which is performing tests on similar battery-powered trams, says that a way to overcome the expensive costs of the batteries is necessary for practical use of the technology.
> 
> *A new factory next spring*
> University of Fukui Professor Ogihara Takashi (Materials Science and Engineering), who conducted running experiments of lithium ion batteries using trains from Echizen Railway (Fukui City), was successful in running a train at a top speed of 70 kph for a continuous 40 km. “With long trains and short station distances, however, it’s difficult to recharge the unit and the battery life is reduced,” points out Ogihara.
> 
> Development of trams using not only lithium ion but also nickel metal hydride batteries is proceeding. Starting in December 2007, Kawasaki Heavy Industries tested the technology inside a Sapporo City tram for four months. “While there were no problems in operation, our clients didn’t see the benefits of the technology, such as reduced maintenance through the elimination of overhead wires. As a result, we were unsuccessful in securing orders for the technology,” say Kawasaki representatives.
> 
> In response to these issues, Mayor Abe emphasized, “If electric vehicles expand their presence, the problem of battery costs will resolve itself. With no need for overhead wires, the tunnels can be smaller, reducing the construction costs.” City officials say they plan on asking assistance from ELIIY Power (HQ: Tōkyō), the battery maker established after the development of the Eliica. Next spring, the company plans on constructing a factory for the production of large lithium ion batteries in Kawasaki City.


----------



## quashlo

*Keisei announces details of New Skyliner service*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/091216/biz0912161150011-n1.htm



> On December 16, Keisei Electric Railway announced that it plans to open the Narita New Rapid Railway, which will connect Airport Terminal 2 Station at Narita Airport and Nippori Station in Tōkyō in as little as 36 minutes, in July 2010. Keisei has also announced that the name for the new route will be “Narita Sky Access.”
> 
> The Narita New Rapid Railway line connects to Narita Airport via the Hokusō Railway’s Hokusō Line. Construction of the new tracks between Inba Nihon Idai Station and Airport Terminal 2 are fast nearing completion. After opening, the line will run a maximum of three limited express trains an hour, starting with the 160 kph New Skyliner, the fastest non-Shinkansen line in Japan. Travel time will be shortened by 15 minutes compared to the existing route via the Keisei Main Line, substantially improving access to central Tōkyō. The regular fare will be ¥1,200, and ¥2,400 for the Skyliner.
> 
> During the public naming competition, the railway received 3,699 responses. The name “Narita Sky Access” was selected because it identifies the direct service to the airport and is easy to understand for passengers.


----------



## quashlo

*Narita New Rapid Railway construction*

*Construction photos* (2009.11 and 2009.12)

First, some shots of the bridge over Inba Canal:
_Source: http://naritakousoku.blog122.fc2.com/_














































Near Matsumushi in Inba Village:
_Source: http://naritakousoku.blog122.fc2.com/_





































Outside and around Narita Yukawa Station. This is the only new station on the line.
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/naritasenwall/_

The approach to the station.





































Construction inside the station:
_Source: http://naritakousoku.blog122.fc2.com/_


----------



## city_thing

I love this thread.

Seriously, I love it. Japan rocks.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Sakurai Line receives nickname*
http://www.asahi.com/kansai/travel/news/OSK200912240033.html



> On December 24, JR West announced that it has selected “Man’yō Mahoroba Line” as the official nickname of the Sakurai Line. The year 2010 marks the 1300th Anniversary of Nara Heijō-kyō Capital, and JR West has been accepting submissions from the public for nicknames in an effort to strengthen affection for the line among passengers.
> 
> The railway received 4,730 submissions, with 57 people suggesting “Man’yō Mahoroba Line.” The four-member screening committee, which included Nakanishi Susumu, Curator of the Nara Prefecture Complex of Man’yō Culture, selected the final name.
> 
> All along the Sakurai Line are the sites of famous landmarks featured in the poems of the _Man'yōshū_. Adjacent to Makimuku Station (Sakurai City, Nara Prefecture) are the Makimuku Ruins, where the ruins of a former large-scale building which could have been the palace of the former Yamataikoku were discovered. _Mahoroba_ is an ancient Japanese word meaning “paradise” or “utopia,” and in the past was often used in reference to Nara, for which the committee selected the new nickname. The nickname will enter effect on March 13, 2010.


----------



## quashlo

*Temporary halt likely for undergrounding of Hankyū Kōyō Line*
http://mytown.asahi.com/hyogo/news.php?k_id=29000000912240002



> On December 22, the Public Works Evaluation Committee composed of experts examining the necessity of public works projects in Hyōgo Prefecture finalized a recommendation to put a stop to the proposed undergrounding of the Hankyū Kōyō Line and the associated prefectural road widening construction and submitted the recommendation to Governor Ido Toshizō. The Prefectural Government plans to accept the recommendations, returning the plan to underground the Kōyō Line back to square one.
> 
> In 2000, the Prefectural Government, Nishinomiya City, and Hankyū Railway have been proceeding with work on the Kōyō Line undergrounding project, which would have undergrounded approx. 1 km of the line between Kurakuenguchi and Kōyōen, with a total project cost of approx. ¥10.6 billion. The project’s main goals were to eliminate grade crossings with the Ōzō – Nishinomiya Prefectural Road and the Yamate City Road, preventing traffic congestion.
> 
> Undergrounding the tracks requires widening the prefectural road for approx. 700 m of its length and the city road for approx. 800 m of its length, for which work on approx. 200 m of the prefectural road has already been completed. However, locals have begun protesting against the project, partially because completion of the remaining roadway widening construction would require the removal of approx. 20 cherry trees inside Shukugawa Park, a famous spot for cherry-blossom viewing.
> 
> The Evaluation Committee admitted the need for the project was high, but noted, “Gaining the approval of locals is critical to the continuation of the project, so a temporary halt to the work is inevitable.” Nishinomiya City’s Roadway Project Advancement Group agreed, “We’ll be discussing the issue further with the Prefectural Government and Hankyū, but it’s difficult for the city to move forward with the project on its own.”
> 
> The Evaluation Committee is composed of eleven members, including university professors and attorneys. For projects with a total project cost of ¥1 billion or more, the committee evaluates the need, or lack thereof, for the project. In the latest round, sixteen projects were selected for evaluation, with the committee recommending continuation for the 15 other projects.


The Kōyō Line is a neighborhood branch line of the Hankyū Kōbe Main Line, and is single-track, with only three stations (Shukugawa, Kurakuenguchi, and Kōyōen).

Window view on an outbound trip, facing west. Starting at 3:40, you can see some of what looks to be construction work for the road widening. 




_Source: *seigen120kaihin* on YouTube_

The inbound trip, facing east. Around 2:20, the train enters Shukugawa Park and crosses the Shukugawa (Shuku River). You can see some of the cherry trees for which the park is famous.




_Source: *seigen120kaihin* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Outside auditor critical of Kyōto Municipal Subway’s revitalization plan*
http://mytown.asahi.com/kyoto/news.php?k_id=27000000912240001



> In regards to the mounting accumulated debt and financial difficulties facing Kyōto’s municipal subway and bus operations, the outside auditor selected by the city (Kōda Shūji, CPA) released his report on December 22, submitting a copy to Mayor Kadokawa Daisaku.
> 
> For subway operations in particular, the report presents a preliminary financial analysis that indicates the need to invest a total of ¥300 billion from the general fund over the course of 20 years starting in FY2014 in order to eliminate interest-bearing debt. At the same time, with the expected worsening of the municipal government’s financial situation as a result of public funds going towards the subway, the report recommends a drastic financial stabilization plan. Based on the findings in the report, the city will finalize a stabilization plan for both subway and bus operations and expects to submit the document to the City Council in February.
> 
> According to the report, the city has prepared plans to provide ¥65.5 billion in funding to subway operations between FY2004 and FY2013 to help stabilize its financial situation. However, the balance on interest-bearing debt had reached ¥526.0 billion as of the end of March this year, and even with cost reductions such as cuts in labor costs, the debt would only continue to grow. “It’s highly possible the subway operations could go bankrupt,” warns the report.
> 
> The auditor performed a financial analysis assuming additional funding from the city’s general fund is put towards reducing the debt. If the city funds an additional ¥15.0 billion every year for 20 years starting in FY2014 (a total of ¥300 billion) to subway operations, the Karasuma Line and its infrastructure will have paid off its interest-bearing debt in 2080, when the line will have reached its service life. On the other hand, if the city does not take money from the general fund and leaves the subway operations as is, the report says the total interest-bearing debt will have ballooned to ¥770 billion by 2080.
> 
> But while the auditor suggests that funneling of general fund money to stabilize the subway cannot be avoided, the report also admits that such a move will become a large burden on the city’s financial well-being. Assuming that the city provides an additional ¥15.0 billion annually from the general fund without issuing bonds, the yearly deficit will be 4.2 percent. In five years, the city’s deficit would exceed the threshold standard for the sound public finance of local governments (20 percent), leading to the possibility that the city may be declared a Public Finance Stabilization Group under the administration of the national government and be forced to reevaluate its administrative functions.
> 
> In addition, the auditor claims that the city’s current financial stabilization plan, which calls for an increase of 50,000 in daily visitors by 2018, overestimates the benefits of improved infrastructure and development along the subway. The report criticized the plan, calling the target a “feel-good goal that has no logical basis” and “nothing but pie-in-the-sky.” In response to the city’s plan to increase revenues by raising subway fares, the report points out that fares are already high compared to subways in other cities and claims an automatic fare raise has a “low likelihood of implementation.”
> 
> At a press conference, outside auditor Kōda said, “The city must develop a work schedule for its financial stabilization plan, and begin its efforts with items that can be accomplished. I am hopeful that we can create a plan that jives with reality.” In response, the Municipal Transportation Bureau said, “We will scrutinize the report and make active effort to incorporate it into the city’s new plan.”


----------



## quashlo

*Kyōto Municipal Subway’s pastry campaign surpasses goal*
http://osaka.yomiuri.co.jp/news/20091222-OYO1T00952.htm



> A new Japanese-style pastry being sold inside station retail space on the Kyōto Municipal Subway as part of an effort to stabilize a system operating in the red are proving popular. The pastries, sold only at Shijō and Kyōto Stations on the Karasuma Line, may have captured the hearts of passengers due to their scarcity value. Total sales as of December 21, approximately a month after debuting, reached approx. 135,800 pastries, more than twice the initial target. Officials from the Municipal Transportation Bureau say, “Hopefully, we’ll be able to transfer this energy into the improvement of our financial situation.” The pastries are _yuzu_-flavored steamed _castella_ (sponge cakes). At the launch of the campaign, the Bureau had set a target of 60,000 pastries a month, but after their debut on November 20, sales have exceeded expectations thanks to growing public awareness through Internet blogs and other means.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Ōsaka Station Platform 11 opens*
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/2009/12/20091220-eacc.html_














































This will be the escalator up to the new station building under construction.




























Platform retail.




























More platform retail: a convenience store (left) and lunchbox store (right).



















The west end of the platform has been widened.


----------



## quashlo

*Kansai executives skeptical of North Yard stadium proposal*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/091222/biz0912221906040-n1.htm



> At a December 22 regular press conference, Nakano Kenjirō, Representative Director of the Kansai Association of Corporate Executives and vice-president of Sumitomo Mitsui Banking Corporation commented on the proposal to construct a soccer stadium in the Umeda North Yard area on the north side of JR Ōsaka Station, indicating his view that the plan would be difficult to accomplish: “Just who will provide the funding to build this stadium? Ōsaka City should buy land in the North Yard area and draft a plan for it.”
> 
> Director Nakano also remarked, “Personally, I don’t believe building a main stadium in the immediate heart of the city is appropriate.”
> 
> Representative Director Yamanaka Makoto, Chairman and CEO of Nankai Electric Railway, added, “Our Association has already proposed providing green space in the North Yard area, and I have no idea how a stadium could be appropriate for this location.”


----------



## quashlo

*Governor proposes new funding structure for Naniwasuji Line*
Kensetsu Tsūshin Shimbun



> In regards to the proposed Naniwasuji Line, Ōsaka Prefecture governor Hashimoto Tōru has submitted a proposal for funding structure to the national government whereby the national government would be responsible for constructing trackside infrastructure, while the national government and local jurisdictions would share responsibility for constructing the station infrastructure. The estimated total project cost is ¥301.0 billion.
> 
> The Naniwasuji Line proposes constructing a new line approx. 10.2 km long connecting Shin-Ōsaka with JR Namba and Shiomibashi Stations. The line is proposed to travel beneath Naniwasuji, cutting north-south through Ōsaka City. If realized, Shin-Ōsaka Station and Kansai International Airport (KIX) would be directly connected via JR West and Nankai Electric Railway, substantially reducing travel times.
> 
> In urban railway projects up until now, the national government and local governments have each borne one-third of the total cost, with the remaining one-third assembled by loans that are paid back with user fees from railway operators and other revenue sources. In Governor Hashimoto’s latest proposal for funding structure, the project costs related to the trackside infrastructure (core improvements)—approx. ¥157.1 billion—would be borne by the national government as a “national project.” The national government would also be the lead government entity for the trackside infrastructure, which would also include the sections of existing track infrastructure impacted by the undergrounding of Nankai Namba Station. The station infrastructure, including Namba Station, would make use of the existing funding structure, with local jurisdictions contributing to the project costs related to these improvements (approx. ¥144.0 billion).
> 
> In the governor’s newest funding structure, the national government would fund approx. ¥2.050 billion, the local governments approx. ¥48.0 billion, and approx. ¥48.0 billion would be covered by loans. Compared to existing funding structures under the Act on Enhancement of Convenience of Urban Railways, which would split the costs evenly approx. ¥100.0 billion each among the three funding sources, the funding burden on local jurisdictions would be substantially alleviated.


----------



## quashlo

*Nankai Main Line elevation: Izumi Ōtsu City*

This involves elevation of 2.4 km of the Nankai Main Line in Izumi Ōtsu City, between Izumi Ōtsu and Matsunohama Stations.

*Construction photos* (2009.12.26)
_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/e/c49fb76fd30170aa80584a288d4f6acb_

Some pictures of the work at Izumi Ōtsu Station. Platforms 3 and 4 for Nankai Namba were elevated in June 2009, while Platforms 1 and 2 for Kishiwada, Izumi Sano and Wakayama-shi are scheduled to be switched in 2010.










Columns for the outbound tracks.










Beneath the elevated half of the station.



















Concourse level.










Platforms 3 and 4 for Namba.



















Redevelopment towers near the station.


----------



## quashlo

*Hankyū Imazu Line: Nishinomiya Kitaguchi Station elevation*

This project involves the elevation of the Imazu Line near Nishinomiya Kitaguchi Station.

*Construction photos* (2009.12.25)
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/2009/12/20091225-b32c.html_

The new platform is being built directly adjacent to the existing ground-level platform (Platform 5).



















The approach into the station from the south. The Imazu Line used to operate as a single line, but is now split in half at Nishinomiya Station, with each half operating separately. The platforms for the north half remain at ground level.



















The pedestrian bridge connecting the station to Hankyū Nishinomiya Gardens, a large shopping center that opened in 2008 on the site of the former Hankyū Nishinomiya Stadium, the former home stadium for the Hankyū Braves baseball team (now the Orix Buffaloes).










This major crossing on the south side of the station will disappear with the completion of the project. Hankyū Nishinomiya Gardens is just outside of view. There’s a lot of other redevelopment going on in the area, as well.





_Source: *mukodono24038* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Hankyū Kyōto Line: Rakusaiguchi Station elevation*

This project involves elevation of 2.0 km of the Kyōto Main Line surrounding Rakusaiguchi Station in Kyōto City. The current station has only basic facilities, as it opened in 2003 when they were already doing planning to elevate the line in this area. Construction for the elevation began in 2008.

*Construction photos* (2009.10.29)
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/l53_fmkr/8855415.html_

From the south side of Katsura Station, facing in the direction of Umeda in Ōsaka. The station after this is Rakusaiguchi. The storage track at right bows out to make room for construction.










Preparing the temporary track on the left.










Looking in the direction of Kawaramachi in Kyōto.










Looking in the other direction, they have planted the supports for the temporary catenary.










Extending an underground pedestrian tunnel beneath what will be the temporary tracks.










Temporary track and other materials assembled on site.



















Rakusaiguchi Station is at right. They have relocated the bicycle parking at the station which was in the path of the temporary tracks.










From the south side of the station, looking north.










Looking south.


----------



## quashlo

*Keihan Main Line: Yodo Station elevation*

Another elevation project in the Kansai area, involving the elevation of 2 km of the Keihan Main Lane near Yodo Station. With the elevation, the station is also being converted from a two-track station with side platforms to a four-track station with two island platforms. As the station is next to a horse track, foot traffic has been a big problem on race days, but as part of the elevation, the station is being moved closer to the racetrack and a new entrance leading directly to the track will be constructed. The Japan Racing Association is actually paying for 60 percent of the construction cost for the project. In addition, three grade crossings will also be removed, and a station plaza and frontage road constructed. 

The outbound track (bound for Ōsaka) was recently shifted to the elevated structure in September, with the inbound track (bound for Kyōto) to be switched in May 2011. Completion for all construction related to the project is scheduled for July 2013.

*Construction photos* (2009.12.25)
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/2009/12/20091225-32a7.html_










Southwest end of the outbound platform, looking towards Ōsaka.





































Waiting lounge.










Two special stairwells for race days only.



















The special stairwells lead to a special station exit, connected to this pedestrian bridge that leads straight to Kyōto Racecourse.










Looking towards Kyōto.










Kyōto Racecourse.



















Inbound track, towards Kyōto.










The outbound track has already been removed.


----------



## quashlo

*Kintetsu Kyōto Station renovation and redevelopment*

This project involves major improvements to Kintetsu’s terminal at Kyōto Station, including construction of an additional platform, expansion and renovation of station retail, redesign of station exits, and construction of a 368-room hotel above the new track.

*Construction photos* (2009.12)
_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/e/bc7d1eb456edc5b5afbafda0dce9fd50_

The hotel is starting to take shape. Immediately below us is are the JR West platforms for non-Shinkansen lines (Kyōto Line, Biwako Line, Sagano Line, Nara Line, and Kosei Line).










Kintetsu train stopped at the station. The new track and hotel are being constructed in between the existing tracks and the JR West non-Shinkansen tracks. Behind and above the Kintetsu platforms are the platforms for the Tōkaidō Shinkansen.



















*Renderings*
_Source: Kintetsu Corporation_

The new hotel and track from the JR side of the station. The hotel is being shoehorned in to a very narrow strip between the existing Kintetsu and JR tracks, and directly atop the new Kintetsu track and platform.

















Consolidated station exit.










Renovated station retail.


----------



## quashlo

*Elevation of JR Nara Station*

This project involves the elevation of JR’s main terminal in Nara City in preparation for the 1300th Anniversary of Heijō-kyō Capital in 2010. The old historic station building has been converted into a tourism office and the area around the station is undergroung redevelopment.

*Construction photos* (2009.12)
_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/e/e42e245658d885634d08524abfd9cf8a_

Concourse is starting to take shape, making use of wood elements reminiscent of traditional architecture.



















Part of the station is designed with a more contemporary theme.










Retail shop




























Putting the finishing touches on the Sakurai Line platform.



















Platforms 2 and 3 for the Kansai Main Line (Yamatoji Line) and Nara Line, which are already elevated.


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin Sannomiya Station improvements*

Sannomiya Station is Kōbe’s largest urban rail station and is served by Hankyū, Hanshin, JR West, the Kōbe Municipal Subway, and the Port Island Line. This project involves several improvements to the design of Hanshin’s underground terminal at the station, including construction of a new East Exit, reconstruction of the West Exit, changes to track layout (switching out the location of the stub track), platform widening and extension to accommodate full-length 10-car Kintetsu trains, and other improvements.

*Construction photos* (2009.12.04)
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/2009/12/20091204-023f.html_
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/2009/12/20091204-5445.html_

A large portion of the median of National Route 2 on the south side of the station has been cordoned off for the construction.










Heading down to the construction site underground…










The east end of the construction site. Trains on the Hanshin Main Line pass behind the concrete wall on the right.










The people on the left are standing on top of the subway tunnel. The tunnel wall will be opened and combined with the new space, and then a new tunnel wall constructed further to the right.










Soil-cement piles keep the space from caving in as construction proceeds.










Walking on top of the tunnel.


----------



## quashlo

*Hankai Tramway urges for reconsideration of LRT plan*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/osaka/news/20091229-OYT8T00031.htm



> In response to Sakai City mayor Takeyama Osami’s proclamation for an end to the city’s light rail transit (LRT) plan and the subsequent shelving of the plan to modernize the Hankai Tramway, Hankai president Yamamoto Takurō issued an emergency request on December 28 to Mayor Takeyama to go ahead with the LRT plan. Without maintenance and modernization of infrastructure by the city and the introduction of low-floor vehicles to the system, Yamamoto says, “The route within Sakai City cannot remain.”
> 
> Yamamoto discussed the issue with Mayor Takeyama behind closed doors at Sakai City Hall. In the formal request, Yamamoto emphasized, “(The LRT plan) is the best way to bring the Hankai Line back to life. If the plan is abandoned, our path to a stable financial situation will be cut off.”
> 
> While the two agreed to begin discussions of ways to support the line, Mayor Takeyama remarked after the meeting, “I don’t know about converting the line to LRT, but I’d definitely like to discuss ways to support the line immediately.” Yamamoto said, “I’d like to develop an action plan in FY2010. Without any support, we will have to consider abandoning service (inside Sakai City).”


----------



## quashlo

*New Hakata Station Building tops out*
http://mytown.asahi.com/fukuoka/news.php?k_id=41000620912240001



> The steel frame of JR’s New Hakata Station Building, which will become the face of Fukuoka when the full length of the Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima Route opens for service, is largely complete. The complex construction has been continuing day and night while maintaining service on the 1,000 daily trains at the station. At the December 22 topping-out ceremony, JR Kyūshū President Karaike Kōji expressed his relief, saying, “We’ve made it thus far without a single accident.”
> 
> The New Hakata Station Building began construction in April 2006. At the current stage, with the steel frame of the structure largely finished, construction is approx. 70 percent complete. Work on the exterior panels will now begin, with a mostly-finished exterior expected to make an appearance around May of next year. Total construction cost is expected to be between ¥60 billion and ¥70 billion.
> 
> The new building consists of ten stories aboveground and three stories belowground, with a gross floor area of approx. 200,000 sq m. The railway’s public relations office calls the scale of construction, which requires the maintenance of train operations adjacent to the construction site, a “first for JR Kyūshū.” After train service ends at night, workers drill piles into the ground to support the tracks and then dig out the earth from below, using the freed-up space to construct the steel frame for the new building.
> 
> At the topping-out ceremony, attended by 130 people including JR Kyūshū executives, representatives familiar with the construction work, Governor Asō Wataru, and Fukuoka City mayor Yoshida Hiroshi, JR Kyūshū President Karaike greeted the crowd by stressing the difficulty of the construction. “Looking across the history of the Japanese National Railways (JNR) and JR, the difficulty of the work for this project is among the top three or four projects. We’ve also made it thus far without a single accident. In the remaining year and several months of the construction schedule, I hope we can continue the work safely.” In response to press reporters, Karaike confided, “We will make sure everything down to the last screw is perfect in order to make this a station building that our customers will truly enjoy.”
> 
> In addition, in regards to the appearance of the building after opening, Karaike responded, “The building alone isn’t the conclusion, but we are looking to develop a center for excursion, where users inside the building will also want to go outside.” Karaike expressed his goal to lure the Hakata Gion Yamakasa and Hakata Dontaku festivals to the new station plaza to be constructed at the station’s Hakata Exit.
> 
> In addition to a Hankyū Department Store, the New Hakata Station Building will feature big-name lifestyle goods retailer Tōkyū Hands and a cinema complex inside specialty retail center Amu Plaza Hakata. In regards to the tenant situation, Karaike says, “We will finalize the tenants in mid-January. Starting next autumn, we will devote all of our experience and effort into sales promotion.”


Renderings of the new station building:
_Source: JR Kyūshū_


----------



## quashlo

*New platform bridge opens at Takaoka Station*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/toyama/news/20091207-OYT8T00076.htm



> The platform bridge constructed as part of the partial elevation of JR Takaoka Station has been completed, and will open to the public on December 12.
> 
> The elevation of the councourse level of Takaoka Station is being carried out by Takaoka City in collaboration with JR West and other entities in an attempt to completely renovate the station, transforming it into the “gateway” to central Takaoka City in preparation for the opening of the Hokuriku Shinkansen scheduled for 2014.
> 
> Most recently, the platform bridge (approx. 100 m long and 6 m wide) running north-south through the station was completed. The bridge features escalators and elevators to all four island platforms at the station (no escalator is installed on the Jōhana Line platforms), improving accessibility for users with physical disabilities.
> 
> In the following construction work, a public passage (approx. 100 m long and 6-20 m wide) allowing pedestrians to pass through the station’s North Exit and South Exit will be constructed east of the platform bridge, in addition to station administrative offices and a ticket gate area. Completion is scheduled for FY2012, with a total construction cost of approx. ¥3.9 billion. In addition, Takaoka City has plans to extend and relocate the third-sector Man’yō Line Takaoka Station tram stop to the location of the current Takaoka Station Building.


New platform bridge that connects all the tracks / platforms.









_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/sandaba_681/30712639.html_

The Himi Line platforms will be relocated here once the construction is complete.









_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/sandaba_681/30712639.html_

Rendering of the station once work is complete.









_Source: Takaoka City_


----------



## quashlo

*Toyama City transitions from “ring road” to “tram loop”*
http://mytown.asahi.com/toyama/news.php?k_id=17000000912230002



> The Master Plan Kusajima East and Kusajima West Roads running on both sides of the Jinzū River and encompassing all of central Toyama City comprise a “giant ring road” serving as a bypass to the city’s main arteries, National Route 8 and National Route 41. The total length of the Master Plan road is approx. 26 km, and its route is dotted with supermarkets and family restaurants with large parking lots.
> 
> Looking down at the bypass road drawn on a map, a top member of the city’s Urban Policy Division remarked, “The plan was to have people live inside the ring road, but the result was that people just moved outwards.”
> 
> The roadway was approved for construction in 1966, which just happened to be the year that Toyota Motors unveiled its car for the masses, the Corolla. Private automobiles become more and more common, and coinciding with completion of the ring road, whose main purpose was to relieve congestion, residents living in the central areas of the city moved out to the suburbs. The geographical scope of so-called “population-concentrated areas,” where population density is high, grew to twice what it was in 1970. As a result, population density in the city’s central areas dropped to rock-bottom among all of Japan’s prefectural capitals.
> 
> =====================
> 
> With an aging population, the share of medical expenses and other obligatory expenses in the total city budget reached 48 percent in FY2009. If these expenses continue to rise, funds devoted to public facilities and services throughout the city will be forced to take cuts. “We can no longer continue to provide an equal level of infrastructure over such a wide area,” pointed out several members of the city’s Urban Improvement Division, which is in charge of city planning.
> 
> The time has come to switch from the “large city” to the “small city.”
> 
> =====================
> 
> How can we shrink this expanded “lifestyle zone”? Faced with an increasingly aging population, the city has strengthened its public transport network to allow residents to live comfortably even without a car, while at the same time encouraging people to move into areas near public transportation. The city has provided funding for the Toyama Light Rail and increased the number of trains on the JR Takayama Line. The Centram loop line opening on December 23 is the centerpiece of the plan. In all projects, the city has launched strategies to advance “urban living,” providing financial assistance to people who move to locations along the lines.
> 
> “When I thought to myself, ‘Where could I live 20 years down the road?’ This was the place,” says a male office worker (55yo), who moved with his wife to a condominium near City Hall from a detached single-family home in the city’s northern districts four years ago.
> 
> The critical factor in the decision to move was when their eldest son, who went to university outside of Toyama Prefecture, also found a job outside of the prefecture. “Tending to the garden or taking the snow down from the roof would have been difficult. If one day, we can’t drive anymore, we can’t even go shopping.” The city had already been looking to revitalize its central area, and they relocated to their current place believing that it would only become more and more convenient. Daily shopping needs can be satisfied by walking or taking the city trams, and they are renting out their home in the suburbs to a young couple.
> 
> In the past few years, the flow of people from suburbs to city center has been gradually establishing itself. Social population flux, which is the difference between the number of people entering and leaving the central city, had been showing several hundred people leaving annually during the 1990s. In 2008, however, the figure showed an influx of 16 residents, up to 70 residents by September 2009. “Even in Toyama, we are starting to see a resurgence of urban living, especially among the baby boomers. Instead, it’s the suburbs that are having trouble keeping people,” remarked one project manager for a residential developer.
> 
> At a November press conference before the opening of the Centram streetcar line, Mayor Mori Masashi, in response to an urban planning scheme that had moved libraries, hospitals, and other facilities and services to the suburbs, emphasized, “Now, we will be focusing those facilities in the area enclosed by the tram loop.”


----------



## quashlo

*Drivers asked to pay attention to avoid collisions with Centram*
http://mytown.asahi.com/toyama/news.php?k_id=17000000912190003



> The frequency of collisions between right-turning vehicles and trams coming from behind has seen no end as of yet in Toyama Prefecture. The primary cause is a lack of driver awareness of surroundings. Toyama City’s Centram loop line opening on December 23 uses new low-noise rolling stock, and are even more difficult than the current trams to detect when approaching. As a result, the prefectural police department is calling on drivers to pay special attention to the tram tracks.
> 
> *Drivers required not to obstruct trams*
> On December 7, multiple accidents occurred in succession inside Toyama City. In all accidents, a right-turning vehicle entered the track right-of-way for Toyama Chihō Railroad (Chitetsu; HQ: Toyama City) trams, colliding with trains approaching from behind. While there were no injuries, train service was disrupted. A lack of awareness on the part of car drivers is perceived to be the main cause.
> 
> According to the Road Traffic Act, cars are allowed to enter the track right-of-way to make right, left, or U-turns, but drivers are obligated to make sure they do not obstruct tram operations.
> 
> According to a study by Chitetsu, there have 38 collisions between trams and cars or other objects between FY2007 and FY2009 (until December 16). Collisions with right-turning vehicles account for virtually all of the cases. According to the prefectural police department, among accidents between cars and trams occurring in 2004 and later, there have been two minor injuries. While accidents without injuries are all the better for citizens, as the collisions are classified as property damage, the prefectural police department does not keep accurate data on the number of cases.
> 
> In the past five years, there have been no deaths, and the lack of serious incidents is likely due to the fact that the trams only run at 30 kph.
> 
> According to representatives from the Man’yō Line in Takaoka City, on the other hand, collisions with vehicles numbered only one in FY2006, but increased to eight incidents in FY2007 and six incidents in FY2008.
> 
> The increased number of incidents corresponds with the introduction of new low-noise trains. Officials say, “The new trains are extremely quiet, and some car drivers say they don’t sense them coming. However, there is no concrete connection between the level of noise generated by the trains and the increase in incidents.” The Toyama Light Rail, which opened in 2006, has had a similar frequency of collisions, at about three to six incidents per year.
> 
> The Light Rail is completely operated using new rolling stock and uses “vibration-absorptive” tracks which are fastened to the trackbed using resin, meaning the trams generate much less noise and vibration than other systems. As a result, at the Eirakuchō Intersection in northern Toyama City, which sees a high frequency of incidents, four warning signs have been installed to warn drivers of approaching trams.
> 
> The Centram set to open soon features the same design as the Light Rail. As virtually all of the track is vibration-absorptive and the trams are much quieter than older rolling stock, it’s possible that drivers will not sense approaching trams and enter the track right-of-way.
> 
> Representatives from the prefectural police department’s Traffic Campaign Section say, “When making right turns, drivers should be aware of and visually check their surroundings, and especially to see whether or not a tram is coming from behind.”


----------



## quashlo

*Retailers both hopeful and skeptical of Centram’s impact*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/toyama/news/20091223-OYT8T00970.htm



> With the December 23 opening of the Toyama City’s tram loop, retailers and other representatives from the city’s central area, which in the past has been faced with gradual decay as people left for the suburbs, held special sales and events, hoping that the launch of the new tram line was the perfect chance to get some publicity. Hopes are riding high that the new Centram trains will attract visitors to the area, but some warn that drastic redevelopment is what is really needed to turn around the decay of the area.
> 
> At Ōte Mall in Toyama City’s central district, two new tram stops—Kokusai Kaigijō-mae (International Conference Center) and Ōte Mall—opened for service. Akiyoshi Mitsuo (73yo), chairman of the Ōte Mall Promotion Association formed of shops in the surrounding area, confided, “We haven’t seen this many people in the area in a long time. We’d like to maintain even a fraction of this level of activity.” On December 23, the Association teamed up with a local non-profit organization to install 830 bamboo lanterns for approximately 300 meters along the new tramway. The candles inside provided light and a bit of flare to the launch of the new tram line.
> 
> The ANA Crowne Plaza Hotel Toyama made a special concession and opened its 19th floor bar to the public for one day only, allowing a busy stream of families with their children a chance to look down at the new Centram line from high above. In addition, the Toyama International Conference Center and Daiwa’s Toyama store held concerts and handed out coupons.
> 
> Meanwhile, Director Ishiguro Shunji (52yo) of the Sōgawa-dōri Commercial Association said, “I’m definitely hopeful, but it will be difficult to attract visitors if it isn’t somehow connected to the Light Rail on the north side of Toyama Station,” skeptical of the ultimate impact of the Centram line. Director Ogawa Hirotsune (61yo) of Chūō-dōri Commercial Association, which failed in a bid to get a stop on the tram line, was worried, saying, “The central district of the city is still decaying, with the empty buildings housing the former Daiwa and Seibu department stores still with us. We don’t want to be left behind.” Ogawa warned, “Let’s hope that they don’t forget the need for redevelopment, such as luring a shopping mall to the area.”


----------



## quashlo

*Centram is first split management-operations scheme for tram line in Japan*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/toyama/news/20091223-OYT8T00250.htm



> The total construction cost for the tram loop is approx. ¥3 billion. The new line is operated as a public-private partnership, with Toyama City maintaining ownership of the new Centram rolling stock, tracks, and other infrastructure, while Toyama Chihō Railroad is responsible for the actual day-to-day operations. This is the first example of such a management system for tram lines in Japan.
> 
> The Centram trains were manufactured by rolling stock manufacturer Niigata Transys (HQ: Chūō Ward, Tōkyō) at a factory in Seirō Town, Niigata Prefecture. The train runs on electric motors with a maximum design speed of 70 kph, but the actual maximum operating speed is 40 kph. The trains weigh 25 tons and are articulated units consisting of two sections. The trains feature 28 seats and a capacity for 80 passengers, with a maximum estimated load at 200 percent, or 160 passengers. The height of the car floor is 30 to 36 cm shorter than older rolling stock, making the trains easy to board or alight.
> 
> The loop is 3.4 km long and the route was completed by joining tracks for an existing line through the city’s central district with 0.9 km of new track between Marunouchi and Nishichō. The Centram will run in a counterclockwise loop, making a full loop in approx. 20 min. Hours of service will run from the first departure from outside Toyama Station at 6:10 am until the last departure at 10:10 pm. For the midday period from 9:00 am to 7:30 pm, the line will operate at ten-minute headways, increasing to 20-minute headways in the early morning and evening periods.
> 
> The fare is the same as for existing lines—¥200 for adults and ¥100 for children. Tickets from existing lines are honered as is. As long as passengers make sure to receive a transfer ticket inside the first tram, an additional fare will not be charged when transferring between existing lines and the loop line.


----------



## quashlo

*Centram opens in Toyama City*

The first day of service.
I am quite fond of the branding efforts, having three distinct trains with different colors and giving the line a unique name. Looks like they also put special large stickers covering the sides of the trams to publicize the launch.





_Source: *cattram* on YouTube_

Some pictures of opening day.









_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/hnd_ken/31731479.html_









_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/hnd_ken/31731479.html_









_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/hnd_ken/31731479.html_

The bulges above the doors contain cameras that are connected to displays inside the operator’s cab.









_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/hnd_ken/31731479.html_









_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/isseidish/23487396.html_

Toyama Castle in the background.









_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/isseidish/23487396.html_

At Kokusai Kaigijō-mae, the stop for the Toyama International Conference Center.









_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/advc373/32075939.html_


----------



## quashlo

*Veteran operator remembers old Toyama Loop Line*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/national/news/20091223-OYT1T00025.htm



> Toyama City’s tram Loop Line returned for the first time in 36 years on December 23.
> 
> The trams running on the Loop Line are next-generation trams, light rail transit (LRT) vehicles nicknamed Centram. The three elegant trains, one each in white, black, and silver, are the new face of Toyama City’s central district, which is looking to reestablish its vitality and activity. Veteran tram operators who used to operate trams on the former Loop Line waited with strong anticipation for December 23.
> 
> “It was worth waiting for. The trains are quiet and absolutely wonderful,” said Fujino Matsuo (65yo), who has been driving trams for Centram operator Toyama Chihō Railroad (HQ: Toyama City) for 44 years. This month, he had the opportunity to take the vehicles out for test runs, and was left speechless with emotion. He had been pushing back his retirement date by a year, waiting for the day the line would open.
> 
> Fujino became a tram operator at the age of 21. Back then, operators on the Loop Line would take the trams out for five complete loops at a time (each loop took 20 minutes), and after a 30-minute break, would return to do another shift. On busy days, operators repeated the cycle four times a day.
> 
> “Going round and round the same places, I almost felt like a bear at the zoo,” joked Fujino as he remembered the past, but shifts on the Loop Line back then, when the central district was bustling with people, were nothing short of fun. Normally, passing the same locations over and over gets boring and repetitive, and operators can get careless. But Fujino says, “The flow of people and cars was different every time on the Loop Line, and there was no emotional stress.”
> 
> During summer vacation in particular, nighttime stalls would line up outside the Chūkyōin Shrine near Nishichō, and the area stayed active until late into the night. “The last trains were full and something to behold. Everyone stayed out late to enjoy themselves,” reminisced Fujino.
> 
> Fujino grew up in the Marunouchi area in Toyama’s central district, and from a young age, the Loop Line was his mode of transport. So when service on the Loop Line was terminated in 1973 as the automobile began to take reign, Fujino was sad to see the trains go.
> 
> At the age of 60, he became a part-time employee, and was supposed to have retired in January of this year at the age of 65, putting an end to his long career on the rails. But after hearing of the plans to revive the Loop Line and run new trains on it, Fujino says, “I asked them to keep me on for one more year… After all, I was still healthy.” His part-time contract was extended for another year.
> 
> However, after the December 23 opening, Fujino says he doesn’t plan on operating trains in regular service on the Loop Line, leaving the duties to the younger generation of operators he’s trained himself and making a quiet exit. “I’m more than happy to have had the chance to test run the trains. We’ve got the young operators here, and there’s nothing to worry about,” said Fujino.


----------



## quashlo

*Progress on Enshū Railway elevation*
Kensetsu Tsūshin Shimbun



> In the Enshū Railway elevation project between Sukenobu Station and the left bank of the Magome River, Hamamatsu City will issue a public notice in January for the superstructure in Kamijima—which was included in the supplementary budget in November—as well as issue a request for bids in mid-January on Phase 1 of the substructure at the starting point in Sukenobuchō. The level of progress on the project at the end of FY2009 is expected to reach approx. 80 percent.
> 
> The Phase 1 work, consisting of six steel-reinforced concrete viaduct columns, marks the completion of procurement of services for the substructure. With the completion of the bidding process for all portions of the substructure, work is scheduled to start in FY2010 on as-yet-unawarded superstructure sections on the north side of Kamijima Station (450 m), the Magome Bridge (64 m), and between the north side of Hikuma Station and Kamijima Elementary School (150 m), as well as on gradual station building installation work at Sukenobu Station, Hikuma Station, and Kamijima Station.
> 
> Starting in FY2011, work on the tracks and other rail infrastructure will proceed, opening for service in FY2012. After the start of service on the new tracks, the existing rail infrastructure will be removed, with a project completion target date of FY2013.
> 
> The project involves the elevation of approx. 3,300 m of the Enshū Railway between Sukenobu Station and the left bank of the Magome River, and work is currently proceeding on the north side of Hachiman Station.
> 
> The section between Hachiman Station and Kamijima Station is being elevated parallel to a roadway, but north of Kamijima Station, the line no longer parallels roadways. Construction work will be performed in a confined area because of the dense housing surrounding the line, and as a result, the original target completion date of FY2010 was pushed back to FY2013.
> 
> Shizuoka Prefecture began work on the project in FY2004, but after Hamamatsu City became an ordinance-designated city in FY2007, it become the lead government entity for the project. The project is expected to be approx. 80 percent complete by the end of FY2009.


Enshū Railway is a local private railway serving Hamamatsu, operating rail and bus services in addition to small-scale ventures in related business (supermarkets, department store, tourism, etc.).

Cab view from Hachiman to Sukenobu.
You can see some of the construction starting at 2:31, including the temporary elevated track and ramp down, as well as the new viaduct.




_Source: *SAKURAZUKASOUKEN* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Nagoya City reveals financial rehabilitation plan for municipal bus and subway*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/s/article/2009122490135830.html



> On December 24, the Transportation Bureau of the City of Nagoya revealed its Municipal Bus and Subway Financial Rehabilitation Plan (FY2009-2016).
> 
> The plan includes the following elements:
> 
> A construction freeze after the opening of the Sakura-dōri Line between Nonami (Tenpaku Ward) and Tokushige (Midori Ward) in March 2011
> Drastic reductions in labor costs, including a 20 percent cut in lifetime wages
> Efforts to spread use of the IC farecard system scheduled to be introduced in FY2010
> Expansion of contracting out of station duties to the private sector
> A transfer of ¥4 billion from the city’s general fund
> According to a financial analysis by the City Transportation Bureau, without implementation of a counterstrategy, the FY2016 accumulated funding deficit would reach ¥30.4 billion for municipal bus operations and ¥291.0 billion for municipal subway operations. If the rehabilitation plan is implemented, however, these would be reduced to ¥26.5 billion and ¥29.9 billion, respectively.
> 
> Improvements to the financial state of the agency’s operations have already begun, with both bus and subway operations generating operating surpluses. However, payments on the corporate debt accumulated through infrastructure improvements up until now are scheduled to reach a peak in the near future, but under the Sound Finance Act, the Bureau must draft a new plan and obtain approval from the City Council.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō IC farecards expand to Izukyū Line*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/lifestyle/091222/sty0912221727005-n1.htm



> On December 22, private railway Izukyū Corporation, which operates trains in Shizuoka Prefecture’s Izu Peninsula, announced that starting March 13 of next year, IC farecards Suica and PASMO will be accepted at all 16 of its stations between Itō and Izukyū Shimoda. JR East’s Odoriko limited expresses already run through-service onto Izukyū tracks, and the project is intended to improve convenience for leisure travelers from the Greater Tōkyō area.
> 
> In addition to Itō Station, the transfer station between the Izukyū Line and JR Itō Line, farecard add-value machines will be provided at nine stations, including Izu Kōgen and Izukyū Shimoda.


----------



## quashlo

*Kansai private railways announce ridership performance for New Year period*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100104/biz1001042111043-n1.htm



> On January 4, Kansai’s five major private railways announced their ridership performance for the New Year period (December 30 to January 3). Due to the concurrence of the New Year’s break with a weekend and the effects of the wave of cold weather, many people stayed home, but the Hanshin Namba Line, which opened last March, is performing well, helping to boost ridership numbers.
> 
> Ridership (non-commuter pass only) was as follows:
> 
> Hanshin Electric Railway: 961,000 (17.6 percent ↑ over the previous year)
> Hankyū Corporation: 3.29 million (3.0 percent ↓)
> Keihan Electric Railway: 1.628 million (3.5 percent ↓)
> Kintetsu Corporation: 4.007 million (1.0 percent ↑)
> Nankai Electric Railway: 1.141 million (1.4 percent ↓)
> TOTAL: 11.027 million (0.1 percent ↑)


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka governor calls for expedited Itami closure, Naniwasuji Line opening*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/politics/local/100106/lcl1001062056005-n1.htm



> In the dilemma surrounding Kansai’s three airports, Ōsaka Prefecture governor Hashimoto Tōru, who has been championing the closure of Ōsaka (Itami) International Airport, remarked on January 6, “There is no need to have the closure of Itami Airport concide with the scheduled opening of the Chūō Maglev Shinkansen. We should close Itami within ten years.” The comment reveals the Governor’s intention to speed up the closure of the airport, which he had originally proposed occur in 2035. In addition, in order to decrease landing fees at Kansai International Airport (KIX), the Governor expressed his desire to see a switch to a public-private partnership, with the national government owning the land and Kansai International Airport Co. responsible for management and operations.
> 
> After executives from Federal Express (FedEx), which has said it will increase its flights at KIX, paid a courtesy visit to the Ōsaka Prefectural Offices, Hashimoto appeared in front of press reporters.
> 
> “If we continue with a three-airport structure, we won’t be able to solve the high costs, FedEx will leave KIX, and the Kansai region will suffer,” explained Governor Hashimoto, reemphasizing the need to close Itami. “We cannot pass over this chance to see increased FedEx flights. We need to resolve the issue with Itami immediately.”
> 
> If the proposed new Naniwasuji Line connecting with Shin-Ōsaka and Namba is realized, Governor Hashimoto believes access to KIX from central Ōsaka will improve considerably, and said, “The minute we open the Naniwasuji Line, I will close Itami Airport. I am aiming for closure within the next 10 years.”
> 
> Up until now, Governor Hashimoto had submitted a plan calling for consolidation of the management of KIX and Itami in 2011 and the closure of Itami in 2035. Under the old plan, the Governor was calling for the closure to occur once the Chūō Maglev Shinkansen between Tōkyō and Ōsaka opened, but if the Naniwasuji Line opens, he believes access to KIX will improve, justifying an earlier closure for Itami. Construction of the Naniwasuji Line would be partially funded by revenue gained from selling land within the Itami Airport site.


----------



## quashlo

*Nankai Namba Station renovation complete*

The article about this project is here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44389190&postcount=407

Some belated pictures right after Phase 1 of the station renovation and other improvements was completed (2009.10.18):




























Connection to the Ōsaka Municipal Subway (Midōsuji Line, Yotsubashi Line, Sennichimae Line), Kintetsu Namba Line (Nara Line), and Hanshin Namba Line.










The signage was completely replaced.




























The atrium section was converted from the former Rocket Plaza and rebranded as Namba Galleria.














































The renovated Third-Floor North Gate.














































Walking down the grand staircase from the third-floor concourse.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West to introduce new train color schemes*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100108/biz1001081417019-n1.htm



> On January 8, JR West announced that it will start consolidating liveries on its trains outside of the Keihanshin area into special one-color schemes by region. With the economic downturn and a drop in ridership as a result of the expressway toll discount, the railway hopes to keep down paint costs and reduce overall expenses. The new color schemes will reflect regional character, but will mean the end of the line for liveries that have become familiar for commuters to work and school as well as visitors. It seems likely that many passengers will bemoan the loss.
> 
> According to JR West, the regions with changing liveries and their new color schemes are as follows:
> 
> Kyōto: deep green
> Wakayama: blue-green
> Chūgoku: Yellow
> Hokuriku / Nanao Line (Ishikawa Prefecture): red
> Liveries on a total of 25 different electric and diesel train series (approx. 1,400 cars in total) will be changed across eight years starting in FY2010. However, trains on the railway’s non-Shinkansen lines in the Keihanshin area—the so-called “urban network” centered on Ōsaka—will not receive color changes.
> 
> Among the targeted regions is the Kyōto region, where three lines including the San’in Line (Kyōto – Sonobe) and Kosei Line will receive a new color scheme. The current trains feature two-tone liveries of an orange stripe on green back or a brown stripe on beige back, but these schemes will be replaced with a dark green reminiscent of green tea, tree leaves, and other images of “traditional Japan.”
> 
> The blue-green for the Wakayama region (Kisei and Wakayama Lines) is based on the vivid colors of the Pacific Ocean, while the yellow for the Chūgoku region (San’yō and San’in Lines) represents the rays of sunlight reflecting off the Seto Inland Sea. The Nanao Line will be repainted in a deep red reminiscent of Wajima lacquerware, while other trains in the Hokuriku region will be consolidated to the blue scheme used on existing trains.
> 
> Up until now, JR West has left the design of train liveries up to its branch offices, but the new effort makes the first time the railway has decided on a company-wide livery program. JR West says this “reform” will minimize painting costs and painting time, saving approx. ¥20 million in FY2010. “We hope our passengers will come to like the new color schemes,” say JR West representatives.


----------



## quashlo

*Carsharing expands to Ōsaka and Hyōgo area train stations*
http://www.asahi.com/kansai/travel/news/OSK201001090016.html



> Membership-based carsharing services are set to begin in earnest in Ōsaka and Hyōgo Prefectures. On January 8, the largest firm in the industry, Orix Auto Corporation (HQ: Tōkyō), announced that it would launch its service on January 15, deploying 54 vehicles at 43 locations including Shin-Ōsaka, Umeda, and Hyōgo Prefecture’s Sannomiya.
> 
> Carsharing service caters to short trips of around 30 minutes at a time, such as to pick-up or drop-off children, go shopping, or take care of business errands. Up until now, carsharing in the Ōsaka area has consisted of programs by Mazda Car Rental Corporation, Nippon Parking Development (HQ: Tōkyō), and JR West primarily centered on Ōsaka City, but the total amounts to only a few locations.
> 
> Orix Auto has already launched a 55-location, 66-vehicle system in Kyōto. Inside Ōsaka City, the company deployed three vehicles at two locations in the summer of 2008, targeted at condominium residents.
> 
> Inside Ōsaka Prefecture, the company will open a total of 36 locations inside central Ōsaka City between Shin-Ōsaka and Shinsaibashi, as well as at JR Takatsuki, Hankyū Ibaraki, Kintetsu Fuse, and other stations. In Hyōgo Prefecture, the company will open a total of five locations in areas surrounding stations, including JR Sannomiya and Amagasaki Stations. This is Orix Auto’s first venture into Hyōgo Prefecture.
> 
> After signing up with the program, users can reserve vehicles over the Internet. After touching the IC card to a reader near the driver’s seat, the doors are unlocked, and users may take the keys inside the vehicle and drive.


----------



## quashlo

*Keihan expands station retail to health care*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100106/biz1001061404008-n1.htm



> You will soon be able to access health care inside train stations. Keihan Electric Railway, Kansai Medical University, and others are planning to establish health check-up booths inside major terminal stations on the Keihan network. Under the program, the booths will allow passengers to check their blood pressure and blood sugar level, which will be sent to Kansai Medical University for diagnosis by a physician. Advice on dietary habits and exercise techniques created by private-sector gym instructors affiliated with the university will then be distributed to patients’ homes over the Internet. The program is called the Keihan Line Health Project and is the first such program in the country, but is likely to grab attention as a new form of _ekinaka_ (in-station) business.
> 
> Doctors from Kansai Medical University working towards prevention of lifestyle-related diseases approached Keihan representatives with the proposal. According to the plan, booths would be set up inside major stations along Keihan’s rail network, and trained instructors would measure passengers weight, blood pressure, blood sugar level, and other data. The data would then be sent to university computers, where doctors would diagnose any abnormalities in the data.
> 
> The data would then be sent to private-sector health facilities such as fitness centers, where instructors contracted by the university would develop a dietary plan and fitness routine for distribution to the passenger. A system is also being developed to allow users to periodically check their health status at home by looking at the data trends on their television screen. Users would sign up for the program beforehand and pay fees for the service.
> 
> Professor Kimura Yutaka of the university’s Health Sciences department says, “In order to prevent lifestyle-related diseases, we need to create a system that allows people to casually check on their health status without even needing to leave the house. The program will also boost Keihan’s image and the appeal of living along the Keihan lines.” Spokespersons for Keihan expressed the railway’s positive response to the plan: “The program will help develop healthy lifestyles for residents along our system and create activity inside our stations.” Keihan says it will install booths inside main terminal stations on the Keihan Main Line this year, expanding the system to ten stations total within a few years. OMRON Corporation and Mitsubishi Electric Corporation have said they will cooperate in the provision of medical equipment.
> 
> _Ekinaka_ business, which develops retail inside stations, has recently been diversifying across an array of markets. Daycare centers inside stations were introduced about ten years ago by Hankyū and Tōkyō’s Keihin Electric Express (Keikyū). In 2006, JR West opened fee-based, women-only makeup lounge ANGELBE inside Ōsaka Station, which is especially popular among female officeworkers in their 20s and 30s.
> 
> It’s believed that _ekinaka_ business originally began when Hankyū Corporation opened a company group convenience store inside one of its stations, and the trend has since spread from the Kansai area across the country. Book1st, a bookstore under Hankyū Corporation’s group of companies, and Juicer Bar, a juice bar under Keihan Electric Railway’s group of companies, have even stepped beyond station retail and successfully entered the Greater Tōkyō market.
> 
> Ono Yuri, chief research officer of Mitsubishi Research Institute’s Regional Finance Research Department, says, “Station retail no longer means standing _soba_ shops. Railway companies are continuing efforts to develop uniquely individual services, and I expect that experimental business development will continue in the _ekinaka_ market.”


----------



## quashlo

*Hankyū, Keihan, Randen to celebrate 100 years in 2010*
http://www.asahi.com/business/update/1227/OSK200912270019.html



> Hankyū, Keihan, and other private railways in the Kansai area are all set to celebrate their 100th anniversaries this year. Railways first developed at the beginning of the Meiji Era under the direction of the national government, but in the Kansai area, famous for its enterprising people, the private sector had resources to build its own lines, and the Kansai area saw Japan’s first private railway networks established a century ago. In the hope of spurring even small increases ridership, which is struggling as a result of the economic downturn, the railways are putting efforts into anniversary campaigns.
> 
> From January 12 to the end of June, Hankyū Corporation will run an eight-car “Museum” train, featuring a special wrap ad commemorating the railway’s 100th anniversary, on the Takarazuka Main Line and Minoo Line. “We hope the 100th anniversary will help people understand and appreciate everything that’s good about railways,” said Hankyū’s PR spokesperson.
> 
> From July until October, Keihan Electric Railway will temporarily convert an existing train into a moving “Museum Train” to be stationed at major terminal stations. The seats and overhead racks will be removed, making room for displays of train equipment from the various periods of Keihan’s history. The train will be stationed at platforms not used during the midday periods and will thus not impact regular operations.
> 
> The Keifuku Electric Railroad Arashiyama Line (Randen), running through Arashiyama and other districts in Kyōto, has launched a special campaign starting March 25 of last year to find people residing in Kyōto who are celebrating their 100th birthdays. The deadline for the program is the end of January, and participants will receive special commemorative gifts. “We want to build a Randen brand that will continue to make people happy for another 100 years,” said a spokesperson for the railroad.
> 
> Japan’s first railroad opened in 1872 (Meiji 5) between Shimbashi and Yokohama. The first 100 percent private railway in Japan is believed to be the Hankai Railroad (now Nankai Electric Railway) linking Ōsaka and Sakai, opening in 1885. Twenty years later, the trend switched from steam locomotives to electric trains, and Hanshin Electric Railway was the first to open in 1905 between Ōsaka and Kōbe. As a result of the economic strains from the Russo-Japanese War, the main private railroads at the time were temporarily nationalized, but around 1910, another private railway boom began in the Kansai area.
> 
> In March 1910, Hankyū Corporation began service as the Minoo-Arima Electric Railroad on the Takarazuka Main Line (Umeda – Takarazuka) and Minoo Branch Line (Ishibashi – Minoo), followed by the Hyōgo Electric Railroad (now San’yō Electric Railway) and the Arashiyama Electric Railroad (now Randen). Keihan Electric Railway also opened in April between Ōsaka and Kyōto.
> 
> Saitō Takahiko, a professor of transportation economics at Kinki University, says, “In the Kansai area, the private railway ventures opened one after another in the Meiji period, and their business model expanded to Tōkyō at the beginning of the Shōwa Era.” However, Saitō also notes, “The railway network developed in bits and pieces, making through-service operations with the subway difficult from a technological standpoint. As a result, we’ve been left with a structural deficiency in central Ōsaka where construction of critical lines has yet to occur.”


Special campaign websites:

Keihan 100th Centenary ~Eternal Promises~: http://www.keihan100th.jp/
Hankyū 100th: http://hankyu100th.jp/

Some YouTube videos to take us back to 1983. He has other historic Kansai footage on his channel (just search for “Keihan,” “Hankyu,” “Kintetsu,” or “Nankai”).
_Source: *chmr103* on YouTube_

*Hankyū*

Parallel running on the six-track section between Ōsaka Umeda and Jūsō.






Hankyū Sannomiya Station in Kōbe and the famous tunnel portal. The building was irreparably damaged in the Kōbe Earthquake and was demolished.






*Keihan*

Trains at Keihan Sanjō Station, when it was still an aboveground station.






Inside a Keihan 3000 series limited express departing Kyōto, bound for Ōsaka.


----------



## quashlo

*Streetcars making a return*
http://chubu.yomiuri.co.jp/news_top/100108_1.htm



> March 1962, in the House of Councillors Budget Committee. At the time, streetcars were seen as “nuisances” because they caused congestion on narrow urban streets. When questioned about the future of streetcars, the first thing Transport Minister Saitō Noboru said was, “I will order them to be removed one by one,” expressing his intention to abandon all routes in the future. It has been half a century since then, but these nuisances are gathering attention as environmentally-friendly means of public transport.
> 
> Approximately five kilometers from JR Toyohashi Station in a Toyohashi Railroad streetcar maintenance facility, the latest Hotram train enters the yard, gliding on the road.
> 
> “It’s like a dream.” Part-time worker Morishima Tomehiro (60yo), who gets a chance once every week during maintenance checks to stand inside the cab of the Hotram, has been with the railroad for 45 years, including as a conductor and train operator and has seen his share of streetcars come and go.
> 
> Ridership on Toyohashi Railroad’s streetcars began declining after a peak in 1963 at approx. 9.57 million, but when Morishima joined the railway in 1965, there were still long queues of passengers waiting to board at stops. It was a mere six years later that the streetcars were converted to one-man operation and the layoffs began. Twenty-five conductors were transferred to other departments, but only Morishima remained, as a train operator. “Seven of our younger train operators left the company, fearing that it had no future. It was really depressing.”
> 
> The decline in ridership continued, with the streetcars becoming known as “rain trains,” only becoming full on rainy days when people switched from their bikes to the streetcar.
> 
> In the last one to two years, however, the situation has changed dramatically. On weekends, railfans visit the line, and annual ridership has increased. With deep emotions, Morishima welcomes the Hotram: “It’s your time now. Good luck.”
> 
> ===================================
> 
> In the past, streetcars ran in 65 cities throughout Japan with a total track length stretching approx. 1,480 km. Although they have since retreated to only 17 cities and approx. 205 km of track, proposals for new routes in places such as Matsue City and Takamatsu City have been surfacing. Last month, Toyama City celebrated the return of its Loop Line for the first time in 36 years.
> 
> Meanwhile, streetcar lines have been opening one after another since the late 1970s in over 110 cities, including Strasbourg, France and Seattle in the United States, as an environmentally-friendly means of transport. In preparation for the Winter Olympics set to open next month in Vancouver, Canada, streetcars will make a return for two months on a 1.8 km line connecting the Athletes’ Village and one of the city’s main districts.
> 
> “You can board trams straight from the street, and they’re convenient for short-distance travel—almost like the city’s ‘flat escalator.’ There’s no congestion, and they can carry more people than cars,” says urban transport researcher Hattori Shigeyoshi (55yo) of the benefits of trams. Hattori began his work in the field of research after seeing Nagoya’s municipal streetcars abandoned during his high school years and wondering just what was wrong with trams.
> 
> ===================================
> 
> The introduction of the Hotram came only after the steady work of citizens and support from the railway and government.
> 
> Artist Ina Hikosada (75yo), vice-chairman of the Toyohashi Streetcar Supporters Association composed of shopowners and other members, has been selling calendars featuring artwork of streetcars running through the city’s former neighborhoods every year since 1992, helping to build a movement for the streetcars.
> 
> In 1998, Ina drew for the first time a scene that did not exist at the time: a modern streetcar running through the streets of Toyohashi City. “I was hoping to see this scene in real life…”
> 
> Ina’s hope of making modern streetcars a symbol of the city spread to the other members of the Association, which then began a fundraising campaign in 2007. The effort became a catalyst, with the national and prefectural governments providing funds, and ten years after Ina’s artwork, his dream had become reality. Coexistence with the automobile and revitalization of the city’s central districts… Ina has believed all this time that streetcars were part of the solution.


----------



## quashlo

*Matsue City proposes LRT line to open in 2012*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/politics/local/100104/lcl1001040915001-n1.htm



> Matsue City has decided to begin operation of a light rail transit (LRT) line using low-floor streetcars in FY2012. The proposed route would run between JR Matsue Station and Matsue Shinjiko Onsen Station on the Ichibata Electric Railway, and the city plans on holding a symposium to consider LRT introduction in Feburary.
> 
> Through the LRT line, Matsue City hopes to contribute in the effort to prevent global warming by reducing automobile emissions. In November of last year, the city’s New Transit System Working Group (Chairman: University of Tsukuba Professor Taniguchi Mamoru), composed of experts in the field, held its first session, and will prepare its recommendations for introduction in June of this year.
> 
> The basic route would run between JR Matsue Station and Matsue Shinjiko Onsen Station, but the city is studying four alignments serving Matsue Castle, the city’s General Gymnasium, Shimane University, and the Shimane Art Museum.
> 
> Matsue City will now hammer out the details of the LRT line’s financial feasibility and operations plan. The LRT movement began starting in 2006 in Toyama City with a third-sector operator. A planned introduction of LRT in Sakai City, Ōsaka Prefecture has been halted as a result of high project costs and other factors.
> 
> The LRT would operate with low-floor (nonstep) vehicles and be user-friendly for elderly and physically-disabled passengers. Motors would be powered with an environmentally-friendly battery system.


Matsue City is a minor city in western Japan and the capital of Shimane Prefecture. Rail service includes JR West’s San’in Main Line and the Ichibata Electric Railway.

In terms of battery-powered trams, Kawasaki Heavy Industries’ SWIMO and the Railway Technical Research Institute’s LH02 are the two most famous. Both were tested in regular operation by the Sapporo Municipal Transportation Bureau in its tram network.

SWIMO









_Source: Wikipedia_

Kawasaki SWIMO brochure: www.kawasakirailcar.com/SWIMO-Overview.pdf

LH02
This is a joint development by the Railway Technical Research Institute, Tōyō Denki Seizō, GS Yuasa Corporation, Tōkyū Car Corporation, and Alna Sharyō.









_Source: Wikipedia_


----------



## quashlo

*Naha City to launch pre-LRT experiment in 2011*
http://www.okinawatimes.co.jp/article/2010-01-05_1260



> It was announced on January 4 that Naha City has been advancing plans to launch a field trial using buses in FY2011 with the goal of introducing a full-fledged light rail transit (LRT) line. In February, the city will survey public opinion to be used in the determination of a specific alignment for the line. The city’s Transportation Master Plan Working Group (Chairman: University of Tōkyō Professor Harada Noboru) will submit its findings in March, after which the city will then begin negotiations with bus companies.
> 
> The basic alignment would start and end in the residential districts in the Mawashi area, traveling along Kokusai-dōri and through Naha’s new city center, intersecting with the Okinawa Urban Monorail. Based on surveys of citizens’ travel behavior during commute periods and other times of the day, the city determined that needs for such a system were high, and will now hammer out the details of the field trial, including the length of the trial and fare structure.
> 
> According to city representatives, the city is served by a web of buses operated by four different companies. To help provide information useful in proposing a final LRT alignment, the city believes it’s necessary to determine ridership and usage frequency among passengers by taking multiple bus lines operated by different companies and simplifying them into “model” lines.
> 
> In February, the city will ask citizens about route alignment and their vision for a model line that is user-friendly for everyone, from children to the elderly. Along frequently-congested Kokusai-dōri, the city plans to canvass public opinion on what an easy-to-use public transport system would look like.
> 
> The city’s Transportation Master Plan, incorporating comments from citizens, will be finalized in March. “Once we receive the findings from the working group, we will enter into discussions with the bus companies. I want to establish a path for introduction of an LRT system ten years from now,” says Mayor Onaga Takeshi.


Naha City is the capital of Okinawa Prefecture and is located on the main island (Okinawa Island). Although the city had rail service in the past, most of them had already been abandoned or damaged in World War II. Currently, it’s only rail-based transit system is the Okinawa Urban Monorail (YuiRail), which opened in 2003 and connects Naha Airport and Shuri Castle via the city’s central districts.

A comprehensive tour of the YuiRail, from Naha Airport to Shuri, with a short visit to Shuri Castle.





_Source: *mkurashina* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Sapporo City looking to extend municipal streetcar line*
http://mytown.asahi.com/hokkaido/news.php?k_id=01000001001040013



> *Towards central city revitalization*
> Sapporo City has finalized a policy to look into extending the municipally-operated streetcar line running in the southwest area of the city. The city will now consider the specifics of the extension alignment and financial feasibility. City officials say they hope to help increase activity in the city’s central district, while at the same time solving the streetcar system’s operating deficit and, in the future, helping in the fight against global warming by limiting automobile use in the central district.
> 
> The city opened its subway in 1971 only a short time before the city hosted the Winter Olympics. At the same time, the city continued abandonment of its streetcar system, which reached 25 km in length at its peak, until operations were down to a single line (8.5 km) in 1974, running from Nishi-Yonchōme to Susukino. The winds are now changing in favor of streetcars in regional cities throughout the country, including in Toyama City, which introduced a next-generation streetcar system (light rail transit, LRT) in 2006.
> 
> According to the Sapporo’s Citizens’ Urban Development Bureau, the candidate extensions include the following:
> 
> Sapporo Station and central Sapporo City
> Northeast, towards Naebo Station
> Northwest, towards the Municipal Hospital
> South, towards the Yamahana-Minami district
> Each of the extensions has an estimated project cost of ¥4 billion to ¥5 billion, but it’s possible that multiple extensions may be implemented together. In FY2010, the city plans on hearing public opinion before formally deciding on which extensions to implement.


Scenes of Sapporo’s last remaining streetcar line:





_Source: *m6s24hst* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Kotoden elevation project likely to be suspended*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/kagawa/news/20100108-OYT8T01382.htm



> In response to the Kagawa Prefectural Government expressing its intention to halt the elevation of the Takamatsu – Kotohira Electric Railroad (Kotoden), the Prefectural Public Works Projects Evaluation Committee (Chairman: Kagawa University Professor Emeritus Ihara Takeo) decided on January 8 to issue a recommendation to Kagawa Governor Manabe to stop the project. The Prefectural Government expects to formally approve the decision by the end of March, sending the project, which had been on the ice since FY2005 due to financial difficulties, back to square one.
> 
> The project was intended to relieve roadway congestion at grade crossings by elevating 2.6 km of the Kotoden Kotohira Line and 1 km of the Nagao Line through the central district of Takamatsu City, and the Prefectural Government had been working with the national and municipal governments to advance the project. Of the total project cost of ¥34 billion, the Prefectural Government was scheduled to shoulder ¥13 billion. Thus far, the prefecture has funded a total of ¥4.7 billion towards land acquisition, but has stopped progress in an effort to reign in its budget.
> 
> On December 8, six members of the committee deliberated over the project. The committee concluded that “a halt to the project is unavoidable,” citing the critical state of the Prefectural Government’s finances and a less apparent need for the project after decreases in street traffic. The Prefectural Government’s Urban Planning Section says, “We didn’t expect that traffic volumes would decrease. To ensure that the money we’ve already invested isn’t put to waste, we’re hoping to make active use of the land we’ve acquired.”


Scenes of Kotoden 1200 series (ex-Keikyū 700 series (2nd gen.))





_Source: *norimonopodcast* on YouTube_

Scenes of some of Kotoden’s oldest cars, painted in sepia and cream, from 2007.
The 1000 series and 3000 series were constructed in 1926.
The 60 series are ex-Keikyū trains dating all the way to 1913.
These no longer run in regular service. The 1000 and 3000 series are preserved, but the 60 series was scrapped.





_Source: *norimonopodcast* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Aichi Prefecture increases funding to Linimo*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/s/article/2010011090094249.html



> Aichi Prefecture has finalized a plan that would provide supplementary funding of ¥2.86 billion for the next four years to Aichi Rapid Transport (President: Aichi Prefecture governor Kanda Masaaki), the third-sector operator of the Linimo (Tōbu Kyūryū Line), which continues to operate in the red. As the first-year’s worth of funding, the Prefectural Government itemized ¥560 million in its budget proposal for FY2010, and will also ask five jurisdictions along the line, including Nagoya City, Seto City, and Nagakute Town for additional funding support.
> 
> The effort is an attempt to stabilize the company’s financing by increasing funding, but as the financial situation for the local jurisdictions worsens, it’s likely there will be debate over the request for additional funds.
> 
> The Linimo opened in 2005 as a means of transport access to the Aichi World Expo. Up until the second year, daily ridership was above 50,000, but plummeted the third year into service. Ridership levels have dropped to about half of the original ridership forecast of 31,000, resulting in a persistent operating shortfall for the line.
> 
> After Aichi Rapid Transport claimed that it expected to default on its loans in its FY2008 financial statement, Aichi Prefecture, as majority investor, converted ¥390 million of its loans into stock in the company that same year, providing financial support outside of loan repayments for the first time. The upcoming effort marks the second series of financial support for the company.
> 
> According to the company’s near-term financial stabilization plan, a total of ¥4.8 billion in supplementary funding sources is needed until FY2013. Of this amount, Aichi Prefecture will bear ¥2.86 billion, with the remaining ¥1.94 billion divided among the five local jurisdictions. The total funding contribution from the five jurisdictions for FY2010 is expected to be ¥380 million.
> 
> The Prefectural Government and five local jurisdictions will continue with the conversion of debt into company stock, strengthening the financial base of the railway through monetary support.
> 
> Linimo ridership must grow by two percent per year in order to meet the goal of 25,000 daily riders by 2020, a target number that has already been revised down from the original ridership goals. In addition, there is a fear that additional financial support may be necessary starting in 2014 in order to control debt. A comprehensive counterstrategy to increase ridership demand is required, and prefectural representatives have asked for understanding from the public, saying, “Development leading to increased population and location of facilities along the line is critical.”


----------



## quashlo

*Tama opens Twitter page*

Wakayama Electric Railway opened a Twitter page for their mascot cat Tama:
http://twitter.com/ekichoTAMA

I posted a video about Tama here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45554231&postcount=473


----------



## quashlo

*Nagoya City expands student pass program*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/aichi/news/20091229-OYT8T00105.htm



> On December 28, Nagoya City announced that it will expand the use of “student commuter passes” on the municipal subway and buses to beyond simply commuting to and from school to include to trips to afterschool study sessions and part-time jobs. This is the first time in Japan that a student commuter pass is being sold for both bus and subway services without limits on the trip purpose or coverage area.
> 
> Up until now, the city has been selling “school commuter passes” where the trip purpose is limited to trips to and from school, and the coverage area is restricted to the shortest route between the student’s house and the nearest station to the school. Starting March 1, however, the city will begin offering “student commuter passes,” where trip purpose is unrestricted and discounts are 40 to 50 percent above a regular commuter pass.
> 
> Students from nursery school to university can purchase the tickets, but must show their student identification card. Currently, approximately 100,000 customers use the school commuter pass.


----------



## quashlo

*Retirement of Meitetsu 7100 series*

I didn’t have a chance to post this one earlier…
Last day of regular service was November 27, with special charter run on November 29.

Last days of service





_Source: *ayokoi* on YouTube_

Farewell charter run





_Source: *AGUIMOVIE* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Keikyū signs deal with ANA to compete against Tōkyō Monorail*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tokyo/20091230/CK2009123002000046.html



> The battle between Keihin Electric Express Railway (Keikyū) and Tōkyō Monorail to win passengers traveling between Haneda Airport and central Tōkyō is set to heat up in 2010.
> 
> Keikyū has signed a deal with All Nippon Airways (ANA) and will launch a special campaign between January 12 and March 11, 2010. The campaign is targeted at passengers using ANA flights departing from or arriving at Haneda. Passengers who show their boarding tickets or ANA Mileage Card will receive special discounted tickets on Keikyū, reducing the roundtrip fare between Shinagawa and Haneda Airport by ¥200 to ¥600. Passengers can purchase the tickets at Haneda Airport Station, Shinagawa Station, and Yokohama Station.
> 
> Spokespersons for Keikyū say, “Up until now, we’ve been offering special discounted tickets to and from Haneda, but only on certain air routes. With the positive response from our customers, we’ve expanded the program to all of ANA’s flights at Haneda.”
> 
> Meanwhile, Tōkyō Monorail is using its ties as part of the JR East Group to strengthen its campaign programs with JR Kyūshū, Nishitetsu (Fukuoka City), and the Fukuoka City Transportation Bureau. Starting in March 2010, IC farecards from all four companies will become interoperable.
> 
> The three Kyūshū railway operators combine to create a wide network through the northern parts of Kyūshū, including a direct subway service to Fukuoka Airport. By allowing use of the three Kyūshū farecards on the Tōkyō Monorail, the company hopes to lure passengers away from Keikyū.
> 
> In commemoration of interoperability between the four IC farecards, JR East and the three Kyūshū operators will issue commemorative farecards featuring all four mascot characters.
> 
> According to a study by the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT), the share of transport to Haneda Airport is fairly even, with 30 percent for the Monorail and 28 percent for Keikyū. The two companies are continuing the battle to win passengers by reducing fares and travel times.


----------



## quashlo

*Kachidoki Station improvements to relieve congestion from development boom*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/national/news/CK2010010702000233.html



> A new platform is set to be constructed at the Tōkyō Metropolitan (Toei) Subway Ōedo Line’s Kachidoki Station (Chūō Ward), which is extremely congested during the morning periods. With the development boom in the area surrounding the station, ridership at the station has skyrocketed. The Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation has devised makeshift solutions such as increasing station entrances at surface level, but says the station is “at its limit” without major improvements. Condominium construction along Tōkyō’s waterfront areas has been continuing, with measures to alleviate congestion such as new faregate locations also being undertaken at Toyosu Station (Kōtō Ward) on the Tōkyō Metro Yūrakuchō Line.
> 
> According the Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation, Kachidoki Station consists of a single island platform, and passengers boarding and alighting trains in both the counterclockwise direction towards Ryōgoku and the clockwise direction towards Daimon use the same island. The Bureau will construct a new platform parallel to the existing island, alleviating congestion by providing exclusive platforms for the counterclockwise and clockwise directions.
> 
> This marks the first time platforms have been added to a station on the Toei Subway, and preliminary construction will begin in 2010 at an expected total project cost of approx. ¥10 billion. The Bureau will now request Master Plan approval, as well as approval from the national government, but representatives say, “The work is the equivalent of building an entirely new station,” and that completion is five years or more into the future.
> 
> Average daily entries and exits at Kachidoki Station for FY2008 were 82,000, an eight percent increase over the previous year, and almost triple the 30,000 entries and exits when the station opened in 2000. In 2001, Harumi Island Triton Square, with a mix of condominiums, office buildings, and retail facilities, opened nearby, and construction of high-rise condominium towers has been continuing.
> 
> Congestion is particularly bad during the 8:00 to 9:00 am hour. Passengers disembarking trains swarm the platform, with the next train arriving before the crowd has even cleared. Even after exiting the faregates, passengers wait in long queues to reach the surface, with some people using the nearby Tsukishima Station instead to avoid the congestion.
> 
> As a result, the two surface entrances proposed in the planning stages even before the line opened have been doubled to the current four entrances. The Bureau has experimented with ways to improve passenger flow, including deployment of eight security staff to control the crowds and increasing the speed of the up escalator from the platforms to the station concourse level from 30 m per minute to 40 m per minute.
> 
> “This is all we can do for now. Development projects will continue, and we won’t be able to keep pace without substantial improvements,” says a Bureau representative.
> 
> The same development boom is happening around Toyosu Station. According to Tōkyō Metro, average daily entries and exits at the station for FY2008 were 123,000, an 11 percent increase over the previous year and twice what it was five years before in FY2003, when the number was a little over 50,000 entries and exits. Tōkyō Metro is currently constructing improvements at the station to increase faregate locations from one to two by March 2012.


Some aerials, showing the scale of the development in the area:

Kachidoki (2009.11)
The Ōedo Line runs underneath the left-right (east-west) road in this picture. The taller tower under construction is Kachidoki View Tower, a 55-story condo tower. The shorter one will be a 45-story condo tower.









_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2009/11/2009-7731.html_

Toyosu (2009.12)
The Yūrakuchō Line runs underneath the wide up-down (roughly south-north) road.









_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2009/12/post-48ba.html_


----------



## quashlo

*TX spurs rapid development in Kashiwa City*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/chiba/20100106/CK2010010602000110.html



> A new urban plan for Kashiwa City’s Northern Kashiwa Central District began in 2000. With the opening of the Tsukuba Express (TX) in 2005, the areas around stations within the district have become home to large-scale retail facilities and high-rise condominium towers, completely transforming the town within the last ten years. In adjacent areas, research facilities have been sprouting one after another, spurring an advanced style of urban development that incorporates industry, government, and academia.
> 
> “This used to be a golf course. There were forests, but virtually no large buildings whatsoever,” said Masuda Shigeo (59yo), a local town councilor in the Northern Kashiwa Central District, as he recounted memories of what the area was like ten years ago.
> 
> Masuda was born and raised in this area. Growing up, “roads” meant dirt roads, and there was nothing but the paths between ricefields, overgrown with grass. It was a quiet rural area, with farmers’ homes scattered within seas of crop fields.
> 
> But with the opening of the TX nearing, land readjustment projects kicked off ten years ago, and the sound of heavy machinery soon began echoing through the landscape. Forests were sliced down and large bulldozers leveled the ground.
> 
> “There are all sorts of opinions regarding the cutting-down of the trees, but for me, I’m full of anticipation more than sadness. It’s good to see our town quickly embracing new urban development,” said Masuda, smiling.
> 
> Development in the Northern Kashiwa Central District is proceeding in the area surrounding Kashiwa no Ha Campus Station on the TX. The area covered by Chiba Prefecture’s land readjustment project stretches across approx. 273 ha, or 58 Tōkyō Domes. The project is scheduled for completion in FY2022.
> 
> In the area surrounding the station, large-scale shopping center LaLaport Kashiwanoha (opened 2006) and high-rise condominium towers, in addition to a hospital and banks, have already been constructed. Office buildings, condominiums, and hotels are also scheduled to be constructed soon.
> 
> Meanwhile, various research institutions have settled into the adjacent Kashiwa no Ha District. Starting with the National Cancer Center in 1992, the Prefectural Government’s industrial support facility Tōkatsu Techno Plaza (1998), the University of Tōkyō’s Institute for Cosmic Ray Reseach (2000) and Institute for Solid State Physics (2000), and Chiba University’s Center for Environment, Health, and Field Sciences (2003) followed. The University of Tōkyō is also looking to relocate laboratories into the district.
> 
> In an effort to take full advantage of the benefits, universities, governments, and private industry have collaborated to develop the Northern Kashiwa Central District into a science city and cutting-edge green city. Field experiments involving shared use of zero-emissions electric bicycles and regular bicycles among residents are being conducted.
> 
> Kashiwa City has two faces—the first is the central area near the gateway to the city, Kashiwa Station, and the second is the historical southern areas of the city in the former Shōnan Town district. Kashiwa City’s central area is filled with shopping districts and is known as an active area, alive with people, while it’s southern area is known for the Kitanosaku Kofun Group—some of the oldest _kofun_ mounds in all of Higashi-Katsushika—and ruins related to Taira no Masakado.
> 
> A woman working for a non-profit organization familiar with Kashiwa City’s urban development says she is hopeful of the development of northern Kashiwa City as an “academic town”: “The entire city will benefit by becoming more attractive. It’s wonderful to see a city develop with multiple facets, so I’m waiting in anticipation of the growth in the northern parts of the city.”


Kashiwa no Ha Campus Station (10,100 daily entries (2008))


_Source: *oda.shinsuke* on Flickr_


_Source: *oda.shinsuke* on Flickr_


_Source: *batta* on Flickr_

An aerial from 2008. The east side of the station is residential towers (Park City Kashiwa no Ha), while LaLaport Kashiwanoha occupies the west side.


_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2008/12/2008-405a.html_


----------



## quashlo

*Suicides account for almost half of all service disruptions in Tōkyō*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/1229/TKY200912290320.html



> The new year is approaching, and almost everyday there is news of some train being delayed somewhere—the most common reason is suicide. In one day, there were as many as four cases within the span of a mere two hours. According to the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT), of the 679 cases of service disruptions last fiscal year in Tōkyō and the surrounding three prefectures (Kanagawa, Saitama, Chiba), suicides accounted for 307 (45 percent) of the cases. That share is increasing year-by-year.
> 
> On December 21, the MLIT held a conference with representatives from 12 railway operators in Greater Tōkyō to discuss cancelled service and major service disruptions causing delays of 30 minutes or more, as well as ways to counteract suicides.
> 
> According to the MLIT, suicides by railway in the Tōkyō area have been increasing year-over-year since FY2004, reaching 307 cases in FY2008. For FY2009, 170 cases have already occurred as of the end of November at facilities under the administration of JR East, on pace to match the numbers for FY2008, which saw the highest recorded number of cases in recent history.
> 
> The installation of waist-high platform doors is seen as a countermeasure to prevent passengers from coming into contact with moving trains, but railway operators have yet to identify a strategy to combat suicides. Some railway executives were quoted as saying, “These incidents have an impact on our customers’ privacy, so we don’t retain the details of the accidents, even internally.”
> 
> A spokesperson for the Japanese Private Railway Association, which is composed of 72 private railway companies throughout Japan and conducts various studies, admitted, “We’re still extremely naïve about the topic. While it definitely seems like something we need to be addressing, we currently have nothing established as of yet.”
> 
> This autumn, JR East installed blue light-emitting diode (LED) lighting on platforms at all 29 stations on the Yamanote Line. The railway hopes that the color blue, which is said to calm people, will help prevent suicides.
> 
> After installation of the blue LED lighting, the railway says the number of people jumping onto Yamanote Line tracks has dropped slightly, but that experts are split on the actual scientific benefit of the measure.
> 
> *Four suicides in two hours*
> The evening of December 9, in the span of a mere two hours, four people committed suicide by train in the Tōkyō area. I looked at the situation surrounding each of the cases to understand why these people chose the railway to end their life.
> 
> 5:15 pm. At a JR station in Chiyoda Ward, Tōkyō, a 51yo man from Ibaraki Prefecture was struck by a rapid train and died. The man, who was standing on the platform, jumped onto the tracks. He left no will behind.
> 
> 5:55 pm. An unemployed man (65yo) entered a grade crossing on the Keisei Line in Katsushika Ward, Tōkyō, was struck by a train, and died. Some victims, such as this man, crawl beneath the crossing arms to enter the track. He lived in a cheap rooming house in San’ya and was receiving government assistance. According to friends, lately he had been troubled by health issues.
> 
> 6:09 pm. A woman was struck by a JR train in Saitama City. The Saitama Prefectural Police are confirming her identity at the moment, but it appears she was a foreigner living nearby. As one of her children living in Japan was about to have a grandchild for her, she moved to Japan. The contents of her will said, “The language and lifestyle (here) is too different… I can’t take it.”
> 
> 7:25 pm. A man jumped off the platform and in front of a Tōkyū Line express train entering a station in Yamato City, Kanagawa Prefecture. The contents of his shoulder bag showered the scene of the incident. Among them was a memo: “I’m sorry.” The man was a pharmacist. An employee at the hospital where he worked said, “The family had told us it was an accident.”


----------



## quashlo

*Hankyū unveils new uniforms for 100th anniversary*
http://holdings.hankyu-hanshin.co.jp/ir/data/ER201001142N1.pdf



> With our 100th anniversary in March of this year, Hankyū Corporation will introduce new uniforms for our station staff and train crews on March 14, coinciding with the opening of the new Settsu-shi Station. In addition, Nose Electric Railway, which shares our uniforms, will also feature the new uniforms.
> 
> In order to instill trust and connection with our customers, Hankyū has redesigned its uniforms, with gratitude on the part of each and every one of our employees to the passengers that have supported us for an entire century. With aspirations towards building another 100 years of the Hankyū Electric Railway, we will continue our efforts into improving service.
> 
> The new uniforms not only use comfortable stretch fabrics, but also are designed for easy visibility by all of our customers, featuring larger nametags with employee position and last name also presented in English. The dress shirt fabric is an environmentally-friendly design, making use of recycled polyester from used plastic bottles.
> 
> This uniform change is the first since our summer uniforms changed in 1990 and winter uniforms changed in 1996.
> 
> Uniforms for our information staff will also be changed.


The press release contains images.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau auctions off items*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/tabi/domestic/railway/20100107-OYT8T01137.htm



> On January 7, the Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau announced that it would offer up for online auction 77 subway- and bus-related items (a total of 15 different types of items) which are no longer of use.
> 
> The items, including a unique subway model setup used in training Bureau employees, are set to draw the attention of railfans.
> 
> This is the third time the Bureau has offered items up for auction, and this time around, the star item up for grabs is a 32 mm gauge (“O” gauge) subway model setup. The aluminum train car is 9 cm tall, 43 cm long, and 8 cm wide, and is scheduled to be offered at an estimated price of ¥3,500.
> 
> The Bureau is also offering other items, including old directional signs and fare charts once used in subway stations. Three of the frog-shaped trash receptacles for used newspapers and magazines, popular in previous auctions, will also be offered up for bid. The total estimated price of all the items being offered is ¥298,000. The items would otherwise have been consigned as industrial waste, but Bureau spokespersons say they hope to make even a little money off of them.
> 
> The items are being offered through an auction site at Internet giant Yahoo! (http://koubai.auctions.yahoo.co.jp), and the bidding period will last from January 13 to February 4.


The userpage for the Bureau is here:
http://koubai.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/k_osa_osaka_traffic

In addition to the items mentioned in the article, the Bureau is offering signal heads and boxes, roll signs, car number plates, car manufacturer plates, car headlights and taillights, and operator dashboards, as well as bus-related items.


----------



## quashlo

*Keihan CEO in line to become chairman of Ōsaka CCI*
http://www.asahi.com/travel/rail/news/OSK201001150115.html



> On January 15, the Ōsaka Chamber of Commerce and Industry (OCCI) announced that with the upcoming departure of Chairman Nomura Akio (Chairman of Ōsaka Gas), it will promote Vice-Chairman Satō Shigetaka (CEO of Keihan Electric Railway) to the post of Chairman. It’s expected that Satō will assume the post after a formal decision at a regular meeting of chamber members in March 29.
> 
> Satō has been strengthening Keihan Electric Railway’s financial structure by stepping out of money-losing business markets and reorganizing the railway group’s companies. Through the opening of the new Nakanoshima Line within Ōsaka, Satō has also played an active role in the urban development of Ōsaka. Satō has been vice-chairman of the OCCI since 2005, and was also chairman of the Japan Private Railways Association up until May of last year.
> 
> At a press conference in Ōsaka City, Satō remarked, “As they say, ‘With duties comes responsibility.’ I want to devote my efforts to the development of Ōsaka and the entire Kansai area.” Chairman Nomura, who is leaving his post approximately a year and a half before the end of his term, said, “Keihan Electric Railway has contributed to the development of the region for 100 years. I am hopeful that Satō will inherit that DNA as our new leader.”
> 
> The chairman OCCI typically fills two to three terms of three years each, and leaves the post in the middle of the last term. Satō will first assume the remaining period of Nomura’s term until October 2011, after which he will be reelected as chairman on November 11.
> 
> The last time someone from the railway industry served as chairman was six years ago, when Tashiro Wa (former President of Kintetsu Corporation) left his post in 2004 after a five-year run. Satō will also be the second Keihan executive and the first in ninety years to serve as OCCI chairman.


----------



## quashlo

*Sankei Shimbun interviews Keihan CEO*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100129/biz1001291420018-n1.htm



> *Keihan will be celebrating its 100th anniversary in April.*
> _With the start of another century for our company, the one thing we must not forget is entrepreneurial spirit. I’m in the process of compiling a review of our company’s 100-year history, and I recall the philosophy of Shibusawa Eiichi (1840-1931), who was the founding chairman of our company. I recall how we cleared a path for ourselves from the end of World War I through to the Shōwa Depression. Our company has a history of creativity and ingenuity, from stocking electricity during the nighttime periods for use during the morning rush hour, to developing batteries for the end cars on our trains, and there are many things to learn from our past, including creative ways to cut down costs._
> 
> *Last year, group company Hotel Keihan opened hotels in Asakusa, Tōkyō and Sapporo.*
> _Tōkyō and Sapporo are nowhere near our railway network, but we hope the customers who have developed our brand locally will use our hotels elsewhere. When I went on a tour of the hotels, there were women who use Keihan trains every day who learned about the opening of hotels and came to visit. In other words, our brand area is expanding. We’re scrutinizing our hotel business very closely, what with the economic downturn, but we are also looking to secure properties with the right conditions._
> 
> *Last year was the one-year anniversary of the Nakanoshima Line (Tenmabashi – Nakanoshima), but ridership on the line appears to be lower than projected.*
> _Once the new Festival Hall and Ōsaka City’s contemporary art museum are finished, the Nakanoshima area will change drastically within five to six years. The railway network makes a positive contribution to urban development. The vitality from last year’s Aqua Metropolis 2009 event was incredible. After seeing the interest among our employees in bringing vitality to Nakanoshima as part of their work, I was ecstatic._
> 
> *How will you combat declining ridership across the board?*
> _We established a company executive system, separating strategic and business operations lines, but our business lines are still not sufficiently independent. We will be increasing the purity of business operations, improving the efficiency of our management structure as we continue to reevaluate our ventures. We will be looking at just how we can increase profits in the hopes of creating a large and robust company._
> 
> Satō Shigetaka: Graduated with a law degree from Kyōto University and joined Keihan Electric Railway in 1965. After serving as board member, executive director, and president, he became CEO of the railway in June 2007. At the end of March 2010, he is scheduled to become the 25th chairman of the Ōsaka Chamber of Commerce and Industry. He was born in Ōsaka City and is 68 years old.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka governor pushes back proposed timeline for Naniwasuji Line five years*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/politics/local/100112/lcl1001121105000-n1.htm



> In the dilemma surrounding the Kansai region’s three airports, on January 12 Ōsaka Governor Hashimoto Tōru, who has been championing the closure of Ōsaka (Itami) International Airport, said, “Completion of the Naniwasuji Line, which is a prerequisite for the closure of Itami, would be difficult to realize in ten years, meaning the closure would have to occur 15 to 20 years from now.” Initially, Governor Hashimoto had been calling for a closure in 2035, but later shortened his target timeframe, saying, “If the Naniwasuji Line opens, we can close Itami within ten years from now.” In regards to the closure, the governor also advocated, “Airport strategy is national strategy. Approval by jurisdictions adjacent to the airport is not required.”
> 
> On January 6, Governor Hashimoto explained that the Naniwasuji Line connecting to Shin-Ōsaka and Namba would substantially improve access between central Ōsaka and Kansai International Airport (KIX), and that his goal was to close Itami within the next ten years. After hearing from relevant agencies that completion of the Naniwasuji Line within ten years would be difficult, however, the Governor said he revised his target timeline.
> 
> In regards to the closure of Itami, the Governor also remarked, “It is the duty of municipalities to evaluate ways to revitalize their neighborhoods based on the policies adopted by the national government,” saying closure was possible without the need for approval from the local jurisdictions.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Station redevelopment area to be known as Ōsaka Station City*
http://osaka.yomiuri.co.jp/news/20100123-OYO1T00396.htm



> On January 22, JR West announced that the name for the redevelopment area surrounding Ōsaka Station (Kita Ward, Ōsaka City) will be Ōsaka Station City.
> 
> As a “new landmark” scheduled for completion in spring 2011, the gateway to Ōsaka is beginning to show its new face. Construction is proceeding on a dome roof spanning all platforms at the station, a building set to become home to department store JR Ōsaka Mitsukoshi–Isetan (90,000 sq m total), and other facilities, with a topping-out ceremony scheduled on the construction site on January 28.
> 
> The 28-story aboveground, three-story belowground building under construction on the north side of the station is the North Gate Building. JR West also announced that the building will house not only Mitsukoshi–Isetan, but also a total of 196 tenants including restaurants and goods retailers. The building is targeted at women in their 20s to early 30s and will be called Lucua.
> 
> On the south side of the station, Acty Ōsaka is being expanded and will become home to Daimaru’s Umeda store, which will expand almost 60 percent beyond its current floor space. The building will be named the South Gate Building, putting an end to the name “Acty,” which the public has known for close to 30 years.


The name appears to be taken from the Tōkyō Station City project at Tōkyō Station.

Some pics of the Acty Ōsaka expansion (2010.01.18). This terminal building is owned by the JR West Group, and tenants include Daimaru Department Store, the Hotel Granvia Ōsaka (part of JR West Hotels), and medical offices. This building will become the South Gate Building of Ōsaka Station City. This is from the east.









_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

From the west.









_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

From the observation deck inside the Hankyū Grand Building.









_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

Views of the future North Gate Building and platform area (2010.01.18). The exterior on the highrise tower is mostly finished.









_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

You can see the helipad being worked on atop the roof of the highrise.









_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

Progress has been made on the large platform canopy. 









_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

Some ground-level and platform-level pics from 2010.01.









_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_









_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_

This will be the location of the pedestrian bridge connection to Hankyū Umeda.









_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_









_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_

Now, some shots from platform level.









_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_

Looking at the Ōsaka Loop Line platforms during the morning rush hour, as construction on the canopy proceeds overhead.









_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_

Looking at Acty Ōsaka as a regional rapid (_kukan kaisoku_) from the Yamatoji Line enters the station.









_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_









_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_









_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_


----------



## quashlo

*Kyōto Municipal Subway adds trains during evening periods*　　
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/kyoto/news/20100121-OYT8T00034.htm



> In order to increase the convenience of the Kyōto Municipal Subway, the Kyōto Municipal Transportation Bureau will add four roundtrips after 9:00 pm on the Tōzai and Karasuma Lines starting in late March, increasing convenience for passengers. The service changes will also make headways more uniform, decreasing transfer time between the two lines at Karasuma Oike Station. Although the change will mean increased operating costs for the subway, a spokesperson for the Transportation Bureau says, “We’re taking a ‘preemptive strike’ to increase ridership in the hope that it leads to an improved financial situation.”
> 
> The last increase in scheduled trains was 10 years ago in 2000. Between 9:00 and 11:00 pm, the Bureau will add one roundtrip on the Karasuma Line and three roundtrips on the Tōzai Line.
> 
> The Bureau also reevaluated its schedule, which up until now had a tendency for headway irregularity during the evening periods. Headways will be made uniform to approx. 10 minutes and the schedule is now designed such that trains on the two lines will arrive at Karasuma Oike Station simultaneously, waiting as long as five minutes to allow for transfers. In the current schedule, passengers wait for as long as fifteen minutes when transferring during the 9:00 to 10:00 pm hour, and many customers complained.
> 
> In addition, departure times for the last trains at Karasuma Oike Station bound for all four directions (north, south, east, and west) will be set at 11:55 pm. As a result, passengers taking the last train from any station to Karasuma Oike Station will no longer have to waste time transferring at the station.
> 
> The increased trains and schedule changes will increase operating costs by ¥17 million annually, but the Transportation Bureau expects to see an increase in daily ridership of 500 as new passengers switch from other transport modes, increasing annual revenues by about ¥35 million.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West expands small-scale tenant building developments*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100122/biz1001222351036-n1.htm



> On January 22, it was announced that JR West Group’s efforts to create small- to mid-size tenant building developments on idle land surrounding train stations have surpassed 30 locations, centered in the Keihanshin (Kyōto – Ōsaka – Kōbe) area. The program assembles an array of restaurants, clinics, and other facilities inside tenant buildings to meet neighborhood needs, and is aimed at boosting the image of neighborhoods along the line through unique urban design. The railway hopes to create a connected series of stations with attached buildings and facilities that support the lifestyle needs of railway customers in order to expand its passenger market.
> 
> JR West Group began development of tenant buildings on land it inherited from the former Japanese National Railways in 1999. At a current total of 31 locations surrounding stations, the railway has succeeded in luring tenants ranging from clinics and restaurants to convenience stores and wholesale electronics retailers. The program is aimed at creating unique urban development that meets neighborhood needs, and has received high praise from local residents.
> 
> In September of last year, a “health-oriented” retail building (five stories, with gross floor area of 4,860 sq m) opened outside Suma Kaihin Kōen Station in Kōbe City’s Suma Ward, designed to contribute in efforts to meet the needs of an aging population and provide medical care. In addition to rental housing exclusively for seniors, an internal medicine clinic, pharmacy, and fitness club also signed leases in the building. In the area surrounding the station, JR West Group is in the process of developing condominium housing, with completion scheduled in March 2011. The railway group’s project manager says, “We’ve succeeded in attracting facilities that provide access to health care at the neighborhood level, without the need to visit large general hospitals in the city’s central areas.”
> 
> In February 2008, a convenience store and a private night school signed leases inside a building (three stories, with approx. 570 sq m of gross floor area) that opened on the west side of Minami-Kusatsu Station in Kusatsu City, Shiga Prefecture. Inside another building (approx. 1,000 sq m of gross floor area) that opened in March 2008 just northwest of Kakogawa Station in Kakogawa City, Hyōgo Prefecture, a drugstore and restaurants are open. JR West Group says, “We will continue our efforts in community development through active reuse of our land, such as multifamily housing developments on the site of former company housing.”
> 
> President Sasaki Takayuki of JR West explains, “By developing unique, small- to mid-size tenant buildings one by one at each of our stations, we will help develop neighborhoods along our railway network that when assembled together, can provide a wide array of services to local residents.” And by connecting these unique station-side neighborhoods, the railway will also see increased ridership.


*Suma Kaihin Kōen Station*
This station opened fairly recently in March 2008 on the JR Kōbe Line (San’yō Main Line).


_Source: *misijp* on Flickr_


_Source: *kiha185uzushio* on Flickr_


_Source: *kamoda* on Flickr_


_Source: *kamoda* on Flickr_

*Minami-Kusatsu Station*
I posted some pictures here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47410485&postcount=560

*Kakogawa Station*
This station was elevated in 2005, so it’s basically an entirely new station. It’s on the JR Kōbe Line (San’yō Main Line) and Kakogawa Line, with 21,700 daily entries (2007).

South Exit.


_Source: Wikipedia_

North Exit.


_Source: Wikipedia_


_Source: Wikipedia_

The station’s retail center is named Vierra Kakogawa.


_Source: Wikipedia_


----------



## quashlo

*Kōbe Electric Railway Ao Line in dire straits*　
http://www.kobe-np.co.jp/news/shakai/0002656312.shtml



> The Kōbe Electric Railway (Shintetsu) Ao Line (Suzurandai – Ao), which has been in the red annually by over ¥1 billion for the past eight years, could be on the brink of abandonment. In response to requests by Shintetsu that it will be difficult to maintain the line on its own, officials from the local jurisdictions of Kōbe City, Miki City, and Ono City and local representatives formed a Revitalization Working Group (Chairman: Ono City vice-mayor Kobayashi Seigō) in November of last year. The group is scheduled to launch a detailed funding assistance program starting in April, but it remains to be seen whether the efforts will lead to increased ridership.
> 
> “As a result of an aging population, our ridership has dropped to half of what it was during its peak. We’ve already converted trains to one-man operation and taken other measures, so there’s not much else we can do to reduce personnel expenses and other costs,” explained a Shintetsu project manager of the railway’s dire situation, as he presented data to the first session of the working group held on December 11 of last year at Miki City Hall.
> 
> According to Shintetsu, the population along the line within “commuting” age (either to school or work) is dropping by 1 to 1.5 percent annually as a result of population aging. The line must also deal with competition from buses, all factors which have combined to bring down revenue.
> 
> Fixed expenditures alone, such as maintenance of tracks and station buildings, surpasses revenue, but even if the company continues corporate efforts such as making stations unmanned and cutting employee wages, the deficit will only increase.
> 
> Other lines of business which serve to offset the Ao Line’s deficit are also facing reduced profits, with ordinary profit from these businesses not even reaching ¥100 million. As a result, the railway says, “Maintain operations on a line that has an annual deficit of ¥1 billion has become extremely difficult for us.”
> 
> As part of its stabilization plan, the railway has received a total of approx. ¥930 million in funding support since FY2004 from the national, prefectural, and municipal governments to cover the cost of safety improvements. But the plan expired in FY2009, and citing a lack of ridership increase despite all the funding, the railway petitioned for the establishment of the working group.
> 
> Under the Act on Revitalization and Rehabilitation of Local Public Transportation Systems enacted in 2007, the working group can receive funding from the national government if its assistance program is approved. The group is working to develop an assistance plan through January, finalizing a specific plan by March to be implemented starting in April.
> 
> The working group’s executive office, Ono City, constructed locally-operated restaurants and community facilities at Ao Station and Kashiyama Station last year. The city hopes to increase affection for the station and increase ridership through the effort. The same concepts helped increase ridership on the JR Kakogawa Line when it was electrified in December 2004.
> 
> The city’s project manager says, “We are considering having city employees take the lead by commuting in an environmentally-friendly way by riding Shintetsu trains. We hope to build a movement with local residents to keep the line running.”
> 
> In addition to proposals to maximize operational cost-efficiency, such as by reducing train lengths during the midday periods when ridership is low, the working group plans to jointly sponsor events with Shintetsu, such as hiking and other activities. In addition, students at the Prefectural Ono High School who use the line to commute to school have begun to feel the crisis, and have submitted their own revitalization plans.
> 
> According to the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT), 79 percent of the country’s local railroads, including small- to mid-sized private railways and third-sector railways, are operating in the red. In the ten year since 2000, 30 lines have been abandoned stretching approx. 635 km.
> 
> Working group chairman and Kōbe International University urban policy professor Doi Tsutomu points out the need for public funding support: “Railways are a social infrastructure, and are a critical means of mobility for seniors and others who cannot drive. Countries whose governments don’t support railway operations are a minority. If the line is abandoned, it will be difficult to bring it back.”


----------



## quashlo

*New station building at JR Takarazuka Station to open February 20*
http://mytown.asahi.com/hyogo/news.php?k_id=29000001001230003



> On January 22, JR West and Takarazuka City announced that the new station building at JR Takarazuka Station will open to the public on February 20. In addition to more convenient transfers with Hankyū due to the elevation of the faregate locations and concourse level, new retail facilities inside the station will open in March. The traffic circle outside the station is also scheduled for widening, promising to drastically change the flow of people directly outside the station.
> 
> The new station is a three-story steel-frame structure with approx. 1,500 sq m of floor area. The faregates and concourse are located on the second floor, and are directly connected to a pedestrian bridge to and from Hankyū Takarazuka Station. Up until now, the faregates have been located on the first floor, and passengers transferring from the Ōsaka-bound platforms to Hankyū have been forced to go up and down several flights of stairs. The hassle of moving through the station has now been alleviated, however, with the new station featuring four new escalators and two new elevators connecting the platforms and paid area of the station.
> 
> On the east side of the concourse, new retail facility Eki Marché Takarazuka will open March 8. Four retail tenants will fill the space, including foods shop Deli Festa, which receives its products from Ikari Supermarket, and a fashion accessories store.
> 
> Starting this summer when JR’s temporary station structure will be demolished, the city will begin work on expanding the traffic circle outside the station by approx. 800 sq m from its current size of approx. 7,900 sq m. The work is scheduled for completion as early as autumn of next year. The sidewalk and parking lots will be widened and the curved road on the JR station side will be straigtened, smoothing the flow of cars inside the traffic circle.


This is JR’s main terminus for Takarazuka City, and sees 31,000 daily entries (2007). The station sits just across from Hankyū Takarazuka Station.

First, some pictures of construction from 2009.06:
_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_

Rendering










Steel frame of the station under construction.










Hankyū Takarazuka Station.










A bit in the distance on the east side of the station, Geo Tower Takarazuka is under construction, a pair of 32- and 33-story residential towers being developed by Hankyū. Takarazuka has strong ties to Hankyū Railway, and is home to the Takarazuka Revue.










Some newer pictures from 2009.10:
_http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_




























From the pedestrian bridge.










Archrival Hankyū.










From the existing platform bridge. The tracks will remain at-grade, but the new station is being designed to wrap above the platforms with an elevated concourse.










A rapid on the Fukuchiyama Line (JR Takarazuka Line) waits at the station.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Nada Station renovation*

This is a minor station on the JR Kōbe Line located in Nada Ward, Kōbe City. Daily entries are 22,300 (2007). The works at the station involved accessibility / barrier-free improvements, construction of an elevated concourse spanning the platforms, and construction of a north-south public passage that allows access over the tracks for the general public. The new station officially opened to the public in September 2009, but work on putting the finishing touches and demolishing the temporary station still remains. The original station featured historic wooden architecture that survived World War II, but would not have been possible to preserve while at the same time meeting the needs of the new station, so instead, the new station features some exterior architectural elements that are designed to be reminiscent of the old station. Work on the renovation began in 2006.

Some recent photos (2010.01):

Exterior. Work is still proceeding on the new north entrance.









_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_

Rendering posted at the construction site.









_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_

New ticketing area.









_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_









_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_

The platforms are still receiving work as well, although these escalators, with semi-transparent glass sides, are open.









_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_









_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_

The new station concourse now spans the platforms. The station consists of two island platforms and four tracks, but the outside tracks are used by passing rapid and special rapid trains.









_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_

Some nighttime pics…
The new faregate array.









_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/wwdsinyuidaisukisugifandayoruid/_

The destination boards are plasma screens. 









_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/wwdsinyuidaisukisugifandayoruid/_

Station retail.


_Source: Wikipedia_


_Source: Wikipedia_


----------



## quashlo

*Kintetsu announces name of Uehonmachi mixed-use development*

Kinki Nippon Railroad (Kintetsu Corporation) has announced that the name of their major mixed-use development in Uehonmachi will be Uehommachi YUFURA. The project is located immediately adjacent to one of Kintetsu’s main Ōsaka terminals, Ōsaka Uehonmachi Station, and is one of the projects commemorating Kintetsu’s 100th anniversary. The development is built on the site of the former Kintetsu Theater and will house the Ōsaka Shin-Kabukiza _kabuki_ theater, a shopping zone, and office uses. Total gross floor space is approx. 38,000 sq m, and completion is scheduled for summer 2010. 

The official project site is here: http://www.uehommachi.jp/

First, some renderings (there are more on the official website):

The building is 13 stories aboveground and one story belowground.









_Source: http://www.uehommachi.jp/_

Shopping zone.









_Source: http://www.uehommachi.jp/_

Ōsaka Shin-Kabukiza









_Source: http://www.uehommachi.jp/_

A few construction photos (2010.01):

Exterior appears to be almost completed.









_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_









_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_

The black building will house the kabuki theater.









_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_

The adjacent Kintetsu Department Store is also getting a facelift.









_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_


----------



## quashlo

*Nankai opens naming competition for new Wakayama University station*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/wakayama/news/20100125-OYT8T01421.htm



> On January 25, Nankai Electric Railway announced that the new Wakayama University Station (temporary name; Naka, Wakayama City) in northern Wakayama City, currently under construction between Kyōshi and Kinokawa on the Nankai Main Line, is scheduled for completion in the spring of 2012. Starting February 1 until February 28, the railway will accept suggestions from the public for the name of the new station.
> 
> The new station is located approx. 3.5 km away from Kinokawa Station in the direction of Namba. In addition to Wakayama University, the new station is also close to the Fujitodai new town development being undertaken by private developers and the Wakayama City Wakayama University Station Land Readjustment Union. A large Aeon (HQ: Chiba City) shopping center is also planned for the development.
> 
> The new station will be designed with an elevated concourse level that spans the platforms. Three faregates will be installed. A 6 m wide public passage between the Fujitodai side and National Route 26 side of the station will be constructed, allowing for easy access through the station. The railway is currently evaluating which trains beyond local services would stop at the station.
> 
> The new name for the station must consist of _kanji_, _hiragana_, or _katakana_ characters and must be less than six characters in total. The New Station Naming Committee, composed of the Prefectural Government, Wakayama City, and the Redevelopment Union will select finalist entries, with Nankai Electric Railway to decide the final winner. To submit an entry, you must be either a resident of Wakayama City or commute to the city for work and school. The winner will be announced in the summer. Nankai representatives said, “We are looking for entries that will stick in the minds of locals and station users.”


Rendering of the new station:









_Source: Nankai Electric Railway_


----------



## quashlo

*Movement on proposed East Exit at Sugimotochō Station*
http://www.asahi.com/kansai/travel/news/OSK201001270070.html



> It was made public that JR West and Ōsaka City have been considering an improvement project at Sugimotochō Station (Sumiyoshi Ward, Ōsaka City) on the JR Hanwa Line, to start construction in FY2010, that would install a new exiton the east side of the platforms. The project is an effort to reduce accidents at the grade crossing on the north side of the station, which is infamous for rarely opening.
> 
> The city responded to local citizens’ group The Association for the Promotion of an East Exit at JR Sugimotochō Station on January 26. According to the city, work on the improvements would be finished by FY2011 and would involve the installation of a new East Exit at the station and elevators at both west and east sides of the station, all designed with the possibility of future elevation of the rail line.
> 
> Sugimotochō Station is the closest station to Ōsaka City University, but a station exit has yet to be installed on the east side of the station, where the campus is located. Up until now, reaching the campus required exiting from the west side faregates and crossing through the congested grade crossing inside the station grounds. According to JR, four accidents have occurred in the area since April 2006, with three fatalities and one serious injury.


I posted an earlier article about this here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46596235&postcount=511


----------



## quashlo

*Meitetsu 7700 series to retire from regular service in February*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/aichi/news/20100116-OYT8T00059.htm



> On January 15, Nagoya Railroad (Meitetsu) announced that it will retire the 7700 series, originally used as a limited express train, in late February. It is the last of the 7000 series, nicknamed “panorama cars” because of an end design that allowed for good views of the scenery. With the retirement of the 7700 series, the 7000 class will disappear forever.
> 
> The 7700 series was manufactured by Nippon Sharyō and debuted in 1973, built with the same technical specs as the 7000 series to permit cross-coupling of units. Until 1999, the series held down limited express runs on the various lines in Meitetsu’s network, but now operates on the Mikawa Line. The decision to retire the series comes as the trains have been showing their age and difficulties have arisen in procuring parts. A special “farewell run” will operate on March 21.


I posted about the retirement of the related 7100 series here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49928579&postcount=721


----------



## quashlo

*Aonami Line to receive ¥40 billion in financial support*
http://chubu.yomiuri.co.jp/news_top/100113_4.htm



> On January 12, Nagoya City finalized a plan to provide a total of ¥40 billion in financial support to Nagoya Waterfront Rapid Railway, the third-sector operator of the Aonami Line, which continues to operate at a substantial loss. The city will assume a portion of the operator’s debt through the issuance of municipal bonds, and forfeit it’s claims on money it has already lent the operator.
> 
> Ridership projections for the Aonami Line, which opened in October 2004, estimated 66,000 passengers daily, but as a result of delayed development along the line and inconvenient transfers, ridership has been struggling. The line saw 26,000 passengers a day last fiscal year, and is operating at an annual shortfall of ¥2 billion. The balance of the company’s debt to the city, Aichi Prefecture, and financial institutions is expected to reach ¥44.8 billion by the end of FY2009, resulting in insolvency on the order of several hundred million yen for the fiscal year.
> 
> In the proposed financial support plan, ¥26.6 billion in debt to the city and ¥3.9 billion in debt to Aichi Prefecture will be converted into stock in the company—effectively a forfeit of their claims on debt owed by the company. In addition, ¥14.2 billion in debt owed to the Development Bank of Japan will be shouldered by the city through third-sector reform promotion bonds.
> 
> The city’s Special Transport Finance Administration Office says, “The JR Central Railway Museum will open in spring 2011. With the financial support plan, we expect the line will achieve an operating surplus in FY2013.”


Some clips of the Aonami Line at Nagoya Station and Nagoya Keibajō-mae Station.





_Source: *2008KEIBA* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Sendai Airport Line may see split operations-maintenance*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/miyagi/news/20100122-OYT8T00086.htm



> In order to improve its budget situation, third-sector railway operator Sendai Airport Transit has been considering the introduction of a split operations-maintenance structure, where train operation and railway facilities maintenance are administered separately, as well as a fare raise on some sections. The Miyagi Prefectural Government reported the news on January 21 to the Prefectural Assembly’s Construction Business Standing Committee. After opening in March 2007, ridership has fallen far short of original projections, and the railway is expected to fall into insolvency starting in 2013, leading the Prefectural Government to launch major funding assistance with the start of the new fiscal year in order to stabilize the railway’s financial situation.
> 
> Sendai Airport Transit is a third-sector railway company operating between Sendai Airport and Natori, running through-service onto the JR Tōhoku Line at Natori Station all the way to Sendai as the Sendai Airport Access Line.
> 
> According to the railway operator’s essential plan for financial stabilization released by the Prefectural Government on January 21, the company will seek to improve its financial situation across a five-year period starting with the new fiscal year, by increasing ridership, increasing fare revenue, and reducing personnel costs and other expenses. Increasing fares could potentially reduce ridership as well, so the company plans to primarily look at fare increases for airport users only. The company did not reveal just how much the fares could increase, and plans to consider its options in the near future.
> 
> In addition, through various events along the line and special campaigns offering gift certificates to passengers using commuter and school commuter passes, the company plans to increase daily ridership from approx. 6,500 (FY2008) to a target of approx. 8,200 in seven years.
> 
> Split management and operations structures are spreading throughout the nation as a strategy to protect third-sector railways which have fallen into poor financial standing. Prefectural governments and other local jurisdictions own and maintain the land and tracks, while the railway company administers train operation. The structure reduces the fixed asset tax and other financial burdens on the railway company.
> 
> The Prefectural Government’s Airport Area Department said, “The Airport Line is a vital means of transport for airport users and local residents. We hope to offer financial assistance by helping to both increase ridership and improve the railway’s budget situation.”


----------



## quashlo

*JR Shizuoka – Shizuoka Airport bus service downsized*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/shizuoka/news/20100127-OYT8T00124.htm



> On Januay 26, Shizuoka Prefecture and two bus companies including Shizutetsu Justline made public that they would be reducing the number of trips on the three bus routes connecting Shizuoka Airport and JR stations such as JR Shizuoka Station. The measure comes after faltering ridership demand, and the total trips will be reduced to around 20 per day.
> 
> For some time after the June 2009 opening of the airport, the connecting bus services had been scheduled with the arrivals and departures of flights at the airport. But after a growing number of complaints due to weather-instigated delays and reroutes, the schedules were improved starting in September 2009 to offer almost twice the number of trips and provide uniform headways of approx. 30 minutes or one hour. In addition to the drop in first-time visitors who have come to tour the airport, operations have recently stabilized and the number of cancelled or delayed flights reduced, some trips in the schedule run with virtually no passengers. As a result, in addition to reducing the number of scheduled runs, the schedule will be returned to the previous scheme, with buses scheduled to coincide with flight arrivals and departures to improve the ease of transfers.
> 
> In the September 2009 service improvements, the Prefectural Government used government subsidies to contract out operations of the extra bus runs to Shizutetsu and Enshū Railway, but with the upcoming service cuts, corresponding amendments to the contract amount will also be made.


I posted about the September 2009 improvements here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43052502&postcount=332


----------



## quashlo

*Redevelopment project at JR Gifu Station breaks ground*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/gifu/news/20100112-OYT8T01674.htm



> The groundbreaking ceremony for the Toiyamachi Westside South Block Type-1 Urban Redevelopment Project, which would construct a condominium tower outside JR Gifu Station, was held on January 12 on the project site, with members of the National Diet and representatives from the general contractors joining in wishing safe construction.
> 
> The project would construct a 37-story East Tower, 11-story West Tower, and a parking structure (6 stories) on approx. 6,900 sq m of land. The new buildings would wrap around the existing Mitsui Building and Daidō Building in a U-shape, and a pedestrian deck directly connected to JR Gifu Station will also be constructed. The total project cost is approx. ¥16.5 billion, and the scheduled completion date is in autumn 2012.
> 
> After the ritual blessing, redevelopment union director Yamauchi Michio greeted the crowd of attendees, saying, “It’s been 20 years since we established a study group to look at redevelopment in 1990, and now we’re finally breaking ground. I’m flooded with emotion. We will strive forward to bring back the vitality Toiyamachi once had and create a city that our children will be proud of.”
> 
> Chairman Katō Hisao of preferred project agent Toda Corporation, which will be responsible for construction as well as selling and disposing of completed floors in the building, remarked, “Safety first, schedule adherence, and a good job… I promise you these three things as our company devotes its entire energies to this project.”


I posted about this project here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45554175&postcount=471


----------



## quashlo

*University students help boost image of Jōban Line*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/tokyo23/news/20100122-OYT8T00103.htm



> “Compared to other lines, it has an unpolished image.” In an effort to improve the Jōban Line’s image, local jurisdictions and students from Tōkyō University of the Arts have teamed up to hold art events. On January 23, they will open a unique event inside JR Kita-Senju Station featuring art created from umbrellas left by passengers inside trains.
> 
> Tōkyō University of the Arts has campuses at Ueno and Toride (Ibaraki Prefecture) on the Jōban Line (Ueno – Toride), along with a Senju Campus in Adachi Ward completed in September 2006. In July 2006 before the opening of the Senju Campus, Toride City—which believed the general public had an image of areas along the Jōban Line as “crude,” with “old men with cup _sake_ in hand boarding trains”—assembled representatives from the university; Taitō, Arakawa, Adachi, and Katsushika Wards in Tōkyō; Matsudo, Kashiwa, and Abiko Cities in Chiba Prefecture; and JR West’s Tōkyō Branch Office. As a result, the JŌBAN Art Line Committee was established to boost the line’s image through the power of art.
> 
> In the beginning, the Committee’s activities primarily focused on the exchange of information concerning events such as concerts and exhibitions being held in each local jurisdiction, but in November 2008, students from the university held an event at Kita-Senju Station where each of the students created 10 posters on the spot. Completed posters were placed inside various stations along the line.
> 
> In this next event in the series, JR surrendered 220 lost umbrellas which had been unclaimed by passengers. University graduates and eleven visual art-major students were allowed free reign to create unique pieces of art, using the umbrellas in place of their canvas. The committee intends to put the umbrellas on display inside galleries near Toride Station.
> 
> University graduate and art producer Sobajima Ken (30yo) from Toride City, who called on students to participate in the program, says, “The art students know the Jōban Line very well. There are many neighborhoods along the line where the atmosphere makes it easy to feel at home, and I hope we can share that with everyone.”


----------



## quashlo

*PASMO expands to Takao Tozan Railway*
http://www.keio.co.jp/news/update/news_release/nr100114v04/index.html



> Takao Tozan Railway Co., Ltd. (HQ: Hachiōji City, Tōkyō Prefecture; President: Ōno Akira) and Keiō Corporation (HQ: Tama City, Tōkyō Prefecture; President: Nagata Tadashi) will begin accepting transport-based IC card PASMO for the purchase of tickets for the cable car and lift operated by Takao Tozan Railway at ticket windows starting Saturday, January 23. Use of PASMO at automatic ticket machines is scheduled to start in early February.
> 
> As a result, customers with PASMO cards will now be able to purchase tickets smoother than before.
> 
> Mt. Takao is a valuable treasury of nature, home to approx. 1,300 species of plants, as well as numerous rare wildlife that depend on them. When visiting, we encourage you to use PASMO on the environmentally-friendly Keiō Line, cable car, and lift. In addition, passengers can also use a Suica card.
> 
> Takao Tozan Railway and Keiō Electric Railway will continue to expand locations where PASMO is accepted and are working steadfastly to develop PASMO-affiliated services to increase the attractiveness of Mt. Takao and the convenience for our passengers.


Takao Tozan Railway operates cable car and lift operations on Mt. Takao. Keiō Electric Railway has a large stake in the company, and Mt. Takao is one of the largest attractions on the Keiō network. Keiō’s main ad campaign is centered on Mt. Takao (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40114270&postcount=218).


----------



## quashlo

*Slime mold experiment replicates Greater Tōkyō railway network*
http://sciencenow.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/full/2010/121/1



> If you want to design a railway system, you could do worse than hire a slime mold. Researchers have shown that, when grown on a map of Japan, the gelatinous, funguslike organism connects points of interest in a pattern similar to Tokyo's train network. Engineers might be able to take a cue from the organism's approach to design more-efficient transportation systems.
> 
> The trick has to do with how slime molds eat. When _Physarum polycephalum_, a slime mold often found inside decaying logs, discovers bacteria or spores, it grows over them and begins to digest them through its body. To continue growing and exploring, the slime mold transforms its Byzantine pattern of thin tendrils into a simpler, more-efficient network of tubes: Those carrying a high volume of nutrients gradually expand, while those that are little used slowly contract and eventually disappear.
> 
> Researchers have harnessed this behavior to amusing effect in the past. In 2000, for example, a team led by mathematical biologist Toshiyuki Nakagaki of Hokkaido University in Japan, showed that _P. polycephalum_ could find the shortest path through a maze to connect two food resources. (The work won an Ig Nobel prize.)
> 
> But that was a puzzle with a single correct solution. In the new work, the team wanted to know how the mold would perform in a real-world situation in which several competing objectives had to be balanced at once. Designing a railway network that connects many cities presents just such a problem. "The planning is very difficult because of the tradeoffs," says cell biologist Mark Fricker of the University of Oxford in the United Kingdom, who was also involved in the research. For example, connecting all cities by the shortest possible length of track often compels travelers to take highly indirect routes between any two points and can mean that a single failure isolates a large part of the network. Building in more redundancy makes the network more convenient and more resilient, but at a higher cost.
> 
> Because they couldn't mathematically determine a "perfect" solution, the researchers decided to task the slime mold with a problem human designers had already tackled. They placed oat flakes (a slime mold favorite) on agar plates in a pattern that mimicked the locations of cities around Tokyo and impregnated the plates with _P. polycephalum_ at the point representing Tokyo itself. They then watched the slime mold grow for 26 hours, creating tendrils that interconnected the food supplies.
> 
> Different plates exhibited a range of solutions, but the visual similarity to the Tokyo rail system was striking in many of them, the researchers report in tomorrow's issue of _Science_. Where the slime mold had chosen a different solution, its alternative was just as efficient.
> 
> If researchers could construct a computer model of the slime mold's behavior, says Fricker, it might help engineers design better transportation networks. "The idea would be that, if one put it into a new context, a system using these rules would build a network that ought to have respectable properties."
> 
> The work is "a very interesting example of how biology can inspire new methods in technological design," says Melanie Mitchell, a computer scientist at Portland State University in Oregon. But she's not quite ready to jump on the slime mold express. "This paper uses only one relatively simple example," she cautions. "It's not obvious that similar experiments would work as well for matching other transport networks."


----------



## quashlo

*Asakusa Station department store downsizes*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tokyo/20100114/CK2010011402000061.html



> Matsuya Asakusa, which has become famous as the terminal department store for Asakusa Station on the Tōbu Isesaki Line, will be downsizing its sales floor area as a result of troubling performance, and many customers have expressed their anxiety at the news. The department store will start anew in the spring with only 40 percent of the current floor space, but no one knows whether the move will be a boon or bust for the store. A portion of the floors to be downsized at the end of February began a warehouse clearance sale on January 13.
> 
> At the household goods area on the sixth floor, which will be eliminated at the end of February, a woman (75yo) from Mukōjima, Sumida Ward who had purchased mugs, was saddened at the news. “It’s really convenient for shopping, since I can take one direct train here. Now I have to go all the way to department stores in central Tōkyō, which is a little inconvenient for me.”
> 
> During the first day of the clearance, the sales floor was crowded with customers. Some products were being sold at half the regular price, and the store’s sales manager commented that the crowds were twice the size on a typical day.
> 
> A female office worker (28yo) said, “It’s been really convenient when I needed to do some quick shopping. I used to go with my boss to the beer garden on the top floor all the time, but I wonder what will happen to it now.”
> 
> After opening as the Kantō Region’s first terminal department store at the beginning of the Shōwa era in 1931, the store prospered through the decades with 19,000 sq m of floor space, but has been struggling in recent years.
> 
> According to the General Affairs Department at Matsuya headquarters, the store will eliminate the fourth floor (women’s wear and jewelry), fifth floor (men’s formal wear and purses), and sixth floor (bedding and other items), but will continue with a focus on food, clothing, and general goods on the remaining three floors. The department says they are aiming to make the store a convenient place to shop for tourists visiting the area and the Tōkyō Sky Tree, which is scheduled to open in two years.
> 
> The building housing the department store is leased by Matsuya and is part of Asakusa Station, the terminal for the Tōbu Isesaki Line. The third floor and down is owned by Tōbu Railway, while the fourth floor and above are owned by a Tōbu Railway group company.
> 
> A use for the top floors of the department store to be discontinued has yet to be determined. Spokespersons for Tōbu Railway, which was surprised to hear of the department store’s downsizing, said worriedly, “We’ll need to consider how we want to use the space after Matsuya moves out.”


Some pictures of Tōbu Asakusa Station. Daily entries and exits are 54,400 (2008).
_Source: *oda.shinsuke* on Flickr_













The infamous curve and gap.


----------



## quashlo

*Local architects seek to preserve history of Isesaki Station*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/gunma/news/20100112-OYT8T00174.htm



> In an effort to preserve the memories of the Isesaki Station building in the hearts and minds of local residents, the Isesaki Urban Design Research Group (Representative Chairman: Kurihara Akinori), composed of architects in Isesaki City, is planning events incorporating paper models of the station building and urban walks around the station and surrounding neighborhood. The old Isesaki Station building is set to be demolished by the summer of this year. The research group says, “We want people to see the history of their neighborhood through the years, and hope to spark an opportunity for everyone to think about urban design and planning into the future.”
> 
> The event is targeted at local parents and children and will be held in late February. The research group has prepared special kits on its own and will have participants construct paper models of the station building. The urban walks will begin at Isesaki Station and stop at various historical architecture spots along the way, including the Isesaki Meijikan (completed in 1912) and the old clock tower (completed in 1916).
> 
> Isesaki Station, which is served by both the JR Ryōmō Line and Tōbu Isesaki Line, was completed in 1889 with the opening of the Ryōmō Line. The station was constructed as a wood-frame one-story building in Japanese-style architecture, but after expansion in 1934, was converted to the current Western-style architecture. The second floor of the station constructed as part of the expansion program was designed as a guestroom for important visitors to the station. Chairman Kurihara (52) says, “As demand for locally-produced Isesaki silk fabric increased, ridership also increased. The station is the face of the city, and it’s story is the modern history of Isesaki City.”
> 
> The research group began in 2003 to research and make active use of Isesaki’s regional character through historic architecture and urban design, and is composed of 13 members. Up until now, the group has conducted studies at the Aikawa Archeological Museum, which features tearooms from the late Edo period, and developed tourist maps containing information about the history of the neighborhoods surrounding Isesaki Station and restaurants specializing in local cuisine. After learning that the current station would be demolished as part of the construction of a new station building in conjunction with the elevation of the rail lines, the research group crafted this special event program.
> 
> Chairman Kurihara remarked, “Historic architecture and townscapes play important roles in preserving memories in the hearts and minds of local residents. For us as humans, memories of the past are critical in deciding how we want to live our lives in the future. We could say the same thing for cities.”


I posted some pictures of this project here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49326303&postcount=692


----------



## quashlo

*Singal priority / preemption coming for Narita / Haneda airport buses*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/s/article/2010011501000730.html



> On January 15, the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government and the Metropolitan Police Department (MPD) finalized a plan to introduce a traffic signal priority and preemption system for coach buses linking the airports at Haneda and Narita with major terminal stations and hotels in central Tōkyō. The system is targeted for introduction this October, when the new runway at Haneda Airport opens for service and regular international flights begin to use the airport, helping to improve the convenience of coach buses, many of whose riders are foreigners.
> 
> The signal priority and preemption systems will be introduced for coach buses operating in the following three areas:
> 
> JR Shinjuku Station and surrounding hotels
> Hotels in the Rinkai Fukutoshin (Waterfront New City Center) and Takeshiba district
> JR Kameari Station and the eastern areas of the 23 wards area
> The introduction of the signal priority and preemption system is expected to reduce travel time by as much as 10 to 20 minutes during congested periods. After evaluating the effectiveness of the system, the Metropolitan Government will gradually expand the system to other routes.
> 
> The signal system allows signal equipment at intersections and other locations to detect information being transmitted by approaching buses, extending the green phase or reducing the red phase at signals downstream to improve the flow of buses. The system has already been implemented on several fixed-route buses inside Tōkyō Prefecture.


----------



## quashlo

*Seaside Line may get a break on debt from Yokohama*
http://mytown.asahi.com/kanagawa/news.php?k_id=15000001001220005



> Yokohama City has finalized a plan to write off ¥2.5 billion in unpaid debt owed by Seaside Line new transit system operator Yokohama New Transit. Up until now the city had deferred the debt. The agreement is such that after Yokohama New Transit pays ¥2.5 billion to the city, the city will reinvest ¥2.5 billion in the company. The move will offset the unpaid debt without the movement of funds. The Yokohama Citizens’ Ombudsman has criticized the move, saying, “In the end, it’s just a stopgap measure using tax money. The citizens will never agree to this.”
> 
> Yokohama New Transit is an auxiliary organization of Yokohama City, not directly affiliated with municipal government yet receiving financing from it. The company was established in 1983, with the city financing ¥3.9 billion, approximately half, of the total capital.
> 
> The ¥2.5 billion in question now is interest on ¥10 billion in interest-bearing loans provided by the company when the Seaside Line was constructed, at the cost of approx. ¥65 billion. The line opened in 1989, but has been in the red as a result of struggling ridership.
> 
> As a result, the city deferred interest payments in 1995, and forfeited its claims to additional interest money in 1999, but the unpaid interest accumulated up until that period had reached ¥2.5 billion, and has yet to be paid.
> 
> Starting in FY2002, Yokohama New Transit began posting annual operating surpluses of several hundred million yen, but still bears ¥14.7 billion in debt payments, including the ¥2.5 billion in question now.
> 
> The city’s decision to write off the ¥2.5 billion comes after news that Yokohama New Transit must assemble ¥5.7 billion in new capital from private financial institutions in order to replace aging rolling stock. The operator is still insolvent on ¥2.1 billion of debt, and without eliminating it, the operator may be in the difficult position of being unable to borrow money from private sources.
> 
> The Yokohama Road & Highway Bureau says, “We can resolve the insolvency without additional public expenditure on the part of the city. I hope we can work towards financial stabilization for the company.”
> 
> Atty. Morita Akira, representative secretary of the Yokohama Citizens’ Ombudsman, points out, “This is manipulation only on the surface, when really, all they’ve done is forfeited the interest. It’s a stopgap measure using tax money.” Morita says, “Without a long-term financial plan, the citizens will never agree to this.”
> 
> In its preliminary budget for FY2010, the city plans to include the ¥2.5 billion in investment towards Yokohama New Transit.


I first posted about the Seaside Line upgrade program here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=48448867&postcount=585


----------



## quashlo

*Seibu Railway turns to goats for “green” track maintenance*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/saitama/news/20100123-OYT8T01124.htm



> At Musashi Yokote Station on the Seibu Ikebukuro Line in Hidaka City, two goats are the official groundskeepers for approx. 5,000 sq m of open space bordering the tracks. Seibu Railway began keeping the goats in August 2009 to graze on the grass in place of lawnmowers, and their cute appearance has endeared them to train passengers.
> 
> There is one male and one female goat, named Sora and Midori, respectively. In June 2009, an employee in the railway’s engineering department, which is responsible for track maintenance, proposed using goats to cut grass instead of a staffed workforce. The railway took charge of two goats born on a farm in Gunma Prefecture, and began keeping them inside a specially-made pen starting in early August.
> 
> While staff are off surveying the tracks, the goats are placed in areas with heavy grass and put to graze. Every year, weeds grow waist-high in the summer, and it originally took four or five employees several days twice a year to remove them. Last year, however, the workers didn’t need to do any work. According to estimates by the railway, they expect to reduce carbon dioxide emissions by 176 kg annually by not using mowing machines.
> 
> The goats are also popular at stations and among local residents. Farmer Ishimori Satarō (80yo), who lives nearby, said, “It’s become extremely hard to make a living, but even having these animals around brings some comfort. There’s a lot of people who watch them from the platforms or from inside trains.”
> 
> Fujino Mitsuaki, chief of the railway’s Hannō Track Maintenance Office, said, “None of us have ever raised goats, and we had to do a bit of research on our own on through the Internet, but they’re doing just fine. They have an endearing character that makes them very popular among our passengers.”


The goats:









_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/fukuda0224/_


----------



## quashlo

*Seibu to offer special Seibu – Tōkyō Metro PASMO commuter pass*
http://www.seibu-group.co.jp/railwa...Files/afieldfile/2009/12/24/tokushu_teiki.pdf



> Beginning Thursday, April 1, 2010, Seibu Railway Co., Ltd. (HQ: Tokorozawa City, Saitama Prefecture; President: Gotō Takashi) will begin offering a new combined Seibu – Tōkyō Metro PASMO commuter pass (special connecting commuter pass) that allows passengers to board trains on either of the following two alternative routes between Ikebukuro Station and stations on the Seibu Lines west of Nerima Station (excepting a portion of stations):
> 
> via Kotake – Mukaihara Station
> via Seibu Ikebukuro Station
> After comments and requests from our customers, we will begin offering this special PASMO commuter pass, which is valid in both directions and allows passengers to use either the Kotake – Mukaihara Station route or the Seibu Ikebukuro Station route without the need to worry about fare calculation. The program will also increase the convenience of through-service trains between Seibu Railway and Tōkyō Metro.
> 
> When purchasing a PASMO commuter pass through this service between Tokorozawa Station and Tōkyō Metro Shibuya Station, for example, passengers can board a Shibuya-bound direct-service Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line train from Tokorozawa Station on the first leg of the trip, without the need to transfer. On the return trip, passengers from Tōkyō Metro Shibuya Station can get off at the Fukutoshin Line’s Ikebukuro Station to do shopping, and afterwards take an express departing from Seibu Ikebukuro Station to return to Tokorozawa Station.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East launches mobile phone information trial at Ueno*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2009/20100105.pdf



> As part of our research into providing information to customers using our stations and trains, JR East will conduct a trial information service at Ueno Station that combines mobile phones and an information space known as “Break” to be located outside the Central Gate at Ueno Station.
> 
> As part of the trial, a new portal site for mobile phone users called Ueno Channel will be opened, offering information about the Ueno area anytime and anywhere. In addition, live talk programs about the Ueno area held at Break will be broadcast in real-time to mobile phone users through streaming transmission technology.
> 
> Based on the level of use and feedback and from users in this trial, we hope to provide even better information to our customers.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East acquires supermarket chain for station retail business*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100126/biz1001261628031-n1.htm



> On January 26, JR East announced that it will purchase gourmet supermarket Kinokuniya. After consolidating Kinokuniya’s three group companies, the railway will purchase all the company’s stock on April 1 and convert it into a wholly-owned subsidiary. JR East has approximately ten supermarkets administered at the branch office level, primarily located in smaller metropolitan areas, but this marks the first time that the head office of the railway will enter the supermarket business. By folding Kinokuniya into its umbrella, the railway hopes to expand shops inside station retail facilities and station buildings centered in the Tōkyō area, increasing revenue in business lines outside of the transport industry.
> 
> Kinokuniya was established in 1910, opening Japan’s first supermarket in 1953 in Aoyama, Tōkyō. Kinokuniya’s three group companies, which include a gourmet supermarket chain offering high-end food products and a bakery chain, have 17 stores, three of which are located in JR East station retail facilities and station buildings.
> 
> JR East, which currently earns approximately 30 percent of its revenue from outside of the transport business, is aiming to increase that share to 40 percent by FY2017. While proceeding with station retail and station building developments primarily focused on the Tōkyō area, the railway has been attempting to strengthen its services tailored to lifestyle needs.


----------



## quashlo

*Nagareyama City sees influx of residents after TX*
http://headlines.yahoo.co.jp/hl?a=20100123-00000017-mailo-l12



> A study by Nagareyama City has revealed that the city’s population of working-age residents is growing, in defiance of the national population aging trend. Since the August 2005 opening of the Tsukuba Express (TX) four and a half years ago, the city’s population has grown by approx. 10,000 to 161,728 as of January 1. It’s believed that the primary factor is an explosion in “Nagareyama urbanites” who commute to central Tōkyō.
> 
> According to the city, the population in the early 2000s was about 150,000, showing only minute annual growth. With the opening of the TX, three new stations—Minami-Nagareyama, Nagareyama Central Park, and Nagareyama – Ōtaka no Mori—opened inside city limits. A trip from Minami-Nagareyama Station to Akihabara Station is only 20 minutes, and the city has been witnessing an influx of residents into homes that new residential developments. The city population by age in April 2009 showed 14,151 residents aged 35 to 39, besting the 12,609 residents of the baby boomer generation (60 to 64 years of age), who had been tops for many years.
> 
> Nagareyama – Ōtaka no Mori is also directly connected to a large shopping center, and families with children have been moving into highrise residential towers surrounding the station. During the daytime, young mothers with infants stand out, while in the evening, a wave of salarymen leave the station bound for the residential towers.
> 
> Kawajiri Wakako, spokesperson for the city’s marketing section, remarked, “Of all the jurisdictions along the TX, development has been proceeding most rapidly in Nagareyama. We’re also looking to place more effort into improving the area around Nagareyama Central Park.” On the other hand, the jump in families with children means there is a risk that social capital improvements such as elementary schools may not be ready in time, and officials have their eyes glued on the urban development of Nagareyama City.


----------



## quashlo

*Former Marunouchi Line livery to return*
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2010/2010-01.html



> Tōkyō Metro (HQ: Taitō Ward, Tōkyō; President: Umezaki Hisashi) will convert the beltline design on Marunouchi Line 02 series trains to the historic sine-wave design that graced the line for 42 years, and will begin introducing the new train exterior design starting in February.
> 
> The sine-wave design had been used since the opening of the Marunouchi Line in 1954, and was widely popular for its refreshing originality. After all trains had been replaced with the new 02 series trains in 1996, the sine-wave trains disappeared from the Marunouchi Line.
> 
> For the fourteen years following, we have received comments from many passengers who want to see the livery return, and as with begin the refurbishment of our 02 series stock, Tōkyō Metro will bring back the sine-wave livery to Marunouchi Line trans.
> 
> *02 series refurbishment*
> 
> Beltline changes: The sine-wave design will make a return.
> Interior design changes: The interior will be designed along a salmon pink color theme reminiscent of the 300 series trains which had been in use since the opening of the line.
> Installation of interior information displays: Two 17 in-wide LCDs will be installed above each set of doors, allowing for the transmission of more information, including transfer directions and station facility information.
> Energy efficiency improvements: Motors will be replaced with permanent magnet synchronous motors (PMSMs), which are also scheduled to be introduced into new Chiyoda Line 16000 series units currently under construction, helping to reduce energy consumption by approx. 10 percent compared to before refurbishment.
> Improved air-conditioning capacity: To improve passenger comfort inside trains, the AC capacity will increase from 16.3 kW to 23.3 kW (2 units) per car (starting this autumn).


The first series to receive the refurbishment and repainting, at Nakano Yard.
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_










The interior is a faint salmon-pink, and the partitions between the seats and door area have been made larger.










The Ogikubo end cab.










Priority seating.










Tōshiba VVVF inverters.










17 in LCDs above each set of doors.










Footage of a train in the old livery arriving at Ginza (1991).





_Source: *lylehsaxon* on YouTube_

Former Marunouchi Line trains, still in this same livery, run on the Buenos Aires Subte.





_Source: *MaxiGT22* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Keisei finalizes planned HQ relocation to Ichikawa City*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/chiba/20100123/CK2010012302000070.html



> On January 22, Keisei Electric Railway (HQ: Sumida Ward, Tōkyō; President: Hanada Tsutomu) announced that it will move its headquarters to Ichikawa City in 2013, citing one of the compelling factors as the progress made on the station redevelopment project, which will become the future headquarters of the railway. The project has faced substantial delays as a result of opposition from a portion of the landowners, but by the end of last year, all landowners had come to an agreement and the project began moving forward again.
> 
> The railway will move into the Moto-Yawata A District Type No. 1 Urban Redevelopment Project outside Keisei Yawata Station in Yawata 3-chōme, Ichikawa City. The redevelopment union will construct a seven-story office building.
> 
> The redevelopment project is part of central urban area redevelopment for the approx. 8.0 ha area outside JR Moto-Yawata Station’s North Exit. In addition to the office building to house Keisei headquarters, a 40-story residential highrise and four-story retail facility will also be constructed on the site, an approx. 1.4 ha parcel hemmed in by the Keisei Main Line and National Route 14. The railway is the largest landowner on the redevelopment project site, and will own the office building after completion.
> 
> The redevelopment union for the project was established in 1991, and after master plan approval in March 2006, the project received approval in May 2007. However, some landowners opposed the project and the economic situation worsened. As a result, although the redevelopment project was originally scheduled for completion in FY2010, it was effectively put on hold. In November 2009, all landowners came to an agreement and the prospects for the project have materialized.
> 
> Ichikawa City mayor Ōkubo Hiroshi welcomed the news, remarking, “I am wholeheartedly pleased that a premier, influential corporation will be moving in. It will surely lead to an image boost for Ichikawa and bring vitality to our economy.”
> 
> The residential highrise and office building will begin construction in FY2010 and are scheduled for completion in FY2013. The retail facility is scheduled to break ground in FY2013 and be completed in FY2015.


Renderings:

Residential highrise and retail facility









_Source: Ichikawa City_

Office building (future Keisei HQ)









_Source: Keisei Electric Railway_

Keisei Yawata is a semi-major station on the Keisei Main Line, with 32,200 daily entries and exits (2008). All Main Line trains stop at the station, with the exception of Keisei’s “liner” limited expresses. The station is a short walk away from Moto-Yawata Station on the Chūō-Sōbu Local Line and the Toei Subway Shinjuku Line.


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsubishi Electric continues expansion into Chinese market*
http://news.searchina.ne.jp/disp.cgi?y=2010&d=0113&f=business_0113_076.shtml



> On January 13, Mitsubishi Electric Corporation (TYO: 6503) announced that it has agreed to provide train electrical equipment for the Beijing Subway Changping Line to China’s Beijing MTR Construction Administration Corporation, together with Zhuzhou CSR Times Electric Co., Ltd.
> 
> The Beijing Subway Changping Line is one of five lines scheduled to open in 2010, stretching to the Changping District in northwestern Beijing.
> 
> Both Mitsubishi Electric and Zhuzhou CSR Times Electric accepted orders of variable-voltage variable-frequency (VVVF) inverter drives, traction motors, and auxiliary power supply equipment, as well as environmentally-friendly regenerative braking systems that can reduce energy consumption.
> 
> Similar to the orders for electrical equipment for Beijing Subway Line 8 accepted last July, the main devices will be manufactured at Mitsubishi’s Itami Plant, and after frame manufacturing and procurement of accessory items by Zhuzhou CSR Times Electric, the final assembly and testing will occur at Mitsubishi and Zhuzhou CSR Times Electric’s joint venture Zhuzhou Shiling Transportation Equipment Co., Ltd. The products will be shipped out starting May 2010.
> 
> Up until now, Mitsubishi Electric has been supplying train electrical equipment to customers both within Japan and overseas. In the Chinese urban transport market, in addition to Beijing Subway Lines 2 and 8, Mitsubishi Electric has supplied electrical systems to Tianjin Metro Lines 1, 2, and 3; Guangzhou Metro Lines 4 and 5; and Shenyang Metro Line 1. Beginning with the urban transport market in China, Mitsubishi Electric will now begin to expand its business worldwide, aiming to double the scale of its current production of train electrical systems for foreign markets by 2015.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East station melodies*

A collection of melodies in high quality.





_Source: *sutakkuhausu* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*209 series disappears from the Keihin-Tōhoku Line / Negishi Line*

Some videos of the last day (Saturday, January 24, 2010):

The last day on the Negishi Line.





_Source: *ayokoi* on YouTube_

Some clips of the last day on the Keihin-Tōhoku Line… The last clip is the last departure from Yokohama.





_Source: *ayokoi* on YouTube_

The last train has finished revenue service and departs Minami-Urawa, headed back to the barn. While some of the cars have been and will be converted for use on other lines, the six-door cars will be scrapped.





_Source: *ITOTETSU0715* on YouTube_

On January 28, the last 209 series train to be in service on the Keihin-Tōhoku Line leaves Minami-Urawa yard for the last time.





_Source: *1947FGALL* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Sneak peek at new 4-door Yamanote Line cars*

These are the replacement cars for the six-door cars (Car No. 7 and Car No. 10) that will disappear from the Yamanote Line with the installation of platform doors. They look more similar to E233 cars, and one end of Car No. 10 appears to be designed for a future conversion to an end car. Perhaps when they do a complete replacement of Yamanote Line stock in the future, these will be transferred to other lines.

http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/nm9484702
(You must have an account with Nico Nico Douga to see the video)


----------



## quashlo

*Stormtrooper takes the train*
http://www.dannychoo.com/post/en/341/Densha+Trooper/




























Changing trains


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

quashlo said:


> Former Marunouchi Line trains, still in this same livery, run on the Buenos Aires Subte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source: *MaxiGT22* on YouTube_


The live action remake of the anime _Blood: The Last Vampire_ was partly filmed in Argentina and uses an old Marunouchi Line train on the Subte to represent a 1970s Tokyo subway train. I'm sure you can find it on YouTube.


----------



## quashlo

*Nishitetsu subsidiary bus manufacturer closes shop*
http://www.asahi.com/business/update/0122/SEB201001220014.html



> Nishi-Nippon Railroad (HQ: Fukuoka City) subsidiary and bus chassis manufacturer Nishi-Nippon Shatai Kōgyō (NSK; HQ: Kita-Kyūshū City) announced that it will dissolve on August 31 and liquidate its assets by March of next year. After orders from Nissan Diesel Motor Co. (HQ: Ageo City, Saitama Prefecture), which provided 90 percent of NSK’s contracts, dried up, the company was unable to continue its business.
> 
> Approx. 290 full-time employees will lose their jobs. In addition to approaching Nishitetsu Group and Nissan Diesel Motor about hiring the laid-off employees, the company has also asked Kita-Kyūshū City for reemployment assistance. The company will terminate contracts with 99 parts manufacturers and other subcontractors by August 31. Many of the subcontractors are firms located in Kita-Kyūshū City and Fukuoka Prefecture, and some have already cut their workforce in expectation of a drop in work.
> 
> NSK was established in 1946, and posted approx. ¥10 billion in sales for FY2009. The company’s primary work involved manufacturing approx. 900 buses annually for Nissan Diesel Motor. But since Nissan Diesel Motor will merge with Mitsubishi Fusō Truck and Bus (HQ: Kawasaki City) and consolidate bus production in Toyama City, contracts with NSK were terminated. The company attempted to find other clients, but the bus industry is reeling after a reduction in charter groups and the economic downturn, and NSK was unable to secure new orders.


----------



## quashlo

*Kumamoto Prefecture launches FeliCa-based visitor information system*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/kumamoto/news/20100210-OYT8T01409.htm



> Kumamoto Prefecture has developed a new visitor information system that began full service this month. When visitors place their mobile phones near special panels, the K-Touch Navi system provides transport access and visitor information about specified destinations for viewing on the mobile phone screen. With the fast-approaching opening of the full route of the Kyūshū Shinkansen next spring, the Prefectural Government hopes to increase convenience for visitors coming to Kumamoto.
> 
> K-Touch Navi makes use of an automatic communication technology known as FeliCa installed in mobile phones. When heading from JR Kumamoto Station to Kumamoto Castle, visitors can touch their mobile phones to a special panel at the station, setting the station as their “origin.” Visitors can then select Kumamoto Castle from one of the 30 or so destinations provided to see travel time and cost by each transport mode alternative, as well as maps to transit stops and transit schedules. Users can also search through special itineraries developed for the areas around each destination, as well as information on approx. 220 stores offering special locally-made products.
> 
> The panels are already installed at a total of 22 locations, including Kumamoto Bus Terminal, Kumamoto Airport, and key bus and tram stops inside central Kumamoto City, and additional units will be installed at three locations outside JR Kumamoto Station by February 2011. The cost to use the system is free outside of mobile phone connection fees.
> 
> As one of the national government’s Regional Information and Communications Technology (ICT) Adaptation Model Development Projects, Kumamoto Prefecture received national government funding covering the entire development cost of ¥68 million. Annual operational costs are estimated at approx. ¥8 million.
> 
> Kumamoto Prefecture is targeting 20,000 users a month when the Shinkansen opens in FY2011, and spokespersons say, “With a user-friendly system that provides attractive information, we hope that users will visit many of Kumamoto’s landmarks.”


Official website of K-Touch Navi: http://k-touchnavi.pref.kumamoto.jp/pc/

FeliCa is Sony’s proprietary RFID smart card technology and is the de facto standard in Japan for electronic money and transport farecard systems in Japan. Virtually all such systems in Japan, including Edy, Osaifu Keitai, Suica, ICOCA, PASMO, PiTaPa, etc. use FeliCa, as do several systems outside of Japan (Hong Kong Octopus, Singapore EZ-Link, Shenzhen Tong Card, Delhi Metro TRAVEL Card, etc.). The adaptation for mobile phones, known as Mobile FeliCa, allows people to use their phones in place of the smart card for these functions, including electronic money and public transportation payments. More and more, Sony’s personal computers and other consumer electronics are featuring built-in FeliCa reader/writers to allow users to check their smart card balance, usage history, etc.

These phone / touch panel applications have been increasing. Other examples include this one installed at JR Gotanda Station in central Tōkyō last year that distributes information to users about shops surrounding the station:





_Source: *tokyomx* on YouTube_

FeliCa promo by Sony:





_Source: *sonyinsider* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Bureacratic struggles could impact Nagahori – Tsurumi Ryokuchi Line platform gate installation*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/politics/local/100210/lcl1002101419006-n1.htm



> The Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau is aiming to install waist-high platform doors on the Municipal Subway Nagahori – Tsurumi Ryokuchi Line in FY2010 to prevent passengers from falling into the trackway, but it’s looking more and more likely that out of the 17 stations on the line, the one station outside of Ōsaka City—Kadoma Minami Station (Kadoma City)—could end up without any platform doors at all. Due to budget problems, Ōsaka Prefecture is reluctant to provide ¥20 million in funding assistance needed for the project. The debate between Ōsaka Prefecture governor Hashimoto Tōru and Ōsaka City mayor Hiramatsu Kunio over the future administrative relationship between Ōsaka’s municipal and prefectural governments is a heated one, but coordination on safety issues affecting the daily lives of residents is proving sluggish.
> 
> *Kadoma City: No plans to help with funding*
> Platform doors or gates open in coordination with the arrival of trains at the station, but remain closed at other times, preventing falls into the trackway and contact with moving trains. The Municipal Transportation Bureau has introduced the system on the Municipal Subway Imazatosuji Line since its opening in 2006, and is aiming to install the system on all stations on the Sennichimae Line by FY2014 and on the Midōsuji Line by 2019.
> 
> The total cost of installing platform doors on the Nagahori – Tsurumi Ryokuchi Line is approx. ¥2.77 billion. The Municipal Transportation Bureau has already completed rolling stock modifications, and will spend about ¥100 million per station to install the units in all stations on the line in FY2010. For the one station outside of Ōsaka City limits, Kadoma Minami Station, the installation cost is approx. ¥93 million, and the Bureau was expecting ¥23 million in funding from Ōsaka Prefecture, in addition to ¥21 million in funding from the national government, with the balance assumed by the city.
> 
> But spokespersons for the Prefectural Urban Initiatives Depatment say Ōsaka Prefecture, which has been proceeding with funding cuts due to budget problems, “has no luxury to help fund platform door installations.” The Prefecture argues it is already providing funding to the amount of approx. ¥60 million for a FY2008-2011 elevator installation program at Dainichi Station (Moriguchi City) on the Municipal Subway Tanimachi Line, and in November 2009, opted not to include the platform door project in its proposed budget for FY2010.
> 
> According to the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT), Ōsaka Prefecture’s funding share can also be assumed by Ōsaka City or Kadoma City, but the Municipal Transportation Bureau is reluctant, arguing, “There’s no way the citizens of Ōsaka City would agree to large sums of public money going towards funding improvements outside of the city. The Prefectural Government has contributed in the past when Kadoma Minami Station was constructed.” Spokespersons for Kadoma City say they have not heard anything from the Prefectural Government and “have no intentions to help fund” the project.
> 
> As a result, it’s almost entirely certain that Kadoma Minami Station will be the only station not to receive platform doors in FY2010. Municipal Transportation Bureau executives say, “From a train operation perspective as well, it’s not desirable to have a prolonged situation where one station is without platform doors,” and has asked Ōsaka Prefecture to provide its share of the funding, but the prospects for FY2011 and beyond are slim.
> 
> Incidents of passengers falling onto the tracks or coming into contact with moving trains at Municipal Subway platforms have yet to come to a stop, and in FY2008, there were 49 recorded incidents, with two fatalities. On January 31, a man with a visual impairment fell onto the tracks at Tanimachi 9-chōme Station on the Tanimachi Line just as a train was about to enter the station. The man escaped into the open space underneath the platform and escaped disaster by a hair’s breadth.


Both the Nagahori – Tsurumi Ryokuchi Line and Imazatosuji Line are “mini-subways” using linear-motor propulsion.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau to consolidate subway maintenance facilities*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/osaka/news/20100211-OYT8T01082.htm



> The Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau has decided to shut down the approx. 2 ha Morinomiya Rolling Stock Workshop (Jōtō Ward, Ōsaka City), which performs rolling stock maintenance for three Municipal Subway lines, and consolidate the functions at the approx. 5.3 ha Midorigi Rolling Stock Workshop (Suminoe Ward, Ōsaka City). Starting in FY2010, the Bureau will break ground on a service tunnel (approx. 500 m) to allow trains to access the Midorigi Workshop. By increasing efficiencies through consolidation, the Bureau will cut its workforce by 70 skilled technicians, hoping to help improve its poor financial situation, with an accumulated deficit of ¥90 billion. The Bureau is aiming to complete the consolidation in FY2015.
> 
> Of the Municipal Subway’s eight lines, the Morinomiya Workshop is responsible for rolling stock maintenance of the 434 cars on the Tanimachi, Chūō, and Sennichimae Lines. The facility was constructed in 1969 and now that it’s beginning to show age, the time to replace it has come.
> 
> Instead of replacing the facility on the existing site, the Bureau determined that consolidating maintenance functions at the Midorigi Workshop, which oversees maintenance for the 542 cars on the Midōsuji and Yotsubashi Lines, had greater promise to reduce costs in the long-term.
> 
> As a result, a service tunnel allowing trains formerly maintained by Morinomiya Workshop to access Midorigi Workshop is being constructed west of Honmachi Station. The total project cost is approx. ¥14 billion, including investments at Midorigi Workshop.
> 
> The current workforce of skilled maintenance technicians consists of 170 workers at Morinomiya and 149 workers at Midorigi for a total of 319 workers, but this will be reduced to 219 workers after consolidation. The Bureau will consider active reuse of Morinomiya site, including selling the land to the private sector.


----------



## quashlo

*Kyōto City unveils rehabilitation plans for municipal subway and bus operations*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/s/article/2010021001000088.html



> On February 10, Kyōto City announced a rehabilitation plan for its Municipal Subway, primarily focusing on municipal bonds and workforce cuts. The Kyōto Municipal Subway is the only system among Japan’s nine publicly-operated subways to be identified by the national government as in need of a Financial Rehabilitation Plan, indicating that it is in dire need of additional funds. The city will discuss the plan with the City Council and submit a final plan to the Ministry of Internal Affairs and Communications by the end of March.
> 
> In its FY2008 financial statements, the accumulated deficit of Municipal Subway operations—equivalent to a private firm’s cash flow—had reached approx. ¥31 billion as a result of approx. ¥500 billion in remaining corporate debt from construction and poor business performance.
> 
> According to the rehabilitation plan, the city will issue a total of ¥83 billion in municipal bonds through FY2018 and divert a portion of bus operation funds to help stabilize the subway’s budget. To increase revenues, the city will increase fares by five percent (about ¥10) within five years and increase daily ridership by 50,000. The city has also identified its plans to expand its _ekinaka_ (station retail) business, as well as downsize its workforce by as many as 100 employees and cut wages to reduce costs.
> 
> In addition, the city announced a plan for the city’s Municipal Bus operation, which has also been identified as a Financial Rehabilitation Entity by the national government, including increasing ridership and reducing the workforce by 70 or more employees through FY2015.


I posted about the subway’s expanded station retail program here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43453530&postcount=371
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46596243&postcount=512


----------



## quashlo

*Hankyū 6300 series retired from Kyōto Line limited express service*
http://holdings.hankyu-hanshin.co.jp/ir/data/ER201002125N1.pdf



> Since FY2003, Hankyū Railway has been replacing 6300 series trains, which have been running exclusively as limited express trains on the Kyōto Line since 1975, with new 9300 series trains, but at the end of February this year, we will complete replacement of all eleven 6300 series units.
> 
> The 6300 series units have already been removed from limited express and commuter limited express revenue service, but as a classic train that received the Japan Railfan Club’s Blue Ribbon Award and with gratitude for all the passengers who have used the trains faithfully over 35 years, for the eight days from Sunday, February 21 to Sunday, February 28, we will operate special runs to commemorate the trains’ retirement from limited express and commuter limited express service. Starting Wednesday, February 24, we will install a headmark on the train commemorating retirement.


6300 series holding down limited express runs on the Kyōto Line





_Source: *ayokoi* on YouTube_

More clips, this time with a “_momiji_” (autumn leaves) themed headmark.





_Source: *ayokoi* on YouTube_

Cab view from one of the modified 4-car 6300 series units operating on the Arashiyama Line (Katsura – Arashiyama).





_Source: *HINTEL242* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Hankyū to open green bicycle rental facility at Settsu-shi Station*
http://holdings.hankyu-hanshin.co.jp/ir/data/ER201002046N1.pdf



> As part of an environmentally-friendly lifestyle plan and a strategy to prevent illegal bicycle parking, Hankyū Corporation has been actively developing its urban bicycle rental business, and with the upcoming March 14 opening of Settsu-shi Station, we will open our 19th Hankyū Rent-a-Cycle bicycle rental location at the station plaza on the south side of the station.
> 
> In fitting with the theme of Settsu-shi Station as a “carbon neutral station,” this new rental location will be the first in our company to feature solar panels on the roof of the facility. The electricity generated by sunlight will help charge the batteries on the electric-assist bicycles and provide a power source for lighting and air conditioning in inside the facility. All interior lighting in the facility will use LEDs to reduce electricity consumption, and the exterior fence surrounding the facility will use aesthically-pleasing cultivated plants, which will be partially watered using rainwater collected at the station. These measures are designed to reduce the environmental load of the rental facility. A total of 300 rental bicycles will be provided at the location, consisting of 150 regular bicycles and 150 electric-assist bicycles, and we will establish a new regular user fee for electric-assist bicycles.
> 
> Hankyū Corporation is receiving funding for the completion of this bicycle rental facility as an FY2009 Low-Carbon Local Development Project.


----------



## quashlo

*Interview with Nankai CEO*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100209/biz1002091433015-n1.htm



> *Railway revenues last year took a hit from the economic slump and swine flu scare.*
> _With the deflation, the movement of people and goods is sluggish. Finding employment is also tough, and I want to make active use of our financial resources to develop new products. Up until now, our ridership has grown as cities have grown, but with an aging population, the situation will become more dire. We need to develop communities where the elderly have easy access to public transportation._
> 
> *The activity around Namba, the location of Nankai’s main terminal, has increased thanks to the opening of the Hanshin Namba Line.*
> _In terms of potential for increased prestige, Namba is definitely No. 1 for us, and that’s always in the back of my mind. There’s definitely positives to the opening of the Hanshin Namba Line, but there’s also negatives, as people traveling between Nara and the Hanshin areas only pass through Namba. In my mind, how we get the word out about Namba is the key to bringing activity to the area._
> 
> *Last year, you renovated your Namba Galleria plaza and Namba City commercial facility inside Namba Station.*
> _Our users have commended us on the open, airy design of Namba Galleria. On the same floor as the faregates (the third floor), we’ve constructed a new entrance to Takashimaya, bridging station and department store. We’ve increased mobility in and around the station, creating a sense of unity in the Namba area._
> 
> *There are talks of improving access to Kansai International Airport (KIX), such as through the proposed Naniwasuji Line.*
> _As airport users increase, we can increase limited express trains between Namba and KIX. Currently, however, we’ve determined its more practical in terms of passenger loads to have the limited expresses stop at intermediate stations to allow people to board. The discussion surrounding the Naniwasuji Line will now focus on the project’s financial feasibility and who will be contributing funds where. Ideally speaking, it’s not very efficient to have the line branch off in the middle._
> 
> *Nankai has also teamed up with other railway companies to offer tourist tickets.*
> _Last year, we teamed up with Keihan Electric Railway and JR’s non-Shinkansen network to offer the One-Day Pass. It’s meant to compete against use of the private automobile within the coverage area, and the goals are the same. We’re now looking to increase ridership by offering discounted tickets covering public transport in specific areas._
> 
> *Watari Shinji*
> Graduated from the Ōsaka Institute of Technology. Joined Nankai Electric Railway in 1975. After serving as executive manager of the Railway Operations Department, he became a board director in 2005 and was promoted to his current position in 2007. He was born in Ōsaka City, and is 59 years old.


----------



## quashlo

*New Nankai-Takashimaya passage is latest in efforts to improve Namba image*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100209/biz1002091436016-n1.htm



> The Takashimaya Ōsaka flagship store (Chūō Ward, Ōsaka City), which is set to open its renovated main building to the public in March, and Nankai Electric Railway, which owns the adjacent Nankai Namba Station, have teamed up to open a new shared passage running east-west through retail facility Namba CITY, located beneath the elevated station, in April. The effort is an attempt to improve access on not only the north-south axis connecting the station and department store, but also the east-west axis, which is home to Dōguya-suji and Yoshimoto Kōgyō’s Namba Grand Kagetsu theatre, advertising the charm of the Namba area.
> 
> The 5 m wide passage will cut east-west through the station, stretching approx. 84 m. The passage slices through the first floor of Takashimaya’s office building, which up until now had blocked the connection, joining 52 m on the Nankai end and 32 m on the Takashimaya end. To realize the east-west passage, Takashimaya offered a profitable first-floor gateway entrance, while Nankai changed the orientation of its escalators.
> 
> The two companies began efforts to improve mobility in the station area six years ago. When the replacement of Takashimaya’s main building started up in 2004, Nankai had been hammering out a plan to revitalize the terminal building, and the two companies joined forces. “If the station and department store work together, we will gain a competitive edge over other areas,” remarked Nankai representatives.
> 
> At the time, Takashimaya was struggling to draw customers. A survey revealed that the reason was a negative image of the Namba area, including “dirty streets” and “poor accessibility on foot.” Tawara Kazuya from Takashimaya’s New Main Building Project Office says, “If we let things go, the Kita (Umeda) area would come out on top, and the Minami (Namba) area would end up in second-place. We worked with Nankai to hammer out a vision for the department store and station, both at the center of Namba, that would make the area better.”
> 
> Since 2005, the two companies have established volunteer “cleanup crews” together with the local commercial associations. In the early morning before leaving for work, volunteers pick up trash, take down flyers, and remove illegally-parked bicycles. The two companies have also made access across Namba much easier with an area map provided in four languages.
> 
> Yono Kaoru from Nankai Electric Railway’s Namba Urban Planning Initiatives Office says, “The charm of Namba is in strolling through the area on foot. Starting last year, we’ve introduced some of the historic shops and must-see spots in our Namba maps.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source: Ōsaka City_


*Nankai Namba Station*
Average daily entries and exits: 266,200 (2007)

The following stations are also located in the vicinity, together forming the Namba Station complex:

Ōsaka Municipal Subway Namba Station (Midōsuji Line, Yotsubashi Line, Sennichimae Line): 371,100 daily entries and exits (2007)
JR Namba Station (Yamatoji Line): 28,000 daily entries (2007)
Kintetsu / Hanshin Ōsaka Namba Station (Kintetsu Namba / Nara Line, Hanshin Namba Line):
Kintetsu: 109,700 daily entries and exits (2009)
Hanshin: 10,900 daily entries (2009)



_Source: *Ryokucha* on Flickr_

In addition to the classical-style building holding Takashimaya department store, the other landmark building in the station complex is the modern tower, home to the Swissȏtel Nankai Ōsaka (formerly the Nankai South Tower Hotel Ōsaka before being purchased).


_Source: *Hikaru_L* on Flickr_


_Source: *mari-ten* on Flickr_

Inside Namba Galleria.


_Source: *Hikaru_L* on Flickr_

Classic all-stainless steel 6300 series at the station.


_Source: *海爾渥 / Hairworm* on Flickr_

Temporary seafood stall inside the station.


_Source: *Marxpix* on Flickr_

A limited express Rapi:t β waits at Platform 9 for its trip to Kansai International Airport. Nankai Namba has a total of eight track bays at the station. It will be interesting to see what option they choose to take for the Naniwasuji Line, as trying to connect it to the Nankai Main Line would require burying some or all of Nankai Namba Station.


_Source: *Hyougushi* on Flickr_

Inside Namba Walk, an underground retail facility within the station complex.


_Source: *james.combs* on Flickr_


----------



## quashlo

*Nankai to open renovated Namba Parks in March*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100201/biz1002011933031-n1.htm



> On February 1, Nankai Electric Railway announced that it will debut the renovated Namba Parks on March 11. The railway also announced the details of new stores opening inside Namba Parks with the renovation. A total of 63 shops will occupy the renovated facilities, 19 of which are firsts for Japan or the Kansai region, increasing the total number of shops at Namba Parks by ten to 250.
> 
> Hawaii surfing fashion store Honolua will open its first store in Japan, while Diary, the brand shop of fashion designer Itakura Keiji, who is popular among women in their 30s, will make its first landing in the Kansai region following a shop inside the Shibuya Parco in Tōkyō. Nankai representatives say they expanded the array of stores targeting adult women. The renewal project redesigns the first phase (Floors 1 through 5) of Namba Parks, which opened in October 2003, and includes new tenants, relocation of tenants, and renovation.
> 
> In the Namba area, the Takashimaya Ōsaka flagship store is currently undergoing an expansion and will open Phase 1 of its new space on March 2. The department store will be increasing its sales floor area, including construction of the Kansai area’s largest restaurant collection in the top floors of the building. Nankai Electric Railway is also proceeding with a renovation of Nankai Namba Station commercial facility Namba CITY in time for the completion of Takashimaya’s expansion in spring 2011, hoping to work synergistically to bring renewed vitality to Ōsaka’s Minami area.


Namba Parks, a multi-level shopping center with open space and residential tower developed by Nankai on the former site of Ōsaka Stadium (the stadium was the home field of the former Nankai Hawks baseball franchise). The Nankai Main Line wraps around the site as it pulls into Namba terminal.


_Source: *gucky* on Flickr_


----------



## quashlo

*Toyama Chihō Railroad to introduce new IC card*
http://www.tetsudo.com/news/505/富山地鉄市内電車でICカード導入/



> Toyama Chihō Railroad will introduce an IC card system to all of its Toyama City lines on Sunday, March 14. With the launch of the IC card system, IC card mutual interoperability will also begin between Toyama Chihō Railroad and the Toyama Light Rail.
> 
> Toyama Chihō Railroad’s IC card will be called “ecomyca,” and the card is valid on all lines in Toyama Chihō Railroad’s Toyama City network. Fares on the Toyama City streetcars are ¥200, but passengers using the IC card will be charged a discounted fare of ¥170. The card is also designed to handle the existing discounted transfer system.
> 
> On March 14, mutual interoperability with Toyama Light Rail’s passca IC card will also begin, and passengers with one of either card will be able to ride both Toyama Chihō Railroad streetcars in Toyama City, as well as the Toyama Light Rail. Discounted fares will also carry over, and passengers with either card will be able to receive the discounted fare on both systems. The discounted fare for the Toyama Light Rail has been set at ¥160, but will now be raised to ¥170 to match Toyama Chihō Railroad.











_Source: Toyama Chihō Railroad_

Map of the Toyama Chihō Railroad streetcar network in Toyama City (minus the Toyama Light Rail). The blue loop is the Centram.









_Source: Wikipedia_

passca









_Source: Toyama Light Rail_


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central downsizes new tenant building at Nagoya Station*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100210/biz1002102244041-n1.htm



> On February 10, JR Central revealed changes to part of its plan to replace the 20-story Nagoya Terminal Building adjacent to the JR Central Towers (twin towers) above Nagoya Station, and announced a downsizing of scale of the new tenant building.
> 
> Plans up until now called for a 260 m tower, taller than Midland Square (247 m) outside Nagoya Station—currently the tallest building in the Chūbu Region—but with the drop in demand for office space, the new building was downsized to approx. 220 m. The railway is currently in talks with Matsuzakaya’s Nagoya Station department store, currently a tenant in the existing building, about moving into the new building. The railway will begin demolition of the building in late September, and the new building is scheduled for completion in FY2016.
> 
> According to JR Central spokespersons, the railway expects demand for office and hotel space to continue to decline, and downsized the new building from the originally-planned 55-story, 280,000 sq m GFA tower to a 46-story, 260,000 sq m GFA tower. The ground floor to the 18th floor of the new building will feature retail space, the 19th floor to the 25th floor will feature hotel space, and the 26th floor and above will feature office space. Total construction cost is within ¥150 billion.


Preliminary renderings:
_Source: JR Central_

The two circular towers and connected midrise are the existing JR Central Towers (53-story and 51-story towers, with an 18-story midrise), which cover 416,600 sq m GFA. This is the largest single station tenant building in Japan. The new tenant building being planned is just right of JR Central Towers, and will be connected to JR Central Towers by passages on the 2nd and 15th floors.










The first floor of the building will house a bus terminal for Nagoya Municipal Transportation Bureau buses, while the hotel space on the 19th through the 25th floors will be a business hotel operated by a JR Central group company.










Nagoya Station is the main terminal of Nagoya City and the most important rail hub in the Chūbu Region, serving both urban (subway / commuter) and intercity (high-speed and regular) rail. Average ridership at Nagoya Station:
JR Central: 191,000 daily entries (2007)
Aonami Line: 11,000 daily entries (2007)
Nagoya Municipal Subway: 168,000 daily entries (2007)
Nagoya Railroad (Meitetsu Nagoya Station): 279,000 daily entries and exits (2008)
Kintetsu Corporation (Kintetsu Nagoya Station): 109,000 daily entries and exits (2008)

Bustling JR Central Towers / Nagoya Station complex





_Source: *norimatsu2009* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Utsunomiya City puts LRT and Utsunomiya Station East Exit improvements on ice*
http://www.shimotsuke.co.jp/town/region/central/utsunomiya/news/20100206/279248



> On February 5, Utsunomiya City revealed its plans to downsize its LRT Implementation Promotion Office and JR Utsunomiya Station East Exit Improvements Promotion Office, both part of its General Initiatives Department, and consolidate both into the Department’s Transportation Policy Section and Local Policy Office, respectively, as part of its FY2010 reorganization. The city cited Mayor Satō Eiichi’s shelving of the public workshops regarding the light rail transit (LRT) project in October of last year, as well as a return to square one for the JR Utsunomiya Station East Exit Improvements Project. Top city officials explain, “This is a structural reorganization that matches the level of project advancement expected in the new fiscal year.”
> 
> The LRT Implementation Promotion Office was established under the General Initiatives Department in April 2006. Currently, the Office holds eight employees, including the Office Chief, a managerial position. The JR Utsunomiya Station East Exit Improvements Promotion Office was established in April 2005, also under the General Initiatives Department. The Office is under the management of an Office Chief and is composed of thirteen city employees.
> 
> In regards to the LRT plan, Mayor Satō told reporters at a regular press conference in October of last year, “The direction of the national government’s transportation policy, including policy towards LRT projects, is unclear,” expressing his intention to shelve the public workshops originally planned for FY2009. Together with these developments, the city decided to reevaluate its organizational structure.
> 
> The JR Utsunomiya Station East Exit Improvements were originally scheduled to open in spring 2011, but big-name general contractor Shimizu Corporation and the rest of the Group 778 team of firms bailed out of the project in May of last year. As a result, the city decided to put city-owned parcels originally scheduled for improvements up for a three-year temporary lease. Until a new improvement plan resurfaces, the city will close the Promotion Office and downsize the staff.


I originally posted about the East Exit improvements here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38143386&postcount=118


----------



## quashlo

*Progress made on Oyama Station area planned improvements*
http://mainichi.jp/area/tochigi/wide/news/20100204ddlk09020120000c.html



> In Oyama City, a large-scale project to help revitalize the city’s urban zone is about to get rolling. A contractor for the highrise tower destined for the site of the former Oyama City Hall at the West Exit of JR Oyama Station will be determined next week, after which the building will enter into preliminary design. In addition, barrier-free improvements at the station have been stalled, but the central public passage connecting the separated East Exit and West Exit at the station is scheduled to break ground before the end of the year. Will the surrounding neighborhood be able to bring back its vitality?
> 
> The Oyama Station Commercial Street continues approx. 200 m from the West Exit at the station along Gion-jō-dōri. Until ten years ago, 36 restaurants and other stores lined the street, but that number is now roughly half. One shopowner laments, “There’s no longer enough residents here that you can call this a commercial street anymore.” According to the city, the residential population in the neighborhood surrounding the station’s West Exit was 9,277 in 1970, but this has declined to less than half as of April 2009, to 4,184.
> 
> After the abandonment of the Nippon Flour Mills plant at the station’s East Exit, the city has been progressing with a urban revitalization project since 2002, completing a station plaza at the East Exit in 2008. The city was scheduled to break ground on the highrise tower and central public passage, but was forced to deal with a miscalculation in the project budget estimates.
> 
> The city assembled a plan to construct a 27-story, approx. 100 m tall highrise condominium tower with 200 units on the site of the former City Hall Building No. 2 located in Shiroyamachō 3-chōme. But partially as a result of the skyrocketing cost of steel, the city feared it would not be able to secure a contractor (designated project agent), and extended the selection process last summer. Reconsidering the financial feasibility of the project, the city downsized the tower to 20 stories (approx. 60 m tall) and 120 units and reopened the bidding process.
> 
> At the end of last year, the city had received two bids, and after reviewing the bid proposals, the selection committee recommended Taisei Corporation (HQ: Tōkyō) on January 25. A council meeting of the redevelopment union composed of rightsowners will be held on February 8, at which time a formal decision will be announced. The total project cost is approx. ¥3.9 billion, and construction will begin in June of next year, with the first move-ins scheduled for 2013. The city is forecasting 120 households and approx. 300 residents total.
> 
> One self-employed man (57yo) remarked, “I don’t know if it will revitalize the area, but I’ll welcome an increase in people.” Another self-employed woman (63yo) said, “Even if these condominiums get built, I don’t think customers will start coming to these individually-run shops.” However, she added, “We can’t blame the government or the times for a lack of activity, we just need to have the will and we can bring customers in.”
> 
> And what of the central public passage at the station which city residents have been wishing for? The station’s West Exit and East Exit are not equipped with elevators, making access difficult for people in wheelchairs, people with strollers, and the elderly. According to JR East’s Ōmiya Branch Office, the only Shinkansen stop between Tōkyō and Sendai without elevators inside the station building is Oyama Station. If the central public passage is completed, access between the the West Exit and East Exit, currently divided by the JR Utsunomiya Line, will become barrier-free and much easier for everyone.
> 
> Oyama City resident Matsumori Shōzō (81yo) cannot walk, and must move around in a hand-operated wheelchair. In regards to the lack of a down escalator at the West Exit, Matsumori said, “I hope they build it as soon as possible. If possible, I’d like them to install an elevator.”
> 
> The city has been in negotiations with JR East since FY2005, but in regards to the time exhausted from the planning to groundbreaking, a spokesperson for the city’s New Urban Improvements Implementation Section explained that time was needed to discuss the issues with JR. In September of last year, the city finally signed a fundamental agreement with JR. According to the plan, the new central public passage would be approx. 90 m long and 10 m wide. Both the East Exit and West Exit would feature one elevator and two escalators (one per direction) each. The city has contracted detailed design to JR, and construction is scheduled to begin in FY2010, with completion expected in FY2012.


I first posted about this project here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37113306&postcount=84

New passage in red:









_Source: Oyama City_

New East Exit









_Source: Oyama City_


----------



## quashlo

*PASMO expands to Kominato Railway buses*
http://www.pasmo.co.jp/news/press/release_100212_kominatobus.pdf



> Starting Sunday, March 14, 2010, transport IC card PASMO will be accepted on a portion of bus lines operated by Kominato Railway (HQ: Ichihara City, Chiba Prefecture; President: Ishikawa Shinpei), improving convenience for passengers.
> 
> As a result, PASMO is now accepted on all PASMO Committee member companies (26 railway / monorail operators and 77 bus operators), excepting a portion of bus lines. PASMO and Suica are also interoperable, and with either a PASMO or Suica, passengers can use all of these private railways, subways, and buses, in addition to JR East trains.
> 
> The PASMO Committee and PASMO Co., Ltd. will continue efforts to improve PASMO user services and convenience, and are looking to encourage more use of transport IC cards and public transportation.
> 
> PASMO-affiliated operators:
> 
> *Railway / monorail*
> Izu Hakone Railway, Enoshima Electric Railway, Odakyū Electric Railway, Kantō Railway, Keiō Corporation, Keisei Electric Railway, Keihin Electric Express Railway, Saitama Railway, Sagami Railway, Metropolitan Intercity Railway, Shin-Keisei Electric Railway, Seibu Railway, Tōkyō Tama Intercity Monorail, Chiba Urban Monorail, Tōkyū Corporation, Tōkyō Metro, Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation, Tōbu Railway, Tōyō Rapid Railway, Hakone Tozan Railway, Hokusō Railway, Maihama Resort Line, Tōkyō Waterfront New Transit Yurikamome, Yokohama Minatomirai Railway, Yokohama Municipal Transportation Bureau, Yokohama New Transit
> *Bus*
> Izu Hakone Bus, Enoden Bus Yokohama, Odakyū Bus, Kanagawa Chūō Kōtsū (Kanachū), Kawasaki Municipal Transportation Bureau, Kawasaki Tsurumi Rinkō Bus, Kantō Bus, Keiō Dentetsu Bus, Keisei Bus, Keihin Kyūkō Bus, Kokusai Kōgyō, Sōtetsu Holdings, Seibu Bus, Tachikawa Bus, Chiba Kōtsū, Tōkyū Bus Corporation, Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation, Tōbu Bus Central, Nishi-Tōkyō Bus, Hakone Tozan Bus, Hitachi Group, Fujikyū Bus, Funabashi Shin-Keisei Bus, Heiwa Kōtsū, Yamanashi Kōtsū, Yokohama Municipal Transportation Bureau
> Starting March 14: Kominato Railway Bus
> Enoden Bus Fujisawa, Odakyū City Bus, Shōnan Kanakō Bus, Tsukui Kanakō Bus, Yokohama Kanakō Bus, Sagami Kanakō Bus, Fujisawa Kanakō Bus, Rinkō Green Bus, Keiō Bus East, Keiō Bus South, Keiō Bus Central, Keiō Bus Koganei, Chiba City Bus, Keisei Town Bus, Chiba Flower Bus, Keisei Transit Bus, Chiba Green Bus, Chiba Chūō Bus, Chiba Kaihin Kōtsū, Chiba Nairiku Bus, Tōkyō Bay City Kōtsū, Chiba Rainbow Bus, Keisei Bus System, Haneda Keikyū Bus, Yokohama Keikyū Bus, Shōnan Keikyū Bus, Sōtetsu Bus, Seibu Jidōsha, Seibu Kankō Bus, CityBus Tachikawa, Tōkyū Transsés, Asahi Motor Corporation, Ibakyū Motor Corporation, Kokusai Jūō Kōtsū, Kawagoe Motor Corporation, Tōbu Bus East, Tōbu Bus West, Bandō Bus, Odakyū Hakone Highway Bus, Fujikyū Shōnan Bus, Fuji Express, Fujikyū Yamanashi Bus, Fujikyū Heiwa Kankō, Fujikyū City Bus, Fujikyū Shizuoka Bus, Narashino Shin-Keisei Bus, Matsudo Shin-Keisei Bus, Aska Bus, Yokohama Traffic Development
> Starting February 23: Tōbu Bus Nikkō


----------



## quashlo

*Newspaper train from Ryōgoku Station to end service March 12*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/trend/100209/trd1002090841005-n1.htm



> The special “Newspaper Train” that departs from Ryōgoku Station (Sumida Ward, Tōkyō Prefecture) on the JR Sōbu Line carrying evening-edition newspapers from Tōkyō bound for Chiba and the Bōsō Peninsula will end service on March 12. According to the JR companies, this is the last remaining train devoted to carrying newspapers. The client cited cost-cutting measures as the reason, putting an end to one historic form of railway transport.
> 
> At 12:50 pm, an eight-car train heading back to the barn appears at Platform 3 of Ryōgoku Station, a switchback platform that passengers aren’t allowed to access. Workers pile the newspapers onto the train, which departs the station at 1:18. The newspapers are unloaded bundle-by-bundle at stations along the line and transported to sales outlets.
> 
> According to Director Saitō Masashi of the Newspaper Transport Alliance, newspaper trains used to depart from Ueno and the former Shiodome Station as well, and also transported morning-edition newspapers. The train from Ryōgoku Station survived because of the poor roadway network in the Bōsō Peninsula, but the daily cost is several tens of thousands of yen. With the completion of expressways and the drop in tolls, switching to trucks cuts the cost down to one-third of the cost by train, and the client decided to terminate the contract.
> 
> “Even if it’s just a ‘sign of the times,’ this is a tradition that has continued since the days of the National Railways, and it’s a little disappointing,” remarked Saitō.


The newspaper trains from Ryōgoku Station are 113 series trains in Yokosuka colors. They are actually regular service trains and carry passengers, just with one car cordoned off to carry the newspapers, although the train does not pick up passengers at Ryōgoku. Contrary to the article, I don’t believe this is the last newspaper train, although it’s probably one of the more well-known examples.

Small clip of workers stacking papers at Ryōgoku Station and the 113 series entering the platform:





_Source: *kiHa3062* on YouTube_

Another newspaper train, a 211 series, at Kumagaya Station on the JR Takasaki Line.





_Source: *sakamayuya* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro hopes to steal JR passengers with “new” Harajuku Station*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0210/TKY201002100211.html



> Tōkyō Metro has revealed that it will be adding “Harajuku” to train announcements for Meiji Jingū-mae Station (Shibuya Ward, Tōkyō) on the Fukutoshin Line. The “secondary” station name is intended to help compete against the JR Yamanote Line, and will enter into use with schedule changes in March. Tōkyō Metro representatives confided, “Harajuku is the younger generation’s neighborhood, and we want to steal the customers from JR.”
> 
> Since its days as the Eidan Subway, Tōkyō Metro has established official secondary station names at twelve of its stations, including Matsuya – Mitsukoshi for Ginza Station and Tsukiji Honganji Temple for Tsukiji Station. As a basic principle, the railway has added secondary station names when a portion of a station’s construction costs is covered by local neighborhoods or other entities. The upcoming “Harajuku,” however, doesn’t fit this mold, and is a first for the railway. “Harajuku” will be shown on signs inside the station and broadcast in announcements inside trains.
> 
> The distance between the Yamanote Line’s Harajuku Station and entrances to the Fukutoshin Line’s Meiji Jingū-mae Station are as close as 30 m apart—a stone’s throw away. But for teenagers and the younger generation coming to visit from outside the Tōkyō area, the name “Harajuku” is much more well-known, and the issue has been a long-standing topic of debate in Tōkyō Metro’s business strategy.
> 
> Tōkyō Metro will also be publicizing services other than just the secondary station name.
> 
> From Ikebukuro Station (Toshima Ward), it’s currently 14 minutes and ¥190 to Meiji Jingū-mae Station on the Fukutoshin Line, but only 12 minutes and ¥160 to Harajuku Station on the Yamanote Line. With Tōkyō Metro’s schedule changes set to kick into effect on March 6, express trains on weekends and holidays only will also stop at Meiji Jingū-mae Station, reducing travel time by four minutes to 10 minutes.
> 
> The way station names are presented differs among the major railway companies.
> 
> For the Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation, Daimon Station’s secondary name “Hamamatsuchō” was established without compensation. However, there are cases where it provides secondary station names when local jurisdictions have contributed to station construction costs or the railway has received advertisement fees. JR East, Keiō, Keikyū, and Keisei have stations with airports or stadiums as secondary names to improve passenger convenience. However, Odakyū, Seibu, Tōkyū, and Tōbu keep it simple with only the primary name of the station.


*JR Harajuku Station*
Average daily entries: 74,500 (2008)

Station building is a quaint wooden structure.


_Source: *柏翰 / ポーハン / POHAN* on Flickr_


_Source: *愛攝影的史奴比(Snoopy Photographer)* on Flickr_

There is a special platform at the station only used during New Year’s for people visiting Meiji Jingū (Meiji Shrine).


_Source: *[email protected]* on Flickr_

Harajuku is known for edgy teen fashion and cosplay.


_Source: *whiskyforthedevil* on Flickr_

The glass box is the closest entrance to Meiji Jingū-mae Station.


_Source: *Onari* on Flickr_

*Tōkyō Metro Meiji Jingū-mae (Harajuku) Station*
Average daily entries and exits: 73,500 (2008)


_Source: *naoyafujii* on Flickr_


_Source: *midorisyu* on Flickr_


_Source: *midorisyu* on Flickr_


_Source: *dariko* on Flickr_

Fukutoshin Line art


_Source: *dariko* on Flickr_


----------



## quashlo

*Kōtō Ward establishes fund for proposed Yūrakuchō Line extension*
Kensetsu Tsūshin Shimbun



> Tōkyō Prefecture’s Kōtō Ward will establish a new construction fund in the hopes of jumpstarting the extension of Line 8 of the Tōkyō Subway, the Yūrakuchō Line. In its proposed budget for FY2010, Kōtō Ward included ¥500 million as a reserve deposit. The fund will be used towards the construction of intermediate stations, the cost of which are born by local neighborhoods. In regards to the reasoning behind establishing the fund, Kōtō Ward mayor Yamazaki Takaaki explained, “If we don’t show that we are serious about the extension, the national and Tōkyō Metropolitan governments won’t take action. The extension is one project we want to see happen, and we wanted to show our position on it as the ward government.”
> 
> The proposed extension would stretch approx. 5.2 km from Toyosu to Sumiyoshi. The Working Group for the Extension of Subway Lines 8 and 11, composed of Kōtō Ward, Sumida Ward, Katsushika Ward, and Chiba Prefecture’s Matsudo City, have come to an agreement to designate this section as the “initial phase” of the extension. As the section lies entirely within Kōtō Ward, the ward set aside its own money in a separately established fund.
> 
> The target extension was identified in the Transport Policy Council Report No. 18 (_Basic Plan Regarding Rapid Rail and Other Improvements to the Transport Network of the Tōkyō Region_) released in January 2000, in which the line was classified for an ideal construction start before FY2015. Mayor Yamazaki says he wants to complete the project as early as possible, improving convenience of north-south transport links, which he says is a current “weak point.” The extension is expected to reduce travel times from the eastern regions of Kōtō Ward and western regions of Chiba Prefecture to the Toyosu area, as well as alleviate congestion on the Tōzai Subway Line.
> 
> In addition to the Toyosu – Sumiyoshi section, the Working Group is also considering an extension of Subway Line 8 from Oshiage to Kameari, and an extension of Line 11 (Hanzōmon Line) from Oshiage to Matsudo.
> 
> In studies commissioned in FY2007 and FY2008, considering the unique characteristics, investment scale, and expected ridership of each section, a phased approach was deemed appropriate.
> 
> In addition, the studies concluded that after comparing cost-benefit, investment recoverability, and ridership trends, the first phase should be the Toyosu – Sumiyoshi section, while the second phase should be one of the other two remaining sections.
> 
> The studies also identified appropriate arrangements to get the project started, assuming the project makes use of funding assistance provided by the Act on Enhancement of Convenience of Urban Railways, adopted in 2005. In order to realize Phase 2 of the project, the study concludes that it must be administered together with Phase 1 as a single project, and that several budgetary measures are needed, including increasing the base fare and providing interest-free loans.
> 
> The Working Group will now work to realize the project as quickly as possible, building partnerships with the national and Tōkyō Metropolitan governments, as well as Tōkyō Metro, which is hoped will be the project lead.


A very simple graphic that shows the proposed extensions of the Yūrakuchō Line (orange dotted line) and Hanzōmon Line (purple dotted line). The Yūrakuchō Line branch would start at Toyosu at the bottom, through Sumiyoshi (Toei Subway Shinjuku Line), Kinshichō (JR Sōbu Main Line), Oshiage (Toei Subway Asakusa Line), Yotsugi (Keisei Oshiage Line), Kameari (JR Jōban Line Local), to Noda-shi (Tōbu Noda Line). The Transport Policy Council Report No. 18 from 2000 calls for track to be shared between the Yūrakuchō Line and Hanzōmon Line, but there is a need to make sure the extension doesn’t cannibalize ridership off the fairly new Tsukuba Express (in green).









_Source: Chiba Prefecture_


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Monorail announces name of new station at Haneda*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0210/TKY201002100357.html



> On February 10, Tōkyō Monorail announced that “Haneda Airport International Terminal” has been selected as the name for the new station set to open in October in Ōta Ward, Tōkyō Prefecture. The exits for the new station will be directly connected to the departure lobby at the new International Terminal at Haneda Airport, also scheduled to open in October. A journey on a rapid train to JR Hamamatsuchō Station (Minato Ward, Tōkyō Prefecture) is scheduled to take 14 minutes.
> 
> According to Tōkyō Monorail, the new station is being constructed between the existing Tenkūbashi and Shin-Seibijō Stations. Construction began in October 2007, with a total cost of approx. ¥8.5 billion.
> 
> Keihin Electric Express Railway (Keikyū) will also open its International Terminal Station (temporary name) between Tenkūbashi and Haneda Airport Stations before the new International Terminal opens for flights, aiming to increase convenience to the new building.


HD window views:
_Source: *cat2525jp* on YouTube_

Dusk pt. 1 (between Haneda Airport and Tennōzu Isle)






Dusk pt. 2 (between Tennōzu Isle and Hamamatsuchō)






Dawn pt. 1 (in the opposite direction)






Dawn pt. 2


----------



## quashlo

*Bike parking headaches at Mabashi Station*
http://mytown.asahi.com/chiba/news.php?k_id=12000001002060003



> A privately-operated bicycle parking facility outside the West Exit at JR Mabashi Station, with a capacity for 2,000 bicycles that makes it the largest facility in Matsudo City, closed at the end of January, resulting in the spillover of about 500 bicycles onto the station plaza. With the closure of the facility, the city has been searching for an alternative location since June of last year, but was only able to secure space for 1,000 bicycles in a location a slight distance away. An efficient solution to the problem has yet to be found, and it’s likely people will continue to leave their bicycles at non-designated locations.
> 
> The contract between the property owner and the company operating the parking facility was set to expire at the end of December, and by the end of June, the operator had decided to close the facility once the contract expired. A large supermarket will begin construction on the site in the near future.
> 
> According to the city, they were able to extend parking into January, but not longer, and on January 25, the operator notified city officials that it would close the facility at the end of the month.
> 
> With the closure, the city has increased the capacity of the parking facility underneath the tracks near the West Exit (approx. 280 m away) to 1,000 bicycles. In an attempt to lure users, the city will make this parking free until March, but even when full, there is still more parking needed.
> 
> The privately-operated facility opened in 1998, and many commuters to work and school made use of it. Now with few options, users day in and day out are turning to leaving their bicycles at the station plaza, where parking bikes is prohibited. A survey by the city on February 3 counted as many as 540 bicycles at the plaza.
> 
> In addition to the parking facility beneath the elevated tracks, the city has decided to demolish the fountain outside the station to make another facility, and included the construction costs in its supplementary budget in September of last year. Some locals are opposed to the fountain demolition, however, feeling it is a symbol of Mabashi, and the construction ground to a halt. The city searched for space in the area surrounding the station’s West Exit, but was unable to find an appropriate location.
> 
> The private parking facility operator leased out land for one month only at another location, with space for 800 bicycles, and began selling tickets on January 26. The plan never materialized, however, and the company is currently returning money to ticket owners.
> 
> The station tenant building at Mabashi Station is set to open next February, but only has enough space for 200 bicycles. The city plans to continue searching for new locations, but with no prospects, officials say there is little they can do but wait things out for a bit.


Mabashi Station is on the JR Jōban Line (local) and the Ryūtetsu Nagareyama Line. Daily entries are 25,000 for the JR station and 1,700 for the Ryūtetsu station.


----------



## quashlo

*Seibu Ikebukuro Line inbound track between Shakujii Kōen and Nerima Takanodai elevated*

I posted pictures from the open house they did at Shakujii Kōen, but they have now opened the station and tracks for revenue service. They’ve only opened one inbound track, as they haven’t yet completed the new second inbound track being constructed as part of the quadruple-tracking of the line between Shakujii Kōen and Nerima Takanodai.

First, videos from the last day of service on the ground-level inbound track, Saturday, February 6. A 101 series train (express from Hannō bound for Ikebukuro) connects with and takes over a Seibu 6000 series train (semi-express from Kotesashi bound for Shin-Kiba on the Tōkyō Metro Yūrakuchō Line). A 20000 series arrives on the outbound platform.





_Source: *tkhr6767* on YouTube_

Grade crossing near the station.





_Source: *tkhr6767* on YouTube_

Some cab views on the first day on the elevated inbound track, first in the inbound direction and then in the outbound direction (at ground level). As the video shows, there’s still plenty of construction work that needs to happen, and the latest milestone is really only the first stage.





_Source: *tetsubakamovie* on YouTube_

A 20000 series local for Ikebukuro at the new elevated platform.





_Source: *hachikounet* on YouTube_

Now, some pictures the day before the opening (2010.02.06):
_Source: http://thankyou2200.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_










6000 series signed as a semi-express for Ikebukuro enters the station.










The newest trains to grace the Seibu Ikebukuro Line meet. A Seibu 30000 series “Smile Train” signed as an express meets up with a Tōkyō Metro 10000 series signed as a semi-express. This was the last day this platform was in use.










Another meet, between 6000 series rapid and a 20000 series local, both for Ikebukuro.










One last look leaving the ground-level platform and tracks…










The new track is ready, waiting to be connected.




























Pictures on the first day (2010.02.07):
_Source: http://thankyou2200.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_

The now empty inbound platform.










The ramp up to the inbound elevated track.










Approaching Shakujii Kōen.



















Bonus shot of Mt. Fuji in the early morning, taken from the new platform.



















A Tōkyō Metro 10000 series train waits as a reserved-seat limited express overtakes it.



















Ramp touch-down. The old track is at right.










Some more shots of the station (2010.02.08):
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_























































Door location stickers, for two, three-, and four-door cars.


----------



## Shezan

very interesting pics, I love the Japan urban transports


----------



## city_thing

This is one of my favourite threads on SSC. You do a brilliant job with it Quashlo. Keep it up!


----------



## quashlo

*Saga City forced to use tax funds to cover municipal bus budget*
http://mytown.asahi.com/saga/news.php?k_id=42000001002250003



> At the March 1 session of the City Council, Saga City will submit a financial stabilization plan for the municipal bus system. Following an operating deficit in FY2008, the municipal bus network is expected to post another deficit for FY2009. The stabilization plan would direct ¥150 million annually from the city’s general fund to help bring the system back on its feet. Mayor Hideshima Toshiyuki pledged preservation of the municipal bus system in his campaign promises last year as a means of protecting citizens’ transportation needs, but determined that use of taxpayer money for funding was unavoidable.
> 
> “Please use the municipal bus system.” On Tuesday, February 23, eight employees from the Saga City Transportation Bureau stood outside City Hall one day before Car-Free Day (every Wednesday) and distributed flyers encouraging city employees to use the bus. The Bureau is attempting to encourage city workers to take the lead in using the bus system in the hopes of increasing ridership.
> 
> The funding gap ratio for municipal bus operations, which compares debt balance against the bus system’s revenue, is 101.8 percent (FY2008), well above the 20 percent “financial stabilization” threshold established by the national government. As a result, under the Local Jurisdictions Sound Finance Act, the Bureau must submit a financial stabilization plan to the Ministry of Internal Affairs and Communications. Among Saga Prefecture’s local governments and publicly-operated corporations, only the municipal bus operations exceeded the national threshold.
> 
> Except in FY2007, Saga City’s municipal bus system has been operating at a deficit since FY2003. The accumulated deficit has also continued to increase, and of the 25 bus lines in the network, only three recorded surpluses in FY2008. The breadwinner line running between Yume Town Saga and JR Saga Station alone accounted for 10 percent of the municipal bus system’s total annual ridership, with 256,000 passengers.
> 
> Saga City, however, is pushing for more urban vitality in the city’s downtown districts. “While it’s true that the bus system might not be where it is today without the Yume Town Line, the line has encouraged people to gather at large big-box stores in the suburbs, and from the city’s standpoint, it’s difficult for us to push strongly for more transit use knowing the consequences,” confides the city’s General Initiatives section.
> 
> The Transportation Bureau has already made more than half of its employees part-time and has been running special wrap-ad buses, but from a safety standpoint, they can’t reduce expenses. The city’s General Initiatives section says that the ballooning of crude oil prices and the swine influenza scare were both contributing factors, and increasing ridership is the only way for the bus system to post a surplus. The city foresees an increase in ridership on lines to serve the Kōseikan Saga Prefectural Hospital, which will relocate to Kasemachi in Saga City in FY2012, but two competing private-sector companies have already expressed interest in operating service to the hospital.
> 
> The financial state of private-sector bus operations in the Saga City region is also not faring well. According to Nishi-Nippon Railroad (HQ: Fukuoka City), “Our buses running within Saga City are operating at a deficit, but we cover a portion of this loss by highway express buses linking Fukuoka and Saga.”
> 
> In regards to the use of taxpayers’ money to cover the deficit for the municipal bus system, Vice-Chief Ōkubo Masato of the city’s Transport Policy Office says, “We need citizens to understand that we aren’t only providing service to people who currently do not have a means of transport, but that we will also need to provide service to people who become elderly and unable to drive private cars five to ten years down the road.”


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū opens renovated Friesta at Kagoshima Chūō Station*

Original post regarding this project: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51484831&postcount=787 

Views of the renovated East Exit, widened central passage, and new retail areas.





_Source: *manjyuu12* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Tokushima Bus to eliminate two bus routes in September*
http://mytown.asahi.com/tokushima/news.php?k_id=37000001002240003



> The ¥1,000 maximum toll on expressways has also begun to taken its toll on daily living. Two fixed-route bus lines, scheduled to be abandoned by Tokushima Bus in late September as a result of struggling ridership on highway express buses, are a vital lifeline for shopping and commuting to school. Passengers have pushed Tokushima Bus to preserve the service, and Tokushima Prefecture and affected local jurisdictions will soon hold a conference to discuss how to deal with the issue.
> 
> After receiving notification from Tokushima Bus on the morning of February 23 that the two fixed-route bus lines would be discontinued, Tokushima Prefecture immediately notified the six affected jurisdictions, including Tokushima City and Kamiita Town.
> 
> Of the two lines to be discontinued, the Kawauchi–Matsushige Line runs through residential neighborhoods in Matsushige Town located the furthest away from Town Hall. Chief Yoshida Naoto of the town’s General Affairs Section says, “The line runs through neighborhoods with a high number of households composed of elderly couples and residents living alone, so discontinuation of the line will make it less convenient to visit the hospital or do shopping. If possible, we’d like them to preserve the service.”
> 
> The other line, the Kajiyabara Line, is the only direct-service bus route for Kamiita Town residents heading to the Tokushima Station area. The town’s General Affairs Section Chief says, “To get to Tokushima Station by JR trains requires a ten-minute drive to Itano or Ishii Stations. For the elderly who have no other transport options and for high school students who use the line for commuting to and from school, this is a hugh inconvenience.”
> 
> Tokushima Prefecture will open a Prefectural Lifeline Transport Conference in the near future in coordination with the national government, Tokushima Bus, and the affected jurisdictions to discuss the impact of eliminating the lines and what other modes of transportation could take the place of the fixed-route bus lines. Vice-Chief Kashiwagi Osamu of Tokushima Prefecture's General Bureau on Transportation Policy says, “We want to discuss the issues, including a possible increase in subsidies to the bus company to keep the lines in service.”
> 
> *Users face dilemma*
> To find out what kind of bus lines Tokushima Bus was proposing to eliminate, I took a two-hour roundtrip ride from JR Tokushima Station to Kamiita Town on the Kajiyabara Line.
> 
> It's 3:50 pm on February 23. With five people on board, the bus departs Tokushima Station. One housewife (63yo) from Kitajima Town, who takes the bus twice a week to do shopping in Tokushima City and visit her eldest son's family, says, “There are times when it's just one person on the bus... Ridership does seem low to me.” She later added, however, “I don't have a driver's license, so I hope they don't cancel it,” a worried look on her face.
> 
> Weaving its way through commercial streets, the bus arrives at a prefectural road. Third-grade middle schooler Inui Tomohiro (15yo) from Aizumi Town, who got on at the Yoshinobashi stop in Tokushima City, takes the bus to and from school. “I can get a seat on the way back home, but in the mornings, it's full. I'll have to take this bus when I go to high school, too, and my house is too far from the JR station... I hope they keep the bus in service.” In about 30 minutes, the bus arrived at the Chokudō stop in Aizumi Town, where I transferred to another bus that would take me all the way to the line's terminus at Kajiyabara Bus Yard. There were eight people on the bus.
> 
> A female university student (19yo) from Kamiita Town who was out with friends in Tokushima City said she uses the bus often to get to and from school and go shopping. “The bus stop is only a ten-minute walk from my house, but the JR station is 30 minutes by bicycle. I'll have a hard time getting around if they get rid of the bus.”
> 
> Miki Kayoko (35yo), an employee at a restaurant in Awa City, was on her way home from a visit to the hospital in Tokushima City, and said, “For someone like me without a driver's license, this bus is my lifeline.”


----------



## quashlo

*Hankyū expands security camera system*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/trend/100225/trd1002252247017-n1.htm



> On February 25, Hankyū Corporation announced that it will expand the security camera system currently installed at seven of its stations including Umeda (Ōsaka City) and Kawaramachi (Kyōto City) to all 85 of its stations by December. The cameras will have recording functions, and the aim of the program is to deter crime.
> 
> After expansion, the system will jump from approx. 50 cameras to approx. 280 cameras. Hankyū’s Public Relations Department says, “The recorded data will only be used for criminal investigations, and we will be taking full measures in managing the system to protect individual privacy.”


----------



## quashlo

*Hankyū 6300 series ends limited express service on Kyōto Line*

Hankyū operated the train on limited express services for one final week. Last day of service was February 28. This is the last time a full-length (eight-car) 6300 series train was operated in regular revenue service.





_Source: *kumonohana6004* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Governor Hashimoto orders preliminary study of KIX Shinkansen*
http://mytown.asahi.com/osaka/news.php?k_id=28000001002230001



> In regards to the proposed maglev line linking central Ōsaka City and Kansai International Airport (KIX) in seven minutes assuming Itami (Ōsaka) Airport is shut down, on February 22 Governor Hashimoto remarked, “There is new talk that the specs for a maglev might be too costly and that a Shinkansen line would be more realistic.” The Governor revealed that he has directed the appropriate government agencies to begin looking at a Shinkansen plan. According to officials familiar with the project, the suggestion came from the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT).
> 
> The Governor revealed the news at a roundtable discussion with the Minoo City Council, and also told reporters after the meeting. While a Shinkansen line would still reach KIX in around 13 minutes, the Governor commented, “The Shinkansen would need to be double-tracked, and thus more expensive (than the ¥490 billion KIX maglev).”


The last quote is a bit intriguing, since it seems to indicate that they had been considering making the maglev a single-track line…


----------



## quashlo

*JR West begins ATS-P installation on Sagano Line*
http://www.westjr.co.jp/news/newslist/article/1174691_799.html



> JR West is currently in the process of implementing ATS-P on high-density sections of our urban network in a gradual and strategic fashion.
> 
> For the Sagano Line, which was selected for our ATS-P expansion program as part of our Safety Improvement Plan, we have finalized plans to begin construction for ATS-P related improvements.
> 
> 
> Construction start: Monday, February 22, 2010
> Expected start of service: Winter FY2010
> Construction scope: Kyōto – Sonobe (34.2 km) (_Note: The system has already been installed inside Kyōto Station_)
> ATS-P functions: ATS-P continuously checks train speed against signals along the line, and in the event that the train speed exceeds the permitted speed, automatically applies the brakes and brings the train to a stop before it reaches the signal. ATS-P also prevents exceedence of permitted speed limits on curves and through switches, as well as overruns on stub tracks.
> Future implementation plans: We will install the system on the Kosei Line (Yamashina – Ōmi Shiotsu) by FY2010, and on the Gakken Toshi Line (Kizu – Kyō Tanabe) by FY2011.


I also posted about the recent double-tracking of this line here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=48827647&postcount=630


----------



## quashlo

*Archeological survey could delay opening of Umeda North Yard Phase 2*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100215/biz1002152149020-n1.htm



> The West Japan Branch Office of the Japan Railway Construction, Transport and Technology Agency (JRTT) JNR Settlement Headquarters, which has been proceeding with a plan to relocate the JR Umeda Freight Terminal as part of the Umeda North Yard development on the north side of JR Ōsaka Station, announced on January 15 that construction of the Suita Freight Terminal (temporary name; Suita City and Settsu City, Ōsaka Prefecture), which is planned to assume half of the functions of Umeda Freight Terminal, will be delayed by approximately two years due to an archeological and cultural assets assessment, and would instead open in spring 2013. The news is likely to affect the start of construction for Phase 2 of the Umeda North Yard development, which includes the Umeda Freight Terminal.
> 
> According to the JRTT, in 1967 approx. 4 ha of archeological ruins were confirmed on the site of the former Suita Yard, which will be home to the new Suita Freight Terminal. Trial excavations at approx. 60 locations in the surrounding area until last year revealed that archeological ruins from the Kofun Period through to the Asuka and Nara Periods covered approx. 27 ha of the proposed construction site. JRTT spokespersons explained, “As we proceeded forward with the project, we discussed the issue with the Ōsaka Prefecture Board of Education, after which it was determined that a full archeological survey of the construction site was necessary.”
> 
> The original plans for Umeda Freight Terminal called for the transferral of half of the terminal’s functions to each of Suita Freight Terminal and Kudara Freight Terminal in spring 2011, but with the delayed opening of the Suita facility, the Kudara facility will also open in spring 2013. The proposed construction site is under the ownership of the JRTT, and there is no resulting change in project cost as a result of the extension of the construction schedule.
> 
> The priority development area (Phase I) of the Umeda North Yard development is scheduled to begin construction in late March and open to the public in 2012, but no project executor or project plan has been finalized for Phase 2, which includes the freight terminal. Representatives from the Ōsaka City Planning Regulations Bureau said, “The plan for the Phase 2 zone is in the preliminary phases anyways, so there is no particular impact to the project (as a result of the delayed opening of Suita Freight Terminal). We are simply considering this news as an extension of the preliminary phase of the project.”


----------



## quashlo

*JR West to revamp Shin-Ōsaka Station concourse*
http://www.westjr.co.jp/news/newslist/article/1174711_799.html



> Currently, Central Japan Railway Company is proceeding with construction of a new Shinkansen platform at Shin-Ōsaka Station. In concert with this project, JR West will undertake improvements to the station and has been conducting various studies in an effort to further enhance the convenience of the station.
> 
> The improvement plan for the station concourse has recently been compiled, and we have reached the stage where we can now begin actual construction.
> 
> *Improvement plan components*
> 
> Improvements to the ticketing area and faregate area
> In addition to increasing the number of automatic faregates at the East Exit, we will renovate this gate to improve visibility.
> We will renovate the ticketing hall at the Shinkansen transfer gate, alleviating conflict between transferring passengers and passengers queuing up to purchase tickets.
> On the south side of the Central Exit, we will distribute tourist-related information and construct a new space for passengers to pick up tickets purchased via telephone or online.
> 
> Other improvements
> We will construct a new central waiting room and restrooms on the south side of the Central Exit to replace the previous facilities, which are currently closed due to construction. We will also construct new escalators from the second floor to the third floor to increase passenger convenience.
> 
> *Cost:* Approx. ¥8.8 billion
> *Construction schedule:* March 2010 to end of FY2012


Besides being the Shinkansen terminal for Ōsaka City, Shin-Ōsaka also serves as a terminal for many limited express trains. Urban service from the station to other points in the Kansai region is primarily provided by JR’s network of _shin-kaisoku_ trains, while the Ōsaka Municipal Subway Midōsuji Line connects north-south to other points within Ōsaka City, including Ōsaka Station (JR’s main terminal), Shinsaibashi, and Namba.

Daily ridership:

JR West: 46,900 daily entries (2007)
JR Central: 65,500 daily entries (2006)
Ōsaka Municipal Subway: 133,000 daily entries and exits (2007)

Renderings:
_Source: JR West_

East Exit for the JR lines (non-Shinkansen trains)










Central waiting room



















Ticketing area


----------



## quashlo

*Gifu City funds Gifu Bus purchase of articulated buses*
http://chubu.yomiuri.co.jp/news_kan/kan100227_9.htm



> On February 26, Gifu City announced that it had included ¥41.5 million in its preliminary budget for the new fiscal year as funding to Gifu Bus (HQ: Gifu City) for the purchase of articulated buses, which have the capacity to transport large volumes of passengers. The articulated buses connect two bus bodies like a train, with a capacity of 130 passengers, approximately twice that of a regular bus. The buses are environmentally-friendly, and the city hopes to make them a fixture of public transit within the city, in replacement of the discontinued streetcars.
> 
> Articulated buses have been introduced in Atsugi City and Fujisawa City in Kanagawa Prefecture, as well as in Chiba City, but this is their first debut in the three prefectures composing the Tōkai Region. Gifu Bus plans to introduce two German-made Mercedes buses (¥80 million per bus), with the city covering one-fourth of the cost. Gifu Bus will place an order for the buses in the new fiscal year, with the new buses arriving around March 2011.
> 
> Gifu Bus and Gifu City will now discuss the routes on which the new buses will operate, but at the current stage, the city has envisioned the route from JR Gifu Station North Exit via Nagarabashi-dōri to Gifu University, which is crowded with commuters to work and school and visitors headed to the hospital.
> 
> As the buses are 18 m long, additional special infrastructure investments (approx. ¥120 million) are also required. As a result, in addition to annual operational funding assistance of ¥80 million, the city will offer an additional ¥20 million in funding for the new fiscal year.


Articulated buses are still somewhat of a novelty in Japan. The ones in Chiba City referred to in the article are operated by Keisei Bus on its Maku-01 route running through Makuhari New City, linking Makuhari Hongō Station on the JR Sōbu Local Line and Kaihin Makuhari Station on the JR Keiyō Line. These are Volvo B10M chassis on a Fuji Heavy Industries 7E body. Follow the route from Makuhari Hongō via Kaihin Makuhari to Marine Stadium, the home field of the Chiba Lotte Marines baseball team:





_Source: *Shada026* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Keiō rapid and Sagamihara Line trains converted to ten cars*
http://www.keio.co.jp/news/update/news_release/nr100224v01/index.html



> Keiō Corporation (HQ: Tama City, Tōkyō Prefecture; President: Nagata Tadashi) will implement schedule adjustments to the Keiō Lines starting Friday, March 19, focusing on a revision of travel times and conversion of midday rapid trains and Sagamihara Line local trains to ten-car trains.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> Revision of travel times: In order to ensure on-time operations, we will revise train travel times, including increasing dwell time slack at stations, and change departure platforms and timed connections between different train services.
> Conversion of midday rapid trains and Sagamihara Line local trains to ten cars: With the progress in introduction of new rolling stock, we will convert midday rapid and Sagamihara Line local trains from the existing eight cars to ten cars, increasing the opportunity for passengers to obtain a seat.
> *Other*
> 
> New schedules can be confirmed by picking up pocket timetables to be distributed at each station starting March 15, or by visiting the Keiō homepage (the updated timetables are scheduled to be posted at 12:00 pm on March 15).
> With the schedule adjustments, we will provide station timetables and transfer information via QR codes posted on the general information boards at each station. By reading the QR codes using your mobile phone, you will be conveniently redirected to our Keiō Navi mobile phone site where you can confirm the information.


The through-servicing Toei Subway Shinjuku Line will also be making minor adjustments as part of Keiō’s adjustments. The conversion to ten-car trains could mean that we may soon see ten-car Toei Subway trains on the Keiō Line. Currently, only Keiō operates ten-car trains, while Toei Subway’s trains are only eight cars, but there is talk that these trains will each receive two new cars to convert them to ten-car trains sometime in the future, so this may be a hint that we may soon see these new cars in service.


----------



## quashlo

*PASMO autocharge service expands to Yokohama Municipal Transportation Bureau credit cards*
http://www.pasmo.co.jp/news/press/release_100225_hamaeco.pdf



> PASMO’s auto-charge service is a convenient service that automatically reloads value onto your PASMO card when you enter through the faregate.
> 
> Now, PASMO’s auto-charge service will begin accepting the Yokohama Kōtsū Hama-Eco Card, the credit card issued by the Yokohama Municipal Transporation Bureau (Yokohama City Transport Business Chief: Ikeda Terumasa).
> 
> *Details*
> 
> Launch date: Monday, March 1, 2010
> Application process:
> Customers can apply for the service through either of the following methods:
> Sign up as a new member for both PASMO and the credit card
> Request an auto-charge service for an existing PASMO card. Customers must already have a credit card and a PASMO card under the same name. Online applications are also available (http://hama-eco.jp).
> A combined Yokohama Kōtsū Hama-Eco Card credit card and auto-charge PASMO card on a single card will not be issued.
> 
> 
> Credit cards accepted by PASMO’s auto-charge service:
> 
> Pastown Card
> Odakyū OP Credit Card
> Keiō Passport Card
> Keikyū Card {*}
> Keisei Card
> SEIBU Prince Card
> Sōtetsu Card
> Tōkyū TOP& Card {*}
> Tōbu Card {*}
> Tōkyō Metro To Me CARD {*}
> Yokohama Kōtsū Hama-Eco Card
> {*} = Users may apply for a “consolidated PASMO” card combining a credit card and auto-charge PASMO card on a single unit.


These are typical credit cards but issued by the railway groups, allowing users to earn group rewards points by using the card at group-affiliated businesses such as department stores, hotels, etc, but with the versatility of FeliCa, these cards can now serve multiple functions. A single Tōkyū’s TOP& Card, for example, can serve typical credit functions (a MasterCard credit card tied to a Japan Air Lines (JAL) Mileage Bank account and Tōkyū Hotels account), but also feature FeliCA-based functions such as a PASMO commuter pass and a JAL boarding pass at airports.


----------



## quashlo

*Working group established for Izumino Line extension*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/kanto/kanagawa/100222/kng1002222312005-n1.htm



> On February 22, Kanagawa Prefecture, Fujisawa City, Sagami Railway (Sōtetsu), and Keiō University announced that they will establish a working group to work towards construction of an extension of the Sōtetsu Izumino Line (Futamatagawa – Shōnandai). The extension proposal is a joint effort with a lobbying campaign to establish a new station on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen in the Kurami District of Samukawa Town. The long-term proposal calls for an extension into the Kurami District, but under less-than-ideal financial situations, the working group will focus on Phase 1 of the proposal, a 3.2 km extension from Shōnandai to Keiō University’s Shōnan Fujisawa Campus, evaluating and selecting an appropriate transit technology.
> 
> The proposed Izumino Line extension would reach an urban master plan area known as the “Twin Cities,” the proposed location for the new Shinkansen station encompassing the Kurami District and parts of Hiratsuka City on the opposite bank of the Sagami River. But while prospects for the new station are currently slim, an investigative committee established by Kanagawa Prefecture, Fujisawa City, and Sōtetsu from 2004 to 2006 revealed that excessive costs and financial feasibility were two major obstacles to the extension. According to preliminary estimates by the investigative committee, total project cost would reach ¥100 billion with heavy rail and ¥40 billion with light rail transit (LRT).
> 
> According to Governor Matsuzawa Shigefumi, the reasons behind the establishment of a new working group are “an increased likelihood of establishing the new Shinkansen station” and “progress on the Twin Cites plan.” The governor said, “I felt it was the right time to be considering an extension of the line to the Twin Cities area. But constructing the full extension at once is unrealistic. By keeping the first phase only as far as Keiō University, the project costs will be substantially reduced.” In regards to the likelihood of a new Shinkansen station, the governor responded, “It’s definitely higher than it was two or three years ago. We will be looking at the new Shinkansen station in Kurami together as one prerequisite to buying into JR Central’s maglev Chūō Shinkansen to open between Tōkyō and Nagoya in 2025.”
> 
> Kanagawa Prefecture, Fujisawa City, Sōtetsu, and Keiō University will now work together to consider the extension, but in regards to project funding contributions, Sōtetsu representatives say that realizing the plan on its own would be “incredibly difficult.” Keiō University spokespersons also say they would like to contribute to “realizing the extension, but in ways other than financially.” Governor Matsuzawa remarked, “If the Prefectural Government and Fujisawa City don’t take financial lead, the project will get nowhere. I hope we can construct an environmentally-friendly ‘new transit’ system and win funding from the national government.”


Sōtetsu first received preliminary approval for a rail line from Futamatagawa to Hiratsuka in 1968, with the latest section to Shōnandai opening in 1999. The next extension being discussed here is part of the original approved route.

Being the closest major rail station, there is frequent bus service on the route between Shōnandai Station and the Keiō University campus, including a peak-period express route which is one of the few bus routes in Japan where articulated buses are used (these are still rare in Japan and somewhat of a novelty). These are operated by Kanagawa Chūō Kōtsū (Kanachū) using Twinliner (Neoplan Centroliner) buses.


----------



## quashlo

*Yokohama City oversight committee recommends selling Minato Mirai Line*
http://mytown.asahi.com/kanagawa/news.php?k_id=15000001002270004



> The Yokohama City Auxiliary Organization Financial Reform Committee, composed of experts discussing ways to reform Yokohama City’s auxiliary organizations, assembled on February 26 and debated over the Yokohama Minatomirai Railway, which manages the Minato Mirai (MM) Line. Commitee members remarked unanimously that the current situation is a “duplicate arrangement with the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line” and that “the line could be sold to ensure a centralized management.” City officials stuck to their position and responded that sale of the line is “difficult under current conditions,” leaving discussions at a stalemate.
> 
> The approx. 4 km Minato Mirai Line linking Yokohama and Motomachi–Chūkagai opened in 2004. After receiving massive investments to cover construction costs and other expenses, the line still had ¥74.6 billion in remaining debt at the end of FY2008. While the annual operational budget for the line posts a ¥500 million profit, the ordinary loss after inclusion of interest payments on loans is ¥1.9 billion.
> 
> Operation of the Minato Mirai Line is contracted out to Tōkyū Corporation, which operates the through-servicing Tōyoko Line, and the train operators are employees of Tōkyū.
> 
> On February 26, committee members compiled deliberations from the previous two sessions and said, “In reality, Tōkyū already operates the line, so we have a duplicate arrangement. Consolidating this into one would be more logical, and we should consider long-term transferral of management of the line to Tōkyū.”
> 
> Meanwhile, city officials rebutted, “Even if we consider the future prospects of such a transfer, we can’t sell it within the next few years.” The city is continuing with a financial assistance program it agreed to during the planning process for the line, including interest-free loans and subsidization of interest payments, and officials say “transferring those subsidies to a private-sector firm would not be acceptable to taxpayers.” In addition, in the event the line is sold, Tōkyū Corporation would need to assume a total of ¥240 billion in debt and other costs, and the committee is doubtful that Tōkyū would accept such a deal.
> 
> At the next committee session, to be held in the new fiscal year, the committee expects to finalize its recommendations.


Major shareholders in Yokohama Minatomirai Railway are Yokohama City (63.5%) and Kanagawa Prefecture. Additional shares are held by Tōkyū Corporation, Mitsubishi Estate, Development Bank of Japan, Keihin Electric Express Railway, Urban Renaissance Agency, Bank of Yokohama, Sagami Railway, and The Bank of Tōkyō–Mitsubishi UFJ.

Tour of Minato Mirai Line stations:

*Motomachi–Chūkagai Station*


_Source: *ALAN Life* on Flickr_


_Source: *ykanazawa1999* on Flickr_


_Source: *cittadioro* on Flickr_


_Source: *bahamut* on Flickr_


_Source: *tanakawho* on Flickr_

*Nihon Ōdōri Station*


_Source: *Nemo's great uncle* on Flickr_


_Source: *Nemo's great uncle* on Flickr_

*Bashamichi Station*


_Source: *hobby_blog* on Flickr_


_Source: *Shigeyama* on Flickr_


_Source: *nakajimalassie* on Flickr_


_Source: *nakajimalassie* on Flickr_

*Minato Mirai Station*


_Source: *jpellgen* on Flickr_


_Source: *lioil* on Flickr_


_Source: *lioil* on Flickr_

The station sits directly beneath Queen’s Square Yokohama and you can see straight down through to the train platforms four stories underground.


_Source: *Paul_ (shin.ogata)* on Flickr_


_Source: *Lillakanarie* on Flickr_


_Source: *Lillakanarie* on Flickr_


_Source: *herrolm* on Flickr_


_Source: *Saxy Guy* on Flickr_

*Shin-Takashima Station*


_Source: *t5jazz* on Flickr_


_Source: *sasaking* on Flickr_


_Source: *lioil* on Flickr_


----------



## quashlo

*Keisei launches ticketless service for Skyliner trains*
http://www.keisei.co.jp/keisei/kouhou/news/21-106c.pdf



> Starting Monday, March 1, 2010, Keisei Electric Railway will launch the Skyliner Ticketless Service for mobile phone and Internet users.
> 
> Our seat reservation service until now has required that passengers pick up their Skyliner tickets at station counters and ticket machines when making reservations online or via mobile phone, but with the Skyliner Ticketless Service, passengers can make ticket payments online via credt card and the paid Skyliner ticket will be sent to your mobile phone. As a result, passengers can board Skyliner trains without needing to stop by station counters or ticket machines, and can select their desired seat via a seat map when making reservations.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> Service start: Monday, March 1, 2010
> Accepted mobile phones: NTT Docomo, Softbank, au
> Accepted credit cards: Keisei Card, VISA, MasterCard, JCB, American Express


Both JR and Keisei now have similar services lined up…
Apparently, Keisei recently ended their special service that allowed passengers to order tickets at am/pm convenience stores, probably in preparation for this news.


----------



## quashlo

*Narita Sky Access construction updates: Part 1*

One of the blogs I frequently check has recently done a comprehensive update (2010.02.14) of construction works on the Keisei Main Line in preparation for the Narita Sky Access. Enjoy.

First, some updates from Narita Airport Terminal 2 Station. They opened the second platform late last year, but are still working on parts of it.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Apparently, they may eventually be splitting the platforms in half, with one side for Keisei Main Line trains and the other half for Narita Sky Access trains. Given that there will be two different access routes to Ueno, this makes sense from a passenger standpoint so that they know exactly where to wait. Otherwise, they could end up getting on the wrong train and on a longer-than-necessary journey. Because the distances are substantially different, the fares for the two routes are also different, so there is a need to physically separate the two services.

Extension of the northwest end of the outbound platform. The lighting and wall are pretty much finished, and they are wrapping up the tile installation on the platform.










The southeast end of the outbound platform, closer to Narita Airport Station.










Signage in the middle of the platform. Right now, they are splitting the platforms in half by train class, so Skyliner trains get the left half and non-premium fare limited express and local trains get the right half. Because the platform isn’t long enough to completely separate the two sides, however, Car No. 8 on a Skyliner train actually is on the right side. This may only be temporary signage until the Narita Sky Access opens, at which time they may reorganize stopping locations such that Narita Sky Access trains get one half and Keisei Main Line trains get the other.










Newly-installed three-row LED platform signs, still being worked on.



















LCD train departure screens on the concourse level.










Some marking in the middle of the inbound platform, perhaps to show the future “dividing line” between Narita Sky Access and Keisei Main Line trains. However, this is between Car No. 6 and No. 7, which could mean that some eight-car trains may need to use some sort of door-cut feature to prevent boarding and alighting on the two end cars.










The same marking on the outbound platform, but this is split evenly to allow eight-car trains to board on each side without overlap. The outbound platform is long enough to support eight-car trains side-by-side, but the inbound platform curves a bit and can’t fit two trains completely.


----------



## quashlo

*Narita Sky Access construction updates: Part 2*

Some shots of the through-passages and elevator / escalator construction on the platforms at Airport Terminal 2 Station.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

The blogger’s guess at what will happen, where they may eventually physically separate the platforms in half.










Elevator under construction on the end of the platform closer to Narita Airport Station. There is an existing one on the other end closer to Keisei Narita Station. Constructing two elevators would eliminate the accessbility issues from splitting the platforms in half with only one elevator.










Detection tiles from the elevator to the outbound platform (towards Narita Airport Station).










Similar situation on the inbound platform (towards Keisei Narita and Ueno).










New set of escalators and stairs under construction on the end of the platform closer to Narita Airport Station.










Detection tiles from new stairwell and escalators.










Construction on concourse level.










Based on the blogger’s drawing, the passage in the very middle of the platform is likely to be sealed off once the Narita Sky Access opens. Unlike the other passages connecting the inbound and outbound platforms, this passage lacks the design finishes and appears more temporary.


----------



## quashlo

*Narita Sky Access construction updates: Part 3*

Some updates from Narita Airport Station, the terminal of the line. Here, they are also adding an additional platform for Keisei Main Line / Narita Sky Access trains like at Airport Terminal 2 Station and expanding the existing island platform to twice its current length to accommodate the different train services.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Extension of the existing island platform towards Airport Terminal 2 Station, on the Track No. 1 side. The platform itself is already finished, but the columns and some other installations still need some work.










The Track No. 2 side. The switch ahead leads to the new Keisei platform being constructed at the station on the other side of the tunnel wall. After completion, Narita Airport Station will feature three Keisei / Sky Access tracks (two island platforms + one side platform) and two JR tracks (one island platform).










Extension of the stub end of the platform, Track No. 2 side.










Track No. 1 side.










The yellow tape in the middle of the platform says “dividing barrier,” indicating they will install some sort of separation between the two platform halves similar to what is being done at Airport Terminal 2 Station.










On February 21, train stopping locations were moved up closer to Airport Terminal 2 Station to allow them to work on the stub end. Here, they are constructing a new elevator on the end of the platform closer to Airport Terminal 2 Station. Since these photos were taken a week before they moved up the stopping locations, this elevator should be finished by now.










New LED platform display under work. If you look closely, you will notice that the platform numbers and destinations are actually just stickers pasted onto the unit, indicating that these are probably just temporary until Narita Sky Access opens for service, after which they will remove the stickers.










New LED departure board on the concourse










Marking out the location of new faregates in the central area of the concourse level.










Construction of new passage connecting to the new platform at the station.










Looking at the extension of the stub end of the platform, from the JR platform.


----------



## quashlo

*Narita Sky Access construction updates: Part 4*

Now some photos of the Narita Sky Access trackwork, taken from a JR train.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

There are currently two main routes into Narita Airport: via the Keisei Main Line, and via the JR Narita Line. The Narita Sky Access route actually follows the JR Narita Line route before branching off to meet up with the existing Hokusō Line at Inba Nihon Idai Station. The new track at left is for the Narita Sky Access, and is largely finished, with the overhead already strung. This is the east end of the Horinouchi turnout, where trains can pass each other on the single-track JR Narita Line. This is actually a new turnout, as the former Nekoya turnout for the JR Narita Line was decommissioned to allow for construction of the Narita Sky Access line. 










West end of the turnout










Approaching the newly-constructed Shin-Nekoya turnout for the Narita Sky Access (the new signals are up ahead just before the tunnel).




























Approaching where the Narita Sky Access branches off from the JR Narita Line route. Apparently they left the space in the middle untouched for some proposed new station, but I don't know what that's about...










From here, the Narita Airport branch of the JR Narita Line dives down to meet with the main branch, while the Narita Sky Access continues west to connect with the Hokusō Line.


----------



## quashlo

*Keisei Lines construction updates: Part 1*

First, some photos on the Keisei Main Line in central Tōkyō, at Nippori Station. They have recently opened the elevated outbound track at this station, so currently they have an outbound track on Level 3 and the inbound track on ground level, with the station concourse at Level 2.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

This is taken from the JR Jōban Line platforms at the station. They've already removed the former ground-level outbound track, but it appears that they won't be using the space to widen the platform. The part sticking out at the east end of the platform (towards Keisei Ueno) is a new stairwell from the station concourse level.










Opposite end closer to Shin-Mikawashima.










Now on the Keisei platforms, looking at the east end. They are constructing a new roof here as this part isn't sheltered by the second-level concourse.










New stairwell. Somewhat narrow, but the platform only serves one direction anyways.










New elevator under construction in the center of the platform. They have also largely finished installing the ceiling panels, which so far seem to do wonders for making the station less gloomy.










At the Shin-Mikawashima end, they are extending the platform. The outbound platforms on the third level are also designed to the length of ten-car trains, so they are extending this to match, although I have no idea what plans, if any, they have for extending trains beyond the current eight-car maximum, and the new Skyliner trains are only eight.










The Keisei Ueno end of the outbound Skyliner platform. They have designed the outbound track with separate platforms on either side, so Airport passengers using the Skyliner get their own special platform. Here, they've installed two platform elevators side-by-side, perhaps to deal with all the luggage passengers have with them.


----------



## quashlo

*Keisei Lines construction updates: Part 2*

Now we head to the Kanamachi Line to see the work being done on elevation of the tracks between Keisei Takasago Station and Shibamata Station.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

The new ramp down from the elevated platforms at Keisei Takasago Station is at left, although to an untrained eye it still looks the same as the last photo update.










Construction of the new switchover is largely complete.










On the inbound track, they've laid down some wood...










Approaching the ramp again...










Given the space constraints, they probably could have closed off one track, although that probably would have required some scheduling adjustments. According to the blogger, it seems likely the track switchout will just be an overnight deal.


----------



## quashlo

*Keisei Lines construction updates: Part 3*

Lastly, some pictures of the construction progress on the elevation of the Keisei Oshiage Line near Hikifune Station.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Between Yahiro and Keisei Hikifune, traveling inbound. The outbound track was moved out sometime ago, but they are now constructing the temporary inbound track in the middle (you can see where the new ballast meets the old ballast) and the offset between the old ties and the new ties.










A little further down, they've completely removed the old outbound tracks, although some of old the wooden ties still remain here, too. They've already placed the bags of ballast down so they'll probably start work on the temporary trackbed soon.










Entering Hikifune Station. The remnants of the former outbound platform have been removed, and they will now start construction of the temporary inbound platform and track in the middle. You can still see the old outbound track embedded in the roadway at the grade crossing.










Further down at the Oshiage end of the station, they've already laid the temporary inbound track and ballast, which needs to skew quite far out to accommodate the temporary platform.










Between Hikifune and Oshiage.










The overpass above the Tōbu Kameido Line. From here, the Oshiage Line dives below into Oshiage Station to connect with the Toei Subway Asakusa Line. At right is the Tōbu Isesaki Line. I can't tell exactly what they are trying to do here...


----------



## quashlo

*Seibu to open renovated Sayama-shi Station on March 26*
http://www.seibu-group.co.jp/railwa...ile/2010/02/26/20100225sayamasi_renewal_1.pdf



> Seibu Railway Co., Ltd. (HQ: Tokorozawa City, Saitama Prefecture; President: Gotō Takashi) has been proceeding with construction works for an elevated concourse and east-west public passage at Sayama-shi Station on the Shinjuku Line in coordination with Sayama City, and with the start of service on Friday, March 26, we will open the elevated concourse and public passage (a portion of these facilities are only temporary). This construction was planned in concert with the Sayama-shi Station West Exit Area Type 1 Urban Redevelopment Project, and will allow for access to the station from the redevelopment project area via a barrier-free pedestrian deck. For the East Exit, passengers are encouraged to use the the temporary stairwell and elevator until December 2010. After March 25, the current east-west connecting underground passage will be closed.
> 
> With an overarching concept of a station building, public passage, and retail facility, the project keeps in mind the theme of “Sayama-style design and a bustling urban environment,” and Seibu Railway will develop the station into a bright and open gateway to Sayama City. As a means of encouraging activity at the station, the ceiling and signs in the public passage are designed to hold Tanabata festival decorations during the Sayama-local Iruma River Tanabata Festival. In addition, design sheets featuring images of the four seasons in Sayama City will be placed on glass surfaces in the station concourse, contributing to a station design that builds upon Sayama’s charm.
> 
> The elevated station concourse will feature a customer service open counter, slanted overhead fare table, multi-function restrooms, elevators, platform waiting booths, and escalators, and is designed to be easy and convenient to use for elderly passengers and passengers in wheelchairs. In keeping with environmental awareness, Seibu has taken several steps towards green design, including introduction of our first customer toilet system using collected rainwater and a concourse roof design that features a thin membrane allowing natural sunlight to flood the interior.
> 
> Starting on the same day that the elevated station concourse opens, Seibu Railway will also open a branch of station convenience store chain Tomony next to the faregates. In addition, to replace the Sayama Station Building tenant building which closed for the construction of these station improvements, Seibu Railway will open a new retail facility in spring 2011. And by constructing a pedestrian deck that connects the station, east-west public passage, and redevelopment project, the new retail facility will develop together with the neighborhood and become a new gathering place connecting the station and local residents. We aim to develop this facility into an image boost towards a new Sayama.


Sayama-shi Station sees 44,600 daily entries and exits (2008) and is a stop on all regular-service trains on the Seibu Shinjuku Line.

Renderings:
_Source: Sayama City_

West Exit










Pedestrian deck










East Exit


----------



## quashlo

*JR Shinjuku Station improvements in the works*
Kensetsu Tsūshin Shimbun



> Discussions over improvements to JR Shinjuku Station and infrastructure works in the surrounding area are set to take off in FY2010. In order to finalize an improvement plan for the area surrounding the station, Shinjuku Ward will conduct studies to look at improvements to the east and west station plazas. In addition, the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government will begin developing a vision for the pedestrian network in the area, and East Japan Railway Company (JR East), which hopes to expedite terminal station development at Shinjuku Station, will proceed with detailed design of an east-west public passage that is staged to become a catalyst for development projects being considered around the station.
> 
> JR East is project lead on a plan to develop an east-west public passage at Shinjuku Station. The east-west public passage would involve widening the 100 m long North Passage (Ōme Passage) from 17 m to 25 m. By relocating the station faregates at both ends of the passage and allowing entry for people other than railway passengers, the plan’s goal is to improve accessibility through the station. JR East is aiming for a completion around FY2016 and is scheduled to begin detailed design work starting in FY2010, with a total project cost of approx. ¥11.8 billion. Shinjuku Ward has included ¥340 million in its FY2010 proposed budget as funding towards the railway for detailed design.
> 
> In conjunction with the progress being made on the east-west public passage, Shinjuku Ward and the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government will also each begin evaluation of infrastructure improvements.
> 
> In order to finalize an infrastructure plan for the area surrounding Shinjuku Station, Shinjuku Ward will commission a study to look at improvements to the East Exit and West Exit station plazas, as well as extension of the Subnade underground passage beneath Yasukuni-dōri. The ward government has secured ¥14 million in its FY2010 budget for this work.
> 
> The ward government has already been developing an urban planning vision targeting approx. 2.0 ha of the Shinjuku Station East Exit area since December 2009. With the basic transportation infrastructure improvements including the station plaza reorganization and extension of the Yasukuni-dōri underground passage to be evaluated in FY2010, the ward government also plans to consider redevelopment within the area. The targeted zone is bounded by Yasukuni-dōri, Meiji-dōri, and Kōshū Kaidō (National Route 20).
> 
> Meanwhile, the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government is drawing up a vision for the pedestrian network in the area to deal with the expected increase in pedestrian traffic, including ground-level facilities and public passages.


There are various improvements already under construction at JR Shinjuku Station, the largest of which is expansion and development of the South Exit into a new transportation hub. Approximately 430,000 people use the South Exit at Shinjuku Station daily, but the congested National Route 20 (Kōshū Kaidō) overpass above the station is too narrow to handle all the pedestrian traffic and is also in need of seismic retrofitting and replacement due to age.

A new three-level transportation hub and elevated deck will be built on the south side of National Route 20 to serve as a new pedestrian plaza and station entrance and handle vehicular access to and from the station, including by private auto, taxi, and express bus.

JR East will also construct a 180 m (110,000 sq m) mixed-use tower featuring a multi-purpose performance hall, landscaped green space, and other uses. Underground pedestrian passages will also be extended to connect Shinjuku Sanchōme Station on the Fukutoshin Line directly to JR Shinjuku Station. The two are technically already connected, but only at the northern end of Shinjuku Sanchōme, which connects to East Exit of JR Shinjuku Station. The new underground passage would connect the south end of the Shinjuku Sanchōme with the redesigned South Exit of JR Shinjuku underneath National Route 20.

Aerial from spring 2009 of the South Exit area. The site of the new South Exit transportation hub is marked by the upside-down triangle. National Route 20 is the major road running top-to-bottom in this image. JR East HQ is the tower just to the left and up of the construction site.









_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

New South Exit “transportation hub.” The new JR tenant building is delineated by the dotted lines. This is all being built on an artificial deck constructed directly above the JR platforms.









_Source: Tōkyō National Highway Office_

Second level: Pedestrian plaza and station facilities
Third level: Taxi and private auto zone
Fourth level: Highway express buses and related facilities
The road coming into and out of the hub connects to National Route 20.









_Source: Tōkyō National Highway Office_


----------



## quashlo

*JR East renovates station retail at Tōkyō Station*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2009/20100209.pdf



> East Japan Railway Company (JR East; President and Representative Director: Seino Satoshi) is proceeding with the Tōkyō Station City development at Tōkyō Station, based on the concept of “stations changing cities, cities becoming stations.” On Sunday, March 28, 2010, JR East will launch a new retail zone known as the South Court on the site of the former Dila Tōkyō Media Court inside the first-floor paid area of Tōkyō Station. Management of the facility is being handled by JR East Station Retailing Co., Ltd. (President and Representative Director: Egoshi Kōichi), which manages ecute facilities in the Greater Tōkyō area.
> 
> *Development philosophy*
> JR East Group is proceeding with its Tōkyō Station City project as part of an attempt to increase the value of Tōkyō Station as a whole. In addition, to respond to hard infrastructure improvements including the restoration of the Marunouchi building at Tōkyō Station and the construction of the Tōhoku Through Line, as well as soft changes with diversifying consumer behavior, we have decided to renovate our _ekinaka_ (station retail) facilities.
> 
> As a result, Dila Tōkyō Media Court inside the first-floor paid area of Tōkyō Station will be reborn under the concepts of Tōkyō Station City as the “South Court,” with the goal of pursuing new growth.
> 
> 
> Project area: approx. 1,700 sq m
> Sales floor area: approx. 1,300 sq m
> Total tenants: 31
> Tenant businesses: Sweets, prepared foods, bakeries, cafes, and eat-in restaurants
> Sales projections: approx. ¥4 billion annually
> 
> Yaesu end:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marunouchi end:


Some updates on the restoration work for the Marunouchi building at Tōkyō Station (2010.02):
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

An aerial of the Marunouchi station building and the elevated platforms at Tōkyō Station. While Tōkyō Station may not feel as active as Shinjuku or Shibuya, the station is still a major commuter hub for workers in Tōkyō’s premier office districts and the Shinkansen gateway to Tōkyō. There are ten elevated JR island platforms (twenty tracks), plus four underground JR island platforms (eight tracks) and one subway island platform (two tracks) on the Tōkyō Metro Marunouchi Line. The station is also part of an interconnected complex spanning from Hibiya Station and Higashi-Ginza Station in the south to Ōtemachi Station in the north, Tōkyō Metro’s largest hub with four subway lines.

Much of the area immediately outside of the building has been cordoned off for construction..










North Dome










Central section










South Dome










Some photos from 2009.11. This is the North Dome.










Central entrance










South Dome


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation reveals new three-year plan*
http://www.kotsu.metro.tokyo.jp/newsevent/news/subway/2010/sub_p_201002221_h.html



> The Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation has recently drafted a new three-year plan—_Step Up 2010_—to take effect starting in FY2010.
> 
> _Step Up 2010_ builds on the successes of the previous plan (_New Challenge 2007_, FY2007-2009) and sets operational goals and specific plans for each year, and represents the future path for the Bureau of Transportation.
> 
> In 2011, during the plan period, the Bureau of Transportation will celebrate its 100th anniversary. By steadfastly implementing this plan, we will “step up” our services further in an effort to become a transport system that our customers trust and support.
> 
> *Plan contents*
> In the face of a changing operational environment for the Bureau of Transportation, including an aging population and a need for improved service levels to ensure safe and stable public transportation, the plan reveals future business strategies for the subway, bus, streetcar, and new transit operations to appropriately deal with these issues.
> 
> Under the themes of “Safety and Security,” “High-Quality Service,” “Response to Social Needs,” and “Strengthened Financial Base,” the plan identifies priority projects for implementation.
> 
> The plan identifies 91 projects for the three-year plan period (25 of which are new), amounting to a total cost of ¥95.7 billion. In particular, for “safety and security” projects, the plan calls for investment of ¥59.7 billion (approx. 62% of the total investment), prioritizing these projects.
> 
> *Main projects*
> 
> Safety and Security
> Lifespan extension of subway structures: We will introduce a “preventative maintenance” management scheme that extends the lifespan of subway structures and standardizes repair costs.
> Installation of platform doors on the Ōedo Line: By FY2013, we will install platform doors on all 38 stations on the Ōedo Line.
> Introduction of drive recorders on all buses: To help prevent accidents, we will install drive recorders on all fixed-route buses.
> 
> High-Quality Service
> Large-scale improvements to Kachidoki Station on the Ōedo Line: We will proceed with construction of a new platform and expansion of the concourse at the station to accommodate an increase in passengers.
> Introduction of new information services for passengers: We will strengthen the functions of our operational information service for Toei buses, and launch new services to provide information to passengers.
> Introduction of a reward-points system using PASMO: We will launch a service that allows users to charge their PASMO cards with points they’ve earned based on their use of the Toei transport system.
> 
> Response to Social Needs
> Campaigns to increase Toei system ridership through environmentally-related PR efforts: We will encourage users to shift from private autos to the Toei transport system, contributing to reductions in carbon dioxide emissions.
> Image enhancement for the Toden Arakawa Line streetcar and Nippori–Toneri Liner, and revitalization of trackside neighborhoods: By coordinating with local jurisdictions, we will contribute to increased activity in areas along the line.
> Installation of additional automated external defibrillators (AEDs): Currently, each station on the Toei Subway features one AED unit, but we will install AED units at all faregate locations inside our stations.
> 
> Strengthened Financial Base
> Improved efficiency: We will completely reevaluate our cost administration by reorganizing into a more simple, more efficient administrative structure.
> Development of related business: We will actively pursue related business such as in-station business and advertisement business to strengthen our financial foundation.
> Staff development: We will continue to strategically transmit knowledge to younger staff and develop an ambitious and talented workforce.


----------



## quashlo

*Keiō Line / Sagamihara Line grade-separation (undergrounding) updates*

Keiō Electric Railway recently held an open house event on February 20 to show the latest progress in the undergrounding of the Keiō Line and Sagamihara Line in Chōfu City in western Tōkyō Prefecture.

Project details are here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=34537740&postcount=18
First photolog: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=48733717&postcount=622

First some nice photos from people who know how to take pictures:
_Source: http://96chillout.blog39.fc2.com/_
_Source: http://96chillout.blog39.fc2.com/_













































































































Now some videos:

Starts near Tsurukawa Kaidō on the Keiō Line just west of Chōfu Station and travels east underground to the four-tunnel junction between the Keiō Line and Sagamihara Line, then heads south through the Sagamihara Line tunnels. You can see the TBM in action, including the control room, how they piece the tunnel wall segments together, and how they move the excavated dirt out.





_Source: *osuga01* on YouTube_

Some more views of the TBM before heading back to the junction and up to the surface at Chōfu Station.





_Source: *osuga01* on YouTube_

Details of the project, including construction method, progress, etc. (Japanese only). This was shot during the presentation at the open house.
_Source: *osuga01* on YouTube_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86UmpoG_xBw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyS0ZymT69Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfgfW7E3GX8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xd4C2H2VHA


----------



## Rick H

*Tokyo Fukutoshin Line Mystery Tracks*

Fukutoshin subway "mystery" tracks.
Mystery #1, at Shibuya station:
Last year, while at the new Fukutoshin line's Shibuya station I noticed a track at the northeast corner of the station that went about 60 feet toward Ikebukuro, then stopped at a wall. It is easy to see on the far right in this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ki4qz5IevU
Now, too late, I realize I should have looked to see if there is a similar track on the west side of the station.

Mystery #2, at Shinjuku 3-chome station:
In this video, just as the train is leaving the station, heading north toward Ikebukuro, there is a track going to the right. Beyond where it meets the southbound track there is another track, just visible in the distance. That might be a storage track.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbks5Nc2deI&feature=related

Mystery #3, at Higashi Shinjuku station (same video):
Approaching H. Shinjukju, the express track continues straight, passing behind the platform wall. The train we are on turns right to stop at the platform. But just before reaching the platform, another "mystery" track joins it from the right.

I have searched in vain for a good detailed track plan that might show these tracks and explain what they are for. Does anyone know, or know where to find a good track layout of the Fukutoshin line?


----------



## quashlo

There is this, but it only shows tracks used by revenue trains:
http://www.toqfan.com/2007/02/03/fukutoshin

*Mystery track #1:*
I believe this is a storage track for maintenance vehicles. You can see it more clearly in this cab view from a train departing Shibuya.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W1gAjGzQNU
_Source: *toshiyuki1961* on YouTube_

A shot of the manual switch and track here:
http://oomatipalk2.blog91.fc2.com/blog-entry-119.html

It also appears to split off before the end of the platform, another hint that it's not used by revenue trains.

*Mystery track #2*
This is a siding for Tōyoko Line trains not through-servicing all the way onto the Fukutoshin Line. Presumably, they will run some Tōyoko Line trains past Shibuya to only Shinjuku Sanchōme and just turn them back there.

*Mystery track #3*
Looks like another maintenance track.


----------



## deasine

Notice: Merged Discussion.


----------



## Rick H

quashlo said:


> There is this, but it only shows tracks used by revenue trains:
> http://www.toqfan.com/2007/02/03/fukutoshin
> 
> *Mystery track #1:*
> I believe this is a storage track for maintenance vehicles. You can see it more clearly in this cab view from a train departing Shibuya.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W1gAjGzQNU
> _Source: *toshiyuki1961* on YouTube_
> 
> A shot of the manual switch and track here:
> http://oomatipalk2.blog91.fc2.com/blog-entry-119.html
> 
> It also appears to split off before the end of the platform, another hint that it's not used by revenue trains.
> 
> *Mystery track #2*
> This is a siding for Tōyoko Line trains not through-servicing all the way onto the Fukutoshin Line. Presumably, they will run some Tōyoko Line trains past Shibuya to only Shinjuku Sanchōme and just turn them back there.
> 
> *Mystery track #3*
> Looks like another maintenance track.


Thanks for the reply and a special thanks for the fine job you are doing to post these marvelous details of all these ongoing projects.


----------



## burningbaka

Narita Sky Access Line trial run


----------



## quashlo

Rick H said:


> Thanks for the reply and a special thanks for the fine job you are doing to post these marvelous details of all these ongoing projects.


No problem.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## quashlo

I updated my Greater Tōkyō map. The main changes:

Added in the recent service changes (new Musashi Kosugi Station on the Yokosuka Line, Shōnan-Shinjuku Line, and NEX)
Added in almost all of the under construction, planned, or proposed lines and stations. Other than the Chūō Shinkansen, Narita-Haneda maglev, and Gunma-Saitama LRT, none of which have well-defined alignments, this covers virtually all of the extensions, new lines, new track connections, and new stations in the future. This includes projects that have a relatively high likelihood (Sōtetsu – Tōkyū Through Line, Kawasaki Municipal Subway, Toei Subway Asakusa Line Bypass) and less realistic plans like Eight Liner and Metro Seven. So while not all of it will get built, it gives a good idea of how the network fills out with each of the improvements.
Restyled the line legend a bit so it’s more clear.
Fixed some errors in the previous map and pared back some of the through-servicing shown to better reflect actual operations.
Enjoy!
Please note file is a 11 MB PDF.

*Greater Tōkyō (Capital Region) Rail Network* v1.10 (March 2010)
http://docs.google.com/uc?export=do...zYzE2ZTctM2MzMy00NmQ2LTlkMjAtYmYyZDIwMWVkN2Iy


----------



## city_thing

^^ Fantastic work Quashlo.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

^^I second that. Thank you!

I like how the names of the proposed lines and extensions are written on the line itself. For existing lines, this isn't the case; it's a problem when I don't know it's name off hand, as it's a bit cumbersome and time consuming to zoom out and scroll to the legend to look it up, especially giving the maps immense size.

On a different topic, has anyone heard anything concerning the Toei-Tokyo Metro merger? I heard news of the idea a few months ago, but it's disappeared off the radar since then. However, I read on another forum that Toei's enormous debt burden was enough to turn Tokyo Metro off to the idea...any truth to this?


----------



## Rick H

Enjoy!
Please note file is a 11 MB PDF.

*Greater Tōkyō (Capital Region) Rail Network* v1.10 (March 2010)
http://docs.google.com/uc?export=do...zYzE2ZTctM2MzMy00NmQ2LTlkMjAtYmYyZDIwMWVkN2Iy[/QUOTE]

Thank you for that fantastic map. Almost mind-boggling!


----------



## quashlo

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> ^^I second that. Thank you!
> 
> I like how the names of the proposed lines and extensions are written on the line itself. For existing lines, this isn't the case; it's a problem when I don't know it's name off hand, as it's a bit cumbersome and time consuming to zoom out and scroll to the legend to look it up, especially giving the maps immense size.


Thanks for the feedback. I was seriously debating whether to write out the line names for the existing lines, as I liked how they looked on some of the extensions, but found that the station spacing made it difficult for many of the lines. This is also why some of the extensions don't have anything written on them. I'll be looking into this in the next major revision, but wanted to publish something for the time being.


----------



## ShibuyaBoy

cool map!kay: さすが^^

haven't made a post in awhile, but that Keio line(the disney one) extension is cra---zy... So what parts will be undergrounded? and will it also stop at shinjuku-sanchome and tocho-mae as well?


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō governor refuses to sell shares in Tōkyō Metro*
http://www.nikkei.co.jp/news/main/20100305ATFB0502Z05032010.html



> At a March 5 press conference, Tōkyō Metropolis governor Ishihara Shintarō responded regarding the Ministry of Finance (MOF) plan to sell the national government’s shares in Tōkyō Metro when the subway goes public. “Let them sell it and then the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government can buy those shares.” In regards to the MOF request that the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government (TMG) also sell its 40 percent share in Tōkyō Metro, Governor Ishihara also responded, “We have no intention whatsoever of selling our shares together just because they tell us to.”
> 
> The Governor also touched on the plan to merge the Toei Subway and Tōkyō Metro, pointing out, “If the Tōkyō government has complete control of Tōkyō Metro’s initiative under this consolidation plan, it will definitely be a benefit for Tōkyō residents. Why would we sell our shares in such a poor market? The national government might be scrambling this way and that because of its own foolishness, but the Tōkyō government has nothing to worry about.”


This is the latest article I can find regarding the merger. I think the plan is for the Tōkyō government to retain ownership of the track and other facilities and contract the operations out to Tōkyō Metro, so I'm not sure if debt is as much of an issue for Tōkyō Metro.


----------



## quashlo

ShibuyaBoy said:


> cool map!kay: さすが^^
> 
> haven't made a post in awhile, but that Keio line(the disney one) extension is cra---zy... So what parts will be undergrounded? and will it also stop at shinjuku-sanchome and tocho-mae as well?


That's just my best guess... In central Tōkyō, assuming the magical ban on digging beneath the Imperial Palace isn't lifted somehow, there's really nowhere to put the Keiyō Line except underneath the Yūrakuchō Line and / or Uchibori-dōri to Nagatachō, as every major road in that area has one or two subways already underneath it. After that, I just took it up to Yotsuya and then had it follow beneath the Marunouchi Line. I suppose they could try and align it along the Metropolitan Expressway and beneath the existing Chūō Line, but a route through Yotsuya and underneath the Marunouchi Line also allows for a stop at Shinjuku Sanchōme, adding a connection to the Fukutoshin Line that couldn't be accomplished (easily) with an alignment beneath the existing Chūō Line.

West of that, I put it under Hōnan-dōri and Inokashira-dōri. That entire area is basically 密集地 (dense residential), so elevated is probably out of the question.


----------



## Martini87

First of all, congratulations Quashlo, you rock!

Second, regarding the map you made, I would like to know more (if possible, of course) about the Toei Asakusa bypass line. I thought it would be a spur going to Tokyo station, but it's in fact an "inner branch", like in the Northern Line in London. Are the stations in central Tokyo already defined? Will the line have those bypass tracks for express service? (because I thought this bypass line would have no stations beside Tokyo)


----------



## AG

Do you happen to have any photos of the recently opened Musashi Kosugi platforms on the Yokosuka Line? I've heard the walk between the new platforms and the existing Nambu Line platforms is a fair hike!


----------



## quashlo

Martini87 said:


> Second, regarding the map you made, I would like to know more (if possible, of course) about the Toei Asakusa bypass line. I thought it would be a spur going to Tokyo station, but it's in fact an "inner branch", like in the Northern Line in London. Are the stations in central Tokyo already defined? Will the line have those bypass tracks for express service? (because I thought this bypass line would have no stations beside Tokyo)


If you look at the original "Transport Policy Report No. 18" from 2000 published by the MLIT (here), Item #9 calls for bringing a spur (really a wye, I guess) off the Asakusa Line into Tōkyō Station.

I believe this plan has been pretty much superseded by more recent work (here), however, which calls for an entirely new bypass line between Oshiage and Sengakuji. They appear to be analyzing three alternatives for this:

Beneath Naka-dōri (west side of the station)
Beneath the Marunouchi Line (west side of the station)
Beneath Yaesu-dōri (east side of the station)

I chose the last simply because there's less lines on that side (of course, there's still expressway tunnels underground), and they could also build tunnels for the proposed extension of the Tsukuba Express to Tōkyō Station at the same time.

The intermediate stations are just my guess. They may end up not building any stations between Oshiage and Sengakuji except for at Tōkyō, but personally, I felt a few more connections to the existing network were needed, so I added stops at Akabanebashi, Shinbashi, and Ginza, and a new stop at Horidomechō in the Nihonbashi area.


----------



## quashlo

AG said:


> Do you happen to have any photos of the recently opened Musashi Kosugi platforms on the Yokosuka Line? I've heard the walk between the new platforms and the existing Nambu Line platforms is a fair hike!


Yes, the temporary passage is close to 400 m, while the permanent passage still under construction will bring this down to 300 m. Still quite a hike, but they'll be putting in moving walkways in the permanent passage, so ultimately it will be less painful than it seems.

I was going to post this later, but here's a video that should give an idea of the distance. The video through the passage is sped up 15x.





_Source: *kanaloco* on YouTube_


----------



## manrush

So, what exactly is the Gunma-Saitama LRT all about?

And speaking of light rail, has there been any update on the Naha LRT?


----------



## Martini87

quashlo said:


> If you look at the original "Transport Policy Report No. 18" from 2000 published by the MLIT (here), Item #9 calls for bringing a spur (really a wye, I guess) off the Asakusa Line into Tōkyō Station.
> 
> I believe this plan has been pretty much superseded by more recent work (here), however, which calls for an entirely new bypass line between Oshiage and Sengakuji.
> 
> The intermediate stations are just my guess. They may end up not building any stations between Oshiage and Sengakuji except for at Tōkyō, but personally, I felt a few more connections to the existing network were needed, so I added stops at Akabanebashi, Shinbashi, and Ginza, and a new stop at Horidomechō in the Nihonbashi area.


Thanks!


----------



## Martini87

Wow, it's impressive to see how many tunnels exist in central Tokyo: road, suburban rail and subway. I tend to agree with you that an eastern alignment would be the best because of the possibility of joint construction with the TX (and the possible lower costs on tunneling as well). I never undestood quite well the fact that only one subway line served Tokyo Station (although the dozen of JR lines are in fact an expanded subway system; and Otemachi is quite -but not so much-close). With the Asakusa bypass and the Tsukuba Express, the situation is going to improve a lot in central Tokyo. The latter will relieve a lot the Joban-Yamanote system in its worst section.

Another question: usually the overcrowding in Japan's trains systems is measured as a percentage of occupation. The worst sections have a 180-200 % occupation in relation to capacity. In some other countries, the measure used is the number of standing passengers/sq. m .For example, in São Paulo (my city) the overcrowding in the most used line averages 9 standing passengers/sq. m in rush hour - which is an unbearable figure. 

Is there any way one can compare these different data, converting one to the other? Cause we know the comfort standards are different in Europe, South America and Asia. Probably a 100% capacity train in São Paulo would be different than a 100% capacity train in Stockholm.


----------



## quashlo

manrush said:


> So, what exactly is the Gunma-Saitama LRT all about?


Details here: http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/埼群軌道新線 (Japanese only)

New line from Shinrin Kōen on the Tōbu Tōjō Line via the Musashi Kyūryō National Government Park and Risshō University's Kumagaya campus to Kumagaya Station. This would be all new track. From Kumagaya, the line would reuse former right-of-way from the abandoned Tōbu Kamagaya Line and Tōbu Sengoku Gashi Line (a freight line) to reach Ōta City. I'll probably include it in my next revision of the map when I have more time to think about alignments and such.



manrush said:


> And speaking of light rail, has there been any update on the Naha LRT?


Haven't heard anything. They may still be in the process of planning or testing temporary improvements on certain bus corridors to determine the viability of LRT on some of them.


----------



## quashlo

Martini87 said:


> Is there any way one can compare these different data, converting one to the other? Cause we know the comfort standards are different in Europe, South America and Asia. Probably a 100% capacity train in São Paulo would be different than a 100% capacity train in Stockholm.


I'm not really an expert on this, but I did a quick Google search and found this definition of "capacity" from the Japan Private Railways Association (日本民営鉄道協会):
http://www.mintetsu.or.jp/word/Individual/151.html

Basically, they define "standing space" as 0.14 sq m per passenger. However, I'm not sure whether this is the same standard used in the actual calculation of capacity since it seems too low. This may be equivalent to something like the "crush load."

There are also some other standards (here) that say capacity is based on 0.3 sq m per passenger. Ultimately, it's a little bit difficult to compare across systems, much less trains. There are many situations where a train might be crowded, but that may only be one car (due to it stopping at a specific location on the platform), or it may be due to seating configuration, which reduces the standing space and "artifically" creates more crowding than might otherwise be the case.


----------



## juanico

Fantastic work quashlo! The most complete map I've seen so far.


----------



## Rick H

quashlo said:


> ... Basically, they define "standing space" as 0.14 sq m per passenger. However, I'm not sure whether this is the same standard used in the actual calculation of capacity since it seems too low. This may be equivalent to something like the "crush load."


The JR Zen Sharyo (all rolling stock) Handbook has capacity data. My copy is old (1995) so it does not have the latest commuter rolling stock, but the numbers have not changed much over the years. The numbers vary, depending on the exact type of cars (Ku Ha, Mo Ha, etc.).

Tokyo area commuter trains, 103 to 209 series, are as follows.
Capacity: 136 to 163 (Most cars are in the 144 to 150 range).
Seating: 48 to 58
Standing: 88 to 105


----------



## quashlo

I tried a simple calculation to test it out:

car length × car width = floor area
20 m × 2.8 m = 56 sq m

Using
0.14 sq m / passenger, we get 400 passengers
0.3 sq m / passenger, we get 186 passengers

If we take the standard capacity of the rolling stock as about 150, the 0.3 sq m / passenger sounds much more reasonable once you take away the area under the seats and the thickness and taper of the car sides. So I think we can say with at least some certainty that they use a figure around 0.3 sq m / passenger when calculating the standing capacity of the car.


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi Zōsen wins order for Taipei MRT TBMs*
http://www.hitachizosen.co.jp/news-release/2010/03/850.html



> Hitz (Hitachi Zōsen Corporation) has recently acceted an order for two 6.24 m diameter earth pressure balance (EPB) shield machines for construction of the Taipei Metro Tucheng Line extension being carried out by a joint-venture between Chun Yuan Construction Co., Ltd. (HQ: Taipei) and Iwata Chizaki Construction Corporation (HQ: Chūō Ward, Sapporo City; President: Iwata Keigō).
> 
> The construction work is being carried out to connect construction areas in Taipei City and Tucheng City, and the two shield machines procured in this order will each bore 1,529 m between Yongning Station and Dingpu Station on the Tucheng Line. The cutter bits on both shield machines have been designed using special materials and with a unique shape and placement, allowing for continuous boring through gravel and sandstone layers without the need for bit replacement.
> 
> Since delivering our first shield machine to Taiwan in 1988, we have now delivered 30 shield machines for subway construction, 18 for water and sewer construction, and 15 for electricals construction, for a total of 63 shield machines to Taiwan—the largest share in Taiwan’s shield machine market. Hitachi Zōsen’s expansive portfolio of work and technological expertise in supplying approx. 1,200 shield machines to Taiwan and both within and outside Japan helped us win this latest order.
> 
> We are actively expanding our shield machine business, including signing a collaborative agreement with Beijing Huasuitong Boring Equipment Co., Ltd. (HQ: Beijing City) in 2008 and completing a new factory exclusively for the manufacture of shield machines and other industrial machinery inside our Sakai Plant (Nishi Ward, Sakai City, Ōsaka Prefecture) in November 2008. Hitachi Zōsen has provided approx. 100 shield machines for foreign markets in the United States, Taiwan, China, Korea, Singapore, and Turkey, and we will continue to actively pursue projects in the ever-expanding international shield machine market.


----------



## quashlo

*Nishimatsu wins portion of Hong Kong MTR West Island Line construction*
The Nikkan Kensetsu Kōgyō Shimbun



> On March 10, Nishimatsu Construction Co. announced that it has won a contract for subway construction in Hong Kong as part of a joint-venture with local firm Gammon Construction as lead. The total value of the contract is ¥54.8 billion and investment share is split 50-50 between Gammon and Nishimatsu. The construction period will span across 52 months and is expected to be complete by June 2014.
> 
> The contract is for Section 704 of the MTR West Island Line for Sai Ying Pun Station and Hong Kong University Station and was put out to tender by MTR Corporation (MTRC). The construction site stretches from Sai Ying Pun to the Kennedy Town area in western Hong Kong Island, and involves two single-track bores (two tunnels, each 1,040 m) and one double-track bore (90 m) for the main line of the subway, Sai Ying Pun Station (270 m), and Hong Kong University Station (230 m), as well as horizontal passages for passengers and ventilation shafts (3,410 m).
> 
> Nishimatsu has already won several contracts for subway construction in Hong Kong, but this is the company’s first win for the West Island Line.


----------



## quashlo

*Nishitetsu invests in struggling theme park*
http://www.asahi.com/business/update/0312/SEB201003120045.html



> Nishi-Nippon Railroad (Nishitetsu; HQ: Fukuoka City) has finalized plans to invest in Huis Ten Bosch (HTB; Sasebo City, Nagasaki Prefecture), which is aiming to restabilize itself under the management of big-name travel agency HIS (HQ: Tōkyō). The railway is considering an investment of approximately ¥50 million in the struggling theme park. Together with Kyūshū Electric Power (Kyūden), Saibu Gas, Kyūdenkō, and JR Kyūshū, which have already committed to investments, five big-name firms in Kyūshū’s financial sphere are investing approximately ¥1 billion in the park.
> 
> Nishitetsu has business dealings with HTB through Nishitetsu Travel, a subsidiary of the the railway. Nishitetsu has also participated in discussions within the Kyūshū financial sphere last summer over how to bring HTB back onto its feet, but up until now, Nishitetsu president Takeshima Kazuyuki had been reluctant to commit to investment, saying the railway had “no business relationship” with the theme park.
> 
> On February 12, however, HIS finalized a plan to invest in HTB and inherit management of the park. After hearing HIS chairman Sawada Hideo’s business plan for HTB and his requests for additional investment, the railway reevaluated its stance. Spokespersons for Nishitetsu say, “The HIS plan is forward-thinking, and we were very pleased with the concepts. We expect both sides to benefit.”
> 
> The financing plan includes ¥400 million from Kyūden, ¥300 million from Saibu Gas, ¥150 million from Kyūdenkō, and ¥100 million from JR.
> 
> On March 26, HIS will announce the business plan for HTB, and HTB is scheduled to receive approval to a change to its corporate rehabilitation plan from the Tōkyō District Court by the end of the month.


----------



## quashlo

*Nishitetsu bus cuts to start at end of March*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/fukuoka/news/20100226-OYT8T01347.htm



> On February 26, Nishi-Nippon Railroad (Nishitetsu; HQ: Fukuoka City) announced that it will implement service cuts and full or partial elimination of routes for 65 of the 217 total bus lines operated by Nishitetsu Group between March 27 and April 1. The railway is set to undertake the largest restructuring of its bus network in history, with the aim of bringing bus operations back into the black three years down the road.
> 
> The one bus line to be completely eliminated is the Kokura (199) Tabata Line. A total of fourteen lines including the Kama-Nishiyama Line will see portions of their routes discontinued. Service will be cut on 50 lines in Fukuoka City, including on the central city circulator route and on the Meinohama (Meiji-dōri) – Tenjin Line. The railway is also scheduled to implement full or partial elimination of an additional 39 routes (a total of 51 route sections) this fall, and will discuss with local jurisdictions whether or not to preserve the service and if not, when to eliminate it. In addition, depending on the economic situation and trends in revenue and cost, the railway may need to make additional restructuring of its bus network.


----------



## quashlo

*New Hakata Station tenant building to be named “JR Hakata City”*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100317/biz1003172002063-n1.htm



> On March 17, JR Kyūshū announced that it has decided on “JR Hakata City” as the name for the new station tenant building to open at Hakata Station to open in March 2011 in conjunction with the spring 2011 opening of the full route of the Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route (Hakata – Kagoshima Chūō).
> 
> At a March 17 press conference, JR Kyūshū president Karaike Kōji commented, “The number of people working in the new tenant building is estimated to be 6,000 to 7,000, equivalent to building an entire neighborhood. We’re committed to building a large ‘neighborhood’ that will contribute to the revitalization of Fukuoka City as a whole.”
> 
> JR Hakata City will stretch three belowground levels and ten aboveground levels, with a gross floor area of approx. 200,000 sq m. Tenants in the new building include Hankyū Department Stores, which will make its debut in the Kyūshū market. Inside Amu Plaza Hakata, set to become JR Kyūshū Group’s largest retail facility, approx. 200 fashion shops and other specialty stores, big-name general-store Tōkyū Hands, and a next-generation cinema complex capable of digital screenings are all scheduled to move in. The facilitiy will also feature a 680-seat multi-purpose hall and an approx. 2,000 sq m roof garden.


Scenes of the construction at JR Hakata Station:





_Source: *manjyuu12* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Kyōto Councilmembers question stabilization plan for municipal subway*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/kyoto/news/20100304-OYT8T00017.htm



> The Kyōto Municipal Transportation Bureau, which is being tasked to substantially increase its revenue in an effort to stabilize the budget of the Kyōto Municipal Subway, announced on March 3 at a session of the City Council's Public Corporation Special Budget Committee that it plans to undertake large-scale renovation of Shijō Station (Shimogyō Ward) on the Karasuma Line by this summer and increase revenues from _ekinaka_ (station retail) business by ¥100 million. The financial stabilization plan currently being debated in the City Council cals for “increasing revenues from _ekinaka_ business to ¥500 million by FY2013,” and the Bureau hopes to make the Shijō Station project the catalyst for these efforts.
> 
> The Bureau responded to a question by City Councilmember Katō Seiji (Liberal Democratic Party) concerning its strategy to increase revenues. According to the Transportation Bureau, faregates located on the concourse level of the station would be set back approx. 25 m to secure four retail spaces for fashion stores and sweets shops. The plan would also reorganize and reuse a portion of the second underground level, currently serving as a mechanical room and sealed off from public entry. The Bureau is planning to provide space for three retail units.
> 
> By securing tenants for the seven retail spaces, the Bureau foresees additional annual revenues of ¥100 million. In an open session held in late February, approx. 60 companies participated, indicating a positive response to the project. The Bureau plans to select businesses by the end of the fiscal year, aiming for a summer opening.
> 
> The Municipal Subway's _ekinaka_ business revenue was approx. ¥110 million in FY2008, with the largest sales occurring at Kyōto Station (¥60 million), Shijō Station (¥20 million), and Kita-Ōji Station (¥10 million).
> 
> Spokespersons for the Transportation Bureau say, “We are also looking at increasing revenue outside of Shijō Station.”
> 
> ===================
> 
> At the March 3 committee session, a sparked debate unfolded over the financial stabilization plan. In particular, Councilmembers questioned the Transportation Bureau's plan goal of “increasing (daily) ridership by 50,000” by FY2018, claiming it “lacks details” and “appears infeasible.” Transportation Bureau chief Kasai Munehisa responded, “Based on solid analysis, ridership can feasibly increase by 20,000 to 30,000 at the most, but we will accomplish our goals by taking advantage of the city's policy to prioritize public transportation in urban planning.”
> 
> Other Councilmembers asked the Bureau to “pay heed not to compromise operational safety through workforce cuts and other rationalization efforts” and cited the “need for a comprehensive study of needs.” The debate concerning the Transportation Bureau will continue on March 4.


----------



## quashlo

*Echizen Railway elevation near Fukui Station pushed back 7 years*
http://www.fukuishimbun.co.jp/modules/news2/article.php?storyid=9919



> It was revealed on February 16 that Fukui Prefecture, project lead on the continuous grade separation project near JR Fukui Station in which the elevation of the Echizen Railway (Echitetsu) line is still yet incomplete, has filed the necessary paperwork to extend the project schedule to the end of FY2016. The project was originally scheduled for completion in FY2009, but it is likely that the national government will approve the extension. Elevation of the Echitetsu tracks, which will temporarily occupy space ultimately reserved for the Hokuriku Shinkansen’s Fukui Station, is being pushed back seven years to allow for concurrent construction with the Shinkansen elevated structure, assuming the Shinkansen is extended to Fukui.
> 
> In the current master plan, however, the Shinkansen’s Fukui Station is being designed not as a two-story structure but a three-story structure, as in the original plan. With no decision reached in discussions with the national government, JR, and other stakeholders on how to bring the Echitetsu tracks in, the Prefectural Government postponed changing the master plan.
> 
> The goal of the continuous grade separation project is improving the flow of east-west traffic in Fukui City’s downtown area. A master plan was approved in 1991 for the elevation of the JR and Keifuku Electric Railway (now Echitetsu) tracks. The project was extended from the original target completion date of FY2004 to the end of FY2009.
> 
> But while elevation of the JR tracks is complete, elevation of the Echitetsu tracks has effectively not even started. With the project completion deadline fast approaching, the Prefectural Government was forced to apply for a schedule extension. After discussions with the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) Kinki Region Improvements Bureau, the Prefectural Government requested an amendment to the project approval that would extend the project schedule to the end of FY2016. The Kinki Region Improvements Bureau says, “We are taking care of the formalities, but the ministry understands the situation and we expect to approve the extension in early March at the earliest or by the end of the fiscal year at the latest.”
> 
> In regards to the extension period, the Prefectural Government says, “If we include design and construction of the structures including the viaducts, we’re talking about a span of four to five years.” But considering the uncertainty in the construction timeline as a result of performing the work while still running trains, as well as a final decision this summer on whether or not to extend the Shinkansen into Fukui Prefecture, the Prefectural Government established a new deadline for the end of FY2016.
> 
> According to the existing master plan, the Shinkansen’s Fukui Station is still planned as a three-story structure according to the original 1991 proposal. There is now a need to modify the master plan to match the current proposal, which calls for elevation of only the Echitetsu Katsuyama–Eiheiji Line and constructing the elevated tracks as a combined structure with the Shinkansen viaduct. Meanwhile, after the opening of the Shinkansen the Katsuyama–Eiheiji Line will switch to the parallel non-Shinkansen JR line (the JR Hokuriku Line), converting that line to single-track. As a result, there are issues remaining to be resolved, including safety and train scheduling between JR, JR Freight, and a future third-sector private railway, so the Prefectural Government has been in discussions with JR and the national government since last summer. As a result, the Prefectural Government decided to push back the project timeline and get approval for changes to the master plan.


Echizen Railway trains at Fukui Station:





_Source: *TokaidoE231* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Toyama Chihō Railroad launches ecomyca IC farecard*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/toyama/news/20100315-OYT8T00047.htm



> On March 14, Toyama Chihō Railroad launched its transport IC farecard ecomyca for use on streetcars and a portion of its bus routes. The cards are being sold at Dentetsu Toyama Station and Minami-Toyama Station, and will be available for purchase inside streetcars starting April 1.
> 
> At a debut ceremony held at Minami-Toyama Station (Ōmachi, Toyama City), Toyama Chihō Railroad president Kawagishi Hiroshi remarked, “Boarding and alighting has now become much smoother. We hope everyone in the Toyama region will use this card for many years to come.”
> 
> ecomyca cards cost ¥2,000 (incl. ¥500 deposit fee) and come with ¥1,500 worth of loaded value at purchase. Charging the card with value can be done at the fareboxes inside streetcars or at the automatic charge-value machines at Minami-Toyama and other stations.
> 
> The lines implementing the ecomyca system are the Minami-Toyama Eki-mae – Daigaku-mae and Centram streetcar routes, feeder buses heading to Yokata and other areas in Toyama City, and the Maidohaya community bus. The card is also mutually interoperable with the Toyama Light Rail’s passca IC card. When using ecomyca to pay streetcar fares, passengers will only be deducted ¥170 (adult), a savings of ¥30.
> 
> Office worker Kusanagi Takuto (47) from Aso, Tateyama Town, who boarded after purchasing an ecomyca card, said, “Not only does it save the hassle of searching for change, but there’s a discount on the fare, so I think more and more people will switch over.”


----------



## quashlo

*Toyama City launches joint public transport and bikeshare project*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/trend/100316/trd1003161123003-n1.htm



> A bikeshare system that allows users to use bicycles any time day or night and return them at any location will launch service in Toyama City on March 20. The monthly membership fee is ¥700, and visitors to the area can join the program for ¥1,000 a week.
> 
> Areas throughout Japan are introducing similar programs, but Toyama City contracted out operation of the program to a foreign firm with experience in bikesharing projects in 63 cities in Europe. Two years after launching, the bikesharing program in Paris has recorded 50 million trips and has become a fixture in citizen transportation. The Toyama City program will deploy 150 bicycles at 15 new unmanned bicycle parking locations known as “stations,” including locations near JR Toyama Station and in the central districts of the city. The location of bicycles and usage statistics are controlled by computer, and a portion of operational costs will be covered by advertisement revenue generated by ads on bicycles and bike stations.
> 
> When members place their IC card on top of the card reader, the bicycle is unlocked from its dock, and when returning the bike to the parking machine, the lock turns on automatically. As long as trips are within thirty minutes, members can use the bikes as many times a day as they like. Members can also use the IC farecard used on city streetcars and buses when renting the bikes, with a discounted monthly membership fee of ¥500. The city’s program manager says, “By tying the program together with public transportation, we hope to see a shift away from private autos.”


The bikeshare program is being managed by JCDecaux’s Cyclocity. Members enrolled in the program can purchase a joint membership card / Passca IC farecard for the Toyama Light Rail, which is also now mutually interoperable with Toyama Chihō Railroad’s ecomyca card.

Renderings:
_Source: Toyama City_




























Map of bikestations. Most of them are located along the streetcar lines in central Toyama City.


----------



## quashlo

*Dry mist installation at JR Gifu Station*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/gifu/news/20100316-OYT8T01142.htm



> In the new fiscal year, Gifu City will install dry mist sprinklers on the Forest Bridge pedestrian deck at the North Exit of JR Gifu Station. In addition to providing a bit of “cool” to residents and visitors during the heat of summer, the city hopes to advertise Gifu’s abundance of water and sunlight.
> 
> The dry mist sprinklers eject small droplets of water that quickly evaporates, absorbing heat from the surrounding air. The installations are seen as effective measures against the heat island effect—where temperature rises as a result of air conditioning, automobiles, asphalt, and other manmade elements—and are increasingly being used throughout Japan.
> 
> According to Gifu City, the sprinklers will be installed across an 18 m length underneath the canopy of the pedestrian deck by summer, and will use tap water derived from treated underground water from the Nagara River. When the sensor detects the presence of a person, the sprinkler activites, reducing the surrounding temperature by two to three degrees.
> 
> The city’s period of sunlight is fourth longest in the country among prefectural capitals, following behind Kōfu City, Kōchi City, and Miyazaki City.


The Forest Bridge is a pedestrian deck recently-constructed as part of the plaza and access improvements outside JR Gifu Station. I posted some photos from the opening of the plaza several months ago here). Now some photos focusing on the deck itself.
_Source: http://tabikappa.blog55.fc2.com/_


















































































And a couple bonus nighttime shots when it’s all lit up.
_Source: http://bitame.exblog.jp/_


----------



## quashlo

*Kintetsu opens part of new mixed-use building at Yokkaichi Station*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/mie/news/20100305-OYT8T00144.htm



> The hotel and retail space inside the Yokkaichi Station Mixed-Use Building—a nine-story mixed-use building being constructed by Kintetsu Corporation on the site of a former movie theater outside Kintetsu Yokkaichi Station in Yasujima, Yokkaichi City—will open on March 1.
> 
> The building has a gross floor area of approx, 3.940 sq m, with retail space on the first and second floors and a business hotel, Sancoinn Yokkaichi Station, will occupy the third through ninth floors. The hotel will feature 140 rooms and open for business on March 1. The first floor features a general fashion store targeting teenage girls, while the second floor will house three restaurants. Both floors will open on March 4.
> 
> Construction of the building is part of Kintetsu’s ongoing plan to improve major terminals in areas along its network. Up until now, the railway has conducted large-scale renovation of the first and second floors of Kintetsu Department Stores’ Yokkaichi store, as well as retail space in the adjacent Fureai Mall, and carried out improvements to the corridors in Fureai Mall.


Renderings:
_Source: Kintetsu Group_



















The only decent picture I could find of it:









_Source: http://bkgas21jp.blog88.fc2.com/_


----------



## quashlo

*New bicycle parking opens near Okazaki Station*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/aichi/news/20100316-OYT8T01126.htm



> The two bicycle parking facilities being constructed by Okazaki City around JR Okazaki Station have been completed, and starting April 1, will be open to the public for 24-hour use.
> 
> The completed facilities are the Okazaki Station East Exit Bicycle Parking Facility in Hashirachō and Parking Facility No. 2 in Hanechō. Both feature canopies, with the Hashirachō facility capable of holding 1,629 bicycles and 231 scooters, while the Hanechō facility is capable of holding 49 scooters. As part of a land readjustment project, the city has invested ¥120 million since October of last year for construction of the two parking facilities.
> 
> According to a study by the Prefectural Police Department, the area around Okazaki Station has the highest number of stolen bike incidents in Aichi Prefecture after the area around Ichinomiya Station. As a result, Okazaki City installed eleven security cameras and two emergency buttons in the newly-completed bicycle parking facilities.
> 
> With the completion of the new bicycle parking facilities, use of the existing bicycle parking surrounding Okazaki Station, with a cumulative capacity of 1,460 bikes, will be discontinued in the future.


----------



## quashlo

*Nagoya Station redevelopment will be green*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/economics/news/CK2010031202000145.html



> In an effort to “green” up Nagoya Station as part of redevelopment projects at Nagoya Station being planned by JR Central, Japan Post, and other firms, an environmentally-friendly plan featuring vegetation coverage as high as 27 percent was revealed on March 11. Blueprints for the planned connection between the North Area, to feature a new building on the site of the former Nagoya Central Post Office, and the South Area, to feature a new terminal tenant building, via a second-level pedestrian deck were also revealed.
> 
> Japan Post and Nagoya Railroad (Meitetsu) are project leads for the North Area redevelopment, which is targeted for a full opening in FY2013. The project consists of an approx. 200 m tall highrise (41 aboveground floors and three belowground floors) and a 60 m tall lowrise structure (13 aboveground floors and one belowground floor).
> 
> Along Meieki-dōri, medium-height street trees would be planted, and together with rooftop greening, the vegetation coverage as a share of total project area would reach 20.2 percent for the North Area and 27.0 percent for the South Area. A portion of the buildings would also feature green walls. The projects also make comprehensive efforts to reduce environmental impacts, including reducing greenhouse gas emissions through the introduction of a district heating and cooling system. A plan has also surfaced to use locally-raised trees in the project’s greening efforts.
> 
> The lowrise (approx. 90 m tall; 18 aboveground floors and six belowground floors) and highrise (approx. 220 m tall; 26 aboveground floors and six belowground floors) buildings for the South Area project, being developed by JR Central with a target opening date of FY2017, will be designed to allow users to access all four highrise towers immediately outside Nagoya Station from one end to the other by construction of a pedestrian deck on the second level connecting to JR Central Towers. With additional connection to underground passages, the project aims to increase the convenience of accessing the station as well as strengthening integration with the surrounding area.
> 
> Meanwhile, a bus terminal will be constructed on the first floor section spanning both development areas. While the bus terminal’s floor area would be reduced by 2,800 sq m down to 6,300 sq m and bus bays would drop from 27 locations to 18, JR Central spokespersons say there will be no impact on operations. Demolition of existing buildings within the two development areas is scheduled to begin in FY2010.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central to electrify Taketoyo Line*
http://jr-central.co.jp/news/release/nws000490.html



> By electrifying the Taketoyo Line (Ōbu – Taketoyo), which carriers commuter ridership in the Nagoya metropolitan area, and standardizing rolling stock, JR Central will further improve our transport service and our ability to respond during train delays by permitting train schedules with a high-degree of resiliency and flexible train coupling operations.
> 
> In addition, we will introduce new rolling stock as part of this electrification project.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> Electrification of the Taketoyo Line
> Section: Ōbu – Taketoyo, 19.3 km
> Construction details: Electric rail line facilities including catenary supports and overhead, and construction of new transformer substations
> 
> Introduction of new rolling stock (313 series, 28 cars)
> Note: The Kiha-75 series diesel units currently in use on the Taketoyo Line will primarily be shifted to the Takayama Line.
> *Total infrastructure investment:* Approx. ¥8.2 billion (ground infrastructure: approx. ¥3.2 billion; rolling stock: approx. ¥5.0 billion)
> *Construction period:* March 2010 – June 2015
> *Start of electrified service:* Spring 2015 (target date)
> *Other:* As a reduction in environmental load, JR Central will be able to cut its carbon dioxide emissions by approx. 2,900 tons annually (approx. 57 percent less than currently, equivalent to the annual emissions generated by approx. 540 average households) as part of this electrification project


Sounds like they will be looking to integrate this line more with the rest of their network in the Nagoya area, with perhaps some direct through-service to / from Nagoya.

Forward cab view on the Taketoyo Line from Ōbu to Kamezaki:





_Source: *AGUIMOVIE* on YouTube_

Rear cab view from Taketoyo to Ōbu:





_Source: *AGUIMOVIE* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*JR East expands daycare center program with new school year*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2009/20100303.pdf



> At JR East, we’ve opened station daycare centers that allow working parents to succeed in both their career and in parenting.
> 
> Our first nurseries and other parenting-assistance facilities opened in 1996 and have now reached a total of 28 locations (as of March 2010). We have also been proceeding with a daycare center expansion program that will open a total of 20 new facilities by April 2011. By implementing a speedy expansion program, we hope to resolve the lack of sufficient daycare facilities for children.
> 
> In our _Group Business Vision 2020: Idomu_ business plan, as part of a campaign to increase the value of trackside neighborhoods in the Greater Tōkyō area, we established a goal of doubling our parenting-assistance facilities in three years starting in 2008. We also pledged to increase the total number of facilities to 60 locations by 2018, and we will now start to look at further expansion of the program. In addition, we will expand the array of parenting support services we offer, such as student daycare.
> 
> *JR East's vision for station daycare centers*
> 
> We will support working parents
> The beauty of JR East's daycare center expansion program is that all of our facilities are generally five-minutes walking distance from stations. For parents dropping off a child, a daycare center on the way to work makes things easy, and on the return trip, parent and child can travel home together, making for efficient use of time.
> At daycare centers along the commute route, there are many fathers who drop off their children. Our daycare centers support the participation of fathers in picking up and dropping off children and other parts of parenting, allowing for working fathers to succeed in both their career and in raising a child.
> 
> We provide services that treat customers as number one
> We have been ensuring that our facilities stay open around 13 hours a day to completely cover parents' time at work and commute time, and have been developing pleasant environments that continually provide for children over the course of the day, including gardens and open decks.
> Partnership
> JR East's parenting-assistance programs are a success thanks to partnerships with people in government administration and the daycare facility industry. In coordination with the national government and local jurisdictions, and together with the neighborhoods and nursery schools, we will develop environments that make raising children easier.
> 
> Opening April 2010 underneath the JR Saikyō Line tracks just north of Musashi Urawa Station:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening April 2010 underneath the JR Musashino Line tracks just north of Ichikawa Ōno Station:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening April 2011 on the third floor of the Ōimachi Station (Keihin-Tōhoku Line, Tōkyū Ōimachi Line, and Rinkai Line) East Exit tenant building:


----------



## quashlo

*JR East expands WiMAX mobile broadband network*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2009/20100301.pdf



> Since FY2008, JR East has been constructing a communications system that will allow passengers to connect to the Internet via WiMAX in the concourses inside paid areas of stations and on underground platforms, where signals have difficulty reaching.
> 
> In FY2009, we have installed WiMAX communications networks at 67 stations, allowing our customers to connect to mobile Internet service that is even faster and more pleasant.
> 
> ====================
> 
> JR East has been constructing a communications system that will allow passengers to connect to the Internet via WiMAX in the concourses inside the paid areas of stations and on underground platforms. This fiscal year we have installed approx. 110 new WiMAX indoor base stations at 67 stations including those closest to prefectural offices, expanding our communications network service to 110 stations and approx. 270 base stations.
> 
> Teaming up with WiMAX telecommunications firm UQ Communications, we have now provided our customers with a comfortable and high-speed WiMAX-based Internet connection at our stations.
> 
> *New stations added in FY2009* (67 stations)
> 
> Chūō Main Line: Higashi-Nakano, Nakano, Ogikubo, Nishi-Ogikubo, Kichijōji, Mitaka, Kokubunji, Tachikawa, Hachiōji, Kōfu
> Sōbu Rapid Line: Shin-Nihonbashi, Bakurochō
> Sōbu Line: Asakusabashi, Ryōgoku, Kinshichō, Hirai, Nishi-Funabashi, Funabashi, Tsudanuma, Chiba
> Jōban Line: Minami-Senju, Kita-Senju, Kameari, Kanamachi, Mito
> Keiyō Line: Hatchōbori, Etchūjima, Shiomi, Shin-Kiba, Kasai Rinkai Kōen, Maihama, Kaihin Makuhari
> Keihin-Tōhoku Line: Ōji, Higashi-Jūjō, Nishi-Kawaguchi, Urawa, Ōmiya
> Saikyō Line: Kita-Akabane
> Tōhoku Main Line: Utsunomiya, Fukushima, Sendai, Morioka, Aomori
> Yokosuka Line: Nishi-Ōi
> Tōkaidō Main Line: Ōfuna, Fujisawa, Hiratsuka
> Nambu Line: Musashi Kosugi, Musashi Nakahara, Musashi Shinjō
> Negishi Line: Sakuragichō, Kannai, Ishikawachō, Negishi, Yōkōdai
> Yokohama Line: Kikuna, Kamoi, Machida, Hashimoto
> Musashino Line: Kita-Asaka, Minami-Koshigaya
> Takasaki Line: Takasaki
> Ryōmō Line: Maebashi
> Ōu Main Line: Yamagata, Akita
> Shin'etsu Main Line: Nagano, Niigata
> *Stations added in FY2008* (44 stations)
> 
> Yamanote Line: Ōsaki, Gotanda, Meguro, Ebisu, Shibuya, Harajuku, Yoyogi, Shinjuku, Shin-Ōkubo, Takadanobaba, Mejiro, Ikebukuro, Ōtsuka, Sugamo, Komagame, Tabata, Nishi-Nippori, Nippori, Uguisudani, Ueno, Okachimachi, Akihabara, Kanda, Tōkyō, Yūrakuchō, Shinbashi, Hamamatsuchō, Tamachi, Shinagawa
> Chūō Main Line: Ochanomizu, Suidōbashi, Iidabashi, Ichigaya, Yotsuya, Shinanomachi, Sendagaya
> Keihin-Tōhoku Line: Ōimachi, Ōmori, Kamata, Kawasaki, Tsurumi, Shin-Koyasu, Higashi-Kanagawa, Yokohama


JR East owns an 18 percent stake in UQ Communications and displays their WiMAX commercials inside its trains.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East completes switch to WiMax on Narita Express trains*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2009/20100315.pdf



> On the new series of Narita Express trains, which entered revenue service on October 1, 2009, JR East has begun WiMax-based data transmission for content displayed on the large liquid-crystal information displays installed within each car.
> 
> Through WiMax, broadband data transmission is now possible between ground equipment and the train while it travels at high speed, and high-volume data such as video content can be transmitted in a timely and inexpensive manner.
> 
> ==================
> 
> Inside the latest series of Narita Express trains, JR East provides weather forecasts, news, flight information, and advertisements through the large liquid-crystal information displays installed inside each car. Up until now, we have been using mobile phone data transmission between the ground content server and moving trains to distribute all of our content except for advertisements. For video content such as advertisements, timely data transmission is difficult due to the size of the data.
> 
> Now, through the use of WiMax technology for data transmission between trains and the ground content server, weather forecasts, news, flight information, and video content can be distributed in a timely and inexpensive manner.
> 
> We began data transmission using WiMax on a trial basis in some of the trains starting in early February, and after confirming the fidelity of the system in late February, began gradually introducing the system to the rest of the trains. As of March 11, we have introduced WiMax-based data transmission to all of the trains.
> 
> Note: We are also planning to use WiMax technology for information display devices on the E233-series units to be introduced to the Keiyō Line.


----------



## quashlo

*Former rail ROW on JR Hachikō Line converted to recreational path*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/saitama/news/20100309-OYT8T00156.htm



> The right-of-way for a former track siding connecting Komagawa Station on the JR Hachikō Line and Taiheiyō Cement’s Saitama Plant in Hidaka City has been reborn as Poppodō, a recreational path. The path incorporates railway elements, including keeping a portion of the old tracks, and will likely be popular among not only local residents but also railfans.
> 
> The recreational path is 3 m wide and 527 m long, and for approx. 100 m of this length, the old rails were retained. Crossing arms and bells brought in from another location are also on display along the path.
> 
> On March 8, an opening ceremony was held, where Mayor Ōsawa Yukio greeted the crowd: “Make use of this path all you like, not just for commuting to work and school, but also for maintaining your health.” Approx. 150 sixth-grade students from the Hidaka City Komagawa Elementary School and local residents later traversed the path.
> 
> As one of the projects in its Community Contribution Plan to commemorate the tenth anniversary of its merger, Taiheiyō Cement gifted the right-of-way for the abandoned track to the city in March of last year, after truck travel had become its major form of transport. The city spent approximately ¥45 million to construct the path.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East expands women-only cars to Keihin-Tōhoku Line / Negishi Line*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2009/20100311.pdf



> In an effort to ensure a comfortable journey for our passengers, JR East will operate women-only cars on the Keihin-Tōhoku Line / Negishi Line during the morning commute period.
> 
> *Start date:* Monday, April 19, 2010
> *Lines:* Keihin-Tōhoku Line / Negishi Line
> 
> Ōfuna-bound trains: Between Ōmiya and Tōkyō
> Ōmiya-bound trains: Between Ōfuna and Shinagawa
> Note: Women-only cars will not be implemented on through-servicing Yokohama Line trains.
> *Affected trains:*
> 
> Ōfuna-bound trains arriving at Tōkyō Station between 7:30 am and 9:30 am
> Ōmiya-bound trains arriving at Shinagawa between 7:30 am and 9:30 am
> *Car location:* Car No. 3 (third car from the Ōfuna end). Boys younger than elementary school age, as well as passengers with physical disabilities and their male caregivers, may also board women-only cars.
> *Information:* To inform passengers of the change, we will distribute posters and make announcements at stations, as well as place sticker signs on the affected cars and platform boarding locations.


----------



## quashlo

*End nears for Chūō Line’s 201 series trains*
http://mytown.asahi.com/tama/news.php?k_id=14000001003090001



> The Chūō Line’s 201 series trains, adored by fans for their all-orange bodies, will disappear forever this summer. Of the two sets still remaining (20 total cars), one will retire in June, while the other will retire in the summer. Starting in April, JR East will launch the “Farewell Chūō Line 201 Series” campaign, the first of several planned for the trains.
> 
> The trains made their first debut on the Chūō Line in August 1979, when the line was still under the Japanese National Railways. A commuter train developed to meet the needs for low energy consumption after the oil shock in 1979, a total of 710 cars were in operation during the heyday of the 201 series. But due to age, the trains have been gradually replaced by E233 series units that began appearing in late 2006.
> 
> The remaining two 201 series trains were built in 1984. In an effort to give railfans a chance to enjoy the trains for the last time, JR East’s Hachiōji Branch Office is planning seven special trips using the trains, bound for Okutama and the Yamanashi and Nagano areas.
> 
> The start of the campaign begins on April 11 with the “Fuji Kyūkō Line Kawaguchi Lake” train, departing from Mitaka Station bound for Kawaguchiko Station in Yamanashi. Fans can capture shots of the train lined up with the Fuji Tozan Train and other trains. Five other trips follow from April to June, with a final program on June 20 for a trip from Toyoda Station all the way to Matsumoto Station. After completing the last run, the trains will be immediately decommissioned from revenue service. All trips are one-day journeys and passengers will be provided with special _bentō_ lunches and commemorative boarding certificates.
> 
> In addition, JR East is offering commemorative goods including pens, Suica commuter pass holders, and mobile phone straps at Newdays and Kiosk locations at major stations. After June 20, the railway is also planning a second campaign program for the trains.


One of the last two Chūō Line 201 series trains, featuring a special “farewell” sticker celebrating 30 years of service placed on the train’s ends, arrives at and departs Tōkyō Station, signed as a commuter rapid (2010.02.03).





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Hopes ride high on new Musashi Kosugi Station*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/kanagawa/news/20100312-OYT8T00108.htm



> The new Musashi Kosugi Station on the JR Yokosuka Line, which has been under construction in Kawasaki City’s Nakahara Ward, will open on March 13. In addition to serving as a transfer station with the JR Nambu Line and Tōkyū Tōyoko Line, the new station will become a new terminal station, with all Shōnan-Shinjuku Line and Narita Express trains stopping at the station, and an expected daily ridership of approximately 70,000 passengers. The area surrounding the station is under redevelopment, and is home to Kawasaki City’s tallest building, a 197 m tall condominium tower, as well as a mixed-use firehouse and hotel building and office towers. With the opening of the new station, hopes are high that the area will develop into the city’s second “downtown” after the Kawasaki Station area, and many are waiting in eager anticipation.
> 
> The station is a “petition station” which Kawasaki City asked JR East to construct, and the city shouldered approx. ¥12.8 billion out of the total project cost of approx. ¥22.6 billion. Construction began in May 2007 and involved the contruction of new relocated tracks, as well as the platform and station building. Completion is scheduled for 2012, and the transfer passage connecting the new station to the Nambu Line’s Musashi Kosugi Station is not yet finished, but the two will be connected by a temporary passage approx. 390 m long.
> 
> During weekdays, the station will be served by a total of 200 Yokosuka Line trains, 132 Shōnan-Shinjuku Line trains, 52 Narita Express trains and two Super View Odoriko trains. Compared to the existing JR route via the Nambu Line and Kawasaki Station, the travel time to major stations will be reduced substantially. Journeys will take as little as 19 minutes to Shinjuku Station, 11 minutes to Shinagawa Station, 17 minutes to Tōkyō Station, 10 minutes to Yokohama Station, and 1 hr 15 minutes to Narita Airport.
> 
> In addition to the existing Nambu Line Musashi Kosugi Station North Exit Bus Terminal, Kawasaki City also constructed an approx 3,400 sq m station plaza outside the West Exit at the Yokosuka Line station at the cost of about ¥2.5 billion. Kawasaki City Municipal Buses and Kawasaki–Tsurumi Rinkō Bus, operating buses bound for Ida Hospital and other locations, will begin serving the station on March 15, with 49 Municipal Bus trips and 75 Kawasaki–Tsurumi Rinkō Bus trips each weekday.
> 
> On opening day, Kawasaki City and JR East will hold a special ceremony at the station plaza starting at 10:00 am. At 11:20 am on the Yokosuka Line platforms, bouquets will be presented to the crew of a special commemorative limited express Resort Odoriko No. 65 train, a Shinjuku departure bound for Izukyū Shimoda. Starting at 11:30, a neighborhood social event, sponsored by local commercial associations and town associations, will start, featuring a high-school wind ensemble, kids’ shows, and street performances.
> 
> In addition, at 94 post offices inside Kawasaki City, 2,000 sheets of special postage stamps (¥1,200 each), commemorating the opening of the new station and featuring images of Yokosuka Line and Narita Express trains, will be offered for purchase starting March 12.
> 
> Matsumoto Hitoshi (82yo), chairman of the local event committee and director of the Musashi Kosugi Commercial Association, says, “The merits of the new station, such as allowing more people to come to this area, are large. High-rise condominium towers are lining up and new residents to the area are increasing, and we hope to make this an event that strengthens neighborhood ties.”


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki City braces for surge in illegal bike parking with new Musashi Kosugi Station*.
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/kanagawa/20100306/CK2010030602000079.html



> There are high hopes for urban revitalization in the area around Musashi Kosugi Station, which will see the opening of a new station on the JR Yokosuka Line on March 13, but some are also worried about a worsening trend in illegal parking among bicycle users. Even within Kawasaki City, where illegal bicycle parking is a frequent problem compared to other cities, Musashi Kosugi is a hotspot for bicycle users. We took a look at the local strategy for bicycles as ridership is set to increase with the opening of the new station.
> 
> At a supermarket near the West Exit of Musashi Kosugi Station on the JR Nambu Line, the bicycle parking lot for customers already begins to fill up in the early morning, even before the store has opened. The bicycles are owned by commuters using the train station. The situation is the same at a bicycle parking lot for a nearby high-volume retailer, and in the afternoon when customers come to visit, bikes have already flooded onto the nearby sidewalks and flower beds.
> 
> One man (62yo), hired by the city to reposition illegally-parked bikes so that they don’t become a hindrance, sighs, calling it a “neverending cycle.”
> 
> In a field survey of illegal bike parking conducted at 54 stations inside the city by the Bicycle Strategy Office of the city’s Construction Bureau, 1,016 illegally-parked bicycles were counted in one day in the area around Musashi Kosugi Station, fifth among the city’s “hotspots.” The biggest hotspot in Kawasaki City was the area around Kawasaki Station. In a FY2007 report by the Cabinet Office of the Government of Japan, the area around Keikyū Kawasaki Station was the No. 2 hotspot for illegal bicycle parking in all of Japan. The area around Tōkyū Moto-Sumiyoshi Station was tenth in the country, fueling the debate over illegal bicycle parking throughout Kawasaki.
> 
> Including privately-run operations, there are nine bicycle parking facilities surrounding Musashi Kosugi Station with a cumulative capacity for approx. 3,700 bicycles and motorbikes, but in an area with a growing residential population, the needs are still not fully met.
> 
> However, Haga Makoto (74yo)—chairman of the Committee for Bicycle-Friendly Urban Development, a citizens’ group that is exploring the illegal bike parking problem in the area around Musashi Kosugi Station—says, “Just ten years ago, it was so bad that emergency vehicles couldn’t get through. It’s definitely much improved now,” looking back.
> 
> Since 2001, local residents have been patrolling the area surrounding the station twice a month, warning bicycle users against illegal parking and encouraging proper etiquette among bicyclists. Thanks to steady efforts, the number of cases of nuisance parking that blocks other traffic has decreased substantially.
> 
> According to JR East’s Yokohama Branch Office, the new station is expected to see approx. 70,000 passengers daily, including those transferring from other lines. Of these, approximately 15,500 are expected to be users entering from the faregates at the new station. Based on these ridership estimates, the city constructed a bicycle parking facility outside the station with capacity for 1,500 bicycles. The calculations are based on a 1998 survey by the national government, which revealed that 10 percent of the passengers at Musashi Kosugi Station were bicycle or motorbike users. Spokespersons for the Musashi Kosugi Station Area General Initiatives Office under the city’s Urban Planning Bureau explain, “There are no retail corridors in the area surrounding the station, and the primary users of the parking facility will be station passengers, so we expect that we can cover the demand. But of course, there’s really no good way to tell until after everything opens.”
> 
> With the opening of the new station, Nakahara Ward says it will temporarily increase its deployment of bicycle parking staff.
> 
> “It’s possible that there may be locations where we won’t be able to contain all the parked bicycles,” warns Haga. “But on the other hand, bicyclist morals have been improving thanks to our efforts up until now. I have faith in the bike riders.”


----------



## quashlo

*New Musashi Kosugi Station on the Yokosuka Line opens*

Scenes from the first day. Apparently they had Nakayama Emiri, a celebrity born in Kawasaki City, make an appearance at the opening ceremony.





_Source: *tetsubakamovie* on YouTube_

Yokosuka Line train departs the station





_Source: *krfj8000* on YouTube_

Inside the trains, they’ve also updated the LED information displays and announcements with the new station.





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

The first set of pictures:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/jouban203/_
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/jouban203/_




























The orange faregates are for transferring. Because the two stations are currently only connected outside of the paid area, the gates are programmed to count entries and exits within 30 minutes as a “transfer.”










New South Gate for the Yokosuka Line.



















Departure boards have been placed inside the temporary transfer corridor to aid passengers trying to change trains.










Nambu Line trains also featured special headmarks to celebrate the opening.










Set 2, starting at the Nambu Line platforms:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/smilemusashino/_
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/smilemusashino/_

Connecting passage with the Yokosuka Line. Overhead, you can see the platform bridge under construction that will eventually be part of the permanent connecting passage.










Updated signage on the platforms.



















More new signage.


----------



## quashlo

*New Musashi Kosugi station changing passenger flows*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/kanagawa/20100316/CK2010031602000071.html



> The new Musashi Kosugi Station (Nakahara Ward, Kawasaki City) on the JR Yokosuka Line, which opened on March 13, has been long in the waiting for residents of Kawasaki City. However, the connecting passage with the Nambu Line’s Musashi Kosugi Station is close to 400 m in length and the new station has no retail inside, leaving some users “less than ecstatic” about the situation. On the morning of March 15, the first weekday of revenue service after opening, I visited the new station during its “first rush hour.”
> 
> A little before 8:00 am, nearby resident and office worker Sasaki Daisuke was sitting on the bench watching as trains on the Yokosuka Line stopped at the station one after another, his destination Shinagawa Station. Up until now, he would take the Nambu Line to Kawasaki Station where he would transfer to the Keihin-Tōhoku Line, but says that his boss told him the Yokosuka Line is less crowded, so he immediately switched to the Yokosuka Line route on the way to work. But his guess was off-target, and the trains were packed. With a bitter smile, Sasaki boarded the train and grabbed a strap to hold onto, careful of the other passengers around him as they rubbed shoulders.
> 
> According to JR East, up until now, average passenger loads on inbound Yokosuka Line trains between Shin-Kawasaki and Shinagawa for the two-hour period starting at 7:00 am is approx. 160 percent. According to the railway, this level of crowding is enough for passengers to still be able to read newspapers folded in half.
> 
> But with the opening of Musashi Kosugi Station, things have changed dramatically. Official passenger loads for March 15 have yet to be released, but to this reporter, trains looked as if they were 200 percent of capacity.
> 
> It’s a little past 8:00 am, and the morning rush hour begins to pick up pace. Unable to board a packed Yokosuka Line train, Okamura Isao (36yo), a Nakahara Ward resident bound for Shinagawa Station on his commute to work, waits behind on the platform. Travel time on the train is now reduced, but he cannot hide his frustration as he is forced to wait on the platform for the next train. “I wonder if this is actually slower than the Nambu Line route…” he says. The crowded trains continued during the 8 o’clock hour on both Yokosuka Line and Shōnan-Shinjuku line trains. Passengers couldn’t get on even as they pushed their way in by bodily force, and station staff had to give them a push inside the train.
> 
> After asking the passengers, the biggest complaint was that the connecting passage with the Nambu Line is too long and inconvenient.
> 
> Office worker Ōshiro Morihisa (29yo) from Ōta Ward, Tōkyō, on his way to a business trip to New York City in the U.S., remarked, “They’re so far apart that they shouldn’t even be called the same station.” The Nambu Line platforms and Yokosuka Line platforms are connected by a temporary passage approx. 390 m in length, but for Ōshiro, who comes transferring from Tōkyū’s Musashi Kosugi Station, the walking distance is even longer. “I’ve been observing how long it takes to transfer, but this can’t be done in five minutes,” says Ōshiro, sighing.
> 
> The new Yokosuka Line station building doesn’t have retail inside either. As the station is a “petition station” requested by Kawasaki City, representatives from JR East say the railway is “hesitant to use the station for profit-making enterprise,” perhaps because Kawasaki City covered most of the project costs. After probing JR East’s Yokohama Branch Office for an official stance on the issue, spokespersons said that constructing station retail inside petition stations was possible. “If there is a demand for it, we can secure sufficient space for customers to move around and construct retail space,” says JR East, but if the railway is backing off from station retail for the sake of Kawasaki City, I can only hope they change their minds immediately.
> 
> For this station, publicized as an improvement for access to central Tōkyō, let’s hope they finish the connecting passage as soon as possible.


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki City mayor hopeful of redevelopment around new Musashi Kosugi station*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/kanagawa/news/20100317-OYT8T00111.htm



> In response to redevelopment surrounding Musashi Kosugi Station on the JR Yokosuka Line in Nakahara Ward, Kawasaki City, which opened on March 13, Kawasaki City mayor Abe Takao remarked, “I’d like to observe the movement in the private sector as we think about how we, as the public sector, can participate and support the redevelopment.” The mayor expressed his anticipation that the redevelopment would proceed under the leadership of private developers and without large investment on the part of Kawasaki City.
> 
> At the regular press conference on March 13, Mayor Abe commented, “We need to be able to capture the buying power of these new residents. We will be looking at ways to make this a place that people gather to, even people far away, through convenient public transport.” Mayor Abe also said, “The private sector is more efficient at planning and designing these projects. And it’s the private sector that reaps the profit. I am hopeful that private developers will take full action.”
> 
> In addition, in response to the city’s efforts towards redevelopment, the mayor identified improvements to Tsunashima Kaidō and National Route 409, as well as redevelopment on the north side of the JR Nambu Line’s Musashi Kosugi Station, saying that hard infrastructure investments will continue into the future. The mayor also commented, “Ultimately, the remaining critical issue will be how to link the transportation hub of Musashi Kosugi Station with the cultural and recreational hub of Todoroki.”
> 
> In response to the expected increase in transport convenience, high-rise condominium towers have been constructed in the Musashi Kosugi area, which is seeing a huge influx in population. In regards to the attractiveness of the new station, where all Narita Express and Shōnan-Shinjuku Line trains now stop, Mayor Abe responded, “Being directly connected to Narita Airport is a big plus. It’s possible this area may surpass Kawasaki Station as a regional center.”


Musashi Kosugi aerial:









_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

The issue of transport between Todoroki and Musashi Kosugi is perhaps a reference to the Kawasaki Municipal Subway, which in its current manifestation is supposed to connect both areas.


----------



## quashlo

*Setagaya Ward launches solar bike parking at train stations*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100316/biz1003161504015-n2.htm



> On March 16, San’yō Electric announced that it has supplied Tōkyō Prefecture’s Setagaya Ward with a “solar bicycle parking facility” combining solar and lithium-ion batteries, and 100 Eneloop electric bicycles. The total cost of the contract is approx. ¥90 million. Among local jurisdictions, Tokushima Prefecture is conducting field tests of solar-powered bicycle parking facilities, but Setagaya Ward’s project is the first implemented on a permanent basis. Following this latest implementation of solar bicycle parking, San’yō will strengthen its marketing of the technology to local jurisdictions.
> 
> San’yō installed 36 solar panels (each 142 cm long by 89 cm wide) on the roofs at each of two Setagaya Ward-operated bicycle parking facilities, at Sakurajōsui on the Keiō Line and Sakurashinmachi on the Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line. The maximum electrical output of each of the 36-panel installations is 7.56 kW. Each of the installations also features two lithium-ion battery systems, each capable of storing 4.71 kW h of electrical power, to charge electric bicycles provided as rentals.
> 
> In addition to 40 electric bicycles introduced at each of Sakurajōsui and Sakurashinmachi, San’yō will introduce the remaining 20 electric bicycles to a bicycle parking facility at Kyōdō Station on the Odakyū Line. After charging for 3.5 hours, the bikes can run for 100 km.
> 
> The electricity generated by the solar panels will also be used to power LED lighting installed for nighttime illumination of the bicycle parking facility. Setagaya Ward will study usage patterns in the coming year before deciding whether to install the systems at other bicycle parking facilities throughout the ward.
> 
> In addition to Setagaya Ward, Tokushima Prefecture has teamed up with San’yō to install solar bicycle parking at its employee bicycle parking facility at the prefectural office building. Electric bicycles are being provided as a public fleet of vehicles during this field test. Programs to expand solar bicycle parking installations are set to take off throughout Japan.


DigInfo news report (2010.03.16):





_Source: *diginfonewsjapan* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū opens nursery school underneath Den’en Toshi Line tracks*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/kanagawa/20100305/CK2010030502000078.html



> On April 1, Tōkyū Corporation (HQ: Shibuya Ward, Tōkyō) will open a Kawasaki City-certified nursery school underneath the elevated tracks at Takatsu Station on the Den’en Toshi Line. The project will actively reuse space beneath the elevated structure that was created when the Ōimachi Line was extended to Mizonokuchi Station and the track right-of-way was expanded outwards. The railway hopes to attract young families to move in along the line by strengthening daycare school options.
> 
> The new Palette Nursery School Takatsu is a two-minute walk from Takatsu Station and is being leased and operated by nursery school and night school operator Rikyū Corporation (HQ: Yokohama City). The site covers approx. 400 sq m and has a capacity for 60 students. The school has ended the application process for incoming students next month.
> 
> With the latest opening, Tōkyū has opened four nursery schools in Tōkyō Prefecture and Yokohama City using space freed up as a result of the undergrounding of its rail lines or widening of track right-of-way. This is Tōkyū’s first such project in Kawasaki City.
> 
> Spokespersons for Tōkyū’s secretarial and public relations department say they hope to lure new residents along the rail network by developing family-friendly neighborhoods, and plan to increase their nursery schools in Kanagawa Prefecture in the coming future.











_Source: Tōkyū Corporation_

Tōkyū is also expanding their daycare facility at Ōokayama Station on the Meguro Line and Ōimachi Line. They already have facilities at Fudōmae (Meguro Line), Nagatsuta (Den’en Toshi Line, Kodomo no Kuni Line), and Tsunashima (Tōyoko Line).


----------



## quashlo

*Redevelopment at Futako–Tamagawa Station taking shape*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/thatu/nozomu/CK2010031402000090.html



> The East Exit of Tōkyū Futako–Tamagawa Station is in the midst of redevelopment. A commercial facility near the station and three residential high-rises a little further away on the east side are taking shape. A plan has also been announced to convert the space in between the two parcels, currently used for temporary retail space and other uses, into a 31-story building housing offices and a hotel.
> 
> There are some who welcome the redevelopment with applause. And then there are residents who decry the project due to shadows. Not only have they lost views of Mt. Fuji and the Tamagawa Fireworks Display, but cars have flooded the area and polluted the air. The complaints are never-ending.
> 
> “It’s like a big naval ship just plopped down into the neighborhood. There’s not much we can do about the parts that are already finished, but hopefully they’ll keep the remaining area as open space,” says Toshiko Stewart, who lives in the area. Her husband is an American architectural historian. With cooperation from her architecture acquaintances, she has drafted an alternative plan designed around the theme of “sustainability.”
> 
> In the period before World War II, the predecessor to Tōkyū Corporation constructed amusement parks and pools and developed the Futako–Tamagawa area as a leisure zone. The name of the station actually comes from the former Futako–Tamagawa-en theme park, which closed in 1985. The Tamagawa Takashimaya Shopping Center, which debuted on the west side of the station in 1969, is the prototypical example of large suburban retail.
> 
> Will a town that has offered a lifestyle at the forefront of social trends be able to deliver a new attraction in the 21st century that distinguishes it from “just another redevelopment project”?


The Futako–Tamagawa redevelopment, known as Futako–Tamagawa Rise, is being undertaken jointly by Tōkyū Corporation and Tōkyū Land Corporation.
_Source: Futako–Tamagawa East Area Urban Redevelopment Union_

The blocks closest to the station will feature commercial development, including a large mall, a Tōkyū Department Store, a Tōkyū Store (a supermarket), and office space. The easternmost block contains three condominium towers containing 1,033 units. Further east of the towers will be a park.























































Aerial (2010.01), showing the project under construction:
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_


----------



## quashlo

*Ten years since Hibiya Line accident*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/affairs/crime/100308/crm1003081003002-n1.htm



> March 8 marked ten years since the derailment accident on the Tōkyō Metro Hibiya Line that left five passengers dead and 64 injured. Families of victims and officials, including Tōkyō Metro president Umezaki Hisashi, gathered at the memorial for the accident near Naka-Meguro Station (Meguro Ward, Tōkyō), laying flowers at the site and praying for victims’ peace in the next world.
> 
> According to Tōkyō Metro spokespersons, the railway had finalized an agreement for reparations to the last injured victim who was still receiving medical treatment, settling all reparations with the 69 victims and their families. Representatives from Tōkyō Metro’s Public Relations Section say they cannot release the details of the agreements.
> 
> The accident occurred on the morning of March 8, 2000 between Naka-Meguro and Ebisu on the Hibiya Line when a Naka-Meguro-bound train derailed on a curve and collided with a train in the oncoming direction. The Railway Accident Investigation Committee under the then Ministry of Transport had prepared a report that cited multiple factors that contributed to the accident, including an unbalanced load on the train’s wheels that caused them to jump the rails.
> 
> In March 2001, the Metropolitan Police Department filed charges of occupational negligence against five employees of the former Eidan Subway, but the Tōkyō District Public Prosecutor’s Office dropped the charges, citing that it “would have been difficult to foresee the accident.”


ANN news report (2010.03.07):


----------



## quashlo

*Five years since Takenotsuka grade crossing accident*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/tokyo23/news/20100316-OYT8T00083.htm



> It has been five years since the grade crossing accident at Takenotsuka Station in Adachi Ward on the Tōbu Isesaki Line that resulted in four casualties. Families of victims including Kayama Keiko (54), the eldest daughter of Takahashi Toshie from Yokohama City, 75 years old at the time of the accident, gathered March 15 at the scene of the accident at the same time five years ago, paying their respects once again. After the incident, Kayama has been visiting the scenes of grade crossing accidents across Japan and keeping in contact with the families of other victims. In January of this year, in an effort to share sadness and bitterness amongst each other, a special support group for bereaved families was established, the first such example for families of victims of grade crossing accidents. Through newsletters, the group hopes to offer a forum for affected families to share their thoughts, while at the same time beginning efforts to eliminate dangerous grade crossings.
> 
> On the afternoon of March 14 in Gyōda City, Saitama Prefecture, Kayama stood at a pedestrian- and bike-only grade crossing on the Chichibu Railway. One middle school-aged boy was killed when traversing the grade crossing in September 2008, while another four-year-old boy was killed in December 2009, both struck by moving trains. The crossing is a “Type 4” crossing, lacking even warning bells or crossing arms. As arguments continued between the railway, which wanted to close the crossing, and the city, which claims that some local residents are opposed to the hassle of having to take a detour if the crossing is closed, another accident happened at the crossing. “If they only took action sooner…” said Kayama bitterly.
> 
> Kayama began visiting the scene of grade crossing accidents starting in fall 2008. The impetus came when she received an email from the family of a middle-school student who died in May of that year at a grade crossing in Suwa City, Nagano Prefecture that lacked crossing arms.
> 
> “’We haven’t received an explanation from the railway. There’s no one we can turn to.’” Sympathizing with the family’s situation, she contacted them.
> 
> In January of this year, Kayama formed a support group with three bereaved families from Nagano and Kōchi, known as the Spinner’s Group. In regards to the name of the group, Kayama says, “I wanted to spin together the isolated, hidden stories and voices of families of victims.” In addition to sending the group’s newsletters, containing the bitterness and frustrations of bereaved families, to the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT), the group intends to begin lobbying railway companies to improve dangerous grade crossings.
> 
> According to the MLIT, of the 34,252 existing grade crossings (as of the end of March 2008), there are 3,405 Type 4 crossings and 947 Type 3 crossings, which only have warning bells. The number of victims who died at Type 3 and Type 4 crossings in FY2008 reached a total of 18. “It’s difficult to completely eliminate grade crossings, but we want them to at least establish a priority program, such as improving crossings in residential neighborhoods or near schools first, and strengthening their safety measures,” says Kayama.
> 
> At the scene of the accident at Takenotsuka Station, the crossing was automated half a year after the accident. One year following the accident, a pedestrian bridge with elevator was also installed, but as the crossing has five tracks, it still remains closed for much of the time during busy periods. There are many instances when the crossing arms will rise only to fall back down again a mere five seconds later, and there are some people who can’t make it across the 33 m crossing before the arms come down completely.
> 
> After the accident, Adachi Ward is proceeding with a plan to elevate approx. 1.5 km of the tracks surrounding Takenotsuka Station as project lead, and in mid-April, will begin moving towards securing master plan approval. The Ward is hoping to begin construction in FY2011, but in addition to requiring as much as ten years for completion, about 40 percent of the total construction cost of approx. ¥50 billion comes from funding from the national government. As a result, the Ward says it’s unclear whether the project will be able to proceed as planned if administrations change, and local residents have petitioned the national government to carry out the plan to completion.


Diagrams for the elevation project:
_Source: Adachi Ward_


----------



## quashlo

*Two victims of sarin gas attack tell their story*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/national/news/20100320-OYT1T00071.htm



> March 20 marks 15 years since the Tōkyō Subway Sarin Gas Attack that left 13 dead and over 6,000 injured when samples of the toxic substance sarin were released inside the Tōkyō subway.
> 
> Two victims who had been riding the same train on that fateful day met by chance after the incident. The two victims were able to overcome their fear and the after-effects of the attack by sharing their bitterness and trauma with each other. Now, as the incident is fading more and more into the past, the two are telling their story to the rest of the world, one chapter at a time. “We have a duty to share our story, so that something like this never happens again…”
> 
> It was a little after 8:00 o’clock on the morning of March 20, 1995. Yamamoto Kiyotaka (75) from Sōka City, Saitama Prefecture boarded a Hibiya Line subway train on his way to work. When the train stopped at Kodenmachō Station (Chūō Ward, Tōkyō), sarin gas had already spread throughout the station, and ten minutes after arriving at surface level, Yamamoto lost consciousness.
> 
> In November 1998, three years and eight months after the incident, when Yamamoto revealed to a nurse at a plastic surgery clinic near his home that he was a victim of the sarin gas attacks, he discovered that the nurse’s husband was also on the same train. The man was Kōno Mitsuru (68), who lived just a ten-minute bike ride away.
> 
> At the time, Yamamoto was struggling with feelings of isolation and loneliness. Images of people falling to their knees in convulsions outside Kodenmachō Station were still vivid in his memory. As an after-effect of the attack, the fingers in his left hand were completely numb.
> 
> Yamamoto filed a workers’ compensation claim with his company, but failed to get approval, and some of his family members told him that there was nothing else he could do but give up the fight. “After I found that Mr. Kōno was nearby, I didn’t feel so helpless,” says Yamamoto.
> 
> When February and March roll by, Kōno himself begins to feel his body acting strangely, with numbness or stiffness—one type of post-traumatic stress disorder known as the “anniversary reaction.” When symptoms started to resurface, Kōno called Yamamoto and the two talked to each other over the phone. “Since we both were victims, he immediately understands what I’m trying to say… No need for lengthy explanations,” says Kōno.
> 
> On March 19, 2005, ten years after the incident, Kōno invited Yamamoto to join him on a visit to the platforms at Kodenmachō Station, where four passengers lost their lives in the attack. “I made another step forward to recovery,” says Yamamoto. Tears filled Yamamoto’s eyes, who had avoided the station completely after the incident out of fear.
> 
> Two to three years ago, Yamamoto began talking to his swimming colleagues and neighbors about the incident. Putting into words the tragic images he saw that day is difficult for Yamamoto, even 15 years after the incident. But his resolve to never have others go through the same pain again goes stronger year after year.
> 
> “By telling our story, in even the slightest bit, we can help keep the incident from disappearing completely into history,” says Kōno.


ANN news report (2009.03.19) of the ceremony at Kasumigaseki Station:






Discovery Channel documentary of the attack. One of the men in the article, Kōno Mitsuru, also makes an appearance in this documentary.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TutRDP7RcKs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWEbvSC4CCs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGy5SmdZvSU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lDyZRFqGto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_Mzf4K1TbY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpKdy19FToI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlveqssC054


----------



## quashlo

*Keisei launches into retirement home business*
http://company.nikkei.co.jp/news/news.aspx?scode=9009&NewsItemID=20100130NKL0223&type=2



> Keisei Electric Railway will enter the for-profit retirement home industry with a new project in Chiba City. The railway will open the facility, which will include facilities for daily care and a clinic, in 2011 on land purchased by the railway from a subsidiary. This is the railway’s first real venture into the for-profit retirement home business, but Chiba City and the surrounding area are home to a large elderly population and the latent demand for such facilities is growing. The railway hopes to increase revenue by making use of assets along its rail network.
> 
> The retirement home will be constructed on the site of a former office for subsidiary taxi company Nishi-Chiba Taxi (HQ: Chiba City). The site is located in central Chiba City and is near Keisei Chiba Chūō Station. The facility will be five stories, with 115 rooms and a gross floor area of approx. 5,500 sq m. The railway will break ground on the building in April, and plans to open the facility in May 2011 under the name Habitation Chiba Chūō (temporary name). Construction cost is estimated at approx. ¥1.2 billion.
> 
> Operations of the facility will be contracted out to Shin’yō (HQ: Fukuoka City; Chairman: Kitaoka Yōko), which operates for-profit retirement homes in Kyūshū and other areas.


----------



## quashlo

*New development along Tōyō Rapid Railway runs into trouble*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/chiba/news/20100224-OYT8T01310.htm



> The Ebigawa Tributary Land Readjustment Project, targeting an area near central Funabashi City, is close to running aground. A preparatory committee formed 14 years ago to work towards establishing a project union is having difficulty obtaining a consensus among landowners, and the land development firm has expressed its intention to back out of the project. As a result, the future prospects for the project are up in the air.
> 
> According to the project plan, residential neighborhoods, commercial facilities, and a new station on the Tōyō Rapid Railway would be constructed on approx. 80 ha of land covering Azumachō, Komegasakichō, and Natsumi in Funabashi City. The total project cost is estimated at approx. ¥37.5 billion.
> 
> The project area is located approx. 1.5 km northeast of JR Funabashi Station and stretches along the Ebi River, an area famous for viewing cherry blossoms. The area is zoned for urbanization, but is currently used for farmland and raw materials storage. One nearby man (59yo) who owns a one-hectare plot of fallow farmland in the area reveals his frustration: “I can’t let the land sit idle like this any longer.”
> 
> The preparatory committee was established in 1996 immediately following the opening of the Tōyō Rapid Railway, and in 1997, selected a Tōkyō development firm as a project lead to oversee management of the project union and carry out the project. Pre-project talks between the city and landowners failed to obtain consensus on a project plan, however, and about 380 of the landowners refused to certify the plan. As a result, preliminary approval for the project among landowners remains at only about 80 percent. Citing “few prospects of any substantial increase in the preliminary approval rate and a grim outlook for the conversion of the area into an urbanized zone,” the land development firm has stated that it will back out of the project.
> 
> For the time being, Funabashi City’s Urban General Affairs Section plans to serve as the lead entity for the project, but with the economic downturn, it may be difficult to find a new developer to fill the position.
> 
> The preparatory committee has been evaluating the outlook for both continuing the project and abandoning the project, including inviting experts from the Organization for Promoting Land Readjustment Projects (Chiyoda Ward, Tōkyō Prefecture) to hold an educational session in January. Tanigawa Shinji, the preparatory committee’s project director, says, “I want to steer the project in a direction that everyone can agree with.”
> 
> With the land readjustment, the city estimates that over ¥10 billion in investment is needed to construct water and sewer lines and other infrastructure. Chief Itō Keiichi of the city’s Urban General Affairs Section says, “This zone is critical in the urban master plan for Funabashi City, as an area located near the city center, with an urban design that incorporates the surrounding natural environment.”


----------



## quashlo

*Yamanote Line announces start of platform door operations at Ebisu and Meguro Stations*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2009/20100307.pdf



> At JR East, we are in the process of introducing platform doors to the Yamanote Line to prevent passengers from coming into contact with moving trains or other accidents. We have recently determined the start date of platform door operation at the two stations selected for Phase 1 of the project, Ebisu Station and Meguro Station.
> 
> *Start of platform door operation at Phase 1 stations*
> Ebisu Station: June 26, 2010 (Saturday)
> Meguro Station: August 28, 2010 (Saturday)
> *Platform doors will not operate for cars No. 7 and No. 10
> *The start date is not final and may change
> 
> Currently, in coordination with the installation of platform doors, we are also proceeding with replacement of six-door cars on the Yamanote Line (cars No. 7 and No. 10) with four-door cars. Platform doors cannot be installed at stopping locations for cars No. 7 and No. 10 while both six-door and four-door cars are in service, so installation work at these locations on station platforms will occur after complete phasing out of six-door cars, set to occur in mid-2011.
> 
> *Platform door specifications*
> 
> High-performance sensor: A high-performance sensor will detect when passengers or their bags, umbrellas, or other items are detected in between the platform door and train car, ensuring the safety of our passengers.
> Use of glass in portions of the platform door: By using glass for sections of the platform door and designing them similar to windows, passengers can more easily see the area beneath them.
> *Other*
> We have established a platform door research center underneath JR East Group company East Japan Transport Technology Co., Ltd. The center features a one car-length mockup of the platform doors to be installed in Phase 1 stations for use in education and training, helping to ensure high-reliability platform door installations.


Tōkyō MX report (2010.03.04):






They’ve already completed work at the very ends of the platforms at Ebisu Station, but it looks like they are still replacing parts of the platform and haven’t gotten to installing any of the doors where the trains actually stop.









_Source: http://hide2diary.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_









_Source: http://hide2diary.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_









_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/smilemusashino/_


----------



## quashlo

*Safety still a concern with platform door installations*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/lifestyle/100305/sty1003050738000-n1.htm



> *Some concerned about emergency response*
> As a safety measure against passengers falling from platforms, railway companies are proceeding with installation of platform doors between trains and the platform area. Platform doors have been in operation on the Kōbe Port Island Line since it began revenue service in 1981, drawing attention from the public. In the midst of all this, JR East is about to begin installation of platform doors on the Yamanote Line, its first installation on non-Shinkansen lines. For passengers, the project is a welcome step towards making stations barrier-free and improving safety, but some are also worried about mayhem during the rush hour and the need for direction in the event of emergency situations.
> 
> *Total project cost: approx. ¥55 billion yen*
> According to the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT), safety measures against platform falls, such as platform doors and moving platform gates, have been installed on 37 lines and 432 stations throughout Japan (as of March 2009). Installation has been proceeding not only in the Tōkyō area, but also on subways and “new transit” systems across the country, including Sapporo, Nagoya, Kyōto, Ōsaka, and Kōbe, as well as Okinawa in Kyūshū.
> 
> According to the Technology Planning Section of the MLIT’s Railway Bureau, the New Transport Accessibility Law enacted in 2006 requested railway companies to take action to prevent platform falls, and obligated installation of platform doors or other devices when stations underwent large-scale improvement works.
> 
> The reason platform door installation has stalled on JR’s non-Shinkansen lines is due to train or station design considerations, including differing door locations on trains for each line. Despite this, JR East has decided to install platform doors on the Yamanote Line. The initial phase involves installation of the platform doors at Ebisu and Meguro Stations starting in 2010, with the railway expecting to install the doors at all stations on the Yamanote Line in 2017.
> 
> The moving platform gates to be installed on the Yamanote Line will feature three-dimensional sensors with an even higher accuracy in detecting umbrellas, walking sticks, or other obstructions. The railway says the total cost for all the improvements is approx. ¥55 billion.
> 
> *An extra five seconds at each station*
> Passenger safety is the number one concern for railway companies. However, it’s expected that platform doors will increase the hassle of boarding and alighting trains during the rush hours, as some locations on the platform will lose as much as a foot of width or so with the installation of the gates. The railway has set aside an additional five seconds per station to allow for the opening and closing of train and platform doors, and will proceed cautiously with installation at other stations after examining the situation at Ebisu and Meguro Stations.
> 
> In the Kansai area, platform doors have been in operation on the Kōbe Port Island Line (known as the “Port Liner”) since it opened for service, and have since garnered nationwide attention. While JR West doesn’t have moving platform doors on its non-Shinkansen lines, fixed platform gates are installed on two stations on the Ōsaka Higashi Line. “JR West’s Public Relations Department says, “Installation on our non-Shinkansen lines has been delayed because of differing train door locations and station design constraints, but from the viewpoint of ensuring passenger safety, platform gates are certainly a critical concern.”
> 
> Nonfiction writer Mito Yūko, who introduced the Japanese railway industry and the precision of its operations systems in _Teikoku Hassha_ (lit. _On-Time Departure_), points out, “The various efforts by the railway companies to prevent platform falls are critical, along with efforts to prevent grade crossing accidents, but they are especially needed in major urban metropolitan areas, where ridership is especially high.” But at the same time she raises alarm bells: “We must ensure that passengers inside trains are able to efficiently escape in the event of fire, earthquakes, or power outages, and that platform doors won’t malfunction. We must be prepared to deal with emergency situations.”
> 
> *Incidents on the rise*
> According to JR East, in its 2008 “Customer Voice” surveys, approx. 35 percent of responses dealt with station issues, and the desire to install platform doors among the riding public has been present for some time. Annual trends in railway operation incidents show that incidents at grade crossings are decreasing, but that “human-related incidents” resulting from platform falls or people entering the trackway has been increasing, and there is a need for safety measures.
> 
> Of the 213 cases of human-related railway service disruptions occurring on platforms for the five-year period starting in FY2004, approx. 20 percent occurred on the Yamanote Line. A large number of the cases are said to involve intoxicated passengers falling off the platform.


----------



## quashlo

*New station building at Nogata Station on Seibu Shinjuku Line to open March 28*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tokyo/20100313/CK2010031302000056.html



> The new station building at Nogata Station (Nogata, Nakano Ward) on the Seibu Shinjuku Line has been completed and will open with the start of service on March 28. The new station building features elevators, escalators, and multi-purpose restrooms, and is designed for barrier-free access.
> 
> Up until now the station has only had a ticketing entrance at the South Exit, and passengers entering from the North Exit needed to pass through a grade crossing to reach the faregates. During the morning rush hour, however, the grade crossing stays closed for over forty minutes of the hour, and a solution was needed to resolve the problem.
> 
> The new station building places the faregates in an elevated station concourse that allows access from both the North Exit and South Exit, and an elevator and escalator have been installed at the North Exit. For the South Exit, a temporary stairwell will open to the public starting March 28, with the new South Exit featuring an elevator and escalator to be completed in the fall. An open house for the new station building will be held from 9:30 am to 12:00 pm on March 27.


A few recent pictures of the construction (2010.03):
_Source: http://donotsmile.blog25.fc2.com/_

New elevated concourse under construction.










New North Exit.










Elevator shaft.


----------



## quashlo

*New escalator at TX Akihabara Station*
http://www.mir.co.jp/topics/topics_detail.php?topics_id=640



> We are currently in the process of constructing a new up-only escalator on the platforms at Akihabara Station.
> 
> During the rush hours, there are many passengers who board and alight near the lead car (Car No. 6) of trains arriving at the platform, leading to serious platform congestion. As a countermeasure, the Metropolitan Intercity Railway (MIR) will install an up-only escalator at the end of the platform.
> 
> We apologize for any discomfort during the construction period and ask for your understanding and participation.
> 
> Construction period: Now to September 30, 2010 (expected end)


----------



## quashlo

*First Keiyō Line E233 series unit delivered*

Manufactured at JR East’s Niitsu Factory.









_Source: Anonymous at http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_

WiMAX antenna









_Source: Anonymous at http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_

Performing test runs between Ogikawa and Satsukino on the Shin’etsu Main Line in Niigata.





_Source: *drk7282* on YouTube_

In transport, passing Miyahara Station on the Takasaki Line in Saitama Prefecture:





_Source: *tobu2181* on YouTube_

Passing Minami-Funabashi Station in what is now home territory:





_Source: *t100599* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Sapporo City drops Yamahana Minami area from proposed streetcar extension*
http://www.hokkaido-np.co.jp/news/politics/218520.html



> In regards to the plan to extend the streetcar line running through the central districts of Sapporo City, on March 2 the Sapporo City government submitted a financial analysis to the City Council’s Finance Citizens’ Committee that identified a fare raise of at least 10 to 15 percent is needed to make the extension operate in the black.
> 
> Of the four areas which the city had originally identified as candidates for the extension—the central city area including Sapporo Station, the Sōseigawa Higashi / Naebo area, the Sōen area, and the Yamahana Minami area, which would involve extending the existing line south—the city has dropped the Yamahana Minami area from contention due to an insufficient expected increase in ridership.
> 
> By extending the streetcar line to one or a combination of the remaining three areas, ridership is expected to increase by as much as 7,000 passengers daily, but as all would require additional expenses to cover construction and maintenance, the city determined that “none of the extensions is expected to operate with a surplus.”
> 
> In order to break even, the extension would require raising fares by 10 to 15 percent and reducing operating costs by 10 to 15 percent through improvement of operating efficiency.
> 
> The estimated project cost for the extension is ¥5.6 billion for the central city extension (3.4 km), ¥5.0 billion for the Sōseigawa Higashi extension (1.9 km), and ¥4.8 billion for the Sōen extension (1.7 km). In addition, another estimated ¥10.0 billion is needed to upgrade the aging existing route. After a public comment period, Sapporo City will now decide on an extension alignment in FY2010.


----------



## quashlo

*New window inside Ōdōri Station shows progress on Sapporo – Ōdōri underground passage*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/hokkaido/news/20100311-OYT8T00572.htm



> On March 11, a large 1.5 m tall and 10 m wide window debuted inside an underground passage in the Municipal Subway’s Ōdōri Station in Chūō Ward, Sapporo City. On the other side of the window, construction of the Sapporo Eki-mae-dōri underground passage linking Sapporo and Ōdōri Stations is proceeding. The Hokkaidō Regional Development Bureau of the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) constructed the window to allow passersby to see the progress on the construction. The window also features renderings of the passage after completion, and commuters immediately stopped in their tracks to watch.
> 
> The window is located near the North Gate of Ōdōri Station. From late evening to early morning, a sheet covers the window, but while the Municipal Subway is in operation, the sheet is removed to allow passersby to watch. The underground passage is scheduled for completion in March 2011.


Diagram of the underground passage project, which will connect two existing underground pedestrian networks surrounding Sapporo and Ōdōri Stations. The part in between the two circles is the section being constructed.


_Source: MLIT Hokkaidō Regional Development Bureau_


----------



## quashlo

*JR Hokkaidō reveals new 735 series trains*
http://www.jrhokkaido.co.jp/press/2009/100310-1.pdf



> With the goal of studying the use of trains with lightweight aluminum-alloy bodies in cold-weather areas, JR Hokkaidō is proceeding with development of 735 series direct-current trains to serve as prototypes for the Sapporo area’s new commuter trains. The 735 series features not only an aluminum-alloy body, but also a train interior that provides for barrier-free access and incorporates universal design concepts, including step-free entry and exit at doors, expanded wheelchair-accessibile toilets, and an increase in the number of rings for standees to hold onto.
> 
> *Cars to be built:* 6 (two 3-car trains)
> *Start of revenue service:* The trains will be finished in March 2010 and are scheduled to conduct field tests of car body insulation in low-temperature and snow environments during FY2010 and FY2011. During the summer season, when tests will not be conducted, they are scheduled to be operated in revenue service.
> *Lines:* The trains will be used as commuter trains primarily in the Sapporo area.
> 
> *Specs*
> Name: 735 series DC commuter train
> Formation: 3 cars (1M2T)
> Maximum operating speed: 120 kph
> 
> *Characteristics*
> 
> This is the first JR Hokkaidō train to use an aluminum-alloy skin (the ends of the train are still constructed of steel, like existing trains).
> The car floor has been reduced by about 10 cm lower than existing rolling stock, providing for step-free access at the train doors.
> As the first commuter and inner suburban train to use all-electric brakes, which allow for efficient regenerative braking all the way to 0 kph, the trains are designed for lower energy consumption and lower maintenance needs.
> By reevaluating the number and placement of standee rings and increasing the number of poles, the train interior is designed to be easy-to-use for passengers.
> The train features accessible toilets and wheelchair spaces that are larger than on existing trains, and is designed to be barrier-free.
> The train interior is designed with three doors to a side and all longitudinal seating, easing congestion during the commute periods.
> The train is designed to be able to operate in coupled mode with existing 731 series and 732 series trains.


In transport at Hirosaki Station in Aomori Prefecture:





_Source: *trabulance* on YouTube_

Near Moto-Wanishi in Hokkaidō:





_Source: *df200* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Arrival of second 9600 series train for Hakodate tram system*

Manufactured by Alna Sharyō. This unit is 9602. The first unit, 9601, has been in service for a while already. With the arrival of the second unit, cars No. 1006 (an ex-Tōkyō Toden streetcar) and No. 711 will be retired from regular service at the end of March.

Pictures of the arrival:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/x103nanodayo_
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/x103nanodayo_
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/x103nanodayo_

The train was transported by ground and water to Hakodate City from Settsu City in Ōsaka Prefecture.










Attaching the pantograph…










The heating unit…










Supposedly this is the inverter…










Resistor.



















Positioning the ramp to transfer the new train…














































Finally on the tracks.










Car No. 530, constructed in 1950, was brought out to give it a final push into the barn.


----------



## loefet

Another great update from the vast Japanese rail system, love it!!

I was trying to find more info about the possible Shinkansen track down to KIX, when I stumbled upon information on Wikipedia about a speed-up on the Tokaido Line with speeds up to 330 km/h, do you have more information about it quashlo?
Link to the information on Wikipedia: http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/東海道新幹線#.E4.BB.8A.E5.BE.8C.E3.81.AE.E4.BA.88.E5.AE.9A

I also spotted a possible Shinkansen expansion to Haneda, any info about that?
http://www.japantoday.com/category/...tokai-over-shinkansen-link-for-haneda-airport


----------



## Tri-ring

loefet said:


> Another great update from the vast Japanese rail system, love it!!
> 
> I was trying to find more info about the possible Shinkansen track down to KIX, when I stumbled upon information on Wikipedia about a speed-up on the Tokaido Line with speeds up to 330 km/h, do you have more information about it quashlo?
> Link to the information on Wikipedia: http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/東海道新幹線#.E4.BB.8A.E5.BE.8C.E3.81.AE.E4.BA.88.E5.AE.9A


Not the whole line just the Maehara -Kyoto run which is a straight line. The link does quote Mr. Kasai of JR Tokai that they are aiming to speed up the whole Tokaido line up to 300Km/h though.


----------



## quashlo

loefet said:


> I also spotted a possible Shinkansen expansion to Haneda, any info about that?
> http://www.japantoday.com/category/...tokai-over-shinkansen-link-for-haneda-airport


I haven't heard anything about it beyond Minister Maehara's statement in December. I agree there needs to be better access to Haneda, especially as it's role as an international airport begins to take off, but I'm not yet convinced that it needs to be Shinkansen technology. Personally, I like the idea of converting the Tōkaidō Freight Line to passenger traffic and connecting it with the Rinkai Line, as then you could have all of Tōkyō's major terminals connected to the Airport: Shibuya, Shinjuku, and Ikebukuro on the west side via the Rinkai Line / Saikyō Line, and Tōkyō and Ueno via the Tōkaidō Line and Tōhoku Through Line. However, it obviously doesn't do as much as a Shinkansen extension would for trips outside of the region going to / from Haneda via Shinkansen.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> I agree there needs to be better access to Haneda, especially as it's role as an international airport begins to take off, but I'm not yet convinced that it needs to be Shinkansen technology.


Agree. I think Shinkansen service would benefit domestic travellers more, especially those going to final destinations not served by the airlines. Shinkansen service would be of little use to arriving international travellers, given the flights would be arriving in the late hours after 10pm, at least for transpacific flights.


----------



## jonallen1966

The doors on the anti clockwise track have been installed at Ebisu over the weekend of the 20/21 March. Only the door sides have been installed, no glass doors as yet.


----------



## loefet

Tri-ring:
Thanks for the clear up, Google translate isn't ideal to make sensible translations from Japanese 
Nice to hear that they are also working on speeding up the whole Tokaido line, it willreally helo the capacity of the line. But I also wonder if this is a bit of a prestige thing with that JR East is going for 320 km/h on the Tohoku line, meaning that the Tokaido/Sanyo line won't have the fastest services in Japan. Could this also trigger JR West to re-evaluate a possible speed up of the Sanyo line?

quashlo:
I see 2 main problems by using Shinkansen technology for a better connection with Haneda, Tokyo Station would have trouble with capacity (especially JR Central planning on adding more trains to the Tokado line) and it also means that you have to go to Tokyo station and change trains to go anywhere, where as a narrow gauge line can have services to several locations in the Tokyo area, much like the NEX.
And Shinkansen train or not doesn't really matter in the case of getting good access with the Shinkansen network, I mean you can get to Shinagawa pretty easy from Haneda with Keikyu and aren't they and Keisei planning on doing a through service between Narita and Haneda which will pass by Tokyo Station?
I can see one problem with the solution that you have in mind (for JR atleast), yes you get good access to the major hubs in the Tokyo area, but you are missing Shinagawa in that plan, might not matter much at the moment, but when the Chuo Shinkansen line opens it's might be a bad idea.
Extending the Tokyo Monorail to Tokyo Station might be a better solution if you want good access with Tokyo station...


----------



## Nozumi 300

I was wondering, which line does the E233-2000 run on? Also does anyone have some large high quality photos of them to share? Thanks.


----------



## dale88

The E233-2000 runs on the Joban Line through services to Tokyo metro's Chiyoda line, they are a special version with narrow bodies to cope with the gauge of the Tokyo metro line.


----------



## manrush

k.k.jetcar said:


> Agree. I think Shinkansen service would benefit domestic travellers more, especially those going to final destinations not served by the airlines. Shinkansen service would be of little use to arriving international travellers, given the flights would be arriving in the late hours after 10pm, at least for transpacific flights.


I would think that the Keikyū Airport Line would be sufficient transportation to Haneda. Perhaps increasing capacity would be the thing to do.


----------



## quashlo

Nozumi 300 said:


> Also does anyone have some large high quality photos of them to share? Thanks.


There's plenty floating around on the web...

http://www.jobanlocal.com/jobanlocal/train/E233/E233.shtml
http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2009/05/233_6.html
http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/E233系#2000.E7.95.AA.E5.8F.B0
http://blog.goo.ne.jp/www6days/e/0d43e4db32519725b50dab3899fbec5c
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/specialrapidtrain/7454996.html


----------



## quashlo

loefet said:


> I see 2 main problems by using Shinkansen technology for a better connection with Haneda, Tokyo Station would have trouble with capacity (especially JR Central planning on adding more trains to the Tokado line) and it also means that you have to go to Tokyo station and change trains to go anywhere, where as a narrow gauge line can have services to several locations in the Tokyo area, much like the NEX.
> And Shinkansen train or not doesn't really matter in the case of getting good access with the Shinkansen network, I mean you can get to Shinagawa pretty easy from Haneda with Keikyu and aren't they and Keisei planning on doing a through service between Narita and Haneda which will pass by Tokyo Station?
> I can see one problem with the solution that you have in mind (for JR atleast), yes you get good access to the major hubs in the Tokyo area, but you are missing Shinagawa in that plan, might not matter much at the moment, but when the Chuo Shinkansen line opens it's might be a bad idea.
> Extending the Tokyo Monorail to Tokyo Station might be a better solution if you want good access with Tokyo station...


I think the new Asakusa Line bypass makes more sense than just a Tōkyō Monorail extension to Tōkyō, which doesn't do much for access between Haneda and Narita.

I will say this... I can see a branch off the Tōkaidō Shinkansen to Haneda, but more as a long-term improvement, after they've built the Chūō Shinkansen and move all the Nozomi services over, creating scheduling "wiggle-room" to increase Kodama and Hikari-type services on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen. A branch to Haneda could allow the airport to take advantage of new regional demand from stations all down the Tōkaidō Shinkansen that would then have more frequent service, and perhaps stealing some of the demand that is currently captured by the smaller airports. Airport passengers from the Chūō Shinkansen can still use Keikyū at Shinagawa.

I agree with you and think doing a Haneda branch right now probably wouldn't work, since the line already runs 14-15 tph throughout the day... Just looking at aerials, there doesn't appear to be an easy way to get from Shinagawa to Haneda, as the tracks to the Shinkansen yard pull off just before Shinagawa. Perhaps they could run it as an extension of the Tōhoku Shinkansen instead, bringing some of the trains down past Tōkyō Station to Haneda... Or maybe they can construct some new flyovers after they've consolidated the car yard at Tamachi, allowing northbound Tōkaidō Shinkansen trains to connect to the service track. No idea... :dunno:


----------



## quashlo

manrush said:


> I would think that the Keikyū Airport Line would be sufficient transportation to Haneda. Perhaps increasing capacity would be the thing to do.


Capacity is less of an issue... Both Keikyū and the Tōkyō Monorail have plenty left, and Keikyū should gain even more once they upgrade Kamata Station and double-track that one grade crossing on the Airport Line.

The problem is more connectivity, as there is no direct service to major areas like Shinjuku and Tōkyō Station. You generally have to transfer trains at least once, or take some other mode like Airport bus.


----------



## Martini87

quashlo said:


> I haven't heard anything about it beyond Minister Maehara's statement in December. I agree there needs to be better access to Haneda, especially as it's role as an international airport begins to take off, but I'm not yet convinced that it needs to be Shinkansen technology. Personally, I like the idea of converting the Tōkaidō Freight Line to passenger traffic and connecting it with the Rinkai Line, as then you could have all of Tōkyō's major terminals connected to the Airport: Shibuya, Shinjuku, and Ikebukuro on the west side via the Rinkai Line / Saikyō Line, and Tōkyō and Ueno via the Tōkaidō Line and Tōhoku Through Line. However, it obviously doesn't do as much as a Shinkansen extension would for trips outside of the region going to / from Haneda via Shinkansen.


I saw in your map this line(Haneda Acess Line). It's a very interesting line since,as you already told, it links the airport directilly with downtown, Shibuya, Shinjuku and Ikebukuro. But is it included in the mid-range plans? And will it include the Tokaido freight line all the way to Sakuragicho?

I've seen it also links to the Tokaido Main Line and Tokyo Teleport in one tip and goes all the way to Yokohama City on the other. Do these parts exist in official plans too?


----------



## Rick H

dale88 said:


> The E233-2000 runs on the Joban Line through services to Tokyo metro's Chiyoda line, they are a special version with narrow bodies to cope with the gauge of the Tokyo metro line.


On what do you base that statement?
The track gauge of the Chiyoda line and the Joban line are both 1067mm, Japanese "standard" gauge.


----------



## quashlo

^^　He is referring to the loading gauge, which is more restricted on the Chiyoda Line. This is why the E233-2000 has narrower straight sides instead of the wider sides + tapered bottom seen on the other E233 types. The E233-2000 also has other unique features like the emergency exits at the train ends that allow it to run in the subway.


----------



## quashlo

Martini87 said:


> I saw in your map this line(Haneda Acess Line). It's a very interesting line since,as you already told, it links the airport directilly with downtown, Shibuya, Shinjuku and Ikebukuro. But is it included in the mid-range plans? And will it include the Tokaido freight line all the way to Sakuragicho?
> 
> I've seen it also links to the Tokaido Main Line and Tokyo Teleport in one tip and goes all the way to Yokohama City on the other. Do these parts exist in official plans too?


These lines are actually listed separately in the MLIT plan as the Haneda Access Line (羽田アクセス新線) and the conversion of the Tōkaidō Freight Line to passenger service.

You can see them as dotted green lines in this picture, meaning they have said the line should be studied by 2015.










However, I modified it with a bit of wishful thinking. The Rinkai Line through-service from Tōkyō Teleport is straight from the plans, as is the connection at the other end to Sakuragichō in Yokohama City. However, the MLIT plan calls for a connection at Shinagawa, but I wasn't exactly sure how this would work without extensive tunneling, since the Tōkaidō Freight Line branches off before that. Also, there is already a direct connection to Haneda at Shinagawa via Keikyū, so this is a bit of duplication perhaps. So instead, I took it off after Tamachi, and said they would build new platforms there for this line.

I also added another fork from the west end of the Rinkai Line, which isn't anywhere in the plans, but only makes sense if you want to connect Shibuya, Shinjuku, and Ikebukuro.


----------



## manrush

quashlo said:


> These lines are actually listed separately in the MLIT plan as the Haneda Access Line (羽田アクセス新線) and the conversion of the Tōkaidō Freight Line to passenger service.
> 
> You can see them as dotted green lines in this picture, meaning they have said the line should be studied by 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I modified it with a bit of wishful thinking. The Rinkai Line through-service from Tōkyō Teleport is straight from the plans, as is the connection at the other end to Sakuragichō in Yokohama City. However, the MLIT plan calls for a connection at Shinagawa, but I wasn't exactly sure how this would work without extensive tunneling, since the Tōkaidō Freight Line branches off before that. Also, there is already a direct connection to Haneda at Shinagawa via Keikyū, so this is a bit of duplication perhaps. So instead, I took it off after Tamachi, and said they would build new platforms there for this line.
> 
> I also added another fork from the west end of the Rinkai Line, which isn't anywhere in the plans, but only makes sense if you want to connect Shibuya, Shinjuku, and Ikebukuro.


Does that mean that Rinkai could feasibly be integrated into the Tokyo subway system?

On another note: I was always curious about the JR Hokkaido trains. Are they built the way they are so that they can operate in Hokkaido's climate?


----------



## Martini87

Thanks, quashlo! Interesting to see in this map how Metro 7 and Eight Liner look like a smaller version of Musashino-sen.

Although not in the official plans, I do think it would be fantastic to link Haneda via Rinkai Line and Saikyo Line to Shibuya, Shinjuku and Ikebukuro. By the way, it's impressive to see the effort made by different transportation companies to coordinate schedules, rolling stock and fare structure, making everybody's lives easier.


----------



## AG

On a different note from the current conversation, what's currently happening with the Narita Express service changes: how many E259 series trains are in service now, and what actually changed in the new timetables (service frequencies, destinations, etc.) on March 13 other than Musashi Kosugi opening?

Another thing, how often does the Narita Express actually run further down the Tokaido Line than Ofuna? I know it is meant to go to Odawara from time to time but have never heard or seen it.


----------



## quashlo

manrush said:


> Does that mean that Rinkai could feasibly be integrated into the Tokyo subway system?


Not really sure what you mean here... If you are talking about integrating the line with the Tōkyō Metro and / or Toei Subway networks, I don't think that will happen anytime soon. Although the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government owns around 90% of the shares in Tōkyō Waterfront Area Rapid Transit (the Rinkai Line operator), the line's fare is artificially higher than older lines in order to pay back the debt amassed during construction of the line. I doubt the line will be going anywhere until it has completely paid for itself.

If any of the railway operators want it, it might be JR. The line is already physically connected at both ends to JR lines (at Ōsaki to the Saikyō Line and at Shin-Kiba to the Keiyō Line), but they are reluctant to do any through-service at the Shin-Kiba end because the fare structure between the Rinkai Line and JR is so different. Since the line is sandwiched in between two JR lines, they would have no way of knowing which route passengers take on JR-JR trips (e.g., Kaihin Makuhari to Shinjuku) and there is the possibility of fare revenue not getting assessed / distributed properly. But until the line pays itself off, they won't want to purchase it.


----------



## quashlo

Martini87 said:


> By the way, it's impressive to see the effort mada by different transportation companies to coordinate schedules, rolling stock and fare structure, making everybody's lives easier.


Yes, 直通運転 (through-service) is definitely a fascinating topic. It's not perfect, mostly when it comes to fare structure as you usually don't get a discount over if you just took the trains separately and transferred in the middle, but otherwise, it's an extremely convenient and successful concept.


----------



## quashlo

AG said:


> On a different note from the current conversation, what's currently happening with the Narita Express service changes: how many E259 series trains are in service now, and what actually changed in the new timetables (service frequencies, destinations, etc.) on March 13 other than Musashi Kosugi opening?


Don't know how many are in service now, but the total fleet of E259 series is supposed to be 22 trains (132 cars total) and complete replacement of all 253 series is supposed to happen by June, so they're probably about 2/3 of the way there.

For the Narita Express, the March 13 changes added a new stop at Musashi Kosugi Station and added around 10 or so total roundtrips so that the frequency on the Shinjuku and Yokohama branches is now a N'EX train every 30 minutes. Also, all trains now stop at Shinagawa and all trains on the Shinjuku and Chūō Line branches now stop at Shibuya (before, only some of the trains stopped at these stations).



> Another thing, how often does the Narita Express actually run further down the Tokaido Line than Ofuna? I know it is meant to go to Odawara from time to time but have never heard or seen it.


Actually, Ōfuna is the extent of the direct service. None of the N'EX trains go beyond that, although you may see them (out of service) a little further down the line because the trains are stored at Kamakura Car Center, immediately abutting the Tōkaidō Line between Ōfuna and Fujisawa.


----------



## nemu

Well ridership on the Rinkai line is still increasing. Daily ridership for the 6 months to Sep 2009 was 204,900 per day (TWR), a 1.5% increase despite the GFC. It was only a few years back that the line was heavily criticized and barely doing 120,000 per day.

There would be real benefits for commuters if Rinkai line can have through service with JR Keiyo line. One of the main draws for Rinkai line is its direct connection between Omiya and Daiba. Imagine if they could add Disneyland or Chiba to that list  I can understand if JR might be reluctant however.


----------



## quashlo

*Inbound track in Keikyū Main Line / Airport Line elevation project to open in May*
http://www.keikyu.co.jp/corporate/press/_tmp_mk_auto/20100323.shtml



> At Keihin Electric Express Railway (Keikyū; HQ: Minato Ward, Tōkyō; President: Ishiwata Tsuneo), as a result of progress on the Keikyū Kamata Station Continuous Grade-Separation Project we began in February 2001 as a Tōkyō Metropolitan Government urban planning project, beginning with the start of service on Sunday, May 16, we will elevate the full length of the inbound track scoped under this project—between Heiwajima Station and Rokugōdote Station on the Main Line and between Keikyū Kamata Station and Ōtorii Station on the Airport Line.
> 
> With the elevation of the inbound track, we will begin service on the elevated inbound platforms at Ōmorimachi Station, Umeyashiki Station, Keikyū Kamata Station, Zōshiki Station, and Kōjiya Station, and install elevators.
> 
> In addition, as only the outbound track will remain at ground level, it is expected that total closure time at the National Route 15 grade crossing and other grade crossings within the sections currently being upgraded will be reduced by approx. 40 percent.
> 
> After completion in FY2012, the project will eliminate all 28 grade crossings between Heiwajima Station and Rokugōdote Station and between Keikyū Kamata Station and Ōtorii Station; improve access to Haneda Airport; relieve roadway congestion; improve safety through the elimination of grade crossing accidents; and reduce noise and vibration generated by the railway.
> 
> *Benefits of the elevation of the inbound track*
> 
> Total closure time at all grade crossings is estimated to decrease by approx. 40 percent. After the inbound track at three grade crossings including Keikyū Kamata No.5 grade crossing (with Loop Road No. 8) was grade-separated in May 2008 via a temporary viaduct, total closure time at the grade crossings decreased substantially from 43 minutes to 28 minutes during the peak hour (approx. 40 percent improvement), easing roadway congestion.
> Reduction in accidents at grade crossings
> Major roads intersecting the inbound track:
> Umeyashiki No. 4 grade crossing (Tama Tsutsumi-dōri) — Daily automobile traffic: 11,489 cars
> Keikyū Kamata (Airport Line) No. 1 grade crossing (National Route 15) — Daily automobile traffic: 22,944 cars
> 
> 
> *Benefits of complete elevation of both inbound and inbound tracks in 2012 *
> 
> Alleviation of roadway congestion through grade-separation of a total of 28 grade crossings, including across National Route 15 and Loop Road No. 8
> Improved access to Haneda Airport (receives funding under the Keikyū Kamata Station Comprehensive Improvements Project)
> The current ten-minute headways on trains between central Tōkyō (Shinagawa) and Haneda Airport during the peak hours will improve to six- to seven-minute headways.
> The current twenty-minute headways on trains between Yokohama and Haneda Airport will be improved to ten-minute headways.
> 
> Elimination of grade crossing accidents and improvements to safety for both the roadway and railway
> Reduction in railway-generated noise and vibration


Keihin Route 1 (National Route 15) crossing. This will soon be effectively double-tracked with the opening of the elevated inbound track





_Source: *seigen120kaihin* on YouTube_

Some pictures (2010.03):
_Source: http://thankyou2200.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_

On Platform 1 (Airport Line) and Platform 2 (Main Line outbound to Kawasaki, Yokohama, and Yokosuka). They are constructing a temporary stairwell here, probably to connect these platforms to the elevated inbound platform.



















An inbound Keisei train from the Airport Line, headed for Keisei Takasago, enters Platform 1. This scene is now dominated by the stacked viaduct.










Bottom deck is for inbound trains towards Shinagawa, top is for outbound trains. You can see they’ve already strung the overhead on the lower deck in preparation.










Station is taking shape nicely.



















The stacked viaduct continues down onto the Airport Line.










This single-track crossing will finally get some relief once the inbound track opens.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū adds direct-service Ōimachi Line trains during weekday evenings*
http://www.tokyu.co.jp/contents_index/guide/news/100217-1.html



> At Tōkyū Corporation (HQ: Shibuya Ward, Tōkyō; President: Koshimura Toshiaki), we will implement schedule changes to the Ōimachi Line starting Thursday, March 25, 2010.
> 
> These changes will extend three weekday evening outbound express trains currently terminating at Mizonokuchi or Saginuma to Nagatsuta, improving the convenience of the Ōimachi Line on return commute trips and relieving congestion on the Den’en Toshi Line.
> 
> *Details*
> Of the weekday evening outbound express trains departing Ōimachi, we will extend one train from each of the 20:00, 21:00, and 23:00 hours—a total of three trains—to Nagatsuta. As a result, together with the one train during the 22:00 hour already extended to Nagatsuta, we will offer a total of four direct-service express trains from Ōimachi to Nagatsuta.


Trains on the Den’en Toshi Line:





_Source: *azusaline* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Groundbreaking ceremony for Sōtetsu–JR line*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/trend/100325/trd1003251034002-n1.htm



> The groundbreaking ceremony for construction work to allow Sōtetsu Line trains serving Ebina City and Yokohama City in Kanagawa Prefecture to run through-service onto the JR network was held on March 25 in Hodogaya Ward, Yokohama City.
> 
> According to Sōtetsu Line operator Sagami Railway (HQ: Yokohama City; Sōtetsu), the construction covers approx. 2.7 km between Nishiya Station on the Sōtetsu Line and Yokohama Hazawa Station on the JR Tōkaidō Freight Line, and is expected to be completed in 2015. A new Hazawa Station (temporary name) would be constructed near Yokohama Hazawa Station, and trains would run onto the Tōkaidō Freight Line, Yokosuka Line, and Shōnan-Shinjuku Line towards Shinjuku.
> 
> Total construction cost is approx. ¥68.3 billion, and when completed, travel time between Futamatagawa Station on the Sōtetsu Line and JR Shinjuku Station will be reduced by 15 minutes.


----------



## quashlo

*Odakyū reveals new plan for former amusement park*
http://mytown.asahi.com/kanagawa/news.php?k_id=15000001003270004



> On March 26, Odakyū Electric Railway announced a new master plan for the reuse of the site of the former Mukōgaoka Yūen amusement park (Tama Ward, Kawasaki City) and began the formal environmental impact assessment process. The new plan modifies the original plan from 2007, and switches the focus from large-scale condominium development to a green residential development centered on detached housing. The project will break ground in FY2012, and is scheduled for completion in FY2018.
> 
> According to Odakyū, approx. 150,000 sq m of the site (approx. 220,000 sq m total) will be developed. The main development area is composed of two project zones designed around the concept of an “urban oasis.” Residence Zone A consists of 60 detached homes (400 sq m or larger), while Residence Zone B consists of six three-story condominium buildings comprising 160 total units. The homes will not be for sale, but instead offered for lease. The Garden Zone will feature retail, multi-purpose facilities, and gardens.
> 
> In 2007, the railway announced a plan centered on a large-scale 850-unit development comprised mostly of five-story condominium buildings, but the plan met with consistent opposition from local residents over aesthetics. Afterwards, the global recession hit, and at the end of 2008, the railway announced it would reevaluate the plan.
> 
> In regards to the new plan, Odakyū spokespersons say, “Instead of trying to earn back our investment as quickly as possible through selling off condominiums, we decided to keep possession of the land by offering the units for lease, while at the same time providing environmentally-sustainable, high-quality housing at low prices.”
> 
> Meanwhile, Nakajima Hideo—representative for the Association for the Protection of Mukōgaoka Yūen’s Greenery and Creation of Open Space for Citizens, which was opposed to the original plan—says, “I feel like the new plan has incorporated citizen concerns. We’ll now take a more detailed look and see if this plan is really appropriate for Ikuta Park.”
> 
> A Fujiko F. Fujio Museum is also scheduled to break ground near the site of the former amusement park as part of a separate project.


This theme park used to have a small monorail system that shuttled passengers from the station to the park, but this was suspended in 2000 and completely shut down in 2001. The amusement park itself lasted until 2002.
_Source: *mikkagashi* on Flickr_


----------



## quashlo

*Sagamihara City’s grand aspirations include Odakyū Tama Line extension*
http://mytown.asahi.com/kanagawa/news.php?k_id=15000001003230005



> _Clustered together are an international convention and exhibition center, hotels, and department stores, and below in an underground station, a rush of people alight from a limited express Romancecar train stopped at the platform._
> 
> This is Sagamihara City’s urban development vision. The scene of this activity is a portion of the U.S. Military’s Sagami General Depot scheduled to be returned to Japan, located in the city’s central district.
> 
> The depot is the site of a former armory for the Japanese Army that manufactured military vehicles and projectile shells. Following confiscation after World War II, the site was used as a storage base for military goods, and stretches across approx. 214 ha, fronting the JR Yokohama Line between Sagamihara Station and Yabe Station. As part of a restructuring of U.S. military facilities in May 2006, 17 ha of the depot—including 2 ha for railway and roadway right-of-way on the west side of the base—will be returned to Japan, and an additional 35 ha of the base will now be shared with the U.S military. Relocation of housing on the base is already proceeding at this moment.
> 
> Kishi Hisao (77) from Sagamihara City’s Susukinochō, who participated in creation of the urban planning vision for the base, is hopeful that the area will become the gateway to the city, which is set to earn designation by government ordinance. About 50 years ago, Kishi moved to his current home next to the depot, later serving as chairman of a federation of neighborhood councils surrounding the base. “When it’s complete, they can’t say we’re a city without a center anymore.”
> 
> A proposal to extend the Odakyū Tama Line from its current terminus at Karakida Station in Tama City, Tōkyō Prefecture now seems more likely to happen with the return of base land. The extension would stretch from Karakida Station through Machida City in Tōkyō Prefecture to Sagamihara Station on the JR Yokohama Line, and from there further on to Kamimizo Station on the JR Sagami Line—approx. 8 km total. The extension is expected to travel underground through Sagamihara City and could be implemented as a public-private partnership, with construction carried out by a third-sector company and operations contracted out to Odakyū.
> 
> ===========================
> 
> There are other projects that demonstrate Sagamihara’s latent power. Among them, JR Central’s maglev Chūō Shinkansen, with an alignment through the city that is believed to be the most realistic option, is garnering attention.
> 
> Last autumn, boring tests were conducted simultaneously across the Hashimoto district and other areas in the city. The survey sites are in line with an extension of the maglev test line in Yamanashi Prefecture, and residents of the Hashimoto district, which is aiming to secure an intermediate station on the new line, are excited. The surveys were really nothing more than foundation tests, but Chairman Sanada Tsutomu of neighborhood group Alliance for Promotion of a Hashimoto Station on the Maglev Chūō Shinkansen says, “If we can secure a station, Hashimoto will become the gateway to northern Kanagawa Prefecture.”
> 
> Construction is also proceeding on the Sagami Through Road (part of the Ken’ō Expressway) along the Sagami River, and is scheduled to open to vehicles in FY2012. The city is also currently planning the construction of four industrial housing estates in areas surrounding the future Shiroyama and Sagamihara interchanges.
> 
> In transition talks with the Ministry of Internal Affairs and Communications, the city cites these large-scale development projects as “proof of the city’s potential power.” The city has been stressing its proactive and independent stance on urban development. “There are no other cities in the National Capital Region that have this number of development projects underway. The city will undergo a drastic transformation in the next ten years, and will become a focal point for southwestern Greater Tōkyō,” says Mayor Kayama Toshio, confident in the efforts to earn government-ordinance status.
> 
> ===========================
> 
> Development requires a massive amount of capital. In addition to some critics who question financial investment in the midst of a recession, there is uncertainty regarding just how many users there will be for public facilities such as the convention center.
> 
> With the return of the depot land, the city estimates a payment of approx. ¥30 billion to ¥40 billion to the national government. The cost of extending the Odakyū Tama Line is approx. ¥130 billion. An intermediate station on the maglev Chūō Shinkansen would need to be built underground, and will likely cost locals a hefty sum. And for the Sagami Through Road, the city will pay additional funding of approx. ¥20 billion, as the project is under the direct administration of the national government.
> 
> In regards to financing such a massive amount of development, Mayor Kayama is optimistic: “We can incorporate a private-sector development scheme for the depot like for Tōkyō Midtown, and we can receive financial assistance from the national and prefectural governments, so the city isn’t going to foot the entire bill.”
> 
> However, the Sagamihara Citizens’ Association on Government-Ordinance Designation, a citizens’ group that is critical of the city’s transition towards a government-ordained city, says the city’s current policy is slanted towards large-scale development.
> 
> Association director Imai Seiji slams the efforts to obtain the designation: “Considering the city’s economic power, it’s impossible for the city to move forward with all of these projects. I suspect that a financial crisis will lead to poorer services for citizens. The government-ordinance designation should be used towards providing more comprehensive services to citizens.”
> 
> ===========================
> 
> On April 1, Sagamihara City will be the third city in Kanagawa Prefecture to receive government ordinance designation following Yokohama City and Kawasaki City, and the 19th in the nation. It is the first city incorporated after World War II to receive the designation. As a city with a booming population but only a short history, some say the transition is premature.
> 
> *Sagamihara City*
> Established on November 20, 1954, when Sagamiharachō was incorporated into a city. The city’s total area spans approx. 330 sq km, second only to Yokohama City’s approx. 437 sq km. As of February 1, 2010, the population of the city is 712,883, and including the four towns in former Tsukui County, which is now part of the city, the population has increased nine-fold over the 80,767 persons in January 1955.
> 
> This year, the city approved an ordinance to attract industrial uses, and with a joint residential-industrial urban development pattern, the city has seen a rapid population increase. Employment locations in the city with four or more workers rose from 68 in FY1955, to 1,477 in FY1990, and back down to 1,227 in FY2007, but still 18 times the original number.
> 
> The city has a sister-city relationship with Wuxi, China, and Toronto and Trail in Canada.


Odakyū Tama Line extension









_Source: Odakyū Tama Line Extension Promotion Committee (Sagamihara City)_

Cab view of an Odakyū Tama Line Tama express service between Karakida and Yoyogi Uehara. This is a special through-service from the Tama Line onto the Tōkyō Metro Chiyoda Line, with some continuing further onto the JR Jōban Line (local).
_Source: *0oRAILROADo0* on YouTube_

Part 1: Karakida – Kurihira 






Part 2: Kurihira – Mukōgaoka Yūen






Part 3: Mukōgaoka Yūen – Kyōdō






Part 4: Kyōdō – Yoyogi Uehara


----------



## quashlo

*Keiō Sagamihara Line converted to ATC*
http://www.keio.co.jp/news/update/announce/nr100326v01/index.html



> To ensure safer operations, Keiō Railway has been upgrading the existing automatic train stop (ATS) systems on the full length of the Keiō Line and Inokashira Line to the latest-generation automatic train control (ATC) systems. The Keiō Sagamihara Line is the first to have these upgrades completed and the ATC system entered service on March 26.


----------



## quashlo

*EMobile completes mobile network covering Tōkyō Metro*
http://www.asahi.com/digital/cnet/CNT201002220085.html



> On February 22, EMobile announced that customers can now use its EMobile communications service on all nine lines and all stations on the Tōkyō Metro network.
> 
> All stations on the Ginza Line, Marunouchi Line, Hibiya Line, and Chiyoda Line had been covered by December 2009, followed by all stations on the Fukutoshin Line in January 2010. In February, an additional fifteen stations on the remaining four lines—the Tōzai Line, Yūrakuchō Line, Hanzōmon Line, and Namboku Line—were added, covering all stations in the Tōkyō Metro network.
> 
> EMobile will now proceed with construction of base stations at underground stations throughout Japan to allow for similar service.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro opens supermarket at Baraki–Nakayama Station*
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2010/2010-15.html



> At Tōkyō Metro (HQ: Taitō Ward, Tōkyō; President: Umezaki Hisashi), as part of our commitment to make active use of space beneath elevated viaducts, we will open a Yamaichi supermarket underneath the elevated tracks at Baraki–Nakayama Station (East Exit) on the Tōzai Line on Tuesday, April 6, 2010.
> 
> This while be Yamaichi’s first store on Tōkyō Metro property, and in addition to 12 stores in Edogawa Ward, the general foods supermarket also has stores in Funabashi City and Ichikawa City, for a total of 16 stores.
> 
> With a motto of “Fresh daily and only the best—We have everything, but cheaper,” the Yamaichi store will offer only safe and healthy products for sale. With a convenient location immediately next to the station and business hours until midnight, commuters to work and school, as well as local residents, can take advantage and make shopping at the store a part of their lifestyle.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro to launch new rendition of manner poster series*
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2010/2010-18.html



> In an effort to encourage proper etiquette among passengers and ensure a comfortable experience on the subway, Tōkyō Metro (HQ: Taitō Ward, Tōkyō; President: Umezaki Hisashi) and the Metro Cultural Foundation (Chairman: Tsuchisaka Yasutoshi) have displayed manner posters since 1974, and in FY2010, we will continue this program with the new catchphrase, “Please do it again.”
> 
> In the “Please do it at home” campaign during FY2008 and FY2009, we focused on behavior and activities that are inappropriate in public spaces, and in addition to receiving compliments from our passengers, have succeeded in raising awareness of proper passenger etiquette.
> 
> In FY2010, with the catchprase, “Please do it again,” we will feature cartoons of thoughtful acts that allow passengers to enjoy use of the subway, encouraging passenger etiquette anywhere and anytime.
> 
> We will distribute the monthly-rotation manner posters at each station for a one-year period from April 2010 to March 2011. The theme for April is giving up seats to passengers who need them.
> 
> Tōkyō Metro will continue to encourage passenger etiquette and ensure a pleasant experience riding the subway.


----------



## quashlo

*Refurbished Marunouchi Line trains*

Some pictures of the newly refurbished units. Major changes include a switch from LED strips to two 17 in LCDs for passenger information, use of permanent magnet synchronous motors (PMSMs), and the return of the “sine wave” design to the exterior of trains.























































Inside a refurbished train, from Shin-Kōenji to Higashi-Kōenji.
A bit shaky, but it’s hard to find videos since the refurbished units are still fairly rare.





_Source: *VVVFandPMSM* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*More Tōkyō Heart posters*

A few of my favorites among the recent ones… 
Apparently, actress Aragaki Yui is supposed to take over from Miyazaki Aoi in April, but don’t know how certain that is.

March 2010



January 2010



November 2009



August 2009


----------



## quashlo

*Toei Subway Ōedo Line schedule changes*
http://www.kotsu.metro.tokyo.jp/newsevent/news/subway/2010/sub_p_201003042_h.html



> At the Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation, we will implement weekday-only schedule changes to the Toei Subway Ōedo Line starting Monday, March 29, 2010.
> 
> These schedule changes will increase trains and alleviate congestion during morning rush hour and evening periods, as well as improve passenger convenience.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> *Increased capacity during the morning rush hour*
> By changing operating times and increasing the number of trains, we will add three Roppongi- and Daimon-bound trips departing from Hikarigaoka. By increasing the number of trains, we will also add two Daimon- and Roppongi-bound trips departing from Kiyosumi–Shirakawa. Together, these additional trips will reduce congestion inside trains.
> Departing from Hikarigaoka, bound for Roppongi and Daimon
> During the most congested hour (from Nakai to Higashi-Nakano between 7:50 and 8:50 am): 19 tph → 20 tph
> During the 9:00 am hour (from Nakai to Higashi-Nakano between 9:00 and 10:00 am): 11 tph → 13 tph
> 
> Departing Kiyosumi–Shirakawa, bound for Daimon and Roppongi
> During the most congested hour (from Monzen Nakachō to Tsukishima between 7:50 and 8:50 am): 14 tph → 16 tph
> 
> 
> *Increased capacity during the late evening periods*
> Extension of one Iidabashi- and Kiyosumi–Shirakawa-bound train during the 23:00 hour to Hikarigaoka, increasing capacity.
> *Improved convenience from the Hikarigaoka end of the line towards Iidabashi and Ryōgoku during the early morning period*
> Adjustment of departure times for Iidabashi- and Ryōgoku-bound trains departing from Tochō-mae between the early morning and 7:00 am, allowing for timed transfers for all trains coming from Hikarigaoka at Tochō-mae and increasing passenger convenience.


----------



## quashlo

*Press tour of battery-powered train*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/trend/100324/trd1003241811006-n1.htm



> On March 24, JR East invited press officials to a tour and test ride of Smart Denchi-kun, a battery-powered train developed to reduce environmental impacts, along the Tōhoku Line. The railway says it hopes to ascertain the prospects for the technology in FY2010 and work towards making the technology practical. In the future, the railway hopes to use the battery-powered trains on the Kururi Line, Hachikō Line, and other lines.
> 
> The railway began development of battery-powered trains in FY2008 to help reduce carbon dioxide emissions. Compared to diesel trains, carbon dioxide emissions can be reduced by more than half. The trains can also run on both electrified and non-electrified tracks, and tests began on the Tōhoku Line this year.
> 
> On the day of the tour, the train ran approx. 21 km between Koganei and Utsunomiya. The train is equipped with multiple battery units, collecting energy generated during braking as electricity. The batteries can also recharge from the overhead when the train is running on an electrified line. The level of noise generated by the train is approximately the same as with a regular electrical train.
> 
> JR East has already been operating a hybrid battery and diesel train in revenue service on the Koumi Line since 2007.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East expands LCD advertisement installations*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2009/20100321.pdf



> *Summary*
> 
> At JR East, we have been installing “digital posters” using widescreen liquid crystal displays (LCDs) inside stations as an advertising medium, starting with Tōkyō Station in July 2008.
> By the end of this fiscal year, we will have installed these posters at 12 stations (18 locations and 170 displays total) primarily in the Greater Tōkyō area, creating the largest digital advertisement media network inside stations in all of Japan.
> Starting March 29, we will install a 44-display system, our largest installation yet, inside the public passage at Shinagawa Station, and begin broadcasts.
> Starting next year, we will change the name of this network from “digital posters” to “J Ad Vision,” and continue expanding our network with new installations centered in the Greater Tōkyō area.
> 
> *Details about this medium*
> 
> Allows for broadcasting of advertisement content using widescreen LCDs installed inside stations.
> Compared to current advertisement media inside stations, this new medium allows for improved power of expression through video broadcast, and through the use of material that varies by time period and day, offers the ability to advertise goods and services in a timely manner.
> As all the displays are under consolidated management through the use of a network based on WiMAX broadband wireless transmission technology, even in large campaigns that broadcast the same video content across multiple stations simultaneously, it is possible to efficiently make use of advertisement space.
> During installation, particularly of multiple displays at a single location, we have designed the installations to be consistent with station improvement works.
> Operations and administration, as well as advertisement sales, are being undertaken by group company JR East Planning (Jeki).


----------



## quashlo

*Circle K and Sunkus stores to begin accepting Suica*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2009/20100318.pdf



> *Summary*
> 
> Starting July 2010, Suica users will be able to use their Suica cards at Circle K and Sunkus stores in JR East’s service area (approx. 2,100 stores).
> When enrolling their Suica ID number with their account in Circle K Sunkus’ members’ club, Karuwaza Club, users can earn Karu points when shopping with their Suica card at Circle K and Sunkus stores.
> Users will also be able to transfer their Karu points to Suica points (this service is scheduled to start in fall 2010).
> This collaboration between Suica and convenience stores’ membership services is a first for the convenience store industry.
> 
> Circle K Sunkus Co., Ltd. (President and Representative Director: Nakamura Motohiko), Mitsubishi UFJ NICOS Co., Ltd. (President and Representative Director: Sasaki Sōhei), and East Japan Railway Company (President and Representative Director: Seino Satoshi; JR East) will launch Suica service at Circle K and Sunkus stores in JR East’s service area starting July 2010, in an effort to increase convenience for our customers.
> 
> In addition, customers who are already members of Circle K Sunkus membership club Karuwaza Club can enroll their Suica ID number with their account, allowing you to earn Karu points when shopping at Circle K and Sunkus stores using the enrolled Suica card. We will also launch a service that allows users to exchange the Karu points they’ve collected for Suica points under the Suica Points Club managed by JR East.
> 
> As a result, after customers transfer their Karu points to Suica points, they can use the points to charge their Suica card with value.
> 
> This is the first joint effort in the convenience store industry between Suica and a membership service exclusively offered through a convenience store chain.
> 
> *Introduction of Suica at Circle K and Sunkus stores*
> Start of service: Mid-July 2010
> Stores covered: Approx. 2,100 Circle K and Sunkus stores in Tōkyō, Kanagawa, Saitama, Chiba, Ibaraki, Tochigi, Gunma, Aomori, Iwate, Akita, Yamagata, Fukushima, Miyagi, Niigata, and Nagano Prefectures (excepting a few stores). As of February 2010, there are 2,239 Circle K and Sunkus stores in this area.
> 
> *Basic information on Karuwaza Club* (as of February 2010)
> Members: Approx. 560,000
> 
> *Basic information on Suica* (as of February 2010)
> Total cards in circulation: Approx. 31.22 million
> Electronic money-compatible cards in circulation: Approx. 28.76 million
> Affiliated stores: Approx. 83,210 (Stores accepting Suica will also accept PASMO, Kitaca, TOICA, ICOCA, SUGOCA, nimoca, and Hayakaken cards)


----------



## quashlo

*JR East reveals plan for improvements at Ochanomizu Station*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2009/20100322.pdf



> *Summary*
> 
> In the plan to implement improvements to Ochanomizu Station on the Chūō Line, including accessibility improvements and construction of a station plaza at the Hijiribashi Exit, we have attained basic approval for these improvements.
> We will now begin preliminary design and are aiming for construction start in late FY2010.
> 
> *Barrier-free improvements*
> We will construct an artificial deck above the tracks, implement improvements to the Ochanomizu-bashi Exit station building, and construct a new station plaza at the Hijiribashi Exit. We will then relocate the Hijiribashi Exit station building and implement barrier-free improvements including installation of elevators and escalators. Currently, we direct passengers to use the stairwell wheelchair lift installed at the Ochanomizu-bashi Exit station building.
> 
> *Hijiribashi Exit station plaza*
> To contribute towards community development in the area surrounding the station, we will work jointly with Chiyoda Ward to construct an artificial deck above the tracks at the Hijiribashi Exit and implement station plaza improvements. In addition, we will also relocate the Hijiribashi Exit station building to a new location on top of the artificial deck.
> 
> *Schedule*
> In FY2010, we will conduct preliminary design and discussions with the appropriate officials, and are aiming for a groundbreaking in late FY2010.
> 
> *Other*
> As Ochanomizu Station is located on an extremely narrow strip of land, the barrier-free accessibility and station plaza improvements will require large-scale and complex construction. As we finalize a station improvements plan, we will work together with the appropriate officials to comprehensively evaluate appropriate construction methods to ensure customer safety and convenience, including possible changes to train operations during the construction period.


JR Ochanomizu Station squeezes two island platforms and four tracks on the south bank of the Kanda River and is a popular place to take photos of trains, as the Chūō Line (rapid), Chūō-Sōbu Line (local), and Tōkyō Metro Marunouchi Line all converge at this location on three different levels.


_Source: *hidesax* on Flickr_




_Source: *jamesjustin* on Flickr_

_Source: *coma1972* on Flickr_


_Source: *oda.shinsuke* on Flickr_


_Source: *puntxote* on Flickr_


_Source: *abuckingham* on Flickr_

Hijiribashi (Hijiri Bridge) from the platforms


_Source: *sorane* on Flickr_


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to build office tower on site of former Transport Museum*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2009/20100320.pdf



> *Summary*
> 
> JR East will construct a green office building in Kanda Sudachō 1-chōme, Chiyoda Ward, Tōkyō.
> As a design that takes advantage of views of the Chūō Line’s brick elevated viaduct, open space such as a through-passage and pedestrian space will be provided within the site.
> The project will be designed as a next-generation office building with high added environmental value, including “winter gardens” on each floor with windows that open.
> 
> *Project concepts and features*
> 
> Project concepts
> The project occupies the site of the former Manseibashi Station and former Transport Museum, and for many years, has been a place where people have gathered. The location also has valuable historical assets including the brick-arch elevated viaduct for the Chūō Line that still remains today.
> With Akihabara’s Electric Town on the opposite side, the site surrounds the Kanda River, one of the few waterside spaces in central Tōkyō, and is within the Kanda Sudachō / Awajichō area, home to a unique collection of historic shops. There is much anticipation that this project will serve to connect both areas as a focal point and center of exchange.
> Given these considerations, and in an effort to preserve history for future generations while still creating new value, the project is designed around three concepts: “locally- and historically-aware development,” “green and environmentally-friendly design,” and “design incorporationg social exchange and activity.”
> 
> Project features
> Locally- and historically-aware development
> Realizing that the project is located at the focal point of the neighborhood, we will work actively towards creating open space that is connected to the surrounding area, as well as new pedestrian space along the elevated railway.
> In order to make use of the aesthetic value of the red-brick elevated viaduct, we will provide unobstructed views of the elevated viaduct from the lower floors of the building and secure a wide entry space. The upper floors will also be designed to be reminiscent of the brick arches on the Kanda River side.
> Incorporating the history of the location as the site of the former Manseibashi Station (a former terminal station for the Chūō Line) and the former Transport Museum, the exterior design of the project incorporates railway-themed elements and the space will be designed to bring the history of this location alive.
> 
> Green and environmentally-friendly design
> The building will have a low environmental load as a result of a layout design that incorporates green building concepts, and will aim for a top ranking (AAA rank) in Tōkyō Metropolitan Government standards, including aiming for a reduction of 25 percent or more over typical buildings in the perimeter annual load (PAL), a measure of a building’s insulation capabilities.
> The building will incorporate the “winter garden” concept from green architecture in Europe and Australia, and will feature areas on each floor where the windows open. These “winter gardens” will create a comfortable space with greenery and fresh air, and will help reduce the building’s environmental load during the height mid-spring and mid-autumn.
> In order to actively promote environmentally-friendly commuting, we will construct bicycle parking and shower rooms for use by building tenants.
> We will actively use greenery on the eaves and roofs of buildings within the site.
> We will aim for top-rank certification (S-rank) in the CASBEE green building rating system.
> We are also considering obtaining certification under the LEED-CS standard for green building design managed by the United States Green Building Council (USGBC), which is gradually becoming a world standard.
> 
> Design incorporationg social exchange and activity
> As the site is a focal point connected to the surrounding area, in an effort to establish the location as a node of activity, we are considering providing retail space on the lower floors of the building (floors 1 through 4), in addition to an education facility that will help nurture the next generation.
> 
> 
> *Other features and access*
> 
> As leasable office space on each floor, the building will provide approx. 980 sq m of open, column-free space. As a security measure, the building will also feature an entry and exit management system using Suica.
> Within a 500 m radius of the project site, JR operates three stations: Akihabara Station (Sōbu Line, Yamanote Line, Keihin-Tōhoku Line), Kanda Station (Chūō Line, Yamanote Line, Keihin-Tōhoku Line), and Ochanomizu Station (Chūō Line, Sōbu Line). Tōkyō Metro (Awajichō Station, Kanda Station, Akihabara Station, Shin-Ochanomizu Station), Toei Subway (Ogawamachi Station, Iwamotochō Station), and the Tsukuba Express (Akihabara Station) are also within a 500 m radius of the project site, providing a total of 10 stations serving the site and providing a high level of transport convenience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedestrian space along the Chūō Line elevated viaduct.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East opens station tenant building at Sugamo Station*
http://www.nikkei.co.jp/news/retto/20100126cfb2604g26.html



> On January 26, East Japan Railway Company (JR East) announced that they will open the station tenant building currently under construction at Sugamo Station on the Yamanote Line on March 25. Retail facility atré vie Sugamo, managed by JR East subsidiary atré (HQ: Shibuya Ward, Tōkyō), will lease space in the building, which will be home to 22 shops including a gourmet shop and cafe.
> 
> The old station building at Sugamo Station was completed in 1970, but with deterioration of the structure, the railway embarked on construction of a new building, investing a total of ¥3.6 billion. The tenant building is five stories tall, with a gross floor area of approx. 4,300 sq m. Station-related facilities will occupy the first through third floors of the building. The previously separated _Midori no Madoguchi_ ticket counter and View Plaza travel agent office have now been consolidated in one location. The womens’ restroom also contains a powder room.
> 
> The atré vie retail facility inside the station building is a small-scale version of the company’s atré brand facilities, the fifth following facilities at Akiharabara and Shinanomachi Stations. Tenants include a bakery cafe managed by Vie de France (HQ: Chiyoda Ward, Tōkyō), as well as a gourmet prepared foods store, a lifestyle accessories shop, and a bookstore. The railway forecasts sales of approx. ¥1.6 billion for the first year after opening.


Renderings:
_Source: atré_


























Pictures (2010.03.27):
_Source: http://sora0430.exblog.jp/_


----------



## quashlo

*JR Ōmiya Station celebrates 125th anniversary*
http://mytown.asahi.com/saitama/news.php?k_id=11000381003270001



> *1,600 trains, 240,000 entries a day*
> 1,615 trains. From the first Keihin-Tōhoku Line departure at 4:30 am to the arrival of the last Keihin-Tōhoku Line train at 1:16 am, this is the number of trains, Shinkansen and non-Shinkansen combined, that serve JR Ōmiya Station, one of only a handful even in the Greater Tōkyō that can boast such numbers.
> 
> Ōmiya Station opened on March 16, 1885. At the time, only eight trains a day served the station, and annual ridership forecasts were a mere 2,000.
> 
> Plans had surfaced to construct a line towards the Tōhoku area, branching off from the privately-constructed Nippon Railway between Ueno and Maebashi. As the plan gradually became real, the current Tōhoku Line alignment was selected as the “most inexpensive and quickest to construct,” and thus, Ōmiya Station was born.
> 
> This year, the station celebrates its 125th anniversary, and average daily entries are approx. 240,000 (FY2008), eighth highest among JR East’s stations. From the elevated Shinkansen to the underground Saikyō Line, there are a total of ten platforms, and an array of 11 elevators and 39 escalators help move passengers along. The station stretches across approx. 200,000 sq m, about 4.5 times the size of the Saitama Super Arena, and features 72 ticket machines, 56 automatic faregates, and about 260 employees stationed on platforms, at faregates, and at counters.
> 
> “We are always prepared to provide service that understands our customers’ point of view,” says service manager Okuno Tomoko (29). Her main job is to direct passengers as she does her rounds through the station. With many questions not related to trains, she’s eager to “help in whatever way she can.” For her, every day is a learning experience.
> 
> Overseeing this workforce is the station’s 47th stationmaster, Nakamoto Kunimasa (56), who entered his post in February 2008. His motto: “A visible stationmaster.” “By interacting directly with passengers, I can understand exactly what services we need to be providing. And hopefully, the subordinates who see me working will feel pride in their jobs as well,” says Nakamoto.
> 
> In December, the Tōhoku Shinkansen will be extended to Shin-Aomori Station, and in spring of next year, the new E5 series will make its debut, aiming for the first 320 kph operations in the country. As a hub for railways, the importance of Ōmiya Station will only rise.
> 
> “We are making full preparations for the opening of the line,” remarked Nakamoto.



_Source: *olvwu | 莫方* on Flickr_


_Source: *midorisyu* on Flickr_


_Source: *midorisyu* on Flickr_


_Source: *midorisyu* on Flickr_


_Source: *oda.shinsuke* on Flickr_


_Source: *yokochie_h* on Flickr_


_Source: *Mayuki* on Flickr_


----------



## quashlo

*Seibu to launch day care facility business*
http://www.seibu-group.co.jp/railwa...es/afieldfile/2010/03/24/20100324kosodate.pdf



> Seibu Railway Co., Ltd. (HQ: Tokorozawa City, Saitama Prefecture; President: Gotō Takashi), in cooperation with a day care facility operator, will develop a new day care facility business near stations under the name Nicot, as part of our plan to strengthen parenting-assistance facilities along Seibu’s rail network.
> 
> As a result, in an effort to resolve the current situation where many young children do not have appropriate day care due to the increase in working mothers, we will support both community-building that meets local social needs, and the increasing role of women in general society.
> 
> In addition, in an effort to reduce the burdens that come along with raising children, we will work together with local governments and day care operators to provide temporary day care and extended day care, creating an environment that accommodates the needs of all parents raising children along the Seibu network—part of our goal to develop communities where smiles stretch from the station to the town.
> 
> In regards to the safety of our facilities, since the candidate locations are located near stations and where many of our passengers pass by, the day care facilities will provide an environment that all parents will find safe and comfortable.
> 
> The scope of facility development will be focused on stations inside Tōkyō Prefecture, where the number of children without day care is high, underneath the elevated viaduct near Shakujii Kōen Station on the Ikebukuro Line, and at express stations on the Shinjuku Line. In Saitama Prefecture, we will expand the program to Tokorozawa Station, a major terminal station for both the Ikebukuro Line and Shinjuku Line, opening two to three facilities annually, and a total of 10 facilities over the course of five years after discussions with local jurisdictions.
> 
> In June 2010, we are scheduled to open our first day care facility at Higashi-Kurume Station.


----------



## quashlo

*New platform at Hōya Station to open March 21*
http://www.seibu-group.co.jp/railwa...sFiles/afieldfile/2010/03/01/20100301hoya.pdf



> With the progress on the station improvement works at Hōya Station on the Ikebukuro Line, Seibu Railway Co., Ltd. (HQ: Tokorozawa City, Saitama Prefecture; Gotō Takashi) will open the new inbound (towards Ikebukuro) platform at the station with the start of service on Sunday, March 21.
> 
> The construction involves expanding the station from the current single island platform (two platforms) with two tracks to an island platform and a side platform (three platforms) with three tracks to ensure safety, speed, and on-time performance, and is scheduled for completion in FY2011.
> 
> The project will separate inbound and outbound platforms and will help prevent train delays, such as during emergencies, as well as prevent impacts to through-servicing Tōkyō Metro Yūrakuchō Line and Fukutoshin Line trains. The new platform will ensure speedy and on-time operations, and also help alleviate traffic congestion at grade-crossings.
> 
> The new inbound platform will feature one elevator and two escalators.
> 
> With the opening of the new inbound platform at the station, the existing island platform at the station will be converted to an outbound platform and construction of the remaining improvements at the station will continue.


First, some pictures from 2010.03.11, just a few days before the new platform opened:
_Source: http://thankyou2200.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_

The new inbound track peels off to the left just a little ways ahead of us.










This project will free up two storage tracks in the middle of the main tracks, increasing flexibility when through-service with the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line begins.










Track layout west of the station. The tracks veering to the left come to / from a former car yard for the Ikebukuro Line, but most of these duties have now been shifted over to Musashigaoka Car Yard.










Access to the yard at this location has been eliminated.










Because of constraints, the new platform needs to wrap around quite a bit, cutting into the former inbound track. This means they will need to do some major work on the island platform—either extension or relocation—in order to get the third track back.










The ramp up to the elevated structure approaching the recently elevated Shakujii Kōen Station.










Testing the new tracks out the early morning of the first day (2010.03.21):
_Source: http://new101system.blog53.fc2.com/_

Stopped at the new inbound platform.










Stopped at the outbound platform after coming back from a trip to Ikebukuro.










In service later in the day (2010.03.21):
_Source: http://nomitetsu.cocolog-nifty.com/blog/_

The new platform is Platform 3.



















The old Platform 2 is cordoned off.










The switch-out location west of the station.


----------



## quashlo

*New elevated concourse and North Exit at Nogata Station open*

A few pictures of the new facilities. They are now focusing on improving the South Exit.
_Source: http://636.cocolog-nifty.com/camera/_




























Old stairwell is now closed with the opening of a new stairwell and set of escalators.



















New signage:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/smilemusashino/_


----------



## quashlo

*New station building, pedestrian deck, and redevelopment project open at Sayama-shi Station*

Sayama City held festivities on March 25, 2010 to celebrate the opening of the West Exit redevelopment project and the new station building. The redevelopment project was carried out jointly by Seibu Development and includes a public passage, pedestrian deck outside the station, elevated station concourse, roadway improvements serving the project, and new commercial / residential development.





_Source: *TheChorusAirship* on YouTube_

Picture set 1:
_Source: Sayama City_
































































A few more…
_Source: http://blog.livedoor.jp/megataka_okutomi/_










Membrane roof










Parts of the station are still boarded up and under construction.










And on opening day for the new station building, 2010.03.26:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/akamagawa/_










The station plaza, and Sky Terrace, the official name for the completed commercial and residential portions of the redevelopment project. Apparently, Seibu also changed the platform departure melodies to give more local Sayama City flavor.


----------



## quashlo

*Exhibit follows history of through-servicing*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/national/news/20100322-OYT1T00292.htm



> A special exhibit following the history of “bilateral through-servicing”—where trains owned by different railways travel on the others’ tracks as a means of eliminating the hassle of transferring and relieving congestion at stations—is on display at the Subway Museum in Higashi-Kasai, Edogawa Ward, Tōkyō.
> 
> Bilateral through-servicing between subways in Tōkyō Prefecture began in 1939 between the Tōkyō Underground Railway linking Asakusa and Shinbashi and the Tōkyō Rapid Railway linking Shinbashi and Shibuya. The first example between surface-running trains and subways was between Keisei Electric Railway and the Toei Subway Line 1 (now the Asakusa Line), after which more and more examples would follow. Out of the 13 total Tōkyō Metro and Toei Subway lines currently in operation, ten have bilateral through-servicing arrangements with private railways and JR.
> 
> The exhibit introduces the spread of direct-service trains through the use of route maps and timelines. Also featured are the train schedule and commemorative tickets from the start of bilateral through-service between the Hibiya Line and the Tōbu Isesaki Line in 1962.


----------



## quashlo

*Japan aims to certify technologies as international standards*
http://www.asahi.com/business/update/0325/TKY201003240506.html



> The Railway Technical Research Institute (RTRI; HQ: Tōkyō), a JR-affiliated foundation, will establish an organization in April to work towards establishing Japan’s railway equipment and operating systems as an international standard. Cities across the globe are in a frenzy planning high-speed rail and urban railways, and the competition for contracts is fierce. Although the effort towards obtaining international standardization comes later than European firms, the aim of the program is to turn the tables and win contracts for Japanese firms.
> 
> The international standardization of railway technology is performed by the Swiss-headquartered International Electrotechnical Commission (IEC) and International Organization for Standardization (ISO), who review standardization proposals by countries and make final judgment. Approx. 100 railway-related equipment and technologies have been declared as international standards, including train body materials and signaling systems, but most of these are technologies submitted by European countries.
> 
> In order to sell Japanese technology, the RTRI says it will establish a Railway International Standards Center. JR East, along with Kawasaki Heavy Industries and other rolling stock manufacturers, will transfer ten of their employees to the center, while RTRI will also request participation from fifty firms and groups. Up until now, standardization review and lobbying has been undertaken along industry group lines such as steel or industrial machinery, but these efforts will now be consolidated into one center to submit technology proposals and conduct verifications. The first-year budget for the center is ¥220 million.
> 
> The technologies being envisioned for international standardization include the system used to allow for interoperability between IC farecards such as Suica and PASMO, and steel-wheeled linear motor trains propelled by magnetism. The center will also look at obtaining international standardization for some technologies by incorporating both Japanese and European standards.
> 
> World Trade Organization (WTO) policy states that when governments purchase rolling stock and equipment, it must meet international standards. As a result, the “standardization battle” is directly connected to the outcome in the competition for contracts. “While we’re a little late out the gate, we’re hoping to level the playing field with Europe by consolidating our efforts under a centralized structure,” says the RTRI.


----------



## quashlo

*Station retail goes high-end; department stores hurting*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/lifestyle/100323/sty1003230734001-n1.htm



> In place of struggling department stores, _ekinaka_ (station retail) is turning heads as a new outlet for consumption. A study published this month by the Station Consumption Research Center (Shibuya Ward, Tōkyō), a JR East research agency, revealed that nearly half of all station users shop at station retail and station-related facilities. And among customers, the focus of purchases is gradually shifting from drinks and newspapers to slightly more luxurious items.
> 
> *Growing station retail*
> Shopping malls inside faregates and stations began spreading about ten years ago. Railway companies are taking the lead, opening shopping malls one after another inside stations, including JR East’s ecute (Ōmiya, Shinagawa, Tachikawa, etc.), Tōkyō Metro’s Echika (Omotesandō, Ikebukuro), and Kintetsu’s Times Place (Kintetsu Namba).
> 
> On March 28, JR East will open renovated facilities inside the paid area at Tōkyō Station as ecute Tōkyō, and 31 new stores are scheduled to move in.
> 
> Meanwhile, department stores are continuing to struggle. The Isetan Kichijōji store, beloved by locals for close to 40 years, will shutter its doors this month. In December, the Seibu Yūrakuchō department store will also close for good. It’s almost as if the strengths of department stores, which offer a variety of specially-selected goods for purchase, have been usurped by station retail, which likewise features a wide variety of stores.
> 
> In the study by the Station Consumption Research Center, conducted during a full week in July of last year, 46.7 percent of the 2,750 total respondents said they shopped at station retail, inside station tenant buildings, and in the vicinity of the station. When asked about why they shopped at these locations (a multiple-choice question), 68.8 percent of women and 48.5 percent of men said they wanted a break from things, and 64.1 percent of women and 49.4 percent of men said they felt they might find something interesting—indications that many station shoppers don’t have specific objectives.
> 
> *More higher-end stores*
> To respond to the growing popularity of station retail, stores are becoming higher-end.
> 
> Three years ago, famous high-end chocolatier Godiva opened a store near the faregates at the West Exit of JR Shinjuku Station. Umeda Mai, communications manager for Godiva’s Marketing and Merchandising Department, says, “There were people in the company who questioned the decision to move into that particular space. But, we see a lot of commuters drop in who clearly don’t have plans to visit our department store locations, and on some days, we have lines of customers.”
> 
> Godiva later established stores near ticketing halls at JR Tōkyō Station and Tōbu Kashiwa Station. Compared to outlets inside department store, average sales per customer are low, but the company has succeeded in opening up to entirely new market segments such as men, and sales are growing.
> 
> In addition, makeup retailer L’Occitane and luxury retailer Louis Vuitton are opening up stores at stations in the Greater Tōkyō area. Turning the tables on station retail’s low barrier to access, even more brand-name stores are likely to enter the station retail industry looking to develop new markets.
> 
> ==============
> 
> *What is ekinaka?*
> While there is no precise definition, _ekinaka_ generally refers to retail space located inside rail station buildings or inside the paid area of stations. Up until now, “station retail” meant small-scale shops and convenience stores such as Kiosk, but recently, restaurants and fashion stores are expanding into the industry. The general _ekinaka_ facility takes the form of a shopping mall with an array of specialty shops. While stores can count on a large customer base thanks to superior location inside train stations, some also point out that _ekinaka_ steal customers from regular stores outside the station. Other critics also point to a preferential tax structure that favors station retail over typical street retail.


----------



## quashlo

*Designer Mitooka Eiji: Trains as public space*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/living/doyou/CK2010032002000208.html



> It was nothing other than a comical illustration of a cat that covered the insides and outsides of this two-car train. Perusing the interior of the train, everything was covered, from one end to the other, with cats—from “cat’s paws” benches to “calico” seats. The Tama Train on Wakayama Electric Railway’s Kishikawa Line in Wakayama Prefecture is nothing short of fun.
> 
> This train, the subject of countless reports and articles on television and in newspapers, is the work of designer Mitooka Eiji (62). Starting with JR Kyūshū’s Sonic limited express, he has debuted groundbreaking trains one after another, and is a leading figure in railway design, having won the Brunel Award for international railway excellence multiple times. In addition, his design work covers an array of different fields, from station buildings to resort hotels, down to the wrapping paper on _ekiben_ box lunches.
> 
> Deep down inside, is his mind filled with beautiful dreams and happy thoughts? Contrary to this reporter’s preconceptions, the words from Mitooka’s mouth at his office in Kyōto were dead serious.
> 
> “When I think about what will happen to the younger generation working in this office, and then their children… How they will live… It worries me. –Instead of worry, perhaps ‘anger’ is a better word.”
> 
> The reasons behind these feelings are expressed plainly in the chaos encompassing Japanese cities.
> 
> Cluttered and disorderly, blanketed in signs… Passing people don’t even say a word to each other. Face-to-face with cities that lack richness and communication, Mitooka says, “Everyday I see one case after another that raises yellow flags, red flags.”
> 
> There’s a reason behind Mitooka’s lament. “The chaos in our cities is a reflection of the chaos in our lives and in our souls,” claims the designer.
> 
> Mitooka looks to Japan’s loss in the War in the Pacific as the primary reason. It wasn’t just houses and towns that were burned and destroyed in the war—it was also the Japanese lifestyle and knowledge.
> 
> “After the war, we looked to American and European culture as ‘right,’ and taking the superficial and the convenient in what saw, we developed our country’s economy. But before we knew it, our culture—the foundation that allows us to live rich and fulfilling lives—had lost its roots. Traditional lifestyles and knowledge were snipped away, and when in trouble, we looked to the next new thing to bring us happiness. At least that’s my take on it,” says Mitooka.
> 
> Two years after defeat in the war, Mitooka was born in Okayama. As a child, he loved to draw, and after seeing illustrations of the inside of a passenger boat, he was changed forever. Rather than art to be enjoyed through viewing, this was a picture that transmitted an image of something that was part of daily life. His desire to draw such images led him onto the path of a designer.
> 
> “I, myself, was caught up in American culture until 20 and in European culture until age 50 or so,” confides Mitooka, but he slowly began to think thusly: “When it comes down to it, I am Japanese. I cannot create true wealth and happiness without building on the history the Japanese people have cultivated for centuries.”
> 
> Those thoughts brought him to an entirely new means. Inside the interior of a train, the quintessential industrial product, or in station buildings, where durability is key, Mitooka incorporates traditional natural materials such as wood, bamboo, and rush, in plenty.
> 
> It is an attempt to remove the cold and repetitive atmosphere from the public space of trains, and get people to take a second look at Japan’s culture. For the Kyūshū Shinkansen Tsubame trains that debuted last summer, Mitooka used gold leaf on the interior walls and even displayed gold _maki-e_ lacquer created by Buddhist altar designers.
> 
> “Gold leaf is the highest grade of material, and you see it used in temples and shrines. There is value in bringing it to a public space that anyone and everyone can use,” he explains. “In order to raise all of our children on an equal footing, we must show them the value in the common tools and items that society shares. That is a country’s strength, and it’s culture, as well. If we only focus on how wonderful our individual possessions are, the country will be weak. It’s precisely because it’s a public space that I want to use only the best materials.”
> 
> The father of the playful Tama Train that pleases adult and child alike is a man with unwavering conviction.
> 
> Incorporating natural elements in trains and stations is no easy task. It costs money, and it makes for additional maintenance and administration. But doesn’t Japanese culture value raw materials, accepting even those that are rotting or damaged? This man’s design work—such that people can look at one wooden table and say, “Mitooka made this”—was born thusly, and gained response and applause from others. And the Kishikawa Line, once on the verge of being abandoned, was reborn as a must-ride line.
> 
> “As our duty as adults, we have to construct the very best, and show our children how to use it. The next generation will watch us, use it, and make it a part of them before they know it. This is how culture must be transmitted from one generation to the next, again and again. In order for us to gain back what we’ve lost, it will take us at least three generations and a hundred years.”


Many of JR Kyūshū’s train designs are crafted by Mitooka, and they are some of the most attractive trains in Japan.
_Source: http://railsound.sakura.ne.jp/_

JR Kyūshū 303 series










JR Kyūshū 813 series










JR Kyūshū 815 series










JR Kyūshū 817 series


----------



## city_thing

Excellent updates Quashlo.

Sincerely, thank you for all the effort you put in!


----------



## Rick H

New platform at Hōya Station to open March 21 ...

Thanks for showing the changes at HOYA. That was "my" station for many years.
Dick


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

Are there ethnic Korean communities in Nogata and Sayama? The signs have Korean translations.


----------



## quashlo

Gag Halfrunt said:


> Are there ethnic Korean communities in Nogata and Sayama? The signs have Korean translations.


I'm not aware of any sizeable communities, but I will defer to anyone who knows better. My guess is this is just part of the general trend in signage to show Japanese + English + Korean + Simplified Chinese, like this one at Hiyoshi in Yokohama City on the Tōkyū network:


(my picture)

However, it's not universally practiced by all railway companies, and even within companies, some stations have them, some don't. They probably just omitted the Simplified Chinese since it's the exact same as the Japanese.

Railway companies appear to be moving towards multiple languages in other forms of passenger information as well. The latest N'EX and the Skyliner trains have announcements in all four languages. And I was quite surprised to find out that the new Ōsaka Municipal Subway 30000 series for the Tanimachi Line displays all four languages in the LCD screens above the doors, perhaps the first for a major urban railway operator in Japan.





_Source: *kroz1989* on YouTube_

I suspect this trend will just continue to expand, especially given that Japan is eager to encourage foreigners (such as from Korea and China) to visit and spend money. I believe Odakyū might have been one of the forerunners, as they often try to get foreign visitors to go to Hakone.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

^^ Thanks for the explanation.

Talking of 'try[ing] to get foreign visitors to go to Hakone', last week I saw a BBC documentary about the sculptor Henry Moore which including some shots of works by Moore at the Hakone Open-Air Museum and an interview with a staff member there. The documentary was a co-production with Fuji Television, whose parent company, I discovered from Wikipedia, just happens to own Hakone Open-Air Museum.  (Of course the blatant product placement might be aimed at the Japanese audience, but the BBC is supposed to have rules against this kind of thing.)


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

Yurikamome @ night + an interesting trick...











Videos created by cat2525jp on YouTube


----------



## coth

quashlo said:


> *EMobile completes mobile network covering Tōkyō Metro*
> http://www.asahi.com/digital/cnet/CNT201002220085.html


Only stations? no tunnels?


----------



## quashlo

Stations only.


----------



## cjfjapan

quashlo said:


> I'm not aware of any sizeable communities, but I will defer to anyone who knows better. My guess is this is just part of the general trend in signage to show Japanese + English + Korean + Simplified Chinese, like this one at Hiyoshi in Yokohama City on the Tōkyū network:


I wonder if this station was signed for the 2002 World Cup, which Japan shared with South Korea. If there is a station nearby, that may explain it. I think there are few Koreans living in Japan who don't speak Japanese; most were born there I believe.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

cjfjapan said:


> I wonder if this station was signed for the 2002 World Cup, which Japan shared with South Korea. If there is a station nearby, that may explain it. I think there are few Koreans living in Japan who don't speak Japanese; most were born there I believe.


To reiterate what quashlo said, it is quite normal, especially in major cities, to see station names written in 4 languages including Korean.

As for the Koreans born here, they most likely speak Japanese. Also, many Koreans, usually young adults and up, can read a lot of kanji as well; up until recently, Koreans had to learn just over 1000 kanji in middle school. Some kanji vocabulary in Korean and Japanese is the same or similar in both spelling and sound because they both came from the same Chinese.


----------



## FML

While the majority of _Zainichi_ Koreans speak Japanese better than Korean, there are also more than few Koreans in Japan who are not Zainichi. (e.g.: Expatriate workers, students, tourists.)

Though, I'm not quite sure if we really need station name signs in Korean/Simplified Chinese. Most, if not all, Koreans/Chinese can read names written in Latin alphabets. On the other hand, I believe what we really need is more of explanations of intricarte rules like these in multiple languages.


----------



## ShibuyaBoy

Hi Quashlo-san! I have a question of about the Narita Access line. Once that one opens, will they still run the airport-to-airport express on the currently used line? And, if I remember they will use the new trains on the new line of course, but they'll also use the older trains as well? Or the older trains on the new line will just be to serve that line only? Or they'll use both lines, but just educe the frequency of non-skyliner trains on the currently used line, which could be good to increase the time-performance of the local keisei trains?


----------



## quashlo

^^ I believe they still plan on running regular Skyliner service on the current route via the Keisei Main Line. It will just be a slower service than the New Skyliner trains via the Narita Sky Access line.

I don't think they will be using the old Skyliner trains on the Narita Sky Access line, since they can't reach the 160 kph top speed. However, technologically-speaking, I don't think there's anything stopping them from running the old Skyliner trains on the Narita Sky Access line at 130 kph or slower (max speed of the old Skyliner trains).


----------



## quashlo

*JR East appoints ecute Shinagawa manager as president of Kinokuniya*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100401/biz1004012002026-n1.htm



> On April 1, JR East announced that it has appointed Kanno Ken’ya (38), manager of the ecute Shinagawa retail facility inside JR Shinagawa Station, as the president of gourmet supermarket chain Kinokuniya (HQ: Tōkyō), which the railway has purchased and made a wholly-owned subsidiary, effective April 1. This marks one of the few occasions where a candidate in his 30s has become president of a JR East subsidiary.
> 
> JR East is now looking to introduce Kinokuniya stores inside train stations in the Greater Tōkyō area, and spokespersons say the railway hopes to “make good use of Mr. Kanno’s accumulated knowhow and experiences.”
> 
> Kanno was born in Fukushima City. In April 1994, he joined JR East, becoming manager of ecute Shinagawa in September 2005, just before the facility opened.


----------



## quashlo

*Yamanote Line platform door updates*

Apparently they had installed most of the platform doors a week or so ago on the _uchi-mawari_ (inner loop) direction at Ebisu Station. The doors are supposed to be installed on the _soto-mawari_ (outer loop) direction by April 11.





_Source: *7k4jpj* on YouTube_





_Source: *7k4jpj* on YouTube_









_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/harahara0405/_

Car No. 1, Door No. 2









_Source: http://ubq-brl.at.webry.info/_

Some pictures from 2010.03.21:
_Source: http://szh-449901.cocolog-nifty.com/blog/_




























For the Car No. 7 and Car No. 10 locations, you can see they haven’t even touched the platforms. Platform doors won’t be operational in these locations until they phase out all the six-door cars, so they haven’t even started the platform work yet.










Waiting to be installed…










Apparently they used regular Yamanote Line trains to transport the doors:
http://railf.jp/news/2010/03/22/144500.html


----------



## quashlo

*JR East announces FY2010 infrastructure investment plan*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2009/20100324.pdf



> We have recently compiled our infrastructure investment plan for FY2010.
> 
> While we are under a less than ideal economic environment, we will continue investments in infrastructure that will ensure our future growth and improve passenger safety and customer satisfaction as outlined in our _JR East Group Vision 2020: Challenge_ business plan.
> 
> Our total planned investment in infrastructure for FY2010 is ¥380 billion, ¥20 billion above the planned investments for FY2009.
> 
> *Primary infrastructure investments*
> 
> We will begin use of platform doors at Ebisu Station and Meguro Station on the Yamanote Line, as well as making progress in safety measures, including seismic reinforcement of viaducts, implementation of ATS-P and ATS-Ps, and strategies to reduce grade crossing accidents.
> In order to reduce the impact of equipment breakdowns on transport operations, we will replace aging equipment.
> We will continue making preparations for the December opening of the Shin-Aomori extension of the Tōhoku Shinkansen. In addition, in late FY2010, we will introduce the E5 series high-speed Shinkansen trains operating at 300 kph, and construct a pre-mass production E6 series train for the Akita Shinkansen in preparation for a revenue start in late FY2012. Speed-up plan:
> Late FY2010: E5 series 300 kph
> Late FY2012: E5 series 320 kph, E5 / E6 coupled units 300 kph
> Late FY2013: E5 / E6 coupled units 320 kph
> 
> Aiming for a FY2013 opening, we will continue with construction of the Tōhoku Through Line and break ground on construction of new facilities at Shinagawa Station to allow trains to turn back.
> In addition to replacing all trains on the Narita Express with new E259 series trains, we will proceed with replacement of trains on the Keiyō Line and Jōban Local Line with E233 series trains.
> We will open new station tenant buildings at the South Exit of Hachiōji Station and the Electric Town Exit of Akihabara Station. In addition, we will also proceed with development plans, including station improvements and station building replacement at Chiba Station and the JR Minami-Shinjuku Building (temporary name; scheduled opening in summer 2012).
> We will increase the number of locations accepting electronic money and further expand the possibilities for using Suica.


----------



## quashlo

*All Saikyō Line trains to receive security cameras against groping*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0405/TKY201004050285.html



> On April 5, JR East and Tōkyō Waterfront Area Rapid Transit (TWR) announced that they will install security cameras to prevent groping incidents on all 40 trains running on the Saikyō Line (Ōmiya – Ōsaki). Installation will be completed by the end of the year, and the cameras will be in service at all times.
> 
> The Saikyō Line sees the highest number of groping cases in the Greater Tōkyō area, and since December of last year, JR East introduced security cameras inside cars on two trains—a first in Japan. The effectiveness of the installation was evaluated, and both railways said, “After hearing from the Metropolitan Police Department that the cameras were successful in preventing groping crimes, we decided to expand the program.”
> 
> Four cameras will be installed on the ceiling of Car No. 1, the most crowded car and the most frequent scene of groping crimes, towards the Ōmiya end. The railways say they will only provide the recordings when requested to do so by investivative agencies.
> 
> In March, JR East conducted a survey to ascertain public approval of security cameras inside trains, targeting users in the Greater Tōkyō area (15 years of age or older). Of the 1,032 responses, 89 percent approved of the security cameras, while 11 percent disapproved. Reasons for approval included “effectiveness in reducing groping crimes” (80 percent) and “effectiveness against other crimes” (77 percent). Reasons for disapproval included “invasion of privacy” (75 percent) and “doubt over the effectiveness” (49 percent).
> 
> According to the Metropolitan Police Department, groping crimes on the Saikyō Line have been reduced significantly with the new year. Cases of indecent assault in January and February dropped to one-third the original number.


----------



## quashlo

*Police and railways team up to prevent groping with start of new fiscal year*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/affairs/crime/100408/crm1004081055007-n1.htm



> For the week of April 15-21, the Tōkyō Metropolitan Police Department (MPD) and the Saitama, Chiba, and Kanagawa Prefectural Police Departments will team up with JR East and 15 other railway companies in the National Capital Region to initiate a crackdown on groping crimes inside trains. A special team composed of approx. 120 investigators will be strategically deployed on patrols and station awareness campaigns in an effort to strengthen countermeasures against groping. The program was revealed by the National Police Agency on April 8.
> 
> As the number of women riding trains is expected to increase due to newly-accepted students and new hires at companies, the National Police Agency is beefing up its countermeasures. JR East is also expanding its crime prevention strategy, including a plan to install security cameras on the first car of all Saikyō Line trains starting in June.
> 
> At an April 8 press conference following a session of the National Public Safety Commission, Director Andō Takaharu of the National Police Agency remarked, “We must build an environment that makes it impossible for heinous crimes such as _chikan_ to occur.” In regards to security cameras inside trains, Andō said, “I am hopeful that other railway companies will consider installing them.”
> 
> Acccording to the National Police Agency, there were 340 reported cases of indecent assault inside trains within the past year, 263 of which occurred in the four prefectures of the National Capital Region. Many cases are in violation of public nuisance ordinances, and the MPD and three prefectural police departments will deploy uniformed police officers at stations with a frequent history of incidents. Temporary victim consultation corners will be installed at main stations, and an educational program teaching new students how to fight groping will also be held.
> 
> During the campaign period, JR and private railways will broadcast announcements against groping inside stations and trains, and hang posters.


----------



## quashlo

*Campaign increases awareness regarding baby strollers on trains*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/s/article/2010040590135021.html



> The number of passengers using baby strollers inside railway stations and trains has been increasing, leading to frequent incidents where passengers are caught between doors and conflict breaks out between passengers. In an effort to ensure a safe and comfortable experience for passengers, parenting groups and railway companies have begun a large-scale campaign including poster displays and the launch of safety education courses.
> 
> The use of baby strollers on railways in the Greater Tōkyō area was permitted starting in 2000. Up until then, use of baby strollers was strictly prohibited, and guardians were required to fold their strollers before entering the faregates. With the advancement of barrier-free improvements such as elimination of level differences and installation of elevators, the prohibition on stroller use was “lifted.”
> 
> With an increase in the number of users with strollers comes an increase in the number of accidents and passenger conflict. According to the Consumer Product Safety Association (HQ: Tōkyō), in May 2007 a train departed from JR Kanda Station with a baby stroller carrying an infant caught between one of the doors. In September of the same year, a similar accident occurred in the Kansai area. It is also believed that smaller unreported incidents have also been occurring.
> 
> A housewife (35) at Keikyū Shinagawa Station who had placed her two-year-old daughter in a baby stroller said, “When the train is crowded or I can’t move the stroller easily, I get a little scared when the doors are about to close.”
> 
> Meanwhile, conflicts have been breaking out between other passengers in stations and trains. As most such cases are resolved between passengers, authorities have no data on the frequency of occurrence, but according to railway companies, passengers have lodged complaints: “I was struck by the stroller.” “The stroller moved inside the train.” “The stroller took up space and got in the way.” “The stroller was loaded onto the escalator unsafely.”
> 
> As part of a joint campaign, posters have been placed inside stations and related facilities starting last month, calling on stroller users not to rush onto trains and be mindful of others, and encouraging all passengers to make room for each other during boarding and alighting.
> 
> JR East has teamed up with non-profit organization Fathering Japan, holding a safety educational program targeting fathers raising children at the railway’s Tōkyō Car Center. The program shows attendees the danger of being caught in doors by having them experience it with a real train.
> 
> Keihin Electric Express Railway has deployed its staff to actively assist stroller users at stations without elevators, including having staff carry strollers.


ANN news report (2010.03.26) on JR East’s special stroller education course for fathers:


----------



## quashlo

*New public passage and North Exit open at Nisshin Station*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/saitama/20100328/CK2010032802000085.html



> The north-south public passage being constructed at Nisshin Station on the JR Kawagoe Line in Kita Ward, Saitama City has been completed, and an opening ceremony was held on March 27. The passage will open to the public on March 28.
> 
> Nisshin Station opened in 1940, and up until now, has had only one access point at the South Exit. With an increase in population, the north side of the station has developed as a residential neighborhood, but passengers on the north side have been forced to use two grade crossings located 200 m away from the faregates. As a result residents on the north side of the station requested a public passage. With the construction work, a north-south passage (6 m wide and 34 m long) has opened and elevators have been installed on both sides. Saitama City and JR East carried out construction, with a total project cost of ¥2.52 billion.
> 
> At the festivities, Mayor Shimizu Hayato hoped the passage would lead to “more convenience for users and increased development of the area.” A stained glass installation, based on the Tanabata festivals held in the area, was also revealed.


Some tiny pictures of the new elevated station concourse and public passage:
_Source: Nisshinchō.net_
_Source: Nisshinchō.net_

North Exit
























South Exit

















Newdays (JR East station convenience store)

































Stained glass pieces

















New elevated station concourse





_Source: Nisshinchō.net_


----------



## quashlo

*Private firm launches schedule information service using voice recognition*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/gunma/news/20100409-OYT8T01392.htm



> “We will provide you with JR train departure information over the phone.” Starting this month, IT firm Advantech International (President: Suda Tatsumi) in Yawatamachi, Takasaki City launched its Schedule Information Service, which announces train departure information for JR stations in Gunma Prefecture by computer voice over the phone.
> 
> Users dial a special phone number (050-5810-3205) and follow the directions to receive the information. For example, by saying, “Takasaki Station” and “13:00” over the phone, the system will announce departures from Takasaki Station between 1:00 and 2:00 pm for Shinkansen and non-Shinkansen trains in both directions. The service is free outside of the calling fee (approx. ¥10.5 for every three minutes), and the system will also notify users of service delays or disruptions. The number of passengers researching train departures via the Internet has been increasing lately, but these services are difficult to use for the elderly or the disabled. The new service is also good news for those not used to manipulating keyboards.
> 
> Advantech International was established in June 1998 and has developed technology that links telephones and web information using voice recognition. The company launched the Schedule Information Service as a means of publicizing its technology. “Instead of trying to push small buttons on keyboards or mobile phones, it’s quicker to just say the words, and I hope we can show how much more efficient this system is.”


----------



## quashlo

*Shiroi City Council rejects fare reduction plan*
http://mainichi.jp/area/chiba/news/20100330ddlk12020254000c.html



> In the proposal to reduce fares on the Hokusō Railway, which critics say are too high, by 4.6 percent using funding from Chiba Prefecture and local governments along the line, an agenda item to certify expenditure of Shiroi City’s funding share of approx. ¥26 million was not approved in the City Council. A motion was submitted to push for eliminating the funding from the city’s general accounts budget, and a budget plan that omitted the funding was approved by a majority of the Council.
> 
> A proposal had been finalized whereby the Prefectural Government and six cities along the line would contribute ¥300 million in funding to bring down Hokusō Railway fares starting on opening day of the Narita Rapid Railway on July 17. The remaining five cities had already approved their funding expenditures, but Shiroi City’s refusal to approve its contribution could put a dent in the plan.
> 
> In regards to the funding expenditure, some Shiroi City Councilmembers were critical of the plan, saying that using public money to fund the fare reduction was unacceptable, and that Shiroi City should devise its own long-term strategy.
> 
> Mayor Yokoyama Kugako said, “I’m extremely disappointed that they rejected the plan. The fare issue is a critical one for Shiroi City residents, and all of our citizens are eagerly anticipating the city’s funding. This isn’t only Shiroi City’s problem, so I’ll be looking to talk with the Prefectural Government and the other cities to make another proposal.”
> 
> Financial steps agreed to by the Prefectural Government and the local jurisdictions in late November of last year are a prerequisite to the fare reduction, and Chiba Prefecture and the other cities are troubled by Shiroi City’s rejection of the plan.
> 
> The proposed fare reductions would represent an average 4.6 percent discount, and is still higher than the fare levels originally requested by the Prefectural Government and the six cities. However, officials for Chiba Prefecture said, “If we pass up on this opportunity when the new line opens, it will become even more difficult to push for fare reductions later on,” and other government officials had made bitter concessions to get the plan finalized. Governor Morita Kensaku himself considered this plan only the first step, and was planning to work towards additional rationalization of the railway’s fares in the near future.
> 
> After learning that the Shiroi City Council had refused to approve the funding, Governor Morita commented: “If this continues, it will be difficult to get the fare reduction that the six cities had originally agreed to, and it will be a betrayal of local residents’ faith. Considering that this was a fare reduction plan that we had all agreed upon initially, I expect Shiroi City’s mayor to take responsible action in response. At the same time, I hope we can earn the understanding of Shiroi City’s councilmembers on this issue.”


Testing on the Hokusō Line at Inba Nihon Idai and Matsuhidai Stations. Included are shots of the new Keisei 3050 series commuter EMUs.





_Source: *457AB* on YouTube_

New Skyliner trains testing on the Narita Sky Access line. Keisei recently began training operators on the new line.





_Source: *Umigiko* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Odakyū Line quadruple-tracking / undergrounding near Shimo-Kitazawa*

“Kantō Kenbunroku,” a local television program in the Tōkyō area, does a tour of the construction work (Japanese only). This involves the boring of four tunnels between Higashi-Kitazawa and Setagaya Daita. Express trains will be on the bottommost level, local trains will be one level above.





_Source: *village01tyo* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū Tōyoko Line / Minato Mirai Line window view*

Two-part window view of a Tōyoko Line limited express (the “Tōyoko Tokkyū”) from Shibuya in Tōkyō to Motomachi–Chūkagai in Yokohama. The limited express service was begun in March 2000 and is celebrating its 10th anniversary this year.
_Source: *seigen120kaihin* on YouTube_

Part 1: Shibuya to Kikuna
Stops at Naka-Meguro, Jiyūgaoka, Musashi Kosugi, and Kikuna. Some parallel running on the quadruple-track section with the Tōkyū Meguro Line.






Part 2: Kikuna to Motomachi–Chūkagai
Stops at Yokohama and Minato Mirai. Most of this section is underground.


----------



## quashlo

*Resolution in conflict over dismissed JNR ex-employees*
http://www.asahi.com/politics/update/0408/TKY201004080571.html



> In the dismissal of 1,047 employees in the National Railway Workers’ Union (Kokurō), which opposed the division and privatization of the Japanese National Railways (JNR), on April 9 the government, the three ruling parties, and the New Kōmeitō Party agreed to pay an average settlement of approx. ¥22 million to each worker. On the morning of April 9, the four parties will submit the proposal to the workers.
> 
> The news was revealed by officials of the three ruling parties. After the workers are formally presented with the proposal, they will debate a response, but it seems more and more likely that they will accept the offer. If an agreement is reached, it will mark the end to the 23-year-old standoff over discriminatory hiring practices based on union affiliation.
> 
> The four parties submitted a settlement package to the government on March 18 that called for payment of approx. ¥24 million to each worker. At the time, Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) minister Maehara Seiji expressed a positive outlook on the proposal, saying, “The proposal calls for a fairly realistic amount, and has some basis behind it.” However, objections arose from government officials, and the amount was reduced by ¥2 million.
> 
> In this standoff, the union employees have filed a lawsuit against the Japan Railway Construction, Transport and Technology Agency (JRTT), the agency that assumed the duties of the former JNR Settlement Agency, which had dismissed the 1,047 workers. The employees have asked for monetary compensation. At the time of the incident, the union employees had requested to be reinstated into their jobs, but in 23 years time, the number of former employees between 60 and 70 years of age has increased, and the union employees have been searching for political resolution as a “humane relief.” Perceiving the change in government administrations as “the biggest and the last chance,” they stepped up their lobbying to officials in the three ruling parties.
> 
> The four-party settlement package called for paying an average settlement of ¥24.065 million per person (including relatives of deceased union members) to 910 households, for a total cost of ¥21.899 billion. In last year’s decision by the Tōkyō High Court, monetary compensation was placed at ¥5.5 million, which was then grown to ¥11.825 million by including 23 years worth of interest. An additional ¥12.24 million in financial assistance was added on top, based on the employment assistance funding to unemployed persons at the time of the JNR breakup and privatization.
> 
> However, government officials said an average payment of ¥24 million was far above the amount identified in the High Court’s decision, and when compared to settlement packages in other lawsuits, “would not receive public support in its current state.” As a result, it’s believed the amount was reduced.
> 
> The settlement payments will come from the Special Labor Account, a special account under the JRTT directed towards the payment of ex-JNR employees’ pensions. The Account has a profit surplus of over ¥1.3 trillion.
> 
> In regards to employment, the four-party settlement package called for hiring about 200 of the dismissed workers, primarily for JR Hokkaidō and JR Kyūshū. The JR companies, however, remain stalwart in their refusal to hire any of the workers, saying the issue has already been “legally resolved.”
> 
> In regards to the settlement payments, on the evening of April 8 top Kokurō leaders remarked: “After we receive the offer for review, the various groups will meet to debate and finalize a response.”


TBS news report (2010.04.09):


----------



## quashlo

*Lawson to begin accepting Kitaca, TOICA, and SUGOCA starting April 20*
http://www.ryutsuu.biz/topix/c040621.html



> On April 6, Lawson announced that it would allow customers to use electronic money services from JR Hokkaidō, JR Central, and JR Kyūshū at stores in each respective area starting April 20.
> 
> In the Hokkaidō area, Lawson will begin accepting Hokkaidō Railway Company’s (JR Hokkaidō) Kitaca card, while in the Tōkai area, Lawson will begin accepting Central Japan Railway Company’s (JR Central) TOICA card. In the Kyūshū area, Lawson stores will begin accepting Kyūshū Railway Company’s (JR Kyūshū) SUGOCA card.
> 
> Mitsubishi UFJ NICOS, in accordance with a business contract as part of the expansion of affiliated shops accepting electronic money from the three JR companies, will be responsible for settling payments by electronic money.


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki Heavy Industries to market battery-powered SWIMO tram globally*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100407/biz1004072023027-n1.htm



> On April 7, Kawasaki Heavy Industries finalized plans to strengthen foreign marketing of SWIMO, the world’s first battery-powered tram, using high-capacity nickel-metal hydride batteries developed by the company. With positive responses from overseas, the company aims to complete an experimental unit for the North American market in 2011 and will aim to expand business for the SWIMO technology.
> 
> The SWIMO is equipped with Kawasaki’s Gigacell high-capacity nickel-metal hydride battery, and by using a regenerative braking system that stores electricity created when braking, the SWIMO reduces electricity consumption by over 30 percent. After a mere three to five minutes charging, the SWIMO can run for over 10 km using the stored electricity, and if allowed to charge while stopped at the ends of the line, can allow for the opening of new lines without the need for overhead catenary.
> 
> There is much focus overseas on high energy-efficiency and elimination of overhead wires, and officials from New York, Taipei, and Dubai in the Middle East have come to visit Kawasaki’s Harima Plant (Harima Town, Hyōgo Prefecture). The company aims to expand the SWIMO market to overseas, including adapting the technology—designed for a domestic market, with a top speed of 40 kph—to a top speed of 80 kph.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro reveals FY2010 business plan*
http://www.tokyometro.jp/corporate/profile/business_scheme/index.html



> While our previous mid-term business plan Step Up Tōkyō Metro Plan 2009 was in effect, Tōkyō Metro has worked to expand our network further with the opening of the Fukutoshin Line in June 2008, ensure passenger safety, and provide a service that meets the needs of our customers. In addition, in related businesses, we have also been pushing forward with active use of our assets and expanding the scale of these programs, allowing for synergestic effects with our railway business and improving our corporate value.
> 
> Owing to the fact that Tōkyō Metro’s base of business operations is the central area of the country’s capital, Tōkyō, our business performance is comparatively stable. However, the effects of a slowing economy, including reduced passenger transport and advertisement revenues, are apparent, and we expect the harshness of our business environment to increase into the future, as the economic recession drags on and the brunt of the mass retirement of the baby-boomer generation and an aging population strike, resulting in structural changes that will affect our business. Faced with this situation, Tōkyō Metro must continue with our efforts to increase corporate value without falling victim to changes in our business environment.
> 
> In addition, based on a policy that places safety as our first priority, Tōkyō Metro Group is working to advance safety management across the board, from the executive level down to the front lines. As we continue to build a “culture of safety” that establishes safety as the first priority for all of our employees, we will tirelessly pursue safety and capture the trust of our passengers.
> 
> FY2010 marks the first year of our new mid-term business plan, Forward Tōkyō Metro Plan 2012. With our group principle of becoming the “energy that keeps Tōkyō running,” we will strive to become a corporate group that has earned the trust, choice, and support of our customers, our investors, our employees, and the general public, and will manage our business with the three goals below:
> 
> Maintenance and improvement of safety
> Further improvement in railway service quality
> Active development of related business that allows for synergistic effects with our railway business
> 
> *Maintenance and improvement of safety*
> 
> Efforts towards safe and stable railway operations
> In order to improve the safety of station platforms and stairwells, in addition to moving forward with platform door installations on the Yūrakuchō Line and investigating their introduction on other lines, we will also advance strategies against door injuries and train-generated wind.
> For stations which have not received emergency exit direction improvements and fire countermeasures such as smoke ventilation equipment, we will proceed with installation.
> Together with implementation of a strategy against deterioration of tunnel structures and other facilities, we will conduct necessary survey and construction work.
> We will proceed with development of new technologies that help us maintain and improve our safety, including detection systems for wheel-rail friction control and the safety of running trains on revenue lines.
> We will establish a means for studying, compiling, and analyzing incidents involving “human factor.”
> 
> Strengthening of our safety management structure
> Following our safety management provisions, we will conduct an internal safety audit to confirm that work involved with ensuring the safety of our transport operations is being done properly.
> Through safety lectures and training programs, we will improve safety awareness among our employees.
> Through conducting various emergency response exercises and coordinating with the fire and police departments, we will strengthen our counterstrategy in the event of an accident or disaster, including improving our early response and our ability to return to normal operations.
> 
> Strengthening of security for railway operations and countermeasures against natural disaster
> In addition to completing installation of security camera systems inside all stations (excluding stations that are contracted out to other companies), we will also deploy station staff and guardsmen to conduct patrols. We will also strengthen our defense against crimes at car yards and on trains in storage.
> We will make progress on countermeasures against large-scale flooding.
> 
> 
> *Further improvement in railway service quality*
> 
> Improved transport service
> For the Yūrakuchō Line and Fukutoshin Line, we will proceed with construction of new track connections between Kotake–Mukaihara and Senkawa Stations and conversion of the section between Shintomichō and Shin-Kiba Stations to the new CS-ATC system, helping to prevent delays. In addition, at Toyosu Station we will implement improvements including new entrances / exits and ticketing locations, helping to improve convenience and reduce congestion.
> In addition to deploying six new wide-door trains to the Tōzai Line, we will proceed with measures to help prevent delays, including alleviation of platform congestion and reduction in dwell times. These improvements include works at Kayabachō Station and Monzen–Nakachō Station.
> Reevalution of train schedules in the morning rush hour, evening, and late evening periods and launch of an off-peak campaign, helping reduce congestion in trains through a variety of measures.
> 
> Strengthening the competitiveness of the Metro network
> We will make additional progress in preparation for the start of bilateral through-servicing between the Fukutoshin Line and the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line / Yokohama Minato Mirai Line (scheduled to start in FY2012).
> Expanding services that meet customer needs
> In addition to installing information displays at all stations (excluding stations that are contracted out to other companies), we will expand our provision of service information to customers through use of in-train displays and station-wide announcement broadcast systems.
> We will proceed with further barrier-free improvements inside stations. In particular, we will install elevators and escalators on access and transfer routes between each platform and public passages, and for elevators without windows on doors, we will continue with installation of windows.
> For the Chiyoda Line, we will introduce five new environmentally-friendly trains with a high level of passenger comfort.
> We will conduct renovations at older stations and improve restrooms.
> At underground stations without station air conditioning, we will proceed with installation of air conditioning systems.
> In addition to constantly reevaluating the service hours and days for our service managers, we will work to expand the provision of information at our customer information centers.
> In order to provide passengers with easy-to-use stations, we will look at revising the signage systems at each of our stations to achieve higher ease of use.
> In addition to making calls to our customer service center toll-free, we will implement a business structure that permits us to better incorporate comments and requests from our customers.
> We will expand our employee training programs, improving the level of our information and direction services to passengers.
> 
> Provision of information and development of products that meet customer needs
> Through events and measures to improve passenger convenience using the functions of our PASMO IC farecard, we will encourage greater use of PASMO.
> In addition to launching sales promotions for special-program tickets with through-servicing railway companies, we will launch effective PR campaigns by coordinating with other operators to introduce neighborhoods along rail lines.
> We will launch events such as stamp rallies and walking tours through neighborhoods along our rail lines.
> In an effort to improve passenger convenience and comfort, we will update and distribute new copies of informational pamphlets including _Tōkyō Metro Navi_ and _Barrier-Free Booklet_.
> As part of our efforts towards foreign visitors to Japan, we will launch various PR campaigns, including provision of information to foreign travel agents through other railway operators and groups, making appearances at tourism expositions, and expanding use of the Tōkyō Metro foreign-language site _Welcome to Tōkyō Metro_.
> 
> 
> *Advancement of efficient business operations*
> 
> Improving cost reduction on construction contracts and goods purchases
> In addition to continuining our progress in efforts to reduce cost, we will look to utilize group companies to meet these needs.
> Improved productivity through reevaluation of work and improvement in work procedures
> We will continue advancement towards improving productivity.
> 
> *Active development of related business that allows for synergistic effects with our railway business*
> 
> Distribution business
> In addition to station retail facility “Echika fit Nagatachō,” we will develop or consider development of additional “Echika fit” and “Metro pia” facilities based on station ridership and location characteristics.
> In regards to the Accorde Yoyogi Uehara retail facility underneath one of our elevated rail viaducts, we will work on design and construction of Phase 2 of the project, to open in FY2011.
> We will improve the profitability of station retail facilities such as Echika Ikebukuro and commercial tenant buildings such as Esola Ikebukuro.
> Through renovation of stores and additional vending machines, we will work to improve profitability.
> In regards to the Tōkyō Metro To Me CARD, we will work to increase membership through promotional campaigns and other efforts.
> 
> Real estate business
> As a new business resource, we will secure real estate that offers high potential for synergistic effects with our railway business, and work to increase the scale of our business.
> In regards to our assets including parcels in Yotsuya Sanchōme, based on rent conditions and geographic location, we will select the most appropriate business and proceed with development.
> In regards to the Shibuya New Cultural Block Project, we will endeavor to make real progress in preparation for the FY2012 opening.
> Through maintenance and improvement of our service levels, we will work to improve the profitability of Shibuya Mark City, Metro Green Tōyōchō, and other facilities.
> 
> Advertisement and IT business
> We will gradually introduce in-train displays and expand our _Tōkyō Metro Vision_ in-train digital advertisements to new lines.
> In regards to our fiber-optic lease business, we will work to secure new clients.
> 
> 
> *Development of a vibrant corporate climate through awareness reform and human resources development*
> 
> Strengthening programs that make full use of our human resources and change employee awareness
> In order to improve the cumulative strength of the group, we will launch mutual personnel transfer programs between Tōkyō Metro and group companies.
> Based on our mid-term training plan, we will expand our training programs and contribute to improving employee skills on an individual level.
> We will create a comfortable work environment.
> In addition to employing a wide variety of human resources from the viewpoint of diversity, we will work to support employees in both their careers and family life.
> Through town meetings, we will strengthen communications between management level and employees and work to increase corporate awareness.
> We will work to improve our system that encourages employees to make suggestions.
> 
> Advancement of support for employee health
> In order to prevent labor disasters before they occur, we will develop a management system for worker health and hygiene.
> We will work to expand preventative health support focusing on prevention of illness.
> 
> 
> *Implementation of necessary efforts to ensure corporate survival*
> 
> Improvement of compliance and risk management
> In order to spread corporate compliance, we will continue with training tailored to employee level and require that all employees undergo the training program.
> Through the implementation of risk management, we will accurately identify potential risks and develop appropriate responses.
> To strengthen our risk management, we will begin drafting a plan for continuation of business and speedy recovery.
> 
> Implementation of internal regulations on financial reports and strenghthening of data security
> We will conduct smooth implementation and evaluation of internal regulations regarding financial reports, and continue with new improvements.
> In order to ensure complete security of our IT system, we will implement countermeasures against viruses.
> 
> 
> *Harmony with society*
> 
> Advancement of environmental preservation activities
> We will advance environmentally-friendly corporate activities, including introduction of green rolling stock and station equipment (e.g., inverter-based lighting devices) and recycling of construction byproducts.
> Through our Environmental and Social Report and homepage, we will distribute information regarding our environmental preservation activities.
> We will implement and establish an environmental management system for the whole Tōkyō Metro Group.
> 
> Advancement of social contribution activities, focusing on areas around our lines
> Through cooperation in local neighborhood events along our network and active participation in volunteer activities, we will strengthen communication with neighborhood communities along our rail lines.
> In addition to launching cultural activites through the Metro Cultural Foundation, we will work towards increasing all types of social contribution activities and encouraging grassroots development.
> We will expand distribution of information concerning the status of our social contribution activities both within and outside of the company.
> 
> Advancement of international cooperation and exchange
> We will advance acceptance of overseas trainees and expand our international exchange by participating in international conferences.


The three-year business plan (Forward Tōkyō Metro Plan 2012) is here:
http://www.tokyometro.jp/corporate/profile/management_plan/index.html


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro 15000 series makes press debut*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/s/article/2010040501000644.html



> On April 4, Tōkyō Metro revealed the new 15000 series trains for the Tōzai Line, with doorways that are 50 cm wider than current trains, to press officials. The trains will help reduce dwell times at stations and will be introduced primarily during the rush hours, hopefully helping to improve operations.
> 
> According to Tōkyō Metro, the width of doorways on existing trains is 130 cm, but the new trains feature doorways that are 180 cm wide, allowing four adults to pass through simultaneously. The first trains are scheduled to enter service in May, and a total of 13 trains (130 cars) will be introduced over the course of two years. Seats in each car will decrease from 54 to 44, but the railway improved seat comfort and fire resistance.
> 
> Passenger loading on the Tōzai Line during the morning rush hour is 199 percent. As passengers gather around the train doors, departure is delayed, leading to a vicious cycle where the train gets even more crowded and delayed at the next station.
> 
> Starting in 1991, Tōkyō Metro introduced a handful of renovated trains, which had had most of their doorways expanded to 180 cm, onto the Tōzai Line, eventually helping to reduce dwell times during the rush hour by approx. four seconds at each station. Representatives from Tōkyō Metro said, “It may not seem like much time savings, but the end benefit is quite large.”


Pics from the press debut at Fukagawa Car Yard in Kōtō Ward:
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

Exterior-wise, it’s similar to the 10000 series for the Yūrakuchō Line and Fukutoshin Line, but with elements from the latest 05 series Tōzai Line trains.










The “keyhole” headlights of the 10000 series have been rotated sideways for the 15000 series.










Difference in door width.










Interior of the Nakano end car. They knocked out a seat to make room for the doors, so it’s now six per row instead of seven.










Double 17 in wide LCDs.


----------



## quashlo

*Aragaki Yui selected as new image character for Tōkyō Metro*
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2010/2010-19.html



> At Tōkyō Metro (HQ: Taitō Ward, Tōkyō; President: Umezaki Hisashi), we have enlisted actress Aragaki Yui, currently starring in movies and television dramas, as the image character for our “Tōkyō Heart” corporate advertising campaign starting in April. Please look forward to new developments in our Tōkyō Heart campaign starting on Thursday, April 1.
> 
> *A new page for Tōkyō Metro’s “Tōkyō Heart” corporate advertising campaign*
> The Tōkyō Heart corporate advertisement campaign embodies the principle of the Tōkyō Metro Group: serving as the energy that keeps Tōkyō running. With our wish that the Metro remains a “bond” that connects the hearts of those living in Tōkyō, in FY2010 we will expand our Tōkyō Heart campaign through television commercials and posters at stations that introduce scenes across Tōkyō.
> 
> In addition, we will display monthly posters inside trains that advertise Tōkyō Metro’s safe and stable operations and technical expertise. Through web material, we will also express more vividly our commitment to contribute to the vitality of Tōkyō and the lifestyles of each and every person who comes to Tōkyō. Through these efforts, we will continue to improve our corporate image.
> 
> *Why we appointed Aragaki Yui*
> In addition to Ms. Aragaki’s recognition and popularity across a wide range of generations, her bright yet refreshing and urban image matches the corporate image that Tōkyō Metro is striving for.
> 
> In the series of television commercials, Ms. Aragaki, as a single woman living in Tōkyō, rides the Metro and encounters various people and places in Tōkyō. The commercials depict her emotional responses to what she sees and the role of Tōkyō Metro in connecting hearts together. We hope that by watching Ms. Aragaki’s experiences, all of our customers will want to ride the Metro to go out for fun or meet someone, and connect with other people.
> 
> And more than anything, Tōkyō Metro hopes to grow together with Ms. Aragaki, who is promised to become an even more spectacular actress and singer.


Tōkyō Heart website:
http://www.tokyoheart.jp/

April 2010 wallpaper:



“Making” of the CM:





_Source: *Tabris0620* on YouTube_

New CM (60 sec version):





_Source: *soso0512* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Random pictures*

Tōbu Daishi Line at Nishi-Arai


_Source: *Mbk◆KShIwW3m9A* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_

Interior of Keiō 8000 series


_Source: *Anonymous* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_

Tōkyū lineup


_Source: *Anonymous* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_

New AE series


_Source: *Anonymous* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_

Ōsaka Monorail


_Source: *Mbk◆KShIwW3m9A* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_

Hanshin Amagasaki: 3 Kintetsu trains and 1 Hanshin train


_Source: *京阪６０００系* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_

Hankai Tramway


_Source: *Anonymous* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_

Toei Subway train on the Keiō Sagamihara Line


_Source: *Mbk◆KShIwW3m9A* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_

Tōbu trains on the Isesaki Line


_Source: *天下の足立区在住* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_

Kodomo no Kuni Line. This line was originally constructed to serve a theme park, but was converted to a commuter line ten years ago due to burgeoning population and demand for better service.


_Source: *makoko* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_

Shizuoka Railway 1000 series


_Source: *芋の山◆.21uMzsCPQ* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_

Taketoyo Line through-servicing on the Tōkaidō Main Line in the Nagoya area. This line is scheduled to be electrified in the future.


_Source: *Anonymous* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_

Hakodate City tram


_Source: *Anonymous* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_

JR Central 313-8000 series (Central Liner)


_Source: *Anonymous* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_

Yokohama Municipal Subway Green Line


_Source: *Mbk◆KShIwW3m9A* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_

Man’yōsen LRV


_Source: *岡高◆90e/N2bs3w* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_

Keihan 3000 series


_Source: *Anonymous* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_

JR West 321 series


_Source: *Anonymous* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_


----------



## quashlo

*Trains and cherry blossoms*

It’s cherry blossom season, one of the best times to go out and take pictures of trains. 
_Source: http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_









_Source: *Anonymous* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_









_Source: *Anonymous* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_









_Source: *Anonymous* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_









_Source: *Anonymous* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_









_Source: *東府中の住人* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_









_Source: *Anonymous* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_









_Source: *横浜の住人* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_









_Source: *Anonymous* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_









_Source: *Anonymous* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_









_Source: *孟宗。* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_









_Source: *Anonymous* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_









_Source: *岡高◆90e/N2bs3w* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_









_Source: *Anonymous* on http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/_


----------



## Vapour

Once again, thanks for the tsunami of information quashlo


----------



## city_thing

I love those 'Tokyo Heart' adverts for the subway... they're so abstract and cute.


----------



## Yardmaster

Very dedicated effort: love the cherry blossom.


----------



## Equario

quashlo said:


> Tōkyō Heart website:
> http://www.tokyoheart.jp/


Wonderful web-site, but it's a pity, that there is no english version of the site.

Trains in front of cherry blossom looks amazing!)


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki Heavy Industries wins order for five shield machines for Singapore MRT Downtown Line*
http://www.khi.co.jp/ba/2010data/ba_c3100414_1.html



> Kawasaki Heavy Industries, Ltd. announced today that it has received two orders for a total of five shield machines to be used in constructing the second stage of the Singapore mass rapid transit system’s Downtown Line Stage 2 (DTL2). Korea-based SK Engineering & Construction placed an order for three shield machines while an order for an additional two shield machines came from another Korean company, GS Engineering & Construction. All five shield machines are scheduled for delivery between September 2010 and January 2011.
> 
> These slurry shield machines (with a diameter of 6.63 m) will be used to complete Singapore’s DTL2, a 16.6-km subway line now being built by Singapore’s Land Transport Authority (LTA). The machines will excavate a seven-kilometer stretch of the DTL2 consisting of project C915, which runs from Beauty World to Hillview Stations, and project C913, which runs from the Hillview to Cashew Stations. Construction is scheduled to be completed by the end of 2012.
> 
> The slurry shield machines harness both the shield tunneling technology used in the excavation of soft ground as well as the tunnel boring machine (TBM) technology employed in carving out rock and gravel layers to burrow through mixed layers of rock and soil. Designed to excavate virtually any geological strata, the shield machines are outfitted with Kawasaki’s proprietary replaceable cutter bits as well as an articulated steering system that enables them to excavate curved sections. Kawasaki will also supply various auxiliary equipment to go with the shield machines, including a slurry treatment system.
> 
> Kawasaki has supplied more than 1,400 shield machines and TBMs around the world, including 11 in Singapore. These latest orders are a testament to Kawasaki’s outstanding technological capability as well as the proven track record and reliability of its shield machines that can excavate any type of soil.
> 
> Kawasaki expects to see additional orders for shield machines coming from Singapore as the country goes ahead with plans for more underground construction work including the LTA’s ongoing subway project. Demand is expected to remain steady for the medium and long-term throughout Asia with subway construction projects scheduled in major Chinese cities such as Shanghai, Beijing, Guangzhou, Harbin, Wuhan, and Chengdu, as well as Vietnam and Indonesia. Kawasaki is moving steadily ahead to expand its shield machine and TBM sales throughout the world.


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki Heavy Industries completes first unit of new Taipei MRT trains*
http://www.khi.co.jp/khi_news/2010data/c3100420-1.htm



> Kawasaki Heavy Industries (KHI) has completed the first unit of a new train series for Taipei City Government Department of Rapid Transit Systems (DORTS).
> 
> The completed unit is the first six-car train of a batch subway mechanical / electrical systems order from DORTS including 138 subway cars, pursued jointly with Marubeni Corporation and CTCI Corporation (HQ: Taipei City, Taiwan) in 2007.
> 
> These subway trains are made of stainless steel and are designed for high weather resistance, with four exterior sliding door sets per side. The bogies are bolsterless bogies manufactured in-house, and are controlled by the latest insulated gate bipolar transistor (IGBT) inverter units powered by a third rail electrical system at 750 V. The top speed of the trains is 80 kph. In addition, the trains feature the latest technologies and an attractive appearance that will become the standard for new rolling stock on the Taipei Mass Rapid Transit (MRT).
> 
> This project is a batch subway mechanical / electrical systems contract involving the procurement of subway rolling stock, signaling systems, electrical transformer and transmission systems, communications systems, and automatic faregates. This system will be introduced onto two new lines in Taipei City: the Xinyi Line to connect Chiang Kai-Shek Memorial Hall Station and Elephant Mountain Station, and the Songshan Line connecting Ximen Station and Songshan Station via Zhongshan Station. As leader of a consortium, KHI not only oversees the entire project but also is responsible for construction of 138 subway cars and provision of signaling systems. We will now construct 36 cars at our Hyōgo Plant, with the remaining 96 cars to be constructed by local consortium companies as part of the Industrial Cooperation Program (ICP).
> 
> Planned expansions of Taipei City’s subway network are being implemented together with urban development, and KHI has supplied DORTS with subway rolling stock in the past, including an order for 132 cars (1st series) between 1992 and 1993 and an order for 321 cars (4th series) between 2005 and 2009. In addition, after fulfilling the latest order for 138 cars, KHI will have manufactured 591 of a total of 843 cars operated by DORTS—at 70 percent, the largest share of the DORTS fleet.
> 
> KHI has supplied over 4,000 railway vehicles to foreign clients, including clients in North America and Asia in recent years. With our high level of technical expertise, KHI hopes to build trust with clients and continue to provide railway vehicles—an environmentally-sustainable transport mode—to markets both within and outside Japan.


----------



## quashlo

*Kumamoto City tram track realignment at Kumamoto Station complete*
http://mytown.asahi.com/kumamoto/news.php?k_id=44000001004270001



> In the JR Kumamoto Station Area Improvements Plan, being implemented in preparation for the opening of the full route of the Kyūshū Shinkansen, the construction to realign the Kumamoto Station – Tasakibashi Station section of the Kumamoto City Tram off the roadway and closer to the station building has been completed, entering service on April 26. Visitors to Kumamoto can now board the tram without having to cross the heavily-trafficked prefectural route, increasing convenience and safety. The total project cost including other area improvements is approx. ¥1.06 billion.
> 
> The realigned track stretches approx. 570 m from Kumamoto Eki-mae (Kumamoto Station) tram stop to the Nihongiguchi and Tasakibashi tram stops. The track and tram stops were relocated approx. 10 to 20 m to the west. The cost of the realignment is approx. ¥800 million. Including funding assistance from the national government, the prefectural government covered approx. ¥680 million, while the city covered approx. ¥120 million of the cost. According to the prefecture’s Shinkansen / Kumamoto Station Area Improvements Office, major track realignment for a city tram system is quite rare in Japan.
> 
> At the Kumamoto Station tram stop, a concrete canopy to protect against sunlight and rain was constructed, designed by architect Nishizawa Ryūe, a recipient of the Pritzker Prize, the architectural world’s version of the Nobel Prize. Work will now begin on demolition of the old tram stop and relocation of bus stops closer in to Kumamoto Station.
> 
> On April 26, a commemorative ceremony was held outside the Kumamoto Station tram stop. Vice-Governor Murata Shin’ichi greeted the crowd, saying, “My morning commute to the Prefectural Offices used to begin at this very station. We’ve now created something safe and very wonderful.” Members of the local neighborhood council joined nursery school children in celebrating the opening.
> 
> Redevelopment is proceeding in the areas around both the East Exit of Kumamoto Station, where the new tram stop was completed, and the West Exit, which will be designed around the station building for the Kyūshū Shinkansen. The East Exit plaza and the new station building for the non-Shinkansen lines, designed to be reminiscent of Kumamoto Castle’s stone walls, will be completed in FY2018.


Some small pictures:
_Source: http://fukuchan2000.blog3.fc2.com/_

Tasakibashi tram stop



















Nihongiguchi tram stop










New side reservation










Apparently, they haven’t finished the lighting installation yet. They will have lighting systems in the ground, which will shine light on the ceiling of the canopy.










Pretty large signal…










The canopy leads to the station building, which will soon be transformed.










One of the newer trams arrives.










Workers check the clearance.


----------



## quashlo

*Plans for Shin-Hakushima Station in Hiroshima revealed*
http://mytown.asahi.com/hiroshima/news.php?k_id=35000001004280005



> The layout plan for Hiroshima City’s new Shin-Hakushima Station (provisional name) to be constructed at the intersection of the Astram Line “new transport” system and the JR San’yō Line has been revealed. The new Astram Line and JR stations will be connected to each other by an approx. 170 m long, 4 to 6.5 m wide covered passage to allow for easy transfers between the two lines. The Astram Line station will be designed with a ground-level ticketing entrance and underground platforms.
> 
> The city explained the plan to residents gathered at Hakushima Elementary School on April 25-26.
> 
> With the new station, travel times to Kamiyachō in central Hiroshima City will be reduced by six minutes from Hiroshima Station (via tram) and nine minutes from JR Nishi-Hiroshima Station. A bus stop and parking space for approx. 900 bicycles will also be constructed outside the station.
> 
> The total project cost is approx. ¥5.7 billion, with approx. ¥2.4 billion covered by national grants, ¥900 million by municipal bonds, and ¥1.5 billion by the city’s general fund. The remaining ¥900 million will be covered by JR West and Astram Line operator Hiroshima Rapid Transit. In early June, the master plan for the project will be released to the public, with opening scheduled in 2014.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West’s FY2009 revenues at lowest since being privatized*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100421/biz1004212058039-n1.htm



> At a regular press onference on April 21, JR West president Sasaki Takayuki commented on local lines in smaller cities operating in the red, saying that the railway was “calling on local governments to work together to devise a vision for local transport (in these areas).” Sasaki expressed his intention to advance discussions with the affected jurisdictions, including the possibility of converting the train lines to bus service.
> 
> According to JR West, the discussions encompass cases where train lines are located away from public facilities and retail centers, and ridership is dangerously low. “We aren’t making one-sided decisions and forcing them on the local governments and public, but discussing with jurisdictions that have demonstrated openness. In the end, we hope to increase overall convenience for passengers,” explained Sasaki.
> 
> In addition, the railway also announced that transport revenues for FY2009 came out to seven percent lower than the previous fiscal year. Revenues are lower than in FY1994, when the railway suffered as a result of the Kōbe Earthquake, and are the lowest since the railway was privatized in 1987. In addition to a struggling economy, the railway took hits from expressway toll discounts and the swine influenza scare.
> 
> In regards to the specifics of FY2009 revenues, short-distance ticket revenues dropped 5.6 percent, mid- to long-distance ticket revenues dropped 9.1 percent, and commuter pass revenues dropped 2.3 percent.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West changes seat color on Takarazuka Line trains after derailment*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/body/100413/bdy1004131202002-n1.htm



> Starting in late April, JR West will change the color of seating on trains in the same series as the train involved in the Fukuchiyama Line derailment, and succeeding train series, from the blue color used at the time of the accident to a green color. The news was revealed on April 13. The move is in response to victims injured in the accident, who say they relive the crash when they see the color blue, and all 753 cars identified in the program will have their seats changed out over the course of the next three years.
> 
> According to JR West, the trains targeted in the program are the 207 series trains still running on the Fukuchiyama Line, as well as the successor 321 series trains. In response to the psychological effects of the accident, the railway decided to switch to a calming green color, and will replace the seats as trains come in as part of the regular maintenance schedule.
> 
> After receiving comments from victims, JR West has already changed the beltlines on 207 series trains from blue and light blue to orange and navy.


----------



## quashlo

*Five years since Takarazuka Line accident*
http://mdn.mainichi.jp/mdnnews/news/20100425p2g00m0dm034000c.html



> OSAKA (Kyodo) -- About 850 people including relatives of victims, injured passengers and officials from West Japan Railway Co. took part in a ceremony Sunday to mark the fifth anniversary of a deadly train derailment in Amagasaki, Hyogo Prefecture.
> 
> At 9:18 a.m., the time of the accident on April 25, 2005, the participants offered a silent prayer for those who died.
> 
> Aside from the deaths of the 106 passengers and the driver, 562 others were injured as the speeding train derailed and crashed into an apartment building beside a curved section of track on the Fukuchiyama Line of the railway operator, also known as JR West.
> 
> JR West President Takayuki Sasaki apologized for the fact that his predecessor had improperly obtained a report about the accident and pledged efforts to prevent a recurrence in a speech he delivered at the ceremony, which was hosted by the railway operator at an Amagasaki city public hall some 2 kilometers south of the accident site.
> 
> In September 2009, former JR West President Masao Yamazaki obtained a yet-to-be published report on the cause of the derailment from a governmental railway accident investigation panel, casting doubts on its credibility.
> 
> In July last year, prosecutors indicted Yamazaki, 66, who was responsible for safety issues at the time of the derailment.
> 
> The ceremony came just two days after the indictment of three other former presidents of JR West.
> 
> Following a decision in March by a panel of citizens that the three should be indicted -- contrary to an earlier decision by prosecutors not to indict them -- four court-appointed lawyers filed charges against Masataka Ide, 75, Shojiro Nanya, 68, and Takeshi Kakiuchi, 66, for professional negligence resulting in death and injury.
> 
> The decision is the second mandatory action under Japan's revised prosecution inquest system.


ANN news report (2010.04.25):


----------



## quashlo

*JR West station staff design mock ICOCA cards for youngest children*
http://mytown.asahi.com/osaka/news.php?k_id=28000001004270003



> Even young children want to place their card on the readers and go through the faregates just like the adults. In an effort to meet this simple wish, station staff at Shijō-Nawate and Hoshida Stations on the JR Gakken Toshi Line are distributing handmade mock cards designed to look like the IC farecard ICOCA to young children. The cards are strictly for pre-elementary school children, who are too young to be assessed fares, and are becoming popular among young kids.
> 
> The cards distributed at Shijō-Nawate Station are known as _Nawatekko Kippu_ (Nawate Kids’ Ticket), while the ones at Hoshida Station are known as _Hoshidakko Kippu_ (Hoshida Kids’ Ticket).
> 
> Ikeda Yūta (26), then a station staffmember at Shijō-Nawate Station, frequently noticed young children borrowing their parents’ ICOCA card or train ticket to try out using the faregates on their own. Elementary school children already have a “Childrens’ ICOCA,” but after wondering whether there was something they could give to younger children as well to help commemorate their trip, Ikeda began creating sample mock cards starting in October of last year. After showing them to stationmaster Komatsu Takayuki (52), Komatsu eagerly welcomed the idea. The station staff immediately began printing out their own photographs of trains or drawing illustrations of animals to place on the mock cards, and started distributing the “Young Childrens’ ICOCA” cards starting in November of last year. After Ikeda was transferred to Hoshida Station, the program followed him and took root there as well.
> 
> While the mock cards can’t activate the faregates, children can experience what it’s like to use ICOCA, happily placing the cards near the faregate readers and following after their parents. After being badgered by a child, one station staff played along and made a beeping noise imitating a real ICOCA card. On weekends, there are more than 20 requests for cards at both stations. Some of the children collect the cards, and in effort to ensure that children never get the same card twice, station staff have been eagerly crafting new versions, reaching a total of 11 in all.
> 
> A housewife from Okayama Higashi 5-chōme, Shijō-Nawate City who visited Shijō-Nawate Station was always afraid that giving the ticket to her child would cause a backup at the faregates. “Maybe I’ll just have them use the mock ICOCA cards now,” she says. Her son (4) was pleased after receiving a card.


----------



## quashlo

*Wakayama MIO doing well in first month*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/wakayama/news/20100430-OYT8T01173.htm



> Shopping center Wakayama MIO, which opened inside the JR Wakayama Station tenant building, celebrated its one-month anniversary on April 30. While some feared that the struggling economy would take a bite out of the mall’s performance, the number of total people who actually purchased items at the mall as of April 29 reached 208,000. Sales have also far surpassed original goals.
> 
> Wakayama MIO opened at the end of March after renovating the former VIVO Wakayama retail facility. With women in their 20s and 30s as the target demographic, 26 stores including fashion and general goods shops joined the facility. As many of the tenants are popular brands opening their first stores in the Wakayama area, the mall has been successful at luring the younger generation not just from within Wakayama Prefecture but also southern Ōsaka Prefecture. Dōshisha Women’s College of Liberal Arts first-year student Harano Miho (18), who lives in Shōfūdai, Izumi Sano City, Ōsaka Prefecture and went to high school in Wakayama City, seemed pleased with the mall: “I almost didn’t recognize this place! I’m so happy to see all the brand-name shops that I love.”
> 
> According to facility operator Wakayama Station Building, the average number of customers making purchases is approx. 5,000 each weekday and 7,000 on weekends and holidays. On the first day of opening, approx. 13,000 customers purchased items. Sales have reached ¥330 million, on pace to surpass the original forecast of ¥3.5 billion annually (approx. ¥290 million monthly). Operations chief Sawada Ken’ichi was pleased with the results: “There was an unmet demand for fashion shops targeting young women in this area. I suspect we’ve succeeded in capturing customers who had been going to Ōsaka to meet these needs.”
> 
> The area around the station is also reaping the benefits of MIO. On April 17, the monthly handicrafts market at the Keyaki Ōdōri Commercial Street saw approx. 3,150 visitors, about 800 more than on a typical day. A spokesperson for the Wakayama City Community Development Section, which helped manage the event, said, “After noon, we suddenly saw a jump in the number of younger women coming to visit.”
> 
> Although customer response has been good so far, Sawada was not ready to kick back and relax: “If we start to take our convenient location inside the station building for granted, the customers will grow tired quickly. We constantly need to reevaluate our situation and provide goods and shops that meet our customers’ needs.


----------



## quashlo

*Kansai research institute report says Hanshin Namba Line helped push up land value*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100406/biz1004060005000-n1.htm



> On April 5, the Kansai Institute for Social and Economic Research (KISER) revealed the results of research that says the Hanshin Namba Line, which celebrated its first-year anniversary in March of this year and has solved a “missing link” in the region’s railway network, has helped push average land values along the line up by 5.3 percent. Kwansei Gakuin University Economics Department professor Takabayashi Kikuo, who led the research effort, says, “Materializing latent demand through the creation of new networks is a major factor to success, with high economic benefits.”
> 
> Professor Takabayashi’s research team analyzed the economic impacts of creating new flows of people as their research topic for FY2009. The team analyzed the annual change in land value for areas along the Hanshin Namba Line and Keihan Nakanoshima Line and for Ōsaka City as a whole.
> 
> The results of the research indicate that the land value for areas around the Hanshin Namba Line showed slower rates of increase than other areas up until FY2008 (before the line opened), but when the line opened in FY2009, in the midst of an across-the-board decline in land values, areas along the line only showed an 8.4 percent drop, a smaller decline than for Ōsaka City as a whole (11.2 percent drop) or areas along the Keihan Nakanoshima Line (12.1 percent drop). After looking at land value assessments and calculating the effects of improved access to Ōsaka’s Namba area as a result of the opening of the Hanshin Namba Line, the team found that the line pushed land value up by 5.3 percent on average.
> 
> In addition, the Hanshin Namba Line has changed the flow of people and created new demand by connecting Nara and Kōbe, while the Keihan Nakanoshima Line, a less convenient “stub” line unconnected to a major hub area, showed a disparity in economic impact.
> 
> The institute concluded, “The key to revitalizing the Kansai region’s economy lies in creating new flows of people through coordination between the private sector and local areas, helping to materialize new demand.”


----------



## quashlo

*Kyōto City reveals details of Shijō Station retail*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100430/biz1004301112008-n1.htm



> Kyōto City revealed the details of the new retail space to be constructed at Shijō Station (Shimogyō Ward) on the Karasuma Line, currently under renovation. The city is aiming to boost revenues for the Municipal Subway system, which is struggling with budget problems, and Mayor Kadokawa Daisaku said, “It’s important to take active steps in improving the subway’s finances, even under tough times.”
> 
> The new retail space will be created by conversion of a total of approx. 1,200 sq m on the first basement level near the faregates and on the second basement level, currently used for a mechanical room and other functions. The main target demographic will be women in their 20s, 30s, and 40s, and eight tenants are scheduled to enter the space, consisting of a cafe, supermarket, flower shop, and other stores assembled in a selection process in late September last year.
> 
> According to the city, earnings from station retail were only ¥50 million annually in FY2007, increasing to ¥110 million in FY2008, when the subway began installing disaster-ready vending machines at all of its stations. In FY2010, the city is aiming for earnings of ¥260 million through the leasing of retail space.


----------



## quashlo

*Image change for Kyōto Station’s South Exit*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/kyoto/news/20100420-OYT8T00022.htm



> Kyōto City has revealed the draft improvement plan for the South Exit of Kyōto Station (Minami Ward, Kyōto City). The proposal calls for the complete redesign of the South Exit, which is home to parking facilities and taxi and bus zones, but compared to the North Exit with the Kyōto Tower, is often perceived as the “backside” of the station. The plan would construct a station plaza immediately outside the station to serve as a rest stop for tourists and create exclusive lanes for buses and taxis by reducing travel lanes on Hachijō-dōri running east-west on the south side of the station, simplifying boarding and alighting. The plan is targeted to break ground in FY2013.
> 
> According to the city’s “Walk Kyōto” Promotion Office, the space currently occupied by a taxi pool (space for 66 taxis, approx. 1,800 sq m) and paid parking facility for private cars (space for 40 cars, approx. 1,100 sq m) immediately outside the South Exit will be redesigned as a station plaza.
> 
> The station plaza will serve as pedestrian space that allows for safe and easy access for visitors and other users, as well as a gathering place for school fieldtrips and other tourist groups.
> 
> Hachijō-dōri is currently six lanes wide (three lanes in each direction), but the outer lanes on the north and side sides of the street are regularly-used by waiting taxis and buses. Since the situation has not resulted in serious traffic congestion in the surrounding area, the plan would reduce the road to four lanes and establish exclusive lanes for buses and taxis headed to the station. The city is also considering the possibility of creating space for private vehicle pickup and dropoff.
> 
> The city has opened the plan to public opinion, and after receiving comments from the various stakeholders, will finalize an improvement plan sometime in the summer.


----------



## quashlo

*Enterprising spirit drives Keihan into next 100 years*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100416/biz1004160839001-n2.htm



> On April 15, Keihan Electric Railway celebrated the 100th anniversary of its founding. Its transport business, which has historically seen steady ridership growth thanks to trackside development such as residential neighborhoods and amusement parks, is coming to a crossroads as a result of an aging population and the economic slump, and the railway is jumping into new endeavors outside of its rail network including distribution and real estate in an effort to secure new sources of revenue.
> 
> “Looking forward to the next 100 years, with an enterprising spirit, we hope to contribute to the growth of areas along our network.” This was Keihan president Ueda Seinosuke’s resolution at a special departure ceremony for the designated 100th anniversary train held at Nakanoshima Station, the railway’s second terminal in Ōsaka after Yodoyabashi. Ueda has established a goal of ¥500 billion in consolidated sales in FY2020, ten years from now.
> 
> However, the railway’s main business of railway transport is still under the gun as a result of an aging population and a struggling economy. Ridership has continued to decline from a peak in 1991 of 419,971 to 289,893 in FY2008. The share of commuter pass revenues within total passenger revenue dipped to 30 percent in in FY2008.
> 
> While the railway is looking at how it can increase non-commuter pass revenue such as leisure and tourism revenues, the railway has been implementing countermeasures to promote tourism along its line, including joining forces with JR West starting in 2008 to offer “Kyōto Autumn Leaves Tickets” and one-day passes. Under the banner of “symbiosis with local neighborhoods,” the railway is planning events across its network during its 100th anniversary year, in coordination with local jurisdictions.
> 
> Faced with grim prospects for increasing revenues in its transport business, the cornerstone in the railway’s expansion into new business endeavors lies in its distribution and real estate businesses, which command 50 percent of the railway’s gross earnings.
> 
> Group company Keihan Ryūtsū Systems (HQ: Chūō Ward, Ōsaka City) was awarded the administration and management contract for shopping center Hawks Town Mall in Fukuoka City’s Chūō Ward starting this month. In the next five years, the company is forecasting between ¥1 billion and ¥2 billion in earnings from operating contracts for ten similarly-sized shopping centers across the country.
> 
> The railway’s _ekinaka_ (station retail) business is also doing well, taking advantage of the strengths of the railway group’s distribution department, which has supermarkets and department stores under its umbrella. The railway group’s juice stand chain Juicer Bar, launched in 2000, entered the Greater Tōkyō area in 2003, and its Sweets Box chain, offering a weekly rotation of famous confectionary stores from across the country inside a 15 sq m space, opened outlets in six locations in 2008 and 2009, including Yodoyabashi Station, JR Kyōto Station, and Nankai Namba Station.
> 
> Under its real estate business, the railway is continuing sales of condominium units along its train network, but is expanding the reach of its business, purchasing an office building in Akihabara, Tōkyō in 2009. Under its leisure business, the railway also consecutively opened new hotels in Asakusa, Tōkyō and Sapporo.
> 
> Just how will the railway strengthen its brand name along its train network and increase revenues in other parts of the country? The railway is continuing its endeavors into a new business structure for the next 100 years.
> 
> *100-year History of Keihan Electric Railway*
> 1906: Founding of Keihan Electric Railway, with entrepreneur Shibusawa Eiichi as founding chairman
> 1910: Opening of the line between Tenmabashi, Ōsaka and Gojō, Kyōto (46.57 km); Start of the chrysanthemum puppets at Kōri Amusement Park
> 1927: Manufacture of Japan’s first all-steel Romancecar
> 1943: Consolidation with Hanshin Electric Express Railway (now Hankyū Corporation), and name change to Keihanshin Electric Express Railway
> 1949: Split off from Keihanshin Electric Express Railway, and renamed back to Keihan Electric Railway
> 1950: Became listed on the Ōsaka Securities Exchange
> 1954: Revenue operation of the Kansai area’s first TV car
> 1963: Extension to Yodoyabashi, Ōsaka
> 1964: Launch of first station air conditioning system in Japan at Yodoyabashi Station
> 1968: Development of Kuzuha Rose Town in the hilly area from Hirakata City to Yawata Town and sale of residential land
> 1972: Opening of the Kuzuha Mall Street
> 1985: Opening of the Keihan Department Store on the site of the former Moriguchi Car Yard
> 2005: End of the chrysanthemum puppet exhibition at Hirakata Park
> 2006: Listing on the First Section of the Tōkyō Stock Exchange
> 2008: Opening of the Nakanoshima Line


----------



## quashlo

*Photography exhibition at Sanjō Station highlights intertwined history of Kyōto and Keihan*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/tabi/domestic/railway/20100415-OYT8T00397.htm



> As part of Keihan Electric Railway’s 100th anniversary on April 15, “The Colorful History of Kyōto: Stations, Towns, and People,” a special photography exhibition introducing the history of areas along the Keihan rail network, was launched on April 14 inside the concourse at Sanjō Station (Higashiyama Ward, Kyōto). The exhibition lasts until June 30.
> 
> The exhibition panels feature 80 photographs, including scenes of the crowds at Gojō Station during the opening of the line; the crossing between Kyōto City streetcars traversing the Shijō Bridge and Keihan trains running along Kawabata-dōri (photographs from the 1910s, 20s, and 30s); and the last run of the Keishin Sanjō – Misasagi section of the Keishin Line.
> 
> Keihan president Ueda Seinosuke greeted the audience at the ceremony: “With comfort and safety as our guiding principles, we will endeavor to continue providing our customers with new technology and services.” A calligraphy piece of the word _shinshu_ (enterprise) by Abbot Mori Seihan of Kiyomizu Temple was also presented.
> 
> Housewife Tamura Ritsuko (61) from Fushimi Ward said, “These pictures provide a glimpse at the tranquility of Kyōto as it used to be… There’s a lot of history here. I hope Keihan continues to be an important means of travel for Kyōto people.”


Scan of a pamphlet provided at the exhibit that follows the history of the railway:
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_


----------



## quashlo

*Keihan opens time capsule from 2000*
http://www.asahi.com/kansai/travel/news/OSK201004220047.html



> Keihan Electric Railway, which is celebrating its 100th anniversary this month, has opened a ten-year time capsule that contains letters written by employees during the railway’s 90th anniversary. Keihan CEO Satō Shigetaka revealed his own writings from ten years ago: “In order to win in the battle against the expansive JR network, the Kansai private railways must join forces.”
> 
> The time capsule consists of a metal cylinder, and was placed on the platforms at Tenmabashi Station as part of the memorial celebrating the railway’s 90th anniversary. In the ten years since the time capsule was sealed, Hankyū Holdings and Hanshin Electric Railway have consolidated their business, and Kansai’s private railways have entered a period of restructuring. “I just wrote what came to me, but it seems I had a bit of foresight,” chuckled Satō.
> 
> But despite his letter ten years ago that pits the railway against JR West, Satō did not fail to make changes to the railway’s track plan: “The full opening of the Kyūshū Shinkansen (connecting Ōsaka and Kagoshima in one train next year) will give JR an advantage over the airlines. I hope we can strengthen our ties with JR.”
> 
> In September, Keihan plans on sealing another time capsule containing employees’ messages for the next ten years.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Municipal Subway: 132 incidents over three years*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/affairs/crime/100407/crm1004071213010-n1.htm



> On April 7, it was revealed that the number of cases of train operators on the Ōsaka Municipal Subway ignoring or missing signals between FY2007 and FY2009 reached as many as 21 cases, 20 of which the Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau did not report to the public. In all cases involving ignored signals, the automatic train control (ATC) system kicked into gear and brought the trains involved to an emergency stop. In one of the cases the Transportation Bureau received a letter recommending corrective action from the Kinki Transport Bureau under the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT). The Municipal Subway has recently been beleaguered by a series of disruptions caused by human error.
> 
> According to the Municipal Transportation Bureau, it reported 127 service disruptions caused by human error and human-related incidents to the Kinki Transport Bureau for the three-year period, but did not report five instances of service disruption. Spokespersons for the Transportation Bureau say that in 59 of the cases, there were “no injuries to passengers and limited impact to schedules” and so did not release details to the public.
> 
> The case in which the Transportation Bureau received a recommendation for corrective action from the Kinki Transport Bureau occurred in May 2007 at Yao Minami Station on the Tanimachi Line when the driver of an out-of-service train ignored a red signal and entered the mainline from a storage track, causing an emergency stop. In another case in December 2009 at Tennōji Station on the Midōsuji Line, a train approaching the platform from a track siding ignored a signal, causing an emergency stop. Without receiving approval from the operations control center, the driver released the ATC and put the train into reverse, departing without notifying the control center of the incident.
> 
> The Transportation Bureau says it will “notify the public of any incidents in the future that present safety problems.”
> 
> For the municipal bus sytem, the Transportatin Bureau reported 48 incidents to the Kinki Transport Bureau, but did not publish 45 of the incidents citing “uncertainty regarding the degree of fault” and other reasons.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Municipal Subway 30000 series*

The second set recently arrived from Kinki Sharyō.
_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7_










The front destination sign is full-color LED, but the side destination signs are only tricolor.










Appearance-wise, one of the more unique features is the car numbers on the ends of each car.



















LCDs are placed at every other door, one per location.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōta Ward not pleased with Keikyū’s proposed schedule changes on May 16*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/s/article/2010042990070906.html



> It was revealed that Keihin Electric Express Railway (Keikyū) has shared with Ōta Ward officials its plans for a new train schedule, designed to increase convenience to Haneda Airport from central Tōkyō when the airport becomes a true international facility. The new train schedule would establish direct-service trains between Shinagawa and Haneda Airport Stations that would skip Keikyū Kamata Station (Ōta Ward, Tōkyō) starting May 16. The Ōta Ward Government is funding approx. ¥20 billion towards track elevation and roadway improvements surrounding Keikyū Kamata Station, and there is backlash against the railway’s plan among locals, who say the plan has no benefit for Ōta Ward residents and refuse to allow trains to skip Kamata.
> 
> On the current stretch between Shinagawa and Haneda Airport, during peaks “Airport limited expresses” and other services currently operate on ten-minute headways, and all trains stop at Keikyū Kamata Station. In the new train schedule Keikyū showed to ward officials, a new “Airport limited express” service would operate nonstop on this section every twenty minutes. Travel time would be approx. 16 min. Keikyū submitted the new train schedule to the Kantō Transport Bureau.
> 
> Keikyū Kamata Station is one of Ōta Ward’s primary terminals, together with JR Kamata Station. The station is near the ward offices and is surrounded by a shopping district, and many Ōta Ward residents make use of the station. The elevation of approx. 6 km of the Keikyū Main Line surrounding the station and roadway improvements are being carried out by the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government, but Ōta Ward is funding approx. ¥20 billion of the total project cost of approx. ¥165.1 billion. The elevated inbound (Shinagawa-bound) track will enter service on May 16. Complete elevation of the line, including the outbound track, is scheduled for FY2012. With the elevation of both tracks, Keikyū is considering increasing the number of trains on the section between Shinagawa and Haneda Airport.
> 
> The Ward Council and local representatives are critical of the new train schedule, which they claim “makes a fool out of Ōta Ward.” Others have asked, “Why are we spending local tax revenues on the Keikyū Line when it will just run nonstop through Ōta Ward?” However, spokespersons for Ōta Ward say they have yet to see an official new train schedule from Keikyū, leaving room for negotiation and hoping that the railway will change its mind. Spokespersons for Keikyū reserved any specific response, saying the railway is “sorting things out with the various stakeholders” and that there has been “no formal announcement yet regarding the new train schedule.”
> 
> The new runway and International Terminal at Haneda Airport are scheduled to open to the public in October, and a large number of international flights are expected.


Apparently, Keikyū had already published a press release for the new schedule on April 22, but promptly took it down, probably after Ōta Ward started grumbling about the proposed nonstop service. The problem is that the through-servicing operators—Toei Subway, Keisei Electric Railway, and Hokusō Railway—have already announced their schedule changes for May 16, all designed to fit together with Keikyū’s proposed schedule. The other factor is that Main Line rapid limited expresses (along with all the other service) will still continue to stop at Keikyū Kamata.

The original press release from Keikyū is saved here:
http://megalodon.jp/2010-0422-1105-15/www.keikyu.co.jp/corporate/press/press_files/100422.shtml

First, a construction update (2010.04.09):
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

The north end of the section to be elevated, closest to Heiwajima on the Keikyū Main Line. The right side is the inbound (Shinagawa-bound) track, which looks mostly done for the time being until the big push overnight (May 15 to May 16) when they switchout the tracks. It looks like they’ve set up something in between the current inbound and outbound tracks, perhaps to serve as protective fencing once they elevate the inbound track. It looks like this curve is going to be pretty sharp, but this is only going to be a temporary track anyways, so they may just reduce the speed limits on this section for the interim.










Very little space to work with, and it looks like they’ve done as much as they can before the work on May 15.










Diving beneath the new elevated structure…










We switch over to the Keikyū Airport Line to the switchout near Kōjiya and the new double crossover.










Small army of workers on the new elevated track.










Moving back to the Main Line on the southern end of the elevated section, near Rokugōdote.




























Now, some updates for Keikyū Kamata Station itself (2010.04.09):
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Approaching Keikyū Kamata from the south on the inbound track. This is actually temporary elevated track—the permanent inbound track is just to the right, on the second level of the stacked viaduct.










This section is a little strange as the inbound track goes up onto temporary elevated track and goes back down to enter Keikyū Kamata Station. The permanent track is largely complete, with overhead already strung.










New temporary stairwell connecting the new inbound platform and current outbound platform.










Another connecting stairwell. Because of the unique configuration of Keikyū Kamata Station, Airport Line trains in both directions currently use the outbound platform. As a result, Airport Line passengers may need to move up or down through the station when transferring at Keikyū Kamata. Currently, these movements are handled through underground passages, but with the elevation of the inbound track, they needed to construct easier connections.










Connecting passage.










A new stairwell between the old ground-level inbound platform and the new elevated inbound platform. Apparently, they will still use the old platform as an access route, even though trains will no longer stop here.










Future elevator shaft.


----------



## quashlo

*Construction update: Keikyū Daishi Line undergrounding*

Some pictures from 2010.04.09:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

West end of Sangyō Dōro (Industrial Road) Station, towards Higashi-Monzen. The tracks are currently supported by steel frames as they excavate the new underground tracks directly beneath.










Just before crossing Sangyō Dōro, the line is now single track, probably as a result of the need for construction space.










Inbound track is now gone at this location.










The approach underground will start in this area.










Line changes back to double track as we approach Kojima Shinden Station. Apparently, this section was originally single track, so when they made the section near Sangyō Dōro single track, they probably double-tracked this section (the new track is on the right) to earn back some slack in the train schedule. It seems they will also need a new track anyways as they construct the tunnel approach, which will probably require closing one of the two tracks.



















Now some photos at Kojima Shinden Station:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

On March 13, they switched to a new platform at this station, and trains now stop about 40 m from where they used to. The station now looks like this:










The station also now has two platforms instead of one. The location of the faregates hasn’t changed, so passengers now have to walk a little but further. This “passage” is really just the old platform.










The new temporary platform.










The new track at the station. Looks like they will be installing a fence or barrier on the other side of the track.










Since the platform is only temporary, the final shape is actually quite different. Looking at the bolts in the beams supporting the platform canopy, we can guess at the shape of the final track once completed.


----------



## quashlo

*Odakyū reveals FY2010 infrastructure investment plan*
http://www.odakyu.jp/program/info/data.info/5353_6545114_.pdf



> At Odakyū Electric Railway (HQ: Shinjuku Ward, Tōkyō; President: Ōsuka Yorihiko), we are currently in the process of actively improving the infrastructure of our railway business to ensure a comfortable, convenient, and pleasant experience for our customers. In FY2010, we will invest a total of ¥34.2 billion along the three objectives of augmenting capacity, strengthening safety measures, and improving service.
> 
> The summary of our FY2010 railway business infrastructure investment plan is below.
> 
> *Augmenting capacity*
> 
> *Advancement of the quadruple-tracking project (Higashi-Kitazawa – Izumi Tamagawa, 10.4 km)*
> With the completion of the 1.6 km Higashi-Kitazawa – Setagaya Daita section currently under construction, it will be possible to reduce overcrowding by increasing the number of trains during the morning rush hour, as well as reduce travel times by allowing for separate operation of local and express trains.
> 
> Last fiscal year, construction of the shield tunnel was completed, but in this fiscal year, excavation work beneath revenue tracks will continue via cut-and-cover. We will continue to carry out construction work in an effort to complete the project as soon as possible.
> *Beginning of work to convert local trains to ten cars*
> To further increase capacity during the morning rush hours after completion of the quadruple-tracking project, the inner-suburban local trains currently operating as eight-car consists are scheduled to be converted to ten-car consists. As a result, we will begin work this fiscal year on extending the platforms at Minami-Shinjuku Station.
> *Strengthening safety measures*
> 
> *Introduction of D-ATS-P*
> To substantially increase the safety of train operations, we are aiming to implement a new and even safer train control system (D-ATS-P; digital automatic train stop pattern) across all of our lines as a replacement for the ATS system currently in use, allowing for the establishment of speed limits on sharp curves and downgrades through a continuous and finer speed control. This fiscal year, we will continue with installation of on-train equipment, as well as trackside equipment work on the Tama Line.
> *Advancement of seismic reinforcement work*
> In order to keep damage from large-scale earthquakes to a minimum, we are proceeding with seismic reinforcement of our railway structures. In this fiscal year, we will carry out seismic reinforcement at Shinjuku, Minami-Shinjuku, Machida, and Odakyū Tama Center Stations, as well as between Yoyogi Hachiman and Yoyogi Uehara Stations and between Hon-Atsugi and Aikō – Ishida Stations.
> *Other*
> In order to minimize damage from natural disasters, we will conduct slope protection works between Hotaruda and Ashigara, as well as begin renovation works on the No. 1 Shōbu Tunnel (Shibusawa – Shin-Matsuda).
> *Improving service*
> 
> *Manufacture and refurbishment of rolling stock*
> Manufacture of commuter rolling stock and conversion to ten-car trains
> We will manufacture 20 cars (two ten-car consists) of our latest 4000 series commuter rolling stock. In addition, we will manufacture eight new intermediate cars for our 3000 series commuter rolling stock for coupling with existing six-car consists to form ten-car consists.
> Refurbishment of commuter rolling stock
> We will refurbish eight cars (two four-car consists) of our 8000 series commuter trains, installing wheelchair spaces, interior LED displays, automatic announcement systems, and bellows to prevent platform falls in between cars. In addition, we will reduce the environmental impact of these trains, including reducing the energy consumption of these trains through a change in control equipment, as well as reducing noise generated by equipment beneath the train floor, such as auxiliary power systems and air compressors.
> 
> *Improvement of station facilities and services*
> Improvement of station facilities
> We are carrying out large-scale improvement works at Ebina Station, and are scheduled to complete these works in September of this year. With the completion of this project, we will construct two platform waiting rooms with complete HVAC systems for use by passengers while waiting for trains on the platforms. After completion, out of our 70 stations, we will have a total of 76 platform waiting rooms across 46 stations.
> Installation of new destination sign equipment
> We will begin construction to install the destination sign equipment currently used at our major stations at all of our stations. This fiscal year, we are scheduled to install this equipment at Aikō – Ishida Station and Isehara Station on the Odawara Line, as well as Satsukidai, Kurihara, Kurokawa, and Haruhino Stations on the Tama Line.
> Installation of multi-purpose toilets
> We will install multi-purpose toilets for use by passengers in wheelchairs, ostomate passengers, and passengers with infants.


----------



## quashlo

*Odakyū redevelopment to be named Kyōdō Terrace Garden* 
http://www.odakyu.jp/program/info/data.info/5333_0124358_.pdf



> At Odakyū Electric Railway Co., Ltd. (HQ: Shinjuku Ward, Tōkyō; President: Ōsuka Yorihiko), we have decided on “Kyōdō Terrace Garden” as the name for the redevelopment area surrounding Kyōdō Station, and are aiming for a full opening in April 2011.
> 
> Kyōdō Terrace Garden is based on the concept of Kyōdō as a walkable neighborhood, and will be the name for the entire development area stretching east-west from Kyōdō Station to the former train yard, connected by the “Green Promenade,” a continuous pedestrian path rich in greenery. Starting with the Kyōdō Sports Club Building already open, the area will house apartments and a station shopping center, and feature an urban design that is in harmony with the surrounding environment.
> 
> The apartments range from the sixth to the eleventh floors, with a total of 253 units covering a wide range of housing types, from 1K to 3LDK, and are under construction on a parcel in the former train yard development zone. The housing will be known as Resia Kyōdō Terrace Garden, and is scheduled for move-in in December 2010. In order to provide a living environment that is safe and comfortable, we will introduce a security system based on IC farecard PASMO that transmits information to residents’ mobile phones—including when the main entrance has been unlocked, when family members have returned home, or when guests have come—as well as construct a landscaped atrium (approx. 1,000 sq m) and a green roof for the building.
> 
> In addition, the name for the new retail facility outside Kyōdō Station will be Kyōdō Corty, and in addition to anchor tenant and supermarket Odakyū OX, will feature a tenant composition focusing on goods and services that provide color and depth to customer lifestyles. In terms of facilities, open space such as a plaza and roof garden will also be constructed, as well as an approx. 10 m wide large terrace, which will become a symbol of the project, and a large semi-transparent glass canopy that creates an open and airy environment. In addition, the space shared between the terraces and passage will be designed to allow natural sunlight and wind to pass through, reducing the electricity load from air conditioning and lighting systems. We will also introduce solar panels and rainwater recycling systems to reduce environmental impacts.
> 
> Together with the completion of the quadruple-tracking of our rail line in the Setagaya area, Odakyū is moving forward with development that matches the unique qualities of neighborhoods. Kyōdō Terrace Garden will construct a place for people to gather and relax while still in harmony with the natural environment, and will contribute to the improvement of lifestyles for everyone in the neighborhood.
> 
> Resia Kyōdō Terrace Garden (left) and Kyōdō Corty (right)


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū strengthens retail development business*
http://www.tokyu-land.co.jp/news/2009/index_006.html



> The new company Tōkyū Land SC Management (HQ: Shibuya Ward, Tōkyō; President: Tsuchiya Mitsuo), established in January of this year jointly by Tōkyū Land Corporation (HQ: Shibuya Ward, Tōkyō; President: Kanazashi Kiyoshi) and Tōkyū Community Corporation (HQ: Setagaya Ward, Tōkyō; President: Nakamura Motonori), has begun business operations.
> 
> *Start of management of three shopping centers starting April 1*
> Starting on Wedensday, April 1, 2010, management of the Shibuya Tōkyū Plaza, Kamata Tōkyū Plaza, and Minoo Market Park Visola shopping centers, originally handled by Tōkyū Land Corporation, was contracted out to Tōkyū Land SC Management. Management and administration, planning, consultancy, and other business duties for the three facilities will now be carried out by Tōkyū Land SC Management.
> 
> After establishing its business foundation through the operation of these three facilities, by 2011 Tōkyū Land SC Management is also scheduled to handle operations of the Abenobashi A1 Area Type 2 Urban Redevelopment Project Building A2 (carried out by Ōsaka City, with Tōkyū Land Corporation as a special contractor for the project) retail facility currently under construction, set to become Ōsaka City’s largest shopping mall, as well as large-scale mixed-use buildings in planning stages for Omotesandō and Ginza, two of Japan’s largest retail areas.
> 
> *Tōkyū Land Group’s experience in retail facilities*
> Starting in the 1960s, Tōkyū Land Corporation was a pioneer in the industry, opening urban Tōkyū Plaza retail facilities in Tōkyō’s Shibuya and Kamata areas, and since then has developed and managed retail facilities across the country, primarily in the Greater Tōkyō and Kinki (Kansai) regions. For forty years until today, Tōkyū Land Corporation has built a wealth of experience in the industry, from project planning to tenant retailing and operations and administration. Currently, the company is moving beyond just urban retail facilities and expanding its business to an array of retail facilities, including regional suburban shopping centers and multi-entertainment facilities, as well as “information transmission” mixed-use retail facilities in central urban districts.
> 
> Meanwhile, Tōkyū Community Corporation, which has a wide array of experience specializing in the management of buildings and residential units, has put its experience to active use, achieving success in large mixed-use buildings that require comprehensive services. In recent years, the company has been expanding its business services to include planning and proposals for redevelopment projects, participation in long-term private finance initiative (PFI) projects, owner support regarding asset use, and property management.
> 
> *Goals and business policies of the new company*
> In recent years, the intensification of retail development has led to increased competition in the industry, and a higher degree of expertise is now demanded in the tenant retailing and merchandising (MD) fields of facility operations. New facilities currently under construction by Tōkyū Land Corporation are also designed as large facilities with an array of uses, and the need for implementing an operating structure adapted to each location has become necessary.
> 
> In order to build on the knowhow and technical expertise in retail facility operations collected by the two companies and comprehensively strengthen the competitiveness of our retail facilities, we have established Tōkyū Land SC Management. With the founding of the new company, Tōkyū Land Group will restructure our retail facility business lines with the aim of expanding and developing our retail facility business as well as actively expanding the scope of our business in the future to include management of outside properties.


----------



## quashlo

*Replacement for Tōkyū Bunka Kaikan to be named Hikarie*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tokyo/20100416/CK2010041602000049.html



> The name for the high-rise building under construction in the Shibuya New Cultural Block, set to become the forerunner of the redevelopment of the Shibuya Station area, will be Shibuya Hikarie. Spokespersons for Tōkyū Corporation and the rest of the joint development team say they hope the project “leads Shibuya into the future and becomes a light (_hikari_) that changes the world.”
> 
> Hikarie began construction last July on the site of the former Tōkyū Bunka Kaikan (Tōkyū Cultural Center) in Shibuya 2-chōme, Shibuya Ward, and is scheduled to be completed and opened to the public in spring 2012. The project is a mixed-use building that will house offices, a theatre, and retail, and will also offer space for the local Shibuya Ward Disaster Prevention Center. The building will be 182.5 m tall, with 34 aboveground floors and four belowground floors.
> 
> The name for the approx. 2,000-seat theatre that is the centerpiece of Hikarie will be Tōkyū Theatre Orb. The theatre will be a new performance stage for Shibuya, known as a center of drama, cinema, and music, and will host musicals and other “first-class entertainment.” Knowhow from Tōkyū Group’s Bunkamura cultural facility will also be put to good use for the project. The theatre will be elevated between the eleventh and 16th floors of the building in a “void” 70 meters above the ground, and visitors will be able to enjoy the night skyline from the theatre foyer.
> 
> In addition, the office space for lease from the 17th floor and up will have a total area of approx. 38,000 sq m, the largest in Shibuya.
> 
> Tōkyū has said that Hikarie will “inherit the DNA” of the Tōkyū Bunka Kaikan (opened 1956, closed 2003), which had served as the cornerstone of Shibuya’s cultural scene. Several redevelopment projects are in the works for Shibuya Station and the surrounding area, and the station building will be renovated in the future. Tōkyū hopes Hikarie becomes a new “center for cultural creativity in the Shibuya area” and a “force that changes Japan and the world.”


Official website for the project:
http://www.hikarie.jp/

Renderings:
_Source: http://sankei.jp.msn.com/_










The bottom right corner of the image is the Fukutoshin Line (and future Tōyoko Line) station at Shibuya.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East and Tōkyū expand Suica- and PASMO-compatible ID cards*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2010/20100410.pdf



> East Japan Railway Company (“JR East”; HQ: Shibuya Ward, Tōkyō; President and Representative Director: Seino Satoshi) and Tōkyū Corporation (HQ: Shibuya Ward, Tōkyō; President and Representative Director: Koshimura Toshiaki) have together devised a scheme for Suica- and PASMO-compatible student and employee identification (ID) cards, which combine commuter passes and other transport farecard functions onto IC-based student and employee ID cards. The two railways agreed to launch the service in February 2011.
> 
> Up until now, the business for Suica- and PASMO-compatible student and employee ID cards had been developed separately. However, Suica-compatible student and employee ID cards could not be loaded with commuter passes issued by private railways and subways, while the PASMO-compatible student and employee ID cards could not be loaded with commuter passes issued by JR East and other railways, forcing some students and employees to carry two cards depending on the location of their residence or the location of their school or workplace, and we have received requests from students and employees to allow passengers to choose one or the other.
> 
> In response, JR East and Tōkyū Corporation have joined forces to unify the specifications and management / operation duties for Suica-compatible and PASMO-compatible student and employee ID cards. Both Suica-compatible and PASMO-compatible student and employee ID cards will be provided to individual schools and companies, allowing students and employees to choose one of the two. As a result, the commuter pass coverage for ID cards has expanded, improving service for students and employees and allowing for the interchangeable use of Suica-compatible and PASMO-compatible student and employee ID cards—with high functionality and reasonable cost—for school-wide and company-wide systems.
> 
> Suica- and PASMO-compatible student and employee ID cards are provided through coordination between affiliated systems firms (Tōshiba Plant Systems & Services Corporation, Tōkyū Construction, SAXA, Inc.), which supply cards and school- and company-wide IC card identification systems to schools and corporations, and card issuance and administration firms (Tōkyū Corporation and Tōshiba Plant Systems & Services Corporation for Suica, and Tōkyū Corporation for PASMO), which maintain and consolidate necessary information for student and employee identification cards.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East subsidiary opens new food court at Akihabara Station*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100426/biz1004261339005-n1.htm



> On april 26, Nippon Restaurant Enterprise (NRE; HQ: Minato Ward, Tōkyō), a JR East Group subsidiary that handles in-train food sales, held a private tour of Tōkyō Food Bar, its latest type of station food court scheduled to open inside JR Akihabara Station on April 28.
> 
> The new food court assembles together seven popular stores offering authentic cuisine. Included are Ginza Bairin, a _tonkatsu_ restaurant founded in Ginza in 1927; Indian curry house Tandoor Gar, a collaboration with Gara Naka-Kaigan, a popular Indian restaurant in the Shōnan area; and Tōkyō Backhaus, a specialty bread shop produced by a bread baker with three generations of history in France.
> 
> The food court covers 330 sq m and targets demand from businessmen, shoppers, and tourists who use Akihabara Station. NRE is aiming for annual sales of ¥1 billion for the whole food court.
> 
> This is the first time the company has constructed a food court of this scale, and President Asai Katsumi says, “We are looking to prove this model in Akihabara, and then expand it to other stations in the future.”


Rendering:
_Source: Nippon Restaurant Enterprise_


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Station in transformation*
http://mytown.asahi.com/yamanashi/news.php?k_id=20000221004230001



> *Transformation into the face of an international city*
> Tōkyō Station is undeniably the gateway to Tōkyō. The station opened in 1914, and was a sight to behold when constructed, with its 335 m long, three-story station building in red brick and two large domes.
> 
> During the Japanese National Railways (JNR) era, the station was the central terminal of Japan both in status and function. Even when it was no longer “Japan’s” central terminal after privatization and breakup of the JNR in 1987, it still remains a train station with symbolic significance.
> 
> A total of approx. 4,300 trains serve the station daily across JR East, JR Central, and Tōkyō Metro. Looking only at JR East, daily entries and exits are approx. 790,000 (FY2008), but when adding JR Central and Tōkyō Metro users into the mix, the number jumps to 1 million, speaking to the station’s role as a major terminal station.
> 
> Yet Tōkyō Station is undergoing a major transformation. In preparation for the next 100 years, the station is being reborn into a new “face” fit for the global city Tōkyō.
> 
> On the Marunouchi side, restoration work is proceeding to return the red brick station building to its former glory at the time of its construction. Completion is scheduled for late FY2011. At the moment of completion, the station will reveal its impressive appearance, symbolizing the history of the capital city Tōkyō.
> 
> Meanwhile, on the Yaesu side, the station will be reborn in a cutting-edge design based on the theme of the future metropolis. To the left and right of Yaesu Exit, two modern skyscrapers already stand, while in the central area connecting the two buildings, a covered pedestrian deck reminiscent of a giant light sail is under construction. This side is scheduled to be finished in FY2013.
> 
> The interior of the station has also undergone dramatic change. In the _ekinaka_ (station retail) area, a passage on Basement Level 1 inside the paid area of the station has been transformed into a modern passage that exudes chic. In the central passage on the ground level, South Court “ecute” opened on March 28. Featuring a showcase of sweets shops, prepared foods, and general accessories, the area is abuzz with customers, reminiscent of the basement floor of a department store.
> 
> The Tōkyō Station Ichiban-gai underneath the Yaesu Exit of the station doesn’t disappoint either. Home to the new Rāmen Street and Tōkyō Character Street, featuring a collection of themed television station character and mascot goods, Tōkyō Station Ichiban-gai is garnering attention as a new landmark.
> 
> Tōkyō Station is transforming from a place where passengers board and alight trains to a place where people gather and have fun, but of course, there are things that will remain unchanged: travel. The scene of travelers with suitcases in tow won’t change anytime soon, so long as this place remains a station.


Some updates on the renovation (2010.04.09):
_Source: http://thankyou2200.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_

Marunouchi North Exit










Marunouchi Central Exit




























New electric taxi sneaking into the picture.










Marunouchi South Exit


----------



## quashlo

*JR East expands vegetable gardening program*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2010/20100415.pdf



> At JR East, we are advancing “green roof” projects at station tenant buildings and other locations as part of our environmental sustainability program. At Ebisu Green Garden, the rooftop garden at JR Ebisu Station that opened in April of last year, we also launched soradofarm, a membership-based vegetable garden that allows members to be in touch with open space, the earth, and plants in the midst of central Tōkyō, and have received many compliments on the service from our customers.
> 
> In addition, as part of a joint effort between JR East and Tōhō-Leo Co., the firm responsible for administration and operation of soradofarm Ebisu, we will now open a new membership-based vegetable garden (soradoform Toda) near Toda Station on the JR Saikyō Line. On Saturday, May 1, we will hold an opening ceremony for the new garden.
> 
> *Details:*
> 
> Six-minutes walking distance from Toda Station on the Saikyō Line. Customers can now discover the joys of vegetable gardening within their immediate lifestyle zone.
> Beginners are welcome. Basic gardening tools for rental are provided free of charge. Support staff will regularly come by to offer advice on vegetable gardening.


Office website:
http://www.soradofarm.com/


----------



## quashlo

*Keiō Line to begin automatic announcements in Japanese and English*
http://www.keio.co.jp/news/update/news_release/nr100426v02/index.html



> At Keiō Corporation (HQ: Tama City, Tōkyō; President: Nagata Tadashi), starting Saturday, May 1, we will introduce automatic announcements in Japanese and English on a portion of trains on the Keiō Lines, with the aim of augmenting our provision of information to foreign passengers—including tourists from overseas visiting Mt. Takao—and standardizing our in-train announcement service.
> 
> *Start*
> Saturday, May 1
> 
> *Affected trains*
> A total of 16 trains (Keiō 9000 series and 7000 series trains). We will begin automatic announcements on these trains on May 1, and continue with gradual introduction to other trains afterwards.
> 
> *Languages*
> Japanese and English. By launching new English announcements, we hope to improve the provision of information to foreign passengers and ensure a more comfortable ride. The section of the Keiō Line between Shinjuku Station and Takao-san-guchi Station has been identified by the Commissioner of the Japan Tourism Agency as a section for implementation of improved information provision under the Act on Promotion of Inbound Tourism through Enhancing Travel Convenience of Foreign Tourists (Foreign Tourist Travel Convenience Act). We will continue to expand our information provision in foreign languages in stations and trains on this section of the Keiō Line.


Inside a 9000 series train with the launch of the new announcements. Still a little bit off coming from a native English speaker, but I think the English announcements here are still better than those used on JR or some of the other railways, as they tell you important things that normally don’t get translated, like which train leaves first during a cross-platform transfer.





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro to install security cameras at all stations*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/dy/national/20100427TDY02T08.htm



> Tokyo Metro Co. will place cutting-edge security cameras in all subway stations within the current fiscal year to be used to solve disputes between passengers, monitor violence against station staff and better direct people during rush hour.
> 
> The new system will enable employees to see images from every station simultaneously from one location. The cameras are also intended to be used for counterterrorism.
> 
> An increasing number of railway companies have improved or will improve their security camera systems. Recently, Keihin Electric Express Railway Co. introduced a new remote-control camera. However, regulations governing the operation of these cameras have not been revealed to the public. Specialists claim such rules should be made public to reassure passengers.
> 
> At the end of March, Tokyo Metro announced that the number of late-model security cameras that the company has installed since fiscal 2007 will increase to 6,542 units in fiscal 2010, up 1,832 from last fiscal year. It plans to increase the number of stations equipped with such cameras from 117 to all 170 stations.
> 
> Images from stations are sent to headquarters and control centers via the Internet, while station staff can simultaneously check on conditions at their stations.
> 
> The system worked well for guiding passengers when Typhoon No. 18 hit Tokyo in October and caused service delays on the Tozai subway line. Trains were stopped between Toyocho and Nishifunabashi stations for about five hours, affecting about 29,000 passengers. At that time, new security cameras enabled station employees to check crowds at each station and efficiently guide passengers, helping to minimize confusion, according to a Tokyo Metro official.
> 
> Since the Moscow subway suicide bombings on March 29, Tokyo Metro has also emphasized the importance of security cameras for their use in counterterrorism.
> 
> Privacy protection is a concern with security cameras and the archiving of images. However, Tokyo Metro is reluctant to announce details on their operating regulations "in the interests of crime prevention."
> 
> Saved images may be handed over to police or to prosecutors for purposes of crime investigation, Tokyo Metro said. The firm has declined to reveal the number of cases in which images have been provided to investigators.
> 
> Like Tokyo Metro, many leading private railroad companies have not released their operating regulations.
> 
> "The use of advanced technology is an inevitable social phenomena," said Nobuo Komiya, criminology professor at Rissho University. "However, if the operating regulations are not disclosed, it will be hard for the public to believe that the cameras are being used appropriately. These regulations must be made public to prevent the inappropriate use of images."


----------



## quashlo

*Schedule for platform door installation at four Yūrakuchō Line stations revealed*
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2010/2010-25.html



> At Tōkyō Metro (HQ: Taitō Ward, Tōkyō; President: Umezaki Hisashi), we have been moving forward with installation of platform doors as part of our safety strategy (to help prevent passengers from falling off the platform or coming into contact with trains), in order to ensure a comfortable experience for our customers. Recently, as part of the plan to introduce platform doors to all stations on the Yūrakuchō Line (completion scheduled in 2012), the timeline for installation and start of operations of platform door systems at the four stations between Chikatetsu Narimasu Station and Hikawadai Station has been determined.
> 
> At the four stations receiving installations in this phase, we will gradually bring the systems online after we have placed the equipment on the platform and completed fine-tuning. The schedule for installation and start of operations is detailed below.
> 
> The platform doors to be installed on the Yūrakuchō Line are half-height doors, similar to the ones used on the Marunouchi Line and Fukutoshin Line, but with a new transparent toughened glass sections embedded in part of the door leaves. As a result, passengers can ascertain the gap between the platform and the train even when the platform doors are closed. The glass sections also have other benefits, including extending the range of vision and improving the openness of the platform area.
> 
> In addition, at specific locations on curved platform sections where the gap between train and platform is large, we will install moveable gap fillers, increasing passenger safety even further.
> 
> *Timeline for Yūrakuchō Line platform door installation and operation*
> 
> *Chikatetsu Narimasu*
> Installation: July 3 (Track A) and July 10 (Track B)
> Start of service: October 16, 2010
> *Chikatetsu Akatsuka*
> Installation: June 19 (Track A) and June 26 (Track B)
> Start of service: September 25, 2010
> *Heiwadai*
> Installation: June 5 (Track A) and June 12 (Track B)
> Start of service: September 11, 2010
> *Hikawadai*
> Installation: May 22 (Track A) and May 29 (Track B)
> Start of service: August 21, 2010


----------



## quashlo

*Underground 1seg plan could launch next year*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/atmoney/news/20100424-OYT1T01080.htm



> On April 24, it was revealed that the Ministry of Internal Affairs and Communications (MIC) is looking into a broadcast allocation plan in response to a Tōkyō advertising firm that is planning Japan’s first “Underground 1seg,” an exclusive mobile terrestrial digital broadcasting station that would allow mobile users to watch content inside underground subway stations and trains.
> 
> Current 1seg broadcasts cannot be viewed underground due to interference, but the MIC has determined that Undeground 1seg would also be useful in the event of emergencies, and plans to decide on a bandwidth allocation plan in July.
> 
> The advertisement firm planning the project is NKB Inc. (HQ: Chiyoda Ward, Tōkyō), which handles advertisement inside stations and trains. The same group also operates restaurant information site Gurunavi (Gourmet Navigator).
> 
> After conducting a trial operation later this year on some subways in Tōkyō Prefecture, the company plans on launching actual broadcasts in the Greater Tōkyō area as soon as next year.
> 
> The service would allow users to watch content inside subway stations, surrounding underground retail facilities, and moving trains. Regular broadcasts will include news, weather forecasts, and information on local events, and during train delays or disasters such as earthquakes, associated information will also be broadcasted. If there is support for television drama and variety shows, the company is also considering the possibility of coordinating with television stations to broadcast these programs.
> 
> In the event of emergencies or disasters, subway passengers may have difficulty using their mobile phones to make calls due to interference, but can still receive the latest information through Underground 1seg.


----------



## quashlo

*Mother shares story of commuting with a young child*
http://www.asahi.com/special/hug/TKY201004190221.html



> Just why do Kawasaki City resident Wakatsuki Akiyo (37) and her eldest daughter Anna (5) love taking the trains every morning during the rush hour? Because they can meet up with their “train buddies,” a group of over ten acquaintances ranging between their 20s and their 80s.
> 
> Wakatsuki works at cosmetics company The Ginza in Tōkyō’s Ginza district. In October 2004, she gave birth to her eldest daughter and returned to work after about a year, but Anna was placed number 48th on a wait list at a local daycare facility. Instead, Wakatsuki decided to leave Anna with the company daycare facility at Shiseidō, the parent company of The Ginza.
> 
> Starting from a private railway station, they transfer at an intermediate station to reach Shimbashi Station on the subway, a 28-station journey. And so began her days of commuting on packed trains during the 7:00 hour, with Anna in a baby carrier around her shoulders.
> 
> It’s not uncommon for passengers riding trains or buses together with small children to feel ashamed or embarassed. In a March survey of members of Aspara Club, _Asahi Shimbun_’s membership service, respondents said they did all they could to make sure their children stayed quiet. Some also said that when their babies started crying, other passengers gave them stares, and they had to get off at an intermediate station.
> 
> For Wakatsuki, her daughter rarely cried. And yet, other passengers said she “lacked common sense” for bringing a young child onto a crowded train, and some gave them indignant stares.
> 
> As a result, she tried to take the same train at the same time, every morning. She figured that passengers who didn’t like children would simply avoid the car they boarded.
> 
> And before she knew it, a ripple effect had begun: Little Anna began remembering the faces of the passengers who boarding their car. “Hi!” “What happened to you yesterday?” Anna had begun talking to the other passengers.
> 
> When Wakatsuki was trying to place some of her belongings on the overhead racks, one man lent a hend. When Anna, only two-years-old at the time, said, “Thanks,” the man smiled.
> 
> “Where are you headed to?”
> “There’s a daycare center at my office.”
> “Oh, really? It must be hard doing this everyday.”
> 
> Exchanging words every morning, other passengers gradually joined the group. Talking about how tall Anna had grown, or how she went to the park to play—her “train buddies” had increased. After one buddy offered their business card three years ago, they now eat out together several times a year. And the star of the show is Anna of course.
> 
> Oyama Fumihiro (57), one train buddy who works at a travel agency, says, “When commuting, I feel much more at ease hearing children’s voices than when reading the newspaper or a book.” His two children are already adults now. He says Anna, who talks to him on the train, is cute enough to be a grandchild.
> 
> Exchanging words can transform any space into a welcoming atmosphere, even the brutal environs of a commuter train.
> 
> Next year, Anna will finish her stint at the daycare center and enter her local elementary school. There’s only one year left for her to commute together with her train buddies.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Thanks for all the updates quashlo. As a user of the Yokosuka Line platform at Yokohama Station for over 30 years, the widening is a very welcome development. Frankly, with the Shonan Shinjuku Line services in addition to Narita Express, platform crowding was getting out of hand. 

One thing about Yokohama Station that never changes is construction- it never seems to end. I suppose it's necessary for the fifth busiest station in Japan, located on a relatively narrow parcel of land.


----------



## ShibuyaBoy

Cool update!!! 

To be honest, Im quite excited for the new international terminal at haneda, and the new monorail station. The building seems to be more "asian" in architecture, kind of similar to the Gimpo airport in Seoul. What do you guys think of Narita's decline in importance? Although, Narita is always supposed to grow, right?

Keio line's announcements actually have correct pronounciations of the stations. This is great, it will help to keep foreign tourists feel very foreign, because the english announcements will help them pay attention the correct Japanese pronounciations instead of having all the Japanese announcements go way over their head. So the english announcements, I think, will help to further develop the feeling that they are really no longer in Kansas...:lol:


I always ask you questions Quashlo, but what's the whole the keikyu project about, besides grade separation. Are they quadruple-tracking it? Can you currently go directly from Haneda to Yokohama on an express train?

And am I seeing the new map right? So are they really planning to make another station at Sengakuji for the Yamanote line? I wonder what the incentive would be, what is at Sengakuji? I always thought of it as a weird station, namely because Keikyu actually ends at Sengakuji (instead of the logical end at Shinagawa)? Do you know the history of this? And I forgot, but the Sengakuji station, I believe has Keikyu-style signs, so Keikyu operates the station, right?


----------



## ukiyo

I love this thread


----------



## Speeed

*Great Updates!*

Thanks Quaslo! I can honestly say that this is the one thread, with all your updates, that I look forward to reading most. Thanks for doing what most of us just aren't capable of doing.


----------



## quashlo

^^ As always, thanks for all the comments.


----------



## quashlo

ShibuyaBoy said:


> Keio line's announcements actually have correct pronounciations of the stations.


Yes... I might have mentioned this earlier elsewhere, but I hate what JR does, changing the pronunciation to match how it thinks tourists will pronounce it. I much prefer Keiō's approach, keeping the pronunciation pretty much identical to Japanese.



ShibuyaBoy said:


> I always ask you questions Quashlo, but what's the whole the keikyu project about, besides grade separation. Are they quadruple-tracking it? Can you currently go directly from Haneda to Yokohama on an express train?


The Keikyū project is mostly a grade-separation project, but it will also resolve the situation with Airport Line trains where they all have to use Platform 1 at Keikyū Kamata, which is a bottleneck in the network. After they elevate Keikyū Kamata and all the tracks, Airport Line trains will have direct access to / from both directions of the Main Line and the single-track section of the Airport Line near Keikyū Kamata will be double-tracked.

And yes, there are direct trains running Haneda-Yokohama and beyond (mostly limited expresses, but a few locals and _kaitoku_ runs).



ShibuyaBoy said:


> And am I seeing the new map right? So are they really planning to make another station at Sengakuji for the Yamanote line? I wonder what the incentive would be, what is at Sengakuji?


This is the new station proposed for Tamachi Car Center (the giant car yard between Shinagawa and Tamachi) once the Tōhoku Through Line opens (at least my interpretation of it). When the through-service between Tōkaidō Line and Tōhoku Line / Jōban Line trains begins in 2013, they will downsize the yard and shift the functions over to Oku Car Center. So while I don't think there have been any official announcements from JR East, it's widely rumored that they will downsize the yard, use the excess land for a new station, and develop the rest, perhaps something like Shiodome? 

There is this tempting article title from the April 12 edition of 建設工業新聞:
東北縦貫線工事本格化・下／鉄道接続で大規模再開発を誘発／跡地利用検討に着手 

However, I don't have a subscription, so I have no idea what it says. But apparently, there has already been some movement in the yard, with demolition of some buildings and track-related stuff.



ShibuyaBoy said:


> I always thought of it as a weird station, namely because Keikyu actually ends at Sengakuji (instead of the logical end at Shinagawa)? Do you know the history of this? And I forgot, but the Sengakuji station, I believe has Keikyu-style signs, so Keikyu operates the station, right?


Actually, it is operated by Toei, I think just the signs for Platform 1 are designed to be like Keikyū signs, since this is the track that leads to Shinagawa. If I remember correctly, Keikyū constructed the tracks from Shinagawa to Sengakuji for the express purpose of allowing through-service with Toei Subway Line 1 (the Asakusa Line).


----------



## Northridge

quashlo said:


> *Keihin-Tōhoku Line / Negishi Line cab view*
> 
> Complete one-way cab view of a Keihin-Tōhoku Line / Negishi Line rapid train from Ōfuna in Kamakura City to Ōmiya in Saitama City. Distance covered is 81.2 km and journey time is approx. 110 min.
> 
> Part 1 (Ōfuna – Kōnandai): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yd35JFFys04&hd=1
> Part 2 (Kōnandai – Isogo): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u_mhLV7z0g&hd=1
> Part 3 (Isogo – Yamate): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sv6rqIOTn0Y&hd=1
> Part 4 (Yamate – Yokohama): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx2y_6cbyNw&hd=1
> Part 5 (Yokohama – Shin-Koyasu): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6JNazi24JM&hd=1
> Part 6 (Shin-Koyasu – Kawasaki): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGxr2E1Rt8A&hd=1
> Part 7 (Kawasaki – Ōmori): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LpWVfGB5w0&hd=1
> Part 8 (Ōmori – Shinagawa): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUKpiTMWwWQ&hd=1
> Part 9 (Shinagawa – Tōkyō): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrCHSqbNqhA&hd=1
> Part 10 (Tōkyō – Tabata): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQaQfPlpCKY&hd=1
> Part 11 (Tabata – Akabane): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjmXtxm239s&hd=1
> Part 12 (Akabane – Warabi): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwZULs37o-w&hd=1
> Part 13 (Warabi – Kita-Urawa): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOiZHenQBrU&hd=1
> Part 14 (Kita-Urawa – Ōmiya): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmjOkF8VCVY&hd=1


Thanks for the links!
Does the Yamanote Line have youtube clips in the same great Quality?


----------



## quashlo

Try this:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44813706&postcount=444

Unfortunately, something happened with the YouTube plugin or whatever and all the videos play at crappy quality when embedded, so just go to the actual YouTube page and switch to HD.


----------



## Northridge

Thank's


----------



## Svartmetall

Just going to add a few pictures of my own (hope no one minds). Tokyo truly is the rail capital of the world, however, the Kansai region was just as good (photos coming later). 

Akihabara station with the Keihin-Tohoku line and Yamanote line. 









Yamanote train interior. 









Chuo-Rapid service at Shinjuku.









View across Shinjuku station.









The JR lines alone in Tokyo. 









Ueno station showing the interchange between Tokyo Metro and the JR Lines. Keisei Ueno station is joined to the JR station too by walkway. 









Odaiba transport in the form of the Yurikamome.









Yokohama Minatomirai line.

















The Tama monorail.









Mt Takao Funicular









Keio line heading out to Hachioji from Kitano station. 









Chiba Monorail.









Monorail at the Chiba Port expansion.









Outside Ikebukuro station









My N700 Shinkansen at Tokyo station.


----------



## Sr.Horn

Nice pics! but, it's a 700 SERIES Shinkansen


----------



## Svartmetall

Sr.Horn said:


> Nice pics! but, it's a 700 SERIES Shinkansen


Sorry, I should have been more clear. I should have expanded my sentence and said I was catching a Nozomi (hence the N) stopping pattern 700 series Shinkansen to Kyoto. I'm lazy. :lol:


----------



## quashlo

^^ Thanks. Please post whatever you got. 
I'm surprised you got out to Chiba... Definitely not on the typical tourist's itinerary.

I'm curious to know where you visited in Kansai now (and how you got there).


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> I'm surprised you got out to Chiba... Definitely not on the typical tourist's itinerary.


I think he's a monorail fan. He'll probably knock himself out riding the one in Osaka- I think it's the longest one in Japan:lol:


----------



## Svartmetall

quashlo said:


> ^^ Thanks. Please post whatever you got.
> I'm surprised you got out to Chiba... Definitely not on the typical tourist's itinerary.
> 
> I'm curious to know where you visited in Kansai now (and how you got there).


I wanted to see the major cities around Tokyo. I went up to Saitama on the Keihin-Tohoku line to Omiya and had a walk around (as well as visiting a really great temple there) then went back down on the Saikyo line to Musashi-Urawa to interchange with the Musashino line which I took to Shim-Matsudo station to interchange with the Joban line to Kashiwa city. After a while there I took the Tobu Noda line to Funabashi and from there the Chuo-Sobu line to Chiba. It was just a nice round trip around the Eastern parts of Tokyo. It just showed me how efficient the railway system around Tokyo is!

I stayed in Kyoto and Osaka, but I visited Nara, Uji and a number of places around the suburbs of each city. I got to Kyoto on the Shinkansen but I didn't take too many train pictures because my camera was running low on memory (Japan was the fifth country I'd visited on this trip so I'd already taken a load of pictures). 

Also, I'd not say I am a monorail fan per se, I was just more interested on my last day in just doing a loop around Tokyo. I'd seen all the major sights in the city I wanted to see, so this was just a last little test of the transportation system really and to see areas where Japanese families live.


----------



## TheKorean

JR East company, do they run subways or commuter rail? I read somewhere that the company operates commuter rail but from the vehicles, they look like they operate rapid transit.


----------



## quashlo

TheKorean said:


> JR East company, do they run subways or commuter rail? I read somewhere that the company operates commuter rail but from the vehicles, they look like they operate rapid transit.


A substantial portion of the network is "rapid transit," with many of the lines operating between two- and five-minute frequencies. You can get some level of understanding of which lines operate at "rapid transit" level from my post here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=24782234&postcount=492

"Commuter rail" is a misnomer, as the service is not like your typical commuter rail in the U.S. However, this term is frequently used in English when referring to JR and the private railways, although I don't exactly know why... Perhaps to distinguish them from the "subways" (Tōkyō Metro and Toei Subway). Then again, the Japanese tend to call all their urban rapid transit trains (whether operated by subway, JR, or private railway) as 通勤型車両 (_tsūkin-gata sharyō_), lit. "commuter-type rolling stock," to distinguish them from higher-grade services like limited expresses, Shinkansen, etc. However, the trains themselves are what you see as metro / subway elsewhere (four doors per side, all longitudinal seating, etc.).


----------



## TheKorean

So subways act as both commuter rails and inner city public transportation like Seoul metro?

Tokyo subway system=complicated.

So JR East does run subways?


----------



## ShibuyaBoy

TheKorean said:


> So subways act as both commuter rails and inner city public transportation like Seoul metro?
> 
> Tokyo subway system=complicated.
> 
> So JR East does run subways?


Yes, the Tokyo train/subway system is complicated:bash:


I have actually been to Korea many times. Try not to understand the Japanese train system from a Seoul perspective. Pretty much everything in Tokyo is run by private companies, that includes both JR East, JR Central and Tokyo Metro. 

Subways in Japan have a much stricter definition than in most countries. In Japan, subways are almost entirely underground. Whereas in Seoul, some of the "subway" lines operate large sections, almost entirely, above ground. They also go further distances so subways act both as inter-city transit and inner-city transit. I would say that TOkyo's subways operate more as inner-city transit. While JR and the other countries act as "commuting" transit and end at the major stations in Tokyo. HOwever, in Tokyo some of the subways connect with these major companies at the major stations, and then become above ground, and don't operate as "subways". But, "commuter" rail is a misnomer because they operate so frequently (more frequently and faster than Seoul's) and to me I think they're more important for the Tokyo area than the subway system.

I do know that in Seoul, different private entities operate different portions of a line, but are under a public authority, so the ticket prices is "so" much cheaper than Tokyo. This and other reasons make it seem like it's easier to live a higher standard of life in Seoul. However, to go from one end of a line to the other takes such a long time, because the long distance commuting by train, minus the KTX, was never really developed in Korea like it was in Japan. SO the Subways in Korea pretty much seem like they function as everything with only 各停 service available.


----------



## ShibuyaBoy

Sorry for babbling, but I think it is a little bit related. Japanese train companies are able to make a large part of the business from the department stores that sit right next to or on top of their major stations. However, I always hear in Japanese news about falling dept. store sales. Since someone mentioned about Seoul, I think that they really need to go to the Dept. stores in Seoul. Because they are very similar, but the ones in Korea do a much better job in service and maintaining a fresh feel. In Tokyo, the basement level where you buy the food does well, but the other floors do not. In Korea, it seems like every single level to the top does well. Containing luxury brands, and also fashionable stores for college kids, as well as a level just made for Sports. On top of this they are more family-friendly (levels exclusively for kids and babies, etc.) , so families who might live outside of Seoul go to these dept. stores, and Im pretty sure that they have a much higher disposable income than the "fashionable" college kids. Also, some dept. stores in Tokyo still do a good job of maintaing the very top floor for the restaurants, but the Korean ones for some reason do it even better.


----------



## ShibuyaBoy

TheKorean said:


> So subways act as both commuter rails and inner city public transportation like Seoul metro?
> 
> Tokyo subway system=complicated.
> 
> So JR East does run subways?


Yes, the Tokyo train/subway system is complicated:bash:


I have actually been to Korea many times. Try not to understand the Japanese train system from a Seoul perspective. Pretty much everything in Tokyo is run by private companies, that includes both JR East, JR Central and Tokyo Metro. 

Subways in Japan have a much stricter definition than in most countries. In Japan, subways are almost entirely underground. Whereas in Seoul, some of the "subway" lines operate large sections, almost entirely, above ground. They also go further distances so subways act both as inter-city transit and inner-city transit. I would say that TOkyo's subways operate more as inner-city transit. While JR and the other countries act as "commuting" transit and end at the major stations in Tokyo. HOwever, in Tokyo some of the subways connect with these major companies at the major stations, and then become above ground, and don't operate as "subways". But, "commuter" rail is a misnomer because they operate so frequently (more frequently and faster than Seoul's) and to me I think they're more important for the Tokyo area than the subway system.

I do know that in Seoul, different private entities operate different portions of a line, but are under a public authority, so the ticket prices is "so" much cheaper than Tokyo. This and other reasons make it seem like it's easier to live a higher standard of life in Seoul. However, to go from one end of a line to the other takes such a long time, because the long distance commuting by train, minus the KTX, was never really developed in Korea like it was in Japan. SO the Subways in Korea pretty much seem like they function as everything with only 各停 service available.


----------



## TheKorean

ShibuyaBoy said:


> Yes, the Tokyo train/subway system is complicated:bash:
> 
> 
> I have actually been to Korea many times. Try not to understand the Japanese train system from a Seoul perspective. Pretty much everything in Tokyo is run by private companies, that includes both JR East, JR Central and Tokyo Metro.
> 
> Subways in Japan have a much stricter definition than in most countries. In Japan, subways are almost entirely underground. Whereas in Seoul, some of the "subway" lines operate large sections, almost entirely, above ground. They also go further distances so subways act both as inter-city transit and inner-city transit. I would say that TOkyo's subways operate more as inner-city transit. While JR and the other countries act as "commuting" transit and end at the major stations in Tokyo. HOwever, in Tokyo some of the subways connect with these major companies at the major stations, and then become above ground, and don't operate as "subways". But, "commuter" rail is a misnomer because they operate so frequently (more frequently and faster than Seoul's) and to me I think they're more important for the Tokyo area than the subway system.
> 
> I do know that in Seoul, different private entities operate different portions of a line, but are under a public authority, so the ticket prices is "so" much cheaper than Tokyo. This and other reasons make it seem like it's easier to live a higher standard of life in Seoul. However, to go from one end of a line to the other takes such a long time, because the long distance commuting by train, minus the KTX, was never really developed in Korea like it was in Japan. SO the Subways in Korea pretty much seem like they function as everything with only 各停 service available.


Ah I see.

So despite trains used are like the ones used for subway doesnt necessarily mean they are subways in Japan. Unlike in Korea or US where subways both go above ground and underground, subway in Japan means just underground, and inner city. Living in US and having lived in Korea, commuter rail meant a train that is faster than a subway cars serving outer suburbs. 

BTW if you meant that Seoul subways didnt have a faster express service, that is true not completely true. I think line 9, new subway line has a express service, and Seoul is soon going to have a faster commuter rail service along with the subways serving the suburbs. From what I hear anyway. But yea, out trains would seem slower compared to Japanese bullet trains. 

But seriously, I dont think our subways are too slow. We just dont have an express service for the most part.


----------



## ShibuyaBoy

Ah I see.

So despite trains used are like the ones used for subway doesnt necessarily mean they are subways in Japan. Unlike in Korea or US where subways both go above ground and underground, subway in Japan means just underground, and inner city. Living in US and having lived in Korea, commuter rail meant a train that is faster than a subway cars serving outer suburbs. 

BTW if you meant that Seoul subways didnt have a faster express service, that is true not completely true. I think line 9, new subway line has a express service, and Seoul is soon going to have a faster commuter rail service along with the subways serving the suburbs. From what I hear anyway. But yea, out trains would seem slower compared to Japanese bullet trains. 

But seriously, I dont think our subways are too slow. We just dont have an express service for the most part.[/QUOTE]


Well, in your definition of commuter rail, Japan's is similar to Korea. Because they generally seem to run faster than subway. However, they run at intervals sometimes of only a few minutes throughout the entire day. I actually did an internship once in Seoul at Gangnam digital complex. It took forever to get there by subway, because they stop at every single station. Seoul did just begin introducing commuter rail-like service (for example subway line 9), but I can say that its not anywhere near as sophisticated nor does it run as often as the rail system in the Tokyo area. Practically every non-subway line in Tokyo has several different versions of an express service running all day. And I am not talking about bullet trains. Actually, I believe KTX even runs a little bit faster than the Shinkansen. I am strictly talking about suburb-to-city transportation. In this case, Tokyo is way more developed than Seoul.

However, that's okay for Seoul's sake. I am not saying that Seoul is less developed or a worse city. Seoul actually has a better highway system and bigger boulevards that makes it exponentially easier to drive compared to Tokyo. I noticed that many people in Seoul actually just drive, particularly when its long distance. So the lack of good service of longer-distance rail (not KTX or Shinkansen) in Seoul is due to the higher percentage of people driving, in other words its not as important into the urban fabric as it is in Tokyo. 

I dont know how to put a link for it, but maybe if someone could put up Quashlo's map? TheKorean, you need to check out this map. Seems like you haven't spent much time in Tokyo, check this one out and then you'll understand better and have a better understanding of the magnitude in size and complexity of the Tokyo's rail system.

BTW, did you see my comment comparing Seoul's dept. stores and Tokyo's dept. stores?


----------



## TheKorean

^I know. I do acknowledge that our train system is less sophisticated, but its still pretty damn good system I think. We dont have as many demand for train service as does Japan. We are more of a car nation then Japan. I mean plenty of people use Seoul metro so it gets pretty bad, but not Japan bad during rush hour. Japan needs more train services. Korea can live with what they have. No need to expand for sake of expanding.

Korea also has more lands that can be used for roads due to the fact that Korea is less densely populated than Japan. A reason why we are more of a car nation. 

Yea. I have never been to a department store in Japan and havent been to one in Korea in over a decade. Cant say I am an expert.


----------



## ShibuyaBoy

Over a decade? Well, they're really nice. I mentioned them because I think that the Japanese train companies need to go there and learn something. Korean dept. stores do a much better job in updating themselves to appeal to both young people and families. Tokyo does have a few good niche smaller dept. stores, like 109. But they're exclusively for younger people, the major ones like Isetan, etc. are in deep trouble.

Please read my comments in entirety TheKorean, because I don't mean to argue, you actually just agreed with me that Korea is more of a car nation.

However, I would say that the countryside in Japan seems less dense than Korea's countryside, because in Korea you have the huge apt. buildings, although nice, are built even in the small towns. To the main point in the Japanese countryside, the car is defintely King like in Korea. It seems that using a car is much more efficient than public transportation in the Japanese countryside. Actually, I would say this for all the medium-sized cities too. (just my opinion though)


----------



## TheKorean

^Well yea, I agreed with you. We have more land available so we have more roads. Or bigger roads. 

I guess the Japanese cities must be quite crowded then. Japan has a lot of people considering how little land they have.


----------



## FML

AFAIK, South Korea has higher population density than Japan, so has less land available. The figure is higher, even if we only consider those of inhabitable lands; excluding mountains.

Japan - South Korea

Pop. density: 337.0 /km2 - 486.8 /km2

Inhabitable land: 33.6% - 36.7%
Pop. density per inhabitable land: 1,003.3 /km2 - 1,326.5 /km2


If South Korea feels less crowded, that's thanks to their better urban plannings, or lack of that in Japan.


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki awarded New York MTA rolling stock order*
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/10/cbtc-trials-on-new-yorks-flushing-line.html



> USA: New York’s Metropolitan Transit Authority has awarded Kawasaki Rail Car an $87•1m contract for 23 new R188 subway cars equipped with communications-based train control; delivery is scheduled for the fourth quarter of 2012.
> 
> The R188 is designed for use on Division A of the New York City Transit network, the former IRT lines, and will be assigned to the No 7-Flushing route. The contract also includes equipping 10 existing R142A cars with CBTC, giving MTA three 11-car prototype trains to test CBTC on the No 7, which is due to be resignalled.
> 
> The contract also includes an $384•3m option for another 123 R188s and conversion of 350 existing R142As, taking the total CBTC-enabled fleet to 506 cars. This would provide MTA with 46 11-car trains by the fourth quarter of 2015 to replace the R62A fleet on the No 7 line. Bombardier, which supplied NYCT’s R142 cars, decided not to participate in the tender.


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki wins DC Metro rolling stock order*
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/10/washington-metro-confirms-kawasaki-deal.html



> USA: Meeting on May 27 the board of Washington DC metro operator WMATA voted to approve a contract with Kawasaki Rail Car for 428 new vehicles, valued at $886m. Kawasaki was selected through a competitively negotiated procurement, and was judged to be offering the best overall technical proposal and the lowest cost. Award of a $1•48bn contract for up to 748 cars had been recommended at the board meeting in March, but the directors wanted more time to consider the proposal.
> 
> The deal is the largest single car order ever placed by WMATA. The Series 7000 cars are to be assembled at Kawasaki’s plant in Lincoln, Nebraska, with the first pre-series vehicles due to arrive in Washington in 2013 for an intensive inspection and testing programme. All 428 are scheduled to be in service by 2016.
> 
> The first 128 cars are allocated for the metro extension to Dulles International Airport, and will be financed by that project. They will be delivered in batches of 64 for each of the two phases. The other 300 vehicles are intended to replace WMATA’s oldest Series 1000 cars, built by defence contractor Rohr Industries between 1974 and 1978. These have been criticised by the National Transportation Safety Board for their structural weakness when subjected to dynamic forces in collisions.
> 
> ‘Today’s award is significant because it allows us to address our top safety priority — retirement of the original Series 1000 rail cars, which are more than 30 years old’, said Interim General Manager Richard Sarles.
> 
> The Series 7000 cars will incorporate crash energy management systems to improve safety. They will also have better passenger amenities such as more leg room for seated passengers, more handholds, LCD route maps, and resilient flooring instead of carpeting. The cars will be semi-permanently coupled in sets of four, whereas the existing stock is formed of married pairs.


----------



## quashlo

*Japanese woman keeps Delhi Metro construction site in shape*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/world/asia/100517/asi1005170003000-n1.htm



> After opening in 2006 with Official Development Assistance (ODA) from Japan, the Delhi Metro is becoming a critical means of transport in the Indian capital of New Delhi. There is a sole Japanese woman who has been in charge at the site of ongoing construction for subway extensions connecting New Delhi with surrounding areas: civil engineer Abe Reiko (46). With a team of approx. 250 Indian men under her command, she is in the midst of the battle to complete Delhi’s metro network.
> 
> “Safety belt!”
> 
> Inside the underground space of the All India Institute of Medical Sciences (AIIMS) Station near central New Delhi, Abe shouts a warning at one worker who forgot to put on his safety belt.
> 
> Abe is an assistant principal at general construction consulting firm Oriental Consultants. While small in frame, she has an immediate presence, and when she makes her appearance on the construction site, the workers who were sitting and chatting eagerly with each other begin to frown and assemble together.
> 
> “When I come, the whistle sounds: ‘The Madame is here,’” says Abe. “If being afraid of me increases awareness of safety, I will gladly become the devil.”
> 
> Between January 2008 and January 2010, Abe was in charge of tunnel boring work for the Delhi Metro. She returned to Japan for a short period of time, but returned to Delhi starting in February for the introduction of new safety technology.
> 
> Since FY1996, Japan has provided approx. ¥374.8 billion in international loans for subway construction and other projects in New Delhi. Weekday daily ridership on the Delhi Metro is 1.05 million. Once Phase 2 construction (approx. 83 km) is completed and all six lines are opened, the Delhi Metro will stretch approx. 143 km in length, surpassing the Ōsaka Municipal Subway and approaching Tōkyō Metro’s eight-line network (183.2 km).
> 
> Abe was born in Kudamatsu City, Yamaguchi Prefecture and grew up looking at the Kanmon Straits. With dreams of one day boring tunnels on her own, she enrolled in the Engineering Department at Yamaguchi University. She was the first and only woman in the Engineering Department.
> 
> But because she was a woman, she was unable to find a career after graduating, and even after completing graduate studies at Kōbe University’s Graduate School of Engineering, she was unable to even earn a chance to take entrance examinations for new positions. With help from those around her, she got a job at a mid-sized general contractor, but without a chance to work on tunnel construction, she became distressed, left behind watching her male colleagues as they made their way to and from construction sites.
> 
> After being convinced that she would go nowhere at this rate, she took a crash course in English and headed off to Norway on a company transfer and training program. However, she became mentally distressed, and with only her wallet and passport, took the return flight to Narita. After arriving in Narita Airport, she came back to her senses and made a U-turn back to Norway.
> 
> Afterwards, she continued working at construction sites overseas, from Taiwan to China, Qatar, and India. Her male Indian colleagues say she has “exceptional focus on her work” and highly respect her.
> 
> “The joy of completing the tunnel and seeing the light on the other side is something else,” says Abe. For female university students having trouble finding jobs, Abe encourages them not to give up hope. Abe herself is building her experience day by day, with hopes of one day having her name mentioned with big projects.


----------



## quashlo

*Fukuoka Women’s Academy announces joint nimoca and student ID cards*
http://www.nishitetsu.co.jp/release/2010/10_023.pdf



> Fukuoka Jo Gakuin (Fukuoka Women’s Academy), nimoca Co., Ltd., and Fuji Xerox Fukuoka Co., Ltd. have agreed to provide nimoca IC card functionality for student ID cards at Fukuoka Women’s Academy.
> 
> The nimoca Combined Student Identification Card is an extremely convenient multi-function card featuring the the IC farecard and electronic money functionality of nimoca combined with an ID card for Fukuoka Women’s Academy, which is considering future introduction of ID card-based systems for library use and various other campuswide implementations.
> 
> In addition, Fukuoka Women’s Academy is currently considering introduction of nimoca’s electronic money service at vending machines, retail outlets, and dining halls on campus (a portion of campus vending machines already accept nimoca).
> 
> Fukuoka Women’s Academy is celebrating the 125th anniversary of its founding today. nimoca is also celebrating its second anniversary today. Fukuoka Women’s Academy, nimoca, and campus systems developer Fuji Xerox Fukuoka will combine forces in a joint project that utilizes the technology of nimoca, which currently has over one million users, with the aim of improving the convenience of campus life for students and encouraging increased use of public transportation.


----------



## quashlo

*nimoca reaches 1 million cards in circulation*
http://www.nishitetsu.co.jp/release/2010/10_020.pdf



> IC card nimoca, which began service in May 2008, surpassed one million cards in circulation on Friday, May 7.
> 
> The spread of the card has far exceeded our expectations, reaching the five-year goal of one million cards in circulation in about two years.
> 
> With gratitude to all our customers for their constant patronage, we will launch special commemorative campaigns from Tuesday, May 18 to Saturday, June 12.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> Number of cards in circulation: 1,003,124 (as of Sunday, May 9)
> nimoca: 557,507 cards (55.6%)
> Star nimoca: 410,944 cards (40.9%)
> Credit nimoca: 34,673 cards (3.5%)
> 
> Progression of nimoca circulation:
> 200,000 cards
> Date reached: March 30, 2009
> Original target date: March 2009
> Average no. of new cards issued daily: 862
> 
> 400,000 cards
> Date reached: September 26, 2009
> Original target date: March 2010
> Average no. of new cards issued daily: 1,869
> 
> 600,000 cards
> Date reached: December 2, 2009
> Original target date: March 2011
> Average no. of new cards issued daily: 2,941
> 
> 800,000 cards
> Date reached: March 6, 2010
> Original target date: March 2012
> Average no. of new cards issued daily: 2,105
> 
> 1,000,000 cards
> Date reached: May 7, 2010
> Original target date: March 2013
> Average no. of new cards issued daily: 3,226
> 
> 
> 
> *History of nimoca service*
> 2008 May 18: Start of nimoca service
> 2008 October 13: Number of nimoca-affiliated Lawson stores in Fukuoka Prefecture increases to 50
> 2008 October 19: Start of service in Kita-Kyūshū area
> 2008 October 24: Announcement of joint campaign with Japan Air Lines (JAL)
> 2009 March 1: 50 Coca-Cola vending machines begin accepting nimoca
> 2009 March 15: Completion of introduction of nimoca to general bus lines in Fukuoka area
> 2009 March 31: Start of park-and-ride service with nimoca
> 2009 April 27: Launch of “JMBnimoca” joint JAL / nimoca card
> 2009 May 18: Kurume Nishitetsu Taxi begins accepting nimoca
> 2009 August 30: Completion of introduction of nimoca to Nishitetsu Group general bus lines and 14 mid-distance highway express buses serving the Fukuoka and Kita-Kyūshū areas
> 2009 October 27: All Lawson stores in Fukuoka Prefecture now accept nimoca
> 2009 October 29: nimoca surpasses 500,000 cards in circulation
> 2010 February 27: Shōwa Bus begins accepting nimoca
> 2010 March 13: Introduction of nimoca to the Kaizuka Line, and completion of introduction to all Nishitetsu rail lines; start of interoperability between nimoca, SUGOCA, Hayakaken, and Suica


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū and Fukuoka City Subway hesitant to introduce women-only cars*
http://kyushu.yomiuri.co.jp/entame/railway/news/20100519-OYS8T00738.htm



> JR Kyūshū and the Fukuoka City Transportation Bureau, which operates the city’s subway, are now being forced to take a hard look at whether or not to introduce women-only cars on their trains. After receiving requests from passengers to introduce the cars as a means of preventing _chikan_ (groping), the Kyūshū Transport Bureau requested that the two railway operators consider their introduction. However, both companies say, “Passenger loading in other cars will become more severe, leading to delays in service,” and are hesitant to introduce the cars at this moment.
> 
> It’s 8:00 am on the inbound platform at Nishitetsu Futsukaichi Station in Chikushino City, Fukuoka Prefecture. At the door locations for the women-only car, the last car of the train, office ladies queue up in long lines to board. One female office worker (33) who uses this car everyday smiled as she boarded an express train: “I feel at ease, and it’s comparatively less crowded, so it’s great.”
> 
> In May 2003, Nishitetsu introduced the women-only cars on a trial basis. After a survey of both male and female passengers, the railway found that 80 percent of all passengers and 65 percent of male passengers supported the women-only cars, and in Novemeber of that year, the railway permanently introduced them.
> 
> The service affects a total of eighteen limited express and express trains arriving at Fukuoka (Tenjin) Station between 7:41 am and 9:21 am on weekdays. Out of a seven-car train, the last car is designated the women-only car. Before introduction of the cars, there were approx. 40 reported cases of _chikan_, but this decreased by about 20 percent after implementation of the women-only cars.
> 
> With JR and subway users also clamoring for introduction of the cars, the Administrative Evaluation Bureau of the Kyūshū Section of the Ministry of Internal Affairs and Communications (MIC) issued a statement to the Kyūshū Transport Bureau requesting JR and the Fukuoka City Transportation Bureau examine the possibility of introducing the cars.
> 
> However, the two companies have already considered introduction of the cars in the past, and both had opted to forego introduction.
> 
> In 2005, JR Kyūshū held a companywide study session, but because train length can vary anywhere from four to twelve cars, the railway judged that it would be difficult for passengers to determine the exact location of the women-only car. “If we take out one car in a four-car train, the space for male passengers to board will be reduced. We also considered only introducing the cars on longer trains, but judged that this would lead to confusion for passengers,” explains the railway.
> 
> Meanwhile, among the nine publicly-operated subways across Japan, six operators have introduced women-only cars. But spokespersons for the Fukuoka City Transportation Bureau say the operator is not keen on the introduction of the cars: “If we establish women-only cars, the other cars in the train will become more crowded, and there is fear that dwell times will increase.” The subway also operates a through-service with the JR Chikuhi Line, and any such implementation must be worked out together with JR.
> 
> Yet even so, the resolve of female passengers clamoring for the introduction of the cars is strong. One female office worker (23) who commutes to her office in Chūō Ward, Fukuoka City by transferring between JR and the Fukuoka City Subway frowned: “Depending on the time of day and the car you’re in, the train can be packed shoulder-to-shoulder. If we had women-only cars, it would be much easier and safer to commute…”
> 
> Chief Administrative Advisor Mishima Hajime of the Administrative Evaluation Bureau of the Kyūshū Section of the MIC says, “If we allow the elderly and children to use the women-only cars as well, there are benefits for improving access for the mobility-impaired. I hope we can look at implementation on a trial basis during time periods and on line sections where possible.
> 
> *Women-only cars*
> First introduced on a trial basis by Keiō Electric Railway (HQ: Tōkyō) in December 2000 as a countermeasure against _chikan_ on late-night special service trains during the New Years’ season. The practice later spread to JR East, JR West, and private railways and subways throughout Japan. According to the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT), 31 operators and 81 lines across the country now use women-only cars.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Hakata Station area a hotspot for illegal bicycle parking*
http://kyushu.yomiuri.co.jp/entame/railway/tsubame/20100526-OYS8T00234.htm



> The Hakata Urban Planning Promotion Committee composed of Fukuoka City corporations, groups, and government officials will initiate a campaign against illegal bicycle parking in the area around JR Hakata Station. In March of next year, the full length of the Kagoshima route of the Kyūshū Shinkansen will open for service. An increase in tourists and businessmen is expected, and the committee is eager to make the neighborhood “a comfortable one.”
> 
> The area surrounding the station is dense with office buildings, and approx. 5,000 bicycles enter the area every weekday. Virtually all public roads and parks in the area have been designated by city ordinance as prohibited zones for illegal bicycle parking, and bicycle parking facilities in the area have capacity for 6,000 bicycles. However, these currently are not being used effectively.
> 
> Starting two years ago, a total of approx. 100 people from member corporations and groups have received training as countermeasure staff, and during the monthly cleanup effort, place tags on illegally-parked bicycles urging owners to use bicycle parking facilities. In April, participants were taken on a tour of locations where bicycles were being removed as well as the bicycle repository where illegally-parked bicycles are assembled.
> 
> Committee secretary Nakano Ryōta says, “As a result of illegal bicycle parking, the sidewalk is narrowed, and there are cases where owners park bicycles atop tactile detection tiles (for the visually-impaired). I hope the public and private sectors can come together to spread public awareness on improving bicycle manners.”


----------



## quashlo

*Progress on JR Hakata City*
http://kyushu.yomiuri.co.jp/magazine/shagan/1005/sh_100522.htm



> JR Hakata City (ten aboveground stories, three belowground stories) will be born at Hakata Station in conjunction with the opening of the full length of the Kyūshū Shinkansen in March of next year. As a station tenant building, it will boast the largest gross floor area in Japan, at 200,000 sq m. I captured the ever-changing construction site through the lens of my camera.
> 
> The four massive cranes atop the roof of the building thrust upwards into the sky. At one time, there were eight cranes, but with progress on construction, this number dropped to four. From the observation deck 55 m above the ground, visitors can see Taihaku-dōri stretching all the way to the sea, as well as Hakata Bay and Fukuoka Airport, and its likely this spot will become popular as a new tourist landmark. The cranes will also complete their duties at the end of this month and will disappear completely in June.
> 
> The building is a complex composed of three separate structures, with a one meter “gap” separating one building from the next. The design is intended to reduce structural loads during earthquakes, and columns on the third floor and above feature a total of 183 oil dampers to control vibration. When the building vibrates, these dampers deform ever so slightly, part of a seismic design that limits vibration.
> 
> With the opening fast approaching, retail facilities in the area are also jumping into action. Last month, Hakata Deitos (135 stores) inside Hakata Station published the _New Deitos Times_, a free informational magazine chock-full of information about its stores. The mall prepared 50,000 copies, but visitors take about 500 a day, and they will soon run out of spare copies. Itō Iori (29), chief secretary of the Sales Promotion Section at the facility’s Business Department, says, “For Deitos, which has many small, but unique shops, we are doing our best to put up a fight.”
> 
> The freshly constructed Platform 11 and Platform 12 at the station are new Kyūshū Shinkansen platforms completed where non-Shinkansen lines used to operate in the past. As part of the construction, the existing Platform 14 can no longer be used, and San’yō Shinkansen trains are getting an “early run” with Platform 12.
> 
> The ever-changing Hakata Station… The debut seems far too long away.


Quick view of the building under construction (2010.05):





_Source: *moriblog* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Shūnan City converts shuttle bus route to free service for trial*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/yamaguchi/news/20100501-OYT8T01072.htm



> On May 1, Shūnan City began a trial service offering free tickets for its Guruguru bus which circles the city’s central neighborhoods to tourists and other visitors of four city facilities.
> 
> The city received funding under the national government’s Urban Planning Grant Program and aims to connect visitors of popular facilities—many from outside the city—to the shopping district surrounding JR Tokuyama Station, hopefully bringing new life into the city’s urban areas.
> 
> The free tickets will be distributed at the Tokuyama Zoo, the Shūnan City Cultural Center, the Shūnan City Museum of Art and History, and the Kaiten (Manned Torpedo) Memorial Museum, which see approx. 700,000 annual visitors.
> 
> The bus service will run every Wednesday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday, and on holidays from 8:45 am to 5:45 pm, with one bus an hour. The buses arrive at and depart from Tokuyama Station and run on two routes: the Harbor-Imajuku Route via Tokuyama Harbor and Miyuki-dōri, and the Art Museum Route via the Zoo and the Museum of Art and History. Typical fares are ¥100 for adults, with children below elementary-school age free. The trial service will continue until the end of March next year and an analysis will examine the bus ridership statistics and pedestrian volumes through the commercial district.


----------



## quashlo

*Elderly in Tokushima City neighborhood take transportation into their own hands*
http://mytown.asahi.com/tokushima/news.php?k_id=37000001005220003



> Trial operations of the Fureai ComiBus community bus in Ōjinchō, Tokushima City will begin on May 24. Residents, frustrated at the inconvenience of not having retail within walking distance, have come together to operate the service. With existing bus companies struggling with lines in the red and not especially receptive to the prospects of new service, as population aging continues there is growing anxiety over securing lifeline transportation, even in urbanized areas.
> 
> “Lately, I can’t walk like I used to. If I buy ice cream, it just ends up melting, so I don’t buy it anymore,” says Funagi Mitsuko (86), a resident of Ōjinchō Furukawa, sighing. In order to buy daily goods, she goes once a week to the supermarket located 4 km away—a journey that takes her an hour each way.
> 
> The store within ten-minutes walking distance closed several years ago. Inside Ōjinchō, Prefectural Routes 29 and 39 have been constructed, but fixed-route bus lines operated by Tokushima City Bus and Tokushima Bus through the neighborhood come about once an hour, and the distance between Funagi’s house and the nearest station, JR Yoshinari Station, is still about 2.5 km.
> 
> In July of last year, Funagi and others assembled together approx. 200 people living in the area and established the Association for a Kawauchi–Ōjin Community Bus. The community bus service leases a jumbo taxi (capacity for nine passengers) from a Tokushima City taxi company, running four roundtrips a day on an approx. 7.4 km route between nearby Funagi’s home and the Marunaka Supermarket Seichō branch (Shōzui, Aizumi Town). Approximately 15 stops have been established, including near welfare facilities, fresh food markets, and neighborhoods with a high number of elderly individuals living alone. Dense residential areas and ricefield paths unfit for large buses are included in the community bus route.
> 
> The costs of the trial operation will be covered by approx. ¥380,000 in in financial assistance from local corporations. Assuming the service was operated as a free service for one year, the cost would be about ¥6 million. The citizens were largely unable to receive cooperation from the municipally-operated Tokushima City Bus or Tokushima Bus, both of which are struggling with lines in the red. In regards to a funding grant, chief Matsumoto Yasunori of the city’s Neighborhood Transport Section says, “I’d like to see the numbers and age demographics of the people using this trial service.”
> 
> Association for a Kawauchi–Ōjin Community Bus vice-secretary Kondō Keiko poses the dilemma: “We might still be inside Tokushima City, but there are still neighborhoods where it is inconvenient for the elderly to make a living. Even if we encourage people to be green and walk or take the bicycle to go shopping, where are all the shops?”
> 
> Nagoya University Graduate School of Environmental Studies associate professor Katō Hirokazu, who specializes in transport and environmental planning and provided advice on the trial service, was hopeful: “In areas with declining population, it’s easy for government to find a clear reason to provide financial assistance, but in urban areas, justifying the funding is more difficult. But when neighborhood residents come together to seriously discuss the issue of route alignment, the service ends up meeting residents’ complex needs and the government may find it less difficult to provide funding. I have no question this will be a success.” The trial service will operate until June 11.


----------



## quashlo

*Kintetsu, Hankyū Hanshin, and Keihan see revenues, profits down*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100514/biz1005142312031-n1.htm



> Financial results for FY2009 for Kansai’s four major private railways were assembled on May 14. As a result of a struggling economy and the swine influenza scare, all companies saw substantially reduced passenger revenues. All companies except for Nankai Electric Railway saw declining revenues and declining profit.
> 
> Nankai Electric Railway saw its railway business struggling, with revenues on the Airport Line decreasing by 7.6 percent as a result of declining passenger numbers at Kansai International Airport (KIX), but final profit was still up 34.5 percent over the previous fiscal year thanks to the acquisition of Tokushima Bus as a subsidiary and the completion of facilities construction at the Takashimaya Ōsaka Department Store.
> 
> Kintetsu Corporation saw its final profits decrease by 76.0 percent compared to the previous fiscal year as a result of extraordinary losses related to retirement payments, including calls for early retirement requests at subsidiary Kintetsu Department Stores. In its railway business, revenues on limited express trains dropped 8.5 percent, and ridership is at a historic low.
> 
> At Hankyū Hanshin Holdings, all business lines except entertainment-related business such as the Takarazuka Revue—including railway, hotel, and distribution—saw declining revenue and declining profit. The Hanshin Namba Line, which opened in March of last year, saw revenues of ¥3.4 billion, a 14 percent increase over initial estimates, as a result of a substantial non-commute ridership share. The renovated Hanshin Kōshien Stadium also performed well. Keihan Electric Railway saw its performance drop primarily in the transport business, including Nakanoshima Line revenues of ¥800 million—below initial projections—and pushed back its conversion to a pure holding company, initially scheduled for FY2010.


----------



## quashlo

*Closing day for Shijō Kawaramachi Hankyū store announced*
http://osaka.yomiuri.co.jp/eco/news/20100512-OYO8T00741.htm



> On May 12, it was revealed that the official closing day for the Shijō Kawaramachi Hankyū department store, scheduled for sometime this autumn, has been finalized as August 22. The contract with building owner Sumitomo Realty & Development doesn’t expire until the end of November, but will be pushed forward due to the time required to return the leased space to its original state after the store closes. The formal closing day will also allow the current tenant stores to finish their sales of summer wear while making it easier for the new tenant to begin sales of autumn or winter wear.
> 
> H2O Retailing, which counts Hankyū Hanshin Department Stores under its umbrella, finalized its intentions.
> 
> The succeeding tenant is still uncertain, and Sumitomo R&D’s Public Relations Department explains, “We have been looking at trying to bring in a retail tenant, but we have several proposals from various stores, and are currently in negotiation.”
> 
> The Shijō Kawaramachi Hankyū department store has a prime location directly connected to Hankyū Kawaramachi Station, but revenues were struggling as customers abandoned department stores and flocked to more popular bargain fashion shops. In January of this year, H2O announced its intentions to close the store.


Previous article first announcing the closure:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51485239&postcount=797


----------



## quashlo

*Keihan discovers 200 historic film recordings in its archives*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/national/news/20100513-OYT1T00728.htm



> At Keihan Electric Railway (HQ: Tenmabashi, Ōsaka City), which celebrated the 100th anniversary of its founding in April, 200 original film recordings have been discovered, including internal company movies recording tunnel boring and elevated viaduct construction.
> 
> The video is a priceless look at historic construction methods and former stations. The railway will now digitize the video for preservation.
> 
> As part of the document collection process for its 100th anniversary program, the railway discovered the films in March of this year in the underground warehouse at the former headquarters building, immediately east of its current headquarters, the OMM Building.
> 
> Included among the videos is the movie _Rail and Sweat_ (color, 49 min), filmed over three years starting in 1960 and documenting the construction of the new underground section of the line between Tenmabashi and Yodoyabashi; recordings of the elevation and quadruple-tracking of the section of the line between Tenmabashi and Neyagawa from the 1960s to mid-1970s; and Keihan television commercials from all decades.
> 
> _Rail and Sweat_ has deteriorated substantially, and the railway has digitized the film using the latest in preservation technology. Near Tenmabashi, where a unique construction method of sinking concrete boxes into the Tosabori River was utilized, the video shows images of workers stripped to the waist diving into the boxes and digging into the riverbed by hand; commuters switching to Ōsaka City trams, buses, and taxes at the terminal at Tenmabashi Station as they headed for the office districts; and scenes of Tosabori-dōri mostly empty and without any buildings.
> 
> Ōsaka University special associate professor Kinoshita Chieko, who specializes in modern art, says, “Video like this is a priceless record of not just company history but also society. However, the video was not preserved well. If other railway companies have video or photographs sleeping in their archives, I’d like to work together with them to examine the condition of the pieces and help preserve them for future use.”


A tour of the exhibit Keihan set up in the concourse of Sanjō Station in Kyōto:





_Source: *AhiruZuki* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*JR West reveals new 225 series train*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100517/biz1005171126005-n1.htm



> Using lessons learned in the April 2005 JR Fukuchiyama Line derailment where a rapid train derailed and crashed into an apartment building, JR West has completed its newest 225 series of inner-suburban trains, designed with improved safety features including a cab design that cuts the energy transmitted to passengers in a collision in half. The railway revealed the new train on May 17 at the plant of manufacturer Kinki Sharyō (HQ: Higashi-Ōsaka City, Ōsaka Prefecture).
> 
> A total of 226 cars will be produced at a cost of approx. ¥30 billion. The railway will begin running tests soon, and is scheduled to introduce approx. 120 of the cars into revenue service by the end of the fiscal year on special rapid and rapid service trains on the Tōkaidō, San’yo, and other lines.
> 
> According to JR West, the strength of the cab area on the end cars was augmented, while the car roof areas were designed to be collapsible to absorb the collision (“crushable zone”), reducing damage to the passenger section of the cars by half. In response to collisions along the side or at diagonal angles, joints at the roof, side, and floor of the cars were strengthened, making it difficult for the cars to deform in shape or be crushed.
> 
> A system that softens collisions by absorbing damage to portions of the rolling stock body is also used by JR East, but JR West independently developed its own system for diverting the collision energy to the upper sections of the car.
> 
> The size of the rings on standee strips have been increased over current size and the color has been changed to orange to allow passengers to quickly grasp them when needed, and after requests from victims of the derailment, the ends of overhead luggage racks have been designed with curves to prevent injury in the case of collision.
> 
> Spokespersons for JR West say, “We’ve incorporated all the safety countermeasures possible with today’s technology. We hope passengers enjoy and feel at ease and safe on these trains.”


KTV news report (2010.05.17):






Some images:
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

The first consist out of the Kinki Sharyō factory, an eight-car train. Aside from the ends, it doesn’t look drastically different from existing stock.










All the handles for standees have been switched from white to a yellow-orange. The handles attached to the seat have also been rounded. The rings hanging from the ceiling have also been increased from 80 to 130 per car.










Door areas got the typical treatment nowadays, with yellow strips to bring attention to areas where fingers or clothing can get caught.










Toilet.










Cab.










The redesigned cab area with “crushable zone.” The frame, vertical elements surrounding the passage, and the joints have been strengthened, but the roof is designed weaker to absorb the collision energy.




























Some videos of testing conducted 2010.05.18:
_Source: *tobu2181* on YouTube_

Testing the air horn and musical horn at Tokuan Station (Higashi-Ōsaka City) on the JR Katamachi Line:






Entering Tokuan Station:






Passing Yamashina Station in Kyōto City:






Departing Ogoto Onsen Station (Ōtsu City, Shiga Prefecture):






Apparently they had one small hiccup the first day where the lid of a fuse box on the roof of the train disappeared, probably because it wasn’t secured tightly at the factory:
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/affairs/crime/100519/crm1005191311011-n1.htm


----------



## quashlo

*JR West: Platform gates at Kita-Shinchi Station by next spring*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/s/article/2010052801000878.html



> At a May 28 regular press conference, JR West president Sasaki Takayuki announced that, as part of the railway’s efforts towards increasing safety, moving platform gates would be installed at Kita-Shinchi Station (Kita Ward, Ōsaka City) on the Tōzai Line in spring of next year to prevent passengers from falling onto the tracks. Such platform gates are already installed at some stations on the San’yō Shinkansen, but this is JR West’s first such project for a non-Shinkansen line.
> 
> The waist-high gates will be approx. 1.3 m tall and 140 m long, and will be installed on each of the inbound and outbound platforms, opening and closing in coordination with the trains’ doors. The cost of the project is approx. ¥350 million, with Ōsaka City and the national government each funding ¥100 million and JR West picking up the rest.
> 
> JR West’s network consists of many lines with multiple types of through-servicing trains built to different standards, making introduction of platform gates difficult. However, the railway determined that installation at Kita-Shinchi Station is possible by consolidating train types, and if the conditions are right, will consider additional installations at other stations.
> 
> According to Takayuki, in the midst of making progress on companywide recovery efforts after the incident involving the leaking of the investigative report on the JR Amagasaki derailment, the railway acted on suggestions from out in the field to install the platform gates.
> 
> The area around Kita-Shinchi Station is one of Ōsaka’s premier entertainment districts. According to JR West, daily station entries and exits are approx. 100,000, with many intoxicated passengers. Between FY2002 and FY2009, there have been five incidents of passengers accidentally falling off the platform or coming into contact with moving trains.


----------



## quashlo

*Delay for Ōsaka Station West Area redevelopment project*
http://www.westjr.co.jp/news/newslist/article/1174824_799.html



> West Japan Railway Company and Ōsaka Terminal Building Co., Ltd. have proceeded with hammering out the development plan for the Ōsaka Station West Area (Umeda Nichōme, Kita Ward, Ōsaka City) together with joint developer Japan Post Holdings Co., Ltd., aiming for a construction completion date of 2012.
> 
> Recently, after discussions with Japan Post Holdings, we have agreed to reconsider project schedule and other project details in light of last year’s financial situation.
> 
> In regards to a future project schedule and other project details, we will continue to work with Japan Post Holdings to hammer out these issues.


This is the redevelopment project proposed on the site currently occupied by the Ōsaka Central Post Office, the building on the left on the opposite side of the JR tracks.


_Source: *GORIMON* on Flickr_


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū Hands joins station area redevelopment projects in Ōsaka*
http://www.asahi.com/kansai/sumai/news/OSK201005140010.html



> On May 13, major lifestyle goods retailer Tōkyū Hands announced that it will lease space inside the Daimaru Umeda department store (Kita Ward, Ōsaka City), which will open a new annex in spring of next year. The retailer has already announced plans to lease space in station tenant buildings in Ōsaka City’s Abeno Ward, opening next spring, and in JR Hakata Station (Fukuoka City), and at all three stores is aiming for first-year sales of ¥12 billion.
> 
> The Tōkyū Hands Umeda store (temporary name) will lease space on the 10th through 12th floors of Daimaru’s new annex, with a total planned sales floor area of 6,000 sq m. Daimaru’s total sales floor area will increase to 1.6 times the current area, and Tōkyū Hands will occupy one-fourth of the new space.
> 
> Currently, Tōkyū Hands has three Kansai stores in Shinsaibashi (Chūō Ward, Ōsaka City), Esaka (Suita City, Ōsaka Prefecture), and Sannomiya (Kōbe City). At the Umeda store, the retailer is planning to offer approx. 120,000 items for sale, the largest among its Kansai stores.
> 
> The Abeno store (temporary name) is entering as the anchor tenant for a shopping center inside a redevelopment area being built out by Tōkyū Land Corporation outside JR Tennōji and Kintetsu Ōsaka Abenobashi Stations. The total planned sales floor area of the store is 2,500 sq m.


Some updates from the construction at Ōsaka Station. First, the North Gate Building (2010.05.24):
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

Taken from the Umeda Sky Building.










The large atrium.



















Exterior of the tower section is finished, including the heliport at top.










The roof really reflects light well, but I’m not fond of the small windows, at least from the outside… The earlier renderings seemed to have more glass. Perhaps from the inside, it will still look good though.




























And the South Gate Building, which is where the Tōkyū Hands will be moving into (2010.05.18):
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_


----------



## quashlo

*TV program on Kansai’s railways*

Be-bop! High Heel, a variety show, aired one show on the mysteries of Kansai’s private railways. In particular, Hankyū, Nankai, and the Ōsaka Municipal Subway get a fair amount of airtime.
_Source: *osoranoiro* on YouTube_

Part 1:






Part 2:






Part 3:






Part 4 (skip the first part):


----------



## quashlo

*Keikyū construction updates (after the change): Part 2*

Next is Zōshiki Station on the Main Line:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Approaching the track switchout point… You can see the fresh ballast they laid.




























We jog back in to realign with the rest of the viaduct. Given the curves and the fact that the walls on the opposite side of the viaduct look permanent, it’s likely that this is only temporary track. However, they may end up using the temporary outbound track as part of the permanent inbound track.










Transition from ballast to ladder sleepers.










Approaching Zōshiki. The outbound track looks finished, but is lacking overhead.










The station is being designed with side platforms, and will retain the current design length of six cars.










Approaching Keikyū Kamata, the outbound track ends. The inbound track on this section was temporarily elevated before, so now they will use the space for that temporary track to elevate the outbound track. 










The inbound track shifts outward a bit because this is the touchdown point for the ramp holding the outbound track from the third level of Keikyū Kamata. It appears they won’t be adding a crossover here like they did at Kōjiya.



















At this location, you can see they’ve already started some of the construction for the supports for the ramp down.










Back to Zōshiki Station, the escalator here is not yet complete because they are basically building the elevated station directly above the existing ground-level station.










New elevator. It seems Keikyū has gone with an entirely new signage style of mostly blue (and yellow for the more important signs).










New waiting room.



















Ground-level passage. In order to allow them to work on the elevated outbound platform, this temporary passage actually juts into the former track ROW, covering over the former outbound track (outbound trains have been shifted to the former ground-level inbound track).


----------



## quashlo

*Keikyū construction updates (after the change): Part 3*

Next is Keikyū Kamata Station on the Main Line. Being at the center of the grade-separation project and the largest of the stations involved, there is quite a bit to take a look at.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Entering the second level of the station from the Airport Line. The curve into the Main Line just makes it before the end of the platform. There is some temporary fencing at the platform edge, but this will likely be replaced after they construct the escalator and stairwell at this end.










Same level of the station, but coming from the Main Line end (from Kawasaki and Yokohama). The elevated platforms are superwide island platforms with additional “cutouts” on the west end of the station to serve some track sidings.










Honestly, I’m not sure exactly what they plan to do with these extra platforms. Seems they could be to hold local trains waiting to be passed by faster trains, but since they built the platform with it (and not just the track), they may be planning other things…










Moving further into the station, we can see the track switch connecting the Main Line and the siding. The platform above the switch is a temporary design, so they’ll definitely be removing this later.










Still on the second level, but the opposite end of the platform, closer to Umeyashiki. The tracks are all straight for the most part with gentle curves and plenty of spare space—a huge difference from the former layout.










The tracks on the third level slowly shift to the right and will eventually come back down to our level.



















The outbound ramp breaks off just after Umeyashiki. Because of the short distance, the grade seems to be pretty steep.










Map showing the station layout (at least for the time being).










Given that the station is frequently used by passengers bound to / from the Airport, some of whom may not be familiar with the station (or the station in its current incarnation), Keikyū went with a creative color-based approach to directional signage. One color for each platform. Since there is going to be a fair amount of movement between levels, but the layout of vertical access (stairwells, escalators, and elevators) isn’t very intuitive at this point, this seems like a good solution. Of course, this doesn’t resolve the situation with trains to Haneda Airport stopping at both Platform 1 and Platform 4, but this can’t be avoided.










The connecting passage between the ground-level and second-level platforms. This is from the ground-level platforms.



















From the other end on the second-level. Since this is primarily a passage to allow people to switch levels, they have opted not to show this stairwell as an “exit.” Of course, you can still exit the station going this way, just your path will end up longer. Judging from the walls, this is only a temporary stairwell and not part of the final layout, so they will probably fill the gap up later.










Same here for the “exit-only” stairwell. Here, they don’t show the green and the dark blue lines, which would be for people who want to access the ground-level platforms. It seems likely they will convert this to permanent use and install an escalator in the final layout.



















A permanent stairwell and escalator towards the west end of the platform, for access to the West Exit.



















Near the West Exit faregates.










Back on the second level. This is likely a temporary elevator, given it’s located next to a temporary stairwell and the fact that the platform in this area doesn’t appear finished.










The “cutout” holding the future Platform 5. They haven’t opened this yet, probably because they weren’t able to complete the necessary access (stairwells, passages, etc.) until they had freed up space at ground level. Given that they are constructing all the vertical transportation, it seems likely this is more than just a siding to allow trains to pass, and that they may have trains stop here on a regular basis.










The stopping locations are also not final. Here, a 12-car rapid limited express is stopped at Platform 6, but patly on the section of temporary platform that will eventually be removed once they open up the “cutout” for regular service. The current stop locations are probably temporary to shorten the distance passengers have to walk to transfer to Airport-bound trains or to exit the station.










Here an eight-car rapid limited express is also using part of the temporary platform.










Looking from the opposite end of the platform closer to Umeyashiki during an Airport Line – Main Line transfer, it’s easier to see why they’ve temporarily shifted the stop marks from the ultimate locations.










The LED signs on the second level also have a bit of currently unused space at the beginning of each row, so perhaps they will use this display space when they open Platform 5 for service.


----------



## quashlo

*Keikyū construction updates (after the change): Part 4*

Next is Umeyashiki Station on the Main Line.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Approaching the station from the southern end, closer to Keikyū Kamata.










Similar to Kōjiya, they have temporarily extended the outbound platform outwards because of lack of space to construct the vertical access. They will now do that work, allowing them to bring the platform edge back in, opening up the outbound track. The ground-level platforms only had space for four cars, with the two cars closest to Kamata in either direction not opening their doors when stopped. This situation has been partially resolved now (at least for the inbound track), as the elevated platforms are designed to accommodate six-car trains.










Between Umeyashiki and Ōmorimachi. As on many of the other viaduct sections, the outbound track is largely complete, just without the overhead.










The tracks on this section are much improved thanks to the removal of major curves.










Everything on the outbound platform is largely complete, just the platform has been temporarily widened until they can fix up the permanent inbound platform.



















The waiting room is further down on the platform.



















Moving down to ground level. Here, the passage actually juts outside the confines of the station because they weren’t able to construct anything atop the existing ground-level facilities.










This pictures gives a better understanding…










Former ground-level inbound platform. After they remove all this, they can get started on constructing the permanent concourse level, stairwells, etc.


----------



## quashlo

*Keikyū construction updates (after the change): Part 5*

Last is Ōmorimachi Station on the Main Line.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Similar to the other smaller stations being elevated, Ōmorimachi will be a side platform configuration.










Unlike at Umeyashiki and Kōjiya, however, the permanent inbound platform has been opened, so there is no need for a temporary widening of the outbound platform.










Transition from ladder sleepers to ballast as we reach the opposite end of the station.










End of the outbound track.










Again, these are likely temporary tracks. Once they elevate the outbound track, it will give them some room on the ground to build the permanent tracks.










Heading back down to ground level.










As we reach the touchdown point, you can see they’ve already placed something atop where the inbound track used to be. Apparently, in order to make the switch, they used jacks to lift up this side to bring it level with the ramp.










Approaching Heiwajima, where the track does a bit of an “S” shape.










Judging from the color of the ballast, you can see they switched out as far as they could go without messing with the existing switch.










Back to the station…



















Another waiting room, similar in design to the others. I’m a fan of the round windows.










Escalator still under construction.


----------



## quashlo

*Haneda Airport International Terminal Station to open October 21*
http://mainichi.jp/select/wadai/news/20100515ddm041040097000c.html



> Tōkyō Monorail and Keikyū decided on “Haneda Airport International Terminal Station” as the name for the new station connected to the new International Terminal currently under construction at Haneda Airport (Ōta Ward, Tōkyō). The station will open the same day as the terminal, October 21. With the opening of the new station, Keikyū will rename its current “Haneda Airport Station” to “Haneda Airport Domestic Terminal Station.” International flights at Haneda will begin October 31.


Keikyū has announced 羽田空港国際線ターミナル駅 (_Haneda Kūkō Kokusai-sen Tāminaru-eki_) and “Haneda Airport International Terminal Station” as the official Japanese and English names for its new station.

Probably to be consistent with how they’ve named their other Haneda Airport stations, Tōkyō Monorail chose a different Japanese name, 羽田空港国際線ビル駅 (_Haneda Kūkō Kokusai-sen Biru-eki_), but has yet to release an official English name for the station. The translation is pretty much the same as the official English name for the Keikyū station, though, so I suspect they will be the same.

Apparently, Keikyū is also accepting suggestions from the public for a station melody for the new station.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central receptive to new Kurami Station*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/kanagawa/20100528/CK2010052802000083.html



> While the opening of the Chūō Maglev Shinkansen remains a prerequisite, JR Central has expressed a receptive attitude towards construction of a new station on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen, and spokespersons for Kanagawa Prefecture and Samukawa Town, which are hoping to bring a new station to the area, are welcoming the news in the hopes of making the new station the “gateway to the Shōnan area.”
> 
> According to Kanagawa Prefecture, various districts in the the prefecture’s central area have been lobbying to have a new station on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen since 1970. In 1997, a lobby alliance formed of Kanagawa Prefecture and stakeholder cities and towns selected the Kurami district of Samukawa Town as the preferred location, out of Hiratsuka City, Ayase City, and Samukawa Town.
> 
> In 2002, the Twin Cities Improvements Plan was drafted, calling for construction of a bridge connecting the Kurami district (approx. 63 ha) and Hiratsuka City’s Ōkami district (approx. 69 ha) on the opposite bank of the Sagami River and implement unified infrastructure improvements. The financial impact of residential construction and other benefits for the ten-year period after opening was estimated at ¥630 billion.
> 
> In addition, proposals have surfaced to extend the Sagami Railway (Sōtetsu) Izumino Line connecting Futamatagawa Station (Asahi Ward, Yokohama City) and Shōnandai Station (Fujisawa City) to the Twin Cities plan area.
> 
> However, JR Central has yet to indicate clear approval for establishing a new station on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen, and there has been little progress on the improvements plan. There are even a growing number of local residents who are skeptical of the project.
> 
> ================
> 
> Chairman Muramatsu Masayoshi (64) of the Samukawa Town Chamber of Commerce and Industry couldn’t hide his high-strung hopes: “This will become a paradise.”
> 
> “We’ll be only thirty minutes to Tōkyō and within its commuting sphere. I expect more and more people will want to live in Samukawa,” predicts Muramatsu. He also enumerates several synergistic benefits of the new station: “This area will also become the gateway to the Shōnan area’s tourist landmarks, well-known across the country—Chigasaki’s Southern Beach, Enoshima in Fujisawa. The JR Sagami Line (connecting to the new station) will be double-tracked and the convenience of transportation for local residents will improve.”
> 
> Samukawa Town mayor Yamagami Sadao tightened his resolve: “The plan (to construct a new station) will now start to materialize. As the local jurisdiction, we must prepare a development plan to address the new station.”


Location of the new station, which fills a 50 km gap on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen between Shin-Yokohama and Odawara:









_Source: Kanagawa Prefecture_

Details on the extension of the Sōtetsu Izumino Line are here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52693503&postcount=900


----------



## quashlo

*Sōtetsu reveals FY2010 railway investment plan*
http://www.sotetsu.co.jp/news_release/archives/PDF/100520_01.pdf



> At Sōtetsu Group, we will initiate infrastructure investment for FY2010 (April 1, 2010 to March 31, 2011) of a total of ¥7.05 billion in our railway and automobile businesses (¥6.2 billion for our railway business and ¥850 million for our automobile business).
> 
> For our railway business, we will continue work from the previous fiscal year on the seismic reinforcement of the artificial deck and elevated station concourse at Mitsukyō Station, as well as implement improvements to switches, improving our safety. In addition, we will also begin construction of new elevators at Kibōgaoka Station along with other projects to improve passenger service.
> 
> In regards to construction related to future through-servicing with JR East, we will perform preparatory work including the conversion of existing rolling stock to ATS-P and digital train wireless systems. In regards to future through-servicing with Tōkyū Corporation, we will move forward with the necessary administrative paperwork necessary to begin construction.
> 
> For our automobile business, we will introduce a total of 22 one-step and non-step buses with kneeling capabilities that are easy for our customers to board and alight as part of our continuing efforts to expand barrier-free access.
> 
> The main infrastructure investment plan for our railway business and automobile business is summarized below.
> 
> *Railway business: ¥6.2 billion*
> 
> Increased capacity: ¥3.2 billion
> Rolling stock refurbishment and construction related to through-servicing with JR East: Related to the future through-servicing with JR East, we will construct new track sidings, remove obstructions, and construct new track and platforms at Seya Station, as well as equip our entire rail network and existing rolling stock with ATS-P and digital train wireless systems.
> Enclosure for power receivers at the Kashiwadai transformer substation: We will improve the power receivers at the Kashiwadai transformer substation to an airtight enclosed design, improving the level of security, and use environmentally-friendly dry air for insulating gas.
> Improvement works at Mitsukyō Station: We will continue work from FY2009 on seismic reinforcement of the artificial deck and elevated concourse, and construct a new platform roof.
> 
> Ensuring safe and stable operations: ¥2.4 billion
> Track improvement and conversion to heavy rail: We will begin construction on track improvements inside Sachigaoka Tunnel (Asahi Ward, Yokohama City) and below the platforms at Seya Station. In addition, we will convert track between Yamato and Sagami Ōtsuka and inside Sagami Ōtsuka Station to heavy rail (from the current 50 kg rail to larger-diameter 60 kg rail), improving ride comfort and reducing noise and vibration when trains pass through the station.
> Slope improvement: For our slope improvement (reinforcement of sloped earth adjacent to the track at Kashiwadai Station), we will implement countermeasures to prevent damage from heavy rains and other sources before it occurs.
> Sagami Railway Main Line (Hoshikawa Station – Tennōchō Station) continuous grade-separaton project: In order to ensure safe traffic conditions and relieve traffic congestion at grade crossings between Tennōchō and Hoshikawa Stations, as well as improve the local road network surrounding the rail line, we will elevate approx. 1.8 km of the line including Tennōchō Station and Hoshikawa Station, eliminating nine grade crossing locations (work on this project began in FY2002). In FY2010, we will proceed with construction of foundation piles and frames for the elevated viaduct. At Hoshikawa Station, in parallel with this work, we will also construct a temporary No. 1 track inside the station and temporary electrical equipment, and are scheduling a track switchout later this year in autumn.
> Countermeasures against excessive speed on track switches: Together with improvement works inside Sagami Ōtsuka Station, we will implement countermeasures against speeding through switches.
> Improvement of track switches: Replacement of switches at the Yokohama end of Izumino Station to flexible switches, improving the security of operations as well as ride comfort.
> 
> Improved customer services: ¥600 million
> Consideration for the natural environment: At Mitsukyō Station, we will green the walls of the station building, as well as proceed with conversion of the station to an “eco-station” by greening of the plaza atop the artificial deck. We will also replace station air conditioning systems and train air conditioning equipment with alternative refrigerant types, aiming for a railway that is more environmentally-friendly.
> Barrier-free improvements to rolling stock: We will install standee straps on transverse seating sections (two cars) and install stanchion poles in front of seven-seat longitudinal seating (eight cars), improving the barrier-free design and comfort of our rolling stock.
> Construction of new elevators at Kibōgaoka Station: We will break ground on new elevators (4 units) at Kibōgaoka Station. Scheduled start of service for these elevators is 2011.
> Addition or new construction of canopies: In order to improve service during rainy weather and other conditions, we will install additional platform canopies at the Yokohama end of Tsurugamine Station (outbound platform) and install new canopies above the open-air escalators at Mitsukyō Station.
> Yokohama Station passage improvement construction: We will construct a passage connecting the second-floor ticketing hall of Yokohama Station with the south-side public passage, with two escalators.
> 
> 
> *Automobile business: ¥850 million*
> 
> Barrier-free improvements to bus fleet: We will introduce 14 one-step low-floor buses with kneeling capabilities and 8 non-step buses with kneeling capabilities.
> Construction of new canopies at bus stops, etc.


----------



## quashlo

*Takaishi district in Asao Ward, Kawasaki City launches new community bus trial*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/kanagawa/20100518/CK2010051802000068.html



> In the Takaishi district of Asao Ward, Kawasaki City, a hilly area home to many elderly residents, a trial community bus service sponsored by the local citizens’ committee is scheduled to begin on June 1 and continue for three months. Residents say they hope to “realize Kawasaki City’s first permanent community bus operation.”
> 
> The Takaishi district is a residential district developed in rugged terrain with many hills and and narrow streets, making fixed-route buses difficult to operate. It’s only a ten- to fifteen-minute walk to the nearest train station—Yurigaoka Station on the Odakyū Line—but difficult to make for the elderly, and in 2004 residents assembled a committee with an aim of introducing a community bus service.
> 
> The route travels from outside the Takaishi Danchi residential estate to Ikuta Hospital and Yurigaoka Station. The one-way route length is approx. 3 km, with 20 bus stops. A local taxi company will utilize one eight-person vehicle for the service, operating 12 runs between 9:00 am and 6:00 pm on weekdays at approx. 30 minute headways. A portion of the afternoon runs will continue beyond Yurigaoka Station to the supermarket.
> 
> In a similar trial in 2007, Yomiuri Land-mae Station was also included in the route, using two six-person vehicles, but the service was not financially feasible. This time, the route has been shortened and the number of vehicles reduced. From the approx. 1,300 households living along the line, the service is estimated to serve a daily ridership of approx. 90 people. Fares are ¥300 for adults and ¥100 for children. In addition to discounts for the elderly and disabled, registered members in the financial support system can also receive ¥50 off the adult fare after paying an annual fee of ¥6,000.
> 
> A total of eight such trial programs, including the ones in Takaishi, have been conducted in various districts of Kawasaki City in Asao, Miyamae, and Tama Wards, but there has yet to be an example of a permanent service.
> 
> Committee chairman Usui Katsuji says, “We already have 124 members in the registered financial support system, and I hope everyone in the district can work together to bring this to a permanent service.”


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū announces FY2010 railway investment plan*
http://www.tokyu.co.jp/contents_index/guide/pdf/100514-2.pdf



> For FY2010, Tōkyū Corporation will invest a total of ¥45.4 billion in infrastructure improvements for railway business.
> 
> Beginning with large-scale improvement works to augment our railway network, we will actively continue with our efforts to improve service and implement safety measures, our most critical duties as a railway operator.
> 
> We will invest ¥16.7 billion towards augmenting our railway network. Aiming for a FY2012 start for bilateral through-servicing between the Tōyoko Line and Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line, we will continue with the Tōyoko Line Shibuya – Yokohama Improvements Project, focusing on the undergrounding of the Tōyoko Line between Shibuya and Daikan’yama and the conversion of limited express, commuter limited express, and express trains to ten-car trains.
> 
> We will also invest ¥28.7 billion towards safety measures and service improvements. In FY2010, we will introduce a total of 43 cars of our new 5000 series and 7000 series (based on the 5000 series) trains onto the Tōyoko Line, Ikegami Line, and Tōkyū Tamagawa Line. In addition, we will make progress on seismic reinforcement of railway structures, improvement works at Kaminoge Station, barrier-free improvements at Midorigaoka Station, and construction of a new ticketing entrance at Saginuma Station, with the goal of creating a safer, more comfortable Tōkyū network.
> 
> *¥16.7 billion towards augmenting our railway network*
> In order to augment our railway network and increase passenger convenience, we will move forward with several large-scale improvement works.
> 
> Tōyoko Line Shibuya – Yokohama Improvements Project
> We are making progress on the Tōyoko Line Shibuya – Yokohama Improvements Project in preparation for the FY2012 start of bilateral through-servicing between the Tōyoko Line and the Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line. Through bilateral through-servicing, Yokohama – Shibuya – Shinjuku – Ikebukuro will be connected by a single train, further increasing the functionality of the railway network. In conjunction with the start of bilateral through-service, we will also operated limited express, commuter limited express, and express trains as ten-car trains (these are currently eight-car trains). Since March 2005, this construction has been receiving funding from the Special Reserve Fund for Urban Railway Improvements.
> Undergrounding between Shibuya and Daikan’yama
> Construction began in 2002. In November 2008, the shield machine used in the tunnel excavation work was transported to the construction site beneath Meiji-dōri, and began boring the tunnel towards Daikan’yama in April 2009. The tunnel boring work for the shield machine stretches approx. 500 m, and in January 2010, the machine reached the point just before the intersection of the Tōyoko Line and JR Lines, completing its mission. Currently, we are proceeding with excavation work on the Daikan’yama end and construction of frame structures to support the railway while we excavate.
> Conversion to ten-car trains and speed-up work
> In order to handle ten-car trains, we are proceeding with platform extension work at stations serving limited express, commuter limited express, and express trains.
> Naka-Meguro Station improvement works:
> Extension of platforms and platform canopies.
> Widening of the Shibuya end of the inbound platform in order to relieve platform congestion.
> Construction of new escalators on both the inbound and outbound platforms.
> Construction of a new ticketing entrance at the Yokohama end of the station.
> Implementation of structural reinforcement work for the elevated viaduct.
> 
> Gakugei Daigaku Station platform extension:
> In addition to extending the platforms, we will also carry out seismic reinforcement work.
> Jiyūgaoka Station platform extension:
> In addition to extending the platforms, we will also carry out seismic reinforcement work.
> Den’en Chōfu Station platform extension:
> We will extend the platforms at the station.
> Tamagawa Station platform extension:
> We will extend the platforms at the station.
> Musashi Kosugi Station platform extension:
> We will extend the platforms and platform canopies at the station.
> Hiyoshi Station platform extension:
> We will extend the platforms at the station.
> Tsunashima Station platform extension:
> We will extend the platforms and platform canopies at the station.
> Kikuna Station platform extension:
> We will extend the platforms at the station.
> Yokohama Station platform extension:
> We will extend the platforms at the station.
> 
> 
> 
> *¥28.7 billion towards safety measures and service improvements*
> As railway operators, “ensuring safety” is our largest and most critical duty to our customers, and we will actively make investments in safety measures. We are also taking up barrier-free improvements and other station improvement works with the aim of becoming a railway that anyone and everyone can use comfortably and at ease.
> 
> Introduction of new rolling stock
> In FY2010, we will introduce a total of 43 new cars onto the Tōyoko Line, Ikegami Line, and Tōkyū Tamagawa Line, consisting of our new 5000 series trains and 7000 series trains (based on the 5000 series). The 5000 series trains feature equipment redundancy, allowing us to limit the extent of service disruption in the event that trains experience equipment failure. Compared to the 8000 series train, the previous workhorse of our fleet, the 5000 series consumes approx. 40 percent less electricity, and is a “user- and environmentally-friendly train.”
> On 5000 series trains on the Den’en Toshi Line, we have introduced six-door folding-seat cars, focusing their operation in the morning rush hour to help reduce delays and ease congestion.
> Seismic reinforcement of railway structures
> We are making progress on seismic reinforcement works on stations, elevated viaducts, and tunnels. In FY2010, we will carry out seismic reinforcement of Naka-Meguro Station, the elevated viaduct near Gakugei Daigaku Station, and the tunnel between Ikejiri Ōhashi and Yōga.
> Kaminoge Station improvements works
> Construction began in June 2006, and a new barrier-free station building opened in December 2007. We are aiming for completion in FY2010. The design incorporates greening and low-energy concepts, including use of vegetation and installation of windows allowing for natural light to enter, and the station will have two ticketing entrances.
> Construction of a new ticketing entrance at Saginuma Station
> With the goal of improving convenience for customers, we will construct a new ticketing entrance on the north end of Saginuma Station.
> Barrier-free station improvements
> We are actively making progress on barrier-free improvements, with the aim of becoming a railway that all our customers can comfortably use. In FY2010, we are scheduled to implement barrier-free improvements to Midorigaoka Station, and after completion, we will have secured a barrier-free route at 97 of our 98 stations. In addition, we have already secured a barrier-free route at Gotanda Station, but are also proceeding with construction to convert the transfer gate with the JR Yamanote Line to a barrier-free design.
> Construction of new bicycle parking
> We will proceed with construction of new bicycle parking facilities along the Tōkyū network, including at Moto-Sumiyoshi Station, Kaminoge Station, and Musashi Koyama Station.


----------



## quashlo

*Trial project at Yōga Station improves highway express bus transfers*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0513/TKY201005130507.html



> On May 13, the Metropolitan Expressway Company announced that it will launch a trial project that creates a new Tōkyō-bound only bus stop for highway express buses from the Tōmei Expressway at the Yōga Parking Area (Tōkyō-bound; Setagaya Ward, Tōkyō), allowing passengers to alight buses and transfer to trains. The project is a new effort designed to allow passengers to avoid congestion on the metropolitan expressway system and enter central Tōkyō smoothly.
> 
> The Metropolitan Expressway Route No. 3 (Shibuya Route) connecting the Tōmei Expressway and central Tōkyō is chronically congested, and carries the highest traffic volumes in the entire country. A trip between Yōga and Kasumigaseki that normally takes 15 minutes balloons to 30 minutes or an hour during morning and evening rush hour.
> 
> Passengers will now be able to walk five minutes from the new bus stop and transfer to a train at the Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line’s Yōga Station, arriving at the terminal at Shibuya Station in as little as 11 minutes, where they can transfer to their ultimate destinations. According to preliminary estimates, passengers bound for Shinjuku, Shibuya, and Ikebukuro will arrive quicker by transferring. Depending on the situation, passengers bound for Tōkyō Station, Ōtemachi, or the Ueno area may also arrive quicker by transferring.
> 
> The trial will begin May 21 and continue for a half-year, and if popular, will be incorporated permanently thereafter. The targeted buses are Tōkyō-bound highway express buses departing from Aichi, Yamanashi, Shizuoka, and Kanagawa. A total of 128 buses daily depart from Nagoya City, Shizuoka City, and tourist areas such as Kawaguchi Lake, Hakone, and Shuzenji Temple bound for Tōkyō Station and Shinjuku Station, with average monthly ridership of 60,000. Buses from Ōsaka, which run on the metropolitan expressway system during late evening when congestion is low, are not targeted for the project.
> 
> Bus drivers will notify passengers of the traffic situation on the metropolitan expressway system and passengers will then make a decision whether or not to transfer to trains. Passengers who wish to transfer can purchase a train ticket from Yōga Station to Shibuya Station (normally ¥190) for only ¥100 inside the bus.
> 
> Traveling between Shizuoka and Tōkyō on the Shinkansen costs ¥5,670 and takes one to one-and-a-half hours. Using highway express buses, the journey costs ¥2,800 but takes two hours and 40 minutes.


Investigative report from NTV’s news every program (2010.05.21) (Japanese only):
*Note: Audio is out of sync


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū revises mid-range business plan*
http://www.tokyu.co.jp/contents_index/guide/news/100514-1.html



> At Tōkyū Corporation, we have published our Mid-Range Two-Year Business Plan (FY2010-2011).
> 
> Starting in April 2008, we have implemented our Mid-Range Three-Year Business Plan (FY2008-2010), which was designed to deepen and accelerate our growth strategy. However, due to the effects of a rapid economic decline starting in the fall of 2008, we realize that the premises of the plan have changed considerably and have drafted a new plan that revises its contents.
> 
> For our main business of railway transport during the fiscal year ending March 2010, the extension of the Ōimachi Line and population growth along our railway network contributed to new record-high ridership numbers for our railways. Meanwhile, the business environment enveloping our retail, leisure / service, and hotel businesses is becoming more and more severe, and there is still uncertainty about what the future will bring. In the new business plan, we stick to concepts enumerated in the previous plan, including the mid- to long-range vision—“To develop neighborhoods along the Tōkyū rail network where people will continue to want to live” and “To develop Tōkyū Group into an independent and robust conglomerate centered on the railway”—and the basic strategy of “Developing business with foresight on the qualitative and quantitative changes in population.” However, in order to achieve continuing growth even when faced with a maturing market, we will pursue profitability and efficiency and carry out a qualitative transformation in our business structure.
> 
> *Basic Strategy*
> 
> Growth by strengthening the profitability of core businesses
> By using the cash flow generated by our transportation business to make growth investments in our core businesses and strengthening the profitability of our core businesses by augmenting our property leasing business through expansions and service improvements to our railway network and execution of large-scale landmark development projects, we will establish a growth cycle that improves and strengthens our ability to generate cash flow and our profitability.
> Complete use of our asset portfolio and group business portfolio
> In the asset portfolio committee established in our company, we will make the most active use of assets owned by our company or subsidiary companies, and develop and implement proposals that are most appropriate from a holistic point of view. In addition, in regards to business lines which have been considerably impacted by the economic downturn, we will conduct reevaluation of the business, including abandonment of unprofitable stores, and continue a speedy reformation of our company structure.
> Pursuit of companywide business efficiency
> By pursuing reductions in fixed expenses for all businesses operated by our company or our consolidated subsidiaries and carrying through with cost management to bring these expenses more in line with the profits, we will aim to increase added value companywide.
> 
> *Business Plans by Segment*
> 
> Transport business
> Through the bilateral through-service between the Tōyoko Line and Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line scheduled to begin in FY2012, we will aim to increase passenger convenience further and make progress on station platform safety measures and barrier-free improvement projects, with the goal of providing safe and stable passenger transport in our railway business.
> By promoting midday transport and off-peak commuting, we aim to decrease crowding inside trains and increase capacity. By adapting flexibly to market changes, including implementation of schedule changes that meet passenger needs, we will promote construction of the transportation infrastructure necessary to develop “neighborhoods where people want to live.”
> 
> Real estate business
> We will implement a strategy that allows neighborhoods along the Tōkyū rail network to be places people “want to live, want to keep living, want to visit, and want to open business.”
> By making progress on our four key development projects, we will make the structural transformation of our real estate business a reality.
> Tama Plaza Terrace (Yokohama City, Kanagawa Prefecture): Grand opening in autumn 2010
> Futako Tamagawa Rise (Setagaya Ward, Tōkyō)
> Tower & Residence: Scheduled for move-in in May 2010 and July 2010
> Office: Scheduled completion in November 2010
> Shopping center: Scheduled opening in March 2011
> Tōkyū Capitol Tower (Chiyoda Ward, Tōkyō): Scheduled for completion in late July 2010
> The Capitol Hotel Tōkyū: Scheduled opening on October 22, 2010
> Shibuya Hikarie (Shibuya Ward, Tōkyō): Scheduled for completion in spring 2012
> 
> For trackside neighborhoods continuing to mature, we will expand our residential-related businesses, focusing on encouraging people to change residences, while aiming to strengthen our profit base and increase the value of our rail network.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū opens first phase of Futako – Tamagawa redevelopment*
http://www.tokyu.co.jp/contents_index/guide/news/100517-1.html



> In the Futako – Tamagawa East Area Type 1 Urban Redevelopment Project (Location: Setagaya Ward, Tōkyō; Project area: approx. 8.1 ha), being carried out by the Futako – Tamagawa East Area Urban Redevelopment Union (Director: Kawabe Yoshitaka), construction of the large-scale condominium project Futako Tamagawa Rise Tower & Residence (Location: No. 15 Tamagawa Itchōme, Setagaya Ward, Tōkyō) has been completed, and rightsowners who have already had their rights transferred as well as persons who have signed contracts for units can begin moving in starting May 28, 2010. Units in the property are being sold by redevelopment union members and participatory members Tōkyū Corporation and Tōkyū Land Corporation.
> 
> This property is part of the redevelopment project being carried out outside Futako – Tamagawa Station on the Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line and Ōimachi Line, and consists of five residential towers and one commercial tower.
> 
> While the average unit price is high, at approx. ¥85 million, contracts have been signed for approx. 90 percent of the approx. 800 units currently open, indicating strong progress in sales despite a harsh condominium market. Located in the redevelopment area outside Futako – Tamagawa Station, one of the most popular and exclusive residential neighborhoods in Tōkyō Prefecture thanks to its combination of urbanity and nature, much attention has been given to the property since the start of sales, with responses from over 26,000 visitors up until now.
> 
> The move-in period will be divided into two phases, with move-in for the 28-story Tower West and Tower Central scheduled to begin May 28, and move-in for the 42-story Tower East and six-story Residence Aqua and Residence Forest scheduled to begin July 30.
> 
> In regards to the redevelopment project, we will continue with construction on the site in preparation for a full opening of the project in March 2011.


(An older) Tōkyō MX news report (2010.04.27) on the opening of the rise BIRDS MALL and rise OAK MALL one month ago. Apparently, this is the largest private-enterprise redevelopment project going on in Japan right now, whatever that means:


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū Car Corporation releases train model of Shibuya Station area*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0501/TKY201004300559.html



> In hopes of preserving memories of Shibuya, now in constant change as large redevelopment projects kick into gear, Tōkyū Corporation subsidiary Tōkyū Car Corporation (HQ: Yokohama City) has created a diorama that compresses together all the landmark buildings and railway tracks that define Tōkyō’s Shibuya district. The diorama—and all the nostalgia it brings—is grabbing the attention of adults.
> 
> On a 60 cm tall by 45 cm wide mount are assembled Shibuya 109, the specialty mall that has an everlasting hold over the younger generations, Tōkyū Department Store’s Tōyoko store directly connected to the station, as well as Dōgenzaka and the statue of Hachikō, the faithful dog. Owners can even operate a four-car Tōkyū 5050 series train with faithfully-reproduced pantographs on the diorama’s railway track.
> 
> The diorama was born when Tōkyū Department Store, which had set its eyes on the boom in railway paraphernalia, came to rolling stock manufacturer Tōkyū Car Corporation in late October last year asking for suggestions for a special campaign that “takes advantage of the special characteristics of a railway-operated department store,” in preparation for this year’s gift bags.
> 
> Kaieda Hiroshi, who manages Tōkyū Car Corporation’s _Densha Ichiba_ (Train Market) website selling trains and railway-related goods, responded to the request, and diorama producer DDF (HQ: Ōta Ward) created the diorama.
> 
> In the area around Shibuya Station, work on constructing the 34-story Shibuya Hikarie redevelopment building on the site of the former Tōkyū Bunka Kaikan (Tōkyū Cultural Center) has already begun at the station’s East Exit. In 2012, the Tōyoko Line will through-service with the Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line connecting Shibuya and Ikebukuro and the platforms will be undergrounded.
> 
> Kaieda explains the goals of the diorama: “In the next few years, Shibuya will change dramatically. We wanted to respond to the generations who feel nostalgic for a Shibuya in the 60s that is now getting ready to takeoff into a new era of growth.”
> 
> Originally, Kaieda had no intention of including the Tōkyū Bunka Kaikan, which has already been demolished. But Kaieda says members of the diorama team convinced him otherwise: “If we are talking about a landmark for the East Exit of the station, it has to be the silver dome of the Gotō Planetarium atop the roof of the Bunka Kaikan. Rather than confining ourselves strictly to what’s out there now, we felt it was best to combine urban scenes of the Shibuya Station area that everyone could relate to.”
> 
> Because of limited time after receiving approval for the diorama project, only a catalog of the company’s railway-related goods made it in time for the gift bags. But after presenting a trial model at the Yokohama Railway Modelling Festival in February, one after another visitor to the festival questioned them on where they could get the final product. As a result, between May 1 and May 12, a joint sales promotion featuring the dioramas with trains running on them will be held at a special corner inside Tōkyū Department Store’s Shibuya flagship and Tōyoko stores. The price of the diorama is ¥150,000 (incl. tax.).


----------



## quashlo

*Odakyū to launch large digital signage installation inside Shinjuku Station*
http://www.odakyu.jp/program/info/data.info/5414_1163162_.pdf



> At Odakyū Electric Railway Co., Ltd. (HQ: Shinjuku Ward, Tōkyō; President: Ōsuka Yorihiko), we will install the largest digital signage display in any single location inside a train station concourse in Japan in the underground concourse at Shinjuku Station. The display will consist of a total of 46 full high-vision liquid crystal display (LCD) screens, each 65 inches tall, and will begin operation as an advertising medium starting in October.
> 
> The Shinjuku Station West Exit area planned to be home for this digital signage project is a “gateway” location for Odakyū Group, and is perpetually bustling with businessmen, office ladies, students, and shoppers, making it an area with extremely high demand for advertisement displays. By introducing digital signage—with its high visual artistic capabilities such as video playback and ability to transmit different information depending on the day or time period—into this area, we will seek to increase its value as an advertising medium.
> 
> At Odakyū, we will continue to develop advertisements that take advantage of the unique characteristics of the stations used by many of our customers.


----------



## quashlo

*Suica / PASMO electronic money transactions reach 45 million monthly*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2010/20100508.pdf



> Monthly electronic money transactions using transport IC cards Suica and PASMO has surpassed 45 million transactions in April (approx. 45.31 million transactions).
> 
> Since Suica’s electronic money service debuted in March 2004, we have introduced the service at tourist areas and convenience stores, restaurants, supermarkets, and vending machines in _ekinaka_ (station retail) and _machinaka_ (street retail) locations, helping to expand the use of electronic money transactions.
> 
> In addition, PASMO’s electronic money service began in March 2007 together with the launch of interoperability with Suica, and the 11 PASMO electronic money acquirer companies (Odakyū Electric Railway, Keihin Electric Express Railway, Seibu Railway, Tōkyū Corporation, Tōkyō Metro, the Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation, Tōbu Railway, Keiō Corporation, Keisei Electric Railway, Sagami Railroad, and Metropolitan Intercity Railway) have aimed to expand opportunies to use the service along their respective rail networks, working to provide the service for _ekinaka_, _machinaka_, and public transportation uses.
> 
> By continuing to expand opportunities for and convenience of use of the electronic money service, we hope to meet our customers needs.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> Largest single-day Suica / PASMO electronic money transaction volume: approx. 1.77 million
> Suica / PASMO cards in circulation: approx. 47.34 million
> Suica: approx. 32.19 million (approx. 29.75 million electronic money-compatible cards)
> PASMO: approx. 15.15 million


----------



## quashlo

*Narita Sky Access construction updates: Part 1*

The debut of the Narita Sky Access line is fast approaching. Here’s some blog updates giving an overview of the action from the Narita Airport end:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

On board a train bound for Narita Airport, we run into a Keisei 3050 series train doing trial runs on the Narita Sky Access. Here, it’s on the siding, perhaps waiting for another train to pass or just getting the operator acquainted with the future schedule.










At Narita Airport Station, we take a look from a distance at the Keisei end of the station. Platform extension work is done and the Keisei trains were shifted north to the other end of the platform. This end will be designated for Narita Sky Access trains. It appears that orange will be used as the official color on platform signage to distinguish the Narita Sky Access from Keisei.










Zoom-in on the platform station sign.










Platform 5 will be the designated Skyliner platform, but as the sign indicates, it appears that some non-premium fare trains will also use this platform.










Platform 1, for non-premium fare Narita Sky Access trains.










LCD departure board outside the faregates. These show arrival times at both Nippori and Ueno Stations, which should come particularly handy when the Narita Sky Access opens. This board is similar to the new ones at Keisei Ueno Station.










The Keisei Line platforms, here still showing the “Platform 1” and “Platform 2” designation. Based on the new Narita Sky Access signage, it seems the Keisei platforms will ultimately be renumbered to “Platform 3” and “Platform 4.”










The departure boards on the Keisei platform only have two rows—not a big issue since only Keisei trains will stop here.










We switch over to Narita Airport Terminal 2 Station, where the concourse LCD departure boards are also in operation. These are similar to the ones at Nippori Station, with an adjacent screen showing the stopping pattern.










A new directional sign at the station, placed above where they are currently constructing a stairwell and escalator down to the platforms. The platforms here will be separated like at Narita Airport Station, with the east end for Narita Sky Access trains and the west end for Keisei trains.


----------



## quashlo

*Narita Sky Access construction updates: Part 2*

Now, a more detailed look at the new facilities at each of the stations. This is Narita Airport Station.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

New faregates to the Keisei Line platforms, nice and wide for luggage. This is going to be the entrance for both the Narita Sky Access and the Keisei Line once the former opens for service, so they’ll be switching out most of the directional signage soon. Straight ahead but currently boarded up are the future escalators and stairwell connecting to the Narita Sky Access platforms.










A closer look at the stairwell. These used to connect the Keisei Line platforms, but after those got shifted off to one end with the platform extension work, they will now be used for the Narita Sky Access. Until then, they’re boarded up.



















Connecting passage to the Narita Sky Access platforms. This used to be completely boarded up, but we can now see through the upper half at least.










Peeking through the fence… Continuing down this passage would eventually take us down to the new Platform 1.










The elevator down to the Narita Sky Access platforms. Again, this used to be for the Keisei Line platforms—they’ve only temporarily boarded it up until the Narita Sky Access line opens.










New elevator for the Keisei Line platforms.










Keisei Line platforms, Skyliner side.










The opposite side, for non-premium fare trains. Here, you can see the switch that leads to Narita Sky Access Platform 1.


----------



## quashlo

*Narita Sky Access construction updates: Part 2*

Now, a more detailed look at the new facilities at each of the stations. This is Narita Airport Station.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

New faregates to the Keisei Line platforms, nice and wide for luggage. This is going to be the entrance for both the Narita Sky Access and the Keisei Line once the former opens for service, so they’ll be switching out most of the directional signage soon. Straight ahead but currently boarded up are the future escalators and stairwell connecting to the Narita Sky Access platforms.










A closer look at the stairwell. These used to connect the Keisei Line platforms, but after those got shifted off to one end with the platform extension work, they will now be used for the Narita Sky Access. Until then, they’re boarded up.



















Connecting passage to the Narita Sky Access platforms. This used to be completely boarded up, but we can now see through the upper half at least.










Peeking through the fence… Continuing down this passage would eventually take us down to the new Platform 1.










The elevator down to the Narita Sky Access platforms. Again, this used to be for the Keisei Line platforms—they’ve only temporarily boarded it up until the Narita Sky Access line opens.










New elevator for the Keisei Line platforms.










Keisei Line platforms, Skyliner side.










The opposite side, for non-premium fare trains. Here, you can see the switch that leads to Narita Sky Access Platform 1.


----------



## quashlo

*Narita Sky Access construction updates: Part 3*

Next, Narita Airport Terminal 2 Station:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Platform extension at the west end is pretty much complete, just waiting to enter service.










Maximum operating speed.










New elevator for the Narita Sky Access platforms is nearing completion.










New stairwell and escalator for Narita Sky Access platforms.



















Cables hanging from the ceiling, at the division between the Keisei half and Narita Sky Access half of the platform. Perhaps they’ll put some directional signage here or something. They’re likely going to put some kind of barrier here as well to separate the two halves, but I’m not sure exactly what that will look like when done.










The new elevator again. You can see the tactile detection tiles are stll covered for curing.










The faregates here have also been replaced. To the right is the new escalator and stairwell for the Narita Sky Access line.










Signage inside the paid area of the station. This LCD board currently shows Keisei train information, but once they physically separate the Keisei and Sky Access halves, they may convert this one to Sky Access use.


----------



## quashlo

*Narita Sky Access construction updates: Part 4*

Next, Narita Yukawa Station:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Widening and improvement of the access road to the station. 










Exterior of the station building is mostly complete, but they still have some minor work to do on the traffic rotary outside.










On the opposite side, the columns for the Kita-Chiba Dōro (“North Chiba Road”) are standing, but not much else. Apparently, the construction of this roadway is scheduled to be finished much later.










Elevated viaduct at the east end of the station, closer to the airport.


----------



## dale88

Thanks for all the pictures, the information and videos about japanese railways. By the way I have a question, I saw that Keisei will soon open a new narita line via the Hokuso line that will allow trains to go as fast as 160 km/h.

So what will happen to the already existing keisei narita airport line, especially with the trains used on the current Skyliner express service.


----------



## quashlo

See here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57938181&postcount=1286

Service to / from Narita Airport via the Keisei Main Line will still remain, but on a smaller scale than currently. They will still have a limited express train (no extra fare), as well as a version of the existing Skyliner known as the "City Liner" that only runs hourly during the midday and has an additional stop at Aoto.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

quashlo said:


> English (US).
> 
> I can't take all the credit, though, since I have some assistance:
> 
> http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/~jwb/cgi-bin/wwwjdic.cgi?1C
> (Best JPN-ENG dictionary out there)


I use this dictionary often as well...but still, you got some pretty impressive skills. The number and length of translated articles you post are immense! That's some crazy dedication man! It must take a good deal of time; I'm actually curious to know as to why you put in so much effort...


----------



## quashlo

^^ Yeah, good question... Not so sure of the answer myself. But I work in transportation / urban planning, so reading all these articles gives me some creative ideas that I can use in my career (or a least I hope so). Japan has many unique situations in regards to transportation that aren't found in many in other places:

the private railway model (department stores, amusement parks, zoos, sports stadiums, hotels, convenience stores, supermarkets, office buildings, etc. all owned by the railway)
high degree of competition between lines
complexity of train services (different stopping patterns, different passenger markets, etc.)
high degree of schedule complexity (interlining, passing, coupling / decoupling, etc.)
etc.
Just following this forum in general also helps keep me abreast of the latest news in public transport around the world and gives me an edge over others in my industry.


----------



## orulz

quashlo said:


> *Narita Sky Access to open July 17*
> http://www.keisei.co.jp/keisei/kouhou/news/22-017.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that they appear to be reviving (or at least attempting to revive) the Narita-Haneda direct services. According to the press release, this journey will still take 100 minutes.


Don't be so modest Quashlo, your work is phenomenal. Anybody who has ever tried to do this knows that actually translating an article into something that is consistent and makes proper sense in English is much harder than just reading the article.

I wonder has there been any official updates on the Asakusa Bypass Line? That project was going to bring that 100 minute trip down to under an hour, including a stop at a so-called "shin-tokyo" station to be built underground nearby to Tokyo Station.


----------



## quashlo

^^ Thanks.

I don't think there's been any news on the Asakusa Bypass Line recently—I think the MLIT is still continuing with their cost analysis / engineering studies of the line.


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsubishi and Hitachi team to tap urban rail market overseas*
http://www.mhi.co.jp/news/story/100622.html



> Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Ltd. (MHI; CEO: Ōmiya Hideaki) and Hitachi, Ltd. (CEO: Nakanishi Hiroaki) have signed a basic agreement to join forces on projects involving urban rail systems for overseas clients, with the aim of strengthening competitiveness in the global market and expanding our business in the industry. Our two companies will now work together on efforts starting from marketing to construction and maintenance for urban rail projects, where we can take advantage of our overseas competitiveness.
> 
> Currently, it's forecasted that growth in the social infrastructure market, including power systems and railway systems, will be concentrated in developing countries. But even in developed countries and regions which have already established some level of social infrastructure, there is a demand for the renovation of such social infrastructure, supported by high-performance information transmission systems.
> 
> In particular, eyes are turning towards railway systems—one form of "green mobility"—as a mode of transportation with low environmental load but the capability to move large volumes of passengers. In addition, the market for railway systems overseas is expanding, with new construction, network expansions, and upgrades through rolling stock and systems improvements becoming more and more active in most regions of the world, including Europe, Asia, the Middle East, North America, and Central and South America.
> 
> The latest agreement between MHI and Hitachi is in response to these market trends, and will advance cooperation between our two companies on overseas urban railway projects, in everything from suitability and marketing to development, design, manufacturing, engineering, construction, and maintenance. In addition, by being able to offer the product lineups of both firms, our two companies will be able to meet a complex array of railway system needs for urban transport, including commuter rolling stock such as subway trains; "new transit" systems including fully-automatic trains such as the APM (automated people mover) and light rail transit (LRT); monorails; and other systems.
> 
> Both MHI and Hitachi possess cutting-edge products, technology, and knowhow in general railway systems as well as the various composite elements, including rolling stock, signalling, power, and rail. In particular, MHI's technology development capabilities, experience in overseas projects, plant engineering knowhow, and partnerships across a wide variety of fields, together with Hitachi's railway systems hardware and software development capabilities and systems engineering capabilities have earned much trust in the industry.
> 
> Under this latest agreement, MHI and Hitachi will put each other's experience and knowhow to good use in actively expanding our railway systems business into overseas markets.


----------



## quashlo

*Blue lighting to be installed at Nippō Line grade crossings in Beppu City*
http://mytown.asahi.com/oita/news.php?k_id=45000001006300003



> In an effort to prevent railway suicides and accidents at grade crossings, JR Kyūshū’s Ōita Branch Office has installed blue illumination—believed to have a calming effect on people—near 13 grade crossings between Kamegawa and Beppu Stations on the Nippō Line in Beppu City. Spokspersons for the Ōita Branch Office say, “It’s generally believed that scientific proof of the benefits is difficult to find, but we want to do everything we can to prevent suicides, accidents, and the resulting service disruptions.”
> 
> Fluorescent lights emitting blue light were installed on existing poles near grade crossings. The one to two lights at each grade crossing illuminate the surrounding area from sunset to sunrise. The project is a three-year trial installation, and the lights first began operating on March 26. The Ōita Branch Office says it also plans on installing the lights at another two grade crossings this fiscal year, between Beppu and Higashi-Beppu Stations.
> 
> The track section selected for the installation has a high frequency of accidents and suicides. Of the 59 railway suicides that occurred within the Branch Office’s area of jurisdiction between 1999 and 2009, 13 (over 20 percent) occurred on the tracks between Kamegawa and Higashi-Beppu Station. With regards to accidents at grade crossings during the same time period, of the 49 cases in the Branch Office’s area, seven occurred on this section of track.
> 
> Blue lighting is spreading across the country. JR West introduced the lighting in December 2006, and JR West has also installed it at all stations on the Yamanote Line. In Kyūshū, blue lighting has already been installed at seven grade crossings on the JR Kagoshima Line between Kyūsandai-mae and Hakozaki Stations in Fukuoka Prefecture.


----------



## quashlo

*Kumamoto Station plaza to become an architectural masterpiece*
http://www.asahi.com/travel/rail/news/SEB201007030039.html



> In an effort to increase awareness of the design for the Kumamoto Station area, which is awaiting the opening of the full length of the Kyūshū Shinkansen next spring, the architects and others held a symposium for Kumamoto Prefecture residents on July 2 in Kumamoto City. As many as 350 people participated in the symposium, including residents living near the station and students studying architecture. The symposium revealed the intentions and inside story behind the design.
> 
> The east and west station plazas and police boxes have been selected as part of Kumamoto Artopolis, which enlists famous architects to design public buildings. The eye-grabbing piece is the police box outside the station, designed by Italian-born Astrid Klein. The police box is a friendly, but unique design, with a second-floor exterior that features round cutouts similar to a polka-dot pattern, while the inside will be painted in rainbow colors.
> 
> Panelist and Kumamoto Artopolis commissioner Itō Toyoo was particularly eager for the project: “I think we’ll have a station plaza that can’t be found anywhere else in the country. I have no doubt that it will become a destination to visit for architects and others interested architecture coming from Asia or around the world.”


----------



## quashlo

*Bus connections a major issue for new Kyūshū Shinkansen stations*
http://www.nishinippon.co.jp/nnp/item/178935



> On June 17, it was revealed that Chikugo City mayor Nakamura Seiichi has requested that Nishitetsu (HQ: Fukuoka City) and Horikawa Bus (HQ: Yame City) run bus services to the Kyūshū Shinkansen's Chikugo Funagoya Station (Tsushima, Chikugo City), scheduled to open in March of next year.
> 
> According to the city, the mayor requested that Nishitetsu extend its current bus service between Nishitetsu Kurume Station and Funagoya (National Route 209) by approx. 1.5 km to serve Chikugo Funagoya Station. The mayor also asked Horikawa Bus to establish a new line running between Nishitetsu Yanagawa Station, Chikugo Funagoya Station, and the Fukuoka Prefecture Chikugo Regional Park entrance (Oshima, Chikugo City).
> 
> The city began concrete discussions with the two operators starting last fiscal year. In order for the route extension and new bus line to make it in time for the opening of the new station, the discussions must be wrapped up by the end of the year, but the two companies are asking for additional funding to compensate operating deficit in the event the lines end up in the red. As a result, an agreement has yet to be reached.
> 
> In a response, Mayor Nakamura hinted that he would continue talks with the two bus operators: "With only private auto and taxi access, we'll have difficulty getting people to use the station. We're going to need a little more time."
> 
> Fixed-route bus services stopping at new stations on the Kyūshū Shinkansen have also become an issue of concern in Ōmuta City.
> 
> The only buses currently passing by Shin-Ōmuta Station (Iwamoto, Ōmuta City) are on Nishitetsu Bus' Yoshino Line. Ōmuta City had petitioned Nishitetsu Bus to extend the Yoshino Line to serve the station, but was told in late March of this year that the Nunowada – Nankan (9.25 km) section of the Yoshino Line, including the route portion passing by the new station, is scheduled to be eliminated at the end of April next year.
> 
> As a result, the city is discussing a vision for transport access between the station and the city's urbanized areas, including strategies to preserve the Yoshino Line.


----------



## quashlo

*Nishitetsu likely to overtake Love FM radio in northern Kyūshū*
http://www.asahi.com/business/update/0605/SEB201006050016.html



> On June 5, it was revealed that discussions are underway to transfer the broadcast business of radio station Kyūshū International FM (Love FM; HQ: Chūō Ward, Fukuoka City), which broadcasts across the northern Kyūshū region in multiple languages, to Nishi-Nippon Railroad (Nishitetsu; HQ: Fukuoka City). Nishitetsu already has community broadcasts under its Tenjin FM radio station, but Nishitetsu is considering accepting the offer as a means of broadcasting information about Fukuoka’s Tenjin area, where an increasing concentration of retail facilities is attracting people from all across Kyūshū, across a wider area.
> 
> Kyūshū International FM was established in August 1996 with ¥499 million in investment capital from Fukuoka City, Kita-Kyūshū City, Fukuoka Prefecture, and major local firms including Nishitetsu and Saibu Gas. Broadcasts begin in April 1997. The biggest shareholder is Fukuoka City, with 10 percent ownership of the radio station.
> 
> The studio was set up inside the main building of the Iwataya department store in Tenjin, Fukuoka. The station broadcasts in ten different languages, including Japanese, English, Korean, Chinese, Tagalog, and Spanish and its broadcast zone covers all of Fukuoka Prefecture, as well as parts of Saga, Kumamoto, Nagasaki, Ōita, and Yamaguchi Prefecture.
> 
> According to spokespersons for the radio station, advertising revenue dropped substantially after 2008 as a result of the economic downturn. Revenue (unconsolidated) at the end of FY2009 (March 2010) reached ¥292 million, the fourth consecutive year of declining revenue. While the station took efforts to reduce costs, as a result of cumulative deficits, the station is still insolvent on its debt.
> 
> Although the station is past the typical ten-year mark to upgrade its broadcast equipment, the prospects for assembling the necessary capital for equipment investments are unclear, and its multilingual broadcast business in the northern Kyūshū region will now likely be transferred to Nishitetsu.
> 
> The station is currently evaluating employment options for the six company employees and two contract employees.


Official website of Love FM:
http://lovefm.co.jp/pc/ln_top.php


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū to expand SUGOCA’s presence*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0623/SEB201006230019.html



> JR Kyūshū will expand the number of stations accepting SUGOCA, the railway’s IC farecard with electronic money functionality, to 270 stations, approximately twice the current number. With the addition of Nagasaki and Kagoshima Prefectures, passengers will now be able to use SUGOCA to board and alight trains in six prefectures on Kyūshū. As infrastructure investment and staff would be required, the expansion will occur after FY2012.
> 
> SUGOCA debuted in March 2009, and can now be used at 146 stations focused in Fukuoka Prefecture and surrounding Saga, Kumamoto, and Ōita Prefectures, with 360,000 cards in circulation. Use of the card for payments at stores is expanding throughout Kyūshū, but after the expansion, passengers will also now be able to use SUGOCA for fare payments at approximately half of the railway’s stations.
> 
> Afterwards, the railway will put its weight behind efforts to increase passenger convenience, including increasing the number of affiliate stores accepting SUGOCA electronic money and allowing use of the card on limited express trains. The railway says it is currently not envisioning expansion of the system into stations in Miyazaki Prefecture.
> 
> In addition, JR Kyūshū will also allow the card to be used at convenience stores and mini-stops starting in July of this year. As a result, the 137 stores throughout Kyūshū currently accepting the card for payment will jump to 5,555 stores.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū inks deal with Indian IT firm*
http://www.asahi.com/business/update/0608/SEB201006080017.html



> On June 8, JR Kyūshū held a press conference in Fukuoka City, announcing that it had teamed up with Indian information technology (IT) firm Patni Computer Systems to launch a joint venture business in corporate financial management and manufacturing systems.
> 
> The new company, JR Kyūshū Patni Systems, will launch in July with ¥100 million in capital. The headquarters will be located in Hakata Ward, Fukuoka City. JR Kyūshū System Solutions (JRQSS; HQ: Fukuoka City), which handles railway-related computer systems including JR’s IC farecard SUGOCA will have a 51 percent stake, and Patni will have a 49 percent stake in the new company. The president of the new company will be selected by JRQSS.
> 
> Faced with struggling revenues as a result of an aging population and discounts on expressway tolls, JR is accelerating the diversification of its business, such as in retail.
> 
> Up until now, JRQSS’s primary client was almost exclusively JR Kyūshū. At the press conference, JR Kyūshū president Karaike Kōji emphasized, “We are hoping our group businesses individually work to expand their reach into new areas, contributing to the growth of JR as a whole. JRQSS can provide a high level of IT services to clients outside of JR Kyūshū Group.” Karaike also expressed his hopes for the deal: “I hope to eventually expand annual revenues from our IT business to several billion yen.”
> 
> Patni was founded in 1971, entering the Japanese market in 1995. The company’s revenues in FY2009 were approx. ¥60 billion, but only five percent of the total is in the Japanese market. At the press conference, Patni CEO Jeya Kumar was hopeful of the new joint effort: “With this deal, we can expand our wins for manufacturing management systems and other products.” Kumar also remarked that the high number of factories in Kyūshū was also a factor in deciding to work together with JR Kyūshū.


----------



## quashlo

*Fukuoka City Subway to introduce station numbering*
http://kyushu.yomiuri.co.jp/entame/railway/news/20100617-OYS8T00236.htm



> The June session of the Fukuoka City Council held an open question and answer period on June 16. The Fukuoka City Transportation Bureau expressed its plan to consider introducing a “station numbering” system that pairs station names with numbers in order to make it easier for foreigners and other passengers to use the Fukuoka City Subway.
> 
> “I see foreigners who are clearly having trouble with the name of their station. Shouldn’t we introduce a station numbering system immediately?” remarked members of the City Council. In response, transportation operations administrator Kano Itaru said, “Such a move will help in creating urban development that has potential to attract international visitors. We will now be taking active steps in evaluating how to implement such a system.”
> 
> According to the City Transportation Bureau, station numbering schemes have been introduced primarily in cities with a large foreign tourist presence, including Tōkyō, Kyōto, and Sapporo. The most common scheme involves taking a letter of the alphabet indicating the name of the line and adding a number at the end. The system is likely to be introduced on all three lines and 35 stations in the subway. No date for implementation has yet been finalized.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West posts first monthly year-over-year increase in revenue in 22 months*
http://www.asahi.com/kansai/travel/news/OSK201006180039.html



> On June 17, JR West announced that transport-related revenues during May showed a 3.7 percent increase above May 2009, marking the railway's first monthly year-over-year increase in 22 months, since July 2008. At a press conference the same day, JR West president Sasaki Takayuki remarked, "While we haven't returned to the same levels as two years ago, the decline has come to an end."
> 
> The railway says that the reasons for the year-over-year increase are partially due to a bounceback in ridership from the low passenger numbers in May of last year as a result of the swine influenza scare. However, transport-related revenue for June 1 to June 16 also posted a 0.8 percent year-over-year increase, and it’s expected that the railway will post year-over-year increases for two months straight. It's believed that the railway's groupwide efforts at promotional campaigns in coordination with the 1300th Anniversary of Heijō-kyō Capital festivities have paid off, and ridership at Nara Station posted monthly year-over-year increases of 35 percent for May and 27 percent for June (June 1-15).
> 
> However, transport revenues are 8.8 percent down when compared to May 2008 and 8.6 percent down when compared to June 2008 (June 1-16), indicating that revenue has yet to return to the levels seen before the downturn in the economy. Sasaki said the railway will actively expand its planned tour programs, "working to create new passenger demands."


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Station construction updates*

These were taken 2010.06.
First, a look at the South Gate Building…
_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_









































































Next, a look at the station canopy…
_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_




























Apparently, they’ve been storing the structural elements for the canopy on the roof of the North Gate Building itself, and then just moving them down as needed.





































Doing some work near the reinforced glass openings.










Moving down to the platforms… I’m not too fond of the exterior of the canopy, but the inside is looking pretty good. Once they remove all the scaffolding, etc., the interior should be even more bright and open.




























I think this could surpass Kyōto as my favorite major terminal station in terms of architecture and design. Now if only they could do something similar for the major terminals in Tōkyō…


----------



## quashlo

*New North Gate Building will feature eight public spaces including rooftop farm*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0529/OSK201005290001.html



> On May 28, JR West announced that it would create a "sky farm" on the roof (76 m aboveground) of the new fourteen-story North Gate Building midrise tower scheduled to debut at Ōsaka Station in spring 2011. The farm will span 250 sq m and will cultivate rice, fruits, and vegetables for restaurants inside the building, but portions of the farm are also planned to be leased out to individual customers.
> 
> JR West has identified all of the new Ōsaka Station as an "ecostation" designed with the environment in mind. A 1,000 sq m garden will be constructed on the tenth-floor terrace of the midrise tower, in the hopes of helping to alleviate the heat island effect. The railway also plans to install solar panels on the 18,000 sq m dome roof over the station's platforms and use rainwater collected on the roof in the building's toilets.
> 
> The building will feature as many as eight open spaces including the garden and farm. The railway says it will design each of the spaces with an eye towards making them meeting spots.


The “Eight Public Spaces” of the new Ōsaka Station. These are photos of the panel exhibits on display inside the central concourse of the station, taken 2010.06.
_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_

South Gate Square
The glass canopy also features solar panels, and the panel also says there will be some sort of “water clock,” whatever that means.










Sun Plaza
This will be located on the roof of the new Acty Ōsaka annex, and is designed like a Spanish patio.










Wind Plaza










Garden of Serenity 
The original blogger says he thinks this will be located on the roof of the North Gate Building.










Sky Farm










Time Square
This is part of the north-south public passage, which will be directly above the elevated station concourse and the platforms. There will be one gold clock and one silver clock.










Carillon Square
This is located on the pedestrian bridge connecting to Hankyū Umeda.










Atrium Square
Eight-story tall atrium. A sundial will also be provided at the front of the square.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West teams with prefectural police to fight chikan*
http://www.asahi.com/kansai/travel/news/OSK201006140014.html



> On June 14, JR West launched a _chikan_ (groping) prevention campaign together with the police departments of six prefectures in the Kinki Region. At JR Ōsaka Station in Kita Ward, Ōsaka City, members of the Ōsaka Prefectural Police Railway Investigative Forces patrolled trains and stations since the morning, and JR West employees distributed pamphlets summarizing ways to make sure that passengers don’t become victims of _chikan_.
> 
> This marks the first time that JR West has simultaneously teamed up with the six prefectural police departments in its strategy to counteract _chikan_. According to the Ōsaka Prefectural Police, the number of reported cases of _chikan_ last fiscal year in Ōsaka Prefecture totaled 338 incidents, 129 (approx. 40 percent) of which occurred inside trains. The highest number of cases occurred in the month of June, when women go lightly-dressed due to seasonal changes in weather. The campaign will last until June 18.
> 
> In addition, on June 14 JR West established _chikan_ victim consultation offices inside the administrative offices at Ōsaka, Tennōji, and Kyōbashi Stations. The consultation offices welcomed victims of _chikan_ to tell their stories, which were then relayed by proxy to the police. A female vocational school student (19) from Nishi Ward, Sakai City who disembarked at Ōsaka Station said, “I do my best to keep guard, including avoiding really crowded trains.”
> 
> In December of last year, JR East installed security cameras inside trains on the Saikyō Line, and the number of reported cases of _chikan_ for January and February of this year dropped 60 percent year-over-year. In regards to installation of security cameras inside trains, JR West spokespersons remarked, “We want to wait a little bit longer and see exactly what the benefits are.”


----------



## quashlo

*JR West manner campaign CMs*

I missed these earlier, but JR West teamed up with Eagle Talon, a popular online anime show as part of their campaign to encourage passenger etiquette.

Here’s the first set of CMs:
_Source: *DreamLinkEnt* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Cab view of JR Fukuchiyama Line*

This is a cab view (2009.12.20) from a Tanbaji Rapid on the JR Fukuchiyama Line, from Ōsaka Station to Sasayamaguchi Station. You get to see some of the contrasts between dense suburbs leading up to and through Takarazuka, but then empty, almost rural areas further north.
_Source: *HINTEL1824TRAIN* on YouTube_

The train is a four-car 223 series.

Part 1: Ōsaka to Amagasaki






Part 2: Amagasaki to Kawanishi – Ikeda






Part 3: Kawanishi – Ikeda to Takarazuka






Part 4: Takarazuka to Dōjō






Part 5: Dōjō to Hirono






Part 6: Hirono to Kusano






Part 7: Kusano to Sasayamaguchi


----------



## quashlo

*Surge in demand for nursery schools near stations in Sapporo*
http://mytown.asahi.com/hokkaido/news.php?k_id=01000001006160005



> Licensed nursery schools are popping up one after another near train stations in Sapporo City. The nursery schools take many forms, from locations underneath JR's elevated viaducts operated by public companies to branch schools operated by existing nursery schools. Sapporo City children without a nursery school to attend have doubled in only a year to 840 children, and increasing nursery school capacity has become a critical concern. The demand is increasing for nursery schools convenient to public transport, and one of the factors behind this trend appears to be an increasing number of households where both parents are forced to work due to the struggling economy.
> 
> *One minute walk from the train*
> Art Child Care Shin-Kotoni is less than a one-minute walk away after getting off the train at Shin-Kotoni Station on the JR Sasshō Line. Unusual among its counterparts, the nursery school sits beneath an elevated railway viaduct. Shin-Kotoni Station is about ten minutes from Sapporo Station by train. Asabu Station on the Municipal Subway is also within walking distance of the school, and many of mothers drop their children off on the way to work in central Sapporo.
> 
> The school is operated by COTY (HQ: Ōsaka Prefecture), a subsidiary of big-name moving company Art Corporation, and is the first licensed nursery school in Sapporo City operated by a public company.
> 
> The school had already existed on the same site since 2001 as an unlicensed facility, but constructed a cafeteria and garden before reopening as a licensed school in April of this year. Licensed facilities receive government support, and school families have less of a financial burden. Principal Komatsu Yūko says, "We can also provide an expanded array of services, and more children can make use of our facilities."
> 
> Of the approximately 50 children at the school 30 are one year old or younger. The school is already maxed out. According to Principal Komatsu, "More and more mothers are hoping to get back onto the job as quickly as possible after giving birth." A never-ending stream of parents visits the school even after its opening, and Komatsu says that there were some mothers who came with months-old infants in their arms asking to have their children enrolled in the autumn and saying they couldn't bring their children with them to job interviews.
> 
> While noise is a given underneath the elevated tracks, Principal Komatsu says, "The trains make noise, but it's not enough to be a problem." The Sapporo City Children's Future Bureau, which licensed the school, gave its big seal of approval, saying "there is no problem with the facility."
> 
> The facility and space are being leased by JR Hokkaidō Group's Hokkaidō JR Urban Development (HQ: Sapporo City). Ishitoya Shunji, executive director of the company, says, “There is definitely increasing need for daycare near train stations, and it’s a certainly a profitable-enough business. It not only puts land beneath elevated tracks to good use but also contributes to society.”
> 
> The company also plans on constructing a branch school with capacity for 18 students on an adjacent site, aiming for an opening this fall.
> 
> *A compact branch school*
> Some already licensed nursery schools are opening branch schools in the immediate vicinity of train stations. Last fiscal year, Sapporo City established a new grant program, and in April of this year, two new branch schools opened with the help of the funding. Both rent space in buildings near Municipal Subway stations.
> 
> A branch school of Kikusui Suzuran Nursery School (Shiroishi Ward, Sapporo City) is a mere 20 m from an entrance to Kikusui Station on the Tōzai Line. The facility occupies a floor area of approx. 86 sq m, with a capacity for 20 children. The school only accepts children under 12 months, after which children are enrolled in the main school located 240 m away.
> 
> The cost to renovate the facility, including replacement of the floor, was approx. ¥14.91 million yen, and funding covered ¥11.18 million, or three-quarters of the cost. Principal Kakimoto Nobuyuki says, “Without funding, it’s difficult to establish branch schools.”
> 
> A new branch school of Nijūyonken Nursery School (Nishi Ward, Sapporo City) which also opened in April is within walking distance from a train station, about 330 m from Nijūyonken Station on the Tōzai Line. Nishikawa Satoshi, chief of the city’s Parental Support Section, stressed the benefits: “Land prices are high surrounding stations, and it’s difficult to secure sufficient space, but for branch schools, which can operate with small facilities, one room in a building is enough.” The city also plans to provide funding this fiscal year for establishment of another two branch schools.
> 
> According to the city, as of April 1, there are 196 licensed nursery schools in Sapporo City with capacity for 17,950 children. There are 840 children without nursery schools to attend, twice the 402 children from the same period last year. City spokespersons say, “One factor is an increasing number of households where both parents want to work, as a result of the struggling economy.”


----------



## quashlo

*Utsunomiya City to build new bike station at West Exit of JR Utsunomiya Station*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tochigi/20100530/CK2010053002000089.html



> Utsunomiya City, which bills itself as a "bicycle town," will establish an exclusive rest station for bike users at the West Exit of JR Utsunomiya Station, allowing free use of showers and other facilities, and plans to begin operation of the station in September.
> 
> The station will be located in an approx. 90 sq m area adjacent to a city-operated bicycle facility in Kawamukōchō. The station will feature showers and toilets, as well as space to assemble and wash bikes. An attendant will be present at all times, and the station will also provide visitor information.
> 
> The bike station is a model project running until March 2012, and the city has included approx. ¥10 million of expenditure in its budget for the new facility. After the trial period ends, the city will evaluate the usage statistics and determine whether to make the bike station permanent.
> 
> Utsunomiya City is the home base of the Utsunomiya Blitzen cycling team, and hosts the Japan Cup Cycle Road Race, Japan's premier cycle race, annually in October. In recent years, many cycling fans have come to visit hoping to race the same course as famous cyclists.
> 
> Mayor Satō Eiichi said, "I hope people visiting from both within and outside Tochigi Prefecture will enjoy using the new station."


----------



## quashlo

*Tsujidō Station platform widening construction*

An update on the platform widening work at Tsujidō Station (2010.05.23). Tsujidō Station is a major station on the JR Tōkaidō Line, with 45,700 daily entries (2008), and headways during the morning rush hour are about three minutes.

A special schedule for the Tōkaidō Line went into effect at 17:30 on May 22, lasting until 06:00 on May 23 in order to widen the platform and switch out the tracks.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Looking east towards Yokohama and Tōkyō, the inbound track has been shifted left (to the north) to make way for the additional platform space.










The work in the switchout involved reorganizing the freight tracks on the north side of the station to free up one-track-worth of space to shift the inbound track into. As a result, the platform was widened substantially and now feels like a completely different station.

The platform still looks unfinished, but the black mats are to protect the concrete below until curing is complete. There was quite a bit of work involved in the switchout: these platforms are built to handle 15-car trains (300 m long), and combined with the three meters of additional platform width, there was a lot of new platform that needed to be constructed in one night.










A look above at the new canopy which wraps around the old canopy, now just a frame. If you look closely, you can actually still see the former overhead still waiting to be removed.










At the west end of the station, toward Odawara and Atami. The platform is largely straight the entire way. With all the new platform space, they also needed to move the conductors’ button which activates the departure chime. As a result, it looks a bit out of place right now in the middle of the new platform space.










A look at what’s underneath that widened platform…










Switchout on the west end of the station, as a freight train approaches.










Full video report:
_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

First, a video from 2010.05.18, a few days before the track switchout. Workers are putting the finishing touches on preparation for the big night, moving out some dirt and ballast. Trains traveled at reduced speed through the construction site.






Next, the day of the switchout… Construction materials and equipment are lined up for the big push that night. With the last inbound train—a 17:25 departure for Takasaki—inbound trains switched to the Tōkaidō Line freight tracks and work began in earnest on the switchout. Some scenes you don’t normally get to see, including the specially-outfitted crawler crane switching from one track to another and workers splicing the rail.






Next, construction of the expanded platform. Apparently they use concrete box sections for the edge of the new platform and styrofoam cubes on top of the former track, which they cast entirely in dry concrete. The topmost styrofoam cubes have a layer of concrete on top. You can also see them removing some of the old track and sleepers. 






The final part, in the early morning of May 23. Scenes of a test train (9920M) testing out the widened platform, as well as the first revenue-service train (Shōnan-Shinjuku Line train 2600E at 6:02) on the new inbound track.


----------



## quashlo

*Sōtetsu Main Line construction updates: Part 1*

First, some updates on the grade-separation (elevation) of the Sōtetsu Main Line between Hoshikawa and Tennōchō.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

On an outbound train between Tennōchō and Hoshikawa. After the outbound track was switched out with a temporary outbound track, the old outbound track has been removed, and the area to be used for the construction of the elevated viaduct is now free of obstructions. Further ahead, you can see the protective fence, which they will likely begin extending this way to allow them to start construction for the viaduct.










Moving towards Hoshikawa, we get a closer look at the fencing. At the top of the fence, the thin steel columns have holes for bolts, so they will probably build something atop this for the construction of the viaduct.










From south end of the outbound platform at Hoshikawa, looking towards the Yokohama direction. Here, the columns are taking shape.










At the opposite end of the platform, towards Ebina, they are making preparations to construct another column to support the viaduct and new station. There will be three rows of columns, and it appears they are constructing the middle row first. The next steps in the construction involve moving the secondary outbound track closer to the primary outbound track so they can begin construction of the foundations and columns there.










Next, we move a few stations down the line to Nishiya, where they are carrying out work for another project—the through-service between Sōtetsu and JR via the JR Tōkaidō Freight Line. This is the east end, closer to Yokohama, where a new set of tracks will branch off to connect to Yokohama Hazawa Station on the JR Tōkaidō Freight Line. The secondary outbound track has been completely removed at this location, perhaps to secure construction space. Since they’ve basically lost a track now, it will be interesting to see what they do here.










Even though they completely removed the track, there seems to be no movement on the platforms or the rest of the station.










Judging from this, there’s quite a bit of space that’s now freed up, so it’s possible they may try and move the platforms west towards Ebina, freeing up space at the Yokohama end to do work.


----------



## quashlo

*Sōtetsu Main Line construction updates: Part 2*

Next, some shots from Seya and Ebina Stations (2010.05.23).
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

First, Seya Station, where they are constructing an additional track to allow limited-stop trains to pass. In preparation for the Sōtetsu–JR and Sōtetsu–Tōkyū through-services. Under the existing configuration, the inbound direction has two tracks and one island platform, but the outbound direction only has one track. Currently, they are in the process of removing obstructions at the station to allow them to build the additional outbound track and make improvements to the existing outbound platform.










The general construction process involves removing the Sōtetsu Rosen supermarket (already done), constructing a new vehicular parking facility at the station on the former supermarket site, removing the existing parking lot, and constructing the secondary outbound track on the former parking lot site. At the same time, facilities on the Ebina end of the station will also be removed.

This is the east (towards Yokohama) end of the outbound platform. On the opposite side of this temporary wall, they will construct the additional outbound track.










Moving towards the center of the platform:










The station has an elevated concourse, meaning passengers use stairwells to walk up and then back down to the ground-level platforms, eliminating the need to access the opposite-side platforms by crossing the tracks. Here, it appears that there is enough space to keep one of the existing stairwells in operation while they construct the secondary track. This will probably be removed eventually, once they construct a replacement one on the outside of the new track. Further ahead, they are constructing the new parking facility.










This bicycle parking facility, near the wider central part of the platform, will need to be relocated to construct the additional track.










Towards the Ebina end of the outbound platform, this adjacent building will need to be relocated.










At the very end, they have constructed a temporary wall and placed wood on the track stretching to the nearest grade crossing, probably to allow construction machinery to access the site.










Moving to Ebina Station, the terminus of the Sōtetsu Main Line. The platform widening and other improvements are finally complete. The platform looks finished and all of the ubiquitous green striped tape on the columns has been removed. As a terminal station and a major transfer point with the Ōdakyū Line (and to a lesser extent, JR), the widened platform will help ease congestion from the rush of passengers exiting trains.

Further down the platform, you can see that LED departure boards have a rare four rows, allowing them to show four departures simultaneously. Ironically, the current schedule is virtually all express trains at Ebina, but this is likely in preparation for the Sōtetsu–JR and Sōtetsu–Tōkyū through-services, when the schedule complexity will be kicked up a notch with different stopping patterns and destinations. 










A final shot of the completed transfer passage between the Sōtetsu and Odakyū parts of the station. For the longest time, passengers transferring between the two railways had to take a long detour, but this passage now offers the shortest path route.


----------



## quashlo

*Machida City plans to introduce articulated buses*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tokyo/20100531/CK2010053102000087.html



> Machida City has become the first jurisdiction in Tōkyō Prefecture to finalize plans to introduce articulated buses, which have twice the capacity of typical buses, onto its fixed-route bus lines. In preparation for an introduction next fiscal year, the articulated buses are included in the Project to Promote Use and Active Use of Fixed-Route Buses, which will draft a plan for line restructuring and operations starting this fiscal year. The city included ¥7.5 million in its June revised budget for project-related costs.
> 
> According to the city, the proposal calls for introducing four articulated buses next fiscal year on service between Machida Bus Center and Yamazaki Danchi Center, with the city providing funding to fixed-route bus operators for the bus purchases. The articulated buses have a capacity of 131 passengers.
> 
> The project is the first step in introducing trunk line bus services on the north-south transport axis linking the Tama City area with Machida City's central district. The project would introduce the high-capacity articulated buses on sections with a high number of routes, as well as improve access to the Machida Municipal Athletic Stadium, which hosts games for the Japan Football League's (JFL) FC Machida Zelvia.
> 
> The city will discuss operating routes, schedules, transfer plans, and the possibility of establishing bus-priority lanes with the affected agencies, as well as comprehensively carrying out redesigns of bus stops and intersections.
> 
> In addition, the city will also conduct surveys to determine the transport needs of visitors to Nozuta Park, home of the Municipal Athletic Stadium, to be used in devising a transport response strategy.
> 
> A large number of bus lines converge and terminate at Machida Bus Center, which is directly connected to Machida Station. As the road network is designed to serve traffic bound for the central district of Machida City, road congestion and bus delays are a chronic problem on trunk roads such as Machida Kaidō and Machida Ekimae-dōri, and improving the bus operating environment is a critical issue.
> 
> Kanagawa Chūō Kōtsū (Kanagawa Central Transport) is the most likely candidate to be selected to operate the buses. Buses manufactured by Mercedes Benz (approx. ¥80 million per bus) are most likely to be selected for the purchase. Articulated buses currently operate in Atsugi City and Fujisawa City in Kanagawa Prefecture, and Chiba City, and Gifu City has also finalized plans to introduce the buses.


----------



## quashlo

*Yokohama Municipal Subway Green Line ridership on track*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/kanagawa/20100602/CK2010060202000058.html



> It was revealed that average daily ridership on the Yokohama Municipal Subway Green Line (Hiyoshi – Nakayama) for April has reached 99,000. In its third year of operation, the line’s ridership growth is on track and approaching the city's target of 104,000 passengers daily.
> 
> According to the Yokohama City Transportation Bureau, the Green Line opened for service in 2008. Average daily ridership was approx. 72,000 during the first fiscal year (FY2008) and approx. 93,000 during FY2009, an increasing trend. While the line is still generating a net loss, the deficit has been improving.
> 
> In its FY2009 financial statements, the Yokohama Municipal Subway—consisting of the Green Line together with the Blue Line, the other line in the system—posted operating surpluses until the third quarter, and the likelihood is increasing that it will post its first annual operating surplus. Spokespersons explain, "Population along the line is increasing, and the Green Line is generating spillover benefits in the surrounding area."
> 
> In April, the population in Tsuzuki Ward, which is served by the Green Line and is currently undergoing residential development, surpassed 200,000. Tsuzuki Ward boasts the youngest average age (38.3) in Yokohama City, as well as a high percentage of people less than 15 years of age (18.7 percent).
> 
> A spokesperson for a real estate company that handles apartment rentals along the line commented on four stations along the line: Kita-Yamada, Center Kita, Center Minami, and Tsuzuki — Fureai no Oka. "There are large parks and the roads are wide, making for a good residential environment. A lot of our calls come from families."
> 
> Meanwhile, ridership on the four municipal bus lines running in the area between Nakayama Station and Center Minami Station and on other routes has posted substantial decreases of between 19 and 39 percent compared to before the Green Line opened. City spokespersons say, "The bus lines serve stops other than the stations, and we have no intention to discontinue the service."


----------



## quashlo

*Tama Monorail posts sixth consecutive annual operating surplus*
http://mytown.asahi.com/tama/news.php?k_id=14000001006250001



> On June 24, third- sector railway operator Tōkyō Tama Intercity Monorail (HQ: Tachikawa City), which receives investment funding from the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government, announced its financial results for FY2009. The railway posted its second straight year of current surplus following FY2008, and spokespersons for the railway said, “We are on our way to climbing out of the red.”
> 
> According to the company, average daily ridership is 122,597 passengers, a year-over-year increase of 1.7 percent. Transport revenues also posted a year-over-year increase of 0.2 percent. The operating surplus was ¥874 million, marking the railway’s sixth consecutive year in the black. After subtraction of interest payments on debt, the railway’s current profits were ¥272 million, marking the second consecutive year in the black following FY2008, when the railway posted it’s first positive current surplus.
> 
> Meanwhile, debt increased to ¥54.4 billion in March 2010 as a result of infrastructure investments, and the railway must pay approx. ¥4 billion annually.


Cab views from the Tama Monorail. Fantastic scenery of the Tama Hills and dense Tōkyō suburbs from up in the air.
_Source: *OleOleSaggy* on YouTube_

From Tachikawa-Minami to Takahata Fudō:






From Kamikitadai to Sunagawa Nanaban:






From Chūō Daigaku – Meisei Daigaku to Tama Center:


----------



## quashlo

*JR Ryōmō Line in Isesaki City elevated*
http://mainichi.jp/area/gunma/news/20100531ddlk10040141000c.html



> Isesaki Station (Kuruwachō, Isesaki City) on the JR Ryōmō Line and approx. 2.5 km of the Ryōmō Line surrounding the station were switched out to elevated track with the start of service on May 30. A special ceremony was held on the platforms at the station, with Mayor Igarashi Kiyotaka and others celebrating the elevation project with a ribbon-cutting.
> 
> The ceremony began at 10:41 am on the platforms, timed to the arrival of trains at all three platforms at the station. Mayor Igarashi welcomed the crowd, saying, “We’ve waited for this day for a long, long time. Today begins a new day in the planning of our city that will connect the north and south areas surrounding the station.” Afterwards, the mayor gave the departure sign to the inbound 11:00 am departure for Takasaki, and with a round of applause, the train departed.
> 
> The new station building that opened the same day is a barrier-free design, with elevators, escalators, and toilets for the physically disabled. From the platforms on the second level, passengers can see the ferris wheel at Kezōji Park as well as Mt. Akagi. Stationmaster Oka Toshihiko said, “One of the best things is the view. I hope many passengers will enjoy the new station.”


The night of the switchout (2010.05.29):
_Source: http://natukusanosenro.way-nifty.com/_

As a result of the switchout, some nighttime runs or portions of runs were cancelled and replaced with bus service. Isesaki is a small city in Gunma on the outskirts of Greater Tōkyō, but there was still lots to see for railfans.

At the ground-level platforms at Isesaki Station, waiting for the last trains: the 22:00 inbound departure for Takasaki (484M) and 22:13 outbound departure for Oyama (491M).










Train 484M arrives at Platform 1, a four-car 107 series train. Up above, you can see the elevated platforms which are getting ready to enter service the next day.










Train 491M arrives.










A 5-car 211 series, the last train at the ground-level platforms departs.










Construction workers milling about both inside and outside the station.










The current station building at Isesaki Station was built in 1934, but will now be demolished with the opening of the elevated station.










In the midst of open fields and a light rain, a team of workers hussle to remove the track ballast.










The following day:
_Source: http://natukusanosenro.way-nifty.com/_

A somewhat jarring site, seeing an old 115 series train on tests running along a sparkling new elevated viaduct. Now that the tracks have been elevated, they will remove the grade crossing and fix up the roadway.










Thirty minutes before the first train, outside the North Exit of the new elevated station. This is the JR part of the station.



















Another test train from the other direction.










North Exit of the new station building, as the test train passes through the station behind the glass. The station is now modernized and completely barrier-free.










The elevated platforms are seven cars long. Here, the first train arrives—420M, an inbound train heading for Takasaki, operated as a 5-car 211 series train.










The platforms are crowded with construction workers. One of them, on a ladder, adjusts the angle of the conductor’s surveillance monitor.










The 115 series test train has returned in the other direction…










Moving to the outbound platform, as train 3425M, a four-car 107 series and the first outbound train, arrives. Because of the switchout, this train was also a bit delayed.










Moving to the South Exit, across what was the former ground-level JR station only last night.










One final look at the new JR ticketing hall.










The final set:
_Source: http://natukusanosenro.way-nifty.com/_

The old station building and its tenants, including a popular noodle house, are now shuttered.




























Moving to the west switchout point.










The second outbound train on the elevated track was 429M, a five-car 211 series bound for Kiryū, followed by this inbound train, 424M bound for Takasaki, a three-car 115 series train.










Finally, another 115 series terminating at Isesaki.










Elevation of the Tōbu Isesaki Line tracks will now kick into full gear, along with demolition of the old station building and construction of the new South Exit.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to construct new tenant building, daycare facility at Kagohara Station*
http://www.asahi.com/travel/rail/news/TKY201006150358.html



> JR East announced that it will construct a three-story station tenant building housing a nursery school at the North Exit of Kagohara Station (Kumagaya City) on the Takasaki Line. The railway will break ground on the new building next month, with an opening scheduled for March of next year. Up until now, JR East has been establishing nursery schools near stations primarily along the Saikyō Line, but this is the first time the railway is constructing a station tenant building housing a nursery school in Saitama Prefecture.
> 
> The gross floor area of the building will be approx. 2,000 sq m, and the total project cost is approx. ¥300 million. The first and second floors will be occupied by retail space, while the third floor will be occupied by the nursery school. The railway will contract out operation of the nursery school to a local firm, and obtain licensure for the school as an approved facility.
> 
> As part of its parent support program, JR East is proceeding with the establishment of nursery schools and daycare facilities in the areas around train stations, which are easy to use for parents on the way to and from work. There are a total of 13 daycare facilities and daycare stations in Saitama Prefecture, primarily centered along the Saikyō Line. The railway is continuing the establishment of new facilities, with three already in planning along the Saikyō Line, in addition to the one at Kagohara.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōbu Railway FY2010 infrastructure investment plan*
http://www.tobu.co.jp/file/2392/100427.pdf



> At Tōbu Railway (HQ: Sumida Ward, Tōkyō), we will invest a total of ¥28.7 billion in the infrastructure of our railway business for FY2010, continuing progress on safety measures, improvements and structuring of our transport network, upgrades and improvements to existing equipment and facilities, construction to elevate tracks, and service improvements in an effort to ensure a safe, more convenient, and pleasant experience for our customers.
> 
> Our investments towards safety for this fiscal year will be ¥22.9 billion.
> 
> 
> Safety measures
> *Grade crossing safety measures*
> At Tōbu Railway, we have already completed installation of obstruction detection devices at all of our grade crossings, but last fiscal year, we completed installation of “push buttons” at grade crossings equipped with obstruction detection devices using infrared rays. We will now aim for further improvements to security by moving forward with introduction of new (radar-type) grade crossing obstruction detection devices which have a wider detection range.
> *Safety measures inside stations*
> As a safety measure against passengers falling from platforms, we will continue installing emergency stop buttons, warning lights below platforms, and refuge zones beneath platforms. For stations where horizontal or vertical gaps exist between the platform and train, we will carry out platform renovations, and at Asakusa Station, we installed new fixed platform barriers on Platform 3, following the installation on Plaform 5. In addition, to prevent passengers or items getting caught between closing doors, we have installed departure information announcement equipment, which notifies passengers that the train’s doors are about to close through departure melodies and voice announcements, on the Tōjō Line and Noda Line, and will now proceed with installation on the Isesaki Line.
> *Safety measures against fire*
> As a safety measure against natural disasters including large-scale earthquakes and periods of wind or rain, we will continue seismic reinforcement of viaducts, renovation and reinforcement of long-span bridges, and renovation of earthen slopes.
> *Other infrastructure*
> We will continue with installation of devices—including devices that quickly stop trains in the event that an emergency situation has affected the train operator and made operation of the train impossible; devices that record various information about the train’s operations; devices that switch the power source for wireless train protection systems to emergency power in the event that the primary power source fails; and devices that prevent speeding when the train enters switches—improving the safety of operations.
> 
> Improvements and structuring of our transport network
> In place of the existing automatic train stop (ATS) system, we will introduce the higher-performance automatic train control (ATC) system that controls train speed based on the location of the train running ahead, and will continue with construction on the Tōjō Line between Ikebukuro and Ogawamachi.
> Tōbu’s ATC system ensures a smooth speed control by using information (distance between trains, grades, etc.) obtained from information transmission devices located both on the train and trackside, and also features flexibility, with the ability to serve as a train protection system in the event of grade crossing failure and prevent trains from accidentally missing stops.
> 
> Upgrades and improvements to existing equipment and facilities
> *Upgrades and improvements to track, electrical, and other facilities*
> We will proceed with track strengthening work (including conversion to heavier-grade rail, flexible switches, and continuously-welded rail), engineering-related work including bridge renovations, architecture-related work including renovation of station buildings, and upgrades and improvements to signal and safety systems, communications systems, wiring systems, and transformer systems infrastructure, further establishing and strengthening the necessary foundations for operation of a railway business.
> *Refurbishment of rolling stock*
> We will refurbish 10000 series commuter rolling stock, improving train comfort and security while upgrading to barrier-free design through installation of wheelchair spaces and passenger information displays inside trains.
> In addition, as a means of advancing our environmental measures designed to protect the ozone layer, we will continue switching to alternative refrigerants for the coolants in our train air conditioning units.
> *Replacement and manufacture of commuter rolling stock*
> Based on the concept of “a user- and environment-friendly, energy-saving next-generation train,” we will manufacture seven trains (70 cars) of our 50000 series, which seeks to reduce environmental impacts through a barrier-free, energy-conserving, and low-maintenance design.
> 
> Construction to elevate tracks
> *Construction to elevate tracks*
> Elevation work near Isesaki Station
> Construction for the continuous grade separation of the Isesaki Line between Gōshi and Isesaki is currently underway as a Gunma Prefecture urban planning project. With the completion of this work, Shin-Isesaki Station and Isesaki Station will become elevated stations with barrier-free designs. In addition, the elimination of 13 grade crossings will help alleviate traffic congestion in the surrounding area, contributing to a comprehensive development pattern through unification of urban neighborhoods.
> Elevation work between Shimizu Kōen and Umesato
> Construction for the continuous grade separation of the Noda Line between Shimizu Kōen and Umesato is currently underway as a Chiba Prefecture urban planning project. With the completion of this work, Atago Station and Noda-shi Station will become elevated stations with barrier-free designs. In addition, the elimination of 11 grade crossings will help alleviate traffic congestion in the surrounding area, contributing to a comprehensive development pattern through unification of urban neighborhoods.
> 
> 
> Service improvements
> *Barrier-free improvements to station facilities*
> With the aim of creating stations that are user-friendly for both the elderly and passengers with physical disabilities, we are proceeding with barrier-free improvement works. This fiscal year, we will install elevators at 13 stations (29 units total) and multi-function toilets (individual rooms) at 12 stations.
> Elevators:
> Isesaki Line: Tōbu Dōbutsu Kōen (4)
> Nikkō Line: Satte (2), Shin-Kanuma (2)
> Noda Line: Fujinoushijima (2), Kawama (3), Shin-Kashiwa (1), Masuo (4), Mutsumi (2)
> Tōjō Line: Yanasegawa (1), Kawagoe-shi (3), Sakado (2), Yorii (1)
> 
> Stairwell lifts
> Kameido Line: Omurai (2)
> 
> Multi-function toilets (individual rooms)
> Isesaki Line: Tōbu Dōbutsu Kōen
> Kameido Line: Omurai, Higashi-Azuma
> Nikkō Line: Satte
> Noda Line: Fujinoushijima, Kawama, Shin-Kashiwa, Masuo, Mutsumi
> Tōjō Line: Yanasegawa, Kawagoe-shi, Sakado
> 
> 
> *Refurbishment of station facilities*
> In addition to making stations, the “face” of a neighborhood, into a splendid place where people gather, and working towards even greater service improvements, we will conduct renovations of restrooms and ticketing areas, as well as install new or additional departure board displays. In addition, for directional signage, we will advance universal design such as use of pictograms and make further progress on provision of information in four languages (Japanese, English, Chinese, Korean), allowing foreigners to use our services with ease. In addition, we will install new or upgrade existing self-standing directional signs, making them eye-level and easier to see.
> *Train departure board displays*
> At Noda Line and Tōjō Line stations, we will conduct works to install new or additional train departure board displays that are easier to read and understand for passengers, helping to improve passenger convenience.


----------



## quashlo

*Shin-Keisei to retire 800 series*
http://www.shinkeisei.co.jp/topics/pdf/shinkeisei0119.pdf



> At Shin-Keisei Electric Railway (HQ: Kamagaya City, Chiba Prefecture; President: Kataoka Ryōichi), we will hold a "Farewell 800 Series" event (pre-event applications necessary) on Saturday, July 24 and Sunday, July 25.
> 
> After the Shin-Keisei Line began revenue service in 1947 using second-hand trains from Keisei Electric Railway, the 800 series trains entered service as our first entirely-new rolling stock, with 36 cars introduced between 1971 and 1975. The 800 series trains have served as part of our transport operations for close to 40 years.
> 
> Currently, the remaining two consists (16 cars total) are continuing in service primarily during the morning rush hour, but after having finalized their retirement from service in July of this year, we will hold farewell runs and a photo session. We hope you take this opportunity to see them in full glory for the last time.
> 
> *800 series*
> The 800 series first entered service in April 1971, during a time when older cars with 16- and 17-m bodies and nose-suspended drives were the workhorses of the fleet. With 18 m long-body cars and Cardan joint drives using multi-step controllers, a total of six four-car units and six two-car units were constructed by December 1975. The car dimensions and drive systems of the 800 series would become the base for our later rolling stock.
> 
> Starting in 1985, changes were gradually made to the trains: units were outfitted with air conditioning systems and converted to six- and eight-car trains, the automatic air brakes were converted to electromagnetic straight air brakes with regenerative braking, and train composition was changed as part of increases in operating speed. The retirement of the 800 series units began in 1995.


----------



## quashlo

*Chiba Prefecture will not stop up Shiroi City funding gap in Hokusō Line fare reduction*
http://www.asahi.com/travel/rail/news/TKY201006090543.html



> In regards to the Hokusō Railway fare reduction scheduled to enter effect July 17, Chiba Prefecture governor Morita Kensaku announced during the open question period of the June 9 Prefectural Council session that the Prefectural Government would not step in and provide additional funding, even if Shiroi City does not approve a supplementary budget proposal that includes its funding allocation for the fare reduction. Governor Morita also commented that representatives from the railway have explained to him that they "will return the fare structure to the existing situation should the agreement reached with the Prefectural Government and the six neighboring jurisdictions not be fulfilled."
> 
> The Prefectural Government and six jurisdictions along the railway including Shiroi City, as well as operator and Hokusō Railway parent company Keisei Electric railway, agreed in November of last year to assemble funding for the fare reduction. In March, however, the Shiroi City Council approved by majority vote a budget proposal that omitted approx. ¥26 million in funding for the fare reduction, claiming that the reduction in fares was minimal and that public monies should not be used to fund the reduced fares. The city has since proposed a supplementary revised budget proposal that includes the funding allocation in the current June session of the City Council, but it's unclear whether or not the proposal will be approved.
> 
> In regards to the fare reduction, Governor Morita emphasized, "This is something that can only happen if the Prefectural Government, the six neighboring jurisdictions, and the railway operator all come together to provide funding," and explained that the Prefectural Government would not stop up the funding gap with its own money. "I want Shiroi City to take appropriate response for their actions," said the governor.


----------



## quashlo

*Keisei launches new home page*

Site: http://www.keisei.co.jp/

Looks a little more in line with other companies' pages now.


----------



## quashlo

*Narita Sky Access will bring improvements to Haneda – Narita direct service*
http://www.keikyu.co.jp/corporate/press/press_files/100528.shtml



> At Keihin Electric Express Railway (HQ: Minato Ward, Tōkyō; President: Ishiwata Tsuneo), we will carry out changes to destinations on train through-servicing onto the Keisei Line—primarily Airport rapid limited express trains—starting Saturday, July 17 in coordination with the opening of the Narita Sky Access Line.
> 
> As a result, direct-service trains from Haneda Airport Station to Narita Airport Station will increase and travel times will decrease, helping to further improve access between Haneda and Narita Airports.
> 
> *Scheduled Start Date*
> Saturdays, Sundays, and holidays: Saturday, July 17, 2010
> Weekdays: Tuesday, July 20, 2010
> 
> *Details*
> 
> Increased direct-service trains between Haneda Airport and Narita Airport
> Increased trains
> Weekdays
> Haneda Airport → Narita Airport: 5 trains daily → 11 trains daily
> Narita Airport → Haneda Airport: 1 train daily → 12 trains daily
> 
> Saturdays, Sundays, and holidays:
> Haneda Airport → Narita Airport: 1 train daily → 16 trains daily
> Narita Airport → Haneda Airport: 2 trains daily → 16 trains daily
> 
> 
> Travel times
> Haneda Airport → Narita Airport: 123 minutes → 103 minutes
> Narita Airport → Haneda Airport: 126 minutes → 104 minutes
> 
> Midday headways are approx. 40 minutes
> Travel times based on midday service
> Stations served
> Signed as "Airport rapid limited express"
> Keikyū Line: Haneda Airport → Shinagawa → Sengakuji →
> Toei Asakusa Line: Mita → Daimon → Shinbashi → Nihonbashi → Higashi-Nihonbashi → Asakusa → Oshiage →
> 
> Signed as "Access limited express"
> Keisei Line: Aoto → Takasago →
> Narita Sky Access Line: Higashi-Matsudo → Shin-Kamagaya → Chiba New Town Chūō → Inba Nihon Idai → Narita Yukawa →
> Keisei Line: Narita Airport Terminal 2 → Narita Airport
> 
> 
> Other
> A portion of trains through-servicing onto the Keisei Line from the Yokohama area will also see their destinations modified
> There will be no changes to departure times on the Keikyū Line


----------



## quashlo

*New Skyliner makes press debut*

Keisei offered members of the press a pre-opening ride on the New Skyliner.

Tōkyō MX news report (2010.06.23):






Window view heading from Narita Airport to central Tōkyō, cruising at 160 kph through rice paddies. Feels a little like the Shinkansen. Too bad it slows down to 130 kph when it enters the Hokusō Line.





_Source: *tetsudocom* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Kanamachi Line at Keisei Takasago to be elevated on July 5*
http://www.keisei.co.jp/keisei/kouhou/news/22-026c.pdf



> At Keisei Electric Railway, we are proceeding with the Keisei Takasago Station Kanamachi Line Elevation Project, which would elevate approx. 1.0 km of the Kanamachi Line between Keisei Takasago Station and Shibamata Station. Between the final train on Friday, July 2 and the first train on Monday, July 5, we will conduct the switchout of the Kanamachi Line at Keisei Takasago Station to the new elevated track.
> 
> In conjunction with this work, with the start of service on Monday, July 5 (Monday, July 12 in the event of delayed construction due to inclement weather), all Kanamachi Line trains will operate as shuttles between Keisei Takasago Station and Keisei Kanamachi Station, arriving at and departing from the Kanamachi Line's new exclusive platform (Platform 5) at Keisei Takasago Station.
> 
> Meanwhile, passengers transferring from the existing platform will need to temporarily exit the station faregates, but with the elevation of the tracks, we will increase the number of trains on the Kanamachi Line, improving passenger convenience.
> 
> *Details of the Keisei Takasago Station Kanamachi Line Elevation Project works*
> 
> Schedule: Switchout occurs between the last train on Friday, July 2, 2010 and the first train on Monday, July 5, 2010 (in the event of inclement weather, work will begin after the last train on Friday, July 9)
> Construction details: Of the approx. 1 km section of the Keisei Kanamachi Line between Keisei Takasago Station and Shibamata Station, we will switchout the tracks near Keisei Takasago Station and establish a new exclusive platform (Platform 5) for the Kanamachi Line at Keisei Takasago Station.
> 
> Note: On Saturday, July 3 and Sunday, July 4 during the switchout period, the Kanamachi Line will operate on a special schedule, with a portion of trains (eight in each of the inbound and outbound directions) to be cancelled, in addition to changes to destinations, schedules, and arrival platform at Keisei Takasago Station.
> 
> *Kanamachi Line service after elevation (starting Monday, July 5)*
> 
> Number of Kanamachi Line trains
> We will increase the number of trains, primarily during the midday period, increasing service from three trains per hour (20 minute headways) during the midday period to four trains per hour (15 minute headways).
> Weekdays: 80 daily trains per direction → 89 daily trains per direction
> Saturdays, Sundays, and holidays: 65 daily trains per direction → 75 daily trains per direction
> Kanamachi Line through-service trains
> Kanamachi Line through-service trains to / from Keisei Ueno Station and other destinations will be converted to terminate / begin at Keisei Takasago Station (some trains will through-service to / from Narita).


Photo report (2010.06.07):
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

The transfer between Kanamachi Line trains and Main Line trains will be outside of the paid area. On the opposite side of the station concourse from the existing faregates is where the Kanamachi Line faregates will be located. They’ve placed a single drop-down LED display from the ceiling with enough space to display one row of information—i.e., the departure time for the next train. There will only be one platform for the Kanamachi Line, Platform 5. Straight ahead will lead us to the new Kanamachi Line platform, but this part of the station is still boarded up.










Looking at the Kanamachi Line platforms from one of the windows on the station concourse. The part closest to us is station staff offices.










Near the track switchout location, where there hasn’t been a whole lot of movement for a while now. The fact that it will take two days to do the work is a good hint that this isn’t your average track switchout.










The new Kanamachi Line platform sticks out above the Main Line tracks. It’s a pretty basic, no-frills design, perhaps a hint that there are larger changes in store. Being a major junction, there is a lot of train traffic and there’s talk of elevating the entire station (not just the Kanamachi Line) to eliminate some the major grade crossing on the east side. You can see some of the massive beams both supporting the platform as well as spanning the tracks on the east side of the station, which fan out pretty wide.










A better view of the complex structure supporting the new platform.










According to maps posted at the station and comparing against the above picture, we can see they have yet to build the stairwell connecting the new Kanamachi Line platforms directly to ground-evel.










Down at ground level, near where the new stairwell will touch down. They haven’t gotten very far on it, so obviously it won’t be opening together with the new platform.


----------



## quashlo

*Keikyū to introduce station numbering with opening of Haneda Airport International Terminal Station*
http://www.keikyu.co.jp/corporate/press/mk_auto/20100625g.shtml



> Keihin Electric Express Railway (HQ: Minato Ward, Tōkyō; President: Ishiwata Tsuneo) will open Haneda Airport International Terminal Station on Thursday, October 21. Together with the opening of the new station, an increase in the number of passengers from overseas is expected, and in order to make the Keikyū Line easy-to-understand for everyone, we will introduce a new “station numbering” system at all of our stations starting October 21.


----------



## quashlo

*Keisei to introduce station numbering with opening of Narita Sky Access*
http://www.keisei.co.jp/keisei/kouhou/news/22-034.pdf



> Starting on Saturday, July 17, 2010, the opening date of the Narita Sky Access Line, we will introduce station numbering on all stations on the Keisei Line.
> 
> This program is part of our efforts towards universal design, including an expansion of our provision of passenger information to foreign passengers in conjunction with the opening of the Narita Sky Access.
> 
> The first two letters of the station numbering scheme will be “KS,” coming from “*K*ei*s*ei.”
> 
> The numbering will begin at Ueno Station and will follow the following order:
> 
> Keisei Main Line (Ueno → Narita Airport)
> Narita Sky Access (Narita Yukawa only)
> Higashi-Narita Line (Higashi-Narita)
> Oshiage Line (Oshiage → Tateishi)
> Kanamachi Line (Shibamata → Kanamachi)
> Chiba Line (Makuhari Hongō → Chiba Chūō)
> Chihara Line (Chibadera → Chiharadai)
> The numbering scheme applies only one number to each station, and does not provide more than one number for junction stations with lines operated by other companies (e.g., Takasago) or on the Hokusō Line section of the Narita Sky Access (Higashi-Matsudo, Shin-Kamagaya, Chiba New Town Chūō, Inba Nihon Idai). However, although Oshiage already has number A20 attached to it for the Toei Asakusa Line, as the line is a terminus for our railway’s lines, we will also provide our own numbering for this station.


This numbering scheme (letter + number) is already used on the Tōkyō Metro and Toei Subway, as well as the Yurikamome and Yokohama Municipal Subway. The Nippori – Toneri Liner and Tsukuba Express have a different numbering scheme, using only numbers.

Personally, I’m not a huge fan of this even for the subway lines, but they at least somewhat make sense there, since there are less “forked” lines within the subway itself (excepting through-servicing, etc.). But applying the same scheme where one letter = one line to entire networks like Keisei and Keikyū so that one letter = one operator seems a bit stupid. Usually, the whole point of this is to let people know how many stations they have to go before they get to their destination, but when you start applying it to an entire operator’s lines, the benefit is lost. For example, going from Aoto to Oshaige is a five-station journey, but the numbering scheme gives KS09 for Aoto and KS45 for Oshiage. 

I think this energy would be better spent in trying to make unified maps of the whole Tōkyō rail network for placement in all trains stations, regardless of operator. Right now, you can go to one station operator by one company, and you will generally only see maps of lines operated by that company, even if the station is a major terminal station with transfers to other companies’ lines. This and a consistent announcement system where each rail line is given equal treatment would greatly improve understanding. Why when I take a subway train does it only say “JR Lines” for transfer, even when there are multiple JR lines serving the station?


----------



## quashlo

*Keikyū Kamata after the dust has settled*

A photo report taken three weeks after the new second level of Keikyū Kamata Station opened. It appears that Keikyū has polished up some of the signage a bit to make it more clear to passengers:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

New signage above the stairwell on the second level, warning passengers wishing to transfer to the trains on the bottom level to use a different set of stairs.










Transfer passage to Platforms 1 and 2 (lower level).



















Stairwell for the transfer passage.



















Down on the ground level platforms, where they have already begun dismantling the old outbound platforms.


----------



## quashlo

*Keikyū 1000 series retired*
http://mytown.asahi.com/kanagawa/news.php?k_id=15000001006280003



> Keihin Electric Express Railway (Keikyū; HQ: Minato Ward, Tōkyō) will retire its 1000 series, in service for 50 years, on June 28. A “farewell run” commemorating its retirement was held on June 27. Many railfans also gathered at Kanazawa Bunko Station in Kanazawa Ward, Yokohama City to capture the train in its last moments.
> 
> On June 27, the train operated with the “_kaitoku_” (rapid limited express) plates that were once used in the past, attached to the end cabs. As the train entered the station, railfans assembled on the platform raised their voices. Takenaka Kiyomi (14), who came from Adachi Ward, Tōkyō to film video of the train, was all smiles: “I heard they were going to retire it, so I came to see. I get really excited about farewell runs.”
> 
> The 1000 series began service in 1959 as Keikyū’s first air-conditioned train. Starting in 1968, the 1000 series began through-service onto the Toei Asakusa Line, Keisei Line, and Hokusō Line, and has been carrying commuters to work and school for many years. With the debut of energy-saving rolling stock, however, the retirement of the 1000 series was already decided.


This was the largest series in Keikyū’s fleet (72 trains, 356 cars), and was the pioneer of Keikyū’s current fleet of trains.

In a Kanaloco (Kanagawa Shimbun) report, three veteran train operators who operated 1000 series trains throughout their career share their thoughts on the trains’ retirement from service and bid personal farewells.






The official farewell run on Sunday, June 27, operated with an eight-car train (2+6) from Kanazawa Bunko to Miura Kaigan and then from Miura Kaigan to Keikyū Kurihama.





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

On the last day of service on Monday, June 28, there was only one 1000 series train, operating on the Daishi Line.





_Source: *ayokoi* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsubishi Heavy Industries awarded contract for new Yurikamome rolling stock*
http://www.mhi.co.jp/news/story/1006104953.html



> Mitsubishi Heavy Industries has received an order from Yurikamome Co. for 108 cars (18 trains) of fully-automated rolling stock (APMs) for the Tōkyō Waterfront New Transit Yurikamome. The next-generation rolling stock will feature aluminum alloy bodies and a high level of environmental efficiencies befitting the symbol of the Tōkyō Waterfront Subcenter. This order represens Mitsubishi’s first single order totaling over 100 vehicles. The trains will be introduced into revenue service starting in FY2013 as replacements for existing rolling stock.
> 
> In contrast to the use of steel and stainless steel in existing rolling stock, the new rolling stock will use aluminum bodies, substantially improving efficiency by reducing vehicle weight, as well as realizing a high degree of recyclability. The car bodies and equipment are also designed for easy maintenance. In addition, the train incorporates universal design concepts to allow it to meet an array of needs from tourism to commute travel, and ensures a comfortable interior space. In this latest order, these qualities were roundly recognized in the bid competition, securing a win.
> 
> The New Transit Yurikamome is a 14.7 km public transport line stretching from Shimbashi Station to Toyosu Station, connecting central Tōkyō to the Tōkyō Waterfront Subcenter in 16 stations. Along the line are a string of visitor facilities including numerous tourist spots and convention halls, centered at landmark districts of the Waterfront Subcenter such as Shiodome, Odaiba, and Ariake. As a result, the Yurikamome is a popular line and boasts the highest ridership in Japan for a “new transit” system. The line opened in November 1995, and daily average ridership is approx. 103,000 (2008).
> 
> Yurikamome Co. began in 1988 as the Tōkyō Waterfront New Transit Co., a third-sector railway company receiving investment from the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government, later changing its name in 1998 to the Yurikamome Co. In 2006, the line was extended to Toyosu. The Yurikamome Co. is a premier transport operator, with future increases expected in high-frequency commuter demand and tourist demand.
> 
> APM is a “new transit” technology that allows for unmanned travel thorugh an automatic operations system. As the trains run on electricity, air quality does not suffer as a result of emissions. Since the trains use rubber tires, operations are smooth and noise is kept to a minimum. In addition to Miami, Washington, D.C., and Atlanta in the American market, Mitsubishi has fulfilled orders for this APM system to various airports, including Hong Kong International Airport, Singapore’s Changi Airport, Korea’s Incheon Airport, and Dubai, strengthening our position as one of the top leaders in the global market.
> 
> Taking this latest batch order for over 100 APM vehicles as a catalyst, we will continue to further expand and develop our business for airports and cities all around the globe.


Another Yurikamome cab view:
_Source: *leo1981leo* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to break ground on Kanda Manseibashi Building*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tokyo/20100602/CK2010060202000051.html



> JR East will construct the Kanda Manseibashi Building (temporary name) featuring leasable office space on the site of the former Transport Museum in Kanda Sudachō, Chiyoda Ward. The building will capitalize on the scenery of the red-brick viaduct of the JR Chūō Line, which passes adjacent to the site, and allow a look into the history of the Transport Museum and former Manseibashi Station. The railway will break ground on the building this month.
> 
> The building is a steel-frame tower with 22 stories aboveground and two stories belowground, with gross area of approx. 28,000 sq m. The building will stand approx. 100 m tall and feature glass cladding.
> 
> The columns and other elements of the low-rise portion of the building will use tiles colored the same as brick, and the high-rise portion will also feature the same color on its exterior. The building will also be designed as an open, airy space. Brick benches will be placed in the open space surrounding the building, and visitors can experience the railway history of the site, which will include a display of the foundation of the former Manseibashi Station and monuments using old rail.
> 
> Manseibashi Station opened in 1912 as the terminal staton of the Chūō Line, but was abandoned in 1943. The Transport Museum also partially reused some of the former station building, but was closed in 2006 due to structural deterioration.
> 
> The building will also be designed with environmental considerations, including "winter garden" areas on every floor where the windows can be opened. In addition to allowing building users to feel fresh air, the “winter gardens” will reduce the electrical load for air conditioning during spring and autumn. Unusual for office buildings in central Tōkyō, the building will also feature bicycle parking and showers for bicycle commuters. The low-rise portion will attract retail and business school tenants. The building is scheduled to open around December 2012.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East announces first female stationmasters in Tōkyō Prefecture*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/national/news/20100615-OYT1T00969.htm



> On June 15, JR East announced that it would install two new female stationmasters as part of its June 23 personnel shuffles.
> 
> There are currently no female stationmasters at any of the 1,705 stations under the railway's jurisdiction, and it has been about four years since the last woman served as a stationmaster for the railway. The railway says the two women selected are the first to serve as stationmasters in Tōkyō Prefecture.
> 
> The two women are Shirayama Hiroko (39), who will serve as stationmaster at Yotsuya Station (Shinjuku Ward, Tōkyō) on the Chūō Line, and Shimizu Kayoko (37), who will serve as stationmaster at Mejiro Station (Toshima Ward, Tōkyō) on the Yamanote Line. Shirayama, an operations section chief with JR East who joined the railway in 1993, said, "I will do my best to ensure that the challenges I face daily will lead to greater passenger satisfaction and my development as a stationmaster." Shimizu, a general planning department vice section-chief who joined the railway in 1995, said, "I want to keep the safety of the neighborhood locals and all the people who commute through this station as my number one priority. With my motto of 'cheerful and calm,' I will do my best."
> 
> According to the railway, there were virtually no female employees during the days of the Japanese National Railways, but in recent years, women account for 20 to 30 percent of new hires. Tanabe Shigeru, president of the railway's Tōkyō Branch Office, said, "These two will definitely open doors for all the women behind them. Both stations have universities nearby and see many female college students, which makes them a good fit for their positions."


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to offer first-of-its-kind in-station university recruitment event*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100527/biz1005271525023-n1.htm



> On May 27, jeki (JR East Planning) (HQ: Shibuya Ward, Tōkyō), a JR East subsidiary advertising agency, announced that it will hold a higher education consultation session inside JR Akihabara Station on June 6 targeting high school students and their guardians. This is the first time a higher education consultation session has been held inside the paid area of a station. jeki is hoping to develop the event into a new regular _ekinaka_ trend.
> 
> The event is being jointly sponsored by Access Corporation (HQ: Minato Ward, Tōkyō), which handles advertisements related to universities and higher education.
> 
> A total of 32 universities in the Greater Tōkyō area will participate, including Meiji Univeristy, Rikkyō University, Tōkyō University of Science, and Kōgakuin. Consultation sessions regarding higher education will be held in booths, and officials will discuss test-taking methods and process, and post-matriculation systems and scholarships. In addition to distributing university documents and pamphlets, a portion of the participating schools will hold their own presentations on a special PR stage.
> 
> The session will be held on the special second-floor meeting space inside the station from 11:00 am to 5:00 pm.


Tōkyō MX news report (2010.06.06). According to the report, JR East wants to do a similar event in the fall, closer to the start of the school year.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East changes melodies at Mitaka Station*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/tokyo23/news/20100625-OYT8T00075.htm



> The melody played when trains depart Mitaka Station, which is celebrating the 80th anniversary of its opening, will be changed to the lullaby _Medaka no Gakkō_ (lit. “School of _Medaka_”).
> 
> _Medaka no Gakkō_ was created by composer Nakada Yoshinao (1923-2000), who lived in Kami-Renjaku, Mitaka City between 1946 and 1951 following World War II. Over the course of his lifetime, Nakada left countless famous songs to his name, including _Chiisai Aki Mitsuketa_ (lit. “I Found a Little Autumn”) and _Yuki no Ochiru Machi wo_ (lit. “Through a Snowy Town”).
> 
> JR East and Mitaka City teamed up in an effort to get people to know more about songs from Mitaka, splitting the melody into six parts for use as departure melodies on Platform 1 through Platform 6 at Mitaka Station. The melodies to be played at each platform are approx. 10 seconds long, and when stringing the six parts together, passengers can hear the full melody.
> 
> A commemorative ceremony will be held on the Chūō Line platforms at the station on June 26. Mitaka City mayor Kiyohara Keiko, who will serve as honorary stationmaster for a day, will give the departure sign to the special Mitaka Station 80th Anniversary train, and _Medaka no Gakkō_ will begin playing.


----------



## quashlo

*North Court at Tōkyō Station to open in December*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2010/20100604.pdf



> East Japan Railway Company (President and Representative Director: Seino Satoshi) has been proceeding with its Tōkyō Station City development of Tōkyō Station, based on the concept of "stations changing cities, cities becoming stations." On March 28 of this year, we opened the South Court, which has received a round of compliments from our customers. And now, in December 2010, a new retail zone known as the North Court will open on the first floor of the paid area of Tōkyō Station, on the site of the former Dila Tōkyō Dining Court.
> 
> *Development Concept*
> JR East Group is pushing forward with its Tōkyō Station City project in an effort to increase the value of Tōkyō Station as a whole. We are now carrying out hard infrastructure improvements, including the restoration of the Marunouchi Station Building at Tōkyō Station, the GranRoof development, the opening of Phase 2 of the GranTōkyō North Tower, and the construction of the Tōhoku Through Line. In terms of _ekinaka_ (station retail), we have opened the South Court in response to soft changes including the diversification of consumer trends. And in December of this year, in preparation for the opening of the Shin-Aomori extension of the Tōhoku Shinkansen, we will carry out renovations of our _ekinaka_ retail facilities with the aim of developing Tōkyō Station into a station fit as Japan's central station and a gateway to regions throughout the country.
> 
> Now, the Dila Tōkyō Dining Court on the first floor of the paid area of Tōkyō Station will be reborn as the North Court, with the aim of further growth under the Tōkyō Station City concept.
> 
> *Details*
> Location: 1-9-1 Marunouchi, Chiyoda Ward, Tōkyō (first floor of paid area at JR Tōkyō Station)
> Development area: Approx. 1,200 sq m
> Store space: Approx. 1,000 sq m
> Number of stores: 16 (planned)
> Store type: Food (primarily restaurants) and food products (e.g., _bentō_)
> Projected sales: Approx. ¥4 billion annually
> Development manager: Tetsudō Kaikan Co., Ltd.
> 
> *Store operations*
> Operation of the facility will be carried out by Tetsudō Kaikan Co., Ltd. (President and Representative Director: Nozaki Tetsuo), which operates Tōkyō Station _ekinaka_ retail facility GranSta and nearby facilities Kurobei Yokochō and Kitchen Street.
> 
> *Store concept: Japan's kitchen*
> Taking "Japan's kitchen" as a place that inherits and further develops the food culture of Japan, we will create an epicenter of food culture in the _ekinaka_ of Tōkyō Station, Japan's central terminal. From "Japan's kitchen," we will introduce not only Japan's traditional cuisine, but also foreign-developed cuisines that have taken root in Japan and foods that are still continuing to evolve, expressing the evolution of Japan's food culture through time, with "past," "present," and "future" as keywords.
> 
> *Development contents*
> 
> Restaurants that allow customers to comfortably enjoy the very best of Japanese, Western, and Chinese cuisines inside Tōkyō Station's _ekinaka_ facilities.
> Stores with food that can be taken onto the Shinkansen or to home, or be eaten on the spot, including a boxed lunch corner that specializes in Japan's unique _bentō_; sweets shops that can be easily enjoyed by nearby workers or excursion visitors; and a grocery store that allows customers to experience the joy of food and be rest assurred about food safety.
> Capitalizing on the prime location inside _ekinaka_, we will offer quick but satisfying cuisines.
> We will also provide a free space to allow customers taking products home to enjoy them immediately.


Construction updates for the Tōhoku Through Line:
_Source: http://homepage.mac.com/otanuki/Tohoku_Tokaido/Tohoku_Tokaido.html_

Starting down south at Shinagawa, where they have removed the tracks for Platform 10.










Moving to Tōkyō Station, where they have also removed one of the sidings on the Kanda end. In the distance is Kanda Station.










Near Shin-Tokiwabashi…










More of the massive blue jack for constructing the ramp up above the Shinkansen tracks. I guess they started at the base of the ramp and then just build as they move forward, jacking in the next piece from behind.










Approaching Kanda Station…





































From Platform 1 at Kanda Station, as Shinkansen trains pass beneath the steel beams and columns that will support the new tracks above. This view is already beginning to change quite dramatically.










From Platform 3 at Kanda Station.










E2 series Shinkansen passing.


----------



## quashlo

*E259 series Narita Express trains win Blue Ribbon Award*
http://www.jrc.gr.jp/act/ac/pdf/2010bl.pdf



> East Japan Railway’s E259 series debuted as the replacement for existing 253 series limited express trains used exclusively on the Narita Express. Many different transportation modes are competing head-to-head to transport passengers to and from Narita Airport. The replacement of the existing 253 series with the E259 series not only increases JR East’s competitiveness against buses and private autos for access to Narita Airport, but also improves convenience in response to an expected increase in airport passengers.
> 
> The exterior of the train carries on the brand image built up by the 253 series, reflected in the red, white, and black paint scheme, but also creates a new image for the “reborn” N’EX (Narita Express) through a new cab design and repositioned logos.
> 
> In order to realize a comfortable transport space, the train features improvements to both rolling stock technical specs and interior facilities. On the technical side, the end cars of the train feature the full active suspension technology used on our Shinkansen trains to improve ride comfort, and damper equipment has been installed between cars. We have also improved the stability of our transport operations by installing redundancy in the main equipment and transmission paths.
> 
> The interior of the trains actively incorporates universal design concepts. Dial locks and security cameras have been installed in the luggage area between the car deck and passenger cabin, improving security. The overhead luggage racks inside the passenger cabins have also been designed at a lower height to make it easier for passengers to use. A 250 mm space has also been provided beneath each seat, allowing passengers to use it both as leg room and for luggage placement. The relocation of heating vents from beneath seats to underneath the window sills should also not be overlooked. Two 17-inch liquid crystal screens for passenger information displays are installed side-by-side in several locations on the ceiling of the passenger cabin, improving the provision of passenger information by displaying destination information, train status information, news, and flight information in four languages. In regards to personal computer use for business-related travel, we have installed outlets in all seats—both in green cars and regular cars—and introduced an Internet connection service through wireless LAN.
> 
> As detailed above, East Japan Railway Company’s E259 series is a train that features the equipment and functionality fit for a service that connects Japan’s gateway international airport directly to Greater Tōkyō’s major terminal stations, and was awarded this year’s Blue Ribbon Award after receiving the support of many members of the Japan Railfan Club.


This year’s Laurel Award winner was the Kintetsu 22600 series ACE trains used on Kintetsu limited express runs.

The following rolling stock were nominated this year:

East Japan Railway Company E259 series
Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation 8800 series
Kantō Railway Kiha-5000 series
Fuji Kyūkō 1000 series “Fuji Tozan Train”
Nishi-Nippon Railroad Kiha-122 / Kiha-127 series
Kinki Nippon Railroad (Kintetsu Corporation) 22600 series
Nankai Electric Railway 2230 series “Tenkū”
Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau 30000 series
Kyūshū Railway Company Kiha-125-400 series

Clips of the E259 on the Sōbu Main Line:





_Source: *hellokt21* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*253 series ends regular service on Narita Express*

Last day was June 30. I believe there is an additional special farewell run July 11.

Some videos to celebrate the end of service:
_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

Collection of clips:






Coupling / decoupling at Tōkyō Station:






Last day of regular service (2010.06.30):


----------



## quashlo

*Nagano Electric Railway to receive 253 series Narita Express trains*
http://journal.mycom.co.jp/news/2010/06/04/040/?rt=na



> On June 3, Nagano Electric Railway announced that it will receive 253 series limited express trains from JR East. The railway says it will run the trains as limited expresses between Nagano and Yudanaka starting in spring 2011. Together with the introduction of the new trains, the railway says it will also retire its aging 2000 series limited express trains.
> 
> The 253 series trains were manufactured for exclusive use on the Narita Express connecting central Tōkyō and Narita Airport. Designed towards Japanese passengers visiting destinations overseas and foreign tourists coming to Japan, the trains feature spacious seating arrangements and luggage areas to handle large baggage. In order to provide a service that doesn't fall short of global standards, the trains featured a completely different design from existing limited express rolling stock at the time. However, JR East has been introducing new E259 series trains since autumn of last year, and the 253 series trains have been removed from regular service. Nagano Electric Railway will receive two three-car units (six cars total) of the retired trains.
> 
> In regards to the introduction of the 253 series trains, Nagano Electric Railway says, "The two 2000 series trains are approaching 46 and 53 years since manufacture, and we've been considering replacements for them since several years ago. While a variety of candidates were identified, the 253 series was selected because it matched the standards for our lines." The railway is now scheduled to conduct refurbishment works, including converting the trains to one-man operation. The details of the railway's plans, including the fleet designation of the new trains, operating plan, and the fate of the line information displays—a hallmark of the 253 series—are not yet finalized.
> 
> Beginning in spring 2011, the railway will operate two types of limited express trains: the Narita Express 253 series trains and the former Odakyū Romancecar 1000 series trains. The 1000 series trains are painted in red and white, and Train No. 1 of the 2000 series is also in a red and cream scheme. The 8500 series received from Tōkyū Corporation and running as local trains also feature red beltlines. However, railway spokespersons say, "We weren't looking to purchase only red trains."


----------



## quashlo

*JR East displays news digests of World Cup games inside trains and stations*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/entertainment/tv/tnews/20100614-OYT8T00649.htm



> Communications satellite (CS) broadcaster SKY Perfect JSAT teamed up with jeki (JR East Planning) to broadcast breaking news and digest videos from the FIFA World Cup in South Africa, which commenced June 11, inside JR East trains and on outdoor electrionic advertisements inside JR East stations. The program will last until July 18.
> 
> The broadcasts will be displayed on approx. 17,700 monitor displays above the doors of trains on the Yamanote Line, Chūō Rapid Line, Keihin-Tōhoku Line, and other lines, as well as a total of 15 monitor displays installed inside Shinjuku Station and Shibuya Station. The broadcasts will recap the results of all World Cup games together with video of the matches. After the end of the competition, digest videos of the winning team and super plays will be broadcast.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East completes mock station for R&D*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2010/20100605.pdf



> At JR East, we are proceeding with station designs that are safe and easy-to-use for customers, in line with the goal established in our Group Business Vision 2020 plan to "realize improved customer satisfaction." Up until now, we have conducted research and development towards implementing individual strategies to achieve this goal, including installation of platform doors and information displays to notify passengers of service disruptions. In response to customer needs for safety and security, as well as convenience, comfort, and environmental considerations, a unified and continuous research and development program and a holistic and efficient experimentation process are necessary. As a result, we have recently constructed an experimental facility known as the "Smart Station Laboratory," which is designed with the same spaces as in existing stations. In the hopes of drafting designs for the next generation of stations, we will embark on new challenges using the Smart Station Laboratory.
> 
> *Smart Station Concept: A design R&D principle for next-generation stations that places "customers first"*
> At JR East, with a growing diversity of needs from safety and security to convenience, comfort, and environmental considerations, we are aiming to develop "intelligent" stations that respond to these needs by providing services with high added value through the use of an array of technologies and ideas. We have called this the "Smart Station" concept.
> 
> *Past R&D successes in next-generation station design*
> Up until now, our research and development efforts towards creating designs for the next-generation of stations has primarily been conducted at our Frontier Services Research Laboratory, which was established in 2001 with the founding of the JR East Research and Development Center. Using the fruits of these R&D efforts, we have been able to implement high-performance platform door sensors and service disruption information displays.
> 
> *Smart Station Laboratory: An experimental space for realizing a variety of ideas for the next generation of stations*
> In order to evaluate new technologies and revolutionary concepts and ideas for implementation in our "next-generation station design," the proper environment is necessary to allow us to continuously and efficiently conduct full-scale experiments and trials that cannot be conducted in existing stations in operation or in confined test rooms, as well as to comprehensively assess the results.
> 
> As a result, JR East has decided to construct a new "Smart Station Laboratory" experiment facility that features the same spaces as in existing stations, including platforms and tracks, inside the JR East Research and Development Center.
> 
> *R&D concepts to be tested at the Smart Station Laboratory*
> In order to allow us to realize our Smart Station concept, we will proceed with R&D efforts based on the three themes of "safe and secure stations," "convenient and comfortable stations," and "environmentally-friendly stations."
> 
> *Start of use of the Smart Station Laboratory*
> Early July 2010 (construction completed June 10, 2010)
> 
> =====================
> 
> *Past R&D successes in next-generation station design*
> 
> High-performance platform door sensors
> We developed a high-performance three-dimensional sensor to detect obstructions in the event that passengers, bags, or other obstructions are present between the platform door and train.
> We began development of the technology in 2008 and will use it at Ebisu Station and Meguro Station on the Yamanote Line, which are the first to receive platform door installations.
> Platform door installations will begin service June 26, 2010 at Ebisu Station and August 28, 2010 at Meguro Station. In the future, the doors will be installed at all stations on the Yamanote Line.
> 
> Service disruption information displays
> During transport service disruptions, we provide information to passengers in an easy-to-understand way using route maps.
> We began development of the technology in 2002, and after field tests at Ueno Station and Tōkyō Station, introduced the technology into service.
> We introduced permanent installations starting with Akihabara Station in February 2007, and by the end of FY2009, have installed them at 103 main stations in the Greater Tōkyō area with more than 50,000 daily boardings.
> 
> Shinkansen train composition displays
> We direct passengers boarding Shinkansen trains with easy-to-understand information using visuals that show the Shinkansen platforms for boarding as well as the distance between passengers' current position and the boarding location.
> We began development of the technology in 2006, and after field tests at Ueno Station, introduced the technology into service.
> We introduced permanent installations starting in FY2006, with a total of ten units at Tōkyō Station, Ueno Station, and Ōmiya Station.
> 
> Oshirase-kun (Suigun Line: Information provision system)
> A system to provide passenger information in a timely manner during periods of service disruption. Using GPS and Internet technology, the system visually displays train location information. In addition, during periods of service disruption, the system also provides information regarding delays on transferring lines.
> We began development of the technology in 2006, and after field tests at Makuta Station on the Kururi Line, introduced the technology onto the Suigun Line.
> Service began on the Suigun Line in August 2009 as "Oshirase-kun." The system was introduced to all 43 stations on the Suigun Line, with liquid crystal displays at 17 stations and LED displays at 26 stations.
> 
> 
> =====================
> 
> *Smart Station Laboratory details*
> 
> A space to allow for total reseach and development into passenger flows from the public passage to the ticketing machines, faregates, station concourse, directional signage, stairwells, vertical transportation such as escalators, platforms, and finally the train, as well as to assess and investigate such.
> An adaptive and flexible structural design that allows for a wide variety of experiments and trials and the easy installation or removal of equipment.
> 
> =====================
> 
> *R&D concepts to be tested at the Smart Station Laboratory*
> 
> Safe and secure stations
> "Station-style" escalators designed with greater safety
> Mobility assistance using robots
> 
> Convenient and comfortable stations
> Station interior navigation that responds to individual needs
> Touchless-style ticketing system
> Manipulation and control of station spaces using sensor technology
> 
> Environmentally-friendly stations
> Thermal environment improvements using natural wind
> Active use of natural light and sunlight
> 
> 
> Service disruption information display, showing delays on the Takasaki Line and Keihin-Tōhoku Line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shinkansen train composition displays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart Station Laboratory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JR East’s vision for future stations:


----------



## quashlo

*JR East turns turns to high-quality in station retail*
http://www.asahi.com/business/update/0605/TKY201006040616.html



> _Ekinaka_, station retail facilities that allow commuters on the way home to enjoy a bit of shopping, are becoming ever more diverse. Railway companies have placed their weight behind _ekinaka_ programs, and JR East Group—one of the pioneers of the _ekinaka_ industry—is transitioning towards gourmet and high-quality products to fend off competition. The railway is shoring up in an effort to compensate for stalled growth in its transport business.
> 
> An _onigiri_ shop that uses _Koshihikari_ rice from Uonoma, a cake shop that wraps its cakes in a special gauze to control moisture… In Dila Nishi-Ogikubo, a collection of specialty retail shops just outside the faregates inside JR Nishi-Ogikubo Station (Suginami Ward, Tōkyō), an array of goods is on display, reminiscent of the basement levels of a department store. After investing approx. ¥200 million in a five-month renovation, JR East reopened the facility in late May. Seven new stores were added, bringing the total to eleven—five of which are making their debut in the _ekinaka_ market. Passages have also been widened, creating an airy, open interior.
> 
> Most of the _onigiri_ are ¥200 each. Bread and cakes are also a tad more expensive than what you might find in convenience stores and supermarkets. There’s even a wine shop offering top-class wines at ¥600,000 a bottle. The JR East subsidiary that developed the specialty retail facility says, “We want to distinguish ourselves from other shops by offering high-quality goods, and expand our customer demographic.”
> 
> A separate JR East subsidiary opened a café and small bookstore inside Tōkyō Station (Chiyoda Ward, Tōkyō) in late March. The café sells gourmet chocolates (four pieces) crafted by a famous patisserie starting at ¥1,200 (incl. tax). The JR East subsidiary responsible for maintaining vending machines inside stations has begun selling plastic-bottled juices made from domestically-grown fruits at ¥10 to ¥20 above typical drinks from vending machines. JR East itself is planning to bring the classic gourmet supermarket Kinokuniya, which it purchased in April, into stations and station tenant buildings.
> 
> In the past, JR East’s _ekinaka_ business meant Kiosk miniature convenience stores and standing _soba_ noodle shops. But after opening the large-scale ecute retail facility inside Ōmiya Station in Saitama City in 2005, the image of JR East station retail has been changing. The railway began delving into prepared foods and desserts, appealing not only to young women but also male customers, who have inhibitions about visiting the basement floors of department stores.
> 
> Lumine fashion buildings, Newdays convenience stores, and others are now on track, and annual sales in JR East’s lifestyle business-related efforts surpassed ¥800 billion in FY2006, approaching big-name department store retailer Takashimaya, which posted ¥877.7 billion in sales in FY2009.
> 
> But after seeing JR East’s successes, other railway companies are jumping on the bandwagon to strengthen their _ekinaka_ businesses. In March of last year, subway operator Tōkyō Metro opened an Echika retail facility featuring approx. 40 fashion shops and restaurants inside Ikebukuro Station (Toshima Ward, Tōkyō). With business doing well at the first Echika location at Omotesandō Station (Minato Ward, Tōkyō), the company made a big jump and opened the second location. On the Toei Subway network, some stations even have retail space for farmers looking to sell their agricultural products direct to customers. Other private railway companies in the National Capital Region have also successfully lured big-name convenience stores to join their _ekinaka_ facilities.
> 
> Competition for customers with department stores and electronics retailers outside stations is fierce, and JR East executives say, “Because the volume of people passing through these stations is immense, if we don’t change our approach and our goods, customers will get bored.”
> 
> *Ensuring the survival of both ekinaka and shopping districts*
> 
> JR East is venturing into the _ekinaka_ business because its main business—railway transport—has topped out. With an aging population, the railway can no longer rely on growth in the commuter population, and the drop in expressway tolls has also taken its toll. As a result, the railway is aiming to boost its revenues from its non-transport businesses, including its lifestyle service business, with the goal of bringing their share of the company’s total revenues from the current 30 percent up to 40 percent by FY2017.
> 
> Even in the confined sales floor spaces inside stations, the railway can increase revenues by offering a larger range of gourmet and high-quality goods, which have higher profitability. However, the railway’s efforts in the _ekinaka_ business frequently draw opposition from local supermarkets and shopping districts. Part of the reason is that these stations, with superior locations, were constructed as public facilities using public money when JR was still the Japanese National Railways (JNR).
> 
> JR East says, “We will discuss the issues with both local shopping districts and governments to make these efforts that will bring benefits to the entire neighborhood.”
> 
> Dila Nishi-Ogikubo


NNN news feature on emerging trends in _ekinaka_ (2010.06.25).
The first half covers Dila Nishi-Ogikubo, the second half covers a famous farmers’ market at Shiroi Station on the Hokusō Railway.


----------



## quashlo

*Latest issues of JR East Technical Review*

No. 15 (Winter 2010)

Innovating Signal Control and Transport Management Systems
Special Feature Article
Significant Features of Innovating Signal Control and Transport Management Systems
Innovation of the Railway Operation System in the Tokyo Metropolitan Area

Interpretive Article
Overview of Development of a Signal Control System
Overview of the Development of a Transport Management System

Special Edition Paper
Development of a Network-based Signal Control System for Station Yards
Development of a Network-based Signal Control System for Automatic Block Signals
Development of the Shunting Planning Support System


R&D to Achieve the Ultimate Level of Safety
Special Feature Article
Commemorative Lecture for the 20th Anniversary of the Founding of the Safety Research Laboratory: Safety Secured by People
2013 Safety Vision

Interpretive Article
Efforts in Improvement of Rolling Stock Safety
Technical Development for Safe Maintenance Work

Special Edition Paper
Development of an L-Shaped Guide to Prevent Deviation from Rails
Development of an Axle Box Heating Detection System and Improvement of its Reliability
Development of a Detector of Foreign Objects Caught in the Doors with Improved Function for Preventing Passenger Dragging Accidents
How to Interview Persons Involved about Accidents due to Human Errors
Development of Maintenance Vehicle Driver Skill Improvement Training Tools



No. 14 (Summer 2009)

Construction Technologies for Creation of New Spaces
Interpretive Article
Current State of R&D on Space Creation and its Future Outlook in the JR East 2020 Vision: Space Creation Technology for Enhancing Foundations of Railway and Life Services Businesses and for Improving Station Functions as Transport Nodes

Special Edition Paper
Basic Study of New Structure Forms with Seismic Isolation to Reduce Costs of Over-track Buildings
Study of Practical Application of Seismic Reinforcement Method for Over-track Station Buildings Using Adjacent Buildings
Development of New Aseismatic Structure Using Escalators
Basic Research on Use of Surface Impregnant for Higher Durability of Concrete Structures
Development Toward Application of Crack Self-Healing Concrete to Actual Structures
Study on Cast-in-Place Small-Diameter Piling Method Applicable to Work Between Tracks
Development of Design and Construction Method for Highly Effective Ground Vibration Control Work
Study on Conventional Railway Line Noise in High Spaces


Meteorological & Terrestrial Observation Technologies and Railway Disaster Prevention
Special Edition Paper
Research on the Use of Weather Radar in Train Operation Control
Development of a Disaster Risk Factor Evaluation System Based on the EADaS Method
Development of a Soundness Evaluation System for Bridge Substructured
Research on New Methods for Railway Forest Maintenance and Management


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to install more wind fences on Keiyō Line*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/local/ar...E2E2EBE0E0E4E6;o=F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2



> On June 11, the Chiba Branch Office of East Japan Railway Company (JR East) announced that it would increase the number of wind fences on the Keiyō Line as part of its strategy against strong winds. The wind fences will stretch a total length of 12 km, along both the inbound and outbound tracks between Shiomi (Kōtō Ward, Tōkyō) and Kasai Rinkai Kōen Stations (Edogawa Ward, Tōkyō) and along the inbound track between Futamata Shinmachi (Ichikawa City, Chiba Prefecture) and Minami-Funabashi Stations (Funabashi City, Chiba Prefecture). Construction will be completed by the autumn of 2012.
> 
> The steel and fiber-reinforced plastic (FRP) fences will be installed about two meters above the height of the tracks. Both sections selected for the fences are subject to particularly high winds along the Keiyō Line. The cost of project is ¥4 billion to ¥5 billion. Construction will begin this summer, with the new fences gradually entering into service as construction is completed.
> 
> Trains on the Keiyō Line, which runs on an elevated viaduct along Tōkyō Bay, are particularly susceptible to strong winds. In FY2009, there were several cases of delays to trains as a result of high winds, resulting in widespread impacts to passengers. With the completion of the new wind fences, JR East says it can reduce incidences of service cancellation by about 30 percent.
> 
> In 2007, JR East installed wind fences on six bridges along the Keiyō Line. JR’s Chiba Branch Office says, “We observed some benefit from the fence installation in 2007, but we can definitely decrease service disruptions further by increasing the number of wind fences.”


----------



## quashlo

*E233-5000 series enters revenue service*

These are the new units for the Keiyō Line, replacing all the existing rolling stock on the line, which is mostly a hodgepodge of all sorts of trains, including 201 series, 205 series, 209 series, and 331 series trains, some manufactured exclusively for the line, many hand-me-downs from other lines in the Tōkyō area. This is the 20th anniversary of the Keiyō Line, so it’s about time it got some decent stock it could really call its own.

Clips from the first day of service on July 1, 2010:
_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

Part 1: Miscellaneous clips along the Keiyō Line






Part 2: Clips from Tōkyō Station during the evening rush, where E233 series trains were immediately assigned to commuter rapid runs and through-service runs into the Bōsō Peninsula on the Sotobō Line and Uchibō Line.






LCD and automatic / voice announcements on a train between Shin-Narashino and Minami-Funabashi.





_Source: *vvvflove* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Yamanote Line platform doors at Ebisu Station enter service*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0626/TKY201006260136.html



> On June 26, platform doors (moving platform gates) entered service at Ebisu Station (Shibuya Ward, Tōkyō) on the JR Yamanote Line. While similar doors have already been installed on portions of Tōkyō Metro and Shinkansen networks, this marks the first such installation for JR’s _zairaisen_ (non-Shinkansen) network. The doors will be installed at all 29 stations on the Yamanote Line by FY2017.
> 
> According to JR East, there were 62 incidents of passengers coming into contact with trains and 132 incidents of suicide on platforms at its stations. The railway has been implementing strategies to prevent these accidents, such as by installing emergency train stop buttons, but with the number of cases continuing to rise, the railway decided to introduce platform doors.
> 
> The door channels on the Yamanote Line platform doors are 1.3 m tall and 2 m wide. In order to allow passengers better visibility of the area beneath their feet, parts of the door feature glass sections, and high-performance sensors to detect passengers or obtrusions such as personal items are also installed. A two-year trial of the platform door system will be carried out Ebisu Station as well as at Meguro Station (Shinagawa Ward), where platform doors will begin service on August 28. Based on the results of the trial, JR East plans to begin construction at the other stations starting in FY2012.
> 
> Many are looking to platform doors as the “magic remedy” against passenger-train collisions and suicides. However, outside of a handful of railway operators such as Tōkyō Metro, which will have platform doors installed at 47% of its stations by FY2012, installation of platform doors is stalling among most railway companies, citing reasons such as differing door positions on through-servicing trains.


Tōkyō MX news report (2010.06.26):






Clips at Ebisu Station on the first day of service:





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

Some pictures of the platform door construction at Meguro Station (2010.06.20):
_Source: http://szh-449901.cocolog-nifty.com/_

Apparently they’ve been installing doors on the Platform 1 (inner, counterclockwise loop) side for some time now, but have only recently started on Platform 2 (outer, clockwise loop).










Platform 1, Car No. 10. They are continuing to phase out the six-door cars with newly-manufactured four-door cars.










Near the Car No. 4 location, a Narita Express train with its characteristic red roof passes by below us.










Still no doors installed at this location yet.










The north end of the platforms, closer to Ebisu.










Same spot from one month ago.










Platform 2, Car No. 2.










Platform 2, Car No. 5. They’re still working on this part.










Platform 2, Car No. 9.










One of the E231-4600 series cars, replacing the six-door No. 10 cars on Yamanote Line trains.










The new No. 10 cars have two windows on the Car No. 11 end, probably to convert these to end cars when JR East decides to completely replace the Yamanote Line fleet. The six-door cars will disappear completely in about a year.


----------



## quashlo

*Eleven Tōkyō rail operators participate in digital signage trial program*
http://itpro.nikkeibp.co.jp/article/NEWS/20100512/347915/



> On May 12, 2010, a digital signage promotion project composed of eleven railway companies and railway advertising agencies announced it would begin a field trial using digital signage units at major terminal stations in the Greater Tōkyō area. The trial will experiment with how to display eye-grabbing advertisements, as well as methods of placement and measurement of effectiveness. The trial will last for one year starting June 21, 2010.
> 
> The digital signage units will be installed at twenty stations operated by eleven railways (Odakyū Electric Railway, Keiō Corporation, Keisei Electric Railway, Keihin Electric Express Railway, Seibu Railway, Tōkyū Corporation, Tōkyō Metro, the Tōkyō Metropolitan Transportation Bureau, Tōkyō Monorail, Tōbu Railway, and East Japan Railway Company), with a total of 27 units to be installed. The participating railways have selected their major terminal stations for the trial, with JR East, Odakyū Electric Railway, and Keiō Corporation selecting Shinjuku Station and Tōkyū Corporation selecting Shibuya Station.
> 
> The digital signage units to be installed consist of 52 in displays mounted on 1,900 mm tall, 1,400 mm wide, and 100 mm deep frames. The units come equipped with facial recognition systems, allowing them to measure the number of people passing in front of the unit, as well as the number of people who looked at the advertisement and their gender and age. The video and images captured will not be preserved, but the demographic data collected will be accumulated. The units will receive content data from the content transmission system via WiMAX or HSDPA wireless communication.
> 
> The firms participating in the project are railway companies and their subsidiary advertisement agencies, including Odakyū Agency, Keiō Agency, Keikyū Ad Enterprise, Keisei Agency, jeki (JR East Planning), Seibu Railway, Tōkyū Agency, the Tōkyō Metropolitan Transportation Bureau, Tōbu Railway, Metro Ad Agency, and Monorail Agency.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East CM campaign: Music for Your Life*

This is a series of CMs by JR East Group featuring violinist Gotō Ryū.
_Source: *hinatabi* on YouTube_

2003 and 2004






2005 and 2006






2007






2008






2008 and 2009


----------



## quashlo

*Conversion to ten-car trains begins on Toei Subway Shinjuku Line*
http://www.kotsu.metro.tokyo.jp/newsevent/news/subway/2010/sub_i_201005261_h.html



> At the Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation, of the 28 eight-car trains being used on the Toei Subway Shinjuku Line, we will convert four of the trains to ten-car trains. Starting June 1, we will gradually introduce these higher-capacity trains into service.
> 
> *Start dates*
> Tuesday, June 1, 2010: One (1) ten-car train (weekdays only)
> Tuesday, June 28, 2010: Three (3) ten-car trains (weekdays, weekends, and holidays)
> 
> *Benefits*
> 
> Introduction of three ten-car trains during the most crowded time period (weekday morning rush hour, towards Shinjuku), relieving congestion inside trains
> Introduction of two ten-car trains during the weekday evening rush hour (towards Moto-Yawata), relieving congestion inside trains
> Operation of one of the two weekend express trains bound for Takao-san-guchi as a ten-car train, relieving congestion inside trains.


The first ten-car 10-300 series train. The new cars are Car No. 5 and Car No. 7, which were manufactured by JR East’s Niitsu Car Factory but also received mods at Tōkyū Car Corporation.





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Platform door installations begin on Toei Subway Ōedo Line*

This one slipped under the radar, but the long-talked-about platform door installation work on the Ōedo Line finally commenced on May 13.

There wasn’t much fanfare about it, so just a couple pictures to show that work has indeed begun, at least at Kiyosumi – Shirakawa Station:
_Source: http://blog.livedoor.jp/ouensitemasu/_

On this section, they’ve already drilled the holes for planting down the doors, but have placed some covers on top.










Drill marks.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō vice-governor pushes for Toei Subway / Tōkyō Metro merger*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tokyo/20100618/CK2010061802000047.html



> On June 17, Tōkyō Metropolis vice governor Inose Naoki, who has expressed his wish to unify the Toei Subway and Tōkyō Metro, visited Kudanshita Station, where the platforms for the Toei Shinjuku Line and Tōkyō Metro Hanzōmon Line are separated by a single wall, and the former platforms at Shimbashi Station on the Ginza Subway Line, which entered into disuse in the merger before World War II. “A merger would improve convenience,” remarked Inose.
> 
> *Kudanshita Station*
> Four levels underground, the four platforms serving both directions of the Shinjuku Line and Hanzōmon Line are designed parallel to each other. The Shinjuku-bound platform of the Shinjuku Line and Oshiage-bound platform of the Hanzōmon Line share a single 100 m wide island platform separated by a 50 cm thick wall. Four emergency exits are located along the wall, and opening the doors, one can see the platform for the other line.
> 
> If there were no wall, passengers could smoothly transfer between trains, but currently, they must instead climb up to the third floor, pass through the faregates, and then head back down. It takes two minutes to transfer. After climbing up and down himself, Vice-Governor Inose remarked, “If the two systems merge, the extra time required to transfer would disappear.”
> 
> In response to a question from a reporter who asked whether or not it was possible to first consolidate the service side, including fare structures and faregates, Inose explained, “I am aiming to realize this merger, and that is definitely one of the things I am looking at.”
> 
> The Toei Subway and Tōkyō Metro only share faregates at Shirokane – Takanawa Station. In an interview, spokespersons for the Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation’s Planning Coordination Section were less than enthusiastic about prioritizing a service-side merger, saying, “If we make other stations shared as well, calculating fares will become technologically difficult.”
> 
> *Shimbashi Station*
> In the early years of the Shōwa Era, the Ginza Line (Tōkyō Metro) was operated by two different companies, with one operating between Asakusa and Shimbashi and the other operating between Shimbashi and Shibuya. As a result, there were two Shimbashi Stations, later consolidated to one when direct service began in 1939. The old platforms currently remain, no longer used for boarding or alighting.
> 
> Vice-Governor Inose, who came to visit the old platforms, addressed reporters, explaining, “This is an important place, being the first example of subway consolidation.” He also emphasized that unifying the two subway systems is possible, and a critical issue to ensure passenger convenience.


Tōkyō MX news report (2010.06.17):


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō vice-governor urges merger at Tōkyō Metro shareholders’ meeting*
http://www.asahi.com/business/update/0629/TKY201006290400.html



> On June 29, Tōkyō Metropolis vice-governor Inose Naoki, who is pushing to consolidate management of the Tōkyō Metro and Toei Subway, made an appearance at Tōkyō Metro’s General Shareholders’ Meeting, and together with the National Government and Tōkyō Metropolitan Government, which each hold approximately half of Tōkyō Metro’s shares, proposed establishment of a committee body to regularly discuss a merger or unification of services. The Tōkyō Metropolitan Government will now make a formal request to the National Government.
> 
> According to the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government, Tōkyō Metro president Umezaki Hisashi was quoted as saying at the General Shareholders’ Meeting, “I would be interested in participating if such a forum for discussion were established.”
> 
> With the Tōkyō Subway Corporation Act in 2002, Tōkyō Metro became privatized. The law calls for the National Government and Tōkyō Metropolitan Government to sell their shares as quickly as possible, but a merger with the Toei Subway would be difficult after going public and becoming a purely privatized company. As a result, the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government, eager to improve service and business efficiencies through a merger, has been devising a counterstrategy.
> 
> In regards to the establishment of a committee body, the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism said it would be “eager to consider any formal proposal that comes in.”


NNN news feature on the possible merger (2010.06.29):


----------



## quashlo

*Ex-Metro 7000 series in Jakarta*

Some photos of the ex-Tōkyō Metro 7000 series trains now in Indonesia. These were former Yūrakuchō Line subway trains now with a second life on the KRL Jabotabek in Jakarta.

First, a set from Bukit Duri Yard:
_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/seri8039/]_

Train 7122F, still in Yūrakuchō Line colors.



















Train 7121F being repainted.


















Another set from Flickr user *ジャボデタベック_電車*:

Some Japanese and Indonesian railfans posing in front of one of the units, holding one of the Tōkyō Metro system maps typically found inside the train:



Being transported…





Doing testing…





On the right is an ex-Toei Subway 6000 series train from the Mita Line.


----------



## quashlo

*Kuala Lumpur to receive ex-Tōkyō Metro trains*
http://www.mmail.com.my/content/38264-228-tokyo-metro-subway-trains-kl



> PETALING JAYA: The Kuala Lumpur railway service will get a much-needed boost in the form of 228 used Tokyo Metro of Japan car sets — free of charge.
> 
> The gift is the culmination of efforts by Transport Minister Datuk Seri Ong Tee Keat who had just concluded discussions with Tokyo Metro to secure the 38x6 used car sets, which are in good operational condition, and have a lifespan of no less than 20 years.
> 
> It was learnt that the cars , which still have an average of 20 good years left for local use, would be delivered by 2012.
> 
> The sets had been used by Tokyo Metro in their subway lines (tubes), and some modifications may be carried out to allow the cars to be used in Malaysia.
> 
> Tokyo Metro operates a network of nine subway lines in the heart of Tokyo, with its network forming a tight mesh throughout the three central wards of Chiyoda, Chuo and Minato; and the surrounding Shinjuku, Shibuya, Ikebukuro and Ueno areas.
> 
> Upon delivery, the sets are expected to ease the pressure off the local rail system persistently bogged down by a range of issues that had affected the service's reliability.
> 
> In an interview with The Malay Mail recently, KTMB president Dr Aminuddin Adnan had admitted that reliability was an issue, forcing KTMB to take several measures to improve the capacity and reliability of train services.
> 
> It had set itself a deadline of two years to give commuters the best service possible at its optimum capacity level in line with the National Key Result Area (NKRA) target for urban public transport to improve the network.
> 
> Dr Aminuddin had said KTMB was working on completely overhauling its trains as well as the wiring systems and other services to improve current services.
> 
> KTMB are also working on refurbishing 15 old electric multiple unit (EMU) trains, which it aims to put back into service in stages by March next year. Once completed, the number of trains available will be increased from 28 trains to 43 by next year.
> 
> The EMUs have been plagued with problems caused by the closure of the two companies that supplied the trains.This had made it difficult to find spare-parts for the trains.
> 
> Dr Aminuddin had also said that KTMB had ordered 38 six car-trains at a cost of RM2 billion, which are expected to arrive in mid-2012.
> 
> With the increase in number of trains available, KTMB hopes to accomplish a passenger waiting time of between 10 and 20 minutes.


Perhaps these are the earlier Tōkyō Metro 05 series for the Tōzai Line which are already being replaced as the new 15000 series trains come online. However, Tōkyō Metro has said they are only producing 130 cars of the new 15000 series, so if this order is for 228 cars, then the remainder has to come from somewhere else, perhaps 6000 series trains that will become surplus when the new 16000 series trains for the Chiyoda Line enter service.


----------



## quashlo

*Office, residential development boom in Kōtō Ward creates new issues for Tōzai Line*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/s/article/2010060390134818.html



> In Kōtō Ward, Tōkyō, where new condominiums and offices are debuting on the market one after another, crowding on the subways during the morning rush hour is becoming a social concern, and Kōtō Ward has begun campaigns to ask new companies moving in along rail lines through the Ward to adjust employee schedules to help cope. Joint efforts by the public and private sectors are becoming more and more common, with big-name bank Resona Holdings, which relocated its headquarters to Kōtō Ward's Kiba district in May, set to introduce flextime. In an area experiencing an explosion in working population, it's an "all hands on deck" strategy.
> 
> The sites of former large-scale factories in Kōtō Ward are now being replaced one after another by condominiums and other buildings, with population increasing annually by 10,000. While the news spells a boon in tax revenues, the Ward is struggling with keeping its infrastructure investments on pace with the growth.
> 
> In April 2008, Resona, saddled with massive amounts of public funding, decided to sell its old headquarters building in Tōkyō's Ōtemachi district and relocate to Kōtō Ward's Kiba district as part of its restructuring process. The number of bank employees commuting to the new headquarters is 2,000.
> 
> This is the first time a major bank has located its headquarters on the other side of the Sumida River. And while some Kōtō Ward locals are welcoming the move with open arms in hopes of bringing new life to the area, the problem that has now surfaced is what to do with Kiba Station on the Tōkyō Metro Tōzai Line, the closest station to the new headquarters.
> 
> Starting ten years ago, retail facilities and office buildings have been constructed one after another in Kiba's redevelopment area, and 12,000 employees now work in the area. Average daily entries and exits at Kiba Station topped 70,000 in FY2008. The section of the Tōzai Line between Kiba and Monzen — Nakachō has the highest crowding in the entire Tōkyō Metro network, and during the rush hour, it's extremely difficult to reach the station exits.
> 
> After receiving requests from Ward officials, Resona will institute a "flextime" flexible work schedule program. Bank employees using Kiba Station will disperse and avoid the rush hour, arriving at work during the 7:00 or 9:00 hours instead. Approximately half of the bank's employees at the headquarters are arriving during the 7:00 hour—mostly those employees who need to be in contact with branch offices, which open at 9:00 am.
> 
> Similar efforts are being undertaken at nearby stations. In March 2012 in Kōtō Ward's Tōyō district near Tōyōchō Station on the Tōzai Line, Meiji Yasuda Life Insurance Company will complete a new eleven-story tower with 96,000 sq m of gross floor area. The building is expected to serve a working population of 5,500 employees, which some fear could lead to severe impacts to the commute rush, and the company has taken the first steps towards encouraging flextime.


Window view from a Tōkyō Metro Tōzai Line rapid train, from Nishi-Funabashi to Urayasu.
The train skips Baraki – Nakayama, Myōden, Gyōtoku, and Minami-Gyōtoku.





_Source: *yamachanyo1995* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*New transfer corridor between Shinjuku and Shinjuku Sanchōme*

I originally posted about this here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57938559&postcount=1300

Now some pictures:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Exit E10 of Shinjuku Sanchōme Station and the corridor extending from Exit E9 were the parts that recently opened. Exit E10 connects with the South Exit and Southeast Exit of JR Shinjuku Station.










This map is actually “upside down” since north is facing down, but you get an idea of the new corridor, in red.










This one reminds me a little of the corridors on the Minato Mirai Line—all white, super clean, with some “futuristic” touches.



















I have to say they really butchered the translation here… I can’t imagine how this made it through without being corrected... *shakes head*










And now, we’re at the South Exit plaza of JR Shinjuku Station.


----------



## quashlo

*Platform door installations on the Yūrakuchō Line*

Just some updates on the construction to install platform doors on four stations on the Yūrakuchō Line (Chikatetsu Narimasu, Chikatetsu Akatsuka, Heiwaidai, and Hikawadai). The original Tōkyō Metro press release on this project is here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56233409&postcount=1198

They’ve pretty much completed all of the installation according to the schedule in the press release, but the doors won’t start operating until mid-August.

A press tour of platform doors installation work at Hikawadai Station (2010.05.24):
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

Hikawadai Station Platform 1 (for Shin-Kiba).










For the press tour, they had two channels with the doors already installed, but they weren’t actually moving on their own.



















The construction staff moved them open and shut by hand.










Some shots of the happenings at Heiwadai Station (2010.06.21):
_Source: http://jnr.blog.shinobi.jp/_










At the northwest end of the platforms, closer to Wakō-shi, they’ve installed devices to help drivers to stop the trains at the proper location. Apparently, even a small overrun or underrun of a few centimeters was enough to prevent the computer from unlocking the doors.










The one on the right is the new device.


----------



## quashlo

*First pictures of Chiyoda Line 16000 series*

Some sneak-peek shots of the newest Tōkyō Metro series, the 16000 series for the Chiyoda Line. These were taken at Kawasaki Heavy Industries’ factory.
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/hyogo87872121_

I am digging this one, and find this to be the best cab design among Tōkyō Metro’s 1x000 series trains. They seem to be going with unique headlight / taillight and cab designs for each new series.


----------



## quashlo

*New Tōkyō Metro CMs and wallpaper*

Two new CMs:
Yukata de Metro (_Yukata_ on the Metro)
Art de Metro (Art via Metro)





_Source: *2001nenotakara* on YouTube_

*May 2010*
Open Terrace at Farmer’s Café
Meiji Jingū-mae (Harajuku) Station (Chiyoda Line, Fukutoshin Line)



*June 2010*
Stone-Cobble Alley at Hyōgo Yokochō
Kagurazaka Station (Tōzai Line)



*July 2010*
Old-Time Candy Shop at Tsukudajima
Tsukishima Station (Yūrakuchō Line)


----------



## quashlo

*Latest issues of Japan Railway & Transport Review (JRTR)*

Vol. 54 (December 2009)

JR East’s Human Resource Development
Efforts in Human Resources Development at JR West
KORAIL Human Resources and Infrastructure System: Towards ‘World’s Best, Korean Railroad’
Work of Railroad Department at Woosong University, Korea
Keeping Pace with Changing Requirements for Human Capital at Malaysian Railways (KTMB)
A Short History on Training Railway Engineers in Meiji

Vol. 53 (September 2009)

The Story of Foreign Language Timetables in Japan
Thomas Cook Timetables—Covering the World
The Tale of One Thousand Timetable Issues


----------



## quashlo

*”RAILWAYS” movie debuts*

This movie follows a man who gives up his job and decides to follow his childhood dream of becoming a train operator at the age of 49. The movie opened May 29 and takes place on the Ichibata Electric Railway (nicknamed the “Bataden”) in Shimane Prefecture, but there are scenes on the Keiō Electric Railway in Tōkyō.

Trailer:





_Source: *shinsuke464939* on YouTube_

Wrap ad train on the Bataden advertising the movie. In a bit of irony, these are actually ex-Keiō units, getting a leisurely second life in a small town / rural area after hard service on the commuter lines in Tōkyō.





_Source: *nimo5* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Rail maps using Google Maps API*

SkyscraperCity user *FML* introduced this website a while ago, but I went back after a while and it seems the guy has added some new features.

*Tōkyō Metro + Toei Subway*
http://japonyol.net/editor/subway.html

*Greater Tōkyō rail*
For some reason, this has some of the non-subway lines, but not all of them... Still a very high-quality production, though.
http://japonyol.net/editor/ajax.html

*Ōsaka Municipal Subway*
http://japonyol.net/maps/subway-osaka.html


----------



## quashlo

*Railway competition diagrams*

Wikipedia user RailRider has made some fantastic maps that highlight the competition between railway companies in major corridors:
_Source: *RailRider* on Wikipedia_

*Tōkyō area*

Central Tōkyō – Ibaraki corridor:
JR Jōban Line (green) vs. Tsukuba Express (blue)










Central Tōkyō – Kawagoe corridor:
JR Saikyō Line (green) vs. Tōbu Tōjō Line (brown) vs. Seibu Shinjuku Line (blue)










Central Tōkyō – Western Tōkyō (Tachikawa, Hachiōji) corridor:
Seibu Shinjuku / Haijima Lines (blue) vs. JR Chūō / Ōme Line (green) vs. Keiō Keiō Line (pink)










Central Tōkyō – Shōnan (Yokohama / Fujisawa / Odawara) corridor:
Odakyū Odawara / Enoshima Line (light blue) vs. JR Shōnan-Shinjuku Line (green) vs. Tōkyū Tōyoko Line (red)










*Nagoya area*

Gifu – Nagoya – Toyohashi corridor:
JR Tōkaidō Main Line (orange) vs. Meitetsu Main Line (red)










Nagoya – Ise corridor:
JR Kansai Main Line (orange) vs. Kintetsu Nagoya Line (red)










*Keihanshin area*

Ōsaka – Kyōto corridor:
JR Kyōto Line (light blue) vs. Hankyū Kyōto Line (maroon) vs. Keihan Main Line (blue-green)










Ōsaka – Kōbe corridor:
Hankyū Kōbe Main Line (maroon) vs. JR Kōbe Main Line (light blue) vs. Hanshin Main Line (red)










Ōsaka – Takarazuka corridor:
Hankyū Takarazuka Main Line (maroon) vs. JR Takarazuka Line (light blue)










Ōsaka – Nara corridor:
Kintetsu Nara Line (maroon) vs. JR Yamatoji Line (light blue)










Ōsaka – Wakayama corridor:
Nankai Main Line (orange) vs. JR Hanwa Line (light blue)


----------



## AG

That's an impressive lot of updates, quashlo. What differences are there between the E233-5000 series and the E233-1000 series operating the Keihin-Tohoku Line? They look identical to me (other than the external stripe colour)!


----------



## quashlo

They are pretty much the same. There's some minor differences in technical specs (train composition, etc.).

I guess the most notable difference would be the use of mobile WiMAX technology to transmit / receive the information on the LCD screens above the doors.


----------



## manrush

Thanks for the update, quashlo. It's always good to see this thread up on the top. It's nice to now see actual photos of the 16000 series. You can always count on Hitachi trains to be quite the lookers.


----------



## Norbb

Thanks for the amazing, massive update - too much to grasp at once, have to investigate some topics tomorrow. 
Good to see the subway merger in Tokyo is getting some support.


----------



## TheKorean

Japanese rail system always puzzles me. 

Heres what I do understand:
Tokyo subway system are comprised of multiple private companies.

Are cities like Yokohama considered part of Tokyo metropolitan area? 
Does JR company trains considered rapid transit? Because to me, it looks like a rapid transit vehicles but service is intercity.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

TheKorean said:


> Japanese rail system always puzzles me.
> 
> Heres what I do understand:
> Tokyo subway system are comprised of multiple private companies.
> 
> Are cities like Yokohama considered part of Tokyo metropolitan area?
> Does JR company trains considered rapid transit? Because to me, it looks like a rapid transit vehicles but service is intercity.


No the Tokyo Subway system is comrpised of two semi-govermental companies, the Toei(Tokyo municipal government operated) and Tokyo Metro.
Multiple private owned commuter(rapid transit) rails are literary connected with the subway system and operates on a through-system where they share rolling stock and rail where the drivers changes at the interconnecting stations. 

Yokohama is within another prefecture next to Tokyo divided by Tama river.

The definition of rapid transit and intercity is blurred since some JR lines used daily as rapid transit commuters extends to as far as 250Km like the Tokaido line. Some people uses the Shinkansen from Shin-Yokohama to Tokyo daily as well. 

In the simplest of terms people used whatever fits them most conveniently and are not bogged down by artificial definitions.:lol:


----------



## TheKorean

^Thank you. Much more clear, still complicated. 

So mto put it simply, when a train enters Tokyo, the operator changes? The very same train, ran by 2 different organizations? Is JR company one of those company?

The Japanese government doesnt run the intercity rail right? The shinkasen (cant spell) aka the bullet train?

Its weird seeing what people would generally consider rapid transit cars being operated as intercity trains.


----------



## quashlo

TheKorean said:


> Are cities like Yokohama considered part of Tokyo metropolitan area?


Yes. These cities (Yokohama, Saitama, Chiba, Kawasaki, etc.) are not officially part of "Tōkyō Prefecture," which is a governmental designation, but they are most certainly part of the metropolitan area. To confuse things, what I typically call "Tōkyō Prefecture" is actually officially known as Tōkyō Metropolis or the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government (TMG). I try to avoid using those terms though because it misses out huge chunks of the metropolitan area. In US terms, you might think of a "prefecture" as a county—most metro areas are composed of multiple counties.

In reality, this is the same phenomenon with most other metropolitan areas everywhere else in the world—i.e., city limits ≠ metropolitan area. The Tōkyō-Yokohama (Keihin) corridor is contiguous and densely built up (it's easy too see this on Google Earth or Google Maps Satellite).

Here is a night satellite image of most (but not all) of Greater Tōkyō.
Each of the nodes is a train station. The largest light points near the center of the image are on the JR Yamanote Line, the loop line around central Tōkyō.









_Source: http://twitpic.com/1hhoq9_

Here, I've circled the main stations for the largest "cities" outside of Tōkyō Prefecture. While this doesn't show city or prefecture limits, it gives some idea of how close things are and how interconnected the metro area is. The big river (Tama River) to the east of Kawasaki Station marks the boundary between Tōkyō Prefecture and Kanagawa Prefecture (Kawasaki, Yokohama, Fujisawa, Yokosuka, etc.). The distance between Yokohama Station and Kawasaki Station is 10 km. The green loop in the center is the Yamanote Line.


----------



## quashlo

TheKorean said:


> The very same train, ran by 2 different organizations? Is JR company one of those company?


There are multiple permutations of through-service, although it's typically the subway through central Tōkyō paired with one or two "commuter" lines outside the Yamanote Line loop. These "commuter" lines might be operated by JR, but they could also be operated by any of the private railways.

I guess if we were to boil down the Tōkyō metropolitan rail network into four parts, it would look like this:

*Tōkyō Subway*
Operated by Tōkyō Metro (a private company whose shares are owned by the government) and the Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation (public agency). Mostly underground, and mostly covering only central Tōkyō (the 23 wards).
*JR East*
Formerly part of the national railways. Technically, it operates trains all over northern part of Japan's main island, not just Tōkyō... But in Tōkyō, the lines serve important roles as part of the rapid transit network.
*Major private railways*
Seven private companies (Keikyū, Odakyū, Tōkyū, Keiō, Seibu, Tōbu, Keisei), each possessing a "mini-network" of its own, originally developed from interurban streetcars, but now part of the rapid transit network.
*Everything else*
Yokohama Municipal Subway
Minor private or semi-private railways (Sōtetsu, Shin-Keisei, Tsukuba Express, etc.)
Automated transit systems (Yurikamome, Nippori-Toneri Liner, etc.)
Monorails (Tōkyō Monorail, Chiba Urban Monorail, Tama Monorail, etc.)


----------



## AG

To make things even more confusing, most of the rail operators operate several different types of train services. In addition to the regular local and express commuter trains, there are also reserved seat express trains, regular commuter trains that feature a couple of "green cars" in each train set, etc.

Is JR East the only operator that uses the green cars? I haven't seen any other operator using green cars on their trains in the Greater Tokyo area.


----------



## quashlo

I don't believe there are any private railways in Tōkyō that operate cars directly comparable to JR East's green cars—i.e., higher-grade, higher-fare cars coupled in the same train as regular-fare cars.

However, there are the reserved-seat limited express and "liner" services you mentioned, usually operated with special train sets that offer higher-grade service for a higher fare. The exceptions are the TJ Liner trains on the Tōbu Tōjō Line and the Keikyū Wing trains on the Keikyū Main Line, which are special liner services using the standard commuter EMUs, with only a minimal surchage of a few hundred yen.

If I remember correctly, the only major private railways in Tōkyō to not operate reserved-seat or premium-fare trains are Tōkyū and Keiō, probably because their network length is shorter than the others.

If you look at the Kansai area, though, Keihan uses double-decker cars similar to JR green cars on its limited expresses on the Main Line, without any extra surchage at all.


----------



## TheKorean

AG said:


> To make things even more confusing, most of the rail operators operate several different types of train services. In addition to the regular local and express commuter trains, there are also reserved seat express trains, regular commuter trains that feature a couple of "green cars" in each train set, etc.
> 
> Is JR East the only operator that uses the green cars? I haven't seen any other operator using green cars on their trains in the Greater Tokyo area.


Whats a green car?

How do you pay fares in Japan under such complicated system? Different transit cards for different companies? And who operates the buses?


----------



## ukiyo

Only one card, suica.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suica


----------



## FML

AG said:


> Is JR East the only operator that uses the green cars?


JR Central... 



AG said:


> I haven't seen any other operator using green cars on their trains in the Greater Tokyo area.


Wikipedia is your friend for this kind of trivial matters (though it's nearly useless for political/controversial matters).

Japanese Wikipedia article of 特別席 (special seats) say there are a few private lines with first class seats, coupled with regular class seats. Examples in the Greater Tokyo include:

- Odakyu's limited express Romancecar (RSE) has Super Seats. 
- Izukyu's limited express Resort Odoriko (2100) has Royal Box.
- Tobu's limited express Spacia (100) has compartments.
- Fujikyu's limited express Mt. Fuji Express has observation seats and compartments.

The first three services are co-operated with JR East (JR Central in the case of Romancecar). The seats are called Green Cars when the same train runs on the JR section.

As you can see, all of them are limited express trains. In Tokyo, the non-reserved first class seats on local commuter trains seem to be something only JR East has.



TheKorean said:


> And who operates the buses?


It's just as chaotic as rails.


----------



## AG

TheKorean said:


> Whats a green car?
> 
> How do you pay fares in Japan under such complicated system? Different transit cards for different companies?


Most regions in Japan have their own smartcards that can be used across a variety of different operators and transport modes. In Tokyo, there's both the Suica and Pasmo smartcards, but they are highly interchangeable and effectively operate the same as each other.

For the green cars, there's a machine on the platforms at each station where the trains with the green cars stop and you need to purchase a special ticket to use the green cars. They're effectively like first class carriages attached to the regular commuter trains (on JR East trains, they are double-decker cars attached to long trains of mostly single-deck cars).


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Its weird seeing what people would generally consider rapid transit cars being operated as intercity trains.



In the case of JR and predecessor JNR, this has rather historical precedents. Just after the war (~1949), JNR decided to emphasize the development of EMU units over locomotive hauled passenger stock in long distance suburban services on the Tokaido Line. Thus the 80 series suburban type was built. It was a design that in other countries may be considered a rapid transit type, though seating was predominantly box seats for passenger comfort on longer commutes. The success of the 80 series and the experience gained in using distributed power (EMU) for fast longer distance services is considered to be a driving force in the adoption of such a configuration in the first Shinkansen trainsets, the 0 series.


----------



## TheKorean

^Oh ok, I cant say I would be thrilled sitting in a subway car for more than an hour or hour and a half. I like taking subways but it becomes uncomfortable sooner or later.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

TheKorean said:


> ^Oh ok, I cant say I would be thrilled sitting in a subway car for more than an hour or hour and a half. I like taking subways but it becomes uncomfortable sooner or later.


You're lucky if you can even _get a seat_ on the longer suburban runs in the morning and evening rush hours. Standing for an hour is nothing unusual. And to think crowding is not as bad as it was 20 years ago!


----------



## quashlo

Just to give an idea of JR as "rapid transit," this is the Sōbu Main Line between Tōkyō and Chiba. This line is quadruple-tracked operating with fully-segregated local and rapid services. In fact, JR's five older mainlines in Tōkyō all received the same treatment when JNR realized that they couldn't carry both intercity traffic and rapidly-growing commuter traffic on two tracks alone. So the local tracks serve entirely rapid transit, and the rapid tracks serve mostly rapid transit with a handful of intercity trains or special services.

*Sōbu Local Line at Kinshichō Station during the morning rush*
200 m trains, 26 tph peak
This is outside of the Yamanote Line loop, about ten minutes from Akihabara, twenty minutes from Shinjuku.





_Source: *crg43059* on YouTube_

*Sōbu Rapid Line at Shin-Koiwa Station during the morning rush*
220-300 m trains, 17 tph peak + non-stopping trains
Fifteen minutes from Tōkyō Station, 30 minutes from Shinagawa.





_Source: *crg43059* on YouTube_


----------



## TheKorean

Wow, weird seeing double decker train being used as subway.


----------



## AG

TheKorean said:


> Wow, weird seeing double decker train being used as subway.


This might be taking the discussion around in a loop, but JR East isn't really subway at all (it does run underground in some places, however, and does share tracks with some of the subway operators, making operations rather complex!).


----------



## TheKorean

From what I understand JR East is combination of commuter train and rapid transit. From what I learned JR East has some qualities that rapid transits would possess. But also those of commuter rail, regular rail used for commuting.


----------



## quashlo

With the opening of the Narita Sky Access Line on July 17, I updated my Tōkyō rail map.
Enjoy!

*Greater Tōkyō (Capital Region) Rail Network* v1.20 (July 2010)
http://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B4E0E...0MGZhLWE2MGYtYWNiN2RjYTcyNDU3&export=download

Major changes:

Added Narita Sky Access / New Skyliner and updated stopping patterns for through-service Asakusa Line trains on the Keisei and Keikyū networks.
For the legend: Added a new logo (Izu Hakone Railway) and a new "Special Services" section for Narita Express and Keisei Skyliner.
Switched the station bubbles / circles to bars. Should be cleaner now and easier to see what's going on at the major terminals.
Further cut back the subway through-service to better reflect practical use for a rider and cleaned up stopping patterns.
Added line names on top of all the lines in the actual map.
Added the under-construction Fukutoshin Line through-service onto the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line and Minato Mirai Line.
Added future proposal for Chūō Local Line extension to Tachikawa.
Added future proposal for Saitama – Gunma LRT.


----------



## nemu

^^

Can't download the file. I just get

"Sorry, we are unable to scan this file for viruses.

We are experiencing technical difficulties. Download anyway"


Is there any workaround?


----------



## zerokei

I went to Nippori Saturday afternoon and tried to snap some photos of the new Skyliner. The place was quite crowded and I didn't have much time so I only saw the new Skyliner once. Anyway here is what I got:














































Anyone who knows about how many Access Express (アクセス特急) trains that will go through to the Asakusa Line? I was checking this rail map at Keisei's website but couldn't find any good timetable of the services.

PS. It is my first post so please bear with me.


----------



## quashlo

Hm... Looks like I didn't set the file access permissions right.

Anyways, it should be fixed now. When you get the page about the "no virus scan" just click "Download anyway" and it should start.

Let me know if that still doesn't work.


----------



## quashlo

zerokei said:


> Anyone who knows about how many Access Express (アクセス特急) trains that will go through to the Asakusa Line? I was checking this rail map at Keisei's website but couldn't find any good timetable of the services.


Thanks, please post any pictures you got.

Here's the timetables:

*Narita Airport Station* (bound for Ueno or the Toei Subway Asakusa Line)
Weekday: http://keisei.ekitan.com/norikae/pc...72003126131&USR=PC&dw=0&slCode=682-7&d=1&rsf=
Weekend: http://keisei.ekitan.com/norikae/pc...72003126131&USR=PC&dw=1&slCode=682-7&d=1&rsf=

*Oshiage Station* (bound for Narita Airport)
Weekday: http://www.kotsu.metro.tokyo.jp/subway/timetable/asakusa/A20ND.html
Weekend:　http://www.kotsu.metro.tokyo.jp/subway/timetable/asakusa/A20NH.html

Anything orange in those schedules is an Access limited express. Most of these trains are through-services with the Asakusa Line, although some start / end at Keisei Ueno. Most continue on to the Keikyū Line to / from Haneda Airport, but it looks like a handful start / end all the way out at Misakiguchi on the Keikyū Kurihama Line. There's also a few that start / end at Nishi-Magome.


----------



## Asakaze

zerokei said:


> Anyone who knows about how many Access Express (アクセス特急) trains that will go through to the Asakusa Line?


The japanese version of Hyperdia lists 18 Access Ltd. Exp. from Narita Airport to Aoto, which I think are all thru-trains to Haneda (but too lazy to check each of them). From 5 pm the Access Ltd. Exps. continue to Keisei-Ueno. Looks like they haven't updated the English version of Hyperdia yet.

Edit: Quashlo was faster. 
By the way, terrific map.


----------



## Sr.Horn

zerokei said:


> I went to Nippori Saturday afternoon and tried to snap some photos of the new Skyliner.
> ...
> 
> PS. It is my first post so please bear with me.


Welcome to the forum and congratulations for the photos. The new train to the Narita airport is really nice.

I Hope you do not mind sharing your photos on the Japanese railway thread in the Spanish forum.

Arigatou!


----------



## Rick H

*Tokyo Subways*



TheKorean said:


> Japanese rail system always puzzles me.
> Heres what I do understand:
> Tokyo subway system are comprised of multiple private companies. ...


A subway is defined as an underground railway. Since most railways have stations I like to define a subway as an underground rail line with stations. Most of the subways in Tokyo are operated by two subway companies; Tokyo Metro with 9 lines and TOEI (the Tokyo Metropolitan Government Transportation Bureau) with 4 lines. Those are the 2 "official" subways in Tokyo. But there are many more subways and for hard core subway fans here is a list of 21 subways in Tokyo and 5 more nearby.

Here is my list of subways in Tokyo.
Tokyo Metro subways:
Chiyoda
Fukutoshin
Ginza
Hanzomon
Hibiya
Marunouchi
Namboku
Tozai
Yurakucho
TOEI subways:
Asakusa
Mita
Oedo
Shinkuku
OTHER SUBWAYS:
JR Keiyo line
JR Yokosuka/Sobu Rapid line
Keikyu Airport line
Keio Ry New Line
Seibu Ry Yurakucho line
Tokyo Monorail
Tokyu Ry Denentoshi line (continuation of the Hanzomon subway)
TWR (Tokyo Waterfront Railway)	

Want more? Just go a short way outside Tokyo:
Saitama Ry (continuation of the Namboku subway)
Minato Mirai subway in Yokohama
Yokohama City subway Blue line
Yokohama City subway Green line
Kawasaki City subway (U/C)


----------



## Rick H

*More on Tokyo Subways*

A complex and interesting aspect of Japanese subways is how they conduct through-running with private railways and JR lines. The most extensive examples are in Tokyo where 10 of the 13 "official" subway lines participate. 
The exceptions are the Tokyo Metro's Ginza and Marunouchi lines that use 3rd rail current collection and the TOEI Oedo subway that is linear motor powered. The other 10 subways use overhead current collection and run over 3 rail gauges; 1067mm, 1372mm and 1435mm.


TOKYO METRO SUBWAYS:

Chiyoda subway: 
YOYOGI UEHARA to KITA AYASE, 20 stations, 24.0km 
Through running: 
West end, Odakyu Ry to HON ATSUGI and KARAKIDA
East end, JR Joban line to TORIDE
Rolling Stock: Chiyoda, Odakyu and JR

Hibiya subway: 
NAKA MAGURO to KITA SENJU, 21 stations, 20.3km
Through running:
West end, Tokyu Ry to KIKUNA
East end, Tobu Ry to TOBU-DOBUTSU-KOEN
Rolling Stock: Hibiya, Tokyu, Tobu

Tozai subway: 
NAKANO to NISHI FUNABASHI, 23 stations, 30.8km
Through running:
West end, JR Chuo line to MITAKA
East end, JR Sobu line to TSUDANUMA 
and Toyo Rapid Ry to TOYO-KATSUTADAI
Rolling Stock: Tozai, JR, Toyo Rapid

Yurakucho subway: 
WAKOSHI to SHIN KIBA, 24 stations, 28.3km
Through running:
West end, Tobu Ry to SHINRIN KOEN
East end, no through running
Rolling Stock: Yurakucho, Fukutoshin, Seibu, Tobu

Hanzoman subway: 
SHIBUYA to OSHIAGE, 14 stations, 16.8km
(Tokyu Ry subway continues to FUTAKO TAMAGAWA, 6 stations, 9.4km)
Through running:
West end, Tokyu Ry to CHUO RINKAN
East end, Tobu Ry to MINAMI-KURIHASHI
Rolling Stock: Hanzomon, Tokyu, Tobu
(Tōkyū CHUO-RINKAN to Tōbu MINAMI-KURIHASHI is 98.5 km).

Namboku subway*: 
MEGURO to AKABANE-IWABUCHI, 19 stations, 21.3km
Through running:
West end, Tokyu Ry to MUSASHI-KOSUGI
East end, Saitama Ry to URAWA-MISONO
Rolling Stock: Namboku, Saitama, Tokyu

Fukutoshin subway**: 
WAKOSHI to SHIBUYA, 16 stations, 20.2km
Through running:
North end, Tobu Ry to KAWAGOESHI and Seibu Ry to HANNO
South end (starting in 2012), Tokyu Ry and Minato Mirai subway to MOTOMACHI-CHUKAGAI 

* The Namboku subway shares the 2.3km section of track between SHIROKANE-TAKANAWA and SHIBUYA with the TOEI Mita line.

** Fukutoshin line trains run on tracks of the Tobu Ry, the Yurakucho subway, it's own subway, the Seibu Ry, the Tokyu Ry and the Minato Mirai subway in Yokohama - three railways and three subways. 


TOEI Subways:

Asakusa subway: 
NISHI MAGOME to OSHIAGE, 20 stations, 18.3km
Through running:
South end, Keikyu Ry to HANEDA KUKO (airport) and MISAKI GUCHI 
East end, Keisei Ry to HIGASHI NARITA and NARITA KUKO (airport)
Keisei Ry to INBA-NIHON-IDAI
Shibayama Ry to SHIBAYAMA-CHIYODA

Mita subway: 
NISHI TAKASHIMA DAIRA to MEGURO, 27 stations, 26.5km
Through running:
North end, no through running
South end, Tokyu Ry to MUSASHI-KOSUGI

Shinjuku subway: 
SHINJUKU to MOTOYAWATA, 21 stations, 23.5km
Through running: 
West end, Keio Ry to HASHIMOTO and TAKAOSAN GUCHI
East end, no through running


----------



## zerokei

quashlo said:


> Thanks, please post any pictures you got.
> 
> Here's the timetables:
> 
> *Narita Airport Station* (bound for Ueno or the Toei Subway Asakusa Line)
> Weekday: http://keisei.ekitan.com/norikae/pc...72003126131&USR=PC&dw=0&slCode=682-7&d=1&rsf=
> Weekend: http://keisei.ekitan.com/norikae/pc...72003126131&USR=PC&dw=1&slCode=682-7&d=1&rsf=
> 
> *Oshiage Station* (bound for Narita Airport)
> Weekday: http://www.kotsu.metro.tokyo.jp/subway/timetable/asakusa/A20ND.html
> Weekend:　http://www.kotsu.metro.tokyo.jp/subway/timetable/asakusa/A20NH.html
> 
> Anything orange in those schedules is an Access limited express. Most of these trains are through-services with the Asakusa Line, although some start / end at Keisei Ueno. Most continue on to the Keikyū Line to / from Haneda Airport, but it looks like a handful start / end all the way out at Misakiguchi on the Keikyū Kurihama Line. There's also a few that start / end at Nishi-Magome.


Thank you! ^^

Any idea about the trains going the whole way Narita Airport - Haneda? Will they run on the Access Line or the old Keisei Main line?

Edit: Oh, now I see, they will all run on the Access line and on weekdays there will be 12 trains. Except these Access Ltd Exp., will any other services be bound for Haneda from Narita Airport?


----------



## zerokei

Asakaze said:


> The japanese version of Hyperdia lists 18 Access Ltd. Exp. from Narita Airport to Aoto, which I think are all thru-trains to Haneda (but too lazy to check each of them). From 5 pm the Access Ltd. Exps. continue to Keisei-Ueno. Looks like they haven't updated the English version of Hyperdia yet.
> 
> Edit: Quashlo was faster.
> By the way, terrific map.


Thank you too! Actually I was checking the English Hyperdia but couldn't find anything, so now I know why.


----------



## zerokei

Sr.Horn said:


> Welcome to the forum and congratulations for the photos. The new train to the Narita airport is really nice.
> 
> I Hope you do not mind sharing your photos on the Japanese railway thread in the Spanish forum.
> 
> Arigatou!


Thank you too. Absolutley, no problem. But the pictures already posted of the New Skyliner in the Spanish thread seem so much better, did you take them?


----------



## zerokei

quashlo said:


> With the opening of the Narita Sky Access Line on July 17, I updated my Tōkyō rail map.
> Enjoy!
> 
> *Greater Tōkyō (Capital Region) Rail Network* v1.20 (July 2010)
> http://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B4E0E...0MGZhLWE2MGYtYWNiN2RjYTcyNDU3&export=download
> 
> Major changes:
> 
> Added Narita Sky Access / New Skyliner and updated stopping patterns for through-service Asakusa Line trains on the Keisei and Keikyū networks.
> For the legend: Added a new logo (Izu Hakone Railway) and a new "Special Services" section for Narita Express and Keisei Skyliner.
> Switched the station bubbles / circles to bars. Should be cleaner now and easier to see what's going on at the major terminals.
> Further cut back the subway through-service to better reflect practical use for a rider and cleaned up stopping patterns.
> Added line names on top of all the lines in the actual map.
> Added the under-construction Fukutoshin Line through-service onto the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line and Minato Mirai Line.
> Added future proposal for Chūō Local Line extension to Tachikawa.
> Added future proposal for Saitama – Gunma LRT.


The file works fine now. Fantastic map! You should get the railway companies in greater Tokyo to use it! Or a publisher to print it and distribute at the major hotels and tourist informations in the city.

Interesting that you included some of the lines not yet built. I am wondering about the Mita line. Wouldn't it be wise to extend it the same way as is proposed for the Oedo line, so the Mita line connects to the Musashino line at either Kita-Asaka, Higashi-Asaka, Nishi-Urawa or Musashi Urawa? It will hopefully help the Musashino line to become a better outer ring line.


----------



## quashlo

zerokei said:


> Edit: Oh, now I see, they will all run on the Access line and on weekdays there will be 12 trains. Except these Access Ltd Exp., will any other services be bound for Haneda from Narita Airport?


I would guess only a handful at the most, but it's impossible to tell just by looking at the Keikyū schedules... The Keisei schedules are a little easier to decipher, and there's definitely one early morning train leaving Narita Airport on weekdays bound for Haneda Airport via the Keisei Main Line (see here).


----------



## quashlo

zerokei said:


> Interesting that you included some of the lines not yet built. I am wondering about the Mita line. Wouldn't it be wise to extend it the same way as is proposed for the Oedo line, so the Mita line connects to the Musashino line at either Kita-Asaka, Higashi-Asaka, Nishi-Urawa or Musashi Urawa? It will hopefully help the Musashino line to become a better outer ring line.


Several decades ago, I think this was the plan, as the line (officially Tōkyō Subway Line 6) was supposed to stretch all the way from western Ōmiya City (now part of Saitama City) in the north through central Tōkyō to Nishi-Magome　(sharing tracks with the Asakusa Line or the Tōkyū Ikegami Line here), and from there, continuing on to Kōhoku New Town in Yokohama. The line was later cut back to Meguro and instead through-serviced with the Tōkyū Meguro Line. The northern extension into Urawa and Ōmiya was dropped and the connection to Kōhoku New Town has since been usurped by the Yokohama Municipal Subway Green Line.

As far as the Musashino Line, JR East keeps talking about its "Mega Loop" but I'm not really sure there's been any concrete plans on how to improve service on the Musashino Line. Designing a through connection at Fuchū Honmachi alone would probably do a lot to improve convenience for peripheral trips.


----------



## quashlo

*Japan’s MLIT meets with Indian officials to discuss urban development and transport*
http://headlines.yahoo.co.jp/hl?a=20100624-00000004-indonews-int



> Japan’s Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) and India’s Ministry of Urban Development opened the Fourth Japan-Indo Exchange Conference on Urban Development at Vigyan Bhavan National Convention Center in New Delhi. The conference was established through the Memorandum of Understanding on Cooperation in the Urban Development Field between Japan’s Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism and India’s Ministry of Urban Development, signed in May 2007.
> 
> The two ministries exchanged opinions on water environment, urban development, and urban transport. The conference reaffirmed the importance of mutual cooperation in the field of urban development between Japan’s MLIT and India’s Ministry of Urban Development, as well as the importance of bringing infrastructure projects to realization. In addition, the MLIT submitted a proposal to hold a workshop in India on the introduction of AGT, LRT, monorails, and other transit technologies. The MLIT also proposed cooperation on specific urban development projects related to transit-oriented development (TOD), and India’s Ministry of Urban Development, together with related agencies, responded that they are open to ideas.
> 
> The fifth conference is scheduled to be held in Japan in 2011.


----------



## quashlo

*Hankyū on track to open second overseas department store in Taipei*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100721/biz1007212212027-n1.htm



> On July 21, H2O Retailing, which retains Hankyū Hanshin Department Stores under its umbrella, announced that the Uni-President Hankyū Taipei Department Store, currently being constructed in Taipei by Taiwan foods and distribution giant Uni-President, will open in early October. This marks Hankyū’s second overseas store following its first venture in Kaohsiung, Taiwan.
> 
> The new store will stretch between the second basement level and seventh aboveground level of a mixed-use commercial building being constructed in the Xinyi District, one of Taipei’s subcenters and an area where development is proceeding in full force. The total sales floor area will be approx. 26,000 sq m. Fashion-related items including clothing and general goods will occupy space between the first basement level and the fifth aboveground level, and the department store is aiming to be an upscale facility targeting young women working in nearby offices.
> 
> Hankyū signed a department store business agreement with Uni-President in 2006, and for this second store, assisted on the technical side including designing the stores and sales area, as well as training employees.


Website for the new department store:
http://www.uni-hankyu.com.tw/

Project site. The department store will occupy most of the podium of the high-rise on the left.









_Source: China Times_


----------



## quashlo

*Nippon Sharyō looks to expand exports of single-level commuter cars to United States*
http://www.asahi.com/travel/rail/news/NGY201007250002.html



> Nippon Sharyō (HQ: Nagoya City) has finalized plans to develop and export new-type rolling stock for conventional rail lines in the United States. Currently, the company is exporting bilevel cars, but will now develop low-cost single-level cars and expand its market share. Depending on the level of client response, the railcar manufacturer will consider the possibility of creating a new rolling stock assembly plant in the United States.
> 
> Nippon Sharyō began exporting railcars to the United States in 1982. The bulk of these orders were for unique “gallery-type” bilevel cars, and the company supplied about 700 cars to five railways operating suburban lines in the Chicago area and other areas in the United States. However, the demand for railcars has passed its peak, and the number of new orders has decreased. Development of new rolling stock has become necessary.
> 
> In past orders, Nippon Sharyō has exported approx. 70 single-level cars. However, because the company needed to redesign the cars for each order, the contract cost was more expensive and less attractive against competitors. As a result, the company hasn’t exported single-level cars in the last ten years.
> 
> The railcar manufacturer will now develop a prototype unit, and by making minor modifications to the specs based on the requests of each railway company, will keep down design and parts procurement costs. The company says that Chinese manufacturers and other competitors in the United States railcar market are using low cost as a selling point, and that it hopes to compete by lowering its own costs.
> 
> Nippon Sharyō president Nakagawa Akira expressed his desire to capture more market share: “We’ve assembled most of the primary pieces involved (in developing a new series of rolling stock). We just need to advertise that these are trains that meet United States domestic regulations.” The schedule and size of exports of the new car are uncertain, but orders are expected to come in several years from now.
> 
> Meanwhile, railcar assembly is currently being contracted out to local firms in the United States. If orders for the single-level cars begin to pick up, Nakagawa says that establishing a new factory in the United States is a “definite consideration” in order to keep down production costs.
> 
> Nippon Sharyō is a JR Central subsidiary. In Japan, the manufacturer produces conventional as well as Shinkansen rolling stock. The company also exports trains to the United States and Taiwan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bilevel cars manufactured by Nippon Sharyō for export to the United States_


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki succeeds at first overseas trial of Gigacell battery systems on New York City Subway*
http://www.khi.co.jp/khi_news/2010data/c3100727-1.htm



> Kawasaki Heavy Industries (KHI) has succeeded in the first overseas field trial of a trackside battery power system (BPS) for railway systems using its Gigacell nickel-metal hydride battery technology developed in-house. The field trial was carried out on lines operating on the New York City Subway, with cooperation from New York City Transit (NYCT). Kawasaki’s local American subsidiary, Kawasaki Rail Car, Inc. (KRC; HQ: Yonkers, New York) carried out the trial after receiving grant money from the New York State Energy Research and Development Authority (NYSERDA) targeted at the development of cutting-edge technologies in energy conservation and carbon dioxide emissions reduction.
> 
> A chronic shortage of electrical power has been troubling the United States, and expectations are high for low-energy products. In particular, for railway operators such as NYCT, there is a high demand for strategies against voltage drops due to insufficient electrical power, as well as for products and technologies that will allow stranded trains to safely make it to the nearest station in the event of a power outage.
> 
> In this field trial, a BPS was set up for approximately three months between transformer substations in Queens on one of NYCT’s operating lines (the A Line). The trial showed that trains outfitted with regenerative braking equipment could store electricity generated during the braking process at high efficiencies. In addition, electricity supplied by the batteries was used to compensate overhead voltage, not only helping to prevent against voltage drop, but also reducing and stabilizing the fluctuation of electricity provided by the transformer substation, allowing for a reduction in supplied electrical power. Through these factors, when BPS is installed on regular operating lines using trains outfitted with regenerative braking systems, the regenerated and stored electricity can be used effectively as a strategy to prevent voltage drop during acceleration, while running, or during the rush hour, when train traffic is congested. In addition to reducing the railway system’s overall electricity consumption and electrical power supplied through contract, it is anticipated that the cost of constructing new transformer substations can also be kept down. We have also conducted a field trial of train operations assuming a power outage—NYCT’s top interest in this project—moving a single ten-car train approx. 2.5 km while maintaining air conditioning and lighting using power supplied by the battery. Only eleven percent of the battery’s electrical storage capacity was consumed in the trial, and the technology received high levels of approval from the NYCT. Based on estimates incorporating the results of the trial, we have confirmed that using the full electrical storage capacity of the battery will allow a maximum of 17 trains to reach their nearest station (based on a travel distance of 1.2 km).
> 
> Thanks to the results of this field trial, we have begun an experimental trial at the central transformer substation in Manhattan—which suffers from severe electricity shortages because a large number of NYCT’s lines service the borough—assuming the introduction of BPS to operating lines.
> 
> Kawasaki has successfully conducted field trials of its BPS on the operating lines on the Ōsaka Municipal Subway in November 2007. With the success of the latest field trial as a foundation, we will now work towards selling and distributing this technology not just in the domestic market but also in the overseas market, starting with the United States. In addition, we have been incorporating our Gigacell technology into BPS from the beginning, but are also working to expand its use in electrical grid stabilization (“smart grid”) technologies that allow introduction of large amounts of natural energy resources. Kawasaki will continue to contribute to the realization of a low-carbon society.


----------



## quashlo

*Kinki Sharyō completes new LFX-300 LRV for United States market*
http://www.kinkisharyo.co.jp/ja/news/news100721.htm



> Kinki Sharyō and our United States subsidiary Kinki Sharyō USA, Inc. have developed and manufactured an operational prototype of our LFX-300 next-generation light rail vehicle (LRV) for the United States market. The train is 100% low-floor and allows for easy boarding and alighting from ground level, and is also designed for easy wheelchair mobility. As a unique characteristic, this next-generation LRV is not only capable of collecting power from its rooftop pantograph, but can also run on a lithium-ion battery equipped on the train.
> 
> For a quarter of a century, Kinki Sharyō has supplied over 500 LRVs to clients both within Japan and in major cities in North America, and our 70% low-floor LRV, our flagship product, boasts the top share in the North American market. With the addition of the newly-developed LFX-300, we will be able to meet a diversity of customer needs.
> 
> The concept and details of the LFX-300 are summarized below.
> 
> *User-friendly 100% low-floor train*
> In order to satisfy the ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act) requirements for equal and amenable treatment of all passengers, the passenger cabin is a 100% all-flat low-floor design, and uses a hydraulic suspension to eliminate height differences between the car floor and platform. The design of the car also meets American requirements for vehicle strength in collisions. In addition to allowing for rotation of wheelchairs, the passenger cabin ensures an 880 m wide corridor, and the entry / exit areas and furnishings are based on a concept of universal design. The various electrical components are connected by Ethernet, allowing for flexible response to systems changes or additions.
> 
> *Environmentally-friendly low-energy consumption*
> Compared to other transport modes, trains are low-energy and environmentally-friendly. In particular, thanks to regenerative brakes that use the train’s motors as a generator when braking and feed electrical energy back into the network through the overhead wire, trains help reduce the burden on the environment. Up until now, this regenerative braking system was not available for use on unelectrified sections, but equipped with a lithium-ion battery, the LFX-300 stores the regenerative braking energy inside the battery even on unelectrified sections, allowing for efficient use of the regenerative braking system. When operating on electrified sections, the system also prevents regenerative braking lapses.
> 
> *High-speed operations designed for convenience in suburban areas*
> A speed of around 40 kph is often seen as the norm for urban areas, where station spacing is short and operations must work in tandem with other transport modes. On the other hand, in cases of traveling on exclusive right-of-way through suburban areas or between cities, increasing speed on these sections will lead to reduced journey times. The top speed of the LFX-300 is 80 kph, allowing for high-speed running from the suburbs to the urban area, and the train features high acceleration and deceleration capabilities equivalent to our 70% low-floor LRVs in use in American urban areas.
> 
> *Catenary-free operation that improves urban spaces*
> The LFX-300 can operate without catenary using its lithium-ion battery. Compared to nickel-hydride and other types of batteries currently in use, lithium-ion batteries are lighter and smaller, but have high output and high capacity. Lithium-ion batteries also feature a high cell voltage, making them an ideal choice to power trains.


I hadn’t noticed, but it looks like Kinki Sharyō USA revamped their website:
http://www.kinkisharyo-usa.com/

They also have a Flickr account to advertise their latest rolling stock orders for the U.S. market:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kinkisharyo/


----------



## quashlo

*Lobby group draws up plan for 6-line LRT network on Okinawa Island*
http://www.okinawatimes.co.jp/article/2010-06-19_7373/



> Tomimoto Minoru and others from Making a Future through Trams, a group composed of citizens and experts working towards introduction of a light rail transit (LRT) system in southern Okinawa Island, held a press conference on June 18 at the Okinawa Prefectural Offices to announce their “LRT Implementation Basic Plan” which incorporates proposed route alignments and financial feasibility studies.
> 
> Tomimoto emphasized the importance of the project, saying, “There are railroads that destroy neighborhoods, and then there are railroads that bring prosperity to neighborhoods. I hope we can make this a chance for citizens to join the debate and develop a vision for a railroad that is intertwined with urban planning,” expressing his intention to submit the plan to Okinawa Prefecture and related jurisdictions.
> 
> The proposal by Making a Future through Trams calls for a six-route network that follows almost the same alignment as the narrow-gauge rail lines that existed before the war, including an Asahibashi – Kadena Town route and Asahibashi – Yonabaru route. The estimated total project cost for the Asahibashi – Yonabaru route (total length: 11.5 km) is ¥19,355,490,000.
> 
> Okinawa International University professor Teruya Hiroyuki, who specializes in urban policy, and University of the Ryūkyūs professor Tsutsumi Jun’ichirō, who specializes in environmental problems, also made an appearance at the press conference.
> 
> “The Okinawa government often heralds development of the islands as a tourist destination, but we have yet to secure the critical means of transport for people. The protection of the right of the elderly to a means of transport (transport right) is also insufficient. Every time there’s traffic, we’ve been playing a constant game of catch-up by building roads, but it will be difficult for Okinawa to maintain its development with the current car-based society,” emphasized Professor Teruya.
> 
> Professor Tsutsumi explained the significance of introducing LRT, which is superior in terms of the environment and costs: “The government is aiming for a 25 percent reduction in greenhouse gases such as carbon dioxide, but for Okinawa Prefecture, 40 to 45 percent of those emissions come from the gasoline and diesel fuels being used on our road network. Until we make a drastic switch, there is no way we can reduce our carbon dioxide emissions.”


Proposed LRT network:









_Source: Making a Future through Trams_


----------



## quashlo

*Okinawa Prefecture releases report on north-south railway line*
http://ryukyushimpo.jp/news/storyid-164270-storytopic-3.html



> On July 29, Okinawa Prefecture assembled a report studying the possibility of introducing a railway system cutting across Okinawa Island. The report estimates the total project costs for a new line running between Itoman and Nago (approx. 81 km) at ¥860 billion, based on an estimated construction cost of ¥10.5 billion per kilometer. The benefits vs. costs (benefit-cost ratio) for the 50-year period after the opening of the line—including fare revenue, reduced travel expenses for passengers, and reduced congestion—is 0.63, below the 1.0 standard often used to judge whether a project is viable or not.
> 
> The report estimates daily ridership for the line at approx. 175,000. Of that number, close to 80 percent (approx. 135,000) will consist of passengers traveling on the section between Naha Airport and Okinawa City (approx. 25 km). Because of the high ridership projections on this section, despite the total cost of ¥400 billion and average cost of ¥15.4 billion per kilometer, the benefit-cost ratio is 1.25, indicating a high viability.
> 
> The two sections between Okinawa and Nago (approx. 46 km) and between Itoman and Naha Airport (approx. 10 km) have an estimated project cost of ¥360 billion and ¥100 billion, respectively, but an estimated daily ridership of only 20,000 or so, resulting in a benefit-cost of only 0.1.
> 
> The report states that all route sections would require large sums to construct and place a heavy burden on the operating company, making realization “difficult.” In order to realize the introduction of the line, the report says that establishment of a funding program from an “Okinawa Railroad Construction Act” (temporary name) that subsidizes a large share of the costs is critical.
> 
> During the open question section of the June regular session of the Okinawa Prefectural Council on July 29, Governor Nakaima Hirokazu remarked, “We should be stressing (to the national government) that Okinawa does not have public transport, but I have no choice but to be conservative (when looking at the scale of the investment).” The Governor says he will wait for the National Government’s comprehensive study and continue to scrutinize the project.
> 
> The study was commissioned by Okinawa Prefecture’s Planning Department in FY2009. The rail line’s route assumes the reuse of Marine Corps Air Station Futenma and an alignment through areas of high population density. In accordance with the Railway Business Act, the rail line cannot be built on roadways, meaning 30 to 40 km of the route would need to be placed underground, primarily in the urban areas.


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin Sannomiya Station construction updates*

My last post on this project is here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49325895&postcount=673

This is a series of improvements to Hanshin’s Kōbe Terminal, including platform widening / extension, construction of new station exits, renovation of existing exits, etc. Now, some recent pictures (2010.07.25) since they have just started construction work on the existing platforms:
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

Basic diagram of the project. They will move the stub track from the south side to the middle to improve efficiency. Platforms will be widened to relieve congestion and extended to accommodate full-length 10-car Kintetsu trains (200 m). The complexity of the work is close to that of building an entirely new underground station at Sannomiya, as they need to unearth the existing tunnel walls and ceiling and then demolish and expand them outwards. The new East Exit is expected to open in March 2011. 










East end of the platforms, where steel columns are lined up in preparation for the demolition of the existing wall and ceiling.










Work has also started at the west end of the platforms. This is the south-side stub track.










Bit by bit, they are working in the wee hours of the evening to demolition the existing platforms and switch to temporary ones. Space that is currently occupied by platforms will eventually be the trackway and vice versa, but given the complexity and scope, this isn’t the typical platform widening + track switchout. 










The construction site on the surface, along National Route 21.










Plenty of ventilation.


----------



## quashlo

*Kōbe Municipal Subway renames station after Tetsujin 28-gō*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0706/OSK201007060005.html



> A station featuring “_Tetsujin 28-gō_” in its name will make its debut on the Kōbe Municipal Subway. On July 7, nine years since the opening of the Kaigan Line, Shin-Nagata Station on the Kaigan Line and Seishin – Yamate Line will be renamed as “Shin-Nagata – Tetsujin 28-gō-mae.”
> 
> In September of last year, a large statue of _Tetsujin 28-gō_, the masterpiece of the late Kōbe-born _manga_ artist Yokoyama Mitsuteru, was completed outside Shin-Nagata Station. The statue has become a landmark for fans coming from all across the country.
> 
> The Kaigan Line was conceived as a catalyst for Kōbe’s rebirth after the Great Hanshin Earthquake, and Kōbe City spent ¥235 billion on its construction. Since its opening, however, the line has been operating in the red. Kōbe City hopes the “_Tetsujin_ power” will boost ridership.


Pictures:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/bouseneki/_





































The life-size statue of _Tetsujin 28-gō_.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to open parent-child cafe and station afterschool daycare*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2010/20100707.pdf



> At JR East, we are proceeding with development of “station nursery schools” that make living along the JR East rail network an attractive choice. So far, we have opened 35 locations (as of July 2010), providing our services for approx. 2,000 students (based on school capacity). In addition, through the expansion of parenting support functions, we will continue striving to become a local “parenting safety net.”
> 
> As part of the expansion of our parenting support functions, we will now open a “parent-child community cafe,” a local community space for parenting uses. Going beyond just nursery schools, we will establish a place for community exchange for parents—both mothers and fathers—and spread the joy of “gathering” together. By expanding the scope of our parenting support services, we aim to further improve the attractiveness of neighborhoods.
> 
> In addition, to meet the need for daycare outside of school and daycare for sick or recovering children—a recurring request from users of our existing station nursery schools—we will open our first “station afterschool daycare center.” By combining a comfortable and pleasant place for children with content that builds basic academic skills and fosters curiosity, we will provide a safe and secure “afterschool experience.”
> 
> We will also open new nursery schools at the new parent-child community cafe and station afterschool daycare center.
> 
> *Parent-child community cafe* (Kagohara Station Station Building (temporary name), opening 2011)
> Based on a concept of providing a place where even parents with children can relax and comfortably spend time together, we will open a parent-child cafe centered on “food,” but providing additional services and functions for “development,” “learning,” and “life.”
> 
> In particular, with regards to “food,” we will provide tasty and safe food items, placing the environment, preparation, and ingredients as our top safety concerns.
> 
> In addition, we will also provide clean children’s restrooms, a nursing room, and diaper-changing space open for use to everyone in the neighborhood.
> 
> With our “parent-child community cafe" as one piece of parenting infrastructure in this age of declining household size, we hope to capitalize on the synergistic benefits of the program by developing the cafe together with station tenant building functions.
> 
> *Station afterschool daycare* (Hachiōji Station South Exit Building (temporary name), opening December 2010)
> In response to requests from customers using JR East’s station nursery schools, we will open a safe and secure afterschool daycare center that has a comfortable living room space for children and security systems, similar to our nursery schools.
> 
> In addition, we are aiming for an afterschool daycare center that offers optional program that places emphasis on the development of basic academic skills such as reading and writing—which many of our customers have also requested—and a wide variety of content such as a science laboratory.
> 
> JR East is aiming to expand its parenting support facilities to a cumulative total of 60 locations by April 2018, and by actively pursuing to achieve this goal ahead of schedule, we will build connections with local neighborhoods.
> 
> Parent-child community cafe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hachiōji Station South Exit Building:


----------



## quashlo

*Last days of the Keikyū 1000 series: Part 1*

While this series has been decommissioned for several weeks now, I figured I would share some photos of its last days in service. All of these are taken on the Daishi Line. As usual, all the credit goes to the original blogger.

First up is Part 1:
_Source: http://thankyou2200.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_

“Daily life.” The 1000 series operated all across the Keikyū network and on all types of runs, and was part of “daily life” for many Keikyū riders.



















At Suzukichō Station. The Daishi Line is currently being undergrounded as part of a grade-separation project.










Temporary (?) station building.





































Around 7:00 am on weekdays, this special exit opens for commuters, including workers at the adjacent Ajinomoto factory. There is a simplified card reader and station staff at hand—just in case someone comes bearing a paper ticket. 



















Another snapshot of “daily life.”


----------



## quashlo

Dbl post


----------



## quashlo

*Last days of the Keikyū 1000 series: Part 2*

Part 2 (2010.06.24), following the 2010.06.23 Keikyū press release that formally announced the retirement of the series.
_Source: http://thankyou2200.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_

Sign at the convenience store at Kawasaki Station announcing special 1000 series goods for sale.










More of the “daily life” series.



















Two-handle controls are getting rarer and rarer…




























At Kojima Shinden Station.
































































Many riders use the Daishi Line to commute to and from work in the factories and plants along the Keihin corridor.










At Higashi-Monzen Station.



















Keikyū decorated this unit with a special commemorative signboard.



















Back at Keikyū Kawasaki…


----------



## quashlo

*Last days of the Keikyū 1000 series: Part 3*

Part 3 is the following day (2010.06.25), and the final installment.
_Source: http://thankyou2200.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_

Interior shot.














































New signs inside the train advertising the farewell run. Time flies fast—these signs went up around June 24 or so, the tickets went on sale the following day, and the farewell run was the day after.










At the Keikyū convenience store inside Higashi-Monzen Station. The station staff also do cash register duties at the store.










Classic in-station grade crossing. 










More of “daily life” on the Daishi Line.


----------



## quashlo

*Keikyū Line grade-separation construction updates: Part 1*

Some photos of the construction work a little over a month after the switchout, taken 2010.06.25.

First is Part 1, between Heiwajima and Keikyū Kamata:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Switchout point between Heiwajima and Ōmorimachi.










Not a whole lot of change here since after the switchout. The old inbound track is now being used to temporarily store sacks of ballast.










Diving underneath the elevated viaduct, there hasn’t been much movement here, either. They don’t appear to be in a rush to remove the old inbound track. They’ve converted the grade crossing at this location to a single-track crossing only.










Approaching Umeyashiki Station, where they’ve given the same treatment to this crossing.










The south end of the station closer to Keikyū Kamata, where they’ve completely severed part of the old inbound track.










You can see they’ve completely removed the old inbound track inside the station itself, probably to allow them to construct some of the necessary facilities for the new elevated platforms.


----------



## quashlo

*Keikyū Line grade-separation construction updates: Part 2*

Next is Part 2, covering the Keikyū Airport Line:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

You can see the disused old inbound track beginning to get rusted. The overhead has also been removed, but it doesn’t appear that removing the track itself is all that critical to the construction schedule, so they may wait on that.



















Approaching Kōjiya Station, where they’ve removed the old inbound track, and like on the Main Line, converted the grade crossing to a one-track crossing only.










At the ground-level platform, they’ve fenced off the area beneath the new elevated viaduct. Apparently, since there are some beams sticking out from the side of these columns, the current ground-level track is still “in the way” and they can only finish this part until after they elevate the second track.










Moving to the other end of the platform closer to Ōtorii Station. From this view, it’s easier to see that the ground-level track is likely in the way of the ultimate design. Perhaps they will relocate this track to the location of the former inbound track, freeing up space to construct the permanent columns to support the elevated station.










The switchout point. In order to construct the outbound ramp, they’ll need to remove the old inbound track, but it appears they haven’t yet started.


----------



## quashlo

*Keikyū Line grade-separation construction updates: Part 3*

Next is Part 3, covering Keikyū Kamata Station:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

On the Zōshiki end of the station, they’ve quickly removed the old inbound platforms and other station facilities to free up the space beneath the new elevated station.










Looking southwest towards Zōshiki. To speed up the grade-separation across Kanpachi-dōri, it appears they will have the outbound trains use the temporary inbound elevated track (on the right here).










Moving closer to the ramp. Inbound trains previously used this temporary elevated structure and came down the ramp to enter Keikyū Kamata Station, but it seems not too complicated to convert this into a temporary outbound track. Since it doesn’t appear that they have touched this crossing much at all, they’ll probably just redesign the existing switch and this switchout point should be good-to-go.










Continuing on the ground-level outbound track…










Temporary ground-level track. This is directly below what will be the permanent tracks, so this section is on the critical path and must be removed before they can construct the rest of the permanent structure.










In the distance ahead, half of the permanent elevated viaduct ends abruptly.


----------



## quashlo

*Keikyū Line grade-separation construction updates: Part 4*

Next and final part is Part 4, covering the Main Line between Keikyū Kamata and Rokugōdote:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

The track to the right is the temporary (former) inbound track. This is the other switchout point for when the outbound trains switch to use the former inbound track. You can see that the overhead is still in place in preparation for this.










The first grade crossing on this section, which has been given the same treatment as the others.










Passing the second crossing on this section. You can see that the overhead on the temporary inbound track has been removed starting here, so from here on out, it will be just one track until they switchout completely to the permanent elevated outbound track.










Approaching Zōshiki Station.










Between Zōshiki and Rokugōdote. Based on how much space is available, they probably won’t need to do any additional relocation of the outbound track in this section before the switchout to the elevated viaduct. They will need to remove the old inbound track near the switchout point though.










Ramping up. Not a whole lot of movement at this location. Here, the old track is already elevated in order to cross the Tama River (the blue steel truss bridge in the distance)… It’s just a matter of connecting to the new elevated structure behind us.


----------



## quashlo

*Keikyū Line platform extension construction updates*

A small update (2010.06.25) on the platform extension work at Nakakido and Sugita Stations on the Keikyū Main Line to accommodate eight-car Airport express trains:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

At Nakakido Station, the work looks completely done, including installation of the fences.










In conjunction with the platform extension work, it appears they replaced some of the platform edge and guidestrip tiles on the existing platform sections and did some resurfacing.



















Moving to Sugita Station, where the platform extensions are already in use, but they have yet to finish the canopies. They’ve placed the ubiquitous white construction panels on this section for the time being.










They have some scaffolding set up behind the platform to assist in the construction of the canopy.










Like at Nakakido, the guide detection tiles appear to have been upgraded on the already existing platform sections.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to open new travel service center for foreign visitors at Haneda Airport International Terminal Station*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2010/20100715.pdf



> JR East will open a new “JR East Travel Service Center” inside Tōkyō Monorail Co., Ltd.’s Haneda Airport International Terminal Station in coordination with the opening of Runway D and the new International Terminal area at Tōkyō International Airport (Haneda Airport) on October 21, 2010.
> 
> Focusing primarily on services to foreign customers visiting Japan, we will provide assistance in ensuring a pleasant journey in Japan for everyone arriving from overseas.
> 
> *Store details*
> Name: JR East Travel Service Center
> Location: Inside Tōkyō Monorail Co., Ltd.’s Haneda Airport International Terminal Station (Level 2)
> Hours of operation: 11:00-18:00 (open all-year)
> Languages: English, Chinese, Korean, Japanese (Note: Depending on day, we may not be able to provide service in some languages)
> Operating structure: Contracted operations to JR East View Travel Service Co., Ltd.
> 
> *Opening day*
> October 21, 2010
> 
> *Service details*
> Voucher exchange of Japan Rail Pass
> Voucher echange and sale of JR East Pass
> Sale of JR train tickets
> Transport information, focusing on JR
> 
> *Other details*
> 
> We will accept cash as well as various credit cards for payment.
> We will begin distribution of the information above to customers coming from overseas starting in late September through JR East’s multilingual homepage.
> Additional JR East Travel Service Centers are also located inside Narita Airport Station and Airport Terminal 2 Station.
> 
> Rendering:


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT announces comprehensive access plan in preparation for expanded Haneda Airport*
http://haneda.keizai.biz/headline/606/



> On July 21, the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) assembled its plans with regards to improving the convenience of ground transport access to Haneda Airport, which will be expanded to serve international flights in October.
> 
> The report summarizes the status of efforts to “improve convenience and comfort to meet the needs of passengers of international flights” and “secure transport access for airplanes departing or arriving in the late evening or early morning periods” across all transport modes. The Ministry’s Civil Aviation Bureau and Kantō District Transport Bureau have been working with transport operators, airport terminal operators, and other companies to make arrangements to this effect.
> 
> The details of the report are below.
> 
> With regards to railway and monorail access, Keihin Electric Express Railway (Keikyū) and Tōkyō Monorail will both open new stations together with the opening of the new International Terminal on October 21, improving convenience and comfort for passengers of international flights. To deal with growing luggage size, passengers will be able to take luggage carts into the paid areas of the new stations, and information and signage will be provided in four languages (Japanese, English, Chinese, and Korean). For passengers transferring between international and domestic flights, use of the railways for travel between terminals will be free. With regard to access during the late evening and early morning periods, Keikyū has increased its trains with schedule changes taking effect on May 15, and Tōkyō Monorail is considering having its first trains of the day depart earlier.
> 
> In regards to buses, all existing buses currently serving the domestic terminals will also serve the International Terminal area. The stops and directional signage will be designed to be easy-to-understand, and in order to meet the needs of airline operations in the late evening and early morning periods, the MLIT is also considering the possibility of adding new service or expanding service hours earlier in the morning and later in the evening.
> 
> In preparation for an increase in passengers using international flights, taxis will take up efforts to “provide special services for foreign visitors.” Taxi companies will coordinate to improve customer service at taxi pickup areas and provide for directions in foreign languages, and a new taxi sticker system will be introduced identifying drivers that have received lectures and other training and have achieved “an established standard for level of hospitality.” The MLIT will also conduct instruction and guidance in providing around-the-clock service 24 hours a day.
> 
> Lastly, the report also incorporates information regarding rental cars and carsharing, calling for expanding services in foreign languages to meet the needs of foreign visitors and extending the hours of operation.
> 
> The MLIT says it plans on further advancing comprehensive efforts to establish and manage airport transport access in order to meet the needs of Haneda Airport’s “vast improvement in quantity and quality of functions” as a result of its expansion and new international services.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Monorail announces new schedule for Haneda Airport International Terminal opening*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0729/TKY201007290483.html



> On July 29, Tōkyō Monorail announced its new schedule to take effect starting October 21, when the new International Terminal at Haneda Airport opens for service. The travel time from Hamamatsuchō Station (Minato Ward, Tōkyō) to the new International Terminal Station connected directly to both the departure and arrival lobbies will be as little as 13 minutes. The travel time to Airport Terminal 1 and Airport Terminal 2 Stations serving domestic flights will increase by one minute above the existing schedule.
> 
> According to Tōkyō Monorail, approx. 8,500 daily passengers are expected to use the new station, and the railway will add an additional 15 daily trains on both weekdays and Saturdays, Sundays, and holidays. The fastest journey from Hamamatsuchō will be on the outbound “Airport rapid” trains, arriving at Airport Terminal 1 in 17 minutes and Airport Terminal 2 in 19 minutes. Coming from the three stations at Haneda Airport bound for Hamamatsuchō, the inbound travel time takes about a minute extra compared to the outbound direction due to track design and other considerations.
> 
> In regards to railway access between central Tōkyō and Haneda, Keihin Electric Express Railway (Keikyū) will also open an International Terminal Station underground beneath the new terminal on the same day. The travel time from Shinagawa (Minato Ward) is planned to be approx. 13 to 14 minutes, and it’s expected that the battle between the two railways to capture passengers will heat up.


They also set up a live webcam at the new station that users can take turns manipulating:
http://www.tokyo-monorail.co.jp/movie/index.html (Click the blue box at center)


----------



## quashlo

*Press tour of new International Terminal Station: Part 1*

A press tour of the new International Terminal at Haneda Airport was held on August 2, and included were tours of the new Keikyū and Tōkyō Monorail stations. The new terminal and stations are scheduled to open on October 21.

First up is the underground station on the Keikyū Airport Line (2010.08.02).
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

A through-servicing Hokusō 7300 series train glides through the empty station. Platform 1 at the station (for Haneda Airport Station) is close to 14 m wide at its maximum—perhaps a novelty of sorts in Japan as platforms are rarely, if ever, this wide. They've also installed waist-high platform doors—a "one off" installation as none of the rest of the Keikyū network has them.










Diagram of the Keikyū Station.










The new signage looks smart... With the recently implemented station numbering scheme, this station will become KK16.
For some reason, though, they haven't translated the station name into Chinese.










Station exit for Platform 1. Just beyond the faregates lie a row of escalators and elevators to whisk passengers up to the terminal's departure lobby.










Second floor of the station. On left is the ticketing entrance to Platform 2 for Shinagawa and Yokohama. The second floor of the station will also house an information counter with "concierge" staff speaking Japanese, English, Chinese, and Korean to help foreign passengers purchase tickets or plan a sightseeing program.










The ceiling of the passage down to Platform 2 features these translucent solar panels. In coordination with Ōta Ward, the station features a translucent solar panel installation that can power seven elevators while still allowing natural light in to reduce electricity load.


----------



## quashlo

*Press tour of new International Terminal Station: Part 2*

Next is the new Tōkyō Monorail station (2010.08.02).
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

A 1000 series train passing through the station on Track No. 1 bound for Shin-Seibijō Station. The new station is built on a gentle curve, but the platform door installation also features gap fillers.










Diagram of the new station, which is elevated. The check-in counters at the terminal are only one minute away from the station exit.










Station name sign. Blue seems to be the color of choice for both Keikyū and Tōkyō Monorail, but these signs appear to have less foreign translation on them than the Keikyū ones.










Looking at the station entrance from the third floor of the new Internationa Terminal. A one-minute walk down the corridor on the left leads to the terminal check-in counters.










Looking at the station entrance from the second floor of the new terminal. After passing the faregates, escalators will take passengers up to platform level, with trains for Airport Terminal 1 Station and Airport Terminal 2 Station on the left, and trains for Hamamatsuchō on the right. Similar to Keikyū, passengers will be able to use the monorail to travel between the airport terminals for free.










New JR EAST Travel Service Center to open at the station.


----------



## quashlo

*Minato Mirai Line platform extension construction updates: Part 1*

Some photo updates (2010.07.31) of the platform extension work on the Minato Mirai Line in preparation for through-servicing with the Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line to begin in 2012.

First up is Motomachi – Chūkagai Station:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Closer to the stub end of the platform, the center of the platform has been boarded up. It's generally easier to extend the platform at the opposite end, but this sealed box is about the width of a stairwell, and further down the platform is another sealed-off part of the platform about the size of an elevator. Based on this, it seems likely that they will actually extend the platform in the opposite direction, at the stub end, which will require relocation of the existing stairwell and elevator at that end.










Up one level to the B3 level at the station, there is another sealed off area, approximately directly above the stub end of Platform 1.










Looking at the yellow protective installation on the overhead catenary, it's clear this is where they will be extending the platform. Obviously, there's not enough room for two extra cars between the current stopping position and the stub end stairwell, so that will have to go.










Looking down towards the stub end of Track No. 1. There's sufficient width between the platform edge and the escalator that removing the stairwell will provide sufficient platform space after the extension.










However, moving to the opposite end of the platforms, closer to Yokohama, they've also got the yellow protection for the overhead catenary here as well, so it seems likely they will extend both ends of the platform. They will probably extend as much as they can safely at the Yokohama end, but it seems they will need at least a car's worth or so of extra platform length at the stub end.










Looking into the tunnel, we can see the giant column right at the mouth of the tunnel. They'll probably extend in this direction up to that column, with the rest of the extension coming at the stub end.


----------



## quashlo

*Minato Mirai Line platform extension construction updates: Part 2*

Next up are Nihon-Ōdōri and Minato Mirai Stations:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

East end of Nihon-Ōdōri Station, closer to Motomachi – Chūkagai:










Peering into the tunnels and the platform extension, which is shaping up nicely. It will be interesting to see just what they do with the wall originally separating the two tracks, since it is load-bearing.










The same situation for the inbound track (for Yokohama and Shibuya) side. Some thin steel elements arranged in a square here... Definitely seems like they might be trying to set up replacement supports for the tunnel ceiling, etc. that will allow them to tear down the wall.










Moving to Minato Mirai Station...
This is the east end again, closer to Motomachi – Chūkagai, where a new section of the platform has been sealed off for construction. They will only be extending this end of the platforms.










The inbound track side. We can see they are installing the precast concrete slabs that will become the platform.










Outbound track side, where we can see a bit of the small frame supporting what will be the new platform extension.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū Tōyoko Line platform extension construction updates: Part 1*

More photo updates (2010.07.31) of platform extension work in preparation for through-service with the Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line, this time on the Tōyoko Line.

First up are Tsunashima, Musashi Kosugi, and Jiyūgaoka Stations:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Signage notifying station users of the platform extension work. Looking at the construction areas (highlighted in salmon orange), however, it seems they are doing more than just platform extension work.










The platforms will be extended by two car-lengths at the northeast end of the station closer to Shibuya. The unusual shape of the protective fencing is a good indication of how constrained the construction area is.










On the inbound platform (for Shibuya) side, they are working on the foundations for the new platform extension. Judging from this, it doesn't look like they will be able to squeeze out much space for the platform, and it will end up being fairly narrow.










Sections of platform here and there are cordoned off, but judging from the spacing and the fact that there is an existing canopy leading up to this point, it's possilble that they plan to extend that canopy as far down the platform as they can. Looking at the first picture showing the construction areas, it doesn't look they will be doing anything on the narrowest parts of the platform, which makes sense since they want to provide as they want to keep that space as open as possible for safety reasons.










Moving to Musashi Kosugi...
Here's the situation on the inbound island platform, where they are extending two car-lengths on the Shibuya end. Unfortunately, this end of the platform is a bridge spanning directly above the JR Nambu Line, so they are filling in these gaps in the bridge with new girders to support the platform extension, as well as support columns to support the girders.










The outbound platform gives a better view of the column work at either end of the short span. The space between tracks is quite narrow, so maybe they will install some sort of fencing or wall on the inner side for the Meguro Line, where total platform length only needs to be six car-lengths.










Moving to Jiyūgaoka...
Here, they need to move back the switch for the outbound tracks to free up space in the middle for the platform extension. There doesn't seem to be a whole lot of change at this station from the last update, so they're probably still working on the foundation and trackbed before they can shift over the track.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū Tōyoko Line platform extension construction updates: Part 2*

The last part is Gakugei Daigaku, Naka-Meguro, and Daikanyama Stations:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

First up is Gakugei Daigaku.
Here, they are extending the platform at the Shibuya end. Most everything is complete for the new platform except for surface finishing. They also still have to install the canopy, which has been extended—possibly to facilitate better passenger distribution across the platforms during inclement weather, when passengers tend to group under shelter. Currently, the supports are in place, but nothing of the canopy itself. The extended section is quite narrow, so they obviously moved the supports out onto the sides of the aerial structure itself to keep as much of the platform open as possible.










Moving further back down the platform, showing the under-construction canopy extension.










Looking back at the existing canopy sections, they used column supports both on the platform and on the outside of the track. For the new extension, however, they don't seem to be installing the supports outside of the track except at the very end where it gets extremely narrow.










Moving to Naka-Meguro Station, the junction between the Tōyoko Line and Tōkyō Metro Hibiya Line. 
Before they can really get started on the platform extension work, they are first doing seismic reinforcement of the station structure. The construction area is shown in pink here.










Down on the concourse level of the station, they have sectioned off this part to carry out seismic reinforcement. If you look closely, you can see the faregates at the far left of the picture, facing straight into this area. A less-than-ideal solution, but necessary to get the structure seismically sound. Looking through the clear panels at the corners of this section, you can see scaffolding right up agains the walls of the box, so it's clear they're using every little bit of space they can. Apparently, they were also lots of staff on hand to direct passengers and make sure things run smoothly.










Not much movement on the platforms themselves, but there is a sectioned-off area on the outbound platform. Given that it's right next to an existing stairwell, it seems unlikely to be an escalator or elevator, but perhaps maybe a temporary administrative space during construction.










At the Yokohama end of the station, where they are probably trying to fix up this section of the aerial struture for some reason. They already have the protective fencing set up. At the Shibuya end, they had a similar story, but parts of the existing sound walls had already been removed, with only protective fencing in its place.










Last up is Daikanyama Station.
Immediately east of Daikanyama is the approach down to the new tunnels being constructed for the Tōyoko Line to allow through-servicing with the Fukutoshin Line. As a result, they need to do some complex and time-consuming work involving realignment and grade correction of several car-lengths of track at the Shibuya end of the station. As a result, they are currently moving the track onto temporary steel frame supports underground, shown here.










Existing ballast track at right and temporarily-supported track on the left.










The Shibuya end of the platform is "Construction Central" at the station.










From the Shibuya end, looking down the platform. The station is tightly hemmed in on all sides and located in an area with hilly terrain, so there is a decent-sized network of these elevated pedestrian bridges to get passengers in and out of the station.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū to open new tenant building at Musashi Koyama Station in September*
http://www.tokyu.co.jp/contents_index/guide/news/100726.html



> On Friday, September 17, 2010, Tōkyū Corporation will open a new retail facility atop Musashi Koyama Station on the Meguro Line.
> 
> This retail facility was constructed on former rail right-of-way freed up by the undergrounding of the Fudōmae Station – Senzoku Station section of the Meguro Line in 2006, and is directly connected to the station concourse on Basement Level 1.
> 
> On the roof of the new facility we will construct a garden featuring trees and greenery that will allow visitors to experience the changing of the seasons, and provide an intimate space that will be used as a playground by young children and a rest stop open to all locals in the neighborhood. The main tenants of the new facility will be Tōkyū Store and Atrio Due Musashi Koyama, a recreational facility operated by Tōkyū Sports System. In addition, ten tenants will also enter the retail facility, including restaurants and goods retailers that will offer “pleasure” and “new discoveries” to customers.
> 
> The area around Musashi Koyama Station is seeing an influx in households consisting of single residents and parents with children, thanks to mutual through-servicing of the Meguro Line with the Namboku Line and Mita Line. This retail facility places station users and housewives of family households as its main target demographic, assisting in making the return commute home, the time out shopping with the children, or other facets of daily life a more pleasant, more convenient, and more healthy experience. We hope the local neighborhood will grow to love this station tenant building.
> 
> The facility and tenant store details are below.
> 
> *Musashi Koyama Station Building*
> 
> Opening: Friday, September 17, 2010 (Note: Third-floor tenant Atrio Due Musashi Koyama will open Friday, October 1)
> Location: 3-4-8 Koyama, Shinagawa Ward, Tōkyō (atop Musashi Koyama Station on the Tōkyū Meguro Line)
> Building structure: Steel and steel-reinforced concrete structure, four stories aboveground + one story belowground (Basement Level 1 is station facilities, Level 4 is the rooftop garden and machine room)
> Lot size: 4,256.68 sq m
> Gross floor area: 6,004.60 sq m (store area only, omitting station structure, vehicular parking, and bicycle parking)
> Tenants: 12
> 
> *Tenants*
> 
> Level 3
> Atrio Due Musashi Koyama (fitness club)
> 
> Level 2
> Tōkyū Store (supermarket)
> 
> Level 1
> Tully’s Coffee (specialty coffee shop)
> Mujirushi Ryōhin (fashion, lifestyle accessories, food product sales)
> Bleu Bleuet (fashion accessories, lifestyle accessories sales)
> Donq (bakery)
> Mikuniya Zengorō (Japanese tea, black tea, Chinese tea sales)
> Au Fin Palet (Western confectionary focusing on fruit tarts)
> Omusubi Gonbei (_omusubi_ specialty shop)
> 
> Basement Level 1
> Juicer Bar (fresh juice)
> Culture Agent (books, magazines, CDs, DVDs, video game software, and stationery sales)
> LAWSON + toks (convenience store)


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū to open final phase of Tama Plaza Terrace on October 7*
http://www.tokyu.co.jp/contents_index/guide/news/100707.html



> At Tōkyū Corporation, we will open the new Tama Plaza Terrace Gate Plaza (Phase 3) open-air retail facility featuring 49 specialty stores on October 7, 2010 as the final phase of our redevelopment plan for the area around Tama Plaza Station on the Den’en Toshi Line. With the opening of this facility, the Tama Plaza Station Area Redevelopment Project which broke ground in November 2005 will be complete, and Tama Plaza Terrace (139 stores total) will make its grand opening.
> 
> Tama Plaza Terrace is constructed atop an artificial deck built above the train station, and is a facility serving both transport and commercial functions. Building height was kept to two to three stories above the ticketing hall, designed to be harmonious with the open streetscape that is a defining characteristic of the Tama Plaza neighborhood.
> 
> Gate Plaza (Phase 3) is an open-air mall where all stores have an outdoor entrance, and is designed to be a space that allows visitors to experience the changing seasons and gives them reasons to stay. In addition, by undergrounding the bus rotary and vehicle parking garage, cars and pedestrians are segregated, allowing for safe and comfortable excursion through the area surrounding the station. The details of Gate Plaza (Phase 3) are summarized below:
> 
> Based on a design concept of a “lifestyle community center,” the retail facility attracts stores with services designed towards children in order to meet the needs of families and parents in their 20s and 30s—the target demographic of the Tama Plaza Station Area Redevelopment Project.
> Together with cable provider its communications, Inc. serving neighborhoods along the Tōkyū network, we have established the Plaza Hall by iTSCOM community hall and the iTSCOM Tama Plaza satellite studio, strengthening communication functions with residents through media.
> We have constructed the Festival Court, a lawn and fountain square with the capacity to host concerts and events, at the center of the Tama Plaza Terrace, and constructed the adjacent Terrace Kitchen food court with an open and airy design.
> In order to meet the demands of residents and support a diversity of lifestyles, we will secure gourmet foods stores, lifestyle goods stores, fashion shops, cafes, and restaurants with a high degree of specialization.
> The Tama Plaza Station Area Redevelopment Project represents the compilation of the Tōkyū Tama Den’en Toshi (Tōkyū Tama Garden City), in which Tōkyū Corporation has been working to build neighborhoods and communities over the course of over half a century. We at Tōkyū Corporation will continue to advance attractive urban planning at the neighborhood focal points along our rail network, working to build the prestige of our trackside communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrace Kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Festival Court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open-air mall


Pictures of station and construction (2010.07.29):
_Source: http://pooh0819.cocolog-nifty.com/_

Station:




























Under construction:



















Some kind of rooftop garden, I think:


----------



## quashlo

*Designs for new underground Odakyū Line stations finalized*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tokyo/20100709/CK2010070902000049.html



> Odakyū Electric Railway has finalized the station building designs to be constructed at Shimo-Kitazawa, Setagaya Daita, and Higashi-Kitazawa Stations (all located in Setagaya Ward, Tōkyō) as part of the undergrounding of the Odakyū Line. The undergrounding project includes both a continuous grade separation project to eliminate grade crossings that rarely open and a quadruple-tracking project aimed at increasing capacity.
> 
> In autumn of last year, the railway published design proposals for the three stations. The local Setagaya Ward government canvassed public opinion from residents along the line and modified parts of the proposals based on approx. 600 of the public comments received. The majority of comments were in regards to exterior design such as the glass roof (approx. 150 comments); passenger convenience, such as by increasing the number of faregates (approx. 140 comments); universal design (approx. 70 comments); and, environmental measures such as solar power generation and greening (approx. 30 comments).
> 
> Shimo-Kitazawa Station will feature a bright and modern interior space, incorporating natural light through via a roof that uses wire glass, which has a proven safety record after the Great Hanshin Earthquake. After receiving comments to design “open and unconfined” interior spaces, the walls proposed on either side of the entrance were removed, and the design now feels more airy and easier to navigate. Another ticketing entrance is also now planned at the Odawara end of the station.
> 
> The new Setagaya Daita Station is designed with a gentle and modest feel to harmonize with the quiet residential neighborhoods surrounding it, while the new Higashi-Kitazawa Station will feature a simple but modern design fit for a neighborhood that is a breeding ground for new culture. Comments received on both stations called for “distinctive” designs to help distinguish the two. As a result, Setagaya Daita Station will feature simple colors, while Higashi-Kitazawa Station will feature bright colors. The new designs are introduced in _Shimochika Navi_, an informational magazine on the undergrounding project available at the Ward Office and the three stations.
> 
> The undergrounding and three new station buildings are scheduled to be completed in FY2013.


Renderings:
_Source: Setagaya Ward_

*Setagaya Daita Station*


























*Higashi-Kitazawa Station*


























*Shimo-Kitazawa Station*


----------



## quashlo

*Noborito Station photos*

As part of the grade-separation and quadruple-tracking work going on up and down the Odakyū Line, Noborito Station was converted from two tracks, two side platforms to two tracks, one island platform, and one side platform on March 8, 2009. The design is such that it can further be expanded to a full four tracks with two island platforms.

Here’s some recent photos of the station (2010.07):
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

This is Platform 2 (outbound platform for Odawara and Katase Enoshima). The inbound island platform is Platform 3 and Platform 4, so they have actually saved Platform 1 for when they get the fourth track in operation.










An arched roof covers parts of the station.



















Platform 2 departure board. They use some playful cartoons of Mt. Fuji and gondolas for Hakone-bound Romancecar limited express trains.










Romancecar Vault Super Express (VSE) 50000 series, the second newest Romancecar series after the Multi Super Express (MSE) 60000 series.










The inbound direction is already double-tracked. Congestion is worse in the morning heading to Shinjuku and central Tōkyō, so the second track in that direction was probably given priority.










The track is a “floating ladder” design that helps reduce vibration and noise. You can see Track No. 1 (the second outbound track) ends abruptly here.










Approximately the same location as above, but on October 26, 2008. They basically expanded the existing elevated structure outwards on both the west and east sides for the new tracks. Beneath and slightly ahead of us is the Tama River (the closest building is actually on the opposite bank).










The north end of Platform 2. To the left is the unused Platform 1, protected by a barrier.










Approximately the same shot as above, from October 26, 2008. They’ve since removed the gray section of the platform, which now holds the Track No. 2.



















Space reserved for Track No. 1.










The south end of Platform 2, closer to Mukōgaoka Yūen. This is currently only triple-tracked, but is scheduled to be quadruple-tracked up to Mukōgaoka Yūen sometime in the future.










Noborito is the transfer station with the JR Nambu Line. The two stations are connected by covered pedestrian deck and public passage.


----------



## quashlo

*Inokashira Line + hydrangea photos*

The Keiō Inokashira Line is somewhat known for the _ajisai_ (hydrangea) flowers that bloom along the track right-of-way, making it a popular spot for railfans to take pictures. Here’s a solid set from one of the blogs I regularly visit (2010.06):
_Source: http://thankyou2200.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_

At Higashi-Matsubara Station. When the flowers are in bloom, Keiō sets up special lighting for the flowers for use in the evening (the green poles to the left are the lighting supports).




























This train is decorated with a headmark advertising the flower “illumination.”





































Moving to Shin-Daita Station…


----------



## quashlo

*Ekoda Station construction updates*

Some pictures of the construction going on at Ekoda Station on the Seibu Ikebukuro Line (2010.06.30). They are elevating the concourse at this station, constructing a public passage over the tracks, and making the station barrier-free.
_Source: http://thankyou2200.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_

They’ve now constructed a steel frame spanning both directions of track and platform on the west end of the station (they already had one of the east end), probably to support a roof.










Closer to the already-elevated part of the station concourse, the steel frame above the platform switches to a flat canopy design.










The west end of the North Exit is also starting to take shape. It’s a little constrained, but they will construct a small station plaza here.










Looking down from the station concourse…










They installed two of these large fans at the South Exit temporary stairwell because the circulation inside the station was poor.










Exiting from the South Exit and walking west towards Sakuradai. The stairwell peeking in from the right is the north-south public passage.










Sign warning about transport of steel members for the station building. I swear I’ve seen that cartoon guy everywhere…










The station has been downsized from four tracks, two island platforms to a smaller, more conventional two tracks, two side platforms. A more ideal set of passing tracks for limited-stop trains was constructed at Higashi-Nagasaki Station, so downsizing this station was not a problem operationally.



















One shot from the morning of 2010.07.01:


----------



## quashlo

*Isesaki Line marks 100th anniversary of opening of full route*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/gunma/20100715/CK2010071502000073.html



> On July 13, the 100th anniversary of the opening of the full length of the Tōbu Railway Isesaki Line, the Ashikaga City Tourism Association in Tochigi Prefecture donated six commemorative headmarks to the railway. Between July 15 and the end of August, the railway will place the headmarks on its _Ryōmō_ limited express trains.
> 
> The headmarks, 90 cm in diameter, were designed by members of the Ashikaga City Tourism Association. Inside a border of red and black—the line colors for the Isesaki Line—are images of the under-construction Tōkyō Sky Tree, Mt. Akagi, and the Watarase River.
> 
> At a presentation ceremony held at Ashikaga-shi Station, Tourism Association chairman Shinzato Genji greeted the audience, calling the Isesaki Line “an irreplaceable line.” Yoshizawa Hiromichi, a director for the railway, remarked, “I hope we can work to contribute to the betterment of areas along our line.”
> 
> The Isesaki Line first opened in 1899 between Kita-Senju (Tōkyō Prefecture) and Kuki (Saitama Prefecture). After several extensions, the section between Shin-Isesaki (Isesaki City) and Isesaki (Isesaki City) opened on July 13, 1910, marking the completion of the full length of the 113.1 km route from Asakusa.


A couple pictures (2010.07):
_Source: http://thankyou2200.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_

One of the limited expresses with the headmark stickers parked near Narihirabashi Station. Tōkyō Sky Tree is under construction in the background.



















Tōbu Spacia limited express










Tōbu 10000 series


----------



## quashlo

*Tōbu Railway selected for publicity award for Tōkyō Sky Tree efforts*
http://www.asahi.com/business/update/0728/TKY201007280475.html



> On July 28, the Keizai Kōhō Center (Economic Publicity Center) (Chairman: Yonekura Hiromasa (Japan Business Federation (Nippon Keidanren) chairman)) awarded its Corporate Publicity Award, given to corporations that have excelled at public relations efforts, to Tōbu Railway, project lead for the Tōkyō Sky Tree broadcast tower currently under construction. The Center recognized the railway’s efforts to improve the public image of the neighborhood and areas along its rail network by accepting interviews and holding special tours.
> 
> For Employer Awards, the Center selected Daiwa Securities president Suzuki Shigeharu, Takeda Pharmaceutical president Hasegawa Yasuchika, and JX Holdings chairman Nishio Shinji and president Takahagi Mitsunori.


As sort of a PR stunt, Tōbu actually built a 1/25th scale replica of the Tōkyō Sky Tree at Tōbu World Square, a theme park owned by the railway that features 1/25th scale replicas of famous buildings and architecture from around the world. The park is located out in Nikkō in Tochigi, so the stunt is obviously designed to get people to do daytrips or full-on vacations out to Nikkō, which is famous for natural beauty, ancient Japanese architecture, and hot springs. The replica debuted in late April and cost a handsome ¥2 million to complete.





_Source: *tokyoskytreemovie* on YouTube_

Tōbu trains passing by the constuction site:





_Source: *shinkyuvideo* on YouTube_





_Source: *tb8000fan* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Connecting passages between Tōkyō Metro and Toei Subway at Nihonbashi, Asakusa now open earlier*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0725/TKY201007250206.html



> In the early morning of July 24, in an effort to improve the convenience of transfers between Tōkyō Metro and the Toei Subway at Nihonbashi (Chūō Ward) and Asakusa (Taitō Ward) Stations, the opening time for the shutters on the transfer passages connecting the two subway networks was pushed earlier. As the operating entity is different despite being at the same station, the shutter opening time isn’t early enough to make transfers among the first few trains that arrive at the station, and passengers have needed to take the long detour out onto surface streets.
> 
> At Nihonbashi Station, to transfer from the first Tōkyō Metro Tōzai Line train (originating from Tōyōchō Station, arriving at Nihonbashi Station at 5:07 am) to the 5:11 am Toei Asakusa Line train bound for Oshiage and beyond, the shortest-distance path would be to climb the stairs and exit the faregates at Basement Level 2 of the station. Since the shutter is closed, however, passengers have needed to exit from the faregates at Basement Level 3 and take a slightly longer detour. At Asakusa Station, it takes only about one minute on foot from the Toei Asakusa Line faregates to the Tōkyō Metro Ginza Line when the shutter is open, but up until now, passengers have needed to climb to the surface first and then down, a journey that takes about five to six minutes total.
> 
> Changing the shutter opening times was a proposal by the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government, the majority shareholder in Tōkyō Metro that has been advocating for a merger between Tōkyō Metro and the Toei Subway. Opening times for the shutters, which had been preventing passage between the two stations, were pushed forward about 15 minutes to around 5:00 am. At Nihonbashi Station on July 24, a Tōkyō Metro station employee opened the electric-powered shutter at 4:57 am. On male office worker (28) from Edogawa Ward who used the passage said he was happy that the transfer was “so effortless.”
> 
> Regarding the shutters, Governor Ishihara Shintarō spared no words: “It’s extremely inconvenient for passengers transferring between systems. How stupid can it get?” Last month, Vice-Governor Inose Naoki proposed improvements at a Tōkyō Metro general shareholders meeting.


Tōkyō MX news report (2010.07.22):






Looks like this is the first step towards improving transfers between the two systems, although I have to agree with Governor Ishihara and wonder why something simple like this hasn’t already been done.

*Asakusa Station*
Diagram of Asakusa Station with my doodles on it.
Pink platforms are Asakusa Line, orange platforms are Ginza Line. Yellow ellipse is the shutter location. Green path is shortest distance, red path is the detour when the shutter is closed.









_Original source: Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation_


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metropolitan Government and National Government will meet for first time on Tōkyō Metro / Toei merger*
http://www.sankeibiz.jp/business/news/100730/bsd1007301246006-n1.htm



> In the debate surrounding the proposed merger of Tōkyō Metro and the Toei Subway, it was revealed that on July 29 through interviews with the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) and others that the National Government and the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government will hold their first working session to discuss a merger on August 3.
> 
> In the debate surrounding the merger, Vice-Governor Inose Naoki has already proposed a merger to the National Government at the Tōkyō Metro General Shareholders’ Meeting in June. MLIT minister Maehara Seiji remarked on July 6 that the “MLIT would be more than happy to participate,” ordering his administrative officials to draft a plan in preparation for the discussion.
> 
> The National Government owns 53.4 percent of the shares in Tōkyō Metro, while the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government owns 46.6 percent of the shares. Tōkyō Metro was established in 2004 when the Eidan Subway was dissolved in accordance with the Act on Tōkyō Metro Co., Ltd. In order to convert the company to a fully-privatized entity, the same law has required the sale of shares owned by the National Government and Tōkyō Metropolitan Government as early as possible.
> 
> The Tōkyō Metropolitan Government has been lobbying for a merger with the Toei Subway before Tōkyō Metro becomes listed on the stock exchange, in order to improve user convenience. Meanwhile, the National Government has not only asked the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government to sell its shares in the company, but has also expressed some reserve about a merger, citing among other things the Toei Subway’s long-term debt, which exceeds ¥1 trillion.
> 
> Governor Ishihara Shintarō has repeatedly said that “not merging the two systems is a slap in the face to the user. If the National Government sells its shares, we will buy them. We have no intention of selling them separately.” Meanwhile, Minister Seiji has said, “There are a fair amount of merits and demerits to merging the two systems. We have to be cautious and think things through.”


Tōkyō MX news feature (2010.07.30):


----------



## quashlo

*First Tōkyō Metro 16000 series train delivered*

Full video documentary of the transport from the Kawasaki factory in Kōbe up to Ayase Yard in Tōkyō:





_Source: *krfj8000* on YouTube_

Snaps by the same cameraman:
_Source: http://www.krfj.net/kasukabe/_

Yoyogi Uehara end.



















Transported by diesel locomotive to Suita.










Transport was carried out five cars at at time to Kōbe Freight Terminal, where the full 10-car consist was assembled.














































From Suita, the transport was handled by electric locomotive.










At Moriyama.










Between Hayakawa and Nebukawa.










Near Koshigaya Freight Terminal.










Near Ayase Yard, a 6000 series was tasked with moving the new unit into its new home.




























Delivery complete.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation becomes first to offer iPad, iPhone apps*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/trend/100729/trd1007290032000-n1.htm



> With the increasing public interest in railways, the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government has jumped ahead of the national government and other jurisdictions across the country, and will become the first to provide exclusive apps for the iPad and iPhone produced by Apple in the United States. The news was revealed on July 28.
> 
> Outside of passenger information such as axonometric maps of train stations, in August the Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation will also begin streaming priceless photos and video content that can’t be obtained elsewhere, hoping to capture the hearts of railfans.
> 
> The Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation has already signed contracts with a content production company, and through the company, will sign a contract with Apple, Inc., aiming to open the service in mid-August. The contract will expire at the end of March 2011, but there are options to renew.
> 
> In its first content stream, the Bureau plans to share high-quality railway images of the Toden Arakawa Line (the last streetcar remaining within Tōkyō Prefecture) and super-real video taken from the driver’s seat on the Nippori – Toner Liner, as well as axonometric maps of 106 of its train stations.
> 
> And everything is free, of course. The Bureau plans to renew its video content twice a year.
> 
> Recently, the popularity of railways among the public has been increasing, and the phrases “Tecchan” and “Tetsuko” are becoming more and more common in mass media when referring to male and female railfans. “By taking the content we’ve been distributing through paper media up until now and distributing it digitally, we can definitely increase the efficiency of information provision. We hope to capture railfans and increase our users,” says the Bureau.


----------



## quashlo

Dbl post


----------



## quashlo

*Keisei Kanamachi Line: Videos*

A handful of videos on the Kanamachi Line elevation. Switchout was the weekend of July 3-4.
_Source:*karibajct* on YouTube_

First, a short introductory tour of the Kanamachi Line, pre-elevation (2010.05.28):






A farewell to the through-service Kanamachi Line trains to / from Keisei Ueno (2010.07.02):






Immediately before the switchout (2010.07.04). Some shots of the construction, as well as inside the trains.






Immediately after the switchout (2010.07.05).


----------



## quashlo

*Keisei Kanamachi Line: Before the elevation, Part 1*

Now some pictures… First, some shots from the days before the big weekend.

First up is Part 1 (2010.07.01):
_Source: http://thankyou2200.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_

On the outbound island platform at Keisei Takasago, where the new departure boards are being tweaked in preparation for the opening of the Narita Sky Access.










The 6:12 departure from Takasago bound for Keisei Kanamachi, a four-car 3500 series train, rolls into the station from the nearby Takasago Car Yard.










The plates on the front of the door identifying the train type (local, express, etc.) are a rarity nowadays.










The new elevated viaduct overshadows this busy grade crossing just east of the station. The ridiculous size of the aerial structure belies the fact that only one line and one track is being elevated.










An array of signals on the primary outbound track. I believe the left-most one in the righthandside trio was for the Kanamachi Line, but I think they had already switched the Kanamachi Line trains to only depart from Platform 4, which may be why its already crossed out. The middle is for the Keisei Main Line and the right one for the Hokusō Line.










Signals for the secondary outbound track on opposite side of the platform.










The first through-service from Keisei Ueno is one of the three trains painted in historic Keisei liveries. This is the _Aoden_ (“green train”) livery.










These direct-service Kanamachi Line trains to / from Keisei Ueno will be discontinued to provide scheduling slack for the new Skyliner trains.










A 3600 series Main Line train bound for Ueno, decked out in Narita Sky Access advertisements.










Apparently, they are also in the process of switching out the LED signs on 3000 series train ends to an ultra-bright design.










A 3300 series Kanamachi Line train in regular Keisei colors. The livery looks much better on white than on the metallic silver of stainless steel.










A rarity: a Kanamachi Line train bound for Oshiage. There are only two of these a day, and only one a day in the reverse direction.










Poster advertising the service changes. The Kanamachi Line not only gets its own platform, but also its own set of faregates.










Platform 4 no longer… The new Kanamachi Line platform will be Platform 5.










Outside the major grade crossing.










Again, a pretty impressive structure for only a single-track section.










Another Kanamachi Line train in historic livery—this time _Akaden_ (“red train”)—leaves the yard and stops at the station before heading off to Kanamachi.










Apparently there were plenty of 3300 series trains out on the Kanamachi Line that day.










For trains with rollsigns, they are apparently switching out the background on the signs for train type to black.










Inside the station. Just ahead is where the new Kanamachi Line faregates will be located.


----------



## quashlo

*Keisei Kanamachi Line: Before the elevation, Part 2*

Part 2 (2010.07.02):
_Source: http://thankyou2200.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_

The destination boards at Nippori Station. The 6:02 and 6:17 trains shown on the board bound for Keisei Kanamachi have now disappeared, as there are no longer direct-service trains from Ueno to / from the Kanamachi Line.
5:49 Local for Narita Airport
6:02 Local for Kanamachi
6:10 Local for Usui
6:14 Rapid for Narita Airport
6:17 Local for Kanamachi










Moving onto the Kanamachi Line at the second crossing after breaking off from the Main Line. This is the ramp touchdown location.










Looking north towards Shibamata Station, in the distance. They’ve lined up equipment where they can along the right-of-way in preparation for the switchout. After completion, this section of track and the ramp into Takasago Station will be single-track only.










An Oshiage-bound train approaches.



















A fellow railfan from the local neighborhood. The tight curves on this section, combined with some of Keisei’s older stock in classy liveries, obviously make for some great shots.









































































The grade and curves on this ramp are ridiculous…



















Usually, these types of elevation projects are done to eliminate grade-crossings and the associated conflicts and safety issues… But in this case, Keisei is actually retaining one of the tracks (the closest one here), as it’s needed to gain access to and from Takasago Yard—otherwise, Kanamachi Line trains would have no way to get back to the barn. As a result, they aren’t even removing any of the grade crossings—this elevation is purely to free up capacity at Takasago Station in preparation for the Narita Sky Access.










Faded display of the project.










The new elevated structure is already complete and only awaiting the switchout.




























A fellow railfan from the local neighborhood. The tight curves on this section, combined with some of Keisei’s older stock in classy liveries, obviously make for some great shots.









































































The grade and curves on this ramp are ridiculous…



















Usually, these types of elevation projects are done to eliminate grade-crossings and the associated conflicts and safety issues… But in this case, Keisei is actually retaining one of the tracks (the closest one here), as it’s needed to gain access to and from Takasago Yard—otherwise, Kanamachi Line trains would have no way to get back to the barn. As a result, they aren’t even removing any of the grade crossings—this elevation is purely to free up capacity at Takasago Station in preparation for the Narita Sky Access.










Faded display of the project.










The new elevated structure is already complete and only awaiting the switchout.


----------



## quashlo

*Keisei Kanamachi Line: After the elevation, Part 1*

Now some pics after the switchout:

Part 1 (2010.07.06):
_Source: http://thankyou2200.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_

Back at Nippori Station, looking at the departure board again. The 6:02 and 6:17 departures originally bound for Kanamachi have been converted into longer Main Line runs for Chiharadai on the Keisei Chihara Line and Chiba Chūō on the Keisei Chiba Line:
5:49 Local for Narita Airport
6:02 Local for Chiharadai
6:10 Local for Usui
6:14 Rapid for Narita Airport
6:17 Local for Chiba Chūō 










At Takasago, the new departure boards are now in operation, and the old ones have already been removed.










Apparently the one ground-level Kanamachi Line signal that was “x”-ed out a few days before is now back in operation. I guess they still need it for movements to / from Takasago Yard.










The platform station signs got a little less glamorous treatment with some paper or such taped on top of what was previously three prongs on the left side.










A 4-car 3300 series train leaves the barn and enters the station, bound for Ueno. Before the switch, these would have been departures from Kanamachi, but now they leave straight from the barn.










Special _Kochikame-gō_ train, featuring posters based on the _manga_ _Kochikame_. The _manga_ takes place in Katsushika Ward’s Kameari area, which is more commonly associated with the JR Jōban Line. A good portion of Keisei’s network runs through Katsushika Ward, though.










Looking across at the new Kanamachi Line faregates on the other side. Looks like all the directional signage has been switched out as well. The green faregates here are for transferring to the Kanamachi Line. If you enter the concourse from the Kanamachi Line platform, you’ll see similar green faregates for transferring to the Main Line or Hokusō Line.










There are six faregates in this array, one of which is accessible. The shuttered opening in the wall to the right is for the new pedestrian ramp they have yet to construct from the station down to ground level. They’ve already installed the detection guidestrips, but have covered them up with a rubber mat (the thick black “strip” running left-right in the picture) for the time being.










Now up to the new Platform5 for the Kanamachi Line. A four-car train almost fills up the entire platform length, but the Kanamachi Line is a relatively minor branch of the Main Line anyways.










Although direct service to / from the Main Line was eliminated with the switchout, midday service was increased from every 20 minutes to every 15 minutes.










Another plus with the new Kanamachi Line platform is the great views. To the left is part of Takasago Yard, while the four tracks peeling off to the left are the Hokusō Line (outer tracks) and Keisei Main Line (inner tracks). Here, a six-car 3000 series train enters the station, a Takasago-departure bound for Oshiage. This replaces the former Kanamachi departures bound for Oshiage, operated as four-car trains.










Some nice views here of Kanamachi Line trains from the new platform…



















Despite being a “neighborhoody” branch line, the morning rush hour is still the morning rush hour. Keisei Kanamachi has 24,700 daily entries and exits, and Shibamata adds another 10,200 daily entries and exits.










Train wrapped in ads for the Tora-san Museum, dedicated to _Tora-san_, the main character in the popular film series Otoko wa Tsurai yo. The main character’s main home is in Katsushika Ward.










The train is mostly empty in the opposite direction…


----------



## quashlo

*Keisei Kanamachi Line: After the elevation, Part 2*

Part 2 (2010.07.06):
_Source: http://thankyou2200.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_

At Shibamata, where the trains pass each other. Between here and Takasago, the line is now single-track.










Bound for Takasago. The new crossover is in the distance.



















The line is short, so they only need to have two trains running at any one time. The Kanamachi Line platform is deserted, but passengers crowd onto the Takasago-bound train.














































On board a crowded morning rush hour 3500 series bound for Takasago.



















New single crossover.










After switching over to the single-track section.










There’s still some construction equipment lying around.










They dropped the elevation of the rail a bit here, so there’s actually quite a height difference between the two tracks. Because of the height difference, they hammered in some sheet piles in between the two tracks.










The reason is this grade crossing. The ramp up to Takasago is so close that the touchdown point is actually at the grade crossing. To keep the road as level as possible, they needed to bring this side down a bit.










One hell of an S curve and grade…










Ramping up… Parts of the ramp such as the left side look temporary, probably because of the need to finish the work over the weekend. Now, they’ll probably go back and start making everything permanent.










The central part of the aerial is completely concrete.


----------



## quashlo

*Nippori Station construction updates*

Some pictures related to the new Keisei Nippori Station. While the outbound track at the station was updated several months ago, with the opening of the Narita Sky Access, I think it deserves a little more attention.

First, a few photos focusing on the ongoing construction at the station (2010.07.01):
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

An interesting shot that shows how they’ve incorporated much of the already existing elevated structure into the new one. This is from the southeast approach into Nippori—in the past, outbound trains dived down to access the ground-level Keisei platforms, but now they continue on the new elevated structure to the third level of the station. In the approach section between the new elevated structure and the old elevated structure, you can see they’ve retained the old aerial structure but added in additional beams and columns for support.










Down to ground level and closer to the action, the structure is a strange mix of both old and new. 










A little more forward, closer to Nippori.










On the other side of the viaduct, on the south end closer to Keisei Ueno. The old outbound track is gone, and only the ballast remains. 










Next, a look at the station facilities, focusing on the renovated ground-level Platform 1:
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

Aerial. JR Nippori is the expansive structure at bottom right spanning most of the ground-level tracks. Keisei Nippori is the long white structure to the right of it, and then the guideway snaking off to the right of the picture is the Nippori – Toneri Liner.










Keisei Nippori is the de facto central Tōkyō terminus of the Skyliner and the Keisei Main Line, as everybody transfers here. Keisei Ueno is connected to JR Ueno Station, but requires a bit of a hike compared to Nippori.










Transfer gates to the Keisei Line. 










Concourse. The gated-off section to the right is the liner (Skyliner, Morning Liner, Evening Liner, etc.) platform.










Third level of the station.










Now to ground level… This is the south side closer to Keisei Ueno.










From the south side, looking north. Apparently there is a “hideaway” exit here…










They’ve spruced up the ground-level platform and it’s much wider now after fencing off the far side. Since the platform numbering is consecutive with JR, Keisei was only allotted two numbers from the beginning—Platform 1 and Platform 2. Since they now have three platforms, this ground-level platform became Platform 0.



















Track is gone.










From the north side of the station, looking south. The platform is pretty bare bones as next to nobody boards from this platform, since it's only to Ueno.










Looking north.










From the JR Jōban Line platforms.


----------



## quashlo

*Local residents dissatisfied with Hokusō Line fare reductions*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/national/news/20100716-OYT1T00654.htm



> Starting July 17, fares on the third-sector Hokusō Line (32 km) linking central Tōkyō and the Chiba New Town area in northwestern Chiba Prefecture will drop by five percent across the entire line with the help of a total of ¥300 million in subsidies from Chiba Prefecture and six cities along the line which provide investment funding for the line. The use of public funds to reduce railway fares is rare in Japan.
> 
> The effort is designed at resolving dissatisfaction with high fares on the Hokusō Line, but some residents along the line are disappointed, saying a five percent reduction is nothing more than “a drop in the bucket.”
> 
> Approx. 100,000 passengers use the Hokusō Line daily, but Chiba Prefecture’s Transport Planning Section says the fares are “two to three times as high as other lines in the Greater Tōkyō area.” A female office worker (47) from Inzai City who commutes to work in central Tōkyō complained, “The cost of commuter passes for myself, my husband, and our son who is going to high school are ¥500,000 for just half a year.”
> 
> The line has been notorious for its high fares since it opened in 1979, but if the New Town project that began in 1969 had made good progress, ridership might have increased and fares might have dropped. However, perhaps because of the high fares, the population growth in Chiba New Town stalled, and the projected resident population of 340,000 when the planning began is currently a mere 90,000. As a result, the fare hasn’t dropped and remains high. With ¥100 billion in debt with interest from construction expenses during the bubble years and other costs, the railway is ponying up ¥4 billion annually to pay off the principal.
> 
> In 2008, an advocacy group for local residents submitted a petition to the national government calling for fare reductions for the line, with 100,000 signatures in support. Governor Morita Kensaku, who was elected to office in spring of last year, established the Hokusō Line fare reductions as a major administration policy, and has been working with Hokusō Railway and local jurisdictions to finalize arrangements. As a result, of the ¥600 million in lost revenues as a result of the fare reductions, half—¥300 million—will be shouldered by the Prefectural Government and the six cities for five years.
> 
> The base fare will drop from ¥200 to ¥190, and the discount rate on school commuter passes will be expanded from 60 percent to 70 percent. According to the Prefectural Government, the only other example of public funds being directed towards reducing fares on rail lines is when Kōbe City and Hyōgo Prefecture funded fare reductions on the Hokushin Express Railway in Kōbe City.
> 
> And yet, some local residents say are still firmly dissatisfied, claiming that “five percent is just throwing bones.” In Shiroi City, which agreed to contributing ¥34.5 million in annual funding, the City Council vetoed the expenditure, saying, “Using public money to fill in the revenue gap is far from the drastic solution that we really need.”
> 
> The ¥300 million will be paid in late August. Since Shiroi City’s contribution will be postponed, representatives for Hokusō Railway have said that they “must consider reversing the fare reduction if the agreement reached with the Prefectural Government and the six neighboring jurisdictions will not be fulfilled,” and its possible that the fare reductions will be scrapped starting next year.
> 
> *Hokusō Line*
> Operated by Hokusō Railway, a third-sector operator composed of Keisei Electric Railway and local jurisdictions. In addition to Funabashi, Inzai, and Shiroi Cities, which contain the Chiba New Town area, the line also passes through Matsudo, Ichikawa, and Kamagaya Cities. In 2000, the current full length of the line between Keisei Takasago and Inba Nihon Idai was completed. The tracks have now been extended to Narita Airport, and Keisei Electric Railway will operate its Narita Sky Access (Keisei Ueno – Narita Airport) service starting July 17.


----------



## quashlo

*Narita Sky Access construction updates: Part 1*

One last construction update pre-opening. Taken 2010.07.11.

First is Airport Terminal 2 Station, platform area.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Plan drawing of station facilities on the construction information boards. Orange arrows are exit routes for the Narita Sky Access, blue arrows are exit routes for the Keisei Main Line. If you look closely, you can see the intermediate faregates to check which route passengers are taking.










Keisei changed the stopping locations of the “liner” trains on July 3, moving them to the same spot as the regular-fare trains in preparation for the Narita Sky Access (the space where they used to stop will become the Narita Sky Access platforms).

As a result, they installed these new platform signs for “liner” trains. This is before the opening of the Sky Access, so they will peel off the top layer after the new line opens, when this platform will be for Cityliner trains. You can also see that this Platform 1 will become Platform 3.










They also installed stopping location signs across the bottom of the station walls.










The part of the platform where Keisei and Sky Access trains will overlap. For the time being, they’ve placed one of these temporary green fences, but when the permanent barrier gets installed, the last two cars on Keisei Main Line trains will jut into the Sky Access side. As a result they installed the electronic sign hanging from the ceiling above, probably to warn Sky Access passengers not to board the train.



















They’ve closed off this one passage that used to connect both sides of the platform as there is a fairly large shift in the “dividing point” for Keisei and Sky Access trains depending on which side of the platform you’re on. The opposite side of this barrier is actually what will become the Sky Access half on the other side of the platform. But since they’ve already built this passage, perhaps they may do some platform extension in the future to make better use of it.










The dividing barrier is already installed here, just waiting for removal of the temporary fence.










Peering onto the Sky Access side…


----------



## quashlo

*Kanagawa station tours (Part 1): Umi-Shibaura Station, JR Tsurumi Line*
http://otona.yomiuri.co.jp/trip/railnews/100819tt01.htm



> Just as the train doors open, the scent of the tides wafts towards us. Just beyond the platform is the endless blue ocean. Basking in the midsummer sunlight, it’s almost as if we can reach out and touch the water’s surface, glistening like silver.
> 
> “What a view!” shouts Takimoto Takako (36), who came all the way from Kawagoe City in Saitama Prefecture after reading a magazine article about the place. It’s an early Sunday afternoon, and beyond a buzz of fishing boats and cargo ships, the Shuto Expressway Bayshore Route’s Tsurumi Tsubasa Bridge (Wing Bridge) cuts across the water. “Who knew the water was this close?” Her husband Akihiro (44) couldn’t hide his surprise either as he stared out across the windless ocean, wiping the sweat from his neck.
> 
> To railfans, Umi-Shibaura Station is known as “Japan’s closest station to the ocean.” Located inside Tōshiba’s Keihin Plant, non-employees can’t exit the station. But even so, on weekends the platform is abuzz with families and young children. To cater to the fans gathering at the station, the plant constructed a park adjacent to the station 15 years ago.
> 
> When the weekday evening rush hour rolls in, the platform is packed with Tōshiba employees hurrying home. On the other hand, more than a few employees let the sardine-can trains pass, taking a short rest in the park as they stare out across the water. Itō Masato (58) was among them.
> 
> After graduating from middle school, Itō joined Tōshiba. Since then, he has been getting on and off at this station for over 40 years. After a hard day’s work, the cool ocean wind recharges him on the commute home.
> 
> “One time when I arrived at the station for the night shift, I could see fireworks going off right before my eyes, part of a fireworks display they were doing nearby. In reality, this location is to die for,” said a smiling Itō, as he looked out to the sunset over the waters. The ocean, glowing orange, showed another of its faces, a serenity apart from the hussle of the midday.
> 
> ===================
> 
> Stations we use regularly without thinking twice have their own expressions and stories to tell. This summer, we’ve gone on a journey to visit Kanagawa Prefecture’s stations.
> 
> *Umi-Shibaura Station*
> Opened 1940 as a station on the Tsurumi Harborfront Railroad. The name of the station comes from Tōshiba’s predecessor Shibaura Plant and the fact that the station borders the ocean. Daily average station entries and exits are 6,550 passengers, most of whom are employees for Tōshiba and associated companies. Umi-Shiba Park is open between 9:00 am and 8:30 pm and is free to the public.


Arriving at Umi-Shibaura Station and taking a walk down the platform. Some of the cars used on the Tsurumi Line are former Yamanote Line cars.





_Source: *xizhi303* on YouTube_

More pictures:


_Source: *wonderstory* on Flickr_


_Source: *blackteaj.justice* on Flickr_


_Source: *ame_spi* on Flickr_


_Source: *ame_spi* on Flickr_


_Source: *aniks521* on Flickr_


----------



## quashlo

*Kanagawa station tours (Part 2): Gohyakurakan Station, Izu Hakone Railway Daiyūzan Line*
http://otona.yomiuri.co.jp/trip/railnews/100820tt51.htm



> The single track leaving Odawara Station and weaving its way through residential neighborhoods forks into two tracks at Gohyakurakan Station, where inbound and outbound trains pass each other.
> 
> Small three-car trains glide into both sides of the island platform, and a moment after moving off, an Odakyū Romancecar limited express with red beltline passes on the elevated viaduct right before us. Two different trains pass each other in an elegant crossing—part of what makes this station so popular among railfans.
> 
> More than a few railfans visit the station to take pictures. “Another high-school railfan club visited the station last month to take pictures,” said Assistant Official Kurihara Takeyoshi (48).
> 
> Today’s visitors, about 10 in all, were from the Kanagawa Prefecture High-School Cultural Alliance Railfan Club composed of railfan clubs from high-schools across Kanagawa Prefecture. “It’s extremely rare to see trains passing each other at a grade-separated crossing like this,” said a smiling Professor Endō Yoshihisa (57) (Hiratsuka Engineering High-School), the club’s advisor.
> 
> Endō has been photographing scenes along the Daiyūzan Line with his students for over ten years. He takes care to not just photograph trains, but also to capture pictures of the trains with the old houses and other scenes of daily life. His masterpieces decorate the advertising spaces on all the trains on the line for about one week every autumn, showing off the charm of the line to passengers.
> 
> Near the faregates on one of the station building’s concrete walls is engraved the name of the station in Roman alphabet: “500 RAKAN STATION.” Endō makes a photo suggestion: “It’s rare to find numbers in station names. Why don’t you try taking a picture of a train together with the display on the wall?”
> 
> ===================
> 
> *Gohyakurakan Station*
> Opened 1925. The station’s name comes from the adjacent Gyokuhōji Temple, known as _Gohyakurakan_ (_lit._ “The Five Hundred Arhats”). Inside the main temple is arranged a display of 526 arhat statues, each 24 to 60 cm tall. Daily average station entries and exits are 1,590 passengers. The station building was completely rebuilt in 1989, and the station now occupies the first floor of a four-story apartment building. The project gained fame as real estate “zero minutes walking distance from the station.”
> 
> _The Daiyūzan Line and Odakyū Odawara Line cross each other near Gohyakurakan Station._


A short journey along the Daiyūzan Line. Gohyakurakan Station makes an appearance at the end.





_Source: *okasiina4622bay* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Kanagawa station tours (Part 3): Yumegaoka Station, Sōtetsu Izumino Line*
http://otona.yomiuri.co.jp/trip/railnews/100821tt51.htm



> A domed canopy completely encapsulates the platform. Amidst an open interior space without a column in sight, trains glide into the station, the light glinting off their silver bodies.
> 
> Yumegaoka Station, which opened in 1999 with the extension of the Sōtetsu Izumino Line, is somehow reminiscent of the near future. A few steps outside the faregates, however, is a sea of cropfields. The number of houses can be counted by hand and bell pepper and corn plants dominate the area.
> 
> “In keeping with the scenery, the station is designed to be reminiscent of a greenhouse,” explains Stationmaster Kaneko Toshirō (53). The station almost seems like a miniature house built in the middle of a garden—enough to earn it a designation as one of the “Top 100 Kantō Region Stations to Visit” from the Kantō District Transport Bureau.
> 
> Daily average station entries and exits for last fiscal year were 2,006 passengers. While relegated to the worst ridership among Sōtetsu’s 25 stations, the station is abuzz during the winter with school students who are preparing for their exams. The students are after the special “Yumekibo tickets” (_lit._ “Dream-Hope tickets”) for trips between Yumegaoka (_lit._ “Dream Hill”) and Kibōgaoka (_lit._ “Hope Hill”) Stations. The tickets are popular as good-luck charms for students hoping to be accepted to their first-choice school.
> 
> Of the approx. 13,000 total tickets sold between the two stations from January to November of last year, over 90 percent were purchased between the New Year’s period and March, when test-taking season is in full swing. “We were only looking to bring a little joy to local residents living along the line, but it appears the tickets have spread among students taking tests who think of them as good-luck charms,” explains administrative manager Hikawa Kazunori (36). “Some of the children even come to let us know that they were accepted. We’re lucky to be working at the station,” remarks a grinning Stationmaster Kaneko.
> 
> On clear days, passengers can see all the way to Mt. Fuji from the platform, and on New Year’s Day, railfans gather to take photographs of the scene. Even among the countless number of stations in Kanagawa Prefecture, this is one station whose “luck” stands head and shoulders above the rest.
> 
> ===================
> 
> *Yumegaoka Station*
> “Yumekibo tickets” (adult: ¥260; children: ¥130) are also popular as good-luck charms for easy childbirth or marriage. The tickets are on sale at the ticket counters at both stations throughout the year, and from year’s end through to March, buyers also receive _ema_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ema_(Shinto) (votive plaques). During this period, it’s become a tradition for _ema_ stands to be set up at both stations, with the _ema_ eventually burnt at Samukawa Shrine (Samukawa Town).


Couple pictures:


_Source: *Tentama* on Flickr_


_Source: *Tentama* on Flickr_

_Ema_ stand


_Source: *burarisanpo* on Flickr_

Sōtetsu Izumino Line window view from Futamatagawa to Shōnandai. Yumegaoka Station appears at 13:00.





_Source: *seigen120kaihin* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Kanagawa station tours (Part 4): JR Kawasaki Station*
http://otona.yomiuri.co.jp/trip/railnews/100822tt52.htm



> Trains with a colorful array of different beltlines—from a double-stripe yellow-and-orange to a solid sky blue—arrive one after another at the station, and then leave. The view of the station looking down from 20 stories above the ground is almost like the railway models I used to play with as a child.
> 
> “Look! There’s a blue train coming now!” “Four trains running at the same time!” Hoshino Yūki (8) and his younger brother Takuya (6), foreheads glued to the glass windows, continue with their “live reports” to their father Masafumi (47) from inside a double room in the Kawasaki Nikkō Hotel outside JR Kawasaki Station.
> 
> Masafumi, who had come from Numata City, Gunma Prefecture to stay at the hotel, watched fondly over his two sons giddy with excitement: “Neither of them has much chance to see trains, so I wanted them to spend some time and enjoy this.”
> 
> A special railway guest plan that allows guests to stay in the top floors of the hotel with views of the trains below is popular. In June of last year, the hotel began offering the special stay plan, allowing guests to enjoy views of the three lines that serve Kawasaki Station: the Tōkaidō Line, the Keihin-Tōhoku Line, and the Nambu Line.
> 
> The idea was implemented in an effort to break through the economic malaise that kicked in two years ago, and the rate is ¥9,000 a night for a single room. “I was really skeptical whether they would sell or not,” said marketing manager Miyazaki Manabu (45) as he looked back to when the plan was in its infancy.
> 
> After the doors opened, though, the plan has become a hit, with 30 to 40 reservations a month. There is no shortage of railfans who say they don’t want even to stay, but just come to take pictures.
> 
> In December of last year, the hotel began offering a new campaign offering views of Keikyū Line trains arriving at Keikyū Kawasaki Station. “Thanks to the trains, we’ve broke through into a whole new customer demographic,” remarked a satisfied Miyazaki.
> 
> ===================
> 
> *JR Kawasaki Station*
> Hotels offering various types of railway plans have recently been debuting. At the Hotel Associa Shin-Yokohama outside Shin-Yokohama Station (Kōhoku Ward, Yokohama City), guests are even offered a special service where children can dress up as a Shinkansen crew member and take souvenir pictures. And at the Akihabara Washington Hotel (Chiyoda Ward, Tōkyō) outside Akihabara Station, room interiors are decorated with train models.


Tōkaidō Main Line during the busy morning commute period (7:30 to 9:45 am), sped up 7x. Trains on the Tōkaidō Line, Keihin-Tōhoku Line, and Yokosuka Line / Shōnan-Shinjuku Line. Also the Tsurumi Line on the truss bridge above and the Keikyū Main Line barely peeking in from the left.





_Source: *genki100bai1969* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Kanagawa station tours (Part 5): JR Yokosuka Station*
http://otona.yomiuri.co.jp/trip/railnews/100823tt01.htm



> JR Yokosuka Station, surrounded by military bases for the United States Navy and Japan Maritime Self-Defense Forces—the station building, still with vestiges of the Taishō Era, is known as one of the few stations in Japan without any stairwells.
> 
> The journey from the platforms to the station plaza is entirely level, without bridges or underground passages. Stationmaster Kosaki Eiichi explains, “Yokosuka was a former military epicenter. I’ve heard that they designed it this way to handle goods and personnel transport, and for the Imperial family when they came to visit to see the christening and launch of ships.”
> 
> The Yokosuka Line itself opened during the Meiji Era at the request of military authorities—mainly because Yokosuka was so isolated, despite all the military installations scattered everywhere. After opening, special Imperial trains carrying His Majesty the Emperor would be run every so often, and even now, “reserved (for the Emperor)” signs are still preserved at the station.
> 
> On the side of the station facing the water remains part of a concrete wall (about 2.5 m tall and 40 m long) shielding the military facilities from passengers’ eyes. “One time, one of the older folks came to encourage me, saying, “A long time ago, there was one stationmaster who lowered his saber (and let down his guard). You be careful now,’” joked Stationmaster Koseki.
> 
> The days of soldiers running about the station are over, and nowadays, the majority of passengers are commuters heading to and from work and school. If only by chance, the step-free design of the station is a precursor to today’s barrier-free stations, and passengers in wheelchairs have been a common sight at the station for many decades now. “After weaving your way through the mountains of the Miura Peninsula, you’re greeted with the scene of military ships out in the harbor. Nothing says ‘Yokosuka’ like this,” says Kitahara Ichirō (51), who has been commuting from Zushi City to his job as a Yokosuka City municipal employee for a little over 20 years.
> 
> _Looking at Zushi from the steam train
> We’ve already arrived at Yokosuka
> Feast your eyes on the splendor of our vessels
> Assembled at the docks
> _
> (“The Railway Song”)
> 
> ===================
> 
> *JR Yokosuka Station*
> The Ōfuna – Yokosuka section of the Yokosuka Line opened in 1889, the Yokosuka – Kurihama section in 1944. Daily average station entries and exits at Yokosuka Station are approx. 12,000 passengers. The current station building was constructed in 1940.


E217 series in “Yokosuka” colors of navy blue and cream. The E217s are the main trains used on the Yokosuka Line, although there are E231 series from the Shōnan-Shinjuku line, as well as Narita Express trains and others, on other parts of the line. Basic formation is 11 cars, with additional four-car sets that can be tacked on to make 15-car trains.





_Source: *RAILWAYMOVIES* on YouTube_

Due to a geography that sometimes forces stations to be squeezed in between hills and cliffs, the southern end of the Yokosuka Line has some peculariaties, including this door cut at Taura Station. The station is hemmed in by tunnels at both ends and the platforms aren’t quite long enough to serve a full-length eleven-car train (the four-car units don’t go south past Zushi).





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Kanagawa station tours (Part 6): Nebukawa Station, Tōkaidō Line*
http://otona.yomiuri.co.jp/trip/railnews/100824tt02.htm



> Mountains encroach to the very edge of the coastline along Sagami Bay. Passing through the tunnel and crossing a steel bridge, a rustic station comes into view nestled between the ocean and the mountain slopes.
> 
> The station building, one of the few remaining still made of wood, was completed in 1924 (Taishō 13). The old station building was swallowed up by a landslide in the Great Kantō Earthquake a year before, sinking into the depths of the ocean together with a train.
> 
> As peculiar as it might seem, there is no “Platform 1” at the station. The side facing the mountains opposite inbound Platform 2 is empty; Platform 3 and Platform 4 are on the other side facing the ocean.
> 
> Aoki Takanori (56), manager of a nearby orange grove, unravels the mystery: “It used to be a platform exclusively for freight trains carrying oranges. Delivery by truck has become commonplace now, so it disappeared.”
> 
> The area around the station was one of the top orange-producing areas in Kanagawa Prefecture. When Aoki was still going to elementary school, he frequently saw his father carrying wooden crates full of oranges to the station. “Platform 1 disappeared around 1970 or so,” recalls Aoki.
> 
> Starting in 1980s, the number of orange groves decreased with the relaxation of regulations on importing oranges, and fields near the station were transformed into resort hotels. With population aging proceeding apace, the local middle school also closed its doors in March of this year.
> 
> Aoki and other growers are currently pouring their efforts into increasing production of a new cultivar of orange known as the “Shōnan Gold.” Yellow like a lemon and with a refreshing sweetness, Aoki is hopeful: “I want to make it into a brand that will bring prosperity back to our town.”
> 
> The ocean spread out beneath the station is a secret hotspot for diving. The area features underwater shoals with fish including chicken grunts and amberjack, and portions of the platform that sunk in the earthquake have become homes for leopard moray eels and nudibranchs.
> 
> Okada Kazuya (37) of Nebukawa Diving Center, where visitors from Tōkyō and Yokohama can enjoy a day-trip out diving, says, “There’s a lot of diving enthusiasts who get addicted to diving here, but eventually move off to the Izu area, where the waters are more beautiful.”
> 
> ===================
> 
> *Nebukawa Station*
> Opened in 1922 as a station on the former National Railways’ Atami Line, simultaneously with Hayakawa and Manazaru Stations. Two years later, the line was extended to Yugawara Station. Daily average station entries and exits are approx. 1,300 passengers—lowest of all stations on the Tōkaidō Line through Kanagawa Prefecture, and the only unmanned station on the line. A monument commemorating victims of the Great Kantō Earthquake stands next to the faregates.


Nebukawa Station is close to the outermost extents of JR East’s jurisdiction over the Tōkaidō Main Line (the boundary is at Atami).


_Source: *hinedelhinedel* on Flickr_


_Source: *microdancer* on Flickr_

Nice rustic platform bridge


_Source: *hinedelhinedel* on Flickr_


_Source: *yataky* on Flickr_


_Source: *yataky* on Flickr_


_Source: *hinedelhinedel* on Flickr_


----------



## quashlo

*Kanagawa station tours (Part 7): JR Tsurumi Station*
http://otona.yomiuri.co.jp/trip/railnews/100825tt01.htm



> Wooden benches stand silently on Platform 4, while in one tucked-away corner, an old clock quietly marks the passage of time.
> 
> Words are engraved onto a plate underneath the clock: “We wish you the best. From the Tsurumi area repatriates.” The clock was a gift to Tsurumi Station from Koreans returning to North Korea under the repatriation program that began at the end of 1959.
> 
> Yokohama City’s Tsurumi Ward was where the majority of Koreans commandeered from their homeland during the wartime years lived, working in the factories along the waterfront areas. The deceased husband of Kwon San-ho (88) was one of those working in the factories, and in 1948, Kwon crossed the strait to join her husband in Japan. It’s estimated that about 30 percent of all the Koreans (North and South) in Yokohama City in 1959 lived in Tsurumi Ward.
> 
> “Despite the recent end of the war and the difficult living we all had to make, some of the Japanese shared their bread rations with us. Everyone was kind,” says Kwon. When the repatriation program to North Korea was finalized, her Japanese neighbors were happy for her.
> 
> The orchestrator of the fundraising campaign to purchase the clock was a Japanese person from the Tsurumi Repatriation Cooperation Association. Newspapers from that time record the words of a grateful stationmaster: “It’s wonderful… There’s no clocks in the station.”
> 
> Ethnic Koreans in Tsurumi boarded trains from Tsurumi Station, and after meeting up at Ueno Station with their countrymen from all across Japan, returned to their homeland on boats departing from Niigata. On a spring day half a century ago, Kwon recalls seeing off to Ueno Station one woman who was the chair of the local ladies’ association. The woman frequently invited Kwon to eat out with her and was much like an older sister to her. On a platform that echoed with cries of joy, Kwon clasped the woman’s hands until it was time for the train to depart. The image of her friend’s tears at that moment are engrained in Kwon’s memory.
> 
> Kwon’s younger brother (by three years) returned to North Korea in the 1960s. When she met with him in Pyongyang last year, they both knew that they could well be meeting for the last time. And yet, Kwon still hopes to one day visit her parents’ graves in South Korea with her brother.
> 
> Her “older sister” and brother, who returned home full of hopes and dreams. And Kwon, who chose to stay behind in Japan with her family. Kwon stared at the old clock, gently touching the clockface.
> 
> ===================
> 
> *JR Tsurumi Station*
> Opened in 1872. The Tsurumi Harborfront Railroad, which expanded together with the development of the Keihin Industrial Belt, reached Tsurumi Station at the beginning of the Shōwa Era, transforming the station into the gateway to the waterfront area. In 1943, the Tsurumi Harborfront Railroad was nationalized, becoming the Tsurumi Line, but vestiges of the railroad’s history remain: Even now, passengers transferring from the Keihin-Tōhoku Line platforms to the Tsurumi Line platforms have to exit through the faregates first.


A short journey on the Tsurumi Line. The line consists of multiple branches and serves almost exclusively the factories and industrial uses on the waterfront. The start of the video is Tsurumi Station, where you can barely make out the clock from the article hanging on the wall.





_Source: *jh1kss* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Kanagawa station tours (Part 8): Kodomo no Kuni Station, Kodomo no Kuni Line*
http://otona.yomiuri.co.jp/trip/railnews/100826tt51.htm



> Children with large swim rings and inflatable water toys shaped into fish run out of the faregates shouting in anticipation—ultimately destined for the outdoor pool inside Kodomo no Kuni (Children’s Land) theme park.
> 
> The crowding outside the station, reminiscent of the morning commute rush, is an all-too-familiar sight on weekends during summer vacation.
> 
> Kodomo no Kuni opened in 1965, and the Kodomo no Kuni Line opened in April 1967 as the public transport access to the park. The line is the only single-track line in the Tōkyū network, and covers a mere 3.4 km from Nagatsuta Station to the terminal at Kodomo no Kuni Station. The scene of small two-car trains passing through a rich green landscape somehow hearkens to a familiar time from the past.
> 
> Kodomo no Kuni, a mere two minutes from the station faregates, is a giant natural playground that takes advantage of the Tama Hills geography. Children play to their heart’s content in public squares and ranches and amidst the forest.
> 
> In the midst of a struggling economy, the park is gaining popularity because it’s cheap, it’s nearby, and it’s short and sweet, and many families with children come from Tōkyō Prefecture to visit the park by train.
> 
> Office worker Uchiyama Tatsunari (28) and his wife Akane (29) were visiting the park with their son Ōsei (2) from Meguro Ward. Akane appeared thoroughly pleased: “It’s great that they have a pool that even small children can safely play in. And even if they get tired of the pool, there’s plenty of playground equipment to last an entire day.”
> 
> While the station might be small, daily average station entries and exits are over 10,000 passengers. And when summer vacation ends, the autumn hiking season begins. The station is filled with children’s smiles all seasons of the year.
> 
> ===================
> 
> *Kodomo no Kuni Station*
> Kodomo no Kuni opened on Children’s Day (May 5) 1965, funded by money donated to commemorate the marriage of the Emperor. The combination fee for park entrance and use of the outdoor pool is ¥1,100 for adults, ¥450 for elementary and middle school children, and ¥350 for young children (3 years or older). The park also features a shallow pool for younger children. The park is open from 9:30 am to 5:00 pm (until August) every day, but closed Wednesdays.


The Kodomo no Kuni Line is mostly known for its access to the theme park, but as a feeder line to the Den’en Toshi Line, it also sees its fair share of commuter traffic.





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū opens new “community cafe” along Setagaya Line*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tokyo/20100828/CK2010082802000029.html



> Next to Yamashita Station on the Tōkyū Setagaya Line in Gōtokuji, Setagaya Ward, Tamaden Cafe Yamashita, a community cafe housed in formerly vacant retail space, will open on September 1. The new cafe was established by Machicollabo, a local nonprofit dedicated to building community, in an effort to revitalize neighborhoods along the rail line. An open house was held on August 27.
> 
> Tamaden (lit. “Tama Train”) is the nickname of the Tamagawa Line, the predecessor of the Setagaya Line. The new facility features gallery and cafe space in approx. 40 sq m. The cafe will offer coffee, green tea, and other beverages for sale, and locals can enjoy conversation while sipping tea.
> 
> The cafe will also offer several locally-themed goods for purchase, including _maneki-neko_ ecobags drawing from legends about cats at the nearby Gōtokuji Temple; Tamaden yōkan; cookies; and coloring sets. The cafe will also lease conference and display space.
> 
> For the opening, the cafe displayed pictures of the Setagaya Line and its neighborhoods on the walls as well as a model train diorama.
> 
> The property is owned by Tōkyū Corporation, and remained empty for many years after a cafe vacated the space. Director Shibata Maki (48) of Machicollabo, also a resident of the neighborhood, was hopeful: “This is the entrance to the Yamashita retail corridor, and more than anything, we wanted to light up the storefront. I’m hoping we can hold events that will allow us to advertise the alleyways in this retro retail corridor.”


The Setagaya Line is a small tram line operating in an exclusive right-of-way through Setagaya Ward, Tōkyō. It’s only 5.0 km long, with 10 stations. This and the Toden Arakawa Line are the last tram lines operating within the boundaries of Tōkyō Prefecture.

Yamashita Station:


_Source: *soshiro* on Flickr_


_Source: *sunnyseptember4* on Flickr_


_Source: *saname77* on Flickr_

Setagaya Line window view. This must be the slowest speaking conductor I’ve ever heard.
_Source: *seigen120kaihin* on YouTube_

Sangenjaya to Kamimachi






Kamimachi to Shimo-Takaido


----------



## quashlo

*Open house sessions for elevation / undergrounding of Sasazuka – Tsutsujigaoka section of Keiō Line*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tokyo/20100905/CK2010090502000025.html



> In the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government’s proposed grade-separation (undergrounding and elevation) of the Keiō Line through Setagaya Ward and Suginami Ward between Sasazuka and Tsutsujigaoka Stations in order to eliminate problems associated with grade crossings that rarely open, Setagaya Ward officials and others will hold open house sessions to explain the project to local residents at eight locations located near each of the eight stations between Daitabashi and Chitose – Karasuyama. Residents welcome the resolution of the problems with the grade crossings that rarely open, but in regards to the elevation of the line, some have called for undergrounding all the tracks, citing issues with aesthetics and vibration.
> 
> The master plan to elevate the line was approved in 1969. The plan had initially called for taking the entire section—all double-track—and converting it to a quadruple-track elevated line, but in a draft master plan published by the Metropolitan Government in November of last year, the additional two tracks proposed in the quadruple-tracking were changed to underground tracks. Of the approx. 8 km section between Sasazuka and Tsutsujigaoka Stations, approx. 7.1 km between Sasazuka and Senkawa Stations will be elevated.
> 
> The construction costs associated with undergrounding the line are more expensive, but there is little difference in expenses when compared to the cost of land acquisition required to elevate the line, and time and effort can be saved in the negotiation for land. No stations will be built underground, and limited express trains will run from the Tama area through the two wards and into Shinjuku.
> 
> In addition, on the section between Daitabashi and Chitose – Karasuyama Stations, elevation of Hachimanyama Station has already been completed, but an additional seven stations will also need to be elevated. On this section, there are 25 grade crossings that remain closed for a cumulative total of 50 minutes or more during the morning rush hour, and the goal is to alleviate roadway congestion. The majority of these crossings, 23 in total, are concentrated in Setagaya Ward.
> 
> Of the total project cost of approx. ¥220 billion, about 70 percent is related to the elevation portion of the project, of which 15 percent will be borne by Keiō Corporation and the remaining 85 percent will be shared between the Metropolitan Government and the two wards using grant money from the national government. The cost of the undergrounding portion of the project will be borne by Keiō Corporation.
> 
> The Metropolitan Government plans to compile the master plan by next spring, and after approval of the plan revisions in the Urban Planning Committee in FY2012, hopes to receive project selection in FY2013. For approximately ten years after that, the line will be elevated, and another four years after that, the undergrounding will be carried out.
> 
> In regards to the draft plan, the Metropolitan Government held workshops at each of the eight stations in November of last year. While some critics called for undergrounding all the tracks, citing concerns over aesthetics and vibration, the Metropolitan Government explained that “construction of underground stations would substantially increase the construction cost and extend the construction schedule.”
> 
> Starting with a session at the Matsuzawa Community-Building Center on September 11 between 2:00 and 4:30 pm, the open house sessions will be held on weekday evenings and weekend afternoons, in the hope of also explaining the plan to residents who were unable to make the workshop sessions. Officials will introduce the project using panel displays and other tools, and representatives from both wards will comment and answer questions regarding the draft plan. With the elevation of the line, Setagaya Ward is also planning to construct connector roads to arterial roadways at Meidaimae and Chitose – Karasuyama Stations and station plazas allowing for bus and taxi pickup and dropoff, and will also explain the urban planning for the project.


Window view from a Keiō Line semi-special express from Shinjuku to Takao-san-guchi.
_Source: *seigen120kaihin* on YouTube_

Part 1: Shinjuku to Chōfu






Part 2: Chōfu to Takahata Fudō






Part 3: Takahata Fudō to Yamada






Part 4: Yamada to Takao-san-guchi


----------



## quashlo

*Chōfu City seeks public comment on Keiō Line station plaza designs*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tokyo/20100812/CK2010081202000021.html



> Currently on display inside the second-floor lobby of Chōfu City Hall are architectural models based on the basic design proposals for station plazas at Chōfu, Fuda, and Kokuryō Stations—all in the process of being undergrounded as part of the Keiō Line Continuous Grade-Separation Project. The goal of the display is to advertise to a wide audience of city residents just how the station plazas will look when the stations are finally undergrounded.
> 
> The models had previously been on display at project informational sessions for the station plaza design proposals being held by the city until July. Based on a basic design concept of cities as “bustling gardens to be shared by all,” the station plazas are primarily structured into a “public square zone” for multi-purpose use as event space or rest space and a “rotary zone” designed for smooth circulation of buses and taxis.
> 
> There is a need to continue moving forward on the station plaza projects, with a target date of FY2012, when the Keiō Line Continuous Grade-Separation Project will be completed. Spokespersons for the city’s Urban Planning Projects Section have said, “Believing that the majority of citizens have no idea how the station areas will change, we decided to release these models. I hope we can receive a wide array of feedback from the public by the end of the fiscal year, while we’re still in the basic design stage.” Questionnaire forms are also provided next to the models. The models will be on public display until September 30.


I posted a video earlier of a presentation by Chōfu City introducing the proposed station plaza for Chōfu Station:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57938411&postcount=1295

Now, some simulation renderings for the plazas at all three stations:
_Source: Chōfu City_

*Chōfu Station station plaza*

Left to right: Fountain area; Multi-purpose square 1; South Rotary entrance
























Left to right: Main station entrance; South Rotary; Multi-purpose square 3
























*Fuda Station station plaza*

Left to right: Rotary entrance; Rotary exit

















Left to right: Rotary exit; Private auto pickup / dropoff

















Left to right: From main station entrance; Disabled passenger pickup / dropoff

















*Kokuryō Station station plaza*

Left to right: From Komae-dōri (west); From rotary entrance

















Left to right: From Komae-dōri (east); Disabled passenger pickup / dropoff and bus bays

















Left to right: Bus bays; Taxi pool


----------



## quashlo

*Shibasaki Station area residents demand action to improve grade crossing*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/tokyo23/news/20100904-OYT8T00146.htm



> The Committee for Improvement of Shibasaki Station and Surroundings, which calls for environmental improvements outside Shibasaki Station on the Keiō Line in Chōfu City, has been established, and committee members have been handing out flyers announcing their upcoming petition effort outside the station. The committee plans to establish a registration center outside the station in mid-September, with members set to canvass the retail districts to gather signatures, saying they hope to “gather 10,000 signatures for now and request that the city and Keiō Corporation begin implementing improvements as soon as possible.”
> 
> According to Keiō Corporation, the grade crossing at the station connecting two roadways is narrow, at approx. 7.8 m, and during the morning commute period between 7:00 and 9:00 am on weekdays, over 90 trains pass through the crossing across both directions. Committee chairman Motoki Terumasa (73) couldn’t hold back his sighs: “Day in and day out, the crossing rarely opens during the rush hour. The morning period is particularly dangerous for the elderly and the physically disabled.”
> 
> In early June, a total of 30 residents in the neighborhood founded the committee to urge Chōfu City and Keiō Corporation to improve the situation. Starting this month, committee members are now standing outside the station in the early morning, banners in place, handing out flyers announcing the start of a signature-gathering effort. The committee has prepared a total of 5,000 flyers, and plans to distribute them outside the station on the evenings of September 6 and 7 as well.
> 
> According to the city and Keiō Corporation, construction for a continuous grade-separation project on the Keiō Line and Sagamihara Line is currently underway. The Tōkyō Metropolitan Government is the project lead, and total project cost is approx. ¥115 billion. Between FY2002 and FY2012, the city is scheduled to bear approx. ¥7.5 billion of the cost.
> 
> Approx. 2.8 km on the Keiō Line spanning across the three stations of Chōfu, Fuda, and Kokuryō will be improved. With the completion of the project in FY2012, the three stations will be undergrounded, and the grade crossings outside the stations will be eliminated. Although not part of this project segment, elevation of the station concourse at Nishi-Chōfu Station is also currently underway, and the new station building will open by the end of the fiscal year.
> 
> However, Shibasaki Station is not part of the project, and the same station building has been in use since 1957, with repeated renovations and expansions. Daily entries and exits at the station are 17,753 (FY2009), but according to Keiō Corporation’s public relations department, “Although there is a future improvement plan, nothing has been specifically decided as of yet.”
> 
> In late July, committee director Watanabe Shinjirō (68) visited Mayor Nagatomo Yoshiki (57) at City Hall to demand improvements, but a detailed plan for improvements has yet to be announced. “Shibasaki Station alone is being left behind. It’s already too late to start when grade crossing accidents have already happened, so I hope they’ll do something about it as quickly as possible.”
> 
> Distribution of flyers will be completed by September 7, and the committee plans to begin gathering signatures in mid-September.


Train congestion during the morning rush hour on the Keiō Line at Meidaimae, a major interchange with the Inokashira Line. All trains stop here, but there are only two side platforms, resulting in train backups that also end up keeping the crossing arms down for extended periods of time. Makes it easier to understand why they not only want to grade-separate all this but also quadruple-track it—and why the people at Shibasaki might feel a little shafted.
_Source: *lukethgospelwriter* on YouTube_

2010 version






2009 version






2002 version


----------



## quashlo

*Last remaining section for elevation of JR Chūō Line to be completed in November*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tokyo/20100903/CK2010090302000062.html



> In the elevation of the JR Chūō Line between Nishi-Kokubunji and Tachikawa (approx. 3 km) being carried out by the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government, JR East, and others with the goal of eliminating grade crossings that rarely open, the switchout of the remaining section of inbound track will be completed on the morning of November 7, eliminating five crossings between Kunitachi and Tachikawa.
> 
> Of the grade crossings to be eliminated, three were known as “crossings that rarely open,” staying closed for a cumulative total of 40 minutes or more during the morning commute rush. Of these, two still remain closed for a cumulative total of 30 minutes or more during the hour, even after the outbound track has already been elevated.
> 
> The switchout construction will take place between 9:30 pm on November 6 and 6:30 am November 7. A total of 101 trains across both directions will be cancelled or have their trips shortened, and it’s expected that approx. 51,400 passengers will be affected. In addition to operating replacement bus service between Nishi-Kokubunji and Tachikawa, JR East’s Hachiōji Branch Office is also calling on passengers to switch to the Musashino Line and Nambu Line: “It’s expected that congestion will be heavy, so please avoid using the trains during this period.”
> 
> Since FY1995, the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government has invested a total of approx. ¥171 billion on elevating the Chūō Line between Mitaka and Tachikawa (approx. 13 km), and in December of last year, completed work on the section between Mitaka and Kokubunji (approx. 6.2 km). With the upcoming completion of the construction, 18 grade crossings will be eliminated.


----------



## quashlo

*GuruNavi launches interactive digital signage unit on JR Shibuya Station platform*
http://www.asahi.com/digital/cnet/CNT201007260081.html



> On July 26, Gourmet Navigator (GuruNavi) announced that it has installed a “GuruNavi Board” digital signage unit on the counterclockwise platform at JR Shibuya Station, allowing passengers to use a touch-screen panel to search for information on restaurants.
> 
> The GuruNavi Board is a digital signage unit featuring a touch-screen panel and two 46 in tall vertical screens. The board will distribute various content, including top search rankings on foodie site GuruNavi and tweets about restaurants posted on Twitter, as well as overlay tweet spots on top of a map.
> 
> The restaurant information can be retrieved by placing a mobile phone atop a FeliCa port. In addition, the unit features a facial recognition camera to help determine the effectiveness of the program, as well as work in tandem with the displayed content. GuruNavi is hoping to increase awareness of its services through use of the GuruNavi Board. In coordination with NTT Docomo and NKB, GuruNavi says it will be looking to provide a content scheme that combines the display unit and mobile phones.


Couple pictures:
_CNET Japan_


----------



## quashlo

*North-south public passage at JR Shin-Koiwa Station to break ground in FY2012*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/tokyo23/news/20100904-OYT8T00144.htm



> JR Shin-Koiwa Station in Katsushika Ward, which has suffered from the inconvenience of not having a passage that cuts through the station, will now see the construction of a public passage that will connect its North Exit and South Exit. Last month, Katsushika Ward and JR East signed a memorandum of understanding. The Ward Government is aiming for a groundbreaking in FY2012, with the hope of unifying the currently-segregated retail districts north and south of the station and increasing the accessibility of the area for shoppers and others.
> 
> According to the Ward Government, the station boasts the highest ridership in the entire ward: 140,000 passengers daily. However, moving between the station’s North Exit and South Exit has required the use of a pedestrian path near the station passing beneath the elevated viaduct—a path that requires a lengthy detour and is so narrow that collisions between pedestrians and bicyclists were a common occurrence. As a result, the local town association and retail districts have been petitioning the Ward Government and JR to construct a north-south public passage at the station for over 20 years now.
> 
> In response, the Ward Government and JR have been in talks, but little headway was made owing to disagreement over how to share the burden of the expensive cost of the project and other issues. This time, JR’s share of the costs was reduced by building a portion of the public passage as a prefectural roadway, and on August 12, a memorandum of understanding was signed.
> 
> The new public passage will be constructed beneath the platforms at the station, stretching approx. 90 m long and 10 m wide. The corridor will be designed step-free, allowing the elderly and users with physical disabilities to pass through without using elevators or escalators.
> 
> A preliminary estimate pegs the construction cost at ¥8 billion. The plan is to use Special Ward Finance Regulatory Grant money and other sources to fund the project. With the construction of the new public passage, the station concourse and station administrative facilities will be replaced, and the North Exit—currently without a traffic circle, will be the home of a new station plaza (5,100 sq m) connected to the passage, with a bus terminal and other amenities.
> 
> The Ward Government will complete basic design by the end of the fiscal year and expects to complete construction in FY2015 or FY2016. On September 3, Katsushika Ward mayor Aoki Katsunori met with JR East and JR Freight, where he said, “I want to make this a catalyst for urban planning in the area around Shin-Koiwa Station, which is the face of southern Katsushika.”
> 
> Mitsuya Kenzō, chairman of the Shin-Koiwa North District Urban Planning Committee formed of the local town association and retail associations, was pleased: “We can finally begin working towards redevelopment of the north and south areas of the station as a whole.”


----------



## quashlo

*JR East selects illumination scheme for Tōkyō Station restoration*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2010/20100906.pdf



> Regarding the illumination of the Marunouchi Station Building at Tōkyō Station following completion of the preservation and restoration work, we have selected a final design. Based around new concepts fitting for a restored station building, the design will contribute to the creation of a stylish evening skyline for the capital Tōkyō.
> 
> *Designer and design concept*
> 
> Following the acceptance of design proposals, Mende Kaoru was selected as designer after receiving the highest evaluation score among the proposals.
> Design concept: “Gentle Scene”
> The concept proposed by Mende is befitting of timeless and dignified architecture and aims for a gentle expression that can be naturally received by everyone.
> Mende Kaoru
> Born 1950. Completed a master’s degree at Tōkyō University of the Arts’ Graduate School of Fine Arts. Founded Lighting Planners Associates, Inc. in 1990 and serves as representative director of the firm. His portfolio includes the Kyōto Station Building, the Tōkyō International Forum, the National Museum of Singapore, the Kyōto State Guest House, and Meiji Shrine.
> *Environmental strategy*
> With the goal of realizing an environmentally-friendly illumination scheme, the illumination units used in the illumination scheme will consist entirely of LEDs.
> 
> *Illumination start*
> The illumination scheme is scheduled to be implemented together with the completion of the preservation and restoration work for the Marunouchi Station Building in spring 2012.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East announces renovation scheme for station retail at Tōkyō, Ueno, Shinagawa Stations*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2010/20100905.pdf



> As part of our “Station Renaissance” program, JR East Group will conduct a renovation of our _ekinaka_ (station retail) facilities at major terminals in the Greater Tōkyō area—namely, the first floor of Tōkyō Station inside the Yaesu-Minami Exit faregates; inside the Kōen Exit faregates at Ueno Station; and inside the Central Gates at Shinagawa Station, opening the renovations to the public in March 2011.
> 
> *Details of the full-scale renovation*
> In order to provide the customers using our stations daily with a more convenient and more pleasant experience, we are proceeding with improvements as part of our “Station Renaissance” program.
> 
> At Tōkyō Station, we are proceeding with improvements as part of our Tōkyō Station City project, and now, as one element of that plan, based on the theme of a “people- and environment-friendly lifestyle,” we will renovate the passage leading from the first floor of Tōkyō Station inside the paid area at the Yaesu-Minami Exit to the Keiyō Line platforms, renaming it as “Keiyō Street.”
> In response to changes in the environment surrounding the station, we will conduct renovations of the paid area at the Kōen Exit at Ueno Station and inside Dila and surrounding stores in the paid area of the Central Gates at Shinagawa Station, with the aim of improving the attractiveness of the station and surrounding area. The concepts for this renovation are “Co-Existence and Co-Creation with the Neighborhood” for Ueno Station, and “Always Making New Discoveries” for Shinagawa Station.
> *Opening schedule*
> All the station retail facilities are scheduled for full grand reopenings in March 2011, but some stores will open beforehand on the following dates:
> 
> Renovation of the first floor of Tōkyō Station inside the Yaesu-Minami Exit faregates: October 2010
> Renovation inside the Kōen Exit faregates at Ueno Station: December 2010
> Renovation inside the Central Gates at Shinagawa Station: December 2010
> *Management company*
> All station retail facilities will be developed and managed by JR East Retail Net Co., Ltd. (President and Representative Director: Natsume Makoto).
> 
> *Renovation of first floor of Tōkyō Station inside the Yaesu-Minami Exit faregates*
> Location: Marunouchi 1-chōme, Chiyoda Ward, Tōkyō; JR Tōkyō Station, First Floor, paid area at Yaesu-Minami Exit
> Development area: Approx. 2,400 sq m
> Store area: Approx. 1,400 sq m
> Number of stores: 27 (scheduled)
> Tenant mix: Japanese and Western sweets, prepared foods, accessories, restaurants, cafes, bakeries, bookstores, convenience stores, etc.
> Estimated sales: Approx. ¥6.2 billion annually
> 
> *Area name: Keiyō Street*
> Given the size of Tōkyō Station and the difficulty in determining position within the station, we have decided to assign a name to the area. Similar to the South Court which opened in March and the North Court scheduled to open in December, we will name the area to be renovated in this latest project as Keiyō Street.
> *Renewal concept: Tōkyō Green Style*
> The facility will propose and disseminate a lifestyle that is people- and environment-friendly.
> *Design concept: Park Terrace Communication*
> Like relaxing in a park where you are surrounded by verdant trees and bright rays of sunlight come shining through, we will create an interior space that allows visitors a breath of relaxation, despite being in the midst of the urban metropolis.
> *Development details*
> Based on the concept that keeping things and continuously reusing them is important, at the accessories stores, we will offer goods that bring color to the daily routine and inspire affection.
> At the prepared foods and Japanese and western sweets shops, we will adhere to local food and use seasonal ingredients.
> We will develop bakeries, cafes, and flower shops based on the theme of vegetables. All will focus on the main element of vegetables, and provide a new way to enjoy vegetables.
> In regards to shops directly managed by JR East Retail Net Co., Ltd., including NEWDAYS convenience stores, we will offer a new lifestyle that incorporates green thinking.
> We will renovate the adjacent station information center, and in addition to the current directional guidance services, will provide various information, including distribution of a “Green Walking Map” and notices for eco-events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current and after renovation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current and after renovation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Renovation inside the Kōen Exit faregates at Ueno Station*
> Location: Ueno 7-chōme, Taitō Ward, Tōkyō; JR Ueno Station, Third Floor, paid area
> Development area: Approx. 10,500 sq m
> Store area: Approx. 4,800 sq m
> Number of stores: 78 (scheduled)
> Tenant mix: Prepared foods, Japanese and Western sweets, accessories, restaurants, bookstores, cafes, bakeries, etc.
> Estimated sales: Approx. ¥13.8 billion annually
> 
> *Renewal concept: With Harmony*
> At Ueno Station—a fusion of _shitamachi_ areas historically rich in craftsman spirit with the lively cultural, historical, and natural scenes of the Bunkyō area, a concentration of art museums, history museums, and zoological parks—we will seek to unite “forest,” “station,” and “city” and develop a relationship of co-existence and co-creation with the local neighborhood.
> *Design concept: Artisan Promenade*
> We will create an interior space that expresses the natural elements of Ueno’s forest and the artisan spirit of Ueno’s craftsmen, enriching customers’ hearts.
> *Development details*
> Through provision of products that advertise the Ueno area and distribution of “Town Walking Maps,” we will increase the ease of excursions from the station into the neighborhood.
> At stores dealing in food sales, we will offer an array of Japanese confections and Western-style sweets based on the theme of animals. We will develop stores rich in individuality where customers can experience the warmth and love of the chef’s hands, such as prepared foods stores that emphasize product quality.
> At restaurants, we will offer an array of stores where female customers can feel comfortable entering when alone, and develop _ekinaka_-original menus and menus that strive for the best in ingredients and culinary skill.
> We will deploy concierge staff inside cafes, attentively responding to customers requests, such as information about area facilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current and after renovation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current and after renovation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Renovation inside the Central Gates at Shinagawa Station*
> Location: Takanawa 3-chōme, Minato Ward, Tōkyō; JR Ueno Station, paid area inside Central Gates
> Development area: Approx. 4,700 sq m
> Store area: Approx. 2,700 sq m
> Number of stores: 35 (scheduled)
> Tenant mix: Restaurants, cafes, Japanese and Western sweets, prepared foods, bookstores, accessories, bakeries, convenience stores, etc.
> Estimated sales: Approx. ¥9.6 billion annually
> 
> *Renewal concept: Smart Heartful Style*
> We will offer high-quality original products and seasonal, time-sensitive menus that embody the hearts of their creators, constantly allowing for new discoveries even with day-to-day use.
> *Design concept: Shinagawa Sunny Gardens*
> We will create a bright, open _ekinaka_ space that offers a comfortable time and features environmental design that uses sunlight and vegetation.
> *Development details*
> In the prepared foods and Japanese and Western sweets, we will focus on ingredients and preparation, and offer many seasonal products that allow customers to experience the changing of the seasons.
> At the NEWDAYS convenience stores, we will offer a new kind of convenience store that combines the offerings of a drugstore, with a product lineup designed with an eye towards beauty and health.
> In order to capture those customers coming for restaurants or cafes, we will open multiple unique shops. We will develop eateries that provide authentic menus at a quick pace, as well as cafe-bars that offer unique menus for each of five specific periods a day.
> In the accessories zone, we will offer original products that can’t be purchased elsewhere and products that combine functionality with design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current and after renovation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current and after renovation


----------



## quashlo

*JR East may take over Seibu Yūrakuchō space*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100908/biz1009081438013-n1.htm



> On September 8, it was revealed that JR East subsidiary and fashion building manager LUMINE (HQ: Shibuya Ward, Tōkyō) is the likely candidate to inherit the space currently occupied by Seibu Department Stores’ Yūrakuchō store (Chiyoda Ward, Tōkyō), which will close its doors at the end of December. Negotiations are underway with building property owner The Asahi Shimbun Company, and if LUMINE is selected, this will be JR East’s first major facility venture outside of station tenant buildings.
> 
> LUMINE operates retail facilities which feature a collection of specialty retail shops specializing in clothing, accessories, and other items, primarily in JR East station tenant buildings. Starting with the Shinjuku store inside a station tenant building at JR Shinjuku Station, Lumine now has 14 locations.
> 
> Seibu Department Stores’ Yūrakuchō store currently operates inside Yūrakuchō Marion, also home to a movie theater and Hankyū Department Stores. Partly because of the excellent location, the store has a strong customer attraction potential. LUMINE is looking to make an entry and expand its business in the Ginza / Yūrakuchō area, an epicenter for fashion.
> 
> Amidst expectations of stalled growth in railway revenues due to population aging, JR East has been strengthening its distribution business, including buying out gourmet supermarket Kinokuniya in April of this year.
> 
> However, given that the rents are high, the fact that discussions with LUMINE are proceeding favorably may only be a temporary situation. Asahi Shimbun’s public relations department says, “It hasn’t been finalized yet, so we cannot comment.”


Original article:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51486129&postcount=817


----------



## quashlo

*JR Shimbashi Station improvements to break ground in November*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2010/20100901.pdf



> At Shimbashi Station on the Tōkaidō Line, we will begin improvement works for barrier-free upgrades, seismic reinforcement, and congestion relief inside the station in November.
> 
> *Details of station improvement works*
> Shimbashi Station serves a daily average ridership of approx. 250,000 passengers and is served by the Tōkaidō Line, Yamanote Line, Keihin-Tōhoku Line, and Yokosuka Line.
> 
> However, barrier-free upgrades and seismic reinforcement are incomplete, and the narrow, confined concourse is split north and south, resulting in major congestion. As a result, we will now begin improvement works.
> 
> 
> *Barrier-free installation upgrades*
> We will install elevators on each of the Tōkaidō Line (one island platform), Yamanote Line / Keihin-Tōhoku Line (two island platforms), and Yokosuka Line (one island platform). In addition, we will install elevators connecting the ground-level concourse and underground concourse.
> *Seismic reinforcement*
> We will conduct seismic reinforcement of the Tōkaidō Line’s steel-reinforced concrete viaduct, as well as reinforcement and replacement of the Yamanote Line / Keihin-Tōhoku Line brick arch viaduct.
> *Congestion relief inside the station*
> We will change the station’s interior layout and combine the north and south concourses as one, alleviating congestion inside the station.
> *Upcoming schedule*
> In regards to the barrier-free installations, we will complete construction of all escalators by FY2016.
> 
> For the seismic reinforcement work, we will complete seismic reinforcement on the Tōkaidō Line by FY2013, and afterwards begin seismic reinforcement on the Yamanote Line / Keihin-Tōhoku Line.
> 
> In regards to the congestion relief inside the station, after aiming for temporary completion of the combined north-south concourse in FY2013, we will then work on expanding the concourse.
> 
> *Other*
> We apologize for any inconvenience to passengers during the station improvement works and ask for your understanding and cooperation during this period.


Existing:









_Source: JR East_

Future:









_Source: JR East_


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central plans to select Shinagawa as terminal for Chūō Shinkansen maglev*
http://www.sankeibiz.jp/business/news/100809/bsd1008090933000-n1.htm



> On August 8, it was revealed that JR Central has decided on a plan to have JR Shinagawa Station serve as the terminus for the Chūō Shinkansen maglev scheduled to open between Tōkyō and Nagoya in 2027. Spokespersons for the railway say they have already notified the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government and JR East of their plan. It’s believed Shinagawa Station was selected because of soil tests of underground layers where the line will be constructed and because of its accessibility to and from Haneda Airport.
> 
> Tōkyō Station, Tōkyō’s major terminal, was also a favored candidate, but the area below the station is a web of Shinkansen lines, conventional train lines, and subway lines, likely making it difficult to construct a massive new maglev station. It’s likely that transferring to the maglev from areas in eastern Japan will be an inconvenient process.
> 
> The terminal station will likely be constructed by digging out a space approx. 1 km long located several tens of meters belowground. The design will allow for expedient connections with Shinagawa Station on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen—a likely benefit when the maglev is out of service and passengers need to move between stations smoothly.
> 
> In regards to Tōkyō Station, JR Central has no plans to conduct soil tests at all, and the probability of Shinagawa Station being selected without much fuss is high.
> 
> The Chūō Shinkansen maglev would connect Tōkyō and Nagoya in approx. 40 minutes, and construction costs for this section are approx. ¥5.1 trillion. The section between Tōkyō and Ōsaka is planned to open in 2045.


Not unexpected, since Shinagawa seemed to be the favorite if I recall. The remaining question is what this means, if anything, for the rest of the train network in Tōkyō.


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsubishi Electric receives order for Sao Paulo Metro electrical equipment*
http://global.mitsubishielectric.com/news/news_releases/2010/mel0813.pdf



> *Tokyo, July 6, 2010* – Mitsubishi Electric Corporation (TOKYO: 6503) announced today that it has received an order worth approximately four billion yen for electric equipment to be used in railcars operated by Brazil’s Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos (CPTM), or Sao Paulo Metropolitan Train Company. The order was received from Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles, S.A. (CAF), a Spanish railcar manufacturer. Deliveries will begin in January 2011, prior to the introduction of new railcars on CPTM’s Line 8 in April 2011.
> 
> As part of Brazil’s effort to upgrade railways and other public infrastructure leading up to the 2014 FIFA World Cup and the 2016 Summer Olympic Games, the CPTM is introducing new trains on Line 8 to improve service quality and expand transportation capacity.
> 
> CAF will manufacture 36 eight-coach trains and Mitsubishi Electric will supply electric equipment for all 288 railcars of these trains. The equipment will include traction motors and propulsion-control systems with variable voltage variable frequency (VVVF) inverters, with the two components also functioning as energy-saving regenerative braking systems.
> 
> “Mitsubishi Electric has already delivered electric equipment for approximately 400 railcars on CPTM’s Lines 7, 9 and 12. We have filled numerous orders for electric railcar equipment not only in Japan, but in many other countries as well,” said Takaaki Kukita, general manager of Mitsubishi Electric’s Public Utility Systems Overseas Marketing Division. “Like other railcar manufacturers, CAF selected Mitsubishi Electric for its broad experience, technology and high product quality.”
> 
> Mitsubishi Electric is continuing to strengthen its global business for railway transportation systems equipment, aiming to double current annual overseas sales to 230 billion yen by the fiscal year ending March 2016.
> 
> *Mitsubishi Electric’s Electric Railcar Equipment Business*
> In addition to Itami Works and Nagasaki Works, the two mother factories in Japan, Mitsubishi Electric manufactures electric railcar equipment at several overseas sites for global markets:
> 
> Mitsubishi Electric Power Products, Inc. (Warrendale, Pennsylvania, U.S.A)
> Mitsubishi Electric de Mexico S.A. de C.V. (Tlalnepantla, Edo. Mex., Mexico)
> Mitsubishi Electric Australia Pty. Ltd. (Rydalmere, N.S.W., Australia)
> Zhuzhou Shiling Transportation Equipment Company Limited (Zhuzhou, Hunan Province, China)
> 
> *About Mitsubishi Electric*
> With over 85 years of experience in providing reliable, high-quality products to both corporate clients and general consumers all over the world, Mitsubishi Electric Corporation (TOKYO: 6503) is a recognized world leader in the manufacture, marketing and sales of electrical and electronic equipment used in information processing and communications, space development and satellite communications, consumer electronics, industrial technology, energy, transportation and building equipment. The company recorded consolidated group sales of 3,353.2 billion yen (US$ 36.1 billion*) in the fiscal year ended March 31, 2010. For more information visit http://global.mitsubishielectric.com
> *At an exchange rate of 93 yen to the US dollar, the rate given by the Tokyo Foreign Exchange Market on March 31, 2010


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsubishi Electric receives order for Rio de Janeiro Metro electrical equipment*
http://www.mitsubishielectric.co.jp/news/2010/0520.html



> Mitsubishi Electric Corporation has received an approx. ¥3.5 billion order from Chinese rolling stock manufacturer Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd. to supply railcar electrical equipment for the Rio de Janeiro Metro in Brazil.
> 
> *Order details*
> In order to increase transport capacity in preparation for the 2014 World Cup and 2016 Summer Olympics, the Rio de Janeiro Metro in Brazil is planning to increase fleet size for the existing Line 1 and Line 2 and the future Line 1A extension. Chinese rolling stock manufacturer Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd. will construct 114 cars (19 trains in six-car formations) to supplement the fleet, and Mitsubishi Electric has received an order to supply all electrical equipment for the supplemental cars to be manufactured by Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd. The components selected include traction motors, propulsion-control systems, auxiliary power equipment, train information equipment, as well as regenerative braking systems that reduce environmental load by reusing energy generated during the braking process, and are slated to be delivered starting from July 2011 until March 2012.
> 
> Mitsubishi Electric has a portfolio of experience supplying railcar electrical equipment both within Japan and overseas, and has received high praise for this experience, our technological expertise, and the quality of our products from the end user Rio de Janeiro Metro, from rolling stock manufacturer Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd., and from our clients' engineering consultants.
> 
> Mitsubishi Electric will further strengthen marketing efforts for our railway electrical equipment and continue to expand our railcar electrical equipment business globally, including in Brazil, aiming to increase revenues in our railway business both domestically and overseas by 50 percent to ¥230 billion by 2015, by doubling the scale of our current foreign railcar electrical equipment business.
> 
> 
> Client: Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd.
> Order size: Electrical equipment for 114 subway cars (19 trains in six-car formations)
> Order inventory: Railcar electrical equipment (traction motors, propulsion-control systems, auxiliary electrical equipment, train information equipment, regenerative braking systems, etc.)
> Contract value: ¥3.5 billion
> Delivery: Gradual delivery from July 2011 to March 2012
> Delivery terms: CIF Port of Dalian (Cost, Insurance, and Freight)
> *Rio de Janeiro Metro*
> 
> Operating company: Metrô Rio, Concessão Metroviária Rio de Janeiro S.A.
> Scheduled introduction to revenue service lines: 2012
> Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
> Distance and stations: Approx. 40 km, 33 stations (portions currently under construction)


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsubishi Electric receives order for linear motor railcar equipment for Guangzhou Metro Line 6*
http://www.mitsubishielectric.co.jp/news/2010/0826.html



> Mitsubishi Electric Corporation has received an order worth a total of approx. ¥2.7 billion from CSR Corporation Limited for electrical equipment to be used on linear motor railcars (non-levitation) for Guangzhou Metro Line 6.
> 
> *Order Details*
> Guangzhou is the third largest city in China, and infrastructure improvements are underway. The Guangzhou Metro, which opened in 1997, has already opened five lines, and is scheduled to open all 16 lines by 2020.
> 
> The electrical equipment to be used in this latest order include variable voltage variable frequency (VVVF) inverter propulsion control devices, linear induction motors, and train information control equipment. The train information control equipment will be manufactured at our Itami Works facility, while the remaining equipment will be manufactured at Zhuzhou CSR Times Electric Co., Ltd. and jointly at Mitsubishi and Zhuzhou CSR Times Electric’s joint venture Zhuzhou Shiling Transportation Equipment Co., Ltd. Delivery is scheduled to begin in May 2011.
> 
> In 2005, Mitsubishi provided railcar electrical equipment for approx. 300 cars on the currently operating Guangzhou Metro Line 4 and Line 5—China’s first linear motor railcars (non-levitation)—and this latest order was a result of this achievement, as well as Mitsubishi’s technology, product quality, and experience in supplying equipment for over 20,000 railcars outside of Japan.
> 
> So far, Mitsubishi Electric has supplied railcar electrical equipment to clients both within Japan and overseas. In the Chinese urban transport market, we have received orders for railcar electrical equipment for over 1,700 cars, including Line 2, Line 8, and the Changping Line on the Beijing Subway; Tianjin Metro Lines 1, 2, and 3; Guangzhou Metro Lines 4 and 5; and Shenyang Metro Line 1. Beginning with the urban transport market in China, Mitsubishi Electric will now begin to expand its railcar electrical equipment business worldwide, aiming to double the scale of our FY2008 production of train electrical equipment for foreign markets by 2015. We will continue to further strengthen sales of our train electrical equipment with the goal of achieving ¥230 billion in sales for our railway business both in the domestic and foreign markets—an approx. 50 percent increase over FY2008.
> 
> 
> Client: CSR Corporation Limited
> Order size: Electrical equipment for 196 railcars (49 four-car trains)
> Order inventory: Railcar electrical equipment (VVVF inverter propulsion control equipment, auxiliary power supply equipment, linear induction motors, train information control equipment, etc.)
> Contract value: Approx. ¥2.7 billion
> Delivery: Starting in May 2011
> *Guangzhou Metro Line 6 details*
> 
> Operating company: Guangzhou Metro Corporation
> Location: Guangzhou, Guangdong, China
> Expected start of operation: December 2012
> Distance and stations: Approx. 42 km and 32 stations


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsubishi Electric receives order for London Underground's first air conditioning units*
http://www.mitsubishielectric.co.jp/news/2010/0831-b.html



> Mitsubishi Electric Corporation has begun supplying train air conditioning units for the London Underground, and revenue service of the trains featuring Mitsubishi's equipment has already begun. This is the first time air conditioning has been introduced onto the London Underground, which opened in 1863.
> 
> *Details*
> The London Underground is the world's oldest subway, opening in 1863, and currently operates 11 lines covering approx. 400 km. Up until now, trains on the London Underground have not been equipped with air conditioning units, but with recent heat waves, introduction of air conditioning units is advancing together with overhauls to trains first supplied in the 1960s, and in August, the first eight cars (one train) entered service.
> 
> Mitsubishi Electric's experience and quality in supplying clients in countries across the globe, as well as our maintenance structure and technological expertise, contributed to the selection of our train air conditioning units in an order from Canadian rolling stock manufacturer Bombardier. The scale of the order calls for 1,402 air conditioning units for passenger railcars and 380 air conditioning units for train operators' cabs, with a total contract value of ¥3.3 billion and maintenance included until 2018. Now, we will gradually supply the units through to 2015, and are looking to secure an optional maintenance contract extension until 2033.
> 
> In June of this year, Mitsubishi Electric was the first domestic manufacturer in the field of railcar air conditioning systems to obtain certification under the International Railway Industry Standard (IRIS) and be listed in the Union of the European Railway Industries (UNIFE), and we are looking to expand our railcar air conditioning business globally, particularly in Europe, where recent effects of global warming are increasing demand for railcar air conditioning units. With this order as a key milestone, we will strengthen marketing of our railcar air conditioning systems in the European market.
> 
> *Order details*
> 
> Lines in service:
> Service started: Metropolitan line
> Slated for introduction: Circle line, District line, Hammersmith & City line
> 
> Customer: Bombardier Inc.
> Order size: Railcar air conditioning units: 1,402 for passenger railcars (for 1,402 cars), 308 for train operators' cabs
> Specified air conditioning units:
> Passenger railcars: Cooling capacity 31 kW, heating capacity 21 kW
> Train operators' cabs: Cooling capacity 6 kW, heating capacity 4.4 kW
> 
> Contract value: Approx. ¥3.3 billion (includes maintenance to 2018)
> Supply timeline: Gradual delivery until May 2015
> Maintenance: Air conditioning unit maintenance and parts replacement until 2018 (optional contract extension to 2033)


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsubishi Electric secures IRIS certification*
http://www.mitsubishielectric.co.jp/news/2010/0628-b.html



> Mitsubishi Electric Corporation has become the first domestic company in the field of railway vehicle air conditioning systems to obtain International Railway Industry Standard (IRIS) certification.
> 
> *Background behind certification*
> With recent growing awareness of the environment, railways are increasingly becoming an important means of transporting people and goods with less environmental impacts. High-speed railway construction projects are proceeding across the globe, and even included as part of constructing the social infrastructure in developing countries, and it's expected that demand in overseas markets will grow.
> 
> The International Railway Industry Standard (IRIS) was established by the Union of the European Railway Industries (UNIFE) in 2006 and is an international standard devoted to the railway industry. Based on the international quality standard ISO 9001, IRIS is an international standard that establishes business management system requirements for railway industry suppliers, and IRIS certification is being endorsed as a contract requirement for major European railcar manufacturers.
> 
> In order to expand our railway business globally, Mitsubishi Electric received IRIS certification from public certification body BSI Group Japan, becoming the first domestic manufacturer in the field of railcar air conditioning systems to earn IRIS certification.
> 
> Mitsubishi Electric is now listed as an IRIS-certified corporation by UNIFE, and it's expected that sales will accelerate due to an improved presence in the European railway business.
> 
> In addition to doubling the scope of revenues in our foreign railcar electrical equipment business by 2015, Mitsubishi Electric is aiming to increase total revenues across our entire railway business domestically and overseas by approx. 50 percent over current levels to ¥230 billion. With the latest IRIS certification as a key milestone, we will strengthen our marketing of railcar air conditioning systems in the European market.
> 
> *Past orders for railcar air conditioning systems in Europe*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Country           Lines or Railway Company             Design              Cars     Delivery Period
> Greece            Athens Metro                         Ceiling-mounted      126     2003/06 to 2003/11
> United Kingdom    London Underground                   Ceiling-mounted    1,402     2008/03 to ...
> Turkey            Istanbul Metro                       Ceiling-mounted       80     2008/06 to 2009/04
> Italy             NTV (Nuovo Trasporto Viaggiatori)    Ceiling-mounted      275     2009/08 to ...


----------



## quashlo

*Sumitomo and Nippon Sharyō awarded contract for 160 Chicago Metra cars*
http://www.n-sharyo.co.jp/business/tetsudo/topics/tp100922.html



> *September 22, 2010, New York, NY*---Sumitomo Corporation of America in conjunction with its car builder partner Nippon Sharyo, Ltd. were awarded the contract to supply 160 bi-level electric passenger rail cars to Metra, the Northeast Illinois commuter rail system based in Chicago.
> 
> The cars for the contract will be similar to the 26 Gallery-Type bi-level electric railcars that were delivered in year 2005-2006. The cars will accommodate up to 140 passengers per car and replace existing old fleets which have been used by Metra since 1970s. About half of the new cars will be equipped with bathrooms which will ensure a more comfortable ride for passengers.
> 
> The contract price will be $560 million. Delivery is scheduled from the end of 2012 through the middle of 2015. During execution of past Metra contracts, Sumitomo Corporation of America and Nippon Sharyo, Ltd. have consistently met Buy America requirements and used contents and the workforce of Illinois, thereby supporting the creation of local area oriented works. For this contract, Sumitomo Corporation of America and Nippon Sharyo, Ltd. are committed to a continued enhancement of such contribution to local employment.
> 
> The Sumitomo and Nippon Sharyo team have already successfully delivered around 900 passenger cars in the US market since 1980s. This includes 479 Gallery Type bi-level passenger cars and 26 Gallery Type bi-level electrical passenger cars delivered to Metra and all rolling stock used by Northern Indiana Commuter Transportation District (85 cars). This means the Sumitomo/Nippon Sharyo team has supplied the majority of commuter rail cars departing and arriving in Chicago.
> 
> Sumitomo has 50 years of contract management experience in bringing transportation systems to life. As a prime contractor, the company has developed, managed and delivered commuter rail transit systems for Chicago's Metra, the Northern Indiana Commuter Transportation District, the Maryland Department of Transportation, California's CALTRANS Peninsula Corridor Joint Powers Board, the Los Angeles County MTA, the Virginia Railway Express, and has supplied Automated People Mover (APM) systems for the Washington Dulles International Airport, Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta International Airport and Miami International Airport’s new North Terminal, and is working on delivering a second APM system for the Airport’s MIA Mover.
> 
> Sumitomo’s global network has been involved in building various types of transit systems around the world, including light rail systems in Manila, Philippines, and APM systems at Hong Kong’s new airport at Chek Lap Kok, and other systems in Japan.
> 
> _About Nippon Sharyo_
> Nippon Sharyo, founded in 1896, has manufactured railroad vehicles for more than 100 years and has annual sales of over $1.1 billion. A world leader in the manufacturing of the Gallery car, the company also owns the largest market share of Japanese “Shinkansen” bullet train sets.
> 
> _About Sumitomo Corporation of America_
> Established in 1952, and headquartered in New York City, SCOA operates offices in 10 American cities. SCOA is the largest wholly-owned subsidiary of Sumitomo Corporation, one of the world's leading traders of goods and services. As an integrated business enterprise, the firm has emerged as a major organizer of multinational projects, an expediter of ideas, an important international investor and financier, and a powerful force for distribution of products and global communications through a network of offices worldwide. For more information visit www.sumitomocorp.com.


----------



## quashlo

*Sumitomo and Nippon Sharyō offer low bid in San Francisco railcar order*
http://www.pressdemocrat.com/article/20100916/articles/100919620



> A Japanese train manufacturer is by far the lowest bidder to provide trains for the Sonoma-Marin Area Rail Transit system.
> 
> Sumitomo Corp. of America, which builds cars in partnership with Nippon Sharyo Inc., submitted a proposal of $82.7 million to provide nine three-car trains.
> 
> The second-lowest proposal was submitted by Germany-based Siemens, which has a plant in Sacramento, at $104.2 million.
> 
> The cars specifications call for seating of 78 passengers per car, storage for 10 to 12 bicycles, overhead storage, permanent and folding tables, reading lights, Wi-Fi and a bathroom in one car and a snack bar in the other.
> 
> SMART's staff released the proposal prices on Wednesday, but details of each bid are being withheld pending detailed staff review.
> 
> State policies allow SMART to combine the price and technical proposals and then negotiate with the company it believes will offer the best train. Details of the winning bid will be disclosed when the agency makes a final recommendation, scheduled for December.
> 
> SMART had estimated that it would spend $80 million to $90 million for nine two-car trains, with a third middle car added later.
> 
> That could mean that SMART's initial order could be a third less than the price proposal by Sumitomo, which would be good news for the cash-strapped transit system.
> 
> SMART is facing a short-fall in tax revenue because of the recession, which hurts its ability to issue bonds to build the line.
> 
> The transit district is now reviewing all construction costs, which had been estimated to be $600 million.
> 
> The latest estimate determined that the district was $155 million short of being able to build and open the entire 70-mile line, including a bike and pedestrian path, by the 2014 goal, raising the possibility of staging construction. Final figures are due in November.
> 
> Other proposals for cars were submitted by CAF USA Inc. of Spain, $136.7 million; Stadler Rail AG of Switzerland, $124 million, and U.S. Railcar of Columbus, Ohio, $131.5 million. German manufacturer Siemens submitted two proposals, $104.6 million and $121.2 million.
> 
> The SMART trains will run in pairs on the system, with 14 stations between Cloverdale and Larkspur, at speeds of 79 mph.
> 
> SMART received proposals for two types of vehicles. One would be a heavier car that meets Federal Railroad Administration crash standards and the other a lighter European style car using crash-management technology.
> 
> The federal government also has stringent emissions standards and buy America requirements that specify how much of the train must be built in the United States.
> 
> The Sumitomo-Nippon Sharyo car is believed to be the heavier car, which is currently not being built.
> 
> Nippon Sharyo was one of three manufacturers which made a presentation to SMART directors in June 2009, submitting an artist's concept for a sleek train.
> 
> The company now makes train cars for Caltrain on the San Francisco Peninsula, the Northern Indiana Commuter Transportation District, Virginia Railway Express, Northeast Illinois Regional Commuter Railroad Corp., MARC and MTA in Maryland and the Los Angeles County Metropolitan Transportation Authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _An artist's concept of a rail car to be built by the Sumitomo-Nippon Sharyo company was submitted to SMART directors in 2009. (Sumitomo Corp. of America/Nippon Sharyo Inc.)_


----------



## quashlo

*Nippon Sharyo will expand its US railcar business*
http://www.nipponsharyousa.com/tp101020.htm



> Arlington Heights, Illinois (Wednesday, October 20, 2010) – On October 20th, Nippon Sharyo U.S.A., Inc. announced its decision to expand operations in the US, including the establishment of its own passenger railcar production facility in the City of Rochelle, Illinois.
> 
> The new strategy is focusing on two elements, one to increase competiveness in the expanding passenger railcar market in the United States, and the other to respond to the increased desires for “localization” of railcar assembly.
> 
> The new production facility is also expected to reduce total production costs by reducing transportation costs and by mitigating the risks of exchange rate fluctuations. Having a new production facility in the US also offers greater flexibility for production planning and delivery schedules while increasing the “local content” for Illinois and providing job opportunities in the Region.
> 
> The new facility will also enhance Nippon Sharyo’s consistent “on-time, on-budget” contract performance accomplishment on every United States contract over the past 30 years.
> 
> *Establishing New Production Facility in the USA*
> Most passenger railcar procurement contracts in the United States are supported by Federal Transit Administration funding, which requires compliance to “Buy America” rules. Even when the financing is not provided by the Federal Transit Administration, the State or other local municipalities have their own “Buy America” or other local content requirements.
> 
> Nippon Sharyo has delivered an aggregate of 886 passenger railcars to the US market since early 80’s, and has complied with “Buy America” and local content requirements without exception by utilizing US suppliers and conducting final assembly in the US.
> 
> Nippon Sharyo decided to enhance its presence in the United States by building its own new production facility in Rochelle, Illinois. This is in response to the Obama Administration's initiative in support of passenger rail investments to create more jobs in the United States.
> 
> After investigating more than 50 candidate sites in the Midwest, Rochelle, Illinois was selected as an ideal location for new facility for several reasons. The City and the State offered an attractive incentive and support plans, which included more than ten million dollars of direct investment to improve the infrastructure for the new facility. Rochelle’s proximity to two mainline railroads in the “Chicago Hub” railroad network, and the friendly community environment were also factors in choosing this location.
> 
> Nippon Sharyo’s aggregate investment is expected to be around $35 million. This investment will create approximately 250 new jobs by end of 2013. The facility will be designed to accommodate an annual production of 120 new passenger cars of all types. The initial market will be for suburban commuter type vehicles and inter-city passenger cars, which will fully comply with various safety regulations of Federal Railroad Administration for operation on the general railway system.
> 
> At the ground breaking ceremony on October 20th in Rochelle, Illinois Governor Pat Quinn and many other officials from the State and the Region celebrated the start of this new era in the history of passenger railcar manufacturing in Illinois.
> 
> *Re-organization of Nippon Sharyo USA*
> Nippon Sharyo’s U.S. subsidiary “Nippon Sharyo U.S.A., Inc. “will be reorganized, and two new entities will be established under current operation. One is Nippon Sharyo Manufacturing, LLC as the group’s manufacturing arm, which will own the new production facility and will be responsible for overall production related activities including project administration, procurement, manufacturing, quality control and warranty service. And second entity is Nippon Sharyo Engineering & Marketing, LLC, which will be responsible for strategic planning, marketing activities, engineering, and general customer relations including support for bid preparation. Highly skilled engineers and marketing professionals will be added for this entity.
> 
> *Outline of new facility*
> Location: Rochelle, Illinois
> Expected start of operation: 3rd quarter 2012
> Production capacity: 120 passenger cars annually
> Expected number of jobs created: 120 by the end of 2012, additional 130 by end of 2013
> Features: The facility and production system is based on ‘TACT Moving System’ which Nippon Sharyo uses in Japan. The facility is ideally located for rail, road and international air access, such as two main rail lines, interstate highways, and international airport.
> Total investment: Approx. $35,000,000
> Initial target market:
> (From left to right) Gallery-type EMU, regional high-speed trains, and suburban DMU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New facility:


----------



## quashlo

*Foreign trainees hope to bring Japan's railway expertise back home*
http://www.asahi.com/travel/rail/news/TKY201010130471.html



> Two foreign trainees who have come to Akita to learn about Japan's railway operations and technology paid a courtesy visit to their new employer, the Akita Branch Office of JR East.
> 
> The two trainees are Nguyen Phan Hong (31) from Vietnam Railways and Bat-Erdene Naranbat (33) from Mongolian Railways. Both are responsible for rolling stock maintenance.
> 
> Kawano Kōichi, president of the Akita Branch Office, greeted them, saying, "We have a limited time together, but I hope we can make this a valuable training experience that will help you meet your goals." Nguyen confided, "I hope to focus my studies on the specializations and bring the knowledge back to my country." Bat-Erdene said, "I hope to learn about wheel inspection."
> 
> The training period lasts until October 29. The two trainees are scheduled to learn about management of rolling stock parts and engine inspections at Akita General Rolling Stock Center in Akita City.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōshiba joins InnoTrans for the first time*
http://www.toshiba.co.jp/about/press/2010_09/pr1601.htm



> TOKYO—Toshiba Corporation (TOKYO: 6502) today announced that it will showcase its environmentally conscious products and technologies for transportation system as a first-time exhibitor at InnoTrans 2010, the world's leading international trade fair for transport technology. InnoTrans 2010 will be held in Messe Berlin in Berlin from September 21 to 24 2010 and Toshiba will be exhibiting in Hall 18/ Stand 101. Products and systems on display will include a full size model of the main converter of a prototype hybrid locomotive and a Permanent Magnet Synchronous Motor (PMSM).
> 
> Toshiba has contributed know-how and technologies to the rail industry for 111 years, and is now expanding its transportation system business in the global market. The company chose InnoTrans 2010 as a venue to showcase its advanced technologies and environmentally conscious products, and to demonstrate its comprehensive capabilities in electrical systems and its history of locomotive deliveries.
> 
> This exhibition will support Toshiba's moves to strengthen its transportation system business in the global market and to increase the ratio of sales outside Japan from 40% in fiscal year 2009 to 70% in fiscal year 2015.
> 
> *Major Exhibits*
> 
> *1. Full size model of main converter for prototype hybrid locomotive*
> Toshiba will showcase a full size model of the main converter that controls the drive for the HD300-901 locomotive. The locomotive is a HD300 class prototype of a new Hybrid Shunting Diesel Locomotive for which Toshiba has completed development and production, in collaboration with Japan Freight Railway. The locomotive has a cooperative power control system that receives power from a diesel engine generator and a lithium-ion battery. The locomotive's environmentally conscious design secures significant performance improvements over existing shunting locomotives, including notable reductions in fuel consumption, CO2 and exhaust gas emissions and noise.
> 
> *2. Permanent Magnet Synchronous Motor (PMSM)*
> The Permanent Magnet Synchronous Motor (PMSM) uses a permanent magnet for the rotor (stator) and is lighter and more efficient than a conventional induction motor propulsion system. Toshiba developed the motor for application in commuter trains and has achieved outstanding results, including a 20% reduction in energy consumption in both accelerating and braking . PMSM have already been introduced in the HD300-901 prototype hybrid locomotive and are now being introduced to trains operating on Tokyo Metro's Marunouchi Line. They will be introduced to Tokyo Metro's Chiyoda Line in the future. Toshiba is now developing a High Power PMSM for main line locomotive applications and PMSM for high-speed trains, as well as a 4-in-1 inverter unit that will contribute to a more compact PMSM propulsion inverter.
> 
> *3. World Supply Record*
> Toshiba has supplied 1,500 sets of on-board systems for electric locomotives and diesel-electric locomotives that apply environmentally conscious technology, such as IGBT drive systems, to customers in Japan, China, South Africa, Malaysia and elsewhere. Key orders include:
> 
> 19E class electric locomotives for Transnet Freight Rail, South Africa
> HD300 class hybrid locomotive for Japan Freight Railway Company, Japan
> EH500 AC/DC dual voltage electric locomotives for Japan Freight Railway Company


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi participates in InnoTrans 2010*
http://www.hitachi-rail.com/rail_now/hot_topics/2010/100903/index.html



> Hitachi is pleased to announce its participation in InnoTrans 2010, which will be held from September 21 to 24 at Messe Berlin. The key message is "Experience Hitachi working for you", as the railway system integrator that has succeeded in introducing a number of commuter and high-speed trains on time. One of the examples includes the Class 395 trains, the fastest train service in the United Kingdom.
> 
> Main features of the exhibition include the touch-screen panels which introduce our latest technologies and a spacious booth to welcome our guests for drinks and snacks. Hitachi's staff will be stationed in Hall 1.2, Stand 110 to talk to you and answer any of your questions.


The full list of the Japanese delegation at InnoTrans:

East Japan Railway Company (JR東日本)
Fuji Electric Systems Co., Ltd. (富士電気)
Furukawa Electric (古河電工)
Hitachi Appliances, Inc. (日立アプライアンス)
Hitachi Ltd. (日立)
Japan Overseas Rolling Stock Association (日本鉄道車両輸出組合)
Kawasaki Heavy Industries, Ltd. (川崎重工業)
The Kinki Sharyo Co., Ltd. (近畿車輛)
KINTETSU RAILCAR ENGINEERING CO., LTD. (近鉄車両エンジニアリング)
Kyosan Electric Mfg. Co., Ltd. (京三電機)
Mitsubishi Electric Corporation (三菱電機)
Mitsui & Co. Plant Systems Ltd. (三井物産プラントシステム)
Nabtesco Corporation (ナブテスコ)
The Nippon Signal Co., Ltd. (日本信号)
Oiles Cooperation (オイレス)
Railway Technical Research Institute (鉄道総合技術研究所)
Sekisui Chemical Co., Ltd, (積水化学)
Sumitomo Electric Group (住友電気)
Sumitomo Metal Industries, Ltd. (住友金属工業)
Taisei Techno Co. Ltd. (タイセイテクノ)
Tokyo Metro Co., Ltd. (東京メトロ)
Tokyu Car Corporation (東急車輛製造)
Toshiba Corporation (東芝)
Toyo Denki Seizo K.K. (東洋電機)
Toyo Tire & Rubber Co. Ltd. (トーヨータイヤ)
Yashima & Co., Ltd. (八洲電機)


----------



## quashlo

*Kagoshima City Tram claims "world's first mowing train"*
http://www.asahi.com/travel/rail/news/SEB201009250008.html



> On the Kagoshima City Tram, which features grass laid inside tram right-of-way, "mowing trains" claimed to be the first of their kind in the world are in operation. A new duty has been awarded to retired trams that had been toiling away for over half a century. Two "old-timer" trams are behind the scenes, supporting this greenery effort that brings richness to a city that is often blanketed by ash from nearby Sakurajima.
> 
> October 10, 00:30 in the morning, near Kajiyachō in central Kagoshima City. A tram mounted with a headlight moves along at about five kilometers an hour. The words "Currently Mowing" glisten in the tram's destination box.
> 
> This is the so-called "mowing train." A yellow, box-shaped grass mower mounted on bogies is being pulled by another car. Moving closer to the train, one can smell the scent of freshly-cut grass.
> 
> The mower features four spiral cutting blades that cut down the grass as they rotate. The cut grass is then sucked up by hose into a storage tank. "Just think of it as a giant vacuum," says rolling stock chief Kuninaga Masahiro of the city's Tram Operations Section. After the mowing train has passed, the grass is cut down to about a three-centimeter height.
> 
> The mowing train debuted May 27 and consists of reconstructed trams 512 and 513, which had been in service carrying passengers for over 50 years. Both where scheduled to be decommissioned at the end of FY2008, but were later reconfigured after workers began asking if there wasn't another use for them.
> 
> The mowing unit is mounted on top of bogies from the former tram 513, and was manufactured by Ōsaka Sharyō Kōgyō (HQ: Ōsaka City), which manufactures and modifies railway vehicles and buses.
> 
> The unit pulling the mower is the former tram 512, largely in an untouched state. Normally, the car is used as a watering train, providing water to the grass using a nozzle mounted on the front, drawing from a stainless steel water tank inside the tram. The tram also features a jet nozzle for removing ash from Sakurajima that has blanketed the track.
> 
> Up until now, watering and mowing had been contracted out to private firms, and was carried out by hand. Maemura Kakuji, chief of the city's Parks and Greening Section, says, "The work efficiency is now vastly improved."
> 
> "If we were to liken this to people, I guess it would be reemployment," says Kuninaga, who has spent many of his years working alongside the two trams. "Now, they have a much different duty from when they used to carry passengers, but they're real workhorses and still have a long life ahead."
> 
> Mowing is undertaken about four times in the summer and three times in the autumn and afterwards, paying close attention to the growth of the grass. The work is carried out by four employees, in a few-hours battle that lasts from the last service in the evening to the first service the next morning. On the sections where greening has been completed (total length of 5 km), doing a complete mowing run takes as long as three days. In the beginning, the work was hectic and would take them all the way until right before the start of service in the morning, but now the workers have become accustomed.
> 
> The mowing train is expected to make its next appearance in October. The two trams are undergoing maintenance and awaiting the next signal for departure.
> 
> ===========
> 
> *Kagoshima City Tram's Trackway Greening Program*
> With the goals of easing the heat island phenomenon, reducing noise, and contributing to urban aesthetics, Kagoshima City Tram began greening its tram rights-of-way in FY2006, the first such program in Japan. The program targets a total of approx. 8.9 km of track (excluding intersections), and installation work is scheduled to be completed in late FY2012. Similar greening efforts have been underway at five other locations in Japan outside of Kagoshima City on a trial basis, but all encompass only short sections of track, and the Kagoshima City Tram is the only system to move towards a permanent installation.


Scenes of Kagoshima's trams, with plenty of running on the landscaped sections:





_Source: *ohakiri* on YouTube_

Watering tram. This is also one half of the "mowing train."





_Source: *nanpu6* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Kumamoto City to rename six tram stops in preparation for Shinkansen opening*
http://mytown.asahi.com/kumamoto/news.php?k_id=44000001010070002



> On October 6, Kumamoto City announced the new names for stops on the city's tram network. In preparation for the opening of the full length of the Kyūshū Shinkansen's Kagoshima route in March of next year, the project is part of an effort to make the tram system easy-to-use for visitors. The changes will take effect on March 1 of next year.
> 
> Six tram stops will be receiving name changes, partly based on suggestions from citizens received during the public comment period in August. Passengers commented that some stops ending in "mae" (meaning "directly outside" or "adjacent to") were actually far away from destinations, and that destinations such as buildings were difficult to locate. At Kumamoto-jō-mae ("Kumamoto Castle") in Hanabatachō, for example, some visitors got lost because buildings obstructed the castle from their view. As a result, "Kumamoto-jō" was added to the name of the Shiyakusho-mae stop, the adjacent stop approx. 300 m northeast of Kumamoto-jō-mae.
> 
> At Kuwamizubashi, completion of a bypass roadway removed any vestiges of the former bridge, converting it into a culvert. As a result, the city removed "bashi" ("bridge") from the name, and also added "Shimin Byōin-mae" ("City Hospital"), given that many people use the Kumamoto City Hospital nearby. At Suizenji-eki-dōri ("Suizenji Station Street", the stop is now directly connected to nearby JR Shin-Suizenji Station as part of a transport node improvement project, so the name will be changed to Shin-Suizenji-eki-dōri.
> 
> In addition, the city also reconsidered route displays. The current Line 2 bound for Kumamoto-eki-mae ("Kumamoto Station") and Tasakibashi will be renumbered as Line A, while the current Line 3 bound for Kami-Kumamoto-eki-mae ("Kami-Kumamoto Station") will be renumbered as Line B. Line 1, which connected Suidōchō and the area near Kokaimachi, was abandoned, and the number is no longer in use. After members of the public said the numbering system was confusing, the lines will be renumbered.
> 
> For ease of understanding, the two lines will use different colors—red for Line A and blue for Line B. In addition, each of the tram stops will be given a number, with Line A starting from Tasakibashi (Station 1) to Kengunmachi (Station 26) and Line B starting from Kami-Kumamoto-eki-mae (Station B1) to Nishi-Karashimachō (Station B9).
> 
> In preparation for the day the changes take effect, the city will now begin preparations for designing the name boards at each of the tram stops.


I didn't realize until now, but apparently Kumamoto City borrowed from Kagoshima City's experience and is now implementing trackway greening on their tram system as well:
_Source: http://ameblo.jp/maimai24/_


----------



## quashlo

*nimoca to expand into Ōita City and Beppu City*
http://www.nishitetsu.co.jp/release/2010/10_074.pdf



> IC farecard nimoca, operated by nimoca Co., Ltd., will be accepted on regular fixed-route buses in the Ōita-Beppu metropolitan area.
> In the Ōita-Beppu metropolitan area, the new nimoca system—to be primarily operated by Ōita IC Card Development (HQ: Ōita CIty, Ōita Prefecture; Representative Director: Yukishige Kōji)—will be nicknamed "Mejiron nimoca." In addition, with the start of service, we will begin special Ōita-only design cards. The cute design combines nimoca mascot Ferret with Mejiron, the mascot character widely loved as Ōita Prefecture's cheering squad.
> Starting December of this year, Ōita Kōtsū Co., Ltd. and Ōita Bus Co. will introduce the system on approx. 250 fixed-route buses operated by the two companies in and around Ōita City. By FY2011, Kamenoi Bus Co., Ltd. will join them, expanding the system to approx. 440 buses across all three companies.
> With the upcoming rollout, the cards will be accepted in the existing nimoca coverage area, interoperable coverage areas (JR Kyūshū's SUGOCA, Fukuoka City Subway's Hayakaken, and JR East's Suica coverage areas), and now regular fixed-route buses in the Ōita-Beppu metropolitan area, greatly increasing convenience for passengers.
> At nimoca, we will continue to expand coverage area, not only encouraging use of public transit, but also expanding acceptance at retail shops, with the aim of becoming a treasured asset for our customers everywhere.
> *Regarding the introduction of nimoca in the Ōita-Beppu metropolitan area*
> *Start of service:* December 2010 (scheduled; a specific date will be announced in November of this year)
> *Accepting bus lines:* Lines within and outside Ōita City (only some lines). By FY2011, routes in Beppu City and Saiki City will also begin accepting the card.
> *Accepting fleet:* Approx. 250 fixed-route buses operated by Ōita Kōtsū Co., Ltd. and Ōita Bus Co. By FY2011, approx. 440 total fixed-route buses (including those operated by Kamenoi Bus Co., Ltd.) will accept the card.
> *Service details:*
> 
> Payment of bus fares using money charged onto a nimoca card.
> Accumulation of points with use of a nimoca card.
> Use as a payment method at nimoca-affiliated stores.
> (Cards may also be used at stores affiliated with interoperable card systems)
> *Original card:* Mejiron nimoca
> (After a public naming competition held in April of this year, we have selected Ōita's "cheer bird" Mejiron, together with the nimoca mascot character, Ferret.


----------



## quashlo

*Messaging system for guardians using IC farecard technology proves popular in Fukuoka*
http://kyushu.yomiuri.co.jp/magazine/kyoiku/20101002-OYS8T00524.htm



> Popularity is growing for a service using the Fukuoka City Subway's IC card Hayakaken that sends emails to guardians notifying them when their children have arrived at or departed from school. When the Fukuoka City Transportation Bureau expanded card reader unit installations to all subway stations and public facilities, the number of users increased steadily by approx. 80 in the second semester. The Bureau will now work to increase the number of readers in schools.
> 
> After touching a farecard to one of the reader units installed at subway ticketing entrances and entrances to schools, an email is automatically sent to the specified mobile phone or personal computer provided when registering for the program. The email contains the time and a message saying, "--- has passed through --- Station."
> 
> After the debut of Hayakaken in March of last year, a trial program was launched for students at the Fukuoka University of Education's Fukuoka Primary School (Chūō Ward) and Hakozaki Elementary School (Higashi Ward). A total of 511 people used the program, and 80 percent of guardians favorably evaluated the service. Users requested that reader units also be installed at extracurricular learning facilities and locations such as pools and libraries which children often frequent.
> 
> At the beginning, a total of only six units were installed, at both schools and at Tōjinmachi Station on the Fukuoka City Subway, but now a total of 80 units have been installed, at all 35 stations on the subway, four elementary schools, public pools in each of the city's wards, and the Fukuoka City Public Library (Sawara Ward). Over 780 people are registered with the program. Currently, the service is free, but there are plans to begin collecting a ¥300 monthly fee.
> 
> According to the Fukuoka City Transportation Bureau, services that use IC cards to send messages notifying guardians of childrens' activities are in use on private railways in the Greater Tōkyō area and other places, but it is rare for a transport operator and schools to co-operate in such a service. Spokespersons for the Bureau say, "We want to expand the number of participating schools as much as possible and make this an established service."


----------



## quashlo

*DBJ forecasts Hakata Station City will generate annual sales of ¥92.7 billion*
http://kyushu.yomiuri.co.jp/keizai/detail/20100914-OYS1T00147.htm



> On September 13, the Kyūshū Branch of the Development Bank of Japan (DBJ) released a revised financial analysis that pegs annual sales generated by the new Hakata Station tenant building scheduled to open in March of next year at ¥92.7 billion. In an analysis conducted in November of last year, the figure was approx. ¥130.0 billion, but the calculations were rerun using the most recent data from the Commerce Statistics.
> 
> The analysis defines the attraction zone as 30 km in all four directions, encompassing the station tenant building and the Tenjin area, and assumes that there is no change in total sales at retail facilities within the zone before or after the openeing of the station tenant building. Based on this, the bank forecasted sales generated by the station tenant building and projected the possible effects on the surrounding area using special formulas.
> 
> The reasons behind the differences with the last estimate have to do with revising down the sales floor area of the new Hakata Station tenant building—which will be home to Hakata Hankyū, Tōkyū Hands, and other shops—from 100,000 sq m to 85,000 sq m and incorporating the impact of the Fukuoka PARCO that opened in the Tenjin area. Both factors helped push down sales at the station tenant building.
> 
> Meanwhile, the previous estimate of a ¥30.1 billion drop in total sales in the Tenjin area were revised to only a ¥18.0 billion drop after considering the opening of Fukuoka PARCO.
> 
> The DBJ's Kyūshū Branch says, "The forecasted sales of the station tenant building dropped, but there's no denying that its opening will have an outstanding impact on commerce in Fukuoka's urban area," and points out that if shoppers from neighboring cities such as Kita-Kyūshū increase, the station tenant building may actually beat the sales forecasts.


----------



## quashlo

*Movement on proposal for new section of track on Hiroshima Electric Railway near JR Hiroshima Station*
http://osaka.yomiuri.co.jp/re-eco/news/20101008-OYO8T00569.htm



> The proposed plan to connect Hiroshima Electric Railway's (Hiroden) Hiroshima Station and Inarimachi tram stops via a straight-line route, which had been effectively shelved after the proposal was first made public in 1997, has sprung back to life. Hiroden president Ochi Hidenobu (53), who assumed his position in June, heralds the plan as his most critical concern, and in August, Hiroshima City established an investigative commission composed of experts. With travel time to central Hiroshima City expected to decrease and traffic congestion on surrounding roadways expected to improve, eyes are glued on the progress of the project.
> 
> The current route is as it was when this route first opened for revenue service in 1912, and trains leaving from Hiroshima Station tram stop make a large detour to the east to cross via Kōjinbashi Bridge. As four tram lines travel on this route and traffic signal density is high, the schedule is highly susceptible to disruptions, consequently also contributing to traffic congestion on narrow roadways.
> 
> In the Line Improvements Plan, tracks would be laid on Ekimae-dōri reducing the current approx. 700 m distance on this section by about 200 m. An additional platform would be added to the current platforms located at the station plaza, bringing the total number to four and streamlining tram ingress and egress.
> 
> In light of the proposal, Hiroshima City drafted a basic plan for public transport improvements in 1999, including redevelopment outside the station, but the plan was effectively put on hold due to financial difficulties. Track replacement in the station plaza area, which includes land owned by the city and by JR West, became difficult, and Hiroden's proposal was eventually shelved as well.
> 
> Hiroden president Ochi, who hails from the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT), points out, "Major cities including Sapporo and Fukuoka have connected their terminal stations and the central core of the city by subways and other means in only a few minutes. The current situation is one factor behind the lack of vitality in the urbanized districts."
> 
> With progress on redevelopment in the area surrounding the station, including the construction of Mazda Stadium, the time has come to reevaluate public transportation, and the city included ¥5.45 million in its FY2010 original budget for investigation into improvements for the station plaza. In the investigative commission, members will discuss the extent of traffic congestion, construction methods including conversion to subway, ways to obtain universal public support, and other issues. Based on the findings submitted by the commission, the city and JR will finalize a plaza improvements plan by the end of the fiscal year and consider financing.
> 
> Hiroden president Ochi confides, "I hope we can begin operations on the new route in 2016 or 2017." One female office worker (29) from Higashi Ward, Hiroshima City says, "Even if just shopping, getting to the central districts takes time, so most of the time I just take my car out to a mall in the suburbs. I want them to make the public transport more convenient."


If there's one place in Japan where trams have really survived as the primary public transport mode, it's Hiroshima. Lots of vehicles, old and new, many secondhand from other cities, in all sorts of different configurations from single-car to three-section and five-section articulated units.

Hiroshima tram scenes outside JR Hiroshima Station:





_Source: *LUXE2008* on YouTube_

At Hiroshima Port tram stop.





_Source: *LUXE2008* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kurashiki Station area redevelopment*

A few photos of the station and the redevelopment planned next to it. This is in Kurashiki City, Okayama Prefecture in western Japan.
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

First up is the redevelopment, which will consist of a Mitsui Outlet Park (store area approx. 20,000 sq m, approx. 100 stores), opening in winter 2011, and an Itō Yōkadō, the Japanese version of a hypermarket like Wal-Mart, Carrefour, etc.










West side of the parcel is so far untouched.










Future site of the Itō Yōkadō.










The site is adjacent to the North Exit of JR Kurashiki Station.










The North Exit also features an elliptical pedestrian deck.










North-south public passage through the station.










South Exit, which is the primary entrance.


----------



## quashlo

*Tokushima City continues ¥100 bus program*
http://mytown.asahi.com/tokushima/news.php?k_id=37000001010130002



> Starting in November, Tokushima City will launch a service on the last Sunday of every month that reduces fares on buses to ¥100 per ride. For any fixed-route buses departing or arriving at JR Tokushima Station, adults pay only ¥100, even from Naka Town and Sanagōchi Village. The city was completely surprised by the popularity of the ¥100 bus program implemented since last year by Tokushima Prefecture, and hopes to bring back streams of people to central Tokushima City.
> 
> The ¥100 bus program was revealed by Mayor Hara Hideki at his October 12 regular press conference. The service covers all lines operated by Tokushima Municipal Bus, Komatsushima Municipal Bus, and Tokushima Bus, and regardless of where you board or disembark, fares are only ¥100 per ride. For instance, the journey between Kawaguchi Depot (Yoshino, Naka Town) and JR Tokushima Station (¥1,450) will see its fare drop to less than 1/14 of the usual fare.
> 
> The dates for the program are designed to coincide with the Sunday market in Kon'yamachi, Tokushima City. In the November Sunday market, a special event will be held allowing elementary school children to experience a wide variety of working environments in the retail arcade, while in December—when the market will celebrate its second anniversary—the number of stalls will be increased. Through the synergistic effects of a cheap bus fare and special events, the city hopes to attract car users from outside the city and prefecture who typically drive to visit shopping malls in the suburbs.
> 
> The ¥100 bus program has already been implemented before by Tokushima Prefecture on a committee basis. When the program was tried two days last year in September and November, the number of users increased from 18,043 when the usual fare was in effect from the year before to 22,688. The program was again rolled out in September, recording approx. 11,700 users in one day only.
> 
> Events held on the same day were bustling with people, with vendors running out of special prizes to give and groups from different areas coming to visit the retail districts. Committee member and chairman of the Tokushima Prefecture Retail Association Promotion Union's Youth Department, Hattori Kazuhiko, recalls the impact: "After taking a survey of users, we found that a lot of people came from outside the city."
> 
> However, the critical bus business is having difficulties staying afloat. According to Tokushima Prefecture, ¥1.34 million in national government subsidies were used last year to compensate for operating losses with the program. This year, it won't be the national government but Tokushima Prefecture picking up the tab, at the estimated cost of ¥470,000 for each day the program is in effect. The Tokushima Prefecture Transport Strategy Section, which oversees the program, says, "If we are to continue the program, we would need to increase the fares somehow, such as from ¥100 to ¥200. If only the ¥100 program could get people to try riding the bus when the fares are priced normally..." Tokushima City plans to have the program in effect for a five-month period until March of next year, and has budgeted ¥7.22 million. In regards to a possible extension to April and beyond, the city says "it all depends on the impact of the program."
> 
> Bus operators are keeping wary eyes on the ¥100 bus program. Spokespesons for Tokushima Bus were hopeful, saying, "If this becomes a regular habit among riders, the ¥100 days may just beat out our regular-fare days," but that "the fixed-route bus business as a whole is in the red. At this rate, these routes will be forced to rely on funding subsidies." "Just making the fares temporarily cheap won't be enough to keep the customers. We need to work to get people to feel affection for the buses on a regular basis, such as by creating pleasant environments inside buses."


----------



## quashlo

*New station under consideration on the JR San’yō Line in Himeji City*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100913/biz1009130911000-n1.htm



> At a regular session of the Himeji City Council in Himeji City in Hyōgo Prefecture, Mayor Iwami Toshikatsu was quoted as saying, “I have received a proposal from JR asking to ‘consider the possibility of a new station near Ichinogō.’ I would like to work with the city to actively begin considerations,” revealing his intentions to begin discussions with the aim of establishing the new station.
> 
> According to Himeji City, the candidate location for the new station is in Ichinogō, Himeji City between Himeji and Gochaku Stations on the San’yō Line, currently 4.3 km apart. The new station would be located approx. 1.9 km east of Himeji Station. The mayor says that in early June, JR West officials suggested the possibility of “considering establishment of a new station together.”
> 
> JR West’s Public Relations Department explained the reasoning behind the proposal: “We’ve believed for some time now that establishment of a new station was desirable in terms of improving convenience and increasing ridership.”
> 
> Himeji City is proceeding with plans for construction of master plan roads and a land readjustment project by FY2017 in the Abo district on the south side of the San’yō Line, and it’s expected that the planned population of the area will increase to 5,500 residents, approx. threefold the current population.
> 
> On the north side of the San’yō Line are residential neighborhoods home to public housing, as well as big-box retailers and public facilities such as the Himeji Prefecture Craftsmen Academy (scheduled to open next school year) and the Himeji Police Station, and the city believes that convenience will improve with the new station.


Site of new station:
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=34.824065,134.712392&spn=0.004236,0.010568&t=k&z=17


----------



## quashlo

*New station on JR Kōbe Line between Rokkōmichi and Nada in 2016*
http://www.kobe-np.co.jp/news/shakai/0003512914.shtml



> On October 6, it was revealed that JR West has finalized plans to establish a new station on the JR Kōbe Line between Rokkōmichi and Nada Stations (approx. 2.3 km) in Nada Ward, Kōbe City. The name of the new station is currently under consideration but likely to be "Maya Station," and total construction cost will be approx. ¥4 billion, with a target opening date of spring 2016. The station would be close to Hanshin's Nishi-Nada Station and Hankyū's Ōji Kōen Station, and the competition among the operators to secure ridership is expected to intensify.
> 
> The new station will be located approx. 900 m east of Nada Station, near Nada Minami-dōri 4 in Nada Ward, Kōbe City. Reusing empty land under JR West's ownership, a new station would be constructed with an elevated concourse level and ticketing hall above the platforms. A switchback will also be constructed at the station, minimizing the effect of service disruptions.
> 
> Together with the plan for the new station, JR West is teaming together with Mitsui Fudōsan Residential (HQ: Tōkyō) to construct a large-scale condominium project (approx. 730 units) in the area around the station. As the revenue gained from selling the land will be used towards construction costs for the new station, it's expected that Kōbe City will not need to bear any of the costs. This is the first new station development by JR West using this scheme.
> 
> The area around the site of the new station was formerly occupied by a branch line to Kōbe-kō Station and tracks for coupling locomotives, but the abandonment of Kōbe-kō Station in November 2003 resulted in a large swath of empty land. JR West has been considering options to reuse the site.


JR West seems to be on a station spree, filling in holes on the Tōkaidō Line with one new station after another...

This is an interesting place to put a new station, given that it is only 200 m north of Hanshin's Nishi-Nada Station and 500 m southwest of Hankyū's Ōji Kōen Station. It's not even a station requested by petition from the local government. JR West has opened a couple of new stations in the Kōbe ‒ Ōsaka (JR Kōbe Line) corridor in recent years, including Sakura Shukugawa (Nishinomiya City) in March 2007 and Suma Kaihin Kōen (Suma Ward, Kōbe City) in March 2008.

Site of the new station:
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=34.708228,135.223932&spn=0.008485,0.021136&t=k&z=16


----------



## quashlo

*Midōsuji Line Tennōji Station platform improvements construction update*

A few pictures of the platform improvements at Tennōji Station on the Midōsuji Line, which involve construction of new raised catwalks directly above the platform, providing a bypass route and helping relieve platform congestion, which is only projected to get worse once Kintetsu finishes its new Abenobashi Terminal Building and Tōkyū finishes its Abeno redevelopment project.
_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_

Floor slab for the new catwalk is in place:










The vertical clearance with the ceiling looks barely sufficient, but it may just be the perspective playing tricks.










Elevator. In some respects, I'm not thrilled about how narrow some of the platform area is getting, but since they will (eventually) be installing platform doors on the Midōsuji Line, it may not be an issue in the long run.










They seem to be proceeding quickly with the work.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Municipal Subway manner posters*

The FY2009 manner posters on the Ōsaka Municipal Subway were designed in retro style like Nikkatsu film posters. The series ended this August, replaced by a new series on a different theme. Here's a few of my favorites:




























The full set is available here:
http://www.kotsu.city.osaka.jp/w_shieikoutsuu/poster/top.html


----------



## quashlo

*JR Ōsaka Station ridership projected to increase to 910,000 daily with renovation*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/business/100923/biz1009230200000-n1.htm



> Projections by JR West released September 22 estimate that daily entries and exits at JR Ōsaka Station, currently undergoing a full-scale renovation, will increase to 910,000 passengers daily in FY2011 following the spring 2011 completion of the renovation work—an increase of 60,000 over the current approx. 850,000 passengers daily. The railway believes the renovation project will increase the ability of the station to draw customers, and is considering the possibility that ridership may break the 1,000,000 mark in spring 2013, when the first phase of the Umeda North Yard redevelopment on the north side of the station is set to open to the public.
> 
> The railway invested approx. ¥210 billion in total project costs into the new Ōsaka Station. The exterior is largely complete, but the interior is currently still under construction. The key element of the renovation is the glass canopy that stretches approx. 180 m east-west and 100 m north-south, sloping downward from the 13th floor of the new north tenant building—the 28-story “North Gate Building”—and spanning the tracks to reach the eighth floor of the 27-story “South Gate Building” on the south side of the station.
> 
> The new north tenant building is comprised of an east side featuring specialty retail shops and a west side that will feature the JR Mitsukoshi Isetan department store on its lower floors and offices for ITŌCHŪ Corporation and other tenants on its upper floors. The new tenant buildings on the north and south sides of the station will be connected by a two-story bridge, creating a public accessway that allows people to cross through the station without passing through the faregates.
> 
> Peaking at 861,910 daily entries and exits in FY2001, average daily ridership at Ōsaka Station has gone through several ups and downs, eventually dropping to 802,970 in FY2009 as a result of special factors such as the swine influenza scare. Lately, average ridership has rebounded to approx. 850,000 daily, but population along the JR network continues to decline and the battle with private railway companies to win passengers has become more and more heated.
> 
> JR West believes the new Ōsaka Station will become a new sightseeing spot and envisions “an increase in the number of people coming to visit the station.” With the opening of the full length of the Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route in March of next year, the new _Sakura_ service directly linking Shin-Ōsaka and Kagoshima Chūō Stations will make its debut, and it’s expected tourists and other visitors from Kyūshū will be using Ōsaka Station. As a result, the railway projects an increase of 60,000 daily entries and exits.
> 
> The only JR stations in the country to exceed average daily ridership of 1,000,000 are Tōkyō’s Shinjuku (approx. 1,500,000 daily passengers) and Ikebukuro (approx. 1,100,000 daily passengers) Stations, but with the debut of the first phase of the Umeda North Yard development in spring 2013, Kitazono Shigeki, vice department chief of JR West’s Innovation Department, is hopeful: “1,000,000 daily passengers is no longer a dream for Ōsaka Station.”
> 
> In addition, the railway also projected an increased revenue benefit of ¥72.5 billion annually following the completion of the renovation, including revenues from railway and distribution businesses and tenant leases in the new tenant buildings. Depreciation costs will factor in after the opening of the new station, but profits will start to appear within five to six years.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Ōsaka Station construction updates: Part 1*

First, some good news... The new transfer corridor above the platforms will open November 1.
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_










Next, photos of the North Gate Building (2010.10.22). JR West announced that Ōsaka Station City will officially open May 2011, so it's only a few more months... 
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

The (traditional?) shot from the Hankyū Grand Building










Signs are up on the inside of the North Gate Building advertising the official opening date.










East end of the North Gate Building, which will be home to the Carillon Square.










Connection to the existing pedestrian bridge to Hankyū Umeda Station and the rest of Hankyū's "domain" in the area. Hopefully, they will at least do some kind of renovation for the existing bridge, which looks quite tired.



















East end platforms.










The canopy for Platforms 3 and 4 is almost done.










Action atop the South Gate Building. The South Gate Building, which includes an expansion of the Daimaru Umeda department store, is set to open in March 2011 before the rest of Ōsaka Station City.










Now for the exterior of the North Gate Building...










"Sky Farm"










"Sky Farm" from the Umeda Sky Building










The Wind Plaza on the 11th floor of the building.










Garden of Serenity on the 10th floor










The tower crane lifts the trees one by one.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Ōsaka Station construction updates: Part 2*

Now, the South Gate Building (2010.10):
_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_










Behind the grill at bottom, we can now just make out the words "Ōsaka Station."










Seems like they lowered some of the construction barriers so we now have a better view of the large "gate" that will serve as the main entry to the entire complex.










Looks like they didn't cut any corners here and chose good materials.










Since the North Gate Building has already received its logo and branding on the exterior, I wonder if they will do the same for the South Gate Building...


----------



## quashlo

*JR Ōsaka Station Platforms 7 and 8 widened: Part 1*

During the three-day period between Saturday, October 9 and Monday, October 11 (a public holiday), JR West carried out the platform widening for Platforms 7 and 8 for the JR Kyōto Line. The island platform was widened from the previous 10 m to 14 m, helping relieve platform congestion, particularly during the rush hours. This is the eighth track switchout as part of the Ōsaka Station improvement works.

First is the scene before the widening (2010.10.07):
_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_










The base of the new platform is already in place, with the slab sections and other elements stacked in the middle atop the new track in preparation for the three-day construction period.










Everything, even the heavy machinery, is packed tightly into the narrow space between two revenue tracks.










A bonus shot of part of the atrium section on the north side of the station.










Another set:
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

Plenty of these small crawler cranes stashed in preparation. 



















Kobelco CK90UR capable of lifting 4.9 tons. With a telescopic boom and compact body, it's well suited for work in constrained areas.










Switchout point










Switch is waiting to be installed.










Location of Platform 8


----------



## quashlo

*JR Ōsaka Station Platforms 7 and 8 widened: Part 2*

After completion of the work:
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

Showing the new canopy and widened platform from up above. The widened platforms are 260 m long.










East end track layout. The former Track No. 8 on the right has been severed, and in the distance, beyond the new Track No. 8, we can see the former switching track.










East end of the platform.










Looking west. The columns supporting the canopy no longer match up now that the north side of the platform has been pushed out.










Joint between the old and the new sections. Even with three days, there isn't enough time to complete everything, so these sections have been temporarily taped over.










Much of the new platform edge has been completed, though.










The removal of the through track has brought Platform 8 and 9 closer together.










At the east end, which isn't covered by the large station canopy under construction, they managed to build an extended canopy during the three-day period, featuring the same membrane material as the others.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Ōsaka Station Platforms 7 and 8 widened: Part 3*

Continued:
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

Quite a stark difference from before, and should greatly help platform congestion during the rush hours. I spot some tourists )), perhaps headed to Kyōto. The journey from Ōsaka Station to Kyōto Station is only 29 minutes and ¥540 on the _shin-kaisoku_ trains.










This is where the widened platform canopy ends.










Since the widened platform sections past this are not directly covered, there's some great views of the new Ōsaka Station, in all its glory.










Looking up from the west end.










All the door location signs on the platform surface have been updated. It doesn't look like they will be moving any of the signs or displays.










Looking east from the west end. Like at the east end, this section isn't covered by the station canopy, so they extended out the platform canopy here.










West end.










Old severed track and new track switch. Given that there's another half of a switch peeling off the new track here, it's clear they will be doing some further reorganization of the track layout.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Ōsaka Station Platforms 7 and 8 widened: Part 4*

Now, from Platform 9, taken 2010.10.18:
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

East end. In the distance is the famous red ferris wheel atop Hankyū's HEP Five mall.










The old rail is also severed here.










Simple steel frame of columns, beam, and girders support the widened section of platform.



















Apparently, they will be removing the old canopies on the sections directly underneath the station canopy. Only makes sense I suppose.










Perhaps pressed for time, there are sections underneath the widened platform where the old rails still remain.










These sections use steel-reinforced concrete.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Ōsaka Station Platforms 7 and 8 widened: Part 5*

Continued:
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

Apparently, portions of the elevated concourse immediately above the tracks will be opened to the public on November 1, perhaps including these escalators.



















Gondola-type cart and catwalks for canopy maintenance.










From the west end, looking east.










West end.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West 225-5000 series begins testing*

The new 225 series sets for the Hanwa Line / Kansai Airport Line have begun testing all over JR West's "urban network," including the Kyōto Line, Kosei Line, and Katamachi Line. The units are being tested both in 225-only and mixed 225 / 223 formations.

The third and fourth 225 series sets departing Tokuan Station together in 4+4 formation.





_Source: *JRwehksf* on YouTube_

A mixed 225 / 223 formation passing Ōmi Imazu Station on the Kosei Line.





_Source: *airportITM* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Hōryūji Station photos*

A quick tour through this unique station on the JR Yamatoji Line. Average daily station entries are 8,500 passengers. The new station building with elevated concourse level above the tracks was opened in March 2007, and is designed with Japanese architectural elements in homage to its namesake and World Heritage Site: Hōryūji Temple.
_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_

The stacked and sloped roof design is reminiscent of architecture in Ikaruga Town and the Kyōto / Nara area.























































Ticketing entrance has five gates in the array, all the old style with separator bars.










Before the improvements, the station had three tracks (one island platform + one side platform), but the rarely-used third track has been removed and the station downsized to two tracks (two side platforms).


----------



## quashlo

*Saga Arashiyama Station photos*

Nest is Saga Arashiyama Station on the JR Sagano Line (San'in Main Line) in Kyōto City. Average daily station entries are 5,200 passengers. The new station building with elevated concourse level above the tracks was opened in June 2008 as part of the double-tracking of the line and serves as JR's gateway to the Arashiyama area, a popular place to visit in Kyōto.
_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_










Interior incorporates simple Japanese architectural elements in the triangular roof, wall decorations, and floor motif.



















Like at Hōryūji Station, the faregates are old-style with bars. Plenty of older folks walking around who have come to visit Arashiyama.


----------



## quashlo

*Katsuragawa Station photos*

Next up on the station tours is Katsuragawa Station on the JR Kyōto Line (Tōkaidō Main Line) in Kyōto City. This station only opened in October 2008, and is generally a local-only stop (special rapid services skip the station completely, but a few rapid services that become locals west of Takatsuki also stop here). Platforms can handle 12-car trains (240 m). The station had been planned for years, but was put on hold for a bit due to delays in redevelopment around the station and roadway widening work underneath the station.
_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_

West Exit. A bit flamboyant for JR standards, perhaps.




























Typical public passage, allowing non-passengers to safely get across the tracks.










They've secured space for five gates but only have the bare minimum of three installed for the time being. These are the latest type, without the bars.










The station is located on a gentle curve.










Redevelopment is planned for the former Kirin Beer Kyōto Plant to house mixed-use retail and high-rise residential, and land readjustment began in 2008.


----------



## quashlo

*Shimamoto Station photos*

Now, a few photos of Shimamoto Station on the JR Kyōto Line (Tōkaidō Main Line) in Shimamoto Town, Ōsaka Prefecture. This station opened in March 2008 at the request of Shimamoto Town, closing up a 7.5 km interstation distance between Yamazaki and Takatsuki. Currently, average daily entries are 4,800 passengers (2009). Like Katsuragawa Station, this is mostly a local-only stop.
_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_



















Public passage. The station was established at the request of Shimamoto Town, necessitating that the local government pay for much of the cost of the new station. Given the town's poor financial state, the result is a "no-frills" station with just the bare minimums.










Three new-type faregates.










The slightly-curved platforms are designed to handle 12-car trains (240 m), which is the maximum length of trains currently operating in JR's urban network in the Kansai area. The station only has a single island platform serving the inner tracks, and trains on the outer tracks (usually "special rapid" _shin-kaisoku_ trains) do not stop. The station melody is the theme song from commercials for Suntory Old Whisky, drawing from Suntory's Yamazaki Distillery in Shimamoto Town.










Nicely-designed rotary and station plaza.


----------



## quashlo

*Kizu Station photos*

Next up on the tours is Kizu Station, a major hub in Kizugawa City, Kyōto Prefecture served by the JR Yamatoji Line (Kansai Main Line), Gakken Toshi Line (Katamachi Line), and Nara Line. The station consists of two island platforms (four tracks total), and was reconstructed with an elevated concourse and public passage in April 2007. Average daily entries are 3,100 passengers.
_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_










The curious exterior is supposed to represent the flowing waters of the Kizu River. Paying homage to towns that boomed with logging and the transport of wood, the exterior also features wood-grain accents.










The tracks are located on an embankment, so the concourse is actually elevated quite high above ground level of the surrounding area. The result is fairly long escalators and stairwells, and an additional down escalator for passengers.










Public passage. Very nicely designed given the level of ridership.










Old-style faregate array consisting of three gates.










The station building is new, but the platforms, with wooden canopies, remain untouched, adding some historical flavor. If you look closely at the platforms, you can see that they have actually been raised in the past, together with the electrification of the tracks.



















View of the new East Exit transit plaza from the platforms. This was newly constructed as part of the recent station improvements.


----------



## quashlo

*Kishibe Station construction updates: Part 1*

Suita City and JR West are currently in the process of building a new station building with elevated concourse and barrier-free access at this station on the JR Kyōto Line (Tōkaidō Line). The station is located near the future Suita Freight Terminal to be built on the site of the former Suita Marshalling Yards in Suita City and Settsu City, but as part of the terms for accepting the freight terminal, a new pedestrian deck will be constructed connecting to the new station building and spanning the freight tracks, along with a public passage connecting both sides of the station. Suita Freight Terminal is supposed to accept about half of the functions of the Umeda Freight Terminal to allow for the various redevelopment projects around JR Ōsaka Station.

Completion is scheduled for some time in 2010 (together with the new freight terminal), although since I haven't heard anything about an opening yet, I suspect it's probably delayed until at least 2011. According to this article, completion of the freight terminal has been delayed until 2013 due to archeological ruins / remains, but it seems likely they will still try to keep the opening of the passenger station as close to the original schedule as possible.

First, some renderings:
_Source: Suita City_

North Exit. Suita Freight Terminal will occupy the space between this and the main part of the station.










South Exit










The image says "interior," but more specifically, this is the public passage.










View from the north, at the west end (closer to Ōsaka).


----------



## quashlo

*Kishibe Station construction updates: Part 2*

Now, some photos, first from 2010.07.19:
_Source: http://kaze.blog.eonet.jp/_

View of the construction for the new station building from the existing ground-level platforms. Doing some work on the foundation (and underground facilities perhaps?)...










Some rebar tied together, for columns for the pedestrian bridge perhaps?










2010.08.16:
_Source: http://kaze.blog.eonet.jp/_

The skeleton of the new North Exit...



















2010.08.24:
_Source: http://kaze.blog.eonet.jp/_

Lots of heavy equipment on site, including a large blue crawler crane, undoubtedly used to help lift the beams for the pedestrian bridge spanning the freight tracks.



















2010.09.05:
_Source: http://kaze.blog.eonet.jp/_

Closer to the station, there's another two of the large blue cranes...










From an apartment building on the south side of the station, we can see that work is progressing quickly on the north half of the bridge (they've already started constructing the frame for the canopy). The side closer to the station appears to be moving slower, however.










Zooming in, we can the canopy columns are all in place, and the arches are lined up on the ground waiting to be lifted and attached.


----------



## dumbfword

Osaka station renovation is looking great. Any updates on Tokyo Station renovation?


----------



## quashlo

*New stations open at Haneda Airport International Terminal: Part 5*

Some videos:

First, a look at the Tōkyō Monorail just a week before the opening of the International Terminal and new station:





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

Next, a look at Keikyū a week before the opening:





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

kanaloco footage of the new Keikyū station on opening day. Cream Stew make an appearance.






Keikyū platform door operations. Since this is the only station in the network to use platform doors, and due to the sheer variety of equipment (both within Keikyū as well as from other operators, namely Toei, Hokusō, and Keisei), the situation is different than typical cases. The conductor must press a button to open both the train doors and the platform doors (they do not open simultaneously). The result is a few-seconds delay in being able to exit or enter the train. In addition, unlike the Yamanote Line, which has a Train Automatic Stopping Controller (TASC) system, there is no such system here to ensure that trains align properly with the gates, so operators must have good accuracy and precision when stopping the train. Probably, trying to get each operator's trains properly equipped for just this one set of platform doors was not palatable from a cost / feasibility perspective.





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

For the station approach melodies, Keikyū selected a famous pop song (SMAP's _Sekai ni hitotsu dake no hana_) to serve this purpose—an excellent choice, but they should only cycle it twice... Too long.





_Source: *JETOKIWA1985* on YouTube_

Tōkyō Monorail decorated one of their trains with a special flower wrapping. 





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Monorail extension to Tōkyō or Shimbashi Stations being investigated*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/national/news/CK2010091702000049.html



> It was revealed in September 16 that Tōkyō Monorail (HQ: Minato Word, Tōkyō; length: 17.8 km), which links Haneda Airport and Hamamatsuchō Station, has begun a serious analysis of whether to extend the line to JR Tōkyō Station or JR Shimbashi Station. With the conversion of Haneda Airport to a 24-hour international hub next month, the railway hopes to improve connections to Narita Airport and strengthen capacity between the two airports.
> 
> The limited number of lines serving Hamamatsuchō Station is one factor in the railway’s decision to begin studies. The current terminal at Hamamatsuchō forces passengers traveling by monorail parent company JR East to change trains twice when traveling from Haneda Airport to Narita Airport. As a result, when it comes to convenience, the monorail is at a disadvantage compared to other competing transport modes such as coach buses.
> 
> Assuming the monorail were extended to Tōkyō Station, passengers will only need to change trains once, via JR East’s _Narita Express_. This would lead to significant reductions in journey time and improved competitiveness for the monorail.
> 
> Meanwhile, assuming the monorail were extended to Shimbashi Station, it would be possible to have _Narita Express_ trains, which currently skip the station while traveling on the JR Yokosuka Line, serve the station, providing for a transfer connection.
> 
> According to preliminary cost estimates by Tōkyō Monorail, the pricetag for a Tōkyō Station extension would be over ¥100 billion, but an extension to Shimbashi Station (excluding station construction) could be completed for one-third of that cost. It’s believed that an extension could be constructed and completed in as quickly as a few years.


----------



## quashlo

*Appeals on both sides over Odakyū noise lawsuit*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/national/news/20100913-OYT1T00745.htm



> In the lawsuit filed by 118 residents and others living along the Odakyū Line in Tōkyō Prefecture demanding that Odakyū Electric Railway compensate them to a total of approx. ¥780 million as a result of damage to their health from noise, on September 13 the railway appealed to the Tōkyō High Court the August 31 Tōkyō District Court decision ordering it to compensate 42 of the plaintiffs to a total of approx. ¥11 million, saying it was dissatisfied with the judgment.
> 
> Spokespersons for the railway said, "The decision identified a specific limit for tolerable noise not based on any clear foundation, and we were forced to conclude that we must bring this to a higher court." Meanwhile, the spokesperson for the plaintiffs, attorney Saitō Takeshi, said, "We are also disappointed with the decision, including the scope of what was deemed necessary for compensation," and announced his plan to file an appeal on September 14.


----------



## quashlo

*Odakyū Line photos*

Some early morning photos of the Odakyū Odawara Line near Shimo-Kitazawa. This section is currently a mess with all the construction to underground and quadruple-track the tracks. (2010.10.05).
_Source: http://thankyou2200.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_

Shimo-Kitazawa. Despite the time, commuters are already up and about. Destination board:
5:53 Express for Odawara (10 cars)
6:01 Local for Hon-Atsugi (8 cars)
6:08 Express for Odawara (10 cars)










Up and down, side to side...



















At Setagaya Daita. Although there's not so much coverage, this is probably one of the more impressive projects going in Tōkyō, given that they are undergrounding and quadruple-tracking simultaneously, all in extremely tight conditions.










No visible changes near the launch box for the TBM.










Higashi-Kitazawa Station.










Express for Shinjuku. 










A 4000 series express for Shinjuku leaving the station. In the distance is the Tōkyō Camii, a mosque and Turkish cultural center.










A through-servicing Tōkyō Metro train, a 6000 series express bound for Matsudo on the JR Jōban Line.










Express for Odawara. On the night of October 8, they apparently switched out this section of track with the new track to the right.


----------



## quashlo

*Keiō photos*

Some photos of Keiō trains and stations (2010.09.24):
_Source: http://thankyou2200.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_

7000 series local for Takao-san-guchi approaching Sasazuka. In the background is Takashimaya Times Square in Shinjuku.



















Toei 10-000 series, the older of two Toei's two series of trains on the Shinjuku Line.










At Chitose Karasuyama.










Kugayama Station on the Inokashira Line.










Kugayama Station. The station was converted to an elevated concourse type in 2005.










Still looks good as new...










Now at Kichijōji, the terminus of the Inokashira Line. They're also doing some station improvements here, to shorten the walking distance to the faregates (if I remember correctly).










Hop on the JR Chūō Rapid to Musashi Koganei Station. Work still proceeds at the North Exit.


----------



## quashlo

*Toden Arakawa Line and Toei Nippori ‒ Toneri Liner photos*

Random shots:
_Source: http://thankyou2200.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_

The entrance at bottom right leads to Minowabashi Station on the Toden Arakawa Line.










May not look like it, but the building on the right is a pair of public restrooms. Much about the Arakawa Line is very retro... 










The master controller on the streetcar says it was manufactured in 1962 by Nippon Sharyō.










With the Sky Tree as a backdrop...










And at Kumanomae Station...



















A jaunt on the Nippori ‒ Toneri Liner back to Nippori...


----------



## quashlo

*Tōhoku Through Line construction updates (Part 1)*

A handful of photos of this project to build new track and rehabilitate existing track between Ueno and Tōkyō Stations to bring Utsunomiya Line, Takasaki Line, and possibly Jōban Line trains directly into Tōkyō Station. In the past, the three lines had a direct connection to Tōkyō Station, but this was removed when they constructed the Tōhoku Shinkansen, so really, this project is just bringing back and reconnecting those two tracks.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Between Akihabara and Tōkyō. This is the location of the future approach. Because of limited right-of-way, much of the new track will be elevated above the Tōhoku Shinkansen. In order to construct the rest of the approach, they will need to remove the existing infrastructure to the left.










Riding on a southbound Keihin-Tōhoku Line train gives a good impression of just how high the structure needs to get. In the distance is the Tōhoku Shinkansen elevated structure which will now be decked over. Most of the work is concentrated in areas where they currently have the space.










As we pass through Kanda Station, they've clearly done some work to the Shinkansen structure here, and columns and beams are already in place in certain locations. They'll probably continue building the supports for the second level, moving towards Akihabara.










The new approach at the Tōkyō end. This is where the Shinkansen tracks veer left a bit and where the new elevated structure will drop one level to connect with the Tōkaidō Line. These are some pretty large steel beams, jutting far into (but above) the Keihin-Tōhoku Line track. In the distance, high up, is the giant blue crane that lifts the beams into place.










As we approach Tōkyō Station alongside a Shinkansen train, they are working on upgrading and replacing the existing track infrastructure. Looks like the second siding for the Tōkaidō Line has been removed, but one still remains, perhaps the bare minimum to keep service operating efficiently without disruption.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōhoku Through Line construction updates (Part 2)*

For Part 2, we move to Shinagawa Station, where they're doing some track and platform work to allow Tōkaidō Line trains to turn back at this station. There doesn't seem to be a lot of news on this, so the project details are a little bit unclear, but it's definitely for the Tōhoku Through Line, probably to allow Utsunomiya Line, Takasaki Line, and Jōban Line trains to turn back at Shinagawa,
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

North end of Platform 10, closer to Tamachi Station. Platform 9 and 10 are part of a single island platform for emergency / irregular use only, and no regular service departs from here. As part of the construction work, they completely removed Track No. 10 several months ago and erected fencing on the platform. They seem to be doing some interesting work here, since it appears they've demolished part of Platform 10, but not all of it.










Down on platform level, this is the scene along the central part of Platform 10. There was originally a through track adjacent to Track No. 10, so the site isn't as constrained as for some other projects. Lots of heavy machinery on site, though, including small crawler cranes and excavators. Currently, these special platforms aren't connected to the outbound track of the Tōkaidō Line, so in order to be able to serve Tōhoku Through Line trains turning back, they'll need a new connection. The track layout is quite complex at Shinagawa, however, and Platforms 11 and 12 currently used by outbound Tōkaidō Line trains actually curve off to the east at the north end. Platforms 9 and 10, however, are parallel to the Yamanote Line tracks and more straight... So perhaps, they will be completely redesigning the platforms to more closely parallel the curves of the outbound track. This could explain some of the strange work going on.










Southern end of Platform 10 closer to Ōimachi. They don't appear to have done much here other than remove the tracks and lay down some wood for machinery access, but perhaps they don't intend to do anything major here other than platform renovation. After all, if they want to bring back the through track between Track No. 10 and Track No. 11, that doesn't leave much space to do anything.










South end, looking from Platform 6.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East announces December 2010 service changes*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2010/20100916.pdf



> At JR East, we will open the Tōhoku Shinkansen extension from Hachinohe to Shin-Aomori on December 4, 2010.
> 
> With the opening of Shin-Aomori, travel time from the Greater Tōkyō area to the Aomori area will be greatly reduced, and through improved connections with conventional limited express trains at Shin-Aomori, travel time to the Hirosaki and Hokkaidō areas will also be reduced.
> 
> In the Greater Tōkyō area, we will implement service changes to improve the convenience of the Tōkyō Mega Loop and relieve congestion in the evening periods.
> 
> ...
> 
> *Improvements to the convenience of the Tōkyō Mega Loop*
> The Tōkyō Mega Loop refers to JR East's peripheral lines in the Tōkyō area which serve multiple nodes connecting to other railway operators, and consists of the Musashino Line, Keiyō Line, Nambu Line, and Yokohama Line.
> 
> *New direct-service trains from the Musashino Line to Ōmiya Station*
> As new direct-service trains connecting Ōmiya Station on the Tōhoku Main Line to the Musashino Line's east (for Nishi-Funabashi) and west (for Hachiōji and Fuchū Honmachi) ends, we will establish the new _Shimousa_ and _Musashino_ services, improving convenience and journey time to Ōmiya Station from along the Musashino Line.
> 
> Stopping pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Shimousa_ (direct-service trains between Musashino Line east end and Ōmiya Station)
> Stops at all stations between Musashi Urawa and Kaihin Makuhari.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Origin           Dep.Time   Arr. Minami-Koshigaya     Dest.           Arr.Time
> BOUND FOR: Ōmiya direction
> Nishi-Funabashi   06:38      07:13                    Ōmiya            07:38
> Shin-Narashino    16:07      16:49                    Ōmiya            17:13
> Nishi-Funabashi   19:15      19:48                    Ōmiya            20:11
> 
> BOUND FOR: Nishi-Funabashi direction
> Ōmiya             09:30      09:54                    Kaihin Makuhari  10:42
> Ōmiya             18:03      18:31                    Nishi-Funabashi  19:04
> Ōmiya             20:57      21:24                    Shin-Narashino   22:11
> 
> _Musashino_ (direct-service trains between Musashino Line west end and Ōmiya Station)
> Trains departing from Fuchū Honmachi stop at Kita-Fuchū, Nishi-Kokubunji, Shin-Kodaira, Shin-Akitsu, Higashi-Tokorozawa, Niiza, and Kita-Asaka.
> Trains departing from Hachiōji stop at Tachikawa, Shin-Kodaira, Shin-Akitsu, Higashi-Tokorozawa, Niiza, and Kita-Asaka.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Origin           Dep.Time   Arr. Kita-Asaka     Dest.      Arr.Time
> BOUND FOR: Ōmiya direction
> Fuchū Honmachi    07:34      07:59             Ōmiya     08:11
> Fuchū Honmachi    08:29      08:54             Ōmiya     09:10
> Hachiōji          09:55      10:38             Ōmiya     10:50
> Hachiōji          16:52      17:32             Ōmiya     17:44
> 
> BOUND FOR: Hachiōji direction
> Ōmiya             08:53      09:08             Hachiōji  09:50
> Ōmiya             15:52      16:08             Hachiōji  16:45
> Ōmiya             18:47      19:06             Hachiōji  19:47
> 
> *New rapid-service trains on the Nambu Line*
> During the midday period (trains departing Musashi Kosugi between 10:00 and 15:00), we will establish rapid-service trains running twice an hour in both directions, improving the convenience and speed of the Nambu Line. As a result, the current journey time between Kawasaki and Noborito will be reduced by approx. 5 minutes.
> 
> Stopping pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Other service improvements*
> *Increased convenience for lines in the Greater Tōkyō area*
> Through increasing the range of through-services or increasing the number of services, we will improve convenience in the Greater Tōkyō area.
> 
> On the Musashino Line, we will expand through-service to Tōkyō Station during the midday period on weekends and holidays.
> On the Keiyō Line, we will expand through-service onto the Sotobō Line during the midday period.
> On the Yokohama Line, we will relieve overcrowding by increasing the number of trains during the evening period.
> On the Nambu Line, we will relieve overcrowding by extending services running during the evening period. (Takes effect March 2011)
> *Introduction of new rolling stock*
> 
> On the Keiyō Line, we will continue introducing new wide-body rolling stock (E233 series) to relieve overcrowding.
> *Modifications to service structure*
> Due to declining ridership, we will modify a portion of limited express services in the Greater Tōkyō area:
> 
> Elimination of some services, during weekends and holidays only
> _Akagi_ (Takasaki Line, Jōetsu Line)
> _Shiosai_ (Sōbu Line, Narita Line)
> _Wakashio_ (Sotobō Line)
> 
> Elimination of some services, during weekdays only
> _Ayame_ (Sōbu Line, Narita Line)
> 
> Elimination of some services
> _Odoriko_ (Tōkaidō Line)
> _Sazanami_ (Uchibō Line)
> 
> Elimination (conversion to irregular service)
> _Minakami_ (Takasaki Line, Jōetsu Line)
> 
> Elimination
> _Ohayō Tochigi_, _Hometown Tochigi_ (Utsunomiya Line)


Just when I was beginning to wonder what they wanted to do with this "Tōkyō Mega Loop"... An interesting idea, and I'm curious how well it will work.

Not so ecstatic about the Nambu Line rapid service... For only five minutes, seems like they should just have increased frequency across the entire line. However, this marks the return of rapid service on the Nambu Line, which was last seen in 1969, when JR was still JNR.

According to press releases from the Hachiōji Branch Office of JR East, they will also be adjusting schedules on the Chūō Rapid Line, Ōme Line, and Itsukaichi Line, bringing them closer to "pattern" schedules and allowing them to decrease journeys on the intercity _Azusa_ and _Kaiji_ limited express trains between Kōfu and Shinjuku by as much as five minutes.


----------



## quashlo

*Yamanote Line platform doors at Meguro Station in service*

I let this one slip in the last batch of updates.

Platform doors are now installed at both trial stations (Ebisu and Meguro) and they will be surveying the effectiveness and the impact to dwell times and scheduling before introducing the doors to the rest of the stations. Doors are still not installed at the stopping locations for Car No. 7 and Car No. 10, as the six-door cars are still being phased out.





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*JR Ichikawa Station South Exit station plaza and pedestrian deck*

A few pictures of the recently-improved South Exit area at JR Ichikawa Station. The pedestrian deck was opened in February of this year, with the station plaza following in March. Ichikawa Station is a major station on the Sōbu Main Line between Tōkyō and Chiba, and both local (Sōbu Local Line) and rapid (Sōbu Rapid Line) trains stop here. Average daily entries are 58,900 passengers.
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

First, an aerial to get us oriented. JR Ichikawa Station is at center, and adjacent to the station's South Exit is the recently-completed I-link Town Ichikawa redevelopment project. The East Tower is 37 stories (130 m) with 398 apartments, while the West Tower is 45 stories (160 m) and 572 condominiums. Also included are retail, a nursing home, government facilities, a library, and a day care facility. Most of the project came online in 2009.










The scene leaving JR Ichikawa Station at the South Exit. Escalators and stairwells take you to the second-level pedestrian deck or to ground level. An additional third level above is accessible by stairs or elevator.










Second-level pedestrian deck, which is covered and directly connected to both I-link Town Ichikawa towers.










Third-level pedestrian deck, which is open-air. On the other side of the glass is the train station, roughly at the same elevation, allowing visitors to get their trainspotting and people-watching done.










From the West Tower, showing the bi-level pedestrian deck. Behind, a Sōbu Local Line train is stopped at the station.



















The roadway on the south side of the station was widened.










From the East Tower:


----------



## quashlo

*Mobile Suica to begin accepting Android smartphones*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2010/20101001.pdf



> JR East will provide Mobile Suica service to KDDI's new FeliCa-compatible Android-based smartphones. The start of service is scheduled for the first half of FY2011.
> 
> East Japan Railway Company (HQ: Shibuya Ward, Tōkyō; President and Representative Director: Seino Satoshi; JR East) will provide Mobile Suica service to KDDI's FeliCa-compatible (IC-chip loaded) Android-based mobile phones ("Android smartphones") in the first half of FY2011.
> 
> Mobile Suica launched in January 2006, and is currently in use by approx. 2.18 million registered members. From March 2010, we have launched autocharge services for Mobile Suica, which, together with the diverse service menu we have provided up to date, has received high praise from our customers.
> 
> By expanding our Mobile Suica service to Android smartphones, JR East will provide high-quality services such as railway usage, Shinkansen tickets, and electronic money to the ever-growing percentage of smartphone users.
> 
> In the future, JR East will continue to deliver a more convenient, more pleasant lifestyle to our customers through the Mobile Suica service.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East wins Frontier Design Award for new smartphone augmented reality technology*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2010/20101002.pdf



> At JR East, in order to meet the goals expressed in our Group Business Vision 2020 plan to "improve customer satisfaction," we have been working to create stations that are comfortable and pleasant to use.
> 
> Our research on "Station Space Information Systems using Floor-Surface Signage and Smartphones"—currently being undertaken at our Smart Station Laboratory with the goal of realizing a station interior navigation system that meets the needs of every customer—has received a FY2010 Good Design / Frontier Design Award.
> 
> We will now continue our research and development in making comfortable and pleasant stations through active use of these technologies.
> 
> *Development goals*
> We believe that provision of information inside train stations that meets the needs of each and every customer is vital. As a result, by crafting a system that provides the necessary information to customers' smartphones, we can create "easy-to-use stations" for each and every customer, leading to improved passenger service.
> 
> *Development details*
> Using smartphones, we are developing a station interior information system using augmented reality (AR) technology. Floor-surface signs featuring AR identification marks are installed at specific locations, allowing for the display of information regarding the location of station facilities when scanning the floor-surface signs using a smartphone. Through use of this technology, we are now able to display directional information even in station interior environments where GPS and electronic compass technology is non-functional. Currently, we are continuing research and development of the technology inside our Smart Station Laboratory at the JR East Research and Development Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing recognition rate and marker analysis at the Smart Station Laboratory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augmented reality (AR) display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facility information display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartphone top page (left) and typical camera image (right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AR display (left) and facility information display (right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Station interior map display


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro reveals group business structure in Tōkyō Metro – Toei Subway merger talks*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/national/news/CK2010090902000034.html



> It has been revealed that among Tōkyō Metro group companies, which handle everything from property leasing to golf practice grounds, all twelve (with the exception of one) are top companies posting regular profits, and that the majority of group company employees are former Metro employees. Tōkyō Metro is a special company where the national government and Tōkyō Metropolitan Government own 100% of all company stock, but for a company that has received tax money to expand its business operations, the news is likely to have a profound impact on how the company will eventually be privatized.
> 
> The information was revealed in documents submitted at a conference between the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government and the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) to discuss a merger between Tōkyō Metro and the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government’s Toei Subway, held September 8.
> 
> According to the documents, Tōkyō Metro has a total of twelve subsidiary companies, including six “outsource” companies contracted to perform outsourced work related to railway operations such as rolling stock and track maintenance; five “profit-focused” companies managing golf practice grounds and retail facilities such as the Shinjuku Metro Shokudōgai restaurant mall; and one company purposed to encourage increased ridership by passengers with physical disabilities. For the fiscal year ending March 2010, Metro subsidiary companies posted net profits of ¥1.7 billion, including ¥580 million for Metro Commerce Co., Ltd., which receives contracts for station retail management.
> 
> In addition, 39 out of the 41 full-time executive positions in Metro subisidiaries are currently filled by ex-Tōkyō Metro employees who have retired or been transferred from Tōkyō Metro, and average annual officer compensation is ¥12 million.
> 
> Citing the Toei Subway’s long-term debt, Tōkyō Metro officials have expressed hesitation to the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government, which has been pushing for a merger. Tōkyō vice-governor Inose Naoki criticized the current situation: “The Metro is a public corporation funded using tax money from the Metropolitan and national governments. The profits should be used to improve passenger service.” Inose has been calling for a unification of fare structure and services through the merger, and a return of profits gained back to the Metro users.
> 
> In response to an interview by _Tōkyō Shimbun_, Metro spokespersons said, “Many of the business duties require specialized knowledge and skills, as well as intimate coordination with the Metro itself. As a result, we need retired or transfer employees for these executive positions. This is no different than any other corporation that has a group business structure.”


Another article here also says that the Toei Subway has three related companies handling maintenance / administration, real estate management, and other tasks, as well as one related entity. Out of the 16 executive positions in those companies, ten are transfers or former employees of the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government Bureau of Transportation.

Tōkyō MX news report (2010.09.08):


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro and GEO team up to provide DVD rental machines in subway stations*
http://www.rbbtoday.com/article/2010/09/29/70917.html



> Tōkyō Metro and DVD rental shop GEO will install "GEO BOX" automatic DVD rental machines inside Tōkyō Metro stations and launch a service where users can rent DVDs on the subway. Ten stations are scheduled to receive the machines, which will gradually enter service beginning October 1.
> 
> The GEO BOX unit contains 1,000 DVDs. Customers input their email address into the monitor and after passing their credit card through the reader to pay the ¥100 per DVD rental fee (12 hour time-limit for new titles, 24-hour limit for other titles), the requested title is provided. Returns are handled by inserting the DVDs into the same GEO BOX.
> 
> All units are installed outside the paid station area in "easy-to-find locations" (Tōkyō Metro's Business Development Department).
> 
> GEO already has 40 such automatic rental units in operation in the Greater Tōkyō area inside supermarkets and convenience stores, but this is the first time the company is venturing inside subway stations. Exact locations can be confirmed on the GEO BOX homepage.
> 
> The stations receiving the units are Nihonbashi, Ginza, Higashi-Ginza, Shibuya, Tameike ‒ Sannō, Meiji Jingū-mae, Iidabashi, Azabu Jūban, Shirokane ‒ Takanawa, and Tsukishima.
> 
> For rentals, returning the DVD is more cumbersome than renting it. Spokespersons for Tōkyō Metro say, "We will continue to provide convenient services to our customers. If the program proves popular, we would love to expand it." For passengers commuting to or from work and school, it may just prove a convenient option.


----------



## quashlo

*Groundbreaking on Shibuya Station Block Land Readjustment Project*
http://www.tokyu.co.jp/contents_index/guide/news/101013.html
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2010/2010-1013.html
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2010/20101005.pdf



> In the Shibuya Station Block centered around Shibuya Station, following the _Shibuya Station Block Basic Improvements Plan_ (June 2008) and master plan approval (June 2009), landowners (Tōkyū Corporation, East Japan Railway Company, and Tōkyō Metro Co., Ltd.) and the Urban Renaissance Agency have been advancing plans for a land readjustment project to reconstruct and expand public facilities such as the station plaza in coordination with the upgrade of railway facility functions and station tenant building redevelopment.
> 
> Tomorrow (October 14), pursuant to the provisions of Article 4, Paragraph 1 of the Land Readjustment Act, the Shibuya Station Block Land Readjustment Project, a Tōkyō Metropolitan Government urban planning project, is scheduled to be approved to take effect, and we have begun groundbreaking for the project.
> 
> *About the Shibuya Station Block Land Readjustment Project, a Tōkyō Metropolitan Government urban planning project*
> 
> *Name*
> Shibuya Station Block Land Readjustment Project, a Tōkyō Metropolitan Government urban planning project
> 
> *Executor*
> Shibuya Station Block Land Readjustment Project Co-Executors:
> 
> Tōkyū Corporation
> Urban Renaissance Agency (UR), an Independent Administrative Corporation
> Due to its extensive experience and expertise in a wide variety of work dealing with land readjustment projects in existing urbanized areas, as well as its neutrality and impartiality, UR has been brought in to participate in this project to offer project technical support and assist in the smooth advancement of this complex project, which requires coordination with a variety of urban infrastructures converging in this location, including railway facilities.
> *Landowners*
> Tōkyū Corporation
> East Japan Railway Company
> Tōkyō Metro Co., Ltd.
> 
> *Project Zone*
> Portions of Dōgenzaka Itchōme, Dōgenzaka Nichōme, Shibuya Itchōme, Shibuya Nichōme, Shibuya Sanchōme, and Higashi Itchōme in Shibuya Ward
> 
> *Scheduled Final Approval Date*
> October 14, 2010
> 
> *Execution Period*
> FY2010 - FY2026
> 
> *Project Qualities and Significance*
> 
> Through the redesign and expansion of public facilities such as a station plaza in the zone centered on Shibuya Station—one of the largest public transport terminals in Japan—this project will create a safe and pleasant urban space and become a chance for connected urban renewal in the areas surrounding Shibuya Station, which have been identified as an Urban Renewal Emergency Improvements Area.
> Through public-private partnerships, this project will be executed in unison with other projects including upgrades to Shibuya Station's functionality and station tenant building redevelopments, and as part of the large-scale Urban Renewal Project, will seek to upgrade urban infrastructures.
> Timed with the undergrounding of the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line currently under construction and through-service with the Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line and in coordination with functionality upgrades to both JR and Tōkyō Metro Shibuya Station, this project will three-dimensionally redesign public space such as station plazas and seek to strengthen the functions of Shibuya Station as a transport hub.
> *Primary Elements of the Plan*
> 
> Improvements to the east and west station plazas (including the East Exit underground plaza and West Exit taxi pool), creating a safe and pleasant pedestrian space and strengthening the functionality of the station as a hub for multiple transportation modes.
> Together with improvements to the east and west station plazas, relocation of the Ginza Line viaduct columns and Shibuya Creek.
> Construction of rainwater retention facilities below the East Exit station plaza, creating a safe and comfortable neighborhood that is resistant to water damage.
> Construction of two public passages connecting the east and west station plazas on the north and south sides, creating a pleasant pedestrian space by securing the continuity and unity of the two station plazas.


First, an aerial of the station area:









_Original image from http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

Plan images:
_Source: Shibuya Ward_

Red area is the extent of the Urban Renewal Emergency Improvements Area. Orange is the Shibuya Station Block.










Existing conditions. The four bay tracks at right in the drawing (at top in the bird's-eye view) are the Tōyoko Line.










Bird's-eye view after the improvements. Tōkyū's Shibuya Hikarie project (34 stories) currently under construction peeks in from the top left corner. Undergrounding of the Tōyoko Line platforms allows them to build a new station tenant building above the station.










Surface and aboveground levels. The Ginza Line coming in from the top right corner would be converted to an island platform configuration and the Saikyō Line platforms, almost invisible in the existing drawing, would be moved up parallel to the Yamanote Line.










Pedestrian deck










Underground level










Urban design improvements near Shibuya Creek.










East Exit station plaza conceptual sketch. Looks like they want to do some sort of screening to hide the Ginza Line viaduct.










West Exit station plaza conceptual sketch. This area is a mess right now on foot, since you have to walk through the bus zone in the middle... Will be nice to have a dedicated pedestrian connection at street level.


----------



## quashlo

*Testing and crew training on Tōkyō Metro 16000 series begins*

A few videos of the start of testing and crew training on the new 16000 series for the Chiyoda Line. Units are being tested not only on the Chiyoda Line, but also on the Odakyū Odawara Line and Tama Line and the JR Jōban Local Line, which all have through-service arrangements with the Chiyoda Line.

At Ayase Station and Shin-Ochanomizu Station:





_Source: *shinkyuvideo* on YouTube_

At Yoyogi Uehara Station. In both this and the next video, the train sounds quite different from even the 15000 series, perhaps because of the PMSMs.





_Source: *tobu2181* on YouTube_

At Yoyogi Kōen Station:





_Source: *tobu2181* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Vintage Eidan Subway manner posters: Part 1*

Vintage manner posters used on the Eidan Subway (now known as Tōkyō Metro). With all the cultural references (both Japanese and Western) and parodies, it's quite interesting as pop art.  Enjoy!
_Source: http://pinktentacle.com/_

All descriptions and analysis are quoted directly from the original blog post.

*October 1982*
"The Three Annoying Train Monsters"
The three annoying train monsters shown in the poster are Nesshii (the sleeping monster), Asshii (the leg-crossing monster), and Shinbunshii (the newspaper-reading monster).










*July 1976*
"The Seat Monopolizer"
Inspired by Charlie Chaplin's "The Great Dictator," this poster encourages passengers not to take up more seat space than necessary.










*June 1977*
"Don't forget your umbrella"
This poster of the high-class courtesan Agemaki (from the kabuki play "Sukeroku"), whose captivating beauty was said to make men forgetful, is meant to remind passengers to take their umbrellas when they leave the train. 










*March 1979*
"Space Invader"
This 1979 poster pays tribute to the extremely popular Space Invaders video arcade game and encourages passengers to read their newspapers without invading the space of other passengers.










*May 1979*
"Isami-ashi: Wait behind the white line"
The image of sumo wrestlers locked in combat serves as a reminder for passengers to stand safely behind the white line when waiting for the train. 










*October 1981*
"Don't forget your umbrella"
The text at the top of this poster -- which shows Jesus overwhelmed with umbrellas at the Last Supper -- reads "Kasane-gasane no kami-danomi" (lit. "Wishing to God again and again"). The poster makes a play on the words "kasa" (umbrella) and "kasane-gasane" (again and again).










*March 1977*
"Shimatta"
This poster warns passengers against getting their shoulder bags caught in the train doors.


----------



## quashlo

*Vintage Eidan Subway manner posters: Part 2*

*May 1981*
"The Non-Thinker"
The image of a cross-legged version of Auguste Rodin's "The Thinker" aims to encourage passengers to sit in a way that is considerate of other passengers. 










*April 1979*
"Do not rush onto the train"
This poster advises passengers not to rush onto the train at the last moment. The text (かけこみ禁寺） is a play on the words かけこみ禁止 (kakekomi kinshi - "don't rush onto the train") and かけこみ寺 (Kakekomi-dera - Kakekomi temple), which has long been known as a sanctuary for married women fleeing their husbands.










*September 1978*
"Clearly show your train pass"
The image of Napoleon holding a partially concealed train pass is meant to remind passengers to clearly show their train passes to the station attendant when passing through the gates. The dictionary page in the background appears to be a reference to Napoleon's famous quote, "The word 'impossible' is not in my dictionary."










*April 1977*
"When the bell chimes, it's too late"
This poster, which depicts Cinderella rushing from the ball at the stroke of midnight, is meant to warn passengers against the danger of trying to rush into the train after the departure chime sounds.










*December 1977*
"Mary is tired"
The image of Mary carrying baby Jesus aims to encourage passengers to give up their seats to mothers with small children.










*June 1980*
"Wasureemon"
Doraemon offers a friendly reminder not to forget your umbrella. The text at the bottom is a suggestion to write your name, address and company name (or school name) on your possessions.










*November 1982*
"Non-smoking Time"
The image of John Wayne on a mock cover of Time magazine serves as a reminder not to smoke on the platform during non-smoking hours (7:00-9:30 AM and 5:00-7:00 PM).










More posters are available at: http://pinktentacle.com/2010/08/vintage-tokyo-subway-manner-posters/


----------



## quashlo

*Station area aerials: Part 1*

A series of photos showing aerial (bird's eye) shots of station areas. Gives a good idea of the scale and type of development around each station. All original images are from the famous blog http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/, with my translations overlaid.

*Warabi Station*
JR: 58,700 daily entries (2009)









_Original image from http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

*Urawa Station*
JR: 79,400 daily entries (2009)









_Original image from http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

*Kawaguchi Station*
JR: 79,500 daily entries (2009)









_Original image from http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

*Ōmiya Station*
JR: 236,400 daily entries (2009)
Tōbu: 139,400 daily entries and exits (2009)
Saitama New Urban Transit: 47,500 daily entries and exits (2009)









_Original image from http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

*Musashi Urawa Station*
JR: 45,300 daily entries (2009)









_Original image from http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

*Urawa Misono Station*
Saitama Railway: 5,100 daily entries (2009)









_Original image from http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

*Koshigaya Station*
Tōbu: 46,000 daily entries and exits (2008)









_Original image from http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

*Koshigaya Laketown Station*
JR: 13,800 daily entries (2009)









_Original image from http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_


----------



## quashlo

*Preview of JR West 225 series: Part 1*

On 2010.10.23 and 2010.10.24, JR West held small open houses for the new 225 series inner-suburban units at Kōbe Station, Ōsaka Station, Tennōji Station, and Kyōto Station. The units are supposed to enter revenue service on 2010.12.01, but I don't know if that's both the 0 and 5000 classes, or just one of them.

Anyways, first up is the 225-0 series for the Tōkaidō Main Line / San'yō Main Line (Biwako Line, JR Kyōto Line, JR Kōbe Line), Kosei Line, Hokuriku Main Line, etc. _shin-kaisoku_ (special rapid) services.

Part 1. These are from the display at Ōsaka Station (2010.10.23).
_Source: http://blog.livedoor.jp/mugenation/_

They were considerate enough to sign the train as a _shin-kaisoku_, even if it wasn't actually in service...










Not a whole lot of difference with the existing 223 series, although the moquettes are supposedly a little more colorful now.



















New yellow warning strips warning passengers not to get their hands or belongings stuck in the door pocket. They also added indicator lights underneath the lintels that light up when the door opens and closes.










Similar to the 321 series, the 225 series has dual LCD units installed up and down the corridor, hanging from the ceiling. This is an improvement over the 223 series, which only had LED scroll-type displays. Left side will display next station and other passenger information, right side will display advertisements.










Auxiliary flip seating










Barrier-free restroom. Pretty utilitarian, much like the rest of the train...










Cab


----------



## quashlo

*Preview of JR West 225 series: Part 2*

Part 2. These are from the display at Kōbe Station (2010.10.23)
_Source: http://chicken855.seesaa.net/_

Way too crowded to take pictures... :lol:










Priority seating, distinguished by the color pictograms on the head sheet.










View when seated










Standee rings. They increased the diameter and made them yellow to make them easier to find and grasp. They also increased the total number of them in each car, making the sets a little more friendly to standees.










They lowered the overhead rack height and also removed sharp corners on the seat handles to prevent injury during sudden stops or collisions.










Himeji end car










Kumoha 224-1
Ku = control car (i.e., cab)
Mo = motor car
Ha = car with regular seating










Single-arm pantograph. The 223 series were double-arm.


----------



## quashlo

*Preview of JR West 225 series: Part 3*

Part 3.
Next up is the 225-5000 series for Kansai Airport Rapid and Kishūji Rapid services on the Hanwa Line and Kansai Airport Line. These are from the display at Tennōji Station (2010.10.24).
_Source: http://ameblo.jp/hiro-k-w325/_

Arriving at JR Tennōji Station...










Apparently they were using the LCD screens inside the station to advertise the open house. First 1,000 people who lined up were allowed inside the train.










Railfans everywhere.




























Interior is 1+2 configuration for the convenience of KIX passengers and their luggage.










Cab




























Same type as the 225-0...










Lowered overhead racks










Door indicator lights










Just peeking in from the top are the door control buttons.


----------



## quashlo

*Preview of JR West 225 series: Part 4*

Part 4.
_Source: http://ameblo.jp/hiro-k-w325/_

These moquettes are much better... The 225-0 ones are a little drab, to be honest.










Apparently, visitors who took the opportunity to try out the seats thought they were a little too hard... Perhaps they'll get more comfortable as they get worn in.










Priority seating. Apparently the seats are also numbered, so perhaps in the future they may try to do some special reserved seat service (?).










Opening the emergency window.










The ubiquitous window curtain, pretty much a staple for any line not running completely underground, although some of the more modern stock is switching to special film or glass to block out UV rays, etc.










Wheelchair space










Pantograph










Appears to be a pantograph mount, with no pantograph attached.










Small step extension off the car sides... These are new.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West announces large expansion of women-only cars*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/trend/101117/trd1011171953004-n1.htm



> In regards to the the women-only cars currently in service on eight JR West lines including the Ōsaka Loop Line and Tōkaidō Line during the weekday morning rush hour as a strategy to prevent _chikan_ (groping) and other harassment of female passengers, on November 17 JR West announced that it will expand the women-only cars starting next spring to operate everyday (including Saturdays, Sundays, and holidays) and all day from the start to the end of service.
> 
> This is the second example of such a program following the Kōbe Municipal Subway, and the first among a JR group company and major private railway. JR West says, "In an effort to meet the increasing needs of female passengers and knowledge that these cases occur regardless of the time of day or the day of the week, we have decided to expand the service."
> 
> JR West introduced its women-only cars in FY2002, limiting them to weekdays between the start of service and 9:00 am, and between 5:00 pm and 9:00 pm. Currently, the cars are in service on the rapid and local trains on the full length of the Ōsaka Loop Line as well as portions of other lines including the Tōkaidō Line and Hanwa Line.
> 
> However, even after introduction, many female passengers continually requested that the railway extend the service outside of just the rush hour and continue it into the late evening.
> 
> As a result, JR West analyzed the approx. 250 cases of harassment in the Keihanshin area between April and September 2010. After discovering that incidents of _chikan_ were occurring at approximately the same rate outside of the rush hour and on Saturdays and Sundays, the railway decided to expand the service.


A pretty bold move since up until now, most railways have not been very enthusiastic about the expanding the cars outside of peak hours. In reality though, it can get quite crowded outside of the rush as well, particularly in the late night on the last trains of the day.

Map of coverage:
_Source: JR West_












Code:


Line                    Section                     Train service    Train type
Ōsaka Loop Line         All                         Local            (103 series, 201 series (orange)) 8-car trains
Gakken Toshi Line       Kyōbashi-Kizu-Nara          Local, rapid,    (207 series, 321 series) 7-car trains
  (incl. parts of                                    regional rapid
   the Yamatoji Line)
JR Kyōto Line           Yasu/Ōmi Maiko-Kyōto-Ōsaka  Local            (207 series, 321 series) 7-car trains
  (incl. parts of
   the Biwako Line
   and Kosei Line)
JR Kōbe Line            Ōsaka-Kakogawa              Local            (207 series, 321 series) 7-car trains
JR Takarazuka Line      Sasayamaguchi-Amagasaki     Local, rapid     (207 series, 321 series) 7-car trains
JR Tōzai Line           Amagasaki-Kyōbashi          Local, rapid,    (207 series, 321 series) 7-car trains
                                                     regional rapid
Hanwa Line              Tennōji-Wakayama            Local, rapid     (103 series, 205 series) 6-car trains
                                                     regional rapid
Yamatoji Line           JR Namba-Nara               Local, rapid     (103 series, 201 series) 6-car trains
  (incl. parts of       Ōji-Takada
   the Wakayama Line)
Ōsaka Higashi Line      Hanaten-Kyūhōji             Local            (103 series, 205 series) 6-car trains


----------



## quashlo

*Hattori Station grade crossing first in Japan to install truncated dome tiles inside gate arms*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/politics/local/101102/lcl1011020013001-n1.htm



> In an effort to improve safety for persons with visual impairments when traversing grade crossings, on November 1 Ōsaka Prefecture decided that it will install guidance devices for visually-impaired persons (truncated dome tiles) at the Hattori Crossing on the north side of Hankyū Hattori Station, where the Hankyū Takarazuka Line and the Toyonaka – Suita Prefectural Road intersect. According to Ōsaka Prefecture, this is the first case in Japan where truncated dome tiles will be installed inside the gate arms of a grade crossing.
> 
> According to Ōsaka Prefecture's Transport and Road Office, the installation work will take place on the evening of November 2. Truncated dome tiles typically used for crosswalks will be placed on a trial basis inside the crossing, stretching approx. eight meters in length and 45 cm in width. They will then observe the effect of the installation over the course of about five months.
> 
> The Hattori Crossing has the second highest pedestrian volume among all grade crossings in Ōsaka Prefecture, with approx. 20,000 people using the crossing daily according to a 2009 study. There are already truncated dome tiles installed on the sidewalk leading from a city welfare facility about one kilometer away to the crossing. By installing the tiles inside the crossing, it's hoped that the the convenience of the welfare facility and Hattori Station will be improved.











_Source: http://news.goo.ne.jp/_


----------



## quashlo

*Elevation of Hankyū Nishinomiya Kitaguchi Station to be completed December 5*
http://www.kobe-np.co.jp/news/shakai/0003579091.shtml



> On November 2, Hankyū Corporation announced that elevation works for the south branch of the Imazu Line (Nishinomiya Kitaguchi — Imazu) being undertaken at Nishinomiya Kitaguchi Station in Takamatsuchō, Nishinomiya City have been completed, and the new tracks will enter service with the first trains on December 5.
> 
> The section to be elevated is approx. 340 m long, from Nishinomiya Kitaguchi Station to the Yamate Trunk Road. The platform for Imazu-bound trains will now be on the same level as the station concourse, improving convenience when transferring with the Hankyū Kōbe Line. New ticketing entrances will be installed at two locations—the southeast part of the concourse and the southern end of the Imazu-bound platform—and it will also become easier to access retail facility Hankyū Nishinomiya Gardens.
> 
> The tracks for deadheading trains will remain at ground level, but the number of trains traversing the grade crossing across Kyūjō-mae Road ("Stadium Road"; a master plan road) will be limited to only four trains in the morning and evening, resolving the separation of areas on the east and west sides of the tracks. The train schedule will remain the same after elevation, except for pushing back the departure time for the last train from Nishinomiya Kitaguchi bound for Imazu by one minute (currently, the departure time is 12:07 am).
> 
> The total project cost is ¥3.25 billion. The National Government, Hyōgo Prefecture, and Nishinomiya City will provide funding to a total of ¥1.7 billion. Construction began in December 2007.


----------



## quashlo

*Business operations at Kōbe Rapid Transit Railway unified under Hankyū and Hanshin*
http://www.hanshin.co.jp/company/press/pdf/20100913.pdf
http://holdings.hankyu-hanshin.co.jp/ir/data/K1201009131N2.pdf



> On October 1, Hankyū Hanshin Group began unified business operations with Kōbe Rapid Transit Railway, now a subsidiary of the group. Employee uniforms at Kōbe Rapid Transit Railway were completely redesigned, and approx. 50 employees were promoting commemorative one-day free passes inside Shin-Kaichi Station (Hyōgo Ward, Kōbe City) and other locations.
> 
> Kōbe Rapid Transit Railway is a Kōbe City third-sector railway company owning tracks that connect the Hankyū, Hanshin, San'yō, and Kōbe Electric Railway private railway networks. In April of last year, the company became a subsidiary of Hankyū Hanshin Holdings, and as of October 1, employees were transferred over to a subsidiary of Hankyū Corporation.
> 
> The light green uniforms were switched to the dark blue type used by Hanshin, and neckties were replaced with unique diagonal-stripe designs. In addition, at six stations on the Tōzai Line including Shin-Kaichi Station, signboards were revamped to Hanshin and Hankyū designs. Shin-Kaichi stationmaster Nagamine Hajime said, "With a renowed mindset, we hope to provide even better service."


The website for the former Kōbe Rapid Transit Railway is now under the Hanshin domain name:
http://www.hanshin.co.jp/kobe-kousoku/

New station signs:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/kyone8020/_

Hanshin-style signs (Kōsoku Nagata to Nishi-Motomachi)














































Hankyū-style signs (Hanakuma)


----------



## quashlo

*Fujitsū develops consolidated points system for Hankyū Hanshin Group*
http://pr.fujitsu.com/jp/news/2010/09/9.html



> *Summary*
> Hankyū Hanshin Holdings, Inc. (Hankyū Hanshin HD; HQ: Kita Ward, Ōsaka City; President: Sumi Kazuo) and H2O Retailing Corporation (H2O; HQ: Kita Ward, Ōsaka City; President: Wakabayashi Jun) will work with Fujitsū to take the Hankyū Hanshin Emerald STACIA Card and other STACIA cards being issued jointly by the Hankyū Hanshin Group, together with points cards issued by H2O Group, and create a new groupwide points system that allows for new services such as combination of points across the group and immediate use of points. The Hankyū Hanshin groupwide points service will be expanded starting in October.
> 
> The new system allows for the continuation of existing reward points services for department stores, supermarkets, railways, hotels, and other group businesses and group-affiliated businesses (preferred stores), but consolidates customer information, allowing for a points totaling service that automatically totals points to the various STACIA cards via online application.
> 
> In addition, at a portion of group preferred stores, customers will see improved reward points benefits, such as new services that allow for the immediate use of accrued points. Customers will see improved convenience in being able to accrue points at various companies' preferred stores, combine those points (points combination service), and then use them at their favorite store (points payment service), with the aim of expanding use of the service and revitalizing affiliated stores.
> 
> *Details*
> With the four companies of Hankyū Corporation, Hanshin Electric Railway Co., Ltd., Hankyū Hanshin Express Holdings Corporation, and Hankyū-Hanshin-Daiichi Hotel Group as core members, Hankyū Hanshin HD conducts a wide diversity of business ventures from urban transport to real estate, entertainment and communications, distribution, travel and international shipping, and hotels. Meanwhile, H2O, with Hankyū Department Stores and Hanshin Deparment Stores as core businesses, also conducts a variety of retailing-related business from department store business to supermarket business, home delivery business, and shopping centers. The business environment in the distribution industry has become more difficult in recent years, including increased competition and industry reorganizations across different industries and conditions, and Hankyū Hanshin HD and H2O have been investigating ways to pursue increased customer convenience as well as anticipating a diversifying array of individual customer needs.
> 
> Hankyū Hanshin Group has been involved a wide variety of businesses, but in an effort to bring the benefits of the group to our customers, has now expanded its points services, constructing a groupwide points system with the help of Fujitsū that allows customers to use an array of points services offered by each of the stores in the Hankyū Hanshin Group and affiliated companies.
> 
> With our experience introducing points system solutions to approx. 20 companies ranging from department stores to supermarkets, Fujitsū constructed a system that efficiently carries out member management and points management, points rewarding, incentives management, expense settlement for group companies and preferred stores, and other tasks. With this sytem, customers can combine their points online. We have constructed a highly flexible system that not only preserves affinity with the existing system and preferred store system, including KIOSK units and points units, but also allows for adaptability in incorporating future preferred stores.
> 
> As a result of the new system, customers will be freed from the complications of managing multiple points cards and will now be able to manage a wide variety of points services—such as department stores, supermarkets, railways, and hotels—through a single interface. In addition, with the inclusion of a points combination program, customers will be able to take their points from multiple points cards in their possession and combine them together as points on a STACIA card, allowing for an easier-to-earn, easier-to-use rewards points lifestyle.


More merger-related issues just now getting taken care of...


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin Main Line construction updates: Part 1*

Unfortunately there seems to be not much coverage of the grade-separation and elevation projects on the Hanshin Main Line, but here's a very small update on the four major improvement projects happening on the line.
_Source: http://dkkawachi.blog58.fc2.com/_

First, is the continuous grade-separation of the Mukogawa — Kōshien section of the Main Line. This is at Naruo Station, where they are currently constructing the temporary inbound (Hanshin Umeda-bound) platform and station building.










Temporary inbound platform is a side platform.










Construction process is typical method of moving everything over to temporary infrastructure on the side, then building the permanent elevated structure where the old tracks were.










Next project is the improvements at Kōshien Station (see original article here). Here, they seem to be doing some work on the exclusive platform for exiting inbound trains, at the very north side of the station (left side of picture).










Next project is another major grade-separation, between Ashiya and Uozaki. They recently completed the switchout of the outbound track (here on the left) to temporary track.










Next station down is Fukae. We are standing on the temporary outbound platform, looking at the former outbound platform and track to the left.










Next station, Ōgi. They are having to make some magic work here, since this is a four-track station. In fact, we can see just how narrow the temporary platform needed to get to fit everything.










Switchout point at Uozaki. We are standing on the outbound platform.


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin Main Line construction updates: Part 2*

Last is a few pics of the work at Hanshin Sannomiya Station, where they are trying to expand the tunnel / station box as part of platform / track layout and circulation improvements. Starting in late September, they already began slicing up and removing the old tunnel walls.
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_










Column punching through the ceiling of the old tunnel.










The finishings on the ceiling have been completely removed... This tunnel was built in 1933, but the people working on the current project have said that the quality of the work done back then surpassed their expectations.










At the east end of the platforms, they've already carved up one block of the old tunnel walls. Just outside, you can see the walls of the new tunnel, which has been built to surround the old one.










The old tunnel will be sliced up in to 869 blocks and lifted to surface level using this crane.


----------



## quashlo

*Port Liner station names to change for Kei supercomputer, General Hospital relocation*
http://www.sankeibiz.jp/business/news/101101/bsd1011010939006-n1.htm



> Port Liner operator Kōbe New Transit (HQ: Chūō Ward, Kōbe City) announced that it will rename Port Island Minami Station, which is located near facilities related to the "Kei" next-generation supercomputer scheduled to debut in 2012, to Kei Computer-mae Station in July of next year.
> 
> In addition, with the relocation of Kōbe City's General Hospital the same month, the transit operator will rename the current Shimin Byōin-mae Station (General Hospital Station) to Minatojima Station. Sentan Iryō Center-mae Station (Institute of Biomedical Research and Innovation Hospital Station), the site of the relocated hospital, will be renamed Iryō Center-mae Station (Medical Center Station), with the supplementary name "Shimin Byōin-mae."
> 
> This is the first time station names on the Port Liner will be changed. While the name changes will take place before Kei actually debuts, the operator will change all three station names simultaneously to cut down on costs.
> 
> Spokespersons for Kōbe New Transit say, "As the environment around the stations changes, we will also change the station names to make them easier to use and easier to understand for our passengers." The transit operator says it will make the changes at the three stations simultaneously around July of next year.


Nighttime cab view on the Port Liner, from Kōbe Airport to Sannomiya:





_Source: *109fan* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Kintetsu getting creative to boost railway business*
http://osaka.yomiuri.co.jp/eco/news/20100916-OYO8T00270.htm



> *New limited express trains on the Ise route, open-air hanami trains, and group charters from the Hanshin area*
> On September 15, Kinki Nippon Railroad (Kintetsu Corporation) unveiled plans to strenghten its railway business, introducing new limited express trains and open-air trains on tourist lines connecting to Ise-Shima and other locations. With the railway celebrating its 100th anniversary on September 16 and in the midst of declining railway ridership as a result of the prolonged recession and population aging, the railway will capitalize on its ownership of tourist lines in the hope of increasing revenues.
> 
> The new limited expresses are slated to be operated between Ōsaka Namba and Kashikojima (Shima City, Mie Prefecture), and will be introduced into service by 2013. The current four seats per row will be redued to three seats per row, increasing seat width and "creating a comfort that surpasses a Shinkansen green car" (Kintetsu president Kobayashi Tetsuya). The train will also feature a kid's room where children can play, an observatory, and a dining car. The single train will feature six cars and be manufactured at the cost of approx. ¥1.5 billion.
> 
> The open-air train will be similar to other open-air trains, without windows or a roof and designed to be completely open, and Kintetsu plans to convert it's older limited express trains to serve this purpose. In addition to the Yoshino Line, where passengers can enjoy _sakura_ (cherry blossoms), the railway is also considering operating the open-air trains on the Shima Line in Mie Prefecture and on other lines. At stations, the railway will team up with local tourism associations and hold events that offer specially-made local products for sale and allow visitors to enjoy traditional arts.
> 
> The railway is also aiming to realize as quickly as possible its proposal for a through-service limited express connecting Hanshin Electric Railway's Sannomiya Station in Kōbe and Kintetsu's Kashikojima Station via the Hanshin Namba Line. The plan is an effort to bring tourists from the Hanshin area to the Mie area, and the railway is in negotiations with Hanshin Electric Railway to begin operations for the time being with special trips targeting charter groups.


----------



## quashlo

*Temporary agreement reached between Sakai City and Hankai Tramway on survival of tram line*
http://mytown.asahi.com/areanews/osaka/OSK201010200163.html



> On October 20, it was formally decided that Sakai City's funding support for the sections of the Hankai Line tramway inside Sakai City, previously on the brink of being abandoned due to declining ridership, would continue beyond next spring. The city will now begin looking at restructuring its transport network, starting with evaluating the possibility of whether operation of the sections can be privatized.
> 
> "We want to take the ridership that's currently trending down and turn it into a V-shape," said a determined Yamamoto Takurō, president of Hankai Tramway (HQ: Ōsaka City), as he announced that service on the line would continue after signing a memorandum of understanding with Sakai City. The 7.9 km section of track under question has seen ridership drop from 2.05 million in FY1999 to 1.10 million in FY2000, and the operating deficit last fiscal year reached approx. ¥200 million.
> 
> One of the factors behind the line's plummeting ridership was the expensive fare. On trips between Ōsaka and Sakai City, the fare between Sakai Higashi and Namba on the Nankai Kōya Line is ¥250, but the comparable section of the Hankai Line between Ōshōji and Ebisuchō is ¥290. With the start of the new year, this will drop to ¥200, and as part of a funding strategy, the city will cover the lost fare revenue. The city says that the fare cuts will lead to an increase in ridership of 50,000 passengers for the period between January and March.
> 
> The focus of upcoming discussions will now turn towards merits and demerits of a public-private partnership scheme where the city has ownership of the trams and facilities but Hankai Tramway operates the tram service. On October 20, Yamamoto claimed in front of press reporters that "financial stability is critical for the survival of the line," strongly pushing for the city's participation in the management of the line. Meanwhile, on the same day Mayor Takeyama Osami expressed his reservations: "Financially supporting the Hankai Line is a big investment. We will audit their operations up and down, and evaluate the effectiveness and the limits of a public-private partnership scheme."
> 
> After entering office in September of last year, Mayor Takeyama announced a halt to plans to construct an east-west light rail line connecting Sakai Higashi Station on the Nankai Kōya Line and Sakai Station on the Nankai Main Line, but recently has begun making references to construction of a new transport network on a different route. Next fiscal year, the city will draft a Municipal Comprehensive Transportation Plan that will compile policies on how to improve east-west connections in the city's transit network, currently mostly a north-south network comprised of Nankai Electric Railway, JR, and the subway.


Time lapse / miniature:





_Source: *shuuuji* on YouTube_

Incidentally, this guy has another one of these for the Keihan Keishin Line:





_Source: *shuuuji* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Groundbreaking for station tenant building at Wakayama Daigaku-mae Station*
http://mytown.asahi.com/areanews/wakayama/OSK201010070134.html



> A groundbreaking ceremony for the station tenant building at Nankai's Wakayama Daigaku-mae Station in northern Wakayama City, where construction of the new residential development "Fujitodai" is underway, was held at the construction site in Wakayama City on October 7. The building will open simultaneously with the opening of the station, slated for spring 2012.
> 
> A four-story eastern wing and two-story western wing will be joined by a ticketing floor spanning above the platforms, and users will be able to pass east-west through the station. The gross floor area of the building will be approx. 9,000 sq m, and approx. 40 tenants including a supermarket, restaurants, and clincs are scheduled to lease space. Plazas housing bus terminals and other facilities will also be constructed on the east and west sides of the station.
> 
> Approx. 230 representatives from neighborhood councils and individuals affiliated with the project were present at the ceremony. Director Asai Eisuke of the Wakayama City Wakayama Daigaku-mae Station Area Land Readjustment Union greeted the crowd: "I believe this project will become an asset in bringing energy back to Wakayama." Representatives dug the ceremonial first shovel of dirt and prayed for a safe construction.


----------



## quashlo

*Nankai announces mixed-use redevelopment on south side of Nankai Namba Station*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/local/ar...E2E2EBE0E0E4E5;o=F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2



> Nankai Electric railway will begin construction of a mixed-use building on a redevelopment area on the south side of Nankai Namba Station in FY2011. In addition to relocating its current headquarters from the Nankai Kaikan Building adjacent to the train station, the railway also plans to construct a visitor attraction facility together with the project, the likeliest candidate being a concert hall. With the new home of the railway's headquarters determined, plans to replace the Nankai Kaikan Building, the final chapter in the Namba redevelopment, will begin to move forward.
> 
> In late September, the railway signed a contract to purchase the land from the Ōsaka City Namba Land Readjustment Union (comprised of Nankai Electric Railway, Takashimaya, Kubota Corporation, Nippi Inc., and others), the project lead in the redevelopment of the former Ōsaka Stadium site. The area of the site, currently being used as a parking lot, is approx. 8,000 sq m, and the acquisition cost is believed to be around ¥2.5 billion.
> 
> At the moment, the railway is hammering out the scope of the project and the investment amount. A concert hall is planned to be constructed together with office space, and the railway plans to contract out operations of the hall to an outside firm or musical company. In order to increase the ability of the entire area to attract visitors, the railway believes it is necessary to bring in an entertainment facility that can lure a wide variety of age groups. The new hall would compete against the Umeda district, where cultural facilities including the Umeda Arts Theater and Ōsaka Shiki Theater are concentrated.
> 
> For a long time the railway has been planning to replace the 53-year-old Nankai Kaikan Building, which is beginning to show its age. With the decision to relocate headquarter functions to the new mixed-use building, the railway will now aim for a large-scale redevelopment incorporating offices and retail facilities. Nankai is continuing detailed discussions with Ōsaka City to push for a relaxation in the floor area ratio (FAR).
> 
> In addition to the grand opening of the completed Namba Parks retail facility in April 2007, the Nankai Railway group has been advancing redevelopment in the area, including moving forward with a large-scale renovation of the Nankai Building housing the Takashimaya Ōsaka department store. Capitalizing on improved convenience due to the opening of the Hanshin Namba Line (Amagasaki — Namba) in March 2009, the railway will now begin strengthening the office functions in the area.
> 
> On October 1 of this year, the railway group took over Nankai Urban Development Co., Ltd., which had been responsible for administration and operation of Namba Parks and the Namba Kaikan Building. The railway is formulating a business structure that will allow it to flexibly respond to the redevelopment of the Namba district. "Taking advantage of our prime location within close proximity to Kansai International Airport, we will attract both business and leisure customers," said president Watari Shinji. With plans to replace the Nankai Kaikan Building on track, the redevelopment plan for the Namba district is entering its final chapter.


More recently, Nankai announced that Zepp Ōsaka will take over the concert hall space, relocating from their current location near Nankai's Imamiya Ebisu Station just one station down the line.

Aerial:
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_










Right edge of the picture is Nankai Namba Station and the Nankai Kaikan Building. The large block at center is Namba Parks. The parking lot at bottom left is the (possible) site of the building. Apparently, _Nikkei Shimbun_ has a separate parcel marked out, one further south (immediately south of Kubota HQ), but that particular site seems really far away, and is actually much closer to Imamiya Ebisu Station than to Namba Station.


----------



## quashlo

*Nankai to reinstate rapi:t alpha non-stop train between Namba and KIX*
http://mdn.mainichi.jp/mdnnews/national/news/20101116p2a00m0na014000c.html



> Nankai Electric Railway plans to resume its express train service from Nanba to Kansai International Airport after it was shut down in 2003 due to a lack of passengers, company president Shinji Watari revealed in an interview with the Mainichi.
> 
> The move comes in anticipation of increased ridership on the non-stop, "rapi:t alpha" line following the establishment of a low-cost carrier (LCC) at the airport by All Nippon Airways (ANA) within the year. Watari also expressed his company's intentions to cut even shorter the 29 minutes that it took to travel the length of the line.
> 
> Nankai Electric Railway's average daily passenger volume at Kansai Airport Station for fiscal year 2009 was 15,265 people, the second fall in two years and a number on par with the lowest fiscal year on record, 2004, which had 15,070 average daily passengers. The highest year on year record was fiscal year 1995, which had a daily average of 25,053 passengers. Compared to that time, the number of passengers has fallen around 40 percent.
> 
> "There's not expected to be an increase in population along the line, so we're putting large expectations on the LCC. We will make our decisions on how to act as we analyze passenger growth and customer needs," said Watari. Based on the possibility that the number of passengers may increase to 1995 levels, Watari says his company wants to "increase the convenience and speed of the line."
> 
> The number of travelers using Kansai International Airport in the first half of fiscal year 2010 was higher than the same period of the previous fiscal year for the first time in four years, thanks to a rebound in the drop in travel caused by the H1N1 virus last year. In September, ANA announced that, together with a Hong Kong-based investment company, it would set up an LCC within the year in Kansai and aim to begin flights by the fall of 2011.
> 
> "In 2014 and 2015, we expect to have 6 million passengers a year going through Kansai International on LCC flights. We're moving forward with a dream of 1.5 times the current number of people flying through Kansai," said ANA President Shinichiro Ito.
> 
> Two "rapi:t" trains, "rapi:t alpha," the non-stop train, and "rapit:t beta," which stops at four stations on its route, were set up when Kansai International Airport opened to passenger flights in September 1994. In fiscal 1995 there were over three million passengers on the rapi:t trains, which were at 53 percent of capacity, but the number of flyers at the airport failed to grow, and in fiscal 2002, the number of users of rapi:t trains numbered only 1.77 million, at 30.6 percent of passenger capacity. Fiscal year 2009 had 1.79 million passengers and 30.8 percent of passenger capacity filled on the currently running, non-super-express rapi:t trains.


----------



## quashlo

*Hotel rooms overlooking Osaka Station a hit with train enthusiasts, children*
http://mdn.mainichi.jp/mdnnews/national/news/20101120p2a00m0na024000c.html



> OSAKA -- High-floor rooms in hotels next to JR Osaka Station are proving a hit with customers, who enjoy watching what looks like a moving train set outside their hotel window.
> 
> Hotels have created train-themed lodging plans with the rooms in response to feedback from customers that their children had enjoyed being able to see trains from the windows.
> 
> At Hotel Granvia Osaka, located right next to Osaka Station on the south side, a northwest corner room on the 23rd floor overlooks both the coming and going of trains and the station's new dome-like roof, part of station remodeling work to be completed next spring.
> 
> The inside of the hotel room is decorated with photographs taken by JR West conductors of the Osaka-Sapporo sleeper limited-express train "Twilight Express." On a table in the room are train schedules and a Twilight Express amenity pouch -- normally only acquirable on-board the Twilight Express -- for each guest. The check-out time is later than usual in order to give guests time to watch the coming and going of the Twilight Express.
> 
> The hotel began offering the Twilight Express-themed lodging plans in November of last year, and they have proven so popular that that it's difficult to grab a reservation on the weekends. Organizers say their customers cover a wide range, from traveling families to middle-aged or older couples.
> 
> "Even before we started offering the new lodging plan, we had customers who requested rooms with windows facing the trains. We received comments from customers that their children enjoyed seeing the trains, which led us to create the lodging plan specially designed around viewing the trains. That the rooms have continued to be this popular is a pleasant surprise," said a PR executive for the hotel.
> 
> Meanwhile, Hotel Monterey Osaka, another hotel overlooking Osaka Station, is also offering train-themed lodging plans -- since about four months ago, it has offered tickets to the Modern Transportation Museum with some of its rooms, a lodging plan that the hotel says was particularly popular during the summer vacation period.
> 
> Furthermore, Hotel New Archaic, located near Amagasaki Station on the Hanshin line in Hyogo Prefecture, has taken advantage of its location -- which allows customers to see trains from the Hanshin, Kintetsu, and Sanyo railroad companies all at once -- by offering lodging plans directed towards train hobbyists since around two months ago.
> 
> "Amidst the current interest in trains, having a good view of the trains at a station is a big plus. We want to offer train-related lodging plans at more hotels in our chain," said a spokesperson for the hotel.


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsubishi and Kyōto City team up for electric bus trial*
http://www.mhi.co.jp/news/story/100902.html



> As an Environmental Model City, Kyōto City is aiming for a low-carbon society, advancing plans to become a "walking town" and encourage a shift to and expansion of next-generation automobiles such as electric vehicles (EVs). In the midst of these efforts, Kyōto City was selected by the FY2010 Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) Field Trials Relating to Urban Planning with Environmentally-Friendly Vehicles, and Kyōto City (Mayor: Kadokawa Daisaku) and Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Ltd. (HQ: Minato Ward, Tōkyō; Representative Director: Ōmiya Hideaki) have teamed up to conduct a field trail of EV bus operations in February 2011.
> 
> With the goal of promoting the widespread use of EVs and environmentally-friendly vehicles, Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Ltd. will also take this opportunity to show its support for the Next-Generation EV Kyōto Project being undertaken by Kyōto City and private-sector corporations and will sign the project accords on September 2.
> 
> This is the first time Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Ltd. has formed such an agreement with a local government.
> 
> *Field trial of EV bus operations*
> Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Ltd. and Kyōto City will work together to implement this trial, selected as an FY2010 MLIT Field Trial Relating to Urban Planning with Environmentally-Friendly Vehicles.
> 
> Details
> The Kyōto City Transportation Bureau will operate one EV bus manufactured by Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Ltd. on a circulator route, and a group of selected volunteer testers will board and alight the bus at existing bus stops. The field trial will be conducted in as close to revenue service conditions as possible, allowing us to test the battery life in running operations (affected by roadway congestion and other factors), necessary recharging intervals, passenger ride comfort, and EV bus operating performance and functionality.
> 
> In addition, we will also evaluate concerns with EV bus operations, including their impact to bicycles, motorbikes, and pedestrians.
> 
> Trial period
> We will operate the bus in February 2011. During one to two weeks of this period, we will have volunteer testers ride the bus.
> 
> Lines to be serviced
> We will install a high-speed EV bus recharging station at Kyōto City Hill Square and establish a circulator route beginning and ending at Kyōto City Hall.
> 
> Large loop route (approx. 7 km one-way): Kyōto City Hall → Oike-dōri → Kawabata-dōri → Gojō-dōri → Horikawa-dōri → Oike-dōri → Kyōto City Hall
> Small loop route (approx. 5.5 km one-way): Kyōto City Hall → Oike-dōri → Kawabata-dōri → Gojō-dōri → Karasuma-dōri → Oike-dōri → Kyōto City Hall
> Monitors
> We are scheduled to select volunteer monitors to test ride the EV bus in December 2010,
> 
> Test vehicle
> Design: Low-floor type large EV bus
> Battery: Lithium-ion battery
> Capacity: 65 passengers
> Running range: 30 km
> Carbon dioxide emissions reduction: 50 tons per vehicle per year (compared to existing diesel buses)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Development of EV bus information communication systems


----------



## quashlo

*Trial program increases Man'yō Line service in preparation for Hokuriku Shinkansen*
http://mytown.asahi.com/areanews/toyama/TKY201011020471.html



> Starting this month, the Man'yō Line tram running between Takaoka and Imizu Cities has pushed back the departure time for its last train and launched increased service during the evening commute periods. The project is a Toyama Prefecture Emergency Job Creation Fund project, and will last for three years as part of a field trial designed to revitalize public transit and central urban areas in preparation for the opening of the Hokuriku Shinkansen.
> 
> With the schedule changes on November 1, the last train departing JR Takaoka Station was pushed back from 10:20 pm to 11:00 pm, allowing passengers on Hokuriku Line trains arriving at Takaoka Station at around 10:30 pm to transfer to the trams.
> 
> In addition, during the commuter-heavy 5:00 to 7:00 pm period, the number of trains departing from Takaoka Station and Koshinokata Station will be increased, reducing the headways from the current 16-18 minutes to 10-15 minutes.
> 
> At a special ceremony held on the night of November 1 at the tram stop outside Takaoka Station, Mayor Takahashi Masaki of Takayama City, which contracted out the operations, says, "I hope people will take full advantage of the service when heading home, particularly as we approach the new year's and people stay out late... We want people to realize the value in the Man'yō Line." Man'yōsen president Takehira Eitarō remarked, "A lot of people have been asking for later service during the evening, and now it's finally happened. I hope passengers will come to love our service."


Scenes on the Man'yō Line. The decorations are for Tanabata.
_Source: *HAMATAGUCHI* on YouTube_

Arriving at Takaoka Station tram stop:






Between Takaoka Station and Kataharamachi:


----------



## quashlo

*New Tsurumi Station tenant building to open in FY2013*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/kanagawa/20101020/CK2010102002000047.html



> Mixed-use facility SeaCrane, housing condominiums, restaurants, and the Tsurumi Ward Community Cultural Center, will open outside the East Exit of JR Tsurumi Station (Tsurumi Ward, Yokohama City) on October 22. In addition to the city's plans for expansion of the station plaza to begin in FY2011, the Yokohama Branch Office of JR East has also revealed plans to open a new station tenant building in FY2013, and it's likely the the area around the station will change dramatically.
> 
> According to the city and other officials, a ceremony will be held October 22 at SeaCrane (31 stories aboveground and 1 story belowground), when the hotel in the facility will open its doors for business. In addition, Tsurumi Ward's International Exchange Lounge (second floor) is slated to be completed in December, followed by the Tsurumi Ward Community Cultural Center (third through sixth floors) in March of next year.
> 
> Together with redevelopment adjacent to the station, the city says it also wants to begin upgrades in FY2011 to expand the station plaza, which features bus stops and other facilities. The main elements of the plan call for segregating access roads for buses, taxis, and private vehicles.
> 
> On the north side of SeaCrane, JR East's Yokohama Branch Office is planning a station tenant building (six aboveground floors, one underground floor). Construction will begin in February of next year, and fashion stores, general merchandise shops, and other tenants are scheduled to move into the new building.
> 
> The new station tenant building is smaller than the former station tenant building, Tsurumi COMIN, which was open until 2008. By reusing the underground portions of the old building, the railway says it was able to cut down on costs.
> 
> Spokespersons for the railway's Yokohama Branch Office said, "We are looking to select station building tenants that won't conflict with SeaCrane's lineup."


After the opening of SeaCrane, they immediately began demolition of the old tenant building.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East retailer Lumine to take over Seibu Yūrakuchō *
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/atmoney/news/20101029-OYT1T01031.htm



> On October 29, Lumine announced that it has signed an agreement with property owners The Asahi Shimbun Company and Shōchiku to take over space in the Yūrakuchō Marion building currently occupied by the Seibu Yūrakuchō department store, which will close its doors at the end of the year. The company is planning to open the store in autumn 2011 as an "epicenter of fashion culture," featuring casual fashion shops and general merchandise stores targeting young women.
> 
> Lumine expanded under the business of attracting specialty shops into station tenant buildings. Lumine has 14 facilities in the Greater Tōkyō area, but this is the first time the company is really entering the business of operating commercial buildings not directly connected to train stations.
> 
> The Seibu Yūrakuchō department store opened in 1984. The store garnered attention as one of the flagship stores of Seibu Distribution Group (later known as Saison), but sales have struggled in recent years, and the store will finally close its doors on December 25.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro open to Kudanshita Station improvements in Toei merger talks*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/s/article/2010111890070638.html



> After Tōkyō Metro officials submitted a strategy to improve convenience during a conference held on November 17 regarding the merger of the Tōkyō Metro with the Toei Subway being spearheaded by the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government, Vice-Governor Inose Naoki remarked, “It’s a step in the right direction, but it’s only one milestone towards consolidating the two systems,” emphasizing his stance in insisting on a financial-side merger.
> 
> In order to improve convenience for passengers transferring to and from the Toei Subway, Tōkyō Metro representatives expressed their intention to work towards platform renovations and expansion of transfer discounts. Metro officials also hinted that they are willing to discuss the possibility of removing the wall which separates the Tōkyō Metro and Toei platforms at Kudanshita Station (Chiyoda Ward), where lines from the two systems run parallel.
> 
> Vice-Governor Inose commented, “The platform wall at Kudanshita Station is representative of the obstacles preventing consolidation, but there are plenty of other obstacles still remaining. Daily subway ridership is number one in the world, at 8.66 million. If the two systems merge, it will reduce overcrowding inside trains.”
> 
> At the November 17 conference, Metropolitan Government officials continued to stress that the financial state of the Toei Subway is "healthy and positive" based on international accounting standards, but the National Government submitted a financial assessment by three securities companies that say that a financial consolidation would cause Tōkyō Metro's stock value to plummet. The obstacles to a merger are still as tall as ever, and the National Government says that "even if no conclusion is made on a financial consolidation, efforts should still be made towards service improvements."
> 
> In response, Vice-Governor Inose said, "If the two systems merge, the future value will increase. We need to constantly keep that in mind."


TBS news report (2010.10.17):


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metropolitan Government releases results of financial analysis of merger*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tokyo/20101027/CK2010102702000030.html



> The Panel for Tōkyō's Subways formed of experts from the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government, which has been pushing for a business merger between Tōkyō Metro and the Toei Subway, held its second meeting on October 26 inside the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government Building. Metropolitan Government representatives presented their financial analysis which showed that consolidation of the two systems would generate a forecased benefit of ¥45 billion through increased revenues and reduced costs. Meanwhile, as a result of fare cuts and other factors due to the merger, the new subway company would see reduced revenues of ¥46 billion, and while a fixed asset tax of ¥4 billion would be added on top as part of the privatization of the Toei Subway, the Metropolitan Government says that convenience would be improved for passengers.
> 
> The Metropolitan Government assumed that ridership would increase by 5 percent as a result of increased convenience due to the merger, and estimated an increase in revenue from advertisements and other sources of ¥21 billion. Through increased efficiency in personnel costs and materials procurement, the Metropolitan Government forecasted a ¥24 billion reduction in costs.
> 
> In addition, in regards to the Toei Subway's long-term debt—cited as a major problem by the National Government and Tōkyō Metro representatives, who are less enthusiastic about the merger—the Metropolitan Government refuted their concerns, saying that after the opening of the Ōedo Line in 2000, it has been gradually repaying the total debt of ¥570 billion, and is in healthy financial condition. Currently, it also says that its long-term debt, which exceeds ¥1 trillion, can be largely halved in ten years since there are no future plans to construct new lines.
> 
> Compared to Tōkyō Metro, the Toei Subway has many new lines, resulting in additional depreciation costs, but after those deductions and corrections to the unit prices used in the fare structure, the ratio of revenues to expenses (used to indicate the efficiency of the business) for both systems are only different by 2.8 points—a negligible difference, according to the Metropolitan Government.
> 
> Vice-Governor Inose Naoki, who chairs the panel, said, "With this new data, we have more evidence to back up our push for a merger."


----------



## quashlo

*New paint scheme for Toden Arakawa Line 8800 series*

In addition to the pink rose scheme, there is now a violet scheme.

Special ceremony and first day of service:





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Chiba Prefecture committee debates ways to improve Tōyō Rapid Railway financial stability*
http://www.asahi.com/travel/rail/news/TKY201010260545.html



> On October 26, a session of Chiba Prefecture's Committee for Administrative Reform (seven members; Chairman: Tsuji Takuya, graduate professor at Hitotsubashi University) was held at the Prefectural Office, with committee members making their requests for the Prefectural Government's plan for improving the financial situation for the prefecture's third-sector railway Tōyō Rapid Railway.
> 
> The railway opened in 1996, but only after construction costs ballooned from the original estimate of ¥210.0 billion to ¥324.7 billion as a result of difficulties in acquiring land and three extensions of the construction schedule. Even now, 15 years after opening, the railway's debt exceeds ¥320.0 billion, putting the company's financial stability under stress.
> 
> In the Prefectural Government's reform plan, the ten-year period starting in FY2007 was identified as a period of focused funding assistance, with the Prefectural Government, National Government, and local jurisdictions providing a total of ¥30 billion in funding assistance (the Prefectural Government's share was ¥12.8 billion). This year, in an effort to ease the interest burden, the plan called for increasing the original advance repayment of ¥15 billion to ¥22 billion.
> 
> Members of the committee said, "The Prefectural Government's share of the funding is too high. We should be demanding that the national government and Tōkyō Metro pay more." Others added their own requests: "Now that we're in a period of low-interest rates, we need to make some drastic reforms."


On a related note, they will be implementing some small changes December 4, increasing the number of through-services across the Tōzai Line and Tōyō Rapid Railway during the 15:00 and 16:00 hours.


----------



## quashlo

*Keisei to begin selling Skyliner tickets in South Korea; fate of Cityliner service in question*
http://e.nikkei.com/e/fr/tnks/Nni20101112D12HH652.htm



> TOKYO (Nikkei)--Keisei Electric Railway Co. (9009) will later this month begin to sell discount tickets in South Korea for its Skyliner super-express connecting central Tokyo and Narita Airport in as little as 36 minutes, company President Tsutomu Hanada told The Nikkei.
> 
> As Tokyo's Haneda Airport begins handling more international flights, it is feared that passenger traffic on the Skyliner will decrease. So the rail operator aims to boost its passenger traffic by attempting to induce more foreign visitors to use its service.
> 
> Discount Skyliner tickets will be sold by South Korean travel agents, with a one-way ticket between Ueno Station and Narita Airport Station on the Keisei Line costing 2,200 yen, 200 yen less than the regular price of 2,400 yen, according to Hanada.
> 
> This is the first time Skyliner tickets will be sold overseas, he said.
> 
> Keisei expects some 2.34 million people to ride the Skyliner from July 17, when the service was launched, to the end of next month -- about 260,000 fewer than earlier projected.
> 
> "The latest projection is slightly lower than the initial one, but it is within an expected range," Hanada said. "When its brand recognition increases, passenger traffic will also rise."
> 
> Hanada said Keisei, facing a significant drop in passenger traffic on the Cityliner super-express that runs on its trunk line, will consider reducing or even abolishing the service, saying no definite decision has been made.


----------



## quashlo

*Narita Sky Access boosts rail mode share for Narita Airport trips*
http://mytown.asahi.com/areanews/chiba/TKY201011040451.html



> A study by the Narita International Airport Corporation (NAA) revealed that after the opening of the Narita Sky Access in July, the mode share of railways among Narita Airport users has increased, while the mode share of buses has decreased. Ridership increased on Keisei Electric Railway, which operates its new Skyliner trains and other trains on the Sky Access Line. Ridership also increased slightly on JR's Narita Express, and NAA says that "there is now increased competition and a synergistic effect between the railways."
> 
> The survey was conducted on September 10, targeting airport visitors. When looking at mode choice for users arriving for departing flights at the airport, the railway mode share increased 5.5% compared to the previous survey (March) to 44.4%. Of the approx. 46,000 users arriving for departing flights, Sky Access riders numbered 6,825 passengers (4,722 passengers on the new Skyliner and 2,103 passengers on other services), or 14.8% of all users.
> 
> Buses, which secured the top mode share in the previous survey, dropped close to five percentage points from 41.5% to 36.7%. Automobile share dropped one percentage point to 13.5%.
> 
> When compared to the survey before the previous survey, which is easier to compare on an operator-by-operator basis, both Keisei and JR have now seen ridership increase, but while Keisei's share increased from 55.4% to 59.1%, JR 's share decreased from 44.6% to 40.9%.


----------



## quashlo

*Electric minibus produced by Waseda University completes trial runs in Honjō City*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/saitama/20101024/CK2010102402000065.html



> On October 23, the WEB-3 electric microbus (capacity: 25 passengers) developed by Waseda University, the Honjō Waseda Research Park Foundation, and others completed a 15-day period of field trial operations in Honjō City. The response from passengers, who said it was quiet and easy to use, was positive.
> 
> The trial operations consisted of six roundtrips daily on a route connecting JR Honjō and Honjō Waseda Stations and Honjō City Hall. On the afternoon of October 22, six passengers boarded a bus that had arrived at City Hall. Two women who came to try the bus out after learning about the trial program looked pleased, and said the bus was "easy to use" and "quiet." Another woman remarked, "It doesn't produce any emissions, right? So it's also good for the environment."
> 
> The bus is based on typical low-floor buses sold on the market, which are designed to be easy for passengers to board and alight. Instead of a diesel engine, electricity from lithium ion batteries powers the motors.
> 
> According to Waseda University Graduate School's Daishō / Kamiya Research Office, which developed the bus, the noise levels are quite low, and approx. 8 dB lower than the base bus model. The bus is quiet enough that passengers can hold a conversation at regular volume across the center aisle.
> 
> Compared to diesel buses, the electric bus reduces carbon dioxide emissions by 54 percent. The bus can run for 65 km on a single charge, but in the trial service, it ran approx. 16 km in one hour and ten minutes, charging for 20-30 minutes until the next trip.
> 
> There are only four private-sector bus lines in Honjō City, and while the city supplements the service by running free circulator shuttle buses, those number only four trips each weekday. One female passenger (73) says, "I hope they expand the bus network for older people who can't drive a car or ride a bike."
> 
> WEB-3 was developed with the vision of serving as a community bus that makes back-and-forth trips on short-distance routes. While increasing awareness of electric buses and boosting bus ridership are both two goals of trial program, spokespersons say no local government has yet requested to purchase one.
> 
> On October 24, the Honjō Waseda no Mori Town Opening Festival will be held in the area surrounding Honjō Waseda Station, and the bus will serve as a shuttle connecting the station to Honjō Station. Afterwards, the bus will be part of another set of field trial operations from November 8 to 26 in central Kumagaya City.


Pictures (2010.10.08):
_Source: http://carlifenavi.com/_


----------



## quashlo

*First use of Saikyō Line cameras as evidence proves inconclusive*
http://www.47news.jp/CN/201010/CN2010101301000948.html



> On October 13, the National Police Agency revealed that the Saitama Prefectural Police Department in July had used its discretion as part of a _chikan_ (groping) criminal investigation and requested the provision of, and reviewed footage from, security cameras operating inside a portion of Saikyō Line trains, installed by JR as a strategy to prevent _chikan_.
> 
> This marks the first time the footage has been used for an actual investigation since the cameras began operating at the end of last year. The footage proved inconclusive and the case was dropped.
> 
> According to the National Police Agency, on July 2 a woman in her 20s who had boarded an outbound Saikyō Line train contacted police, saying that she believed a man next to her had fondled her thigh while she was dozing off in her seat.
> 
> As her location on the train was inside one of the cars with cameras installed, the Prefectural Police received the footage from JR East. The footage showed a man sitting next to the woman on the train, but police were unable to confirm that the man had touched her. Police were also unable to identify the man, and the woman has not filed charges with the police, and the National Police Agency says, "The possibility of this turning into a criminal case are low."
> 
> Security cameras inside trains are currently installed only on the Saikyō Line.


----------



## quashlo

*Station daycare facilities on the rise; MLIT implements new funding scheme*
http://www.asahi.com/travel/rail/news/TKY201010260558.html



> "Station nursery schools" that allow guardians on the commute to and from work to pick up or drop off their children are increasing. Due to their location near train stations or underneath aerial structures, the school environments may seem less attractive than suburban-type nursery schools, but with the number of children unable to find a receiving school increasing, many guardians are asking for these facilities. Railway operators are also optimistic about the trends, hoping that the schools will help boost the attractiveness of living along their rail lines.
> 
> One example is Ichikawa Ono Nursery School, a licensed nursery school opened in April within one-minute walking distance from the faregates at JR Ichikawa Ōno Station. Underneath the elevated structure carrying the Musashino Line, JR built a two-story steel-frame structure with a gross floor area of 870 sq m, and the school is operated by a social welfare corporation that operates daycare facilities in Nagareyama City and other locations.
> 
> The building is structurally separated from the elevated structure and features double-layered glass. While trains come and go about every three minutes during the rush hours, there is little noise or vibration. The school has no grounds to allow for group exercise, so the children's playground is a park a five-minute walk away.
> 
> Guardians can pick up and drop off their children with no time loss in their commutes, and even if guardians suddenly need to work overtime, the school stays open until 8:00 pm. Because of the convenience, the school has largely reached its capacity of 90 children. Director Sasazuka Masayuki says, "We had some doubts about the location underneath the elevated tracks, but the environment far surpasses what we expected. On the business side of things, it's also a huge plus to always have a school filled to capacity."
> 
> After confirming with twenty major railways in the Greater Tōkyō area, _Asahi Shimbun_ discovered that railway operators had spearheaded efforts in opening a total of 69 nursery schools (four in Chiba Prefecture) inside train stations or on adjacent sites, or underneath elevated tracks. Almost all are approved by the national government or licensed by local jurisdictions.
> 
> The pioneer of the trend is JR East. First opening a facility at Tōkyō's Kokubunji Station in 1996, the railway now has 36 facilities spread across five prefectures. The railway also identifies the daycare business as a major component of its long-range plan, aiming for a total of 60 facilites opened by April 2018.
> 
> Matsuzawa Kazumi, group leader of the railway's Child Support Business Development Group, says, "We're in a period of declining birth rates, so if you don't do anything to increase the value of the areas along your rail lines, you'll begin to lose your passengers. Expanding daycare facilities boosts the attractiveness of the areas around our train stations, and also contributes to the needs of society as well."
> 
> Of the 20 Greater Tōkyō railway companies surveyed, the ten companies who have already launched their daycare businesses are also optimistic about future expansion, and two companies that had no facilities have concrete plans to construct their own facilities.
> 
> *Increasing demand as children cannot find schools*
> One contributing factor to the trend is an increase the number of children who can't find a school to receive them. As of April of this year, these children numbered 26,275 across all of Japan, on the same level as the historic high in 2003. In Chiba Prefecture, the number has reached a historic high of 1,373 children.
> 
> The trend is particularly problematic in urbanized areas. In addition to difficulty securing sites due to high land prices, schools were required to have their own parkgrounds in order to qualify as a national government-approved nursery school and receive funding grants for operations. However, in 2001, the Ministry of Health, Labour and Welfare relaxed the minimum standards for approval. Even without on-site grounds, schools were able to earn approval as long as there are alternative facilities nearby such as parks. With local jurisdictions such as Tōkyō Prefecture instituting its own funding assistance programs, it is becoming easier and easier to establish new schools.
> 
> *Issues remain in standards and funding programs*
> But hurdles still remain, one being the standards set forth by local jurisdictions for the establishment of nursery schools. "Entertainment facilities" such as _pachinko_ shops are frequently located outside train stations. When establishing a new nursery school, there are standards for a minimum distance to entertainment facilities, and "depending on the jurisdiction, some have ridiculous standards that require separation of several kilometers or more" (spokesperson for a major railway operator).
> 
> The second hurdle is the funding assistance programs for railway operators who establish nursery schools. If a social welfare corporation builds a school on its own, the government will provide funding up to 75% of the construction costs, but there is no funding support for when railway operators build schools. In some cases, schools have been forced to limit themselves to low enrollment levels, forcing staff to quit.
> 
> In regards to these issues, the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) decided this fiscal year to begin offering grant money for construction of daycare facilities as part of barrier-free improvements to train stations. Under the change, the national government and local jurisdictions provide funding support equal to two-thirds of the total project cost, and as the first use of the program, new facilities underneath elevated structures at Daijingūshita Station on the Keisei Main Line and Funabashi Nichidai-mae Station on the Tōyō Rapid Railway, both in Funabashi City, were announced this month. The MLIT's Railway Administrative Policy Section says, "From the perspective of improving station convenience, expanding daycare facilities is important. I think there is definitely a huge need for these facilities."
> 
> Ichikawa Nursery School underneath the elevated tracks of the JR Musashino Line in Ōnomachi 3-chōme, Ichikawa City.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East, JR Central, JR West show increased revenues, increased profits*
http://www.asahi.com/business/update/1028/TKY201010280605.html



> On October 28, financial statements for the first-half of FY2010 were assembled for the three publicly-traded JR companies (JR East, JR Central, and JR West). With Shinkansen ridership back on the rise due to an improving economic situation, together with rebounding ridership after the swine influenza scare in spring of last year, all three companies reported increased revenues and increased profits.
> 
> All three companies expect that the increased ridership trends will continue into the second half of the fiscal year, and all three revised up their forecasted sales and ordinary profits for FY2010. The forecasts also consider the stalemate over the proposed expressway toll structure changes, which would have set the upper limit for standard passenger vehicles at ¥2,000 and put pressure on the railways' business.


----------



## quashlo

*Unique tour of the Kotoden*

Two clips giving an intimate tour of the Takamatsu — Kotohira Electric Railroad, nicknamed the Kotoden. This is a small private railway in Kagawa Prefecture, centered around Takamatsu City. The railway is famous for preserving a lot of its historic trains and stations, many of which have been designated Heritages of Industrial Modernization by the Japanese government.

These two clips are really well made (shot with a Steadicam) and good enough to be short films really.
Besides, historic trains + beautiful setting + cute girl (and one into trains, nonetheless) is a lethal combination... Enjoy. 
_Source: *shuuuji* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

manrush said:


> Do the JR West 321 and 207 series serve a slightly different purpose than the 225, 223 and 221 series?


JR West 207 and 321 series are all longitudinal seating. The Japanese call them 通勤形 which translates as "commuter-style," although this can be misinterpreted in the context of commuter rail elsewhere. Basically the term is used for anything that is designed like a high-capacity subway car. JR West's network is a mess, so it's hard to generalize, but these tend to be used on the shorter-distances services.

221, 223, and 225 series are all transverse seating. These are what are called 近郊形 ("inner-suburban") and tend to be used on longest-distance / limited-stop runs, such as the _shin-kaisoku_.


----------



## quashlo

*New Tōkyō Metro CM and posters*

New Tōkyō Metro CM was released 2010.11.18. Aragaki Yui takes the Metro, jogging around Tōkyō neighborhoods. This is the 90 sec version.





_Source: *soso0512* on YouTube_

Making of the CM:





_Source: *BCH853* on YouTube_

*Latest wallpapers*
Click on the images for 1600x1200.

August 2010
Summer Amusement Park at Tōkyō Dome City
Kōrakuen Station (Marunouchi Line, Namboku Line)



September 2010
Flowerland at Yoyogi Park
Yoyogi Kōen Station (Chiyoda Line)



October 2010
Art in Central Tōkyō at the Tarō Okamoto Memorial Museum
Omotesandō Station (Ginza Line, Chiyoda Line, Hanzōmon Line)



November 2010
An Overseas Experience in Central Tōkyō at L'Institut (Japan-France Academy)
Iidabashi Station (Tōzai Line, Yūrakuchō Line, Namboku Line)


----------



## Woonsocket54

quashlo said:


> *manaca to debut February 11, 2011*


is this replacing Tranpass? is manaca going to be integrated with TOICA?


----------



## quashlo

I believe TranPass will be discontinued, since the goal was to come up with an IC card system that replaces the magnetic pass (and can eventually be made interoperable with TOICA and other card systems elsewhere in Japan).

Interoperability with TOICA and Suica is supposed to come in 2012, so there may be a year or so where TOICA and manaca are not interoperable. The other big problem is what to do with Kintetsu, which is on the PiTaPa system because most of its lines are in Kansai. There is more here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63726631&postcount=1593


----------



## Woonsocket54

thanks for the quick reply; looks like Nagoya metro was lagging behind much of the rest of Japan in terms of implementing contactless cards.

I don't know if you have posted about this, but is there anywhere where there are updates on the construction of the east-west line of Sendai subway?


----------



## quashlo

Actually, I would love to post some updates on the Tōzai Line, but there is very little anywhere on the web about the construction... The only place to get any kind of info about what's going on appears to be through the Sendai Municipal Transportation Bureau site:
http://www.kotsu.city.sendai.jp/touzaisen/genkyou/index.html

If you can read Japanese, you should be fine navigating...
Otherwise, any links marked 平成22年 are for 2010.


----------



## Woonsocket54

quashlo said:


> If you can read Japanese, you should be fine navigating...
> Otherwise, any links marked 平成22年 are for 2010.


unfortunately, I can't read Japanese. Can you help with this map?










it seems blue are bridges and green is excavation using the New Austrian Tunneling Method. What do the other colors mean?

And do you know if the entire line from Dobutsu Park to Arai is to open all at once?


----------



## quashlo

Yellow = cut and cover
Pink = shield tunneling
You are correct on the other two.

I believe the line is supposed to open all at once, in 2015. I did a quick search and couldn't find anything to suggest otherwise.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Thanks for the info. 

Other than the Sakuradori Line extension in Nagoya that is due to open in March of next year and the Tozai Line in Sendai, are there any other new subway segments being built in Japan at this time?


----------



## quashlo

All-new urban railway lines under construction:

Greater Tōkyō:
Sōtetsu / JR Through Line: Nishiya — Yokohama Hazawa (2.7 km)
Sōtetsu / Tōkyū Through Line: Yokohama Hazawa — Hiyoshi (10.0 km)
Tōhoku Through Line: Ueno — Tōkyō (3.8 km)

Kansai (Ōsaka-Kōbe-Kyōto)
Ōsaka Higashi Line: Hanaten — Shin-Ōsaka (11.1 km)

There's a few other other major under-construction projects like grade-separation (pretty much each of the major JRs and major private railways has at least one underway) and short connections for through-service (Tōkyū Tōyoko Line). In terms of projects in advanced planning, most notable are probably Naniwasuji Line (Shin-Ōsaka to Kansai International Airport via Ōsaka / Umeda and Namba) and Asakusa Line bypass (bypass along Toei Asakusa Line to speed up trips between Haneda and Narita).


----------



## Woonsocket54

judging by your earlier posts, the Tohoku Through Line involves adding new track to an existing railroad right-of-way in order to allow trains on one line to go further south; the other ones you mention actually add something new to the map, right?

It seems Yokohama Hazawa is currently a freight station. Will the 2 projects involving that station run parallel to the Tokaido Shinkansen? Is any of this underground?

As for the extension of the Osaka Higashi Line, will any of it be underground?


----------



## quashlo

Up to you want you want to call as "adding something new to the map"... Tōkyō's railway network is already so developed that few new lines will be constructed in the future. At this point, it's really just a few extensions and then capitalizing on the infrastructure already there by adding track connections for through-service, etc.

The Sōtetsu / Tōkyū Through Line is all underground and will run parallel to the Tōkaidō Shinkansen to some extent, with an intermediate stop at Shin-Yokohama. The Sōtetsu / JR Through Line is really just a short connection between the Sōtetsu Main Line and an existing freight line so that Sōtetsu trains can through-service onto the JR Shōnan-Shinjuku Line.

I don't believe Ōsaka Higashi Line is underground... If I remember correctly, it's just using improving existing freight tracks (Jōtō Freight Line).


----------



## TheKorean

If Tokyo build anymore rail lines pretty soon they wont need buses at all. That city to me is full of railroad tracks and over thousands of train stations.


----------



## Woonsocket54

It's wise that Japanese urban rail operators are directing their capital funds towards grade separation rather than new lines. 

Besides Tokyo, is there any other city in the world where during rush hour, a street is blocked 40 out of 60 minutes because trains must pass through on a grade crossing?


----------



## starrwulfe

Woonsocket54 said:


> thanks for the quick reply; looks like Nagoya metro was lagging behind much of the rest of Japan in terms of implementing contactless cards.


Hey, I live in Nagoya and ride the Higashiyama and Meijo subway line all the time; others most of the time.

I asked a JR staffer if they will accept the Manaca cards in February, and they said "maybe for commuters at first." The new Manaca TVMs are being installed rapidly across the subway lines, but I have yet to see an installation on Meitetsu. I'll get a photo of them tomorrow if anyone wants one. 

There are ads EVERYWHERE in the subway... Again, nothing on Meitetsu that I've seen. I did notice the turnstiles at Meitetsu Nagoya had their "tap panels" installed... But like the subway, the actual "tap here" signage hasn't been applied yet. 

As for Kintetsu-- If Yurika is accepted at a station, then you'll be able to use Manaca. I expect this to involve of the Nagoya line from Kintetsu Nagoya down to Ise-Nakagawa. There are tons of commuters from Yokkaichi and Tsu that have to get to Nagoya and fan out on the subway everyday. Plus this part of the line already takes Yurika, so its rather expected that they upgrade to the next tech.

And yes, I have NO idea why it's taken this long for Nagoya to get on the IC bandwagon; but people say that the transport group here is notoriously cheap... Those four stations past Nonami on the Sakura-dori line were to have been built 8 years ago! I'm told there was also supposed to be some through-tracking with Meitetsu's Seto line, and Komaki-line (Kami-Ida subway extension)-- this is why the Sakura-dori line was built with pantographs... Not just because they share the Tsurumai line's yard in Akaike.


----------



## starrwulfe

quashlo said:


> *JR Central selects Yodobashi Camera for Nagoya Station tenant building; stores near train stations are key*
> http://www.nikkei.com/news/category...E0E293818DE0E0E3E2E0E2E3E2E2E2E2E2E2E2;at=ALL


wow. Nagoya station is going to look totally different AGAIN 3 years from now then. I work in the building across the street from that in a building called The Dai Nagoya Building; it too will get razed sometime in 2011/2012 for a new tower to go up. (I have no idea what the company I work for plans to do about moving somewhere else BTW :nuts


----------



## Woonsocket54

why is it called manaca? Is it like *Ma*in *Na*goya *Ca*rd?


----------



## starrwulfe

Woonsocket54 said:


> why is it called manaca? Is it like *Ma*in *Na*goya *Ca*rd?


good question. I'd like to think its a play on the word 真ん中 (manaka) which means "middle" since we're in the center of Japan. Nagoya is called the 中部 (chuubu- central region) so I think that's got more to do with it.

UPDATE: Yup, I was right! 

ちなみに、manaca（マナカ）の名前の由来は、「日本の真ん中をつなぎ、くらしの真ん中をつなぐICカード」からきています。
By the way, manaca's name means "Connecting the center of Japan via this IC card (the "ka" sound is abbreviated from card as well-- like in Osaka's "ICOCA" card-- 行こ is Iko, and カ or ka is card... so "Go-Card"... 

So Manaca means "middle card" literally... 

Clear that up for ya? (and me too!!) 

BTW, I was scouring the net in Japanese and found this blog where someone has put together some interesting info on Manaca. Got some good pix too. 
So the next few shots are courtesy http://www.manacan.net/ :banana:

Here are shots of the posters I see everyday in the subway now...

















Here we have the new manaca charge machine. The one at my station was installed last Monday. This is simailar to the Toica standalone units on JR lines. 








Notice it's proximity to the fare adjustment machine. If you don't have enough charge on your manaca, then you use this to put more ¥ on it before exiting the wicket... Problem is, that one looks like it takes only bills. What if I'm only ¥20 short?! What if I have no bills?! 

The actual card








Kinda generic... But I'm guessing you can print your name and commuter pass info on it like all other IC farecards here in Japan, so they need to keep it legible...

again, what facinates me about all of this is the e-money part..








This map shows what cards will interlink with each other by 8/2011. I currently hold a Suica, ICOCA and of course a Toica card. All the Lawsons conveinence stores here started accepting Toica/Suica/ICOCA cards here in Nagoya in September. Circle K and 7-11 are supposed to start soon as well. This is great, because I never seem to be able to go to the ATM to get cash when I need it, but always have about ¥3000 on my IC cards!  Also note there the line between manaca and toica. The top explanation says "Spring 2011 for transit use" meaning you can use a manaca card on JR lines and toica card in the subway then. The bottom says "Spring 2012 for e-money" meaning you can use manaca on the toica/suica/icoca retailer's POS system then, and vice-versa. This is a relief for me; I'll be making a commute involving the subway and the JR Tokaido line starting next year, and I hate having to keep up with multiple passes already...


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> but people say that the transport group here is notoriously cheap...


If by that you mean Meitetsu, I have to agree, at least for anecdotal reasons- I noticed weed control is not a priority on many lines, and some of the toilets in the stations are among the grottiest I've seen in Japan.


----------



## quashlo

These IC card stick diagrams are great... It's always interesting to watch the trend towards (hopefully) a nationwide card system. The private / subway cards are clearly at a disadvantage, as the JR's are already leveraging their inter-company connections and market share in the regional / intercity rail department. Virtually all of the inter-metropolitan interoperability agreements are between JR cards. The only exception is Kyūshū, where nimoca (Nishitetsu) and Hayakaken (Fukuoka City Subway) have interoperability agreements with Suica.

And there's also a whole slew of IC card systems for smaller operators scattered across Japan, like IruCa (Takamatsu — Kotohira Electric Railroad), Ecomyca (Toyama Chihō Railroad), LuLuCa (Shizuoka Railway), etc. Due to proximity and travel patterns, there could be some possible connections like Ecomyca + ICOCA or LuLuCa + TOICA, so it will be interesting to see how these will figure into the picture, if at all.


----------



## quashlo

starrwulfe said:


> And yes, I have NO idea why it's taken this long for Nagoya to get on the IC bandwagon; but people say that the transport group here is notoriously cheap...


It's hard to blame them for not wanting to spend money on all the systems infrastructure, as it does take investment in not just new faregates / card readers, ticket machines, and fare adjustment machines, but also behind-the-scenes stuff like mainframe servers, data management systems, etc. And since not everything can be completely transferred over, you still need to maintain traditional ticketing schemes using magnetic tickets.

Plus, I think the profitability of Nagoya area operators like Meitetsu is fairly low, probably because of the suburbanization and Aichi's connection with the auto industry. They just don't have a whole lot of money lying around that they can tap into for these kinds of capital investments. Meitetsu always seems to be hanging on by a string and they have several suburban / peripheral lines on the brink of abandonment. The Municipal Subway has also racked up quite a bit of debt through expansion and probably and it seems likely they won't be adding new lines anytime soon.

BTW, welcome to the forum. You should drop by the Japan Forum.


----------



## starrwulfe

quashlo said:


> It's hard to blame them for not wanting to spend money on all the systems infrastructure...


true, true... But really since all the players involved are using Sony's Felica system, and are aligned with Suica, they could've done a turnkey deal with that group. That's how Pasmo got off the ground so quickly... ICCOCA and the Surreto group that controls PiTaPa did a similar deal. Wouldn't be hard for JR Tokai to work with the Transpass folks here (mainly Meitetsu and Nagoya City DOT) to do something like that... But it's all about the money. 



> Plus, I think the profitability of Nagoya area operators like Meitetsu is fairly low, probably because of the suburbanization and Aichi's connection with the auto industry. They just don't have a whole lot of money lying around that they can tap into for these kinds of capital investments. Meitetsu always seems to be hanging on by a string and they have several suburban / peripheral lines on the brink of abandonment.


You're right on with that one... Aichi grew like a certain American city I'm from called Atlanta. Meitetsu simply couldn't keep up I think, because places like Nishio, Togo, or even Tenpaku and Midori wards in Nagoya should have more rail service, and they just don't. Then there's Nakagawa ward and Mie...

I often think what should happen is Kintetsu should buy Meitetsu... Absurd? It would make sense though. They share the same track gauge I believe, and it wouldn't take too much re-doing of the platforms of Nagoya Kintetsu/Metetsu to join em together-- at least pedestrian wise... There's already a pass thru faregate from the Inuyama/Gifu platform into the Kintetsu station on the other side of the wall... You can see the trains parked there! Since Nagoya Station will be getting a new Maglev Shinkansen platform in the 4th sub-basement in 10 years, they can use that as an excuse to re-do Kintetsu/Metetsu Nagoya as well... Just a thought. 



> The Municipal Subway has also racked up quite a bit of debt through expansion and probably and it seems likely they won't be adding new lines anytime soon.


A lot of that debt is due to questionable land deals they had to do to get the eastern side of the Meijo line loop done, I wonder. But Eidan had lots of debt too, until it "melted away" with the creation of Tokyo metro I think--And now they are reluctant to merge with Toei. Aichi doesn't really kick in much in the way of finances to the City Subway here... Unlike other metros in Japan. So the growth has been stunted. And its a well-known fact that the majority of the riders that are paying fares everyday come from outside Nagoya city proper. It would've been cool for Meitetsu to have made some more connections with the city a la the Tsurumai line--that way, there would have been a vested intrest in all parties to make the subway AND meitetsu a more cohiesive entity here, just like they due in Kanto and in Kansai areas...



> BTW, welcome to the forum. You should drop by the Japan Forum.


thanx! for anyone interested, I am the online editor for RAN magazine, the English art/music/urban magazine here in the Tokai/Chubu area. Also I have my own site as well... Use my handle here on google, and you'll find it soon enough! :nuts:


----------



## starrwulfe

quashlo said:


> It's always interesting to watch the trend towards (hopefully) a nationwide card system.


I'm waiting for the day when Suica becomes a marque like Edy or ID or even Visa (!) on other operators IC cards, so there's less confusion with what will work where...

Personally I have IC cards for Suica, ICOCA, and Toica, since I travel regularly to Kanto/Kansai and here of course. However since I mainly take the subway around town more than anything, I end up just using them as money cards at Lawson or Aeon/JUSCO/MaxValue when I go to the mall... The Aeon group of malls here MANDATE that ALL the tenant stores in their properties MUST take EVERY IC card BTW. So even the Starbucks that are in there take 'em...


----------



## starrwulfe

k.k.jetcar said:


> If by that you mean Meitetsu, I have to agree, at least for anecdotal reasons- I noticed weed control is not a priority on many lines, and some of the toilets in the stations are among the grottiest I've seen in Japan.


True... I'm not sure about the toilets all over the place though... almost any potty in Japan pales in comparison to the toxic no zone that is the typical transit public toilet back in the US for me...  If you get out into the sticks, most rail ops here in Japan kinda "let thangs go" in terms of vegitation and such... The Keikyu like past Yokosuka, and the Nose line past Nose Guchi Chuo in Hyogo come to mind, as I've been on those personally. 
One things for certain though... The stations themselves could use a freshening...


----------



## Woonsocket54

I have a few questions about a question-mark-shaped transit line in Japan.

Why is it called the Astram line? Does that have something to do with the Asian Games that were held there in 1994? And are there any plans to extend it south deeper into Hiroshima?


----------



## quashlo

As = _asu_ ("tomorrow")
tram = tram

Basically "tram of the future" or something like that. 

Long-term plan for the Astram Line:








_Source: Hiroshima City_

Pink = Seifū Shinto Line, from Kōiki Kōen-mae to Nishi-Hiroshima
Green = Tōzai Line, from Nishi-Hiroshima to Hiroshima
Yellow = Namboku Line, from Hon-dōri to Hiroshima University

I think they changed their plan to try to use LRT (e.g., upgrade of the streetcars) or less costly modes, so if these do get built, they may not be with the same technology as the Astram Line.


----------



## quashlo

*FY2009 ridership numbers, major Tōkyō area operators: Part 1*

train-media.net has just released the compiled FY2009 ridership for major railway operators in the Greater Tōkyō. Translated excerpts are below.

Ridership by operator and line:


Code:


Line                       Total  Change
Keihin Electric Express Railway     
  Main Line            1,135,073  (1.2%)
  Airport Line           150,973  (2.1%)
  Daishi Line             67,040   0.1%
  Zushi Line              42,795  (1.1%) 
  Kurihama Line          125,670  (0.9%)
  ALL LINES            1,212,399  (1.1%)
    (exclusing duplicate ridership)

Tōkyō Metro 
  Ginza Line           1,020,371  (3.0%)
  Marunouchi Line      1,093,564  (0.8%)
  Hibiya Line          1,093,634  (2.3%)
  Tōzai Line           1,320,588  (1.1%)
  Chiyoda Line         1,138,948  (0.3%)
  Yūrakuchō Line         917,047   1.5%
  Hanzōmon Line          857,854   0.4%
  Namboku Line           446,217   0.5%
  Fukutoshin Line        308,156  18.9%
  ALL LINES            6,327,852  (0.5%)
    (exclusing duplicate ridership)

Keisei Electric Railway
  Main Line              504,534  (0.6%)
  Higashi-Narita Line      1,189  (2.9%)
  Oshiage Line           131,984  (0.4%)
  Kanamachi Line          17,505   1.6%
  Chiba Line              40,079   0.7%
  Chihara Line             9,754   0.2%
  ALL LINES              705,045  (0.4%)

Tōbu Railway
  Isesaki Line           845,472  (1.3%)
  Kameido Line            23,463  (0.8%)
  Daishi Line              7,614  (6.2%)
  Sano Line                4,157  (4.4%)
  Koizumi Line             2,643  (1.3%)
  Ōta Line                   154  19.4%
  Kiryū Line               3,293  (1.3%)
  Nikkō Line              42,915  (4.0%)
  Utsunomiya Line         12,357  (4.0%)
  Kinugawa Line            2,916  (6.0%)
  Noda Line              450,324  (1.0%)
  Tōjō Line              958,622  (1.2%)
  Ogose Line              19,533  (2.3%)
  ALL LINES            2,373,460  (1.3%)

Seibu Railway
  Ikebukuro Line         899,770  (0.2%)
  Shinjuku Line          964,136  (0.7%)
  ALL LINES            1,714,685  (0.5%)

Keiō Corporation
  Keiō Line            1,365,635  (0.6%)
  Inokashira Line        554,616  (0.6%)
  ALL LINES            1,748,604  (0.6%)

Odakyū Electric Railway
  Odawara Line         1,500,058  (0.9%)
  Enoshima Line          372,640  (0.9%)
  Tama Line               76,536   1.3%
  ALL LINES            1,949,234  (0.8%)

Tōkyū Corporation
  Tōyoko Line          1,128,773 (0.4%)
  Meguro Line            324,903  4.5%
  Den'en Toshi Line    1,167,184 (1.9%)
  Ōimachi Line           421,934  5.1%
  Ikegami Line           217,233 (0.4%)
  Tamagawa Line          140,921 (0.4%)
  Kodomo-no-Kuni Line     11,024 (1.1%)
  ALL LINES            2,866,722  0.2%
    (exclusing duplicate ridership)

East Japan Railway Company (FY2008)      Section
  Tōkaidō Line         4,087,003  0.6%   Tōkyō - Hiratsuka
  Nambu Line             728,625  1.1%   ALL
  Tsurumi Line            45,107  4.1%   ALL
  Yokohama Line          819,784  0.8%   Higashi-Kanagawa - Hachiōji
  Negishi Line           572,164 (0.3%)  Yokohama - Ōfuna
  Yokosuka Line          188,564  1.3%   Ōfuna - Kurihama
  Sagami Line             95,849  1.5%   ALL
  Chūō Line            3,218,800 (0.4%)  Tōkyō - Takao
  Musashino Line         848,027  2.7%   ALL
  Ōme Line               292,197 (0.4%)  Tachikawa - Okutama
  Itsukaichi Line         48,162 (1.9%)  Haijima - Musashi Itsukaichi
  Hachikō Line            63,079  1.5%   Hachiōji - Ogose
  Tōhoku Line          3,480,805  0.6%   Tōkyō - Kurihashi
  Takasaki Line          395,770  0.9%   Ōmiya - Fukiage
  Kawagoe Line           146,567  0.9%   Ōmiya - Komagawa
  Saikyō Line            396,022  0.8%   Akabane - Ōmiya
  Jōban Line           1,161,463 (0.5%)  Nippori - Ushiku
  Narita Line             91,964 (3.2%)  Abiko - Sakura
  Narita Branch Line       9,693 (0.8%)  Narita - Kusumi
  Narita Airport Line     22,901 (7.7%)  Narita - Narita Airport
  Sōbu Line            1,753,589  0.1%   Tōkyō - Yachimata
  Sotobō Line            269,099 (0.1%)  Chiba - Honda
  Uchibō Line            121,605 (1.4%)  Soga - Hamano
  Keiyō Line             609,677  1.7%   ALL
  Yamanote Line        3,788,890 (1.5%)  Tabata - Shinagawa
  Akabane Line           764,047  0.5%   Ikebukuro - Akabane
  Sōbu Branch Line     1,166,277 (0.6%)  Kinshichō - Ochanomizu
  ALL LINES           15,440,005  0.1%

Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation
  Asakusa Line           627,217 (0.8%)
  Mita Line              566,862  0.4%
  Shinjuku Line          665,233  0.3%
  Ōedo Line              792,256 (0.5%)
  ALL LINES            2,329,790 (0.3%)

Sagami Railway
  Main Line              568,184 (1.3%)
  Izumino Line            56,902 (0.2%)
  TOTAL                  625,086 (1.2%)


----------



## quashlo

*FY2009 ridership numbers, major Tōkyō area operators: Part 2*

Continuing what I did last year, here are FY2009 station entries at JR East's 100 largest stations by ridership.
_Source: JR East_



Code:


                       Avg Daily FY08   FY08
Rank Station            Entries	 Rank  Entries  Change
  1  Shinjuku           748,522   --   766,020  -2.3%
  2  Ikebukuro          548,249   --   563,412  -2.7%
  3  Shibuya            412,241   --   426,317  -3.3%
  4  Yokohama           399,633   --   402,193  -0.6%
  5  Tōkyō              384,024   --   394,135  -2.6%
  6  Shinagawa          321,739   --   328,439  -2.0%
  7  Shimbashi          248,048   --   251,021  -1.2%
  8  Ōmiya              236,424   --   239,720  -1.4%
  9  Akihabara          224,608   --   224,084   0.2%
 10  Takadanobaba       204,527   --   206,890  -1.1%
 11  Kita-Senju         193,976   --   194,724  -0.4%
 12  Kawasaki           187,147   --   186,485   0.4%
 13  Ueno               178,413   --   181,244  -1.6%
 14  Yūrakuchō          166,252   --   169,361  -1.8%
 15  Tachikawa          158,068   16   158,123   0.0%
 16  Hamamatsuchō       155,145   15   158,700  -2.2%
 17  Tamachi            153,982   --   154,124  -0.1%
 18  Kichijōji          141,314   --   143,178  -1.3%
 19  Funabashi          135,560   --   136,365  -0.6%
 20  Kamata             133,758   --   135,701  -1.4%
 21  Ebisu              132,968   --   134,616  -1.2%
 22  Gotanda            132,176   --   134,512  -1.7%
 23  Nishi-Funabashi    125,114   --   125,785  -0.5%
 24  Ōsaki              124,577   26   123,918   0.5%
 25  Nakano             124,494   24   124,645  -0.1%
 26  Kashiwa            121,803   25   124,311  -2.0%
 27  Machida            107,799   --   108,214  -0.4%
 28  Chiba              106,434   29   107,122  -0.6%
 29  Kokubunji          106,315   28   107,847  -1.4%
 30  Totsuka            105,491   --   106,301  -0.8%
 31  Meguro             104,923   --   106,132  -1.1%
 32  Kanda              103,605   --   105,753  -2.0%
 33  Ochanomizu         103,011   --   104,632  -1.5%
 34  Fujisawa           102,240   35   102,629  -0.4%
 35  Tsudanuma          101,870   34   103,453  -1.5%
 36  Matsudo            100,591   --   102,062  -1.4%
 37  Kinshichō           98,986   --    99,890  -0.9%
 38  Nippori             94,429   43    90,637   4.2%
 39  Ōimachi             94,209   --    93,664   0.6%
 40  Nishi-Nippori       93,939   38    94,227  -0.3%
 41  Ōfuna               93,343   --    92,839   0.5%
 42  Ōmori               92,427   40    93,057  -0.7%
 43  Yotsuya             90,956   42    92,034  -1.2%
 44  Iidabashi           90,153   --    90,405  -0.3%
 45  Mitaka              89,671   --    90,335  -0.7%
 46  Akabane             88,085   --    88,351  -0.3%
 47  Suidōbashi          87,458   --    88,258  -0.9%
 48  Ogikubo             85,323   --    86,838  -1.7%
 49  Hachiōji            80,273   --    82,395  -2.6%
 50  Kawaguchi           79,457   --    80,152  -0.9%
 51  Urawa               79,376   --    79,791  -0.5%
 52  Sugamo              77,519   53    77,958  -0.6%
 53  Sendai              77,146   52    78,839  -2.1%
 54  Tsurumi             76,850   --    77,851  -1.3%
 55  Musashi Kosugi      76,831   --    77,193  -0.5%
 56  Harajuku            75,581   --    74,524   1.4%
 57  Musashi Mizonokuchi 74,179   58    73,315   1.2%
 58  Noborito            73,383   59    72,781   0.8%
 59  Okachimachi         71,934   57    74,094  -2.9%
 60  Shin-Koiwa          71,185   --    72,066  -1.2% 
 61  Yoyogi              70,269   --    71,660  -1.9%
 62  Maihama             66,502   --    68,768  -3.3%
 63  Shin-Kiba           65,813   --    65,432   0.6%
 64  Minami-Koshigaya    65,382   65    64,636   1.2%
 65  Koiwa               63,730   64    64,711  -1.5%
 66  Kita-Asaka          61,912   68    60,855   1.7%
 67  Musashi Sakai       61,670   --    61,297   0.6%
 68  Ōji                 61,481   66    61,912  -0.7%
 69  Sakuragichō         60,467   70    60,440   0.0%
 70  Hiratsuka           60,264   69    60,677  -0.7%
 71  Ichigaya            59,680   --    60,301  -1.0%
 72  Hashimoto           59,049   73    59,081  -0.1% 
 73  Ichikawa            58,853   74    58,723   0.2%
 74  Warabi              58,688   72    59,662  -1.6%
 75  Moto-Yawata         58,066   --    58,190  -0.2%
 76  Higashi-Totsuka     57,818   --    57,523   0.5%
 77  Minami-Urawa        57,246   --    57,468  -0.4%
 78  Kannai              56,986   --    57,410  -0.7%
 79  Nagatsuta           56,018   80    56,066  -0.1%
 80  Kameido             55,949   79    56,323  -0.7%
 81  Musashi Koganei     55,742   82    55,413   0.6%
 82  Chigasaki           55,147   81    55,990  -1.5%
 83  Shin-Urayasu        54,724   --    55,087  -0.7%
 84  Shin-Yokohama       53,629   88    52,725   1.7%
 85  Asakusabashi        53,612   84    54,347  -1.4%
 86  Kunitachi           53,345   85    54,243  -1.7%
 87  Ōtsuka              53,295   86    53,890  -1.1%
 88  Kaihin Makuhari     53,022   87    52,795   0.4%
 89  Nishi-Kawaguchi     50,985   90    50,917   0.1%
 90  Inage               50,694   89    51,076  -0.7%
 91  Kita-Urawa          50,492   --    50,616  -0.2%
 92  Kikuna              49,742   --    49,566   0.4%
 93  Kōenji              49,079   --    49,353  -0.6%
 94  Komagome            46,525   --    46,777  -0.5%
 95  Tsujidō             45,557   --    45,666  -0.2%
 96  Musashi Urawa       45,327   97    44,115   2.7%
 97  Asagaya             44,303   96    44,699  -0.9%
 98  Kanamachi           43,592   --    43,703  -0.3%
 99  Tabata              43,030   --    42,683   0.8%
100  Nishi-Ogikubo       40,695   --    41,335  -1.5%

A few notes:

The top 3 (Shinjuku, Ikebukuro, and Shibuya) showed large drops, probably a result of shifts from the Seibu and Tōbu networks to the Fukutoshin Line. These passengers no longer need to transfer at Ikebukuro.
Hamamatsuchō dropped, probably because of the struggling economy and less air travel.
Ōsaki jumped up two spots, probably due to the ongoing redevelopment into a new employment subcenter.
Nippori jumped up five spots, probably due to increased ridership on the Nippori-Toneri Liner.
Shin-Yokohama jumped up four spots. Perhaps as Minato Mirai and other parts of Yokohama continue to be built out, more and more business travelers are using this station.


----------



## quashlo

*FY2009 ridership numbers, major Tōkyō area operators: Part 3*

FY2009 station entries at Tōkyō Metro's 50 largest stations by ridership.
_Source: Tōkyō Metro_

Regular stations:



Code:


                            Avg Daily
Rk  Line  Station       Entries+Exits %Ch.
 1  MYF   Ikebukuro          482,723  -4.5
 2  C     Kita-Senju         299,196  -2.5
 3  MTCZ  Ōtemachi           280,381  -4.3
 4  GMH   Ginza              256,452  -4.0
 5  G     Shibuya            223,307  -5.9
 6  M     Shinjuku           219,606  -5.4
 7  G     Shinbashi          217,641  -1.4
 8  GH    Ueno               207,635  -2.8
 9  T     Takadanobaba       185,153  -1.4
10  GT    Nihonbashi         174,693  -1.9
11  TYN   Iidabashi          167,499  -0.6
12  C     Nishi-Nippori      157,582  -0.5
13  M     Tōkyō              155,326  -0.4
14  Y     Yūrakuchō          149,832  -1.5
15  GCZ   Omotesandō         148,428  -2.1
16  TZ    Kudanshita         148,086  -1.2
17  Y     Toyosu             131,069   6.7
18  MHC   Kasumigaseki       130,045   0.0
19  GMCN  Kokkai Gijidō-mae  128,530  -3.0
            Tameike - Sannō
20  YN    Ichigaya           127,542  -0.4
21  T     Tōyōchō            125,823  -1.6
22  H     Akihabara          122,788  -3.6
23  HT    Kayabachō          121,154  -4.3
24  H     Roppongi           120,044  -4.2
25  GZ    Mitsukoshimae      117,456  -2.9
26  H     Hatchōbori         105,192  -3.6
27  T     Monzen Nakachō     104,586  -1.9
28  GM    Akasaka Mitsuke    103,238  -4.6
29  G     Toranomon          102,755  -3.5
30  MN    Yotsuya            102,005  -1.5
31  GZ    Aoyama Itchōme     101,080  -2.2
32  H     Ebisu              100,621  -3.3
33  T     Nishi-Kasai         97,400  -1.7
34  MF    Shinjuku Sanchōme   96,951   4.8
35  HC    Hibiya              96,864  -1.8
36  T     Kasai               96,508  -0.6
37  Y     Shin-Kiba           95,799  -0.1
38  C     Shin-Ochanomizu     93,042  -2.3
39  MN    Kōrakuen            92,546   2.0
40  Z     Jinbōchō            92,135  -0.1
41  G     Asakusa             90,726  -1.3
42  H     Kamiyachō           86,189  -3.4
43  Z     Kinshichō           81,494   0.2
44  C     Akasaka             81,334   1.2
45  H     Ningyōchō           80,499  -2.4
46  Z     Hanzōmon            76,269  -2.3
47  H     Higashi-Ginza       75,847  -3.0
48  CF    Meiji Jingū-mae     75,434   2.7
            (Harajuku)
49  G     Gaien-mae           75,284   0.8
50  T     Urayasu             74,568  -1.8

Through-service junction stations or stations shared with other operators:



Code:


                        Avg Daily
Line  Station       Entries+Exits %Ch.
ZF    Shibuya            577,915   3.7
C     Ayase              450,965  -2.1
H     Kita-Senju         296,938  -2.5
T     Nishi-Funabashi    275,515  -0.9
C     Yoyogi Uehara      228,994   1.6
H     Naka-Meguro        190,826  -0.4
Y     Wakō-shi           152,130  11.0
T     Nakano             135,704  -0.2
YF    Kotake-Mukaihara   126,867   8.2 
Z     Oshiage            115,203   3.9
N     Meguro              92,666   2.6
N     Akabane-Iwabuchi    71,685   0.8
N     Shirokane-Takanawa  38,088   0.9
N     Shirokanedai        15,372   1.3

Down across the board, but Toyosu is the bright spot due to all the redevelopment.
In terms of junction stations, Shibuya, Wakō-shi, and Kotake-Mukaihara all saw increases as a result of the Fukutoshin Line.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro tries out iPads for passenger assistance*
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2010/pdf/metroNews20101125.pdf



> At Tōkyō Metro (HQ: Taitō Ward, Tōkyō; President: Umezaki Hisashi), starting Wednesday, December 1, 2010 we will introduce iPads on a trial basis at Ginza Station and Omotesandō Station for use by Service Managers when assisting passengers with information and directional guidance needs.
> 
> Currently, Tōkyō Metro’s Service Managers provide customers with railway-related information and information about areas surrounding stations using paper-based resources stored in file. With the introduction of the iPad units, it is now possible to zoom in and display digitalized versions of these resources on an iPad screen, and using the wireless LAN inside train stations, use map information and other data on the Internet to provide assistance to passengers. As a result, we will now be able to provide more intelligent and more comprehensive guidance for passengers.
> 
> In addition, our Foreign Language Translation Service, implemented since August of this year, will also make use of iPad units. In these cases, the customer, the Service Manager, and the translation service operator can simultaneously hold a conversation, streamlining out translation service even further.
> 
> The iPad trial program will last until the end of the fiscal year, after which we will consider expansion of the program in the future. At Tōkyō Metro, we will strive for further improvements to customer service into the future.
> 
> *About Service Managers*
> Service Managers are a guidance service provided by Tōkyō Metro, and were first introduced in April 2004 as a means of ensuring a comfortable travel experience for elderly passengers and passengers unfamiliar with the subway.
> 
> Service Managers are deployed during the midday period (10:00 to 17:00) at 14 high-ridership stations (primarily in the vicinity of faregates and ticketing halls), providing information and guidance to passengers while moving through the stations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *About Tōkyō Metro’s Foreign Language Translation Service*
> With the forecasted increase in foreign passengers in the future and the need to ensure adequate communication with passengers despite language barriers, Tōkyō Metro introduced a foreign language translation service on August 9 of this year that allows Tōkyō Metro employees to connect over telephone with a call center at a translation service company and have an operator assist in translation (implemented at station offices, commuter pass ticketing locations, travel information centers, and lost-and-found locations, and with Service Managers). As a result, assisting passengers from overseas with station facilities and directions on transferring trains, as well as responding to lost-and-found requests, has been streamlined.
> 
> The service is provided in English, Chinese, and Korean, and is available from 9:00 to 22:00.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Nara Station photos*

Some photos following the completion of the east-west public passage on 2010.10.03. Taken 2010.11.
_Source: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/so-long7/_










(New) direct connection to the station plaza. During construction, passengers needed to use a temporary passage to access the second-floor concourse level.










Now that the station building is complete, they can get to work on creating the station plaza outside.










Concourse level from the East Exit.



















West Exit station plaza










Silk Road Town 21, the name for the redevelopment project surrounding Nara Station.










East-west public passage on the first level.










_Ekinaka_ (station retail) is at the left, "Vierra Nara."










A little quiet, but hopefully things will pick up.


----------



## starrwulfe

(=^_^=)
Thanx for reminding me-- I'll be in Kyoto & Nara for sure this weekend... I'm going to do my best to get to Osaka Friday after work-- I want to see the new Osaka Station stuff up close... Got a Kintetsu 3day open ticket... All-U-Can-Ride for 3 days for ¥4000. I'll try to get a shot of the Kyoto Station hotel they're building if I can, as well as some Nara Station stuff if I have time. Any requests?


----------



## quashlo

Kansai has a lot of variety to offer for railfans, so it's really hard to choose.  Of course, it would be nice to see stuff that doesn't really get much coverage, like the Randen, the Keihan lines near Ōtsu, etc., but any photos you can provide would be great, even if they're not really of construction or new projects.


----------



## manrush

Have there been any expansions proposed for either the Toei Toden or the Hankai Tramway?


----------



## Woonsocket54

starrwulfe said:


> (=^_^=)
> Thanx for reminding me-- I'll be in Kyoto & Nara for sure this weekend... I'm going to do my best to get to Osaka Friday after work-- I want to see the new Osaka Station stuff up close... Got a Kintetsu 3day open ticket... All-U-Can-Ride for 3 days for ¥4000. I'll try to get a shot of the Kyoto Station hotel they're building if I can, as well as some Nara Station stuff if I have time. Any requests?


maybe some pix of the underground Kintetsu station in Nara


----------



## AG

While we're on discussion of rail in the Kansai region (and slightly off topic), can someone find a nice looking map of the JR West network with the individual lines properly defined? There doesn't seem to be a neat map for JR West in the same way that one exists for JR East. The ones I come across all have the Osaka Loop Line marked without showing where or how the other lines like the Yamatoji and Hanwa Lines run through the loop.


----------



## starrwulfe

AG said:


> ...can someone find a nice looking map of the JR West network with the individual lines properly defined? loop.


this would be a GREAT map if I could find a bigger version of it... 








found on google images


----------



## loefet

^^ Unfortunately I don't think that you can get that image in a larger scale, since it's just a preview of a map that is made by: http://www.zeroperzero.com/ which you can buy online (they have some really cool maps of several cities).

The best one that I have found of the rail systems in the metropolitan areas of Japan are made by FML which is a user here on SSC, and the best part of it is that they are free!!
Link to Osaka area map: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kzaral/3372201325/sizes/o/
His homepage with more maps: http://www.mukiryoku.com/railmap_e.html


----------



## quashlo

AG said:


> While we're on discussion of rail in the Kansai region (and slightly off topic), can someone find a nice looking map of the JR West network with the individual lines properly defined?


JR West produces a pretty decent map (Japanese only):
http://www.jr-odekake.net/eki/pdf/ubn.pdf

In typical fashion, of course, it's only JR lines, but it does a pretty good job of showing through-servicing and _shin-kaisoku_ vs. everything else.


----------



## starrwulfe

The maps in the back of Japan's map books like Mapple and RDX are really nice. But they're Japanese only... If I get some time, one day I'll scan it in and translate somehow. 

You can find some decent ones if you type in "Osaka rosenzu" into google... In Kanji, that's 大阪路線図 meaning Osaka rail route map.

Here's a good one here-- http://www.meik.jp/2rosenzu/02_osaka-rosenzu.html


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro 05 series in Jakarta*

I had neglected to post this earlier, but 05 series trains, formerly on the Tōzai Line, have already made it down south to Jakarta, Indonesia, where they will be spending their second lives. As new 15000 series sets enter service, the surplus 05 series will be taken out of service. Apparently, a total of 5 sets (50 cars) will make it over to Indonesia.

At the Port of Kawasaki (I believe). Upload date says 2010.11.25.
_Source: *ebifly* on Flickr_







More pictures at *ebifly*'s photostream: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ebifly/

One picture of a 05 series in service in Jakarta:
http://blog.goo.ne.jp/seri8039/e/7198ec96e62d4dc505c7832a9e665d32

If you're curious about the 7000 series that also made the switch over, there's lots of pics here:
http://www.2427junction.com/idnreport7k.html


----------



## quashlo

*Tsukuba Express platform extension work begins*

Another item I've been neglecting to post...

They have begun work on platform extensions along the Tsukuba Express to accomodate eight-car trains. Currently, trains are six cars long, but the stations were all designed for easy conversion to eight-car trains. They had already done some work at Akihabara Station, but now it appears they also began work at Misato Chūō Station as well.

A few pics:
_Source: http://tx-style.net/_

North end (closer to Tsukuba). It appears that only this end of the station will be extended.
The site closest to us is for a future condo project.










Platform extension work (left) and condo project (right).










From the other side of the aerial structure. They will be extending by about 40 m.










The construction notice on-site says that groundbreaking was on June 24, and that construction will last until March 31, 2011.










Maybe we will soon see 8-car trains on the TX...


----------



## quashlo

*Keisei Oshiage Line construction updates*

Updates on the elevation work (2010.11.15):
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Between Yahiro and Keisei Hikifune. The former inbound track here has now been removed.










They've also now placed the wooden slats on the lower half of the temporary inbound track here. They've driven some sheet piles down into the ground and should begin construction of the aerial structure now.










Coming back down to ground level, more wooden slats on the temporary inbound track and some protective fencing on the left.










They were late in erecting the fencing near Hikifune Station, but it is now installed.
Judging by the color of the wood, it looks like this was recently laid. This will help provide access all along the site for tire-supported construction vehicles.










More progress being made just west of the station where the outbound track is supposed to be switched out with temporary track on the far right. Looks like it cuts right through all the grade crossing equipment, so they will probably remove it on the night of the switchout.










More sheet piles separating the existing outbound track and the temporary outbound track, which is at a higher elevation. The track looks mostly finished on this section.



















At the other end of the overpass above the Tōbu Kameido Line. I was curious how this was going to work since it looked really tight at first due to the way the Isesaki Line curves in, but right now, seems like they'll be able to manage alright. The track segment is resting on some wood blocks and they have yet to work on the trackbed, so it may be a little while longer before the switchout.


----------



## quashlo

*Kunitachi Station construction updates: Part 1*

Inbound platform at Kunitachi Station was recently elevated with the completion of the continuous grade-separation for the JR Chūō Line between Mitaka and Tachikawa. Some pics of the new facilities, as well as the remaining work to be done (2010.11.15):
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

From the new elevated inbound platform, the west end looking towards Tachikawa. The final configuration of this station is three tracks (one island + one side platform), but due to ROW constraints, they are temporarily using the center track as the inbound track. The third track will come in on the right once they have cleared the ground-level infrastructure. In the distance, the inbound track shifts out, with another turnout downstream swinging back in to serve as the center track. Not sure why the turnout needs to be that far out... May have to do with freight train length (?), or perhaps it has to do with the ramp for construction vehicles at right, which leads down to street level.










Looking at the east end of the station (towards Nishi-Kokubunji) from the outbound platform.
They are building the remaining sections of the aerial structure and the third track on the other side of the protective fencing. According to the planned track layout, the center track is supposed to allow for through-service trains onto the Musashino Line without obstructing trains on either track of the Chūō Line, so I believe the crossover here may only be temporary.










Looking at the inbound platform from the outbound platform. Only half of the inbound platform is in service, while they work on the other half behind the walls.










The new stairwell and escalator are placed closer to the east end of the platform. Based on the placement of the canopy column stupports and the directional signage, we can deduce that this escalator and stairwell will probably be in the center of the platform once both sides are open.










The station name sign has a temporary sticker over the Tachikawa arrow, an interesting hint... Right now, this platform is only used for inbound trains, but with the opening of the other "half" of the inbound platform, it seems that the center track may also be used for outbound trains departing the station, or perhaps Musashino Line through-service trains (?).










Elevator is up and running, although you can't see the left half yet.










The Tachikawa end of the platform has a temporary stairwell. Probably because of lack of space, they needed to do a temporary solution, but will eventually replace this with a permanent installation.


----------



## quashlo

*Kunitachi Station construction updates: Part 2*

Part 2:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Concourse level is a construction zone for the time being... Just the minimum to allow people to access the platform level.










Platform and stairwell to the inbound platform. Work is proceeding behind these temporary walls.










All the signage is marked for Platform 2. When Platform 3 opens, they will probably just use stickers or seals to modify the signage.










Temporary passage leading to the temporary stairwell on the inbound platform. The walls of the passage are folding-panel type gates, so they probably do construction in this area during the evening.










Looking at the aerial structure from the temporary passage.










Stairwell up to the existing ground-level inbound platform, soon to be demolished.


----------



## quashlo

*Musashi Koganei Station construction updates*

Another under-construction station on the Chūō Line. Tracks are all elevated, but they are still working away at the new station building (2010.11.15).
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

A look at the exterior, where protective fencing has been erected just outside the inbound platform as they work to construct the second inbound track. Directly beneath them is the temporary ground-level infrastructure.










Erecting the columns and beams for the remaining sections of the aerial structure / station. The aerial structures adjacent to the station use reinforced concrete columns and beams, but the station sections appear to be using steel members. They've quickly removed the ground-level facilities and are using the space as staging area and materials storage.










On the west side of the station, where they've already built much of the aerial structure for the fourth track, but the parts near the station appear to be lagging, resulting in this big gap. I have no idea why they needed to finish this segment of the aerial structure so quickly... Perhaps they need the space to work on the sections near the station and the possible second ramp from the car yard (?).










Scaffolding... Wonder if this just for installing the soundwall and other other work for the fourth track, or whether there will actually be a second ramp from the car yard.










Seems that if there is going to be a second ramp, it's either going to go here or at the big gap, which looks really, really tight. Further down, the soundwalls are already finished, so it's probably not there.










Further west at ground level... The curious kink in the inbound-side soundwall is due to the track connection to the car yard, which needs to snake underneath the aerial structure at this point. The second ramp, if they intend to build it, would need to go straight at ground level and parallel the aerial structure as it climbs up, sliding in before reaching the station.


----------



## quashlo

*Odakyū Line undergrounding update*

Some pics of the construction between Yoyogi Uehara and Higashi-Kitazawa (2010.11.19):
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Easy to see from this picture how the sidings have been shifted out in order to make room for the underground construction, as the through-service JR train waiting in the middle has a large "kink" in the middle.










Kink in the sidings is at right. The outbound track also used to curve a bit but has since been switched out with this (comparatively) straight section. Eventually, the sidings will also be straightened out and returned to the original alignment.










Passing by the portal to the new outbound tunnel, to the left. To the right of us, workers are removing the previous outbound track. There will be four portals, one each for the four tracks on this section: two local tracks will descend to one level belowground, and two express tracks will descend to two levels belowground.



















Approaching Higashi-Kitazawa, we're surrounding be fencing on both sides.










The outbound track that previously swung in from the right is gone.


----------



## Svartmetall

Really good to see an update on Akihabara station. It was a bit of a mess when I was there in April so it's good to see how clean and clear-cut the station is now.


----------



## starrwulfe

Latest Nagoya Subway Developments for
the Sakura-dori Line

We're gearing up for 4 new stations on the southern part of the Sakura-dori line to open 29 March. I decided to snoop around on the line and see if there were some changes in the stations themselves. The following pictures were shot in Imaike station, the second crossover with the Higashiyama line in the eastern part of the city (and not too far from my house) it's a fairly busy part of town and an equally busy station. 

LED dot matrix signage installation








Seems they're going to replace the static "train just departed "x" station" with real LED destination signage like most other lines (except the Tsurumai line)
You can see the old backlit signs in the bottom of the next picture. 









Platform screen doors?

I was very surprised by these covers I saw on the platform.








They are consistent with all other screen pre-installations I've seen, and the Sakura-dori line is the only line that is one-man operated. The motorman has 2 TV screens that automatically come on when inside the station and shows the platform view. 








This installation was seen at 4 other stations on my ride. 

More to come!


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi Zōsen wins consecutive orders overseas for seven TBMs*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/category...E6EAE4E5E2E2EBE2E3E0E2E3E3869891E2E2E2;at=ALL



> Hitachi Zōsen has won consecutive orders for seven shield machines, the large machines used in the excavation of underground tunnels, from four overseas countries and regions, including Hong Kong and Singapore. The total value of the orders has not been revealed, but it's believed the contracts are worth about ¥4.5 billion. Infrastructure investment, including subway construrction and the accompanying tunnel excavation work, is on the rise, especially in developing countries, and it appears that Hitachi Zōsen has reaped some of the benefits of market expansion. These projects are expected to boost the share of overseas orders (as compared to the total value of orders in Hitachi Zōsen's tunnel boring machine business) from 40 percent to 60 percent in FY2010.
> 
> Hitachi Zōsen received orders for one machine for a high-speed rail project in Hong Kong and four machines for subway construction in Singapore. In addition, the company also won orders for one machine each for construction of power lines in Taiwan and construction of a water supply tunnel underneath San Francisco Bay in the United States. Shield machines feature a diameter measuring from several meters up to 10-20 meters, with cemented carbide teeth that rotate around multiple cutter heads to excavate the tunnel. It appears that Hitachi Zōsen's ability to manufacture machine components in a flexible manner to meet soil properties and hardness helped the company win the orders.
> 
> The company continues to win orders in the overseas infrastructure market, including winning consecutive orders for a total of four tunnel boring machines for subway or urban railway construction in India, the United States, and Korea by September of last year. The company forecasts that the total value of its tunnel boring machine orders in FY2010 will reach ¥10 billion, 60 percent of which is expected to come from overseas orders.
> 
> In FY2011, subway construction is slated to occur in Malaysia, Thailand, Vietnam, Korea, Egypt, Brazil, and other countries, and for the time being, the company will focus primarily on bids overseas.


The latest win in Hong Kong was for the Guangzhou‒Shenzhen‒Hong Kong Express Rail Link for the Tai Kong Po to Tse Uk Tsuen Tunnels, from a JV between Maeda Corporation (HQ: Chiyoda Ward, Tōkyō) and China State Construction Engineering Corporation (Hong Kong). Full press release on the Hong Kong win:
http://www.hitachizosen.co.jp/news-release/2010/12/1051.html


----------



## quashlo

*Proposed changes to accessibility law would improve barrier-free access*
http://www.japantoday.com/category/...policy-to-include-more-stations-bus-terminals



> TOKYO —
> The government is considering changes to its basic policy of creating a barrier-free society with an eye to making public transport facilities more friendly to the elderly and handicapped than currently planned, sources familiar with the move said Saturday.
> 
> Around 3,500 railway stations and 60 bus terminals across Japan are subject to the change to be worked out by the end of March so that barrier-free access at these places will be realized by March 2021, according to the sources linked with the transport ministry.
> 
> The current policy covers about 2,800 railway stations and 40 bus terminals, where the operators are required to achieve the goals for improvement in their efforts to secure barrier-free paths of travel, including eliminating unnecessary gaps and installing elevators.
> 
> In its policy review, based on the new barrier-free legislation that went into force in 2006 given Japan’s rapidly aging society, the government decided to include smaller facilities used by 3,000 people on a daily average instead of 5,000 under the current plan.
> 
> As under the existing policy, operators of public transport systems will be required to make new stations and other facilities completely barrier-free in the future.
> 
> Among other measures expected to be added are constructing platform fences at railway stations and including trains, buses and airplanes, in addition to facilities, in the list of sites for the barrier-free scheme. In the case of trains, the ratio of cars with wheelchair spaces is projected to be raised to 70% from the current goal of 50%.
> 
> The government also intends to make clear that elderly and handicapped people should be encouraged to take part in the process of barrier-free planning by public transport operators, the sources said.


Thanks to *NihonKitty* for spotting this.


----------



## quashlo

*Editorial in support of Okinawa LRT proposal*
http://www.asahi.com/english/TKY201101060279.html



> Okinawa has a song about its local railway written in Okinawan dialect. The first line says, "Where are you going on the light railway?"
> 
> Before World War II, Okinawa Prefecture operated a light railway with a total length of 48 kilometers. It played a central role in land freight and passenger transportation in the prefecture. The railway disappeared, not because it lost money, but because it was destroyed in the Battle of Okinawa in the closing days of World War II.
> 
> Following the end of the war, the central government rebuilt railroads in all other prefectures as part of the postwar reconstruction of the devastated nation. But the railroad in Okinawa was not restored, although Yui Rail, a monorail line running between Naha Airport and Shuri in the city of Naha, the prefecture's capital, has been built.
> 
> People in Okinawa love their islands. They call them "Chura Shima" (beautiful islands). There is now a growing chorus from residents calling for the construction of a light railway system on the main Okinawa Island. The government budget for fiscal 2010 contains a Cabinet Office appropriation for research into the construction of a new public transport system in Okinawa, including a railway. Diet members elected from the prefecture have formed a group to lobby for the construction of the railway.
> 
> Okinawa is awash with cars. The central and southern parts of the main island, including Naha, are plagued by traffic jams that are among the worst in Japan. The average speed of cars during rush hours in Okinawa is 15 kph, slower than in the three metropolitan areas around Tokyo, Osaka and Nagoya. One estimate has put economic losses due to Okinawa's congested roads at 115 million yen per kilometer per year, the seventh largest total in Japan.
> 
> Tourists who come to Okinawa from around the world must be annoyed by the terrible traffic jams during the morning and evening rush hours. Okinawa's car-oriented traffic system has reached its limits.
> 
> Since building a railway requires a huge amount of money, the proposal is unlikely to become reality any time soon. However, it is probably time for serious debate on the introduction of a new transport system to wean Okinawa off excessive dependence on cars and protect its beautiful environment.
> 
> That is the message from the Okinawa Association of Corporate Executives. In 2009, the local business lobby called for the construction of a railway that is different from a traditional heavy railroad. What was proposed is a form of urban rail transportation known as light rail transit (LRT), which has been developed mainly in Europe. This type of railway offers low-noise but relatively high-speed transportation.
> 
> The association has estimated the construction cost of an LRT system at 2 billion to 3 billion yen per km, which it says makes the LRT cheaper than subway and monorail systems. Last year, a citizen group in Okinawa proposed six LRT routes in central and southern parts of Okinawa Island, including routes similar to the old railway lines.
> 
> A new law to revitalize local public transportation was enacted in 2007. The Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism is exhorting local governments across the nation to introduce an LRT and is eager to budget for an LRT project. Japan is facing a future in which old people will be a large part of the population. The number of senior citizens unable to leave their homes without assistance will keep growing. An LRT could offer low-floor, barrier-free trains that are more accessible to old or disabled people. It would also be eco-friendly.
> 
> Okinawa Prefecture is currently the most car-oriented region in Japan, but it has a good chance of setting the standard for transportation in a low-carbon society. That vision can become reality if a railway is built on its beautiful main island.


Original article is here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61615923&postcount=1442

Cab view on the Yui Rail, Okinawa's only existing rail line (2010.08.26).
Some great (and surprising) views of Naha. Perhaps Okinawa has a perception of being mostly a place to visit and vacation, but Naha alone is very much urban.
_Source: *cyuosen201* on YouTube_

Part 1: Naha Airport to Miebashi






Part 2: Miebashi to Shuri


----------



## quashlo

*Hiroshima City considering three options for tram route changes outside JR Hiroshima Station*
http://www.asahi.com/travel/rail/news/OSK201101070146.html



> Regarding the route changes to trams outside JR Hiroshima Station, it was revealed on January 7 that Hiroshima City is considering three options: an at-grade option, an underground option, and an elevated option. The city will present the three options to a committee composed of university professors and the railway operator on January 12, but the elevated option is unlikely, with operator Hiroshima Electric Railway in opposition.
> 
> Last year, the city established the Investigative Committee for the Basic Policy Regarding the Hiroshima Station South Exit Plaza. The committee is considering changing the existing route of the trams, which extend out from Hiroshima Station's South Exit towards central Hiroshima City. The new route would travel along a new "Ekimae-dōri Line" connecting to Inarimachi via the Ekimae Ōhashi Bridge. The new route would be approx. 200 m shorter than the existing one, and the primary goal of the effort is to reduce travel time between Hiroshima Station and central Hiroshima City, including Hatchōbori and Kamiyachō.
> 
> The three proposals consist of an at-grade option running the Ekimae-dōri Line at street level, an underground option that constructs a portion of the end closest to the station in a tunnel, and an elevated option that proceeds along an upward slope from the Ekimae Ōhashi Bridge toward the South Exit of Hiroshima Station.
> 
> According to Hiroshima Electric Railway (Hiroden), the grades under the elevated option are too high, and the older trams will be unable to climb the ramp. City spokespersons say they are "aware of the problem," but included the elevated option because they are "only in the conceptual phase and still in the process of hammering out the details."
> 
> On the other hand, Hiroden proposed the switch to the Ekimae-dōri Line over ten years ago, and is eager to make the route change as quickly as possible. The committee will compile its recommendations by the end of the fiscal year, but Hiroden executives say, "Examining an option where the trams can't even climb the grades is a waste of time. We would like them to focus their discussions on only the feasible options."


Trams passing outside the Atomic Bomb Dome. Plenty of variety in the fleet.





_Source: *ayokoi* on YouTube_

Special Christmas train. This is an ex-Hannover tram.





_Source: *yt03104* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Proposal to renovate JR Sannomiya Station in the works*
http://www.kobe-np.co.jp/news/shakai/0003716108.shtml



> Officials revealed that JR West and Kōbe City have begun discussions towards a renovation of JR Sannomiya Station (Chūō Ward, Kōbe City), the gateway to Kōbe. JR West plans to replace the Sannomiya Terminal Building (11 stories) on the south side of the station and says it will assemble a proposal for the renovation of the station building by the end of the fiscal year.
> 
> Kyōto Station saw a new station tenant building housing a department store, hotel, and other uses open in 1997, while large-scale improvement works at Ōsaka Station, at a total project cost of ¥210 billion, will be completed in May of this year. In the midst of the renovation of the Kinki region's major terminals, Kōbe City and other local representatives have asked JR West to consider renovating Sannomiya Station.
> 
> Sannomiya Station opened in 1874 (Meiji 7). At the time, it was actually located near what is now Motomachi Station, but in 1930 (Shōwa 5) it relocated to its present location as an elevated station. The third floor of the station features the platforms, while the station's faregates are located in a total of three locations on the first and second floors. In 2003, the food zone outside the station's Central Exit was renovated.
> 
> The Sannomiya Terminal Building abutting the station on its south side opened in 1981 in conjunction with the Port Pier '81 exposition on Kōbe's Port Island, and is home to the Sannomiya Terminal Hotel and the Sannomiya OPA retail facility.
> 
> According to JR West, daily entries and exits at the station were approx. 235,000 in FY2009, making it tops in Hyōgo Prefecture and number five in JR West's entire network.
> 
> According to officials, JR West is currently considering a plan to replace the Sannomiya Terminal Building. The railway says it will also form a working group with the city to investigate reconstruction of the station building itself; improvement of transfers to other public transit modes including railways, buses, and taxis; and expansion of the station plaza.
> 
> At the underground Hanshin Sannomiya Station south of JR Sannomiya Station, improvement works to construct a new east ticketing entrance and other improvements are currently underway, with a target completion date in spring 2013. The city is moving forward with construction of underground passages connecting to JR Sannomiya Station and the Mint Kōbe retail facility outside the east ticketing entrance.


Aerial:
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

JR Sannomiya Station is marked by the triangle pointing straight down. The site with the triangle pointing straight up is the Sannomiya Terminal Building. Hankyū Sannomiya Station is at bottom left, with the red roof. Just east of the Sannomiya Terminal Building is the Port Liner station. Closer to the upper right corner of the image, you can see some of the construction work for Hanshin Sannomiya Station.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Station construction updates: Part 1*

First, some pics inside the station, where they recently removed parts of the old canopies above the Ōsaka Loop Line platforms after having completed the large station canopy:
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

Canopy sections here have already been removed.










Looking up from the same section of platform. There's less to see here, since this is actually the lowest part of the new station canopy.










Looking north towards the North Gate Building. The platforms are at the south end of the station, so the structural elements somewhat obstruct the picture frame. The view should be much better from the inner platforms (JR Kōbe Line, Kyōto Line, etc.). I'm liking the platform bridge as well... Should look good at night.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Station construction updates: Part 2*

Other pics (2010.12):
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

View of the North Gate Building from outside the Yodobashi Camera on the north side of the station... This may be one of my favorite viewpoints of the station now.










Atrium










Standard view from the Hankyū Grand Building










Looks like the Ōsaka Loop Line platforms will be the last to get the new canopies for the sections not covered by the station canopy.










View at platform level. I'm curious to see what it looks like without the sections of old canopy towards the outer edges.










Lots of glass makes for good trainspotting.










Looking up from Platform 8, as a _shin-kaisoku_ for Yasu boards passengers.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West develops platform door system that handles three- and four-door cars*
http://www.asahi.com/kansai/travel/news/OSK201101070001.html



> _Shin-kaisoku_ (special rapid) trains with four doors per side per car, and local trains with three doors per side per car. Now, JR West and one of its subsidiaries have developed a type of platform door installation that can serve either door configuration. As the number of incidents of passengers falling off the platform or coming into contact with trains increases, different door positions depending on train type have become an obstacle to the expansion of platform door installations in JR West's service area. However, there are many issues left to be resolved before mass production, including those related to systems and cost. Will this development be a new step towards ensuring passenger safety on platforms?
> 
> =====================
> 
> The new type of moving platform door system was developed by JR West and subsidiary West Japan Railway Techsia (HQ: Amagasaki City, Hyōgo Prefecture). There are five door openings in each carlength (approx. 20 m) and only specific platform doors will open, depending on the number of doors per side on the train approaching the platform.
> 
> When a train with three-door cars stops at the station, a center door (not used when trains with four-door cars stop at the station) opens, with the door leaves retracting behind two other sets of doors that do not open for trains with three-door cars.
> 
> There are approx. 1,400 three-door cars and 1,300 four-door cars operating on major JR lines in the Keihanshin area including the JR Kōbe Line, Kyōto Line, and Hanwa line. Three-door cars are used primarily on _shin-kaisoku_ (special rapid) and _kaisoku_ (rapid) services, while four-door cars are used primarily on all-stop local trains. The seating arrangement varies depending on the door configuration. Three-door cars feature transverse seating where two-person seats are arranged in transverse rows along the length of the car. Two rows can be arranged to form "box-style" seating for four. Four-door cars, however, feature longitudinal seating along the walls of the car.
> 
> Because both types of cars operate on the same lines, progress on the installation of moving platform doors that open and close in coordination with train doors has been slow at JR West stations. There are an endless stream of incidents that would likely have been avoided had platform doors been in place. In mid-December of last year at JR Maiko Station in Tarumi Ward, Kōbe City, a train operator ran over one woman after failing to realize that she had fallen off the platform near the open space between two cars.
> 
> Satō Shin, chief of Techsia's Technology Department, says, "It's now or never to come up with a platform safety measure. We are hoping to further develop this system into a lighter and stronger device that is easier to maintain and manage." However, there are many obstacles to installing the system on many stations, including the cost of introducing a new system for the doors.
> 
> Firstly, installation of train stopping equipment that automatically controls train brakes in order to bring train doors in alignment with the platform doors is needed. Assuming that the system were introduced to about 50 stations in the Keihanshin area with especially high passenger volume, it's expected the cost would reach about ¥100 billion, including the cost to reinforce platforms to support the doors.
> 
> It's believed that consolidation of all trains to either a three-door or four-door configuration is expected to cost at least ¥200 billion, giving an edge to platform door installation in terms of cost. However, there is no specific plan yet to deploy the newly-developed platform doors at any stations.
> 
> In addition, at specific stations such as Tennōji, Sannomiya, Himeji, and Maibara, some platforms serve not only rapid and local trains but also two-door limited express trains. As a result, a new strategy is needed in addition to the installation of the new platform doors.
> 
> =====================
> 
> Installation of platform doors is proceeding on subways, where trains all have the same door configuration. The Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau installed platform doors on all eleven stations of the Municipal Subway's Imazatosuji Line, which opened in 2006. While there were 54 cases of platform falls or trains coming into contact with passengers on the Municipal Subway in FY2009, the Imazatosuji Line has yet to have a single accident since it first opened. Spokespersons for the Municipal Transportation Bureau say the doors have had a "huge benefit," and are moving forward with plans to install the doors on the Sennichimae Line and Midōsuji Line. Installation is also underway on the Kyōto Municipal Subway, Kōbe New Transit, Tōkyō Metro, and other operators.
> 
> Even Tōkyō's Yamanote Line is moving towards standard platform doors by adopting a uniform door configuration on its trains. JR East is slated to install platform doors at all 29 stations on the Yamanote Line by FY2017 at a total estimated construction cost of ¥50 billion. According to JR East, the addition of time required to open the platform doors, on top of the time to open the train doors, will also increase dwell time at stations by about five seconds per station, and there is a possibility that the railway will need to reevaluate its operating schedule.
> 
> However, out of the approx. 9,500 railway and subway stations across Japan, as of March of last year only 449 stations—less than five percent—have platform door installations.
> 
> =====================
> 
> According to the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT), progress has been made on grade crossing safety measures including railway track elevation, reducing the number of deaths on railroads by approx. 40 percent from 1,479 cases in FY1989 to 851 cases in FY2009. Meanwhile, there were 193 falls and passenger-train collisions on platforms in FY2009, with 194 fatalities. The number of cases in FY2009 is 1.7 times the 113 cases in FY2002. Spokespersons for the Safety Management Office of the MLIT's Railway Bureau say, "A significant number of these cases are related to intoxicated passengers being involved in accidents."
> 
> Even beyond the accident at JR Maiko Station, collisions and falls have been occurring one after another. In July of last year at Masuga Station on the Kintetsu Ōsaka Line in Kashihara City, Nara Prefecture, a sixth-grade elementary school student playing with friends on the platform came into contact with a semi-express train arriving at the station, resulting in a broken left wrist. In December 2008 at Mikuni Station on the Hankyū Takarazuka Line in Yodogawa Ward, Ōsaka City, a blind man came into contact with a train that was departing the station and was temporarily in critical condition. After these incidents, the MLIT has been encouraging railway operators to install platform doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _JR West's 225 series, with three-door cars._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _JR West's 321 series, with four-door cars._


An interesting development... Ultimately, this, together with some design uniformity among rolling stock, may be the key to getting platform doors on most of the remaining lines that have yet to see them.


----------



## quashlo

*Hankyū Imazu Line elevation at Nishinomiya Kitaguchi Station complete*

Start of service on the newly-elevated 340 m section of the Hankyū Imazu Line at Nishinomiya Kitaguchi Station began on 2010.12.05. Some pics:
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

Looking south at the new elevated platform / track. Ground level tracks previously in use remain below. The Imazu Line is split in half at this station. Only the tracks for the southern line were elevated.



















Elevated passage leading to the new platform. Behind us, the passage connects to the concourse for the rest of the station, making transfers easy.










Imazu Line is a small line, and the south half in particular only features short, three-car trains. Even in the peak period, maximum is 9 tph on the south half, so one track and platform are more than sufficient. I'm quite fond of the work... Simple as usual, but there is some attractive variation in the platform tiling and the walls.



















New South East Exit constructed on the Nishinomiya Gardens side of the station. This connects directly to the pedestrian deck to Nishinomiya Gardens, making it extremely convenient for shoppers.










Ramp down to ground level, towards Imazu.










Imazu Line train departs the station.


----------



## quashlo

*Sneak peek at new 2000 series trains for Kanazawa Seaside Line*

Original press release is here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65983183&postcount=1728

These are the second generation of trains for Yokohama New Transit's Seaside Line, debuting starting in late February. The first-generation 1000 series trains featured longitudinal seating, but the 2000 series instead features a mixed configuration of transverse and longitudinal seating, making it more amenable to tourists and visitors. The whole fleet of 1000 series units, now 22 years old, will be replaced (16 5-car trains), with the last trains entering service by FY2014. Cost is about ¥100 million per car. Manufacturer is Tōkyū Car Company.

Trains are stainless steel, with an inside width that is 10 cm larger and inside height that is 5.5 cm larger. Wheel diameter was also reduced to improve barrier-free access, along with the rest of the standard elements: UV-cut glass instead of curtains, LCD information screens, wheelchair space, etc. Capacity per train was increased by 12 pax to 236 pax, and energy consumption reduced by 5%.

Since the trains are driverless and most of the stations on the line are unstaffed, there was some concern about safety from passengers, so each car now features two security cameras. To cater to tourists, passengers will be able to enter the operator's cab when the trains are in driverless mode and enjoy the view.

A video tour by Kanaloco (_Kanagawa Shimbun_):


----------



## starrwulfe

^^^ Kobe deserves a gateway rail station in Sannomiya. It's my favorite city in all of Japan, and I enjoyed going there 3 times a week to work just up the way from there near Shin-Kobe back in 2002-03 when I in Kansai. It would be great to see them do something like a 1/2 size version of Kyoto Station or even Yokohama Station, since all the lines passing through are laid out east to west. Also the underground mall concourse is HUGE here. As easy as it is to walk around Kobe, descending underground there is always a challenge for even me!

I got some shots off that glass crossover bridge in Osaka Station... I'm late in posting them, but I'll get em up tomorrow afternoon... I took them around 5 December 2010 when I was in Kansai for a visit... You're right-- Trainspotting from there will be a blast. Of course I couldn't see much due to the old canopies being there, but now that they're removing them... 

As for the screen doors, I agree. I've seen 3 people fall off the platform Sakae Station on the Higashiyama Subway line in the last 2 years. None were really hurt; there were no trains in the station at the time, and in one case, it was a drunk guy waiting on the first train of the day. However, the platform space is lined with columns and has stairwells that lead down to the Meijo line that take up lots of room; in some sections, the platform is about 3 meters wide from wall to edge. Passengers line up to get the next train, so the only way for people passing through is to walk the edge of the platform. I know that station was built in the 50's but they really need install some platform screens on there fast.


----------



## quashlo

^^ Agreed on Kōbe. The building in question isn't very large, but if they really wanted, perhaps they could do something with the plaza area outside.


----------



## quashlo

*Yokohama City to begin studies on subway extensions, Tōkaidō Freight Line conversion*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/kanagawa/20110112/CK2011011202000027.html



> Yokohama City has finalized plans to begin studies of proposed extensions to the Municipal Subway Blue Line (Azamino – Shōnandai) and Green Line (Nakayama – Hiyoshi). In addition, the city will study construction of the Keihin Rinkai Line connecting Sakuragichō and central Tōkyō. This is the first time the extension or construction of the three lines will be studied since a report by the national government’s Transport Policy Council recommended the projects for implementation in 2000. The city will set aside ¥10 million in the budget for next fiscal year towards the studies.
> 
> According to the city, the proposed extensions are from Azamino to Shin-Yurigaoka (Kawasaki City) for the Blue Line and two extensions for the Green Line: from Hiyoshi to Tsurumi and from Nakayama to Motomachi.
> 
> The Transport Policy Council report recommends extension of the Blue Line to Susukino (Aoba Ward, Yokohama City) and groundbreaking on further extension to Shin-Yurigaoka by 2015. For the Green Line extensions, the report also recommends groundbreaking by 2015. In addition, the Keihin Rinkai Line, envisioned to connect Sakuragichō to Shinagawa Station and Tōkyō Teleport in central Tōkyō, is recommended for study, without a specific implementation deadline.
> 
> Up until now, outside experts who have evaluated the future of the Yokohama Municipal Subway recommended in 2003 that the city put the proposed extensions on hold indefinitely. In fact, the municipal government itself has prioritized construction of lines used by private railways.
> 
> As a result, the proposed extensions were shelved, but with growing interest in the projects from local neighborhoods along the proposed routes, the city has decided to commission studies of the feasibility of the three projects.
> 
> However, while the Blue Line extension would only cost ¥150 billion, making it a very feasible project, some coordination with Kawasaki City would be needed. The Green Line extensions are estimated to cost ¥1 trillion, and it’s unlikely both Green Line extensions could be constructed in their entirety.


Looks like we finally have some movement on these three projects…


----------



## Braillard

quashlo said:


> *Yokohama City to begin studies on subway extensions, Tōkaidō Freight Line conversion*
> http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/kanagawa/20110112/CK2011011202000027.html
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we finally have some movement on these three projects…


^^ Great!
Maybe you will soon be able to move these projects (at least the municipal subway ones) from "Proposed" to "In planning stage" on the first post of the thread!:banana:

The Keihin Rinkai line is supposed to mostly use the Tokaido Freight Line, right? Last year Seiji Maehara (when he was transport minister) asked JR Central to consider building a sprout of the shinkansen line to Haneda, using, if I remember well, that very Tokaido Freight Line.

Then, isn't that two contradictory plans? Not to mention that Japan still needs to use it as a freight line! Is there enough room for both a freight line, a passenger line (Keihin Rinkai), and a Shinkansen extension??

To me, a shinkansen extension (ideally starting not in Hamamatsucho but in Shinagawa, actually just as the proposed Rinkai Keihin, to be useful not only to passengers coming from Tohoku, Joetsu and Hokuriku but also Tokaido) is the most urgent. But it has been more or less rejected by JR Central...


----------



## quashlo

I should do a better job of updating that first post... Too busy with work and other things sometimes.

I remember the proposal about extending the Shinkansen to Haneda... I think it's a great idea, personally, as they're halfway there already because of the car yard... But I understand why JR Central would balk at losing capacity into Tōkyō Station.

If they were to do something, they wouldn't be able to reuse the Tōkaidō Freight Line tracks as they currently are (different gauge)... I suspect they would probably just a build a new tunnel to connect into Haneda Airport. You can see the Shinkansen yard in this aerial... It's steps away from Haneda Airport, really.


----------



## quashlo

*Nippon Sharyō / Sumitomo JV wins TRA order for 296 commuter cars in Taiwan*
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...re-win-530-million-taiwan-rail-car-order.html



> A Taiwanese venture partly owned by Nippon Sharyo Ltd., a Japanese trainmaker, won a 44 billion yen ($530 million) order from the Taiwan Railways Administration to supply 296 train cars.
> 
> The Taiwan Rolling Stock Co. venture will supply the cars from 2012 through 2015, Sumitomo Corp., a co-owner of the company, said in a statement on its website. Nippon Sharyo rose 2.6 percent to 468 yen, a seven-month high, at the 3 p.m. close in Tokyo.
> 
> The contract is the second Taiwanese rail order Nippon Sharyo and Sumitomo announced this month, a sign Japanese trainmakers’ efforts to win work abroad amid slowing growth at home are paying off. The companies are also competing for high- speed rail orders in the U.S.
> 
> “Nippon Sharyo is doing a good job in winning overseas orders,” said Minoru Matsuno, president of Value Search Asset Management Co., a Tokyo-based investment advisory company. “Investors are likely to take the news positively.”
> 
> Sumitomo and Nippon Sharyo, a unit of Central Japan Railway Co., announced last week they had won a separate 30 billion yen order to supply trains for Taiwan’s high-speed railway.
> 
> Taiwan-based Tang Eng Iron Works Co. and China Steel Corp. are also part owners of Taiwan Rolling Stock.
> 
> Nippon Sharyo has risen 18 percent this year in Tokyo trading, compared with a 3.5 percent gain for the benchmark Nikkei 225 Stock Average. Sumitomo gained 0.3 percent today to 1,232 yen.


Official press release from Nippon Sharyō is here:
http://www.n-sharyo.co.jp/business/tetsudo/topics/tp110113.html

Render:
_Source: Nippon Sharyō_










This follows on the heels of the news on 2011.01.06 concerning a win by the same team of Nippon Sharyō and Sumitomo on an order of 17 8-car tilting intercity EMU trains (136 cars total) from TRA for the Taroko Express.

The cars in this latest order are EMU 800s, designed for a maximum commercial speed of 130 kph. This is the second order won jointly by Nippon Sharyō and Sumitomo with Taiwan Rolling Stock Co., the first being 160 EMU 700 commuter cars in June 2005. Of the 296 cars in this order, 280 will be manufactured by Taiwan Rolling Stock Co. Nippon Sharyō will manufacture the remaining 16 cars (as prototype units) and provide technical support to Taiwan Rolling Stock Co.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

^^ Note that *quashlo* is right and Bloomberg wrong about the other order. :cheers: "Taiwan’s high-speed railway" is Taiwan High Speed Rail Corporation, which is entirely separate from the Taiwan Railway Administration.


----------



## Braillard

quashlo said:


> I should do a better job of updating that first post... Too busy with work and other things sometimes.
> 
> I remember the proposal about extending the Shinkansen to Haneda... I think it's a great idea, personally, as they're halfway there already because of the car yard... But I understand why JR Central would balk at losing capacity into Tōkyō Station.
> 
> If they were to do something, they wouldn't be able to reuse the Tōkaidō Freight Line tracks as they currently are (different gauge)... I suspect they would probably just a build a new tunnel to connect into Haneda Airport. You can see the Shinkansen yard in this aerial... It's steps away from Haneda Airport, really.


Yes, it's striking! But actually, it's even closer to Haneda than that, because from the Shinkansen yard, the Tokaido Freight Line continues (underground, so it's not visible on Google Maps) to the south, and crosses the Keikyu Airport Line just before (or almost under) Tenkûbashi station, which is already on the airport territory!
I mean, the alignment is already here!! They just have to dig another tunnel on the side of the Tokaido Freight Line and then under the Keikyu Airport Line.
Well, since today Japan has a new transport&infrastructure minister, I hope he too will push for that.


----------



## starrwulfe

*Nagoya Manaca IC card update*

With less than a month now before rollout, I can say that the infrastructure is being placed in at a rapid clip now. 

Meitetsu has started installing their turnstiles and TVMs; I'll get some pix later this week when I use them on my commute. Also all the busses have additional IC tap-pads installed; they're covered with a plastic sign saying "tap me on 2/13". Ads and posters are everywhere and they're talking about the new point system for using Manaca.

Here's something else I thought would happen later than sooner:








This is a IC tap-pad that was just installed at the Mr. Donut outside Ikeshita station in my area. When I asked what it was for, the clerk said "Manaca!". Awesome! So now I'm checking all stores nearby to see if they're also installing them there.


----------



## quashlo

*Efforts to increase Kyōto Municipal Subway ridership proceeding apace*
http://www.kyoto-np.co.jp/local/article/20110112000182



> A meeting of Kyōto City’s Council to Increase Subway Ridership by 50,000 Passengers, where attendees discussed strategies to increase ridership on the Kyōto Municipal Subway, was held on January 12 at Kyōto City Hall in Nakagyō Ward. Of the 210 measures planned for this fiscal year, officials reported that 95 percent had been accomplished or been launched, and other attendees proposed new strategies to increase revenue, including introduction of naming rights for station restrooms.
> 
> With the Municipal Subway in dire financial straits, the Kyōto City established the council in April of last year. With Vice-Mayor Yuki Fumihiko as council chairman, approx. 40 ward mayors and top city officials have considered revenue-boosting strategies.
> 
> At the January 12 meeting, officials reported that 100 measures had already been implemented, including the opening of Kotochika Shijō and other retail facilities along the subway network, sponsorship of special events in areas around stations, and production of stuffed animals of the subway’s mascot character. Average daily ridership between April and November was 338,000 passengers, a year-over-year increase of 1.2 percent.
> 
> A team of young city employees also proposed their own set of strategies to increase revenue, including unique proposals such as selling station restroom naming rights and maintenance duties to private corporations, and special cosplay trains designed to get cosplay hobby groups to ride the subways. The council will now consider these new proposals.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line, Odakyū Odawara Line most popular lines to live along*
http://www.j-cast.com/mono/2011/01/13085364.html



> Results of a poll by the Home4U home rentals service and published on December 15, 2010 revealed that the most popular neighborhoods in the Kantō Region (by train line) are along the Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line. The Den’en Toshi Line travels from the Hanzōmon Subway Line, via Shibuya, and passes through popular stations including Sangenjaya, Futako – Tamagawa, and Tama Plaza, and it’s believed that the number-one reason behind the popularity of the line is its convenience for commuting to work and school.
> 
> Coming second in the poll was the Odakyū Odawara Line from Shinjuku to Odawara. From Shinjuku, the line connects towns that are magnets for the younger generations, including Shimo-Kitazawa, Seijō Gakuen-mae, and Machida. The line is also convenient for recreation and shopping, and the easy transfers to the Chiyoda Line, Marunouchi Line, and Inokashira Line also helped earn it high points. In third place in the poll was the JR Keihin-Tōhoku / Negishi Line, linking Ōmiya and Ōfuna and covering Tōkyō, Saitama, and Kanagawa in one sweep. No doubt some riders also enjoy that the line’s last trains are scheduled comparatively later than for other lines. The JR Sōbu Line came in fourth and the JR Yamanote Line came in 5th.
> 
> In addition, among areas for which the company received inquiries about properties in November 2010, Setagaya Ward, Shinjuku Ward, and Suginami Ward came out on top. These areas are convenient for commuting to work or school, but also have large parks and rich natural scenery such as Komazawa Olympic Park, Kinuta Park, Shinjuku Gyoen National Garden, and the Tamagawa Jōsui (an aqueduct), making them popular among not just single residents but also families.


No surprises here, as Tōkyū and Odakyū have for some time now had some of the most desirable neighborhoods in all of Greater Tōkyō.

Some of the older sets on the Den’en Toshi Line, at Mizonokuchi Station (2010.12.29):





_Source: *SenzanLine455* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro Tōzai Line to get station and track improvements to reduce crowding, improve on-time performance*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/s/article/2011011790070704.html



> In an effort to improve overcrowding and delays in service on the Tōkyō Metro Tōzai Line, the most crowded subway line in Japan, Tōkyō Metro has launched a series of countermeasures including station platform widening and extensions. The railway is also planning to construct new platforms and tracks at stations that experience especially severe overcrowding, and it's expected that a total of approx. ¥73 billion will be invested in the effort over the next 10 years.
> 
> According to the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT), daily ridership on the Tōzai Line in FY2009 was approx. 1.32 million, the highest of any subway line in Tōkyō Prefecture. During the morning rush hour, approx. 76,000 passengers an hour pass through the section of the line between Kiba and Monzen Nakachō. During this period, congestion inside trains, as compared to their capacity, reaches 197 percent—the highest of any major section of a subway line in Japan and higher than even private railways running inside Tōkyō Prefecture.
> 
> According to Tōkyō Metro, the Tōzai Line, whose full length opened in 1969, has seen ridership surge to 3.3 times initial levels as a result of active trackside developments at the Chiba end of the line.
> 
> Delays as a result of overcrowding during the commute period are not uncommon. Under the existing schedule, trains are supposed to operate at headways of 2 minutes and 30 seconds during the morning commute, but because of dwell times at stations, trains following behind are often forced to wait inside the tunnel approaches, resulting in delays.
> 
> As a result, the plan calls for introduction of a new series of 13 trains (130 cars; approx. ¥18 billion), featuring doorways that are 50 cm wider than existing trains, starting in FY2010 as part of a countermeasure against delays. Together with 5 wide-door trains from another train type already in service, the 18 total wide-door trains will be strategically focused on services in the mornings.
> 
> In FY2012, the railway will also widen the platforms at Monzen Nakachō Station. In FY2016, the railway will complete platform extensions and new escalators and stairwells (approx. ¥10 billion) at Kayabachō Station. Tōkyō Metro also has plans for large-scale improvements to the line, including construction of new platforms and tracks at congested stations, allowing following trains to arrive and depart stations simultaneously without the need to wait inside tunnel approaches. Minami-Sunamachi Station and others have surfaced as possible candidates, and Tōkyō Metro plans to implement the improvements in 10 years (approx. ¥15 billion). If these improvements allow for increasing the number of trains, it’s likely that crowding inside trains would be improved.
> 
> A Tōkyō Metro spokesperson says that the railway is also looking into urging off-peak commuting.


Interesting… This is the first I’ve actually heard of major infrastructure investments like new platforms and tracks… So far, it’s only been about the new wide-door 15000 series trains.

FY2009 Tōzai Line ridership by station (my image). The most crowded section is from Kiba to Monzen Nakachō, and it’s easy to see why… There’s a lot of people “getting on” at Nishi-Funabashi, partially because this is a major interchange and partially because these are through-service trips from the JR Chūō-Sōbu Line (local) and Tōyō Rapid Railway (similar situation at Nakano). However, more passengers just keep getting on all through Edogawa and Kōtō Wards (east of central Tōkyō) until Monzen Nakachō, which is the first interchange station (with the Toei Ōedo Line).










Judging from this video, the wide doors, three- to four-persons wide, appear to be doing their job of getting people in and out of the train faster. Perhaps this will become the new standard for the Tōzai Line. This was taken at Kayabachō (interchange with the Hibiya Line), one stop after Monzen Nakachō.





_Source: *jackazzzzable* on YouTube_

As a comparison, this is door-area activity with standard-door trains. This doesn’t actually show people moving in or out of the doors, but boarding and alighting does appear to be less problematic with the wider doors. The wider doors also mean fewer seats and more standing room, so that probably helps improve flow as well.





_Source: *markhollywoody* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Third order of 2000 series trains, Minami-Nagareyama Station platform improvements for Tsukuba Express*
https://www.mir.co.jp/uploads/20110112085747.pdf



> At Metropolitan Intercity Railway Company (President and Representative Director: Takahashi Nobukazu; HQ: Taitō Ward, Tōkyō), operator of the Tsukuba Express (TX) linking Akihabara and Tsukuba, average daily ridership surpassed 270,000 passengers in FY2009 and has been growing apace, reaching 286,000 passengers in the first half of FY2010. As a result of trackside developments, ridership is expected to increase further along the TX. In an effort to increase future capacity and alleviate congestion inside trains, we will carry out an augmentation of our train fleet and platform improvement works at Minami-Nagareyama Station by FY2012.
> 
> In regards to the augmentation of our train fleet, increasing capacity during commute periods has become a critical task. As a result, we will augment our fleet with three additional trains (six-cars each, 18 cars total) to join our existing fleet of 34 trains (204 cars).
> 
> Since the opening of the TX, ridership at Minami-Nagareyama Station has been increasing. Platforms at the station are currently extremely congested, particularly during the morning commute rush, leading us to implement platform improvement works designed to substantially alleviate congestion. Because Minami-Nagareyama Station is an underground station, widening of the platforms is difficult from an engineering perspective, so we will extend the platforms by approx. 40 m in both directions (towards Akihabara and towards Tsukuba), reducing passenger clustering in the central section of the platforms.


This is the third order of 2000 series trains for the TX. First order was for 16 trains (96 cars), entering service in 2004. Second order was for 4 trains (24 cars), entering service in 2008.

Minami-Nagareyama Station is the interchange with the JR Musashino Line. Average daily ridership at the station has seen substantial growth since the opening of the line:

2005: 13,589
2006: 19,350
2007: 23,819
2008: 26,168
2009: 27,339
Average daily ridership in November of last year was 29,800 for Minami-Nagareyama Station and 292,400 passengers for the overall line. It may not be long before the line reaches 300,000 passengers daily.

Based on the diagram, extending out 40 m on both ends of the platform will allow them to stagger inbound and outbound trains to streamline the flow of passengers exiting the train (and heading for the stairs / escalators) while redistributing passengers waiting on the platform to board the train.

Tour of the Tsukuba Express yard in Moriya (2010.11.03).
Interesting shots include clips of the rail grinder, tie tampers, and the special shuttle trains that moved passengers between the yard and Moriya Station.





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_


----------



## Northridge

As always, great updates!


----------



## quashlo

*Tests of Kawasaki’s Gigacell battery power system on Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line successful*
http://www.khi.co.jp/news/detail/20110118_1.html



> At Kawasaki Heavy Industries, we have succeeded in a field test of the trackside battery power system (BPS), which we have been developing for use in railway systems, on Tōkyū Corporation’s Den’en Toshi Line. With the aim of confirming the BPS’ effectiveness in preventing regeneration failures and reducing energy consumption and carbon dioxide emissions, we have carried out tests of the technology with the cooperation of Tōkyū Corporation, Tōkyū Techno System Co., Ltd., and Fuji Electric Systems Co., Ltd., and have become the first in the world to demonstrate the benefits of the technology on a railway system powered by feeder lines at 1,500 V DC, a typical voltage in use on railways.
> 
> The BPS units developed by Kawasaki use the Gigacell, a large nickel-metal hydride battery developed in-house by Kawasaki. By connecting the batteries directly to the overhead lines, there is no need for high-voltage chopper control equipment. Since the use of control systems is not required, the BPS allows for low-cost and compact designs, but does not cause a time lag or loss in control, and does not cause inductive interference that can affect signaling equipment. In this latest field test, we installed BPS technology at the Tsukimino Substation on the Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line, and have been operating it since August of last year. In the course of these tests, we verified the technology’s effectiveness in preventing regeneration failures, reducing energy consumption and carbon dioxide emissions, and stabilizing overhead line voltage.
> 
> According to calculations based on empirical data collected in these tests, the BPS can reduce electricity consumption by approx. 1,600 MWh annually, translating to a reduction in carbon dioxide emissions of approx. 669 tons annually. In addition, in the course of these tests we were successful in decreasing the maximum voltage by 62 V and increasing the minimum voltage by 23 V at Chūō Rinkan Station, confirming the technology’s effectiveness in voltage compensation. While the BPS was in operation, we also confirmed its effectiveness in preventing regeneration failure, and discovered that it is also potentially effective in reducing the electric power flowing through the substation, serving as a backup for the substation (i.e., train movements when substation rectifiers have been suspended), and cutting down on brake maintenance by reducing the frequency of use of air brakes on trains.
> 
> Using the successes of this latest field test as a stepping stone, Kawasaki will now focus efforts on selling and distributing BPS installations for 1,500 V DC railway lines. In addition, we will work to expand use of Gigacell technology not just in our BPS installations, but also in “smart grid” systems that make it possible to introduce large amounts of renewable energy and in smart communities. Through these efforts, Kawasaki will continue to contribute towards the realization of a low-carbon society.


----------



## quashlo

*ATS-P to launch on Sagano Line on January 19*
http://www.asahi.com/kansai/travel/news/OSK201101130019.html



> In regards to the new automatic train stop (ATS) systems being installed following the Takarauzuka Line (Fukuchiyama Line) derailment in Amagasaki, on January 12 JR West announced that it has finished installing the new system on the full length of the Sagano Line (Kyōto ‒ Sonobe, 34.2 km), and will launch the system with the start of service on January 19. The cost to implement the system on this section of the network was ¥607 million. The total investment on lines which have received the system has now reached approx. ¥4 billion, and 84 percent of the JR West network in the Keihanshin area is now equipped with new ATS systems.
> 
> This fiscal year, the railway will install the system onto the full length of the Kosei Line (Yamashina ‒ Ōmi Shiotsu), and installation is also planned for the Gakken Toshi Line between Kyō Tanabe and Kizu and the Biwako Line between Maibara and Nagahama.


----------



## quashlo

*Nankai to introduce new 12000 series trains onto Southern limited express*
http://www.nankai.co.jp/company/news/pdf/110117.pdf



> In an effort to provide a more pleasant transport service for our customers, at Nankai Electric Railway (President: Watari Shinji), we will introduce the new 12000 series limited express train onto the Nankai Line, commencing revenue service on the _Southern_ limited express services in autumn 2011.
> 
> The 12000 series is designed for both passenger comfort and user-friendliness. With the 12000 series, Nankai will become the first major private railway to introduce Sharp’s Plasmacluster technology, restricting the effects of viruses and dissolving and removing airborne molds and bacteria. The trains also feature wider seats, tables large enough to hold notebook computers, AC outlets, and other amenities, helping to improve interior comfort. In addition to barrier-free improvements such as wheelchair-accessible restrooms and reduced height differences with platforms achieved by lowering the height of the car floor, the trains are also designed to reduce impacts to the environment, with VVVF inverter controls and the introduction of waterless urinals.
> 
> As the premium-fare limited express rolling stock linking Ōsaka and Wakayama, with this train we will provide customers with a more comfortable and more relaxing transport service.
> 
> *Details*
> Designation: 12000 series
> Fleet size: Two (2) four-car trains (8 cars total)
> Lines to be Operated on: Nankai Line (Nankai Main Line, Wakayama-kō Line)
> Train type: Limited express (operating as the _Southern_ limited express linking Namba with Wakayama-shi and Wakayama-kō Stations)
> Launch of service: Autumn 2011 (scheduled)
> Seats: 242 per train
> Design theme: “Bringing a new wave to Minami”
> With a blue line connecting from the train ends and wrapping around the upper part of the car sides, and curved blue and orange lines on the bottom of the car sides, the exterior represents the “waves” of people and trains washing up against the Ōsaka Bay shoreline and Wakayama, as well as the “waves” of people from all around Japan making their way to Ōsaka’s Minami district.
> 
> *Main Features*
> From the viewpoint of passengers, we improved the following items from the existing _Southern_ limited express trains (10000 series):
> 
> More comfortable interior amenities
> The trains will feature Plasmacluster technology, making Nankai the first major private railway to do so. In addition to restricting the activity of viruses, the technology dissolves and removes airborne molds and bacteria, providing a comfortable interior space.
> By expanding the seat width by 25 mm to 460 mm, we have ensured an even more luxurious experience that will allow passengers to sit comfortably.
> In addition to AC power outlets in the seat backs, we have installed 430 mm wide by 245 mm long tables to cater to business users.
> By designing the headrest to wrap around passengers’ heads, we have ensured a relaxing ride.
> 
> Barrier-free advancements
> In addition to installing wheelchair spaces inside the train just as for existing _Southern_ limited express trains, we have installed a new wheelchair-accessible restroom, allowing passengers in wheelchairs to use the restroom more comfortably.
> We have installed door chimes and door indicator lamps to signal the opening and closing of doors. This ensures safety by informing passengers with impaired vision or hearing of the opening and closing of doors.
> By reducing the height of the car floor edges by 44 m to 1,150 mm, we have realized smoother boarding and alighting by minimizing the height differences between the train and the platform.
> By installing handles on the shoulders of seats, we have ensured passenger safety when moving inside the train.
> 
> Environmentally-friendly design
> In addition to a more efficient power system through the use of VVVF inverters in the train’s control systems, we have decreased electricity consumption by using lightweight stainless steel for the car body. Compared to the existing _Southern_ limited express, we project a reduction of approx. 440 tons of carbon dioxide annually.
> Through the use of a scroll-type air compressor that is quieter than the existing air compressors, we will reduce noise.
> We will use waterless urinals, which were first introduced at some of our stations in 2008 and have helped conserve water, in the men’s restrooms on the new train, helping to conserve water.


Rarely get any Nankai news, but I’ll take this…
This whole air purifier thing seems to be becoming more popular. JR East has had them for some time already on regular commuter sets (E233 series).

Nankai activity:
Lots of great older cars to watch.





_Source: *cisalpino* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Kashima Railway BRT posts ridership gains over previous bus service*
http://mytown.asahi.com/areanews/ibaraki/TKY201101170325.html



> It's been a little over four months since the debut last summer of a bus rapid transit (BRT) system running on an exclusive right-of-way constructed along the former tracks of the abandoned Kashima Railway. Ishioka City announced the results of a study analyzing ridership on the new line. According to the data, weekday ridership is up 16 percent above what it was before the BRT was commissioned, when the service was still operated with regular fixed-route buses. City spokespersons say that riders "are enjoying the reliability of the service, which doesn't get stuck in traffic."
> 
> The bus-only right-of-way stretches 5.1 km between the former Ishioka and Shikamura Stations, part of the 7.1 km abandoned rail line that formerly operated between Ishioka Station and Ogawa Station (Omitama City). Since August 30 of last year, a special fleet of buses has been operating 112 trips on weekdays along the route. Buses use the exclusive right-of-way to reach Ibaraki Airport, Namegata City, and other destinations.
> 
> The city's study was a comparative analysis of ridership last April between Ishioka Station and Ogawa Station on the previous bus service (commissioned to replace the abandoned rail line) against ridership trends on the BRT for September, October, and November of last year.
> 
> According to the results, daily weekday ridership on the BRT in November was 922 passengers, a 16 percent increase above the 794 passengers carried by the former bus service. While ridership on weekends only showed a 6 percent increase, total combined ridership (weekdays and weekends) showed a 15 percent increase.
> 
> BRT ridership itself is also showing steady gains: When focusing on weekday service alone, BRT ridership in November was 8.5 percent higher than in September, when it first began operation.
> 
> According to the city, there are likely a substantial number of students who used to take the train but switched their travel mode for school commute trips to private automobile (i.e., being dropped off and picked up by parents) and who reside along the line, and the "return" of student commuters is the key to increasing is BRT ridership.
> 
> The city's Planning Section says, "If we can achieve the increased commuter pass discounts which we've broached with the BRT operator, Kantetsu Green Bus, together with the the two-minute reduction in travel time on late night and early morning trips as part of the February schedule changes, the stage will be set for substantial ridership growth in the future."


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT reveals record of proceedings for closed-door meeting on Tōkyō Metro / Toei Subway merger*
http://journal.mycom.co.jp/news/2011/01/14/082/



> On January 13, the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) released the record of proceedings for the third meeting of the Committee Regarding Consolidation of Tōkyō’s Subways on its website. The records are a compilation of the meeting held behind closed doors on November 17, 2010, attended by eight people: the Railway Bureau Chief and Deputy Director-General from the MLIT; the Counselor and Government Shareholding Office Chief from the Ministry of Finance; the Vice-Governor, Chief Engineer, and Bureau of Transportation Chief from the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government; and the President and Representative Director of Tōkyō Metro. The record details statements made by attendees explaining their positions regarding the merger of Tōkyō Metro and the Toei Subway.
> 
> From its position as the majority shareholder in Tōkyō Metro, the Ministry of Finance is focused on the profitability of both subway operators. Based on estimates by three securities companies, the Ministry of Finance said it believes that the value of stock in the Toei Subway is a deterrant to the merger. In other words, the Ministry is worried that the value of Tōkyō Metro will suffer as a result of the financial consolidation of the two subways.
> 
> Accepting the fact that the national government is a shareholder in Tōkyō Metro, the MLIT noted that Tōkyō Metro is an asset that belongs to the Japanese people. The MLIT says that a prerequisite to the merger is that Tōkyō Metro stock must not suffer devaluation, but claims that a merger now would tarnish the value of Tōkyō Metro stock. The MLIT maintained its stance that Toei Subway debt must be reduced before a merger can move forward. The complete privatization of Tōkyō Metro has been mandated by law, but in the future, the current shareholders—the national government and the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government—plan to sell their shares. However, the MLIT pointed out contradictions in forecasts of the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government’s long-term debt and accumulated deficit which show the Metropolitan Government continuing to receive dividends on Tōkyō Metro stock. In addition there is the issue regarding the reduction in the fare burden for transferring passengers, which the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government has been lobbying to implement. Under the current situation, passengers transferring between the Toei Subway and Tōkyō Metro “are assessed a base fare twice, resulting in an expensive fare even with the fairly substantial discount structure.” In response, the MLIT said it believes that “the transfer burden can be reduced under the existing system, without the need for a merger between the two systems.” In addition, in regards to the “wall at Kudanshita Station” publicized by Tōkyō Metropolitan Government officials, the MLIT requested that the two operators “look at things from a user’s perspective and discuss specific strategies to improve passenger service,” without claiming the merger as a prerequisite to improvements.
> 
> The “wall at Kudanshita Station” refers to the current situation where the Oshiage-bound Tōkyō Metro Hanzōmon Line track and Shinjuku-bound Toei Shinjuku Line track share opposite sides of a single platform, but a wall separates the two, with only emergency exits permitting through-access. Normally, passengers on both lines would be able to make cross-platform transfers at the station, but because of the wall down the middle, passengers are forced to take a circuitous detour through the faregates. The Tōkyō Metropolitan Government claims that the wall was “built only because the two subways are operated by different entities,” but emphasizes that a merger would allow them to “break down the wall and improve convenience for passengers.”
> 
> The Tōkyō Metropolitan Government also rebutted statements about its financial constitution and revenue forecasts. In terms of operating efficiency factor (i.e., the amount of expenditure required for each ¥100 of revenue), the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government says that "the Toei Subway performs even better than Tōkyō Metro." It also noted that it is in the process of repaying the long-term debt and that there are no issues with its financial state in terms of public corporation accounting: "Even with a merger of the two subways, we won't be affected financially. It's critical to not look at the current stock value, but to think instead of the future potential."
> 
> In addition, the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government cast doubt on real estate investment by Tōkyō Metro, supposedly a subway operation designed to serve the public, while it is having trouble implementing barrier-free improvements on-schedule. The Tōkyō Metropolitan Government also identified the wall at Kudanshita Station as one example of absurdities that would disappear if the two subway systems merged, and emphasized that the debate regarding the wall must be considered with the vision of a future merger in mind.
> 
> In regards to the Kudanshita Station wall dilemma and the reduction of the "transfer burden," Tōkyō Metro indicated that these "are efforts that can be undertaken without the need to consider a merger as a prerequisite," and expressed its intention to discuss the issues with the Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation. In regards to the barrier-free improvements mentioned by the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government, Tōkyō Metro also responded with determination, saying it is "aiming for 100% compliance within the next ten years," despite delays due to space constraints on older lines and other factors. In regards to its real estate investment, the subway operator explained that the efforts were "active reuse of air rights above railway facilities and operational land left empty." Tōkyō Metro said that the efforts were conducted in order to bolster its financial footing in preparation for the complete privatization of the former Eidan Subway.
> 
> This particular committee session saw the National Government worried about devaluation of Tōkyō Metro stock as a result of the merger, while the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government stressed the merger's future potential. In addition, in regards to subway riders' anticipation of the merits of a merger, such as a more "accessible" fare structure and more convenient transfers, some attendees indicated that these measures were "entirely feasible without the need of a merger."


Gives a pretty good overview of all the stakeholders and their positions...


----------



## quashlo

*Tōshiba to supply drive systems and other electrical equipment for WMATA, Metra railcar orders*
http://www.toshiba.co.jp/about/press/2011_01/pr_j2001.htm



> Tōshiba Corporation has received orders for drive systems and train information systems for subway trains for the Washington Metropolitan Area Transportation Authority (WMATA) and drive systems for bilevel trains for the Northern Illinois Regional Transportation Authority (Metra). For both orders, contracting was handled by our local United States arm, Tōshiba International Corporation (TIC).
> 
> In August of last year, Kawasaki Rail Car, Inc. (KRC)—the local United States arm of Kawasaki Heavy Industries, Ltd.—won a railcar order from WMATA. TIC subsequently signed a contract with KRC to supply drive system components (including railcar motors, inverters, and gears) and train information systems for 428 cars (including 364 cars in KRC’s original WMATA order and 64 cars from a separate internal order). In addition, this latest contract includes an option for components for as many as 320 additional cars, bringing the total number of cars under the contract to 748 should the option be exercised.
> 
> In September of last year, Nippon Sharyō, Ltd. and Sumitomo Corporation won a railcar order from Metra, with Sumitomo Corporation’s local United States arm, Sumitomo Corporation of America, as the designated contract lead. Our latest Metra order is an agreement by TIC to supply Nippon Sharyō with motors, inverters, and other drive system components for 160 bilevel rail cars.
> 
> For both orders, the majority of the manufacturing is planned to be conducted by TIC, with delivery of the WMATA order beginning in January 2012 and delivery of the Metra order beginning in October 2011.
> 
> Currently, there is an increasing demand for railcars in the United States as a result of replacement of existing urban transit railcars and construction of new metropolitan railways in Washington, D.C., Chicago, and other areas. It’s forecasted that there will be orders for over 6,000 new railcars in the United States between now and 2015.
> 
> At Tōshiba, we are planning to expand the overseas share of total sales in our transport systems business from the approx. 40 percent in FY2009 to approx. 70 percent by FY2015. We have identified the North American region, where the market is expected to expand in the future, as one of our key geographical areas, and are in the process of actively pursuing orders.
> 
> With these latest orders as a stepping stone, Tōshiba will place additional effort into pursuing orders for electric railcar electrical equipment and locomotives for the United States and the rest of the overseas markets, with the goal of increasing sales in our transport systems business to ¥200 billion in FY2015.


According to a Sankei / MSN report here, the combined value of these two orders is ¥30 billion.


----------



## Kaitak747




----------



## orulz

quashlo said:


> As = _asu_ ("tomorrow")
> tram = tram
> 
> Basically "tram of the future" or something like that.
> 
> Long-term plan for the Astram Line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source: Hiroshima City_
> 
> Pink = Seifū Shinto Line, from Kōiki Kōen-mae to Nishi-Hiroshima
> Green = Tōzai Line, from Nishi-Hiroshima to Hiroshima
> Yellow = Namboku Line, from Hon-dōri to Hiroshima University
> 
> I think they changed their plan to try to use LRT (e.g., upgrade of the streetcars) or less costly modes, so if these do get built, they may not be with the same technology as the Astram Line.


Way back in the 1970s there was a proposal using the english acronym of "HATS" - Hiroshima Area Transportation Study - for a true subway down Heiwa Odori. It would have linked the Kure Line on the east to the Hiroden Miyajima line on the west. The Hiroden Miyajima line would have been rebuilt to subway standards. That proposal died though I'm not sure why.

Since then there have been a number of proposals. As far as I know, the extension from Koiki Koen-Mae to Nishi Hiroshima station by way of Satsukigaoka is still planned as an Astram extension, and an extension further south from Hondori is also planned, though the company running the Astram thinks that the probability for these extensions making it off the drawing board is not good.

As for Heiwa Odori, there are as far as I know still a number of competing proposals, LRT, Astram, and a self-contained steel wheel subway. Something IS likely to get built here, eventually, but I cannot say which of the predictions would win out.


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsubishi downplays criticism on Macau LRT contract*
http://www.macaudailytimes.com.mo/macau/21392-Mitsubishi-downplays-criticism-LRT-contract.html



> Japan’s Mitsubishi Heavy Industries denied yesterday any wrongdoing during the public tender to supply the rolling stock and the system for the first phase of the Light Rail Transit (LRT).
> 
> “There was no [previous] deal with [Macau’s] Transportation Infrastructure Office (GIT)” for Mitsubishi to be granted the contract, said the general manager of the company’s Transportation Systems Business Department, Takayuki Hishinuma.
> 
> The process has been tinged with controversy after lawmaker José Pereira Coutinho made repeated allegations that the GIT had pre-selected Mitsubishi as the winner. Last Tuesday, the lawmaker claimed again that the bid was tainted by an “illegal pre-selection and lack of transparency”.
> 
> According to Hishinuma, Mitsubishi’s representatives had meetings with the GIT officials, but to clarify doubts regarding the project and other details – “something that is normal in this kind of process”.
> 
> On December 30 the Government awarded the MOP 4.69 billion contract to Mitsubishi, who will only supply the rolling stock. The other provisions specified in the tender (5 + 5 year’s maintenance and additional trains) have not been activated.
> 
> Mitsubishi beat two rival bids made by a partnership between Canada’s Bombardier and China Road and Bridge Corporation and a joint venture between Siemens and China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation.
> 
> “GIT and the whole process was very fair, according to the international experience that we have,” Hishimuna stressed yesterday at a press conference.
> 
> Regarding the Sai Van Bridge, he reassured that “no critical modifications will be required” because the company’s vehicles – made of aluminium alloy – are very light.
> 
> This week Coutinho had criticised GIT’s decision, saying that Mitsubishi’s system was not the lightest because the guidance system would require “extremely heavy reinforced concrete side walls”.
> 
> A claim that was denied by GIT: “The tunnel will only need light metal structures.”
> 
> While there is no need for structural modifications, the ventilation system and emergency exits of the bridge will require adjustments, Hishimuna acknowledged, adding that Mitsubishi faced similar challenges in the Tokyo Bay line.
> 
> “We have several years of experience in this business and our project is a good solution to Macau,” he added, downplaying concerns over an eventual appeal from any of the other candidates, which have now less than 60 days to reach a decision.
> 
> “Once we sign the contract [with the Government] we will follow the required schedule (47 months). We have always delivered on time.”
> 
> A source told Macau Daily Times that Bombardier is still reviewing the whole process, and only after a thorough evaluation will decide on whether or not it will lodge an appeal.
> 
> Mitsubishi also promised to have a local footprint, not only during the construction phase but also when it comes to maintenance. “We want to work with local companies and workers, transferring technology and know-how to local engineers and technicians,” said the project representative, Yoshitaka Kaneko.
> 
> The first phase of the light rail, that can transport passengers between the Border Gate and Barra in the Macau peninsula and then via the Sai Van Bridge between the Jockey Club and the Pac On ferry terminal across Taipa and Cotai, should be up and running in early 2015.
> 
> The model of the Mitsubishi trains is Crystal Mover which is also running in Singapore, South Korea’s Incheon International Airport as well as the Washington Dulles International Airport and the Miami International Airport in the US.
> 
> Macau will operate four-cabin trains with a passenger volume of 476, stretching 47 metres long, 2.8 metres wide and 3.9 metres high.


----------



## quashlo

*Fukuoka City Transportation Bureau presents results of engineering studies for Nanakuma Line extension*
http://mainichi.jp/area/fukuoka/news/20110120ddlk40010337000c.html



> Regarding the proposed extension of the Fukuoka City Subway Nanakuma Line along the "Canal City alignment" (1.4 km), on January 19 the Fukuoka City Transportation Bureau announced the results of technical and engineering investigations conducted this fiscal year, including results of soil tests, to the City Council's Special Committee on Transport Strategy.
> 
> The Transportation Bureau conducted soil tests and surveys of underground structures along the proposed route linking Tenjin-Minami Station and JR Hakata Station via Canal City Hakata. Based on the results, the tunnels and stations can be constructed entirely within publicly-owned space beneath roadways, without the need for acquisition of privately-owned land. The studies also confirmed that transfer passages with the subway's Aiport Line and JR lines could be constructed at Hakata Station.
> 
> Kano Itaru, administrator of the city's transport operations, addressed committee members: "After the alignment and other basics are decided within the special committee, we will need a consensus from the administration. The Transportation Bureau believes this is a 'must do' project, and we are hoping for your support." The committee plans to compile its report at its next session on February 9.
> 
> The estimated construction costs of the proposed extension are ¥45 billion, with an opening scheduled approx. 10 years after the project receives approval.


----------



## quashlo

*Kōbe Electric Railway Ao Line struggles to stay afloat*
http://www.kobe-np.co.jp/news/shakai/0002656312.shtml



> The Kōbe Electric Railway (Shintetsu) Ao Line (Suzurandai ‒ Ao), which has faced eight straight years with an annual operating deficit of ¥1 billion or more, is on the brink of being abandoned. In response to requests by Shintetsu, which claims that maintaining service on the line is difficult on its own, local municipalities along the line (Kōbe, Miki, and Ono Cities) and citizen representatives established a revitalization committee (Chairman: Ono City vice-mayor Kobayashi Seigō) for the line in November of last year. A detailed support plan is slated for implementation starting in April of this year, and eyes are glued on whether or not the efforts will lead to ridership gains.
> 
> “Because of population aging and decline, ridership has dropped to half what it was during its peak. We’ve already converted the line to one-man operations, and it’s difficult to implement further reductions in labor costs or other expenses,” remarked a Shintetsu spokesperson, presenting data to explain the line’s dire situation at the first meeting of the committee at Miki City Hall on December 11 of last year.
> 
> According to Shintetsu, as a result of population aging and decline, the size of the commuter demographic along the line is decreasing by 1 to 1.5 percent annually. The line also competes with bus services, and revenues on the line have been on the decline.
> 
> Fixed costs alone—such as for maintenance of track and station buildings—already surpasses revenues, and while the railway struggles to find solutions such as conversion to unmanned stations and wage cuts for employees, the deficit only grows larger.
> 
> Revenues from other side businesses that typically compensate for the Ao Line’s operating deficit have also declined, with the ordinary profit across all businesses falling below ¥100 million. Shintetsu says, “It’s become difficult to maintain a line that’s ¥1 billion in the red every year.”
> 
> In accordance with the rehabilitation plan for the line, the railway has received a total of approx. ¥930 million in funding from the National Government, Hyōgo Prefecture, and local governments since FY2004 for safety facilities and other infrastructure improvements. But with the end of the rehabilitation plan in FY2009 and the limited potential for ridership growth with past support programs, the railway urged for the establishment of the revitalization committee.
> 
> According to the Act on Revitalization and Rehabilitation of Local Public Transportation Systems enacted in 2007, the committee can receive funding grants from the National Government if its support program is approved. The committee will devise a draft support plan sometime in January and compile a detailed plan by late March, aiming to implement the plan as early as April.
> 
> Ono City, the lead agency of the committee, has constructed community facilities and restaurants (to be operated by citizens) at Ao Station and Kashiyama Station, in an attempt to increase affinity for the stations and boost ridership. When the JR Kakogawa Line was electrified in December 2004, that line also experienced an increase in ridership using similar methods.
> 
> Spokespersons for the city say, “We are currently considering measures such as ‘green’ commuting—in other words, having city staff take the lead and commute on Shintetsu trains. We want to help ignite the push to keep the line alive, together with the public.”
> 
> While hoping to propose a rationalization of operations, including a reduction in the number of cars in service during the low-ridership midday period, the city also hopes to team up with Shintetsu on events such as trackside walks. In addition, students at the Hyōgo Prefectural Ono High School who use the line to commute to and from school are also worried, and have recommended their own revitalization strategies.
> 
> According to the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism, of the 92 local railways across Japan—including small- to mid-sized private railways and third-sector railways—79 percent posted an ordinary deficit in FY2008. In the ten years since FY2000, 30 lines (approx. 635 km total) will have been abandoned.
> 
> Committee chairman and Kōbe International University professor of urban policy Doi Tsutomu points to the urgent need for public support: “Railways are public infrastructure, and critical as a means of mobility for people who cannot drive, such as the elderly. Countries that maintain railway systems without government support of some kind or another are in the minority. Once these lines close, it will be difficult to resurrect them.”


Clips of the Ao Line between Oshibedani and Midorigaoka (2011.01.01):





_Source: *ff3af* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Kadoma-Minami Station to get platform doors*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/news/110120/trd11012001010012-n1.htm



> On January 19, it was revealed that Kadoma-Minami Station (Kadoma City, Ōsaka Prefecture), the only station on the Ōsaka Municipal Subway's Nagahori ‒ Tsurumi Ryokuchi Line to be omitted from the plans to install platform doors (to prevent platform falls) due to its location outside of Ōsaka City proper, will finally be getting its platform doors next fiscal year. The news comes after Ōsaka Prefecture and Kadoma City agreed to include in their budgets for next fiscal year a portion (approx. ¥23 million total) of the costs to install the doors, and the "forsaken station" could see platform doors in service as early as this summer.
> 
> Originally, the Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau had plans to install the doors at all seventeen stations on the line this fiscal year. Because Kadoma-Minami Station is located outside city limits, the Transportation Bureau believed that Ōsaka City residents would not agree with the city footing the entire bill for a facility outside of the city. As a result, of the approx. ¥100 million in costs for door installation, it requested that Ōsaka Prefecture shoulder approx. ¥23 million of the burden.
> 
> However, the Prefectural Government declined the request and said it had "no faculties" to fund the project, citing the fact that it had already contributed funding towards the cost of installing elevators at Dainichi Station (Moriguchi City) on the Municipal Subway Tanimachi Line. The local government in Kadoma City also passed up on offering funding.
> 
> As a result, subway users criticized the impasse as "bureacracy at its best," finding it "strange that one station can't receive proper safety measures because of jurisdictional conveniences." In July of last year, Ōsaka City mayor Hiramatsu Kunio lobbied Ōsaka Prefecture governor Hashimoto Tōru directly for a funding contribution. In the end, Ōsaka Prefecture discussed the issue with Kadoma City, and both agreed to split a ¥23 million appropriation in their budgets for next year.
> 
> Installation of platform doors on the remaining 16 stations of the Nagahori ‒ Tsurumi Ryokuchi Line outside of Kadoma-Minami Station, all located in Ōsaka City, is expected to be completed on February 10. With this latest agreement, it's projected that platform door installations will be completed at Kadoma-Minami Station this summer, about half a year later than the rest of the line.


----------



## quashlo

*Randen to accept PiTaPa starting April 1*
http://mainichi.jp/area/kyoto/news/20110118ddlk26020591000c.html



> The Keifuku Electric Railroad (Randen; HQ: Kyōto City) announced that it will introduce the post-pay IC card PiTaPa to the full length of the Arashiyama Main Line and Kitano Line starting April 1. Passengers will also be able to use ICOCA cards, increasing the convenience of transferring with JR, other private railways, and Kyōto Municipal Subway. Two types of plans will be offered with the cards, one of which—the "Continuous Use Plan"—is similar to a commuter pass, offering a 45% monthly discount when the card is used for six months straight. In addition, the railway will also simultaneously introduce a pre-paid IC card for use only on the Randen.


Starting March 1, Keihan Bus will also expand its acceptance of PiTaPa / ICOCA to buses operating out of its Yamashina and Ōtsu divisions, meaning that all of Keihan Bus' network in Ōsaka Prefecture, Kyōto Prefecture, and Shiga Prefecture will be covered (source).

It's good to see PiTaPa expanding, especially in the Kyōto area... Kyōto is a bit of a puzzle to figure out sometimes because it's got many (almost too many) rail operators, which makes things a little fragmented. Add on top the extensive (and daunting, to visitors) bus network and things can get a little confusing. Given how popular a tourist destination Kyōto is, anything to make things easier for visitors is good.

Some great atmospheric Randen videos in HQ:
_Source: *shuuuji* on YouTube_

Riding the Randen and enjoying a beer at Arashiyama Station on a summer day in 2010:






During a snowy winter day (2010.02.06):






Special haunted train (it's for the kids):






And less glamorous, a cab view on the Arashiyama Main Line in HQ.
_Source: *HINTEL1824TRAIN* on YouTube_

Part 1: Shijō Ōmiya to Kaiko-no-Yashiro






Part 2: Kaiko-no-Yashiro to Arashiyama


----------



## quashlo

*Sendai City says cost of IC card system for Muncipal Subway, buses is ¥10 billion*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/miyagi/news/20110120-OYT8T00020.htm



> In the plan to rollout an IC card system for use on the Sendai Municipal Subway and Sendai City municipal buses, it was revealed that the city has estimated the total cost of introduction of an IC card system at approx. ¥10 billion. The city plans to push forward with the plan, enumerating system design costs for IC card implementation and other expenditures in its proposed budget for the new fiscal year.
> 
> According to the plan, by FY2011 the city would design a system to introduce IC card-based ticketing. In FY2013, the city would install the core system, which would handle management of IC card usage histories and check for illegal use, later installing the IC card system on the Municipal Subway Namboku Line. In FY2015, the Tōzai Line and municipal buses would accept the IC cards, and eventually the city hopes to incorporate interoperability with JR East’s Suica card.
> 
> In April of last year, the city established the Sendai IC Card Promotion Committee together with the Sendai City Transportation Bureau, the city’s Urban Improvements Bureau, and Miyagi Transportation. The committee investigated the cost of designing the system and installing equipment.
> 
> Based on those studies, the city estimated that systems development and other expenditures for IC card implementation would be approx. ¥4.06 billion. The replacement costs for aging fareboxes and ticket readers on the Namboku Line and municipal buses would be ¥3.18 billion, while the cost of installing faregates with IC card capabilities onto the Tōzai Line is approx. ¥2.81 billion.
> 
> IC cards can be recharged by feeding the card and money into special ticketing machines. The monetary value is then recorded as electronic data into the IC chip, allowing for automatic fare settlement when tapping the card to the automatic faregates. Of the eight cities designated by government ordinance operating a municipal subway, including Sapporo and Yokohama, six of the cities had introduced IC cards by March 2009. Nagoya City will also introduce an IC card system starting next month.


According to a separate article, the card system will offer points rewards and eventually also be accepted on Miyagi Transportation (private bus operator), as well as JR East. The city is already currently constructing a system to convert special elderly and disabled magnetic tickets to IC cards. What's interesting is that the schedule they propose won't make it in time for the nationwide interoperability rollout tentatively being discussed for spring 2013, but Sendai City says it doesn't have plans to initiate interoperability with Suica until the introduction of its IC card system to the Tōzai Line.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to renovate Akabane Station*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2010/20110107.pdf



> In an effort to make the stations our passengers use day in and day out more convenient and pleasant, JR East Group is advancing our Station Renaissance program. As part of this program, we will carry out a renovation of Akabane Station.
> 
> Akabane Station serves an especially large number of transferring passengers, particularly during the morning and evening periods, resulting in congestion within the station concourse. In order to make the station more pleasant for passengers, including those making transfers, we will beautify the station and make it easier to use for passengers. In addition, in response to changes outside of the station, we will renovate the existing _ekinaka_ (station retail) into ecute Akabane, in an effort to meet the needs of locals and people living along our rail network. We will also advertise the attractiveness of the neighborhood and build a station that everyone can love.
> 
> *Renovation details*
> 
> *Construction of a new transfer concourse*
> By constructing a new transfer concourse inside the station’s north ticketing entrance, we will improve the convenience of making transfers.
> *Installation of new escalators on all platforms*
> We will install escalators connecting each of the platforms (Saikyō Line, Shōnan-Shinjuku Line, Utsunomiya Line / Takasaki Line, Keihin-Tōhoku Line) with the station concourse inside the north ticketing entrance.
> *Creation of a beautified and easy-to-use station*
> In addition to renovating the floor and ceiling in the station concourse inside the north ticketing entrance, we will conduct a relocation of directional signage, making the station easier to use.
> *Renovation of the ekinaka shops and conversion to ecute Akabane*
> In coordination with the construction of a transfer concourse, we will relocate and renovate retail shops, creating a more convenient, more pleasant station.
> *Construction schedule*
> March 2011: Completion of Phase 1 construction (completion of a portion of the concourse renewal and preliminary opening of a portion of ecute Akabane)
> Summer 2011: Completion of Phase 2 construction (completion of construction of the transfer concourse, completion of escalator installation, and grand opening of ecute Akabane)
> 
> *Retail management*
> Development and management of ecute Akabane will be handled by JR East Urban Development Corporation (President and Representative Director: Ōkawa Hiroshi), which manages Arcade Akabane, Seikatsu Teiankan, and other facilities in and around Akabane Station.
> 
> Store details
> Store name: ecute Akabane
> Store area: Approx. 2,000 sq m
> Number of shops: Approx. 60 shops
> Shop types: Confectionary, prepared foods, general merchandise, restaurants, etc.
> Projected annual sales: Approx. ¥6 billion
> 
> Existing:
> There are two primary concourses, each with two transfer corridors, for a total of four transfer corridors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post-renovation:
> Addition of a new concourse and transfer corridor (in orange). New escalators are in purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the north ticketing entrance, post-renovation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New transfer concourse:


Akabane is the major JR terminal station for Kita Ward in Tōkyō, with four island platforms (eight tracks). Average daily entries are 88,100 (2009), so about 176,000 daily entries and exits. Because it is a nexus of JR lines, there's also a lot of passengers who transfer at Akabane.


----------



## quashlo

*Shin-Keisei to introduce second order of N800 series*

On 2010.12.16, Shin-Keisei Electric Railway announced the purchase of the second order of the N800 series trains. The first order was introduced in May 2005 and consisted of a single 6-car train. This second order also consists of a single 6-car train, but incorporates low-noise / low-vibration scroll-type electric air compressors as well as various other government-mandated safety improvements over the first order (namely a deadman brake system and a black box recorder). Manufactured at Nippon Sharyō’s Toyokawa Plant. The train will enter service on 2011.01.28.

Official Shin-Keisei press release:
http://www.shinkeisei.co.jp/topics/pdf/shinkeisei0189.pdf

Some pictures of the transport via rail, being hauled by a JR Freight diesel locomotive.
First scene is on an exclusive freight spur serving the Nippon Sharyō plant, while the second is along JR Central’s Iida Line.





_Source: *5DME* on YouTube_

It appears that portions of the trip were also handled on the road via flatbed trailer. Should have some videos of the unit in revenue service soon.


----------



## starrwulfe

quashlo said:


> *Majority of stations on Nagoya Municipal Subway to receive platform doors by FY2020*



Yep... I took some pix of this installation happening a few weeks ago in the thread... 








Have no clue why they're just now getting around to releasing this info really, but it's necessary with all the crowding lately. 



quashlo said:


> *manaca to come with diverse array of functions*
> Doesn't seem like they have a "mascot" for this card yet...


Yeah they do-- its this guy...








He's on all the posters and that book I got from the subway station I posted last night... ...you did see my post, right? 
Manaca PR in High Gear

There's a guy who started a Manaca fan site! 
http://www.manacan.net 
Has most of the general info in one place... But here's something I found out from the TV last week...

If we pre-register for Manaca between now and 2/12, we can earn double points for the first 2 months of use! So I went to my local subway station, and filled out a registration card. They just needed my name, address, and phone #. Then on the 10th they'll have my card ready with my name on it; all I have to do is fork over ¥2000. 

Meanwhile on the vendor front, I happen to work near a Coca-Cola Central Japan depot (I'm not making this up-- It's near Chayagasaka Station!) and saw them loading new vending machines with Manaca logos on them... Where they'll end up is anyone's guess, but I'll whip out the cam and snap a pic if I see one!


----------



## quashlo

starrwulfe said:


> Yeah they do-- its this guy...
> He's on all the posters and that book I got from the subway station I posted last night... ...you did see my post, right?


I guess I mean mascot in the sense of the Suica penguin or the nimoca ferret, which are both immediately recognizable and have become synonymous with their respective cards. They also frequently make appearances at special events and are pretty popular with the kids.





_Source: *gmwyuki* on YouTube_





_Source: *nimocastart* on YouTube_

I mean, the manaca one is cute, but it seems to be used more for decorative purposes... I actually don't even know what it's supposed to be. Obviously, it's a circle, but is it supposed to be the sun? (must be yellow for a reason...) I wonder if they will have people dress up in costume for this...


----------



## starrwulfe

^^ I see... If I see someone dressing big yellow sphere about town, I'll let ya know 

Passmo and PiTaPa don't have mascots... JR Central's TOICA doesn't even have a character on its card at all, unlike the other JR Group IC cards... Hmmm.

At least Manaca split the difference here... But remember, this is a card shared by several companies; having a recognizable albeit benign character is a good thing maybe... I'll ask around and see if the lil round guy has a name...

Meanwhile I've been reading the guide here for Manaca. This will be a huge conveience to those of us that commute across 2 different RR lines or a bus/train combo, because now combination commuter passes can be issued. 
The other thing is that and TVM becomes a commuter pass machine as well. Right now, we have to go to major stations that have pass offices or special machines in order to create, renew, or change our commuter passes. The lines for these places are long sometimes-- I waited in one last year for about 45 minutes! So now ANY TVM can do it, and according to the manual here, sometime in the future, we can do it from home via the internet as well. Yay!


----------



## quashlo

starrwulfe said:


> Passmo and PiTaPa don't have mascots... JR Central's TOICA doesn't even have a character on its card at all, unlike the other JR Group IC cards... Hmmm.


I think TOICA has a little yellow bird on it.

But good point about the other non-JR shared cards (PASMO and PiTaPa)... It didn't occur to me that manaca's counterparts in Kantō and Kansai didn't really have mascots either.　With all the transit operators involved in the shared cards, it's probably more difficult to organize and get consensus for a complex marketing scheme.


----------



## starrwulfe

quashlo said:


> I think TOICA has a little yellow bird on it.


mine looks like this... Kinda plain. 








But I have seen the little Toica "chick" on ads and posters...











> With all the transit operators involved in the shared cards, it's probably more difficult to organize and get consensus for a complex marketing scheme.


Yeah, but the majority of Transpass (Yurika/Manaca) members are all in Aichi... For most people its just the city subway/bus and Meitetsu train/bus... So its way easy to agree there.


----------



## FML

quashlo said:


> But good point about the other non-JR shared cards (PASMO and PiTaPa)... It didn't occur to me that manaca's counterparts in Kantō and Kansai didn't really have mascots either.


PASMO extensively uses the pink robot as their mascot, though it may be not your cup of tea.










PiTaPa does not have the sole mascot. Instead, each operators may have their own mascots. Osaka PiTaPa's Pitapon! may be the most popular. Other PiTaPa mascots include Pitton & Batapi (Kobe PiTaPa) and minamo (minapita).










Neither mascots are printed on the regular cards, though.


----------



## quashlo

FML said:


> PASMO extensively uses the pink robot as their mascot, though it may be not your cup of tea.


Yeah, it's never been my cup of tea... I think that's why I erased it from my memory and totally forgot it existed. :lol:

The PiTaPa ones are pretty cute, though. Pitapon! reminds me of Metopon.









_Source: http://met0pon.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsubishi Electric wins order from Hyundai Rotem for Denver RTD railcar electrical equipment*
http://www.mitsubishielectric.co.jp/news/2011/0127.html



> In order to deal with a projected future increase in the region’s population, Denver’s Regional Transportation District (RTD) is in the process of implementing its FasTracks program to develop a transport network radiating out from central Denver, and has been working to construct new rail lines and expand existing lines.
> 
> Mitsubishi Electric has recently received an order from Hyundai Rotem for motors, inverters, and other railcar electrical equipment for 50 new railcars (25 two-car trains) it will manufacture. The equipment is slated to be delivered starting in July 2012, in preparation for the debut of the new trains in revenue service in 2016.
> 
> In the past, Mitsubishi Electric has supplied electrical equipment for over 4,500 railcars in the North American region, starting with New York state’s Metropolitan Transportation Authority and subsidiary agencies New York City Transit, Long Island Railroad, and Metro-North Railroad.
> 
> In 2005, Mitsubishi Electric received an order from Hyundai Rotem to supply suburban railcar electrical equipment for Pennsylvania, and this latest order recognizes our past successes, our technical expertise, and the high quality of our products.
> 
> Mitsubishi Electric has experience supplying orders for railcars in 25 countries around the globe, and in addition to our base plants in Japan, we have developed four overseas plants in Mexico, the United States, China, and Australia to serve as production hubs. A portion of the railcar electrical equipment in this latest order will be manufactured locally at our United States subsidiary, Mitsubishi Electric Power Products, Inc. (MEPPI).
> 
> Mitsubishi Electric will continue sales of railcar electrical equipment primarily in the United States and China, while strengthening our sales in the growing markets of Central and South American and Asia, with the goal of achieving total sales in our railway business of ¥230 billion in FY2015.
> 
> Client: Hyundai Rotem Company
> Size of order: Electrical equipment for 50 railcars (25 two-car trains)
> Products ordered: Railcar electrical equipment (motors, inverters, etc.)
> Contract value: Approx. ¥2.5 billion
> Delivery schedule: Delivery starting July 2012
> 
> *Details of Lines under Construction*
> Operator: Regional Transportation District (Denver, Colorado)
> 
> East Corridor (new line): 36.7 km, 7 stations (revenue service launch in 2016)
> Gold Line (new line): 18 km, 7 stations (revenue service launch in 2016)
> Northwest Rail Corridor: Denver Union Station – Westminster (revenue service launch in 2016)


----------



## quashlo

*Officials to tout train tech in Mideast*
http://search.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/nb20110128a6.html (Kyōdō News)



> Government and railway officials plan to visit the Middle East in early February to attend forums aimed at promoting Japan's railway technology and help turn Tokyo into a major player in the global infrastructure business, the trade ministry said Thursday.
> 
> Local government officials will be invited to the forums scheduled for Feb. 3 in Abu Dhabi and Feb. 5 in Riyadh. Organizers of the events include a Japanese association of trading companies and manufacturers of railway cars and train car parts.
> 
> Japanese officials will promote the safety and durability of the country's railway systems and try to impress potential buyers with the smooth passenger flows, automated fare collection systems and safety measures at station platforms, an official at the Ministry of Economy, Trade and Industry said.
> 
> The official expressed hope that the seminars will help boost the share of Japanese companies in the railway business in the Middle East.
> 
> Among the participants are officials of METI, the Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism Ministry, East Japan Railway Co., Tokyo Metro Co., Itochu Corp. and Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Ltd., the official said.
> 
> Under a government growth strategy, Japan is stepping up its efforts to export infrastructure technologies, particularly those related to railways and nuclear power plants, through collaboration between the public and private sectors in response to strong demand from overseas.


----------



## quashlo

*IC card interoperability map*

With manaca set to debut in less than two weeks, I took a crack at creating a map showing the interoperability of the major rail-transit IC cards in Japan. For the sake of not making things too messy, I avoided showing the smaller card systems (passca, setamaru, etc.) and bus-only cards (NORUCA, etc.).

Enjoy.


----------



## starrwulfe

^^ Thanx man!

Good map-- looks WAY better than the one that JReast did on their website a few months ago... 
Mind if I publish it in our magazine and on the website? Full attribution of course! 

it'll go here: www.RANmagazine.com


----------



## starrwulfe

*Osaka Station, December 4, 2010*

Just found these while cleaning my memory card from my camera today... I took these myself. Note the new transfer bridge and the hanging of the "Osaka Station" sign on the south central entranceway. Enjoy!

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.

21.


----------



## quashlo

You should post more of your Kansai pictures. 



starrwulfe said:


> Mind if I publish it in our magazine and on the website?www.RANmagazine.com[/url]


Nope, be my guest. Just beware I technically don't have any legal consent to use the card logos. In fact, JR East has always been particularly sensitive about this and they generally lock all their PDF press releases. Since I'm just posting stuff here as informational pieces, I don't see it as a big deal, but I can't say for your situation.


----------



## quashlo

*JICA mission in Dhaka to talk financing for metro network*
http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/more.php?news_id=124555&date=2011-01-31



> A high profile mission of Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) reached Dhaka Sunday for talks with the government on coordinating and financing the US $ 1.7 billion metro rail project, officials said.
> 
> They said the mission will call on the communications minister and hold meetings with the stakeholders including Dhaka Transport Coordination Board (DTCB), Dhaka City Corporation (DCC), Rajdhani Unnayan Kartipakhya, Defense Ministry and power division to ensure coordination for implementation of the project.
> 
> "Coordination is a must to ensure smooth implementation of the 21.5 kilometre metro rail from Pallabi to Sayedabad in the first phase," said a senior official.
> 
> DTCB officials said the mission will meet the stakeholders to ensure coordination and undertake the next course of works as the second phase study on the alignment will be finished by February.
> 
> "The mission will also resolve conflicts created in a number of places on the alignment marking the implementation difficult," said another official.
> 
> The metro rail which is officially named as MRT Line-6 will be expanded to Uttara through Pallabi. But the study team identified major problem with the Jatrabari flyover as it overlaps the project at Sayedabad point.
> 
> Besides, the project faces conflicts with four underpasses being planned by the DCC from Shahbagh to Sonargaon crossing.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Dhaka University authority has opposed the alignment to be passed alongside the Rokeya Hall and Shahid minar through the campus from Shahbagh and requested to change the alignment to cross by the side of Suhrawardy Park, Doyel Chattar and University sports ground to ensure safety and security of DU female students and sanctity of the Shahid Minar.
> 
> A senior DTCB official however denied any conflict with the implementation of the metro rail project saying that the mission's visit is related to guiding the government to take next steps after the study and develop the institution which will run the mass transports.
> 
> "We are almost at the end of the study. We need to take steps for detailed study and ensure coordination among all concerned organizations which will take shape after the mission's meetings," the official added.
> 
> However, a senior JICA official said the mission will ensure uninterrupted implementation of the project by removing all conflicts.
> 
> Financing of the project is dependent on the coordination and removal of all conflicts, the official added.
> 
> The 20-year policy level guideline named Strategic Transport Plan has proposed three routes of MRT line, of which MRT line-6 was found feasible by the Japanese experts from Pallabi to Sayedabad on elevated way having a scope of further linking Uttara from Pallabi.
> 
> The JICA mission will call on the communications minister today (Monday). Economic Relation Department will hold a final meeting on February 3.


----------



## quashlo

*SAPICA / Kitaca / Suica interoperability slated for FY2013*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2010/20110112.pdf



> In regards to IC farecards in the Sapporo area, East Japan Railway Company (JR East), the Sapporo City Transportation Bureau, and Hokkaidō Railway Company (JR Hokkaidō) have been conducting investigations with the aim of improving passenger convenience, and have now decided to accept Kitaca and Suica cards on the Sapporo City Transportation Bureau services (subway, trams)—currently planning for future SAPICA interoperability—and bus lines operated by JR Hokkaidō Bus Co., Ltd., Jōtetsu Corporation, and Hokkaidō Chūō Bus Corporation by a target date of FY2013.
> 
> *Service start*
> FY2013 (scheduled)
> 
> *Service summary*
> The following IC cards will now be accepted within the SAPICA coverage area: Kitaca (JR Hokkaidō), Suica (JR East) (including cards which are interoperable with Suica)
> 
> Service details
> Entry and exit at automatic faregates, loading value onto cards at ticket machines, etc.
> 
> Accepting transit modes
> Subway, tram, bus (lines accepting SAPICA)
> *Note: We are making preparations to introduce SAPICA onto trams and buses at a target date of the first quarter (April to June) of FY2013.


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT proposes streamlining grade crossings improvements*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/affairs/news/110129/dst11012900180000-n1.htm



> On January 28, the MInistry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) assembled a proposed revision to the Act on Railway Crossing Improvements, aimed at eliminating grade crossings that rarely open and preventing transport accidents through grade separation of crossings and other measures. The MLIT is hoping to streamline the process required for local governments and railway companies and allow for an accelerated groundbreaking on projects. A cabinet decision will be made soon, after which the the MLIT will submit the proposal to the Diet.
> 
> Under the Act on Railway Crossing Improvements, when performing works such as the grade separation of crossings or construction of new pedestrian bridges, the local government (responsible for the local roads) and the railway company must produce a detailed plan and submit it to the national government. In order to establish a flexible strategy that meets the current situations, however, the proposed revisions would make production of the plan arbitrary. When railway companies fail to take action in discussions regarding grade crossing improvements, the national government would arbitrate to accelerate construction.
> 
> The current law was enacted in 1961 with the aim of promoting improvements to grade crossings in order to prevent accidents and congestion and is in effect for only a limited duration of time, being renewed and extended every five years.


One infamous crossing right outside Totsuka Station (2008.10.30).
This crossing is immediately north of Totsuka Station, with Tōkaidō Main Line, Yokosuka Line / Shōnan-Shinjuku Line, and freight trains crossing National Route 1.

The video captures two hours between 7:00 am and 9:00 am at 10x speed, and there is one period where the arms remain down for about 70 minutes straight due to train traffic (7:09 am to 8:17 am). After six seconds, the arms come down again and stay closed for another 30 minutes. The constant flow of pedestrians on the opposite side of the grade crossing are bus riders moving from the bus terminal to the station.





_Source: *yoshinante* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT orders railways to submit platform door installation plans*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/politics/news/110126/plc11012610290069-n1.htm



> Regarding the installation of platform doors to prevent passengers from falling off platforms at train stations, the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism decided on January 25 to have railway companies submit platform door implementation plans. January 26 will mark ten years since a January 2001 accident that left three people dead when two passengers, including a Korean exchange student, attempted to rescue a man who had fallen off the platforms at JR Shin-Ōkubo Station, but platform door installations have only been completed at less than 20% of major train stations in Japan. In addition to the expensive cost of the installations, the need to serve trains with different numbers of doors is also seen as a major obstacle, and the MLIT now plans to consider support programs such as expanding funding.
> 
> According to the MLIT, of the 2,808 total train stations in Japan with daily entries and exits of 5,000 passengers or more, platform gates and moving platform doors to prevent platform falls have been installed at 449 stations as of March of last year—a mere 4.7 percent of all stations.
> 
> On January 16, a blind man (42) fell off the platform at JR Meguro Station and was killed. In response to this situation, on January 25 MLIT minister Ōhata Akihiro revealed his intention to have railway companies submit plans within the next month regarding the number of platform gates and platform doors slated to be installed and the scheduled timeline for installation, with the aim of accelerating installation.
> 
> One of the reasons behind the delay in the installations is the expensive pricetag. While there are programs where the national government and local jurisdictions provide funding, according to spokespersons for the MLIT, the cost of installing the doors to existing stations can range anywhere from several hundreds of millions to several billions of yen per station.
> 
> In the Greater Tōkyō area, trains on subways and private railways run on each other’s lines as part of bilateral through-servicing, and there are technical issues surrounding how to deal with design standards such as differing car lengths and numbers of doors. In order to align train stopping points with platform door openings, there is a need to make the number of doors on trains uniform, but spokespersons for private railways say, “We can’t implement fleet replacements or other measures on our own, and it’s difficult to coordinate with other operators.”
> 
> According to the New Accessibility Law enacted in 2006, railway operators are required to install platform doors on all newly-constructed stations, but only required to make good-faith efforts for existing stations. In the past, railway operators have also prioritized the installation of elevators and ramps when upgrading stations.
> 
> Minister Ōhata said he hopes to consider options for the national government to accelerate installations, hinting at a possible expansion of funding structures.


TBS news report (2011.01.24):






ANN news report (2011.01.26).
Parents of the Korean exchange student revisit Shin-Ōkubo Station:






Recently-installed platform doors on the Nagoya Municipal Subway Sakuradōri Line:





_Source: *V2noKogasa* on YouTube_

An overview of platform door installations in Kanagawa Prefecture.
Lines covered:
Yokohama New Transit Kanazawa Seaside Line
Yokohama Municipal Subway Blue Line
Yokohama Municipal Subway Green Line
JR Central Tōkaidō Shinkansen (these are especially interesting as they are probably some of the widest platform doors anywhere in the world, in order to accomodate the atypical door configuration)
Tōkyū Meguro Line





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Railways racking brains for alternative strategies against platform falls*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/affairs/news/110128/dst11012812130030-n1.htm



> On January 16 at JR Mejiro Station in Tōkyō, a blind Takei Miyoshi (42) fell off the platforms and was killed, bringing up again to railway operators the issue of installation of platform doors or platform gates to prevent passengers from falling down onto the tracks. In the past, the national government has requested that railway companies install platform doors, but progress has been slow as a result of non-uniform door positions among trains and the high investment required for the installations. Faced with this situation, railway operators are racking their brains to devise countermeasures.
> 
> *Tōkyō Metro: 69 stations to receive doors; MLIT to push for installation*
> “If we install platform doors or platform gates at all of our stations, the number of platform falls will decrease for sure. But the question is how much money is required for such a task,” revealed one management-level employee at a Kansai railway operator.
> 
> On January 25, the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) directed railway operators to submit plans for installing moving platform gates and platform doors. Up until now, the national government has requested that railway operators establish and report safety measures, including measures such as these. As of March 2010, platform gates and platform doors had been installed at 449 stations and 38 rail lines across Japan, but this represents only 4.7 percent of the 9,500 total stations across Japan.
> 
> At Kita-Shinchi Station (Kita Ward, Ōsaka City), which is near an entertainment district, JR East will install moving platform gates (waist-high platform doors) by March in an effort to prevent the frequent nighttime incidents of intoxicated passengers falling onto the tracks. While immobile platform fencing is already in place at other stations to prevent passengers from coming into contact with passing trains, there are no plans to install moving platform gates and platform doors at any other stations, and not a single station among Kansai’s five major private railways has them.
> 
> Railway operators each have their own obstacles to overcome. There are train design considerations: A spokesperson for Keihan Electric Railway says, “Depending on the type, our trains can have two, three, or five doors per car, making installation difficult.” And then there is the need for large-scale platform upgrades: A spokesperson for Kintetsu Corporation says, “We are considering installations, but some of our stations would see reduced platform area as a result.”
> 
> Meanwhile, installation of platform doors is progressing on subways all across Japan. Tōkyō Metro plans to install doors at 69 of the 179 stations in its network this fiscal year. The railway says, “The prerequisites, such as the number of doors on train cars, are in place… Now we will begin moving forward with installations.”
> 
> *Gap fillers and audio warnings of approaching trains*
> At JR West, officials have decided to play the audio warnings alerting passengers to approaching trains continuously until the train comes to a complete stop. The change is an effort to prevent collisions between visually-impaired passengers and trains arriving at the platform.
> 
> Currently, the audio warnings stop before the train enters the platform, replaced by announcements from station staff, but visually-impaired passengers say they have difficulty distinguishing where trains are arriving at stations with many platforms.
> 
> JR West has also implemented countermeasures against passengers falling off the platforms and into the gaps with train cars. At JR Rokujizō Station (Uji City, Kyōto Prefecture), where three to five platform falls happen every year as a result of curved platforms, the railway installed rubber extensions to fill in the gaps between the platform and trains, eliminating platform falls. As a result, the railway is also planning to install a similar system at Zeze Station (Ōtsu City), also with curved platforms, before the end of the fiscal year.
> 
> *For the time being, truncated domes*
> On Kansai private railways, where installation of platform gates and doors is stalling, operators are moving forward with installation of truncated dome tiles that allow visually-impaired passengers to distinguish the platform center from the platform edge through contact with a white cane or feet.
> 
> In March of last year, Keihan Electric Railway became the first of Kansai’s five major private railways to complete the installations at all of its stations. Meanwhile, JR West is moving forward with truncated dome installations primarily at renovated or newly-opened stations, including Ōsaka Station (Kita Ward, Ōsaka City) and Sakura Shukugawa Station (Nishinomiya City, Hyōgo Prefecture).
> 
> Hankyū Corporation, the first to install automatic faregates in Japan in 1967, plans to finish installation of the truncated domes by FY2012. The railway is also moving forward with introduction of a special system developed in-house that connects the emergency alert button with the automatic train stop (ATS) equipment on trains. When the button is pressed, the train’s brakes are automatically applied.
> 
> General affairs director of the All-Japan Council for the Visually-Impaired Oda Hiroshi (56), who suffered major injuries after falling off the platform and onto the tracks, says, “The truncated domes are effective, but because of passengers’ shoes, detecting the tiles is not always easy. We’d really like to see them install platform doors and platform gates.”


----------



## quashlo

*Hankyū to operate new sightseeing train between Ōsaka and Kyōto*
http://www.asahi.com/kansai/travel/news/OSK201102220013.html



> On February 21, Hankyū Corporation announced that it will launch service of a new _KyōTrain_ sightseeing train linking Umeda in Ōsaka with the Kyōto area on Saturdays, Sundays, and holidays starting March 19.
> 
> The train will be operated as a new rapid limited express with fewer stops than the current limited express services.
> 
> The train will have six cars, two of which will feature lattice-frame decorations near the doorways designed to look like the entrances to Kyōto’s town houses. The railway also used _tatami_ mats in the seat backs. The train will provide information on station stopping pattern and Kyōto sightseeing in English, Korean, and Chinese.
> 
> One roundtrip a day will operate to and from Arashiyama until May 8. Starting May 14, four roundtrips will be offered to and from Kawaramachi. All of the trains will skip Ibaraki-shi, Takatsuki-shi, and Nagaoka Tenjin, which are currently stops on all trains.


This is one of the 6300 series units that was removed from regular service on the Hankyū Kyōto Line a year or so ago, but it looks like it’s now getting a second life. Design concepts are “Japanese” and “modern,” and there are lot of features designed to evoke images of Kyōto.

Images:
_Source: http://journal.mycom.co.jp/_

Car No. 1 exterior, featuring a Kyōto fan.










Car No. 2 exterior










Deck areas on Cars No. 3 and No. 4 will feature these lattice frames found on traditional houses.










Each two-car pair in the six-car unit will have a different theme:
Cars No. 1 and No. 2 (closest to Ōsaka): orchid blooms
Cars No. 3 and No. 4: Kyōto town houses
Cars No. 5 and No. 6: hemp leaves

The interior of Car No. 3 and No. 4 features box-style seating, with _tatami_ seat backs and translucent partitions designed to look like _shōji_ (paper sliding doors).










The other cars feature a motif of Kyōto-style printed paper, a traditional design used in the Katsura Imperial Villa and in Kyōto’s temples and tea houses.

Interior of Cars No. 1 and No. 2 (orchid blooms)










Interior of Cars No. 5 and No. 6 (hemp leaves)










All cars will feature posters using _washi_ (Japanese-style paper), produced by _washi_ maker Horiki Eriko, who is based in Kyōto.

The schedule through May 8 is designed for day-trips to Arashiyama, departing Ōsaka Umeda at 9:51 am and arriving at Arashiyama at 10:42. The return journey leaves Arashiyama at 16:38, arriving at Umeda at 17:27. Stops will be at Jūsō, Awaji, Katsura, Kami-Katsura, and Matsuo.

Starting May 14, Hankyū will revise its Saturday / Sunday / holiday timetable, and the service will run between Umeda and Kawaramachi instead: departures from Ōsaka Umeda at 9:52, 11:52, 13:52, and 15:52, departures from Kyōto Kawaramachi at 11:01, 13:01, 15:01, and 16:42. Stops will be at Jūsō, Awaji, Katsura, and Karasuma. 

In addition to the _KyōTrain_, Hankyū will also be running other through-service to Arashiyama, from Umeda, Takarazuka (via the Imazu Line), Kōsoku Kōbe, and Kawaramachi.

Window view from an Arashiyama Line train between Katsura and Hankyū Arashiyama on a snowy New Year’s Eve in Kyōto (2010.12.31):





_Source: *seityan1990* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*New Nankai 12000 series makes appearance in Wakayama*
http://www.wakayamashimpo.co.jp/news/11/02/110210_9633.html



> The new 12000 series (two four-car trains; eight cars total), to be introduced by Nankai Electric Railway (HQ: Ōsaka; President: Watari Shinji) this fall on its _Southern_ limited express service, made an appearance at Wakayama-shi Station on February 10.
> 
> The cars were pulled by diesel locomotive from JR Wakayama Station to Nankai’s Wakayama-shi Station, arriving at the station at 5:20 am. The cars were being delivered to Nankai from the manufacturer, Tōkyū Car Company.
> 
> The 12000 series is the first among major private railways to feature Sharp’s Plasmacluster air purifying technology that inhibits viral activity and removes airborne molds, ensuring a comfortable in-train environment. The backs on all seats feature AC power outlets and a 43 cm wide, 24.5 cm deep table, making it easier for passengers to use their personal computers. In addition, the railway widened the seat width and redesigned the shape with a wrap-around head portion, making it easy for passengers to relax.
> 
> Nankai’s spokespersons say, “Even as we introduce new trains, we want to be the same railway company our passengers love.”
> 
> Tests on the new cars in preparation for their debut in regular service will be conducted at the railway’s Chiyoda Yard in Kawachi Nagano. The operating schedule of the new trains will be announced in the fall.


I expect to get better pictures and a more thorough tour of the entire train later when it’s officially unveiled to the press, so for now, a video. Here, the two four-car trains are in transport from the Tōkyū factory in Yokohama area to Wakayama (2011.02.08). These are shot at Sakuragichō, Tsurumi, and Shin-Kawasaki—all in the Tōkyō / Yokohama area. With “Southern Premium” in big English block letters on the sides, it could almost pass as a foreign train. :lol:





_Source: *tobu2181* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*IC farecard manaca debuts in Nagoya area*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/national/news/CK2011021202000017.html



> IC farecard manaca, jointly accepted on the Nagoya Municipal Subway, municipal buses, Meitetsu, and other transit services, began service on February 11. While there were no major hiccups to speak of, there were queues to pick up reserved cards and conduct other administrative tasks, with some users complaining about the situation.
> 
> The card is being sold at ticket vending machines and ticket counters at subways on the Municipal Subway. In the morning period alone, Meitetsu had sold 15,000 cards, while the Nagoya Municipal Subway had sold 11,000 cards by 1:00 pm.
> 
> At Nagoya Station on the Municipal Subway, outfitted with ticket counters to pick-up manaca cards reserved under personal names or to move commuter passes to manaca cards, queues of over 100 passengers developed at each counter. Passengers had difficulty determining which line went to which counter, and several passengers complained about the situation.
> 
> manaca cards can be reused by reloading value onto the cards at ticket vending machines, and feature electronic money functionality that allows them to be used for shopping. Including users transitioning from commuter passes, Meitetsu is aiming for 1 million cards in circulation and the Municipal Subway 1.2 million cards in circulation in the first year.
> 
> On the morning of February 11, a commemorative ceremony was held at Asunal Kanayama in Naka Ward, Nagoya City, with Nagoya City mayor Kawamura Takashi greeting the crowd: “Nagoya is aiming to develop a fascinating urban community. I hope passengers will use manaca everywhere they go.” Attendees celebrated the launch of the card by breaking open a _kusudama_.


Short news feature on manaca (2011.02.10).
Unfortunately, there’s not much up on YouTube yet, and I don’t feel like scrounging around personal blogs, so maybe *starrwulfe* can post some pictures of opening day. 





_Source: *celockable* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Yotsuya Station will become JR East’s first ecoStation*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tokyo/20110224/CK2011022402000029.html



> As the first in its ecoStation environmentally-friendly model stations, JR East will break ground on improvements at Yotsuya Station on the Chūō Line in Shinjuku Ward this spring. Through the use of energy-efficient light-emitting diodes (LEDs) and natural energy sources, the railway will aim for a substantial reduction in carbon dioxide emissions. Completion is scheduled for some time in FY2011.
> 
> In addition to converting the platform and concourse lighting systems to LEDs and introducing high-efficiency air conditioning and skylights to let in natural light, the railway will also install solar panels on the roof of the station tenant building and station building. A 525 sq m pocket park will be constructed on the roof of the station building and open to the public, featuring plants that capture the changing of the seasons.
> 
> The platform canopies and walls will also feature greening, aiming for an aesthetic harmony with the abundant greenery of the surrounding area, along the outer moat of Edo Castle.
> 
> After completion of the work, the active participation of railway staff in energy-conservation efforts is expected to reduce annual carbon dioxide emissions by 189 tons—approximately 38 households worth of emissions. The project cost is approx. ¥1 billion.


Images from the press release:
_Source: JR East_



















The railway is considering Kaihin Makuhari Station on the Keiyō Line as the next candidate in the ecoStation program.


----------



## quashlo

*Keiō Corp. unveils train security cameras targeting gropers*
http://mdn.mainichi.jp/mdnnews/news/20110226p2a00m0na022000c.html



> Keio Corp. has unveiled new train security cameras slated to be installed on the Keio Line on a trial basis from Feb. 28 to crack down on molesters.
> 
> Though security cameras earlier went into operation on trains on the JR Saikyo Line, this is the first time for a private railway operator in Japan to use them. Keio plans to consider whether to officially introduce the anti-groping cameras after examining the response of passengers and the devices' effectiveness.
> 
> The cameras, which were unveiled at the Wakabadai railyard in the Tokyo city of Inagi, will be tested in one train at first, and from the end of March the company will add them to another train, except on the Keio Inokashira Line and the Keio New Line directly connected to the Toei Shinjuku Line.
> 
> From Feb. 28, Keio will install four cameras on the roof of the sixth car of one of its 10-car trains, and place stickers on windows saying security cameras are in operation. Footage will be stored for a set period of time and provided to police only when requested.
> 
> "We hope the cameras will help passengers feel safe using our trains," the chief of Keio's passenger services department said.


A total of two 7000 series trains are targeted for this program, with cameras being installed on Car No. 6 in each unit. The first unit with cameras will enter service on 2011.02.28, followed by the second unit in late March. Hopefully, this will become a new trend on the more crowded operators, including Tōkyū and Odakyū.

TBS news report (2011.02.25):






A recent local Chōfu City TV report (2011.01.16) on the construction to underground the Keiō Line and Keiō Sagamihara Line in and around Chōfu Station. According to the Keiō guy giving the tour, the work is already 80 percent complete. Good to finally see recent activity under the ground, since there’s not much to see at surface level for an extensive project to build four tunnels in a stacked configuration underneath an existing line. It appears that the platforms will be substantially wider after completion, facilitating ingress / egress and transfers between the Main Line and Sagamihara Line and between faster and slower services.






One of my favorite sports on the Keiō network, Chōfu Station.
Undergrounding of the line is proceeding directly beneath the in-service tracks.





_Source: *chiyodarapid* on YouTube_


----------



## manrush

quashlo said:


> *Kinki Sharyō assembles Sound Transit LRVs in local Seattle facility*
> http://www.mukilteobeacon.com/community/article.exm/2011-02-23_company_making_trains_in_mukilteo
> 
> 
> 
> A local Seattle-area article about Kinki Sharyō’s work manufacturing Sound Transit LRVs.


I hope Kinki-Sharyo wins some more contracts Stateside.

It would be nice to see them building the next LA Metro light rail vehicles (P3010) and the next Boston Green Line train (Type 9).


----------



## quashlo

*Sumitomo / Nippon Sharyō win order for 12 2-car Toronto Metrolinx DMUs for Pearson Airport service*
http://www.thestar.com/news/transpo...ion-link-gets-53m-worth-of-diesel-trains?bn=1



> The board of Metrolinx has approved the purchase of 12 “clean” diesel trains from Sumitomo Corp. in the U.S. for $53 million to run between Union Station and Pearson.
> 
> The deal, which piggybacks on a Sonoma-Marin, Calif. train order, also includes an option to buy six more trains for $22 million.
> 
> The price is about half that anticipated in the original project estimates, said Metrolinx chair Rob Prichard.
> The trains, known as diesel or electrical multiple units, would be converted to run on electricity if a plan to electrify the rail corridor proceeds.
> 
> The Ontario government has approved funding for an environmental assessment of the electrification plan.
> 
> Residents living along the train corridor, members of the Clean Train Coalition, who believe the line should be electric from the outset, protested the purchase outside Metrolinx's offices at the foot of Bay St.
> 
> “This is pennywise but pound foolish. Clearly electric is better. This is an experiment that will cost us more,” NDP MPP Cheri DiNovo told the board.
> 
> A prototype of the new trains will be delivered in the summer of 2013 and the remainder would arrive in fall 2014.
> 
> The air-rail shuttle, which would run every 15 minutes in both directions, is supposed to open in time for the Pan Am Games in summer 2015.
> 
> But Metrolinx says it will take at least seven to nine years to electrify the line that will run up the Georgetown GO corridor to a spur into the airport.
> 
> The trains run in two-car configurations with the engines incorporated in the 63-seat coaches.
> 
> The trip envisioned as a 25-minute premium service hasn't yet been priced but is expected to cost more than double the price of a GO ticket.
> 
> Metrolinx is spending $3.8 million per train, more than the $3.1 million base price because the Toronto models will have luxurious interiors. “It'll be cheaper than a limo or taxi... But it will be priced competitively,” said GO Transit president Gary McNeil.
> 
> The trains will almost replicate a plane interior with overhead baggage bins and they will include air conditioning and heating suitable for the Canadian climate, he said.
> 
> The train will stop at Bloor and Weston when it begins but will eventually stop at Eglinton if a planned light rail line is built.


----------



## quashlo

*Public passage opens at JR Fukuma Station on February 5*
http://mainichi.jp/area/fukuoka/news/20110208ddlk40040351000c.html



> A public passage linking the East Exit and West Exit station plazas at JR Fukuma Station (Fukutsu City) has been completed, and escalators (up and down), elevators, and restrooms at both East and West Exits were simultaneously opened to the public.
> 
> Walls on both sides of the public passage (approx. 60 m long and 6 m wide) feature panel displays of 75 scenic photographs submitted to the city by members of the public, all based on the theme of “My Own Scenery,” including the winning pieces _Miyajihama Shore_, _Hiyoshi Jinja_ (a shrine), and _Rural Scenes from Katsuura_.
> 
> The public passage is directly connected to the faregates and is open to the public 24 hours a day, with a total of 9 surveillance cameras (including those inside elevators) installed to strengthen crime prevention. The total project cost is approx. ¥1.3 billion.
> 
> In addition, in coordination with the opening of the public passage, a city administration and tourist information station (approx. 108 sq m) was established outside the station’s faregates. The Fukutsu City Sightseeing Association will use the space to provide information on lodging facilities and tourist landmarks, but an automatic machine that issues certificates of residence and tax declaration certificates was also placed at the information station.


A couple of photos of the completed work:
_Source: http://ameblo.jp/fu-hideo/_

They built the new station building and elevated concourse about a year ago, but they have now added the barrier-free upgrades and the public passage. Here, the escalator on the right is a new addition (previously passengers used stairs or the elevator to access the third-floor concourse).










New escalators (both directions)










New public passage is actually pretty wide.










East Exit (Saigō Exit) is still under land readjustment / redevelopment. Cars cannot access from this side yet, but there is a pedestrian path. Eventually the new development surrounding the East Exit will be home to 9,000 residents.


----------



## quashlo

*Kakogawa Line played critical role in Great Hanshin Earthquake aftermath*
http://www.asahi.com/travel/news/OSK201101110063.html



> The approx. 50 km JR Kakogawa Line runs through the mountainous areas of Hyōgo Prefecture. While railway fans enjoy taking long “detours” on the semi-circular line, ridership dropped to its lowest levels ever last fiscal year. But there were days 16 years ago after the Great Hanshin Earthquake when the line was flush with activity, serving as a detour route connecting Ōsaka and Kōbe.
> 
> The JR Kakogawa Line connects Kakogawa Station (Kakogawa City) on the Kōbe Line with Tanikawa Station (Tanba City) on the Fukuchiyama Line. A total of 18 daily arrivals or departures serve Tanikawa Station. One-car trains make the 48.5 km single-track journey in as little as one hour and 16 minutes.
> 
> On weekends, railfans come out, purchasing tickets for a one-station journey but taking the long way around. At Kakogawa Station, fans purchase ¥180 tickets for the 3.6 km journey to the next station down the line (Higashi-Kakogawa Station), but take a 182.4 km detour via the Kakogawa Line and transfer to the Takarazuka Line to Amagasaki Station, where they take the Kōbe Line back. One housewife (59) who made the trip with friends last summer says, “We talk, we have some _bentō_ on the platforms. It was good fun.”
> 
> However, only about ten people on weekends take the long way around. That number reached 4,000 people immediately following the January 17 Great Hanshin Earthquake. After the quake, the 27.5 km section of the Kōbe Line between Kōshien-guchi Station (Nishinomiya City) and Suma Station (Suma Ward, Kōbe City) was out of commission, with service on the entire line only being restored on April 1.
> 
> As a result, the Kakogawa Line served as a detour connecting Ōsaka and Kōbe. At Tanikawa Station, the interchange with the Fukuchiyama Line, the 260 average daily passengers transferring between the two lines surged to 8,500 passengers. In early February, direct-service trains (Kakogawa – Tanikawa) were increased from nine trains a day to 45 trains a day, with the railway scrounging up diesel units from all across Japan.
> 
> The Kakogawa Line first made its debut in 1913, when tracks for a portion of its predecessor, Banshū Railway, were laid. With population growth along the line, ridership increased by 100,000 annually after 1955, the earliest year census data is available. After reaching approx. 5.17 million passengers in FY1966, ridership began to decline, dropping to 2.72 million—a mere half of ridership during its heyday—in FY1993, before the earthquake. While there were some talks of abandoning the line, the line’s fortunes turned for the better in the aftermath of the earthquake, and in 2004, the entire line was electrified at the cost of ¥4.5 billion.
> 
> And yet, ridership continued to decline, reaching an all-time low of approx. 2.16 million in FY2009. Local jurisdictions and other officials are making efforts to increase ridership, operating special trains designed by Nishiwaki City-born artist Yokoo Tadanori and reconstructing station buildings. The region as a whole is cooperating in the effort, with local residents along the line displaying artwork by nursery school students inside the train and holding morning markets at stations.
> 
> In November of last year, a special charter train featuring live bands and an energetic choir performance ran on the Kakogawa Line, draped in the changing color of autumn leaves. Residents have also been holding a singing competition train twice yearly since 2005. Popular among older folks who have vivid memories of children’s songs and ballads, the tenth running of the train had capacity for only 90 passengers, but close to 8 times that number applied.
> 
> Mimura Osamu (69), spokesperson for a Kakogawa City citizens’ group working to revitalize areas along the line, says, “I hope we can increase the number of people who ride the Kakogawa Line once or twice a year and know about the charms of this area.”
> 
> *Detours*
> According to JR’s passenger railway business policy, passengers are given special permission to ride on long detours on specified sections (“inner suburban” sections) in the Tōkyō, Ōsaka, Fukuoka, and Niigata areas. Unrelated to the actual distance traveled, passengers are assessed the fare for the lowest-priced itinerary. Passengers cannot pass the same station twice, and there must not be overlap in the trip itinerary. The trip must occur within a single day, and passengers disembark midway. In the Kinki region, a route around Lake Biwa via the Kosei Line and other lines is also famous.
> 
> _The JR Kakogawa Line, running through bucolic mountain areas. (Nishiwaki City, Hyōgo Prefecture; early December 2010)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _JR Tanikawa Station, crowded with passengers taking the detour after the earthquake. From “Railways Reborn: A Record of the Restoration of Railways after the Hanshin / Awaji Great Earthquake.”_


----------



## quashlo

*Seminar attendees debate options for improving KIX access*
http://www.nnn.co.jp/dainichi/news/110211/20110211026.html



> On the second and final day of the Kansai Economic Seminar, the fifth subcommittee debated the problem of access between Kansai International Airport and central Ōsaka City, and attendees vigorously exchanged opinions regarding construction of new train lines and active use of existing train lines.
> 
> Kansai International Airport (KIX) vice-president Takeuchi Takeshi showed signs of anxiety: “KIX has a reputation of being far away, expensive, and inconvenient. How will we improve (access from) Ōsaka Station and Shin-Ōsaka Station to KIX? There are proposals for the Naniwasuji Line, the KIX maglev, and an airport Shinkansen, but we need to act quickly.”
> 
> JR West director Kondō Takashi made the following proposal: “While the maglev and the Naniwasuji Line would also solve this problem, there are plans to underground the _Haruka_ limited express running along the west side of Ume-Kita and construct a new station adjacent to Ōsaka Station. This will create a network connecting from KIX to Ōsaka Station, and from the perspective of optimizing use of what’s already out there, I think this proposal has some merit for both KIX and Ume-Kita.”
> 
> In regards to access between Kyōto and KIX, Bank of Kyōto chairman Kashihara Yasuo pointed out, “The problem with the _Haruka_ is that it takes over 100 minutes during the mornings and evenings. Among international airports, those without high-speed rail connections are rare. We must carefully consider the possibility of a Shinkansen from KIX to Ōsaka, Kyōto, and Shiga.”
> 
> In response, JR West director Kondō responded, “There is the problem of whether we prioritize local transport or the few passengers who need access to and from KIX, but the argument that trying to work out the issues on existing lines is troublesome and we should just build a new line is illogical. We need to think about how we can optimize use of what we already have.”


Ume-Kita is the new name for the Umeda North Yard area, currently a freight terminal being redeveloped into a mixed-use (primarily office) district.


----------



## quashlo

*Kishibe Station construction update*
http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/blog-entry-931.html

Some recent updates (2011.02) of the construction at Kishibe Station on the JR Kyōto Line to build a new barrier-free station building, including an elevated concourse, public passage, and pedestrian bridge spanning the future Suita Freight Terminal (see here, here, and here).
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

Structure for the new station building is taking shape above the platforms. The pedestrian bridge / public passage on the right looks almost done, so perhaps they are planning to put that into service as soon as possible.










There is a lot of development going on at major stations on the Kyōto – Ōsaka section of the JR network such as Takatsuki, and Kishibe is just one of these locations.










Pedestrian bridge spanning the former marshalling yards and future freight terminal. This is part of the 6 m wide north-south public passage connecting the north and south sides of the station.










The bridge should give some great views of the work to redevelop the marshalling yards.










The roof of the public passage features a translucent glass fiber material that lets sunlight in.










Zoom-in of the North Exit, which will feature a new bus plaza. Given how fast this is progressing relative to the rest of the project, I suspect they may try and open this early to provide easier access to the station for passengers coming from the north side of the station.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Takatsuki Station construction update*

Some recent photos (2011.02) of the various construction work going on around Takatsuki Station on the JR Kyōto Line. In addition to a major redevelopment project just northeast of the station, a series of pedestrian bridges opened to the public on 2010.12.24, replacing an infamous _akazu no fumikiri_ (grade crossing that never opens).
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

JR West 207 series, in front of GeoTower Takatsuki Muse Front, one of multiple towers going up as part of Muse Takatsuki, the largest active redevelopment project in western Japan. This particular tower, being partially developed by Hankyū Realty, will be a mixed-use building with restaurant / retail and 170 dwelling units. There will be another tower to its right with 450 dwelling units.










The new Kansai University Takatsuki Muse Campus:










The new Aijinkai Rehabilitation Hospital.
In addition, there will also be a new Seibu department store on the Muse site.










The new pedestrian bridge that opened 2010.12.24 is quite long, consisting of the 78 m long Benten Track Bridge over the JR tracks and the 68 m long Benten Pedestrian Bridge. This replaces the 40 m long former Benten Grade Crossing at this location that was infamous for rarely opening and was the scene of at least one fatality in recent years. During the morning peak hour, the crossing arms were down for a cumulative total of 46 out of 60 minutes. The crossing was actually closed permanently in October 2009 to prevent further accidents, but this 4 m wide bridge now provides safe access across the tracks.










The bridge is fairly high off the ground, and access is provided by stairwell, elevator, and bike slope.










The bicycle slope includes a conveyor to lift the bike in the up direction.



















Takatsuki is already a major station (61,300 daily entries (2009)), but the Muse development should bring even more activity to the area. The Hankyū Kyōto Line and Takatsuki-shi Station are also only 600 m away to the south (to the left in the picture). Below, a 205 series from the Hanwa Line is out testing on the Kyōto Line. Apparently, there’s some fleet reshuffling going on as part of the introduction of the 225 series to the Hanwa Line and the installation of platform doors at Kita-Shinchi Station on the Tōzai Line (accepting four-door cars only).


----------



## quashlo

*Timetable revisions to Sakaisuji Line for additional through-service with Hankyū Kyōto Line*
http://www.kotsu.city.osaka.jp/news/news/h22/110221_sakaisuji-kaisei.html



> In an effort to increase passenger convenience, starting Saturday, May 14, 2011, the Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau will implement timetable changes to run all Saturday, Sunday, and holiday midday trains on the Municipal Subway Sakaisuji Line as through-services with the Hankyū Electric Railway Kyōto Line, and operate new direct-service trains between Tengachaya and Kawaramachi.
> 
> *Details of Saturday, Sunday, and holiday timetable revisions to the Municipal Subway Sakaisuji Line* (no changes to the weekday timetable)
> 
> Date of timetable change: Saturday, May 14, 2011
> Main details:
> We will operate all midday trains as through-services with the Hankyū Electric Railway Kyōto Line. Affects inbound departures from Tengachaya between 9:57 and 16:09.
> During the midday period, we will operate a direct-service semi-express train between Tengachaya Station and Hankyū Electric Railway’s Kawaramachi Station at 20-minute headways. Total of 19 inbound departures from Tengachaya between 9:37 and 15:37 and 19 outbound departures from Kawaramachi between 8:45 and 14:45.
> Stops: Tengachaya ↔ (all stations on the Municipal Subway Sakaisuji Line) ↔ Tenjinbashisuji 6-chōme, Awaji, Kami-Shinjō, Minami-Ibaraki, Ibaraki-shi, Takatsuki-shi ↔ (all stations) ↔ Kawaramachi
> During the midday period, we will adjust the headways on the section between Tengachaya and Tenjinbashisuji 6-chōme from 5 minutes to 6 minutes and 40 seconds. Affects inbound departures from Tengachaya between 9:57 and 16:09.


Formal details on the additional through-service between the Sakaisuji Line and Hankyū Kyōto Line. Not sure why they are decreasing frequency on the Sakaisuji Line section, since the Hankyū Kyōto Line is a 20-minute cycle anyways… Seems like a five-minute headway would be a better fit for a 20-minute cycle, but perhaps they were trying to “slip in” a service reduction. These changes will also eliminate midday through-services with the Hankyū Senri Line (3 tph), instead shifting those to the Kyōto Line.


----------



## quashlo

*Midōsuji Line Tennōji Station platform improvements update*

A few photos to update the progress on the platform improvements at Tennōji Station on the Ōsaka Municipal Subway Midōsuji Line (2011.02). Congestion on platforms, particularly on the oldest sections of the line between Tennōji and Umeda, is severe, increasing danger to passengers. While there are long-term plans already in the works to install platform doors on the entire line, a short-term improvement at Tennōji Station involving construction of bypass catwalks above the inbound (for Namba and Umeda) platform is already being implemented. The bypass should also help deal with the increased ridership at the station expected as a result of the redevelopment in the surrounding area, including Kintetsu’s Abenobashi Terminal Building (to become Japan’s tallest building) and the Abeno redevelopment by Tōkyū Land Corporation.
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_










They are taking advantage of the traditional high ceilings characteristic of the Midōsuji Line’s older stations to build a bypass directly atop the platform. The most crowded part of the inbound platform is for Cars No. 1 and No. 2, closest to Namba and Umeda. The bypass allows disembarking passengers to skip the platform congestion in this area.










The bypass is quickly taking shape. It appears that they are using the same tile design as the other parts of the station .


----------



## quashlo

*Shiromaru, Kawai, Musashi Masuko Stations receive new station buildings*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/110212/tky11021219530005-n1.htm



> Three aging station buildings on the JR Ōme Line and Itsukaichi Line will be reborn this spring with refreshing new designs. Young employees in their second and third years with JR East’s Hachiōji Office were responsible for conceptual planning to detailed design of all three stations. Construction has already been completed at Shiromaru Station (Okutama Town, Tōkyō) on the Ōme Line, and the new station building will make its debut on February 14.
> 
> In an effort to make the three station buildings into spaces appropriate for gateways to local neighborhoods, the railway’s Hachiōji Office tasked three young railway staff with the three projects, beginning work in November of last year.
> 
> Design of the new Shiromaru Station was handled by a female railway employee (26) in her third year with the company. The station is surrounded on three sides by mountains and gets little sunlight. In order to create a relaxed space, the station building uses a membrane roof that lets in natural light.
> 
> Design of the new Kawai Station (Okutama Town, Tōkyō) was handled by a second-year male railway employee (27). As a sightseeing station inside the grounds of the Chichibu-Tama-Kai National Park, the new design blends with Okutama’s natural beauty, using locally-produced wood. The new station building is scheduled to open in late February.
> 
> Design of the new Musashi Masuko Station (Akiruno City, Tōkyō) on the Itsukaichi Line was handled by a second-year male railway employee (31). As a commuter station surrounded by three cherry trees, the walls use glass blocks that allow passengers to view the cherry blossoms. The new station building is scheduled to open in late March.


These are all comparatively small stations, and the station “buildings” are really more like little kiosks or waiting areas.

Sketches:
_Source: JR East Hachiōji Office_

Shiromaru Station
85 daily entries (2009)










Kawai Station
200 daily entries (2009)










Musashi Masuko Station
2,700 daily entries (2009)


----------



## quashlo

*Odakyū 5000 series 6-car units retired*

The Odakyū 5000 series comes in 4- and 6-car formations. The 4-car units were first introduced much earlier in 1969, while the 6-car units followed later in 1978. In their heyday, there were as many as 20 6-car units (120 cars total) operating all over the Odakyū network, becoming a fixture for many Tōkyō area commuters. However, due to their age and newer replacements in the (second-generation) 4000 series, however, the railway recently retired the 6-car units from regular service. This retirement also eliminates 10-car all 5000 series trains running in 4+6 formation.

Last day of service for these units was 2011.01.30. That weekend, the railway held several farewell runs and railfan events. Ironically enough, the older 4-car units will still continue running in regular revenue service, although only on a few trips.

Clips in regular service in 4+6 formation:





_Source: *ayokoi* on YouTube_

Crowd gathered around Track No. 1 at Shinjuku Station to catch a last glimpse of the 6-car units and 4+6 10-car formations (2011.01.30):





_Source: *ayokoi* on YouTube_

Farewell invitation-only runs, captured here near Yurigaoka Station (2011.01.29) and Mukōgaoka Yūen Station (2011.01.30).





_Source: *hellokt21* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Minato Ward plans new shuttle buses to Odaiba from Shinagawa, Tamachi Stations*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/s/article/2011021290135927.html



> In an effort to attract foreigners arriving at Haneda Airport, recently upgraded to an international airport, to popular landmarks in the Odaiba area, a new direct-service shuttle bus linking the gateway to the airport—JR Shinagawa Station—with the Odaiba area will make its debut in the new fiscal year. Tōkyō’s Minato Ward allocated ¥39.92 million in related program costs in its proposed budget for next fiscal year. Once the line opens, it will likely become a popular new sightseeing route.
> 
> Odaiba, built on reclaimed land in Tōkyō Bay, features a multitude of retail facilities and hotels, and is bustling with both domestic and foreign tourists. However, direct connections with Shinagawa Station, a stop on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen, are currently only provided by seven trips a day on a Toei bus line. It’s hoped that the shuttle bus will improve convenience.
> 
> On the other hand, while Odaiba is also home to approx. 5,000 residents, there are no bus routes linking the area with Tamachi Station, home to many ward facilities including sports centers and consumer centers. Access to Shinagawa Station, a new subcenter of Tōkyō and home to big-name corporations, is also inconvenient. In response to requests from residents to improve the transport situation, the ward government agreed to establish a route to not only Shinagawa Station but also Tamachi Station.
> 
> Now, an operations committee formed of local residents, corporate representatives, bus operators, and the ward government will draft a detailed plan for route alignment and number of trips, with the start of service before the end of this fiscal year.
> 
> Minato Ward spokespersons are hopeful: “If the number of visitors coming to Odaiba from Haneda Airport and the Shinkansen increases, it will lead to revitalization of these areas.”


For reference, the MLIT’s Transport Policy Council has also identified a future rail connection from Haneda Airport to the Rinkai Line and Odaiba.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro officials propose increasing transfer discount with Toei from ¥70 to ¥100*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0203/TKY201102030379.html



> On February 3, a committee session between the national government and the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government regarding a merger between Tōkyō Metro and the Toei Subway was held at the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT). In regards to expanding the transfer discount, currently set at a flat ¥70, the committee agreed to reach a conclusion by this summer. Attending officials also agreed to continue discussions towards the financial consolidation being pushed for by the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government.
> 
> According to the MLIT, Tōkyō Metro representatives have submitted a proposal to increase the transfer discount to ¥100. In addition, the committee also has plans to establish a policy by this summer regarding whether or not to introduce an integrated fare structure in the future.
> 
> In order to reduce the walking distance when transferring, the committee also agreed to remove the wall separating the platforms for the Tōkyō Metro Hanzōmon Line and Toei Subway Shinjuku Line at Kudanshita Station by the end of the year.


I think I missed this particular tidbit about the transfer discount plan in recent updates.


----------



## quashlo

*Ginza Line to receive new 1000 series trains*
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2011/pdf/metroNews20110217_02.pdf



> At Tōkyō Metro (HQ: Taitō Ward, Tōkyō; President: Umezaki Hisashi), we will introduce one unit of the new 1000 series trains to replace the Ginza Line 01 series trains in spring 2012, and gradually introduce mass-production units starting in spring 2013.
> 
> The new 1000 series to be introduced features a body design that is reminiscent of the Orient’s first subway, but is also a creative and comfortable train that incorporates a multitude of cutting-edge technologies.
> 
> The car body is based on the former 1000 series trains that were beloved by passengers for 40 years since the line first opened in 1927, and is designed in a retro style, replicating the original paint scheme at the time.
> 
> As for the interior of the train, we have improved passenger comfort, increasing air conditioning capacity and using transparent toughened glass in a portion of the car ends and in partitions on the sides of seats. In addition, we have actively incorporated cutting-edge technologies to reduce electricity consumption, improve ride comfort, and decrease running noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Features of the new 1000 series trains*
> 
> Increased interior comfort
> In order to make the interior space comfortable, we will introduce air conditioning units that are smaller and about 1.4 times more powerful than existing equipment.
> In order to improve ride comfort, we will increase the seat width per passenger and improve cushioning.
> In order to reduce screeching noises due to friction generated between the rail and wheels when running on curved track, the train will use new steering bogies (details below).
> In order to ensure an open interior space, car ends, seat partitions, and overhead racks will use transparent toughened glass.
> 
> Interior amenities
> In order to provide more information such as transfer guidance and station facilities information in an easier-to-view and more comprehensive manner, the train uses 17 in wide liquid crystal display screens above each door, serving as information displays.
> In the interest of providing support while standing and assistance when sitting down or standing up, we will install stanchion poles in front of seats.
> 
> Reduced environmental impacts
> In addition to use of permanent magnet synchronous motors (PMSMs), we will use the latest controller equipment, reducing propulsion-related electricity consumption by approx. 20 percent compared to VVVF inverter controller systems on the current 01 series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Comparison to 01 series*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Item                      01 series               1000 series
> ====                      =========               ===========
> Air conditioning power    16.3 KW × 2 units/car   23.3 KW × 2 units/car
> Seat width                440 mm                  460 mm
> In-train LCD screens      None                    17 in LCD screens × 2 screens
> Overhead rack height      1,800 mm                1,700 mm
> Standee strap height      1,660 mm                1,580 mm
> (at car ends)
> 
> *Steering bogies*
> Since the axles on typical bogies cannot move in conjunction with the curves, noise and vibrations are generated as a result of friction between train wheels and the rail when traveling on curved track sections. Just like a steering wheel on curved sections, steering bogies are designed to automatically change direction when passing along curved track. As a result, friction between the train’s wheels and the rails is reduced, generating less noise and vibrations and making it possible to more smoothly negotiate curves compared to existing bogies. On subways, which tend to have a number of curves, the steering bogies can generate substantial effects in the reduction of noise and vibration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *About the former 1000 series*
> The former 1000 series, which serves as the design theme for this new series, was introduced by Tōkyō Metro predecessor Tōkyō Underground Railway as Japan’s first subway train.
> 
> Because the series was designed for subways, the cars were designed as all-steel units—a departure from the wood frequently used at the time—and featured inflammable materials. The train was cutting-edge for its time, with an ATS (automatic train stop) system to serve as a safety device.


In other Ginza Line news, the oldest underground retail arcade in Japan—Sudachō Store, at Kanda Station—recently closed its doors. The last four stores, including a shoe store and a barber shop, vacated their spaces at the end of January. The space will be converted for station administrative use. The retail area first opened in 1932, one year after the opening of Kanda Station on the Ginza Line.


----------



## orulz

I wonder if this new design for Ginza line trains will soon find its way to the Marunouchi line as well. The trains between the two lines are very similar.


----------



## quashlo

Maybe in the next batch order for the Marunouchi Line... I think right now they are refurbishing the existing 02 series:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54217869&postcount=1055


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi wins order for B-CHOP energy storage system for Seoul Metro Line 9*
http://www.hitachi.com/New/cnews/110303a.html



> TOKYO, Japan, and SEOUL, Korea, March 3, 2011 – Hitachi, Ltd. (NYSE: HIT / TSE: 6501), in collaboration with Hitachi Korea Ltd., has received an order for two 1000kW Energy Storage for Traction Power Supply ("B-CHOP") Systems from POSCO-ICT, a major engineering company in Korea. The B-CHOP systems, which will be used in the Seoul Metro Line 9 subway, are scheduled to begin commercial operations in August 2011.
> 
> Seoul Metro Line 9 is the first urban train line in Korea to be operated as a social infrastructure development project using private sector capital. Seoul Metro Line9 Corporation owns the trains, along with all electrical and mechanical equipment and facilities, and Seoul Line 9 Operation Co., Ltd. is responsible for operation and maintenance. Line 9 will run through the heart of Seoul, from the area around Gimpo International Airport, which is located in the westernmost part of the city and acts as the gateway to the nation's capital, to the Gangnam district, a new urban area in Seoul. As such, it is expected to serve as a new core transportation line. Phase 1, which measures 27.0 km, began operations in July 2009, and Phases 2 and 3, measuring 14.1 km in total, are currently under construction. The Korean government and regional municipalities have positioned railway transport as an effective means of preventing global warming, for example through reductions in CO2 emissions, and are continuing to promote energy conservation measures. They have expressed great interest in introducing new technologies related to the effective use of the regenerative power produced when the trains are stopped or slowing down.
> 
> Hitachi's B-CHOP system temporarily stores this regenerative power in rechargeable batteries, and reuses this power when it is needed to run other trains. In this way, the system reduces the total power volumes required to operate the line. The rechargeable batteries are lithium-ion batteries developed for automotive applications by Hitachi Vehicle Energy, Ltd. (President: Masafumi Yuhara). The direct current switching gear used in the B-CHOP system is a High Speed Vacuum Circuit Breaker (HSVCB)*1, the first of its kind to be implemented in Korea.
> 
> In October 2006, Hitachi completed a business collaboration contract with POSCO-ICT regarding the sale and maintenance of the B-CHOP system. Since then, the two companies have worked together in sales activities targeting railway operators in Korea. In 2007, Hitachi delivered a B-CHOP system to the Kobe Municipal Transportation Bureau in Japan for the Itayado traction substation on the Seishin Yamate Line. Seoul Metro Line9 Corporation and Seoul Line 9 Operation Co., Ltd. placed the new order based on a recognition of the outstanding energy conservation effects and operating performance of the system installed in Kobe. When Seoul Line 9 first began operations in 2009, Hitachi also delivered regeneration inverter equipment through POSCO-ICT, and the newly ordered B-CHOP system will enable even further reductions in power consumption. POSCO-ICT will install Hitachi's B-CHOP system in two traction substation on Seoul Line 9, and will receive fee-based income in accordance with the level of energy conservation effects achieved as a result of the system's installation.
> 
> Hitachi is currently rolling out its railway system business on a global scale as a key field in the Social Innovation Business. The company will continue to contribute to the growth and development of Korean railways based on new technologies such as the B-CHOP system, an energy conservation product for railway traction substation, as well as the Cubicle type Vacuum Insulated Switchgear (C-VIS)*2, a 22 kV switchgear system that conforms with CO2 reduction measures, and the HSVCB mentioned above, which demonstrates outstanding safety performance. As a comprehensive railway system integrator, Hitachi offers a wide range of solutions, including the "A-Train," a next-generation aluminum train car system, and signal systems whose performance has been proven in Japan's highly precise and reliable railway transport. Based on these advanced solutions, Hitachi will contribute to the development of environment-friendly urban railways, and to the creation of a "Green Growth" society, which has been put forward as a goal of the Korean government.
> 
> *High Speed Vacuum Circuit Breaker (HSVCB)*
> A high-speed direct current circuit breaker that uses a vacuum interloper. The world's first HSVCB was developed by Hitachi in 1987. Conventional DC circuit breakers operate in air, but electrical arcs are generated in the air when circuits are broken, presenting issues related to both noise and safety. The HSVCB breaks the circuits using a vacuum interloper, so no electrical arcs are generated. This means that the circuit breaker operates more quietly, and offers outstanding safety in terms of fire prevention. These circuit breakers are currently in install in Japan, Taiwan, and the UAE.
> 
> *Cubicle type Vacuum Insulated Switchgear (C-VIS)*
> A 22 kV switchgear that uses no SF6 (sulfur hexafluoride) gas, which has been identified as a greenhouse gas. The C-VIS is a compact switchgear that houses a circuit breaker, an isolation function, and a earthing switch inside of a vacuum insulated casing. The operating device uses a hybrid electromagnetic operation mechanism that dramatically reduces the frequency of maintenance. These switchgears are currently in install in Japan, Singapore, and Taiwan.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

Has there ever at any point been talk about increasing capacity on the Ginza Line e.g. increasing the number of cars from 6 to 8, etc. or is it simply just impossible? I ask because it seems to be a fairly busy line and 6 cars seem too few. But for this same reason and because of it's age, I suppose it would be too costly, difficult and time consuming to increase the number of cars per train. I guess I could ask the same question about the Marunouchi Line. And judging by the looks of the newer Namboku line stations, they built the stations with enough platform space for 8 cars, although only 6 car trains serve the line at the moment. It doesn't seem very busy though compared to the Ginza and Marunouchi lines, so I guess they won't be taking advantage of the extra room any time soon...


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

The Ginza Line was already so busy by the 1970s that the Hanzōmon Line was built to relieve it. I would imagine that extending the platforms at the Ginza Line's stations would already have been done if it offered enough extra capacity to justify the cost.


----------



## quashlo

I think it seems really bad because the trains on both the Ginza Line and Marunouchi Line are so small. Overall ridership on the Ginza Line is actually lower than previous years, and crowding levels are on the lower end compared to the rest of Tōkyō Metro's lines... The Hanzōmon Line is actually worse in terms of passenger demand vs. capacity.

I wouldn't hold my breath that they will do anything about the Ginza Line, though... But if we were to dream, *Braillard*'s proposal for a new line (Shibuya – Roppongi – Kasumigaseki) would probably be a good relief for the Ginza Line, as the most crowded section of the line is between Akasaka Mitsuke and Tameike – Sannō.


----------



## juanico

Here's a map I've made of Tokyo subway network, with geographically accurate path of all 13 lines (Tokyo Metro + Toei Subway). Hope that helps those unfamiliar with the most ridden system in the world.










Closer view of central area:


----------



## quashlo

Nice.
Next, you should add in the JR and private railway lines to make it complete.


----------



## juanico

^^ I've done it. Will post it soon 

For now, here's the same map with the additional lines that complete the metro network : *Rinkai* (_dark blue on the map_), *Saitama* (_turquoise_), *Tōyō* (_bright green_), all up to full metro standards ; *Yurikamome* (_indigo_), *Nippori-Toneri* (_pink_), both are light automatic metro ; the green racket-shaped line in the East being *Yūkarigaoka*, a people mover serving some residencial area.










With monorails, streetcar lines, and Yokohama Subway:










Monorails: *Tokyo* (_in sky blue_), *Chiba* (_cyan_), *Tama Toshi* (_orange_)
Streetcars: *Setagaya* (_yellow_), *Toden Arakawa* (_green_)
Yokohama Subway: *Blue* and *Green* lines (partially shown)


----------



## Rick H

In the quoted article about the new Ginza line cars, one item caught my attention and I thought it might be of interest to share the history behind that bit of information that I uncovered while researching my book "Tokyo Subways", pub. 1992, under the pen name Dennis Shaw.

"About the former 1000 series
The former 1000 series, which serves as the design theme for this new series, was introduced by Tōkyō Metro predecessor Tōkyō Underground Railway as Japan’s first subway train.

Because the series was designed for subways, the cars were designed as all-steel units—a departure from the wood frequently used at the time—and featured inflammable materials." 

While planning the construction of the Ginza line, they studied various subways. Around that time, there was a fire in a New York subway involving wooden cars. I understand that was the primary reason for making all-steel cars.


----------



## quashlo

Interesting...

I guess history repeats itself, as the MLIT upgraded its fire resistance standards for subway cars after the Daegu Subway fire in 2003. Materials used in the ceiling of subway cars must not only be fire-resistant but also resistant to melting and liquidization, and doors must be provided between cars to contain any fire. This applies to all subway-type cars, including through-servicing private railway trains (e.g., Tōkyū 5000 series, JR East E233-2000) and private railway subway trains (e.g., Keihan 3000 series, Hanshin 1000 series).


----------



## starrwulfe

quashlo said:


> *IC farecard manaca debuts in Nagoya area*
> http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/national/news/CK2011021202000017.html
> 
> 
> 
> Short news feature on manaca (2011.02.10).
> Unfortunately, there’s not much up on YouTube yet, and I don’t feel like scrounging around personal blogs, so maybe *starrwulfe* can post some pictures of opening day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source: *celockable* on YouTube_


Sorry I didn't come thru as promised-- I took lots of pix but then my job suddenly transferred me to Tokyo... 
So the good news-- I live in Tokyo now!:banana:
Bad news... I can't cover Tokai stuff like I once did... hno:

Anyway, Manaca came off without a hitch... I got my pre-ordered card and promptly went around using it everywhere I could. Works as expected on the subway and bus and Meitetsu lines... But there were various snafus I didn't expect...


I found out quickly that there are some lines that aren't participating in the Manaca roll-out... The Linimo fo example.
On the subway, they've left some old gates in the plazas, so unless you're paying attention, you may walk up to them and there's no place to tap. I'm guessing they couldn't roll 'em out fast enough and all the gates will be manaca/ticket or manaca only by the summer.
The list of stores that accept manaca as payment is inconsistent due to the chain stores upgrading of the POS systems. For example, I could use my manaca at all Aeon markets and Circle K stores... But as for Mr. Donuts, I could only use the one by Ikeshita Station. Again, this may change. Incidently, I found manaca had been installed on almost every Coca-Cola vending machine I came across within 2 kms of a station, including the one near my old place. Wow. 

Anyway, I have pix to tell the tale as soon as I unpack my stuff... Stay Tuned!


----------



## quashlo

I'll take Tōkyō area pics anytime. 

There's lots going on, and unfortunately, one of my favorite blogs no longer updates while another has cut down on his posts... I'm also getting super busy at work, so anything you got is good.


----------



## quashlo

*Marubeni chasing Jakarta MRT job*
http://www.thejakartaglobe.com/business/japanese-firm-chasing-mrt-job/427555



> Japanese trading giant Marubeni Corporation has made its third offer in as many years to help build Jakarta’s Mass Rapid Transit rail line, Governor Fauzi Bowo said on Tuesday.
> 
> After meeting with Teruo Asada, Marubeni’s president and chairman of the Japan-Indonesia Economic Committee, Fauzi said the company would have the opportunity to participate in the project once it got under way in 2012, but would have to go through a public tender process.
> 
> “I welcome their offer to take part in the project,” he said. “Once the tender is open, they will have the chance to register, but they must meet the requirements.”
> 
> Marubeni was previously involved in the construction of MRT networks in Caracas, Manila and Taipei, among other cities.
> 
> Fauzi said he had received similar offers from other major companies, adding that he hoped the crowded field would result in the lowest cost for the project once the tender process was complete.
> 
> Sutanto Suhodho, the governor’s deputy for transportation, trade and industry, said that while Marubeni had allocated substantial funding for projects in Indonesia and Southeast Asia, it would have to take part in the public tender along with all other companies seeking to participate in the MRT project.
> 
> “It’s not just Marubeni that has expressed interest,” he said. “We’ve also heard from Mitsubishi and from companies from Germany. They’ve all got to go through the same tender process.”
> 
> In the meeting, Marubeni also offered to invest in power generation and water management projects in the capital.
> 
> “They’ve got a lot of experience in desalination plants,” Fauzi said. “There’s a desalination pilot project being run now by Ancol [in North Jakarta], and if the results are positive, we could build on it as an alternative source of clean drinking water for the city.”
> 
> He added that in the field of power generation, Marubeni had offered to invest in a new plant with state-owned utility Perusahaan Listrik Negara to meet the city’s capacity shortfall of 150 megawatts.
> 
> However, he said his administration was looking for a longer-term solution by building its own power plant, independent of PLN, in the special economic zone planned for Marunda in North Jakarta.
> 
> In a separate development, the Jakarta Transportation Office announced it would try to utilize abandoned monorail pillars in the building of elevated roads for new TransJakarta busway corridors. Corridors XIII, XIV and XV are all expected to have elevated sections running over busy junctions and stretches of road.
> 
> Udar Pristono, head of the office, said using the existing pillars would help to save costs.
> 
> “All three routes will need elevated sections, so we’ve proposed that they make use of the monorail pillars in South and Central Jakarta as well as existing elevated road sections that aren’t being used,” he said on Tuesday.
> 
> Sutanto added that building elevated busway routes was the only viable way to ensure the routes were completed quickly with minimal disruption to regular traffic.
> 
> “The only options are to acquire more land for the new routes or elevate them, but freeing up land is always complicated and could turn out to be the more expensive option,” he said.
> 
> Construction of the three routes is not expected to begin until after 2012.


----------



## quashlo

*Kinki Sharyō’s ameriTRAM on demonstration for DART*
http://www.dallasnews.com/news/tran...reetcar-for-proposed-downtown-dallas-line.ece



> The ameriTram 300, an energy-efficient streetcar made by Japan-based Kinkisharyo, was demonstrated Tuesday on DART's light-rail tracks in downtown Dallas.
> 
> By JOSH PHERIGO
> Staff Writer
> Published 08 March 2011 03:18 PM
> 
> Dallas Area Rapid Transit demonstrated a new energy-efficient streetcar Tuesday afternoon for city officials and the media.
> 
> The ameriTRAM prototype, manufactured by Kinkisharyo, shuttled DART and city leaders back and forth from the Akard and Victory stations while a Kinkisharyo executive explained the benefits of the new streetcar.
> 
> DART is developing a plan to create downtown streetcar routes that would complement its larger light-rail system. The city secured a $23 million grant last year to help finance the project.
> 
> Kinkisharyo vice president and general manager Rainer Hombach told a group of passengers, including Dallas City Council member Linda Koop, that the vehicle would save on installation costs because it can operate without overhead cables.
> 
> The streetcar runs on rechargeable lithium-ion batteries and can travel about five miles before recharging for six to eight minutes, Hombach said. The ameriTRAM also recycles energy by channeling braking energy back into the battery.


DART footage (2011.03.08).
Feels strange seeing no pantograph up…





_Source: *DARTDallas* on YouTube_


----------



## manrush

^^
I'm guessing it wasn't configured for overhead operation that time around.


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki snags order for Taichung MRT with Alstom, CTCI Corporation*
http://e.nikkei.com/e/fr/tnks/Nni20110309D09JFN05.htm



> TOKYO (Nikkei)--Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd. (7012) said Wednesday that it has won a joint order with Alstom Transport SA of France and CTCI Corp. of Taiwan to supply a train system to the Taiwanese city of Taichung.
> 
> This roughly 29.5 billion yen order will be delivered to the Taipei city government's Department of Rapid Transit Systems by October 2017.
> 
> The 18-station system will span 16.71km in Taichung, serving this area with driverless two-car trains. Kawasaki Heavy will oversee construction of the entire system and supply 36 cars, along with maintenance service.
> 
> Alstom will handle the signal system, while CTCI will supply the electrical system.
> 
> Kawasaki Heavy's previous orders in the segment have consisted largely of supplying train cars. By taking on the larger role of coordinating the delivery of a complete system, the company may see a pickup in such orders down the road.
> 
> It will seek more opportunities abroad by joining forces with overseas firms.


This order is for the new Wuri-Wenxin-Beitun Line (Green Line) between Beitun Station and Wuri Station (THSR Taichung Station) in Taichung City. More specifically, Kawasaki, as the consortium leader in this effort, will be responsible for project management and systems integration, and will also manufacture the 36 cars and provide the train depot equipment. Communications systems and AFC will be handled jointly by Alstom and CTCI.

Kawasaki already has some pretty extensive experience in Taipei at least, supplying 132 cars for Taipei MRT’s first fleet in 1992 and 1993, as well as 321 cars (fourth fleet) between 2005 and 2010. In March 2007, Kawasaki also teamed with CTCI and others to win the train system for the Xinyi–Songshan Line, with Kawasaki providing the rolling stock and signaling systems. Work on the 138 cars for that order already began in 2010. Kawasaki has also supplied 700T high-speed trainsets for THSR and is currently manufacturing trains for the Taiwan Taoyuan International Airport MRT.

These will be some unusual sets, with only two-car consists but metro-style standard of five doors per car.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

quashlo said:


> *Kinki Sharyō’s ameriTRAM on demonstration for DART*


Was the name 'ameriTRAM' picked to make the tram seem more American and patriotic and to hide the fact that it's actually Japanese?


----------



## quashlo

I'm not sure there's really a need to hide the fact that it's Japanese, as KS already has a good share of the LRV market in the U.S., whether the average passenger recognizes it or not. After all, the big "Kinki Sharyō" plastered on the sides of the prototype is clearly not an American company.

I think it's more about appealing to the notion of trains assembled and/or manufactured locally, providing jobs to American people—"Buy American" is always a key issue in winning orders in the U.S.

KS put up some pictures of the new unit on their Flickr account:

In Charlotte:





In Dallas:





Photo op for the bigwigs…



Next to one of DART’s older Kinki Sharyō LRVs:


----------



## manrush

The AmeriTram seems like a good compromise for future DC streetcar lines (due to the city's anti-overhead wires law).


----------



## Nexis

manrush said:


> The AmeriTram seems like a good compromise for future DC streetcar lines (due to the city's anti-overhead wires law).


They got rid of part of the law , except near the mall...


----------



## Woonsocket54

the eastern end of the Tozai Line being built in Sendai (Arai Station) appears to be just a couple miles from the Pacific Coast and is at the edge of an agricultural area next to a freeway interchange. I hope this does not lead to a permanent cancellation for Sendai's crosstown subway.


----------



## starrwulfe

quashlo said:


> An update on the situation in the Tōkyō area...
> 
> Due to damage to multiple power plants, TEPCO and the Japanese government have announced rolling blackouts to begin this morning (2011.03.14 0600) in the Kantō region. This will of course greatly affect the ability of railway operators to provide service.
> 
> JR East has already announced that it will suspend service across most of its network for the whole day. Only the following JR lines will be running, at much reduced levels:
> 
> Yamanote Line (full length)
> Chūō Rapid Line (Tōkyō – Tachikawa)
> Keihin-Tōhoku Line (Kamata – Akabane)
> Jōban Rapid Line (Ueno – Matsudo)
> Jōban Local Line (Ayase – Matsudo)
> They probably strategically selected these as the most critical lines… The Sōbu Main Line and Tōkaidō Main Line are paralleled by private railways. However, service from Saitama seems like it might be severely affected, as there is no JR service planned north of Akabane and no parallel private railways. There will be no service on peripheral lines (Nambu Line, Yokohama Line, Musashino Line) and less-critical radial lines (Keiyō Line).
> 
> Private railways are suspending service on their smaller feeder rail lines and service on sections of their networks further out from central Tōkyō… There will be no or only limited through-servicing with the subways. Given that it may have difficulty deploying enough staff since train crews may not be able to get to work, Tōkyō Metro will also run at substantially reduced frequency. To save power, it will also cut AC in all trains.


As a new resident of Yokohama with a daily commute into Tokyo via the Tokyu Meguro line, here's the details:

Meguro line was running every 15 minutes, local trains only and only to Meguro station from it's usual Hiyoshi Station terminus on the Tokyoko line (also my home neighborhood now)

Usually we have this line running thru service with the Toei Mita line subway, and Metro Nanboku line subway/Saitama rapid railway. Alternate trains run as expresses, usually the trains that are running onto the Mita line. Frequency is usually 10 minutes off-peak and 5 minutes peak times.

Also the reason why most trains didn't run was simple-- the crossing gates use local power lines in most areas. With the rolling blackouts in place, the crossing arms wouldn't come down when a train passes. 

Today we only had Group V see blackouts-- outlying Ibaraki and Shizuoka prefecture exurbs of the metropolis. Tomorrow is another day...


----------



## manrush

^^
I'm guessing your neighbourhood is in Kohoku ward, close to Kawasaki? 

How long is the commute to Tokyo?


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

starrwulfe said:


> Also the reason why most trains didn't run was simple-- the crossing gates use local power lines in most areas. With the rolling blackouts in place, the crossing arms wouldn't come down when a train passes.


It's interesting you say this because my experience contradicts this statement. I work in Totsuka, Yokohama and last Friday after the quake power was out in the entire ward, but Totsuka Station had power, presumably because it is powered by the Tokaido Line, not the local power grid. Anyway, there is an at-grade crossing right next to the station; despite the the power outage, the gate arms were down, the lights were blinking and the warning sounds buzzing. Totsuka is scheduled for another black out today, but I believe the JR lines will continue to run. There are quite a few at-grade crossings on the Tokaido Line; I doubt they'd pull power and keep the line running if it was powered by the local grid. But who knows, perhaps the line you use is different because it's not JR or a major line like Tokaido line, idk.


----------



## starrwulfe

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> It's interesting you say this because my experience contradicts this statement. I work in Totsuka, Yokohama and last Friday after the quake power was out in the entire ward, but Totsuka Station had power, presumably because it is powered by the Tokaido Line, not the local power grid. Anyway, there is an at-grade crossing right next to the station; despite the the power outage, the gate arms were down, the lights were blinking and the warning sounds buzzing. Totsuka is scheduled for another black out today, but I believe the JR lines will continue to run. There are quite a few at-grade crossings on the Tokaido Line; I doubt they'd pull power and keep the line running if it was powered by the local grid. But who knows, perhaps the line you use is different because it's not JR or a major line like Tokaido line, idk.


This is the case in some areas of course. But even the Tokaido line has sections where the gates are powered locally. That's why the section between Odawara and Fuji has no service today. 

Here is a link that I picked up while working on my newsfeeds today. A realtime crowd sourced twitter matrix of JR Tokyo lines using the GPS coordinates in the tweets to append them to their respective lines. Awesome use of tech!
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15393707/JR1.html


----------



## starrwulfe

manrush said:


> ^^
> I'm guessing your neighbourhood is in Kohoku ward, close to Kawasaki?
> 
> How long is the commute to Tokyo?


Only 20 minutes to work. Meguro Line starts here and ends at my job.


----------



## quashlo

JR East does have its own power plants, so that may also be part of the reason. Private railways likely don't have access to their own sources of electricity and need to purchase it (e.g., from TEPCO). I think this is why they were more susceptible to the rolling blackouts and you saw them trying to pull some crazy schedules where trains would only be running during fixed blocks of hours.... Must have been pretty tough for the schedulers.


----------



## quashlo

*Rolling blackouts: Part 1*

First some videos of the events on 2011.03.14 as a result of the rolling blackouts, which led to substantial cuts in train service all across Greater Tōkyō.

The morning commute was particularly chaotic, despite the fact that the rolling blackouts weren’t actually implemented because TEPCO said the total load on the grid was lower than expected. Although not on the initial list of lines, JR East did resume service on the Saikyō Line at 8:00 in the morning, giving Saitama-area commuters an option other than hoofing it to Akabane Station.

Morning crowding was also severe on Keikyū, which was hit with all the demand from Yokohama-area commuters who normally take JR or other lines. Keikyū ended up suspending service temporarily between 15:30 and 20:00, citing potential safety hazards. 

After the chaos in the morning, JR East decided to resume service for the evening commute on additional lines:

Tōkaidō Line (Tōkyō – Fujisawa)
Yokosuka Line (Tōkyō – Zushi)
Chūō‒Sōbu Line (Nishi-Funabashi – Mitaka)
They also restored the full-length of the JR Keihin-Tōhoku Line (west of Kamata and north of Akabane). As a compromise of sorts, however, it reduced the number of services across all lines to only 20 percent of the normal schedule.

Odakyū, which had suspended service on most of its network in the morning, resumed service on all of its lines at around 20:00.

Some bus companies are having difficulties deploying drivers and securing fuel, and were forced to operate on weekend schedules or with heavily-reduced service.

_Yomiuri Shimbun_ clips at Nishi-Kokubunji Station and Tachikawa Station on the JR Chūō Line.






asahi.com aerial shots of train stations and roadways:






ANN news report 1.






ANN news report 2.
Shinjuku Station, at 17:00.
Apparently, the rush started a little earlier than usual, as some companies let workers off early. Apparently, many workers didn’t show up to their offices at all.






This morning (2011.03.15) was a little less hectic, as railway operators increased service. TEPCO agreed to provide power as needed by railway operators to the necessary transformer stations at the request of the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT). Railway operators would help conserve some electricity by limiting the number of trains and total coverage area, while TEPCO agreed to provide enough electricity during the peak demand periods. This also made things easier for railway operators, who now no longer need to constantly devise complicated schedules on the fly to avoid blackout periods.

ANN news report 3.


----------



## quashlo

*Rolling blackouts: Part 2*

Pics of the rolling blockout:
_Source: Yomiuri Shimbun_

A congested Toda Bridge (National Route 17) as a result of rolling blackouts that also meant chaos for railways. This is one of the major routes into central Tōkyō from Saitama. (March 14, 9:47 am, Itabashi Ward, Tōkyō)









Passengers listen to information on the status of train services from station staff. (March 14, 9:16 am, Azamino Station on the Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line in Aoba Ward, Yokohama City)









Faregates at JR Musashi Kosugi Station are shuttered after service on the JR Nambu Line was suspended in response to rolling blockouts. (March 14, 1:27 pm, Nakahara Ward, Kawasaki City)









Crowding outside Yokohama Station as a result of the suspension of JR service. (March 14, 9:07 am, Yokohama City)









People crossing the Shin-Arakawa Bridge from Saitama Prefecture on bikes and motorcycles, bound for JR Akabane Station. (March 14, 8:45 am, Kita Ward, Tōkyō)









With a reduced schedule, trains were crowded. (March 14, 8:07 am, Aoba Ward, Yokohama City)









With the train schedules announced, passengers wait on the platform for the train. As the train is already full, only a handful of people were able to get on. (March 14, 6:51 am, Ōizumi Gakuen Station in Nerima Ward, Tōkyō)









People read special edition papers reporting on the chaos in Greater Tōkyō. (March 14, 9:56 am, Tenjin, Fukuoka City).


----------



## quashlo

*Rolling blackouts: Part 3*

A long queue of passengers outside Kichijōji Station on the JR Chūō Line as a result of the reduced train service. (March 14, 8:30 am, Musashino City, Tōkyō).









People crossing a bridge on foot bound for central Tōkyō. (March 14, 8:29 am, Kita Ward, Tōkyō)









A crowded Keikyū Yokohama Station as a result of cancelled service on JR and other lines. (March 14, 7:58 am, Yokohama City)


















Queues to board trains stretch outside the station. (March 14, 7:46 am, Shakujii Kōen in Nerima Ward, Tōkyō)


----------



## IanCleverly

quashlo said:


> ANN news report 2.
> Shinjuku Station, at 17:00.
> Apparently, the rush started a little earlier than usual, as some companies let workers off early. Apparently, many workers didn’t show up to their offices at all.


Er, What's that 'Burping' noise at 1:49? It's not one of the electronic gates being opened is it?


----------



## quashlo

^^ Newscaster in the studio.
He's just saying "Oh" or "I see..."


----------



## quashlo

*New station building at JR Himeji Station*

After a comprehensive planning process, JR Himeji Station will be getting a new station tenant building. This will become the new face of Himeji City, as the train station is the gateway to accessing Himeji Castle, a huge tourist draw. The new station tenant building is the final chapter of the station improvements, which included the elevation of all _zairaisen_ tracks at the station (JR Kōbe Line and San’yō Main Line on 2006.03.26 and Bantan Line and Kishin Line on 2008.12.22).

Some pics of the station area and artist sketches of what the improvements will look like:
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

Current JR Himeji Station station tenant building, Himeji Festa. Himeji Festa closed on 2011.01.31.










When they elevated the _zairaisen_ tracks, they freed up space between the tracks and the current station building that will now be used for the new station building.










Now, some shots of artist sketches and illustrations posted at the station…
The improvements are quite wide in scope, including transforming the main roadway outside the station into a transit mall, substantially expanding the station plaza area and creating a “sunken garden”, constructing a new pedestrian deck to connect to an improved bus station, and streamlining traffic circulation around the station.










Apparently, this will become the largest station plaza in Japan, with a total surface area of approx. 30,000 sq m.










The “sunken garden” will be built on the site of the current station tenant building.










Ōtemae-dōri, the main road leading to the station, will be converted to a transit mall between the station and the next signalized intersection.










The Festa Building South Annex opened on 2011.03.03 on the site of a former bus station. The stores that used to be in Himeji Festa were relocated here to allow for demolition of the current station tenant building.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Nada Station improvements construction update*

Small update on the work being conducted here (2011.02).

This was the oldest station on the JR Kōbe Line, but with the tracks at ground level, the areas north and south of the station remained separated. After petitions by local residents, JR West is constructing a new station building with an elevated concourse and public passage. The work is already complete.

_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

North Exit.










The design is supposed to replicate features of the old station building.










North-south public passage. The eastern section (left side) is now open, and features several retail shops. Looks a little quiet right now, but on average the station has 22,000 daily entries.










I’m liking the insides much better than the outside.










On the Sannomiya-bound platforms, looking at the east side of the public passage. Unfortunately, this side of the public passage has all the retail, so there’s not really much to see.










Construction notice for passengers. The work is already complete, and they now just have to clear out the staging areas.


----------



## quashlo

*Nankai to replace Nankai Kaikan Building*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/news/110224/biz11022420390047-n1.htm



> On February 24, Nankai Electric Railway announced that it will replace the Nankai Kaikan Building (Chūō Ward, Ōsaka City) near Nankai Namba Station that is home the railway’s headquarters with a skyscraper featuring a performance hall and other facilities. Nankai will construct a separate office building in the vicinity of the site, relocating its headquarters after completion in spring 2013. The new skyscraper will also house facilities for Ōsaka Prefecture University.
> 
> The railway is still in final negotiations with Ōsaka City regarding the replacement of the existing building, so the height and number of floors of the new building is currently undecided. At a press conference on February 24, Nankai chairman Yamanaka Makoto said groundbreaking would take place in 2016, with completion in 2018, and remarked, “We want to take full advantage of the geographical qualities of the Minami district, which is rich with Naniwa (Ōsaka) culture.” The railway identified the building as the final page of its redevelopment of the Namba area, and included the project in its mid-term business plan for FY2011-14.
> 
> The railway named its mid-term business plan the _Rinshin (Noble Progress) 130 Plan_, in the hope the company stands resolute as it faces its 130th anniversary in 2014. Through appealing to foreigners visiting to Japan, expanding its real estate and distribution businesses, and developing new businesses such as daycare and parenting support, the railway hopes to increase its consolidated revenues from ¥195.5 billion in FY2010 (forecasted) to a target of over ¥230.0 billion. The total investment into the new building will reach ¥130.0 billion.


Images from Nankai’s press release:
_Source: Nankai_

The new building is the one shown faintly on the right side of the picture. The tower at center is the Swissôtel Nankai Ōsaka, while the low-rise at bottom is the Nankai Building, holding the Takashimaya department store and Nankai Namba Station.










The left half of the area outlined in orange is already developed by Nankai. The orange-fill box in the left half is the Nankai Kaikan Building and the site of this new proposed skyscraper. The other orange-fill box in the right half is a separate tower proposed by Nankai. The railway is hoping to create a new north-south “axis” from the train station to the other tower.










Pictures:
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/_

Bird’s-eye view of the area around Nankai Namba Station. Namba Parks is at bottom left.










Swissôtel Nankai Ōsaka, from Namba Parks. The building to the left of the hotel is the Nankai Kaikan Building. Currently, it’s an inefficient use of terminal-area land and ripe for redevelopment.




























Nankai’s original redevelopment plan for the area around Nankai Namba Station from March 1989, during the heyday of the bubble. Obviously, the plan has been downsized as it’s been implemented over the years.


----------



## quashlo

*New 2000 series debuts on Yokohama New Transit Seaside Line*

The new 2000 series for Yokohama New Transit’s Seaside Line debuted in regular service on 2011.02.07. The units are being built locally at Tōkyū Car Company’s Yokohama plant. A total of 16 five-car units will be introduced to replace the aging 1000 series trains.
_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

First day of service. The line is located along waterfront areas of southern Yokohama, so unfortunately, it can get pretty windy.






Tour inside a running train:


----------



## quashlo

*Seibu Ikebukuro Line construction update: Part 1*

First, some pictures near Shakujii Kōen, where the Seibu Ikebukuro Line is being quadruple-tracked and elevated (2011.02.18).
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Cab view from an outbound train between Nerima Takanodai and Shakujii Kōen.
Right now there’s only two tracks, plus one track in the middle to turn back trains.










Approaching the touchdown point, it looks like the elevated inside outbound track is laid and ready to be connected to the existing outbound track. The switchout is supposed to occur in April. They still have to build the outside inbound track, but this will occur after they’ve made the switch and can start dismantling all the ground-level track.










Moving closer, we can see the inside outbound track is mostly ready, although it looks like the inside inbound track isn’t quite connected all the way to the station.










Not much to see at ground level… 










New elevated outbound tracks and platform are right on top of ground-level tracks and platform.


----------



## quashlo

*Seibu Ikebukuro Line construction update: Part 2*

Next set:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Definitely lots of progress since the last update, with the remaining beam sections for the elevated outbound track now in place. Notice the temporary sound wall as well which will eventually disappear once they add the fourth elevated track.










You can see the bolt holes to connect to the future girders on this side of the aerial structure, but given space constraints, they can’t do much more until they make the switch to the elevated track.










Lots of rebar sticking out…










Approaching the other touchdown point, the elevated outbound track ends here for now. At this location, the elevated outbound track jogs to the right along the elevated inbound track, leaving some open space here to work with. As a result, they may not need to demolish this particular section of the ground-level tracks immediately after the switchout.










The west touchdown point closer to Ōizumi Gakuen. Can see the new outbound track in place to the right waiting for the April switchout.


----------



## quashlo

*Seibu Ikebukuro Line construction update: Part 3*

Next is Hōya Station (2011.02.18):
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

On an outbound train, approaching the station from the east.
Was difficult to imagine how they would get 3 tracks to work with such limited space, but it actually looks fine now. This end of the island platform is especially narrow now, but I suppose that can’t be avoided.










The center track is designed as ladder track like the new inbound track. The new platform looks mostly complete… Canopy is already in place, but they just have to do the surfacing.










Central section of the new platform.










West end of the new platform.










From up above in the station’s public passage, looking east towards Ikebukuro.










Next is Tokorozawa Station, where work began in March 2010 on giving the station a major facelift, including an elevated station concourse with public passage, retail, and other facilities. The new station building is scheduled to open in fall 2012, with the new public passage opening in 2013 after renovation of existing facilities near the current ticketing area.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Poster in the station about the improvements. Most of the work for the new elevated concourse and vertical circulation is being conducted in the central parts of the existing platforms, minimizing the need to do any complicated trackwork. It’s likely they will build and open the new facilities and then simply remove the existing facilities.










Floor of the new concourse is taking shape. It took them a year to get this far due to limited time slots in the late evening and early morning to erect all the structural elements. Once the floor plates are in place, construction should accelerate as they can safely do work while the trains run.










Unlike some other construction sites, they’ve got a fair amount of staging area to work with, and much of the heavy machinery including the crane is contained on the other side of the tracks.


----------



## quashlo

*Seibu Haijima Line construction update: Part 1*

Next is an update on the grade separation of the Seibu Haijima Line near Fuchū Kaidō in Kodaira City, Tōkyō (2011.02.18). At the time of these photos, preparations were being made to elevate the outbound track on 2011.02.27.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

On an outbound train between Hagiyama and Ogawa, near the switchout point. The switchout point is located on a curve, but since the new elevated outbound track is being constructed on the outside, the curve will now be a little smoother. In the distance, we can see they’ve set up some temporary masts to support the overhead.










Past the switchout point, we pass alongside the future ramp up to the elevated track. There’s sound barriers on the outside of the track as this is permanent structure, but the inside only has some protective fencing in preparation for when they begin construction of the elevated inbound track.










Approaching the grade crossing at Fuchū Kaidō (Fuchū Road), a major north-south road in western Tōkyō Prefecture. As there are no comparable parallel facilities for some distance and the roadway is in the process of being widened, they went ahead and decided to grade-sep this crossing. The track bows out a bit here to make room for some temporary columns holding up the new overpass above Fuchū Kaidō. The idea is to basically “slide” the new overpass into position.










At Ogawa Station, looking north at the ramp down from the elevated outbound track. Immediately to our left is the current outbound track.










Moving to the left a bit to see just how sharp the curve and steep the grade are. The track on the far left is for the Seibu Kokubunji Line.










Traveling on an inbound train, looking at the ramp down. They had some generous ROW clearance here, allowing them to shift the original tracks two positions over. As a result, they have already begun building parts of the elevated inbound track before the outbound track has been elevated.


----------



## quashlo

*Urawa Station construction updates*

Track 4 at Urawa Station, which carries outbound Utsunomiya Line (Tōhoku Main Line) and Takasaki Line trains, was elevated between the evening of 2011.03.05 and morning of 2011.03.06. This resulted in one of the longer overnight closures for these track elevation projects, with special modified service taking effect from around 22:00 on 2011.03.05 through to 16:40 on 2011.03.06. The work forced Utsunomiya Line and Takasaki Line trains to use the Tōhoku Freight Line tracks (normally used only by freight trains and the Shōnan-Shinjuku Line) using the crossovers at Kawaguchi Station and other locations. As a result, inbound trains to Ueno did not stop at Saitama Shintoshin or Urawa. The northern section of the Keihin-Tōhoku Line between Kita-Urawa and Ōmiya was also converted to a shuttle service due to signal-related work for the new elevated outbound track.

First, a general overview, starting with a window view from a train passing on the Tōhoku Freight Line as workers are scattered along the right-of-way getting the track ready. Then shots at Urawa of test trains and the first in-service train to use the new elevated outbound track.





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

Last evening rush hour at the ground-level Track 4 at Urawa Station (2011.03.05). This is an Utsunomiya Line train bound for Utsunomiya, departing Urawa at 18:10.





_Source: *fuyukazefox* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Peek at new restored domes at Tōkyō Station’s Marunouchi Station Building*

A little late on this, but some of the restored domes of the Marunouchi Station Building at Tōkyō Station made an appearance in February.
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

Bird’s-eye view of the construction










The south dome was just peeking through for the first time.




























Comparison to a photo from 2010.11.29.


----------



## quashlo

*New Tōkyō Metro wallpapers*

Latest wallpapers.
Click on the images for 1600x1200.

December 2010
A Night of Lights at the Chapelle des Anges in Minami-Aoyama
Omotesandō Station (Ginza Line, Chiyoda Line, Hanzōmon Line)



January 2011
A New Year in Your Sunday’s Best at Nezu Shrine
Nezu Station (Chiyoda Line)



February 2011
Jogging Along Uchibori-dōri on a Calm Mornng
Sakuradamon Station (Yūrakuchō Line)



March 2011
Enjoying the Outer Moat Cherry Blossoms on a Spring Day in the Metropolis
Iidabashi Station (Tōzai Line, Yūrakuchō Line, Namboku Line)



I wonder if Aragaki Yui will continue as the “mascot” of Tōkyō Metro or if they will replace her with someone new. I liked this series better than Miyazaki Aoi’s, so I’m almost hoping they keep her on for another year.


----------



## dumbfword

Osaka station is looking amazing! Great update as always. :cheers:


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū to open new Amu Plaza at Ōita Station in 2014*
http://kyushu.yomiuri.co.jp/news/national/20110125-OYS1T00178.htm



> JR Kyūshū has finalized plans to replace the station tenant building at Ōita Station (Ōita City) and open an Amu Plaza specialty retail mall at the station in 2014. The railway is currently moving towards approx. 60,000 sq m of gross floor area for the facility. Elevation of the platforms at Ōita Station is currently underway, with completion scheduled for spring 2012. Afterwards, the railway will construct the new station tenant building using the right-of-way for the current track and other parcels.
> 
> JR Kyūshū operates Amu Plaza branches at station tenant buildings at Kokura, Nagasaki, and Kagoshima Stations, and will open a new branch in the new Hakata Station tenant building to open on March 3. FY2009 sales at the Kagoshima branch (approx. 60,000 sq m), which is similar in size to the proposed branch at Ōita, are approx. ¥20 billion.


The Ōita Station Continuous Grade-Separation Project involves elevating 3.7 km of the Nippō Main Line (including 1.6 km of the Hōhi Main Line) and 1.9 km of Kyūdai Main Line, and Hōhi Main Line surrounding Ōita Station, eliminating 10 grade crossings on the Nippō Main Line and 3 grade crossings on the Kyūdai Main Line. The Hōhi Main Line and Kyūdai Main Line were elevated in August 2008, while elevation of the Nippō Main Line is scheduled to be completed in spring 2012.

A basic overview of the project:
_Source: Ōita Prefecture_

After completion:



















Completed work:
Elevated Hōhi Main Line and Kyūdai Main Line tracks










South Exit of Ōita Station










South Exit of Ōita Station










First in-service train on the elevated Kyūdai Main Line platforms


----------



## quashlo

*Keihan to begin offering ICOCA cards starting June 1*
http://www.keihan.co.jp/news/data_h23/2011-03-01-4.pdf



> On March 1, JR West and Keihan Electric Railway announced that JR West’s prepaid IC farecard ICOCA will be available for purchase at all stations on the Keihan network except the Ōtsu Line starting June 1. Keihan will become the first among Kansai’s major private railways to offer ICOCA cards for purchase.
> 
> The cards will be available for purchase at the newest ticket vending machines (TVMs) at each station, as well as at the commuter pass vending machines at major stations. Commuter passes on the Keihan network using ICOCA cards and joint commuter passes with JR lines will also be available starting the same day.
> 
> Keihan has already introduced the post-pay IC farecard PiTaPa, but hopes to increase passenger convenience by now adopting ICOCA as well.


An interesting development, as you usually don’t see the non-JR farecards being sold by non-JR operators (e.g., you can’t purchase a Suica card at a Tōkyō-area private railway station).


----------



## quashlo

*Kintetsu schedule changes take effect March 16*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/local/ar...E2E2EBE0E0E4E5;o=F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2



> Kinki Nippon Railroad (Kintetsu Corporation) announced that it will implement schedule changes on March 16. While adding one limited express train on weekdays to the Nara Line, the railway will decrease the number of trains on the Ōsaka Line and others during hours with low ridership. Overall, the railway plans to eliminate 11 trains from the 4,900 trains it currently operates each day.
> 
> During the 19:00 hour, Kintetsu will add a limited express train on the Nara Line, departing Ōsaka Namba bound for Kintetsu Nara. On the Ōsaka Line, Kintetsu will add one addition local train during the weekday 8:00 am hour.
> 
> Overall, however, the railway will place priority on decreasing the number of trains. On the Ōsaka Line, Kintetsu will eliminate four local and suburban rapid trains in the Saturday, Sunday, and holiday schedules. Kintetsu will eliminate two local trains on the Tawaramoto Line on both weekdays and Saturdays, Sundays, and holidays, and four local trains on the Gose Line and Minami-Ōsaka Line on weekdays.
> 
> Kintetsu plans a drastic change to its schedules in March 2012, so the scope of this year’s changes was kept small.


Cab view on a _Sakura Liner_ 26000 series limited express from Ōsaka Abenobashi on the Minami-Ōsaka Line to Yoshino on the Yoshino Line.
_Source: *SuperExpress1* on YouTube_

Part 1: Ōsaka Abenobashi to Furuichi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOsaum1YiiE&hd=1
Part 2: Furuichi to Shakudo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxcvRmZVia0&hd=1
Part 3: Shakudo to Kashihara Jingū-mae http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNmW4baWGFU&hd=1
Part 4: Kashihara Jingū-mae to Tsubosakayama http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ak9PaGuWdKQ&hd=1
Part 5: Tsubosakayama to Yoshino-guchi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ck9hRRqDjT4&hd=1
Part 6: Yoshino-guchi to Fukugami http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnXANkDmvyY&hd=1
Part 7: Fukugami to Shimoichi-guchi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXhEwp4ju1Y&hd=1
Part 8: Shimoichi-guchi to Muda http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mee3TOU96uc&hd=1
Part 9: Muda to Yoshino http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjlxDkp7-9I&hd=1

The 26000 series is also due for a major refurbishment after having been in service for 21 years. The renovated units will make their debut on 2011.04.02.
_Source: Kintetsu Corporation_

Deluxe car seats










Standard seats


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka City moves forward with studies for grade separation of JR Katamachi Line / Tōzai Line near Kyōbashi*
http://www.ken-san.com/news_top_detail.php?news_cd=4459



> In regards to the JR Katamachi Line / Tōzai Line Continuous Grade-Separation Project, Ōsaka City has included ¥12 million in its proposed FY2011 budget for expenses related to planning studies.
> 
> The task of evaluating track re-alignment and preliminary design of the structural form of Kyōbashi Station and other elements is slated to be sub-contracted out to JR West.
> 
> The project involves undergrounding 1.3 km of the line between Katamachi 2-chōme, Miyokajima Ward and Shigita 2-chōme, Jōtō Ward, completing master plan roads, undergrounding Kyōbashi Station, and eliminating three grade crossings.
> 
> In addition to streamlining traffic flow by relieving roadway congestion, the project will eliminate the separation of neighborhoods caused by the rail line and improve the urban disaster prevention functions of the area. The total project cost is estimated at approx. ¥65 billion (approx. ¥60 billion for the city and ¥5 billion for the railway operators).
> 
> After being selected in FY2000 by the national government for ground-breaking preparations (i.e., inclusion of the cost of preparing the project for ground-breaking in the budget), the city has conducted geotechnical studies to perform structural design and land surveying to determine the site geography and surface area, and has conducted negotiations and preliminary design with the affected entities (JR West and Kansai Rapid Railway). In FY2011, preliminary design will be conducted to determine route and track alignment as a result of changes to plans for the JR Ōsaka-Higashi Line.
> 
> So far, there has been no land acquisition, and the schedule for master planning approval and securing of project approvals is as yet undetermined, and the city is aiming to kick the project into full gear once the general consensus has moved towards getting the project built, based on the progress of other projects and changes in the general social conditions.
> 
> In addition, there are plans for basic infrastructure improvements such as roads and re-ogranization of blocks through a land readjustment project to be carried out simultaneously with the continuous grade-separation project.
> 
> By promoting the land use changes and active use of residential land, the city aims to strengthen the transport terminal functions of the area and revitalize the surrounding area (such as by developing a high-quality urban landscape), conducting urban planning in line with the area’s function as a central node.


Cab view on a JR West 207 series rapid train on the Katamachi Line (Gakken Toshi Line) – Tōzai Line – Takarazuka Line from Kizu to Takarazuka:
_Source: *SuperExpress1* on YouTube_

Part 1: Kizu to Dōshisha-mae http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzIDDaL4tXU&hd=1
Part 2: Dōshisha-mae to Nagao http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpQFiFbUjUE&hd=1
Part 3: Nagao to Shijō-nawate http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWb-FXtYrZc&hd=1
Part 4: Shijō-nawate to Hanaten http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MzIqZRjCtE&hd=1
Part 5: Hanaten to Kyōbashi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szKlCZwIZ9I&hd=1
Part 6: Kyōbashi to Kita-Shinchi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrtsSob1DOs&hd=1
Part 7: Kita-Shinchi to Amagasaki http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9Mee_1xikU&hd=1
Part 8: Amagasaki to Itami http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpOXI9XWMVM&hd=1
Part 9: Itami to Takarazuka http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4glwaoSR90&hd=1


----------



## quashlo

*JR Ōsaka Station construction updates: Part 8*

A set on the South Gate Square after its official opening (2011.03.04):
(2011.03.04):
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

The South Gate Square opened before the official opening of the South Gate Building on 2011.03.16.



















Looking south of the station.










Looking down through the open roof onto Basement Level 1 of the station.










West side of the second floor of the South Gate Square



















Lots of retail in the new station buildings, including this Starbucks Coffee that opened March 12.










Stairwell down to ground level










Pebble artwork featuring the logo for the new South Gate Building










East side of the second floor of the South Gate Square










At the time of these photos, some of the retail shops were already open.










Stairwell back down to ground level


----------



## quashlo

*JR Ōsaka Station construction updates: Part 9*

Southeast corner of the South Gate Square. Apparently, they have yet to connect this passage to the pedestrian deck outside the station.










Ground level, looking east



















This is the official Central South Exit to JR Ōsaka Station, leading to the central concourse of the station.










At the time of these photos, the Daimaru entrance was also open.










Ground level, looking west



















On the east side, ground level, they’ve built a new “water clock” designed to serve as a meeting spot for passengers and other passersby. At the time of these photos, it wasn’t yet in operation.










From the southeast corner of the square.










Almost looks like more planter boxes or seating, but it’s actually just a vent.










Escalator from Basement Level 1 to Level 2. I think the space to the left is being kept open in case they want to build a second pair of escalators to / from ground level.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Ōsaka Station construction updates: Part 10*

Some more recent scenes in differing lighting levels. First, in bright daylight.
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

Quite a fitting new entrance to Ōsaka’s central station.














































Switching views down to Basement Level 1. This passage connects the central concourse of JR Ōsaka Station with Hanshin Umeda Station.










Escalators and stairwell from underground level to the station’s central concourse.



















Back up to the second level… They probably designed this passage fairly wide to accommodate passenger flow from the future connection with the Umeda pedestrian deck outside the station.










Shuttle elevators. At the time of the photos, they weren’t open yet, but I’m liking the gold doors and opaque blue-tinted glass.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Ōsaka Station construction updates: Part 11*

Next, at dusk and nighttime. I think the new exit looks best in this time of day. 





































Looking south towards the “Diamond District” (i.e., Umeda Itchōme). I was a little unsure at first, but overall a nice design that doesn’t at all look disappointing in comparison to the North Gate Building.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Ōsaka Station construction updates: Part 12*

The South Gate Building, in it’s entirety (2011.03):
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

The former Acty Ōsaka has been expanded and renamed as the new South Gate Building.










Exterior turned out nice.










Looks even better at dusk and night, when lights in main entrance and in the all-glass sections at the corners of the building are turned on.



















Third-floor atrium space inside Daimaru.










From the west side. Notice the new South Gate Building logo on top of the taller half of the building. The Hankyū Umeda Building is on the right, in the distance.



















Building on the right is the Hanshin Department Store, which is planned to be replaced with a new office tower. Because of the oversupply of office space, however, the schedule has been pushed back, so it may be some time before Hanshin decides to move forward with that project.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Ōsaka Station construction updates: Part 13*

Next, the new Sun Plaza atop the South Gate Building (2011.03.17):
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

This is one of the eight new public spaces in the station complex, and is located atop the new annex to Acty Ōsaka.










The inspiration for the design was a Spanish-style patio, and like much of the new station building, features “green” design elements including this solar-powered lighting.



















Some nice views of the surrounding Umeda area and the Ōsaka skyline.










Nighttime shot, looking at the Hankyū Umeda Building.










Still a well-kept secret since it just opened, but I wouldn’t expect this to last very long.



















Next, daytime shots of the new water clock…
Some overseas visitors perhaps? Hopefully they didn’t have too much trouble after the earthquake and tsunami.



















Looks like noodles… :cheers:


----------



## quashlo

*JR Ōsaka Station construction updates: Part 14*

Last is the North Gate Building:
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

From the red Ferris wheel atop Hankyū’s HEP retail building.










Looks like they beautified the canopies over the Ōsaka Loop Line platforms as well.










Probably my favorite angle of the new North Gate Building, from Yodobashi Camera.










From the Ōsaka Shin-Hankyū Hotel










Pedestrian deck between Hankyū Umeda Station and the North Gate Building. The left half is Hankyū’s side, while the right is JR’s side.










This section of the pedestrian deck recently re-opened, and pedestrian traffic is back in force.










First I’ve seen of the Ōsaka Station City logo.










Just outside the Carillon Square. The stairwell and escalators at left lead down to the station’s first level.



















Central ticketing office, where some of the renovation has been finished.


----------



## quashlo

*Toei Subway announces additional improvements to Ōedo Line schedule*
http://www.kotsu.metro.tokyo.jp/newsevent/news/subway/2011/sub_p_201102251_h.html



> At the Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation, on Saturday, March 26, 2011 we will implement changes to the train schedule on the Toei Subway Ōedo Line.
> 
> This latest schedule change is designed to improve passenger convenience and increase capacity primarily during the morning and evening rush hours, relieving overcrowding.
> 
> *Schedule takes effect*
> Saturday, March 26, 2011 (Saturday, Sunday, and holiday schedules)
> Monday, March 28, 2011 (weekday schedules)
> 
> *Summary of schedule changes*
> 
> Weekday
> Increased capacity during the morning rush hour
> We will add one train departing Hikarigaoka bound for Roppongi and Daimon, and one train departing Kiyosumi–Shirakawa bound for Daimon and Roppongi, relieving overcrowding.
> Hikarigaoka to Roppongi and Daimon (departing Hikarigaoka 7:30 to 9:00): 26 trains → 27 trains
> Kiyosumi–Shirakawa to Daimon and Roppongi (departing Kiyosumi–Shirakawa 7:30 to 9:00): 22 trains → 23 trains
> Increased capacity during the evening rush hour
> Between 16:30 and 22:00, we will add two trains departing Hikarigaoka bound for Roppongi and Daimon, one train departing Tochō-mae bound for Iidabashi and Ryōgoku, and one train departing Kiyosumi–Shirakawa bound for Daimon and Roppongi, increasing capacity.
> Weekend
> Improved convenience from the Hikarigaoka end towards Ryōgoku and Iidabashi starting at 20:00
> We will extend one train departing Hikarigaoka bound for Kiyosumi–Shirakawa to Tochō-mae, improving convenience.


More gradual improvements to the line as ridership picks up… I wonder when we’ll start seeing the 10-car trains.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East cuts electricity usage, increases power plant output*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2010/20110312.pdf



> In transport operations, electrical power is needed not only to operate trains, but also to power signaling and train control systems, lighting, and other functions.
> 
> At JR East, we have the Shinano River Power Plant (hydroelectric) in Tōka Town and Ojiya City, Niigata Prefecture and the Kawasaki Power Plant (thermal) in Kawasaki City, Kanagawa Prefecture, using our own generated and managed electric power together with electrical power provided by Tōkyō Electric Power (TEPCO) for stable operations of our trains in the Greater Tōkyō area.
> 
> Currently, we are making electrical power available by not only increasing the provision of electrical power generated by our two plants to the greatest extent feasible, but also reducing our use of electricity, cooperating in efforts to secure electrical power for the Greater Tōkyō area.
> 
> *Maximum use of internally-produced electrical power*
> Shinano River Power Plant
> In accordance with proposals by the Tōka Town mayor and direction from the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT), we have increased the electrical power output of the plant by increasing the intake to the turbines and decreasing the water released compared to before the earthquake. In an effort to match electrical output to peak loads based on demand in the Greater Tōkyō area, we have optimized the timing of water release.
> Kawasaki Power Plant
> We are generating the maximum electrical power output given our ability to secure fuels.
> 
> *Reducing our use of electrical power*
> In order to conserve electricity, we are taking the following steps. We ask for passengers’ understanding and cooperation.
> Efforts at stations
> 
> Turning off or reducing the brightness of lighting in concourses and on platforms during the daytime
> Stopping operation of escalators (excepting long escalators or escalators without parallel stairways)
> Efforts on trains
> 
> Reducing the number of trains in service
> Turning off heating, or reducing the target temperature
> *Electrical power generated internally and corresponding usage statistics*
> Main lines running with internally-produced electrical power: Yamanote Line, Keihin-Tōhoku Line, Chūō Line, Takasaki Line, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Before the   After the
> Earthquake   Earthquake   Difference
> (March 10)   (March 17)
> ==========   ==========   ==========
> Electrical power    560 MWh     620 MWh      +60 MWh
> provided by                                 (+11%)
> JR East power
> plants
> 
> Share consumed      560 MWh     410 MWh      -15 MWh
> by JR East                                  (-27%)
> ======================================================
> Net power                                    +21 MWh
> provided to
> TEPCO
> 
> Note: 21 MWh is equivalent to the capacity of the highest-output generator at the Kawasaki Power Plant.
> 
> JR East will continue similar efforts into the future.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Hakata City opens: Part 1*

A little late on this, but the new station tenant building at JR Hakata Station in Fukuoka City opened on 2011.03.03 to great fanfare. The building is approx. 200,000 sq m in gross floor area and has three underground floors and ten aboveground floors. Lots of visitors lined up to see the new facilities (including some Kyūshū firsts in the Hakata Hankyū department store and Tōkyū Hands). The pre-opening event on 2011.03.02 recorded approx. 180,000 visitors, while the grand opening on 2011.03.03 recorded approx. 220,000 visitors. The first weekend saw over 300,000 visitors each on Saturday and Sunday, with the grand total reaching 1.821 million visitors for the first week and 3.38 million visitors for the first two weeks. 

First, the 60-second CM spot by JR Kyūshū:





_Source: *jrhakatacitypickup* on YouTube_

Video report on opening day (2011.03.03).





_Source: *FITLLC* on YouTube_

Another tour of the new building on opening day. Ōsaka Station City by JR West seems to get more attention, but JR Kyūshū did a pretty good job with this terminal redevelopment. The small canopy outside the main entrance is a bit reminiscent of Ōsaka Station, too.





_Source: *rinklifedesign* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*JR Hakata City opens: Part 2*

A few pictures. Unfortunately, I have yet to find a good Kyūshū-area blogger so the pictures aren’t that great and are certainly not as comprehensive as for Ōsaka Station.

First, the exterior:
_Source: *RayMay02* on Flickr_





Another set:
_Source: *tomosang R32m* on Flickr_


----------



## quashlo

*JR Hakata City opens: Part 3*

Shots from the roof-level observation deck:
_Source: *taqmatsu* on Flickr_









A few pics of the third-floor faregate area:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/airlines_log/_




























With some worried about the potential effects to Canal City and the Tenjin area, and to capitalize on the recent opening of the Kyūshū Shinkansen, Nishitetsu (which also has its main Fukuoka terminal in Tenjin) has started some new bus services including the Tenjin Liner and a shuttle bus between Canal City and Hakata Station to improve access to these established commercial districts.


----------



## quashlo

*JICA: Earthquake, tsunami will have no effect on funding for Kolkata Metro*
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-to-hit-Metro-project/articleshow/7783692.cms



> KOLKATA: Amid the uncertainty over funds for Kolkata's East-West Metro from Tsunami-hit Japan, the Japan Internation Cooperation Agency (JICA) on Thursday dispelled all doubts over this showpiece project of the city. However, the technical difficulties have caused a time-overrun for construction of its underground stretch that would run below the Hooghly river bed.
> 
> Yuichiro Sano of JICA's India office said, "The recent disaster in Japan does not affect the fund-flow for any ongoing project, including the Kolkata East-West Metro. Out of committed amount of JPY (Japanese Yen) 29,839 million (approximately Rs 1,649 crore), JPY 6,101 million (approximately Rs 337 crore) has been disbursed till now." The project cost is Rs 5,165 crore.
> 
> However, the project has been facing some technical problems for which the under river tunnelling work will get delayed. Confirming this, Kolkata Metro Rail Corporation (KMRC) managing director R P S Kahalon said, "Because of some technical problems, the under-river tunneling work will start in September." It was supposed to start early this year.
> 
> JICA is keeping a close watch on the work progress. "JICA's disbursement has been and continues to be made against construction progress made by KMRC,"said Sano.
> 
> A major stretch, 8km, of the 13.77-km Howrah Maidan-Salt Lake Sector V corridor will be underground. The nightmarish experience during the north-south corridor works would not recur due to the tunnel boring method. The boring machine would be re-assembled at Howrah. Vehicular traffic would not be disturbed, said a senior KMRC official.
> 
> However, Indian Railways is going to be the biggest stake-holder of the East-West Metro project, with both the Union urban development (UD) ministry and the West Bengal government handing over their 25% and 30% stakes, respectively, to the railway. Rest of the 45% stake is being held by the funding agency, Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA).
> 
> This change of guard of the East-West Metro is also a fulfilment of a dream of railway minister Mamata Banerjee, who has announced Kolkata Metro as a new railway zone. "Now East-West Metro will be an integral part of the metro- network across the city. It will have an interface with two major railway terminals Howrah and Sealdah and also with North-South Metro at Central station," said a railway official.
> 
> The KMRC was facing stiff resistance at two places in the eastern part of the city, where the elevated track is being constructed. It also faced problem with railways in starting underground work at the two terminals stations. "It became more of a political battle than an administrative one. The stalemate was only harming the project. The cost-overrun because of the time overrun, would have to be borne by the KMRC only. So the change of guard was necessary," said a senior transport department officer.


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi Chemical devising alternative solutions to carbon brush dilemma*
http://www.nikkei.com/tech/news/art...DE2E0E2E5EAE5E5E2E3E7E3E0E0E2E2EBE2E2E2E2E2E2



> Hitachi Chemical will restart production of carbon material used in the carbon brushes found in motors (such as those for railcars) at its Yamazaki Works (Hitachi City, Ibaraki Prefecture) in early April. Hitachi Chemical has about a 50-percent market share for the material domestically, but the plant halted production as a result of the earthquake. With a lack of sufficient stock, JR West and other clients will already decrease the number of trains in service starting in April.
> 
> Hitachi Chemical produces the carbon at its Yamazaki Works, which is then adapted into brushes at one of its subsidiaries, Namie Hitachi Chemical Industries (Namie Town, Fukushima Prefecture). However, Namie Hitachi Chemical is within the no-entry zone established around the Fukushima No. 1 nuclear power plant, and there is no word on when the operations at the factory can be restarted.
> 
> Hitachi Chemical has begun considering subcontracting the brush production to other companies. However, several of the processes in brush production, including firing, take time, and it normally takes three to four months to produce the material and another one to two months to adapt them to brushes. Even if subcontracting out production works well, Hitachi Chemical says, “It may take more than half a year to get production levels back to normal.”


To deal with the problem, JR West has already announced service cuts during the midday period on its lines:
_Source: JR West_

*Keihanshin (Ōsaka – Kōbe – Kyōto) area percent of normally scheduled service*
100% = no cuts


Code:


                      Morning             All-Day
Line                 Rush Hour   Daytime (average)
====                 =========   ======  =========
Biwako Line /          100%       100%     100%
  JR Kyōto Line /
  JR Kōbe Line
JR Takarazuka Line     100%       100%     100%
Gakken Toshi Line /    100%       100%     100%
  JR Tōzai Line
Ōsaka Loop Line        100%        80%      95%
Hanwa Line / Kansai    100%       100%     100% 
  Airport Line
Yamatoji Line          100%        65%      90%
Ōsaka Higashi Line     100%        55%      85%
Kosei Line             100%        75%      90%
Sagano Line            100%        55%      85%
Nara Line              100%        65%      85%

In other words, they’re retaining normal service on their main radial lines, but reducing daytime service slightly on the Ōsaka Loop Line and substantially on their smaller lines. Lines operated by the smaller branch offices (Kanazawa, Wakayama, Fukuchiyama, Okayama, and Hiroshima) are also seeing service cuts similar to the smaller lines in the Keihanshin area.

JR East has also now said that it may cut service starting in May if they cannot find replacement components. TBS news report (2011.02.23):


----------



## quashlo

*SUGOCA breaks 500,000 cards in circulation*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/local/ar...E2E2EBE0E0E5E2;o=F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2



> On March 24, Kyūshū Railway Company (JR Kyūshū) announced that circulation of its SUGOCA IC farecard had surpassed 500,000 cards. The milestone comes about two months and one year after the rollout of the service, and JR Kyūshū spokespersons say progress is proceeding “according to plan.”
> 
> SUGOCA can be used for electronic money payment at approx. 9,150 stores including 7-11 convenience stores and tenants inside the new Hakata Station tenant building, JR Hakata City. The card is also interoperable with Nishi-Nippon Railroad’s nimoca IC farecard and West Japan Railway Company’s (JR West) ICOCA farecard. The card’s electronic money functionality is accepted at a total of approx. 112,000 stores.


----------



## quashlo

*Nankai Namba Station alignment likely to be selected for Naniwasuji Line*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/local/ar...E2E2EBE0E0E4E5;o=F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2F2



> On March 24, the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) presented ridership projections and investment benefits for several alternatives for the new Naniwasuji Line, targeted as a means of improving access from central Ōsaka City to Kansai International Airport (KIX). The data is a prerequisite for construction of the new rail line. Based on the numerical results, the alignment connecting into Nankai Namba Station is the superior alternative and will likely be selected. However, the difference in enthusiasm over construction of the new line among various officials and stakeholders is still very clear, and it’s expected that there will be some complications along the way to realizing the project.
> 
> The MLIT’s Kinki Transport Bureau held a conference in Ōsaka City on March 24. The study envisioned approx. 140,000 to 210,000 daily passengers for the line, while cost and revenue analyses for the line based on current conditions indicated that it could pay back all costs and begin earning revenue in as little as 24 years. The benefit-cost ratio for the various alignments ranged from 0.76 to 1.80, with one alternative showing a benefit-cost ratio greater than 1.00, indicating a financially-viable project.
> 
> The operation of the Naniwasuji Line will be handled by West Japan Railway Company (JR West) and Nankai Electric Railway. For JR West, the line will connect with JR Namba Station, but for Nankai Electric Railway, there have been discussions regarding two alignments—one to Namba Station, and one to Shiomibashi Station. The connecting station was a critical point of the debate, but the benefit-cost ratios and ridership presented on March 24 indicate that a connection into Nankai Namba Station is a far superior alignment, and it’s likely that the discussion regarding which alignment to construct has been settled.
> 
> However, some of stakeholders in the project are less than enthusiastic about the proposal for the new line, and consensus to construct the project is insufficient. For Nankai Electric Railway, Nankai president Watari Shinji showed his eagerness for the project: “If we are going to build a new line, we want to take it all the way to the Umeda area.” Meanwhile, spokespersons for JR West are less enthusiastic: “We can improve the transport conditions already with only the project to underground the JR Tōkaidō Branch Line (which the national government and Ōsaka City are aiming for completion at the end of FY2019).” Railway operators are also concerned that they will be asked to help fund the costs of the project.
> 
> In addition, local jurisdictions have differing takes on the project. For Umeda City, one top official said there is some fear that a Naniwasuji Line, running parallel between Umeda and Namba Stations, “could steal passengers from the Midōsuji Line and Yotsubashi Line.” As for Ōsaka Prefecture, Ōsaka Governor Hashimoto Tōru is championing a high-speed rail proposal to connect central Ōsaka City with KIX via maglev, and at the March 24 conference on the Naniwasuji Line, Ōsaka Prefecture officials are reported to have said that they want a “comparative study with the maglev (compared to the Naniwasuji Line).”
> 
> In its FY2011 budget, the MLIT is continuing to include the costs of studies for the Naniwasuji Line. Starting in April, the MLIT plans to assemble stakeholders’ opinions on the project and work towards negotiations, but it’s likely that resolving the multitude of attitudes towards the project will be difficult.
> 
> One of the goals of the Naniwasuji Line is in improving the transport convenience between central Ōsaka City and KIX, which is aiming to become an international hub airport. However, KIX is coming face-to-face with a struggling economy and fierce international competition, and JR West decreased service on its KIX limited express _Haruka_ starting in March. Without more promotion to expand use of KIX as an all-Kansai airport, the perceived need to build the Naniwasuji Line could diminish.


The Naniwasuji Line would reduce travel time between the Umeda area and KIX by as much as 27 minutes to 41 minutes. According to the MLIT report, the Nankai Namba Station alignment has a benefit-cost ratio of 1.03, while the Nankai Shiomibashi Station alignment has a benefit-cost ratio of 1.03. Daily ridership would be between 150,000 and 210,000 for the Namba Station alignment, and between 140,000 and 180,000 passengers for the Shiomibashi Station alignment. The Namba Station alignment would cost between ¥190 billion and ¥320 billion, while the Shiomibashi Station would cost an additional ¥70 billion since it would be longer.


----------



## quashlo

*Hankyū 6300 series KyōTrain debuts: Part 1*

Hankyū Corporation has finished renovating one of their 6300 series trains into a new sightseeing train designed to target visitors heading to / from Kyōto. The new train is called the _KyōTrain_ and is designed with an exterior and interior furnishings reminiscent of Kyōto (see here for original article). The new train debuted in service on 2011.03.19.

Some pictures (2011.03.19):
_Source: http://blog.livedoor.jp/yoo_sa/_

Arrival at Awaji at 17:16 on the return trip to Umeda from Arashiyama.



















Moving to the interior, Cars 3 and 4.
Box-style seating featuring wood, _tatami_ (bamboo mats), and _washi_ (Japanese paper). The partitions above the headrests are designed to look like _shōji_ (paper doors).










Door areas are designed to look like lattice-frame entrances to traditional Kyōto houses.










They clearly put a lot of effort into the door area as well, as the laminates used are different from the ones typically found on Hankyū trains, with richer colors. They also redid the lighting to suit the rest of the interior quite successfully.



















The seats are designed like _zabuton_ (Japanese seat cushion) on top of _tatami_ mats.










Deck area has pamphlets in various languages, as well as _washi_ artwork by a local Kyōto-based artist.










Cars 1, 2, 5, and 6 did not receive as comprehensive a redesign as Cars 3 and 4. The original 2+2 (non-box) seating was retained, but they changed the moquettes and a few other elements. 
Cars 1 and 2 feature red moquettes, representing orchid blooms.










Cars 5 and 6 feature green moquettes, representing hemp leaves. The standard color for Hankyū seat moquettes is green, but like the laminates for the door leaves and car walls, these moquettes are different from the ones found on other Hankyū trains.










Typical deck area in Cars 1, 2, 5, and 6.










Overall, absolutely gorgeous… They did a hell of a job, and amazing to think that there’s no extra fare for this train. If only they had the money to do the entire train like the middle two cars.


----------



## quashlo

*Hankyū 6300 series KyōTrain debuts: Part 2*

Next, a few snaps of the exterior and some other shots of the interior from a special pre-debut open house for Hankyū Club members (2011.03.13). Just like the interior, they did some nice work on the paint job.
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/jrwest223_trance_airplane/_










Car 1 interior



















Car 3 interior



















Kyōto fan










Short video tour inside the train:





_Source: *pikarail* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Nagoya Municipal Subway Sakura-dōri Line extension pre-opening tour: Part 1*

One week before the opening of the four-station extension of the Nagoya Municipal Subway Sakura-dōri Line on 2011.03.27, the Nagoya City Transportation Bureau did some pre-opening open houses on 2011.03.20 at the new stations for residents living in the respective neighborhoods. Between 10:00 am 22:00 pm, a total of 48 free train trips were operated between Naruko-Kita and Tokushige.

First up is Naruko-Kita Station:
_Source: http://departure2011.blog91.fc2.com/_

Arrival at the new Naruko-Kita Station a little after 10:00 am.
The West Exit (Exit 2) of the station is directly connected to the bus terminal. The name on the station is still covered in blue sheets.










From beneath the apartment building, looking at Nonami Bus Yard to the east. Parts of this yard will become the new bus terminal for the station.










Entering the station…










Concourse level.
Since the open house was an entirely free event, all the faregates were disabled and the departure boards were all signed as either 試運転 (“testing”) or “out of service”.










Interesting design… Can’t recall seeing a single-gate array anywhere in a major city subway in Japan.










Exit 1 is a bit further away down the main road (Tōkai-dōri) and not at the main intersection (Nonami Shako-mae). It’s also not the closest to the bus terminal, so having just one faregate at this end might not be a problem.










Platforms on the new extension are pretty standardized and quite narrow in comparison to what you typically see, but given the limited ridership and the platform doors, it shouldn’t be a problem. It’s clear that they were trying to keep costs down, as Nagoya Municipal Subway has amassed quite a bit of debt over the years after expanding their system. They’ve decided to put a freeze on additional extensions after the opening of the four new stations.

Each of the new stations has a unique color—Naruko-Kita is green.










Inbound (for Nakamura Kuyakusho) train arrives. It would appear that they weren’t running shuttle services, but actually in-service trains that were simply extended out to Tokushige.










At 10:15 am, a Tokushige-bound train arrives.


----------



## quashlo

*Nagoya Municipal Subway Sakura-dōri Line extension pre-opening tour: Part 2*

Next, we skip the two new intermediate stations to Tokushige Station:
_Source: http://departure2011.blog91.fc2.com/_

Station concourse.
As the new terminal station and the closest station to the new Hills Walk / Tokushige Gardens shopping mall and the new Yumeria Tokushige (Midori Ward branch office building with public library, etc.), they made the concourse at Tokushige Station a little bit larger and nicer.










Again, directional signage is still covered.










Exit 1










Transit plaza, which contains a small municipal bus terminal. At the time of these photos, they were still doing the last finishes on the plaza. In the distance is the entrance to Hill’s Walk, while up above us is the Hill’s Walk parking garage.










Better view of the south side of the station, from the Tokushige intersection looking west. Closer to us is Hill’s Walk, while in the distance are Exit 1 of the station and Yumeria Tokushige.










South of the station on the opposite side of Tōkai-dōri is Kaname-ike Park.










View of the station / mall area in May 2006, when work first began. Wasn’t much then, but areas along the new Sakura-dōri Line extension were some of the few to show positive growth in land value. The north side of the station is also now converted to a new yard for the Sakura-dōri Line (Tokushige Car Yard).










Color for Tokushige Station is pink.


----------



## quashlo

*Nagoya Municipal Subway Sakura-dōri Line extension pre-opening tour: Part 3*

Next, are Kamisawa Station and Aioiyama Station:
_Source: http://departure2011.blog91.fc2.com/_

First is Kamisawa. Station color is brown.
This station is surrounded by prefectural public housing on the north side.










The wall panels don’t even go all the way down, perhaps another cost-cutting measure. On the other hand, you typically won’t see the bottom half of the wall behind the platform door or when inside the train, anyways.










Concourse level










Last is Aioiyama Station. Station color is blue.



















Rising to the surface…










All the stations are variations of simple boxes, with two exits.










Faregate entrance










Exit 2, which opens onto the south side of Tōkai-dōri, is closer to the faregates.










Exit 1 leads further west and opens onto the north side of Tōkai-dōri.










Apparently, the line is somewhat deep, and the section between Aioiyama and Kamisawa is actually split tunnels. Exit 1 is to the right, while Exit 2 is in the distance.










On the north side of the station, onions.
Does this qualify as “urban farming”? :lol:










South side of the station, where there is at least some small work on a residential building.


----------



## quashlo

*Nagoya Municipal Subway Sakura-dōri Line extension pre-opening tour: Part 4*

Another set, at Tokushige Station:
_Source: http://k3001v-max.blog.enjoy.jp/blog/_

Advertisement for the new extension










Inbound journey from Tokushige Station to Nagoya Station is 35 minutes.










manaca TVMs










Approx. 6,300 people visited the open-house event, and some trains became fairly crowded.










New municipal bus and subway maps, as well as the latest issue of the subway’s news pamphlet.


----------



## quashlo

*Meitetsu 6750 series retired*

Last run for the Meitetsu 6750 series was held on 2011.03.19. These were commuter EMUs for the Meitetsu Seto Line, first manufactured starting in 1986. There were two orders, the first consisting of two 2-car trains built in 1986 and the second consisting of five 4-car trains built in 1990. Last run for the second-order units was on 2011.02.20, but the first-order units persisted a bit longer until 2011.03.19. These were the last trains with nose-suspension drives anywhere on the Meitetsu network, as well as anywhere among Japan’s major private railways (excepting the Kintetsu 260 series for the super-narrow gauge Utsube Line / Hachiōji Line).

Views of the first-order units in regular service between Yada and Moriyama Jieitai-mae:





_Source: *ayokoi* on YouTube_

Last run (2011.03.19), between Inba and Ōmori–Kinjō Gakuin-mae:





_Source: *tfuru70281* on YouTube_

Last run of the second order units (2011.02.20) at Owari Asahi Station:





_Source: *kouiso* on YouTube_

Inside a running train between Morishita and Amagasaka:





_Source: *kyukoginga0610* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Sendai Municipal Subway Namboku Line to fully open by end of May*
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2011/03/20110325t13048.htm



> On March 24, the Sendai City Transportation Bureau revealed that it plans to begin works to restore service on the Dainohara – Izumi Chūō section of the Municipal Subway Namboku Line, where service is currently suspended as a result of the Great East Japan Earthquake, in early April. The Transportation Bureau aims to restore service along the full length of the line between Tomizawa and Izumi Chūō Stations by the end of May.
> 
> According to the Transportation Bureau, the damage was mostly concentrated on approx. 1 km on the surface section of the line around Yaotome Station (Izumi Ward, Sendai City). Approx. 50 viaduct columns and six locations supporting viaduct beams suffered severe damage, while bolts fixing the bases of all 46 steel columns supporting the canopy at Yaotome Station were severed or bent.
> 
> Seismographs at Yaotome Station recorded an acceleration (which indicates the strength of the instantaneous movement caused by the earthquake) of 1,149.9 gals, surpassing the 818 gals observed in the Great Hanshin (Kōbe) Earthquake. At Tomizawa Station (Taihaku Ward), the acceleration was 389.6 gals—a third of what was observed at Yaotome Station. This difference between the north and south ends of the line directly resulted in the damage, or lack of it, on parts of the line.
> 
> In regards to the extension of the service on the free buses operating as a replacement for the Dainohara – Izumi Chūō section of the line past 8:00 pm, the Transportation Bureau says that there are issues with securing enough bus operators and fuel, indicating that it believes it would be difficult to currently implement the change. The Transportation Bureau also said that reopening stations north of Dainohara Station one at a time and gradually re-opening service on this section would be difficult from a facilities standpoint.


In terms of stations, Yaotome Station appears to have suffered the most. In addition to the shear failures in the bolts supporting the canopy, there was some minor damage from directional signage falling from the ceiling and platform tiles near joints chipping off.









_Source: The Kahoku Shimpō_

More pictures:
_Source: Sendai City Transportation Bureau_

No structural collapse, but damage to columns and joint sections supporting the viaduct.
Nanakita Kōen (Nanakita Park) Viaduct between Izumi Chūō and Yaotome Station:










Damage to a bridge column (same section):










The anchor bolts at the bases of the steel columns (H-sections) supporting the canopy at Yaotome Station suffered major damage. At 17 of the columns, the bolts suffered shear failure, while at 29 of the columns, the bolts suffered flexural failure. For the 17 where shear failure was observed, they have already taken emergency measures to prevent parts of the canopy structure from collapsing.

Temporary bracing (left) and bolt failures (right):


----------



## quashlo

*SAPICA launches electronic money service*
http://www.hokkaido-np.co.jp/news/sapporo/279266.html



> Starting March 18, Sapporo City will begin electronic money service for the SAPICA IC farecard. The service is currently only accepted at the Genki Café on the first-floor of City Hall, but city officials say they hope to now expand the affiliated store network.
> 
> The electronic money is provided by the Sapporo Information Network (SNET), which issues SAPICA cards. Regardless of whether or not a name is attached to the SAPICA card, passengers can use their cards for electronic payment at affiliated stores, identified by a special sticker. However, passengers cannot collect SAPICA Points, awarded when riding the subway, when making electronic money payments, and cannot use their SAPICA Points as electronic money.
> 
> In addition to expanding the network of affiliated stores, the city is considering introducing the service at counters at ward offices. Regarding the future schedule, there are many issues left to resolve before the service becomes popular, and a spokesperson for the city’s IT Promotion Section said, “Nothing specific has been decided, and we currently have no targets for the number of affiliated stores.”


----------



## quashlo

*Tōbu Railway will restore original exterior of Asakusa Station Building*
http://www.asahi.com/travel/rail/news/TKY201103020540.html



> On March 2, Tōbu Railway revealed a renovation plan for the Asakusa Station Building (Taitō Ward, Tōkyō), the terminal building that both serves as the terminal station for the Tōbu Isesaki Line and houses the Matsuya Asakusa department store. In coordination with the opening of the Tōkyō Sky Tree next spring, the renovation will recreate the retro look of the building from before 1980, with arch-shaped windows.
> 
> According to Tōbu Railway, the station building opened in 1932 (Shōwa 6) as a seven-story building with a joint department store, a rare combination at the time. The terminal station had been relocated to Asakusa from Narihirabashi, and the scene of trains crossing the Sumida River and slipping in and out of the second-floor platforms was popular, becoming a new landmark. In a 1974 renovation, the building’s original exterior was replaced with aluminum cladding, an exterior that remains to this day.
> 
> In this latest renovation, the railway will remove the aluminum cladding added in 1974, returning the building’s exterior to the Art Deco architectural style viewed as modern when the building was first built. On the east side of the building, 17 arch-shaped windows will make an appearance, and the three large clocks (1.5 m diam.) on the roof of the building will be recreated.
> 
> In concert with seismic retrofit work, the railway will construct a new waiting room on the second-floor concourse and relocate the tourist center for foreign visitors. During the renovation, both Matsuya and the Tōbu Line will remain open as usual.
> 
> A spokesperson for Tōbu Railway says, “We want to increase the convenience of the station as the gateway to the Sky Tree and the Nikkō / Kinugawa area (Tochigi Prefecture).”


Render:
_Source: Tōbu Railway_










Current building exterior:









_Source: Asahi Shimbun_

Original building exterior:









_Source: Asahi Shimbun_

Tōbu trains crossing the Sumida River during the spring, from Azumabashi (2010):





_Source: *tsu1112k* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Toden 7500 series retired*

The Toden 7500 series for the Arakawa Line was retired on 2011.03.13, phased out with the gradual introduction of the newer 8800 series trains. A total of 20 units were constructed, starting in 1962. Some videos:

Clips of units 7511 and 7512, which sported farewell headmarks, at Ōji Eki-mae and Ōtsuka. 7511 is painted in Hankai Tramway (Ōsaka) livery. Smaller tram operations in eastern and western Japan seem to do this livery-sharing scheme fairly often, as there was recently also a Randen (Kyōto) – Enoden (Kamakura) tie-up.





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

More clips from the last days of regular service.





_Source: *ayokoi* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Keiō 6000 series retired*

Just another in a long list of rolling stock that was retired two weeks ago. First manufactured in 1972, these were Keiō Electric Railway’s first 20 m, four-door commuter EMUs. To deal with overcrowding during the morning rush hour, an additional order of 20 cars, each with five doors instead of four doors per side, were built in 1991.

On 2011.01.31, 6000 series units were removed from service on the Keibajō (Horsetrack) Line, but remained in service on the Dōbutsuen Line serving Tama Zoological Park until 2011.03.13.

Some videos:

Clips of five-door cars on the Dōbutsuen Line (2011.03.06):





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

During snowy weather (2011.02.12):





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

Tour of the cars on the Dōbutsuen Line during a special event (2011.02.27):





_Source: *noritetsu* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Nagoya Municipal Subway Sakura-dōri Line extension opens: Part 1*

Four-station extension of the Sakura-dōri Line opened 2011.03.27. The last extension of the Nagoya Municipal Subway was the Meijō Line between Nagoya University and Aratamabashi in 2004.

In the past, a trip from the Tokushige area to Nagoya Station took about 50 minutes and involved both a bus and subway segment, but the new subway extension has decreased that to 35 minutes. Construction cost was ¥67 billion yen for the 4.2 km extension. Groundbreaking was in 2006. Forecasted total daily entries and exits at the four stations is 18,900, and subway system-wide daily ridership is forecasted to increase by 10,000.

Window view from Nonami to Tokushige:





_Source: *ta2395* on YouTube_

LCD information screens, from Nonami to Tokushige.
Lots of ads for manaca, which debuted only two weeks before the opening.





_Source: *tekito12345* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Sneak peek at Tōkyū 4000 series*

The new Tōkyū 4000 series made an unexpected appearance on 2011.03.29 as on set was being hauled out of Tōkyū Car Company’s plant in Yokohama. Given that there are ten cars in this first consist, it’s likely these will be the new trains to enter service on the Tōyoko Line when through-servicing with the Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line begins next year. Currently, the Tōyoko Line operates with maximum 8-car trains, but platforms at major stations are being expanded to 10 carlengths to allow limited-stop trains to be increased to 10 cars.

The exterior is pretty much a Tōkyū 5050 series (these are the newest sets on the Tōyoko Line), but it’s entirely possible that they’ve fiddled with the guts of the train.

Some videos:

First, near Tōkyū’s plant, at Jinmuji Station on the Keikyū Zushi Line. Then at Zushi Station, and passing through central Yokohama.





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

At Hachiōji Station:





_Source: *azusaline183* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro 16000 series*

Some clips of the latest addition to the Tōkyō Metro fleet, for the Chiyoda Line.

Running sound from Kita-Senju to Ōtemachi (3:15 is the best part).
This series is the first all-new series in Tōkyō Metro (and Japan) to use permanent magnet synchronous motors (PMSMs), giving a very distinctive sound when accelerating and decelerating.





_Source: *HitachiTrain* on YouTube_

On a Tama Express run on the Odakyū Tama Line, from Shin-Yurigaoka to Karakida (2011.01.23):





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

From Yoyogi Uehara to Yoyogi Kōen:





_Source: *mochihamochiyani* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

I realized I had the wrong link for the first YouTube video in the 16000 series post. Should be fixed now.

Now, a small update on the repair work:

*JR Senseki Line*
Aoba-dōri – Kozuru Shinden section reopened 2011.03.28 at 5:00 am. This is the first JR line in the Sendai area to reopen. Kozuru Shinden – Higashi-Shiogama section should reopen mid-April, but no word yet on the remaining 33.km of the line from Higashi-Shiogama to Ishinomaki.

NHK video here:
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20110328/t10014956781000.html

Pics at Sendai Station(2011.03.28):
_Source: MSN Sankei News_




























*Sendai Airport Transit*
Train control center and mechanical room at Sendai Airport Station, as well as the 570 m long airport tunnel beneath the runways, were completely inundated by the tsunami. Also some damage to station facilities, and they expect a full reopening could take six months or more. As a result of the flooding in the control center, there was damage to devices tied into the train control system. Since the tunnel is inundated and filled with muck and debris, they also cannot ascertain the full scope of damage in that section, but they are slowly pumping out the water. At the time of the earthquake, there were three trains in operation, but all were stopped at either Sendai or Sendai Airport Stations, so there were no injuries to passengers. For the time being, they will operate a replacement bus service starting 2011.04.02, with 32 roundtrips between JR Natori and Mitazono Stations, and 2 roundtrips between Natori and Sendai Airport Stations.
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2011/03/20110331t12030.htm


----------



## quashlo

*Bus files: Part 1*

I figure buses don’t get much attention in this thread, as much of it goes to trains. However, most Japanese cities also have extensive bus services, with the same mix of public and private operators paralleled in the railway network. This set of posts will be simple cab views along bus routes, but I may make this a recurring series if there is enough interest.

This first set will be strictly Tōkyō area. Enjoy! 
_Source: *puku0987* on YouTube_

*Tōkyū Transsés Daikanyama Loop Line*
Route: Shibuya Station to Daikanyama (loop route) (Google Maps)
An interesting local circulator through the trendy Shibuya and Daikanyama neighborhoods in central Tōkyō. Lots of narrow roads, sharp curves, and steep grades—local geography that often gets lost in the mass of buildings. Tōkyū Transsés is probably one of the few bus operators to do English announcements.






*Kokusai Kōgyō Bus Akabane 51*
Route: Ikebukuro Station East Exit to Akabane Station West Exit (Google Maps)
A nice tour through Toshima, Itabashi, and Toshima Wards. Some long sections on major arterials, but the alignment also includes some narrow two-lane collector roads through mixed-use residential neighborhoods. The route passes by Toshima Hospital, multiple schools, and a national sports complex along the way before reaching Kita Ward’s central train station, Akabane Station.






*Keiō Bus Kichijōji 14*
Route: Chōfu Station North Exit to Kichijōji Station via Mitaka City Office (Google Maps)
This is a typical suburban line connecting two stations in dense western Tōkyō: Chōfu Station on the Keiō Line / Keiō Sagamihara Line in Chōfu City, and Kichijōji Station on the JR Chūō Line and Keiō Inokashira Line in Musashino City. Follows several narrow (two-lane), but major suburban arterial roads (Mitaka-dōri, Hitomi Kaidō, Renjaku-dōri, and Kichijōji-dōri). Approaching Kichijōji Station, there are peak-period bus lanes along Kichijōji-dōri. Closer to the station, the bus carefully negotiates narrow alleys with heavy pedestrian traffic coming to / from the station.






*Kawasaki Tsurumi Rinkō Bus Tsurumi 03*
Route: Tsunashima Station to Tsurumi Station West Exit (Google Maps)
Through northeastern Yokohama City (Kōhoku Ward, Tsurumi Ward) from Tsunashima Station (Tōkyū Tōyoko Line) to Tsurumi Station (JR Keihin-Tōhoku Line, JR Tsurumi Line).


----------



## quashlo

*Bus files: Part 2*

*Sōtetsu Bus Yokohama 5*
Route: Yokohama Station West Exit to Kōtsū Saibansho (Traffic Court House) and Kōfukuji Temple (loop route) (Google Maps)
This is a loop route that starts / ends at Yokohama Station’s West Exit but offers some nice contrast, as it runs through both busy central Yokohama and some very narrow and steep roads up in the hills in Hodogaya Ward where there isn’t even enough room for two cars side-by-side.






*Odakyū Bus Mukōgaoka Yūen 11*
Route: Mukōgaoka Yūen Station to Azamino Station (Google Maps)
Another suburban route between two train stations (Mukōgaoka Yūen Station on the Odakyū Odawara Line and Azamino Station on the Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line), traveling through the northern wards of Kawasaki City (Tama Ward, Miyamae Ward, Aoba Ward). There are some narrow and steep roads leading to / from St. Marianna University School of Medicine Hospital, which has a small bus terminal outside.






*Kanachū Bus Isehara 10*
Route: Isehara Station North Exit to Ōyama Cable Car (Google Maps)
An outer suburban route out of Isehara Station (Isehara City) on the Odakyū Odawara Line. This route connects to the funicular / cable car serving Mount Ōyama, operated under the Odakyū Group as a major tourist attraction. About halfway in, the driving gets dicey as the road narrows considerably and starts to gain elevation. Service is every 20 minutes.






*Kanachū Bus Hiratsuka 97*
Route: Isehara Station South Exit to Hiratsuka Station North Exit (Google Maps)
Another one out of Isehara Station, but on the south side instead, running through a mix of environments including suburban residential, agricultural, industrial (Mitsubishi Plastics, Yokohama Rubber, etc.), and dense suburban downtown approaching JR Hiratsuka Station (JR Tōkaidō Line, JR Shōnan-Shinjuku Line).


----------



## quashlo

*Nippon Sharyō says earthquake won’t affect TRA orders*
http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/taiwan/archives/2011/03/16/2003498318



> Plans to purchase commuter trains and tilting train cars from Japan would not be disrupted by Friday’s massive earthquake, as the manufacturer has promised to deliver the order on time, the Taiwan Railway Administration (TRA) said yesterday.
> 
> Prior to finalizing the deals with Nagoya-based Nippon Sharyo this year, TRA had canceled bids for EMU 800 commuter trains 10 times and for the tilting trains on three occasions, either because of insufficient numbers of bidders or because negotiations broke down.
> 
> The TRA said it had contacted the Japanese train car manufacturer and was informed that the company’s manufacturing base is in Toyokawa City near Nagoya, about 600km from the earthquake’s epicenter.
> 
> Neither the factory nor its equipment were damaged in the quake, it said.
> 
> TRA said Nippon Sharyo must start delivering the first batch of the EMU 800 trains in September next year, adding that delivery of all 296 EMU 800 trains must be completed by July 2015.
> 
> Meanwhile, the delivery of 136 tilting train cars must also begin in October next year. All the train cars must arrive in Taiwan by 2014, the TRA said.
> 
> In other news, TRA passengers traveling between New Taipei City’s (新北市) Banciao (板橋) and Taipei City now need to pay more after a new pricing scheme took effect yesterday.
> 
> Many people were unaware of the price increase because most passengers on the route either use concession tickets issued by the TRA or EasyCards. Both allow train passengers to travel at discounted prices.


----------



## quashlo

*Sumitomo and Nippon Sharyō awarded 12 DMU order for Metrolinx in Toronto*
http://www.sumitomocorp.com/docs/news/metrolinxannouncement42011.docx



> NEW YORK, NEW YORK, APRIL 1, 2011--- Sumitomo Corporation of America in conjunction with its car builder partner Nippon Sharyo, entered into contract on March 29, 2011, with Metrolinx in Toronto, Canada to supply 12 Diesel Multiple Units (DMUs). The contract price is $53 million for 12 DMUs and includes an option for Metrolinx to purchase up to an additional 6 cars. If the option is exercised, the total contract would amount to $75 million. These vehicles are scheduled for delivery in 2014, and will be the first vehicle delivery to Canada for the Sumitomo Corporation of America/ Nippon Sharyo team.
> 
> The new DMUs will be used for the Air Rail Link (ARL), which is an express rail link that will connect Pearson Airport with Union Station in downtown Toronto – Canada’s two busiest transportation hubs. The ARL service will be operational by 2015, in time for the Pan Am Games, and will offer a critical transit alternative to the five million car trips that take place every year between these destinations.
> 
> According to Bruce McCuaig, President and CEO of Metrolinx, “We are excited to be taking the next step towards providing a link from the busiest airport to the busiest passenger rail hub in Canada. This rail link is a vital transit service for the Greater Toronto and Hamilton Area, improving traffic congestion and providing passengers with more travel options across the region.”
> 
> These unique DMU vehicles are new to North America. In order to have vehicles delivered in time for public use of the Air Rail Link service, prior to the Pan Am Games in 2015, and to receive the benefits of very competitive vehicle pricing, Metrolinx combined their procurement requirements with the Sonoma Marin Area Rail Transit (SMART) Procurement Contract and entered formal negotiations to purchase up to 18 DMUs from Sumitomo Corporation of America. The vehicles for Metrolinx will meet the same stringent Tier 4 emissions standards and incorporate Crush Energy management (CEM) features.
> 
> Gino Antoniello, Vice President, Transportation Systems Unit, Sumitomo Corporation of America said, “We are very proud of this contract award from Metrolinx. It not only represents our first entry into the Canadian marketplace for our team, but it confirms that the DMU is a remarkable product. This contract highlights the fact that DMUs with Tier 4 engines are a very environmentally-friendly technology. Because diesel propulsion can be modified to electric propulsion, this DMU will suit cities that have plans to build new electric rail infrastructure in the future. I believe we will see more and more municipalities looking at this technology as a way to start up a first-time rail transit system, or use it as a feeder link to larger commuter systems.”
> 
> Sumitomo has 50 years of contract management experience in bringing transportation systems to life. As a prime contractor, the company has developed, managed and delivered transit systems for Chicago's Metra, the Northern Indiana Commuter Transportation District, the Maryland Mass Transit Administration, California's CALTRANS Peninsula Corridor Joint Powers Board, the Los Angeles County MTA, the Virginia Railway Express, and will begin delivery to SMART at the end of 2013. Sumitomo has supplied Automated People Mover (APM) systems for the Washington Dulles International Airport, Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta International Airport and Miami International Airport.
> 
> Sumitomo’s global network has been involved in building various types of transit systems around the world, including light rail systems in Manila, Philippines, people mover systems at Hong Kong’s new airport at Chek Lap Kok, and other systems in Japan.
> 
> *About Nippon Sharyo*
> Nippon Sharyo, founded in 1896, has manufactured railroad vehicles for more than 100 years and has annual sales of over $1,100 million. A world leader in the manufacturing of the Gallery car, the company also owns the largest market share of Japanese “Shinkansen” bullet train sets. In October 2010, they announced that they will establish its own passenger railcar production facility in Rochelle, Illinois, with startup of operations expected by 3rd quarter 2012.
> 
> *About Sumitomo Corporation of America*
> Established in 1952, and headquartered in New York City, SCOA has 10 offices in major U.S. cities, as well as in the major Canadian cities of Toronto, Montreal, Vancouver and Calgary. SCOA is the largest wholly-owned subsidiary of Sumitomo Corporation, one of the world's leading traders of goods and services. As an integrated business enterprise, the firm has emerged as a major organizer of multinational projects, an expediter of ideas, an important international investor and financier, and a powerful force for distribution of products and global communications through a network of offices worldwide. For more information visit www.sumitomocorp.com.


Looks like this one is official now. This is a piggyback off the Sonoma-Marina Area Rapid Transit (SMART) DMU order in the San Francisco area.


----------



## quashlo

*Platform doors at Kita-Shinchi Station enter service*
http://mytown.asahi.com/areanews/osaka/OSK201103270106.html



> Moving platform gates (platform doors) at Kita-Shinchi Station (Kita Ward, Ōsaka City) on the JR Tōzai Line, designed to prevent passengers from falling off platforms and coming into contact with trains, began operating on March 27. This marks the first platform door installation on JR West _zairaisen_ (conventional lines).
> 
> The door installation is 1.3 m tall and stretches 140 m long. When a train arrives, the conductor places his hand on a sensor attached to the platform doors to open and close the door leaves, which are aligned with the train’s doors.
> 
> Daily entries and exits at Kita-Shinchi Station total approx. 98,000 passengers, 13th largest among stations under JR West’s jurisdiction. In the three-year period starting in FY2008, there were a total of 15 platform falls. The area around the station is home to many restaurants, and the platform doors are aimed at preventing intoxicated passengers from falling off the platform. The construction cost was approx. ¥350 million, with the national government and Ōsaka City each shouldering ¥100 million.
> 
> JR West is also slated to install similar platform doors at Ōsaka Tenmangū Station on the Tōzai Line in FY2011.


A few pics:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/kyone8020/_

Rapid for Kizu










Rapid for Dōshisha-mae


----------



## quashlo

*Liaison committee established for Kita-Ōsaka Express Line extension*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/news/110327/biz11032708310000-n1.htm



> The Kitakyū Extension and Related Urban Planning Liaison Committee, where stakeholder jurisdictions will discuss the northern extension of the Kita-Ōsaka Express (Kitakyū) Line (currently interlined with the Ōsaka Municipal Subway Midōsuji Line) and surrounding urban planning efforts, was established. Ōsaka Prefecture’s Minoo City, which is pushing for the extension, says, “Establishing a forum to work towards a consensus on the project is a big step forward.”
> 
> The committee is composed of representatives from five bodies: Minoo City, Ōsaka Prefecture, Hankyū Corporation, Kita-Ōsaka Express Electric Railway, and the Ōsaka Semba Fashion Co-operative Association. Minoo City mayor Kurata Tetsurō will serve as chairman, and officials say they will now move forward with sharing of information regarding the status of completion of area roadways and the schedule for establishing consensus for the extension.
> 
> Mayor Kurata expressed his anticipations: “While there must be consensus within each of the organizations, we are hoping to reach an agreement and begin the process with the national government as early as this year, with an opening in FY2018.”


This 2.5 km extension north from Senri Chūō would add two new stations: Minoo Senba and Shin-Minoo.

Some images:
_Source: Minoo City_










Minoo Senba Station










Shin-Minoo Station










Shin-Minoo Station station plaza


----------



## quashlo

*Takenotsuka Station continuous grade-separation project receives urban planning approvals*
http://www.ayomi.co.jp/chiku01/detail.php?eid=01989



> On March 31, the project related to the continuous grade-separation around Takenotsuka Station on the Tōbu Isesaki Line received urban planning approvals. As a result, elevation of the tracks and improvements in the immediate vicinity of the station are ready to begin in earnest.
> 
> Urban planning approvals were issued for the continuous grade-separation project between Kurihara 3-chōme and Higashi-Ikō 3-chōme (3.1 km), which includes construction of a new transit plaza at the West Exit of Takenotsuka Station, new roads, expansion of the area near the station’s East Exit rotary, and the opening of an auxiliary Route 261 (modified to an at-grade design), which had been cut off due to the railroad tracks.
> 
> The project will conduct field surveys and other studies, aiming for project approval in FY2011.
> 
> Takenotsuka Station was the scene of a tragic accident that cost the lives of two victims at the south-side grade crossing on March 15, 2005. As a result, neighborhood residents, together with Adachi Ward and the Adachi Ward Council, banded together to push for the immediate elevation of the tracks, orchestrating petition efforts and submitting petitions to the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) and the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government.


Details on the grade-separation project are here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53820951&postcount=990

Due to limited space at the West Exit, Takenotsuka Station also has an interesting application of a turntable, to allow buses to change directions. This is common in office buildings with limited space to move large vehicles such as service and delivery trucks, but I don’t think I’ve ever seen one for buses. This latest project will now provide an actual transit plaza for the West Exit.





_Source: *jintan7* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro announces FY2011 business plan: Part 1*

Plan: http://www.tokyometro.jp/corporate/profile/scheme/pdf/plan_h23_1.pdf
Presentation: http://www.tokyometro.jp/corporate/profile/scheme/pdf/plan_h23_2.pdf

Main details:

Tōzai Line:
Efforts to relieve overcrowding and prevent delays on the Tōzai Line.
Coordination with affected agencies and negotiations for land acquisition towards a large-scale overhaul of Minami-Sunamachi Station (new track and platform requiring major excavation). Total cost: Approx. ¥30 billion
Construction of a new track and platform and new crossovers at Minami-Sunamachi Station to allow simultaneous departure / arrival and boarding / alighting in the same direction. Expected completion in FY2018 or later.

New track and island platform is on the right. This will allow the station to serve two trains in the same direction simultaneously, particularly in the inbound (towards Nakano and Mitaka) direction during the morning rush hour. Although they don’t specifically mention it, this configuration will also allow simultaneous boarding from both sides for the center track.










Introduction of 70 wide-door cars (seven 10-car trains), completing the introduction of all 130 wide-door cars (thirteen 10-car trains)
Execution of civil works including excavation at Kayabachō Station and Monzen Nakachō Station.
Kayabachō Station: Relocation of underground objects and execution of civil works to extend and widen platforms. Total cost: Approx. ¥10 billion

Passengers transferring to the Hibiya Line toward Naka-Meguro concentrate at the escalators located at the end of the Tōzai Line platform, resulting in severe congestion in this area. As a result, the platforms will now be extended 40 m towards Nishi-Funabashi, but only trains bound for the Nakano end will shift over to the new section of platform. A new stairwell and escalator will also be constructed, and the Naka-Meguro-bound platform of the Hibiya Line will be widened. Overall, this will streamline the flow of passengers transferring from inbound Tōzai Line trains to Naka-Meguro-bound Hibiya Line trains and reduce congestion on the Tōzai Line platforms. Expected completion in FY2016.










Monzen Nakachō Station: Execution of civil works to widen platforms. Expected completion in FY2013.

Yūrakuchō Line / Fukutoshin Line:
Efforts to stabilize operations on the Yūrakuchō Line and Fukutoshin Line.
Construction of new track connections to separate level crossings.
Between Kotake–Mukaihara Station and Senkawa Station, trains from the Nerima and Wakō-shi ends bound for Shin-Kiba and Shibuya must cross tracks inside the underground tunnel. This complex configuration means that delays or service disruptions on one line force trains to wait for trains on the other line at this crossing. This project will physically separate this crossing inside the tunnel and stabilize train operations, reducing the number of delays and allowing for greater recovery ability following service disruptions. Total cost: Approx. ¥20 billion.










Work in this fiscal year involves excavation and other civil works to allow for reconfiguration of existing structures, creation of new structures for the connecting tracks, and shield tunnel construction. Expected completion is FY2012 from Kotake–Mukaihara Station to Senkawa Station and FY2014 for Senkawa Station to Kotake–Mukaihara Station.
Large-scale improvements (construction of turn-back facilities, construction of new exits to relieve congestion generated by redevelopment in the area surrounding the station, etc.). Total cost: Approx. ¥6 billion.

Replacement of switches and other work to allow the center platforms at Toyosu Station to be used to turn back trains. New ticketing entrance and restrooms, station exit improvements, and new elevators and escalators from platform level to concourse level. Expected completion in FY2013.










Ginza Line
Relocation and large-scale upgrades to Shibuya Station (relocation and widening of platforms, accessibility improvements, etc.).

Starting with the launch of mutual through-servicing between the Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line and Tōkyū Tōyoko Line, Shibuya Station’s functions will be upgraded and re-organized, and basic urban infrastructure will be constructed jointly with a station tenant building redevelopment to strengthen the transport hub functionality of the area around Shibuya Station. The Ginza Line’s Shibuya Station will be relocated, with platform congestion relieved through platform widening and convenience improved through connection into the transfer concourse. Barrier-free (accessibility) improvements will also be carried out. Expected completion in FY2021.










Platform doors
Current status of platform doors (as of end of FY2010):
Marunouchi Line: All 28 stations
Chiyoda Line: 2 stations
Yūrakuchō Line: 9 stations
Namboku Line: All 19 stations
Fukutoshin Line: All 11 stations

Network-wide completion:
End of FY2010: 69 stations (39%)
End of FY2012: 84 stations (47%)
Continuation of installation on the remaining 15 stations on the Yūrakuchō Line. Expected completion in FY2012.
Implementation of various studies to install platform doors on the Ginza Line.
At stations with limited platform space, studies and other work will be conducted for the widening and reinforcement of platforms and the relocation of structural columns on platforms. Platform doors to gradually begin entering operation starting in FY2016.









Advancement of installation on other lines after negotiations with through-servicing railway operators.


Some other interesting things in the business plan:

*Kudanshita Station improvements*
Demolition of walls to allow for easier transfers between the Toei Subway Shinjuku Line and Tōkyō Metro Hanzōmon Line. They are supposed to come to a conclusion regarding fare structure to reduce the fare burden for transferring between Toei Subway and Tōkyō Metro by summer 2011.










*Earthquake warning and recovery system*
I thought this was interesting, as it describes the response following detection of an earthquake.

Six seismographs along the Tōkyō Metro network are tied into the train control system, together with Japan’s earthquake early warning system (UrEDAS). When an early warning is issued for an earthquake via UrEDAS, train crews are automatically notified to put their trains into emergency stop. Then, the six seismographs kick in. If the seismographs register a peak ground acceleration of 100 gals or more, all trains automatically come to an emergency stop. 

Then, the Tōkyō Metro command center examines data from another 33 localized “area” seismographs. For areas where these seismographs register peak ground acceleration of 100 gals or more, staff must go out and walk the tracks to inspect damage. For areas where the ground acceleration is less than 100 gals, train crews are instructed to proceed at caution. Once the safety of the facilities has been confirmed, regular service resumes.

Location of seismographs:
Blue ones are the six primary seismographs, while the pink ones are the 33 localized seismographs.










*Distribution business*
This year, they will construct two small _ekinaka_ (station retail) facilities (Echika fit Nagatachō and Echika fit Ginza) and open the second phase of Accorde Yoyogi Uehara underneath the elevated viaduct at Yoyogi Uehara.

Echika fit Nagatachō (400 sq m)










Echika fit Ginza (270 sq m)


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro announces FY2011 business plan: Part 2*

Some background to the business plan:

*Kotake–Mukaihara Station*
This four-track station is a major bottleneck in the Tōkyō Metro network, with four tracks feeding in (one set of double tracks feeding in from the Wakō-shi end for the Yūrakuchō Line / Fukutoshin Line and another set from the Seibu Ikebukuro Line / Seibu Yūrakuchō Line) and four tracks coming out (two for the Shin-Kiba bound Yūrakuchō Line and another pair for the Shibuya-bound Fukutoshin Line). The problem is that the schedule is designed for all four route options, so trains from Wakō-shi will head to both Shin-Kiba and Shibuya, as will trains from the Seibu Ikebukuro Line (and vice versa in the outbound direction). At Wakō-shi, there is through-service onto the Tōbu Tōjō Line as well, so in reality, there are three distinct operators directly involved in the operation of the Yūrakuchō Line / Fukutoshin Line: Tōkyō Metro, Seibu Railway, and Tōbu Railway.

The track layout at Kotake–Mukaihara also has some conflicts for certain trains going in specific directions due to level crossings. The schedule is tight and carefully orchestrated to avoid the conflict, and under normal conditions, it works OK. But any slight delay on one line can wreak havoc on the other lines, as trains need to be shuffled around. This will all get even more complicated next year when the Fukutoshin Line begins through-service at its other end in Shibuya with the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line, adding a fourth operator to the mix and requiring greater coordination.

The scene at Kotake–Mukaihara following a service disruption on the Yūrakuchō Line caused by an equipment failure at Ichigaya Station around 7:00 am one weekday morning. Because of the complexity of the schedule and through-servicing, dispatchers must shuffle around train schedules. With delays on the Yūrakuchō Line, a through-servicing Tōbu train is forced to switch back at Kotake – Mukaihara, forcing all passengers off the train and onto an already-crowded platform. Overcrowding then causes some platform-door related delays for a Shibuya-bound Fukutoshin Line, as the operator cycles the doors an additional 6 times until they close properly.





_Source: *se50000t* on YouTube_

For a few weeks following the earthquake, the severe power shortage forced Tōkyō Metro to run the Fukutoshin Line as a local-only shuttle service between Ikebukuro and Shibuya. Apparently, Yūrakuchō Line riders were pleased because their service became more stable and reliable as a result. :lol: Fukutoshin Line service north / west of Ikebukuro (and through-service onto the Tōbu and Seibu networks was restored on 2011.03.31.

*Tōzai Line*
The most crowded private railway line in Japan (there are more crowded JR lines). A lot of attention has gone to the new 15000 series, with wider doors designed to reduce dwell times, but it seems they will now begin major upgrades at Minami-Sunamachi, Kayabachō, and Monzen Nakachō Stations to further reduce the potential for delays and increase operational flexibility and reliability. The two-track configuration that allows for simultaneous departure and arrival is the same solution used at Shinjuku Station on another high-frequency, high-ridership line—the JR Chūō Rapid Line.

Morning rush hour at Monzen Nakachō:





_Source: *TheTouzailine* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Service on JR Jōban Line between Tsuchiura and Katsuta restored*

On 2011.03.31, service on the JR Jōban Line between Tsuchiura and Katsuta was restored and Mito Station reopened, 20 days following the earthquake and tsunami. This means Mito (capital of Ibaraki Prefecture) and Tōkyō are reconnected by direct train service, and local service in and around Mito is starting to return to normal. However, at least for the time being they are only running all-stop services (no limited expresses), with only about half the trains in the normal schedule. They are also running at lower speeds on the repaired sections, so the normally 2-hour journey between Mito and Ueno currently takes 2.5 hours.

Next milestones are the Katsuta – Takahagi section (reopening around 2011.04.09) and the Takahagi – Iwaki section (reopening late 2011.04). They have yet to survey the damage north of Iwaki due to the situation at Fukushima No. 1 nuclear power plant. A bit ironic given that they were planning to eliminate direct service from Ueno north of Iwaki anyways. Mito Line between Tomobe and Oyama will reopen in a week or so, while the Hitachi Aoyagi – Asaka–Nagamori and Kami-Sugaya – Hitachi Ōta sections of the Suigun Line will reopen mid-April. The final section of the Suigun Line between Mito and Hitachi Aoyagi will reopen in late April, marking the complete restoration of all JR lines in the Mito area.

Some pics:
_Source: Asahi Shimbun_

Passengers return to Mito Station.










As for the station tenant buildings, the EXCEL retail facility at the station’s North Exit also reopened, albeit with only some of the stores on the first and second floors and for limited hours. The remaining sections on the third through sixth floors will reopen in a week or so at the earliest.










The new South Exit station tenant building EXCEL Minami was originally scheduled to open on 2011.04.20, but that has since been canceled. They have already restarted the construction work and will gradually open when stores are ready, but no specific dates have been announced.

Some other Jōban Line videos:
A 10-car E531 series near Mito Station sounds its horn as it passes by maintenance workers out in the field (2011.04.01):





_Source: *ION6323* on YouTube_

Some unusual sights in the days immediately following the earthquake, with E531 series units holding down inner-sububan runs between Ueno and Toride. These trains are dual-voltage units and designed for long-distance commuter runs on the Jōban Line, normally coming from Tsuchiura, Katsuta, and as far out as Takahagi. Departing Ueno Station, bound for Toride (2011.03.16):





_Source: *tetsumaru0630* on YouTube_

A ride out on a Jōban Line long-distance rapid from Ueno to Katsuta (2011.04.03).
Views of the closed Kairakuen park, which has a special seasonal train station that opens only during plum blossom season. Also, lots of construction workers scrambling around near Mito Station to repair the tracks, and some views of limited express trains sitting idle by the wayside at Katsuta Station, as there is no limited express service on the newly-restored section.





_Source: *KITAKIKENTA* on YouTube_

Mito Station two weeks after the earthquake (2011.03.25).
_Source: *coza49* on YouTube_

First, the South Exit area, where it appears there was some damage to the pedestrian deck, to the ticketing hall:






From the faregates to the North Exit area:


----------



## dale88

Hi, I have a question concerning the automated announcement of the Yamanote Line.

While watching some recent videos of the Yamanote Line, I've noticed (well I may be wrong) that the english announcements have been updated.

The stations are now pronounced with the Japanese accent instead of the American accent...

Well why this change? Maybe JR East has noticed that other private railway companies that use automated announcement, do not use a foreign accent for the pronounciation of Japanese stations.

Personnally, I think its way better that way, tourists won't be confused by the different pronounciation.


----------



## quashlo

Yeah, they changed the English-language half of the Yamanote Line in-train announcements starting in 2010. The station names was one, but then they also changed intonations on things like "subway line"... Like you said, perhaps to be more consistent with the private railway and subway convention (not that there is much of one... they each seem to do things a little differently, but I suppose that's what makes them interesting from a railfan point-of-view).

Yamanote Line from Yoyogi to Shinjuku.
The "Ōedo Subway Line" part sounds different now. They also rerecorded or changed the speed on "The doors on the [left, right] side will open."





_Source: *o4ppy* on YouTube_

Thing is, I think they've changed it at least two or three times now. I remember it used to be "shinJUku" (or perhaps I'm confusing with another line), then I think they changed it to sound a little more Japanese sometime in 2008. The station name sounded alright, but the pronunciation of the other lines was horrible ("oDAkyū", "maruNOuchi"):
http://www.geocities.jp/sasatomo231/y231n-shinjuku.mp3

Apparently, the Keihin-Tōhoku Line is getting the same upgrade as well:

Approaching Yokohama.
First part is the old, second part is the new.





_Source: *guranntuurisumo* on YouTube_


----------



## manrush

quashlo said:


> Shin-Minoo Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shin-Minoo Station station plaza


These two stations look very similar to the types of TOD found in US light rail stations.


----------



## dumbfword

manrush said:


> These two stations look very similar to the types of TOD found in US light rail stations.


Which lines in US?


----------



## manrush

dumbfword said:


> Which lines in US?


Like some of the proposed TODs for the Dallas DART lines.


----------



## Svartmetall

manrush said:


> Like some of the proposed TODs for the Dallas DART lines.


Except I don't see a sea of parking lots like too many of the Dallas Dart stations seem to be afflicted with. That was always something that put me off the Dart system as a whole, the stations outside the city centre have waaaayyy too much parking.


----------



## dumbfword

Svartmetall said:


> Except I don't see a sea of parking lots like too many of the Dallas Dart stations seem to be afflicted with. That was always something that put me off the Dart system as a whole, the stations outside the city centre have waaaayyy too much parking.


Well. Dallas doesn't have commuter rail system to get people from the burbs.


----------



## TheKorean

The DART Light rail is essentially the commuter rail. Aside from TRE. I think Dallas-FT Wortth area is generally very car oriented.


----------



## manrush

Sorry for derailing the thread. I'll try to stay on topic this time.

Many threads back, quashlo posted something about a Saitama-Gunma LRT. I was wondering if that line is going to use a former mainline railway spur and convert it to light rail standard.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Svartmetall said:


> Except I don't see a sea of parking lots like too many of the Dallas Dart stations seem to be afflicted with. That was always something that put me off the Dart system as a whole, the stations outside the city centre have waaaayyy too much parking.


I simply believe Americans do not like to take buses which in Japan are utilized as feeder transit throughout the local station area. There are a lot of bicycles parking and some people walking to the station because the immediate area around the station is usually crowded with condos and various other amenities like shopping malls making it a highly convenient and popular place for people to live.
When the station is littered with parking lots it loses it's value due to the high differential of population within the immediate area around the station at off peak hours making it a virtual ghost town not making it an attractive proposition for commerce.


----------



## quashlo

manrush said:


> Sorry for derailing the thread. I'll try to stay on topic this time.


I don't think it's off-topic. It was a perfectly valid comment. Doesn't hurt to have some somewhat serious discussion here anyways, instead of just me posting news.

In response to your comment:
I can also see some similarities between the sketches and typical suburban TODs in the U.S., but the land use is likely substantially denser and more mixed. Those buildings that look like townhomes—a fixture in suburban TODs in the U.S.—are actually a small retail complex (by none other than Tōkyū Land Corporation). That entire block and the buildings on the west side of the main road (Shin-Midōsuji, or National Route 423) are all retail / entertainment, and include an Aeon shopping mall (the complex connecting into the north end of the station) housing a Carrefour; a Namco Land (huge video arcade center); a “big-box” sports equipment retailer; a cinema complex; and another Tōkyū mall.

The area in the immediate vicinity of the future station has already undergone "land readjustment" (basically a zoning and reorganization of lots in preparation for the station) as part of the so-called Minoo Shin-Toshin (“Minoo New City Center”). These new retail uses all came in a few years ago as a result of that process. What hasn’t come online yet are all the midrise apartment blocks surrounding the retail center and station, which will pop up if / once the extension moves forward. Once complete, the area will probably look a lot like Minami-Senri Station or Yamada Station on the Hankyū Senri Line, but with more intense retail use.

To make it easier to explore the area along the proposed extension using aerials or Street View, I made a Google Map:
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U....821202,135.491467&spn=0.033681,0.084543&z=14

There's plenty of examples in Japan of what we would call "TOD" (albeit generally denser and more mixed-use), and good suburban examples in suburbs north of Ōsaka, as a good chunk of it is part of the Senri New Town development. The Hankyū Senri Line, Kita-Ōsaka Express Line, and the Ōsaka Monorail were all built or extended to serve the New Town.

The premier TOD in this area is probably the existing terminus of the Kita-Ōsaka Express Line at Senri Chūō (“Senri Central”): a large office district, two department stores (a Daimaru and a Hankyū), a Yamada Denki (electronics retailer), a huge mall, a library, a hospital, and dense midrise apartment blocks all surrounding the station. It's basically the heart of Senri New Town.

============

As for DART, I don't see how they would be able to do without some substantial amount of parking. If we're talking about suburban stations, these people will be driving in. It seems the best they could do is try and put the parking in structures either above- or belowground to minimize the inefficient use of land, and then build something else on the area that was freed up.


----------



## quashlo

Here's Senri Chūō:

Building at left is the Senri Chūō Hospital, building at right is the Senri Life Science Center (office building, plus exhibition / conference space).


_Source: *Наканеков* on Flickr_

Same view at night, with Hankyū buses lined up and the ubiquitous pedestrian decks / bridges.


_Source: *Наканеков* on Flickr_

Station building



Looking north from the station building. Note the overflowing taxi pool to serve passengers arriving at the station.


_Source: *Leo.C.2010* on Flickr_

Senri Selcy, the mall


_Source: *yuko chan* on Flickr_

There’s also an Ōsaka Monorail station at Senri Chūō. To the left is the Chūgoku Expressway, to the right is the southern end of the suburban downtown just to the west of the station. There’s also plenty of apartment blocks fanning out in all directions from the station.


_Source: *as365n2* on Flickr_


----------



## dumbfword

I read that there was a planned Matsudo extension to Tokyo Metro Hanzōmon Line. But since new subway line construction is over, it won't happen. Where there any other extensions planned or new full lines talked about?


----------



## quashlo

manrush said:


> Many threads back, quashlo posted something about a Saitama-Gunma LRT. I was wondering if that line is going to use a former mainline railway spur and convert it to light rail standard.


If built, it would use former railroad ROW north of Kumagaya, between Kumagaya Station and Menuma Station (abandoned) in Kumagaya City and between Nishi-Koizumi Station and Sengoku Gashi Station (abandoned) in Ōizumi Town. The former was part of the Tōbu Kumagaya Line, which has since been abandoned, while the latter was part of the Tōbu Sengoku Gashi Line, an extension of the Tōbu Koizumi Line.

The ROW of the Tōbu Kumagaya Line between Kumagaya and Ōhata remains, although the tracks have all been removed except for some portions near Kumagaya, I believe. North of Ōhata, the ROW was converted to a road. I believe most if not all of the ROW of the Tōbu Sengoku Gashi Line has been converted to a bike / ped path. The freight terminal at Sengoku Gashi Station just north of the Tone River is now a giant park. There were originally plans to extend the Kumagaya Line north of Menuma and across the Tone River to connect into the Sengoku Gashi Line, and they had already done some construction for this, but it never happened.

You can follow the ROW here:
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U....173911,139.402771&spn=0.246654,0.676346&z=11

As for the line south of Kumagaya, that is probably either all-new ROW or somehow converting or sharing existing ROW for roads, etc. There's an improved bike path that leads from Shinrin Kōen Station on the Tōbu Tōjō Line to Musashi Kyūryō Shinrin Kōen (Musashi Kyūryō National Government Park), and the alignment I chose converts that for LRT use.


----------



## quashlo

dumbfword said:


> I read that there was a planned Matsudo extension to Tokyo Metro Hanzōmon Line. But since new subway line construction is over, it won't happen. Where there any other extensions planned or new full lines talked about?


New subway construction isn't "over" per se... More like Tōkyō Metro said they don't want to invest any more of their own money in expanding the network, at least for the time being. There's nothing barring various government bodies banding together, footing the bill for an extension, and later contracting out the operations to Tōkyō Metro.

I guess the following are the most advanced plans for extensions or new lines in Tōkyō, either already under construction or very likely to be built.

Sōtetsu-JR Through Line, a conversion of the Tōkaidō Freight Line to passenger use from Nishiya, via Yokohama Hazawa, to around Tsurumi (already under construction)
Tōhoku Through Line, new track from Ueno to Tōkyō for Utsunomiya Line / Takasaki Line / Jōban Line (already under construction)
Sōtetsu-Tōkyū Through Line, new track from Yokohama Hazawa to Hiyoshi (in planning)
Toei Ōedo Line extension northwest from Hikarigaoka to Ōizumi Gakuenchō (in planning)
Toei Asakusa Line bypass between Oshiage and Sengakuji, with a connection into Tōkyō Station (in planning)
Kawasaki Rapid Railway, new line between Shin-Yurigaoka and Kawasaki (in planning)
It also looks like the Yokohama Municipal Subway Blue Line extension may be picking up steam (I posted an article a few weeks ago), and there are other extensions that have been proposed (Sōtetsu Izumino Line to Kurami, Tōkyō Monorail extension to Shimbashi or Tōkyō, Saitama Railway Line extension to Iwatsuki, etc.).


----------



## dumbfword

Cool. Thank you


----------



## quashlo

*Bus files: Part 3*

I’ve decided to continue, at least for the time being… This guy has a lot of Tōkyō-area bus cab views on YouTube, giving a great tour of parts of the metropolis that most people don’t even know about.

This set is on Shōnan / Yokohama area buses in Yokohama City, Kamakura City, and Zushi City.
_Source: *puku0987* on YouTube_

First, a more urban-type route:

*Keihin Kyūkō (Keikyū) Bus Kami-Ōoka 1*
Route: Kami-Ōoka Station to Minami High School (Google Maps)
Short but sweet route in Kōnan Ward, Yokohama City, from Kami-Ōoka Station (Keikyū Main Line, Yokohama Municipal Subway Blue Line) to Minami High School. Kami-Ōoka is one of Yokohama’s “subcenters”, but is located a distance away from central Yokohama. Lots of pedestrian traffic on narrow, curvy streets, with some elevation changes as the bus approaches Minami High School. At the end, there’s some scenes at the mini terminal at Minami High School—with barely enough space for three bus berths—as staff control road traffic while the bus attempts to back into one of the berths. During the peak hours, this particular route runs every 5-6 minutes to shuttle students headed to school and commuters headed to the station.






Now, some more suburban-type routes:

*Keihin Kyūkō (Keikyū) Bus Kamakura 24*
Route: Kamakura Station to Kanazawa Hakkei Station (Google Maps)
Suburban route out of JR Kamakura Station (JR Yokosuka Line, JR Shōnan-Shinjuku Line, Enoshima Electric Railway). This video is only part of the route, from Kamakura Station to right after entering Yokohama City. First passes down the main boulevard outside Kamakura Station, and then follows a narrow two-lane arterial that twists its way through the hills separating Kamakura City and Yokohama City.






*Enoden Bus Kamakura Station → Hongōdai Station*
Route: Kamakura Station to Ōfuna Station and Hongōdai Station (Google Maps)
Operated by the bus subsidiary of Enoshima Electric Railway. This route mostly parallels the Yokosuka Line all the way to Ōfuna Station (JR Tōkaidō Line, JR Yokosuka Line, JR Shōnan-Shinjuku Line, JR Keihin-Tōhoku Line / Negishi Line, Shōnan Monorail) before peeling off towards Hongōdai Station on the JR Keihin-Tōhoku Line / Negishi Line. This video is only the Kamakura to Ōfuna part, which follows some narrow arterials and crosses the Yokosuka Line at-grade twice. At the first crossing (6:50), the bus waits for full-length (11+4) Yokosuka Line trains in both directions. There’s a lot of ped traffic on the road leading up to this grade crossing, bound for either JR Kita-Kamakura Station or for the various temples and shrines in the area which are a major tourist attraction, including Engakuji Temple and Kenchōji Temple. Toward the end, there's a nice view of the Shōnan Monorail aerial structure weaving its way into Ōfuna Station.






*Keihin Kyūkō (Keikyū) Bus Kamakura 40*
Route: Zushi Station to Kamakura Station via Zushi Marina (Google Maps)
Suburban route through Zushi City and Kamakura City. Starts at Zushi Station (JR Yokosuka Line, JR Shōnan-Shinjuku Line), passing through quaint residential neighborhoods along the Shōnan coastline, to JR Kamakura Station (JR Yokosuka Line, JR Shōnan-Shinjuku Line, Enoshima Electric Railway). At 12:45, the bus enters Riviera Zushi Marina, a large “lifestyle” planned development on the waterfront complete with palm tree-lined avenues and its own marina for boats.


----------



## quashlo

*Bus files: Part 4*

Switching it up a bit with a set focusing on Shinagawa Ward, Tōkyō proper. These particular routes are all out of the East Exit at Shinagawa Station.
_Source: *puku0987* on YouTube_

*Toei Bus Shinagawa 99*
Route: Shingawa Station East Exit to Shinagawa Pier (loop route) (Google Maps)
An interesting circulator looping through various parts of the Kōnan district. Starts off with dense commercial and residential through 2-chōme, 4-chōme, and 3-chōme, but then crosses over to 5-chōme, passing by the Tōkyō office of the Immigration Bureau of Japan (5:53)—perhaps why some of the announcements are in English—and various large industrial uses including the Shinagawa power plant (7:10). The route follows a portion of the Tōkaidō Shinkansen aerial structure to / from the main car yard (8:00), and there is one Shinkansen train headed to the yard that can be seen (13:35). This is another frequent route, with buses every 3 minutes during the peak and every 5 minutes off-peak (during the midday period, half of the buses terminate at the Immigration Bureau).






*Toei Bus Shinagawa 98-Kō*
Route: Shingawa Station East Exit to Ōta Market (Google Maps)
This route serves industrial uses, although there is a short section on Tennōzu Island (starting at 2:45), a primarily commercial mixed-use area. In general, however, the running environment is mostly waterfront industrial uses, with plenty of trailer trucks parked or in movement all over the place. Starting at 16:30, the bus enters the massive Ōta Market (a major wholesale market akin to Tsukiji), driving around the perimeter from the North Gate to the main entrance on the South Gate. There is actually a freight rail spur off the Tōkaidō Line that runs beneath the market which is proposed for conversion to passenger rail use to improve access into Haneda Airport and provide a bypass to the busy lines on the Keihin corridor (Tōkyō – Kawasaki – Yokohama).






*Toei Bus Shinagawa 96-Otsu*
Route: Shinagawa Station East Exit to JAL Building (Google Maps)
Short route serving the Japan Airlines (JAL) HQ building (formerly “JAL Building”). After the rights to the building name were sold off, the destination of this route is now just denoted as “Rinkai Line Tennōzu Isle Station”. Service is frequent all day, reaching four-minute headways during the peak, and there is a morning-rush-only Shinagawa 96-Kō service that terminates partway at the Tōkyō Monorail’s Tennōzu Isle Station. Passes by the Tōkyō University of Marine Science and Technology (3:30) and the Tōkyō Monorail’s Tennōzu Isle Station (6:00), where there is an off-street small bus terminal underneath the monorail tracks.






*Toei Bus 01-Shutsunyū*
Route: Shinagawa Station East Exit to Tōkyō Teleport Station (Google Maps)
This route serves Odaiba. This is a limited service route, with only a few trips here and there, primarily concentrated in the morning and evening rush hour for buses leaving from and returning to (_shutsunyū_) the bus yard. This one crosses the Rainbow Bridge and parallels much of the Yurikamome route on Odaiba.


----------



## quashlo

*Bus files: Part 5*

Moving to Shinjuku Station for some more urban routes.
_Source: *puku0987* on YouTube_

*Seibu Bus Shinjuku 20*
Route: Shinjuku Station West Exit to Ikebukuro Station East Exit via Higashi-Nakano Station (Google Maps)
Connects two major central Tōkyō terminal stations. Follows several major roadways, including Yamate-dōri (a major boulevard carrying both the Central Circular Route of the Metropolitan Expressway and the Toei Ōedo Line underground), Mejiro-dōri, and Meiji-dōri.






*Keiō Bus Shinjuku 51*
Route: Shibuya Station West Exit to Shinjuku Station West Exit via Yoyogi Park (Google Maps)
A similar route, but between Shibuya and Shinjuku. Peak-period frequency is every 6-7 minutes, every 8 minutes midday and every 10 minutes other times.






*Toei Bus CH01*
Route: Shinjuku Station West Exit to Tōkyō Metropolitan Government Building (loop route) (Google Maps)
A quick loop starting at the West Exit of Shinjuku Station inside the sunken taxi / bus plaza, proceeding down the tunnel to the TMG Building (beneath this tunnel is also the Toei Ōedo Line). Then, a loop around the TMG and through the parking garage of the Tōkyō Metropolitan Assembly Hall before heading back to the West Exit of the station. Note the massive queue of taxis waiting to pick up passengers from the station. This route is jointly operated with Keiō Bus, and frequency during the peak hour is a bus every 2 minutes.






*Keiō Bus S01*
Route: Shinjuku Station West Exit to Shinjuku Subcenter (loop route) (Google Maps)
Another circulator route in the West Shinjuku area, operated by Keiō Bus, with stops at the TMG Building and the Park Hyatt Tōkyō.


----------



## quashlo

*Disaster could upset Auckland plans to borrow Kawasaki LRV*
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/transport/news/article.cfm?c_id=97&objectid=10712746



> The earthquake disaster in Japan could upset plans for a light-rail trial on the Auckland waterfront during the Rugby World Cup.
> 
> Waterfront Auckland has been talking to Japanese company Kawasaki about borrowing a light electric railcar to run on a 1.5km circuit of Wynyard Quarter at cup time.
> 
> Chief executive John Dalzell was not sure what effect the earthquake would have on the trial. An officer from Auckland Transport was to have gone to Japan next month to discuss the details.
> 
> Even if the light railcar does not make it to Auckland, two heritage trams from a museum in Bendigo, Victoria, are expected to be running between Jellicoe, Halsey, Gaunt and Daldy Sts by mid-August.
> 
> It is hoped the $8 million project will be the catalyst for a possible light-rail extension from Wynyard Quarter, across Viaduct Harbour to the Downtown ferry terminal, Queens Wharf, or even further along the waterfront.
> 
> Visiting Wynyard Quarter yesterday, Mr Dalzell said the area resembled organised chaos, but he was confident that six public projects costing $120 million would be ready for the cup.
> 
> Most advanced are the $32 million Viaduct Events Centre at the end of Halsey St with its distinctive wave-like roof and the North Wharf promenade.
> 
> The wharf will still be used by the fishing industry to unload catches, original features will be kept, such as old rail tracks with strip lighting inserted into them, and two new buildings have gone up on either side of a 1930s Auckland Harbour Board shed.
> 
> The three buildings are 80 per cent leased to cafes and restaurants, many of which will be seafood-based.
> 
> On the other side of North Wharf, work is progressing on turning Jellicoe St into a tree-lined boulevard and Jellicoe Plaza, where sculptor Michio Ihara's Wind Tree will be resited.
> 
> The tapestry of stainless-steel tubes was Auckland City's 1971 centennial present to itself but has lain in an Onehunga storeroom since it was moved from the wharf end of Queen St to make way for the Britomart bus and rail station.
> 
> The other projects due to be ready for the cup are the $12 million Silo Park at the western end of Jellicoe St and the $3.7 million pedestrian and cycling bridge linking the Viaduct Harbour with Wynyard Quarter.
> 
> The bridge leads to the $5.5 million Gateway Plaza featuring seating, art and steps down to the water's edge.


Missed this since I’ve been so busy with work past few weeks.

Anyways, it appears this is probably the SWIMO (see here). Had no idea that Kawasaki was already in talks with potential clients.


----------



## quashlo

*Fuji Electric to supply electrical equipment for WMATA train order*
http://www.fujielectric.com/company/news/2011/11040501.html



> Fuji Electric Co., Ltd. announced today that Fuji Electric Corp. of America, a wholly-owned subsidiary, was selected to manufacture linear door and auxiliary power supply (APS) systems for the new WMATA 7000-series subway cars. This order is in connection with a project, which WMATA awarded Kawasaki Rail Car, Inc., an American-based subsidiary of Kawasaki Heavy Industries, Ltd., to manufacture an initial order of 364 subway cars. The contract allows for a total of 748 subway cars when WMATA exercises options included in its agreement with Kawasaki Rail Car. Fuji Electric will start delivering the equipment in the summer of 2011, for an initial order of 364 cars.
> 
> *Overview of the Products:*
> Linear Door System
> _Order for 2,184 door systems for 364 subway cars_
> Linear door systems are used to open and close the sliding passenger doors of rail cars. Fuji Electric's linear door systems are electronically controlled to achieve a high level of precise control over door movement. The system offers reduced maintenance, higher reliability, and improved safety compared to other conventional driving systems for sliding doors.
> 
> APS System
> _Order for 364 units (82.4kVA; 750VDC/230VAC, 120VAC; and 37.5VDC)_
> APS systems convert the electricity supplied by an overhead catenary or third rail (Note 1) into appropriate voltages to feed power to the air conditioning, lighting and other systems in rail cars. Fuji Electric's power electronics technologies draw on its many years of expertise in the field of power conversion related to inverters and battery chargers.
> 
> *Production of the Products:*
> Since the Buy America Act (Note 2) applies to the production of the linear door and APS systems that have been ordered for this project, Fuji Electric Corp. of America will carry out production in cooperation with TOYO DENKI　USA, INC., a U.S.-based subsidiary of TOYO ELECTRIC MFG. CO. LTD., with which Fuji Electric has established a business partnership (Note 3) in the field of electrical equipment for railway cars.
> 
> Along with this project and other contracts for orders already concluded in the North American market, Fuji Electric is accelerating its efforts to participate in new overseas projects by aggressively seeking orders in projects being planned around the world. The targets include the projects for upgrading urban transit systems and constructing new high-speed railway lines connecting major cities.
> 
> Notes:
> 1. The third rail is a method of providing electric power to passenger trains through the installation of an additional rail running alongside the train.
> 2. The Buy America Act is a provision of the Surface Transportation Assistance Act that requires preference to be given to American companies in mass-transit-related procurements.
> 3. For more information, please see the following press release regarding collaboration with Toyo Electric Corporation in the overseas market (in Japanese).
> 
> _Fuji Electric's APS System_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fuji Electric's Linear Door System_


----------



## quashlo

*New Flyer and Mitsubishi Heavy Industries team up for prototype electric bus*
http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/br...projects-in-the-works-Selinger-119536124.html



> The provincial government will roll out a number of projects on electric vehicles over the next year, Manitoba’s Innovation, Energy and Mines Minister Dave Chomiak said today.
> 
> Some of the projects fall under a one-year memorandum of understanding the province signed in December with Tokyo-based Mitsubishi Heavy Industries to develop a prototype electric bus with New Flyer Industries. Mitsubishi is testing a bus in Japan.
> 
> Chomiak, speaking Saturday at this weekend’s annual NDP convention, said the deal encourages the development of new technologies for the full "electrification" of vehicles, and explores opportunities for cold-weather testing of products MHI has developed.
> "Mitsubishi sought us out because they knew we were both environmentally friendly and energy endowed," Chomiak said.
> 
> He added its hoped the province can develop technology in energy-efficient vehicles rather than become a Detroit of the north to make electric cars and buses.
> 
> "We think with our capacity here with composites, our innovation and with our electricity we can be a significant player in the future of both power grid and the functioning of electric vehicles, in the short term not necessarily for domestic use, but certainly for national use and international use," he said.
> 
> He also said the long-term goal is to help in the development of a full-scale electric vehicle.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West rescinds reduced service plans after news of replacement carbon brushes*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/news/110406/biz11040614520026-n1.htm



> On April 6, JR West announced that it will terminate the reduced train service that had been implemented starting April 2 due to difficulties in procuring components following the Great East Japan Earthquake, restoring normal schedules starting on April 8. A replacement production source has been determined, and the railway says it will now be able to procure the components. JR West will forego the reduced service on the Ōsaka Loop Line and other lines in the Keihanshin area that was originally planned to begin on April 11.
> 
> The particular component in question is a consumable component known as a direct-current (DC) motor brush used in DC motors on trains. The source for the components is Hitachi Chemical, but the company’s subsidiary that performs final processing of the component, Namie Hitachi Chemical (Namie Town, Fukushima Prefecture), is located within the exclusion zone surrounding Tōkyō Electric Power Company’s (TEPCO) Fukushima No. 1 nuclear power plant, and there is no schedule for when the factory can reopen.
> 
> However, Hitachi Chemical’s Yamazaki plant (Hitachi City, Ibaraki Prefecture), which produces the carbon blocks that are necessary for the component, restarted some of its operations on April 5. After Hitachi Chemical approached the Japan Carbon Association (HQ: Chiyoda Ward, Tōkyō), a group which represents the industry, about subcontracting final processing to member firms, several companies including Tōkai Carbon informally consented to an arrangement.
> 
> It’s expected that new shipments of the component will reach railway operators by June. JR West has said that it will be able to meet the needs of normally-scheduled service until then by using supplies of the component it already has in stock.
> 
> Starting on April 2, JR West reduced midday services on the Hokuriku Line, San’yō Line, San’in Line, and other lines by as much as 50%, and shortened consists running on a portion of its limited express trains.
> 
> On April 6, JR West vice-president Nishikawa Naoki held a press conference and explained that “part of the problem was over-reliance on a single vendor.” The railway now plans on rethinking its procurement methods, including splitting its orders across multiple vendors.
> 
> Kinki Nippon Railroad (Kintetsu Corporation), which also uses the same component, said that it “had not received notice from the manufacturer,” but that it had a one- to two-month supply of the components in stock. Hankyū Electric Railway, Keihan Electric Railway, Nankai Electric Railway, and others say they have a four- to six-month supply of the components in stock. Nankai spokespersons say, “For the time being, there won’t be any impacts to train operations.”


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka City, Higashi-Ōsaka City agree on new station on JR Ōsaka Higashi Line*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/osaka/news/20110401-OYT8T00055.htm



> Ōsaka City, Higashi-Ōsaka City, and others have agreed to establish a new station between Nagase Station and Shin-Kami Station on JR West’s Ōsaka Higashi Line, a portion of which is currently already in service.
> 
> The new station would be established in a location that spans both Kami-Kita 5-chōme in Hirano Ward, Ōsaka City and Kizuri 5-chōme in Higashi-Ōsaka City. Both cities will invest half each towards the total project cost of ¥2.0 billion to ¥2.5 billion. Field surveys and detailed design, as well as filing a formal application with the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT), will take place in FY2011. The cities will aim for an opening before spring 2019, in time for the opening of the full length of the line.
> 
> The Ōsaka Higashi Line spans 20.3 km between Shin-Ōsaka and Kyūhōji. The section between Hanaten and Kyūhōji (9.2 km) opened as the first phase in March 2008.


Approximate location of the new station:
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=34.637754,135.566568&spn=0.004184,0.010568&z=17


----------



## quashlo

*Last section of Sendai Municipal Subway will reopen April 29*
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2011/04/20110407t11027.htm



> On April 6, the Sendai City Transportation Bureau announced a reduction in the timeline of restoration work for the Dainohara – Izumi Chūō section of the Municipal Subway Namboku Line—which had been out of service as a result of the Great East Japan Earthquake—of approximately a month. The Transportation Bureau will reopen the full length of the route with the start of service on April 29.
> 
> Outside of rush hours, trains are largely expected to operate on normal schedules. The transport artery linking suburban Izumi Ward to the city’s central district will finally return to normal. As a result, service will be restored in time for the home opener of Sendai’s J1 soccer league team (against Urawa) to be held on April 29 at Yurtec Stadium Sendai. The closest station to the stadium is Izumi Chūō Station.
> 
> According to the Transportation Bureau, the damage to the subway was concentrated in approximately one kilometer of viaduct from around Yaotome Station to Izumi Chūō Station in Izumi Ward. Damage to bridge piers over the Nanakita River and to the canopy over Yaotome Station was particularly severe, and the Bureau had originally forecasted a full reopening of the line in late May.
> 
> Struggling to quickly restore service on the damaged section of the line, the Bureau asked for assistance from the Tōhoku Transport Bureau and JR East. With engineering advice from JR East, which has knowhow in repairing Shinkansen viaducts following earthquake damage, and intermediation from contractors, the Bureau switched to a new construction method that ensures sufficient strength on a tight schedule. The cost of the repair work is estimated at approx. ¥1.1 billion.
> 
> In coordination with the reopening of the full length of the line, the Bureau will terminate on April 28 the free bus substitution service between Dainohara and Kuromatsu Stations and between Dainohara and Izumi Chūō Stations. The Bureau says that extending the last bus departures past 8:30 is currently not possible due to inability to secure a sufficient number of drivers.


----------



## quashlo

*Mito Line reopens; Jōban Line re-extended to Takahagi*
http://www.ibaraki-np.co.jp/news/news.php?f_jun=13021793187201



> The JR Mito Line between Oyama and Tomobe, where service had been suspended following the Great East Japan Earthquake on March 11, was re-opened on April 7—27 days after the earthquake struck. In addition, the Takahagi – Katsuta section of the Jōban Line also reopened on April 7, albeit with only local (all-stop) trains.
> 
> According to JR’s Mito Branch Office, the Mito Line will operate at slower speeds than usual to ensure safety, and the number of trains in service will only be 70 percent of a normal schedule.
> 
> The Jōban Line is operating 60 percent of its normal schedule of services, but local trains on the Katsuta – Ueno section of the line began operating on the normal schedule on April 7. The railway is now accelerating other repair work, and is scheduled to reopen the Takahagi – Iwaki section of the line around April 11. The railway is aiming to restore limited express services on the Takahagi – Ueno section sometime mid-month.
> 
> At Shimodate Station on the Mito Line in Chikusei City, high-school students and commuters who normally take the train to work or school were back once more after a long hiatus. Serizawa Ai (20) from Chikusei City, who was waiting on the platform for a train in order to commute to a vocational school in Mito City, was all smiles: “I was a little worried about when it would reopen, but I’m happy that I’ll be able to make the opening ceremony of the school term today.”
> 
> Taxi driver Nozawa Toku (73), who was waiting outside the station, eagerly anticipated the complete restoration of service as quickly as possible: “I think the taxi customers, including the office workers coming from the Tōkyō area on work-related business, will gradually come back. I really hope things return to normal quickly.”
> 
> Meanwhile, at Hitachi Station on the Jōban Line in Hitachi City, there were passengers taking pictures from the station passages and waiting for trains outside the faregates. Office workers and high-school students were lining up at the counters to purchase tickets and commuter passes.
> 
> Yabuki Hiroko (50), a custodian from Ogitsuchō, Hitachi City, was pleased about the restoration of service: “I commuted by bus, but the roads were all congested, and it took 30 minutes longer than usual. The trains are great, they always run on schedule.”
> 
> Kojima Kazuhiro (17), a third-year high-school student at Ibaraki Prefecture’s Hitachi No. 1 high school from Arakawa, Takahagi City, came out for some fun with two of his friends: “I can’t get around if there’s no trains. I’m really happy they reopened the line.”


The Takahagi – Iwaki section of the Jōban Line was reopened yesterday (2011.04.11), although there have been a string of large aftershocks recently. Of course, there was the big one on 2011.04.07, a JMA 6+ (M7.4) off the coast of Miyagi Prefecture, but it appears that the timeline for service restoration was not drastically affected. However, there have been a slew of smaller, but still large aftershocks yesterday (2011.04.11) and today, including JMA 6- (M7.0) in Fukushima Prefecture at 5:16 pm yesterday, and today three more: a JMA 5 (M5.6) in Nagano Prefecture at 7:00 am, a JMA 5 (M6.4) in Chiba Prefecture at 8:00 am, and most recently a JMA 6- (M6.3) in Fukushima Prefecture at 2:07 pm. Hopefully, this doesn’t delay the repair work too much… I think the full Shinkansen reopening got pushed back from late April to early May as a result of the April 7 aftershock.


----------



## quashlo

*Rapid service begins on JR Nambu Line*

The scheduled start of rapid service on the JR Nambu Line on 2011.03.12 had been delayed as a result of the earthquake and the resulting push to conserve electricity, but with the power situation looking better, JR East officially began operating rapid trains on the line on 2011.04.09.

This marks the “return” of rapid service 33 years after JNR eliminated rapid trains in 1978. JNR initially began the service in 1969, but after introducing new trains with higher performance, later converted all the trains to local services. Population growth and large redevelopments, particularly in the Musashi Kosugi area, have pushed JR East to reinstate the service. The new rapid services will be operated twice hourly between 10:00 am and 3:00 pm, bringing the number of local trains down to six per hour. Between Kawasaki and Noborito, the rapid trains will stop at only half of the stations (Kawasaki, Kashimada, Musashi Kosugi, Musashi Nakahara, Musashi Shinjō, Musashi Mizonokuchi, and Noborito), shaving five minutes off the schedule compared to local trains.

Rapid trains in service (2011.04.09):





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

As for other news on the Nambu Line, the cherry blossoms along the line are in full bloom now.
A few scenes from Kanagawa Shimbun near Shukugawara in Tama Ward, Kawasaki City:


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō trains mostly back to regular schedules*

Starting last workweek (2011.04.04), most train services in the Tōkyō area were running back on a normal schedule (actually, a few railways had already returned to normal schedule even before this). The power crunch has lightened somewhat, but more importantly, April is the start of the new school year and work year, so there’s a lot of students and new employees that need train service. As a result, most operators are running regular rush-hour schedules and through-servicing, but cutting the excesses elsewhere, such as reducing midday service or eliminating some limited express or other special services.

The _TJ Liner_, a special “home-liner” service on the Tōbu Tōjō Line that offers reserved seats leaving Ikebukuro during the evenings for a small premium, was restored on 2011.04.01. Some scenes (2011.04.01):





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

While TEPCO has announced the end of the rolling blackouts, railway operators are still conserving electricity where they can, including turning off lighting inside trains, particularly those running aboveground. Lights off inside a Keiō 8000 series train from Daitabashi to Meidaimae:





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

Even smaller lines like the Ryōmō Line and Sagami Line, where service was not fully restored, are now fully reopened. It seems that at least JR is 100% back to a regular schedule (even midday) except for the following sections / lines:

Itō Line (Atami – Itō): Some trips cancelled (through-service with Izu Express Line suspended)
Tōhoku Main Line (Kuroiso towards Shin-Shirakawa): All service suspended (expected resumption mid-April)
Jōban Line (Katsuta – Iwaki): Running on a special schedule at slower speeds
Mito Line / Suigun Line: Running on a special schedule at slower speeds; substitute bus service provided for Suigun Line between Mito and Hitachi Aoyagi
Narita Line (Abiko – Narita): Running on a special schedule
Kashima Line (Nobukata – Kashima Jingū): All service suspended (expected resumption 2011.04.16)
So despite a few hiccups here and there, things are mostly back to normal. However, there is some worry about what will happen in the summer, when the load on the electrical grid will increase.


----------



## quashlo

* JR East decision to cancel all Tōkyō services on day of earthquake draws criticism*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/affairs/news/110409/dst11040918000048-n1.htm



> “The Great East Japan Earthquake dealt a huge blow to the railway network in Greater Tōkyō, but JR East promptly decided on the day of the earthquake (March 11) to cancel all services that day, pulling down the shutters and forcing passengers out of the stations. But while some private railways and subway lines had restored service by nighttime, running service through the night and into the morning, don’t you think JR’s response to the disaster was inconsiderate?” remarked one male office worker (55) from Kita Ward, Tōkyō.
> 
> *JR East president apologizes*
> In the magnitude 9.0 Great East Japan Earthquake—the largest recorded in Japan—parts of Tōkyō recorded high 5’s on the JMA scale, paralyzing any and all transport in the National Capital Region. With the earthquake striking only three hours before the start of the evening rush hour, the streets were overflowing with “commute refugees” from the evening onwards.
> 
> According to the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government, the number of stranded commuters that had made their way to the 1,030 public facilities and other shelters opened to the public was approx. 94,000 at 4:00 am the following morning, March 12. At the peak, it’s believed the number was well over 100,000. Faced with the crisis situation, many private railway and subway operators including Keiō Electric Railway, Odakyū Electric Railway, and Tōkyō Metro gradually restored service the night of the earthquake, running all-night service to get stranded commuters back home.
> 
> And on the opposite end of the spectrum, there was JR East. Around dusk on March 11, the railway formally decided to cancel all services on all of its lines for the rest of the day, saying it would “take time to conduct safety checks.” Excepting Tōkyō Station and a few others, JR East pulled the shutters down at most of its major terminals, sealing off stations. Passengers, with nowhere to go, stayed the night around JR terminals, resulting in some frustrated customers shouting at station staff.
> 
> Criticism has focused on JR East’s decision, with Tōkyō governor Ishihara Shintarō remarking, “Their level of preparedness has been exposed. This was unacceptable.” At the regular press conference on April 5, JR East president Seino Satoshi explained, “Allowing passengers to gather inside the station when the trains weren’t moving would result in chaos.” However, Seino apologized, acknowledging that the railway’s efforts to direct passengers to emergency shelters and other duties were insufficient.
> 
> *A prioritization scheme for restoring service*
> Toriumi Shigeki, an assistant professor of social systems engineering with Chūō University’s Faculty of Science and Engineering, says, “From a safety standpoint, the decision to seal off stations is somewhat unavoidable.” However, Toriumi also points out, “Stations also serve as facilities where people gather to obtain information. JR East should have ensured its duties in properly guiding these people.”
> 
> According to Assistant Professor Toriumi, there are about eight million commuters to work and school who use railways in the Greater Tōkyō area every day. Of these, over half spend an hour or more to commute to work or school, and for all practical purposes, there is no high-capacity transport mode to serve as an alternative.
> 
> With JR East—the undisputed leader in terms of number of lines—suspending service on its entire network, passengers swarmed onto parallel private railways that had restored service, exceeding the capacity of these lines and potentially resulting in a dangerous situation. In actuality, on March 14—the start of the first workweek following the earthquake—Tōkyō Electric Power Company (TEPCO) announced rolling blackouts. As a result, JR East decided to suspend service all day on all of its lines except for the full length of the Yamanote Line, and portions of the Keihin-Tōhoku Line, Chūō Line, and others, causing commuters to shift in droves to parallel private railways, which were operating a reduced number of trains.
> 
> Assistant Professor Toriumi suggests, “In disaster situations, railway companies need to coordinate amongst each other as they determine the timeline for restoring service.”
> 
> In addition, it’s also perceived that JR East’s stricter guidelines regarding safety checks following earthquakes had a role to play in foregoing a restoration of service the day of the disaster.
> 
> In terms of threshold values for earthquake-related standards, railway companies generally use gals, which measure the acceleration generated by the shaking, but since 2003, JR East has been using kines (a measure the velocity of the shaking and a better indicator of the effect of an earthquake on structures) for its _zairaisen_ (conventional lines). When seismographs placed along its lines record 12 kines or more, JR East calls for halting all train operations and performing maintenance checks on foot of the entire line. In the latest earthquake, the seismographs recorded a maximum velocity of 44 kines.
> 
> In the 2005 M6.0 earthquake centered in northwestern Chiba Prefecture, JR East’s seismographs recorded a maximum of 26.5 kines. Large-scale cancellation of train services in the Greater Tōkyō area ensued, with restoration of service on all lines taking as long as seven hours. Based on this experience, JR East judged that more time would be required to restore service following this latest earthquake: “In order not to incite chaos, we decided early on to cancel services for the rest of the day.”
> 
> “In the end, we may have been able to restore service late that evening, but when considering safety, we cannot accept responsibility and ask passengers to ride our trains without completing all of our safety checks. What if we had not performed due diligence in the checks and trains derailed?” explains JR East president Seino.
> 
> In response, Fukuda Nobuaki (37), vice-director of the Tōkyō Disaster Volunteer Network (which carries out disaster prevention programs in preparation for a large-scale disaster affecting the Greater Tōkyō area), says, “I have no doubt that JR East was working hard (after the earthquake), but in order to resolve the problem of stranded passengers, perhaps they needed to place their priorities on getting the primary lines with large ridership, such as the Chūō Line and Keihin-Tōhoku Line, back up and running first.”
> 
> According to a report released by the national government’s Central Disaster Prevention Council in 2005, it’s estimated that there would be approximately 6.50 million stranded commuters in Tōkyō, Kanagawa, Saitama, and Chiba Prefectures should an earthquake centered directly beneath the nation’s capital disrupt the entire rail network in the Greater Tōkyō area. There are many lessons for not just JR East but all public transit operators to learn in this latest earthquake.
> 
> _The status of train service and restoration among JR East, major private railways, and subways on the day of the earthquake.
> JR East: All trains cancelled
> Keiō Electric Railway: Service on all lines restored around 10:10 pm → all-night service
> Odakyū Electric Railway: Service largely restored early morning of March 12 → all-night service
> Seibu Railway: Service largely restored around 10:00 pm → all-night service
> Tōkyū Corporation: Service on all lines restored around 10:40 pm → all-night service
> Sagami Railway: Service on all lines restored around 9:40 pm → all-night service
> Tōbu Railway: All trains cancelled
> Keihin Electric Express Railway: All trains cancelled
> Keisei Electric Railway: All trains cancelled
> Tōkyō Metro: Service gradually restored starting 8:40 pm → all-night service
> Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation (Toei Subway): Service on all lines restored by 10:00 pm → all-night service_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Exhausted passengers sit on the floor. Many passengers watched the earthquake-related news on TV screens installed in the station. (Early morning of March 12; JR Chiba Station, Chūō Ward, Chiba City)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Crowds of passengers wait to queue up enter Keiō Shinjuku Station. (March 12 7:40 am)_


----------



## quashlo

*Yokohama Station Yokosuka Line platform construction updates*

Just a quick tour of the widened Yokosuka Line platforms at Yokohama Station. It’s been almost a year since the platforms were widened, but here’s another look after things have settled down. They are still doing some minor finishing work and escalator installation.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

On the Yokosuka Line platforms, looking northeast in the direction of Tōkyō.
As the work was conducted overnight between 2010.04.24 and 2010.04.25, they didn’t have time to do everything in one shot. When the widened sections opened the next day, they were covered in curing blankets, but since then JR East has been gradually installing tiles.










A Tōkyō-bound train (or perhaps beyond to Chiba) waits on the inbound side of the platform, which was the side that got the extra width. This is the center platform section, where the tiling has been completed. I’m really liking these types of canopies, as they let in a lot of light. Since there is supposed to be a major station tenant building project (a joint development between Tōkyū and JR), maybe they will give the other JR platforms the same treatment.










The south end of the platform is still covered in curing blankets. The escalator on the right is supposed to be new, and looks finished. However, it’s chained off at the moment, so perhaps they’re still working on it, or they may be doing some work on the concourse level beneath.










They are still in the process of installing an escalator at this location.


----------



## quashlo

*Musashi Kosugi Station construction update*

Now, a long overdue update on the work at JR Musashi Kosugi Station (2011.03.20). Most of the complex construction work for the new connecting passage connecting the Nambu Line and the Yokosuka Line / Shōnan-Shinjuku Line appears complete, and they are now installing the mechanical stuff (i.e., moving walkways).
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

At the outbound (Tachikawa-bound) platform of the Nambu Line, we can already see the moving walkway taking shape. The slope is more gentle than a typical escalator, and each direction is double-width.










Apparently, the walkways on this section are not continuous, but instead two units placed in series, in each direction. The stairwell is on the left.










At the “underpass”. The stairwell may seem a little generous, but there is heavy transfer traffic in both directions (Tōkyū to Yokosuka Line and Yokosuka Line to Tōkyū). I believe the existing temporary passage gets quite congested during rush hour. 










On the Yokosuka Line platforms. This particular location will use regular escalators, but once you get down to ground level, it’s moving walkway.


----------



## quashlo

*Shinagawa Station construction updates: Part 1*

A more recent update (2011.03.20) of the work at JR Shinagawa Station as part of the Tōhoku Through Line. I had posted another update recently, but I was late on that, and there’s been a lot of progress since then.

First, a view of the trackwork at the north end.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

From the Tōkaidō Line outbound platform, looking north towards Tōkyō at the various modifications to the track layout. Judging from the color of the ballast, it looks like the second switch in the middle was recently added or modified.










The new double crossover, about 2- to 3-carlengths down the platform. In the distance is a 285 series _Sunrise Express_ EMU sleeper train used on _Sunrise Seto_ and _Sunrise Izumi_ services. 










Looking at the two island platforms which are currently only used irregularly. They are taking the 4 island platforms and 8 tracks for the Tōkaidō Line and downsizing them to 3 island platforms and 6 tracks, widening the platforms in the process.










Further down the platform…
Looks like they’ve laid as much of this new track as they can at this particular location until they can decommission the existing outbound track. Looking above, we can estimate where the ultimate edge of the outbound platform will be once fully widened. Since the inside outbound track will be switched over, the outside outbound track may take a bit longer, as they will have to remove the existing inside outbound track first.










Looking down at the canopy from the elevated station concourse. The center island platform looks almost complete. Judging from the orientation of the canopy relative to the tracks, it’s likely this is the final configuration and not a temporary one.


----------



## quashlo

*Shinagawa Station construction updates: Part 2*

A closer look at the widened Platforms 9 / 10.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

In the original configuration, there was quite a large gap between Platforms 9 / 10 and Platforms 11 / 12, which curved east at the north end parallel with the Yokosuka Line. The widened Platforms 9 / 10 now parallel Platforms 11 / 12 a little more closely, with the reduced gap now becoming extra platform width.










Looking at the new platform sections from Platform 9. Judging from the way the left edge curves, I suspect they may actually be realigning Platform 9 a bit as well, but we’ll see later. Compared to some of the existing platforms at Shinagawa Station, this seems quite wide, but will no doubt be necessary if through-servicing Utsunomiya Line, Takasaki Line, and / or Jōban Line trains will be terminating here (Shinagawa is home to a large office district).










It’s wide enough at this particular location to do a full escalator pair plus stairwell. I think in the last update, all we saw was the steel frame, but these are now quickly taking shape. With the track already laid and work progressing on the platform facilities, it may not be long before this new section of Platform 10 is in service.










Inside the elevated station concourse, where they are tearing out the walls on this section for the new escalators and stairwell. Interesting to note is that the existing stairwell is adjacent on the left. They could ultimately demolish it once the new access is complete, or perhaps they will tear down the walls on the right side and connect it (?).










Moving down to platform level, where they’ve fenced off the sections of Platform 10 they are currently widening. It seems possible that once the widened Platform 10 is open they will try and shave off some of Platform 9, which could then allow them to “cascade” over the rest of the JR platforms at the station: Yamanote Line, Keihin-Tōhoku Line, and the Tōkaidō Line (inbound direction). Unfortunately, JR East hasn’t released a whole lot of info on this project, so it’s difficult to know the full scope of the changes at the station, but perhaps a full-out upgrade of the station isn’t entirely out of the question.


----------



## quashlo

*Shinagawa Station construction updates: Part 3*

Now a look at the trackwork on the south end.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Outbound Tōkaidō Line platform looking south, where they are building a platform extension. Because the new double crossover is about 2- to 3-carlengths down the platform at the north end, they will need to extend by the same distance at the south end in order to preserve the platform length. There needs to be at least 300 m of platform to accommodate the full-length 15-car trains. For bearings, the Yokosuka Line platforms are on the left. Right now, they appear to be working on the canopy.










Platform 10. Like the north end, it seems likely they will connect the two canopies together.










Looking south, we can see that they appear to building a new outbound track. Given how Platform 10 curves a little, it seems likely the extension to Platform 11 will also follow the same curve. It may only look straight now due to the need to not intrude on the existing outbound track at center.










Looking south from Platforms 9 / 10. Closest to us on the left is the new Track 10, and then the new Track 11. I wonder if this is the final configuration for Track 10, or if they will add another switch (or do some other changes) later. If they are going to modify Platform 9, it seems they would want to use Platform 10 as a replacement once all the widening is complete, which may explain why Track 10 leads straight into Track 9.










Another view, this time from the Yokosuka Line platforms. We can just barely see the new Track 11, which it appears will eventually be connected to Track 12 in that area with freshly laid ballast. I think once Platform 11 is widened out, they will go back and start tinkering with Track 12, which currently has a bit of a kink.










Lots of progress on this project, but this one seems particularly interesting since no one other than JR really knows the full extent of the work.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Disaster could upset Auckland plans to borrow Kawasaki LRV
> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/transport/...ectid=10712746


I don't see why the Tohoku Earthquake would have any affect- KHI's rolling stock operation is in Hyogo, some 600km away from the affected area. In fact, Western Japan, Tokai, and Hokkaido are humming along just fine, and life goes on as it always has.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> JR West rescinds reduced service plans after news of replacement carbon brushes
> http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/new...4520026-n1.htm


Good to hear this news. When I was in Kansai a couple of weeks ago, the in-train announcements were of these upcoming service cutbacks. I was worried some of the older rolling stock might even be put of service permanently b/c of these developments. I hope to experience a few more years of 103 and 113 series operation, if possible.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

^^ *k.k.jetcar*, the links to both the articles you posted don't work. If you roll over the links, you'll see that the shortened address isn't just for show, it's the real address that the browser will try to use.


----------



## manrush

I was wondering something (don't I always): is there a difference in fares between local and rapid services?

I mean, is there a good juxtaposition for both modes of travel on the urban railways?


----------



## AG

manrush said:


> I was wondering something (don't I always): is there a difference in fares between local and rapid services?
> 
> I mean, is there a good juxtaposition for both modes of travel on the urban railways?


Japanese railway companies don't generally charge different fares for local and rapid services. However, they do charge an extra fee for limited express services, which are another level up on the rapid services. To complicated the matter further, some railway lines run various types of rapid services, and some railways run green cars on their regular commuter trains (JR East) which are special seating cars which also have an extra fee in addition to the usual fare.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Gag Halfrunt said:


> ^^ *k.k.jetcar*, the links to both the articles you posted don't work. If you roll over the links, you'll see that the shortened address isn't just for show, it's the real address that the browser will try to use.


Thanks. I just quoted those article headers to indicate which post I was referring to. You can get the actual link by going back to the OP. I didn't want to hog bandwidth by quoting the whole post.


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin Main Line construction updates: Part 1*

Next, an update on a continuous grade-separation project in the Kansai area that hasn’t been getting much attention: the Hanshin Main Line between Sumiyoshi and Ashiya in Kōbe City. The project involves elevating about 4 km of the line, eliminating 11 grade crossings, reconnecting 33 roads that have been cut off by the tracks, and constructing 3 new frontage roads. Two stations—Ōgi and Fukae—will become elevated stations.

First, let’s look at Ōgi Station.
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

On Platform 2 (for Amagasaki, Umeda, Namba, and Nara), looking east.










Plan view of the section being elevated.










Rendering of Ōgi Station at the construction site. Lots of blue, which is meant to represent the character blue in the local placename “Ōgi”, as well as the water of Ōgi Harbor.










Another panel at the construction site showing the general process. Ōgi is a four-track station, which means twice the amount of temporary infrastructure that normally needs to be constructed in elevation projects. The temporary tracks will be constructed on the north side. 










Currently, they’ve already completed all the temporary tracks. They may only be used for a few years, but they look good enough to be permanent.










Moving to the west end of the platform, looking west towards Sannomiya. Now that the temporary tracks have been completed and they’ve removed the old tracks, they should be starting on the foundations for the columns supporting the new aerial structure.










A Kintetsu train on a through-service rapid express bound for Sannomiya.


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin Main Line construction updates: Part 2*

Next, Fukae Station:
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

All the infrastructure here is temporary. The work for the permanent facilities is happening on the other side of the fencing.










From the temporary inbound track (towards Umeda and Namba), looking east. To the left is the temporary outbound track for Sannomiya.










Rendering almost looks longer than 120 m… I wonder if they are taking this opportunity to increase the platform lengths on the Main Line, which typically can only handle six-car trains.



















After completion of the elevation of this section, the Hanshin Main Line will be 90% grade-separated.


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin Main Line construction updates: Part 3*

Next, another grade-separation project on the Hanshin Main Line surrounding Naruo Station in Nishinomiya City. Approx. 1.9 km of the line between Mukogawa and Kōshien Stations will be elevated as part of the project. Estimated cost is approx. ¥29.7 billion and the full project is scheduled for completion in FY2019.
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_










Overview of the project. This is one of the smaller grade-separation projects, typically involving the elevation of a single station as part of the redevelopment and renewal of the entire station area.










A very simple render at the construction site… Naruo is a pretty minor station, so only a small taxi pool and transit plaza. However, there’s a large lot directly outside the station which it appears they might end up using as a station plaza (?). Seems a little big, though, so maybe they will try and build something on it.










Compared to the project between Sumoyishi and Ashiya, this one is a fairly recent start, and they are only just constructing the first temporary track, in the inbound direction (towards Umeda). The track is already laid, actually, and they seem pretty close to making the switch-out.










Temporary platform and track. Again, no frills but still looks good enough to be permanent. Once they switch-out the first track, they can demolish the old track and switch-out the second track to the temporary facilities.



















In addition to the work at Naruo Station, one station west at Kōshien Station there are plans for major upgrades to help relieve platform crowding, particularly during game days at the baseball stadium.


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin Main Line construction updates: Part 4*

Final installment is on Mikage Station in Kōbe City. This is one of the weird stations on the line, a major four-track station located an incredibly sharp curve (140 m radius for inner tracks and 160 m outer radius for outer tracks). Hanshin trains are slightly smaller than typical commuter EMUs, but still leave very little platform width and have difficulty negotiating the curves, having to slow down to 35 km/h through the station. Since the opening of the Namba Line meant that standard-size Kintetsu cars would be operating on the line, they actually had to shave off some of the platforms to avoid scraping. 

Starting in 2010, Hanshin has been implementing improvements at the station: installing barrier-free upgrades (new escalators and elevators), raising the platform height, installing gap fillers on the platforms, and constructing a pedestrian bridge linking the station to Mikage Classe (a large shopping center directly outside the station that includes a Hanshin department store). The total cost of these improvements is about ¥300 million.
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

The Mikage Tower Residences, a new condominium tower built together with Mikage Classe as part of a redevelopment project outside the station. Hanshin, as well as Kintetsu Real Estate, have a hand in the tower.










Pedestrian bridge to Mikage Classe










Pedestrian bridge and transit plaza. Kōbe has got to be one of the best cities in Japan when it comes to new developments… They’re always coming out with really high-quality stuff. Perhaps the only complaint about the bridge might be the lack of a canopy, 










The “clash” of old and new where the pedestrian bridge connects into the station. They’re still renovating this, so eventually it should look new as well.










The new second-floor faregate entrance that was added as part of the station upgrade. Things here, including the station attendant booth, are still temporary.










Finally, the platforms, which are quite narrow even by Japanese standards.


----------



## coth

What i don't understand is what is the reason to elevate so many tracks and stations? So large amount of money just to make it nicer and slightly more modern?


----------



## SamuraiBlue

coth said:


> What i don't understand is what is the reason to elevate so many tracks and stations? So large amount of money just to make it nicer and slightly more modern?


It is to optimize efficiency while securing safety by segregating the trains with other modes of traffic in which both mode can speed up with out influencing one another.
Efficiency generates better economy leading to lower cost with higher profit.

That is why.


----------



## loefet

^^ To be able to offer greater service (more and longer trains) and reduce the footprint the railway is using. And removing grade crossings is also a great safety aspect and also improves access between neighbourhoods. 
They are running so many trains in Japan that some grade crossings are shut for hours during rush hour....


----------



## quashlo

coth said:


> What i don't understand is what is the reason to elevate so many tracks and stations? So large amount of money just to make it nicer and slightly more modern?


The station improvements are only a secondary reason. The primary reason is safety (for the train passengers, as well as for all the peds, bicyclists, and drivers using the grade crossings). Then there's a slew of secondary reasons, some of which others have already noted:

Improved reliability of train services (no grade crossings → no accidents → no service disruptions)
Reduced roadway congestion at crossings (improves travel time for everyone using the crossings, as the arms can stay down for the good part of an hour)
Improved connectivity of the neighborhood (people no longer have to go through the station or wait at a crossing to get to the other side of the tracks). This can help spur redevelopment and improve the overall attractiveness of the neighborhood.
Gives an excuse for needed upgrades like accessibility improvements, general renovation, capacity (longer platforms), etc.
Just ask yourself:
Who builds a high-capacity urban line nowadays that ISN'T fully grade-separated?
Some of these crossings effectively shut down during the rush hour because there's too many trains:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=71704617&postcount=2779


----------



## quashlo

*New exit at Ōsaka Station opens: Part 1*

As part of the various improvements to JR Ōsaka Station, a new exit recently opened at the station on 2011.04.11, and commuters can now see the whole platform bridge that spans the track (previously, only one side was open, with the other boarded up while they did work on it).
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

Who knew this was what was behind those temporary walls? :lol:










The full-color LED departure boards look great.
(left) JR Takarazuka Line for Takarazuka, Sanda, Kinosaki Onsen, Tottori, and Kurayoshi
11:58 Local for Takarazuka, Track 6, approx. 4 min. late
12:03 Limited express _Hamakaze 3_ for Kasumi, Track 4
12:05 Rapid for Takarazuka, Track 3
12:11 Limited express _Kōnotori 9_ for Kinosaki Onsen, Track 4
(center left) JR Kōbe Line for Sannomiya, Nishi-Akashi, and Himeji
12:00 Special rapid (_shin-kaisoku_) for Himeji, Track 5
12:05 Rapid for Kōbe and Kakogawa, Track 5
12:07 Local for Suma, Track 6
12:15 Special rapid for Himeji, Track 5
(center right) JR Kyōto Line for Shin-Ōsaka, Takatsuki, and Kyōto
12:00 Special rapid for Maibara and Nagahama, Track 8
12:02 Local for Takatsuki, Track 7
12:10 Rapid for Kyōto and Yasu, Track 8
12:11 Local for Takatsuki, Track 7
(right) Hokuriku Line for Fukui, Kanazawa, and Toyama
12:12 Limited express _Thunderbird 19_ for Wakura Onsen, Track 11
12:42 Limited express _Thunderbird 21_ for Toyama, Track 11
13:42 Limited express _Thunderbird 23_ for Toyama, Track 11










For Kyōto Line, Kōbe Line, and Takarazuka Line trains, special rapids are blue, rapids are orange, and locals are white. The red ones are _tokkyū_ (limited express).










Fairly large digital signage (i.e., advertisement) installation. These are Sharp PNV601s—at 6.5 mm, the thinnest such model in the world. Up to 25 individual screens can be connected together and operated as a single unit. These are 12 across, and there are two of these 134 cm x 908 cm installations at the north and south of the platform bridge. 










Looking further down, they’ve got another digital signage installation of the more conventional type. This is a 2×6 orientation (268 cm × 453 cm).




























This new exit is called the Bridge Exit (officially, JR West is calling it “Bridge Gate”, but I don’t like using “gate” for “口”). It opens onto the platform bridge / public passage that spans across the entire station from the North Gate Building to the South Gate Building (the elevated station concourse is actually inside the platform bridge, but just separated off by faregates).










From the north end of the platform bridge, looking up at the new canopy.










Next, a video tour:





_Source: *ms110816* on YouTube_

Overall, more awesomeness by JR West. The new station is definitely something to see for both railfans or regular visitors to the Kansai area. We are getting pretty close to the official grand opening on 2011.05.04.


----------



## quashlo

*New exit at Ōsaka Station opens: Part 2*

Next, a more comprehensive photo series.

First up is the digital signage.
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

Perhaps a bit reminiscent of the Shinagawa Station installation, with the V-shaped double-screen units. Of course, all the advertisements are for the new station building grand opening on 2011.05.04.




























An ad for Lucua Ōsaka, the new shopping center inside the east half of the North Gate Building, managed by JR West.










A few more of the 1×12 installations inside the platform bridge.




























Two more installations at the Atrium Square. These are from Panasonic, possibly their 3.4 m × 1.8 m plasma models (world’s largest, full-HD+3D capable, costing ¥5 million apiece).


----------



## quashlo

*New exit at Ōsaka Station opens: Part 3*

Next, the new platform bridge and Bridge Exit.
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

Overview.
At left is the South Gate Building housing the Daimaru Umeda department store. The North Gate Building on the right is covered up with a semi-translucent film to hide what’s underneath since none of the stores on that side are open yet.










Starting our tour at the “South Gate”…




























Looking down the platform bridge from the south end. To the left are the escalators leading to the Time Square (located on the roof of the bridge), just one of the station’s many new open spaces. The Time Square will open on 2011.05.04.










New Bridge Exit



















Looking at the platform bridge from the north end.










Proceeding further north, looking back. Escalator and stairwell to the Time Square are at left.


----------



## quashlo

*New exit at Ōsaka Station opens: Part 4*

West side of the platform bridge / elevated station concourse. Would be able to get some nice views on the catwalk as it’s very close to the trains, but it looks like it’s for maintenance only. However, there’s still the view from the Time Square on the roof of the platform bridge.










Awesome… :drool:










Entrance to the office floors in the North Gate Building.










Looking through the glass at the office area… It’s not open yet.










Entrance to the new JR Ōsaka Mitsukoshi Isetan department store. The JR station complex will have two department stores (JR Ōsaka Mitsukoshi Isetan in the North Gate Building and Daimaru in the South Gate Building), plus Lucua, a Tōkyū Hands, a 12-screen cineplex (largest in the Kinki region), a daycare facility, a sports club, office space, and some other uses—it definitely earns the name Ōsaka Station City.










From the north end, looking up at the Time Square.



















Platform canopies on the west end










They are supposed to remove these, and it appears that some of that work has already started.


----------



## quashlo

*New exit at Ōsaka Station opens: Part 5*

Next, the Atrium Square:
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_










Looking down at the Atrium Square. Just a stone’s throw away is Block A of the Umeda North Yard redevelopment (“Ume-Kita”), which will fill the area immediately north of the station with several new office towers. It’s apparently very windy in this section, as the wind just funnels straight through the North Gate, but hopefully that will improve once Block A and the rest of the Ume-Kita towers are completed. The other “problem” is the rain, but then again, this is a sort of “grey” area that’s not quite inside or outside the station. Trying to keep the rain out would pretty much kill the beauty of the Atrium Square when it’s not raining.










Atrium Square from the west end










From east end



















Entrance to the JR Ōsaka Mitsukoshi Isetan department store










Entrance to Lucua


----------



## quashlo

*New exit at Ōsaka Station opens: Part 6*

You can go through this set of doors and onto the second-floor north-side passage along the North Gate Building to get to Hankyū Umeda Station and the Hankyū Department Store.










The passage leading to Hankyū.










Looking down the passage from the east end.










Leads to the Carillon Square, only partially open currently…



















First-floor transit plaza. This may be another area for improvement, as apparently the fencing for the bus stops does not allow for crossing the road.


----------



## quashlo

*New exit at Ōsaka Station opens: Part 7*

Lastly, the new elevated station concourse inside the platform bridge. The concourse is inside the faregates, so I guess these retail shops are _ekinaka_ in the strictest sense of the term.
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_










Four-screen-wide departure board










Full-color LED with high resolution, making it very easy to read.
16:30 Special rapid (_shin-kaisoku_) for Himeji and Aboshi, Track 5, approx. 6 min. late
16:35 Rapid for Himeji and Aboshi, Track 5
16:37 Local for Nishi-Akashi, Track 6










Center of the concourse










From the north end of the concourse.
16:23 Limited express _Kōnotori 16_ for Shin-Ōsaka, Track 10
17:00 Special rapid for Maibara and Nagahama, Track 9
17:15 Special rapid for Kyōto and Yasu, Track 9
17:22 Limited express _Kōnotori 18_ for Shin-Ōsaka, Track 10










The paid and non-paid areas at the north end are separated by a shoulder-height glass fence.


----------



## kostya

^^ Amazing update! Thanks kay:


----------



## dumbfword

Station looks great! thanks for the update! :cheers:


----------



## manrush

Well, I looked at that network map you made, quashlo. I was suprised to see that the Asakusa subway line followed the entire alignment of Keikyu and some alignment of Keisei. Does that mean that the Asakusa Line can, in theory, be used as a through-service to areas in Kanagawa and Chiba?


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

^^ Yes, and not just in theory. 


> The Toei Asakusa Line (都営地下鉄浅草線, Toei Chikatetsu Asakusa-sen) is a subway line of the Tokyo Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation (Toei) network in Tokyo, Japan. The line runs between Nishi-Magome in Ōta and Oshiage in Sumida. The Asakusa Line was the first subway line in Japan to offer through services with a private railway. Today, it has more through services to other lines than any other subway line in Tokyo. The Keihin Electric Express Railway (Keikyū) operates through trains on the Keikyū Main Line to Misakiguchi and the Keikyū Airport Line to Haneda Airport. The Keisei Electric Railway operates through trains on the Keisei Oshiage Line to Inba-Nihon-Idai and the Keisei Main Line to Narita Airport, and the Shibayama Railway runs trains via the Keisei Main Line and the Shibayama Railway Line to Shibayama-Chiyoda.


----------



## quashlo

*Hiroshima City to break ground on new public passage at Hiroshima Station*
http://www.chugoku-np.co.jp/News/Tn201102090026.html



> In FY2011, Hiroshima City will break ground on a north-south public passage for JR Hiroshima Station (Minami Ward, Hiroshima City), with the goal of improving mobility and revitalizing the surrounding neighborhood. In coordination with the construction of the public passage, JR West will expand retail space inside the station, strengthening the _ekinaka_ (station retail) business at the station.
> 
> The public passage is slated for completion in FY2017 and would connect the South Exit plaza and Shinkansen Exit (North Exit) plaza, stretching 180 m long and about 15 m wide. The track overpass located outside the faregates and connecting to the Shinkansen Exit will be demolished, with the new public passage constructed in its place. People will be able to pass north-south through the station without having to pass through the faregates.
> 
> On both sides of the public passage, JR West will construct space for retail facilities and an elevated station concourse. The total retail space in the station will increase to 1.6 times the current size.
> 
> The total project cost for the public passage is approx. ¥12.7 billion, of which the city will fund 90 percent and JR 10 percent. The construction work is slated to be contracted out to the Urban Renaissance Agency (HQ: Yokohama City), the independent administrative corporation also serving as the lead on the Futaba no Sato (Higashi Ward) Land Readjustment Project at the North Exit of the station. The city has set aside approx. ¥600 million in its FY2011 budget for expenses related to final design and relocation of the station facilities.
> 
> The public passage will connect into a pedestrian-only deck to be constructed by the city at the North Exit of the station. The pedestrian deck will stretch out into three forks connecting to the Sheraton Hiroshima (opening in March in the Wakakusa area), condominium towers, and sidewalks. The pedestrian deck is also slated for completion in FY2017.


Some pictures:
_Source: Hiroshima City_

Shinkansen Exit and the area for the Futaba no Sato Land Readjustment Project. This photo is old, but the tower on the east side of the station plaza is the new Sheraton Hiroshima… In this photo, it’s just been plopped it in using Photoshop, along with the pedestrian deck connecting into the Shinkansen Exit of the station.










Blue line with dashed squares is the new public passage through the station.
Blue line with dashed circles is the pedestrian deck.










There’s also already an underground passage spanning the width of the station north-south, but the public passage would add a second alternative through the station.
(Just ignore the first two-thirds of the video… I think this must have been taken by a Carp fan…)





_Source: *omu0mu* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Takamatsu City considers LRT system*
http://mainichi.jp/area/kagawa/news/20110414ddlk37010601000c.html



> Takamatsu City is aiming to implement a light rail transit (LRT) system. Since the vehicles are low-floor, there is no height difference with the platforms, making the trains easy to use for the elderly and passengers in wheelchairs. And since the trains run on electricity, LRT has benefits in minimal environmental impacts and mobility within the city thanks to short station spacing. However, even within City Hall, some are cautious of the project: “We can build it, but if no one uses it, there’s no point. I’m not sure we can secure enough passengers.”
> 
> The LRT project is also the centerpiece of Mayor Ōnishi Hideto’s “Interconnected Hub Compact Eco-City” vision. The plan calls for establishing high-density centers in the urban parts of the city with a complete supplement of lifestyle functions, improving government efficiency. A highly convenient public transit system is critical in connecting these hubs.
> 
> Mayor Ōnishi has expressed his interest in introducing an LRT system, and in the comprehensive city transportation plan drafted in November of last year, an LRT system was identified as a mid- to long-term goal to be achieved by 2028. However, the committee responsible for implementing the transportation plan has only said it will “consider” the possibility of the LRT system. One member of the committee remarks, “It’s a good ideal to have, but there are obstacles, and the city will need to tone down the plan.”
> 
> One of these obstacles is the high cost. In Toyama City, the only city in Japan to have introduced a true LRT system (as of March 2010), the LRT project used existing JR tracks. The total project cost was ¥5.8 billion, with Toyama City footing ¥2.7 billion. Takamatsu City has estimated a capital investment ranging from ¥3.5 billion to ¥9.0 billion for six alignment alternatives, including a route between JR Takamatsu Station and Takamatsu–Kotohira Electric Railroad’s (Kotoden) Busshōzan Station that would reuse the Kotoden tracks. “When considering cost vs. benefit, we need to consider whether the LRT is really needed. It’s possible that we may have to shelve the plan,” admitted the project manager.
> 
> In addition, according to a 2009 city survey (3,270 responses), 53.4 percent of citizens rely on automobiles. Citizens have drifted away from use of public transit, moving to the suburbs and decreasing the city’s population density in a vicious cycle.
> 
> Meanwhile, there is fear that elderly citizens who can’t drive cars will become “mobility refugees”. One woman (79) from Miyawaki 2-chōme who visits the Prefectural Central Hospital—scheduled to be moved from its current location in Banchō 5-chōme to Asahimachi 1-chōme in 2013—says, “If they move to Asahimachi, I won’t be able to easily go to the hospital by bike anymore. It’d be great if they build the LRT, as it will be more convenient.”
> 
> In an effort to change public perception regarding automobile dependence, since 2008 the city has closed off parts of the city to traffic as part of “car-free days”, and sponsored events such as bike rides. This autumn, the city will operate a circulator bus running through the central city. The program is a field trial to determine just how much demand there is for public transit. The city is hopeful about the programs: “We want people to get away from cars, and help get public transit back on track. Introduction of the LRT system needs to be a phased process.”
> 
> Transport policy has a major effect on urban planning and the lifestyles of citizens, and a paradigm shift in perception together with citizens is needed.


Possible LRT alignments from the city’s transportation plan:
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...307,134.043503&spn=0.139785,0.338173&t=p&z=12

In other Takamatsu news, Kotoden’s extended evening schedule, which adds another 40 minutes to an hour before the last train departures (last trains now leave Kawaramachi past 12:00 am), has been continued this year as well. Good news, and will hopefully get more people to ride.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West announces renovation of central concourse at Sannomiya Station*
http://www.kobe-np.co.jp/news/shakai/0003954936.shtml



> JR West has broken ground on upgrade works to the central concourse area at JR Sannomiya Station (Chūō Ward, Kōbe City). In addition to constructing restrooms and other facilities inside the Central Exit, the railway will renovate stores inside the station. The construction cost is approx. ¥1.7 billion, and completion is scheduled for late March 2013.
> 
> JR West is currently considering largescale improvements to the station, including replacement of the 11-story Sannomiya Terminal Building on the south side of the station, but will first improve the convenience of the central concourse area.
> 
> According to JR West, the restrooms will be constructed in space inside the faregates at the Central Exit currently occupied by the station administrative office. In addition to increasing the number of stalls and installing the railway-y’s first warm-water washlet seats among its _zairaisen_ (conventional line) stations, JR West will also add baby chairs and powder corners to the women’s restrooms. A multi-purpose room will be constructed near the restrooms, with space to nurse children or sit down.
> 
> The railway will demolish the restrooms outside the faregates at the East Exit and convert them to retail space. In addition, the railway will modify the placement of retail shops in the central concourse and East Exit area, opening a convenience store, beauty products store, and other shops. The railway will also add faregates at the East Exit.
> 
> Daily entries and exits at Sannomiya Station are approx. 235,000 (FY2009). The station was elevated in 1930 and has been through several renovations already.


----------



## quashlo

*Hanykū movie to debut April 23*

“Hanykū Densha” (lit. “Hanykū Line”) will debut in the Kansai area on 2011.04.23 and nationally 2011.04.29. This is a movie based on a book about the life stories of various people who live along the Hanykū Imazu Line. Stars some pretty big names in Nakatani Miki and Toda Erika. The movie is produced by Tōhō, which is a part of the Hanykū-Hanshin-Tōhō Group alongside Hanykū-Hanshin Holdings (which operates Hanykū Corporation and Hanshin Electric Railway trains in the Kansai area).

The Imazu Line features big in the movie, and there’s plenty of scenes at stations or on moving trains.

90 s preview:






As for movies about trains, they are also making a sequel to the RAILWAYS movie that debuted last year, focusing on the Toyama Chihō Railroad.


----------



## quashlo

*Kyōto City finalizes plan for South Exit at Kyōto Station*
http://www.kyoto-np.co.jp/politics/article/20110309000056



> On March 9, Kyōto City compiled an improvement plan for the South Exit (Hachijō Exit) of Kyōto Station in Minami Ward. The city will eliminate the city-operated parking lot and consolidate the bus stops for fixed-route bus lines in the center, reorganizing the area to give priority to public transit. The city will discuss the plan with stakeholders including JR and taxi companies, with the aim of breaking ground in FY2013.
> 
> At the South Exit of Kyōto Station, the parking lot is located in the center adjacent to the station, with bus stops for municipal buses and airport buses scattered across four different locations. In an effort to improve the current situation, where users of public transit are saddled with more inconvenience compared to users of private automobiles, the city published a draft plan in June of last year, and has been devising a detailed plan.
> 
> According to the plan, the city would demolish the parking lot (40 spaces) and taxi pool (66 spaces) near the center of the South Exit area and re-designate it as a “pick-up / drop-off zone” for use by taxis and private autos. Bus stops for fixed-route buses will be consolidated into an area near the zone, improving convenience.
> 
> The taxi pool would be relocated to the west side, while sightseeing buses and long-distance buses bound for the airport would be consolidated in the east side. The city will narrow the six-lane (34 m wide) Hachijō-dōri, widening the sidewalk.
> 
> There have been past improvement plans for the South Exit, including a proposal in 1996 to expand the second-floor area of the train station above Hachijō-dōri as a rooftop space, and a 2006 plan to extend the station’s north-south public passage and build an overpass over the road. But as a result of fiscal problems and difficulties in establishing consensus among the stakeholders, the plans fell through.
> 
> This time, several individual taxicab associations have submitted a petition to the Kyōto City Council, claiming that the South Exit will be inconvenient for taxi users and that the business situation for taxis could worsen. It’s expected that there may be some difficulties on the negotiating table as a result.
> 
> The Kyōto City Planning Bureau says, “If realized, this will be the first major upgrade (to the South Exit) since the opening of the Tōkaidō Shinkansen in 1964. We are hoping to convince stakeholders and complete the work as soon as possible.”
> 
> _Orange = pedestrian realm
> Purple = taxis
> Green = fixed-route buses
> Blue = Sightseeing / long-distance buses_


----------



## quashlo

*More 12-car trains on the JR West shin-kaisoku services*

With the recent schedule change on 2011.03.12, JR West greatly increased the number of 12-car trains operating _shin-kaisoku_ (special rapid) services on its urban network in the Ōsaka-Kōbe-Kyōto area. Some videos:

Mixed 223+225 series formation, passing Motomachi in Kōbe City (2011.03.23).





_Source: *55oresama* on YouTube_

12-car trains also made a debut on the Kosei Line. Here, a 12-car _shin-kaisoku_ bound for Himeji glides into Ōtsu-Kyō Station (2011.03.27).





_Source: *55oresama* on YouTube_

With the 2011.03.12 timetable changes, _shin-kaisoku_ trains also began stopping at Minami-Kusatsu Station in Kusatsu City. An eight-car local for Aboshi and a 12-car _shin-kaisoku_ for Nagahama meet at Minami-Kusatsu Station.





_Source: *661785* on YouTube_

South-side window view on a 223 series _shin-kaisoku_ from Kusatsu to Ishiyama, stopping at Minami-Kusatsu. In the approach to Minami-Kusatsu, it’s easy to see why Kusatsu City wanted to add a stop, with all the midrise blocks around the station.





_Source: *jnr381shinano* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Softbank expands Wi-Fi hot spots to all Toei Subway stations*
http://japan.internet.com/allnet/20110412/5.html



> On May 1, Softbank Mobile will begin service of its Softbank Wi-Fi Hot-Spots inside all stations on the Toei Subway.
> 
> Softbank Wi-Fi Hot-Spots are a wireless public LAN service provided by Softbank Mobile primarily in train stations, airports, and cafes across Japan. Softbank will now expand the service area to all stations on the Toei Subway, but Oshiage Station on the Asakusa Line; Shirokane–Takanawa, Shirokanedai, and Meguro Stations on the Mita Line; and Shinjuku Station on the Shinjuku Line are not included in the program.


The five stations left out were probably not included due to jurisdiction issues. Sengakuji Station (shared station with Keikyū) is part of the program because the Tōkyō Bureau of Transportation is responsible for managing the station. In contrast, these five stations are managed by through-servicing partners (Keisei Electric Railway at Oshiage; Tōkyō Metro at Shirokane–Takanawa, Shirokanedai, and Meguro; and Keiō Corporation at Shinjuku).


----------



## quashlo

*Ibaraki governor lobbies for Jōban Line through-services onto Tōhoku Through Line*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/ibaraki/20110309/CK2011030902000083.html



> In regards to the Tōkyō Through Line, a new route for the Jōban Line and other trains into Tōkyō Station being constructed by JR East, Governor Hashimoto Masaru made the following statement at a regular session of the Prefectural Council: “I will work hard to get JR East to have all limited expresses and as many mid-distance trains on the Jōban Line as possible to through-service into Tōkyō. The statement was a response to a general question by Hagiwara Yūji (LDP).
> 
> In May 2008, JR East broke ground on construction of new tracks and a viaduct between Ueno and Tōkyō Stations to allow trains on the Jōban Line, Utsunomiya Line, and Takasaki Line—currently terminating at Ueno Station—to continue all the way to Tōkyō Station. After completion of the new tracks in FY2013, it will be possible to through-service with the Tōkaidō Line, substantially relieving congestion on the parallel Yamanote Line and Keihin-Tōhoku Line.
> 
> However, it won’t be possible to through-service all trains onto the new line, and JR East spokespersons say that specific train operating patterns “have yet to be determined”. In his response, Governor Hashimoto stressed, “We are fast approaching the start of through-service to Tōkyō Station, and I want all stakeholders to come together and present a prefecture-wide front.”


Missed this article… This seems to be a heated topic of debate, given that they can only handle so many trains on the new line. The morning peak hour (0800-0900) arrivals at Ueno Station look like this:

Utsunomiya (Tōhoku Main) Line: 10 trains (Koga 1, Koganei 5, Utsnomiya 3, Kuroiso 1)
Takasaki Line: 10 trains (Kagohara 3, Fukaya 1, Takasaki 5, Maebashi 1)
Jōban Rapid Line (limited express): 2 trains (Katsuta 1, Iwaki 1)
Jōban Rapid Line (mid-distance): 9 trains (Tsuchiura 4, Mito 1, Katsuta 1, Takahagi 3)
Jōban Rapid Line (inner-suburban): 9 trains (Toride 6, Narita 3)
In total, there are 40 trains arriving at Ueno across the four tracks in question, which will funnel into two tracks when the Tōhoku Through Line opens. For Jōban Line trains heading outbound from Tōkyō, there would also be the issue of the level crossing with the Utsunomiya Line / Takasaki Line tracks, so flexibility is somewhat limited to bring in Jōban Line trains onto the Tōhoku Through Line. The easiest thing operationally would be to restrict through-service entirely to Utsunomiya Line and Takasaki Line trains, but that would be a little unfair to Jōban Line riders, since Utsunomiya Line and Takasaki Line riders already have a separate access through central Tōkyō on the west side of the Yamanote loop: the Shōnan-Shinjuku Line. It seems likely that each of the three lines feeding in will see at least a few trains running past Ueno.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō area earthquake update*

A small update on the latest news…

A couple of weeks ago, Tōkyō Metro announced that ridership was down compared to last year (big surprise…) by as much as 21%, primarily a result of decreased leisure travel in the wake of the earthquake, tsunami, and power plant situation. The railway examined ridership figures for the period of March 13-29, and found that commuter pass ridership was down by about 8% and non-commuter pass ridership was down by 21%. Apparently, this is the most severe short-term drop in ridership it has ever experienced. JR East is also taking losses, with revenues following the disaster (March 11-31) dropping 39.1% compared to last year (although a substantial portion of this is probably the Shinkansen, with less attributable to ridership drops in the Tōkyō commuter network).

Odakyū _Romancecar_ limited express service resumed 2011.04.16 on a temporary schedule of 22 daily roundtrips: 9 roundtrips out of Hakone, 7 out of Odawara, two each out of Katase Enoshima and the Gotemba Line (_Asagiri_), and 2 other roundtrips. They have officially said this will only last until 2011.04.28, as the proposed schedule of services for the Golden Week holiday period (2011.04.29 to 2011.05.08) depends on the load on the power grid as well as the ridership on trains on the temporary _Romancecar_ schedule.

Clips at Odawara, Hakone Yumoto, and Shinjuku, including 7000 series LSE, 50000 series VSE, and 60000 series MSE trains. The first day at least looked pretty busy. The trains featured がんばろう日本 (_Ganbarō Nippon_, “Don’t give up, Japan”) stickers.





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*JICA moves forward with financing Jakarta MRT; tender opened*
http://www.nasdaq.com/aspx/stock-ma...for-155-trillion-jakarta-mrt-project-official



> JAKARTA -(Dow Jones)- PT Mass Rapid Transport Jakarta Friday opened the tender for the construction of the first commuter rail line in the country, which is estimated to cost IDR15.5 trillion ($1.8 billion) an official said.
> 
> "This is for the construction of the first section, for which IDR12 trillion will be financed by JICA," Railway Director General Tunjung Inderawan told reporters, referring to the Japan International Cooperation Agency.
> 
> "Hopefully the construction can start this year and be completed by 2014," Inderawan added.
> 
> PT MRT Jakarta announced in several local newspapers Friday that the main contractors for the surface and underground sections of the rail line must be Japanese companies, while the subcontractors may be companies from any country.
> 
> Applications must be submitted by May 31, the company said.
> 
> Indonesia's capital badly needs a mass rapid transport system as its road network hasn't kept up with the growing number of cars. The city's notorious traffic jams are estimated to cause around IDR12.8 trillion in losses annually.
> 
> President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono has also ordered a study into moving the capital to another area to help ease the chronic traffic problems.


Another project where JICA is providing technical assistance (initial feasibility studies, etc.) and financing support. So far, there are no signs of any major impacts to overseas infrastructure financing by JICA as a result of the disaster, but then again, most of these are smaller projects.

Wonder who will be selected…


----------



## quashlo

*U.S. forces help clean up JR Senseki Line*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/dy/national/T110421005683.htm



> SENDAI--The Self-Defense Forces and the U.S. Army Japan on Thursday launched "Operation Soul Train," a project to clear debris from stations and railway tracks on the JR Senseki Line in Miyagi Prefecture.
> 
> East Japan Railway Co. has been removing debris and restoring damaged railway tracks on the Senseki Line, which connects Aoba Dori Station in Sendai and Ishinomaki Station.
> 
> Due to severe damage, particularly in coastal areas, the SDF and the U.S. Army Japan decided to assist the efforts at the request of the Miyagi prefectural government.
> 
> About 40 U.S. soldiers and 16 SDF personnel removed a refrigerator and a vending machine that had been washed into Nobiru Station in Higashi-Matsushima in the prefecture by tsunami triggered by the March 11 earthquake. They also used heavy machinery to clear debris left on the platform.
> 
> The U.S. Army Japan named the operation "Soul Train." Col. Alan Neyland, who leads the operation, said that they wanted to put U.S. and Japanese soul into the restoration of the Senseki Line.
> 
> The phrase "Soul Train" is well known in the United States as the title of a popular musical TV program that ran for decades.


ANN news report (2011.04.21).
The operation will last until 2011.04.29, and will include the adjacent Rikuzen Ono Station as well.





_Source: *Monet570602* on YouTube_

In other Senseki Line news, the Aoba-dōri – Kozuru Shinden section of the line was reopened 2011.04.15 after being shut down a second time following the aftershock on 2011.04.07. On 2011.04.19, service was restored on the section between Kozuru Shinden and Higashi-Shiogama, securing a critical means of travel for many commuters in the Sendai area.

ANN news report (2011.04.19).
Rush hour returns in force to Sendai Station. Service is about 80 percent of the regular schedule.


----------



## quashlo

*Sendai – Ichinoseki section of the Tōhoku Main Line reopens*

In another step towards the restoration of the commuter network around Sendai, the Sendai – Ichinoseki section of the Tōhoku Main Line reopened yesterday (2011.04.21). This was the last section to still remain closed, and the full length of the line from Tōkyō to Morioka is now reopened.

TBS news report (2011.04.21):


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō area limited expresses resume service*

Service on critical limited expresses including the _Narita Express_ and _Skyliner_ was resumed some time ago, but some of the less important (?) limited express services have only recently been reinstated.

As mentioned earlier, Odakyū’s _Romancecar_ service was reinstated on 2011.04.16. Here’s a few more clips on that piece of good news.

Odakyū 60000 series MSE returns to service (2011.04.16):





_Source: *88masato* on YouTube_

More MSE action (2011.04.16):





_Source: *ISO8* on YouTube_

Odakyū 60000 series VSE returns to service (2011.04.16). This one has some clips inside the lead car and a short cab view at the end showing the approach into Hakone Yumoto Station, including the cleaning ladies bowing as the train glides into the platform. Ridership levels look good, which would seem to be a good sign overall.





_Source: *88masato* on YouTube_

For the Golden Week period starting 2011.04.29, Odakyū will run the _Romancecar_ service at close to a regular schedule, with only some trains during the midday period canceled. The through-services with the Tōkyō Metro Chiyoda Line will also resume on the same day.

Keikyū’s _Wing_ service, a special “home-liner” service similar to the _TJ Liner_ on the Tōbu Tōjō Line, was reinstated on 2011.04.18. Some clips from 2011.04.19:





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

Aside from a few exceptions including Keisei’s _Cityliner_ service, I believe all private railway limited express and premium-fare services in the Tōkyō area have resumed service.


----------



## makita09

quashlo said:


> _Source: *88masato* on YouTube_


I adore the way the driver gets in his cockpit! Thats cool


----------



## Rick H

manrush said:


> Well, I looked at that network map you made, quashlo. I was suprised to see that the Asakusa subway line followed the entire alignment of Keikyu and some alignment of Keisei. Does that mean that the Asakusa Line can, in theory, be used as a through-service to areas in Kanagawa and Chiba?


Yes, you can do it if you have about 3 hours to kill.
Here are the details from the current Jikokuhyo (JTB Timetable book).
KEIKYU: 
Misaki Guchi to Sengakuji (Asakusa subway sta.) - 66.9 km, 75 min.
ASAKUSA SUBWAY:
Sengakuji to Oshiage - 11.4 km, 23 min.
KEISEI:
Oshiage to Narita Airport Terminal 1 - 69.3 km, 79 min.
TOTAL: 147.6km (91.52 miles), 177 min. (2.95 hrs.)

Rick H
(I rode Boston's 1st PCC car, nicknamed the Queen Mary, from Newton Corner to Park St.)


----------



## Rick H

quashlo said:


> * ... Aside from a few exceptions including Keisei’s Cityliner service, I believe all private railway limited express and premium-fare services in the Tōkyō area have resumed service.*


*

Some exceptions impact people flying in and out of Narita. JR East continues their arrogant attitude toward some of their own people (Japanese). The NEX has cancelled ALL runs between 11AM and 5PM and Japanese living abroad can not buy the NEX-SUICA card special combination ticket - a good bargain only for foreign passport holders. I verified this info. yesterday by telephone to the JR East New York office.
Meanwhile, Keisei has only cancelled some Skyliner runs between those hours:
Ueno to Narita; 9 trains running, 3 trains cancelled
Narita to Ueno; 8 trains running, 4 trains cancelled.
The Keisei Skyliner is still the best way to get into Tokyo, in my opinion. And it is faster and cheaper than the JR East NEX. (Yes, I am not a big JR fan).*


----------



## quashlo

Regarding the Asakusa Line through-service, that's probably the longest-distance itinerary in Japan if you are focusing solely on cross-company operations involving typical "subway" lines. However, it’s not as long as it used to be, as the through-services out of Narita Airport now use the shorter, more direct Narita Sky Access + Hokusō Line route. The through-services with the Keisei Main Line now terminate at Keisei Narita, just outside of the airport.

Other contenders in this category:

*Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line ↔ Tōkyō Metro Hanzōmon Line ↔ Tōbu Isesaki Line ↔ Tōbu Nikkō Line*
Chūō Rinkan ↔ Shibuya ↔ Oshiage ↔ Tōbu Dōbutsu Kōen ↔ Minami-Kurihashi: 98.5 km

*Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line ↔ Tōkyō Metro Hanzōmon Line ↔ Tōbu Isesaki Line*
Chūō Rinkan ↔ Shibuya ↔ Oshiage ↔ Kuki: 94.5 km

Of course, just limiting yourself to “subway”-only would be pretty boring, as there are other interesting long-distance through-service operations, such as all-private-railway routes:

*San'yō Electric Railway Main Line ↔ Kōbe Rapid Railway Tōzai Line ↔ Hanshin Main Line*
San'yō Himeji ↔ Nishidai ↔ Motomachi ↔ Umeda: 91.8 km

And then there is JR, which also has interesting urban / suburban / intercity (basically, a jack-of-all-trades) through-services which may not be cross-company but are probably the longest such routes anywhere in Japan:

*Hokuriku Line ↔ Biwako Line ↔ Kyōto Line ↔ Kōbe Line ↔ San’yō Main Line ↔ Akō Line*
Tsuruga ↔ Maibara ↔ Kyōto ↔ Ōsaka ↔ Himeji ↔ Banshū Akō: 275.5 km

*Tōkaidō Line* (perhaps not really a “through-service” as it’s all classified as a single line)
Hamamatsu ↔ Nagoya ↔ Maibara: 188.8 km

*Shōnan-Shinjuku Line (Tōkaidō Line ↔ Yokosuka Line ↔ Yamanote Freight Line ↔ Tōhoku Freight Line ↔ Takasaki Line ↔ Ryōmō Line)*
Odawara ↔ Ōfuna ↔ Ōsaki ↔ Ikebukuro ↔ Ōmiya ↔ Takasaki ↔ Maebashi: 202.5 km

*Shōnan-Shinjuku Line (Yokosuka Line ↔ Yamanote Freight Line ↔ Tōhoku Freight Line ↔ Utsunomiya Line)*
Zushi ↔ Ōfuna ↔ Ōsaki ↔ Ikebukuro ↔ Ōmiya ↔ Utsunomiya: 168.2 km


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

^^How long will the Tokyu Toyoko Line/Fukutoshin Line through service be when it's complete?


----------



## quashlo

The through-services on the Tōbu Tōjō Line reach as far as Shinrin Kōen, which is the site of the Tōjō Line’s main yard. Through-services on the Seibu Ikebukuro Line reach as far as Hannō. We can also be fairly certain that there will be through-services all the way to Motomachi–Chūkagai on the Minato Mirai Line for a couple of reasons:

The Minato Mirai Line is basically operated as an extension of the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line anyways. Yes, the Hibiya Line through-service turns back at Hiyoshi, but I don’t believe the Hibiya Line through-service is as well-used as other through-services and certainly isn’t as well-used as the Fukutoshin Line one will likely be, given it will offer one-seat rides to Shibuya, Shinjuku, and Ikebukuro.
There is construction being done to extend platforms on the Minato Mirai Line, so it’s pretty clear they at least intend to run longer 10-car limited-stop trains out that far.
Given this, the total distance on the Tōbu and Seibu routes would be as follows:

*Tōbu Tōjō Line ↔ Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line ↔ Tōkyū Tōyoko Line ↔ Yokohama Rapid Railway Minato Mirai Line*
Tōbu Tōjō Line (Shinrin Kōen ↔ Wakō-shi): 40.1 km
Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line (Wakō-shi ↔ Shibuya): 20.2 km
Tōkyū Tōyoko Line (Shibuya ↔ Yokohama): 24.2 km
Yokohama Rapid Railway Minato Mirai Line (Yokohama ↔ Motomachi–Chūkagai): 4.1 km
*TOTAL: 88.6 km*

*Seibu Ikebukuro Line ↔ Seibu Yūrakuchō Line ↔ Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line ↔ Tōkyū Tōyoko Line ↔ Yokohama Rapid Railway Minato Mirai Line*
Seibu Ikebukuro Line (Hannō ↔ Nerima): 37.7 km
Seibu Yūrakuchō Line (Nerima ↔ Kotake–Mukaihara): 2.6 km
Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line (Kotake–Mukaihara ↔ Shibuya): 11.9 km
(the rest as above)
*TOTAL: 80.5 km*

So, not nearly as long as the Asakusa Lina or the Hanzōmon Line through-services, but still pretty impressive on its own. I suppose these will also be a bit unusual among through-services, as they only barely cut through the Yamanote Line loop. The typical subway through-service cuts the Yamanote Line loop in half, going out the other end at 180 degrees or close to that. These will be more like 90 degrees, only cutting out a sliver inside the loop.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

^^Thanks for clearing that up for me. I'm really excited for the opening of this service.

I was also wondering about through service on the Chiyoda line. Do any trains operate through on the Odakyu, Chiyoda and Joban Lines? When I used to live near Yoyogi-Uehara, I noticed most Joban line trains terminated here and did not run through on the Odakyu Line. I'm guessing the same would be true of Odakyu trains; they don't run through on Joban line. I also noticed that most Chiyoda Line trains did not run through on Odakyu Line; you always had to transfer. Perhaps this is because I alway took the train at weird hours (not rush hour).

And is Odakyu's Romance Car the only limited express, reserve seat through service on a subway line in Japan? I think it's pretty cool that you can go direct from Kita-Senuju to Hakone and Enoshima.


----------



## quashlo

*JICA moves forward with financing Jakarta MRT; tender opened*
http://www.nasdaq.com/aspx/stock-ma...for-155-trillion-jakarta-mrt-project-official



> JAKARTA -(Dow Jones)- PT Mass Rapid Transport Jakarta Friday opened the tender for the construction of the first commuter rail line in the country, which is estimated to cost IDR15.5 trillion ($1.8 billion) an official said.
> 
> "This is for the construction of the first section, for which IDR12 trillion will be financed by JICA," Railway Director General Tunjung Inderawan told reporters, referring to the Japan International Cooperation Agency.
> 
> "Hopefully the construction can start this year and be completed by 2014," Inderawan added.
> 
> PT MRT Jakarta announced in several local newspapers Friday that the main contractors for the surface and underground sections of the rail line must be Japanese companies, while the subcontractors may be companies from any country.
> 
> Applications must be submitted by May 31, the company said.
> 
> Indonesia's capital badly needs a mass rapid transport system as its road network hasn't kept up with the growing number of cars. The city's notorious traffic jams are estimated to cause around IDR12.8 trillion in losses annually.
> 
> President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono has also ordered a study into moving the capital to another area to help ease the chronic traffic problems.


Wonder who will be selected…


----------



## quashlo

*Tōyō Electric wins orders for electrical equipment for Chengdu Metro Line 2, Beijing Subway Line 1*
http://www.toyodenki.co.jp/html/images/110428.pdf



> Tōyō Electric Manufacturing Co., Ltd. has received orders and recently signed corresponding contracts to provide electrical equipment in the Chinese market, including equipment for new rolling stock on Phase 2 of Chengdu Metro Line 2 in Sichuan Province and Beijing Subway Line 1.
> 
> *Rolling stock electrical equipment for Phase 2 of Chengdu Metro Line 2 in Sichuan Province*
> We have received an order worth approx. ¥2.1 billion from the capital of Sichuan Province, Chengdu City (Chengdu Metro), to provide rolling stock electrical equipment for Phase 2 of Metro Line 2. Tōyō Electric has already completed an order for electrical equipment for 23 trains (138 cars) for Chengdu Metro Line 2 (contract value approx. ¥3.05 billion), and this latest order follows on the heels of the previous contract.
> 
> Line name: Chengdu Metro Line 2, Phase 2
> Number of cars: 19 trains (114 cars)
> Equipment details: Rolling stock electrical equipment (VVVF control equipment, auxiliary power equipment, information transmission equipment, drive equipment, traction motors, etc.)
> Contract value: Approx. ¥2.1 billion total
> Contract signing: March 2011
> Delivery schedule: Starting Spring 2012
> Joint partners in order: Mitsui & Co. Plant Systems, Ltd.; Xiangtan Electric (HQ: Hunan Province, China); Hunan Xiangtan-Tōyō Electric (HQ: Hunan Province, China; a JV between Tōyō Electric and Xiangtan Electric)
> 
> *Rolling stock electrical equipment for new trains for Beijing Subway Line 1*
> We have received an order worth approx. ¥1.9 billion from Beijing City (Beijing Metro Construction and Administration Corporation) to provide rolling stock electrical equipment for new trains for Beijing Subway Line 1. Work is progressing to replace the older Line 1 trains, in service since the line’s construction, with newer trains, and this order is part of that program.
> 
> Line name: Beijing Subway Line 1 (new trains)
> Number of cars: 19 trains (114 cars)
> Equipment details: Rolling stock electrical equipment (VVVF control equipment, auxiliary power equipment, information transmission equipment, drive equipment, traction motors, etc.)
> Contract value: Approx. ¥1.9 billion total
> Contract signing: April 2011
> Delivery schedule: Starting Summer 2011
> Joint partners in order: Nisshō Goyō Tsūshō Corporation; Xiangtan Electric (HQ: Hunan Province, China); Hunan Xiangtan-Tōyō Electric (HQ: Hunan Province, China; a JV between Tōyō Electric and Xiangtan Electric)
> 
> *Upcoming prospects*
> Of the total contract value of these two latest orders, approx. ¥2.4 billion will consist of domestic production in Japan, while the remaining ¥1.6 billion will consist of production in China. The share produced domestically in Japan, which will become our share of the revenue, will be delivered starting in summer 2011 and is expected to last until May 2013.


----------



## quashlo

*New 30000 series to be introduced to Midōsuji Line*
http://mainichi.jp/select/biz/news/m20110426k0000e040080000c.html



> The Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau will introduce the new 30000 series (one 10-car train) to the Midōsuji Line, running the train in revenue service starting in December 2011. This is the first new train series to be introduced to the Midōsuji Line since the new 20 series trains began operating on the line in 1991, 20 years ago.
> 
> The newest train to be introduced to the line is based on the 20 series trains that serve as the workhorses of the Municipal Subway, but will incorporate the latest rolling stock technologies. The new train is similar to the 30000 series trains that began service on the Tanimachi Line in 2009, with additional improvements specifically for the Midōsuji Line.
> 
> The new train features further barrier-free improvements, including a lowered car floor and more easily distinguishable priority seating. In addition, in order to ensure a more convenient and comfortable experience for our passengers, the train will include wide-screen liquid crystal displays (LCDs) in the door lintels inside the train, allowing us to display transfer information and station facility information in an easier-to-understand way. We have also designed the system to provide train information in four languages.
> 
> In addition, we have incorporated a variety of unique features throughout the train specifically designed for the Midōsuji Line, including expanded spaces near a portion of doors to make the train easier to use for passengers carrying large pieces of luggage.
> 
> We will now begin gradually replacing the 10 series trains currently operating on the Midōsuji Line with the new 30000 series trains.
> 
> *Exterior design*
> 
> The car ends use curved glass for a round and soft design.
> Red beltlines, representing the line color of the Midōsuji Line, run above and below the windows, with additional vertical paint scheme elements, also in red, to indicate the car number.
> *Improvements to train interior comfort*
> 
> We have increased the height of the entire ceiling of the car and extended the car floor underneath the seats, expanding the airiness of the train.
> We will use bucket-type seating, expanding the width of individual seats by 30 mm.
> By optimizing the placement of seats, we have expanded the space next to a portion of the train’s doors (four spaces in each car), making the trains easier to use for passengers carrying large pieces of luggage.
> By incorporating interior panels featuring the gingko pattern representative of the Midōsuji Line, we have crafted an intimate interior space.
> *Improvements to train interior convenience*
> 
> We have allowed for the presentation of more detailed information such as transfer directions and station facility information by using wide-screen LCDs in the train information displays inside the door lintels.
> In addition to Japanese and English, the information displays inside trains will also provide train information in Chinese and Korean for a total of four languages.
> We have increased the number of poles and grab handles. By placing the handles at a slightly lower height than the standard placement, we have made them easier to use for all passengers.
> We have made the overhead racks easier to use for all passengers by lowering their height by 40 mm.
> By optimizing the seat shape, we have made it easier for passengers to stand up from a seated position.
> *Barrier-free efforts*
> 
> We have lowered the height of the car floor by 40 mm, reducing the gap with the platform.
> We have incorporated yellow lines into the side edges of the doors, improving the visibility of the door channel.
> We will notify passengers of the opening or closing of doors using door chimes and a special lamp above the door.
> By using orange for the grab handles in the priority seating area, we have made the priority seating more distinguishable.
> *Use of new technologies and designs*
> 
> We have augmented the strength of the cars by increasing the thickness of the four corner columns and exterior sheets of the car body, while keeping the weight increase to a minimum through optimization of the car body frame.
> Through the use of new bogies, we have improved ride comfort and running stability.
> Through the use of LED destination signs, we have improved visibility.
> The new train meets the latest fire safety standards in both car structure and materials.
> By expanding the gangway width between cars to 200 mm, we have made emergency escape easier.
> By re-evaluating the placement of air conditioning equipment, we have improved the temperature balance inside the train.
> *Energy conservation efforts*
> 
> By using the latest VVVF control system, we expect to reduce electricity consumption by an additional 10 percent above our older energy-efficient rolling stock, the 10 series trains. The electricity conserved over one year after the replacement of one 10 series train with one 30000 series train, if converted to an equivalent amount of carbon dioxide emissions, would be equal to the amount of carbon dioxide absorbed by a grove of trees about 15 ha in size, or four times the size of Kōshien Stadium.
> Note: The Municipal Subway first introduced energy-efficient trains in 1973, and currently 96 percent of our fleet are energy-efficient trains. We are scheduled to reach a full 100% fleet of energy-efficient trains in 2013.


Good to see the Ōsaka Municipal Subway modernizing its fleet.


----------



## quashlo

*First platform doors on Toei Ōedo Line enter service*

Kiyosumi–Shirakawa Station became the first station on the Toei Ōedo Line to receive platform doors, which began operation on 2011.04.23. The work to install platform doors on the Ōedo Line hasn’t been receiving much attention, but this first step was a big one, if only because Kiyosumi–Shirakawa Station is four tracks (basically twice the investment for a regular station).

The entire project to install doors at all 38 stations on the line will cost approx. ¥12 billion, with completion scheduled for June 2013. The Ōedo Line is the second line in the Toei Subway network to receive platform doors, following the Mita Line. After completion of the Ōedo Line project, the Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation will have completed installations at 65 of 106 stations.

Tōkyō MX news report (2011.04.23).
There’s also a good view of the sensors used to make sure the train is stopped in proper alignment with doors.






Scenes from the first day.
This is the first time I’ve seen LED displays embedded in the door pocket area. At least one of the melodies, for the clockwise loop to Hikarigaoka, sounds very familiar… I believe it’s an abbreviated adaptation of “Verde Rayo” used at some JR East stations.





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

Compare to “Verde Rayo”. This is Version 2, from the JR Keiyō Line platforms at Tōkyō Station.


----------



## quashlo

*Anne to serve as new “image character” for Tōkyō Metro*

Actress Aragaki Yui has finished her one-year term as the image character for Tōkyō Metro, and today (2011.04.28), the railway announced her replacement: model and actress Anne (or “An”), perhaps better known as the daughter of Watanabe Ken, one of the globally better known Japanese actors (_The Last Samurai_, _Letters from Iwo Jima_, etc.).

Anne will serve as the character in the new FY2011 advertising campaign, TOKYO WONDERGROUND, to rollout on 2011.05.09, in which she represents a working woman in Tōkyō. CMs will begin hitting TV screens and inside trains on 2011.05.12. The posters are shot by famous photographer Shinoyama Kishin. There’s also 15-minute “podcast” type audio spots for smartphones, which it seems will be updated and available for download daily. 

Some sneak peeks…
_Source: Tōkyō Metro_

Posters.
Looks like the new 16000 series for the Chiyoda Line figures prominently in these shots. 



















Stills from the CM




























Definitely a departure from the TOKYO HEART series, but I think that has been running for at least two years anyways, so perhaps it’s time for a change.


----------



## quashlo

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> I was also wondering about through service on the Chiyoda line. Do any trains operate through on the Odakyu, Chiyoda and Joban Lines? When I used to live near Yoyogi-Uehara, I noticed most Joban line trains terminated here and did not run through on the Odakyu Line. I'm guessing the same would be true of Odakyu trains; they don't run through on Joban line. I also noticed that most Chiyoda Line trains did not run through on Odakyu Line; you always had to transfer. Perhaps this is because I alway took the train at weird hours (not rush hour).
> 
> And is Odakyu's Romance Car the only limited express, reserve seat through service on a subway line in Japan? I think it's pretty cool that you can go direct from Kita-Senuju to Hakone and Enoshima.


The Chiyoda Line through-services aren't as integrated as some of the others (e.g., Hanzōmon Line, Asakusa Line, etc.). The bulk of through-servicing with the Odakyū Line is during the midday on the half-hourly _Tama Express_ (多摩急行) to / from Karakida, but even then, only about half are trips to / from the Jōban Local Line (Matsudo, Kashiwa, Abiko, Toride, etc.)... The other half start or terminate on the Chiyoda Line at Ayase. So, basically, if you are west of Shin-Yurigaoka (junction of the Odawara Line and Tama Line), you will be hard-pressed to find through-services to / from the Chiyoda Line. It's even hard east of Shin-Yurigaoka.

The other thing is the way the track-sharing agreement works for the Chiyoda Line: Both Odakyū and JR have arrangements with Tōkyō Metro, but Odakyū and JR do not have agreements with each other. So you will never see Odakyū trains on the Jōban Line, nor JR trains on the Odakyū Line. Only Tōkyō Metro trains run across all three lines. This is in contrast to the Hanzōmon Line and Asakusa Line, where you can see trains from all three participating operators on any section of the line.

As for the _Romancecar_, I believe you are correct in the strictest sense of the term "subway" in Japan. But if you are willing to accept that some JR and private railway lines effectively operate like subways, then it's maybe not that special. Just think of the Chūō Rapid Line, which mixes frequent commuter EMUs out through western Tōkyō and half-hourly intercity trains from Yamanashi and beyond on the same tracks.


----------



## manrush

The new subway cars for Osaka look very elegant.


----------



## quashlo

*Sōtetsu Main Line grade-separation construction updates: Part 1*

A construction update on the grade separation of the Sōtetsu Main Line near Hoshikawa Station (2011.03.20) in Hodogaya Ward, Yokohama City.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Between Tennōchō and Hoshikawa.
I haven’t posted much on this project, but there’s been a lot of progress since the last update. Here, we pass on temporary tracks as work on the new viaduct proceeds on the left.










The catenary support poles on the left are all temporary, as the original ones obstructed work on the aerial structure and have since been removed.










A little closer to Hoshikawa, they’ve got some major scaffolding set up to begin work on the structure. They may have started early on this particular section given it’s at an existing grade crossing and probably requires a bit more work than a typical section.










The protective fencing takes on some interesting shapes in an attempt to maximize the available work area.










Nearing Hoshikawa Station, most of the protective fencing is in place. Given the bolt holes on the top of these piles, it’s likely we’ll eventually see these grow to the same or similar height as what’s already on the curved section in the above picture.


----------



## quashlo

*Sōtetsu Main Line grade-separation construction updates: Part 2*

Next, a few pictures at Hoshikawa Station.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

There’s some pretty impressive work going on here, as the station is four-tracked and the new elevated infrastructure is being built directly above the current platforms. It’s also a little bit easier to see the scope of the construction here than at other four-track stations undergoing grade-separation work using different methods, such as temporary-track (e.g., Shakujii Kōen Station on the Seibu Ikebukuro Line) or undergrounding (e.g., Chōfu Station on the Keiō Line / Keiō Sagamihara Line). With limited space here, they need to build directly above, shifting around tracks and platforms as best they can to free up space to build column footings, etc. There originally were three sidings at the station in addition to the four tracks served by platforms, which allowed for at least some flexibility when they began work here.

This is on the southeast end (closer to Yokohama) of the outbound platform (for Ebina and Shōnandai). At this end, we can only see the large white columns on the opposite side of the grade crossing… Not much else is visible above ground, so they’re probably still working on foundations, etc. inside the station.










Looking behind us towards the northwest, the columns and beams are already in place starting around mid-platform. They may gradually be moving towards this end of the platform one set of columns at a time.










Moving to the inside outbound track (Track 2) on the opposite side of the platform, where more columns and beams are being erected… The location for the next column is covered up with some wooden planks at the moment. So far, they’ve only got the second-floor beams supporting the track level… They can’t make much progress on the first-level beams for the concourse level yet because of the existing ground-level track and catenary.










Moving towards the opposite end of the platform, we get a better view of the size of the work… This is only the (incomplete) outbound half… There’s nothing being built over the inbound half of the station yet.










With all the ground-level infrastructure in the way, they’ll likely need to reuse the existing platform bridge in some capacity to provide access to / from the elevated platform level when this half of the aerial structure opens.


----------



## quashlo

*Sōtetsu Main Line grade-separation construction updates: Part 3*

Final set, between Hoshikawa Station and Wadamachi Station:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Similar work is preceding on this section as on the southeastern approach into Hoshikawa from Tennōchō. No movement visible above ground here…



















A little further down, though, we can see some more scaffolding set up to construct the aerial structure nearby some of the grade crossings.










Approaching the touchdown point, the right-of-way narrows considerably due to houses on both sides, and there’s substantially less space to work with. Not sure whether this part will be on fill or on columns, but it looks like most of the foundation work is completed, one way or another.










A pretty sharp jog… Definitely one of the less-ideal examples of switch-out points among ongoing grade-separation projects.


----------



## quashlo

*Sōtetsu Main Line Seya Station construction update*

Next, a recent set (2011.03.20) on the ongoing work at Seya Station (Seya Ward, Yokohama City) on the Sōtetsu Main Line, where they are constructing a fourth track to allow for passing / transfers in the outbound direction (for Yamato and Ebina). Currently, the station has three tracks, with the third track in the inbound direction (for Yokohama).
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Currently, the work is focused on civil construction of surrounding facilities and platform improvements, with the actual trackwork still some time in the future. This is the outbound platform, west end, where they are constructing a retaining wall for the fourth track. Given that the fencing at the top of the wall is already in place, it appears this particular task at this location is largely complete.










Looking at the site of the future fourth track from outside the station. The building and bicycle parking that were here have since been demolished to make room for the fourth track. Currently, they are building the extension of the retaining wall in the above picture.










From the east end of the station, there’s some more civil work going on, mostly excavation and foundation work. To be level with the rest of the station the fourth track will be at a slightly lower elevation than the surrounding area, so they need to do some minor earthwork here. Just on the far-side of where they are excavating looks to be some precast slabs which might be part of a future retaining wall.










Looking at the east end of the outbound platform, where parts of the retaining wall are already finished, along with the relocated bike parking.










They are also carrying out platform work, including modifying the canopies.


----------



## quashlo

*Hankyū Kyōto Line / Senri Line continuous grade-separation project: Part 1*

An update on a fairly large project that’s been under our radar for some time now, mostly because my usual blog sources haven’t covered it. This project will grade-separate (elevate) the Hankyū tracks in and around Awaji Station, the junction between the Hankyū Kyōto Line and Senri Line. About 3.3 km of the Kyōto Line and 3.8 km of the Senri Line will be elevated, eliminating 17 grade crossings (6 on the Kyōto Line and 11 on the Senri Line). A total of four stations (Awaji, Sōzenji, Shimo-Shinjō, and Kunijima) will be elevated. Project lead is Ōsaka City and Hankyū Electric Railway (Hankyū Corporation) is construction lead. Land acquisition began in FY1997, construction began in FY2007, trains will switch to the elevated tracks in FY2018, and the entire project is scheduled for completion in FY2020.

First up is Awaji Station:
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

Construction notice at the site.
This project is similar in scale to the elevation of the Keikyū Main Line / Airport Line near Keikyū Kamata in Tōkyō, if not greater. The Keikyū project is a main line and branch line project (four tracks in, two tracks out), while the Hankyū project is more like two main lines (four tracks in, four tracks out). The eventual design is two elevated island platforms in a stacked configuration similar to the future Keikyū Kamata or the existing Aoto Station on the Keisei Main Line / Oshiage Line.










Red sections will be elevated. Awaji is an “×” junction—the Kyōto Line starts at top on the left but swings down to the right, while the Senri Line does the opposite.










Station cross sections. Yellow are the existing tracks and red are the new elevated stations.
Sōzenji (left), Awaji (center), and Kunijima (right). Awaji Station is being built entirely off to the east of the existing ground-level tracks and platforms. Shimo-Shinjō (not shown) will also be relocated about 200 m to the north as part of the project in order to provide enough clearance over the Tōkaidō Shinkansen viaduct immediately to the south of the station.










Closeup of Awaji Station cross-section.
For some reason the cross-section in the previous graphic shows five levels, but four is more likely, as shown here. Fourth level will be outbound trains (Kyōto Line for Kawaramachi in Kyōto, Senri Line for Kita-Senri), while third level will be inbound trains (Kyōto Line for Hankyū Umeda, Senri Line for Tengachaya on the Ōsaka Municipal Subway Sakaisuji Line). Although probably more expensive and difficult to engineer, this is the preferred configuration for these types of projects, and allows for cross-platform transfers between lines.










Awaji has been a bottleneck in the Hankyū network due to the track layout that has various directions crossing each other. Most trains have to wait for the signal to clear before entering the station, but this project will completely eliminate these conflicts. 










Demolition of existing buildings in the way of the new viaducts and station is proceeding slowly.










A key for the next couple of pictures.










Location 1 on the Kyōto Line, from the east. Almost as high as the building behind it. 










Location 1 from the north. In many respects, this is a bit easier than the Keikyū project as there’s more space to work with.










Location 2 on the Senri Line, from the north. Lots of scaffolding in place.










Location 2 from the south


----------



## quashlo

*Hankyū Kyōto Line / Senri Line continuous grade-separation project: Part 2*

Next up is Sōzenji Station:
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

Visualization of the new elevated Sōzenji Station. 










Three-story station, two tracks in side-platform configuration.










Sōzenji is the one at top, on the Kyōto Line.










Right-of-way cleared on the south side, adjacent to the Kunijima Water Treatment Plant.










Existing station is also two tracks in side-platform configuration. The elevated station will be built directly above.










Looking east from the east end (towards Kawaramachi)










Looking west from the west end (towards Umeda)


----------



## quashlo

*Hankyū Imazu Line grade-separation project construction update*

This project involved the elevation of ~340 m of the southern half of the Imazu Line at Nishinomiya Kitaguchi Station. This was finished a while ago (2010.12.05 to be exact), but here’s another set.
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

New elevated platform










Heading to the new platform, Platform 5.










This area is now all part of the paid-area of the station, so you can no longer use this corridor without already being inside the station. 










People heading to Hankyū Nishinomiya Gardens need to use the East Exit.










New platform from the north end. Imazu Line is a minor line, so it’s just a single stub track.



















The color palette used was pretty simple, but I’m liking the grays.










Looking south










The south end of the platform opens onto a new South East Exit, that also leads directly to Hankyū Nishinomiya Gardens.










“Hankyū maroon” stripe on the ramp up.










Because of the design of the station—a “cross” between the two branches of the Hankyū Imazu Line (one north and one south) and the east-west Hankyū Kōbe Line—they are unable to completely remove this one crossing.










A new building under construction outside the station just west of the Imazu Line.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Station City opens: Part 1*

Ōsaka Station City, the new station complex at JR Ōsaka Station, celebrated its grand opening on 2011.05.04. While we’ve had the chance to see some parts of the new facilities already, the last remaining sections we’re revealed to the public on 2011.05.04, marking the completion of one of the most ambitious station developments in Japan, lasting seven years at a total cost of ¥210 billion (basically a multiple-station extension or two for an existing line). Enjoy! 

First, a few vids:

ANN news report (2011.05.04):






15-minute HQ tour on a “self-made Steadicam” (2011.05.07).
Fairly comprehensive, but even this doesn’t get everything.





_Source: *osakajyanbo* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Station City opens: Part 2*

For pics, we start off with a tour during the daytime:
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

From the north side of the station.
Continuing on this level takes you to the platform bridge and the new Bridge Exit to enter the elevated station concourse and access the train platforms. Taking the escalators or stairwell up takes you to the newly-opened Time Square.



















Looking down at this area from the JR Ōsaka Mitsukoshi Isetan department store end of the 7th-floor catwalk.










From the Lucua end of the catwalk. Most of the new Time Square was occupied by temporary cones set up to control flow into the department store, but hopefully should remove these soon to open up the space and allow everyone to enjoy it. The number of visitors to the new department store and Lucua reached 500,000 a day during the first weekend, so it’s perhaps understandable that they needed to cone off much of the Time Square for the time being. The café on left, however, was in business, and there were many visitors sitting down to take in the view.



















The new gold clock that is the namesake for the Time Square. There is also a silver one at the south end of the square.



















Facing the Lucua end of the North Gate Building










Looking through to the Atrium Square and the Ume-Kita area










The platform bridge and Time Square from the passage along the south face of the North Gate Building.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Station City opens: Part 3*

Next, scenes at dusk:
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

North Gate










Atrium Square










For some strange reason, I thought they were going to do some sort of sun clock here… In reality, it was this “light clock”. Makes sense given there’s no sun… :bash: I think the sun clock is in one of the other public spaces.
You can also get a peek of a _Thunderbird_ limited express at Platform 11. 










Time to head up to the Time Square…










Facing the collection of specialty retail shops inside Lucua










Looking down from the 7th-floor catwalk










Time Square, with the lighting at the south edge of the canopy and along both edges of the square activated.




























Back on the public passage / station concourse level










Thanks to the glass and the various lighting installations, the station has a different feel in daytime and evening.










The platform bridge spans all 11 elevated JR tracks at the station.










Platform 11, where they have removed the sheets covering up the glass on the right.



















Can’t wait when the Ume-Kita area fills out… :cheers: JR is forecasting 900,000 entries and exits daily at the station as a result of the new complex.

With the completion of Ōsaka Station City, two of JR’s central terminals in the Keihanshin area are now transformed (Ōsaka and Kyōto)… Perhaps Sannomiya (Kōbe) is next?


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Station City opens: Part 4*

Next, a tour of the eight public spaces at the new station complex. Urban planning for cities often considers open space, and Ōsaka Station City—a city within a station—is no different. 
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

Start off with the North Gate Building public spaces…










*Garden of Serenity*
Located on the 10th floor of the North Gate Building, drawing in elements reminiscent of a traditional Japanese garden. The edge of the garden uses _inu-yarai_, a style of fencing used in traditional-style homes to prevent dogs from marking their territory on the walls of houses.










Right now, there’s not so much to see other than the Yodobashi Camera and the Umeda Sky Building, and the massive Umeda Freight Terminal, but this should fill out a bit as soon as the Ume-Kita developments come online.










*Wind Plaza*
Apparently this is supposed to be like an “English garden” (?).










Looks like one of the more popular places to take a breather, given the plentiful seating.










The space includes a café and a Famima, a variation on the typical Family Mart convenience store.



















This will no doubt be a popular choice among the office workers in the complex when that space becomes active.










*Sky Farm*
Located on the roof of the North Gate Building, this space follows the increasing trend for urban farming. They will grow seasonal produce like cabbage and tomato, with a portion to be used within restaurants inside the North Gate Building. Other selected crops include grapes, cherries, apricots, kumquats, blueberries, persimmons, oranges, chestnuts, etc. 



















Apparently, this plot was planted by idol group NMB48, Ōsaka’s answer to AKB48.



















Solar and wind generating masts










View of Nishi-Umeda from the Sky Farm










*Carillon Square*
Located at the east end of the North Gate Building, adjacent to the connection with the pedestrian deck towards Hankyū Umeda Station. Already lots of people moving back and forth along this particular route.



















*Atrium Square*
This serves as the North Gate to the complex. The atrium is 35 m tall—for a railfan, that means almost two standard carlengths. 










Construction in the Ume-Kita area










More to come later…


----------



## quashlo

*Cherry blossoms and trains*

It’s that time of the year again (more like *was*… I’m a little late). 

On the Chichibu Railway, ex-JNR and ex-Tōkyū commuter EMUs (2011.04.17).





_Source: *rokutetsu* on YouTube_

Naka-Meguro Station on the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line (2011.04.06):





_Source: *YKO0315* on YouTube_

On the Chūō Rapid Line:





_Source: *RAILWAYMOVIES* on YouTube_

Seibu Shinjuku Line between Musashi Seki and Higashi-Fushimi.





_Source: *QPSAexpress* on YouTube_

Meitetsu Nagoya Main Line between Kasamatsu and Kisogawa-zutsumi. Includes shots over the Kiso River.





_Source: *randonneur110* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

asahi said:


> Thanks a lot!
> I take this line everyday (Seijogakuenmae - Shinjuku) and really wanted to know how it looked like before.


How do you like it there? Seijō is supposed to be one of the most desirable neighborhoods within the 23 wards.

Seems like a lot has changed on that particular section, but other things elsewhere still remain the same... Chiyoda Line still has the same 6000 series trains. :lol:


----------



## Svartmetall

The new Osaka station looks amazing. Very different to the experience I had back in April last year. I can't wait to return to see it in its full glory! Excellent photos.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

quashlo said:


> *Ōsaka Station City opens: Part 3*


Why are there still canopies over each individual platform? Aren't they unnecessary since they got the huge canopy over the entire station? It also keeps one from viewing the new canopy and station from the platforms.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Why are there still canopies over each individual platform?


Those canopies don't just provide a roof- they are mounting points for lighting, digital information boards, electrical conduits, etc. Perhaps portions can be replaced with transparent material to allow natural light to reach the platforms.


----------



## quashlo

I think they are still figuring out the best solution.

After completion of the station canopy, they discovered that rain / snow could still get into the station (as far as the platform bridge / public passage) when the conditions are just right (high wind, rain / snow coming in at the right angle).

The station canopy design includes some "sails" at the east and west edges that were supposed to prevent precipitation from entering the station. You can see them in some of the pictures.

If worse comes to worse, I think they may still remain, but be replaced with synthetic fabric, glass, or some other type of transparent / translucent material.


----------



## quashlo

*Localization key to winning India projects*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/topic/ar...E2E3E2E5E0E4E2;o=9694E0EAE2E1E0E2E3E2E5E0E4E3



> Subway projects are debuting one after another in India’s largest cities, a product of modernization and population growth due to economic development. For Japanese firms hoping to expand their sales to markets in emerging countries, the attraction is a massive population reaching 1.2 billion people. Endless possibilities abound for winning bids and orders for subway projects aimed at eliminating the traffic congestion caused by growing motorization and serving as a means of transport connecting major cities and neighboring suburbs. But Japanese firms are facing a difficult-to-overcome obstacle in these endeavors.
> 
> One day in April, I boarded New Delhi’s increasingly popular subway system, the Delhi Metro. The coin-shaped tokens purchased at the ticket window cost anywhere from 8 to 30 rupees (about ¥15 to ¥54). Standing on the platform, I was amazed at the system’s modern design, high ceilings, and clean trains.
> 
> For this project to construct a subway system for the Indian capital, approx. 60 percent of Phase 1 and approx. 50 percent of Phase 2 of the project are financed by Japanese yen loans. Japan also recently received another formal yen loan request from the Indian government for Phase 3 of the construction. Hopes are high for Japan’s help.
> 
> “Despite the big opportunities, the participation of Japanese firms in the various projects has been limited thus far,” say disappointed spokespersons for the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), which dispenses the yen loans. For instance, Kumagai-gumi and Shimizu Corporation submitted bids and signed contracts for civil works for the Delhi Metro, but Japan’s major general contractors later failed to win any bids in consecutive subway projects for Bangalore, Kolkata, and Chennai.
> 
> Mitsubishi Corporation won a bid for rolling stock for Delhi and Bangalore in a consortium with Korean firms. However, France’s Alstom and Germany’s Siemens each won individual orders for Chennai Metro rolling stock and signaling systems, respectively. It would appear that firms from Europe, which has historically had a deep relationship with India, have a lot of pull.
> 
> Amidst the news, one ray of light shines down: In March of this year, Nippon Signal won an order to provide automatic faregates at a total of 32 locations on the Chennai Metro, becoming the first Japanese firm to win an order on its own. The products are slated to be imported from Japan, and the total contract value is approx. ¥2 billion. According to those involved in winning the bid, the sole factor behind the win was the pricepoint.
> 
> “As long as you meet the performance standards, the rest comes down to cost. This is how to do business in India,” asserts one trading company employee. The naïve line of thinking of “They’ll buy it even if it’s more expensive, as long as it is high-performance”—a common take among the Japanese firms struggling in India—doesn’t hold water with Indians seasoned in how to business.
> 
> As a result, everyone recognizes that the key to winning projects in India is moving towards local production. One good example referenced without fail is Canada’s Bombardier, which boasts the largest share of the global urban transport market. The company has two plants in Gujarat state in western India, and is manufacturing trains for Delhi Metro.
> 
> Localization of production in order to improve cost-competitiveness is now a critical condition in winning bids. Kawasaki Heavy Industries has already joined hands with the national railway Indian Railways, announcing a plan to manufacture railcars for freight railroads. Hitachi has also begun considering formation of a joint venture in India to manufacture railcars.
> 
> Not just subways but also large-scale infrastructure projects such as the Delhi–Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC), for which Japan’s public and private sectors are working cooperatively, will be in abundance in the coming future in India. It’s almost as if India’s massive untapped market of 1.2 billion people is forcing Japanese firms to make one of two choices: Either take roots in India with an eye to doing business, or stand by on the sidelines in envy.
> 
> _Hitachi Zōsen received an order for TBMs for the Bangalore Metro._


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū 4000 series in testing*

These are the new 10-car sets for the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line / Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line through-services set to begin next year. These are the first 10-car sets to run on the Tōyoko Line, which currently only runs with eight-car trains (they are extending platforms to 10 cars).

The first set arrived from the the Tōkyū Car factory a few weeks ago and began testing on the Den’en Toshi Line on 2011.04.21.

Couple vids of the first unit, 4101F:
_Source: *tobu2181* on YouTube_

Testing at Kajigaya, Nagatsuta, and Tama Plaza (2011.04.22):






Testing at Tama Plaza and Saginuma (2011.04.25):






A subtle reminder that we don’t have much longer to wait until we start seeing these units in commercial service on the Fukutoshin Line. :nod:


----------



## quashlo

*New Tōkyō Metro ad campaign debuts*

Tōkyō Metro’s new TŌKYŌ WONDERGROUND ad campaign debuted, including CMs. The new image character is model An (or Anne).

Official website:
http://www.tokyo-wonderground.jp/

Daily podcast Listen! Wonderground, a joint effort between Tōkyō Metro and Tōkyō FM:
http://www.tokyo-wonderground.jp/listen/index.html

60s CM spot “Start”:
BGM is “Atarashii Bunmei Kaika” (“A New Enlightenment”) by Tōkyō Jihen.





_Source: *pippi3lam* on YouTube_

Making of the CM:





_Source: *pippi3lam* on YouTube_

Posters (2011.05). Shot at Nishi-Nippori Station on the Chiyoda Line, with the latest trains in the Metro fleet, the 16000 series.
(Click here for 1600 × 1200)





Can’t say I’m very fond of it so far, but maybe it will surprise me later.


----------



## dumbfword

Osaka station looks so good. makes shin-osaka look even more from the 60's now.


----------



## AG

Those 4000 series trains sound very similar to the E233 series trains running across the JR East network.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Osaka station looks so good. makes shin-osaka look even more from the 60's now.


I rather like Shin-Osaka station. It could use a refresh/update, but the original design used more steel than concrete, so it avoided the heavy institutional look prevalent back in the 60's.


----------



## State of the Union

When it comes to rail japan is just Godly. If there was a God of Trains,and he had a heaven, Japan is it. The stations, especially the new ones, look amazing. They don't have a quantity vs quality issue either. Most of their trains are beautiful, especially the Shinkansens. I would move to Japan for the trains.


----------



## quashlo

AG said:


> Those 4000 series trains sound very similar to the E233 series trains running across the JR East network.


I'm not very knowledgeable on the sounds, but I think all modern stock tends to sound somewhat similar nowadays. I know there are at least a few small variations here and there, though.

During acceleration, the Tōkyū 4000s generate a distinctive short-lasting whir that rises in pitch. A few other new trains make a similar sound:

Tōkyū 5000 series departs Tsukimino Station on the Den’en Toshi Line. This is basically the model for the 4000 series.





_Source: *vvvflove* on YouTube_

Tōbu 50000 series departs Asakadai Station on the Tōjō Line.





_Source: *lovelymilfa* on YouTube_

Keiō 9000 series departs Funabori Station on the Toei Subway Shinjuku Line.





_Source: *rapid0104* on YouTube_

The E233 series trains don’t generate this sound… Instead, they have the more common loud hum that kicks in when accelerating.

E233-1000 series departs Tōkyō Station on the Keihin-Tōhoku Line.





_Source: *E231keitsuiraku* on YouTube_

E233-3000 series departs Chigasaki Station on the Tōkaidō Line.





_Source: *TokaidoE231* on YouTube_


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

One of my favorite Japanese train sounds:





_Source: *hkvvvf* on YouTube_

When I was in Switzerland and Germany last year, I recall some OBB (Austrian Federal Railway) trains making similar sounds.





_Source: *milchy07* on YouTube_

Edit: I read through some Youtube comments; it seems these two trains have a similar Seimens-made component called a '制御器搭載'. Perhaps someone more fluent in Japanese and railway lingo can tell us what this is lol.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

Yamanote Song. To help those who wish to memorize all the Yamanote Line stations. If you're in Tokyo, it's not only handy to know all the stations when getting around, but it comes in handy when in the bar. I don't know how popular it is, but I've played the Yamanote Line drinking game a few times. I guess train nerds use other, more obscure lines to get drunk.


----------



## quashlo

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> Edit: I read through some Youtube comments; it seems these two trains have a similar Seimens-made component called a '制御器搭載'. Perhaps someone more fluent in Japanese and railway lingo can tell us what this is lol.


The Keikyū 2100 series units that generate the "musical scale" sound when accelerating use Siemens GTO-VVVF drives. However, as the electrical equipment approaches the end of its 10-year life cycle and needs replacement, the Siemens drives are gradually being replaced with domestically-produced IGBT-VVVF drives from Tōyō Electric. Apparently, there were some difficulties on the maintenance side since pretty much every other train in Keikyū's fleet and elsewhere throughout Japan uses domestically-produced propulsion systems.

New 2100 series unit with a Tōyō Electric drive:





_Source: *vvvflove* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> I don't know how popular it is, but I've played the Yamanote Line drinking game a few times. I guess train nerds use other, more obscure lines to get drunk.


Well, there's this, which I believe is somewhat popular as karaoke (?) among diehard Keikyū fans and other _tetsu-ota_.





_Source: *sangyoon3* on YouTube_

Personally, I despise it, and much prefer something like JR Kyūshū’s official corporate song:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PEwFROochY&hd=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbJr9efkjPU&hd=1

But, to each his own...


----------



## quashlo

Some clips of JR East running sounds:
_Source: *tiyodalain* on YouTube_

E231-0 series on the Jōban Local Line, between Kita-Senju and Minami-Senju:






E217 series (refurbished) on the Yokosuka Line, between Shinagawa and Nishi-Ōi:






E233-5000 series on the Keiyō Line, between Shin-Urayasu and Maihama:






E231-500 on the Yamanote Line, between Shinagawa and Tamachi:


----------



## readingviaduct

quashlo said:


> much prefer something like JR Kyūshū’s official corporate song:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PEwFROochY&hd=1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbJr9efkjPU&hd=1
> 
> But, to each his own...


Yeah, JR Kyushu's is the best of the JR Group, I think. Almost brings a tear to my eye. The Super Bellz thing is just going too far.


----------



## quashlo

*Tosa Electric Railway tram festival: Part 1*

The Tosa Electric Railway (affectionately known as “Toden” among Kōchi locals and as “Tosaden” outside of Kōchi to avoid confusion with the Tōkyō tram network) in Kōchi City recently held a tram festival at its Sanbashi Carhouse on 2011.05.03, showcasing it’s impressive collection of trams from other cities in Japan and around the world that beats even Hiroshima’s hodgepodge of Japanese cars. Enjoy!
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/at0513/_

(left) Tosaden No. 7: A 1984 replica of the original 7 series units manufactured for Tosaden in 1905, a year after the railway’s opening. In 1985, it was given the nickname _Restoration_ (from the Meiji Restoration).
(center) Tosaden No. 198: Ex-Oslo streetcar known as the “Goldfish” in their original home. This one began running in Kōchi in 1992, and features a world map on the ceiling.
(right) Tosaden Workcar No. 1: Manufactured by Tosaden’s Wakamatsuchō Works in 1952 using a reinforced frame from a retired work car and combining it with a newly-manufactured car body. This one makes an appearance every year as a float in the Yosakoi festival.










Tosaden No. 910, an ex-Lisbon car used for charter runs.
Manufactured in 1947, but was regauged from 914 mm to 1,067 mm in Japan and began running on the Tosaden on 1994.03.17 as part of the program to revitalize the railway by bringing in trams from outside Japan. This was the last in the group of foreign trams introduced onto the railway. The tram is on bogies from a former Nishitetsu 331 series unit used on the former Nishitetsu Kitagata Line in Kita-Kyūshū City.



















Tosaden No. 607. Manufactured 1958. This is used for charter runs for drinking parties (hence the Asahi beer paint scheme).










(left) Tosaden No. 216. Manufactured 1950, based on the Toden 6000 series in Tōkyō.
(right) Tosaden No. 627. Manufactured 1963.










(left) Tosaden No. 605. Manufactured 1958.
(right) Tosaden No. 212. Manufactured 1954.










Tosaden No. 628. Manufactured 1963.



















(left) Tosaden No. 592. One of two ex-Meitetsu cars (Minomachi Line) that began service on the Tosaden in 2005.
(right) Tosaden No. 604. Manufactured 1958, bearing ads for JA Kyōsai (National Mutual Insurance Federation of Agricultural Cooperatives) and the Kōchi Prefectural Police Department.


----------



## quashlo

*Tosa Electric Railway tram festival: Part 2*

Second set:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/at0513/_




























Inside No. 198, the ex-Oslo tram. The master controller and brakes were modified in Japan.










Interior is partitioned in two by the center doors.
The ceiling features a large world map.










No. 7, _Restoration_



















Tosaden No. 603. Manufactured 1958, bearing an ad for the Anpanman Museum.










Tosaden No. 702. Ex-San’yō Electric Tramway (Sanden) car from Shimonoseki, manufactured in 1958 by Naniwa Kōki (one of the predecessors of Alna Kōki and Alna Sharyō).










Tosaden No. 735. Ex-Stuttgart tram that began running 1990.08 as the first foreign tram in Tosaden’s fleet.










It appears this one hasn’t been running for some time now… Not sure why, maybe due to replacement of some rare part.


----------



## quashlo

*Tosa Electric Railway tram festival: Part 3*

Third set:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/at0513/_

Carhouse and traverser




























Tosaden No. 320. A cute ex-Graz (Austria) single-bogie unit that began running on the Tosaden in 1993.




























Ex-Lisbon car










The car still features an ad for Pingo Doce, a Portuguese supermarket chain.










Tosaden No. 1001: One of two new units manufactured for Tosaden in 1981 by Alna Kōki (now Alna Sharyō), which traces its roots to Kobayashi Ichizō, the pioneer of what is now Hankyū Electric Railway in the Keihanshin area. These two 1000 series cars inherited various equipment including master controllers and bogies from Nishitetsu 331 series units.


----------



## quashlo

*Nationwide IC card interoperability to launch in spring 2013*

I’ve been a little busy the past few days (too much work…), but I figured I would get this tidbit out…

Exciting news on the IC card front as the transport operators affiliated with 10 of the largest transport IC card systems across Japan announced on 2011.05.18 that they will begin interoperability in spring 2013. This means a holder of any one of the 10 cards can use their card to make fare payments for any transport operator / service (and electronic money payments at any affiliated store) that accepts any one of the 10 cards. This should be good news for domestic tourists, who will now have an even easier time using public transport across the country.

The 10 card systems in question are Kitaca, PASMO, Suica, manaca, TOICA, PiTaPa, ICOCA, Hayakaken, nimoca, and SUGOCA. The press release doesn’t provide specific details, but the aggregate coverage area should extend across the four largest metropolitan areas in Japan and a multitude of second-tier cities across Japan.

From north to south:

Sapporo [Kitaca, Suica]
Sendai [Suica]
Niigata [Suica]
Greater Tōkyō / National Capital Region: Tōkyō, Kanagawa (Yokohama), Saitama, Chiba, Gunma, Ibaraki, Yamanashi [Suica, PASMO]
Shizuoka [TOICA, PiTaPa]
Hamamatsu [TOICA]
Greater Nagoya / Chūkyō: Aichi (Nagoya), Gifu, Mie [TOICA, manaca, PiTaPa]
Greater Ōsaka / Keihanshin / Kinki: Ōsaka, Hyōgo (Kōbe), Kyōto, Nara, Shiga, Wakayama [ICOCA, PiTaPa]
Okayama [ICOCA, PiTaPa]
Hiroshima [ICOCA]
Greater Fukuoka – Kita-Kyūshū: Fukuoka, Saga [SUGOCA, nimoca, Hayakaken]
Ōita [nimoca]
A full list of the operators covered:

*Kitaca*

Railway operators: JR Hokkaidō
*PASMO*

Railway operators: Izu Hakone Railway, Enoshima Electric Railway, Odakyū Electric Railway, Keiō Corporation, Keisei Electric Railway, Keihin Electric Express Railway, Saitama Railway, Sagami Railway, Metropolitan Intercity Railway, Shin-Keisei Electric Railway, Seibu Railway, Tōkyū Corporation, Tōkyō Metro, Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation, Tōbu Railway, Tōyō Rapid Railway, Hakone Tozan Railway, Hokusō Railway, Maihama Resort Line, Tōkyō Waterfront New Transit Yurikamome, Yokohama Minatomirai Railway, Yokohama Municipal Transportation Bureau
Bus operators: Izu Hakone Bus, Enoden Bus Yokohama, Enoden Bus Fujisawa, Odakyū Bus, Odakyū City Bus, Kanagawa Chūō Kōtsū (Kanachū), Shōnan Kanakō Bus, Tsukui Kanakō Bus, Yokohama Kanakō Bus, Sagami Kanakō Bus, Fujisawa Kanakō Bus, Kawasaki Municipal Transportation Bureau, Kawasaki Tsurumi Rinkō Bus, Kantō Bus, Keiō Dentetsu Bus, Keiō Bus East, Keiō Bus South, Keiō Bus Central, Keiō Bus Koganei, Keisei Bus, Chiba Chūō Bus, Chiba Kaihin Kōtsū, Chiba Nairiku Bus, Tōkyō Bay City Kōtsū, Chiba Flower Bus, Chiba Rainbow Bus, Chiba City Bus, Chiba Green Bus, Keisei Town Bus, Keisei Transit Bus, Keisei Bus System, Keihin Kyūkō Bus, Haneda Keikyū Bus, Yokohama Keikyū Bus, Shōnan Keikyū Bus, Kokusai Kōgyō, Kominato Railway Bus, Sōtetsu Bus, Seibu Bus, Seibu Kankō Bus, Tachikawa Bus, CityBus Tachikawa, Chiba Kōtsū, Tōkyū Bus Corporation, Tōkyū Transsés, Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation, Tōbu Bus Central, Tōbu Bus West, Tōbu Bus East, Tōbu Bus Nikkō, Asahi Motor Corporation, Ibakyū Motor Corporation, Kokusai Jūō Kōtsū, Kawagoe Motor Corporation, Bandō Bus, Nishi-Tōkyō Bus, Hakone Tozan Bus, Odakyū Hakone Highway Bus, Hitachi Group, Fujikyū Bus, Fuji Express, Fujikyū Shōnan Bus, Fujikyū Yamanashi Bus, Fujikyū Heiwa Kankō, Fujikyū City Bus, Fujikyū Shizuoka Bus, Funabashi Shin-Keisei Bus, Narashino Shin-Keisei Bus, Matsudo Shin-Keisei Bus, Heiwa Kōtsū, Aska Bus, Yamanashi Kōtsū, Yokohama Municipal Transportation Bureau, Yokohama Traffic Development
*Suica*

Railway operators: JR East, Tōkyō Monorail, Tōkyō Waterfront Area Rapid Transit, Saitama New Urban Transit, Izukyū Corporation, Sendai Airport Transit, Sapporo City Transportation Bureau(*)
Bus operators: JR Bus Kantō, Niigata Kōtsū, Hokkaidō Chūō Bus(*), Jōtetsu Corporation(*), JR Hokkaidō Bus(*)
(*)Start of service for Sapporo City Transportation Bureau, Hokkaidō Chūō Bus, Jōtetsu Corporation, and JR Hokkaidō Bus is slated for 2013.
*manaca*

Railway operators: Nagoya Municipal Transportation Bureau, Nagoya Railroad, Toyohashi Railroad
Bus operators: Nagoya Municipal Transportation Bureau, Meitetsu Bus
*TOICA*

Railway operators: JR Hokkaidō
*PiTaPa*

Railway operators: Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau, Kintetsu Corporation, Hankyū Corporation, Keihan Electric Railway, Nankai Electric Railway, Hanshin Electric Railway, Kyōto Municipal Transportation Bureau, Ōsaka Monorail, Ōsaka Prefectural Urban Development, Kita-Ōsaka Kyūkō Railway, Mizuma Railway, Keifuku Electric Railroad, Shizuoka Railway
Bus operators: Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau, Mizuma Railway, Shizutetsu Justline
*ICOCA*

Railway operators: JR West
*Hayakaken*

Railway operators: Fukuoka City Transportation Bureau
*nimoca*

Railway operators: Nishi-Nippon Railroad
Bus operators: Nishi-Nippon Railroad, Nishitetsu Bus Kita-Kyūshū, Nishitetsu Highway Bus, Nishitetsu Bus Saga, Nishitetsu Bus Kurume, Nishitetsu Bus Chikuhō, Nishitetsu Bus Ōmuta, Nishitetsu Bus Munakata, Nishitetsu Bus Futsukaichi, Hita Bus, Shōwa Bus, Ōita Kōtsū, Ōita Bus, Kamenoi Bus
*SUGOCA*

Railway operators: JR Kyūshū

I’ll post again the map I made a while ago for reference:










All the cards depicted here, except for SAPICA (Sapporo), PASPY (Hiroshima / Fukuyama), are part of the nationwide interoperability program. However, I expect both of the these will join the program eventually, along with the Sendai City Transportation Bureau card and possibly others. There's also EX-IC for the Tōkaidō Shinkansen which I suspect JR Central will begin to consider adding to the program after the first rollout of nationwide interoperability.

So far, it’s been intriguing to watch this almost “organic” development of a nationwide IC card system from the bottom up, where card systems are developed locally by individual transit operators and then gradually become interconnected within regions and now, across the country. Some might argue the efficiencies of a top-down approach, where a single entity (the government, an industrial organization, a private corporation, etc.) rolls out a unified system across the country… An interesting contrast to think about.


----------



## quashlo

*Hankyū Kyōto Line / Senri Line continuous grade-separation project: Part 3*

Next is Shimo-Shinjō Station:
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

Visualization of the new station.
The aerial structure needs to be fairly high in order to pass over the elevated Tōkaidō Shinkansen tracks.










Elevated station will be two tracks with a single island platform.



















Existing ground-level station










From the south end of the station, looking south (towards Awaji)










The elevated Shinkansen tracks are about 50 m from the south end of the existing platforms.










From the north end of the station, looking north (towards Kita-Senri).
The elevated station will be located about 200 m north of the existing station due to the Shinkansen overpass.


----------



## quashlo

*Hankyū Kyōto Line / Senri Line continuous grade-separation project: Part 4*

Last is Kunijima Station:
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_










Kunijima Station on the Senri Line will be at a more typical height for elevated stations.










Kunijima is actually quite close to Sōzenji on the Kyōto Line.










Existing ground-level station










From north end, looking north (towards Awaji)










A large hospital being relocated to near the station. A small road also fronts the station.










They’ve been excavating into the side of the hospital site, so perhaps they will shift this road out a bit temporarily, constructing the new station above the position of the the existing road.


----------



## quashlo

*Yamato Transport to try out package delivery in Kyōto using Randen trams*
http://e.nikkei.com/e/fr/tnks/Nni20110517D17JFA08.htm



> KYOTO (Nikkei)--Yamato Transport Co. and Keifuku Electric Railroad Co. (9049) said Tuesday that they will begin using trams to deliver parcels here starting Wednesday.
> 
> This is apparently the first time in Japan that courier services have used this mode of transport.
> 
> Yamato Transport will deliver packages by truck to Keifuku Electric's Sai depot to be loaded onto a tram and transported to Arashiyama, a tourist hot spot. There, the Yamato Holdings Co. (9064) unit will put the parcels on rear attachments for electric bicycles for delivery to businesses and residences.
> 
> A parcel-only carriage will be linked to a regular tram carriage. It will run once a day in the morning for the time being.
> 
> Traffic congestion around Arashiyama during the foliage season and other peak tourism times is intense. Yamato Transport believes that using trams will make it easier to deliver parcels on time and will help cut greenhouse gas emissions.
> 
> "By reducing the number of our vehicles on the road, we're helping ease congestion," President Masaki Yamauchi told reporters Tuesday.


This follows the news last year of Yamato Transport trying out package delivery on the Sapporo Municipal Subway (see here). I wonder if this could spark a small “rebirth” of sorts for urban railway systems as a means of goods transport.

Keifuku Electric Railroad (Randen) clips:

The famous _sakura_ tunnel on the Kitano Line between Narutaki and Utano:





_Source: *angelspringsTavio* on YouTube_

At night time, when the railway turns on special lighting for the trees:





_Source: *plum1853* on YouTube_

Randen action at Uzumasa Kōryūji Station (2010.04):





_Source: *quamegor* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*30000 series for the Midōsuji Line makes press debut*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/news/110509/biz11050912520007-n1.htm

These are the first new trains on the Midōsuji Line, the breadwinner of the Ōsaka Municipal Subway system, in 20 years (the 20 series debuted in 1991). On 2011.05.09, the Municipal Transportation Bureau recently held a press-only event to show off the first unit, based on similar 30000 series trains for the Tanimachi Line that began service in 2009. The two types are virtually identical, but with some minor changes tailored for the Midōsuji Line. After various tests, the trains will enter service on the Midōsuji Line starting in December, replacing aging 10 series units. A total of 12 trains (120 cars) will be produced.
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

At Kinki Sharyō’s plant, sporting the Midōsuji Line’s line color, red.










Car #8 (Car 31101).
Using the latest VVVF drives, the new trains consume 10 percent less electricity than the 10 series trains they are replacing.










Cars No. 7 and No. 8.
The panels between cars to prevent passengers (especially the visually-impaired) from falling down are standard nowadays.










The patch of line color at the ends of the train has been changed to a curve (the Tanimachi Line units had a rectangular patch). The destination signs have also been changed to large-screen white-color LEDs.










Operator’s cab.
At bottom right is the emergency exit (one on each end), also ubiquitous in all subway trains.










Slight changes to the interior from the Tanimachi Line units.
The placement and shape of seats, the color of the seat moquettes, the pattern on the laminate along the walls of the car, and the seat end partition design have all changed.










Door area.
The left side has been designed with additional clearance from the seat partition to allow passengers with luggage a place to comfortably stand without getting in the way of others. The Midōsuji Line is one of the primary lines serving Shin-Ōsaka Station, Ōsaka’s Shinkansen terminal, so these should be popular standing spots among Shinkansen passengers.










The lintels above the doors feature large LCD information displays capable of handling the four standard languages (Japanese, English, Simplified Chinese, and Korean). We also get a better view of the laminate used, which features a special “ginkgo leaf” design just for the Midōsuji Line.










Overhead racks were lowered by 40 mm to make them easier to use. The floor of the car is also 4 cm lower, reducing the height difference with platforms. From this angle, it might be easier to see how they’ve shifted the seating along the wall to make additional room on one side.










For reference, an LCD information display on a Tanimachi Line 30000 series train:





_Source: *wasinojinsei* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Narita Yukawa Station: Part 1*

We’re approaching close to a year since the opening of the Narita Sky Access and the start of Keisei’s 160 kph new _Skyliner_ service. Here’s a look at the new station on the line, Narita Yukawa.
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

Bird’s eye view of the three-story station, nestled in between some hills. The station is located where the Narita Sky Access Line crosses over the JR Narita Line’s Abiko Branch Line (marked by the upside down triangle). Currently, there is no connection with JR, but perhaps in the future, we may see JR platforms here. 










The line becomes single-track just east of the station. There is a special No. 38 switch (135 m long, 1.3 degrees) that allows _Skyliner_ trains to pass through at 160 kph without slowing. On the left here is the ongoing construction of the Kita-Chiba Road immediately north of the station.










New _Skyliner_ train at Nippori Station in central Tōkyō.










Track is combination ballast and slab using elastic sleepers.
The Narita Sky Access Line is the fastest _zairaisen_ (conventional line) in Japan (together with the Hokuhoku Line).










Looking east from the east end of the station










Looking west.
Narita Yukawa is a four-track station with two side platforms, a similar design to smaller Shinkansen stations. The middle two tracks are for non-stopping trains (i.e., the _Skyliner_).










Middle section of the platform










Looking east from the west end of the station


----------



## quashlo

*Narita Yukawa Station: Part 2*

Looking west from the west end of the station, facing the Matsuzaki Tunnel, built with simple cut-and-cover method.










Second-floor concourse.
Almost feels too nice for such a small station. There are three elevators and six escalators at the station, but at least the escalators have activation sensors.










Ground floor










There is only one exit from the station, with only four faregates.










Pretty barren schedule is a 40-minute cycle, but hopefully that will pick up in the future.










Station plaza at the south side of the station, including a taxi pool at center and bus terminal at the bottom and right.










Kita-Chiba Road being constructed parallel










JR Narita Line is behind


----------



## quashlo

*Hatanodai Station: Part 1*

This station on the Tōkyū Ōimachi Line underwent radical upgrades as part of Tōkyū’s effort to develop the Ōimachi Line into a bypass for the over-saturated Den’en Toshi Line. These efforts included instituting express service on the Ōimachi Line to speed up access from Futako–Tamagawa Station in western Tōkyō (Setagaya Ward) to Ōimachi Station (Shinagawa Ward), where Tōkyū passengers can switch to the Keihin-Tōhoku Line to access the eastern half of the Yamanote Line loop. The other half of these efforts was quadruple-tracking the Den’en Toshi Line west from Futako–Tamagawa to Mizonokuchi and extending the Ōimachi Line onto these new tracks.

As a result of these upgrades to the line, Hatanodai Station—a transfer station with the Ikegami Line—was transformed from a two-track station into a four-track station, and received a few other improvements such as barrier-free upgrades. Express service began on 2008.03.28.

Some pics:
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

I’m a big fan of Tōkyū signage. 










The increasingly-popular translucent membrane roofs.
Station was transformed from two tracks (two side platforms) to four tracks (two island platforms), allowing for passing and cross-platform transfers between express and local trains.










Looking east (towards Ōimachi) from the east end of the station.
In the distance is Ebaramachi Station. The Ōimachi Line, together with the Tamagawa Line, Ikegami Line, and Setagaya Line, are Tōkyū’s minor lines, usually with shorter stop spacing designed to shuttle passengers to / from the Den’en Toshi Line, Tōyoko, and Meguro Lines. The improvements to the Ōimachi Line, however, were designed to bring it closer to a medium-capacity line similar to the Meguro Line.










Looking west.
Hanging from the canopy on the left are the video monitors that allow the conductor to check that all doors on the train are clear before giving the OK sign to depart.










From west end of the station looking east










Facing west (towards Futako–Tamagawa)


----------



## quashlo

*Hatanodai Station: Part 2*

Some pics:
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

The transfer with the Ikegami Line originally required going down and up multiple sets of stairs, but these have now been made completely barrier-free with escalators. There are separate passages to transfer to each direction of the Ikegami Line, so they color-coded the escalator wells. 

Blue is for the outbound direction, for Yukigaya–Ōtsuka and Kamata.



















The coloring scheme also applies to the elevators.










Red is the inbound direction of the Ikegami Line for Gotanda.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Monorail Haneda Airport International Terminal Station*

It’s been about half a year since the new Haneda Airport International Terminal and new stations on the Keikyū Airport Line and Tōkyō Monorail opened on 2010.10.21.
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

Platform 1 for Haneda Airport Terminals 1 and 2 (domestic flights).
The station consists of two side platforms on a sweeping curve.










Like the rest of the Tōkyō Monorail stations, this one has platform doors.










After exiting from Platform 1, you’re pretty much at the International Terminal departure lobby.










Unlike the new Keikyū station, which is underground, the design of the new Tōkyō Monorail station allows for moving back and forth between the two platforms.










Platform 2 for Hamamatsuchō and central Tōkyō.
Not as flashy as the new Keikyū station, but nice.










Platform 2 departure board.
They did a good job of making this fairly easy to understand, with the color-coded stopping patterns and diagrams.
8:44 Local for Hamamatsuchō
8:47 Airport rapid for Hamamatsuchō
8:53 Section rapid for Hamamatsuchō
The rightmost column also identifies the first train to reach Hamamatsuchō, in this case the 8:47 Airport rapid.










Immediately south of the station is the mouth of the Tama River.
The old monorail track still remains, in the distance.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū Musashi Kosugi Station construction update*

Pictures from a while back (2011.02) of the platform extension work at Tōkyū Musashi Kosugi Station.
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

The flurry of construction outside Musashi Kosugi Station. In addition to this platform extension work in preparation for the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line service with the Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line, there is also a new station tenant building at the Tōkyū station to be built, plus the work on the JR Nambu Line–Yokosuka Line transfer corridor. Musashi Kosugi is developing quite nicely as one of Tōkyō’s newer skylines.










North end of the inbound platform (for Shibuya). The north end of the station consists of an overpass above the JR Nambu Line platforms at Musashi Kosugi, and the platform extension involved “filling in” the gaps.










Facing the outbound platform (for Yokohama and Motomachi–Chūkagai). Eventually the beams forming the overpass will be covered up by the extended platform.










Extension of the outbound platform 










These columns were designed beforehand with enough girth to support the future Tōkyū station tenant building. Work is slated to begin in June and continue until the end of next year.


----------



## quashlo

*Station area aerials: Part 4*

A continuation of the series on aerial shots of station areas.

The previous posts in this series:
Part 1: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65984553&postcount=1785
Part 2: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65984573&postcount=1786
Part 3: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65984613&postcount=1787

*Tsudanuma Station* (Narashino City, Chiba Prefecture)
JR Sōbu Rapid Line, JR Sōbu Local Line
101,870 daily exits (2009)

A major station on the JR Sōbu Main Line. The south side of the station is home to the Tsudanuma Campus of the Chiba Institute of Technology. A new 20-story tower (right) opened in 2011.03, the second part of the campus expansion. The first part is the first tower (left) that opened in 2008.08.









_Source: Original image from http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

Massive new town redevelopment on the south side of the station, Kanade no Mori (“Forest of Music”). Planned population is 7,000 residents. Building plan includes four residential towers (20-story, 24-story, 20-story, and 17-story) containing 721 units, plus smaller homes. Completion is slated for FY2014. The land readjustment project cost is about ¥15 billion and involved approx. 250 landowners, some of whom are farmers who will get a piece of communal farm plots inside the new town to continue their farming.









_Source: Original image from http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

*Moto-Yawata Station. Keisei Yawata Station* (Ichikawa City, Chiba Prefecture)
JR Sōbu Local Line, Toei Subway Shinjuku Line, Keisei Main Line
JR: 58,066 daily entries (2009)
Toei Subway: 68,220 daily entries and exits (2009)
Keisei: 32,074 daily entries and exits (2009)

The only Toei Subway station outside of the prefectural limits of Tōkyō, serving the center of Ichikawa City at the conflux of three separate lines operated by three separate companies. There’s another redevelopment project here set to break ground that includes a 40-story residential tower (465 units).









_Source: Original image from http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

*Minato Mirai Station* (Nishi Ward, Yokohama City, Kanagawa Prefecture)
Yokohama Rapid Railway Minato Mirai Line
55,829 daily entries and exits (2008)

Minato Mirai is a waterfront redevelopment zone in Yokohama City, and the Minato Mirai Line was built expressly to serve this new area. It includes the current tallest building in Japan, the Yokohama Landmark Tower, and development is still underway, with the latest addition being Nissan’s Global HQ (actually closer to Shin-Takashima Station than Minato Mirai Station).









_Source: Original image from http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_









_Source: Original image from http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

*Tsurumi Station / Keikyū Tsurumi Station* (Tsurumi Ward, Yokohama City, Kanagawa Prefecture)
JR Keihin-Tōhoku Line, JR Tsurumi Line, Keikyū Main Line
JR: 76,850 daily entries (2009)
Keikyū: 28,457 daily entries and exits (2008)

The heart of Tsurumi Ward on the busy Keihin (Tōkyō – Yokohama corridor) where JR and Keikyū compete for passengers just steps away from each other. A mixed-use redevelopment project (SeaCrane) was recently completed between the two stations and includes a 31-story residential tower (301 units), a midrise commercial / public facility building, and a Hotel Mets (JR East-operated hotel).









_Source: Original image from http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_


----------



## quashlo

*Station area aerials: Part 5*

*Nakano Station* (Nakano Ward, Tōkyō)
JR Chūō Rapid Line, JR Chūō Local Line, Tōkyō Metro Tōzai Line
JR: 124,494 daily entries (2009)
Tōkyō Metro: 132,742 daily entries and exits (2009)

A built-out neighborhood smack dab on the Chūō Line in Tōkyō’s western wards. Another redevelopment project is underway here, just south of the station—a 29-story condo tower (234 units). There are other redevelopment projects underway for other lots surrounding the station.









_Source: Original image from http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

*Shibuya Station* (Shibuya Ward, Tōkyō)
JR Yamanote Line, JR Saikyō Line, JR Shōnan-Shinjuku Line, Tōkyō Metro Ginza Line, Tōkyō Metro Hanzōmon Line, Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line, Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line, Tōkyū Tōyoko Line, Keiō Inokashira Line
JR: 412,241 daily entries (2009)
Tōkyū: 1,079,319 daily entries and exits (2009) (highest for any single private railway station in Japan)
Tōkyō Metro: 801,222 daily entries and exits (2009)
Keiō: 340,627 daily entries and exits

One of Tōkyō’s major terminals and the second busiest station by passengers in Japan.
Tōkyū’s Shibuya Hikarie’s redevelopment project is underway and should open soon, together with the start of through-services between the Tōyoko Line and Fukutoshin Line. There are subsequent plans for major reorganization of the station facilities, including shifting over the Ginza Line and Saikyō Line / Shōnan-Shinjuku Line tracks and construction of a station tenant building, perhaps a tower development.









_Source: Original image from http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

*Tamachi Car Center* (Minato Ward, Tōkyō)

There are plans to redevelop parts of Tamachi Car Center after the opening of the Tōhoku Through Line, allowing for through-services between the Utsunomiya Line / Takasaki Line / Jōban Line and the Tōkaidō Line and consolidation of maintenance / storage facilities among the various lines. Also interesting to note is the Tōkaidō Freight Line, on which there are proposals to run passenger trains. Lots of development potential for JR East on the site of the car center itself, and there have been rumors of a new station on the Yamanote Line here.









_Source: Original image from http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

*Kita-Yono Station* (Chūō Ward, Saitama City, Saitama Prefecture)
JR Saikyō Line
8,143 daily entries (2009)

Another residential redevelopment underway (includes a 32-story tower, 419 units total) in the northern suburbs of Tōkyō near Saitama Shin-Toshin on the infamously-crowded Saikyō Line. 









_Source: Original image from http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_


----------



## quashlo

*Ueno Juri is new mascot character for Keiō Electric Railway (redux)*

Second CM finally made it to YouTube… Hopefully they don’t take it down.
First one is here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77159759&postcount=3150.





_Source: *futarichan* on YouTube_

This CM series was specially tailored for Ueno Juri, as the slogan “Ki no Sato e” (“To the forest village”) uses the same characters as her first name, Juri (樹里).


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau runs simulations of reduced schedule*
http://www.mbs.jp/news/kansaiflash_GE110519113700457679.shtml



> Amidst projections of an electricity shortage this summer as a result of the accident at Tōkyō Electric Power Company’s (TEPCO) Fukushima No. 1 nuclear power plant and the shutdown of Chūbu Electric Power Company’s Hamaoka nuclear power plant, the Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau has begun simulations of reduced train services in the event that it receives a request to conserve electricity from the national government or other officials. The Transportation Bureau drafted an operating plan for the nine lines of the Municipal Subway necessary to achieve a 10 to 20 percent reduction in electricity consumption. Transportation Bureau spokespersons say, “This is preparation just in case we are forced to deal with a situation like rolling blackouts,” and that it’s uncertain at this time whether the plan will be implemented.
> 
> The analysis was conducted for two scenarios: one looking just at the Midōsuji Line, which carries approx. 1.2 million riders daily, and another looking at all nine lines including the Midōsuji Line and New Tram. The Transportation Bureau drafted operating plans necessary to reduce electricity consumption during the peak load period—the morning rush hour (7:00 to 9:00 am)—by 10 to 20 percent.
> 
> As a result, the Transportation Bureau says it can reduce electricity consumption on the Midōsuji Line by 10 percent by changing the morning rush hour schedule to the evening rush hour schedule, which operates less trains. A 20 percent reduction can be achieved by switching to a weekend schedule. Crowding, which normally reaches about 140% of capacity during a normal schedule, would reach 170% with an evening rush hour schedule and 200% with a weekend schedule.
> 
> In addition, the Transportation Bureau also says it can achieve at 20% reduction across all lines with two different alternatives: (1) Operating the Midōsuji Line on a regular schedule and the remaining eight lines on a weekend schedule; or (2) Operating the Midōsuji Line on an evening rush hour schedule, the Chūō Line on a regular schedule, and other lines on a weekend schedule.
> 
> Transportation Bureau spokespersons say, “We conducted the analysis for the morning rush hour, when the effects would be most severe. Even assuming that reduced train service is necessary, it’s likely we would actually make changes during the midday period, when electricity demand is highest.”


Video news reports:
ANN: http://news.tv-asahi.co.jp/ann/news/web/html/210519012.html
MBS: http://www.mbs.jp/news/kansaiflash_GE110519162800457790.shtml

Midōsuji Line @ Umeda Station, Platform 2 (for Shin-Ōsaka and Senri Chūō) during the morning rush hour (2010.06):





_Source: *INCJapan* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō-area railways prepare for summer electricity shortage*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/special/...E2E3E3E0E4EAEB;o=9694E0E5E2E6E0E2E3E3E0E4EAEA



> In an effort to meet the 15-percent cut in electricity usage the government is asking of firms within Tōkyō Electric Power Company’s (TEPCO) service area, private railway and subway companies in the Greater Tōkyō region have developed a new series of electricity conservation measures. Tōkyū Corporation is considering beginning train services earlier, while Keiō Corporation is looking into increasing the temperature setting inside all of its trains. East Japan Railway Company (JR East), which has its own large-scale power plants, will continue running fewer trains during the midday periods in an effort to provide enough electrical power to TEPCO.
> 
> Tōkyū Corporation is considering moving forward its first train services, normally beginning during the 5:00 am hour, to the 4:00 am hour. The effort is targeted at urging passengers to use early-morning trains, allowing the railway to reduce services during the midday period when the load on the power grid reaches a peak.
> 
> Since starting train services earlier means that the track maintenance work normally performed late at night will have to end earlier, the railway is also considering moving the last trains, normally leaving during the 12:00 hour, to an earlier schedule. Tōkyū is also looking into modifying the service hours for buses linking train stations and residential neighborhoods.
> 
> Some companies in the National Capital Region are considering beginning work earlier in an effort to conserve electricity, and Tōkyū will support these efforts by starting train services earlier.
> 
> Keiō Corporation plans to increase the temperature inside all of its cars from the current 26 degrees to the 28 degrees already used in its special “light-AC” cars. The railway has begun investigating just how much electricity can be conserved by raising the temperature setting. Other railway companies including Tōbu Railway are considering increasing the temperature inside trains.
> 
> By July, the Yokohama Municipal Subway will replace the fluorescent lights at Shin-Yokohama Station and eight other major stations, constantly lit up, with more energy-efficient light-emitting diode (LED) units. The railway will complete replacement of lighting at all stations by FY2013.
> 
> *JR East to sell electrical power*
> Even now, private railway and subway companies are implementing electricity conservation strategies, including dimming station lighting and stopping escalators. But as consumption of electricity for air conditioning will increase in July and August, it will be difficult to meet the goal of a 15% reduction in consumption using the current conservation strategies. The increase in AC temperature settings inside trains is expected to result in complaints from passengers, but railway companies say they hope to work to get passengers to understand the situation.
> 
> Meanwhile, JR East, which has its own combustion and hydroelectric power plants, will run its plants at full output, providing electricity to run its trains in the Greater Tōkyō area. The excess electricity will be sold to TEPCO in a cooperative effort to secure enough capacity in the power grid.
> 
> _Large-consumer electricity demand in the TEPCO service area by industry
> Research conducted by Agency for Natural Resources and Energy in February
> Mechanical equipment and devices: 22.7%
> Chemical industry: 11.7%
> Steel industry: 9.7%
> *Railway industry: 7.5%*
> Food products: 6.4%
> Non-ferrous metals: 5.3%
> Other: 36.7%_


“Light-AC” cars (弱冷房車 _jaku-reibōsha_) are just another of the peculiarities of Japanese railway systems—basically, passengers who think the regular AC temperature setting inside trains is too cold can board specially-marked “light-AC” cars (these are usually marked with big fat stickers above the doors) where the interior temperature is set slightly warmer.









_Source: http://kotoripiyopiyo.com/_

Apparently, with the accident Fukushima No. 1 nuclear power plant and Chūbu Electric Power Company’s decision to shutdown the Hamaoka nuclear power plant, the electricity-conservation movement is expanding nationwide, and some railways in the Kansai area have announced the possibility of conservation strategies this summer.

JR West is considering turning off lighting inside trains and stations primarily during the midday, but has said it will not reduce train services. Kintetsu is also looking at systemwide measures such as turning off lights and TVMs. Hankyū Corporation, Hanshin Electric Railway, Nankai Electric Railway, and Keihan Electric Railway all say they are currently not considering any special measures to conserve electricity, but all four plus Kintetsu have extended the use of the summer uniforms for their railway staff (normally June to September) to mid-May and October. With the shutdown of Reactors 2 and 3 at Kyūshū Electric Power Company’s Genkai nuclear power plant for regular maintenance and no date set for their restart, JR Kyūshū and Nishitetsu have also begun considering reduced train schedules.


----------



## quashlo

*WiMAX wireless broadband to be rolled out onto Tōkyō Metro and Toei Subway tunnels next March*
http://search.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/nn20110521a8.html



> Tokyo subways will start offering the high-speed WiMax wireless service around next March, allowing commuters to exchange text messages and surf the Interenet in moving trains.
> 
> The two subway operators in the metropolitan area *- the Tokyo Metropolitan Government and the private Tokyo Metro Co.—said they will cooperate with the broadband service firm UQ Communications Inc., to install the equipment throughout their entire subway networks.
> 
> UQ Communications will foot the bill for installing the WiMAX system, formally known as Worldwide Interoperability for Microwave Access. Currently, cellphone networks are accessible only in the stations.


More news on the efforts to bring wireless service onto tunnel sections of the subway. Ironically enough, UQ Communications is a major recipient of JR East investment. The railway owns 17.65% of the shares in the telecommunications firm, and has been upgrading a lot of its communications systems (including the “train channel” content displayed on the LCD screens inside trains and digital advertisements inside JR East convenience stores) to UQ’s WiMAX (wireless broadband) products. In a bit of self-promotion, there are UQ WiMAX commercials running inside trains and on ads inside JR East stations.

A couple pictures from the UQ WiMAX booth at CEATAC JAPAN 2010:
_Source: http://gigazine.net/_

Mockup of the double-screen LCD units on JR East’s E259 series _Narita Express_ trains. The content for these displays is updated constantly (there is a need to provide realtime info such as weather, flight departures, news, and advertisements on the _Narita Express_ service) using UQ WiMAX. 










One of the WiMAX repeaters installed on trains, used to stabilize the signal between passengers’ WiMAX devices and the WiMAX base stations located along the train line.


----------



## quashlo

*Six-door cars on the Yamanote Line*

Shots at Meguro and Ebisu of the platform doors and the soon-to-disappear six-door cars:





_Source: *tiyodalain* on YouTube_

Six-door cars being scrapped at Nagano General Rolling Stock Center. A bit of a shame, as they aren’t even 10 years old and still in very good shape. hno:





_Source: *kawa209kei* on YouTube_


----------



## AG

What a waste of 6-door cars. I'm not a fan of JR East's policy of building new cars and having them serve such short lifespans, it seems like a rather irresponsible practice. At least with other cars like a few of the 253 series and some of the 209 series they have sold them to other operators or refitted them.


----------



## starrwulfe

quashlo said:


> *Tōkyū Musashi Kosugi Station construction update*


This one is down the road from my area (Hiyoshi) so I pass through here everyday. 
Just wanted to say that they stopped the construction of the transfer tunnel between the Tokyu/JR Nanbu part of the station to the JR Shonan-Shinyuku Line/Yokosuka Line part for a few weeks for some reason. They've since restarted it; I'm patiently waiting for it since it'll cut that long walk in half!

I had no idea there'd be a tenant building on top of the Tokyu part-- So it'll be like Hiyoshi station then?


----------



## starrwulfe

quashlo said:


> *Tōkyō-area railways prepare for summer electricity shortage*


They've already started the campaign to the public. On the Tokyu Toyoko line's "TOQ-Vision" monitors on the train, there's PSAs running talking about the 節電 (Setsu Den or Electric Conservation) measures they're taking. For example, they've taken out every other flouresent bulb in the concourse areas of all the stations. They've put proximity sensors on the vending machines to turn the lighting of them on only when someone's in front of it. They turn power off to 3/4 of the faregates and TVMs at big stations during off-peak times... The Tobu Tojo line has done the most: They don't have the lights on in most of the trains during the day, and also cut off power to all the escalators on the line.


----------



## quashlo

AG said:


> What a waste of 6-door cars. I'm not a fan of JR East's policy of building new cars and having them serve such short lifespans, it seems like a rather irresponsible practice. At least with other cars like a few of the 253 series and some of the 209 series they have sold them to other operators or refitted them.


In their defense, if these weren't such one-off cars or actually part of complete formations (with cab cars) being phased out, I think you would have seen them shifted to other lines. They're already reusing many of the 209 series trains, but only after getting rid of some of the non-cab cars, as most of the lines they're getting shifted onto (Sotobō Line, Uchibō Line, Sōbu Line east of Chiba, Nambu Line, etc.) don't need that many cars to begin with.

I can almost guarantee that in another 10-15 years when they start phasing out the current sets on the Yamanote Line, they will be shifted onto other lines. Perhaps others can chime in on their thoughts, but I actually prefer JR East's policy compared to what JR West does (run them for as long as possible). Rolling stock technology is constantly being improved, so there's direct operational benefits (energy efficiency, reliability) from replacing trains that might only be 20 years old.


----------



## quashlo

starrwulfe said:


> I had no idea there'd be a tenant building on top of the Tokyu part-- So it'll be like Hiyoshi station then?


I don't think it will be anywhere near as big. The construction notice says the GFA of the building is only ~7,600 sq m and it's only three stories tall. If you consider the elevated tracks are already two stories, then they're only building one extra story on top. Plus, if you look at the aerial of the station in that post, you can see that only part of the station will be covered.

Actually seems a bit small, really... Perhaps once most of the station-related construction is done, they will build something a little bit more grand (and fitting) for Musashi Kosugi, maybe as part of a redevelopment tower. :dunno:


----------



## hakubi

quashlo said:


> I actually prefer JR East's policy compared to what JR West does (run them for as long as possible). Rolling stock technology is constantly being improved, so there's direct operational benefits (energy efficiency, reliability) from replacing trains that might only be 20 years old.


To me, a bit of both... energy efficiency is very important and will only become more important, so in that regard I think it's not a bad idea. From a railfan point of view, I like a lot of JR West's older equipment, especially the express rolling stock. The 103s on the Osaka Loop, however, I think it's about time they go. I'll be interested to see what replaces them. Maybe something related to the 321s?


----------



## coth

What's so special about those maroon ties?
http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/8520/chibanarita11058.jpg


----------



## starrwulfe

quashlo said:


> I don't think it will be anywhere near as big. :dunno:


Happened to change from Rapid Express to Local at Musashi Kosugi today on the way home. That station has all kinds of stuff on the concourse level there. There's a Tokyu store, various restaurants, and salons. I think they'll use the extra part at the top for a connecting bridge/plaza to the building they're going to do next door... Also those platform extensions include elevators too; they have the scaffolding around the shafts and are putting in the elevator cars themselves this week. Also the roof canopy supports are up as well. 
I can get pix tomorrow if it's not rainy like today (and my commute isn't jammed up like this morning. A train ran into someone in Akihabara on the JR Keihin Tohoku line. It screwed my westside Yamanote line ride up from Shibuya to Ikebukuro completely.)


----------



## quashlo

coth said:


> What's so special about those maroon ties?
> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/8520/chibanarita11058.jpg


Not really a rail engineer, so can't say for sure, but most of them are part of the special switch used at this particular location, I believe to increase strength / durability to handle 160 kph operations with the _Skyliner_. If you compare to the prestressed concrete sleepers on the other sections, these ones appear to be steel and are fastened directly to the concrete bed using an extra set of bolts on the outer ends.

The part closest to us in that picture may have the special sleepers just because it is the joint between the straight track section along the station platforms and the turnout from the mainline track.

Some better pictures:
_Source: http://maestro-cl.at.webry.info/_

Approaching Narita Yukawa










Another turnout on the single-track section closer to Narita Airport


----------



## quashlo

*Kyōsan wins order for ATC equipment for Harbin Metro Line 1 and Gwangmyeong Light Rail Transit*
http://www.nikkei.com/tech/news/art...DE2E0E2E5EAE5E5E2E3E7E3E0E0E2E2EBE2E2E2E2E2E2



> Kyōsan Electric Manufacturing has received new orders for automatic train control (ATC) equipment for Metro Line 1 in Harbin, China and a light rail system in Korea. The total contract value for both orders is ¥2 billion. The firm plans to increase is its proportion of revenue from overseas projects to 20% in three years, or about 10% more than what it was last fiscal year. Focusing on Asia, where railway construction is proceeding at a quick pace, Kyōsan hopes to expand its share overseas by marketing its unique technologies for railway operations systems and associated precision safety equipment.
> 
> The two orders are for Harbin Metro Line 1, scheduled to open in 2013, and a light rail transit system to open in Gwangmyeong, Korea in 2014. Kyōsan will supply ATC, automatic train operation (ATO), and other equipment. This is Harbin’s first of five subway projects planned to be constructed in the near-term. The Chinese and Korean orders are worth about ¥1 billion each.
> 
> Kyōsan’s revenues from overseas orders for the fiscal year ending March 2010 reached ¥7.5 billion, or 12% of its consolidated revenues of ¥65.1 billion. Using experience developed in Japan, the firm is marketing complex systems such as ATC, and will increase its overseas revenue share to 20% in about three years. Competition with major European firms such as Germany’s Siemens is increasing for railway infrastructure orders in Asian markets.


The orders are for the following equipment:

Automatic train protection (ATP) / train detection (TD) wayside and on-board equipment
Automatic train operation (ATO) wayside and on-board equipment
Converter-brake-inverter (CBI) equipment
The Harbin Metro Line 1 order is a joint win with the 14th Research Institute of the China Electronics Technology Group Corporation (Nanjing, China), while the Gwangmyeong Light Rail Transit order appears to be a joint win with LS Electronics.


----------



## quashlo

*Driving rain delays removal of platform canopies at Ōsaka Station*
http://www.asahi.com/travel/rail/news/OSK201105190031.html



> An unforeseen situation is troubling JR West at the new JR Ōsaka Station, which only recently celebrated its grand opening early this month. The railway discovered that rain carried by the wind was making its way into the station and underneath the large canopy—the symbol of the station renovation—leaving the railway unable to touch the old platform canopies, originally slated to be removed. The view that the railway had boasted about, originally intended to be reminiscent of the open airiness of European train stations, could now be restricted by the platform canopies.
> 
> The new Time Square underneath the large station canopy was constructed above the platform bridge connecting the north and south station tenant buildings, and the original selling point was being able to look down on the trains arriving at and departing from the platforms like a railway model set-up.
> 
> On the evening of May 18, Hashimoto Atsushi (27), an Ōsaka City office worker, brought his one-year old son with him to the Time Square. Son in arms, he tried to watch the trains moving in and out of the station platforms, but the old platform canopies blocked his field-of-vision, making the trains difficult to see. “It’s a new station, but there are old things still jumbled in with everything,” said Hashimoto.
> 
> The large canopy is approx. 180 m in length from east to west and approx. 100 m in width north to south, and connects from the 12th floor of the North Gate Building on the north side of the station, which opened on May 4, with the eighth floor of the South Gate Building, designed to cover the six platforms lined up beneath.
> 
> According to JR West, some of the platform canopies date to 1940 (Shōwa 15), before the war, and the railway originally planned to remove all of the canopies except for sections a few meters in length on either end of the platforms. The railway advertised the design, saying it “wanted passengers getting on and off the trains to experience the openness of the large canopy, stretching as high as 55 m above.”
> 
> However, after the completion of the large canopy in October of last year, the railway discovered that misty rain carried by horizontal winds was making its way onto the station platforms from the openings at either end of the large canopy. One of JR West’s construction staff noticed the strange sight, prompting the railway to consider a solution.
> 
> Around that time, the railway widened Platform 8 by about four meters, but in light of the completion of the large canopy, opted out on extending out the platform canopy. The railway construction staff then observed passengers standing on the uncovered section of platform with an umbrella in hand. After JR West investigated the issue, it discovered that even if there was heavy rain, there were no problems if the wind was weak, but even light rain under heavy winds could cause droplets to make their way underneath the large canopy and onto the platforms.
> 
> As a result, JR West quickly halted work to remove the platform canopies, originally scheduled to take place following the grand opening of the station on May 4.
> 
> Division chief of JR West’s Creative Department Miyazaki Hiroshi says, “We can’t leave it like this, so we will remove the old canopies to the extent possible and are looking at strategies to prevent rain from getting onto passengers.” It appears that the railway is currently considering several options, including switching out the old canopies with translucent replacements.”
> 
> _Old platform canopies (foreground) still remain as a result of rain blowing underneath the large canopy (background). (JR Ōsaka Station)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Train platforms beneath the large dome canopy. The railway has been unable to remove the platform canopies as a result of driving rain getting through the opening. (Kita Ward, Ōsaka City)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The platform canopies that cannot be removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rendering of the completed interior of JR Ōsaka Station. Passengers can experience the large open space between the platforms and large canopy. (Courtesy of JR West)_


Didn’t know this before, but apparently the new station is designed by Mitooka Eiji, and there are some special tours daily through the station.

Based on the regular May press conference by JR West’s president, it sounds like they will continue with the platform canopy removal later. As shown in some of the photos a while back, they had already removed some on the platform sections closest to the platform bridge in order to do work on the ceiling (I guess this means the “underbody” of the bridge). Based on the situation during the rainy season, they are considering converting the platform canopies to translucent designs, but as there are uncertainties, they are still analyzing the situation and will come up with a solution and complete the work by the end of the fiscal year (i.e., March of next year). 

Regarding that bus lane that passengers aren’t allowed to cross, JR West will also see how operations pan out after fixed-route and highway express buses begin using the bus lane on 2011.05.22 and 2011.06.01, respectively.

In other JR West news, they will also be upgrading their automatic faregates at all 291 of their stations in the Keihanshin (Ōsaka – Kōbe – Kyōto) region, increasing the service rate from 45 pax/min to 60 pax/min. The new faregates will also be designed to meet the needs of the Spring 2013 nationwide IC card interoperability rollout (faregates at 29 stations will be adapted for the rollout, so only 262 stations will be replaced). This will cost approx. ¥19.3 billion.


----------



## quashlo

*Ridership at JR Ōsaka Station up 14% year-over-year*
http://www.sankeibiz.jp/business/news/110520/bsd1105202303025-n1.htm



> At a regular press conference on May 20, JR West president Sasayuki Takayuki announced that daily entries and exits at JR Ōsaka Station up to May 18 showed a 14% year-over-year increase as a result of the opening of the new North Gate Building station tenant building on the north side of JR Ōsaka Station, as well as the impact of the opening of the JR Ōsaka Mitsukoshi Isetan department store and the Lucua retail facility. The railway determined the information based on the operating statistics of ticket vending machines.
> 
> In addition, the total number of store visitors to both JR Ōsaka Mitsukoshi Isetan and Lucua during the same period reached an average of approx. 370,000 visitors daily. Approx. 500,000 people visited the two facilities on opening day, easily topping the original projection of 400,000 people, and daily average visitors for May 4-18 beat projections by 200,000 to 300,000.
> 
> While sales at the two stores have not been released, JR West president Sasaki explained that Mitsukoshi Isetan was performing mostly according to forecasts while Lucua was doing very well. In addition, judging from relatively good visitor levels at surrounding department stores, Sasaki was hopeful: “There’s competition (with other stores), but there’s also cooperation, and we are hoping to broadcast the uniqueness of the area across the entire region.”
> 
> Meanwhile, in regards to sales at Mitsukoshi Isetan falling within original forecasts, Sasaki remarked, “This is currently ‘wintertime’ for department stores, so it’s understandable.” Sasaki said he expects that it will take some time for customers to know about Mitsukoshi Isetan’s specialty in designing ‘lifestyle’ sales floor spaces and the convenience of its baggage concierge service.


----------



## Blackraven

Momo1435 said:


> ^^ No, the services don't have their own platform at Haneda Terminal 2 or at Hamamatsucho station. At both ends there's 1 island platform with tracks on both sides. All services can leave at either side of the platform, it just depends on which side the train came into the station. All the services use the same kind of trains, it can come in as a local service and return as a non-stop. The express trains can pass the local trains at Showajima Station that has 2 island platforms with 4 tracks.


Hmm.......is that so?

That may look confusing (especially to first time users/travelers). If all services originate from that same platform, then there may be a chance that you might enter/board the wrong time. You then realized you made a slight mistake when your train does not stop at your desired station.

So I guess, if your station is not covered by all three services, then I guess it's better to take the green service (local).

It's slower but at least you're sure that you are fully guaranteed that you get to stop and alight at your desired train station


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi officials pay visit to Philippine president Aquino*
http://rtvm.gov.ph/index.php?option...ltd-officials&catid=41:othr-engmnts&Itemid=60



> President Benigno S. Aquino III received the officials of Hitachi Ltd., a Japanese multinational corporation, led by its chairman Mr. Takashi Kawamura in Malacañang.
> 
> Hitachi officials expressed their intention to engage in Private-Public Partnership (PPP) program especially in the sector of railways system. With this, the President discussed the three mass railway transits which are planned to be constructed in Antipolo, San Jose del Monte and Bacoor, Cavite. He further talked about the installation of mass freezing and cold storage facilities to improve fisheries and aquatic production as well as the protection of thirty six thousand miles of Philippine coastline.
> 
> The Japan-based company thanked the President for the assistance that the government extends in the operations of Hitachi in the country.


----------



## quashlo

*Sony to launch next generation FeliCa contactless IC chip*
http://www.sony.net/SonyInfo/News/Press/201106/11-066E/index.html



> *-- New security with AES encryption standard –*
> Tokyo, Japan - Sony Corporation announces today the launch of the next generation FeliCa IC chip with enhanced security adopting the Advanced Encryption Standard (AES) encryption. The new IC chip will support AES as well as the existing DES encryption system for mutual authentication and data communication. The sample chip will be available for shipment from this winter, and mass production will start in the spring of 2012.
> 
> Sony’s contactless smart card technology “FeliCa” is widely deployed in card or mobile phone products for various applications including transit and payment where high performance and security is required. To date, more than 500 million FeliCa cards and mobile phone IC chips in total have already shipped throughout the world. (*1)
> 
> The newly developed IC chip will have the same command sets as the current DES-based FeliCa card system so that the FeliCa card with the new chip can easily be introduced into existing services. The new chip will have a security-migration function so that it will easily be able to migrate from the existing security system to the new AES encryption-based security.
> 
> JR East Group cooperated with Sony regarding the specification for the new OS.
> 
> With the new IC chip, Sony will develop and market a variety of forms of card, and in addition plans to develop next generation compatible products for mobile devices and reader platforms. The new IC chip will create a new lifestyle and range of applications where users feel daily convenience simply by “tapping” in an expanded FeliCa world.
> 
> (*1): As of end of March 2011
> 
> *Features of next generation FeliCa contactless IC chip*
> 
> Highest level of security for contactless smart card chips
> It is planned to achieve the highest security level for this product by adding AES cryptographic functionality in addition to the current DES encryption for communication between card and reader/writer. Leading-edge anti-tampering technology will be implemented to achieve higher than EAL5+ certification level according to ISO/IEC15408 common criteria.
> Multi-application platform with higher performance and reliability
> Both higher transaction speed and longer communication distance will be achieved for every type of card application such as transportation ticket and electronic money. This will be achieved by pursuing further lower power consumption than the current FeliCa IC chips. It will improve reliability of nonvolatile memory data by implementing new Error Checking and Correcting (ECC) functionality.
> Security-migration function and backward compatibility with the current FeliCa IC chips
> New FeliCa IC chip will be compatible with the current product in terms of the command set both for DES cryptography and without security. It will be compatible to existing infrastructure using cryptographic communication with existing reader/writers supporting DES encryption and non-secure-based communication with readers such as FeliCa Port and PaSoRi. In addition, it will include a security-migration function in order to support the existing DES cryptography-based system as well as future upgrades to the AES based system.(Please see the below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<Comparison with the current FeliCa(Standard) IC chip>*


The new version of FeliCa is also supposed to be cheaper, which will hopefully help increase its acceptance. Cost is one of the larger hurdles in implementing IC card systems, particularly for smaller transit operators that do not necessarily expect to get much value out of it.

In FeliCa-related news, the technology is quickly being adopted as part of contactless campus cards at universities and other institutions after Sony teamed with Blackboard Inc. Clients include Santa Clara University, Florida State University, Tulane University, the University of Texas at Tyler, and Mercer University. This particular implementation of Sony FeliCa technology for campuses won the SESAMES Award last year for innovation in the smartcard industry.
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/02/07/idUS125901+07-Feb-2011+PRN20110207


----------



## quashlo

*Editorial on Okinawa rail system*
http://ryukyushimpo.jp/news/storyid-178223-storytopic-13.html



> While it’s been eight years since the monorail began running and central Naha City has boosted its urban vibe, Okinawa still remains a car-oriented society. Bus service, ideally supposed to meet locals’ travel needs, is spread among four competing companies, and connections with the monorail are not ideal—certainly not “easy to use”. Faced with an unstructured public transit system, users ultimately turn to their cars.
> 
> Individuals who use cars enjoy comfort. In addition to serving as a means of travel, many people treat their cars as their second homes. It is the monopolization of public space—roads—for private use. Drivers become addicted to these comforts, and will continue to use their cars. The impact is increased area devoted to roads and parking facilities.
> 
> In reality, many people are likely becoming more aware of the limits of a car-oriented society. While the monorail was one fruit of this realization, the monorail is a supplementary mode of travel to the car, and one that does not interfere with road transport—it is not an alternative to the car. Recently, discussion has finally focused on railways and LRT as a public transit alternative to the car.
> 
> In Okinawa’s “21st Century Vision” released at the end of FY2009, one can find references to steel-wheel rail, LRT, and other public transit scattered throughout. The official website for the plan features a cartoon of a future Okinawa, where streetcars like those from France’s Strasbourg run through former U.S. military base land.
> 
> Filled with anticipation for human-friendly urban planning, universal design for all users, the realization of a low-carbon society, the revitalization of the tourism business, and the rebirth of the central city, there is no room for doubt concerning the policy to introduce a steel-wheel rail system to Okinawa. The question is when, where, and what type of train to run.
> 
> In 1914, streetcars began running in Okinawa between Naha and Shuri, followed by three narrow-gauge railways operated by the prefectural government that ran until their demise due to damage from the war. The scale of the ruins after World War II far exceeded the damage in the Great East Japan Earthquake. While we have yet to repair the damage suffered by the narrow-gauge railways in the war, perhaps we can use this opportunity as a starting point for constructing a steel-wheel rail system.
> 
> (Tsutsumi Jun’ichirō, professor of engineering at University of the Ryūkyūs)


Proposed LRT network (6 lines) from an advocate group (original article is here):
http://maps.google.co.jp/maps/ms?ms...062eeab5be7:0x35bb617286fdd1ef,0&ie=UTF8&z=11


----------



## quashlo

*Matsue City delays decision on LRT proposal*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/110618/smn11061803100000-n1.htm



> In regards to the possible introduction of light rail transit (LRT), on June 17 Matsue City mayor Matsuura Masataka revealed plans to delay a decision, originally slated to happen in FY2012. Mayor Matsuura made the comment during the June regular session of the City Council. As a result of the Great East Japan Earthquake, the mayor prioritized the safety aspects of urban planning.
> 
> It was rumored that introduction of an LRT system was to be included in the second-term basic plan (FY2012-16) of the city’s Comprehensive General Plan, but Mayor Matsuura remarked that the LRT project would “not be detailed in specifics” in the plan. In regards to introducing an LRT, the mayor indicated that he plans to make a decision based on discussions following publication of the plan.


----------



## quashlo

*Kyōto Municipal Subway to get new ekinaka facility at Kyōto Station*
http://www.kyoto-np.co.jp/politics/article/20110610000063



> On June 10, the Kyōto Municipal Transportation Bureau announced the details of the stores inside the Kotochika Kyōto _ekinaka_ (station retail) facility targeted to open next fall at Kyōto Station (Shimogyō Ward, Kyōto) on the Municipal Subway. The four stores currently in operation will close their doors in late FY2011, and the Transportation Bureau will do a full-scale renovation of the area around the faregates. By reusing space currently used as a passageway, the Bureau will expand the store floor area to 610 sq m—five times the current area—and establish ten tenant spaces. The project will break ground during FY2011, and spokespersons for the Transportation Bureau say they hope the _ekinaka_ project becomes a catalyst in improving the subway’s bottom line.
> 
> The Transportation Bureau opened _ekinaka_ facilities at Shijō Station (Kotochika Shijō) in October of last year and at Karasuma–Oike Station (Kotochika Oike) in May. The openings led to increased ridership and revenues, with daily passengers on the subway reaching 102,000, and the Bureau is now looking to establish _ekinaka_ at the largest station on the subway network, Kyōto Station.
> 
> *Convenience store and plaza*
> According to the plan, portions of the passageway (approx. 370 sq m) near the information center at the north ticketing hall will be renovated, making space for seven new stores including a convenience store, a fashion accessories store, and a general merchandiser. The information center will be relocated approx. 50 m to the south. At the east side of the central ticketing hall, the ticket vending machines will be shifted 10 m to the south, creating space for two stores. The space currently occupied by a general merchandise store at the north side of the central ticketing hall will be converted into a café or other restaurant. Benches and a large clock will be installed in the area, converting the space into a “Hospitality Plaza” that people can designate as a meeting spot.
> 
> Work in the area around the north ticketing hall will begin in the new year, with the stores opening next fall. The Transportation Bureau will break ground at the central ticketing hall area in FY2012, opening the stores in spring 2013. The total project cost is ¥750 million, and the Transportation Bureau forecasts tenant revenue of over ¥120 million annually.
> 
> _Scheduled site of the Kotochika Kyōto ekinaka station retail facility opening next autumn inside Kyōto Station on the Municipal Subway. Passageway space will be renovated into retail space. (Near the north ticketing hall, Shimogyō Ward, Kyōto City)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Areas of Kyōto Station slated to be renovated._


These will not be inside the paid area, but that’s probably better, as they will be able to capture the loads of passengers who use JR and Kintetsu.

Morning rush hour at JR Kyōto Station:
_Source: *INCJapan* on YouTube_

Kyōto Line inbound to Ōsaka and Kōbe:






And outbound, for the Biwako Line and Kosei Line:


----------



## quashlo

*On 30th anniversary, Kyōto Municipal Subway looks to station retail as key element of reducing debt*
http://mainichi.jp/area/kyoto/news/20110528ddlk26020551000c.html



> On May 29, the Kyōto Municipal Subway will celebrate its 30th anniversary. While the subway has established itself as a means of transport for citizens and tourists, ridership growth is stalling and a massive deficit is accumulating. While officials are looking to _ekinaka_ (station retail) business as a means of escape, the path to clearing the subway’s notorious reputation of having the largest deficit in Japan is poised to be a long one.
> 
> The Karasuma Line opened in 1981 between Kyōto and Kita-Ōji. Now, the line runs between Takeda and the Kokusai Kaigikan (Kyōto International Conference Center). The project cost for the Tōzai Line, which opened in 1997, exceeded the original estimates by ¥206.5 billion, ballooning to ¥451.5 billion—bringing the total project cost for the subway network to ¥851.4 billion and contributing to strained finances. Even today, the subway continues to run while generating a daily operating loss of approx. ¥32 million.
> 
> At the end of FY2009, the accumulated deficit of the subway was ¥319.3 billion, placing its fiscal state squarely at the top of the country’s nine publicly-operated subways.
> 
> _Ekinaka_ (station retail) business was identified as one pillar of the financial rehabilitation plan enacted in March of last year. In October of last year, the subway opened Kotochika Shijō, housing a popular donut shop, supermarket, and other tenants—at Shijō Station. In May of this year, the subway opened Kotochika Oike. Revenues from _ekinaka_ business were ¥50 million in FY2007, but increased to ¥196 million in FY2009 and are projected to surpass ¥264 million in FY2010.
> 
> Officials have also taken steps towards improvements in the core business. In March of last year, the subway made the first revisions to the subway schedule in 10 years with the aim of improving convenience, such as by reducing the time required to transfer between the Karasuma Line and Tōzai Line.


----------



## quashlo

*Cost of Fukutetsu – Echitetsu through-service: ¥2.4 billion*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/fukui/20110615/CK2011061502000125.html



> In the plan to interline Fukui Railway (Fukutetsu) and Echizen Railway (Echitetsu) trains at the hub at Tawaramachi Station in Fukui City, on June 14 Fukui Prefecture revealed that the estimated cost for the station and track improvements required for bilateral through-servicing is between ¥2.3 billion and ¥2.4 billion. The Prefectural Government plans to cover one-third of the cost with funding from the national government.
> 
> The news was announced at a meeting of the working group evaluating the through-service project held at AOSSA in Teyose 1-chōme, Fukui City. Regarding the local funding share to cover the project costs, there has been difficulty in coordinating funding shares between the Prefectural Government and cities and towns along the railways, including Fukui City. With detailed design of the construction, originally slated to take place this fiscal year, looking more difficult, the possibility has surfaced that the FY2013 start of bilateral through-service could slip.
> 
> According to the Fukui Prefecture Transport and Urban Planning Division, the project costs include ¥800 million to ¥900 million for construction works on the tracks and platforms at Fukutetsu’s Tawaramachi Station and ¥900 million for introduction of three low-floor LRV trains for Echitetsu. Additional costs are also separately required for a public transit priority system (PTPS) consisting of priority traffic signals and other measures.
> 
> The Prefectural Government had originally planned to move forward with detailed design this fiscal year, starting Fukutetsu through-service in FY2013 and Echitetsu through-service in FY2014. However, anxiety runs deep over the fate of elevation of the Echitetsu tracks (as being pushed by Fukui City) and the prospects for increased ridership as a result of the bilateral through-service. Spokespersons for the Transport and Urban Planning Division explained that a groundbreaking this fiscal year would be “difficult”. Meanwhile, the two railways revealed plans to initiate preemptive measures to capture new riders, including schedule coordination and fare adjustments. Higashimura Kenji, head of Fukui Prefecture’s Integrated Policy Department, emphasized that elevation of the Echitetsu tracks was “critical”, and said that the government is hoping to “break ground on the through-service project as early as possible.”


Another article gives ¥1 billion for improvements to Fukutetsu stations and other facilities and ¥1.4 billion for improvements to Echitetsu stations and the cost of introducing low-floor LRVs. That article also says that annual operating costs would increase by ¥41 million as a result of the through-service, but an increase in annual ridership of 100,000 passengers would allow the added cost to be covered by fare revenues. The local share of the funding would be ¥1.6 billion total, but Fukui City wants to prioritize other projects, like the elevation of the Echitetsu Katsuyama–Eiheiji Line in conjunction with construction of the Hokuriku Shinkansen, which may make negotiations on funding arrangements between the various local governments more problematic.


----------



## quashlo

*Toyama Light Rail celebrates fifth anniversary*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/toyama/news/20110428-OYT8T00061.htm



> *”Opening fever” cools, tourists decrease; Aid for elderly in ridership growth strategy*
> The Toyama Light Rail running through northern Toyama City will celebrate its fifth anniversary on April 29. The line began as Japan’s first light rail transit (LRT) system, established in preparation for the FY2014 opening of the Hokuriku Shinkansen. While ridership has been slowly decreasing since the line opened, the number of new homes breaking ground in the surrounding areas is increasing, and the line is still in the process of achieving its goal of creating vitality in central Toyama City.
> 
> The opportunity to introduce the light rail line came with the abandonment of the JR Toyama-kō Line as a result of an accelerating ridership decline. In 2004, Toyama City established a third-sector railway company together with private corporations and other entities, inherited the railway section of the line (6.5 km) from JR, and constructed a new 1.1 km extension, opening the line between Toyama-eki Kita (Toyama Station North) and Iwasehama in April 2006.
> 
> In the LRT Network Proposal put forth by the city, JR Toyama Station will be elevated with the opening of the Hokuriku Shinkansen, and the Toyama Light Rail will be connected in FY2017-18 with the Centram city loop line, which opened in December 2009. By connecting the northern areas of the city with the central core, the city is aiming to shift the city away from one of automobile dependence to one where residents can walk to meet their daily needs.
> 
> According to Toyama Light Rail, ridership in FY2010 was 1,578,330 passengers (4,324 average daily riders)—a five-year continuous decline from when the line opened in FY2006, when ridership was 1,651,730 (4,901 average daily riders).
> 
> What’s obvious is the flat ridership growth on weekends. In FY2006, 545,800 passengers rode the line on weekends, but that number has continued to decline, reaching 404,970 passengers in FY2010. Weekday ridership has reached 1,173,360 passengers (an increase of approx. 6% compared to FY2006). Spokespersons for the railway say, “Tourists coming to take a ride on the Light Rail have decreased, and the ‘opening fever’ has subsided.”
> 
> The railway has been trying a variety of campaigns as part of a strategy to attract riders. Setting its eyes on railfans, the railway has developed a joint campaign with Toyama Excel Hotel Tōkyū (Toyama City) that combines a chance to operate a real Light Rail train with hotel lodging. The railway has also been selling joint tickets also valid on the solar boat operating on the nearby Toyama Canal. The railway has also been targeting elderly users, deploying attendants on a portion of trips (incl. weekdays) to assist passengers with boarding and alighting and perform other tasks.
> 
> Meanwhile, according to the city’s Transportation Policy Division, the number of new homes that broke ground in FY2008 in a 500 m swath along the 7.6 km length of the line reached 145—50 more than before the line opened in FY2005. The Transportation Policy Division says, “People have realized the convenience of the light rail, and it has contributed to revitalization of the area.”


Toyama Light Rail scenes:
_Source: *109fan* on YouTube_

At Toyama-eki Kita Station (Toyama Station North Station):











At Iwasehama Station:


----------



## quashlo

*Sendai Airport Transit to partially reopen July 23*
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2011/06/20110616t13029.htm



> It was revealed on June 15 that the Natori – Mitazono section the Sendai Airport Access Line, where service has been completely suspended as a result of damage from the Great East Japan Earthquake, will reopen on July 23. Service will be temporarily reinstated before the full reopening of Sendai Airport this autumn.
> 
> For the time being, the railway expects to keep the number of trains at 70 to 80 percent of service before the earthquake, or approximately 30 roundtrips a day. The train operations control center at Sendai Airport Station, completely destroyed by the tsunami, has been relocated to the first floor of Mitazono Station and will begin operating on a temporary basis.
> 
> The section of the line between Natori and Mitazono Stations suffered damage, with the earthquake vibrations causing platform lighting to fall and rails to shift out of alignment. Sendai Airport Transit, which operates the line, and others have been prioritizing this section of the line for repair work, and a date for the restoration of service has been determined.
> 
> Substitute bus service will continue on the section of the line between Mitazono and Sendai Airport Stations until service on the full length of the line is restored. The railway will continue repair work to restore service on the Mitazono – Sendai Airport section, targeting a reopening in late September in time for the full reopening of Sendai Airport.
> 
> The cost of the damage to the Sendai Airport Access Line is projected to reach approx. ¥4 billion, including electrical infrastructure, viaducts, tunnels, station buildings, and other facilities.


Not mentioned here explicitly, but service will really be restored all the way to Sendai, as the Sendai – Natori section of the line is officially part of the Tōhoku Main Line. Apparently, two trains (4 cars total) are still stranded at Sendai Airport Station (this station is elevated, but the line tunnels underneath the runways). As the line is fairly short, they don’t have many trains to begin with… The four stranded cars represent 30 percent of their entire fleet.


----------



## quashlo

*As towns and cities formulate restoration plans, LRT proposals floated*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/dy/national/T110526006118.htm



> Fifteen coastal towns and cities in Miyagi Prefecture battered by the Great East Japan Earthquake are formulating their own restoration plans, The Yomiuri Shimbun has learned.
> 
> The Iwanuma city government plans to utilize traditional yashikirin woods that surround houses as an anti-tsunami measure, while the Wataricho town government is studying the construction of evacuation buildings in coastal areas.
> 
> The main theme of plans by the 15 local governments is to construct towns or cities that can withstand disasters by learning from their experience of the massive quake.
> 
> Besides Iwanuma and Wataricho, the other municipalities devising their own reconstruction plans are: Sendai, Kesennuma, Minami-Sanrikucho, Onagawacho, Higashi-Matsushima, Matsushimamachi, Ishinomaki, Shiogama, Shichigahamamachi, Tagajo, Natori, Yamamotocho and Rifucho.
> 
> Officials and experts in each coastal community are discussing a number of projects, but the progress of their talks varies. The Natori city government was the slowest off the mark, but it plans to formulate a plan within the year.
> 
> "We will discuss the matter by creating a study panel comprising representatives of farmers and other residents," a Natori official said.
> 
> Fourteen municipalities plan to compile restoration plans within the year. The exception is Wataricho.
> 
> Iwanuma will devise a plan to efficiently use Igune, a local name for yashikirin woods, to counter the force of a tsunami. Igune is planted around houses in agricultural villages on the Sendai Plain to reduce the effect of wind and snow. The city also plans to use debris left in the wake of the tsunami to build "hills" in coastal sections of the city.
> 
> Sendai has made "securing energy" one of the main pillars of its restoration plan as gasoline and gas supplies were disrupted by the quake. The city will have electric vehicles on standby for a disaster and its own emergency stockpile of gasoline. It also plans to establish more than one route along which gas supplies and other essential items can move.
> 
> As a number of people survived the tsunami by evacuating to steel-reinforced buildings, Wataricho is planning to construct such buildings near the coast for this purpose.
> 
> The Ishinomaki municipal government aims to utilize renewable energy sources such as tidal power and wind power generation to secure electric power generation facilities within the city. After the quake, a wide area experienced power outages and fuel shortages.
> 
> The city also experienced traffic jams in urban areas, hampering transport of materials. To reduce its dependence on automobiles, the city will build a light rail transit (LRT) system.
> 
> The plans of the municipal governments are not that different from those of the central and prefectural governments, especially in moving houses to higher ground. However, municipalities do not have the revenue for such a big undertaking as building an LRT system, so negotiations and coordination with the central and prefectural governments will be necessary.
> 
> Compared with the general progress in formulating restoration plans in Miyagi Prefecture, municipalities in two other severely hit prefectures--Iwate and Fukushima--are relatively slow.
> 
> In Iwate Prefecture, out of 12 coastal municipalities hit by the tsunami, only a few, including Kuji, have a clear idea of what to do. Reconstruction of coastal communities in Fukushima Prefecture has yet to move into full gear.


Although I can’t say that we will actually see anything serious come out of these proposals, it’s still good to hear that smaller cities and towns are considering LRT.


----------



## quashlo

*TOKYO WONDERGROUND June posters*

Click on image for larger size. 
_Source: Tōkyō Metro_

Hibiya Station:



Nagatachō Station:


----------



## quashlo

*Keihan expands presence internationally with Vietnamese, Chinese projects*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/news/110620/biz11062022470038-n1.htm



> In the joint public-private partnership (PPP) overseas infrastructure improvement projects being offered by the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), a joint proposal by Keihan Electric Railway and two other firms for preparatory studies for Hanoi Line 5, an urban railway in Vietnam, was provisionally selected on June 20. Keihan announced the news the same day. Keihan is also making inroads into China’s real estate development market, and through participation in railway operations projects in Hanoi is seeking to expand its overseas business.
> 
> The preparatory studies for the railway project were jointly proposed by Keihan; the Japan Railway Technical Service (JARTS) (HQ: Bunkyō Ward, Tōkyō), which handles consulting services for overseas railway projects; and the Nomura Research Institute (NRI) (HQ: Chiyoda Ward, Tōkyō). A formal decision will be made in mid-August.
> 
> Hanoi Line 5 is a 35 km long railway connecting the central area of the Vietnamese capital of Hanoi with suburban areas. In the preparatory studies, Keihan will be responsible for the railway business aspects, including service plans, while JARTS will handle demand projections and environmental impact assessment and NRI will handle financing and other tasks.
> 
> Keihan has exchanged memoranda of understanding (MOUs) with local real estate development firms regarding project cooperation, and if the project moves forward, there is a high likelihood that Keihan will be tapped for the railway operations contract. The preparatory studies are slated to take place over a one-year period starting in August. The project would break ground in 2015, opening gradually in phases between 2019 and 2022. The construction capital cost is projected to reach ¥270 billion.
> 
> Keihan has already made the decision to join mixed-use development projects featuring residential units and other uses in Shenyang, China. The two projects are joint ventures with Tōkyō Tatemono and local real estate development firms: the Tomorrow Square (明天广场) project slated to open at the end of this fiscal year, directly connected to a subway station, and the Chun He (春河) project, adjacent to a park in the central area of the city.
> 
> Keihan ridership reached its peak in FY1991 at 419.97 million riders. Ridership in FY2010 was 280.59 million riders, a 33% drop from FY1991 levels, and executives say, “In order to strengthen our revenue base, we must look towards the Asian market, where there is considerable growth.”
> 
> _Rendering of Keihan Electric Railway’s Tomorrow Square project in Shenyang, China. (Courtesy of Keihan)._


This is a supplement to the article posted previously.

Full press releases from Keihan are here:
Hanoi Line 5: http://www.keihan.co.jp/news/data_h23/2011-06-20.pdf
Shenyang development projects: http://www.keihan.co.jp/news/data_h23/2011-06-17.pdf

*Hanoi Line 5 Project*
Length: 34.5 km (planned)
Route: South side of West Lake to Hoa Lac via the Hanoi International Center for Exhibition
Line design: Double-track electrified railway (planned)
Gauge: 1,435 mm (international standard gauge, planned)
The line is slated to gradually open in phases by extensions from central Hanoi City out towards Hoa Lac.
The local firm partnering with Keihan in the project is Kinh Bac City Development, a core business under the Saigon Invest Group.

As for the Shenyang developments, the Tomorrow Square project is composed of 4,600 condo units, 95,000 sq m of retail, and 40,000 sq m of office, located adjacent to Century Plaza (世纪广场) Station on Shenyang Metro Line 2. The Chun He project is 2,700 condo units, 44,000 sq m of retail, and 51,000 sq m of office, located near Youth Park (青年公园) Station on Metro Line 2.

Overall, very nice from Keihan... I think other private railways will need to start taking a look at this as ridership continues to decline and domestic competition increases.


----------



## quashlo

Blackraven said:


> Hmm.......is that so?
> 
> That may look confusing (especially to first time users/travelers). If all services originate from that same platform, then there may be a chance that you might enter/board the wrong time. You then realized you made a slight mistake when your train does not stop at your desired station.


This is standard practice throughout Japan on pretty much any rail line, although it's less common on subways and really small railways. I can understand foreigners getting confused because they aren't used to this added layer of complexity, but that's why the stopping pattern diagram is on the right half of the display. Most people who reside in Japan will know to check the electronic and paper displays or listen to the announcements before boarding. In general, announcements are pretty detailed on limited-stop trains, and tell you the next next station as well as where to transfer to local trains for what stations.


----------



## AG

Blackraven said:


> Hmm.......is that so?
> 
> That may look confusing (especially to first time users/travelers). If all services originate from that same platform, then there may be a chance that you might enter/board the wrong time. You then realized you made a slight mistake when your train does not stop at your desired station.
> 
> So I guess, if your station is not covered by all three services, then I guess it's better to take the green service (local).
> 
> It's slower but at least you're sure that you are fully guaranteed that you get to stop and alight at your desired train station


Having used trains quite a bit when I was in Japan, I can tell the operation of the Tokyo Monorail Line is almost basic compared to some of the operations seen on other lines in Japan! They might all have different stopping patterns, but at least they all run along the same line for the entire length!

If you want the definition of confusing, look up the Osaka Loop Line! Not only do trains with different stopping patterns depart from the same platform, but they also serve a number of different lines! Futsu (local), kaisoku (rapid), Yamatoji kaisoku (Yamatoji rapid), Kanku-Kishuji kaisoku (Airport-Kishuji rapid), Kukan kaisoku (Regional rapid), Chokutsu kaisoku (Direct rapid) and a number of other limited express services depart from the same platform at Osaka Station! Those services run to four different lines - the Osaka Loop Line, Sakurajima, Yamatoji and Hanwa Lines. Plus the stopping patterns and services operating change depending on the time of day! And trains to Tennoji run both ways in opposite directions, some serving the station twice! And some trains don't run the entire loop (trains for Sakurajima and trains starting/terminating at Kyobashi).

Just to complicate things further, some of those services are actually two services in one. For example, the Airport-Kishuji Rapid services are mostly run as 8-car trains which are coupled and uncoupled at Hineno to form two 4-car services to Kansai Airport and Wakayama. A similar thing happens for some Yamatoji Rapid services at Oji.


----------



## quashlo

*Seibu Haijima Line construction update*

Short video (2011.04.24) on the recently partially-elevated section of the Seibu Haijima Line between Hagiyama and Ogawa. The goal of the project is to grade-separate the crossing with Fuchū Kaidō, a major local road. So far, only half of the line&#151;the inbound direction towards Hagiyama&#151;has been elevated, but due to limited space at the site, they are using a special construction method, sliding in the overpass above Fuchū Kaidō one track at a time. As we travel across the overpass and towards Ogawa Station (the train is traveling in the &#147;opposite direction&#148; as this track is officially the inbound track), we can see the work being done on the elevated outbound track.





_Source: *okirakugoraku* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*JR Nambu Line elevation construction update: Part 1*

Update (2011.04.24) on the grade-separation (elevation) work on 4.3 km of the JR Nambu Line between Inadazutsumi Station and Fuchū Honmachi Station in Inagi City, Tōkyō.

First, some videos:
_Source: *okirakugoraku* on YouTube_

Part 1
Cab view in the inbound direction (towards Kawasaki), between Fuchū Honmachi and Minami-Tama. Departing Fuchū Honmachi, we run parallel with the Musashino South Line (used mostly by freight trains) and cross the Tama River into Inagi City. Approaching Minami-Tama Station, we can see all the progress made on the new approach and elevated station. The elevation will be a one-track-at-a-time deal, and the outbound track for Tachikawa will be the first to be elevated. The sections between columns are designed like arches in a “colonnade” style, a bit unusual for newer examples of similar projects, to improve the aesthetics of the structure.






Part 2
From Minami-Tama to Inagi Naganuma.
A bit more difficult to see this section behind the fencing, but much of this section appears to be completed. Particularly south of Inagi Naganuma, it appears they were able to secure enough space to construct both elevated tracks in one shot.






Part 3
From Inagi Naganuma to Yanokuchi.
This section looks mostly complete. As we ramp up on the temporary approach and shift onto the existing viaduct, we can see they have part of a new switch in place, probably to replace the function of the existing siding at the northwest end of the station, used to turn back trains.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Nambu Line elevation construction update: Part 2*

Pictures:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

First up is Minami-Tama Station.
There is an existing crossing at the west side of the station (towards Fuchū Honmachi), and the new aerial structure features a concrete truss overpass similar to the existing one at Yanokuchi Station (seen in the end of the last video).










The location of the temporary outbound platform prevents completion of both elevated tracks at the station simultaneously. The future configuration is supposed to be one island platform instead of two side platforms.










East end of Minami-Tama Station. Here, they look mostly done with the elevated structure for the time being until they can switch the outbound track to elevated track. They started this section earlier than the others.










Looking west from the platform bridge. We can see the elevated platform being built, with parts just jutting over the temporary ground-level outbound platform. Perhaps the green fencing will be the extent of the elevated platform to be built-out for the elevation of the outbound track.










East end. The platform at this end looks substantially wider than at the west end. The opening at right will likely become a stairwell, allowing access directly from ground level, but I wonder if they will have a separate connection to the platform bridge.










Next, Inagi Naganuma Station.
At the northwest end of the station, there’s no canopy on the temporary platforms, and part of the partially-completed viaduct already juts out above. This will be a three-track station when complete (originally, the station was three-track, but they had to close off one of the tracks due to the elevation work).










Southeast end of the station, where there is a canopy that prevents them from completing both elevated tracks at once. Past the ground-level platform, though, the structure itself looks mostly complete.










Peeking from the platform bridge. The closest track is the inside inbound track. They cannot construct the outside inbound track yet because the temporary ground-level outbound platform is in the way.


----------



## quashlo

*Keikyū Line construction updates: Part 1*

An update (2011.04.24) on the various construction projects along the Keikyū network.

First, some videos of the grade-separation (elevation) of the Keikyū Main Line and Keikyū Airport Line surrounding Keikyū Kamata Station.
_Source: *okirakugoraku* on YouTube_

Part 1
Inbound direction (towards Shinagawa), from Rokugōdote to Zōshiki. As we depart Rokugōdote and take the ramp up to the new aerial structure, to our right we can see the very tight conditions, with heavy equipment tucked into a narrow storage area between the inbound and outbound tracks. This is one of the more complex elevation projects in Japan, with a bilevel viaduct around Keikyū Kamata and very limited space to work with. They’ve built out as much of the outbound track as possible, up to the very edge of the aerial structure, but have yet to string the catenary. We can also see the new tracks, which are ladder track, no ballast.






Part 2
Zōshiki to Keikyū Kamata. 
A short ways after leaving Zōshiki, we come to the frenzy of scaffolding and fencing surrounding the under-construction outbound ramp down from the third level of Keikyū Kamata, while we slip in underneath. To our left is a temporary track formerly used by inbound trains but repurposed for outbound trains, allowing them to build this ramp down from the third level. This repurposiing is a bit unusual, as trains travel in the opposite directions from convention in Japan. Approaching Keikyū Kamata, we can see just how much it has changed already, only half complete.






Part 3
Next, we transfer to the Airport Line, for a journey from Keikyū Kamata to Kōjiya. We take a sharp curve across the infamous crossing just outside the station, while to our right is the ramp to / from the third level of the station. We do an unusual switch over to the other track before approaching Kōjiya Station, currently in a strange double platform configuration due to limited space below. Until the elevated platform at right is complete, they must use the temporarily-widened platform on the left. When the platform on the right is complete, they can switch boarding / alighting to that side, remove the temporary sections of the platform on the left, and reveal the already-completed second track at the station, currently in “hiding”.


----------



## quashlo

*Keikyū Line construction updates: Part 2*

Next, the grade-separation (undergrounding) of the Keikyū Daishi Line between Sangyō Dōro and Kojima Shinden in Kawasaki City.
_Source: *okirakugoraku* on YouTube_

Part 1
Inbound direction, from Kojima Shinden to Sangyō Dōro.
Quite a bit of progress has been made since the last update on this, but I still find it a little odd that they want to underground such a comparatively minor line. East of Sangyō Dōro, the line has been temporarily converted to single-track and placed on temporary support frames to allow them to dig the ramp down to the new underground station.






Part 2
Sangyō Dōro to Higashi-Monzen


----------



## starrwulfe

k.k.jetcar said:


> Speaking of flats, the JR Yokohama Line moreso than others seems to always have units out running with flats. Really annoying when you're a passenger on that not-very-exciting line.


Same as on the Nambu line... Seems those lines always have to make emergency stops due to all the at-grade crossings though. And nearly every line I rode on right after the quake, had flats... they all made ATS induced emergency stops during the main quake.


----------



## quashlo

*Promotion association formed for Nanakuma Line extension*
http://www.nishinippon.co.jp/nnp/item/253534



> On July 11, representatives of the local financial sphere, area universities, and local neighborhoods formed a promotion association with the aim of accelerating construction of the Tenjin-Minami Station – JR Hakata Station extension of the Fukuoka City Subway Nanakuma Line, holding its first general meeting in Fukuoka City. Fukuoka City Chamber of Commerce & Industry President Kawabe Hiroyuki was selected as association chairman, expressing his resolve: “The extension is an absolutely critical project for the development of Fukuoka City, and local support is crucial. I hope to expand a joint public-private effort to get the extension constructed as soon as possible.”
> 
> The city has already begun preparations for an environmental impact assessment for the extension. The city will now enter into discussions with the national government regarding funding support, railway project approval, and other issues. The project cost is approx. ¥45 billion, with an opening targeted within about 10 years.
> 
> At the general meeting, the promotion association confirmed its action plan, including a petition by the association and Fukuoka City to the national government in August and Novemeber for an accelerated implementation schedule, and joint sponsorship of symposiums to increase awareness regarding the project among citizens. Mayor Takashima Sōichirō, who attended the meeting, made the following remarks: “A 1.4 km extension that takes over 10 years to get built is too late for an era where the rest of Asia is developing at breakneck speed. I hope to aim for an opening of the full line as early as possible.”


Rear-end cab view from Hashimoto to Tenjin-Minami:
_Source: *shutanet* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Chūgoku region operators post operating profits*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/local/ar...E39E91E2E2E2E2;n=9694E3E4E3E0E0E2E2EBE0E0E4EA



> For the fiscal year ending March 2011, seven out of ten railway and tramway operators (excluding JR) in the Chūgoku region of Japan posted increased profits or shifted from operating deficits to profits. While total ridership on five of the operators decreased, several companies stood out, successfully securing profits by advancing cost-cutting measures. Railway business is structurally at a disadvantage in an area where the private automobile is the primary mode of transport, and with a forecasted decrease in tourists as a result of the Great East Japan Earthquake, the dominant opinion is that it will be difficult for business performance to rebound among railway operators at least for the near future.
> 
> Passenger numbers decreased on five companies including Hiroshima Electric Railway and the Mizushima Rinkai Railway (Kurashiki City, Okayama Prefecture), with another two companies showing flat trends. While ridership on small local rail lines is concentrated primarily on demographic groups that don’t use automobiles, such as students and the elderly, revenue from student commuter passes declined as a result of a lower birth rate. In particular, the effects of population decline are especially apparent along rail lines running in suburban or semi-rural areas.
> 
> Amidst these factors, railway operators are striving to cover losses in revenue by reducing expenses. Ibara Railway (Ibara City, Okayama Prefecture) cut down its operating expenses through reducing rolling stock cleaning costs and other expenses. While fuel costs increased for Chizu Express (Chizu Town, Tottori Prefecture) as a result of the increasing cost of diesel fuel, the company reduced its overall operating costs by 2% by cutting sales, general, and administrative expenses.
> 
> As a result of increased activity in transport of automobiles, home appliances, and other products, Mizushima Rinkai Railway, whose primary business is freight transport, say freight volume increase by 4%. While passenger numbers decreased by 1%, the company maintained similar revenue numbers as last fiscal year.
> 
> Meanwhile, Hiroshima Rapid Transit (Hiroshima City), which operates the Astram Line “new transit” system in Hiroshima City, saw ridership increase for the first time in two years. In addition to more active mid- and high-rise residential construction along the line, concert performances by famous musical artists at nearby music halls helped bolster ridership.
> 
> For Sky Rail Service (Hiroshima City), ridership increased 12% year-over-year while revenues increased 4% year-over-year. The company operates a line connecting Seno Station on the JR San’yō Main Line in Aki Ward, Hiroshima City with residential neighborhoods. Households in the residential neighborhoods increased, increasing commuter ridership.
> 
> The business environment for railway operators will also be harsh this fiscal year. While the end of the ¥1,000 weekend caps on expressway tolls is a plus factor, Izumo City’s Ichibata Electric Railway, which connects Shimane Prefecture’s tourist landmarks such as Izumo-taisha Shrine, says that “tourist ridership is uncertain due to the effects of the Great East Japan Earthquake.” Ridership on the Hiroshima Electric Railway connecting Hiroshima City and the Miyajima area is also forecasted to see stalled ridership growth.


An assortment of clips of some of the operators mentioned:

Sky Rail Midorizaka Line, a unique mini-monorail operation with awesome views.






Hiroshima Electric Railway 3000 series (2011.06.26).
These are three-section articulated trains assembled from secondhand Nishitetsu streetcars that originally operated in Fukuoka City. These have the highest capacity of any cars in Hiroden’s fleet.





_Source: *nimo5* on YouTube_

Snowy New Year’s Day on the Ichibata Electric Railway:





_Source: *nimo5* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin president talks about business plans*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/news/110706/biz11070619560026-n1.htm



> Hanshin Electric Railway, connecting Ōsaka and Kōbe. While its route length is the smallest among Kansai’s five major private railways, its vast network is it’s strength: Hanshin trains through-service with Kinki Nippon Railway (Kintetsu) via the Hanshin Namba Line (opened in 2009), as well as with San’yō Electric Railway via Hankyū–Hanshin Holdings (HD) group company Kōbe Rapid Railway. We asked Hanshin president Fujiwara Takaoki about the railway’s future strategies.
> 
> _You’ve said that your focus industries are new businesses…_
> For Hanshin Electric Railway, the vast knowhow we’ve nurtured through our railway business is an asset. We are looking to bring new ideas and new perspectives to create businesses with high added value. If we can creatively combine our various businesses from railway and real estate to professional baseball and information technology (IT), I think a lot of possibilities will open up.
> 
> _What specific examples did you have in mind?_
> For example, we began our Mimamorume service in December of last year. The service uses integrated circuit (IC) card tags, sending an email to guardians’ mobile phones when their children arrive at or leave school.
> 
> _Hanshin has comparatively large sections of elevated track. What is your plan to reuse the land underneath aerial structures?_
> Currently, we have approx. 10,000 sq m of unused space beneath our aerial structures. In addition, the Uozaki – Ashiya and Kōshien – Mukogawa sections are also in the process of being elevated, adding another 30,000 sq m or so. We want to use this space as effectively as possible. While there are restrictions regarding noise and vibration, we are looking for creative ways to reuse this space.
> 
> _Kintetsu has asked to run limited express trains from the Ise area onto the Hanshin Namba Line._
> The track gauge and voltage are the same, so it’s not impossible from an engineering perspective. However, Hanshin has a schedule built on a 10-minute cycle of limited express, express, rapid express, and local trains. The issue becomes how we can incorporate through-service limited expresses from Kintetsu into the schedule. In addition, there will be a need for facilities to allow through-service limited expresses to pass local trains and the like.
> 
> _What is your response in the near future?_
> We are hoping to work together with Kintetsu to sort out these issues. First, we intend to run irregular service to determine just how much demand there is.


Cab view on a Hanshin–San’yō through-service limited express from Hanshin Umeda to San’yō Himeji.
This is a 1h40m, 91.8 km journey from Ōsaka to Himeji via Kōbe, in direct competition with JR West trains on the JR Kōbe Line / San’yō Main Line. In many places along the line, you can see private and JR tracks running side-by-side (this is also why you see many stations begin with “San’yō”, to distinguish them from their JR counterparts). Interesting scenery all around, from the dense surrounds on the Hanshin corridor to waterfront running and the Akashi Kaikyō Bridge.
_Source: *SuperExpress1* on YouTube_

Part 1: Hanshin Umeda to Amagasaki






Part 2: Amagasaki to Nishinomiya http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFwxGt-W-0g&hd=1
Part 3: Nishinomiya to Uozaki http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdvBZv_Vbf4&hd=1
Part 4: Uozaki to Sannomiya http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTXTi8lrCIw&hd=1
Part 5: Sannomiya to Kōsoku Kōbe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noUoL_Igrc8&hd=1
Part 6: Kōsoku Kōbe to Nishidai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-q5DTYEVxk&hd=1
Part 7: Nishidai to San’yō Suma http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXtRxo99bDw&hd=1
Part 8: San’yō Suma to San’yō Tarumi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylDnW5hRyeQ&hd=1
Part 9: San’yō Tarumi to San’yō Akashi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leMP8AdfHeQ&hd=1
Part 10: San’yō Akashi to Higashi-Futami http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlP-sX1-MGY&hd=1
Part 11: Higashi-Futami to Takasago http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1Tyobl6ox8&hd=1
Part 12: Takasago to Ōshio http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFgMqq3kojk&hd=1
Part 13: Ōshio to Shikama http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A6CkO7FSx4&hd=1
Part 14: Shikama to San’yō Himeji http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgLF9oMmlJ8&hd=1


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin announces upgrades to Kōshien Station*
http://www.hanshin.co.jp/company/press/pdf/20110608-4.pdf



> At Hanshin Electric Railway (HQ: Fukushima Ward, Ōsaka City; President: Fujiwara Takaoki), we have finalized plans to carry out upgrade works to Kōshien Station (Nishinomiya City, Hyōgo Prefecture).
> 
> Kōshien Station is a major terminal station on our network—with approx. 50,000 passengers a day (approx. 100,000 passengers a day on baseball gamedays), the third busiest by ridership behind Umeda and Sannomiya. Through these upgrade works, we will transform the station into a local landmark and a comfortable, easy-to-use station fit to serve as the gateway to Hanshin Kōshien Stadium.
> 
> As part of this renovation, we will widen the platforms and install elevators, as well as redesign the station building to expand the concourse area. In addition, we will equip a large canopy over the central section of the platforms, drawing from the white color of baseballs and the uniforms of high-school baseball teams. This large canopy will use a membrane-like material to allow natural light through and is designed to allow the beach winds—a trademark of Kōshien Stadium—to blow through.
> 
> In addition, we are planning a bright, comfortable, and environmentally-sensitive station that seeks a symbiotic relationship with nature, such as by retaining the large camphor trees growing naturally on the south side of the station and incorporating them into the station building structure.
> 
> These upgrade works will take advantage of the Railway Station Comprehensive Improvement Project Funding Program offered by the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) and other government bodies, and we are scheduled to break ground in autumn 2011 after receiving funding from the national government and local public groups.
> 
> Render:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Details*
> 
> Platform widening
> We will widen the inbound platforms (for Umeda, Ōsaka), the outbound platforms (for Sannomiya), and the outbound alighting-only platform. In conjunction, we will eliminate the inbound alighting-only platform.
> 
> Barrier-free upgrades
> We will install elevators on all platforms (three at the west ticketing entrance and two at the east ticketing entrance). In addition, we will install multi-function restrooms at both the east and west ticketing entrances.
> 
> Expansion of the west ticketing entrance
> In addition to constructing a new passage connecting to the platforms on the west side of the existing passage, we will redesign the station building to expand the concourse area.
> 
> Redesign of the east ticketing area
> We will redesign the station building and construct a new East Exit to improve convenience for passengers headed to the area east of the station. In addition, we will separate the passages serving the inbound platform (for Umeda and Ōsaka) and outbound platform (for Sannomiya).
> 
> Installation of a large canopy
> We will install a large canopy using a membrane-type material above the central portion of the platforms and the Hama Kōshien prefectural road.


----------



## quashlo

*Kōbe Municipal Subway Kaigan Line celebrates 10th anniversary as ridership growth stalls*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/110712/hyg11071202510004-n1.htm



> *Taking advantage of tourism resources to promote ridership*
> The Kōbe Municipal Subway Kaigan Line (Shin-Nagata – Sannomiya–Hanadokei-mae, approx. 8 km) will celebrate its 10th anniversary this month. While the line has settled in as a means of daily transport for residents in the city’s waterfront areas, the line’s limited ridership growth has become a major topic of concern. For just the Kaigan Line alone, the forecasted accumulated deficit at the end of FY2010 reached approx. ¥77 billion, and the Kōbe Municipal Transportation Bureau says it “hopes to promote ridership growth by taking advantage of new tourism resources to be built along the line and the attractiveness of local neighborhoods.”
> 
> The Municipal Subway Kaigan Line was constructed by the city at a total project cost of approx. ¥240 billion, intended as a “catalyst for reconstruction” following the Great Hanshin – Awaji Earthquake, revitalizing Hyōgo and Nagata Wards, which had faced an exodus of residents and population aging. The line connects the waterfront areas between Sannomiya and Shin-Nagata in 15 minutes.
> 
> While the city’s initial ridership projections estimated 80,000 daily riders, actual ridership was less than half, approx. 34,000 passengers. While ridership has continued to increase slightly since then, it still has only reached approx. 42,000 daily passengers in FY2010, about half of the original projections.
> 
> The line’s annual operating deficit is approx. ¥4 billion, cancelling out the majority of the annual operating surplus (¥5.3 billion) generated by the Seishin–Yamate Line, which was extended in conjunction with new town development. The entire subway network operates at an annual deficit, with the total accumulated deficit reaching approx. ¥122 billion as of the end of FY2010.
> 
> As a result, the city drafted a five-year business plan that includes improvements to passenger convenience and PR efforts for facilities along the line. Areas along the Kaigan Line are home to many archaeological and historical sites related to Taira no Kiyomori, who will be the subject of the NHK Taiga drama to be broadcasted next year, and spokespersons for the Municipal Transportation Bureau say they hope to “publicize the charms of the area to help boost ridership.”


Initial ridership projections were 80,000 pax / day, increasing to 130,000 pax / day five years after opening, but these have been substantially revised down in 2007 to 53,000 pax / day in FY2020, with the complete payoff of the entire subway network pushed back to 2043.

Hopefully the Taiga drama buzz will bring lots of tourists in from all over Japan, just as it has down in the past for other Taiga dramas. The city is also looking at how to redevelop the former west side of the Central Wholesale Market (approx. 6 ha) and the Central Sewage Treatment Plant (approx. 2.4 ha), and is hoping to lure higher-education facilities or other tenants to increase area visitors and population among the younger generations.

Kaigan Line rear-end cab view from Misaki Kōen to Wada–Misaki:





_Source: *TetsuNico* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū Land and Nankai Shōji to operate ekinaka at Midōsuji Line stations* 
http://www.asahi.com/housing/jutaku-s/JSN201107050005.html



> On July 5, Tōkyū Land announced that a joint project team with Nankai Shōji has been selected as the preferred operating and administrative entity for _ekinaka_ (station retail) businesses at Umeda, Namba, and Tennōji Stations on the Ōsaka Municipal Subway Midōsuji Line. The team was selected in a request for proposals for firms to construct a business concept and design layout for retail spaces, select appropriate prospective tenants inside the stations, and manage the completed facilities, all while securing safe transport operations by the Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau.
> 
> Both companies will open _ekinaka_ facilities at Tennōji Station in April 2013. Facilities at Namba Station and Umeda Station are scheduled to follow, opening by April 2014.


Renders from the press release:
_Source: Tōkyū Land_

Umeda Station: Opens April 2014, approx. 473 sq m 










Namba Station: Opens October 2013 (excepting some spaces), approx. 953 sq m










Tennōji Station: Opens April 2013, approx. 627 sq m










A tour of Echika Ikebukuro at Ikebukuro Station (Tōkyō), opened last year by Tōkyō Metro as part of its “Echika” family of in-station retail facilities. Shows what’s possible, even in constrained underground spaces. Perhaps the Ōsaka Municipal Subway will be able to replicate some of this success, but they picked some good people (Tōkyū) to help them out with that. 





_Source: *machilogmovie* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT establishes working group to study KIX maglev*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/category...E1E2E2868DE0E1E2E4E0E2E3E39797E0E2E2E2;at=ALL



> In regards to improving access from central Ōsaka City to Kansai International Airport (KIX), on June 23 the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) established a KIX Access Study Working Group to investigate the benefits of linking the two destinations by maglev, and announced that it would hold the committee’s first session on June 27. Representatives from the MLIT, Ōsaka Prefecture, and Ōsaka City will attend.
> 
> The MLIT is considering construction of a new rail line—the Naniwasuji Line—cutting through central Ōsaka City, but Ōsaka Prefecture governor Hashimoto Tōru has been pushing a proposal to link Ōsaka City and KIX by maglev, asking the MLIT to establish an investigative committee to study the new access route.
> 
> The working group is scheduled to compare the maglev and Naniwasuji Line in terms of financial feasibility, effectiveness at increasing KIX usage, and other aspects. The committee will compile the results of the study this fiscal year.


----------



## quashlo

*Nagoya Urban Institute proposes LRT network for Nagoya*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/aichi/20110720/CK2011072002000114.html?ref=rank



> Nagoya City auxiliary organization Nagoya Urban Instititute (Kanayamachō 1-chōme, Naka Ward) compiled its Nagoya Urban Vision 2030, a vision for the future of central Nagoya City drafted in light of the 2027 opening of the Chūō Shinkansen maglev. In order to avoid overconcentration in the Nagoya Station area, the vision calls for advancing unique urban planning in eight areas including Sakae and Meijō and connecting the areas by light rail transit (LRT), with the aim of amplifying the effects generated by the maglev to all of central Nagoya City.
> 
> The plan paints an urban vision for a horizon year of 2030, three years after the opening of the maglev between Tōkyō and Nagoya. For the 18 years until the maglev is extended to Ōsaka, the Mei-eki (Nagoya Station) area will serve as a new gateway to western Japan.
> 
> The vision defines the Mei-eki area as the “Super Terminal City”, a business center, the Sakae area as the “Fashionable, Sociable Town”, and the Meijō area as the “Nagoya Symbolic Zone”. The remaining five areas are Noritake (home to the Toyota Commemorative Museum of Industry and Technology), Tokugawa-en, Tsurumai, Ōsu, and Sasashima, and each would be connected by a circular LRT line or shuttle bus. By developing infrastructure to allow people to easily travel between these attractive neighborhoods, the vision hopes to increase visitors to and residents in the central city.
> 
> The vision also calls for introduction of other programs, such as restricting the flow of automobiles into central Nagoya City, promoting urban living, and renting streets and other public spaces for café and event space, returning the profits back to urban planning efforts.
> 
> A spokesperson for the Nagoya Urban Instititute is eager about the vision: “If the flow of people is sucked into the Mei-eki area as a result of the maglev, there is the possibility that these neighborhoods will lose some of their depth and charm. We hope to make this vision a springboard for debate.”


A few images from the plan:
_Source: Nagoya Urban Institute_

Mei-eki (Nagoya Station) Transit Mall
This is proposed for Mei-eki-dōri immediately to the east of the station.










Mei-eki area vision
Green is the LRT.










Conceptual sketches of the transit mall


----------



## quashlo

*Ridership projections for Tōzai Line delayed by tsunami*
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2011/07/20110705t11020.htm



> In regards to the Municipal Subway Tōzai Line being constructed by Sendai City, the likelihood that the revision of the line’s ridership projections originally scheduled to take place this fiscal year will be delayed until next fiscal year has become larger. As a result of the tsunami generated by the Great East Japan Earthquake, which devastated the city’s eastern areas, the city is having trouble determining population trends along the proposed line and has been unable to calculate forecasts. The city plans to begin studies after completion of the rebuilding plan, aiming to open the line in FY2015 as originally scheduled.
> 
> The revised ridership projections will be conducted as part of a project re-evaluation process according to guidelines established by the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT). For projects that are not completed within a certain amount of time, an analysis of cost vs. benefits must be conducted and the results presented to the city’s oversight committee.
> 
> The city had been moving forward with preparations since FY2010, but the situation has changed completely in the aftermath of the quake. Residents in the city’s eastern areas, which were expected to generate new ridership for the line, have been dispersed as a result of the tsunami, and the city’s Transportation Bureau has been “unable to conduct accurate ridership demand studies at the moment.”
> 
> Immediately after the earthquake, the city explained the situation to the MLIT and requested an extension to the re-evaluation process. The MLIT has yet to request an early completion of the re-evaluation, and Mayor Okuyama Emiko says that the city was able to “receive the MLIT’s understanding” on the issue.
> 
> In light of the expected concentration of population around Arai Station at the eastern end of the Tōzai Line as described under the city’s vision for reconstruction, the Transportation Bureau says, “When the rebuilding plan is finalized around late October, we will begin ridership studies in earnest. There’s a possibility that publication of the report could be delayed to FY2012.”
> 
> Even if the revised ridership projections are delayed, the situation won’t necessarily improve for the better. Some have pointed out that the current ridership projections (119,000 passengers daily) are “overly-optimistic and unrealistic.” Some top city officials are have also said the estimates “must be revised down.”
> 
> After the earthquake, citizens’ groups and others have made multiple requests to divert Tōzai Line construction funding to the rebuilding effort and to conduct an accurate ridership analysis, suspending the project if ridership is less than half of the current projections.
> 
> Sano Kōji, administrative division chief of the Tōzai Line Construction Department under the city’s Transportation Bureau, says, “If population concentration around Arai Station proceeds as planned, the ridership will most definitely increase as well. Just as the Municipal Subway Namboku Line resumed service immediately after the earthquake, the significance of the Tōzai Line as a means of transport for citizens will remain.”


----------



## quashlo

*Kashitetsu BRT increases to 1,000 daily passengers*
http://mainichi.jp/area/ibaraki/news/20110708ddlk08020072000c.html



> Kashitetsu Bus, which connects Ishioka Station (Ishioka City) and Hitachi Ogawa Station (Omitama City) on the former Kashima Railway via an exclusive busway posted an average daily ridership of 1,105 passengers in May, reaching the major milestone of topping 1,000 daily passengers for the first time since the start of service. Officials explain that “use of Ishioka Sports Park increased as a result of the Great East Japan Earthquake.”
> 
> This latest milestone was announced at the Ninth Conference on Public Transport Strategy for Areas along the Kashitetsu Line (Chairman: University of Tsukuba Graduate School professor Ishida Haruo), held on July 5 in Ishioka City. The Kashitetsu Bus began after Ishioka and Omitama Cities upgraded the former right-of-way for the Kashima Railway, abandoned in March 2007, as a 5.1 km bus-exclusive city road. A private-sector operator, Kantetsu Green Bus, has been running 113 daily trips on weekdays and 84 daily trips on Saturdays, Sundays, and holidays since August 30 of last year.
> 
> According to spokespersons for both cities, which serve as the executive agencies for the project, weekday daily ridership has been steadily increasing from 850 passengers in September of last year. However, after ridership topped 1,000 passengers, it dropped back down to 982 passengers in June of this year. In regards to the reasons why the line surpassed 1,000 riders, the cities say, “The Great East Japan Earthquake left some of Ibaraki Prefecture’s athletic facilities unusable, and a variety of major sporting events were relocated to Ishioka Sports Park, located along the bus line.”
> 
> Meanwhile, ridership on Saturdays, Sundays, and holidays is trending flat. From 507 passengers in September of last year, ridership dropped to an all-time low of 367 passengers in January of this year, returning to 502 passengers in June of this year. Many of the users are believed to be high-school students and office workers along the line.
> 
> Kashitetsu Bus is currently a trial operation, receiving approx. ¥4.88 million in funding in FY2010 from the national government. While the target is to reach 1,600 weekday daily riders in FY2013, the line will switch to a permanent service in FY2012, making it no longer eligible for funding support. In regards to the issue, Chairman Ishida says, “Let’s not rest easy after surpassing 1,000 daily riders, and continue to work to increase ridership.”


They are also planning schedule changes in September. They will eliminate 13 trips on weekdays and 6 trips on Saturdays, Sundays, and holidays during low-demand periods, while extending out the scheduled departure times for the last evening trips (last bus departing Ishioka Station will be 45 minutes later and last bus departing Ogawa Station will be an hour later). They will also increase operating efficiency by improving connections with JR.

Scenes during the last days of the Kashima Railway (2007.03.25):
_Source: *kuboyon* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT releases results of passenger survey on platform doors*
http://journal.mycom.co.jp/news/2011/07/05/040/



> The Railway Bureau of the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) published a summary of the recently-held 5th Session of the Working Group for the Promotion of Platform Door Installation and the results of a questionnaire survey regarding safety when using railway stations, targeting rail passengers in the Greater Tōkyō area.
> 
> _Train service is frequently disrupted as a result of “human-related incidents” in the Greater Tōkyō area. Platform doors have been installed on all stations on the Tōkyō Metro Marunouchi Line._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The survey was conducted with cooperation from Keiō Corporation, Odakyū Electric Railway, Tōkyū Corporation, Keihin Electric Express Railway, Tōbu Railway, and Seibu Railway. Questionnaires were distributed at two to three stations on each railway in June of this year, and the results aggregated from over 1,150 responses submitted by mail. Of these, less than 5% said they had fallen from the platform or come into contact with moving trains on the platform, but 20% said that they had experienced a feeling of danger of possibly falling off the platform.
> 
> When asked about their sensations of danger on platforms, over 90% of respondents said that “crowded platforms”, “locations where the distance to the platform edge is small”, and “locations where there are large gaps with the train” were “very dangerous” or “dangerous”. In addition, 80% of respondents said they felt “platforms serving passing trains” were dangerous.
> 
> _Platform doors are frequently installed from the beginning on lines opening in recent years, including the Tsukuba Express (left) and Yokohama Municipal Subway Green Line (right)._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, platform door installations are proceeding on the JR Yamanote Line and other lines in the Greater Tōkyō area. However, depending on the station, some installations come with a large pricetag of anywhere from several hundred million to several billion yen.
> 
> In response, when asked about using taxes to cover a portion of the costs in an effort to accelerate platform installations, 15% of respondents said that taxes “should be used”, while 60% of respondents said use of taxes was “less than ideal, but necessary”. Meanwhile, in regards to using “additional cost burdens shouldered by users (increased fares)”, 60% of respondents said it was “less than ideal, but necessary”, but only 5% of respondents said that fares “should be increased”, and as many as 30% of respondents did not agree that fare increases should be used to cover the costs.
> 
> In addition, in regards to the impacts of platform door installations, respondents were comparatively aware of the “need for increased dwell times at stations”, with 20% of all respondents saying they were aware of the change as an impact of platform doors. However, the study also revealed that 65% of respondents said this was “definitely not a problem” or “not a problem”.
> 
> In regards to the impacts of platform door installations, “increased passenger crowding during the rush hour and other periods of the day” and “increased difficulty in through-servicing across lines operated by different companies” were recognized as “very problematic” or “problematic”, with 55% of respondents each. “Limits on the types of trains that could serve the platform” was identified by 45% of the respondent pool.


Misaligned stops on the Yamanote Line (Ebisu Station, 2011.05.29):





_Source: *nuckey111* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

starrwulfe said:


> I know a good way to get the Keisei skyliner down to Tokyo station... Combine the effort with the Tsukuba Express to get that tunnel extended from Akihabara. Build one tunnel together, and that way the costs will be combined. Also of interest is the fact that the Chuo Shinkansen will be terminating at Shinagawa Station... And I'm sure the TX people wouldn't mind having their trains terminate there, or even beyond that to Yokohama...


I'm still not entirely convinced of the need for a Tsukuba Express extension to Tōkyō. Remember, there is the Tōhoku Through Line between Ueno and Tōkyō which will feasibly allow for Jōban Line trains to reach Tōkyō and beyond. Someone on the TX would still easily be able to get to Tōkyō Station by transferring at Kita-Senju. At least with the Asakusa Line Bypass, I could see that doing double purpose as a whole new subway line.

Of course, I'm sure TX would love to extend down south and capture the passenger demand that currently transfers to other lines at Kita-Senju. Would probably boost residential influx along their lines if they had direct service to Tōkyō / Ōtemachi area, too.

Also, I think a sharing of the TX extension and Asakusa Line Bypass makes sense from a cost perspective, but I'm curious what TX's take will be since they have completely different rolling stock design and gauge. TX is 1,067 mm gauge, 20 m four-door cars, while Keikyū / Keisei are 1,435 mm gauge, 18 m three-door cars. TX was designed entirely as a new line with all the bells and whistles, including platform doors to avoid "human-related incidents" and full grade separation to ensure on-time performance. Sharing a tunnel with Keikyū / Keisei will mean they won't get platform doors on the extension and they will be more susceptible to outside delays or service disruptions (i.e., happening on the Keikyū / Keisei network).


----------



## quashlo

*Hiroshima to reconsider proposed Astram Line extensions*
http://mainichi.jp/area/hiroshima/news/20110629ddlk34010553000c.html



> *Stalled ridership growth… Fiscal troubles*
> In regards to the extension plans for the Astram Line guideway transit system, Hiroshima City Road and Transport Bureau Chief Takai Iwao was present at a June 28 meeting of the City Council’s Construction Committee, revealing plans to evaluate the proposals, including a possible reconsideration of the extensions. The Astram Line opened in 1994 as a line under third-sector operator Hiroshima Rapid Transit, and proposed extensions had been announced in 1999 during the tenure of previous Mayor Akiba Tadatoshi, but the plans had effectively been put on ice as a result of financial difficulties and other reasons. This is the first time that city officials have made a public reference to re-evaluating the proposed extensions.
> 
> Road and Transport Bureau Chief Takai responded, “Hiroshima Rapid Transit’s business situation and funding plans have a substantial effect on the city’s fiscal state. I hope we can consider the proposals from the perspective of the city’s transport policy, including rethinking our vision for the proposed extensions.”
> 
> The Astram Line currently stretches a total of 18.4 km between Hon-dōri (Naka Ward) and Kōiki Kōen-mae (Asa Minami Ward). According to the extension plans published in 1999, a total project cost of approx. ¥300 billion would be invested to construct a total of approx. 13 km of new extensions, constructing a loop line in stages: the Seifū Shinto Line (Kōiki Kōen-mae – JR Nishi-Hiroshima, approx. 6.2 km), the Tōzai Line (Nishi-Hiroshima – JR Hiroshima Station, approx. 5.4 km), and the Namboku Line (Hon-dōri – Vicinity of former Hiroshima University campus).
> 
> However, ridership numbers during the first fiscal year of service were only 43,575 passengers, falling short of the forecasted ridership of 69,116 passengers. In FY2001, Hiroshima Expressway Route 4 linking Seifū Shinto and central Hiroshima City opened, and ridership growth stalled as a result of competition with bus lines and other factors.
> 
> In March 2003, Hiroshima Rapid Transit drafted a ten-year business rehabilitation plan, but current ridership is still only around 50,000 passengers. In addition, the company’s debt reached ¥34.7 billion at the end of last fiscal year, and approx. ¥20 billion is expected in the future for rolling stock and facilities upgrades. Faced with this situation, the company is scheduled to draft another business rehabilitation plan for FY2013 to FY2022, and the proposed extensions will be re-evaluated in conjunction with this effort.


More details according to a separate article in a more “local” paper:
http://www.chugoku-np.co.jp/News/Tn201106290189.html

The cost to upgrade the line’s 144 cars between 2020 and 2030 is estimated at approx. ¥17 billion, with another ¥3 billion for upgrades to the central control system. The rolling stock upgrades are scheduled to take place in a few years, and the system upgrades will be rolled out with the scheduled spring 2014 opening of the new Hakushima New Station connecting to the JR San’yō Line. 

The extension plans estimated the cost of the Phase 1 extension to the Koi area (i.e., the Seifū Shinto Line) at approx. ¥70 billion, with approx. 20,000 daily riders, but a re-evaluation now would show lower land values, resulting in lower land acquisition costs. They will also re-examine the population along the proposed extension, as well as the possibility of using revenues generated from the new Hakushima New Station as a funding source for the extension. The Tōzai Line and Namboku Line have lower priority, as the Seifū Shinto Line is a prerequisite for both those lines.

Some more Hiroshima videos. Hiroshima is definitely rising up on my list of favorite cities in Japan. 
_Source: *nimo5* on YouTube_

JR San’yō Main Line and Hiroden Miyajima Line trains crossing the Yawata River (2011.05.22). This corridor has some interesting competition (light rail line vs. mainline railway, the first private and the second ex-public now private). 






JR Kabe Line scenes (2011.06.26). Relatively high-frequency for a small JR line (10-minute frequencies during morning rush hour). In addition to the “rapid transit” / Astram Line plans, there are also plans to reinstitute service on previously abandoned sections of this line in northern Hiroshima City in conjunction with new residential development. The Astram Line also makes a cameo appearance @ 7:50.


----------



## quashlo

*Kōbe Steel (KOBELCO) to promote AGT in Asia*
http://e.nikkei.com/e/fr/tnks/Nni20110720D20JSN01.htm?ep=5



> TOKYO (Nikkei)--Kobe Steel Ltd. (TYO: 5406) has set up a special task force that will focus on marketing the company's Automated Guideway Transit (AGT) systems in South Korea and other parts of Asia.
> 
> An AGT system uses trains that run on rubber wheels along a guideway, in contrast to conventional steel rail lines. The systems are fully automated and unmanned.
> 
> Kobe Steel installed the world's first AGT system at the International Ocean Exposition in Okinawa in 1975. Altogether, it has built nine AGT systems in various places in Japan, including Osaka and Hiroshima. But it has received no domestic order for a new transit system since it constructed one in Tokyo in 2008.
> 
> For its new push overseas, Kobe Steel will form a consortium with major construction firms and other companies to manufacture both the train cars and the track.
> 
> The company's rival in the field of advanced urban transit systems is Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Ltd. (TYO: 7011). That company is also advancing overseas with the business.


Thanks to *NihonKitty* for spotting this.

KOBELCO has had a hand in several AGT systems in Japan:

Kōbe New Transit Port Island Line (Port Liner): Opened 1981.02.05
Yokohama New Transit Kanazawa Seaside Line: Opened 1989.07.05
Kōbe New Transit Rokkō Island Line (Rokkō Liner): Opened 1990.02.21
Hiroshima Rapid Transit Line 1 (Astram Line): Opened 1994.08.20
Tōkyō Waterfront Transit (Yurikamome): Opened 1995.11.01
Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation Nippori–Toneri Liner: Opened 2008.03.30
They’ve also supplied Skytrain, the people mover system for Taiwan Taoyuan Int’l Airport.

Rokkō Liner cab view from Marine Park to Sumiyoshi:
_Source: *tetudogaisya* on YouTube_

Part 1: Marine Park to Minami-Uozaki






Part 2: Minami-Uozaki to Sumiyoshi


----------



## quashlo

*Platform bypass catwalk at Midōsuji Line’s Tennōji Station complete*

I was a little curious how this would turn out for several reasons: the limited ceiling height, the effect of the additional vertical circulation on already narrow platforms, and the visual / shadow effect of the new catwalk. Overall, though, it turned out not too bad.

Tennōji Station is one of the older stations on the line, opening in 1938, and JR took care to not damage or conflict with the existing architectural features of the station. The bypass was constructed above the the west end of the northbound platform (for Namba and Umeda). This location was selected because morning rush hour is generally worse (evening rush hour is more spread out), with passengers transferring from JR and Kintetsu to the Midōsuji Line.

Some pics (2011.06):
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_










The bypass is surrounded entirely in glass.
We can see they are still letting some of the truncated dome tiles cure. Vertical clearance looks tight, but I suppose there wasn’t much they could do.










First stairwell










Easternmost stairwell










Looking from the opposite platform, which did not get the same treatment. Looks a little tight where the stairwells touch down, but I suppose passengers will get accustomed and use the stairwells closest to them, avoiding walking on the platform as much as possible.










New platform-to-catwalk elevator


----------



## quashlo

*Kita-Shinchi Station platform doors*

A more complete update on the platform doors at Kita-Shinchi Station on the JR Tōzai Line that entered service on March 27.

These are JR West’s first platform doors for _zairaisen_ conventional lines (they already have them at a some Shinkansen stations). A little surprising perhaps, but understandable given the variety of train types operated by JR. However, the Tōzai Line has a uniform train design, as it doesn’t operate limited expresses or other types of special trains that have atypical door placement, making it a perfect candidate for platform doors.

These are waist-high (1.3 m tall) installations, approx. 140 m long each. Total cost was not cheap either, at approx. ¥350 million, with Ōsaka City and the national government each shouldering ¥100 million and JR West shouldering the rest.

Picture set:
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

Fairly standard implementation.










Door leaves include toughened glass sections to improve visibility.










Operation is controlled by the conductor inside the train.










Moving a little back in time to 2011.03.22, where the doors and pockets have been anchored into place but not activated yet. Platform 2 (for Kyōbashi) doors were erected 2011.03.12 (Saturday), followed by Platform 1 (for Amagasaki) doors on 2011.03.13. 










While the doors were erected but not in operation, there were security guards on hand to ensure passenger safety.










On 2011.03.11, before erection. These were taken immediately before the earthquake.










Anchor points for the platform doors.










Scenes at Kita-Shinchi Station (2011.04.29).
Too much wind noise, though.





_Source: *yos0211* on YouTube_

The next station to receive platform doors will be the adjacent Ōsaka Tenmagū Station, with work to be completed this fiscal year.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Station City redux: Part 1*

Well, it’s been a few months since the grand opening of Ōsaka Station City, so let’s take another look at the latest landmark in the Kansai area, as well as a peek at some new stuff that wasn’t yet completed at the time of the grand opening.

First, some nighttime shots of the exterior:
_Source: http://blog.osakanight.com/_

Classic viewpoint from the Hankyū Grand Building, at dusk.










At nighttime










The canopy isn’t as glassy as the original renders, but it has a nice effect in its own right.










The Carillon Square, which serves as one of the connections to Hankyū Umeda Station and the rest of Hankyū’s buildings in the Umeda area.










From the pedestrian bridge at the southeast corner of the station.










From Nishi-Umeda, immediately west of the station.










The canopy, from the passage connecting the platform bridge and the Carillon Square. The station definitely has two different faces for daytime and nighttime thanks to the special lighting and glass.










The South Gate Building, now home to Umeda’s largest department store, the Daimaru Umeda store, after the expansion.










South Gate










North Gate


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Station City redux: Part 2*

Nighttime shots of the interior:
_Source: http://blog.osakanight.com/_

Escalators to Time Square










Time Square, facing towards the North Gate Building. To the left is JR Ōsaka Mitsukoshi Isetan (department store), to the right is Lucua (mall).










Facing the South Gate Building










The Time Square also has a café sitting atop it.



















Gold and silver clocks are mounted at each end of the Time Square.










One level up, looking down.










Platform bridge and public passage from the west side.










From the east










Fish-eye lens panorama from the South Gate end.










Wind Plaza, atop the North Gate Building.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Station City redux: Part 3*

Next, the eco-taxi pick-up / drop-off zone and the former Platform 11 at the station.
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

A special “eco-taxi” and “eco-bus” pick-up / drop-off area at the northwest corner of the station. This is exclusively for hybrid and electric vehicles only.










Stairwell to the special taxi area.










The former Platform 11 at the station, in use for 40 years by limited expresses bound for the Hokuriku region (Fukui, Toyama, etc.) before being abandoned four years ago as part of the station renovation project. The platform has been preserved as a passage to the parking structure at the station.










Next to the old platform is the parking garage access road and queuing space for hybrid (HV) and electric (EV) vehicles.










Zoomed out a bit more. This area look a bit temporary and it’s possible that JR West is considering a future conversion of this area into more station tenant buildings as the Umeda North Yard development kicks in.










Eco-taxi area. Behind is the freight terminal.










Those stairs connect to this passage running along the inside of the North Gate Building.










This is on the less busy side of the station and there’s not much foot traffic at all.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Station City redux: Part 4*

Next, the recently-opened expressway bus terminal.

The expressway bus terminal was relocated to the first floor of the North Gate Building as part of the station renovation, together with Hankyū Bus’ Umeda stop at the North Exit of Ōsaka Station and Ōsaka Municipal Bus’ Ōsaka Ekimae stop. First relocations took place 2011.05.22, with two stops each of Hankyū Bus and Ōsaka Municipal Bus moving in, followed by 10 stops for West JR Bus (bus subsidiary of JR West) and the JR expressway bus ticket center (previously at the Sakurabashi Exit of the station) on 2011.06.01. Previously, Ōsaka Municipal Bus used the Midōsuji South Exit, West JR Bus used the Sakurabashi Exit, and Hankyū Bus used the Midōsuji North Exit, but the new terminal consolidates most (not all) of the three bus areas.

First, some pics pre-opening (2011.05):
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

Nice and clean. 










For passenger safety, the waiting areas are separated by barricade, with gates positioned at the proper locations to align with bus doors. I suppose it’s a dumbed-down version of platform doors.










Training bus to get operators familiar with the new layout and routes










The terminal entrance is gate-controlled to prevent private autos from entering. Originally, this was on a major pedestrian access route to get from the station to Yodobashi Camera, so JR is looking into possibly adding a crosswalk and traffic signal here. Peak bus traffic is approx. 80 buses per hour, so it shouldn’t be impossible, but the Police Department refused to give approval on the grounds of safety, leaving us with no crossing at the moment.










JR expressway bus on operator training duties


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Station City redux: Part 5*

Bus terminal post-opening (2011.06):
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

From Bay 1, looking into the terminal










With limited space, multi-structured terminals are common in Japan. However, there was also some road space for cars sacrificed… The station renovation required the relocation and narrowing of an arterial road on the north side of the station (the much narrower replacement road comes in from the bottom left corner) and constructing the North Gate Building in the road’s former location. The bus terminal sits approximately on the former arterial ROW and directly beneath the Atrium Square.










The JR expressway bus ticket center outside the Sakurabashi Exit of the station was relocated here.










They quickly installed this simple seating since the previous set of photos.










Hand-operated “platform doors”










Full-color LCD departure boards in operation:
13:10 _Tōkaidō Midday Ltd. Exp. No. 16_ for Shinjuku Station and Tōkyō Station
14:30 _San’yōdō Midday Lts. Exp. Hiroshima No. 3_ for Hiroshima Station










Hankyū Bus waiting inside the terminal.
There is a signalized crossing with crossing arms at this location.



















The Hankyū Bus and Ōsaka Municipal Bus bays are located on the island.










The fencing is taller here to discourage jaywalking, but it appears there has only been limited success. I don’t think another signal here would be a big deal (minimum crossing time should only be about 10 seconds anyways), although it would cost money. There’s going to be reshuffling of the crosswalk locations anyways as part of the build-out of the Umeda North Yard, so this is only a temporary situation.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Station City redux: Part 6*

Another set:
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_










You can see the bus bay occupancy board hanging from the ceiling at right to quickly notify drivers of the parking situation. Parking should not be a problem assuming service is on-time, but the board should come in handy if there are service disruptions.










JR expressway bus departure board



















Jaywalker… 










Umeda North Yard buildings under construction. The bus terminal is to the left outside of the frame.The arterial road that used to cross here now curves off to the north, as shown, and was downsized to two lanes only. Pedestrian decks are supposed to connect these buildings to Ōsaka Station City and Hankyū Umeda Station.










Video tour (2011.06.04):





_Source: *dkkawachi* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Station City redux: Part 7*

Finish with some videos:

Short daytime tour.
Crane madness for the Umeda North Yard @ 2:20. 





_Source: *junjun7221* on YouTube_

Another assortment of daytime clips:





_Source: *tetsubakamovie* on YouTube_

Nighttime shots from the same photographer who took the night shots:





_Source: *OsakaNightTube* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*JR East considers rebuilding damaged lines as LRT*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/miyagi/news/20110701-OYT8T00263.htm



> In regards to rail lines that were damaged in the earthquake and are as yet unrestored, at a panel discussion held in Sendai City on June 30 JR East director Fukuzawa Yūji remarked, “What shall we do with the Sanriku lines? I would love for the debate to consider light rail transit (LRT) as well.” It’s believed that Fukuzawa had the Kesennuma Line and the Ōfunato Line in mind when making reference to the “Sanriku lines”, and Fukuzawa indicated that he is considering LRT as an option (and not only the existing design) in the restoration of these lines.
> 
> Regarding the relocation of the lines to higher ground in the urbanized areas of coastal cities as being considered by Miyagi Prefecture, Director Fukuzawa said, “If the town is relocated, the railway moves with it. For lines with low ridership, I really would like the debate to consider passenger-friendly LRT designs.”


I was a little skeptical at first, but perhaps this may be fruitful and we could see LRT lines running in the Tōhoku area in 10 years.


----------



## quashlo

*Yokohama’s municipal bus and subway post surpluses for FY2010*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/110704/kng11070422490008-n1.htm



> On July 4, the Yokohama City Transportation Bureau announced the FY2010 financial results for the municipal bus and municipal subway operations. The final accounts showed an operating surplus of ¥562 million for municipal bus operations and ¥1.06 billion for municipal subway operations. This is the first time both municipal bus and subway operations posted operating, ordinary, and net surpluses since the opening of the municipal subway in 1972.
> 
> According to the city’s Transportation Bureau, municipal bus operations were successful in reducing expenses, doing a thorough job of ensuring fuel-efficient operations (such as by avoiding rapid acceleration) and improving efficiency in management of replacement bus maintenance components. The municipal subway realized an increase in revenues as a result of its _ekichika_ (station retail) business, establishing retail stores inside Yokohama Station, but was also able to reduce expenses through efforts towards electricity conservation and other measures.
> 
> The city’s Transportation Bureau says, “FY2010 is the fourth year of our five-year financial improvement plan that ends in FY2011. We’re pleased that we were able to realize an across-the-board surplus before entering the final year.”


----------



## quashlo

*Saitama City looking at two options for new Iwatsuki Station on Saitama Railway extension*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/local/ar...E39EE5E0E2E2E2;n=9694E3E4E3E0E0E2E2EBE0E0E4E6



> In regards to the extension of Subway Line 7 (Saitama Railway) and the location of the extension’s terminal at Iwatsuki Station, it was discovered on July 22 that Saitama City is focusing discussion on two different options: directly underneath Iwatsuki Station on the Tōbu Noda Line, and beneath the East Exit of the station closer to Tōkyō. Tōbu Railway’s Iwatsuki Station is slated to receive a new elevated station concourse in 2015, and there is the possibility that construction of a station directly beneath could inflate the original cost estimates by almost ¥10 billion, leading to consideration of an alternative option to build the station underground at the station’s East Exit.
> 
> The extension being planned is approx. 7.3 km long from the line’s current terminus at Urawa Misono Station to Iwatsuki Station. Originally, the plan was to construct the new terminal station directly beneath Tōbu Railway’s Iwatsuki Station, establishing station exits at the East Exit, home to the traditional urbanized area of Iwatsuki, as well as the West Exit, where land readjustment projects are underway.
> 
> Under the original vision, the construction cost of the extension would be ¥75 billion. As a result of optimistic forecasts, new estimates by the city and others project a higher cost for the extension. In addition, if the new station were to be constructed directly beneath Tōbu Railway’s station building, which will be reconstructed with an elevated concourse, there will be a need for additional works to strengthen the foundation of the station building, increasing the cost to ¥80 billion.
> 
> The city is hoping to avoid cost increases. As the elevation of the Tōbu station concourse would secure some level of convenient access to and from the West Exit, a proposal to keep down costs by building the new station underneath the station’s East Exit has surfaced.


In related news, another article says that Saitama City conducted a survey of companies in late February and early March, targeting 6,500 companies in the Greater Tōkyō area in the health / sports, health care / nursing, and agricultural production / food production industries regarding their level of interest in the proposed extension of the line—specifically, whether they would consider establishing new businesses or relocating their businesses along the extension. The city received responses from 587 companies. A total of 355 companies (60.5%) said intermediate stations on the extension would not be candidates for relocation or business expansion, and only 34 companies (5.8%) said they would consider relocation or business expansion. 

I’m guessing they wanted to determine how much employment concentration they could expect around the proposed stations among businesses already in the general area.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East formally apologizes to Tōkyō Metropolitan Government for post-earthquake response*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/category...19695E0E6E2E39B8DE0E6E2E4E0E2E3E39191E2E2E2E2 



> As a strategy for passengers stranded and unable to reach home during an earthquake or other large-scale disaster situation, JR East revealed plans on June 24 to institute measures such as opening up station buildings at major terminal stations. After suspending service on all of its _zairaisen_ (conventional lines), rolling down shutters at stations, and forcing stranded commuters out of stations immediately following the Great East Japan Earthquake on March 11, JR East received criticism from the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government, and decided to re-evaluate its policies.
> 
> The railway will now discuss with concerned agencies regarding which sections of stations should be opened up as standby spaces. The railway is also considering supplying major terminal stations with a fixed amount of blankets, drinking water, and first-aid supplies.
> 
> Regarding the railway’s response on the day of the earthquake, the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government filed objections in May, saying JR East had “abandoned its duties and responsibilities as a railway operator.” On June 20, JR East president Seino Satoshi visited the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government offices and apologized to Tōkyō governor Ishihara Shintarō, saying, “The end result was that we forced out our passengers.”


Tōkyō MX news report (2011.06.20):


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation to roll out rewards points program*

On 2011.08.01, the Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation will launch its new rewards points program, allowing passengers who use Toei transport to accumulate points that can be charged back as value on PASMO cards. All forms of Toei transport are part of the program:

Toei Subway
Asakusa Line
Mita Line
Shinjuku Line
Ōedo Line

Nippori–Toneri Liner
Toden Arakawa Line
Toei Bus
There are three different point accumulation methods:

Basic Points: Awarded depending on how many times you use Toei transport.
Weekend Bonus Points: Awarded for how many Saturdays, Sundays, or holidays you use Toei transport.
Transfer Points: Awarded for how many days you use two or more of the four types of Toei transport.
Accumulated points can be recharded to your PASMO card at all Toei Subway stations, and at Nippori Station, Nishi-Nippori Station, and Kumano Station on the Nippori–Toneri Liner.

Campaign website is here:
http://www.kotsu.metro.tokyo.jp/tokopo/index.html

Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation also selected an Edokko as their campaign mascot, model / talent Kinoshita Yukina. She was born and raised in _shitamachi_ area (Katsushika Ward) and apparently took the Asakusa Line and Ōedo Line frequently. 

Sankei News footage of press conference:






Toei infomercial:


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin Main Line construction updates: Part 1*

Next, a tour of the multiple construction projects on the Hanshin Main Line (2011.05.08).

First, the elevation of the Hanshin Main Line surrounding Naruo Station. About 1.8 km of the line is being elevated between Kōshien Station and Mukogawa Station at the cost of approx. ¥29.7 billion. Project began in 2003 and will continue to 2018.
_Source: *okirakugoraku* on YouTube_

Inbound cab view, from Kōshien to Mukogawa.
As the train departs Kōshien, we can see they’ve already prepared the inbound temporary track just off to the left (north) of the existing inbound track. As they were able to secure space north of the station and existing ROW, they don’t need to do a switchout at this particular location, but instead before the station. As the track dips down to ground level immediately after the station, they will need to construct a new elevated approach into Kōshien Station above this existing ramp down. Approaching Naruo (0:30), the temporary track swerves out quite a ways, probably to provide clearance for the temporary outbound track to be constructed. Approaching Mukogawa (2:00), we see the track layout gets more complex, as there is a need to preserve a track connection with the Mukogawa Line, a small four-station local line. A temporary track connection has been built and is already in use (2:15), but it swerves out quite a bit to create space to lay the temporary inbound track.






Outbound direction, from Mukogawa to Kōshien. A little bit noisy and directly into the sun, but you can get a good view of the situation at Kōshien (2:00).






Next, some pictures at Naruo Station:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Temporary station building. Faregates are actually located underground beneath the tracks, so there is a need to relocate the entrance to the underground passage (basically an extension of the existing underground passage, as the temporary inbound track is being constructed adjacent to the existing tracks.










I like Hanshin’s new signage. 










Temporary inbound platform under construction. Can also seem TVMs on the left. 










Temporary inbound track, looking eastbound towards Mukogawa. Track laying is done, and they are now working on the overhead.










Temporary inbound platform. Can really see the cant in both of these photos (the existing track also has some cant, so it’s nothing new).


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin Main Line construction updates: Part 2*

Next, Kōshien Station, where detailed plans were recently published regarding major upgrades:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Temporary inbound track being constructed to the north of the existing track. There’s half of a switch in place already, with the outside track to serve as the primary track and the secondary track joining it through this switch (the reverse of what happens with the existing inbound tracks).










We can see the complexity of the work involved here, as the temporary outside inbound track is actually aligned directly into the alighting-only platform on the left, primarily used during game days at Kōshien Stadium. They will likely remove this platform and expand the existing inbound island platform to fill in the extra space, shaving off a bit at the end on the right side in order to provide clearance for trains using the new switch.










Looking back at the alighting-only and island platforms serving inbound trains. We can see that only the ends of the platforms have been replaced with temporary structures that can be easily dismantled during the switch-out. Also visible is the temporary canopy built above the existing canopy, from which we can get a rough idea of the shape of the platform after they do the switch-out.










Western end of the alighting-only platform has also been converted to temporary platform. Obviously they intend to do something here with the track alignment eventually, but it doesn’t seem to be related to the track switch-out for the elevation of this section of the line.










Western end of the inbound island platform. With the opening of the Hanshin Namba Line in 2009, there were platform extensions carried out along the Namba Line to accommodate the longer Kintetsu trains, but at Kōshien Station these extensions were mostly temporary, likely keeping in mind that there were plans to carry out station-wide upgrades.


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin Main Line construction updates: Part 3*

Next, the elevation of about 4 km of the line between Sumiyoshi and Ashiya, which includes the elevation of two stations (Ōgi and Fukae), elimination of 11 grade crossings, connection of 33 side streets, and construction of three frontage roads.

Outbound cab view from Ashiya to Uozaki.
Both the inbound and outbound tracks were shifted over to the temporary tracks (inbound track in 2009.04 and outbound track in 2010.10). To the left (south), the existing tracks have been completely removed and they appear to be doing mostly earthwork at the moment. We can also see the interesting temporary facilities at Fukae Station (1:00), with split north-side platforms, and Ōgi Station (1:55), a four-track station.





_Source: *okirakugoraku* on YouTube_

Next, the upgrades to Hanshin Sannomiya Station. The work (total cost approx. ¥15.3 billion) involves construction of a new East Exit, redesign of the West Exit, installation of new ventilation equipment, redesign of the station’s track layout, and installation of new elevators. This is a fairly complex project that involves expanding the original tunnels and shifting around platforms and tracks in an already-constrained station. Work began 2007.10.06 and is scheduled for completion 2013.03.31. The new East Exit will open in spring 2012.
First, an update from 2011.05.16:
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

East Exit is on the right side of the image, West Exit on the left. Red is a new underground passage (approx. ¥700 million) and green is a new pedestrian bridge (approx. ¥1.6 billion) creating new connections between the rest of the station complex (JR, Hankyū, Kōbe Municipal Subway, etc.) and the new East Exit.










From this cross section, we can see just how little clearance they have to build the underground passage.










Track layout changes, which will resolve the unusual layout that exists today, where the stub track / bay platform is on one side (the outbound side) of the station, relocating it to the center instead (also improving operational flexibility at the same time). Instead of four narrow platforms, they will redesign the station with three wider platforms. The redesigned track layout will also allow them to greatly expand the west side of the platforms and create a single platform space spanning the inbound and outbound tracks. The platforms in Kōbe’s underground stations are some of the narrowest you’ll find anywhere in Japanese cities, so this is a long-needed improvement for the Hanshin platforms at Kōbe’s main terminal.










2011.04 photo on display, looking at the station from the east. As we can see, the tunnel walls are all new. These dug from surface level and constructed the new walls outside the envelope of the original tunnel, afterwards demolishing the walls and ceiling of the original tunnel.










2011.04 photo underneath the Sannomiya-Higashi intersection (where the Port Liner) crosses to get into Sannomiya Station. The roof of this space will become the roof of the concourse level. We can also see the original tunnel walls (only the side and a bit of the top remain), but judging from the height of the catenary, we can see that there really won’t be a whole lot of space to work with.










From the existing stub track looking east. We can see them constructing a new track further out to the right, which will eliminate the alighting-only platform on the south side of the station. You can also see the floor slab for the East Exit concourse. The circles in the ceiling of the new tunnel will be the location of new columns to support the tunnel ceiling, currently being propped up by the steel columns at left running down the center of the existing platform.



















East end of the outbound track looking east. We can see a through-servicing Kintetsu train at right. Because the stub track for reversing trains is on this side of the station, there is some reduced operational flexibility, as trains departing inbound from the bay platform need to cross over the outbound track. The redesigned track and platform layout will resolve these issues.










East end of inbound platform looking east.










The ledge here is likely the floor of the underground passage and new East Exit.










An old photo from 2009.12.04, showing the large deck supporting the roadway above. The photographer is walking atop the ceiling of the old tunnel.


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin Main Line construction updates: Part 4*

Another set (2011.05.25):
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

The tunnel widening is only being conducted at the east end of the station. In the center, the old tunnel structure will still be preserved, but beautified.










At the west end, the walls of the old tunnel will be retained, but portions of the ceiling will be removed and replaced with a higher ceiling, allowing for a new ticketing entrance at the west end.










Current track (left) and future track (right). They will remove the platform at right (a temporary platform that replaced the original concrete one) and then expand the one at right over the existing tracks.



















Column footings for the widened platform sections. Will be interesting to see how they plan to finish the last bits of work while retaining train service.










Few more a month later (2011.06.30):
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

Unobstructed view showing the newly-laid track and catenary in place. Can also see the floor slab for the East Exit concourse.



















I’m curious how this will look and feel when finished… It barely looks tall enough.










From the east end of the bay platform looking east. The alighting-only platform at left will be removed.










Location of the future underground passage










Construction at the West Exit from street level, where they are removing sections of the old tunnel one block at a time.










Pretty well-preserved for a tunnel built in 1933.


----------



## quashlo

*JICA agrees to fund Delhi Metro Phase 3*
http://www.hindustantimes.com/Japan-to-fund-Metro-s-phase-III-from-December/Article1-725133.aspx



> The impasse over the sanctioning of a soft loan for Delhi Metro's phase 3 project is finally over. Japan, which was recently hit by disaster, will release the first instalment of the proposed loan for the 105km project in December. Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) is all set
> to fund Delhi Metro's upcoming Rs32,000 crore project as it has almost completed all requisite formalities.
> 
> "We are near the end of the appraisal process of the official request received from India's finance ministry about sanctioning of loan for Delhi Metro's phase 3. In December, we will be able to sanction the first part of the loan through signing of an agreement between India's finance ministry and the Japan government," Yuichiro Sano, representative, JICA.
> 
> Ministry of Finance, which will take the loan, will hand over the amount to Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC), he added.
> 
> "We are yet to receive any final communication from JICA about the sanctioning of the loan amount. If JICA sanctions the soft loan, the financial crunch for the project will reduce extensively," said a DMRC spokesperson.
> 
> On April 26, a JICA team had met Delhi Metro directors at Metro Bhawan to discuss the project's modalities of funding and loan requirements.
> 
> Delhi Metro had proposed a debt equity ratio of 60:40 under which the Centre and the Delhi governments will contribute 30% each and the rest will be raised by soft loans from JICA, said sources.
> 
> "The loan will be sanctioned at 1.40% rate of interest to be repaid in 30 years with a grace period of 10 years," said Sano. Earlier, JICA had given a soft loan to Delhi Metro at different rates of interest varying between 1.2% to 2.3% in phases 1 and 2. Appreciating the sustainability of the relationship between India and Japan for Metro projects, he added: "We have been supporting the Delhi metro project for the past 15 years. It seems out commitment is reducing as Delhi Metro's demand for monetary support is reducing."
> 
> In the first phase, JICA had given Delhi Metro 60% of the R10,571 crore project cost, while in the second phase the metro had received 55% of R19,600 crore from JICA. In phase 3 DMRC has asked for only 40% of about R32,000 crore, said JICA officials.
> 
> The phase 3 project has already got clearances from the state and the Centre and both the governments have made budgetary provisions to meet the initial cost.


----------



## quashlo

* JICA offers soft loan, cooperation to Karachi Circular Railway*
http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2011\07\24\story_24-7-2011_pg5_3



> KARACHI: Offering soft loan and cooperation to Karachi Circular Railway, the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) has laid emphasis on the removal of encroachments on roadsides to improve the flow of traffic.
> 
> Team leader JICA Minoru Shibuya shared these suggestions while presenting Karachi Transport Improvement Project report to the Technical Committee, Karachi Mass Transit Cell (KMTC) Saturday.
> 
> With regard to Karachi Transport Improvement Project, JICA had started a survey in April 2010.
> 
> Director General KMTC Rasheed Mughal, team leader JICA Minoru Shibuya and representatives of DHA, Pakistan Railways, Port Qasim Authority, Traffic police, Finance Department Sindh, Transport Department Sindh and other concerned officials were present.
> 
> Mughal said the World Bank, with the cooperation of Japan, Government of Pakistan and Sindh Government, initiated Urban Transport Master Plan 2030. He informed 56 percent of the population here travels by those transports which are inadequate for them and are also in poor physical state.


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi pitches second monorail line for Singapore*
The Straits Times



> Hitachi, the company that built the Sentosa monorail system, is proposing a similar system for Marina Bay.
> 
> The area, planned with fewer parking spaces to encourage the use of public transport, will eventually be served by five MRT lines.
> 
> Hitachi, which has supplied over 400 trains for 10 monorail systems in mainly Japanese cities, contends that a monorail is suitable for Marina Bay, and can double as a feeder to MRT stations there.
> 
> The Japanese company has made presentations to the Singapore Tourism Board, and will also meet the Urban Redevelopment Authority and Land Transport Authority (LTA) soon.
> 
> Hitachi Asia’s division general manager Jimmy Song said: “There’s a misconception that monorail is only good for theme parks. But actually, it’s a workable urban-transport solution.”
> 
> The system Hitachi has in mind, following a feasibility study, is a 5.8 km line with eight stops. It will link places like the Marina Barrage, the Marina Bay Sands integrated resort, the upcoming cruise centre, the new financial district, the future seafront residential enclave and Gardens by the Bay.
> 
> Hitachi said that if such a system, estimated to cost around US$200 million (S$242 million), is commissioned this year, it could be up and running by 2013. It expects ridership to start off at 3.3 million a year, and build up to 6.7 million by 2020.
> 
> The 7.8 km Bukit Panjang LRT system has a ridership of 17 million a year.
> 
> Mr Song said: “Unlike trams, monorail does not compete for road space. A monorail takes up air space. And the track is slimmer than an LRT track, so it costs less to build and is less intrusive.”
> 
> But therein lies the downside of monorail systems, say transport specialists.
> 
> Mr Rajan Krishnan, senior vice-president (Asia) of engineering consultancy Parsons Brinckerhoff, pointed out that because monorail systems run on single tracks, their carriages cannot be too broad or too heavy. This limits their passenger capacity.
> 
> The former LTA director of projects said monorail is more suitable in places where the passenger load is light, such as in Las Vegas or Sentosa.
> 
> “The demand can’t be too high and the distance can’t be too long,” he said. The proposed 5.8 km length of Hitachi’s Marina Bay line seems reasonable, but it really boils down to passenger load, he added.
> 
> Others point out that while a monorail may be about 50 per cent cheaper than say, an LRT system on a per-kilometre basis, an LRT system can have twice the carrying capacity.
> 
> Hitachi is not the only vendor that has suggested new transit options for Singapore. Companies like Bombardier and Alstom have proposed trams to ply areas such as Orchard Road and Marina Bay, but the LTA’s reception was lukewarm on the back of safety concerns for other vehicles and pedestrians.
> 
> Those working in the area welcome the possibility of a monorail. Said stock analyst John Rachmat: “I think this is a great idea. It will certainly make Singapore more liveable.”
> 
> Transit operator SMRT said there are pros and cons to each mode of travel. Its spokesman said: “Operationally, it’s possible to run LRT, tram or feeder buses to make commuting in the area seamless, although implementing a monorail or LRT system would take a longer time.
> 
> “The decision of what mode to employ would depend on when the developments are ready for use and how soon commuters need the connection to the various attractions around Marina Bay.”
> 
> Meanwhile, Mr Song acknowledged the Sentosa monorail could be improved. Complaints include its slowness, the long queues and having only three stops. Hitachi said it is in talks with Sentosa’s management on how the monorail can carry more people without major changes to the system.


----------



## quashlo

*Minami-Shinjuku Station construction update*

Some pics of the platform extensions at Minami-Shinjuku Station on the Odakyū Odawara Line (2011.06.07):
_Source: http://www.okiraku-goraku.com/_

Extension of the inbound platform (for Shinjuku), at the east end (closer to Shinjuku). Odakyū‘s goal is to convert local trains to 10-car formations to relieve overcrowding, and the plan calls for extended platforms at Minami-Shinjuku, Sangūbashi, and Yoyogi Hachiman, all local stops. This particular extension looks narrow, but the existing platform sections are actually fairly similar in width.










The outbound platform will likely get the same treatment, although there is not much movement right now.










Inbound platform elevator. Elevators have been installed as part of barrier-free upgrades, required for stations with daily ridership of 5,000 passengers or more. Due to space constraints, this was the only place to put it—unlike more ideal elevator installations, these only have doors on one side.










Outbound platform elevator. This one has some fencing around the elevator area, perhaps to prevent passenger queues at the doors (indicated by the two yellow triangles) from blocking access to the elevator.










Construction of the outbound platform canopy, which began in May. Odakyū is one of the more crowded private railway lines, so extending the canopy across more of the platform should help spread out the passenger load during rainy weather.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū Tōyoko Line platform extension construction updates: Part 1*

Next, an update (2011.06.17) of the ongoing platform extensions on the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line to allow limited-stop trains to be converted to 10-car formations in conjunction with the start of through-service with the Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line.

First is the inbound platforms at Naka-Meguro:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

East end, closer to Shibuya.
In order to get sufficient length (they need to extend about 40 m total), they will need to push the Tōyoko Line track (at left) outwards a bit. The closest part at the bottom is the bridge over the Meguro River, but they also have scaffolding and fencing set up on the aerial structure just past the bridge.










They will also be widening the platform at this end and have been carrying out seismic retrofits of the aerial structure at the station, so they have some more protective fencing set up to allow them to work in the small bit of space between the track and the soundwall.










The same location, but from ground level. We can expect the added sections of aerial structure to extend to around this far. As part of this work, they’ve also shifted the frontage road out a bit, closer to the Tōkyū Store (supermarket) at left.










On the opposite bank, looking underneath the scaffolding in the first picture. They are widening this end directly above this narrow residential alley.










The scope of the work is much more visible from street level. They have basically redesigned the columns and are now adding the additional sections on the outside. That one girder was especially bulky as it will need to support one end of the bridge across the river, but the ones further down are more reasonably sized.










View across the river.
It seems likely that they will try and shift the existing bridge into the new position, as opposed to constructing additions to the existing bridge or completely replacing it.










West end of the inbound platform, closer to Yokohama. They are dismantling the former storage area for maintenance cars and will extend this end, allowing them to quickly shift the Meguro River bridge without worrying about how to expand the platform together in alignment with the track. They can simply use the extra platform space created at this end to shift the train stopping location west a bit.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū Tōyoko Line platform extension construction updates: Part 2*

Next is the outbound platforms at Naka-Meguro:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

The outbound platform will be extended at both the Shibuya and Yokohama ends, but the platform will be shifted slightly west to the Yokohama end, so the Shibuya-end extension is pretty minor. However, it appears they will do something similar to the inbound track, and they have scaffolding and fencing up on the aerial structure on the opposite bank of the river.










On this side of the river, they have scaffolding up along about one carlength of the aerial structure. Judging from the limited clearance with the adjacent building, it’s clear that they only intend to do minor track realignment here.










Same location as above, from ground level.










Yokohama end, where they will swing the Tōyoko Line track out to create more space with the Tōkyō Metro Hibiya Line (specifically the crossover from the Hibiya Line to the Tōyoko Line) to construct the platform extension.










Aerial structure on this section has already been completed. With the curved columns, you can tell they really tried not to completely kill the area beneath, which is used for bicycle parking. They still have to clean up all the cables and install the soundwalls, though.










Yokohama end from platform level, as a through-servicing Tōkyū train from the Hibiya Line takes the crossover.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū Tōyoko Line platform extension construction updates: Part 3*

Gakugei Daigaku, Jiyūgaoka, Den’en Chōfu, and Musashi Kosugi:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Gakugei Daigaku:
Shibuya end is mostly finished, just need some of the surfacing treatments. No hurry here.










Yokohama end looks empty, but they’ve cleaned up all the electrical equipment so they will probably start soon. These are fairly simple extensions, so they should have no trouble finishing.










Jiyūgaoka:
Outbound platform, Shibuya end. Need to shift out the outside track to create enough space, requiring conversion of the embankment slope to a vertical retaining wall design. They still seem to be working on the slope, so there is no movement on the tracks yet. 










The fencing continues up to here, but it seems likely they will also need to widen the overpass over the road as well.










Inbound platform. No movement yet, but this little booth at the end of the platform probably doesn’t have many days left.










Den’en Chōfu:
This station was undergrounded in 1995 as part of a grade-sep project, and they reserved enough space at that time to do a platform extension. Work has just begun, here assembling the steel reinforcement in place. They look almost done and should pour pretty soon. As only the Tōyoko Line platforms need to be extended, they are leaving the Meguro Line side (to the left, along the columns) untouched.










Inbound platform appears to be a little further along, with some of the concrete already poured. We can tell they designed for the platform extensions in mind by looking at the placement of the columns supporting the station box.










Musashi Kosugi:
Outbound platform, Shibuya end. Extensions for both platforms will be at this end. As this end of the station sits above the JR Nambu Line tracks, the basic design of the platforms is comprised of bridge girders like the existing tracks. Columns and beams for the canopy are already in place, they just have to install the canopy and the rest of the platform.










Like at Den’en Chōfu, they are only extending the Tōyoko Line side, so we will probably see some fencing going up on the Meguro Line eventually.


----------



## quashlo

*Fuji Electric supplies world’s first transformers using palm oil fatty acid esters to railways*
http://eco.nikkeibp.co.jp/article/news/20110802/107184/



> Fuji Electric has supplied Tōbu Railway and Keiō Corporation with transformers using insulating oil derived from palm trees. This is the first such use of such transformers for railways anywhere in the world. Compared to the more prevalent mineral oils, the new insulating oil is much easier to decompose, minimizing environmental impacts and reducing use of fossil fuels. The transformers began operations at Tōbu’s Fujimino Transformer Substation (Fujimono City, Saitama Prefecture) and Keiō’s Kami-Kitazawa Transformer Substation (Setagaya Ward, Tōkyō Prefecture).
> 
> The insulating oil used is known as Pastel NEO, based on chemical compounds known as palm oil fatty acid esters (PFAEs) developed jointly by Lion Corporation and Japan AE Power Systems, a transformer equipment manufacturer connected with Fuji Electric. The oil was developed after focusing on a plant oil that was both environmentally-friendly and served as a high-performance insulating oil. The product has received an Eco-Mark designation in recognition of the high biodegradability of plant oils.
> 
> The transformer supplied to Tōbu provides electricity to the control power source and safety equipment at the transformer substation, as well as to station equipment, while Keiō’s transformer provides electricity for running trains. Both companies selected the transformers in the aim of introducing electrical equipment that is environmentally-friendly. By using insulating oil derived from plant oils instead of mineral oils, it’s expected that carbon dioxide emissions can be reduced by approx. 65% compared to existing transformers.
> 
> Transformers using insulating oil derived from palm trees have high environmental performance, as the insulating oil can be decomposed into carbonic acid and water by microbes, and can feature compact designs by taking advantage of the high cooling performance of palm oil fatty acid esters. The transformers also have well-suited electrical characteristics due to the high temperature stability. In addition to railways, Fuji Electric plans to apply the technology to plants, buildings, and other applications, aiming for sales of ¥1 billion in 2012.


Official press release is here:
http://www.fujielectric.co.jp/about/news/11080101/index.html


----------



## quashlo

*Shin-Ōsaka Station construction update* 

A few pictures of the ongoing construction at Shin-Ōsaka Station:
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

At center is the elevated Shinkansen section, while below are the ground-level _zairaisen_ platforms on the JR Kyōto Line. Behind the station on the north side is a new mixed-use tower being constructed by Hankyū, which includes a remm Hotel (Hankyū’s high-grade business hotel chain), offices, and retail.



















To the east of the existing _zairaisen_ platforms is some ongoing construction work for what would appear to be the Ōsaka Higashi Line platforms, in preparation for when the line is extended from Hanaten to Shin-Ōsaka.










There’s no official info on the web about this work, but judging from the shape in this zoom-in, we can easily surmise that it’s a new platform. The 11.1 km Ōsaka Higashi Line extension is supposed to open in 2018.


----------



## quashlo

*Kōrien Station redevelopment: Part 1*

Some pictures (2011.07) of the recently completed redevelopment project outside Kōrien Station on the Keihan Main Line in Neyagawa City, which included a series of station improvements.
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

First, the centerpiece of the redevelopment, the Kōrien Tower, a 37-story residential tower with 331 units similar to typical suburban station redevelopments. Other blocks in the redevelopment area include retail, office, and hospital uses. Keihan (through its real estate subsidiary) was involved with the redevelopment, but others including Sumitomo Corporation and Orix Real Estate are also partners.




























The new station plaza constructed as part of the redevelopment. The previous plaza was quite small, but the functions have now been relocated to this larger facility. Another redevelopment tower is visible on the opposite side of the station.










A covered pedestrian deck connects the new tower with the station, which also features an elevated concourse above the ground-level tracks. As a result, it’s quite easy to get to and from the redevelopment buildings, despite being built on ground that is 15 to 20 m higher than the station.










Bus terminal and the three-story retail facility, which includes a pharmacy, restaurants, and a convenience store. Bus service out of this station is operated by Keihan Bus, seen her in their red-and-white paint scheme.










While the larger tower is complete, there is another 27-story tower in Block 1 of the redevelopment that has yet to be finished.


----------



## quashlo

*Kōrien Station redevelopment: Part 2*

A few more pictures from a different blog (2011.08):
_Source:  http://blog.osakanight.com/_

Some idea of scale. Neyagawa City is located approximately halfway between Ōsaka and Kyōto.










Taxi pool










The hospital at the station, operated by Kansai Medical University. Hospitals / clinics appear to be very popular uses in redevelopment projects, especially suburban projects… Tōkyū made headlines a few years ago when it opened Tōkyū Hospital in a new building directly atop Ōokayama Station in Tōkyō.










Block 1 of the redevelopment area under construction, scheduled for completion in 2014.










The tower on the other side of the station is 37 stories and was completed in 2007.










A smaller 24-story residential tower near the station, completed in 2009. Kōrien isn’t even in central Neyagawa City, but there has been a lot of recent development projects which have brought some new activity to this area. Hopefully, this will help reverse the declining ridership trend for Keihan, which has already pushed them to look into other businesses (and other countries) to boost their bottom line. Keihan is at a bit of a disadvantage when competing against Hankyū and JR in the Ōsaka – Kyōto corridor due to all the curves, limiting average speed and resulting in much longer travel times.


----------



## quashlo

*Keihan Main Line Yodo Station elevation construction update*

On 2011.05.28, the elevated inside inbound track (towards Kyōto) was completed, leaving only the outside inbound track to be elevated. Some pictures (2011.08):
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

Local for Demachiyanagi stopped at the new elevated inbound platform.










The outbound track to Ōsaka was elevated on 2009.09.12. The outer side of the inbound platform (at right) is boarded up as they work to complete the last track.










Looking towards Kyōto










New inbound platform










With the opening of the elevated inbound platform, the second-floor concourse was also expanded. The area on the left is the expanded concourse area.










They have removed the ground-level inbound track and are expanding out the aerial structure for the second inbound track.










The ground-level inbound platform has already been demolished.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Takatsuki Station south pedestrian deck barrier-free upgrade construction update*

A few pics (2011.07) of the barrier-free upgrades being conducted on the pedestrian deck at the south exit of JR Takatsuki Station on the JR Kyōto Line.
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_










The work involves seismic reinforcement and redesigning the stairwells and slopes connecting the deck with ground level, as well as installation of one elevator and two escalators to improve accessibility. Work began on 2011.03.16 and will last until 2012.03.20.










The complicated first-floor approach to the deck will be redesigned into a much simpler configuration, improving accessibility and convenience.










Demolition of original approach. The stairwell is already gone.










The area on the right cordoned off with the orange fencing was the original stairwell to ground level. Hopefully they’ll take this opportunity to give the rest of the deck a facelift, as it’s showing its age…










The South Exit deck connects the station (off to the right, out of frame) with the adjacent Matsuzakaya (department store) and two retail complexes (Green Plaza Takatsuki).


----------



## quashlo

*Renovated Hankyū 6300 series for Arashiyama Line*

With two doors per car and all transverse seating, the 6300 series was originally designed for limited express services on the Hankyū Kyōto Line, but has been shifted off the Kyōto Line starting in 2003, replaced by the more practical three-door 9300 series. Three four-car trains were renovated for service on the Arashiyama Line. Some pics:
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_










Interior has been refitted with reversible transverse seating like the 9300 series, plus partitioned longitudinal seating like the 9000 series. Transverse seating is in 2+1 configuration, securing plenty of aisle space in comparison to the original 2+2 configuration.










These are the same-style seats as the newest series, the 9300 series, but in 2+1 instead. The Arashiyama Line is a short, relatively minor feeder line serving primarily local and visitor traffic, so I suspect the 2+1 is an attempt to save a bit on costs.










Green moquettes plus wood is a bit of a trademark for Hankyū…



















The traditional Hankyū shutter blinds were switched out with these curtains. The overhead racks were also replaced with a similar design to the 9300 series.










Stopped at Hankyū Arashiyama. With the recent refurbishment, it’s hard to think these sets were manufactured in 1975.


----------



## quashlo

*Kintetsu Kyōto Station construction update*

First, some pics from 2011.07:
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

New Kintetsu business hotel is basically complete, and is scheduled to open on 2011.10.01. They managed to fit 368 rooms in this narrow (10 m wide), 170 m long building built directly above the station.










Lots of workers down at track level, though I’m not sure what that’s all about.










From 90-degrees to the side, we can also see the new track and platform at the terminal constructed directly underneath the building.










View from SUVACO, the _ekinaka_ retail facility inside the elevated concourse of JR Kyōto Station.










The green 103 series Nara Line train gives a good idea of just how long the building is.










Another set (2011.08.08) focusing on the track construction:
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

The new Track 4, scheduled to open in spring 2012.










Kintetsu Kyōto Line and Tōkaidō Shinkansen trains in the background.



















The bilevel cars of a Kintetsu limited express pass in the background.


----------



## quashlo

*Hiyoshi Station*

A short series on “junctions” in the Tōkyū network.

First up is Hiyoshi, the junction of the Tōyoko Line, Meguro Line, and future Sōtetsu / Tōkyū Through Line.
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

Aerial view of the station (running left-right in the center) and the nearby Hiyoshi Campus of Keiō University. The station is technically a surface-level station, but was decked over and covered with a large multi-level terminal building in 1991, making it feel more like an underground station. In the future, the Sōtetsu / Tōkyū Through Line will connect into this station, providing a direct Tōkyō connection for Sōtetsu trains.










Hiyoshi is a four-track station, with the center tracks (Tracks 2 and 3) used by the Meguro Line and the outside tracks (Tracks 1 and 4) used by the Tōyoko Line. Feels like an underground station, but it’s simply been covered over.



















The inside tracks have platforms doors, like the rest of the Meguro Line stations.










The south end of the station has two sidings used to reverse and hold trains, but these will eventually connect to the Sōtetsu / Tōkyū Through Line.



















There isn’t a lot of space to work with, so the dive underground will need to be a fairly steep grade. They’re also supposed to construct a new siding here, but there’s not much space, so it will be interesting to see just how they accomplish that.










The north end of the station










Hiyoshi Station on the Yokohama Municipal Subway Green Line, which intersects the Tōkyū station in a “T” shape four levels underground. This recently opened in 2008.










Hiyoshi Station tenant building, with a big fat “Tōkyū” logo on top.










The East Exit of the station, opening onto Keiō University, features a large atrium and gate. Tōkyū and Odakyū have some of the most impressive station buildings out of all the Kantō-area private railways.










The West Exit of the station is a dense neighborhood retail zone with a bunch of small streets radiating out of the station.


----------



## quashlo

*Futako–Tamagawa Station*

A few pics of Futako–Tamagawa Station, the junction between the Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line and Ōimachi Line.
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

Futako–Tamagawa has one of the more complex layouts, with three tracks each from the Den’en Toshi Line and the Ōimachi Line coming together into a four-track station. Major upgrades to the station were completed in 2000, when the station was renamed from “Futako–Tamagawa-en” to “Futako–Tamagawa”. The 2000 upgrades included widening of the platforms, station concourse, and ticketing entrances; switching the location of the Den’en Toshi Line and Ōimachi Line; construction of a new track connection between the Ōimachi Line and the inbound Den’en Toshi Line track; and construction of two sidings for the Ōimachi Line on the bridge above the Tama River.










A good portion of the station lies above the river.










Some of the elevation involved in the junction










The widest sections on the north side of the platform reach about 20 m.










The station is also located on a bit of a curve.










The platform width narrows considerably at the south side of the station.










As part of an effort to reduce overcrowding on the Den’en Toshi Line, the sidings in the center have since been converted into full tracks, extending a quadruple-track section all the way to Mizonokuchi Station.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōokayama Station*

Next in this “junction” series, a few pics of Ōokayama Station, the junction between the Tōkyū Meguro Line and Ōimachi Line.
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/_

Originally a difficult-to-use three-platform station, work on major upgrades began in 1990, with a new two-platform station completed in December 1998. The major work involved grade-separation of 1.1 km of the Ōimachi Line	and 0.9 km of the Meguro Line approaching Ōokayama Station in order to allow for cross-platform transfers in the inbound (Ōimachi and Meguro) directions and outbound (Hiyoshi and Mizonokuchi) directions and undergrounding and reconfiguration of the station to two island platforms.










The Meguro Line uses the outside tracks, while the Ōimachi Line uses the inside tracks.



















Platforms 3 and 4










Meguro Line platform doors










The widest section of the platforms is 11 m.










A bit unusual are the air-conditioned waiting rooms. While it’s an underground station, the tracks immediately surface outside the station.










There’s almost room for a third track in the middle.










From the west end of Platform 2 looking west










From Platform 3










From the east end of Platform 2 looking east


----------



## quashlo

*Kanagawa Prefecture, Keiō University, Isuzu unveil new electrically-powered bus*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/photos/110420/kng11042022420010-p1.htm



> In an effort to expand electric-powered buses, a finished model of the Electrically-Powered Full-Flat Bus developed by Kanagawa Prefecture, Keiō University, Isuzu Motors, and others was revealed to the press on April 20 in a ceremony held outside the main entrance to the Kanagawa Prefectural Offices in Naka Ward, Yokohama City.
> 
> The project was selected by the national government as a Joint Industry, Academia, and Government Model Project for the Expansion of Cutting-Edge Green Technologies. The bus’s tires were increased to eight and the bus was designed to more compact dimensions, with motors for propulsion provided in each of the bus’ wheels. As a result, the bus floor is close to the ground and largely flat. After recharging overnight, the bus can run for an entire day.
> 
> Keiō University professor Shimizu Hiroshi, who developed the bus, explained, “A compilation of Japanese technologies for producing motors, bus bodies, and other components has created a bus that is both user-friendly and kind to the environment, solving problems related to energy.” Kanagawa Prefecture governer Matsuzawa Shigefumi was all smiles: “I’m pleased that I was able to see this in the last days before my term is over. I am confident that Kanagawa is now a leading prefecture in electrical vehicles.” In the next project, field tests will be conducted in accordance with actual operations.


Missed this from a few months ago, but test runs with volunteer monitors will be conducted later this month (August).

A couple more pictures:









_Source: http://busgazou.exblog.jp/_









_Source: http://busgazou.exblog.jp/_


----------



## quashlo

*PPP split construction-operations scheme planned for Yūrakuchō Line extension*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/latest/article/g=96958A9C889DE1E3E1E5E1E4EAE2E1E2E2E4E0E2E3E39EE5E3E2E2E2



> Tōkyō’s Kōtō Ward has compiled a project plan to extend the Tōkyō Metro Yūrakuchō Line from Toyosu Station to Sumiyoshi Station on the Hanzōmon Line. Implementation of the extension is envisioned for public-private split construction-operations, with a third-sector company composed of Kōtō Ward and other entities responsible for constructing the extension, and Tōkyō Metro responsible for operating the extension after opening.
> 
> The extension stretches 5.2 km between Toyosu and Sumiyoshi, and an intermediate transfer station will be established where the extension crosses the Tōzai Line at Tōyōchō Station. New stations are also proposed to be constructed between Toyosu Station and Tōyōchō Station and between Tōyōchō Station and Sumiyoshi Station, with the total costs of the extension forecasted at ¥90 billion to ¥110 billion.
> 
> To carry out the project, the Ward is hoping to use the Act on Enhancement of the Convenience of Urban Railways, etc., where the costs are split evenly three ways between the national government, the local governments, and the company executing construction of the line. The third-sector project executor would receive ¥2 billion to ¥3 billion in annual payments from Tōkyō Metro as facility usage fees, and the Ward hopes to pay back all costs within 30 years of opening.
> 
> The compilation of the project plan is an effort by Kōtō Ward to improve the convenience of north-south transportation within the ward. While there are already several east-west railway lines running through the ward, north-south transportation is currently handled primarily by bus lines.
> 
> According to estimates by Kōtō Ward, the residential population living along the extension is forecasted to rise from the current 160,000 residents to 290,000 residents by 2029 as a result of condominium projects and other developments currently being planned. Anywhere from 180,000 to 220,000 people are forecasted to use the extension daily.
> 
> Both Kōtō Ward and Tōkyō Metro are hoping that the extension will relieve chronic overcrowding on the Tōzai Line, JR Keiyō Line, and other surrounding lines. Crowding on the Tōzai Line was 197% (2009), making it the most crowded line among private railways. Kōtō Ward believes that crowding on the Tōzai Line can be reduced to between 182% and 184% if the extension is constructed.
> 
> The proposed extension was recommended for groundbreaking by 2015 in a 2000 report issued by the national government’s Transport Policy Council.
> 
> At the same time, the report also identified extension of the line past Sumiyoshi Station. As the remaining extensions cannot be carried out without completion of the extension between Toyosu and Sumiyoshi, Kōtō Ward is now moving forward with negotiations to get jurisdictions located on the remaining extensions—including Sumida Ward, Katsushika Ward, Chiba Prefecture’s Matsudo City, and others—to join the third-sector company.
> 
> A split construction-operations scheme, intended to stabilize railway operators’ finances and allow for the maintenance and revitalization of regional transportation in the midst of a declining population, has been permitted by revisions to the law enacted in 2008. By distributing the risk, with local jurisdictions responsible for management of tracks and other facilities and the railway company responsible for the task of operating the infrastructure, the law makes construction and operation of new lines easier.
> 
> _Crowding on the Tōzai Line reaches close to 200% (Tōyōchō Station in Kōtō Ward)._


Plans to relocate Tsukiji Market to the Toyosu area were also approved on July 29, and the new market is targeted for opening in FY2014, which could give a bit more urgency to improving access to the area and help spur the proposed branch extension of the Yūrakuchō Line to Sumiyoshi and beyond.
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tokyo/20110730/CK2011073002000023.html


----------



## manrush

I noticed the presence of Saitama Railway trains and Toei Mita Line trains in the Tokyu network. Pretty good variety of service.


----------



## quashlo

Yes, Hiyoshi to Den'en Chōfu on the Tōyoko Line is a good section to take photos if you are a railfan... Quadruple-track, with lots of train variety: Tōkyū (two lines), Toei Subway, Tōkyō Metro (two lines), and Yokohama Minato Mirai Line trains. There's also quite a bit of variety just among the Tōkyū trains. 

Next year, this section should also see some Fukutoshin Line trains, and maybe some Seibu and Tōbu trains as well. Plus there's the Sōtetsu trains when the new Sōtetsu / Tōkyū connection is completed in 2019.


----------



## starrwulfe

^^
Not to mention lots of junction stations with it's own sister lines as well as a variety of different structures (elevated, surface, tunnel) 

...It's a really fun line to ride on as well--it winds through some of the most interesting neighborhoods in the Metropolis and connects the two biggest cities in the country to each other. I'm eagerly waiting on the day when I can see those Tobu Tojo Line trains stopping at Hiyoshi station here too... (which will also mean I get a one-seat ride to work finally hno


----------



## quashlo

*Sneak peek at Ōedo Line’s newest trains*

I’ve been lazy on the updates, but I figured I’d post this news… Someone captured one of the two new sets for the Toei Subway Ōedo Line. They are officially designated as 12-600 series, two of which will be manufactured this year (FY2011) to allow for increased frequencies during the morning rush hour to help cope with growing ridership. I had thought they were going to increase to 10 cars soon, but perhaps my memory failed me and I was getting it confused with the Shinjuku Line (?).

At the Kawasaki plant in Kōbe (2011.08.12), alongside new a N700 Shinkansen train (Unit S15) for the Kyūshū Shinkansen and an E5 Shinkansen train (Unit U6) for the Tōhoku Shinkansen.
_Source: *55oresama* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Toei celebrates 100th anniversary*

Government-operated transport in the Tōkyō area—i.e., what is now known as the “Toei” system, comprised of the Toei Subway, the Arakawa Line, the Nippori–Toneri Liner, and Toei Bus—is celebrating its 100th anniversary this year (officially August 1).

Official website:
http://www.kotsu.metro.tokyo.jp/100th/index.html

Tōkyō MX news report from earlier this year (2011.01.12), which includes some historic shots of the Toden streetcar system. During the heyday of the Toden system in 1962, there were 41 lines. The latter half of the report focuses on Toei’s efforts to boost ridership on its bus network and the proposed merger with Tōkyō Metro.






A more recent Tōkyō MX report on the special exhibit at the Edo Tōkyō Museum (2011.07.13):






A short TV Asahi (2011.08.12) news feature, including scenes at the special exhibit at the Edo Tōkyō Museum (including Line 1, the Asakusa Line) and a short tour of the Magome Maintenance Facility for the Asakusa Line and Ōedo Line. There’s an explanation of the unusual situation due to the smaller size of Ōedo Line trains, which means they must be moved around the yard using a special electric locomotive.





_Source: *v11n1* on YouTube_

Scenes on Tram Day (2011.06.12) at the carbarn for the Arakawa Line. Lots of trains on display, including the latest series (the 8800 series), the special open-air Hana-100 series (designed similar to a parade float), and Car 6086 (used in the filming of Always Sanchōme no Yūhi). Also some scenes of the traverser in action.





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_


----------



## manrush

I wonder when the Toei Asakusa and Mita lines are going to receive new rolling stock.


----------



## quashlo

The oldest Toei trains on the Asakusa Line are from 1991, the youngest from 1997, so not technically that old. The Mita Line trains are even younger: it’s oldest from 1993 and youngest from 2000. Both are single-series lines (5300 series for Asakusa Line and 6300 series for Mita Line), and there’s no “old trains” still running that need to be replaced. I doubt we’ll see any new Toei trains on these lines until 5-10 years from now. However, what could work in the Asakusa Line’s favor is the proposed bypass line between Oshiage and Sengakuji to speed up connections between Haneda and Narita, which may also require Toei to purchase a few new trains.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū Tōyoko Line construction update: Part 2*

Next, the car yard near Moto-Sumiyoshi Station:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Between Den’en Chōfu and Hiyoshi, the Meguro Line parallels the Tōyoko Line, effectively quadruple-tracking the Tōyoko Line on this section. On most of this section, the Meguro Line runs at the same elevation as the Tōyoko Line, but surrounding Moto-Sumiyoshi Station, there are track connections from the Meguro Line that dip down to ground level to provide access to the Moto-Sumiyoshi Maintenance Yard serving Tōyoko Line and Meguro Line trains.

At the turnouts from the Meguro Line to the maintenance yard, they’ve installed new walls between the viaduct columns to reduce the noise generated by the trains switching tracks. As this a large storage yard, there’s plenty of trains using these tracks during odd hours of the day and night.










From the outside, it looks like this. It’s already been painted in the same blue-line scheme, so that fencing in front is probably temporary and will disappear eventually.










The outside track of the former Moto-Sumiyoshi Station (i.e., before it was elevated in 2006) now features a two-level bicycle parking facility. After the elevation of the Tōyoko Line, the ground-level track had remained for some time, but was eventually removed and replaced with the bike parking. Bike parking is a popular use of the land freed up by these type of railway elevation projects.










From the grade crossing located in the middle of the former ground-level station (the replacement elevated station is actually 200 m closer to Hiyoshi than the original ground-level station), looking north towards the Shibuya end of the line. The bike parking is on the right. The track layout here looks mostly finished, although the pink ribbons at bottom are slightly curious…










Looking in the opposite direction at the tracks that snake about underneath the elevated station. A train is parked on the location of the former ground-level inbound track. 










With the elevation of the station, these storage tracks were lengthened, and can now handle multiple trains.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū Tōyoko Line construction update: Part 3*

A closer look at the maintenance yard:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

The storage tracks on the outbound (east) side of the station are mostly finished. Improvements here included upgrading the buffer stops and constructing a new walkway for train crews. Judging from the eight-car train at left, we can see that at least the three tracks on the right can now handle 10-car (200 m) trains. Not sure if all five of the tracks can handle 10 cars, though.










Small little “outhouse” underneath the elevated tracks that now houses some electrical systems and maintenance facilities.










Looking at the maintenance facility from the frontage road…










Trains parked in the maintenance facility.










There isn’t much data available about the upgrades to the maintenance yard, which are needed in order to allow it to handle the 10-car trains that will soon be plying the Tōyoko Line. So far, it appears that the bulk of the work has been shuffling around tracks and other facilities to squeeze out more capacity from all the land freed up when Moto-Sumiyoshi Station was originally elevated a few years ago. Even these construction notices show the old layout and yard.










Most of the work appears to be focused in and around the viaduct, while the bulk of the yard west of the station appears to be untouched.


----------



## quashlo

*Minato Mirai Line construction update: Part 1*

A look at the platform extensions on the Minato Mirai Line (2011.07.23). Most of the civil works are done, with just the finishing touches remaining.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

First up is Minato Mirai Station, at the south end of the platform on the outbound side (for Motomachi–Chūkagai). They’ve got the paneling already installed on the ceiling and columns. They’ve still got to install the surface tiles for the platform, but as there’s no materials or equipment on the platform, they may just wait until right before the start of through-service with the Fukutoshin Line to finish it.










Inbound side of the platform is the same deal. The extension is located on a curve, but they’ve managed to design it fairly wide, preserving the open feeling of the existing platform space at the station.










Moving to the west end of Bashamichi Station, outbound side. Tthe work here is also mostly complete, aside from the platform tiles and tunnel walls. The white walls along the extended section are still a bit curious… Given how narrow the platform is, I still have a feeling they may only be temporary.










Inbound side










Next, Nihon-Ōdōri Station. This is the east end of the outbound platform.
The facilities that were in the way have since been relocated, and the ceiling and column paneling is partially in place.










Inbound side. The center of the platform is separated by a load-bearing wall supporting the station box, so there’s not much that can be done for access from one side to the other except the existing “portalways”.


----------



## quashlo

*Minato Mirai Line construction update: Part 2*

Second part is Motomachi–Chūkagai Station, where switchout of the stairwell at the east end of the station has been completed and they are in the process of switching out the passages near the elevator.
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

West end of the station










Moving to the east end of the station… Normally, the stairwell is usually placed alongside the escalator, but this time was relocated further down to the end of the extended platform. This frees up space to the right of the escalator for the platform extension.










From the new stairwell, looking down the side of the platform closer to the bay. To the left, there’s a small passageway underneath the escalator that connects to the existing elevator on the platform on the other side, but not sure if this is only temporary or not.










A look at the small passage, which secures access to the elevator while they finish up work on the extension of the other side of the platform, here blocked off by the green fencing.










The other side of the platform. Most of the construction fencing on the platform edge has been removed to allow them to carry out the work.










Completed stairwell


----------



## starrwulfe

Very good update, Quashlo. It still amazes me how you're able get more info on these projects quicker and easier than me-- and I ride the Toyoko line everyday! 

I walked up and down the viaduct between Hiyoshi and Tsunashima stations myself, and noticed that "blank spot" where the parking underneath just disappears for about 100m or so; I assume this would be where they'd make a tunnel portal... but I wouldn't know for sure since I've never seen an official notice and alignment on the project.

So the stations are only going to be (starting from Hiyoshi outbound
Shin-Tsunashima, Shin-Yokohama, Hazawa and Nishiya?
Are these stations falling under Sotestu's control, or Tokyu or even a 3rd sector company (like Kobe Rapid Railway)?

BTW I had some free time today so I walked around Daikanyama station to get pics of the construction... I am also really impressed when I go through there on the train at all the construction, but you should see what's going on underneath that viaduct! I'll post them up in a few hours; need to get a rest!


----------



## quashlo

Most of the photo reports and the accompanying text are from blogs:

http://okiraku-goraku.com/
http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/
http://ameblo.jp/maimai24/

Plus a few others. These are generally some of the best sources as you can get high-resolution pictures and they are updated frequently.

You are correct on the number of stations. I'm sure it's described somewhere, but I believe the official operator will be a third-sector railway, with shares owned by Yokohama City, Sōtetsu, and Tōkyū. Nishiya will probably remain under the management of Sōtetsu, but the rest of the stations and the train operations will likely be contracted out to Tōkyū, as that approach would make the most sense. In some respects, the new line is a quadruple-tracking of the Tōyoko Line (even Shin-Tsunashima is not far at all from the existing Tsunashima), and having both lines under Tōkyū's management will give them more flexibility should a service disruption affect one of the lines.


----------



## quashlo

*JICA to provide ¥236 billion loan for Delhi Metro Phase III*
http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/bu...000-cr-for-delhi-metros-phase-iii_575601.html



> The devastating tsunami suffered by it notwithstanding, Japan would fulfil its commitment by funding 40% of the total cost of Delhi Metro's ambitious Phase-III project.
> 
> The 103.05-km Phase-III, which was cleared by the Empowered Group of Ministers on Mass Rapid Transit System on Tuesday, will have four new corridors and will be built at a cost of Rs 35,242 crore.
> 
> The Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), which partially funded DMRC's Phase-I and II projects, will provide Rs 14,097 crore -- 40% of the total cost -- as loan, according to the EGoM which cleared the proposal. Though the JICA had informally communicated to Delhi Metro chief E Sreedharan last year that it could fund the project, the devastating tsunami that hit Japan in March had cast doubts whether the Agency would fund Phase-III.
> 
> However, the Japanese government conveyed to India in April that its assistance and partnership to infrastructure projects would continue as per plans.
> 
> While the Centre and Delhi Government will infuse Rs 7,497 crore, which is over 21% of the total cost, as equity, they will provide Rs 5,100 crore as interest-free subordinate debt for land acquisition and Central taxes.
> 
> "It also includes loan from Government of Japan (JICA) of Rs 14,097 crore (40 per cent) and grant by DDA of Rs 1,500 crore (4.26%)," an official statement issued after the meeting said. The Delhi Metro will raise Rs 1,586 crore (4.5%) through property development and Rs 5,462 crore (15.5%) through loans from financial institutions, the EGoM headed by Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee decided. The Phase-III is likely to be completed by 2012.
> 
> The assurance about fulfilling their commitment on infrastructure projects in India was given by Japanese officials to the then Foreign Secretary Nirupama Rao when she visited Japan in April.
> 
> A team from JICA had also met senior officials of the Delhi Metro and discussed aspects related to the project in April. Besides the Delhi Metro, Japan is assisting projects like Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC) and Dedicated Freight Corridor(DFC). It is also partially funding the
> Chennai Metro.
> 
> This would be the first time that the DDA will fund any Metro project. The Phase-III, which will be completed by 2016, will have a total of 67 stations with 15 inter-change points that will facilitate free movement of people.
> 
> Delhi Metro, which currently has a network of 190 km, has already started preliminary work like conducting geo-technical survey, soil and other mandatory tests on all the proposed corridors to save time.
> 
> Tenders for certain corridors and constructing third bridge on the Yamuna River have already been floated. The Phase-III will kick off with the construction of a small stretch from Central Secretariat-Mandi House that is aimed at decongesting the over-crowded Rajiv Chowk station.
> 
> As part of its preliminary work, Delhi Metro has already completed staff allocation for the Phase-III project and has also appointed project directors, Delhi Metro officials said. The corridors on the Phase-III are -- Mukundpur to Yamuna Vihar, Janakpuri West to Kalinidikunj, Central Secretariat to Kashmere Gate and Jahangirpuri-Badli.
> 
> Japan was plunged into chaos after a devastating earthquake sent a tsunami crashing through areas along its east coast in March leaving more than 23,000 people dead or missing and causing an estimate loss of USD 300 billion.


----------



## quashlo

*JICA considers soft loan to fund Mumbai Metro*
http://in.news.yahoo.com/japan-considering-soft-loan-fund-mumbai-metro-073757997.html



> New Delhi, July 31 (IANS) Japan is soon expected to finalise concessional financing for the $2.26-billion Line 3 of the mass rapid transit system in Mumbai on the lines of soft-funding the hugely-popular Metro in the national capital.
> 
> The Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) is in the final phases of deciding the funding for the third line of the Mumbai Metro multi-billion dollar project with a soft loan at an interest of around 1.4 percent per annum, a top Japanese official said.
> 
> 'We have been requested by the Indian government to provide funding for Mumbai Metro's Line 3. The request is being reviewed positively by the Japanese authorities,' said Yuichiro Sano, the top representative for the Japanese agency here.
> 
> 'I am hopeful the Mumbai Metro will also be financed on the lines of Delhi Metro. Japan will also be keen to provide technical support,' Sano told IANS in an interview.
> 
> The federal government's request to JICA is for the 20-km underground link of Mumbai Metro, referred as Line 3, which will run from Colaba in south Mumbai to Bandra in the northwest of the metropolis, often called the queen of the suburbs.
> 
> The foundation stone for the 63-km Phase One of Mumbai Metro was laid by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh in June 2006. Conceived then in three phases, the total project cost at that time was estimated at $8.03 billion.
> 
> Under Phase One, the 11-km Line 1 runs in the suburbs of Versova-Andheri-Ghatkopar and the 32-km Line 2 connects Charkop and Bandra with Mankhurd, both being developed by a consortium led by industrialist Anil Ambani's Reliance Group.
> 
> Both these are elevated lines under the public-private-partnership mode.
> 
> The two projects have a holding arm, Mumbai Metro One, in which Reliance Infrastructure holds 69-percent equity, the state-run Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority has 26 percent, while the remaining is with French giant Veolia Transport.
> 
> 'The third line is mostly underground. It requires a huge investment. Accordingly, it is not seen as a viable public-private partnership project. The cost for this 20-km phase is estimated at over Rs.10,000 crore,' Yuichiro said.
> 
> 'That's why the Indian government has aproached us for a soft loan.'
> 
> As regards the rate of interest, the Japanese official said the standard rate for India is 1.4 percent. 'I hope the new loan will also come at this rate with a repayment period of 30 years and a grace of 10 years.'
> 
> Yuichiro said Japan may also make available two other options -- one, an interest rate of 0.80 percent, with repayment period of 20 years and grace period six years; and, two, a rate of 0.70 percent, with repayment period 15 years and grace period of five years.


----------



## quashlo

*Penta-Ocean awarded construction contract for Singapore MRT Downtown Line*
http://www.kensetsunews.com/article.php?article_id=A1109010103&date=2011-09-01&class=pickups



> Of the construction work for Stage 3 of the MRT’s new Downtown Line, Singapore’s Land Transport Authority has selected Penta-Ocean Construction to execute Section 933. The contract value is approx. ¥13.666 billion and includes construction of Bendemeer Station and associated tunnels. Work is expected to break ground as early as this month. Ten firms participated in the bidding process, with Shimizu Corporation and Taisei Corporation also submitting bids.
> 
> The Downtown Line is a new 42 km line stretching in the northwest and northeast directions, with Stage 3 work covering the 21 km northeast leg. Stage 3 connects the central business district and the new urban center in the Marina Bay area, and includes 16 stations. It will connect with the Circle Line and East-West Line, and it is hoped that the new line will improve commuter convenience. Full completion is targeted for 2017.
> 
> Penta-Ocean Construction was awarded Section 933, which will involve construction of Bendemeer Station underneath roads, as well as construction of associated tunnels. The plan hopes to improve access to the surrounding retail and office buildings in conjunction with construction of the station.
> 
> As for the other sections, Section 923 involving construction of Upper Changi Station and tunnels was awarded to Korea’s Samsung C&T for ¥16.318 billion. Section 923A, which primarily focuses on tunnel work between Upper Changi Station and Tampines East Station, was awarded to China’s Shanghai Tunnel Engineering Co. for ¥5.787 billion.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro donates 30 ex-Tōzai Line cars to Indonesia*

Tōkyō Metro is donating another 30 cars from the Tōzai Line 05 series to KRL Jabotabek in Indonesia. With the debut of new wide-door 15000 series trains, several of the 05 series trains have been decommissioned, and this set of 30 includes cars from the first through fourth order of the 05 series. Some of these cars were running up until July.

Cars being lifted by 17,000 ton cranes onto the boat at Kawasaki Municipal Pier, in preparation for the journey to Jakarta (2011.08.20):
_Source: *Pierre2427* on YouTube_

Unit 12F, car 05-112:






Unit 05F, car 05-105:






Japan is investing in a lot of infrastructure export to Indonesia (article), and the vice-ministers of transport of both countries met in Tōkyō in late July, so hopefully there’ll be some fruits out of these efforts, such as rolling stock and construction contracts for the mass transit system for Jakarta.


----------



## quashlo

*Saitama City reveals development options for new station on Saitama Railway extension*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/saitama/20110827/CK2011082702000057.html



> In the proposed extension of Subway Line 7 to connect Urawa Misono Station on the Saitama Railway with Iwatsuki Station on the Tōbu Noda Line, Saitama City has revealed the proposed urban plan for the area around the intermediate station envisioned in Iwatsuki Ward. This is the first time the city has revealed the scale of the development and the total project cost for the plan, which is built around two cornerstones: the “environment”, for which the area will feature an accumulation of green industry and function on natural energy, and a “long-lasting society”, for which the area will feature an accumulation of health, medical, and welfare facilities and include a medical mall.
> 
> The proposed urban design plan was revealed at the third session of the investigative committee for the extension (Chairman: Takamatsu Yoshiharu) held on August 25. The concepts behind the urban plan are grouped into three types: “environmental” concepts, “long-lasting society” concepts, and concepts applying to the combination of the two. For each of the concept types, the city suggested two development patterns for the neighborhood around the intermediate station, one that is a confluence and exchange of commutes to work and school and one that features increased residential functionality.
> 
> The development scale of the alternative that focuses on exchange is approx. 45 ha, with a permanent residential population of approx. 500 people, an estimated railway usage of approx. 600 to 1,000 users a day, and a total project cost estimated at approx. ¥25 billion, including construction of external roads. The development scale of the residential alternative is approx. 65 ha, with a permanent residential population of approx. 4,000 people, an estimated railway usage of approx. 1,200 users a day, and a total project cost of approx. ¥33 billion. Based on this information, the investigative committee will compile a report, including railway ridership projections, by the end of the year. The city is also slated to prepare revisions to the urban master plan sometime next fiscal year, and says it plans to incorporate into the plan the new town hoping to debut around the intermediate station on the extension.


----------



## quashlo

*Yurikamome in long-exposure*

Some awesome long-exposure shots from the Yurikamome from Flickr user *AppuruPai*… Enjoy! 


Wicked by AppuruPai, on Flickr


City side - take 2 by AppuruPai, on Flickr


High speed by AppuruPai, on Flickr


Warp drive by AppuruPai, on Flickr


Night speed by AppuruPai, on Flickr


smooth curve by AppuruPai, on Flickr


bluuuuuue by AppuruPai, on Flickr


City side by AppuruPai, on Flickr


Swift by AppuruPai, on Flickr


Rainy season by AppuruPai, on Flickr


Wormhole by AppuruPai, on Flickr


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

^^ Like


----------



## quashlo

*Platform doors gradually spreading, but obstacles remain*
http://www.nikkei.com/life/news/art...DE2E0E3EAEAE7E6E2E0E3E3E0E0E2E2EBE2E2E2E2E2E2



> Platform doors—preventing passengers from falling off of train platforms. An investigative committee formed of the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) and railway operators across the country affirmed plans to install them at major, high-ridership stations as a general rule. Following the results of a study that said that close to 40% of people with visual impairments had fallen off a train platform at one time or another, there have been urgent calls for platform door installations. While the development of new technologies will give a push to the spread of platform doors, there is also a need for additional support from the general public, such as through alerting those with visual disabilities when they see dangerous situations.
> 
> The JR Yamanote Line’s Ebisu Station, with a daily ridership of about 260,000.
> When trains stop at the station, the platform doors—four per car—open, followed shortly thereafter by the trains’ doors. As Car 7 and Car 10 out of the 11-car consists are six-door cars, there are no platform doors on the platform sections where these cars stop, and security guards keep an eye out for passengers.
> 
> Of the 29 total stations on the Yamanote Line, JR East installed platform doors at two stations first: Ebisu Station in June of last year, and Meguro Station in August of last year. With the conversion of all cars to four-door cars, platform doors will begin operating at all door locations starting on October 29.
> 
> Of the total of approx. 100 cases of platform falls at the two stations between FY2002 and FY2010, there has only been one platform fall since the installation of platform doors, after one intoxicated passenger fell off the section that has no doors installed yet. By late FY2017, the railway plans to install the doors at all stations on the Yamanote Line, excepting four stations where major upgrade works are scheduled.
> 
> In March, JR West also installed its first platform doors for a _zairaisen_ (classic line) at the Tōzai Line’s Kita-Shinchi Station, which is located in an entertainment district and suffered from a high platform fall incident rate.
> 
> In Tōkyō Prefecture, fatalities occurred at JR Meguro Station in January and at Tsukushino Station on the Den’en Toshi Line in July, both cases where visually-impaired men accidentally fell off the platform. In an effort to prevent repeat tragedy, railway companies are rushing to install platform doors, but there are many issues remaining.
> 
> Construction is limited to a short period of time during the late evening. The work also costs several billion yen per station, and the Yamanote Line work is expected to reach approx. ¥50 billion, including rolling stock modifications. Shimazu Masaru, section chief of JR East’s Facilities Department, says, “We are doing creative things to accelerate the construction schedule, but it takes time and money… Even the brick in these old train stations makes the work difficult.”
> 
> The number and placement of doors on trains is another issue. Kobelco is proceeding with development of platform doors that can shift location based on the train’s doors, aiming for a working product by FY2013. Chief of the Business Office of Kobelco’s Urban Systems Department Kutsunoya Atsushi says, “We are testing the safety and durability of the system, such as by moving the doors at a speed that won’t scare passengers, and hope to develop a finished product.”
> 
> The mid-term report from the investigative committee composed of railway operators in eastern Japan, published on August 10, called for installation of platform doors at stations with ridership of 100,000 passengers or more as a general rule. In the event that installation is difficult, truncated dome tiles indicating the side of the platform away from the edge should be installed within five years. Railway operators agreed to work towards ensuring safety, including through a combination of fixed platform fencing, warning devices to alert passengers of arriving trains, and assistance from station staff.
> 
> According to a study compiled by the Japan Federation of the Blind in May, 37% of those with visual impairment had fallen off a train platform, and 60% said they had come close to falling off a platform. Chairman Sasagawa Yoshihiko (77) says, “It’s difficult to use canes in the crowded train stations of Greater Tōkyō, and I myself have fallen off the platform three times. Those of us with visual impairment are walking with a constant apprehension of the danger.” While urgently pushing for installation of platform doors, Sasagawa calls on members of the general public for help: “If you see someone having trouble or in a dangerous situation, please let them know.”
> 
> Starting in the fall, the MLIT will launch a campaign concerning the visually impaired. “We are hoping to improve safety at train stations through both hard and soft measures,” says the MLIT.


There was an article earlier this year about JR West working on development of a platform door system that could handle both the three- and four-door cars on their urban network in the Kansai area, but I had no idea about Kobelco’s plans for platform doors designed to move to match the door configuration of the arriving train.

Recent platform door installations in the Tōkyō area:

Edogawabashi Station on the Tōkyō Metro Yūrakuchō Line. These entered service on 2011.08.13.





_Source: *yurakuchou* on YouTube_

Kiyosumi–Shirakawa Station on the Toei Subway Ōedo Line. These entered service on 2011.04.23. Stations on the Ōedo Line are getting them about one a month, and they appear to be moving clockwise from Kiyosumi–Shirakawa. Next are Tsukiji Shijō (Tsukiji Market) in late September and Shiodome in early October.





_Source: *tetsuotawatawata* on YouTube_

Haneda Airport International Terminal on the Keikyū Airport Line. These entered service last October with the opening of the new International Terminal and Keikyū station.





_Source: *nuckey111* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*JR West proposes new station on Biwako Line in Kusatsu City*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/shiga/20110809/CK2011080902000123.html



> On August 8, JR West revealed that it has begun preliminary discussions with Kusatsu City towards establishing a new station on the Biwako Line inside city limits. The railway intends to establish the new station between Minami-Kusatsu Station (Kusatsu City) and Seta Station (Ōtsu City). Kusatsu City mayor Hashikawa Ayumu, who was notified by JR West of the railway’s intentions on August 3, was optimistic about the news: “If it will contribute to improving citizens’ convenience, then it’s a proposal worth looking at. I hope to consider the merits of the plan while winning the understanding of locals.”
> 
> JR West is proactively considering establishment of a new station citing the continuing population growth within Kusatsu City and the possibility of continuing growth in rail ridership. The railway will now negotiate with the city regarding the location, funding arrangement, and timeline for opening of the new station.
> 
> Daily ridership is 45,514 at Minami-Kusatsu Station and 33,940 at Seta Station. The two stations are separated by 2.7 km, but the railway plans to establish a new station within Kusatsu City less than one kilometer from Minami-Kusatsu. The railway says that much of the area surrounding the location is filled with rice paddies. The current city population of 124,185 is forecasted to increase to 135,400 in 2020. In March of this year, _shin-kaisoku_ (special rapid) trains began stopping at Minami-Kusatsu Station.
> 
> Aiming to promote railway use and revitalize local neighborhoods, JR West has been proactively carrying out establishment of new stations. The railway opened Sakura Shukugawa Station (Nishinomiya City) between Nishinomiya and Ashiya Stations on the Kōbe Line in March 2007 and Katsuragawa Station between Nishi-Ōji and Mukōmachi Stations on the Kyōto Line in October 2008. The railway is scheduled to open new stations between Rokkōmichi and Nada on the Kōbe Line in Kōbe City in 2016, and between Settsu Tonda and Ibaraki Stations on the JR Kyōto Line in Ibaraki City, Ōsaka Prefecture in 2018.


An interesting change, as Minami-Kusatsu Station originally debuted in September 1994 as a “petition station” requested by the local jurisdiction, Kusatsu City. Of the total cost of Minami-Kusatsu Station (approx. ¥3 billion), the city funded ¥2.5 billion. Condominiums and other residential developments have boomed since the opening, leading to the city’s request to have special rapid trains stop at the station, improving travel times and convenience to Kyōto and Ōsaka.

Approximate location of the proposed station, which is very close to the border with Ōtsu City:
http://maps.google.com/?ll=34.994549,135.937003&spn=0.004491,0.00766&vpsrc=6&z=17


----------



## quashlo

*JR West considering new station on Biwako Line in Ōtsu City*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/shiga/20110826/CK2011082602000126.html?ref=rank



> It was revealed that JR West is considering establishment of a new station between Ishiyama and Seta Stations on the JR Biwako Line running in Ōtsu City. Ōtsu City will hold working group sessions with JR West, advancing discussions based on a long-term forecast of five to ten years.
> 
> According to the city, the candidate location of the new station is the east bank of the Seta River, but a detailed location, timeline for opening, the city’s share of the funding burden, and other items are as yet undetermined. JR West notified the city of its interest in the establishment of a new station in mid-June, and city spokespersons explained, “While we should certainly welcome the news because of the convenience the new station will bring, there’s currently nothing on paper. We want to begin considering the effects to the surrounding area, such as the ridership potential.”
> 
> Population surrounding the station is increasing as a result of residential development, and daily boardings and alightings at the adjacent stations are 48,000 for Ishiyama Station and 34,000 for Seta Station. The two stations are separated by 2.5 km, and the establishment of a new station could mean that the distance to the nearest station would fall below one kilometer.
> 
> In an interview with _The Chūnichi Shimbun_, Mayor Mekata Makoto welcomed the news, saying that the area around the new station would “definitely see improvements in convenience,” but had a cautious tone, including with respect to the possibility of the city needing to shoulder a hefty sum in funding for the station: “It’s still like a dream, 10 years into the future. I can imagine the trains leaving the station and having to brake immediately.”
> 
> In February of this year, JR West and Shiga Prefecture became the first in the country to enter into a “comprehensive cooperation agreement” to advance urban planning focused around train stations. Among the items for consideration in the agreement is “establishment of new stations in coordination with urban planning”, and JR West also notified Kusatsu City on August 3 that it is also considering establishment of a new station between Seta and Minami-Kusatsu Stations on the Biwako Line.
> 
> In response to the successive expressions of interest from JR West in regards to the establishment of new stations, Shiga Prefecture spokespersons say, “It appears that the agreement has helped catalyze these developments. Shiga is the only prefecture in the Kansai area experiencing a population increase, and JR West is looking to focus investment in Shiga. The new stations are a result of these events.”


Second of the two stations proposed this month by JR West.

Approximate location of the proposed station:
http://maps.google.com/?ll=34.980318,135.908432&spn=0.004492,0.00766&z=17&vpsrc=6

Window view on a 221 series rapid on the Biwako Line (Tōkaidō Line) from Kusatsu to Ōtsu, covering both of the new locations:

2:00 Arriving at Minami-Kusatsu
4:30 Location of proposed new station in Kusatsu City, just past the short bridge over the Saru River
5:10 Arriving at Seta
7:45 Location of proposed new station in Ōtsu City, where the tracks flare out to cross the Seta River
8:10 Arriving at Ishiyama





_Source: *SuperExpress1* on YouTube_

In addition to these two stations, JR West has already proposed two new stations on the JR Kōbe Line between Akashi and Nishi-Akashi in Akashi City (article), announced February of last year, and between Himeji and Gochaku in Himeji City (article), announced in September of last year.

Hopefully these latter two plans don’t hurt San’yō Electric Railway too much. The proposed station between Nishi-Akashi and Akashi has particular dangers for San’yō, as it generally “fills in the gaps” on the JR Kōbe Line / San’yō Main Line, which has longer distances between stations. I can imagine the difficulty for San’yō in competing with a far, far larger JR West network with direct access to places all over Keihanshin.


----------



## quashlo

*Yui Rail applies for operating rights for proposed Urasoe City extension*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/local/ar...E39E8AE2E2E2E2;n=9694E3E4E3E0E0E2E2EBE0E0E5E2



> On August 29, Yui Rail operator Okinawa Urban Monorail (HQ: Naha City; President: Nakayoshi Ryōji) announced that it will apply for approval of operating rights for the proposed extension from Naha City to Urasoe City. If the project receives approval before the end of the year, construction can begin in FY2012, with a targeted opening date of March 2019. The extension of the line will improve convenience for local residents, but there is also anticipation of economic ripple effects, such as through trackside development.
> 
> On August 30, Nakayoshi will request special permission from the Okinawa General Bureau to operate the extension.
> 
> The proposed extension covers 4.1 km between Shuri in Naha City and Maeda in Urasoe City, bringing the full length of the line to 17 km. The total project cost for the extension is approx. ¥35 billion.
> 
> The proposed extension would construct four new stations past the current terminus at Shuri Station, with an approx. 40 min travel time from the line’s other terminus at Naha Airport Station to the new terminus at Uranishi Station (provisional name). After extension, the line’s daily ridership in FY2020 is forecasted to reach 40% above current levels to 50,166 passengers.
> 
> Of the total project costs, construction of the station buildings, tracks, and columns will cost approx. ¥23.1 billion, while the rolling stock, ticket vending machines, and other items will cost approx. ¥11.9 billion. The cost of the station buildings and other infrastructure will be funded by Okinawa Prefecture, Naha City, and Urasoe City, while the cost of the rolling stock and other items will be borne by Okinawa Urban Monorail.
> 
> In order to secure the required funds for the extension, Okinawa Urban Monorail will increase its capital, with Okinawa Prefecture, Naha City, and Urasoe City purchasing the stock. In addition, the company will also make use of funding from the national government. The company’s FY2010 cumulative deficit was ¥11.5 billion, and is expected to expand to ¥14.5 billion in FY2017 as a result of new investment for the proposed extension. The company will now aim to expedite pay-off of the cumulative deficit through fare increases and improvements in business efficiency.
> 
> Regarding the proposed extension, Urasoe City had expressed some concern that there was “insufficient debate” regarding the allocation of costs should the line operate at a deficit after extension, but Okinawa Prefecture, Naha City, Urasoe City, and Okinawa Urban Monorail have recently agreed on an arrangement for allocating the cost burden. Preparations are now complete for application for operating rights.


Map of the extension:
http://g.co/maps/88cg


----------



## quashlo

*Park-and-ride and smart IC planned for terminus of Yui Rail extension*
http://mainichi.jp/area/okinawa/news/20110811rky00m040002000c.html



> A plan to construct a structured parking facility with a capacity of 1,000 automobiles and a smart interchange (electronic toll collection-only booths) around Uranishi Station, the future terminus of the Okinawa Urban Monorail extension being planned, is currently under consideration. A six-party working group featuring Okinawa Prefecture, Urasoe City, Nishihara Town, West Nippon Expressway Company (NEXCO West Japan), the Okinawa General Bureau, and the Okinawa Prefectural Police Department was held in March, and attending parties affirmed intentions to work together on the project.
> 
> The parking facility is being planned for the northwest side of Uranishi Station, and the parties will now discuss the details of the project, including the location of the ETC gates.
> 
> According to the Prefectural Government’s Urban Planning / Monorail Section, the goal of the project is to promote use of park-and-rides, where cars that currently use the Okinawa Expressway to commute into Naha City would instead park their cars in the parking facility adjacent to the station and commute into Naha City by monorail. The Prefectural Government says the project can reduce commute times and carbon dioxide emissions from automobiles, and contribute to alleviating global warming.
> 
> The monorail extension is scheduled to open in 2019, but the completion timeline for the parking facility has currently not yet been determined.
> 
> The proposed site for the parking facility has been zoned as an urbanization regulation area where construction of buildings is limited, and revisions to the urban planning are needed to construct the facility.
> 
> In preparation for the revisions, Urasoe City is considering a land use plan for the area around the terminal station, including the construction of the parking facility. As the location of the planned ETC gates is outside the land adjustment area, Nishihara Town says that “new infrastructure, including access roads, will be needed.”
> 
> NEXCO Japan, which will construct the smart interchange, says, “There are plans, but nothing has been decided yet.”


----------



## quashlo

*LRT, bus lanes being considered for new east-west transit alignment in Sakai City*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/osaka/news/20110811-OYT8T01244.htm



> On August 11, Sakai City presented a proposal to operate light rail transit (LRT) or exclusive-lane buses along the Sakai – Yamato Takada Prefectural Road, creating an east-west link connecting the four railways running north-south through the city. Regarding an east-west connecting axis, a plan to establish an LRT line on the Ōshōji Municipal Road running parallel to the Sakai – Yamato Takada Prefectural Road to the south was scrapped previously, and the newest proposal effectively represents an alternative plan.
> 
> Plans to lay an LRT line on Ōshōji Road were put on hold after first-time mayor Takeyama Osami was elected to office in September 2009. This fiscal year, the city established the City Public Transit Investigative Conference composed of citizens and experts, and has been comprehensively discussing a vision for public transit, presenting the Sakai – Yamato Takada Prefectural Road proposal at the second meeting of the conference on August 11.
> 
> The city hopes to connect Sakai Station on the Nankai Main Line and Sakai Higashi Station on the Nankai Kōya Line through the east-west link. While Ōshōji Road is only two lanes, Sakai – Yamato Takada Road is four lanes between the two stations and easier to extend out further east and west, but curves off approximately 300 m north of Sakai Station. The city says it would make Ōshōji Road a landmark road prioritizing pedestrian traffic.
> 
> The conference saw successive questions regarding the reasoning behind an alignment on Sakai – Yamato Takada Road, which continued to be a topic of debate. The city will decide an alignment by the end of the fiscal year, and plans to continue examining the financial feasibility of LRT and buses.


Superb short film on the Hankai Tramway (2011.05). If only I could take videos this good… :lol:





_Source: *ecran21* on YouTube_

Hankai Tramway scenes at Tennōji Station in Ōsaka. Good to see lots of people riding and out on the streets.





_Source: *panacealand* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Sakai – Sakaihama section of LRT would not recoup construction costs*
http://mainichi.jp/area/osaka/news/20110817ddlk27010250000c.html



> Sakai City has compiled results of a study into the feasibility of the light rail transit (LRT) line being planned from outside Sakai Station on the Nankai Main Line to Sakaihama. Cost estimates revealed that the line would never be able to completely pay off construction costs either as a publicly-built, privately-operated line or as a privately-built, privately-operated line. At a press conference, Mayor Takeyama Osami was less than optimistic about the project: “It will be extremely difficult for the line to recoup the costs. I want to carefully consider the project while listening to the voices of citizens and the City Council.”
> 
> The study considered the bus ridership and newest land use conditions in the Sakaihama district, projecting a ridership demand of approx. 8,300 people daily who would use the line for round-trip journeys. The study assumed that the city would bear the costs of improvements to roadway facilities.
> 
> The financial analysis of the line considered two alternatives: a publicly-built, privately-operated alternative where the city constructs the track infrastructure and purchases the rolling stock but the private sector operates the line, and a privately-built, privately-operated alternative where the private sector undertakes all the work.
> 
> The results showed that under the public-private alternative the city’s funding burden would be ¥33 billion, and the line would operate at a loss of ¥5 million annually. Under the private-only alternative, the city’s funding burden would be ¥22 billion, and the line would operate at a loss of ¥500 million annually.
> 
> Plans to build an LRT line in central Sakai City originally called for a line from Sakai Higashi Station on the Nankai Kōya Line to Sakaihama, with the goal of strengthening an east-west transit axis, but with the Sakai Higashi Station – Sakai Station section put on hold, the city had said it would evaluate the financial feasibility of the section between Sakai Station and Sakaihama before making a decision on the project.


Map of the various LRT alignments proposed for Sakai City:
http://g.co/maps/95ga


----------



## quashlo

*Kintetsu gears up for Kansai’s answer to Tōkyō Sky Tree*
http://www.nikkei.com/markets/kigyo/editors.aspx?g=DGXNMSGD3103UN01092011000000



> The complete vision for the supertall skyscraper being constructed in Ōsaka’s Abenobashi district by Kinki Nippon Railway (Kintetsu Corporation), scheduled to open in spring 2014, is now apparent. Requiring an investment of approx. ¥130 billion, the megaproject is being carried out with the full strength of Kintetsu. It’s hoped that this supertall building, opening two years behind the Tōkyō Sky Tree scheduled to open next year, will become a new landmark for the Kansai area.
> 
> On August 25, Kintetsu announced that it selected Abeno Harukas as the name of the terminal building. The name draws from an ancient Japanese word that means “to make (people’s hearts) cheerful,” and the railway says it hopes that the view from 300 m aboveground will offer visitors an enjoyable, soothing feeling. The tower will surpass the Yokohama Landmark Tower (296 m) completed in 1993, garnering the attention of locals as the soon-to-be tallest building in Japan.
> 
> However, it wouldn’t be an exaggeration to say that what will control the success or failure of the project is the leasing status of the office space that occupies about 30 percent of the gross floor area. About ten companies including Kansai Electric Power Co. and Okumura Corporation have already informally agreed to move in, and Kintetsu vice-president Taniguchi Muneo, who is responsible for the railway’s real estate business, says that about 50% of the space has already been filled. The names of other big-name corporations have also been mentioned. Another Kintetsu executive says that “the railway’s presence among locals is being tested”, with Kintetsu hoping to open the building with a high occupancy rate on the pride of Kansai’s top corporations.
> 
> For the hotel, the success of which depends on brand power and the ability to attract customers, Kintetsu succeded in attracting the Marriott brand, which will make its first entry into the Kansai market. The estimated room rates for the Ōsaka Marriott Miyako Hotel are ¥30,000 a night, and the hotel is aiming for 80% occupancy. Japan’s largest department store by floor area—100,000 sq m—and an art museum are also planned to take out space in the building.
> 
> Kintetsu envisions approx. 130,000 daily visitors to Abeno Harukas. The railway estimates that the expansion of the Kintetsu Department Store will increase visitors by 50% from the current 80,000 to 120,000, with a little under 10,000 visitors generated by the other uses such as the hotel, observation deck, and art museum. In regards to the observation deck, which is forecasted to see 2,000,000 annual visitors during the first fiscal year, Kintetsu is also confident: “The observation deck will be an outstanding success in terms of attracting visitors. It will certainly be a big plus.” In regards to the price structure for the observation deck, the railway says it will decide based on the outlook of Tōkyō Sky Tree.
> 
> Kintetsu estimates that Abeno Harukas will generate first-year revenues of approx. ¥155 billion and operating profit of approx. ¥8 billion. Shifting around the abacuses, the railway says it will fully regain its investment in the building in about 15 years after opening.
> 
> Shares in Kintetsu recorded the highest price this year on August 31, closing at ¥291. A reentry into ¥300 levels is finally on the horizon after April of last year, when the railway group was rocked by fraudulent accounting at one of its subsidiaries. The railway has recently been proactively publicizing information about Abeno Harukas, and it appears that individual investors are especially taking note.
> 
> Even so, some market analysts, including one domestic securities analyst, are still doubtful of the future prospects: “The first phase of the Ume-Kita (Umeda North Yard) redevelopment project, also located in Ōsaka City and expected to be a competitive force, is scheduled to open in spring 2013, and it’s uncertain whether we can really expect high occupancy rates for Abeno Harukas.” Eyes are focused on whether or not the project can really “cheer” away these anxieties and uncertainties.


Official website for the project, formerly known as the Abenobashi Terminal Building:
http://www.abenoharukas-300.com/

This is a redevelopment of the terminal complex at Ōsaka Abenobashi Station, the terminus for Kintetsu’s Minami-Ōsaka Line and one of the railway’s two major Ōsaka terminals (the other being at Nipponbashi).


----------



## quashlo

*Historic video of the Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau*

Found these videos on the web, which are snippets from DVDs released about three years ago by the Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau. They provide a pretty fascinating look into Ōsaka during the Shōwa Era. Enjoy! 

Part 1
Shot in 1953. Scenes of rush hour pull-outs, including trams pulling out of Tennōji Car House, plus passengers pouring out of JR Ōsaka Station and filing onto trams and buses. Also scenes of Umeda Station on the Midōsuji Line.






Part 2
A look at the factors behind the construction of the subway network, which began with the opening of the Midōsuji Line in 1933. There’s a pan of what is now Ōsaka Station, plus scenes of trams at Ōebashi and Yodoyabashi. Apparently, Midōsuji was less busy back then, as most traffic used Sakaisuji. Ōsaka’s commerce and industry boomed due to World War I, and people concentrated in and around central Ōsaka, resulting in a dramatic increase in traffic. This demand couldn’t be handled only be trams and buses, leading the city to begin planning for a “high-speed railway” (i.e., subway).






Part 3
More clips of “Great Ōsaka” from the early Shōwa Era, focusing on tourists. Scenes of the tourism information center outside Ōsaka Station and various clips on the Midōsuji Line. The stations on the Midōsuji Line had escalators from the beginning, but these were removed during the war. Some “Abenobashi-bound” trams, followed by scenes of Nankai Electric Railway’s spacious Namba Station.






Part 4
Recordings of Japan’s first double-track shield tunneling, when work on the extension of Ōsaka Municipal Subway Line 4 (Chūō Line) from Honmachi Station to Fukae Station began in 1964. The excavated dirt was used to fill in portions of Ōsaka Bay.


----------



## quashlo

*Trial program implements service improvements for Toyama Chitetsu*
http://www2.knb.ne.jp/news/20110901_29415.htm



> On September 1, Toyama Chihō Railroad initiated a trial program increasing the number of scheduled trains on the Fujikoshi / Kamidaki Line.
> 
> By improving the convenience of the line, the railway will determine the line’s latent ridership potential.
> 
> The trial program covers the entire length of the Fujikoshi / Kamidaki Line, from Dentetsu Toyama Station to Iwakuraji Station.
> 
> The last scheduled departure from Dentetsu Toyama Station has originally been around 10:40 pm, but on September 1, it will be pushed back another 30 minutes to 11:10 pm.
> 
> On weekdays during the return commute period between 4:00 pm and 9:00 pm, the railway will also add three additional trains in both directions.
> 
> Akagawa Hiroshi, spokesperson for Toyama Chihō Railroad’s General Affairs Section, says, “The program is a test to see how much ridership along the line can be stimulated by increasing the number of trains, to see whether or not it will lead to an increase in ridership. The neighborhoods along the Kamidaki Line somewhat serve as bedtowns for central Toyama City, and we are hopeful that we can expect some latent demand potential.”
> 
> Of the approx. ¥17.36 million in costs in required additional personnel and other expenditures as a result of the increased service, the national government will fund half, with Toyama City and Toyama Chihō Railroad each providing one-fourth.
> 
> The trial program will last until the end of March next year, and ridership for the seven-month period is expected to increase by 3%. The railway expects an average daily ridership increase of 62 passengers.
> 
> Together with this trial, Toyama City will spend ¥7 million to build a 16-space park-and-ride lot on land outside Tsukioka Station, aiming to open the lot in November.


The article also has a video new report.

Summer scenes on the Toyama Chitetsu (latter part also has some Fukui Railway and JR scenes):





_Source: *kamohito* on YouTube_

Scenes at Minami-Toyama Station (2010.05), the junction of the Fujikoshi / Kamidaki Line and Toyama Chitetsu’s Toyama City Line (a tram line):





_Source: *AGUIMOVIE* on YouTube_

The Toyama Chihō Railroad is also the setting of the second “RAILWAYS” movie, debuting in December. The first movie was set on the Ichibata Electric Railway. The second movie will star Miura Tomokazu and Yo Kimiko. Official preview:





_Source: *RIVERBOOK41* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Grounbreaking on continuous grade-separation at Toyama Station*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/toyama/20110523/CK2011052302000120.html



> In conjunction with the construction of the Hokuriku Shinkansen to open in late FY2014, the JR Toyama Station Continuous Grade-Separation Project kicked into gear on May 22, starting in motion several projects to advance urban planning to reconnect neighborhoods to the north and south sides of the tracks.
> 
> The grade-separation covers approx. 1.8 km between Meirinchō and Akebonochō in Toyama City, and will elevate the Hokuriku Line, Takayama Line, and Toyama Chihō Railroad.
> 
> The project is targeted for completion two to three years after the opening of the Hokuriku Shinkansen. The total project cost is ¥34.5 billion, and is being executed with Toyama Prefecture as lead.
> 
> After elevation of the tracks, two north-south roads will be expanded from two lanes to four lanes, and an additional two new roads will be constructed.
> 
> Toyama Light Rail and the city’s streetcars will also be connected north-south, relieving traffic congestion and making travel to central Toyama City more convenient.


A bit of belated Toyama news.


----------



## quashlo

*Meitetsu announces redevelopment of Nagoya Station buildings*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/s/article/2011081090090609.html



> In regards to Nagoya Railroad (Meitetsu) Nagoya Station and the railway’s properties in the surrounding area, on August 9, Meitetsu president Yamamoto Ado unveiled plans for a redevelopment project in time for the 2027 scheduled opening of the Tōkyō – Nagoya section of the Chūō Shinkansen maglev.
> 
> The railway plans to cooperate with government and the owners of adjacent buildings such as Kinki Nippon Railway (Kintetsu Corporation) to execute the redevelopment in a cohesive manner. Meitetsu will compile a basic vision in one to two years, gradually beginning work as the development plans are finalized.
> 
> “This is a redevelopment focused between Meieki (Nagoya Station) and Meieki South areas. Since it will take 10 to 20 years to complete all the construction, the time has finally come to present our vision,” remarked Yamamoto.
> 
> The area in question stretches 350 m north-south, from the Meitetsu Building (containing the Meitetsu Department Store flagship branch) and the Meitetsu Bus Terminal Building (containg Meitetsu headquarters and the Meitetsu Grand Hotel) to the Meitetsu Lejac Building at the southwest corner of the Sasashima intersection. The area covers approx. 2.6 ha, and will be the largest redevelopment in the history of the Nagoya Station area.
> 
> Meitetsu will take its properties and develop a mixed-use building that combines the functions of a railway and bus terminal, retail facilities, and offices. The railway will narrow down a specific vision, circulating the plan to the affected stakeholders for comment and finalizing the details of the facilities. The construction will be executed gradually in three or four blocks.
> 
> In order to allow for smooth access for passengers to / from Kintetsu, Meitetsu has paid special attention to dividing ownership of the train station and terminal building structures, and has already notified Kintetsu of its intentions to redevelop the area. In addition, the railway will also now formally begin calling on owners of buildings on the blocks several hundred meters south of the Lejac Building to cooperate with the project in an effort to execute a cohesive redevelopment that connects to the Sasashima Live 24 area.
> 
> Approaching 40 to 50 years since completion, the Meitetsu Building and the railway’s other properties are beginning to show their age, and Meitetsu had been hoping for many years to replace the buildings. With the buildings’ underground levels housing structures for operating subway lines, however, complex coordination is needed, Yamamoto had up until now avoided reference to the timeline of the redevelopment, saying it was “still far into the future.”


Map showing the location of the lots / buildings in question:
http://g.co/maps/thmf

Evening rush hour at Meitetsu Nagoya Station (2011.03.08), 5:00 pm:





_Source: *naha478* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Shizuoka City to establish LRT committee in September*
http://www.kentsu.co.jp/shizuoka/news/p03741.html



> In regards to the light rail transit (LRT) proposals being considered for Shizuoka City, the city will establish an LRT Implementation Research Committee in September to work towards introduction of an LRT system, and plans to determine the direction of the project before year’s end.
> 
> The news came after Chairman Gotō Yasuo of the Shizuoka Chamber of Commerce and Industry (SCCI) called together Shizuoka City mayor Tanabe Nobuhiro and Shizuoka Railway president Sakai Kimihiro for discussions. The research committee will be comprised of four members: Saitama University graduate school professor Kubota Hisashi, SCCI Chairman Gotō Yasuo, Shizuoka Railway managing director Miura Takafumi, and Vice-Mayor Shimizu Kiyoshi.
> 
> The city plans to have the research committee consider operation strategies for the line and debate and research how to deal with the remaining issues, with a total of four sessions to be held between September and December. The research committee will then report the results of the research to the mayor before year’s end. Meanwhile, the city will also hold a symposium for citizens, increasing public awareness of the LRT plans by opening up the project to public comment and undertaking other efforts.
> 
> In order to evaluate implementation of an LRT system, the city has carried out a variety of studies such as consideration of more specific proposed alignments and the project costs, and has been moving forward with studies for ridership projections in FY2011. The LRT will be evaluated as a means of accelerating urban planning centered around public transit in central Shizuoka City and has been defined as a public transit axis for trips throughout the city center, connecting central urbanized areas and hubs through a proposed seamless connection with railway lines. In addition, consideration of introduction of an LRT system is also incorporated into the framework of the Shizuoka Urban Refinement Strategy Execution Plan currently being drafted, which will explain how the government will carry out the mayor’s manifesto.
> 
> In regards to introduction of a new transit system, the city has identified three issues: (1) improvement of profitability (selection of an appropriate alignment and system, capture of ridership demand, etc.); (2) reservation of space for the line (reduction in traffic lanes, widening of roadways, etc.); and (3) securement of funding sources (selection of a project method, securement of project capital, etc.). In order to resolve these issues, the research group will provide a variety of information and conduct awareness studies and opinion exchanges, aiming to develop a consensus with residents after accepting a diversity of opinions and proposals.
> 
> A total of three routes currently envisioned, two in the Shizuoka area and one in the Shimizu area. The Shizuoka routes include one alignment from Shin-Shizuoka Station to central Shizuoka City and another alignment from Shin-Shizuoka Station towards the Suruga Ward Offices. The Shimizu area route features an alignment connecting Shin-Shimizu Station, JR Shimizu Station, and the Hinode area.


I can’t find any maps or documentation online, but based on the descriptions in the article, the alignments should look something like this:
http://g.co/maps/d9bt

In other Shizuoka news, there’s some major work at Shin-Shizuoka Station, which is the terminus of the Shizuoka Railway’s Shizuoka–Shimizu Line. Shizutetsu is replacing Shin-Shizuoka Center, the terminal building / shopping center at the station, and the bus terminal at the station with a new 11-story building (gross floor area of approx. 93,000 sq m, including 32,000 sq m of retail). First floor will house the bus terminal, train station, station concourse, and fashion shops, 2nd through 5th floors will house retail, 6th through 8th floors will house the vehicular parking, and the 9th floor and above will house a cinema. Major tenants include Shizutetsu Store (a supermarket chain) and Tōkyū Hands (Shizutetsu has a close relationship with Tōkyū, which owns a portion of the railway). The work is supposed to be completed this year.

Short tour of the work (2011.07.23) at Shin-Shizuoka Station:





_Source: *kaiy130* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Sendai Airport Transit to fully reopen October 1*
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2011/08/20110830t15004.htm



> It was revealed on August 29 that the Sendai Airport Access Line will restore service on the Mitazono Station – Sendai Airport Station section—currently suspended as a result of the Great East Japan Earthquake—on October 1, reinstating revenue service across the full length of the line.
> 
> Sendai Airport is scheduled to do a full reopening, including the resumption of regular international flights, on September 25. The restoration of the Access Line could give renewed energy to the resumption of functions at the hub airport.
> 
> A total of 40 roundtrips will be operated daily, including two rapid roundtrips, returning the service to pre-earthquake levels. The train traffic control system, flooded out as a result of the tsunami, has been relocated from the first floor to the second floor at Sendai Airport Station as part of anti-tsunami measures, and the railway will restart operations of the system.
> 
> In conjunction with the re-opening of the full length of the Access Line, the substitution bus service operating between Mitazono and Sendai Airport Stations, as well as the direct-service bus runs connecting JR Sendai Station and Sendai Airport, will end on August 30.
> 
> The Access Line received severe damage to electrical equipment, viaducts, tunnels, and station buildings as a result of the tsunami, and service across the entire line had been suspended. The railway temporarily restored the train traffic control system on July 23 at Mitazono Station, partially resuming service on the Natori Station – Mitazono Station section of the line at about 70 percent of the pre-earthquake schedule.


Some recent videos on the line (2011.08.02):
_Source: *muratalove* on YouTube_

Mitazono to Morisekinoshita:






Morisekinoshita to Mitazono:


----------



## quashlo

*Utsunomiya City LRT plan kicks back into gear*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/110903/tcg11090302290001-n1.htm



> Utsunomiya City has restarted efforts towards introducing a new public transit system such as light rail transit (LRT). The community meetings to explain the project to residents, delayed from two years ago, began last month, and Mayor Satō Eiichi heralds development of a new public transit network as a “project that will decide the fate of the city.” It seems that the movement to introduce a new public transit system will once more be the focus of attention.
> 
> =========
> 
> In regards to a new public transit system, Mayor Satō pointed out the following at a recent lecture held in the city: “It’s critical that we move forward with all manner of public transit projects, as the fate of Utsunomiya dependso on it.” The Mayor also called attention to the critical need to introduce LRT: “It’s quiet, environmentally-friendly, and can operate in very constrained environments, so why don’t we deploy LRT in needed areas?”
> 
> Faced with an aging society, population decline, and environmental concerns, the city is aiming to realize a “network-style compact city” where public transit connects together hubs featuring concentrated neighborhood functions and population. In particular, the chronic congestion on roads connecting the Kiyohara Industrial Belt in eastern Utsunomiya to the city’s central district has become an issue, with establishment of a new public transit system seen as essential.
> 
> For this new public transit system, introduction of LRT is being considered, and the city had scheduled community meetings in FY2009. However, the meetings were delayed indefinitely citing “uncertain prospects due to the ongoing cuts to public works projects as a result of the change in administration.”
> 
> However, the city had been continuing preparations for the community meetings behind the scenes. This year, the city published a pamphlet, “Utsunomiya City’s Vision for Urban Planning and a Public Transit Network.” The city distributed the pamphlet to households in the city—including placing the pamphlets inside newspapers—attaching a postcard at the end and asking citizens to share their opinions.
> 
> Based on the comments received, the city will establish an “open house” in late August to allow the city to exchange opinions with citizens regarding the vision of the public transit network. Two to three staff from the city’s Transport Policy Section will be present at the open house venue, explaining the city’s vision for urban planning face-to-face with citizens showing interest in the display boards.
> 
> Rather than just publishing the city’s viewpoint uni-laterally through a public relations magazine, the city says it instead hopes to give special care to interacting with citizens. The Transport Policy Section says, “We want to hear citizens’ honest opinions on the LRT and the city’s future public transit network.” Citing a polarized public opinion over the project in the past, the city hopes to carefully move forward with the project.
> 
> Mayor Satō is optimistic about introduction of LRT: “It is the job of government to do the things required by citizens. We put money into the things that society needs. We can easily accomplish this project on Utsunomiya’s city budget. The construction will take three years… This is not a far-off dream.”
> 
> _The open house established in the first floor of the Main Municipal Government Building. Citizens were seen listening intently to explanations by city staff. (Utsunomiya City Hall)_


Proposed LRT alignment:
http://g.co/maps/95df


----------



## quashlo

*Shibuya Hikarie to be symbol of Shibuya*
http://e.nikkei.com/e/fr/tnks/Nni20110719D19SS087.htm?ep=6



> TOKYO (NQN)--Tokyu Corp. (9005) on Tuesday announced the outline of its plan to build a commercial complex where the Tokyu Bunka Kaikan once stood outside Shibuya Station in central Tokyo.
> 
> Shibuya Hikarie, which is scheduled to open in spring 2012, will have 34 stories above ground and four below, with a 2,000-seat music hall occupying the 11th to 16th floors.
> 
> The complex will have commercial facilities, including a Tokyu department store and two event halls, one large and one small.
> 
> The eighth floor will have a floor space of about 2,000 sq. meters, which will be used to hold art exhibitions and other events.
> 
> Tokyu President Hirofumi Nomoto told the press that Shibuya Hikarie is "the premier project among Tokyu's redevelopment projects in Tokyo's Shibuya district."
> 
> "We want Shibuya to be recognized as the entertainment district that people both inside and outside Japan want to visit most in the world," Nomoto said. "We will make the complex a symbol of this."
> 
> The executive said Tokyu will spend nearly 100 billion yen on the project, and that he believes the undertaking will be profitable if it can generate a revenue of around 6% of that amount.
> 
> Tokyu Theatre Orb, the name of the music hall, will open in the summer of 2012 with the musical West Side Story.


Tōkyō MX news report (2011.07.19):


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

quashlo said:


> *Kintetsu gears up for Kansai’s answer to Tōkyō Sky Tree*
> http://www.nikkei.com/markets/kigyo/editors.aspx?g=DGXNMSGD3103UN01092011000000


I hope I'm not too off-topic, but I'm really glad they are constructing this building although the rather ordinary design of the building definitely won't make the same kind of impression on one's mind as the Sky Tree. Japanese cities need more landmark buildings. Up until now the only landmark building non-Japanese might have been familiar with has always been Tokyo Tower, which is just a copy of the Eiffel Tower.

The project's website: http://www.abenoharukas-300.com/


----------



## quashlo

What would you define as a “landmark” building? If you just mean something that looks tall and somewhat unique, I don’t think you can expect much on the tall side… The seismic design requirements and airport proximity make supertalls mostly impractical. While there are plenty of nondescript office and mansion towers, I would argue there’s still a decent batch of architecturally decent skyscrapers in Tōkyō, including Roppongi Hills Mori Tower, Midtown Tower, Cocoon Tower, TMG Building, etc.

Anyways, I think we have an interesting situation right now, where the tallest structure in Japan and the tallest building in Japan are being constructed by private railway companies, the first Tōbu and the second Kintetsu. With declining ridership, we may start to see more large-scale terminal redevelopment with skyscrapers / tower complexes as they try to capture the synergies between their railway business and their other businesses like retail, leisure, etc. Shibuya Hikarie, while a comparatively run-of-the-mill tower, is also part of this trend, as is JR East's Tōkyō Station City redevelopment, the Shiodome towers, and the future Shibuya Station redevelopment.


----------



## quashlo

For a while now, I’ve been working on this every so often… It’ll eventually get it done someday. Enjoy! 
Click for larger size.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Japanese cities need more landmark buildings.


If a "landmark" building is designed as part of a redevelopment, requires a certain height for technical reasons (Sky Tree), or just to satisfy the vanity of the private corporation building it, fine, but building such a structure because a city "needs" it says more of the lack of anything else interesting in that said city. Tokyo and Osaka have interest in spades even if all the buildings topped off at five stories, in fact, it's at the street level where you get the atmosphere that makes a city special.


----------



## Feo

quashlo said:


> For a while now, I’ve been working on this every so often… It’ll eventually get it done someday. Enjoy!
> Click for larger size.


awesome! thanks for sharing


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

k.k.jetcar said:


> If a "landmark" building is designed as part of a redevelopment, requires a certain height for technical reasons (Sky Tree), or just to satisfy the vanity of the private corporation building it, fine, but building such a structure because a city "needs" it says more of the lack of anything else interesting in that said city. Tokyo and Osaka have interest in spades even if all the buildings topped off at five stories, in fact, it's at the street level where you get the atmosphere that makes a city special.





quashlo said:


> What would you define as a “landmark” building? If you just mean something that looks tall and somewhat unique, I don’t think you can expect much on the tall side… The seismic design requirements and airport proximity make supertalls mostly impractical. While there are plenty of nondescript office and mansion towers, I would argue there’s still a decent batch of architecturally decent skyscrapers in Tōkyō, including Roppongi Hills Mori Tower, Midtown Tower, Cocoon Tower, TMG Building, etc.
> 
> Anyways, I think we have an interesting situation right now, where the tallest structure in Japan and the tallest building in Japan are being constructed by private railway companies, the first Tōbu and the second Kintetsu. With declining ridership, we may start to see more large-scale terminal redevelopment with skyscrapers / tower complexes as they try to capture the synergies between their railway business and their other businesses like retail, leisure, etc. Shibuya Hikarie, while a comparatively run-of-the-mill tower, is also part of this trend, as is JR East's Tōkyō Station City redevelopment, the Shiodome towers, and the future Shibuya Station redevelopment.


Well people associate images with words and ideas. If you ask people around the world what they think of when you say 'New York, London, Paris' images of landmarks in those cities would probably come to mind even if they've never been to these places. I'm not talking only about tall buildings; London and Paris aren't famous only for their tall buildings. If you mention Tokyo to Joe Schmo on an American street and ask that person to name a Tokyo landmark, what do you think crops up in that person's mind? Even Tokyo Tower isn't that famous; outside of Japan or Asia, most people probably don't even know what it is or what it looks like. And they certainly wouldn't have heard of Tokyo's other 'landmarks' like Roppongi Hills. Standout historical cites are scarce. And many of Tokyo's unique neighborhoods are popular only with niche groups i.e. Harajuku and Akihabara with nerds. Tokyo is one of the biggest cities in the world, but I think it's underrepresented in the minds of most people when compared to other world cities. The only people outside of Asia Tokyo is famous among is nerds or people with specialty interests i.e. people into anime, trains, Japanese women etc.


----------



## quashlo

My few thoughts (at the risk of going OT)...

I do not believe there is a dearth of landmark-quality places in Tōkyō... The Shibuya scramble, Kaminarimon / Sensōji Temple, the Imperial Palace just to name a few... Even hidden treasures like Tsukiji Honganji and Hamarikyū. Tōkyō also lost a lot of buildings during the air raids, so much of the architectural heritage that it had is now gone. If people outside of Japan do not know, then it is mostly a branding / marketing exercise, which while important, is only one element of making a great or "global" city. I think Dubai is a good example that "monumentalism" is not necessarily the solution.

Second, how much of people's perceptions are shaped by our perspective and our past experiences? Correct me if I am wrong, but all of us in this discussion come from an American (U.S.) perspective... The history we learn in school, the images we see on TV, etc. are American- (and to a lesser extent, Euro-) centric. Thus, it is only natural that when someone says "London", "Paris", "Rome" that images and concepts that have been associated with these cities by a sort of "manufactured" history and tradition immediately spring to mind. However, we rarely talk about "Tōkyō" per se, more about "Japan", if at all. Same with "India" and "China".


----------



## quashlo

*Hopes and anxiety for Tōzai Line construction*
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/spe/spe_sys1079/20110823_03.htm



> *Requests to relocate to Arai*
> On July 21, eleven officials from six neighborhood associations in the Arahama district of Wakabayashi Ward, Sendai City paid a visit to City Hall, relaying citizens’ anxieties one after another to city leaders.
> 
> “Homes along the coastline have been devastated.” “Please at least listen to our requests for a coordinated relocation.” One potential relocation site proposed at the meeting is the area around Arai Station on the Tōzai Subway Line scheduled to open in FY2015.
> 
> The site is about 5 km inland from the Arahama district, on the west side of the Sendai East Road, which fulfilled its duty as a breakwater when the tsunami washed ashore after the Great East Japan Earthquake. Urban planning along the Tōzai Line designates the area around the station as the “hub of the city’s eastern area.” Land readjustment projects are currently underway in four districts, covering a total area of approx. 120 ha.
> 
> Aside from the Arai Higashi district to the south of the station where work has already begun, land readjustment projects in the other districts are falling behind, and will not make it in time for the line’s opening. The city had been aiming to concentrate functions and population along the line, and has begun considering accelerating the pace of the projects.
> 
> *Ridership projections delayed*
> While the recent earthquake has added a new element involving the relocation of residents previously living along the coastline to areas along the new line, calls have reignited for a cautious stance on the subway project from a cost-benefit perspective.
> 
> In May and June, respectively, the Sendai City Ombundsmen and the Association to Protect Mt. Aoba, an environmental protection group, submitted requests to the city pushing for the shelving of the project and a halt to construction work, saying that recovery from the earthquake damage should be prioritized.
> 
> Ombundsmen lawyer Onodera Shin’ichi points out, “The city should stop while it still can and conduct accurate ridership projections, informing citizens of the revenue and cost forecasts for the line.”
> 
> Citing difficulties in ascertaining population trends following the earthquake, the city abandoned plans to develop ridership projections in accordance with Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) guidelines, originally scheduled to take place this fiscal year. The city will restart the work based on the reconstruction plan, and has indicated that it plans to release the new projections next fiscal year.
> 
> *”Interaction” now in question*
> When the project was approved in 2003, daily ridership projections for the Tōzai Line were 119,000, of which Arai Station was forecasted for approx. 7,700 passengers. Many city leaders believe that even the figures for Arai Station, expected to see an influx with the relocation of residents, would be “difficult to match.”
> 
> However, the city points out that partial operations on the Namboku Line were resumed on March 14 only three days after the earthquake, bolstering the mobility of citizens as a mode of public transit, emphasizing that “faith in the subway, resilient against earthquakes, has risen. There is greater anticipation for the trackside development along the Tōzai Line.”
> 
> While construction of the Tōzai Line was temporarily suspended following the earthquake, work on all 21 sections, except for the Nishi Kōen section (Aoba Ward), has already resumed. Aiming for an on-time opening, work is proceeding at a fast clip.
> 
> “The Tōzai Line will never generate an annual operating surplus, and we will need to subsidize a massive deficit from the city’s general budget every year,” say the Ombundsmen.
> 
> Will the city be able to relay to citizens the critical need for the subway project, even in parallel with the budget-busting reconstruction work to come? The skills of Mayor Okuyama Emiko to interact and convince citizens and execute the project will be tested.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō stations with highest employment and population growth*

On 2011.08.30, Wonds Inc. released results of a survey of population and employment growth around train stations in the Tōkyō area. Of course, these need to be taken with a grain of salt, as the study is intended to assist retailers in determining potential new locations, but it’s a bit interesting to see that all the growth is happening (at least according to this study) in the eastern wards. The study looks only at the top 200 stations by ridership and assumes a 1 km radius (15 min walking distance) around each station to calculate the figures.

Population:


Code:


                     Pop.   Five-Year Increase
Rank Station         (2005)   (2000 to 2005)
==== =============== ====== ==================
 1   Ningyōchō       31,941       10,953
 2   Hatchōbori      30,720        9,707
 3   Bakuro-Yokoyama 33,221        9,482
 4   Tsukishima      48,475        8,943
 5   Kinshichō       59,783        7,948

 Average of 200 sta. 35,841        2,157
     Std. Dev.       15,804        2,468

Daytime population:


Code:


                    Daytime Pop. Five-Year Increase
Rank Station           (2005)      (2001 to 2006)
==== ============== ============ ==================
 1   Shiodome         335,860          45,241
 2   Hamamatsuchō     216,668          44,385
 3   Daimon           234,206          42,160
 4   Shinbashi        393,843          38,437
 5   Mitsukoshi-mae   464,001          31,296

 Average of 200 sta.  104,047           1,393
     Std. Dev.        111,829          10,691

Press release:
http://www.wonds.co.jp/WONDS_Site/pdf/news_release20110830.pdf


----------



## quashlo

*TOKYO WONDERGROUND September posters*

Click on image for larger size.
_Source: Tōkyō Metro_


----------



## quashlo

*JR East releases details of Chiba Station replacement project*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2011/20110905.pdf



> In preparation for the replacement of the Chiba Station station building and the main structure of the station tenant building (Perie 1), up until now we have been proceeding with detailed design and related construction work such as removal of obstructions, but we will now begin construction of the actual building.
> 
> After completion, the station will be reborn into a user-friendly, open station befitting the central terminal and gateway to Chiba, thanks to the relocation and reorganization of station facilities and construction of a tenant building and _ekinaka_ (station retail) that is unified with the train station.
> 
> We apologize for the continued inconvenience as a result of the relocation of under-construction passages, the closure of stores, and other work, but we ask for your understanding and cooperation.
> 
> *Project details*
> Train station
> By relocating the concourse above the tracks to the third floor and constructing the station facilities above the platforms, we will improve safety, comfort, and mobility while creating a new face for Chiba.
> 
> A safe and comfortable station
> We will not only improve the seismic performance of the station through the replacement of the train station and station tenant building but also realize a safe and comfortable station by concurrently carrying out seismic reinforcement of viaduct columns.
> A comfortable, user-friendly station
> By designing the station to be open and airy, with wide passages and high ceilings, as well as connecting the East Exit and West Exit on the same floor, the field-of-vision inside the station concourse will be improved, transforming the station into an easy-to-understand, user-friendly station (for both boarding / alighting and transferring).
> A convenient station unified with the neighborhood
> With the aim of attractive urban planning and development of a network for the station surrounds, we will coordinate with Chiba City to connect with the area north of the station (the Benten district), creating an additional north-south through-passage functionality on the third floor. In addition, by connecting to the monorail, we will transform the station into a more convenient transport hub.
> Station tenant building and _ekinaka_
> We will create an attractive retail facility that will publicize the unique qualities of Chiba, prove useful in the daily lives of locals, and bring pleasure to many customers.
> 
> A station where one can experience all that Chiba has to offer
> In order to publicize the unique qualities of Chiba, including the blessing of a rich natural environment and an area with a multitude of sporting activities, we will sponsor farmer’s markets featuring locally-produced food products and undertake a variety of information campaigns.
> A station where locals gather
> In order to encourage use of the station as a place for locals to relax and gather during their daily lives, we will construct a rooftop garden. In addition to installing a hall that can be used for cultural exchange, we will also construct parenting support facilities (nursery schools, etc.), medical facilities, and other functions to support passenger lifestyles.
> An attractive and fun station
> We will aim for an attractive station tenant building and _ekinaka_ facility by offering a product lineup that can meet a variety needs from highly-sensitive to daily, satisfying our loyal customers who have shopped with us in the past, customers who had originally shopped in retail facilities in downtown and suburban areas, and visitors to Chiba.
> Green design
> Taking advantage of the energy efficiency achieved through introduction of LED lighting throughout the entire station, station tenant building, and _ekinaka_ facility, as well as the natural energy captured by solar panels, we have designed a station that is conscious of the global environment.
> 
> *Introduction of new technology developed through R&D*
> As the replacement of the Chiba Station station building and station tenant building requires the construction of a large-scale building directly above the tracks, it was envisioned that the construction could require a lengthy period of time as a result of the following factors:
> 
> The diameter of foundation piles is large, and there is no machinery to execute the work (the work would be executed by manpower).
> Work in locations in close proximity to the tracks or in constrained spaces (e.g., on platforms) would only be permitted during the late night period.
> In order to resolve these issues, we developed the following new technologies in coordination with contractors and others:
> 
> Cast-in-place pile construction with borehole wall retention (provisional name)
> Super-low vertical clearance cast-in-place pile construction (provisional name)
> *Facility details*
> Location: Shin-Chiba 1-chōme, Chūō Ward, Chiba City
> Gross floor area: Approx. 70,000 sq m
> Floors: 7 aboveground, 1 underground
> Primary uses: Station facility / concourse (approx. 16,000 sq m), _ekinaka_ (approx. 8,000 sq m), station tenant building (approx. 46,000 sq m)
> 
> For reference:
> Former station building / station tenant building (Perie 1)
> Gross floor area: Approx. 27,000 sq m
> Floors: 6 aboveground, 1 underground
> Primary uses: Station facility / concourse (approx. 10,000 sq m), in-station retail (approx. 2,000 sq m), station tenant building (approx. 15,000 sq m)
> 
> Project leads:
> East Japan Railway Company
> Perie Co., Ltd. (retail facility operations)
> 
> Schedule (planned):
> October 2011: Groundbreaking of main structure (January 2010: groundbreaking on related construction work)
> Summer 2016: Opening of new station building, opening of _ekinaka_ (a portion still under construction)
> Spring 2017: Grand opening of _ekinaka_, opening of station tenant building (a portion still under construction)
> Spring 2018: Grand opening of station tenant building


Images from the press release:

Due to the unusual track layout at Chiba, the station needs to be quite wide, particularly at the south end.



















Main entrance










Public concourse (outside the faregates), third floor.
Much higher ceilings compared to the current station building.










Paid concourse (inside the faregates), third floor










Direct access to the monorail station from the third floor (currently access is from ground level, requiring passengers to go up to the third-floor monorail station).










Ceiling here contains the direct access to the monorail station.










Cast-in-place pile construction with borehole wall retention (provisional name). Steel-plate walls the retain the soil are constructed concurrently with the pile. This method allows the work to be performed day and night. This method was developed by JR East and Tekken Corporation.










Super-low vertical clearance cast-in-place pile construction (provisional name). The machinery is small and light, making it possible execute work in constrained locations, reducing the preparation work, and allowing for 24-hour, round-the-clock work. This method was developed by JR East, Tekken Corporation, and Tōa–Tone Boring Co. Patents for both this and the previous technology are under application.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East announces details of remaining Tōkyō Station restoration work*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2011/20110906.pdf



> At JR East, we are carrying out improvements to the urban environment in the districts surrounding Tōkyō Station as part of Tōkyō Station City, developing a station / neighborhood with a diverse appeal and cutting-edge functionalities befitting the “face” of the national capital, Tōkyō.
> 
> This press release is to notify the public that we have recently determined the approximate scheduled opening date and details of preservation and restoration works of the Marunouchi Station Building of Tōkyō Station—the most noteworthy facility in Tōkyō Station City—as well as the approximate scheduled completion date of the Phase 2 work of the Yaesu Exit development.
> 
> *Preservation and restoration of the Marunouchi Station Building of Tōkyō Station*
> In regards to the Marunouchi Station Building of Tōkyō Station, designated as an Important Cultural Property by the Japanese government, we have been carrying out the preservation and restoration works since we began construction work in May 2007, at the same time maintaining the station’s functions and securing passenger safety. After completion, the station building will serve as a historical building that also secures a high level of comfort, contributing to the development of an elegant urban environment for the national capital, Tōkyō.
> 
> After restoration, the station building will be used primarily for station facilities, a hotel, and a station gallery similar to the existing station building.
> We will install a JR East Travel Service Center providing services tailored for customers visiting from overseas.
> For the station gallery, we will improve both the display space and facilities, creating a pleasant exhibition facility that also allows visitors an even more intimate experience with the Important Cultural Property that is the Marunouchi Station Building.
> The hotel inside the station building will take advantage of the strengths of being located within an Important Cultural Property, and will be designed as a hotel that harmonizes history and advancement, befitting Japan’s central station.
> Approximate scheduled opening dates:
> 1. Station facilities (portion only): June 2012
> 2. JR East Travel Service Center: October 1, 2012 (Monday)
> 3. Tōkyō Station Gallery: October 1, 2012 (Monday)
> 4. Tōkyō Station Hotel: October 3, 2012 (Wednesday)
> The exterior of the restored station building (north and south domes, third-floor exterior walls, roofs, etc.) will be visible in late March 2012. The exterior illumination scheme is scheduled to start in October 2012.
> 
> *Tōkyō Station Yaesu Exit Development Phase 2*
> In the Yaesu area of Tōkyō Station, Phase 1 work (GranTōkyō North Tower Phase 1, GranTōkyō South Tower) was completed in late October 2007, and we have been executing Phase 2 work (GranTōkyō North Tower Phase 2, central section / GranRoof) and construction of the Yaesu Exit Station Plaza.
> 
> Approximate scheduled completion dates:
> North Tower Phase 2 (department store expansion): Late August 2012
> Central section and GranRoof: Autumn 2013
> The opening date of the department store (Daimaru Tōkyō store) and the central section retail will be announced separately. The Yaesu Exit Station Plaza is scheduled for completion in autumn 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ==========
> 
> *Preservation and restoration of the Marunouchi Station Building of Tōkyō Station*
> Regarding the exterior and interior of the station building
> 
> We will restore the third floor and north and south domes of the Marunouchi Station Building, preserving and making active use of the existing portions as much as possible.
> The interior view and reliefs in the north and south domes are being restored to their original configuration at the time of the building’s completion based on photographs and blueprints from that period.
> 
> Japanese motifs are found in abundance in the decorative designs of the dome interior. Architect Tatsuno Kingo called for the ornamentation to “appeal to Japanese tastes.” The color for the reliefs was decided based on examinations of monochrome pictures from the time the building was completed, as well as references in documents of the time that described the “tone of the color” as “bright” and a “yellow-egg plaster”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floral decoration reliefs:
> Surrounding the central ornamentation of the dome roofs are a pattern of reliefs of floral decorations featuring clematis, with 16 such reliefs in each of the north and south domes.
> 
> Eagle-shaped reliefs:
> The eagle reliefs located in the eight corners of the dome roofs have a wingspan of approx. 2.1 m, with eight such reliefs in each of the north and south domes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese zodiac reliefs:
> The sculptures located at eight corners of the dome wall reliefs are reliefs of the Chinese zodiac, with eight branches out of the 12 total branches of the zodiac, each placed in the respective direction they represent. Clockwise from north to south: ox (NNE), tiger (ENE), dragon (ESE), snake (SSE), sheep (SSW), monkey (WSW), dog (WNW), and boar (NNW). The four branches for the four cardinal directions—rat (N), hare (E), horse (S), and rooster (W)—are not depicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as possible, the natural-slate roof tiles make use of domestic slate that withstood the tsunami of the Great East Japan Earthquake, and have been placed in symbolic locations in the north and south domes and the central part of the station building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illumination scheme for the restored Marunouchi Station Building (debut scheduled for October 2012)
> 
> Together with the opening, we will debut an illumination scheme designed by lighting designer Mende Kaoru.
> We are aiming for an environmentally-friendly illumination scheme, with LEDs used for all of the illumination devices in the illumination scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The illumination scheme is scheduled to be active from sunset until 21:00.
> Details of the JR East Travel Service Center
> We will establish a JR East Travel Service Center, with the aim of a facility providing a complete set of services tailored to passengers visiting Japan from overseas.
> 
> Name: JR East Travel Service Center
> Scheduled opening: October 1, 2012 (Monday)
> Operating lead: JR East
> Facility details:
> 
> Travel counter (redemption of JR East Passes and distribution of ticket products)
> Tourism information center
> Foreign currency exchange, ATM
> Baggage and related services center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tōkyō Station Gallery details
> With the hope of providing a station that also serves as a rich cultural forum instead of only a passing point on a journey, we created the Tōkyō Station Gallery in 1988. Since 2006, the gallery has been temporarily closed, but after the ongoing preservation and restoration of the Marunouchi Station Building, visitors will now be able to enjoy more complete and fulfilling exhibits.
> 
> Name: Tōkyō Station Gallery
> Concept: A small but full-fledged art museum
> Scheduled opeing: October 1, 2012 (Monday)
> Operating lead: East Japan Railway Culture Foundation (Director: Ōtsuka Mutsutake, JR East Chairman and Director)
> Facility summary: First floor: Entrance; Second floor: Display room; Third floor: Display room (approx. 2,900 sq m)
> 
> A “historic” second floor where visitors can enjoy the atmosphere of the original brick walls from the time of the building’s completion.
> A “modern” third floor, with a display room featuring new, modern walls.
> Open passageways in the middle of the display course that afford visitors views of people moving through the station and the restored domes.
> Display material: We are planning about five exhibitions a year focusing primarily on modern art, architecture, and design.
> 
> (Left) Second-floor display room
> (Right) Third-floor display room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tōkyō Station Hotel details
> The former Tōkyō Station Hotel opened in 1915 and was beloved by many guests during its history, but was temporarily closed in March 2006 for the preservation and restoration works for the Marunouchi Station Building. Preparations are currently underway for the new Tōkyō Station Hotel, which will begin a new history as a unique hotel that incorporates the dignity, stateliness, and accumulated histories of a station building designated as an Important Cultural Property by the Japanese government, as well as the functionality demanded by a modern hotel.
> 
> Name: The Tōkyō Station Hotel
> Scheduled opening: October 3, 2012 (Wednesday)
> Facility details:
> 
> Area: 20,800 sq m
> Rooms: 150 (86 twin, 64 double); Standard guest room: Approx. 40 sq m (50 rooms)
> Event spaces: 3 (Main event space: 288 sq m; Small event spaces: 110 sq m, 80 sq m)
> Restaurants: French cuisine, Japanese cuisine, Chinese cuisine, bar, lounge, etc.
> Other: Spa and fitness, etc.
> Primary hotel interior design firm: Richmond International (HQ: UK)
> 
> Hotel features:
> The interior of the hotel is a comfortable design that incorporates modern design elements while maintaining harmony with the European Classic style of the station building exterior.
> 
> _The refined hotel lobby, which features impressive marble flooring, a fireplace that expresses the warmth of our hospitality, and furnishings in subdued tones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Characteristic high-ceilings and tall windows. An English lobby lounge with a subdued design that makes guests forget the hustle and bustle of the station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guest rooms, designed in the pursuit of functionality and comfort, feature an airy ceiling height and tall windows, as well as refined furnishings, variable lighting, and broadbad Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guest-exclusive lounge uses a large space on the fourth floor, with natural light shining down through the skylight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tōkyō Station Yaesu Exit Development Phase 2*
> Facility details
> Together with our project partners (Mitsui Fudōsan Co., Ltd.; Kajima Yaesu Development Co.; Yaesu Investment SPC), we are executing the Tōkyō Station Yaesu Exit Development Project in the Yaesu area, with the aim of creating a new face for the national capital Tōkyō and a new hub for the global city. We are moving forward with construction, with the aim of creating a new urban environment that incorporates environmentally-friendly measures (rainwater reuse for watering plants, green walls, etc.).
> 
> Shaded sections are part of Phase 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retail operations
> Retail operations for the central part / GranRoof will be carried out by Tetsudō Kaikan Co., Ltd. (President and Representative Director: Nozaki Tetsuo), which operates the Tōkyō Station ekichika (station underground) retail facility GranSta, the North Court’s GranSta Dining, and surrounding facilities such as Kurobei Yokochō and Kitchen Street.
> 
> Reference image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaesu Exit Station Plaza
> The Yaesu Exit Station Plaza will be a rich green, environmental plaza featuring trees and plants throughout, while retaining the vestiges of Edo Castle through the placement of fragments of the stone wall of the former outer castle moat. In addition, we will expand the depth of the station plaza, strengthening the transport hub functionality of the terminal station.
> 
> Plan details:
> Area: Approx. 10,700 sq m
> Bus zones: 13
> Taxi zones: 4
> Taxi pool: 50 cars
> 
> View of entire station plaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Render from Sotobori-dōri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


_

Can’t wait until everything is finished… The renderings look good both inside and outside. Definitely a different type of terminal complex than Ōsaka Station City, but nice in its own right._


----------



## quashlo

*New station on Tōkaidō Line between Ōfuna and Fujisawa would cost ¥10 billion*
http://news.kanaloco.jp/localnews/article/1109080001/



> In regards to the new station envisioned on the JR Tōkaidō Line between Ōfuna and Fujisawa Stations, the Shōnan District Improvements Liaison Commission, composed of Kanagawa Prefecture, Fujisawa City, and Kamakura City, compiled a project study report that includes an estimated project cost of ¥9.9 billion to ¥10.9 billion. If the three parties can reach an agreement regarding how to allocate the costs, they plan to file a request for the establishment of the new station with the Prefectural Government and JR East.
> 
> According to the study report, the location being considered for a new station is in Miyamae, Fujisawa City, near the border between Fujisawa and Kamakura Cities.
> 
> Two alternatives are assumed: an island platform alternative that constructs the platform between the inbound and outbound tracks, and a side platforms alternative that constructs separate platforms for each of the inbound and outbound tracks. Either alternative would involve construction of a public passage spanning across the platforms, with an estimated cost of ¥10.9 billion for the island platform configuration and ¥9.9 billion for the side platform configuration.
> 
> The costs also include the station plaza structures (approx. 10,000 sq m), featuring bus and taxi boarding areas, to be constructed on both sides of the station.
> 
> The scale and project costs for the station are based on the assumption of total daily boardings and alightings of approx. 90,000, derived in 2008 as part of an evaluation of the proposed station. The commission says that the upcoming issues of concern are a re-evaluation of the ridership numbers, a more accurate evaluation of the scale of the station, and discussion and coordination with the railway operator (JR East), critical to the project.
> 
> If the Prefectural Government and two cities can form a basic agreement to establish the new station, they will establish an alliance for promoting the establishment of a new station and formally file a request with JR East to establish the station. The three parties will enter into specific evaluation in support of the project, including urban planning for the area surrounding the station.


First article from 2009:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=38367338&postcount=124

Proposed site of the new station:
http://maps.google.com/?ll=35.338356,139.507656&spn=0.004665,0.010568&t=m&z=17&vpsrc=6


----------



## quashlo

*Replacement of six-door cars on Yamanote Line complete*

A quiet, almost uneventful end to one of the more unique elements of the Yamanote Line. The last two cars, part of the “top number” Unit Tō-501, were retired after the end of service on 2011.08.31. This unit returned to service on 2011.09.04 with new four-door cars for Car No. 7 and Car No. 10. However, taking the positives from this outcome, this is an indication that railway service has improved substantially from the days of 300% crowding, and passengers should generally be happy. We can now begin to look forward to full-out platform door installations on the Yamanote Line platforms.

Video from 2011.08.29 at Tōkyō and Nippori:





_Source: *tiyodalain* on YouTube_

In reality however, the seats were no longer being locked during rush hours. The last day of “standee-only” operations was 2010.02.19:





_Source: *karibajct* on YouTube_

There’s also still a few lines that use six-door cars, including the JR Chūō–Sōbu Local Line, Saikyō Line, and Yokohama Line, as well as the Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line (2011.04.16):





_Source: *MeguroLine30000kei* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to launch trial in-train Wi-Fi information service for smartphones on Yamanote Line*
http://www.asahi.com/digital/bcnnews/BCN201109060015.html



> At JR East, we have been carrying out research and development aimed at improving the comfort inside trains in an effort to “realize improvements in customer satisfaction” as expressed in our _Group Business Vision 2020_.
> 
> Usage of smartphones has been increasing year after year, while a high-speed, broadband data transmission environment is gradually being implemented at the same time.
> 
> Currently, we have developed a system to distribute information in real-time to passengers’ smartphones while inside the train, including train status and related information based on the passengers’ current position, as well as information about stations and neighborhoods along the rail line.
> 
> We will now begin tests on the Yamanote Line of an information provision service based on this system. By having our customers use the test service, we will carry out an evaluation and examination of the service’s contents, in preparation for a permanent rollout of the service.
> 
> *Goals of the R&D*
> At JR East, we have already introduced on many of our lines an information provision service for all passengers on board our trains using LED (light-emitting diode) and liquid crystal displays installed inside trains.
> 
> This latest R&D project provides real-time information to passengers’ smartphones while inside the train. The information is localized, and changes based on the passenger’s location. Thanks to a system currently being developed, we can provide a variety of detailed information tailored to the needs of each and every passenger, including information which many passengers have already requested that we provide. The system also provides information to help streamline passenger alighting movements.
> 
> *Details of the service trial on the Yamanote Line*
> We will equip our infoPiC in-train personal information provision system, designed and developed by our Frontier Services Laboratory, on one train on the Yamanote Line. infoPiC stands for *Info*rmation *P*roviding System for *I*ndividual *C*ustomers, and is the name of our system developed to provide detailed information to passengers’ mobile phone units while on board the train. The system is composed of an on-board server and wireless LAN access points, collecting the required data from the train’s data control device and transmitting the data to passengers’ smartphones.
> 
> For approximately one month starting Tuesday, October 4, 2011 (scheduled), we will conduct a test of the Yamanote Line Trainnet information provision service based on this system. During the trial period, passengers who board the train equipped with this system will be able to use the service on their smartphones.
> 
> Based on surveys of passengers who used the service and other data, we will evaluate and examine the contents provided through the service, aiming to develop a permanent rollout in the future.
> 
> *Primary services to be provided in this test*
> Railway related information:
> 
> Train status: Information regarding delays and service disruptions on all lines in the Greater Tōkyō area
> Station and transfer guidance: A list of the stations served by the train and the estimated travel time to each station, as well as guidance on the platform facilities and interchanging lines at each station
> In-train conditions: Level of crowding and interior temperature inside each car of the train
> Marketing related information:
> 
> News relevant to neighborhoods along the line
> Comics, novels, and movies
> Campaign information and coupons for _ekinaka_ (station retail) shops
> Video advertisements in conjunction with the Train Channel system


Another interesting development from JR East. I hadn’t realized that the on-board information system kept track of the level of crowding inside the cars, and now both this data and the temperature inside cars will be easily available. Should simplify the process of choosing which car to board, and if it catches on, could spread out the passenger load more evenly within each consist. 

Images from the press release:

Currently, passengers typically rely on the in-train LED / LCD units and signage, as well as websites, to obtain their desired information. Now, passengers will be able to receive real-time information and more detailed information through their smartphones based on their current position within the train. They will also be able to receive location-specific news and other content not directly related to train operations or service.

The travel-time diagrams (left) and news (right) are updated based on the position of the train.
Approaching Shinagawa, the information distributed is related to Shinagawa.










Approaching Tōkyō:



















From left to right:
Home screen
Train status
Station map / layout guidance
Car information
Coupon


----------



## mhmhashem

You can search this pree release


----------



## city_thing

Is anyone able to explain what this is about?


----------



## Winged Robot

What measures have they specifically taken to bring down crowding on the Yamanote Line?


----------



## loefet

city_thing said:


> Is anyone able to explain what this is about?


Faked video, pause it when the train in the middle and you see where they have cut away the rest of the train.
God one though


----------



## quashlo

Winged Robot said:


> What measures have they specifically taken to bring down crowding on the Yamanote Line?


In comparatively recent history:

Direct improvements to Yamanote Line:
1990.03.10: Introduction of six-door cars
1991.12.01: Introduction of an additional six-door car in each train, converting from 10-car to 11-car formations
2007.03.18: Introduction of D-ATC (one additional train added during morning rush hour)

Other improvements that benefitted Yamanote Line:
1986.03.03: Introduction of regular passenger train service onto Yamanote Freight Line, extension of Saikyō Line from Ikebukuro to Shinjuku
2001.12.01: Start of operations of Shōnan‒Shinjuku Line
2002.12.01: Extension of Saikyō Line from Shinjuku to Ōsaki
2008.06.14: Extension of Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line from Ikebukuro to Shibuya
2013.??.??: Opening of Tōhoku Through Line, extension of Takasaki Line / Utsunomiya Line / Jōban Line from Ueno to Tōkyō, and start of through-service with Tōkaidō Line

Not listed are the other subway extensions (starting as early as the 60s / 70s) through the Yamanote Line ring and the initiation of through-services with JR and private railways, which eliminated the need for passengers to transfer at the corresponding terminal station on the Yamanote Line.


----------



## krnboy1009

So is the hotel inside the Tokyo station?


----------



## Winged Robot

^^ Thanks. I didn't know were that many improvements to relieve pressure on the Yamanote Line. All are definitely needed.


----------



## quashlo

Yes, I think you can say the hotel is "inside" the station, although it's not within the paid area. It probably qualifies for that title more than other "station hotels" like the one inside JR Ōsaka Station.


----------



## pi_malejana

trains from Japan now on their way to the Philippines...:banana:



915bungohunter said:


> Sa tinag ni MR Inoue sakin na japanese blog
> Kiha 52 and 59 ang nasa shipment
> Translated ito sa google
> http://go-3-10-02.cocolog-nifty.com/aanda/2011/09/post-a28a.html
> 
> September 09, 2011 (Friday)
> 
> Kiha 52, shipping Beetle
> 
> Niigata after work to East Point. Last week at 203 type and 52 Kiha
> Both vehicles were lined up 40.
> 203 series has all gone on both 30 and both are left Kiha 52 3
> Only that.
> 
> "Beetle" was the Kiha and 52 shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52 Kiha both on the boat 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Beetle" were both in line three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to slow down this place, within which to take sunset. With
> Fence that could not have a tripod, so every fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52 Kiha darkened ship. This vehicle has been active only in the mountains
> First up will the sea approached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen only 6 cars to suit Kiha 52, in the shadow of the land
> And did. It was felt that more work ends at sundown tomorrow
> Seems to follow. Morning, let's go.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

quashlo said:


> My few thoughts (at the risk of going OT)...
> 
> I do not believe there is a dearth of landmark-quality places in Tōkyō... The Shibuya scramble, Kaminarimon / Sensōji Temple, the Imperial Palace just to name a few... Even hidden treasures like Tsukiji Honganji and Hamarikyū. Tōkyō also lost a lot of buildings during the air raids, so much of the architectural heritage that it had is now gone. If people outside of Japan do not know, then it is mostly a branding / marketing exercise, which while important, is only one element of making a great or "global" city. I think Dubai is a good example that "monumentalism" is not necessarily the solution.
> 
> Second, how much of people's perceptions are shaped by our perspective and our past experiences? Correct me if I am wrong, but all of us in this discussion come from an American (U.S.) perspective... The history we learn in school, the images we see on TV, etc. are American- (and to a lesser extent, Euro-) centric. Thus, it is only natural that when someone says "London", "Paris", "Rome" that images and concepts that have been associated with these cities by a sort of "manufactured" history and tradition immediately spring to mind. However, we rarely talk about "Tōkyō" per se, more about "Japan", if at all. Same with "India" and "China".


Well from the American perspective, everyone knows that Japan, China and Korea are the same lol. No but seriously it's annoying when I go home and people ask me about 'my life in China'. If it's that easy for people to mix up Japan and China, I guess there really isn't anything that striking here to make a distinct impression on people's minds.


----------



## trainrover

trainrover said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did Sapporo overcome the loading guage of rubber-tyred metro, for its metros appear heavy-duty, e.g., broad cars? I've understood that rubber-tyred metros must limit the weight of trains + passengers, otherwise the tyres wouldn't be capable of all the extra weight that Sapporo's fleets seem quite capable of accommodating.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
All of Sapporo's subway stock (since opening in 1972) have light weight aluminum carbodies.


----------



## quashlo

*JICA agrees to help fund Kochi Metro*
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...-for-Kochi-metro-rail/articleshow/9973729.cms



> KOCHI: The much-awaited Kochi Metro Rail project has emerged out of a major cloud of uncertainty with the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) agreeing to provide nearly 52 per cent of its estimated Rs 4,427 crores cost.
> 
> They have agreed to provide the fund as loan and have included the project in their next year's funding programmes. We are waiting for the Central clearance for going ahead with the plans to avail the loan,'' Tom Jose, Managing Director of the Kochi Metro Rail Limited (KMRL) told TOI on Tuesday.
> 
> He said the move to avail a loan from JICA is based on the assessment that their funding cost is lower than what is being offered by many similar international lending institutions, and much lower than the domestic rates. It charges less than three per cent including non-interest components, while even World Bank charges over five per cent interest.
> 
> The JICA loan has a repayment period of 30 years and they have also agreed to provide 10 years of moratorium on repayment. "No Indian funding institution will be ready to lend us money on such attractive interest rates and terms," Jose said.
> 
> JICA is already funding the Jalanidhi drinking water supply project in Kerala.
> 
> KMRL and Kerala government are insisting on Centre's equity participation in the project because that would step up its credit rating. It would also make other processes like provision of sovereign guarantee for global funding easier, Jose explained. We have requested for 15 per cent equity participation by the Centre. However, the Centre says it is even ready to provide 20 per cent of project cost as a grant but will not engage in equity participation,'' he revealed.
> 
> Asked about the Centre's reluctance on equity participation, he said, "apparently they are not convinced of the economic feasibility of the project." Jose was confident that the project could break even in 20 years even with a fare level between Rs 10 and Rs 30, even after taking into account the possibility of the project cost going up to Rs 5,000 crores.


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsubishi Heavy Industries APM system begins operation at Miami International*
http://www.mhi.co.jp/en/news/story/1109091451.html



> Tokyo, September 9, 2011 - The MIA Mover Automated People Mover (APM) system for Miami International Airport (MIA), which Mitsubishi Heavy Industries America, Inc.(MHIA), a wholly-owned subsidiary of Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Ltd. (MHI), has been building, was completed and will begin operation on September 9 (U.S. time). The MIA Mover is two-kilometers long and runs between the stations at MIA and Miami Intermodal Center (MIC), an off-airport multi-modal transportation center. The trip takes approximately four minutes, replacing the previously existing bus service which passengers were using, and supports mobility of an ever-increasing number of passengers.
> 
> MHIA received an order for the MIA Mover project in September 2008 with support from Sumitomo Corporation and completed the project in three years. MHIA was responsible for integration of the entire APM system, including installation work. MHI provided the basic design and supplied the APM cars and signalling system. The MIA Mover represents fourth APM system implemented by MHI for the US market, following successful APMs at the Miami International Airport North Terminal and at Washington Dulles and Atlanta International Airports. For the MIA Mover, MHIA is also under a five-year contract to perform operation and maintenance work for the system.
> 
> The APM is a driverless, fully-automated passenger transport system. The eco-friendly system, which is driven by electric power, also features rubber-tired vehicles providing low-noise and a smooth and comfortable ride.
> 
> Outside of the US, MHI has received APM orders for urban transportation systems including the Senkang/Punggol Lines in Singapore as well as for several airports throughout the world including Hong Kong, Singapore (Changi), Korea (Incheon) and UAE (Dubai). Furthermore, MHI received an order for 108 new cars for the Yurikamome Waterfront Line in Tokyo in June 2010 and the Macau Light Rapid Transit system in March 2011. With this robust track record, MHI has established a leading position in the global APM market.
> 
> As we move forward into the future, MHI aims to further boost its continued marketing activities for APM systems for airports and urban transportation networks, worldwide.


Not-so-great quality, but I suppose there’s not much interest on YouTube for airport APMs:





_Source: *freddytv* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsubishi Heavy Industries celebrates Dubai Metro Green Line opening*
http://www.mhi.co.jp/en/news/story/1109131452.html



> Tokyo, September 13, 2011 - The Dubai Metro, a fully automated, driverless rail system serving transportation needs in Dubai, the United Arab Emirates (UAE), inaugurated a new Green Line on September 9. The line was constructed by an international consortium including Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Ltd. (MHI), three other Japanese companies - Mitsubishi Corporation (MC), Obayashi Corporation and Kajima Corporation - and Yapi Merkezi Insaat ve Sanayi A.S. of Turkey. The Green Line, which represents the second phase of the Dubai Metro construction project, runs a distance of 23 kilometers through the old city along Dubai Creek, a densely populated area. Initially the line commences operations with 18 stations, excluding two stations yet to open. Together with the interconnecting Red Line that went into operation in September 2009 at two stations, the two lines will serve transportation needs throughout Dubai's urban center.
> 
> To celebrate the launch of the Green Line, a ceremony hosted by His Excellency Mattar Al Tayer, Chairman of the Board and Executive Director of the Dubai Roads and Transport Authority, took place on September 9. Distinguished guests from the UAE included His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, and numerous governmental officials. Attendees from Japan included: Tadashi Nagashima, General Manager of MHI's Transportation System & Advanced Technology Division; Shigeaki Yoshikawa, Senior Vice President of MC; and Kotaro Nonaka, Executive Officer of Obayashi.
> 
> The Dubai Metro is the world's longest driverless rail system, with a total length of approximately 75 kilometers. It consists of the Red Line, the focus of Phase I construction, which runs between Dubai International Airport and Jebel Ali, a new area under development along the coast, and the newly inaugurated Green Line. The network will substantially ease Dubai's traffic congestion stemming from rapid population growth.
> 
> The five-partner Japanese-Turkish consortium has supplied the rail system and performed related civil and construction work since the start of Phase I construction work in August 2005. MHI and MC supplied the complete rail system, including rolling stock, automatic train control system, power supply system and rail tracks; and Obayashi, Kajima and Yapi Merkezi together constructed the tunnels, station buildings and substructures for elevated rail tracks. The consortium completed the six-year construction project as contracted, enabling revenue service to begin on schedule.
> 
> Many other transportation infrastructure projects are currently being planned in the Middle East region, including rail projects in Qatar, Abu Dhabi and Saudi Arabia. Leveraging the completion of the Dubai Metro Red and Green Lines, going forward MHI now intends to proactively seek involvement in these other projects in the region.


Video tour:





_Source: *Rootsman1307* on YouTube_

One of my favorite Kinki Sharyō-produced train series.


----------



## trainrover

k.k.jetcar said:


> ^^
> All of Sapporo's subway stock (since opening in 1972) have light weight aluminum carbodies.


Do you know if Sapporo drew from the French, or did they/the Japanese start from scratch at putting together their own rubber-tyred traction?





trainrover said:


> How did Sapporo overcome the loading guage of rubber-tyred metro, for its metros appear heavy-duty, e.g., broad cars? I've understood that rubber-tyred metros must limit the weight of trains + passengers, otherwise the tyres wouldn't be capable of all the extra weight that Sapporo's fleets seem quite capable of accommodating.


▲▲ *=* ▼▼
その地下鉄は、頑丈な、など、幅広い車を表示するためどのように札幌市では、ゴムタイヤ地下鉄のロードゲージを克服するのですか？私はゴム製タイヤの地下鉄は、列車や乗客の重量を制限する必要があることを理解した、そうでなければタイヤは、札幌の艦隊が収容かなりできるように見えることがすべての余分な重量が可能ではないでしょう。


----------



## quashlo

*Testing in preparation for Tōyoko Line / Fukutoshin Line through-service*

The past weeks offered some unusual sights along the Tōbu, Seibu, and Tōkyū networks in preparation for the launch of through-services between the Tōyoko Line and Fukutoshin Line, scheduled to begin next year. 

Tōkyū 4102F parked inside the Tōbu Tōjō Line’s Shinrin Kōen Maintenance Yard in Namegawa Town, Saitama (2011.08.23). Testing on the Tōjō Line began the day before (2011.08.22) between Shinrin Kōen and Ikebukuro, marking the first time that Tōkyū trains traveled on the Wakō-shi – Ikebukuro and Shiki – Shinrin Kōen sections of the Tōjō Line. We can see it’s been outfitted with a special PQ wheelset to measure the derailment coefficient on the line. The second half of the video has shots of the old Tōbu 8000 series trains sitting in the yard.





_Source: *tobu2181* on YouTube_

Tōkyū 4102F, one of the new 10-car units for the Tōyoko Line, out for late-night testing at Fujimino Station on the Tōbu Tōjō Line (2011.08.28):





_Source: *tayanstation* on YouTube_

More recently, the same unit was again lent out for testing, but to Seibu Railway this time.
Parked at the Seibu Ikebukuro Line’s Kotesashi Yard in Tokorozawa City, Saitama (2011.09.05):





_Source: *tobu2181* on YouTube_

Out testing the early morning of 2011.09.12 at Ikebukuro. Again, this is the first time a Tōkyū unit traveled on the Seibu Ikebukuro Line. The itinerary was Kotesashi → Bushi → Ikebukuro → Bushi → Kotesashi.





_Source: *tokyoufo1976* on YouTube_

Lastly, Seibu trains also joined the party… Here’s 6154F leaving Kotesashi Yard the early morning of 2011.09.12, bound for test runs on the Tōyoko Line. The unit was afterwards stationed at Moto-Sumiyoshi Maintenance Yard on the Tōyoko Line.





_Source: *h057539* on YouTube_

Not much longer to go!


----------



## starrwulfe

^^ Saw this post and immediately ran down the street to Motosumiyoshi Yard, and look what I found!
























That's that same Seibu train laying over next to new Tokyu 10 car trainset 4001. (it's actually missing it's 2nd and 3rd car as it's testing in revenue service right now and the platforms are still only 8 cars long)

The other night, I was coming home from Shibuya and I could swear I saw a Tobu train out on the line too, but I didn't think to much about it then... But now that I see this, it's possible. Another thing I noticed is some trains are numbered so that 2 cars can be inserted in there at a later date... today I saw this with a Y-series Minato Mirai train. Perhaps all trains and all platforms will be expanded someday...

One thing I do wanna ask is how are these trains moving around from system to system if there's no physical connection to the Fukutoshin line yet? I scanned every inch of Google maps looking for an alternate connection and can't figure it out. I don't think any of these cars can fit in the Hibiya line due to the tight curves there vs. the length of these cars. The Den'en-Toshi line is a possiblility but where's the physical connection with the Toyoko line? Maybe the Oimachi line is being used at night to shift trains around that way? It would make for some really complicated movements...

In other news, the Motosumiyoshi Yard Inspection Area construction is moving along at a steady pace...
















That's just to the southwest of the station area. That explains why things were tight in there the last few weeks (and also where they'll be storing those 4000 series trains)


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> One thing I do wanna ask is how are these trains moving around from system to system if there's no physical connection to the Fukutoshin line yet?


Apparently the routing is: Yurakucho Line to a short connection with the Nanboku Line, then onto the Tokyu Meguro Line, which has a connection with the Toyoko Line at Den-en-chofu.


----------



## quashlo

starrwulfe said:


> The other night, I was coming home from Shibuya and I could swear I saw a Tobu train out on the line too, but I didn't think to much about it then... But now that I see this, it's possible.


I guess I missed it when I checked a few days ago, but Tōbu trains were also involved. A Tōbu 9050 series unit (typically used on the Tōjō Line) was also stationed at Moto-Sumiyoshi for some time:





_Source: *masa4471* on YouTube_

Tōbu 9050 series testing horizontal clearances on the Tōyoko Line. Itinerary on this particular test run was Musashi Kosugi → Motomachi‒Chūkagai → Shibuya → Musashi Kosugi.





_Source: *jnr381shinano* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū 5050-4000 series enters service*

Been so busy with work past few weeks that I missed this bit of news on Tōyoko Line, too…
First day of service was 2011.09.09, when the top number unit 4101F began running. Right now, it’s only operating in an eight-car formation due to the platform lengths.

TOQ Vision LCD screens, on board a local for Motomachi‒Chūkagai (2011.09.16).
Overall, these new units are basically the same as the previous 5000 series for the Tōyoko Line, but the LCDs have been increased in size from 15 in to 17 in and the overhead racks have been switched from pipe-style to shelf-style. I guess perhaps they don’t have ads loaded yet, or maybe because it’s a new train, the left-side ad display was simply set to “Thank you for riding”.
_Source: *tobu2181* on YouTube_

On the Tōyoko Line:






On the Minato Mirai Line.






In service, at Jiyūgaoka and Motomachi‒Chūkagai (2011.09.16):


----------



## trainrover

quashlo said:


>


Just how often do Japanese really use offset car-end doors through a cab, because the Japanese seem to devise the door into every EMU fleet they own? :? I can see the squarely-centred cab car-end doors being used, but not the offset ones...


----------



## quashlo

Offset configuration is pretty common. Generally, when they are offset, they serve only as emergency doors to help passengers and crew exit the train when inside tunnels. Other times, they are not needed, so they are offset to increase seat area for the train operator and optimize cab layout.

I think center cab doors were more common in the past, when there was more coupling / decoupling of units and a need to allow access between units for passengers. Nowadays, particularly in Tōkyō, there's less of this, as many lines are just run with single-unit formations or if they are coupled, there's no through-access for passengers. The Tōkyō Metro 16000 series for the Chiyoda Line, one of the newer series, was switched from center to offset position mid-order.

Center (first 5 units, 16101F through 16105F):
http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/ファイル:TokyoMetro16103F.jpg

Offset (remaining units, 16106F through 16116F):
http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/ファイル:TokyoMetro16000_16107F.jpg

Even some trains that are frequently coupled together like Keikyū 2100 and Keikyū 1000 are still offset.


----------



## quashlo

*Kinki Sharyō’s ameriTRAM to make showing at APTA Expo*
http://www.ameritram.com/newsroom/k...d-streetcar-rolls-into-apta-expo-october-3-5/



> WESTWOOD, Mass. – SEPTEMBER 20, 2011 – KINKISHARYO International, L.L.C., the number one supplier of low-floor, light-rail vehicles in North America, will have ameriTRAM™—its prototype of the 100 percent low-floor, electro-hybrid streetcar specifically designed for North America—in booth #5732 at the American Transportation Association Expo in New Orleans. This will be the final destination of a year-long tour that included stops in Charlotte, Dallas, Austin, Kansas City, Phoenix and Tempe.
> 
> “We have had enthusiastic support and response from local government, transit officials and the public everywhere we have been with ameriTRAM,” said Bill Kleppinger, project manager of KINKISHARYO International. “Plus, we also drew attendees from cities all over the country to the various events. Being on the show floor at APTA will give everyone who was unable to make any of the city events a chance to see this revolutionary vehicle up close and get all their questions answered.”
> 
> ameriTRAM ™ is a 100 percent low-floor streetcar powered by e-Brid™, a propulsion technology that enables operation powered by overhead catenary or on-board lithium-ion batteries. e-BridTM charges the batteries while running on catenary power and when braking. In battery mode, e-BridTM uses the stored electricity to operate at full performance without overhead wires. Depending on conditions, ameriTRAM™ can run on battery power for up to five miles.
> 
> The e-Brid™ propulsion system offers compelling advantages. Less electrification equipment and maintenance means that e-Brid™ saves municipalities millions of dollars in capital investment and operational costs, including $5 – $6 million for every mile of catenary avoided. Eliminating overhead catenary wires allows ameriTRAM™ to serve sensitive historic preservation areas and areas where installing overhead wires is just not practical, such as under low bridges. Also, because e-Brid™ enables battery-powered operation for up to five miles, ameriTRAM™ delivers immediate savings through lower power consumption and also eliminates harmful greenhouse gas emissions.
> 
> ameriTRAM™ was specifically engineered for North America and complies with the Americans with Disabilities Act, Buy America, NFPA-130 and ASME RT-1. What’s more, ameriTRAM™ has a modular design allowing the length of the cars to be increased thereby increasing passenger capacity without increasing the total fleet size.
> 
> “Not only did we engineer ameriTRAM to comply with North American regulations and standards, we also integrated ideas from transportation officials and riders alike,” added Kleppinger. “ameriTRAM’s 100 percent low-floor, energy-efficient and cost effective design is uniquely engineered for North America’s sustainable cities.”


The prototype was on display with Valley Metro in the Phoenix / Tempe area on 2011.09.18, where it was being marketed for the Tempe Streetcar project. East Valley Tribune news report:






Looks like they gave it a new paint job, too.


----------



## quashlo

*Japan keen about Dhaka's metro scheme*
http://bdnews24.com/details.php?id=205832&cid=2



> Dhaka, Sep 12 (bdnews24.com) — Japan is keen to lend money for a metro rail in Dhaka, the communications minister says.
> 
> Syed Abul Hossain said on Monday that the Japanese aid agency, JICA is interested to lend some $1.7 billion for Dhaka's metro.
> 
> The minister said that agency has sought the Bangladesh government's opinion regarding a plan that connects Pallabi with Motijheel. The government will have to respond within a month.
> 
> JICA director Tomohide Ichiguchi, who led a four-member team at a meeting with the minister, said the agency would be able to provide the money by January if Bangladesh clarified its position within a month.
> 
> "Otherwise, you have to wait another year clearance of the fund," Ichiguchi was quoted as saying by Hossain.
> 
> JICA drafted the latest report after its last effort in February to finalise a metro rail route for Dhaka city fell through after opposition from several authorities, including the University of Dhaka. That plan also suggested acquisition of land, he added.
> 
> Hossain said the air force opposed the new plan as it suggests linking Pallabi with Motijheel via Bijoy Sarani, which is adjacent to the old airport.
> 
> The air force suggested re-drawing the route from Pallabi to Khamarbari at Farmgate and Khamarbari to Motijheel to avoid Bijoy Sarani, he said.
> 
> The minister, however, said a ramp from four-lane elevated expressway, which will be built from Shahjalal International Airport to Kutubkhali on the Dhaka-Chittagong highway via Kuril, Banani, Mohakhali, Tejgaon, Satrasta, Moghbazar, Kamlapur, Khilgaon and Golapbagh, would be located at Khamarbari.
> 
> In that case the route for the elevated expressway could hamper the proposed metro route, he said.
> 
> "JICA opposed the route. Meetings are on with both sides," Hossain added.
> 
> A decision in this regard would be taken soon, he said and expressed hopes that it would be possible to start the metro project next year.


Still appears to be some uncertainties surrounding this project…
http://bdnews24.com/details.php?id=205873&cid=4


----------



## quashlo

*New station planned on Kotoden Kotohira Line in Ayagawa Town*
http://www.shikoku-np.co.jp/kagawa_news/administration/20110916000201



> It was revealed on September 15 that Ayagawa Town is planning to construct a new station on the Kotoden Kotohira Line between Sue and Takinomiya. The planned location (Kayahara, Ayagawa Town) is surrounded by a concentration of large shopping malls and other facilities, and the aim is to improve convenience and revitalize the town’s central area. The town will now move forward with discussions with locals and the Takamatsu‒Kotohira Electric Railroad (Kotoden), aiming for a completion sometime in FY2012.
> 
> According to the town’s General Affairs Division, in addition to construction of the new station, the town will also construct a station plaza and access roads, as well as acquire the necessary land for these facilities, and is envisioning a total project cost of approx. ¥700 million. The town’s share of the costs is expected to be around ¥450 million, with the remainder expected to be covered by funding from the national government and other sources.
> 
> The town says it has already notified Kotoden and Kagawa Prefecture of the plan, and has petitioned Kotoden to increase the number of scheduled trains and extend the schedule for the last train.
> 
> According to the plan, the new station is planned on privately-owned land approx. 700 m east of Takinomiya Station. The town hall building and Takinomiya General Hospital are located in the surrounding area, as well as large shopping malls such as the Aeon Ayagawa Shopping Center, located on the opposite side of National Route 32.
> 
> The station would be unstaffed, but faregates accepting Kotoden’s IruCa IC farecard would be installed. The town will also construct an approx. 3,000 sq m rotary big enough to allow large buses to enter and exit.
> 
> While construction of new stations was included in the plan compiled by the Kotoden Revitalization Committee, which discusses a vision for regional public transit centered around the Kotoden, project screenings intended to slash government spending meant that funding from the national government could no longer be expected. As a result, the town had been grasping in search of a different funding support system.
> 
> While the General Affairs Division admits it is still “uncertain” whether or not the project will get funding from the national government, spokespersons say, “If frequencies can improve with the establishment of the new station, there will be huge merits for the revitalization of the entire town. We hope to actively pursue this project.”


Approximate location of the new station:
http://g.co/maps/dxyvw

Winter night scenes on the Kotoden, from the eyes of a French railfan:





_Source: *Dotaku* on YouTube_

Kotoden just purchased another batch of four ex-Keikyū 1000 series cars that retired in June of last year, now designated as Kotoden 1300 series. These four cars joined another batch of four from the same series that Kotoden purchased in 2007. Two of the four new cars were produced in October 1979. After being repainted and undergoing tests at Keikyū’s maintenance facility in the Yokohama area, the cars departed the Port of Yokohama on 2011.08.20, arriving at the Port of Takamatsu on 2011.08.22. As the series has now been decommissioned from the Keikyū network, the Kotoden lines are the only place to see these old trains still in service.

Being loaded onto bogies at the railway’s Busshōzan Works:





_Source: *shikokuism* on YouTube_

Photo sets of the cars being transported to Port of Yokohama and being off-loaded at the Port of Takamatsu:
http://denshawotorou.blog73.fc2.com/blog-entry-525.html
http://denshawotorou.blog73.fc2.com/blog-entry-527.html


----------



## quashlo

*JR West plans new turnback tracks at three stations to reduce impact of service disruptions on Tōkaidō, San’yō Lines*
http://mainichi.jp/area/hyogo/news/20110918ddlk28020233000c.html



> At a September 14 press conference, JR West president Sasaki Takayuki revealed that the railway will construct new reversing equipment at a total of three stations in order to allow trains to turn back at these locations, reducing the impact to commuter trains in the Keihanshin region—such as the _shin-kaisoku_ (special rapid) trains on the Tōkaidō and San’yō Lines—when incidents or other events result in service disruptions. The railway plans to begin using the new facilities by March of next year.
> 
> When an accident occurs anywhere between Kyōto and Himeji, the railway has currently been stopping service on all _shin-kaisoku_ runs, but if it can increase the number of turnback locations, it can operate as many as four _shin-kaisoku_ trains per hour. As a result, it will invest approx. ¥1.7 billion in extending the sidings at Amagasaki Station and in constructing tracks to connect the inbound and outbound tracks at Suita and Nada Stations.
> 
> On the 15 lines centered around the urbanized areas of the Keihanshin region, there were approx. 300 instances last year of suspended service or delays of 30 minutes or more. A JR West spokesperson says, “The impact to the Tōkaidō Line and San’yō Line is severe. With these improvements, we can alleviate the inconveniences quite a bit.”


A conceptual diagram of the effect of the turnback tracks at Suita:
http://www.westjr.co.jp/press/article/items/20110914_suita.pdf

In the event of a service disruption between Suita and Kyōto on the Tōkaidō Line, JR West suspends _shin-kaisoku_ service (4 tph), bringing service down from 16 tph to 12 tph. The new turnback tracks at Suita will allow local (8 tph) and rapid (4 tph) trains to turn back at Suita instead of at Ōsaka, providing enough slots to operate the four _shin-kaisoku_ runs on the San’yō Line by turning them back at Ōsaka.

Likewise, the new turnback tracks at Amagasaki Station will allow for continuation of _shin-kaisoku_ service between Kyōto and Ōsaka should there be a service disruption between Amagasaki and Nishi-Akashi. The improvements at Nada will allow local trains to turn back at Nada Station instead of at Nishi-Akashi in the event of a service disruption between Nada and Ōsaka.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Station makeover may lure tourists to financial area*
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...ure-tourists-to-hotel-financial-district.html



> East Japan Railway Co. (9020)’s 50 billion yen ($645 million) re-fit of Tokyo Station may help transform the financial district of Japan’s capital into a tourist destination, said President Satoshi Seino.
> 
> “We want to make it a symbol of Tokyo,” he said in a Sept. 7 interview. “We want people to come and see it and stay in the hotel.” He declined to comment on sales forecasts.
> 
> Work on the station in Tokyo’s Marunouchi district, most of which is due to be completed in June, includes the restoration of rooftop domes destroyed in World War II and the construction of a plaza that will be lit up at night. The enlarged 150-room station hotel and a gallery will open in October 2012.
> 
> JR East, Japan’s largest train operator, also intends to open a 13-story building with 13,800 square meters (148,500 square feet) of retail space at the station in August to help offset a slowdown in travel growth caused by Japan’s shrinking population. The Tokyo-based company plans to increase the share of revenue it gets from shops, hotels and office buildings to almost 40 percent by fiscal 2018 from 30 percent now, Seino said.
> 
> “The number of people living in Tokyo is still increasing,” he said. “We want to tap into that demand.”
> 
> *Tokyo Developments*
> JR East is also constructing a new building at Tokyo’s Shinjuku station, the nation’s busiest. It has already completed developments at other stations in the city, including Shinagawa.
> 
> Tokyo station handled an average of 384,000 passengers a day in the year ended March 2010, making it the capital’s fourth-busiest terminus, according to JR East. The Marunouchi district houses offices for companies including JPMorgan Chase & Co., Mitsubishi UFJ Morgan Stanley Securities Co. and Nippon Life Insurance Co., Japan’s largest life insurer.
> 
> JR East rose 0.6 percent to 4,725 yen at the 3 p.m. close of trading in Tokyo as the Nikkei 225 Stock Average slid 0.6 percent. The railway operator has dropped 11 percent this year.
> 
> The company’s bullet-train services to northern Japan have resumed service following the March 11 earthquake, which damaged tracks, bridges and tunnels. The company deployed 8,500 engineers and spent seven weeks undertaking repair work.
> 
> Sales from railway operations rebounded last month to year- earlier levels for the first time since the earthquake. They slid 2.4 percent in July, the fifth straight month of declines.
> 
> The company expects sales across all of it businesses to decline 1.5 percent this fiscal year to 2.5 trillion yen.
> 
> _Satoshi Seino, president of East Japan Railway Co. Photographer: Akio Kon/Bloomberg_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A model of Tokyo station is displayed at the East Japan Railway Co.’s head office. Photographer: Akio Kon/Bloomberg_


----------



## trainrover

:?


trainrover said:


> Has anybody here had first-hand experience entering or exiting an elevated subway station in Sapporo? Do you remember how drafty the elevated station(s) was when trains were either coming or going up above? Is its draftiness (wind) difficult for senior citizens at entering or exiting the station?
> 
> ▲▲ ▼▼
> 
> ここで誰かが最初の手の経験は、入力または札幌で上昇地下鉄の駅を出てきた？この列車はどちらか来るか、上記まで行っていた時に高架駅がどれだけ隙間風覚えていますか？その虚は、駅を出入りする時の高齢者のための難しいですか？


----------



## starrwulfe

I'm actually riding Toyoko train #4101 for my commute. Very unplanned as I never take the train at this time...
Wouldn't have noticed this one over a regular 5000 series train except those 17" LCD screens.
Still says ご乗車頂いてありがとうございます though.


















Here she is sitting in the yard 3 days ago next to a Seibu train in for testing on the line (in case you don't wanna scroll up )


----------



## pi_malejana

EMUs from JAPAN have now arrived in the Philippines...:banana:
thanks Japan...

From the Philippine Forums:



happosai said:


> The EMU's have arrived!! 5 units spotted at Tutuban yard. :banana::banana:


just being transferred from the harbor today... other sets include the Kiha series or something..


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Those 203 units will apparently be used as passenger cars pulled by diesel locomotives- talk about a dog's breakfast appearance wise. However, they must be hooked up to a electrical generator in order to run A/C, or else they have to open the windows. The 14 series were junked because PNR didn't (or couldn't) run the aircon, resulting in passenger complaints about the sauna-like interior.

可愛そうに、１２系と同じ運命に・・・﻿
Comment by a Japanese poster on the delivery of these units: "I feel so sorry for them, they will share the same fate as the 12 series coaches..."


----------



## pi_malejana

those 12 series are due to be refurbished once they get the replacements, so don't have to worry about them..

and yeah, probably a gen set--they'll work it out... the 14 series used in the long distance service works just fine... railfans here in SSC commented on the very cold aircon setting actually...


----------



## quashlo

I’ve been busy with Illustrator the past few days… 

First, a simple Yamanote Line diagram that lists all the connecting lines at each station. Click for full-size.



Next, I’ve been cleaning up the base for my Tōkyō area map, retracing the land and bodies of water and adding in parkland, etc. Still a work in progress, but the results are looking pretty good so far. Click for full-size.

Southern Yokohama, Kamakura, Yokosuka, and Miura



Central Yokohama, Kawasaki, and Ōta Ward 



Eastern wards of Tōkyō


----------



## quashlo

*Bikes on trains: Germany’s example*
http://business.nikkeibp.co.jp/article/manage/20110914/222639/?top_updt&rt=nocnt



> By Itō Ken
> 
> Let’s talk about something that I’ve puzzled over for a long time now but had yet to put to paper.
> 
> We’ve all ridden bikes, I presume? There are heaps of bikes used by commuters heading to and from work or school piled up outside suburban train stations and other locations.
> 
> But why aren’t we allowed to bring our bikes straight onto trains and subways?
> 
> “Don’t be stupid! How do you expect to allow bikes on board trains when it’s already packed to the gills will passengers?” I’m sure some of us will be thinking this very same thing, but we might as well start our discussion here…
> 
> *Bringing bikes on board German subways*
> If we take a look at Germany, for example, passengers regularly board trains with their bikes, regardless of whether it’s long-distance trains, suburban trains, or subways running through the central cities. Let’s take some time to explore this phenomenon.
> 
> _Bringing bikes on the subway._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German train stations generally do not have “faregates”. Passengers trying to board trains or subways with their bike are required to purchase a special ticket for their bike in addition to their regular ticket. In other words, as long as you purchase the special ticket, you are allowed by principle to bring your bike with you on board trains.
> 
> On Berlin’s subway, the shortest-distance fares for passengers are about ¥150 while mid-distance fares are around ¥250—in Japan, this would be similar to subway fares in the Kansai urban area. In addition to this fare, passengers can purchase a bicycle ticket for about ¥160, allowing them to bring their bikes on board with them. There are even commuter passes for bicycles.
> 
> It’s common day in and day out to see passengers entering the station with their bikes under their arms, riding the escalator up to the platform.
> 
> Of course, passengers aren’t allowed to board with their bikes everywhere—some cars are marked as off-limits to bikes, and passengers must obey these rules. In addition, bikers also have a widely-accepted independent etiquette system, and you will never see them trying to shove their bikes onto crowded cars. Perhaps this has to do with the strong sense of individualism.
> 
> _Bike-permitted car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bike-prohibited car_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the idea of trains that allow passengers to bring their bikes on board is a bit off-kilter for Japanese. However, the Germans’ treatment of “vehicles” inside trains is collective—in other words, strollers, wheelchairs, and bikes are frequently grouped together.
> 
> *The concept of “vehicular space inside trains”*
> In reality, the specially-designated space inside trains is sometimes right near the doors, securing a large area, or sometimes there are foldable seats along the wall, and there is an environment in place that allows passengers to board these special cars safely.
> 
> _The specially-designated spaces inside trains cover a wide range of uses, including for baby carriages, wheelchairs, and bikes._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suburban trains running aboveground frequently feature large images of bikes painted on train windows. And among those who use bikes to commute to and from work or school, many know beforehand exactly where they will be boarding the train. European trains rarely see the sardine-can crowding of the morning rush hour in Japan.
> 
> While in Japan certain especially crowded lines have become hot spots for _chikan_ (groping) and pickpocketing, it’s almost as if Europeans consciously try to avoid the level of intrusion of personal space seen with Japan’s crush loads.
> 
> It’s rare to see crowding to the point where passengers are crammed together, hemmed in by the bodies of strangers. I also feel as if the social significance of trains is somewhat different. And yet, there are times when it does get somewhat crowded.
> 
> During those times, passengers might be packed inside the train with little to no space to place their feet, but it won’t be especially uncommon to see one or two bikes also joined in the mix. Bike riders also need not feel especially ashamed or sorry for bringing their bike—I’d say it’s the same feeling as bringing a baby carriage or wheelchair on board.
> 
> _The specially-designated space secures a wide area after folding the seats up to the wall._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Considering the differences in social system*
> It’s the same impression I get with regards to the bicycle lanes frequently seen on roads in Europe, but the treatment of cars or bikes in Europe is slightly different from that in Japan.
> 
> My feeling is that the first reason has to do with the presence of horse-drawn carriages that were historically in use for several hundred years, and the continuance of the habits developed then into today. But let’s leave that discussion for another day. The concept of on-street parking, for example, is completely different between Japan and Europe. If you really take the time to think, I get the impression that there are some curious factors behind these differences.
> 
> While it’s most definitely unlikely, let’s assume for example that bikes were allowed on board trains during the commute periods… I have a feeling that bikers would be monopolizing the space inside trains, causing confrontations and problems. I remember when I was in middle and high school, commuting to and from the closest station to my house by bike, the bike parking outside the train station was frequently a battlefield, with bikes piled in heaps in competition for the best parking spot.
> 
> While I don’t believe a policy of allowing bikes on board trains can be directly applied to Japan, I also feel that there are still some facets where the concept certainly excels.
> 
> *Bringing exercise into daily lifestyle*
> In Berlin, for example, let’s assume that we’re going to some gathering a fair distance away, or even some short trips to the library or the copy place. Since there isn’t anything quite as handy as Japan’s convenience stores, we are forced to travel for at least a short distance.
> 
> In those instances, we can take our leave the house with our bike and take it straight onto the train. At our destination station, it might be a 10- or 20-minute walk, or we could ride the bus, but riding a bike offers a refreshing experience. We can also save on time and money.
> 
> When thinking of our health, riding bikes is also quite attractive from the perspective of bringing exercise into our daily lifestyles. Katsuma Kazuyo frequently uses her bike to get around central Tōkyō, and I had the opportunity to spend some time with Katsuma once for a meeting she had biked to.
> 
> If we were able to bring our bikes on trains and subways, a sudden downpour on the way back wouldn’t pose much of a threat to bike riders, who could simply take the train back, bringing their bike back with them. It could also be convenient when you’ve had a long day at work or if you want to grab a drink on the way home.
> 
> I believe the differences in social and historical circumstances make transporting the “bikes-on-trains” concept into Japan difficult. But from a variety of perspectives such as recovery following an earthquake, energy conservation, or maintaining health in an aging society, I feel that there is some value in rethinking the situation and combining these two intimate modes of transport.


I’m pretty skeptical of actually allowing bikes on the trains, just given the crowding levels. While rush hour is worst, it can quite easily get crowded during off-peak times, as well as on weekends. However, if there is no crowding problem, like on some smaller lines out on the periphery (where a good share of passengers may want to use a bike at both station ends), then I think it makes sense.

Even without the ability to bring bikes on trains, bike use is already very high, and it’s one of the top access modes to / from stations. _Hōchi jitensha_ (illegal parking of bicycles) is a widely discussed urban problem, as train commuters will often park their bike anywhere on the street or sidewalk near the station, leaving it there for the whole day.

Tōkyō MX news feature (2010.09.13) on bike parking problems at Tachikawa Station in western Tōkyō. Construction of a new 1,200-space bike parking facility last year helped resolve many of those issues. Tachikawa City just started a small trial bikesharing program at this bike parking tower this month.






Given these considerations, I think continuing the current strategies of increasing the amount of bike parking and implementing larger-scale bikesharing programs would be the most effective way to resolve current issues with illegal bike parking while encouraging more bike use. Bikesharing programs are really starting to catch on last few years:

AFPBB News feature on the solar-powered electric bike bikesharing program in Setagaya Ward (2010.5.17):






Introduction of the Setagaya Ward system:





_Source: *energietaikenland* on YouTube_

Tōkyū is also getting into the bikesharing business with a new bikesharing station at Shin-Maruko Station on the Meguro Line. They tend to be more pioneering than other private railways in side businesses that feed off and support the railway business, so I wouldn’t be surprised if Odakyū or Keiō will follow next, particularly as bikesharing becomes more and more popular.
http://www.tokyu.co.jp/contents_index/guide/news/110722-2.html


----------



## quashlo

*Farewell for 113 series*

The 113 series ended its service in JR East’s service area on 2011.09.24 after completing a series of special charter runs. End of regular revenue service was 2011.09.01. While there are other 113 series units scattered elsewhere in Japan, they are now gone from the Tōkyō area (and the rest of JR East’s service area).

This was definitely one of the more favored series among railfans, debuting in 1963 as JNR’s new suburban EMU for the Tōkaidō Line, Yokosuka Line, Sōbu Line, and the Chiba area lines (Narita Line, Sotobō Line, Uchibō Line, etc.). The series sported some very distinctive color schemes—the sunset orange / moss green “Shōnan” livery and the navy blue / cream “Yokosuka” livery—that still remain today, inherited by JR East’s newer suburban EMUs like the E231 and E233, although they are now limited to a simple stripe along the sides instead of full-body paint. Other unique characteristics included the high operator seat to improve visibility and the connecting gangway on the end cars, making it possible to run them in the Tōkyō Tunnel between Shinagawa and Kinshichō—JNR’s first urban tunnel—and operate through-service with the Yokosuka Line starting in 1972, one of the first examples of suburb-to-suburb through-service through central Tōkyō.

The trains had already been taken off the Sōbu Rapid Line and Yokosuka Line starting in 1994 with the introduction of the E217 series, but continued running on the Bōsō Peninsula (Chiba area) and on the Tōkaidō Line for some time. The last straw was the refurbishment of 209 series trains from the Keihin-Tōhoku Line and their deployment in the Chiba area, replacing the 211 and 113 series trains.

Videos:

Last charter run on the Yokosuka Line (2011.09.18).





_Source: *QSANDQSAND* on YouTube_

On one of the special charter runs on 2011.09.23 (the cameraman was lucky enough to get a ticket). Formation was 4+4. Itinerary was from Ryōgoku (the original Tōkyō terminus for Bōsō Peninsula trains) to Chōshi via the Sōbu Rapid Line and Sōbu Main Line, then from Chōshi back to Ryōgoku via the Narita Line and Sōbu Rapid Line. Some great sounds and views with the window down. Paint job still looks new. 
1:45 Views of the Tōkyō Sky Tree while departing Ryōgoku from Platform 3, generally off-limits to passengers unless for special events like this.
2:40 211 and 209 series trains at Chōshi.
4:23 Special LED programming, including a pictogram of the series. Usually, they just show “charter run”.





_Source: *ayokoi* on YouTube_

Charter runs on 2011.09.24 consisted of separate four-car units running on the Sotobō Line and Uchibō Line, headmarked as _Shiroi Suna_ (“White Sand”) and _Aoi Umi_ (“Blue Ocean”) respectively, in honor of the Yokosuka paint scheme.





_Source: *ayokoi* on YouTube_

Scenes on the Sōbu Rapid Line and Yokosuka Line from 1989 to 1992. Includes plenty of 113 series, alongside 183 series limited expresses. At 11:15, we get three units together, with Shōnan and Yokosuka paint schemes side-by-side. Ends with some intimate scenery in the Kamakura area.





_Source: *Sintosya* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

Dbl post


----------



## quashlo

Dbl post


----------



## quashlo

*Urawa Station construction update: Part 2*

Continuing with the concourse area outside of the faregates:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

The top is the West Exit, the bottom is the East Exit. The orange area is the new temporary public passage. As it’s only a temporary solution at the moment and must allow for continuation of construction activities, the passage is currently not open when there is no train service, and not permitted for use by bicycles. While non-passengers can now pass through the station, the route is “S”-shaped and somewhat circuitous. The red dotted section is the previous north-end passage leading to the West Exit that has since been closed. The area between the faregates and the View Plaza branch (green boxes) is roughly the alignment of the permanent public passage.










The former ticketing entrance for the East Exit, where they’ve removed the faregates and have covered up the filled-in concrete to allow it to cure. Basically, this area is now outside of the paid area of the station, but in terms of circulation routes, there hasn’t been any real change, and the ramp at this location for wheelchairs, etc. (the passage going off to the left) still remains.










The new TVMs to the east of the new centralized ticketing entrance. The section of the floor that’s tiled is permanent, and will eventually become part of the permanent public passage.










The temporary passage to the West Exit. Due to floor height differences, this particular section is sloped. Up above, we can see the underside of the new aerial structure. This actually opened earlier, when the outbound Utsunomiya Line / Takasaki Line track was elevated.



















Like the East Exit, the West Exit has had its former faregates removed. The area to the left of the picture is where the former north-end passage tied into the exit, now closed and boarded up.


----------



## quashlo

*Yamanote Line TrainNet service begins: Part 1*

TrainNet, a new in-train information service that sends train information (e.g., car temperature, crowding level), station information (e.g., station facilities, elevator / escalator location, connecting lines), and other information (e.g., status of other lines, station area news, special movies, coupons, etc.) to passengers’ smartphones via on-board Wi-Fi units, debuted on a one-month trial basis on one Yamanote Line train starting on 2011.10.04.

The official website is here:
http://www.yamanoteline-trainnet.jp/ 

TBS news report (2011.10.03):






Photo report (2011.10.04):
_Source: Weekly ASCII_

Obligatory E231 photo










The test train is decked out like a typical “AD Train”, featuring ads for the TrainNet service both inside and out, as well as on the LCD screens inside the train.










The “ads” inside the train explain how to use the service. Need more ad space? Use the ceiling!










The official website shows real-time data on the location of the test train for those who specifically want to try out the new service:


----------



## quashlo

*Yamanote Line TrainNet service begins: Part 2*

Next, some photos of the program interface on an iPhone:

Main screen










Status of train lines.
Yamanote Line is on top, but information on other lines (including non-JR lines) is displayed beneath. In this screenshot, the Seibu Ikebukuro Line is marked as “some services cancelled” and the Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line and Yūrakuchō Line are marked as “service suspended”. When there are service advisories, an “i” pops up on the home screen, like in the above image.










Line information.
Next stations and arrival times.










Tapping any station will give you the platform information (location of escalators, stairs, and elevators) and transfer information (connecting lines and closest exits / escalators). This is Shinagawa.










For transferring lines, the program will tell you the next departures, including the time, any delay, type (rapid, local, etc.), and departure platform. This is for the Tōkaidō Line at Shinagawa. Currently, the service only provides this detailed info for JR lines… Hopefully, they will eventually expand it to non-JR lines.










Car information.
Temperature and crowding level, as well as location of wheelchair spaces and position of the mild air conditioning car.










Entertainment content.
Trial e-book service










Free comedy shorts based on the Yamanote Line… Looks like they have Nakagawa Reiji as the image character. 










Also available are CM videos used on the Train Channel LCD screens inside the trains.










Coupons.
Information on JR East _ekinaka_ (station retail) stores and coupons for use at NEWDAYS, JR East’s chain of in-station convenience stores.










News on neighborhoods along the line.
This is Ueno and Tōkyō area news.










If the trial proves successful, it’s likely we will see it expand to all trains on the Yamanote Line, and eventually to all JR trains in the Greater Tōkyō area. Although I think most regular commuters are savvy and already know which car position in trains suits their purpose best, I think the crowding and platform information will definitely come in handy when riding a less-familiar line or when riding during less-familiar times of the day.


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsubishi Electric to launch next-generation SiC inverter for railcars*
http://www.mitsubishielectric.com/news/2011/1003.html?cid=rss



> *Silicon carbide power modules enable more compact, energy-efficient and quiet railcar systems*
> Tokyo, October 3, 2011 - Mitsubishi Electric Corporation (TOKYO: 6503) announced today that it will launch a next-generation traction inverter system incorporating large-capacity silicon carbide (SiC) power modules. Railcar systems fitted with the traction inverter will achieve 30% energy savings, require less maintenance and emit less noise than conventional silicon (Si) power modules. The first commercial application, following a series of ongoing field tests starting January 2012, is expected to be in railcars of Tokyo Metro Co., Ltd..
> 
> Compared to Si-based power modules used in current traction inverters, the newly developed SiC power module offers a number of important improvements. In addition to 30% reduced power loss in the traction inverter, inverter size and weight have been reduced by 40% each.
> 
> The new inverter system also enhances the performance of regenerative brakes, which will lead to producing more regenerative electricity. Incorporating two 1,700V and 1,200A SiC chips, the new inverter's high-frequency switching capability also achieves 40% less power loss in the motor. Furthermore, the new inverter emits up to 6dB less noise compared to conventional models.
> 
> Railways are garnering renewed attention as a means of reduced-carbon transportation. Continued improvements in railcar equipment performance, including Mitsubishi Electric's new inverter system, are expected to lower the environmental impact of railways even further.


More pictures from Nikkei BP:

Newly-developed SiC inverter










Existing power module (left) versus newly-developed power module (right)










Each inverter is capable of powering four motors.










Reduced power loss in the motor










Approx. 30% reduced power loss across the entire railcar system



















These inverters are included in the new Ginza Line 1000 series.

In related news, Mitsubishi Electric is also building a new, five-story, 15,000 sq m production / R&D testing building at its Itami Works at the cost of ¥3.7 billion, gradually coming online starting in January 2014:
http://www.mitsubishielectric.co.jp/news/2011/0921.html

Their plan is to increase production capacity in the coming years to help them meet their target of annual revenues of ¥230 billion in FY2015. Products to be produced at the new building will include things like “train vision” products (i.e., LCDs and other passenger information displays inside trains), train information and control equipment, etc.


----------



## quashlo

*New station retail and hotel open at Kintetsu Kyōto Station*

The ongoing renovation of Kintetsu Kyōto Station reached two new milestones recently, with the opening of a new _ekinaka_ (station retail) facility on 2011.09.22 and the new Hotel Kintetsu Kyōto Station directly above the station on 2011.10.01.

The _ekinaka_ expands Kintetsu’s “Times” brand of station retail from the popular Saidaiji location to the railway’s Kyōto terminus at Kintetsu Kyōto Station. It’s a fairly small facility, though, with only 450 sq m of sales area and a total of only 11 stores (there were already 10 pre-renovation). It’s mostly food-related stores, as the target is salarymen who want to grab a meal on the way home. The railway invested about ¥140 million in the renovation, and hopes to increase annual sales from ¥800 million to ¥1.1 billion.

Next, some pics of the hotel post-opening:
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

Hotel is eight stories aboveground, 170 m long, and 10 m wide, with 328 rooms, targeting tourism and business guests, primarily focusing on women in their 20s and 30s. Total construction cost was about ¥12 billion. A JR Nara Line train is stopped at the foot of the building. Still amazed how they managed to fit this atop the station… :lol:










We can also confirm the progress being made on the new platform and track being added to the station directly underneath the building, which are supposed to open in spring of next year.










Pretty sweet access, as you just hop off the train and go straight to the hotel. New signage for the hotel is already up at these escalators just to the right of the faregates, as we peer across onto the trains waiting at the terminal’s bay platforms. Kintetsu Kyōto is a modest terminal at best, with only 90,000 daily boardings and alightings.










Down the escalators takes us to the hotel entrance.



















The hotel is also targeting railfans, as there are some pretty good views of the action at Kyōto Station from rooms, particularly the ones at the tip. On the other side, you also get views of Shinkansen trains.


----------



## quashlo

*Odakyū Line construction update*

Next, an update (2011.09.04) on one of the more impressive projects going on at the moment: the quadruple-tracking and grade-separation (undergrounding) of the Odakyū Odawara Line between Yoyogi Uehara and Umegaoka.

First, a cab view on an outbound train from Yoyogi Uehara to Umegaoka.

0:20: Departing Yoyogi Uehara, we can see the outbound tunnel portal and mostly complete ramp. As the preliminary undergrounding will make use of the outside (express) tracks, the temporary tracks currently being used by trains are being supported by steel frames that can eventually be dismantled, allowing them to construct the inside (local) tracks in the center.
0:30: We can also see the stub end of the Chiyoda Line storage tracks. These have finally reached their permanent position after being shifted to one side, then the other. The stub end will be higher than the surrounding Odakyū Line tracks, which need to dive down to enter the tunnel portals.





_Source: *okirakugoraku* on YouTube_

Next, the inbound direction.
0:15: We get a good view of the Umegaoka approach into the tunnel section. The tracks have been pushed out to the outbound side quite a bit. While it’s not enough to switch out both tracks at once, the outbound switchout shouldn’t take place much long after the inbound switchout.
0:30: We can see two of the tunnel portals here, although it doesn’t look like much else has been constructed on the approach yet.
3:05: Better view of the Chiyoda Line stub tracks and the outbound tunnel portal at Yoyogi Uehara. With six tracks (two going underground), this will be a pretty impressive sight when complete, similar to Nakano or Nerima.





_Source: *okirakugoraku* on YouTube_

Last in the Odakyū Line updates is the platform extension work at Minami-Shinjuku Station to allow 10-car trains to stop at the station. This is part of the plan to convert local trains to 10-car formations, substantially increasing capacity. 
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Inbound platform.
Construction of foundation and structural frame supporting the platform is complete, and they are now preparing the platform surface. The one section lagging behind is obstructed by an operating signal head that will need to be relocated, probably by suspending it from the platform canopy instead. Just beyond the station is the approach into Odakyū’s Shinjuku terminal, so the signal block lengths are pretty short.










Outbound platform.
Platform foundation work has begun.










They’re also expanding the canopy on the section of the platform immediately adjacent to the extension… Previously, only the section near the stairwell was covered.










Moving to the opposite (south) end of the platform, where they are finishing the area around the canopy pillars (we can see some curing sheets at the base of the pillars) as well as the wall paneling.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū Tōyoko Line construction updates: Part 1*

Some recent updates (2011.09.18) on the platform extension work, starting off with Naka-Meguro:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Outbound platform (for Yokohama and Motomachi–Chūkagai), southwest end (closer to Yokohama). On 2011.08.30, the Tōyoko Line side of the outbound platform at Naka-Meguro was shifted about five meters closer to Yokohama. Up until now, they have been working on the foundations and structural frame beneath the platform extension, so this just appears to be a temporary thing for now, as the section of new platform is no-frills and only covers the minimum area needed for passenger safety. Obviously, there was something preventing them from doing a permanent installation, so perhaps it has to do with the track alignment.










Opposite end of the outbound platform, closer to Shibuya. Apparently, they’ve discontinued use of a portion of the platform here (cordoned off by the blue fence). It’s likely the 5 m shift in stopping location was to get the rear end of the trains off the bridge girders spanning the Meguro River, probably in preparation to adjust their position and orientation.










The conductor’s monitors located at this platform end have also been shifted down, together with the platform striping / stickers indicating stopping location.










As they are making progress on upgrades to the viaduct, they are also moving forward with preparations to widen the platform. In this photo, we can see the parts of the platform edge, including the truncated dome tiles, have been replaced with temporary materials.










Inbound platform, southwest end.
A fair amount of progress has been made here, and judging from the edge tiles already in place, the next step is platform surfacing. It seems likely that they will want to shift the inbound platform down 5 m or so just like the outbound platform.










Opposite end, closer to Shibuya.
Behind the fence, we can see the progress on expanding the viaduct.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū Tōyoko Line construction updates: Part 2*

Next, Gakugei Daigaku, Jiyūgaoka, and Den’en Chōfu:
_Source: http://okiraku-goraku.com/_

Gakugei Daigaku, south end (closer to Yokohama).
The north end (closer to Shibuya) is mostly complete except for the platform tiles and surfacing, and it looks like they are about to start on the foundation and structural supports for the extensions at the south end.










Outbound tracks at Jiyūgaoka, north end.
The wooden blocks that had been laid down in the trackto allow wheeled construction machinery to access the ROW have been removed, so it seems like they’ve already made a lot of progress.










Outbound platform at Den’en Chōfu, north end.
Rebar is already assembled and they are in the process of pouring the concrete.










Inbound platform is the same story. Not too long before we see Seibu, Tōbu, and Tōkyō Metro trains rolling through in revenue service…


----------



## quashlo

*First Toei Ōedo Line 12-600 series delivered*

Missed this from over a month ago. The first 8-car unit was delivered by rail from the Kawasaki plant in Kōbe to Yokohama between 2011.08.26 and 2011.08.28, and from there by trailer truck to Tōkyō.

Toei Subway meets JR West as a DE10 diesel locomotive hauls the train along the San’yō Main Line through Kōbe (2011.08.26):





_Source: *gidayaba* on YouTube_

At Tsurumi in Kanagawa Prefecture, this time behind an EF65 electric locomotive. Looks strange on those giant bogies…





_Source: *tetu115* on YouTube_

Arrival at Yokohama Honmoku Freight Terminal on the Kanagawa Waterfront Railway, where the cars are uncoupled and lifted off the bogies and onto trailer trucks for final delivery to the Toei Subway yard (2011.08.28):





_Source: *QSANDQSAND* on YouTube_

Pics (2011.08.28 to 2011.09.01):
_Source: http://denshawotorou.blog73.fc2.com/_




























Passing underneath the elevated flyover outside Keikyū Kamata Station:



















Along the streets of late-night central Tōkyō:


----------



## quashlo

*New 30000 series for Ōsaka Municipal Subway Midōsuji Line begins testing*

During my busy stints with work the past two months, I completely missed this Kansai-area tidbit. The first 30000 series train for the Ōsaka Municipal Subway Midōsuji Line was delivered from Kinki Sharyō and has been undergoing multiple tests up and down the line, as well as on the through-servicing Kita-Ōsaka Express Line.

Scenes on the Midōsuji Line during the first day of testing (2011.08.18). Good to see they kept the awesome horn, although I wouldn’t have minded if they spruced up the interior a bit.





_Source: *ESoichiro* on YouTube_

Departing Momoyamadai Yard on the Kita-Ōsaka Express Line (2011.10.02) for more testing. Can also see a Polestar unit getting a wash in the upper left corner. 





_Source: *32602Fand3060F* on YouTube_

Testing complete on the Kita-Ōsaka Express Line, the unit was eventually returned to the Ōsaka Municipal Subway. Here it is passing Momoyamadai Station bound for Naka-Mozu Yard (2011.10.07):





_Source: *TheHekoayujp* on YouTube_

The first sets are supposed to enter service in December of this year, so not much longer before we can start riding them.


----------



## quashlo

*First unit of new N3000 series for Nagoya Municipal Subway Tsurumai Line delivered*

Completely blindsided by this, I think because they have yet to make a formal announcement… Anyways, the Nagoya Muncipal Subway Tsurumai Line will be getting new N3000 series trains to replace the aging 3000 series, which first debuted in 1977. The first units will enter service starting in March 2012. The first complete six-car unit was delivered from Hitachi’s plant in Yamaguchi Prefecture to Nagoya on 2011.10.08 and 2011.10.09.

Passing Hiroshima and Mukainada Stations in Hiroshima Prefecture (2011.10.08):





_Source: *KUMOKIHA* on YouTube_

Arrival in the Nagoya area, passing Kanayama Station on the Chūō Main Line / Tōkaidō Main Line (2011.10.09). I’m liking the clean lines and smooth sides, a hallmark of Hitachi A-Train stock.





_Source: *manaca1380* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*Train racing*

Can’t expect much in terms of video quality, but still fun to watch.

*San’yō Electric Railway Main Line vs. JR Kōbe Line* (Maiko Kōen → Akashi / San’yō Akashi)
Inside a San’yō Electric Railway through-service limited express (San’yō 5000 series), racing against a JR West 221 series rapid. The Hanshin (Ōsaka–Kōbe) corridor has some interesting competition between private railway and JR.





_Source: *epcmd* on YouTube_

*Hankyū Takarazuka Line vs. Hankyū Kōbe Line* (Umeda → Jūsō)
Some slow-speed intra-company racing on Hankyū’s six-track section between Umeda → Jūsō. Inside a Takarazuka Line express for Takarazuka, racing a Kōbe Line limited express for Shin-Kaichi.





_Source: *panacealand* on YouTube_

*JR Shōnan–Shinjuku Line vs. JR Tōhoku Main Line* (Akabane → Ōmiya)
Fast intra-company racing along the Tōhoku Main Line corridor between Tōkyō and Saitama. Station-to-station distances are quite large on this section, and local service is handled on a separate set of tracks (the Keihin–Tōhoku Line), so you can catch some long races here between long-distance commuter EMUs. Inside a Shōnan–Shinjuku Line rapid, racing a Tōhoku Main Line train (can’t tell if it’s Utsunomiya Line or Takasaki Line), both E231 series. In the end, it’s an easy win for the Shōnan–Shinjuku Line, which doesn’t need to make a stop at Urawa (at least not for another few years).





_Source: *Semboku3000kei* on YouTube_


----------



## quashlo

*World’s first wireless moving block signaling for urban railways deployed on Senseki Line*
http://www.asahi.com/national/jiji/JJT201110110056.html



> On October 11, JR East announced that it had rolled out operations of its new wireless-based ATACS train control system onto the Senseki Line in Miyagi Prefecture. The railway had been aiming to launch the system in March, but delayed the rollout as a result of the Great East Japan Earthquake and Typhoon No. 15, which traversed the whole of eastern Japan. According to the railway, this is the first practical application of such a system for an urban railway anywhere in the world.
> 
> The new system transmits information regarding the location of moving trains to base stations using wireless communications, adjusting train speed and managing the distance between trains. The system entered service on the approx. 17 km section of the Senseki Line between Aoba-dōri and Higashi-Shiogama Stations, beginning with the first trains on October 10.
> 
> While the program will be restricted to only the critical basic functions needed for train operations, starting in FY2012 the railway also plans to use the new system to control grade crossings and emergency speed restrictions during rainy weather and other situations. If a permanent installation is put into place, the railway says that ground-side equipment such as signals will no longer become obsolete.


Official press release is here:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2011/20111003.pdf

The new system was equipped onto the 16 trains running on this section, and JR East eventually hopes to expand this system to all trains in the Tōkyō area.

_JR East Technical Review_ paper on ATACS:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/e/development/tech/pdf_3/54-62.pdf


----------



## coth

quashlo said:


> The new system transmits information regarding the location of moving trains to base stations using wireless communications, adjusting train speed and managing the distance between trains.


system adjusting speed based on distance betweens train used in moscow metro since 1990's.

but what does mean wireless? trains are not connected to any communication wires


----------



## quashlo

Translation ambiguities. Just replace “wireless” with “radio-based” if you like.

Anyways, what you're describing for Moscow is a moving block system... That's not what's being described as "world's first", as many systems now use this type of signaling through CBTC (SelTrac, etc.). However, CBTC is mostly for subways and metros, where there is complete grade-separation. ATACS is more like the Japanese equivalent of ERTMS Level 3, which is intended for mainline railways.


----------



## quashlo

*Nankai 12000 series Southern Premium enters service: Part 1*

On 2011.09.01, the Nankai 12000 series _Southern Premium_ limited express entered revenue service. Manufactured by Tōkyū Corporation, this is Nankai Electric Railway’s newest limited express train, replacing aging 10000 series trains. Two 4-car trains (8 cars total) have been produced.

First set of pics (2011.09.01):
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/ma332inocin/_
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/ma332inocin/_



















The logo on the sides is a simplified version of the Nankai network, with the top dot representing Ōsaka Namba and the bottom dot representing Wakayama. The spur out to the island is the branch to Kansai International Airport.










LED destination signs
“Limited express _Southern_ for Namba (reserved seats)”










View outside the window on a cloudy day










Special ceremony:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/ma332inocin/_


----------



## quashlo

*Nankai 12000 series Southern Premium enters service: Part 2*

Interior:
_Source: http://blog.livedoor.jp/syashinbu_d/_










Deck area has security cameras, a first for reserved-seat limited expresses in the Kansai area.










Each car in the four-car unit has ten of these Sharp Plasmacluster air purifiers, another first for a major private railway. These should help inhibit virus activity and decompose bacteria and molds in the air.










Car No. 3
Each seat has its own power outlet, catering to business users on the go.










Passenger information displays are three-color LED scrolls.










Passage between Car No. 3 and Car No. 4. As is typical on limited expresses, there is a vending machine.










Car No. 4










Restroom sink










Wheelchair-accessible toilet


----------



## quashlo

*Nankai to redevelop Nankai Kaikan Building as office tower*

Earlier this year, we learned that Nankai Electric Railway was looking to replace one of its properties surrounding Nankai Namba Station, specifically the Nankai Kaikan Building. While it’s directly connected to Nankai’s terminal complex, it’s a very small building that doesn’t quite capture the full development potential of the site. 

Recently, the railway finalized its vision for the redevelopment, which would demolish the existing low-story structure on the site and replace it with a 29-story, 155 m office tower at the cost of approx. ¥40 billion. Nankai is hoping to secure a department store, mall, or other large-scale retail facility for the eight-floor building podium, and is also considering some entertainment facilities targeting foreigners. They are also targeting foreign firms as potential tenants in the office tower, citing the direct connection to Kansai International Airport via the Nankai Main Line. Construction is supposed to start in 2016 and finish in 2018.

Pics:
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

The building in question is the short one with the “Nankai” logo atop. 



















I’m a bit surprised the city is able to handle the volume of new development going on currently, much of it railway-related… First, Umeda by JR and Hankyū, then Tennōji / Abeno by Kintetsu, and now Namba by Nankai. Should be interesting to see how things work out in the coming years as all these developments come online.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

trainrover said:


> -- Japan? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ^^ clickable (redirected...)​​
> If this is trick videography, which I suspect it be, then it's very clever, or else locals' unfazed reactions leave me incredulous :uh:


I've seen pets on trains here but I think in general the rule is that pets must be inside a portable kennel, container, etc. The same goes for bicycles, they must be inside a bag or case in order to be taken onto trains.




trainrover said:


> You mean Tokyo. Please tell us, what more unusual occurrences happen on inner-city trains around that country?


Coincidentally, today Aum Shinrikyo member Seiichi Endo was sentenced to death for the 1995 Tokyo Metro Sarin Gas Attack which killed 13 and injured over 6,000: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarin_gas_attack_on_the_Tokyo_subway


----------



## trainrover

First time ever, having unwonted harm trivialised to unusualness for me ...


----------



## Alargule

^^ Indeed, the subcapitalist paradigm of consensus and textual neocapitalist theory do pre-empt such innuendo.


----------



## trainrover

Fish translator?


----------



## quashlo

*Fukuoka City reveals preliminary station location and design plans for Nanakuma Line extension to Hakata*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/111108/fkk11110802050000-n1.htm



> In regards to the proposed extension of the Fukuoka City Subway Nanakuma Line (Hashimoto – Tenjin Minami, 12 km) and direct connection into Hakata Station, on November 7 Hakata City revealed plans to establish a new station near Canal City Hakata (Hakata Ward, Fukuoka City) in the approximate midpoint of the extension alignment. The new terminal of the extension at Hakata Station will be directly connected to the Airport Line’s Hakata Station platforms, and passengers will be able to transfer without having to pass through faregates.
> 
> The news was revealed at the November 7 session of the City Council’s Transport Strategy Special Committee.
> 
> According to the city’s plans, the extension covers an approx. 1.6 km route from Tenjin Minami Station underneath Kokutai Dōro and Hakata Ekimae-dōri, and new stations would be established near Canal City Hakata and at Hakata Station.
> 
> The new station near Canal City Hakata would be established at the southeast side of the intersection of Kokutai Dōro and Hakata Ekimae-dōri. The station would be close to the East Building annex to Canal City that opened in late September, as well as to Kushida Shrine and tourist areas where traditional townhouses still remain, and the city believes that the extension will improve access to both the Tenjin and Hakata areas. The name of the station is as yet undecided.
> 
> The Nanakuma Line’s Hakata Station would be constructed underneath the station plaza outside the Hakata Exit of the station, connected to the Airport Line’s Hakata Station platforms by an approx. 150 m long passage.
> 
> The total project cost of the extension is approx. ¥45 billion. The city is aiming for a groundbreaking in FY2014 and an opening in FY2020.
> 
> The Nanakuma Line opened in February 2005, and daily ridership is approx. 63,000 (FY2010), falling far short of the original target of 110,000.
> 
> As a result, the city planned the extension with the aim of improving convenience. After analyzing a total of four alignments—the Tenjin Minami – Hakata route, a Tenjin Minami – Nakasu–Kawabata – waterfront route (approx. 2.3 km), a Tenjin Minami – Nakasu–Kawabata route (approx. 1.2 km), and a Yakuin – Hakata route (approx. 2.5 km)—the city determined that an extension to Hakata Station was best from a construction cost and profitability standpoint.
> 
> The city is forecasting approx. 21,000 new passengers as a result of the Hakata extension.


Canal City is technically only about ten minutes walking distance from Nakasu–Kawabata Station on the Airport Line, but a station much closer to the complex should be a big boon for them. The location of station exits hasn’t been determined yet, but there are plans to construct underground passages connecting directly to Canal City.

The total forecasted ridership on the extension is 68,000 passengers daily, some portion of which is probably people who currently take the Airport Line between Tenjin and Hakata. The extension is expected to begin earning operational profits six years after opening.

I also have a lot of pictures of the new Hakata Station and the Nanakuma Line from my visit to Fukuoka and will post those eventually once I get around to it.


----------



## quashlo

*First round of service improvements for unification of Tōkyō Metro and Toei Subway announced*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tokyo/20111103/CK2011110302000036.html



> A plan to improve passenger service with an eye towards unification of the Tōkyō Metro and Toei Subway has begun moving. Starting with the demolition of the wall at Kudanshita Station separating the Tōkyō Metro Hanzōmon Line and Toei Shinjuku Line platforms, the ¥70 transfer discount at transfer stations will be expanded to include the Tōkyō Metro Hibiya Line’s Akihabara Station and the Toei Shinjuku Line’s Iwamotochō Station. A “Faregate Passage Service” that allows one system’s passengers to pass through the other system’s platforms for free will also be introduced. These measures will all be executed by FY2013.
> 
> The Faregate Passage Service will be offered at two stations: (1) Ichigaya Station (Tōkyō Metro Namboku Line and Yūrakuchō Line; Toei Shinjuku Line), and (2) Kōrakuen Station (Tōkyō Metro Marunouchi Line and Namboku Line) / Kasuga Station (Toei Ōedo Line and Mita Line). By allowing one company’s passengers to use the other company’s platforms and passages, users will be able to use the closest station exit to their destination, without the fear of getting wet on rainy days.
> 
> For example, in (1), users at Ichigaya Station can start at the Toei Subway’s Ichigaya Station underneath Yasukuni-dōri and pass through Metro passages to exit from the station exit along Sotobori-dōri above the Namboku Line. In (2), Mita Line users can reach the Tōkyō Dome exit by passing through the Ōedo Line and Namboku Line platforms.
> 
> The addition of Akihabara Station and Iwamotochō Station to the list of transfer stations is the 31st such example within Tōkyō Prefecture. The two stations are separated by approx. 150 m, and up until now have not been officially considered transfer stations, requiring passengers to pay the base fare for both systems when transferring. As one example, a trip between Ueno and Kudanshita that currently takes ¥330 will be reduced to ¥260.
> 
> In the Committee for the Unification of the Subway System in February of this year, Tōkyō Metro and the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government agreed to demolish the walls separating both the platform and station concourse levels at Kudanshita Station. The two parties also continued discussions on expanding the transfer discount.
> 
> Vice-Governor Inose Naoki, who is leading the effort, indicated his intention to continue the effort towards unification of the two systems: “The demolition of the walls at Kudanshita Station is one milestone in the unification of the subway network. Our efforts have created visible results.”
> 
> _Vice-Governor Inose Naoki explains the walls separating the platforms at Kudanshita Station._


In terms of improving transfers through the Faregate Passage Service and hard improvements, there are also continuing discussions on the situations at Hongō Sanchōme Station (Tōkyō Metro Marunouchi Line and Toei Subway Ōedo Line) and Roppongi Station (Tōkyō Metro Hibiya Line and Toei Subway Ōedo Line).

Some images of the Faregate Passage Service from the Tōkyō Metro press release.

Red = Current route
Blue = Future alternative route with Faregate Passage Service

Kasuga Station



















Ichigaya Station


----------



## quashlo

*Movement begins on Kamakama Line proposal to connect Kamata and Keikyū Kamata Stations, improve access to Haneda*
http://www.j-cast.com/2011/11/20113525.html



> Tōkyū Corporation has entered into discussions with locals in order to construct a new rail line—the Kamakama Line (New Airport Line)—connecting Tōkyū’s Kamata Station and Keihin Electric Express Railway’s Keikyū Kamata Station.
> 
> The Kamakama Line proposal has already been recommended by the National Government’s Transport Policy Council for groundbreaking by 2015, and Tōkyū Corporation, Keihin Electric Express Railway, the National Government, the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government, Ōta Ward, and the Japan Railway Construction, Transport and Technology Agency (JRTT) have been investigating the project as part of a working group.
> 
> *Improving convenience of access to Haneda Airport*
> In regards to the Kamakama Line, Tōkyū Corporation says, “We’ve just revealed the plans to construct the line to locals, and we are only just beginning discussions.” Local jurisdiction Ōta Ward says it hopes that the project can win the approval of all stakeholders.
> 
> Kamata Station is served by the JR Keihin–Tōhoku Line and Tōkyū’s Ikegami Line and Tamagawa Line, and transferring between JR and Tōkyū is easy. However, Kamata Station on the JR and Tōkyū lines is separated by about 800 m from Keikyū Kamata Station, and users have been complaining about the inconvenient transfers.
> 
> Keikyū Kamata Station connects to Haneda Airport. Tōkyū hopes to increase the convenience of accessing Haneda Airport, with the new line allowing direct service onto the Keikyū network to connect to Haneda.
> 
> Tōkyū users and residents living in neighborhoods along the Tōyoko Line, such as the Den’en Chōfu (Ōta Ward) and Futako–Tamagawa (Setagaya Ward) areas, will no longer need to transit via Shinagawa Station in order to reach Haneda Airport.
> 
> According to the plan, the Tōkyū Tamagawa Line platforms at Kamata Station would be rebuilt underground. Meanwhile, the section of the Keikyū Airport Line from Ōtorii Station to Keikyū Kamata Station would be rebuilt underground and extended all the way to Kamata Station, connecting directly with the underground platforms at Kamata Station. Passengers will be able to make cross-platform transfers at the new underground platforms at Kamata Station.
> 
> Ōta Ward officials explain, “The gauge differs between the Tōkyū lines and Keikyū lines. While introduction of new rolling stock such as a variable-gauge train that can run on multiple track gauges is under consideration, at this current time, we feel that an alternative that requires passengers to transfer is the more realistic option.”
> 
> While a variable-gauge train is currently being developed for the under-construction Nagasaki route of the Kyūshū Shinkansen, there are some who question the safety of the technology when used inside running trains. In addition, there are not a few issues left to be resolved, including the impacts to local residents and businesses—the Kamakama Line will require securing right-of-way, even if only for a mere 800 m.


Ōta Ward released the results of the FY2010 implementation study for the Kamakama Line on 2011.11.17:
http://www.city.ota.tokyo.jp/seikatsu/sumaimachinami/koutsu/kamakamasen/h22sinnkuukousenntyousa.html

*Details*
Length: 3.1 km
Total project cost: Approx. ¥108 billion
Forecasted average daily ridership: Approx. 41,100 (Approx. 16,400 Airport-related passengers and 24,700 urban passengers)

Complete project payoff: 24 years after opening
Benefit-cost ratios: 1.5 (30 years after opening), 1.7 (50 years after opening)

Sensitivity analysis:
Complete payoff assuming 10% reduction in project cost: 21 years after opening
Complete payoff assuming 10% increase in project cost: 28 years after opening
Complete payoff assuming 10% reduction in ridership: 33 years after opening
Complete payoff assuming 10% increase in ridership: 19 years after opening

Image excerpts:

Map
Green = Tōkyū Tamagawa Line
Red = New Airport Line (Kamakama Line)
Blue = Keikyū Airport Line










The line will be single-track, but that shouldn’t be a problem given the short distances involved and will probably help to keep the costs down a bit.










Geographical distribution of monetary benefit.
The line will substantially benefit Ōta Ward and residents along the Tōkyū network. There is also a noticeable benefit along the Fukutoshin Line to Wakō-shi and beyond onto the Tōbu Tōjō Line and Seibu Ikebukuro Line.










Geographical distribution of travel time savings benefit










Geographical distribution of transfer elimination.
Areas along the Tōbu Tōjō Line and Seibu Ikebukuro Line would have one transfer eliminated.










Ridership origin


----------



## quashlo

I recently returned from a 2.5-week trip and have a few pictures... I’ll gradually post them in bits as I get them processed. While railfanning was not a major objective of the trip, I did manage to get quite a few snaps of the trains and stations.

First up is Narita Airport stuff (2011.10.29):

Airport Terminal 2 Station, Keisei ticket counters:


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

And just to the right are the JR ticket counters:


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

As I was planning on taking JR, first thing I did was purchase a 入場券 (station entry-only ticket) for the Keisei / Sky Access platforms. Because there’s two different paid areas (one for Keisei and one for Sky Access), it can get a bit confusing, but they’ve color coded things, with blue for Keisei and orange for Sky Access.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

I really didn’t have a need to visit the Keisei half of the station, so it was straight to the Sky Access platforms for me. 


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Signage is all orange:


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Peering over the fencing onto the Keisei half of the platforms. A bit lonely, but to be expected now that the Skyliner has been shifted off the Keisei Main Line and onto the Sky Access Line.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

LED information boards:


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

_Skyliner 28_ for Keisei Ueno arriving… I kind of wanted to test out the Skyliner, but I had so many other things to do and not enough time. With a JR pass already purchased and a hotel in Ikebukuro, it just made much more sense to go with the N’EX.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Side destination signs are full-color LED:


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

If I remember correctly, the Keisei half of the platform is actually not long enough for eight-car formations, and some cars jut into the Sky Access half of the platform. I didn’t stick around for that, though.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Benches feature _kabuki_ face painting styles:


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Opposite platform / track is JR. With improvements to the station, Keisei / Sky Access share two tracks and an island platform, but JR only has a single platform.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Six-car Keisei Main Line limited express:


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

12-car _Narita Express_ arrives on the JR side:


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

This 6-car half goes to Yokohama, the other to Shinjuku. Other trains terminate as far as Ōmiya, Ōfuna, Takao, and Ikebukuro.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Not sure what these are, but I like them.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## AG

That last bit of artwork at Airport Terminal 2 looks like a row of torii gates.


----------



## Blackraven

Oh yeah, I forgot that there are two train companies operating at Narita Airport (just like Haneda Airport with Tokyo Monorail and Keikyu).

Btw, what's the difference between Narita Express and Keisei Skyliner?

P.S.
Oh and are there any plans to install platform screen doors or platform gates at train stations of Narita Airport?

Based on crude info I've gathered, here is the current status so far regarding platform doors/platform gates on the five airport hubs/first class airports in Japan:

1) Tokyo Narita - none
2) Tokyo Haneda - only on Tokyo Monorail; none on Keikyu platform(s)
3) Kansai International Airport Osaka - none 
4) Osaka International Airport (Itami) - none (Osaka Monorail)
5) Chubu Centrair Airport (Aichi area) - none (Nagoya Railroad/Meitetsu)

So yeah, any plans on installation of doors and gates?


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

quashlo said:


> _Skyliner 28_ for Keisei Ueno arriving… I kind of wanted to test out the Skyliner, but I had so many other things to do and not enough time. With a JR pass already purchased and a hotel in Ikebukuro, it just made much more sense to go with the N’EX.
> 
> 
> Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr
> 
> Side destination signs are full-color LED:
> 
> 
> Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Part of Keisei Narita Sky Access was built on planned Narita Shinkansen (high-speed rail of JNR between Tokyo and Narita Airport), that was cancelled in 1987, right?

Ah, very nice pics! It's sad to know that there aren't flights from Brazil (my country) to Japan, since JAL finished the flight São Paulo-New York-Narita in 2011...


----------



## coth

There are tones of planes from Sao Paulo to Narita at every taste - via New York, via Washington, via Istanbul, via Frankfurt etc etc

List of airlines with full own flight (with one change) from Yandex Tickets
- Lufthansa
- American Airlines
- Air China
- Swiss International Air Lines
- Japan Airlines
- Korean Air
- Qatar Airways
- South African Airways
- Emirates
- Delta Airlines
- United Airlines

Cheapest of nearest flights is Qatar Airways QR 922/QR 802 via Doha 04:20, November 28 local time ~$1490 econom class (no info on hidden payments)
http://ticket.yandex.ru/variants/?f...nomy&oneway=on&currency=USD#stationTo=9600455


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> So yeah, any plans on installation of doors and gates?


Installing platform gates at terminal stations is a low priority due to the _low approach speeds_ of trains. More important is at intermediate stations where trains pass through at full speeds, or have high approach speeds before stopping. You have to remember also, the wide variety of rolling stock with different door spacing that is the reality of railway operations. There are efforts underway to design barriers that have moveable/adjustable doors that adjust to specific car types, however.

By the way, a big deal is made about platform barriers being installed/not installed in Japan, but how about the UK?- after all, it also universally uses high platform loading (in fact Japan adopted the practice from them, rather than the low platform practice of the US or Germany, who also helped build Japan's first railways).


----------



## quashlo

Blackraven said:


> 1) Tokyo Narita - none
> 2) Tokyo Haneda - only on Tokyo Monorail; none on Keikyu platform(s)
> 3) Kansai International Airport Osaka - none
> 4) Osaka International Airport (Itami) - none (Osaka Monorail)
> 5) Chubu Centrair Airport (Aichi area) - none (Nagoya Railroad/Meitetsu)


Corrections / amendments:

Keikyū has platform doors at the Haneda Airport International Terminal Station.
Ōsaka Airport Station has (fixed) platform fencing. 
Installation of platform doors is (rightfully) being prioritized at stations which serve many times more passengers than the typical airport station. The issues related to rolling stock design mentioned by *k.k.jetcar* are a major obstacle for airports (1), (3), and (5), as they are served by both limited express and standard commuter EMUs that have entirely different seating configurations, carlengths, and door placement.


----------



## quashlo

AG said:


> That last bit of artwork at Airport Terminal 2 looks like a row of torii gates.


You're right... Thanks for pointing that out. :lol:



Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Part of Keisei Narita Sky Access was built on planned Narita Shinkansen (high-speed rail of JNR between Tokyo and Narita Airport), that was cancelled in 1987, right?


Yes.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

coth said:


> There are tones of planes from Sao Paulo to Narita at every taste - via New York, via Washington, via Istanbul, via Frankfurt etc etc
> 
> List of airlines with full own flight (with one change) from Yandex Tickets
> - Lufthansa
> - American Airlines
> - Air China
> - Swiss International Air Lines
> - Japan Airlines
> - Korean Air
> - Qatar Airways
> - South African Airways
> - Emirates
> - Delta Airlines
> - United Airlines
> 
> Cheapest of nearest flights is Qatar Airways QR 922/QR 802 via Doha 04:20, November 28 local time ~$1490 econom class (no info on hidden payments)
> http://ticket.yandex.ru/variants/?f...nomy&oneway=on&currency=USD#stationTo=9600455


But, JAL was the only airline that flight São Paulo-Tokyo without change of plane. Today, many people flight from Brazil to Japan via Lufthansa (with change in Frankfurt) and British (via Heathrow).


----------



## quashlo

*Kume Sekkei tapped for Vietnam’s first station-area mixed-use development*
http://www.nikkeibp.co.jp/article/news/20111118/290856/



> Kume Sekkei has been tapped by Vietnam Railways (VNR) to provide program management services related to Hanoi Urban Metro Line 1.
> 
> “We will succeed in creating Vietnam’s first mixed-use development surrounding Hanoi Station, giving a face to the country’s capital,” remarked VNR chairman Nguyen Huu Bang at a press conference opened jointly with Kume Sekkei during a visit to Japan in early November.
> 
> The existing Hanoi Station, primarily served by long-distance intercity rail lines, will be elevated together with the construction of the new Metro Line 1. Kume Sekkei will serve as an advisor on project implementation, fundraising, and other tasks for stationside development at five major stations on Line 1, including Hanoi Station. VNR and Kume Sekkei will hammer out the specifics of the tasks involved and the associated price before finalizing a formal contract before the end of the year.
> 
> Line 1 is a 28 km, 16-station line running north-south through Hanoi, and VNR will serve as project lead, constructing the line using yen loans.
> 
> In September 2009, VNR signed a contract with a consortium comprised of Japan Transportation Consultants (HQ: Taitō Ward, Tōkyō), the Japan Railway Technical Service, JR East Consultants, and others, moving forward with design of the station buildings and aerial structures for the 15-km first phase of the line, which includes Hanoi Station. VNR plans to award a contract to a contractor in 2012, breaking ground in 2013 and completing the project in 2018.
> 
> In addition to the elevated Line 1 station, other plans for Hanoi Station involve the underground station for Metro Line 3 and the 1,600 km high-speed railway connecting all the way to Ho Chi Minh City in southern Vietnam. The Hanoi People’s Committee will serve as project lead for the Line 3 project, and construction has already begun with official development assistance (ODA) from France.
> 
> However, redevelopment of the area around stations is out-of-scope for the design work for each line, and without an “orchestrator” to bring the entire picture together, VNR was beginning to feel a little uneasy.
> 
> *”I want to bring in Japan’s top-of-the-line knowhow”*
> Several plans for Hanoi Staion have already been put on the table, including construction of two 25-story office buildings outside the station, preservation of the existing station building for use as a museum and hotel, and construction of retail facilities inside the station. All are targeting a completion together with Line 1 in 2018.
> 
> In his latest visit to Japan, Chairman Bang toured JR Nagoya Station and central Tōkyō’s Ebisu Garden Place. “I want to bring in Japan’s top-of-the-line redevelopment knowhow to Hanoi Station. Offices, hotels, and retail facilities will boost our revenue, and I hope they will contribute to the good of society.”
> 
> Chairman Bang requested that Kume Sekkei offer its assistance in “organizing a consortium of investors and developers and attracting tenants, with an eye towards PPP (public-private partnership) projects.”
> 
> In March 2009, Kume Sekkei established its local Hanoi office, Kume Design Asia (KDA). The firm is building its experience, successfully winning design contracts from an investors’ group for a hospital and from a publicly-owned urban development company for high-rise housing.
> 
> “In addition to the experience and trust we’ve established through these projects, I believe that our neutral stance as a company whose capital and organizational structure are independent (from developers and other interests) was a key factor in being selected,” remarks Kume Sekkei president Yamada Yukio.
> 
> *Eliminating chronic congestion through railways and orbital roads*
> Hanoi currently suffers from problems related to the rapid spread of automobiles and motorbikes, including chronic roadway congestion and frequent road accidents. The city’s critical tasks are construction of railways and other public transit systems, orbital roads, and new towns to take in the flux of residents moving to the suburbs.
> 
> The city has plans to open five urban metro lines by 2020. According to the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), the mode share of railways for trips within the city is forecasted to increase from the current 0% to 12% in 2020.
> 
> *Keihan Electric Railway also involved*
> Japan is providing financial support for construction of both Line 1 and Line 2 through yen loans. In March 2011, Line 2 project lead Hanoi Urban Metro Bureau signed a contract for design work with a consortium comprised of Oriental Consultants, Katahira & Engineers International, Tōnichi Consultants, and others.
> 
> For Line 5, for which no investors had yet been identified, the Japan Railway Technical Service, Keihan Electric Railway, and the Nomura Research Institute submitted a joint proposal for a PPP project using yen loans. In June 2011, JICA selected the three firms’ proposal and contracted out the initial study for the project.
> 
> Line 5 will stretch a total of 35 km and connect the central city with Hoa Lac Hi-tech Park, an industrial campus in western Hanoi. Keihan Electric Railway judged that it could make use of knowhow in operations and administration of the railway after construction, station services, daily maintenance tasks, and other duties.
> 
> In addition, Keihan signed a business agreement with Vietnamese developer Kinh Bac City Development. It’s believed that the railway will offer its assistance in necessary localized studies such as demand forecasting, as well as trackside development.
> 
> As Hanoi’s urban metro project has different project leads for each of the lines, it’s expected that coordination between the various plans on issues such as connections at interchange stations and redevelopment around stations could run into difficulties. There are also fears that the project costs for Line 1 and Line 2, which both run through existing urbanized areas, could escalate as a result of difficulties in acquiring land.
> 
> Japanese firms will be put to the test to show whether or not they can take advantage of their skills in coordinating between the government and residents, honed over many years in the domestic market.
> 
> _Chairman Nguyen Huu Bang explains the redevelopment plan for the area around Hanoi Station, comparing to documents related to JR Nagoya Station. On the right is Kume Sekkei president Yamada Yukio. (Photo courtesy of Nikkei Architecture)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Rendering of the area around Hanoi Station. While design of the elevated station building is proceeding apace, plans for office buildings and other redevelopment outside the station are still in the blueprint stage. (Photo courtesy of Nikkei Architecture)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Plans for the area around Hanoi Station. (Photo courtesy of Nikkei Architecture)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The current Hanoi Station. (Photo courtesy of VNR)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Transport modes within Hanoi. Actual 2005 mode shares (left) and forecasted 2020 mode shares (right). Currently, the public transit share is extremely small. BRT (bus rapid transit) refers to a high-volume, high-speed bus system where buses run on exclusive rights of way. (Courtesy of JICA)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Overview of transport infrastructure construction projects financed by yen loans (as of October 2010). Hanoi Station is located below center of the map. (Courtesy of JICA)_


----------



## trainrover

Japan:?




^^ mute! :wallbash:​


----------



## quashlo

*Japan Delhi Metro's knight in shining armour again*
http://www.rediff.com/business/slid...s-knight-in-shining-armour-again/20111031.htm



> Sharp jump in soft loans to help DMRC finance surge in construction cost.
> 
> Phase-III of the Delhi Metro’s rail network, work on which is to commence soon, will see a jump in borrowing from the Japanese government’s aid agency, in line with a rise in the cost of construction.
> 
> Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC) is under pressure to deliver on a major network expansion, but the cost of construction is set to almost double, to Rs 303 crore a km, for each line in the third phase. While the percentage contribution of Japan International Cooperation Agency (Jica) in funding DMRC’s projects is to decrease from 60 per cent in phase-I to 50 per cent in phase-III, the borrowing in absolute terms is set to jump three-fold, to Rs 17,621 crore.
> 
> Jica is the Japanese government agency for extending technical and financial assistance for projects in developing nations. Its loan to DMRC does not come with any strings attached on awarding contracts to a Japanese company, according to a senior official.
> 
> Phase-III is to add 116 km more to the present 180 km. Jica’s contribution was to come down to 40 per cent of the overall project cost of Rs 35,242 crore (initial estimates). However, it has since agreed to fund half the project cost for the third phase, which becomes operational in 2015. “This comes as a major relief and good news for us. This is an indication of the trust the Japanese government has in DMRC’s repayment capacity and sound project financials,” Mangu Singh, director (works) at DMRC told Business Standard. Singh is also the choice for next chief of DMRC when the veteran incumbent, E Sreedharan, retires as managing director on December 31.
> 
> DMRC had constructed a 65-km network in phase-I, with an investment of Rs 10,571 crore. Around 60 per cent of this —Rs 6,342 crore — came from Jica, in the form of long-term debt. Of the rest, 28 per cent was provided by the Union government and the Delhi government as equity. In phase-II, while the overall project cost almost doubled to Rs 19,131 crore, Jica’s contribution came down to 49 per cent (Rs 9,374 crore) and the equity contribution from the government went up to 50 per cent of the total cost.
> 
> A major reason for the huge jump in per-km cost of construction from Rs 162 crore in phase-I to Rs 303 crore in phase-III is the ambitious plan to increase the underground component in the network, to avoid land acquisition issues. While the underground component accounted for 20 per cent of route length in phase-I and 27 per cent in phase-II, underground lines would account for around 40 per cent of the rail network in phase-III.
> 
> The cost of construction came down to Rs 153 crore per km in phase-II, as compared to Rs 162 crore in phase-I, despite an increase in the share of the underground component from 20 per cent in the first phase to 27 per cent in the second. This was achieved by efficient project management, said Singh. “Unbundling of contracts and a higher number of domestic contractors allowed us to pull down per-km cost of construction in the second phase,” he said.
> 
> Jica’s loan of Rs 6,342 crore for phase-I had come at an annual interest rate between 1.3 and 2.3 per cent. The entire project was completed in 2002 and the loan amount disbursed in six tranches between 1998 and 2005. The Rs 9,374-crore loan from Jica for phase-II was finalised at an annual rate between 1.2 and 1.4 per cent. For the third phase, too, DMRC expects the loan to flow in five or six tranches, at roughly the same rate.
> 
> DMRC’s annual outgo to the Japanese government on loan repayment is around Rs 250 crore, around 45 per cent of its total annual income. While this outgo is being met by DMRC on its own, it leaves the company with no funds to provide for depreciation reserves. A government official, who did not want to be named, said in the years to come, the company would have to look for ways to restructure its finances.


----------



## quashlo

*Can Japan ride the wave of Indian metro investment?*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/topic/ar...E2E3E2E5E0E4E2;o=9694E0EAE2E1E0E2E3E2E5E0E4E3



> Japan, aiming to expand its infrastructure exports, has set its eyes on India, a country lagging in its infrastructure investment. In particular, construction of urban rapid railways (metros) is taking place in cities across India. Japan, which is offering financial assistance through low-interest loans from the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA), wants to increase contracts for its firms, but winning bids isn’t an easy task. I investigated the issues, focusing on the example of one company that succeeding in winning a contract after a succession of losses.
> 
> *Goal is “Japanese standard”*
> On October 20, a portion of the metro network in Bengaluru (Bangalore) in the southern state of Karnataka opened for service. This marks the third metro to open in India, following after systems in Delhi and the like. “It’s just as smooth as Japanese subways or the Yamanote Line, no?” remarked a grinning Chief Electrical Engineer Mallya for operator Bangalore Metro Rail Corporation, inside the lead car of the first train to run as part of the opening ceremonies.
> 
> The Bangalore Metro, aiming for Japanese service standards, sports trains supplied by a consortium comprised of Korean railcar manufacturer Hyundai Rotem, electrical equipment manufacturer Mitsubishi Electric, and others. The signaling system was awarded to a consortium of France’s Alstom and Sumitomo Corporation. As shown in the graph, Japanese firms were involved in over 20 percent of the project cost (excluding land acquisition costs).
> 
> Japan’s share may seem fairly high at first glance, but in truth, it’s the opposite. The wins have been with consortiums from firms in other countries, so Japan’s “piece of the pie” has been quite small. And this despite the fact that 20 percent of the total project costs are being financed through JICA yen loans. In the Chennai Metro, also being financed with yen loans, contracts awarded to European firms amount to over 50 percent of the total share. “Especially with the Great East Japan Earthquake, people are beginning to question the real value of these yen loans,” says JICA, but expanding the Japanese share is an issue for not only Japanese firms but also the entire country.
> 
> *A successful win after a series of losses*
> “We kept losing bids left and right… I can’t even recall how many times we lost,” says Ōshima Hideo, Executive Officer for major signaling systems manufacturer Nippon Signal and the man responsible for leading the company’s international projects department. In addition to China, Taiwan, and Turkey, Ōshima lost bids with Indian metros for Delhi Metro Phase 2 (automatic faregates), Bengaluru (automatic faregates), and Kolkata (signaling system). But in March of this year, he was successful in winning a contract for automatic faregates for Chennai, without outside firms. Praise has come from outside the company, with some officials recognizing Nippon Signal as the first Japanese manufacturer to win a contract for a key portion of work on an Indian metro.
> 
> Ōshima credits an “aggressive cost analysis” for the successful win. “If we liken Japanese faregates to a Benz, what we will be providing Chennai is a _kei car_” says Ōshima, who whittled down the specs to the bare minimum and brought down the cost.
> 
> *Making it easier to find no-name partners*
> One other secret behind realizing the low costs is teaming up with multiple “strategic partners”. In particular, Ōshima says that one key factor was a domestic-oriented IT firm in a developing country outside of India that he had discovered on his own. While he won’t reveal the details, using a “certain functionality” offered by the firm “substantially reduced” the contract value compared to assembling the products with only Nippon Signal components. The total cost was kept to around ¥2 billion. As a plus, Ōshima says that Nippon Signal’s share of the profits hasn’t dropped significantly as a result of the process.
> 
> Ōshima also paid heed to an assessment of the factors behind Nippon Signal’s past losing bids. In June of last year, the company lost the bid for Kolkata’s signaling system on a 1.3% price difference with Italy’s Ansaldo. However, one factor in the loss was the fluctuation in exchange rates due to the Greece crisis. Yen appreciation continued as the cost proposals were examined, and the rupee-denominated contract value escalated. Another factor was the high reliance on exports from Japan, which resulted in a high share of yen-denominated portions in Nippon Signal’s bid.
> 
> *Need for localization*
> Meanwhile, Ansaldo’s localized production share is high. According to Ōshima’s estimates, Ansaldo’s rupee-denominated share was 73% of their total bid, handily beating Nippon Signal’s 38%. Whether it’s automobiles or home electronics, the higher the share of localized production, the cheaper the products can be produced in developing countries and the more price-competitive the company can be. Ōshima learned the lesson that increasing localized production was a critical element in terms of both costs and as hedge against risks of exchange rate fluctuations lurking from the time between submittal of bid documents and examination of the cost proposals. In the Chennai bid, Ōshima teamed with an Indian firm, increasing the rupee-denominated share to 54% of the total bid (the highest of any of the bidding firms) and winning the contract.
> 
> And yet, there are still limits to localization. Two years ago, Ōshima visited the remote countryside two to three hours by car from Kolkata to look at Ansaldo’s facilities, only to find a small signal equipment manufacturer housed in a building “decked in wet underwear hanging out to dry”. It appeared as if the Italian firm had contracted out assembly or inspection to the local company. “It was difficult to imagine a large corporation like Ansaldo working out of a building like that,” says Ōshima.
> 
> *Standards business*
> European firms also have an edge in terms of standards. First, European consulting companies win the consulting contract, adding European standards such as safety certification to the prerequisites in the metro bid. European manufacturers then demonstrate their experience in meeting the very same European standards to win the contract. Since the 1990s, European countries have been moving forward with standardization, recognizing its critical importance in the construction and operation of railways crossing national borders. European firms now bring these standards to India, putting Japanese firms at a disadvantage. While JICA takes advantage of text refinements like “safety certification *equivalent* to European standards” in yen loan projects to prevent the disqualification of Japanese firms, Ōshima says, “Japanese firms need the ingenuity and will to push Japan’s standards as international standards.”
> 
> “We will construct metros in cities with a population of two million or more,” says Kamal Nath, India’s Minister of Urban Development. According to the Ministry of Urban Development, there were 13 cities with a population of 2,000,000 or more in 2001, including the four shown in the graph. However, in this year’s population census (unofficial) there are as many as 22 such regions in the western state of Maharashtra alone. India is seeing increasing urbanization and the increasing popularity of private automobiles, leading to roadway congestion that gets worse every year. As a result, it’s expected that the need for construction of metro systems will grow in the future.
> 
> Because of this, there’s no need to be pessimistic and say that Japanese firms are “late to the game”. There’s still plenty of chances left. Nippon Signal’s trial-and-error process, facilitated by a thorough self-evaluation process and an appetite for work that stretches to all parts of the world, is one definitive step towards increasing Japan’s infrastructure exports.
> 
> _The scale of Japan’s contracts in India’s metro projects is not increasing as fast as had been hoped. (The Bangalore Metro in southern India, which partially opened on October 20)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Value of contracts awarded to Japanese firms among India’s metro projects._


Price is probably the biggest obstacle, as Japanese firms typically want to keep as much of the production within Japan as possible. In the end, though, localization / offshoring of major portions of the work will need to be accepted as part of the process of staying competitive.


----------



## quashlo

Toei Bus Kin-11 (Kameido Station to Tsukiji Station via Shin-Ōhashi and Kayabachō) in Tsukiji


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Edobus, a community bus for Chūō Ward


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Toei Bus River City 21 bus stop


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Tsukishima Station, Yūrakuchō Line


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Toei Bus To-04 (Toyomi Suisan Pier to Tōkyō Station Marunouchi South Exit via Kachidoki Station and Ginza 4-chōme) in Ginza


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

JR East opened Lumine Yūrakuchō the day before I took this picture, and this area was packed with shoppers. If I remember correctly, this is a renovation of the former Seibu Yūrakuchō department store.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Restoration of Marunouchi Station Building of JR Tōkyō Station:


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Should look great once the patina starts to show…


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

trainrover said:


> Japan:?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ mute! :wallbash:​


Yes. I think there are JR Hokkaido lines.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

quashlo said:


> Edobus, a community bus for Chūō Ward
> 
> 
> Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Hino Poncho, my favorite Japanese city bus.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Yes. I think there are JR Hokkaido lines.


Specifically, the Hakodate Main Line from just outside Ebestu to Sapporo Station. The last bit is from the east end of the platforms at Sapporo Station.


----------



## keLmikez

OT: please like this page all about shinkansen ..thanks


----------



## starrwulfe

*Tobu Railways gets first 50070 series trainset in 3 years; delivered to Tobu Tojo Line*









Brought up from the Hitachi plant in Yamaguchi Prefecture, this is Tobu Railroad train# 51076F. It differers from the others in the 51070 series because the interior LED dot matrix destination signs have been replaced with one 17" LCD screen that's above every door. 









This display will be used to show route guidance, next stop and station maps (really handy for getting to the proper exit at large stations) and up-to-the-minute railway network information like delays and stoppages. Also there are no traditional gauges and meters in the motorman's cabin; it's an all glass cockpit now. 

Here's the delivery footage by tobu2181 on YouTube. The last 4 minutes features some testing going on, and you can see the new LCD screens. (They all read "Thanks for riding" now.)





I'm looking forward to seeing the "Tobu Tiger" trains here in Yokohama when the direct service starts...


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^Looks nice with a silver and orange schema!


----------



## Equario

starrwulfe said:


>


Outstanding quality of LCD! In the first place I thought that it's just a banner.


----------



## castermaild55

JR Tsuruhashi station,Osaka
a Used book store 　near a ticket barrier


----------



## quashlo

starrwulfe said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the "Tobu Tiger" trains here in Yokohama when the direct service starts...


The Tōbu 50000 family is definitely one of my favorites among the newer stock... Smart exterior, clean interior, and love the "airplane"-style beeps when the doors are open. That looks like a new logo for Tōbu Railway, too... I like!


----------



## quashlo

North approach into Tōkyō Station


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Other than underground tracks for the Yokosuka Line / Sōbu Rapid Line and Keiyō Line, all of the JR tracks at Tōkyō Station are elevated. However, the Chūō Line (Rapid) is actually two levels up.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Aside from the Marunouchi Station Building restoration, there were other parts of the station that were still under construction / renovation as part of the Tōkyō Station City project.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Yaesu side of the station


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

GranTōkyō North Tower


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Inside the station is a pretty extensive series of retail spaces, very well utilized. This is the more “mall-like” section of the retail area, but there’s large gourmet markets and some restaurants. I actually came back here one early evening thinking I could get something to eat, but the restaurants all had lines out the door.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

While not quite the maze of Shinjuku, Tōkyō Station also has a pretty extensive network of underground passages.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## Blackraven

Train melodies?

You should check out the ones for the Nagoya subway (they sound like a basketball game). :nuts::banana:

:lol:


----------



## zaguric2

Great!


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

quashlo said:


> This is one of the more widespread departure melodies, so you can actually find it at many other stations. It's called "JR-SH2-1", and is part of the "JR-SH" series of melodies, a basic set of melodies used at many stations under JR East's jurisdiction.
> 
> Some examples of stations using the same melody:
> 
> Ochanomizu
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aTLjphul0o&hd=1
> 
> Komoro (Nagano Prefecture). This station is actually on the Shinano Railway.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY1i1YSYsUM&hd=1
> 
> Kōriyama, Tōhoku Shinkansen platforms
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMtQZGyDTmc&hd=1
> 
> If you go to 地方 (areas outside of Tōkyō), you can frequently hear the same melodies being re-used. My personal favorites for melodies are the following two:
> 
> Verde Rayo V2 (Tōkyō Station, Keiyō Line platforms)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twilight (Shinjuku Station, Yamanote Line clockwise loop)


And where can I download these melodies, in mp3?

My favorite Higashi-Nihon JR melody is for Yamanote Line, in Tokyo Station.


----------



## loefet

^^ Here are some alternatives for you 

http://melody.pos.to/page/
http://www.japan-railways.com/yatej.htm
http://space.geocities.jp/hisakyu_rail/japan/index_eg.html

Have fun!!


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

^^Thank you, guy!


----------



## Blackraven

In other news:

Hatsune Miku train in Hokkaido (where Crypton Future Media office is located)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151063373435637.778033.10150149727825637&type=1


































































From December 2011 to March 2012.

Train announcements will be voiced by none other than 'the voice' behind Hatsune Miku herself: Miss Saki Fujita 

And with that:
Man, I really I wish I can ride on that kind of train


----------



## AG

A slightly older video with bilingual announcements and jingles (from about 1:00 onwards) from Osaka Station:







And a newer one with a rather complex service - a rapid service that has two destinations:


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> And a newer one with a rather complex service - a rapid service that has two destinations


Yes, that's the Yamatoji Kaisoku service. The front 4 cars are bound for Nara, and the rear 4 are for Gojou, via the Wakayama Line. I assume the train is separated at the junction at Ooji. JR West has alot of these interesting services, much more appealing than the rather plain jane JR East service patterns.


----------



## starrwulfe

^^ I mostly agree with ya K.K., but I wouldn't go so far as to call JR East "plain Jane"... For example, the Shonan-Shinjuku line... Runs from either Zushi and points south on the Yokosuka line, or as far as Atami on the Tokaido line all the way up and around the westside Yamanote loop, then outbound to Omiya then either Utsunomiya in Tochigi or Maebashi in Gunma. Many many ways to end up a long way from home if you're not paying attention (or fall asleep en route!)

On another note: It's STRANGE for me to see escalators going UP off of the Osaka Loop platforms now!!


----------



## starrwulfe

here's my favorite train melody...which for some reason isn't used anymore. It's the Osaka Loop Line "doors closing" melody at the end of this video...






I used to live near this station, many years ago... I miss that sound nowadays.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> I wouldn't go so far as to call JR East "plain Jane"... For example, the Shonan-Shinjuku line...


Ah yes, that's an impressive operation, but more for the length and various lines the train traverses. I doubt JR East would run an eight car train (very short by JR East urban network standards) and split it halfway on the route. JR East is more the "run a long train on one route, and let people _transfer_ to branch lines at intermediate stations" type of operation. Of course, the two regions have different traffic patterns and volumes (JR West, for example, is locked in more heavy competition with the private railway operators), so that has an effect on operational philosophy.


----------



## Blackraven

@k.k.jetcar

Since you're from Hokkaido, let me ask you this: Have you tried riding on the Hatsune Miku train?


----------



## starrwulfe

*More Tokyu Toyoko line/Tokyo Metro Fukutoshin Line news... *

Work is progressing at a more noticable clip in preparations for these two lines to be joined together for through-routing sometime in the summer of 2012*

1. They took what used to be a Toks Newsstand off of the "bridge" covering up the middle tracks and put a small temporary wall up...









2. However that wall has grown in size and stature in the last 2 weeks.















Immediately behind it, there are some materials being laid out for works to begin happening. I'm told they'll be working on the overhead power structures first. I still don't know if they will be installing platform doors on these tracks, but only 8-car trains will be stopping here, so maybe not.
My belief is they need to make sure Metro Hibiya line trains that through service onto the Toyoko line can end somewhere in the event something occurs preventing them from getting back onto the Hibiya line just north of Naka-Meguro station. It's happened before. Since those cars are 18m long and only have 3 or 5 doors per side (Toyoko/Fukutoshin trains are 20m long with 4 doors per side), perhaps not. Stay tuned.


3. Next up, we take a look at my hometown station on the Toyoko line, Hiyoshi. On the left, the Yokohama-bound side. Framing looks complete, and they'll be adding wooden forms and rebar for concrete pouring soon. Looks like that operations shed will stay; there's enough room to pass on the left for a platform. On the right, the Shibuya-bound side. They just started placing pilings, so more work to come. The wall in front of me doesn't appear to be load-bearing; it might come down later...















Construction here FINALLY started sometime last week or so--thought they'd never start since the platforms at some of the other stations like Tsunashima and Musashi-Kousugi (below) are pretty much complete. However there's a serious junction immediately south of the station that allows storage for the Meguro line trains, since that line terminates here. Also remember they're going to be extending those same tracks down into a tunnel about 500m from that spot in 5-6 years when the Sotetsu-Tokyu connection comes under construction. Hiyoshi is going to be a very busy place! 

4. Lengthened platform, new fencing and roofing at Musashi-Kousugi.








Pretty much done here. Just need to paint the lines where the trains will be stopping and take the security barrier I'm shooting over away  The new platform is asphalt; the original section is concrete/tile mix... Cost savings? 

More to come as I get time. If anyone has any requests, let me know. I commute over this section everyday, so it's not a problem. Also I'm on break until the 9th of January-- let me know if there's something else I should be checking out! Happy holidays!


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Blackraven said:


> @k.k.jetcar
> 
> Since you're from Hokkaido, let me ask you this: Have you tried riding on the Hatsune Miku train?


Honestly, I haven't even seen it. I only ride the streetcar about once every two weeks.


----------



## dashenglai

*e*

Once upon a time, a sailor with his fellows sailed on the beautiful blue sea. Suddenly the sky turned dark, a fierce gale sprang up and waves of the sea got terribly high. lace wedding dress All the people on the ship were in great panic and the captain thought their voyage might offend the deity of this place， simple wedding dresses so after a short discussion, mermaid wedding dresses they decide to threw the most handsome sailor into the sea to sacrifice to the deity.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

Here are a few pics I took this summer at Yokohama station. They were taken from a pedestrian bridge that crosses over the JR and Keikyu tracks. The last few were taken from JR Ishikawacho station, 3 stops south of Yokohama station on the Negishi Line. I don't think I ever posted them.

JR Yokosuka Line train:


















JR Keihin-Tohoku/Negishi Line Train. 
JR Keihin-Tohoku Line: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keihin-Tōhoku_Line
JR Negishi Line: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Negishi_Line
All Keihin-Tohoku Line trains run through on the Negishi Line; for this reason, both lines use the same color designation (blue). 
Yokohama Line trains, color designated light green on top of a small dark green strip, will sometimes run through the Negishi Line during peak hours.
JR Yokohama Line: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yokohama_Line



























Keihin-Tohoku Line train on the left; Yokohama Line train on the right. Both lines use the same platforms at Yokohama and Sakuragicho Stations.









The Keikyu Yokohama Station is on the left. Keikyu has distinctive red trains. 









Yokohama Line train:









Keikyu train:


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

Tokaido Line train:


















The Tokaido Line has 4 tracks at Yokohama station; 2 inbound and 2 outbound. Special trains also operate on this tracks; I saw a chartered express train full of elementary school kids on their way to a field trip somewhere once.


















A Shonan-Shinjuku Line train is on the right. It has the same color designation as the Tokaido Line, but uses the Yokosuka Line platform.


















Super View Odoriko: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odoriko


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

A Rapid Acty Tokaido Line train: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tokaido_line


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

The Narita Express stops at the Yokosuka Line platform.









Inside Yokohama Station:


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

JR Ishikawacho Station:










On top of the hill is the old Italian consulate. This area, known as Yamate, is part of the old foreign concessions. Many old western buildings dot the area on and around this hill, known as 'The Bluff'. Many addresses here start with 'Bluff' followed by a number (Bluff 45, etc.). Many western foreigners and internationalized Japanese still live here today, including myself. Also close by is Yokohama Chinatown, the biggest in Japan. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yamate









Ishikawacho has 2 exits: Motomachi exit, which leads to the 'westernized' areas of Motomachi and Yamate and Chukagai (Chinatown) exit, which leads into Chinese Yokohama. 









This tunnel links Ishikawacho Station with Yamate Station.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

nouveau.ukiyo

I noticed that the Yokohama station building that was connected to the Tokyu Toyoko line had closed.
Do you have any idea what their plans are, are they simply renovating inside or are there any plans on rebuilding the building as a whole?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
There are plans to build a new 30 story building, incorporating an Excel Hotel Tokyu and presumably new retail space. Target date for completion is 2019.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> and internationalized Japanese still live here today


I don't know if they are predisposed to be internationalized, but they are certainly predisposed to being rich


----------



## SamuraiBlue

k.k.jetcar said:


> ^^
> There are plans to build a new 30 story building, incorporating an Excel Hotel Tokyu and presumably new retail space. Target date for completion is 2019.


WOW that would certainly be a technical feat to pull off with so many people using the hallway as passage to the west exit with very narrow opening between the Mores building.
Another WOW since they would have to some how isolate the Lumine part that is connected to that building.
Triple WOW with such a massive wall erected in front of the station.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
Well, construction firms are experts in building in high pedestrian volume areas, such as station forecourts. They will likely build a shield around the nishi-guchi entrance while they are demolishing the current building, and while they are erecting the new structure. Luckily there are alternate exits at nishi-guchi Kita and minami, which will serve in a pinch should the main exit be required to be closed for some time.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

--


----------



## krnboy1009

Are Japanese metros narrow gauges? They look pretty narrow from far.


----------



## AG

krnboy1009 said:


> Are Japanese metros narrow gauges? They look pretty narrow from far.


Yes, many of the rail networks in Japan (including the Japan Railways network not including the Shinkansen) are narrow gauge. There are quite a few standard gauge railways as well though, which includes many metro lines and the Shinkansen network.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

krnboy1009 said:


> Are Japanese metros narrow gauges? They look pretty narrow from far.


JR Group lines - 1067 mm

JR Shinkansen - 1435 mm

Ou Main Line (JR East from Fukushima to Akita) - double gauge: 1435/1067 mm

Keisei lines - 1435 mm

Keio lines - 1372 mm

Toden Arakawa line (Tokyo tram) - 1372 mm

Keikyu lines - 1435 mm

Other Japanese railways - 1067 mm


----------



## Falubaz

Here are some pics i took last summer in Tokyo


----------



## Falubaz




----------



## Falubaz




----------



## Falubaz




----------



## Falubaz




----------



## Falubaz

Ochanomizu - probably most famous station in Tokyo


----------



## Falubaz

Some suburban railways too


----------



## Falubaz




----------



## Falubaz




----------



## Falubaz

And monorail


----------



## Falubaz




----------



## Falubaz




----------



## Falubaz




----------



## Falubaz




----------



## Falubaz




----------



## Falubaz




----------



## Falubaz




----------



## Falubaz




----------



## Falubaz




----------



## Falubaz




----------



## quashlo

*FY2010 ridership numbers for major Tōkyō area operators*

In November 2010, Train-Media.net released its compiled FY2010 daily ridership report for the major railway operators in the Tōkyō area.

*Ridership by operator and line*

Keikyū: Airport Line ridership is up with the opening of the International Terminal at Haneda Airport and the new International Terminal Station.
Tōkyō Metro: Still surprised that there is growth on the Tōzai Line, although this may just be a correction back to levels before the downturn in the economy. Fukutoshin Line ridership continues to grow. Most of the growth is in the newer lines.
Keisei: Overall growth with the opening of the new line (Narita Sky Access).
Odakyū: Bit surprised at the growth on the Enoshima Line and Tama Line...
Tōkyū: Again, bit surprised at the growth on the smaller lines...
JR East: Overall down, but Musashino Line is growing, perhaps an indication of its growing importance for circumferential or suburb-to-suburb trips.
Toei: Ōedo Line is the only line to post positive growth. For all the woes surrounding the line, it's definitely proving its worth.



Code:


Line                       Total  Change
Keihin Electric Express Railway     
  Main Line            1,129,320  (0.5%)
  Airport Line           154,727   2.5%
  Daishi Line             67,676   0.9%
  Zushi Line              42,788   0.0% 
  Kurihama Line          123,536  (1.7%)
  ALL LINES            1,207,565  (0.4%)
    (excluding duplicate ridership)

Tōkyō Metro 
  Ginza Line           1,006,102  (1.4%)
  Marunouchi Line      1,089,257  (0.4%)
  Hibiya Line          1,073,900  (1.8%)
  Tōzai Line           1,321,656   0.1%
  Chiyoda Line         1,131,379  (0.7%)
  Yūrakuchō Line         927,104   1.1%
  Hanzōmon Line          858,836   0.1%
  Namboku Line           449,267   0.7%
  Fukutoshin Line        330,096   7.1%
  ALL LINES            6,307,390  (0.3%)
    (excluding duplicate ridership)

Keisei Electric Railway
  Main Line              500,121  (0.9%)
  Higashi-Narita Line      1,111  (6.6%)
  Oshiage Line           132,153   0.1%
  Kanamachi Line          17,149  (2.0%)
  Chiba Line              40,392   0.8%
  Chihara Line             9,876   1.3%
  Narita Airport Line     11,624   ----
  ALL LINES              712,426   1.0%

Tōbu Railway
  Isesaki Line           843,495  (0.2%)
  Kameido Line            23,611   0.6%
  Daishi Line              7,233  (5.0%)
  Sano Line                3,916  (5.8%)
  Koizumi Line             2,694   1.9%
  Ōta Line                   164   6.5%
  Kiryū Line               3,373   2.4%
  Nikkō Line              42,652  (0.6%)
  Utsunomiya Line         11,940  (3.4%)
  Kinugawa Line            2,841  (2.6%)
  Noda Line              448,528  (0.4%)
  Tōjō Line              954,715  (0.4%)
  Ogose Line              19,464  (0.4%)
  ALL LINES            2,364,626  (0.4%)

Seibu Railway
  Ikebukuro Line         892,025  (0.9%)
  Shinjuku Line          945,302  (2.0%)
  ALL LINES            1,692,523  (1.3%)

Keiō Corporation
  Keiō Line            1,349,238  (1.2%)
  Inokashira Line        547,845  (1.2%)
  ALL LINES            1,727,355  (1.2%)

Odakyū Electric Railway
  Odawara Line         1,493,451  (0.4%)
  Enoshima Line          375,138   0.7%
  Tama Line               77,725   1.6%
  ALL LINES            1,946,313  (0.1%)

Tōkyū Corporation
  Tōyoko Line          1,119,453 (0.8%)
  Meguro Line            321,677 (1.0%)
  Den'en Toshi Line    1,162,282 (0.4%)
  Ōimachi Line           434,564  3.0%
  Ikegami Line           217,638  0.2%
  Tamagawa Line          141,376  0.3%
  Kodomo-no-Kuni Line     11,443  3.8%
  ALL LINES            2,855,974 (0.4%)
    (excluding duplicate ridership)

East Japan Railway Company (FY2008)      Section
  Tōkaidō Line         4,046,323 (1.0%)  Tōkyō - Hiratsuka
  Nambu Line             731,633  0.4%   ALL
  Tsurumi Line            44,225 (2.0%)  ALL
  Yokohama Line          815,307 (0.5%)  Higashi-Kanagawa - Hachiōji
  Negishi Line           568,740 (0.6%)  Yokohama - Ōfuna
  Yokosuka Line          187,838 (0.4%)  Ōfuna - Kurihama
  Sagami Line             94,110 (1.8%)  ALL
  Chūō Line            3,182,293 (1.1%)  Tōkyō - Takao
  Musashino Line         859,638  1.4%   ALL
  Ōme Line               288,964 (1.1%)  Tachikawa - Okutama
  Itsukaichi Line         47,307 (1.8%)  Haijima - Musashi Itsukaichi
  Hachikō Line            61,923 (1.8%)  Hachiōji - Ogose
  Tōhoku Line          3,451,279 (0.8%)  Tōkyō - Kurihashi
  Takasaki Line          391,367 (1.1%)  Ōmiya - Fukiage
  Kawagoe Line           146,825  0.2%   Ōmiya - Komagawa
  Saikyō Line            397,342  0.3%   Akabane - Ōmiya
  Jōban Line           1,143,841 (1.5%)  Nippori - Ushiku
  Narita Line             88,323 (4.0%)  Abiko - Sakura
  Narita Branch Line      10,025  3.4%   Narita - Kusumi
  Narita Airport Line     21,192 (7.5%)  Narita - Narita Airport
  Sōbu Line            1,734,871 (1.1%)  Tōkyō - Yachimata
  Sotobō Line            265,852 (1.2%)  Chiba - Honda
  Uchibō Line            119,126 (2.0%)  Soga - Hamano
  Keiyō Line             603,430 (1.0%)  ALL
  Yamanote Line        3,725,247 (1.7%)  Tabata - Shinagawa
  Akabane Line           764,855  0.1%   Ikebukuro - Akabane
  Sōbu Branch Line     1,155,671 (0.9%)  Kinshichō - Ochanomizu
  ALL LINES           15,286,392 (0.1%)

Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation
  Asakusa Line           623,563 (0.6%)
  Mita Line              564,345 (0.4%)
  Shinjuku Line          664,792 (0.1%)
  Ōedo Line              795,461  0.4%
  ALL LINES            2,325,117 (0.2%)

Sagami Railway
  Main Line              566,657 (0.3%)
  Izumino Line            56,843 (0.1%)
  TOTAL                  623,500 (0.3%)


*FY2010 station entries at JR East's 100 largest stations by ridership*

1, 2, and 3: Shinjuku, Ikebukuro, and Shibuya continue to decline, probably due to Fukutoshin Line and overall trend of ridership decline.
13: Similar to 1, 2, and 3, Ueno's decline may be due to newer lines (i.e., Tsukuba Express) siphoning off ridership. I would expect this to drop even further with the pending completion of the Tōhoku Through Line, which is just around the corner.
23: Ōsaki still showing growth as the area around the station continues to undergo intense redevelopment.
36: Musashi Kosugi jumped up the rank multiple spots due to the new station on the Yokosuka Line / Shōnan-Shinjuku Line.
39: Nippori shows some growth, perhaps due to Sky Access ridership transferring to JR at this station instead of using the _Narita Express_ to / from Narita Airport.
58: Harajuku shows a pretty big percentage drop, perhaps due to Fukutoshin Line and drop in consumer spending?
80: Shin-Yokohama shows growth, perhaps as businesses begin to rebound and Shinkansen ridership begins to return to previous levels.

Despite the overall trend of decline, there are still some surprises in the suburbs, including the following:
27 (Machida)
55 (Musashi Mizonokuchi)
56 (Noborito)
66 (Kita-Asaka)
70 (Hashimoto)
78 (Nagatsuta)
79 (Musashi Koganei)
90 (Kikuna)
and 95 (Musashi Urawa)



Code:


                        Avg Daily FY09   FY09
Rank Station             Entries  Rank  Entries  Change
  1  Shinjuku            736,715   --   748,522  -1.6%
  2  Ikebukuro           544,222   --   548,249  -0.7%
  3  Shibuya             403,277   --   412,241  -2.2%
  4  Yokohama            398,052   --   399,633  -0.4%
  5  Tōkyō               381,704   --   384,024  -0.6%
  6  Shinagawa           321,711   --   321,739   0.0%
  7  Shinbashi           244,916   --   248,048  -1.3%
  8  Ōmiya               235,151   --   236,424  -0.5%
  9  Akihabara           226,646   --   224,608   0.9%
 10  Takadanobaba        202,396   --   204,527  -1.0%
 11  Kita-Senju          195,260   --   193,976   0.7%
 12  Kawasaki            185,300   --   187,147  -1.0%
 13  Ueno                172,306   --   178,413  -3.4%
 14  Yūrakuchō           162,445   --   166,252  -2.3%
 15  Tachikawa           157,517   --   158,068  -0.3%
 16  Hamamatsuchō        153,594   --   155,145  -1.0%
 17  Tamachi             149,477   --   153,982  -2.9%
 18  Kichijōji           138,420   --   141,314  -2.0%
 19  Funabashi           134,705   --   135,560  -0.6%
 20  Kamata              133,748   --   133,758   0.0%
 21  Ebisu               130,245   --   132,968  -2.0%
 22  Gotanda             129,154   --   132,176  -2.3%
 23  Ōsaki               126,436   24   124,577   1.5%
 24  Nishi-Funabashi     125,855   23   125,114   0.6%
 25  Nakano              123,968   --   124,494  -0.4%
 26  Kashiwa             119,825   --   121,803  -1.6%
 27  Machida             109,077   --   107,799   1.2%
 28  Kokubunji           105,883   29   106,315  -0.4%
 29  Chiba               105,777   28   106,434  -0.6%
 30  Totsuka             105,662   --   105,491   0.2%
 31  Meguro              102,310   --   104,923  -2.5%
 32  Fujisawa            102,284   34   102,240   0.0%
 33  Ochanomizu          101,617   --   103,011  -1.4%
 34  Tsudanuma           101,247   35   101,870  -0.6%
 35  Kanda               101,075   32   103,605  -2.4%
 36  Musashi Kosugi       99,617   55    76,831  29.7%
 37  Matsudo              99,468   36   100,591  -1.1%
 38  Kinshichō            99,032   37    98,986   0.0%
 39  Nippori              96,633   38    94,429   2.3%
 40  Ōimachi              94,715   39    94,209   0.5%
 41  Nishi-Nippori        94,059   40    93,939   0.1%
 42  Ōfuna                93,679   41    93,343   0.4%
 43  Ōmori                91,601   42    92,427  -0.9%
 44  Iidabashi            90,363   --    90,153   0.2%
 45  Mitaka               90,214   --    89,671   0.6%
 46  Yotsuya              89,295   43    90,956  -1.8%
 47  Akabane              86,869   46    88,085  -1.4%
 48  Ogikubo              85,093   --    85,323  -0.3%
 49  Suidōbashi           83,952   47    87,458  -4.0%
 50  Hachiōji             80,219   49    80,273  -0.1%
 51  Urawa                79,113   --    79,376  -0.3%
 52  Kawaguchi            78,759   50    79,457  -0.9%
 53  Sugamo               77,457   52    77,519  -0.1%
 54  Tsurumi              76,665   --    76,850  -0.2%
 55  Musashi Mizonokuchi  75,653   57    74,179   2.0%
 56  Noborito             75,373   58    73,383   2.7%
 57  Sendai               74,672   53    77,146  -3.2%
 58  Harajuku             71,456   56    75,581  -5.5%
 59  Shin-Koiwa           71,121   60    71,185  -0.1%
 60  Yoyogi               69,704   61    70,269  -0.8%
 61  Okachimachi          69,565   59    71,934  -3.3%
 62  Shin-Kiba            65,780   63    65,813  -0.1%
 63  Minami-Koshigaya     65,740   64    65,382   0.5%
 64  Maihama              64,628   62    66,502  -2.8%
 65  Koiwa                63,039   --    63,730  -1.1%
 66  Kita-Asaka           62,958   --    61,912   1.7%
 67  Musashi Sakai        61,666   --    61,670   0.0%
 68  Sakuragichō          61,536   69    60,467   1.8%
 69  Ōji                  61,426   68    61,481  -0.1%
 70  Hashimoto            60,122   72    59,049   1.8%
 71  Hiratsuka            59,955   70    60,264  -0.5%
 72  Ichikawa             58,979   73    58,853   0.2%
 73  Ichigaya             58,386   71    59,680  -2.2%
 74  Warabi               58,279   --    58,688  -0.7%
 75  Higashi-Totsuka      57,754   76    57,818  -0.1%
 76  Moto-Yawata          57,429   75    58,066  -1.1%
 77  Minami-Urawa         56,804   --    57,246  -0.8%
 78  Nagatsuta            56,769   79    56,018   1.3%
 79  Musashi Koganei      56,544   81    55,742   1.4%
 80  Shin-Yokohama        56,415   84    53,629   5.2%
 81  Kameido              55,613   80    55,949  -0.6%
 82  Kannai               55,270   78    56,986  -3.0%
 83  Shin-Urayasu         54,779   --    54,724   0.1%
 84  Chigasaki            54,599   82    55,147  -1.0%
 85  Ōtsuka               53,346   87    53,295   0.1%
 86  Asakusabashi         53,014   85    53,612  -1.1%
 87  Kunitachi            52,635   86    53,345  -1.3%
 88  Kaihin Makuhari      52,397   --    53,022  -1.2%
 89  Nishi-Kawaguchi      51,234   --    50,985   0.5%
 90  Kikuna               50,969   92    49,742   2.5%
 91  Kita-Urawa           50,286   --    50,492  -0.4%
 92  Inage                50,276   90    50,694  -0.8%
 93  Kōenji               48,634   --    49,079  -0.9%
 94  Komagome             46,555   --    46,525   0.1%
 95  Musashi Urawa        45,978   96    45,327   1.4%
 96  Tsujidō              45,837   95    45,557   0.6%
 97  Kanamachi            43,971   98    43,592   0.9%
 98  Asagaya              43,800   97    44,303  -1.1%
 99  Tabata               43,208   --    43,030   0.4%
100  Ageo                 40,491  100+   40,591  -0.2%


----------



## giovani kun

Japan is no. 1 :cheers:


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi plans regional railcar production hubs in 3 countries*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/dy/business/T120109003810.htm



> Hitachi Ltd. is creating a global strategy for its passenger train division that involves developing commuter trains for short-distance rail networks in Europe and emerging nations, according to sources.
> 
> The company is hoping to produce a "global railroad car" as part of efforts to compete with foreign rivals.
> 
> In challenging global manufacturers, Hitachi plans to significantly cut the production cost of railroad cars by simplifying their interiors and exteriors, as well as by standardizing their design and production.
> 
> The firm also intends to create production hubs in Britain, Brazil and India by 2015 and plans to establish a system to avoid the impact of exchange rate fluctuations, they said.
> 
> Hitachi submitted a tender for the production of train cars for a German railway in October 2011. The company is also aiming to sell railroad cars to Switzerland and Sweden.
> 
> The "global railroad car" will probably be made from aluminum to reduce its weight, with most parts and materials procured locally to limit production prices, the sources said.
> 
> The company hopes that standardizing the production process and key components will help it meet its goal of setting up assembly lines in other countries, they said.
> 
> It plans to construct a factory in Britain's northeast in 2013 or later, which will be used to make railway cars bound for Europe, including arterial train lines for Britain, according to the sources.
> 
> Hitachi is planning to build another factory in Brazil in partnership with a local company, to cater to the country's sudden increase in demand for rail transportation.
> 
> Sources said factory built in India will be a production center for Asian nations.
> 
> Three major international companies--Canada's Bombardier Inc., France's Alstom SA and Germany's Siemens AG--have more than half the market share of worldwide railroad car sales.
> 
> The combined global market share of Japan's five top manufacturers, including Hitachi and Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd., is nearly 10 percent.
> 
> In fiscal 2010, Hitachi's overseas sales of railway cars made up about one-quarter of the firm's total rail business.
> 
> The company plans boost its business in Europe and emerging nations in a bid to increase its overseas sales by 2.4 times from the fiscal 2010 level to 320 billion yen in fiscal 2015.
> 
> There has been a move to review the roles of the public transport system in Europe with many nations looking to combat global warming.
> 
> Emerging nations are also looking toward rail networks because their steadily growing populations, particularly in large cities, require better transport systems.
> 
> Japan's vast rail network boasts few operational disruptions and uses technology that is highly regarded around the world.
> 
> Observers said Hitachi's efforts to shake the dominance of the three major manufacturers of railroad cars will be closely watched by international markets.


The original Japanese article mentions 通勤電車 (urban transit railcars), a nuance that was apparently dropped in the English translation.


----------



## quashlo

*Toronto Metrolinx orders additional six DMUs from Sumitomo / Nippon Sharyō*
http://www.railwayage.com/breaking-news/sumitomo-affirms-metrolinx-dmu-add-on-order-3825.html



> Sumitomo Corp. of America this week has affirmed that it, in conjunction with partner Nippon Sharyo, entered into an agreement October 31 to supply Greater Toronto Area’s Metrolinx with six additional diesel multiple-units (DMUs), slated for use on Toronto’s planned rail line linking Toronto’s Union Station with Lester B. Pearson International Airport.
> 
> The US$22 million contract will be for the middle flat-nosed “C Car,” which connects both ends of slanted-nose “A Cars” (pictured at left), Sumitomo said. Metrolinx plans to use these additional 6 cars as a middle car in three-car consists, but the “C Cars” can beoperated individually as well, Sumitomo said. Delivery of the “C Cars” is scheduled for 2015.
> 
> The new cars will meet the stringent Tier 4 emissions standards and will incorporate Crash Energy management (CEM) features that comply and exceed with Federal Railroad Administration (FRA) requirements. Final assembly of the cars will take place in Rochelle, Ill., with the facility beginning production in the second quarter of next year.
> 
> "This new contract from Metrolinx solidifies our expanding share in the DMU market and invigorates our plans to increase our future presence in the market", said Hideyuki "Hugh" Ninomiya, director of Transportation Systems at Sumitomo Corp. of America.


----------



## desertpunk




----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
Tokyo Metro Tozai Line. You see JR East E231 and Toyo Rapid 2000 series types in addition to the Tozai Line stock. This is one of the most crowded lines in the Tokyo metropolitan area, and has seen the introduction of the wide door 15000 series (1800mm door width) to help with crowding. The person who took this video claims to have taken this line "for years", so couldn't he have at least mentioned the station where he took the video, instead of the "gee whiz, Japan's trains are crowded and Imatouristherefortwoweeks" approach?


----------



## Sopomon

It still shocks me how passengers who want to alight manage to do so. I've used the Nagoya Metro a lot lately, and in the mornings, where it's crowded (not quite the same level as that though) and finding myself almost rugby tackled out of the way by commuters trying to get off... In that situation, how does anyone even move?


----------



## starrwulfe

*More Toyoko Toyoko Line-Tokyo Metro Fukutoshin Line Testing Underway*

Last week, during my normal commute, I was a little suprised to look up and see this train sitting at the platform.



This is Tokyu Railroad's Toyoko line train #5173F. It's an 8 car train from the 5050 series and is usually found running between Shibuya and Yokohama's Chinatown area. However due to the impending opening of through-service with the Fukutoshin line, this train was towed up to the Tobu Tojo line via JR's Musashino Freight line in order to test the Auto Train Stop controllers that are being installed. 
Since there aren't any platform doors on the Toyoko line, these trains must have an Auto-Stop system installed in order to be able to run on the Fukutoshin line. This system "auto parks" the train at each station stop to line the train's doors up with the platform doors. 

Also, See those green spots on the platform? Wako-shi will be getting platform doors soon! 



Tokyu 5173F pulls out of the Wako-shi Yard into the station.


Toyoko Line tain sitting at Tobu/Tokyo Metro Wako-shi Station. A little far from Yohohama, aren't you?
When I got off the train opposite this platform, I rushed and almost boarded this train; It is after all the train I normally take from *Shibuya Station* to my home on the last leg of my commute. The conductor yelled out, "This train is out of service! Please wait a moment for the next one." I then realized I wasn't at Shibuya yet--what the heck is THIS train doing HERE! Hahaha


As you can see, They haven't even had time to program the headsigns on the train here... The taped-on signs on the windshield say train run "99S" --the "S" means subway here. 99 is reserved for special runs. This run is signed as a 試運転 or Test Run


----------



## starrwulfe

*1000 Series begins test runs on Tokyo Metro's Ginza Line*





courtesy RailmanBros

That's train 1101F arriving and departing Ueno station on a trail run full of TM officials. I can't wait to ride this new train! Those LED headlamps are AWESOME!


----------



## starrwulfe

*Even more Tokyu Toyoko Line-Fukutoshin Line preparation news*

Sorry it seems as if I'm taking over the threads lately; There's a ton of construction progress that's being made, and I use this line everyday-- it's hard to ignore it, and it's fun to see the work that's being made as we await the opening of through services this summer.

(The following pictures are from Freepass-Nikki rail blog. Even if you can't read Japanese, he has some good pictures of each stage of the construction process.)

*The third ten-car train of the 5050/4000 series arrives in Motosumiyoshi Yard*








This is 4103F, Third in the new series Tokyu is using for their 10 car consists on the Toyoko line. As you know, all trains are currently 8 cars due to platform lengths. Since all Fukutoshin express trains are 10 cars, platform lengthening works are underway at the express stops along the line. Of course that means there's a need for Tokyu Corporation to build new trains to use the line, and now there are three 10 car trains completed:

4101F-- currently being used everyday in regular service on the Toyoko line (with cars 6 & 7 taken out of the consist of course)
4102F-- Last seen being used as a testing train still with the other member lines (Tokyo Metro Fukutoshin, Seibu Ikebukuro, and Tobu Tojo lines)
4103F-- Undergoing final testing on the line at nights presumably.

I wonder how many Tokyu Car will make? Incidentally, all LOCAL services on the Fukutoshin line will be a mix of 10 and mostly 8 car consists from Tokyo Metro's 7000 series and Tokyu's 8000 and 5050 series. I'm not sure if they plan on routing those trains past Wako-shi onto Tobu Tojo tracks or onto Seibu's Ikebukuro line. It'll be interesting to know once the schedule is published later this year. Of course this means that the destination signs on the platforms of the Toyoko line will need to show how many cars are in the train, and also a sign that shows where 8 car trains end is needed as well. As soon as I see these happen, I'll post them.

Platform lengthening works are almost finished in most stations








Here is the down-side (Yokohama-bound) platform at Hiyoshi station. I was shocked to see how quickly they finished this. 2 weeks ago, this platform extension didn't exist, and now they just need to add tiling, stripes, lighting, fencing and signage. Because I use this station everyday, it really seemed to pop out of nowhere!









The up-side (Shibuya-bound) side is just getting started; in another 2 weeks it'll be finished I'm sure. 
This station is one of the more difficult stations to extend due to there only being one place to do it (northern side of the platforms are blocked by the HVAC systems for the large department store upstairs) and there being a crossover and holding tracks for the Meguro line just outside the station. Also remember, this is where the Toyoko-Sotetsu connector line will begin, so I'm sure they've made sure to make space reservations for that.

*Tsunashima Station Platform lengthening 90% finished*








Well at least that how it seems to me; they've raised the roof support beams and are finishing the retaining walls at the northern end of the platforms. 









*Kikuna Station works are halfway completed *








Just beyond this station headed north, they needed to install a crossover switch so that northbound trains that end their runs at Kikuna (mostly at nights just before the end of the service day) can turn back. Southbound trains (towards Yokohama) can use a crossover and storage area south of here; but that's usually reserved for Tokyo Metro Hibiya line trains that interline from Naka-Meguro throughout the day. Will Fukutoshin line trains be turning back at Kikuna? Interesting to see.









Of course since the crossover has been moved and middle tracks straightened, they've gotten straight to working on lengthening the platforms.

*Other Miscellaneous Scenes*









They've started placing the 10-car stopping marks around the system. This one is in Yokohama Station.









Train stopping points on the platforms are also being placed.
This is Tsunashima Station. It denotes what service (express/local) and what number car and what door# in the train will open. This also helps you figure out what car would be advantageous to use when alighting at your destination so for example, you can get to the escalator straight away to make your connecting train in time. For me it helps me to avoid any car that will be directly across from the Hibiya line train at Naka-Meguro station--those cars are usually 200% capacity in the AM rush.hno:


----------



## quashlo

starrwulfe said:


> Sorry it seems as if I'm taking over the threads lately


No need to apologize. Unfortunately, I've been too busy with other things recently, but you're keeping the thread alive... Won't be long now before the Fukutoshin Line / Tōyoko Line through-service starts.


----------



## quashlo

*VRE may tap Sumitomo for commuter railcar order*
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...ew-rail-cars/2012/01/20/gIQAHjgrEQ_story.html



> A Tokyo-based multinational company should receive a more than $20 million contract for eight new Virginia Railway Express passenger cars, the railroad’s Operations Board recommended Friday.
> 
> Under the deal, a New York-based subsidiary of Sumitomo Corp. would build the cars for an amount not to exceed $23.1 million. The rail cars would replace equipment that is more than 40 years old.
> 
> Zehner said that VRE officials hoped to find a company that could handle the entire process within the United States but that there were no takers on what was considered a relatively small order. The weakness of the American dollar compared with the Japanese yen was one factor that forced the cost up, he said.
> 
> Although the cars will be built in the United States, much of the engineering work will be done in Japan, he said.


Full article is at the link.
If the deal goes through, these would probably be built by Nippon Sharyō, which has built more than a few commuter railcars for the U.S. market.

Thanks to *ukiyo* for finding the article.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

^^ I can say with 100 per cent certainty that they will be built by Nippon Sharyo U.S.A. in Rochelle, Illinois. 


> Since its beginning in 1982, Nippon Sharyo U.S.A. has partnered with Sumitomo Corporation of America to produce and deliver rail cars for North America.


----------



## quashlo

Been sitting on these for a while now… Here’s some more pics from my trip last November.

Platform doors on the Marunouchi Line (Ochanomizu Station)


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

JR Ochanomizu Station


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Chūō special rapid (the faster service on the Chūō rapid line)


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

The regular “local” rapid service


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The Chūō Line is quadruple-tracked between Ochanomizu (2.6 km) and Mitaka (24.1 km), with local and rapid services completely segregated. The rapid trains terminate at Tōkyō, but the local trains continue to / from the Sōbu Line as far as Chiba. However, there have been proposals to extend the Keiyō Line in a new deep tunnel underneath central Tōkyō and interline it with the Chūō Rapid Line.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Very happy to see the continued “diversification” of signage… A relatively simple measure that should make it easier for overseas tourists to use the system.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The Chiyoda Line has a unique name for its station (Shin-Ochanomizu Station), despite the fact that it is relatively close to the JR station.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Platform staff are a common sight at large transfer stations, doing everything from announcing train arrivals, ensuring passenger safety, getting the doors closed safely during rush hour, orchestrating coupling/decoupling of trains, etc.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Young children are a frequent sight on trains, in many cases traveling alone or in groups to / from school.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Passengers transferring from the Tōkyō-bound rapid to the Chiba-bound local.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Passengers transferring in the opposite direction, from Mitaka-bound local to Takao-bound rapid. There’s steps in the middle of the platform here due to height differences between the local and rapid tracks. Further down the platform, there’s also a very low ceiling where passengers have to dive under the arches. Of course, these features would never pass muster with accessibility requirements nowadays. The station building and plaza are getting a facelift, but I don’t believe we’ll be seeing much change here for a while.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

A Mitaka-bound local crosses the Kanda River from Akihabara and pulls into the station…


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The famous train confluence. I got five this time: two Marunouchi Line trains at bottom, two Chūō Local trains, and one Chūō Rapid train.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Only three this time…


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Tōkyō Metro map. Like most transit systems in Japan, fares are distance-based.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

These LED dot matrix signs look ancient compared to the new LCDs that are being installed nowadays… :lol:


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Stations are numbered on the Tōkyō Metro network with the letter of the line, plus a number. The Marunouchi Line is special in that it has a branch line to Hōnanchō, which is given a lowercase “m” to distinguish it from the main branch to Ogikubo.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The labyrinth of Ōtemachi Station, Tōkyō Metro’s largest transfer station.
Many people who use this station regularly complain about the transfer, as the four Metro lines and one Toei Subway line form a giant box that generally increases walking distance compared to a more compact interchange design. Station exits are also numbered, which makes it much easier to navigate the larger stations. After exiting the faregates, you just look for the station exit map somewhere on a nearby wall and then follow the overhead signs.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Tōkyō Metro was also constructing a new underground passage when I visited, further expanding the maze under Ōtemachi, which connects down to Tōkyō Station and all the way down to the Ginza area. It appears that this an extension of the existing underground passage underneath Eitai-dōri to bring the entrances closer to the Ōte-mon (Ōte Gate) of the Imperial Palace... It might be related to the large construction site in the background, likely a new office building.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

A large segment of Uchibori-dōri encircling the east side of the Imperial Palace is restricted only to bicycles on Sundays.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Everyone takes the train, even priests.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Ikebukuro Station, Yamanote Line


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

To the right are the Tōbu Tōjō Line platforms, adjacent to the JR platforms on the west side. A bit ironic, as Tōbu (short for “East Musashi” or “East Tōkyō”) is on the west side of the station, while Seibu (short for “West Musashi” or “West Tōkyō”) is on the east side of the station.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

12:36 Platform 2, Rapid for Shinrin Kōen (10 cars)
12:48 Platform 2, Rapid for Ogawamachi (10 cars)
12:50 Platform 1, Semi-express for Kawagoe-shi (10 cars)
13:00 Platform 2, Rapid for Ogawamachi (10 cars)

Missing are the locals, which depart from Platform 4 at 12:39, 12:44, and 12:53. There’s also through-service trains from the Tōkyō Metro Yūrakuchō Line and Fukutoshin Line, but those depart from their respective Tōkyō Metro stations underground.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

View from the “railfan window”… The cab partitions in many Japanese trains have windows, so this is always a fun spot if you are railfan.

Komagome Station, Yamanote Line


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Tōhoku Shinkansen viaduct is at left


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Tabata Station


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Keihin-Tōhoku Line rapid for Isogo
The Keihin-Tōhoku Line and Yamanote Line run parallel on the east side of the Yamanote Line loop. During the weekday midday period, the Keihin-Tōhoku Line had rapid services which make limited stops in the Yamanote Line loop.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Jōban Line inner-suburban rapid laying over near Uguisudani Station


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Ueno Station


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Another train on the counterclockwise loop. To the left is an Utsunomiya Line train laying over, as well as the construction for the Tōhoku Through Line, which will mean these trains will no longer have to terminate at Ueno.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Akihabara Station
The giant series of columns in the middle here support the Sōbu Local Line, which flies overhead on a high viaduct to form a “t”-shaped interchange.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Tōhoku Through Line construction
This should be an impressive sight when complete, with 15-car commuter trains flying up and over the Shinkansen tracks in a double-decked aerial structure.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Rapid for Ōfuna on the Negishi Line in Kamakura


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Sōbu Local Line platforms


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Do you see what I see? 
Akihabara is ground zero for _otaku_ culture in Tōkyō, and that includes train modeling.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Tsukuba Express Akihabara Station
Although often left out of discussions of Tōkyō’s major terminals, Akihabara is still very impressive, with 230,000 daily JR entries, 121,000 daily Tōkyō Metro entries and exits, and 57,000 daily TX entries. Major redevelopment around the station and the opening of the TX have spurred a rebirth of the area in recent years.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

The station plaza on the east side. There’s some ongoing construction, I believe related to the TX platform extensions from six to eight carlengths.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Back on the Sōbu Local Line platforms.
Vending machines are ubiquitous in train stations, and JR East has been rolling out these next-generation machines with touchsreen LCDs. They also contain a facial recognition camera to determine the age and gender of customers and make recommendations based on the information.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Imperial platforms at Harajuku Station
These are rarely in use anymore, as any train travel done by the Imperial Family is usually by Shinkansen.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Omotesandō Station, Tōkyō Metro Chiyoda Line


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Kasumigaseki Staiton
New 16000 series train 


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

JR Ikebukuro Station
Morning rush hour on the Saikyō Line:


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Ikebukuro is the first major Central Tōkyō interchange for Saikyō Line passengers, as it’s the first connection with the Tōkyō Metro service, making for a lot of alighting passengers. As Ikebukuro is also the terminus for two major private railway lines (Seibu Ikebukuro Line and Tōbu Tōjō Line), there’s also many passengers getting on at this stop to get to Shinjuku, Shibuya, or beyond.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Conductor pushes the button to begin the departure melody and door closure process:


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The platform staff (the so-called _oshiya_, or “pusher”) does a visual check to make sure that there are no passengers having difficulties getting into the train. Of course, his job isn’t to cram as many people in as possible, but only to assist anyone who is trying to get on and make sure they can do so without getting themselves or their belongings trapped in the door. The armband gives his official job title, which is 案内補助 (“information assistant”).


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

I was heading for Kamakura, so I boarded a Shōnan-Shinjuku Line train, packed to the gills as expected, SRO… Crowding eased after Musashi Kosugi in Kawasaki, and I was able to get a seat at that point.

Yokohama Station
Platforms 10 and 11 serve the Yokosuka Line and Shōnan-Shinjuku Line, and were recently widened… It’s not hard to see why. 


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Yokohama’s a mess, but a beautiful one from this angle. 
The ramp at left is for Sagami Railway (Sōtetsu).


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Sōtetsu is a semi-major private railway primarily serving Yokohama, but when the Sōtetsu–Tōkyū Connection is complete, trains will be through-servicing from the eastern limits of Yokohama directly to central Tōkyō via the Tōyoko Line and Fukutoshin Line.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Nishi-Yokohama Station
This is a Sōtetsu-only station.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

As it’s rush hour, the longer-distance trains on the major JR radial lines are running full 15-car formations, mostly 10+5. However, the Yokosuka Line and Sōbu Rapid Line use the more unusual 11+4 formation.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

This is what the operator / conductor sees on the TIMS (Train Information Management System) screen… The next station on the line (Ōfuna), plus information on connecting trains on the appropriate JR lines (Keihin-Tōhoku Line and Tōkaidō Line), including the destination station, estimated departure time, estimated delay, and departing platform. The conductor uses this information to make announcements as needed to supplement the automatic programmed announcements. Notice that the departure time is given down to the second.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Passing Hodogaya Station…


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Tōkyō-bound Tōkaidō Line train
Most of the major JR radial lines also have “green car” reserved seat cars, typically double-decker like these. There’s two in every 10- or 15-car set. If you are an executive, tourist, or anyone else with a little more money to spend, these make perfect sense to use to avoid the crush loads in the regular cars.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Another screen from TIMS showing information regarding the train…
The bars on the top and bottom of the train diagram indicate the doors. All are white, indicating they are closed and functioning properly. Yellow is open, red is malfunctioning, while a red box indicates that control of the door has been transferred to the redundant backup system. Given the high traffic density and passenger loads, many of JR’s newer trains have redundancies like this to help ensure that a train doesn’t need to be taken out of service. TIMS also keeps track of the interior temperature, humidity, and passenger loads in each car, as well the water tank level (as these are longer-distance commuter EMUs, there are restrooms located in several cars).


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Passing Higashi-Totsuka Station…


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Through-servicing _Narita Express_. These go as far as Ōfuna.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

This flyover allows southbound Shōnan-Shinjuku Line trains to get to the southbound Tōkaidō Line track at Ōfuna.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

At this point we’re already approaching Kamakura, and since this is the reverse commute direction, the passenger loads are comparatively light. Seating on the longer-distance commuter EMUs on major JR radial lines is generally a mix of box seating and longitidunal seating, the latter primarily in the immediate vicinity of the doors. However, several cars in each consist will also be all-longitudinal seating to help deal with crowding.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

These E231 sets are a little older and use LED units for passenger information… However, newer JR East series like the E233 are all LCD units.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Door open and close buttons, useful during extreme cold or snow.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Because of the peculiarities of the Japanese language (specifically, the difficulty of reading _kanji_, the Chinese characters), station names are displayed in both _kanji_ and the simplified syllabary (_kana_).


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Typical LED type for destination signs and similar signage is three-color (orange, green, red), although some newer trains have full-color LEDs.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Our train will continue on to Hiratsuka on the Tōkaidō Line. The longest Shōnan-Shinjuku Line through-services go all the way to Odawara, with the segments west of Odawara picked up by Tōkaidō Line trains originating from Tōkyō Station.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54

quashlo said:


> The famous train confluence. I got five this time: two Marunouchi Line trains at bottom, two Chūō Local trains, and one Chūō Rapid train.
> 
> 
> Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Excellent photo. Very busy but looks calm and orderly and focused.


----------



## Sopomon

I've got a few photos taken while riding the Wideview Shinano from Nagoya through to Nagano while in a blizzard, would anyone be interested? And should I post them in here or in the general rail thread?


----------



## starrwulfe

^^ I say post 'em if you got 'em.
I should have taken some pictures of the trains during our snowstorm last night-- we had THUNDERsnow! Too busy rushing to work, only to get 3/4 of the way there and have my colleague tell me classes are cancelled for the day... Awesome.

Also I think someone asked me a while back if I was teacher or something here in Japan. Yes, I work for a rather large university here in the Metropolis. I get a lot of break periods so there's plenty of time to chase trains and take pictures.


----------



## quashlo

Sopomon said:


> I've got a few photos taken while riding the Wideview Shinano from Nagoya through to Nagano while in a blizzard, would anyone be interested? And should I post them in here or in the general rail thread?


Yes, please post them.
Unless they're pictures of JR urban / commuter trains, it's probably better to put them in the thread in the Railways forum.


----------



## quashlo

Most suburban stations (even some urban stations) will have a compact, but efficient space dedicated for connecting modes (buses, taxis, autos). In cases where the tracks are at ground level, there may even be two, one for each side of the station. Bus service can be a bit interesting, as it’s a mix of companies: bus-only subsidiaries of railway operators, private bus-only operators, and public bus operators. Most railway operators also operate bus service as the two are complementary, with the exceptions being the JR companies and Tōkyō Metro.

Here’s a few scenes from the large bus plaza outside Kamakura Station, where bus service is operated by both Keihin Electric Express Railway (Keikyū) and Enoshima Railway (Enoden). These are Keikyū buses.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

A pretty constant flow of passengers arriving at the station.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr 

Most private-railway bus lines will terminate at a station at one or both ends, as it’s beneficial as a feeder / connecting service. This Keikyū route actually connects two non-Keikyū stations, Kamakura and Zushi, although it also stops at Shin-Zushi (a Keikyū station) along the way.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr 

The taxi pool and bus layover area is in the middle, with the bus stops encircling the plaza.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr 

Kamakura is an old town, and many of the streets are very narrow, complicating efficient bus operations. In larger cities, this may have been resolved with the use of bus lanes, but there’s simply no room to add them here, and the congestion can make buses a less desirable option for residents. Some people just choose to bike or walk, but as Kamakura is a major tourist area, it’s also beneficial to provide a good bus network to encourage tourism. The national government designated Kamakura as an “omnibus town”, receiving government funding to improve bus service through new park-and-rides and community bus routes.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

These are some of the streets buses have to contend with:


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Yes, this is a two-way street. 


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

This is the typical side destination sign on buses, showing the route taken. This bus, Kama-20, goes from Kamakura-gū to Kamakura Station via Wakare-michi and Hachiman-gū.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Typical bus interior


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Typical farebox
The farebox can make change for you, so you don’t need exact fare. You can also charge your IC card using the farebox, although of course, it’s generally smarter to do it at the train station, as you never know when the bus will make it back to the yard and upload the farebox data to the server database.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Making our way to the Enoden…


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Kamakura is a really popular fieldtrip destination, so it’s not uncommon to see large groups of kids at the ticket machines or inside trains.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Perhaps a bit unusual for stations with more than one railway operator, but the Enoden platform numbers start at 3 to be continuous with the JR platforms (Platforms 1 and 2).


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Next train is a four-car train departing for Fujisawa from Platform 3.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

In addition to genuinely older cars, Enoden has a few newer replicas… Can’t say they’re very authentic, but the younger kids probably wouldn’t notice anyways.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

The Enoden can generally be classified as a streetcar / tram, and there are some sections of the route in mixed traffic. While the signs might say “four cars”, it’s really just two articulated units coupled together.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Hase Station


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Besides the street-running sections (which we’ll get to later), there’s also some nice exclusive ROW through people’s front- and backyards.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

The line is single-track, but there are passing tracks at several stations.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Definitely an old-school station, with the faregates right at the platform.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Some nice wooden architecture still remains in some of the Enoden stations…


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Grade crossing spikes


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The single track limits the ability to run any more frequently than about every 12 minutes, as not all stations have passing tracks.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

I hadn’t realized it before, but Enoden also implemented station numbering like Tōkyō Metro and Toei Subway, as well as Keikyū and Keisei. Not sure if we’ll ever see a unified station numbering system for all of Greater Tōkyō, although it appears that we may be inadvertently heading that way regardless. Of course, the big question is what to do with JR East, which should have close to 1,000 or so stations in the area.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Newer and older sets coupled together. This one has been painted in the colors of Randen (Keifuku Electric Railway), a tram operator in Kyōto in western Japan. There should also be a Randen tram in Enoden colors running in Kyōto.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The station building is supposed to resemble Ryūgū-jō.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Making our way to the Shōnan Monorail…


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

I’m a stickler for proper Romanization, so I’m glad they use the macrons on the long vowels. Still don’t like that hyphen in the middle, though. 


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The Shōnan Monorail is a suspended monorail like the Chiba Monorail… Most of the other monorails in Japan are straddle-type, though.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Shōnan Enoshima Station
Like the Enoden, the monorail is single-track, with passing tracks at several stations.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The line celebrated its 40th anniversary in 2010.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Future railfan 


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

This part of Kamakura is especially hilly, but still quite dense. This area also lacks any wide roads, limiting the potential for transit alignments. In fact, the existing rail lines (JR and Enoden) all avoided this area, preferring the flatter parts of the city. However, the monorail made the perfect choice to cut straight through and provide a direct connection between Ōfuna, Kamakura’s largest station, and Enoshima.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Approaching Ōfuna, we can see the pedestrian bridges on the east side of the station…


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Larger suburban stations will frequently have some form of elevated pedestrian network, often sitting above a station plaza that serves other connecting modes like taxis, transit, etc. The situation at Ōfuna is a bit different, though, as there’s no large station plaza… The pedestrian bridges are really just to provide additional connectivity across the road adjacent to the station.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Not that the adjacent road is very wide…


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

But the existing crosswalks can get a bit crowded, so the elevated connection isn’t a bad thing at all.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Waiting for our Tōkaidō Line train to central Tōkyō…


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Another through-servicing Shōnan-Shinjuku Line train, bound for Odawara. This one is a special rapid, the fastest of the three stopping patterns on the line. The Shōnan-Shinjuku Line through-services across four distinct lines grouped into two different services: Takasaki Line ↔ Tōkaidō Line and Utsunomiya Line ↔ Yokosuka Line. Only the Takasaki Line ↔ Tōkaidō Line service has special rapids. 


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Racing a Yamanote Line train in central Tōkyō… 


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

On a Ginza Line train to Asakusa…
Never been a big fan of these lightboards, although I suppose they are a low-tech solution and effective at what they do. Thankfully, Tōkyō Metro has been going with all-LCDs in new trains.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Even small spaces like these get ad treatment…
This is for an employment agency.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Metopon
They should use him more often on promotional materials… He’s cute.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Some shots in the big passage at Shibuya Station between the JR station and Mark City… This is also the passage to get to the Keiō Inokashira Line platforms.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

More Ōedo Line platform door installations… This is Akabanebashi Station.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Next day I left for Kansai, so one final shot from Tōkyō (for now, at least) of a Tōjō Line train sitting at Ikebukuro Station. The 50000 series is one of my favorites, and manages to make a no-paint exterior look pretty sharp.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

*Keihan CMs*

Here’s a roll of recent Keihan CMs that I’ve been neglecting to post…

Some old Keihan ones from 2010:
「世界の宇治」篇 “World-Renowned Uji”
「いろんな京都」篇 “Many Faces of Kyōto”
+ Hirakata Park CM






Some newer Keihan ones from 2011:
「沿線の街」篇 “Trackside Neighborhoods”
「京都の街」篇 “Kyōto’s Neighborhoods”






Couple more from Keihan:

「特急」篇（電車ではじまるいい一日）“Limited Express (A Day Beginning with Trains)”






「普通」篇（電車ではじまるいい一日）“Local (A Day Beginning with Trains)”






A Hitachi promo featuring Hitachi-manufactured Hankyū trains. This promo aired in last year’s “Hankyū Densha” film.


----------



## quashlo

*TOKYO WONDERGROUND CMs and posters*

_Tōkyō wo Hashirō_ (“Let’s Run Around Tōkyō”) (15s)
This is the latest TOKYO WONDERGROUND CM with An, promoting the Tōkyō Marathon on 2012.02.26 and the new Ginza Line 1000 series trains, which will debut this spring. The 30s version and CM making video are on the TOKYO WONDERGROUND homepage.






Tōkyō Metro smartphone app (2 × 15s)
This is another one with An running alongside the TOKYO WONDERGROUND CMs.






Posters:

2011.11
These were released in parallel with the smartphone app CM:





2011.12





2012.01





2012.02


----------



## quashlo

*Keiō Electric Railway CM and posters*

The latest in the _Ki no Sato Takao-san e_ (“To the Forest Village, Mt. Takao”) series with actress Ueno Juri. This is for the autumn leaves season and aired 2011.10.29 to 2011.11.05.






2011.06 (left) and 2011.07 (right)

















2011.08-09 (left) and 2011.10-11 (right)

















2011.12-2012.01


----------



## Sopomon

I absolutely adore how quiant the whole of Enoshima looks, you rarely see places like that in Japan! Although, I must say, the semi-unused line that runs most of the way up to Kourankei gorge from Toyota has its moments...


----------



## coth

First Keihan video crashes ATi driver.


----------



## quashlo

Works fine for me... Must be your computer setup.



Sopomon said:


> I absolutely adore how quiant the whole of Enoshima looks, you rarely see places like that in Japan!


Hm, others can chime in, but I don't think it's that rare, really... The "small town" feel of Kamakura can be found all over Japan, although most of these places probably won't have something similar to the Enoden, which has probably benefitted from Enoshima tourism and being so close to the rest of Tōkyō.

In Tōkyō, for example, you could probably go to southern / eastern Chiba to get something analogous to Kamakura, minus the Enoden and the historical sites. Kawagoe (川越), Ōme (青梅), and Narita also have a fair bit of quaintness about them, and there's some really interesting mountain villages / cities up in Gunma and Tochigi, like Chichibu (秩父), Kiryū (桐生), and Nikkō.


----------



## Sopomon

quashlo said:


> Works fine for me... Must be your computer setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, others can chime in, but I don't think it's that rare, really... The "small town" feel of Kamakura can be found all over Japan, although most of these places probably won't have something similar to the Enoden, which has probably benefitted from Enoshima tourism and being so close to the rest of Tōkyō.
> 
> In Tōkyō, for example, you could probably go to southern / eastern Chiba to get something analogous to Kamakura, minus the Enoden and the historical sites. Kawagoe (川越), Ōme (青梅), and Narita also have a fair bit of quaintness about them, and there's some really interesting mountain villages / cities up in Gunma and Tochigi, like Chichibu (秩父), Kiryū (桐生), and Nikkō.


True, but there's a certain feel to Enoshima that many other cities dont' seem to have, a sort of golden, glowing hazy summer's afternoon feeling, I should probably have been more concise to be fair. And I intend on visiting Nikko some time soon too!


----------



## starrwulfe

^^ You should try visiting Inuyama in Aichi just north of Nagoya on the border with Gifu. Lots of festivals and such-- and enough of a "small town" feel while still 25 minutes from Nagoya Station on the Meitetsu Inuyama line. There's lots of towns like what you're talking about in the Chūkyō and Kansai areas... lived most of my adult life out that way


----------



## quashlo

Next, a short tour of the new JR Ōsaka Station (Ōsaka Station City):


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The complex includes a department store (operated under the “Isetan” and “Mitsukoshi” brands), Lucua (a mall), a cinema complex, an office tower, and a hotel.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Ōsaka Municipal Bus


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

One of the bus terminals at the station, on the north side. This was part of the renovation, and includes some nice features like LCD departure boards and “platform” doors. Most of the buses that use this are highway express buses to other parts of JR West’s service area like Hyōgo and Okayama, as well as destinations in Shikoku like Kōchi, Tokushima, and Ehime. However, I believe a few local Hankyū Bus routes also use this terminal.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

*Sapporo City unveils design of new low-floor trams*
http://www.hokkaido-np.co.jp/news/donai/347543.html



> On January 31, Sapporo City revealed the design of new low-floor trains to be introduced onto the city’s tram network in spring 2013. The trains feature a simple two-tone color scheme of black and white, which the city says “reflects Sapporo’s pioneering character and the transparency of the city’s climate and natural features.”
> 
> The low-floor trains will have a floor height of 35 cm—less than half that of the existing trains—and are designed to be easy to board and alight for the elderly and physically disabled. The design was decided after consideration by designers, university professors, and other experts, and was based on ideas submitted by citizens. The trains feature large windows to allow passengers to enjoy the urban scenery.
> 
> The trains will be three-section articulated cars that look like three-cars coupled together, stretching approx. 17 m long—as much as three to four meters longer than the current trains. Each train will cost approx. ¥260 million to manufacture. The city plans to rollout one train in FY2013 and two trains in FY2014. Of the 30 trains currently in operation, the city will replace the oldest trains, manufactured in 1958, with these new units.


Wonder who will manufacture this, Alna Sharyō or Niigata Transys…

HD scenes of Sapporo’s last remaining tram line.
This is a promo for a railfan DVD, so the production quality is pretty good.


----------



## Blackraven

Anyone here from Nagoya (or at least in the Aichi area)?

I have a question (for anyone who is from there):
Don't you guys have subway/train line where a special sound melody comes out whenever the train doors are closing? And where can I find it?

P.S.
Just a random guess but could it be from Nagoya Municipal Subway (i.e. the Sakura-dori train line)???


----------



## quashlo

Sakura-dōri Line doesn’t have departure melodies... Departure melodies aren’t unique to stations with platform doors—there’s plenty of stations with departure melodies, but most of them don’t have platform doors.

Examples from Nagoya area…

Kintetsu Nagoya Station：
midi file: http://hassya.net/shanai/kintetsu/nagoya_h.mid






Meitetsu Gifu Station:


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> I miss JR West. True, JR East has a more extensive "urban network" in order to serve the Keihinsaiyo Metropolis, but JR West has more interesting scenery and train runs--from a railfan perspective. Then again, I've only been in Kanto for 11 months now and haven't really had a chance to do some serious train rides in the network yet...


Yes, indeed. I often find myself, during a jaunt "down south", after meeting friends in Tokyo and doing any shopping, on a shinkansen for Kansai, to do the really serious railfanning. I think the more interesting operations of JR West arise partly out of the charged competition with private railways that exists there, with competing lines paralleling each other or serving the same markets. It seems the situation is more of a co-existence and even cooperation in services in Kanto (one exception is the Keikyu-JR Tokaido Line corridor)- perhaps this has origins in the private railways mainly adopting 1067mm gauge to facilitate freight interchange with JNR lines, while the private railways in Kansai mainly started out as street railways using standard gauge (1435mm) track. 

I do find the interlining operations of Tokyo Metro with JR East and private railway operators interesting though, and Tobu's operations on its Isezaki Line 4 track steel highway past Kita Senju is positively _Kansaiesque_.


----------



## starrwulfe

Blackraven said:


> Anyone here from Nagoya (or at least in the Aichi area)?
> 
> I have a question (for anyone who is from there):
> Don't you guys have subway/train line where a special sound melody comes out whenever the train doors are closing? And where can I find it?
> 
> P.S.
> Just a random guess but could it be from Nagoya Municipal Subway (i.e. the Sakura-dori train line)???


I lived in Kakuozan (Chikusa Ward) for 3 years up until last year. Nagoya subways don't have departure melodies; they have arrival melodies!

The melody you hear depends on the direction of travel. The last sound you hear is the platform chime followed by 3 short chirps from the train itself before the conductor closes the doors.


----------



## Northridge

When we are on the subject of jingles. Does anyone know any info and where I can find a good sample of this one(start at 6:17):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=F...eature=player_detailpage&v=i2aCoO3hqQI#t=373s

I've gathered a good portion of jingles from JR east and I have them in MP3 @ 128kbps. Send me a PM with your email and a send it to you as a RAR


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Northridge said:


> When we are on the subject of jingles. Does anyone know any info and where I can find a good sample of this one(start at 6:17):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=F...eature=player_detailpage&v=i2aCoO3hqQI#t=373s
> 
> I've gathered a good portion of jingles from JR east and I have them in MP3 @ 128kbps. Send me a PM with your email and a send it to you as a RAR


I don't have any links but that is the Ebisu station jingle which is also the Jingle for Ebisu beer brand made by Sapporo brewery which HQ is located there.


----------



## Woonsocket54

quashlo said:


> Extension on Google Maps:
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=200476120657035443237.0004b7f134118fddf01a5&msa=0


That map shows the extension going to another campus of Toyama Univ by Hokuriku Expressway.


----------



## AG

Does anyone have any info in relation to timetable revisions to JR in March?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

AG said:


> Does anyone have any info in relation to timetable revisions to JR in March?


This really deals more with the whole railway network rather than merely urban stuff, but here:

http://news.mynavi.jp/articles/2011/12/17/JR/index.html

Tohoku Shinkansen: 13 roundtrips of Hayate, Yamabiko, and Nasuno will use the E5 type.

E657 introduced on the Joban Line.

300 and 100 series retired on Tokaido and Sanyo Shinkansen. All Nozomi services will be N700 type.

287 series introduced on ltd. express services from Kansai to Nanki region. All trains will be consolidated under "Kuroshio" name.

Regular scheduled overnight trains Nihonkai and Kitaguni axed, will run only as seasonal trains.

More stuff, but I'm too tired to translate, maybe someone else.


----------



## quashlo

Woonsocket54 said:


> That map shows the extension going to another campus of Toyama Univ by Hokuriku Expressway.


That's the full extension... If you reread the article, there's a mention of a possible future extension all the way to the university's Sugitani Campus.

The 900 m extension that is the focus of the rest of the article is covered by the first two stations in the map.


----------



## Blackraven

quashlo said:


> what you and starrwulfe said


Haha it looks like I found it.

@starrwulfe

Never mind, I found it: It really is the Sakura-dori train line (Nagoya Subway Line 6)..........or at least the new extension.

I was referring to this:






The sound when the doors open is fun..........BUT it's the sound when the doors closing that is really hilarious.

It's like basketball game or those sounds that they play during american baseball games.:banana::nuts:

Ta-ta-ta-ra-ta-ra-ta-ra :lol:


----------



## Sopomon

Blackraven said:


> Haha it looks like I found it.
> 
> @starrwulfe
> 
> Never mind, I found it: It really is the Sakura-dori train line (Nagoya Subway Line 6)..........or at least the new extension.
> 
> I was referring to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sound when the doors open is fun..........BUT it's the sound when the doors closing that is really hilarious.
> 
> It's like basketball game or those sounds that they play during american baseball games.:banana::nuts:
> 
> Ta-ta-ta-ra-ta-ra-ta-ra :lol:



Speaking of the Nagoya subway, I forgot to take some photos from when some of the Meijo line trains were all decked out in special vinyls and interior adverts for the Chunichi Dragons after they became baseball kings or something. It was quite a nice departure from the ordinary!


----------



## iamawesomezero

impressive!


----------



## quashlo

Blackraven said:


> The sound when the doors open is fun..........BUT it's the sound when the doors closing that is really hilarious.
> 
> It's like basketball game or those sounds that they play during american baseball games.:banana::nuts:
> 
> Ta-ta-ta-ra-ta-ra-ta-ra :lol:


Those are pretty standard sounds for platform doors. Some other lines use similar sounds:

Tsukuba Express:


----------



## quashlo

Found this awesome promo video from Tōkyō Metro for the new Ginza Line 1000 series. Explains the history of the Ginza Line and the original 1000 series, and includes some scenes of the wrapping job and waterproof testing at the Nippon Sharyō plant in Toyokawa; the delivery by rail (from Toyakawa to Kawasaki) and road (from Kawasaki to Nakano Yard), and placement on bogies; and a tour of the train interior at the press open house event on 2011.10.05.


----------



## quashlo

Next, a tour of JR Kyōto Station. Not as fancy as the newer JR Ōsaka Station, but still quite nice.

Platform 0
This is for Hokuriku Line and Tōkaidō Line limited expresses such as the _Thunderbird_, _Hida_, _Shinano_, _Nihon-kai_, and _Kitaguni_.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Platform 2 @ 7:00 am, a bit too early for the bulk of the rush.
This is actually the reverse commute direction (Biwako Line for Kusatsu and Maibara and Kosei Line for Katata and Ōmi Imazu).


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Kyōto is a bus-heavy transit system, although it does have a decent, if somewhat disjointed, rail network. One plan being bandied about calls for reinstating trams on the city’s major bus corridors.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The station building has some very distinctive architecture.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Similar to Ōsaka Station, this is a large complex with a mix of uses (JR West-operated hotel, an Isetan-branded department store, museum / cultural space), plus some large open spaces and catwalks.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Rooftop open spaces


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Platforms 8-10
These are for the JR Nara Line to Nara.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Nara Line train arrives on Platform 9.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

These people will likely be transferring to the other JR lines, to the subway, or to buses.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## lkstrknb

I wouldn't consider these switches slow or clunky!!


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
Yes, but my point is that conventional switches are faster (in terms of a few seconds), which is critical in terms of running high frequency operations -you wouldn't want linimo types used on a Tokyo Metro Tozai Line or Keikyu Line style operation, for example. Of course, we are talking about operations on the margin, and linimo type operations (or monorail) would be good solutions in some cases, but not all.


----------



## Northridge

quashlo said:


> You can design it with catwalks... The Las Vegas Monorail has them.
> 
> There's also other ways to evacuate:
> http://www.osaka-monorail.co.jp/jpn/s_safety/06.html
> 
> - Coupling with another train
> - Safety devices inside the train
> - Ladder trucks (fire rescue)


Thank you for your answer.

Yes, some systems have them, but when I look at Chongqing's system I can not see anything that resembles a safety option in case of an emergency where evacuating fast is crucial. Even just a rope would do a pretty good job in some cases I think.

"Safety devices inside the train" I guess this means fire extinguisher and the like?

I think that to have a system of monorail without a good option of evacuating the train is unheard of. Even that the opportunity for an accident like a sudden fire and, lets say, a power out, is very slim, you should atleast have a rope or two onboard.


----------



## greg_christine

k.k.jetcar said:


> ^^
> Yes, but my point is that conventional switches are faster (in terms of a few seconds), which is critical in terms of running high frequency operations -you wouldn't want linimo types used on a Tokyo Metro Tozai Line or Keikyu Line style operation, for example. Of course, we are talking about operations on the margin, and linimo type operations (or monorail) would be good solutions in some cases, but not all.


A switch movement that requires three seconds for a maglev line as opposed to one second for a conventional rail line is not going to be a limiting factor for the headways between trains.


----------



## greg_christine

The maglev line in Shanghai features emergency escape chutes that deploy from the sides of the trains. One of the chutes was actually used a few years ago when a minor fire occurred on one of the trains.










At the following link is the website of a company that manufactures escape chute systems.

http://www.escape-chute-systems.com/


----------



## quashlo

Northridge said:


> "Safety devices inside the train" I guess this means fire extinguisher and the like?


If you look at the link, it's ropes + harness.


----------



## Northridge

quashlo said:


> If you look at the link, it's ropes + harness.


Sorry, but I can't read anything besides Norwegian and English. I've plans to start learning Japanese though, since it my favorite country of vacation.


----------



## Northridge

greg_christine said:


> The maglev line in Shanghai features emergency escape chutes that deploy from the sides of the trains. One of the chutes was actually used a few years ago when a minor fire occurred on one of the trains.
> 
> At the following link is the website of a company that manufactures escape chute systems.
> 
> http://www.escape-chute-systems.com/


Thank you for the post.

This is OT so i think this discussion should end here?

This safety device looks very good but they do not know how to design a good web page.


----------



## Sopomon

I think it was in this thread that someone asked quashlo if he/she had ridden the Linimo. For those interested, I'll be riding it tomorrow, and hope to be taking some pictures etc, with comments on how well it rides and all.


----------



## quashlo

Yes, please take some pictures!


----------



## quashlo

*Opinion: An undergrounded Yamanote Line could create space for 400,000 residents*
http://www.news-postseven.com/archives/20120210_86143.html



> A plan to construct a new station on the Yamanote Line has taken off. The new station is planned on the site of Tamachi Car Center, about one kilometer north of Shinagawa Station. But in order to achieve the revitalization of Tōkyō, Ōmae Ken’ichi calls for a second phase, followed by a third phase, of development. Below is Ōmae’s analysis.
> 
> =====
> 
> Redevelopment around Shinagawa Station and Tamachi Station shouldn’t stop at just the tracks between the two stations… I think we should also look at redevelopment of the West Exit and East Exit at Shinagawa Station, as a second phase of the project.
> 
> JR East could purchase Seibu Railway, unifying the hotels and other land owned by Seibu outside the West Exit of the station with the East Exit redeveloped by JR East and the upcoming redevelopment of Tamachi Car Center… If we can redevelop these areas together, the project becomes substantially larger.
> 
> As for specific designs for the area, we would cover over the entire area like the sci-fi film “Independence Day”, “undergrounding” all of the rail lines. But we wouldn’t actually be burying anything underground… We would create new lots on a manmade elevated deck directly above where the trains currently run, connecting the West Exit and East Exit and constructing a new community that stretches all the way to Tamachi.
> 
> The entire neighborhood, including roads, would be rebuilt from the ground up, creating residences, offices, shopping malls, restaurants, cafes, hotels, church squares, and other spaces and giving birth to a 24-hour town where people can come together and exchange ideas.
> 
> Tōkyō currently has a glut of office space, so even if they just build high-rise office towers in this area, they won’t be able to lease out all the space. But there is an unlimited demand for housing. Building the massive amount of housing possible in that area will substantially reduce housing costs, and if they make them land-leased condos, I think they can probably go for about half the current market price of condos in central Tōkyō.
> 
> Co-locating employment and housing will make walking commutes possible, and with the proximity to Haneda Airport (assuming the Tōkaidō Shinkansen were extended), people and corporations from all across the world will gather here.
> 
> And for a third phase of development, this could be extended all the way to Ueno. In other words, JR East would use its air rights to construct a swath of high-rise housing between Shinagawa and Ueno. If we do that, the first thing will be the connection of the Shinagawa / Tamachi cluster and the Shiodome / Hamamatsuchō cluster.
> 
> By redeveloping both sides of the tracks between Shinbashi and Yūrakuchō and connecting it to Shiodome, we could develop first-class district. Just beyond that is Akihabara with its concentration of creative minds in the video gaming, anime, and IT industries, and the area up to Ueno could be transformed into high-quality housing areas for residents commuting to Shinagawa / Tamachi, Shiodome, and Marunouchi.
> 
> If this plan is realized, we could create housing for at least 400,000 residents, all of whom would have access to a comfortable environment where employment and housing are co-located within a 15-minute commute and the Yamanote Line is running 24 hours a day.


An interesting vision, although I somehow doubt it will get anywhere. There are real technical challenges that I suspect would probably make it difficult for something like this to pencil out.


----------



## Sopomon

quashlo said:


> Yes, please take some pictures!


Unfortunately, due to a 'marathon' competition that I was partaking in (8km only, hah!), I didn't bring my camera, so none of my own photos, however, I'll link some and provide a small description of the ride etc.










So, the interior, very modern, and space age (appropriate, I suppose). Nice to see fewer advertisements than usual. (The amount of adverts is one of the many reasons I utterly despise the Meijo Line trains). It did, however feel just a little smaller than a normal train on the inside.










(I think we may have seen this before!) The ride itself was extrememly quiet and smooth, a massive improvement of the squeaks and squeals of the Higashiyama Line that it connects to. You notice quite how quiet it is when you're in the tunnel section near to Fujigaoka Station, where normally you'd hear whilstling, screeching motors, there was jsut a quiet whine, and a dead smooth ride through the tunnel, a little disconcerting if anything!

But to be brutally honest, it didn't feel like much else than an expensive (but quiet)commuter rail service.


----------



## quashlo

Thanks for the post.

Well, I can't say I'm surprised about the "expensive" thing, as most new lines in Japan try to maximize fare revenue to recoup all the costs and debt incurred with construction. The exceptions are if it's an addition to the operator's existing network, like the Fukutoshin Line. Linimo is still operating in the red, but the deficit has been dropping in recent years.


----------



## Sopomon

quashlo said:


> Thanks for the post.
> 
> Well, I can't say I'm surprised about the "expensive" thing, as most new lines in Japan try to maximize fare revenue to recoup all the costs and debt incurred with construction. The exceptions are if it's an addition to the operator's existing network, like the Fukutoshin Line. Linimo is still operating in the red, but the deficit has been dropping in recent years.


I remember reading that they were worried about how rapidly the ridership fell from somewhere around 100,000 during the expo to 16,000, actually, I think that may have been one of your posts a long time ago! But I think with the Nagoya metro area beginning to streatch out past Fujigaoka, and on into the surrounding hills, I think we can expect to see more ridership increase.


On another note, anyone who knows Nagoya fairly well, will notice there's a little 'stub' of a metro line that runs into Heian-dori. I used to use that for my everyday commute, but no longer. It appears that they've left provisions to tunnel further past the end of the station. Does anyone know if something like that is in the books?


----------



## quashlo

The plan from many years ago (1992) was to have it continue south to Shin-Sakaemachi (Higashiyama Line) and Marutachō, where it would then through-service with a future Municipal Subway Tōbu (東部) Line to Sasashima. From Sasashima, the line would through-service with the JR Kansai Main Line and potentially with the Nishi-Nagoyakō Line (now in service as the "Aonami Line"):

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=200476120657035443237.0004b91e3023761e23aff&msa=0

I think Nagoya City is putting rail extensions on ice for the moment, as they've amassed a sizable chunk of debt with all the extensions they've opened within the past 15-20 years.


----------



## Woonsocket54

They'll need to quadruple-track the Yamanote Line before even thinking of having people living on top of it.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

^^Well, the JR tracks along much of the Yamanote are quadrupled+ for much of it's length to accommodate the other lines the run parallel to it. I would imagine any plan to move the Yamanote line underground and use the land for housing would also include plans to underground the other JR lines that run parallel to it.

Anyway, I think part of the appeal of the Yamanote Line is the fact that it is above ground line.

To be honest, I can't imagine it'd ever happening. Building anything underground in Tokyo is a headache because there is so much underground already! Think of all the subway and underground train lines, road tunnels, flood and sewage tunnels, utility tunnels, etc. they would have to build around. I remember watching a TV show about a new underground highway in Tokyo; the first phase is only a short section from near Shibuya to Shinjuku, but ~8-9 subway/train lines pass under and over it! They had to engineer the tunnel so as not to hit all the other tunnels; there's even a point where they built the road tunnel in between two subway lines; one directly above and one directly below at the same point! And then the show turned to the issue of earthquakes; what will happen to the layers of tunnels under Tokyo in the event of 'the big one'? So I can imagine just thinking about putting the Yamanote Line underground is enough to make engineers' and cash strapped politicians' and railway executives' minds explode!


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
Similarly, the Fukutoshin Line tunnel is spaced only a few centimeters away from existing subway line tunnels in some locations. If the Yamanote Line were to be undergrounded, the tunnel may have to be built do deeply that it would have detrimental effects on convenience- a business claiming (for example) a two minute walk from xxxx station on the Yamanote Line may have to change that to six minutes.


----------



## Woonsocket54

I don't think the article talked about putting Yamanote Line underground.


----------



## quashlo

Yeah, I should probably fix the title on that post.
They'd really just building over it, the same way they are currently doing at the South Exit of Shinjuku Station. They wouldn't have to do much digging, but there'd be a lot of shifting of tracks laterally to make way for columns for the buildings above. I'm not sure how practical this is along the entire length of the line between Ueno and Shinagawa, but I suppose they could just not build on the parts where they have difficulty securing enough ROW.

Even if they really wanted to underground the Yamanote Line, there's other factors in addition to the ones mentioned above... Most notable is what to do with the segment running parallel with the Keihin-Tōhoku Line, where there are cross-platform transfers. Do you underground just the Yamanote Line or do you underground both? Plus, JR East has already made a commitment to install platform doors... I doubt the platforms will be going anywhere anytime soon.

The biggest motivation for undergrounding is grade-separation, and there are much higher-priority segments on other lines. The Yamanote Line has one grade crossing in Nakazato, between Komagome and Tabata, but the rest of it is completely grade-separated.

There's still quite a few major trunk lines into / out of Tōkyō that are nowhere close to being fully grade-separated. (This is only Tōkyō Prefecture... Kanagawa, Chiba, and Saitama are excluded from the graphic). In particular, the Seibu Shinjuku Line, Tōbu Tōjō Line, and Keiō Line have substantial segments that are not completely grade-separated. In addition, this graphic doesn't show it, but the Tōkaidō Line / Keihin‒Tōhoku Line between Shinagawa and Yokohama is a complete mess, as there's at least a few grade crossings about 8-10 tracks long, if I remember correctly.









Source: Tōkyō Metropolitan Government


----------



## quashlo

*New subway line connecting Narita, Haneda airports eyed*
http://mdn.mainichi.jp/travel/news/20120216p2g00m0dm027000c.html



> TOKYO (Kyodo) -- The transport ministry is considering launching a new subway line connecting downtown Tokyo directly to Narita and Haneda airports, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> The Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism also plans to launch Shin-Tokyo Station, which will be built next to Tokyo Station, the officials said.
> 
> It is expected to facilitate the transfer of tourists from the airports to Tokyo's central area, as well as to other areas of Japan via bullet trains departing from Tokyo Station.
> 
> It will take 37 minutes by limited express from Shin-Tokyo Station to Narita airport, Japan's largest international gateway near Tokyo, and 22 minutes to Haneda airport, reducing the traveling time by 13 minutes and 3 minutes, respectively.
> 
> It will also reduce the traveling time between the two airports by 33 minutes to 59 minutes, they said.
> 
> The new 11-kilometer line will be created as a bypass line on the existing Toei Asakusa line and connect Oshiage and Sengakuji stations.
> 
> Roughly 10 million people are expected to use the new line every year, and the total cost of the project is estimated at 400 billion yen, they said.
> 
> The government, railway operator and Tokyo metropolitan government are each expected to cover one third of the cost, but the Tokyo government has not agreed with the amount of contribution, saying the central government should bear a greater cost.


Not sure why the Asakusa Line bypass is suddenly getting a lot of press time again… Some other articles indicate there may be some private financing involved, but I’m not convinced that’s so newsworthy. Of course, it may just be that the MLIT is announcing a more solid commitment to move forward with the line. The only other thing I can think of is the future Yamanote Line station and redevelopment of Tamachi Car Center, which will both be fairly close to Sengakuji Station, where the bypass will tie into the existing Asakusa Line and Keikyū Main Line.

The bypass will definitely add even more character to the line for railfans (and headaches for train schedulers), as Skyliner trains will be running on the bypass line and onto the Keikyū Line to Haneda.

Sengakuji Station action (2011.04), showing the endless variety of rolling stock including Toei Subway, Keikyū, Hokusō, and Narita Sky Access trains.


----------



## dumbfword

With Japan's population decline. Will any subway lines be fully automated like some lines in Barcelona, Paris, and Singapore?


----------



## Woonsocket54

All those level crossings on high-frequency lines. How does that even work? Pedestrians get 10 seconds every 10 minutes to do their dance?


----------



## quashlo

More or less. I think I posted this a while ago:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D28UOcUdBU

If it’s really bad, there’s usually some alternative way to get around… Either taking a pedestrian bridge over the tracks, passing through the station, etc. It's maybe not ideal, but people need train service, and the cost of grade-separation is astronomical... You're basically replacing entire sections of lines, including stations (in some cases twice because you have to move things to temporary tracks and platforms before you can even begin work on the permanent facilities).



dumbfword said:


> With Japan's population decline. Will any subway lines be fully automated like some lines in Barcelona, Paris, and Singapore?


Eh, I doubt you will see driverless trains… Japan has them, but only for AGT (“new transit”) like Yurikamome, Nippori–Toneri Liner, Kōbe Port Liner, etc. The trend with regular trains is mostly to move to one-man operations—i.e., eliminating the conductor at the rear—but even then, it’s only on really small rural lines and such. If it’s done on a major line, it’s usually coupled with platform doors, just like Tōkyō Metro is doing.


----------



## quashlo

*Sumitomo and Nippon Sharyō receive VRE order for up to 50 commuter railcars*
http://www.sumitomocorp.com/Who-We-Are/News/Virginia-Railway-Express-Awards/



> NEW YORK, NEW YORK, February 16, 2012--- On February 15, 2012, Sumitomo Corporation of America in conjunction with its car builder partner Nippon Sharyo, received a contract award from Virginia Railway Express (VRE) for 50 Gallery-type Bi-level Passenger Cars. The base order is to supply 8 cars at a contract price of $21 million and is scheduled to be delivered in 2014. This contract includes an option for VRE to purchase up to an additional 42 cars. If the option is exercised, the total contract would amount to $119 million. VRE will use the cars procured through this contract to update its fleet by replacing some of their older cars and adding more cars to handle their increase in ridership.
> 
> The gallery-type bi-level passenger car is a unique type of bi-level car which has open space between the two sides of the upper deck and allows ticket collectors to check tickets on both levels from the bottom level. Sumitomo Corporation of America with Nippon Sharyo has already delivered a total of 71 passenger cars to VRE. Moreover, a total of 643 gallery-type bi-level passenger cars has already been supplied by Sumitomo Corporation of America and Nippon Sharyo in the U.S.
> 
> Sumitomo Corporation of America and Nippon Sharyo have been supplying commuter rail cars, including Electric Multiple Units (EMUs) in the North American market since the 1980s. In the 30 year period, they have delivered approximately 900 cars.
> 
> In October 2010, Nippon Sharyo strengthened its long commitment to the North American marketplace and announced the establishment of their own passenger railcar production facility in Rochelle, Illinois. With an investment that will increase its competitiveness in the North American market, the new VRE cars will be manufactured at this U.S. production facility. This order is in addition to the 160 gallery-type EMUs for Metra in Illinois, 12 single-level Diesel Multiple Units (DMUs) for Sonoma Marin Area Rail Transit (SMART) in California and 18 single-level DMUs for Metrolinx in Toronto, Canada, already scheduled for production when the facility opens.
> 
> Sumitomo has 50 years of contract management experience in bringing transportation systems to life. As a prime contractor, the company has developed, managed and delivered transit systems for Chicago's Metra, the Northern Indiana Commuter Transportation District, the Maryland Mass Transit Administration, California's CALTRANS Peninsula Corridor Joint Powers Board, the Los Angeles County MTA, the Virginia Railway Express, and will begin the delivery of DMUs to SMART and Metrolinx at the end of 2013. Sumitomo has supplied Automated People Mover (APM) systems for the Washington Dulles International Airport, Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta International Airport and Miami International Airport.
> 
> Sumitomo globally has been involved in building various types of transit systems around the world, including light rail systems in Manila, Philippines, people mover systems at Hong Kong’s new airport at Chek Lap Kok, and other systems in Japan.
> 
> *About Nippon Sharyo*
> Nippon Sharyo, founded in 1896, has manufactured railroad vehicles for more than 100 years and has annual sales of over $1,200 million. A world leader in the manufacturing of the Gallery-type car, the company also owns the largest market share of Japanese “Shinkansen” bullet train sets.
> 
> *About Sumitomo Corporation of America*
> Established in 1952, and headquartered in New York City, Sumitomo Corporation of America (SCOA) has 10 offices in major U.S. cities. SCOA is the largest wholly-owned subsidiary of Sumitomo Corporation, one of the world's leading traders of goods and services. As an integrated business enterprise, the firm has emerged as a major organizer of multinational projects, an expediter of ideas, an important international investor and financier, and a powerful force for distribution of products and global communications through a network of offices worldwide. For more information visit www.sumitomocorp.com.


----------



## quashlo

Cairo Metro Line 3 opened today (2012.02.21).
This line uses cars manufactured by Kinki Sharyō and Tōshiba as part of a Mitsubishi-led consortium. If I remember correctly, these first 52 cars were manufactured in Japan... The rest will be produced locally in Egpyt.

Video news reports (Japanese only):
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20120222/t10013192351000.html
http://www.fnn-news.com/news/headlines/articles/CONN00217746.html


----------



## quashlo

And some info on another big car order, the DC Metro 7000 series being manufactured by Kawasaki. I think there were some delays last year due to the earthquake and tsunami, but it seems that those have all been ironed out.

http://unsuckdcmetro.blogspot.com/2012/02/7000-series-cars-begin-to-take-shape.html


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## quashlo

^^ Pretty good summary... It brings up some points which I've always wholeheartedly agreed with and think will invariably make things much easier for first-timers:


Remember that there are multiple operators. Just because you cannot find your destination on the farechart does not mean there isn't another operator at the same station that will take you directly to where you want to go. Best is to have your own map with everything on it (JR + subways + private railways).
Always check for the exit / transfer signs. It will generally save you A LOT of trouble.
Get a prepaid IC card (Suica or PASMO) so you never have to worry about trying to figure out what the fare is.


----------



## Northridge

Nice video.

What's the reason for the two travel cards Passmo and Suica? Is there any difference between them?


----------



## loefet

^^ The Suica is JR East card and PASMO is the private operators card. They are completely interchangeable, except for commuting tickets, where each card is only valid for it's own network.
But if you don't live in Japan, then a Suica card is the one to go for, since it's also interchangeable with all other JR cards and other.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
Suica is JR East's IC card system, while Pasmo is the IC card system for the consortium of Kanto Region private railways and bus systems. They are interchangeable on most services in the Kanto region. However, if you have a choice, I would get Suica, as it can be used interchangeably with IC cards in other regions, for example Toica, Icoca, Kitaca, and Sugoca.


----------



## Northridge

^^Thanks.

I just watch the 5 Centimeters Per Second movie and I enjoyed it very much. Is there some other movies with trains/metro in it?


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## postech

просрали гонку технологий Японии, это очевидно


----------



## quashlo

Northridge said:


> I just watch the 5 Centimeters Per Second movie and I enjoyed it very much. Is there some other movies with trains/metro in it?


Yeah, 5 Centimers per Second is great... Highly recommended. Some fantastic railway scenes in there, and a solid attention to detail. It's fun to see how many places you can recognize.






Here's a couple movie trailers I posted before... You will have to find out how to get the actual movies.

The trailer in the first link is broken... There's another one up here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69qeTt-_RmA
For the second link, there's a second movie in this series: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABEi2l9Oxio

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77390991&postcount=3626
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59795659&postcount=1397

It's not really related to urban transit, but 鉄道員 (Poppoya) is a favorite of mine... Should be able to find this one fairly easy on the Web.

There's a few more in here:
http://www.jnsforum.com/index.php?topic=2786.0


----------



## Northridge

^^ Thank you very much. I don't have the time to check the links now, but tomorrow I'm going to do it.

Edit: Yes, 5 Centimers per Second is great, not only b/c of the trains, but as you said, the details, And I also think the dialogue and the artwork should be mentioned. The artwork is really strange, but it is so good.


----------



## quashlo

Found this beautifully-produced Meitetsu fanvid snooping around YouTube...
頑張れ名鉄！


----------



## coth

castermaild55 said:


>


i don't believe everything is so complicated. here you don't even know the language to understand what is where, everything is simple, signs are intuitively primitive, tones of apps for smartphones and telephones helping to find quickest way on surface public transport and in metro and help points where you can contact help center in several languages (at least russian and english). large bus stops is a nightmare though, no signage at all


----------



## Winged Robot

Those Tokyo Eye videos were very informative. I didn't know there had to be an entrance to the surface every 30 meters from the underground walkways. This must be why a station complex, like Shinjuku, can be said to have well over 200 exits.


----------



## quashlo

Picking up from where I left off a few weeks ago, continuing our tour of Kyōto…

Biking is pretty popular in the old capital


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

I managed to fit a ride on the Keifuku Electric Railroad (Randen) into my schedule… This is a two-line tram network in the western part of the city.

Kitano Hakubaichō Station, the eastern terminus


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The line hasn’t changed much, and still retains most of its charm like the Enoden in Kamakura.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Headmark celebrating the 80th anniversary of Ukyō Ward…


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The old manned gates still remain…


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Future railfan 


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The line is mostly in its own protected ROW, although there is one section with on-street running. The Arashiyama Main Line (嵐山本線), the source of the name “Randen” (嵐電), is double-tracked, but portions of the Kitano Line are single-track.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

This is the 100th anniversary tram, painted in a new livery of 京紫 (Kyōto purple). The railway turned 100 in 2010.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The junction between the two lines is at Katabira no Tsuji…


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

This is a four-track station, complete with underground passages connecting the platforms.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

That is a *huge* gap… :lol:


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The Arashiyama Main Line curves off to the right towards Shijō Ōmiya, which is closer to Shijō–Kawaramachi but still requires a transfer to the Hankyū Kyōto Line. This tram’s got a headmark for 化け電 (“Ghost Train”)... Randen decks out one of their trains with spooky lighting and costumed monsters at night for the kids.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Looking west towards Arashiyama…


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Some really nice, active neighborhoods along the line…


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr 

If you were wondering where the fourth platform was, it’s at left... Basically a “half-platform” deal.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

At Randen Arashiyama Station…
There are four different stations named Arashiyama, one each for the Randen, the Hankyū Arashiyama Line, the JR Sagano Line (San’in Main Line), and the Sagano tourist trains. Only the latter two are actually connected—the others are in other parts of Arashiyama, but the Randen one is closest to the heart of the area, which is a popular tourist destination.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Warm footbath at the station… This is a pretty popular thing at places with hot springs.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## Northridge

These videos are a bit old and therefor they lack HD and maybe they have been posted before(?), but I do like them a lot.





[/QUOTE]

A few more here: http://www.youtube.com/user/chrisjongkind/videos

If you're wondering, it is the same guy who takes outstanding pictures of Tokyo, on Flickr


----------



## starrwulfe

Here's a video and some pictures of my snowy commute this past Tuesday, when a big snowstorm hit the Metropolis. Video was shot between Asaka and Asaka-dai Stations on the Tobu Tojo line in Saitama. The pictures are taken at Shiki Station. BRR! ☃


----------



## quashlo

Thanks for the report... Very interesting and impressive. It really does like Hokkaidō or Niigata.

I imagine the frequency of snowfall in Kantō is just not worth the massive investment in snowplows, sprinklers, et al. to completely "snow-proof" the system. They basically run the lines at max under normal conditions (i.e., 99% of the time), so anytime they have to reduce speeds across the board, the schedule goes out the window... :lol:


----------



## Sopomon

quashlo said:


> Found this beautifully-produced Meitetsu fanvid snooping around YouTube...
> 頑張れ名鉄！


A lot of people really seem to like Meitetsu, why is that? The red trains..?


----------



## quashlo

Well, I can’t speak for everyone, but I find quite a bit to like about it… You wouldn’t know it, but they have the third largest private railway network by length in Japan (444.2 km) after Kintetsu and Tōbu (actually second after Kintetsu in terms of number of stations). The trains are some of the most distinctive in Japan, and they’ve got quite a bit of variety. In the past, this was even moreso the case, when they still had diesel cars and lines like the Gifu City tram, which had some real gems… I think I posted this a long time ago, but the resemblance here to U.S. interurbans is truly uncanny: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmoJzD3FNnQ

Another thing is the complexity of servicing, which you can kind of see through the route map. They may technically only have one “mainline”, but the level of branching is rivaled only by the far larger Kintetsu. There’s lots of coupling / decoupling and through-running, which makes for some really interesting railfanning. Meitetsu also does some unusual things like mixed fare classes (special car + standard car) in fixed formations (like this), and there’s the unusual through-services with the Tsurumai Line, which runs onto Meitetsu tracks at both ends… Subway through-servicing at both ends is usually done with two different private railways (one at each end), but this is the only place in Japan where it happens with the same private railway at both ends… Closest other example would be the Tōkyō Metro Tōzai Line, but that’s with JR at both ends.

I suppose the last thing is that they’re in one of the worst places to have the network they have… Out of the three largest metropolitan areas in Japan, Nagoya is the worst off. Granted its population density just isn’t as large as the other two, but being the home of Toyota means motorization took hold here much stronger. Since the post-war years, Meitetsu has been struggling to rationalize its operations with an area and population that is highly car-dependent. Meitetsu’s last 10 years read like the obituary section of a newspaper:

*Bold* = complete abandonment of line
1999.04.01: Minomachi Line (Seki – Mino, 6.0 km)
*2001.10.01: Yaotsu Line (Akechi – Yaotsu, 7.3 km)*
2001.10.01: Takehana Line (Egira – Ōsu, 6.7 km)
*2001.10.01: Tanigumi Line (Kurono – Tamiguni, 11.2 km)*
2001.10.01: Ibi Line (Kurono – Hon-Ibi, 5.6 km)
2004.04.01: Mikawa Line (Nishi-Nakagane – Sanage, 8.6 km)[/b]
2004.04.01: Mikawa Line (Hekinan – Kira Yoshida, 16.4 km)[/b]
*2005.04.01: Minomachi Line (Tetsumeichō – Seki, 18.8 km)*
*2005.04.01: Gifu City Line (Gifu Station – Chūsetsu, 3.7 km) *
*2005.04.01: Ibi Line (Chūsetsu – Kurono, 12.7 km)*
*2005.04.01: Tagami Line (Keirinjō-mae – Tagami, 1.4 km)*
*2008.12.28: Monkey Park Monorail Line (1.2 km)*

A good 100 km knocked off in just a little over decade.

While ridership is generally trending down for all operators across Japan, things are far rosier if you’re a Kantō- or Kansai-area private railway. Meitetsu has never really had it easy. I suppose it’s a bit like rooting for the underdog.

That and they have some really great CMs…
I guess I never posted this one:






Older ones:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDrwAieBrLo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PObvrH_QCE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Lu_07qY2EQ


----------



## zerokei

castermaild55 said:


>


I think the TV show made a good effort and I guess that they meant well but I got a bit irritated by watching it. It feels like they are underestimating tourists in Tokyo.

Trying to buy a ticket with JR to Azabu Juban (a non JR-station) is like going to Kings Cross in London and trying to buy a ticket with the Eurostar to Paris! Or going to a tea store if you want to buy coffee. I refuse to believe that tourists are this stupid. Tokyo might be complex but the efforts of making the transportation system multilingual and easier to understand are amazing. How many places have signs in two to four languages, information desks or stations attendants at every corner or such an extensive use of colors, sounds or announcements? I often see tourists struggle in Stockholm (not a complex system) because the signs are few, no one to ask and everything is in Swedish.

I would have taken the Marunouchi line to Kokkaigijidomae, walked the small distance (probably not longer than transferring to the Oedo line at Hamamatsucho considering the depth) to Tameikesanno and taken the Namboku line from there. Staying within the same company would probably save me half the ticket price and not add more than a few minutes to the travel time. I am disappointed that neither the concierge nor the JR guide recommended this route.

Actually I lived between Roppongi Itchome and Kamiyacho for 6 months. It was my first time being in Tokyo not as a tourist. Instead of an IC card I used kaisuken (回数券 "book of tickets"), which, besides commuter tickets, is the only thing that actually becomes cheaper. I just had a prepaid mobile phone so I didn't have access to internet or any fancy applications. Instead I picked up a wallet size Tokyo Metro Map (http://raykagurazaka.img.jugem.jp/20090210_152792.jpg) which I studied thoroughly and thought to myself that if I'm going to be here for a while I have to learn the system. This was the start of my interest in trains and I soon discovered that there is so much more than the lines inside the Yamanote. So I agree with what quashlo said about getting a map covering all operators. The rest seem pretty straight forward, "check where you are going". I mean who does not do this? I don't think anybody arrives at a station and just exits randomly? It is like driving to a new city on the highway but when approaching, not reading any signs and just take a random exit. I don’t think anybody does this.

I also think they should have covered that it matters a lot which car you ride. Usually when searching on Hyperdia, some transfers are impossible to make if you aren't in the right car. Or impossible with heavy luggage if there is no elevator. Hyperdia is good but doesn't have the possibility to regulate the changing times, something which is possible with Jorudan for example.


----------



## zerokei

quashlo said:


> Well, I can’t speak for everyone, but I find quite a bit to like about it…


Very interesting. I know very little about the lines and trains in the Chubu area. I read the other day however, that Meitetsu's Toyohashi station (one of their main terminals?) only has one (1!) track (plattforms at both sides?) and they still manage to operate an impressive amounts of trains in and out of that station. If i remember correct I think it was 6 tph at most. Perhaps quashlo or someone else can fill us in on the details; how come it is only one?


----------



## FML

Two reasons to love Meitetsu:

*1. Its crazy central station*

The most important station of Meitetsu lines, Meitetsu-Nagoya, has only 2 tracks and 3 platforms placed between Nagoya Station (Nagoya City Subway) and Kintetsu-Nagoya Station. But the underground station handles more than 800 trains per day, heading directly through many branch lines. It means the station is very fun to watch, if a little complicated to use (even for Tokyoites or Osakans).

Because trains heading completely different directions, with different stopping patterns, come here every 1 to 3 minutes, users have to make sure they are queueing on a correct spot, facing a correct color sign. Otherwise, you will board a wrong one.










Because the train pattern here is too complicated, they can't use automatic announcements. They have "DJ booths" instead.










Sunday afternoon scene in Meitetsu-Nagoya, which should be much less busy than weekdays. (x4 speed) Notice all the trains show different destinations.







*2. The old Inuyama Bridge*

Unfortunately (?), the rail and the road were separated in 2000.










zerokei said:


> Meitetsu's Toyohashi station (one of their main terminals?) only has one (1!) track (plattforms at both sides?)


I know quashlo-san will tell you the details and its reason, but yes, it's 1 track, 1 platform (or more like, 1/2 platform).
Just FYI, Meitetsu-Gifu, their another main terminal at the opposite end, is also hampered by a short single track section. Quite a handicapped railway.


----------



## quashlo

^^ Great videos, loved them both... While the improvement to traffic safety is indisputable, it's still saddening to see so much character disappearing, one bit at a time. 



zerokei said:


> I don't think anybody arrives at a station and just exits randomly? It is like driving to a new city on the highway but when approaching, not reading any signs and just take a random exit. I don’t think anybody does this.


I must confess... I've been one of these people before. :lol:

I suppose I'm just conditioned since my local train system is super dumbed-down. You really can't get lost because it's just too simple, and there are no things like exits only connected by the paid areas of the station. You can get out at any set of faregates and get to any exit of the station. In Japan, taking the wrong set of faregates out can occasionally mean you can't get back to the correct exit except by a really long detour at street level. Plus, sometimes, if it's at rush hour, you just have to follow the flood of people... Everybody knows where they're going, even if you don't.

Anyways, I really agree on the signage part... I think they do a darn good job of trying to make the complexities fairly easy to understand for the passenger. And I certainly wouldn't sacrifice that complexity (really, passenger convenience, as it's all about tailoring service to match passenger needs as efficiently as possible) to "dumb down" the system for everyone.


----------



## starrwulfe

Meitetsu for a lot of reasons *is* Nagoya. For the majority of the people in the Chubu region, there's only JR Tokai and Meitetsu. Many people synonymize their local area with the train system there. For example, when I lived in Osaka, some older people would ask if I lived near the Kanjosen (Osaka Loop line). Here in Toyko people ask if its on the yamanote. Telling them I live on the Tokyu Toyoko line conjures up images of Yokohama's Harbor District and Chinatown because the line ends there…but its far from my home too!

Saying Meitetsu to a Japanese that's been to Nagoya is like saying Chunichi Dragons (Nagoya's very strong baseball team) or "tonkatsu" (miso-covered fried pork cutlet-a famous Nagoya dish) Those old creaky dusty red trains are Nagoya!

I used to take the Kami-Iida line to Komaki and Tsurumai line/Inuyama line to Kashiwa once a week for work for years. Meitetsu Nagoya is an operation that has to be seen. How trains get in and outta there with no hiccups is beyond me.


----------



## quashlo

More pics…

At Torokko Arashiyama Station, as a local on the JR Sagano Line passes us, bound for Kyōto Station. JR West recently completed a series of upgrades for this line, including double-tracking and service improvements. This line cuts through the mountains west of the city to reach Kameyama and beyond. The San’in Main Line’s original alignment was very curvy, winding its way through the mountains paralleling the river to avoid tunneling. This section was later replaced with a far straighter and faster tunneled alignment in 1989, with the old tracks now being used for the Sagano tourist train.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

After a ride on the tourist train, I’m at Saga Arashiyama, waiting for a Sagano Line train to get me back to Kyōto Station. Frequency on the busiest section of the line is as high as 8-9 tph, but it drops to 4-5 tph during other times of the day, plus a couple long-distance limited expresses. Frequency is still limited somewhat, probably due to the last single-track section on the approach into Kyōto Station.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Four-car local for Kameoka (20.2 km from Kyōto Station)


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

The station for the tourist train, Torokko Saga Station, is right next to the JR station.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Rapid for Sonobe (34.2 km from Kyōto Station)


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

A few pics of Kyōto Station from Kyōto Tower:


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Keihan Sanjō Station
Just like it does in central Ōsaka, the Keihan Main Line dives underground in central Kyōto. Originally, Keihan only went as far as Sanjō, but the section between Sanjō and Demachiyanagi was built as a separate line, later absorbed into the Keihan network as the Keihan Ōtō Line (京阪鴨東線), named because it runs along the east bank of the Kamo River. Similarly, Keihan’s original Ōsaka terminal was Tenmabashi, but that was extended to Yodoyabashi via a new underground tunnel.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

A reminder of Keihan’s glorious past, these 5000 series trains have five doors per side per car, helping to deal with the crush loads during the 70s and 80s (Keihan was the first Japanese railway to use a five-door arrangement). During off-peak periods, Door 2 and Door 4, shown here unpainted to help distinguish them for passengers, are locked, leaving only three doors in use. Other Keihan feats include originally holding title to the longest quadruple-track section of any private railway in Japan, between Tenmabashi and Neyagawa (12.5 km), before being unseated by the Tōbu Isesaki Line (18.9 km) in Tōkyō in 1997.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

We’re bound for Demachiyanagi, where we can transfer to the Eizan Electric Railway.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Shift change


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Keihan’s new liveries are pretty nice… Elegant, with some color, but not over-the-top. The repainting from the traditional two-tone lime and forest green came with the opening of the Nakanoshima Line in 2008. 


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Eizan Electric Railway (Eiden), Demachiyanagi Station
This line is an interesting mix of urban service for the northern parts of the city and tourist service to the mountains north of the city (Kurama and Mt. Hiei). The logo is a red leaf, a reference to the autumn leaves season which draws a lot of visitors to the line.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Fare table


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Eiden is part of the Japan Mountain Railway Association… Other members include Nankai Electric Railway (Kōya Line) and Hakone Tozan Railway.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The railway has a few trains designed with a mix of seating to serve the two passenger markets… I had originally come up here to see the illumination scheme for the autumn leaves, but I guess I was too early or maybe misread the schedule on their website, as there was nothing going on.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Green = Eiden Main Line
Red = Eiden Kurama Line


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Back at Demachiyanagi, a sub-express for Yodoyabashi.
I chose to wait for a limited express.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Luckily, I caught one of the new 3000 series sets originally introduced for the Nakanoshima Line opening.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

This series was designed for limited express service, and features all transverse seating in 2+1 configuration, but with plenty of clear space in the door area and aisles to handle standing passengers during the peak periods.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Keihan’s “image character”, O-Keihan. This is an advertisement for the autumn leaves season, one of the best times to visit Kyōto.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

You’re supposed to completely turn off your mobile phones in the priority seating areas.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Kyōbashi Station, back in Ōsaka


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The bridge concourse of JR Ōsaka Station at night


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

zerokei said:


> Very interesting. I know very little about the lines and trains in the Chubu area. I read the other day however, that Meitetsu's Toyohashi station (one of their main terminals?) only has one (1!) track (plattforms at both sides?) and they still manage to operate an impressive amounts of trains in and out of that station. If i remember correct I think it was 6 tph at most. Perhaps quashlo or someone else can fill us in on the details; how come it is only one?


Since *FML* passed the baton, here is what Wiki says:
The Meitetsu Nagoya Main Line and JR Iida Line basically share a short 4 km section of track around the station. Meitetsu has one half of an island platform, JR Central the other half. This was an arrangement that came about in 1927, when Aichi Electric Railway (predecessor of Meitetsu) extended service to what was then known as Yoshida Station... Toyokawa Railroad, which constructed the Iida Line, had a single-track line to the station, and Aichi Electric Railway built another single-track section to the station, creating a double-track segment that was then shared between the two.


----------



## quashlo

I updated my IC card chart...

Changes:

Updated the start date for farecard interoperability between TOICA and manaca (2012.04.21).
Removal of Tōkyū Setagaya Line's Setamaru card, which will be terminated 2012.09.30. This card was a bit redundant anyways, as you can already use the much larger Suica / PASMO systems on the line.
Added logos for ayuca (Gifu), Randen Card (Kyōto), mejiron nimoca (Ōita), and IC Ii Card (Matsuyama).
Enjoy! 

Time flies... Only a year left until all 10 of the major farecards will have farecard interoperability, plus all 10 (except for manaca and PiTaPa) will also be accepted in SAPICA's coverage area (Sapporo Muncipal Subway, buses, and trams). Basically, if you have any one of the 10 major cards, you will be able to use it anywhere in the Greater Tōkyō, Greater Nagoya, Ōsaka-Kōbe-Kyōto, Fukuoka‒Kita-Kyūshū, or Sapporo metropolitan areas. I'm not 100% sure yet, but I think you will also be able to use your card in the secondary coverage zones like ICOCA's coverage in Hiroshima / Fukuyama / Okayama or Suica's coverage in Sendai and Niigata.


----------



## quashlo

*IC farecard proposed for Okinawa* 
http://mainichi.jp/area/okinawa/news/20120215rky00m010005000c.html



> On February 14, the Okinawa Prefectural Government compiled its draft Transportation Demand Management (TDM) Policy Implementation and Action Program, which will serve as a set of guidelines for TDM, aimed at alleviating traffic congestion. Included as a critical element of the plan is introduction of an IC farecard accepted on both buses and the monorail.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Prefectural Government also compiled its Prefectural Basic Plan for Comprehensive Transport, which articulates the basic direction and strategies of the Prefecture’s transport policy.
> 
> The Basic Plan will be formally approved within the fiscal year, together with the approval of the Okinawa 21st Century Vision Basic Plan. The draft Basic Plan was approved by the Committee for Development of the Prefectural Basic Plan for Comprehensive Transport at February 10 session.
> 
> The TDM Action Program will be revised together with the update of the Prefectural Basic Plan for Comprehensive Transport. The Plan will be cover the period from FY2012 until FY2016.
> 
> Included as key elements of the Plan are introduction of an IC farecard system aimed at strengthening coordination between buses and monorails and a bus location system for determining the location of buses. Among the new elements of the plan are cycle-and-rides and structural improvements to improve bicycle use, designed at encouraging a shift from automobiles to bicycles and buses.
> 
> In addition, the Plan also includes off-peak commuting in order to better distribute commute-related automobile traffic and automobile restrictions in residential areas and school zones.
> 
> In addition to these strategies, the Plan also calls for drastic changes to user mindsets.
> 
> In regards to the IC farecard system and bus location system, the Prefectural Government has earmarked an estimated ¥255 million in its FY2012 budget for studies looking at how to implement these systems.
> 
> The Prefectural Basic Plan for Comprehensive Transport is updated every ten years, and the current plan under development looks at a 20-year period starting in FY2012.


An interesting proposal that hopefully goes through… I’m curious what level of interoperability they will be looking at it, too, as Okinawa is a very popular tourist destination, with lots of visitors from the main islands, many of whom would already have their local IC farecard.


----------



## quashlo

*Waterfront extension of Kagoshima City tram network proposed*
http://www.373news.com/modules/pickup/index.php?storyid=38575



> In regards to Kagoshima City’s proposed extension of the city’s tram network to the Hon-kō (“Main Port”) area as a tourist line, on February 20 city officials presented the five proposed alignments to be analyzed next fiscal year to determine the feasibility of the project. All five alternatives are proposed as single-track alignments, passing the High-Speed Ferry Terminal (for Tanegashima and Yakushima), Dolphin Port, and the Sakurajima Ferry Terminal. The plans were reported at a meeting of the City Council’s General Affairs Fire Commission held on February 20.
> 
> The alignments range between 1.2 km and 2.4 km, and the cost of the project is estimated at a minimum of ¥2.7 billion to ¥4.2 billion, including the costs of track laying, platform construction, and purchase of new articulated trains (four cars). “We will select two to three routes appropriate as tourist routes, including possible combinations of the five alignments,” says the city’s Planning Division.


Map:
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=200476120657035443237.0004ba604b240a397536f&msa=0

No doubt this is being motivated at least partially by the completion of the Kagoshima route of the Kyūshū Shinkansen. Like both Kumamoto and Nagasaki, Kagoshima has a pretty decent-sized tram network, already connected to the Shinkansen station (Kagoshima Chūō), but this extension would improve connections to some major tourist destinations on the city’s waterfront, including the two ferry terminals to Sakurajima and Tanegashima / Yakushima and Dolphin Port (a retail center).

Cab views from Kagoshima trams:

Part 1: Kōrimoto to approaching Kagoshima Chūō






Part 2: Kagoshima Chūō to Izuro-dōri


----------



## quashlo

*Groundbreaking for Kabe Line electrification and extension likely to be delayed*
http://www.chugoku-np.co.jp/News/Tn201201190182.html



> In the electrification and extension of the Kabe – Kōdo section of the JR Kabe Line in Asa Kita Ward, Hiroshima City, on January 18 it was revealed that the groundbreaking, originally scheduled for FY2011 by Hiroshima City and JR West, is running into difficulties, with the possibility that the original target completion date of FY2013 may be delayed. The difficulties are related to ongoing debate regarding how to handle grade crossings, and Hiroshima City has begun considering transferring the related budget earmarks from FY2011 to FY2012 instead.
> 
> The section of the line between Kabe and the former Kōdo Station is part of the Kabe – Sandankyō (Aki Ōta, Hiroshima Prefecture) section of the line abandoned in November 2003. Approximately 2 km of the abandoned section of the line would be electrified and returned to service. The city had originally planned to begin construction in FY2011.
> 
> When in service, there were five grade crossings on this section of the line. From the perspective of safety, neither the national government and JR approve of the restoration of grade crossings once the associated track has been abandoned. Meanwhile, the city has requested that the crossings remain, in the interest of ensuring convenience for local residents and preventing a ballooning of project costs due to grade separation.
> 
> In the discussions thus far, the city and JR have agreed to reinstate two of the locations, both with heavy traffic and sufficient width, as grade crossings and abandon one location close to the site of the planned terminus of the extension. Negotiations are still underway regarding the final two locations, but JR has expressed some opposition to their restoration.
> 
> Currently, the city is canvassing local neighborhood associations for opinions regarding these two crossings. Many citizens have expressed a desire to retain the crossings, and it’s unclear whether or not the city will be able to quickly reach a conclusion on the issue with JR. If no agreement is reached, the city will need to take a look at grade-separation, but that would result in additional time and costs.
> 
> The city has earmarked ¥79 million in its preliminary budget for FY2011 for costs related to detailed design and demolition and removal of existing facilities that would no longer be needed.
> 
> The city’s Urban Transport Department says, “It’s clear that the project schedule has been delayed. We want to reach an agreement quickly incorporating the voice local citizens.” Meanwhile, at a January 6 press conference JR West Hiroshima Office president Sugimoto Takayuki remarked, “At the current stage, it’s uncertain when exactly we will be able to reach an agreement.”


This has been a very interesting project, as it discusses the extremely rare situation of restoration of service on abandoned tracks. Ultimately, I think JR’s reluctance probably comes down to cash.

Map:
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=200476120657035443237.0004ba613b54d0d07af9a&msa=0

Tour of the section to be restored. Not great video quality, but the comments are pretty informative.


----------



## quashlo

There will be, at the first three.

The last one is not part of the grade-separation project, as it doesn't need to be... The Keiō Sagamihara Line only has three grade crossings, all between Chōfu and Keiō Tamagawa. All three will be removed with this project.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Are there any articulated buses in Tokyo or Osaka?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Woonsocket54 said:


> Are there any articulated buses in Tokyo or Osaka?


Buses are restricted to a maximum length of 12m, buses that are longer have to get special approval from the MLIT (basically they are restricted to certain routes and certain lanes on roads), so adoption has been slow or short-lived so far in Japan. As far as I can determine, there are only three bus companies using articulated buses in Japan at this moment:

Keisei Bus in Chiba Pref　(MB Citaro):





Kanagawa Chuo Kotsu "Kanachu" Twin Liner:





Gifu Bus:


----------



## quashlo

Articulated buses just aren't practical for a lot of reasons... If you've ever been to Japan, one of the things that should strike you immediately is how narrow most of the streets are. There are no sidewalks, and the "street" is simply a paved surface that is shared by all users, from drivers to buses to pedestrians and bikers. No curb, no lane markings, only two lines on the sides that are intended to "reserve" a bare minimum of space for pedestrians. There are a lot of areas where it's difficult just getting a 12 m bus through, much less a bus that is 50% longer.

The operating philosophy of Japanese bus operators also places emphasis on having a single hub (i.e., the local train station), with all lines branching away from it, as opposed to a multi-hub approach that might require transfers. While there are identifiable transit corridors on wider streets, most buses continue beyond the end of these corridors to service other areas, many of which contain a lot of these small streets. So you'd never be able to do a full roll-out with articulated buses, only on specific routes that stay on the wider streets. So basically, you end up with an inconsistent service pattern on the main corridor (some articulated buses, some standard buses) that makes the additional capacity less useful for passengers.

As an extreme example, you can look at the Shinki Bus routes out of Himeji Station:
http://www.shinkibus.co.jp/rsn/pdf/himejin.pdf

Every bus line goes to the station, and you never have to transfer to get to or from there, as there is always a direct route that will provide a one-seat ride.


----------



## Woonsocket54

I've been to Tokyo, Osaka, Kyoto, Yokohama and Hiroshima and didn't notice any bendy buses. I'm wondering if the Niigata BRT will have them.


----------



## quashlo

^^ It's mentioned in the post.

Keisei Bus and Kanagawa Chūō Kōtsū (Kanachū) are both Tōkyō-area operators, although technically in the suburban parts of the metropolitan area.

Here’s an overview of where articulated buses are currently being used:

*Keisei Bus* (Makuhari, Chiba, Greater Tōkyō)
Used on Maku-01 route between Makuhari Hongō Station (JR Chūō–Sōbu Local Line and Keisei Chiba Line), Makuhari Messe (convention center), Makuhari New City, Kaihin Makuhari Station (JR Keiyō Line), and QVC Marine Field (home stadium of the Chiba Lotte Marines baseball franchise). There are about 30 buses per hour on this specific route, but over 50 if you include other routes in the same corridor like Maku-03. There have been proposals to eventually build some sort of “new transit” system on this route, which typically means something like the Yurikamome, but could also encompass BRT or light rail.

*Kanachū Bus* (Fujisawa, Kanagawa, Greater Tōkyō)
Used on the Shō-25 route, a (mostly rush hour only) express service between Shōnandai Station (Odakyū Enoshima Line, Sagami Railway Izumino Line, and Yokohama Municipal Subway Blue Line) and Keiō University’s Shōnan Fujisawa Campus. Maximum frequency is about 5-6 buses per hour, but there’s another 10-12 buses on non-express routes (Shō-23, Shō-24, and Shō-28) on the same route.

*Kanachū Bus* (Atsugi, Kanagawa, Greater Tōkyō)
Used on three routes:

Atsu-08 express runs from Shōrenji (temple) to Atsugi Bus Center (i.e., Atsugi Station of the Odakyū Odawara Line and JR Sagami Line). There’s only a handful of these runs each day, as most of the buses on this route are all-stop services (over 30 buses per hour during the peak).
Atsu-06 and Atsu-89 between Atsugi Bus Center and Kanagawa Institute of Technology. This is about 3-5 buses per hour.
Atsu-105 rush hour runs between Atsugi Axt (mixed-use office development) and Atsugi Bus Center. Anywhere from 4 to 6 buses per hour.

*Gifu Bus* (Gifu, Greater Nagoya)
There are only two artics in the fleet, used on a handful of runs on the route from JR Gifu Station to Gifu University / Gifu University Hospital. This route is 10-12 buses per hour during peaks, only 1-2 of which are operated with the artics.

Iwasaki Bus Network in Kagoshima also purchased four secondhand Volvo / Fuji Heavy Industries artics from Keisei Bus last year, and they’re supposed to be in operation already on several routes, including Kagoshima Station – Murasakibaru – OPSIA Misumi and Kagoshima Chūō Station – Kagoshima Prefectural Offices – Kamoike Port, as well as routes to Hirakawa Animal Park.

JR Kantō Bus also purchased four secondhand units from Keisei Bus last year, which are rumored will operate on the Hakuhō Line, an abandoned rail line in Fukushima Prefecture now operated with buses. The route is between Shin-Shirakawa Station (Tōhoku Main Line), Shin-Shirakawa Station (Tōhoku Main Line, Tōhoku Shinkansen), and Iwaki Tanakura Station (Suigun Line).


----------



## quashlo

*Kintetsu Kyōto Station construction update*

An update on the various upgrades to Kintetsu Kyōto Station (2012.01):
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

The hotel being built above Kintetsu Kyōto Station (Hotel Kintetsu Kyōto) recently opened last year (2011.10.01), and work is proceeding quickly on preparing the new track and platform directly underneath the building.



















West approach into the station
The fresh ballast at center is the new track.










A look at the new platform from one of the existing platforms at the station. This is supposed to be six carlengths. Just like the hotel and the rest of the platforms at the station, it’s designed on a gentle curve. The new platform and track are supposed to open 2012.03.20.










Looks like a waiting room, but it’s actually the hotel elevator, as the lobby is below platform level. An interesting design that should help market the biggest appeal of the hotel—it’s proximity to the station.










From the stub end. This will be the fourth track at Kintetsu’s Kyōto terminal, serving boarding passengers from Platform 4 and alighting passengers to Platform 3. 










Kintetsu 22600 series _Ace_ limited express. These have been in service for a while now (since April 2009), but I have yet to grow tired of the design. Kintetsu takes full advantage of its extensive network, offering a multitude of limited expresses leaving every 15 minutes from Kintetsu Kyōto. This one’s bound for Kashihara Jingū-mae in Nara Prefecture—other destinations include Kintetsu Nara and Kashikojima (Ise / Shima area). With this additional track at the terminal, limited expresses will now also depart from Track 2, allowing trains to stay at the station longer and passengers to board trains earlier, reducing platform congestion.


----------



## quashlo

*Shin-Ōsaka Station construction update: Part 1*

First, a set from 2011.01:
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

Out of nowhere, work is proceeding quickly on the extension of the Ōsaka Higashi Line from the current terminal at Hanaten to Shin-Ōsaka Station. The 9.2 km section of the line between Kyūhōji and Hanaten opened in March 2008, with the remaining 11.1 km section to Shin-Ōsaka scheduled to open in late FY2018. Eventually, the line is supposed to tie into the Ume-Kita redevelopment area north of Ōsaka / Umeda Station with a new (underground?) station. I still thought this was a ways into the future, but new platforms at the station are already in the process of being constructed. 

This is the new island platform being constructed east of the existing Platforms 17 and 18 (used by limited expresses bound for Ōsaka Station and points beyond). According to the construction notice at the site, the work at the station is supposed to last until January 2017. Construction is being carried out by JR West group company Daitetsu Kōgyō.










From the pedestrian bridge south of the station.
Columns supporting the canopy have already been erected.



















The section directly underneath the station concourse and the Tōkaidō Shinkansen tracks. This work should involve construction of vertical circulation (escalators, elevators, and stairwells) to tie the new platform into the rest of JR West’s part of the station.










No one seems to know what this structure is above the new platform as JR West has yet to release any details concerning this construction work, but it looks an awful like an expansion of the station concourse.










Shin-Ōsaka lacks the pizzazz of the newly-renovated Ōsaka Station, but the extension of the Ōsaka Higashi Line station affords JR West the opportunity to redo much of the station. Apparently, the new platform currently visible isn’t for the Ōsaka Higashi Line but to allow them to shift some of the platforms and tracks one position over. Perhaps the Ōsaka Higashi Line platforms will end up in the between the JR Kyōto Line platforms (currently Platforms 13 / 14 and 15 / 16). The new platform currently being built will actually become the new platform for limited expresses bound for Ōsaka Station.



















Work is also proceeding on a small renovation of the concourse. I remember a good portion of the station under construction when I visited in November last year, but I guess I just missed most of this. Looks good though.


----------



## quashlo

*Shin-Ōsaka Station construction update: Part 2*

Next, a more recent set (2012.01):
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

Looks like they are starting to weld together the canopy.
Decent platform width for JR West, I suppose, which typically goes for designs that minimize cost.



















A pretty clear indication that new track is going in…














































Doing some reinforcement / repainting of the columns supporting the station concourse and Shinkansen viaduct.


----------



## quashlo

*Himeji Station construction update*

An update on the construction work at JR Himeji Station (2012.02). This project involves demolition of the aging Himeji Station tenant building (Festa) on the north side of the station and replacement with a new tenant building. Over the past decade, Himeji Station has undergone major changes as the gateway to Himeji Castle and one of the largest terminals in western Hyōgo Prefecture—a continuous grade-separation project around the station elevated the San’yō Main Line in 2006 and the Bantan Line and Kishin Line in 2008, together with other improvements including a public passage connecting the north and south sides of the station. The new tenant building (six-stories aboveground, one story belowground, 31,000 sq m gross floor area) and surrounding station plaza will be an impressive new landmark for Himeji.
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

Render from the JR West press release. I visited Himeji when the old station building was still in use, but I may have to visit again once this is complete. 










Himeji City is dramatically redesigning the North Exit station plaza, creating new open space, streamlining the bus, taxi, and auto circulation, and strengthening the connection with the adjacent San’yō Himeji Station (for San’yō Electric Railway) and the main boulevard leading to Himeji Castle. When complete, this will supposedly be the largest station plaza by surface area in Japan.










The North Exit station plaza will also contain a “sunken garden” that connects to the underground level of the new station tenant building, as well as the underground mall at the station. The garden will feature stone walls reminiscent of the outer moat of Himeji Castle, and contain some open-air cafe and event space.










Also included is this observation deck that offers an unobstructed view down the main boulevard to Himeji Castle, constructed with a combination of steel and wood that is designed to be reminiscent of the castle gate. This and the next image are renders from the Himeji City website.










This will be the view from the platforms at the station.










Next, some pics of the construction of the new station tenant building, which began in December 2011 and is scheduled for completion in spring 2013. Construction lead is JR West Real Estate & Development, a JR West group company responsible for station tenant building and mixed use facility development, development underneath railway viaducts, residential development, and railway land management.










Lots of excavation work going on beneath the temporary work platform they’ve erected here.










The JR Kōbe Line / San’yō Main Line is Platforms 5-8, but the best view of the castle from within the station will be from Platforms 1 / 2 for the Bantan Line.










Quite a dramatic change if you remember how this area used to look.



















The view down to Himeji Castle, which has been under renovation since October 2009 (scheduled completion in 2014). There’s always a flurry of buses on the main boulevard, all operated by Shinki Bus (a private operator) after Himeji City completed the transfer of all municipal bus routes to private-sector operation in March 2010.


----------



## quashlo

*Sannomiya Station construction update: Part 1*

First, some pictures of the extensive upgrades to Hanshin Sannomiya Station (2012.01.28):
_Source: http://koberun.blog56.fc2.com/_

The new East Exit at Hanshin Sannomiya Station, together with the new north-south underground passage, will open on 2012.03.20.










The pedestrian network outside Sannomiya Station will soon be expanded to three levels thanks to the new north-south underground passage and this elevated pedestrian bridge, extending the existing pedestrian deck outside the station from Mint Kōbe across National Route 2. This will be the third pedestrian bridge across National Route 2 on the south side of the station. 










Maybe in the future, we will see an extension of the deck along the south side of National Route adjacent to the Sogō Department Store that will connect all three bridges (they’re still connected by the existing pedestrian deck adjacent to the station building).










From Mint Kōbe. Width is 4 m.
To the left is the Port Liner approach into Sannomiya Station.










Currently, the station pedestrian deck dead ends at Mint Kōbe, so there’s not much pedestrian traffic... The new bridge should bring more people down this way. The existing deck at Mint Kōbe was designed specifically to allow portions to be easily removed for connection into a future bridge across National Route 2.










The new bridge will be connected to an existing pedestrian bridge on the south end (underneath the Port Liner viaduct) to allow access to ground level. This is a barrier-free design, and involves installation of a new elevator.


----------



## quashlo

*Sannomiya Station construction update: Part 2*

Next, we move underground to the complex upgrades being undertaken inside Hanshin Sannomiya Station, scheduled for completion in spring 2013. The total cost of the project is approx. ¥15.3 billion, comprised of approx. ¥13 billion for station improvements, ¥700 million for the new underground passage, and ¥1.6 billion for the new pedestrian bridge.

Here we see extended sections of the platforms at the east end of the station (closer to Umeda). Hanshin Sannomiya is a three-track station, with two through tracks and one stub track. The old configuration had the stub track on the south side of the station, making it less useful. The upgrades will move the stub track into the middle of a super-wide island platform, a superior design that should optimize train operations. The closest track here will serve as the new stub track.










Behind the white panels, work is proceeding on the escalators, stairs, and elevators that will eventually connect into the station’s new East Exit concourse. The extended section of platform for Track 3 on the very right is already in use, but the rest are still being worked on. The work for Track 1 (at the very left) actually involves shifting the track north up against the walls of the tunnel and removing the narrow alighting-only platform currently at that location. This will allow them to then widen the existing section of the platform on the left of the picture. Similar to how they did it for Track 3, the switch will likely be made in one night.










The east end of the extended section will feature stairwells, while the center will house the elevators. It’s unclear from the plans available on the Web just how long the platforms will be, but it does look like there might be quite a bit of extension. Maximum platform length on the Hanshin Main Line is only six cars (approx. 18 m each)—a mismatch for Kintetsu trains, which can reach 10 cars (approx. 20 m each), requiring some coupling / decoupling for some Hanshin Namba Line trains at Amagasaki.










The escalators will be located at the west end, securing three access routes between the platforms and concourse level. Hanshin Sannomiya had a very gloomy image, but the upgrades should give it a good revamp.










Work has also begun on installation of the “wave”-shaped wall panels—a simple, but effective way to give the station a more polished look. Apparently, the center section of the station ceiling will remain, preserving the original arch design (can see a portion of it here)when the station first opened in 1933, will remain, so it will be interesting to see how they are able to harmonize the historic and modern parts of the station.










At first glance, it doesn’t look like much work has progressed at the west end of the platforms compared to the new east end, but if you remember what it looked like before, this is already a pretty dramatic change. 










New beams and girders have been bolted together to support what will become an expanded West Exit concourse. The existing concourse and the adjacent passages are much too small to handle the crowds using the station, so the ticketing entrance will be set back to the east a bit to increase the available circulation area. These are all new steel columns, but some of the existing columns at the west end have will be retained, wrapped in steel-plate “sheaths” for seismic reinforcement, a method frequently adopted for seismic reinforcement of columns in older Shinkansen viaducts.










With the new East Exit opening fast approaching, work is proceeding at a fast pitch on access routes from ground level. This is the new stairwell that will connect the south sidewalk of National Route 2 to the new north-south underground passage. A similar stairwell will be built on the north sidewalk.










The north side of the underground passage, connecting into Basement Level 1 of Mint Kōbe.










The view from underground.
Behind the temporary fencing are the new north-south passage and new East Exit ticketing entrance. With the opening of a new gourmet market on Basement Level 1 of Mint Kōbe, there is already a steady flow of people using this area, which should only increase once the East Exit and new passage open.










On the south side is Sanchika, a large underground mall. The new underground passage will connect in here, joining into an expansive existing network of underground passages that extends south to the Kōbe International House and beyond.










Parcels on the south side of the station stand to have their development potential increase substantially with these improvements, which aren’t cheap considering they involve extensive upgrades to an existing underground station. Proposals for a large tower or two could be enough to jump-start other projects at the station, such as a renovation of JR and Hankyū’s parts of the station. There is already a 54-story (190 m) condo project (640 units) underway in Asahi-dōri 4-chōme, just a short walk east of the station.










The Kōbe City Travel Information Center has also relocated inside the station, a much better spot that will make it more accessible for visitors.


----------



## quashlo

*Sannomiya Station construction update: Part 3*

Lastly, some less exciting work that JR is undertaking to renovate its station facilities (2011.11), which began in April 2011. JR West is investing approx. ¥1.7 billion in renovating the East Exit and central concourse (paid area) of its station, related to the construction for the new new East Exit for Hanshin’s station. Completion is scheduled for late FY2012.
_Source: http://koberun.blog56.fc2.com/_

The JR station tenant building and pedestrian deck. This was shot adjacent to Mint Kōbe.










This area outside the East Exit faregates has been renovated, with the apparel shop that used to be here now home to a relocated outlet of Nippon Travel Agency (NTA), a subsidiary of JR West. This outlet used to be at the station’s Central Exit.










Daily In, a JR West convenience store, also moved in to this new area.










Reopened café, also JR West run.










The former NTA space. The renovation of the East Exit is targeted at passengers transferring to / from the Port Liner, visitors to the new Mint Kōbe, and passengers bound to the future East Exit of the Hanshin station. Given the foot traffic in this area, it will be interesting to see what fills this space.










The Central Exit concourse is the largest and busiest for the JR part of the station, so perhaps they figured they could get more money by leasing the space out to a new tenant instead of using it for travel agency offices.










At the time of these photos, work had yet to begin on the faregates and paid area of the concourse. Perhaps they will redesign this entrance to smooth out passenger flow, which is a bit obstructed by the columns.










Newly-installed “digital signage” advertisement displays now adorn the columns in the east-west passage connecting the station building and the Sannomiya Terminal Building.










At this time, the new Kōbe City Travel Information Center was not yet complete.










Looks like a new tenant will also be entering this space on the first floor of the Sannomiya Terminal Building.


----------



## IanCleverly

quashlo said:


> *New car class for E233-3000 series makes press debut*
> 
> Aside from this third restroom, the rest of the train is basically the same as the first two E233-3000 sets, including the green-car restroom in the adjacent Car 5.


Is there space there to the right for maybe allowance for bicycles to be allowed on board, even if it was just a fold-up type?


----------



## hakubi

IanCleverly said:


> Is there space there to the right for maybe allowance for bicycles to be allowed on board, even if it was just a fold-up type?


The JRs at least allow bicycles on trains. I think the rule is that it must be covered and you have to buy a 270 yen ticket for it regardless of how far you're traveling.


----------



## quashlo

I think all operators allow bicycles on trains, but they have to be folded and inside a bag, like you said. It should be free to bring them on, though... I don't think they charge for that. For reference:

http://www.jreast.co.jp/kippu/20.html
http://railway.jr-central.co.jp/ticket-rule/rule47.html
http://www.jrkyushu.co.jp/trains/goriyou.jsp

Bicycles are covered under 無料のもの (items that can be brought on board for free). It's probably slightly more hassle than trying to bring bikes on board trains here in the U.S. or Europe, but I think it's a pretty fair policy, given the constraints of the system. Even a train like those Tōkaidō Line E233 sets, technically designed for "suburban" services with mixed longitudinal / transverse seating, can get pretty crowded... Especially since the car in question is right next to a green car.


----------



## orulz

quashlo said:


> *Himeji Station construction update*


Thanks for the update on Himeji.

For some reason I seem to remember something about a plan to tie Otemae Dori north of the station in Himeji, together with the road leading south from the station, but I don't see anything about that going on here. Maybe I'm confusing Himeji with some other city?


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

quashlo said:


> I think all operators allow bicycles on trains, but they have to be folded and inside a bag, like you said. It should be free to bring them on, though... I don't think they charge for that. For reference:
> 
> http://www.jreast.co.jp/kippu/20.html
> http://railway.jr-central.co.jp/ticket-rule/rule47.html
> http://www.jrkyushu.co.jp/trains/goriyou.jsp
> 
> Bicycles are covered under 無料のもの (items that can be brought on board for free). It's probably slightly more hassle than trying to bring bikes on board trains here in the U.S. or Europe, but I think it's a pretty fair policy, given the constraints of the system. Even a train like those Tōkaidō Line E233 sets, technically designed for "suburban" services with mixed longitudinal / transverse seating, can get pretty crowded... Especially since the car in question is right next to a green car.


I've taken my bike a few times on JR and Keikyu trains; never had a problem. You can find special bags in all the major bike shops made for this person. If you're worried about getting on crowded trains, try to board at the very front or rear of the train; there's usually a lot of open space there. Also try handicapped areas. There's usually a few seats taken away to allow space for wheelchairs, etc.


----------



## quashlo

Yeah, I also use those spots, too, when I'm bringing luggage with me. Doesn't always work, as sometimes the end car is actually crowded or has some restrictions (I'm thinking Saikyō Line), but it's definitely a good rule of thumb.

I'm mainly talking about the part requiring the bikes to be folded and inside a bag... In many places (like where I live), you can just bring it on board, and it doesn't even have to be foldable nor placed inside a bag. Personally, I don't think allowing this would go over very well in Japan, and there have been PR efforts in the past specifically aimed at discouraging this.


----------



## quashlo

orulz said:


> For some reason I seem to remember something about a plan to tie Otemae Dori north of the station in Himeji, together with the road leading south from the station, but I don't see anything about that going on here. Maybe I'm confusing Himeji with some other city?


I think they might have been looking at that in the past, during the planning process. What they've settled on now, though, doesn't connect the street through, at least for car traffic... Peds can still go through at three different locations, but cars have to detour around the station in a loop:
http://www.city.himeji.lg.jp/s70/2212598/_25050/_25054.html


----------



## quashlo

Cosmosquare Station, Ōsaka Municipal Subway Chūō Line


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Walking to transfer to the Nankō Port Town Line


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

At left is the Port Town Line, an AGT system similar to the Yurikamome in Tōkyō. Like the Yurikamome, the line runs through manmade islands. It was originally built by a separate third-sector entity (大阪港トランスポートシステム Ōsaka Transport System) that was also responsible for the truck terminal serving the container port, but the line has since been transferred to the Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau and is now considered part of the Ōsaka Municipal Subway.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

At Trade Center-mae, as passengers board a train for Cosmosquare.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Next day (2011.11.05), I took a walk around the Tenmabashi and Nakanoshima areas in central Ōsaka, which meant more shots of Keihan…


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The Keihan Main Line quadruple-track approach into Tenmabashi Station.
After crossing the river, the line dives underground into the station, with one branch continuing to Yodoyabashi and one branch becoming the Keihan Nakanoshima Line.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

8000 series limited express for Demachiyanagi in Kyōto


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Like Kintetsu, Keihan also operates double-deckers. Keihan’s limited express has no surcharge however, as its network is relatively short—you can ride these bilevel cars for the same fare as the single-level cars or any of the slower services on the line.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

A 5000 series unit approaching Tenmabashi. This is the five-door series.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Another one in the opposite direction, a local for Kayashima


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

3000 series limited express for Demachiyanagi
Women-only car is at left


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

6000 series express for Kuzuha
With the quadruple-track section, Keihan is able to run 38 tph at peak with up to six different stopping patterns (limited express, rapid express, commuter sub-express, semi-express, and local).


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

The Keihan Main Line runs along the left bank here, while the Nakanoshima Line runs on the right bank here, on Nakanoshima Island (technically, along the north shore of the island, which is out of the picture here). The two lines parallel very close to each other, but there is ongoing redevelopment of Nakanoshima (including the largest tower in the background) and the island is a bit of a landmark area.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

I wanted to get to Ōsaka Castle and decided to take Keihan back to Kyōbashi and transfer there to JR.
Central Ōsaka is built along waterways, and many stations are named after bridges. Being on an island, the Nakanoshima Line is no different, and three out of the four new stations created with the line are names after bridges—Naniwabashi, Ōebashi, and Watanabebashi.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Keihan put a lot of effort into the design of the Nakanoshima Line, and the stations include some retail areas, including this convenience store (straight ahead) and a used bookstore (at right).


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

At left are station lockers.
Most every station in urban areas has these, and they’re very convenient if you just want somewhere to store your items for a short while. Larger stations will have lockers big enough to hold large luggage.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Departure boards at the faregates


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Heading down to platform level…
The stations on the line are all two-track island platforms except for Nakanoshima, which has an additional stub track thanks to a “half-bay” design.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Ad along the station walls


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

The line is bored tunnel


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Two-man operation is still the norm on most lines, and the conductor is always on the lookout to make sure passengers haven’t fallen or gotten stuck in the doors.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Typical station design nowadays calls for motion activation systems for escalators, conserving electricity when not in use.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Stickers indicating the door positions on the trains
It’s less common to see this type of color- and shape-coding in Tōkyō, where extensive rolling stock standardization over the years and the need for high passenger throughput have eliminated the need. 


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Time to board our local for Demachiyanagi. 


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## Rick H

quashlo said:


> Yamato Saidaiji is a mess of catenary, and I love it.


Yes, it's an interesting place. Here's a view looking toward Ikoma.


----------



## quashlo

Yes, Kintetsu has some interesting junctions…

Yamato Saidaiji









Source

Yamato Yagi









Source

Kashihara Jingū-mae









Source

Ise Nakagawa









Source


----------



## quashlo

Next, some pics in Hiroshima, focusing on Hiroshima Electric Railway (Hiroden), a privately-operated tram network.

A Hiroden 900 series train… These are ex-Ōsaka Municipal Tramway units.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Car 1915, an ex-Kyōto Municipal Tramway unit (built 1957)


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Hiroden’s fleet is quite diverse, with both new and secondhand rolling stock, as well as articulated and non-articulated units.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The underground corridor beneath the South Exit of Hiroshima Station, currently decorated with posters for the Hiroshima Carp, the local baseball team.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

The Hiroden platforms at Hiroshima Station are at street level just outside the South Exit of the JR station. There are five Hiroden lines serving the station, spread across two boarding platforms and three alighting platforms.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Line 2 between Hiroshima Station and Miyajima-guchi, one of the two main lines to use the articulated units


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Like most Japanese bus or tram systems, you pay as you exit.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Many of the older articulated units were manufactured by Alna Kōki, now Alna Sharyō, a rolling stock manufacturer that has historically been tied to Hankyū Electric Railway in the Kansai region. It’s still a consolidated subsidiary of Hankyū–Hanshin Holdings, a reminder of the days when many of the larger private railways produced rolling stock in-house. With the announcement regarding the purchase of Tōkyū Car Company by JR East a few months ago, I believe the only remaining survivor of this tradition is Kinki Sharyō, which is part of the Kintetsu Group.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

PASPY is the local IC card for Hiroshima-area transit not operated by JR, and is accepted in both Hiroshima and Fukuyama. The JR lines use JR West’s ICOCA card, which can also be used on trains and buses affiliated with PASPY.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

At Hiroden Miyajima-guchi
Hiroden’s older articulated units like this 3950 series are three-section trains. Most of the Hiroden lines run within central Hiroshima City, but Line 2 is a bit different, extending well beyond the city center and paralleling the JR San’yō Line all the way to Miyajima Island, a major tourist destination. It’s a very interesting operation, somewhat akin to more modern light rail lines that attempt to blend streetcar service in the city center with mainline rail service further out.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Hiroden also has these five-section Combino trams produced by Siemens, which was tapped to produce 100% low-floor articulated trams, a design more common in Europe.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

The competition between JR and Hiroden also extends to the ferry services between the mainland and Miyajima—there are two ferry operators, one a JR subsidiary and the other a part of the Hiroden Group. If you have a JR Pass, you can ride the JR Miyajima Ferry for free. 


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Service is pretty frequent, with both ferry operators running boats every 10-15 minutes in each direction.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

After returning from Miyajima, I decided to take JR back to Hiroshima proper. 


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

It’s nowhere near Tōkyō or even Ōsaka, but the JR service here wasn’t that bad. 


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Local for Iwakuni
Base service on the San’yō Main Line is approx. every 15 minutes during the midday.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The train’s headlights ruined this photo a bit. This unit has been repainted in yellow as part of JR West’s single-color paint program, which repaints trains in specific parts of JR West’s coverage area a uniform color. The Hiroshima area was given the color yellow.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Nishi-Hiroshima, a major terminal at the western edge of central Hiroshima City served by three Hiroden lines and JR


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

There’s a nice canopy at the station, although it didn’t occur to me to take many photos of it.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Finger-pointing for signs and signals is generally required among train operators, although some railway companies are more strict than others. Automobile use is comparatively high in Hiroshima (Hiroshima happens to be the HQ of Mazda), but there is still the synergy between bikes and transit that is seen all across Japan.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

A Hiroden 700 series train, one of the “native” Hiroden series


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

The Hiroden and JR stations aren’t exactly co-located, but they’re only separated by 50 m or so. The end of the corridor at left takes you to the station plaza for the JR station.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Genbaku Dome-mae, the station for the Atomic Bomb Dome… This is another ex-Ōsaka car. The larger stations in central Hiroshima have been renovated and outfitted with full-color LED departure boards.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

One of the older articulated units. Not as nice as the newer ones, but these have a bit of charm about them. The city’s trams returned to service three days after the bomb was dropped, and were frequently heralded as symbols of the reconstruction effort.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

I wasn’t aware of it until I visited, but Hiroshima also has a bikeshare system.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Kamiyachō, Hiroshima’s CBD and one of the main junctions on the Hiroden network. Because of line branching, there are two stations here, one just east and one just west of the main intersection. This is Kamiyachō Nishi, the west station.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

A better look at one of the Siemens units, which have been nicknamed “Green Movers”.
Line 1 and Line 2 are the primary lines of the Hiroden network, with service every 8-9 minutes. 


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The newest Hiroden units are these five-section 5100 series “Green Mover Max” units, manufactured by a team comprised of Kinki Sharyō, Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Tōyō Electric, and Hiroden. Like the Siemens units, these are 100% low-floor. While there isn’t currently much of a market for this design in Japan outside of Hiroshima, Hiroden wanted a way to domestically produce high-capacity 100% low-floor designs, as they had had some difficulties obtaining replacement parts for the Siemens units in the past… There were also some general design differences that were not tailored for Hiroden's needs(car width, door placement, interior design), and with funding for accessible rolling stock provided by the MLIT, the result was development of the 5100 series.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## orulz

Hiroshima!!! Nice pics. Thanks for sharing!

Did you make it to Yokogawa station? That's my old stomping ground  I lived about 1km due south of there from 2003-2004. Also did you get to check out the Astram? It's interesting, none of the other Shin-Kotsu systems I have seen in Japan have drivers.

Hiroshima has some REALLY old streetcars. I think they have one or two still in regular service that are _hibaku_ - they survived the atomic bomb.

Interesting about the yellow "one color" thing. I guess they gotta keep those trains painted, or else they'll turn into old rust buckets! Maybe once these ones finally give up the ghost, Hiroshima will get some old 1980s era hand-me-down trains from Kansai instead of the 1960s era hand-me-downs in use today.

Last, regarding the bike sharing - that's awesome! Something about Hiroshima is that the central city is extremely flat. The suburbs are very mountainous and somewhat tiring to navigate by bike, but you can get from pretty much anywhere in the Otagawa delta to anywhere else without hardly breaking a sweat.;

Yes, JR service is still pretty decent on the Sanyo main line and the Kabe line, as I recall trains ran at least every 15 minutes all day long.


----------



## Sopomon

I spent a good while in Hiroshima very recently, interesting to see you went pretty much exactly where I went to!
Did you go to Iwakuni? And the track quality between Miyajima and, well, the city centre is horrific! It felt like I was on a bouncy castle!


EDIT: Sorry, yes, Hiroden


----------



## quashlo

Well, I only spent a day and a half there, so I only had time to visit the most popular landmarks... I didn't go to Iwakuni.

As for the track quality, are you talking about JR or Hiroden? I didn't notice on either leg of my trip to Miyajima, since my ride out there on Hiroden was very early in the morning (fell asleep) and I was pretty exhausted on the ride back on JR also (fell asleep again). I wouldn't be surprised either way, though... Transit in Japan is generally expected to be self-sustaining, and while both Hiroden and JR's Hiroshima services make profits, it's nowhere near enough to cover the cost of a major track replacement project. There's a reason both of these operations use very old secondhand cars from the larger metro areas... Of course, as a railfan, that’s what makes Hiroshima so interesting.

This reminds me of a section of Hiroden track near Eba Carhouse that’s laid in cobbles, quite old and in bad shape. The car at the end of this video looks like it’s about to fly off the rails as it passes the crossover. :lol: The secondhand cars from Kyōto and Ōsaka (as well as the Nishitetsu cars) are still in their original liveries, and were never repainted in Hiroden colors.






I visited here, but only at night… I didn’t get very many good shots.


----------



## quashlo

orulz said:


> Did you make it to Yokogawa station? That's my old stomping ground  I lived about 1km due south of there from 2003-2004. Also did you get to check out the Astram? It's interesting, none of the other Shin-Kotsu systems I have seen in Japan have drivers.


I really wanted to, but I just didn’t have enough time. I wanted to take a look at one of the nicer Hiroden terminals, and it was either Yokogawa or Nishi-Hiroshima… I ended up picking the latter. I was tempted to try out the Astram Line as well, but I just ran out of time. Definitely want to go back to Hiroshima to see what else I missed, though.



orulz said:


> Interesting about the yellow "one color" thing. I guess they gotta keep those trains painted, or else they'll turn into old rust buckets! Maybe once these ones finally give up the ghost, Hiroshima will get some old 1980s era hand-me-down trains from Kansai instead of the 1960s era hand-me-downs in use today.


Yeah, it’s probably a cost-saving measure... Cheaper to buy a single color in bulk than to keep a full library in stock.


----------



## quashlo

Next, some shots from the pedestrian bridge over Aioi-dōri between Ebisuchō and Kanayamachō… The track here is part of the Hiroden Main Line, and connects Hiroshima Station with the CBD (Kamiyachō / Hatchōbori area).


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

There are three lines on this section of track, providing a combined frequency of 24 tph between Hiroshima and Kamiyachō:
Line 1 (Hiroshima Station – Hiroshima Port)
Line 2 (Hiroshima Station – Miyajima-guchi)
Line 6 (Hiroshima Station – Eba)

Combined with the stream of buses and the solid midrise streetwall of the CBD, this spot offers some of the best “urban” shots you can find in Hiroshima.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

There’s a variety of bus operators in Hiroshima, including Hiroshima Bus (red and white), Hiroden Bus (olive green and cream, part of the Hiroden Group), and Hiroshima Kōtsū (orange and beige), in addition to a variety of smaller operators and intercity / highway express buses like the JR bus on the left side of the road.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The 5100 series is easily my favorite LRV design in Japan… It won a Good Design Award in 2005.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Old and new articulated units (3700 series and 5100 series) meet at Kanayamachō. Unfortunately, I was unable to get any decent shots of the 3000 series units made from grafted secondhand Nishitetsu cars that originally ran in Fukuoka.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

There’s something to be said for the “mess” of overhead lines…
While there have been talks of replacing parts of the tram network with fully grade-separated lines like the Astram Line, I would be sorry to see this go.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Passing 3700 series units 


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Next, a ride on Line 6 to Eba…
Here, I’m waiting at Ebisuchō Station as a Line 1 train passes.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

The articulated units are two-man operations… On the newer five-section units, the conductors have a dedicated area in the middle of the train, making announcements to passengers and controlling the doors.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## orulz

I read somewhere last year that Hiroden was going to move to a proof of payment system that would allow people to get on and off the trams from any door. I guess that hasn't been implemented yet?

Nearly all of the Hiroden network is in dedicated lanes. However, I don't think there's any kind of modern signal priority system in place. As a result (as you doubtless noticed) the trains can move very, very slowly through town. Also you noted, Quashlo, the track is in poor shape in many locations. All-in-all, it's due for a modernization.

Out of the main terminals for the Hiroden, (Nishi-Hiroshima, Miyajima-guchi, Yokogawa, Hiroshima Port and Hiroshima station) the one at Hiroshima Station stands out as being kind of crummy. In fact the whole plaza in front of Hiroshima Station is kind of crummy. There's a plan being studied (which I think you posted about some time ago) to rebuild that terminal. There's also been some talk of a new line on Heiwa Odori that would be built as a modern LRT line.


----------



## manrush

Loved all those urban shots of Hiroshima.


----------



## quashlo

orulz said:


> I read somewhere last year that Hiroden was going to move to a proof of payment system that would allow people to get on and off the trams from any door. I guess that hasn't been implemented yet?


Do you have a source for this?
All I have is a trial POP system for IC cardholders only:
http://www.hiroden.co.jp/what/new/topic.htm (see the entry for 2012.02.09).



orulz said:


> Nearly all of the Hiroden network is in dedicated lanes. However, I don't think there's any kind of modern signal priority system in place.


This article in the _IATSS Review_ mentions six sections of the Hiroden network with some form of signal priority. The first was installed in March 1974, apparently the first signal priority system for street-running trains in Japan.


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki secures order for 5 slurry shield machines for Singapore MRT Downtown Line*
http://www.khi.co.jp/pressrelease/detail/20120328_1.html



> 川崎重工は、シンガポール地下鉄のダウンタウンライン第３期建設工事に投入されるシールド掘進機５基を連続受注しました。今回の受注は、９２８工区 及び９３２工区向けに佐藤工業（株）のシンガポール現地法人Sato Kogyo (S) Pte. Ltd.から３基、９３０工区向けにSK Engineering & Construction（韓国）から２基を連続で受注したもので、２０１３年初頭までに順次納入する予定です。
> 
> 今回受注した掘進機は、泥土圧シールド掘進機（直径６．６３ｍ）で、現在シンガポール陸上交通庁（Land Transport Authority:LTA）が進めている地下鉄ダウンタウンライン第３期建設工事（全長２１ｋｍ）のうち、Bedok North（ベドック・ノース）駅からKaki Bukit（カキ・ブキ）駅（９２８工区）、Ubi（ウビ）駅からMacPherson（マクファーソン）駅（９３０工区）、Matter（マター）駅か らGeylang Bahru（ゲイラン・バル）駅（９３２工区）に至る３つの工区に投入され、あわせて上下線全長約６ｋｍを掘削します。なお、これらのトンネル掘削工事は ２０１３年末頃に完成の予定です。
> 
> 今回使用される泥土圧シールド掘進機は、軟弱土層の掘進に用いられるシールド掘進機の技術を基本に、岩盤や礫層などの掘削に用いられる ＴＢＭ（Tunnel Boring Machine）の技術を取り入れたもので、複雑な土質を１基の掘進機で掘削します。また本機には、当社独自のカッター交換方式を採用し、土質に応じた カッターを装備できるようにしたほか、曲線部の掘削に対応するため中折れ式を採用するなど、工区特性に合わせた仕様としています。
> 
> 当社は、２００９年にシンガポール地下鉄のダウンタウンライン第２期建設工事向け泥水式シールド掘進機を５基受注するなど、今回の受注分を含めて、これまでにシンガポール向けに２２基、国内外で約１，４００基のシールド掘進機・ＴＢＭの受注実績を有しています。
> 
> シンガポールではＬＴＡが引き続き地下鉄建設工事を計画するなど、地下工事の増加が予想され、今後もシールド掘進機の発注が見込まれます。また、中 国、タイ、マレーシア、インドネシアでも地下鉄建設を中心とした地下工事が計画されており、アジア市場全体で中長期的に安定した掘進機需要が見込まれてい ます。
> 
> 当社は今後も国内外を問わずシールド掘進機・ＴＢＭの営業展開を強力に推進していきます。


These are for Downtown Line Stage 3, covering a total of 6 km of track. Three machines are for Contract 928 (Bedok North – Kaki Bukit) and Contract 932 (Mattar – Geylang Bahru) for Satō Kōgyō’s local Singapore subsidiary, with the other two machines for Contract 930 (Ubi – MacPherson) for South Korean firm SK Engineering & Construction.

In 2009, Kawasaki also supplied five shield machines for Stage 2 of the Downtown Line, and with this latest order, it will have supplied a total of 22 machines for Singapore.


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki misses out on R-179 contract for New York MTA*
http://journalstar.com/business/loc...463-510d-b456-724790f1ba9b.html#ixzz1qYKKNX88



> Kawasaki's local plant manager says losing out on a major contract to build subway cars for New York City's Metropolitan Transportation Authority will not affect jobs at the plant, at least in the short term.
> 
> The MTA announced Wednesday that it had picked Canada's Bombardier to build 300 new subway cars to replace ones that are nearly 50 years old.
> 
> Bombardier's bid was just under $600 million, about $57.5 million less than a joint bid from Kawasaki and French company Alstom, according to MTA bid documents.
> 
> Had the Kawasaki-Alstom bid been accepted, some of the cars would have been built in Lincoln at Kawasaki's rail car plant, Plant Manager Mike Boyle said in an email.
> 
> "These cars would not have been fully assembled in Lincoln, some of the finishing assembly and testing would have been done at Kawasaki's Yonkers, N.Y., facility," he said. "The remaining cars would have been built by Alstom in their Hornell, N.Y., plant."
> 
> Bombardier will make all the cars at its facility in Plattsburg, N.Y., and New York state officials touted that fact at Wednesday's announcement.
> 
> "We are one state and this shows how different regions of our state can support each other," New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo said. "We will continue to rebuild New York's vital infrastructure, creating jobs for hard-working New Yorkers and generating economic growth in all corners of the state."
> 
> New York officials have lobbied actively to get more work for the rail car facilities in the state.
> 
> In 2010, when Kawasaki won an $886 million contract to build 428 new rail cars for the Washington Metropolitan Transit Authority, beating out both Alstom and Bombardier, New York Sen. Charles Schumer wrote a letter to the president of Kawasaki Rail Car Inc., imploring him to have some of the work done in New York.
> 
> The Lincoln plant will start production on those cars this year.
> 
> The plant currently is working on cars for the Metro-North Railroad that serves New York and Connecticut, which is part of MTA.
> 
> Boyle said there is plenty of work right now but that the failure to secure the latest MTA contract "will create a future, temporary vacuum in a portion of our Lincoln rail car manufacturing operations."
> 
> Boyle said the company actively is bidding on other rail car projects and has plenty of time to adjust its production plans if necessary.
> 
> "I want to stress that not winning this contract will not affect employment at our Lincoln plant," he said.


On a more positive note, however, it appears that Chicago Metra is pleased so far with Nippon Sharyō’s work on a 160-car order:
http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2012/03/19/metra-set-to-receive-new-cars-for-electric-district-line



> The first half of the new cars will be fabricated in Japan but finished in a new plant 80 miles west of Chicago, in Rochelle, Ill. The second half of the order will be built from scratch in Rochelle — but only after Nippon-Sharyo is happy with what it sees.
> 
> “The first car that they build from scratch in the Rochelle plant they’re actually going to send back to Japan to make sure everything was done 100 percent the way they intended it to be,” Hardwidge said.
> 
> Extra steps such as that are what makes Hardwidge “very, very impressed” with Nippon-Sharyo.
> 
> …
> 
> Hardwidge said supervisors have already been hired for the Nippon-Sharyo Rochelle plant, and are receiving training in Japan so that identical construction methods are followed during assembly here.
> 
> He said the commuter rail agency is incorporating similar construction methods in the mid-life rehabilitation of some of its older bilevel cars, produced in the 1990s by now-defunct Amerail.
> 
> “That kind of attention to detail and that kind of commitment to quality is just very impressive and frankly, as we’ve looked at that, we’re looking at going forward to seeing about applying some of those standards to additional orders that we do here for equipment, whether it be locomotives,new cars or other processes,” Hardwidge said.


The Bombardier troubles with the L cars and Hyundai Rotem troubles with the SEPTA Silverliner Vs and MBTA commuter cars could perhaps be an unexpected benefit in the long-run for Kawasaki and Nippon Sharyō, both of which are looking to build up a backlog to keep expanded or new plants at Lincoln, NE and Rochelle, IL busy.


----------



## quashlo

*Japan gives Egypt $393 million to fund fourth metro line*
http://www.thedailynewsegypt.com/transport/egypt-receives-392-million-to-fund-new-metro-line.html



> CAIRO: Egypt accepted a $393 million loan from the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) to begin developing the first phase of Cairo’s fourth metro line, officials said Monday.
> 
> This first tranche, worth about 32.717 billion Japanese Yen, is part of the initial loan package, worth an estimated $1.2 billion overall, according to Ashraf Mabrouk, Chief Program Officer for JICA in Egypt.
> 
> “Further loans will be discussed after we start implementing upcoming phases of the project,” Mabrouk told Daily News Egypt.
> 
> Signed by Fayza Aboul Naga, minister of international planning and cooperation, and Norihiro Okuda, Japan’s ambassador in Cairo, the fourth metro line will connect central Cairo to Giza.
> 
> “The project will be developed over several phases and we are expecting to begin working on the site within the next year,” Mabrouk added.
> 
> The new line, estimated to cost about $8 billion will run from the outskirts of the suburb of Sixth of October City through the site of the new Grand Egyptian Museum (GEM) near the Pyramids of Giza, to El-Malek El-Saleh, a district near central Cairo.
> 
> The first phase of the project will run for 18 kilometers. Overall, the new line will comprise 17 stations.
> 
> The goal of the underground system will be to connect Cairo city and the main tourist attractions, the Giza Pyramids and the Grand Egyptian Museum, which is still under construction and is also partly funded by Japan.
> 
> The GEM is expected to be open to the public by August 2015.
> 
> Aside from the project’s contracts, which were signed by representatives of Japan and Egypt, Mabrouk said that Sadako Ogata, president of JICA, and Egypt’s minister of transportation separately signed the loan agreement.
> 
> The line will be developed through collaboration between Egyptian and Japanese contractors and engineers.
> 
> “This is one of the conditions set by the officials signing the agreement, that the project includes cooperation between both countries, not just financial partnership,” said Mabrouk.
> 
> Just last month, Egypt opened its third metro line, connecting five stations between Attaba, south of downtown Cairo, and Abbaseya, two of the busiest areas in the capital.
> 
> The line is worth about LE 4.2 billion, about $700 million, according to Al-Ahram, the state newspaper.
> 
> According to Alaa Ezz, secretary general of Egypt’s Federation of Industries, the fourth line is part of a series of stimulus packages meant to get the Egyptian economy moving.
> 
> “There are a number of major infrastructures underway such as the metro line, power plants and water stations, which are supported by several development banks and donors,” said Ezz.
> 
> “It is the only way to get out of this economic crisis we are seeing, a big set of loans used for similar projects will help boost our foreign reserves,” he added.
> 
> By developing these infrastructure projects, the ministry hopes to directly and indirectly stimulate the economy and support the local currency.
> 
> “A big part of the foreign currency used will go towards buying local products and content for these projects, that is how you maintain your foreign reserves indirectly because it is cheaper to provide local products than to ship from abroad,” said Ezz.


Perhaps this will mean another order of cars for Kinki Sharyō?


----------



## quashlo

Eba Carhouse
Really would have liked to visit here during the day, but oh well…


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Hiroden office


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Looking into the carhouse, we can see a one of the secondhand Nishitetsu units at far left. To the right of that is a former Dortmund articulated tram that was manufactured in 1959 and brought over in 1982. Hiroden originally had two, but one was scrapped in 2006, leaving only this one (Car 76), which still sports a silver, red, and white livery advertising König Pilsener. Currently, it’s only used on charters… Would love to see it in regular service, although I imagine the narrow width could be less than ideal in terms of capacity.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

If you can’t tell from the livery, the emblem at bottom also identifies this as an ex-Kyōto Municipal Tram. The same logo is used on the Kyōto Municipal Subway and municipally-operated buses in Kyōto.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Next, a ride on a Green Mover Max 5100 series…
Starting at Hiroshima Station:


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Moquettes have a leaf theme


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Interior is designed for high capacity, with mostly longitudinal seating, with transverse seating at the ends.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Signs are LED… Maybe next series they’ll switch to LEDs.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

The builders’ plate bears the names of Kinki Sharyō, Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, and Tōyō Electric. The development of the 5100 series was affectionately known as the “U3 Project”, standing for “ultimate”, “urban”, and “user-friendly”. Most of the Hiroden network is a flat fare of ¥150 for adults and ¥80 for children (the Hakushima Line is discounted to ¥100 for adults and ¥50 for children). However, the electronic fare chart is used for the Miyajima Line, which charges distance-based fares due to its length.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Advertisement looking for part-time conductors. Pay is ¥1,100 an hour, and you are required to work five days a week for and average of 7h20m each day between 5:00 and 24:00.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

In addition to making announcements and controlling the doors, the other main duty of the conductor is as a coin changer. Every 5-10 minutes, the conductor does one walkthrough of the train to change coins or answer any ticketing questions.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The conductor’s “booth”


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Kamiyachō Higashi (Kamiyachō East)
Besides being connected at street level, platforms at both Kamiyachō stations also have connections to an underground concourse tied into the Astram Line. Kamiyachō is approximately halfway between Kenchō-mae and Hon-dōri Stations on the Astram Line, which are only a few hundred meters apart.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Back at Hiroshima Station


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

A couple pics the next day on my way to Kyūshū… This is Hiroshima Staton, inside the platform bridge as I make my way to the Shinkansen platforms on the north side. A Kabe Line train for Midorii waits at Platform 2.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Looking west towards Yokogawa, Miyajima, and Iwakuni


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

*Keihan Group ad campaign*

Besides renovating their website, Keihan has also launched a new ad campaign called こころまち つくろう _Kokoro-machi tsukurō_ (“Let’s make something to look forward to”). They have a gallery of candid Keihan-related pictures that I enjoyed… Here’s a few of them.

Kuzuha Station, 18:00










Kayashima Station










Let’s break for lunch










Trivial checks make for real safety










The men of Neyagawa










With you, to wherever










A small journey










First limited express










Afterschool in the sunlight










The future is yours










The rest are here:
http://www.keihan.co.jp/brand/photogallery/


----------



## quashlo

*Itoshima City petitions JR Kyūshū for new station on Chikuhi Line*
http://mainichi.jp/norimai/train/trainflash/archive/news/2012/02/08/20120208ddlk40040304000c.html



> 糸島市や県立糸島高校同窓会などでつくる筑肥線新駅設置促進期成会（会長・松本嶺男市長）が７日、ＪＲ九州に筑肥線・筑前前原－波多江間の新駅設置を求め、２万５９２５人の署名を添え請願書を提出した。
> 
> 松本市長らがＪＲ九州本社を訪れ、青柳俊彦常務に手渡した。
> 
> 請願によると、新駅は同市浦志の糸島高東側を想定し「中高層マンション建設や九州大伊都キャンパスの立地で交通需要が高まっている」ことを理由としている。
> 
> 申し入れの後、松本市長は「ＪＲ九州は双方の事務方同士で協議を進めていただきたいとの答えで、前向きと受け止めている」と語った。【竹田定倫】


Google Map:
http://g.co/maps/v22sw

This is a petition for a new station on the Chikuhi Line between Chikuzen Maebaru and Hatae, signed by 25,925 citizens and submitted to JR Kyūshū on 2012.02.07. The proposed location for the new station is in Itoshima City’s Urashi district on the east side of Itoshima High School. The impetus is increased ridership demand as a result of construction of mid-rise residential towers and the nearby Ito Campus of Kyūshū University, a new campus that relocates and consolidates the university’s Hakozaki Campus, Haramachi Farm, and Ropponmatsu Campus.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū will develop experimental lithium ion battery EMU*
http://mainichi.jp/select/biz/news/20120322k0000m020068000c.html



> ＪＲ九州は２１日、ディーゼル列車に代わって非電化区間を走る蓄電池電車を開発すると発表した。蓄電池電車の開発は、ＪＲ東日本が直流方式で手がけているが、交流方式はＪＲ九州が初めて。
> 
> 同社によると、８１７系近郊型交流電車（２両編成）を改造して、大容量高電圧の蓄電池（リチウムイオン電池）を床下に搭載する。電化区間は架線からの電力で走行し、架線のある駅で停車中に交流電力を変換して蓄電池に充電。ブレーキをかけた時の回生エネルギーも充電し、非電化区間を蓄電池の電力で走行する。
> 
> 蓄電池を使った最高速度は時速８０キロで、１回の充電で約３０キロの走行が可能。エネルギー使用量（原油換算）は２０％減り、環境負荷と運行コストは半減する見込みという。
> 
> １２年度に設計、１３年度に試験走行して経済性や耐久性などを検証する。福岡都市圏の香椎線、北九州市の筑豊線（若松線）での実用化を目指す。鉄道総合研究所と連携し、開発費は１億５０００万円。【綿貫洋】


This makes JR Kyūshū the third JR company after JR East and JR West to look at battery-powered railcars, but JR Kyūshū will be the first to look at DC instead of AC. Approx. 40% of JR Kyūshū’s network is un-electrified.

The trial will involve a redesigned two-car 817 series inner-suburban DC EMU set which will be outfitted with high-capacity, high-voltage lithium ion batteries on its undersides. While stopped at stations with overhead, the train will draw power from the overhead, converting it to DC and recharging the batteries. Like JR East’s version, regenerative braking will allow the train to recharge the battery while braking.

Maximum speed under battery power will be 80 km/h, and the unit will be able to run approx. 30 km without charging. Compared to crude oil, the train will use 20% less energy, and environmental impacts (carbon dioxide emissions) and operating costs are forecasted to be cut in half.

JR Kyūshū, together with the Railway Technical Research Institute (RTRI), will carry out design of the unit in FY2012, beginning trial runs in FY2013 to determine the financial feasibility and durability of the technology, which is being targeted for the Kashii Line in the Fukuoka urban area and the Chikuhō Line (Wakamatsu Line) in the Kita-Kyūshū urban area. R&D costs are expected to be approx. ¥150 million.

817 series in 2+2 formation at Space World Station (2011.07.20):


----------



## quashlo

*Akashi City permanently shelves new station proposed by JR West*
http://www.kobe-np.co.jp/news/shakai/0004879960.shtml



> ＪＲ西日本が兵庫県明石市に提案していたＪＲ神戸線明石‐西明石間の新駅整備構想について、同市は１２日、「新駅よりも優先すべき事業があり、今後の課題に位置付けたい」として、当面の事業化を見送る方針を明らかにした。構想をめぐっては、地元住民から生活環境の悪化を懸念する声が相次いでいたほか、巨額の事業負担もネックになっていた。
> 
> 新駅構想は２００４年１２月、ＪＲ西が同市に打診した。０６年１２月に「新駅設置」の覚書を交わした両者は、同市硯町１丁目を候補地とし、１日当たりの乗降客を約１万７千人と見込んで１１年度の開業を目指していた。
> 
> だが、地元では、市が頭越しに計画を進めたことへの反発に加え、放置自転車の問題などを懸念する声が続出。さらに、総事業費４０億円の３分の１とされた市負担金もネックとなり、０８年以降、計画は棚上げにされていた。
> 
> 事態打開に向け、市は１０年度に有識者や地元住民による研究会を設置。地元からの要望が強かった大久保‐魚住間も含め、新駅の必要性などを議論した。しかし、いずれも賛否が分かれ、研究会は今年２月末、明石‐西明石間は「今後の課題」、大久保‐魚住間は「将来の課題」とする報告書をまとめた。
> 
> 同市は「新たな事業については、今後の社会情勢や財政状況を見ながら、選択と集中による事業展開を図る必要がある」などと説明している。（森本尚樹）


Google Map:
http://g.co/maps/4pvyt

JR West originally proposed this new station between Akashi and Nishi-Akashi on the San’yō Line in December 2004, and JR and the city signed a memorandum of understanding. The candidate location was Suzurichō 1-chōme, and daily ridership (entries and exits) was estimated at 17,000. The station was originally scheduled to open in FY2011.

There was some local opposition later on, mostly related to the funding arrangement, which would have required Akashi City to pay one-third of the total cost of the new station. There were also some concerns about the new station bringing a new problem with it (illegally-parked bicycles). As a result, the plan was temporarily shelved in 2008.

In FY2010, the city established a working group of experts and local residents to examine the need for the new station, as well as for another proposed station between Ōkubo and Uozumi, which enjoyed some local support. There was no consensus though, and the city has now announced that there are other “more pressing” concerns than new stations.


----------



## quashlo

*Fate of additional rail access to Itami Airport still uncertain*
http://www.kobe-np.co.jp/news/shakai/0004895823.shtml



> The Rail Access proposal to connect Ōsaka (Itami) Airport and the area around JR Itami Station by railway, a plan that has been considered by Hyōgo Prefecture and Itami City, has effectively been shelved for the time being. In the hope of increasing convenient access to the airport from Hyōgo Prefecture and revitalizing the local area, the proposal has been investigated for 20 years, but there is still no prospect that the line would be profitable. Operating in the red has become matter-of-fact for the non-stop airport buses launched as a temporary measure by Itami City seven years ago. While a consolidation of operations with Kansai Airport is set to take place at Itami Airport in July, the rail proposal stands on very thin legs.
> 
> In terms of access to Ōsaka Airport, the monorail offers direct service to the airport from the Ōsaka side, but from the Hyōgo Prefecture side, passengers are forced to either take the airport express coaches from Sannomiya or Himeji or take city buses from JR Itami Station and Takarazuka Station.
> 
> The proposal has its roots in 1989, when the then-Transport Policy Council suggested the possibility of a monorail connection from the Hyōgo Prefecture side, and a plan surfaced in 1992 to build a branch from the JR Takarazuka Line near JR Itami Station connecting to the airport.
> 
> Hyōgo Prefecture and Itami City focused their investigations on three route alternatives, but the proposal ran aground due to the project cost, which would reach at least approx. ¥61 billion. Officials later investigated the possibility of introducing light rail transit (LRT) for the project, but that option failed the profitability analysis. Hyōgo Prefecture hasn’t included any expenditures related to the project in its budget since FY2008.
> 
> Meanwhile, Itami City launched non-stop municipal bus service to the airport from JR Itami Station in 2004, but the service continues to operate in the red together with the existing all-stop airport bus route. The total cumulative deficit between FY2005 and FY2010 for both routes is approx. ¥356 million.
> 
> The consolidation of operations with Kansai Airport is anticipated to increase passenger volume at Ōsaka Airport. According to an estimate by Hyōgo Prefecture and Itami City, however, ridership projections for a profitable rail alignment are approx. 28,000 to 30,000 passengers daily. Total annual ridership on the non-stop buses, however, is less rosy, and only reaches approx. 116,000 passengers (FY2010).
> 
> “The Rail Access project is a long-term issue, but as long as the number of airport users doesn’t increase, we’ll have to continue putting off efforts to fully flesh out the project,” says Hyōgo Prefecture’s Transport Policy Division.


Google Map of the original three alignments:
http://g.co/maps/kfw6y


----------



## quashlo

*Work on JR Zeze Station upgrades to begin in FY2012*
http://www.kyoto-np.co.jp/shiga/article/20120304000074



> 大津市は、同市馬場２丁目のＪＲ膳所駅周辺整備事業の第１期工事を２０１２年度から本格的に始める。ＪＲ西日本に工事委託し、地上にある駅舎を橋上化し、新たに南北連絡道路を新設する。
> 
> 総事業費は約６６億円で、第１期工事（１２～１７年度）は約４３億５千万円。駅舎を橋上に移転し、南北に分断された市街地を結ぶ連絡道路（長さ８５メートル、幅６メートル）を新たに整備。エレベーターやエスカレーターも設置し、利便性の向上をはかる。北側の駅前広場を拡張し、南側は国道１号までの暫定歩道を確保する。
> 
> 市は１１年度一般会計補正予算案に、ＪＲ西日本への工事委託契約と駅舎移転補償として計２６億８８００万円の（１１～１５年度）の債務負担行為を設定する。


Groundbreaking for upgrades to JR Zeze Station in Ōtsu City will begin in FY2012. The work involves replacement of the ground-level station concourse with a new elevated concourse and platform bridge, and construction of a new north-south connecting road (85 m long, 6 m wide). Construction will be contracted out to JR West. Total project cost is approx. ¥6.6 billion, with Phase 1 (FY2012 to FY2017) costing approx. ¥4.35 billion. The north-side station plaza will be expanded, while on the south side, a temporary pedestrian connection will be secured all the way to National Route 1.

The station upgrades are only one part (although definitely the largest part) of an improvement plan for the entire area around the station:
http://www.city.otsu.shiga.jp/www/contents/1237958337446/index.html


----------



## quashlo

*ecomyca expands to all Toyama Chihō Railroad lines*
http://hokuriku.yomiuri.co.jp/hoksub1/keizai/ho_s1_12030201.htm



> 県内の公共交通機関が発行するＩＣカードの普及が進んできた。２００７年の開業時から導入している富山ライトレール、１０年に富山市の市内電車と路線バスに導入した富山地方鉄道の両社の発行枚数は計１０万枚超。利便性向上のため、富山地鉄はＩＣカード「ｅｃｏｍｙｃａ（えこまいか）」の利用範囲を１７日から鉄道全線に拡大する。
> 
> １２年１月現在、ライトレールの「ｐａｓｓｃａ（パスカ）」の累計発行枚数は４万８０００枚超で、「えこまいか」は約３万２０００枚。両社を割安で利用できる６５歳以上の高齢者向けＩＣカード「おでかけ定期券」は今年２月までに約２万３０００枚発行された。
> 
> 共通利用が可能で、１枚で市内の公共交通の大半をカバーできることが好評のようだ。
> 
> さらに利便性を向上させるため、富山地鉄は、市内電車と路線バスだけでなく、１７日からは鉄道線本線、立山線、不二越・上滝線でも「えこまいか」の利用を可能とする。また、富山地鉄は市内電車と路線バスで運賃の１５％割引（１３年３月末まで）を実施中だ。鉄道線もＩＣカードを利用した場合は１割引きとなる。
> 
> 交通系ＩＣカードの利便性の良さから、富山大では１３年４月から、ＩＣ化した学生証に「えこまいか」機能を持たせる計画を進めている。
> 
> 一方、大手コンビニチェーン「セブン―イレブン」の県内全７１店舗（２月末現在）には、ＪＲのＩＣカードで代金を支払える端末が整備されている。運営する「セブン―イレブン・ジャパン」（東京）は、県内企業が発行する交通系カードへの対応について、「今後、要望があれば検討したい」としている。


On 2012.03.17, Toyama Chihō Railroad expanded ecomyca coverage to its mainline railway network, including the Toyama Chihō Railroad Main Line, Tateyama Line, and Fujikoshi–Kamidaki Line

As of January 2012, total transport IC card circulation in the Toyama area has reached over 100,000 cards, with approx. 48,000 passca cards (issued by Toyama Light Rail) and 32,000 ecomyca cards (issued for the city trams operated by Toyama Chihō Railroad and fixed-route buses). As of this February, total circulation of the special discounted commuter passes for seniors was approx. 23,000 cards. Currently, Toyama Chihō Railroad gives a 15% discount on fares if you use ecomyca on the city trams or fixed-route buses and now gives a 10% discount on fares if you use it on its mainline railway network.

As far as other developments go, Toyama University is moving forward with a plan to issue student IDs with ecomyca functionality starting in April 2013. All 7-11 stores in Toyama Prefecture (71 total as of February) are also rolling out ICOCA readers, so we may eventually see some e-money interoperability between ICOCA and passca / ecomyca, later followed by full (farecard) interoperability.

Cab view on the City Line from Ōte Mall-mae to Toyama Station, inside a Centram unit:


----------



## quashlo

*Aimi Station on JR Tōkaidō Line opens: Part 1*

This is a new station that opened on the JR Tōkaidō Line in the Nagoya area on 2012.03.17. Specific location is Kōta Town, Aichi Prefecture, between Kōda and Okazaki Stations. Apparently, this has been a long-time coming, as locals have been pushing for a new station since 1900. :lol:

It’s only a minor station on the line, with only 79 local trains and 7 rapid trains total stopping (according to the weekday schedule), coming out to a base service of at least 2 tph in each direction. Estimated daily boardings and alightings are 2,500 to 3,000, which the city hopes to increase to 5,000 in the long-term. A station plaza (with bus service by Meitetsu Bus and a local community bus operated by Kōta Town) and 500-space garage (one-time fee is ¥300 for 6 hrs or less, monthly fee is ¥4,000) surround the station, and there is a 14-story residential tower and other residential development on the way.

Some pictures:
_Source: http://okirakuhobby.blog114.fc2.com/_

The new station fills in one of the many large station-to-station distances on the JR Tōkaidō Line in the Nagoya area—it’s 4.3 km from Okazaki and 3.1 km from Kōda.










From Platform 3 (for Toyohashi, Hamamatsu) looking at Platforms 1 / 2 (for Okazaki, Nagoya)










This is an outer suburban station, and has been designed to minimize costs—the station is a “petition” station, so the full cost (¥4,587,450,000) has been borne by Kōta Town.










This is a three-track station and includes an elevated public passage / platform bridge spanning the tracks.
Looking north towards Okazaki










Looking south towards Kōda










Moving towards the West Exit










Kōda Town has a large kite festival every January.










West Exit station building




























Land readjustment looks to be mostly complete, but it’s all empty lots at the moment.


----------



## quashlo

*Aimi Station on JR Tōkaidō Line opens: Part 2*

The East Exit of the station, which has the existing residential neighborhood, schools, and retail facilities.



















East-side stairwell has a large kite decoration of Ōkubo Hikozaemon, a local hero from the Edo Period.










These are supposed to be public restrooms.




























East Exit station building










It’s a standard design, with a public passage that allows for free passage over the tracks.










Station plaza










Still awaiting some landscaping work










What’s going in adjacent to the station:


----------



## quashlo

*Ensuring profitability of Saitama Railway extension to Iwatsuki likely difficult*
http://mainichi.jp/area/saitama/news/20120313ddlk11010259000c.html



> 埼玉高速鉄道（ＳＲ）を浦和美園駅（さいたま市緑区）から、東武野田線岩槻駅（同市岩槻区）まで７・２キロ延伸する計画について話し合う市の「地下鉄７号線延伸検討委員会」（高松良晴委員長）は１２日、現状では採算性を確保するのは困難とする最終報告書を清水勇人市長に提出した。沿線の開発の進展によっては需要が増える可能性があると含みを残した。清水市長は９月末までに延伸について結論を示す方針を示した。【西田真季子】
> 
> 報告書によると、延伸の費用と効果を比較した指標「Ｂ／Ｃ」（便益を費用で割る）を０・９と試算した。Ｂ／Ｃが採算ラインの１を下回ると、国の事業認可が下りない可能性が高い。
> 
> 委員会は採算性の改善策として、浦和美園駅や岩槻駅周辺の開発▽ＳＲ線と延伸線内での快速運転▽東京メトロの経営参画－－などを提案した。市は需要の増加に向けた行程表をつくり、市長の判断を仰ぐという。清水市長は「提案いただいた（需要増加の）手法がどのタイミングでできるか考えた上で総合的に判断する」と述べた。
> 
> 一方、地元は「延伸断念」の判断が下らなかったことに胸をなで下ろしている。岩槻区の自治会関係者らでつくる「市民協議会」の田中岑夫会長は「周辺住民にとって延伸は数十年来の悲願。市長の判断次第」と期待する。協議会はこの日、さいたま商工会議所と延伸実現に向けた期成会を発足する考えも表明し、田中会長は「期成会がしっかりと旗を振れば市民がまとまってくれるのでは」と語った。
> 
> ＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
> 
> ■解説
> *　◇明確な戦略提示求める*
> 
> 最終報告書は、延伸計画は採算性に乏しく実現には沿線の需要増加策が必要と判断した。仮に延伸を決断するならば需要増加につながる明確な戦略を市民に提示せよ、とボールを清水市長に投げ返した形だ。
> 
> 報告書が「（延伸のための）方策の成功を当て込んで事業化を図ることは難しい」と念押ししたことは評価したい。浦和美園駅周辺開発は、ＳＲ開業前年の００年に始まったが、進捗（しんちょく）状況は総面積の約２１％にとどまるなど、需要予測の甘さはすでに明らかだ。
> 
> 委員会で再三指摘されたのは「沿線の街づくりのビジョンが見えない」ということだった。にぎわいを取り戻すため、赤字覚悟で延伸するのか。
> 
> さいたま商工会議所の松永功会頭は１２日、期成会の結成についての会見で「赤字になったリスクを負うことまでは我々は考えていない」と突き放した。延伸ありきで赤字路線を抱え込めば、そのつけは行政サービスの低下で市民、県民の生活に跳ね返る。街づくりと財政を踏まえ、延伸の意味を市長が判断すべき時だろう。


Google Map:
http://g.co/maps/ry84v

The future of the 7.2 km extension of the Saitama Railway from Urawa Misono Station to Iwatsuki Station on the Tōbu Noda Line is a bit uncertain, as the report by the Saitama City special committee estimated a benefit-to-cost ratio of 0.9. However, the report also identified possible areas of improvement, including increased development around Urawa Misono Station and Iwatsuki Station, limited-stop service along the Saitama Railway and proposed extension, and participation in the project by Tōkyō Metro. Apparently, development is proceeding much slower than expected around Urawa Misono Station, where only 21% of the total area has been developed since the opening of the Saitama Railway in 2000.


----------



## quashlo

*Narihirabashi Station becomes Tōkyō Sky Tree Station: Part 1*

On 2012.03.17, Narihirabashi Station was renamed to Tōkyō Sky Tree Station (to be exact, “Tokyo Skytree Station”). Together with these changes, the Isesaki Line from Asakusa / Oshiage to Tōbu Dōbutsu Kōen was renamed the Tōkyō Sky Tree Line.

There is some disapproval regarding the renaming… Personally, I think it’s fine to rename it Tōkyō Sky Tree (I also think keeping it as Narihirabashi wouldn’t have hurt anyone), but I still can’t fathom why they went with _hiragana_ instead of _kanji_ for “Tōkyō”. Doesn’t really help anyone except foreign visitors who can’t read _kanji_, but they’d still be able to read “Sky Tree” anyways… The _hiragana_ also makes it unnecessarily long. In any event, Oshiage Station (Tōkyō Metro Hanzōmon Line, Toei Asakusa Line, and Keisei Oshiage Line), the other station serving the Sky Tree site, also got a second name (“Sky Tree-mae”).

asahi.com video report (2012.03.17):






Narihirabashi Station, as preparations are being made for the transition (2012.013.16).






The station ends its duties as “Narihirabashi Station” (2012.03.17):


----------



## quashlo

*Narihirabashi Station becomes Tōkyō Sky Tree Station: Part 2*

A short tour through the portions of the renovated station that opened… There’s still much of the station that’s being worked on. Also of note, with the station renaming, all inbound and a handful of outbound limited expresses now began stopping at the station to improve access to the Sky Tree for visitors from areas along the Tōbu Line in Saitama and Gunma.






Dawn scenes with the Tōkyō Sky Tree and the Tōbu Isesaki Line’s Sumida River bridge (2012.03.11):






About a week ago, Tōbu also began broadcasting a new CM to advertise the _Spacia_ limited express service and the 2012.05.22 opening of the Tōkyō Sky Tree. They also revamped their website.


----------



## quashlo

*Narihirabashi Station becomes Tōkyō Sky Tree Station: Part 3*

Tōbu has also begun introducing renovated 100 series _Spacia_ limited express units for services to Nikkō and Kinugawa. Perhaps the most interesting thing about the renovation is the three new paint schemes—“Sunny Coral Orange”, _Iki_ “Refinement”, and _Miyabi_ “Elegance”—and the new _Spacia_ logo based on the Sky Tree.

Some pictures of the _Miyabi_ set:
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/toubu11635f/[/i]



















The pantographs are still the original double arms. These are old sets, so the renovation was mostly redoing the paint scheme and the interior a bit.










Rollsigns haven’t been switched out, but the new paint scheme includes the new Tōbu Railway logo introduced last year.










The new _Spacia_ logo. The “I” is shaped like the Sky Tree, while the three stars represent the three landmark destinations served by the _Spacia_: Asakusa, Tōkyō Sky Tree Town, and Nikkō.










Intermediate car
Pretty good lines. 










Video (2012.03.04).
All three paint schemes feature Tōbu Group’s new corporate color “future blue”, combined with a second color: the _Miyabi_ features an elegant and dignified Edo purple, the _Iki_ a light blue reminiscent of the Sumida River, and the third set the “sunny coral orange” standard for Nikkō and Kinugawa limited expresses. _Miyabi_ and _Iki_ are actually the two main illumination schemes for the Sky Tree. Some of the seat moquettes inside the trains were also replaced with new ones based on a Sky Tree motif. Can also see the headmarks on the trains counting down the remaining days until the Sky Tree opening.






Overall, I’m very impressed with the Sky Tree efforts by Tōbu, which have completely revamped my image of the railway and continued the very best of the private railway tradition. While there are other large trackside developments being carried out by railways like Hikarie, I can’t recall anything in recent memory of quite the same scale and importance as the Sky Tree, excepting of course JR East’s mega-developments. The Sky Tree should be a big boon for Tōbu passenger numbers, as I expect a lot of people will want to link a journey to the tower with a day in Asakusa, bringing many visitors to a forgotten part of the metropolis.


----------



## quashlo

*Grade crossing near Sky Tree will be eliminated*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/otona/railwaynews/04/tokyo/20120124-OYT8T00827.htm



> 東京スカイツリー（東京都墨田区押上）の開業で、最寄りの東武伊勢崎線・業平橋―曳舟駅間の踏切周辺で渋滞が起きる恐れがあるとして、墨田区は両駅間の線路約７５０メートルを高架化することを決めた。区が事業主体となり、総事業費は２７５億円に上る見通し。２０１７年度に着工し、２３年度末の供用開始を目指す。
> 
> 都と区の負担額は１１７億円に上るとみられ、区は今後、事業費の負担割合などを都と協議する方針。
> 
> 区によると、両駅間にある同線第２号踏切（押上１）は、朝方のピーク時は通過するのに最大約３０分かかり、地元から改善を求める声が出ていた。
> 
> 都は０４年、主に交通量が多く、遮断機の下りている時間の長い踏切を含む都内２０区間について、都が事業主体となって立体化を検討する計画を決定。しかし、今回の区間は「区間内に遮断機が下りている時間の長い踏切が一つしかない」として計画から漏れたため、区が事業主体となって整備を目指すことにした。
> 
> 区の負担が増える可能性があるが、区拠点整備課は「区民や観光客の利便性を考え、早く高架化を実現するためにはやむをえない」としている。


This crossing (Isesaki Line Grade Crossing No. 2) is located in Oshiage 1-chōme a couple hundred meters east of the Sky Tree site. With the opening of the Sky Tree, there is some worry about the increased traffic generated by the Sky Tree development. During the morning rush hour, it can take as long as 30 minutes to cross the tracks, and locals have been pushing to have a solution implemented.

The Isesaki Line is already grade-separated on the west side of the Sky Tree site at Narihirabashi Station, but this project would add another grade-separated road connection on the east side. Approx. 750 m of the Isesaki Line surrounding the crossing will be elevated, with a projected total cost of approx. ¥27.5 billion, of which the Metropolitan Government and Sumida Ward are expected to bear as much as ¥11.7 billion. Apparently, this is not one of the 20 worst sections within the limits of Tōkyō Prefecture, and the Metropolitan Government is not required to become project lead, leaving Sumida Ward to push the project forward.

Groundbreaking will take place in FY2017, and the new elevated track will enter service in late FY2023.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōbu breaks ground on Takenotsuka Station continuous grade-separation*
http://www.tobu.co.jp/file/pdf/86aabf079a8813a60b640057bc846136/120330.pdf?date=20120330170602



> 東武鉄道（本社：京都墨田区 東武鉄道）では、 足立区が進めている都市計画事業である、東京都足立区内の東武スカイツリーライン（伊勢崎線）「竹ノ塚駅」付近の約１．７ｋｍ区間の連続立体交差事業（高架化）において、このたび同区との施行協定を２０１２年３月３０日（金）付で締結し事業に着手いたます。
> 
> この事業は、鉄道の高架化により２か所踏切が除却され安全性が向上ほか、周辺道路網の整備により交通渋滞が緩和されるとともに、鉄道により分断されていた市街地を一体化することによって総合的なまちづくりを進めるもので、２０２０年度完成を目指します。
> 
> また、この高架化により、竹ノ塚駅が高架となり、より安全・安心にご利用し駅に生まれ変わる予定です。
> 
> この事業は、足立区・近隣地域の皆さまなどの熱意と努力により、立体化の手続きがに進捗しているものです。工事期間中は、お客さまおよび近隣に住まいの方々にはご不便をおかけすることになりまが、安全を最優先に工事を進め、安心してご利用いただけるよう努めてまいります。
> 
> *東武伊勢崎線（竹ノ塚駅付近）連続立体交差事業の概要*
> 
> *事業種別*
> 単純連続立体交差事業
> 
> *事業区間*
> 東武スカイツリーライン（伊勢崎線）西新井～谷塚間 延長約１．７ｋｍ
> 住所 東京都足立区栗原四丁目付近 ～ 東伊興三丁目付近
> 
> *解消される踏切数*
> ２か所
> なお、解消される踏切には、平成１７年３月１５日に事故のあった赤山街道の
> 踏切（伊勢崎線第３７号踏切道）が含まれております。
> 
> *高架化される駅*
> 竹ノ塚駅（東京都足立区竹の塚６－６－１）
> 
> *施行協定締結日*
> ２０１２年３月３０日（金）
> 
> *事業期間*
> ２０１１年度～２０２０年度
> 
> *事業費*
> 約５４４億円
> （負担額 足立区：約４５６億円 東武鉄道：約８８億円）
> なお、足立区の負担額は国費及び都費を含みます。
> 
> 位置図
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 駅部横断図（イメージ）


This involves the elevation of approx. 1.7 km of the Tōbu Sky Tree Line (Isesaki Line) surrounding Takenotsuka Station. In terms of cost, this is a pretty impressive project, as it will cost ¥54.4 billion, ¥45.6 billion of which will be borne by Adachi Ward and the rest by Tōbu Railway. Project timeline will stretch from FY2011 to FY2020. Two grade crossings will be eliminated, including the crossing with Akayama Kaidō (Isesaki Line Grade Crossing No. 37) where four people were injured or killed in an accident in 2005.

At first, I was a bit curious as to why the outbound express track would be separate from the other three tracks, but it probably has to do with the Tōkyō Metro yard just south of the station—it appears that a separate track connection from the yard will need to remain at ground level, similar to the setup on the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line at Moto-Sumiyoshi.

This is one of the infamous crossings that never (or rarely) open during rush hour due to the train traffic to / from the Tōkyō Metro yard, the quadruple track (technically, five tracks), and the train traffic from the storage tracks just north of the station (some trains start / end at Takenotsuka). The crossing was manually operated by railway staff for many years, but was automated following the accident.

The crossing is still staffed today (2012.04.01):


----------



## quashlo

*Takei Emi is new face of Tōkyō Metro*

After a year-long run, An has been replaced by Takei Emi, who has been enjoying increasing popularity as a model recently, doing ads for an array of household corporate names including Shiseidō, Lotte, Softbank, Coca-Cola Japan, Aeon, Nissin Foods, and Nintendō. As typical, I missed the last sets of An’s posters since they take them down immediately after the end of the fiscal year, but anyways, here’s the new CM:






To be honest, last year’s campaign with An didn’t grow on me much, despite having daily (maybe it was weekly?) radio shows on Tōkyō FM … This year’s campaign appears to be substantially more toned down than last year’s, but I think it’ll end up being something between An’s campaign and Aragaki Yui’s campaign.

There’s also another CM out for the ANA and Tōkyō Metro partnership… Airline + railway partnerships are pretty common, often involving joint cards that combine point cards for both the railway group and the airline group, a regular IC farecard with e-money functionality (PASMO, Suica, etc.), and a credit card onto a single card.


----------



## Woonsocket54

quashlo said:


> In any event, Oshiage Station (Tōkyō Metro Hanzōmon Line, Toei Asakusa Line, and Keisei Oshiage Line), the other station serving the Sky Tree site, also got a second name (“Sky Tree-mae”).


Is that a whole new name or a secondary name?


----------



## quashlo

Sorry... Secondary.

*押上*
（スカイツリー前）

*Oshiage*
(Sky Tree-mae)​
The above is just the Romanization... On the signage, it actually appears as

*押上*
（スカイツリー前）
Oshiage (SKYTREE)​


----------



## quashlo

*New 817 series classes debut: Part 1*

JR Kyūshū’s new 817-2000 and 817-3000 series for the Fukuhoku Yutaka Line and Kagoshima Main Line debuted in revenue service on 2012.03.17. Some videos:

817 series VM3003 + VM3002 + 813 series RM1106 depart Koga in 3+3+3 formation on run 3128M:






Inside and outside an 817-2000 series:






Running sound comparison between 813-1100 series (RM1115) with Tōshiba inverter and 817-3000 series (VM3003) with Hitachi inverter:






Cab view on unit VM3001 on Kagoshima Main Line rapid run 4220M, coupled together with VM3003 and 813 series RM1115 in 3+3+3:
Part 1: Araki – Futsukaichi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mm6n5YwuhnM&hd=1
Part 2: Futsukaichi – Minami-Fukuoka http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cY9d1vBqRY&hd=1
Part 3: Minami-Fukuoka – Fukkō Dai-mae http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODBFdqklOm0&hd=1
Part 4: Fukkō Dai-mae – Orio http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cdYu_Q673s&hd=1

Cab view on unit VG2006 on Fukuhoku Yutaka Line run 4634H:
Part 1: Hakata – Sasaguri http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA1bGZACxFw&hd=1
Part 2: Sasaguri – Tentō http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk_3yeCTWDU&hd=1
Part 3: Tentō – Nōgata http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olkTXNjyY7I&hd=1


----------



## quashlo

*New 817 series classes debut: Part 2*

A few pictures at Hakata Station. Not great, but maybe later on we’ll get a better set.
_Source: http://ameblo.jp/maimai24/_

The existing 817 series sets are unpainted, but the white full-body paint on these latest units really catches the eye.










With the characteristic jumbo LED signs 










As indicated on the marker at bottom right here, these were manufactured by Hitachi.



















Would have liked some better shots of the interior, as these are the first 817 series to go with all-longitudinal seating.










Yes, this is a Mitooka design…




























Apparently, the recent scheduled changes also brought 817 series units down to the Kagoshima area for the first time.


----------



## quashlo

*Keihan 13000 series to debut April 14*

The new Keihan 13000 series will debut on 2012.04.14. The first units have already arrived at the Keihan yard and have begun testing and burn-in.

Sankei video report of the press debut on 2012.03.29.
A very smart train, in keeping with the 3000 series.  I suspect any future trains will also feature a similar design.






Testing on the Keihan Main Line. Looks a bit out of place with just four cars on quadruple-track.


----------



## quashlo

*Ginza Line 1000 series trains will debut April 11*

Tōkyō Metro recently announced that the first of the new “retro” 1000 series trains for the Ginza Line will begin revenue service on 2012.04.11. There’s supposed to be two invitation test rides open to the public on 2012.04.04 and 2012.04.07, so hopefully we’ll get some decent pics and videos from that.

For now, some recent clips (2012.03) of testing:

On the Ueno Station curve:






In and out of Asakusa Station:


----------



## Equario

*quashlo*, thanks a lot for your decent updates! I enjoy reading them :cheers:

By the way:



quashlo said:


> Advertisement looking for part-time conductors. Pay is ¥1,100 an hour, and you are required to work five days a week for and average of 7h20m each day between 5:00 and 24:00.


given that I am a complete rookie in size of Japanese salaries (and cost of leaving), is ¥1,100 per hour is decent or not?


----------



## coth

not bad. it would be 160000+ per month. 130 times larger than my salary, though i don't work full day. is it after or before tax/social payments?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> is ¥1,100 per hour is decent or not?


Actually, it's not very good, considering the average hourly wage for part-time jobs in the Kanto area is ￥1045, which basically could be any fast food burger flipper or izakaya server job. A conductor (if it is indeed for this type of job) involves _vastly_ more responsibility in terms of railway operations and passenger safety. A wage like that would be more appropriate for the security contractor-supplied platform attendants used during rush hours.


----------



## Equario

*k.k.jetcar*, thanks for explanation!


----------



## quashlo

An interesting little tidbit from a local news station in Illinois:

*Japanese Railroad Car Manufacturer to Build Plant in Rochelle, Create 100+ Jobs*
http://www.wifr.com/news/headlines/...rer_to_Build_Plant_in_Rochelle_145833595.html



> This will be the company's first plant outside of Japan building rail cars. Nippon Sharyo signed a 560-million dollar contract with Metra Electric line to make 160 rail cars. The plant will produce electric rail cars for Chicago and diesel cars for California and Toronto. Nearly a hundred assembly line workers will be hired this year, with an additional three-hundred by 2013. Nippon Sharyo says many locations were considered, but the Stateline won the contest hands down.
> 
> *The Metra contract with Chicago runs till 2015, but the company has plans to sign more contracts made between Chicago and St. Louis.*


I'm a bit curious what they specifically had in mind here... Chicago may just be more of the standard bilevel commuter cars, but not exactly sure what the St. Louis prospect is.


----------



## zerokei

I don't know how much attention this has got in foreign media but western and eastern Japan was hit by strong winds yesterday which disrupted rail and flight traffic among other things. The bad weather is supposed to move north during the day.

Here is some footage from yesterday:












Furthermore, a Marine Liner with about 170 people onboard was stranded for more than 7 hours on the Seto bridge due to the strong wind:


----------



## Equario

^^
Pretty severe storm! As I understand it happens every year in Japan?



zerokei said:


> I don't know how much attention this has got in foreign media


Yes, this issue was highlighted in the media, but of course not that detailed.


----------



## quashlo

Severe natural events happen maybe a few times a year... This was officially just a low-pressure front, but there are also typhoons, blizzards, etc. Not much use fighting Mother Nature in these situations... All you can do is throw your hands up and tell everyone to stay inside, although the earthquake last year has given all the railways a chance to re-evaluate their emergency procedures.


----------



## quashlo

*New East Exit at Hanshin Sannomiya Station opens: Part 1*

Must say I’m very pleased with the results… Overall interior design is quite similar to the Namba Line stations. I assume Hanshin does the architectural design in-house (?), but in any event, the end-result is quite nice. They managed to make a very low ceiling at the concourse level feel pretty open with creative elements like embedding the departure boards in the ceiling and using wave-form ceiling panels. The faux brick actually looks good, too.

_Kōbe Shimbun_ video report on opening day (2011.03.20):






Another video with some better clips of the platform:






A video construction update:
0:05 Start out at the West Exit, Tracks 2 and 3. This end of Platform 2 has been boarded up.
0:15 Track 2 will eventually be a stub track, while the previous stub track (Track 3) will become a through track.
0:30 Track 2, behind the fencing. They’ve already begun demolishing a portion of the platform here.
0:40 Wall panels are progressing along Track 3.
0:50 An overview of the Ōsaka (east) end of the station. Quite a bit of difference between the east (new) and west (old and historic) ends.
1:20 Signage is Hanshin’s modern standard, similar to the Namba Line. This is Platform 3, and we can see they’ve temporarily blotted out the arrowheads since it’s still a stub track at the moment.


----------



## quashlo

*New East Exit at Hanshin Sannomiya Station opens: Part 2*

A few photos to finish it off:
_Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/_

Only a small exit at the moment (four gates).










Departure boards on the concourse level are two-row, full-color LEDs:
11:12 Local for Kōsoku Kōbe
11:16 Through-service limited express for Himeji




























Concourse, outside the faregates. This not only houses the ticketing area but also doubles as an underground connection north-south between the JR station, Mint Kōbe, the Hanshin station, and the south area (Sogō department store, etc.).










Only three TVMs at the moment, but it’s been built for expansion. The spaces to the side of each pair of TVMs are for the station staff to pop out of the wall to assist you in case you have a question or they detect something faulty with the machine. This is why in most stations, the TVMs are placed adjacent to the manned ticket gate.










Hankyū–Hanshin brand convenience store










The north end of the connecting passage ties into Mint Kōbe, a vertical mall next to the station.



















Exit A23, one of the new exits. This is on the south side of Mint Kōbe.










Following the connecting passage on the southwest end takes us to the existing underground mall on the south side of the Sannomiya Station complex.










The other new exit, on the south side of the main road.










Like other large underground complexes, exits within a certain area are grouped by letter and then given a unique number. They’ve gone one step further for Sannomiya and color-coded the letter groups.


----------



## Equario

*quashlo*, thanks for update!

The design of the exit remains me the interior of spaceships that I certainly admit


----------



## Falubaz

Kobe metro:


----------



## Falubaz




----------



## Woonsocket54

quashlo said:


> I'm a bit curious what they specifically had in mind here... Chicago may just be more of the standard bilevel commuter cars, but not exactly sure what the St. Louis prospect is.


Amtrak intercity rail Chicago-St Louis


----------



## quashlo

^^ Do you have a source for that?

Not doubting you, but just curious... The article is written a bit ambiguously, but I interpreted it to mean "contracts between [with] Chicago" and "contracts between [with] St. Louis".


----------



## quashlo

Next, a series in Kyūshū, starting with the renovated JR Hakata Station in Fukuoka.

The West Exit station plaza has been completely redesigned.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Hakata, together with Tenjin, are the two “hubs” of Fukuoka. JR service, however, is all out of Hakata, including commuter EMUs, intercity limited expresses, and the Shinkansen.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Hakata Bus Terminal
This serves local buses, as well as intercity buses to the rest of Kyūshū and to Honshū. This is a major terminal for Nishitetsu Bus (bus subsidiary of Nishi-Nippon Railroad, Fukuoka’s sole major private railway) and JR Kyūshū Bus. The upper floors are retail.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Taxi pool


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Space efficiency 


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

There is an underground mall at the West Exit that connects with the Fukuoka City Subway Airport Line. In the future, the West Exit will also house the proposed extension of the City Subway Nanakuma Line from Tenjin Minami via Canal City Hakata.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

The station plaza is carefully designed and compact, helping to deal with the large flows of taxis, buses, and pedestrians. The latest redesign has reduced the number of curb cuts, streamlining pedestrian circulation.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Peering onto the platforms.
Depending on the operator, the ends of the platforms may be designated as “smoking areas”.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

An 817 series commuter EMU in the distance.
I’m quite fond of this (older?) style JR Kyūshū signage, and much prefer it to the modern all-blue style that they seem to be installing everywhere.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr	

The second-floor promenade outside the new West Exit station building, known as JR Hakata City. This is one of the largest single station tenant buildings in Japan.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The south end of the station plaza has been completely converted to a pedestrian and open space, including a small undulating canopy and megascreen.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

This was a well-used space… Lots of passengers came here to rest or to take in views of Fukuoka.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

These porcelain tiles can be found all over the station… They’re modeled after the _Arita-yaki_, a style of porcelain-making that is native to Kyūshū.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Hakata Hankyū department store


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Hakata used to be a separate city from the rest of Fukuoka, and the main station still retains its old name.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Public art on one of the canopy columns featuring a map of Kyūshū


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The new station building was designed by Mitooka.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Special dedication plaque with the name of everyone who worked on the JR Hakata City project:


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The new third-floor concourse


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

I suspect these were new station staff getting a tour of the facilities.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Full-color LCD departure boards


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

I always find JR Kyūshū’s commuter services interesting… The Kagoshima Main Line services in particular are quite frequent (of couse, not Tōkyō levels) and cover long distances. Arao is two-thirds of the way to Kumamoto.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

At the north end, the services reach as far as Mojikō in Kita-Kyūshū, at the very northern tip of the island and just across the straits from Shimonoseki and Honshū.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## krnboy1009

Does every stations have English time tables and information boards?


----------



## quashlo

Unless you are out in the boonies somewhere, most stations nowadays have electronic departure boards in the station concourse and on the platforms, and virtually all of these are programmed for both Japanese and English.


----------



## Northridge

Falubaz said:


>


Why is there metal on the inside of the window?


----------



## Falubaz

^^ Window blinds.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Yes, those metal blinds drop down in a space below window level when not in use. Hankyu is a big user of these types of blinds, they are made of aluminum, supposedly modern day versions of the old wooden blinds you associate with trains running in tropical countries from colonial days.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Do you have a source for that?
> 
> Not doubting you, but just curious... The article is written a bit ambiguously, but I interpreted it to mean "contracts between [with] Chicago" and "contracts between [with] St. Louis".


quashlo, the following article seems more well-written, appropriately so as business newspapers are better at reporting railway issues accurately:



> The first two rail cars for Metra will be built from shells that arrive in June from Japan and be outfitted with wiring, heating, cooling and other systems in Rochelle. As production increases, the shells also will be made in Rochelle, a spokesman said.
> 
> Nippon Sharyo, which has been providing rail cars to Chicago-area transit agencies such as Metra and South Shore since the early 1980s, previously outsourced final assembly to Super Steel LLC in Milwaukee.
> 
> The Metra order runs through 2015, but the company also is building some rail cars for transit agencies in Virginia and California. *Nippon Sharyo plans to bid on rail-car projects funded by the federal stimulus program, including about 30 new cars that will be put into service between Chicago and St. Louis. The contracts are expected to be put out for bid next month.*


http://www.chicagobusiness.com/arti...pen-factory-hire-workers-for-metra-production

*I wonder if Nissya is going to offer single level rolling stock like KHI's K-star Express.


----------



## quashlo

Hm, must have missed that one...
So it's 110 mph "high-speed" intercity rail.

Since it'll be FRA-compliant, probably best to keep expectations low.
Still biding my time until the day when we can see trains like the new _Skyliner_ AE series or Odakyū's _Romancecar_ 50000 series VSE somewhere in the U.S.


----------



## Northridge

k.k.jetcar said:


> Yes, those metal blinds drop down in a space below window level when not in use. Hankyu is a big user of these types of blinds, they are made of aluminum, supposedly modern day versions of the old wooden blinds you associate with trains running in tropical countries from colonial days.


Now it makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## quashlo

Hakata Station, Fukuoka City Subway Airport Line


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

In addition to station numbering, the Fukuoka City Subway uses pictograms unique to each station. The pictogram for Hakata is a roll of _Hakata-ori_ silk.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

At Nishijin Station
Meinohama is the official western end of the Airport Line, but some trains continue onto the JR Chikuhi Line another 45 km to Nishi-Karatsu.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Being a comparatively newer system with limited through-running, all stations on the subway have platform doors.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Ōhori Kōen Station


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Back on the Airport Line, heading to Tenjin.
Any possible advertisement space is not wasted, including these grab handles, which feature ads for Hayakaken, the IC card for the Fukuoka City Subway.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

These trains are a bit older, so they use lightboards and LEDs.
Interesting to note that these boards show the full subway network plus the JR Chikuhi Line and Nishitetsu Kaizuka Line. About a third of the Airport Line trains (like this one) are actually through-services with the Hakozaki Line, while the rest go to Fukuoka Airport, with half of the latter group scheduled for a timed transfer at Nakasu–Kawabata with the Hakozaki Line. The initial plan was to have the Hakozaki Line through-service with the Nishitetsu Kaizuka Line, but that seems to be on ice at the moment.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Next, a round-trip tour on the Nanakuma Line, the newest line in the network.

Tenjin Minami, the inner-city terminus of the line. The Nanakuma Line and Airport Line aren’t directly connected—transferring requires a 5-10 minute walk through the expansive Tenjin Underground Mall.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The station pictogram is two children singing 通りゃんせ.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The stations are nicely-designed, but small… This is a linear-motor “mini-subway” and only uses four-car trains.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

The unique thing about the rolling stock is that the cabs are open, not sealed off from the riding public. Passengers are permitted to sit in the end cab, affording some fantastic tunnel views.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

National pastime on the train:


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

At Hashimoto Station, the outer terminus of the line.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Pictogram for Hashimoto is Mt. Iimori (a local mountain) combined with maple leaves, a reference to a former shrine that used to be located in the area.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

At bottom is an advertisement for IC card interoperability between Hayakaken / SUGOCA / nimoca and Suica. The Fukuoka area is a bit interesting, as there’s three different cards, one for the Fukuoka City Subway, one for JR Kyūshū, and one for Nishitetsu (the private railway). In contrast, the typical setup has the local subway and private railway using the same card system. It’s slightly more complex than two-card areas like Tōkyō and Ōsaka–Kōbe–Kyōto , but all three can be used interchangeably.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

The Nanakuma Line sets use a mix of lightboards, LEDs, and LCDs.
Like the ones on the Airport Line train above, these also include the station pictogram. However, due to the smaller tunnel cross-sections for mini-subway lines, the trains have a substantially reduced height, which only leaves space to show the Nanakuma Line on the lightboards.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Notice the unusual LCD placement inside the lintel above the doors between cars.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

At Hashimoto, I immediately headed for the cab seat. 


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Departing Jirōmaru
Current collection is via overhead lines.


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Some night-time shots of JR Hakata City
It’s great at daytime, but I like the nighttime vibe better…


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr

Some pics of the station plaza canopy


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## quashlo

Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Since it'll be FRA-compliant, probably best to keep expectations low.


Indeed. But one can hope for some improvement in-line with world standards- such as a move away from heavy, 1930's era, maintenance-intensive drop equalizer commonwealth bogies to more efficient lightweight designs, and interior fittings that look up to date, rather than stuck in the 1970's fern bar brown tones.


----------



## Taiwan Junior

*Self-made Greater Tokyo & Greater Osaka Rail Maps*

Just share the rail maps made by myself in PDF files...maybe not really precised works. :tongue2:








　Greater Tokyo Rail Map (English Edition)








　Greater Osaka Rail Map (English Edition)


----------



## Woonsocket54

quashlo said:


> Pictogram for Hashimoto is Mt. Iimori (a local mountain) combined with maple leaves, a reference to a former shrine that used to be located in the area.
> 
> 
> Untitled by quashlo, on Flickr


Do people like to get high on this mountain? I don't really understand the pictogram.

Also, why didn't they connect the lines at Tenjin? Why are they forcing everyone who is connecting there to walk 10 minutes through a mall?


----------



## quashlo

They aren't intended to be hemp leaves:



> Pictogram for Hashimoto is Mt. Iimori (a local mountain) combined with maple leaves, a reference to a former shrine that used to be located in the area.


As for Tenjin, if you look at a map on Google Maps, it will become immediately apparent...

Tenjin Minami was never intended to be the ultimate terminus of the Nanakuma Line. The line goes north on Watanabe-dōri but turns east at Kokutai-dōri at the southern edge of the Tenjin area to facilitate a future extension east towards Canal City Hakata (massive urban mall) and Hakata Station.　They could have continued the line further north on Watanabe-dōri and have it directly connected to the Airport Line, but that would have made an extension east more difficult.

If you need to transfer, yes, it's currently a bit of a pain... But if you're just going to Tenjin, it's fine.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka proposes LRT on Midōsuji*
http://osaka.yomiuri.co.jp/e-news/20120329-OYO1T00315.htm?from=main3



> 大阪の街の将来像を研究している府市統合本部の「グランドデザイン検討部会」が、南海難波駅～大阪・梅田（約４キロ）の御堂筋にＬＲＴ（次世代型路面電車）の導入を検討していることがわかった。２９日の同本部で発表する基本計画の中間とりまとめ案に盛り込む。同部会は御堂筋の緑化方針を打ち出しており、一般車両を乗り入れ禁止にする代わりにＬＲＴを活用し、気軽に散策できるにぎわい空間を創出する狙い。
> 
> 同部会は、２０５０年頃までの長期的な視野で大阪の街づくりを検討。２９日の中間案を基に６月に最終案を固め、府市が一体で都市再生に取り組む。
> 
> 中間案では、御堂筋は側道を自転車専用道路に変え、将来的に全面緑化と中央部のＬＲＴ敷設を目指すとしている。南海難波駅～ＪＲ天王寺駅南側の約３キロにもＬＲＴ導入を検討しており、実現すれば、天王寺と梅田がＬＲＴで結ばれる。
> 
> ほかに、現在、未着工の淀川左岸線延伸部（９キロ）などを整備して「大阪都市再生環状道路」（計約６０キロ）を完成することや、大阪市営地下鉄今里筋線（井高野―今里、１１・９キロ）を府北部の吹田市まで延伸する案なども盛り込む。ただいずれも、事業者や財源などの検討はこれからで、実現へのハードルは高そうだ。


Apparently, the proposed Tennōji–Namba LRT line first mentioned here is actually just half of the line, as they want to extend it another 4 km north from Namba to Ōsaka / Umeda Station via Midōsuji.

Midōsuji already has Ōsaka’s busiest subway line (by a comfortable margin) running underneath it, but this plan would close the street off to regular traffic, running the LRT line in its place and introducing some landscaping / streetscape elements. The first phase would convert the frontage roads on Midōsuji to bike-only, with the long-term goal being a complete conversion to a “green” path and construction of an LRT line down the middle.

The LRT plan is all part of a long-term vision for Ōsaka, which also includes the proposed extension of the Imazatosuji Line from Itakano Station into Suita City.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Namba / Nankai Namba route is preferred route for Naniwasuji Line*
http://osaka.yomiuri.co.jp/e-news/20120322-OYO1T00200.htm?from=top



> 大阪都心部から関西国際空港への所要時間を短縮する鉄道新線「なにわ筋線」（約１０キロ）について、国土交通省近畿運輸局の検討会は２１日、新大阪駅とＪＲ西日本、南海電気鉄道の難波駅を結ぶ二またの「ＪＲ難波・南海難波ルート」（難波ルート）で合意した。今後、大阪府・市やＪＲ西、南海などが事業化に向けた検討に入るが、実現すれば関空活性化の課題だった都市部からの交通の便が大きく改善する。
> 
> 学識経験者や国交省、鉄道事業者ら２１人で構成する検討会は２００９年１１月から始まり、６回目となる今回が最終回だった。この日の検討会では、難波ルートと、同じく二またでＪＲ難波と南海・汐見橋駅に乗り入れる「ＪＲ難波・南海汐見橋ルート」（汐見橋ルート）を比較。建設費が７００億円安くなり、需要も多い難波ルートが採算性の面などで優れていると判断した。
> 
> 難波ルートは、ＪＲ大阪駅北側の「うめきた」地下に設ける新駅（北梅田）を経由するが、それ以外の駅（中間駅）を設置せずノンストップで運行するケースと、中間駅５駅を設置するケースの２案を示した。建設費は駅を設置しない場合は約１８００億円、中間駅を設けると約２５００億円になると試算した。
> 
> 「中間駅なし」の場合、１日の利用者数は約１５万人で経済波及効果は約２７００億円となり、開業から２１年目に累積赤字を解消して黒字転換する。中間駅を設けると利用者数は約２１万人、波及効果は約３７００億円で、２２年目に黒字転換するとした。
> 
> 大阪（梅田）―関空の所要時間は、ＪＲ利用の場合、最短で現在の６８分から４１分に、南海だと地下鉄御堂筋線の利用で５５分から４６分に短縮される。
> 
> なにわ筋線を巡っては、０９年２月、当時の橋下徹・大阪府知事が「関空活性化に不可欠」と訴えたのを機に、具体的な検討が始まった。昨年１１月の大阪府知事・市長選では、橋下氏が代表を務める「大阪維新の会」の公約（マニフェスト）に、大阪市中心部と関空を結ぶ高速鉄道の整備が盛り込まれ、府・市ともに実現に意欲的だ。
> 
> 事業者側は「有益な路線だと認識している」（ＪＲ西）、「詳細な検討に臨みたい」（南海）などと前向きで、近畿運輸局も「事業として成立する路線なので、今後は関係者に議論を進めてほしい」と期待感を示した。
> 
> なにわ筋線　大阪都心部を南北に走る約１０キロの路線。関空への所要時間の短縮や、「キタ」と「ミナミ」の集客力向上などの効果が期待されている。２００４年に近畿地方交通審議会の答申で、「中長期的に望まれる新路線」と位置付けられたが、巨額の建設費が見込まれることから事業化の動きが遅れていた。


The Naniwasuji Line is a proposed 10 km line connecting Shin-Ōsaka and Namba designed to improve access to Kansai International Airport (KIX). At Namba, the line would through-service with JR (Hanwa Line) and Nankai Electric Railway, reducing the overall travel time between Ōsaka Station and KIX.

Two possible alignments for the southern end of the line had been under consideration: a Namba route and a Shiomibashi route. Both routes would connect into JR Namba Station, but the Namba route would also connect into Nankai Namba Station while the Shiomibashi route would also connect into Nankai Shiomibashi Station. The Namba route is about ¥70 billion cheaper and connects into a much more important Nankai terminal (Namba). Shiomibashi, on the other hand, is basically the end of a trivial branch line that isn’t even designed to accept through trains from the Nankai Main Line anymore, and the Shiomibashi area itself isn’t anywhere near as important as Namba.

Assuming a non-stop route (only one intermediate station between Shin-Ōsaka and Namba located in the Ume-Kita area north of Ōsaka / Umeda Station), the total cost of the Namba route is estimated at ¥180 billion. Assuming five additional intermediate stations, however, the cost is expected to rise to approx. ¥2.5 billion.

Assuming the non-stop route, daily ridership would be about 150,000, with a total financial benefit of approx. ¥270 billion. Assuming five intermediate stations, daily ridership would be about 210,000, with a total financial benefit of ¥370 billion. The non-stop route would completely pay itself off in the 21st year after opening, the five-station alternative in the 22nd year after opening.

Travel time between Ōsaka / Umeda and KIX will drop from 68 min to 41 min for JR users and from 55 min to 46 min for Midōsuji Line + Nankai Line users.


----------



## quashlo

*Keihan 13000 series press debut*

Some photos from the press debut on 2012.03.29:
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

Basic design concept is the same as the 3000 series, based on the “crescent moon” that symbolizes modern elegance. Compared to the 3000 series, the curvature of the roof has been reduced and the headlights have been reduced from three lamps to two. Compared to the 10000 series on the Katano Line, the cab has been strengthened, with the corner columns designed as triangular cross-sections to assist in offset collisions. Although the standard formation is just one unit (four cars), there are doors at both ends to allow for passage between units when trains are coupled in 4+4 formations.










Love the colors here… Surprisingly, this is Keihan’s first stock to use cantilever seating.










Priority seating and wheelchair space. These seats weren’t converted to cantilever seating. As is standard for new stock, the standee handles and overhead racks in this area are lowered for universal design considerations. The partitions between the seats and door areas have also been increased in size, now looking a lot more like standard Tōkyō commuter EMUs. The unit on display for the press tour was decorated as a “gallery train”, with all the ads switched out with photos of scenery in the Uji and Fushimi areas.










Controls are a two-lever design like the 7200 series. The cab can be completely closed off when the train is coupled in 4+4 formation.










13000 series debut headmark


----------



## quashlo

*First EV buses in regular revenue service make their debut*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/120303/tky12030319270010-n1.htm

The first EV bus in regular (non-trial) revenue service began operating on 2012.03.10 on Hamuran, Hamura City’s “community bus” service. Since 2005, there have been only three routes on the community bus network, but the EV bus has been introduced on a new fourth route (7.4 km) linking Hamura and Ozaku Stations on the JR Ōme Line, stopping at Hamura City Hall, the Hamura Citizens’ Hall, and the Hamura Public Library. The route is operated by Nishi-Tōkyō Bus (majority owned by Keiō Corporation), becoming the first EV bus in regular (non-trial) revenue service.

Tōkyō MX news report (2012.03.07):






The bus is a modified Poncho “Long” unit, manufactured by local bus company Hino Motors (a subisidiary of Toyota Motors), with a 200 kW motor (manufactured by U.S. firm UQM Technologies) in place of the engine, significantly reducing noise and vibration. Capacity is 36 passengers. For each 40-minute roundtrip, the bus is allotted a 20-minute slot to recharge. The bus can run 30 km without recharging its batteries. The route is flat and without much traffic, but the bus uses about 40% of the battery capacity after one roundtrip assuming full use of the AC and frequent operation of the doors.

The typical Poncho Long costs around ¥20 million, but this EV type was around ¥80 million, which was split evenly between the national government and the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government. In return, Hamura City was responsible for funding the cost of establishing new stops and the operating costs of the new service, about ¥1.6 million total.

This first bus was later followed by another unit for Sumida Ward’s new three-route community bus network out of Oshiage Station, debuting before the Sky Tree opens in May. There are three buses on this network, one of which is an EV bus. Portions of the roof have been replaced with glass to allow passengers a view of the Sky Tree.

Tōkyō MX news report (2012.03.04):


----------



## Equario

starrwulfe said:


> I rode the new Ginza line 1000 series yesterday and took some pix... shot some video too-- but Quashlo posted first!
> 
> Anyone still want to see them?


Indeed, yes! kay:


----------



## Northridge

starrwulfe said:


> I rode the new Ginza line 1000 series yesterday and took some pix... shot some video too-- but Quashlo posted first!
> 
> Anyone still want to see them?


O/c yes. How was the ride?


----------



## orulz

Have you guys ever heard something about a future complete rebuild of the Ginza line for better earthquake resistance? I've read about this in various Japanese forums and such. Given that it was built in the 1920s in the absence of modern building codes, there is speculation that it would have significant problems in the event of a major earthquake. Is this in any sort of official plans? I guess by going with all-new rolling stock for the existing line, they've committed themselves to at least 20ish years before such a rebuild.

In my hypothetical future, if they were to rebuild, I can't imagine that they would stick with the same unusual dimension rolling stock, same short six car trains, third rail power, or even standard gauge; they would probably want to standardize on narrow gauge, standard dimension trains powered by 1500v overhead line like most everything else in Tokyo. That would allow for connection with interoperation of Keio Inokashira line trains and Tobu Isesaki line trains.


----------



## quashlo

From a railfan perspective, I've liked that idea for some time now... The Inokashira Line may seem like peanuts compared to the Keiō Line, which gets most of the investment, but the thing still pulls 550,000 riders daily, 60% of whom use Shibuya Station... And all this despite having really short trains (5 cars, 20 m each). Just from numbers, you could stand to benefit a fair number of people by removing that transfer at Shibuya.

However, it would be a massive undertaking to make it happen. The track gauge, loading gauge, car / train length, current collection, etc. are all different between the two lines. I can't recall any precedent for this type of project in Japan, although there have been major track regauging projects in the past (e.g., Keisei Line, in order to allow Asakusa Line through-servicing). To be honest, I think the most likely course of action is that they will just do a major seismic retrofit of the Ginza Line.

But it does make the mind wander… What if, for example, they completely upgraded the Ginza Line and Inokashira Line to full 10-car, 200 m trains and they redesigned Meidaimae to directly connect the Keiō Line and the Inokashira Line (alternatively, they could build a new connection from Shimo-Takaido to Higashi-Matsubara)? This would allow for much better use of Keiō’s two-terminal arrangement. A connection at Asakusa into the Tōbu Isesaki Line would not be impossible, although it would likely require a new tunnel underneath the Sumida River that then surfaces to interface with the Isesaki Line on the opposite bank. Narihirabashi could then be redesigned as a traditional through-service arrangement with four tracks and there would be another line providing direct service to the Sky Tree site.


----------



## Falubaz

Osaka


----------



## Falubaz




----------



## Falubaz




----------



## quashlo

*Chiba Monorail 0-type to debut July 8*

It was recently announced that the new 0-type “Urban Flyer” for the Chiba Monorail will debut in revenue service on 2012.07.08. The train has been testing mostly at night, but recently did daytime testing for one day only on 2012.04.04. 

Departing Dōbutsu Kōen (Animal Park) Station.
Pretty sleek-looking train, with a nice horn to boot... Sounds like a Hankyū horn. 
FYI, the black is only a special wrap ad to advertise the new trains… The train is actually mostly dark blue.






Arriving at Tsuga:






On a special invitation-only event to introduce the new trains (2012.04.12), which included a test ride from Dōbutsu Kōen Station to Chiba Station and back. Love the interior, especially the high-back seats, glass floor, and color scheme.  Overall design of the train was handled by GK Design Sōken Hiroshima, which has done design work for both the Astram Line and for Keihan Electric Railway (Nakanoshima Line stations and the new liveries), as well as the Mitsubishi Crystal Mover APM cars for Changi Airport in Singapore. Cost of each unit is ¥290 million, and the first batch this year is only three trains (6 cars total), with the rest coming later. You can see the units in the actual blue / black livery in several parts.






While the monorail extension was shelved, they at least had some money to produce a nice PV for the new train. At 15.2 km, Chiba Urban Monorail is supposedly the world’s longest suspended monorail system, although its distant location off in Chiba probably relegates it to relative obscurity.


----------



## quashlo

*Earthquake, tsunami delay Tōhoku Through Line opening to FY2014*
http://ibarakinews.jp/news/news.php?f_jun=13342400523272



> JR東日本は12日、常磐、宇都宮、高崎の3路線を東京駅に乗り入れる東北縦貫線(上野-東京間3・8ｷﾛ)の工事が東日本大震災の影響で遅れているため、2013年度中としていた従来の開業予定を1年延期し、14年度中の開業を目指すと発表した。同広報部は「被災した東北新幹線や在来線の復旧などに注力している影響で、東北縦貫線工事のボリュームを絞らざるを得ない」としている。
> 
> JR東は同日、11年度計画比1千億円(34%)増の3950億円に上る12年度設備投資計画を発表。在来線の復旧や高架橋柱、駅などの耐震化、新たに首都直下地震に備えた対策などで過去最高額に膨らんだ。影響で東北縦貫線の工事計画を一部変更し、開業予定を1年延期するとした。
> 
> 県交通対策室は「1年は最小スパン。震災の影響では仕方ない。早期に開業し、1本でも多くの常磐線の東京駅乗り入れが実現してほしい」と、冷静に受け止めている。
> 
> 東北縦貫線は、上野-東京間に新たな線路を敷設し、現在は上野止まりになっている3路線の一部列車を東京駅に乗り入れる計画。併せて東海道線との直通運転も予定されている。


This is one of the biggest rail projects currently going on in Tōkyō, but as a result of JR East’s expenditures being diverted to earthquake and tsunami damage on Shinkansen and _zairaisen_ in the Tōhoku region, construction efforts have slowed on the Tōhoku Through Line, pushing back the original opening date of June 2013 by one year to some time in FY2014. JR East’s just recently-released infrastructure investment plan for FY2012 calls for investing ¥395 billion (34% year-over-year increase) into a variety of projects including repair of damaged _zairaisen_ lines, seismic reinforcement of viaducts and stations, and strategies to prepare against a possible earthquake centered directly beneath Tōkyō. As a result, they’ve scaled down their investment this year on the Tōhoku Through Line.

This project is critical from several standpoints, including the severe crowding on the Yamanote Line and Keihin–Tōhoku Line between Ueno and Okachimachi (the most congested section in Japan). The project will eventually make it possible to run Utsunomiya Line, Takasaki Line, and Jōban Rapid Line trains all the way to Tōkyō, and thanks to through-servicing with the Tōkaidō Line, on to Shinagawa and perhaps Kawasaki, Yokohama, and beyond.

The railway has thus far remained mum about the operating schedule, and the issue has been a hot topic of debate, as users from three different main lines are each pushing to have their trains extended from Ueno down to Tōkyō. There’s also the question of what to do about the limited expresses such as the _Hitachi_ and _Akagi_, and sleepers such as the _Akebono_ and _Hokutosei_, all of which currently terminate at Ueno. Jōban Line users argue that Utsnomiya Line and Takasaki Line users already have good direct access to central Tōkyō thanks to the Shōnan–Shinjuku Line, but it seems more likely, for various reasons, that JR will try to spread the slots around to all three. The problem then becomes unforeseen service disruptions, which could end up rippling across a significant portion of JR East’s network due to through-servicing.

In any event, here’s the current weekday morning peak hour (7:45 to 8:45) schedule of train arrivals at Ueno, which may help to give an idea of just how much train traffic is involved:

*Jōban Line: 20 trains total*
9 inner-suburban rapids
9 outer-suburban rapids
2 _Hitachi_ limited expresses
General pattern is inner- (H) and outer-suburban (M) rapids taking turns.


Code:


Arr   Train        Service                                       Platform
====  ===========  ============================================  ========
7:48  736H         Inner-suburban rapid from Toride                 11
7:52  1328M        Outer-suburban rapid from Mito                    9
7:55  752H (830M)  Inner-suburban rapid from Narita via Abiko       12
7:59  330M         Outer-suburban rapid from Takahagi               10
8:01  770H         Inner-suburban rapid from Toride                 11
8:04  2008M        Fresh Hitachi 8 limited express from Katsuta     16
8:06  788H (832M)  Inner-suburban rapid from Narita via Abiko       12
8:09  2332M        Outer-suburban rapid from Tsuchiura               9
8:12  738J         Inner-suburban rapid from Toride                 11
8:16  334M         Outer-suburban rapid from Takahagi               10
8:19  732H         Inner-suburban rapid from Toride                 12
8:22  2336M        Outer-suburban rapid from Tsuchiura               9
8:24  754H (834M)  Inner-suburban rapid from Narita via Abiko       11
8:28  2338M        Outer-suburban rapid from Tsuchiura              10
8:30  782H         Inner-suburban rapid from Toride                 12
8:34  1340M        Outer-suburban rapid from Katsuta                 9
8:38  342M         Outer-suburban rapid from Takahagi               10
8:41  750H         Inner-suburban rapid from Toride                 12
8:43  10M          Super Hitachi 10 limited express from Iwaki      17
8:46  2344M        Outer-suburban rapid from Tsuchiura               9

*Utsunomiya Line / Takasaki Line: 20 trains total*
10 from Utsunomiya Line
10 from Takasaki Line
General pattern is Utsunomiya Line (5xxM) and Takasaki Line (8xxM) taking turns.


Code:


Arr   Train  Service                Platform
====  =====  =====================  ========
7:48  534M   Local from Koganei         8
7:51  838M   Local from Kagohara        6
7:54  536M   Local from Utsunomiya      7
7:57  840M   Local from Takasaki        5
7:59  538M   Local from Koganei        14
8:02  842M   Local from Takasaki       15
8:06  540M   Local from Utsunomiya      6
8:08  844M   Local from Fukaya         13
8:11  542M   Local from Koganei         8
8:14  846M   Local from Kagohara        5
8:18  544M   Local from Kuroiso         7
8:22  848M   Local from Maebashi        6
8:24  546M   Local from Koga           15
8:27  850M   Local from Kagohara       13
8:30  548M   Local from Koganei         8
8:34  550M   Local from Koganei         7
8:37  852M   Local from Takasaki       14
8:39  854M   Local from Kagohara        5
8:42  552M   Local from Utsnomiya       6
8:47  856M   Local from Maebashi        8

And at the other end, the corresponding outbound Tōkaidō Line schedule from Tōkyō Station, 8:00 am to 9:00 am:

*Tōkaidō Line: 8 trains total*
7 locals
1 rapid


Code:


Dep   Train  Service                 Platform
====  =====  ======================  ========
8:03  1753M  Local for Hiratsuka         7
8:10  755M   Local for Atami             9
8:16  757M   Local for Atami             7
8:21  3751M  Rapid Acty for Odawara      9
8:26  759M   Local for Kōzu             10
8:36  761M   Local for Atami             8
8:44  763M   Local for Odawara           9
8:54  765M   Local for Atami             7

Switching directions, Tōkaidō Line arrivals at Tōkyō Station for 7:55 am to 8:55 am:
18 trains total


Code:


Dep   Train  Service               Platform
====  =====  ====================  ========
7:56  1738M  Local from Kōzu           7
8:00  740M   Local from Odawara        9
8:03  742M   Local from Atami         10
8:07  744M   Local from Odawara        7
8:10  746M   Local from Odawara        8
8:13  748M   Local from Kōzu           9
8:16  320M   Local from Numazu        10
8:20  1750M  Local from Hiratsuka      7
8:24  1752M  Local from Ninomiya       9
8:27  322M   Local from Numazu         8
8:30  754M   Local from Odawara       10
8:33  756M   Local from Hiratsuka      7
8:36  758M   Local from Kōzu           9
8:39  1760M  Local from Fujisawa       8
8:42  1762M  Local from Kōzu          10
8:47  764M   Local from Atami          7
8:50  1766M  Local from Kōzu           8
8:53  1768M  Local from Ninomiya      10

Rougly, the corresponding departures at the opposite end at Ueno, 8:00 am to 9:00 am:

*Jōban Line*
17 trains total


Code:


Dep   Train  Service                             Platform
====  =====  ==================================  ========
8:00  7M     Super Hitachi 7 for Iwaki              16
8:03  853H   Inner-suburban rapid for Toride        12
8:06  2337M  Outer-suburban rapid for Tsuchiura     10
8:09  871H   Inner-suburban rapid for Toride        11
8:13  889H   Inner-suburban rapid for Toride        12
8:17  2339M  Outer-suburban rapid for Tsuchiura      9
8:22  839H   Inner-suburban rapid for Toride        11
8:24  1341M  Outer-suburban rapid for Katsuta       10
8:28  833H   Inner-suburban rapid for Toride        12
8:30  1009M  Fresh Hitachi 9 for Katsuta            17
8:35  2343M  Outer-suburban rapid for Tsuchiura     10
8:38  883H   Inner-suburban rapid for Abiko         12
8:42  1345M  Outer-suburban rapid for Katsuta        9
8:46  855H   Inner-suburban rapid for Toride        11
8:49  2357M  Outer-suburban rapid for Tsuchiura     10
8:53  851H   Inner-suburban rapid for Toride        12
8:56  2349M  Outer-suburban rapid for Tsuchiura      9

*Utsunomiya Line / Takasaki Line*
9 trains total


Code:


Dep   Train  Service                             Platform
====  =====  ==================================  ========
8:02  843M   Local for Kagohara                      6
8:10  541M   Local for Utsunomiya                    7
8:20  845M   Local for Kagohara                     13
8:27  543M   Local for Koganei                       7
8:32  545M   Local for Utsunomiya                   14
8:35  3921M  Rapid Acty for Takasaki                 6
8:43  847M   Local for Maebashi                     13
8:52  547M   Local for Utsunomiya                    6
8:55  849M   Local for Kagohara                      5

What should be clear is the difference between the commute and reverse-commute directions. The schedule in the reverse-commute direction (Tōkaidō Line departing Tōkyō and Utsunomiya Line / Takasaki Line departing Ueno) appears comparatively meager, but it’s actually filled by out-of-service trains that don’t show up in the schedules. After arriving at Tōkyō, the Tōkaidō Line trains that won’t be returning outbound go out-of-service and head straight for Tamachi Rolling Stock Center between Shinagawa and Tamachi, while the surplus Utsunomiya Line / Takasaki Line trains head straight for Oku Rolling Stock Center from Ueno. Only the Jōban Line has a full outbound schedule because it doesn’t have a yard in central Tōkyō to store trains until the evening rush. The Tōhoku Through Line will help rationalize these operations a bit more so that trains don’t have to deadhead back to the yard empty—instead, Utsunomiya Line / Takasaki Line trains can terminate at Shinagawa and layover at Tamachi while Tōkaidō Line trains can terminate at Ueno and layover at Oku.

In terms of “real” through-servicing beyond Shinagawa and Ueno, it’s important to note that while the Utsunomiya Line / Takasaki Line and Tōkaidō Line have virtually identical stock (mixed transverse / longitudinal seating, restrooms, two green cars in every formation), the Jōban Line rolling stock situation is much more complex. While train length is the same (10 or 10+5), the inner-suburban rapids to Toride and Narita are all longitudinal seating, with no restrooms or green cars. The outer-suburban rapids are operated with E531 series which are basically identical to the Utsunomiya Line / Takasaki Line and Tōkaidō Line stock, except that they’re designed for the special conditions of the Jōban Line north of Toride, with dual voltage (1,500 V DC and 20 kV AC). The level crossing south of Ueno for Jōban Line tracks to get onto the Tōhoku Through Line will also put a limit on the number of trains that can come in from the Jōban Line.

For reference, the Shōnan–Shinjuku Line operates 4 tph off-peak and 6 tph peak, generally split half-and-half between the Utsunomiya Line / Yokosuka Line and Takasaki Line / Tōkaidō Line pairs.


----------



## quashlo

*Keihan 13000 series enters revenue service: Part 1*

First day of revenue service was 2012.04.14, with the train holding down a special run from Nakanoshima on the Keihan Nakanoshima Line in Ōsaka, via the Keihan Main Line, to Uji on the Keihan Uji Line.

Arrival at Chūshojima:






Cab view inside the special run. Not great quality, but better than nothing.

Part 1: Nakanoshima → Tenmabashi
The train departs from the half-platform (Platform 3) and skips all intermediate stations.





 
Part 2: Tenmabashi → Chūshojima
One intermediate stop at Kyōbashi, but otherwise, mostly smooth sailing all the way to Chūshojima. Apparently, there are plans to eventually run these 13000 series on the Keihan Main Line and Katano Line. This may be related to the proposal to institute through-services from the Katano Line and / or Uji Line all the way to Ōsaka instead of just running them as branch-line shuttles, so maybe someday in the future, this special run may actually be a regular occurrence. Love the station staff giving the salute at Kyōbashi, Hirakata-shi, and a few of the other intermediate stations… Such professionals.  The crowd at Chūshojima is just ridiculous… :lol:






Part 3: Chūshojima → Uji
Lots of railfans and “O-Keihan” (regular Keihan riders) up and down the line taking pictures.


----------



## quashlo

*Keihan 13000 series enters revenue service: Part 2*

Some pics:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/potarongerz/_

The new cantilerever-type seating, which is the typical standard nowadays. Heaters are still underneath, though. The moquettes are all-new. 








]

At the car ends, the seats aren’t cantilever design anymore, as the area underneath the seats is still used to house various equipment. Seat design is also new, and while it isn’t fully partitioned into individual seats like you might see in Tōkyō, there are some minor protusions and seams in the seat back and cushion that indicate individual seats. This is a 3+3 bench.










Priority seating area










Wheelchair space










As mentioned previously, the bench-door partitions are standard Tōkyō-style: a tall design, with protrusions on the outside for the standees and a concave portion on the inside for the shoulder sand elbows of seated passengers.



















Passenger information is relayed through LCD units, one above each door (!). Not sure on the exact size, but these look pretty big. Certainly beats some of the more thrifty municipal subways… :lol:



















Love Keihan’s new color schemes, including their LCD programming. Clean and smart.  



















Another semi-standard nowdays is the stripes at door edges and car floors, although these are orange instead of the usual yellow.


----------



## quashlo

*Keihan 13000 series enters revenue service: Part 3*

Next set:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/potarongerz/_

Deck-side windows for the intermediate cars. These have returned after a 27-year absence.










Sunshades are plain white.










However, priority seating area has a special print on the fabric.










As required for ventilation standards, the end windows can be opened.




























Builder’s plate (Kawasaki Heavy Industries, 2012)










Capacity: 128 persons
Weight: 36.0 t
Inspection date: 2012.03.26 (the day this unit first began running on the Main Line)










Safety guards to prevent passengers from falling into the space between cars. Don’t think I’ve ever seen one this close up, but this is supposed to be a new design for Keihan.










Diamond pantographs, which appear to have been repurposed from retiring 2200 and 2600 series trains.



















A few of the exterior:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/kira_kira_hikoboshi/_

LED destination signs.
Love the font choice, both Japanese and English.


----------



## starrwulfe

*My ride on the new Ginza Line's 1000 series train*
Tokyo Metro's Ginza line is the oldest subway in the city, but now hosts the newest series of trains, the 1000 series. The trains feature all LED lighting (even headlamps!) electronic controls, and steerable bogies that take the squeal out of the tracks when turning the lines sharp turns. The train is manufactured by Nippon Sharyo in Toyokawa, Aichi, Japan. 
This is taken in the first afternoon of revenue service.

Coming into Shibuya Terminal on the outbound platform, then turning around to the inbound side.



























































Operator's cabin is all-glass-cockpit. There's a large equipment closet behind the driver's chair, so there's no window there.  But Tokyo Metro policy is to pull the shades down to cut reflections off the windshield for the motorman, so we can't see in there anyway while the train is in motion... Which is why I shot from the CONDUCTOR'S end of the train! 









This train was actually built last year in 2011-- has been line testing for about 5 months or so up until now.


























In-car 17" LCD panels. 2 above every door (one to show ads only.) A standard here in the Tokyo Metropolis, this shows route info, station/platform info, as well as other delays on other connecting lines. Japanese, English, Korean, and Chinese are shown. 

I got off at Aoyama-1chome station and got some parting shots as she continued without me to Asakusa.

























And a little video I shot while running between Shibuya to Omotesando station.





You'll notice the lack of squealing on the tracks; those steerable bogies are working their magic. Also this has to be one of the BRIGHTEST trains ever due to the all-LED lighting.


----------



## starrwulfe

*Yes, it's ANOTHER Tokyo Metro/Tokyu Shibuya station update!*

Let me know if you are getting tired of them... But since I commute here almost everyday, it's really easy for me to spot changes without referring to a website. (Plus I ask the security guards about what's new all the time...They don't seem to mind.)









This is the new Exit 15 now. When you come out of the New Main gate on level B3 and hang a left, you see this huge underground lobby for the Tokyu Hikarie Building. Parts of it are open to the street above, so there's fresh air that circulates all the way down to level B5 where the platforms are. 









Shooting over one of the "bridges" from the station into the "sub-lobby" and they're still working on the B4 level it seems. This is over the platform's southern side and there's going to be another set of stairs coming off the platforms here, and I believe another faregate entrance to the B4 level of Hikarie.









Reverse angle shot of the "sub-lobby" going into the station complex.









On the elevator that shuttles from the "sub-lobby" to the street level, we have some tale-tale signage! Notice the new Tokyu route markings. The "TY" Toyoko line isn't stopping here yet!! 









On the street level, there are stairs and escalators that are just under the new pedestrian bridge. On the stairs going up, notice the very-temporary looking "TY" sticker for the Toyoko line.


----------



## starrwulfe

*Tokyo Metro 7000 series now testing on the Tokyu Toyoko line*

I drove past Motosumiyoshi Yard on Saturday and saw Tokyo Metro train 7115F staring me in the face... Couldn't get a good shot of it from the car, but luckily the Freepass-Nikki Blog guy also lives near the yard, so I knew he got shots of it!









He says he has no idea when it showed up, but he just wandered over there and there it is on track 23. It's an 8 car train, and one of the oldest now in Tokyo Metro's fleet; it was manufactured around 1976! I actually rode this train a few days ago on the Tojo line, and took note of this; it's been refurbished, but still has operating CEILING FANS! 









He noticed the lights were on, so he ran over to the crossing just underneath the station and caught it pulling out onto the line for testing that day. 









The destination sign reads Train run 91K, 試運転 (Test Run)

















He caught some really good shots of it crossing over the Tsurumi river just south of Tsunashima station as well. I assume he must ride a motorbike to get around these trains so fast (or just knows the testing schedule really well maybe.)

OK, so since they're gonna operate TM-7000 series trains, what happens to the Tokyu 9000 series trains then? I try to look into the cabin of all the trains now to see if platform monitors and door switches have been installed on the motorman's dashboard--a good sign that the train will run in one-man operations on the Fukutoshin Line. No 9000 series trains have this installed yet... but there's still at least 3-4 more months to go...


----------



## quashlo

starrwulfe said:


> You'll notice the lack of squealing on the tracks; those steerable bogies are working their magic.


Yes, I suspect we may see these eventually deployed on the Marunouchi Line, and perhaps some other lines as well. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## quashlo

The remainder of the rush hour vids, focusing on JR in the Tōkyō area:

Morning rush hour at JR Shinjuku Station:
Fun to watch the lead platform staff with the microphone running back and forth between the Yamanote Line and Chūō Local Line. :lol:






Morning rush hour view onto Tamachi Station.
JR Yamanote Line, Keihin-Tōhoku Line, and Tōkaidō Line, plus some Shinkansen action. This is actually shot from a school classroom, so these students get a fantastic view.






Evening rush hour at JR Shimbashi Station:


----------



## quashlo

Akihabara Station
Not sure if this is officially rush hour, but in any event, this is what happens to the Keihin–Tōhoku Line when there’s an accident on the Yamanote Line.






Chūō Rapid Line, post-evening rush at Shinjuku (commuter rapid for Ōme). Major entertainment and retail districts like Shinjuku, Shibuya, and Ikebukuro also happen to be the key terminals for many of the JR and private railway lines, and have an “extended rush” that continues into the evening, as a lot of people head here for dinner or a drink after work.






Post-evening rush, JR Shinjuku Station faregates.
Not hard to understand why JR East pushed for such a high response time standard with FeliCa.


----------



## starrwulfe

quashlo said:


> Yes, I suspect we may see these eventually deployed on the Marunouchi Line, and perhaps some other lines as well. Thanks for the updates.


I'd LOVE to see steerable bogies on the Hibiya line--especially between Nakameguro and Kasumigaseki. The curves between Hiroo and Roppongi make the train sound like Tony Hawk is in the tunnel doing grinders for miles...
:lol:


----------



## starrwulfe

*A few Tobu Tojo Line Odds n' Ends*

The Tojo line's interface with Tokyo Metro's Fukutoshin line is at Wakoshi station. Here we saw last time that they were preping platforms 2 & 3 which service the Fukutoshin line trains before they either jump into the Tojo line in thru-routing or turn around at Tokyo Metro's Wako yards immediately west of the station.

Well sometime over the weekend, this happened...








They've installed the platform gates themselves, but they aren't turned on yet. It's only on the outbound side (track 2); track 3 still has steel plates covering the prep work.

Also last week I rode this:








Another new Tobu 50070 series train, 50177F. It must've just rolled off the assembly line because it had "new train scent"! 









Like the others in this series, it too will be used on thru-routing with the Fukutoshin/Toyoko/Seibu Ikebukuro lines. They've also switched over to putting 17" LCD message boards over the doors instead of the LED scrollers.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> ^^Very expensive...


Actually, the average world cost of a rapid transit line is $150 to $200 million per km, while an underground line is 250 to 300 million per km, so the Yurikamome is quite representative.


----------



## quashlo

Yeah, once you go fully grade-separated with structures or tunneling, the cost increases dramatically. While the roads in Odaiba are very wide, a surface light rail line wouldn't be very competitive time-wise and would have limited capacity. The Yurikamome already runs every 3.5 minutes at peak, and that's with a large amount of development potential still remaining and a potential extension to Harumi or Kachidoki looming in the background.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

^^Yes, because Tokyo don't have space to build more expressways and railways on surface.

Yurikamome is owned by Toei (Tokyo Transport public company) but operate by a private company, no? There are feeder bus routes with this system on Odaiba Island?

It's very interesing to see (via Wikipedia) that each announcement is made for known artists from Japan. I believe that system is unique in the world about this.


----------



## Woonsocket54

On this thread we might have dropped the ball on Wakayamadaigakumae station, a new Nankai station in Wakayama Prefecture that opened on April 1.









source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/mizunokuni2006/archive/2012/4/3









source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/mizunokuni2006/archive/2012/4/3









source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/mizunokuni2006/archive/2012/4/3









source: http://furaibo-gekihima.seesaa.net/article/261695085.html


----------



## quashlo

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Yurikamome is owned by Toei (Tokyo Transport public company) but operate by a private company, no? There are feeder bus routes with this system on Odaiba Island?


Well, it's one of those third-sector things... The Tōkyō Metropolitan Government owns about 85% of "Tōkyō Rinkai Holdings", which owns 99.9% of the operator of the Yurikamome. The remaining 0.1% is owned directly by the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government.

The Yurikamome covers pretty much every part of the islands... The station spacing makes every area within short walking distance of a station, and when you include the Rinkai Line and Yūrakuchō Line, there's very little need for feeder buses.

There are a handful of bus routes, though:
http://www.kotsu.metro.tokyo.jp/bus/map/BusMap.html?default=E-4

The fact that these are islands makes it a bit impractical to run frequent bus service (it would mostly just cannibalize Yurikamome ridership, anyways), but there is the 海01 (every 6 min peak, every 8-15 min off-peak), which runs from Monzen Nakachō Station to Tōkyō Teleport Station via Toyosu and Ariake.



Rodalvesdepaula said:


> It's very interesing to see (via Wikipedia) that each announcement is made for known artists from Japan. I believe that system is unique in the world about this.


Hm, thanks for pointing this out... I didn't even know about this. :lol:

Looks like there was at least one stint with Fuji TV reporters (女子アナ):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lK8uawdTlMQ

I wouldn't mind seeing this spread to other lines... I thought the Yamanote Line thing with AKB48 was a "first" of sorts, but I guess they did it for the Yurikamome a year before:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moJLLdOcOyM


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsubishi and Hitachi eye monorail for Manila*
http://manilastandardtoday.com/2012/05/05/japanese-firms-eye-monorail-bcda/



> Two of Japan’s biggest conglomerates have expressed interest to build the 20-kilometer monorail project that will connect the Ninoy Aquino International Airport Terminal 3 to the Makati and Bonifacio Global City central business districts, a government official said Friday.
> 
> Arnel Casanova, president and chief executive of the Bases Conversion and Development Authority, told reporters Mitsubishi Corp. and Hitachi had shown interest in the country’s first monorail. BCDA has proposed the monorail.
> 
> “It’s their initiative [to look for the funding for the feasibility study]. After that, whatever the result of the study is, we will make a decision on whether the BCDA would then pursue the project and secure the funding from Japan or any other funding sources,” Casanova said, referring to the Japan International Cooperation Agency.
> 
> The BCDA has proposed to build the Makati-Taguig-Pasay Monorail alignment project to enhance mobility within Metro Manila through the construction of an elevated monorail that will interconnect with the existing rail transit network. The agency has preferred the monorail because of the narrow streets in Makati and Taguig.
> 
> Casanova said the project could be implemented with the private sector.
> 
> “Preliminary estimate cost of the project is P21 billion. But that is subject to the feasibility study,” he said.
> 
> The projected monorail system will link up with the Metro Rail Transit servicing the Edsa route, the Light Rail Transit traversing the entire length of Taft Avenue from Baclaran, Parañaque City to Monumento in Caloocan City, and the Philippine National Railways system that cuts across the Metro Manila toward the Southern Luzon.


More news on that Manila monorail project...


----------



## BE0GRAD

k.k.jetcar said:


> Actually, the average world cost of a rapid transit line is $150 to $200 million per km, while an underground line is 250 to 300 million per km, so the Yurikamome is quite representative.


Why is it so expensive if I may ask? Soil?


----------



## Calorus

BE0GRAD said:


> Why is it so expensive if I may ask? Soil?


In a word, yes.

Tunnelling is more expensive than towering.


----------



## Momo1435

Building in Japan is expensive, the labor and building material costs are high, and everything has to be earthquake resistant that is also pushing up the price. 

The price of land is also an issue. Tokyo still has some of the worlds highest land prices, even though prices have dropped consistently after the real estate bubble broke 20 years ago. 

I don't think the soil conditions are a big factor in the price, for a big part of the city the soil conditions are reasonably good (not to hard, and not to soft/wet). Although with tunneling in Tokyo there's always the risk of damage to the foundations of the buildings above ground. There's no room for error here since the foundations are essential for the earthquake resistance of a building. Considering the extreme density of the city above ground, but also the existing tunnels underground makes this a huge issue that pushes the price up. Just like the higher costs for tunneling underneath historical cities.


----------



## BE0GRAD

Calorus said:


> In a word, yes.
> 
> Tunnelling is more expensive than towering.


You don't have to tell me obvious things.


----------



## BE0GRAD

Momo1435 said:


> Building in Japan is expensive, the labor and building material costs are high, and everything has to be earthquake resistant that is also pushing up the price.
> 
> The price of land is also an issue. Tokyo still has some of the worlds highest land prices, even though prices have dropped consistently after the real estate bubble broke 20 years ago.
> 
> I don't think the soil conditions are a big factor in the price, for a big part of the city the soil conditions are reasonably good (not to hard, and not to soft/wet). Although with tunneling in Tokyo there's always the risk of damage to the foundations of the buildings above ground. There's no room for error here since the foundations are essential for the earthquake resistance of a building. Considering the extreme density of the city above ground, but also the existing tunnels underground makes this a huge issue that pushes the price up. Just like the higher costs for tunneling underneath historical cities.


As for earthquakes I taught so, but since Tokyo is in rather low level position I taught underground water levels could be a problem too. On the other hand I don't see that role the land price has to do with tunneling. All the land you need is in the beginning and the end of the tunnel ... eventually you could dig an auxiliary entrance somewhere in between to add more working fronts if you want to speed up the construction. :dunno:


----------



## jonallen1966

*Ginza line / Inokashira line*

As one of those 550,000 daily commuters on the Inokashira line I've also wondered about the idea of linking to the lines.
As quashlo says it would be the most enormous engineering project to make the two lines compatible, and require a total rebuild of the Mark City station area to make it happen.

From what I observe every morning, the number of riders who carry on up the stairs to the Ginza line is insignificant compared with the number that change to the other lines , mostly the Yamanote. 

And, since they are already planning a complete rebuild as part of the Tokyu station demolition when it joins up with the Fukotoshin line I cannot see there being any appetite to do it all over again.
I saw somewhere , (possibly here?) the redevelopment plans for the station, 
maybe the yamanote line connection from Inokashira line will get better.
lets see.





quashlo said:


> From a railfan perspective, I've liked that idea for some time now... The Inokashira Line may seem like peanuts compared to the Keiō Line, which gets most of the investment, but the thing still pulls 550,000 riders daily, 60% of whom use Shibuya Station... And all this despite having really short trains (5 cars, 20 m each). Just from numbers, you could stand to benefit a fair number of people by removing that transfer at Shibuya.
> 
> However, it would be a massive undertaking to make it happen. The track gauge, loading gauge, car / train length, current collection, etc. are all different between the two lines. I can't recall any precedent for this type of project in Japan, although there have been major track regauging projects in the past (e.g., Keisei Line, in order to allow Asakusa Line through-servicing). To be honest, I think the most likely course of action is that they will just do a major seismic retrofit of the Ginza Line.
> 
> But it does make the mind wander… What if, for example, they completely upgraded the Ginza Line and Inokashira Line to full 10-car, 200 m trains and they redesigned Meidaimae to directly connect the Keiō Line and the Inokashira Line (alternatively, they could build a new connection from Shimo-Takaido to Higashi-Matsubara)? This would allow for much better use of Keiō’s two-terminal arrangement. A connection at Asakusa into the Tōbu Isesaki Line would not be impossible, although it would likely require a new tunnel underneath the Sumida River that then surfaces to interface with the Isesaki Line on the opposite bank. Narihirabashi could then be redesigned as a traditional through-service arrangement with four tracks and there would be another line providing direct service to the Sky Tree site.


----------



## Woonsocket54

BE0GRAD said:


> As for earthquakes I taught so, but since Tokyo is in rather low level position I taught underground water levels could be a problem too. On the other hand I don't see that role the land price has to do with tunneling. All the land you need is in the beginning and the end of the tunnel ... eventually you could dig an auxiliary entrance somewhere in between to add more working fronts if you want to speed up the construction. :dunno:


Are you some sort of 'teacher' of engineering?


----------



## quashlo

BE0GRAD said:


> You don't have to tell me obvious things.


In defense of *Calorus*, your question was a bit ambiguous... It was unclear whether you were asking why tunneling is more expensive than elevated or why Japan is more expensive (than other countries). High costs for underground lines are generally the norm everywhere, although there may be some countries that can build for cheaper, the most notable being perhaps Spain.



BE0GRAD said:


> On the other hand I don't see that role the land price has to do with tunneling.


I think *Momo1435* already kind of answered your question... Consider that condemning any buildings will require (fair market value) compensation, and that if you want to avoid lengthy and costly negotiations with property owners, the only option is digging deeper underground, which will also inflate your cost. It may also mean you have to go underground instead of going with a substantially cheaper elevated alignment... You only have to look at lines with "suburban" underground alignments like the Tōyō Rapid Railway (the approaches into Nishi-Funabashi or Katsutadai).


----------



## BE0GRAD

quashlo said:


> In defense of *Calorus*, your question was a bit ambiguous... It was unclear whether you were asking why tunneling is more expensive than elevated or why Japan is more expensive (than other countries). High costs for underground lines are generally the norm everywhere, although there may be some countries that can build for cheaper, the most notable being perhaps Spain.


Yes, now I see. I was asking about Japan being more expensive. That price per kilometer really looks astronomical. The first Belgrade metro line is estimated at around one billion and it runs from one side of the city to the other. Although partly above ground ,still the cost of tunneling per kilometer is far less than 300 million. 



quashlo said:


> I think *Momo1435* already kind of answered your question... Consider that condemning any buildings will require (fair market value) compensation, and that if you want to avoid lengthy and costly negotiations with property owners, the only option is digging deeper underground, which will also inflate your cost. It may also mean you have to go underground instead of going with a substantially cheaper elevated alignment... You only have to look at lines with "suburban" underground alignments like the Tōyō Rapid Railway (the approaches into Nishi-Funabashi or Katsutadai).


I understand, but still I wonder if there isn't more engineering related reasons for the elevated price aside seismic ones ... like high underground water levels per example?


----------



## quashlo

Groundwater is an issue, especially when you need to build deep like you generally do in Tōkyō… For one example, there were serious issues with groundwater uplift impacting the underground Sōbu Line platforms (Level B5) at Tōkyō Station.

Anyways, it's a bit difficult to compare projects in different places, as a lot simply depends on the local conditions... You’ve got to make sure that you’re comparing comparable things. Aside from the things already mentioned, here’s a few more factors to consider:


Tunnel diameter: Most systems in Tōkyō and Japan are powered by overhead to ensure compatibility with existing lines and allow for through-servicing. As a result, this generally requires larger tunnel diameters.
Station spacing: Not specific to Japan, but important to consider when you are trying to compare across different projects. Particularly for short lines, the number of stations can become a large contribution to the total construction cost.
Station size: Full-length trains are usually around 200 m. Combine with the occasional need to provide passing tracks or additional platforms to allow for cross-platform transfers or limited-stop service, and the need to interface with existing stations (some of which can be fairly extensive and deep), and the resulting volume of total space underground can be quite large.
Water crossings: Again, not specific to Japan, but important to consider when trying to compare across multiple projects.
Here’s two projects, both in Yokohama, that easily illustrate just how much the cost can vary from one project to another:

*Yokohama Minato Mirai Line*
6 new stations
4.1 km
Large, deep stations (including two at Level B5)
Multiple water crossings
¥260 billion (¥63 billion per km)

*Yokohama Municipal Subway Green Line*
10 new stations
13.1 km
Linear-motor “mini-subway”, small trains
¥245 billion (¥19 billion per km)

Anyways, there's a good sample of recent metro projects globally here:
http://pedestrianobservations.wordpress.com/2011/05/16/us-rail-construction-costs/

You’ll see that the costs in Tōkyō are maybe slightly on the higher end of the spectrum, but aren’t vastly different from the projects list for the UK or Germany, and cheaper than the New York projects cited. When you consider the other factors mentioned previously like seismic design considerations, a large amount of existing underground infrastructure, etc., I don't think we can really describe the costs as "astronomical". There are also many projects elsewhere in Japan that are much closer to the ¥20 billion per km number, like the Sendai Municipal Subway Tōzai Line and Hanshin Namba Line.


----------



## quashlo

*New Yotsubashi Line extension surfaces as possible alternative to Naniwasuji Line*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/local/ar...E09391EAE2E2E2;n=9694E3E4E3E0E0E2E2EBE0E0E4E5



> 大阪府市統合本部の地下鉄改革プロジェクトチーム（ＰＴ）は７日までに、大阪市内を南北に走る市営地下鉄四つ橋線を延伸し、北を阪急電鉄、南を南海電鉄と接続して、新大阪―関西国際空港間を直結する新たな鉄道網構想をまとめた。同区間については「なにわ筋線」構想があるが、費用を抑えられる可能性があるという。統合本部は今後、阪急や南海に協力を求める方針。
> 
> ＰＴは８日に開く府市統合本部の会合で新構想を提示する。新構想が実現すれば、京阪神各地から関空へのアクセスが改善する。ただ市営地下鉄と阪急、南海はレール幅や給電方式が異なるうえ、事業費の負担割合など課題は山積している。
> 
> 関係者によると、ＪＲ大阪駅北側の再開発地区「うめきた」に、四つ橋線西梅田駅と阪急十三駅を結ぶ延伸路線「西梅田・十三連絡線」（約2.9キロ）を敷設する。阪急電鉄が国から事業認可を得ながら着工を凍結している十三―新大阪間の「新大阪連絡線」（約２キロ）が完成すれば、四つ橋線は新大阪のほか京都・神戸方面にもつながる。
> 
> 南海電鉄とは、なんば駅での接続を想定。ただ高架を走る南海と地下鉄を接続する必要があるうえ、四つ橋線と南海線はレール幅など仕様が全く異なる。異なるレール幅に対応できる新型車両の投入を議論し、相互乗り入れが難しい場合は、ホームを隣接させるなどして乗り換えを容易にすることを検討する。
> 
> 事業費の見通しは西梅田・十三連絡線が約950億円、新大阪連絡線は330億～400億円。南海との接続に必要な事業費は未算定だが、関係者は「（事業費1800億～3200億円とされる）なにわ筋線より安価」と説明している。
> 
> 現在、新大阪―関空間はＪＲの特急が走っており、所要時間は約50分。新構想ではこれよりも時間短縮を目指す。着手時期は市営地下鉄を民営化して以降になるという。


Officials in the Subway Reform Project Team, part of the main agency looking at the consolidation of Ōsaka City and Ōsaka Prefecture, proposed a new plan to extend the Ōsaka Municipal Subway Yotsubashi Line, tieing into both the Hankyū and Nankai networks and creating a direct connection from Shin-Ōsaka and Kansai International Airport (KIX). The proposal is intended to be a cheaper alternative to the Naniwasuji Line, which would build an entirely new subway line from Shin-Ōsaka to Namba, where it would connect into the JR Hanwa Line and Nankai Main Line to reach KIX.

The plan involves constructing the Nishi-Umeda – Jūsō Link, a 2.9 km connection between the Yotsubashi Line’s Nishi-Umeda Station and Hankyū’s Jūsō Station. If the Shin-Ōsaka Link, a 2 km connection between Jūsō and Shin-Ōsaka that Hankyū already has government approvals for but is currently on hold, kicks up again, it will allow Yotsubashi Line trains to run to Shin-Ōsaka or destinations on the Hankyū network including Kyōto and Kōbe.

The southern connection into the Nankai Line is a bit more complex, as Nankai Namba is an elevated station, and the Nankai network is narrow-gauge, while Hankyū and the Yotsubashi Line are standard gauge. Officials are looking at the possibility of variable-gauge trains for the service, but will settle for a cross-platform transfer if that idea proves too difficult. There’s also the other (significant) design issue related to current collection, as the Yotsubashi Line is powered by third rail while both Hankyū and Nankai use overhead lines.

In terms of cost, the Nishi-Umeda – Jūsō Link is estimated at approx. ¥95 billion and the Shin-Ōsaka Link at approx. ¥33 billion to ¥40 billion. The cost of the Nankai connection is uncertain, but officials say the overall cost of the project can still be kept under the estimated cost of the Naniwasuji Line (¥180 billion to ¥330 billion).

I suspect that today’s urban planners in Ōsaka must be kicking themselves for the mistakes of the past… They designed the municipal subway to function as a completely independent system from the private railways... In reality, they would have been much better off staying out of the subway business and letting the private railways extend all the way through central Ōsaka, or designing the subway network to be 100% compatible with the private railways (just like Tōkyō). They’ve also whittled away a lot of money on some questionable projects (the Imazatosuji Line comes to mind immediately).


----------



## quashlo

*Upgrades to JR Hiroshima Station stalling*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/local/ar...E09E91E2E2E2E2;n=9694E3E4E3E0E0E2E2EBE0E0E4EA



> ＪＲ広島駅周辺の整備計画が混沌（こんとん）としている。広島電鉄が駅前南口で計画する新路線「駅前大橋線」は、広島市が提示したＪＲの駅に乗り入れる際の構造を巡り選定が難航。北口ではバス、タクシー乗降場などを巡り、市の再編案に業界団体が難色を示す事態が起きている。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *■距離と時間短縮*
> 
> 「広島電鉄の広島駅前新線計画は全国でも注目度が高い」。４月14日、超党派の国会議員で構成するＬＲＴ（次世代型路面電車）推進議員連盟は広島駅周辺を視察し、議連として、新線の設置を支援していくことに意欲を示した。議員視察には広電やＪＲ西日本広島支社などの幹部が広電の路面電車に同乗。市中心部の町並みや交通体系について説明した。
> 
> 広電が新線を計画するのは市中心部と広島駅南口を結ぶ路線の時間短縮を図るためだ。現在は、広島駅に向かう際、東側に大きく迂回（うかい）しているが、路面電車のため駅周辺でのバスやタクシーなどの混雑に巻き込まれやすい。広島駅に直線で進む新線を設置し、稲荷町の電停から広島駅までの距離を現行の800メートルから200メートル短縮、市中心部からの所要時間も15分程度を約５分短縮したい考えだ。
> 
> 広島市は2010年８月、駅前南口の再整備計画を話し合う検討委員会を設置。道路上を通る「平面案」（事業費30億円）、南口地下広場の下を通る「地下案」（同250億～300億円）、南口広場に高架を設置して駅ビルの２階部分に上る「高架案」（70億～100億円）を提示している。
> 
> 平面案は事業費が最も少なく抑えられるというが、タクシーやマイカーなどを含めた駅前の交差点が混雑することが想定される。高架案は路面電車が斜面の走行に耐えられるかが課題を残す。地下案では設計が可能かどうかの判断も必要となる。
> 
> 広電の越智秀信社長は「高架案は急勾配で上れないし、平面は渋滞を招く可能性がある。可能なのは地下案だけだ」と強調。事業費も140億円と想定している。一方、ＪＲ西日本広島支社の杉木孝行支社長は「広島駅のメーンの乗り換えの動線は２階のため、（高架化案が）有効だと考えている」と話している。
> 
> 広島市道路交通局公共交通計画担当の品川弘司課長は「３案が技術的に可能かどうかを検討している」としており、今夏にも技術的な検証結果を提示する予定。事業者からは広島の街のあり方に大きな影響があるにもかかわらず、結論が出ないまま月日がたってしまったことだけに「早く結果を出してほしい」との声が高まっている。
> 
> *■北口でも課題*
> 
> 北口の交通計画も難航している。現在、北口は西側がバスとマイカー、東側がタクシーの広場だが、西側をバスとタクシーに東側をマイカー専用に再編する計画。だが、業界団体は市に「接触事故などの安全面の課題が多い」との要望書を提出した。
> 
> 北口では「二葉の里地区」の開発、南口でも大型の商業施設やマンション開発の計画も進む。これら再開発のあり方も新しい交通体系の影響を大きく受けるだけに、その整備を急ぐ機運は一層の高まりを見せている。
> 
> （広島支局　花井悠希）


At the South Exit of the station, there is some dispute over how to integrate the new Hiroshima Electric Railway (Hiroden) alignment into the JR station. The current Hiroden route takes a substantial detour that unnecessarily increases travel distance and travel time, with trams getting stuck in all the bus, taxi, and car traffic. Hiroden wants to build a new alignment via the main bridge on the south side of the station, allowing for a straight shot in that shaves 200 m of the one-way travel distance and a whole 5 minutes off the journey between Hiroshima Station and the center of the city.

Currently, there are three options on the table: a surface-street option (¥3 billion), an underground option beneath the South Exit underground plaza (¥25 billion to ¥30 billion), and an elevated option into the second level of the station (¥7 billion to ¥10 billion). The surface-street option is cheapest, but offers the least benefit, as trams will still be stuck in street traffic. An elevated option would present potential grade issues for the trams, while there are obvious design and engineering issues to be considered with an underground alignment.

Apparently, Hiroden is set on an underground alignment, which it estimates to cost ¥14 billion. JR West, on the other hand, is pushing for an elevated alignment, as main on-foot circulation through the station occurs at the second level of the station anyways. The lead agency on the city side will announce the results of its feasibility studies on the three options this summer.

At the North Exit of the station, there’s also some issues related to plans to redesign the North Exit station plaza.

Scenes at Hiroden Hiroshima Station.
This would make for an interesting elevated station…


----------



## starrwulfe

quashlo said:


> I suspect that today&#146;s urban planners in Ōsaka must be kicking themselves for the mistakes of the past&#133; They designed the municipal subway to function as a completely independent system from the private railways...


You better believe they are. Back in my Osaka days (2000-04) I met some Osaka Transportation Board workers who were planners on the then under construction Imazato-suji line. I asked them out of all the subway lines in the city, only the Sakai-suji line connect to a private operator (in this case, Hankyu) to provide for thru-servicing?) The answers were convoluted but they all agreed money was the main factor-- mainly the financing schemes involved. Hankyu kicked in a third of the money for the Sakai-suji line's construction, and there was talk at one time about having JR themselves do thru-servicing on the Yotsuyabashi line from Namba to Osaka station, but JR balked (it was the beginning of turning from JNR to JR West at the time, from what I've been told) thus the current situation.

Still, think how Osaka would've become different if there were Toyko style through running. For example, perhaps Kintetsu's Osaka line would branch from Yao somewhere and feed into the Sennichimae line. Or the Tanimachi line would handle Nankai trains... Interesting to think about indeed.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Compared to Tokyo, the relations between JR/JNR and the private railways in Kansai have always been more adverserial/competitive (most private railways in Kanto adopted 1067mm gauge b/c they interchanged freight with JNR). The idea of interline running or interchange of freight had no strong tradition with the Kansai Railways essentially being street railways evolved into interurbans (Nankai and Kobe Dentetsu excepted), and then you had the municipal subway stuck in the middle.

*As for the Yotsubashi Line, just extend it and allow cross platform transfers with Hankyu and Nankai. Forget variable gauge (what a potential headache). There already is JR West Haruka for people coming from farther out in Kyoto and Shiga. I don't think Mayor Hashimoto would be too keen on building a brand new subway line when existing lines could be linked.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

Designing trains that run on both third rail and and overhead power isn't much of a problem, at least not compared to variable gauge, so through-running between the Yotsubashi Line and Hankyu lines should be possible. (The English Wikipedia said the Yotsubashi Line had overheard power but the Japanese Wikipedia said third rail, so I took the liberty of changing it on the English Wikipedia entry.)

Here in the UK we have plenty of EMUs that switch between 750 V DC third rail and 25 kV AC overhead, and some of them were even made in Japan.


----------



## quashlo

Yeah, I'm just curious about whether the tunnels on the Yotsubashi Line provide sufficient clearance... It seems like a bored tunnel would probably leave enough clearance for a (folded) pantograph, but not sure about any cut-and-cover sections. I suppose they could drop the ceilings of the trains a bit, though. The overall proposal is still interesting, and would make better use of the Yotsubashi Line, which was primarily built to relieve the Midōsuji Line. The few times I've ridden it, I haven't been impressed, and it only carries a few hundred thousand riders a day, if even that.

Regarding variable-gauge trains, from a railfan perspective I'd love to see how a rapid transit implementation would work... There's at least two potential applications in the Kantō area (Kamakama Line and Kawasaki Subway / Keikyū Daishi Line).



starrwulfe said:


> The answers were convoluted but they all agreed money was the main factor-- mainly the financing schemes involved. Hankyu kicked in a third of the money for the Sakai-suji line's construction, and there was talk at one time about having JR themselves do thru-servicing on the Yotsuyabashi line from Namba to Osaka station, but JR balked (it was the beginning of turning from JNR to JR West at the time, from what I've been told) thus the current situation.


The funny thing is, in the earlier years, the private railways were proactive about lobbying for extensions into central Ōsaka. Both Ōsaka and Tōkyō were reluctant to let the private railways further into the center of the city, but Tōkyō was smart enough to see the problems with this policy and correct the issues in a creative way... The lines inside the Yamanote Line were still all public, but everything after the Marunouchi Line was designed to be compatible with lines outside the Yamanote Line.

Ōsaka didn't abandon its "Monroe Doctrine" until it was too late, and is now left with an outcome partially anti-thetical to its original goal. It eventually acquiesced and permitted non-municipal railways further into the city with Kintetsu's extension to Namba, the JR Tōzai Line, the Keihan Nakanoshima Line, and the Hanshin Namba Line (which actually duplicates a good portion of the Sennichimae Line and renders it somewhat useless).


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Municipal Subway to be privatized by FY2015*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/headline...19A91E2EAE2E1968DE2EAE2E7E0E2E3E09391EAE2E2E2



> 大阪府と大阪市の府市統合本部は８日の会合で、橋下徹市長の選挙公約だった市営地下鉄の民営化を2015年をメドに実現する方針を決めた。府市は今後、民営化に向けて必要な地下鉄の資産評価や組織づくりなどの作業に着手。サービス向上へ向けて、関西の私鉄各社と比べて30～40分早い終電時間を、民営化に先立つ13年春ごろから延長することも決めた。
> 
> 市営地下鉄は一日平均約230万人が利用し、10年度は246億円の黒字を出した。この日の会合で市の担当職員は、地下鉄が高い収益力を持つ一方で、乗 客が年々減少し、他の都市の地下鉄と比べて高コスト体質だと報告。関西圏の経済成長のためにも民営化による地下鉄改革が必要との考えで一致した。
> 
> 統合本部が示したスケジュールでは、15年の民営化に向け、12年中に地下鉄の資産査定、関連会社の整理、必要な法整備のあり方などの検討を開始。民営化に伴って一括での返済が求められる可能性がある企業債について、低利での借り換えを金融機関などと交渉したうえで、14年春ごろに民営化後の新会社の骨格を固める。
> 
> その後、市議会の承認手続きなどに約１年の準備期間を充て、新会社に移行する計画だ。民間出身で４月に就任した藤本昌信交通局長は会合後、「示された計画にそってスケジュールを組んでいく」と述べた。
> 
> 一方、会合では、夜間の乗り継ぎをスムーズにすることなどを目指し、私鉄やＪＲより早い終電時間を民営化に先立って延長する方針も決めた。
> 
> 統合本部は、始発列車用に深夜に回送している車両を終電として活用する案を提示。例えば、御堂筋線の梅田駅から新大阪駅まで乗る場合の終電は現在の午後11時54分から午前０時20分にする。ただ、この方式で終電を延長すると、年数億円の追加費用が必要という。
> 
> 一方、統合本部は初乗り運賃を20円下げる引き下げ案も複数検討している。


On 2012.05.08, the Subway Reform Project Team also published a midterm report detailing a plan to privatize the Ōsaka Municipal Subway by FY2015. In preparation for privatization, the plan also calls for reducing the fares and extending late-night service another 20-30 minutes to 00:10 and 00:20, bringing service on the subway more in line with JR and the private railways in the Ōsaka area. This year, work will begin on asset evaluation and creation of the necessary legal framework to allow for privatization. The method of privatization has yet to be decided, with potential options including 100% ownership by Ōsaka City or a more liberal scheme that splits ownership with the existing private railways.

Late-night service will be extended in April 2013, followed by the fare cuts in April 2014. The fare cuts would bring the base (minimum) fare of ¥200 down by ¥20, reducing the Transportation Bureau’s annual fare revenue by approx. ¥6 billion. The extended late-night service would also increase annual expenses by several billion yen.


----------



## eX.A.K.R.

Hey guys, perhaps out of the random but...

I wonder how many of you here has played Pokémon Black and White. In Anville Town (Kanawa in the Japanese versions) in the game, there is a character there that talks about a different type of train car that runs on the Battle Subway system in the game every day. Looking at the models of the trains portrayed, it seems like Game Freak (the maker of the games) based them off actual Japanese trainsets. The problem is, which train is which? Does anyone know?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
Based on screenshots, they seem to be generic designs somewhat based on the JR East E231 series, but shrunk to two doors/side.


----------



## quashlo

*Hankyū breaks ground on renovation of Umeda Station*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/news/120510/biz12051023320058-n1.htm



> 阪急電鉄は１０日、阪急梅田駅（大阪市北区）のリニューアル工事に１４日に本格着手すると発表した。２年前から先行しているＪＲ西側との連絡通路の工事と合わせて、総額約３６億円を投じて平成２７年３月の完成を目指す。昨年５月に大規模改装し、開業１年で約１億３千万人が訪れた隣接の「大阪ステーションシティ（ＯＳＣ）」に対抗する。
> 
> 改装するのは、待ち合わせ場所として親しまれている「ＢＩＧＭＡＮ前広場」など８つのゾーンで、約１万２千平方メートル。旧阪急梅田駅からの移転工事が完了した昭和４８年以来、約４０年ぶりの大規模工事となる。
> 
> 照明には、省エネのため発光ダイオード（ＬＥＤ）を全面採用。現在比で約３分の１の電力削減効果を見込むとともに、落ち着いた温かみや濃淡のある光で空間を演出する。壁や天井などの内装も一新する。
> 
> 一方、すでに着工している駅周辺では、複合商業ビル「阪急グランドビル」の１、２階部分を拡張して店舗数を増やすほか、飲食店中心の「阪急３２番街」（２７～３１階）を改装し、８月中旬に完成する予定。１１月下旬には阪急百貨店新梅田本店が増床オープンする。


On 2012.05.10, Hankyū Corporation announced that it will break ground on a renovation of its Ōsaka terminal, Umeda Station. Together with the construction for the connecting passage with JR West’s Ōsaka Station that began two years ago, the railway will invest approx. ¥3.6 billion in the renovation, with a target completion date in March 2015. The renovation of Hankyū’s terminal follows the completion last May of the large-scale renovation of Ōsaka Station into “Ōsaka Station City”, which has seen a cumulative total of 130 million visitors in its first year.

Eight different zones inside the station comprising a total of approx. 12,000 sq m will be renovated, including the station’s inner and outer concourses and the “BIGMAN Square” popular as a meeting spot. This is the first major renovation of the station in over 40 years (the last was in 1963 when the relocation of the station to its present location was completed). Lighting will be converted to LEDs, reducing electricity usage by about one-third. Walls and ceilings will be spruced up, and signage will be replaced with new four-language signs. The platforms, however, will remain unchanged.

Hankyū’s other projects in the area are also proceeding apace, including the expansion of the first and second floors of the Hankyū Grand Building (mixed-use commercial building) with additional stores and renovation of the 27th through 31st floors of Hankyū 32-bangai (a restaurant arcade), scheduled for completion in mid-August. The expansion to Hankyū Department Store’s Umeda flagship store will also open in late November.

Render of the BIGMAN Square:









I’ve neglected to post anything for a while now, but work on the platform canopies at Ōsaka Station is nearing completion… As mentioned before, they settled on a replacement using glass instead of a complete removal. Here’s a video from a few months agao (2012.03.29):






Overall, not bad (at least from above), although it (clearly) clashes with the end sections… I almost wish they’d extend the glass all the way now instead of a half-half solution, but oh well. I’ll probably post some pics later if I get a chance.


----------



## Woonsocket54

quashlo said:


> *Upgrades to JR Hiroshima Station stalling*
> http://www.nikkei.com/news/local/ar...E09E91E2E2E2E2;n=9694E3E4E3E0E0E2E2EBE0E0E4EA
> 
> 
> 
> At the South Exit of the station, there is some dispute over how to integrate the new Hiroshima Electric Railway (Hiroden) alignment into the JR station. The current Hiroden route takes a substantial detour that unnecessarily increases travel distance and travel time, with trams getting stuck in all the bus, taxi, and car traffic. Hiroden wants to build a new alignment via the main bridge on the south side of the station, allowing for a straight shot in that shaves 200 m of the one-way travel distance and a whole 5 minutes off the journey between Hiroshima Station and the center of the city.
> 
> Currently, there are three options on the table: a surface-street option (¥3 billion), an underground option beneath the South Exit underground plaza (¥25 billion to ¥30 billion), and an elevated option into the second level of the station (¥7 billion to ¥10 billion). The surface-street option is cheapest, but offers the least benefit, as trams will still be stuck in street traffic. An elevated option would present potential grade issues for the trams, while there are obvious design and engineering issues to be considered with an underground alignment.
> 
> Apparently, Hiroden is set on an underground alignment, which it estimates to cost ¥14 billion. JR West, on the other hand, is pushing for an elevated alignment, as main on-foot circulation through the station occurs at the second level of the station anyways. The lead agency on the city side will announce the results of its feasibility studies on the three options this summer.
> 
> At the North Exit of the station, there’s also some issues related to plans to redesign the North Exit station plaza.


This will solve the issue for trams #1, #2 and #6, but will tram #5 still use the existing alignment after the new route is built? Tram #5 joins the existing alignment to the east of Matobacho station, so using the new route would be more of a detour and the existing approach would save time (tracks are less busy if they are only served by one route instead of four).


----------



## quashlo

The easiest solution would be to retain that section just for Line 5, but given all the traffic, perhaps they will try and move Line 5 off that alignment and connect it into the new alignment at the first intersection south of the main bridge, even it increases the cost a bit. The current alignment uses one of only two main roads to allow access across the tracks (and the other one is on the west side of the station).


----------



## Woonsocket54

I hope they do the underground thing. If I am not mistaken, Japan might be the largest developed country without light rail ever running underground (even China has it in Changchun, and Russia in Volgograd).


----------



## quashlo

No, I suppose not... Although it's debatable whether an underground Hiroden alignment on this section will really change anything either, as we'd only be talking about 100 m or so that would actually be underground.

The closest thing to "underground light rail" is probably the Keihan Keishin Line, an interurban line whose aboveground segment in central Kyōto City was replaced by the (underground) Kyōto Municipal Subway Tōzai Line. The Keihan trains are 100% high-floor stock to ensure compatibility and allow through-service with the Tōzai Line.











It's still somewhat a matter of nomenclature, though, since most of Japan's major private railways evolved from interurbans and may have qualified as some form of "light rail" today if they hadn't implemented the more drastic changes like platform extensions, rolling stock upgrades (larger, longer cars), and quadruple-tracking. Perhaps a bit hard to imagine, but this is, in some ways, the predecessor to today's Den'en Toshi Line:


----------



## quashlo

Found this on YouTube...
They're clips from anime that feature trains. Just ignore the slow-mo replays and slightly corrupted sound.
There's plenty more on the same channel.

Odakyū trains from 秒速5センチメートル:






Keisei trains from 時をかける少女:






Tōkyū 8590 series on the Tōyoko Line:






Exploring the former ROW of the Tōkyū Kinuta Line:


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> I hope they do the underground thing. If I am not mistaken, Japan might be the largest developed country without light rail ever running underground


The term "light rail" is an American invention, apparently coined in the 1970's, and can be considered as much a political term as a technical one, as it describes a form of transport is rail based, with its political glamour but costing less than a subway or elevated transit system. Japan continued to develop its interurbans to the point where they essentially the same as main line trains, furthermore there is less of a differentiation between "metro" lines and main line railway/suburban lines, and indeed in many cases are one in the same, especially in Tokyo. Applying North American terms to Japanese railway practice can be problematic in this way.


----------



## hakubi

On the Keishin Line, is that just water being sprayed on the rails to lessen wear?


----------



## quashlo

It's to reduce the track noise... The Keishin Line has some of the sharpest curves and steepest grades (close to 7%) in Japan for a traditional railway (i.e., not a funicular, rack / cog, etc.).

These Keihan trains are actually some of the most expensive stock in Japan because the Keishin Line and Tōzai Line are so vastly different from each other—one a street-running tram with the curves and gradients of a mountain railway and one a modern subway line with all the fixings (platform doors, ATO, etc.).


----------



## quashlo

*Kinki Sharyō receives order for Sendai City Subway Tōzai Line trains*
http://www.kinkisharyo.co.jp/ja/news/news120502.htm



> 当社は、仙台市交通局殿より、新型車両２０００系１５編成６０両を受注しました。
> 
> ２０００系は平成２７年度開業予定の東西線に対応した車両でリニアモーターを採用しています。東日本大震災の復興のシンボルとして、次世代に向けた飛躍のメッセージをこめ、より快適で安全な車両製作を目指します。


This bit of news was lost…
This is an order for 15 trains (60 cars) of the new 2000 series for the Tōzai Line, which is slated to open in FY2015. This is a linear motor “mini-subway” very similar to the Yokohama Municipal Subway Green Line.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West becomes second largest shareholder in Kinki Sharyō*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/news/120510/biz12051023470059-n1.htm



> ＪＲ西日本は１０日、近畿日本鉄道の子会社で、鉄道車両メーカー、近畿車輛の株式の一部を取得し、同社と業務締結契約を結んだと発表した。近畿車輛に対する株式所有割合は５％となり、４４・２％を所有する近鉄に次ぐ第２の株主となった。業務提携により車両技術の向上を目指すＪＲ西と、近畿車輛の受注拡大を通したグループ力強化を目指す近鉄の思惑が合致し、実現した。
> 
> ＪＲ西によると、株式の取得総額は約１１億円。近畿車輛と連携し、車両のトータル技術やコストパフォーマンスの向上、開発のスピードアップを目指して人事交流や車両の共同開発に取り組む。
> 
> 近畿車輛は、親会社の近鉄のほぼすべての車両の製造を手がける一方、ＪＲ西の在来線車両の受注シェアでもトップ。歴代社長は旧国鉄・ＪＲ西出身者が務めるなど密接な関係にある。


More movement in the rolling stock industry… Kinki Sharyō is a subsidiary of Kintetsu Corporation, which owns 44.2% of the rolling stock manufacturer. JR West will purchase 3.454 million shares (5% stake) in the company for ¥1.1 billion, aiming to improve “total” rolling stock expertise and cost performance and accelerate R&D. Kinki Sharyō is already the largest producer of JR West rolling stock, including limited express trains like the 287 series and suburban / commuter stock like the 225 series, 321 series, and 521 series.


----------



## starrwulfe

k.k.jetcar said:


> Japan continued to develop its interurbans to the point where they essentially the same as main line trains, furthermore there is less of a differentiation between "metro" lines and main line railway/suburban lines, and indeed in many cases are one in the same, especially in Tokyo.


I agree. One only has to take the Tokyu Oimachi line from Oimachi to Misonoguchi to see that this HAD to have been a streetcar route at one time. They run 5 and 6 car 20m trains here, but some stations can only handle 4 cars -- meaning if you're in the very front or back, you'll need to run into the next car to alight. The 6 car trains never stop at those stations; they only run express. But its strange to see the old 8500 series trains stop at these stations with one car hanging out, blocking a street the whole time. They literally look like upgraded bus stops!


----------



## quashlo

What the Sanjō section of the Keishin Line used to be, before being replaced by the subway... They kept the same awesome horn for the new 800 series trains. 






Cab view






Last trains (1997.10.11):






Thankfully, the conversion happened fairly late in 1997, so there's a fair amount of footage available on YouTube... We're not so lucky with the other private railway lines and systems that upgraded much earlier, but the basic premise is the same: interurban-style operations, many with on-street segments, eventually being upgraded to "metro"-style operations.


----------



## quashlo

*Hiroden announces service improvement plan*
http://www.nikkei.com/news/local/ar...E09E91E2E2E2E2;n=9694E3E4E3E0E0E2E2EBE0E0E4EA



> 広島電鉄は11月に電車開業100周年を迎えるのに合わせ、低床の路面電車や低公害バスの導入を加速する「サービス向上計画」を策定した。電車は今後10年間で10編成、バス車両は４年間で100台程度導入する。100周年記念のロゴマーク制作や電車を活用したカフェを開設するなど記念事業の実施も進める。
> 
> 電車事業ではホームから段差なく乗降できる低床車両の運行路線の拡大のほか、ＩＣカードの乗車券をすべての乗降口で利用できる試験車両の導入を進める。駅での点字ブロックの設置や発光ダイオード（ＬＥＤ）の電車接近情報案内表示板の増設もする。
> 
> バス事業では既存車両よりもゆったりしたサイズのシートに交換する車両を４年で100台程度導入する。不動産事業などを含め2013年３月期で40億円程度の投資額を予定している。
> 
> 100周年記念事業では記念事業に関する情報を発信する特設サイトを開設。
> 
> 1981年に独ドルトムント市から輸入し、現役を引退した車両の車内で軽食などを持ち込めるイートインのカフェを７月にもオープンする。12年３月期の期末配当に記念配として１株あたり１円を加え、年間合計3.50円の配当を予定している。


With Hiroshima Electric Railway’s upcoming 100th anniversary, the railway published a Service Improvement Plan that accelerates the introduction of low-floor vehicles into its tram and bus fleet (10 new trams in the next 10 years and 100 new buses in the next 4 years). Low-floor trams will also expand their operations to other parts of the network (currently, they’re used primarily on Line 1 and Line 2) and the railway will now look at how to implement a new service that will allow passengers with IC cards to use any doors on the train. They will also roll-out more truncated dome tiles and LED departure boards at stations, and will continue evaluating a possible new tram line along Heiwa Ōdōri, together with the proposed realignment into JR Hiroshima Station.

The full plan is available on the Hiroden website:
http://www.hiroden.co.jp/pdf/service.pdf

Hiroden scenes at Enkōbashichō Station, near Hiroshima Station. Given that we are talking about the introduction of low-floor trams onto additional routes in the network and a timeframe of 10 years, it seems likely that we’ll be seeing at least one, maybe two new series. At least some of the trains should replace the non-articulated units, so I’m expecting to see trains similar to the Portram or Centram in Toyama.


----------



## quashlo

*Marubeni awarded BOT contract for Manila Red Line*
http://www.marubeni.co.jp/news/2012/120515.html



> 丸紅株式会社（以下「丸紅」）とフィリピン大手建設会社D.M. Consunji Inc.（以下「DMCI」）の2社（以下「コンソーシアム」）は、マニラ首都圏北部に全長約23 km、14駅及び車両基地から成る高架式鉄道システム一式、及びバスターミナル建設事業を受注し、5月11日にマニラにおいて建設請負契約に調印いたしました。契約金額は米ドル換算約10億ドル（邦貨換算約800億円）で、工期は着工より42ヶ月、全線開通は2016年6月頃を予定しております。
> 
> 建設計画の実施機関はUniversal LRT Corporation（BVI）Limited（以下「ULC」）で、フィリピン政府より、この鉄道システム一式及びバスターミナルに関する25年間の建設・運営・保守の事業権を取得しています。ULCの過半数シェアは同国大手コングロマリットSan Miguel Holding Corporationが保有しております。
> 
> MRT 7号線は、既存線である1号線と3号線が乗り入れる北端駅より更に北部に位置するサンホセデルモンテ駅（ブカラン州）までの14駅、23 kmを結ぶものです。開業後は北部に建設が予定されている住宅地・商業施設からマニラ首都圏へのアクセス利便性が格段に高まることになります。
> 
> 丸紅はコンソーシアムリーダーとして、MRT 7号線建設プロジェクトのマネジメントおよび鉄道システム一式（車両108両、信号、通信、自動改札、変配電、車両保守設備）の設計・製造・据付・試運転を担当、DMCIは駅舎（14駅）、高架（一部地下）、車両基地、バスターミナルの建設および軌道工事を担当します。
> 
> フィリピンにおいて、丸紅は運輸通信省傘下のフィリピン国鉄の軌道改修案件、軽量交通公社（Light Rail Transit Authority）が運営するマニラLRT 1号線増強案件、マニラMRT 2号線建設案件（2004年開業）など、鉄道システムの一部及び一括での建設・納入実績を有しております。DMCIは、丸紅との協業を含む多くの鉄道工事実績がある他、グループ会社にて電力、水、道路などインフラ事業を展開しています。
> 
> 今回は車両・車両電気品・信号の主要設備をそれぞれ（株）総合車両製作所、（株）東芝、日本信号（株）より供給しますが、これは日本の鉄道技術がULCから高く評価された結果です。また、ULCは国際協力銀行の融資を検討中で、現在交渉を進めています。
> 
> 丸紅は、今後もフィリピンのみならず、新興国を中心とする海外市場において日本の鉄道インフラシステム輸出に貢献していきます。


This is a joint win with D.M. Consunji Inc. (DMCI), a major local contractor in the Philippines, with Marubeni Corporation as consortium leader. The project in question is the Manila Red Line (MRT-7), a 23 km extension of the Metro Rail Transit System in northern Manila with 14 new stations. Contract value is approx. US $1 billion (¥80 billion) and construction will take 42 months, with the extension opening around June 2016. The project is a build-operate-transfer (BOT) contract for 25 years—Marubeni will be responsible for overseeing the whole construction as well as the design, manufacture, installation, and trial testing of 108 railcars, signaling systems, communications systems, automatic faregate systems, transformer and power distribution systems, and railcar maintenance facilities, while DMCI will be responsible for construction of stations, viaducts (plus some underground segments), the railyard, bus terminals, and tracks.

The line will extend from North Avenue in Quezon City—a major terminal that will connect the Red Line with the Yellow Line (LRT-1) and Blue Line (MRT-3)—to Araneta in San Jose del Monte, Bulacan, improving access into central Manila from planned residential and retail developments in the northern parts of the metropolis.

The railcars, railcar electrical equipment, and signaling systems will be manufactured by Japan Transport Engineering Company (J-TREC), Tōshiba, and Nippon Signal, respectively. Universal LRT Corporation (ULC), the special purpose company responsible for implementing the project, is also in negotiations for potential financing from the Japan Bank for International Cooperation (JBIC). ULC is majority-owned by Philippine conglomerate San Miguel Corporation.

All in all, a very big win for Marubeni and another project to tack onto their portfolio in the Philippines… They’ve already provided a variety of railway infrastructure services there, including track improvements for the PNR, capacity improvements for the LRT-1, and construction of the MRT-2 (Purple Line). It’s also good news that they are going with a Japanese railcar manufacturer… Under the LRT-1 project, Marubeni subcontracted out the railcars to Hyundai Rotem. It looks like this will be J-TREC’s first official overseas order.


----------



## starrwulfe

quashlo said:


> And in the spirit of reciprocation, Tōkyū 5050 series trains have been testing on the Tōkyō Metro Yūrakuchō Line...>


I can also report that there are officially 7 of those 4000-5050 trains in the Tokyu roster now. Trains 4105-7 are seen at Motosumiyoshi yard in their 10 car formations all the time now.

Also most of the platform works are nearly complete. Just cosmetics like lighting and tiling are needed. They've begun sign replacement at some stations to add the Toyoko line's colors along with a taped over Shinjuku, Ikebukuro etc. in one case.

Still wondering about the final configuration of Daikanyama station though. I'll need to take some pix and show you what I'm talking about with that one...


----------



## quashlo

bulabog jalaur said:


> May i know, if how many metro in japan are driverless?


Fully driverless operation is usually reserved for automated guideway transit (AGT) systems:

Kōbe New Transit Port Island Line (Port Liner)
Kōbe New Transit Rokkō Island Line (Rokkō Liner)
Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau Port Town Line (New Tram)
Tōkyō Waterfront New Transit (Yurikamome)
Yokohama New Transit Kanazawa Seaside Line
Tōkyō Metropolutan Bureau of Transportation Nippori–Toneri Liner
Aichi Rapid Transit Tōbu Kyūryō Line (Linimo)

These lines have ATO, but an operator (and sometimes also a conductor) is still present on board:

Sapporo Municipal Subway Tōzai Line
Sendai City Subway Namboku Line
Tōkyō Metro Marunouchi Line
Tōkyō Metro Yūrakuchō Line
Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line
Tōkyō Metro Namboku Line
Toei Subway Mita Line
Toei Subway Ōedo Line
Yokohama Municipal Subway Blue Line
Yokohama Municipal Subway Green Line
Nagoya Municipal Subway Sakura-dōri Line
Kyōto Municipal Subway Tōzai Line
Ōsaka Municipal Subway Nagahori – Tsurumi Ryokuchi Line
Kōbe Municipal Subway Seishin–Yamate Line
Kōbe Municipal Subway Kaigan Line
Fukuoka City Subway Airport Line / Hakozaki Line
Fukuoka City Subway Nanakuma Line
Metropolitan Intercity Railway Tsukuba Express
Saitama Railway
Hokushin Express Railway
Tama Urban Monorail


----------



## Northridge

quashlo said:


> These lines have ATO, but an operator (and sometimes also a conductor) is still present on board:
> 
> Toei Subway Ōedo Line


Is this something new? I'm sure I've seen manual operation on the Oedo line before.



quashlo said:


> Found this on YouTube...
> They're clips from anime that feature trains. Just ignore the slow-mo replays and slightly corrupted sound.
> There's plenty more on the same channel.
> 
> Odakyū trains from 秒速5センチメートル:


Great. Thanks for posting.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Is this something new? I'm sure I've seen manual operation on the Oedo line before.


It could be the fact that platform doors have yet to be installed at all Oedo Line stations. The driver/attendant still has some control over stopping the train, including a "panic" switch that applies the brakes should an there be an obstruction of the track.


----------



## quashlo

According to the almighty Wiki, Ōedo Line trains are driven by the operator in the evenings. A lot of ATO lines in Japan require some amount of manual operation each day or so for safety reasons (checking that there are no obstructions in the track, etc.) and to keep the operators prepared in case the ATO fails for whatever reason... After all, ATO can make it so easy that the operator forgets how to operate the train in manual mode or never learns how to do it smoothly without causing whiplash. :lol:


----------



## quashlo

*Japan keen to support Delhi Metro Phase IV*
http://www.thehindubusinessline.com/industry-and-economy/logistics/article3452108.ece



> Tokyo, May 24: The Delhi Metro’s expansion plans got a boost with Japan keen to participate in its future projects as well as carry out feasibility study for the capital’s mono rail systems and urban transportation.
> 
> “We met the Japan International cooperation agency (JICA) officials on Wednesday and talked about participation in Metros, and also to look if they can do a study for mono rail systems and urban transportation,” the Urban Development Minister, Mr Kamal Nath, said after meeting officials of the agency here.
> 
> “We are now at phase III of Metro, we will then take up phase IV. When we take that up, its completion would produce the largest Metro in the world,” he added.
> 
> Mr Nath said that the Japanese funding agency, which had extended financial support for all the three phases of Delhi Metro’s expansion, had shown enthusiasm for future expansion plans too.
> 
> “JICA is enthusiastic working on it. We are hopeful that phase IV will also be done by them,” he said.
> 
> The Minister, who is on a visit to Japan, said this on the sidelines of the India-Japan Business Summit jointly organised by the Confederation of Indian Indsutry and Japanese industry chamber, Keidanren.
> 
> For Delhi Metro’s phase III expansion, JICA has already promised loans for approximately Rs 14,000 crore, which form about 40 per cent of the project cost.
> 
> Mr Nath also said that India had a lot of catching up to do on infrastructure.
> 
> “India has huge infra deficit. We need to built airport, roads, highways. In every sector of infra, we will be catching up with past, we will not be building for the future. That is the main difference in Japan where there is a new level of infra, while in India we are catching up with deficit,” he said.


Hopefully this will mean more rolling stock contracts… I haven’t heard any news on Kawasaki’s plans to begin local production in India.


----------



## quashlo

*Renovated Tōbu Asakusa Station opens*

The exterior renovation of Tōbu’s terminal at Asakusa is complete, and the new station building opened on 2012.05.18. The Neo-Renaissance-influenced exterior from the building’s opening in 1931, treasured as an example of the capital’s once extensive Art Deco architectural heritage, has been restored, including the rooftop clock. The debut came four days before the opening of the Tōkyō Sky Tree, for which Tōbu’s terminal at Asakusa is expected to be a key gateway.

Tōbu’s Asakusa terminal was the first major co-located railway terminal / department store in the Kantō area, housing a Matsuya department store. The aluminum cladding added in a 1974 renovation has been removed and the original exterior has been restored. Work still remains on the renovation inside the building, which will eventually house a new retail facility in space vacated by a downsized Matsuya.

FNN news report (2012.05.18):






A few pictures from Flickr user *akasaka moon*, during a big festival in Asakusa.


DSCN6626 by akasaka_moon, on Flickr


DSCN6637 by akasaka_moon, on Flickr


DSCN6643 by akasaka_moon, on Flickr


DSCN6650 by akasaka_moon, on Flickr


DSCN6618 by akasaka_moon, on Flickr


DSCN6609 by akasaka_moon, on Flickr


DSCN6654 by akasaka_moon, on Flickr


DSCN6656 by akasaka_moon, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54

quashlo said:


> *Renovated Tōbu Asakusa Station opens*
> 
> The exterior renovation of Tōbu’s terminal at Asakusa is complete, and the new station building opened on 2012.05.18. The Neo-Renaissance-influenced exterior from the building’s opening in 1931, treasured as an example of the capital’s once extensive Art Deco architectural heritage, has been restored, including the rooftop clock. The debut came four days before the opening of the Tōkyō Sky Tree, for which Tōbu’s terminal at Asakusa is expected to be a key gateway.


Treasured? I doubt it. If they had really treasured it they wouldn't have put those huge vertical ads all over the Art Deco facade.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Woonsocket54 said:


> Treasured? I doubt it. If they had really treasured it they wouldn't have put those huge vertical ads all over the Art Deco facade.


Woonsocket, most of those vertical ads are removable- they can be rolled up (you can see the railings for it). In Japan, railway stations are places of (profitable private) business, not merely monuments to civic pride or excess. Look what happened to Penn Station in NYC...


----------



## quashlo

I don't find them that distracting... The more critical east-side facade of the building is mostly uninterrupted anyways, which creates a fantastic streetwall combined with the Isesaki Line's elevated approach into the station. Plus, I think the ads are tasteful and blend in... They're not flashy billboards like at Shibuya. Personally, I find the blue Matsuya signs far more disruptive, although I can understand why they made them that bright blue.

To be honest, I wasn't expecting much from this renovation, as these types of projects rarely go well, but I'm pleasantly surprised by the quality. The materials obviously look new, but it's not a cheap imitation, and should look more natural with age.


----------



## Highcliff

people
is there any case that a elevated way was converted in underground in Japan?


----------



## quashlo

There's probably at least a few, but they'd likely just be short segments, only a few km long at most, usually to allow for a through-service with a new underground line.

The one that immediately springs to mind is the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line segment in central Yokohama. The original tracks were elevated from Sakuragichō to past Yokohama Station, including the crazy approach directly into Yokohama crossing the Keikyū Line (2 tracks), a canal, the JR Tōkaidō Line (4 tracks), and the JR Yokosuka Line (2 tracks), snaking into a small pair of platforms at the far side of the station. This was all replaced by a new underground alignment to allow for through-servicing with the Minato Mirai Line in 2004.






If you go to Google Earth, you can still see most of the elevated structures around the station and paralleling the Keihin-Tōhoku Line to Sakuragichō.

The other end of the Tōyoko Line, from Daikan'yama into Shibuya, is also currently elevated and getting the same treatment to allow for through-servicing with the Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line. An earlier example would be the Hankyū Senri Line (undergrounded near Tenjinbashi-suji Rokuchōme to allow for through-service with the Sakai-suji Line.

Overall though, this would be a pretty rare occurrence. With all the at-grade trackage everywhere, there are higher priorities than trying to underground existing elevated sections.


----------



## quashlo

*Sōjitz and Meidensha win transformer equipment contract for Hong Kong MTR South Island Line*
http://www.sojitz.com/jp/news/2012/20120525.html



> 双日株式会社（本社：東京都港区）と株式会社明電舎（本社：東京都品川区）は、香港を拠点とするジーテック社（GTECH Service Hong Kong Limited）と協力し、香港の地下鉄および鉄道ネットワークを運営する香港鉄路有限公司（MTR Corporation Limited、以下MTR社）向けに、鉄道変電設備を約25億円で受注しました。
> 
> 双日と明電舎が受注した機器は、変圧器や開閉装置、更には回生電力貯蔵装置「キャパポスト」など変電設備一式です。キャパポストの海外での受注は、今回が初めてとなります。このキャパポストは、明電舎が独自に開発した電気二重層キャパシタを使用した電力貯蔵装置で、変電所に設置されます。電車が制動（ブレーキ）をかける際、運動エネルギーを電気エネルギーに変換する事によって生じる「回生電力」を吸収し、他の走行中車両に供給することによって電力を再利用するものです。これにより、消費電力を約5%～10%削減(*1)し、CO2排出量の削減にも貢献します。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 今回受注した機器は、MTR社が建設中（2015年開業予定）の地下鉄新路線である南港島新線（South Island Line）向けのもので、省電力効果の高い鉄道システムとしての評価を受け、同路線への採用が決定しました。建設中の新路線は、香港島のセントラル地域にあるアドミラルティ（Admiralty）駅からサウスホライズン（South Horizons）駅までを接続する全長約7キロの路線で、これにより香港島が初めて南北方向に地下鉄で接続されることになります。双日と明電舎は、アジア有数の鉄道事業者であるMTR社での採用を契機に、今後キャパポストの海外への拡販を進めていきます。
> 
> 双日と明電舎は、2011年にジーテック社と共同で、西港島新線（West Island Line）、および観塘線延伸線（Kwun Tong Line Extension）向けに鉄道変電機器一式を受注しました。これにより、MTR が現在建設中の3つの新路線向けの全てに明電舎製の鉄道変電機器が採用されたことになります。また 両社は1998年に開業した香港新国際空港、九龍、香港島を結ぶ空港アクセス線などにも鉄道変電設備を納入した実績があり、MTR 向け変電機器の納入ではトップシェアとなります。
> 
> 明電舎は、日本国内の鉄道事業者向けに数多くの変電機器の納入実績を有していますが、アジアを代表する地下鉄ネットワークの一つであるMTRからの連続受注により、今後の海外での拡販も期待されます。
> 
> 双日は、香港を含めたアジアや北米を中心に鉄道関連機器を50年以上にもわたり販売しており、今後もインドやインドネシアをはじめとするアジアの新興国での取引拡大に注力していきます。また関連機器の取引のみならず、持続安定収益の獲得を目指した鉄道事業への参画も検討していきます。
> 
> 両社は今後も、中国や新興国における鉄道関連機器のシェア拡大に取り組んでいきます。


A small tidbit…

In cooperation with Hong Kong-based GTECH Services (Hong Kong) Limited, Sōjitz Corporation and Meidensha Corporation have won a ¥2.5 billion contract to supply transformers, switchgears, and “Capapost” regenerative power storage equipment to Hong Kong’s MTR. This is the first export of Meidensha’s “Capapost” technology, an energy storage system using electric double-layer capacitors, designed to capture the regenerative power created during braking and store it for reuse by other trains, reducing electricity consumption by 5 to 10 percent. The equipment is for the new 7 km South Island Line connecting Admiralty and South Horizons, scheduled to open in 2015.

In 2011, Sōjitz and Meidensha won a separate contract together with GTECH Services for transformer systems for the West Island Line and Kwun Tong Lone Extension, and this latest win means that Meidensha will be providing equipment to all three new MTR lines currently under construction. Sōjitz and Meidensha have the top share in transformer equipment for the MTR, also winning the contract for the Airport Express line in 1998.


----------



## quashlo

We also have some news regarding the Keiō Line undergrounding project at Chōfu:
http://www.keio.co.jp/news/update/announce/nr120524v01/index.html

The switchout to the new underground tracks will take place after the end of service on 2012.08.18, with service being restored the next day at around 10:00 am.

No more of this... 











Speaking of track switchouts, there was another recent one on the Chūō Rapid Line to complete the second inbound track at Musashi Koganei Station, starting the early afternoon of 2012.05.19 and lasting until the morning of 2012.05.20… If you’ve only got one night, you just throw everyone you can on the job. :lol:


----------



## quashlo

*New Tōkyō Metro CM and posters*

A new CM with Takei Emi was released 2012.05.22, in time for the Tōkyō Sky Tree opening.






Posters.
Click for 1600x1200.

April 2012
Spring in Tōkyō
Cherry blossom viewing in Ueno Park
Ueno Station (Ginza G16, Hibiya H17)



June 2012
Walking in mid-air inside the Tōkyō Sky Tree's observation deck
Oshiage (Sky Tree) Station (Hanzōmon Z14)


----------



## Falubaz

Hiroshima


----------



## starrwulfe

...does anyone have any idea when the big Daikanyama-Shibuya track switchout will occur? All signs point to late this summer-- and if I had to wager a guess, I'd say around the same time Keio is doing theirs with the Chofu segment.

The middle part of August is O-bon here, and NOBODY will be going to school/work so there'd be little inconvience to most... However just looking at the degree of what needs to be done, it'd be a MAJOR undertaking with having to take apart half of Daikanyama station, remove the temporary decking everywhere, string new cantenary into the portal, etc. And there's little room in Daikanyama for heavy equipment and all the manpower needed to get that one day....


----------



## quashlo

No firm date has been announced, so it's anybody's guess...
But should be interesting, so hopefully we'll get some people out there to record videos for YouTube. 

Even if they didn't do it during Obon, I'd still agree with you that this one probably won't be too bad, or at least not as bad as the Keiō switchout, since the Keiō one is at a critical junction of two lines, with no alternatives.

Here, anybody west of Daikan'yama can still transfer to the Hibiya Line at Naka-Meguro or try and go up to the Den'en Toshi Line via the Ōimachi Line at Jiyūgaoka, while the regulars at Daikan'yama will probably get short bus bridges to Shibuya and Naka-Meguro.


----------



## starrwulfe

^^
Some have been saying on 2CHAN that the date for the switchout will be Saturday March 23, 2013... Traditionally this is around the time the new schedules come into effect, and is the last part of the 2012 fiscal year--technically being "on time" with the opening.

5 companies will be operating trains on the line once this happens, so I'm sure there's a great amount of planning being done every single day. There's also other loose ends that need to be tied up like:

*Tojo line ATC/ATO upgrades need to be completed-- but since Metro/Tobu crews switch out when thru-routing, it's not a priority as long as the Wako-shi platform gates get installed first; and as I've reported before, the gates are there waiting on wayside equipment to be installed.

*ATO/1-man upgrades for the 5050 series trains-- the 8 car trains will be running as locals from now on, but still need to get monitors and door controls installed in the motorman's dashboard along with ATO equipment for use on the subway. About half of the fleet is done according to my very unofficial observations. Note the 9000 series aren't getting this treatment, meaning they *won't* be running past Shibuya station at the very least; at the most, they'll be sent elsewhere and won't run on the Toyoko line at all...

*The new "slip" tracks at Kotake-Mukaihara on the Tokyo Metro Fukutoshin/Yurakucho line-- this project is to eliminate the crossing of trains entering/exiting the double-decked portion of the tunnel east of that station. All Seibu trains must use platforms 3 and 4, but need to use the 2 outer tracks when entering/leaving the Fukutoshin line. This makes the timed platform transfers impossible since one train has to wait for the other to clear the interlocking before it can move. The new 800m long tunnels will create a direct route for the outer tracks (1 and 4) to access the upper deck (Yurakucho line) without needing to cross the path of a train to/from the Seibu line heading to/from the Fukutoshin line, meaning tighter headways. Scheduled to be completed around Fall/Winter 2012.

*New trains... Of course there are now 7 new 4000 series trains from Tokyu for use on the combined line, but also Tobu has 3 new 50070 series trains, and Seibu is supossedly going to introduce a few new trains as well. What they're gonna be, I have no idea... I hope it's something other than the 6000 series though.

*Platform extensions-- these are mostly done actually. Kikuna, Naka-Meguro, and Jyugaoka are being done now, and should be done around July according to signs posted. BTW Hiyoshi's platforms are temporary; they need to be able to re-do them when Sotetsu thru-routing construction begins in a few years. Meguro line trains will probably go to 8-10 cars then too?? 

So you can see, there's so many moving parts on this project... There's gotta be a helluva project manager on this project.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> they need to be able to re-do them when Sotetsu thru-routing construction begins in a few years


I've said this before, but the Toyoko Line is gonna get really interesting in the coming years, with all the interline workings If it's all working as planned, it will be a wonder to observe, but I hate to think of the mess with the operating diagram whenever there is an accident/breakdown, as happens every now and then on the Den'en Toshi/Metro Hanzomon/Tobu Isezaki Lines.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
Good video. Notice that the drivers control stand is located on the _right_ side of the cab (most controls in Japanese trains are on the left).  This is because the monorail is a driver-only operation with no guard/conductor ("one-man"), and as the stations are island type layout, this places the driver closest to the platform and allows visual check of the platform barriers closing.


----------



## quashlo

*New technology for Kawasaki City subway may take time*
http://news.kanaloco.jp/localnews/article/1205300032/



> 川崎市は30日、初期整備区間として新百合ケ丘と武蔵小杉駅を結ぶ地下鉄（川崎縦貫高速鉄道）事業のあり方を検討していた有識者組織「新技術による川崎縦貫鉄道整備推進検討委員会」（大西隆委員長）の提言書を発表した。事業の整備意義や必要性があるとする一方で、新技術（動力に燃料電池、蓄電池）の実用化には時間がかかると指摘。中長期的な観点から、２０１２年度中に策定する川崎市総合都市交通計画の中での位置付けを検討する必要があると結論づけた。
> 
> 委員会の提言を受け、市は中長期的な観点に立って事業計画を検討する一方で、ＪＲ南武線の連続立体交差化（武蔵小杉―尻手）など既存路線の利便性向上などに優先して取り組む方針だ。
> 
> 委員会は09年12月に発足。地下鉄事業をめぐり、コスト削減や環境への配慮などの観点から新技術導入の効果などを検証してきた。検討テーマは(1)交通システム（トンネル断面縮小によるコスト削減）(2)動力システム（蓄電池、燃料電池による社会的ニーズへの寄与など）(3)トンネル施工技術（工期の短縮によるコスト削減）―の３点。
> 
> 既存路線との直接運転や既存車両基地・駅の活用、需要予測などに基づき五つのパターンを検証した結果、新技術導入によるコスト削減は、いずれも目標の３割減には届かなかった。一方で、中長期的な損益収支や費用対効果の面から事業性が見込めるとした。その上で、「導入意義のある蓄電池、あるいは燃料電池といった動力システムは実用化に向けた技術開発に時間を要する」と指摘。
> 
> 結論として▽新技術の実用化に向けた技術開発動向のモニタリング▽関係機関との合意形成への取り組み▽社会環境の変化のモニタリング―の三つの視点を踏まえ、「中長期的な視点に立ち川崎市総合都市交通計画の中で位置付けを検討する必要がある」と提言。効果が十分に表れる事業化の時期を見極めることの必要性があるとの認識を示した。
> 
> 
> ◆地下鉄整備計画
> ２００１年、初期整備区間（新百合ケ丘―宮前平―元住吉）について国の鉄道事業許可を取得したが、市民アンケートの結果などから03年に「５年程度の着工延期」を決定。事業再評価を行い許可の廃止届を国に提出する一方、元住吉を通らず武蔵小杉駅に接続する計画に変更した。


The committee of experts tasked with analyzing the potential use of new technologies for the proposed Cross-Kawasaki Rapid Railway (i.e., the Kawasaki Municipal Subway) from Shin-Yurigaoka to Musashi Kosugi published its report on 2012.05.30. The committee was responsible for evaluating the potential of new technology as a means to reduce overall project cost, including reducing the tunnel diameters, introducing new propulsion technologies (batteries, fuel cells), and accelerating the construction schedule.

The committee looked at five different scenarios that considered through-servicing with existing lines and shared use of existing railyards and stations, but concluded that the cost savings from use of a new technology for the subway would still not be able to reach the desired target of 30%. However, they still concluded that the line was feasible based on a positive benefit-cost ratio (1.5 for a 30-year timeframe and 1.7 for a 50-year timeframe) and complete payoff of construction and associated debt in the long-term (18 years after opening based on profit and loss and 11 years after opening based on cash flow). However, it will still take time to develop any useful new forms of propulsion such as batteries or fuel cells.

Based on the committee recommendations, the city will continue evaluating the project as a long-term improvement, but plans to prioritize it over projects that would improve the convenience of existing lines, such as the continuous grade-separation of the JR Nambu Line (Musashi Kosugi – Shitte).

This project has been on the radar for some time, with the first phase from Shin-Yurigaoka to Moto-Sumiyoshi via Miyamaedaira securing basic approvals from the national government way back in 2001. After a survey of Kawasaki City residents in 2003, groundbreaking on the project was delayed by five years. The city later called for a re-evaluation of the project in 2005 and applied with the national government to have the original approvals for a route through Moto-Sumiyoshi rescinded in 2006. The latest proposal now has the line going through Musashi Kosugi instead of Moto-Sumiyoshi, and proposes through-servicing with the Odakyū Tama Line (instead of a separate station at Shin-Yurigaoka) and shared use of Karakida Yard (instead of a new, separate railyard at Mizusawa, connecting into the line at Zōshiki).


----------



## quashlo

Some more detailed info on the project:

Alignment, profile view:










Track layout, plan view:










*Basic project summary* (from the committee report):

Project lead: Kawasaki City (Category 1 railway operator)
Operating length (construction length): 16.7 km (16.8 km)
Stations: 11
Standards:

Design maximum speed: 90 km/h
Gauge: 1,067 mm
Running method: Adhesion propulsion
Rolling stock: 20 m cars, 136 pax capacity per lead car, 145 pax capacity per middle car
Ridership demand: Approx. 204,000 pax / day
Service plan:

Stopping patterns: Express, local (one-man operations)
Travel time: Express approx. 16 min, local approx. 26 min
Trains per hour: Morning rush: 15; midday off-peak: 6; evening rush: 10
Formation length: 6 cars
Fleet size: 15 trains, 90 cars
Project cost: ¥433.6 billion
Bilateral through-service:

With Odakyū Tama Line: Prerequisite for the project
With Keikyū Daishi Line: Prerequisite for the project (when the full line opens)

*Ridership forecasts*:
Kawasaki City ↔ Kawasaki City: 42,000 (21%)
Kawasaki City ↔ Outside Kawasaki City: 112,000 (55%)
Outside Kawasaki City ↔ Outside Kawasaki City: 49,000 (24%)

*Station summary*
All stations except Shin-Yurigaoka will be underground to reduce land acquisition costs, with the alignment in several sections designed as stacked single-track tunnels when traveling underneath narrow roads. All stations except Shin-Yurigaoka will have platform doors. The line will share Odakyū’s Karakida Yard to store and maintain trains.


Code:


Station            Design (levels)  Platforms   Station concept
=======            ===============  ==========  ===============
Shin-Yurigaoka       Aboveground      Island    Improving regional hub functionality of Shin-Yurigaoka Station
                                                Shared use of existing station to allow for bilateral through-servicing with Odakyū Tama Line

Nagasawa            1 aboveground     Island    Improving convenience for two prefectural high schools and local residents
                    4 underground

Idai-mae            3 underground     Island    Improving convenience for users of St. Marianna University School of Medicine Hospital

Zōshiki             3 underground     Island    Improving convenience for passengers connecting with fixed-route buses

Inukura             2 underground     Island    Improving convenience for retail facilities and local residents

Miyamaedaira        3 underground     Island    Improving convenience for passengers connecting with Tōkyū Den'en Toshi Line
                                    (2 levels)  Revitalizing Miyamaedaira as a regional lifestyle hub and improving convenience for users of public facilities

Nogawa              3 underground      Side     Improving convenience for local residents
                                    (2 levels) 

Hisasue             3 underground     Island    Improving convenience for passengers connecting with fixed-route buses

Shibokuchi          3 underground     Island    Improving convenience for passengers connecting with fixed-route buses and users of Ida Hospital

Todoriki Ryokuchi   4 underground     Island    Improving convenience for users of the soccer stadium and other facilities

Musashi Kosugi      3 underground     Island    Improving regional hub functionality of Musashi Kosugi Station
                                                Improving convenience for passengers connecting with JR and Tōkyū lines

*Cost summary*


Code:


Item                     Construction cost  Details
                          (billions yen)
====                     =================  ==========
Land acquisition cost          21.8         Cost of acquiring land necessary for construction of structures, cost of establishing surface rights, cost of compensation for building relocation, etc.
Buildings                       2.0         Construction cost of general HQ, etc.
Track                           8.4         Cost of rails, sleepers, concrete trackbed, etc.
Station cost                   35.1         Construction cost of station platforms, stairs, entries / exits; cost of vertical circulation, safety equipment, architectural finishes, etc.
Tunnel cost                   233.2         Construction cost of station box and tunnels between stations
Transformer cost                6.6         Cost of transformer wiring, etc.
Electrical lines cost           7.5         Cost of electrical and signalling / train safety equipment
Communication lines cost       11.0         Cost of communications equipment
Other construction cost        19.1         Construction cost of railyard
Rolling stock cost             10.9         Cost of purchasing trains
Incidental costs               34.7         Cost of surveying work for construction, structural design, etc.
SUBTOTAL                      390.3

Consumption tax, etc.          43.3         Including construction interest, etc.
TOTAL                         433.6


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
I applaud the move to have interline running with the Odakyu Tama Line. But I don't understand the proposal for through service with the Kawasaki Daishi Line, what about the gauge difference?


----------



## quashlo

Neither the committee recommendations nor committee evaluation report (see here) go into that in any detail, I assume because it's part of Phase II of the project. All the costs and service plan assumptions are for Phase I, between Shin-Yurigaoka and Musashi Kosugi.

I would think dual-gauging the Daishi Line would be the most likely option, though.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> I would think dual-gauging the Daishi Line would be the most likely option, though.


Yes, indeed. Difficult to conceive that Keikyu would regauge their Daishi Line to 1067mm, as it would also require new maintenance facilities be built for what essentially would be an orphan line vis-a-vis the rest of their network. Though the image of Keikyu red trains running on the Odakyu Tama Line does intrigue.


----------



## quashlo

*Kyōto to finalize LRT implementation plan by FY2015*
http://kyoto-np.co.jp/top/article/20120614000029



> 京都市が次世代型路面電車（ＬＲＴ）の導入に向け、学識経験者を交えた研究会を近く発足させることが分かった。今出川通で大規模な社会実験を行うなど一時は導入を本格的に検討したが、財政難や住民の反対で計画が立ち消えになった経緯がある。車の流入抑制などを理由にした計画の復活で、２０１５年度中にも整備計画の策定を目指す。
> 
> 研究会は市職員と大学教授、経済や金融の専門家で構成。７月から導入路線や乗客需要、資金調達、路線整備の手法を調査する。１２年度中に整備の方向性をまとめ、その後、市民参加の意見交換会や道路管理者との協議を進める。
> 
> ＬＲＴをめぐっては０１年に京都商工会議所が出した提言などを機に導入議論が始まった。０５年に京都駅－四条河原町間の河原町通や北野白梅町－出町柳間の今出川通など７路線に導入した際の採算性や整備費に関する報告書をまとめた。０７年には今出川通で市バスをＬＲＴに見立てた走行社会実験も行った。
> 
> しかし実験区間のＬＲＴ導入だけで３２６億円の事業費が見込まれ、また今出川通沿線住民の約半数が導入に反対したことで事実上、計画がとん挫。今出川通へのＬＲＴ導入を推進してきた市民団体も１０年４月に解散した。
> 
> 市は「車中心社会からの転換を図り、観光客５千万人を維持するにはＬＲＴは不可欠だ」と判断し、再検討する。路線によっては反対も予想される。
> 
> ■次世代型路面電車（ＬＲＴ）　低床式の軽量車両を使う新しい路面電車。乗り降りが容易で、省エネ性にも優れる。路上の専用軌道を走るため定時運行が可能で、建設費は地下鉄の１０分の１程度とされる。


It was revealed that Kyōto City is looking to establish an investigative committee including academic experts in preparation for introduction of a light rail transit (LRT) system. LRT has been considered in Kyōto in depth before, including a trial bus-based service, but the proposal was shelved as a result of municipal budgetary issues and opposition from residents. The latest version of the plan aims to reduce the influx of vehicles into the city, and the municipal government hopes to publish an implementation plan as early as sometime in FY2015.

The committee will be comprised of city staff, university professors, and experts in economics and finance. Starting in July, the committee will study potential routes, estimated ridership demand, funding strategies, and implementation methods. The committee will establish a policy direction sometime this fiscal year, followed by public workshops to gather public opinion and negotiations with the agencies responsible for the roads.

Debate regarding introduction of LRT began in 2001 when the Kyōto Chamber of Commerce and Industry submitted a formal proposal. In 2005, a report was published, looking at the financial feasibility and estimated project cost of seven different routes, including a Kawaramachi-dōri alignment between Kyōto Station and Shijō–Kawaramachi and an Imadegawa-dōri alignment between Kitano Hakubaichō and Demachiyanagi. There was also trial service along Imadegawa-dōri in 2007 using municipal buses designed to imitate the possible LRT line.

However, introduction of a real LRT service on the trial bus segment alone would cost ¥32.6 billion, and about half of residents along Imadegawa-dōri objected to the project, which was eventually shelved. The citizens’ group pushing for an LRT along Imadegawa-dōri eventually disbanded in April 2010. But the city now says that LRT is critical to turning away from an auto-oriented society and maintaining the city’s 50 million annual visitors.

Someone uploaded some new clips of Kyōto’s municipal streetcar system, particularly shots from 1970 of the Fushimi Line / Inari Line right before it was to be abandoned. If they had only preserved the network, they probably wouldn’t be having all these issues trying to get it rebuilt.


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi delivers first of new Tsukuba Express trains*

On 2012.06.11, Hitachi delivered TX-2171F, the first of three additional trains (18 cars total) for the Tsukuba Express (TX) that will enter service this fall to help ease overcrowding on the line during the morning rush hour. These are 6-car TX-2000 series units, and the TX’s first new units in four years. More good news for the TX, which continues to surprise me with ridership growth… It’s pretty much a full-fledged line now, with 20 tph during the morning rush hour and 10 tph off-peak. 

Scenes at Minami-Urawa, Higashi-Urawa, Higashi-Kawaguchi, and Tennōdai (2012.06.11):






A quick tour (with Portuguese subtitles) through Moriya Station, perhaps the station seeing some of the largest new development on the line.






Racing a 15-car Jōban Line rapid between Minami-Senju and Kita-Senju (and leaving it in the dust… :lol.


----------



## starrwulfe

*Latest Tokyu Toyoko line/ Metro Fukutoshin line report: Shibuya Station*

Workers are moving rapidly to finish up the platform door installation on what will become the new tracks 4 and 5 (inside tracks) by the deadline of 1 July 2012. As such, there won't be a false floor over the middle tracks so they also must install signage as well to properly us to where the trains will be stopping.









I noticed that this stairwell down to platform 3 was re-opened this morning, so I decided to use it-- and what's this?? It's a bank of LCD monitors that will show the destinations of upcoming trains. Notice the stickers over the tops of install. Where it says "3-4 Ikebukuro/Wako-Shi", it's actually covering up the destinations that are utimately meant for that platform-- Jyuugaoka, Yokohama, Motomachi-Chuukagai. If you stand close to it, you can see the embossed edges. The other monitor has "5-6 Ikebukuro/Wako-Shi" covered up.









On the B4 level, they installed LED boards right as you get off the escalator. Again, they're covering the true nature of tracks 3-4 here too. Also looking to the left of that sign, that gray panel is really covering up the LED boards for tracks 5-6. 
It looks like these 2 panels will actually function as one with a lot of information per line. The first panel is labeled with Track#, Service level (Local, Exp), Destination, and Departing Time. The second panel continues with a long "remarks" line that will show what stations the train will make stops for and what other lines it's thru-running over and what level of service it'll be come there too (i.e. an express becoming a Tojo line local)

Should be interesting to see what happens on the 1st of July! That's a Monday, so I'll take my SLR to work with me and see if I can get some really good shots of the new gates once the walls come down.









Temporary wall while construction goes on. They've already installed the rails for the platform doors underneath the black mats. It'll take them about an hour to re-install them once the deck is gone.


----------



## hakubi

quashlo said:


> *Hitachi delivers first of new Tsukuba Express trains*
> 
> On 2012.06.11, Hitachi delivered TX-2171F, the first of three additional trains (18 cars total) for the Tsukuba Express (TX) that will enter service this fall to help ease overcrowding on the line during the morning rush hour. These are 6-car TX-2000 series units, and the TX’s first new units in four years. More good news for the TX, which continues to surprise me with ridership growth… It’s pretty much a full-fledged line now, with 20 tph during the morning rush hour and 10 tph off-peak.


Is there a physical connection somewhere between JRE's track and Tsukuba's? Or do these need to go on the road for some distance?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

hakubi said:


> Is there a physical connection somewhere between JRE's track and Tsukuba's? Or do these need to go on the road for some distance?


Looks like the rolling stock was trucked from Tsuchiura Station:


----------



## TWK90

quashlo said:


> Standards:
> 
> Design maximum speed: 90 km/h
> Gauge: 1,067 mm
> Running method: Adhesion propulsion
> Rolling stock: 20 m cars, 136 pax capacity per lead car, 145 pax capacity per middle car
> Ridership demand: Approx. 204,000 pax / day



Adhesion propulsion = linear motor propulsion?


----------



## quashlo

Sorry, I had a bit of difficulty finding an appropriate terminology in English for that, so it does sound a bit odd... The Japanese is 粘着駆動.

You can see the details on the Japanese Wiki, but it's basically any system where friction between the train's wheels and the rails or tracks is used to propel the train forward. This is in contrast to cable systems, (rack / cable railways or funiculars / ropeways), maglev systems (like Linimo), and linear motor systems (like Toei Ōedo Line).

So, the answer to your question is no. The line will be through-servicing with both the Odakyū Tama Line and Keikyū Daishi Line, anyways, and these are standard steel-on-steel rail.


----------



## hakubi

quashlo said:


> Sorry, I had a bit of difficulty finding an appropriate terminology in English for that, so it does sound a bit odd... The Japanese is 粘着駆動.
> 
> You can see the details on the Japanese Wiki, but it's basically any system where friction between the train's wheels and the rails or tracks is used to propel the train forward. This is in contrast to cable systems, (rack / cable railways or funiculars / ropeways), maglev systems (like Linimo), and linear motor systems (like Toei Ōedo Line).
> 
> So, the answer to your question is no. The line will be through-servicing with both the Odakyū Tama Line and Keikyū Daishi Line, anyways, and these are standard steel-on-steel rail.


The term 'adhesion' is always used in the context of railways rather than traction. I guess there's some difference but I don't know what it is. I figured adhesion propulsion was a conventional railcar on tracks. Also, notice that Japanese wiki article links to the Rail Adhesion article on the English wiki.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

For "new technology", maybe they can use the B-CHOP system as described in a previous post. I think an identical or similar system has/had been testing on the Den'en Toshi Line.


----------



## quashlo

*Fuji Electric tapped for door motors for Macau LRT*
http://www.fujielectric.co.jp/about/news/detail/2012/20120618000053896.html



> 富士電機株式会社（東京都品川区、代表取締役社長：北澤通宏）は、三菱重工業株式会社（東京都品川区、代表取締役社長：大宮英明）から、マカオ政府が建設を予定している軌道系交通システム（Macau Light Rapid Transit: LRT、以下「マカオLRT」）向けに「電気式戸閉装置」を受注しましたのでお知らせいたします。
> 
> *商談概要*
> マカオでは、人口の増加を背景に郊外の住宅化が進んでおり、市中心部と郊外を結ぶ新たな交通手段が求められています。マカオLRTは、マカオ北部とタイパ島を結ぶ全長20kmの新たな交通機関として、2015年4月に開業を予定しています。
> 当社は、マカオLRTの全自動無人運転のゴムタイヤ式車両（APM）用に「電気式戸閉装置」を2012年秋より約１年間で合計440台を納入する予定です。
> 
> *製品の特長*
> 
> (1) 高い信頼性
> 電気モータ駆動方式を採用し、当社が得意とするパワーエレクトロニクス技術により高度な開閉制御が可能な「電気式戸閉装置」を開発・製作し、鉄道運行における厳しい安全機能の要求に対応しています。
> 
> (2)軽量化の実現
> マカオLRTは高架橋を運行するため、車両および車両搭載機器に対し厳格な軽量化が求められます。納入する「電気式戸閉装置」は従来製品比約30%の軽量化を実現しました。
> 
> (3)安全性の追求
> 安全性をさらに高めた製品を提供するため、鉄道用機能安全規格（SIL）の認定を取得する予定です。安全機能の設計開発において第三者認証による審査を行い、より安全性の高いものづくりを目指します。


In more Macau LRT news, Mitsubishi gave the contract to supply the door motors on the new rolling stock to Fuji Electric. According to the press release, Fuji Electric equipment was selected because of the high reliability, lightweight design (about 30% lighter than existing designs), and commitment to safety.


----------



## quashlo

If you've been looking for a detailed list of urban rail in Japan, there's now an exhaustive tabulation available:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_urban_rail_systems_in_Japan

So far, it's only for the 10 largest metropolitan areas in Japan:

Fukuoka‒Kita-Kyūshū
Hiroshima
Nagoya (Chūkyō)
Niigata
Okayama
Ōsaka‒Kōbe‒Kyōto (Keihanshin)
Sapporo
Sendai
Shizuoka‒Hamamatsu
Tōkyō (Kantō)
Data includes route km, stations, and ridership, down to the line level where the data is available. All the source data is readily available on the Web, but it’s scattered in hundreds of websites… This is the probably the only list that compiles everything in a single location. Everything is included except for airport people movers, cable / funicular systems, and other trivial systems like the Ueno Zoo Monorail.

Greater Tōkyō / National Capital Region clearly dominates:

Public subways: 139 stations, 162.4 km
Major private railways: 842 stations, 1,425.9 km
Semi-major private railways: 24 stations, 26.5 km
JR East metropolitan network: 623 stations, 2,279.2 km
Other major railways: 251 stations, 318.8 km
Other minor railways: 262 stations, 501.9 km
JR East’s share is especially impressive, as the network length is almost as large as all the other groupings combined. JR East is also the largest single operator in terms of ridership, carrying approx. 14-15 million daily, or 5.1 to 5.5 billion annually. However, the major private railways (Keikyū, Keiō, Keisei, Odakyū, Sōtetsu, Seibu, Tōbu, and Tōkyū, plus Tōkyō Metro) aggregated together account for the largest grouping by ridership (approx. 19.5 million daily, 7.1 billion annually) and number of stations despite a smaller overall network length—obviously since their services are generally geared towards the center of the metropolis. In contrast, the publicly operated subways (Toei Subway + Yokohama Municipal Subway) only carry approx. 2.9 million daily, or 1.1 billion annually. There’s double-counting since a not-unsubstantial number of passengers use more than one operator, but it’s still interesting to see the relative size of the groupings.

The Keihanshin area also does pretty well, although it’s clearly several notches below Tōkyō:

Public subways: 164 stations, 199.6 km
Major private railways: 510 stations, 743.6 km
Semi-major private railways: 59 stations, 83.4 km
JR West metropolitan network: 361 stations, 985.7 km
Other major railways: 178 stations, 179.3 km
Other minor railways: 109 stations, 185.8 km

Also a bit interesting to look at places like Niigata and Sendai, where JR trains comprise the entirety or majority of the urban rail system.


----------



## orulz

I am surprised that the Ginza line carries so many people, given its short, narrow trains.


----------



## quashlo

Yeah, Marunouchi Line actually has more riders, but the Ginza Line comes pretty close with only 2/3 of the stations and half the route km. Probably helps that it hits some very important districts, including Asakusa, Nihonbashi, Ginza, Shimbashi, Toranomon / Kasumigaseki, Omotesandō, and Shibuya—for several of these, it's the only Tōkyō Metro line serving that area.

I can only imagine what it would be like without the Hanzōmon Line paralleling from Shibuya... With the headways already at the minimum during the rush (2 minutes, on the dot), all those Tōkyū passengers would probably overload the line.


----------



## orulz

In addition to the fewer stations and shorter length, I thought the Ginza line had only 6-car trains (while the Marunouchi Line had 10 car trains?) which makes the Ginza Line's numbers even more impressive...


----------



## quashlo

No, the Marunouchi Line and Ginza Line stock are both 6-car formations, although the Ginza Line cars are only 16 m compared to the 18 m Marunouchi Line cars. The Hibiya Line cars are also 18 m, but in 8-car formations. Later Tōkyō Metro lines switched to the now-standard 20 m cars, 10-car formations.


----------



## Momo1435

From what I have seen I would certainly say that the average passenger trip length on the Ginza line is just a couple of stations, shorter then on the Marunouchi line. And because it passes all these important districts the train just fills up over and over again, resulting in the impressive ridership numbers while the trains are not necessarily more busy then the trains on the Marunouchi line.


----------



## quashlo

*Sōtetsu Izumino Line extension to Keiō University SFC would cost ¥43.6 billion*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/120611/kng12061122440009-n1.htm



> 湘南台駅（神奈川県藤沢市）に乗り入れている相鉄いずみ野線を慶応大湘南藤沢キャンパス付近まで伸ばす路線（約３・３キロ）の事業採算性を検討し てきた検討会は１１日、交通システムを単線の鉄道、概算建設費を約４３６億円とし、採算性の確保には建設資金として無利子資金の調達が必要などとする検討 結果を発表した。
> 
> この検討会は県と藤沢市、慶応大、相鉄が平成２２年６月に設置した「いずみ野線延伸の実現に向けた検討会」。交通システ ムとして鉄道とＬＲＴ（次世代路面電車）を検討し、速さと既存鉄道との乗り入れによる広域的なアクセスのよさから鉄道を採用した。新設する２駅周辺の町づ くりが進んだ場合の利用者数を、１日約２万５８００人と推計。これを踏まえて単線とした場合の概算建設費を約４３６億円と算出した。
> 
> 鉄道運行事業者（未定）と整備主体を分離し、建設費を国と自治体が補助するスキームを想定。３０年以内に黒字化するには、建設費として公的資金など無利子資金を調達することや、建設費と運行経費の圧縮が必要との課題を指摘した。


On 2012.06.11, the investigative committee for the proposed 3.3 km extension of the Sagami Railway (Sōtetsu) Izumino Line west from the current terminus at Shōnandai Station (Fujisawa City, Kanagawa Prefecture) to somewhere near the Shōnan Fujisawa Campus (SFC) of Keiō University released the results of its analysis. Assuming a single-track heavy rail line, the committee estimated the project cost at approx. ¥43.6 billion.

The investigative committee is comprised of representatives from Fujisawa City, Keiō University, and Sōtetsu, and was established in June 2010 specifically to evaluate the feasibility and profitability of the project. While an LRT option was considered early on, it was eventually dropped in favor of heavy rail to permit higher speeds and through-service with the existing Izumino Line. Total daily ridership at the two new stations on the extension was forecast to be approx. 25,800, assuming urban development takes place in the surrounding areas.

The committee also envisions a form of PPP common in Japan, with railway operations provided separate from the lead entity executing the project. Funding would be provided by the national and local governments. The committee also pointed out that, in order to attain full payback of all construction costs and associated debt within a 30-year period, the project will need to obtain no-interest loans and find ways to value engineer the project to reduce construction costs and operating expenses.

This extension is actually the first phase of a proposed extension of the Izumino Line to Kurami Station, an existing station on the JR Sagami Line and a proposed new station on the Tōkaidō Shinkansen (once it’s long-distance intercity functions are replaced by the maglev).

Google Map of extension:
http://goo.gl/maps/H3M7

Details from the committee report, which analyzed both a heavy rail option and a grade-separated LRT option for the extension:

*Track layouts and alignment profiles*

Heavy rail option would single-track, with the two new stations double-track to allow for passing. Both options assume two new stations.










LRT option would be entirely double-track and entirely grade-separated, including an underground approach needed to access Shōnandai Station.










*Summary of options*


Code:


                          Single-track     Grade-separated
                           heavy rail            LRT
                        ================   ===============

Train capacity             1,400 pax           150 pax
                        (assumes 10-car    (based on LRVs
                         Sagami Railway    in other areas)
                            trains)

Approx. average speed       40 km/h            25 km/h

One-way travel time          5 min              8 min

Trains per hour
  Peak                         5                 14
  Off-peak                     3                  7

Peak-hour capacity         7,000 pax          2,100 pax

In other Sōtetsu news…

Platform 4 at Seya Station debuted a few months ago (2012.04.29), part of the transformation of this modest three-track station into a standard four-track station with two island platforms. They’re only partially complete, as work is now taking place on the primary (middle) tracks now that Platform 4 is up and running. Some rail splicing in the early morning of the switchout:






Cab view (outbound track) around Nishiya Station (2012.04.24), which will be the future junction with the Sōtetsu–JR Link. Already lots of construction going on for this project, as Sōtetsu’s recent timetable changes a few months ago were partially designed to allow them to make minor changes to service as a result to permit construction activities at Nishiya. Eventually Sōtetsu trains will be able to use Tōkaidō Freight Line and JR Yokosuka Line tracks to run directly into the Yamanote Line loop, including Shibuya and Shinjuku Stations.


----------



## quashlo

*Hiroshima City to study other potential alignments for Astram Line extension*
http://www.chugoku-np.co.jp/News/Tn201206220025.html



> 広島市は、財政難で凍結しているアストラムライン延伸計画３路線のうち、西風新都線（広域公園前―ＪＲ西広島、６・２キロ）の予定ルートを見直す方針を固めた。沿線の大規模開発エリア「ひろしま西風新都」（安佐南区、佐伯区）で大型商業施設を備えた複合団地の開発計画が動き始めたのを受け、延伸実現に向けて乗客増につながる新ルートを探る。
> 
> 西風新都線は、停滞する西風新都開発の起爆剤として、昨年４月に就任した松井一実市長が事業化に意欲を示している。
> 
> 西風新都線の予定ルートは市が１９９９年に設定。現在の終点の広域公園前駅（安佐南区）とＪＲ西広島駅（西区）を結ぶ。事業費は当時の試算で約７００億円。１日平均２万人の利用を見込む。
> 
> 予定ルートは西風新都南端の石内東地区をかすめる。ここに広島電鉄（中区）が２００７年、約８２ヘクタールの複合団地を造る方針を表明した。現在、１５年の完成を目指して市に開発許可を申請中。２６００人規模の団地となる計画で、流通大手イオン（千葉市）が大型商業施設の出店を検討する。大型商業施設は広島都市圏で最大級になる見通しだ。
> 
> 市はアストラムライン延伸計画について来年度中に事業化の可否を判断する予定で、判断材料を示すための検証作業を進めている。その中で「団地や商業施設を通って予定ルートより乗客増が見込める新たなルートを検討する」としている。


Hiroshima City has decided to re-evaluate the planned alignment of the Seifū Shinto Line (Hiroshima Kōiki Kōen – JR Nishi-Hiroshima, 6.2 km), one of the three proposed extensions to the Astram Line, which were shelved due to budget difficulties. With movement on a mixed-use planned redevelopment with a large-scale retail component in the Seifū Shinto area (Asa Minami Ward and Saeki Ward), the city hopes to get the extension jump-started, and will investigate potential new alignments that will lead to increased ridership. Mayor Matsui Kazumi, who was elected in April 2010, has expressed interest in getting the extension constructed as a catalyst for development in Seifū Shinto, which has stalled.

The original route of the extension was selected by the city in 1999, with an estimated project cost of approx. ¥70 billion and a forecasted average daily ridership of approx. 20,000 passengers. The original route just grazes past the Ishiuchi Higashi area at the southern end of Seifū Shinto, where Hiroshima Electric Railway (Hiroden) expressed interest in building an 82 ha mixed-use planned development in 2007. Hiroden is currently obtaining development approvals from the city, hoping to complete the project in 2015. The development will house 2,600 residents and includes what is scheduled to become the largest mall in the Hiroshima metropolitan area, with mall giant AEON likely to be on board.

The city plans to make a decision whether or not to move forward with the Astram Line extension sometime next fiscal year, and is currently assembling the necessary studies to inform the decision process, including studies of new alignments other than the original route that could generate more ridership.

Personally, I’m a bit curious what other alignments they had in mind, but this may just be a due diligence thing… Most of that area between Nishi-Hiroshima Station and the current Astram Line terminus is mountains, so I think they’re options are limited. Nishi-Hiroshima Station also seems the most logical terminus for the extension, as it is one of Hiroshima’s major terminals and allows for a potential future extension straight to Hiroshima Station. I suppose, however, they could try and bring the line down towards Itsukaichi and Hatsukaichi instead.


----------



## orulz

^^ maybe they just mean realigning it to take a different route between Koiki Koen Mae and Nishi Hiroshima. The previous route had a station planned in Satsukigaoka but if there is going to be a new Aeon mall and some massive development in the Ishiuchi area just south of there it might make sense.

But an extension to Itsukaichi or somewhere like that just doesn't seem like it would be very useful. Nishi Hiroshima really does seem like it would be the natural extension for the Astram Line. I think the natural extension from there would be to continue it and connect up at Hondori to turn it into a loop.

The Tozai line along Heiwa Odori from Nishi Hiroshima station to Hiroshima station, might be best as a modern at-grade light rail, maybe with a few grade-separated crossings at the main cross streets. All in all I think Heiwa Odori is an asset with tremendous potential that the city of Hiroshima isn't even coming close to realizing. If a light rail line is treated as an opportunity to rebuild parts of the street, that would be fantastic.


----------



## starrwulfe

*Tōkyū Tōyoko line and Meguro line get new signage*

It was posted here a while ago that some some metro Tokyo private lines would be adding signage that would give stations a unique number to make it easy for those who don't read Japanese, English, or sometimes the Chinese and Korean that the signs are presented in. A good example is the Tokyo Subway system station guides used on both Toei and Tokyo Metro lines. Tokyu followed that same approach and color coded all their lines (They always had a representative color on the maps and even on some train markings, but now it's official) The Den'en-Toshi line and Oimachi lines were the first to receive the new signgage, but at the end of service last Saturday, many of the Tokyu line's stations got the makeover too.









Here's my station, Hiyoshi's new sign-- <TY13> as it's the 13th station down from Shibuya on the ToYoko line.









But even I didn't know that the Meguro line has the exact same number of stations leading up to the shared ROW at Den'en-Chofu! That makes Hiyoshi <MG13> on the MeGuro line too.

One other thing I noticed-- There are no stickers covering the signs on the inbound (Shibuya) side; I expected to see "for Musashi-Kosugi, Jiyuu ga Oka, Shibuya {Shinjuku 3-Chome, Ikebukuro}" with the part in {} covered up--just like the new signs at Fukutoshin Shibuya station. I guess this means they'll be changing them again... There's space to *add* a sticker there... hmmm.....


Anyway, when I asked the station staff about the new signs, they told me some stations are still undergoing some work where signs will get relocated so they didn't do them all. Naka-Meguro, Musashi-Kosugi are the exceptions. The lady at the ticket window then gave me a folder that has all the markings system-wide for every station...for FREE!


----------



## Woonsocket54

Why do these numbers begin with 01? Shouldn't they start with 11 to make room for possible extensions?


----------



## starrwulfe

As far as the Toyoko and Den'en-Toshi lines, they start at Shibuya station. It has 4 numbers in other words. 
The Den'en-Toshi line becomes the Tokyo Metro Hanzomon line here so both <DT01>,<Z01> are on the B3 level. The Toyoko line is on the 2nd level upstairs but moves down to the B5 level to become the Tokyo Metro Fukutoshin line here, so both<TY01> and <F16> are applied. Dont forget about the Ginza line on the 3rd level upstairs too-- it's <G01>. 

As for the other Tokyu lines. The Tamagawa line starts at <TM01> Tamagawa station, on the lower level from the Toyoko line. It actually used to be a part of the Meguro line and was called the Mekama line. Tracks from downstairs continue past the platforms and merge into the Meguro/Toyoko lines between Tamagawa and Den'en Chofu station. These are used for shuttling trains, not in revenue service though.

The Ikegami line begins at <IK01> Gotanda Station, high above the JR Yamanote line platforms. Serious engineering work would have to be done to change this arrangement, as it stubs into the 4th floor of a shopping plaza that serves to also bring you down to the JR transfer gates on the 2nd floor and the Toei Subway Asakusa line station in the basement.

The Meguro line begins at <MG01> Meguro station in the basement level below the JR Yamanote line tracks. Meguro line trains become <N> Metro Namboku line or <I> Toei Mita line trains here when exiting inbound from here. So this station is also signed <N01> and <I01> too. 

The Oimachi line is landlocked at it's terminal at <OM01> Oimachi station. Believe it or not, there was talk some time ago to make some thru-service arrangement with the Tokyo Waterfront Railway to send some trains into Odaiba, since that line runs directly below here. The gauges are the same, but the Oimachi line used to be a streetcar line back in the day, necessitating some really small platform lengths. Oimachi line train-lengths are half the size of TWR trains; 5 and 10 cars respectively. The JR Saikyo line thru-routes into the TWR line already, but there are enough holes in the schedule to run some Oimachi trains thru there, making it really interesting to see trains from as far away as Chuo-Rinkan end up at Shin-Kiba... Again though, this wouldn't change the station number.

Maybe they'll extend the <SG> Setagaya line? It's really a streetcar in private ROW. The Kodomo no Kuni line <KD> is a shuttle that runs along between Nagatsuta, Okuda, and a theme park called "Kodomo no Kuni" or "Kids Country" in English. Who knows though...


----------



## quashlo

*starwulffe* sort of touched on this already, but the numbering would only need to be changed if there were actually new _Tōkyū_ stations… Connections like the one between the Tōyoko Line and Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line and the proposed connection between the Tamagawa Line and Keikyū Airport Line don’t fall into this category. Neither does a new third-sector operation, like the Minato Mirai Line.

Anyways, I doubt they’d ever extend the Setagaya Line, at least not at the southern terminus at Sangenjaya Station, where the numbering starts. An extension would only really make sense if it continued the line further south or east, but there’s no easy way to get over to that side. The area’s entirely built up and there’s no good roads to use. 



orulz said:


> ^^ maybe they just mean realigning it to take a different route between Koiki Koen Mae and Nishi Hiroshima.


Yeah, that’s what I thought they meant as well, but it just didn’t look like there were that many logical (and substantially different) alternatives for getting from the current terminus to Nishi-Hiroshima, as only certain parts are built-up with development, while the rest just looks to be hilly / mountainous terrain. It appears the new alignment would only mean a slight jog further south, so probably not a real drastic change to get a lot of benefit in return.


----------



## starrwulfe

^^^ speaking of new signage....

I came into the "Shibuya Dungeon" complex via the Hanzomon/Den'en-Toshi line platforms this morning and used the passage on the B3 level to get to the Fukutoshin line concourse.(I went to a convenience store on the Hachiko side after popping off the Toyoko line to grab a snack.) It seems they've posted some of the new electronic signs in that hallway too, but this one was actually TURNED ON!! 










The new destination signs are full color LCD panels, not 3 color LED as is the standard elsewhere. Wow! :OMG:

I was fully expecting a regular LED display like everywhere else in the station... Makes knowing when to run for that express train a lot easier (shortly after I snapped this pic, I hauled @$$ down to track 4 so I could get to work!! )

Again, as construction progresses, I'll keep posting!


----------



## quashlo

Nice, much cleaner lines and better readability than LEDs.
Thanks for posting.

I don't think I've ever seen this style of signage from Tōkyū... Perhaps this will be the standard for their LCD signage (This may actually be the first LCD signage I've seen from them... You probably know much better since you're a daily user). And they even put the macron on the "o" in "Wakōshi".


----------



## starrwulfe

^^ Well-- this isn't the first time Tōkyū has had LCD signage...









This array is upstairs on the 2nd floor right in front of the main ticket gate. I'm just coming off the pedestrian bridge from the Hikarie building, and on the opposite side are stairs leading to to JR side of the station. There's also another set of LCD screens just like these at Tokyu's south entrance as well









The signs tell you the next 4 departures for Yokohama and Motomachi-Chūkagai, what track they're on, and sometimes there's a flashing red sign that reads "1st train to arrive at Yokohama" along with arrival time-- useful for Shibuya patrons since most people forget that it's both cheaper and faster to get to Yokohama on the Toyoko line than JR's Shōnan-Shinjuku line, which also has a platform 400 meters south of here.

Oh, before I forget...








Caught some Tokyu motormen training on Tokyo Metro's 7114F at Musashi-Kosugi today... Most people think one train crew takes the train from start to finish, but even on the same line, there may be 2 crews per run-- and of course when the route is a thru-service run, whatever company owns the tracks is driving the train, regardless of who owns the equipment. They're really ramping up the training pace now, and sightings like these are becoming not so rare. But think about this: Tokyu will have equipment from 3 Tokyo Metro lines, one Toei line, both Tobu divisions, Seibu, and in a few years Sotetsu-- all running on it's tracks. The train crews get to touch a lot of types of equipment!


----------



## quashlo

Ok, that jogged my memory, thanks...

Those have been there for a while, though, no? They wouldn't have been able to fit these screen displays in that passage, but even the fonts and general style are still a bit different from the newer scroll / bar displays you posted.



starrwulfe said:


> But think about this: Tokyu will have equipment from 3 Tokyo Metro lines, one Toei line, both Tobu divisions, Seibu, and in a few years Sotetsu-- all running on it's tracks. The train crews get to touch a lot of types of equipment!


Yeah, not to mention that there is the possibility for each operator to have more than one rolling stock type operating on the line. Even the Minato Mirai Line has it's own trains, which are basically the same as the Tōkyū 5000 series, but I wouldn't be surprised if there are some minor differences in how they run / drive.

The other thing that could easily complicate things is that all three of the major private railway lines involved (Tōkyū Tōyoko Line, Seibu Ikebukuro Line, and Tōbu Tōjō Line) will be interlined with two different Tōkyō Metro lines. When it's all said and done, I think this may end up being the most complex series of non-JR interlining operations in Japan. Should be a wonder to behold (once they sort out all the bugs). :lol:


----------



## starrwulfe

^^ Yeah, those signs have been there ever since 2008 at least; that's when I noticed them being there coming from Nagoya on trips prior to me moving here.


quashlo said:


> When it's all said and done, I think this may end up being the most complex series of non-JR interlining operations in Japan. Should be a wonder to behold (once they sort out all the bugs). :lol:


Complexity at it's finest! I forgot about the interlining with the Yurakucho line. And it's true -- whenever something happens on any one of these lines, it affects service all over the thru-servicing network. For example yesterday afternoon, all trains on the Fukutoshin line ran as locals because there was some incident on the Seibu Ikebukuro line where trains couldn't thru-service onto Tokyo Metro's lines past Kotake-Mukaihara. This caused a cascading effect in the schedule, so to compensate--no express service. 

It's pretty rare for the Toyoko line to have some accident involving people (人身事故) that happen from time to time on train lines here in metro Tokyo. But other lines seem to suffer more. It'll be interesting to see how this will affect my commute once the thru-servicing starts.


----------



## quashlo

*Now, Mumbai wants to be the next Tokyo*
http://ibnlive.in.com/news/now-mumbai-wants-to-be-the-next-tokyo/268683-3.html



> Mumbai: This just in — Mumbai railways wants to reinvent itself on the lines of train services in Tokyo, one of the most efficient in the world. Even as the shattered political dreams of a Shanghai-like makeover for Mumbai continue to be source of debate among peeved citizens, the railway babus are weaving their own elaborate castles in the air, and this time their dreams have taken them to the capital of Japan.
> 
> At a meeting held last week between a delegation from the World Bank (WB) and railway officials in Mumbai, transport experts from Japan made a presentation which explored the possibility of developing railway stations in the city to emulate those in Tokyo — yes, our seedy, squalid, bustling stations where commuters, beggars, stray dogs and makeshift foodstalls jostle for space.
> 
> The main objective of the WB team’s visit was to gauge the progress made on phase-II of the Mumbai Urban Transport Project (MUTP), for which it has funded Rs 1,900 crore. Visiting delegates held meetings with administrators of the Central and Western Railways and the Mumbai Rail Vikas Corporation (MRVC).
> 
> Amid conversations that ensued, the commercial and overall development of suburban railway stations in Mumbai naturally came up for discussion. “The team, comprising experts who worked for Japanese railways, suggested ways to commercially develop the rail stations and other surrounding infrastructure, and drew comparisons with facilities existing in Tokyo,” said a senior railway official, on condition of anonymity.
> 
> While railway officials dream idly, MiD DAY offers you a reality check, by presenting a few practical stumbling blocks that our city’s stations may encounter in their sluggish race towards first-world standards.
> 
> *Sluggish skyscrapers*
> Towering skyscrapers flank stations in Tokyo, and these featured in the discussions. “They suggested that the authorities develop commercial station buildings and lease them to private developers, saying that this was a good way to generate revenue,” said an MRVC official. According to sources, the authorities intend to implement this suggestion, hoping to earn over 40 per cent of their total revenue from them. But while highrises in Tokyo shoot skyward in a matter of months, Mumbai’s buildings inch upwards sluggishly, taking years at a time. If our railway authorities plan to even attempt such constructions, their applications for additional floor space index are sure to be stuck in red tape for months or even years.
> 
> It is worthwhile to remember that the state government’s own proposal of a ‘circle of influence’ wherein it intended to provide additional FSI and develop metro railway stations, has been lying in the cold storage.
> 
> “The whole idea is to disperse the commuters away from railway stations rather than allowing them to congregate at stations,” said transport expert Jagdeep Desai. A case in point is the Vashi railway station, the first station in Navi Mumbai that tried to emulate the stations in developed countries by building a commercial building atop the tracks. The building today is a picture of neglect, with hardly any takers for investment — it is mostly occupied by government agencies, with private players giving it a wide berth.
> 
> “Developing stations vertically are the only solution to the growing space crunch, but it has been practically applied only in Navi Mumbai stations, where there are still many possibilities to be explored,” said A V Shenoy, transport expert and member of the Mumbai Vikas Samiti.
> 
> *Passenger pressure*
> Every day, about 70 lakh commuters jostle and elbow each other in suburban locals, choking the platforms and stairs on their way out of the stations. Serpentine queues of travellers wait for their ticket to ride sometimes breaking out into aggressive skirmishes. Trains or stations in Tokyo don’t have to deal with this crushing flow of commuters. “There is an urgent need for other modes of transport — the Metro and Monorail services, for example — to be networked with the railways,” mused a railway official.
> 
> *Crowded stations*
> Platforms in Tokyo are **** and span, exclusively constructed and maintained for passengers to dismount from trains and make their way to the exits. Food stalls are only found on the platforms. In Mumbai, food vendors, beggars and their makeshift accommodations compete for attention. “Platforms are meant for faster movement and dispersal of people, but here they do not serve that purpose. Tokyo, on the other hand, has disciplined commuter-movement,” said Ashok Datar, transport expert.
> 
> *Cash crunch*
> For years now, the railway authorities have been struggling to manage dwindling funds, with day-to-day operations, and maintenance guzzling up depleting funds. During a recent inspection, members of the Railway Board urged railway authorities to tighten their purse strings and make calculated expenses. Needless to say, this has slowed down projects, including those to increase the height of platforms and build new foot over-bridges.
> 
> *Behave yourselves*
> Adding oodles of character to our stations but detracting equal measures of discipline and safety are the faithful railway commuters — they nonchalantly cross tracks even as trains loom dangerously close, and use the train roofs to innovate on their acrobatic skills — antics that are sure to attract heavy fines for commuters in Tokyo.
> 
> Experts said that a change in social behaviour was the first necessary step towards emulating train services in Tokyo. “There, people stand in queues in a disciplined manner, they even walk to the stations as vehicles aren’t allowed near them. People need to be more cooperative and restrained if high-end railway stations are to be proposed,” added Datar. Every day, at least 10 people die on the tracks.


An interesting comparison, as I think Mumbai and Tōkyō are actually fairly similar in terms of development pattern, and there are many parallels that can be drawn between JR East and the private railways in Tōkyō and the locals in Mumbai, as they are both extensive suburban railway systems that play important roles in mass transit in their respective cities (arguably even more important than their respective "metros").

A bit hard to believe, but this used to be the Takasaki Line, 50 years ago:






As for better “networking” with the railways, I’m curious why they didn’t give more thought to interlining between the locals and the Metro. Seems like a potentially huge blunder, although at least the Phase I lines appear to be Indian broad gauge (1,676 mm), despite different voltage for the overhead.


----------



## Momo1435

Video taken from the Tokyo Sky Tree showing the grade separation works on the Keisei Oshiage Line between Oshiage and Yahiro.


----------



## quashlo

*Hokuriku Jūki Kōgyō completes half of 16-car non-revenue train order for Taoyuan International Airport MRT*
http://www.nikkan.co.jp/news/nkx0120120625baaf.html



> 【新潟】北陸重機工業（新潟市東区、霜鳥雅徳社長、０２５・２７４・３３１１）は、台湾・台北駅と台湾桃園国際空港を結ぶ新線「台湾空港線鉄道」に使われる客車救援用ディーゼル機関車４両とメンテナンス車両４両を完成、７月中旬に新潟港から船積みして台湾に出荷する。受注残のメンテナンス車両８両は８月中に完成して同ルートで納入する。
> 同社が２０１０年夏に丸紅から受注した。丸紅が川崎重工業、日立製作所と共同で、台湾交通部傘下の高鉄局から台湾空港線鉄道の建設を０６年に約９１０億円で契約した案件。総延長５１キロメートルで、１３年４月に開業、完工は１５年１０月の予定。
> 客車救援用ディーゼル機関車は故障した客車の救援に使い、重量６０トンで７００馬力のエンジンを搭載。重連で２２０トンの客車をけん引できる。メンテナンス車両は重量２４トンで２６０馬力のディーゼルエンジンや作業用のクレーンや発電機を装備する。


This is a small contract for 4 diesel locomotives and 12 maintenance cars for the under-construction Taoyuan International Airport MRT connecting Taoyuan International Airport and Taipei Station. Hokujū has completed the four locomotives and four of the maintenance cars, which will be loaded onto ships in July at the Port of Niigata for transport. The remaining eight maintenance cars will be completed in August. The locomotives are for emergency rescue duties in case of equipment failure.

A consortium of Marubeni, Kawasaki Heavy Industries, and Hitachi was selected in 2006 by Taiwan’s Bureau of High Speed Rail to construct the 51 km airport access railway, at a total contract value of ¥91 billion. Marubeni later tapped Hokujū in summer 2010 to provide the locomotives and maintenance cars. The new line is scheduled to open in April 2013, with full completion following in October 2015.

The actual passenger stock is being manufactured by Kawasaki.


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsubishi Electric opens new railroad HVAC equipment factory in Pennsylvania*
http://www.mitsubishielectric.com/news/2012/0625.html



> TOKYO/WARRENDALE, Penn. - June 25, 2012 - Mitsubishi Electric Corporation (TOKYO: 6503) announced that Mitsubishi Electric Power Products, Inc., a US affiliate company of Mitsubishi Electric, has opened a 50,900 square-foot factory that will produce heating, ventilation and air conditioning systems for the railroad industry. The company currently makes propulsion and control systems for railroad cars.
> 
> The new factory, located near Mitsubishi Electric Power Products' headquarters and main manufacturing operations outside of Pittsburgh, is designed to produce HVAC systems for heavy rail vehicles, light rail transit vehicles and locomotives, targeting 30 percent market share in North American HVAC market. Full-scale production will begin this summer, which will increase Mitsubishi Electric Corporation's global HVAC production capacity by 50 percent.
> 
> "This new investment underscores Mitsubishi Electric's commitment to the North American transit agencies and locomotive producers," said Tim Logan, general manager of Mitsubishi Electric Power Products' Transportation Systems Division. "In addition to helping us to comply with 'Buy America' clauses contained in most bid requirements, our new factory will increase our local capacity to provide technical service support, testing, repairs and overhauls."


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki to buy Yonkers, NY railcar plant*
http://www.lohud.com/article/201207...site-its-rail-car-factory-Yonkers-retain-jobs



> YONKERS — More than a year after the state announced an agreement to keep a key manufacturing hub along the Hudson River, the deal might finally be closed later in the summer.
> 
> Kawasaki Rail Car Inc. is set to buy its industrial plant on Wells Avenue in southern Yonkers — a site where the Japanese company has been building railcars for the tristate area since 1985 — for about $25 million, including a $500,000 grant from the Empire State Development Corp.
> 
> The deal is expected to close by September, according to a mortgage review conducted by the Trepp real estate research firm.
> 
> “This is really great news for Yonkers, to have a mainstay company in the downtown area,” City Councilman Michael Sabatino said. “Even though Kawasaki has been here for so many years, it’s the fact that they’re buying the building that sends a strong message to other businesses thinking of coming to the area.”
> 
> The 239,000-square-foot facility, built in 1900, has been a key staple in the region’s once-robust manufacturing base, which has since contracted greatly.
> 
> Before Kawasaki moved in, the facility was the manufacturing center for Otis Elevator Co.
> 
> “It’s been a great job generator for the city of Yonkers and we really appreciate it,” Yonkers City Council President Chuck Lesnick said.
> 
> Under the terms of the grant, Kawasaki will have to maintain an employment level of 375 workers at the site through 2016 — a target the company is on track to hit with well more than 400 employees at the site now.
> 
> “The company has a strong presence as a job creator and source of economic activity in New York and we look forward to helping them stay and grow here in New York,” said Austin Shafran, a spokesman for Empire State Development.
> 
> There have been reports that Kawasaki might leave Yonkers and consolidate its American manufacturing operations with its Lincoln, Neb., facility; however, its rail-car production would not have been able to make the trip west.
> 
> “I’m not sure if Kawasaki would have left because some of the requirements with the MTA and other government agencies requires that they stay in New York state,” said Lesnick, who worked on Gov. Mario Cuomo’s staff in the 1980s when the guidelines were written.
> 
> …


They’re still busy at the Yonkers plant:
http://www.subchat.com/read.asp?Id=1164908


----------



## quashlo

*New Tōkyō Metro CM*

New CM and poster came out this month for the Sumida River Fireworks Show.

30 s CM spot:






Full 60 s CM spot is here.

Poster:


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Video taken from the Tokyo Sky Tree showing the grade separation works on the Keisei Oshiage Line between Oshiage and Yahiro.


On a slighly related note, a recent video gives a lineside view of construction progress on the Tohoku Junkan Line between Ueno and Tokyo (to the left of the cab view). It appears one of the approach tracks of said line at Tokyo Station is already being used as a layover track for Tokaido Line trains:






*note the rather steep grade starting from Akihabara. The 3.3% grade (33 per mil) will restrict this line to higher powered EMU consists, most notably the 211 series can't tackle this grade.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> New Tōkyō Metro CM


I'm glad Tokyo Metro was paying attention re. their キャッチコピー phrase "We are _the_ Tokyo Navigator".


----------



## _Night City Dream_

On the video it looks like the distances between stations are comparable to those of bus stops... Too close to one another.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
The short stretch of the Keihin Tohoku Line from Ueno to Okachimachi is the third most congested of all rail lines in the JR East network in the Kanto region, with AM rush hour trains filled to 198% capacity (2010 figures). The volume justifies the short station spacing. There are also rapid trains on the same line that skip the smaller stations, for those that need to travel farther.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Still I guess the average speed is very, very low.


----------



## quashlo

Like *k.k.jetcar* said, the extra capacity provided by two parallel all-stop services (Yamanote Line + Keihin-Tōhoku Line) is needed during the rush hour, as there are loads and loads of passengers transferring from the outer suburban services (Takasaki Line, Utsunomiya Line, and Jōban Line), which currently terminate at Ueno. During other times of the day, the extra capacity isn't so critical, and there are rapid services on the Keihin-Tōhoku Line, which stop at only one of three intermediate stations between Ueno and Tōkyō (Akihabara). The Tōhoku Through Line will improve this situation, though, by extending the outer suburban services south, allowing dedicated all-day rapid service on the complete east side of the Yamanote Line loop, with even fewer stops than the Keihin-Tōhoku Line rapids (no stops between Ueno and Tōkyō, and only one stop between Tōkyō and Shinagawa versus two for the Keihin-Tōhoku Line). Many of the outer suburban riders transferring at Ueno to the Yamanote Line Keihin-Tōhoku Line will no longer need to do that.

Here is the diagram:
http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/ファイル:Tohoku_Jukan-sen.svg

Green = Yamanote Line (2 tracks)
Blue = Keihin-Tōhoku Line (2 tracks)
Light orange = Outer suburban services (2 tracks)

The dotted orange is the segment being built right now, which was originally removed to provide ROW for the Tōhoku Shinkansen.

When you've got quad- and six-tracked sections that give you the capacity to provide both fast and slow services, ensuring large station spacing on the slower services is not that important. It's actually better to keep the spacing smaller on the slower services, as this increases the total catchment area of the corridor and the resulting potential ridership. After all, this is central Tōkyō (as opposed to somewhere out in the suburbs, where maintaining larger station spacing is more desirable and practical)... The ridership at the intermediate stations isn't insignificant:

Daily entries
Okachimachi: 70,000
Akihabara: 231,000 (some of this is other lines not in the same corridor)
Kanda: 101,000 (ditto)


----------



## dars-dm

Is there any full track layout scheme of Tokyo Metro, like this one for Moscow?


----------



## quashlo

Nothing on a single image like that, but there are ones by line here:
http://okiraku-goraku.com/work/work.html

Go to the 関東圏地下鉄・都電 section.
First three rows of the table are Tōkyō Metro.


----------



## hakubi

k.k.jetcar said:


> *note the rather steep grade starting from Akihabara. The 3.3% grade (33 per mil) will restrict this line to higher powered EMU consists, most notably the 211 series can't tackle this grade.


Wow! Well, they could always hook up an EF63 to help the 211s.


----------



## quashlo

Well, the grades on those approaches are why we have these new E233 series...


----------



## _Night City Dream_

They seem to be rather noisy, is that true?


----------



## coth

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Still I guess the average speed is very, very low.


it's ok. it's moscow where average distance is way too long.

+ video was taken on tele zoom, making it looks slow. cab views shouldn't be taken on more than 35mm.


----------



## quashlo

_Night City Dream_ said:


> They seem to be rather noisy, is that true?


I don't think they're noticeably noisier, at least based on systems I've ridden.

However, I wouldn't try drawing conclusions about noise from YouTube videos, as everybody's recording setup is different. This is particularly true when it comes to railfans, many of whom will buy special equipment like microphones or boost the gain to get better (louder) sound.


----------



## Momo1435

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Still I guess the average speed is very, very low.


There's a simple answer.

This line is like a metro line, with metro like frequencies, speed and short distances between stations. It's not meant to be fast, it's meant to transport as many passengers as possible on short inner city trips.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

*KH begins verification tests for Battery Power System on JR East*

It's on the JR East Ome Line:



> Tokyo, July 2, 2012 – Kawasaki Heavy Industries, Ltd. announced today that it has started the verification testing of its wayside energy storage system, the Battery Power System (BPS), with the East Japan Railway Company. This is the first time East Japan Railway has installed a wayside energy storage system on a revenue service line. Results of this test will be used to evaluate the benefits of the BPS, the only wayside energy storage system to be directly connected to the feeder line.


http://www.khi.co.jp/english/news/detail/20120702_1e.html

description of system:
http://www.khi.co.jp/english/gigacell/use/bps.html

Nikkei article (Japanese):
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFK0202Y_S2A700C1000000/


----------



## _Night City Dream_

coth said:


> it's ok. it's moscow where average distance is way too long.


OK, I didn't know it was taken with a zoom in.

But I disagree, Moscow distances are optimal. It's not too long not to short, which works to the advantage of both a good coverage and a relatively high speed.

In Paris, the new line 14 has much longer distances compared to other 13 lines and is comparable to Moscow's. The new project suggests a new metro which is Moscow metro-like in terms of distances.

Momo, could you tell me how far the stations in the movie are from one another?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Momo1435 said:


> There's a simple answer.
> 
> This line is like a metro line, with metro like frequencies, speed and short distances between stations. It's not meant to be fast, it's meant to transport as many passengers as possible on short inner city trips.


In lots of cities metro is the fastest way to travel within cities...


----------



## coth

_Night City Dream_ said:


> OK, I didn't know it was taken with a zoom in.
> 
> But I disagree, Moscow distances are optimal. It's not too long not to short, which works to the advantage of both a good coverage and a relatively high speed.
> 
> In Paris, the new line 14 has much longer distances compared to other 13 lines and is comparable to Moscow's. The new project suggests a new metro which is Moscow metro-like in terms of distances.
> 
> Momo, could you tell me how far the stations in the movie are from one another?


Paris already have metro station every 100m within historical center. While in Moscow historical city it's hard to find a station within 600-700m of walking distance. Moscow metro was always been considered as analog with western suburban railways, rather than city railways.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

100 meters between station in Paris is not true. You might find several cases but it's not the general rule. And then, Paris is really special form that point. In many other European systems distances are longer.

Anyway now even in Paris there are no plans to build new lines both in the center or on the outskirts that have same distances as they got used. New plans are for longer distances, over 1 km and even in the center.

All Shanghai metro is Moscow-type like in terms of distances, too. Modern lines almost everywhere are now designed to provide good service but with longer distances between stations as it increases the speed.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> could you tell me how far the stations in the movie are from one another?


Ueno-Okachimachi 600m
Okachimachi-Akihabara 1000m
Akihabara-Kanda 700m
Kanda-Tokyo 1300m


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Ah ok, then distances are not short at all.


----------



## quashlo

*Shizuoka City to publish LRT implementation master plan by end of fiscal year*
http://www.at-s.com/news/detail/100132797.html



> 静岡市は１４日、ＬＲＴ（次世代型路面電車システム）の導入基本計画案を本年度内に作成する方針を、市議会新都市拠点整備・公共交通対策調査特別委員会で示した。案にはＬＲＴ導入の採算性や、施設整備の在り方、経費案を盛り込む。
> ＬＲＴ導入調査の進ちょく状況などを聞く委員の質問に、市交通政策課が説明した。計画案に対しては市民の意見も募る。市民の理解を深めるためのシンポジウムは今年秋に静岡、来年早々に清水の両地区で開く予定。
> 清水地区では、まちづくりと一体となった検討組織を、市民や地元企業も交えて本年度中に設置する目標も示した。
> ＬＲＴ導入の可能性にも関連し、市中心部への自動車流入抑制などを検証する江川町交差点の平面横断社会実験は今年秋、実施したい意向を示した。実現に向けては現在、周辺商業者や県警と協議中。委員が静岡鉄道社内でのＬＲＴの検討状況をただしたのに対し、同課は「現時点、積極的に導入するという返事はまだもらえていない。ただ、関連の協議、検討は（市と）させていただいている」と答えた。
> 
> *早期導入求め署名追加提出　市民の会*
> 静岡市内へのＬＲＴ（次世代型路面電車システム）の早期導入を目指す市民の会「ＬＲＴで結ぶ会」（事務局・清水区）の小川尚子会長らが１４日、静岡市役所静岡庁舎に田辺信宏市長を訪ね、賛意を示した市民５４００人分の署名簿を提出した。
> 昨年末の２９０８人分に続く署名簿を提出した小川会長はあらためてＬＲＴの早期導入を求めた。田辺市長は「行政も熱意を受け止めて研究を進めたい」と話した。


On 2012.06.14, Shizuoka City indicated that it plans to publish an LRT implementation master plan before the end of the fiscal year. The plan will include a financial analysis of the proposed LRT system, as well as the ideal infrastructure plan and expected operating costs. Related to the LRT project, the city also says it hopes to conduct a trial program this fall at the Egawachō intersection to test the feasibility of an at-grade crossing, including examining options such as limiting the flow of vehicular traffic entering the center of the city.

Shizuoka City potential LRT alignments:
http://goo.gl/maps/9AMZ

Egawachō intersection is the first main intersection on the blue and orange alignments leaving the current Shizutetsu terminus at Shin-Shizuoka Station.

Cab view on the Shizutetsu from Shin-Shizuoka to Shin-Shimizu, on a recently reinstituted express service (2011.10.11). Shizutetsu has put a lot of effort into recent improvements, including both the reinstituted express service and the new terminal building at Shin-Shizuoka. Hopefully, the LRT project will be the next of these improvements.


----------



## quashlo

*Katsushika Ward petitions JR East for platform doors at Shin-Koiwa*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/120706/tky12070617010023-n1.htm



> 東京都葛飾区の青木克徳区長は、ＪＲ新小岩駅にホームドアを設置することを求める要望書をＪＲ東日本に提出した。
> 
> 新小岩駅では平成２３年７月以降、成田エクスプレスに飛び込むなどの死亡事故が１年足らずで１１件も続いている。
> 
> ＪＲ東も事故の多発を重くみて、ホームの警備員を増員するなどの対応を取っているが、ホームドア設置については、「山手線の駅を優先しているため、すぐの設置は難しいと」と回答したという。


Katsushika Ward mayor Aoki Katsunori petitioned JR East to install platform doors at JR Shin-Koiwa Station on the Sōbu Main Line. There have been 11 deaths from platform falls in the last year alone. JR East said that installation would take time, though, as the platform door work on the Yamanote Line stations has priority at the moment. Apparently, they’ve stepped up platform staffing, however, in an effort to control the situation.

There were two days in particular in July 2011 where the station saw successive suicides, with a third following later in the same month. Shin-Koiwa appears to be an especially popular spot because _Narita Express_ trains pass the rapid platforms at close to full speed (around 120 km/h), and there is little chance of “failure”. There are also probably some psychological effects going on, with new people coming to the station after hearing the news reports of other accidents. The second incident in July 2011 came one day after the first, in which a woman jumped in front of a _N’EX_ train and was knocked clear 5 m back onto the platform and through the glass doors of a nearby Kiosk convenience store on the platform, injuring four others in the process.

This does, however, bring into question what JR East’s plans are for platform doors after the Yamanote Line… With the MLIT trying to accelerate installations at all large stations, hopefully we’ll see some of these hot-spots taken out quickly. The Sōbu Rapid Line trains that stop at Shin-Koiwa are all E217 series trains in 11- and 15-car formations, so the door positions are all uniform. The biggest obstacle in this particular case appears to be just cost-related.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro participation in Saitama Railway extension unlikely*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/saitama/20120614/CK2012061402000150.html



> 埼玉高速鉄道（ＳＲ）の浦和美園駅（さいたま市緑区）と東武野田線の岩槻駅（同岩槻区）を結ぶ地下鉄７号線延伸計画で、採算性向上のため事業主体に「東京メトロ」が加わることについて、メトロの大株主の国が市側に「難しい」と回答していたことが１３日、さいたま市議会で明らかになった。計画では、メトロの参画で黒字転換が１３年早まるとの想定も示されていたが、事実上、参画による採算性向上の道は閉ざされた形だ。　（前田朋子）
> 
> 同日の本会議で、吉田一志氏（公明）の一般質問に答えた。
> 
> 市によると、市の担当者が同席し、岩槻区自治会連合会などが五月、国土交通省に延伸を求めた陳情の席上、口頭で示された。同省側は「東日本大震災の復興財源に充てるため株式売却を予定しており、参画は困難」と回答したという。
> 
> 清水勇人市長は「まちづくりなどで沿線地域の魅力を高めることが重要」と答弁し、他の方策を組み合わせて採算性向上を図る姿勢を示した。
> 
> 東京メトロ広報部は「（事業主体参画の）話をうかがっておらず、コメントできない」としている。
> 
> 地下鉄７号線延伸をめぐっては、有識者による検討委員会が二月、累積での黒字転換が開業から四十四年後になる可能性を指摘。浦和美園駅周辺の開発進展や運賃値下げ、快速運転などさまざまなケースを想定して試算したところ、ＳＲとメトロが共同事業主体になった場合は三十一年で黒字転換できる、としていた。


In response to a petition by Saitama City officials for Tōkyō Metro participation in the proposed extension of Subway Line 7 from Urawa Misono Station (Midori Ward, Saitama City) on the Saitama Railway (SR) to Iwatsuki Station (Iwatsuki Ward, Saitama City) on the Tōbu Noda Line, on 2012.06.13 the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT)—acting on behalf of the national government, the majority shareholder in Tōkyō Metro—responded that Metro participation in the project would be “difficult”. Studies indicated that the participation of Tōkyō Metro in the project would accelerate the complete payoff of construction costs associated with the extension by 13 years, but the MLIT’s response means that the city will have to find another way to improve the financial outlook of the proposed extension. Apparently, the MLIT representatives said that the funds generated from the sale of Tōkyō Metro stock are intended to be allocated towards earthquake reconstruction funds.

This appears to be one of the more active of the proposed extensions in the Tōkyō area, although the study released earlier this year in February indicated that some additional value engineering may be needed to ensure the extension pencils out.


----------



## quashlo

*Chiba Monorail 0 series “Urban Flyer” enters revenue service*

The new 0 series “Urban Flyer” debuted on the Chiba Monorail on 2012.07.08.

Some scenes on opening day:






Some pics:
_Source: http://joe123.cocolog-nifty.com/_
_Source: http://joe123.cocolog-nifty.com/_
_Source: http://joe123.cocolog-nifty.com/_
































































Interior:
_Source: http://wasawo.cocolog-nifty.com/_


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin Mikage Station renovation update*

Mikage Station on the Hanshin Main Line is a semi-major station with four elevated tracks (two island platforms), with both through-service limited expresses and limited expresses stopping. Approx. ¥300 million in renovations kicked off in FY2010, including relocation of the faregate entrance to the second level, implementation of accessibility improvements (new escalators and elevators), construction to raise the platform height, installation of gap fillers to eliminate gaps between the train floor and platforms, and construction of a new elevated pedestrian skybridge connecting to the adjacent Mikage Classe mixed-use project. As is standard for these types of upgrade projects, the national and local governments are responsible for two-thirds of the project cost.

Some pics from earlier this year (2012.04), after the upgrages were completed:
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_










Faregate entrance has been moved to the second level of the station.










Five-gate array, with one IC-only gate.










Paid area of the station. The ceiling height is low because this is all beneath the existing viaduct.










New departure boards for Kōbe, Akashi, and Himeji (left) and Amagasaki, Ōsaka (Umeda, Namba), and Nara (right).










There’s not much that can be done for the pencil-thin platforms and daunting curves, but they’ve installed gap fillers to bridge the gap between platform and train floor. The canopy columns have also been repainted, and the platform resurfaced.


----------



## quashlo

*Kishibe Station construction updates*

Some recent shots (2012.06) of the new elevated concourse and public passage at Kishibe Station on the JR Kyōto Line. The elevated concourse debuted to the public on 2012.03.17.
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

The new North Exit station plaza










A simple but clean design. The canopy is supposed to be reminiscent of the Senri Hills.










The station and public passage are completely barrier-free.



















The North Exit of the station features this small pedestrian path running parallel alongside the freight tracks.










The new north-south public passage, 110 m long and 6 m wide, connecting the new elevated station concourse and new North Exit of the station. Very nicely done, especially given that many JR West station upgrades tend to be fairly rudimentary in design.


----------



## quashlo

The new Suita Freight Terminal, built on the site of the former Suita Switchyard, will absorb some of the functions of the Umeda Freight Terminal, which will eventually be decommissioned as part of large-scale urban redevelopment around Ōsaka / Umeda Station.










Looking west towards Ōsaka.




























Platforms 1 and 2 for Shin-Ōsaka, Ōsaka, and Sannomiya, and Platforms 3 and 4 for Takatsuki and Kyōto. Technically, only locals stop at the station, though, with rapids and special rapids skipping.










Appears they went all out with the lighting on the platform level, including illuminated escalator handrails and embedded ceiling lighting.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> There’s not much that can be done for the pencil-thin platforms and daunting curves, but they’ve installed gap fillers to bridge the gap between platform and train floor. The canopy columns have also been repainted, and the platform resurfaced.


Indeed, the curve is quite sharp on the up end (towards Umeda), and I've always been taken aback by the close clearances and gaps present in the platform area (I like to ride the blue & cream 5000 series jet cars on this line). I'm glad they have kept many of the original details and structures of the platforms (such as the latticework on the down side platform canopy) rather than replacing it with a soulless generic design Tokyo-style.


----------



## starrwulfe

*Super-duper Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin/Tokyū Tōyoko line construction update* 

Since I haven't posted in a while..., I'll consolidate all my news here.

The platform doors on the Tokyo Metro side of the platforms at Wakō-shi station (tracks 2 and 3) are operating now, and they've replaced the "alarm clock" departure chime with musical ones similar to the Fukutoshin line's chimes. 




Tokyo Metro also now goes one-man between Wako-shi and Kotake-Mukaihara. Fukutoshin line stations all have platform doors, so they're conductor-less all the way to Shibuya; Yurakucho line trains still need one.... for now-- they're on the final stretch of installs.

Also of note, I noticed that the northern slip tunnel that will take trains from the Fukutoshin inbound platform up to the Yurakucho line level of the bi-level-quad-track tunnel is nearly finished. Here's some video--and I'm convinced every millimeter of Japan's rail system is on YouTube!




This will allow trains coming in off the Wakoshi-Kotake-Mukaihara track to become Yurakucho-line trains without using the crossover--and yes-- the opposite outbound side is getting worked on too... In this way, trains can simutaneously come in and leave heading any direction without delay--making for faster headway and more trains. Something that'll be needed when the Tokyu Toyoko line is connected in March 2013. 

Yep, that's the official word from several Tokyu staffers--including the friendly Hiyoshi Station manager. Well considering they've got their hands full having to totally rennovate Daikanyama, Naka-Meguro, and Jyuu ga Oka stations, build, test, and train on new railcars and railcars from other companies, and not to mention upgrade their own rolling stock for TASC and ATO in the subwayI'll forgive them :lol:





_a Yokohama Rapid Railway Minato Mirai train (really a Tokyu 5000 series in different livery) heads to J-TREC (nee Tokyu Car) to get its upgrades!_

At Fukutoshin Shibuya station, the switchover to separate platforms went off without much of a hitch. They're still using the outside platforms though, so it's VERY important to check the new departure boards to see what train will leave towards Shinjuku 3-chome and beyond. This is temporary though-- they threw up white temporary walls everywhere, and now they're working on the middle tracks... But one big wall came down 3 days ago...









_looking towards Harajuku_









_looking towards Daikanyama_

If you look in the distance, you can see the tunnel entrance that heads to Daikanyama! Today, I saw an ARMY of workers in the tunnel toiling away. (security guy said something about not being able to take pictures of the construction... I was too tired to argue-- but I'll get a good photo later.)

Sorry I haven't updated in a while-- I'm busy as ever this time of year. Also I'll be back in the US visiting my family in Atlanta and St Louis for a month. I may post things about Atlanta's new streetcar project and St Louis' Metro light rail system in their respective forums-- keep an eye on my signature or just PM me to check it out. Of course I'll have an eye on this thread as always!


----------



## quashlo

Nice, I was kind of hoping they'd open it a little earlier, but I guess this time they're playing it by the books when they say "end of fiscal 2012".


----------



## quashlo

*Potential new station on Keiyō Line resurfaces*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/chiba/news/20120711-OYT8T01429.htm



> ＪＲ京葉線の海浜幕張―新習志野間にかねてからある新駅構想が、イオンのショッピングモール進出で現実味を帯びてきた。２０年来休止状態だった が、年間２５００万人の集客を見込む巨大モールが完成すれば相当数の乗降客が見込まれるため、千葉市や同社などは実現へ働きかけを強める考え。地元が求め る「請願駅」となるだけに、今後の機運の高まりがカギになりそうだ。
> 
> 「ぜひ作ってもらいたいし、そのつもりで図面を作っている。請願駅なので皆さんに絶対必要と言ってもらうのが一番だ」
> 
> イオンモールの岡崎双一社長は５日、都内で開いた「イオンモール幕張新都心」（仮称）の記者発表会で新駅構想について問われ、そう力を込めた。
> 
> 実際、同社が示した図面では、京葉線の線路沿いに建つ駐車場棟と温泉施設棟の間にロータリーが描かれている。将来、ここに駅が設けられる前提での計画になっているのだ。
> 
> 県企業庁によると、かねて地元に新駅を求める声はあり、１９９４年に周辺企業４社による期成同盟の準備会が発足。だがバブル崩壊とその後の経済情勢を受け、休止状態になった。ＪＲ東日本は「今のところ計画はまったくない」としている。
> 
> 一方、市は９２年に都市計画決定した駅前広場（ロータリー）などの計画を変えておらず、２００７年策定の総合交通ビジョンでも「（周辺の）拡大地区の将来計画と連動し、新駅の設置を促進する」と明記している。熊谷俊人市長は「市にとって長年の悲願。イオンの進出で現実味が出てきた。人の出入りが生まれれば（ＪＲ側と）話がしやすい」と歓迎する。
> 
> 今後は、２０年前の試算で４０億円程度とされた建設費を誰がどう負担するかなどが焦点になりそうだ。ちなみに、海浜幕張―新習志野間の距離は３・４キロで、県内の京葉線で最も短い稲毛海岸―検見川浜間（１・６キロ）の２倍の長さがある。


The proposal for a new station on the JR Keiyō Line between Kaihin Makuhari and Shin-Narashino, on ice for the last 20 years, has resurfaced with news that Aeon is looking into constructing a new shopping center (Aeon Mall Makuhari Shin-Toshin, 213,000 gross sq m) expected to attract 25 million annual visitors. Chiba City and Aeon now plan to lobby to get the station built as a “petition station”.

The first push for a new station came in 1994 when four corporations in the vicinity of the site banded together to lobby for establishment of the station, but those plans were shelved when the bubble burst. JR East currently has no plans for a new station at that location, and the original Chiba City plans, including the proposed station plaza and rotary approved in 1992, remain unchanged, between a future parking structure and hot springs facility for the mall. The cost of the new station was estimated at ¥4 billion in the original plan 20 years ago.

The Kaihin Makuhari – Shin-Narashino section (3.4 km) of the Keiyō Line is the longest interstation distance on the Keiyō Line in Chiba Prefecture, and more than twice the second longest, the Inage Kaigan – Kemigawahama section (1.6 km). Hopefully this will also spur development on the western half of Makuhari, as currently most everything there is on the east half, closer to Kaihin Makuhari.

Google Map:
http://goo.gl/maps/0FCE

Cab view on the E331 series between Minami-Funabashi and Kaihin Makuhari.
I believe the new station will be on the south side of the Makuhari Rolling Stock Center, which pops in around 2:45 into the video. Also got some nice views of the Makuhari skyline coming into Kaihin Makuhari. Not bad for a new town.


----------



## robhood




----------



## quashlo

*Construction timeline for Keikyū Daishi Line undergrounding may be extended*
http://news.kanaloco.jp/localnews/article/1206290006/



> 都市計画決定から20年近くが経過した京浜急行大師線連続立体交差事業について、川崎市は28日の市議会本会議で、２０１５年度の事業認可期間内の完成は困難との見通しを明らかにした。その上で、市は渋滞解消などの意義を強調し、事業認可期間の延長を検討する方針を示した。飯塚正良氏（民主党）の一般質問に答えた。
> 
> 同事業は、同線のほぼ全線を地下化する計画。京急川崎駅から小島新田駅までの14カ所の踏切を連続的になくし、交通渋滞を解消するなど地域の一体化を促進する目的で、１９９３年に都市計画決定した。現在、１期区間（小島新田―川崎大師）のうち、小島新田―東門前を「段階的整備区間」と位置付け、先行的に地下化を進めている。
> 
> 事業の見通しについて、市側は「全線を事業認可期間内に完成させることは困難な状況にある」との見通しを示した。14年度中の完成を目指している段階的整備区間については「工程などの見直しが課題となっている。秋ごろをめどに京急と全体工程を精査していく」と説明。事業認可期間の延長に関しては「今後、事業認可権者の県などと協議していきたい」とした。
> 
> 同事業のうち２期区間は、川崎縦貫道路とともに建設し新たな川崎駅として市営地下鉄（川崎縦貫高速鉄道）に接続する計画。しかし、地下鉄整備が具体化していないことなどから、有識者らによる検討委員会が08年、「着工は当分困難な状況」との検討結果を出している。
> 
> 飯塚氏は、再編整備が進む富士見周辺地区などが、都市計画法の制限を受ける２期区間の区域内にある点を指摘。「当面、着工の計画の立たない２期計画を見直し、現実的立場に立ったまちづくりを進めるべきだ」と述べた。
> 
> 齋藤力良副市長は、羽田空港と近接する地理的優位性など川崎が持つ潜在能力を生かす必要性を強調。「将来のまちづくりという観点から、都市機能の強化につながる重要な事業と認識している」と答弁し、引き続き事業を推進していく姿勢を示した。


In regards to the ongoing continuous grade-separation (undergrounding) of the Keikyū Daishi Line, which is approaching 20 years since urban planning approvals, Kawasaki City announced on 2012.06.28 that the project may not be completed before the original target date of FY2015. Stressing the importance of the line in relieving congestion at grade crossings, the city intends to extend the approved project timeline.

The goal of the project is to fully underground most of the Daishi Line, a small branch line of the Keikyū network connecting Keikyū Kawasaki and Kojima Shinden. The project, which received urban planning approvals in 1993, will remove the 14 grade crossings on the line. Work on the initial segment of Phase 1 (Kojima Shinden – Kawasaki Daishi) between Kojima Shinden and Higashi-Monzen has been underway for some time already. The initial segment is supposed to be completed sometime in FY2014, but there have been various modifications to the construction sequence, meaning that the initial segment is unlikely to be finished before the target date. The city will work with Keikyū this fall to re-examine the construction plans.

Phase 2 is supposed to be constructed together with the Cross-Kawasaki Roadway and connect to the future Kawasaki City Subway (Cross-Kawasaki Rapid Railway) at JR Kawasaki Station. As the Kawasaki City Subway has yet to really kick off, however, work on Phase 2 has yet to begin. There appears to be some disagreement over Phase 2, with one of the City Council representatives calling for a complete re-evaluation of Phase 2 of the project, while the Vice-Mayor believes the project is beneficial for connecting Kawasaki’s urban functions and allowing the city to tap latent potential and exercise its geographic advantage close to Haneda Airport.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Ōsaka Station platform construction updates*

Work is proceeding to install glass canopies towards the middle of JR Ōsaka Station. To recap, the original design called for completely removing the existing canopies, but observations found that drizzle was still getting in through the sides of the station canopies, so JR West is installing all new transparent glass canopies to keep passengers waiting in these sections of the platforms dry.

A recent (2012.06) tour of the ongoing transformation:
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

I haven’t updated in a while, so the change has been pretty dramatic… Approximately half of Platform 3-6 and 80% of Platforms 7-9 will feature the glass canopies when complete.










The glass looks to be a little dirty, perhaps because of the Yellow Dust in April and May.










This is Platforms 3 and 4, where the work is closest to completion.










I think the original design was to have all the departure boards, signage, and lighting supported from underneath, but with the decision to use glass canopies instead, I suppose they decided to just retain the existing steel support frames in these sections, but repainted gray.










This section is likely to stay, as it’s supporting the departure board and they’ve already installed some false paneling down the center to hide the cables. I never noticed, but JR Ōsaka Station must have some of the largest platform departure boards in Japan, with 5 rows total. I suppose they need it with the variety of services.










New lighting, supported directly off the canopy columns. I believe the row just to the left is the old lighting system?
.









Looks like incandescent lamps from a distance, but a closer look at the manufacturer’s stamp reveals that these are LED lamps.










Moving further down the platform to the ends, where the canopy switches to the “translucent membrane” design. These louvered panels hide all the wiring (I don’t think that wad of cables down the center is permanent… :lol



















The completed sections actually look pretty nice, and let a lot of light down onto the platform.


----------



## quashlo

Next, the Ōsaka Loop Line platforms (Platforms 1-2):
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

They did a simple renovation here by installing a false ceiling underneath the existing canopy, but it turned out fabulous. 



















Since this is just a false ceiling, the actual vertical clearance on the platform has been reduced by 30 cm or so, but I’d say it’s a good trade. 










Similar paneling will be installed along the side adjacent to the South Gate Building.










Closer to the new elevated concourse and platform bridge, they were able to completely remove the existing platform canopy and support frames, although these new giant box girders were installed to brace the columns supporting the station canopy.










Moving east along the platform, closer to the Midōsuji Exit.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> They did a simple renovation here by installing a false ceiling underneath the existing canopy, but it turned out fabulous.


Yes, quite. IMO JR West has a good aesthetic sense in their recent platform canopy renovation/replacement- minimalist but with a touch of style or nod to Japanese design traditions, as in Himeji or Nara Stations.


----------



## quashlo

*Shin-Ōsaka Station Ōsaka Higashi Line construction update*

Some pics of the new platform going into Shin-Ōsaka Station as part of the extension of the Ōsaka Higashi Line from Hanaten (2012.06):
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

The initial segment of the Ōsaka Higashi Line between Kyūhōji and Hanaten opened in March 2008, and work is proceeding on the _zairaisen_ tracks at Shin-Ōsaka Station as part of the extension of the line past Hanaten. They’ve already begun laying the two new tracks to serve the new island platform.










The view from the existing Platforms 17 and 18. Canopy is complete, and with the trackwork beginning, things are really starting to take shape. 










The area underneath the third-floor _zairaisen_ concourse.










Work in this section closer to the Kyōto end is proceeding a little slower… This is the part where they appear to be expanding the _zairaisen_ concourse above.



















At the Kyōto end, they are beginning to put down the ballast. If I remember correctly, this new platform is probably to allow them to shift the Ōsaka-bound platforms (Platforms 15 / 16 for JR Kōbe Line / JR Takarazuka Line and Platforms 17 / 18 for limited expresses) one over. The Ōsaka Higashi Line will then get the current Platforms 15 / 16, which would facilitate through-service and cross-platform transfers. Judging by how fast the work is proceeding, it may not be long before we see the new platform and tracks in service, which will allow them to temporarily decommission the existing Platforms 17 / 18 for renovation as needed.


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin Sannomiya Station construction update*

A recent tour of the newly-opened East Exit and ongoing upgrades at Hanshin Sannomiya Station in Kōbe (2012.06):
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

We already had a few pictures from when the East Exit opened in March, so I’ll just skip through most of these without comment…


















































































Down at platform level, there have been some changes, the biggest being the track switchout on 2012.06.02. The previous track layout for Hanshin Sannomiya had the pocket track on Track #3 on the south side, with the outbound / westbound (for Suma, Akashi, Himeji) trains on Track #2 and inbound / eastbound (for Umeda) on Track #1. The Hanshin Namba Line trains would use Track #3 as they usually needed to turn back at Sannomiya. Needless to say, this was not an ideal layout, but the switchout in June resolved all this, and outbound trains now use the southernmost track, Track #3, while the Namba Line trains turning back at Sannomiya use Track #2. It’s currently not a pocket track yet, but will be once they finish the work at the west end of the station.



















The very east end of the station is off-limits, as they’re still doing some work here.










The existing platform sections at the west end… This should be getting the renovation treatment, although it’ll be interesting to see the final design, as they want to preserve the historic ceiling arches.


----------



## quashlo

*Sendai Subway Tōzai Line construction update*

A belated construction tour of one of the under-the-radar projects, the new Tōzai Line in Subway (2012.02.02). Not great quality, but it’s difficult to find any pictures of this project at all, so beggars can’t be choosers.
_Source: http://yakisakenokawa.blogspot.com/_

The tour was of the segment up in the hilly terrain west of the city… I believe this is close to the proposed western terminus of the line.




























Freshly-bored tunnel. The actual concrete walls of the tunnel will come later.










Entering one of the stations.










Platforms
This will be a relatively small line (only four-car mini-subway linear-motor trains).



















The upper chord of the tunnel.


----------



## quashlo

Laying the concrete tunnel walls here…










Station box




























This sections seems to be the most advanced in terms of construction.



















Bridge over the Hirose River.



















They also recently finalized the design of the two aboveground stations on the line (Arai Station and International Center Station). I’d post the renders but the resolution is really poor. Overall, looks promising though.
http://www.city.sendai.jp/kaiken/120626chika2.html


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line / Tōkyū Tōyoko Line through-services to launch March 16, 2013*

Full press releases are here:
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2012/pdf/20120724metronews_soutyoku.pdf
http://www.tokyu.co.jp/contents_index/guide/pdf/120724-1.pdf

We finally have a start date (2013.03.16) for the upcoming planned bilateral through-services between the Fukutoshin Line and Tōyoko Line. This will definitely be one of the more interesting through-services in the Tōkyō area just by virtue of its scope (five different operators), rolling stock variety, and route (connecting downtown Yokohama, Shibuya / Shinjuku / Ikebukuro, and Saitama).

*Through-service plan*

Weekdays
Morning:
Fukutoshin Line → Tōyoko Line / Minato Mirai Line: 18 tph
Tōyoko Line / Minato Mirai Line → Fukutoshin Line: 20 tph (of 24 tph total)
Midday: 14 tph both directions (of 18 tph total)
Evening: 16 tph both directions (of 20 tph total)

Weekends and holidays
All day: 14 tph both directions (of 18 tph total)

Of course, looking at this schedule, there really isn’t much room left for the current Hibiya Line / Tōyoko Line through-services, and sure enough, these will actually be discontinued once the Fukutoshin Line through-services begin. Hibiya Line trains will terminate at Naka-Meguro.

The fastest through-services will be Fukutoshin Line expresses + Tōyoko Line limited expresses, which will run every 15 minutes during the midday period. Travel time matrix (minutes):



Code:


                                      Fukutoshin Line                         Tōbu       Seibu
                    ======================================================= ========= ============
Tōyoko Line /        SHIBUYA   SHINJUKU   IKEBUKURO    KOTAKE-    WAKŌ-SHI   KAWAGOE   TOKOROZAWA
Minato Mirai Line              SANCHŌME               MUKAIHARA
===================                   
MOTOMACHI-CHŪKAGAI      35        41          47         51          61        87          79
YOKOHAMA                26        32          38         42          52        78          70
MUSASHI-KOSUGI          13        19          25         29          39        65          57
JIYŪGAOKA                8        14          20         24          34        60          52
SHIBUYA                            5          11                               51          43

Sample itineraries:
Yokohama (Tōyoko Line) ↔ Shinjuku Sanchōme (Fukutoshin Line): 29.8 km, 32 min fastest, ¥420
Yokohama (Tōyoko Line) ↔ Ikebukuro (Fukutoshin Line): 33.1 km, 38 min fastest, ¥450
Motomachi‒Chūkagai (Minato Mirai Line) ↔ Ikebukuro (Fukutoshin Line): 37.2 km, 47 min fastest, ¥650

In conjunction with the platform extensions on the Tōyoko Line, all limited expresses, commuter limited expresses, and expresses on the Tōyoko Line will be upgraded from 8-car consists to 10-car consists.

Like the Den’en Toshi Line / Hanzōmon Line / Isesaki Line through-services, the full extent of through-services will be fully regional in scope:
Motomachi‒Chūkagai ↔ Yokohama ↔ Shibuya ↔ Wakō-shi ↔ Shinrin Kōen: 88.6 km
Motomachi‒Chūkagai ↔ Yokohama ↔ Shibuya ↔ Kotake–Mukaihara ↔ Hannō: 80.5 km

Some recent clips of “free range” Tōkyū 5050 series testing on the Seibu Ikebukuro Line:






On the Tōbu Tōjō Line:


----------



## Northridge

If anyone interested in some jingles, I edited this video to small MP3 files and uploaded it here
Works good for notification/ringtones.


----------



## starrwulfe

Northridge said:


> If anyone interested in some jingles, I edited this video to small MP3 files and uploaded it here
> .


Can somebody repost this file somewhere that works with mobile browsers? I don't have my PC with me here in the states. :-\


----------



## Northridge

starrwulfe said:


> Can somebody repost this file somewhere that works with mobile browsers? I don't have my PC with me here in the states. :-\


Send me your mail in a PM, and I send the .zip to you. It's 8.4MB


----------



## Blackraven

quashlo said:


> *Sendai Subway Tōzai Line construction update*


Hmm......question

This Sendai Subway Tozai Line.......will this be the latest and newest upcoming subway/urban train line in Japan? (i.e. 100% built all the way from scratch/from the ground up)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tōzai_Line_(Sendai)
http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/仙台市地下鉄東西線


----------



## quashlo

I already answered your question in the other thread:



quashlo said:


> I suppose... It's scheduled to open in FY2015.
> The Tōhoku Through Line and Sōtetsu‒JR Link will open before it, though.


----------



## Woonsocket54

quashlo said:


> *Undergrounded section of Keiō Line to open this August*
> http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/tokyo23/news/20120229-OYT8T00071.htm
> 
> 
> 
> We finally have an approximate date… Can’t believe this project is in the home stretch now. This is not just an undergrounding, but also a quadruple-tracking project. Too bad we will have to wait for another 10 years before the “missing link” section the rest of the way to Sasazuka is quadruple-tracked.
> 
> Videos of driving alongside the Keiō Line alignment. You get a good view of the scope of the construction involved and the neighborhoods along the line, part of the dense “suburban” swath of western Tōkyō.
> 
> [/youtube]


On what day is this happening?


----------



## quashlo

^^ The new underground stations will open on 2012.08.19.


----------



## hkskyline

A few of my *Osaka* train (Kansai -> Namba) photos :


----------



## quashlo

Nice.
Did you take the _Rapi:t_ or just a regular train?


----------



## quashlo

*Chōfu Station pre-opening tour*

Sorry for the lack of updates… Haven’t had much time to post.

But… Here’s a few teasers of the new underground Chōfu Station from a pre-opening tour on 2012.08.04, attended by members of the press and 3,000 randomly selected members of the public. Didn’t realize it, but the new underground stations will have platform doors (makes sense since it’s a new build anyways). I’m quite pleased with the design—I was expecting something more basic given that this project is being executed by the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government.

First set:
_Source: http://ikiikilife-ikiikilife.blogspot.com/_


----------



## quashlo

Second set:
_Source: http://www.nire.com/_


----------



## hkskyline

quashlo said:


> Nice.
> Did you take the _Rapi:t_ or just a regular train?


I tried both. That set was for the regular train though.


----------



## starrwulfe

Quashlo said:


> Of course, looking at this schedule, there really isn’t much room left for the current Hibiya Line / Tōyoko Line through-services, and sure enough, these will actually be discontinued once the Fukutoshin Line through-services begin. Hibiya Line trains will terminate at Naka-Meguro.


Last year they expanded the Hibiya line pocket tracks at the south end (Yokohama) of Naka-Meguro station from 2 to 3 tracks. As this is on an elevated section, there is a ready-room for the train crews directly below there that was also expanded as well as reinforced. I figured they'd be discontinuing the service after the switchover. However, most Hibiya line trains don't terminate at Kita-Senju anymore either; 90% of them now run out to at least Kita Koshigaya on the Tobu Skytree line as locals.


----------



## starrwulfe

*Train platform safety doors in works*


> The transport ministry plans to adopt new lightweight platform safety doors at train stations to reduce installation costs, officials said Tuesday.
> 
> The current type of safety door assembly requires major platform reinforcement work to accommodate their weight.
> 
> Because of the work required, as of the end of March only 32 of all 235 stations with at least 100,000 users a day were equipped with doors to prevent people on platforms from falling onto the tracks.
> 
> New vertically opening platform doors under development will be light enough to not require reinforcement work and thus help cut installation costs drastically.
> 
> The ministry, jointly with door makers and railroads, will test the new system at selected stations in Tokyo suburbs by the end of fiscal 2012. The one-year trial will be mainly aimed at checking the safety of the new doors.
> _-- http://www.japantimes.co.jp/text/nb20120815a6.html_


No locations have been announced yet, but I'm guessing it will be soon since the end of FY2012 is 7 months away. Since the article says something about vertically opening platform doors, and the need for them to be lightweight, I'm guessing the design should approximate something like these:









_overhead rope platform screen gantry as seen on Gwanju Subway_


----------



## starrwulfe

*Tōkyū Tōyoko line/Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line Update*

I'm kicking myself for not being able to get over to the Keiō line's Chōfu undergrounding project opening... I got tied up with appointments, but I'll be sure to check it out this week and post whatever pix I take... But there's one project I can't help but notice since I live about 100m from the tracks...

As we have just under 7 months until opening day on what will be Tokyo's biggest (and most complicated) joint thru-servicing operations, construction is at a feverish pace now.

_(all proceeding images are from So-net Blog; news is compiled from my own observations along with other sources.)_

_Shibuya Station_









Looking toward the Ikebukuro end the big wall that was here last month is gone. Also this area had been a big open platform over the two tracks where you could stand and watch trains approach from Jingu-mae/Harujuku; that's gone too. The outer platforms continue on the other side of the contreet wall here, making the outer platforms 2 car-lengths longer than the inner platforms. 
This effectively makes the inner platforms serve only 8 car trains (and because the Tōyoko line's local stations aren't long enough to handle 10 car trains, the inner platforms will be for local trains only.) 









Looking up at the ceiling, you'll notice they've installed the stanchions for the overhead rail (not cantenary; most Japanese subways all use something like an "overhead 3rd rail" instead of wire in the tunnels-- it's lower maintanence.)
All the platform gates are also installed and ready to go here as well.









This is the southern (Yokohama-bound) end of platform 3, looking into the newly viewable tunnel. They're installing overhead in there too.









Crossing over to Platform 4, and looking in the same direction, we see that they're working on installing the rest of the platform gates.









And finally we're looking in the same direction still, but the outer part of platform 4. This is going to be a walkway of sorts to another entrance into Shibuya Hikarie (a large Tōkyū owned building with shops and offices that just opened) and a street level entrance that hasn't opened yet IIRC.









Above ground, one big change is that the old pedestrian bridge that linked Shibuya station to Miyamasu-zaka across Meji-dori is gone! They've totally demolished it, and will likely start construction of the new Ginza line Shibuya station next year. That new station will actually be an island platform right next to Shibuya Hikarie extending out over the street. They'll need to get it to the point of being operational before they can do any reconstruction of the current complex.

_Daikanyama Station_









This is one of the most complex examples of construction I've ever seen. They have to rebuild half of this already compact station UNDERNEATH the existing station and at an incline; the new tunnel portal is about 200m east of here and needs to slope down at about a 20º angle starting in the middle of the current station in order to clear an overpass (that's currently an at-grade crossing)
That white plastic is protecting the new platform and workers who are crawling around down there making the new floors! The incline starts right where you see the stairway end on the platform. People are standing on plywood decking, and every night, parts of it are pulled up to work on the new floors below where workers can't crawl around on. (I've seen them doing it once) 









Here's a better look. 

_Naka-Meguro Station_









The new platform extentions are FINALLY going in. They are actually over newly reinforced bridges so it took a while to do. 









As you can see here, they're just in the positioning stage while they weld the prefab sections together. They'll lower them into place soon I'm sure.

_along the Seibu Ikebukuro line
_

A few pics of Tōkyū 5050-4000 series doing testing on the line. 

















Also, I've ridden on 4103F as it's running in 8-car formation on the Tōyoko line to test performance with passengers. I've also notice they've been running more 9000 series trains more... Today, I boarded nothing but 9000 series trains. They don't have any ATS/TASC equipment on them to help them line up the platform gates; I reckon these trains are being used because a lot of the 5050 series trains are over at JTRAC getting retrofitted with this stuff right now. It'd be cool to see them run 9000 series trains in the Fukutoshin subway but they'll probably end up splitting them up and running them on the Oimachi, Tamagawa or Ikegami line... Some have already been showing up over there actually. 

_Tōkyō Metro Yūrakuchō/Fukutoshin line interchange_

The area between Senkawa and Kotake-Mukaihara stations is under heavy construction as they build new slip tunnels to eliminate the crossover that happens as trains route to-from the Yurakucho, Fukutoshin, and Seibu-Yurakucho line, making all stops at Kotake-Mukaihara cross-platform transfers, and increasing throughput. Part of the new tunnel construction is visible from Senkawa station's Yurakucho platforms.

Inbound side. 

















Outbound side.

















As you can see, work is going at a steady pace and needs to be completed in 6 months so the new timetable can go into effect coinciding with the Toyoko line's additional trains.


----------



## tokaidogh

Thank you very much for Fukuoka pictures.
I recognized may places and it very agreeable.
tokaidogh


----------



## trainrover

Momo1435 said:


> Tokaido Shinkansen


Are passengers allowed to ride this service to cross town or must all of them be travelling intercity? The term express --let alone super-- implies nonstop service. Is in-town high speed service provided anywhere within Tokyo? If not, what's the likelihood of there being future speedy crosstown urban rail services?


----------



## quashlo

Of course you could take the Shinkansen on short trips within metropolitan regions, but it doesn't really make much sense unless you're really pressed for time... JR runs fast (max. speed 120 km/h to 130 km/h), limited-stop non-Shinkansen services, stretching up to 200 km in length, at high-frequency, and with substantial cost savings over a Shinkansen ride. Depending on your origin and destination, they can also be fairly competitive with the Shinkansen for total travel time. A lot of people in Kansai just take the _shin-kaisoku_ (special express) instead of Shinkansen.


----------



## Sopomon

quashlo said:


> Of course you could take the Shinkansen on short trips within metropolitan regions, but it doesn't really make much sense unless you're really pressed for time... JR runs fast (max. speed 120 km/h to 130 km/h), limited-stop non-Shinkansen services, stretching up to 200 km in length, at high-frequency, and with substantial cost savings over a Shinkansen ride. Depending on your origin and destination, they can also be fairly competitive with the Shinkansen for total travel time. A lot of people in Kansai just take the _shin-kaisoku_ (special express) instead of Shinkansen.


Yeah, in Nagoya, if you weren't in a hurry to get places, Kintetsu was used largely to go to Kyoto or Osaka. I, however, didn't get a chance to ride it, I should have taken it to Nara when I had the chance.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Sopomon said:


> Yeah, in Nagoya, if you weren't in a hurry to get places, Kintetsu was used largely to go to Kyoto or Osaka. I, however, didn't get a chance to ride it, I should have taken it to Nara when I had the chance.


Interesting point, the Kintetsu _Meihan_ (Nagoya-Osaka) nonstop limited expresses were started in 1961, and just ended with this year's spring timetable revision. They stopped only at Tsuruhashi (transfer point to JR West) on their Nagoya-Nanba runs, but now they also stop roughly midway at Tsu. Apparently they were originally intended as a faster alternative to JNR's 1067mm gauge services between Nagoya and Osaka (with a travel time just under 2 hours), but the stop at Tsu was added to better meet current market needs.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

I have seen people get on at Shin-Yokohama and get off at Tokyo; but I'm assuming they are transferring to another Shinkansen line.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

There is a commuter market on the Tokaido Shinkansen, mainly between Odawara and Tokyo. I suppose many of the Shin Yokohama commuters are coming off the Yokohama Line, which has poor connections with the 1067mm Tokaido Line into Tokyo. I have seen high school students using the shinkansen as a commute, once a h.s. girl got off at Atami after getting on in Shin Yokohama.


----------



## trainrover

How long do you suppose this in-town HST usage has been happening? Surely that schoolgirl was bunking off, no, unless it not be unusual for private(US)/public(UK) pupils to travel inordinate distances to and from school daily there?


----------



## Blackraven

That would be interesting for that school girl to use a bullet train on a daily basis to travel to-and-from her school. She must be rich or 'fully loaded' because bullet train rides are not cheap (compared to your usual train services)


----------



## trainrover

Then again, Tokyo youth are known for their outlandish clothing ...


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

Some people who live near Tokyo commute in via Shinkansen, like from Odawara as already mentioned and also from north of Tokyo, like from Utsunomiya. 

Students have access to heavily discounted train passes; I wonder if they can get a discounted Shinkansen pass? 

Tokaido Shinkansen monthly pass prices: http://railway.jr-central.co.jp/tickets/topics/commutation/flex/index.html


----------



## quashlo

Yes, there are commuter passes on Shinkansen for both workers and students.
In that webpage, the first pair of price columns (フレックス) is for workers, while the second pair (フレックスパル) is for students.

We can do a very easy comparison of Tōkyō ↔ Shin-Yokohama monthly commuter pass prices and morning peak-hour frequency and travel times for Shinkansen and non-Shinkansen (_zairaisen_):

Shinkansen: ¥46,310 (worker), ¥38,250 (student); 13 tph; 18 min
Yokohama Line + Tōkaidō Line: ¥18,590 (worker), ¥10,330 (student); 14 / 17 tph; 45-50 min
Yokohama Line + Keihin-Tōhoku Line: ¥16,070 (worker), ¥7,200 (student); 14 / 14 tph; 45-50 min

A Shinkansen commuter pass is valid on both Shinkansen and _zairaisen_, but a _zairaisen_ commuter pass is not valid on the Shinkansen. The Shinkansen commuter pass is valid on all Shinkansen services, but only for non-reserved seats. Prices shown for the _zairaisen_ commuter passes are for university students (there are separate passes for middle school, high school, and university students).

There are similar programs for the other Shinkansen lines and for the other metropolitan areas... The commute ridership on the Tōhoku / Jōetsu lines is partially why some of the services on those lines are (or were) operated with double deckers. There are also multiple-ride tickets and other special tickets that offer discounts for frequent Shinkansen riders.


----------



## trainrover

Thank you for that


----------



## starrwulfe

A buddy of mine in Nagoya usually uses the Tokaido line from Nagoya station to Gamagori, about an hour and a half roughly. In a pinch he can use the Shinkansen to alight at Toyohashi or Mikawa-Anjo stations. His job will pick up the extra tariff.


----------



## Momo1435

Blackraven said:


> That would be interesting for that school girl to use a bullet train on a daily basis to travel to-and-from her school. She must be rich or 'fully loaded' because bullet train rides are not cheap (compared to your usual train services)


It's not just that the train ride is expensive. From the fact that these kids actually have to use the Shinkansen to go to school you can conclude that these kids don't go to their nearest standard public neighborhood school. And if you can send your kids to a expensive private school you can also pay a $500 monthly commuter pass. 


On another note, with the planned opening of the Chuo Maglev around 2025 the Tokaido Shinkansen will become the secondary line on the Tokyo-Nagoya route. What are the chances that it will get more stations in the greater Tokyo area, so it could be used more and more as a super fast commuter train. A Shinkansen station at Musashi-Kosugi in Kawasaki for example, or an extra stop between Shin-Yokohama and Odawara. If the ticket prices go down as well this could actually be a big success. It will also be a interesting competition between JR Central and JR East within Tokyo.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

I think the Tokiado Maglev is more of an "If" then "When".


----------



## starrwulfe

If? tell that to the construction crews I keep seeing


----------



## quashlo

It's most certainly more a "when" than an "if"...

You have to remember that JR Central's survival as a railway business is almost entirely dependent on intercity travel in the Tōkaidō corridor, as revenues from Shinkansen service are what keep them afloat. With the Tōkaidō Shinkansen as old as it is, there's a lot of upgrades and retrofits that need to be carried out to keep the line functioning properly and safely, but this will be difficult to do without an alternate option (the maglev) to allow them to perform this work more efficiently and effectively. Otherwise, we're talking about shutting down the existing line for extended periods of time, which means huge substantial losses in revenue for JR Central and streams of passengers shifting to airlines.

Also, look what the earthquake did to the Tōhoku Shinkansen—JR East was forced to shut the line down for a month, which isn't good for the railway or its shareholders. The Tōkaidō Shinkansen would likely be more susceptible to a seismic event, and could be out of service for longer. JR Central does not have the benefits of JR East, with all the revenues from train service in the Greater Tōkyō area to help offset such a loss. But a second line will give them some flexibility in case one of them is damaged.


----------



## starrwulfe

The countdown has officially started. 










I found this display in a corner of Tokyu Shibuya station on the Toyoko line. The digital display shows the days left until the start of interlining with the Fukutoshin line in March 2013. The cute mascot character is based on the 5000 series trains that fly the line every day. He doesn't have a name yet, so there is a naming contest it runs into the end of the month to name the little guy. Whoever wins the contest gets a 50,000 yen gift certificate for the Tokyu department store! Of course you know I'm going to try my best!










Just off to the right is the rest of the display. On the video, they are showing clips and pictures of the old Tokyu interurban service that used to run off until the late 60's.


----------



## orulz

That might be the awesomest mascot I've ever seen...


----------



## starrwulfe

*Tokyu begin information campaign to alert passengers on through servicing for next year*









These posters just started rolling out across the entire Toyoko line as of this weekend. The date mark 16 2013 is prominently shown. What interested me though is the fact that in the lower right hand corner in Japanese it says "from every station you can get as far as Ikebukuro". I wonder this mean that even local trains will not turn around and shibuya station. well we have 6 more months to go so I guess we will find out a little bit before then when the schedules are published


----------



## starrwulfe

*Tokyu and Tokyo Metro begin using each other's trains IN REVENUE SERVICE!*

This is what I was waiting for, and I almost missed it! 
This past Saturday, a Tokyo Metro 11004F, an 8-car train began running in revenue service on the full Tokyu Toyoko line. At the same time, Tokyu #5157F began running in revenue service between Wako-shi and Shibuya as a local train. This is the start of what will be many runs with different equipment to train train crews in preparation for the opening of thru-service operations March 16, 2013. 

_Tokyo Metro Fukutoshin train on the Tokyu Toyoko line_









Here's 10104F just hanging out at the Motosumiyoshi Yard waiting to be put into service.









Now here's the sight we'll only see for the next 6 months-- A Tokyo Metro train pulling into the current Tokyu Toyoko line Shibuya Terminal. Remember, after March 16th, 2013, they'll be stopping downstairs on the B5 level, and this terminal will be torn down for the building of a new Shibuya Station complex. This train ran as an express from Motomachi-Chukagai. 









It appears EVERYONE was very interested in getting this shot!!

















The monitors on the inside that show train route information aren't programmed yet, but there's a Toyoko line map here, and the conductors do a great job of letting you know where you are... Also all the ads are Tokyu ads, not Tokyo Metro provided ones... This is definitely a Tokyu run test train.









This is how I know they're doing this for a while-- On the Toyoko line, the 5th car is the Lady's Car during rush-hour express runs. On the other lines in the Fukutoshin network, its car #1. They'll have to deal with that before March, but for now, 10604 is for the ladies while running on the Toyoko line. 


Here's 2 more sights you'll never see after March 2013:









Here at Jiyuugaoka station on the outbound platform. On the left you have a Tokyu 9000 series train running express. On the right, our Toyko Metro 10000 series train running as a local. After March, no 9000 series trains will be found on the Toyoko line since they can't support the TASC and ATC equipment in the subway. 









And here at Kikuna station, you have our 10000 series on the right still headed to Motomachi, and on the left theres a Tokyo Metro Hibiya line 03 series that is headed inbound to Naka-Meguro as a local, then will shunt onto the Hibiya line subway from there. As Quashlo stated earlier, and I confirmed with Tokyu staff, they'll be no more Hibiya line thru-routes past Naka-Meguro. However, the Hibiya line has an increased Tobu Skytree line thru-service schedule now. Most trains aren't ending at Kita Senju and travel all the way up to Tobu Doubutsuen as locals on that line.

_ Tokyu Toyoko train on the Tokyo Metro Fukutoshin line _









Here we have Tokyu #5155F from the Toyoko line running in Fukutoshin line service at Kotake-Mukaihara station. It's 8 cars long, so it's only running as a local now, and only between Shibuya and Wako-shi stations. No jumping onto the Seibu Yurakucho or Tobu Tojo lines for now.









Tokyo Metro got the passenger information monitors running, and all current information is shown, just like the 10000 series would show it. The left "ToQ-vision" monitor just shows advertisements, but for now just says "Thanks for riding the train today" in Japanese--just like what you see under my avatar!









This is Ikebukuro station's screen. Notice not only is it showing the routes for the subway lines (circles) but now it shows the new Tobu Tojo line <TJ> and Seibu Ikebukuro line <SI> icons as well. 









Of course here at Shibuya station, the Tokyu Toyoko <TJ> and Den'en-Toshi <DT> are shown too.









Car 5555 is the 5th car on this train, and on the Toyoko line, it'd be the Ladie's Car. (notice the square outline underneath the car # where the sign would be) But since it's running as a Tokyo Metro train...








It's been moved to car #1. (look in the window.)

I'm looking forward to when they start putting the Tobu and Seibu line trains in revenue services, and especially the "old-school" Tokyo Metro 7000 series trains on the Toyoko line. Also, I think it's cool when I can finally ride one of the new Tokyu 4000-5050 trains out to Shiki in 10-car formation.


----------



## starrwulfe

_Tokyo Metro 10104F at Tokyu's Jyuugaoka station_




Notice the headsign-- Motomachi-Chukagai. they need bigger signs!!

_Tokyu 5155 all over the Tokyo Metro Fukutoshin line_




Tokyu 5050 series trains don't try to jumble the Japanese and English destinations on the same sign, they flip between the two every few seconds.


----------



## quashlo

*Development plan for Shakujii Kōen takes shape after station elevation completed*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2012/10/24/088/



> 西武鉄道と西武プロパティーズは、駅の高架化が完了した西武池袋線石神井公園駅周辺における開発計画の概要をこのほど発表した。「住んでいてよかった街、住んでみたくなる街へ」をテーマに、線路で分断されていた街と街をつなぐほか、東口・西口改札や南北通路の整備により、駅と街をつなぐ内容になっている。
> 
> 今回発表された計画によれば、鉄道の高架化および来年3月からの西武池袋線と東急東横線・横浜高速鉄道みなとみらい線などとの相互直通運転によって人の流れが活発化することを見越し、駅周辺を段階的に整備するという。
> 
> 2013年度には、スーパーマーケットを中心とする複合商業施設「こだわりマーケットプレイス」、歩道に沿ってカフェやレストランが集まる「お散歩ショッピングゾーン」、地域の団らんの場となる「地域コミュニティゾーン」を設ける。2014年度以降、生活支援施設や各種店舗、賃貸住宅などを順次整備。開発計画の完了は2015年度を予定している。
> 
> 「こだわりマーケットプレイス」イメージ(写真左)と「お散歩ショッピングゾーン」イメージ(同右)


----------



## quashlo

*Niigata Kōtsū proposes extending planned BRT to Aoyama Station*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/niigata/news/20121024-OYT8T01244.htm



> 新潟市が２０１４年度までに公設民営方式で導入する予定のＢＲＴ（バス高速輸送システム）について、同市は２４日、第１提案権を持つ新潟交通の提案書を公開した。新潟市が２月に発表した基本方針では、新潟駅―白山駅を第１期導入区間としていたが、同社は距離がほぼ２倍となる西区の青山駅までの運行を提案した。
> ＢＲＴのイメージ図（新潟市提供）
> 
> 提案書によると、〈１〉ＢＲＴが高頻度、高速で走る幹線〈２〉幹線の各駅と郊外とを結ぶ支線〈３〉ＪＲなど他の交通機関に接続するフィーダー線の３種類に分け、中心部で重複していたバス運行をＢＲＴで代替し、余った台数で支線やフィーダー線の運行本数を増やす。
> 
> ＢＲＴと同じ区間を走るバスは１５路線２０８８便から４路線７２３便に減らすが、ＢＲＴと接続するバスは２路線１７０便から１３路線１８８７便に増やす。廃止路線は２路線１６便で、新規路線は３路線２４０便としている。
> 
> 青山駅までの運行は、青山駅で自家用車から乗り換えるための駐車場用地確保が容易であることなどを理由として挙げている。市民の意見を３０日まで募集し、第２回の審査委員会で検討する。
> 
> ＢＲＴのイメージ図（新潟市提供）


Niigata Kōtsū, which has preferential bidding rights to operate the BRT, recommended revising the original plan, which called for an alignment between Niigata Station and Hakusan Station. Instead, they want to extend It past Hakusan to Aoyama, where they think it may be easier to establish park-and-ride facilities. Their proposal calls for streamlining service on the BRT trunk and shifting the surplus buses to branch lines connecting to the BRT and feeder lines connecting to JR and other transit services.

The 15 lines and 2,088 trips currently running on the BRT alignment would be reduced to 4 lines and 723 trips, but buses connecting to the BRT would increase from 2 lines and 170 trips to 13 lines and 1,887 trips. Two lines and 16 trips would be eliminated, while 3 new lines and 240 new trips would be established.


----------



## quashlo

*Two alternatives for proposed Fukui Railway extension at Fukui Station*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/fukui/20121025/CK2012102502000010.html



> 福井市中央一丁目の駅前電車通りに乗り入れている福井鉄道駅前線（通称ヒゲ線）について、市はＪＲ福井駅西口広場まで約百五十メートル延伸させる二つのルート案をまとめた。市は交通シミュレーションで、延伸による交通渋滞の影響は「わずか」と結論付けた。十一月末までに最終案を決定する。
> 
> ヒゲ線延伸は電車、バス、タクシーなど公共交通を一カ所に集め利便性を高めるのが狙い。延伸方法は、スクランブル交差点を左折して西口広場に乗り入れる「左折案」と、再開発ビル北側に隣接する屋根付き広場に沿って入る「直進案」がある。整備費は四億円を見込む。
> 
> 左折案は屋根付き広場とバスやタクシーの乗降所がある交通広場とが分断されないという利点があるが、カーブするため電車の車両に負担がかかる。直進案は屋根付き広場が利用しやすくなるが、広場のレイアウト変更が必要になるなど、一長一短があるという。
> 
> 延伸をめぐっては、道路の渋滞発生を懸念する地元商店街が反対しているのを受けて、市は外部業者に交通シミュレーションを委託し、延伸の影響を試算していた。
> 
> 関係者によると、周辺の交通には路線バスが西口広場へ乗り入れる影響の方が大きく、ヒゲ線延伸の影響はわずかとの結果が出た。市は、周辺交差点の混雑は増すが「交通処理は十分可能」と結論付けたという。
> 
> 二案とも、延伸のためヒゲ線が横切るスクランブル交差点のすぐ西側の丁字路にも信号機を新設、電車の通過時間を四十秒と設定する計画。スクランブル交差点は廃止する。
> 
> 市は、識者らでつくる「福井駅西口全体空間デザイン専門家会議」などの意見を踏まえ、十一月中に延伸計画を決める。


----------



## quashlo

*Niigata Kōtsū proposes extending planned BRT to Aoyama Station*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/niigata/news/20121024-OYT8T01244.htm



> 新潟市が２０１４年度までに公設民営方式で導入する予定のＢＲＴ（バス高速輸送システム）について、同市は２４日、第１提案権を持つ新潟交通の提案書を公開した。新潟市が２月に発表した基本方針では、新潟駅―白山駅を第１期導入区間としていたが、同社は距離がほぼ２倍となる西区の青山駅までの運行を提案した。
> ＢＲＴのイメージ図（新潟市提供）
> 
> 提案書によると、〈１〉ＢＲＴが高頻度、高速で走る幹線〈２〉幹線の各駅と郊外とを結ぶ支線〈３〉ＪＲなど他の交通機関に接続するフィーダー線の３種類に分け、中心部で重複していたバス運行をＢＲＴで代替し、余った台数で支線やフィーダー線の運行本数を増やす。
> 
> ＢＲＴと同じ区間を走るバスは１５路線２０８８便から４路線７２３便に減らすが、ＢＲＴと接続するバスは２路線１７０便から１３路線１８８７便に増やす。廃止路線は２路線１６便で、新規路線は３路線２４０便としている。
> 
> 青山駅までの運行は、青山駅で自家用車から乗り換えるための駐車場用地確保が容易であることなどを理由として挙げている。市民の意見を３０日まで募集し、第２回の審査委員会で検討する。
> 
> ＢＲＴのイメージ図（新潟市提供）


Niigata Kōtsū, which has preferential bidding rights to operate the BRT, recommended revising the original plan, which called for an alignment between Niigata Station and Hakusan Station. Instead, they want to extend It past Hakusan to Aoyama, where they think it may be easier to establish park-and-ride facilities. Their proposal calls for streamlining service on the BRT trunk and shifting the surplus buses to branch lines connecting to the BRT and feeder lines connecting to JR and other transit services.

The 15 lines and 2,088 trips currently running on the BRT alignment would be reduced to 4 lines and 723 trips, but buses connecting to the BRT would increase from 2 lines and 170 trips to 13 lines and 1,887 trips. Two lines and 16 trips would be eliminated, while 3 new lines and 240 new trips would be established.


----------



## quashlo

*Sōtetsu Group accelerates entry into central Tōkyō market*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/121025/kng12102508000000-n1.htm



> 相模鉄道と東京急行電鉄との相互乗り入れ工事が１０月に認可され、相鉄グループが東京進出を加速させている。相鉄は首都圏の主要私鉄の中で唯一東京に乗り入れていなかったが、ＪＲ東日本との相互直通も含め２ルートで都心に直通。沿線開発への期待も高まる。
> 
> 相鉄は平成２７年にＪＲ東日本と、３１年に東急との相互乗り入れを予定。ＪＲ直通は相鉄線西谷駅（横浜市保土ケ谷区）とＪＲ東海道貨物線横浜羽沢駅（神奈川区）間に２・７キロの連絡線を新設し、東急直通は横浜羽沢駅と東急東横線日吉駅（港北区）間に約１０キロの連絡線を敷設する。二俣川駅（旭区）から新宿駅への所要時間は１５分短縮の４４分と「利便性アップで沿線に住む人が増える」（相鉄）。二俣川駅では駅前再開発も計画中だ。
> 
> 東京進出の“先兵”がホテル事業だ。１１月に都内の２ホテルを東京電力子会社から取得。現在の９軒から５０軒超に拡大しグループの中核事業に育てる。沿線の宅地開発がほぼ終了する一方、都内の賃貸マンションやオフィス事業にも力を注ぐ。都内の物件は採算も良く、すでに都心で２棟のオフィスビルを取得。食品スーパー・相鉄ローゼンの本格展開も視野に入れる。
> 
> 成長基盤を都内に求める背景には沿線住民の高齢化がある。沿線の旭区は横浜市内でも最も高齢化が進むエリアだ。「神奈川のローカル私鉄」のイメージから脱皮し、ブランド力を上げるとともに、若い世代に魅力的な街作りを進めることが課題になっている。


Sōtetsu traditionally has its roots in the Yokohama area, and it’s one of the only major / semi-major private railways in the Greater Tōkyō area that doesn’t have direct access to a central Tōkyō terminal. With the opening of the Sōtetsu–JR Link and Sōtetsu–Tōkyū Link on the horizon, the railway is now looking to expand its brand presence in central Tōkyō, starting with the hospitality and real estate businesses (it’s already acquired two hotels and two office buildings in central Tōkyō).


----------



## fieldsofdreams

quashlo said:


> Niigata Kōtsū proposes extending planned BRT to Aoyama Station
> http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/niigata/news/20121024-OYT8T01244.htm
> 
> Niigata Kōtsū, which has preferential bidding rights to operate the BRT, recommended revising the original plan, which called for an alignment between Niigata Station and Hakusan Station. Instead, they want to extend It past Hakusan to Aoyama, where they think it may be easier to establish park-and-ride facilities. Their proposal calls for streamlining service on the BRT trunk and shifting the surplus buses to branch lines connecting to the BRT and feeder lines connecting to JR and other transit services.
> 
> The 15 lines and 2,088 trips currently running on the BRT alignment would be reduced to 4 lines and 723 trips, but buses connecting to the BRT would increase from 2 lines and 170 trips to 13 lines and 1,887 trips. Two lines and 16 trips would be eliminated, while 3 new lines and 240 new trips would be established.


Oooh, it looks like bus services in Japan are determined by number of trips rather than how frequent bus services are. So I wanna know these:

- 4 lines and 723 trips. Is that 723 trips cumulative (round-trip) or separate one-way trips?
- What are the operating times for such buses, and if we translate that to "every x minutes", how many minutes would that translate to for every bus?
- is Niigata Kōtsū a government- or privately-owned transportation company? If such, how can it provide a high number of trips compared to its counterparts here in the US?


----------



## quashlo

fieldsofdreams said:


> - 4 lines and 723 trips. Is that 723 trips cumulative (round-trip) or separate one-way trips?


This is one-way trips. So, assuming that each trip in one direction has a corresponding trip in the other direction, that's about 362 roundtrips.



fieldsofdreams said:


> - What are the operating times for such buses, and if we translate that to "every x minutes", how many minutes would that translate to for every bus?


Japanese bus services tend to have a lot of interlining, branching, short-trippers, special services, etc., and the schedules aren't necessarily on uniform headways (both within a single line or across multiple lines running on the same street), so it's a bit more complicated to answer your question.

But you can look at the map of their inner-city bus services and check out the schedules:
http://www.niigata-kotsu.co.jp/noriai/map_chuushin.pdf
http://www.niigata-kotsu.co.jp/noriai/rosenichiran.shtml



fieldsofdreams said:


> - is Niigata Kōtsū a government- or privately-owned transportation company? If such, how can it provide a high number of trips compared to its counterparts here in the US?


Privately-owned. As for your second question, I'm not entirely certain that it's grossly more that what a similar city in the U.S. might provide... It all depends on what kind of city we're talking about.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Ah, interesting. That must equate to quite a lot of trips per day then. And I would presume their main "hub" would be Niigata's main railway station (unless it chooses another railway station in the city).


----------



## laishenshe

*yishunbike*

The National Interscholastic Cycling Association (NICA), a youth development organization governing high school mountain biking in the United States, announced Arizona, New York and Tennessee as the three newest states in its high school cycling program at a press conference during the annual Interbike trade show in Las Vegas on Thursday.

Doug Selee, executive director of NICA, said, "We are pleased to welcome the Arizona,carbon bicycleNew York and Tennessee leagues into the flourishing NICA community. The three new league directors bring with them a great passion for mountain biking and youth development. Moving forward, our national NICA team will provide training and support as they prepare for their inaugural seasons in 2013."

These new leagues represent a major step toward ICAbike01 NICA's mission of bringing high school mountain biking coast to coast by 2020.

The Arizona league adds to the NICA activity in southwestern USA,carbon wheels bicycle while the Tennessee and New York leagues create substantial east coast footprints and will help develop future leagues in their respective regions.

Mike Perry, director of the Arizona league, said, "We look forward to working with NICA to bring organized high school mountain bike racing to Arizona. Our state affords diverse venue opportunities, from Sonoran desert landscapes to forested regions, all with ample infrastructure to support racing."

Jason Cairo, director of the New York league, carbon bicycle framessaid, "I am passionate about getting kids on bikes, so the opportunity to partner with NICA is huge for us in New York. The journey is already beginning for our coaches and we will be on fire and ready for our spring 2013 races."

Katherine Williams, director of the Tennessee league, said, "When living in California, some of my favorite memories are coaching with the NorCal league. After moving back to Tennessee to open a bicycle shop, I was thrilled to learn that Tennessee could have a program just like NorCal and that others here had a similar goal. High school cycling is truly becoming a National movement!"

cross season


----------



## quashlo

*Itōchū signs agreement with Ukrainian railcar manufacturer to provide electrical equipment for Kiev Subway trains*
http://www.itochu.co.jp/ja/news/2012/1210262.html



> 伊藤忠商事株式会社（本社：東京都港区、代表取締役社長：岡藤正広、以下「伊藤忠商事」）は、ウクライナの大手鉄道車両メーカーであるクリュコフ社（Kryukovsky Railway Car Building Works、所在地：ウクライナ国クレメンチュック市、社長：Mr. Evgeniy Khvorost、以下「クリュコフ」）との間で、三菱電機株式会社、富士電機株式会社など日本製機器を中心とした地下鉄車両95両分の電気品及びブレーキシステムの機器供給契約を2012年10月25日に締結致しました。契約金額は約41百万ユーロ（約42億円）であり、来年6月より順次納入致します。
> 
> 本契約で納入される機器は、キエフ市営地下鉄公団（以下「キエフメトロ」)とクリュコフとの間で締結された95両の地下鉄改造車両納入契約に基づきクリュコフが納入する地下鉄車両に搭載されることになります。
> 
> 本件は、独立行政法人新エネルギー・産業技術総合開発機構（以下「NEDO」）とウクライナ環境投資庁（以下「SEIA」）が交わしたGIS（グリーン投資スキーム）(※)に関する契約に基づく事業として実施され、鉄道車両向けとしては初の導入となるものです。　SEIAに対してNEDOが支払った温室効果ガス排出枠（AAU)購入代金が本契約代金の支払に充当されます。
> 
> キエフメトロは製造後40～50年を経過する旧ソ連製地下鉄車両を多く保有しており、その更新が急務となっています。本件により既存の直流駆動車両がVVVFインバータ制御の交流駆動車両に更新され、回生電力の利用と相俟って電力消費量が約35％削減されます。伊藤忠商事は日本の最新技術を導入することにより車両寿命を延ばすとともに、電力消費量及びそれに伴うCO2排出量の削減を実現させウクライナの省エネルギー政策の発展に貢献して参ります。
> 
> ※GIS：（Green Investment Scheme）
> 京都議定書第17条に基づく排出量取引のうち、AAU等の移転に伴う資金を温室効果ガスの排出削減その他環境対策を目的に使用するという条件の下で行う、国際的な排出量取引のこと。


Mitsubishi Electric will provide the propulsion and train control equipment, while Fuji Electric will provide the auxiliary power equipment.


----------



## quashlo

*“Grand Shinjuku Station” takes shape above JR tracks*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFK2402R_V21C12A0000000/



> １日の利用者が約340万人と日本一多い新宿駅で、大工事が進んでいる。南口では線路の上に人工地盤を設け、改札や広場、タクシーやバス乗り場を備えたターミナルができる。商業施設のある高層ビルも建設予定だ。誕生から127年、転機を迎えた新宿駅のこれからと、秘めた歴史を探った。
> 
> ■改札・広場・停車スペース備えた新駅舎
> 
> ＪＲ新宿駅の南口改札を出ると、目の前に工事中の建物が見えてきた。かつて正面にはっきりと見えていたＮＴＴドコモ代々木ビルは、特徴的な尖塔（せんとう）部分が少し見えるだけ。南口の風景はこの数年で大きく変わっていた。この武骨な建物はいったい何なのか。
> 
> 「駅と広場、交通拠点を兼ね備えた新駅舎です。交通結節点と呼んでいます」。国土交通省東京国道事務所の泉達也・新宿プロジェクト調整官が解説する。
> 
> 泉調整官によると駅舎は４階まであり、１階がＪＲのホームと連絡通路、２階が改札となる。２階には駅施設と歩行者広場が整備され、サザンテラスや甲州街道（国道20号）、ＪＲ南口改札とフラットでつながる。
> 
> ３階はタクシーや一般車が乗り入れ、４階に高速路線バスの乗降スペースができる。タクシーは40台超、一般車も10台以上が乗り降りできるようになる。バスは30台ほど待機できるという。これらはすべて、2016年春の完成を見込んでいる。
> 
> 泉さんに内部を案内してもらった。中に入るとよくわかるが、既に建物の骨格はできあがっている。甲州街道から分岐する車路もその骨組みはできていた。確かに人と車がスムーズに流れるように設計されている。
> 
> ■交通結節点の上にも建物　ホールや子育て支援施設に
> 
> 交通結節点の４階部分に立って周囲を見渡すと、すぐ目の前に基礎工事が行われている場所があった。この部分はどうなるのだろう。泉さんに聞くと、ＪＲ東日本のビルができるらしい。どんなビルになるのか、同社に尋ねてみた。
> 
> 「地上33階、高さ170メートルの複合ビルになります」。担当者が答えてくれた。「新南口ビル（仮称）」といい、１階から５階部分には商業施設、上層階はオフィスとなる。ビルの完成は交通結節点と同じく2016年春を予定しているという。
> 
> 同社は交通結節点の上にも３層の建物を計画している。「席数300ほどの多目的ホールや子育て支援施設などを検討中」とのことだった。
> 
> 現在、甲州街道の南側にはＪＲの改札が２カ所ある。サザンテラス口と新南口だ。これらの改札は交通結節点完成後はどうなるのか。
> 
> 「サザンテラス口はなくなり、甲州街道沿いに１カ所、新たに改札を設置する予定です。新南口は少し動きます。これらのほかにもう１カ所、新南口ビル方面にも設置する予定です」（建設工事部）
> 
> すべてが完成すれば、新宿駅周辺の人の流れが大きく変わりそうだ。
> 
> ■南口改札前、橋ができたのは大正時代
> 
> いよいよ姿を現し始めた交通結節点。そもそもの出発点は老朽化した橋の整備だった。
> 
> 南口に面した甲州街道は橋の上を走っている。改札前の交差点に立つと時々揺れるので、ここが橋の上だとわかる。道路の下はＪＲ線で、この部分は「跨（こ）線橋」と呼ばれている。
> 
> 橋が架けられたのはなんと1925年（大正14年）。80年以上も前だ。その後何度か拡幅工事を行い、現在の姿となった。
> 
> 大正年間に架けられた橋は老朽化が進み、耐震性に問題があった。そこで1990年代半ばに橋の架け替え計画が浮上。計画を進めるうち、「新宿駅周辺の問題をまとめて解決する大規模整備の話に発展した」（国土交通省東京国道事務所の泉調整官）という。
> 
> 当時、新宿駅周辺ではいくつかの課題があった。「橋の老朽化」「狭い歩道」「タクシーやトラック、一般車の停車による渋滞とそれがもたらす交通事故」「点在する路線バスの停留所」などだ。これらを一気に解決するアイデアが交通結節点の新設だったのだ。
> 
> 巨大な人工地盤を、膨大な人々が行き来する駅の線路の上に築く――。2000年から始まった工事は難航を極めた。「工事ができるのは終電から始発までの３時間だけ。綿密な計画と人海戦術で乗り切った」とＪＲ東の担当者は振り返る。
> 
> 橋の架け替えは今年度中にはすべて完了する予定。かつて５メートルしかなかった歩道も８メートルに広がった。将来的には最大15メートルまで広げる計画だ。車やバスを交通結節点に誘導することで、甲州街道や地域の交通渋滞は改善する見込みだ。
> 
> ■新宿区と渋谷区にまたがる新宿駅、今後は渋谷化？
> 
> ところでこの交通結節点、住所を見ると新宿区ではなく渋谷区となっている。新宿駅なのに渋谷区とはこれいかに、と思って地図を確認してみると、甲州街道付近に区の境界線が引かれていた。ホームを見ても、16番線までのうち、埼京線や成田エクスプレスなど１番線から６番線の大半は渋谷区に属している。これまで新宿駅といえば新宿区に位置する東口や西口が中心だったが、南口がにぎわい、人が集まるようになれば、新宿駅の重心が渋谷区側に移っていくかもしれない。
> 
> それにしてもなぜ、日本を代表するターミナル駅である新宿駅が、新宿区の外れにあるのか。経緯を探るべく、新宿歴史博物館を訪れた。
> 
> 江戸時代、新宿は「内藤新宿」という江戸の外れの宿場町として知られていた。現在の四谷４丁目から新宿３丁目にかけてのエリアだ。当時はここが街の中心地だった。
> 
> 1885年（明治18年）、日本鉄道品川線（山手線の前身）が「品川―赤羽」間で開通した。このとき新宿に中間駅を設置することになった。しかし「当時、鉄道駅は嫌われていました」と学芸員の後藤理加さんは指摘する。1985年（昭和60年）に国鉄新宿駅が編さんした「新宿駅100年のあゆみ」にこんな記述がある。
> 
> 「当時は鉄道が敷かれると、街道筋の宿場の客が奪われるとか、機関車の煤（ばい）煙で田畑が荒らされるとかいわれ、各地で鉄道建設が忌みきらわれていた」
> 
> こんな理由で、町外れの何もない原っぱに駅が新設されたのだ。当時、新宿駅の利用者は１日に50人ほど。雨の日はゼロのこともあったらしい。
> 
> ■堤康次郎氏経営の遊園地があった
> 
> そんな場末の新宿駅が飛躍のきっかけをつかんだのが1889年（明治22年）。「新宿―立川」間に甲武鉄道（中央線の前身）が開通し、新宿駅が２つの路線の接続駅となった。1903年（明治36年）には市内への路面電車、1915年（大正４年）には京王電気軌道（現・京王電鉄）がそれぞれ開通し、着々とターミナル駅としての地歩を固めていった。
> 
> 新宿の地位を一気に高めたのが1923年（大正12年）の関東大震災。「被害が少なかった新宿や郊外に多くの人が移り住み、駅の利用者が増えました。ちょうどそのころ三越や伊勢丹などの百貨店も進出してきて、東口を中心に一気に開けていったのです」（後藤さん）。新宿歴史博物館では10月27日から企画展「新宿を支える企業の歴史」を予定している。
> 
> 当時の新宿には遊園地もあった。その名も「新宿園」。どんな遊園地だったのか。
> 
> 新宿歴史博物館がまとめた冊子「ステイション新宿」に詳しく載っていた。開園は1924年（大正13年）。西武グループの創始者、堤康次郎氏が設立した箱根土地（のちのコクド）が経営していたという。
> 
> 新宿園の売りは劇場や映画館で催す各種の演目で、童話劇やチャップリン主演の映画などを上映していた。しかし入場者は伸びず、1926年には閉鎖に追い込まれる。跡地は住宅地として分譲され、高級住宅街となった。現在の新宿５丁目の一角で、かつて厚生年金会館があった場所の西側だ。訪れてみると、厚年会館の跡地は空き地のままで、新宿園があったと思われる場所にはビルが立ち並んでいた。
> 
> ■40年前の「大新宿構想」、時を経て実現
> 
> 10年以上の歳月をかけて整備されてきた交通結節点。実は、40年ほど前に似たような構想が国鉄内で描かれていた。
> 
> 1975年（昭和50年）に発表された「将来の”大”新宿駅の構想」という論文がある。筆者は国鉄の調査課にいた市川政治氏。そこに構想の全貌が書かれていた（「鉄道ピクトリアル　アーカイブセレクション４　東京圏国電輸送1960～70」に再掲載）。
> 
> 構想の核は３つのターミナル。新宿駅ホームの地下に広い公共空間として整備する「北部ターミナル」。甲州街道の南側に設ける「中央ターミナル」。そして代々木駅側に位置する「南部ターミナル」だ。
> 
> ３つのターミナルは地下１階の大通路と３階に設けた人工広場でつながる。地下３階には上越新幹線など新幹線の駅を設ける。甲州街道の南側にあった貨物駅の上には30階程度の「総合交通センタービル」を建設する、というプランだった。
> 
> 中央ターミナルは交通結節点として結実した。総合交通センタービルは実現しなかったが、貨物駅の跡地にはタカシマヤタイムズスクエアができた。新幹線の新宿乗り入れは幻となったが、構想発表後、地下鉄３路線が新宿に乗り入れるなどターミナル機能は強化された。開発の方向性は変わっていない。
> 
> 1990年代半ば、甲州街道の橋の架け替え計画が浮上した際、この構想の存在が、議論の方向性に影響したのかもしれない。
> 
> 壮大な新宿駅の開発計画。次回は東口と西口で進み始めた計画を追う。（河尻定）
> 
> ＪＲ新宿駅の南口（左）と建設が進む交通結節点（右）。中央を走る甲州街道の整備は最終段階を迎えている
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 交通結節点の完成イメージ図（国土交通省東京国道事務所提供）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 交通結節点は新宿駅の南口改札正面にある。正面奥に見える尖塔がＮＴＴドコモ代々木ビル
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 歩道橋から交通結節点を望む。左奥に見えるのがタカシマヤタイムズスクエア
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 上空から見た交通結節点。右手前がタカシマヤタイムズスクエア（国土交通省東京国道事務所提供）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 交通結節点の４階から眺めると、甲州街道が橋の上にあることがよくわかる。車路は甲州街道から分岐する形で高島屋方面へ進み、高島屋の手前で交通結節点側に曲がる。車路の手前は工事が進むＪＲ新南口ビル
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ＪＲ新南口ビルのイメージ（ＪＲ東日本提供）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 南口改札前の歩道は以前より広くなった。将来的にはさらに広がり、15メートルほどになる見込み
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 市川政治「将来の”大”新宿駅の構想」より抜粋（「鉄道ピクトリアル　アーカイブセレクション４　東京圏国電輸送1960～70」に再掲載）


----------



## quashlo

CNN has a short video that offers an interesting look behind the scenes at a Yamanote Line conductor as she clocks in for the day and gets ready to take her run:
http://www.cnn.com/2012/10/26/world/asia/tokyo-travel-subway/index.html

It’s the first video (“High-tech rail maintains traditions”).


----------



## Equario

quashlo said:


> *Itōchū signs agreement with Ukrainian railcar manufacturer to provide electrical equipment for Kiev Subway trains*
> http://www.itochu.co.jp/ja/news/2012/1210262.html
> 
> 
> Mitsubishi Electric will provide the propulsion and train control equipment, while Fuji Electric will provide the auxiliary power equipment.


Decent news :cheers: Looking forward to see new modernized trainsets.


----------



## Equario

del


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Itōchū signs agreement with Ukrainian railcar manufacturer to provide electrical equipment for Kiev Subway trains


Good to see Japanese firms going after the railway market in Eastern Europe/former Soviet Bloc areas- a lot of potential there with much older stock in need of replacement or refurbishment.


----------



## Equario

k.k.jetcar said:


> Good to see Japanese firms going after the railway market in Eastern Europe/former Soviet Bloc areas- a lot of potential there with much older stock in need of replacement or refurbishment.


There were some talks and rumors to order Japanese subway trainsets fro Kyiv subway, but nothing came out of this.


----------



## quashlo

*Kintetsu proposes making Yu-no-Yama Line stations unstaffed*
http://mytown.asahi.com/mie/news.php?k_id=25000001210270001



> 近鉄が、四日市市と菰野町を結ぶ湯の山線の６駅を今年度中に無人化する計画を立て、関係自治体に伝えていることが２６日、わかった。全１０駅のうち７駅が、駅員のいない無人駅となる。無人駅では防犯対策を含む安全管理が課題となるが、同市では近鉄内部（うつべ）・八王子線の存廃問題も浮上しており、さらに波紋が広がりそうだ。
> 
> 湯の山線は、近鉄四日市駅と観光地の湯の山温泉駅を結ぶ単線で、１５・４キロ。これまで同町の大羽根園駅だけが無人駅だった。
> 
> 計画によると、同市内の中川原、伊勢松本、伊勢川島、高角の４駅と同町内の菰野、中菰野の２駅が無人化される。
> 
> 近鉄の県内の無人駅は２６日現在、３０駅。近鉄は２０１０年に１４年度までの経営計画をまとめ、原則として１日の乗降客が３千人を下回る各地の駅でさらに無人化を進めてきた。
> 
> 県内では今年度、湯の山線が対象で、無人化する駅の１日の乗降客（１０年１１月９日、近鉄調査）は、１０２０（中菰野駅）～２４４７人（菰野駅）。近鉄は、近鉄四日市駅と連絡がとれるインターホンのほか、自動改札機や券売機のトラブルに対応するための遠隔操作カメラを設置するという。
> 
> 無人化に国の許認可は必要ない。鉄道各社の経営合理化で全国的に増えており、駅の安全管理を自治体が担う例もみられる。
> 
> 一方、近鉄は、年間３億円の赤字が続く同市内の内部・八王子線（全７キロ）を２０１５年度中にＢＲＴ（バス高速輸送システム）に転換したい考えを同市に示しているが、同市は鉄道の維持を強く求め、議論は平行線となっている。（嶋田圭一郎）


Cost-cutting measure…
Earlier this year, they also proposed abandoning their super-narrow-gauge Utsube / Hachiōji Lines (762 mm) and converting it to bus service.


----------



## quashlo

*IC card debuts on Nagano City buses*
http://www.shinmai.co.jp/news/20121028/KT121027SJI090002000.php



> 長野市内の路線バスの運賃を自動精算できるＩＣカード「ＫＵＲＵＲＵ（くるる）」の運用が２７日、始まった。運用する市公共交通活性化・再生協議会事務局の市交通政策課によると、交通機関で使う地域限定のＩＣカードは県内で初めて。利用した人には好評だったが、カードの存在を知らない乗客もおり、同課は「市の広報などを通じて普及を図りたい」としている。
> 
> 「くるる」は長電バス（長野市）とアルピコ交通（松本市）が長野市内で運行する路線バスと、中心市街地循環バス「ぐるりん号」で使える。事前にカードに入金しておき、乗降時に読み取り機に触れて運賃を払う。料金表をその都度確認せずに済み、小銭を用意する必要がない。
> 
> 長野駅前から「くるる」を使って乗車した同市稲里町中氷鉋の会社員竹田由記子さんは「どんな感じか不安だったけれど、カードをかざせばいいので簡単。お金で払うよりも楽」と便利さを実感した様子。
> 
> 一方、長野駅前でバスを待つ市民からは「カードのことを知らなかった」「どこで買えるのか分からない」といった声も聞かれた。
> 
> カードは、同市問御所町の複合施設「ＴＯｉＧＯ（トイーゴ）」内の窓口や、バス会社の営業所（一部を除く）などで販売している。


Accepted on Nagaden Bus (bus services operated by Nagano Electric Railway) and Alpico Kōtsū bus routes within Nagano City. Perhaps we’ll eventually see this expand to Nagaden’s rail network.


----------



## starrwulfe

*Tōkyū Toyoko Line/Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line connection
(end of October 2012 edition)*

As I type this, there's 138 days to go before the start of service for Tokyu and Tokyo Metro trains (along with Seibu and Tobu) to start interlining; and a lot of things are starting to become very noticeable along the Toyoko line here in Yokohama... But let's start at Shibuya Station!

_Shibuya Station_









These are the middle tracks that were previously covered up by a false floor; you'll notice in this picture that the overhead "3rd rail" has been constructed and all the platform doors are installed as well.









Here is a close-up of the sign that shows stopping mark for 8 car trains...the top diamond will get a "10" mark soon I believe. 









Looking towards the Yokohama (south) side of the station, the last 40 meters of platform is still closed to customers while they finish installing platform doors. and work on the wall and floor treatments. These middle tracks will be able to handle 10 car trains, contradicting an earlier idea I had about the middle tracks servicing 8 car trains only. If that's so then...









...what are they going to use these extra sets of platform doors on the outer tracks for then? 12 car trains? I'm guessing they'll have different stopping patterns for different trains to prevent crowding-- much like what is seen in Nagoya's Meitetsu Nagoya station. Trains there max out at 8 cars but there's 2 tracks serving 2 side platforms and an island platform that are long enough to hold 2 trains. Riders cue up to marked sections on the platforms depending on what route they're waiting for and the train pulls into that section only to board those riders. Perhaps this is what will happen at Shibuya? Only my guess for now. Also note the stairs going up; there's an unopened B4 level and part of the B3 level behind the commuter pass offices. These stairs lead there, and there will be a much bigger faregate entrance for the Hikarie building and exits 14 & 15 soon. The four turnstiles that are there now are a HUGE P.I.T.A. when rushing into the station while a trainload of people exit at the same time.









Same view, opposite track and platform. Notice the brighter (newer) wall finish. The fact that those green temporary fences are set up means us riders will be accessing this part of the platform soon...I hope!









From outside, we're looking at the pedestrian overpass from JR/Tokyo Metro Ginza line/Tokyu Toyoko line Shibuya station over Meji Dori (Avenue) and into the Hikarie Bldg. Just underneath they are constructing the new Exit #14 that will lead directly into the aforementioned ticketing plaza. The current Exit #14 (which is right next to Exit 9 for some reason) will either stay there and be re-numbered, or close...the signs in the station aren't clear. This all happens November 17th, and I'll let you know what the outcome is, since this is the exit I normally use anyway. What is clear are two things:









1. like the pedestrian bridge above it, this entrance's roof is also temporary. Once the whole above-ground station goes under construction in 2013, this will actually be located INSIDE the final structure. 

2. This access leads straight to the Hikarie ticket gates, not offset as in the current configuration.

there's also some construction going on around the south ends of the station as well... Maybe there'll be some exits there from the subway station too (badly needed since there's no crosswalks; you must use the overhead bridges in the area to cross that busy intersection...and no one likes going up just to ultimately go down...)

_Naka Meguro Station_









Seismic retrofitting is complete on the elevated sections, and they've laid concrete down on the steel platform bridge sections on the Shibuya facing side. Roof supports are also in place here. 









Yokohama facing side. Notice the inner platforms are shorter. Hibiya line trains terminate here and are only 8 cars long. They also use 18m long cars making them shorter than their 20m standard counterparts.

_Gakugei Daigaku Station_









The new roof that has been added to the extended sections also feature new lighting as well. These look like florescent tubes, but actually house LEDs. In fact, most Tokyu stations are being retrofitted in this way to LED lighting on the platforms.

_Jiyuu-ga-Oka Station_









From the "It's about time" files: the elongated sections on the Shibuya facing sides have finally received their concrete pours! The holes are for the roof supports; that should be going up and completed before the end of November at this pace.

_Musashi-Kosugi Station_

This is a HUGE project. Not only does it involve enlongating the platforms at their Shibuya facing ends (completed BTW) but also building part of a large shopping center ON TOP of the operating station. 









Tokyu is a huge Japanese conglomerate and is heavily into the retail, real-estate and construction sectors. The large 39 story tower going up is now connected to the station with a two story shopping concourse above that will link to the two new buildings to either side of the station now. 









Escalators are being installed from the platform at either end to this new upstairs ticketing area above. 

Before:








Note the flat roof... It's like they new they'd be putting a two story building up there someday...

Final render and PDF with more info:








http://goo.gl/ujMq6

Should be an awesome project when completed, and aside from the huge construction notices everywhere, travel hasn't once been disturbed as far as train services go. 

_Motosumiyoshi Depot/Yard_









The railcar inspection building is finished! 









Inside you can see some trains getting inspected as well.
The old inspection building could only handle 8 cars...and was long in the tooth--most serious train issues meant the offending set needed to be hauled to Nakatsuta Yard off the Den'en Toshi line. But those days are over it seems!

_Tsunashima Station:_









No real changes here except now the roof is complete, and lighting has been added.

_Kikuna Station:_









The Shibuya facing side of the two island platforms have now been shaped and concrete poured. In fact, on this side (Yokohama-bound) you'll notice the monitors that the conductor uses to view CCTV of the platforms has already been put into place.









Shibuya-bound side. All that's left is to place the roof and add signs, lights and a warning strip!

_...one more thing..._
It seems my buddy Nakka also spotted one of these testing along the Toyoko line too.








That's Tobu 51072F from the Tojo line. These are some of Hitachi's best work in my opinion, and shows off their "A-Train" concept completely. I like that paint scheme too--I call it the Tiger Train because of the front...


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Those images look very nice indeed! I just love the progress made at Shibuya Station for the upcoming Tokyo Metro Fukutoshin Line-Tokyu Toyoko Line connection, as well as the Tobu Tojo train. I just hope those improvements could mean much more passengers for the Fukutoshin Line, as well as more trains operating along the line, resulting in frequency increases.


----------



## mkill

orulz said:


> Next is probably going to be the Asakusa Bypass line that will connect Keikyu and Keisei/Hokuso together, allowing for express trains and direct access to the CBD near Tokyo Station.


I don't get this whole Asakusa Bypass idea. Keikyu and Keisei, who are the main beneficiaries, aren't fond of it either, and that should be a huge warning sign.

What do you get for all that money? 

Tokyo Station is already connected to the airport via Narita Express. If you walk a few meters, you can take a Sky Access direct train from Nihonbashi Station. You can take the Yamanote up to Nippori to take the Skyliner. How many people land at Narita and then need to go to Tokyo Station to take the Shinkansen? Why not go to Ueno or Shinagawa instead?

If you want to improve connections to Narita, help out West Tokyo. Going to Narita from Shinjuku is a PITA.
Oedo Line to Ueno-Okachimachi? Very long walk to Keisei Ueno.
Narita Express? Takes a huge detour and isn't cheap.
Yamanote to Nippori? Slow.
Usually, I now skip Shinjuku and take the Tozai Line to Nihonbashi, and get the Sky Access from there.

But what's up with the Sky Access trains? First, they wait for 5 mins in Narita-Yukawa, and then they wait for another 5 mins on the track!? Why are they doing this? Force people on the express? Appease taxi drivers? Drive broke-ass exchange students insane? If they'd just stop that, they'd save a lot of people a lot of time at zero investment. Unless they're dual-tracking more of that part.

The other thing I don't get is why they can't just speed up the Asakusa Line. The Shinjuku Line carries roughly the same amount of passengers, it also interlines with a big private railway, and it can do express trains just fine.
Upgrade any of the stations to two platforms so that express trains can overtake. Kura-mae would be a good candidate, built the station a few meters to the north to make changing to Oedo-Line easier. Or if you want to make east-west access easier, upgrade Asakusabashi (Chuo-Line).


----------



## quashlo

What makes you think Keikyū and Keisei are not fond of it?

Anyways, the waits on the Sky Access trains are due to a number of factors, including the need to allow the faster _Skyliner_ trains to pass or to allow opposite-direction trains to pass (Keisei only has a single track into the Airport, the other track is for JR services).

Putting in passing tracks on the Asakusa Line isn’t really a "quick fix" like you're making it out to be… It might have made sense if there were actually some four-track stations already between Oshiage and Sengakuji, but there are none. In fact, they’ve already analyzed four-tracking some of the stations, and the actual time savings are marginal, if I remember correctly, as there’s simply too many local services on the line. At some point, you’d need to do it to every other station, in which case building an entirely separate set of tracks starts to look like a better investment.

And while the Shinjuku Line may have express services, these are only during the midday, when there is actually enough capacity to do so without impacting the other services.

This is the rationale behind building the bypass.


----------



## quashlo

*New bus-only lanes likely for Yamanashi maglev station*
http://news24.jp/nnn/news8882318.html



> リニア駅とＪＲ甲府駅を結ぶ新しい交通手段について県は荒川堤防沿いにバス専用レーンを整備する案が適当だとする考えを明らかにした。１日開かれたリニア活用推進懇話会で県が示した。荒川を利用するルートはＪＲ甲府駅と甲府市大津町に建設が予定されるリニア駅を結ぶため、荒川堤防沿いにバス専用レーンを整備するもの。区間距離は７・５キロで初期投資額は１５億円、所要時間は１９分と試算している。これに対し、懇話会の出席者からは賛成する意見もあった一方、「費用がかかりすぎる」といった否定的な意見も相次いだ。県は新たな交通手段について今年中にまとめる「基本構想」の中で１つに絞る方針。


----------



## quashlo

*Departure melodies at stations become new advertising medium*
http://www.sankeibiz.jp/business/news/121101/bsd1211010501003-n1.htm



> 電車の発車メロディーを広告に利用する動きが目立ってきた。車内の中づりや液晶ディスプレーの映像など視覚に訴える広告とは異なり、音声で多くの人々に商品やサービスの魅力を伝えられ、話題づくりにもなると企業に注目されている。
> 
> 西武新宿線の高田馬場駅（東京）のホーム。発車を知らせるのは、みそメーカーのマルコメが３０年以上、テレビなどで流しているＣＭソング「マルコメ、マルコメ～」のメロディーだ。駅にいた主婦（６０）は「自然に耳に入ってくる。きょうは孫におみそ汁を作ってあげます」と話していた。
> 
> 高田馬場駅近くに東京支社を置いて約２０年のマルコメが、周辺地域との交流を深める一環として西武鉄道に提案し、１０月から始まった。
> 
> 地域振興を目的に複数の駅で人気アニメの主題歌などのメロディーを流している西武鉄道だが、広告は今回が初めてという。
> 
> 発車メロディーの広告利用が話題を呼んだのは、２０１０年夏にサントリー酒類がＪＲ新橋駅（東京）を中心に展開した「角ハイボール」キャンペーンだ。低迷するウイスキー消費のてこ入れが狙いだった。多くの飲食店を抱える新橋駅周辺を「ハイボールの聖地」と位置付け、駅構内の看板広告などを同社のもので“占拠”。１９９０年から使われてきたＣＭソング「ウイスキーが、お好きでしょ」を発車メロディーで流した。
> 
> 当時のキャンペーンを推進した塚原大輔ウイスキー部課長は「瓶からグラスに注がれる音など、ウイスキーの広告で音声は昔から使われてきた手法。ウイスキーへの郷愁を呼び覚ます効果も狙った」と振り返る。ウイスキー市場の回復とともに話題を呼んだメロディー広告はその後、都内のＪＲ渋谷駅や原宿駅にも広がった。西武鉄道以外の私鉄も利用を検討している。
> 
> 鉄道広告に詳しい電通の交通メディア部の藤井春樹さんは「音声による広告は刷り込みなどの効果が高い。鉄道会社にとっても資産を有効活用できるため、将来性がある手法だ」と期待する。
> 
> ただ、駅は公共交通機関の施設としての制約もあり、利用拡大へのハードルは高い。安全が最優先されるため、駆け込み乗車などを助長しないようメロディーや音の制限は必要。メロディーを流すのにふさわしい企業かどうかなど公共性のチェックも不可欠だ。駅の広告事業を手がけるＪＲ東日本企画は「発車メロディーの広告利用は、駅で広告キャンペーンを展開する大手企業の要望に基づく付随的なもの」と強調。個別の広告商品として無制限に開放することには慎重な姿勢をみせている。


----------



## starrwulfe

Remember when I was wondering what would happen if a major accident happened along the new Fukutoshin/Toyoko/Tojo/Seibu Ikebukuro route? How would they be able to prevent the whole line and other participating train companies from becoming off schedule? I think I found out Tuesday evening.








There was a major train accident involving a person (人民事故) somewere on the Toyoko line between Jiyuu-ga-oka and Den'en-Toshi stations that shut down service on the entire line in both directions. I happened to be aboard a Limited Express that was set to leave Shibuya outbound at 3:15 pm. The doors closed and we proceeded to leave the station and traveled to Daikanyama station and stopped. The conductor alerted us to the incident and said we were going to reverse direction and go back to Shibuya station to make sure everyone could take alternate transport. Once back at Shibuya, the PA system and signboards were saying to use the Yamanote line to Meguro station then change to the Tokyu Meguro line and head for Musashi-Kosugi and points south; that part of the Toyoko line was still in operation.

So what this probably means is that if this had happpened after next year, then trains would terminate at Shibuya on the Fukutoshin line and Musashi-Kosugi on the Toyoko line temporarily. We were given white-backed tickets to use on the JR line though so no worries in having to pay in detour situations like that. 









BTW you just gotta love the Navitime app here in Japan for smartphones. It sent me the alert right after it happened because I registered my commute pattern. Google Now also works as well with auto-loading of schedules, but no incident info...yet.


----------



## quashlo

starrwulfe said:


> accident involving a person (人民事故)


I think you mean 人身事故... 
人民事故 sounds like what happens to "the people" when they go against the will of the government in China and North Korea... Although I suppose 人身事故 also works in that situation. :lol:


----------



## quashlo

*FY2011 ridership numbers for major Tōkyō area operators*

Train-Media.net recently released its compiled FY2011 daily ridership report for the major railway operators in the Tōkyō area.

Ridership was generally down due to the effects of the earthquake and tsunami.



Code:


Line                       Total  Change
Keihin Electric Express Railway     
  Main Line            1,111,531  (1.6%)
  Airport Line           151,318  (2.2%)
  Daishi Line             67,788   0.2%
  Zushi Line              42,416  (0.9%)
  Kurihama Line          121,327  (1.8%)
  ALL LINES            1,188,739  (1.6%)
    (excluding duplicate ridership)

Tōkyō Metro 
  Ginza Line             996,244  (1.0%)
  Marunouchi Line      1,081,798  (0.7%)
  Hibiya Line          1,051,761  (2.1%)
  Tōzai Line           1,302,459  (1.5%)
  Chiyoda Line         1,104,473  (2.4%)
  Yūrakuchō Line         925,031  (0.2%)
  Hanzōmon Line          850,591  (1.0%)
  Namboku Line           447,756  (0.3%)
  Fukutoshin Line        334,172   1.2%
  ALL LINES            6,222,939  (1.3%)
    (excluding duplicate ridership)

Keisei Electric Railway
  Main Line              490,809  (1.9%)
  Higashi-Narita Line        924 (16.8%)
  Oshiage Line           128,555  (2.7%)
  Kanamachi Line          16,506  (3.7%)
  Chiba Line              39,678  (1.8%)
  Chihara Line            10,037   1.6%
  Narita Airport Line     11,812   1.6%
  ALL LINES              698,321  (2.0%)

Tōbu Railway
  Isesaki Line           832,072  (1.4%)
  Kameido Line            23,182  (1.8%)
  Daishi Line              6,622  (8.5%)
  Sano Line                3,852  (1.6%)
  Koizumi Line             2,640  (2.0%)
  Ōta Line                   169   2.7%
  Kiryū Line               3,460   2.6%
  Nikkō Line              42,202  (1.1%)
  Utsunomiya Line         11,718  (1.9%)
  Kinugawa Line            2,433 (14.4%)
  Noda Line              446,621  (0.4%)
  Tōjō Line              943,893  (1.1%)
  Ogose Line              19,170  (1.5%)
  ALL LINES            2,338,031  (1.1%)

Seibu Railway
  Ikebukuro Line         884,830  (0.8%)
  Shinjuku Line          933,056  (1.3%)
  ALL LINES            1,672,124  (1.2%)

Keiō Corporation
  Keiō Line            1,334,268  (1.1%)
  Inokashira Line        544,728  (0.6%)
  ALL LINES            1,709,703  (1.0%)

Odakyū Electric Railway
  Odawara Line         1,484,400  (0.6%)
  Enoshima Line          374,483  (0.2%)
  Tama Line               77,413  (0.4%)
  ALL LINES            1,936,296  (0.5%)

Tōkyū Corporation
  Tōyoko Line          1,114,571 (0.4%)
  Meguro Line            324,052  0.7%
  Den'en Toshi Line    1,162,575  0.0%
  Ōimachi Line           438,979  1.0%
  Ikegami Line           216,844 (0.4%)
  Tamagawa Line          141,311 (0.0%)
  Kodomo-no-Kuni Line     11,573  1.1%
  ALL LINES            2,857,321  0.0%
    (excluding duplicate ridership)

East Japan Railway Company (FY2008)      Section
  Tōkaidō Line         4,056,564  0.3%   Tōkyō - Hiratsuka
  Nambu Line             742,293  1.5%   ALL
  Tsurumi Line            44,477  0.6%   ALL
  Yokohama Line          823,389  1.0%   Higashi-Kanagawa - Hachiōji
  Negishi Line           563,893 (0.9%)  Yokohama - Ōfuna
  Yokosuka Line          186,811 (0.5%)  Ōfuna - Kurihama
  Sagami Line             93,581 (0.6%)  ALL
  Chūō Line            3,145,907 (1.1%)  Tōkyō - Takao
  Musashino Line         866,603  0.8%   ALL
  Ōme Line               286,666 (0.8%)  Tachikawa - Okutama
  Itsukaichi Line         46,600 (1.5%)  Haijima - Musashi Itsukaichi
  Hachikō Line            62,507  0.9%   Hachiōji - Ogose
  Tōhoku Line          3,423,321 (0.8%)  Tōkyō - Kurihashi
  Takasaki Line          389,162 (0.6%)  Ōmiya - Fukiage
  Kawagoe Line           146,427 (0.3%)  Ōmiya - Komagawa
  Saikyō Line            401,258  1.0%   Akabane - Ōmiya
  Jōban Line           1,131,285 (1.1%)  Nippori - Ushiku
  Narita Line             85,518 (3.2%)  Abiko - Sakura
  Narita Branch Line       9,814 (2.1%)  Narita - Kusumi
  Narita Airport Line     20,885 (1.4%)  Narita - Narita Airport
  Sōbu Line            1,725,841 (0.5%)  Tōkyō - Yachimata
  Sotobō Line            263,255 (1.0%)  Chiba - Honda
  Uchibō Line            116,373 (2.3%)  Soga - Hamano
  Keiyō Line             598,915 (0.7%)  ALL
  Yamanote Line        3,685,726 (1.1%)  Tabata - Shinagawa
  Akabane Line           766,071  0.2%   Ikebukuro - Akabane
  Sōbu Branch Line     1,141,542 (1.2%)  Kinshichō - Ochanomizu
  ALL LINES           15,220,271 (0.4%)

Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation
  Asakusa Line           605,990 (2.8%)
  Mita Line              553,538 (1.9%)
  Shinjuku Line          654,030 (1.6%)
  Ōedo Line              780,715 (1.9%)
  ALL LINES            2,279,349 (2.0%)

Sagami Railway
  Main Line              592,308 (1.3%)
  Izumino Line            96,645 (2.0%)
TOTAL                  614,236 (1.2%)


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Hmm, looks like passenger figures are heading slightly down for most lines. But what's interesting is that the Tōbu Kinagawa Line has experienced a sharp decrease in ridership, at over 14%, while Keisei Higashi-Narita Line saw a deeper drop, at over 16% and a ridership below 1,000. How come those two had a dramatic drop? And the Tobu Ōta Line has the smallest ridership, at 169: what makes that ridership so small compared to the thousands served on nearly all other lines?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> 人民事故 sounds like what happens to "the people" when they go against the will of the government in China and North Korea... Although I suppose 人身事故 also works in that situation.


Haha. Yeah, that looks like a euphemism such regimes would use to describe popular uprisings.



> So what this probably means is that if this had happpened after next year, then trains would terminate at Shibuya on the Fukutoshin line and Musashi-Kosugi on the Toyoko line temporarily.


Yes, the few times this happened on the Den'en Toshi Line when I was riding it, the procedure was to terminate through interline services, isolate the affected section, and run the remaining services on the truncated portions, typically with abbreviated schedules (some expresses downgraded to locals, cancelled or consolidate runs, etc.) This seemed to last for at least 2 or 3 hours, until the incident was cleaned up and the "dia" could be restored.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Hmm, looks like passenger figures are heading slightly down for most lines. But what's interesting is that the Tōbu Kinagawa Line has experienced a sharp decrease in ridership, at over 14%, while Keisei Higashi-Narita Line saw a deeper drop, at over 16% and a ridership below 1,000. How come those two had a dramatic drop? And the Tobu Ōta Line has the smallest ridership, at 169: what makes that ridership so small compared to the thousands served on nearly all other lines?


The lines with the drops are all branch lines. The Kinugawa Line is dependent on tourist traffic to the Kinugawa Onsen area, and was likely affected by the earthquake last year. The Higashi Narita Line is a very short line serving a airport-related industrial zone- essentially a line to transport workers like the JR West Wadamisaki Line- ridership may drop depending on the employment situation in that area.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Ah interesting. That's like the lines I've never heard of or seen before in a typical map... Plus tourists have no idea what those lines are unless you are really into exploring each and every line. What's interesting is that the figure for the Tokyo Monorail is not shown, nor the Rinkai or the Yurikamome Lines,


----------



## starrwulfe

quashlo said:


> I think you mean 人身事故...
> 人民事故 sounds like what happens to "the people" when they go against the will of the government in China and North Korea... Although I suppose 人身事故 also works in that situation. :lol:


Oops! Yeah, 人身 not 人民. :lol:
It's campaign season over here so I think I'm too used to seeing it in hearing it that way!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ oh, so you have election campaigning there too in Yokohama, eh? Hmmm... I wonder which rail or subway line is the most crowded in there.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> I wonder which rail or subway line is the most crowded in there.


That's a good question. The data quashlo provided includes operators which have lines in the Yokohama area, including ones that have substantial traffic. Looking at just numbers for Yokohama Station, Sotetsu (which operates only in Kanagawa Pref.) appears to have the greatest number of passenger boardings, with 420,000/day, or roughly 10 times the weekday passenger numbers for the whole Caltrain system, and 40,000 more than BART weekdays. The grand total for the Sotetsu system, both the main line and Izumino Branch Line, is 614,000.


----------



## mkill

quashlo said:


> What makes you think Keikyū and Keisei are not fond of it?


Their statements on the whole thing. It's expected to be a massive 350bn Yen project, and of course they'll be asked to foot some of the bill. There are very polite ways to say "not on our money" in Japanese.

I don't see how the bypass massively increases their passenger numbers. Their main money is in commuters, not Narita airport passengers. I don't have the exact numbers but it should be around 20,000 vs. over 200,000 daily.



quashlo said:


> Anyways, the waits on the Sky Access trains are due to a number of factors, including the need to allow the faster _Skyliner_ trains to pass or to allow opposite-direction trains to pass (Keisei only has a single track into the Airport, the other track is for JR services).


i could understand one 5 minute stop to let an express pass, but two? Within a few hundred meters distance? I understand that the lane is single track between Yuzawa and the airport, but I still feel that this is bad planning or deliberate slow-down of the limited express.



quashlo said:


> Putting in passing tracks on the Asakusa Line isn’t really a "quick fix" like you're making it out to be… It might have made sense if there were actually some four-track stations already between Oshiage and Sengakuji, but there are none. In fact, they’ve already analyzed four-tracking some of the stations, and the actual time savings are marginal, if I remember correctly, as there’s simply too many local services on the line. At some point, you’d need to do it to every other station, in which case building an entirely separate set of tracks starts to look like a better investment.


But 350bn? What would it cost to quadruple-track 2-3 stations? The Inokashira Line is roughly the same length as Sengakuji - Oshiage (13km) and they manage with one quadruple station (Eifukucho).



quashlo said:


> And while the Shinjuku Line may have express services, these are only during the midday, when there is actually enough capacity to do so without impacting the other services.


An express service outside of rush hour (say, after 9am) would be fine for a big chunk of airport passengers.

Here is an even more radical idea:
Cut the Asakusa line between Sengakuji and Takanawadai. Sell the Sengakuji - Oshiage part to Keikyu and Keisei (50% each). With only two operators, things should run smoother.
For the Takanawadai - Nishi-Magome part, extend the Mita/Nanboku line about a km south from Shirokane-Takanawa (it's a terminus for half their trains snyway). Regauge the Ex-Asakusa Line parts. Create a through-service with the Ikegami Line.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

k.k.jetcar said:


> That's a good question. The data quashlo provided includes operators which have lines in the Yokohama area, including ones that have substantial traffic. Looking at just numbers for Yokohama Station, Sotetsu (which operates only in Kanagawa Pref.) appears to have the greatest number of passenger boardings, with 420,000/day, or roughly 10 times the weekday passenger numbers for the whole Caltrain system, and 40,000 more than BART weekdays. The grand total for the Sotetsu system, both the main line and Izumino Branch Line, is 614,000.


So the Sotetsu rail network must be the most crowded set of lines in Yokohama... What about the Tokyu or the Minato-Mirai 21 Lines? Are they as crowded as the Sotetsu too?


----------



## orulz

quashlo, I don't suppose you have statistics on ridership density do you? (riders/km) for all of these lines?

All those Tobu branches with small ridership are fascinating. What exactly _is_ the Ota line? I don't see it on a map.


----------



## quashlo

mkill said:


> Their statements on the whole thing


What statements? Would be best if you could cite something. Sure, there are polite ways to say "not on our money" in Japanese, but these are private businesses... Even if the project did benefit them, do you think they would necessarily go out and openly admit that? They'd be interested in getting as much public money behind the project as possible. It’s always a game of cat-and-mouse when the public and private sectors need to come together.



mkill said:


> I don't see how the bypass massively increases their passenger numbers. Their main money is in commuters, not Narita airport passengers. I don't have the exact numbers but it should be around 20,000 vs. over 200,000 daily.


The forecasted ridership for the bypass is about 220,000 passengers / day. Yes, only some of that will be airport passengers, but the remainder will be the commuters—in your words, the "main money" for Keisei and Keikyū. Anyways, in so much as airport passenger numbers at Narita and Haneda will increase in the future from increased tourism and expansion of flight slots, then it stands that both Keisei and Keikyū will want to capture as much of this demand as possible relative to their competitors (JR and Tōkyō Monorail, respectively).



mkill said:


> i could understand one 5 minute stop to let an express pass, but two? Within a few hundred meters distance? I understand that the lane is single track between Yuzawa and the airport, but I still feel that this is bad planning or deliberate slow-down of the limited express.


Yes, it's entirely feasible that you stop once at Narita Yuzawa to let a _Skyliner_ train heading in the same direction to pass, and then stop another time closer to the airport to allow a train in the opposing direction to pass. I'm not going to make the stringlines for you, but you could easily examine the Keisei / Sky Access schedules yourself.



mkill said:


> But 350bn? What would it cost to quadruple-track 2-3 stations? The Inokashira Line is roughly the same length as Sengakuji - Oshiage (13km) and they manage with one quadruple station (Eifukucho).


The goal was to get the travel times between Haneda and Narita below the 60-minute mark. Quadruple-tracking a few stations on the Asakusa Line didn't meet that goal. Unfortunately, I don't have much time to scrounge around the Web for the data, but it should be around somewhere.

Anyways, if you have reservations about the project, I suggest you read this report, first:
http://www.mlit.go.jp/common/000042654.pdf

It explains some of the rationale behind the project in fairly excruciating detail.


----------



## quashlo

fieldsofdreams said:


> So the Sotetsu rail network must be the most crowded set of lines in Yokohama... What about the Tokyu or the Minato-Mirai 21 Lines? Are they as crowded as the Sotetsu too?


Yes, I suspect Sōtetsu is probably the most crowded. The Den'en Toshi Line and Tōyoko Line are much more crowded overall, but they generally reach their highest levels of loading after they've already left Yokohama City limits.


----------



## quashlo

orulz said:


> quashlo, I don't suppose you have statistics on ridership density do you? (riders/km) for all of these lines?
> 
> All those Tobu branches with small ridership are fascinating. What exactly _is_ the Ota line? I don't see it on a map.


You should be able to calculate it yourself... The ridership is a daily average, so you can approximate to annual easily. The Ōta Line is way up in the northern extents of the Tōbu network... Tōbu's got a lot of rural lines up in Gunma and Tochigi, a nice contrast to their main lines (Tōjō and Isesaki) that are high-volume commuter / urban lines.


----------



## quashlo

Yeah, it's definitely a bit over-the-top... I'd be happy if they could even get that level of pedestrian activity there. Everytime I've walked between the station and Downtown San Jose, I can count on one hand the number of pedestrians I pass. :lol:


----------



## quashlo

Regarding “retro” trams:

Obviously, I’ll preface this by saying that I come from a city with a lot of tourists and a public transportation system that runs perhaps some of the most extensive heritage transit anywhere, but I’ll play the part of devil’s advocate a bit…

I can’t really say that the motivational forces behind the “retro” trams in Japan are all that different from the entrepreneurial genius that gave us motorized cable cars. The only real difference is that one vehicle actually still runs on rails, while the other is on tires. The non-foamer tourists will gobble it up all the same. Besides, modern “replicas” nowadays tend to fall short whether we’re talking about Japan or not… There’s a handful of such systems in the U.S. using cars built by Gomaco, and I can’t say I’m especially fond of anything that they’ve produced, although some of their products do look slightly more “authentic” than “retro” trams in Japan.

That being said, I’ll take off my devil’s advocate cap and say that they probably should have just kept the original design of the car if they didn’t want to do a more authentic renovation, since this was essentially a refurbished 600 series. I also like the Keikyū one for the same reason… It’s just a simple repaint (wrapping?), not an actual rebuild or anything. In fact, I would have preferred that they go one step further and drop the faux paneling on the doors. Unfortunately, preservation of rolling stock beyond revenue service life has never been a priority in Japan, even if you can still see plenty of older trams and trains running in smaller cities. But if they can't bother to do an authentic rebuild and don't have any original stock preserved, then I prefer the Keisei approach... Just paint it in authentic, historical liveries.  

For railfans, it’s certainly pleasing to see heritage stock in regular revenue service… Just yesterday, I had the luxury of riding original 117-year old and 98-year old streetcars, and the weekend before, I had the opportunity to ride a fully-open, 78-year old tram from Blackpool. However, I don’t think any of this would have been possible without a strong tourist base (something Kagoshima doesn’t really have) and a lot of hard work by dedicated preservationists. Meanwhile, the cable cars here are being milked for all they’re worth… Fares used to be $3 only a few years ago, but now they’re $6. :lol:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Oh yeah, I know which lines you're referring to. How come the cable cars are becoming "milking cows" for cash? And is it possible to export to San Francisco a streetcar straight from Japan?


----------



## quashlo

They already have one from Kōbe / Hiroshima, although I don't think it's ever been operated in revenue service since the original streetcar festivals in the '80s:
http://www.streetcar.org/streetcars/578-j/


----------



## quashlo

*JR West Harima Katsuhara Station*

Photo tour of this relatively new station (opened 2008.03.15) on the San’yō Main Line between Agaho and Aboshi. The San’yō Main Line tracks are at-grade, so the station has the standard elevated concourse, public passage, and platform bridge.
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_










The South Exit of the station, where new residential development is underway, along with a huge suburban shopping center (Aeon Mall Himeji Ōtsu).










North-south public passage










Ticketing entrance is a three-gate array with West Japan Railway Techsia AG50 faregates, JR West’s new standard model.










Paid-area concourse. The station has two platforms, two tracks.










The station is situated between Agaho and Aboshi, the latter being the site of a major JR West railyard and a major terminus for many of JR West’s Tōkaidō / San’yō Main Line services in the Keihanshin region. Midday service at Harima Katsuhara is only 4 tph, and the station has only about 6,700 daily exits, but since both rapid and special rapid (_shin-kaisoku_) trains stop at the station, the platform length was designed to handle 12-car trains.










Strangely, no escalator, but there is an elevator and a platform-level, air-conditioned waiting room. 










Platform-level departure boards are low-resolution three-color LEDs with only two rows. This and the lack of escalators are probably an indication that Himeji City may have been trying to cut down on costs, since this is a petition station.










North Exit


----------



## quashlo

*JR West Kiha 127 (Kiha 122) series*

This is a recently introduced JR West DMU series (entered service 2009.03.14) in conjunction with the capacity upgrades to the Kishin Line out of Himeji Station. Top speed is 100 km/h. Manufactured by Niigata Transys. Base unit is two cars—single-ended units (only one end with a cab) are designated as Kiha 127, double-ended units are designated as Kiha 122.
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_










The cab design is based on the 223-5000 series… Without knowing better, it could easily pass as one of the newer JR West EMUs on the Kansai-area urban network.










The side features yellow and orange stripes, representing yellow ears of rice and red dragonflies. These units are deployed specifically for the Kishin Line, and feature a special logo unique to the line.










Cars are two doors per side, and the seating is a mix of longitudinal and 2+1 transverse. The latter is the same seating configuration on the 223-0 and 223-2500 series inner-suburban / commuter EMUs, designed with a wider center aisle to handle rush hour standees. Fluorescent bulbs are uncovered, a simple design similar to the 321 series.



















The inner end of the cars, including the longitudinal seating, is also similar to the 321 series. The lintel above the gangway door features an LED scroll-type display.


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin Sannomiya Station construction update*

An update on one of the more interesting station-specific projects in Kansai (2012.10).
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

New stairwell and escalators at the west end of the station. To refresh our memories, this project involves a series of upgrades to this underground station, including a complex reconfiguration of the three-track layout that will move the stub track from the south side to the center of a widened island platform.










The biggest milestone in the project was completed with the conversion of the track on 2012.06.02. The center track (Track 2) is now the stub track, serving to turn back trains, while the south-side track (Track 3) now serves outbound trains for Motomachi, Nishidai, and the San’yō Electric Railway, as shown in these new departure boards.










Hanshin Namba Line trains turning back at Sannomiya now use Track 2, allowing cross-platform transfers from both directions of the Hanshin Main Line. Of course, we can always wonder why they never designed the station like this from the beginning, but they probably added the third track well after the original station opened.










Work is proceeding apace on refurbishing the existing platforms, including installation of decorative wall panels and lighting. The design needed to preserve the original arches supporting the platform-level roof, but they’ve done a pretty good job of bringing the station up to standard despite.



















Like at the newly-opened East Exit of the station, the columns on the platform level have been wrapped in brick paneling.










East end of the station, where it appears they will be expanding the platforms to eight carlengths. Currently, the maximum train length on the Hanshin Main Line is only six cars, the shortest among the major private railways in Kansai, so there may be a long-term future plan to eventually increase train length. Currently, some of the longer Namba Line / Kintetsu Nara Line trains are forced to cut cars at Amagasaki.










Rising to surface level, we see the newly-opened pedestrian bridge over the main road south of JR Sannomiya Station, National Route 2. The Hanshin Main Line follows beneath this road through central Kōbe.


----------



## quashlo

*Shin-Ōsaka Station Ōsaka Higashi Line construction update*

These are from 2012.08, two months after the last update.
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

The canopy on the new island platform looks largely complete. 










Obviously, the new platform will require a lot of changes to the track layout at the station. This is the south end of the station, closer to Ōsaka Station, where a new switch has already been delivered.










View of the new platform from the current Platforms 17 / 18. Track-laying had just begun in the last update, but the ballast is now in place and tamped. This segment looks pretty much complete.










The platform section underneath the third-floor _zairaisen_ concourse










A little bit difficult to see with the protective netting, but this is where the escalators will go.










The north end of the new platforms, closer to Kyōto Station.










Work at this end proceeded rapidly, and the platform floor and canopy are now largely complete.










Looking north










With the work proceeding so quickly, perhaps they will begin using the new platform pretty soon, even though the Ōsaka Higashi Line extension is only supposed to open in 2017 or so.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Hokkaidō Shiroishi Station*

A tour of the elevated platform bridge, public passage, and station concourse, which opened on 2011.01.30. This is an urban station on the Hakodate Main Line and Chitose Line in Sapporo, two stations away from Sapporo Station.
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_










Escalators to / from the north-south public passage. A fairly simple design at the heart, but I think the bold color choices and diversity of materials definitely helps.










Apparently, the station only has a little over 7,000 exits a day, so the amount and scale of investment, including this really wide public passage, is a bit surprising.










Station entrance along the public passage. Cold is obviously a big concern in Hokkaidō.










Ticketing entrance is a five-gate array, all equipped with Kitaca readers. Next year, passengers should be able to pass through here using any of the 10 major farecards across the country. 










Paid-area concourse, with a nice view of the tracks. With the preponderance of these types of projects, definitely makes it easier to do some railfanning on the way to / from work.










Shiroishi is a five-track station (four stopping tracks with a center passing track).










The vertical circulation is all fully-enclosed as well, and there are no benches on the platform.



















_Rapid Airport_ for Shin-Chitose










A 731 series on a sectional rapid run. This was JR Hokkaidō’s first real urban stock, with all longitudinal seating, air curtains to keep out cold air, far-infrared heating units, and button-operated “half-automatic” doors.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West to experiment with platform ropes*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/news/121114/trd12111400000019-n1.htm



> 電車の乗客がホームから転落したり、列車と接触したりするのを防ぐため、ＪＲ西日本は１３日、ロープを上下に昇降させて安全を確保する「昇降式ホーム柵」の開発を進めていると発表した。従来の可動式ホーム柵と異なり、ドア数が異なる複数の形式の車両が走る路線でも導入できるところがポイントで、今年度中に試作機を作って試験を行う予定。
> 
> 昇降式ホーム柵は、高さ約１・３メートルのポストをホームに複数設置し、間に数本のロープを張りめぐらすことで転落などを防止する。電車が到着すると、ポストが伸びてロープがドアより高い位置に上昇する仕組み。
> 
> ＪＲ西では事故防止策として、昨年３月から東西線などの一部の駅で、左右にドア部分が開く可動式ホーム柵を導入した。一方で、柵の位置が固定されるため、乗降口の位置が異なる形式の車両が走る路線では導入できなかった。
> 
> このため韓国で導入されているロープを使用した同様のホーム柵を参考にして昨秋から開発を始めた。
> 
> ＪＲ西日本が導入を検討している「昇降式ホーム柵」のロープ下降時（上）と上昇時のイメージ（ＪＲ西日本提供）


The benefits of this type of system are primarily in lower cost, simpler installation, and flexibility in handling rolling stock with different door configurations. Testing using a prototype unit will begin this fiscal year.


----------



## quashlo

*LRT plan becomes centerpiece of mayoral election battle in Utsunomiya*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/121113/tcg12111302010001-n1.htm



> 任期満了に伴う宇都宮市長選は１１日、告示され、無所属新人で学習塾経営の河内宏之氏（６２）と、無所属現職で３選を目指す佐藤栄一氏（５１）＝自民、公明推薦＝の２人が立候補した。佐藤氏がＬＲＴ（次世代型路面電車）をはじめとする公共交通網の整備を主張しているのに対し、河内氏は「多額の借金がある中で整備に３８３億円かかり、赤字が予想される」と批判。佐藤氏の２期８年の市政の評価とともにＬＲＴ導入が争点となっている。投開票は知事選、県議補選と同じ１８日。
> 
> 河内氏は１１日午前１０時から、宇都宮市鶴田町の選挙事務所で出陣式を開いた。ＬＲＴに反対する会の瀧田剛也実行委員長は「ＬＲＴありきでなく、真に市民のための公共交通の検討を」と訴え、平出工業団地の産廃処理施設建設に反対している東中久保自治会の芝弘司会長は「佐藤氏には『裁量権がない』と逃げを打たれた。市政を変えてもらいたい」。その後、河内氏は市中心部の二荒山神社前や商業施設で街頭演説を行った。
> 
> 佐藤氏は同日午前１０時から同市陽西町の護国神社前で第一声を上げた。出陣式には自民党県連と公明党県本部の幹部や、知事選に３選を目指して出馬している福田富一氏らが参加。船田元・選挙対策本部長は「この２期８年で宇都宮が元気を取り戻している。これからの４年間、佐藤氏に１００年先も栄えるまちの基礎づくりをしてほしい」と支持を呼びかけた。佐藤氏は東武宇都宮駅前や二荒山神社前など街頭で政策を訴えた。
> 
> １０日現在の有権者数は４１万４８４９人。


----------



## quashlo

*Sendai City unveils design for new City Subway Tōzai Line trains*
http://sendai.keizai.biz/headline/1291/



> 仙台市は11月13日、2015年度に開業を予定する地下鉄東西線の車両デザインを発表した。
> 
> 仙台市地下鉄東西線は、太白区の動物公園駅から若林区の荒井駅まで約13.9キロ・13駅を結ぶ路線。1987（昭和62）年に開業した地下鉄南北線に続き、仙台市交通局2本目の地下鉄路線となる。総建設費は2,735億円。2015年度の開業を目指し、トンネルなどの土木工事をはじめ駅舎の改装工事、軌道工事を進めている。
> 
> 今回発表した車両デザインのコンセプトは「自然と調和し、伊達の歴史を未来へつなぐデザイン」。車両前面には「歴史」を表現する伊達政宗公の兜の前立てと、「調和」を示す円形ラインをあしらう。車両側面上部の連続ラインは空・川・海を表す「青」を、中央部のスクエアドットは「自然や人が調和している仙台の街」を表現し、水の「青」、青葉の「緑」、街の活気や人の温かさを表す「黄」や「オレンジ」を配色。車内全体は落ち着いた雰囲気の配色にまとめ、座席には伊逹を感じさせる「紺系」、床には開放感のある明るい配色を施すという。
> 
> 車両は車輪式リニアモーター車両・2000系を採用し、4両15編成の60両を製造。2013年4月ごろから製造に着手し、2013年度中に1編成目の車両を荒井車庫へ搬入した後、試運転を始める予定。
> 
> 仙台市は11月13日、2015年度に開業を予定する地下鉄東西線の車両デザインを発表した。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 仙台市地下鉄東西線2000系車両・インテリアイメージ。南北線の車両に比べコンパクトになっている


Looks like the line color will a sky blue, in contrast to the green for the existing Namboku Line. Order is fr 15 four-car trains, with production beginning around April 2013. First train will arrive at Arai Yard in FY2013 for testing. Overall design is fairly similar to existing linear-motor mini-subways like the Green Line in Yokohama.


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki to open Japan's first one-way bicycle lanes*
http://mainichi.jp/english/english/newsselect/news/20121113p2a00m0na014000c.html



> KAWASAKI -- The municipal government here is set to strip two lanes out of a four-lane road to make space for a test of Japan's first dedicated one-way bicycle lanes.
> 
> The new 2-meter-wide lanes are scheduled to open on Nov. 14 for a two-week trial, and traverse a rail underpass that has seen some serious accidents in recent years. A July survey of the 200-meter-long section that includes the underpass counted an average of 3,500 bicycles every weekday between 7 a.m. and 7 p.m. -- congestion made more dangerous as cyclists, many riding against the direction of traffic, pick up speed going downhill.
> 
> In one head-on bicycle collision in May this year, a housewife suffered severe head trauma leading to her death about 20 days later. The female university student on the other end of the accident, who'd been riding against traffic, was sent to the Family Court on suspicion of negligence resulting in death. In a 2008 incident, a male cyclist traveling on the sidewalk exchanged angry words with a pedestrian he'd grazed while passing. The cyclist was killed when the pedestrian pushed him over.
> 
> City staff are now informing locals about the new lanes, which will also be separated from vehicle traffic by guard rails and marked by new one-way bike lane signs. Under the Road Traffic Law, cyclists are obliged to use bike lanes where available, and revised National Police Agency rules on road signage released last year allowed for one-way bike lane signs.
> 
> The Kawasaki Municipal Government, citing concerns that the removal of two vehicle lanes may cause traffic problems, will also monitor local traffic flow during the trial period. If, however, no serious problems emerge during the 14 days, the city plans to make the bike lanes permanent.
> 
> A stretch of road near JR Kawasaki Station in Kawasaki, where the first one-way bicycle lanes will open on Nov. 14. The yellow portions show the planned paths of the lanes. (Mainichi)


----------



## quashlo

*Tour buses to get designated bus stops*
http://mainichi.jp/select/news/20121111k0000e020139000c.html



> ツアーバスを企画する旅行業者をバス事業に組み入れる新制度導入に向け、国土交通省は、深夜や早朝に使わない既存の路線バスの停留所を旅行業者のバス停として配分する方針を固めた。警察や自治体も参加する協議会を地方運輸局の主催で設置し、旅行業者がバス事業参入に当たって必要な停留所をスムーズに確保できるよう調整、決定する。
> 
> ４６人が死傷した関越道の高速ツアーバス事故を受け、国交省は７月、運行に際して安全上の責任がなかった旅行業者に対し、来年７月までにバス事業の許可を取得させて管理下に置く新制度の導入を決定。これに伴い、路上などで乗客を乗降させていたツアーバスに停留所が必要になる。しかし都心はバス停を新設する場所が少なく、旅行業者から対策を望む声が上がっていた。
> 
> そこで大都市のある各地方運輸局は今月下旬から、ターミナル駅ごとにツアーバスや路線バスの業界団体、駅前広場の地権者らが参加する協議会を設置。路線バスの停留所を旅行業者のツアーバスが使えるよう調整する。その際、運行実績に比例して、バス停を使える時間帯の枠を配分。難しい場合にバス停の新設を検討する。
> 
> 国交省は今年度末までに調整を終え、来年４月から旅行業者のバス事業参入を受け付ける方針。【桐野耕一】


All part of a new system being rolled out to regulate tour bus services following a recent deadly accident involving 46 passengers on a Kantō Railway highway express bus. This particular measure will be interesting, as it will be difficult to secure curb space for tour buses in crowded urban areas like central Tōkyō.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ So many good news indeed, especially the Katsuhara Station images. That makes me realize that railway stations are a sign of a community's progress, and it seems like that even a simple station design can really make a town proud of using the rail station on a daily basis.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ So many good news indeed, especially the Katsuhara Station images. That makes me realize that railway stations are a sign of a community's progress, and it seems like that even a simple station design can really make a town proud of using the rail station on a daily basis.


That is probably because in most cases the station is the center of the city and a gateway connecting to other areas.
I believe it was the same in the US before car transportation became majority.
All of the stations on the Yamanote line are cental districts like Shinjyuku, Ikebukuro, Tokyo(Marunouchi), Shinbashi, Shinagawa,Ueno, etc because of it's convenience as well.


----------



## quashlo

*New Takaoka Station building construction update*

First set on this project, which involves construction of a new station building at Takaoka Station to replace the aging existing station building (built 1966). This will be a mixed-use building adjacent to JR Takaoka Station that houses both transport-related and retail functions, a popular setup in Japan for these types of buildings. The ground floor of the building will house the transit hub functions of the station, including the Man’yō Line station and waiting areas for buses.

Some pictures from 2012.09:
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_



















Render of the new station building and station plaza. Pretty standard plaza design in Japan, but this will be a slight deviation from the standard due to the Man’yō Line.










The previous station building has already been demolished. From this vantage point, we can also see the new platform bridge and elevated concourse at the JR station that opened in August of last year.










Current Man’yō Line platform at the station. They will extend the tracks a bit as part of the project to bring the trains straight into the building’s ground floor.



















Man’yō Line is one of the repurposed tram lines in Japan, similar to Toyama Light Rail. The vehicles are basically identical to the Portram and Centram cars in use in Toyama.


----------



## quashlo

*New Keiō CM*

New autumn-themed CM for this year’s campaign with Ueno Juri:


----------



## quashlo

*New Tōkyō Metro posters*

Click for larger. 

2012.08



2012.09



2012.10



2012.11


----------



## quashlo

*Survey shows strong shopping habits among commuters at stations*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2012/11/14/076/



> このほど実施された調査で、東京都心において日常的に駅を利用する人は、駅売店よりも駅ビルや駅ナカで買い物をする傾向が強いことがわかった。ジャストシステムが運営するセルフ型アンケートサービス「Fastask」調べ。
> 
> 同調査は、東京都内へ鉄道を利用して週5日以上通勤・通学している15～49歳までの男女合わせて1,000名を対象に、10月31日から11月2日にかけて実施された。調べによると、帰路を含めた通勤・通学途中に、乗降駅や乗換駅などの施設で週5日以上買い物をしている人は22.6%。「週に3日以上」まで含めると合計で40.0%に上り、通勤・通学ルート上での消費活動が活発であることがわかった。
> 
> 乗降駅や乗換駅などの施設でよく買い物をする施設として、最も多く名前が挙がったのは、「駅ビル(改札外)にある店舗」で61.8%。以下、「駅ナカ(改札内)にある店舗」(22.6%)、「駅売店(改札外)」(7.3%)、「駅売店(改札内)」(5.5%)、「駅売店(ホーム)」(2.8%)と続いた。また、1回あたりの平均的な買い物金額については、回答者の36.7%が「2,000円以上」を選択している。
> 
> 通勤・通学で鉄道を利用する人にとって、駅および駅関連施設での買い物の重要性が高まっている現状をうかがわせる結果となった。


Some interesting data on shopping habits of workers and students who commute into Tōkyō Prefecture…

Frequency of shopping during their commute at retail facilities at their origin, destination, or transfer station on their commute:
Five or more days a week: 22.6%
Three or more days a week: 40.0%

Most frequently visited retail facilities:
Stores in the station tenant building (駅ビル), outside of the paid area: 61.8%
Station retail (駅ナカ), inside the paid area: 22.6%
Station retail kiosk, outside of the paid area: 7.3%
Station retail kiosk, inside the paid area: 5.5%


----------



## quashlo

*Nishitetsu Bus to establish operating hub on Fukuoka’s Island City*
http://www.asahi.com/area/fukuoka/articles/MTW1211264100002.html



> 福岡市東区の人工島・アイランドシティに西鉄バスの運行拠点が設置されることになった。運行拠点ができることで、便数や時間帯などが改善されるという。
> 
> 福岡市は、福岡市立こども病院が２０１４年１１月に人工島で開院するのに合わせ、交通アクセス向上のため、人工島内にターミナル機能を持つバス営業所の開設を西日本鉄道に要望してきた。同社も同意したが、人工島内の住民数などから、同年までに営業所を開設するのは難しいとしていた。
> 
> このため、営業所よりは規模が小さいものの、複数のバスが停車でき、運転手が宿泊できる「運行拠点施設」を１４年３月に開設することになった。同時期のダイヤ改定で、便数増やルート見直し、終バスや始発の時間帯改善などを予定しているという。


The master plan for Island City originally called for a rail extension to the manmade island, basically a branch line off of the Nishitetsu Kaizuka Line, but I think those plans have been shelved for the time being. The Fukuoka City Children’s Hospital is scheduled to open on the island in November 2014, and establishing a yard / hub on the island is intended to improve overall bus service in preparation for the opening.


----------



## quashlo

*Ban’etsu West Line to get new station in Kōriyama*
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2012/11/20121127t65009.htm



> ＪＲ東日本仙台支社は２６日、福島県郡山市の磐越西線郡山－喜久田間（７．９キロ）に新駅を設置する方針を明らかにした。里見雅行支社長が定例記者会見で「市と正式な協議を始めた」と表明した。
> 設置場所は、郡山市富田町の福島県農業試験場跡地（県有地）が有力。周辺には奥羽大や同大歯学部付属病院、高校などがあり、住宅建設や商業施設の進出が目覚ましく、人口が増加している。
> 市がＪＲに設置を求めた「請願駅」で、市は１日約３０００人の利用を見込む。６両編成の列車が停車できるホームを備えた駅を想定。施設の設置案には駅舎、広場、駐輪場を盛り込んだ。建設費は市が負担する。市は１２月中にＪＲと基本設計の委託契約を締結する。
> 里見支社長は「郡山－喜久田間は駅間が長い。多くの人が住んでおり、新駅を設置すればそれなりの利用があると判断した。詳細は決まっていない」と説明した。
> 原正夫市長は２６日の記者会見で「（設置場所の周辺は）教育や医療の施設があり、通勤・通学での利用が見込める」と新駅の意義を強調した。


This is a petition station between Kōriyama and Kikuta, currently a station-to-station distance of 7.9 km. The preferred location is the former Fukushima Prefecture Agricultural Laboratory site in Tomitachō, Kōriyama City. The surrounding areas are growing in population, and are home to Ōū University and its dental clinic, and high schools, and there is ongoing residential and retail development taking place. Daily ridership is forecasted at approx. 3,000 passengers a day, and the station will include a station building, plaza, and bike parking. Platforms will be designed for 6-car trains. As this is a petition station, the city is bearing the entire ¥23 million cost of the new station. As typical, design of the actual facilities has been contracted out to JR.

Cab view on the segment in question, taken from a 719 series rapid. The preferred site is around 3:30 in the video, just east of the Inner Loop overpass above the tracks.






I’m a little surprised, given that JR is generally not so accommodating for new stations in some of the smaller urban areas, but I suppose the distance on this segment is quite large while still being fairly urbanized. In fact, this is the first new station on the Ban’etsu West Line in Fukushima Prefecture since the opening of Onobori Station in Nishi-Aizu Town in 1955.


----------



## quashlo

*Google Maps now maps station interiors*

An interesting development… You can see it now if you zoom over Shinjuku, Shibuya, or other stations in Tōkyō at around zoom level 17 or higher (I haven’t tested it out completely to see the exact scope of the effort). Station retail, restrooms, elevators / escalators / stairwells, storage lockers, ATMs, lost-and-found, information booths, even AEDs are shown.

Could be really handy given the size of stations and all the interconnected passages and buildings, but I’m curious how they plan to overcome the vertical aspect, if at all… There’s so many floors in the large terminals that it’s impossible to show it all in 2D. The 3D complexity of many stations is the reason that the standard station diagrams used in Japan opt for axonometric perspectives, so I don’t see how they can really relay all that information in just one 2D map layer.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Question on stations: what types of stations are there in Japan since I saw a "petition station" mentioned on the Ban'etsu West Line article? And who shoulders for building such kinds of stations that come along with each type?


----------



## starrwulfe

quashlo said:


> *Google Maps now maps station interiors*
> 
> An interesting development… You can see it now if you zoom over Shinjuku, Shibuya, or other stations in Tōkyō at around zoom level 17 or higher


We've had this on Google Maps on Android for about a year actually. They just finally brought parity to the web version I guess. Must have OpenGL turned on though I think. 

All multi-level Tokyu, Tokyo Metro, Toei, JR, Seibu, Tobu and Keikyu stations are covered on the mobile version. Also with the mobile version, you can click on a floor label that appears when zoomed in that close. Shibuya station covers B5~11 floors when including Hikarie across the street (which will show a mall guide of that building as well.)


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ I would like to test run that when I have time so that I could remember where to board my trains whenever I head back to Tokyo again.

And question: what is a best train service to use if I want to travel between Yokohama and Tokyo... For example:

- Shibuya
- Shinjuku
- Shinagawa
- Ueno
- Tōkyō


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> And question: what is a best train service to use if I want to travel between Yokohama and Tokyo... For example:
> 
> - Shibuya
> - Shinjuku
> - Shinagawa
> - Ueno
> - Tōkyō


my choices from Yokohama Sta:
- Shibuya -Toyoko Line ltd. express
- Shinjuku- Shonan Shinjuku Line (from April 2013 Toyoko Line??)
- Shinagawa- Tokaido Line, 2nd choice Keikyu Kaitoku
- Ueno- Keikyu to Higashi Ginza, transfer to Metro Hibiya Line, but JR is likely faster (but I don't like the transfer at Tokyo Station)
- Tōkyō- Tokaido Line

I prefer Toei Asakusa Line/Keikyu from Central Tokyo/Shinagawa to Yokohama in the evening rush, it's a little less crowded than the JR services.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Another question: since you brought up the Tōkaidō Line, is it possible for commuters to travel using the Shinkansen between Tōkyō and Shin-Yokohama only?


----------



## SamuraiBlue

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Another question: since you brought up the Tōkaidō Line, is it possible for commuters to travel using the Shinkansen between Tōkyō and Shin-Yokohama only?


Yup but the ticket price is around 1320 yen if I am not mistaken. Only takes 18 minutes compared to the 46 minutes taking the long route heading to Yokohama and then transferring to the Tokaido line but this route only costs you 540 yen.


----------



## starrwulfe

quashlo said:


> As for the expansion of the Den'en Toshi Line / Hanzōmon Line Shibuya Station...


So let me get this straight...

Dogenzaka street and the famous Shibuya crossing...
3 levels of platform, concourse, and underground shopping mall...
Connected basements of every building at that intersection...

All under construction soon... 

That's gonna be a big project if it gets done. Like at least 2 years.


----------



## starrwulfe

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ I would like to test run that when I have time so that I could remember where to board my trains whenever I head back to Tokyo again.
> 
> And question: what is a best train service to use if I want to travel between Yokohama and Tokyo... For example:
> 
> - Shibuya
> - Shinjuku
> - Shinagawa
> - Ueno
> - Tōkyō


I'm biased. I have a Toyoko line/Fukutoshin line/Tojo line commuter pass. So anything that puts me on those tracks (where I don't have to pay as much, if at all) I do.

(These are all from Hiyoshi, my part of Yokohama)
Shibuya, Shinjuku-- I always take Fukutoshin/Toyoko line. Its FREE for me.

Shinagawa... well from my part of Yokohama I take Meguro line to Meguro station, then Yamanote over to Shinagawa. But from Yokohama station-- Tokaido line is fastest followed by Keikyu Ltd Expresses I guess.

Ueno-- Toyoko line to Shibuya, Ginza line to Ueno. Or Toyoko line to Nakameguro and Hibiya line to Ueno. 

Tokyo-- Meguro line turns into Mita line, get off at Otemachi station (about one block from Tokyo station's Marunouchi side and connected with a massive web of underground passages.

As you can see, you can get to most anywhere in Tokyo in 2 trains and 30 minutes from here. Most places in Kanto are like this--you always have a number of ways to get somewhere, so plan accordingly!


----------



## SamuraiBlue

starrwulfe said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> Dogenzaka street and the famous Shibuya crossing...
> 3 levels of platform, concourse, and underground shopping mall...
> Connected basements of every building at that intersection...
> 
> All under construction soon...
> 
> That's gonna be a big project if it gets done. Like at least 2 years.


Sometimes I wonder if our civilization were to disappear and another civilization were to excavate Tokyo in the far future, I wonder what they will think about the massive caves underground stretching far beyond. :lol:


----------



## orulz

I have noticed over the last several months that many of you prefer to avoid JR in the Kanto area whenever possible (even when it's a bit faster than the shitetsu route.) Why is this? Is it because the JR trains are more crowded? The next question to ask is, how much more crowded, and _why_ are they more crowded?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

SamuraiBlue said:


> Sometimes I wonder if our civilization were to disappear and another civilization were to excavate Tokyo in the far future, I wonder what they will think about the massive caves underground stretching far beyond. :lol:


I hope those underground malls that continue to be constructed will end up not compromising the complex web of utilities, fiber optics, and even the subways in service in Shibuya... those are very expensive projects, and I don't know if the land there will remain stable despite the never-ending evolution of the area. It's not me being pessimistic: it's just that the story of evolution continues, and I think going underground could bring greater news for businesses.


----------



## quashlo

fieldsofdreams said:


> Question on stations: what types of stations are there in Japan since I saw a "petition station" mentioned on the Ban'etsu West Line article? And who shoulders for building such kinds of stations that come along with each type?


A petition station (請願駅) just refers to a new station built at the request of a local government or private corporation, usually for cases where the costs are borne entirely or primarily by the entities making the request. There are other funding schemes, like the Act on Enhancement of Convenience of Urban Railways (都市鉄道等利便性増進法)—where the costs are split into equal thirds between the railway operator, the local government, and the national government—or similar funding agreements made between the operator and the local government (or other beneficiaries).


----------



## quashlo

*New east-west public passage opens at Tokorozawa Station*
http://mainichi.jp/area/saitama/news/20121127ddlk11040282000c.html



> 西武鉄道が来春完成を目指し改修工事を進めている所沢駅（所沢市）駅舎の東西を結ぶ中央自由通路が２７日に完成し、運用を開始する。飲食店などの駅ナカ商業施設「Ｔａ・ｂｅ・ｔｏ・ｃｏ（タベトコ）」７店も同時オープンする予定で、利便性がさらに高まりそうだ。
> 
> 新たにオープンするのは、タリーズコーヒーやパン店「ドミニック・ジュラン」、ラーメン店「つけめんＴＥＴＳＵ」、「日比谷花壇」のフラワーショップなど。これにより、同駅の商業施設「エミオ所沢」内に入るテナントは、６月オープンの店舗と合わせて計２０店となる。
> 
> また、駅構内に子供専用の便器やベビーベッドを併設したキッズトイレを新設したほか、タベトコ屋上にテラスを設置した。今後、屋上緑化などを進め、来春すべての工事が終了する。【海老名富夫】


This is Seibu’s largest suburban station and the junction of its two main lines to Shinjuku and Ikebukuro, so good to see them investing money into it.

Walk through the passage:






Together with the passage, a new _ekinaka_ station retail zone with seven stores (some inside, some outside the paid area) also opened:






The last remaining elements of the station work involve some roof greening, which should be completed in the spring.


----------



## quashlo

*Survey shows strong support for IC card implementation in Kumamoto*
http://kumanichi.com/news/local/main/20121128009.shtml



> 熊本市は２８日、バスや電車などの運賃支払いに使えるＩＣカード乗車券に関するアンケートをまとめた。導入を希望する人が約７５％に上り、うち約８０％は利用エリアや公共交通機関の拡大を求めている。市交通政策総室は「市民ニーズに応えるには、全国他社でも使えるカードが望ましい」との見方を示している。
> 
> 調査は、９月２２日と１０月６日の２日間、熊本市内のイベント会場で実施。来場者５５２人（うち熊本市民４４３人）が答えた。
> 
> 熊本都市圏のバス・市電で使える現行の磁気式共通プリペイドカード「ＴＯ熊カード」の代わりに「ＩＣカードを導入してほしい」と答えたのは７５・２％で、利用経験者に限ると８９・３％に上った。「ＴＯ熊カードで十分」は１１・８％、「どちらでもない」は１３・０％。
> 
> 利用範囲は、「全国主要都市の交通機関」が３３・７％と最も多く、「県内すべての交通機関」２３・１％、「九州の交通機関」２２・２％と続いた。「ＴＯ熊カードと同じ範囲」は２０・０％だった。
> 
> ＪＲ九州の「ＳＵＧＯＣＡ（スゴカ）」やＪＲ東日本の「Ｓｕｉｃａ（スイカ）」など既存ＩＣカードへの対応については、９２・０％が「県内でも利用可能にすべきだ」と答えた。
> 
> 熊本市は２０１４年度中のＩＣカード導入を目指しており、県内バス事業者と協議を進めている。ただ、全国他社でも使える「相互利用型」か、県内事業者限定の「地域型」かで意見が分かれている。市はアンケート結果も参考に検討を続ける。（田川里美）


Obviously, this comes on the heels of the upcoming expansion of SUGOCA to Kumamoto-area JR lines. Kumamoto is perhaps the last major metropolitan area on Kyūshū to not have a local, non-JR IC card, as Kita-Kyūshū (Himawari Bus Card), Ōita (Mejiron Nimoca), Miyazaki (Miyakō Busca), Kagoshima (Rapica + Iwasaki IC Card), and Nagasaki (Nagasaki Smart Card) all have their own systems.


----------



## quashlo

*Construction work for Echitetsu – Fukutetsu interlining to begin in FY2013*
http://www.fukuishimbun.co.jp/localnews/politics/38272.html



> 福井県は２８日、えちぜん鉄道三国芦原線と福井鉄道福武線の相互乗り入れに必要な工事を２０１３年度に着工し、１５年度に乗り入れを開始する方針を示した。
> 
> 西川知事が県議会での提案理由説明で発表した。相互乗り入れ計画は両線が接続している田原町駅を経由し、えち鉄が福鉄の越前武生駅（越前市）まで、福鉄がえち鉄の鷲塚針原駅（福井市）まで走行して乗客の利便性向上を図る。
> 
> 乗り入れには田原町駅で線路や踏切などの工事を行い、えち鉄の福大前西福井、日華化学、八ツ島、新田塚、鷲塚針原の各駅に低床ホームを整備する。えち鉄は低床車両２編成を新たに導入する。
> 
> 県は国庫補助を除いた事業費を１９億２千万円と見込み、近く福井市と費用負担の協議に入る。


Good news for the Fukui area, where two local private railways will now be joined together to allow for interlining. Passengers can already transfer between the two railways at Tawaramachi, but this will physically connect the tracks to allow for through-services. Echitetsu trains will continue all the way to the terminus of the Fukutetsu Fukubu Line at Echizen Takefu while Fukutetsu trains will continue to Washizuka–Haribara on the Echitetsu Mikuni–Awara Line. Low-floor platforms will be constructed at Fukudai-mae–Nishi-Fukui, Nikka Kagaku-mae, Yatsushima, Nittazuka, and Washizuka–Haribara on the Echitetsu network and Echitetsu will be purchasing two low-floor trains to allow the interlining to happen. Through-services are scheduled to begin in FY2014.

This news actually represents a slight change to the plans, as the original plan called for Fukutetsu trains to through-service an additional three stations and 3.6 km to Nishi-Nagata. The latest decision reduces the scope of the project, bringing the project costs down from ¥2.3-2.4 billion to ¥1.92 billion and reducing annual operating costs for both operators from ¥41.0 million to ¥33.4 million.

A short tour of the Fukutetsu and Echitetsu systems:


----------



## quashlo

*Kasaoka City planning for new bus terminal after Ikasa Railway bankruptcy*
http://www.chugoku-np.co.jp/News/Tn201211290029.html



> 井笠鉄道（笠岡市）の経営破綻に伴う代替運行が実施されている笠岡市で、市が美の浜地区に新しいバスターミナル整備を検討し、地元と調整に入っていることが２８日、分かった。候補地は、市が所有する美の浜仮設グラウンド。計画では、営業所やバスの駐車場などを整備する。代替運行の終わる来春完成を目標としている。
> 
> 計画によると、候補地は美の浜仮設グラウンド（約２万５３３０平方メートル）の中で、西側の市道沿い約９千平方メートル。営業所や待合所、バス駐車場、車庫、洗車場、給油施設などを整備する。市は住民合意を前提に、地域での説明会を今月２度開催。合意が得られれば、来年１月の工事開始も視野に入れる。
> 
> 市は同３月末まで中国バス（福山市）に委託して代替運行を実施し、バスの駐車場などは同市茂平の井笠鉄道笠岡自動車営業所を借りている。４月以降の運行形態を見据える中で、同営業所買収か別な場所での施設確保かを検討。同営業所がＪＲ笠岡駅から約６キロ離れているのに対し、美の浜が約２・５キロと近く、燃料代や乗客見込み数などを判断して、候補地を絞った。
> 
> 新しいバスターミナルの候補地となっている美の浜仮設グラウンド


Some news out in the boondocks…

The local public transit provider in Kasaoka, Ikasa Railway, has filed for bankruptcy and will be abandoning its bus operations, so the city hopes to take over and operate the services. As part of that, they are planning to construct a new bus terminal and maintenance yard approximately 2.5 km southeast of JR Kasaoka Station. Apparently, they decided not to use the Ikasa Railway’s existing bus facility because the deadhead distance is too long and the site is too large. A slow end for this small, local private railway… It had already completely abandoned its railway lines in 1971, and has been entirely focused on providing bus services. There are a lot of “railway” companies in smaller cities in Japan that survive in name only, when in reality they operate only bus services now.


----------



## quashlo

*Plaza canopy construction begins at Kintetsu Nara*
http://www.ac.auone-net.jp/~nara-koe/news265.html



> 奈良市の近鉄奈良駅前行基広場で28日、ガラスの大屋根を設置する奈良県の工事が始まった。県は本年度中の完成を目指す。屋根は、奈良の玄関口広場の雨を防ぎ、観光客らの利便性向上を図る狙いだが、設置に反対してきた市民らは、遮るもののない広場から見上げる空こそ観光客へのもてなしになる、などと訴えていた。工事期間中、広場は閉鎖される。
> 県の計画によると、大屋根は鉄骨造り、高さ11メートルで、広さ約560平方メートルの広場のほぼ全体を覆う。先月17日、設置工事の一般競争入札の開札が行われ、中村建設・大倭殖産特定建設工事共同企業体が約1億7310万円で落札した。事業全体では、ほかに現場の工事監理業務委託の約257万円、広場地下の関西電力管理の管路移設補償の約660万円、基本設計・実施設計の約1081万円があり、費用は合わせると約1億9308万円になる。
> 県の大屋根計画が明らかになったのは2010年7月。市民らが計画を知る機会のないまま、県が実施設計の入札を行おうとしたことに反発が起きた。県はいったん入札を中止し、パブリックコメント、アンケート、識者や地元関係者からの意見聴取を実施。この結果からおおむね賛成を得られたとし、あらためて計画を進めてきた。
> 行基広場ができたのは1970年。市街地を車と併走していた奈良線と奈良駅舎が地下化されたことに伴い、地上に駅ビルが建設され、これに付随して設けられた。当初の駅ビル計画に駅前広場はなく、地下鉄のように駅を出ると道路という構造になる予定だったが、当時の鍵田忠三郎・奈良市長が反対、計画を変更させた。地下駅を出たらまず青空を望める広場で古都の風情を、との心配りからだった。敷地は近鉄の所有だが、市が駅前広場として管理、行基像の噴水も設置した。


Should be nice when complete… This is one of the de facto gateways to Nara, and it’s quite a bit closer to all the historical sites than the JR station. Kintetsu renovated the station building several years ago with lots of glass, so this is the next step, really. Currently, the plaza is a nice little meeting area that connects the station, the path to Nara Park, and the retail arcade next to the station, and this canopy should come in handy when it rains.

A short walking tour of Nara (2012.01.09) starting at the station, visiting Nara Park, and then coming back. The start and end have brief of the small plaza outside the station.






With the ongoing grade-separation and improvements at JR Nara Station, Nara is really starting to look quite nice, actually… In comparison, here is the walk from the JR station to the park along Sanjō-dōri:


----------



## quashlo

*JR West recommends elevated option for Hiroden realignment*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO49870070R21C12A2LC0000/



> 西日本旅客鉄道（ＪＲ西日本）広島支社の杉木孝行支社長は21日の記者会見で、広島電鉄が計画するＪＲ広島駅直結の新線について高架方式が採用された場合、「駅ビル『アッセ』を建て替えることも必要になるかもしれない」との考えを明らかにした。乗り入れ方式については地下式も候補となっているが、利便性の観点から「高架式が望ましい」との従来の見解を改めて強調した。
> 
> 広電の新線計画は広電の広島駅をＪＲ側に寄せる計画だ。杉木支社長は高架式が採用され、広島電鉄が現在の駅ビルの２階や３階を通過することになっても「新幹線に直結する自由通路などとの段差がありいい形にならない」と指摘。駅ビルを建て替え構造を変更することが必要との見方を示した。
> 
> ただ、広島市が高架と地下から乗り入れ方式を絞り込む作業を進めていることから、「現時点では建て替えを決定しているわけではない」と話した。広島電鉄は地下式による乗り入れを希望している。


JR West re-emphasized their preference for the elevated option, citing the improved transfers between JR _zairasen_ / Shinkansen and Hiroden trains. They also are hoping to replace Asse, their station tenant building, which was built in 1965 and underwent seismic reinforcement in 1999. Work on the elevated station concourse and platform bridge broke ground this summer, and will be completed in FY2017, eventually housing restaurants, stores, and other facilities. Big changes in store for Hiroshima…


----------



## quashlo

*New Shinjō Tanaka Station on Toyama Chihō Railroad opens*
http://www2.knb.ne.jp/news/20121221_34936.htm#



> 富山地方鉄道本線稲荷町駅と東新庄駅の間に、２１日新たに新庄田中駅が開業しました。
> 
> 富山地方鉄道でおよそ１０年ぶりの新駅となる新庄田中駅は、富山市田中町に新設され、２１日午前５時２４分発の上市駅行きの始発電車から開業しました。
> 
> 新庄田中駅は、近くに住宅街や工場が多くあることから通勤や通学などの利用者が見込めるとして設置が進められてきました。
> 
> 富山地方鉄道は新駅の開業にあわせて２１日から全線のダイヤ改正を行い、利便性を高めたい考えです。


Article has a short video report.


----------



## quashlo

This Nikkei article has an interesting axonometric diagram of Shibuya Station produced by Tamura Keisuke, an associate professor at Shōwa Women’s University near Sangenjaya…
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFK1902O_Z11C12A2000000/










It’s not to scale, but this is perhaps the only one I’ve seen that attempts to combine all the operators—JR, Tōkyō Metro, Tōkyū, and Keiō—on a single graphic. The red box defines the ground level of the station. 

Not as colorful or as detailed as the large Shinjuku one, but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East announces March 2013 service changes*

Official press release:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2012/20121215.pdf

Major changes:

*Daytime service improvements to Chūō Main Line*
Travel times will be reduced on daytime Chūō special rapid and Ōme special rapid services, with the fastest Chūō special rapid services making the Shinjuku – Hachiōji run in as little as 33 minutes (shaving off three minutes). In addition, JR East will also convert some of existing midday rapid services into special rapid services, improving connectivity between Shinjuku and western Tōkyō.

Weekday midday (tph):
Current: 4 special rapid + 10 rapid
Post-change: 5 special rapid + 9 rapid

Weekend midday (tph):
Current: 4 special rapid + 10 rapid
Post-change: 6 special rapid + 8 rapid

*Shōnan-Shinjuku Line trains will begin stopping at Urawa Station*
Didn’t realize this was happening this year… Somehow I thought it was a bit further into the future. Anyways, come 2013.03.16, all 134 Shōnan-Shinjuku Line trips will begin stopping at Urawa Station, which is good news for Urawa locals who have thus far had to transfer at Akabane or other stations to get to Ikebukuro, Shinjuku, and Shibuya. Utsunomiya Line and Takasaki Line trains stop at Urawa Station, but the Shōnan-Shinjuku Line operates on the Tōhoku Freight Line tracks, which do not currently have platforms at Urawa Station.

In addition, all JR / Tōbu through-service limited expresses connecting Shinjuku and the Nikkō / Kinugawa area (_Nikkō_, _Kinugawa_, _Spacia Kinugawa_, etc.) will also stop at Urawa. Two new trips (one southbound Takasaki → Kōzu trip in the morning rush hour and one northbound Kōzu → Kagohara trip in the evening rush hour:

Southbound:
06:10 Takasaki (dep)
07:43 Urawa (dep)
08:11 Shinjuku (arr)
09:32 Kōzu (arr)

Northbound:
17:54 Kōzu (dep)
19:13 Shinjuku (dep)
19:37 Urawa (arr)
20:36 Kagohara (arr)

Takasaki Line E233-3000 series (D02+L02) racing a Shōnan-Shinjuku Line E231 series (U113+U591) between Akabane and Urawa (2012.12.02). These races may be a little more interesting now that the Shōnan-Shinjuku Line doesn’t have the advantage of getting to skip Urawa. Can see the new platform under construction at the very end.






*Tōkyō Mega Loop service improvements*
Biggest change here is that midday (10:00–17:00) frequency on the Musashino Line will finally improve from every 12 minutes to every 10 minutes, which should be good news. A lot of the suburban growth in Tōkyō is being focused on areas along the Musashino Line, so it’s about time it got a major service improvement. One additional morning Musashino Line train will also be extended from Nishi-Funabashi to Tōkyō as a through-service on the Keiyō Line. 

On the Yokohama Line and Negishi Line, an additional three weekday roundtrips during the morning and evening rush hours will be operated as through-services.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> On the Yokohama Line and Negishi Line, an additional three weekday roundtrips during the morning and evening rush hours will be operated as through-services.


Welcome development. Anything to lessen the requirement to transfer at Higashi Kanagawa Station.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Question for the Chuo Line Special Rapid service improvement: will that mean there will be more trains operating between Tōkyō Station and Ōtsuki in Yamanashi Prefecture, or will those trains end in Takao Station?


----------



## hakubi

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Question for the Chuo Line Special Rapid service improvement: will that mean there will be more trains operating between Tōkyō Station and Ōtsuki in Yamanashi Prefecture, or will those trains end in Takao Station?


I think those will all end at Takao. This is on page 5 of the pdf, they're talking about daytime services. On the current schedule, special rapids during the day end at Takao, the last one starting from Tokyo at 4:27 PM. At 4:50 is the first commuter rapid, going all the way to Otsuki.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

hakubi said:


> I think those will all end at Takao. This is on page 5 of the pdf, they're talking about daytime services. On the current schedule, special rapids during the day end at Takao, the last one starting from Tokyo at 4:27 PM. At 4:50 is the first commuter rapid, going all the way to Otsuki.


Ah OK. I thought I saw on a YouTube video a Special Rapid service train leaving Tokyo around 1:15pm heading west to Otsuki...? When do Chuo Rapid trains actually operate all the way to Otsuki to begin with?


----------



## orulz

quashlo said:


> I don't think they'd want to put third rail on the Inokashira Line, especially since it's a very "open" line with a lot of grade crossings and hemmed in on both sides by dense housing. Rolling stock with dual current collection methods seems more realistic, but there are some cost and engineering issues in the tunnels, as you mention.
> 
> If they do decide to bring the narrower Ginza Line trains onto the Inokashira Line, there could potentially be problems at some of the existing Inokashira Line stations (I'm thinking Higashi-Matsubara and potentially Shin-Daita) due to platform curvature. Nothing that a simple gap filler system couldn't fix, but just another hurdle to overcome.
> 
> It's unfortunate they didn't plan for compatibility when they first built the Ginza Line, but I can't say I really blame them... It was the first subway in Japan (and East Asia, for that matter), and nobody would have had any inkling of what the future had in store for Shibuya and Tōkyō.


Of course this is all fanboy conjecture but there are precedents for third rail lines running on the surface through quite dense residential neighborhoods elsewhere in the world, if maybe not in Japan. Look at the outer ends of the Chicago CTA brown, yellow, and pink lines. I believe third rail grade crossings are all over the place in the UK. 

Not sure why gaps due to curvature would be a problem, the shorter cars of the Ginza line should hug the edge of a curved platform better, not worse. (perhaps I've overlooked something, though.)

The time to do this would have been 1994, when the Mark City complex began construction. I do wonder if it was considered, and if so why it was not implemented.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

orulz said:


> Of course this is all fanboy conjecture but there are precedents for third rail lines running on the surface through quite dense residential neighborhoods elsewhere in the world, if maybe not in Japan. Look at the outer ends of the Chicago CTA brown, yellow, and pink lines. I believe third rail grade crossings are all over the place in the UK.
> 
> Not sure why gaps due to curvature would be a problem, the shorter cars of the Ginza line should hug the edge of a curved platform better, not worse. (perhaps I've overlooked something, though.)
> 
> The time to do this would have been 1994, when the Mark City complex began construction. I do wonder if it was considered, and if so why it was not implemented.


I doubt it.
The Inokashira line Shibuya station is a terminus and most people disembark at the end. Trying to extend the line to connect to Ginza line would not only clog the flow of the people but also the traffic below connecting the bus terminal to the routes northwest. It will take the combined effort of not only Keio and Tokyo Metro but also cooperation from Tokyu and in some part JR since they are the landowners that they need to cut through to gain right of way to connect the two lines.
If they are going to do it will be when they reconstruct the present Shibuya station scheduled in the following years ahead but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## mkill

I don't have have statistics but it would be interesting to know what the percentage of passengers switching from Inokashira to Ginza Line is. Both lines are packed arriving at / leaving from Shibuya, but I don't think it's more than 10-15%.

Ginza Line gets a lot of passengers from JR/Tokyu, Hanzomon (at Omotesando) and Marunouchi Line (at Aoyama Itchome).

For Inokashira Line, my impression is that most head for Yamanote towards Shinagawa or Shibuya itself.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

mkill said:


> I don't have have statistics but it would be interesting to know what the percentage of passengers switching from Inokashira to Ginza Line is. Both lines are packed arriving at / leaving from Shibuya, but I don't think it's more than 10-15%.
> 
> Ginza Line gets a lot of passengers from JR/Tokyu, Hanzomon (at Omotesando) and Marunouchi Line (at Aoyama Itchome).
> 
> For Inokashira Line, my impression is that most head for Yamanote towards Shinagawa or Shibuya itself.


I don't think there are many that would transfer from the Inokashira line to the Ginza line since majority that rides the Inokashira transfers from the Odakyu line at Shimokitazawa. If those people wanted to ride the Ginza line they will simply ride to the next stop Yoyogi Uehara and transfer to the Chiyoda line then transfer at Omotesando which is cheaper and more convenient.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ That makes sense indeed, especially that Omotesando is served by three Tokyo Metro lines (Hanzōmon, Ginza, and Chiyoda). I think now that interlining the Ginza and Inokashira lines may require a lot of work, especially at Shibuya Station: transferring between trains is not a big issue, especially when train services are plentiful during the peak periods, true?


----------



## quashlo

*New JR Shimonoseki Station station building to break ground in January 2013*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2012/12/05/012/



> JR西日本グループはこのほど、山口県下関市の新しい玄関口となる「JR下関駅ビル」の着工を発表した。2013年1月に着工し、開業予定時期は2014年3月となる。
> 
> 山陽本線・山陰本線と九州方面の列車の乗換駅となっている下関駅は、長年にわたり三角屋根の駅舎で親しまれたが、2006年1月に発生した放火事件で旧駅舎は焼失した。
> 
> 現在、駅周辺の既存施設(シーモール下関、商店街グリーンモールなど)と連携し、回遊性を高めてにぎわいを創出すべく、社会資本総合整備計画「下関駅にぎわいプロジェクト」が進められている。この一環で、「JR下関駅ビル」も整備されることになった。
> 
> 駅ビルは鉄骨造の地上3階建てで、建築面積は約2,850平方メートル、延べ面積は約8,020平方メートル。旧駅舎の三角屋根をシンボルに取り入れたデザインとなる。施工者はジェイアール西日本不動産開発。物販・飲食店舗による商業施設だけでなく、次世代育成支援拠点施設としても活用されるという。
> 
> 「下関駅にぎわいプロジェクト」では駅ビルのほかに東口・西口の駅前広場整備や、東口の人工地盤から西口駅前広場までの自由通路の整備などを行う予定。「高架下にぎわい空間」「鉄道駅移動円滑化事業」も民間事業として計画されている。
> 
> 「JR下関駅ビル」建設イメージ(JR西日本提供)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 三角屋根が特徴だった下関駅の旧駅舎


The original triangular-roofed station building (built 1942) was destroyed by arson in January 2006, but work will finally begin on a modern, three-story, 8,020 gross sq m replacement to open in March 2014. The new station building is one part of an effort to reactivate the area around the station together with adjacent retail facilities (Seamall Shimonoseki, etc.), the other parts being improvements to the East Ext and West Exit station plazas, construction of a new public passage connecting the East Exit pedestrian deck and West Exit station plaza. The area looked when I visited here the little depressing last time I was in Japan, so hopefully this will bring a little more activity to the area.


----------



## quashlo

*Articulated buses coming to Shinki Bus routes in Sanda City*
http://mytown.asahi.com/hyogo/news.php?k_id=29000001212220010



> 二つの車体をつないだ連節バスが来年４月から三田市内で運行される。神姫バス（本社・姫路市）が２１日、三田市の三田営業所に納車されたバスを報道陣に公開した。市内４路線に導入する考えで、２５日から試運転をする。
> 
> 神姫バスによると、連節バスは神奈川県や岐阜県などで使用されているが、近畿６府県では初めてという。導入するのは、メルセデス・ベンツ社製（ドイツ）で、全長約１８メートル、幅約２・６メートル。前後部車両は蛇腹でつながり、従来の大型路線バスの定員約７０人を約５０人上回る１１６人（運転手含む）が乗れる。
> 
> 色は神姫バスの路線バスに似たオレンジ色。ワンマンカーで、同社は１７３人の運転手から２２人を選抜している。同社は２台購入しており、本体価格は計１億２千万円。うち国が約４千万円、市が約１千万円を補助する。
> 
> 扉は前部車両の運転席近くと中央部、後部車両には中央部にあり、各中央部の扉から乗車し、運転席側の扉から降車する。同社は「安心安全で愛される公共交通機関を目指す」と話している。
> 
> 導入予定の４路線は、新三田駅からテクノパーク（テクノ南バス停）、関西学院大神戸三田キャンパス、ウッディタウン（ゆりのき台４丁目）の各方面へ向かう３路線と、ＪＲ三田駅から同キャンパス行きの１路線。
> 
> 新三田駅～同キャンパス行きは直行で、他の３路線は４～１０カ所の停留所で乗り降りできるようにする。
> 
> 連節バスの導入については今年４月、市や国土交通省、警察などで組織する市地域公共交通確保維持改善協議会で朝夕のラッシュ時の混雑解消が検討され、輸送力を見込んで決まった。（伊藤武）
> 
> 三田市内の路線バスとして利用される連節バス＝三田市の神姫バス三田営業所


Shinki Bus (HQ: Himeji City) purchased two Mercedes Benz artics (17.11 m long, 116 pax capacity) at the cost of ¥120 million, of which the national government covered approx. ¥40 million and the municipal government approx. ¥10 million. These will be the Kinki region’s first articulated buses. 

The buses will be operated on a total of four routes in Sanda City starting in April of next year:

Shin-Sanda Station – Technopark 
Shin-Sanda Station – Kwansei Gakuin University Kōbe Sanda Campus (nonstop service)
Shin-Sanda Station – Woody Town
JR Sanda Station – Kwansei Gakuin University Kōbe Sanda Campus

For the bus fans, a pretty well-done fan PV of Shinki Bus:


----------



## quashlo

*JR West announces service changes to Kansai Urban Network service*

Official press release:
http://www.westjr.co.jp/press/article/2012/12/page_3055.html

Biggest change is the continued conversion of _shin-kaisoku_ (special rapid) services from eight-car formations to 12-car formations, focusing on the morning and evening commute periods. Only a handful of remaining _shin-kaisoku_ will still be operated as eight-car formations. In addition, two new _shin-kaisoku_ evening rush hour departures from Ōsaka Station will be added, bound for Himeji. This extends the period of 7-8 minute headways on JR Kōbe Line _shin-kaisoku_ another 30 minutes at the start. An additional inbound morning _shin-kaisoku_ run between Ōsaka and Kyōto will be extended onto the JR Kōbe Line to begin at Himeji. The resulting _shin-kaisoku_ at Ōsaka Station will look like this:

For Takatsuki / Kyōto

06 33
07 *03* 22 36 45 54
08 05 15 21 28 42 48 59
09 05 16 30 45
10 00 15 30 45
~~~~~
17 *00* 15 *30* *45*
18 *00* 15 _22_ 30 _37_ 45 _52_
19 00 15 *30* 45
20 *00* *15* 30 45
21 00 15 30 45
22 00 *20* 40
23 00 20 40
24 00 25

Ōsaka Station, for Sannomiya / Himeji

06 52
07 17 46 56
08 05 12 21 30 38 48
09 04 15 30 45
10 00 *15* _30_ 45
~~~~~
17 00 15 *30* 45 _52_
18 00 _07_ 15 _22_ 30 _37_ 45 _52_
19 00 _07_ 15 30 45
20 00 15 30 45
21 00 15 30 45
22 00 20 40
23 00 20 *40*
24 00 25

_15_ = 8-car formation
15 = Already 12-car formation
*15* = Will be converted from eight-car to 12-car formation
15 = New trip to be added


----------



## quashlo

*New platforms enter service at Shin-Ōsaka Station*

This was quick, but the new _zairaisen_ Platforms 17 and 18 at Shin-Ōsaka Station opened on 2012.12.16… The platforms are currently being used by limited express services (_Kōnotori_, _Thunderbird_, etc.). As mentioned in previous posts, this is all in preparation for the extension of the Ōsaka Higashi Line to Shin-Ōsaka Station in FY2018. With this recent change, there are now 5 island platforms and 10 tracks at JR West’s Shin-Ōsaka Station (although one of them is currently out of service). This new platform will take over the functions of the previous Platforms 17 and 18, allowing them to do some renovation / refresh work on that set of platforms in the meantime, gradually working their way down.

A comprehensive video tour, including a nice shot of a _Twilight Express_ sleeper:






The track switchout, late evening of 2012.12.15 and early morning of 2012.12.16:






In related news, construction work on the Ōsaka Higashi Line extension at Shigino (2012.12.01), the future interchange with the Katamachi Line (Gakken Toshi Line). Some interesting work, where they are quadruple-tracking the Hanaten – Shigino section by building a second viaduct adjacent to the existing one used by the Katamachi Line. When complete, the Gakken Toshi Line will be shifted to the new tracks and the Ōsaka Higashi Line will get the old tracks. Completion is scheduled for spring 2014. The first part of the video also has some pictures of the Shin-Ōsaka work.


----------



## quashlo

*Changes in store for Urawa Station*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO49875810R21C12A2L72000/



> 東日本旅客鉄道（ＪＲ東日本）はダイヤ改正する2013年３月16日から浦和駅に湘南新宿ラインを停車させる。新宿、横浜方面へのアクセスが改善し、横浜駅まで日中時間帯であれば約55分で結ぶ。さらに暫定開通していた駅の東西自由通路が本格的に開通するなど利便性が高まる。新宿、横浜から人の流入が期待できるほか、駅で分断されがちだった人の流れがより活性化しそうだ。
> 
> 朝と夕の通勤時間帯にそれぞれ１本ずつ、湘南新宿ラインを増発することも決めた。浦和駅には増発分を含め、上下全134本の列車が停車する。宇都宮線の西側部分にある東北貨物線に旅客ホームを新設し、湘南新宿ライン用として使う。
> 
> 湘南新宿ラインの走る東北貨物線は貨物列車専用として設けられたため、浦和駅にはホームが設置されていなかった。これまで浦和から新宿方面に行くには赤羽駅で、埼京線や湘南新宿ラインに乗り換える必要があった。
> 
> 横浜方面に行く場合は上野や東京駅で乗り換えが必要だ。京浜東北線であれば乗り換えは不要だが、より時間がかかり不便だった。
> 
> 湘南新宿ラインの停車や駅の東西自由通路の本格開通は地域の活性化につながりそうだ。西口駅前に伊勢丹浦和店を構える三越伊勢丹ホールディングスは「（客足が増えることを）非常に期待している。自由通路が３月に完成することもあり、周辺の商業施設全体が歓迎ムードだ」と話す。
> 
> 浦和駅は住宅地として県内で人気がもともと高く、さらに好影響を与えそうだ。宇都宮線の東京駅乗り入れも決まっており、不動産鑑定士の斎藤雅一氏は「従来にも増して需要が上向くだろう。景気の不安要因はあるが、当面は浦和の住宅需要は堅調が続く」とみる。
> 
> ＪＲ東は来春以降、高架化を完成させた線路の下に大型商業施設の「アトレ」を設けたり、西口に駅ビルを新たに建設したりする方針だ。利用者の利便性向上が期待される一方で、駅を含めた周辺地域の商業施設全体を活性化させる工夫も必要になりそうだ。


A little more context on the upcoming changes at Urawa Station in March of next year… In addition to the new platforms on the Shōnan-Shinjuku Line, the permanent east-west public passage through the station will open, which should help unite the two sides of the station. These changes, along with the fast-approaching opening of the Tōhoku Through Line, which will bring Utsunomiya Line and Takasaki Line trains straight into Tōkyō Station, are generating buzz around the station. Urawa is apparently the most popular residential area in Saitama, and it’s likely this trend will be reinforced with these changes.

Makes me wonder if they will ever do anything with Kawaguchi Station… The second highest ridership of any station in Saitama Prefecture, but only one line stopping there (Keihin-Tōhoku Line), taking the full brunt of over 150,000 daily entries and exits, with no intercity / limited express service.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metropolitan Government to begin major repair works on lifeline structures*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO49214310V01C12A2L71000/



> 東京都は地下鉄トンネル、道路橋、下水道の耐用年数を延ばす工事を始める。老朽化したインフラが相次いで更新時期を迎えるなか、新たに建設し直すには莫大な費用がかかるためだ。大規模な修繕工事によって都市基盤を「長寿命化」する。
> 
> 
> 
> 都は来年から都営浅草線のトンネル修繕工事を本格的に始める。1960年に押上駅―浅草橋駅が開業し、68年に西馬込駅までの全線が開通した浅草線のトンネルは、都営地下鉄４路線の中で最も傷んでいる。
> 
> 開通から50年前後がたち、都は「大規模な修繕工事によって、さらに50年ほど耐用年数を延ばす」（交通局）。腐食した鉄筋を取り換えたり、ひび割れたコンクリートに接着剤を流し込んだりしてトンネルを補強する。
> 
> 浅草線の修繕工事費は総額で20億円規模に上るが、都は「新たにトンネルを掘れば、１キロメートルあたり数百億円は要する。新設に比べれば費用は大幅に抑えられる」（交通局）と説明する。
> 
> 作業時間は終電から始発までの時間に限られるため、１年間で１駅区間しか工事が進まない。浅草線の工事完了は15年後となる。同様の工事を始める三田線の完工は20年後の見通しだ。
> 
> …
> 
> 終電から始発までの短い時間に作業をしている（都営浅草線のトンネル内）


This work targets subway tunnels, bridges, and sewage systems, but the focus of the article is on the Asakusa Line tunnels, which opened in 1960 and are the oldest (and most in need of care) tunnels on the Toei Subway network, approaching the standard “50-year” life cycle. The aim is to increase the life of the of the tunnels by another 50 years by replacing rusted rebar, sealing cracks in the concrete with grout, and performing other reinforcement work. The Asakusa Line work will cost a total fo approx. ¥2 billion, a bargain in comparison to complete replacement at the cost of several tens of billions of yen per km. 

Like with most railway repair and maintenance work, the Asakusa Line work is being conducted outside the revenue service window, limiting work to only a few hours a day. As a result, progress is slow (one station-to-station distance a year), with the Asakusa Line works taking approximately 15 years and the Mita Line works taking 20 years.


----------



## quashlo

A few weeks ago (2012.12.09) marked the anniversary of the abandonment of the Toden network in the Ginza area in 1967. I rarely post historical content, so here’s some old videos of Tōkyō’s once vast network of trams (41 routes, 213 km at its height):

A short documentary from 1966… Apparently daily ridership on the system at this time was 1.2 million. There used to be “discount” runs in the early morning. Some interesting scenes at Shibuya, with cars stacked up to carry all the passengers transferring from Tōkyū and Keiō, and of the growing traffic congestion that eventually contributed to the downfall of the system:






Last day of the Toden Ginza Line. Line 1 appears to have been the main route through Ginza, connecting Ueno and Shinagawa via Sudachō, Nihonbashi, Ginza, and Mita.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^  That is a shuttle bus by Hino? Dang, that is more like a microbus to me, if not a shuttle bus! And it being completely accessible too really makes it a great way to get around easily. Can any bus manufacturer outside Japan create such buses and make it work for, say, the US market? I mean, that looks much better (since it takes up much lesser space) than a conventional shuttle van by Ford.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^  That is a shuttle bus by Hino? Dang, that is more like a microbus to me, if not a shuttle bus! And it being completely accessible too really makes it a great way to get around easily. Can any bus manufacturer outside Japan create such buses and make it work for, say, the US market? I mean, that looks much better (since it takes up much lesser space) than a conventional shuttle van by Ford.


If you modify the big vans built in the US I believe it will become an equivalent of this mini bus. :lol:


----------



## quashlo

I know at least a few cities in Europe have similar designs... Definitely more attractive than the souped-up vans and cheap-looking cutaways that are the domain of U.S. paratransit and dial-a-ride.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

quashlo said:


> I know at least a few cities in Europe have similar designs... Definitely more attractive than the souped-up vans and cheap-looking cutaways that are the domain of U.S. paratransit and dial-a-ride.


Indeed. Is it a bit more expensive though to build and operate such buses for the US Market? I mean, an average lifespan of a cutaway van (as mandated per state and federal regulations) stands currently at around 5 to 7 years. Comparing that with buses that have an average lifespan of around 12 years, then it is pretty obvious which type of vehicle must operate on our roadways. I find the Hino microbus to be a more attractive shuttle transportation option than the cutaway vans, even though it means that it might struggle going up and down hilly and mountainous roads to serve smaller communities.


----------



## quashlo

Apparently, they call it the Poncho Short, a one-door version of the Poncho.
Quoted price is about ¥15 million.


----------



## quashlo

*First Hiroden 1000 series train arrives*

More Hiroshima news… This is the first of two new trains to enter service in February of this year for the Yokogawa Line / Hakushima Line / Eba Line). Nicknamed the “Piccolo”. It has already gone some testing at Mitsubishi Heavy Industries’ Wada-oki Plan in Mihara, but the first unit was finally delivered to Hiroshima Electric Railway on 2013.01.08. Burn-in will begin today (2013.01.10).

Being pushed into the Eba Carbarn by a Car 3006, a former Nishitetsu tram from Kita-Kyūshū (2013.01.08):






Images:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/tomokiti0423/_


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Oh ok. Is that manufactured overseas too for left-hand drive countries like the US, or is it exclusive to Japan? It can also be used for senior and handicapped shuttles too, similar to paratransit.


----------



## orulz

Nice. Low floor replacements for some of the oldest klunkers on the Hiroden network!

Some of the vehicles are old enough to be considered historic, and I guess it's OK to keep a few of them in service since it adds some flavor. I think it's especially important to keep the 650 series running since they were around and in Hiroshima at the time of the bomb.

But some of the other older ones are really kind of disgraceful in my opinion. They have this kind of 'notched' throttle that gives a very jerky ride, not to mention how you feel every imperfection in the rail.. it's as if they have no suspension at all.

Everything built from the 80s onwards is fine. Everything before then (that is not really historic in some way) should go away. With this new acquisition, it seems that Hiroden is doing just that.


----------



## quashlo

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Oh ok. Is that manufactured overseas too for left-hand drive countries like the US, or is it exclusive to Japan? It can also be used for senior and handicapped shuttles too, similar to paratransit.


I think it's domestic market only.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

quashlo said:


> I think it's domestic market only.


Awww shucks. Can Ford, New Flyer, or Gillig make a bus similar to the Hino microbus? I mean that bus really looks much better than the cutaway vans found in many, many cities and towns in the US.


----------



## starrwulfe

Has anyone heard any major milestones announced on Odakyu's undergrounding project lately? There's a project information center in Shimo-Kitazawa station I can go to and grab some updates if anyone's interested. I don't get over there often, but they seem to be completely finished with one set of bored tunnels and will be doing the cut and cover set soon. 
IIRC they'll be moving the line to the deep bore tunnels to free the space on the surface to finish the cut and cover section.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

starrwulfe said:


> Has anyone heard any major milestones announced on Odakyu's undergrounding project lately? There's a project information center in Shimo-Kitazawa station I can go to and grab some updates if anyone's interested. I don't get over there often, but they seem to be completely finished with one set of bored tunnels and will be doing the cut and cover set soon.
> IIRC they'll be moving the line to the deep bore tunnels to free the space on the surface to finish the cut and cover section.


Interesting. Are underground stations today in Tokyo and Yokohama built using the cut and cover method or through other means? It's because tunnel boring techniques nowadays make such stations -- both regular and in-fill -- possible, and I thought that Shimokitazawa Station is mostly overground as I've seen it on NHK.


----------



## starrwulfe

fieldsofdreams said:


> Interesting. Are underground stations today in Tokyo and Yokohama built using the cut and cover method or through other means? It's because tunnel boring techniques nowadays make such stations -- both regular and in-fill -- possible, and I thought that Shimokitazawa Station is mostly overground as I've seen it on NHK.


Stations (and for that matter tunnels too) will always be built in whatever manner is most cost effective. Odakyu is making Shimo-Kitazawa a 4 tracked 4 level station. (1 above ground, 3 below. Don't forget Keio's Inokashira line is still running above all this too making it a 5 level stack.)
the deep tunnels will be express and cut/cover will be for locals. The tunnels have been bored straight through the aligment already so they're just doing finishing work. Boring tunnels is pretty expensive and it's really easy to dig under and around existing stations on the surface anyway so the station-box cut and cover method wins almost always. 

Remember also, the stations themselves need to interface with the surface somehow anyway. If there's a case for boring a station, it would be to create a new station that interfaces with an existing one above it, using that station's entrances from the surface.


----------



## quashlo

starrwulfe said:


> Has anyone heard any major milestones announced on Odakyu's undergrounding project lately?


Yeah, the current tracks will be moving underground this spring, although no specific date has been announced:
http://www.shimochika-navi.com/

Unfortunately, this project is a lot like the Keiō project at Chōfu and other quadruple-track or grade-sep projects... In other words, way below the radar.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

quashlo said:


> Yeah, the current tracks will be moving underground this spring, although no specific date has been announced:
> http://www.shimochika-navi.com/
> 
> Unfortunately, this project is a lot like the Keiō project at Chōfu and other quadruple-track or grade-sep projects... In other words, way below the radar.


Well it was quite of technological feat seeing how they constructed the lines while still operating the trains on a normal basis.
They constructed two tracks going subterranean where the original tracks had been and two more tracks as bypass one at a time so not to disturb the flow of normal operation.They only had space for four tracks in all without any room for actual construction rigs out side that narrow corridor so if people paid attention you find yourself moving from one track to the other every two weeks or so. As they built the bypass track one by one they also dismantled the original tracks to make space for construction room to construct the bypass and as they dismantled the construction rig they dug the route that heading underground. It was totally amazing.
As for the at grade route between Yoyogi-Uehara and Umegaoka it will be dismantled meaning the transit between Odakyu and Keio at Shimo-Kitazawa will become a nightmare where you have to rush up two flights of stair instead of one from B1 to the second floor where the Keio Inogashira line resides.


----------



## quashlo

*Abrupt changes in Hiroden leadership bring fare increase, Hiroshima Station projects back to square one*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO50425510Z00C13A1LC0000/



> 広島電鉄の椋田昌夫社長は９日、就任記者会見を開き、８日の臨時取締役会で解任した越智秀信前社長が推進してきた２つの事業を白紙に戻すと表明した。路面電車の運賃引き上げとＪＲ広島駅前で計画する新線の進入方法について「取締役全員の意思でない」として転換する。越智前社長を非常勤取締役とし、役員や社員、取引先との意思疎通を重視する経営体制に移行する考えを示した。
> 
> 椋田社長は広島市の本社で開いた記者会見の冒頭、「世間を騒がすことになり市民や株主に申し訳ない」と陳謝した。椋田社長によると、国土交通省出身の越智氏が2009年に同社に転じ10年に社長に就任して以降、取締役など社内の意見を聞かず独断で経営方針を決めるようになり、社内外が混乱したという。
> 
> 椋田社長は解任理由として、越智氏が推進した運賃引き上げとＪＲ広島駅前に直線で入る新線「駅前大橋線」整備計画を挙げた。越智氏は昨秋、老朽化が進む路面電車を低床車両に切り替えるため、広島市内で150円均一の運賃を30円程度値上げすると表明した。昨年末の日本経済新聞のインタビューで越智氏は、現在の約120編成の４割が運行から47年が経過したと指摘。40編成を15年程度で入れ替えるには120億円の費用が必要となるとし「13年度には値上げに踏み切らざるを得ない」と説明したうえで、今春にも国交省に申請する意向を示した。
> 
> 椋田社長は会見で「老朽化した車両の更新は必要でいつかは（値上げを）しなくてはならない」としつつ、市民生活への影響や企業規模に対する投資額の大きさを理由に「白紙に戻す」とした。
> 
> 新線計画は広島市中心部から遠回りして広島駅に入る路線を直線にして時間を短縮する。市の検討委員会は10年から乗り入れ方式を検討し高架方式と地下方式に絞って３月までに結論を出す。
> 
> 越智氏は地下方式、西日本旅客鉄道（ＪＲ西日本）は新幹線との接続の観点から高架方式を支持しているが、椋田社長は「越智氏以外に地下方式を推進する者はいない」と強調。今後、市やＪＲと調整し「できる限り協力したい」と語った。松井一実市長や中国運輸局には事業を白紙に戻すことを伝えたという。
> 
> 両事業は今春に節目を迎える予定だったため、社長解任という異例の展開となった。広電の事業計画の決定過程が今後、どのように変化するかに注目が集まりそうだ。


http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO50387080Y3A100C1LC0000/



> 広島電鉄は８日、越智秀信社長が取締役に降格し椋田昌夫専務が社長に昇格したと発表した。越智社長は就任から約２年半での交代となる。国土交通省出身の越智氏は大田哲哉元社長（故人）の遺志を引き継ぎ、最大の懸案であるＪＲ広島駅前に直線で入る「駅前大橋線」の整備計画を推進していた。だが、車両の進入方法を巡り社内対立が表面化。越智氏は社内をまとめ切れなかったことが今回の突然の交代につながったとみられている。
> 
> 社長交代は８日に開催した臨時取締役会で決定した。同日付で越智氏の事実上の解任を実施した。広電は発表文の異動の理由で「代表取締役の独断的な業務執行で会社組織の正当な業務執行に支障をきたしている」と、越智氏への不信感を表明した。
> 
> 越智氏の解任は緊急動議ではなく、４日付の取締役会招集通知には「代表取締役の解職について」と記されていた。広電に近いある経営者は「越智氏は経営陣の中で孤立しており、社内でクーデターが起こりかねないと聞いていた」と話す。
> 
> 越智氏は大田元社長が国交省から招いたが、社長に昇格する椋田氏も大田元社長の信頼が厚く、大田元社長は椋田氏が越智氏を支える経営体制を目指していた。椋田氏は鉄道、不動産、人事部門など幅広い分野を経験し社内外での人脈も広い。椋田氏の社長就任で、駅前大橋線など広電の経営方針が大きく転換する可能性がある。
> 
> 越智氏が降格された今回の人事の直接の引き金となったとみられるのは、「駅前大橋線」の整備計画。現在、広島市中心部から遠回りして広島駅に入る路線を直線にして時間短縮を図る大事業だ。広島市の検討委員会は2010年から広電の乗り入れ方法を検討しており、高架方式と地下方式に絞り３月までに結論を出す予定だった。
> 
> 越智氏は10年の社長就任当初から地下方式を主張。昨年末の日本経済新聞のインタビューでも、「高架方式は道路上に軌道を支える柱を設置するため駅前の交通が混雑する」と、地下方式のメリットを訴えていた。
> 
> だが、昨年12月の市の委員会では、複数の市議会議員が高架案を主張。広電の社内でも「事業費を抑えられる高架案が望ましい」とする意見も広がっていた。一方で、越智氏は「12年度中に基本方針を決めてもらわないと、予定している16年度末の完成に間に合わない」と焦りを募らせており、これが経営陣の中で孤立を招いた理由ともみられている。
> 
> 広電は昨年、電車創業100周年を迎え、老朽化した路面電車の更新や古い車両を活用したレストランの開店などの記念事業を開催。「次の100年も市民に愛される企業にしたい」と話していた。記者会見を頻繁に開き、自ら事業について説明。メディアとのインタビューでも広報担当者を介さず単独で応じることが多く、「スタンドプレー的に見える部分があった」との指摘も多い。


Apparently, the former president of Hiroden was ousted on 2013.01.08, citing a growing disconnect between him and the company’s Board of Directors that finally came to a head over the holidays. A former government employee under the MLIT, the former president jumped ship to Hiroden in 2009, becoming president in 2010. There appears to have been discontent between him and the Hiroden board executives, at least some of whom did not approve of his two major initiatives—the realignment of the Hiroden Main Line approaching JR Hiroshima Station and a proposed fare increase to help cover needed investment in rolling stock and infrastructure over the coming years. 

In particular, the former president was the only proponent of the underground alignment into Hiroshima Station, while the company board and several members of the Hiroshima City Council favored the cheaper elevated alignment, also recommended by JR for its benefits in terms of transfers with the Shinkansen. It appears that both of these projects are now back at square one, although the new president has said he will do what he can “within his abilities” to coordinate with Hiroshima City and JR on the realignment project, whatever that means. The project itself is being led by Hiroshima City, though, and the city’s Transport Bureau doesn’t seem especially concerned about the change in leadership, still aiming for a decision regarding an elevated vs. an underground alignment before the end of the financial year.


----------



## quashlo

*Nagoya City University to introduce combined manaca, student ID cards*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/kyoiku/news/20130110-OYT8T00575.htm



> 名古屋市立大（名古屋市瑞穂区）は、ＩＣカード乗車券「ｍａｎａｃａ（マナカ）」と一体になった学生証を４月から導入すると発表した。
> 
> マナカ一体型の学生証は名古屋産業大（尾張旭市）などの私立大が既に導入しているが、公立大では初めてという。
> 
> 発表では、新たに導入するマナカ一体型の学生証は、絵を同市立大の学生がデザイン。もう一方の面に学生証があり、顔写真や学籍番号、氏名などを記載している。新年度に入学する大学生や大学院生約１１００人に配布する。
> 
> 同市立大では、学生証は図書館での本の貸し出しや各種証明書の発行などに使われている。マナカには電子マネー機能もあり、同市立大は、マナカ一体型の学生証で買い物などができる環境整備を検討する。
> 
> 南山大付属小学校（名古屋市昭和区）は９日、マナカを使って児童が登下校したことを親にメールで知らせるサービスを始めた。児童の多くが地下鉄やバスで通学しており、親に安心を届けるのが狙い。
> 
> 登下校時に児童がげた箱付近に設置した端末にマナカをかざすと、事前に登録された保護者の携帯電話などのメールアドレスに登下校時刻などが配信される。利用料は年３６００円で、全校児童の約７割にあたる約３９０人から申し込みがあったという。
> 
> 名古屋市立大のマナカ一体型の学生証


Private universities including Nagoya Sangyō University already issue joint manaca and student ID cards, but with the start of the next school year (April), Nagoya City University in Owari Asahi City will become the first public university to join the group.


----------



## quashlo

*Yamanashi Prefecture calls for new BRT to link maglev station, JR Kōfu Station*
http://mainichi.jp/area/yamanashi/news/20130111ddlk19020171000c.html



> 県は、リニア中央新幹線の東京−名古屋間の開通（２７年予定）に向けた「県リニア活用基本構想」の素案を公表した。甲府市大津町付近に建設予定のリニア新駅とＪＲ甲府駅約８キロを結ぶ交通手段は、新設のバス専用道と明記。１月２７日までパブリックコメントを募集する。
> 
> 構想によると、バス専用道は国道３５８号（平和通り）と並行する荒川の土手を利用してバス専用道を造り、輸送人員の多い大型バスを走らせる。県の試算では整備費用が１キロ当たり５億〜７億円で、モノレールや路面電車に比べて安く、路線バスの１・５倍の輸送能力があるとされる。
> 
> この他、新駅に３０分でアクセスできる地域の拡大を目指し、中部横断道や中央道などの新インターチェンジ整備、新駅とＪＲ身延線や中央線の主要駅を結ぶバス網の再編も図るとしている。【春増翔太】


Yamanashi Prefecture recently released the draft of a master plan document that describes the various policies to be initiated in preparation for the maglev. The plan calls for establishing a bus-only ROW to connect the 8 km distance separating the planned maglev site and JR Kōfu Station. The ROW will be built along the bank of the Arakawa River, parallel to National Route 358 (Heiwa-dōri), and the service will run with high-capacity buses.


----------



## quashlo

*Improvements coming to Kunitachi Station*
http://tachikawa.keizai.biz/headline/1363/



> JR中央線・国立駅（国立市北1）は1月13日、現在使用中の南北改札口を閉鎖し、改札を統合する。
> 
> 統合は、三鷹～立川間約13キロの区間で行われている連続立体交差事業の一環。同駅は、2009年1月に下り線（1番線）を、2010年11月に上り線をそれぞれ高架へ切り替え、昨年12月16日には上り本線（3番線）を新設し、ホーム部分の工事を完了。続く駅部分など高架下の工事に伴い、今回の改札口統合となった。
> 
> 今回の統合では、現在、南口・北口共に地上に1カ所ずつある改札口を閉鎖、現在の改札の東側にある南北仮通路中央付近、高架下に改札口を新設、1カ所に統合する。新改札へは南北仮通路から出入りする。新改札は、高架下部分の完成後もそのまま使用する予定。
> 
> 駅舎や側道の整備など、全ての工事の完了は2013年度内を予定する。
> 
> 国立駅南口側の南北仮通路入口付近。新改札へは南北仮通路から出入りする。


This is related to the continuous grade-separation (elevation) of 13 km of the Chūō Rapid Line between Mitaka and Tachikawa… The outbound track (Track 1) was elevated back in January 2009, followed by the inbound track in November 2010 and the final Track 3 at the station on 2012.12.16. With the track and platforms all complete, the next steps involve improvements to the station, including the upcoming consolidation of the station’s ground-level north and south ticketing entrances into a new, single location underneath the elevated tracks.


----------



## quashlo

*Improvements underway at JR Hatsukaichi Station*
http://www.chugoku-np.co.jp/News/Tn201301120082.html



> 廿日市市東部の玄関口となる、ＪＲ廿日市駅周辺地区の再開発が着々と進んでいる。駅北側の市区画整理事業は２０１４年度末に造成完了の予定。南口とは自由通路でつながり、広電廿日市駅前はロータリーを新設する。総事業費は約１９０億円を見込む。１６年度末までに段階的に供用を始める見通しで、駅前の利便性や都市機能の向上につなげる。
> 
> 区画整理事業は、平良山手や佐方地区の山林など東西１キロ、南北０・３キロ、１６・２ヘクタールが対象。総事業費は１３１億７２００万円。０５年に着工し、１月現在の進捗（しんちょく）率（工事ベース）は８割に達している。
> 
> 宅地部分は８・８ヘクタールあり、うち６５％が造成済み。片側２車線、延長９６２メートルの市道が東西を貫く。新設される駅北口と隣接する商業地区１万４１３平方メートルは、市が活用方針の検討を進めている。
> 
> 駅の南北をつなぐ長さ約８０メートル、幅約６メートルの自由通路は１５年度の供用開始を目指しており、駅舎の橋上化とともにＪＲ側と協議を進めていく。
> 
> また、南口駅前広場は市営駐輪場を移転して、ロータリー一帯を約３倍に拡幅する計画。国道２号から整備中の県道「廿日市駅通線」（４３０メートル）とつながる。
> 
> 広電廿日市駅南側には市道とロータリーを新たに整備し、バス停や待合所を設ける。これに伴い、広島電鉄は駅舎を３月にも解体し、ホームを約５０メートル東側に移設する。
> 
> 区画整理事業が進むＪＲ廿日市駅（中央）北側。駅南口や広電廿日市駅（手前）の再開発とともに今後、街並みは様相を変えていく


The focus is a ¥13.172 billion, 16.2 ha land readjustment project at the north side of the station, where the basic civil works are scheduled for completion in late FY2014. Work was started in 2005 and is currently about 80% complete, meaning the land is almost ready for subdivision and development.

The other major elements of the project include a slew of station improvements, including elevation of the station concourse and construction of a combined platform bridge and 80 m long, 6 m wide public passage through the station, opening in FY2014. At the South Exit of the station, a publicly-operated bike parking facility will be relocated to expand the existing rotary at the station to three times its current size and connect it to a new north-south roadway under construction.

The station is located on the competing segments of the JR San’yō Main Line and the Hiroden Miyajima Line in western Hiroshima, and Hiroden Hatsukaichi Station is less than a five-minute walk away. The project also includes various improvements at the Hiroden station, including new city roads, a rotary, bus stops, and a waiting room at the Hiroden Station, which will require relocating the Hiroden station building and platforms about 50 m east.

A tour through Hiroden Hatsukaichi Station… This was the last wooden station building remaining on the Hiroden network, but is being demolished as part of the project.


----------



## quashlo

*Work proceeding on North Exit plaza at JR Ōsaka Station*

Recent pictures(2012.12):
_Source: http://saitoshika.blog119.fc2.com/_

It’s been a while now since the main station building opened, but the North Exit was still a work-in-progress, waiting for Grand Front Ōsaka, the series of four towers at the north side of the station which are now nearing completion. The plaza is being designed by Andō Tadao, and will cover about 10,000 sq m directly at the main entrance of the station’s North Gate Building.



















The pedestrian bridge connecting the North Gate Building and Grand Front Ōsaka at the second level is also taking shape.



















Elevator entrance










The main street on the west side of Grand Front Ōsaka leading from the station. The opening of Suita Freight Terminal in March of this year will allow them to decommission Umeda Freight Terminal, shown here, and open up large new parcels in the immediate vicinity of the station for potential redevelopment and open space.


----------



## quashlo

*Nankai and Tōkyū Land announce details of Ōsaka Municipal Subway station retail* 
http://www.sankeibiz.jp/business/news/130110/bsd1301101918020-n1.htm



> 南海電気鉄道グループと東急不動産は１０日、大阪市営地下鉄御堂筋線の３駅で運営する駅ナカ商業施設の名称を「ｅｋｉｍｏ（エキモ）」に決めたと発表した。「駅も街の魅力をサポートする」などの意味を込めた。
> 
> 大阪市交通局は、サービス向上などのため駅ナカ商業施設の運営管理者を募集し、南海などを選んでいた。大阪市営地下鉄として初の本格的な駅ナカ商業施設となる。
> 
> 第１弾として天王寺駅の「ｅｋｉｍｏ天王寺」が４月１８日にオープンする。ドラッグストアの「ココカラファイン」や、関西初出店となる服飾雑貨店「ロペピクニック　パサージュ」など１１店舗が決まった。年間１８億円の売上高を目指す。
> 
> エキモは天王寺駅に続き、なんば駅で１０月、梅田駅では２０１４年４月にそれぞれ開業する。


These will be _ekinaka_ facilities at three stations on the Ōsaka Municipal Subway, and the first major station retail facilities for the subway system. Nankai and Tōkyū have selected “ekimo” is the brand name, with the first facility, ekimo Tennōji, opening on 2013.04.18 at Tennōji Station with a total 11 stores (approx. 615 sq m retail floor area). Ten tenants have already been selected, and target revenue is ¥1.8 billion annually. Facilities at Namba and Umeda Stations will follow in 2013.10 and 2014.4, respectively.


----------



## quashlo

*Nagoya City announces seismic reinforcement program for 2,500 subway columns*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFD11008_R10C13A1CN8000/



> 名古屋市は2013年度から市営地下鉄の構内や高架橋を支える鉄筋コンクリート製の柱の耐震補強に乗り出す。総額62億円をかけ、７年がかりで約2500本を補強する計画。南海トラフを震源とする巨大地震では名古屋市でも震度７が想定され、大きな揺れでも深刻な被害を招かない強度を保つのが目的だ。
> 
> 市の計画では13～15年度の３年間で1091本、16～19年度に1448本の柱を補強する。ホームや構内の地下構造物が1933本、東山、鶴舞両線で地上部分の高架を支える柱は606本。
> 
> 路線別にみると、名城・名港線が968本で最も多く、桜通線（436本）、鶴舞線（296本）、東山線（233本）と続く。ダイヤに影響が出ないように工事は営業時間外に実施する。
> 
> 市は1995～97年にかけ、1000本以上の柱の補強を実施した。今回はそれ以来の大規模改修となる。11年３月の東日本大震災では、最大震度６強の揺れに襲われた仙台市で市営地下鉄の地上の高架橋部分を支えていた柱が大きく損傷した。多くは斜めに亀裂が走る「せん断」と呼ばれる破壊現象が起きたとみられ、復旧には１カ月半を要した。
> 
> 市交通局は直ちに補強が必要な箇所はないとするが、「東日本大震災の後に仙台市の実例を踏まえて再検討したところ、以前はこれ以上の耐震補強が不要とされていた柱も補強の対象に入った」（浅井慶一郎・工務課長）と説明する。柱の補強では、鋼板や繊維強化プラスチック（ＦＲＰ）のシートで柱を巻く方法がある。
> 
> 交通局ではバス、地下鉄の事務所や駅ビル、変電所などの関連施設についても耐震補強を進めている。15年度までにバス施設ではターミナル上屋が５棟、営業所が２棟、地下鉄では駅上屋が３棟、ターミナルビルと事務所１棟ずつで耐震対策を急ぐ。13年度予算には耐震対策だけで今年度の9.5倍となる約15億円を盛り込む方針だ。


----------



## Northridge

Can someone help me with finding some cab view videos from Tokyo Metro/Toei. I manage to find many good ones from JR east in Tokyo area, but when it comes to the metro I'm lost.


----------



## quashlo

"Cab view" = 前面展望
"Tōkyō Metro" = 東京メトロ
"Toei Subway" = 都営地下鉄

If you need the Japanese name for specific lines, you can use Wikipedia.


----------



## Northridge

Thanks for that, I found many.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

@Quashlo So with the JR Õsaka station expansion for its north exit, that would mean thousands of commuters will be able to get around the station much more quickly than before... The question, though: will there be any impact on its current rail configuration and transfers to the Osaka Municipal Subway? Plus, how many additional platforms will be built in the process, and would those be for, say, the Osaka City Loop line?


----------



## quashlo

It's more an open space and urban design project than actually improving the station infrastructure, although there is definitely a component of trying to improve access to the expanding Ume-Kita (i.e., "north Umeda" or "north of Umeda Station") area... With the opening of the new station building recently, I believe the JR station (not including the other operators' stations) should be close to 1 million passengers daily, and this without any active use of the land north of the station, which will only substantially increase that number.

Phase 1 of Ume-Kita is the four-tower Grand Front Ōsaka, but the larger part is Phase 2, the Umeda Freight Terminal site. Potential ideas for Phase 2 have ranged from open space, high-density development, and even a soccer stadium, the latter two of which have the potential to generate a lot of new passengers at the station.

While I don't think there's anything proposed in terms of material expansion of JR Ōsaka Station, there are other transit plans to go with all the Ume-Kita development, including a "Phase 3" extension of the Ōsaka Higashi Line south from Shin-Ōsaka to a new station on the freight terminal site (the so-called 北梅田駅), as well as potential stations on the proposed Naniwasuji Line and / or the proposed through-service connector between the Ōsaka Municipal Subway's Nishi-Umeda Station and Hankyū's Jūsō Station.


----------



## quashlo

Northridge said:


> Thanks for that, I found many.


Sure.
Not sure if you want them, but you can also find side (window) views if you use 車窓.


----------



## smithrh

OK, never mind. I'll use the test area of the site to fix my image link issue... 

I do have some of those 1994 shots of Yamanote line trains and a few other shots, but it was 1994 and I was using a (gasp!) film camera. Nowadays I take hundreds upon hundreds of shots to get maybe a hundred good ones, back then it was take 72 and hope for 15. 

These won't be spectacular shots, but probably interesting for some of you to see - once I figure out how to post them.


----------



## quashlo

Yes, please post more...

We usually have to dig around for quite a bit (sometimes without success) to find this type of material online.


----------



## emyrr3096

Can anyone post more Busses in Japan areas :colgate: 
I'm really getting addict with Japan Transportation connection


----------



## smithrh

quashlo said:


> Yes, please post more...
> 
> We usually have to dig around for quite a bit (sometimes without success) to find this type of material online.


Well, I spent a good chunk of time scanning, fixing, uploading, writing and such only to have my post denied. 

hno:

Not to mention the 3 or 4 times the site kicked me out for "inactivity." 

Any way around the denial? I really don't feel like making a post out of every picture to get around an artificial limitation.


----------



## smithrh

emyrr3096 said:


> Can anyone post more Busses in Japan areas :colgate:
> I'm really getting addict with Japan Transportation connection


If you want Japanese buses, YouTube has vast amounts of them. 

Heck, just one YouTube user will probably have enough content to make you quite happy: puku0987. 

As you watch his videos, keep an eye on the right hand of the screen where YouTube shows "recommendations for you" and you'll see a lot more there as well. 

This may not be the right thread for further discussion of busses, however.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

smithrh said:


> OK, never mind. I'll use the test area of the site to fix my image link issue...
> 
> I do have some of those 1994 shots of Yamanote line trains and a few other shots, but it was 1994 and I was using a (gasp!) film camera. Nowadays I take hundreds upon hundreds of shots to get maybe a hundred good ones, back then it was take 72 and hope for 15.
> 
> These won't be spectacular shots, but probably interesting for some of you to see - once I figure out how to post them.


Really like that Yamanote Train shot! Which station was it from? Indeed, that's a 205 series, and it must have gone a long way to what it operates now, the 233 series. Pretty interesting nostalgia piece. :yes:


----------



## emyrr3096

smithrh said:


> If you want Japanese buses, YouTube has vast amounts of them.
> 
> Heck, just one YouTube user will probably have enough content to make you quite happy: puku0987.
> 
> As you watch his videos, keep an eye on the right hand of the screen where YouTube shows "recommendations for you" and you'll see a lot more there as well.
> 
> This may not be the right thread for further discussion of busses, however.


I don't really like youtube :hahano:

"This may not be the right thread for further discussion of busses, however."
Cab ask why?? The thread is "Tranportation Compilation" right?
So busses it's on the public transport huh?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Buses are indeed part of public transportation, so feel free to share your YouTube videos of buses from Japan. No one's stopping you from doing so. In fact, I encourage you to share your best videos and pics here... We'll gladly take a look at them. kay:


----------



## emyrr3096

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Buses are indeed part of public transportation, so feel free to share your YouTube videos of buses from Japan. No one's stopping you from doing so. In fact, I encourage you to share your best videos and pics here... We'll gladly take a look at them. kay:


Thanks bro kay:


----------



## smithrh

emyrr3096 said:


> I don't really like youtube :hahano:
> 
> "This may not be the right thread for further discussion of busses, however."
> Cab ask why?? The thread is "Tranportation Compilation" right?
> So busses it's on the public transport huh?


You know something, you're right!

I had associated this thread with urban RAIL but in looking at it again, it's Urban Transport!

But as far as your dislike for YouTube goes, well, it's a massive repository for videos from Japan. You'd be missing out if you didn't at least take a look.


----------



## emyrr3096

smithrh said:


> You know something, you're right!
> 
> I had associated this thread with urban RAIL but in looking at it again, it's Urban Transport!
> 
> But as far as your dislike for YouTube goes, well, it's a massive repository for videos from Japan. You'd be missing out if you didn't at least take a look.


Too much lookin for utube so kinda boring open utube 

Yap it's public transportation so: city bus, couch bus, commuter train, mrt, couch train, tram, lrt, magelev, monorail, shinkasen is on the list! *dancing* 

Hmm I know Japan is really massive on train services. with a bunch of train set And different type. So that's why in this thread so much pictures about Japan's train...


----------



## quashlo

*Station numbering coming to Keiō*

Official press release:
http://www.keio.co.jp/news/backnumber/news_release2012/nr130118_numbering.pdf

In Febaruary, Keiō Corporation will become the latest private railway in the Greater Tōkyō area to roll-out station numbering… They’ve adopted a hybrid numbering scheme that blends a “one letter combination per line” scheme (a la Tōkyū, Tōbu, and Seibu) with a “one letter combination for the entire system scheme” (a la Keikyū and Keisei). I suppose it sort of makes sense given that Keiō only has two main lines into Tōkyō (Keiō Line and Inokashira Line), and all of their other lines are just branches of the Keiō Line.

“KO” will be used for the Keiō Line and branch lines (Keiō New Line, Sagamihara Line, Keibajō Line, Dōbutsuen Line, and Takao Line), while “IN” will be used for the Inokashira Line. They’ve given Shinjuku (新宿) and New Line Shinjuku Station (新線新宿) the same number (KO-01).

Numbering scheme:










These changes will be implemented together with the schedule / service changes on 2013.02.22.


----------



## quashlo

*Platform doors at Keiō Shinjuku Station Platform 3 to enter service on 2013.03.09*

So quick… Good to see this happening, as this platform can get quite busy, even in the mornings for the reverse commute. They will begin installing the units on Platform 3 in mid-January, and they will begin use starting with the first trains on 2013.03.09 (a Saturday).

Doors for Platforms 1 and 2 will come later in FY2013. It looks like they won’t be doing anything to the alighting platform, which makes sense, since you’re not supposed to board from here and the edges already have the older-style fencing.



















As the rendering shows, these are half-height doors, similar to what they installed at Chōfu and Kokuryō in August of last year, although the color scheme on the door leaves is slightly different.

Platform doors at Chōfu, inbound platforms:






Track 3 at Keiō Shinjuku during the evening rush (2010.12.11). The doors will be installed on the right side on Platform 3.


----------



## quashlo

For tram fans, I found some awesome historic videos of trams…

Probably the most interesting one, this one tours all 29 systems running in Japan (at the time, late 70s or early 80s?). In addition to some priceless historic footage of some existing systems like Hiroshima, this one also has clips of systems that have since been abandoned, including Kita-Kyūshū (2:30) and Gifu (3:10).






A 2009 Kansai TV documentary of Ōsaka’s system. This one is more about transport in general and overall conditions in Ōsaka at the time (including JR Ōsaka Station and the Shinkansen / limited expresses), although there are plenty of clips of the tram system. If you can understand Japanese, there’s lots and lots of interesting stories in this video, including opposition to the construction of Shin-Ōsaka Station, the construction of Asia’s then-largest underground mall at Ōsaka Station, the filling of the Nagahori River and Ōsaka Bay, long-distance train service out of Tennōji Station, and protests from the subway ticket ladies who lost their jobs before the Ōsaka World Expo.






Wakayama’s system, which was abandoned 1971.03.31. These clips are from the last month of service.






The last day of Sendai’s system (1976.03.31):






A half-century chronicle of Nagoya’s system, produced in 1970:











Clips of the Nishitetsu Kita-Kyūshū Line, one of the more recently abandoned lines (1992.10.24):


----------



## DoctorWunderlich

*Visit to Chōfu station September 7, 2012*

The Keiō Chōfu station (調布駅) underwent a major change when the 
Underground tracks opened on August 19, 2012 with full grade separation between the Keiō & Sagamihara lines. The new station has 3 underground levels: B1F for tickets and to the gates, B2F & B3F each a single island platform with two tracks.

I visited the station on September 7, 2012 and arrived at the B2F level on a Keiō line train from Mushashinodai. Extra Keiō staff were present to help people.. I also walked around the station area and the surface level tracks are getting ready for removal. Someone should go back in a year to see how it has changed. I left for Tama on the Sagamihara line from track 1 on a Toei 10300 on through service from the Shinjuku line.












Here are pictures from my visit.


----------



## DoctorWunderlich

Extra Keio staff was present at the B1F level of the new underground station to guide people.










A Toei 10-300 series arriving at Chofu station on a through service to Hshimoto from the Shinjuku line.


----------



## DoctorWunderlich

Equipment for track removal was already present less than a month after closure of the old station.










The old station is fenced off to prepare the demolition.


----------



## orulz

quashlo said:


> *Check-in station for Hiroshima Airport coming to JR Shiraichi Station*
> http://www.chugoku-np.co.jp/News/Tn201301190135.html
> 
> 
> 
> On 2013.01.18, Hiroshima Station announced a plan for upgrades to Shiraichi Station (Higashi-Hiroshima City) on the JR San’yō Line, which is the closest station to Hiroshima Airport. The Shinkansen has the majority share for intercity traffic to and from Tōkyō, but these plans are designed to improve the connections to the airport by constructing a new facility (the Hiroshima Air Terminal) allowing check-in and baggage screening at the train station. Passengers would then board a special bus that would take them directly to their plane at the airport about 10 km from the station.
> 
> Currently, only 7% of Hiroshima Airport users use Shiraichi Station, with airport express buses via the San’yō Expressway capturing the majority share of public transit users heading to and from the airport. However, accidents and congestion on the expressway frequently cause delays or cancellations for express buses. By train, however, it still takes 45 minutes to get from Hiroshima Station to Shirachi Station, and then another 15 minutes on a connecting bus to get to the airport.
> 
> The first goal in the vision is to increase ridership at the station, which is currently stalled at about 3,900 average daily boardings and alightings (FY2011). The first improvements coming in FY2014 will be barrier-free upgrades (new platform bridges and elevators to make it easier for passengers with luggage to use the station. In FY2013, the Prefecture will also test out adding trips to existing airport express bus service at Shiraichi Station. In the future, the Prefecture is also hoping that JR will have rapid trains begin stopping at the station.


At one point while I was in Hiroshima, they were studying the possibility of a direct rail link to Hiroshima Airport. One of the options was, believe it or not, a Shinkansen spur; another was a branch from the Sanyo main line as is, and another was a branch from an (improved) Sanyo main line. I think JR West was not too fond of the idea since it would make it easier to reach the airport, which would take away business from the Shinkansen.

I for one always used the express buses. I was not even aware that there was a bus to the airport from Shiraichi Station at all. I would guess that would be targeted at people getting to the airport from places like Onomichi, Mihara, or Fukuyama rather than the larger population center of Hiroshima city which is very well served by convenient and fast buses.


----------



## quashlo

Thanks for posting the pictures... I posted some from 3-4 years ago, but I'm not sure you'd be able to see much different at surface level, since most of the work on these projects is done underground.

From an engineering perspective, the Keiō project at Chōfu (and the Odakyū project, for that matter) are far more complex than the Tōyoko Line project, but it got far less attention because there's no tangible new service to come out of it. The new underground stations are all fantastic, though, and the project is pretty amazing if you consider that the carefully orchestrated operations and timed transfers that used to take place at surface level (albeit without the flat junction) now take place on two segregated levels underground.


----------



## quashlo

*Completion of Yodo Station elevation to bring schedule changes for Keihan*
http://response.jp/article/2013/01/21/189216.html



> 京阪電気鉄道は3月16日、淀駅付近立体交差化事業の進捗にともない、京阪線(京阪本線・鴨東線、中之島線、宇治線、交野線)のダイヤを一部変更する。
> 
> 高架化工事が進む淀駅では、現在工事中の1番線ホーム(京都方面)が本格的に供用開始されることに(淀駅付近の工事完了は2013年度中の予定)。これを受けて、大阪方面から淀行の営業列車が増発される。平日朝6時台の樟葉発淀屋橋行準急は淀発に変更するほか、淀屋橋駅を18～19時台に発車する樟葉行急行4本が淀行となる。また、平日夜に京都方面へ向かう特急の10分ヘッド運転時間帯が20分拡大し、淀屋橋駅22時20分まで運転される。
> 
> 平日・土休日ともに昼間時間帯(9～17時頃)の運転パターンも変更される。特急以外の列車は現在、1時間あたり淀屋橋～樟葉間の急行が4本、中之島～出町柳間の準急が2本運転されているが、ダイヤ変更後は準急も淀屋橋駅発着となり、淀屋橋～樟葉間の急行3本、淀屋橋～出町柳間の準急3本の運転に。一方、普通はダイヤ変更後、中之島～出町柳間の列車が1時間あたり3本、中之島～萱島間の列車が1時間あたり3本の運転となる。
> 
> 平日朝に運転される私市発中之島行の通勤快急「おりひめ」と、平日夜の中之島発私市行の快速急行「ひこぼし」は廃止に。利用者の少ない一部列車の削減も行われる。新ダイヤの詳しい情報は3月上旬頃、ホームページやポケット時刻表などで案内される。
> 
> 日中の中之島駅発着の準急は淀屋橋駅発着に変更される



On 2013.03.16, elevation of the final track (Track 1, outside track for Kyōto) at Yodo Station will be complete, marking the end of the grade separation project at the station that involved reconstructing this four-track station with new elevated tracks and constructing a new elevated pedestrian bridge connecting the station with the adjacent Kyōto Racecourse (horseracing venue). As part of this milestone, Keihan will institute some minor service and schedule changes.

In particular, several trains that currently stop or end at Kuzuha will be extended further east to Yodo now that there is additional capacity at the station with the opening of the second Kyōto-bound track. The block of 10-minute Kyōto-bound limited express trains will also be extended another 20 minutes later on weekday evening, with the last one being the 22:20 departure from Yodoyabashi.

There will also be changes to the midday timetable patterns:

Limited express (Yodoyabashi ↔ Demachiyanagi): 6 tph → 6 tph (no change)
Express (Yodoyabashi ↔ Kuzuha): 4 tph → 3 tph
Semi-express (Nakanoshima ↔ Demachiyanagi): 2 tph → 0 tph
Semi-express (Yodoyabashi ↔ Demachiyanagi): 0 tph → 3 tph
Local (Yodoyabashi ↔ Demachiyanagi): 2 tph → 0 tph
Local (Nakanoshima ↔ Kayashima): 2 tph → 3 tph
Local (Nakanoshima ↔ Demachiyanagi): 2 tph → 3 tph

Will still be 18 tph on the Main Line east of Tenmabashi, but it looks like they will be demoting the Nakanoshima Line to purely local service, while moving all the limited-stop services to Yodoyabashi. In fact, Yodoyabashi won’t even have any locals at all. A bit disappointing since I really like the Nakanoshima Line… I guess they just need more time for it to fully build-out. Lack of a good connection to the Ōsaka Municipal Subway probably hurts as well.

While the new track will open on 2013.03.16, there is still some clean-up work (removing the at-grade tracks, etc.) that will continue further into the fiscal year.

Pass-by of the construction (2012.12.19). A bit shaky, but this is all that’s available.






The five-car _Orihime_ commuter rapid express (one AM Ōsaka-bound run) and _Hikoboshi_ rapid express (one PM Kisaichi-bound run) through-services between the Nakanoshima Line and Katano Line will also be discontinued due to declining ridership.

An _Orihime_ run at Hirakata-shi (2013.01.18), the junction with the Keihan Main Line. Ridership doesn’t look too bad, but the train length (limited to only five cars due to the Katano Line) is likely not a plus in terms of trying to normalize the loads during the rush.






A _Hikoboshi_ run at Nakanoshima (2013.01.17):






Apparently, Keihan also has a new so-called “image character”:


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro to switch from circular to cubical marker signposts at entrances*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tokyo/20130121/CK2013012102000097.html



> 東京メトロは、路上の駅出入り口を表示する「Ｍマーク」を、二方向からしか見えない現行の円型から、四方向から見える立方体（キューブ型）にすべて変更する。交差点や離れた場所からでも分かりやすくするためで、照明は、省エネ型の発光ダイオード（ＬＥＤ）を採用する。　（村松権主麿）
> 
> 七十七駅、二百二十四カ所にあるＭマークは、上野駅や池袋駅などを皮切りに、二〇一五年度までに、すべてキューブ型に変更される。
> 
> ＬＥＤは電車内の照明にも拡大。既に、銀座線の新型車両に導入し、他の機器への影響や明るさなどに問題ないと検証され、本格導入を決めた。今後、新しい車両にはＬＥＤを全面採用する。
> 
> 既存の車両についても、定期的なメンテナンスなどで照明を一斉交換する際、ＬＥＤに変更し、最終的に全車両をＬＥＤ化する。丸ノ内線と半蔵門線で切り替えを始め、ＬＥＤ化した車内にはステッカーを張って乗客に知らせる。
> 
> 東京メトロはＬＥＤ移行により、消費電力の抑制や、球切れによる廃棄物の大幅削減につながるとしている。
> 
> （左）前後の２方向からしか見えない現行の円型「Ｍマーク」
> （右）上野駅に導入されたキューブ型（いずれも東京メトロ提供）


The measure is primarily designed to increase visibility from all angles, as the circular signs only have two faces with the Tōkyō Metro logo, while the cubical signs will have four faces with the Tōkyō Metro logo. They will also switch out the lighting systems to LEDs, however, cutting down on electricity consumption. Covered will be 224 locations at 77 stations by FY2015, starting with Ueno (Hibiya Line) and Ikebukuro (Marunouchi Line and Yūrakuchō Line) this fiscal year. 

In related news, they’ve tested LEDs for use in general lighting systems for rolling stock and are satisfied with the performance. They will be rolling them out on all new trains, as well as refitting existing stock when their maintenance cycle comes up.


----------



## starrwulfe

quashlo said:


> From an engineering perspective, the Keiō project at Chōfu (and the Odakyū project, for that matter) are far more complex than the Tōyoko Line project, but it got far less attention because there's no tangible new service to come out of it.


I might add that its a lot easier to get information about the Toyoko line project than Odakyu's. But there will be increased service once they're done undergrounding and quad tracking that zone though...


----------



## quashlo

*High schools file joint petition with Takaoka City to extend Man’yō Line*
http://webun.jp/news/A100/knpnews/20130119/73727



> 高岡西、高岡第一、高岡商業の３高校は１８日までに、路面電車・万葉線を、高岡市片原町交差点から高岡商業高校前まで北西に約２・１キロ延伸するよう、高岡市に要望した。夜間や積雪時の通学の安全を確保するため。沿線には国の重要伝統的建造物群保存地区（重伝建地区）の山町筋や金屋町があり、３校は中心市街地活性化も期待できるとしている。金屋町の住民も近く同様の要望書を市に提出する。
> 
> ＪＲ高岡駅の北西部には、３高校と、高岡第一学園の幼稚園教諭・保育士養成所があり、合わせて約２千人の生徒・学生が学ぶ。要望した延伸区間は、ＪＲを利用する３校と養成所の生徒と学生の通学路に当たる。
> 
> 高校から駅までのバスの本数が少なく、いずれの高校でも帰宅時に歩いて駅に向かう生徒が多い。最も駅から遠く、女子生徒が全体の約７割に上る高岡商業高では、生徒が不審者に声を掛けられたケースもあった。積雪時は歩道が通行できなくなり、交通事故の危険も増す。
> 
> ２年後に開通する北陸新幹線の新駅設置に向け、市で公共交通の見直しが進んでいることから、高岡商業高の伊東与二校長が延伸の要望を近隣校に提案。いずれも延伸を強く希望しており、連名で要望書を作成した。今月１６日、伊東校長、池田安人高岡西高校長、川原隆平高岡第一学園理事長が市に提出した。
> 
> 高岡鋳物発祥の地である金屋町は、２０１１年に国の「歴史都市」に認定された高岡市の観光の中核を担う地区。駐車場がないことが長年の課題で、これまでも延伸の要望を市に伝えてきた。前自治会長で、現在は相談役の加藤昌宏さん（６２）は「ＪＲで訪れた観光客に不便な思いをさせてきた。観光の強化にも、住民の暮らしにも、延伸は必要」と強調する。
> 
> 実現には、千保川に架かる鳳鳴橋の補強などに必要な事業費や、採算性が課題となる。高橋市長は「検討課題は多いが、実現の可能性を見極めていきたい」としている。


This is a proposal for a 2.1 km branch line from the Kataharamachi intersection, located less than 1 km north of Takaoka Station between Suehiromachi and Kataharamachi Stations. The three high schools are located along the proposed alignment, securing a means of transit for students, particularly during evenings and during snowy weather. There is also hope that the extension would revitalize the Kanyamaachi and Yamachō-suji areas (the latter area features historic castle town architecture).

Currently, there is limited bus service between the station and the schools, so there are a fair number of students who just walk to and from the nearest stations. The school located furthest away also has about 70% female students, and during snowfall, it’s impossible to walk on the sidewalks, so there is a safety aspect to the proposal as well.

There are some potential cost issues with the extension, including a need to reinforce Hōmei Bridge (鳳鳴橋) over the Senbo River (千保川).

Man’yō Line scenes, focusing on their special Doraemon train (2012.09.08). The passing meet at 2:30 is pretty interesting.


----------



## quashlo

*Chōfu City finalizes development plan for former Keiō ROW*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFB1707C_Y3A110C1L83000/



> 東京都調布市は京王線と京王相模原線の地下化に伴う地上の線路跡（事業区間は計約3.7キロメートル）の利用方針案をまとめた。地下化で生じた線路跡のうち、調布駅周辺には商業施設を誘致する。ほかは自転車駐輪場や公園、緑道、生活道路などを整備する。かつて線路で遮断されていた南北方向の人の往来を増やし、地域の活性化につなげる。
> 
> 利用方針案で商業施設に定められた調布駅周辺の敷地は現在、京王電鉄が保有している。同社は「利用方針案通り、商業施設にする考え」と説明する。誘致する商業施設の敷地面積は合計で約6000平方メートルになる見通し。ただ、どのような業態を誘致するかは未定としている。
> 
> 調布駅前は南北を一体化し、中心にはイベント開催が可能な広場を設ける。交通ロータリーは南北にそれぞれ設ける。2018年度に完成する予定だ。
> 
> 布田駅前と国領駅前にも交通ロータリーと地元住民がくつろげる空間を整備する。14～15年度に完成の予定だ。
> 
> 地下化事業は東京都と調布市、京王電鉄が共同で実施した。これに伴い昨年、3.7キロメートルの間で踏切18カ所が無くなった。跡地のより詳細な整備方針はこの利用方針案をベースに、市が策定を進めている13年度から６カ年の「調布市基本計画」に盛り込む。


With the completion of the undergrounding of the Keiō Line and Keiō Sagamihara Line near Chōfu, Chōfu City has been examining ways to reuse the former at-grade ROW, and has now made a final policy decision on the matter. The grade-separation project opened up a 3.7 km swath and eliminated 18 grade crossings through a dense part of western Tōkyō, opening up a lot of opportunities to reuse the freed-up land.

For the area around Chōfu Station, they will zone about 6,000 sq m of land for commercial, although they have not decided exactly what type of commercial. This particular land is actually owned by Keiō, so I assume Keiō will want to build some sort of station tenant building aboveground. They will strengthen connectivity between the north and south sides of the station and construct a large plaza capable of holding events at the center. Rotaries for connecting modes will be provided at both the north and south ends (currently, there already are, but presumably they will substantially expand and redesign them now that they’ve got more space to work with at surface level). Completion is scheduled for FY2018.

At Fuda and Kokuryō, they will also construct rotaries, as well as open space for local residents. These are scheduled for completion in FY2014 and FY2015.

The remainder of the space will be used for bike parking, open space and parks, recreational paths, and neighborhood roads.

A walk along the surface alignment on opening day of the underground alignment (2012.08.19):


----------



## quashlo

*Universities look to take advantage of rail line expansion to attract more students*
http://mainichi.jp/english/english/features/news/20130121p2a00m0na008000c.html



> Private universities located along the Toyoko Line and the Fukutoshin Line in the Tokyo area are trying to take advantage of the connection of the two train lines from March 16 to attract prospective students from broader areas.
> 
> With the university entrance exam season right around the corner, competition among private universities to attract exam-takers is heating up. While the decline in the birthrate has caused Japanese universities to struggle to maintain student numbers, and the long-lasting recession has increased the number of students commuting from their families' homes, the two transportation lines stretching from the city of Yokohama to Saitama Prefecture may reshape the conventional "exam map."
> 
> Rikkyo University has launched "Project K" -- K stands for Kanagawa -- in a bid to attract students from the prefecture. Since Rikkyo has campuses in Tokyo's Ikebukuro and the city of Niiza, Saitama Prefecture, the university had been thought to be too far for those commuting from the Kanagawa area.
> 
> Tobu's Tojo Line and Seibu's Ikebukuro Line will also connect to the expanded Tokyu Toyoko and Tokyo Metro Fukutoshin lines in Shibuya, meaning the cities of Yokohama and Kawasaki in Kanagawa Prefecture will be directly connected to Saitama Prefecture without transfers.
> 
> Taking this as an opportunity to attract more students, Rikkyo University has put up advertising posters inside Toyoko Line trains and electric ads at Yokohama Station to publicize improved access to the college. "We hope that exam-takers in Kanagawa, where many elite high schools are located, will realize that our school is a convenient commute," says a Rikkyo official.
> 
> Waseda University, whose campuses are located along the Fukutoshin and Ikebukuro lines, is also jumping in on the opportunity to try and attract new students, placing ads on Toyoko and Fukutoshin trains since December. Waseda officials are busy preparing for more exam-takers, saying, "The number of students who commute from their families' homes in the metropolitan area has been increasing. The connected train lines will give the impression that Waseda is an easy commute and once accessibility is cleared, the school's curriculum becomes more of the focus."
> 
> Aoyama Gakuin University located near Shibuya Station is aiming to attract exam-takers from northern Tokyo and Saitama Prefecture. The university used to separate students into different campuses depending on their academic year, but from this spring, liberal arts students will study at the Aoyama campus for their entire 4-year college careers. "We welcome the joint line operations, as Shibuya becomes an increasingly attractive city thanks to redevelopment efforts," said a university official.
> 
> Gakushuin University -- located close to the Fukutoshin Line's Zoshigaya Station -- and other universities along the line are also promoting themselves through advertising. Keio University, near Toyoko's Hiyoshi Station on the other hand, is taking a more passive approach, stating, "Exam-takers from the Saitama area may increase but we are not thinking about anything special in terms of advertising."
> 
> According to Yoyogi Seminar, a major prep-school for entrance exams, the number of exam-takers from Kanagawa Prefecture aiming for Rikkyo and Waseda universities increased in October's trial exams. Moreover, Japan Railway Co. and Sagami Railway Co. are scheduled to join their train line services in the spring of 2015, and hope to attract more students from Kanagawa to schools in central Tokyo.
> 
> Yukiyo Sakaguchi, chief of the exam information center at Yoyogi Seminar, says, "With the decline in the birthrate and the recession, the number of students coming to live in Tokyo has decreased. Universities within the metropolitan area must compete for a limited number of exam-takers." Sakaguchi also points out that although "accessibility" has become a key factor for exam-takers when applying to schools, "only famous and competitive universities are likely to benefit from such a trend."
> 
> Rikkyo University's electric ad is seen at Yokohama Station in Yokohama's Nishi Ward in Kanagawa Prefecture. (Mainichi)


----------



## orulz

quashlo said:


> *Hiroden pushes for elevated alignment into Hiroshima Station*
> http://www.chugoku-np.co.jp/News/Sp201301190070.html
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the leadership changes at Hiroden won’t affect this project too much after all. The other interesting tidbit here is that the president of JR West’s Hiroshima office has mentioned the possibility of bringing Hiroden trains directly into the station building. They will be replacing the station building anyways, so this will make transferring between JR and Hiroden a breeze if realized.


Great to see this and the cooperation between JR West and Hiroden makes sense. There is essentially zero competition between JR West and Hiroden in this part of town. They are entirely complementary services. JR has absolutely nothing to lose by bringing Hiroden directly into the station building.

Of course they compete fiercely with each other on the Miyajima line & with the ferry service to Miyajima. I always thought this must be why the services are poorly connected at Nishi Hiroshima, compared with the excellent integration at Yokogawa and even the current setup at Hiroshima station which isn't that bad. Hiroden doesn't want to lose any of its passengers via a transfer to JR and vice versa.


----------



## quashlo

Yeah, I don't think competition is a factor in this case... With the JR station located where it is, a lot of JR passengers will still rely on the trams to get to and from the center of the city. 

With Hiroshima being a fairly popular destination, this project should be a big plus for tourists, too. I remember on my last trip when I arrived in Hiroshima by Shinkansen, it was cold and raining and I had to drag around my luggage. A fully-sheltered, fully-enclosed, level connection would fix a lot of the inconveniences for visitors. 

I'm a bit curious what the terminal layout will look like in terms of tracks and platforms... Hiroden's current setup, with the crossover inside the station, looks far from ideal, to say the least.


----------



## starrwulfe

quashlo said:


> Universities look to take advantage of rail line expansion to attract more students
> http://mainichi.jp/english/english/features/news/20130121p2a00m0na008000c.html


Lets just say I know very well about "Project K".


----------



## fieldsofdreams

starrwulfe said:


> Lets just say I know very well about "Project K".


Hehehe looks like the Fukutoshin Line through-service from Minato-Mirai, Tokyu Toyoko, Tobu Tojo, and Seibu Ikebukuro has a very positive side effect in terms of providing better commute options for students, and universities are taking that massive interconnection project into their own advantage. That indeed is one extremely positive externality that I have not seen before with a subway line extension and through service, and I hope that other countries can model Tokyo's extensive use of through-services to allow even more students (and commuters in general) to enjoy their commute between the city and suburbs.


----------



## quashlo

*Realtime bus information displays coming to Ōsaka train stations*
http://response.jp/article/2013/01/23/189393.html



> 大阪府は、公共交通の乗り継ぎ改善（シームレス化）に向けた実証実験として、リアルタイムのバス運行情報を映すモニターを枚方市の駅や商業施設等に設置する。
> 
> 実証実験は、リアルタイムのバス発車時刻情報や遅延情報を提供するモニターを京阪樟葉駅や商業施設等に設置することで、乗り継ぎ改善効果等を検証する。
> 
> 今回設置するモニターは、京阪バスが搭載しているバスロケーションシステム（バス運行情報提供システム）と連動させることにより、リアルタイムのバス運行情報を提供できるようにしている。
> 
> 実証実験は1月29日から3月31日までの予定で、モニターを京阪樟葉駅改札口付近、 くずはモール本館1階、極楽湯枚方店出入口付近に設置する。


This is a trial program to install a GPS-based realtime bus information display. Displays will be installed at the faregates to Keihan Kuzuha Station and two other locations in the surrounding vicinity, including inside the adjacent Kuzuha Mall.


----------



## quashlo

*Shares of privatized Ōsaka Municipal Subway will remain assets of proposed special wards*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASHC2202S_S3A120C1AC8000/



> 大阪市の橋下徹市長は22日、市営地下鉄が民営化してできる予定の市100％出資の新会社の株式について、大阪都構想で大阪府と市が統合し、市を特別区に再編した後は「特別区の保有資産にしたい」との方針を明らかにした。松井一郎大阪府知事とも合意済みという。同日の市議会委員会で答弁した。
> 
> 市営地下鉄は主に市の資金で整備されたが、利用者は市民よりも市外の住民が多いため、都構想実現後の資産の帰属が注目されていた。
> 
> 市議会などには「市の財産が都構想で都（府）側に吸収される」との懸念があったが、橋下市長は「市所有の株式は、市が特別区になれば区の資産になる」と明言。市は2015年度に市営地下鉄を民営化する方針。
> 
> 都構想で市は５か７の特別区に再編される見通し。株式を各区に分割するか共同保有にするか、配当の扱いをどうするかは今後議論する。


This is partly related to the reorganization of Ōsaka Prefecture and Ōsaka City into a “special ward” government similar to the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government. The end result will be similar to what happened in Tōkyō, with the former city being divided into special wards, while most of the outer cities remain separate, but all under the metropolitan government. As in many cases, it all has to do with jurisdiction, and there was some worry that some of the outer cities would end up benefitting by getting to dip their hands into city-created assets (in this case, the subway).

In other related news, the first refurbished 66 series (Unit 66605F) for the Sakai-suji Line was delivered late last year after being transported to Alna Sharyō in June. It tested for a bit with Hankyū in December, and starting 2013.01.08, has been out testing on the Hankyū Line during the midday hours. Changes are mostly cosmetic , including head- and taillight replacement (now identical to Hankyū 9300 series and refurbished Hankyū 7300 series), conversion of destination signs to full-color LEDs (like the newest 30000 series trains on the subway), addition of skirts at the train ends, and changes to the interior similar to the 30000 series.

Night-time testing on the Hankyū Line (2012.12.11):






Pulling out of the Hankyū yard at Shōjaku for some midday testing (2013.01.10):


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Question: should the consolidation between Toei Subway and Tokyo Metro will be made, who will then own the unified system? Will it have private stakeholders as a majority owner, the Tokyo Metropolitan Government, or will there be some division in ownership? There are much more implications when this merger gets approved by the metropolitan government and the MLIT, especially in terms of vehicle management, new construction, through services, etc.


----------



## starrwulfe

^^ You do know that Tokyo Metro formed from the privatization of the Eidan Subway, which was a sub-agency of the MLIT, right? The company replaced the Teito Rapid Transit Authority (帝都高速度交通営団 Teito Kōsokudo Kōtsū Eidan), commonly known as Eidan or TRTA, on April 1, 2004.
Since Toei is basically the prefectural Department of Transport's public transit division, I'd just assume they'd sell off their subway divisions (keeping buses and trams) to Tokyo Metro for stock in the company.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

starrwulfe said:


> ^^ You do know that Tokyo Metro formed from the privatization of the Eidan Subway, which was a sub-agency of the MLIT, right? The company replaced the Teito Rapid Transit Authority (帝都高速度交通営団 Teito Kōsokudo Kōtsū Eidan), commonly known as Eidan or TRTA, on April 1, 2004.
> Since Toei is basically the prefectural Department of Transport's public transit division, I'd just assume they'd sell off their subway divisions (keeping buses and trams) to Tokyo Metro for stock in the company.


Oh ok. I've heard of Eidan and TRTA, but not how it was managed before. So, if that's the case, the subways will be consolidated into the bigger Tokyo Metro, and that Tokyo Metro will then operate Toei Subway's vehicles? Hmmm it seems like Tokyo Metro will then need to have a lot of order books filled with ideas and suggestions since there is not one unified rail gauge used for all the systems... That'll be really interesting when I hear Tokyo Metro Shinjuku Line, Tokyo Metro Oedo Line, Tokyo Metro Mita Line, and Tokyo Metro Asakusa Line.

With such a development, the subway will then be privately owned, with a majority of the stocks owned by the government, while the buses and trams will still be operated by Toei, correct?


----------



## quashlo

*New bike parking for Sannomiya and Motomachi areas in Kōbe*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/hyogo/news/20130123-OYT8T01683.htm



> ◇禁止区域　放置自転車１４００台
> 
> 神戸市中心部の三宮・元町駅周辺などで目立つ放置自転車対策として、市は民間事業者による駐輪場の整備に乗り出した。市が事業者に道路の占用許可を出し、駐輪場を設置し、管理運営までしてもらう。事業者が決まり、３か所約２００台分を整備して今夏にも供用を始める予定だ。（藤基泰寛）
> 
> 市は一昨年１２月、市内の放置禁止区域内にある放置自転車（ミニバイクを含む）の台数を調査。市内全体で約１万１００台あり、うち三宮・元町駅周辺だけで約１４００台に上った。通勤、通学で長時間放置する人が多いが、買い物の間の短時間だけの人もいるという。市では昨年度、約３万５０００台を撤去している。撤去費用に年間２億円以上かかっているという。
> 
> 最近は、禁止区域のギリギリ外側に放置するケースが目立つという。禁止区域外の場合、１週間以上放置されないと撤去できないためで、三宮中央通りの放置禁止区域の境界付近では多数の自転車が放置されているのが現状だ。通りがかりの同市兵庫区の主婦小川真知子さん（５２）は「放置自転車を避けようとした自転車とぶつかりそうになることも多く、通行の邪魔」と不満を口にする。一方、自転車を止めようとしていた会社員男性（３２）は「他にもたくさん止まっているので、急いでいる時はつい止めてしまう」と頭をかいた。
> 
> 区域外の放置台数の調査は行っていないが、市の担当者は「区域内の数倍はある」とみている。
> 
> 三宮・元町駅周辺にある駐輪場は計約１６４０台分しかなく、市では、放置車両対策として、駐輪場増設にあたることにした。民間に駐輪場の整備から運営管理までを任せることで、市の財政負担を抑えられる上、道路占用料の収入も得られる。また、料金面などで利用者のニーズにあった運営がしやすくなり、稼働率も上がることも期待する。
> 
> 市は事業者に、関西約３００か所以上で駐輪場を管理、運営する「アーキエムズ」（京都市中京区）を選定。近く協定書を結ぶ。
> 
> 市道路部計画課は「放置禁止区域を拡大しても、区域外に止める状況は変わらず、結局はいたちごっこ。民間の力を借りて駐輪場を増やし、放置自転車をなくしていきたい」と話す。
> 
> 三宮中央通りの放置禁止区域外に放置された多数の自転車（神戸市中央区で）


Illegal bike parking is an issue in Kōbe, and a city-commissioned survey last year counted approx. 11,100 illegally-parked bikes across the entire city, about 1,400 of which were concentrated in the heart of central Kōbe in Sannomiya and Motomachi, comprising both long-term parkers such as train commuters and short-term parkers such as local shoppers. Annual expenses to confiscate the bikes (approx. 35,000 a year) have reached over ¥200 million, so the city is now looking at hiring a private firm to establish and maintain designated bike parking (200 spaces total) at three locations. The city has selected ArchiM’s, which operates over 300 bike parking facilities across the Kansai region, to administer these new facilities, and will grant them permits to operate on city-owned ROW.


----------



## quashlo

*Delays from street running foil Fukutetsu, Echitetsu timed transfers*
http://www.fukuishimbun.co.jp/localnews/society/39532.html



> 福井県のえちぜん鉄道三国芦原線と福井鉄道福武線の乗り継ぎ利用時の運賃を一体化する「連絡運賃」が昨年１０月に導入されて３カ月余りがたった。田原町駅（福井市）を経由する乗客の利便性は上がったが、実際の運行では福鉄の遅れにより、接続するはずのえち鉄は到着を待たずに出発せざるを得ないケースが続出している。福鉄の路面区間の定時性確保という課題があらためて浮き彫りとなっており、県も対策を検討している。
> 
> 福井市内の総合病院に通う越前市の男性（３７）は、福鉄福武線のスポーツ公園駅からえち鉄三国芦原線の福大前西福井駅まで乗り継ぎ利用している。通勤時間帯と激しい雨が重なったある日、田原町で福鉄を降りて乗り継ごうとしたが、えち鉄側のホームに移ったときには、乗る予定の電車は既になかった。結局、病院には徒歩で向かうことに。「１駅分だから歩けたけれど、目的地がもっと遠い人は困ったはず」と語る。
> 
> 「連絡運賃」は両社が２０１２年１０月１日に導入した。両線全体の運賃を統一的に見直し、乗り継ぎの際に必要な初乗り運賃の負担分を軽減。県が両線で実施する相互乗り入れ計画に先行して利便性を高め、需要を掘り起こす狙いだ。
> 
> 電車の連絡を考慮し、待ち時間がおおむね２０分以内、通勤・通学時間帯は最短５分（三国港方面）となる運行ダイヤが組まれている。
> 
> だが、事業者によると、福鉄は信号待ちや自動車の混雑に影響される路面区間を走っているため、通勤時間帯の数本で到着時刻の遅れが恒常化。えち鉄は３分程度まで出発を遅らせることもあるが、ほぼ１日１度は乗り継ぎ客を待たずに発車しているという。
> 
> 連絡運賃制度の利用者は１０月１２５６人、１１月１７３６人、１２月１９１０人と増加。えち鉄全線の１日当たりの利用者も９月から１２月にかけて増えた。利用は好調とみられるだけに、担当者は遅れによるサービス低下を懸念。「定時の乗り継ぎをあきらめ、最初から１本遅らそうとする乗客も出てきた」と乗客の動向に心配を寄せる。
> 
> 県は１５年度からの相互乗り入れ実現に向け、１３年度にホーム改修などの工事を始める方針。えち鉄を福鉄の越前武生駅（越前市）まで、福鉄をえち鉄の鷲塚針原駅（福井市）まで走らせる計画で、路面区間の遅れは、えち鉄側の運行ダイヤにも直接影響を及ぼすことになる。
> 
> 県は、遅れの大きな要因の一つとして、路面区間の交差点で右折する自動車が対向車の通過を待つ間に軌道内に進入し、電車20+ 件の進行を妨げるケースが多いとみており、広報などでドライバーに注意を呼び掛ける予定。
> 
> また、路面区間の停留所４カ所のうち３カ所はホーム幅が７５センチと狭く、「朝のラッシュ時は乗り降りに手間取る原因になっている」（県交通まちづくり課）ため、拡幅工事を計画。生徒の利用で混雑しやすい仁愛女子高校停留所に優先して着手したい考えだ。
> 
> さらに同課は、フェニックス通りの新木田交差点（福井市）では電車の待ち時間が最大２分１９秒に及ぶとして「各交差点の信号の切り替えパターンに調整の余地がないか県警と協議したい」と説明。路面電車やバスが近づくと自動的に信号の待ち時間を短くする「公共車両優先システム（ＰＴＰＳ）」も導入の可能性を探りたいという。
> 
> 田原町駅に到着した福井鉄道福武線の電車。運行の遅れでえちぜん鉄道三国芦原線の次発に接続できないケースが相次いでいる＝福井市田原１丁目


The special discount fare for transferring between these two private railways in the Fukui area was introduced in October of last year, but there’s been some issues in implementing timed transfers between the two systems at Tawaramachi Station. As a result of Fukui Railway (Fukutetsu) delays stemming from street running segments, Echizen Railway (Echitetsu) trains frequently have to leave before a connection can be made. The schedule was crafted to keep the waiting time to less than 20 minutes throughout the day, and to as little as five minutes during the commute periods. Due to signal delay at intersections and traffic congestion (especially from left-turning vehicles that block train passage), however, about one Echitetsu train a day has to depart without making the timed transfer. Of the four Fukutetsu stops on surface streets, three are also super narrow (only 75 cm wide), extending dwell times during the morning rush hour.

Use of the special discount fare has increased from 1,256 passengers in October to 1,736 in October and 1,910 in December, and daily ridership on the entire Echitetsu network increased from September to December, but there is worry that the delays are potentially affecting ridership.

The discounted transfer fare is only a preliminary measure, as the ultimate plan is to build a direct track connection between Echitetsu and Fukutetsu to allow for through-servicing. Work on platform renovations will begin in FY2013 to allow for the interlining. Fukui Prefecture is also planning to widen the three surface stops, starting with Jin’ai Joshi Kōkō (which has high ridership due to nearby government offices and a high school), and will modify signal timing at one of the problem intersections, potentially implementing a transit priority system.

Snow scenes on the Echizen Railway (2012.1.26):


----------



## quashlo

*Gakunan Railway breaks off rail operations into new subsidiary*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO50949390U3A120C1L61000/



> 富士急行グループの岳南鉄道（富士市）は４月、貨物輸送の廃止で収益が悪化している鉄道事業を分社化する。全額出資子会社の「岳南電車」を新設。黒字の不動産事業や物販事業などと切り離し、財務の透明化と意思決定の迅速化につなげる。
> 
> 新会社の資本金は１億円。代表者は未定だが、岳鉄の畠山建二社長が兼務する可能性がある。富士急から岳鉄への出向人事は続け、新会社の役員にも就くとみられる。
> 
> 岳鉄で鉄道事業に関わる社員やパート従業員計約20人は、新会社へ転籍する。
> 
> 吉原―岳南江尾を結ぶ「岳南鉄道線」の路線名や運行ダイヤ、運賃は変更しない。
> 
> 岳南鉄道は沿線にある製紙会社の生産縮小などを受け、2012年３月に貨物輸送を終了。旅客部門だけでは鉄道事業の収益が確保にしくくなっていた。
> 
> 富士市は住民の通勤・通学の足を確保する目的で、岳鉄に対し14年度末まで３年間、年6500万円の補助金を交付することにしている。13年度からは補助金の交付先が岳南電車に変わる可能性がある。


This is an interesting local railway in Fuji City, Shizuoka Prefecture, currently part of the Fujikyū Group that also owns the Fujikyū Express line and the Fujikyū Highlands theme park. It’s a small, 9.2 km line running through eastern Fuji City, but in the past, it served both freight and passenger traffic, carrying 5 million passengers and 1 million tons annually during its heyday (1967). The line has steadily declined, though, and in 2010, it carried only 770,000 passengers and 65,000 tons. Freight operations were ceased in March 2012, so the line is surviving purely on passenger traffic now, with funding from the local governments (¥65 million annually from Fuji City through FY2014). 

The goal of breaking off the rail operations into a separate subsidiary is to isolate the issues of unprofitable rail operations from the railway’s profitable real estate and goods distribution businesses, but hopefully this isn’t simply a precursor to abandonment. Ultimately, the decision to keep the line running will likely rest with Fuji City and how much money they are willing to invest in supporting its operating budget.

Full outbound cab view from Yoshiwara to Gakunan Enoo (2011.12.07):


----------



## quashlo

*Kairakuen Station to accept Suica*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/130124/ibr13012402190000-n1.htm



> ２月２０日から３月３１日に偕楽園（水戸市）などで開催される「水戸の梅まつり」に合わせて、同市常磐町に「ＪＲ偕楽園臨時駅」が開設される。梅まつり期間中の土、日曜日と祝日の１３日間、下り列車が１日３０本停車する。
> 
> 臨時駅は梅見に偕楽園を訪れる観光客らの玄関口として毎年開設。利用時間は午前９時１０分～午後３時半で、下りの特急列車１３本と普通列車１７本が停車する。臨時駅の改札では、水戸の梅大使が観光客を出迎える。
> 
> 今年からは、改札に簡易式のＩＣ乗車券専用改札機を設置。これまで、利用できなかった「Ｓｕｉｃａ」を利用して、気軽に都内などからも梅が見に来られるようにした。
> 
> 東日本大震災前の平成２２年には１１日間で３万９千人の利用があったが、昨年は梅の開花の遅れや悪天候などの影響で、１３日間で２万７千人と低迷。ＪＲ東日本水戸支社は「臨時駅を利用して、より多くの人に梅まつりを楽しんでもらいたい」とＰＲしている。


Kairakuen Station is unusual station because it’s seasonal only, open only for the plum blossom season at Kairakuen Park in Mito City. This year, the station will be open on weekends and holidays from 2013.02.20 to 2013.03.31 between 9:10 am and 3:00 pm. Located on the Jōban Line, the station is also a bit unusual in that only one direction (outbound, from Tōkyō) is served… A total of 30 outbound trains will stop each day the station is open, including 13 limited expresses and 17 locals. In 2010, ridership during the 11 days the station was open was 39,000, but that dropped last year to 27,000 (over 13 days) due to a late bloom and inclement weather.

This time, though, they will be providing Suica readers at the station to make it easier for passengers from Greater Tōkyō to visit. This is the first time they’ve done this, and presumably, these will just be the simple reader terminals found at some of the stations on the Tsurumi Line.

E531 series arrives and departs Kairakuen (2012.03.25):


----------



## quashlo

*Refurbished 205-600 series coming to the Nikkō, Utusnomiya Lines*

These are ex-Keiyō Line sets from Keiyō Rolling Stock Center that were made redundant with the introduction of modern E233-5000 series sets to the line. They’re now being shifted onto the smaller lines in JR East’s Tōkyō-area network, starting with the Nikkō Line and Utsunomiya Line. Four 4-car sets will be introduced onto the Nikkō Line to replace 107-0 series out of Oyama Rolling Stock Center, while another eight 4-car sets will be introduced for Utsunomiya Line services between Koganei and Kuroiso deployed out of Takasaki Rolling Stock Center.

Here’s some pictures of a finished Nikkō Line set that was unveiled to the press (2013.01.15):
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

Like the 107 series they are replacing, the color scheme uses classic ruby brown, gold, and cream.










Run number display was converted from rollsign to LED, but the front and side destination signs still use rollsigns, but with the traditional script used on the 107 series. Couplers were upgraded to automatic electric couplers.










Pantographs were converted to single-arm design, and a special frost-removing pantograph was also installed on one of the powered cars.










Emblems featuring the historic Nikkō Station building and the sleeping cat at Nikkō Tōshōgū Shrine have been added along the full length of the train.



















DT50D bogie, equipped with Cerajet equipment, which improves rail adhesion and slip prevention by injecting ceramic particles between the rail and wheel. It’s basically a modern version of a sandbox.










Blinds were replaced.










Wheelchair space and wheelchair-accessible restroom










Button-operated doors to deal with inclement weather and heat loss.


----------



## quashlo

*Bike lanes coming to Kawasaki Station area as soon as August*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/kanagawa/20130124/CK2013012402000153.html



> 川崎市と県警は２３日、京急川崎駅近くの県道に仮設する一方通行の自転車道について、８月にも本格実施する計画を発表した。昨年１１月に実施した社会実験を踏まえた結果で、全国初の取り組み。自転車道はおおむね好評だったが、調査で、駅利用者で混雑する駅前で進めた自転車の押し歩きを守る人が約１割という課題も明らかになった。（山本哲正）
> 
> 計画では、県道のＪＲ線をくぐるアンダーパス部を含む約二百メートル区間に、車と自転車の分離柵を設ける。駅前の歩道はこれまでの二倍以上となる四・五メートルに広げ、車道側約一・五メートルを色分け舗装して自転車の押し歩きゾーンにする。
> 
> 歩道は一月下旬、自転車道は三月にも着手。国庫補助を活用し、総事業費は約一億円を見込む。
> 
> 仮設による二週間の社会実験では、自転車利用者の九割以上が自転車道を利用したという。片側二車線が同一車線になった車は、アンダーパス部を含む約三百メートル区間の通過時間が混雑時に一分二十秒ほど増えたというが、「安全を優先する立場からは、大きな問題とは認められない」と判断した。
> 
> 車、自転車、歩行者の八百人余りを対象にしたアンケートでは、八割以上が自転車道の必要性に賛成。市建設緑政局企画課の福田賢一計画調整担当課長は「一方通行自転車道は『安全に走ることができる』と車側の理解も得られた」。順守率の低い押し歩きも、必要性は自転車利用者で八割、歩行者で六割余りが賛成としており、福田課長は「安全のため根強く押し歩きの定着を呼び掛けたい」と話している。
> 
> 社会実験の対象区間。押し歩きを進めているが、自転車に乗ったまま歩道を通行する人は多い（市提供）


Kawasaki City implemented a two-week trial program in November that met with mostly positive response (particularly the temporary bike lanes). Over 90% of bikers used the temporary bike lanes, but only 10% of bikers actually heeded warnings to walk their bike in the area immediately outside the station, which is the busiest for pedestrians.

The ultimate plan will install bike lanes with barriers along 200 m of a prefectural road passing underneath the JR tracks near the station. In the immediate vicinity of the station, the city will widen the sidewalks to 4.5 m (more than double their current width) and color about 1.5 m of the adjacent road pavement as a “walk your bike” zone. Sidewalk work will begin late January, followed by the bike lane in work in March. Total project cost is approx. ¥100 million. 

Riding by bike along Fuchū Kaidō from Kawasaki Station to Tokorozawa Station (over 40 km), at 1.8×. The underpass beneath the JR tracks begins at 1:30.


----------



## quashlo

*Keiō jumps on rail museum bandwagon*
http://ajw.asahi.com/article/cool_japan/fun_spots/AJ201301250014



> Keio Corp. will mark the 100th anniversary of its electric railway line service this year with a remodeled and expansive train museum in the western Tokyo city of Hino.
> 
> The current Keio Rail Land facility outside Tama-dobutsukoen Station in Hino's Hodokubo district will reopen this autumn as a Keio railway museum designed for both children and adults.
> 
> It will display five classic carriages, including the 2400 model, which dates back to the company's pre-1998 era as Keio Teito Electric Railway. It will also contain a giant diorama and a train driving simulator.
> 
> Keio Rail Land on the north side of Tama-dobutsukoen Station has only 277 square meters of floor space and mainly features N-gauge dioramas and original railway merchandise for sale.
> 
> The new facility will be built on the south side of the station, where warehouses and parking lots are now located.
> 
> The two-story museum and an outdoor gallery will cover around 2,200 square meters, nearly eight times the floor space of Keio Rail Land.
> 
> In addition to the train driving simulator, Keio will install equipment allowing visitors to experience a conductor's job by, for example, closing and opening train doors. Keio says it will change the diorama rails from N-gauge to the larger HO-gauge to authentically reproduce streets and other scenery along the tracks.
> 
> The outdoor gallery will exhibit a green 2400 model, which the rail company operated until 1969, the 2010 series that ran from 1959 to 1984, and the 5000 series, Japan's first commuter train with bench seating and air conditioning. It will also feature the 3000 series that operated until two years ago on the Inokashira Line, with the face of its lead carriage painted in seven different colors.
> 
> These trains are currently in storage in Hachioji and elsewhere. Keio will announce the price of admission and other details at a later date.
> 
> The company was founded in 1910 as Keio Denki Kido Co. Based on its plan to connect Tokyo with Hachioji to the west, the "Keio" in the company name was formed by combining the second kanji in each of the two cities' names.
> 
> Keio opened a line running between Sasazuka and Chofu in 1913. The company merged with Gyokunan Electric Railway in 1926 and started rail service between Shinjuku and Higashi-Hachioji, which has since been relocated to the current Keio-Hachioji Station.
> 
> Large, comprehensive train museums with collections of real train cars of historical value have proved popular across Japan, the Railway Museum in Saitama run by East Japan Railway Co. (JR East).
> 
> Private sector rail operators in the Tokyo area also have their own museums. Tobu Railway Co. set up the Tobu Museum in Sumida Ward, while Tokyu Corp. operates the Train and Bus Museum in Kawasaki's Miyamae Ward, Kanagawa Prefecture.
> 
> An artist's depiction of the new Keio train museum (Provided by Keio Corp.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2400 model from the Keio Teito Electric Railway era (Provided by Keio Corp.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3000 series that ran on the Inokashira Line (Provided by Keio Corp.)


Always liked the ring of 京王帝都電鉄… :lol:


----------



## quashlo

Some pictures of the special Yamanote Line wrap train commemorating the 103 series:
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ The 50th Anniversary wrap on a E231-500 for the Yamanote Line looks really wonderful... Perhaps the 103 was the first electric-powered train used for the line, and it survived for a long time until the more modern 205 and 231 series, true? In your opinion, which of those three train sets I mentioned is the best train set ever used for the line, and why?

And even the small details (on the hand straps) are decked out for the celebration too!


----------



## starrwulfe

fieldsofdreams said:


> Oh ok. I've heard of Eidan and TRTA, but not how it was managed before. So, if that's the case, the subways will be consolidated into the bigger Tokyo Metro, and that Tokyo Metro will then operate Toei Subway's vehicles? Hmmm it seems like Tokyo Metro will then need to have a lot of order books filled with ideas and suggestions since there is not one unified rail gauge used for all the systems... That'll be really interesting when I hear Tokyo Metro Shinjuku Line, Tokyo Metro Oedo Line, Tokyo Metro Mita Line, and Tokyo Metro Asakusa Line.
> 
> With such a development, the subway will then be privately owned, with a majority of the stocks owned by the government, while the buses and trams will still be operated by Toei, correct?


The reason there are different gauges on the Toei systems is because of interlining. The Asakusa line trains also run on Keikyu and Keisei, and those two are standard gauge. The Shinjuku line runs on Keio which is narrow gauge. The Mita line runs on Tokyu's Meguro line and also shares tracks with Tokyo Metro's Namboku line, so narrow gauge there too. The Oedo line uses linear motor propulsion so they used regular gauge track to be able to fit the wide metal plates in the middle that is necessary for the motors to work. 

If Tokyo Metro were to take over tomorrow, I'd want them to investigate the following:

*Immediately normalize fares and transfers across the systems. It will take some time to make physical transfers to both systems, and even now they're being worked on where it's really easy (the wall separating the Hanzomon and Shinjuku lines at Kudanshita and Jinbocho stations for example) In places where there are at most 600m separating a Toei and Metro station, transfer gates should be placed that will allow the ticket to pop back out and be used at the other station to continue one's journey. Most people in Tokyo use farecards (Suica/PASMO) and on March 23rd, all of Japan's major IC farecards gain interoperability status, so this would make it even easier to do. NYCMTA and Chicago's CTA already use this system.

*Find new opportunities for interlining. The Shinjuku line's eastern end and Mita line's northern end terminate without connecting to any other rail lines.
The Shinjuku line ends between JR's Yawate and Keisei's Yawate stations in the city of Ichikawa, Chiba. Due to gauge differences, interlining on Keisei is impossible. The way the alignment is angled now, running on JR tracks will require a bored tunnel to "miss" Yawate station or loop around it. Expensive possibly but doable. An extension to Musashino line tracks is also doable but who would pay for it?
The Mita line ends at Nishi Takashimadaira in northern Itabashi Ward, but was originally supposed to continue into Wako-shi and access the Tobu Tojo line and head out to Kawagoe. It could still be done, but will have to happen in bored tunnels now that there's buildings where fields were when the original plan was drafted.
It's impossible to interline the Oedo line due to its propulsion choice, but an extension into Saitama's Niiza city has been on the books since the 1980s. 

*Work on making the Loop 8/ Super 7 line a reality. This is a line that's supposed to start in Jiyuugaoka near the Tokyu Toyoko line station of the same line, and follow Kanpachi Rd (literally means "Loop 8") around the outskirts of Tokyo to Akabane, then switch to Kan-Nana (Loop 7) and come around the eastern side of Tokyo to end around Shin-Kiba station.
Depending on gauges and technology used, an interlining with Tokyu's Oimachi line on the southwest can happen, or they can use the same tech as the Oedo line (narrow bodied trains with linear propulsion helps drive the cost of tunneling down since a smaller bore is used.) This could create a very interesting interlining opportunity.


----------



## mkill

Note that the main reason Toei and Tokyo Metro are still separate has nothing to do with train technology, gauges or operations.

Tokyo Metro is a healthy company, and there were even considerations to have it go public.
Toei, on the other hand, has a mountain of debt (over a _trillion_ Yen), mainly from building the Oedo Line in the 80ies during the Bubble (if I am not mistaken, building a subway still requires the purchase of rights of way in Japan, up to a certain depth). For the first years, the Oedo Line didn't even have an operational profit, but that has changed. I think it's still in the red if you include debt payments.
If Toei and Tokyo Metro are merged, you either ruin Metro's balance sheet and therefore the chance to put it on the stock market, or leave the metropolitan government with a mountain of debt.

I'd split up Toei and sell Asakusa Line to Keikyu/Keisei, Shinjuku Line to Keio and Mita Line to Tokyo Metro, but that's me.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

mkill said:


> Note that the main reason Toei and Tokyo Metro are still separate has nothing to do with train technology, gauges or operations.
> 
> Tokyo Metro is a healthy company, and there were even considerations to have it go public.
> Toei, on the other hand, has a mountain of debt (over a _trillion_ Yen), mainly from building the Oedo Line in the 80ies during the Bubble (if I am not mistaken, building a subway still requires the purchase of rights of way in Japan, up to a certain depth). For the first years, the Oedo Line didn't even have an operational profit, but that has changed. I think it's still in the red if you include debt payments.
> If Toei and Tokyo Metro are merged, you either ruin Metro's balance sheet and therefore the chance to put it on the stock market, or leave the metropolitan government with a mountain of debt.
> 
> I'd split up Toei and sell Asakusa Line to Keikyu/Keisei, Shinjuku Line to Keio and Mita Line to Tokyo Metro, but that's me.


That's a very interesting perspective you've brought up. So, if the big concern is to merge the two subway companies, the first question is this: with Tokyo Metro's massive profits versus Toei's massive debts, how can Tokyo Metro contribute to pay off Toei Subway's debts? It's like, sure, government-owned companies do not necessarily have to turn in profits like private corporations, but it has to give service to the people it serves... But if the merged company will be privately-owned (but majority of its stocks owned by the government), then Tokyo Metro should need to find ways to clean up Toei's debts which could finally balance the two budgets into one.

The second question would be, with a unified system, how will the merged company manage its vehicles and station identities, especially that the two systems at the moment are operated differently of each other? Tokyo Metro, I sense, operates a lot of newer vehicles and much more interlining services than Toei. On the other hand, there are some stations that have Tokyo Metro and Toei close to each other, but have different entrances, different markings, and even closed-off platforms that require commuters who want to transfer to go through one set of ticket barriers in order to get to the other set of ticket barriers and platforms. It can be a hassle, especially if someone is in a hurry... I imagine with a unified network, the number of stations might remain the same, if not some stations will be consolidated, and that transferring between the two will be as easy as stepping out of one train and heading to the other platform. And Tokyo Metro will end up having much more commercial space, especially with the Oedo Line that have a lot of stations in a loop!

Hopefully, this issue will be settled soon, along with a unified Tokyo Metro.


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki, Nippon Sharyō, Sumitomo, Sōjitsu, Mitsubishi express interest in SEPTA Silverliner IV replacements*
http://www.philly.com/philly/news/local/20130125_SEPTA_begins_process_of_railcar_replacement.html



> SEPTA on Thursday began the long process of replacing 231 aging Silverliner IV train cars, even as it waits for the last of its new Silverliner V cars.
> 
> SEPTA officials met with representatives of 12 car manufacturers and other companies in an "expression of interest" session Thursday.
> 
> Among the manufacturers expressing interest in bidding on a contract for the new cars was Hyundai Rotem Corp., which built the new Silverliner V cars but fell two years behind schedule amid production and labor problems.
> 
> The Silverliner IV cars, which are the bulk of the Regional Rail fleet, are nearly 40 years old, about the age that their forerunners were back in 2006, when SEPTA ordered the new cars to replace them.
> 
> The Silverliner IVs were built by General Electric Co. from 1974 to 1976. GE is no longer in the train-building business.
> 
> In addition to Hyundai Rotem, the companies that attended Thursday's session included Alstom, Kawasaki, Nippon Sharyo USA, Sumitomo, Sojitz, Bombardier, Mitsubishi, STV, Carmen Group, Faiveley Transport, and Wabtec.
> 
> The new Silverliner VIs are likely to cost about $3 million each, and SEPTA said it did not have enough money to buy them now.
> 
> SEPTA relies on state and federal funds for its capital budget, funding for vehicles and big construction projects. Both Harrisburg and Washington have been cutting transit spending.
> 
> Although ridership is at a 23-year high, SEPTA's capital budget is at a 15-year low, at $303 million.


Rotem’s in a bit of a pickle with both SEPTA and MBTA, the latter of which is threatening to cancel their contract completely, so in terms of actual railcar manufacturers (as opposed to manufacturers or suppliers of specific components or brokers like Sumitomo), I suspect that will leave only Alstom, Bombardier, Kawasaki, and Nippon Sharyō. 

SEPTA already runs some Kawasaki LRVs:


----------



## quashlo

*Chikuhō Electric Railroad to implement station numbering*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASJC2401M_U3A120C1ACY000/



> 西日本鉄道は24日、子会社の筑豊電気鉄道（福岡県中間市）の全21駅に番号を割り振る「駅ナンバリング」を導入すると発表した。駅標識や運賃表などに使用する。
> 
> 駅名表示が読めない外国人や初めて利用する観光客らに配慮。行き先を間違えないようにすることで、利便性を向上させる狙いだ。
> 
> 番号とともに「ＣＨＩＫＵＴＥＴＳＵ」の「Ｃ」「Ｋ」を採用。起点となる黒崎駅前駅を１とし、21番目の筑豊直方駅は「ＣＫ21」と表記する。導入作業は28日に始め、３月末に完了する予定。


This is a small, local private railway in the Fukuoka–Kita-Kyūshū area, wholly owned by Nishi-Nippon Railroad (Nishitetsu). The numbering is designed to make the system easier to use for foreigners and first-time visitors, and will be implemented by March on station name signs, fare charts, and other signage. Letters will be “CK”.

HD window view, inbound:

Part 0: Walk from JR Nōgata to Chikuhō Nōgata






Part 1: Chikuhō Nōgata to Chikuhō Nakama






Part 2: Chikuhō Nakama to Kurosaki-Ekimae


----------



## quashlo

*Demolition of Kurashiki Station tenant building to begin soon*
http://www.sanyo.oni.co.jp/news_s/news/d/2013012521274168/



> ＪＲ西日本岡山支社は25日、閉鎖しているＪＲ倉敷駅ビル（倉敷市阿知）の解体工事を２月１日に始めると発表した。８階建てのうち駅部分を残し、３階以上を撤去。２０１５年３月末に完了する見込み。
> 
> 昨年11月に着手する予定だったが、施工方法の検討などに手間取り、延期していた。２階に改札と連絡通路など駅施設があるが、工事中も利用者の通行、列車の運行に支障はないとしている。
> 
> 駅ビルは延べ約１万８千平方メートル。計画では電気や水道などの内部設備の撤去、付け替えから着手。今夏以降、建物全体を防護シートで覆い、高層階から順次解体を進める。14年10月ごろから１、２階の内装工事に取り掛かる。
> 
> 工事は大本組、広成建設の共同企業体（ＪＶ）が受注。安全管理のため線路、連絡通路などの施工の一部は夜間に行う。総解体費は非公表。工事後の延べ床面積は現在の３分の１の約６千平方メートルとなる。
> 
> 駅ビルは１９８３年に開業した。ＪＲ西日本のグループ会社ジェイアール西日本ホテル開発が所有。１〜４階は専門店、５階は貸室とレストラン、６〜８階はホテルが入居していた。収益悪化などから２０１０年12月末に閉鎖した。
> 
> ２月１日から解体工事が行われるＪＲ倉敷駅ビル（中央の白い建物）


Work will begin on 2013.02.01 and is scheduled for completion in 2015.03. The 8-story building is owned by West Japan Railway Hotel Development, a JR West group company, and opened in 1983 with approx. 18,000 sq m GFA. The 1st through 3rd floors were specialty retail shops, 5th floor was leasable space and restaurants, while 6th through 8th floors were hotel rooms. The building closed in December 2010 due to worsening revenue performance. The station functions housed in the building, including the faregates and connecting passage on the 2nd floor, will remain, but the 3rd floor and above will be demolished.


----------



## quashlo

*Niigata City pushes bus-only lanes to second phase of BRT project*
http://www.niigata-nippo.co.jp/news/politics/20130125023330.html



> 新潟市が２０１４年度中の導入を目指すＢＲＴ（バス高速輸送システム）構想に関し、一部区間で検討していた道路中央部のバス専用走行路の設置を先送りする方針を固めたことが24日、分かった。車線減による渋滞や乗降客の安全確保などに対する市民の懸念が強く、理解を得るには時間がかかると判断した。
> 
> 14年度の開業段階は現行のまま歩道寄りのバス優先レーンを中心に、連節バスなどを走らせる。専用走行路は、３年程度先送りし、17年度前後の整備をあらためて目指す考えだ。
> 
> 区間は、ＢＲＴの運行を担う見込みの新潟交通が提案したＪＲ新潟駅―青山地区（新潟市西区）を採用する方針。
> 
> 一方、導入に異論もある連節バスに関しても、購入台数を削減する方向で再調整している。連節バスを減らす分は従来型の車両で輸送力を補い、「車両のラッピングや停留所のデザインなどで統一感を出したい」（市幹部）としている。
> 
> これまで、市は新潟駅から古町地区に至る２キロは専用走行路とする計画としていた。
> 
> だが車線減による渋滞を懸念するドライバーや、停留所まで道路を横断する高齢者や障害者らから不安の声が出ていた。さらに信号機による交通規制や除雪などの課題をめぐり、関係機関との調整も難航していた。


Basically, there was some citizen “concern” about traffic congestion (due to loss of travel lanes) and passenger safety (particularly elderly and the disabled) with the proposed exclusive BRT median, and Niigata City expects that it will take time to develop a consensus in support of that particular element of the project. As a result, they have decided to prioritize the other elements of the project, and will run articulated vehicles in the existing side-running bus-only lanes (i.e., curb lanes) when the service debuts in FY2014. The exclusive median ROW will be pushed back three years to FY2017. There is also some opposition to articulated buses, so they will reduce the initial fleet purchase and supplementing the deficit with existing buses. Additional issues regarding the project also include traffic signals (and effects on non-BRT traffic) and snow removal.

Inside a shuttle bus that does a loop through central Niigata, catering to tourists. The segment at the very beginning up to 1:50 or so is along the BRT alignment:






Front and side view on a bus traveling on National Route 113 in central Niigata City during a snowstorm (2012.02.02). This isn’t on the BRT alignment… It’s actually an airport coach from Niigata Airport to JR Niigata Station:


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> The numbering is designed to make the system easier to use for foreigners and


Nothing wrong with doing that, though I reckon few foreign tourists actually ride that line, given the on-line "attractions" of northern Fukuoka Pref. Chikutetsu by the way is fascinating for railfans, essentially a low-floor interurban with older articulated railcars in operation.

*the JR Nogata station building in that first video was demolished, an example of cultural vandalism by JR Kyushu and the city of Nogata. Orio Sta. is up next...


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Demolition of Kurashiki Station tenant building to begin soon


Good riddance. I hope the elevated walkway in front is demolished too- the ground floor is dark and dank due to it.


----------



## quashlo

With platform doors being installed as we speak at Keiō Shinjuku Station, I found this interesting set of vids on the doors already in service at Odakyū Shinjuku Station…

Nice video summarizing the installation process. Platform doors are usually transported to the site by regular trains, and this installation was no different. Taken the late evening of 2012.08.25 and early morning of 2012.08.26:






Entering Track 2 after placement is complete (2012.08.26). Can see the large LED marker to the side of the buffer stop to notify the driver that he has stopped the train in alignment with the doors.






As usual, it’s the conductors that actually control the doors, and they also have a similar marker embedded into the platform surface right where they usually step out of the rear cab:






The view from the boarding side:






And in service (2012.09.30):






This is the first time I’ve seen these specific types of markers in use. Keikyū (Haneda Airport International Terminal) and Keiō (Chōfu, Fuda, and Kokuryō), as well as Tōkyū (Ōimachi) should have somewhat similar setups because they’re all in the same boat without ATO, but I don’t recall their setups being this elaborate or “visible”.


----------



## quashlo

On the subject of more platform doors, here’s the Yamanote Line platforms at Ikebukuro, in place but not yet operational (2013.01.12): 






Operational doors at Ōsaki Station (2012.12.23). These began service on 2012.12.22. We can see they didn’t install them on Tracks 2 and 4, which are used by trains heading directly to or from the yard at Tōkyō General Rolling Stock Center.


----------



## Blackraven

Yup the number of platform door and platform gate placements in train stations all over Japan are increasing. =)

Indeed, that new MLIT directive was a brilliant decision. =)

Hopefully, all airport rail stations will have platform door and platform gates as soon as possible (and hopefully before year 2020) =)


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Blackraven said:


> Hopefully, all airport rail stations will have platform door and platform gates as soon as possible (and hopefully before year 2020) =)


Although not entirely impossible, there are some difficulties placing platform doors at the airport stations like Narita where the local trains have four doors and the express trains only have two doors at the end of each cart.


----------



## Blackraven

SamuraiBlue said:


> Although not entirely impossible, there are some difficulties placing platform doors at the airport stations like Narita where the local trains have four doors and the express trains only have two doors at the end of each cart.


I kinda see that as well.

In those cases, one solution would either be for uniformity of train specifications (at least with regards to train door positions and specifications).

Or make platform doors/gates that adhere to different train sizes and their respective door positions..............though I don't know if that's possible and if so, I don't know exactly how they can implement it.


----------



## quashlo

A JR West 223 series unit has been out for testing and driver training in the Hiroshima… A likely prelude to their introduction to Hiroshima-area services. 

JR West used a modified two-car Unit MA21 (normally four cars, but the two intermediate cars were removed). 

At Hiroshima Station (2012.12):






At Miyajima-guchi Station next to a 115 series (2012.12):


----------



## quashlo

*Inose: Unified fare structure is first step to subway consolidation*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO50996640V20C13A1L83000/



> 東京都の猪瀬直樹知事は25日の定例記者会見で、東京メトロと都営地下鉄の一元化議論について「分かりやすいのは運賃体系を共通化すること。第一歩の段階ができないと、次には進めない」と述べ、運賃体系の一本化に先行的に取り組む姿勢を示した。
> 
> メトロと都営の一元化を巡っては、太田昭宏国土交通相が25日の記者会見で、国の持つメトロ株の売却に否定的な見方を述べている。猪瀬知事は「（一元化を議論する国と都などの）協議会で議論を深めれば、認識も深まる」として、中断している協議会が再開すれば、国交相との歩み寄りは可能との見方を示した。


----------



## pudgym29

*From my C.E.R.A. show.*

  I shared these images on _another forum_. 
I won't paste in all the text I typed with them. If you want more information, please ask me here. :yes: 
 Escalator from Odakyu Shinjuku station to Odakyu store.
   Three pictures of the then-southern end (May 2009) of the Tokyo Metro Fukutoshin Shibuya station.
  Two images from December 2012 of a 10-car *Tobu* consist testing clearances and stop points at the *Minato Mirai* line Motomachi-Chukagai terminus.
Twelve pictures mostly of the Odakyu line, from May 2009.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

quashlo said:


> A JR West 223 series unit has been out for testing and driver training in the Hiroshima… A likely prelude to their introduction to Hiroshima-area services.
> 
> JR West used a modified two-car Unit MA21 (normally four cars, but the two intermediate cars were removed).
> 
> At Hiroshima Station (2012.12):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Miyajima-guchi Station next to a 115 series (2012.12):


That train model looks much different indeed from the East JR train models I've been accustomed to see here. What company manufactures those train sets, and is that train type only available in the West JR district?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> What company manufactures those train sets, and is that train type only available in the West JR district?


They (the 223 series) are a JR West design, and as such are used only on JR West rails, as far as I know. As JR West doesn't have it's own rolling stock manufacturing facility, work is contracted out to the factories of Kawasaki Heavy, Kinki Sharyo, and Hitachi, which all happen to be in JR West territory, with the first two located in the Kansai region.


----------



## mkill

fieldsofdreams said:


> That's a very interesting perspective you've brought up. So, if the big concern is to merge the two subway companies, the first question is this: with Tokyo Metro's massive profits versus Toei's massive debts, how can Tokyo Metro contribute to pay off Toei Subway's debts? It's like, sure, government-owned companies do not necessarily have to turn in profits like private corporations, but it has to give service to the people it serves... But if the merged company will be privately-owned (but majority of its stocks owned by the government), then Tokyo Metro should need to find ways to clean up Toei's debts which could finally balance the two budgets into one.


Interestingly, Tokyo Metro is owned 53.42% by the Finance Ministry and 46.58% by Tokyo Prefecture (if the Japanese WP is up to date) and is organized as a stock-owned company (the trypical Japanese kabushiki gaisha).
Toei is a local public enterprise and fully owned and run by Tokyo Prefecture. So in the end, it's Tokyo Prefecture and the Finance Ministry who'll have to figure out how to solve this. So it's a question of (1) who'll end up with more than 50% of the joined company and (2) who'll end up with how much of the debt.
It's not that Tokyo Metro can't provide the cash to reduce Toei's debt, it's the question whether the Finance Ministry wants to.



fieldsofdreams said:


> The second question would be, with a unified system, how will the merged company manage its vehicles and station identities, especially that the two systems at the moment are operated differently of each other? Tokyo Metro, I sense, operates a lot of newer vehicles and much more interlining services than Toei. On the other hand, there are some stations that have Tokyo Metro and Toei close to each other, but have different entrances, different markings, and even closed-off platforms that require commuters who want to transfer to go through one set of ticket barriers in order to get to the other set of ticket barriers and platforms. It can be a hassle, especially if someone is in a hurry... I imagine with a unified network, the number of stations might remain the same, if not some stations will be consolidated, and that transferring between the two will be as easy as stepping out of one train and heading to the other platform.


You can already change between Tokyo Metro and Toei at many stations without crossing fare gates, especially newer ones. With Suica/Pasmo, it's not a big deal anymore anyway. With the Namboku and Mita Line, there is even combined interlining with the Tokyo Meguro Line.

Of course, there are some really badly planned stations, like most of the northern Oedo Line (Kuramae, Hongo Sanchome, Ueno-Okachimachi...). In most other stations, it's historic reasons or space constraints. Or, in the case of Iwamotocho / Akihabara, there is a river in the way.



fieldsofdreams said:


> And Tokyo Metro will end up having much more commercial space, especially with the Oedo Line that have a lot of stations in a loop!


Oedo Line doesn't have any commercial space at all, it was planned that way. However, a for-profit company would probably start working on that right away.


----------



## starrwulfe

*did someone say platform doors?*



quashlo said:


> ...but I don’t recall their [platform door] setups being this elaborate or “visible”.


Here are some other platform door signals that are in use around Tokyo. 
Of course the Fukutoshin line is "one-man" operated (no conductor) but they still need these signal boxes above the platform in case it needs to be manually overridden. 









Interestingly, the Yurakucho line (and the last 6 stops on the Fukutoshin line between Kotake-Mukaihara and Wako-shi) is operated with conductors and they must manually open/close the platform doors and the train's doors at the same time. (a side note, know that we know the final service diagram, perhaps a few of those trips starting and ending at Shibuya station will be the old Tokyu 9000 series trains after all, since the crews can manually line up the doors and operate them outside the cab?)

The Tokyu Oimachi line had it's doors brought in by train too. 









And don't forget this elaborate system to help Keio motormen line their train's doors up in the new underground Chofu station.


----------



## orulz

quashlo said:


> A JR West 223 series unit has been out for testing and driver training in the Hiroshima… A likely prelude to their introduction to Hiroshima-area services.
> 
> JR West used a modified two-car Unit MA21 (normally four cars, but the two intermediate cars were removed).
> 
> At Hiroshima Station (2012.12):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Miyajima-guchi Station next to a 115 series (2012.12):


Hah! Hahahah! AHahahahah! Finally new trains for Hiroshima! It will be nice to have trains from the 1990s (or newer!)

Those 223's are nice. If I recall, one of the places they run is on the Tokaido Main Line in the Kansai area. I rode one of these while I was using a Seishun 18 ticket to go from Hiroshima to Wakkanai. The train I rode was a Shin Kaisoku and I was startled that a train that skipped so many stops and traveled such a long distance did not require a special fare.


----------



## starrwulfe

^^ I had a friend once go from Kumamoto to Nagoya in a day on his Seishun 18 kippu. Must be some awesome scenery in your neck of the woods along the Sanyo line. 

I usually use it to go from Yokohama back to Osaka and Nara to visit family and friends there, and I'm also really impressed with JR West's part of the Tokaido line, but not to be outdone is JR Tokai's Shin-Kaisoku (新快速) services on their part of the line from Toyohashi to Ogaki and Maibara. The speeds and station stops approach that of the lowest level Kodama Shinkansen service but at half the price. ...Getting a seat at 青春18 time is so difficult to do though...


----------



## starrwulfe

*Shibuya Connection Update: Shibuya Track Layout Plan*

I found a really good track layout map on a blog called Reports from the Future posted a few days ago located here; it's the most detailed yet, and pretty much lines up what I've been noticing going on around me whenever I'm down there myself.









I've gone ahead and translated everything I could on the diagram into English, but I forgot one thing... Going left = towards Shinjuku 3-chome/Ikebukuro; going right = towards Yokohama/Motomachi-Chukagai.

1. I said before that the middle platforms looked to be shorter than the outside ones. That was before they knocked the temporary wall down and revealed another 50 meters of platform! After setting up the platform doors, and placing the signals, we can see that the entire platform space will shift 50 meters toward Yokohama, along with a new set of stairs heading up to the B4 concourse, which also isn't open yet. 

2. The middle tracks (4 & 5) will be set up with Tokyu specific signals and controls leading us to believe that they will be the tracks allowing for "short-trip" services--the trips that will start and end at Shibuya station and not traverse the Fukutoshin line. Since the platform doors can be operated manually here by the conductors, perhaps 9000 series trains will be used for these trips? They don't have the necessary ATO/ATSC equipment for one-man operation in the subway installed like the other, newer train sets, but the door placement and car length is no problem for the platform doors here. A similar arrangement is in place with the Tokyu Oimachi line at Oimachi station using 9000, 8000, and 7000 series cars now. (*EDIT*: Nope... The Tokyu 9000 series are off the Toyoko line after 13 March.) 

3. With this arrangement, there would be no need to have a "short tripper" train alight its passengers at one platform, then move ahead to the crossover beyond to switch tracks, then pick up passengers at the opposite platform. Of course passengers would need to be wary of what platform their train is on; Tracks 3 & 4 are heading to Yokohama, but there may be a train on track 5 leaving outbound earlier; most times that track is used for trains inbound along with track 6.

4. This also solves the big problem with the "Shuttle Operation" issue. This is the term given whenever there is a problem or special condition that prevents the normal interlining operations to happen. It's normal that this happens in the first and last few trips of the day to get trains in and out of the system, but also happens whenever there is an accident as well. Recently there was a substation issue with the Tokyo Metro lines at Wako-shi and trains could not run past Chikatetsu-Narimasu, nor could trains enter the tunnel after interlining on the Tojo line.
Yurakucho line trains ran the entire route up to Chikatetsu-Narimasu. Fukutoshin trains ran their route and ended at Kotake-Mukaihara. All Tobu Tojo line trains that were supposed to run into the tunnel, became locals bound for Tobu-Ikebukuro, and passengers were told to either change at Narimasu or Ikebukuro for free. Seibu Yurakucho line trains ran as local only shuttles between Kotake-Mukaihara and Nerima station--just 3 stations. Had the Toyoko line been involved, I'm sure all operations would have stopped and started at Shibuya station.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ That station diagram looks really interesting indeed. And that's all underground, correct? So when I want to board a Fukutoshin train for Shinjuku from Shibuya, will I end up boarding it on Platform 5 or 6? And do those platforms have like specific trains that stop there (e.g. Locals on Platform 6, Rapid Express & Commuter Express on Platform 5), or will the electronic signboards direct passengers to the proper trains?


----------



## starrwulfe

^^ Not sure if there will be a specific stopping pattern or not; There's no specific timetable to read from that shows the actual trains interacting with each other yet; I'm going to ask the staff when that will come out later today. They've invested a lot in electronic signage all over the station, so that's always the best bet anyway. 

I checked the Tokyu website as well, and they're calling out 4 specific patterns to show what trains on the Toyoko line turn into trains on the Fukutoshin line and vice-versa. 

_Tokyoko <-> Fukutoshin_
a. Ltd Express/commuter Ltd Express. Express/commuter express
b. Express. Express/commuter express
c. Express. Local
d. Local. Local

Of course once the actual timetable schedules are printed, then we'll know exactly what train turns into what service, what runs begin and end at Shibuya and Kikuna, and what trains pass or wait at Shibuya and Higashi Waseda.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> I found a really good track layout map on a blog called Reports from the Future


That's a good blog- another recent report covers the platform lengthening for 10 car trains. I saw the work in-person at Naka-Meguro earlier this month, being done on the down side of the platforms.


----------



## quashlo

*Hiroden Hakushima Line platform uprades*

Hiroden appears to be implementing various improvements to platforms on the Hakushima Line in conjunction with the upcoming introduction of modern low-floor LRVs to the line.

Some pictures:
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/greatjonasan/_

Hatchōbori
Part of the platform has been widened, and the stop bar has also been moved. Looks like they are also installing truncated dome tiles for the visually impaired.










Jogakuin-mae
Platform for Hatchōbori is being widened its full length, plus an extension.










Same deal for the platform for Hakushima.










Shukkeien-mae
Platform for Hakushima. Not much progress other than removal of the cobbles.










Platform for Hatchōbori is the same deal.










Katei Saibansho-mae
Platform for Hatchōbori is being extended.










Hakushima


----------



## quashlo

*Platform doors at Keiō Shinjuku Station*

As part two of the platform door news, here’s pictures of the recently deployed platform doors at Keiō Shinjuku. Not yet operational.
_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/genkipapa19990223/_


----------



## quashlo

*Construction updates: Kansai*

Continuing the Kantō thread from late last year, here’s video updates on projects in the Kansai area… Apologies if some of the videos are not so great quality, but it’s extremely difficult to find any good content.

First is the continuous grade-separation (elevation) of the JR Hanwa Line surrounding Higashi-Kishiwada Station, another project I missed. The project is still in the early stages, but the switchout to the temporary inbound track was on 2012.10.13.

Inbound cab view from Higashi-Kaizuka to Higashi-Kishiwada (2012.10.20):






Continuation of above, Higashi-Kishiwada to Izumi Fuchū:






Next, Phase 2 of the elevation of 3.8 km of the San’yō Electric Railway Main Line around San’yō Akashi Station, from Ōkuradani to Hayashisaki Matsue Kaigan. Cab view from San’yō Akashi to Hayashisaki Matsue Kaigan (2012.10.10). Phase 1 between Ōkuradani and the Akashi River was completed way back in 1994, and work is just now picking up on Phase 2, comprising the western half.


----------



## quashlo

Next project is the elevation of 1.8 km of the Hanshin Main Line surrounding Naruo Station, between Mukogawa and Kōshien. Cab view from Mukogawa to Kōshien (2012.10.31), after the switchout to the temporary outbound track on 2012.10.24:






Followed by the other Hanshin elevation project, encompassing 4 km of the Main Line between Sumiyoshi and Ashiya. Recent cab view from Uozaki to Ashiya:






Next, Hankyū Awaji Station, where the flat junction of the Hankyū Senri Line and Kyōto Line and surrounding grade crossings are being elevated and separated. First, some morning rush hour action (2012.12.27), with a portion of the stacked viaduct already in place. The activity almost gives the pre-underground Chōfu Station a run for its money. 






Various clips in and around the station (2012.10.21):


----------



## quashlo

Next is the continuous grade-separation (elevation) of the Kintetsu Nara Line in Higashi-Ōsaka City, between Hyōtanyama and Yaenosato. Cab view from Kawachi Kosaka to Higashi-Hanazono. Construction starts at 1:30.






Next, the elevation of 2.4 km the Nankai Main Line in Izumi Ōtsu City, between Matsunohama and Izumi Ōtsu. This is one where I missed the boat completely, as the elevated outbound track debuted way back in August of last year, so it’s technically complete.

When the outbound track was still at ground level (2012.07.28):






Clips at the fully elevated Izumi Ōtsu Station (2012.08.13). Unfortunately, it’s impossible to find any decent recent clips of the other two Nankai projects: Ishizugawa – Hagoromo (2.7 km) and Hagoromo – Takaishi / Kyarabashi (3.1 km + 1.0 km).


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> The activity almost gives the pre-underground Chōfu Station a run for its money.


Yes, in fact the arrangement at Awaji is more complex than at Chofu, with more diamond crossings, including the opposite (down side) end that is less filmed:





track diagram


----------



## fieldsofdreams

So, question about platform doors:

I've seen in a few pics that there is an "indicator" with a black box that shows a red "X" mark. What does it imply: is it either the platform door set is out of service, is it the train is not properly aligned to the platform doors, or both? If so, what would be the marker that conductors need to look out for when it is operational so that the doors will open along with the train doors properly?


----------



## starrwulfe

^^ that system looks to me like if it is X then the doors aren't aligned. When it turns into a green circle then the doors are aligned and the conductor can then open the doors. I'm sure must take a lot of finesse and practice to stop a train in precisely the right point though. Most newer systems have automatic train stop control. You might see it labeled on signs as TASC or ATP on the control panel of the trains. This system turns itself on right is the train is entering into the station at a certain speed and auto brakes the train into precisely the right position for the doors to open without the driver having to do anything.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West signs agreement with Times24 for carsharing near stations*
http://www.sponichi.co.jp/car/news/2013/01/28/kiji/K20130128005079140.html



> ＪＲ西日本グループは２８日、自動車を共同利用するカーシェアリング事業を展開するタイムズ２４（東京）と業務提携した。共同で使う車両を、ＪＲ西が保有する主要な駅周辺の土地に配備し、観光客らの鉄道利用を増やす狙いがある。
> 
> 今年春からサービスを始める。新幹線の駅や、京阪神にある在来線の主要駅から車両を配備し、エリアの拡大を検討する。車両の保守はＪＲ西の子会社の「ＪＲ西日本レンタカー＆リース」（兵庫県尼崎市）が手掛ける。
> 
> タイムズは、同社が運営する時間貸しの駐車場の一部にカーシェアリングの車両を配備する事業をしている。会員は車両を使った時間や距離に応じて料金を支払う。


Service will begin this spring, with JR West offering up parcels under its possession near major train stations for use by carsharing pods. The focus will be on Shinkansen stations and major stations on _zairaisen_ in the Keihanshin area. Maintenance will be performed by a JR West subsidiary (Nishi-Nihon Rent-a-Car & Lease). Times24 is primarily an operator of hourly-rate parking lots, but they have also been providing carsharing pods at some of their facilities.


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin Sannomiya Station improvements to be completed 2013.03.20*
http://www.kobe-np.co.jp/news/shakai/201301/0005702371.shtml



> 阪神電鉄は２８日、神戸市中央区の三宮駅の大規模改良工事が３月２０日に完了すると発表した。２００７年１０月の工事開始から５年半。東改札口の新設や折り返し線路の入れ替え、ホーム拡幅などを手掛け、西改札口の改良を最後に全工程を終える。西改札口周辺には小売り、飲食などの「駅ナカ」店舗を誘致し、利便性を高める。
> 
> 総事業費１３０億円で、火災時の避難経路確保やエレベーター設置を目的に国などの補助を受けた。ポートライナーや商業施設「ミント神戸」につながる東改札口は昨年３月に新設され、本年度は西改札の改良を進めている。
> 
> 西改札口では、計１５０平方メートルに地元の有名店などが入る。概要は２月上旬に公表予定。（高見雄樹）
> 
> 阪神三宮駅西改札口のイメージ図


One of Hanshin’s higher profile projects, involving a slew of upgrades to their underground Kōbe terminal including reconfiguring the track layout to a more efficient design with a center track bay for turnbacks, widening the platforms, constructing a new East Exit, and improving the exiting West Exit. The West Exit will also now have a small _ekinaka_ zone comprising a total of 150 sq m.

With a total project cost of ¥13 billion, work began in October 2007 with funding from the national government related to disaster evacuation routes and accessibility improvements.

Recent changes:

Continuing installation of ceiling / wall finishes:






Relocation of the station chief’s office to the south faregates






The day before the relocation of the West Exit faregates, and clips of the new LED blinkers installed at the platform edges:


----------



## quashlo

*Toyama Chihō Railroad Dentetsu Uozu Station to be relocated and replaced*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/toyama/news/20130127-OYT8T01004.htm



> 富山地方鉄道の電鉄魚津駅が新築移転されることになった。入居者がほとんどいなくなった現駅舎「電鉄魚津ステーションデパート」は解体し、隣接地にコンパクトな駅舎を新設。５月の完成を予定している。
> 
> 現在の駅舎は１９６７年に完成。駅舎と一体になった４階建てのステーションデパートはにぎわい、当時は１日約８０００人が利用した。だが９５年頃にデパートが撤退し、２０１１年度の利用者数は１日平均約８１０人に激減。鉄道利用者は高架のホームに上がるため階段を使わなければならず、エレベーター設置の要望が上がっていた。
> 
> 新駅舎は高さ約１２メートルの２階建てで、延べ床面積は現駅舎の約１０分の１の約２３０平方メートル。１階に改札や駅事務所、待合室などを置き、２階のホームに上がるエレベーターも設置する。
> 
> 現駅舎の解体費用を含め、概算事業費は約１億４０００万円。新駅舎が完成した後に現駅舎を取り壊す予定で、跡地には、魚津市がバス停留所や障害者用駐車場を備えた駅前広場を建設する計画だ。
> 
> ２６日には起工式が行われ、沢崎義敬市長が「周辺住民が待ち望んでいた事業。駅前広場の整備で、周辺商店街の活性化の起爆剤となれば」とあいさつした。
> 
> 移転新築される電鉄魚津駅の完成イメージ（富山地鉄提供）


The current four-story station building (Dentetsu Uozu Station Department Store), completed way back in 1967, has lost most of its tenants and will be demolished, replaced by a compact station building on an adjacent parcel, scheduled for completion in May. When completed, the original station was used by about 8,000 people a day, but the department store left in 1995 and average ridership has dropped to about 810 passenges a day. The tracks are elevated at the station, and there were also some complaints about accessibility from the surface.

The new station building will be a 12 m tall, 2-story structure comprising a mere 230 sq m, about one-tenth the floor area of the current station building. First floor will house faregates, station offices, and a waiting room, as well as a new elevator to platform level. Total project cost is approx. ¥140 million. Once the old station building is demolished, the site will be converted to a station plaza with bus stops and parking for passengers with disabilities.


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki City closes budget account for subway project*
http://news.kanaloco.jp/localnews/article/1301280024/



> 川崎市は２８日、地下鉄（川崎縦貫高速鉄道）に関する高速鉄道事業会計を閉鎖すると発表した。３月をめどに、鉄道債を発行して賄っていた約２０億円の借り入れを一括償還する。
> 
> 同会計は、新百合ケ丘－武蔵小杉（当初計画は元住吉）間の地下鉄に関して国から許可が出たことを受け開設された。しかし、着工延期や許可廃止届の提出など、紆余（うよ）曲折を経てきた。
> 
> 昨年は燃料電池など新技術を導入したコスト削減による整備が検討されたが、「３０年までには」というめどが示され、地下鉄整備は事実上遠のいた格好。会見で、阿部市長は「研究には時間がかかる上、（ＪＲ）南武線の立体交差など優先すべき課題もある」と話し、地下鉄の優先度を下げたことをうかがわせた。
> 
> 市の縦貫鉄道担当は「鉄道整備事業基金（１１１億円）の取り崩しも視野に一括償還を考えたい。新技術による鉄道整備は最長２０年近くかかる可能性があり、いったん閉鎖する。時間はかかるが、整備は検討していく」と説明した。


This was the Kawasaki Rapid Railway project (sometimes called the Kawasaki Municipal Subway), which would have constructed a new subway line between Shin-Yurigaoka and Musashi Kosugi. They had been looking at new technologies such as fuel cell-powered trains in order to reduce the cost of the project, but after more detailed studies, they determined that more research would be needed, and that the timeline would mean at least 20 years before the project could be in service. As a result, the city will temporarily close the account for the project, focusing on higher-priority projects such as the grade-separations on the JR Nambu Line.


----------



## quashlo

*New alternative added to proposed Kagoshima tram extension*
http://www.373news.com/modules/pickup/index.php?storyid=46027



> 鹿児島市が検討する鹿児島本港区への路面電車延伸へ向け、課題を協議する第３回検討連絡会議が２８日、同市役所であった。ドルフィンポート前の「南北ふ頭線」を通過する市提示の５ルート案に、県から、より幅が広い「本港区線」を通るルートを加えるよう提案があり、検討対象に含めることを決めた。また、市は５ルート案の１日当たり利用者数を約１４７０人～約１９９０人とする需要見通しを示した。
> 県は、南北ふ頭線を通るルートについて「２車線の狭い道路であり、１車線にするか、歩道や緑地をかなりつぶさなければならない」と指摘。「歩道などに比較的広い空間を有する本港区線を通るルートを追加してもらいたい」と提案した。
> 新たなルート案の具体的な経路については今後検討し、交通や需要見通しなどのデータを準備。次回の会議で他の５ルート案と併せて協議し、絞り込む。


This is a sixth alignment alternative to add to the five previously mentioned alternatives:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89120986&postcount=3364

This new alternative follows the wider Honkō-dōri, which may be more attractive than an alignment down Nanboku Futō Road.

Kagoshima trams in miniature:


----------



## quashlo

*Keihan Main Line Neyagawa / Hirakata grade-separation project applies for local master planning approvals*
http://www.kentsu.co.jp/webnews/html_top/130125700043.html



> 大阪府は、京阪電鉄京阪本線（寝屋川市・枚方市）の連続立体交差事業と関連の都市計画道路変更などを２月８日開催の府都市計画審議会に諮る。承認されれば、今春に都市計画の変更決定を告示。２０１３年度中に国の事業認可を得て、用地買収に向けた測量などに着手する考えだ。
> 事業延長約５・５㌔で、枚方市域約３・４㌔、寝屋川市域約２・１㌔。区間内の対象駅は香里園駅、光善寺駅、枚方公園駅。踏切除却は21カ所。旧国道１７０号と国道１号との交差部は、高架より高い「高高架区間」。香里園駅は橋上駅となる。
> 高架は、仮線方式と別線方式を条件に合わせて採用。「仮線方式」は、香里園駅周辺などで導入。高架橋の用地を確保し、高架橋を施工後、現在線の計画線に切り替える「別線方式」は、光善寺駅～枚方公園駅間などで採用。対象３駅の駅前広場整備や駅舎のリニューアルを併せて実施する。高架の構造は、鉄筋コンクリートラーメン高架橋、ＰＣ桁橋、鋼桁橋。駅ホームの形式は、香里園駅が島式、光善寺駅と枚方公園駅が相対式。
> 関連都市計画道路の変更は、枚方八尾線（枚方市・寝屋川市）、木屋郡線（寝屋川市）、木屋田井線（寝屋川市）。枚方中継ポンプ場を含む寝屋川北部流域下水道の変更も併せて行う。
> 順調に進めば、19年度に着工。28年度の完成を目指す。
> 事前評価時点の概算事業費は全体で約９００億円。調査費22億円、工事費６７８億円で、他に着工準備事業費として４億円を見込む。工事費の内訳は、▽高架３５１億円▽軌道・電気１９２億円▽駅舎工事１０５億円▽側道30億円。


Small update on this project… General details in a previous post:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83299073&postcount=2796

Ōsaka Prefecture will apply for approval of master plan changes in February with the Prefectural Urban Planning Council. If things go well, approvals from the national government could come sometime in FY2013, allowing them to begin surveys in preparation for land acquisition.

This is a fairly big grade-separation project, and will eliminate a total of 21 grade crossings on the Keihan Main Line. The crossings with National Route 1 and the old National Route 170 will be designed as super-high viaducts. Kōrien Station will be upgraded with a platform bridge and elevated station concourse to allow for full separation of pedestrian traffic from the tracks. Construction will be carried out using 仮線方式 (constructing temporary tracks off to the side then constructing the new elevated tracks in the existing alignment) around Kōrien Station and other locations, while 別線方式(constructing the new elevated tracks off to the side of the existing alignment) will be used between Kōzenji and Hirakata Kōen and other locations. The platform configurations should remain the same: Kōrien (4 tracks) will be island platforms, while Kōzenji and Hirakata Kōen (each 2 tracks) will be side platforms. Once complete, the Keihan Main Line all the way from Yodoyabashi to Gotenyama (23.5 km) will be fully grade-sep’d.

Estimated project cost is ¥90 billion. Project schedule remains unchanged (groundbreaking in FY2019, completion in FY2028).

Cab view of the segment in question, from Hirakata-shi to Neyagawa-shi. Taken from a Yodoyabashi-bound express starting from Kuzuha, operated by an 8300 series. Can see how narrow the existing alignment gets, particularly at Kōrien (4:40 and 6:00).


----------



## quashlo

*Department store battle heats up in preparation for Tōyoko Line through-service*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/economics/news/CK2013012902000116.html



> 東急東横線と東京メトロ副都心線の相互乗り入れが三月十六日に始まる。沿線の池袋、新宿、渋谷、横浜の四大ターミナル駅周辺には大手百貨店の看板店が集中するが、「直通化」で人の流れが変わることも予想される。各店は新たな客の呼び込みや常連客の死守に懸命だ。　（伊東浩一）
> 
> 「新宿三丁目駅から二十分圏内になる東横線の田園調布駅周辺までが商圏に加わる」
> 
> 東横線と副都心線の直結への期待が大きいのが、新宿三丁目駅から徒歩二分の伊勢丹新宿本店だ。
> 
> 新宿三丁目駅は相互乗り入れで一日の乗降客が一万八千人（１８・４％）増えると見込まれる。もともと東横線は沿線に田園調布、自由が丘などの高級住宅街を抱え、所得が多い中高年層は百貨店好きだ。業界では「伊勢丹の独り勝ちもあり得る」との声も上がる。
> 
> 伊勢丹新宿本店は二〇〇八年に副都心線が開通して西武池袋線、東武東上線が乗り入れた時も埼玉方面からの買い物客が増加。売り上げが５～１０％伸びた。担当者は「当時を上回る効果を期待している」と鼻息が荒い。現在、九十億円を投じた大改装中で、三月六日にリニューアル開業の予定。東横線沿線で初めて新聞折り込み広告を配布することも決めた。
> 
> 一方、乗り換えがなくなり乗客の「素通り」が懸念されるのが渋谷駅。それでも東横店などを持つ東急百貨店の広報担当者は「直通運転で利用客が増えることはチャンス」とみる。四月上旬までに東横店を改装し地下街の「フードショー」と老舗菓子店が並ぶ「のれん街」を地下一階に集めて「一大食のフロア」を築く予定だ。
> 
> ただ東横店は渋谷駅周辺の再開発でまず東館が三月末に閉館。将来は閉店し二八年までに四十三階建ての一棟、十三階建て二棟の商業ビルに改築される予定。百貨店が残るかは決まっていない。
> 
> 横浜駅前の百貨店は買い物客が新宿や池袋に流れることが懸念されるが、高島屋横浜店は「埼玉方面から中華街などに観光に来たついでに寄ってもらえる」と期待。池袋駅前の西武池袋本店も「横浜からの電車の本数増が、買い物客の増加につながる」とみる。
> 
> 今後の百貨店間の争いについて、三菱総合研究所の堀健一主任研究員は「渋谷の百貨店は一時的に買い物客が減ることもあり得るが、将来の開発後は再び成長する可能性もある」と予想。その上で「各店は広範囲の店を意識した戦いを迫られ品ぞろえやサービスで一層気が抜けなくなる」とみる。
> 
> ＜東急東横線と東京メトロ副都心線の相互乗り入れ＞　渋谷と和光市を結ぶ副都心線は既に西武有楽町・池袋線、東武東上線と相互乗り入れしている。３月１６日には、やはり渋谷がターミナル駅の東横線とも直通運転がスタート。これにより横浜－池袋間は最速３８分で直結する。


Another take on the secondary effects of the Tōyoko Line / Fukutoshin Line through-services… Several large department stores are concentrated at four major stations on the through-services:

Yokohama: 2 stores (Takashimaya Yokohama store, Sogō Yokohama store)
Shibuya: 3 stores (Tōkyū Department Stores Tōyoko store, Tōkyū Department Stores flagship, Seibu Shibuya store)
Shinjuku Sanchōme: 2 stores (Isetan Shinjuku flagship, Takashimaya Shinjuku store)
Ikebukuro: 2 stores (Seibu Ikebukuro flagship, Tōbu Department Stores Ikebukuro store)

The through-service will allow these stores to attract customers over a wider area. In particular, Isetan’s Shinjuku flagship saw 5-10% growth in revenues when the Fukutoshin Line fully opened in 2008, bringing in passengers from Saitama via the Seibu Ikebukuro Line and Tōbu Tōjō Line. They are hopeful that the new through-service will bring similar benefits, and are actively marketing to Tōyoko Line residents with newspaper ads and ¥9 billion renovation. The through-service is expected to increase ridership at Shinjuku Sanchōme by 18,000 passengers daily (18.4% increase).

In contrast, Tōkyū is a bit worried that many of its regulars will now be skipping Shibuya altogether, although they are also carrying out a renovation, as well as moving forward with redevelopment of the station and surrounding area. Yokohama is also a bit worried about losing customers, but hopes that it can balance that out with visitors coming to Minato Mirai and Chūkagai from Saitama, some of whom may stop by Takashimaya and Sogō.


----------



## quashlo

*Wheelchair lifts on buses have yet to take off*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/national/news/20130128-OYT1T00846.htm



> 赤字経営が多いバス会社にとって高額な設置費や座席数の減少などが敬遠の理由とみられ、同省は今年度から自動車課税の軽減を打ち出したが、普及は進んでいない。
> 
> 制度は、００年１１月施行の高齢者や障害者による公共交通機関の安全利用の促進を目指す交通バリアフリー法（０６年からバリアフリー法）に基づき、経費の原則４分の１を補助し、その上限は１９０万円となっている。
> 
> 高速バスやリムジンバスは構造上、座席下の貨物スペースが必要で、同省は制度の導入でリフト設置を進めようとした。しかし、費用は通常４００万円ほどかかり、あるバス会社関係者は「費用が重荷で、座席数も減るため、採算が取れなくなる」と打ち明ける。リフト付きは昨年度、全体の３％（４３８台）にとどまっている。
> 
> 同省は普及率２５％を目指し、今年度からリフトを設置したバス会社に対し、自動車取得税と自動車重量税の軽減を決めたが、実績はゼロ。同省の担当者は「バス会社への働きかけを強化したい」としている。
> 
> 国土交通省が２０００年から高速バスやリムジンバスなどを対象に始めた「車いす用リフト新設補助制度」が利用されていないことがわかった。


Installation cost is the biggest factor, as many bus companies already operate in the red, but the loss of seats is also a factor. According to the Transport Accessibility Law, the MLIT can cover one-fourth of the cost of the lifts, up to a maximum of ¥1.9 million. The actual cost of the lift is about ¥4 million, though, and currently only 3% of buses (438 vehicles) have lifts as of last fiscal year. The MLIT’s target is 25%, and in order to accelerate installation, they have already reduced the automobile acquisition tax and automobile weight tax starting this fiscal year, but to no effect. The Wheelchair Lift Installation Grant Program established by the MLIT in 2000 for highway coaches and airport express buses has also yet to take off.


----------



## quashlo

*New bike lanes near JR Gifu Station make their debut*
http://www.gifu-np.co.jp/news/kennai/20130129/201301290853_19221.shtml



> 岐阜市加納栄町通の県道の車道に自転車専用レーン「普通自転車専用通行帯」が設けられ、２８日、運用が始まった。県警によると、道交法に基づく交通規制として車道に設けられたレーンは、県内初という。
> 
> レーンが設けられたのはＪＲ岐阜駅20+ 件に近い約４３０メートル区間。車道両端の幅１．５メートルが青色に塗られ、起点と終点には標識も取り付けられた。逆走防止を呼び掛けるサインポール１６本も立てられた。
> 
> 岐阜南署の昨年の調査で、同区間の自転車の通行量は１時間当たり最大約２００台と多い。歩行者と自転車を分離し、互いの安全を確保する目的でレーンを設けた。
> 
> この日は同署員が朝夕に交通指導を行い、時折署員が逆走する人に注意し、レーンを周知していた。同署交通課の栄裕二係長は「浸透には時間がかかりそう。高齢者や子どもは無理せず歩道の車道寄りを走行して」と呼び掛けていた。
> 
> 車道に設けられた自転車レーンを走行するよう呼び掛ける岐阜南署員＝岐阜市加納栄町通


The lanes are 1.5 m wide and feature colored pavement, running for approximately 430 m near JR Gifu Station. Bicycle traffic on this section is heavy, reaching as much as 200 bikes per hour.


----------



## quashlo

A video update (2012.11.05) of the new Kawarayu Onsen Station on the Agatsuma Line… This is being constructed as part of the Yanba Dam work, as the existing Agatsuma Line alignment and station will be submerged:






Currently, the platforms are now finished, and they are working on the station building and a platform bridge over the tracks, scheduled for completion in 2014.


----------



## quashlo

*North Exit redevelopment at Ōizumi Gakuen Station breaks ground*
http://www.shukan-jutaku.com/np/news_article.php?article_id=47365



> 西武池袋線大泉学園駅北口（東京都練馬区）に27階建ての複合建物を建設する市街地再開発事業が１月２９日に着工した。権利者であり参加組合員でもある野村不動産が保留床を取得して住宅を分譲し、同じく権利者の西武鉄道グループが商業施設を保有・運営する。１５年春の竣工予定。
> 
> 再開発ビルと駅前広場、道路を一体的に整備して駅前アクセスの改善と商業環境の活性化を図る。
> 
> 再開発ビルは高層棟と連続した４階建ての低層棟で構成。５～２７階を１６８戸のマンションに充てる。
> 高層部には制震構造を採用して地震の揺れを軽減し、非常用発電機や各フロアに設置する備蓄倉庫などで防災対応を強化する。住戸は２ＬＤＫ～４ＬＤＫの多彩なプランを用意するほか、ゲストルームやライブラリー、スカイデッキ、屋上庭園といった豊富な共用施設も設ける。
> 
> 地下１階から地上４階は西武プロパティーズが運営する駅前商業施設を配置する。２つの銀行も入居し、３階には駅とバスターミナルを結ぶペデストリアンデッキを整備。
> ５階には区民事務所や地域活動支援センターといった公益施設が入居する。


This is a redevelopment project along the Seibu Ikebukuro Line being executed by Nomura Real Estate and Seibu Railway Group, comprising a 27-story highrise (168 units) with a four-story podium. NRE is responsible for the residential portions of the project, while Seibu is handling the retail facility.

This is a typical suburban station development, and will include a station plaza and access roads to improve station access. The development will be connected at the third floor to the train station and bus terminal via a pedestrian deck.

Render:
_Source: http://urbanreallife.blog52.fc2.com/_










If you remember, the Seibu Ikebukuro Line is also being quadruple-tracked and grade-separated (elevated) between Nerima Takanodai and Ōizumi Gakuen. Cab view of the construction (2012.11.04):


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT earmarks ¥150 million in FY2013 budget for rail studies in Tōkyō area*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/news/130129/fnc13012917580024-n1.htm



> 鉄道新線の調査費補助金として１億５千万円が計上された。羽田、成田両空港と東京都心のアクセスを改善するため、都営浅草線の押上－泉岳寺を結ぶバイパス路線の調査や、２７年に東京－名古屋で開業予定のリニア中央新幹線の調査費用などに充てる。
> 
> バイパス路線の中間には東京駅に隣接する「新東京駅」を新設し、両空港間を直通運転する予定。新東京－成田の所要時間は、東京発のＪＲを利用する場合より１７分早い３６分、乗り換えの必要がなくなる新東京－羽田は９分短縮の１８分となる。
> 
> 調査は東京都や千葉県などと共同で実施する方向で、民間資金の活用の可能性などを探る。
> 
> 一方、リニア新幹線の調査は、深さ４０メートル以上の地下トンネルでの防災対策などを検証する。


The earmark covers studies related to the new rail link between Oshiage and Sengakuji that would allow for a faster connection between Haneda and Narita, bypassing the Asakusa Line, as well studies related to disaster prevention and other project elements related to the Chūō Shinkansen maglev.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Question on the Asakusa Line rail bypass for Haneda—Narita: should that happen in the near future, will the trains used on the line be similar to the ones used today (owned by JR), or will it be something else? Also, if that's to materialize, what do you predict will be the estimated time savings for using the bypass? I hope subway-style trains will also be used on that service so that commuters can have a choice whether to ride the limited express trains (similar to the E259 on the Narita Express) or a regular commuter or subway-style train.


----------



## quashlo

*Underground section of Odakyū Line to open 2013.03.24*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/02/01/049/



> 東京都建設局は、小田急電鉄と進めている小田急電鉄小田原線の代々木上原駅と梅ヶ丘駅間における連続立体交差事業について、上下線を同時に地下に切り換える工事を3月22日(金)の終電後から23日(土)の初電にかけて行うと発表した。天候などで切換工事が実施できない場合は、3月23日(土)から24日(日)に実施する。
> 
> 代々木上原駅と梅ヶ丘駅間の連続立体交差事業は、2003年度から2018年度までの予定で行われており、あわせて小田急電鉄では鉄道を複々線化する事業も実施している。
> 
> 今回の切り替え工事が完了すると、この区間にある9カ所の「開かずの踏切(ピーク時1時間あたり40分以上閉まっている踏切)」が取り除かれ、また23日の初電からは東北沢駅、下北沢駅、世田谷代田駅が地下駅となる。
> 
> 事業自体は、地下化される3駅の駅舎工事や道路整備などが今後も進められる予定。
> 
> 地下切換部
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 工事概要図


A major milestone in this continuous grade-separation and quadruple-tracking project for the Yoyogi Uehara – Umegaoka section of the Odakyū Line. Two of the underground tracks (one in each direction) will begin carrying trains on 2013.03.24 following a track switchout that will begin after the last trains on 2013.03.23. Three new underground stations at Higashi-Kitazawa, Shimo-Kitazawa, and Setagaya Daita will also debut on this day. Nine grade crossings will be eliminated.

Remaining work will involve finishing the express tracks and stations and constructing thye new roads aboveground.

To remind us how far we’ve come, here’s an asahi.com tour of the site from way back in 2009:






Rear cab view of the construction aboveground (2013.01.02):






Morning rush hour clips at Shimo-Kitazawa Station (2013.02.01). The quadruple-tracking should greatly improve capacity on the line, as it is the last segment of quadruple-track, meaning the entire line out to Noborito (11.7 km from Yoyogi Uehara) will be quadruple-tracked.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Station and NY Grand Central sign sister station agreement*
http://www.47news.jp/CN/201302/CN2013020101002064.html



> ＪＲ東日本は１日、東京駅の赤れんが駅舎が来年１２月に開業１００周年となるのを記念し、同じく誕生１００年を迎えたばかりの米ニューヨーク・グランドセントラル駅と姉妹駅になると発表した。日米の駅の姉妹提携は初めて。３月１９日にグランドセントラル駅で締結式を開催、互いの歴史をＰＲし観光客増加につなげる狙いだ。
> 
> グランドセントラル駅は１９１３年２月１日に誕生。大理石の床や星座が描かれた天井が特徴で、１日約１３万人が乗車する。
> 
> １日約３８万人が乗車する東京駅の赤れんが駅舎は、来年１２月２０日が開業１００年。昨年１０月には戦災で失った３階部分やドーム屋根を復元した。
> 
> ＪＲ東京駅丸の内側の赤れんが駅舎＝２０１２年１０月撮影


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū to revitalize Shibuya riverfront*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFB01046_R00C13A2L82000/



> 東京急行電鉄は渋谷駅南側の再開発に合わせ、渋谷川を人々が憩える水辺に再生する。現在の渋谷川は雑居ビルや東急東横線の線路に挟まれて人が立ち寄れず、水質も悪い。東急電鉄など地権者が老朽化した川沿いのビルを撤去して広場や遊歩道を設ける。東京都と連携して川の水質も改善して「オアシス」をつくり、渋谷駅南側の街を活性化する。
> 
> ３月16日からの東京メトロ副都心線との相互直通運転で、東横線・渋谷駅が地下に移るのに伴い、駅南側を再開発する。東横線の線路も隣駅の代官山駅まで地下でつながる。渋谷駅から「並木橋」交差点あたりまでの渋谷川沿い、距離にして約600メートルの線路跡地に広場や遊歩道を設ける。
> 
> 渋谷川は昭和時代初期は清流だった。都市開発で北側の上流が暗渠（あんきょ）になって下水道に転用されたため、現在の渋谷川は渋谷駅地下を起点に並木橋交差点あたりまで川水がほとんど流れず、雨水がたまっている状態だ。ドブのように水質も悪い。渋谷川沿いにぎっしりと並ぶ雑居ビル群は、川に背を向けて建っている。
> 
> 再開発後は東急電鉄と都などが協力し、下水を浄化した水を渋谷駅近くから下流に向けて流すようにする。整備した護岸の壁面からシャワーのように水が噴出するようにし、潤いの空間を演出する。現在は両岸とも人が歩くスペースはほとんどないが、遊歩道を設けてにぎわいを創出する。完成は2017年度の予定だ。
> 
> 渋谷駅南側の大通りに面した再開発地では、地上33階、高さ180メートルの高層ビルを建てる。上層階はオフィスで低層部はホテルにする。様々な新しい文化を発信してきた渋谷の特性に合わせて、映像関係のクリエーターやデザイナーなどを支援するＳＯＨＯ（スモールオフィス・ホームオフィス）やセミナー会場などを設ける。
> 
> 渋谷川(右)沿いの老朽ビルなどを撤去し、水に親しめる空間をつくる


More “fallout” news from the huge station redevelopment announced recently… This should look fantastic when complete.


----------



## quashlo

*Roots of Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line lie in shelved turnpike plans*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFK3000K_Q3A130C1000000/



> 渋谷、二子玉川、たまプラーザなど、東京都南西部から神奈川県北部を走り抜ける東急田園都市線。沿線には人気住宅地が広がり、首都圏でも屈指の混雑路線となっている。この田園都市線、ルーツをたどっていくと、もとは道路計画だったという。「多摩田園都市」の秘めた歴史を探った。
> 
> 田園都市線のたまプラーザ駅は、高い吹き抜けが特徴的。駅と商業施設が一体化している
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ■渋谷から江ノ島までの高速道路計画
> 
> 駅のホームから階段を上って改札階に出ると、吹き抜けの大空間が頭上に広がる。横浜市青葉区にある東急田園都市線のたまプラーザ駅は、東京急行電鉄が中核と位置付ける駅だ。2010年には駅と商業施設を一体開発した「たまプラーザテラス」が完成。周辺開発にも力が入っている。
> 
> 戦後、同社が進めてきた多摩田園都市計画は、鉄道と一体化した都市開発だった。それは渋沢栄一らがかかわった田園都市株式会社にルーツを持つ同社のＤＮＡともいえる。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> しかし、実は田園都市線には知られざる前史がある。当初は鉄道ではなく、道路を目指していたというのだ。どういうことか。「国道の謎」（祥伝社）などの著書がある国道研究家、松波成行さんに聞いた。
> 
> 「1950年代に『東急ターンパイク』という高速道路計画があったのです。渋谷から二子玉川を経て江ノ島まで延びる構想だったようです」
> 
> 松波さんの手元には、計画について英文で書かれた資料がある。「OUTLINE OF “TOKYU”TURNPIKE ROAD PROJECT（東急ターンパイク計画概要）」。日付は1954年６月だ。ルートや需要予測、資金計画などが詳細に書かれており、「出資を募るための資料だったのでは」と松波さんは推測している。
> 
> 資料は道路関係者から入手したという。それ以前の経路は定かではない。15ページにわたる計画書は、当時の交通渋滞のひどさや道路の少なさを指摘する一方で、モータリゼーションの波が押し寄せてきている状況を訴える。東急の「本気度」が伝わってくる貴重な資料だ。
> 
> 東急ターンパイクの英文資料。ルートや需要予測、資金計画のデータが詳細に記されている（松波成行さん提供）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ちなみにターンパイクとは、自動車専用道路のこと。もともとは英国で使われ始めた言葉らしい。19世紀初頭、町中に馬が入らないよう横木がついた柱を立てた。横木を押せば中に入れるが、馬は横木を押すことができなかった。この横木のことを「Pike」といい、Pikeがターンするからターンパイク、というわけだ。
> 
> この、横木を押して中に入る仕組みが料金所のゲートとなり、転じて自動車専用道路を指すようになった。欧米を視察した東急の幹部が日本に持ち帰り、そのまま使ったようだ。
> 
> ■上野動物園を田園都市に移転させる構想も
> 
> 東急がターンパイク構想を打ち出したのは1953年（昭和28年）。東急グループの総帥、五島慶太会長（当時）が「城西南地区開発趣意書」として発表した。この趣意書こそが、後の多摩田園都市の出発点となったプランだ。
> 
> 東急が編さんした「多摩田園都市　開発35年の記録」に五島会長が話した内容がすべて載っている。主な発言を拾ってみよう。
> 
> 「厚木大山街道に沿って約400万～500万坪の土地を買収いたしまして、第２の東京都をつくりたい」
> 
> 「この地方を開発するには玉川から荏田、鶴間を経て座間、厚木に至る間に電車かまたは高速道路をつくることが必要と思います。いま電車をつくるときは少なくとも１キロメートル１億円以上要しますので、さしあたり私は高速道路をつくり、すべての道路を立体交差をもって往路と復路を別にするようにしたならば、電車以上の収容力もあり、輸送力も出てくると思います」
> 
> 「もし高速道路をつくってみて、バスなり自動車を運転してみて、どうしても運搬ができなければ電車に変えることは何でもありません」
> 
> 東急ターンパイクの計画路線図（東京急行電鉄「多摩田園都市　開発35年の記録」より）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 五島会長はさらに壮大な構想を語る。なんと東京都と交渉して、上野動物園を持ってくるというのだ。「動物をあの上野のような狭い汚いところへ置くことは、いかにも残酷であります」とまで述べている。このほか東映の大泉撮影所の移転やゴルフ場の造成も視野に入れていた。
> 
> 田園都市線沿線はバス路線も充実している。ターンパイク構想が実現していたら、さらにバス中心の生活になっていたかもしれない（写真は東急バス青葉台営業所、1981年６月、東急電鉄提供）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 構想はすぐさま実現に向け動き出し、翌1954年（昭和29年）には「東急ターンパイク」として国に免許申請を行った。五島会長の構想では当初、玉川から厚木までのルートだったが、免許申請時には渋谷から江ノ島に至る約47キロの高速道路となった。東急の社史によると、渋谷から玉川、保土ケ谷、大船、辻堂を通って江ノ島までの計画だったようだ。
> 
> 同年には小田原から箱根を結ぶ「箱根ターンパイク」、３年後の1957年（昭和32年）には辻堂から小田原まで、東急ターンパイクと箱根ターンパイクをつなぐ「湘南ターンパイク」の免許を申請。辻堂に観光施設を建設する計画も温めていた。
> 
> ■新宿西口をプランした近藤謙三郎氏が発案
> 
> それにしてもなぜ、東急が道路なのか。そこには「都市計画の権威」と称された人物の存在があった。内務省の都市計画技師だった近藤謙三郎氏だ。
> 
> 高知出身の近藤氏は戦前に立案した新宿西口の整備計画で知られている。「東京都市計画物語」（日本経済評論社）などの著書があり、都市計画の歴史に詳しい北海道大学大学院の越沢明教授は「新宿だけではなく、渋谷や池袋など戦後の東京の駅前整備はすべて近藤氏の構想がベース。東京の隠れた大恩人」と評する。
> 
> 近藤謙三郎氏が自ら設計して住んでいた「トトロの家」は、火災の後、2010年に再建。現在は宮崎駿監督がデザインした「Ａさんの庭」となっている（東京都杉並区）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 近藤謙三郎氏が自ら設計して住んでいた「トトロの家」は、火災の後、2010年に再建。現在は宮崎駿監督がデザインした「Ａさんの庭」となっている（東京都杉並区）
> 
> 越沢教授が旧建設省など関係者からヒアリングして調べたところ、東急ターンパイク構想はもともと近藤氏の発案だという。そのアイデアを実現するために五島会長が近藤氏を東急の顧問として招へいし、設計を依頼した、ということのようだ。
> 
> 近藤氏は著書「一里塚」でこんな経緯を書いている。
> 
> 1950年（昭和25年）ごろ、神奈川県の道路課長が国道１号の行き詰まりを見越して、厚木―秦野に第２国道の建設を提唱した。これに対し近藤氏は高速道路の方がいいと提案。さらには「大阪まで延ばせ」とも主張した。「これが日本の高速道路への最初の狼煙（のろし）である」と近藤氏は記す。
> 
> この構想を建設省が引き継ぎ、調査を進めた。そこへ東急から「道路を考えているので専門家を世話してほしい」と依頼が入った。建設省の技監は近藤氏を呼び、「東急がやるというならやらせようではないか」と言ったという。近藤氏は五島慶太会長に会いに行った。こうして建設省の計画はいったん下火となり、近藤氏は東急の顧問となった。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 近藤氏の著書「一里塚」を読むと、緻密な設計の跡がうかがえる。東急が打ち出したターンパイクの建設費は119億円。これは1952年（昭和27年）度の政府の公共事業道路費96億円より多い。一企業にできる事業なのか。そんな疑問に対して近藤氏は試算を示しながらこう反論する。
> 
> 「借入金でまかなった場合、開業第17年目に全額を返済することができる」
> 
> さらにこうも言う。「経済直接効果を集計すれば、建設費は２年分の利益でペイする」
> 
> そこに含まれるのは、国や地方に入る税収やガソリン消費を通じた石油業界への波及効果などだ。高速道路の下に店舗や事務所、住宅を入れる構想もあった。これは現在、銀座を走る東京高速道路などで実現している。
> 
> ■「トトロの家」の設計も近藤氏
> 
> ちなみに近藤氏は「トトロの家」に住んでいたことでも知られている。近藤氏の住まいは杉並区。昭和初期に近藤氏が設計して建てた、赤い瓦屋根に白い窓枠の木造住宅だった。阿佐ケ谷駅から徒歩15分ほどの閑静な住宅街にあり、宮崎駿監督が「トトロの住みそうな家」として著書で紹介。以来、「トトロの家」として親しまれてきた。越沢教授によると、近藤氏のめいの方が大事に維持してきたという。
> 
> 2008年に保存のため杉並区が買い取ったが、翌年に火事で焼失してしまった。宮崎監督の提案もあり、跡地は監督がデザインした公園「Ａさんの庭」となっている。杉並区によると、Ａさんとは「公園にくる皆さん」のことだという。
> 
> 五島慶太氏の構想が実現していたら、上野動物園は多摩田園都市に移転していたかもしれない
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 青葉台駅は1966年４月に開業した。写真は建設中の様子（1965年12月、東急提供）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1966年の開業前後、たまプラーザ駅周辺はほとんど何もなかった（1966年、東急提供）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ■東急視察団「米国では鉄道が衰退、高速道路へ」
> 
> 東急が道路へと傾斜した理由はもう一つある。米国の状況だ。東急の社史「東京急行電鉄50年史」によると、1952年から53年、同社の専務ら数名が欧米の交通事情を視察した。社史は記す。
> 
> 第三京浜の玉川インターチェンジは環状８号線沿いに入り口がある。首都高速とは接続していない
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 「アメリカではすでに鉄道が衰退の兆候を示し、鉄道に代わって高速自動車道路網が縦横に張りめぐらされている」
> 
> 日本の先を進んでいるであろう、米国の姿。そこに触発されて打ち出したのが、高速道路を整備し、そこを走るバス路線を充実させ、バス駅を中心とした都市開発を行うという新たな手法だった。近藤氏の著作からもこうした手法への期待感がにじむ。
> 
> ■「建設省にだまされた」　憤る近藤氏
> 
> ではなぜ、道路計画は実現しなかったのか。そこには東急と政府の暗闘があった。
> 
> 近藤氏は東急ターンパイク計画が実現しなかった経緯について著書でこう記している。
> 
> 第三京浜はもともと、東名高速の一部として計画された。当時としては破格の６車線という高規格道路だった
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 「運輸省はこの出願を全面的に支持したが、驚いたことに建設省が渋い顔をして願書は係員の机の上に積み重ねられた。渋った理由は『かかる重要路線を民間企業に委ねてよいか悪いか』であった」
> 
> 「（昭和31年に日本道路公団が設立し）公団は東急の路線に目をつけて、これを自分の仕事にしたいと思った。東急路線とほとんど全く重複する路線を選んで横浜バイパスと名付けた。建設省はこれに着工命令を下した」
> 
> 「私は憤りを禁じることができなかった。私も慶太老も建設省にだまされた」
> 
> この「横浜バイパス」が、世田谷区から横浜市まで走る自動車専用道路、第三京浜だ。越沢教授も突如浮上した第三京浜計画について「偶然とは思えない。近藤氏の構想を建設省が横取りしたのではないか。日本初の本格的な高速道路を民間がつくっては国のメンツに関わるから」と話す。
> 
> ■第三京浜はなぜ玉川が起点なのか
> 
> このあたりの事情ははっきりとは分からない。ただ、近藤氏が提唱し、建設省が途中まで検討を進めていた東西を結ぶ高速道路計画は、玉川が起点だった。五島慶太会長も「城西南地区開発趣意書」の中でこう述べている。
> 
> 「国家でつくる道路も玉川二子橋の600メートル下を起点とするそうでありますが、私どものつくる道路もやっぱりそれに沿ってできると思います」
> 
> 国道研究家の松波さんはこう指摘する。
> 
> 「箱根ターンパイク」は現在、東洋ゴム工業が命名権を取得し、「ＴＯＹＯ　ＴＩＲＥＳ　ターンパイク」となった
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 「第三京浜の工事記録である『第三京浜道路工事報告』によると、第三京浜は当初、東名高速の一部として考えられていました。東名高速の起点は玉川で、そこまでは首都高速がつなぐ構想でした」
> 
> 「しかし東名のルートは最終的に、横浜経由ではなく厚木経由に決まり、用賀が起点となりました。首都高も用賀へ向かい、その結果、本来東名の一部になるはずだった第三京浜が中途半端な道路となったのです」
> 
> 東急ターンパイク計画の浮上で下火になっていた高速道路構想を、建設省がターンパイクつぶしのために蒸し返した。しかし急ごしらえで仕立て上げた第三京浜計画は結局、東名高速のルートとはならず、中途半端な状態で実現してしまった――。これが真相ではないか。そしてそのどちらにも近藤氏がかかわっていた。
> 
> 結局、東急ターンパイクは認可されず、湘南ターンパイクも実現しなかった。唯一、箱根ターンパイクのみ認可を受け、1965年（昭和40年）に開業した。2007年からは東洋ゴム工業が命名権を取得し、「ＴＯＹＯ　ＴＩＲＥＳ　ターンパイク」という名前となっている。
> 
> ■道路計画の挫折、そして田園都市線へ
> 
> 周到に準備を進めていた道路計画の挫折。東急はここで、路線転換を図る。鉄道だ。1989年3月16日付の日本経済新聞朝刊「私の履歴書」で当時の東急会長、五島昇氏はこう振り返る。
> 
> 田園都市線は東急線の中でも最も乗降客数が多い路線となっている
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 「父慶太が、のちに多摩田園都市と名づけられた東京の城西南地域の開発構想をぶち上げたのは昭和28年だった。二子玉川―厚木を結ぶ高速道路を動脈とする大規模な地域開発計画だった。しかし、肝心の道路建設の免許がなかなか下りない。いらいらしていると建設省から第三京浜道路構想が出てきた。このため、高速道路の建設はあきらめざるを得なくなった。鉄道に切り替えて31年に建設計画を申請し直した」
> 
> そこで登場したのが現在の田園都市線だ。道路から鉄道へ。次回は田園都市線を中核とした街づくりの変遷を追う。（河尻定）


Fascinating read… 

The very first plans for the Tama Garden City (多摩田園都市) actually revolved around road infrastructure and a never-realized “Tōkyū Turnpike” expressway from Shibuya to Enoshima via Futako–Tamagawa, Hodogaya, Ōfuna, and Tsujidō. 

Tōkyū proposed the 47 km turnpike way back in 1953 after an envoy visited the U.S. in 1952 and 1953 and saw the decline of railways and the explosion in highway buiding. With all the roadway congestion back then, Tōkyū, like the U.S., originally believed that turnpikes were the future and would be able to carry far more people. They would have an expansive bus system making use of the turnpike, with the suburban neighborhoods centered around bus stations. The space underneath the elevated turnpike would be used for shops, restauarants, and even residences. Then-chairman of Tōkyū, Goshima Keita, was also negotiating with the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government to relocate the Ueno Zoo to what he called the “second Tōkyō” out in Tama. There were also plans to bring out Tōei’s Ōizumi Studio and build golf courses in the area. Apparently, the turnpike was actually proposed by one of the premier urban planners of the time, Kondō Kenzaburō, perhaps best known for being the mastermind behind West Shinjuku.

Tōkyū eventually filed for approvals with the national government in 1954. Filings were made for a Hakone Turnpike between Odawara and Hakone the same year, followed by a Shōnan Turnpike linking the two 1957. Tōkyū went so far as to produce English-language reports to draw investors for the proposed turnpike.

The turnpike plans were never realized, however, because the then-Ministry of Construction wasn’t particularly inclined to have the private sector be responsible for construction and operation of a major link in the roadway network. Instead, the green-light was given to the Japan Highway Public Corporation, which usurped the plans of Kondō and Tōkyū and built them on their own as the “Yokohama Bypass”, now known as the 第三京浜 (Keihin No. 3). The original plan was to have the Metropolitan Expressway system connect into Keihin No. 3 at Tamagawa, which was hoped would serve as part of the Tōmei Expressway to Nagoya. The final alignment chosen for the Tōmei Expressway was via Atsugi instead of via Yokohama, so its terminus was actually Yōga, and that’s where the Metropolitan Expressway went. As a result, Keihin No. 3 still ends at Tamagawa in inner-suburban Tōkyō . While the Tōkyū Turnpike as originally envisioned was never realized, the Hakone Turnpike was built and opened in 1965.

With the lack of progress being made on their planned roadway network, Tōkyū eventually abandoned those plans completely and opted for a plan centered on railway infrastructure and the Den’en Toshi Line. The railway would be almost too successful, and it would eventually have to be followed by the various upgrades that we only saw to full completion until recently, including introduction of six-door, all-standing cars; quadruple-tracking between Mizonokuchi and Futako–Tamagawa; and improvements to the Ōimachi Line as a bypass “relief”.

Morning rush hour scenes on the Den’en Toshi Line at Tama Plaza Station (2012.12.28).
Good thing the turnpike was never realized.


----------



## Minato ku

quashlo said:


> Evening rush at Shinsaibashi Station on the Midōsuji Line (2012.12.27).
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIdvWrnyVdk


I absolutely love the music of Osaka subway when a train arrive, I remember well staying hours in the network when I visited the city. 
Do you know where I could download it ? I want it in my mobile phone.


----------



## quashlo

There's a lot of them here:
http://www.geocities.jp/taku329/melody.html

Ōsaka Municipal Subway:
http://www.geocities.jp/taku329/osaka-subway-sekkin1.wav
http://www.geocities.jp/taku329/osaka-subway-sekkin2.wav


----------



## Minato ku

Thank you !


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> *Roots of Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line lie in shelved turnpike plans*


Good piece by the Nikkei. The map of the turnpike route is very interesting- you can see how at the time the urban built up areas were concentrated on the rather narrow flat coastal areas- in fact only several hundred meters inland past Yokohama Station it was quite rural in character. The picture of Aobadai in 1965 shows how the area was quite bucolic. And its also surprising to see how meandering the route of the Yokohama Subway Line to Azamino is. No wonder it seems to take forever to get there from Yokohama Sta.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

k.k.jetcar said:


> Good piece by the Nikkei. The map of the turnpike route is very interesting- you can see how at the time the urban built up areas were concentrated on the rather narrow flat coastal areas- in fact only several hundred meters inland past Yokohama Station it was quite rural in character. The picture of Aobadai in 1965 shows how the area was quite bucolic. And its also surprising to see how meandering the route of the Yokohama Subway Line to Azamino is. No wonder it seems to take forever to get there from Yokohama Sta.


I know very well since I lived in Aobadai in the mid 70's and there was still a lot of open area waiting to be built. Later we moved close to the now built Tsuzuki interchange and they were still flattening the Kohoku New town area. 
It was a forest when we moved there in the late 70's between the Dai-san Keihin High way and the Denentoshi line.


----------



## orulz

quashlo said:


> *Tōkyū to revitalize Shibuya riverfront*
> http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFB01046_R00C13A2L82000/
> 
> 
> 
> More “fallout” news from the huge station redevelopment announced recently… This should look fantastic when complete.



This reminds me of same project I read about recently in Seoul, Cheonggyecheon. Interesting how they plan to improve the water quality and in essence get the river flowing again.


----------



## Northridge

Thanks for putting those rush hour scenes in there. It's interesting to see the huge capacity on those lines, and the demand for it. And the 5050's looks so good.
Edit: Is it just me, or does the speed seem to be faster in the clips from Den En Toshi line where the trains are leaving the station?


----------



## quashlo

If you're comparing with the Odakyū videos, Odakyū is probably slower because of construction, as they have to do some creative things with the tracks in order to make enough room to construct the new stations and tracks. You can see the sharp curve at the east end of Shimo-Kitazawa at 2:30 here:






There’s also a bit more bunching in the Odakyū videos because it’s closer to the terminal and there’s a lot more boarding and alighting action at Shimo-Kitazawa (pretty big destination in its own right and a transfer station with the Inokashira Line)… Tama Plaza is much further out, and everybody’s getting on, so there’s much less variability in dwell times.


----------



## starrwulfe

quashlo said:


> *Roots of Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line lie in shelved turnpike plans*
> http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFK3000K_Q3A130C1000000/


Thank God they didn't build that turnpike--however they could stand to connect the Daisan Keihin Expwy to the Shibuya Shuto-Kou or the new Naka Kanjosen somehow... Traffic on Kanpachi-dori is a mess all day, everyday!



quashlo said:


> *Tōkyū to revitalize Shibuya riverfront*
> http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFB01046_R00C13A2L82000/
> 
> 
> 
> More “fallout” news from the huge station redevelopment announced recently… This should look fantastic when complete.


I cannot wait till this happens... Shibuya will get a "green carpet" from Daikanyama to Shibuya station! The day it opens, I'll post a picture of me enjoying a nice can o' Asahi Super Dry from there!

...in other "fallout news"...

*"Old" Shibuya Terminal to become a marketplace for 2 months*

The demolition of the current elevated Shibuya terminal won't happen until after Golden Week here in Japan, so instead of keeping all that valuable floorspace idle, Tokyu decided to make it into a public market/concert venue! 










> Tokyu Corporation opens a limited time only event space named “SHIBUYA ekiato” from Mar. 26th to May 6th of this year.
> 
> Using the old station building site approximately 5m in height, maintaining the existing clamshell roof, and laying flooring materials on the tracks to create new floors, this event space will be used as an area for selling goods, food and drinks, exhibitions and presentations. The surface area is around 2,350 square meters and can hold roughly 2,000 people inside.
> 
> Shibuya station of the Tokyu Toyoko line opened in 1927 and began to use the current station building from 1964. Due to its integration with the Tokyo Metro Fukutoshin Line, the above ground train station will no longer be in use as it becomes a part of the underground from Mar. 16th 2013.
> 
> via and translated from Tokyu's PR page at http://www.ekiato.jp/


I wonder what kind of shops will be there for only 2 months?? Well I guess I'll have to find out when the day comes. Of course your nosey railfan will be on hand to take pictures!

Oh and here's some extra tidbits for ya. 

The new LED signs are on all over Shibuya station on the Fukutoshin line.
The full color makes a huge difference! Now you can tell from far away Locals versus Express! 









_New sign over the Hikarie Gates. The old sign is to the left of this. They'll be replacing that one soon since it will need to show departures on platforms 5 & 6 soon!_









_The sign flips to English every 10 seconds or so, but it needs to be adjusted! It only lasts for 3 seconds!! 
_








_This is one of the new signs on track 4. These signs are the exact same as the new ones being deployed on the Toyoko line except they are all full color. Toyoko line signs have color service and car indicators, but the rest of the sign is 3 color (red, amber, green) only. 
_








_This Fukutoshin line train I took yesterday was showing this map from Kotake-Mukaihara all the way inbound to Shibuya at times. Can you notice the last few stops on it from right to left? Looks like the programmers jumped the gun and let it show the full complete route to Motomachi-Chukagai! LOL_

Did you know this station, including the Den'en-Toshi/Hanzomon section, is managed by Tokyu Corporation? Tokyo Metro owns half of it, but it's all run by Tokyu. Also did you know the JR station is actually owned by Tokyu too, they just have a 99 year lease on the site! In fact, Tokyu owns and manages around 40% of all the buildings in and around the area for 2kms. Wow.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Is it just me, or does the speed seem to be faster in the clips from Den En Toshi line where the trains are leaving the station?


To add to quashlo's answer, the rolling stock on the Den-en toshi line are built for operation on subway lines, so spirited acceleration is a norm. Also the hill and dale profile of the line in the Yokohama and Kawasaki suburbs coupled with the crowded headways requires some "umph" on the starts to keep schedule.


----------



## quashlo

*Fukuoka City jumps ahead with construction of Nanakuma Line extension*
http://www.nishinippon.co.jp/nnp/item/346365



> 福岡市営地下鉄七隈線の延伸事業（天神南－博多、１・４キロ）で、市は２０１３年度当初予算案に地下鉄本体工事費用など約２５億円を計上し、工事着工を当初予定の１４年度から１年前倒しする。
> 
> 延伸事業は総事業費約４５０億円。１３年度は延伸部分にある下水管の付け替え工事から始め、本体工事にも取りかかる予定で、２０年度の全線開業を目指す。
> 
> 市交通局は昨年１２月、国土交通相に工事施工認可を申請。現在、国の工事施工認可に必要な環境影響評価（アセスメント）書の作成と都市計画決定に向けた手続きを同時に進めている。
> 
> １１年３月に開業した博多駅ビル「ＪＲ博多シティ」の集客効果が奏功し、市営地下鉄は１１年度、１日乗客数が開業以来初めて３６万人を突破、７年ぶりの単年度黒字を達成した。一方、０５年に開通した七隈線は博多駅に直結しておらず、１日平均乗客数は開業当時の１・５倍の約７万人（１２年４月～１２月）に増加しているものの、当初予測１１万人を依然下回っている。
> 
> 市交通局は延伸により１日の乗客数２万１千人増を見込み、七隈線の累積赤字約４００億円（１１年度）の解消も計画より２７年早い４２年度に短縮すると予測している。


Groundbreaking was originally scheduled for FY2014, but the city has now earmarked about ¥2.5 billion in its proposed FY2013 budget, pushing the schedule forward by one year. With the opening of JR Hakata City at Hakata Station in March 2011, the Fukuoka City Subway broke average daily ridership of 360,000 passengers and recorded its first operating surplus in seven years in FY2011. Average daily ridership on the Nanakuma Line has increased to 70,000 passengers (1.5 times what it was when it first opened in 2005), but is still short of the original projections of 110,000 passengers. The extension to Hakata is expected to generate an additional 21,000 passengers.

Rear-end cab view:


----------



## quashlo

An entertaining talk show battle on Seibu Railway vs. Tōbu Railway:
http://video.fc2.com/content/20130120E5XSy01f

I suppose there is a little bit of rivalry between these two major private railways in the Greater Tōkyō area… They both serve the northern suburbs of the metropolis, drawing their names (西武 and 東武) from 武蔵, the historical province that covered much of what is now Greater Tōkyō. Both have two main lines into central Tōkyō (Seibu has the Ikebukuro Line and Shinjuku Line, while Tōbu has the Isesaki Line and Tōjō Line), and both have historically had a strong foothold at Ikebukuro. Both have a “working-class” image (in contrast to more affluent lines like Tōkyū, Odakyū, and Keiō). Seibu still has the Seibu Lions baseball franchise, but has lost or sold off a lot of key group companies over the years including Seibu Department Stores and Seiyū (hypermart), and was delisted from the TSE a few years back. Meanwhile, Tōbu is expanding its presence, particularly with Tōkyō Sky Tree.


----------



## quashlo

*Google Street View offers views inside train stations*
http://bizmash.jp/articles/39836.html



> 米Googleの地図情報サービス「Googleマップ」のストリートビューで、新たに駅や空港の構内を360度のパノラマ写真として閲覧できるようになった。
> 
> Googleのストリートビューはもともと車道から撮影した屋外の景色を閲覧できるサービスだったが、最近は行楽地や一部の公共施設、高速道路のサービスエリア（関連記事）内部も閲覧でき、またストリートビューの技術を応用して店舗の内部を表示する「お店フォト」も拡充している。
> 
> 駅や空港についてはGoogleマップで構内図が見られるインドアGoogleマップ（関連記事）があったが、今回ストリートビューに対応したことでより詳しく内部の様子が分かるようになった。
> 
> 構内のストリートビューに対応した施設は、中部国際空港セントレアをはじめ、みなとみらい線の横浜駅を除くすべての駅（新高島駅、みなとみらい駅、馬車道駅、日本大通り駅、元町・中華街駅）。
> 
> 空港の屋内のストリートビューは世界で初めての試みという。また駅構内のストリートビューでは、車椅子などに対応した幅広い改札ゲートの位置やプラットフォームの作りなどが、一目で確認できる。
> 
> このほか大型商業施設の内部もストリートビューで閲覧できるようになった。DFSギャラリア沖縄、京都マルイ、新宿マルイ本館、有楽町マルイ、札幌ドームの5カ所が対象だ。
> 
> Googleマップで、それぞれの施設の上に現れる人型アイコン「ペグマン」を選ぶとストリートビューを表示できる。また構内のストリートビューをまとめたギャラリーからも一覧できる。


So far, only Minato Mirai Line stations (excepting Yokohama Station) are covered, but you can basically walk through the entire stations through Street View now. Would love to see the more complex Tōkyō terminals like Shibuya and Shinjuku done… :lol:


----------



## SamuraiBlue

quashlo said:


> Seibu still has the Seibu Lions baseball franchise, but has lost or sold off a lot of key group companies over the years including Seibu Department Stores and Seiyū (hypermart), and was delisted from the TSE a few years back.


Actually the two were different corporate groups led by brothers. Seibu Dentesu is also owner of the Prince hotel chain. 
The Saison group owner of the department stores parted ways with Seibu Dentetsu in the 1960's.
Sasion group went bust and sold off their department stores and is now part of 7&i holdings as Sogo-Seibu Co.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> An entertaining talk show battle on Seibu Railway vs. Tōbu Railway


High "maniac" level discussion there. When Gekidan Hitori was fiddling with the model train, making it go back and forth, the Seibu side mentioned "switchback" and Hanno Station- few people would have made the connection. Also the discussion of four track mainlines, called fukufukusen (複々線) in Japanese- Tobu is well known for theirs on the Isezaki Line.


----------



## starrwulfe

That's a huge deal for Saitamans when talking about Seibu vs Tobu. People forget the Tojo line is Tobu despite it being in western Saitama. Gotten into a few arguments over it.


----------



## quashlo

*New community bus service, bike rental program, park-and-ride coming to Umeda area*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASHD03004_U3A200C1LDA000/



> 大阪・梅田に巡回バスを軸とした新しい交通サービスが誕生する。４月に再開発地区のうめきたが街開きするのに合わせて北新地、茶屋町などをバスで結ぶ。レンタサイクルも組み合わせ、各地域を行き来しやすくする。来年には渋滞緩和のため、巡回バスのルート外側に駐車場を設けてマイカーからの乗り換えを促す実験を始める。梅田の魅力を高めて関西全域からの集客を狙う。
> 
> うめきたの先行開発区域であるグランフロント大阪の管理・運営を担う一般社団法人「グランフロント大阪ＴＭＯ」が、４月26日から巡回バスを運営する。
> 
> ■乗車賃100円
> 
> 「ＵＭＥＧＬＥ（うめぐる）」という愛称で、毎日午前10時から午後９時まで10分間隔で走る。うめきた、西梅田、大阪駅南（北新地）、茶屋町の４エリアを約30分かけて一周する。停留所は12カ所の予定で、乗車賃はどこで降りても100円。広告などのスポンサーを募り、将来は無料にしたい考えだ。
> 
> あわせてレンタサイクルも導入する。貸出場所はグランフロント大阪のＪＲ大阪駅近くの広場に設置。当初は30台を導入し、半分の15台は電動アシスト自転車とする予定だ。利用料金は最初の１時間が200円、以降１時間ごとに100円を加算する仕組み。運営は専業のアーキエムズ（京都市）に委託する。
> 
> 梅田周辺は商業エリアが点在し、その間を駅や鉄道が横切っているため、移動しにくい面があった。グランフロント大阪ＴＭＯは巡回バスやレンタサイクルによって、買い物などで簡単に行き来できるようにする。レンタサイクルは中之島や御堂筋、大阪城といった近隣の観光地巡りにも有効とみている。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ■交通渋滞を緩和
> 
> このほか2014年には、大阪市と共同で「パークアンドライド」の実験も始める。マイカーで梅田に来る人に対し梅田の周辺部の駐車場に車を止め、そこで巡回バスに乗り換えて中心部に向かうよう促す。
> 
> パークアンドライドは欧米の一部の都市で取り入れられている仕組みで、中心部への車の流入を抑制し交通渋滞を緩和できる。排ガスや二酸化炭素（ＣＯ2）の排出量削減などの効果も期待できる。
> 
> １回目の実験は14年で、期間は数週間から１カ月単位になる見通し。駐車場は巡回バスのルートの外側にある既存のものを活用する。駐車場は複数用意する予定で、現在、選定を進めている。
> 
> 本来、グランフロント大阪ＴＭＯの役割はうめきたの活性化にある。だが新交通サービスにより梅田の街全体の魅力が高まり、京都や神戸を含む関西全域から多くの顧客が訪れれば、うめきたにとっても追い風になるとみている。
> 
> 商業施設が並ぶＪＲ大阪駅北口周辺（４日、大阪市北区）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ■丸の内で実績
> 
> 梅田では阪急百貨店うめだ本店など百貨店の増床・開業が相次ぎ、関西全域の人の流れが変わり始めたといわれる。うめきたの開業で、こうした傾向が一段と加速する可能性がある。
> 
> グランフロント大阪ＴＭＯには三菱地所が加わっている。同社は東京の丸の内地区で無料の巡回バスを走らせるなど活性化に取り組んでおり、そこで得たノウハウも梅田で生かす。


With the planned opening of the Ume-Kita area in April, various transportation improvements are set to debut in the coming months under the auspices of Grand Front Ōsaka TMO, the company responsible for administering and managing the Grand Front Ōsaka development, representing the first phase of the Ume-Kita redevelopment. The large footprint of railway track and station infrastructure, plus the huge Umeda Freight Terminal, complicate north-south access in this area, one of Ōsaka City’s two largest nodes (the other being Minami / Namba).

The community bus service will debut on 2013.04.26 under the name “UMEGLE”, operating from 10:00 am to 9:00 pm on a 30-minute loop through Ume-Kita, Nishi-Umeda, the area south of Ōsaka Station (i.e., Kita-Shinchi), and Chayamachi. A total of 10 stops will be provided, and fares will be a flat ¥100. Eventually, they hope to make it free with the help of ad revenues.

The next major rollout will be a bike rental program, with a station located at the North Exit plaza of JR Ōsaka Station, at the south end of Grand Front Ōsaka. It will start off with a small 30-bike fleet, half of which will be power assist bikes. The program will be managed by Kyōto-based ArchiM’s. Rental fees will be hourly (¥200 first hour, ¥100 for each hour thereafter). It’s hoped that the program will be popular for shopper as well as tourists heading to nearby landmarks in Nakanoshima, Midō-suji, and Ōsaka Castle.

The other element of the transportation program is what they’re calling “park-and-ride”, but it’s really more just concentrating public parking facilities on the outskirts of the area and encouraging those people to use alternative means of transport within the area, including the bus, rental bikes, or walking on foot. They will rollout a trial program lasting several weeks to a month, starting with existing parking facilities along the bus route.

Apparently, Mitsubishi Estate is part of Grand Front Ōsaka TMO, and they are transporting some of their ideas—including the shuttle bus—from successful efforts in the Marunouchi area of Tōkyō, located just west of Tōkyō Station.


----------



## quashlo

*Toyama City files for tram project approvals with national government*
http://www2.knb.ne.jp/news/20130204_35393.htm



> ＪＲ富山駅の高架化に伴い、駅の北側と南側を走る路面電車を一体化する計画について、富山市は、軌道の整備を市が、電車の運行を富山地方鉄道が行う「上下分離方式」で、今年の秋にも、まず南側の整備を始める見通しです。
> 
> 森市長「地方の公共交通にとって上下分離方式って言うのは」「有効な方法だと思いますのでぜひこれを認めていただいてしっかり新幹線が開業に間に合うように工事にかかりたい」
> 
> これは４日、富山市の森市長と、富山地方鉄道の川岸宏社長が共同で発表したものです。
> 
> 路面電車の南北一体化事業について、軌道の整備を市が、電車の運行を富山地方鉄道が行ういわゆる上下分離方式で実施する見通しが立ち、５日、駅南側の整備・運行計画を国土交通省の北陸信越運輸局に申請するということです。
> 
> この計画が承認されると、今年の秋ごろにも、駅南側の路面電車を駅にむかっておよそ１６０メートル伸ばす工事がはじまり、北陸新幹線が開業する平成２６年度末には、富山駅に駅南側からの路面電車が乗り入れている予定です。
> 
> 市は、南側の軌道整備にかかる事業費についておよそ８億６千２００万円を見込んでいますが、国の補助金なども活用していきたいとしています。
> 
> 残る北側の富山ライトレールの整備は、新幹線が開業してから２～３年後の、在来線の高架化が終わったあとに進められる予定です。


The article also has a video report. Alternatively, Tulip TV also has its own article and video report:
http://www.tulip-tv.co.jp/news/detail/?TID_DT03=20130204191242

Anyways, this is the proposed north-south connection of the Toyama Light Rail and the Toyama Chihō Railroad’s “City Tram” lines at JR Toyama Station, creating a new link through the station and allowing for through-running. The project will be implemented in the standard PPP style common in Japan for new railway infrastructure, with the city responsible for building and maintaining ownership of the infrastructure and Toyama Chihō Railroad responsible for the actual train service. Groundbreaking is expected to take place as early as this fall, starting with the ¥860 million worth of improvements at the south side of Toyama Station, extending Toyama Chihō Railroad tram tracks 160 m directly into Toyama Station. By the time the Hokuriku Shinkansen extension to Kanzawa opens in late FY2014, these trams will be departing directly underneath the elevated station, improving convenience for tourists.

Improvements at the north side of the station to the Toyama Light Rail are expected to come about 2-3 years after the Shinkansen extension opens, once the entire station is fully elevated. The current Toyama Light Rail terminal is closer to the station, so it should be less of an issue.

Portram and Centram LRVs in Toyama:


----------



## quashlo

*Details of first phase of Niigata BRT emerge*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/130205/ngt13020502160000-n1.htm



> ■連節バス、開業時４台導入
> 
> 新潟市は４日、議会全員協議会で平成２６年度末の導入を目指すＢＲＴ（次世代型バスシステム）の第１期導入計画を公表した。開業時には２台のバスを連結した連節バスは当初想定の半分の４台を導入し、道路中央に設ける専用レーンは２７年度以降に新潟駅－東大通りに先行設置し、効果などを検証しながら第１期計画が完成する３１年度ごろをめどに新潟駅－古町間で設置する。事業費は約２９・５億円（うち国費約１５・５億円）で、開業までに約１２・７億円を見込んでいる。
> 
> 計画によると、ＢＲＴ運行区間は新潟駅から万代、古町、市役所、白山駅を経由して青山まで約７キロ。路線バスや鉄道と乗り換える交通結節点（ターミナル）は新潟駅万代広場、市役所、白山駅前広場、青山に設ける。路線バスからの乗り換え客らの利便を図るため、パソコンや携帯電話、ターミナルなどで運行状況などを確認できる情報案内システムを導入する。
> 
> 連節バスは通常バスに比べ約２倍の１１５人の乗客を乗せることができる。導入台数が当初の８台から４台に減ったことで、ピーク時に３分間隔で運行する一般バスを含む新潟駅万代口のピーク時３０分間の平均乗車率は約７６％から約９５％に上がり、車内の混雑は増すが、導入費用は約４・５億円減額され、費用負担が軽減される。
> 
> ターミナルは抵抗感なく移動できる距離や乗り場の分かりやすさに配慮し、待合施設に上屋や暴風壁、ベンチを設置する。県庁エリア、女池・長潟エリアからの乗り換え場所になる市役所ターミナルは市役所第１分館前駐車場周辺などを検討しており、篠田昭市長は「第１、第２分館を少し整理し、スペースを生み出したい」と語った。
> 
> 篠田市長は「公共交通の充実は待ったなしの課題。一刻も早く新バスシステムを持続可能なものにしなければならない」とＢＲＴ導入の意義を強調した。


On 2013.02.04, Niigata City revealed the details of the first-phase implementation of the proposed BRT system, scheduled for revenue service start in late FY2014.

At the time of the opening, four articulated buses (half of the original 8 envisioned) will be introduced, which will increase loading on the fixed-route buses that will be running every 3 minutes out of Niigata Station’s Bandai Exit from 76% to 95% (average during 30-minute peak), but will reduce initial investment by about ¥4.5 billion. 

Exclusive bus lanes will be implemented on a short section north of JR Niigata Station to Higashi-Ōdōri. After determining the effectiveness, the lanes will eventually be extended around FY2019 all the way to Furumachi. 

Terminals for connecting to regular fixed-route bus services will be provided at Niigata Station’s Bandai Plaza, City Hall, the Hakusan Station station plaza, and Aoyama. Terminals will feature waiting rooms, platform canopies and wind protection, and benches. Passenger information systems will be provided to allow passengers to check bus arrivals and service information at terminals and on PCs and mobile phones.

Total project cost is approx. ¥2.95 billion, of which the national government will be funding about ¥1.55 billion.


----------



## quashlo

*Kōfu City still unsuccessful in petitions for early-morning commuter Kaiji run*
http://response.jp/article/2013/02/04/190301.html



> 東日本旅客鉄道（JR東日本）は、甲府市の要求にも関わらず、今春も早朝特急は土・休だけの運転とする決断を下した。
> 
> これは中央線甲府駅を午前6時3分に出発、新宿駅に7時55分、東京駅に8時9分に到着する臨時特急を、土・休日にのみ運転するか否かを巡って論争してきたもの。
> 
> 山梨側では、毎年通期用に平日運転をＪＲに要求してきたが、今回もかなわなかった。
> 
> しかしJR側では、これまでと同様、臨時特急「かいじ」は、3～5月の行楽時期の土・休日のみの運転に固執、「平日通勤時間帯の、中央線上りの過密ダイヤの為早朝特急の運転は難しい」として要求には答えられなかった。


Basically, JR East says the current schedule on the Chūō Rapid Line is simply too congested during the morning rush. The earliest _Kaiji_ run departs Ryūō at 7:02 (Kōfu at 7:08), arriving at Shinjuku at 9:04—in other words, too late for most commuters.


----------



## quashlo

A photographer and some musical artists put together an artsy stream of nighttime construction photos of the Sendai City Subway Tōzai Line. The trailer is here:






The photo gallery is available as an Android app:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.co.dmp.android.TozaisenPhotoGallery


----------



## quashlo

*Miyakojima launches trial community bus service*
http://www.miyakomainichi.com/2013/02/45728/



> 宮古島市の無料のコミュニティーバス「まちなかバス」の実証試験運行が４日からスタートした。17日まで。
> 
> 運行初日から市民や観光客が「まちなかバス」利用。宮古空港で下車した市内在住の70代女性は「宮古空港で昼食を食べようと思って利用した。平良港から空港までの間にショッピングセンターや宮古病院などにしか止まらないのであたらす市場でも止まれば観光客だけでなくもっと市民が活用すると思う」と述べた。
> 
> 同バス利用者にはアンケート協力が呼び掛けられ、その結果は生活交通ネットワーク計画の策定に役立てられるほか、今後の市街地コミュニティーバス運行実現の可能性についての判断材料の一つにされる。
> 
> 市ではこれまでに宮古島本島内の市役所各庁舎と図書館、平良港などを結ぶバスを実証運行させたことはあるが、市街地内で循環運行させるのは今回が初の試みとなる。
> 
> 「まちなかバス」は、幹線系統である路線バスと接続し、市内の移動を支えるとともに、市街地を循環させることで生活交通の軸となることを想定。市役所平良庁舎を拠点に市街地の病院やスーパー、郵便局など人が集まるスポットや、空港と平良港を結ぶ路線で実証運行を行っている。
> 
> 試験運行初日から市民や観光客が利用した「まちなかバス」＝４日、宮古空港


I almost never post news from Okinawa, much less one of the smaller islands, so I thought this might be a bit interesting… Miyakojima is a pretty popular tourist destination, so there is definitely potential for a bus service. The island has done trial bus service connecting city government buildings with the public library and Hirara Harbor, but this is the first time they’re testing a “shuttle” service looping exclusively through the central city.


----------



## quashlo

*New tenant building at Tokuyama Station to be completed in FY2017*
http://www.chugoku-np.co.jp/News/Tn201302050061.html



> 周南市は、ＪＲ徳山駅周辺整備事業について、建て替える新駅ビルを２０１７年度に完成させ、１８年度にも事業をすべて完了させるスケジュール案を固めた。
> 
> 事業は、駅の南北をつなぐ自由通路と橋上駅舎の新設▽駅北口にある駅ビル建て替え▽駅北口、南口の広場の拡張―を進める。自由通路と橋上駅舎は１１年度に着工しており、１４年度末には完成の予定だが、それ以降の具体的なスケジュールを市は示していなかった。
> 
> 市の計画では、鉄筋４階建ての駅ビルは橋上駅舎が完成した後の１５年度に解体、１７年度末までに建て替える。併せて駅北口の駐輪場と駐車場を移転、整備する。市は新しい駅ビルについて、学識経験者や地元経済界の関係者らでつくる「徳山駅周辺デザイン会議」から基本構想案の提言を３月に受け、１４年度までに設計を進める。
> 
> 駅前広場の拡張は、南口を１３～１４年度に整備。北口は１６年度に着工し、市中心市街地整備部は「１８年度か１９年度の完成を目指したい」としている。
> 
> 総事業費は１２０億～１３０億円の見通し。市は工期の短縮などで事業費の節減に努めるとしている。


This project involves construction of a north-south public passage, elevated concourse, and platform bridge at the station, replacement of the tenant building at the North Exit of the station, and expansion of the North Exit and South Exit station plazas. Work on the public passage, elevated concourse, and platform bridge began in FY2011 and is scheduled for completion in late FY2014, but we now know the schedule for the subsequent elements of the project.

The current four-story tenant building will be demolished in FY2015 and be completed by FY2018. Concurrently, various improvements at the North Exit will be completed including auto and bike parking. Station plaza expansion will take place FY2013-14 for the South Exit and FY2016 for the North Exit, with completion in FY2018-19. Total project cost is ¥12 billion to ¥13 billion.

Render of the public passage / platform bridge:
_Source: http://www.city.shunan.lg.jp/section/chushin/ekiseibi_group/ekishuuhen_seibi.html]Shūnan City_


----------



## quashlo

*Abandonment of Ōsaka City “red buses” force wards to rethink transport*
http://www.nnn.co.jp/dainichi/news/130205/20130205020.html



> 大阪市のコミュニティーバス「赤バス」26路線が３月末で廃止になることを受け、各区の代替移動手段の方針が明らかになった。廃止路線がある21区のうち15区が新たな交通手段の導入を検討。小型バスやジャンボタクシー、民間参入など区の実情に合わせ、全区一律ではない“違い”が明確となった。
> 
> 市交通局は民営化の方針の下、独立採算による運営は難しいが市の支援で確保が必要な路線を「地域サービス系」と位置付け、再構築に着手。赤バスは廃止（３路線は一般バス化）となり、区長が地域の実情に合わせた移動手段を検討している。
> 
> 旭区は、太子橋、中宮地区から区役所や最寄り駅への直接の公共交通手段がない現状を考慮し、民間事業者に小型バス・ジャンボタクシー（乗車人員10人程度）の運行を委託する方針。１時間１本間隔、コースは現行の赤バスと近い形を想定している。料金は有料、無料も含めて検討を進めている。
> 
> 城東区は、天王田、今福、森之宮地域の高齢者らに対する影響が大きいとし、ジャンボタクシー（乗車人員９人）の運行を民間事業者に委託。赤バスと同じ料金（大人１００円、子ども50円）、週３回運行、乗降場所22カ所で計画している。
> 
> 大正区は、現在赤バスルートになっている区役所－中核病院の上り坂のある約５００メートルについて、病院が運行するマイクロバスに分担金を支払う形でカバーしたい考え。
> 
> 代替措置に対する区全体の予算額は約１億５千万円。北、福島、天王寺、浪速、生野、住吉の６区は13年度については代替手段を講じない。


These are ¥100 flat-fare community bus services, 26 routes total, operated by Ōsaka City in 21 of the city’s wards. The decision to abandon the services at the end of March this year has forced at least 15 of the wards to consider introducing alternative means of transport ranging from use of smaller vehicles or big taxis to involvement of the private sector. Three of the “red bus” routes will be converted to regular bus service, but the remainder will be abandoned, although the city says it will offer funding for the operation of some routes as “local services”.

For one example, there will be no direct service from the Taishibashi and Nakamiya districts of Asahi Ward to City Hall or the nearest train station, so Ōsaka City plans to contract these routes out as mini-bus or jumbo-taxi services (10 pax capacity) to a private operator. The route will remain largely the same as the current service, with one trip an hour. Fares are not yet determined, but could be free. Similar measures are contemplated for other services. In one case, the city will provide funding for a microbus service to be operated by a local hospital.


----------



## quashlo

*Keiō Electric Railway and Tōkyō Metropolitan Government announce benefit analysis of Keiō undergrounding project*
http://chofu.keizai.biz/headline/1184/



> 京王電鉄と東京都は1月29日、昨年8月に実施した「京王線・相模原線連続立体交差事業」の事業効果を発表した。
> 
> 発表によると、18カ所の踏切がなくなったことで踏切事故がなくなり道路と鉄道の安全性が向上したほか、1日平均11時間あった遮断時間がなくなったことにより、特に渋滞が顕著だった国領一号踏切（狛江通り）では、最大290メートルあった交通渋滞が解消された、としている。バスのダイヤの信頼性も向上し、調布駅北口から狛江駅北口間の所要時間が、地下化前は26分だったのに対し21分になった。
> 
> 地元住民のアンケートでは、「救急車等がすぐに来てくれるという安心感が高まったか」という質問に対し、71.4％が「思う」、11.4％が「やや思う」と答え、全体の8割が効果を実感している。地元消防署員へのアンケートでは、混雑していた道路を迂回（うかい）する必要がなくなり、緊急出動時の移動がスムーズになったと全員が回答している。
> 
> 京王電鉄では、京王線と相模原線の平面交差の解消により柔軟なダイヤ設定が可能となったことで、2月22日より相模原線直通の特急電車を新設する。同特急は新宿－橋本間を日中20分に1本運行する。
> 
> 地下化により最大290メートルの渋滞が解消された狛江通り・国領1号踏切


The continuous grade-separation (undergrounding) of the Keiō Line and Keiō Sagamihara Line surrounding Chōfu Station was completed in August 2012, and on 2013.01.29, Keiō and the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government published a report assessing the benefits of the undergrounding, which removed a total of 18 grade crossings, each with an average cumulative closure time of 11 hours each day. In particular, queuing at Kokuryō Crossing No. 1 (Komae-dōri), reaching a maximum length of 290 m before the project, has been eliminated. The reliability of bus schedules has also improved, with the travel time from the North Exit at Chōfu Station to the North Exit at Komae Station now reduced from 26 minutes to 21 minutes. A survey of local residents indicated that 80% of respondents said they felt the benefits of the project. A survey of emergency response personnel also showed that all respondents said that emergency vehicles no longer had to take circuitous detours to avoid congestion and that emergency response was streamlined as a result of the project.

Obviously, the project also removed the flat junction at Chōfu, allowing Keiō to be a bit more creative with its scheduling, including the re-introduction of limited express through-services onto the Sagamihara Line, running every 20 minutes.

The next big project for Keiō is another massive continuous grade-separation, this time an elevation of about 7.1 km of the line between Sasazuka and Tsutsujigaoka that will complete the full grade-separation of the Keiō Line all the way out to Chōfu (15.5 km from Shinjuku) except for a few crossings near Shibasaki. The project will also quadruple-track the line on this segment, basically an extension of “Tōkyō Subway Line 10” (i.e., Toei Shinjuku Line), substantially increasing capacity on this line. The project will dramatically improve conditions on the line, particularly at Meidaimae, currently a huge bottleneck on the line, despite being a major station served by all stopping patterns.

Keiō bunching at Meidaimae during the morning rush hour (2013.02.01):











Obviously, the grade crossings here rarely open at all during the morning rush, so this should be a welcome improvement to many Keiō residents.

We can also expect similar improvements for the Odakyū project when those tracks are undergrounded in March. While they still have to build the express tracks, the switchout in March will allow them to complete remove those grade crossings, including the busy one at the east end of Shimo-Kitazawa.

Morning rush hour (08:00~) at the Shimo-Kitazawa grade crossing (2012.09.08):


----------



## quashlo

*Shin-Keisei Electric Railway fleet to be all-VVVF starting 2013.02.08*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/02/05/208/



> 新京成電鉄はこのほど、同社の保有する全営業列車が2月8日よりVVVFインバータ制御電車になると発表した。
> 
> VVVFインバータ制御電車は、架線から供給される直流電力を交流に変換し、電車の加速力や速度などに応じて、電圧や周波数を変化させながら交流モーターを効率よく動かす装置。電車の走行用電力の削減と保守を図ることができ、「回生ブレーキ」と合わせて、電車の走行用消費電力を約47%削減できる。
> 
> 同社では1986年に世界初の長編成量産VVVFインバータ車両である8800形を営業線導入。その後に新造車両として導入された8900形とN800形もVVVFインバータ車両。2007年度よりVVVF化改造工事に取り組んでいた8000形についてもこのたび工事が完了し、全営業列車がVVVFインバータ制御電車となった。
> 
> 新京成電鉄のN800形


With its 8800 series introduced in 1986, Shin-Keisei Electric Railway was one of the first Japanese adopters of VVVF inverter technology, which substantially reduces the electricity consumption of running trains, particularly when coupled with other technologies such as regenerative braking. Their subsequent trains (8900 series and N800 series) are also VVVF stock, and they’ve recently announced that conversion of 8000 series to VVVF inverters will soon be complete, meaning their entire 26-train fleet will be equipped with VVVF inverters.

N800 series (Unit N838) testing (2012.09.27):






In other Shin-Keisei news, a major milestone was recently reached in the continuous grade-separation (elevation) of the Shin-Keisei tracks in Kamagaya City, Chiba: the switchout of the inbound track (for Matsudo) to the temporary track was completed on 2013.02.02 and 2013.02.03. Before and after scenes at Hatsutomi, showing the new temporary track and platform at the station:






Cab view post-switchout from Kamagaya Daibutsu to Shin-Kamagaya (2013.02.03):


----------



## quashlo

*Tōbu profits soar post-Sky Tree*
http://www.nikkei.com/markets/kigyo/gyoseki.aspx?g=DGXNASGD05054_05022013DT1000



> 東武鉄道が５日発表した2012年４～12月期連結決算で、純利益が前年同期比78％増の206億円だった。東武が事業主体となって５月に開業した東京スカイツリー（東京・墨田）の集客効果が持続。入場料収入に加え、鉄道やレジャーなど各事業の収益を押し上げた。
> 
> 売上高は７％増の4266億円。12月末までのスカイツリーの入場者数は401万人（13年３月期通期計画の74％）、商業施設などを含むスカイツリータウン全体では3350万人（同88％）が訪れた。
> 
> 営業利益は60％増の401億円と、４～12月期として最高だった。このうちスカイツリー関連が112億円を占めた。通期ではスカイツリー関連で113億円の営業利益計上を見込むが、４～12月期でほぼ達成したことになる。
> 
> 一方、売上高で前期比７％増の5805億円、純利益で56％増の250億円とする通期予想は据え置いた。予想外の気温低下によるスカイツリーの客数伸び悩みに備え、13年１～３月期は広告宣伝費を増やす。流通業の収益低迷も足かせになる。


According to consolidated results for the first three quarters of FY2012 (2012.04 through 2012.12), Tōbu Railway net profits are up 78% year-over-year. The biggest factor was the Tōkyō Sky Tree development in Oshiage, Sumida Ward, but they also recorded revenue jumps in their railway and leisure sectors.

They seem to be actively marketing their tourism business overseas as well, including this Taiwanese promo:






English version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOuouuHIwfw


----------



## fieldsofdreams

quashlo said:


> Kōfu City still unsuccessful in petitions for early-morning commuter Kaiji run
> http://response.jp/article/2013/02/04/190301.html
> 
> Basically, JR East says the current schedule on the Chūō Rapid Line is simply too congested during the morning rush. The earliest Kaiji run departs Ryūō at 7:02 (Kōfu at 7:08), arriving at Shinjuku at 9:04—in other words, too late for most commuters.


Ouch. Is that the line that operates the Azusa E257 trains? Perhaps an earlier train from Matsumoto would work in their favor...?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
The issue is that the commuter portion of the Chuo Line between Takao (or Tachikawa) and Tokyo Sta. is at capacity- there are no pathings (_suji_) left for a limited express service to be slotted in. As the proposed ltd. express would have to arrive sometime before 8:30am at Tokyo, the setting the start point further in Nagano prefecture would actually be a negative move- subjecting the service to higher risk of delays, and one must question whether a market exists for a _very early_ AM commuter ltd. express service in places like Matsumoto, Shiojiri, or Kami Suwa, which are essentially rural and auto-centric.
The best that can be hoped for is a ltd. express service that terminates in Takao, where passengers transfer to a Chuo Line commuter, hopefully getting a seat since its a terminal station. Once again though, would this be a cost-effective service, in terms of staffing and rolling stock utilization?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

k.k.jetcar said:


> ^^
> The issue is that the commuter portion of the Chuo Line between Takao (or Tachikawa) and Tokyo Sta. is at capacity- there are no pathings left for a limited express service to be slotted in. As the proposed ltd. express would have to arrive sometime before 8:30am at Tokyo, the setting the start point further in Nagano prefecture would actually be a negative move- subjecting the service to higher risk of delays, and one must question whether a market exists for a very early AM commuter ltd. express service in places like Matsumoto, Shiojiri, or Kami Suwa, which are essentially rural and auto-centric.
> The best that can be hoped for is a ltd. express service that terminates in Takao, where passengers transfer to a Chuo Line commuter, hopefully getting a seat since its a terminal station. Once again though, would this be a cost-effective service, in terms of staffing and rolling stock utilization?


Interesting points. Perhaps moving up the Super Azusa service up to 45 minutes early to end in Takao would be a sensible move, but I wonder how it would help the other commuters living closer to Tokyo since it'd mean massive schedule adjustments to accommodate one extra express train. Perhaps ending it in Shinjuku would be a better idea, provided that it will operate in sync with the existing Chuo Special Rapid and Commuter Rapid services, and that it will only stop in Takao and Tachikawa.


----------



## hakubi

Do commuter passes count as the basic fare on limited expresses? Can commuters buy a commuter pass that also covers the limited express surcharge?


----------



## quashlo

The fare situation is complicated (as usual)...

In short, JR East does not offer commuter passes that cover both basic fare and the limited express surcharge. There are special types of tickets / passes that you can combine, though... In the case of the Chūō Main Line limited expresses, for example, JR East offers ticket booklets (中央線料金回数券), valid for a one-month period. However, you still need to cover the basic fare, which can be done either with a standard paper ticket or via IC farecard (at least as for out as Nirasaki).

The other JRs are different, though, and they do offer commuter passes for limited expresses, at least on some services. I believe it's a mixed situation with the private railways as well. Shinkansen are also a bit of a special case, and many have their own commuter pass set-ups.

In the case of the Chūō Rapid Line, the root of the "problem" is that they simply never finished the quadruple-tracking all the way out to Tachikawa as they had originally planned. If they ever do that, I wouldn't be surprised if they tried some morning rush _Azusa_ or _Kaiji_ runs, maybe even a "liner" service out of Takao.

As an example, the Tōkaidō Main Line has plenty of morning “liner” services, and both the Jōban Rapid Line and Sōbu Main Line have a handful of morning rush hour limited expresses. The case with all of these, though, is that they have much more capacity available than the Chūō Rapid Line.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōshiba Elevator wins contract for elevators, moving walkways for Kuala Lumpur MRT Line 1*
http://news.nna.jp/free/news/20130207myr004A.html



> 東芝エレベータのマレーシア関連会社、ＭＳエレベーターズ（ＭＳＥＬ）が、首都圏のＭＲＴ（大量高速交通システム）の１号線（スンガイブロー～カジャン線）の駅向けにエスカレーターおよび動く歩道を受注した。受注額は１億270万リンギ（約31億円）という。
> 
> 国営ベルナマ通信などによると、ＭＳエレベーターズが受注したのは、「パッケージＥＴＳ―Ｅ」と呼ばれる事業で、ＭＲＴの高架駅24駅すべてにエスカレーターおよび動く歩道を納入する。事業には設計、供給、設置、試運転、運営が含まれる。
> 
> 東芝エレベータの広報担当者は「受注は事実」とコメントしている。
> 
> ＭＳエレベーターズは、東芝エレベータが49％を出資する生産子会社で、ペナンに拠点を置く。東芝エレベータはこのほか、同じく49％を出資する別会社のＭＳエレベーターズ・エンジニアリング（ＭＳＥＥ）を通じて、マレーシアで販売や保守事業を展開している。
> 
> ＭＲＴ計画の事業母体であるＭＲＴ社はこのほか２件の事業も発注した。シンガポール・テクノロジー・エレクトロニクスには、プラットホームのスクリーンドアおよび自動ゲートを7,810万リンギで発注。エンジニアリング、提供、建設、試運転、運営を含む。
> 
> また自動券売機を１億2,080万リンギでフランスのアフィリエーテッド・コンピューター・サービシズ・ソリューションズに発注した。エンジニアリング、提供、建設、試運転、運営を含む。
> 
> 今回決まった３件の発注額は合計で３億200万リンギ。１号線向けにはこのほか29件の事業発注が予定されているという。


This is the 60 km Blue Line from Sungai Buloh to Kajang (35 stations). Contract covers the 24 elevated stations on the line, and is worth MYR 127 million (about ¥3.1 billion). The contract was won by MS Elevators, a Malaysian subsidiary of Tōshiba Elevator (49% share).


----------



## quashlo

*Tokushima Prefecture unveils phasing plan for major grade-separation project*
http://www.topics.or.jp/localNews/news/2013/02/2013_136011192119.html



> 徳島県と徳島市、経済団体などでつくる「徳島市鉄道高架・沿線整備促進協議会」の２０１２年度総会が５日、同市のホテル「ザ　グランドパレス」であり、高架計画区間を分割して事業の進展を図る案を県が説明した。協議会で分割案が示されたのは初めて。出席した６０人から意見や質問は出ず、県と市はＪＲ四国と共に１４年度の都市計画決定（都決）を目指す考えを強調した。
> 
> 会合では、県の仁木弘都市計画課長が徳島駅西の出来島踏切－牟岐線園瀬川鉄橋間の４・７キロのうち、新町川以南の２・４キロを先行して都決する分割案の概要を説明。分割の理由について「南海トラフ巨大地震に備えるため、コストを縮減して効果的に早く進める必要が強まった」と述べた。
> 
> 当初、コスト縮減のため県道、市道と交差する３カ所の高架化を見送っていたが、県議会で「防災減災の目的を果たしていない」との指摘を受けて再検討に着手したことも報告した。
> 
> 協議会会長の飯泉嘉門知事と副会長の原秀樹徳島市長は「避難場所として利用するなど、防災機能を高めるためにも進展させたい」と事業推進に理解を求めた。


This project involves continuous grade-separation of the JR tracks surrounding Tokushima Station, encompassing
0.7 km of the Kōtoku Line (also carries through-servicing Tokushima Line and Naruto Line trains) and 4.0 km of the Mugi Line (Awa–Muroto Seaside Line) from the west end of Tokushima Station to Bunka no Mori Station, eliminating a total of 13 grade crossings. Estimated project cost is about ¥50 billion, of which ¥40 billion is for the aerial structure and related facilities and another ¥10 billion is for relocation of the railyard at the station.

Project scope:
_Source: Tokushima Prefecture_










For phasing, they will prioritize the 2.4 km south of the Shinmachi River, saving the more complex portions at Tokushima Station for later phases.

These grade-separation projects in some of the smaller cities are pretty interesting, as the scope of the projects can be quite large even though the actual train and passenger traffic is limited in comparison to the projects in the larger metro areas. The one at Tokushima should be somewhat interesting since none of the lines are electrified (!).

Action at Tokushima:


----------



## quashlo

*Secondary station name advertising a valuable source of revenue for Kyōto Municipal Subway*
http://www.kyoto-np.co.jp/politics/article/20130206000084



> 全国の公営地下鉄で、ホームにある駅名板の下に最寄り施設の名前を広告として掲げる動きが広がっている。京都市は３年前に導入した。厳しい財政状況の中で少しでも収入増につなげようと、多くの乗客が視線を向ける駅名下の「特等席」を開放した形だが、広告と明示していないため、駅の別名と誤解する人もいる。
> 
> 地下鉄を運営する全国９自治体のうち、京都市を含む５自治体が導入している。東京都が２０００年に始め、横浜市、名古屋市、神戸市、京都市と続いた。仙台市も１５年に予定する新線開通に合わせて検討している。ＪＲ西日本や阪急電鉄、京阪電気鉄道では導入例はないという。
> 
> 京都市は１０年４月に烏丸線で掲示を始め、翌年に東西線に広げた。現在、烏丸線は九条駅を除く１４駅、東西線は１７駅中９駅にある。対象は１駅に１カ所で、それぞれ最寄りの大学や会社、病院、商業施設などの名前を表示している。
> 
> 市交通局によると、駅構内や電車内の広告の収入がリーマンショック以降もなかなか回復しないため導入を決めた。広告代理店が駅に近い施設を対象に依頼している。掲示は１年契約で、１１年度は年間約９５０万円の広告収入を得たという。
> 
> 駅構内を有効活用する「駅ナカビジネス」の一つともいえ、通勤で利用する下京区の会社員前野久人さん（４３）は「運賃の値上げ回避につながるのなら歓迎」と評価する。
> 
> ただ、一見して広告とは判別しにくい面もある。左京区の主婦丸山美希さん（５５）は「駅の別名ができたと思っていた。観光客の中には戸惑う人もいるのでは」と話す。
> 
> 東西線の駅構内の駅名板や案内表示をデザインした京都造形芸術大名誉教授の久谷政樹さん（７２）＝左京区＝は「経営改善は重要だが、このままでは公共表示と広告の接近に歯止めが利かなくなり、利用者の混乱を招きかねない。欧州では地下鉄の公共表示と広告を明確に区別しており、一定のルール作りが必要」と指摘する。
> 
> 東西線はホームと線路を仕切る扉の上の駅名板に広告が掲示されている（京都市東山区）


This is a pretty popular way of generating ad revenue among publicly-operated subways in Japan… Basically, universities, companies, hospitals, retail facilities, or other entities near the station pay to have their name placed on the station name boards. Five of the nine publicly-operated subways use this system, starting in 2000 with the Toei Subway and followed by Yokohama, Nagoya, Kōbe, and Kyōto. Sendai is also considering doing it for the Tōzai Line when it opens in 2015. The Kyōto Municipal Subway introduced it in April 2010 starting with the Karasuma Line, but eventually expanded it to the Tōzai Line, where it has spread to a total of 23 stations—14 of 15 stations on the Karasuma Line (all stations except Kujō) and 9 of 17 stations on the Tōzai Line. The contracts are annual, with Kyōto reporting it had generated about ¥95 million in revenues in FY2011 through the program. There is some concern, however, that they could be confused as “secondary station names”, which are also a fairly widespread practice.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East looks into redesign of Hamamatsuchō Station*
http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=6798



> 東日本旅客鉄道（ＪＲ東日本）の冨田哲郎社長は、５日の定例会見で、浜松町駅西口周辺開発にあわせて、ＪＲとモノレールを対象とする駅全体の改築を計画していることを明らかにした。モノレールの東京駅への延伸構想については、工期やコストなどの観点から、現時点での事業化は難しいとの考えを示した。
> 浜松町駅について冨田社長は、「周辺の臨海部の開発によって駅利用者が増え、やや手狭になっている。特に北口の改札は非常に狭あいな状態となっており、バリアフリー化も進んでいないため、駅全体の改築を進めていきたいと思っている」と述べた。
> モノレールの駅に関しては、「４０年ほど前の開業当初から基本的に変わっていない。羽田空港が一部国際空港化し、今後、羽田の利用者が増えると思われる。利便性向上や駅の価値を高めるためにも、ぜひこの機会に両駅を新しいものに造り変えたい」と意欲を示した。
> モノレールの延伸構想に対しては、「仮に東京駅まで延伸するとなると、狭あいな場所のどこにターミナルをつくるのかという課題が出てくる。工事の難航が予想され、工期やコストもかかる。このため、現時点では難しいが、グループ会社の東京モノレールとともに、引き続き検討を進めていきたい」と話した。
> 浜松町駅西口周辺開発は同社と世界貿易センタービルディング、東京モノレール、国際興業が計画。世界貿易センタービルの建て替えに合わせて近接２街区を一体開発し、東側のＡ街区（約２.３ha）にオフィスや商業など総延べ約２７万㎡の複合棟とモノレール棟、西側のＢ街区（約０.９ha）にオフィスや店舗で構成する延べ９万９０００㎡の複合棟を建設する。工事は全体を３期に分けて進める方針で、Ａ街区の一部の解体工事は２０１３年度から着手。２４年度の全体完成を目指している。


On 2013.02.05, JR East revealed that it is planning a major redesign of the JR and Tōkyō Monorail stations at Hamamatsuchō in conjunction with the redevelopments at the West Exit of the station. Originally, they had announced the possibility of extending the monorail to Shimbashi and perhaps even Tōkyō, but they now say that those plans would be difficult at this time from the perspective of constructability, timeline, and costs. It would be difficult for them to find much space to build the aerial structure, much less a big terminal for the monorail.

The station is fairly compact, and considering how many people use it (including transfers between JR and the monorail), it could definitely use some upgrades. According to JR, the North Exit in particular is problematic because it’s much too small, and they eventually need to carry out accessibility (barrier-free) improvements, so this will give them the opportunity to do that.

The redesign is also being spurred by redevelopment at the West Exit involving JR East, the World Trade Center Building, Tōkyō Monorail, and Kokusai Kōgyō. The current World Trade Center Building will be replaced, together with two adjacent blocks. The east side of the redevelopment area (approx. 2.3 ha) will feature the monorail station and a 270,000 sq m mixed-use building (office and commercial), while the west side (0.9 ha) will feature a 99,000 sq m office-retail building. Work on Block A is supposed to begin in FY2013, with full completion of the three-phase development by FY2024.


----------



## starrwulfe

quashlo said:


> Tokushima Prefecture unveils phasing plan for major grade-separation project
> ...Tokushima should be somewhat interesting since none of the lines are electrified (!)


How many lines (all JR and private) would you say are still not electrified? Is there a list somewhere about this?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

starrwulfe said:


> How many lines (all JR and private) would you say are still not electrified? Is there a list somewhere about this?


A figure about ten years ago gave a figure of 60.4% of railway lines in Japan being electrified. 55.6% of JR Lines are under the wires.

There is a slightly hard to read and slightly outdated map of JR line electrification in this PDF:
http://www.jrtr.net/jrtr16/pdf/f48_technology.pdf

You can get more current figures from the annual "_Suji de miru tetsudo,_" published by the MLIT, and likely found in the reference section of your local library.

http://www.gov-book.or.jp/book/detail.php?product_id=257429


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Municipal Subway last trains on 8 lines to be pushed back starting March 23*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASHC0702O_X00C13A2AC8000/



> 大阪市は７日、３月に実施する市営地下鉄の最終電車の時刻延長の詳細を発表した。同月23日から堺筋線を除く各線で最大30分延長する。一部路線は日中の運行本数を減らし、利用実態に見合ったダイヤに切り替える。
> 
> 御堂筋線では、現在梅田駅止まりの上りの終電を新大阪駅まで運転。新大阪到着の最終時刻が現在よりも26分遅い午前０時26分になる。谷町線は上下線とも現在の終電の後に１本増発し現在より13分遅く、中央線は下りを２本増発して20分遅くまで運行する。
> 
> 地下鉄は私鉄と比べて終電が早く、郊外から都心に通う人に不便だったため、交通局が終電延長を決めていた。同時に、四つ橋線で現在５分間隔で走る昼間の時間帯を６分間隔にするなど、合理化も進める。
> 
> また３月末までに中央線・千日前線の阿波座駅、御堂筋線中津駅など21駅でトイレの改修を完了。内装や照明を一新するほか、和式便器をすべて洋式に入れ替え、女子トイレにはパウダーコーナーも設置する。


A bit more info on this… Some of the details:
Last train on the Midōsuji Line will be extended past Umeda to Shin-Ōsaka (+ 26 minutes).
Tanimachi Line will get an additional train in each direction (+ 13 minutes).
Chūō Line will get two additional outbound trains (+20 minutes).


----------



## quashlo

*Niitsu Rolling Stock Factory celebrates 4000th railcar*
http://www.niigata-nippo.co.jp/news/national/20130207025718.html



> ＪＲ東日本新津車両製作所（新潟市秋葉区南町）が製造した車両が累計４千両を突破し、７日、製作所で記念式典が開かれた。ＪＲ東が首都圏で使用している通勤電車の約半分が“新津産”。関係者は操業開始から20年目で達成した節目を祝った。
> 
> 製作所は、国鉄時代に車両の修繕などを担っていた新津車両所が母体。１９９４年10月に操業を始めた。国内で唯一、鉄道事業者が直営する電車の車両製造工場で、部品の加工から組み立てまでを一貫して行っている。
> 
> ＪＲ東によると、東京の山手線を走っている電車はすべて製作所が手掛けた。現在は宇都宮線や高崎線で使う電車を年間２５０両生産。４千両目の車体は高崎支社管内に配属されるという。
> 
> ４千両目の車体などが並んだ式典会場では、橋爪進所長が「今後も高品質な車両を作り続けたい」とあいさつ。篠田昭新潟市長ら参加者がテープカットをした。
> 
> 記念の車両前で行われた式典＝７日、新潟市秋葉区


This is JR East’s plant exclusively for the production of commuter EMUs, primarily for JR, but also for other railway operators. The original Niitsu Plant was responsible for repair and refurbishment of rolling stock during the JNR era, but production of new railcars for JR East began in October 1994. It is the only railcar factory in Japan directly under the control of a railway operator.

The production line at Niitsu is currently focused on churning out new E233 sets for the Utsunomiya Line and Takasaki Line in preparation for the Tōhoku Through Line:






Moving an E233 car body by gantry during an open house event (2012.10.13):






In other railcar news, some interesting statistics in this article:
http://response.jp/article/2013/02/07/190628.html

The MLIT reports that a total of 139 railcars were produced in December 2012, worth a total value of ¥17.1 billion (29.6% year-over-year increase). However, total production (in terms of number of cars) been below the FY2010 monthly average for 15 straight months.

In terms of clients, 127 of the cars (¥13.6 billion) are for domestic clients, including 87 cars (¥10.4 billion) for JR companies and 40 cars (¥3.2 billion) for private railways. The remaining 12 cars (¥3.5 billion) were for the export market. Interesting to see how much more expensive the export cars are (¥290 million per car vs. ¥80 million per car). The domestic cars included one locomotive (¥400 million), 108 passenger cars (¥12.8 billion), and 18 freight cars (¥400 million).

Orders in December included 175 cars (¥14.2 billion), including one locomotive (¥300 million), 171 passenger cars (¥13.7 billion), and 3 freight cars (¥200 million).


----------



## quashlo

*Sendai Subway Tōzai Line accelerates development*
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2013/02/20130207t12002.htm



> 仙台市地下鉄東西線が２０１５年度に開業するのをにらみ、商業施設などの整備が市中心部で加速している。ＪＲ東日本は近く、仙台駅東口の開発に着手。青葉区一番町周辺ではアーケード改修が進み、複合ビルも年内に完成する見通しだ。市中心部が求心力を増すのは確実で、東日本大震災からの地域経済復興のけん引役として期待が高まる。
> 
> ＜仙台駅周辺＞
> ＪＲが始めるのは仙台駅の東西自由通路拡幅と、通路の南北に予定する商業施設の建設だ。３月にも着工予定で、施設は１５年度の開業を見込む。
> その後はホテルやオフィス向けの業務施設棟も建てる計画。ＪＲの里見雅行仙台支社長は「東北の玄関口ににぎわいをつくる」と意気込む。
> 東口ではヨドバシカメラも昨年、新店舗を開設し、来年春に仙台駅隣接の旧店舗跡に商業ビルを整備する構想もある。同社は「（隣県からの利用も含め）東口は集客面で優位性がある」と語る。
> 西口側も東西線効果に注視する。全面改装を昨年終えた、さくら野百貨店仙台店は「仙台駅の拠点性や集客力がさらに高まる」と期待する。
> 
> ＜一番町周辺＞
> 東西線一番町駅（仮称）ができる青葉通。東一番丁通との交差点近くでは、地上２２階の複合ビルの建設が進む。
> １、２階が商業施設、３階が医療モール、４～２２階がマンションとなる計画。震災の影響で完成は当初のことし６月からずれ込み、１２月となる見込みだ。
> 西側のサンモール一番町商店街では、昨年９月に始めたアーケードの全面改修が３月で終わり、装いを一新する。周辺では仙台エクセルホテル東急跡をはじめ、マンション建設も相次ぎ、居住人口が急増する見通し。
> それだけに小売業界も懸命で、一番町駅に近接する藤崎は「駅開業は商店街の活性化につながる。顧客の取り込みを目指し品ぞろえを充実させたい」と話す。
> 
> 仙台市地下鉄東西線の一番町駅（仮称）の建設が進む青葉通。アーケード街が全面改修され、複合ビル建設も続く＝６日、仙台市青葉区一番町


Development in central Sendai City is moving in earnest in preparation for the opening of the Tōzai Line in 2015. 

In particular, JR East will break ground soon on a package of improvements to Sendai Station, including widening the east-west public passage and construction of a retail facility on the north and south sides of the passage. Groundbreaking will take place in March, with the retail opening in FY2015. These improvements will be followed by construction of a new commercial building at the station targeting hotels and offices. Full-scale renovations were completed at the West Exit of the station last year, while Yodobashi Camera also opened a new store at the East Exit, and there are also plans to construct a new retail building near the station in the spring of next year.

In Ichibanchō, Aoba Ward, work on renovations to the shopping arcade began last September and will be completed in March, while construction of a 22-story mixed-use building (retail, medical mall, and condos) and other condo buildings is under way.

The current public passage at Sendai Station isn’t very wide at all:


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki City publishes draft transportation plan*
http://www.townnews.co.jp/0204/2013/02/08/175517.html



> 川崎市はこのほど、鉄道や道路整備の優先度を盛り込んだ「川崎市総合都市交通計画（案）」を公表した。川崎縦貫鉄道（市営地下鉄）は３段階で最も優先度が低い事業に位置づけられ、事実上先送りとなった。
> 
> ◇　　◇　　◇
> 
> 鉄道事業、道路事業、関連事業を優先度が高い順に▼Ａ＝短中期（10年内）に事業完了を目指す事業▼Ｂ＝短中期（10年内）に着手（事業化）を目指す事業▼Ｃ＝中長期（20年内）に着手（事業化）を目指す事業――に区分した。
> 
> 川崎縦貫鉄道は01年に「新百合ヶ丘―宮前平―元住吉」の区間で鉄道事業許可を取得したものの、財政危機などの影響を受けて09年に「新百合ヶ丘―宮前平―武蔵小杉」として計画を縮小化した経緯がある。
> 
> 計画案では▼横浜市営地下鉄３号線の新百合ヶ丘延伸▼東急田園都市線複々線化（溝の口〜鷺沼）▼川崎アプローチ線（川崎〜浜川崎）――などもＣ区分とし、鉄道事業は全般的に優先度が低く位置づけられた。
> 
> 一方、Ａ区分には臨港道路東扇島水江町線（東扇島〜水江町）と羽田連絡道路（殿町〜羽田）の２つの道路事業、京急大師線連続立体交差事業（１期）、川崎駅北口自由通路、ＪＲ南武線の幅広車両の導入が位置づけられた。


Full plan is here:
www.city.kawasaki.jp/templates/pubcom/500/0000043624.html

*Short-term improvements (to be completed within 10 years)*

Keikyū Daishi Line continuous grade-separation, Phase 1: Kojima Shinden – Kawasaki Daishi (Kojima Shinden – Higashi-Monzen)
*Mid-term improvements (to break ground within 10 years)*

Keikyū Daishi Line continuous grade-separation, Phase 1: Kojima Shinden – Kawasaki Daishi (Higashi-Monzen – Kawasaki Daishi)
JR Nambu Line continuous grade separation (Shitte – Musashi Kosugi)
Odakyū Odawara Line quadruple-tracking (Noborito – Mukōgaoka Yūen)
*Long-term improvements (to break ground within 20 years)*

Keikyū Daishi Line continuous grade-separation, Phase 2: Kawasaki Dasihi – Keikyū Kawasaki
Cross-Kawasaki Railway Phase 1 (Shin-Yurigaoka – Musashi Kosugi)
Cross-Kawasaki Railway Phase 2 (Musashi Kosugi – Kawasaki)
Yokohama Municipal Subway Line 3 extension (Susukino – Shin-Yurigaoka)
Kawasaki Approach Line (Kawasaki – Hama-Kawasaki)
Tōkaidō Freight Line shared freight-passenger service (Sakuragichō – Shinagawa)
Odakyū Odawara Line quadruple-tracking (Mukōgaoka Yūen – Shin-Yurigaoka)
Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line quadruple-tracking (Mizonokuchi – Saginuma)

In particular, I had no idea that they had even proposed extending quadruple track on the Odawara Line and Den’en Toshi Line past Noborito and Mizonokuchi, respectively. Both would be huge projects, especially the Odakyū one, which would make it possible to take better advantage of the Tama Line, since Shin-Yurigaoka currently is 2 tracks + 2 tracks feeding into 2 tracks.

Morning rush at Noborito, the current outer extent of quadruple track on the Odawara Line. Part of the problem is that there are two branches (Tama Line and Enoshima Line) that feed into the Odawara Line, plus everyone on the Odawara Line coming from west of Sagami Ōno all the way out to Odawara, so it’s really like three branches trying to feed into a single line. Extending the quadruple track out to Shin-Yurigaoka would help alleviate some of the pressure from the Tama Line.


----------



## quashlo

*New North Exit coming to Keiō Inokashira Line’s Shimo-Kitazawa Station*
http://response.jp/article/2013/02/07/190634.html



> 京王電鉄は、3月23日から下北沢駅に北口（仮称）を開設し、エレベーターの使用を開始する。
> 
> 京王井の頭線の下北沢駅では、小田急電鉄小田原線代々木上原駅～梅ヶ丘駅間の連続立体交差事業と複々線化事業に合わせて駅改良工事を実施している。
> 
> 事業は3月22日の終電後、小田急線の地下化切替えに伴って翌3月23日の初電から下北沢駅構内も変更する。
> 
> 具体的には井の頭線と小田急線の乗換え経路を変更する。井の頭線ホームの渋谷方端部の乗換え階段は閉鎖、小田急線への乗換えの際には、ホーム中央の階段を利用することになる。
> 
> また、北口（仮称）を開設するとともに、井の頭線ホームと、北口、小田急線改札階を結ぶエレベーターの使用を開始する。


The North Exit will open on 2013.03.23 in conjunction with the Odakyū switchout. As a result, there will be changes to the route for transferring between the elevated Inokashira Line station and the underground Odakyū station. 

Sunday crush loads on the Inokashira Line at Shimo-Kitazawa (2013.01.20). This is a major interchange, as Odakyū doesn’t go to Shibuya directly.


----------



## quashlo

*Adachi Ward takes lead in Takenotsuka grade-separation project*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO51452000W3A200C1L83000/



> 2005年に遮断機の誤操作で４人が死傷した東武伊勢崎線・竹ノ塚駅付近の踏切が撤去されることになった。東京都足立区と東武鉄道が線路を約1.7キロメートルにわたって高架化する。完成予定は21年３月としばらく先だが、１時間のうち最大58分間も遮断される「開かずの踏切」が解消に向けて動き出すことで、周辺地域で街づくりの機運が高まりそうだ。
> 
> 竹ノ塚駅の南北２カ所の踏切のうち、事故が起こったのは南側の踏切。遮断機の間の距離は33メートルもある。車庫に入る線路も含めて線路が５つあるため、比較的電車の運行本数が少ない午後２時台でも、踏切が開くまで平均して数分間は待つ。ようやく遮断機が上がって渡り始めると、途中でまた警報音が鳴り響く。
> 
> 「とくに足腰の弱い高齢者にとって危険な踏切だ」と足立区の担当者。踏切近くで飲食店を営む70歳代の女性も「線路の向こう側から来客は全くない」と漏らす。開かずの踏切は東西の住民の往来を分断し、近くの商店は集客に不利だった。
> 
> 事故は05年３月に起きた。当時は手動式の踏切だった。踏切保安係の誤操作で歩行者２人が死亡した。事故後、東武鉄道は踏切を自動化して警備員も配置し、再発防止に努めた。だが根本的に問題を解決するために「踏切撤去を願う地元住民の声が高まった」（区の担当者）。
> 
> 鉄道の高架化や地下化は都が主体となって実施するのが通例だが、区の担当者は「都はほかの重要区間も抱え、優先順位を待っていると実現が先になる状況だった」と話す。そこで区が事業主体となって高架化することを決めた。
> 
> 事業費は540億円。費用負担は東武鉄道が16％で、区が84％。（国の補助金や都の負担などで、区の実質負担は110億円）。
> 
> 事業区間は1.7キロメートル。下り急行線から１線路ずつ高架化するため、21年３月ごろまで工事が続く。竹ノ塚駅の踏切解消も同時期になる予定だ。
> 
> 区によると、電車運行時間帯の踏切２カ所の合計通行量は１日で車約4800台。歩行者（自転車含む）は約１万７千人。区の担当者は「踏切が無くなれば通行者が増える可能性がある。高架化で東西を自由に往来できるようになれば、地元商店街への高い経済効果も見込める」と指摘する。
> 
> 竹ノ塚駅東側の渕江町会自治会連合会顧問の古庄孝夫さん（72）は「同じ中学校に通う同級生同士も、卒業後に東西の交流が途絶えてしまう。悲しい事故も発生し、都内にこんな不便な場所があっていいのかという思いを長年抱き続けてきた」と語り、「踏切撤去は地域にとって大きな喜び。地域全体で事業を支え続けていきたい」と話した。
> 
> ▼竹ノ塚駅踏切死傷事故　2005年３月15日午後４時50分ごろ、東京都足立区の東武伊勢崎線・竹ノ塚駅南側の踏切で、遮断機が上がった後に横断していた２人が同駅を通過した準急電車にはねられ死亡した。線路の近くにいたほかの２人もけがを負った。
> 遮断機は当時は手動式。電車が近づいているのに遮断機を上げたとして、同駅の踏切保安係が業務上過失致死傷罪の実刑判決を受けた。東武鉄道と東京都、足立区は協議のうえ、遮断機を自動化し歩道を拡幅した。
> 
> わずかに開いた時間で車や人が横断する（足立区の竹ノ塚駅南側の踏切）


A bit more background on this major grade-sep on the Tōbu Isesaki Line, which broke ground in November of last year. The Tōkyō Metropolitan generally takes the lead on grade-sep projects according to a prioritized list of locations, but Adachi Ward was unsatisfied with the lack of progress being made and has taken the lead on this project. Of the ¥54 billion project cost, 84% will be borne by Adachi Ward, with the remainder borne by Tōbu Railway.

About 1.7 km of the line will be elevated surrounding the station, eliminating two grade crossings that currently carry about 4,800 vehicles and 17,000 pedestrians a day (when trains are in service).

Takenotsuka Grade Crossing No. 37, one of the two that will be removed:


----------



## quashlo

Tōkyō Metro now has a special page dedicated to the upcoming launch of through-services between the Fukutoshin Line and Tōyoko Line:
http://www.tokyometro.jp/shibuya_tsunagaru/index.html

There’s also a CM to go with it:


----------



## quashlo

There was heavy snow again in the Tōkyō area on 2013.02.06… Some clips:

FNN news report:






Tama Monorail






Seibu Ikebukuro Line cab view (Shiinamachi to Ikebukuro):






Yamanote Line cab view (Hamamatsuchō to Shinbashi):


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> *Ōsaka Municipal Subway last trains on 8 lines to be pushed back starting March 23*


A good move. Osaka, for a city of its size and importance, tends to shut down earlier than other Japanese cities (e.g. retail shops in major districts close at 8pm, rather than 9pm). The subway lines also seem to have last trains (_shuden_) 30 to 45 min earlier than other metro systems. For someone like me, who tends to take the last LCC flight into Kansai Airport arriving at 10pm or so, this results in a mad dash at Tennoji Station to catch the last subway to get into the city center.


----------



## Blackraven

^^^
What do you use mainly (in this case)?

Rapit









or

Haruka


----------



## BlancaLidia

I had the opportunity to visit Japan and the truth is that I never saw such a complex system and perfect its system of intercity passenger transportation, very interesting.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> What do you use mainly (in this case)?


I use the JR West Airport Rapid. I'm on a budget, I don't splurge on limited expresses.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

k.k.jetcar said:


> I use the JR West Airport Rapid. I'm on a budget, I don't splurge on limited expresses.


what's the price difference between the two? And how many stops do both of them go through?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

fieldsofdreams said:


> what's the price difference between the two? And how many stops do both of them go through?


The base fare is 1030 yen, the limited express surcharge is 1240 yen. The Haruka ltd. express is nonstop between Kansai AP and Tennoji, while the airport rapid makes 8 intermediate stops, some of 2 or 4 minutes duration.


----------



## quashlo

*Platform doors coming to Karasuma Line stations at Kyōto, Shijō, and Karasauma–Oike*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/kyoto/news/20130207-OYT8T01642.htm



> 京都市は、新年度から京都市営地下鉄烏丸線の京都、四条、烏丸御池３駅で、可動式の転落防止柵（ホームドア）の設置工事に着手する。２０１３～１５年度の３年計画で、最初に整備する烏丸御池駅では１４年度の完成を目指す。（南暁子）
> 
> 市営地下鉄では、１９９７年に開業した東西線の全１７駅に、ホームから天井まで覆う「フルスクリーン型」のホームドアを設置。
> 
> 一方、８１年開業の烏丸線には設置されておらず、２００７年４月から６年間で、２１件の転落事故が発生。酒に酔ったり、携帯電話に気を取られたりしたことが主な原因で、車両と接触するようなケースはなかったが、身体障害者団体を中心に設置の要望が寄せられていた。
> 
> 烏丸線では、一日の平均乗降客数が全３１駅でも上位３位となる京都（１０万７０００人）、四条（８万７０００人）、烏丸御池（８万３０００人）の３駅で整備。
> 
> 今年度に約４００万円で、ホーム上での利用客の動向調査を行っており、「コストが抑えられ、比較的早期に整備できる」などとして、腰の高さで両開きになる「可動式ホーム柵」を採用することにした。
> 
> 総事業費は９億５０００万円で、うち２億４０００万円は国の補助金を活用。新年度は実施設計・工事費２億４７００万円を当初予算案に計上し、２０日開会予定の市議会に提案する。
> 
> ホームが直線で整備しやすい烏丸御池駅を１４年度に完成させ、京都、四条両駅も１５年度に供用開始する予定。
> 
> 市交通局は「これまで以上に多くの人に利用してもらえるよう、より安全で快適な地下鉄を目指したい」としている。
> 
> ホームドアが設けられる京都市営地下鉄烏丸線の烏丸御池駅（中京区で）


Over the next three years (FY2013 through FY2015), platform doors will be installed at the three busiest stations on the Kyōto Municipal Subway Karasuma Line. Currently, the Tōzai Line, which first opened in 1997, has full-screen platform doors at all 17 of its stations, but there are none on the much older Karasuma Line (opened 1981). Since April 2007, there have been 21 platform falls on the Karasuma Line. Daily ridership on the Karasuma Line is 107,000 for Kyōto Station, 87,000 for Shijō, and 83,000 for Karasuma–Oike.

Total project cost is ¥950 million, of which ¥240 million will come from funding from the national government. The city has earmarked ¥247 million in its proposed FY2013 budget for detailed design and construction. The first to receive the doors will Karasuma–Oike, which should be a fairly simple installation since the platforms are straight. The installation there will open in FY2014, followed by the other two stations in FY2015.

Action at Matsugasaki Station on the Karasuma Line:






Important to note that the Karasuma Line carries both Municipal Subway and through-servicing Kintetsu trains, but the door placement is sufficiently close enough that they obviously don’t expect it to be an issue.


----------



## quashlo

*Modified T100 series tram delivered to Toyama Chihō Railroad*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/toyama/20130209/CK2013020902000190.html



> 富山地鉄
> 
> 富山地方鉄道は八日、三車体編成の路面電車「サントラム」（低床車両Ｔ１００形）を改良した新型車両一両を公開し、富山市総曲輪のグランドプラザ前で出発式を行った。十日に運行を始める。
> 
> 全長十六メートルの車体は、富山の豊かな自然を表す白色をベースに、県花のチューリップをイメージした赤色のラインを側面に入れた。台車と車体の間の緩衝部分にはゴム製のバネを採用し、カーブ時の衝撃を緩和。室内騒音の低減や暖房機能も強化した。
> 
> 新車両は、路面電車のバリアフリー化と乗客の利便性向上のために導入。総工費は二億四千五百万円で、国が八千万円、県と富山市が四千万円ずつ負担した。
> 
> 出発式には、富山地鉄の川岸宏社長ら関係者二十人が出席。グランドプラザ前駅でくす玉を割り、出発を祝った。その後、新車両に試乗し、乗り心地を確かめた。　（広田和也）
> 
> １０日に運用を開始する新型サントラム＝富山市総曲輪で


Video reports here:
http://www.asahi.com/area/toyama/articles/OSK201302080073.html
http://www.tulip-tv.co.jp/news/detail/index.html?TID_DT03=20130208155409&MOVE_ON=1

This is the second fully low-floor T100 series “Suntram” LRV unveiled to the press yesterday on 2013.02.08. The first train was introduced way back in FY2011, but this second train features some minor modifications designed to improve ride comfort. Total cost was approx. ¥245 million, with the national government covering ¥80 million and the remainder split between Toyama Prefecture and Toyama City. The train will debut in revenue service on 2013.02.10.

Toyama Chihō Railroad also announced that they will introduce another 4 trains in the next 5-6 years, replacing 7000 series trains.

Cab view on the first T100 LRV from Minami-Toyama to Daigaku-mae:

Part 1: Minami-Toyama to Marunouchi






Part 2: Marunouchi to Daigaku-mae


----------



## quashlo

*Kantō Railway to introduce new Kiha-5000 series cars*
http://response.jp/article/2013/02/08/190812.html



> 茨城県の関東鉄道は、常総線のキハ5000形を2両増備すると発表した。これによりキハ5000形は4両となる。
> 
> キハ5000形は、取手～下館間51.1kmを結ぶ常総線で運用されている両運転台気動車。2009年10月から5001号と5002号が営業運転に入っている。今回増備される5003・5004号の2両は、排障器（スカート）を大型化したほか、吊り革の形状を三角にするなどの変更が加えられている。
> 
> 5003・5004号は製造元の新潟トランシスから発送され、2月25日に下館駅に到着、12時42分に同駅を発車して常総線に入り、13時53分には南水海道信号所（水海道車両基地）に到着する予定となっている。


These are the second set of 5000 series cars (#5003 and #5004), which are used on the 51.1 km Jōsō Line between Toride and Shimodate. These two cars have some minor improvements over the first two 5000 series cars (entering service in 2009.10), including a larger skirt in conversion of standee straps to the standard triangular shape. The second cars will be delivered from Niigata Transys, arriving at Shimodate Station on 2013.02.25. 

5001 arriving at Ōta-gō:






Recent open house event at Mitsukaidō Yard (2012.11.03):


----------



## quashlo

*Five most hated women’s fashion styles on a crowded train*
http://news.mynavi.jp/c_cobs/news/wooris/2013/02/ng5-3.html 



> 毎朝、憂鬱な気分になる“満員電車”。見ず知らずの人達と密着しなくてはならないのは、ストレスが溜まりますよね。でもどうせ乗るなら、少しでもストレスをなくしたいと思うのが本音。
> 
> そんなストレスを軽減するべく人気の“女性専用車両”。痴漢対策としても女性にとって安心ですよね。でも女性だけが乗っている車両でさえ、ストレスが溜まるのは何気なくやっているファッションに原因があるかもしれません。
> 
> そこで今回、満員電車で同性からも嫌われるNGなファッションについて、パーソナルスタイリストの高田空人衣さんからお聞きしました。
> 
> テレビなどでも活躍中の“おしゃれの達人”高田さんにズバッとダメ出しされるファッションは、一体どんなものなのでしょうか？
> 
> 以下から5つ、ご紹介していきます。
> 
> ■1：高めのポニーテール
> 
> 「後頭部の高い位置に髪を結んでいる方は要注意です！　満員電車という密着した空間では、首を左右に動かすだけの些細な行動でも、意外と周りに迷惑をかけているので、後ろにいる人達の顔に結んだ髪の毛が当たったら、うざいと思われているかもしれません」
> 
> ■2：超ロングヘア
> 
> 「パーマ、ストレートに限らず、ロングヘアでおろしている人は、高めのポニーテールと同様にちょっとした頭の動きで、後ろや左右にいる人達の顔に髪の毛が当たったりと迷惑をかけている可能性があります。さらにその人達がスマホを見ていたり本を読んでいたら、髪の毛で朝の貴重な時間を邪魔をしているかも」
> 
> ■3：つけすぎの香水はNG
> 
> 「香水をつけていると人にとっては、いい香りでも他人にとってはとんでもなく臭い匂いということもあります。香水は場所や使い方を間違えると、回りに迷惑をかけてしまうものでもあります。自分にとって大好きな香りでも、周りにいる人達の体調不良を招く原因になっているかもしれません」
> 
> ■4：編みが粗い生地アイテム
> 
> 「寒い時期には欠かせないストールやマフラーなどの巻き物、コートやジャケットの上から、すっぽりと身体全体を包み込むほどの大判タイプをお使いの方も多いですよね。でもデザイン上、編みが粗いものはバッグの飾りやコートのボタンなどに引っかかりやすいのです。
> 
> 下車する際、引っかかっているとは知らずに破損してしまうことも。壊れてしまってショックを受ける自分もそうですが、悪気はなくたまたま引っかけてしまった相手にもストレスになるので、満員電車に乗る前は外しておくといいでしょう」
> 
> ■5：大きいバッグを肩掛け
> 
> 「満員電車では、どんどん人が押し寄せてくるので、手持ちのバッグが大勢の人の流れに持っていかれないよう、自分の身体に密着させ肩にしっかり抱えて持ったりしますよね。
> 
> 肩でなんとか抱えられる大きなバッグは、ちょっとした持ち替えをすることで、前後左右にいる人達の顔を押してしまう可能性があります。重いバッグが当たると拳で殴られたような凶器にもなるので、肩で持つよりも腕で持つことで、大切なバッグが凶器にならず済みます」
> 
> 以上、多くの女性がしている髪型や使っているファッションアイテムなどを含め5つをご紹介していただきましたが、いかがでしたか？　自分がされて嫌なことは当然、相手にとっても嫌ですよね。
> 
> 満員電車に限らず、お互いが見識を持ち、ちょっとした改善をするだけで気持ちよく過ごせるのではないでしょうか？　ぜひ皆さんも参考にしてみてくださいね！


A lighthearted article that I wouldn’t take too seriously, but anyways:

1. Ponytail (hair can get in other people’s face)
2. Long hair (same)
3. Too much perfume
4. Coarse-weave fabrics (can get caught on other people’s belongings)
5. Carrying a huge purse on your shoulders


----------



## starrwulfe

*Cute Tokyo Metro Ad for Shibuya Connection*








I found this cute ad poster for Tokyo Metro's route tie-up with Tokyu.
Seen in Roppongi Station on the Hibiya line, but they're all over the system.

37 days and counting...


----------



## robhood

by panacealand


----------



## k.k.jetcar

*More testing on the Toyoko Line prior to the start of run-through services.*

At Kikuna Station, Tobu Tojo Line 50070 series:





Passing through Myorenji Station:


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> *Cute Tokyo Metro Ad for Shibuya Connection*


Note the play on words in the poster slogan- "Metro's lines are going forward connecting with the _future_", with future ("mirai") referring not only to time but also Yokohama's Minato Mirai waterfront development.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

k.k.jetcar said:


> Note the play on words in the poster slogan- "Metro's lines are going forward connecting with the _future_", with future ("mirai") referring not only to time but also Yokohama's Minato Mirai waterfront development.


I watched the TV commercial of it (that quashlo provided), and I truly like the child adding that one rail piece to complete a massive network expansion! I'd say, one minor change can bring in major impacts to a region's rail network, and surely, the Fukutoshin Line link will bring even more people to Yokohama, Tokyo, and Saitama Prefecture. It truly wants me to envision a continuous rail network connected with existing subway lines rather than disjoint segments... I want to see the results of the overall joint sections soon!


----------



## starrwulfe

^^ Speaking of future, I now know what the 9000 series trains have in store for them.
*Tokyu Toyoko line 9000 Series trains receiving "Last Run" headmarks * 


































As I've been reporting, these trains haven't been getting the equipment necessary for operating along the Fukutoshin line, so it was likely that they'd be putting them out to pasture... What will probably most likely happen is they will get fitted with things like LED signs and split in order to run along the Oimachi line... or could be relocated to the Den'en-Toshi line, to replace a few of the 8000 series trains on that line. Hard to say really.

I was hoping they'd refurbish them and make 10-car trains for the Toyoko... 

http://railf.jp/news/2013/02/10/074500.html


----------



## smithrh

So, seems as if I can only post a very few (or even just one) image per post, possibly due to my recently having joined. That forces me into making a lot of posts here, something I know which other forums frown upon, but oh well...

There are less photos here than I remember taking, but then I realized this was the film era and a) I didn't take as many as I remember taking and b) the camera was faulty and many shots were botched. 

This trip was in March of 1994. There were no passcards in use that I remember, it was all tickets and turnstiles that you would feed the ticket into for both entry and exit. I also have no memory of any english announcements on the trains such as what exists now; I'm pretty sure I'd remember that, so I'm going to say they weren't being given then. 

Let's start with construction at Tokyo station with what I believe is a Chuo-line train on the left...


----------



## smithrh

Inside of Ueno station. 

As train stations tend to be pretty awful in the US, I thought this was pretty darned cool. Shops, activity, clean, all that good stuff.


----------



## smithrh

This is on a bridge, looking south towards Ueno station if I remember right.

I remember being absolutely stunned at the number of tracks - and that there was a lot of traffic even during the weekend.


----------



## smithrh

Same bridge, now looking north, again if memory serves.


----------



## smithrh

Same bridge, different train.


----------



## smithrh

OK, not rail-related, but here's an example of Japanese attention to detail. 

I went at looked at what they were repairing later and it was an extremely small patch, maybe 2 in x 2 in...


----------



## smithrh

I know the green doesn't look right, but this is the Yamanote line approaching, pretty sure (but not 100%) this is at Hamamatsucho.


----------



## smithrh

Again, not all of these are urban rail related, but bear with me, looking to give these pics a bit of context...

I was put up at the Dai-Ichi hotel at Seafort Square, Tennozu Isle - just east of Shinagawa. The view was stunning at night, a bit less so during the day.

Shinagawa station would be on the left, out of view. Shinjuku is barely visible. 

The monorail is just visible in the extreme lower right hand corner next to the elevated expressway.


----------



## smithrh

Loved watching the rainbow bridge change colors (verrrry slowly):


----------



## smithrh

I thought this was neat - had no idea of how they managed to get that ship in there - the breakwall looks pretty unforgiving to me...


----------



## smithrh

Here's the Tokyo monorail approaching the Seafort Square station:












This was very handy indeed.


----------



## smithrh

I wonder what goes over that bridge?


----------



## smithrh

Ohhhh coool, it's a Shinkansen train!

Quick, get a picture!











I'm fairly sure this view doesn't exist any more, I believe a few high-rises have gone up between the hotel and these tracks.


----------



## smithrh

I had no idea at the time that the tracks in the distance (look for the catenary) were Shinkansen tracks headed for a major yard only a few blocks away - had I known, I would have walked over that way. Now people have Google maps, Google earth and many other resources to investigate their trips before they go...


----------



## Minato ku

Northridge said:


> Nice photos.
> Didn't know Yamanote line had the 6 door cars back then.


They removed the 6 doors cars a few years ago.
The E231-500 had them.


----------



## quashlo

*Delivery of Chiba New Town Railway 9200 series*

No idea they were even looking at ordering new trainsets… In fact, there’s been no press release whatsoever.

This is to replace their two 9000 series trainsets that debuted in 1984. This is a small third-sector railway operator that owns the Komuro – Inba Nihon Idai section of the Hokusō Line, as well as a few trains. Looks fairly similar to the newest Keisei commuter EMUs that debuted with the Narita Sky Access opening a couple years ago—not surprising given all the through-servicing and the fact that the railway is actually a fully-owned subsidiary of Keisei.

Clips in the Tōkyō area of the delivery from manufacturer Nippon Sharyō to J-TREC (ex-Tōkyū Car) to switch out the narrow-gauge bogies for standard-gauge bogies. Presumably it will then travel via the Keikyū Line, Toei Asakusa Line, and Keisei Oshiage Line to home territory.






What’s being replaced:


----------



## Northridge

Minato ku said:


> They removed the 6 doors cars a few years ago.
> The E231-500 had them.


I don't exactly know why, but I've always had the impression that they where on test trials since they only where 2 cars and they had the functionality of that the seat got folded up automatically in rush hour.


----------



## starrwulfe

*Sanyo Main Line Limited Express train collides with truck at crossing in Hyogo prefecture*


> A passenger train hit a truck at a level crossing in Hyogo Prefecture on Tuesday, police said, with footage and reports from the scene showing it had mounted a station platform.
> 
> A picture published by the Yomiuri Shimbun showed a carriage half-on a platform in Takasago City. A spokesman for the local police confirmed the accident and said the injury toll of 16 may rise.
> 
> “A train and a trailer collided at a crossing near Arai station on the Sanyo line in Takasago at around 3:50 p.m.,” a spokesman said.
> 
> “Sixteen people including the drivers of the truck and the train were injured. There is a possibility that the number of injured will increase. We don’t know if any of them was seriously hurt.”
> 
> The Yomiuri said the driver of the train was badly injured in the accident in which the first and second carriages of the six-car train jumped the tracks, moving around 200 meters before coming to a halt at the end of a station platform.
> 
> The accident occurred some 800 meters from the municipal office.
> 
> “According to people in the neighborhood, the trailer stalled at the crossing and the express train crashed into it,” the paper said.
> 
> _via Japan Today, Asahi News_


While Japan's statistically low train vs. vehicle crash stats are low considering the high rail and car traffic in the country, things like this sometimes do occur. Important to note that no one was killed on the scene, but Asahi reports the train operator was seriously injured. Japan requires all traffic to come to a complete 2 second stop before crossing the tracks at level crossings.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

TV news coverage of the above:


----------



## k.k.jetcar

(more re. the accident on the Sanyo Dentetsu at Arai Sta.)
The truck was not a trailer type, but rather an empty car transporter with folded up steel ramps, which projected out onto the railway line, as the truck was held up by traffic ahead of it stopped at a traffic light.

As you can see starting at 2:46 in this video (going in the up direction like the train involved in the accident today) there is a curve with limited visibility due to buildings, the grade crossing is at 2:54.


----------



## quashlo

*Izu Hakone Bus, Hakone Tozan Bus begin shared use of terminal*
http://news.kanaloco.jp/localnews/article/1302110017/



> 小田原駅東口バスターミナル周辺の混雑緩和などを図ろうと、同駅発着便を運行する伊豆箱根バスと箱根登山バスは、伊豆箱根が待機所として利用していた同駅東口近くの駐車場を共同で借り、活用を目指すことになった。
> 
> 共同で活用するのは、バスターミナルから約１００メートルにある駐車場で、２台止められる。これまで伊豆箱根が借り、昼間などに同駅発着便の待機所として利用してきた。
> 
> 箱根登山は、同駅から約３キロ離れた小田原営業所（同市東町）への回送などで対応していた。一方で、両社ともにロータリー内で待機することもあり、通行の流れを滞留させる原因にもなっていた。
> 
> 駐車場を共同で借りることで、こうしたバスを減らすことができ、「周辺の混雑を緩和し、回送分の二酸化炭素（ＣＯ２）削減にも貢献できる」（担当者）という。
> 
> ２月からすでに共同で借りており、３月２０日のダイヤ改正から、両社での運用を開始する予定という。
> 
> 待機所に並ぶ両社のバス＝小田原市栄町


This is to relieve congestion at the bus terminal at the East Exit of Odawara Station. Odawara is a key terminal for both of these railway companies, which also operate bus services out of the station. The current East Exit plaza is space-constrained, though, and there were issues with buses having to deadhead or find space to layover. Previously, Izu Hakone Bus leased a surface parking lot about 100 m away from the terminal to park buses during layover, while Hakone Tozan Bus had its buses deadhead to and from its Odawara Yard about 3 km away. The limited space at the East Exit terminal also meant that buses would frequently have to park there, gumming up traffic flow in the rotary. Now, the lease for the Izu Hakone Bus layover area is a joint lease with Hakone Tozan Bus so that both companies can use it.

Bus cab view, Hakone Tozan Bus Odawara-06 route from Kōzu Station to Odawara Station via the Tōkaidō (National Route 1). The East Exit station plaza can be seen in the last minute of the video.


----------



## quashlo

*NEC provides wireless system for Odakyū*
http://www.nec.com/en/press/201302/global_20130212_02.html



> Tokyo, February 12, 2013 - NEC Corporation (NEC; TSE: 6701) is providing wireless systems for the latest trains operated by Odakyu Electric Railway Co., Ltd. (Odakyu), who operates an extensive railway network starting from the largest train terminal in Japan, Shinjuku Station, which serves an estimated 1.95 million passengers every day. These Software-Defined Radio (SDR) equipped systems are scheduled to be fully operational by July 2016.
> 
> The wireless digitization of systems for new trains helps to ensure their safe operation within the crowded scheduling of the Tokyo metropolitan area.
> 
> Traditionally, in order for trains from different railway operators to run compatibly on each other's lines, each train had to be equipped with multiple wireless systems.
> 
> This new system enables different railway operators to use a single wireless device, whose specifications and software can be easily updated for each train. These are the first systems that share specifications between different railway operators as part of minimizing the amount of equipment required for a trains wireless systems and ensuring their efficient operation.
> 
> Furthermore, the introduction of this system also facilitates an easier transition from existing analog systems to digital systems, which support superior audio and data transmissions.
> 
> As a result, instructions from the control center as well as train service information can be provided more accurately and more quickly to monitors positioned in locations such as the conductor's cabin and passenger areas.
> 
> The software-defined radio adopted by this system utilizes globally standardized Software Communication Architecture (SCA).
> 
> Going forward, NEC aims to continue driving the adoption on "Digital Train Wireless Systems" as part of contributing to the safety of railway operations throughout the world.
> 
> NEC's Digital Train Wireless System


----------



## Nouvellecosse

quashlo said:


> *Keiō Electric Railway and Tōkyō Metropolitan Government announce benefit analysis of Keiō undergrounding project*
> http://chofu.keizai.biz/headline/1184/
> 
> 
> 
> The continuous grade-separation (undergrounding) of the Keiō Line and Keiō Sagamihara Line surrounding Chōfu Station was completed in August 2012, and on 2013.01.29, Keiō and the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government published a report assessing the benefits of the undergrounding, which removed a total of 18 grade crossings, each with an average cumulative closure time of 11 hours each day. In particular, queuing at Kokuryō Crossing No. 1 (Komae-dōri), reaching a maximum length of 290 m before the project, has been eliminated. The reliability of bus schedules has also improved, with the travel time from the North Exit at Chōfu Station to the North Exit at Komae Station now reduced from 26 minutes to 21 minutes. A survey of local residents indicated that 80% of respondents said they felt the benefits of the project. A survey of emergency response personnel also showed that all respondents said that emergency vehicles no longer had to take circuitous detours to avoid congestion and that emergency response was streamlined as a result of the project.
> 
> Obviously, the project also removed the flat junction at Chōfu, allowing Keiō to be a bit more creative with its scheduling, including the re-introduction of limited express through-services onto the Sagamihara Line, running every 20 minutes.
> 
> The next big project for Keiō is another massive continuous grade-separation, this time an elevation of about 7.1 km of the line between Sasazuka and Tsutsujigaoka that will complete the full grade-separation of the Keiō Line all the way out to Chōfu (15.5 km from Shinjuku) except for a few crossings near Shibasaki. The project will also quadruple-track the line on this segment, basically an extension of “Tōkyō Subway Line 10” (i.e., Toei Shinjuku Line), substantially increasing capacity on this line. The project will dramatically improve conditions on the line, particularly at Meidaimae, currently a huge bottleneck on the line, despite being a major station served by all stopping patterns.
> 
> Keiō bunching at Meidaimae during the morning rush hour (2013.02.01):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, the grade crossings here rarely open at all during the morning rush, so this should be a welcome improvement to many Keiō residents.
> 
> We can also expect similar improvements for the Odakyū project when those tracks are undergrounded in March. While they still have to build the express tracks, the switchout in March will allow them to complete remove those grade crossings, including the busy one at the east end of Shimo-Kitazawa.
> 
> Morning rush hour (08:00~) at the Shimo-Kitazawa grade crossing (2012.09.08):


It's just incredible how busy the commuter service is. Busier than most metro services it seems. But I suppose that's not surprising in a metropolitan area more populous than over 80% of the world's countries. :shocked:


----------



## coth

k.k.jetcar said:


> TV news coverage of the above:


both videos has been deleted.


best thing to avoid those things is simply avoid of having any grade crossings within 150m. of curves. at least in dense areas.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

coth said:


> both videos has been deleted.
> 
> 
> best thing to avoid those things is simply avoid of having any grade crossings within 150m. of curves. at least in dense areas.


News clips (and newspaper articles) have a limited shelf life in Japan, presumably for copyright reasons. You have only a couple of days to read/see them. 

*Quashlo provides a valuable service by posting the original Japanese language articles here, otherwise they are lost within the week.

*closing such crossings would likely be faced with tremendous opposition from local residents and businesses.


----------



## quashlo

Yeah, closing crossings isn't a simple task... Ultimately, the proper solution is to grade-separate the lines, which is precisely what Japan is doing (there is probably nowhere else in the world doing grade-seps like Japan does them), but just one project can take 20 years from planning to completion, and it has to be done segment by segment, taking out the highest priority areas one by one. I find it somewhat amazing accidents don't happen more often considering the grade crossing density and train traffic along many of the urban lines.

There's an 8-minute news segment on the incident here... Catch it before they take it down:


----------



## quashlo

*East Exit of Shimo-Ōri Station to be relocated to temporary facilities April 6*
http://response.jp/article/2013/02/13/191108.html



> 西日本鉄道は、西鉄天神大牟田線の連続立体交差事業の一環で、下大利駅（大野城市）付近の仮線化工事に伴って東口駅舎の機能を仮駅に移すと発表した。
> 
> 仮駅は現在位置から大牟田方面に約120m移動した場所に新設する。仮駅にはエレベーターとエスカレーターを設置し、多目的トイレや点字構内案内板、音声案内を新設するなど、設備環境も整備する。子ども連れや高齢者も快適に利用できる駅舎へと生まれ変わるとしている。
> 
> 仮駅での営業開始日は4月6日からの予定。


This is related to the continuous grade-separation of 5.2 km of the Nishitetsu Tenjin–Ōmuta Line between Zassho no Kuma and Shimo-Ōri, being jointly executed by Fukuoka Prefecture (Kasugabaru – Shimo-Ōri, 3.3 km) and Fukuoka City (near Zassho no Kuma, 1.9 km). A total of 19 grade crossings will be eliminated, with switchout to the elevated track taking place in FY2020.

Some segments of the viaduct will be built using the temporary track method, while others will simply be built directly above the existing tracks. As part of construction of the temporary track near Shimo-Ōri, they will relocate the East Exit station building at Shimo-Ōri to a temporary facility about 120 m away, closer to Ōmuta. As usual, it’s almost like building a second station, as temporary station will be used for several years while they carry out construction, so it will have elevators, escalators, restrooms, etc. The grade-separation project also includes a new station between Zassho no Kuma and Kasugabaru.

Rail being transported to the site:


----------



## quashlo

*New Hankai Tramway LRVs to debut in September*
http://mainichi.jp/select/news/20130214k0000e040184000c.html



> 大阪唯一の路面電車を運行する阪堺電気軌道（本社・大阪市住吉区）は１４日、新たに導入する低床式車両（愛称・堺トラム）を報道機関に公開した。堺出身の千利休が追求した「わび」を象徴する白茶色と、古墳などをイメージした緑色のツートンカラーを採用した。他に２編成の導入を予定しており、車体の色をそれぞれ変えるという。２月下旬〜６月に、浜寺駅前−我孫子道間を試験走行し、９月ごろから営業運転を始める予定。
> 
> 座席は堺さらさをモチーフにしたデザインで、ブラインドにはすだれを使った。定員は７６人（座席数２７）。従来の車両よりも床が低く、高齢者や障害者が乗降しやすくなる。
> 
> １編成の製造費は２億５０００万円で、堺市が３分の２、国が３分の１を負担した。堺市は２０１０年、乗客の利用促進のため、１０年間で５０億円の支援を決めている。【山下貴史】
> 
> 内覧会で公開された阪堺電車の低床式車両「堺トラム」。古墳などの「緑」と千利休のわびを表現した「白茶」が外装に施してある＝大阪市住吉区で２０１３年２月１４日、山崎一輝撮影


This is an order of three modern low-floor LRVs for the Hankai Tramway between Ōsaka City and Sakai City. The press was invited to check out the first train today (2013.02.14). Testing will take place between Hamadera-Ekimae and Abiko-michi between late February and June, with the new trains debuting in revenue service in September. Each 76-passenger train (27 seats) costs about ¥250 million, with Sakai City funding two-thirds and the national government funding one-third. There was some worry about operating deficits on Hankai a couple years ago, but in 2010 Sakai City agreed to provide the railway with ¥5 billion in funding over the course of the next ten years.

No clips yet, but here’s some busy scenes on Hankai over the New Year’s holiday, as everyone heads to 住吉大社 for 初詣:


----------



## quashlo

*Gifu City to expand articulated buses to Nagarabashi-dōri*
http://www.gifu-np.co.jp/news/kennai/20130213/201302130845_19326.shtml



> 岐阜市が、岐阜乗合自動車が運行している連節バス「清流ライナー」について、来年３月までに長良橋通りを走る新路線の導入と車両の拡充を検討していることが１２日、分かった。市が同日開かれた市総合交通協議会などで説明した。
> 
> 同市によると、長良橋通り沿線は人口が集中しており、路線バスの運行本数、需要が市内で最も多いという。朝の通勤ラッシュ時など、時間帯によっては乗車できない利用者がいることなどから、解消のため導入する。
> 
> 新たな路線の運行区間は、ＪＲ岐阜駅から同市岩崎の鳥羽川付近までの約７キロ区間を計画。今後は県や警察など関係機関と安全管理などについて協議し、一日の運行本数や運賃も検討していく。
> 
> 同市では一昨年３月、首都圏以外で初めて連節バスを導入。現在は２台がＪＲ岐阜駅と岐阜大学・病院間を走る「岐阜大学・病院線」と市内を巡行する「市内ループ線」（土、日、祝日のみ）で運行している。
> 
> また、同日の市議会総合交通対策特別委員会で、９月１日から三里・本荘地区でコミュニティーバスを試行運行することが報告された。


On 2012.02.03, Gifu City announced that it was considering expanding the _Seiryū Liner_ articulated buses used by Gifu Bus to new routes along Nagarabashi-dōri by March of nexst year. The city’s population is concentrated along Nagarabashi-dōri, a major transit corridor with the city’s highest number of bus trips and ridership demand. Some passengers are unable to board existing buses on the corridor during the morning rush hour due to overcrowding, so the additional capacity of articulated buses should help resolve some of these issues. In particular, the route being considered is 7 km long from JR Gifu Station to the Toba River in the Iwasaki district. They will now coordinate with police and concerned agencies to refine the number of daily services and fare.

Bus action at JR Gifu:


----------



## quashlo

*Kita-Nagano – Sansai is preferred location for new Shin’etsu Line station*
http://www.shinmai.co.jp/news/20130213/KT130212ATI090007000.php



> ２０１４年度末の北陸新幹線金沢延伸に伴いＪＲ東日本から経営分離される信越線長野以北に新駅の設置を検討している長野市は１２日、北長野―三才間を優先候補地とする方針を固めた。今後、沿線住民への説明やＪＲから経営を引き継ぐ県の第三セクターしなの鉄道（上田市）との協議を経て、整備計画検討案を作る。
> 
> 同日、市役所で開いた市交通対策審議会に示し、承認された。市は長野―豊野間（１０・８キロ）の３カ所を対象範囲に、市が費用負担する「請願駅」による設置を検討。地理的条件や利用者数、整備費用などを調査した結果、北長野―三才間には近隣に長野高専などの教育施設があり通学利用が見込めることや、周辺道路の整備状況などから長野―北長野間、三才―豊野間より優先度が高いとした。
> 
> 選定した候補地は、１７年度までに整備予定の都市計画道路「北部幹線」と同線が交差する辺り。市は、駅を設置した場合の予測利用者数を１日当たり２９００人余、概算工事費はホームの形状により４億７千万円～１０億７千万円と見込んでいる。
> 
> 市は３月末までに沿線住民に説明する考え。来年度に市民意見を募り、しなの鉄道と設置場所などを話し合う。同審議会委員でもあるしなの鉄道の藤井武晴社長は「生活路線としての利便性を確保し、地域に根差した鉄道を目指したい」としている。


With the opening of the Hokuriku Shinkansen extension to Kanazawa in late FY2014, the parallel segments of the Shin’etsu Main Line will be spun off from JR East to third-sector railway operator Shinano Railway, which already operates the sections of the line previously abandoned by JR when Shinkansen service to Nagano began operation. On 2013.02.12, Nagano City announced that they were considering adding a new station on the 10.8 km section of the line between Nagano and Toyono in “urban” Nagano, and that the preferred location was a site between Kita-Nagano and Sansai Stations. Due to geographical considerations and projected ridership (the location is close to education facilities including a major high school), this particular location was selected. There is also a planned arterial road at the new location (scheduled to be constructed by FY2017), placing this segment at a higher priority than Nagano – Kita-Nagano and Sansai – Toyono. Forecasted daily ridership is about 2,900, and the estimated construction cost is between ¥470 million and ¥1.07 billion.

Shin’etsu Line cab view on a 116 series from Kita-Nagano to Sansai. The new station should be around 1:40 or so, after the curve underneath the Hokuriku (Nagano) Shinkansen. The new road is supposed to cross underneath the Shin’etsu Line in a tunnel.


----------



## quashlo

*Keikyū to introduce four-language addfare machines*
http://response.jp/article/2013/02/12/191030.html



> 京浜急行電鉄は、2月14日から日本語・英語・中国語・韓国語の4カ国語に対応した新型自動精算機を順次導入すると発表した。
> 
> 羽田空港は今後、国際線の発着便が増便する予定で、外国人の京急線利用者の増加が見込まれることから利便性向上を図る。
> 
> 京急電鉄では2010年の羽田空港国際線ターミナル駅開業に伴って海外からの乗客が安心して京急線を利用できるように英語による車内自動アナウンスや駅構内の駅名看板、行先案内表示、京急電鉄ホームページの4カ国語化などに取り組んできた。
> 
> 今回導入する新型自動精算機は、既に導入している新型自動券売機と同様、4カ国語での画面操作案内に加え、ユニバーサルデザインにも配慮した設計とした。新型自動精算機は港町駅、梅屋敷駅に設置したのに続いて3月末までに主要12駅に導入する。
> 
> その後は全72駅（泉岳寺駅を除く）に順次設置していく予定。


Being one of the two main railway operators out of Haneda Airport, Keikyū has been a bit of a pioneer in the four-language (Japanese, English, Korean, Simplified Chinese) displays, and the platform departure boards at Shinagawa and a few other stations already display information in four languages. They already have TVMs programmed with the four languages and will now expand that to the addfare machines for passengers who don’t have enough fare on their tickets or cards. By the end of March, the new addfare machines will be installed at 12 major stations, eventually expanding to all 72 stations in the Keikyū network.

Some examples of four-language usage on Japanese transit:

Inside Hankyū’s _KyōTrain_:






On a Tōbu 50070 series train on the Tōjō Line:






Departure boards at Hakone Yumoto Station on the Hakone Tozan Railway. Interesting that they opted for Traditional Chinese here instead of Simplified Chinese, although not necessarily surprising given all the tourists from Hong Kong and Taiwan.


----------



## Highcliff

please
answer my doubt....
how does the reciprocal service with suburban lines work in tokyo subway?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Highcliff said:


> please
> answer my doubt....
> how does the reciprocal service with suburban lines work in tokyo subway?


That's called interlining. The basic principle lies with the following concepts:

• Agreements between railway and subway companies to operate trains through different portions of a single long track
• Existing railway widths and configurations (this is crucial because one railway company's rail width should be compatible with the other railway companies in question for such service)
• Existing communication services between companies (another key component since there will be at least two companies involved to make such interlining services possible)
• Agreements between communities, cities, and regional governments to make the interlining service work (with respect to the Tokyo Metropolitan Area, some lines cross over to nearby prefectures, such as Kanagawa, Ibaraki, Saitama, and other nearby prefectures to complete its trip)
• Other mitigating factors

To make such deals would require not only extensive studies of potential ridership increases and station improvements (e.g. Realigning Shibuya station), but also train car compatibility between all services involved (the classic example today would be the Fukutoshin Line connection, in which trains from *five* different train companies will operate through a 90+-kilometer track (with two branches on the northwestern end).


----------



## smithrh

quashlo said:


> There's an 8-minute news segment on the incident here... Catch it before they take it down:


Near the end of that segment, they have a shot of the pentagon-shaped signaling devices which I believe is used to indicate an occupied or obstucted crossing (emergency stop).

Are these not repeated around obstructed views?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

smithrh said:


> Near the end of that segment, they have a shot of the pentagon-shaped signaling devices which I believe is used to indicate an occupied or obstucted crossing (emergency stop).
> 
> Are these not repeated around obstructed views?


They may have to do that. One problem with the grade crossing in question is that there is a smaller grade crossing just right before it. Perhaps there will be a speed restriction placed on that curve.


----------



## quashlo

*New technology from Mitsubishi Electric improves efficiency of regenerative braking*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASDD140F4_U3A210C1TJ1000/



> 三菱電機は14日、電車などで普及が進む省エネルギー技術「回生電力」の効率を大幅に上げる手法を開発したと発表した。回生電力は電車の減速時に発生するエネルギーから電気をつくり、列車運行に生かす技術。現在は発生させた電気の約２割が活用されていないが、新技術はこのムダを約８割減らせるという。
> 
> 電車の運行システム全体の消費電力量に換算すると、最大５％の省エネにつながる。回生電力を列車間で融通する際の電圧を状況に応じて最適制御する。遠くの場所を走る電車にも電力を融通し、ムダを無くす。既存の電車運行システムに、変電所向けの電圧調整機器や制御ソフトを追加して利用する。鉄道会社が2014年度にも試験導入する見通し。


This is a new system that determines the systemwide demand for power (using TIMS or similar train information systems to determine train location) and varies the voltage at transformer stations in realtime to maximize use of power generated through regenerative braking. The technology is able to minimize wasted energy from regenerative braking (dissipated as heat) by as much as 80%, realizing a maximum 5% reduction in electricity consumption for the entire system. When combined with the battery-based energy storage units they’re now trying to market, they can basically reuse 100% of the energy generated through regenerative braking.

Official English press release:
http://www.mitsubishielectric.com/news/2013/0214-b.pdf


----------



## quashlo

*Kabe Line extension to open in March 2015*
http://www.chugoku-np.co.jp/News/Tn201302160005.html



> ＪＲ可部線可部―旧河戸間（広島市安佐北区）の電化延伸について、ＪＲ西日本広島支社の杉木孝行支社長は15日、２０１５年３月の運行開始を目指すとの方針を明かした。
> 
> この日の記者会見で、杉木支社長は「春のダイヤ改正のタイミングに合わせて運行を始めるのが望ましい」と表明。ことしの夏前に国へ事業許可の手続きをし、スムーズにいけば秋にも着工するとのスケジュールも説明した。
> 
> さらに、可部駅から約１・６キロ先に設置する終点駅までの電車の所要時間は３～４分で、運行本数は梅林―可部間と同じ99本となる計画も示した。


JR West a few more details about the extension… They will open it March 2015, coinciding with the regular annual schedule changes. The travel time from Kabe Station to the new terminus will be about 3-4 minutes, and the number of daily trains will be 99, the same as the Bairin – Kabe section of the line.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Hokkaidō announces details of Shin-Hakodate “relay service”*
http://www.hokkaido-np.co.jp/news/economic/441605.html



> 【函館】ＪＲ北海道は１４日、２０１５年度末に開業する北海道新幹線20+ 件の新函館（仮称）駅と在来線の函館駅を結ぶリレー列車について、１編成３両の快速列車を４編成投入する方針を明らかにした。同区間を電化し、現在、普通列車で約２５分の所要時間を１７分に短縮する。
> 
> 新函館駅は、函館駅の北約１８キロにある渡島大野駅（北斗市）に建設中。リレー列車はステンレス製の新車で、座席は学園都市線などで使われている通勤通学用のロングシートタイプとみられる。１両の定員は１２０～１３０人の見込み。電化工事は国土交通省の認可を得た後、１３年度中に着工する予定。＜北海道新聞２月１５日朝刊掲載＞


This is regarding the connection between Shin-Hakodate Station (Oshima Ōno Station) and Hakodate Station on the Hakodate Main Line. The “relay” service connecting with the Shinkansen will be operated with four three-car rapid trains. JR Hokkaidō had already announced a while ago that they will electrify this segment of the Hakodate Main Line, reducing the travel time between Hakodate and Shin-Hakodate, approx. 18 km north, from about 25 minutes on the current local trains to 17 minutes.

These will be new stainless-steel trainsets with longitudinal seating for commuter-style service. Electrification is supposed to start sometime in FY2013 after receiving approvals from the MLIT.


----------



## quashlo

*Utsunomiya City triples LRT earmark in annual budget*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/tochigi/20130215/CK2013021502000150.html



> 長年の懸案となっている宇都宮市の東西を結ぶ基幹公共交通に、次世代型路面電車（ＬＲＴ）を導入する事業に対し、今回の予算案では約一億三千五百万円が計上された。二〇一二年度の当初予算案に盛った約四千二百万円に比べ三倍以上。整備へ向けた事業の本格化を印象づけた。
> 
> 事業内容は、導入ルートをはじめ、整備区間、運行計画などを検討するための調査を実施。市は既に中心市街地と宇都宮テクノポリスセンター地区などを結ぶルート約十五キロを示しているが、さらに詳細な調査をして、具体的な計画策定の土台作りに入る。ＪＲ宇都宮駅を横断する部分の調査なども実施する。
> 
> 今年一月には、市交通政策課内にあった「新交通システム推進室」を独立させ「ＬＲＴ整備推進室」を設置。佐藤市長はこの日、一三年度には人員を増やすなどして体制を強化する機構改革案も示した。
> 
> ただ、ＬＲＴ導入には依然、市民の理解が得られていないとの見方もある。「分かりやすい資料も幾つか作りたい。詳しく、丁寧に、継続して説明していきたい」と佐藤市長。シンポジウムや、市内各地で市の担当者が常駐して市民との意見交換に応じる「オープンハウス」など、理解促進の継続事業も盛り込んだ。
> 
> 佐藤市長は「（今後の事業で）出てくるのはより具体的な計画案などになってくる」と説明。三選した昨年の市長選で公約に掲げた肝いり事業だけに「最初の一歩として一番大切な年になる」と言葉に力を込めた。


A positive sign that the mayor is putting some weight behind the project… The allotment in the FY2013 budget is three times what it was for FY2012. The money will be used to study route and alignment options, operating plans, and options for crossing JR Utsunomiya Station. The latter item in particular is interesting, as there is currently no road that cuts through the station.


----------



## quashlo

*Chichibu Railway to debut new 7800 series*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO51765140V10C13A2L72000/



> 秩父鉄道は15日、新型車両7800系を導入すると発表した。東京急行電鉄から購入した8090系に改造を施した車両で、３月16日のダイヤ改正に併せて使用を始める。運行初日には記念イベントを実施するほか、記念入場券も発売する。
> 
> 7800系は既存の1000系の代わりに使う車両で、定員140人の２両編成。最高速度は時速80キロメートル。同社が現在使っている車両は全て３両編成だが、利用客の減少などに対応するため7800系は２両編成とした。
> 
> 初運転は３月16日で、午前10時11分に熊谷駅を出発し、10時35分に羽生駅に到着。その後10時44分に同駅を出発し、午後０時37分に三峰口駅に到着する。当日は羽生、熊谷、三峰口の各駅ホームで、乗車記念証を配る。
> 
> 三峰口駅に到着した後は車両の写真を撮影できるようにするほか、7800系オリジナルグッズを販売する。当日は秩父鉄道の人気観光列車「ＳＬ（蒸気機関車）パレオエクスプレス」の試運転があるため、同駅で両方の車両を見ることができるという。
> 
> 7800系車両のデビュー記念入場券は３月16日以降、熊谷駅と三峰口駅で販売する。それぞれ300セット限定で、価格は160円。


As expected, these are ex-Tōkyū Corporation 8090 series trains, refurbished and ready to enter service on 2013.03.16. These will replace existing 1000 series trains, but will be coupled in two-car formations instead of the current three-car formations due to declining ridership.

Farewell charter run for Chichibu 1000 series (2012.12.08). These are ex-JNR 101 commuter EMUs.


----------



## quashlo

*Ibaraki municipalities petition for Yūrakuchō Line extension*
http://ibarakinews.jp/news/news.php?f_jun=13609387319864



> 国の審議会答申で千葉県野田市までの延伸が計画されている「東京直結鉄道(地下鉄8号線=有楽町線)」の本県への延伸を求め、坂東市など県西6市町は15日、県誘致促進協議会を設立した。県や地元県議らと連携して国への要望を強め、2015年の次期審議会の答申で野田市から下妻市までのルートを新たにマスタープランに位置付けるよう求めていく。同ルートと並行する県西縦断道路(仮称)についても一体整備を求める方針で、6市町は同建設促進協議会も併せて設立した。
> 
> 県誘致促進協議会を構成するのは、県内ルート案沿線の坂東、常総、八千代、下妻の4市町に、筑西と桜川両市を加えた計6市町。会員は各市町長、議長の12人とし、同日、県議会で開かれた設立総会で、会長に吉原英一坂東市長を選出した。
> 
> これまで同鉄道に関する要望は、本県と埼玉、千葉3県の10市町による「地下鉄8号線建設促進並びに誘致期成同盟会」を通じて行ってきた。本県独自の協議会設置は初めて。
> 
> 設立総会で吉原会長は、延伸ルートとして野田市駅から関東鉄道新下妻駅(仮称)までの34ｷﾛ区間を提案。「これまでの要望では県内ルートが明確でなかった。何としても来年上半期までに方向性を固め、15年の答申を待ちたい」と述べた。
> 
> これに対し、吉沢範夫筑西市長が「下館駅まで延伸し、水戸線、真岡鉄道とも接続させるべき」と要望したのを受け、下館駅延伸についても将来的に検討することとした。
> 
> 同協議会は今後、要望活動のほか、機運醸成へ向けた誘致大会、署名活動などを行う計画。県にも要望実現へ向けた後押しを求めていく方針で、設立総会に先駆け、同同盟会として同日、橋本昌知事に本県延伸誘致への協力を要望した。
> 
> 一方、県西縦断道路は、同鉄道と併せて整備予定の東埼玉道路・庄和インターチェンジ(埼玉県)から本県西南部を縦断し、首都圏中央連絡自動車道(圏央道)、北関東自動車道と接続する地域高規格道路の構想。同建設促進協議会では、同鉄道の本県延伸と一体的な整備を求める方針を決めた。


An extension of Tōkyō Subway Line 8 (Yūrakuchō Line) to Noda City was included in the last Transport Policy Council report in 2000, but now several cities and towns in western Ibaraki Prefecture are looking to lobby for an extension beyond Noda-shi Station all the way to Shimotsuma Station on the Kantō Railway Jōsō Line for inclusion in the next issue of the report scheduled for 2015. In particular, the municipalities involved include four directly on the proposed extension (Bandō City, Jōsō City, Yachiyo Town, and Shimotsuma City), plus Chikusei City and Sakuragawa City. The latter two in particular are looking for a future extension even further to Shimodate, connecting to the Mito Line and Mōka Railway. Previously, lobbying for the extension to Noda City has primarily involved 10 municipalities spread across Saitama, Chiba, and Ibaraki Prefectures, but this is the first Ibaraki-only effort.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to break ground on new station tenant building at Funabashi Station*
http://www.chibanippo.co.jp/c/news/economics/123288



> ＪＲ東日本千葉支社は１５日、船橋駅南口に建設する駅ビルの計画概要を発表した。地上１１階、地下１階建てで、商業・ホテル・保育所で構成。今夏着工し、２０１６年春の開業を目指す。商業施設部分は高架下の商業施設「シャポー船橋」の運営会社と同じ系列子会社が運営。シャポーの大幅改装も同時期に実施する方針で、周辺商業施設との販売競争が激化しそうだ。
> 
> 計画では、延べ床面積は約１万平方メートル。１～５階を商業施設とし、食料品などの物販店やカフェなどの飲食店を集積。保育所も開設する。店舗面積は約２４００平方メートル。子会社のジェイアール東日本都市開発が運営する。
> 
> シャポー船橋も大幅リニューアルし、同時オープンの計画。駅ビルと一体的な運営を進める方針という。
> 
> 一方、６～１０階は子会社の日本ホテルが運営するビジネスホテル「ホテルメッツ」となる。客室数は１６１室。ビジネスや観光目的の利用を想定している。駅直結の利便性の高さから、近隣駅の津田沼駅で運営する同ホテル（全８１室）の平均客室稼働率は８８％（１１年度）と高く、船橋でも相応の需要があると判断した。
> 
> 「ＪＲ船橋駅南口駅ビル（仮称）」のイメージ図


11 stories (+1 underground level), 9,980 sq m at the South Exit, replacing station staff offices. Retail and nursery school on first five floors, plus a 161-room Hotel Mets (JR East brand business hotel) on floors 6-10. They have some good occupancy levels at their hotel at Tsudanuma Station, so they are hoping this one will also prove successful. Groundbreaking will come this summer, with opening in spring 2016. In conjunction with the new building, the existing retail underneath the elevated JR tracks will also be renovated. Work is also proceeding on expansion of the pedestrian deck outside the station that will improve access to Seibu Department Stores’ Funabashi store and the Face retail complex outside the station. Funding for the deck will be split between Funabashi City and JR.

A Machi-Log tour of the station. Funabashi is the highest-ridership JR station in Chiba, and while total population in Chiba Prefecture is on the decline, Funabashi City is seeing an increase in population with construction of large-scale condo construction.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōbu, Tōkyō Metro schedule changes coming 2013.03.16*

Official press releases:
http://www.tobu.co.jp/file/pdf/0246ff6eb40a2a1a4f4b9c182920225e/130214-1.pdf?date=20130214125102
www.tokyometro.jp/news/2013/pdf/metroNews20130214_3.16newdia.pdf

The major changes have to do with the Tōbu Sky Tree Line / Isesaki Line and Hibiya Line…

Firstly, all rapids (快速) and section rapids (区間快速) on the Tōbu Sky Tree Line / Isesaki Line will stop at Tōkyō Sky Tree Station (ex-Narihirabashi), improving access between the Sky Tree and Nikkō / Kinugawa / Aizu. All inbound (for Asakusa) limited expresses (_Spacia_, _Ryōmō_, etc.) already stop at Tōkyō Sky Tree Station, but they will also now have all outbound limited expresses departing Asakusa after 10:00 am also stop at the station.

The stopping pattern for section rapids will also change—a lot of the outer stops will be removed, reducing travel times between Asakusa and Tōbu Nikkō by 18 minutes:


Code:


                     Current  Revised
                     =======  =======
Asakusa                 X        X
Tōkyō Sky Tree                   X
Kita-Senju              X        X
Kasukabe                X        X
Tōbu Dōbutsu Kōen       X        X
Sugito Takanodai        X
Satte                   X
Minami-Kurihashi        X
Kurihashi               X
Shin-Koga               X
Yagyū                   X
Itakura Tōyōdai-mae     X        X
Fujioka                 X
Shizuwa                 X
Shin-Ōhira-shita        X        X
Tochigi                 X        X
Shin-Tochigi            X        X

The other big change is that the furthest extent of Hibiya Line through-services on the Isesaki Line will be extended out past Tōbu Dōbutsu Kōen to Minami-Kurihashi (during off-peak two of the six hourly through-services in each direction will be extended).


----------



## quashlo

*Toei Subway, Tōkyō Metro transfer improvements coming 2013.03.16*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/national/news/CK2013021602000116.html



> 東京都営地下鉄と東京メトロは十五日、乗り継ぎ運賃の割引など、サービス一体化に伴う改善策を三月十六日から六駅で行うと発表した。猪瀬直樹知事は十五日の会見で「両社の経営統合に向けた一里塚にすぎない」と述べた。
> 
> 都などによると、都営新宿線岩本町駅（千代田区）と約百五十メートル離れたメトロ日比谷線秋葉原駅（同区）で乗り継ぎ運賃が新設され、割引となる。都営九段下－メトロ上野間で両駅を経由する場合、現在の三百三十円から二百六十円に、通勤定期（一カ月）では一万三千五十円から一万一千百円になる。
> 
> 都営春日駅（文京区）と最寄りのメトロ後楽園駅（同区）では、乗り換えをしない場合でも相互の改札内の通り抜けが可能になる。目的地に近い出口から地上に出ることができ、雨天時などに便利に。都営とメトロが乗り入れる市ケ谷駅（千代田・新宿区）でも同様のサービスが始まる。
> 
> また九段下駅（千代田区）で進めていた両社ホーム間の壁の撤去工事が終わり、都営新宿線の新宿方面とメトロ半蔵門線の押上方面が、一体化したホームとなる。階段や改札を通る手間が省けるため、乗り換えが改善される。


Official Tōkyō Metro press release:
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2013/pdf/metroNews20130215_serviceittaika.pdf

NHK video report:
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20130216/k10015564121000.html

A series of improvements to streamline transfers between the two systems (and potentially a first step towards eventual consolidation) will take effect on 2012.03.16. The most dramatic change is perhaps the removal of the wall separating the Shinjuku-bound Shinjuku Line platform and Oshiage-bound Hanzōmon Line platform at Kudanshita, but they will also introduce the 15% transfer fare discount between Akihabara Station on the Hibiya Line and Iwamotochō Station on the Shinjuku Line, which are separated by about 150 m. Passengers on one system will also be able to pass through the other systems’ station at Ichigaya and at Kōrakuen / Kasuga—no more worries about having to enter or exit through your system’s faregates.

Kudanshita render:


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to introduce stationwide high-speed Wi-Fi and consolidated systems network*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFK1503H_V10C13A2000000/



> 東日本旅客鉄道（ＪＲ東日本）は駅構内の通信や防犯カメラなど複数のシステムを統合する次世代ネットワークを導入する。これまで個別に構築・運用していた各システムを共通のネットワークで統合。駅構内全域で高速無線通信が利用できるようになるほか、同社が電車の遅延情報などを乗客のスマートフォン（スマホ）などにリアルタイムで配信できる。２～３年後をメドにまず東京駅での導入をめざす。
> 
> 駅の最新の情報を直接ユーザーのスマートフォンなどに配信できる
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ＪＲ東が14日から都内で開いた技術開発展示会で発表した。新たに導入するネットワークは「オープンフロー」と呼ばれる次世代通信制御技術を活用。構内放送用の装置、防犯カメラ、時刻案内表示機器などのシステムを統合し、一括して制御・管理する。新たなネットワークは既存の各システムに悪影響を与えず、設備ごとに安全性の高い通信経路が構築できるという。新ネットワーク基盤構築への投資額は数億円を見込む。
> 
> 同社はこれまで駅構内のデータ通信や防犯カメラなどのシステムを別々に構築・運用していた。このため「個々のシステムごとに使用するケーブルが膨大で、保守にも手間がかかっていた」（ＪＲ東日本・東京電気システム開発工事事務所の情報制御調査グループの杉山英充氏）という。
> 
> 共通ネットワークにより駅構内の様々な設備やシステムを一括制御する
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 新ネットワーク導入により駅の利用者に提供する高速無線通信の利用環境が大幅に広がる。現在は公衆無線ＬＡＮ（Ｗｉ－Ｆｉ＝ワイファイ）が自動販売機やキオスク周辺、店舗エリアなど駅の一部で利用できるが、新ネットワーク導入後は駅構内全域で使えるようになる。
> 
> 2013年度中にまず東京駅で実証実験を実施し、２～３年後をメドに導入。以後、対応駅を順次増やす考えだ。
> 
> 新ネットワークを導入することで駅の情報をサーバーなどで集約。構内の表示端末や駅の利用者のスマホに簡単に情報提供できるような環境も整う。スマホなどの利用者が専用アプリをダウンロードすれば、ＪＲ東が配信する電車の遅延情報や地震・火災などの異常時の案内などを直接受信できるようになる。
> 
> 新ネットワーク導入はＪＲ東の業務効率化にもつながる。これまでは監視カメラや防災システムなど各設備ごとにケーブルを配線する必要があったのに対し、共通基盤に統合すれば老朽化設備の取り換えや設備の更新が迅速化でき、費用の低減にもつながる。
> 
> 乗務員タブレット「スマートクルー」は最新の情報を乗務員に一斉配信できる
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 今回の技術開発展示会では、クラウド技術を応用した鉄道情報利用プラットフォーム研究の一環として、乗務員向けタブレット（多機能携帯端末）「スマートクルー」システムも紹介した。電車の遅延情報などはこれまで当直の駅員がファクスで各駅に配信していたが、同システムを導入すれば駅員のタブレット端末にリアルタイムで配信できるようになる。すでに実証実験を終え、今年の10月から一部の駅で導入する計画だ。「新たな共通基盤ネットワークを導入することで駅員どうしの情報伝達が効率化できる。電車の制御システムなどにつなげる可能性もある」（杉山氏）という。


This will be based on OpenFlow and will allow JR to consolidate various systems infrastructure including PA systems, security cameras, departure boards, etc. on a single network to allow for unified control and management. This will reduce the amount of cabling (currently, each system has its own cabling, which can make maintenance a pain). The new network will also bring high-speed Wi-Fi to every part of the station, and up-to-date information on train service can be sent directly to passengers’ smartphones. The system will be tested first at Tōkyō Station in FY2013 and will eventually be permanently introduced within 2-3 years, gradually expanding to other stations.

JR East also introduced “SmartCrew” a new information system for train crews using tablets and cloud-based technology. Information on train delays can now be sent directly to the tablets in realtime instead of distributed by the affected station.


----------



## quashlo

Some new JR Kyūshū 817 series commuter EMUs were recently delivered from the Hitachi plant at Kudamatsu (2013.02.14). This was an unusually long train, comprising four 3-car 817-3000 series trains and one 2-car 817-2000 series train:






Running sound an 817-3000 series, Kurume to Araki on the Kagoshima Main Line:


----------



## quashlo

In other strange sights, steam on the Aonami Line (2013.02.13):


----------



## quashlo

*Hiroden 1000 series LRVs enter revenue service*

First day was yesterday (2013.02.15):






Departing Hiroshima-kō marked as “charter run”, although it looks like it’s just some Hiroden staff.


----------



## Highcliff

fieldsofdreams 
forgive me....I didn't understand yet....
lets take an example...
hanzomon line z...
trains of subway ride to shibuya for oshiage...
trains of commuter rail share the same track to shibuya for oshiage...but ride beyond shibuya and oshiage...?
this is it or this is not it?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Highcliff said:


> fieldsofdreams
> forgive me....I didn't understand yet....
> lets take an example...
> hanzomon line z...
> trains of subway ride to shibuya for oshiage...
> trains of commuter rail share the same track to shibuya for oshiage...but ride beyond shibuya and oshiage...?
> this is it or this is not it?


All right... That's a good question.

Tokyo Metro's Hanzōmon Line may be one of the shorter metro lines in Tokyo with 14 stations, but, there are at least eight train types operating along the line itself from three different train operators: Tokyo Metro, Tobū, and Tōkyū.

Those train companies operate the same along the Hanzōmon Line as local trains between Shibuya and Oshiage, and the same trains will continue on as far south as Tōkyū Chūō-Rinkan Station in Yamato, Kanagawa Prefecture and as far north as Tobū Minami-Kurihashi in Kuki, Saitama Prefecture (on the Tobū Isesaki Line) or Kuki Station, also in Kuki (on the Tobū Nikkõ Line). The entire journey between Yamato and Kuki via the Tōkyū Den-en-Toshi, Tokyo Metro Hanzōmon, Tobū Isesaki (to Kuki), and Tobū Nikkō Lines (for Tobū Minami-Kurihashi) is around 100km long (60 miles).

The more interesting part is that while it runs local on the Hanzōmon Line, these through trains operate differently beyond the Tokyo Metro line, such that:

• Tōkyū Den-en-Toshin operates the trains on its full line as either local, semi-express, or express, depending on time of day and peak direction;
• About half of the trains that stop at Oshiage continue north on the Tobū Isesaki Line as either express (all-day) or semi-express (early morning and late night); and
• Trains that continue further on the Tobū Nikkō Line split/merge at Tobū Dobotsu-Koen Station and operate on the line as a local train.

It is a pretty complicated system that one really needs to look, not just on how many trains operate on the line, but also what the stopping patterns are because trains that operate during the peak periods are most likely to be express trains outside of Hanzōmon Line, bypassing many local stops, while others may turnaround at Oshiage and return to Chūō-Rinkan after completing the trip between Kanagawa and Tokyo.


----------



## orulz

quashlo said:


> *Ibaraki municipalities petition for Yūrakuchō Line extension*
> http://ibarakinews.jp/news/news.php?f_jun=13609387319864
> 
> 
> 
> An extension of Tōkyō Subway Line 8 (Yūrakuchō Line) to Noda City was included in the last Transport Policy Council report in 2000, but now several cities and towns in western Ibaraki Prefecture are looking to lobby for an extension beyond Noda-shi Station all the way to Shimotsuma Station on the Kantō Railway Jōsō Line for inclusion in the next issue of the report scheduled for 2015. In particular, the municipalities involved include four directly on the proposed extension (Bandō City, Jōsō City, Yachiyo Town, and Shimotsuma City), plus Chikusei City and Sakuragawa City. The latter two in particular are looking for a future extension even further to Shimodate, connecting to the Mito Line and Mōka Railway. Previously, lobbying for the extension to Noda City has primarily involved 10 municipalities spread across Saitama, Chiba, and Ibaraki Prefectures, but this is the first Ibaraki-only effort.


This effort seems to be suffering from scope creep? I guess I can see the need/demand for this as far as Noda but is there population density beyond there to justify such an extension? At best this seems like a scheme to encourage development.

If they need better service in Shimotsuma how about electrify the Joso line and run through trains onto the Joban line at Toride.


----------



## starrwulfe

*Tokyo Metro Fukutoshin Line/Tokyu Toyoko Line Shibuya Connection Update*










Well looks like with only 27 days left before interlining begins on March 16, some really huge changes are starting to surface and become public...

The most major item as far as I'm concerned is how Tokyu Railway is being really good about keeping their customers informed on the major changes coming their way when the shift into the subway occurs; and indeed, we have the most adjusting to do since our old Shibuya Terminal is going away, and we'll be deposited 40 meters below ground now. 

Tokyu made signifigant updates to their website about the project, "Shibuya Tsunagaru" (tusnagaru or つながる means to connect) and has even published a handbook that outlines most of the changes available at every station and on the web. However one major change isn't covered there and I want to start with that.

TOKYU TIMETABLES ARE OUT!










That's right, Tokyu has published their new timetables for 3/16 on, and by looking at them, I can glean lots of information. I also had a chance to talk to lots of different railfans here over the past few days to get more info on how these new diagrams work. The PDFs can be downloaded here, and appear to be the exact copies of the signs they post on the platforms themselves, meaning some of it is in English.
Here are some thoughts at first glance...

There will be 8 car trains that run as locals on the Fukutoshin line and turn into expresses on the Toyoko line
Most trains starting at Shibuya and going towards Yokohama will actually end at Kikuna. These are all locals and replace the Hibiya line direct service that used to run in those slots.
As promised, the A.M. rush from 7~9:30 has 2 minute headways!
Some of these trains are terminating in some crazy places like Ikebukuro and Shinjuku 3-chome. No trains have ever terminated there before now; going to be interesting to see what that looks like from Tokyo Metro's point. They haven't released their new schedules yet so I can't tell if trips will be starting from there too. 
The Meguro line will be syncronised to meet Limited Expresses at Musashi-Kosugi station to enable cross-platform transfers more often. It only seems to work during the midday hours at this time. 
They've done a good job making sure the same levels of service into Shibuya are kept up--even if it means 2-4 trains per hour have to terminate there. 

Again, I invite Quashlo, KK Jetcar, and others that are good at reading timetables to check these out and give me your feedback on them. it's a little hard for me to see some of the service patterns without seeing the complementary timetables from the other companies yet.
I believe the traditional time for schedules to be published is the beginning of March, so this is a case of Tokyu trying to inform the public as early as possible. Kudos to them.

HUGE CHANGES AT SHIBUYA STATION COMPLEX


























As you can see, they've been posting signage as much as possible down here, and in some cases people think they can already go to Yokohama on the subway! Not yet, but soon...









They've been doing construction on a new exit 9 that will open on 3/9. The old one about 40m south is apparently too close to the demolition zone of the current Tokyu Department Store's East Wing. There's also a new building going here over the next 3-5 years too, so...









Exit 16 is the number for the new southernmost entrance into the station. It and the new Hikarie Gate #2 ticketing plaza will open on 3/16.









Transferring will be a pain for those used to jumping off at Shibuya and walking 1 minute to the JR side or the Ginza Line or 4 minutes to the Keio side... So this map will help them with that.









And here's an exploded view of the improved Shibuya Station...









Still waiting on those new faregates to be installed... Note they've replaced the LED sign on the left side now too and it will go into service when platforms 5 & 6 go into service.









Platform gates have been signed, and since this is a Tokyu managed and owned station, it looks just like the signage on the Meguro line's gates. Notice the Toyoko line map on the wall!









The gates that are in service now have seals over the new signs and Tokyo Metro style labels over them for now.


DAIKANYAMA STATION

















They're starting to remove the netting and plastic coverings over the new station fixtures now. Here you can see the deviation from the flat temporary decking and the new platform's slope underneath. 

NAKA-MEGURO STATION

The new plaform extensions are getting their roofs and blacktop.

























JIYUU-GA-OKA STATION

















Same here. 


TOKYO METRO FUKUTOSHIN LINE STATIONS


















All stations are getting their signage updated now... These are some from Meiji Jingu-mae station. Again, I overheard some tourists not sure why all trains were stopping at Shibuya and not Yokohama like the signs now say. 

Wow... In less than a month, this won't ever be seen again...


----------



## quashlo

*JICA funding a possible option for Manila monorail*
http://business.inquirer.net/108015/japan-funding-eyed-for-feasibility-study-of-p70b-bgc-monorail



> The feasibility study for a P70-billion monorail project at the Bonifacio Global City may be up for Japanese funding, depending on the outcome of a presentation to the National Economic and Development Authority (Neda) and the Japan International Cooperation Agency (Jica) next month.
> 
> Arnel Casanova, president of the Bases Conversion Development Authority (BCDA), said the target was to present the pre-feasibility study next month to Neda and Jica and a decision would be made if funding for the study could come from the Japanese agency.
> 
> Economic Planning Secretary Arsenio Balisacan, who is also Neda director general, noted that the preparation of the feasibility study, if it would proceed, need not be tied to the funding source of the project.
> 
> “Normally railways are expensive due to civil works. Other technologies may be considered—for example, trains that run on rubber tires instead of the usual tracks, but the main concerns are that they should entail minimal right of way and must fit the aesthetics of BGC,” Casanova said.
> 
> So far, the pre-feasibility study funded by the Japanese Ministry of Economy, Transportation and Industry considered user fees as the main revenue generator for the proposed monorail project but other income streams such as commercial transport hubs and malls complementing the rail line would be studied more closely, Casanova said.
> 
> If approved soon, the monorail project can be completed by 2016. The proposed 12.56-kilometer elevated monorail is envisioned to connect BGC to the cities of Makati and Pasay through the Metro Rail Transport (MRT) system as well as the Manila international and domestic airports. The present alignment being considered starts from the MRT 3 (Guadalupe Station), enter Bonifacio Global City through the north gate and end at Ninoy Aquino International Airport Terminal 3 building.
> 
> BCDA, which turns military assets into productive civilian use to raise funds for state projects (including the Armed Forces of the Philippines’ modernization program), is also coordinating with various government agencies such as the departments of Transportation and Communications and of Public Works and Highways as well as the PPP Center to have a “complete picture” of infrastructure developments and timelines that might complement or involve the assets managed by the state-owned firm.


----------



## quashlo

*Low-energy ventilation system planned for Canal City Hakata station on Nanakuma Line extension*
http://www.nishinippon.co.jp/nnp/item/348607



> ２０２０年の開業を目指す福岡市営地下鉄七隈線の延伸計画（天神南－博多、１・４キロ）で、市交通局は同市博多区の商業施設キャナルシティ博多付近に建設する新駅に、省エネルギーの空調設備を導入し、年間電気料金が従来の半分で済む「環境創造駅」とする方針を固めた。天井や床面に水を流す「放射冷房」と、地下水の「地中熱」を利用したのが特徴。市によると、地下鉄では全国初の試みという。
> 
> 放射冷房は、駅ホームの天井と床面に数十センチ間隔で敷き詰めたビニール製のホースに水を流すことで、乗客の体から放出される赤外線を吸収し、体感温度を下げる仕組み。地中熱による空調は、線路も含めた駅床の地下全体に常時１６、１７度の地下水を循環させ、真夏でもホームの温度を３０度程度に保つという。
> 
> 市交通局によると、市営地下鉄事業全体の年間電力使用量は９２５０万キロワット時（１１年度）で、夏の冷房や照明など駅関連が５５％を占める。外部有識者などでつくる検討委員会は設置費用が安く、高い効果が期待できる二つの空調方式に着目。駅内の照明も全て発光ダイオード（ＬＥＤ）化し、従来方式なら約２千万円かかる駅の年間電気料金を半分に抑えるという。
> 
> 検討委の九州大大学院合田忠弘特任教授（電力エネルギー環境工学）は「余計な経費をかけないように注力し、節電効率の極めて高い地下鉄駅の全国的なモデルになる」と話している。市は今後、既存の駅や他の市営施設にも応用していく方針。


This new ventilation system will halve annual ventilation costs, and will be the first such system among Japan’s subways. In particular, they will use radiative cooling—PVC pipes will be embedded into the ceiling and floors of the station’s platform level to absorb UV rays emitted from passengers’ bodies and reduce the effective temperature. They will also use pump 16-17° underground water underneath the platform, maintaining temperature on the platforms at 30° even during the summer.

According to Fukuoka City, annual electricity usage on the city’s subway system is 92.50 million kWh (FY2011), of which 55% is related to station facilities including AC and lighting.


----------



## quashlo

*San’yō Electric Railway may be grade-separated at site of crossing accident*
http://mainichi.jp/area/hyogo/news/20130216ddlk28040425000c.html



> 高砂市の踏切で起きた山陽電鉄脱線事故で、現場が市道であったことを重くみた市は１５日、国や周辺企業、警察などとの協議の場を設け安全対策を講じる考えを示し、「将来、立体交差10+件などを検討したい」との構想を明らかにした。
> 
> 同日の市議会建設環境経済常任委で、生嶋洋一、北野誠一郎両市議が「市の道路行政が後手に回っていないか」などと事故について質した。これに、まちづくり部は毎日新聞取材に「関係機関協議を検討中。（現場）市道は、線路をまたぐか、くぐらせるか、将来構想を持っている」とした。【高橋一隆】


----------



## quashlo

*JR West to offer special ICOCA card for tourists*
http://osaka.yomiuri.co.jp/e-news/20130218-OYO1T00298.htm?from=main3



> ＪＲ西日本は、人気キャラクター「ハローキティ」をデザインした外国人観光客向けＩＣカード乗車券「ＩＣＯＣＡ（イコカ）」＝写真＝を関西空港駅で販売している。海外でも人気の「キティちゃん」にあやかり、鉄道利用が多い個人旅行客を呼び込む狙いだ。
> 
> 昨年７月に発売した「風神雷神図」に続くオリジナルデザインの第２弾で、着物姿のキティちゃんと大阪城をあしらった。３月には全国のＩＣ乗車券の相互利用が始まることもあり、需要が見込めるという。
> 
> カードには２０００円分が入金済み。関空から特急「はるか」と在来線を利用して京都、大阪、神戸に行くことができる割引切符付きで、片道用は３０００円、往復用は４０００円で販売する。対象は短期在留者のみで購入には旅券が必要になる。


One for the card collectors…


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Tokyo Metro Fukutoshin Line/Tokyu Toyoko Line Shibuya Connection Update


I can't take a detailed look at the schedule as I'm at work, plus the pdf is not the most legible document, but, the termination of some locals at Shinjuku 3 chome is interesting. The use of Kikuna as the start/end of local services presumably taking over the pathing of the current Hibiya Line trains is also of note.

Reaction from the Japanese railfan blogosphere seems to be mainly "OMG still lots of 8 car trains!", but that development nothing of a surprise given the platform lengths currently on the Toyoko Line.

Station-specific type timetables aren't the best medium for seeing the big picture of a line's operations, I look forward to seeing the paper timetable (jikokuhyou type) or even better, a string diagram- now that would be a treat to see!

Starrwulfe, this Tokyu notice has some interesting info, though alot you already mentioned in your post:
http://www.tokyu.co.jp/railway/railway/souchoku/toyoko_daiya_kaisei.html

*I see the document above is included in the ebook you linked to. Very nice of Tokyu indeed in providing the information.


----------



## Blackraven

quashlo said:


> One for the card collectors…


Indeed =)

By the way, is there a complete list of all IC card and smart cards in use in Japan?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Blackraven said:


> Indeed =)
> 
> By the way, is there a complete list of all IC card and smart cards in use in Japan?


I think quashlo had a post about the transport IC cards a while back, with a diagram showing the extent of interchangeability. Here is a pic of most of the major ones, including those used for shopping, like _nanaca _(seven&I holdings) and _waon_ (Aeon):
http://cdn-ak.f.st-hatena.com/images/fotolife/R/RC3/20100912/20100912193849_original.jpg?1284287973


----------



## DoctorWunderlich

Hi,

Does anyone know what will ultimately happen to the Nagareyama line? I drove it last year and it had lots of charm but I wonder if the arrival of the Tsukuba express will not mean that the Nagareyama line will cease to exist one day and be replaced with feeder busses to the Tsukuba express stations.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

DoctorWunderlich said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know what will ultimately happen to the Nagareyama line? I drove it last year and it had lots of charm but I wonder if the arrival of the Tsukuba express will not mean that the Nagareyama line will cease to exist one day and be replaced with feeder busses to the Tsukuba express stations.


It certainly has lost a lot of passengers due to the opening of the Tsukuba Express Line. Apparently it has kept operating by selling real estate assets as well as cutting labor costs by converting to one man operation of trains. The city of Nagareyama is making efforts to include the railway in its planning schemes- perhaps something akin to the Wakayama Dentetsu efforts in attracting passengers is worth a try. It first needs to have an official website- it's the only passenger railway without one in Japan.

example-
Wakayama Dentetsu Website:
http://www.wakayama-dentetsu.co.jp/
English:
http://www.wakayama-dentetsu.co.jp/images/wakayama_eng.pdf


----------



## starrwulfe

k.k.jetcar said:


> I can't take a detailed look at the schedule as I'm at work, plus the pdf is not the most legible document, but, the termination of some locals at Shinjuku 3 chome is interesting.


 I guess there's a pocket track or something around there. I get really look around in that direction go because they're working on the Marunouchi Line stairwell that connects to the platform above on that line. Just going to have the right 11 day and find out. At any rate 2 trains per hour in the mid day terminate there.


> The use of Kikuna as the start/end of local services presumably taking over the pathing of the current Hibiya Line trains is also of note.


 Well they had to do something with around with all the trains are trying to push onto the line.


> Reaction from the Japanese railfan blogosphere seems to be mainly "OMG still lots of 8 car trains!",


I thought the same thing. But there's enough 10 car trains to ho around too. 


> Station-specific type timetables aren't the best medium for seeing the big picture of a line's operations, I look forward to seeing the paper timetable (jikokuhyou type) or even better, a string diagram- now that would be a treat to see!


The 時刻表 is out March 2nd. 
I also want to get my hand on a string diagram somehow. Especially to see something about where those trains that end up in Shinjuku turn around.


----------



## quashlo

There is a center siding at the north end of the station... It was built precisely to allow for Tōkyū trains to turnback:
http://www.toqfan.com/blog/2007/02/03/fukutoshin


----------



## starrwulfe

^^ Thanks Quashlo. Forgot about that track layout from awhile ago. Also forgive my last post. I was extremely sleepy trying to write that last night and nodded off in the middle of it!

I knew they'd be turning around at Ikebukuro for some AM rush hour trips and also towards the end of service everyday to get trains back towards Motosumiyoshi Yard for storage, but never knew there was a pocket track past the north end of Shinjuku 3chome since it immediately goes into a slope for the double-decked Nishi Waseda station ahead. This is also how some trips on the Den'en-Toshi line turn back at Shibuya too. Only there it's weird because the pocket track is on the outbound side of the station so trains needing to head back out to Chuo Rinkan need to arrive on track 1, "back" out into the pocket track, then "back" in to track 2. Would be nice if they could get that 3rd track built into their part of Shibuya station a la Toyosu station... But will it ever happen I wonder. 

Tokyu may push for it since they seem to want Shibuya to be their hub of activity. As part of the Toyoko Line's undergrounding, they've discontinued the "Triangle Ticket" which gives a reduced all day fare on the triangle of lines formed by the Den'en-Toshi, Oimachi, and Toyoko lines, since you'll be able to make all transfers inside the faregates. Instead they will equalize the fares on those segments and create a type of reduced fare zone in that area.


----------



## quashlo

*JICA, Bangladesh sign loan deal for Dhaka Metro*
http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=269799



> The government and Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) will sign a Tk 1,040 crore loan agreement today for construction of the country's first-ever metro rail system.
> 
> The 20.1 kilometre-long metro rail system between Uttara Third Phase and Motijheel would cost Tk 22,000 crore, with Japan providing 85 percent of the project's cost at an interest rate of 0.01 percent.
> 
> The agreement to be signed today entails the first-phase of the project, with the sum to be used for building infrastructure for the system and rehabilitate the affected, communications ministry officials said.
> 
> Representatives of Economic Relations Division (ERD) and JICA will sign the agreement at the capital's Ruposhi Bangla Hotel.
> 
> The two sides will sign a separate deal for the rest of the funding for the project at a later date, the officials said.
> 
> The project has recently gained momentum after a nearly three-year delay over the route of the metro rail, with the government deciding to appoint a consultant to prepare a detailed design for it.
> 
> Three companies -- two Japanese and one French -- have been short-listed for the design consultancy job and were asked to submit their technical and financial proposals. As per the revised target, the main construction works of the metro rail will begin in 2016 and complete in 2021.
> 
> The metro rail project, the country's second largest infrastructure project next to the $2.9 billion Padma bridge project, became uncertain last year when the proposed rail route was modified for the second time following objections from the air force.
> 
> The route running across Bijoy Sarani was diverted towards Khamarbari, which irked JICA.
> 
> JICA, however, did not desert the project and waited for the government to finalise the route, find a place for a depot and form a company that will eventually operate the metro rail.
> 
> The metro rail, according to JICA's assessment, will operate every three minutes and carry 60,000 passengers an hour.


----------



## quashlo

*New express bus between Heiwa-dōri and Hiroshima Airport*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/hiroshima/news/20130218-OYT8T01561.htm



> 広島市の平和大通り周辺にあるホテル１０社でつくる協議会は１８日、広島電鉄と共同で、同大通りから広島空港（三原市）へのリムジンバス「平和大通り線」を、３月３１日から運行する。広電が、中国運輸局への認可を申請中。１日４往復で、年間７万～８万人の利用を見込む。
> 
> 路線は、停留所「平塚町」（中区）を発着点に、広島バスセンターなどを経由。同空港までを約７０分で結ぶ。
> 
> 協議会は昨年４月から、同空港を利用する宿泊客の利便性を高めようと、定期バスの運行を検討。年間のホテル稼働率が７割程度という状況などから、同空港発着の東京便を使う宿泊客に利用を促せば採算が取れると判断した。
> 
> 料金は大人片道１５００円（小学生以下は半額）。赤字が出た場合、各ホテルが規模に応じて負担する。
> 
> ２０１１年度には、同様のルートで県と広島市がバスを試験運行。しかし、周知が不十分だったこともあり、平均乗客数は１台当たり２・８人にとどまった。協議会の荒木潤一会長は「ホテルの強みを生かし、宿泊客に直接ＰＲしていきたい」と話した。


The service will be operated by Hiroshima Electric Railway (Hiroden) and a liaison committee of 10 hotels in the Heiwa-dōri area of Hiroshima City. Service will start on 2013.03.31 with four daily roundtrips via the Hiroshima Bus Center in Kamiyachō, terminating at Hiratsukachō. Annual ridership is forecasted at 70,000 to 80,000 passengers. Occupancy in the hotels is around 70% and they expect that the service will be profitable. There was a trial service on a similar route operated in FY2011 by Hiroshima City, but it didn’t do too well due to poor publicity.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka CCI submits recommendations on privatization of Ōsaka Municipal Subway*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASHD1901L_Z10C13A2LDA000/



> 大阪商工会議所は19日、大阪市営地下鉄の民営化に関する意見をまとめ、橋下徹大阪市長や大阪市議会各会派に郵送した。開会中の議会で2015年度からの株式会社化を確実に議決するよう要望したうえで、経営の自由度を高めるため将来の株式上場を求めた。
> 
> 経営の安定・発展を目的に、鉄道を軸にした総合鉄道・地域開発会社への脱皮も提言した。具体的には「駅ナカ」への商業施設誘致などで収益機会を増やすほか、通路改修や運賃割引を打ち出して主要駅の地下街など沿線集客施設との連携を強化すべきだとした。
> 
> 大阪市営地下鉄８路線のうち、黒字なのは御堂筋線など４路線にとどまる。大商は「地下鉄の乗客数は減り続けており、経営は先細り。一刻も早く民営化を実現する必要がある」（経済産業部）とみている。


Notable recommendations included expanding the privatized subway into a comprehensive railway / urban development business to ensure stability and positive growth (yes!!!). In particular, they called for increasing revenues by attracting retail facilities into stations and strengthening cooperation with major passenger attractions along the subway (such as underground malls at terminal stations) by redesigning / renovating connecting passages and introducing fare discounts.

Currently, four of the eight lines in the subway network generate profits. Eventually, the plan is to have the privatized subway listed on the stock exchange, as is planned for Tōkyō Metro.


----------



## quashlo

*Kaetsunō Bus to operate Japan’s first LPG hybrid bus*
http://www.hokkoku.co.jp/subpage/K20130219303.htm



> 加越能バス（高岡市）は３月１日から、国内初となるＬＰガスを活用したハイブリッド バスの運行実験を同市内で開始する。国の委託事業として、燃費やＣＯ２削減効果を測定 し、採算性などを検討する。
> 
> 車両はＬＰガスを燃料とする発電機を搭載しており、実験のために小型ディーゼルバス を改造して製作された。外部電源で充電したバッテリーの電気が少なくなると、発電機が 稼働して電気を補う。
> 
> 市内中心部から北陸新幹線新高岡駅（仮称）方面に向かう５、６ルートで来年３月末ま で運行される予定で、１日１００キロ程度を走行し、ディーゼルバスのデータと比較する 。
> 
> 事業は都市計画などのコンサルティングを手掛けるアバンアソシエイツ（東京）と共同 で実施。環境省の「チャレンジ２５地域づくり事業」に選定されている。


This will be a trial service starting 2013.03.01 for Takaoka City, using a remodeled small diesel bus. The trial program will last for one full year and encompass 5-6 routes operating from central Takaoka City to the proposed Shin-Takaoka Station on the Hokuriku Shinkansen, operating about 100 km a day to allow them to compare against existing diesel buses.


----------



## quashlo

*Toyama City to install security cameras to deter tram ROW violations*
http://www.hokkoku.co.jp/subpage/T20130220202.htm



> 富山市は新年度、市内電車環状線の軌道上で頻発している自動車の危険走行を抑止する ため、監視カメラを設置する。映像は録画し、悪質な運転が確認された場合、警察に通報 する。監視カメラの存在を示すことによってドライバーに運転マナーの改善を促し、電車 と車の接触事故防止にもつなげる。
> 
> 設置場所は、富山市が管理する丸の内―西町交差点区間（約９４０メートル）の複数地 点で、軌道上に進入する車が後を絶たない場所を予定する。市は危険走行を撮影した場合 、車を特定し、富山中央署に届ける。
> 
> 市によると、車が軌道上に入り込むのは、朝夕など車道が混雑する時間帯に頻発してい る。渋滞を避けるため電車が目視されない時に軌道上を走行する車が多く、電車が運行し ていない深夜から早朝の時間帯にも軌道上を走る若者グループなどが確認されている。
> 
> 県警によると、右折時などを除き、車が軌道上を走行すると道交法違反（軌道敷内進入 ）に該当し、反則金などが科せられる。環状線の車両「セントラム」と車の接触事故は、 ２００９年１２月の開業時から現在までに１０件が発生。大事故には至っていないが、事 故処理により電車の遅延、運休などで利用者に影響が出ている。
> 
> 富山市は「安全で安心できる運行が第一。監視カメラを有効に活用したい」（都市整備 部）としている。


The cameras will be installed at various locations on a 940 m segment of the Loop Line between Marunouchi and Nishichō. The cameras will help identify vehicles driving in the tram ROW, and the city will use the recorded footage to identify the drivers and notify police. Apparently, the lane violations occur frequently during the morning and evening rush hours, when traffic congestion is bad. Regular vehicles can only legally use the LRV lane when making right turns. There have been 10 accidents since the Loop Line opened in December 2009.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation publishes 2013 Business Plan*

Document is available here:
http://www.kotsu.metro.tokyo.jp/information/plan/pdf/plan2013.pdf

Major points:

*Shinjuku Line rolling stock upgrades*
This primarily involves the conversion of an additional six 8-car trains to full 10-car consists, increasing capacity. Other improvements include switching from LED to LCD passenger information units. Three trains will be upgraded in FY2013 and three in FY2015, bringing the total to ten of Toei’s 28 trains for the Shinjuku Line.



















*Consolidated services with Tōkyō Metro*
This involves allowing Tōkyō Metro passengers to use Toei faregates at Roppongi and Monzen Nakachō.

*Ōedo Line rolling stock upgrades*
Conversion of four trains to LED interior lighting and more efficient inverter units. Two trains will be upgraded in FY2014, and another two in FY2015.

*Toden Arakawa Line rolling stock upgrades*
This involves replacement of existing 7000 series units with new trains. Three will come in FY2014, followed by seven in FY2015.

Other projects include continuing planning work on the proposed extension of the Ōedo Line to Ōizumi Gakenchō, continuing platform door implementation on the Ōedo Line, and introducing one new train (FY2015) and schedule improvements for the Nippori–Toneri Liner to relieve overcrowding.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to widen Tōkaidō Line platforms at Shimbashi Station*
http://mainichi.jp/select/news/20130220k0000m040026000c.html



> ＪＲ東海道線は新橋駅ホーム拡幅工事に伴い４月２１日午前０時〜午後６時半、東京−品川間で上下線全列車が運休する。ＪＲ東日本によると東北縦貫線１５年春開業に向けた混雑緩和策で、ホーム全長３０７メートルのうち２０２メートルを７８センチ拡幅し、エスカレーターや階段を新設する。同線は工事中品川駅で折り返し運転し、東京駅発着の特急列車は品川駅発着となる。並走の山手線、京浜東北線、横須賀線は通常運転する。


No idea this was even happening… I remembered they were proposing a lot of improvements to the concourse, but did not know (remember?) a platform widening was part of the project. They will basically widen 202 m of the 307 m long platforms by 78 cm, constructing new escalators and stairwells. This is intended to help ease congestion with the pending spring 2015 opening of the Tōhoku Through Line, as many of the passengers who currently transfer at Ueno to the Yamanote Line or Keihin–Tōhoku Line will now just be taking through trains all the way to Shimbashi. The widening will take place on 2013.04.21 between 12:00 am and 6:00 am.

Can see some subtle signs of construction in this platform walk (2013.02.07):


----------



## quashlo

*Japanese government provides ¥170 billion loan for Dhaka Metro*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASGM1902U_Q3A220C1EB1000/



> 【ニューデリー＝岩城聡】政府はバングラデシュ初の都市高速鉄道事業に、同国向けで過去最大の1700億円の円借款を供与する。同国は南アジアの最貧国の一つだが、中国の人件費上昇やインド経済の失速を受けて投資先として注目を集めつつある。この鉄道事業は車両など日本が強みを持つ技術への期待もにじませており、日本のインフラ輸出戦略の商機につながる可能性が高い。繊維などの分野で進出を探る日本企業にも追い風となりそうだ。
> 
> 高速鉄道新設の総事業費は約2500億円で、そのうち約1700億円を国際協力機構（ＪＩＣＡ）を通じて供与。現地時間の20日午後、両政府の間で第１期分（約105億円）について調印する。同国西部での火力発電所の建設や、全国での変電所や送電線の新設・増設の支援へ、別途計600億円の円借款を供与することにも調印する予定だ。
> 
> 新設路線は「南北線」と呼ばれ、官庁街がある首都ダッカ中心部と北部の新興住宅地を結ぶ。距離は約20キロメートルで、高架式のＭＲＴ（大量高速交通システム）を採用。2021年ごろの開通を目指す。１日当たりの利用客数は約51万人を見込んでいる。
> 
> 今回の鉄道整備事業は日本のインフラ輸出の商機にもつながる公算が大きい。事業計画は、新設の路線に(1)軽量アルミ合金車両を使う(2)ブレーキの際にモーターを発電機として使う「回生ブレーキ」を採用する――などの条件を付けている。いずれも日本企業が得意とする技術で、欧米や韓国に比べ強みを持つ日本企業の「省エネ車両」が採用される可能性が高いという。
> 
> ダッカは人口約1500万人を擁する世界有数の大都市だが、交通インフラの整備の遅れが指摘され、慢性的な渋滞や大気汚染が深刻化している。渋滞は急速に普及したマイカーや公共バス、サイクルリキシャと呼ばれる自転車タクシーなどによるもの。排ガスによる大気汚染や騒音など公害の改善も喫緊の課題となっていた。日本政府はダッカとその周辺の交通渋滞の緩和で経済活動を活性化し、温暖化ガス削減など環境対策にも貢献する方針だ。
> 
> バングラデシュでは近年、ユニクロなど日本企業の進出も目立つ。12年９月現在、現地に進出している日本企業は、繊維・衣料関連企業を中心に計138社にのぼり、過去５年間で倍増している。ただ、進出企業を取り巻くインフラ環境は必ずしも良好とはいえない。急増する電力需要に供給が追いつかないなどの問題もあり、日本政府が都市鉄道の整備と同時に発電事業への支援も決めた背景には、こうした日本企業の進出を後押しする狙いもある。


A bit more context on this one from Japan’s perspective…


----------



## quashlo

*Nantan City designates West Exit area at JR Yagi Station for land readjustment*
http://www.kyoto-np.co.jp/politics/article/20130220000046



> 南丹市都市計画審議会が１９日、市役所で開かれ、ＪＲ八木駅西地区（京都府南丹市八木町八木）が土地区画整理事業の区域に決まった。来年度中に事業認可を受け、駅周辺の再開発が動き始める見通しだ。人口減や商店街の活性化が課題となる中、八木地区の地域拠点として期待がかかる。
> 
> 対象は、主に水田などが広がる八木駅の西側一帯で、全体面積は約１０・５ヘクタール。このうち宅地面積は約５・７ヘクタールあり、分譲住宅地（敷地規模２００平方メートル）として開発するほか、道路や公園などを整備する。５８０人の人口増を見込み、総事業費は約１３億円。
> 
> 八木駅西地区は、京都縦貫自動車道や国道９号、ＪＲ山陰線の沿線にあり、市総合振興計画の将来都市構想で「にぎわいの市街地ゾーン」に位置づけられる。公立南丹病院を核とした福祉・厚生施設や、店舗などの土地利用も図り、居住環境を整備していく。
> 
> また、同事業に伴い、区域と幹線道路をつなぐ八木環状線（延長３８２０メートル、２車線１６メートル）と八木駅西口駅前線（延長１１０メートル、２車線１６メートル）の整備を図り、八木駅西口駅前広場（約２千平方メートル）を設ける。
> 
> 審議会では、委員から「隣接する山林の日照はどうか」「駅北側のアクセスも考えているのか」「サラリーマン世帯でも購入できる宅地か」などの質問が出た。最後に、土地区画整理事業の決定と、同事業に関連する都市計画道路の変更についての２議案を全会一致で承認した。
> 
> 市によると、２０１３～２０年度を事業期間とし、「ＪＲ西日本と協議して八木駅舎の改築や、駅の東西を行き来する自由通路の整備なども図り、暮らしの拠点としたい」という。
> 
> ０１年から地権者でつくる準備会で協議してきた。今後、府との協議を経て、１３年度中に区画整理事業の実施主体となる組合が発足する予定だ。


This is on the Sagano Line (San’in Main Line), up in the mountain towns just northwest of central Kyōto. It’s only a small project, encompassing 10.5 ha (only 5.7 ha of which will actually be developed with housing, for 580 residents). However, there are some station-related projects, including new and improved roadway access to the station, as well as a new 2,000 sq m West Exit station plaza. Nantan City will also work with JR West on replacing the station building, including potentially constructing a public passage connecting the east and west sides. The current station is pretty bare bones, although there is a platform bridge over the two tracks.

Rainy-day cab view on a 221 series San’in Main Line rapid on run 2216M from Sonobe to Kameoka:

Part 1: Sonobe to Yagi






Part 2: Yagi to Kameoka


----------



## quashlo

*Seibu Group ventures into solar power industry*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/saitama/20130218/CK2013021802000128.html



> 西武グループは、再生可能エネルギーの固定価格買い取り制度を利用した太陽光発電事業に参入する、と発表した。今春に二カ所で工事を開始する。県内では、日高市の西武鉄道武蔵丘車両検修場の屋根に、ソーラーパネル四千九百枚使ったメガソーラーを設置する計画で、来年一月に発電を始める。
> 
> 検修場での発電容量は約千二百キロワットで、一般家庭の約三百六十世帯の利用分に相当。年間発電電力量は約百二十万キロワット時の予定だ。工事費は約三億三千万円。販売は主に東京電力に対して行い、年間の売り上げは約五千万円を見込む。
> 
> 県外では、プリンスホテルが運営する宮崎県日南市の敷地で、日高市とほぼ同規模のメガソーラーを設置する計画だ。
> 
> グループの持ち株会社、西武ホールディングスは太陽光発電事業参入について、「新しいビジネスモデル育成と資産の有効活用の一環。二〇一五年度までに全国約十カ所で太陽光発電設備設置を検討している」と説明している。（上田融）


----------



## SamuraiBlue

fieldsofdreams said:


> Oh ok. So for Yokohama residents who want to go to Ginza and Ueno will need to use the Tokyu Den-en-Toshi Line that will bring passengers to Omote-Sando and change for the Ginza Line there, correct? Same thing for the return trip…


Yup, Tokyu Toyoko line to Shibuya then change lines to the Hanzomon line and change again at Omotesando but that is only one alternative route and it depends totally on where your final destination is. If it's from Yokohama station to Ginza or Ueno I believe it would be much simpler(and cheaper) for them to take the JR lines.:lol:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

SamuraiBlue said:


> Yup, Tokyu Toyoko line to Shibuya then change lines to the Hanzomon line and change again at Omotesando but that is only one alternative route and it depends totally on where your final destination is. If it's from Yokohama station to Ginza or Ueno I believe it would be much simpler(and cheaper) for them to take the JR lines.:lol:


Aha. Now that adds to the complexity even further… I'm thinking of like riding the Tōkaidō Line to Tokyo and switching there for the Yamanote Line (for Ueno) or getting off at Shimbashi and take a walk to Ginza. 

And by the way, is the Keihin-Tohoku Line similar to the Tōkaidō Line in terms of route alignment? Just wondering...


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> And by the way, is the Keihin-Tohoku Line similar to the Tōkaidō Line in terms of route alignment? Just wondering...


Between Yokohama and Tokyo Station, the Keihin Tohoku Line is essentially the local (all stops) service for the Tokaido Line, being parallel.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

fieldsofdreams said:


> Aha. Now that adds to the complexity even further… I'm thinking of like riding the Tōkaidō Line to Tokyo and switching there for the Yamanote Line (for Ueno) or getting off at Shimbashi and take a walk to Ginza.
> 
> And by the way, is the Keihin-Tohoku Line similar to the Tōkaidō Line in terms of route alignment? Just wondering...


Have you ever tried these systems?

http://www.jorudan.co.jp/english/

http://www.navitime.co.jp/transfer/

They are quite popular and various companies provide them on-line.If you punch in the point of origin and destination as well as the time you start or desired arrival time, they will not only give you the fastest route but also alternative routes and will also give you the cost of tickets for each route.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

SamuraiBlue said:


> Have you ever tried these systems?
> 
> http://www.jorudan.co.jp/english/
> 
> http://www.navitime.co.jp/transfer/
> 
> They are quite popular and various companies provide them on-line.If you punch in the point of origin and destination as well as the time you start or desired arrival time, they will not only give you the fastest route but also alternative routes and will also give you the cost of tickets for each route.


I just tried Jorudan, and I find it really useful. I can even pick what kind of seating I want myself; the problem could be that I cannot easily choose whether or not I want to take the Rapid, Limited Express, Commuter Express, or Liner trains to make my journey even faster. Navitime, on the other hand, is in Japanese only... Perhaps I want to learn Japanese since I truly want to explore Tokyo similar to a local because I am deeply fond of large cities with complex rail, subway, and bus networks myself.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

fieldsofdreams said:


> I just tried Jorudan, and I find it really useful. I can even pick what kind of seating I want myself; the problem could be that I cannot easily choose whether or not I want to take the Rapid, Limited Express, Commuter Express, or Liner trains to make my journey even faster. Navitime, on the other hand, is in Japanese only... Perhaps I want to learn Japanese since I truly want to explore Tokyo similar to a local because I am deeply fond of large cities with complex rail, subway, and bus networks myself.


Quick note, they are not limited to Tokyo and can be used to simulate travel time all across Japan.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Oh please, these folks up here complain about everything!


Starrwulfe, you likely already know, but in general people in Japan are highly critical of any shortcomings in railway service (warranted or not)- but the high standards the railways are held to (employees apologizing for a one minute delay, etc.)are a big reason why the services are so good. One trip to a foreign country not named Switzerland will make them thankful for what they have.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

k.k.jetcar said:


> Starrwulfe, you likely already know, but in general people in Japan are highly critical of any shortcomings in railway service (unwarranted or not)- but the high standards the railways are held to are a big reason why the services are so good. One trip to a foreign country not named Switzerland will make them thankful for what they have.


I truly want to emulate Japan's rail and subway services: punctual, efficient, modern, clean… I truly highly regard Japan's rail network as my standard for urban rail travel. :yes:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

SamuraiBlue said:


> Quick note, they are not limited to Tokyo and can be used to simulate travel time all across Japan.


All right! That means I won't be surprised if I see Kodama, Hikari, or Nozomi if I want to travel between, say, Tokyo and Shin-Osaka.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

fieldsofdreams said:


> All right! That means I won't be surprised if I see Kodama, Hikari, or Nozomi if I want to travel between, say, Tokyo and Shin-Osaka.


Try Shibuya to Hiroshima, you'll not only find Shinkansen but also airline options as well.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

fieldsofdreams said:


> I just tried Jorudan, and I find it really useful. I can even pick what kind of seating I want myself; the problem could be that I cannot easily choose whether or not I want to take the Rapid, Limited Express, Commuter Express, or Liner trains to make my journey even faster.


Another note, when you specify the time of departure or time of arrival the system automatically calculates the fastest route selecting whichever mode would be available so you do not have to consider whether it be Rapid, Limited Express, Commuter Express, Liner, etc. as long as you specify that you will be willing to pay the extra charge for the special services if there are any with the specified time.


----------



## starrwulfe

fieldsofdreams said:


> Really? So tell me: what's a best way to transfer to and from the Ginza Line if you come in from Yokohama, if I want to bypass Shibuya altogether?


For me it's easy: transfer at Naka Meguro and take the Hibiya line. If I'm headed to Ueno or Akihabara of course. I rarely use the Ginza line to get anywhere because the Mita, Namboku, and Hibiya lines directly run into my station on the Meguro or Toyoko line....


----------



## fieldsofdreams

SamuraiBlue said:


> Try Shibuya to Hiroshima, you'll not only find Shinkansen but also airline options as well.


I tried Ueno to Hakata, and it showed me not just the Shinkansen, but also flying in to Fukuoka. Amazing.


----------



## starrwulfe

k.k.jetcar said:


> Starrwulfe, you likely already know, but in general people in Japan are highly critical of any shortcomings in railway service (warranted or not)- but the high standards the railways are held to (employees apologizing for a one minute delay, etc.)are a big reason why the services are so good. One trip to a foreign country not named Switzerland will make them thankful for what they have.


This American grew up on the NY subway and LA Metro. Once I waited 45 minutes for a train to only finally be told the whole line was shut down due to a power outage. No announcement and no substitute bus either! So I don't mind a few stairs to get to a train that's always at the platform waiting 98% of the time


----------



## fieldsofdreams

starrwulfe said:


> For me it's easy: transfer at Naka Meguro and take the Hibiya line. If I'm headed to Ueno or Akihabara of course. I rarely use the Ginza line to get anywhere because the Mita, Namboku, and Hibiya lines directly run into my station on the Meguro or Toyoko line....


Ah ok. So it looks like many train lines head to the same destinations, it's just that they operate through different stations, true? I remember Naka-Meguro station because that was the station I used when I visited Tokyo… I visited Tokyo in 2005 because my uncle's brother, who works for DHL, lived in a rental place in Meguro, and he welcomed me into his place. I stayed at his place for a total of five nights, and I enjoyed a lot on that trip (although, I was thrown off on the last night when my uncle, aunt, and I dropped off at Meguro Station from the Yamanote Line instead of Ebisu and change to Naka-Meguro, and ended up taking a taxi back to the place!)


----------



## fieldsofdreams

starrwulfe said:


> This American grew up on the NY subway and LA Metro. Once I waited 45 minutes for a train to only finally be told the whole line was shut down due to a power outage. No announcement and no substitute bus either! So I don't mind a few stairs to get to a train that's always at the platform waiting 98% of the time


Dang… that's bad. I hope I'm not the one you're referring to. I have had my share of horror stories commuting by light rail, commuter rail, and buses too.


----------



## starrwulfe

^^Nope, this was MARTA in Atlanta. It was around 1999 or so when I was still in college. The station wasn't unmanned either--it had a rail police substation inside and I'm sure someone in there knew something. Finally a custodian came through to change the garbage out and said "They had a problem earlier with the power-- you might want to call control on that intercom over there" and pointed towards the turnstyles. I did exactly that and asked why there was no sign or no busses and they were just as perplexed as I was. 

I ended up just calling my job (was trying to get to work!) and getting someone to lend me some taxi money when I got there. I bought a car a week later. 

One of the reasons I love Japan so much is because even in the most remote areas, there's still at least a bus or something that will come through. And of course, in the cities, no worries at all.


----------



## orulz

SamuraiBlue said:


> Have you ever tried these systems?
> 
> http://www.jorudan.co.jp/english/
> 
> http://www.navitime.co.jp/transfer/
> 
> They are quite popular and various companies provide them on-line.If you punch in the point of origin and destination as well as the time you start or desired arrival time, they will not only give you the fastest route but also alternative routes and will also give you the cost of tickets for each route.


When I was in Japan back in '04 I used systems like that, I think I mostly used sites like Yahoo which based their routings on those databases. I thought it was pretty amazing.

But since then, the rest of the world has "caught up" thanks to Google Maps, which in fact has several major features over the Japanese systems (or, at least, compared with how they were back then.)

So for those of you currently living in Japan, is Google Maps popular at all for transit directions compared to jorudan etc? It is of course is available on any smart phone with the Google Maps app and smart phones seem to be just as popular in Japan as anywhere else. As I recall, Google acutally based their initial transit feed on Jorudan or Navitime or something.

The benefit I see with Google is that it shows the results on a map, and allows you to punch in an address or landmark or use a GPS location as the origin/destination, rather than just a station, so if there are multiple stations within walking distance of you or your destination, then it gives you an idea of what's best, including walking time. They're also even including more and more bus lines (including Hiroden Bus which I rode every day.)

For example, my commute to school back in 2004:
orulz's apartment to Hiroshima Shudo University.

Are there any other systems other than Google that can do that?


----------



## Blackraven

k.k.jetcar said:


> Starrwulfe, you likely already know, but in general people in Japan are highly critical of any shortcomings in railway service (warranted or not)- but the high standards the railways are held to (employees apologizing for a one minute delay, etc.)are a big reason why the services are so good. One trip to a foreign country not named Switzerland will make them thankful for what they have.


Valid point

But remember, strict punctuality must never ever be pushed by compromising over passenger safety. 

Remember, you push any given system beyond the brink and over the limits and thus there are consequences that can arise.....

Or are some people already forgetting about what happened at Amagasaki?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amagasaki_rail_crash

People should be thankful that they have working train services to begin with.

I agree with starrwulfe in a sense that people shouldn't complain irrationally.

P.S.
Btw, speaking of Amagasaki, I really hope that JR has stopped its controversial and demeaning Nikkin Kyoiku (日勤教育) 'retraining programs'. 

I swear that practice is really dehumanizing and disgusting hno:


----------



## quashlo

Nobody is "forgetting" Amagasaki... But rail crashes are such isolated incidents that one or two events doesn't necessarily tell you as much as you might be tempted to pull out of it, for whatever motivation. Japan still has one of the safest rail networks in the world (if not the safest):
http://pedestrianobservations.wordpress.com/2011/06/02/comparative-rail-safety/

And that's with the sparkling OTP and some of the highest passenger, train, and grade crossing densities you will find anywhere in the developed world.


----------



## quashlo

*New underground passage opens between Higashi-Ginza Station and new Kabuki-za*

This is a new passage that opened on 2013.03.01 between Higashi-Ginza Station (Hibiya Line, Asakusa Line) and the new Kabuki-za theater set to open in one month. Just one more addition to the underground maze stretching all the way from Tōkyō Station. 

ANN news report:


----------



## starrwulfe

00Zy99 said:


> Is there no news on the Odakyus?
> 
> Also, what about Tohoku Jukan?
> 
> Those two were why I joined this site.


Odakyu undergrounding is hard to see from above ground, but I have a few pictures I'll post later. I'll get a first ride on 3/23 as well. 

Tohoku Jukan is a slow process. 

I ride the Toyoko and Fukutoshin everyday so it's way easier to see progress firsthand


----------



## 00Zy99

starrwulfe said:


> Odakyu undergrounding is hard to see from above ground, but I have a few pictures I'll post later. I'll get a first ride on 3/23 as well.
> 
> Tohoku Jukan is a slow process.
> 
> I ride the Toyoko and Fukutoshin everyday so it's way easier to see progress firsthand


Thank you very much!! 

Sorry for seeming rude.

By the way (apologies in advance if this is inappropriate for this thread, but I'm very new, and this does seem to be the place)-I'm writing a story that involves some characters regularly commuting back and forth between Minato Ward (somewhat easterly) and the Fuji Training Grounds. I suspect that they would ride the Tokaido Line down to Kozu and then the Gotemba Line to their destination. Is this correct?

In 1991-1992, what rolling stock would be used for a Home Liner on the Tokaido-Gotenba Line? I was thinking about using 211/213 series trains in the following arrangement.

2x213 series KuMoHa

2x212 series bilevel green cars

1x MoRo conventional 1-level green car

1x MoRoShi (buffet and compartments)

2x212 series bilevel green cars

2x213 series KuMoHa

Would it be realistic for this to be the consist (the buffet and compartments are special for the story)?

Could it run a Tokyo-Shimbashi-Hamamatsucho-Shinagawa-Yokohama-Yamakita-Gotemba-Fujioka-Susono-Numazu schedule? 

Could it make the run Shinagawa-Fujioka in about 75 minutes?

Might it be necessary to double-track the Gotemba Line? Is this possible? What trains in Japan (especially Tokyo and JREast) have compartments?


----------



## SamuraiBlue

00Zy99 said:


> Thank you very much!!
> 
> Sorry for seeming rude.
> 
> By the way (apologies in advance if this is inappropriate for this thread, but I'm very new, and this does seem to be the place)-I'm writing a story that involves some characters regularly commuting back and forth between Minato Ward (somewhat easterly) and the Fuji Training Grounds. I suspect that they would ride the Tokaido Line down to Kozu and then the Gotemba Line to their destination. Is this correct?
> 
> In 1991-1992, what rolling stock would be used for a Home Liner on the Tokaido-Gotenba Line? I was thinking about using 211/213 series trains in the following arrangement.
> 
> 2x213 series KuMoHa
> 
> 2x212 series bilevel green cars
> 
> 1x MoRo conventional 1-level green car
> 
> 1x MoRoShi (buffet and compartments)
> 
> 2x212 series bilevel green cars
> 
> 2x213 series KuMoHa
> 
> Would it be realistic for this to be the consist (the buffet and compartments are special for the story)?
> 
> Could it run a Tokyo-Shimbashi-Hamamatsucho-Shinagawa-Yokohama-Yamakita-Gotemba-Fujioka-Susono-Numazu schedule?
> 
> Could it make the run Shinagawa-Fujioka in about 75 minutes?
> 
> Might it be necessary to double-track the Gotemba Line? Is this possible? What trains in Japan (especially Tokyo and JREast) have compartments?


I believe they will use the Tomei highway which will is more convenient for that particular route. If you want to place them on a train it would probably be the Odakyu or Tokaido to Odawara and then take a car onwards.


----------



## quashlo

*New Hankai low-floor LRV to eventually run to Tennōji*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0305/OSK201303050051.html



> 【坂本泰紀】阪堺電気軌道は、堺市の浜寺駅前から大阪市住吉区の我孫子道の間（７・９キロ）で今秋から運転を始める低床式路面電車（ＬＲＶ）について、来春までに同市阿倍野区の天王寺駅前まで乗り入れ区間を延ばすことを決めた。ＬＲＶ向けに軌道を改修する費用について、国と大阪市が一部を負担する。
> 
> ＬＲＶは車両の全長が約１６メートルで定員７６人。乗降口とホームとの段差がほぼなく、高齢者や子ども、障害がある人も乗降しやすい。新たに乗り入れが決まった我孫子道―天王寺駅前間（６キロ）は、住吉大社や帝塚山など名所も多く、終点の天王寺には日本一高い超高層ビル「あべのハルカス」が来春に全面開業する。
> 
> 乗り入れに伴う軌道改修費約６千万円については、国と市が半額を支出し、残りを阪堺側が負担する。大阪市は「観光客や買い物客に新型車両に乗ってもらい、地域活性化につなげたい」と期待している。
> 
> 阪堺電気軌道の路面電車・阪堺線に今秋登場する、低床式車両（ＬＲＶ）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 阪堺電気軌道のＬＲＶ乗り入れ区間


The LRV is set to enter service this autumn on 7.9 km of the Hankai Line between Hamadera Ekimae in Sakai City and Abiko-michi in Sumiyoshi Ward, Ōsaka City, but Hankai will eventually extend that all the way to Tennōji (Abeno Ward, Ōsaka City) by spring of next year. The national and municipal government will contribute half of the funding towards the ¥60 million needed to refurbish the tram tracks to allow for LRV operation. The remaining half will be shouldered by Hankai.

The extended LRV service will come in time for the opening of Japan’s tallest building, Abeno Harukas, at Tennōji. There are also multiple landmarks on the segment between Abiko-michi and Tennōji, including Sumiyoshi Taisha (shrine) and Tezukayama.

Yard movements with the new LRV at Abiko-michi (2013.02.14):


----------



## quashlo

*Schedule improvements for KIX transit service to cater to LCC passengers*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/news/130305/biz13030522060043-n1.htm



> 関西国際空港を早朝や深夜に発着する格安航空会社（ＬＣＣ）便に対応するため、新関西国際空港会社は５日、４月１日から関空発着のリムジンバスと高速船の早朝・深夜便を計７本追加すると発表した。梅田発便には従来の午前４時２８分発の前に、午前３時３分発を追加し、午前６時台にチェックインが必要な早朝便利用客が余裕をもって移動できるようにする。
> 
> 梅田発の始発便は、ＪＲ大阪駅北側に４月２６日にオープンする飲食店街「ＵＭＥＫＩＴＡ　ＦＬＯＯＲ」が念頭にある。梅田で飲食してから関空に向かえるようにとの考えからで、新関空会社の安藤圭一社長は５日の会見で「何らかの連携を考えたい」と述べ、飲食店とタイアップしたサービスの展開を示唆した。
> 
> 関空発梅田行きの最終便は今より１時間遅い午前１時１５分発となる。また、関空発南海なんば駅行きの路線を新設し、午後１１時４５分発の１便だけ走らせる。
> 
> このほか、関空と神戸空港を結ぶ高速船「神戸－関空ベイ・シャトル」の運航本数も関空発、神戸発を２本ずつ追加する。神戸発の始発便は今より１時間早い午前５時半発、関空発の最終便は２時間遅い翌日午前０時発となる。
> 
> ＬＣＣの就航に伴い、関空のターミナルでは一夜を明かす客が増加している。関空－梅田間などの深夜・早朝帯のアクセス充実は、梅田地区などの飲食店やホテルの利用客増加にもつながりそうだ。


KIX will add seven new express coach and high-speed ferry trips starting 2013.04.01 to cater to growing passenger demand from LCC flights, as well as the new development north of Umeda Station (Ume-Kita) scheduled to open soon. 

Specifically, on the bus side they will add a 3:03 am departure from Umeda Station to capture passengers who need to check-in at the airport during the 6:00 hour. This is in addition to the current earliest departure at 4:28, and is intended to capture passengers who might be eating out during the late night / early morning in the Umeda area. The last departure for KIX from Umeda will also be moved to 1:15 am instead of 12:15 am. They will also add one trip on a new route, an 11:45 pm departure from KIX to Nankai Namba Station.

On the boat side, they will add two roundtrips on the Kōbe–KIX Bay Shuttle, the high-speed ferry connecting KIX and Kōbe Airport. The first departure from Kōbe will now be at 5:00 am (one hour earlier), while the last departure from KIX will now be at 12:00 am (two hours later).


----------



## quashlo

*Keihan to become first Kansai major railway to extend retirement age to 65*
http://www.sankeibiz.jp/business/news/130305/bsd1303051452004-n1.htm



> 京阪電気鉄道が、今年４月から平成３７年にかけ定年を６０歳から６５歳に段階的に延長することが５日、わかった。老齢厚生年金（報酬比例部分）の支給開始年齢が引き上げられることに合わせる。関西の大手鉄道会社で定年延長の方針が明らかになるのは初めて。
> 
> ６０歳までの賃金カーブを抑え、６１歳以降の給与の原資とする。生涯賃金は原則として増えるという。ただ、採用抑制などで社員数が減るため、定年延長導入後の総人件費が現状を上回らないようにする。２５年度の定年延長の対象は８０人という。
> 
> ４月に施行される改正高年齢者雇用安定法で、企業は６５歳まで働くことを希望する人全員の雇用が義務づけられる。このため、企業は定年延長や定年制の廃止、定年後の再雇用のいずれかを選ぶことになる。


----------



## quashlo

*Aichi Prefecture to improve midday service on Aichi Loop Line*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/aichi/20130305/CK2013030502000055.html



> 県議会二月定例会は四日、本会議を再開し、八人が一般質問をした。県出資の第三セクター「愛知環状鉄道」（岡崎－高蔵寺）の利便性を高めるため、県側は二〇一五年度にも、昼間の一時間当たり運行本数を、現在の三本から四本に増やす方針を示した。
> 
> 自民の中根義高議員（岡崎市）の質問への答弁。
> 
> 増発されれば、電車の運転は二十分間隔から、朝の通勤時間帯と同じ十五分間隔になる。利用者の多い朝夕のさらなる増発には、県側は「行き違い設備や複線化、車両の増強など新たな投資が必要。当面は難しいと判断している」と答えた。
> 
> ＩＣカードシステムの導入には「多額の初期投資や、改札業務のあり方を再考する必要があることなどが課題」としながらも、「利便性向上には資する。会社や沿線市とともに鋭意検討を進める」と述べた。
> 
> …


This is a circumferential line running from Okazaki to Kōzōji in eastern Nagoya, with a current midday service of 3 tph. The Aichi Prefectural Council has now announced that it plans to increase midday service to 4 tph, bringing the frequency in line with peak-hour service. While they would like to also increase frequency during commute hours, the construction of new passing sidings, double tracking, and purchase of new rolling stock made that goal a bit more cost-prohibitive. They will continue working with the railway and local governments on the possibility of adopting an IC farecard system (probably manaca).

Clips of the Aikan:


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to enter mega-solar industry*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASDD050ET_V00C13A3TJ2000/



> 東日本旅客鉄道（ＪＲ東日本）は初めてのメガソーラー（大規模太陽光発電所）を千葉市内の車両基地に設置する。2013年度中に稼働し、発電した電気を鉄道運行などに使用する。同社は再生可能エネルギーなど最先端の環境技術を積極活用する方針を打ち出している。太陽光発電を電車の運行に利用するのは国内の鉄道事業者では初めてとみられる。
> 
> 千葉市内にある「京葉車両センター」構内の未利用地、約6600平方メートルに太陽光パネルを敷き詰める。発電した電気はＪＲ東日本の配電線を介して鉄道の運行に活用するほか、京葉車両センター内で消費する。このメガソーラーで発電する電力量は１日平均約2700キロワット時。山手線１編成が約４周走行する際に使う電力量に相当する。
> 
> ＪＲ東日本は環境技術の導入に本腰を入れている。四ツ谷駅（東京・新宿）、平泉駅（岩手県平泉町）などは再生可能エネを中心に様々な環境保全技術を導入した「エコステーション」に切り替えた。14年春からは烏山線（栃木県）に蓄電池で駆動する新型車両を導入する予定だ。


They will construct a new 6,600 sq m solar power facility on unused land at Keiyō Rolling Stock Center in Chiba City. The electricity generated will be used to power in-service trains as well as the adjacent yard. The facility will generate about 2,700 kWh daily, equivalent to one Yamanote Line training doing four complete loops.

This is the latest venture in their effort to expand green technology, starting with conversion of Yotsuya Station (Shinjuku Ward, Tōkyō) and Hiraizumi Station (Hiraizumi Town, Iwate Prefecture) to “eco-stations”. They will also introduce battery-powered trains to the Karasuyama Line in Tochigi Prefecture starting next year.


----------



## quashlo

*Three east-west passages to be completed at Urawa Station*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO52406570U3A300C1L72000/



> さいたま市はＪＲ浦和駅の鉄道高架化に合わせ、駅周辺で３本の東西交差通路を2013年度末までに整備する。歩行者や自転車利用者の行き来がしやすくなる。高架化により東京の新宿などと結ぶ湘南新宿ラインが浦和駅に停車するのは16日から。駅構内の連絡通路や幹線道路も広くなり、長年の課題だった駅東西の一体化が進みそうだ。
> 
> 16日に向けた湘南新宿ラインの高架ホーム設置工事などが終了後、交差通路の整備を始める。最も大宮寄りにある地下通路は改修して、自転車・歩行者道とする。これまでは階段を通る際に自転車から降り、押しながら上り下りする必要があった。自転車に乗ったまま通れるようになり、高齢者も利用しやすくなる。
> 
> さらにその自転車・歩行道の南側には、幅10メートルの歩行者道を新設する。高架下で天井を高くできないため、こちらは歩行者専用通路とする。
> 
> 幹線道路である田島大牧線の南側にも幅８メートルの自転車・歩行者道を新設する。近くの高架下には1500台規模の駐輪場を設ける予定。線路の東側に側道を造り、自転車を使う通勤通学者の利便性を高める狙いだ。
> 
> 駅東側にある第２産業道路と、西側の国道17号のバイパスを結ぶ田島大牧線は、今年度中に駅周辺の道路幅を25メートルに広げる。車道を片側１車線から２車線に広げるほか、両側に４メートルの歩道を設置する。渋滞解消につながることを期待する。
> 
> 東日本旅客鉄道（ＪＲ東日本）は駅構内で改札口につながる歩行者用の東西通路の幅を16日までに25メートルに広げる。終日通行を望む声が強かったが、通行は電車の運行時間に限り深夜は閉じる。
> 
> 従来、駅の東西を歩いて行き来するには、構内連絡通路以外は狭くて暗い通路や車道脇の狭い歩道を通るしかなく、両側の一体感を妨げる原因になっていた。


Hard to believe it, but the elevation works at Urawa Station are almost complete, with the new platforms for the Shōnan–Shinjuku Line scheduled to debut on 2013.03.16.

Related to those efforts, Saitama City will complete three east-west passages through the station by FY2013 close, improving access for pedestrians and bicyclists. Connecting passages within the station, as well as roads passing underneath the newly-elevated tracks, will also be widened, strengthening the connectivity between the east and west sides of the station.

In particular, the northernmost passage, an underground tunnel, will be renovated and converted to a ped and bike passage. This will improve convenience for bicyclists, who currently have to use the stairs, forcing them to mount and dismount each time. South of this passage, they will construct a new 10 m wide pedestrian path, along with a 1,500-space bicycle parking facility at a nearby location underneath the JR tracks. They will also construct a frontage road along the east side of the station, improving convenience for commuters using bikes.

In addition, they will widen the 田島大牧線 (Tajima–Ōmaki Road), connecting 第２産業道路(Industrial Road 2) and the National Route 17 bypass, near the station to 25 m (from two lanes to four lanes, plus 4 m sidewalks).

Inside the station, JR East will widen the east-west transfer passage to 25 m (this will be completed by 2013.03.16). There was some movement to make this a 24-hour passage, but JR East has opted to only keep it open when the station is open.

Tour of the station improvements under construction (2012.12.24):


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT to field-test out new platform door technologies*
http://www.sankeibiz.jp/macro/news/130305/mca1303052016022-n1.htm



> 国土交通省は５日、低コストや軽量化を図り開発中のホームドア３種類を、東急など私鉄３駅に実際に設置する実証実験を６月から始めると発表した。約１年かけ乗客や運行への影響、耐久性などを調べる。平成２６年度の実用化を目指す。
> 
> 電車の到着に合わせ、支柱に張ったロープやバーを昇降させたり、電車の扉数や位置に合わせ柵を自在に移動させたりするタイプで、それぞれ東急つきみ野（神奈川県大和市）、相模鉄道弥生台（横浜市泉区）、西武新所沢（埼玉県所沢市）の各駅で実験する。
> 
> 乗客の転落事故を防ぐため国交省は鉄道各社に設置を促してきたが、プラットホームが狭かったり、コストがかかったりするほか、首都圏や関西では相互乗り入れが多く、編成数や扉の位置が異なる車両への対応が懸案となっていた。
> 
> 西武新所沢駅で実証実験する可変型ホーム柵
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 相模鉄道弥生台駅で実証実験する昇降バー式ホームドアのイメージ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 東急つきみ野駅で実証実験する昇降ロープ式ホームドア（上昇時）のイメージ


Official MLIT press release:
http://www.mlit.go.jp/report/press/tetsudo07_hh_000042.html

In an effort to accelerate platform door installation in Japan, they will be testing out three different platform door technologies from three different providers at three different stations with the help of three major private railways in the Tōkyō area. These are designed to tackle the three largest obstacles to implementing platform doors in Japan: inconsistent door configurations, the need for high accuracy in stopping trains at the correct platform locations, and the need to reinforce platforms to support the added weight.

*Pocket-type “smart” doors*
Manufacturer: Kobelco
This is the type that can move to match the door configuration of the incoming train. They will test this one out at Tokorozawa Station (four tracks, two island platforms) on the Seibu Shinjuku Line starting in June 2013.

*Rope-type doors*
Manufacturer: Nippon Signal
This is a simple, lightweight, low-cost installation that involves as series of ropes being raised and lowered to provide a barrier between the platform and the train. They will test this one out at Tsukimino Station (two tracks, two side platforms) on the Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line starting in July 2013.

*Bar-type doors*
Manufacturer: Takamisawa Cybernetics
Similar to the rope-type doors, but using cylindrical bars instead. This one will be tested at Yayoidai Station (two tracks, two side platforms) on the Sōtetsu Izumino Line starting in October 2013.

Work begins on installing platform doors at Ōtsuka Station on the Yamanote Line (2013.03.05):


----------



## Blackraven

Interesting news

Let's hope all of those three companies and their respective technologies would please the MLIT with regards to their requirements regarding platform screen doors, platform edge doors and platform gates =)


----------



## quashlo

*Planning work for new station in Dazaifu restarts*
http://mainichi.jp/area/fukuoka/news/20130306ddlk40010317000c.html



> ＪＲ太宰府駅（仮称）の新設を含む太宰府市の佐野東地区まちづくり構想検討委員会（委員長・坂井猛九州大学教授ら１０人）の初会合が５日、同市役所であった。０３年の大水害で頓挫していた構想が１０年ぶりに再始動する。２年かけて構想をまとめる。【勝野昭龍】
> 
> 新駅はＪＲ鹿児島線・水城−都府楼南駅間の待避線が設けられている場所に建設を予定し、８８年に市とＪＲが覚書を結んだ。０５年の九州国立博物館の開館に合わせ、太宰府が駅名になるＰＲ効果を狙い、駅舎や駅前広場の建設基本構想もつくった。しかし、水害の復旧に約３０億円かかるなどで建設計画は棚上げされた。
> 
> 佐野東地区は市西部の田畑が広がる市街化調整区域約３０ヘクタール。民間で組合をつくり土地区画整理をする方向で進めている。井上保広市長は検討委で「大水害で新駅は断念したが、まちづくりの一つとして必要だという認識だ。観光、商業の振興、交通体系の在り方など広い視野で構想をつくりたい」と述べた。
> 
> 委員会は識者４人と地元代表、ＪＲなど６人で構成。委員からは交通アクセスと隣接する筑紫野市との協議が鍵を握る、との指摘があった。井上市長は「実現できるかどうかは別として、九州自動車道太宰府インターから事実上高架で結ばれた国道３号の朱雀大路交差点から御笠川にふたをして上に道路を通し、天満宮駐車場へ直結させるなどいろんな方法を模索したい。筑紫野市とも十分協議していきたい」と答えた。
> 
> この地区には総合体育館も建設予定で、新駅の建設費を市がほぼ全額負担する必要があるなど課題は多い。委員の高山智宏ＪＲ九州経営企画部副課長は「周辺整備、交通アクセス、まちづくりの具体化、採算性、それらが固まってからの駅づくりだ。議論に期待し見守っていきたい」と述べた。


This is a proposed new station to be built on a passing siding along the JR Kagoshima Main Line between Mizuki and Tofurō-Minami Stations. An MOU was originally signed between Dazaifu City and JR Kyūshū way back in 1988, and there was hope that the city would finally get a station to its name in 2005 with the opening of the Kyūshū National Library. A basic plan for the station building and station plaza had already been drafted before a 2003 flood caused about ¥3 billion in damages and forced the project to be temporarily shelved. Work will now begin again on the station, along with land readjustment of 30 ha of farmland in the Sano-Higashi district surrounding the proposed station site.

The siding in question:


----------



## quashlo

*Shinjuku retail stores eye Fukutoshin Line through-service*
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20130306/k10013000881000.html



> 東京・渋谷と横浜を結ぶ東急東横線と東京メトロ副都心線の直通運転が始まるのを前に、副都心線の沿線にある新宿のデパートなどでは、大がかりな改装を行って横浜方面などから買い物客を呼び込もうという動きが活発になっています。
> 
> このうち、大手デパート「伊勢丹」の新宿本店は、大がかりな改装工事を終え、６日、全面的にオープンしました。今回の改装では、正面玄関を吹き抜けにして開業した昭和８年当時の姿に復元したほか、店内は、ファッションの美術館をイメージして、衣料品やハンドバッグなどを額縁に収めたように陳列するコーナーを数多く設け、見るだけでも楽しめる店作りを目指したということです。
> また、衣料品店「バーニーズニューヨーク」の新宿の店も、富裕層向けの専用のフロアを新設するといった改装を行い、６日、全面的にオープンしました。
> これらの店では、今月１６日から東急東横線と東京メトロ副都心線の直通運転が始まるのを前に、「ファッションの街・新宿」をアピールし、渋谷で買い物をしていた横浜方面などの客を呼び込みたいとしています。
> これに対して、渋谷駅周辺の商業施設では、直通運転を記念したイベントを行う計画で、新宿と渋谷の間で買い物客に足を運んでもらおうという競争が激しくなりそうです。


Nothing new, but this one, like a lot of NHK articles, has a video to go with it.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to provide Wi-Fi covering all of Tōkyō Station*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/03/06/224/



> JR東日本は、4月より東京駅構内全体をカバーする公衆無線LANサービスを提供する。また、鉄道関連情報を無線LANやエリアワンセグ放送より提供し、利用者ニーズに応じた情報提供に向けて駅構内に共通ネットワークを整備する。
> 
> 公衆無線LANサービス等の提供は、同社では昨年10月に策定した経営構想の一環として実施されるもの。現在、駅構内の一部エリアのみで提供している公衆無線LANサービスを東京駅構内全体で場所を選ばず利用可能にする。
> 
> また、駅改札付近に設置している異常時案内用ディスプレイの列車遅延、振替輸送等の情報や新幹線の発車情報をスマホ向けアプリとエリアワンセグ放送を通じて利用者に提供していく。なお、エリアワンセグ放送は震災等の緊急時においても利用制限なしに一度に多数の利用者に情報提供が可能だとしている。
> 
> 列車運行情報と新幹線発車情報イメージ


Bit more info on this one…


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Olympic committee showcases railway infrastructure in bid*
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20130306/k10015988661000.html



> ＩＯＣ＝国際オリンピック委員会による東京での現地視察は、３日目の６日、輸送など社会インフラをテーマにプレゼンテーションが行われ、東京の招致委員会は、緻密なダイヤで運行される鉄道網など、大会運営を支えるハード面での優位性をアピールしました。
> 
> ２０２０年夏のオリンピックとパラリンピックの招致を巡るＩＯＣによる現地視察は、３日目の６日、「輸送」や「宿泊施設」など社会インフラをテーマに、東京側のプレゼンテーションが行われています。
> このうち「輸送」では、緻密なダイヤで１日に２５７０万人を輸送できる鉄道網がすでに整っていることや、大会期間中には道路に専用の車線を設けて関係者の会場移動をスムーズに行う計画を立てていることなどを説明しました。
> また、「宿泊施設」では、ＩＯＣの要求を超える４万６０００室をすでに確保したことなどが紹介され、大会運営を支えるハード面でライバルとなる２つの都市に対する優位性をアピールしました。
> 午後からは、期間中最後となる競技会場の視察が行われ、午後７時からは、安倍総理大臣が主催する公式の夕食会が、視察団を招いて開かれることになっています。


Tōkyō’s extensive existing infrastructure, including its dense rail network, is a key element of their Olympic bid. The only reason I bothered pulling this article was that it’s one of the few times where we actually get quoted numbers of daily rail ridership in Greater Tōkyō: 25.70 million. Not sure how they got this number—I suspect this is actually number of people in the metro area who use trains at least once a day.


----------



## quashlo

For the more maniacal among us, here's a pre-draft of my latest pet project...
Stringlines for the combined Tōyoko Line + Fukutoshin Line (northbound direction). 

The regular station schedules don’t allow you to visualize the complexity of the operation or to fully appreciate all the work that the planners put into designing the schedule, but this makes it much easier, allowing us to see the patterns and where passes and cross-platform transfers are made. 

We can easily discern two patterns for the morning rush and the midday (there's at least one more for the evening rush)… The midday 特急 service with 4 tph is also pretty sweet: on the combined Tōyoko Line + Fukutoshin Line, it only stops at a handful of stations, passing as many as four locals (@ Kikuna, Moto-Sumiyoshi, Jiyūgaoka, and Shibuya) and one express (@ Higashi-Shinjuku). 

Enjoy! 

Click for larger.
black = local 各停
red = express 急行
blue = commuter limited express 通勤特急
green = limited express 特急



I plan to continue working on this for at least a while, updating it once we get the schedules for the Minato Mirai Line and the Tōjō Line and perhaps doing ones for the Yūrakuchō Line and Seibu Ikebukuro Line.


----------



## smithrh

Awesome work!

One thing - when looking at the image hosted on imageshack, I can't make out what I believe are the station names on the left hand side...


----------



## 00Zy99

me neither-totally impressed, though


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ I'm truly impressed with the string lines project you're making, my friend! I mean, I have seen that in an NHK documentary, but your design looks pretty amazing… now I understand how trains keep on managing their extremely punctual schedules despite trains running as many as 10 tph or more during the rush hour. Simply fantastic work!

Hopefully, that system can be deployed in other transit agencies as well...


----------



## quashlo

Here's another test of sorts...
I've been trying to automate drawing the stringlines using Excel macros and AutoCAD scripts as it was getting pretty tedious to draw them out.

Worked out pretty well for the Tsukuba Express: 
https://docs.google.com/uc?export=download&id=0B4E0ENIwk8gdYkwzTzU3YktTMUU

It's printed on ANSI F size, but you should still be able to view it pretty well at 100% or larger on the computer screen. This one has both directions. Enjoy. 

Once they get the new schedules in ekikara.jp (the site I'm tapping for all the schedules, since it has both arrival and departure times at all the stations), I'll probably just use the same process to do a more formal Tōyoko Line + Fukutoshin Line one. A lot of the schedule info available to the public thus far is just station departure times, which makes it hard to draw out.

In the meantime, I'll see if I can't produce a few more of these... Tsukuba Express was a good test subject because it had some variation in stopping patterns but doesn't have interlining, isn't as busy as some of the other lines, and isn't going to be implementing any schedule changes this month. Relatively speaking, it's a fairly boring line, though, so Keiō, or maybe even Keikyū + Asakusa Line + Keisei, may be my next target.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Tokyu started selling their paper timetable today (B5 size, 300 yen):

http://www.tokyu.co.jp/contents_index/guide/news/130228-2.html


----------



## quashlo

*Articulated buses begin field tests in Kagoshima City*
http://www.373news.com/modules/pickup/index.php?storyid=46874



> 国や鹿児島県、鹿児島市でつくる「乗合バス運行に係る関係機関会議」は７日深夜から８日未明にかけ、同市内の公道でバス２台をつなげた連節バスの走行実験をした。交差点の右左折やバス停での挙動などを確認した。
> バスは全長約１８メートル。いわさきバスネットワーク（同市）が導入を目指し２０１１年１０月、国に事業計画変更の認可申請をした。これを受け、同会議は１２年９月、市内の同社駐車場で走行実験を実施。その際、交差点の左折時に対向車線にはみ出すといった課題が見つかり、同社が走行を計画している３ルートで夜間走らせることにした。
> この日は鹿児島駅－平川動物公園を往復。同社を含めた計約８０人が参加し、大型車との併走が可能かの調査や通常のバスとの比較なども実験しビデオ撮影した。
> 
> 交差点内に大型車が安全に離合できるかなどを調べる走行実験＝８日未明、鹿児島市平川町


Iwasaki Bus Network, a private bus operator in the Kagoshima area, has been working since October 2011 on getting approvals from the national government to operate articulated buses. The latest in these efforts was some night-time running from 2013.03.7 to 2013.03.08 to test clearances on turns and confirm safety and maneuverability when running next to larger vehicles trucks.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka City publishes proposed company statutes for private subway operations*
http://www.nnn.co.jp/dainichi/news/130309/20130309027.html



> 大阪市は８日までに、２０１５年度の民営化を目指す地下鉄事業の受け皿となる新会社の定款案をまとめた。社名は「大阪地下鉄」（仮称）で、これまで交通事業で培ってきた技術・ノウハウを生かすとともに、「地域に根ざした企業になりたい」（市交通局）と保育所や託児所、高齢者施設の経営、ホテルやスポーツ施設の運営なども検討している。
> 
> 具体的には、土木工事、建設工事、電気工事の企画、設計、工事管理などに関するコンサルティングなどを中核事業に据え、施設の老朽診断などのノウハウを生かす一方で、鉄道事業以外での収益確保も目指す。
> 
> 駅ナカの充実策としては、ＡＴＭコーナーの拡大やカプセルホテルの新規設置などを検討。所有施設や遊休地などの駅チカの活用策としては、一時預かりの保育施設や、駅周辺でのランニング人口の増加を踏まえたシャワー施設の設置などを視野に入れている。また、コンビニエンスストアの経営や旅行業、発電事業や警備業務も定款案に盛り込んだ。
> 
> 新会社の発起人は１００％出資する大阪市とし、役員は20人以内、監査役は４人以内と明記。事業年度は４月１日から翌年３月31日としている。
> 
> 地下鉄民営化に関する条例案は現在、市議会に提出されており、可決には３分の２以上の賛成が必要となるが、慎重な意見も多く、先行きは不透明だ。


A bit more detail on the proposed privatization of the Ōsaka Municipal Subway…

The provisional name of the new company would be Ōsaka Subway. In addition to operating the subway, the company would also focus on providing consulting services such as the planning, design, construction, and maintenance of civil, engineering, and electrical works, aiming to secure revenue sources outside of the railway business by taking advantage of knowhow in inspection of aging facilities and infrastructure.

In terms of _ekinaka_ (station retail), the new company would consider expanding the presence of ATMs inside stations, as well as constructing new capsule hotels. In order to maximize the effectiveness of existing station facilities and recreational attractions, the company will also look at hourly day care facilities as well as shower facilities to cater to a growing population of runners and joggers. The statues also include policies relating to convenience stores, the tourism / leisure industry, the power generation industry, and security duties.


----------



## quashlo

*Ishikawa City and Hokuriku Railroad to launch trial shuttle bus for tourists*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/ishikawa/20130309/CK2013030902000037.html



> 市と北鉄　１３年度実験
> 
> 北陸新幹線金沢開業を見据え、金沢市は二〇一三年度、北陸鉄道（金沢市）と連携し、市内の観光地を巡る「城下まち金沢周遊バス」の運行実験に取り組む。既存のルートを残しながら、利用者の利便性を高めるため、逆ルートも運行。さらに、昨年十二月下旬に国の重要伝統的建造物群保存地区（重伝建）に選ばれた寺町台地区やにし茶屋街へのアクセスを考慮したルートを設定する。　（田嶋豊）
> 
> 金沢駅を発着し、ひがし茶屋街や兼六園、片町・香林坊、近江町市場など主な観光スポットを巡る。北陸鉄道が運行し、レトロな雰囲気のボンネットバスなどが十二分間隔で走っている。
> 
> ただ、一周四十分と時間がかかるため、今回逆ルートを提案。その際、重伝建に指定された新たな寺町台地区などもルートに加え、利用者の利便性向上や新たな魅力発信につなげる。
> 
> 実験は夏ごろから秋にかけてスタートさせ、一時間当たり複数便の運行を想定。実験を通じて、バス停の位置分析や利用者ニーズなどを把握し、新幹線開業時までに二次交通を充実させていく。
> 
> 市は一三年度当初予算案に実験費の半分、七百八十万円を計上している。


The current shuttle bus service is operated by Hokuriku Railroad and departs every 12 minutes from Kanazawa Station, passing by major landmarks including Higashi-Chayamachi, Kenroku-en Gardens, and the Katamachi and Kōrinbō districts. Currently, it only goes in a one-directional loop, though, taking 40 minutes for a full trip.

They will keep the existing route but also add service in the opposite direction to improve convenience for passengers. There will also be new routes to get tourists to and from the Teramachi district of the city, which was selected by the national government in late December of last year as a historic and traditional architecture preservation zone.

The trial will take place in the summer and autumn.


----------



## quashlo

*Plans for proposed station near ND Soft Stadium Yamagata may be affected by proposed new stadium*
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2013/03/20130309t51006.htm



> サッカーＪ２山形の本拠地、ＮＤソフトスタジアム山形（天童市）近くに新駅設置を検討しているＪＲ東日本仙台支社の里見雅行支社長は８日、本拠地誘致を視野に入れた山形市の新スタジアム建設構想について「（新駅設置の）前提条件が変わる可能性がある」との認識を示した。
> 
> 仙台市内で河北新報社の取材に答えた。里見支社長は「（新駅の利用に）影響が出るかどうか具体的には検討していないが、それなりの状況変化だとは思う」と、本拠地が移転された場合、新駅に何らかの影響があるとの受け止め方を示した。
> ただ「（本拠地移転が）決まったわけでなく、今のところ情勢がどうなのかも分からない」として、当面は「従来の前提条件のまま、天童市と実務的な協議を続けていきたい」と述べた。
> 「スタジアム利用者だけを見込んで、新駅を検討してはいない」とも強調。「（候補地周辺は）これから住宅が増えてくる地域。どのような町が形成され、どのくらい駅利用がありそうか、しっかりと検証を進めていく必要がある」と語った。
> 新駅はスタジアムから１．６キロ西の奥羽線天童－高擶（たかだま）間に設置する構想。地元自治体などが整備費を負担する「請願駅」で、天童市とＪＲは２０１１年度から協議を進めている。ＪＲは「新駅設置を最終的に決めてはいない」としているが、市は１３年度予算案に新駅関連費４０００万円を計上している。
> 
> 本拠地存続を高橋理事長（右）に要望する水戸議長


Originally, JR East was considering constructing a new station on the Ōu Main Line in Tendō City near ND Soft Stadium Yamagata, home stadium of the Montedio Yamagata (J2 League soccer franchise). The stadium would be located about 1.6 km from the existing stadium in the Haga district of the city, at a location between Tendō and Takatama Stations on the Ōu Main Line. This was to have been a petition station built at the request of the local government, with Tendō City and JR entering negotiations in 2011.

Now, Yamagata City has announced plans to build a new stadium for the team, and it’s uncertain just how this would affect the proposed station. The station wasn’t being built exclusively to serve stadium traffic, as the area is forecasted to see an increase in residents, but it will likely play into JR’s ultimate decision on whether to move forward with the proposal.

Cab view from Takatama to Tendō. The proposed station site should be somewhere near the curve.


----------



## quashlo

*Improvements in store for Kita-Kamakura Station*
http://news.kanaloco.jp/localnews/article/1303080024/



> ＪＲ北鎌倉駅（鎌倉市山ノ内）がバリアフリー化に伴い、ホームの屋根が増設される見通しだ。ただ、多くの住民や鉄道ファンらに親しまれる著名駅だけに、景観保全を求める声は架設当時から絶えない。
> 
> ホームは全長約３２０メートル。現状は上下線ホームとも屋根がすべてに架かっておらず、下り側は全長に対して約８割、上り側は約２割となっている。この設計は、１９７９年に全面架設を計画した旧国鉄が地元の反対に歩み寄った名残。住民は「駅一帯の景観が損なわれる」と反対運動を展開し、約５千人の署名とともに設計変更を国鉄に要望した。
> 
> この年、源氏の興亡を描いたＮＨＫ大河ドラマ「草燃える」の放送で、古都の玄関口の屋根として、その設計が注目されていた。当時の報道によると、国鉄担当者は、「緑の多い円覚寺裏山が見える部分の視野を残すよう設計を変えた。乗客の安全性と利便性を考えての最大の譲歩案」（７９年２月２日付、毎日新聞）と述べている。
> 
> 一方、雨天時に屋根下が混雑し、増設や全面架設の要望も根強かった。駅周辺には複数の学校があり、１日の利用客は１万７千人（推計）に上る。ＪＲ東日本はこうした声も受けて利便性と安全面から、増設を決めた。同横浜支社は、賛否双方に配慮して「地元の要望に応える設計にする」としている。工期は未定。
> 
> 同市山ノ内の水野博子さんら地元住民５人はことし１月、７９年当時に結成した「北鎌倉駅を考える住民の会」の準備会を立ち上げた。「一般の駅以上の文化財的価値がある」と、現状変更に慎重になるようＪＲに要望。住民との協議の場も求めている。
> 
> ホーム上のすべてには屋根が架かっていないＪＲ北鎌倉駅＝鎌倉市山ノ内


http://news.kanaloco.jp/localnews/article/1303080023/



> 古都の玄関口として、多くの観光客が訪れるＪＲ北鎌倉駅が２０１４年４月までに、バリアフリー化される。上り線側にエレベーター１基を新設し、下り線側入り口の階段をスロープに改装。障害者用の多機能トイレも設ける。
> 
> 事業主はＪＲ東日本で、鎌倉市は１３年度一般会計予算案にエレベーター新設の補助として、約１６００万円を計上している。
> 
> エレベーターは１１人乗りで、改札と上りホーム（高低差約３メートル）をつなぐ。
> 
> ゆるやかで歩きやすい全長約１５メートルのスロープを確保するため、下りホームを上り方面に約５・５メートル延伸する。
> 
> ＪＲ東日本横浜支社によると、１２年９月からトイレ新設に着工しており、１３年度中に完工する見通しという。


First is extension of the platform canopies... The platforms are 320 m long (needed to serve 300 m, 15-car Yokosuka Line and Shōnan–Shinjuku Line trains), but only about 80% of the outbound platform (for Zushi and Kurihama) and 20% of the inbound platform (for Yokohama and Tōkyō) are sheltered by canopies. The current situation is a direct result of local opposition when the former JNR was originally planning to cover the full length of both platforms back in 1979. About 5,000 residents signed a petition to change the plans, citing concerns about aesthetic impacts to views of the mountains behind Engaku-ji Temple, a major historic landmark near the station. Of course, the other problem is that this also happens to be one of the gateway stations to Kamakura’s historic attractions, so a lot of tourists use it to visit Engaku-ji, Kenchō-ji, and Jōchi-ji. When it rains, the 20% of the inbound platform that is sheltered ends up overcrowded, and passengers have complained to JR. As a result, JR will now finish the rest of the platforms, but will work on developing a design that is acceptable to local residents.

The other series of improvements include barrier-free upgrades to be completed by 2014.04, including a new 11-passenger elevator for the inbound track (3 m elevation difference between the faregates and platform level) and a 15 m slope and stairwell for the outbound track. In order to secure enough space for the improvements in the outbound direction, they will extend the outbound platform north by about 5.5 m.

This is a “quaint” little station on the line… I visited here on my first trip to Japan. The temples and mountains are nice, and you can get some decent shots at the crossings and alongside the tracks.

Yokosuka Line E217 action at Kita-Kamakura:


----------



## Blackraven

Most articulated buses in Japan are made by either: Mercedes Benz, Volvo or SAAB










^^^However this one looks like it's from a Japanese manufacturer??? Are there any local bus manufacturers in Japan that make articulated buses?

*btw, I ask this because afaik, HINO does not make articulated buses. So does Mitsubishi FUSO (only city bus, medium bus, hi-decker and super hi-decker)...*


----------



## starrwulfe

k.k.jetcar said:


> Tokyu started selling their paper timetable today (B5 size, 300 yen):
> 
> http://www.tokyu.co.jp/contents_index/guide/news/130228-2.html


Bought one at my station! Almost forgot with this damn mega-dust-storm from China that blew through here...


----------



## starrwulfe

quashlo said:


> Here's another test of sorts...
> I've been trying to automate drawing the stringlines using Excel macros and AutoCAD scripts as it was getting pretty tedious to draw them out.
> 
> Worked out pretty well for the Tsukuba Express:
> https://docs.google.com/uc?export=download&id=0B4E0ENIwk8gdYkwzTzU3YktTMUU
> 
> It's printed on ANSI F size, but you should still be able to view it pretty well at 100% or larger on the computer screen. This one has both directions. Enjoy.
> 
> Once they get the new schedules in ekikara.jp (the site I'm tapping for all the schedules, since it has both arrival and departure times at all the stations), I'll probably just use the same process to do a more formal Tōyoko Line + Fukutoshin Line one. A lot of the schedule info available to the public thus far is just station departure times, which makes it hard to draw out.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll see if I can't produce a few more of these... Tsukuba Express was a good test subject because it had some variation in stopping patterns but doesn't have interlining, isn't as busy as some of the other lines, and isn't going to be implementing any schedule changes this month. Relatively speaking, it's a fairly boring line, though, so Keiō, or maybe even Keikyū + Asakusa Line + Keisei, may be my next target.


Looks like they've gotten them all loaded in. I just plotted a few trips from Motomachi-chukagai out to different endpoints like Shinrin-Koen and Hanno.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Blackraven said:


> Most articulated buses in Japan are made by either: Mercedes Benz, Volvo or SAAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^However this one looks like it's from a Japanese manufacturer??? Are there any local bus manufacturers in Japan that make articulated buses?
> 
> *btw, I ask this because afaik, HINO does not make articulated buses. So does Mitsubishi FUSO (only city bus, medium bus, hi-decker and super hi-decker)...*


Those are ex-Keisei Volvo KC-B10MC buses with bodies by Fuji Heavy Industries.


----------



## Blackraven

k.k.jetcar said:


> Those are ex-Keisei Volvo KC-B10MC buses with bodies by Fuji Heavy Industries.


Wow, so it's like if a Volvo and Subaru got married and gave birth to child, then this would be it.

Haha quite cool =)


----------



## quashlo

starrwulfe said:


> Looks like they've gotten them all loaded in. I just plotted a few trips from Motomachi-chukagai out to different endpoints like Shinrin-Koen and Hanno.


No, I need the line timetables in...
That's the other reason I use ekikara.jp, since they have the entire timetables by line:
http://www.ekikara.jp/newdata/line/1307011/up1_1.htm

Most online sites only allow you to see the station schedules, then you have to click on each train to see its schedule.


----------



## starrwulfe

^^ I see. That's more like a paper timetable. I even tried monkeying with the URL but no dice on that either.
Tokyu's paper timetable covers all the way up to Kotake-Mukaihara FWIW.


----------



## quashlo

*Fukuoka City Subway and Nishitetsu bus services to cooperate on bus terminals at major subway stations*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/130311/fkk13031102110001-n1.htm



> ■棲み分け共存へ
> 
> これまでライバル関係にあった西日本鉄道と福岡市が、路線バスと市営地下鉄の「棲（す）み分け」と「共存」に向け、動き出した。１０年以内にいくつかの地下鉄駅を拠点駅としてバスターミナルを整備し、バスと地下鉄を乗り継いで円滑に郊外から都心部に移動できるよう新たな都市計画を策定中。実現すれば天神や博多駅の慢性的なバス渋滞は緩和され、利便性が増すばかりか、ＣＯ２削減も期待できる。（大森貴弘）
> 
> ◇
> 
> 福岡市では、天神や博多駅などが多数のバス路線の終着点になり、バスが集中するため、通勤ラッシュ時や土日の渋滞が慢性化している。
> 
> このため、福岡市住宅都市局と西鉄は平成２３年８月に課長級職員による勉強会を設立、渋滞緩和に向け、協議を重ねてきた。
> 
> この結果、いくつかの地下鉄駅を拠点駅として大型バスターミナルを整備し、郊外から都心に向かう市民は拠点駅でバスから地下鉄に円滑に乗り継ぐ交通体系を構築するのがもっとも有効だとの結論に達した。
> 
> 拠点駅には、駅前広場や商業施設を整備する構想も浮上。周辺に土地がない場合、歩道にバスが停車できる切れ込み（バスカット）を入れ、拠点駅周辺の渋滞を緩和させる。
> 
> これまでも西新や藤崎、姪浜などは拠点駅となってきたが、円滑さを重視して再整備。加えて九州大教養学部が立ち退いた六本松や野芥なども拠点駅として整備することを検討している。
> 
> 利便性の高い拠点駅をピックアップするために、バスと地下鉄の利用者モニターやアンケートも近く実施する方針だという。
> 
> 福岡市の平成２２年の１日当たりのバスと鉄道の乗車人員は計１０８万人。これを平成３４年に１２０万人に増やす計画。これに拠点駅の整備は不可欠となっており、市は１０年以内の実現を目指し、西鉄などと計画の詳細を詰める方針だ。
> 
> これまで市営地下鉄を運営する福岡市と、バスと鉄道事業を経営の柱とする西鉄はライバル関係にあり集客合戦を繰り広げてきた。
> 
> だが、福岡市中心部の慢性的な渋滞は年々悪化しており、利便性も上がらず市民の不満は広がるばかり。しかも市営地下鉄は補助金を除くと毎年１０億円前後の赤字を計上しており、市の財政を圧迫。西鉄のバス事業も決して順調ではなく、２年前には大規模な路線統廃合に踏み切った。
> 
> 福岡市などが平成１７年に実施した調査によると、市民の通勤・通学の交通手段にバスが占める割合は８・３％で当時の政令指定都市中、第１位。路線バスが交通手段として重要な役割を果たしていることは間違いないが、天神のメーンストリート「渡辺通り」の１日の交通量４万２千台のうち１割はバスが占める。渋滞によりバスのダイヤも乱れがちとなっていた。
> 
> 福岡市交通計画課の守田剛課長は「利用者目線で分かりやすく使いやすい交通体系を整備して、公共交通の利用者を増やしたい。都心部がマイカーであふれる現象も緩和できるのではないかと期待しています」と語った。


Nishitetsu has its bus terminals at major stations like Tenjin and Hakata, which means that buses are especially concentrated in these areas, leading to traffic congestion during the commute periods and even on weekends. Traditionally, the Fukuoka City Subway and Nishi-Nippon Railroad (Nishitetsu) have been rivals of sort, but this new policy aims to place them in a more cooperative role and alleviate the congestion issues by constructing large bus terminals at several major subway stations. The goal is to encourage and improve transfers from bus to subway at these new terminal stations.

The selected “hub stations” would be targeted with various improvements including station plazas and retail facilities. In the event that land cannot be secured in the area surrounding the station, they will cut into the sidewalk to create a bus zone.

Currently, there are already some stations designated as hub stations, including Nisshin, Fujisaki, and Meinohama on the Airport Line, but these would be redesigned to improve transfer convenience. Ropponmatsu and Noke on the Nanakuma Line would be added as hub stations under this proposal.

Currently, bus and rail ridership in Fukuoka City is 1.08 million (2010), but the city’s urban plan calls for increasing this to 1.2 million by 2022. According to travel surveys, Fukuoka City has the highest bus commute mode share (8.3%) among all of the cities designated by ordinance (政令指定都市中), with buses comprising 10% of the 42,000 daily vehicles on Watanabe-dōri, Tenjin’s main street.

Traffic at the Tenjin intersection:






Activity at Nishitetsu Tenjin Bus Center (2012.12):


----------



## quashlo

*Public passage at Miyoshi Station complete*
http://www.chugoku-np.co.jp/News/Tn201303100042.html



> 三次市が整備しているＪＲ芸備線の三次駅の線路をまたぐ南北自由通路がほぼ完成し、９日、市が地元住民向けの見学会を開いた。31日に開通する。
> 
> 自由通路（長さ60メートル、幅２メートル）は地上から高さ８メートルに架けられ駅の北側と南側を結ぶ。見学会には住民約50人が参加。エレベーターを設けるなど高齢者たちに配慮した通路の特徴について、市の担当者から説明を受けながら通路を歩いた。
> 
> 駅の南北を行き来するには現在、駅舎から約２００メートル西の踏切まで迂回（うかい）する必要がある。このため市が駐輪場などと合わせ、約６億２８００万円をかけて自由通路の整備を進めてきた。
> 
> 線路をまたぐ南北自由通路を渡り、感想を話し合う住民


This is a new north-south public passage (60 m long, 2 m wide, 8 m from ground level) at Miyoshi Station on the JR Geibi Line… According to Miyoshi City, the work is largely complete, and they invited local residents on a tour of the new facilities on 2013.03.09. The public passage will open on 2013.03.31. Currently, passengers have to detour about 200 m from the station building to a grade crossing on the west side in order to get between the neighborhoods north and south of the station. The city invested about ¥628 million for the new passage and other improvements, including bicycle parking.

Scenes at Miyoshi Station, including of the construction:


----------



## starrwulfe

*Shibuya Connection Update: It's almost time....*








Wow, this has been a fun ride--getting to see one of the biggest infrastructure projects I've ever seen take place close up, and directly benefiting from it. It's also a testament to the Japanese spirit that bought me here 13 years ago and that I reflect upon today; the 2 year anniversary of the Great Eastern Japan Earthquake and Tsunami back in 2011. The builders, architects, developers and others on this project are no doubt working on various rebuilding projects around Tohoku; I hope I can go there soon and document the rebuilding of things like the Kesenuma and Rikuzen lines up that way soon.

First, let's talk about the TONS of camera-toting rail-geeks that have decsended on the Toyoko line! They are EVERYWHERE!! I guess it's not everyday you're witnessing a landmark getting shut down though...
















The "old" Shibuya Terminal has become a tourist attraction, and before the final curtain falls on her, they will hold a series of events in the station space, starting with a big sendoff called "TOYOKO LINE SHIBUYA Station Park".








Starting the weekend following the switchover, they will deck over the tracks with temporary flooring and create a large exhibition space. This first exhibition will be the station's own farewell event with music, exhibits, and of course model trains. I'll probably be there... 

But the show is getting an upgrade downstairs in the "new" station.








Here, they've made boxes for the line-up to board trains. I've never EVER had to wait on a train without being able to sit down at a bench down here, but come Monday March 18th, the whole atmosphere will change completely if they're doing this.









Upstairs in the concourse, they've finally doubled the faregates for the Hikarie entrance...









And then doubled that by finally raising the curtain on the Hikarie 2 Gates. They are in operation as of today; I used them about 2 hours ago!









The new Exit #9 opened this past weekend, replacing the one just out of frame to the right of this shot. That entrance was right against the Tokyu Department Store's East building, which will start being demolished in May. This one's further out of the way.









The new Exit #16 at the south end of the station will open next week.

_Daikanyama Station_








This station is narrow anyway, due to the constuction going on, but since there are photographers all over, Tokyu Security is out in force to make sure no one gets hurt or blocks actual commuters. 









More of the underlying concrete form of the new sloping platform is seen as the temporary level platform rests above it on risers. The railbed in this section will drop down into its new place below on the switchout day.

_Naka-Meguro Station_








Most of the heavy work is complete. Just waiting for minor finish work to be complete now. 









The placement of this object is interesting. It looks like a TASC detector used to help "park" trains when platform doors are used. ...Could Naka-Meguro be getting them? Well, they did reinforce the edges of the entire platform when they were doing work on the extensions over the summer... Since the Hibiya line will terminate here and not thru-run onto Toyoko tracks now, it'll get even more crowded with transferring passengers...

_Tamagawa Station_








They've replaced the platform monitors (ITV) with ones that hang down from the roof. They've been doing this all over, not just here, to free up space for foot traffic. Remember they need 2 sets-- 10 car trains are longer than 8!

_Musashi Kousugi Station_








They have totally removed the fencing around the new escalators going up into the new Tokyu Square mall built over the station... This mall opens... That's right, on March 16th! 

_Hiyoshi Station_








They started showing and announcing how many cars the trains have... Also that pink sign is informing us about the Ladie's Car and Low Air Conditioning car changes.

















And our new schedules are posted. These are temporary--the real ones are behind here under the masking tape.

_Hakuraku and Tammachi Stations_
















Finally found out what these are... Emergency platforms for 10 car trains. The longest stretch without 10-car platforms cover 5 stations between Kikuna and Yokohama station. So in case of emergency, trains stop at the nearest train station and can alight passengers. 

_Yokohama Station_








This was the last station to get new signage for some reason; but that problem has been solved.


----------



## jonallen1966

Someone asked about updates on the Odakyu project. 
I was out and about at the weekend and Ive uploaded a selection of photos to Picasa 
from around Higashi Kitazawa, Shimokitazawa and Setagaya Daita. 

Odakyu Line construction


----------



## 00Zy99

jonallen1966 said:


> Someone asked about updates on the Odakyu project.
> I was out and about at the weekend and Ive uploaded a selection of photos to Picasa
> from around Higashi Kitazawa, Shimokitazawa and Setagaya Daita.
> 
> Odakyu Line construction


That was me. Unfortunately, I seem to get 403 Forbidden when I click on the link. Can you post them here?


----------



## jonallen1966

sorry about that, wrong link, please try again.


----------



## quashlo

Here’s a solid and thorough video report on the various through-service changes from YouTube user *karibajct*:


----------



## orulz

All in all the operations of the integrated Tokyu, Fukutoshin, Tobu, Seibu, and Minato Mirai are breathtaking. What an incredible diversity of rolling stock.

It is even more impressive to think that Sotetsu will eventually be added to the mix as well. I wonder what the through train patterns will be then. Would Sotetsu through trains all go to the Meguro line? Would they consider resuming through trains onto the Hibiya line? Has any of this even been decided yet?


----------



## Woonsocket54

so all Hibiya Line trains now terminate at Naka-Meguro?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Woonsocket54 said:


> so all Hibiya Line trains now terminate at Naka-Meguro?


Yes. The Fukutoshin Line has taken over through services to and from the Tokyu Toyoko Line, and fortunately, it will be extended northwards to compensate for the loss of through service southbound. I'll reread that portion to verify.


----------



## starrwulfe

*My not-so-good vlog of the last day of Shibuya Terminal*

I went around to document the last day of the 85 year old Shibuya Tokyu Toyoko Terminal operations here in Tokyo Japan. For some additional background on this story, please see my blog at http://j7is.me/shibuyaconnection

Part 1





Part 2





Bonus! Front cab view of running into the new tunnel
Naka-Meguro -> Shibuya Stations





...more to come as I process it...:nuts:


----------



## city_thing

^^ I just assumed you'd be Japanese, but clearly you're not! :lol: How did you end up in Tokyo?

Good videos too, very informative.


----------



## smithrh

CLEARLY not Japanese....

Too much facial hair! :lol:

I kid, I kid!

Excellent job, really appreciate you posting this!


----------



## quashlo

Yes, you should do this on a more regular basis, not just for special events... Maybe just showing your commute or some other rail-related stuff.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Shikoku will expand ICOCA coverage*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO53017770Z10C13A3LA0000/



> 四国旅客鉄道（ＪＲ四国）は19日、2014年３月期の事業や収支計画などを示す事業計画を発表した。設備投資として今期比６割増の101億円を計上、ＪＲ西日本のＩＣカード乗車券「ＩＣＯＣＡ（イコカ）」利用駅の拡大や、特急電車などの導入を見込む。
> 
> 来期の設備投資ではＩＣカード乗車券の利用拡大に向けたシステム構築費用を盛り込んだ。現在は高松駅と坂出駅（香川県坂出市）の２駅だが、高松―多度津駅（香川県多度津町）間のほかの11駅にも導入する計画。14年春のサービス開始を目指す。
> 
> 車両は４両の特急電車や、環境負荷軽減に向けたディーゼル車の導入など27億円を見込む。このほか、駅や事務所などの通信網を光ケーブルにするほか、落石・土砂崩壊対策なども計画に盛り込んだ。
> 
> 14年３月期の収支計画（単独ベース）は売上高で今期予想並みの274億円、経常利益は今期予想比21％減の15億円を見込む。輸送人員は4500万人と横ばいだが、営業外損益に計上する基金運用益などが微減となる見通しだ。
> 
> 13年３月期の単独業績は悪化する見通し。傘下のホテル事業などの運営会社である徳島ターミナルビル（徳島市）とジェイアール四国ホテル開発（高松市）の不振による減損処理で特別損失約40億円を計上するため、約20億円の最終赤字を見込む。経営責任を明確にするため、泉雅文社長と松田清宏会長の役員報酬を３月から10％削減する。期間は４カ月間。


JR Shikoku announced that they’ve earmarked ¥10.1 billion in capital investment for next fiscal year (FY2013), a 60% increase over this fiscal year. Specifically, the investment will be used to expand ICOCA coverage in Shikoku, which is currently limited to only Takamatsu Station and Sakaide Station, two of the larger destination stations on the Shikoku side for passengers using trains on the Seto Ōhashi Line. Now, they will add another 11 stations on the Yosan Line between Takamatsu and Tadotsu, launching ICOCA service there in spring 2014. Other capital projects include ¥2.7 billion related to acquisition of four limited express cars and eco-friendly diesel cars.

I initially thought they were going to develop their own card system like the other JRs, but given they are probably the worst off of the island JRs and the strong connections (at least in some areas) with the main island, it’s probably best to just adopt ICOCA and gradually expand it.


----------



## quashlo

*Shizuoka LRT committee releases station plan*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/130319/szk13031902020004-n1.htm



> 次世代型路面電車（ＬＲＴ）の導入に向けて検討を続けている静岡市は１８日、協議会の第２回会合を開き、葵区、駿河区の想定ルート上の停留所案や導入による効果を示した。
> 
> 市交通政策課によれば、葵区ルート（新静岡～七間町）と駿河区ルート（新静岡駅～駿河区役所）の敷設により、中心市街地のにぎわい維持▽歩行者の回遊性の向上▽沿線への商業施設誘致▽交通結節機能の強化－など７つの効果が期待できるという。
> 
> また葵区ルートでは、新静岡、呉服町、昭和町、七間町の４つの停留所案を提示。駿河区ルートでは、新静岡、ＪＲ静岡駅北口、大坪町、駿河区役所など９つの停留所案を提示した。


The working group tasked to flesh out Shizuoka’s LRT plan has released candidate station locations on the two proposed routes. The Aoi Ward route (Shin-Shizuoka – Shichikenchō) would have four stations at Shin-Shizuoka, Gofukuchō, Shōwachō, and Shichikenchō, while the Suruga Ward route (Shin-Shizuoka – Suruga Ward Offices) would have nine stations, including Shin-Shizuoka, the North Exit of JR Shizuoka Station, Ōtsubochō, and the Suruga Ward Offices.


----------



## quashlo

*Shizuoka City to introduce articulated buses, build new bus terminals*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/130319/szk13031902020003-n1.htm



> 静岡市は１８日に開いた第３回市交通政策協議会で、大量輸送が可能な連結バスの導入や山間部へのバスターミナル整備など、効率的なバス環境を目指す平成２５年度から１０年間の「市バス交通計画（案）」を発表した。市のバス利用者は自家用車の利用者増などで減少傾向にあるが、計画により高齢者の足としてのバス路線を維持し、利用者数を平成２３年度の約２８６０万人から１％増の約２８９０万人とする。
> 
> 市のバス環境は、全体としては利用者が減少する一方、高齢化が進んでいる山間地では住民の足としての重要度が増加。一方で、ＪＲ静岡駅や清水駅など中心部から放射状に路線網が広がっているため、安倍川駅や由比駅など主要駅へのアクセスが不足しているなどの問題点が指摘されている。
> 
> そのため、計画では東海道線などの東西に延びる鉄道の主要各駅から、南北に運行するバス路線を整備する「魚の骨状」のバス路線網を整備し、運行距離の短縮によるコスト削減などを掲げた。また都心部への自家用車の流入を抑制するため、山間部や郊外の停留所付近に駐車場を整備するなどの施策でバス利用の促進を図るとしている。


The third meeting of Shizuoka City’s Transport Policy Working Group published a draft of the city’s 10-year bus transport plan. Policy objectives include the introduction of articulated buses and construction of new bus terminals and park-and-rides in mountainous areas of the city. The current bus network is a radial network out of the central cores of the city (JR Shizuoka Station and JR Shimizu Station), meaning there is potential to improve access to other major terminals including Abekawa and Yui. As a result, they are aiming to redesign the network along more of a “fish bone” pattern, with east-west railways like the Tōkaidō Main Line forming the backbone and north-south buses running to and from the major rail stations. This would reduce the route distance and associated operating costs for bus services.


----------



## quashlo

*New low-floor LRV arrives in Sapporo*
http://www.hokkaido-np.co.jp/news/sapporo/450453.html



> 札幌市が導入する路面電車（市電）の新型低床車両が１８日未明、中央区内の電車事業所に搬入された。
> 
> 車両は全長１７メートル、幅２・３メートル、高さ３・８メートルで、大阪府摂津市のメーカーが製造した。
> 
> 車両を積んだトレーラーは１８日午前１時ごろ、フェリーで苫小牧港に到着。午前４時半ごろ、事業所に搬入された。車両は保護のためビニールで覆われ、外観を見ることはできなかった。
> 
> 市市民まちづくり局によると今後、メーカーによる車両の各設備の動作点検などを経て２９日に正式な引き渡しを受ける。４月以降に試験走行や運転手の習熟運転を実施し、５月上旬の運行開始に備える。（藤本卓郎）


The new train arrived in Sapporo in the wee hours of 2013.03.18, after delivery from the manufacturer’s plant in Settsu City, Ōsaka Prefecture (i.e., Alna Sharyō).

Article has a video.


----------



## quashlo

*Seibu Railway to open nursery school near Shin-Tokorozawa Station*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO53007580Z10C13A3L72000/



> 西武鉄道と西武プロパティーズ（埼玉県所沢市）は４月１日、西武新宿線の新所沢駅（同）の近隣に認可保育園を開く。西武鉄道などが開設を進めている、沿線の駅から近くに立地する駅チカ保育所の一環で、県内での開所は初めて。安全で安心できる保育環境を整えて、沿線の待機児童の解消につなげる。
> 
> 西武鉄道が新所沢駅から徒歩３分の場所に持つ土地を活用し「Ｎｉｃｏｔ（にこっと）新所沢」を開く。定員は60人。午前７時～午後６時までの基本保育に加え、午後10時までの延長保育も受け付ける。施設は木造２階建てで、延べ床面積約430平方メートル。窓が多くぬくもりを感じられる造りで、庭には以前からある桜の木２本を残したという。
> 
> 西武グループでは沿線住民の子育てを支援する取り組みとして2010年以降、駅の近くの利便性が高い場所で認可保育園「にこっと」の開設を進めている。これまでに東京都内で３カ所開いており、埼玉県内では今回が初めて。15年までに沿線で計10カ所の開設を目指している。


This will be another branch of their Nicot brand of nursery schools, to be located about 3 min walking distance from Shin-Tokorozawa Station (Tokorozawa City, Saitama Prefecture) on the Seibu Shinjuku Line. They already have three locations within Tōkyō Prefecture, but this will be their first in Saitama Prefecture, and they are aiming to expand to a total of 10 locations by 2015.


----------



## quashlo

*Construction industry organization proposes linear motor APM for Haneda Airport*
http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=9167



> 【処理容量拡大を検討】
> 日本建設業連合会海洋開発委員会（柿谷達雄委員長）の空港技術部会は、２００８年度から進めている羽田空港の処理容量拡大の検討の中で、空港の国際・国内線ターミナルを「次世代リニアメトロ」でつなぐ案をまとめた。容量拡大にあわせてターミナル間をシャトルシステムでつなぐことで、より利便性が高まり、国際競争力向上につながるとみられる。
> 羽田空港では、Ｄ滑走路が供用を開始したものの、おおむね１０年後には容量が再び限界に達するため、さらなる能力向上対策が求められている。このため、空港技術部会では、Ｃ滑走路東側を埋め立て、そこにＥ滑走路を新設、Ａ滑走路の南側を桟橋構造で用地を追加して南側にスライドさせ、Ｂ滑走路の西側にある旧Ｂ滑走路を活用できるようにすることで、１時間当たりの離着回数が現在の４０回から４９回に、年間離発着回数が現状の４０.７万回から４９.９万回に増えるとする案を提示していた。Ａ滑走路南側スライドは、Ｅ滑走路の先行整備で大幅に工期短縮できるという。
> 部会では、加えて、国際線ターミナルと国内線ターミナルが離れており、乗り継ぎが不便なことから、両ターミナルを結ぶ連絡シャトルの整備方法について検討した。モノレールやＬＲＴ（次世代型路面電車）など各種輸送システムを比較検討した結果、急曲線・急勾配に対応するため、小断面（単線内径４２００－４４００mm）・無人化運転ができる「次世代リニアメトロ」を選定。Ｃ滑走路を沖側に拡張することも視野に入れ、北側を地下で結ぶ案にした。これにより、ターミナル間の所要時間は４－５分になる。事業主体を想定していないため、事業採算性や事業費などは試算していない。
> あわせて、現状のターミナル用地の中で短期に用地を拡張する方策として、首都高速・国道３５７号線の上空を活用してターミナル・駐機場を整備する案も提示した。今後の検討課題とする。


The Airport Engineering section of the Japan Federation of Construction Contractors’ Marine Development Committee has proposed a cutting-edge linear motor metro connecting the international and domestic terminals at Haneda Airport to help deal with forecasted future capacity constraints at the airport. 

While a new runway (Runway D) recently opened, they expect this to fill up in about ten years time and propose constructing new fill on the east side of the existing Runway C to build a new Runway E, as well as sliding Runway A to the south on a new pier into Tōkyō Bay, allowing them to reuse portions of the former Runway B at the west side of the current Runway B. These improvements are expected to increase hourly capacity from 40 movements to 49 movements and annual movements from 407,000 to 49,900.

To deal with the need to transfer between the domestic and international terminals, they analyzed several potential technology options including monorail and LRT, but selected a linear motor system due to its high performance on sharp curves and steep grades, small tunnel cross-section (single-track diameter of 4.2 to 4.4 m), and automation capabilities. The north end of the line would be built underground to allow for the potential extension of Runway C into the bay. The system would connect the two terminals in 4-5 minutes.


----------



## Woonsocket54

it seems removing the wall at Kudanshita is of limited use to commuters since the cross-platform transfer is only if you're changing directions. Unless removing the wall was the only way folks could change lines without going through turnstiles?


----------



## Blackraven

quashlo said:


> *Construction industry organization proposes linear motor APM for Haneda Airport*
> http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=9167
> 
> 
> 
> The Airport Engineering section of the Japan Federation of Construction Contractors’ Marine Development Committee has proposed a cutting-edge linear motor metro connecting the international and domestic terminals at Haneda Airport to help deal with forecasted future capacity constraints at the airport.
> 
> While a new runway (Runway D) recently opened, they expect this to fill up in about ten years time and propose constructing new fill on the east side of the existing Runway C to build a new Runway E, as well as sliding Runway A to the south on a new pier into Tōkyō Bay, allowing them to reuse portions of the former Runway B at the west side of the current Runway B. These improvements are expected to increase hourly capacity from 40 movements to 49 movements and annual movements from 407,000 to 49,900.
> 
> To deal with the need to transfer between the domestic and international terminals, they analyzed several potential technology options including monorail and LRT, but selected a linear motor system due to its high performance on sharp curves and steep grades, small tunnel cross-section (single-track diameter of 4.2 to 4.4 m), and automation capabilities. The north end of the line would be built underground to allow for the potential extension of Runway C into the bay. The system would connect the two terminals in 4-5 minutes.


^^^
How many stations will be built? 

Still regardless, since it's only a few stations, then I guess it shouldn't cost a lot (compared to build really long train lines with 10+ stations).

I say build it =)


----------



## starrwulfe

city_thing said:


> ^^ I just assumed you'd be Japanese, but clearly you're not! :lol: How did you end up in Tokyo?
> 
> Good videos too, very informative.


Thanx! Nope--definitely NOT Japanese. But I may as well be one sometimes since I've been around here so long. How I wound up here is a long story involving my parents, the military, my college and of course a girl. Not necessarily in that order :nuts:




smithrh said:


> CLEARLY not Japanese....
> 
> Too much facial hair! :lol:
> 
> I kid, I kid!
> 
> Excellent job, really appreciate you posting this!


...yeah, I know...I need to SHAVE! I'm on vacation now so I'm giving my cheeks a rest from the blade (and I'm a little too lazy to get more shave cream...) 



quashlo said:


> Yes, you should do this on a more regular basis, not just for special events... Maybe just showing your commute or some other rail-related stuff.


Well I didn't think I did all that good a job, with my stammering and getting weird looks for talking into my phone by myself--but hey, sure, what the heck. My commute is LOOOOONNGGG. But now I can do it in one train. So sometime soon, I'd like to show how I do that from Hiyoshi to Shiki stations. I'll have to edit it for sure, but it should be interesting.

With the schedule changes, Tobu cut the number of thru-servicing Fukutoshin trains from Wako-shi and used those slots to make 快速 Rapid services. These never existed over here before--of course the Skytree (Isesaki) line has always had them. I was skeptical of them, but it seems they've got the timing lined up so they always meet a Fukutoshin train at Wako-shi so a simple cross-platform transfer is all that's needed.


----------



## quashlo

Blackraven said:


> ^^^
> How many stations will be built?
> 
> Still regardless, since it's only a few stations, then I guess it shouldn't cost a lot (compared to build really long train lines with 10+ stations).


The graphic shows the alignment in dashed red... There are three stations proposed (駅舎):

International Terminal
Domestic Terminal 1
Domestic Terminal 2

Other details:
http://www.decn.co.jp/decn/modules/dailynews/news.php/?storyid=201303190102001



> 日本建設業連合会（日建連）は、羽田空港（東京国際空港）の利便性向上策に関する提案をまとめ、１８日に開いた海洋開発技術講演会で公表した。現状で は、国内専用の２つのターミナルと国際線ターミナルが離れており、乗り継ぎ改善が課題だと指摘。将来の拡張も見据えた連絡交通システムとして、急曲線・急 勾配に対応でき、小断面・無人化運転が可能な次世代リニアメトロの導入を提案した。
> 海洋開発委員会（柿谷達雄委員長）の空港技術部会が検討を 行った。羽田空港では、例えば国内線第２ターミナルと国際線ターミナルとの間で乗り継ぎ客はいったん保安検査を済ませた制限区域内から出て、もう一度、保 安検査を受けなければならない。国際ハブ空港としての機能強化の面からは、この乗り継ぎの利便性改善が課題になっている。
> 同部会は、解決策とし て次世代リニアメトロによる連絡交通システムを提案し、制限区域内の旅客の利便性を重視した整備ルート案も検討。ターミナルビルの北側を通すケースや南側 を通すケース、地下だけを利用するケースと地上空間も利用するケースといったパターンを比較した。その結果、所要時間や既存施設との干渉などを踏まえる と、ターミナルビルの北側を国際線から国内線第１ターミナルを経由して同第２ターミナルに至るルートで、すべてを地下のシールドトンネルで整備する案を最 も優れている案として示した＝図参照。
> 現在のＣ滑走路のさらに沖側に新滑走路（Ｅ滑走路）を整備する場合も見据えたルートとなっている。所要時間４～５分、運転間隔３～５分という水準での整備が技術的に可能だとしている。実現に向けた課題には、事業主体の決定や事業採算性の判断などを挙げた。


Their recommended option is to make it entirely underground. Envisioned frequency is every 3-5 minutes.

http://www.senmonshi.com/archive/01/019FJIaw01U79O.asp


> さらに空港内施設面積は１２７１㌶あるが、滑走路だけ増設しているため、国際線でエプロンや旅客ターミナル、貨物ターミナル、給油施設など約１００㌶が不足すると見込む。不足分についてはＥ滑走路沖側の拡張部を利用することで対応できるといい、埋め立て面積約５０８㌶で、旅客ターミナル・エプロン約62㌶の増設、貨物ターミナルの・エプロン約49㌶増設、給油施設約４㌶増設と見積もった。
> このほか、離れた位置に配置されている国際線ターミナルと国内線ターミナルを結ぶための新しい交通システムの整備を提案。既存・開発中の新交通システムの中から、急曲線・急こう配に対応でき、小断面で、無人運転が可能な次世代リニアメトロを選んだ。その構想の概要は、12㍍車両で２両編成、設計速度が時速40㌔。最少平面半径70㍍、縦断勾配６％。シールドトンネルの内空は単線４２００～４４００㍉、複線で８０００㍉。


This one has more details on the expansion / construction of terminal facilities, but mentions that the trains would be 2 cars long, each car 12 m long. Design speed 40 km/h, minimum curve radius 70 m, maximum grade 6%.


----------



## quashlo

Woonsocket54 said:


> it seems removing the wall at Kudanshita is of limited use to commuters since the cross-platform transfer is only if you're changing directions. Unless removing the wall was the only way folks could change lines without going through turnstiles?


Yeah, the removal of the wall at platform level, in and of itself, is of limited use... The numbers (only 2,000 people transferring between the two lines at Kudanshita, only a portion of which actually benefit from this since it only affects one direction on each line) show this. The more beneficial part of the project is the removal of the wall at concourse level, so that transferring passengers no longer have to exit the faregates and reenter. The other transfer improvements that were rolled out simultaneously—designating Iwamotochō (Shinjuku Line) and Akihabara (Hibiya Line) as transfer stations and allowing shared faregate use at Kasuga / Kōrakuen and Ichigaya (both mazes, but now you can get in and out of the station at whichever exit, Toei or Tōkyō Metro, is most convenient for you)—are also much more beneficial.


----------



## starrwulfe

orulz said:


> All in all the operations of the integrated Tokyu, Fukutoshin, Tobu, Seibu, and Minato Mirai are breathtaking. What an incredible diversity of rolling stock.
> 
> It is even more impressive to think that Sotetsu will eventually be added to the mix as well. I wonder what the through train patterns will be then. Would Sotetsu through trains all go to the Meguro line? Would they consider resuming through trains onto the Hibiya line? Has any of this even been decided yet?


According to their very preliminary plans, the Sotetsu line connection will have trains heading onto both the Tokyu Toyoko and Meguro lines. As you know, these turn into the Fukutoshin, Namboku, and Mita subway lines in central Tokyo and serve different areas. They are having a series of construction related open-houses in my area (Hiyoshi, Yokohama) now, and I attended one recently. 

Just thinking about how things are now, I can kind of surmise the following:


The Sotetsu Mainline and Izumino line runs both 8 and 10 car trains. All trains are 20m long and have the same door placements as all other stock on the Toyoko and Meguro lines.
The Meguro line (and Mita/Namboku lines) all use platform doors and operate without a conductor (one-man). The trains are all 6 car now, but there is room at all stations for another 2 cars. In some cases, there's already platform doors for 8-car stopping, but they just don't use them.
The Toyoko line of course got upgraded to 10 car running at express stops only, but the Fukutoshin line handles 10 cars at all stops. Of course Tokyu can add longer platforms at the local stops after Hiyoshi if they needed to.

So with all this in consideration, I think:


10 car trains will come off the new link at Hiyoshi, and run express on the Toyoko line to Shibuya and points north...
...perhaps they'll use some of the extra slots in the schedule here. There's definitely room to take some of the trips that start at Kikuna and make them start at Hiyoshi instead.
8 car trains will come off the new link at Hiyoshi, and run express on the Meguro line to Meguro and points north... Maybe a lot of trips will use this route--The Meguro line starts at Hiyoshi, so there's no need to screw with the schedule to weave trips into an already heavy route. Just extend them


----------



## quashlo

*Okinawa bus companies to introduce low-floor buses*
http://mainichi.jp/area/okinawa/news/20130327rky00m040008000c.html



> 障がいのある人や高齢者らが快適にバスを利用できるよう、沖縄バス、琉球バス交通、那覇バスの３社が県と協力して、３月下旬から「ノンステップバス」の運行を開始する。２０１２年度は沖縄本島に３５台、石垣島に５台の計４０台を導入する。
> 
> ノンステップバスは乗降口の段差がなく、車いすスペースが原則２台分以上確保されているなど、身体が不自由な人に配慮した設計になっている。車いす利用時のスロープ板の取り付けや安全ベルト介助は運転手が行う。
> 
> このノンステップバスの出発式が２６日、那覇市の奥武山公園で行われた。バスに試乗したＮＰＯ法人県自立生活センター・イルカの宮城秀明さん（３２）＝沖縄市＝は「スロープの傾斜も低く、乗り心地は良い。障がいのない人にもバスの存在を知ってもらうことで、ますます普及につながると思う」と期待を込めた。県は２０１６年までの５年間に約２００台のノンステップバスの導入を目指し、バス会社を支援していく。


Three bus companies in Okinawa Prefecture (Okinawa Bus, Ryūkyū Bus Kōtsū, and Naha Bus) will begin operating low-floor buses in revenue service starting in late March. With support from Okinawa Prefecture, a total of 40 new buses will be introduced across the three companies in FY2012, including 35 on the main island and 5 on Ishigakijima. The Prefectural Government is aiming to introduce about 200 total low-floor buses during the five-year period leading up to 2016.

A ride on ガージュ号, a trial electric bus service that operated late last year in Naha City.


----------



## quashlo

*Minor schedule tweaks for Kōbe Port Liner*
http://response.jp/article/2013/03/25/194344.html



> 神戸新交通はポートアイランド線（ポートライナー）のダイヤ改正を3月29日に実施する。平日朝ラッシュ時の運行本数を増やし、混雑を緩和する。
> 
> 神戸新交通は兵庫県神戸市などが出資する第三セクター。神戸港内に造成された人工島のポートアイランドと神戸空港、六甲アイランドのアクセス路線としてポートライナーと六甲アイランド線（六甲ライナー）の2路線を運営している。このうちポートライナーは、神戸市内中心部の三宮駅からポートアイランドを経て神戸空港駅まで往復する系統と、三宮駅からポートアイランド内を周回して三宮駅に戻る系統が運行されている。
> 
> 今回の改正では、平日朝ラッシュ時の三宮発8時10～40分について、混雑緩和のため神戸空港行きの運行本数を現在より2本多い9本とする。ポートアイランドを周回する系統の本数は現在と同じ5本。これにより運行間隔は6秒短い2分23分となる。
> 
> ただし、前後の時間帯では運行間隔を長くするため、三宮発7時56分～9時4分の運行本数で見ると現在と同じ27本となり、このうちポートアイランドを周回する系統は現在より2本少ない10本、神戸空港行きの系統は2本多い17本となる。


This is the AGT line out of Sannomiya Station connecting to Kōbe’s Port Island and Kōbe Airport. They will initiate schedule changes on 2013.03.29, focusing on improvements during the morning rush hour. Specifically, they will add another two departures from Sannomiya for Kōbe Airport between 8:10 to 8:40 (from 7 trains to 9 trains) by tweaking their schedules in the periods before and after. Overall, the total number of departures from Sannomiya between 7:56 and 9:04 will remain the same (27 trains), but the Port Island circular route will lose two trips (12 trains to 10 trains) while the Kōbe Airport route will gain two trips (15 trains to 17 trains).

Cab view from Kōbe Airport to Sannomiya (2013.02.16):


----------



## quashlo

*Toyama, Ishikawa at odds over IC farecard for Hokuriku Line*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/hokuriku/article/news/CK2013032702100010.html



> 七尾、北陸線　未定のままでは…
> 
> 北陸新幹線金沢開業後の並行在来線（現ＪＲ北陸線）で、全国で相互利用が始まった交通ＩＣカードをめぐり、北陸二県が一枚岩になれずにいる。富山県が全国で使えるＪＲ西日本の「ＩＣＯＣＡ（イコカ）」を導入すべく準備するのに対し、レールがつながる石川県は様子見の状態。両県の運営会社が抱える事情が異なるためで、一体的な導入を阻んでいる。
> 
> 富山県は開業効果で、ＩＣカードが浸透している首都圏などの県外客が増大することに着目。新幹線下車後に並行在来線を利用しやすくする狙いがある。将来的には富山ライトレール（富山市）や富山地方鉄道（同）の既存ＩＣカードとの“乗り入れ”も目指す。
> 
> 石川など近隣県にも輪を広げたい考えで、富山県をＩＣカード用の自動改札システム導入で支援する予定のＪＲ西も「富山だけというわけにはいかない」という。直通列車による県境をまたぐ移動を考えると広域での利用が求められる。しかし石川県の担当者は、サービス向上という導入効果を認めつつも「ＪＲに腰を上げてもらわないと難しい」と胸中を明かす。県内の並行在来線は金沢以東の二十キロのみ。富山の五分の一にすぎずメリットが小さいためだ。
> 
> また、並行在来線利用客の五割は金沢開業後も、ＪＲの七尾線と北陸線（金沢以西）に乗り換えるとみられ、両線へのイコカ導入が明確でないと不便になりかねない。ＪＲの出方次第で検討するという立場だ。
> 
> 富山県とＪＲ西による対象路線や金額をめぐる協議の行方は周辺に大きな影響を与える。経営計画にＩＣ導入を盛り込んだ「えちぜん鉄道」（福井市）の担当者は「一社だけでは導入しにくい。北陸全体でどうなるか」と話す。十億円単位とされる導入費がネックで、効果を生み出すには他社との連携が鍵となる。
> 
> 福井大大学院の川上洋司教授（交通計画）は富山の動きに「利便性を上げて需要を高める戦略的な先行投資」と評価。「公共交通活性化は全国的な流れで、ＩＣカードはその手段。広がりに期待したい」と話す。　（松本浩司）


With the opening of the Hokuriku Shinkansen’s Kanazawa extension fast approaching, Toyama Prefecture is making preparations to introduce JR West’s ICOCA IC farecard system to the parallel _zairaisen_ (currently the Hokuriku Line). In the future, Toyama also hopes to make the system interoperable with existing IC card systems in Toyama for the Toyama Light Rail (Passca) and Toyama Chihō Railroad (ecomyca).

Ishikawa Prefecture is less than enthusiastic about the proposal, however, as there are some major hurdles that need to be addressed… In particular, only the portions of the Hokuriku Mian Line east of Kanazawa Staiton are being spun off by JR West to third-sector operation, with only 20 km within Ishikawa Prefecture, less than one-fifth of Toyama Prefecture’s route distance. The other issue is that half of the riders of the third-sector railway will continue to transfer to the Nanao Line and the remaining segments of the Hokuriku Main Line west of Kanazawa to remain under JR ownership, so without a commitment on JR’s part to introduce ICOCA onto these lines, Ishikawa Prefecture is wary of putting its weight behind the project.

Other railways in the Hokuriku area also have a keen eye on the fate of the proposal. In particular, Echizen Railway has included introduction of an IC farecard system as one of its business strategies, but is hoping to join a larger system in order to maximize the benefits of the capital investment in farecard technology (several billions of yen).


----------



## quashlo

*Improvements to Kamakura, Kita-Kamakura Station*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/130327/kng13032721070007-n1.htm



> ＪＲ東日本横浜支社は、横須賀線の鎌倉駅と北鎌倉駅の駅舎などを秋までにリニューアルする。「武家の古都・鎌倉」の世界文化遺産登録の可否が６月に決まるなど、鎌倉への注目が集まって国内外からの観光需要の増加が見込まれることから、その玄関口としてふさわしい駅にする。
> 
> 同支社によると、鎌倉駅は東西駅舎の屋根と外壁を塗装するほか、地下通路部分の照明をＬＥＤ照明に変更。改札口上部の広告板を茶色の駅名板に変え、「武家の古都・鎌倉」の雰囲気を作り出す。
> 
> 北鎌倉駅は、駅名板を改良し、改札口付近の壁面も改修。同駅ではバリアフリー工事も進められており、来年２月に完了する予定。両駅合わせて１億６３００万円程度の改修費用を見込んでいる。
> 
> 現在の鎌倉駅改札口（ＪＲ東日本横浜支社提供


More info on this, with the decision on Kamakura’s designation as a World Heritage Site looming in June of this year… Specifically, Kamakura Station would get some aesthetic improvements (paint for the roofs and walls of the East Exit and West Exit station buildings), as well as LED lighting for the underground passage. As mentioned in the previous article a while ago, Kita-Kamakura would get various barrier-free improvements, extended platform canopies, and other minor changes. Total project cost for both stations is ¥163 million.


----------



## quashlo

*Full mobile coverage on Toei Subway coming 2013.03.27*
http://www.sankeibiz.jp/business/news/130326/bsj1303261504004-n1.htm



> 東京都交通局と携帯電話４社は２６日、都営地下鉄全線のトンネル内で、スマートフォンを含む携帯電話が利用できる工事が完了すると発表した。２７日正午から利用できる。これに先立って東京メトロも２１日からほぼ全線で利用できるようになっており、東京の地下鉄は一部を除いて全域でスマホ通信ＯＫとなった。
> 
> 携帯４社はＮＴＴドコモ、ＫＤＤＩ、ソフトバンクモバイル、イーアクセス。東京都交通局と整備を進めてきた。東京都交通局は積極的にトンネル内で携帯電話の電波が使える工事を進めてきており、残すは大江戸線の落合南長崎駅－光が丘駅間となっていた。これにより、大江戸線、浅草線、三田線、新宿線の都営地下鉄10+ 件全線、全区間で電波が通じるようになる。
> 
> 東京都交通局では従来通り車内での通話は控えるよう呼びかけるが、スマホの普及を受け、乗客の利便性に配慮した。東京都交通局は「災害時などで列車が停止した場合でも、情報収集の手段として携帯電話を活用できる」と話している。
> 
> 一方の東京メトロは有楽町線と副都心線の小竹向原－千川駅間だけが連絡線の設置工事を行っているため工事ができず、平成２８年度中まで先送りになるが、他はすべて完了している。このほか私鉄でもこのほど地下化された小田急線の代々木上原－梅ヶ丘間で携帯通信が使えるよう工事が行なわれるなど、携帯・スマホの通信対応が加速している。


----------



## quashlo

*JR East, Odakyū to expand three-company through-services on Chiyoda Line*
http://response.jp/article/2013/03/27/194561.html



> JR東日本と小田急電鉄は3月27日、小田急線と東京メトロ千代田線、JR常磐線各駅停車の3線直通運転に向けた準備を開始すると発表した。東京メトロの車両に加え、JR東日本と小田急も3線を直通できる車両に変えていく。
> 
> 現在の東京メトロ千代田線は、代々木上原駅で小田急線、綾瀬駅でJR常磐線と接続しており、それぞれ相互直通運転を行っている。3線をまたいで運転することが可能な車両は16000系など東京メトロが所有する車両に限られており、小田急の車両は綾瀬駅まで、JRの車両は代々木上原駅までの運転となっている。
> 
> 準備期間は4月から3年程度を予定。JR東日本が所有する千代田線乗り入れ用のE233系2000番台と、小田急が所有する千代田線乗り入れ用の4000形に、3線を走行するための保安装置などを搭載する。これにより、JR東日本のE233系は小田急線に、小田急の4000形は常磐線にそれぞれ乗り入れることが可能となる。
> 
> 千代田線に乗り入れているJR東日本のE233系2000番台（中央）と小田急電鉄の4000形（右）。保安装置などを改造し、E233系は小田急線に、4000形はJR常磐線にも乗り入れできるようにする。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 東京メトロが所有する千代田線用の16000系。小田急線とJR常磐線の乗り入れに対応している。


Hot off the presses…

Official press releases:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2012/20130311.pdf
http://www.odakyu.jp/program/info/data.info/7938_5443062_.pdf

Currently, the Tōkyō Metro Chiyoda Line through-services with both the Odakyū Odawara Line and JR East’s Jōban Local Line. Compared to more complex operations like the Fukutoshin Line, Hanzōmon Line, and Asakusa Line, however, the degree of interlining is more limited in some regards… On the Odakyū side, only a very small handful of trains switch onto the Chiyoda Line at Yoyogi Uehara, with the majority still continuing onto Odakyū’s traditional terminus at Shinjuku. At the JR East end, the Jōban Local Line effectively operates as an extension of the Chiyoda Line, and virtually all trains continue on to Yoyogi Uehara. However, three-company through-services (across JR East, Tōkyō Metro, and Odakyū) are extremely rare—during the midday, there is only 1 tph, a _Tama Express_ between Karakida on the Odakyū Tama Line and Abiko on the Jōban Local Line. In addition, these three-company services are only operated by Tōkyō Metro trains (06 series, 6000 series, and 16000 series). JR East trains can only through-service as far west as Yoyogi Uehara and Odakyū trains only as far east as Ayase.

This latest news should be welcome, though, as JR East and Odakyū have jointly announced that they will retrofit 
and JR East trains across a three-year period starting in April to allow for expanded three-company through-services. The rolling stock targeted in this program will be JR East E233-2000 series and Odakyū 4000 series sets. With all the huzzah about the Fukutoshin Line through-services in the past few weeks, perhaps JR East and Odakyū had a change of heart… :lol:

Action at Yoyogi Uehara.
The video’s been edited, but as can be seen, most of the Chiyoda Line trains terminate at Yoyogi Uehara, and virtually all of them are JR East and Tōkyō Metro trains. There are only two Odakyū 4000 series in the entire video.


----------



## quashlo

*Yurikamome to receive new rolling stock*
http://response.jp/article/2013/03/17/193813.html



> 東京都心の新橋駅と東京臨海副都心を結ぶ東京臨海新交通臨海線（新交通ゆりかもめ）を運営している東京都の第三セクター、ゆりかもめ社は3月15日、新型車両「7300系」を導入すると発表した。これにより、開業以来使用してきた7000系が数年後に全車引退することになる。
> 
> 新交通ゆりかもめの構想は1980年代、臨海部の副都心開発構想とともに浮上。専用走行路に敷設された案内レールによってゴムタイヤ駆動の車両を誘導、自動運転する「Automated Guideway Transit（AGT）」タイプの新交通システムを導入することになり、1988（昭和63）年4月に運営主体となる「東京臨海新交通株式会社（現在の株式会社ゆりかもめ）」が設立された。
> 
> 東京臨海新交通は同年11月、新橋～有明間の軌道事業特許と鉄道事業免許を取得して事業に着手し、1995年11月1日に新橋（当初は仮設駅）～有明間が開業した。路線の愛称名は東京都の都鳥「ユリカモメ」にちなんで「新交通ゆりかもめ」に。そして、開業に合わせて導入された車両が7000系で、全長約8.5mの車両を6両つないだ固定編成が13編成（第1～13編成）用意された。
> 
> 新交通ゆりかもめは1983年に運輸省と建設省が取りまとめた標準規格によって整備されており、7000系も標準規格に基づく車両として製造されたが、臨海部を走行することから塩害対策として軽量ステンレス構造を採用。車体は全体的に丸みを帯びており、眺望を考慮して大型窓を採用するなど、ゆりかもめ以前に開業した標準規格の新交通システムに比べ、やや個性の強い車両であったといえる。
> 
> 新交通ゆりかもめが開業した頃の臨海副都心は、不況の影響もあって企業の入居が進まず、空き地が広がっているような状態だった。しかも、臨海副都心で開催されるはずだった世界都市博覧会（都市博）が、1995年の都知事選で当選した青島幸男知事（当時）によって中止が決まったことから博覧会輸送による収入も期待できず、経営的には最悪なスタートを切った。
> 
> ところが、都市博の中止が大きく報道されたことで臨海副都心の認知度が逆に高まり、開業当初は「空き地の広がる臨海副都心とはどんなところなのか」という物見遊山の客で満員となった。その後も観光施設の充実に伴い新交通ゆりかもめの観光利用が増加したことから、むしろ車両の増備を迫られることになった。
> 
> 開業からわずか2年後の1997年には2次車2編成（第14・15編成）を増備。翌1998年には乗降用ドアをプラグ式から外吊り式に、一部の座席をロングシートにそれぞれ変更した3次車3編成（第16～18編成）が増備され、改良を重ねながら輸送人員の増加に対応した。
> 
> さらに1999年には、制御方式をサイリスタ位相制御からVVVFインバーターを用いたCI制御に変更した7200系が登場。4次車3編成（第21～23編成）が導入され、2001年にも5次車3編成（第24～26編成）が増備されている。2005年には有明～豊洲間が延伸開業し、路線距離の延長による必要編成数の増加から2編成（第27～28編成）が増備された。
> 
> 現在は7000系18編成と7200系8編成の合計26編成で、膨大な数の乗客を運んでいる。2011年度における朝ラッシュ時の混雑率は89%。同じ新交通システム路線の東京都交通局の日暮里・舎人ライナー（143%）や横浜新都市交通の金沢シーサイドライン（114%）よりすいているが、ラッシュ時以外の時間帯も利用者が多く、1日1kmあたりの平均輸送量を示す輸送密度は新交通システム路線最大の約3万8000人を誇っている。
> 
> 開業から間もなく20周年を迎える新交通ゆりかもめは、開業時に導入した7000系の老朽化が課題となっている。このため、今回導入する7300系は輸送量の増加に伴う増備ではなく、初めて既存車両の更新用として製造される。2014年初頭には第1編成が営業運転を開始し、2016年度までの間に7000系と同数の18編成が導入されることから、2016年度末頃には全ての7000系編成が引退することになるだろう。
> 
> 1995年の開業時に導入された7000系1次車（第13編成）。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7000系の編成先頭部。


Completely missed this… Official press release:
http://www.yurikamome.co.jp/core_sys/images/news/00000691/base/003.pdf?1364405084

Over the years, the Yurikamome has gradually received new stock to help cope with increased ridership as Odaiba and the rest of the Tōkyō Bay redevelopment zone have filled out, and currently, there are 18 7000 series sets and 8 7200 series sets. This new 7300 series, however, will be the first new rolling stock for the line built to replace older stock. 

The new 7300 series will feature all-longitudinal seating (yes!!!), increasing passenger capacity by about 10%. While morning rush hour crowding is only 89%—lower than similar AGT systems, including the Nippori–Toneri Liner (143%) and the Kanazawa Seaside Line (114%)—it actually has the highest ridership density among AGTs in Japan (about 38,000 passengers per km). The biggest reason for the current setup with transverse seating is that the line does have some sightseeing value, but the result was an uncomfortable situation for standees. Converting to all-longitudinal seating like a standard commuter train should be a huge improvement.

Other major changes are switching from single-leaf to double-leaf doors, designation of priority seating in all cars, additional of more wheelchair spaces (currently 2 per train, now will be 4 per train), introduction of LCD information screens programmed in four languages (Japanese, English, Simplified Chinese, and Korean), and use of LED lighting.

The first set will begin nighttime testing soon (end of March), followed by daytime testing in the summer. Revenue service will begin in early 2014, with a total of 18 sets (108 cars) entering service by FY2016 to replace all the 7000 series trains.

Render.
Looks pretty similar to the new trains on the Kanazawa Seaside Line.










_Nikkan Baynet_ news feature on the new trains (2013.03.22):


----------



## quashlo

More videos from YouTube user *karibajct*:

Action at Shimo-Kitazawa on the last evening of service at the ground-level station (2013.03.21, 2013.03.22).
Some nice clips at the grade crossings that illustrate the ultimate need for the project in the first place.






Tōyoko Line and Tōjō Line through services (2013.03.16, 2013.03.17, 2013.03.21):






Tōyoko Line and Ikebukuro Line through-services (2013.03.16, 2013.03.17, 2013.03.22):


----------



## quashlo

Clips of the new Fukui Railway F1000 series…
This will enter service in a few days on 2013.03.31.

Delivery by trailer and assembly (2013.03.12):






Recent testing at Fukui Station:


----------



## quashlo

First peak at the new E233-7000 series for the Saikyō Line / Kawagoe Line. :cheers:
First complete set was testing on the Shin’etsu Main Line in Niigata between Niitsu and Hanyūda on 2013.03.26.

As mentioned a long time ago, these won’t have six-door cars, but this should generally be welcome news for regular Saikyō Line riders.

Arriving at Hanyūda:









_Source: http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/akihito3521/_

Video:






The Yokohama Line is also getting E233 series, but if I remember correctly, that order will follow the Saikyō Line order.


----------



## smithrh

*Abandoned rail lines in Tokyo area?*

The other story about abandoning a line reminded me to ask - are there any abandoned lines in the Tokyo area?

In my YouTube journeys, I once saw cab view footage from a train that appeared to be chartered. I'm not at all sure, but it looked to be traveling through some of the Kawasaki industrial area towards Yokohama. 

The track was rusty, and had more weeds than one would typically expect. I would have surmised it was a freight line, but I recall seeing stations (small ones) along the way. No other trains, freight or passenger, were seen the whole time. Travel was slow, and I do remember the track being much more curvy than most lines in Tokyo that I've seen. This journey passed through the basement of a pretty modern building, but there was no station in the building; it ended not shortly after that. 

No, this wasn't the Tsurumi line, but that would be about the right area. 

Looking at Quashlo's map, where I thought this train was was about where the Keihin Bypass line would be. 

Anyways, any ideas on this mystery line, or other abandoned lines in the Tokyo area? I suspect there aren't many...


----------



## 00Zy99

smithrh said:


> The other story about abandoning a line reminded me to ask - are there any abandoned lines in the Tokyo area?
> 
> In my YouTube journeys, I once saw cab view footage from a train that appeared to be chartered. I'm not at all sure, but it looked to be traveling through some of the Kawasaki industrial area towards Yokohama.
> 
> The track was rusty, and had more weeds than one would typically expect. I would have surmised it was a freight line, but I recall seeing stations (small ones) along the way. No other trains, freight or passenger, were seen the whole time. Travel was slow, and I do remember the track being much more curvy than most lines in Tokyo that I've seen. This journey passed through the basement of a pretty modern building, but there was no station in the building; it ended not shortly after that.
> 
> No, this wasn't the Tsurumi line, but that would be about the right area.
> 
> Looking at Quashlo's map, where I thought this train was was about where the Keihin Bypass line would be.
> 
> Anyways, any ideas on this mystery line, or other abandoned lines in the Tokyo area? I suspect there aren't many...


Are you sure Tokyo area?

Do you remember how many tracks?

Electrification?

were stations lit up at all?

JR or private railway?

Landmarks?

Mountains?

Water?

Bridges?

Highways?

anything about the user name or title?

can you find it again?


----------



## quashlo

Plenty of abandoned lines all across Japan... No time to translate, but this page is reasonably thorough, although obviously it doesn’t include things like municipal tram networks, etc.:
http://park7.wakwak.com/~oya-p/index2.html

Abandoned JNR lines:
http://park7.wakwak.com/~oya-p/haisen.html

Abandoned private railway lines:
http://park7.wakwak.com/~oya-p/si.html

Also of potential interest:

Never completed lines:
http://park7.wakwak.com/~oya-p/misei.html

Lines converted to third-sector railways:
http://park7.wakwak.com/~oya-p/tenkan.html

There's also a nice map:
http://park7.wakwak.com/~oya-p/data/map.pdf

Red = abandoned JNR / JR lines
Orange = abandoned private railway lines
Green = never completed lines
Blue = third-sector lines


----------



## pudgym29

*Through-runs*



quashlo said:


> Playing devil's advocate, perhaps they don't really see much need for additional service. Keisei has the lowest ridership out of all of the major private railways in Tōkyō, and on some levels, the Keisei Main Line is the "main line" in name only, as the Oshiage Line carries more trains.
> Compare inbound schedules at Aoto:
> Keisei Main Line for Ueno
> Keisei Oshiage Line for Asakusa Line, Keikyū
> 
> This will only be strengthened with the Asakusa Line bypass. Based only on ridership demand, what might be ideal for the Keisei Main Line is short local runs similar to what the Tōbu Isesaki Line does between Asakusa and Kita-Senju, or perhaps even what Nankai does with the Kōya Line branch to Shiomibashi... Problem with this realistically is that neither Aoto (bi-level design) nor Takasago (at-grade, with crossings) are ideal for turnbacks.


   As far as short-run turnbacks go; perhaps even like what Toei does with Asakusa line trains running *only* between Sengakuji and Nishi-Magome.
Having taken photographs at Sengakuji, Aoto, and Takasago, I respectfully offer that trains are turned back at all of these stations. Keikyū terminates trains at all three. It may be tricky, but it is accomplishable.
I believe the trackwork is there for Ueno-Aoto to run as a shuttle. (I will look through my folders.) But I have to believe Keisei wants to run some trains direct from Ueno to Narita Airport.
A clutch of Keisei Oshiage line trains skip all stops between Oshiage and Aoto each hour already. I wonder if it is necessary to quadruple-track the line.  


quashlo said:


> *JR East, Odakyū to expand three-company through-services on Chiyoda Line*
> http://response.jp/article/2013/03/27/194561.html
> Hot off the presses…
> Official press releases:
> http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2012/20130311.pdf
> http://www.odakyu.jp/program/info/data.info/7938_5443062_.pdf
> 
> Currently, the Tōkyō Metro Chiyoda Line through-services with both the Odakyū Odawara Line and JR East’s Jōban Local Line. Compared to more complex operations like the Fukutoshin Line, Hanzōmon Line, and Asakusa Line, however, the degree of interlining is more limited in some regards. On the Odakyū side, only a very small handful of trains switch onto the Chiyoda Line at Yoyogi Uehara, with the majority still continuing onto Odakyū’s traditional terminus at Shinjuku. At the JR East end, the Jōban Local Line effectively operates as an extension of the Chiyoda Line, and virtually all trains continue on to Yoyogi Uehara. However, three-company through-services (across JR East, Tōkyō Metro, and Odakyū) are extremely rare—during the midday, there is only 1 tph, a _Tama Express_ between Karakida on the Odakyū Tama Line and Abiko on the Jōban Local Line. In addition, these three-company services are only operated by Tōkyō Metro trains (06 series, 6000 series, and 16000 series). JR East trains can only through-service as far west as Yoyogi Uehara and Odakyū trains only as far east as Ayase.
> This latest news should be welcome, though, as JR East and Odakyū have jointly announced that they will retrofit Odakyu and JR East trains across a three-year period starting in April to allow for expanded three-company through-services. The rolling stock targeted in this program will be JR East E233-2000 series and Odakyū 4000 series sets. With all the huzzah about the Fukutoshin Line through-services in the past few weeks, perhaps JR East and Odakyū had a change of heart… :lol:
> 
> Action at Yoyogi Uehara.
> The video’s been edited, but as can be seen, most of the Chiyoda Line trains terminate at Yoyogi Uehara, and virtually all of them are JR East and Tōkyō Metro trains. There are only two Odakyū 4000 series in the entire video.
> {I edited out the video screen}


   Back in May 2009, when I was shooting photos from the platforms at Yoyogi-Uehara station, this was the consist pattern: For each 10 trains, six were JR consists, including the _now-retired JR 203 series_; three were Tokyo Metro consists, including the consist each 30 minutes which through-ran onto the Odakyu Tama line; and one was an Odakyu consist.
For most of the operating day, the Tama Express has two tph.
With the grade crossing being eliminated, perhaps more through-runs can be scheduled. :soon:


----------



## orulz

pudgym29 said:


> As far as short-run turnbacks go; perhaps even like what Toei does with Asakusa line trains running *only* between Sengakuji and Nishi-Magome.
> Having taken photographs at Sengakuji, Aoto, and Takasago, I respectfully offer that trains are turned back at all of these stations. Keikyū terminates trains at all three. It may be tricky, but it is accomplishable.
> I believe the trackwork is there for Ueno-Aoto to run as a shuttle. (I will look through my folders.) But I have to believe Keisei wants to run some trains direct from Ueno to Narita Airport.
> A clutch of Keisei Oshiage line trains skip all stops between Oshiage and Aoto each hour already. I wonder if it is necessary to quadruple-track the line.


Perhaps if quadruple track is not necessary, more passing tracks might do the job. How is the third track at Yahiro used today?


----------



## orulz

quashlo said:


> There's also a nice map:
> http://park7.wakwak.com/~oya-p/data/map.pdf
> 
> Red = abandoned JNR / JR lines
> Orange = abandoned private railway lines
> Green = never completed lines
> Blue = third-sector lines


It really strikes me how ridiculously overbuilt the railways were in Hokkaido, given the population density of the northern reaches I'm not surprised that they had to be abandoned.

Whats with all the abandoned private railways in the Kanazawa and Fukui area. I guess depopulation hit Hokutetsu and Fukutetsu pretty hard.

Of course if you compare with how overbuilt railways were in the US midwest, and how many miles have been abandoned, even Hokkaido looks relatively intact. (Illinois for example)


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū opens first solar plant*
http://mainichi.jp/area/miyazaki/news/20130328ddlk45020428000c.html



> ＪＲ九州グループの初の大規模太陽光発電所「都城太陽光発電所」が都城市栄町に完成し、２７日から発電を始めた。年間で一般家庭５２５世帯分に相当する約２１０万キロワット時を発電し、九州電力に売電する。
> 
> 発電所は、都城駅横の車両基地跡地に建設。敷地約２万１０００平方メートルに太陽光パネル８０５０枚を設置した。総事業費は約８億円。最大発電能力は約２０００キロワットで、同グループの関連会社・九州電気システム（本社・北九州市）が管理・運営し、年間収入８４００万円を見込む。
> 
> この日は同駅駐車場で記念式典があり、関係者ら約４０人が出席。ＪＲ九州の唐池恒二社長や池田宜永都城市長らが同時にボタンを押し、発電を始めた。唐池社長は「発電の分野でも九州地域に貢献していきたい」とあいさつ。河野俊嗣知事は「太陽と緑の国・宮崎の新たなシンボルになってほしい」と述べた。


First day of service was 2013.03.27. This will generate about 2.1 million kWh (enough to power 525 households for one year), and is JR Kyūshū’s first solar plant, built on 21,000 sq m of land at a former railyard at Miyakonojō Station. The 2,000 kW plant comprises 8,050 solar panels. Operation and management of the facility will be handled by a JR Kyūshū group company, generating about ¥84 million in annual revenues.


----------



## quashlo

*Underground mall at Himeji Station reopens*
http://himeji.keizai.biz/headline/868/



> 姫路駅前の再開発に伴い閉鎖されていた地下街（姫路市駅前町）が3月28日、「グランフェスタ」に名称を改めリニューアルオープンした。
> 
> 同地下街の開業は1959（昭和34）年。現在の駅ナカ商業施設にあたる「民衆駅」として建設された旧駅ビル「姫路駅デパート」が、「駅デパート地下名店街」として開いた。運営は、姫路市や地元企業などが出資する「姫路観光交通会館」社で、現在の「姫路駅ビル」社。民衆駅・地下街とも兵庫県内の他都市に先駆けてのオープンだった。
> 
> オープン後の地下街は増改築による拡張を重ね、1983（昭和58）年には「FESTA GARDEN（フェスタガーデン）」に改称。今回のリニューアルでは「GRAND FESTA（グランフェスタ）」に再改称し、市の外郭団体が運営していた地下街で、同地下街と共に閉鎖していた旧「駅東ビル地下ゴールド街」の敷地と合わせ、約7000平方メートル・51店の規模でグランドオープンした。
> 
> 当日は、グランドオープンを祝う式典を9時30分から開催。テープカットを行い地下街への通路が開放されると、待ちかねた市民らが一斉に入店。目当てのテナントを目指した。
> 
> テナントでは、「バーガーキング」や「タリーズコーヒー」をはじめとする姫路初出店の店舗が初々しい笑顔で来店客を迎えたほか、旧地下街の「名物店」だった純喫茶「ヤナギ」や明石焼きの「タコピア」、「御座候」が運営する回転焼きと担々麺、ジャンボギョーザのイートイン店などの復活を喜ぶ声も。暖色系照明の採用やユニバーサルデザインによる案内板の設置などで旧地下街の装いを一新した通路を、思い思いに行き交う来店客らの姿が見られた。
> 
> 「オープンを待ちかねていたところ。新しい店を歓迎するとともに、懐かしい店の再開を応援したい」と来店客の一人・秋武美穂里さん（宍粟市在住）。「新駅ビル『ピオレ』のオープン（4月30日）も待ち遠しい。姫路を訪れる機会が増えそう」と話し、同地下街を含む姫路駅前地区の再開発に期待を寄せた。
> 
> 営業時間は10時～20時（一部店舗では異なる）。詳しくはホームページで確認できる。


Can’t wait for the completion of all the work at Himeji Station… This will be a fantastic station once complete.

Testing of the façade lighting systems at the new station tenant building (Piole Himeji):


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin to redevelop Hanshin Umeda flagship store*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASHD2702G_X20C13A3LDA000/



> 大阪市内で高層オフィスビルの建設が加速しそうだ。阪神百貨店梅田本店が入る「大阪神ビル」は2023年に約190メートルに高層化。オフィスの床面積は10万平方メートルを超す。御堂筋沿いでは高さ規制がなくなり、100メートル超も可能になる方向。いずれも27日の都市計画審議会で承認された。ただ今年もＪＲ大阪駅北側の「うめきた」など計画が目白押しで、供給過剰を指摘する声は根強い。
> 
> 阪急阪神ホールディングス（ＨＤ）は27日、大阪神ビルについて道路を挟んで南側に隣接する新阪急ビルと一体で再開発すると発表した。現在の高さは大阪神ビル、新阪急ビルともに約50メートル。建て替えにより大阪神ビルに当たる北側を約190メートル、新阪急ビルの南側を約85メートルに高層化する。
> 
> オフィスは北側の高層部分、11階から38階に入る。延べ床面積は13万３千平方メートルと、阿倍野の超高層複合ビル「あべのハルカス」のオフィスの２倍強に相当する。
> 
> １フロアの面積は約4500平方メートルと、西日本では最大規模という。一般的に、複数のフロアにまたがってオフィスを構えるより１フロアに集約する方が業務効率を高めやすい。この点は借り手企業を募る際に有利に働くとみられる。
> 
> 阪神百貨店梅田本店は低層部分の地下２階から地上９階に入る。延べ床面積は約10万平方メートルと、現在と同程度。売り場の詳細は今後詰めるが、強みの食品を強化する方針。ビルの建て替え中も営業は継続する。
> 
> このほか約３千平方メートルの会議場も11階部分に設ける。大小のホールや会議室を企業などに貸し出す。災害時には帰宅困難者を受け入れる。
> 
> 大阪神ビルの高層化が可能になったのは、周辺の通路や歩道橋を整備することを条件に容積率の緩和が認められたため。阪神梅田駅の北側にある東西地下道の拡張に取り組む。現在は幅が５メートル程度の部分もあり、15メートルに広げて通りやすくする。
> 
> 大阪市内では高層オフィスビルの新設が相次いでいる。人口が減少するなかで供給過剰との指摘もある。これに対し阪神電気鉄道は「（梅田の一等地という利点を生かし）中長期的には十分勝算がある」とみている。


Hankyū–Hanshin Holdings has just announced that it will redevelop the Dai-Hanshin Building, currently housing the Umeda flagship store of Hanshin Department Stores, into a 190 m tower (257,000 sq m GFA) by 2023. The project will involve redeveloping the 97,00 sq m GFA Dai-Hanshin Building together with the 53,000 sq m GFA Shin-Hankyū Building, both currently a mere 50 m tall and both dating from the early 1960s. The project will include about 133,000 sq m of office on floors 11 through 38 in the highrise portion of the project, providing more than twice the office space of Abeno Harukas. Hanshin Department Stores will remain similar to its current size, occupying about 100,000 sq m GFA in the lowrise portions of the project, between B2F and 9F. A 3,000 sq m conference center will also be included on 11F. Floorplates will be as large as 4,500 sq m, being billed as the largest in all of western Japan. Also included are various improvements to the surrounding area, including expansion of the pedestrian deck within the site and beautification and retrofit of the Shin-Umeda pedestrian bridge. The project has already received preliminary approvals from the Urban Planning Council.

Of course, there is some worry about oversupply of office space, particularly with all the development at Ume-Kita.

Official press release:
http://www.hanshin.co.jp/company/press/pdf/20130327-100.pdf

Render:


----------



## quashlo

*First upgrades complete at JR Zeze Station*
http://www.kyoto-np.co.jp/politics/article/20130328000034



> 大津市馬場２丁目のＪＲ膳所駅の新駅舎と駅前広場などを整備する事業の起工式が２７日、現地で行われた。２０１５年度には橋上化された駅舎が完成し、線路をまたいで南北をつなぐ通路が利用できるようになる。
> 
> 現在の膳所駅はエレベーターなどがなく、バリアフリー化の対応が遅れていたため、市とＪＲ西日本、地元が協議を続け、着工が決まった。
> 
> 事業では駅舎を橋上化し、約８５メートルの連絡通路には北口と南口の両方からエレベーター、エスカレーターで昇降できる。北側の駅前広場（約３５５０平方メートル）は１７年度に完成し、ＪＲ西日本は駅ビル建設を計画している。総事業費は約４４億円。
> 
> 起工式には工事関係者らが出席し、越直美市長が「駅の南北どちら側からも利用しやすい駅を目指したい」と述べた。
> 
> 駅舎を橋上化するＪＲ膳所駅と周辺整備事業の完成予想図


This is on the JR Kyōto Line (Tōkaidō Main Line) in Ōtsu City, and involved the construction of an 8 m wide, 85 m long platform bridge, elevated concourse, and other barrier-free (accessibility) upgrades (elevators, escalators). The 3,550 sq m station plaza (2.5 times current size) at the north side of the station will be finished in FY2017. Total project cost is about ¥4.4 billion. JR West is also considering construction a tenant building at the station, and there are plans to relocate Keihan Zeze Station on the Keihan Ishiyama–Sakamoto Line.


----------



## quashlo

*Shinki Bus begins operating articulated buses*
http://www.kobe-np.co.jp/news/shakai/201304/0005863709.shtml



> 西日本で初めてとなる連節バス「オレンジアロー　連　ＳＡＮＤＡ」の運行が１日、三田市内で始まった。
> 
> 朝夕の通勤通学客の混雑を緩和しようと、神姫バスがＪＲ新三田駅‐関西学院大学神戸三田キャンパス間の直行便など平日の４路線で導入した。
> 
> メルセデス・ベンツ社製で、二つの車体をほろで連結させた全長は約18メートル。通常の路線バスより40人以上多い１１６人の定員となっている。
> 
> 愛称は市民公募で決まった。オレンジの車両に未来へ進む矢（アロー）をイメージし、「連」には地域をつなぐ意味が込められている。
> 
> 同市けやき台の会社員三谷公人さん(54)は通勤のため始発に乗車。「振動が少なく、乗り心地も快適。街で見掛けるだけで楽しい気分になる」と話した。
> 
> 連節バス導入は千葉市、神奈川県藤沢、厚木市、岐阜市、東京都町田市に次いで全国５例目。
> 
> 西日本で初めて運行が始まった連節バス＝１日午前７時46分、三田市けやき台２


These are the first artics in western Japan (fifth in Japan after Chiba City, Fujisawa City / Atsugi City, Gifu City, and Machida City), operated by private bus operator Shinki Bus on routes in Sanda City. First day of service was 2013.04.01. Buses are Mercedes Benz Citaro models.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau considering free fares for young children on weekends, holidays*
http://mainichi.jp/select/news/20130401k0000e040203000c.html



> 大阪市交通局の藤本昌信局長は１日、市内の小学生を対象に、市営地下鉄の運賃を夏休みや週末に限定し、無料にする方針を表明した。地下鉄開業８０年となる今年度中に導入し、バスについても検討する。将来的な利用者増につなげる狙い。
> 
> 現在、地下鉄の運賃は小学生が大人の半額、６歳未満は大人が同伴の場合無料。交通局によると、利用者に占める小学生の割合は約０．８％で、人口減少に伴い、今後年間１％ずつ減るとの試算がある。
> 
> 藤本局長は１日の幹部会議で「小学生は将来の顧客層。まずは地下鉄に親しんでもらわないと先々の不安がある」と話した。夏休みなどの長期休暇や土日祝日に小学生を無料にする案を検討しており、国土交通省近畿運輸局に申請する。無料化による減収は年間１億〜２億円程度を見込む。
> 
> また、市議会で継続審議となった地下鉄・バスを民営化する条例案について、４月中に基本方針案を修正する意向も明らかにした。


The proposal is being considered for both the subway (celebrating its 80th anniversary this fiscal year) and bus services. Young children (under 6 years of age) only comprise 6.68 million passengers annually (0.8% of the subway’s ridership) and are expected to decrease annually at a rate of 1%. While there would be a loss of about ¥700 million in annual fare revenues, part of the justification for the proposal is getting them started young in the hope that they will be “dedicated” transit users when they grow up.


----------



## quashlo

*New Fukui Railway LRV enters service*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/fukui/news/20130331-OYT8T01180.htm



> 福井鉄道の新型車両「Ｆ１０００形」の運行が３１日始まった。福武線（田原町―越前武生）間を毎日３往復する。愛称は「ＦＵＫＵＲＡＭ（ふくらむ）」。公募で、路面電車を意味する英語「トラム（ＴＲＡＭ）」と福井を合わせ、沿線住民の夢が膨らむことを願ったネーミングにした。
> 
> 同鉄道の新型車両の導入は１９６２年以来。乗り降りしやすいよう他の低床車両よりも床を約５センチ低くした。前照灯と室内灯を発光ダイオード（ＬＥＤ）にしたことなどで、他の車両に比べ消費電力を約５０％節約。車輪にゴムを使い揺れや音も少なく、乗り心地が改善したという。３両編成で路面電車としては国内最大の１５５人が乗車できる。
> 
> 越前市府中の越前武生駅で行われた出発式には、鉄道ファンや沿線住民ら約２００人が詰めかけ、写真撮影を楽しんだ。
> 
> 同鉄道の村田治夫社長は「田原町でのえちぜん鉄道との相互乗り入れや、福井駅前の線路延伸も迫っている。新型車両導入をきっかけに、より多くの方に利用してほしい」とあいさつ。同市東幼稚園の園児らの「出発進行」のかけ声で、午前１１時４７分、第１便が１３７人を乗せて出発した。
> 
> 福井鉄道の新車両に乗り込む利用客ら（越前市の越前武生駅で）


A lot of people were out to see the new tram… Scene at Echizen Takefu on the first day of service:


----------



## quashlo

*Komatsu City begins operating EV bus*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/ishikawa/news/20130330-OYT8T01779.htm



> 路線バスとして全国で３か所目となる小松市のＥＶ（電気自動車）バス「宇宙バスこまち」の出発式が３０日、同市安宅新町の県立航空プラザで行われ、黄色のボディーに、宇宙船をイメージしたデザインのバスが市民に見送られて出発した。
> 
> ＥＶバスは、航空プラザを拠点にＪＲ小松駅～小松空港～航空プラザ（約４・５キロ）を１日４・５往復する。運賃は、現在の路線バス空港線と同じ片道２６０円（小学生１３０円）。航空プラザと小松空港周辺を巡る周遊ルートも１日３便運行（運賃は一般１００円、小学生５０円）する。
> 
> 車両購入費は約７８００万円。１回の充電で約３０キロ走行できる。
> 
> 式では和田慎司市長、バスを製造した日野自動車の井上俊紀副社長らがテープカットした。昔懐かしいボンネットバスなども展示され、出発に花を添えた。
> 
> 市によると、ほかにＥＶバスを路線運行しているのは東京都の墨田区と羽村市。


Ceremony was held on 2013.04.30. This is a minor service operating 4-5 roundtrips a day on a 4.5 km route linking JR Komatsu Station, Komatsu Airport, and Airline Plaza (航空プラザ) (fares will be the same as the existing bus service to the airport), plus 3 daily roundtrips on a circulator route around Airline Plaza and the airport. The vehicle cost ¥78 million, and can operate about 30 km on one recharge. Sumida Ward and Hamura City also currently operate EV buses.


----------



## quashlo

*Mie Kōtsū debuts realtime bus locator for Yokkaichi area bus services*
http://response.jp/article/2013/03/31/194880.html



> 三重交通は、4月1日より、四日市地区において、路線バスの位置状況を表示する「バスロケーションシステム」の運用を開始する。
> 
> 「バスロケーションシステム」とは、無線通信やGPSなどを利用して、バスの位置情報をリアルタイムに通知するシステムで、利用客が乗車停留所、降車停留所を携帯電話等に入力することにより、路線バスがどの停留所の間を走行しているかを即時に表示する。
> 
> 鉄道と異なり、バスは道路の混雑や天候により遅れが出るなど、定時性確保が困難なため、この「バスロケーションシステム」は利用客の待ち時間解消に有効だ。
> 
> 利用できる機器はパソコン、携帯電話（スマートフォン）に対応している。


----------



## quashlo

*Meitetsu publishes FY2013 investment plan*
http://response.jp/article/2013/03/30/194823.html



> 名古屋鉄道は、2013年度の設備投資計画をまとめた。
> 
> 2013年度の設備投資額は、鉄道事業での車両更新や旅客安全・運転保安に関する投資を積極的に推進するものの、開発事業における「名古屋クロスコートタ ワー」や「鉄道センタービル」などの大型投資事業が一巡した影響から、全体では2012年度比17％減の113億7600万円を計画する。
> 
> 内訳は鉄道事業が90億円、開発事業が17億76600万円、その他が6億900万円。
> 
> 2013年度の主な投資として、瀬戸線の車両更新を引き続き進めるため、同線専用の通勤型車両4000系車両を16両（4両組成×4編成）を新造する。車両の新造に20億7400万円を投じる。
> 
> 駅改良工事も進める。愛西市が計画する勝幡駅周辺整備に合わせて、下り線の駅舎を新設する。上り線の既設駅舎は建て替えてバリアフリー化する。犬山線・扶桑駅改良工事も実施する。
> 
> 踏切対策用のATS（自動列車停止装置）を津島線・各務原線・小牧線などの34駅に設置するとともに、ホーム転落対策として、列車の乗務員に異常を知らせる列車非常通報装置を豊橋駅、西枇杷島駅、水野駅に設置する。
> 
> GPSシステムを利用して、列車の在線位置・列車番号・組成車両番号・両数などを運転指令室、主要駅で可視化する列車在線表示システムを2013年度から順次導入する。
> 
> また、100系2編成の制御装置をVVVF化し、回生ブレーキを導入することで消費電力を削減するほか、運転士が運転操作不能になった場合、列車を自動的に停止させる運転士異常時列車停止装置を36両に設置する。
> 
> 安全対策の推進と都市計画事業の一環として、4か所で高架化工事を実施する。
> 
> 4000系車両を新造
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 列車在来線表示システムのイメージ


Official press release:
http://www.meitetsu.co.jp/profile/n...eldfile/2013/03/28/release130329ceprogram.pdf

With major land development projects including the Nagoya Cross Court Tower (古屋クロスコートタワー) and the Railway Center Building (鉄道センタービル) having past their peak, Meitetsu’s investments for FY2013 will drop 17% from last year to ¥11.376 billion, including ¥9 billion for the railway business and ¥1.7766 billion for the land development business.

On the railway side, the big elements of the plan:

Introduction four more 4000 series commuter EMU sets (16 cars total) for the Seto Line (¥2.074 billion)
Construction of a new station building for the outbound track and replacement of the existing station building on the inbound track at Shobata Station in Aisai City
Improvement works at Fusō Station on the Inuyama Line;
Introduction of ATS at 34 stations on the Tsushima Line, Kakamigahara Line, and Komaki Line
Completion of a new traffic management system using GPS
Conversion of 2 100 series trains to VVVF inverters and regenerative braking
Continued work on grade-separation projects (elevations) at Chiryū (1.6 km of the Nagoya Main Line and 2.7 km of the Mikawa Line), Kitayama (1.9 km of the Seto Line), Aoyama (1.3 km of the Kōwa Line), and Hotei (1.4 km of the Inuyama Line).
They are also looking to get into the solar power industry by teaming with Central Engineering and Construction (中央設備エンジニアリング) to construct three solar facilities—two will be constructed by Meitetsu on railway-owned land in Kosai City (Shizuoka) and Mihama Town (Aichi), while a third will be constructed by CEC on land owned by Toyohashi Railroad in Shinshiro City (Aichi). The power generated will be provided to Chūbu Electric Power Company.
http://www.nejinews.co.jp/news/business/archive/eid4993.html


----------



## quashlo

*Keihan 3000 series retired*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFK3100T_R30C13A3000000/



> 日本の電車で初めてカラーテレビを搭載した「テレビカー」として人気を博した京阪電気鉄道（大阪市）の旧3000系特急車両が31日、引退を迎え、ラストランに詰めかけた大勢のファンが別れを惜しんだ。
> 
> 旧3000系は1971年にデビュー。車内ではＮＨＫの番組を中心に、高校野球や沿線に多い阪神ファンのためにナイター中継も放送。安全運行を祈る印として翼を広げた白いハトのヘッドマークと、山吹色と赤の車体が愛された。
> 
> 京阪特急の主力だったが後継車両が増え、引退が決定。通常運行を３月10日に終え、31日、ラストランとして中之島（大阪市）―出町柳（京都市）間を特別に仕立てた７両編成が走り抜けた。
> 
> 大阪府の会社員黒田圭一さん（38）は「子どものころから特急と言えばこれ。テレビの必要はなくなったけど、引退は寂しいです」と満席の車両に乗り込んだ。〔共同〕
> 
> 「テレビカー」として人気を博した京阪電気鉄道の旧3000系特急車両がラストラン（31日午後、京都市伏見区）＝共同
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ラストランを終えた京阪電気鉄道の旧3000系特急車両にカメラを向けるファン(31日午後、京都市伏見区)＝共同


This was the first train series in Japan to offer color TVs on board when it debuted in 1971, but the farewell run between Nakanoshima and Demachiyanagi was on 2013.04.31.

Scene at Yodo Station:


----------



## quashlo

*Shibayama Railway to replace 3600 series with 3500 series*
http://response.jp/article/2013/03/30/194822.html



> 芝山鉄道（千葉県芝山町）は3月29日、所属車両を3500形に変更すると発表した。
> 
> 同社は成田国際空港や千葉県などが出資する第三セクターで、1981年に設立。成田空港建設の見返りとして計画された、芝山鉄道線東成田～芝山千代田間2.2kmを運営している。全ての列車が東成田駅で接続している京成線との相互直通運転を行っている。
> 
> 車両については2002年10月27日の開業以来、京成電鉄から3600形8両編成1本（3618編成）を借り入れて対応しているが、4月1日からは所属車両が3500形4両（3537、3538、3539、3540）に変更される。
> 
> 4月1日から芝山鉄道に所属する3500形3537号
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 芝山鉄道は開業以来、京成電鉄から3600形8両編成1本を借り入れていた。塗装が京成所属の3600形と異なる。


This is a tiny third-sector railway operating the small 2.2 km branch line between Higashi-Narita and Shibayama Chiyoda built to appease local residents opposed to the construction of Narita Airport. Since the railway opened in 2002.10.27, it has been operating a single, 8-car 3600 series unit leased from Keisei, but starting 2013.04.01, they will now operate a four-car 3500 series unit.


----------



## quashlo

*New bike parking facility complete at Hiratsuka Station West Exit*
http://news.kanaloco.jp/localnews/article/1303300004/



> 平塚駅西口に整備中だった「駅西口第３駐輪場」（市文化スポーツまちづくり振興財団）が完成し、４月１日から正式に供用開始する。鉄骨造の地上３階建て（約２９７６平方メートル）で、自転車の定期利用２２００台、一時利用２５３台、バイクの一時利用７５台分の収容能力がある。また、レンタサイクル４００台も用意した。自転車定期利用は、まだ空きがあるという。
> 
> 同駐輪場は、平地の駐輪場を立体化することで約２・３倍の収容力とした。２０１２年７月に着工し整備費は約４億３９７０万円。駅周辺では西口第１駐輪場に次いで２番目の規模。
> 
> 照明は発光ダイオード（ＬＥＤ）を使用。屋上に太陽光発電装置を設置し使用電力の一部を供給することで、電気代と二酸化炭素（ＣＯ２）排出量の削減を図った。
> 
> 料金は自転車の定期利用が１カ月２千円、一時利用が１日１回１２０円、バイクの一時利用が１日１回２５０円。
> 
> 問い合わせは、財団総務施設課電話０４６３（３５）８１０８。
> 
> ４月１日から供用開始される平塚駅西口第３駐輪場（正面の建物）


Opening was on 2013.04.01. This is a mega facility (2,200 bike spaces for regular users, 253 bike spaces for one-time users, 75 motorcycle spaces for one-time users, and 400 spaces for rental bikes). A monthly parking pass is ¥2,000.


----------



## quashlo

*Odakyū to build new mixed-use building at East Exit of Ebina Station*
http://news.kanaloco.jp/localnews/article/1303300007/



> 小田急電鉄は２９日、小田急線海老名駅東口に直結して商業・住宅の複合ビルを建設する、と発表した。駅改札口やコンコースから続くペデストリアンデッキと２階部分で接続する。４月２日に着工し、２０１４年１０月オープンを目指す。
> 
> 「仮称・小田急海老名駅東口ビル」は地上１１階建て。敷地は同電鉄所有の約３５００平方メートル。２棟構成で、本棟は１～４階が商業施設（延べ床面積約６４００平方メートル）、５階以上が賃貸住宅（１１９戸、同約５３００平方メートル）となる。商業施設部分は物販、飲食、サービスなどを予定している。駐輪、駐車場棟は４階建て、駐輪台数２５２台、駐車台数１０６台。両棟合計で延べ床面積１万５８００平方メートル。
> 
> 同駅東口側では、マルイファミリー海老名を核とする大型商業施設ビナウォークを小田急電鉄が運営。駅西口側では区画整理事業がスタートしており、三井不動産が１５年１０月に「ららぽーと海老名」（仮称）をオープン予定で、商業集積が進んでいる。小田急電鉄では「ビナウォークや、駅ナカ商業施設の小田急マルシェ海老名と一体の商業エリアを形成し、新たなランドマークを目指す」としている。
> 
> 仮称・小田急海老名駅東口ビルのイメージ


Official press release:
http://www.odakyu.jp/program/info/data.info/7943_5820770_.pdf

This will be an 11-story, 15,900 sq m GFA mixed-use building connected at the second level to the huge pedestrian deck at the East Exit. Occupying about 3,500 sq m of land owned by the railway, the building will house 6,500 sq m of retail on the first four floors and 119 apartments on the upper floors. 

In related news, Tōkyū is opening their new retail development at Musashi Kosugi—branded as Musashi Kosugi Tōkyū Square—today (2013.04.02). This one is a five-story building with 12,000 sq m of retail space, including a gourmet food shop operated by Tōkyū Department Stores, the Nakahara branch of the Kawasaki Municipal Public Library, a maruetsu supermarket, and other tenants. There’s also a new Tōkyū ticketing hall at the station that is directly connected to the 4th floor restaurant zone.

Kanaloco video of the press tour (2013.04.01):


----------



## quashlo

*New Tōkyō Metro CM and mascot character*

The new motto for this fiscal year is “Color your days.”, reference to the 9 lines and 9 colors of the Tōkyō Metro network. The new “mascot character”, replacing Takei Emi (武井咲) from last year, is actress Horikita Maki (堀北真希).

New CM:






Making of the CM:


----------



## quashlo

Not really “news”… Don’t know how a supposedly legitimate newspaper gets away with this, but a funny read nonetheless. “Professor Whack-a-Mole” is awesome… :lol:

Railways get jump on solving IC card dexterity barrier
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...lving-ic-card-dexterity-barrier/#.UVne3zdfZ8E


----------



## orulz

quashlo said:


> Kokubunji Line (7.8 km): 139,467 (feeder line)
> Tamako Line (9.2 km): 81,931 (feeder line)


If Seibu were to shut down the Tamako line, how much of that ridership would, rather than just being lost, switch to the Kokubunji line and the Seibu-en Line instead?


----------



## quashlo

*Japan’s “soft” railway exports*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASDD0102K_R00C13A4000000/



> 海外の鉄道プロジェクトでＪＲや私鉄各社が出資したコンサルタント会社が存在感を高めつつある。事前調査など鉄道計画の上流段階から現地政府などに入り込み、案件の主導権をにぎるソフト型の営業手法はこれまで欧州勢が得意としてきた。日本勢は安全技術などハード型の売り込みに偏りがちだったが、日本流のソフト営業で商機をつかみたい考えだ。
> 
> 「ベトナムで東京メトロのような会社をつくれないか」――。昨年、東京メトロで海外事業を統括する担当者のもとにハノイ市の都市鉄道管理委員会から思わぬ言葉が投げかけられた。ハノイ市で2015年にも開業する都市鉄道で、運営や維持管理を支援してほしいとの内容だった。
> 
> 鉄道が整備されていないベトナムのような新興国は鉄道の運行会社そのものが存在しない。運賃や運行計画、保守、運転士の教育まで、日本の鉄道会社が当然のように担う業務を一から教え込んでいく必要がある。
> 
> 東京メトロがこの案件で手を組んだのは、東日本旅客鉄道（ＪＲ東日本）傘下で海外鉄道案件の現地調査を手がける日本コンサルタンツ（東京・千代田）だ。現地で鉄道の事業化調査をする国際協力機構（ＪＩＣＡ）の発注を受け、２月に両社がプロジェクトチームを設立することで合意した。
> 
> 日本コンサルは２年前、ＪＲや私鉄など10社が出資し日本初の鉄道コンサル企業として設立。海外の鉄道案件の事業化調査によって、開業に必要な資金や輸送力、事業化スキームなどの設計図を日本の鉄道事業者や車両メーカーと共有。日本の鉄道インフラ輸出に不足していたパッケージ型営業の中心を担う。
> 
> 既にベトナムでは京阪電気鉄道も日本コンサルなどと組み、都市鉄道の事業化調査を始めた。日本コンサルがこれまでに海外で調査などを手がけた案件は既に30件以上にのぼる。
> 
> 鉄道の運行実績がない新興国では計画策定に優れたコンサル企業が主導するのが一般的だ。仏アルストムなどビッグスリーと呼ばれる欧州メーカーは傘下にこうしたコンサル企業を抱え、インドなど新興国の案件で総合力を発揮している。
> 
> 「事前調査が受注を保証するわけではない」（国土交通省幹部）が、基本設計で優位に立つ意義は大きい。信号などの規格決定で主導権を握ることも可能だからだ。
> 
> 「新興国で存在感を示したい」。日本コンサルの田中正典社長は強調する。世界屈指の安全技術を誇りながら、日本の鉄道は海外展開で後れをとってきた。背景にあるのが日本の特殊な業界構造だ。日本の車両設計や保守サービスを担うのはＪＲだが欧州勢は独シーメンスなど総合力を持つメーカーが市場を席巻する。
> 
> 一方で複数の路線が乗り入れる首都圏をはじめとする広大な鉄道網を、一括したシステムで管理できるＪＲなど鉄道会社の運行ノウハウは、路線拡張が見込まれる新興国でこそ必要となる。鉄道事業者が海外進出の旗振り役を担えば日系メーカーのチャンスも広がる。鉄道会社を主体にできたコンサル企業だからこその強みが生かせる。
> 
> たとえば日本コンサルが運行会社設立を支援するベトナムの３路線。日本、中国、フランスとそれぞれ異なる３カ国が建設を支援していたために架線や信号などの仕様が統一されず、運行コストの増加が懸念されている。日本式の運行ノウハウを輸出できれば、今後開業する路線の建設受注で日本メーカーが優位に立てる可能性も出てくる。
> 
> 日本コンサルは昨年から出資母体である鉄道10社から運転士などを募集。ハノイ市とエジプト・カイロに24人を派遣し、現地でコンサル業務の研修をする取り組みも始めた。日本が強い車両技術や運行管理システムなどの輸出をサポートするだけでなく「現地で鉄道運営に精通した人材を育てていく」（田中社長）のが狙いという。
> 
> 政治的な交渉力が行方を左右しやすい海外の鉄道プロジェクトだが、こうした地道な種まきが将来の受注の果実を増やすことは言うまでもない。ハードへの投資余力がない新興国市場では特にソフトの重要性が求められている。日の丸コンサルの活躍の場は広がりそうだ。
> 
> 新興国では人口増加を受けて地下鉄などの整備が急がれている(インド・デリーの地下鉄、写真提供：久野真一／ＪＩＣＡ）


----------



## quashlo

No idea... That area is such a mess of lines (junction of Haijima Line and Shinjuku Line) plus three smaller feeders woven in), it’s probably impossible to know for sure. There’s actually also a Musashino Line station in there as well (Shin-Kodaira)—sort of gets lost in everything. Chiryū (Meitetsu) and Yamato Yagi (Kintetsu) are pretty complex, but this is like a whole other level.

Here are daily entries and exits at each station for each line:

*Kokubunji Line*
Kokubunji: 75,385
Koigakubo: 10,923
Takanodai: 25,923
Ogawa: 14,486 (+21,636 transferring with Haijima Line)
Higashi-Murayama: 12,750 (+41,053 transferring with the Shinjuku Line, +844 transferring with the Seibu-en Line)

*Tamako Line*
Kokubunji: 36,671
Hitotsubashi Gakuen: 19,546
Ōme Kaidō: 6,959
Hagiyama: 3,517 (+26,411 transferring with the Haijima Line)
Yasaka: 5,261
Musashi Yamato: 7,183
Seibu Yūenchi: 2,794

The ridership really isn’t that bad, especially the Kokubunji Line… If Seibu were to start from scratch now, then this part of their network would probably look a lot simpler—probably just the Shinjuku Line, Haijima Line, and a connection to the amusement park. But the infrastructure’s already there, and they’re already taking some perfectly logical measures to streamline the service a bit (converting Tamako Line to one-man operations, etc.).


----------



## quashlo

*Japan’s “soft” railway exports*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASDD0102K_R00C13A4000000/



> 海外の鉄道プロジェクトでＪＲや私鉄各社が出資したコンサルタント会社が存在感を高めつつある。事前調査など鉄道計画の上流段階から現地政府などに入り込み、案件の主導権をにぎるソフト型の営業手法はこれまで欧州勢が得意としてきた。日本勢は安全技術などハード型の売り込みに偏りがちだったが、日本流のソフト営業で商機をつかみたい考えだ。
> 
> 「ベトナムで東京メトロのような会社をつくれないか」――。昨年、東京メトロで海外事業を統括する担当者のもとにハノイ市の都市鉄道管理委員会から思わぬ言葉が投げかけられた。ハノイ市で2015年にも開業する都市鉄道で、運営や維持管理を支援してほしいとの内容だった。
> 
> 鉄道が整備されていないベトナムのような新興国は鉄道の運行会社そのものが存在しない。運賃や運行計画、保守、運転士の教育まで、日本の鉄道会社が当然のように担う業務を一から教え込んでいく必要がある。
> 
> 東京メトロがこの案件で手を組んだのは、東日本旅客鉄道（ＪＲ東日本）傘下で海外鉄道案件の現地調査を手がける日本コンサルタンツ（東京・千代田）だ。現地で鉄道の事業化調査をする国際協力機構（ＪＩＣＡ）の発注を受け、２月に両社がプロジェクトチームを設立することで合意した。
> 
> 日本コンサルは２年前、ＪＲや私鉄など10社が出資し日本初の鉄道コンサル企業として設立。海外の鉄道案件の事業化調査によって、開業に必要な資金や輸送力、事業化スキームなどの設計図を日本の鉄道事業者や車両メーカーと共有。日本の鉄道インフラ輸出に不足していたパッケージ型営業の中心を担う。
> 
> 既にベトナムでは京阪電気鉄道も日本コンサルなどと組み、都市鉄道の事業化調査を始めた。日本コンサルがこれまでに海外で調査などを手がけた案件は既に30件以上にのぼる。
> 
> 鉄道の運行実績がない新興国では計画策定に優れたコンサル企業が主導するのが一般的だ。仏アルストムなどビッグスリーと呼ばれる欧州メーカーは傘下にこうしたコンサル企業を抱え、インドなど新興国の案件で総合力を発揮している。
> 
> 「事前調査が受注を保証するわけではない」（国土交通省幹部）が、基本設計で優位に立つ意義は大きい。信号などの規格決定で主導権を握ることも可能だからだ。
> 
> 「新興国で存在感を示したい」。日本コンサルの田中正典社長は強調する。世界屈指の安全技術を誇りながら、日本の鉄道は海外展開で後れをとってきた。背景にあるのが日本の特殊な業界構造だ。日本の車両設計や保守サービスを担うのはＪＲだが欧州勢は独シーメンスなど総合力を持つメーカーが市場を席巻する。
> 
> 一方で複数の路線が乗り入れる首都圏をはじめとする広大な鉄道網を、一括したシステムで管理できるＪＲなど鉄道会社の運行ノウハウは、路線拡張が見込まれる新興国でこそ必要となる。鉄道事業者が海外進出の旗振り役を担えば日系メーカーのチャンスも広がる。鉄道会社を主体にできたコンサル企業だからこその強みが生かせる。
> 
> たとえば日本コンサルが運行会社設立を支援するベトナムの３路線。日本、中国、フランスとそれぞれ異なる３カ国が建設を支援していたために架線や信号などの仕様が統一されず、運行コストの増加が懸念されている。日本式の運行ノウハウを輸出できれば、今後開業する路線の建設受注で日本メーカーが優位に立てる可能性も出てくる。
> 
> 日本コンサルは昨年から出資母体である鉄道10社から運転士などを募集。ハノイ市とエジプト・カイロに24人を派遣し、現地でコンサル業務の研修をする取り組みも始めた。日本が強い車両技術や運行管理システムなどの輸出をサポートするだけでなく「現地で鉄道運営に精通した人材を育てていく」（田中社長）のが狙いという。
> 
> 政治的な交渉力が行方を左右しやすい海外の鉄道プロジェクトだが、こうした地道な種まきが将来の受注の果実を増やすことは言うまでもない。ハードへの投資余力がない新興国市場では特にソフトの重要性が求められている。日の丸コンサルの活躍の場は広がりそうだ。
> 
> 新興国では人口増加を受けて地下鉄などの整備が急がれている(インド・デリーの地下鉄、写真提供：久野真一／ＪＩＣＡ）


----------



## quashlo

*Tottori restructures, expands city-center shuttles*
http://mainichi.jp/area/tottori/news/20130402ddlk31040454000c.html



> 鳥取市の中心市街地を１００円均一で運行している循環バス「くる梨」の路線が１日、再編され、新設された緑コースの運行が始まった。同日朝にはＪＲ鳥取駅前で記念式典が開かれ、緑コースの第１便は竹内功市長らを乗せ、出発した。
> 
> 緑コースは、鳥取駅バスターミナルを２０分おきに出発。▽太平線▽智頭街道▽鳥取城跡▽若桜街道▽鳥取駅南−−を経由し、バスターミナルに戻る。車両の両側面には、９月２１日から同市の湖山池公園などで開催する全国都市緑化とっとりフェアをＰＲするラッピングが施されている。緑コース新設に伴い、従来の青コースのルートも一部変更。緑コースに入った駅南周辺のルートを廃止し、▽玄好町▽材木町▽相生町▽西町５−−の各地域をルートに追加した。
> 
> 路線の再編を機にサービスも向上。１カ月定期券を従来の３９００円から３０００円に引き下げ、新たにくる梨専用の回数券（１１枚１０００円）も販売した。障害者用回数券（１１枚５００円）も発行される。また、Ｅｄｙ（エディ）、ＷＡＯＮ（ワオン）、ｉＤ（アイディ）、クイックペイの４種類の電子マネーで支払いが可能になった。こうした取り組みで、同市は１１年度の３０万１８９６人より多い年間４１万人の利用者を目指す。
> 
> 式典で、竹内市長は「３コースになることで中心市街地の移動の利便性がさらに高まり、回遊性が向上します。今後も多くのご利用お願いします」とあいさつ。テープカットの後、緑化フェアのマスコット「花トリピー」らがバスを見送った。


Thinking of going to Tottori… Perhaps I’ll get a chance to use this. Every 20 minutes is pretty good.


----------



## quashlo

*New passage opens at Miyoshi Station*
http://www.chugoku-np.co.jp/News/Tn201304020220.html



> 三次市十日市南のＪＲ三次駅で３月３１日、芸備線をまたいで駅の南北にある地域をつなぐ長さ約６０メートルの通路が開通した。
> 
> 地元の十日市自治連合会が朝、南側の広場で開通式を開き、くす玉割りやテープカットで完成を祝った後、参加者約１００人が渡り初めをした。高木正道会長（６６）が「生活道としてだけでなく、十日市の観光にも役立つ」とあいさつした。
> 
> 通路は市がＪＲ西日本に委託して昨年１月から整備し、事業費は約６億円。地上から高さ８メートル余りの位置を通り、利用者は階段や１５人乗りエレベーターで上がり降りする。自転車も渡ることができ、２４時間利用できる。市は１日延べ５００人以上の利用を見込む。
> 
> 三次駅構内には２００６年まで南北をつなぐ陸上の通路があったが、ＪＲ西日本が安全上の理由で閉鎖。住民はそれから、約２００メートル西の踏切などで南北を行き来していた。
> 
> テープカットし、通路の完成を祝う関係者


Part of the access improvements for Hiroshima Airport…


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka City residents lament loss of “red” minibus routes*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/osaka/news/20130401-OYT8T00031.htm



> 大阪市のコミュニティーバス「赤バス」の運行が３１日、終了した。２５人乗りの小型バスで一般の市バスが走らない地域にも入り、運賃は通常の半分の一律１００円。２０００年のスタート時からお年寄りらに活用されてきたが、利用者数が低迷し、橋下市長が目指す市バス事業の民営化に向け、全２９路線中、２６路線が廃止される。このうち６路線は代替策も行われず、市民の足への影響を懸念する声が漏れている。（冬木晶）
> 
> ■運行ラスト日
> 
> 通天閣や浪速区役所など、区を一巡する浪速ループ。運行最終日の午後、住宅が立ち並ぶ浪速西三丁目から赤バスに乗り、南海難波駅を目指した。
> 
> ２５人乗りのバスは座席が約１５席あり、５席ほどが埋まっていた。途中のバス停でお年寄りや子どもらが乗り込み、ほぼ満席に。約３０分で同駅前に着き、半数ほどが降りた。電車と違って、目的地の目の前まで乗り換えなしで運んでくれる。
> 
> 同区の会社員男性（４６）は、妻（３６）と２歳の長男と一緒に、「最後の記念」と赤バスに乗った。「妊娠中の妻が区役所や病院に通う貴重な足だった。一方的な廃止は不便になるし、かわいらしい赤い車体で子どもが好きだっただけに残念」と表情を曇らせた。
> 
> ■各区で協議
> 
> １４年４月にバス事業を民間譲渡する民営化方針を打ち出している市は昨年６月、不採算の一般バスと赤バスの計７０路線を今春に廃止・再編する案を表明。一般バスは１年存続することになったものの、赤バスは大半が今年３月末で廃止に。１営業キロ・メートルあたりの目標乗客数２・２人を上回る天王寺、東淀川、平野区内の３路線は存続されるが、一般バスと同じ２００円に値上げされる。
> 
> 廃止される２６路線の代替策は各区の判断に委ねられ、公募区長が中心となって協議。城東区や淀川区では、約１０人乗りのジャンボタクシーや小型バスの運行を民間事業者に委託するなどして、高齢者らの足を守る代替策を実施。２路線が廃止される東住吉区は、区がサポートするタクシー会社が採算の取れる路線に見直し、運行を引き継ぐ。
> 
> 一方、北、福島、浪速、生野、住吉の５区計６路線は、４月からの代替サービス実施を見送った。「地下鉄やＪＲなどの交通網が充実しており、影響が出る範囲が限られている」などとしている。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ３１日で廃止された赤バス。最終日も市民らが利用していた（大阪市内で）


There will be no replacement service for six of the routes… The rest will have some sort of backup plan.


----------



## quashlo

*New bus terminal completed in Taiwa Town*
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2013/04/20130401t15004.htm



> 宮城県大和町の交通の要となる新バスターミナルの利用が１日、始まる。路線バスや高速バスの発着点となり、相次ぐ企業立地で増加する住民の利便性向上と、公共交通の利用に伴う渋滞緩和や二酸化炭素の削減につなげる。
> ターミナルは町が役場北側の７２００平方メートルに整備し、総事業費は４億２８００万円。バス乗降場４カ所、タクシー乗降場２カ所、バス待機場２カ所のほか、無料駐車場１００台分、駐輪場６８台分を備える。
> 平日の発着数は１日約７０便。町と仙台市地下鉄泉中央駅、泉区鶴が丘を結ぶ路線バスが発着するほか、ＪＲ仙台駅、東京行きの高速バスが寄る。仙台市内の私立高４校のスクールバスや大和町と大郷、富谷、大衡３町村の住民バスも利用する。
> 利用開始に先立ち、現地で３１日に開所式があり、浅野元町長が「愛着を持ってもらえる施設にしたい」とあいさつ。約６０人が出席し、テープカットをして開設を祝った。
> 大和町内には鉄道がなく、立地企業の増加などで国道４号を中心に交通量が増している。町は仙台市方面に通う町民らにターミナルで乗用車からバスに乗り換える「エコ通勤」を促し、朝夕の交通渋滞緩和を目指す。
> 
> 新設されたバスターミナル


----------



## quashlo

*Hankyū, local commercial association at odds over renaming Kawaramachi Station*
http://www.kyoto-np.co.jp/economy/article/20130406000040



> 阪急電鉄の河原町駅（京都市下京区）の駅名変更をめぐり、関係者の思いが平行線をたどっている。阪急側は観光客に分かりやすい「京都河原町」に改めたい意向を地元に示しているが、四条繁栄会商店街振興組合は、京都の中心商業地で愛着もある「四条河原町」がふさわしいと主張。新駅名の終着点は見えてこない。
> 
> 河原町駅は、１９６３年の開業時からこの名称。京都線の終点として国内外の観光客や市民が利用しており、乗降客数は平日で１日平均約６万５千人。京都府内では烏丸駅に次いで２番目に多い。
> 
> 阪急は京都線の長岡天神－大山崎駅間に２０１３年度下期に西山天王山駅を開業する予定で、「開業に合わせた駅名変更が、タイミングとしては一つの候補」（広報部）との考えだ。大宮駅は四条大宮駅に、烏丸駅は四条烏丸駅に変更することも検討している。
> 
> 阪急は河原町の駅名変更に関して「地元にいろいろなご意見があるのは承知している」（同）とした上で、「駅がどこの都市にあるのか、海外の方を含め利用客の立場でロケーションがより分かりやすい駅名にする方向で検討している」（同）と説明する。
> 
> これに対し、四条通沿いの商店主らでつくる四条繁栄会商店街振興組合は３月の定例理事会において、地元の総意として「四条河原町」を推すことを決議した。５日に開いた４月定例理事会では、阪急に文書で要望するとともに、市民から意見を募ることも決めた。
> 
> 同組合の堀部素弘理事長は、京都河原町駅について「京都駅と紛らわしく逆に混乱を招く」と懸念を示し、「四条大宮駅、四条烏丸駅に習って『四条河原町』に変更するのが自然。京都の繁華街の代名詞でもあり、市民にとっても愛着やなじみが深い」と訴える。
> 
> 一方、近隣商店街では意見が拮抗（きっこう）しており、ある役員は「双方ともに一理あり難しい問題」と指摘。その上で「駅名も大事だが、交通システムの向上など利便性を図る方が利用者にはメリットが大きいのでは」と話す。
> 
> 京都市の堀池雅彦交通政策監は「最終的には鉄道事業者が決めるのが原則。ただ、駅は不特定多数の人が利用する公共性の高い場所だけに地元の思いも十分に受け止め、話し合いで解決してほしい」としている。
> 
> 駅名変更をめぐって意見が分かれている阪急河原町駅（京都市下京区）


A follow-up to the proposal to rename the Kyōto-end terminus of the Hankyū Kyōto Line, currently known simply as “Kawaramachi Station”… Hankyū reiterates they want to rename it “Kyōto Kawaramachi”, but the local commercial association (四条繁栄会商店街振興組合) wants it to be renamed “Shijō Kawaramachi”. 

Since opening in 1963 when the line was extended from the original terminus at Ōmiya, the station has been known simply as “Kawaramachi”. Kawaramachi is used by many tourists (it’s got a much more central location than JR Kyōto Station), and it has the highest ridership of any Hankyū station in Kyōto Prefecture, at 65,000 daily entries and exits (after Karasuma). “Kyōto Kawaramachi” would probably be easiest to understand for tourists, particularly those from outside Japan, although the neighborhood around the terminus has traditionally been known as “Shijō Kawaramachi”, so the commercial association’s preferred option does have some merit.

Part of the problem is that there are so many operators within the center of the city, and they all have their own methodologies for station naming. Kyōto has a fairly well-developed street grid pattern featuring a lot of named streets (not very common in most Japanese cities), so some station names reflect the names of the two intersection roads (e.g., “Karasuma–Oike” and “Nishi-Ōji–Sanjō” on the Kyōto Municipal Subway Tōzai Line”). This isn’t always the case, though, and in many cases, the station will just be named for the crossing road (not the road carrying the rail line), such as “Karasuma” on the Hankyū Kyōto Line. Keihan adopted a similar scheme based strictly on the intersecting east-west roads at their stations (“Shichijō”, “Gojō”, “Shijō”, and “Sanjō”), although they improved this somewhat a few years ago when the Nakanoshima Line opened by adding references to popular nearby landmarks (“Kiyomizu Gojō”, “Gion Shijō”, etc.). 

There’s still lots of room for improvement, though …

Co-located stations have completely different names. For example, “Karasuma” on the Hankyū Kyōto Line and “Shijō” on the Kyōto Municipal Subway Karasuma Line. Really, they probably should just rename both stations to “Karasuma Shijō”.
Co-located stations have somewhat similar names. “Sanjo” on the Keihan Main Line, but “Sanjō Keihan” on the Kyōto Municipal Subway Tōzai Line.
Co-located stations have similar, but slightly different pronunciations, such as “Saiin” on the Hankyū Kyōto Line and “Sai” on the Keifuku Electric Railroad. The original name of the area many centuries ago was “Sai”, although it’s now more common to call it “Saiin”, in line with the common pronunciations for the characters (西院).
Stations not co-located have the same name. Both Hankyū and Keifuku have an “Arashiyama” station. JR has one as well, but they call their “Saga Arashiyama”.
The situation with the Keihan Uji Line and JR Nara Line in the southern part of the city in Fushimi Ward and into Uji City is also really bad, although some of this is just the typical situation between JR and a parallel private railway choosing to use the same station name.


----------



## quashlo

*Name finalized for new station on Kōnan Railway*
http://www.hokkaido-np.co.jp/news/aomori/455527.html



> 田舎館村と弘南鉄道は5日、同村の道の駅いなかだて「弥生の里」内にある田んぼアート第2会場近くへの新駅設置について協定を結んだ。駅20+ 件名を「田んぼアート駅」にすることや、村が設置費用を全額負担することなどが正式に決まった。同鉄道は4月中旬にも着工、8月1日開業を目指す。村は駅開業に合わせ、8月1日から、役場前の第1会場と第2会場を結ぶ無料の「シャトルワゴン車」運行を計画している。
> 
> 同鉄道が3月、新駅20+ 件設置の事業基本計画と鉄道施設の変更について国交省東北運輸局から認可を受けたことに伴い、村担当者が5日、平川市の同鉄道本社を訪れ、協定書を取り交わした。
> 
> 同鉄道によると、田んぼアート駅新設の総費用は約3120万円。工事費のほか、時刻表の修正費など全額を田舎館村が負担する。
> 
> 新駅は田舎館駅から弘前駅方向へ約500メートルの大曲踏切南東側。無人駅で、長さ45メートル、幅3メートルのコンクリート製のホームを造り、屋根付き待合室を設置する。
> 
> 新駅20+ 件の使用期間は毎年11月末までとし、来年度以降は4月1日からとする予定。停車するのは、黒石発が午前8時50分から午後5時20分まで、弘前発が午前8時半から午後5時までの各15本を想定している。
> 
> 一方、村が運行を目指す無料シャトルワゴン車は10人乗りで、1日14往復する予定。
> 
> 田舎館村企画観光課の福士勝課長（左）から協定書を受け取る弘南鉄道の菊池信雄取締役専務


This is a small, local line in the Hirosaki area of Aomori Prefecture. A new station will be constructed on the line in Inakadata Village. Work will begin in mid-April, with an opening on August 1. They’ve now selected a name (“Tanbo Art”), referring to cropfield art.

Total project cost is approx. ¥31.2 million, to be funded entirely by the village. The station will be located on the southeast side of the Ōmagari crossing, which is about 400 m from Inakadate Station in the Hirosaki direction. The station will be unstaffed and consist of a single 45 m long, 3 m wide concrete platform with canopy and waiting room. A total of 30 trains will stop at the station (15 in each direction).

Like many of these types of railways in Japan, the Kōnan Railway fleet consists entirely of former commuter EMUs from the larger metropolitan areas. Kōnan’s trains are all ex-Tōkyū cars.
Inside a 6000 series on the Ōwani Line (2011.10.15):


----------



## quashlo

*Utsunomiya City revises estimate for east segment of LRT project*
http://www.shimotsuke.co.jp/town/region/central/utsunomiya/news/20130405/1016925



> 宇都宮市がＪＲ宇都宮駅の東部約12キロ区間で先行整備を目指す次世代型路面電車（ＬＲＴ）の概算事業費が、同区間で約２６０億円に上ることが５日までに同市の試算で分かった。車両の購入、車やバスなどからの乗り換えを可能とする「トランジットセンター」整備費などを含み、国の補助を最大で見込んだ場合、約半分が県と市の負担としている。同市は「今回の試算をもとに具体的な議論を進めていきたい」としている。
> 
> 市の計画概要によると、事業費内訳は軌道整備などに１４３億円、車庫などの建設で26億円、信号整備に48億円、３カ所を想定するトランジットセンターは18億円。車両は２両で１編成とし計10編成を購入する計画で、25億円と見積もった。
> 
> 需要予測は１日当たり約１万３７００人。運賃など年間収入は約６億４千万円に対し、運転士の人件費などを含む支出は約６億３千万円と試算した。
> 
> 単年度で収入が支出をわずかに上回るが、市ＬＲＴ整備推進室は「安定的運営には積極的な需要喚起が必要」とみている。
> 
> ＬＲＴの運行頻度はピーク時で１時間当たり６本、オフピークで同４本。ＪＲ宇都宮駅から清原地区のテクノポリスセンターまでの想定ルート（約12キロ）に15カ所の停留場を整備し、所要時間は約31分としている。


As announced previously, the city will prioritize the 12 km segment of the proposed LRT line east of JR Utsunomiya Station, but it has now been revealed that the estimated capital cost for the initial segment has been revised up to ¥26 billion, including costs for new “transit centers” to link buses and the new LRT line. Tochigi Prefecture and the municipal government will be responsible for around half of this cost, assuming they can maximize established funding structures from the national government.

Specifically, the estimated cost includes ¥14.3 billion for trackwork, ¥2.6 billion for a railyard, ¥4.8 billion for signaling, and ¥1.8 billion for three new transit centers. Rolling stock would involve ten 2-car trains for a total of ¥2.5 billion. Daily forecasted ridership is 13,700, and the line would just generate an operating surplus (¥640 million in annual revenues versus ¥630 million in annual expenses). Service plan would be 6 tph peak, 4 tph off-peak. A total of 15 stops would be constructed on the 12 km route to Technopolis Center in the Kiyohara district of the city. Travel time would be about 31 minutes end-to-end.


----------



## quashlo

*Cerberus revises target stake in Seibu upward*
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...s-plans-45-seibu-holdings-stake/#.UV-4JMoV8fw



> U.S. private equity fund Cerberus Capital Management LP said Friday it aims to raise its stake in Seibu Holdings Inc. to nearly 45 percent in an apparent bid to take the initiative in managing the railway and hotel operator.
> 
> Cerberus, already the largest shareholder in Seibu Holdings, has made a tender offer to boost its stake from the present 32 percent. Initially, it had planned to acquire 36.44 percent of the company, but the investment firm revised the target to 44.67 percent.
> 
> The fund, however, denied any intention of making Seibu Holdings a subsidiary. The deadline for the tender offer, originally set for April 23, will be extended to May 17, it added.
> 
> The U.S. firm will also nominate a total of eight candidates as new Seibu board members, and has already recommended Hirofumi Gomi, former commissioner of the Financial Services Agency. Cerberus has also proposed executives including former U.S. Vice President Dan Quayle and former U.S. Treasury Secretary John Snow, for Seibu’s board.
> 
> Former Japan Post President Masaharu Ikuta, who was nominated as a candidate for the Seibu board by Cerberus, has declined to assume the position.
> 
> Cerberus has been at odds with the operator of Seibu Railway Co. over a plan to relist on the Tokyo Stock Exchange, fearing the offering price will be set at a level the U.S. fund sees as unreasonably low if it were to go public now. Seibu Holdings, which has been pursuing reforms to once more become a publicly traded company, was established after Seibu Railway’s delisting from the TSE in 2004 for falsifying financial statements.
> 
> On Wednesday, the group said former Seibu hotel and railway group leader Yoshiaki Tsutsumi is opposed to the Cerberus tender offer. Tsutsumi, who has retired from the Seibu group management over an accounting fraud scandal, has a major stake in NW Corp., the second-largest owner of Seibu Holdings, with a stake of slightly less than 15 percent.
> 
> Tsutsumi’s opposition to the tender offer is expected to make it difficult for Cerberus to acquire any Seibu Holdings shares from NW. Seibu Holdings’ present management team has already raised opposition to the tender offer. The Development Bank of Japan and Norinchukin Bank, the third- and fourth-largest shareholders in Seibu Holdings, are also expected to reject the Cerberus tender offer.
> 
> Given the presence of individual shareholders willing to sell Seibu Holdings shares, however, the bid is expected to succeed, a securities industry source said before Cerberus raised its stakes target above 44 percent.
> 
> Separately Thursday, four mayors in Saitama Prefecture submitted a petition to Seibu Holdings asking it to refrain from closing the unprofitable Seibu Chichibu Line or selling the Seibu Lions baseball team. Last October, Cerberus proposed that Seibu consider such options, according to Seibu Holdings President Takashi Goto. Cerberus has denied making such a suggestion.
> 
> “We will not yield to any kind of outside pressure,” said Seibu Railway President Hisashi Wakabayashi. “We will do our utmost to maintain (the railway).”
> 
> Tokorozawa Mayor Masato Fujisawa criticized the Cerberus move, saying that as railways are public transportation, their operation should not be judged based on short-term benefits of stockholders. The three other mayors are from the cities of Hanno, Sayama and Iruma.
> 
> “We, the four cities along the railway, have been trying to develop the area with Seibu Raiway. (The Cerberus move) will block that,” Fujisawa said.


ANN news report (2013.04.05):


----------



## Campanusfelix

渋谷の駅で　私の心　が　あります！
この場をミス！


----------



## 00Zy99

Shibuya Station there my heart! Miss this opportunity!

very funny-now post a better translation

(btw, I've already reported you)


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin focus on community needs in reuse of land underneath viaduct*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASHD25035_X20C13A3LDA000/



> 大阪と神戸を結ぶ阪神電気鉄道は約90％が高架か地下を走り、その比率は関西の主要な私鉄で群を抜いて高い。高架下の空きスペースは大事な「資源」。地元飲食店を呼び込み、地域活性化につなげるプロジェクトが始まった。その名は「ソダッテ阪神沿線　新在家編」。2013年５月に全面開業する。
> 
> ■小口投資を活用
> 
> 新在家駅の高架下で５月、飲食店が開業する予定だ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> プロジェクトの舞台は神戸市東部の新在家駅。神戸製鋼所のお膝元で、高架下には立ち飲み屋などが並び、夜はにぎわう。阪神大震災以降は工場減少で空き店舗も出たが、マンション建設が相次ぎ11年の乗降客数は05年に比べ14％増えた。
> 
> 募集したのは34～97平方メートルの８区画。10年以上空き屋になっていたので、地域住民から１万円単位で小口投資を募り出店者を応援する。出資が多ければ１店当たり500万円程度を開業資金として調達できる。投資ファンドのミュージックセキュリティーズ（東京・千代田）と組んだ。
> 
> 阪神電鉄経営企画室の石原敏孝（47）は「地元愛のある場所柄、地域に根差した仕掛けができないかと考えていた」と話す。そんな時に出合ったのが、全国各地で町おこしを支援しているミュージックセキュリティーズだった。店の収益に連動して分配金が支払われ、出資者には店舗の優待券など特典も付く。
> 
> 近隣のお好み焼き店などが名乗りを上げ、このほど６店決まった。その１つが神戸や大阪でイタリア料理店を運営するオベーションプラス（神戸市）。ピザやパスタの家族向け新業態店「イル・コナモン」を開業する。
> 
> ■野菜工場運営も
> 
> 「お世話になった街だから、お返しをしたかった」。社長の梅村雄士（34）は話す。熊本県から神戸市の大学に進学して以来、神戸に住んでいる。新在家駅も今の自宅から徒歩圏だ。
> 
> イル・コナモンはキッズスペースをつくり、子供連れが気軽に来店できるようにする。２カ月に１回程度、料理教室も開き、地域交流に役立ててもらう。「三宮のような繁華街で商売すると、１回限りのお客さんが中心になる。人と人との関わりが飲食業の芯。お客との対話が増えるローカルな場所こそ、飲食業をやっているという実感が湧くんです」
> 
> 地域の隠れた原石が輝けば、沿線ににぎわいが生まれる。阪神電鉄は高架下で野菜工場なども運営し、新たな可能性を探っている。（敬称略）


Of all the private railways in the Kansai area, Hanshin has the highest share of its network (90%) either elevated or underground. As usual in grade-separation projects, they are looking at ways to reuse the land freed-up at ground level. Their particular plan for Shinzaike Station in eastern Kōbe City involves a new facility set to open in May, for which they are doing a special campaign targeting community needs (ソダッテ阪神沿線　新在家編). This station is located steps away from Kobelco’s Kōbe steel mill and is frequently abuzz at night with standing bars located underneath the elevated Hanshin tracks. With industrial activity has been on the decline since the Kōbe Earthquake, some shops have closed permanently, but residential construction has boosted ridership back up to 2005 levels. 

To help fill some retail spaces that have sat empty for over 10 years, the railway is now offering financing help, in cooperation with a Tōkyō-based investment fund, to attract new, locally-focused tenants. They’ve already secured 6 of 8 tenants, including some family restaurants. Hanshin already operates some creative uses on these types of parcels, including a vegetable processing plant.


----------



## quashlo

*School routes in Mikata District get special pavement treatments*
http://www.nnn.co.jp/news/130407/20130407003.html



> 兵庫県美方郡の国道や県道のうち、車の交通量が多い通学路で、路肩部分を緑色に舗装してドライバーに事故への注意を呼び掛ける対策が展開されている。県が管理する道路を対象に新温泉町で４カ所、香美町で１カ所をカラー舗装。事業を担当する新温泉土木事務所は「事故の抑止につなげたい」と話している。
> 
> 県の安全対策事業として県内全域で２０１２～13年度に実施する計画で、対象区間は交通事故が多発している交通量が多い通学路、歩道が途切れているエリアなど。
> 
> 新温泉町芦屋の国道１７８号では路肩部分の延長約２９０メートル（幅約60センチ～約１メートル）にわたって舗装を施した。周辺には県立浜坂高、町立浜坂中、浜坂北小と学校が多くあり、朝夕には児童生徒が通学に利用。交通量が多いことから、事業の対象区間となった。
> 
> 新温泉町内ではほかに同町飯野や諸寄など３カ所の区間も舗装されている。
> 
> 香美町では香住区中野の県道香住村岡線に延長約１０７メートル（同約45～約75センチ）を舗装した。交通量が多い区間が児童の通学路となっており、同事務所と同町教委、美方署が昨年夏、合同で安全点検を行い、その結果、舗装することにした。
> 
> 同事務所は「カラー舗装することでドライバーから歩行者が歩く路肩部分が見やすくなる」と効果を説明している。
> 
> 国道１７８号の路肩部分に施されたカラー舗装。歩行者の存在をドライバーにアピールする効果がある＝４日、新温泉町芦屋


Not strictly transit-related, but I thought some of you might find this interesting… Hyōgo Prefecture has applied special color pavement on walking routes used by students in five locations in Mikata District (four in Shin-Onsen Town and one in Kami Town). Most roads in Japan lack sidewalks and have very minimal striping, but this seems like a good low-cost measure to improve safety on more frequented pedestrian routes. In fact, they only show it on one side in the picture—I wouldn’t be surprised if they don’t have enough space to do it on the other side… :lol:


----------



## quashlo

*Fate of Seibu Lions uncertain with talk of possible sale*
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/sports/...tain-with-talk-of-possible-sale/#.UWDjPsoV8fw



> Will the Saitama Seibu Lions be sold?
> 
> I surely hope not. Despite the problems of its parent company, the franchise has had a colorful 34-year history, and I would like to see it continue.
> 
> Apparently, former U.S. Vice President Dan Quayle feels the same way. He is currently chairman of Cerberus Global Investments, which seeks to increase its interest in the Seibu company by about four percent from the current 32.4 percent it holds, leading to speculation some rural Seibu Railway lines would be discontinued and the Lions would be put up for sale.
> 
> Quayle was recently on news programs, and I saw and heard him express his confidence the Lions will not be sold.
> 
> “I don’t want to sell the Seibu Lions,” he said emphatically. “I love that baseball team.”
> 
> The Seibu tradition began in 1979 when the company bought the Crown Lighter Lions, based in Fukuoka, and moved the team’s base to the newly constructed Seibu Lions Stadium in Tokorozawa, a suburb west of Tokyo in Saitama Prefecture.
> 
> It had been the dream of Seibu chairman Yoshiaki Tsutsumi to own and operate a professional ball team to go along with his other lucrative businesses that included the extensive Seibu Railway lines and department stores, Seiyu supermarkets and Prince Hotels. He had originally had the 30,000-seat stadium built with the idea of having all 12 Central and Pacific League teams play about a 30-game card there each season. When the Fukuoka club became available, however, Tsutsumi jumped on it, and the Seibu Lions were born.
> 
> At first, the team was lousy, playing like an expansion team and finishing dead last in the Pacific League in 1979. But the team quickly became competitive, winning back-to-back Japan Series titles in 1982-83. In fact, Seibu won 11 Pacific League pennants and eight Japan Series between 1982 and 1994.
> 
> There were great teams with great Japanese and foreign players, including Koji Akiyama, Kazuhiro Kiyohara, Tsutomu Ito, Kimiyasu Kudo, Hisanobu Watanabe (the current manager), Terry Whitfield, Steve Ontiveros, Ty Van Burkleo and Orestes Destrade.
> 
> Access to the ballpark from Ikebukuro and Shinjuku in downtown Tokyo became easier with the extension of two Seibu rail lines linked directly to Seibu Kyujo-mae Station, just a one-minute walk from the stadium gate. The fans came in droves to watch an exciting team in a beautiful country-like setting.
> 
> Then Tsutsumi decided to cover the field with a dome in 1998, and the atmosphere at Lions games seemed to lose a lot of its charm. Sure, it is great on rainy days to not have a postponement but, in fine weather, the fans are sitting there wishing the roof had not been added.
> 
> The Seibu conglomerate went into a financial tailspin and in 2005 Tsutsumi was arrested in connection with a cook-the-books scandal. The Seiyu retail business was eventually taken over by Walmart, and there were rumors the Lions were put up for sale, but a buyer that would agree to purchase the ballclub and stadium and keep the team in Tokorozawa, could not be found.
> 
> The franchise then got a financial shot in the arm in 2007, receiving a $52 million payoff from the Boston Red Sox as the posting fee for star pitcher Daisuke Matsuzaka. Seibu Dome was renovated, and the team took on a new identity with a fresh logo as the Saitama Seibu Lions. Under Watanabe, the team won the 2008 Japan Series and remains competitive, but now comes this new threat.
> 
> Current Seibu company president Takashi Goto has been quoted as saying, “There is no way we would consider selling the team. The Seibu Lions ballclub is a symbol of our firm’s revitalization.”
> 
> Still, fans are uneasy about the situation. Japanese baseball needs the Seibu Lions, and it would seem difficult to find a suitable buyer who would maintain the franchise in Tokorozawa and keep the Pacific League presence, along with the Chiba Lotte Marines, in the Tokyo area.
> 
> Please, Dan Quayle and Cerberus, Takashi Goto and Seibu, do what it takes to prevent the sale of this club.


A nice overview of the history (and possible future) of the team…


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Ex-Nikkō tram nearing last days in Okayama


Nice pictures. Love the original fixtures on 3005, especially that massive Toyo Denki _masscon_ (throttle).


----------



## fieldsofdreams

quashlo said:


> *Ex-Nikkō tram nearing last days in Okayama*
> http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/national/news/20130405-OYT1T00129.htm?from=ylist
> 
> This is Car 3005, the oldest car in the Okayama Electric Tramway fleet, manufactured in 1953 and originally operated by Tōbu Railway in Nikkō City in the northern reaches of the Greater Tōkyō Area before being shipped out to Okayama in 1969. It’s time is up, though, and its last run in Okayama will be on 2013.04.07. There were 10 cars in the 3000 series, all of them ex-Tōbu cars. Six have already been retired and scrapped (3001-3004, 3006, and 3008), one (3009) has been returned to Tochigi Prefecture for preservation, and another (3010) will be returned to Nikkō City for static display and reuse for tourism purposes. Car 3007 was refurbished in 1970, so its in decent shape. Car 3005, however, didn’t receive similar treatment, and will be retired as the last of the set in its “original state”.
> 
> Some pics.
> _Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_
> 
> 
> 
> Car 3005 in “revival” colors, sporting the livery of Tōbu’s long-gone Nikkō trams:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “KURO” Car 3007 in service:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okaden footage from 1978:


Question: is that streetcar a potential candidate to be included in San Francisco's historic streetcar fleet on the F-Market line? That truly looks wonderful, given its age and condition... I mean, what it needs would be some retouching, replace the "Stop Request" sign from Japanese, and repowering the engine. What's the possibility of that streetcar rolling along the Embarcadero? I also wonder too if its width is compatible with the standard gauge as well...?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Question: is that streetcar a potential candidate to be included in San Francisco's historic streetcar fleet on the F-Market line? That truly looks wonderful, given its age and condition... I mean, what it needs would be some retouching, replace the "Stop Request" sign from Japanese, and repowering the engine. What's the possibility of that streetcar rolling along the Embarcadero? I also wonder too if its width is compatible with the standard gauge as well...?


I would rather it stay in Japan, for example going up here to Sapporo

If Muni were to acquire it, it would require re-trucking to 1435mm gauge. Traction package would remain as-is, as both Okayama and Muni use 600v DC.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

k.k.jetcar said:


> I would rather it stay in Japan, for example going up here to Sapporo
> 
> If Muni were to acquire it, it would require re-trucking to 1435mm gauge. Traction package would remain as-is, as both Okayama and Muni use 600v DC.


I see. What's the current gauge for that Okayama streetcar? Is it like narrow gauge (3' 6")?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> I see. What's the current gauge for that Okayama streetcar? Is it like narrow gauge (3' 6")?


Yes, 1067mm.


----------



## jonallen1966

I went to Tama Zoo this afternoon. On the way back looking out from the Monorail train just as it left Tama Dobutsu-Koen station I caught a glimpse of 4 railway carriages in a construction site behind the Keio Line station










A quick search this evening lead me to the explanation : 

http://www.gotokyo.org/en/tourists/topics_event/topics/130225/topics.html



> renovated Keio Rail Land, opening autumn 2013 in a new location featuring a real-life train operation simulator and an exhibit of renowned train models in Keio’s century-long history. Also in the plans are buses sporting old color schemes running on fixed routes, tours of the Wakabadai train depot, and an ekiden long-distance relay running event.


Looks like it will be another good place for railfans to go when it opens this year. 

Some more shots of the tama monorail: 
Train arriving at Tama Dobutsu-Koen station










train departing Takahatafudo station


----------



## starrwulfe

Remember this?


starrwulfe said:


> Not sure if this is the last in the series of 5050-4000 trains for the Toyoko Line or not, but it is consist #10 so...
> 
> Tokyu is having a lottery for those who want to take a test ride on the new 4110F and also visit Motosumiyoshi Yard just before they turn it lose on the tracks to the general public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tokyu.co.jp/railway/Shibuya_Hikarie2013/
> 
> ...of course I entered...


...and I WON!!! :banana::banana::banana:

I got the postcard in the mail today, so I'll be one of the first people to ride the new train. ...I gotta pay ¥3000 for the privledge, but it's worth it.

I have to meet at Motosumiyoshi yard at 9am on 20 April, and they'll take us for a tour of the shops and explain to us about the new train and hopefully something about the other projects that Tokyu has (like the Shin-Yokohama/Sotetsu Connection)

Then we'll board the new train, and ride as a 臨時 (Charter) all the way to Shibuya station, where we'll be led into Hikarie and given some gift cards to eat at one of the nice restaurants on the 7th and 8th floors.

Should be a great day of railfanning, and of course I'll make a video to post here.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

starrwulfe said:


> Remember this?
> 
> ...and I WON!!! :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> I got the postcard in the mail today, so I'll be one of the first people to ride the new train. ...I gotta pay ¥3000 for the privledge, but it's worth it.
> 
> I have to meet at Motosumiyoshi yard at 9am on 26 April, and they'll take us for a tour of the shops and explain to us about the new train and hopefully something about the other projects that Tokyu has (like the Shin-Yokohama/Sotetsu Connection)
> 
> Then we'll board the new train, and ride as a 臨時 (Charter) all the way to Shibuya station, where we'll be led into Hikarie and given some gift cards to eat at one of the nice restaurants on the 7th and 8th floors.
> 
> Should be a great day of railfanning, and of course I'll make a video to post here.


Congrats, mate! You must be one very lucky railfan indeed! :applause:

I wonder though if it will be a 8- or 10-car consist since Tokyu is looking into using more of its trains on the Fukutoshin Line. But if it's a 10-car consist, well and good!


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> I have to meet at Motosumiyoshi yard at 9am on 20 April, and they'll take us for a tour of the shops and explain to us about the new train and hopefully something about the other projects that Tokyu has (like the Shin-Yokohama/Sotetsu Connection)


Most excellent, my friend. If you have the opportunity, could you ask about the multicolor striping on the platform edges at Hiyoshi and other places? Anyway, looking forward to your report.


----------



## starrwulfe

fieldsofdreams said:


> I wonder though if it will be a 8- or 10-car consist since Tokyu is looking into using more of its trains on the Fukutoshin Line. But if it's a 10-car consist, well and good!


It's already been shown both at the J-TREC (Former Tokyu Car) shops and also being delivered from Zushi along JR tracks.





And here it is being shunted around the Nakatsuta Yards after delivery





It's numbered 4110F meaning it's a 5050-4000 Series, so it's a 10 car consist. 


Tokyu sets actually seem to be making the most of the trains along the Fukutoshin line-- remember there are at least 27 different 8-car sets from Tokyu (5151F~5177F) and six from Minato-Mirai line (Y511F~Y517F) right now 9 different 10 car sets (4101F~4109F) running on the combined line. Remember Toyoko line locals are 8-car only, but they need to run to at least Wako-shi most trips. A few Tokyo Metro 7000 and 10000 series are 8-car consists (wish I had an exact count) but the majority of the 10-car trains are being used on the Yurakucho line since it *only* uses 10 car consists. This also means there are *no* Tokyu sets being used on the Yurakucho line at all, even though they are certified to do so. Perhaps this will change when the complex junction at Kotake-Mukaihara debuts and the schedule gets changed again to allow for even more services to be inserted.



k.k.jetcar said:


> Most excellent, my friend. If you have the opportunity, could you ask about the multicolor striping on the platform edges at Hiyoshi and other places? Anyway, looking forward to your report.


I'll ask to be sure, but I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the measurements they took of stopping distances and door alignments between all of Minato-Mirai's, Tokyu's, Seibu's, Tobu's, and Tokyo Metro's equipment. 
I think it helps the conductor eyeball whether or not the train has properly stopped "in-bounds" before he/she opens the doors.


----------



## Jan

Hi guys,

I'm responding to a little issue that was raised over the mixture of languages here. First of all let me say that the information that is shared here is great stuff, thanks for doing do.

About the languages, we indeed have a bit of a thing that we keep this English only, but as a rule that's not a goal but a means, and the means is to make sure most people can join in. 

Writing some foreign language here is okay if it serves a purpose, but if it is not really required, please just post the link to the source of the article, as this is more so about copyright issues. Copying lengthy text into the forums leaves us vulnerable for problems regarding copyright and shouldn't be done in the first place.

Hope this clears things out a bit, send me a PM if anyone has a question about this, cheers.


----------



## quashlo

*ＢＲＴ導入で基本協定　新潟市と新潟交通*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/130408/ngt13040819490004-n1.htm

Niigata City and private bus operator Niigata Kōtsū have signed an MOU for the first phase of the BRT project, meaning that Niigata Kōtsū is now the official operator of the proposed service. They will sign an operating agreement later this year that will detail the number of scheduled buses, the fares, the restructuring of the bus network (including suburban routes), and the division of duties between the city and the bus company.


----------



## quashlo

*小田急電鉄、電車基地で太陽光発電*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO53741720Y3A400C1L83000/

Official Odakyū press release:
http://www.odakyu.jp/program/info/data.info/7942_3144538_.pdf

Odakyū Electric Railway will enter the solar power generation business with a new 590.2 kW, 2,588-panel installation, located on about 9,200 sq m of land near its Kitami yard. Groundbreaking will be in 2013.09, completion in 2014.02, and start of operation in 2014.03. The facility will generate enough electricity to power 160 households for a year.


----------



## Abbendymion

jonallen1966 said:


>


Hi,

I recently read that this monorail line was "dressed" months ago with some anime movie posters and ads, and even the "crew" cosplayed as some of the series' characters. How common is that in Japan? 
Maybe some other trademarks can also have the right of "exclusivity" to dress completely a train, (like a fast food restaurant or a cat-food brand), is that possible? I also read that this particular line had been in financial trouble, maybe that explains why, I think.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> I recently read that this monorail line was "dressed" months ago with some anime movie posters and ads, and even the "crew" cosplayed as some of the series' characters. How common is that in Japan?
> Maybe some other trademarks can also have the right of "exclusivity" to dress completely a train, (like a fast food restaurant or a cat-food brand), is that possible? I also read that this particular line had been in financial trouble, maybe that explains why, I think.


It appears the event was for the adapted-from-light novel anime "_Toaru majitsu no indekkisu_". The dressed up characters were the voice actors in an "honorary crew member role"- the actual train crew did not dress up as they were performing their professional duties. This line often does "wrapping" promotions where advertising is pasted on the car bodies. This is common on other railways as well, whether they are in financial trouble or not.

http://response.jp/article/img/2013/02/03/190245/523225.html


----------



## quashlo

*DC Metro to exercise option with Kawasaki for additional cars*
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...ed97b0-a068-11e2-be47-b44febada3a8_story.html



> …
> 
> Made for Metro by the Italian manufacturer then known as Breda Costruzioni Ferroviarie, the 4000-series cars were delivered in the early 1990s and would ordinarily have been due for an overhaul. But the transit agency says it will forgo that work, which would cost about $1.5 million a car, and instead buy new cars under a contract it has with Kawaski to build its new 7000-series rail car.
> 
> …


Activity at Kawasaki’s Hyōgo plant (2013.04).
Most of the cars currently under construction are for Taiwan.


----------



## quashlo

*錦帯橋空港へのバス運賃半額*
http://www.chugoku-np.co.jp/News/Tn201304100013.html

Bōchō Kōtsū (HQ: Shūnan City, Yamaguchi) will temporarily lower fares on its bus service connecting Iwakuni Airport with Tabuse Town, Yamaguchi Prefecture. This is a small, regional airport, but bus ridership is struggling, so they will implement a trial fare discount in an attempt to lure airport passengers who currently take JR to Iwakuni Staton and switch there to buses or taxis. Currently, the one-way fare on this particular bus service is anywhere from ¥1,200 to ¥1,500, but they will halve it. Since 2012.12.13, they’ve been running two roundtrips on the service, but ridership is averaging between one and two passengers a bus… They need at least 8 to break even. They already converted the route connecting the airport with JR Tokuyama Station from a bus to a jumbo taxi in March.


----------



## Blackraven

^^^
Index and Railgun (one of the famous shows made by animation studio JC Staff).

Anyways:

Yui and Mio from K-on

















Another train









The Hatsune Miku (Snow Miku) train - a relatively common thing in Hokkaido.









And of course, trains with Pokemon livery and design =)


----------



## quashlo

*New station tenant building to open at JR Nada Station*

Official JR West press release:
http://www.westjr.co.jp/press/article/2013/04/page_3633.html

Render:










This is a four-story, 1,450 sq m GFA tenant building on 490 sq m at the South Exit of JR Nada Station on the JR Kōbe Line in Nada Ward, Kōbe City. Tenants will be neighborhood-focused, including a drugstore on the first floor and a clinic on the second through fourth floors. It will be directly connected to the South Exit station building. This marks the completion of JR West’s improvements at JR Nada Station, which began in 2006. A platform bridge and elevated station concourse were completed in September 2009, followed by the west side of the elevated building structures in October 2010 and the east side in November 2011.


----------



## quashlo

*Design for new station building at Higashi-Kishiwada unveiled*

Official JR West press release:
http://www.westjr.co.jp/press/article/2013/04/page_3643.html

Render:










This is part of the grade-separation of 1.0 km of the Hanwa Line surrounding the station, between Shimomatsuchō and Habuchō in Kishiwada City. Land surveys and parcel acquisition began in FY2003, and they finished the switchout to temporary track in October 2012.


----------



## quashlo

*横浜市営ブルーライン、朝の地下鉄列車増発　回送を活用*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO53742700Y3A400C1L82000/

Yokohama Municipal Subway will increase morning rush hour service on the Blue Line by making better use of deadheading trains. They will add two trains from Kami-Nagaya to Shōnandai during the 6:00 and 7:00 hours and three trains from Azamino to Nippa during the 8:00 and 9:00 hours. One train from Odoriba to Azamino during the 7:00 hour will be extended to start at Shōnandai instead.


----------



## Northridge

quashlo said:


> *錦帯橋空港へのバス運賃半額*
> http://www.chugoku-np.co.jp/News/Tn201304100013.html
> 
> Bōchō Kōtsū (HQ: Shūnan City, Yamaguchi) will temporarily lower fares on its bus service connecting Iwakuni Airport with Tabuse Town, Yamaguchi Prefecture. This is a small, regional airport, but bus ridership is struggling, so they will implement a trial fare discount in an attempt to lure airport passengers who currently take JR to Iwakuni Staton and switch there to buses or taxis. Currently, the one-way fare on this particular bus service is anywhere from ¥1,200 to ¥1,500, but they will halve it. Since 2012.12.13, they’ve been running two roundtrips on the service, but ridership is averaging between one and two passengers a bus… They need at least 8 to break even. They already converted the route connecting the airport with JR Tokuyama Station from a bus to a jumbo taxi in March.


I like the idea, but I have a hard time see it work. People who looking for cheap transport, is already theirs customer, right? 



Blackraven said:


> And of course, trains with Pokemon livery and design =)


Nice. When was this taken?


----------



## quashlo

*Japanese firms eager to offer technical knowhow for new Mumbai Metro corridor* 
http://www.indianexpress.com/news/japanese-companies-want-to-provide-technical-knowhow/1100039/

For the Colaba-Bandra-SEEPZ corridor.


----------



## quashlo

*福井鉄道:独製車両導入、足踏み　土佐電の暴力団問題で*
http://mainichi.jp/area/fukui/news/20130410ddlk18020484000c.html

An interesting twist… The original proposal by Fukui Railway to purchase a secondhand ex-German (Stuttgart) tram from Tosa Electric Railway (Tosaden) in Kōchi Prefecture has hit a a bit of an obstacle after the president of Tosaden revealed possible ties to organized crime (i.e., _yakuza_). Fukui Prefecture was originally scheduled to provide Fukui Railway with ¥78 million in funding to retrofit, paint, and transport the tram, including about ¥2 million to purchase it from Tosaden.

It was originally going to take them half a year to do transport the vehicle and carry out the retrofit anyways, and the tram was supposed to enter service next year, so they are not expecting any delays in the schedule, at least not yet.


----------



## quashlo

*千葉の小湊鉄道、茂原長南ＩＣ近くにバスターミナル*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO53832780Q3A410C1L71000/

Kominato Railway, a small, local railway in Chiba Prefecture out of Goi Station on the JR Uchibō Line, will open a new bus terminal for highway express coaches near the Mobara–Chōnan IC in coordination with the scheduled opening of the Kisarazu East IC to Tōgane JCT segment of the Ken’ōdō on 2013.04.27. The new 1,000 sq m bus terminal was constructed at the cost of ¥13 million on land near National Route 409 leased from a private owner. The terminal will serve highway coaches to Tōkyō and Yokohama, and will include parking for 30 cars and a simple waiting room.

With the opening of the new terminal, the railway will also inaugurate a new highway coach route on 2013.04.28 connecting JR Mobara Station and Tōkyō Station in about 85 minutes via the Mobara–Chōnan IC and Ichihara–Tsurumai IC. Fares will be ¥1,500, targeting commuters. They will also more than double service on the existing route between JR Mobara and Haneda Airport / Yokohama, increasing to 7 roundtrips a day. It will be 70 minutes to Haneda and 100 minutes to Yokohama.


----------



## quashlo

*東京メトロと都営地下鉄の電波開通で地下鉄のネット接続1.7倍に*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/04/10/301/

A survey by Rakuten research of 500 smartphone users on the Tōkyō Metro and Toei Subway indicates that passengers are now connected to the Internet 1.7 times longer than before full mobile coverage in the subway was rolled out. Previously, it was about 13 minutes, but now is about 22 minutes.

In terms of how they use the connection, 49.0% said they view news sites, 45.0% said they use search engines to look up things, and 40.4% said they use it for email.


----------



## quashlo

*横浜市営地下鉄の一部区間で携帯が利用可能に - 2013年中に全線エリア化*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/04/10/279/

The Yokohama Municipal Subway is joining the bandwagon and will begin offering mobile coverage inside stations and tunnels for NTT DoCoMo, KDDI(au), and SoftBank Movile on portions of the Blue Line and Green Line starting 2013.04.11. Specifically, this covers the Azamino – Nippa section of the Blue Line and the Nakayama – Center Minami section of the Green Line. Full coverage to the entire subway network will come some time in 2013.


----------



## quashlo

*京急高架下スペースの活用進む、保育所やスーパーに／神奈川*
http://news.kanaloco.jp/localnews/article/1304090035/

Keikyū is continuing efforts to take advantage of land it owns underneath its railway viaducts (about 30% of its network is elevated). The program started in 2008, when they opened four art studios underneath their tracks between Hinodechō and Koganechō to allow young artists to display and sell their art. The railway is also being proactive about supermarkets (Keikyū Store) underneath tracks, including locations at Keikyū Kawaasaki and Keikyū Tsurumi, as well as a hot springs resort near Gumyōji Station, and a funeral home near Keikyū Kurihama Station. Their latest efforts include nursery schools, including one facility near Koganechō.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ This is something that railways around the world should consider doing far more. The airspace under and over their properties should be used for retail and the revenue going back into the railways. It seems like such a missed opportunity for many.


----------



## 00Zy99

Blackraven said:


> ^^^
> Index and Railgun (one of the famous shows made by animation studio JC Staff).
> 
> Anyways:
> 
> Yui and Mio from K-on


I'm familiar with K-On, but I don't recognize this system. Where were these pictures taken?



> Another train



Opposite problem here-I recognize the Toden Arakawa line, but I don't recognize the characters. Who are they and what series/game are they from?


----------



## quashlo

Some more recent clips of the new E233-7000 series for the Saikyō Line…

At Ōmiya, en route from Niitsu to Ōmiya yard (2013.04.09):






Testing for the first time on the Saikyō Line, captured at Yono Honmachi Station (2013.04.10):


----------



## quashlo

Some more vids from *karibajct*…

Full video report on Odakyū’s new underground stations at Higash-Kitazawa, Shimo-Kitazawa, and Setagaya Daita (2013.03.23):






Some action related to gamedays at Seibu Dome…
First, at Tokorozawa Station, where trains operate routes that typically aren’t part of the regular schedule. Here, a gameday train from Seibu Dome that is arriving at the station on the Ikebukuro Line’s inbound track crosses the Shinjuku Line’s inbound track to get to the Shinjuku Line’s outbound track, ultimately bound for Hon-Kawagoe (2013.03.31):






With the Fukutoshin Line now interlined with the Tōyoko Line, we also get to see Tōkyū rolling stock operating on gameday services for Saitama Seibu Lions home hames (2013.03.31). This one is run 52K, departing from Motomachi–Chūkagai Station on the Minato Mirai Line at 11:19 and arriving before the first pitch at 13:00.


----------



## Taiwan Junior

00Zy99 said:


> I'm familiar with K-On, but I don't recognize this system. Where were these pictures taken?


Those are Keihan 600 series trains operating on Keihan Ishiyama-Sakamoto Line in Otsu City, Shiga Prefecture near Kyoto.

And _K-On !_ train-wrapping ("Ho-kago Tea Time Train") event was held from Aug. 22, 2011 to Jan. 9, 2012. 



00Zy99 said:


> Opposite problem here-I recognize the Toden Arakawa line, but I don't recognize the characters. Who are they and what series/game are they from?


Characters' image on the wrapping were from _Tokimeki Memorial 3_－A PlayStation 2 game published by Konami in 2001.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> With the Fukutoshin Line now interlined with the Tōyoko Line, we also get to see Tōkyū rolling stock operating on gameday services for Saitama Seibu Lions home hames (2013.03.31). This one is run 52K, departing from Motomachi–Chūkagai Station on the Minato Mirai Line at 11:19 and arriving before the first pitch at 13:00.


Weird yet wonderful to see a Tokyu train at the buffer stops at Seibu Kyujoumae Station.


----------



## quashlo

*Elevated concourse, public passage at Izumi Fuchū Station to open in May*

Official JR West press release:
http://www.westjr.co.jp/press/article/2013/04/page_3656.html

This is another project on the Hanwa Line… The station serves about 16,000 daily entries (FY2011).

Together with construction of a pedestrian deck and East Exit station plaza, JR West has been working on constructing a new ¥850 million public passage (6.5 m wide by 76 m long) and ¥2.1 billion elevated concourse / platform bridge at the station, complete with barrier-free upgrades for the station. These improvements will make it easier to access the station from the west side. The railway has now announced that the public passage will open on 2013.05.24, followed by the elevated concourse / platform bridge the following day. The pedestrian deck and East Exit station plaza will open in the spring of next year.


----------



## quashlo

*ドア閉まらず幕覆い走行　ＪＲ京葉線、ラッシュ時*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASDG1101V_R10C13A4CC0000/

There was a minor incident of note on the JR Keiyō Line during the morning rush hour on 2013.04.10… A through-servicing 205 series local (8 cars) from Fuchū Honmachi Line on the Musashino Line experienced a door failure in Car 4 at Nishi-Funabashi Station at around 8:30 am after part of a passenger’s backpack became lodged in the door pocket. They were unable to get the door to close properly, but, given the severe crowding, did not want to force passengers onto later trains. Instead, they placed a yellow curtain over the malfunctioning door and stationed railway staff at the entrance (this is uncommon, but standard practice in these situations, although door failures are rarer nowadays). The train was stopped at Nishi-Funabashi for 13 minutes before departing and continuing onto Tōkyō Station and back (24 km one-way, 48 km total) at speeds of up to 100 km/h. Two trains and about 2,000 passengers were delayed for up to 18 minutes as a result of the incident.

ANN news report (2013.04.11):






I’d love to blame the 205 series, especially since JR East’s newer sets like E233 have built-in redundancy for door failures, but this sounds like unfortunate passenger error.


----------



## quashlo

*名大など、名古屋駅構内の移動経路をスマホで「音声ナビ」*
http://www.asahi.com/tech_science/nikkanko/NKK201304110009.html

Nagoya University and the Artificial Intelligence Research Promotion Foundation (AIRPF, 人工知能研究振興財団) are developing a navigation application for smartphones that will guide users through the maze of Nagoya Station. The beta version will go out in 2014.09, with testing in 2014.11. A final version is expected to be released 2015.04 or 2015.05. The application provides information on the location of stores, stairs, escalators, vending machines, and restrooms, and assists passengers with navigating the station through computer voice.

Generally, signage is pretty good in Japanese stations, but I expect this to be the new frontier in station navigation / signage.


----------



## quashlo

*ドア閉まらず幕覆い走行　ＪＲ京葉線、ラッシュ時*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASDG1101V_R10C13A4CC0000/

There was a minor incident of note on the JR Keiyō Line during the morning rush hour on 2013.04.10… A through-servicing 205 series local (8 cars) from Fuchū Honmachi Line on the Musashino Line experienced a door failure in Car 4 at Nishi-Funabashi Station at around 8:30 am after part of a passenger’s backpack became lodged in the door pocket. They were unable to get the door to close properly, but, given the severe crowding, did not want to force passengers onto later trains. Instead, they placed a yellow curtain over the malfunctioning door and stationed railway staff at the entrance (this is uncommon, but standard practice in these situations, although door failures are rarer nowadays). The train was stopped at Nishi-Funabashi for 13 minutes before departing and continuing onto Tōkyō Station and back (24 km one-way, 48 km total) at speeds of up to 100 km/h. Two trains and about 2,000 passengers were delayed for up to 18 minutes as a result of the incident.

ANN news report (2013.04.11):






I’d love to blame the 205 series, especially since JR East’s newer sets like E233 have built-in redundancy for door failures, but this sounds like unfortunate passenger error.


----------



## quashlo

There was also a grade crossing incident on the evening of 2013.04.07 on the Tōkaidō Line in Chigasaki City that severely disrupted service… The train (E231 series) was derailed a bit (first car only), but fared much, much better than the _kei_ automobile, although the driver had already abandoned the car. Only one passenger on the train, an elderly man, was hurt—the other 318 were fine. The car was dragged for about 200 m from the grade crossing. The crossing is not intended for vehicles (ped-only crossing), but the driver didn’t realize until it was too late and had already lost wheel contact with the ground. He / she pressed the emergency button at the crossing, but there was not enough distance to the next oncoming train. Service was mostly restored by the following morning, although inbound trains (for Tōkyō) were temporarily switched to a separate track (probably Tōkaidō Freight Line), skipping Chigasaki Station.

FNN news report (2013.04.08):






Easy-to-understand animation of the accident:


----------



## 00Zy99

I'm a little confused. What is the reason for the delay in Odakyu running four tracks through Noborito to Mukogaoka-Yuen? The RoW seems to be there. 

On the other hand, the plans for extending 4-track to Shin-Yurigaoka will be difficult-due to the narrow valley, and the road overpasses-one of them right after Mukogaoka-Yuen. 

Also, are there any plans for quad-track and grade separation into Shinjuku? Or are there just that many trains running through from the Chiyoda Line?


----------



## quashlo

*福岡市交通局、七隈線延伸区間の工事施行認可を取得…2020年度開業目指す*
http://response.jp/article/2013/04/12/195781.html

Fukuoka City announced that it has received civil / structural construction approvals from the MLIT for the 1.4 km, ¥45 billion extension of the Fukuoka City Subway Nanakuma Line from Tenjin Minami to JR Hakata via Canal City Hakata. They are hoping to breakground this year on the extension, so they are still moving forward with design and road easement approvals for construction. They applied for civil / structural construction approvals in December of last year, and with the approvals now granted, they only have to file for electrical facilities approvals by June before they can begin construction in the latter half of FY2013. As mentioned previously, the extension is projected to serve 68,000 riders daily, about 21,000 of which would be all new riders.


----------



## quashlo

*新駅設置を共同調査　秩父鉄道と熊谷、行田市*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/saitama/20130412/CK2013041202000125.html

Kumagaya City, Gyōda City, and Chichibu Railway have signed an agreement to begin studying a potential new station somewhere near the Kumagaya–Gyōda border, between Kumagaya Station and Mochida Station on the Chichibu Railway (currently 4.8 km apart). Based on the results of the ridership forecasting and other analysis efforts, they will make a decision this fiscal year on whether or not to move forward the station.

Both cities had been petitioning for a new station, but Chichibu Railway has thus far been very cautious, requiring that the two cities foot the entire bill and that there be a decent ridership increase with the new station. The proposed site is near a distribution center on the Kumagaya side and a residential neighborhood on the Gyōda side. With offices and residential development increasing in the area, the railway finally agreed to begin planning work. The station would be located within Kumagaya City.

The two cities have each earmarked about ¥1.4 million in their FY2013 budgets for the studies, which will be completed by September.


----------



## quashlo

*ＪＲ黒崎駅建て替えへ、２０１８年度めど*
http://kyushu.yomiuri.co.jp/news/national/20130412-OYS1T00287.htm

JR Kyūshū and Kita-Kyūshū City will replace the station building (built 1984) at Kurosaki Station (Yahata Nishi Ward, Kita-Kyūshū City) on the Kagoshima Main Line and Fukuhoku Yutaka Line by FY2018, including construction of a new 8 m wide north-south pedestrian bridge crossing the station, expected to be completed by FY2017. Project cost will be ¥3 billion to ¥4 billion. Locally-based Yaskawa Electric Corporation is planning a new development (“Robot Village”) at the north side of the station to showcase their R&D work, scheduled for completion in 2015. The new bridge would improve connectivity between the new development and the existing retail district on the south side of the station.










Cab view on the Kagoshima Main Line, Yahata to Kurosaki, on board a 6-car rapid (4243M), 813 series (2013.02.09):


----------



## quashlo

*新駅設置を共同調査　秩父鉄道と熊谷、行田市*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/saitama/20130412/CK2013041202000125.html

Kumagaya City, Gyōda City, and Chichibu Railway have signed an agreement to begin studying a potential new station somewhere near the Kumagaya–Gyōda border, between Kumagaya Station and Mochida Station on the Chichibu Railway (currently 4.8 km apart). Based on the results of the ridership forecasting and other analysis efforts, they will make a decision this fiscal year on whether or not to move forward the station.

Both cities had been petitioning for a new station, but Chichibu Railway has thus far been very cautious, requiring that the two cities foot the entire bill and that there be a decent ridership increase with the new station. The proposed site is near a distribution center on the Kumagaya side and a residential neighborhood on the Gyōda side. With offices and residential development increasing in the area, the railway finally agreed to begin planning work. The station would be located within Kumagaya City.

The two cities have each earmarked about ¥1.4 million in their FY2013 budgets for the studies, which will be completed by September.


----------



## quashlo

One of the Tōbu 10030 series sets has been repainted in what appears to be the new colors of the Noda Line (“future blue” and bright green)… Before and after of 11652F at Nanakōdai (Minami-Kurihashi division) on 2013.03.14 and 2013.04.04. The unit was transferred to Nanakōdai in February.






In related news, recent 60000 series testing… 61601F at Hanyū (2013.03.21):


----------



## quashlo

JAL is producing some absolutely fantastic videos of railfan interest as part of a 世界の路面電車 (“Tramways of the World”) series… They have two videos up on their YouTube channel already, and it looks to be a continuing thing, so we’ll probably see many more. Love the format, too… Sort of a “one day in the life of…” deal where you see the city from early morning to late evening. 

First is Kolkata’s trams… Really, really high production value with 臨場感, giving a feel for both the system and the city itself:






And then this one on the hometown cable cars… Not nearly as fascinating as the Kolkata one, but great camera and editing work nonetheless and an interesting contrast to Kolkata.


----------



## quashlo

Didn’t realize this, but Odakyū has a YouTube account, and they have a nice promo vid for the _Romancecar_ limited expresses:

Thanks to *bill937ca* at JNSForum for this find.


----------



## quashlo

JAL is producing some absolutely fantastic videos of railfan interest as part of a 世界の路面電車 (“Tramways of the World”) series… They have two videos up on their YouTube channel already, and it looks to be a continuing thing, so we’ll probably see many more. Love the format, too… Sort of a “one day in the life of…” deal where you see the city from early morning to late evening. 

First is Kolkata’s trams… Really, really high production value with 臨場感, giving a feel for both the system and the city itself:






And then this one on the hometown cable cars… Not nearly as fascinating as the Kolkata one, but great camera and editing work nonetheless and an interesting contrast to Kolkata.


----------



## smithrh

quashlo said:


> Didn’t realize this, but Odakyū has a YouTube account, and they have a nice promo vid for the _Romancecar_ limited expresses:
> 
> Thanks to *bill937ca* at JNSForum for this find.


Also in that thread on JNSForum bill937ca gives a link to an Odakyu site which details how to select seats and buy Romancecar tickets ahead of time, something I've been wondering about for quite a long time now. 

http://www.odakyu.jp/english/deels/


----------



## quashlo

Morning rush hour action on the Den'en Toshi Line (2013.02.21):

Sangen-jaya, up to 8:12 AM.






Ikejiri Ōhashi, up to 8:31 AM.






Part 2, up to 8:47 AM.


----------



## quashlo

*ＪＲ宇島駅:南北つながる　渡り初め式*
http://mainichi.jp/area/fukuoka/news/20130413ddlk40040508000c.html

A new north-south public passage was completed at JR Unoshima Station on the Nippō Main Line in Buzen City, Fukuoka Prefecture and opened to the public on 2013.04.12. The 2 m wide passage, consisting of a 75.4 m long, 7.5 m tall bridge, broke ground in 2012.04 with funding from the city and the national government. This is a small station (3,500 daily entries and exits), but the new passage will improve convenience for commuters headed for the offices and factories on the north side of the station, reducing walking times by up to 10 minutes (the nearest crossings are several hundred meters to the east and west of the station).


----------



## quashlo

Yeah, I saw all the episodes recently... Definitely an entertaining watch, though I agree it seemed to focus a little too much on the bad side of things. The storyline about hours of delays and disrupted service (for whatever reason) seemed to be part of every episode... It almost felt like I was watching reruns of previous episodes, just that the location and premise were changed ever so slightly (King's Cross to Leeds to Glasgow Central, weather to suicides to copper thiefs). Still, the UK is light years ahead of anything here in the U.S. other than perhaps New York. :lol:


----------



## Blackraven

Japanese Government investigating the possibility of 24 hour bus and train services some time in the future(?)

This is from an article posted by Japanese cultural blogger named 'Danny Choo'

http://www.dannychoo.com/post/en/26908/Tokyo+Trains+24+Hours.html



> As reported by Nikkei News and Livedoor News, as part of the new governments initiative to make Japan "the easiest place in the world to do business," the government is considering making the metro (subway / underground) and buses in 5 of the biggest cities in Japan run around the clock 24 hours a day. Tokyo, Osaka, Nagoya were designated in the report but only mentioned Toei and not JR lines.
> 
> One of the reasons why transport has never run 24 hours is because of the need for periodical safety checks of vehicles, rail lines and equipment which attributes to the incredible service of the spot on service times which you can set your watch by.
> 
> One of the bad things about this however is that employees cant use the "Shuden" [終電] excuse anymore. "Shuden" means "Last Train" which is often the only excuse an employee has to go home.
> 
> Many Japanese employees feel they cant go home before others as it gives then impression that they are not working. In a previous company I worked at, on a day just like any other day, I spoke to the two ladies who were still at work. I asked "How come you still at work?" They said "Because the boss is still here."
> I then asked the boss "Why are you still at work - its late" and he said "Because my staff are still here."
> 
> In a situation like this, the only way that anybody can go home is to use the "Last Train" excuse. Companies usually pay for employees transport but it would not be good for an employee to expense the taxi fare back home which is why the Last Train excuse is perfectly fine to use. Taxi's usually increase the fare when the train service has stopped because they know you have no other way of getting home ^^;
> 
> Previously working at Amazon and Microsoft, I've not been too bothered about what others think if I leave at 6 or so. Just as long as my team and I meet our goals then its not the amount of time we spend at work that matters - its the amount of work done in the designated time at work that matters.
> If you got a boss who openly says that you should stay behind then you are probably working in the wrong place - time to send out your resume!
> 
> Back in the UK, while trains stopped at around midnight, busses continued to run through the night at a reduced service. When I was working at a Japanese restaurant, I would often finish work past midnight and running for the bus was always a memorable experience - many bus drivers in London just want to get home - stopping at a bus stop for passengers just means that they are going to get home later ^^;
> At the time, busses in London where of the round bus variety meaning that you can just run after a bus and jump on - which is what I often had to do and if I missed that bus then I'd have to wait another hour ><
> How about in your neck of the woods? Is there a 24 hour public transport service?
> 
> Anyway, as for when the metro in Japan will start its 24 hour service is uncertain and looks like they will implement this initially over the weekends as they figure out their safety inspection schedules - I'll let you know when its all in place.
> I know many visitors to Japan who have arrived late at Haneda only to discover there is no more transport meaning a night on a sofa in the lounge. Have you visited Japan only to be caught out by the lack of transport at night?


My opinion regarding 24 hour train services is that these are just a bonus........but not an absolute requirement.

Remember that you have to prioritize stuff like scheduling, safety inspections, track maintenance and stuff. Easier said than done basically. 

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Svartmetall

Perhaps having bus services at night on key routes would be enough given the requirement for rail maintenance. Another thing to do would be to go to a 24/2 with the trains - that is running 24 hours at the weekend so that people don't have to stay out absolutely all night if they want to party to the wee hours. Stockholm, Berlin and a few others do this and it works well (but both cities also have very extensive night bus networks 24/7).


----------



## SamuraiBlue

There is also the problem of labor. Not just running the trains but personnel is required to be ready at *ALL* stations which is no small effort.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

SamuraiBlue said:


> There is also the problem of labor. Not just running the trains but personnel is required to be ready at *ALL* stations which is no small effort.


Exactly. The rail companies will have to calculate the costs vs. the benefits. One has to remember most rail companies are for-profit, and that their public service component can only go so far. I can see 24 hour bus services, though.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

k.k.jetcar said:


> Exactly. The rail companies will have to calculate the costs vs. the benefits. One has to remember most rail companies are for-profit, and that their public service component can only go so far. I can see 24 hour bus services, though.


There are already midnight buses that runs to the far suburbs all ready. As for 24 h buses within the Yamanote area, I believe they will meet fierce resistance by the taxi companies which makes most of their profit during those hours.


----------



## smithrh

I'd think that people that live next to the above-ground lines - and they live within feet in many cases - would not be especially happy with this. 

Having some (better) options for people arriving and departing the airports - especially Haneda - might be nice.

Edit: I see this is proposed for subway lines. Danny Choo's post is littered with JR pics, so I was misled a bit...


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki deal with DC Metro system tops $1.1 billion*
http://journalstar.com/business/loc...cle_e4cb030c-159f-581e-b28a-755cedfe1f32.html

Looks like it’s official… DC Metro will exercise a $215 million option to purchase 100 additional railcars from Kawasaki, bringing the total value of their contract to $1.1 billion for 528 cars, or about $2.1 million per car. Considering that overhaul for the Breda cars would have cost $1.5 million per car, the math doesn’t work out too bad for them. The cars will be manufactured at Kawasaki’s Lincoln, Nebraska plant.


----------



## quashlo

*待ってたよ、ＪＲ枕崎駅舎復活　本土最南端*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0416/SEB201304150063.html

A new station building was completed at Makurazaki Station on the JR Ibusuki–Makurazaki Line on 2013.04.15. This is the southernmost station on the four main islands (and was the southernmost station in all of Japan until the Yui Rail opened in Okinawa). It’s a very small building (only 52 sq m), but is notable in that the construction costs (¥15 million) were entirely covered by donations.


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin to become first major Kansai private railway to offer bicycle rental program*

Official press release:
http://www.hanshin.co.jp/company/press/pdf/20130416-fr.pdf

Starting 2013.04.22, bike rental stations will be established at nine Hanshin stations (Mikage, Kōrien, Nishinomiya, Daimotsu, Kuise, Yodogawa, Dekijima, Fuku, and Nishi-Kujō). The system wil operate 24/7 and is fully automated, providing up to about 10 bikes at each station, taking advantage of “EcoStation 21” mechanical bike parking facilities already on Hanshin-owned land and operated by parking operator ArchiM’s. They will eventually expand to additional stations. Rental fee is ¥300 each time, with maximum rental period of 24 hours.


----------



## quashlo

*江ノ電と台湾の鉄道が提携、使用済み切符提示でもう一方が無料に*
http://news.kanaloco.jp/localnews/article/1304150024/

Enoshima Electric Railway (Enoden) and Taiwan’s Pingxi Line have signed a tourism agreement that allows passengers with used one-day passes on one railway to receive a one-day pass for the other railway for free. These types of agreements are not uncommon domestically in Japan, but this is a rare case where an agreement has been reached with a railway outside of Japan. The Pingxi Line is a 12.9 km single-track branch of the Yilan Line in New Taipei City, and originally opened under the Japanese colonial period in 1921 to transport coal. The original station building at Jingtong Station (菁桐車站) still remains. The line was in jeopardy after closure of the coal mines, but has been reborn as a tourist-oriented line similar to the Enoden.










Obviously not as extreme as the situation on the Pingxi Line, but the street-running section of the Enoden is one of the most popular segments of the line for railfans:


----------



## quashlo

*政府が「アベノミクス戦略特区」の創設を検討　地下鉄やバスの２４時間運行、法人税引き下げなど*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/news/130416/trd13041614240007-n1.htm

Some concrete info behind this… There seems to be some English-language material floating around that doesn’t get all the details quite right.

Tōkyō Governor Inose is seriously considering 24-hour service *for the Toei Bus only*. It appears he is interested in the potential for 24-hour service on the Toei Subway, but recognizes the difficulties in keeping an adequate maintenance window, so he is instead considering having trains end later than 1:00 am and start at 5:00 am for the time being. Tōkyō Metro, JR, and the private railways are privately-operated, so they would not be part of the plan, although I suppose the public side could sweeten the deal by offering funding to these operators to provide 24-hour service. 

The strategy is just one part of the much larger Abenomics strategy, which includes bringing in medical expertise from overseas (i.e., foreign doctors) and establishing strategic economic zones in Japan’s three largest metropolitan areas (Tōkyō, Ōsaka, and Nagoya) with lower corporate tax rates and relaxed zoning restrictions. 

A _Tōkyō Shimbun_ article also quoted the governor as saying that the Toei Bus Shibuya – Roppongi route would begin 24-hour service as soon as sometime this year. Shibuya – Roppongi is part of the 都01 route (Shibuya – Shinbashi), one of the major routes in the Toei Bus network. There are as many as 28 buses an hour on this route departing Shibuya during the morning rush hour, and there is no comparable one-seat train ride between Shibuya and Roppongi, which also happen to be two of the most active night-time districts in Tōkyō. According to _Asahi Shimbun_, the service would be sort of a trial to ascertain ridership potential, operating one bus an hour.

The comments from Inose come during another visit to New York for a variety of reasons, including drumming up support for the Tōkyō Olympics and meeting with NYC Mayor Bloomberg on environmental issues, disaster prevention, and the consolidation of the IRT, BMT, and IND networks in New York City in the 1940s.

He also took some time to ride the subway (touring improvements at Bleecker Street / Broadway – Lafayette Street) and visiting Grand Central.
FNN news report (2013.04.16):


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ I think that a 24/7 Toei Bus service makes more sense than a 24/7 subway service now, given the immense complexities needed to operate the subways (along with the interlining services that go with them), as well as the needed window (between 1 and 5am) for rail maintenance and repairs to ensure safety for all train riders each and everyday, and I wonder if even the train drivers from all companies involved will agree to this strategy. But, a 24/7 Toei Bus service would allow a traveling alternative for late-night owls to get around the city for a price cheaper than a taxi ride home from work, izakaya, or other location in Tokyo.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

Blackraven said:


> Japanese Government investigating the possibility of 24 hour bus and train services some time in the future(?)


I think this is coupled with the plan to make Narita Airport open 24-hr. This needs to happen in order for Tokyo to remain competitive with other Asian cities as a business and finance center. Even for other Asian cities with airports that aren't open 24-hrs, their airports are often times closer to city centers making taxi rides reasonable. Unfortunately, this isn't the case with Narita.


----------



## mkill

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> I think this is coupled with the plan to make Narita Airport open 24-hr. This needs to happen in order for Tokyo to remain competitive with other Asian cities as a business and finance center. Even for other Asian cities with airports that aren't open 24-hrs, their airports are often times closer to city centers making taxi rides reasonable. Unfortunately, this isn't the case with Narita.


Given the extremely heavy local resistance against Narita, I'm not sure we'll ever see 24h-operations on that airport. Haneda is much more likely to take that step. In that case, 24h operation on the Tokyo Monorail is pretty much a requirement. Of course, that only brings you up to Hamamatsucho, but at least there are a number of hotels around there.

As for "office workers would be at work even longer"... Well, at some point you need to start managing your work-life balance.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ I have an idea: since Haneda is open 24/7, not only will the Tokyo Monorail operate 24/7; Toei Buses that operate to and from it will also operate at all times between the airport and major rail hubs like Shinagawa, Shibuya, and Tokyo to provide access to incoming and outgoing passengers. What do you think?


----------



## Blackraven

Is the Tokyo Monorail even capable of 24 hour operation to begin with? What about maintenance, safety inspections and other concerns?

Don't forget that any machine is subject to wear-and-tear (an obvious given)....


----------



## quashlo

*今月から直通便、通年運行　一畑電車、出雲市～出雲大社前駅　島根*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/130417/smn13041702090001-n1.htm

With the upcoming shrine transfer ceremony (大遷宮) at Izumo Taisha on 2013.05.10, Ichibata Electric Railway (Bataden) will make some major changes to its weekend / holiday schedule in an attempt to attract younger women and other visitors arriving via JR at Izumo-shi Station. Specifically, they will make the 2.5 roundtrips running express between Dentetsu Izumo-shi Station and Izumo Taisha-mae Station, together with the 7.5 roundtrips between Matsue Shinji-ko Onsen Station and Izumo Taisha-mae Station, a year-round deal.

This is the first transfer ceremony at Izumo Taisha, one of the two most important shrines in all of Japan (the other being Ise Jingū), in about 60 years. The Bataden has been doing well, recording annual ridership growth in FY2012 to 1.39 million (year-over-year increase of 22,000), although it has generally been in decline since its heydays in the 1960s, where annual ridership reached as much as 6 million. Ridership dropped below 1.5 million in FY2017, and the line is still operating at a loss.

Scenes on the Bataden earlier this year (2013.01.03):


----------



## quashlo

Actually, Toei Bus doesn’t operate to Haneda Airport. Yes, the airport is in Tōkyō Prefecture (Ōta Ward), but it’s within Keikyū Bus “domain”, which operates services under the “Haneda Keikyū Bus” brand. There are routes to Ōmori Kaigan Station / JR Ōmori Station, Keikyū Kamata Station / JR Kamata Station, and JR Kawasaki Station:
http://www.keikyu-bus.co.jp/img/line/map/haneda.pdf

Service to other destinations in the metropolis is actually provided by express buses using highway coaches—the so-called “limousine bus” (リムジンバス). The service is actually really, really good (especially considering the rail connections already serving the airport), and you can pretty much get to Haneda directly from almost anywhere on these buses. If Haneda Airport really becomes a 24-hour airport, I would expect that they would just add more bus trips.

Airport express bus schedules from http://hanedabus.jp/:

For Central Tōkyō and Tama.
Every 15 minutes to Shinjuku Station.



Code:


To Ōimachi Station
06:20 06:50 07:15 07:40 08:10 08:55 09:35 10:30 11:30 12:25 13:25 14:25 15:00 15:45 16:30 17:00 17:30 17:55 18:25 18:55 19:25 19:55 20:25 20:55 21:25 22:10 23:00

To Shibuya
06:10 07:00 07:30 08:05 09:00 09:45 10:25 11:25 12:20 13:20 14:30 15:25 16:35 17:45 18:30 19:20 20:00 20:50 21:45 22:15 22:25 23:25 00:00 00:30

To Tachikawa Station / Haijima
05:50 10:15 11:15 12:15 13:00 13:30 14:00 14:40 15:40 16:40 17:40 18:40 19:10 19:40 20:10 20:40 21:10 21:40 22:50 00:10

To Kichijōji Station
05:25 05:55 07:45 09:55 11:10 12:45 14:35 15:55 16:45 17:25 18:20 19:00 19:45 20:30 21:15 21:55 22:20 23:10

To Tōkyō Station
08:25 09:10 10:10 11:00 11:35 12:15 12:55 13:30 14:15 14:55 15:30 16:10 17:00 18:00 18:50 19:50

To Shinjuku Station (West Exit)
05:45 06:15 06:45 07:00 07:45 08:15 08:30 09:05 09:30 09:50 10:10 10:30 10:50 11:10 11:30 11:50 12:10 12:30 12:50 13:05 13:20 13:35 13:50 14:05 14:20 14:35 14:50 15:05 15:20 15:35 15:50 16:05 16:20 16:35 16:50 17:05 17:20 17:35 17:50 18:05 18:20 18:35 18:50 19:10 19:20 19:35 19:50 20:10 20:20 20:35 20:50 21:05 21:20 21:35 21:50 22:05 22:20 22:35 22:55 23:10 23:20 23:30 00:00

To Ikebukuro Station
06:15 07:45 08:30 09:30 10:30 11:30 12:15 13:15 14:15 14:45 15:15 15:45 16:15 16:45 17:15 17:45 18:15 18:45 19:15 19:45 20:15 20:45 21:15 21:45 22:15 22:45 23:25 00:00

To Mejiro / Kudan / Kōrakuen / Akihabara
10:20 12:00 14:00 17:10

To Akasaka
06:25 10:05 13:30 22:25

To Kinshichō / Tōyōchō / Toyosu
10:10 11:10 11:35 13:20 13:35 14:20 15:20 16:20 16:35 17:10 17:35 18:05 18:35 19:20 19:35 20:35 20:40 21:05 21:35 22:25 23:05

To Tōkyō City Air Terminal (TCAT)
05:35 06:50 07:25 08:15 09:15 09:55 10:15 10:55 11:25 11:55 12:45 13:30 14:30 15:30 16:30 17:05 17:50 18:25 19:05 19:50 20:25 20:55 21:25 22:10 23:15 00:15

To Nerima / Nogata / Nakano
14:55 16:30 17:30 19:00 20:00 21:10 22:00

To Kokubunji Station / Fuchū Station / Musashi Koganei Station / Chōfu Station
07:15 09:15 10:15 11:15 12:35 13:45 14:45 15:45 16:15 16:45 17:15 17:45 18:15 18:55 19:05 19:30 19:55 20:05 20:30 20:55 21:00 21:15 21:30 21:55 22:10 22:30 23:00 23:25 00:15

To Keiō Tama Center Station / Seiseki sakuragaoka Station
07:25 08:25 09:25 10:25 11:25 12:25 13:25 14:25 15:25 16:25 16:55 17:25 17:55 18:25 18:55 19:25 19:55 20:25 20:55 21:25 22:15 23:05

To Takao Station / Hachiōji Station / Hino
06:50 07:50 09:50 13:20 14:50 16:50 19:15 21:15 22:45

To Kameari Station / Koiwa Station / Ichinoe Station / Kasai Station
06:30 07:30 08:00 08:55 09:25 10:25 10:55 11:25 11:55 12:25 12:55 13:25 13:55 14:25 14:55 15:25 15:55 16:25 16:55 17:25 17:55 18:10 18:25 18:40 18:50 18:55 19:10 19:35 19:50 19:55 20:10 20:35 20:50 20:55 21:10 21:35 21:40 21:50 21:55 21:55 22:10 22:25 22:40 22:40 23:10 00:10

To Kita-Senju tation
06:30 09:40 10:40 11:40 13:15 14:15 15:15 16:15 16:55 17:35 18:15 18:45 19:15 19:50 20:20 21:00 21:30 22:00 22:40 23:15 23:40

To Futako-Tamagawa Station
05:30 07:10 07:50 09:15 10:05 11:05 12:05 13:05 14:05 15:05 16:05 17:05 18:05 19:05 20:05 21:05 22:05 23:05

To Shinagawa
06:25 06:45 09:50 10:05 13:30 00:40

To Ginza / Hibiya
06:35 13:00 15:00

To Tōkyō Sky Tree / Kinshichō Station
07:20 08:20 09:05 09:30 10:00 10:45 11:55 12:55 14:10 15:10 16:10 17:10 18:10 19:30 20:15 21:20 22:25

For Odaiba / Rinkai Fukutoshin.



Code:


To Tōkyō Big Sight
08:50 09:30 10:00 10:30 10:50 11:30 11:50 12:50 13:50 14:50 15:30 15:50 16:30 16:50 17:30 17:50

To Odaiba / Rinkai Fukutoshin
08:45 09:15 09:35 09:55 10:15 10:35 10:55 11:05 11:25 12:05 13:05 14:05 15:05 16:05 23:05

For Tōkyō Disneyland.
Every 10-15 minutes to TDR (!).



Code:


To Tōkyō Disney Resort
07:35 08:30 08:40 08:50 09:00 09:10 09:20 09:30 09:40 09:50 10:00 10:10 10:20 10:30 10:40 10:50 11:00 11:10 11:20 11:30 11:40 11:50 12:00 12:10 12:20 12:30 12:40 12:50 13:00 13:15 13:30 13:45 13:50 14:10 14:20 14:30 14:45 14:50 15:15 15:30 15:45 15:50 16:15 16:30 16:45 16:50 17:15 17:30 17:45 17:50 18:20 18:40 19:00

For Kanagawa Prefecture.
Every 7-10 minutes to Yokohama Station / YCAT, every 30 minutes to Shin-Yokohama



Code:


To Yokohama Station / Yokohama City Air Terminal (YCAT)
05:15 05:45 06:21 06:28 06:35 06:42 06:52 06:57 07:09 07:21 07:26 07:32 07:45 07:50 07:56 08:02 08:11 08:16 08:23 08:30 08:40 08:50 09:00 09:10 09:20 09:30 09:40 09:50 10:00 10:10 10:20 10:30 10:40 10:50 11:00 11:10 11:20 11:30 11:40 11:50 12:00 12:10 12:20 12:30 12:40 12:50 13:00 13:10 13:20 13:30 13:40 13:50 14:00 14:10 14:20 14:30 14:40 14:50 15:00 15:10 15:20 15:30 15:40 15:50 15:58 16:06 16:13 16:21 16:29 16:37 16:45 16:53 17:01 17:08 17:15 17:21 17:27 17:34 17:41 17:47 17:53 18:00 18:07 18:14 18:21 18:28 18:35 18:42 18:49 18:56 19:03 19:10 19:17 19:24 19:31 19:38 19:45 19:52 19:59 20:06 20:13 20:20 20:27 20:34 20:41 20:48 20:55 21:02 21:09 21:16 21:23 21:31 21:39 21:47 21:55 22:03 22:11 22:19 22:27 22:35 22:43 22:51 23:00 23:10 23:20 23:30 23:40 00:00 00:30

To Yokohama Station (West Exit) / Yokohama Bay Sheraton Hotel & Towers
07:30 08:55 10:35 13:35 14:55 16:15 

To Fujisawa Station / Ōfuna Station:
07:20 07:55 08:45 09:15 10:15 11:15 12:15 13:15 14:15 15:15 16:15 17:10 17:40 18:10 18:40 19:10 19:40 20:10 20:40 21:10 21:40 22:10 22:40

To Hon-Atsugi Station:
05:10 06:55 08:50 09:50 11:20 12:20 13:50 15:20 16:50 17:50 18:50 19:50 21:15 22:15

To Shin-Yokohama Station:
06:25 06:50 07:15 07:35 07:55 08:15 08:45 09:15 09:45 10:15 10:45 11:15 11:45 12:15 12:45 13:15 13:45 14:15 14:45 15:15 15:45 16:10 16:30 16:50 17:10 17:30 17:50 18:10 18:30 18:50 19:10 19:30 19:50 20:10 20:30 20:50 21:10 21:30 21:50 22:10 22:30 22:50 23:10 23:30 23:55 00:25

To Tama Plaza Station:
05:00 05:30 06:05 06:30 07:00 07:40 08:10 08:35 09:05 09:35 10:05 10:35 11:05 11:35 12:05 12:35 13:05 13:35 14:05 14:35 15:05 15:35 16:05 16:35 17:00 17:20 17:40 18:00 18:20 18:40 19:00 19:20 19:40 20:00 20:20 20:40 21:00 21:20 21:40 22:00 22:20 22:40 23:00 23:20

To Shin-Yurigaoka Station:
05:20 06:20 07:40 09:10 09:30 10:00 10:30 11:30 12:30 13:30 14:30 15:30 16:10 16:55 17:35 18:15 18:55 19:35 20:15 20:55 21:35 22:25

To Kōnandai Station / Totsuka Station:
06:15 07:15 08:55 09:45 11:05 12:25 13:20 14:20 15:10 16:20 17:05 17:45 18:35 19:15 19:55 20:30 21:20 22:05 23:10

To Sagami Ōno Station / Machida Station (Machida Bus Center):
06:10 07:30 09:05 09:55 10:25 11:00 11:35 12:35 13:10 13:35 13:55 14:25 14:55 15:25 15:45 16:25 16:45 17:00 17:30 18:00 18:30 19:00 19:25 19:45 20:05 20:25 20:50 21:05 21:30 22:00 22:20 22:35 23:00 23:30

To Futamatagawa Station:
06:35 07:30 08:55 09:55 10:55 11:55 12:55 13:55 14:55 15:40 16:25 16:55 17:35 18:05 18:35 19:05 19:35 20:05 20:35 21:05 21:55 22:55

To Center Kita Station / Center Minami Station:
05:45 08:30 09:20 10:30 11:00 12:00 13:00 14:00 15:00 16:00 17:05 17:55 18:45 19:25 20:15 20:55 21:45 22:25

To Minato Mirai:
08:40 09:10 09:40 10:10 11:10 11:40 12:10 12:40 13:10 13:40 14:10 15:10 16:15 17:25 18:25 19:45 20:45

To Den'en Chōfu / Musashi Kosugi Station:

05:20 06:20 07:00 07:50 08:35 09:35 10:35 11:35 12:35 13:35 14:35 15:35 16:35 17:35 18:15 18:55 19:35 20:35 21:35 22:35

To Ebina Station:
05:35 06:35 08:40 10:20 11:40 12:05 13:25 16:00 17:20 18:20 19:20 20:35 21:45 22:45

For Gotenba / Hakone:



Code:


To Gotenba / Hakone Tōgendai (via Yokohama Station):
07:50 10:25 12:05 14:00 16:20 18:20 20:25 22:05

To Hakone Yumoto Station (via Yokohama Station):
08:25 12:35

For Saitama Prefecture:



Code:


To Yashio Station / Sōka Station / Shin-Koshigaya Station:
08:50 11:25 12:25 13:25 14:25 15:25 16:25 17:25 18:25 18:55 19:25 20:10 20:40 21:25 22:00 22:35

To Saitama Shin-Toshin Station / Ōmiya Station:
06:30 07:30 08:50 10:50 11:50 12:50 13:50 14:50 15:50 16:50 17:30 18:20 19:00 19:30 20:00 20:30 21:00 21:30 22:00 22:30 23:10 23:40 00:20

To Asakadai Station / Shiki Station / Fujimino Station:
12:10 13:35 14:55 16:25 18:00 19:35 20:35 21:35 22:35

To Tokorozawa Station:
07:55 09:25 11:25 12:25 13:25 13:55 14:35 15:00 15:25 15:55 16:25 16:55 17:25 17:55 18:25 18:55 19:25 19:55 20:25 20:55 21:25 21:55 22:25 23:10

To Kawagoe Station / Hon-Kawagoe Station:
08:10 12:25 15:00 16:00 17:25 18:50 20:20 21:20

To Sakado Station / Shinrin Kōen Station / Kumagaya Station / Kagohara Station:
15:10 17:10 18:10 19:10 20:45 22:10

To Wakō-shi Station / Shakujii Kōen Station:
11:40 12:40 13:40 14:40 15:40 16:40 17:40 18:10 18:40 19:40 20:40 21:40 22:50

For Central Chiba Prefecture / Makuhari.
Every 20-30 minutes to Makuhari / Central Chiba, every 10-20 minutes to Narita Airport.



Code:


To Nishi-Funabashi Station / Funabashi Station:
11:20 12:20 14:20 15:20 16:20 17:20 18:20 19:05 19:45 20:25 21:05 21:40 22:20 23:00 23:30 00:35

To Kaihin Makuhari Station / Makuhari / Kemigawahama Station / Inage Kaigan Station / Chiba Station / Chiba Chūō Station:
05:10 05:40 06:45 07:20 08:10 08:40 09:00 09:30 10:00 10:30 11:00 11:30 12:00 12:30 13:00 13:30 14:00 14:30 15:00 15:30 15:50 16:10 16:30 16:50 17:10 17:30 17:50 18:10 18:30 18:50 19:10 19:30 19:50 20:05 20:20 20:35 20:50 21:10 21:30 21:50 22:10 22:25 22:40 22:55 23:20 23:50 00:20

To Kashiwa no Ha Campus Station / Kashiwa Station:
08:25 10:45 11:50 14:15 15:15 16:15 17:15 18:15 19:15 19:55 20:30 21:15 22:15

To Shin-Urayasu Station:
08:35 10:15 11:15 12:15 13:15 14:15 15:15 16:15 17:15 18:20 19:20 20:00 20:35 21:00 21:20 22:00 22:35 23:20

To Keisei Tsudanuma Station / JR Tsudanuma Station:
06:45 07:45 09:45 10:35 11:35 12:05 13:00 14:05 15:00 16:00 16:30 17:00 17:30 18:15 18:35 19:15 19:30 19:50 20:15 20:30 20:50 21:15 21:30 21:50 22:05 22:30 23:00 23:45

To Inage Station / Mitsuwadai Station / Tsuga Station / Yotsukaidō Station:
06:20 09:20 10:40 11:40 14:10 15:40 16:40 17:40 18:40 19:40 20:40 21:45 22:50

To Narita Airport:
06:25 07:50 08:35 09:10 09:30 09:50 10:10 10:30 10:50 11:10 11:30 11:50 12:10 12:20 12:30 12:40 12:50 13:05 13:20 13:35 13:50 14:05 14:20 14:35 14:50 15:05 15:20 15:35 15:50 16:05 16:20 16:35 16:50 17:10 17:30 17:50 18:20 18:50 19:20 19:50 20:20 21:00

To Gyōtoku Station / Myōden Station / Ichikawa Station:
09:35 13:40 15:10 17:10 18:15 19:00 20:20 21:35 22:45 23:40

For Eastern and Southern Chiba Prefecture.
The Kisarazu service is pretty frequent because it’s the east end of the Aqua Line underneath Tōkyō Bay.



Code:


To Kisarazu Station:
05:25 05:55 06:15 06:25 06:40 07:00 07:15 07:35 08:00 08:20 08:35 09:00 09:40 10:20 10:40 11:20 12:00 12:40 13:20 14:20 15:20 15:55 16:30 17:10 17:45 18:10 18:30 19:00 19:20 19:55 20:20 20:40 21:20 21:55 22:20 22:40 23:20

To Goi Station / Tōgane Station:
05:10 06:35 07:05 07:25 08:05 09:15 09:55 10:55 11:25 11:55 12:55 13:55 15:00 15:50 16:50 17:20 17:50 18:15 19:15 20:00 21:00 21:40 22:25

To Kazusa Ushiku Station / Mobara Station:
07:00 10:15 11:25 14:40 17:10 19:55 22:00

To Kimitsu Station:
05:40 06:20 07:20 09:05 09:45 10:15 10:45 15:35 16:35 17:35 18:35 19:35 20:35 21:35 22:35

To Soga Station:
06:50 08:10 10:00 11:40 13:25 15:05 16:45 18:00 19:10 20:05 21:25

To Kamatori Station / Honda Station / Toke Station / Ōami Station:
06:35 08:15 10:05 11:05 12:10 13:35 15:05 16:05 17:05 18:45 20:05 21:40

To Tateyama Station:
09:00 10:00 12:00 14:15 16:15 17:20 18:25 20:25

For Ibaraki Prefecture:



Code:


To Kashima Jingū Station:
08:15 09:50 14:55 17:55 19:40 21:20

To Tsukuba Center:
08:20 09:20 10:20 11:45 12:45 14:45 15:45 16:45 17:45 19:20 20:45 21:45

To Mito Station / Katsuta Station / Tōkai Station / Hitachi Station:
13:15 14:45 16:15 18:15 20:15

For Yamanashi Prefecture:



Code:


To Kōfu Station / Ryūō:
13:40 17:55 19:30 20:55

To Fujikyū Highland / Kawaguchi-ko Station / Fuji-san Station:
10:05 13:45

For Gunma Prefecture:



Code:


To Ōta Station / Kiryū Station / Isesaki Station / Maebashi Bus Center:
16:20 18:20 20:20 22:35

To Isesaki / Takasaki Station / Maebashi Station / Shibukawa Station:
10:50 14:30 16:30 17:30 19:30 20:30 21:30 22:30

For Tochigi Prefecture:



Code:


To Utsunomiya / Kuroiso:
09:55 14:25 15:45 17:15 18:30 19:35 20:50 22:40

For Shizuoka Prefecture:



Code:


To Shin-Fuji Station / Fujinomiya Station:
17:00 18:40

For Karuizawa:



Code:


To Karuizawa Station:
07:25 12:05


----------



## quashlo

*今月から直通便、通年運行　一畑電車、出雲市～出雲大社前駅　島根*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/130417/smn13041702090001-n1.htm

With the upcoming shrine transfer ceremony (大遷宮) at Izumo Taisha on 2013.05.10, Ichibata Electric Railway (Bataden) will make some major changes to its weekend / holiday schedule in an attempt to attract younger women and other visitors arriving via JR at Izumo-shi Station. Specifically, they will make the 2.5 roundtrips running express between Dentetsu Izumo-shi Station and Izumo Taisha-mae Station, together with the 7.5 roundtrips between Matsue Shinji-ko Onsen Station and Izumo Taisha-mae Station, a year-round deal.

This is the first transfer ceremony at Izumo Taisha, one of the two most important shrines in all of Japan (the other being Ise Jingū), in about 60 years. The Bataden has been doing well, recording annual ridership growth in FY2012 to 1.39 million (year-over-year increase of 22,000), although it has generally been in decline since its heydays in the 1960s, where annual ridership reached as much as 6 million. Ridership dropped below 1.5 million in FY2017, and the line is still operating at a loss.

Scenes on the Bataden earlier this year (2013.01.03):


----------



## quashlo

*新快速用ホーム増設　大阪・ＪＲ高槻駅、１６年春までに*
http://www.asahi.com/area/osaka/articles/OSK201304160134.html

JR West will construct new platforms for _shin-kaisoku_ (新快速) special rapid services at JR Takatsuki Station on the JR Kyōto Line (Tōkaidō Main Line) to help deal with rush hour crowding. An agreement will be signed between JR West and Takatsuki City as soon as today (2013.04.17) and partial funding (two-thirds) for the improvements will be provided by the national and local (i.e., Takatsuki City) governments. The rest will be provided by JR West.

The current layout at the station has two island platforms, which special rapid services share with rapid and local services. The ¥4.8 billion improvements will construct new platforms to the outside for the exclusive use of _shin-kaisoku_ services.

Average daily entries and exits at the station are 123,000, and the current platform design only provides 2.6 m for every 100 passengers. Meanwhile, similarly busy Ibaraki Station and Sumiyoshi Station have much more platform space to work with (4.0 m and 4.8 m for every 100 entries or exits at the station, respectively). The improvements will increase the circulation area at Takatsuki to 4.9 m for every 100 passengers.

I’m curious what the final design and track layout will look like… In addition to the quadruple track, there’s some sidings at the station that I suspect will be removed to make way for the new platforms. I wonder if they will maintain cross-platform transfers between special rapid and rapid / local (sort of like what Hanshin did at Amagasaki post-Namba Line) or if they will completely segregate special rapid and rapid / local. Unlike the JR East’s “rapid” services in Tōkyō, the special rapids aren’t fully segregated on the JR Kyōto Line and JR Kōbe Line, and frequently use the local tracks depending on time of day (I believe mostly because of freight trains and limited express services).


----------



## quashlo

*千葉交通、「酒々井プレミアム・アウトレット」グランドオープンに合わせ、バス4路線の運行を開始*
http://response.jp/article/2013/04/17/196160.html

Official press release:
http://www.chibakotsu.co.jp/from_c/13/011.html

Chiba Kōtsū, a private bus operator in Chiba Prefecture will implement a series of service improvements coordinated with the grand opening of a new outlet mall in Shisui. The biggest change will be a new express shuttle bus service connecting Narita Airport Terminals 1 and 2 with the new Shisui Premium Outlets, operating 19 roundtrips on approximately 30-mintue headways (one-way travel time about 20 minutes). A portion of the highway coach buses on their Tōkyō – Chōshi route will also be rerouted to serve the new outlet mall, and they will also establish two weekend-only “shopper shuttle” routes serving the outlet mall, one for JR Narita Station and the other for Yachimata Station (each operating four roundtrips a day).


----------



## quashlo

*More Tōkyō-area taxis to begin accepting Suica*

Official JR East press release:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2013/20130404.pdf

Currently, about 10,000 taxis in the metropolis already accept Suica, but another 10,000 taxis will begin accepting Suica for cab fare payments starting as early as mid-April:

日の丸自動車: About 1,000 cabs (starting mid-April)
東京無線: About 4,500 cabs (starting late April)
チェッカーキャブ: About 4,000 cabs (starting early June)

There are about 30,000 corporate-owned taxis running in Tōkyō Prefecture, which means that about 60% will now be accepting Suica.


----------



## quashlo

*西武鉄道の路線存続への協力を要請*
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20130417/k10013990641000.html

Representatives from Higashi-Murayama City, Kokubunji City, Higashi-Yamato City, and Kodaira City paid a visit to the MLIT on 2013.04.17 to meet with the MLIT Vice-Minister Tsuruho Yōsuke and submit a letter requesting that MLIT Minister Ōta Akihiro work to establish a new legal framework to ensure the preservation of the Seibu Kokubunji Line and Seibu Tamako Line.

Tokorozawa City officials also begun a petition effort, gathering signatures at Seibu Tokorozawa Station and two other locations on 2013.04.15. Similar efforts are also underway in other jurisdictions along the Seibu network, including Iruma City, Sayama City, and Hannō City. The signatures will be collected and submitted sometime next month.


----------



## quashlo

*定時バス　那覇市が実証実験*
http://article.okinawatimes.co.jp/article/2013-04-18_48205

Naha City will begin a trial on-time performance and reliability for a new bus service on the Maaji / Shikina – Kokusai-dōri – Shin-Toshin route (真和志・識名地域－国際通り－新都心) to determine the need for improvements such as bus lanes. The 90-day trial service will be operated by Naha Bus under contract with the city, with a fare of ¥220, regardless of distance. The service will also operate on the Kokusai-dōri transit mall in effect every Sunday, improving access to central Naha.










Okinawa’s transit network is heavily reliant on buses, so any improvements there would be a plus for both locals and visitors. The huge bus terminal near Asahibashi Station:


----------



## quashlo

*ＪＲ熊本－川尻間に新駅　２０１６年春開業へ*
http://kumanichi.com/news/local/main/20130418004.shtml

Kumamoto City and JR Kyūshū have agreed to construct a new station on the Kagoshima Main Line between Kumamoto Station and Kawashiri Station, to open in spring 2016. The agreement will officially be signed today (2013.04.19).

The proposed site is a former Kumamoto Prefecture agricultural laboratory in Karikusa 1-chōme, Minami Ward, just to the south of where Prefectural Route 51 crosses beneath the Kagoshima Main Line in an underpass. This will be an elevated station and will feature a parking lot and a new 4,600 sq m station plaza, with bus stops and a taxi zone. The platforms and other railway infrastructure will be constructed by the railway, which will also design the station building. Total construction cost (¥1 billion) will be borne by the city, which has already earmarked ¥1.08 million in its FY2013 budget for station building design and other expenses. The design will be finalized this fiscal year, with groundbreaking next fiscal year.

The area surrounding the station is one of 15 “regional nodes” identified in the city’s master plan for concentration of commercial and public facilities. The new station plaza will serve buses connecting to the Kumamoto East Bypass (東バイパス) and National Route 3.

Master plans approved in 1992 called for the proposed site to serve as a station plaza for a new station. The city acquired the necessary land, but ridership forecasts were not favorable, and the project was shelved for some time. With increased residential development in the area, the city began re-examining the plans in FY2010 and FY2011 and entered into negotiations with JR Kyūshū.



















Cab view on the segment in question.
Kumamoto and Kawashiri are 5.2 km distant. The new station should be somewhere around 4:00 in the video.


----------



## quashlo

*大阪地下鉄にも「駅ナカ」　天王寺駅に１８日開業*
http://www.asahi.com/business/update/0417/OSK201304170013.html

The Ōsaka Municipal Subway’s first real _ekinaka_ (station retail) facility opened on 2013.04.18 at Tennōji Station on the Midōsuji Line in Abeno Ward. Similar facilities will follow at Nanba Station in October and Umeda Station next April. Operation of all three facilities, encompassing a cumulative total of 2,000 sq m of space and 42 stores, has been contracted out for 15 years to Nankai Electric Railway and Tōkyū Real Estate. Forecasted annual revenues, including usage fees, are ¥864 million. The necessary renovations cost ¥5.6 billion.

The Tennōji facility is small, with only 9 stores (11 If you include two stores at the East Exit of the station) and 614 sq m of retail space obtained by removing some a commuter pass ticket office and existing retail stores near the station’s faregates. To be 100% accurate, only one of the stores (a bakery) is actually within the paid area of the station.

About 250,000 passengers use this particular station on the Midōsuji Line daily, which offers good connections to the Tanimachi Line, JR Tennōji Station, Kintetsu’s Ōsaka Abenobashi terminal, and the Hankai Tramway’s Tennōji Station. Kintetsu is also set to open Abeno Harukas, Japan’s tallest building, and a new department store at Abenobashi this June.


----------



## quashlo

A bit more info on JR West’s improvements at Takatsuki Station, now that they have published an official press release.

What wasn’t even mentioned in the article from the other day is that they are constructing new West Exit ticketing entrances and a new transfer passage. The platforms will be 260 m long (almost 13 cars long) to accommodate the 12-car long special rapids. The cross-section provided in the press release also indicates that the sidings at the north and south side of the station will be removed, but that the special rapids will be completely segregated. It will still be possible to transfer cross-platform between locals and rapids, but special rapids will only be accessible from one side.


----------



## quashlo

As for 24-hour Toei Subway service, the (handful of) comments in this WSJ article are not very supportive of the idea:
http://realtime.wsj.com/japan/2013/04/18/【読者に聞く】都営バス・地下鉄の24時間運行は必/

Anyways, night-time bus service is much, much more realistic. As advanced as Japan’s rail network is, it still relies heavily on manpower to operate safely and efficiently (most trains require at least two crewmembers, many stations require platform staff, etc.), so it’d probably be difficult to make a case for 24-hour subway service based on economics alone. They might be able to establish an “owl” fare structure that charges more for the service, similar to what some late night bus services do in Japan, but I imagine this may actually turn off some potential riders, who may just stick with taxis or waiting until the first trains in the morning.


----------



## 00Zy99

If the system shuts down in the wee hours of the morning, what happens to sleeper trains and freight trains?

Also, what do the various hand gestures mean, where do they come from, and why are they followed?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> If the system shuts down in the wee hours of the morning, what happens to sleeper trains and freight trains?


There are freight and night trains, but only on JR lines- they do run, but only on certain routes in metro areas, and often on bypass routes in the case of freight trains in the Tokyo area. On lines where there is considerable traffic over 24 hours (such as sections of the Sanyo and Tokaido Lines between major metro areas), maintenance windows are scheduled on a weekday shortly after noon (Wednesday in the case of the Sanyo Line, as most department stores are closed on that day in that region). But this is outside the context of metro area 24hr passenger operations.


----------



## smithrh

00Zy99 said:


> Also, what do the various hand gestures mean, where do they come from, and why are they followed?


If you could be a bit more specific, that would help, but in general I understand this to be an industrial safety technique.

I'm sure someone will be along shortly with the Japanese term for it, but the overall thought is that pointing and verbalizing a condition makes for improved safety. I don't speak Japanese, but I suspect they're saying the the equivalent of "the light is green" while pointing at the signal light and so on.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

smithrh said:


> If you could be a bit more specific, that would help, but in general I understand this to be an industrial safety technique.
> 
> I'm sure someone will be along shortly with the Japanese term for it, but the overall thought is that pointing and verbalizing a condition makes for improved safety. I don't speak Japanese, but I suspect they're saying the the equivalent of "the light is green" while pointing at the signal light and so on.


The practice is called _shisakanko_ (指差喚呼), literally "pointing while voicing (loudly)". Apparently the practice was begun by drivers in the old Japanese National Railways. A common practice, you can hear it done especially loudly during training sessions for rookie drivers. I remember many years ago witnessing such a session on the Sotetsu Line- the driver was especially emphatic with his "_shupPATSU SHINKO_" before releasing the brakes and applying throttle.

On the Saikyo Line at Omiya, a conductor at work:


----------



## quashlo

*ＪＲ直方駅周辺整備:ほぼ終了　駅前広場は年度内完成*
http://mainichi.jp/area/fukuoka/news/20130419ddlk40010403000c.html

Nōgata City says it is almost finished with a series of improvements costing about ¥4.5 billion at and around JR Nōgata Station on the Chikuhō Main Line. Specifically, the improvements called for replacement of an aging station building (built 1910), construction of a new station plaza on the site of the former station building (including a taxi zone and parking facility), relocation of the bus terminal closer to the station, a ¥1.9 billion land readjustment project in Susakimachi (northeast of the station), and design improvements to strengthen the West Exit of the station as a gateway to the city, including a new square. The national government is funding 50% to 55% of the total project cost for the city’s first megaproject, and it’s finally nearing completion, although many residents were opposed to the demolition of the original station building.

The new, fully-accessible station building opened in 2011.04, and the Social Insurance Nōgata Hospital (社会保険直方病院) relocated to a new location east of the station in 2012.08. A new police box at the station will open this month, while the station plaza and bus center are scheduled to open sometime this fiscal year. The new square at the West Exit will be completed in FY2014. A new 12 m wide frontage road paralleling the tracks will also be constructed as part of the land readjustment, improving traffic circulation.

A tour of the construction and new station building:






Scenes on the Chikuhō Electric Railroad, which also serves Nōgata, although it has a separate terminal from the JR station, located about 500 m away.


----------



## quashlo

*朝の通学時間帯の混雑改善、ＪＲに陳情へ　印南駅から田辺方面*
http://www.agara.co.jp/modules/dailynews/article.php?storyid=251137

Inami Town in southern Wakayama Prefecture will file a petition with JR to improve service to reduce overcrowding during the morning rush hour on trains on the Kisei Main Line. Specifically, trains departing the Gobō end of the line heading for JR Kii Tanabe Station have become overcrowded with high school students heading to classes, starting at around Inami Station. As a result, students and guardians at four high schools in southern Wakayama are lobbying to have JR West add a third car to the trains, which was removed in 2002 when aging 3-car trains were replaced with newer 2-car formations. After receiving complaints, JR added a special school tripper bound for Kii Tanabe starting from Minabe Station in 2006.06, but passengers from stations north of Minabe still have to board the regular trains. The capacity of the 2-car trains is 226 passengers, but there at least 238 students from the four high schools who come from the Hidaka District of Wakayama, and if you add middle school students and regular passengers, it’s clear that they are over capacity. If they can’t get a third car, they at least want the school tripper extended north from Minabe to Inami.

Cab view on 113 series unit G202 from Kii Tanabe to Gobō (2011.07).
Definitely not a highly urbanized part of Japan, but still interesting to see these types of lines still have their own “mini” rush hours.


----------



## quashlo

*ＪＲおおさか東線に新駅開業へ　長瀬―新加美駅間*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0419/OSK201304190096.html

JR West and the Ōsaka Soto-Kanjō Railway (大阪外環状鉄道), the third-sector railway responsible for operating the JR Ōsaka-Higashi Line, have filed an application with the MLIT’s Kinki Transport Bureau to construct a new station between JR Nagase Station (Higashi-Ōsaka City, Ōsaka Prefecture) and Shin-Kami Station (Hirano Ward, Ōsaka City). Currently, the two stations are 2.8 km distant, but the new station will be roughly in the middle in Kizuri (衣摺), Higashi-Ōsaka City, opening in spring 2018 at a cost of approx. ¥2.2 billion, just in time for the opening of the Shin-Ōsaka – Hanaten extension scheduled to debut in late FY2018. 

The new station will be located on an elevated section of the line, and the new station building will be built underneath the tracks. Ōsaka City and Higashi-Ōsaka City will each provide ¥500 million in direct funding and lend an additional ¥600 million each to Ōsaka Soto-Kanjō Railway. The railway, a third-sector operator comprised of JR West, the two cities, Ōsaka Prefecture, and other stakeholders, will pay the loans back to the municipal governments via infrastructure usage fees.


----------



## quashlo

*海老名駅～空港バス運行１年、乗り換え需要に手応え*
http://news.kanaloco.jp/localnews/article/1304190006/

It’s been one year since express bus service between Ebina Station and Haneda Airport launched in 2012.03.30, with 13 departures from Ebina and 14 departures from Haneda Airport, connecting the two in as little as 60 minutes. The service is operated jointly by three separate bus companies: Kanagawa Chūō Kōtsū, Sōtetsu Bus, and Keikyū Bus.

Average daily ridership last year was 251 passengers, and while it still fell short of the original forecast of 320 passengers, the bus companies are fairly optimistic about ridership growth potential. Express Haneda service for central Kanagawa Prefecture has in the past been concentrated at Sagami Ōno and Hon-Atsugi Stations, but Ebina does have some distinct advantages over these two stations thanks to being a major interchange for three different rail networks (Odakyū, Sōtetsu, and JR).

Average daily ridership was about 474 passengers on the Hon-Atsugi service and 977 passengers on the Sagami Ōno service last year, about 55 passengers and 18 passengers, respectively, lower than the previous year. It’s likely that some passengers have shifted to the Ebina service, although the numbers seem to indicate that there is sufficient demand to have all three services coexist. 










Window view on an Airport Limousine service from Tokorozawa Station to Haneda Airport:

Part 1: Tokorozawa Station East Exit → Higashi-Tokorozawa Station → Kan’etsu Expressway Tokorozawa IC






Part 2: Tokorozawa IC → Ōizumi JCT → Bijogi JCT → Tōkyō Outer Loop Expressway → Shimura Toll Plaza






Part 3: Shimura Toll Plaza → Shuto Expressway 5 (Ikebukuro Route) → Takebashi JCT → Shuto Expressway C1 (Loop) → Hama-Kawasaki JCT → Shuto Expressway 1 (Haneda Route) → Shibaura JCT → Shuto Expressway 11 (Daiba Route) → Ariake JCT → Shuto Expressway B (Waterfront Route) → Haneda Airport


----------



## quashlo

*京成電鉄、行商列車を廃止　利用者減少で長い歴史に幕*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO54085480X10C13A4L71000/

A small bit of railway history passed quietly out of existence at the end of March when Keisei Electric Railway eliminated its last “hawkers’ car” (行商専用車両). This was a special service offered since pre-WWII to farmers out in Chiba Prefecture, who would carry fresh produce onto specially designated trains into Tōkyō in the morning.

The service began back in 1935 between Tsudanuma and Oshiage and become extremely popular after the war, with housewives from farming households on the outskirts of the metropolis bringing in rice and vegetables to sell to city residents, who were faced with a food shortage. Starting in 1949, Keisei operated an exclusive “hawkers’ train” to cater to these passengers, a 3-car formation between Sakura and Keisei Ueno. During its heyday, there were as many as three roundtrips a day, with the service being extended all the way to Narita. The farmers were required to pay both the regular train fare and an additional fee for all their produce.

The service gradually shrunk as usage declined, and starting 1982.02.14, it was no longer an exclusive train—instead, specific cars in regular, in-service trains were reserved for use by the farmers, the end cars of one Ueno-bound train and one Nishi-Magome-bound train. Starting 1998.10.01, the service to Oshiage and beyond was eliminated, and it was down to a single car on an Ueno-bound train. Most recently, the service was operated as the end car of the 7:46 local departing from Shibayama Chiyoda (Shibayama Town, Chiba). Usage of the service was down to about 20 passengers a day, but that reserved car has now been opened to all passengers starting this month, marking the end of what was affectionately known as the なっぱ電車.

A short documentary film of the old ladies:


----------



## quashlo

*東京駅近くに地下鉄「新東京駅」　羽田～成田間、１時間以内*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO54088400X10C13A4L83000/
*年金資金で地下鉄建設　都心と羽田直結*
20年代開業、基幹交通で初　国交省検討
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGKDASDF1201A_W3A410C1EE8000/

With all the recent news about Abenomics and the possibility of 24-hour Toei transit services (really, Toei Bus only), the other major project getting some of the spotlight is the Asakusa Line bypass. As mentioned previously, this “Central Connector” (都心直結線) would link Haneda and Narita Airports in less than one hour and construct a “New Tōkyō Station” (新東京駅), most likely on the Imperial Residence side of the station, running north-south underneath Marunouchi Naka-dōri. 

The main element would involve constructing an 11 km deep underground (over 40 m below surface) bypass of the Asakusa Line between Sengakuji Station on the Keikyū Main Line and Oshiage Station on the Keisei Oshiage Line at the cost of ¥400 billion. Besides reducing travel time between the two airports to less than an hour, the new line will also reduce travel times between Tōkyō Station and the two airports… Haneda ↔ Tōkyō Station will go from 27 min to 18 min, while Narita ↔ Tōkyō Station will go from 53 min to 36 min. The MLIT is forecasting annual ridership of 80 million for the new line.

The plan would be a key part of the Abenomics strategy, making Tōkyō more competitive with other Asian cities that have closer airports or faster airport rail links.

The second Nikkei article also has some very interesting details about recent movements on the project… In particular, they are looking at possibly using the investment money from the National Pension Fund and life insurance companies to help fund the construction of the line, which would be a first for a major transport infrastructure investment. The article also says that the MLIT will begin geological surveys at selected locations in May (!) and enter into negotiations with the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government and stakeholder railways. 

If things proceed quickly, funds for the environmental assessment could be earmarked in the FY2015 budget, with bidding to construct the line starting some time in 2017. It’s envisioned that the selected firm will be a special purpose company comprised of the NPF, life insurance companies, and general contractors. When construction is complete, the infrastructure would be handed over to the national and local governments. The line would be operated by the selected railway operator, with a portion of the fare revenues being paid back to the government in the form of usage fees.

Obviously, the connection to Narita would be achieved by using the Narita Sky Access Line east of Takasago. Cab view on a Sky Access limited express (✈アクセス特急) from Narita Airport to Aoto.






Maybe we will see these operating all the way to Tōkyō Station, perhaps even Haneda:


----------



## quashlo

*ああ上野、単なる途中駅に…東京と縦貫線で直結*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/national/news/20130419-OYT1T00849.htm

With the recent completion of the Tōyoko Line – Fukutoshin Line connection, some attention has turned to another very high-profile project—the Tōhoku Through Line (東北縦貫線). Scheduled to open in 2014 slightly behind the original schedule, the new rail link will re-connect the Tōkaidō Line and Jōban Line / Tōhoku Line (Utsunomiya Line) / Takasaki Line between Tōkyō and Ueno, substantially reducing overcrowding on the parallel Yamanote Line and Keihin–Tōhoku Line. The Ueno – Okachimachi section of these two lines are the most crowded in all of Tōkyō and Japan, with 200% crowding on the Yamanote Line and 194% crowding on the Keihin–Tōhoku Line due to all the passengers transferring from the three trunk lines that currently terminate at Ueno.

With the high viaduct gradually taking shape alongside the tracks, Tōkyō Metro is beginning to voice some apprehension about losing passengers on competing sections of the Ginza Line and Hibiya Line. The Tōhoku Through Line will mean drastic changes for Ueno, which will have its status as Tōkyō’s main terminal for rail lines to the north downgraded (it took on this role when the original tracks all the way to Tōkyō Station were replaced with the Shinkansen). The Hibiya Line in particular is expected to see a ridership drop as JR passengers stop transferring at Ueno.










Recent cab view on the Keihin–Tōhoku Line from Ueno to Tōkyō (2013.02). Haven’t been following the project very closely recently, but there seems to be substantial progress being made all up and down the section… I still remember when they were just starting on this (2008.05), and now they’re almost done. The view starting at Akihabara (2:00) is incredible, and I expect you should get some really nice views of Tōkyō from trains on the new line.


----------



## 00Zy99

Wow!!

Great to hear news on this! (this and Odakyu's quad-tracking have been two of my favorite projects)

It's fascinating to see it coming along. When I was in Tokyo back in '05, it looked a lot different, and those are some mighty steep grades.

Are there any images of the situation before construction? Or, better yet, before construction of the Shinkansen? I'd like to know if there was always a difference in grade between the rapid tracks and the Keihin-Tohoku/Yamanote alignment.


----------



## Momo1435

^^
On this Japanese website like Google Maps you can look at aerial pictures from 1963 (you can find them in pull down menu the top left corner of the map, pick 昭和38年 from menu furthest right one)
http://map.goo.ne.jp/map.php?MAP=E139.46.31.230N35.40.2.900

There you can see that back then the line between Tokyo Station and Ueno Station had 8 tracks between Tokyo and Kanda and 6 tracks between Kanda and Ueno, all at the same level.

That's why the Shinkansen tracks are on the same level as the Keihin-Tohoku/Yamanote between Tokyo and Akiba where they dive into the tunnel towards Ueno. They simply used the old viaduct over this very flat part of Tokyo. All the segments with steep grades on this part of the line are more recent.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro announces winners of Ginza Line station design competition*

Official press release:
http://www.kenchiku.co.jp/metro/

*First Prize*
笠原孝一plus 4 others from Tanseisha (丹青社)

Ueno Station




























Kanda Station



















Inarichō Station


----------



## quashlo

*Second Prize #1*
山川智嗣 plus 1 other from Tomo Yamakawa Design (トモヤマカワデザイ)

Ueno Station














































Kanda Station























































Inarichō Station


----------



## quashlo

*Second Prize #2*
清水悟巳 plus 4 others from JR East Design Corporation (ジェイアール東日本建築設計事務所)



















Ueno Station










Kanda Station



















Inarichō Station










Side platform design (Inarichō, Ueno)










Island platform design (Kanda)


----------



## quashlo

*Third Prize #1*
田村秀規 from PODA (PODA一級建築士事務所)

Ueno Station




























Kanda Station




























Inarichō Station


----------



## quashlo

*Third Prize #2*
梅村直裕 plus 3 others from JR East Design Corporation

Ueno Station




























Kanda Station




























Inarichō Station


----------



## quashlo

*Third Prize #3*
松原弘典 plus 2 others from 東京松原弘典建築設計事務所

Ueno Station














































Kanda Station





































Inarichō Station


----------



## quashlo

*Third Prize #4*
小笠原浩幸 from EAU (イー・エー・ユー)

Ueno Station



















Kanda Station










Inarichō Station


----------



## quashlo

*Third Prize #5*
小野淳 (plus 5 others) from JR East Design Corporation

Ueno Station



















Kanda Station



















Inarichō Station


----------



## quashlo

*Third Prize #6*
石坂久志 (plus 11 others) from Fukken Engineering (復建エンジニヤリング)

Ueno Station



















Kanda Station




























Inarichō Station


----------



## quashlo

Some very good entries, although I think the best submittal by far won first prize...
Interesting to see a JR East design firm submit (and twice, at that). Third Prize #3 is my second favorite.


----------



## AG

This may have been mentioned many pages back, but what's the plan for using the spare surface space along the Odawara Line corridor between Setagaya Daita and Higashi Kitazawa now that the trains are running underground? Also, how long until the local tracks are up and running between Umegaoka and Yoyogi Uehara?


----------



## Sr.Horn

Thanks Quashlo! It's an imminent renewal for these three station in Ginza Line?


----------



## Svartmetall

A lot of really nice entries. I agree that the best won, but I also like the Second prize #1 too. Are any other stations being renovated at all or is it just these three to start?


----------



## bill937ca

00Zy99 said:


> Also, what do the various hand gestures mean, where do they come from, and why are they followed?



Here`s a Japan Times article on JR gestures:

http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2008/10/21/reference/jr-gestures/#.UXKsTrWTipc

Zero-accident Total Participation Campaign

http://www.jniosh.go.jp/icpro/jicosh-old/english/zero-sai/eng/index.html


----------



## Northridge

quashlo said:


> *Tōkyō Metro announces winners of Ginza Line station design competition*
> 
> Official press release:
> http://www.kenchiku.co.jp/metro/
> 
> *First Prize*
> 笠原孝一plus 4 others from Tanseisha (丹青社)
> 
> Ueno Station


Really nice. I like the way that they manage to design the PSD's in a way that are not intrusive. I wonder if it will look that sleek when finished.


----------



## starrwulfe

I've got a first look on Tokyu's new "Hikarie号" 4110F that I'll be posting later today (It's 2:51AM JST and I'm just heading to bed so you'll forgive me I hope )








_Everyone's amazed how I got all my hair to fit under the hardhat._

I asked a ton of questions to the staff that showed us around the facility (nice 3 month old inspection shed at Motosumiyoshi Yard) so please let me get some sleep and process these RAWs in my SLR. 

Unfortunately I couldn't shoot video in the yards because they had TV news crews with us on the event as well, but I did shoot a front cab view of the trip out the yard onto the Toyoko line all the way into Shibuya. I hadn't seen so many railfanners crowded out onto the line's crossings and platforms since last month! :nuts:


----------



## quashlo

AG said:


> This may have been mentioned many pages back, but what's the plan for using the spare surface space along the Odawara Line corridor between Setagaya Daita and Higashi Kitazawa now that the trains are running underground? Also, how long until the local tracks are up and running between Umegaoka and Yoyogi Uehara?


I posted a few articles before, although I'm too lazy to go search for them. Setagaya Ward's basic plan is here:
http://www.city.setagaya.lg.jp/kurashi/102/120/345/347/d00032932_d/fil/32932_1.pdf

Short answer is station plazas, pocket parks, bike parking, and pedestrian paths.

Local tracks will open FY2017.


----------



## quashlo

Sr.Horn said:


> Thanks Quashlo! It's an imminent renewal for these three station in Ginza Line?


Hm, not sure what you mean by "imminent"... This is the first of the themes, covering the Asakusa ‒ Kanda section of the line. There are five themes / segments total:

_Shitamachi_ area (Asakusa ‒ Kanda)
Commercial area (Mitsukoshi ‒ Kyōbashi)
Ginza area (Ginza)
Business area (Shinbashi ‒ Akasaka Mitsuke)
Trend area (Aoyama Itchōme ‒ Shibuya)
It looks like they will be doing this one theme at a time until all of the stations are done (scheduled for FY2022). 

It's not clear exactly how these submissions will be carried into the design phase... They just say this:


> 今後は入賞作品のアイデアや具体的なデザインモチーフなどを、充分に活かしながら駅リニューアルを進めてまいります。


Translation: We will now work on advancing station renovations, sufficiently incorporating the ideas and specific design motifs from the winning submissions.

However, the design competition is mostly intended to brainstorm ideas about redesigning the station space to make it more attractive... I don't think it was ever intended to be the final design, and I'm not sure how much additional "interaction" there will be between the winning design firm(s) and Tōkyō Metro in helping to finalize the design.


----------



## quashlo

*岡山駅東口バス乗り場、初の再編　２２日から方面別化*
http://www.sanyo.oni.co.jp/news_s/news/d/2013042021281337/

The East Exit bus terminal at JR Okayama Station, where the bays are currently grouped by bus operator, will receive some major re-organization (the first since 1999) starting 2013.04.22 when the bays are re-grouped based on destination. There have been efforts in the pass to get this done, but they never made it this far. The bus operators are already somewhat segregated by areas served, so they will simply regroup the bays several at a time. 

Buses bound for Okayama City Hall (岡山市役所) and the Okayama Red Cross Hospital (岡山赤十字病院) will each be grouped—according to the city, a lot of passengers ask for directions to these two destinations. Buses bound for Kurashiki City will also be grouped, but routes serving Akaiwa / Mimasaka and the Kibi Highlands (吉備高原) that currently share these platforms will be separated out into their own platforms. Buses heading for the Okayama Prefectural Offices (3 stops) and the National Hospital (国立病院) (2 stops) will not be consolidated, and buses for the Drivers’ License Center (運転免許センター), Higashi-Okayama, and Maniwa City will be unaffected.

The current bus terminal is a U-shape with 13 bays (#8 is drop-off only) along about 200 m of curb. JR is responsible for managing the terminal, and there are currently 7 different operators using it:, totaling about 1,500 departures a day:

Ryōbi Bus (両備バス)
Okaden Bus (岡電バス)
Uno Bus (宇野バス)
Shimoden Bus (下電バス)
Chūtetsu Bus (中鉄バス)
Chūtetsu Hokubu Bus (中鉄北部バス)
Bihoku Bus (備北バス)










Sunday midday New Year’s Day (2013.01.01, 11:22 to 12:22) at the East Exit:


----------



## quashlo

*京都の世界遺産を路線バスで周回*
http://www.nikkansports.com/general/news/f-gn-tp0-20130420-1115296.html

The 京都まちづくり交通研究所, a joint venture formed by local Kyōto-area retailers, will begin operating a new weekend-only bus service that targets tourists. The route will do a clockwise loop serving Kyōto’s most popular World Heritage Sites—Nishi-Hongan-ji (西本願寺), Nijō-jō (二条城), Kinkaku-ji (金閣寺), Shimo-Gamo Jinja (下鴨神社), Ginkaku-ji (銀閣寺), and Kiyomizu-dera (清水寺), in that order. The loop will take one hour, with 10 trips a day. The service will be contracted out to Keihan Bus, and fares will be ¥2,000 (¥1,000 for young children) for a daily pass.


----------



## quashlo

*JR関西本線 宙に浮く新駅構想 - 足並みに違い／県と奈良市*
http://www.nara-np.co.jp/20130418085238.html

Unfortunately, some of this article is subscription-only, but this blog has some additional background:
http://blog.goo.ne.jp/naramirai-hase/e/cf407985291e2e49197d3631696024e5

The basic gist is that Nara Prefecture and Nara City are at odds over a proposed new station on the JR Kansai Main Line (JR Nara Line). Part of the Kansai Main Line is proposed to be elevated as part of completing the 西九条佐保線, a proposed access road to serve the future Nara Interchange of the Keinawa Expressway / Yamato Kita Road. The access road as currently approved would cross the tracks in an overpass, but the Prefectural Government instead wants to keep the road at grade and elevate the JR tracks, simultaneously constructing a new station.

Nara City is being a bit cautious about the proposal, though, citing concerns about cost. There also appears to be a lack of awareness locally about the proposed station, although the Prefectural Government is working to get planning approvals for the changes as soon as possible. JR representatives have also been briefed on the proposed station and appear to have received it positively, at least according to the Prefectural Government.

The blog article also points to the possibility that this may be linked to the Chūō Shinkansen maglev. Nara Prefecture’s governor has already proposed that Nara’s maglev station be located in the same area (奈良市八条付近), and it is a bit strange that JR West would be so positive about a potential station at this location, given this is a very sparsely populated part of the line (still lots of farms).


----------



## quashlo

*道新幹線の開業に向け　新函館―五稜郭間の電化起工式*
http://www.hokkaido-np.co.jp/news/economic/459723.html

The groundbreaking ceremony on the electrification of the Goryōkaku – Oshima Ōno section (14.5 km) of the Hakodate Main Line was held on 2013.04.20 at Nanae Station (Nanae Town, Oshima Subprefecture). As mentioned previously, this is being done in concert with the opening of the Shin-Aomori – Shin-Hakodate section of the Hokkaidō Shinkansen. 

When the Shinkansen extension opens, Oshima Ōno Station will become Shin-Hakodate, serving as the new Shinkansen station for Hakodate. Currently, this segment of the Hakodate Main Line is unelectrified, and trains take about 25 minutes to get between Oshima Ōno and Hakodate, but after electrification, rapid services will take only 17 minutes. Completion is scheduled for sometime in FY2015.










Rear-end cab view on this segment, Hakodate to Oshima Ōno. The catenary ends at Goryōkaku (3:20).


----------



## quashlo

*ＪＲ渋谷駅利用６．５％減　東急メトロ直通で*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/news/130416/trd13041616070010-n1.htm
*みなとみらい線、相互直通で乗降客増加*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/kanagawa/news/20130416-OYT8T00042.htm
*東横と副都心線の相互直通運転から１カ月、元町・中華街駅は乗降客２割増、ホテルや観光名所も好調／横浜*
http://news.kanaloco.jp/localnews/article/1304160004/
*川越や秩父、観光客増　副都心線、東横線直通１カ月*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO53998910V10C13A4L72000/

A bit more news on the effects of the Tōyoko Line – Fukutoshin Line through-services… Unfortunately, it sort of trickles in, a few bits at a time.

JR East reported that entries and exits at JR Shibuya Station for the month following the start of through-services (2013.03.17 through 2013.04.14) was down 6.5% from the same period last year. JR Ikebukuro Station dropped 0.5% while JR Shinjuku Station dropped 0.8%.

We also had some numbers for the Minato Mirai Line, but here is a more complete set of data from the early reports:



Code:


                         HALF-MONTH        ONE-MONTH
                         2013.03.16        2013.03.16
                          through           through
                         2013.03.31        2013.04.14
                     =================  ================ 
Shin-Takashima                 (11.9%)
Minato Mirai         1,118,851   9.1%               8.5%
Basha-michi                                         5.6%
Motomachi–Chūkagai     826,271  20.6%   1,438,231  19.4%
=================
All 5 stations       2,768,257   8.9%   5,057,985   8.7%
(excl. Yokohama)

The decrease at Shin-Takashima Station is mainly due to the closure of Gekidan Shiki’s (劇団四季) Canon Cats Theater (キヤノン・キャッツ・シアター) in November 2011, but overall ridership growth is strong, almost all of it coming from passengers without commuter passes (13.8% year-over-year increase), so it’s pretty clear that the new Tōyoko Line – Fukutoshin Line connection has brought in a lot of new visitors and shoppers.

Specifically, reservations from Saitama residents in March were up about 20% from last year at the Hotel New Grand near Motomachi–Chūkagai Station and 7.5% from last year at the Yokohama Bay Hotel Tōkyū. The Hotel New Grand actually recorded its highest occupancy rates (88%) for March since the 1991 opening of the Yokohama Landmark Tower, and much higher than pre-earthquake (March 2010) levels of 70%.

While the other article was a bit doom-and-gloom about the benefits to Seibu and Tōbu, the linked Nikkei article does seem a bit more optimistic. In addition to the 4% year-over-year ridership increase at Tōbu Kawagoe Station, Seibu Chichibu Station also saw 7% year-over-year growth (both for the half-month).


----------



## quashlo

*市営地下鉄３号線延伸、事業費１３００～１５００億円、環状鉄道新設も検討*
http://news.kanaloco.jp/localnews/article/1304190037/

Yokohama City has released the results of feasibility studies for three proposed rail projects identified for consideration by the national government’s Transport Policy Council: 

Extension of Municipal Subway Line 3 (Blue Line) from Azamino north to Shin-Yurigaoka on the Odakyū Line
Completion of the Yokohama Loop Railway (extension of the Green Line from Nakayama to Motomachi–Chūkagai and from Hiyoshi to Tsurumi)
Upgrades to a branch line of the Tōkaidō Freight Line to allow for passenger trains between Sakuragichō and Tōkyō Teleport / Shinagawa
The results were announced at a meeting of a Yokohama City working group to determine the fate of these projects. The working group will make a decision on whether to move forward with the projects sometime during FY2013.

For the Blue Line extension, the estimated cost is ¥130 billion to ¥150 billion, and the extension could pay itself off completely 23 to 31 years after opening. Forecasted daily ridership is 45,000 to 53,000—about the same as the Sōtetsu Izumino Line. Travel time between Azamino and Shin-Yurigaoka would be reduced from about 30 minutes currently to about 10 minutes.

For the Green Line extension, the estimated cost is ¥660 billion to ¥720 billion. Forecasted daily ridership on the new sections is 42,000 to 55,000 passengers. Travel time between Hiyoshi and Tsurumi would be reduced from about 30 minutes currently to about 10 minutes, while travel time between Nakayama and Futamatagawa would be reduced from about 40 minutes to about 10 minutes.

Cab view on Odakyū Bus route Shin-23 connecting Azamino Station and Shin-Yurigaoka Station:


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> I asked a ton of questions to the staff that showed us around the facility (nice 3 month old inspection shed at Motosumiyoshi Yard) so please let me get some sleep and process these RAWs in my SLR.


Looking forward to your report.

*btw　チャックが開いているよ～


----------



## bill937ca

quashlo said:


> *Hiroden 1000 series LRVs enter revenue service*
> 
> Departing Hiroshima-kō marked as “charter run”, although it looks like it’s just some Hiroden staff.


Route 0 (Special Train) includes charters, operations for special events like the Hiroshima-minato-yume Fireworks and Hiroshima Flower Festival (per English Wikipedia). But it also has a wider meaning. A couple of year ago I found that there were scheduled Route 0 trips on weekdays during the AM peak. The current single weekday Route 0 trip starts on Line 2 at M35 JA Hiroshima Hospital at 0702, reaches M19 West Hiroshima at 0729 and continues onto Hiroshima Port over Route 3 reaching U17 Motoujima North at 0822 just before arriving at Hiroshima Port shortly afterwords.

These can be detected on the Hiroden mobile schedule web site by selecting the route on a weekday and selecting All Time (at the bottom of all the hours) to see the whole day's schedule. An asterisk means it is the last trip of the day. 

http://m.hiroden.co.jp/js/rosen.html


----------



## quashlo

*パナマに円借款でモノレール検討　岸田外相訪問で協議*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFS2103Q_S3A420C1MM0000/

Panama and Japan have entered into negotiations to construct a new urban transit network for Panama City revolving around Japanese monorail technology. The project is for the 40 km Metro Line 3, and would cost about ¥100 billion. Japanese firms including Hitachi and Mitsubishi Corporation are hoping to win contracts, buoyed by news that the Japanese government is considering providing a yen loan for the project.

Japan’s Minister of Foreign Affairs Kishida Fumio is scheduled to visit Central and South America starting 2013.04.28, and will become the first Minister of Foreign Affairs to visit Panama. He will enter into discussions with his Panamanian counterpart during the visit regarding the size of the loan and financial evaluations by the Japan Bank for International Cooperation.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū to break ground on new station building at Ōita Station*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO54257200S3A420C1LX0000/

Official press release:
http://www13.jrkyushu.co.jp/NewsReleaseWeb.nsf/Search/84323CD4B4000CC449257B55003CE4EF?OpenDocument

JR Kyūshū will break ground on the new 107,000 sq m GFA station tenant building at Ōita Station, which will include about 31,000 sq m of retail area. The building will set on a 20,000 sq m parcel and consist of 21 aboveground floors and one belowground floor, featuring retail (including a cineplex, general retail, and restaurants) on the 1st through 4th floors, parking (860 spaces) on the 5th through 8th floors, a rooftop garden on the 8th floor, a hotel on the 8th through 18th floors, and a hot springs spa on the 19th through 21st floors. Anchor tenant is expected to be Tōkyū Hands. Completion is scheduled for spring 2015.

The original plans called for a 23-story, 120,000 sq m building, so the proposal has shrunk a bit since then, but this is still a good sign for Ōita.


----------



## quashlo

*自治体支援も厳しい経営　三岐鉄道北勢線１０周年*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/mie/20130422/CK2013042202000020.html

This month, the Sangi Railway is celebrating its 10th anniversary as a third-sector railway after being abandoned by Kintetsu Corporation. Ridership has grown back to previous levels and the ¥700 million operating deficit has been cut in half, but there are still hurdles remaining.

Kintetsu originally wanted to abandon the Hokusei Line given its proximity to the Sangi Line, but jurisdictions along the line, including Kuwana City, Tōin Town, and the four towns now incorporated under what is now known as Inabe City, petitioned Kintetsu to keep the line running. At the time. the railway had received about ¥1 billion in funding for rolling stock air conditioning units and station modernization upgrades, eventually followed by another ¥5.5 billion in funding to cover operating losses for the next ten years.

Major improvements for the line followed, including construction of new park-and-ride lots at major stations, as well as new A/C units for trains and new restrooms and waiting rooms at specific stations. Annual ridership, which was close to dipping below 2 million during its lowest point, has since rebounded a bit to 2.38 million last fiscal year. 

However, further improvement for the railway’s financial situation, including the ultimate goal of eliminating operating losses, will require capturing high-profit market segments like non-commuters. To this effect, the railway launched summer and autumn weekend and weekday midday hiking programs for seniors five years ago, and the program has proved popular enough that they are considering increasing the number of events. They also operate a Santa train targeting families, and have teamed with local governments to help promote local events such as festivals.

While the situation has improved, the line still operates at a ¥370 million deficit (last FY), and while the original funding allocation ended in FY2012, the governments have approved another ¥600 million funding package to cover the next three years until FY2016. However, thanks to the ridership growth, the line is still faring better than the Iga Railway and the Yōrō Railway, also third-sector railways that have inherited former Kintetsu lines. While eliminating all operating losses will likely prove difficult, population forecasts for the area are stable, and there is definitely room for reducing losses.

A pretty thorough tour of the line and sights along the way.
The line is super narrow gauge (762 mm).


----------



## quashlo

*Roads near Shibuya Station to get wider sidewalks*
http://e.nikkei.com/e/fr/tnks/Nni20130422D22EE040.htm



> TOKYO (Nikkei)--The Shibuya Ward government in Tokyo has decided to widen 1.1km of sidewalks along major roads near Shibuya Station by about 2m, The Nikkei has learned.
> 
> To make room for the expansion, which will be for the roads running along the Dogenzaka and Miyamasuzaka hills, the municipality will decrease the number of car lanes on each side of the road from the current two to one. Plans call for starting construction as early as fiscal 2015.
> 
> …


Good news for Shibuya.
Thanks to *ukiyo* for the original post.


----------



## quashlo

Refurbished Tōbu 10000 series trains began operating on the Noda Line for the first time on 2013.04.20, replacing aging 8000 series units. Scenes at Kashiwa Station on the first day of service:






Tōbu also began testing the new 60000 series on the Tōbu Nikkō Line on 2013.04.20 between Minami-Kurihashi and Shin-Tochigi to train operators. These will be introduced in June to the Noda Line, so they were testing outside their future territory. Scene at Shin-Ōhirashita:


----------



## quashlo

*日立、ブラジルで都市モノレールに入札*
http://www.nikkan.co.jp/news/nkx0120130423aaap.html

Hitachi announced that it will submit a bid for an urban monorail system being planned for São Paulo, Brazil. Their proposal for the ¥100 billion to ¥150 billion project will be a package, including rolling stock, signaling, and train control systems. Winners will be announced around spring 2014. The main competitors are Bombardier and Scomi. If successful, the rolling stock will be produced jointly with local manufacturer IESA, and Hitachi hopes it can use Brazil as a launching point into developing markets such as Southeast Asia and India. So far, Hitachi has provided monorail equipment for Chongqing (China), Daegu (Korea), and Dubai (UAE), but if successful, the São Paulo contract would be their largest.

Palm Jumeirah Monorail, Dubai:


----------



## quashlo

*早岐駅東西に連絡通路*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/nagasaki/news/20130422-OYT8T01489.htm

Work on improvements to JR Haiki Station in Sasebo City on the Sasebo Line is set to begin this summer. Specifically, the project calls for a new east-west connecting passage, a new 3,800 sq m East Exit station plaza (including 14 parking spaces, a taxi pool, and bike parking), and other improvements to enhance convenience for passengers and local residents. The original wooden station building constructed in 1897, the oldest station building in Nagasaki Prefecture, will be demolished and a new fully-accessible station building constructed as a replacement, featuring an elevated concourse and platform bridge.

The areas to the east and west of the station have been cut off by the station and tracks, and with the relocation of the railyard at Nagasaki Station to Haiki, the new 3 m wide, 56 m long connecting passage will be constructed to bridge the yard and connect the residents to the East Exit of the station. Work on the ¥1 billion in improvements began in FY2009, but has thus far been focused on the surrounding roadway network and other project elements.

Regarding the station building, it is the only station building in Nagasaki Prefecture to remain in its original Meiji-era, Western-style form, and locals have been petitioning JR Kyūshū to preserve it as a cultural heritage. However, the railway says that it has deteriorated quite badly and suffers from termite damage.


----------



## quashlo

*急行バス:郊外から中心市街地までノンストップ　熊本市、今秋に実験　始点停留所、乗客専用駐車場も用意*
http://mainichi.jp/area/kumamoto/news/20130423ddlk43040496000c.html

Kumamoto City will launch a trial express bus program this autumn for the National Route 266 (Hama-sen Bypass 浜線バイパス) corridor. Express buses would operate nonstop in the corridor, connecting suburbs with central Kumamoto City. To improve convenience for passengers, the outer terminus will also have a 250-space park-and-ride.

According to the city, approximately 10,000 people commute into the city from the surrounding suburbs, most of whom use private automobiles. As a result, the Hama-sen Bypass has been faced with chronic traffic congestion from commuters originating in the Kamo-Mashiki and Shimo-Mashiki districts of Kumamoto Prefecture.

This trial program would operate non-stop express buses from the Hama-sen Bypass area to the Kumamoto Transit Center (熊本交通センター) at 5-10 minute intervals between 07:00 and 09:00. The exact outer terminus hasn’t been decided yet, but there will be only three stops to Kumamoto Transit Center, including Minami-Kumamoto Station (Hōhi Main Line) and the Shin-Shigai (新市街) area. The city has already earmarked about ¥13 million in its budget this year for the project. The trial will last for one month, but if successful, it will be made a permanent service.

Kumamoto actually has pretty good rail service thanks to being a junction in the JR Kyūshū network (Kagoshima Main Line + Hōhi Main Line), plus having preserved its municipal tram network and an additional private railway (Kumamoto Electric Railway). However, the Hama-sen Bypass happens to be one of the corridors currently without good rail connections, so this should be a welcome improvement.

Scenes on the Kumamoto City Tram network:


----------



## quashlo

*福岡市、博多などＪＲ８駅で無線ＬＡＮを無料サービス*
http://www.sankeibiz.jp/business/news/130423/bsj1304231724005-n1.htm

In an effort to improve convenience for tourists, starting 2013.04.27 and through into June, Fukuoka City will expand its “Fukuoka City Wi-Fi” free Wi-Fi service to platforms and concourses at eight JR stations (Hakata, Fukkō-Dai-mae, Kyūsan-Dai-mae, Kashii, Chihaya, Yoshizuka, Minami-Fukuoka, and Kyūdai Gakken Toshi), expanding to 61 hubs and 247 access points total. This will make it the largest locally-operated Wi-Fi system in Japan, quite a feat given it only rolled the system out last year (2012.04). Currently, the largest Wi-Fi system operated by a local government in Japan is Kyōto City, which has about 300 access points at bus stops and other locations.


----------



## quashlo

*「うめぐるバス」２４日から梅田地区を巡回　グランフロント大阪の開業に先立ち*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/news/130423/trd13042318540010-n1.htm

The new _UMEGLE_ shuttle bus service will debut in the Ume-Kita north of Ōsaka / Umeda Station on 2013.04.24, two days before the grand opening of the Grand Front Ōsaka redevelopment on 2013.04.26. This will be a small, community bus service operating a 4 km, 30-minute loop through Ume-Kita and JR Kita-Shinchi Station, with 12 stops total. Fares will be ¥100 for adults (¥50 for young children) or ¥200 for an all-day pass. Like most of these services, it will be operated with small Hino Poncho models with 11 seats. Service will be every 10 minutes from 10:00 am to 9:00 pm. The service has been contracted to Hankyū Bus.










Testing:


----------



## quashlo

*相鉄・ＪＲ直通延期へ…貨物線との接続工事遅れ*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/kanagawa/news/20130422-OYT8T01771.htm

The Japan Railway Construction, Transport and Technology Agency (JRTT), the lead agency on the Sōtetsu–JR Link that will allow for Sagami Railway through-services from western Yokohama and central Kanagawa Prefecture into central Tōkyō via JR tracks, announced that there is a possibility that the project schedule may be delayed 2-3 years. The original schedule called for completion in March 2015, with revenue service in April 2015, but they are encountering some construction difficulties at the junction between Sōtetsu and JR near Hazawa Freight Terminal and now expect a completion in FY2018. Construction costs will also increase about ¥10 billion from ¥68.3 billion to ¥78.2 billion.

As mentioned previously, this is the one half of the “Kanagawa East Line” (the other being the Sōtetsu–Tōkyū Link). This particular project involves construction of 2.7 km of new track (including a new “Nishiya Tunnel”) between Nishiya Station on the Sōtetsu network and Hazawa Freight Terminal on the JR Tōkaidō Freight Line, with a new station at Hazawa. Construction work began in 2010.

Problems have arisen in discussions with JR Freight and JR East, however, as Hazawa Station is planned as an underground station. As a result, the work at the new junction requires them to temporarily suspend or reroute freight trains on this major east-west freight corridor, necessitating major temporary track and signal work. In addition to issues regarding the construction methods (to prevent subsidence), construction timeline, and freight train schedules, a portion of required land has yet to be acquired, so they have yet to even begin construction on the junction.










Based on this, I wonder if this will mean additional delays for the Sōtetsu–Tōkyū Link, which is highly dependent on the Sōtetsu–JR Link.


----------



## 00Zy99

quashlo said:


> *市営地下鉄３号線延伸、事業費１３００～１５００億円、環状鉄道新設も検討*
> http://news.kanaloco.jp/localnews/article/1304190037/
> 
> Yokohama City has released the results of feasibility studies for three proposed rail projects identified for consideration by the national government’s Transport Policy Council:
> 
> *Upgrades to a branch line of the Tōkaidō Freight Line to allow for passenger trains between Sakuragichō and Tōkyō Teleport / Shinagawa*
> The results were announced at a meeting of a Yokohama City working group to determine the fate of these projects. The working group will make a decision on whether to move forward with the projects sometime during FY2013.


The fact that there's nothing about this project (which is one of my favorites in the Tokyo region) can't be a good thing. 

Does anybody know if there's been any other occurrences on that front? Is it dead? Does it live yet? What about the other projects in that corridor (connections to Haneda, etc.)? What will happen to the Tsurumi line if this goes through (this will parallel it underground, iirc)? What about the existing Tokaido and Keihin-Tohoku Lines?

If anybody knows anything, could they please post?

Also, are there any pics of the surface at Kitazawa and Shibuya/Daimon that anybody knows of?


----------



## quashlo

*Nippon Sharyō expanding Rochelle plant* 
http://www.n-sharyo.co.jp/topics_e/tp130430.htm



> Nippon Sharyo Ltd. (Nagoya, Japan, President Akira Nakagawa) and Nippon Sharyo U.S.A., Inc. (Illinois, U.S.A., President Akira Koyasu) announced the expansion of its U.S. production facility in Rochelle, IL which started operation in June 2012. The expansion involves construction of a new building for the metal fabrication and machining production.
> 
> In the United States, when the funding for new rolling stock procurement is provided by the Federal Transit Administration (FTA), Buy America Requirements under 49 CFR 661 will be applied which requires that 60% of all components for the rolling stock to be of U.S. origin, and the final assembly of the rolling stock take place within the U.S.
> 
> However, the contract for Bi-Level Passenger Railcars (130 railcars with an option to purchase an additional 300 railcars) awarded in November 2012 by California Department of Transportation (Caltrans) and Illinois Department of Transportation (IDOT) is funded by the Federal Railroad Administration (FRA), which requires so called “100% Buy America” under 49 U.S.C. §24405(a). In order to meet this “FRA Buy America” requirement, the expansion of Nippon Sharyo USA’s Rochelle facility is planned.
> 
> A groundbreaking ceremony for the expansion to include a third shop was held today in Rochelle. Guest speakers included U.S. Secretary of Transportation Ray LaHood, FRA Administrator Joseph Szabo, IL Governor Pat Quinn, and Nippon Sharyo Chairman Katsuyuki Ikushima.
> 
> “Nippon Sharyo came to Illinois because of our commitment to high-speed rail, strong transportation network and central location, all of which make our state the ideal choice for growing global companies,” Governor Quinn said.
> 
> In the new facility, major parts and components for the car body will be manufactured using U.S. made raw material. Continuous lean production process from raw material to the complete car body under the strict production and quality control is expected to lower the overall cost.
> 
> “Today’s announcement means more manufacturing jobs for Illinois, and is proof that our Buy America program, requiring every rail component to be built in the U.S. by American workers, is making a difference,” U.S. Transportation Secretary Ray LaHood said.
> 
> Nippon Sharyo will continuously enhance its presence and competitiveness in the North American market as the top American integrated passenger railcar manufacturer that delivers quality products to the customers’ satisfaction.
> 
> *Summary of the new facility:*
> 
> Location:
> Rochelle, Illinois (west of the existing facility)
> 
> Areas:
> 22.16 acres or 965,193 sf (existing areas 34.90 acres or 1,520,344 sf)
> Building:
> 327,360 sf (existing facility 480,845 sf)
> 
> Operation Start:
> Spring 2014
> 
> Number of the expected new hires:
> approximately 80
> 
> Total Investment:
> US$ 54 million
> 
> Governor Pat Quinn (speaking); Secretary of Transportation Ray LaHood; Consul General of Japan to Chicago Masaharu Yoshida; Mayor of Rochelle Chet Olson; Nippon Sharyo Chairman Katsuyuki Ikushima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secretary of Transportation Ray LaHood speaking at Nippon Sharyo Shop 3 Expansion Groundbreaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secretary LaHood filling in an eye on the Daruma doll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nippon Sharyo Chairman, Katsuyuki Ikushima, filling in the eye on the Daruma doll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left: IL DCEO Adam Pollet, IDOT Joseph Schacter, FRA Administrator Joseph Szabo, IL Governor Pat Quinn, Nippon Sharyo Chairman Katsuyuki Ikushima, Transportation Secretary Ray LaHood, Consul General of Japan to Chicago Masaharu Yoshida, Nippon Sharyo U.S.A. President Akira Koyasu, Rochelle Mayor Chet Olson.


A bit more info on this now that the groundbreaking ceremony has been held.


----------



## quashlo

A WABC (New York) news report touring Kawasaki’s Yonkers plant:
http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/story?section=news/local/northern_suburbs&id=9085175


----------



## Murakamisenior

quashlo said:


> The _Shibuya Hikarie_ train is in service now…
> 
> Operating a special limited express run between Shibuya and Musashi Kosugi on its first day of revenue service (2013.04.26). Since then, it’s been used on regularly-scheduled limited express or express runs like the other 5050-4000 series trains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Car 5 on the Tōbu Tōjō Line, operating as a local for Kawagoe-shi, between Asakadai and Yanasegawa (2013.04.27):


Great new trains!!


----------



## quashlo

*Results for first Jakarta MRT contracts released
インドネシア地下鉄 日本など落札*
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20130502/k10014343531000.html

The winning bid for the first construction contracts for the Jakarta MRT were announced. Phase 1 of the project comprises 15.7 km (6.5 km of which will be underground) from central Jakarta to southern Jakarta, and the first contracts for the line, covering three underground segments, were awarded to JVs between Japanese and local Indonesian firms. The total construction cost for Phase 1 is estimated at ¥140 billion, to be covered by yen loans provided by the Japanese government and funding from the Indonesian government. According to a statement last October, the Japanese government is providing financial assistance for a total of 45 infrastructure projects in Jakarta.


----------



## quashlo

*Red tape limits potential of JR Hakata City
自由活用できぬ駅前広場…　ＪＲ博多シティ、開業３年目の課題*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO54596770R00C13A5LX0000/

JR Hakata City, JR Kyūshū’s 10-story mixed-use station tenant building at Hakata Station, is entering its third year since opening in March 2011, having surpassed a cumulative total of 100 million visitors in February of this year. However, the railway says that the effects of the new building have been watered down because they haven’t been able to take full advantage of the station plaza at the station, at least compared to similar station buildings operated by the railway group elsewhere.

In particular, the station plaza at the Hakata Exit (i.e., west side) of the station was jointly developed by the railway and Fukuoka City, and a joint agreement must be reached before holding special events at the plaza. As a result, the railway says the financial performance of the facility declined in its second year, with visitor numbers at major anchor tenant Amu Plaza Hakata posting year-over-year increases for only two months (December 2012 and January 2013).

Meanwhile, Amu Plaza Kagoshima at Kagoshima Chūō Station has been able to benefit substantially from the railway’s efforts to increase special events at its station plaza, from 100 to 150 days a year in FY2010 to 250 days a year in FY2011 and 269 days a year in FY2012. Despite the opening of suburban malls that brought results down in FY2008, visitor numbers have rebounded, setting new records since FY2010. Similarly, events the station plaza at Amu Plaza Nagasaki at Nagasaki Station have helped to bring visitors to the facility, with daily visitors continuing to increase in the third year after opening to 40,000 a day.

At Hakata, however, the Fukuoka Prefectural Police are concerned about major events at the plaza, given its location along a major street that could distract drivers. The underground parking garage beneath the plaza also isn’t being used as effectively as it could be, as they haven’t been able to offer parking discounts for people who shop at JR Hakata City.

Anyways, this is a great public space, so hopefully they can cut through all the red tape and make better use of it to the benefit of both the city and JR Kyūshū.


----------



## quashlo

*Bikeshare trial at Fukui Station set to expand
福井駅周辺でサイクルシェア実験開始　環境配慮、中心市街地の観光振興も*
http://www.fukuishimbun.co.jp/localnews/society/42185.html



















This is a small, 2-year trial program for the area surrounding JR Fukui Station, comprising 34 bikes at ten pod locations. The program is a joint effort between Fukui Prefecture, Fukui City, and Fukui-area rail and bus companies, and follows an earlier 52-day trial starting 2013.10.01 involving 18 bikes at three pods around the station. Based on the usage statistics and surveys of program users, they will now expand the program, with the hope of eventually making it permanent.


----------



## quashlo

*Meitetsu to expand manaca acceptance
名鉄、マナカ加盟店拡充　観光地など年1000店ペース*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO54638550S3A500C1L91000/

Nagoya Railroad (Meitetsu) will work on expanding acceptance of the manaca IC card system at stores. Currently, coverage is primarily focused on shops near stations and along rail lines, but the railway will expand coverage to suburbs and tourist areas, eventually reaching as far as the Hokuriku region (!). For the next three years, their goal is to add 1,000 stores a year, capitalizing on the recent rollout of nationwide IC card interoperability.

Meitetsu has issued 1.26 million manaca cards as of the end of March, a 31% year-over-year increase, and the card is currently accepted at 4,400 stores. Now, they will focus on expanding IC payments to convenience stores located away from stations, as well as shops and lodging facilities in tourist areas, reaching over 5,000 stores by the end of this fiscal year. They will also sweeten the reward points system on their manaca cards by increasing point accumulation when shopping at designated stores and offering fare discounts for using Meitetsu trains.

JR Central’s card, TOICA, came out in 2006.11, so manaca is trying to play a bit of catchup at the moment. TOICA is currently accepted at about 7,650 stores, so combined coverage of TOICA and manaca currently reaches about 13,000 stores.


----------



## quashlo

*Odakyū publishes FY2013 infrastructure investment plan*

Official press release:
http://www.odakyu.jp/program/info/data.info/7959_7605315_.pdf

Total investment this fiscal year will be ¥25.8 billion, focused on three main strategies:

*Increasing capacity*
They will continue work on the continuous grade-separation and quadruple-tracking of 1.6 km of the Odawara Line between Higashi-Kitazawa and Setagaya Daita. Work this fiscal year will focus on removing the ground-level infrastructure no longer in use and beginning construction of the second pair of tunnels for local trains.

They will also continue work on converting inner-suburban local services from 8-car formations to 10-car formations, focusing on platform extensions at Sangūbashi, Satsukidai, and Kurokawa this fiscal year.

*Improving safety measures*
This fiscal year, they will continue seismic retrofits, focusing on Yoyogi Uehara and Hon-Atsugi Station; the viaducts between Atsugi and Hon-Atsugi and on the Tama Line; and the bridge over the Sagami River. They will also continue working on replacement of the current train control system (ATS) with safer D-ATS-P, and will roll out the system onto the Enoshima Line this fiscal year (lineside construction work is already complete), as well as continue work between Hon-Atsugi and Odawara. Other measures include installation of truncated dome tiles on station platforms and introduction of a digital wireless communication system for trains.

*Improved passenger service*
Odakyū will refurbish two four-car 8000 series units (8 cars total), including installation of wheelchair spaces, on-board LED displays, automatic PA systems, new inverters, and LED lighting. Other minor work includes continued renovations at Hon-Atsugi Station’s East Exit, construction of platform canopy extensions at Isehara and Fujisawa, and installation of new departure boards at 7 stations between Umegaoka and Izumi Tamagawa on the Odawara Line.


----------



## quashlo

*Train fares in Kantō region may be set to nearest ¥1
鉄道運賃、１円刻みが浮上＝消費増税に合わせ－ＩＣ乗車券限定で*
http://www.jiji.com/jc/c?g=ind_30&k=2013050200648

Currently, train fares are set to the nearest ¥10, but with the upcoming increase in consumption tax, apparently several railway companies are considering revising fare structures to the nearest ¥1. Of course, it would be extremely difficult to roll this out at TVMs because of all the coins involved, so they are initially only considering it for IC card users.

When a 3% tax was first introduced in 1989 and later increased to 5% in 1997, the six JR companies and private railways simultaneously increased their fares. With ¥10 intervals, however, longer-distance fares ended up getting penalized more than shorter distance, ¥100 to ¥200 fares. The rapid spread of IC cards now makes it possible to assess fares to the nearest ¥1 if needed, and with the upcoming rollout of increased tax rates in 2014.04 to 8%, the railways have begun looking at this measure as a potential option to more accurately reflect the fare increase.

ANN news report (2013.05.02):






Potentially sounds like a good idea, as now you will pay exactly what you should be paying, instead of more (or less) due to rounding. A dual fare structure is not so good, though, so I wonder if they will use this opportunity as a vehicle to do a full switch over to IC cards and abandon paper tickets completely. Probably unlikely, but this would be as good a chance as any to do it.


----------



## sacto7654

quashlo, I do think that Japan within the next ten years may just phase out paper tickets altogether for rail and subway service. Instead, passengers will end up buying a "universal" IC card, where they either swipe the card at a terminal at the station or on the train itself as proof of means of payment. Of course, the maximum stored value of the IC card will have to be increased to as high as ¥40,000 to accommodate Shinkansen tickets. Tourists who bought a Japan Rail Pass outside Japan will get a special IC card that replaces the current paper-based pass when they arrive in Japan; and I wouldn't be surprised once the switch is complete rail pass holders can now ride the _Nozomi_ and _Mizuho_ Shinkansen trains on an _extra fare_ basis.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

sacto7654 said:


> quashlo, I do think that Japan within the next ten years may just phase out paper tickets altogether for rail and subway service. Instead, passengers will end up buying a "universal" IC card, where they either swipe the card at a terminal at the station or on the train itself as proof of means of payment. Of course, the maximum stored value of the IC card will have to be increased to as high as ¥40,000 to accommodate Shinkansen tickets. Tourists who bought a Japan Rail Pass outside Japan will get a special IC card that replaces the current paper-based pass when they arrive in Japan; and I wouldn't be surprised once the switch is complete rail pass holders can now ride the _Nozomi_ and _Mizuho_ Shinkansen trains on an _extra fare_ basis.


Phasing out paper tickets would be a social challenge since there will always be people that do not wish to own a Suica/Pasumo/(place card name here) card for one reason or the other. 
The point about Suica cards to be used on the Tokaido/Sanyo Shinkansen. The problem is the speed of data access from one card operator to the other which is not as simple as it seems. At the moment I believe fare exchange between companies are done through batch but for the Shinkansen you'll need to transfer data from one company to the other in real time which will require massive data swap on a daily basis. Something an IT guy would not like to see happen at the moment. Be side I believe you can reserve seats and pay through suica cards using suica apps. if you register as a member.
As for the limit you can charge on a card, I don't know about the stand alone cards but on the smartphone apps. you can already charge up to 50,000 yen with a ceiling of 20,000 yen per single charge.


----------



## sacto7654

SamuraiBlue, I can understand your concerns but given the excellent IT infrastructure in Japan, that hurdle shouldn't be that hard to overcome. Besides, with a common IC card, we can eliminate once and for all the issue with a pass payments for commuter that has to travel multiple transit systems from home to work (a very common occurrence in the Tokyo, Osaka/Kyoto/Kobe and Nagoya areas). With card-reading terminal on the train, even _wanman_ trains can be converted to IC card payments.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Ok here is the interesting point abut the over all approach of these money cards.
First of all these money cards ARE NOT categorized as debit cards since they are not issued by banks recognized by the Japanese authority. This has has some legal challenges of there own namely the ceiling how much they can insert the amount you can place in an account.
Due to these challenges the card issuers took a different approach promoting the convenience of these cards beyond payment of transit and now they can be used at convenience stores as well as various vending machines and/or other outlets.
With this the usage of e-money had changed behaviors in Japan to the point where Japan mint has reduced the amount of coins pressed to be issued to the public.
This also places a heavy toll on each servers that handles the transaction gateway of the cards.
Complete phase out of paper tickets is going take some while I am afraid.


----------



## quashlo

*JICA to fund studies for Manila monorail*
http://www.bworldonline.com/content...an-funding-for-monorail-project-eyed&id=69723



> THE GOVERNMENT of Japan is looking to fund studies for the planned monorail connecting the Bonifacio Global City to the Ninoy Aquino International Airport, the Bases Conversion and Development Authority (BCDA) said.
> 
> …


An update on this project…


----------



## quashlo

*Yen loans mulled for Panama monorail*
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...oans-mulled-for-panama-monorail/#.UYfV00pfbTo



> PANAMA CITY – Japan is considering extending yen loans to Panama to help the Central American nation develop a monorail system in its capital, visiting Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida said.
> 
> …


Some English language news on this project.


----------



## quashlo

*Echigo Line service will be temporarily suspended for Niigata Station grade-separation work*
http://response.jp/article/2013/05/05/197355.html

JR East (Niigata office) press release:
http://www.jrniigata.co.jp/press/20130422niigataeki-kouji.pdf

This is one of the larger grade-separation projects outside of the three largest metropolitan areas, involving continuous grade-separation of 2.5 km of tracks on the Shin’etsu Main Line, Echigo Line, and Hakushin Line surrounding Niigata Station, eliminating two grade crossings. Temporary use of the elevated tracks will begin in FY2018, followed by permanent use in FY2021.

On 2013.06.30, they will be doing work that will require them to temporarily suspend service on the Echigo Line between Hakusan and Niigata. Replacement bus service will be provided.


----------



## quashlo

*New A1200 series Sapporo tram enters service*

The new all-low-floor A1200 series LRV entered service on 2013.05.05. The car floor is 50 cm lower than existing trains, making it much more convenient for the elderly. 

Clips on the first day, where it operated three roundtrips as a special service:


----------



## quashlo

*Kantō Railway to eliminate staff at three stations
関東鉄道、常総線3駅を終日無人化*
http://response.jp/article/2013/05/03/197301.html

Starting 2013.05.16, Kantō Railway will convert three stations on the Jōsō Line—Nishi-Toride, Shin-Toride, and Inatoi—to unstaffed stations. During the morning rush and portions of the midday time period, staff from the nearest base stations (管理駅) will do rounds at the three stations. They will also install CCTV cameras and new PA equipment, as well as a shutter gate for the station entrance that can be remotely controlled. An interphone will be installed to handle passenger questions and assistance regarding fares and other issues.

This is a fairly common trend now, and one that I would expect to continue for some time, along with other efficiency measures to reduce personnel costs like one-man operations.


----------



## 00Zy99

so, um, any news on Kyoto trams?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

That A1200 tram for Sapporo looks really sleek, modern, and passenger-friendly indeed. Makes me want to see more of those in other cities, especially here in the US where mass transit seems to be stuck with buses... I truly believe if Japanese cities can do it, US cities can truly do it as well, with proper investments. I wonder what company manufactured that tram, and I also wonder how many passengers it can comfortably sit and the standing room capacity of that tram, given the length and design of it...


----------



## k.k.jetcar

00Zy99 said:


> so, um, any news on Kyoto trams?


The city of Kyoto is scheduled to present development plans in 2015.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

fieldsofdreams said:


> That A1200 tram for Sapporo looks really sleek, modern, and passenger-friendly indeed. Makes me want to see more of those in other cities, especially here in the US where mass transit seems to be stuck with buses... I truly believe if Japanese cities can do it, US cities can truly do it as well, with proper investments. I wonder what company manufactured that tram, and I also wonder how many passengers it can comfortably sit and the standing room capacity of that tram, given the length and design of it...


The builder is Alna Koki, a subsidiary of Hankyu Railway Group. It has 27 seats, and a total capacity of 71 passengers. It is much easier to enter/exit than existing trams, being low floor. Wheelchair users are able to use it.


----------



## big-dog

Tokyo Yurikamome line (pics taken by me 2 wks ago)


----------



## Anders_W

Hello, everybody.

Long term reader, first time poster here.

I'm trying to find out which subway termini (end-stations) in Japan have the highest traffic density (the highest number of train turn-arounds per hour).

Any suggestions?


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Anders_W said:


> Hello, everybody.
> 
> Long term reader, first time poster here.
> 
> I'm trying to find out which subway termini (end-stations) in Japan have the highest traffic density (the highest number of train turn-arounds per hour).
> 
> Any suggestions?


I don't think there are any major subway termini in Japan since most connects to other lines on a through system.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Anders_W said:


> Hello, everybody.
> 
> Long term reader, first time poster here.
> 
> I'm trying to find out which subway termini (end-stations) in Japan have the highest traffic density (the highest number of train turn-arounds per hour).
> 
> Any suggestions?


Likely the Ginza Line- during the 8am~9am weekday peak, 30 trains leave the Shibuya terminus bound for Ueno or Asakusa. That's a 2 minute headway.


----------



## sacto7654

k.k.jetcar said:


> Likely the Ginza Line- during the 8am~9am weekday peak, 30 trains leave the Shibuya terminus bound for Ueno or Asakusa. That's a 2 minute headway.


I think the same could be said for the other terminus of the Ginza Line at Asakusa, since it interconnects with the Tobu Railway Skytree Line there.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
The Asakusa terminal sees a decent interval service (22tph between 9am~10am weekdays), but not as much as Shibuya. I reckon most of the passenger volume occurs on the southern end of the line during the weekday AM peak.

The relation to the Tobu Line is not as important, most passengers visiting the Sky Tree coming from southern Kanto points (particularly Kanagawa Pref.) will do so with more convenient service either by the Metro Hanzomon Line or Toei Asakasa Line, whose Oshiage Station directly serves that attraction. With the Ginza Line, you need to climb stairs to get to ground level, and then another long set of stairs or escalators to get to the Tobu platforms at Asakusa.


----------



## sacto7654

Unfortunately, the Tokyo Metro Hanzōmon Line--which is essentially an extension of the Tobu Skytree Line--does not cover the large number of offices in Shimbashi and Toranomon areas. This is why during the morning rush hour, a lot of passengers start at Asakusa Station and then empty out at Shimbashi and Toranomon stations.


----------



## mkill

sacto7654 said:


> Unfortunately, the Tokyo Metro Hanzōmon Line--which is essentially an extension of the Tobu Skytree Line--does not cover the large number of offices in Shimbashi and Toranomon areas. This is why during the morning rush hour, a lot of passengers start at Asakusa Station and then empty out at Shimbashi and Toranomon stations.


A quick look at the time table for the Ginza Line terminus at Shibuya reveals that they have 30 trains starting between 8am and 9am. Seven end at Ueno (marked with a 上), the rest go all the way to Asakusa.

http://www.tokyometro.jp/station/shibuya/timetable/ginza/b/ 

But even with a train every two minutes, the platform can get extremely crowded, with the queue extending down the stairs and outside of the fare gates 

And here the daily exits and entries, excluding through service passengers (Tokyo Metro only):
http://www.tokyometro.jp/corporate/enterprise/passenger_rail/transportation/passengers/

1 Ikebukuro (Fukutoshin, Marunouchi, Yurakucho) 470,284
2 Kitasenju (Chiyoda) 281,192
3 Otemachi (Marunouchi, Chiyoda, Tozai, Hanzomon) 269,848
4 Ginza (Ginza, Marunouchi, Hibiya) 241,513
5 Shibuya (Ginza) 217,117


----------



## fieldsofdreams

mkill said:


> A quick look at the time table for the Ginza Line terminus at Shibuya reveals that they have 30 trains starting between 8am and 9am. Seven end at Ueno (marked with a 上), the rest go all the way to Asakusa.
> 
> http://www.tokyometro.jp/station/shibuya/timetable/ginza/b/
> 
> But even with a train every two minutes, the platform can get extremely crowded, with the queue extending down the stairs and outside of the fare gates
> 
> And here the daily exits and entries, excluding through service passengers (Tokyo Metro only):
> http://www.tokyometro.jp/corporate/enterprise/passenger_rail/transportation/passengers/
> 
> 1 Ikebukuro (Fukutoshin, Marunouchi, Yurakucho) 470,284
> 2 Kitasenju (Chiyoda) 281,192
> 3 Otemachi (Marunouchi, Chiyoda, Tozai, Hanzomon) 269,848
> 4 Ginza (Ginza, Marunouchi, Hibiya) 241,513
> 5 Shibuya (Ginza) 217,117


Whoa... and of note: Ginza and Marunouchi Line trains have 6-car trains. Given that the two lines have shorter trains than others, does that play a factor in the overcrowding situation? It's great that the Fukutoshin Line helps in decongesting the Yamanote Line somewhat; what's surprising, though, is that Kita-Senju has so much more entries and exits than Shibuya (or even Shinjuku for that matter, but this is for Tokyo Metro).


----------



## stephenk1977

Anders_W said:


> Hello, everybody.
> 
> Long term reader, first time poster here.
> 
> I'm trying to find out which subway termini (end-stations) in Japan have the highest traffic density (the highest number of train turn-arounds per hour).
> 
> Any suggestions?


Ikebukuro on the Marunouchi Line turns 31tph in the am peak. 

Tokyo on the Chuo Rapid Line turns 29tph, but with 200m long 10 car trains. 

Both have twin track termini (trains reverse in platforms), with scissors crossovers.


----------



## sacto7654

Kita-Senju Station is very busy because it's a major stop on the JR East Jōban Line and a transfer stop for both Tobu Railways and Tokyo Metro (including a lot of run-through service).


----------



## Anders_W

That You all for Your answers.

I was using Hyperdia, but it's not that good for timetable studies; the densest traffic I could find was 22 tph. 30 tph sure is denser than that.

In Sweden, where I live, the densest subway terminus is Kungsträdgården in Stockholm. Today it handles 20 tph, but there are plans to cram in another four, so I was wondering wether it was at all feasable.


----------



## mkill

fieldsofdreams said:


> Whoa... and of note: Ginza and Marunouchi Line trains have 6-car trains. Given that the two lines have shorter trains than others, does that play a factor in the overcrowding situation? It's great that the Fukutoshin Line helps in decongesting the Yamanote Line somewhat; what's surprising, though, is that Kita-Senju has so much more entries and exits than Shibuya (or even Shinjuku for that matter, but this is for Tokyo Metro).


Shibuya adds another 500k if you include the Hanzomon Line, placing it squarely at #1. It's just not in this list because it's a through-service. Also, this is 2011 data, without the Fukutoshin Line.

Shinjuku is #7, btw., at 212k, but Tokyo Metro has only the Marunouchi Line there.


----------



## stephenk1977

Anders_W said:


> That You all for Your answers.
> 
> I was using Hyperdia, but it's not that good for timetable studies; the densest traffic I could find was 22 tph. 30 tph sure is denser than that.
> 
> In Sweden, where I live, the densest subway terminus is Kungsträdgården in Stockholm. Today it handles 20 tph, but there are plans to cram in another four, so I was wondering wether it was at all feasable.


Track layout, speed limits, and length of train tend to be the limiting factors to terminus capacity. Typically, the maximum headway for a 2 track reverse in platform terminus such as Kungsträdgården is based on platform re-occupation time (minimum time for train to depart and next train to arrive) + 30 secs. It is likely that Kungsträdgården could just about handle 24tph / 150 sec headways. The world's busiest 2 track reverse in platforms terminus is Brixton on London's Victoria Line at 33tph / 110sec headway, but this has very good track geometry to allow for 80kph speed limits through the crossover.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Anders_W said:


> That You all for Your answers.
> 
> I was using Hyperdia, but it's not that good for timetable studies; the densest traffic I could find was 22 tph. 30 tph sure is denser than that.
> 
> In Sweden, where I live, the densest subway terminus is Kungsträdgården in Stockholm. Today it handles 20 tph, but there are plans to cram in another four, so I was wondering wether it was at all feasable.


You're right about hyperdia, it's a mediocre resource other than for casual travelers. I use the online timetable _ekikara_, however it's Japanese only. It is next best thing to having a paper timetable and string diagram (which is the best resource for serious timetable study, as it allows more spatial visualization of train movements and interactions).

Here is the section for the Ginza Line:
http://ekikara.jp/newdata/line/1310011.htm

Line timetable (all trains Asakusa direction weekdays, divided up to 25 sections):
http://ekikara.jp/newdata/line/1310011/up1_1.htm
*another good thing about this is that it shows the train numbers, used by railway staff

Shibuya Terminal timetable, you can see the 30 departures in the 8am~9am slot:
http://ekikara.jp/newdata/ekijikoku/1310011/up1_13113021.htm


----------



## k.k.jetcar

stephenk1977 said:


> Track layout, speed limits, and length of train tend to be the limiting factors to terminus capacity. Typically, the maximum headway for a 2 track reverse in platform terminus such as Kungsträdgården is based on platform re-occupation time (minimum time for train to depart and next train to arrive) + 30 secs. It is likely that Kungsträdgården could just about handle 24tph / 150 sec headways. The world's busiest 2 track reverse in platforms terminus is Brixton on London's Victoria Line at 33tph / 110sec headway, but this has very good track geometry to allow for 80kph speed limits through the crossover.


In the case of the Shibuya Line terminus, the crossovers are located _past_ the station- thus not creating a bottleneck as the arrival and departure platforms are separate. Deadhead train movements do not interfere with revenue runs. This layout is shown in the last diagram on this webpage:
http://bizmakoto.jp/makoto/articles/1304/26/news018.html


----------



## bill937ca

k.k.jetcar said:


> Shibuya Terminal timetable, you can see the 30 departures in the 8am~9am slot:
> http://ekikara.jp/newdata/ekijikoku/1310011/up1_13113021.htm


Interesting how the traffic declines in the evening after 2000 hrs unlike many other private railways.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

As far as an orthodox crossover arrangement, JR East manages *28tph* at its Chuo Line terminus at Tokyo Station. I think signal spacing was changed to allow this, and as you can see 60km/h is the speed limit through the crossover:





timetable:
http://ekikara.jp/newdata/ekijikoku/1301062/down1_13101011.htm


----------



## quashlo

*Umegle off to a good start
エリア巡回「うめぐるバス」、運行開始から1カ月－滑り出し好調*
http://umeda.keizai.biz/headline/1592/

Umegle, the shuttle bus service launched a month ago to serve the new Ume-Kita area north of Ōsaka / Umeda Station, is doing well, with many of the passengers getting on / off at Grand Front Ōsaka (the newly-opened redevelopment project), JR Ōsaka Station, and Hankyū Umeda Station. The service makes 12 stops on a one-way, 4-km, 30-minute loop, operating at 10-minute headways:

JR Ōsaka Station (East) / Ōsaka Municipal Subway Umeda Station
Grand Front Ōsaka (East)
Hankyū Umeda Station
Chayamachi (茶屋町)
Saiseikai Nakatsu Hospital (済生会中津病院)
Grand Front Ōsaka (North)
Grand Front Ōsaka (South)
JR Ōsaka Station (West)
Nishi-Umeda (西梅田)
Kita-Shinchi Station

Both PiTaPa and ICOCA are accepted as fare payment.

Due to some traffic congestion on local roadways, however, there have been some cases where a single loop takes 40 minutes, with Hankyū Bus having to deploy an additional regular bus (in beige and blue Hankyū Bus livery) displaying “Umegle” on the destination sign.

The bicycle rental program is also doing fairly well, with as many as 50 trips a day, primarily for short trips.

Some clips on the first day of service (2013.04.24). Grand Front Ōsaka was scheduled to open two days later (2013.04.26).

At JR Ōsaka Station:






Window view:


----------



## quashlo

*JR West plans major upgrades to Ōsaka Loop Line
環状線　魅力アップへＧＯ…新型車両、駅改装*
http://osaka.yomiuri.co.jp/e-news/20130527-OYO1T00793.htm?from=main3

A bit more info on this, which we learned about when JR West announced their new business plan a few weeks ago.

In particular, the proposed improvements include replacing about 30% of the old-JNR trains on the line with modern rolling stock, renovating station buildings that have reached 50 years of age or older (such as Bentenchō Station), and capitalizing on the development potential of land underneath the elevated tracks. The plans come at a time when Ōsaka (and other Japanese cities) are seeing a resurge in inner-city residents, with keystone development projects recently coming on-line (or set to, in the near future) at major terminals on the line, including Ōsaka Station City and Grand Front Ōsaka at Ōsaka Station and Abeno Harukas at Tennōji Station).










This would mark the first major upgrades to the line since it fully opened in 1961. Investment in the line has been minimal, given that there is no competition with private railways and the station distances are short, unlike JR West’s radial lines out of Ōsaka, including the JR Kōbe Line, JR Kyōto Line, and Hanwa Line. However, Ōsaka Station City opened in 2011, followed by Grand Front Ōsaka in April of this year, and Abeno Harukas (at least the first part, encompassing the Kintetsu Department Store) in June. In addition, residential population within the loop is forecasted to increase between 2010 and 2025 by about 4% (24,000 residents) to 598,000. These factors have combined to convince JR West of the merits of a major investment in the line.

Of the 168 cars exclusively used on the Ōsaka Loop Line (excluding through-servicing trains from the Yamatoji Line and Hanwa Line), 112 are 201 series cars that debuted in 1979, with the remaining 56 cars being 103 series cars dating from the 1960s. Both series are old, steel-based designs that are much heavier and shakier and less energy-efficient than modern stainless steel stock. The first phase of upgrades will replace about 50 of the old cars with modern, more reliable stock. They will also begin renovation of Bentenchō Station (opened 1961), an interchange with the Ōsaka Municipal Subway Chūō Line), including aesthetics improvements and barrier-free upgrades. They will also construct retail facilities underneath the elevated viaduct housing drugstores and other tenants. Similar improvements are also being considered for Momodani Station and Teradachō Station in Tennōji Ward.

Evening rush (around 6:30 PM) at Kyōbashi Station on the Ōsaka Loop Line (2013.02.28).
This was shot during a minor service disruption, so the headways are slightly compressed compared to schedule.


----------



## quashlo

*Obstacles remain before Kyōto Municipal Subway can reach ridership targets
京都市営地下鉄の乗客増　健全化団体脱却へ正念場*
http://www.kyoto-np.co.jp/kp/rensai/syuzainote/2013/130515.html

The Kyōto Municipal Subway has been under strict oversight since FY2009 as part of a restructuring plan to improve its financial situation. So far, the subway is beating ridership targets, but the system must increase daily ridership by another 40,000 passengers in order to meet the FY2018 goals.

According to the Kyōto City Transportation Bureau, average daily ridership in FY2012 was 339,000 (5,000 passenger increase over last year), the highest ever for the system since opening in 1981 and beating the established FY2012 target of 329,000 by 10,000. All monthly averages exceeded 310,000 daily passengers, even for the summer and winter seasons, when tourism levels temporarily drop. The system recorded an all-time monthly average high of 371,000 daily passengers in November 2012. 

Driving the ridership growth has been the opening of major trip attractors along the subway network, including the new Kyōto Aquarium in Umekōji Park in Shimogyō Ward in March of last year (daily ridership for April posted a 3.5% year-over-year increase). In addition, the Transportation Bureau also opened new “Kotochika” brand _ekinaka_ facilities at Shijō Station and Kyōto Station, adding another ¥500 million in supplementary revenues from station retail business. The Transportation Bureau also tweaked schedules to improve late-night transfers.

The biggest obstacles still remain, however, as the ridership targets established in the restructuring plan call for increasing daily ridership by about 10,000 passengers for each of the next five years. The key to meeting these targets is capitalizing on the development potential of municipally-owned land near subway stations, including the former Yamanouchi Water Treatment Plant (山ノ内浄水場) in Sakyō Ward and the former East Clean Center (東部クリーンセンター) in Fushimi Ward. About 32,000 sq m on the south side of Oike-dōri at the Yamanouchi Water Treatment Plant is already planned for a new campus for Kyōto Gakuen University (about 2,000 students), but no plan has been finalized for the remaining 14,000 sq m on the north side. In addition, development at the East Clean Center requires demolition of existing structures at the site, and its unclear whether plans can move forward in time to meet the FY2018 ridership goals.


----------



## quashlo

*Toyama Chihō Railroad to open new station in December
相ノ木－上市間に新駅 富山地鉄、１２月開業目指す*
http://headlines.yahoo.co.jp/hl?a=20130528-00001186-kitanihon-l16

After requests from local residents and others, Toyama Chihō Railroad will construct a new, unstaffed station on the Main Line between Ainoki and Kamiichi Stations in Kami-Kyōden, Kamiichi Town. As a petition station, the project will be funded by the local (town) government using funding from the national government. Opening is scheduled for December.

Currently, Ainoki and Kamiichi Stations are separated by about 2 km, with the new station planned for a location about 700 m east of Ainoki. The new station will have platforms, restrooms, and a waiting room, in addition to a park-and-ride facility that was constructed last year. The area in question is a residential neighborhood, and there has been some local movement for a new station since about 10 years ago. This will be the second new station on the line in the same number of years, following the opening of Shinjō Tanaka Station (Tanakachō, Toyama City) last year.


----------



## quashlo

*Plans in the works to relocate Mikawa Chiryū Station
三河知立駅移設を検討　県、市、名鉄の三者*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/aichi/20130525/CK2013052502000047.html










Chiryū Station is a major junction on the Nagoya Railroad (Meitetsu) network in the Nagoya area, served by both the Mikawa Line and Nagoya Main Line. Currently, the station and approach tracks are being grade-separated (elevated), but the project is running into some cost issues, as it requires a stacked structure (2 platforms, 4 tracks on 2F for the Nagoya Main Line and another 2 platforms, 4 tracks on 3F for the Mikawa Line).

The adjacent Mikawa Chiryū Station on the Mikawa Line is currently only 500 m east from Chiryū Station, but Aichi Prefecture, Chiryū City, and Meitetsu are now considering moving it about 900 m east from its current location to a new undeveloped site off the section of track to be elevated. This would mean the station would not need to be rebuilt as an elevated station but as a simple ground-level station instead, saving about ¥400 million of the total ¥61.5 billion total project cost. Of this amount, the city would save about ¥40 million in its funding commitments to the project, and there is the added benefit of potential trackside development at the new location. 

The proposed site is currently home to a privately-operated parking lot and other facilities, so some negotiations and discussion with local stakeholders is needed before the plans can move forward, but if fruitful, they can begin applying for approval of the necessary changes to the project description with the national government.

A video of the construction boards set up at the station... The scale of the project is impressive, and there’s a lot of temporary construction required in order to even begin work on the permanent infrastructure:


----------



## Svartmetall

What do you think the issue is with the Kyoto subway attracting passengers? Do you think improved connections from other modes would help ridership?


----------



## quashlo

*Tunnel boring for Sendai Subway Tōzai Line will be completed mid-July
６年９か月　東西線、来月貫通*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/miyagi/news/20130531-OYT8T01503.htm

Good news for the Tōzai Line, the new ¥229.8 billion, 13.9 km subway line being constructed in Sendai. It’s been 6 years and 9 months since the start of construction in October 2006, but they will finally complete the tunnel boring work sometime in mid-July. Currently, work on the final tunnel segment between the future Sendai Station and Ichibanchō Station (about 568 m apart) is proceeding at an accelerated pace. Opening is scheduled for summer 2015.

There were some delays resulting from the earthquake, with construction on some segments being halted for as long as half a year, but as of the end of March 2013, the project is currently 62% complete (based on budget spent), with civil works for station buildings at the new Arai Station and Aoba-yama Stations already finished.

The final remaining tunnel segment between Sendai and Ichibanchō encompasses parallel single-track tunnels. Work began from the Ichibanchō end in August of last year, reaching the Sendai end in January of this year. They still have about 140 m left on the second bore to get to Ichibanchō. After boring is complete, they will work on the stations and track.

TBM reaches Sendai Station (2013.01). Since it's underground, the progress isn’t so visible, but when I visited a few weeks ago, they did have some roadspace cordoned off for construction staging near Sendai Station.


----------



## quashlo

*Sapporo City to add new bus service to Okadama Airport
札幌市、中心部から丘珠空港へ連絡バス運行　６～８月*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFC3000O_Q3A530C1L41000/

For a three-month period starting in June, Sapporo City will operate new bus service connecting Okadama Airport and central Sapporo City, in coordination with a new Okadama – Misawa air route to be operated by Hokkaidō Air System (HAC 北海道エアシステム) starting in July with the tourism season.

The service will be contracted out to Hokuto Kōtsū for ¥2 million. There will be 7 trips on weekdays and 5-6 trips on Saturdays and Sundays to the airport, and 8-9 trips on weekdays and 6-7 trips on Saturdays and Sundays from the airport. The route will serve the Ōdōri Park area, with intermediate stops at Sapporo Station and Sakaemachi Station on the Sapporo Municipal Subway Tōhō Line. Normally, there is bus service between the airport and Sakaemachi Station, but tourists have been requesting for a more direct route to central Sapporo City, including Ōdōri Park (大通公園) and the Sapporo Clock Tower (時計台).


----------



## quashlo

*Keisei opens new connecting passage between Keisei Yawata, Moto-Yawata Stations
京成本線京成本八幡駅と都営地下鉄新宿線本八幡駅の乗り換えの利便性・快適性向上へ*
http://response.jp/article/2013/05/18/198229.html

Official Keisei press release:
http://www.keisei.co.jp/keisei/kouhou/news/130516_01.pdf

This is a new connecting passage between Keisei Yawata Station on the Keisei Main Line and Moto-Yawata Station on the Toei Subway Shinjuku Line. This is one of the common situations where JR and a parallel private railway have separate stations located several hundred meters away from each other. Moto-Yawata Station on the Toei Shinjuku Line was constructed in the middle, helping to partially bridge the gap.

On 2013.05.25, a new connecting passage was opened as part of a redevelopment project outside the station (本八幡A地区第一種市街地再開発事業). The Keisei and Toei stations are now connected by fully barrier-free access (escalator and elevator), as well as a new canopied pedestrian bridge.

Render:










I wasn’t able to find any new videos, but here is an old video showing the transfer from Toei to Keisei via the temporary ground-level passage:


----------



## quashlo

*Formal studies to begin for grade-separation of Nambu Line between Musashi Kosugi and Shitte
立体交差化を調査　武蔵小杉－尻手駅間（ＪＲ南武線）*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/kanagawa/20130530/CK2013053002000154.html

On 2013.05.29, Kawasaki City announced that will begin formal studies starting in FY2014 for the continuous grade-separation of 5.5 km of the JR Nambu Line between Musashi Kosugi and Shitte Stations. The project will require land acquisition, so the expected completion date is still about 20 years away.

Continuous grade-separation of the Musashi Mizonokuchi – Musashi Kosugi section of the line in Takatsu and Nakahara Wards was already completed in FY1995, but the segment south of Musashi Kosugi has remained as is, with eight grade crossings that remain closed for extended periods of time during the morning rush hour (開かずの踏切), six of which are especially problematic “bottleneck” crossings. There was a bicyclist fatality at one of these six bottleneck crossings—the Tsukagoshi crossing (塚越踏切) in Saiwai Ward—in February of this year, and there has been a push to get the grade-separation moving.

The very first work on the project began way back in 1997 when the City Council accepted a petition signed by 2,400 residents. The segment of the Nambu Line in question was selected in the next phase of grade-separation projects in a city plan published in FY2004, and since then, the city has been working on planning-level studies and working sessions with JR East, finally receiving confirmation of cooperation on JR East’s part for the formal studies on 2013.05.17.

The studies will take about 2 years, followed by about 3 years for environmental assessment and detailed studies, and 10-15 years for land acquisition following project initiation.

Tsukagoshi crossing:


----------



## quashlo

*Construction begins on new North Exit passage at JR Kawasaki Station
ＪＲ川崎駅、北口通路新設工事が始まる／神奈川*
http://news.kanaloco.jp/localnews/article/1305230033/

On 2013.05.17, JR East announced that it will begin construction of a new North Exit east-west public passage and ticketing entrance at JR Kawasaki Station on 2013.05.24. The ¥19 billion project is intended to relieve congestion inside the existing east-west public passage at the station, with the new facilities debuting in FY2017 (with the exception of some faregates).

The new 10 m wide, 115 m long passage will be constructed about 90 m distant from the existing passage towards the Tōkyō end of the station. Two new ticketing entrances will be constructed, with the first one—the so-called Central North Gate (中央北改札) facing the existing east-west public passage—opening first in FY2015. The railway will also construct a new five-story retail facility housing retail, restaurants, child-care facilities, and municipal public service facilities. A new concourse between the existing public passage and new new North Exit public passage will house a nursing room and retail facilities. The project will increase the cumulative floor area of the station and station tenant building(s) by 11,400 sq m to 54,800 sq m.

Paid concourse:










View of the station from the West Exit:


----------



## quashlo

*Rinkai Line posts first ordinary profit since opening year
りんかい線、経常黒字…９６年の開業以来初*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/atmoney/news/20130602-OYT1T00362.htm

Rinkai Line operator Tōkyō Waterfront Area Rapid Transit has published its financial results for FY2012, which show the line generating its first annual ordinary profit since opening year in 1996. Operating profit was ¥4.039 billion, about 2 times the previous year, while ordinary profit (subtracting out interest payments on debt, etc.) was ¥1.810 billion. Daily ridership on the line posted a 12.8% year-over-year increase to 222,500—a new all-time high for the line—thanks to the opening of Diver City Tōkyō Plaza (near Tōkyō Teleport Station) and the Ariake Campus of Musashino University (near Kokusai Tenjijō Station) in April of last year, combined with new office buildings along the line.

Passengers exiting a Rinkai Line train from Ōsaki at Kokusai Tenjijō Station during Day 3 of コミックマーケット８２(Comic Market 82) (2012.08.12):


----------



## quashlo

*Sasazuka – Senkawa section of Keiō Line to be elevated by FY2022
京王線「開かずの踏切」改善　笹塚―仙川を高架化
東京都など、総事業費1500億円*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO55652720Q3A530C1L71000/

A bit more info on this fairly large-scale project, which is now beginning to take shape after completion of the undergrounding at Chōfu last year…

The Tōkyō Metropolitan Government will serve as project lead to grade-separate (elevate) about 7.2 km of the Keiō Line between Sasazuka and Senkawa, eliminating 25 grade crossings, all of which are 開かずの踏切, staying closed for a cumulative total of 40 minutes or more during the morning rush hour. Grade crossing queues along Inokashira-dōri near Daitabashi Station can reach as long as 270 m.

Following completion of the grade-separation works, Keiō Corporation will then work on quadruple-tracking the line to increase capacity, constructing a separate set of underground tunnels between Sasazuka and Tsutsujigaoka. Currently, there are about 800 trains on this section of the line each day, but quadruple-tracking will substantially increase the number of trains Keiō can operate on this key bottleneck segment.

In coordination with these efforts, Setagaya Ward will also implement a series of local, station area improvements including station plazas and new north-south roads. In particular, station plazas serving buses, taxis, and other connecting modes will be constructed at Meidai-mae Station and Chitose–Karasuyama Station. Neither have station plazas currently, with the situation at Meidai-mae being especially bad, as passengers generally have to walk about 200 m away to Kōshū Kaidō to try and catch a cab. Given the high building density in these neighborhoods, the station plazas will also serve critical functions as evacuation areas during emergency or disaster situations. 

In addition, about 90% of a new under-construction north-south road at Meidai-mae stretching about 7 km all the way south to Todoroki is already complete. Completion is scheduled in time for completion of the rail line elevation. A separate road stretching about 9 km between Chitose–Karasuyama and the Tama River is also in the planning stages. Currently, the only major north-south arterial roads in Setagaya Ward are Kan-Nana (環七通り) and Kan-Pachi (環八通り), so this will substantially improve road connectivity.

Given the size of the project, the budget (for the elevation only) is estimated at about ¥150 billion, with 85% to be borne by the national, prefectural, and ward governments and the remainder to be borne by Keiō. The Tōkyō Metropolitan Government is hoping to obtain project approvals at the national government level this fiscal year.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyū to add additional down escalators at Tōyoko Line’s Shibuya Station
地下化２カ月、東横線渋谷駅に下りエスカレーター増設へ*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/130516/tky13051621420004-n1.htm










It was revealed on 2013.05.16 that Tōkyū Corporation is considering adding additional down escalators for the Tōyoko Line / Fukutoshin Line Shibuya Station. It’s been about two months since the Tōyoko Line was undergrounded, and while there are currently 10 escalators in the up direction, there are only three in the down direction, making it somewhat more difficult for the elderly and other passengers. As has been stated previously, the JR tracks are at 2F while the Tōyoko Line / Fukutoshin Line are at B5F, requiring a change in elevation of 40 to 50 m between the JR faregates and the Tōyoko Line / Fukutoshin Line platforms. 

They actually removed one down escalator as part of the undergrounding, but space is limited underground, so they had prioritized up escalators. The new escalator(s) will be installed near Exit 9, with construction to begin sometime this year. They were already planning to install escalators at this location as part of the construction of an underground square to be completed in FY2016, but Tōkyū has decided that the situation deserves more immediate attention, so they will install temporary escalators for the time being.

Changing from Tōyoko Line / Fukutoshin Line to JR:


----------



## quashlo

*Golden Week ridership at Motomachi–Chūkagai Station up 30%
直通運転で利用客３割増　横浜、元町・中華街駅*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/news/130507/trd13050723030017-n1.htm

Ridership at Motomachi–Chūkagai Station on the Minato Mirai Line for the Golden Week period (2013.04.27 through 2013.05.06) was approx. 730,000, a 31.2% year-over-year increase. Ridership for all five stations from Shin-Takashima to Motomachi–Chūkagai was 1,987,000, a 16.4% year-over-year increase. Ridership at Bashamichi Station was about 233,000, a 15% increase. An annual costume parade held on 2013.05.03 also saw about 350,000 spectators, 10,000 more than last year. Obviously, a lot of people are taking the opportunity to try out the new Tōyoko Line – Fukutoshin Line connection, but I would expect some of the “novelty” to wear off next year.


----------



## quashlo

*Kawagoe tourism benefits from new Tōyoko Line – Fukutoshin Line connection
川越観光伸びる　副都心線・東横線の相互直通で*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO55033410U3A510C1L72000/

In contrast to some of the other doom-and-gloom articles, Kawagoe City released new results for visitor numbers on 2013.05.14 that seem to indicate that the Tōyoko Line – Fukutoshin Line connection has brought more people to the city. In particular, visitor totals between 2013.03.16 and 2013.05.06 showed increases, including for the Ko-Edo Kawagoe Spring Festival (小江戸川越春まつり) (specifically three city-sponsored events held between 2013.03.30 and 2013.05.06). Festival visitors totaled 175,930, about 110,000 more (2.6 times) the previous year. Visitor totals at five major tourist facilities including the Matsuri Museum (まつり会館), Kura-zukuri Museum (蔵造り資料館), and City Museum (市立博物館) reached about 86,000 (year-over-year increase of 18,000 or 27%). Surveys indicated that visitors from Kanagawa Prefecture grew dramatically from 8.0% to 13.6%.


----------



## smithrh

*He's baaaackkk....*

LOL

Guessing another trip, if so, trip report forthcoming?


----------



## sacto7654

I'm surprised it has taken this long for JR West to finally realize the 103 and 201 trainsets on the Osaka Loop Line are *TOO OLD* and are way overdue for replacement. How about transferring every usable 221 Series (221系) to dedicated Loop Line service?

As for replacing all the 113/115 trainsets west of Aioi, I think they will end up being upgraded 225 trainsets with beefed-up motors so it could handle the grades on the San'yō Main Line such as between Aioi and Higashi-Okayama, Saijo to Seno (the "Senohachi" grade), and Chofu to Hatabu.


----------



## quashlo

smithrh said:


> LOL
> 
> Guessing another trip, if so, trip report forthcoming?


Yeah, I will post a full report in the Japan Forum and crosspost any transit-related stuff here.


----------



## smithrh

You know, for some reason either I never knew (or just plain forgot) there was a Japan forum on this site... so thanks for the note! 

Found some interesting infrastructure posts as well as links to some pretty good YouTube videos there.


----------



## quashlo

*Japan to provide ¥71 billion yen loan for Mumbai Metro Line 3
インドの地下鉄に７１０億円…首脳会談で表明へ*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/politics/news/20130527-OYT1T01493.htm?from=ylist

This is a new ¥445 billion, 33.5 km line for Mumbai in western India, for which the Japanese government will provide ¥71 billion in yen loans to help finance. Prime Minister Abe Shinzō notified Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh at a meeting on 2013.05.29.

More info (in English) from the local Indian press (thanks to *k.k.jetcar*):
http://www.hindustantimes.com/India...Colaba-Seepz-Metro-line/Article1-1068136.aspx


----------



## quashlo

*JR East and RATP sign cooperation agreement*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/e/press/2013/pdf/20130503.pdf



> On Monday, 27 May, Pierre Mongin, RATP Chairman and Chief Executive Officer and Masaki Ogata, Vice Chairman of East Japan Railway Company (JR East) signed a cooperation agreement in Geneva at the 60th UITP World Congress to share their respective railway experience, expertise and best practice.
> 
> The cooperation agreement concerns operation, technology and rail systems. It also covers exchanges of best practice, analysis and personnel.
> 
> Several possible fields of exchange have been identified:
> ‐ Energy and environment
> ‐ Utilization of Information and Communication Technologies (ICT)
> ‐ Transportation systems
> 
> Technical meetings between experts from both companies will be held regularly to identify works and deploy the requisite resources. A general meeting of senior management from both companies will also be organised each year, alternating between France and Japan, to set directions and assess the result of discussions.
> 
> *RATP Group*
> With 12 million passengers transported daily, RATP Group is the fifth largest urban transport operator in the world. Thanks to its 14 metro lines (including two automatic lines), two regional express rail lines, four tramway lines and 350 bus lines, the multimodal network operated by RATP in the Paris region is one of the largest in the world. RATP Group exports its know‐how worldwide, in engineering through its joint Systra subsidiary with SNCF, and in operation and maintenance through its subsidiary, RATP Dev.
> 
> *JR East*
> East Japan Railway Company (JR East) was established in 1987, when the Japanese National Railways was divided as part of the Japanese railway reform. JR East’s railway business covers a 7,500 km network in the eastern part of the Japanese main island, including Tokyo Metropolitan area, and provides transportation services, comprising urban, suburban and high speed operations, for 17 million passengers on a daily basis. JR East also expands non‐transport commercial activities, which account for more than 30% of the total revenue of JR East Group.


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki receives add-on order for DC Metro
ワシントン首都圏交通局向け地下鉄電車を追加受注*
http://www.khi.co.jp/pressrelease/detail/20130516_1.html



> 川崎重工は、ワシントン首都圏交通局（ＷＭＡＴＡ： Washington Metropolitan Area Transit Authority）より地下鉄電車（７０００系）１００両を追加受注しました。追加分の契約金額は約１８４百万ドル(約１８０億円)、納期は２０１８年８月の予定です。
> 
> 今回の受注は、２０１０年に受注したベース契約６４両に付随するオプション契約１００両が行使されたものです。これまでにオプション契約は３６４両が行使されており、当社の７０００系の受注両数は合計で５２８両になり、契約総額も１０．７億ドル(約１，０５０億円)になります。
> 今回のオプション分１００両は既存車両の置き換えを目的として調達されるもので、オプション車両納入後はＷＭＡＴＡ保有車両の半数以上が当社製になります。
> 
> ７０００系地下鉄電車は、ダレス国際空港への延伸計画、老朽化した既存車両の更新計画ならびに、混雑緩和など旅客サービス向上計画に伴って導入され、ＷＭＡＴＡとして初めてステンレス鋼製の構体を採用するとともに、従来各車両に設置していた運転室を２両あたり１箇所に減らすことで座席数を増加しています。また、デジタルコンテンツ表示装置やＣＣＴＶカメラ、情報伝送システムなど、従来車にはない最新システムを採用しています。
> 
> 米国では、オバマ大統領のもと景気対策の一環として交通インフラを含む社会資本への投資が積極的に検討されており、北東回廊の都市交通やアムトラックをはじめとする都市間交通の既存車両置き換えや輸送力増強に関するプロジェクトが増加することが予想されています。
> 今後とも当社は、高い技術力と信頼性をもとに、環境負荷の少ない交通手段である鉄道車両を国内外に提供していきます。
> 
> □７０００系車両の概要
> ①車種：地下鉄電車（最小２両１編成、最大８両４編成)
> ②寸法：２３．０ｍ（長さ） × ３．１ｍ(幅) × ３．３ｍ(高さ)
> ③車体材質：ステンレス鋼


Looks like it’s official now… This is was an optional $184 million order for a hundred additional 7000 series cars, to be completed by August 2018. This brings the total number of 7000 series cars Kawasaki will be supplying to Metro up to 528 units, with a cumulative contract value of $1.07 billion.


----------



## quashlo

*Oriental Consultants JV selected for Clark Airport Railway feasibility study
オリコンサルJVらを特定/比・クラーク空港高速鉄道準備調査など6件/JICA*
http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=12056

The Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) has selected a JV of Oriental Consultants (オリエンタルコンサルタンツ), Almec VPI (アルメックVPI), Japan International Consultants for Transportation (日本コンサルタンツ), and Katahira & Engineers International (片平エンジニアリングインターナショナル) for the Clark Airport Railway (Commuter Line Section) Project Preparatory Study (クラーク空港高速鉄道（通勤線区間）事業準備調査) to determine the need and appropriateness of a proposed airport railway to Clark International Airport, located within a 51.9 km radius of Metro Manila in the Philippines. The JV will also conduct a feasibility study, including the basic design parameters and a preliminary cost estimate. The preliminary feasibility study prepared by JICA last year envisioned a standard gauge line on an elevated alignment, maximum speed 160 km/h, with a priority “commuter rail” segment.

The results of the study work by the JV will identify the ideal project plan, as well as the implementation strategies for securing station plazas and trackside development, as well as streamlining intermodal transfers. The study will also evaluate the potential applicability of the STEP program, which would provide funding assistance for the project from the Japanese government in return for contracts to Japanese firms.


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT to create new pictograms for baby strollers
ベビーカーマーク創設へ　鉄道車内や公共施設*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/news/130507/trd13050719060011-n1.htm

This will be a new pictogram to designate priority spaces for passengers with baby strollers, similar to the ones that already exist for the elderly, passengers with disabilities or in wheelchairs, pregnant women, etc. The pictogram will be a nationwide standard for use on railways and inside public facilities, although Kyōto’s municipal bus operations and Hiroshima Electric Railway (Hiroden) already have their own pictograms. They still have to discuss some remaining issues, however, particularly whether or not to require passengers to fold up the strollers.


----------



## quashlo

*Demolition of grand staircase at Kagoshima Chūō Station to begin on 2013.06.10
消える鹿児島中央駅の「大階段」…6月10日から撤去工事*
http://response.jp/article/2013/06/05/199474.html

On 2013.06.04, JR Kyūshū announced that they will demolish the grand staircase at the Sakurajima Exit (East Exit) of Kagoshima Chūō Station beginning 2013.06.10 in order to construct an annex to Amu Plaza Kagoshima, the railway’s large retail facility at the East Exit of the station, scheduled to open in autumn 2014.

The station building at the East Exit first debuted in 1996 and was designed to serve the Kagoshima route of the Kyūshū Shinkansen, with the Shinkansen tracks and platforms located on the roof of the station building. The grand staircase connected the ground level East Exit plaza with the station concourse.










After visiting, I can’t say I will miss it. There are escalators in both directions right next to it, and *everybody* uses the escalators. The staircase is just a symbolic, aesthetic element, but otherwise, has little value to the station user.


----------



## quashlo

This _Yomiuri Shimbun_ article has some pics of the new Hankai Tramway LRV, which has been nicknamed the “Sakai Tram” (堺トラム). This will debut in regular service starting this fall.
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/osaka/feature/kansai1286328905849_02/news/20130602-OYT8T00146.htm




























Love the bamboo window screens…



















Clips of testing (2013.05.17).

At Funao:






At Hamadera Kōen:


----------



## quashlo

*Elevated station concourse, public passage, and platform bridge at Yao Station complete
大阪府八尾市、JR大和路線八尾駅の自由通路&橋上駅舎完成 - 一般見学会実施*
http://response.jp/article/2013/05/19/198267.html

Official JR West press release:
http://www.westjr.co.jp/press/article/2013/05/page_3819.html

On 2013.05.17, JR West and Yao City announced that they had completed the new barrier-free public passage, platform bridge, and elevated station concourse at Yao Station on the Kansai Main Line (Yamatoji Line) and plan to open the new facilities on 2013.07.06. The project is one part of a series of upgrades at JR Yao Station, including improvements to the grade crossing at the station and construction of a new station plaza.


----------



## quashlo

*Station plaza canopy complete at Kintetsu Nara Station
近鉄奈良駅前行基広場に県の大屋根完成 荒井知事出席し式典*
http://www.ac.auone-net.jp/~nara-koe/news320.html

Didn’t even know this was in the works, but a new canopy was completed at the station plaza at Kintetsu Nara Station (the so-called 行基広場). Work began in November of last year. 

There’s already a covered shopping arcade just adjacent, but the plaza itself was open to the elements since being completed in 1970 with the undergrounding of the Kintetsu Nara Line through central Nara City. This is a popular waiting spot, so the 11 m tall glass canopy should be a welcome addition for most users, and it will allow them to hold special events every now and then. In many ways, this is more of a “gateway” to Nara than JR Nara Station, given its proximity to Nara Park. The columns supporting the canopy are encased in wood paneling made from locally-grown _hinoki_ cypress.










Some scenes from the ceremony commemorating the completion:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCQiZGwPXxg


----------



## quashlo

*Temporary track construction for Echizen Railway elevation to begin this year
えちぜん鉄道の福井駅付近高架化、年内に仮線着工へ…新幹線高架橋に暫定乗り入れ*
http://response.jp/article/2013/06/04/199312.html

The Hokuriku Shinkansen extension to Kanazawa is bringing a slew of local transit improvements with it to various cities along the line, most notably in Toyama. Likewise, the under-construction extension to Tsuruga, which broke ground in August 2012 and is scheduled for completion in FY2025, will bring similar improvements to Fukui. In both of these cities, all tracks at the central station are being completely grade-separated (elevated), including those for local railways. In Fukui, it’s the Echizen Railway, and Fukui Prefecture recently announced that they will break ground sometime this year on temporary track to allow Echizen Railway trains to temporarily use the Shinkansen viaduct. Preliminary work will begin in the fall, kicking into full gear before year’s end.

Project approvals for the grade-separations at Fukui Station were obtained way back in March 1992, and as part of the process of securing the land necessary to construct the new viaducts, the tracks for the Keifuku Electric Railroad (what is now the Echizen Railway) were relocated to their current location in March 1997. The Hokuriku Main Line was subsequently switched over to temporary tracks in June 2000 to allow them to begin construction of the viaduct, with the elevation of the Hokuriku Main Line completed in April 2005.

The remaining portions of the project involve elevating the Echizen Railway, a process which has been planned jointly with the construction of the Hokuriku Shinkansen viaduct. Originally, the plan was to have Echizen Railway at 2F of the Shinkansen viaduct with the Shinkansen one story above at 3F, but the plans were later changed so that the Shinkansen would also come in at 2F, with the Echizen Railway temporarily using the Shinkansen viaduct, which was already completed back in February 2009. Sometime between FY2014 close and FY2015 start, the Echizen Railway will switch over to the Shinkansen viaduct, which will allow them to construct the (permanent) elevated tracks for the Echizen Railway, estimated for completion in time for the Fukui Kokutai (National Sports Festival of Japan) in 2018.

This is a bit unusual, but not unheard of… During the construction of the Tōkaidō Shinkansen, Hankyū Kyōto Line trains made temporary use of the already-completed Shinkansen viaduct between Kanmaki and Ōyamazaki to allow them to construct the permanent elevated Hankyū tracks. The difference here is that while Hankyū and the Shinkansen are both standard gauge, Echizen Railway is actually a narrow-gauge line. So they will need to do some additional trackwork for the Shinkansen after moving the Echizen Railway to its elevated viaduct.

The already completed Shinkansen viaduct at the East Exit of the station:










The current ground-level tracks for the Echizen Railway:










The West Exit of the station, where the Hokuriku Main Line viaduct was completed several years ago.










In related news, annual ridership on the Echizen Railway for FY2012 reached 3,246,153 (0.4% year-over-year increase), an all-new high for the railway since opening in FY2003 (after the original Keifuku Electric Railroad went defunct). Combined with the 10,947 passengers on the “Phoenix Tawaramachi Line” service coordinated with Fukui Railway, the total annual ridership is 3,257,100.

Student commuter pass ridership dropped 1.1% year-over-year to 1,161,308 and multiple-ride ticket ridership dropped 1.3% year-over-year to 371,517, but adult commuter pass ridership rose 5.3% to 580,512. Other ridership (1,132,816) showed flat growth.

While the results didn’t meet the target of 3.28 million set in April of last year, the railway is still making good progress towards the 3.33 million goal for FY2021.


----------



## quashlo

*New Hokuriku Main Line station in Takaoka to open around 2017*
高岡新駅１７年開業目指す 並行在来線
http://www.tulip-tv.co.jp/news/detail/?TID_DT03=20130520165514

A new station is being planned along the Hokuriku Main Line in Takaoka City as part of the transferral of the line from JR West to a third-sector railway. The proposed site for the new station is somewhere between the Wada and Habiro districts of the city, approximately midway between Takaoka and Nishi-Takaoka Stations. Residential development has been picking up in the vicinity in the last few years. On 2013.05.20, the governor of Toyama Prefecture announced that they will aim for an opening about 2 years after the launch of the third-sector railway, with the mayor of Takaoka City filing a formal petition to construct the new station, presenting results of a study that showed the new station would generate about 19% new ridership.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West announces development project at Toyama Station
富山駅に商業施設　ＪＲ西、高架下３カ所*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO54823650Z00C13A5LB0000/

Official JR West press release:
http://www.westjr.co.jp/press/article/2013/05/page_3781.html

In coordination with the spring 2015 opening of the Hokuriku Shinkansen extension, JR West announced on 2013.05.09 that they will develop about 3,600 sq m of land underneath the approach viaducts into the station as a retail facility. In addition, Toyama Terminal Building, majority owned by JR West but also counting Toyama Chihō Railroad and other entities as shareholders, will carry out a full-scale renovation of the existing Marie Toyama retail facility outside the station. The two projects are designed to bring in more convenience stores, restaurants, and souvenir shops to cater to Shinkansen passengers (they are currently not envisioning any large anchor tenants).

The developments underneath the viaduct will be divided into three areas:

Area A (2,500 sq m) will be located adjacent to the east side of the Shinkansen station building.
Area B (300 sq m) will be located within the station, but in the non-paid area.
Area C (800 sq m) will be located at the west side of the station building.

Area A will house primarily souvenir shops and restaurants, while Area B and Area C are envisioned for convenience stores, cafes, etc.


----------



## quashlo

*Renovated Dentetsu Uozu Station opens
電鉄魚津駅 便利に“新生”　きょうの始発から供用*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/toyama/20130604/CK2013060402000017.html

The new station building at Dentetsu Uozu Station on the Toyama Chihō Railroad was completed and opened for service on 2013.06.04. The new building replaces the previous station building completed in 1967 when the tracks were elevated. The old station building is a four-story structure and had seen much better days, when it housed multiple tenants as a “station department store”, but it lacked elevators and had reached the end of its life. While daily ridership at the station was 8,000 when the building was first completed, all of the tenants had already vacated by 2000, and by FY2011, ridership had dropped to about 810 passengers a day.

The new ¥84 million building is a more modest structure, at two stories and 230 sq m GFA, but it features barrier-free upgrades (elevators). The first floor houses the ticketing entrance, station offices, waiting room and restrooms. The old station building will be demolished by the end of July and will be replaced with a terminal serving connecting modes, including a bus stop and accessible pick-up / drop-off zone. The cost for the entire project is ¥148 million.










There’s a video report here:
http://www.tulip-tv.co.jp/news/detail/?TID_DT03=20130603163819


----------



## quashlo

*Hamamatsu City, JR Central, JR Freight sign MOU for Tenryūgawa Station upgrades
天竜川駅、橋上駅舎に　浜松市とＪＲが覚書締結*
http://www.at-s.com/news/detail/681485531.html

The upgrades in question involve the standard 橋上駅舎 project—i.e., construction of a platform bridge and elevated station concourse at the station—as well as a new north-south public passage through the station. Hamamatsu City, JR Central, and JR Freight signed an MOU on 2013.06.04 for the ¥2.7 billion project, which would be completed in FY2017.

In particular, the new station building will be a two-story, steel-frame structure with a GFA of 500 sq m. The north-south public passage will be about 85 m, and will include barrier-free access (both elevators and escalators) at the North Exit and South Exit. The city will also carry out a coordinated series of station area improvements, including construction of new station plazas (駅前広場) at both the North Exit and South Exit (currently, there are no station plazas), 4,700 sq m and 2,300 sq m, respectively, to debut in FY2018.

Currently, there are no station plazas at the station, and there is no South Exit, so users heading to and from areas south of the station currently have to make circuitous detours via pedestrian and road overpasses to the North Exit.


----------



## quashlo

*New station on Hitachi Naka Kaihin Railway to open October 2014
ひたちなか海浜鉄道、中根～那珂湊間に新駅建設…2014年10月開業目指す*
http://response.jp/article/2013/05/20/198276.html

For a planned new station between Nakane and Naka Minato on the Minato Line, Hitachi Naka Kaihin Railway (ひたちなか海浜鉄道) has formally selected a location underneath the National Route 245 overpass. Targeted opening date is October 2014.

The new station was included in the Second Phase Basic Plan for the Minato Line (湊線第二期基本計画) for FY2013 to FY2017, and two candidate locations were identified—one near a social welfare facility in Yanagisawa, Hitachi Naka City and another underneath the overpass with National Route 245. The latter location was selected due to being an undeveloped site (and, thus, a large development potential) in close proximity to retail facilities. The new station will be about 2.3 km from Nakane and 1.0 km from Naka Minato. Design of the new station and station area improvements will take place in FY2013, with groundbreaking in FY2014.


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki to supply 80 9000 series cars for Sapporo Municipal Subway Tōhō Line*
http://www.khi.co.jp/pressrelease/detail/20130522_1.html



> 川崎重工は、札幌市交通局より東豊線案内軌条式地下鉄電車９０００形８０両を受注しました。受注総額は約１２０億円です（台車等別発注の機器を除く）。今回受注した９０００形地下鉄電車は、兵庫工場（神戸市）で製造し、２０１４年度から２０１６年度にかけて順次納入します。
> 
> 案内軌条式（ゴムタイヤ方式）地下鉄電車は、スムーズな乗り心地、低騒音、優れた登坂能力、短い制動距離などの利点から札幌市交通局が南北線開業時に国内で初めて採用しました。同電車は、１９７２年の札幌冬季オリンピック開催に合わせて１９７１年に開業した南北線に続き、東西線（１９７６年開業）、東豊線（１９８８年開業）にも順次採用され、当社は南北線の開業以降一貫して同電車の製造納入を担ってきました。
> 
> ９０００形地下鉄電車は、東豊線開業に合わせて導入された７０００形の後継電車であり、強度アップによる安全性を高めたアルミ・セミダブルスキン構体を採用するとともに、自動列車運転装置（ＡＴＯ）やワンマン運転にも対応します。また、液晶ディスプレイ（ＬＣＤ）表示装置などの情報サービス、前照灯および室内灯に省電力で環境に配慮したＬＥＤ灯を採用するなど最新のシステムを搭載する予定です。
> 
> 今後とも当社は、高い技術力と信頼性をもとに、環境負荷の少ない交通手段である鉄道車両を国内外に提供していきます。
> 
> □９０００形地下鉄電車の概要
> ①車　　　種 ： 案内軌条式（ゴムタイヤ方式）地下鉄電車　１編成４両×２０編成（８０両）
> ②寸　　　法 ： １８，０００ｍｍ（長さ） × ３，０８０ｍｍ(幅) × ３，８２０ｍｍ(高さ)
> ③車体材質 ： アルミニウム合金製（セミダブルスキン）


Contract value is for ¥12 billion (excluding bogies and other equipment to be grouped under separate contracts). The rubber-tired cars (20 4-car sets) will be produced at Kawasaki’s Hyōgo Plant in Kōbe City between FY2014 and FY2016. Kawasaki has been the exclusive provider of rubber-tired rolling stock for the Sapporo Municipal Subway since the opening of the Namboku Line in 1971 in preparation for the 1972 Winter Olympics.

The new 9000 series will replace the 7000 series cars that were introduced when the Tōhō Line first opened in 1988, and will feature higher-strength aluminum double-skin bodies, ATO, LCD passenger information systems, and LED systems for interior and exterior lighting.

Window view on the Tōhō Line from Sakaemachi to Hōsui–Susukino:


----------



## quashlo

*Seibu Railway implements ticketless service for Red Arrow limited expresses
西武鉄道、特急レッドアローでチケットレスサービスを開始*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/06/04/122/index.html

Official Seibu press release:
http://www.seibu-group.co.jp/railwa.../afieldfile/2013/05/31/20130531ticketless.pdf

The program, officially called Smooz, is completely ticketless, and does not require exchange for actual paper tickets at station ticket counters or TVMs. Instead, station staff use special scanning devices at the faregate (I would assume this is QR code readers, similar to what they have already been doing on airport check-ins in Japan and on Tōbu’s _TJ Liner_ services on the Tōjō Line). Passengers purchase by credit card and can select their seats (previously, you could only do this at the ticket counters), and can change their reservation up to times without charge. There is no membership fee involved. A reward points system is also included, so passengers who ride frequently enough can cash in their points for tickets.


----------



## quashlo

*Saitama City to launch 24-hour bikeshare service around JR Ōmiya Station
自転車レンタル２４時間ＯＫ　ＪＲ大宮駅周辺で有料サービス開始*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/saitama/20130520/CK2013052002000137.html

Ōmiya Station is Saitama Prefecture’s major rail terminus, as well as its largest urban node. The bikeshare service would cover a 3 km radius around the station, with pods at four locations:

ＪＲ大宮駅西口自転車駐車場（大宮区桜木町）
三橋総合公園（西区三橋）
大宮盆栽美術館（北区土呂町）
ＪＲ与野本町駅西口（中央区本町東）

All except for the first one will be open 24 hours, and users can return their bikes to any station. The city hopes to expand the service to a total of 20 pods by end of July. Users register online or at the designated in-person counters, using their Suica or other IC farecard as their member ID.


----------



## quashlo

*Keiō announces development plans for Chōfu Station*

Official Keiō press release:
http://www.keio.co.jp/news/backnumber/news_release2013/nr130523_chofu-kaihatsu.pdf

Some details regarding Keiō Corporation’s development plans for the Chōfu Station site have been released now that the tracks and station have been undergrounded. In addition to a large station plaza, there will be three development sites proposed for mixed-use development, to be completed by 2017. Groundbreaking will be in 2015, following completion of the grade-separation project in FY2015.



Code:


                           Parcel A  Parcel B  Parcel C
                           ========  ========  ========
Parcel size (sq m)           4,000     1,700     6,200
Building height (stories)      6         4         5 (+2 underground)
Building GFA (sq m)         19,000     6,000    24,000

So, nothing ridiculously huge, but still quite a bit of development they are squeezing in. Parcels A and B are particularly interesting as they are above the Keiō Line and are quite narrow as a result.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōbu 60000 series makes press debut*

Some pics from the press event held at Nanakōdai Yard on 2013.05.10:
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

Lined up with the current workhorse of the Tōbu Noda Line, the 8000 series. Some 10000 series units are also being deployed onto the line, so the Noda Line fleet will be a fairly eclectic mix for the time being.










The livery is described as Tōbu Group’s corporate color—“future blue”—with “bright green” highlights.










Interior lighting is LED. This will be the first train series on the Noda Line to feature LCDs for passenger information, and will be Tōbu’s first train with on-board Wi-Fi for passenger use.










The series is based off the 50000 series, but with minor changes, such as parts of the bogies being converted from a pressed design to a welded design. The car ends have also been slightly changed, with the 60000 series featuring a wood laminate instead of white paneling. Four out of the six cars in each formation have wheelchair spaces, and the glass doors between cars feature floral patterns drawing from the eight cities along the line.










Bogies are Nippon Steel & Sumitomo Metal Corporation (新日鐵住金)—formerly Sumitomo Metal (住友金属)—SS181M (for powered cars) and SS181T (for trailer cars) models. Compared to the SS167 / SS067 models used on the 50000 series, these are a welded design instead of a pressed design.










Another change from the 50000 series, the dashboard area has been redesigned into a two-LCD layout. Usually, the center screen shows the speedometer and related information while the right screen shows the train information (doors open, etc.), but the 60000 series has a backup function that allows the second screen to take over should the first fail.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to accelerate platform door installations on Yamanote Line
山手線23駅、ホームドア整備前倒し　ＪＲ東日本
転落事故を防止*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASDD11007_R10C13A5TJC000/

JR East will invest approx. ¥4 billion in FY2013 to install platform doors at a total of 7 stations on the Yamanote Line, continuing the rollout of platform doors on the line that began in FY2010. With the accelerated implementation, platform doors will be completed at 23 stations on the Yamanote Line (i.e., all stations on the line except for six stations where doors will be installed in conjunction with major upgrades to station infrastructure and layout) by FY2015—two years earlier than originally envisioned.

In particular, platform doors entered service at Ōtsuka Station in April of 2013, and the railway will now install doors at seven stations this year, followed by another seven planned for FY2014.

Doors in service at Ōtsuka Station on the first day (2013.04.20):


----------



## quashlo

*Ekinaka facilities to debut at Jinbōchō, Hibiya Stations on Toei Subway
都営も「駅ナカ」　神保町・日比谷１５年度末めど*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/national/news/CK2013050902000101.html

Following Tōkyō Metro and many other railways, the Toei Subway will finally join the _ekinaka_ (station retail) bandwagon by constructing new retail facilities at Jinbōchō and Hibiya Stations by FY2015 close. These will be the Toei Subway’s first real _ekinaka_ facilities.

Jinbōchō Station is served by two Toei Subway lines and one Tōkyō Metro line, with the Toei station boasting the highest average daily entries and exits (250,000) of any of Toei’s 106 stations. Hibiya Station, meanwhile, is a major transfer station with 72,000 daily entries and exits. The Tōkyō Metropolitan Transportation Bureau is envisioning specialty retail tenants such as fashion houses, convenience stores, pharmacies, and cafes, with five to six shops in a single, concentrated location at each station along underground passages, operated under a single mall brand. The work will be done in conjunction with major upgrades such as barrier-free improvements, but the Transportation Bureau believes the numbers will still pencil out regardless. Design will begin this fiscal year, with groundbreaking in FY2014.


----------



## quashlo

*Ginza Line 1000 series train wins 2013 Blue Ribbon Award*

Official Tōkyō Metro press release:
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2013/pdf/metroNews20130528_b1033.pdf

This marks the first time that a “subway” train has been awarded the prize in the 55-year history of the Blue Ribbon Award, which is administered by the Japan Railfan Club (鉄道友の会). The steerable bogies that reduce vibration and noise on curves, energy-efficient permanent magnet synchronous motors (PSMSs), extensive use of LEDs for external and interior lighting, and a unique exterior that draws from the original 1000 series trains used during the Ginza Line’s opening helped earn the award. A total of 12 sets will be in service by the end of this FY, with all 38 sets on the line replaced with new 1000 series sets by FY2016.


----------



## hakubi

quashlo said:


> Yeah, I will post a full report in the Japan Forum and crosspost any transit-related stuff here.


Will that be in Asian Skyscraper Forums > East Asia > Japan Forum? SSC is enormous, I can't find anything :lol:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

It looks like the Tōbu 60000 train is a really light, airy and modern commuter train, something the US could dream about for some time. I'd like to see similar subway trains like that too in other countries so that commuter experiences can be improved significantly, and it will entice even more people to ride trains. Question, though: will that new trainset series be operating on any of Tokyo's subway lines in the process, or will it be interlined with other train lines in the long-run?


----------



## quashlo

No, there will be no interlining. In fact, the caption for the last photo from the original blog remarks that the dashboard is relatively "clean" because there's no need for additional signalling systems or other equipment for through-service, as the Noda Line is an isolated line.



hakubi said:


> Will that be in Asian Skyscraper Forums > East Asia > Japan Forum? SSC is enormous, I can't find anything :lol:


Yes, that's the one. Same forum as the 2011 trip report in my sig.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Question, though: will that new trainset series be operating on any of Tokyo's subway lines in the process, or will it be interlined with other train lines in the long-run?


They are Hitachi's A-train design, and are basically an update of the Tobu 50000 series, the various versions of which you can see on interline trains on the Toyoko/Fukutoshin/Yurakucho/Den'en Toshi/Hanzomon Lines.


----------



## Whiten5arc

Some Youtube videos of testing…


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^ This?


----------



## quashlo

*New observation deck and connecting skybridge at Himeji Station to open on 2013.06.15
姫路城眺望デッキ１５日オープン*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/hyogo/news/20130606-OYT8T00023.htm

Didn’t know this was so close to opening, but the new observation deck (13.7 m tall, 20.5 m wide, 24 m deep) at the north side of JR Himeji Station, offering views to Himeji Castle, will open on 2013.06.15, along with a connecting skybridge (114 m long, 5 m wide) from the station and observation deck to San’yō Himeji Station on the San’yō Electric Railway, located across the street, will open on 2013.06.15.

Specifically, the observation deck ties into 2F of the new “piole Himeji” station tenant building at the JR station that opened recently, while the connecting skybridge ties into the “Caspa” multi-use facility at San’yō Himeji Station.










Another picture from here:










The exterior illumination scheme on the JR station:


----------



## quashlo

*Nishiyama–Tennōzan Station to open on 2013.12.21
大山崎－長岡天神間の阪急新駅　西山天王山駅は１２月２１日に開業　京都*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/130606/kyt13060602030004-n1.htm

Official Hankyū press release:
http://holdings.hankyu-hanshin.co.jp/ir/data/ER201306051N2.pdf

This is the new ¥2 billion station under construction by Hankyū Corporation and Nagaoka-kyō City on the Hankyū Kyōto Line between Ōyamazaki and Nagaoka Tenjin in Tomooka, Nagaoka-kyō City. This will be a ground-level station, two (side) platforms and two tracks. Work has been ongoing since March 2011. The Nagaoka-kyō Interchange of the Kyōto Jūkan Expressway (京都縦貫自動車道) will be located in the vicinity of the station site, and the new station will be connected at the East Exit station plaza to a new terminal for highway express coaches. The station will actually be located underneath a viaduct on the Kyōto Jūkan Expressway, and will be provide barrier-free access, along with environmentally-friendly design measures such as LED lighting, escalator sleep mode, heat pump electric water heaters, and regenerative elevators. The station will also include a park-and-ride facility with a high-speed battery recharger for electric vehicales. Daily ridership is forecasted at 7,900 passengers.

As mentioned previously, they will also rename four stations on their network (Kōbe Sannomiya, Hattori Tenjin, Nakayama Kannnon, and Matsuo Taisha) to make the system easier to comprehend for tourists and institute station numbering (“HK” letter code) for the benefit of foreigners.

Renders and sketches from the press release:

Interior:










Elevator tower connecting to the highway express coach terminal:










East Exit station plaza:










Exterior:



















West Exit station plaza:


----------



## quashlo

*Hankyū converts stations and tunnels between Saiin and Kawaramachi to LED lighting
駅とトンネルＬＥＤ化　阪急・西院―河原町 印刷用画面を開く*
http://www.kyoto-np.co.jp/economy/article/20130606000024

Hankyū has converted tunnel and station lighting on the underground segment of the Kyōto Line in central Kyōto City between Saiin and Kawaramachi to LED lighting and introduced automated lighting control systems that adapt based on time of day or the level of passenger crowding on station platforms. The ¥278 million effort was selected as a model project by the Ministry of the Environment for FY2011-12, and is expected to cut electricity consumption and carbon dioxide emissions by about 22% compared to 1990 levels.

Specifically, the project cover Shijō Kawaramachi Station, underground passages between Karasuma and Kawaramachi Stations, and the tunnel(s) between Saiin and Kawaramachi. Lighting units and signage / advertisement board sat 4,261 locations were converted to LED lighting. Hankyū already introduced LED lighting at 7 of its stations, including Katsura and Jūsō, but this is the first time they launched a lighting control system that adapts to platform crowding.


----------



## quashlo

*Sendai Airport Transit records all-time ridership high
復興需要　翼から追い風　仙台空港鉄道１２年度　利用客最多*
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2013/06/20130606t12039.htm

Good news for Sendai Airport Transit (Sendai Airport Access Railway), which recorded a 64.7% year-over-year increase in ridershup for FY2012 to 2,622,104, the highest ridership for the line since it opened at the close of FY2006. Specifically, entries and exits at the three stations between Natori and Sendai Airport were as follows:

Sendai Airport: 1,352,390 (87.2% increase)
Mori Sekinoshita: 1,001,080 (44.7% increase)
Mitazono: 268,634 (51.5% increase)

The return of demand post-earthquake and tsunami, combined with growing airport numbers (2,699,082 passengers, a 46.2% increase), contributed to the ridership growth, together with residential development at Mori Sekinoshita and Mitazono as a result of new demand for homes further inland from the coast following the tsunami. Miyagi Prefecture expects the growth trend to continue, particularly with new LCC air routes serving Sendai Airport debuting in FY2013, including a KIX route operated by Peach Aviation and CTS and FUK routes operated by Skymark launching in April. An international service to HNL will also launch on July 26, while a prefectural social welfare and educational facility also opened near Mitazono Station in April.


----------



## quashlo

*Shinoro Station to be elevated
札幌・篠路駅を高架化　市とＪＲ北海道、１８年度にも着工*
http://www.hokkaido-np.co.jp/news/economic/471766.html

Sapporo City and JR Hokkaidō have finalized plans to elevate the JR Sasshō Line (Gakuen Toshi Line) at Shinoro Station (Shinoro 4-7, Kita Ward, Sapporo City). The project will elevate about 1 km at and surrounding the station, breaking ground in FY2018 with an opening in FY2025. In conjunction with the project, the city is planning a land readjustment project for 5 ha on the east side of the station to create a plaza and other parcels. Total project cost is expected to be between ¥10 billion and ¥15 billion.

There has been strong local advocacy in the Shinoro district for elevating the station, as the ground-level tracks of the Sasshō Line currently separate the area in two.

Grade crossing near Shinoro Sation:


----------



## 00Zy99

k.k.jetcar said:


> ^^ This?


Japan prepares to...










Take the A Train.







:lol:

By the way, how did Whiten5arc just post if he's banned?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Didn’t know this was so close to opening, but the new observation deck (13.7 m tall, 20.5 m wide, 24 m deep) at the north side of JR Himeji Station, offering views to Himeji Castle, will open on 2013.06.15, along with a connecting skybridge (114 m long, 5 m wide) from the station and observation deck to San’yō Himeji Station on the San’yō Electric Railway, located across the street, will open on 2013.06.15.


I was at Himeji about two months ago, there was still considerable construction going on in the station forecourt area. I didn't notice the skybridge, but its opening will certainly be welcomed. Currently pedestrians must traverse a busy station front road and bus lane(s) to get to the Sanyo building as well as the shopping district fronting Himeji Castle. I reckon a similar effect to the skybridge opened in front of JR Hakata Station, which goes over the busy entrance to a bus terminal.


----------



## quashlo

*Okinawa Prefecture announces results of rail feasibility study
県調査の鉄軌道ルート、３案提示*
http://article.okinawatimes.co.jp/article/2013-06-07_50174

Okinawa Prefecture announced the results of the ¥46 million feasibility study for a new 69 km rail line running the length of the Okinawa Island from Nago to Naha Airport. The line would serve 13 “hub” stations, with an estimated construction cost of ¥560 billion. This represents the first time the Prefectural Government has indicated a specific alignment plan. The feasibility study also concluded that the line could generate operational profits if the public sector is responsible for the infrastructure and a private sector operator focused solely on operating the line.

From Naha Airport, it would be about 24 minutes to Okinawa City and 58 minutes to Nago City. Three potential routes are under consideration between Naha Airport and Futenma:

Route A via Naha (hubs at the Okinawa Prefectural Offices and the 那覇新都心 area (Omoromachi)) and Urasoe City
Route B via the western coast of the island
Route C (similar to Route A, with a slightly different alignment between Omoromachi and Futenma)










If the plans are realized, it would be about 10-15 years before construction start and about 10 years for construction, meaning the earliest the line could open would be around 2033.

The plan hinges on the return of Futenma Air Base to Japanese control, allowing for the creation of a north-south transportation grid and alleviate the current poor connectivity caused by the base. Surface light rail would be introduced at major rail stations, combining with buses to create a comprehensive transit network.

In order to avoid large-scale land acquisition through already urbanized districts, the plan also considers constructing viaducts above existing National Route roadways or tunneling underground. About 71% of the alignment would be in tunnels, with 16% on viaduct.

Technology choice would be small-profile linear motor cars with a top speed of 100 km/h, with a maximum train formation of 4 cars for future-proofing. Estimated daily ridership, including both general passengers and tourists, is estimated at 32,000 to 43,000. The line would result in an annual operating deficit of ¥870 million at the lower threshold and an annual operating surplus of ¥980 million at the higher threshold. Even if the private sector operator was also charged with purchasing and owning the rolling stock, the line would still generate annual operating profits as long as ridership was around 40,000 passengers daily.

The plan also considers prioritizing the segment between Naha and central Okinawa Island, which has a high population density.


----------



## quashlo

*New trains coming to Hankyū Kōbe / Takarazuka Lines, Kyōto Line*
http://holdings.hankyu-hanshin.co.jp/ir/data/ER201306061N1.pdf

Hankyū has announced that it will introduce a new series of rolling stock across all three main lines of its network, dubbed the 1000 series for the Kōbe Line and Takarazuka Line and the 1300 series for the Kyōto Line. The new trains will enter revenue service as early as this fall, carrying a slew of improvements to reduce noise and improve energy efficiency (50% less electricity consumption compared to older existing trains and 20% less compared to the previous 9000 / 9300 series trains). The trains also feature strengthened ends to improve safety, larger partitions and new poles for standees, as well as larger wheelchair spaces and passenger information displays. The livery and interior color schemes (maroon and ivory paint scheme, wood laminate and golden olive seat fabric) will remain the same, however.

The trains will be manufactured by Hitachi.

What’s a bit confusing is that the render shown in the press release is for an all-longitudinal seating design like that already in use on the Kōbe Line and Takarazuka Line. The previous series for the Kyōto Line, the 9300 series, is mostly a transverse design, however, but given the render and the car capacity numbers provided (130 pax/car for the 1000 series and 133 pax/car for the 1300 series), it _seems_, at least on the surface, that the 1300 series could be an all-longitudinal design.

Another article seems to indicate that Tōshiba will be supplying the propulsion systems and other electrical equipment for the new series, including passenger information displays and permanent magnet synchronous motors (PMSMs).


----------



## quashlo

Missed this while I was gone, but Saikyō Line E233 series also began testing on the Rinkai Line.

Videos on the first day of testing (2013.05.13):


----------



## quashlo

*Kumamoto City trams to introduce IC card in FY2014
熊本市電:来年度からＩＣカード導入　ＳｕｉｃａやＳＵＧＯＣＡ相互利用も*
http://mainichi.jp/area/kumamoto/news/20130605ddlk43020442000c.html

With the replacement cycle for the reader units for the current magnetic prepaid card system (TO-Kuma Card) looming, the Kumamoto City tram network will introduce a new IC farecard system next fiscal year that will be compatible with JR cards (Suica and SUGOCA). A total of ¥158.36 million was earmarked for the project in the city’s FY2013 general budget. The system will require installing reader and charger (top-up) units on the 44 cars I nthe fleet, as well as development of information systems to calculate and manage fares. A third of the cost will be covered by funding from the national government. The city plans to have charger units at convenience stores and other locations, and the card will also come with e-money functionality.

Good news for Kumamoto… Kagoshima has had an IC card system for a while, although there hasn’t been any movement on making theirs interoperable with JR cards.


----------



## quashlo

*SAPICA coming to Sapporo trams and buses June 22
サピカ　２２日から市電、バスでも　「利用を」大通で呼びかけ*
http://www.hokkaido-np.co.jp/news/sapporo/473729.html

Too bad I was a little too early for this rollout, but starting 2013.06.22, SAPICA will expand coverage to Sapporo’s tram line and three major bus operators: Hokkaidō Chūō Bus (HQ: Otaru), JR Hokkaidō Bus (HQ: Sapporo), and Jōtetsu (HQ: Sapporo). The bus coverage will comprise routes within Sapporo City, as well as a portion of routes running between Sapporo and other cities. Similar to existing SAPICA service on the Sapporo Municipal Subway, passengers will accrue points at a rate of 10% of the paid fare.

Of course, the next big step will be to get it hooked into Kitaca and the nine other nationwide cards.


----------



## quashlo

*Station names for Sendai Subway Tōzai Line to be finalized by year’s end
仙台市交通局、東西線の駅名検討委を設置…年内に正式決定へ*
http://response.jp/article/2013/06/15/200127.html

The first meeting of the working group tasked with deciding on the station names was held on 2013.06.14.

The current provisional station names are as follows:

動物公園 (Dōbutsu Kōen)
青葉山 (Aoba-yama)
川内 (Kawauchi)
国際センター (Kokusai Center)
西公園 (Nishi-Kōen)
一番町 (Ichibanchō)
仙台 (Sendai)
新寺 (Shintera)
連坊 (Renbō)
薬師堂 (Yakushidō)
卸町 (Oroshimachi)
六丁の目 (Rokuchō no Me)
荒井 (Arai)

Naming conventions will be established in July, followed by a public submission period in July / August. The submitted names will be revaluated in October, with a final committee recommendation to be made in November. The city will then make the final decision in December.


----------



## quashlo

*Redevelopment plans for Yumegaoka Station get rolling 
移りゆく街　ゆめが丘駅周辺、再開発へ　１９年度完成目指し、横浜市と相鉄ＨＤ*
http://mainichi.jp/area/kanagawa/news/20130617ddlk14020096000c.html

Yokohama City and Sōtetsu Holdings will get the ball rolling on large-scale redevelopment plans for Yumegaoka Station (Izumi Ward, Yokohama City) on the Sōtetsu Izumino Line. The plans call for investing ¥11 billion towards preparing new land for development and luring retail facilities and other tenants, with a targeted completion date of FY2019. It’s hoped that the fast-approaching launch of Sōtetsu through-services with JR and Tōkyū in 2018 and 2019 and the associated improvements to access to central Tōkyō will help jump-start residential development in the area.

Residential neighborhoods along the Izumino Line were developed back in the 60s and 70s, and now face issues such as population aging, with ridership on the rail line decreasing. Daily entries and exits at Yumegaoka Station are a mere 2,200 passengers, the lowest of any Sōtetsu station and a far cry from the average of 49,400 passengers across all stations in the Sōtetsu network. The plans will target 24 ha of land, taking advantage of the proximity of Shimo-Iida Station on the Yokohama Municipal Subway Blue Line and good road access via Loop Route 4.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to launch iPad-based sign language service for hearing-impaired passengers
ＪＲ駅でｉＰａｄ手話通訳　乗客を遠隔でご案内*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/news/130617/trd13061718010015-n1.htm










On 2013.06.17, JR East launched an iPad-based sign language service at information counters at seven stations in central Tōkyō, including Tōkyō, Ueno, and Shinagawa. When hearing-impaired passengers approach the information counter, station staff connect the passengers with sign language call centers using iPad units. The call center then acts as a third-party translation service to answer the passengers’ questions.

The trial service will last until March of next year and will be provided at 12 locations total across the seven stations, from 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM. The railway will use a similar system to provide translation services in English, Chinese, and Korean for foreign tourists.

This is a great idea, and good to see JR East (and Tōkyō Metro) pioneering ahead with this unique application of tablet computers.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōbu 60000 series debuts in revenue service
新車両６００００系デビュー　東武野田線*
http://www.chibanippo.co.jp/c/news/local/142262

First day of service was 2013.06.15, with a ceremony held at Kashiwa Station.

Clips from the first day:

First, a general overview:






LCD and running sounds (Kashiwa – Shin-Kashiwa):






View inside and running sounds (Takayanagi – Mutsumi):


----------



## quashlo

*Shibuya Station redevelopment secures urban planning approvals*

Press releases:
JR East: http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2013/20130614.pdf
Tōkyō Metro: http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2013/pdf/metroNews20130617_s1348.pdf
Tōkyū Corporation: http://www.tokyu.co.jp/contents_index/guide/pdf/130617-all.pdf

To recap, the centerpiece of the redevelopment is a 270,000 sq m mixed-use commercial project atop Shibuya Station (15,300 sq m parcel size), consisting of the following three buildings on the so-called “Station Block” (駅街区):

East Tower: 230 m (B7F to 46F), completion 2020
Central Tower: 61 m (B2F to 10F), completion 2027
West Tower: 76 m (B5F to 13F), completion 2027

Construction will take place between FY2013 and FY2027. Design will be by a joint entity consisting of Nikken Sekkei (日建設計), Tōkyū Architects & Engineers (東急設計コンサルタント), JR East Design Corporation (ジェイアール東日本建築設計事務所), and Metro Development (メトロ開発). Design architects are Nikken Sekkei, Kengo Kuma and Associates (隈研吾建築都市設計事務所), and SANAA (ＳＡＮＡＡ事務所).

In addition, two other redevelopment projects surrounding the station being lead by Tōkyū Corporation and its real estate arm, Tōkyū Land Corporation, also secured urban planning approvals:

*Dōgenzaka Block (道玄坂街区)*
Lot size: 3,330 sq m
GFA: 59,000 sq m
120 m (B5F to 17F)
Basic design: Nikken Sekkei
Design architect: Tezuka Architects (手塚建築研究所)
Construction: FY2015-2018
Opening: FY2018

*South Block (南街区)*
Lot size: 7,100 sq m
GFA: 117,500 sq m
180 m (B5F to 33F)
Basic design: Tōkyū Architects & Engineers
Design architect: Kazuhiro Kojima + Kazuko Akamatsu / Coelacanth and Associates (小嶋一浩＋赤松佳珠子／シーラカンスアンドアソシエイツ)
Construction: FY2013-2017
Opening: FY2017

There’s an FNN video report here:
http://www.fnn-news.com/news/headlines/articles/CONN00248188.html

Some images were already posted here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99493529&postcount=4537

… But here’s some additional renders / sketches:


----------



## starrwulfe

k.k.jetcar said:


> I don't know where that 800 yen figure comes from. The original Mainichi article states the new service will have the same fare (400 yen) as the existing "midnight 25"yakan bus early AM bus services. The regular fare for Toei bus is 200 yen flat.
> 
> That said, I would just walk to Shibuya.
> 
> http://www.kotsu.metro.tokyo.jp/bus/fare/index.html


???
Umm... a taxi at the same time of night is just under ¥1000. I know because I do it at least once a month here.

And last month I walked it. It only took 40 minutes and I was walking really slowly. (I was a tad inebriated)

I'd ride the bus for ¥400 but anything after that and I'd just take a taxi. Also they need to add Saturday service too. This is a no-brainer.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> ...and now face issues such as population aging, with ridership on the rail line decreasing. Daily entries and exits at Yumegaoka Station are a mere 2,200 passengers, the lowest of any Sōtetsu station and a far cry from the average of 49,400 passengers across all stations in the Sōtetsu network.


Of course it's full of old people- look at the picture- it's farmland! Basically, in Japan if you see rice fields= old people live nearby. If you build high density housing like condominiums and apartments, you will get a more desirable demographic, at least from the ridership perspective.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

starrwulfe said:


> ???
> Umm... a taxi at the same time of night is just under ¥1000. I know because I do it at least once a month here.
> 
> And last month I walked it. It only took 40 minutes and I was walking really slowly. (I was a tad inebriated)
> 
> I'd ride the bus for ¥400 but anything after that and I'd just take a taxi. Also they need to add Saturday service too. This is a no-brainer.


I like to get the fresh air after being holed in a tobacco-filled gas chamber for hours Anyway, I like the atmosphere of the big city in the wee hours. Walking is best way to feel it.


----------



## Woonsocket54

It looks like if there are at least 3 of you, the taxi is cheaper. Also, the overnight bus runs only once every hour (assuming translation was correct). These buses are going to be empty.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

It makes you wonder why there is suddenly talk of these bus services. There has always been late night bar and club hopping going on, and services (such as capsule hotels, and more recently, 24 hour family restaurants and internet cafes) that help those that miss the last train home. Perhaps b/c of the Olympics bid, they had to throw this in to deflect any criticism of Tokyo "not being a 24 hour city" or other nonsense.


----------



## starrwulfe

k.k.jetcar said:


> It makes you wonder why there is suddenly talk of these bus services. There has always been late night bar and club hopping going on, and services (such as capsule hotels, and more recently, 24 hour family restaurants and internet cafes) that help those that miss the last train home. Perhaps b/c of the Olympics bid, they had to throw this in to deflect any criticism of Tokyo "not being a 24 hour city" or other nonsense.


Those buses won't be empty. Especially the 2-3am ones. For those that are alone it'll be a popular option for tourists and singles.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Some nicely produced time-lapse videos of regional transit systems in Japan.
Hiroden (Hiroshima):





Nishitetsu Bus (Fukuoka):


----------



## Northridge

I like that Green Mover tram from Hiroshima, but I can't help thinking about RATP when seeing it.


----------



## quashlo

*Press tour of E233-7000 series*

FNN news report (2013.06.12):






Some pictures from a press tour held by JR East at Kawagoe Car Center to unveil the new E233-7000 series for the Saikyō Line / Kawagoe Line. They will be introduced into revenue service starting 2013.06.30, replacing aging 205 series (former Yamanote Line sets). 

Some interesting things to note about this particular order… These will JR East’s first series to feature all-LED for interior lighting and the first of any E233 series to be equipped with automatic train control (ATC) or security cameras (following the apparently successful introduction onto the current 205 series sets several years ago to help prevent groping).
_Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/_

New and old. The 205 series were first used on the Saikyō Line starting in 1989, so they are well overdue for replacement considering JR East’s standard 20-year lifecycles for modern rolling stock.










Kuha E233-7001, a Car 10. Other than the coloring, the exterior is virtually identical to the E233-5000 series for the Keiyō Line.










The seat moquettes feature a new design not yet used on E233 series, although look quite similar to the E231 series moquettes for the Yamanote Line.



















Like the current 205 series trains, the Kawagoe end of Car 1 features four security cameras.










The lintel above each set of doors features the standard two LCD-screen display.










Formations are 10 cars in 6M4T. A total of 31 trains will be introduced, completely replacing the 205 series trains on the Saikyō Line / Kawagoe Line by the end of this fiscal year. In addition to these lines, the trains will also be through-servicing on the Rinkai Line. Thanks to the wide-body design of the E233 series (+15 cm), these trains officially have a “design” capacity of 1,564 passengers, a substantial improvement of 10% over the flat-side 205 series’ 1,424 passengers.


----------



## orulz

Saving 4 minutes for cutting just 200m says a lot about how outmoded the existing connection to Hiroshima Station is. Lots of stoplights, lots of turns, too many stops.

The route down Aioi Dori is also pretty outdated. Signal Priority would be good, it certainly doesn't feel like they have it today. 1 stop every 300m or so would be an improvement which would mean cutting about 3 stops somewhere between Genbaku Dome and Inarimachi. Oh, and damn those platforms are narrow! What are they, 2m wide? Yikes! Remove a traffic lane in each direction. Widen the platforms, and put some nice landscaping everywhere else.



quashlo said:


> *Hiroshima City committee recommends elevated option for Hiroden realignment
> 広電駅前大橋線は高架で一致*
> http://www.chugoku-np.co.jp/News/Tn201306180017.html
> 
> Good to see that this project hasn’t been stalled following the leadership changes at Hiroden… On 2013.06.17, the Hiroshima City working group tasked with redesigning the South Exit of JR Hiroshima Station recommended the elevated option for the proposed realignment of the Hiroden Main Line into the station—the so-called 駅前大橋線—marking a new milestone in progress since the plans first surfaced back in 1999.
> 
> Although both an elevated option and an underground option were feasible from an engineering perspective, the estimated cost for the elevated option is ¥13.5 billion, a substantial savings over the underground option (¥19.5 billion). The elevated option also offers the added benefits of improved convenience for passengers transferring to and from JR Hiroshima Station, which will be rebuilt with a new station tenant building and a second-floor elevated concourse and platform bridge.
> 
> Under the elevated option, the Hiroden tracks would begin rising after the main bridge south of the station (駅前大橋), connecting into 2F of the new station building. The realignment will reduce route length by about 200 m and shave about 4 minutes off the travel time.


----------



## quashlo

*Alstom, J-TREC agree to cooperate on LRT projects in Japan*

Official press release from J-TREC:
http://www.j-trec.co.jp/news/news_13/130619.pdf

Alstom and J-TREC (ex-Tōkyū Car Company) have signed an agreement to jointly evaluate the tramway market in Japan, focusing on existing tram systems and the potential for new lines. It appears the plan is to market localized versions of Alstom’s Citadis model to Japanese operators.

Interesting, although not necessarily surprising, as Tōkyū Car did not have much recent experience producing tram-type stock, although they had historically produced stock for Sapporo’s tram network and Hankai, in addition to tram-like systems like Enoden and Shizutetsu. And of course, JR East has no experience at all with tram systems. Looks like they intend to compete head-on against the current leaders in the Japanese railcar market in this sector, which include Kinki Sharyō, Alna Sharyō, and Niigata Transys.


----------



## quashlo

*Kansai-area shopping centers debut in succession near train stations
関西のショッピングセンター、「駅近」開業相次ぐ*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO56366490Z10C13A6LDA000/

A total of 12 new shopping centers will debut in the Kansai region in 2013—a substantial increase over the 5 that opened last year and the first time the number has reached double-digits in two years—but the interesting trend involves a shift in location from large suburban lots to urban parcels near rail stations, bolstered by the return of residents to the central cores of cities, as well as an increased share of consumers who travel to shopping centers by rail.

In the first half of the year, Grand Front Ōsaka (グランフロント大阪) opened in the Ume-Kita area on the north side of JR Ōsaka Station in April, while Aeon Mall Ōsaka Dome City (イオンモール大阪ドームシティ) opened adjacent to Kyōcera Dome in May, both with over 100 tenants and 30,000 to 40,000 sq m of leasable floor area.

Future prospects this autumn include Uny’s Apita Nishi-Yamato (アピタ西大和), with 25,000 sq m of leasable floor area (closest station will be Shizumi on the JR Wakayama Line). With the closure of Daimaru’s Nagata department store, Tōkyū Land is also taking over operation of Joy Plaza (ジョイプラザ), adjacent to Shin-Nagata Station on the JR Kōbe Line and Kōbe Municipal Subway Seishin–Yamate Line, hoping to open a new retail facility with Seiyū as anchor tenant. The acceleration in urban condominium construction is also enticing supermarkets to open new locations.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōyō Rapid Railway records all-time highs for FY2012
千葉県の東葉高速鉄道、開業以来最高の輸送人員を達成! 2012年度決算*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/06/19/078/

Chiba Prefecture’s Tōyō Rapid Railway recently released FY2012 financial results, and the biggest news is that they recorded all-time ridership highs. Annual ridership for FY2012 was 48,923,000, a 2.1% year-over-year increase. Average daily ridership comes out to 135,000—an increase of 3,000 passengers over the previous year.

On the revenue side, fare revenues increased 1.5% year-over-year to ¥14.488 billion, recovering completely from the effects of the earthquake and tsunami, and annual profits reached an all-time high of ¥5.050 billion, breaking ¥5 billion for the first time. Marketing efforts for the joint Tōyō – Tōkyō Metro Pass helped secure and expand non-commute ridership.

Cab view on the Tōyō Rapid Railway, Tōyō Katsutadai to Nishi-Funabashi:


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT to prioritize grade crossing locations
国交省 緊急対策踏切を絞込み/優先度に新たな観点/地域の実情踏まえ加速*
http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=14953

Currently, their method for identifying potential locations for grade crossing improvements is standardized nationwide, but they want to modify it to reflect local conditions in an effort to accelerate improvements. They will also expand the menu of potential improvements.

The last survey back in April 2007 identified 1,960 grade crossings across the country that needed immediate improvements, including 開かずの踏切 (grade crossings that stay closed for a cumulative total of 40 minutes or more during the peak hour), ボトルネック踏切 (bottleneck crossings with high crossing volumes of automobiles and pedestrians), and narrow crossings. There are dozens of grade crossing projects going on at the moment, but they are still concerned that they are not addressing the issues quickly enough, given that the ideal solution (grade separation) usually takes many, many years to completion. 

Crossings on school routes, for example, may not meet the established standards, but may still warrant improvements. These modifications to the assessment process will bring in new considerations to determine whether these crossings should actually belong on the list of locations needing immediate improvements. The potential menu of improvements will also be expanded, including crossing signals and potential use of existing passages within the paid areas of stations. Other measures will also look at crossing widening (i.e., widening the width of the crossing street), something that up until now has not been given as much weight as other measures.

Two hours (uncut) between 7:25 and 9:30 AM at the Higashi-Kitazawa #6 crossing in Shimo-Kitazawa, an開かずの踏切on the Odakyū Odawara Line. This crossing was eliminated a few months ago with the undergrounding of this segment of the line.


----------



## quashlo

*Miyazaki bus card to join nationwide IC card interoperability
全国の鉄道、バスをカバー　宮交バスカ相互利用へ*
http://www.the-miyanichi.co.jp/contents/index.php?itemid=54250&catid=74

As mentioned previously, Miyazaki Prefecture is now the only one of the seven prefectures in Kyūshū to not have any SUGOCA coverage. To help alleviate the issue and to increase transit convenience for locals and visitors, private bus operator Miyazaki Kōtsū has decided to join the nationwide IC card interoperability program. They already have their own IC card, busca (バスカ), so it won’t require a full rollout of a new IC card system. The details have yet to be sorted out with the MLIT and other stakeholders, but this is good news. 










A ride on Miyazaki’s version of the tourist shuttle bus. I strongly considered visiting Miyazaki my last trip, but the rail service is incredibly sparse.


----------



## quashlo

*Sendai Subway 1000 series last run on 2013.06.28
仙台市地下鉄南北線の車両改造が完了へ…1000系ラストランは6月28日*
http://response.jp/article/2013/06/20/200488.html

On 2013.06.20, the Sendai City Transportation Bureau announced that they have completed refurbishment of the Namboku Line 1000 series fleet, and that the last official “1000 series” set will make its final run later this month on 2013.06.28.

The 1000 series began operation with the opening of the Namboku Line in 1987, starting with 76 cars total (19 4-car sets), with an additional two sets two being added by 1996 to increase capacity and serve new extensions. Since 2003, the Bureau has been carrying out a rehab plan, including conversion from chopper controls to VVVF inverters, replacement of destination signs and passenger information displays to LED units, installation of AC units, and other measures. Sets have been rehabbed at the pace of several trains a year, and have designated “1000N series”, but work on the entire fleet has now been completed marking the official end of the “1000 series” designation. Of course, visually, there’s not really much difference.

Scenes from the Namboku Line:


----------



## quashlo

*Coordination with Asakusa Line bypass would reduce costs for Tsukuba Express extension
TX・都心直結線の新東京駅 同時着工なら費用圧縮*
http://ibarakinews.jp/news/news.php?f_jun=13716516047761

On 2013.06.19, it was revealed that a cost analysis by the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) indicates that coordination between the Tsukuba Express extension to Tōkyō Station and the new Asakusa Line bypass (i.e., Central Tōkyō Link 都心直通線) connecting Haneda and Narita Airports—by constructing the new platforms at Tōkyō Station (what they are calling “Shin-Tōkyō Station” 新東京駅) for both lines simultaneously at the same location—could keep station construction costs down to ¥180 billion, a savings of ¥20 billion to ¥90 billion when compared to constructing the two stations separately.

Specifically, constructing the TX and Central Tōkyō Link stations separately would cost anywhere from ¥200 billion to ¥270 billion, while simultaneous, coordinated construction would bring the costs down to ¥180 billion and the schedule down to 10 years, maximizing cost and schedule savings.

As we already know, the planned Tōkyō Station platforms for the Central Tōkyō Link will be located 40 m under Marunouchi Naka-dōri (丸の内仲通り), in close proximity to JR Tōkyō Station, the Tōkyō Metro Chiyoda Line’s Nijūbashi Station, and adjacent towers including the Marunouchi Building. The proposed location is the same place identified as the preferred location for the TX platforms.

The MLIT has estimated that a TX extension, with a station underneath Marunouchi Naka-dōri, would pencil out as long as daily ridership on the TX breaks 270,000 passengers (which it already has). Ibaraki and Chiba Prefectures are pushing for the proposal, but the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government has been more cautious.

This would not be a first for the area around Tōkyō Station... If I remember correctly, the infrastructure for the Toei Mita Line and Tōkyō Metro Chiyoda Line was similarly built simultaneously.

Mt. Fuji at sunset from TX Moriya Station:


----------



## orulz

That raises all sorts of questions in my mind.

Naka Dori is not that wide, perhaps 25m? Short of buying up some of the most expensive real estate in the world, that's all they will have to work with. I really wonder what sort of configuration they will end up with. Throw in the TX and this is shaping up to be a complicated station, at least a double decker configuration. If the Asakusa line bypass will need more than a single island platform it could be bigger still since this could grow into a three-level behemoth. Who would get "top billing" closest to the surface, TX or Asakusa Bypass? Any possibility of further south extention of TX? Is there any logical destination through connection? (Rinkai? Tokyu Ikegami?)


----------



## bill937ca

orulz said:


> That raises all sorts of questions in my mind.
> 
> Is there any logical destination through connection? (Rinkai? Tokyu Ikegami?)


Tokyu Ikegami operates with 18m 3 door stock in 3 car trains and has numerous grade crossings at stations.


----------



## 00Zy99

Speaking of Rinkai, why not connect TX into the proposed Tokyo Freight Terminal-Haneda line?

Have the portal be somewhere around Tamachi, and connect the tracks into the Northern yard leads, the ones next to the Shinkansen. (do those tracks actually connect to anything, or do they just peter out?)

Combining this with the Keihin Rinkai project to Yokohama and the Tokyo Rinkai-Keiyo-Sobu connector, you can have a balanced service with two northern termini and two southern termini.

btw-has anyone heard anything about the Keio Sagamihara Line extension?

Is it to be surface or what?


----------



## orulz

bill937ca said:


> Tokyu Ikegami operates with 18m 3 door stock in 3 car trains and has numerous grade crossings at stations.


Guess that one's out! Lol.
The Oimachi line would be a better match from that perspective, but at any rate, almost certainly there is not enough demand for a southward TX extension. Not for now anyway.

However with the Chuo Shinkansen planned to terminate at Shinagawa, perhaps extensions such as the TX would begin to make sense, at least as far as Shinagawa. Or perhaps even through-running for the Tohoku and Tokaido Shinkansen, so passengers coming from Tohoku, Nagano(Hokuriku), or Joetsu Shinkansen can gain a transfer directly to the Chuo Shinkansen.


----------



## quashlo

orulz said:


> If the Asakusa line bypass will need more than a single island platform it could be bigger still since this could grow into a three-level behemoth.


It would appear that they are only looking at a single island platform. Given that they are only aiming for 10 tph peak on the bypass, this will probably be sufficient, if maybe not 100% ideal.









_Source_

The study mentioned in the article doesn't appear to be have been published online (at least not yet), so I don't think we have any more details about their assumptions regarding the combined station. Based on ridership, I think we can expect the TX station to serve more passengers, so it may make more sense to have the bypass at the lower platform level.

I think any further extensions of TX past Shin-Tōkyō are probably beyond "pie-in-the-sky" at the moment... If we ignore all that, though, I personally like the idea of bringing it west and having it tie into the proposed deep tunnels that would bring the Keiyō Line underneath central Tōkyō and connect into the Chūō Rapid Line at Mitaka. It creates a new regional cross-Tōkyō link that doesn't already exist (there's so many lines running north-south via the east side of the Yamanote Loop already, not to mention the Tōhoku Through Line) and it won't require much new construction.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West publishes details on Nara Line double-tracking*

A bit more news on this after JR West’s president announced the project at his June regular press conference:
http://www.westjr.co.jp/press/article/2013/06/page_3962.html

First, a bit of background… Ridership on the Nara Line in 1990 was a mere 20,900 boardings daily, but the number has now grown to almost twice (52,000 boardings), and three times what it was when JNR was dissolved and JR West formed, bolstered by gradual capacity and service improvements including the launch of rapid services, the opening of Rokujizō Station and JR Fujimori Station, partial double-tracking and establishment of the _Miyako-ji rapid_ service, and the addition of Tōfukuji Station as a rapid stop.










As part of the proposed conversion of 14.0 km of the line to new double-track, they will also be carrying out several other key improvements, including platform improvements at Kyōto and Rokujizō.

At Kyōto, they will widen Platforms 8 / 9 from the current 5.5 m to as much as 9.5 m and install new escalators in both directions and a stairwell connecting into the existing platform bridge / elevated concourse at the station, making it easier to change trains and alleviating platform congestion at the west end. Currently, there is no direct connection to the platform bridge, so it can take about 130 seconds for passengers to get from Platforms 8 / 9 to the platform bridge—this will now be reduced to half (70 seconds).










At Rokujizō, the current platforms are located on a curve, resulting in a large gap between the platform and the train floor and necessitating a sloped platform. The double-tracking will mean that they can now shift the platform west towards Kyōto, eliminating the slope and reducing the gap with the train floor.










In terms of other improvements, they will also modify the track layout at Tanakura Station to provide one through track and implement grade crossing safety improvements, specifically installing new 3D laser radar obstruction detection devices and new signaling systems that will modify the gate closure time based on the type of train (stopping or passing).


----------



## 00Zy99

Regarding the diagram, on the right we have regular Tokyo Station, followed by the Yokosuka line platforms, followed by the Marunouchi line, the deep Bypass route, and the Chiyoda line on the far left? 

Why are there so many tracks for the Chiyoda line? It looks like five there.

Wait a minute-that's the Chiyoda and Mita lines running parallel. Holy shit. Still doesn't explain the fifth track-space, though.


----------



## quashlo

"Arbitrary" empty space. As I said previously, the Mita Line and Chiyoda Line were constructed simultaneously:

Chiyoda Line: Ōtemachi ‒ Kasumigaseki section opened 1971.03.20
Mita Line: Hibiya ‒ Sugamo section opened 1972.06.30

Part of the reason all those stations underneath Hibiya-dōri look so messy (Ōtemachi / Nijūbashi-mae / Hibiya) is probably because they had to shift the Chiyoda Line and Mita Line platforms to stay within the ROW underneath the street:










So it's likely just an arbitrary representation of the dead space between the Chiyoda Line tracks north of Nijūbashi-mae, where the northbound track has to shift east to create space for the Mita Line platforms at Ōtemachi.

Of course, these were constructed such a long time ago that there's nothing about it online, but I would be very surprised if this was not the case.


----------



## quashlo

*Astram Line extension will require steep grades
アストラム延伸は軌道急勾配*
http://www.chugoku-np.co.jp/News/Tn201306220033.html

Some additional details regarding the planned extension of the Astram Line from its current terminus at Kōiki Kōen-mae (広域公園前) (Asa Minami Ward, Hiroshima City) to JR Nishi-Hiroshima Station (西広島) (Nishi Ward, Hiroshima City) were revealed at an open Q&A session held during a general meeting of the City Council on 2013.06.21. There are three alignments are consideration, but all will pass through mountainous terrain, and the city’s Transportation Bureau has already consulted with the railcar manufacturer regarding track grades.

Potential extension options beyond JR Nishi-Hiroshima Station include the Industrial Center (商工センター) in Nishi Ward and Itsukaichi in Saeki Ward. According to the Transportation Bureau, all options would require steep grades if designed as straight-line alignments. Adding distance on these segments would reduce the grades, but also increase project cost.

Currently, the two steepest sections on the line are at 4.5% grade, including the section between Tomo (伴) and Chōrakuji (長楽寺). Expanding scope to all of Japan’s AGT systems, the Saitama New Shuttle has a location with 5.9% grade. Hiroshima City has consulted with the railcar manufacturer to determine if it’s possible to increase power and brake efficiency to allow the line to negotiate even steeper grades.










4x time lapse of the Astram Line (2013.06.06):






As for the New Shuttle, I suspect the steep grades are probably in / out of Ōmiya Station, where the line dives underneath the JR viaduct:


----------



## quashlo

*Nagoya City Council to study potential LRT between Nagoya Sakation and Sakae
名古屋市議会が路面電車導入検討へ*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/aichi/20130622/CK2013062202000044.html

At a Nagoya City Council Q&A session on 2013.06.21, the chief of the city’s Bureau of Housing and Urban Planning (住宅都市局) indicated that the city intends to evaluate the potential for introducing a modern, low-floor streetcar (i.e., LRT) as a possible means of strengthening connections between the Nagoya Station area and the Sakae district, taking advantage of the city’s wide streets (this connection is already provided on the subway by the Higashiyama Line).

Also mentioned separately in the same article, the city’s Transportation Bureau said that it will consider adding extending out the schedule for the last trains to provide more late-night service on some of its lines, including the Higashiyama Line. One of the council members had asked about extending service on the Higashiyama Line to 12:30 AM on high-ridership days (Friday and Saturday), citing efforts to initiate 24-hour service in Tōkyō. While the Transportation Bureau chief said a wholesale extension across the whole network would be difficult, a limited extension for certain days of the week and on certain lines may be possible.

Currently, the schedule is designed so that the last trains of the day reach their terminal by 12:30 AM. The last Higashiyama Line departures from Sakae are at 12:16 AM, bound for Iwatsuka (inbound) and Hoshigaoka (outbound).


----------



## quashlo

According to this article, JR East has indicated interest in becoming the private operator of Sendai Airport, which is scheduled to become the first airport in Japan with privatized operations (followed by the likes of Hiroshima, Takamatsu, and Shizuoka Airports). An interesting development, but they do have some stiff competition, including Mitsubishi Corporation (三菱商事) and Mitsui Fudōsan (三井不動産), as well as distribution firms and banks. Currently, JR East has a 5.04% share in the airport’s third-sector railway link, Sendai Airport Transit (仙台空港鉄道). As far as I can tell, this would be a first for JR East and the Japanese railway industry, if JR East is selected.


----------



## quashlo

*SAPICA now accepted on Sapporo trams, buses
札幌市電とバスもサピカで楽々　キタカも利用拡大*
http://www.hokkaido-np.co.jp/news/topic/475155.html

Coverage of the Sapporo Municipal Subway’s IC card system, SAPICA, was expanded to Sapporo’s trams and buses starting yesterday (2013.06.22). Usage appeared to be good, especially given that passengers can now get the same discounts when transferring between the tram and subway enjoyed by passengers paying with cash. Kitaca and the other 9 card systems participating in the nationwide interoperability program can also now be used on Sapporo’s subways, trams, and buses, although this is only a one-way interoperability at the moment—SAPICA won’t be accepted outside of its “home territory”, and doesn’t have interoperability with Kitaca within Sapporo.


----------



## starrwulfe

Straightning the Mita/Chiyoda corridor out the is actually one of the first major projects that would start as quickly as possible if Toei and Tokyo Metro merged.


----------



## 00Zy99

starrwulfe said:


> Straightning the Mita/Chiyoda corridor out the is actually one of the first major projects that would start as quickly as possible if Toei and Tokyo Metro merged.


What would that entail?

Configuring for express/local?

skip-stop?


----------



## quashlo

I would be very surprised if they did anything... The setup currently, while not ideal, isn't really that bad either. The public passages underground are all interconnected, so there isn't even a need to allow Tōkyō Metro passengers access to Toei paid areas (or vice versa) like they did at Kōrakuen / Kasuga.


----------



## quashlo

*Kita-Kyūshū City announces plan for new soccer stadium at Kokura Station
小倉駅北に競技場建設表明、Ｊ２北九州新本拠地に*
http://kyushu.yomiuri.co.jp/news/national/20130625-OYS1T00713.htm

There were some mumblings about this previously, but this proposal finally has some steam behind it after the city formally expressed their intention to build a new 15,000-seat soccer stadium near the North Exit of Kokura Station, the city’s main train station, to serve as the home arena of the city’s J2 League franchise (Giravanz Kita-Kyūshū). Target completion date is FY2016. They originally envisioned a 20,000-seat stadium, with seats jutting out over the water, but they have since downsized the project to save on costs. Still, this should be a huge boon for Kokura Station, one of the most important stations in Fukuoka.


----------



## quashlo

*Public passage and elevated concourse at Hatsukaichi Station to be completed in 2016
廿日市駅自由通路が16年完成*
http://www.chugoku-np.co.jp/News/Tn201306250026.html

Hatsukaichi City will sign an MOU with JR West’s Hiroshima office to construct a north-south public passage at JR Hatsukaichi Station starting next fiscal year. Construction-level design will be finished before the end of this fiscal year, with completion in late March 2016. The 80 m long, 6 m wide public passage will span the San’yō Main Line tracks, and will come with accessibility improvements (an elevator at each end), plus restrooms at the north end. Project cost is approx. ¥631 million.

In conjunction with the new public passage, JR West will construct an elevated concourse at the station, requiring them to construct a temporary headhouse with faregates at the south side of the station while they work to build the new station building. The city will also fund approx. ¥700 million for these improvements.

The area around the station is experiencing a bit of a resurgence thanks to redevelopment, with construction already underway on a land readjustment project on 16.2 ha at the north side of the station to create a new residential neighborhood. The North Exit is planned to have a 3,300 sq m station plaza, including an accessible pick-up / drop-off zone and a bus terminal. Meanwhile, the city will also expand the existing station plaza at the South Exit to three times its current size, relocating the city-operated bike parking facility to a site formerly used as for auto parking. The North Exit and South Exit station plazas are scheduled for completion in FY2016.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East opens first IC card-only faregate array
ＩＣカード以外はお断り？　ＪＲ東、初の専用改札*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0625/TKY201306250019.html

In late May, JR East opened a new retail facility, nonowa Musashi Sakai, underneath the elevated Chūō Rapid Line viaduct just west of Musashi Sakai Station (Musashino City, Tōkyō Prefecture), but the interesting thing about this is that they installed their first complete set of IC card-only faregates. There’s plenty of individual faregates that accept only Suica at many stations in the network, but this is their first station entrance that will only accept IC cards. It’s a small array (only three faregates, plus a unit to add value to your IC card), but there are no TVMs and no station staff. Passengers with paper tickets or other fare media will not be able to use this entrance, and must detour about 150 m to the East Exit faregates.

An interesting development that I suspect we may see more of for secondary or redundant ticketing entrances, as there is probably a savings cost (simpler faregates with no moving parts and minimal maintenance needs, no TVMs, no staff, etc.).



















A tour of the station and new ticketing entrance, including an interview with the station chief:


----------



## quashlo

*Cabinet Office releases results of study on Okinawa heavy rail project
鉄軌道、全１５ルート 赤字　内閣府予測*
http://ryukyushimpo.jp/news/storyid-208596-storytopic-3.html

On 2013.06.25, the Cabinet Office released the results of a study of 15 potential routes for a heavy rail line along the north-south spine of Okinawa Island between Itoman and Nago. The study looked at both rail and exclusive-ROW LRT, but concluded that all potential routes would fail to generate operating profits on an annual basis, with the cumulative deficit 40 years after opening estimated at anywhere from ¥210 billion to ¥680 billion. The benefit-cost ratio would be between 0.4 and 0.5, well below the 1.0 threshold.

This is the second Cabinet Office study following the first one in FY2011. The new study looked at introduction of linear motor propulsion and value engineering of stations in an effort to keep costs down, but the study only showed b/c ratio improvements of 0.02 to 0.06.

Estimated construction costs are between ¥620 billion and ¥920 billion for heavy rail and ¥410 billion to ¥610 billion for LRT. At-grade, elevated, and underground segments were selected based on road traffic conditions, terrain, and geology. The main route would connect Itoman (糸満) and Nago (名護), with an alternate route along the western coast of the island from Ginowan (宜野湾) to Onna Village (恩納村) and three branches connecting to Motobu (本部), Nanjō (南城), Yaese (八重瀬), and Naha Airport (那覇空港). Between Itoman and Nago, there would be 30 stations for the heavy rail option and 41 stations for the LRT option.

In order to be financially viable, a heavy rail option would need to generate 2.0 to 4.5 times the forecasted ridership, while LRT would need to generate 1.7 to 3.2 times the forecasted ridership.

The Cabinet Office will continue studies for the project, looking at ways to further improve the b/c ratio and increase ridership, incorporating the effects of fare structure, operating schedule, bike and automobile parking facilities, and passenger information provision on ridership.










The results of this study appear to be at odds with the study done by Okinawa Prefecture, although the scope for this one is substantially larger, with three branch lines.


----------



## quashlo

*Kotoden Bus installs cycle-and-ride facilities at three bus stops in Takamatsu City
バス停３カ所に専用駐輪場　ことでんバス、乗り継ぎ促進へ　香川*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/130626/kgw13062602060001-n1.htm

In an effort to attract potential passengers away from private automobiles, Kotoden Bus has installed cycle-and-rides (the bicycle version of park-and-rides) at three bus stops in Takamatsu City, Kagawa Prefecture.

Takamatsu City established a new grant program for bus operators to support construction of bike parking, hoping to increase usage of bikes and public transit. Kotoden Bus filed an application and received about ¥700,000 for a 20-space facility at Sun Messe Kagawa (サンメッセ香川) (Hayashichō district 林町), an 8-space facility at Kirido (切戸) (Kawashima Honmachi district 川島本町), and a 9-space facility at Fuji Grand Sogawa (Sogawa Higashimachi district 十川東町). All three stops are in areas where the only public transit service is buses, but with sufficient ridership and space to accommodate bike parking.

Cab view on a Kotoden Bus route from Takamatsu Airport (高松空港) to Sanuki Kodomi no Kuni (さぬきこどもの国):


----------



## quashlo

One of the more interesting developments regarding the future of Seibu Railway… This article seems to indicate that JR East was considering supporting Seibu Holdings in an effort to fend off a buyout from American investment fund Cerberus. Apparently, the news was originally reported in the morning edition of the _Nikkei Shimbun_, although JR East was reported to have concluded that it’s legal advisors did not find a solid, logical reason to step in.


----------



## quashlo

*Urban planning approvals for Keiō grade-separation, quadruple-tracking in FY2013
13年度中に都計認可取得/笹塚-つつじヶ丘駅連立・複々線化事業*
http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=15374

A few more details regarding the proposed grade-separation and quad-tracking of 8.3 km of the Keiō Line between Sasazuka Station (specifically, 渋谷区笹塚１丁目) and Tsutsujigaoka Station (specifically, 調布市東つつじヶ丘２丁目). This will be a major undertaking, with the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government serving as lead for the grade-separation (elevation of 7.1 km of the existing line) and Keiō Corporation serving as lead on the quadruple-tracking (constructing new underground tracks on 8.3 km of the line). Both the TMG and Keiō are aiming to obtain urban planning approvals sometime this fiscal year, allowing them to begin land acquisition, with a target groundbreaking for the grade-separation work in FY2015. The quad-tracking work will consist of bored tunnels, and will require them to wait until completion of the elevation work, so groundbreaking could take place in FY2024 at the earliest.

The project will eliminate 25 grade crossings on the line and elevate 7 stations (Daitabashi, Meidai-mae, Shimo-Takaido, Sakurajōsui, Shimo-Kitazawa, Roka Kōen, and Chitose–Karasuyama), all located in Setagaya Ward. Shimo-Takaido and Roka Kōen will be side platform layout, while the remaining stations will be island platform layout. The line between Sasazuka and Hachiman’yama Stations would be replaced with a 10.5 m wide, 4.5 m to 14 m tall viaduct. Between Hachiman’yama and Senkawa, the tracks would be placed on a 9 m wide, 4.5 m tall embankment.

For the new underground tracks, the segment between Daitabashi and Sakurajōsui will be a single, double-track tunnel (10.5 m diameter), while Sakurajōsui to Senkawa will be twin single-track tunnels (6.5 m diameter each) in a stacked configuration. The tunnels will be anywhere from 6 m to 32.5 m underground. These sections will be bored with shield machines. The portal sections near Daitabashi and Tsutsujigaoka will be cut-and-cover, anywhere from 6 to 13 m wide and up to 12 m belowground. Sasazuka is currently elevated, so the segment between Sasazuka and Daitabashi will be a viaduct. Ventilation facilities will be constructed near Sakurajōsui, and will serve as the launching pit for the shield machines. Transformer stations are planned near Sakurajōsui and between Chitose–Karasuyama and Daitabashi.

According to the plan as evaluated in the environmental assessment, land acquisition would begin starting in FY2013, followed by construction of temporary tracks and the elevated viaduct starting FY2015. The outbound track would be completed in 4 years, the inbound track in 7 years. Grade-separation is expected to take 10 years total. Work on the new underground tracks would begin thereafter, with one year for land acquisition and groundbreaking starting in FY2024.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

quashlo said:


> *JR East opens first IC card-only faregate array
> ＩＣカード以外はお断り？　ＪＲ東、初の専用改札*
> http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0625/TKY201306250019.html
> 
> In late May, JR East opened a new retail facility, nonowa Musashi Sakai, underneath the elevated Chūō Rapid Line viaduct just west of Musashi Sakai Station (Musashino City, Tōkyō Prefecture), but the interesting thing about this is that they installed their first complete set of IC card-only faregates. There’s plenty of individual faregates that accept only Suica at many stations in the network, but this is their first station entrance that will only accept IC cards. It’s a small array (only three faregates, plus a unit to add value to your IC card), but there are no TVMs and no station staff. Passengers with paper tickets or other fare media will not be able to use this entrance, and must detour about 150 m to the East Exit faregates.
> 
> An interesting development that I suspect we may see more of for secondary or redundant ticketing entrances, as there is probably a savings cost (simpler faregates with no moving parts and minimal maintenance needs, no TVMs, no staff, etc.).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tour of the station and new ticketing entrance, including an interview with the station chief:


Now that should be considered with the busier train lines in Japan to lessen the hassles of commuting, especially those who want to save time walking to and from the train station. Not only it reduces the manpower of manually inspecting tickets at such turnstiles, but it also promotes using the IC cards even more to facilitate quicker entry and exit at a station, making commutes a breeze. Perhaps such technologies may still be far from reality here in the United States, but, with enough ridership, this system could be justified in small numbers.


----------



## Momo1435

quashlo said:


> *Urban planning approvals for Keiō grade-separation, quadruple-tracking in FY2013
> 13年度中に都計認可取得/笹塚-つつじヶ丘駅連立・複々線化事業*
> http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=15374


This is quite interesting since they will be using both a tunnel and elevated tracks to upgrade the line. I can't seem to recollect any other line where they done the same. It's especially great for the future commuters on the Express trains, the tunnel should give some serious time savings on this 8 km long part of the line.


----------



## asahi

^^ Great news! I used to live in Seijo, right between Keio Sengawa station and Odakyu Seijogakuenmae. I used to take Odakyu, even though it was much more crowded throughout the day, because it was much faster to Shinjuku than Keio. With the upcoming expansion, this should change.


----------



## quashlo

We could maybe consider it a preview of how to do the Chūō Main Line quadruple-tracking west of Mitaka to Tachikawa, if they ever decide to move forward with that. They just finished elevating the tracks, but they'd need to build new tunnels carrying the second pair of tracks for rapid trains. Then the locals can take over the elevated tracks.


----------



## Svartmetall

quashlo said:


> One of the more interesting developments regarding the future of Seibu Railway… This article seems to indicate that JR East was considering supporting Seibu Holdings in an effort to fend off a buyout from American investment fund Cerberus. Apparently, the news was originally reported in the morning edition of the _Nikkei Shimbun_, although JR East was reported to have concluded that it’s legal advisors did not find a solid, logical reason to step in.


Rather a strange proposal, though not an unlikable one given how Cerberus seems to be intent upon culling "unprofitable" services. 

Would it not be more logical, if JR East wanted to get involved, to simply buy up the railways that Seibu are talking about mothballing and running them all themselves or through a third-party company?


----------



## quashlo

The article is a bit ambiguous, but it would seem that JR's actual intention was to outbid Cerberus by offering to purchase shares at a higher price, fending off the buyout. 

Don't think JR East would be interested in one-off purchases for single lines... There's probably not much money to be made in small, mostly neighborhood-serving lines, even if some of them are already connected to their existing network. The value is in the entire Seibu rail network, plus the side businesses (Toshima-en Amusement Park, Seibu Prince Hotel, and the Seibu Lions).


----------



## quashlo

*Tōshiba receives order for electrical equipment for Rio de Janeiro suburban trains*
http://www.toshiba.co.jp/about/press/2013_06/pr2701.htm?from=RSS_PRESS&uid=20130627-2544e



> TOKYO—Toshiba Corporation (TOKYO:6502) today announced that it has received a major order from a consortium of China National Machinery Imp. & Exp. Corp. (CMC), a Chinese trading company, and Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd. (CRC), a Chinese rolling stock manufacturer, for trains operated in suburban Rio de Janeiro by Secretaria de Estado de Transportes (SETRANS), the Rio state transportation authority. The order covers propulsion systems, auxiliary power systems and a train monitoring systems for 60 train sets, a total of 240 cars, and has a value of about 6 billion yen.
> 
> Toshiba electrical equipment is already installed in 50 trains, a total of 200 cars, running on SETRANS's suburban Rio railway. Their proven performance and reliability is underlined by the new order, which covers drive systems integrating Toshiba's power saving VVVF inverter and traction motors, auxiliary power systems for in-car lighting and air-conditioning etc., and the train monitoring systems. The equipment will be delivered during the period September 2013 to December 2014.
> 
> The Brazilian government is preparing for the World Cup in 2014 and the Summer Olympics in 2016 by promoting a growth acceleration program that includes investments in developing natural resources, electricity generation and transmission, and upgrades of road and rail transportation. Modernization of railway networks is scheduled for big cities that will host the events, including as Sao Paulo and Rio de Janeiro, as a means to upgrade infrastructure and alleviate the chronic traffic jams that plague the cities. Under its growth acceleration program (PAC2) budgets the government will invest over US$26 billion in rail in the 4 years 2011-2014.
> 
> Toshiba positions Brazil, which is expected to see significant growth in coming years, as an important emerging market, and is proactively reinforcing its presence in the country across its business lines.
> 
> In recent years, Toshiba has won major orders for electrical equipment for rolling stock in Japan, the USA, Taiwan and other markets, and is now proactively promoting sales to enhance the business globally.


Japanese press release:
http://www.toshiba.co.jp/about/press/2013_06/pr_j2701.htm?from=RSS_PRESS&uid=20130627-2545


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi signs agreement with JR East to provide Suica usage stats for marketing
日立が「スイカ」履歴を元にマーケティング情報販売　ビッグデータ分析で*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/news/130627/biz13062716110018-n1.htm

On 2013.06.27, Hitachi announced that they will begin offering a service providing marketing information derived from Suica usage stats starting 2013.07.01. There are close to 43 million Suica cards in circulation, providing a wealth of potential information for marketers. The service will provide stats on gender and age demographics of station users, their purpose at the station and how much time they spend there, as well as time periods when transfers are being made. The data will be compiled and processed into monthly reports, which will then be offered for purchase to small retailers and restaurants around stations, as well as real estate firms.

JR East will be providing the data at a macroscopic level (no privacy concerns), and Hitachi will then use its data analysis software to analyze and compile the data. The minimum price for one year of data at 10 stations is ¥50,000.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East considering platform doors at Shin-Koiwa Station
新小岩駅:ＪＲ東、ホームドアを検討　飛び込み相次ぎ*
http://mainichi.jp/select/news/20130628k0000m040096000c.html

The latest development in this (I think I posted some news a while ago), but there was an unfortunate accident at 2:40 PM yesterday (2013.06.27) where a man in his 30s trying to jump in front of a Narita Airport-bound _Narita Express_ from Yokohama bumped into a woman in her 40s waiting on the platform, causing her to also come into contact with the train. The man died immediately, but the woman is still alive, with contusions on both her legs. A total of six trains, including 4 limited expresses, were canceled, and a total of 28 trains and 7,000 passengers were affected, with a maximum delay of about 50 minutes.

If you remember, there was a recent accident in July 2011 where a woman who jumped was struck and catapulted back onto the platform and into one of the platform convenience kiosks, injuring 4 other passengers. But according to JR East’s Chiba office, there have been a total of 13 “passenger-train contacts” (接触事故)—including this most recent one—since that particular accident. Katsushika Ward formally petitioned JR to install platform doors in July of last year, and JR East has said they are considering installation. Not sure if that is just lip service or not, but it seems like this would be a relatively good candidate for installation, as the rolling stock on the Sōbu Rapid Line is entirely uniform (E217 series). Apparently, since that particularly gruesome July 2011 accident, they’ve been deploying security guards on regular patrols and playing “healing music”.


----------



## mkill

It sounds to me as if JRs plan to invest in Seibu was a bit of a knee-jerk "defend Japanese railways against the evil foreign fund" reaction. Considering that Seibu is a major JR East competitor to their (second?) most valuable Line (Chuo Line) I'd rather have them independent, thank you very much.

Cerberus problem is that they think they can play the game as if this was a US company. Bring in high profile board members, announce to close down unprofitable business elements, stage an open takeover battle... You can do that in Japan, but it won't fly well with them. Now that they've thrown out the baby with the bath water it's too late. They'd have been much more successful if they had done the round to meet everyone involved (Seibu investors, board members, local governments, the MLIT ...) and brokered a deal behind closed doors that gives a few bits and pieces to everyone, as such things are done in Japan.

Well, maybe their intent was to show that US-style takeovers work in Japan.


----------



## quashlo

Well, I wouldn’t try to glean too much from an article consisting of a couple of paraphrased sentences... After all, JR East isn’t the only one interested:
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/06/28/seibu-tpg-idUSL3N0F40ZP20130628



> U.S. private equity firm TPG is interested in investing in Japan's Seibu Holdings by either buying a stake from top shareholder Cerberus Capital Management or by acquiring new shares, people with knowledge of the matter said.
> 
> TPG sees potential value in Seibu's businesses, which include its Prince Hotel chain in Japan, and held initial talks with Seibu management earlier this year, according to the sources, who asked not to be named.
> 
> ...


----------



## quashlo

*Nippon Sharyō begins work on SMART cars*
http://www.northbaybusinessjournal.com/58025/manufacturing-begins-on-smart-railcars/



> In what officials are calling a milestone, an Illinois factory configured to construct 12 railcars for the planned Sonoma Marian Area Rail Transit system officially opened its doors today, with the first set of railcars expected to arrive in the North Bay for testing by the third quarter of 2013.
> 
> The cars, to be manufactured in six two-car sets, will be built at a cost of $39.9 million, according to SMART. The factory, run by Sumitomo of America/Nippon Sharyo USA, is projected to create 250 direct jobs.
> 
> The factory will also construct 12 similar cars for Canadian rail agency Metrolinx, which paid SMART $750,000 to purchase those units through SMART’s order. SMART said that the winning bid was negotiated at a savings of $23 million below expected cost.
> 
> …


----------



## quashlo

*45 new platform door installations in FY2012*

The Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) released an update on the progress of platform door installations nationwide:
http://www.mlit.go.jp/report/press/tetsudo04_hh_000041.html

Currently, 564 stations nationwide are outfitted with platform door systems, with 45 new installations coming online in FY2012:



Code:


Operator        Line                 #  Stations
==============  ==================  ==  ========
JR East         Yamanote Line        2  Ōsaki, Ikebukuro
JR Central      Tōkaidō Shinkansen   2  Tōkyō, Shin-Ōsaka
Tōbu            Tōjō Line            1  Wakō-shi
Keiō            Keiō Line            4  Chōfu, Fuda, Kokuryō, Shinjuku
Odakyū          Odawara Line         1  Shinjuku
Sapporo Subway  Namboku Line        15  Asabu - Makomanai
Tōkyō Metro     Yūrakuchō Line       1  Ginza Itchōme
Toei Subway     Ōedo Line           19  Ryōgoku - Kasuga - Shinjuku Nishi-guchi, Hikarigaoka - Higashi-Nakano


----------



## quashlo

*City, private transit operators at odds over Kumamoto IC card project
市民の利便性確保を　熊本市のＩＣ乗車券で議論*
http://kumanichi.com/news/local/main/20130628008.shtml

At a meeting on 2013.06.28, the Kumamoto City Public Transit Council (熊本市公共交通協議会) discussed the proposed IC card system for Kumamoto City for the first time.

In particular, the city stated its interest in a system with mutual nationwide interoperability, and said that it plans to begin the bidding process to select a systems provider in mid-July. Five private transit operators running buses and trains in the city, however, said they are primarily interested in a regional-only system, with potential one-way nationwide interoperability for the convenience of tourists and others visiting the city. The private operators stated that they would bear the full ¥1.2 billion in initial investment costs for an IC card system, but that the city should provide 100% of the funding for the one-way interoperability. The city later replied that the private operators should bear at least some of the costs, even for one-way interoperability.

The last article on this was a bit ambiguous, but now it’s clear that the city’s goal is for a system with mutual interoperability—in other words, Kumamoto’s system would accept any of the 10 nationwide cards, while anyone with Kumamoto’s card would be able to use it in the “home” coverage areas of any of the 10 nationwide cards.

The article doesn’t say specifically which private operators are involved, but it seems likely we are talking about three bus-only operators—Kumamoto City Bus (熊本都市バス), Kyūshū Sankō Bus (九州産交バス), and Kumamoto Bus (熊本バス)—plus the Kumamoto Electric Railway (熊本電気鉄道), which operates both rail and bus services. Combined with city-operated buses and the city’s tram network, the system would pretty much cover all of urban Kumamoto.


----------



## quashlo

*Kōnan Railway considering abandoning Ōwani Line
弘南鉄道大鰐線廃止*
http://news24.jp/nnn/news8765318.html

Seems like it’s only a matter of time really, but I hadn’t read anything about it until now… It’s a very brief article, but it does mention that the line is bleeding red (cumulative deficit for the past nine years has been ¥230 million).

This is a minor local line operated by private operator Kōnan Railway in Aomori Prefecture, connecting Hirosaki City and Ōwani Town. Like many of these types of situations, it parallels the JR mainline (in this case, the Ōu Main Line) but provides more local-oriented service with many more stops.

Recent clips on the line (2013.04.29). Very interesting line that doesn’t get much attention at all. Perhaps I should have stopped in Hirosaki on my last trip—next time I get a chance, it may be too late to ride this line.


----------



## Svartmetall

It is kinda sad to hear about all these small lines being abandoned across Japan. I take it there will be bus replacements for most of them, though?


----------



## 00Zy99

I would like to know why, with Keio and Chuo they don't just add additional elevated tracks. Seems to me that that would be cheaper, and that they have the land for it. It also improves operational flexibility.

Hearing about these small lines having problems is very depressing. Even buses can't compare-more pollution than electric.


----------



## sacto7654

00Zy99 said:


> I would like to know why, with Keio and Chuo they don't just add additional elevated tracks. Seems to me that that would be cheaper, and that they have the land for it. It also improves operational flexibility.
> 
> Hearing about these small lines having problems is very depressing. Even buses can't compare-more pollution than electric.


A couple of comments:

1. Wouldn't it be cheaper to rebuild every station from Takao to Shinjuku to accommodate lengthened E233-0 trains with (probably) 14 cars per train? That way, we get more capacity with less need for expensive track rebuilding.

2. As for replacing little-used trains with buses, I believe many new buses in Japan now require the use of compressed natural gas (CNG) as fuel. As such, bus service can be implemented with very little change in air pollution levels.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

00Zy99 said:


> I would like to know why, with Keio and Chuo they don't just add additional elevated tracks. Seems to me that that would be cheaper, and that they have the land for it. It also improves operational flexibility.
> 
> Hearing about these small lines having problems is very depressing. Even buses can't compare-more pollution than electric.


On elevating the Keio and Chuo lines, remember: we're talking about not just two railway tracks, but we're referring to quadruple tracks. The current setup only permits for an elevated line with two tracks because that has been the setup west of Mitaka Station, and acquiring more land to add two extra tracks in an already-crowded area, especially before Tachikawa Station, can be prohibitively expensive to start with. The double tracks west of Mitaka Station is shared with Chuo Rapid, Limited Express, and Special Rapid trains, as well as other JR trains heading west to Nagano, Ōme, and Ryuō, and elevating the tracks could help reduce the bottleneck as well as increasing rail capacity significantly, but at very high costs. So we need to look into solving the land acquisition problem, especially near highly built-up areas near Kokubunji and Tachikawa Stations.



sacto7654 said:


> A couple of comments:
> 
> 1. Wouldn't it be cheaper to rebuild every station from Takao to Shinjuku to accommodate lengthened E233-0 trains with (probably) 14 cars per train? That way, we get more capacity with less need for expensive track rebuilding.
> 
> 2. As for replacing little-used trains with buses, I believe many new buses in Japan now require the use of compressed natural gas (CNG) as fuel. As such, bus service can be implemented with very little change in air pollution levels.


It may be a feasible solution to rebuild stations along the Chuo Main Line, but note that not all train stations may see platform extensions, especially at Shinjuku Station where two train island platforms (Platforms 7 and 8, 11 and 12) will need to be extended at the same time at the expense of other platforms and rail switches because it is a busiest station in Tokyo, and it will mean a lot of delays when such a construction commences. And by the way, I don't even know if any of the train platforms along the Chuo Main Line can accommodate the 14-car trains, especially west of Kanda Station... Most of the platforms can accommodate 10-car trains at most, but the larger stations like Tokyo and Shinjuku can accommodate longer trains. And, the Chuo Line also branches off to Ōme as well, which may mean we need to consider extending platforms on the Ōme Line too.

As for rail replacement to bus, I believe that it is much cheaper to operate buses on areas with lower train ridership because it means lower maintenance costs and better flexibility between routes and roadways used. Yes, it can also bring even more people closer to their homes, but, it can also mean slower boarding times and higher risks of being stuck in traffic.


----------



## 00Zy99

Regarding the quadrupling-they are already buying land to build bypass tracks while they put in the elevated structures. Why not just use that land for expanding the service-installing one set of tracks, shifting service, then installing the other set.


----------



## sacto7654

I'll say this though: Tokyo residents can't *WAIT* for the Tōhoku Jūkan Line to open. Once that opens, trains coming in geographic north from Takasaki and Utsunomiya can now go as far south as Shinagawa immediately, with a future extension all the way to Yokohama Station. This would _tremendously_ cut the extreme overcrowding on the Keihin-Tōhoku Line and Yamanote Line between Ueno and Shinagawa during commute hours, to say the least, since passengers coming in from the north no longer have to change trains at Omiya or Ueno just to get to the government and business offices in the Tokyo Station to Shinagawa Station areas.


----------



## 00Zy99

sacto7654 said:


> I'll say this though: Tokyo residents can't *WAIT* for the Tōhoku Jūkan Line to open. Once that opens, trains coming in geographic north from Takasaki and Utsunomiya can now go as far south as Shinagawa immediately, with a future extension all the way to Yokohama Station. This would _tremendously_ cut the extreme overcrowding on the Keihin-Tōhoku Line and Yamanote Line between Ueno and Shinagawa during commute hours, to say the least, since passengers coming in from the north no longer have to change trains at Omiya or Ueno just to get to the government and business offices in the Tokyo Station to Shinagawa Station areas.



Are there any new images of it that you've seen recently?


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi UK factory misses out on German train contract*
http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/bu..._factory_misses_out_on_German_train_contract/



> HITACHI Rail Europe is upping efforts to secure more work for its new plant in the North-East after it failed to win a lucrative contract in Germany.
> 
> The Japanese firm bid to manufacture 60 commuter trains for Deutsche Bahn at its factory in Newton Aycliffe, County Durham which opens in 2016.
> 
> Failure to secure the contract, which is worth up to £280m, delivered a blow to Hitachi's attempt to build up an order book that will secure the long-term future of its £82m Aycliffe plant and 730 workers.
> 
> …


----------



## quashlo

*Kawasaki Heavy Industries delivers all 5 TBMs for Singapore MRT Downtown Line Phase 3
シンガポール地下鉄工事向け泥土圧式シールド掘進機５機を完納*
http://www.khi.co.jp/news/detail/20130701_1.html



> 川崎重工は、シンガポール地下鉄のダウンタウンライン第３期建設工事に投入されるシールド掘進機５機を完納しました。今回完納したシールド掘進機は、２０１１年８月に９２８工区および９３２工区向けに佐藤工業（株）のシンガポール法人Sato Kogyo (S) Pte.Ltdから３機、２０１１年１０月に９３０工区向けに韓国のエスケー建設（SK Engineering & Construction）から２機を受注したものです。
> 
> 今回納入した掘進機は、全て泥土圧式シールド掘進機（直径６．６７ｍ）で、現在シンガポール陸上交通庁（Land Transport Authority：LTA）が進めている地下鉄ダウンタウンライン第３期建設工事（全長２１ｋｍ）のうち、Bedok North（べドック・ノース）駅からKaki Bukit（カキ・ブキ）駅（９２８工区）、Ubi（ウビ）駅からMacPherson（マクファーソン）駅（９３０工区）、Mattar（マター）駅からGeylang Bahru（ゲイラン・バル）駅（９３２工区）に至る３つの工区に投入され、あわせて上下線全長約６ｋｍを掘削します。これらのトンネル掘削工事は、２０１４年３月頃に完成の予定です。
> 
> 泥土圧式シールド掘進機は、軟弱土層の掘進に用いられるシールド掘進機の技術と、岩盤や礫層などの掘削に用いられるＴＢＭ（Tunnel Boring Machine）の技術を融合した岩盤対応型の掘進機で、複雑な土質を１機の掘進機で掘削します。本機では、当社独自のカッター交換方式を採用し、土質に応じたカッターを装備できるようにしたほか、曲線部の掘削に対応するために中折れ方式を採用するなど工区特性にあわせた仕様としています。
> 
> 当社は、今回の納入分もあわせて、シンガポール地下鉄のダウンタウンライン向けにシールド掘進機１０機、また超高圧送電線トンネル用の岩盤対応型泥水式シールド掘進機５機を受注するなど、これまでシンガポール向けに２２機、国内外では約１，４００機のシールド掘進機・ＴＢＭの受注実績を有しています。今回の案件は、当社の高い技術力と難易度の高い地質での豊富な実績が高く評価されたものです。
> 
> シンガポールでは、地下鉄トムソンライン建設工事計画（全長３０ｋｍｘ２本）など地下工事の増加が予想され、今後もシールド掘進機の発注が見込まれます。また、インド、ベトナム、中近東等でも地下鉄建設工事が計画されており、アジア市場全体で中長期的に安定した掘進機需要が見込まれています。
> 
> 当社は、今後も国内外を問わずシールド掘進機・ＴＢＭの営業展開を積極的に推進していきます。


Kawasaki announced that they have completed delivery of two separate orders for a total of 5 earth pressure balanced shield machines (6.67 m diameter) for Phase 3 of the Singapore MRT Downtown Line extension. Specifically, these tunnel shield machines cover the following orders:


Contract 928 (Bedok North Station to Kaki Bukit Station) and Contract 932 (Mattar Station to Geylang Bahru Station), from Japanese contractor Satō Kōgyō (佐藤工業), awarded in August 2011.
Contract 930 (Ubi Station to MacPherson Station), from South Korean contractor SK Engineering & Construction, awarded in October 2011.

The machines blend soft-soil and hard-rock TBM technologies, employing a unique system specifically engineered by Kawasaki that allows for switching of cutter heads in response to soil and rock conditions.

With the completion of these orders, Kawasaki has supplied a total of 10 TBMs for the MRT Downtown Line, and a total of 22 TBMs for Singapore (including 5 slurry shield machines for high-voltage utility line tunneling).


----------



## quashlo

*JICA may help finance Lucknow Metro
*
http://articles.timesofindia.indiat...54_1_metro-rail-corporation-rail-project-jica



> LUCKNOW: The state government has begun considering loan options for Lucknow Metro rail project after giving green signal to its first phase. On Friday, chief minister Akhilesh Yadav held a closed door meeting with the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA)'s India chief, Shinya Ejima and deputy chief representative of India, Ichiguchi Tomohide along with other senior officials of the international agency.
> 
> The agency has a rich expertise in funding metro projects of cities like Delhi, Mumbai, Kochi, Bangalore, Chennai and Kolkata. Though it was a preliminary round of talks between the government and the funding agency, sources said in all likelihood, JICA would be chosen as the international funding agency for the Metro rail project. Officials have already stated that they are looking for an agency which is able to sanction loan in a timely manner and has rich experience in funding mega projects. JICA comes across as the most suitable option to fulfill these terms and conditions of the government. Since it was the first visit of JICA's India chief to Lucknow, it shows the agency's keenness to fund the Metro project.
> 
> …


----------



## quashlo

*Restoration work at Moji-kō Station to be on public display starting in November
門司港駅大改修、１１月末にも一般公開*
http://kyushu.yomiuri.co.jp/entame/railway/news/20130701-OYS8T00225.htm

This is a major restoration and reconstruction effort for this historic station on the Kagoshima Main Line in Kita-Kyūshū City, Fukuoka Prefecture. Work on the aging two-story wood-frame structure and was originally scheduled to take five years, but without any blueprints for the original design of the station, it’s taken JR Kyūshū some time to map out and fix all the wiring that’s running through the building. They only finished this work in June, and have just now begun the actual work on the building. With the delays, they expect to allow the public to view the restoration work starting in November from an L-shaped viewing deck at the station, using “live feeds” of the carpentry and other construction work transmitted via tablet screens.

A Vicom “backstage” tour of the station building prior to its closure for the restoration work:


----------



## quashlo

*New station building at JR Yao Station complete
ＪＲ八尾駅新駅舎が完成　市街地、南北連携へ*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/osaka/news/20130630-OYT8T00074.htm

A pre-opening event was held at JR Yao Station (Yao City) on the Yamatoji Line (Kansai Main Line) to commemorate completion of the new station building, which will open to the public on 2013.07.06.

The station originally opened back in 1889 with the opening of the segment of the Ōsaka Railway (大阪鉄道) between Minatomachi (湊町)—now Namba (難波)—and Kashiwara. The original station building was built in 1913 and was beginning to show its age, lacking critical barrier-free upgrades including elevators and step-free access. The neighborhood was also divided in two by the station and tracks, complicating north-south circulation and resulting in chronic traffic congestion for the past three decades. As a result, Yao City and JR West began work on a ¥5.5 billion package of improvements at the station in 2011. In addition to the new station building, they will also carry out improvements to the Shibukawa (渋川) crossing at the west side of the station and construction of a South Exit plaza.

The new station building is a two-story steel-frame structure with an elevated concourse and 40 m long public passage, which includes an escalator in each direction and an elevator at both ends. The new ticketing entrance opens onto the public passage.


----------



## quashlo

*JR, Aeon sign joint agreement on new mixed-use project at Asahikawa Station
ＪＲとイオン　旭川駅直結の複合商業施設　共同開発・運営に合意*
http://www.hokkaido-np.co.jp/news/economic/476469.html

On 2013.06.28, JR Hokkaidō and mall developer and operator Aeon Corporation announced that they have signed a joint development and operations agreement for a new mixed-use development directly connected to Asahikawa Station. The Asahikawa Terminal Building (旭川ターミナルビル) adjacent to the station will be demolished and replaced with a new 11 story, 76,000 sq m GFA building, which, believe it or not, will become Aeon’s first large retail facility in Japan directly connected to a train station. The parcels in question total about 28,000 sq m owned by JR Hokkaidō.

The original opening was scheduled for March 2015, but it’s possible that it may drift into April. The lower floors of the building (1F through 4F, totaling 46,000 sq m) will be branded Aeon Mall JR Asahikawa (provisional name) and operated by Aeon. The tower portions (5F through 11F) will be operated as a JR Inn Asahikawa (provisional name) by a JR Hokkaidō hotel operator subsidiary.


----------



## quashlo

*Akabane Station tops illegal bike parking list for third straight year
都内の駅の放置自転車、赤羽が「ワースト３連覇」*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0629/TKY201306290355.html

For the third straight year, Akabane Station (Kita Ward) was tops within the 23 wards of Tōkyō for number of illegally parked bicycles. The FY2012 count, carried out in October, estimated 52,796 total illegally parked bicycles at train stations, with Akabane Station topping the list at 813 bikes. Using the same counting methodology as previous years by filtering out stations with less than 100 illegally parked bikes, the count drops to 34,700, the ninth straight year of decline.

The next worst stations were Tōkyō (775 bikes) and Azabu Jūban (Minato Ward) (766 bikes). The total number of illegally and legally parked bicycles was 673,487, with Mitaka Station topping the list for the second year in a row, with 11,249 bikes. Chiyoda Ward was the worst among the 23 words, with illegally parked bicycles accounting for 64.3% of all counted bikes.

A new Tōkyō Metropolitan Government ordinance actually went into effect yesterday (2013.07.01) that requires companies to ensure that they provide bike parking for employees, with the hope of cutting down on illegal bike parking, which can obstruct pedestrian passage. The new ordinance also bans the public sale of bicycles without brakes, which were already prohibited from use on public roads.

Tōkyō MX news report (2013.07.01):


----------



## Svartmetall

A question about the Seibu railways news. Have there been any other press statements about the closure of lines? I've been studying the line schedule of the railways and I can see that the four lines would really be a loss to the Tokyo network. Would they be palmed off to third sector railways?


----------



## quashlo

*Railways, escalator manufacturers pushing to discourage walking on escalators
駅エスカレーター片側歩き　事業者が見直し呼びかけ*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXBZO56831140R00C13A7WZ8000/

Some elderly passengers and passengers with disabilities say they experience anxiety about possibly being bumped by walking passengers and falling when using escalators, so escalator manufacturers and railway companies are urging passengers to refrain from walking while on escalators.

Walking on escalators is a widespread practice in Japan, and you are supposed to stand to one side of the escalator (left side in Tōkyō, right side in Kansai) to open up the other side for walking passengers. However, escalators aren’t really designed for walking (the steps are generally too high compared to standard stairs), and accidents involving the elderly have been on the rise. The Tōkyō Fire Department (東京消防庁) reports that there were 877 incidents on escalators in Tōkyō Prefecture in 2012, a 21% increase over 2011. 

Mitsubishi Electric Building Techno Service (三菱電機ビルテクノサービス), which specializes in escalator maintenance and operations, conducted a survey of Internet users aged 60 to 85, and found that a third of respondents wanted to prohibit any walking on escalators, with 31% saying they had almost tripped or fallen at least once. While there is signage at stations discouraging escalator walking, the practice is fairly deeply ingrained, particularly among commuters who use the trains everyday during the height of the rush hour.

I suppose the other thing to consider is that escalator walking slightly increases the capacity to move people off the platforms, which is a huge issue at many stations given the passenger volume and the lack of circulation space. Many of the platforms are simply too narrow and were never designed to handle the volume of passengers they do now, but banning walking on escalators could exacerbate congestion at platform level, presenting a whole new set of (potentially more grave) safety issues if escalator queues fail to clear before the arrival of the next trains.

Perhaps what they should do is simply discourage walking in the down direction, as the potential for injury to elderly and disabled passengers is more serious going down than going up. If I remember correctly, there was a recent accident that made the headlines involving a man who was walking down the escalator to catch his train, but he bumped into an elderly passenger, causing her to fall all the way down and killing her.


----------



## quashlo

*Discussions to begin on potential early opening for Ishimine Station on YuiRail extension
ゆいレール石嶺駅の先行開業議論へ*
http://article.okinawatimes.co.jp/article/2013-07-02_51182

This is regarding the 4.1 km extension of the monorail north from Shuri into Urasoe City, with stations at Ishimine (石嶺), Kyōzuka (経塚), Maeda (前田), and Uranishi (浦西). The current plan calls for opening the entire extension in spring 2019, but Naha City is lobbying for a potential early opening in 2017 for the segment up to Ishimine Station. Land acquisition and other basic work for the extension up to Ishimine has already been completed, and a phased opening schedule would better improve convenience for city residents. Urasoe City opposes the proposal though, as they are afraid that it may increase their share of the required funding and potentially delay completion of the extension to Urasoe. The majority of the extension (2.4 km) lies within Urasoe City limits, and a phased opening first to Ishimine would require as much as ¥800 million more for a new crossover to turn back trains.

A special liaison committee will be established this month with representatives from both cities, Okinawa Prefecture, and YuiRail.


----------



## quashlo

*Name selected for new Aoi Mori Railway station
青い森鉄道線の新駅名「筒井駅」　青森*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/130702/aom13070204070000-n1.htm

This is the new station on the third-sector Aoi Mori Railway in the Tsutsui district of Aomori City. The station will be named “Tsutsui”, with a secondary name of Aomori Kōkō-mae (青森高校前) (Aomori Prefectural High School is near the station). The station will open before fiscal year close, and will feature a 90 m long platform (4 carlengths), plus an elevator.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East announces new E233 series sets for Nambu Line
JR東日本、南武線にもE233系投入 - 35編成を新造、運転開始は2014年度から*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/07/02/226/index.html

Official press release:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2013/20130703.pdf

There was quite a flurry of news out of JR East yesterday (2013.07.02) as part of the company president’s regular press conference… The biggest news was that the railway will be introducing another order of E233 series sets, this time for the Nambu Line. I was pleasantly surprised when they announced they would be introducing E233s to the Yokohama Line, but this caught me slightly more off guard.

A total of 35 6-car trains (210 cars total) will be manufactured, to be introduced starting in FY2014. Currently, there are 31 205 series trains (ex-Yamanote Line cars) and 4 209 series trains (all ex-Keihin‒Tōhoku Line cars, except for 1 set), so this order will be a full-scale phase out of all stock on the line. Following on the heels of the recent institution of rapid service on the line, this should be a huge improvement for passengers on this key suburban link in western Tōkyō, as the new sets will feature 10% more passenger capacity and consume only 70% of the electricity compared to the 205 series. Interior lighting will be all-LED, consuming only 60% of the electricity of incandescent lighting systems. Design speed will be 120 km/h like the rest of the E233 series sets, although the maximum operating speed will only be 95 km/h.










205 series










209 series


----------



## quashlo

*JR East announces new trains for Niigata, Sendai areas
JR東日本に新型車両2形式 - E129系とディーゼルハイブリッド車両HB-E210系*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/07/02/245/index.html

Official press release:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2013/20130703.pdf

In addition to the new E233s for the Nambu Line in the Tōkyō area, JR East also announced two major rolling stock orders for its secondary service areas in Niigata and Sendai.

For Niigata, JR East will introduce a new series, the E129s, for its services in the Niigata region, including the Jōetsu Line (Minakami – Miyauchi), Shin’etsu Main Line (Naoetsu – Niigata), Uetsu Main Line (Niitsu – Murakami), Hakushin Line (Niigata – Shibata), Echigo Line (Kashiwazaki – Niigata), and Yahiko Line (Higashi-Sanjō – Yahiko). The order covers 30 2-car sets and 25 4-car sets for 160 cars total. Based on the size of the order, it seems that these new trains will replace all 115 series in the Niigata region, which will be a huge improvement for passengers, as these are JNR era trains. The new sets will enter service starting in FY2014.

The interior layout will be similar to the 115 series, with semi-transverse seating, but will include wider seats and various universal design improvements. The new trains will also have 15 to 20% more capacity than the 115 series, and consume a mere half of the electricity. Interior lighting will be all LEDs, consuming 40% less electricity than incandescent lighting. The trains will be specially designed to deal with the cold, snowy climate of Niigata.










JR East also announced a slightly smaller order of a new diesel-hybrid train series to be introduced onto the Senseki Line and Tōhoku Main Line in the Sendai area starting in 2015. The order covers 8 2-car trains (16 cars total), and will be introduced in 2015 as part of the new track connection being built between Takagimachi Station on the Senseki Line and Matsushima Station on the Tōhoku Main Line. The cars will feature three doors per side to meet the demands of urban services, and will feature all-LED interior lighting. The hybrid propulsion technology with regenerative braking has been in use by JR East for some time now, starting with the Kiha E200 series introduced onto the Koumi Line in 2007 and the HB-300 series introduced into the Morioka, Akita, and Nagano areas in 2010, and reduces pollutant emissions, including nitrous oxides (NOx) and particulate matter (PM) by 60%.

Kiha E200 series on the Koumi Line:


----------



## quashlo

Well, the chart in that article says for all of Miyagi Prefecture, 149 out of 1,014 public transit buses (15%) are low-floor. Some routes will undoubtedly not be suited to low-floor vehicles due to grades (roadway improvements are specifically cited in the article as a reason for the accelerated rollout), but I think we should eventually see low-floor vehicles comprise the majority of bus fleets everywhere in Japan. It just takes time, as a lot of bus operators are actually private and don't get money from the governments, so they usually try to maximize the life cycle of their existing fleets before buying replacement vehicles.

Don't know much about the emissions side... To be honest, I don't find air quality stuff all that interesting.


----------



## quashlo

As for the E129 series—physically, it looks a lot like the E721 series operating in the Sendai area, which were produced by Kawasaki and Tōkyū Car. The E127 series, which we could, in some ways, also consider the predecessor of the E129 series, was also mostly built by these two manufacturers:

E129-0 series (Niigata area)
13 sets total
11 built by Kawasaki (V1 – V11)
2 built by Tōkyū Car (V12 – V13)

E129-100 series (Matsumoto / Nagano area)
12 sets total
8 sets built by Kawasaki (A1 – A8)
2 sets built by JR East at Tsuchizaki (Akita) (A9 – A10)
2 sets built by Tōkyū Car (A11 – A12)

Of course, the E127 orders were before JR East really began producing a high volume of trains at Niitsu, so the situation is likely different now.

Niitsu’s manufacturing capacity is about 2 10-car trains (20 cars) a month, and so far, all 8 of the E233-7000 series (Saikyō Line / Kawagoe Line) have been produced there. This page seems to suggest that all 31 sets (310 cars total) will be completed by January 2014, but to meet this schedule, some other sets will have to be produced elsewhere. If we add 28 8-car sets (224 cars total) for the Yokohama Line order, plus 35 6-car sets (210 cars total) for the Nambu Line order and the 160 E129 series cars, it’s definitely a lot of cars, all of which are scheduled to begin entering service sometime in FY2014. Normally, the trend is to resource level each order so that no single manufacturer is overloaded, but with this many cars, perhaps we will see a bit more specialization, with the E129s produced out of Niigata and the two E233 orders split between J-TREC and Kawasaki.


----------



## quashlo

Perhaps the other interesting thing is just how dominant the E233 series is becoming… I think many of us were expecting the Nambu Line to get secondhand stock cascading down from some of the other lines, but that is no longer the case. After completion of the Nambu Line order, there will be a total of 3,172 cars in the E233 series, making this the largest volume of active cars under a single rolling stock series in Japan, far exceeding the 2,632 cars for the E231 series (Yamanote Line, Chūō–Sōbu Local Line, Jōban Rapid Line, et al.). In terms of overall production volume, the E233 series is third, behind only the 103 series (3,447 cars) and Shinkansen 0 series (3,216 cars), both JNR-era models. And who knows what else may be on the way… Perhaps the Musashino Line?

*E233-0 series*









Source

Division: Toyoda Rolling Stock Center
Lines: Chūō Rapid Line, Ōme Line, Itsukaichi Line
42 10-car T sets = 420 cars
16 6+4 car H sets = 160 cars
12 6-car Ōme sets = 72 cars
9 4-car Ōme sets = 36 cars
*Total = 688 cars*

*E233-1000 series*









Source

Division: Urawa Depot
Lines: Keihin–Tōhoku Line
83 10-car sets = 830 cars
*Total = 830 cars*

*E233-2000 series*









Source

Division: Matsudo Rolling Stock Center
Lines: Jōban Local Line
18 10-car sets = 180 cars
*Total = 180 cars*

*E233-3000 series*









Source

Division: Kōzu Rolling Stock Center
Lines: Tōkaidō Line
2 10+5 car E sets = 30 cars
14 10+5 car E sets = 210 cars (former NT sets out of Tamachi Rolling Stock Center)
Subtotal = 240 cars

Division: Takasaki Rolling Stock Center
Lines: Utsunomiya Line (Tōhoku Main Line), Takasaki Line
17 10-car L sets = 170 cars
16 5-car D sets = 80 cars
Subtotal = 250 cars

*Total = 490 cars*

*E233-5000 series*









Source

Division: Keiyō Rolling Stock Center
Lines: Keiyō Line, Sotobō Line, Uchibō Line, Tōgane Line
20 10-car sets = 200 cars
4 6+4 car sets = 40 cars
*Total = 240 cars*

*E233-7000 series*









Source

Division: Kawagoe Rolling Stock Center
Lines: Saikyō Line, Kawagoe Line, Rinkai Line
31 10-car sets = 310 cars
*Total = 310 cars*

*E233-???? series*









Source

Division: Kamakura Rolling Stock Center
Lines: Yokohama Line
28 8-car sets = 224 cars
*Total = 224 cars*

*E233-???? series*









Source

Division: Nakahara Depot
Lines: Nambu Line
35 6-car sets = 210 cars
*Total = 210 cars*


----------



## sacto7654

It's going to be so strange by 2016 every JR East commuter train operating in the Kanto Plain will be E231 or E233 models. It'll be like back in the 1970's when JNR 103's were dominant in both the Tokyo and Osaka areas.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Next question: will there be another set of E233 trains that will be built for the Chuo Main Line services (incl. the Chuo Rapid and Chuo–Sobu Lines) to complement the existing E233-0 series? I mean, the Chuo Line is a very heavily-traversed rail service within Metropolitan Tokyo, and I sense that variety might be needed to bolster passenger flows on the line... Yes, it also has other trains operating along the line, too.


----------



## quashlo

sacto7654 said:


> It's going to be so strange by 2016 every JR East commuter train operating in the Kanto Plain will be E231 or E233 models. It'll be like back in the 1970's when JNR 103's were dominant in both the Tokyo and Osaka areas.


Yeah, the impressive thing about the E233 is that it's basically only a single company (JR East) in one metropolitan area. The 103s were JNR models and used all across Japan from Sendai to Kyūshū, and both the 103s and Shinkansen 0 series had very long production runs of over 20 years. The 0 series, in particular, was strange because there were situations where all-new 0 series would replace first-generation 0 series. 

In contrast, it's only been 7 years since the first E233 series rolled out onto the Chūō Line, so the pace and scale is very impressive.



fieldsofdreams said:


> Next question: will there be another set of E233 trains that will be built for the Chuo Main Line services (incl. the Chuo Rapid and Chuo–Sobu Lines) to complement the existing E233-0 series?


No, they won't need new trains there unless there's some sort of service expansion, like an extension or major schedule changes (both unlikely). 

I think what the recent E233 introduction has shown is that JR East is fairly serious about rolling stock standardization, both within lines and region-wide. Like *sacto7654* said, JR East's fleet modernization policy in the Tōkyō area will basically result in a two-model scheme (E231s and E233s), as they've already eliminated the 205s and most of the 209s and 211s. The only noticeable exception besides the handful of 209s is perhaps the E217 series used on the Yokosuka Line and Sōbu Rapid Line.

What I suspect will happen is that the next-generation "E235s", frequently billed as the successor stock for the Yamanote Line, will be JR East's next mass-production model for the Tōkyō area, replacing the remaining 209s, E217s, and the other E231s. However, this also brings into question what will happen with the E331 series, the experimental rolling stock that ran for several years on the Keiyō Line but hasn't been let out in three years and may just be waiting for the scrapper. A new model like the E235 would be a good platform to rollout any design improvements, but it's not really clear how transferrable some of the design concepts are, particularly the shared bogies (which require shorter carlengths and, therefore, incompatible door spacing).


----------



## sacto7654

I believe the E217's will be around a while because 1) 97 trainsets were built and 2) they're been refurbished on a regular basis since 2008. As such, they're be operating on the Yokosuka and Sōbu Rapid Line probably until 2020, when the successor to the E231 finally replace them.

I think that recent incident with the breakdown of the 205 trainset during rush hour may have spurred JR East to finally accelerate the 205 and 209 replacement programmes. Also, the extreme overcrowding of the Saikyō Line with the 205's and the worn-out 205's on the Yokohama Line are spurring faster introductions of 233's in the Tokyo area.

The situation in the Tokyo-area commuter train replacements are pretty clear; the big question now is what will JR West do now that they've publicly announced plans to replace the large JNR 115 fleet that operates west of Himeji.


----------



## quashlo

Tōkyō Metro has released the next CM in this year’s “Color your days” series with actress Horikita Maki (堀北真希). Seems like this series is focused more on targeting women, similar to last year’s series with fashion model and actress An (杏).

60 s CM spot. All three versions (15 s, 30 s, and 60 s) can be seen on the Tōkyō Metro site.






Making of the CM:






Posters. Click for 1600 × 1200.

April 2013
力をくれる篇 (Giving you strength)



May 2013
発見できる篇 (Taking you to new discoveries)



June 2013
心が澄みきる篇 (Clearing your mind)



July 2013
リセットできる篇 (Hitting the “reset” button)


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ That ad campaign is really interesting... Reminds me of The Tokyo Navigator and Tokyo Heart CM series before. Do you think that other train companies can run such wonderful ad campaigns as Tokyo Metro's, especially with BART?


----------



## quashlo

Well, Tōkyō Metro nabbing Horikita Maki would be sort of equivalent to the New York City Subway hiring a pretty famous Hollywood actress… In other words, I just don’t think they would do it. 

Despite providing a basic public good (public transportation), most of Japan’s larger rail operators are private-sector operations with a diversified business structure, so they have an obvious incentive to market themselves and maintain an image that will attract ridership, as well as support their other group businesses that aren’t basic public goods (real estate development, retail, hotel, etc.). They can't just say, "Too bad, we didn't break even this year", and then run to the government asking for more funding. The largest operators are also actually listed on the stock exchange, so that's another incentive to maintain a good corporate image.

Everyone’s favorite example is Tōkyū, which invested several decades and lots of money into developing attractive suburban neighborhoods in western Tōkyō—now, everyone wants to live on the Tōkyū network, even with the super-crowded morning rush hour on the Den’en Toshi Line. You live in a Tōkyū condo, you have a Tōkyū points card, you shop at the Tōkyū supermarket and department store, you subscribe to cable TV provided by Tōkyū, you stay at Tōkyū hotels, etc. Maintaining an attractive image means not only breaking even on their transit operations side, but also attracting new customers to all their other businesses.

That being said, you only need to look to a few public-sector rail operators in Japan to find the equivalent of the New York City Subway. Toei Subway and the Ōsaka Municipal Subway, for example, are far behind Japan’s private railways in terms of marketing, and I wouldn’t expect either of them to ever sign a top-name actress for a year-long advertising contract like Tōkyō Metro.


----------



## sacto7654

quashlo said:


> Everyone’s favorite example is Tōkyū, which invested several decades and lots of money into developing attractive suburban neighborhoods in western Tōkyō—now, everyone wants to live on the Tōkyū network, even with the super-crowded morning rush hour on the Den’en Toshi Line. You live in a Tōkyū condo, you have a Tōkyū points card, you shop at the Tōkyū supermarket and department store, you subscribe to cable TV provided by Tōkyū, you stay at Tōkyū hotels, etc. Maintaining an attractive image means not only breaking even on their transit operations side, but also attracting new customers to all their other businesses.


At the end of World War II, what is now communities along the Den en-toshi Line was essentially uninhabited hills. It was the salesmanship of one Keita Gotō that Tokyu was able to start building up communities southwest of Tokyo, essentially like what Ichizō Koyabashi at Hankyu Railways did by developing the _onsen_ resort town of Takarazuka (and a lot of residential developments from Takarazuka back to Osaka) almost 50 years earlier. Today, it's small wonder why the Tokyu-planned communities are among the most desirable in the entire Tokyo metro region.


----------



## quashlo

*Municipalities in northern Sendai get rolling on proposed Sendai Subway extension
泉中央以北へ鉄道を　黒川郡３町村議員有志が連絡協議会*
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2013/07/20130707t11018.htm

On 2013.07.06, representatives from three municipalities in Kurokawa District (黒川郡), Miyagi Prefecture in the northern part of the Sendai metropolitan area—Tomiya Town (富谷町), Taiwa Town (大和町), and Ōhira Village (大衡村)—formed a liaison group aimed at extending the Sendai Subway Namboku Line north from its current terminus at Izumi Chūō and constructing a new railway line through the area. The group will work on studies and building consensus for an extension of the subway line all the way to Ōhira Village.

Apparently, there has been an increase in the number of companies and residents setting up in this part of Sendai, many of whom have been petitioning for railway service. The first meeting of the committee will be held in November, and the group hopes to enlist support from Sendai City and Miyagi Prefecture, as well as local corporations such as Toyota Motor East Japan (トヨタ自動車東日本) in Ōhira Village and Tōkyō Electron Limited Miyagi (東京エレクトロン宮城) in Taiwa Town.

Personally, this seems a bit of a stretch, as most of these areas are basically auto-oriented suburban bedtowns… It will be extremely tough to make a case for the extension. According to Wiki, this isn’t the first time they’ve pushed for this extension, as they also did so in 2002 and 2009, citing the extreme traffic congestion along the Sendai Bypass (National Route 4) and the need to get workers to and from the Toyota plants. Apparently, a former narrow-gauge railway, the Sendai Railroad (仙台鉄道), used to run in this area, but was already partially abandoned after WW II and completely abandoned in 1960.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
I agree with your sentiments. Even if the line were to be extended, I think the trains would be full only during the commute rush weekdays (best case). I reckon on the weekends, and off peak, people will use their automobiles to get to the nearest Aeon mall or strip developments along the national highways, "USA style".


----------



## lkstrknb

delete


----------



## Blackraven

k.k.jetcar said:


> I reckon on the weekends, and off peak, people will use their automobiles to get to the nearest Aeon mall or strip developments along the national highways, "USA style".


Which imho, there's nothing wrong with that.

Heck, I might probably do the same as well (since I enjoy having a car and that I would love driving from time to time)


----------



## lkstrknb

I was wondering if someone can explain these track arrangements for me.

This picture was taken outside the Ueno Station in Tokyo.









This picture is from Quashlo's post on July 5, 2013









This is from a youtube video. Look at the switch as well as the two humps on the track leading away from the mainline.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNJ0kjbDj2A


----------



## 00Zy99

Blackraven said:


> Which imho, there's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Heck, I might probably do the same as well (since I enjoy having a car and that I would love driving from time to time)


Except that that's not sustainable. Not economically, nor environmentally.

Especially in Japan, where the land prices, gas prices, and maintenance costs are all very high.


----------



## loefet

lkstrknb said:


> This picture was taken outside the Ueno Station in Tokyo.


It's a switch that is used for maintenance only. There are three pieces next to the track that you fold over to create the curving path. It will be a few bumps for the car that will travel over it, but since it's just for maintenance purposes.
Having a full switch instead if one of these would require a lot more maintenance, make the ride for the passengers a bit more uncomfortable (bumpier) and also reduce safety since it's more likely to derail/crash trains if the switch isn't correct.

There is many of these on the tracks in Tokyo and several other places. 
This question have been posted before, and Quashlo have posted a link with more information about them somewhere in this thread, but I can't find it at this point. 

On the second picture I have no idea, and they intrigued me as well while browsing through the images that Quashlo have posted from his last trip.


----------



## Blackraven

00Zy99 said:


> Except that that's not sustainable. Not economically, nor environmentally.
> 
> Especially in Japan, where the land prices, gas prices, and maintenance costs are all very high.


Point taken

Thing is though, I too would want the Sendai Subway Namboku Line to be extended up-north. But is it economically feasible? At the moment, the potential ridership levels seem to say otherwise.

Should someone be blamed for this then? Either way, whoever these may be, it should NOT be those who drive and own automobiles.

As I always advocate, TRANSPORTATION SHOULD BE A FREEDOM OF CHOICE. You are given options (i.e. Bicycle, Car, Boat, Plane, Train, Motorcycle, Scooter, Walk, etc.) and you have the choice to choose whatever mode of transport you want.

Hence, no person or institution should ever force such a decision upon any individual.

P.S.
By the way, in my case, it would depend on where I am:

If I'm in Greater Tokyo Area, Osaka or Nagoya, then train services would be perfectly sufficient 

BUT

If I'm Toyama or in Shizuoka or in Hokkaido (outside of Sapporo), then driving is better


----------



## quashlo

Regarding the switches, perhaps this video will help a little bit...






It's dark (after all, most heavy maintenance is done at night), but you can kind of see how the maintenance vehicles get onto the mainline to do their work. In Japanese, this type of switch is called a 横取り (_yoko-dori_) switch / turnout.

For the second photo with the Jōban Local Line E233 series, that is at Yoyogi Uehara (代々木上原), where the Chiyoda Line joins into the Odakyū Line. The situation is the same there, it's just that there's no physical devices trackside to get the maintenance vehicles on the mainline, since it's a 90° turn. Instead, they probably just have portable pieces that they can lift into place with their hands.

If you look at Google aerial imagery just east of the platforms (turn on 45° for a clearer view), you can see a tiny maintenance shed with five short tracks perpendicular to the Chiyoda Line tracks. The vehicles come out of the shed and use the portable overlays to get into a position directly above the desired track. Then the vehicle uses jacks to rotate 90° to get into the proper alignment.

This is what happens when you take space efficiency to the max. :lol:


----------



## quashlo

*New station building at JR Hakusan Station to debut in September
ＪＲ白山駅の新駅舎、９月から供用*
http://www.niigata-nippo.co.jp/news/national/20130716055031.html

Official JR East press release:
http://www.jrniigata.co.jp/press/20130710hakusaneki-kohoshitsu.pdf

Niigata City and JR East’s Niigata office announced on 2013.07.16 that they will open the new station building and underground public passage at Hakusan Station (Hakusan-ura, Chūō Ward, Niigata City) on the JR Echigo Line on 2013.09.01. Currently, the station can only be directly accessed from the north side, but the new 30 m long, 6 m wide underground passage will now make it possible to easily access the station from the south side, home to the Niigata Prefecture Cancer Center and other facilities. The new ticketing entrance will be located at the approximate midpoint of the the underground passage, with accessible vertical circulation (elevators and escalators) connecting to the station’s platforms.

According to JR East’s Niigata office, there are approximately 10,200 daily boardings and alightings at Hakusan, making it the fourth busiest station in Niigata Prefecture after Niigata, Nagaoka, and Kameda. Work on the new station building was begun in March 2008 together with the Niigata Station continuous grade-separation proiject. The cost of the new station building and public passage was approx. ¥2.6 billion. The new North Exit station plaza, which will become a transfer hub for the planned BRT to begin operation in FY2014, will also be complete by FY2014 close.

South Exit render:


----------



## quashlo

*New Kōnan Railway station to open on 2013.07.27
弘南鉄道・田んぼアート駅、２７日開業　青森・田舎館*
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2013/07/20130716t23005.htm

The new Tanbo Art Station (田んぼアート駅) on the Kōnan Railway Kōnan Line in Inakadate Village, Aomori Prefecture will open for service on 2013.07.27. The station takes its name from crop artwork, which Inakadate is widely known for in Japan. The village constructed the new station as a means of improving tourist access to the artwork pieces, funding the full ¥31.2 million cost for the new station, including construction cost and timetable revision costs.

The artwork is on display between July and September every year near the village offices and Inakadate: Yayoi no Sato (いなかだて・弥生の里), a roadside rest area. The new station is located near the rest area, and consists of a 3 m wide, 45 m long platform with a sheltered waiting room. There will be no staff at the station, and it will only be open until November 30, closing for the winter before reopening again on April 1 next year.

The railway received approvals to construct the station from the MLIT’s Tōhoku Transport Bureau in March of this year. Currently, the village has stations on both JR and the Kōnan Railway, but the artwork displays are not conveniently located to either station. Now, tourists will be able to transfer easily at JR Hirosaki Station to access the station. Shuttle buses will be operated between the station and the artwork display until October, improving access for elderly visitors. A total of 120,000 people visited the artwork last year.










===

If you remember, this is the same railway contemplating elimination of its other line, the Ōwani Line. Uncut cab view on the line:


----------



## quashlo

*Tunnels complete for Sendai Subway Tōzai Line
仙台の地下鉄東西線が全線貫通　15年度に開業*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFB1705Y_X10C13A7L01000/

A huge milestone has been reached in the construction of the new 13-station, 13.9 km Tōzai Line for the Sendai Subway, with escavation work now complete for all tunnels on the line. A ceremony was held on 2013.07.17 to commemorate the recent completion of excavation of the final segment between Sendai Station and Ichibanchō (一番町) Station. 

The ceremony was held at the future Ichibanchō Station, located underneath the intersection of Aoba-dōri (青葉通) and Higashi-Ichibanchō-dōri (東一番丁通). The platforms will be located about 20 m belowground.

Construction work began in 2006, but was delayed for 3 to 6 months as a result of the Great East Japan Earthquake, with additional difficulties related to securing enough materials and workers after the disaster. At the close of last fiscal year, they had spent approx. 62% of the budget. They will now focus on station construction and track-laying work, followed by train testing, in preparation fo ran opening in FY2015. While opening-year ridership is estimated at 80,000—about 33% lower than originally forecasted—the line is still expected to begin generating annual operating surpluses in its 10th year of service.

FNN news report:






===

Good to see more progress on this… I still have an information packet about the line I picked up when I visited Sendai a couple months ago.


----------



## quashlo

*First railway tunnel application for Mitsubishi Materials geothermal heating system
三菱マテリアルの地中熱利用システム技術、日本で初めて鉄道トンネル事業に採用*
http://www.zaikei.co.jp/article/20130717/141216.html

Official Mitsubishi Materials press release (Japanese only):
https://www.mmc.co.jp/corporate/ja/01/01/13-0717.html

Mitsubishi Materials announced the first application of its geothermal heat pump technology for railway tunnels in Japan. The system uses coil-shaped horizontal heat exchangers developed by consolidated subsidiary Mitsubishi Materials Techno for temperature control and other applications, such as snow melting and water heating. The system takes advantage of the relatively stable temperature of the ground to heat buildings during the water and cool buildings during the summer. 

Specifically, the technology was selected for the quadruple-tracking of the Odakyū Odawara Line in the Tōkyō area, for both Higashi-Kitazawa and Setagaya Daita Stations. The heat exchangers were installed in the floor sections of the box tunnels, and will be used to help supplement the platform HVAC systems, reducing annual carbon dioxide emissions and running costs by 30% compared to air-source heat pumps.


----------



## quashlo

*Illegal bike parking to be banned in Tōkyō Station area 
東京駅に放置自転車禁止区域＝１８年度までに－都協議会*
http://www.jiji.com/jc/c?g=soc_30&k=2013071700883

A committee comprised of representatives from the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government, Chiyoda Ward, Chūō Ward, JR East, JR Central, and others has finalized a plan to designate the area around Tōkyō Station as off-limits to illegal bike parking, which often blocks pedestrian circulation on sidewalks and can disrupt emergency vehicle access. The station has consistently ranked among the worst in the Tōkyō area for illegal bike parking, but Chiyoda Ward will now designate a 500 m radius around the station as off-limits to illegally-parked bicycles. As part of the plan, both Chiyoda and Chūō Wards have plans to construct a total of 1,850 bike parking spaces for public use.


----------



## quashlo

A new trainset for the Toei Shinjuku Line is currently in the process of being delivered to Toei Subway:
http://railf.jp/news/2013/07/16/140000.html

I had no idea this was even in the works, but the manufacturer is Tōkyū / J-TREC. It’s not a new series and will be treated as a variant of the 10-300 series already operating on the line, but it certainly looks quite different, and is a bit reminiscent of JR East’s E233-2000 series for the Jōban Local Line. Makes perfect sense given that the E233-2000 series was designed to “subway” standards with a narrower body than the other E233 orders.


----------



## quashlo

The _Nikkei Shimbun_ has a nice exclusive report about the Ginza Line works at Shibuya Station:
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFK1202E_S3A710C1000000/

With the connection between the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line and Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line now in operation, the work can finally begin in earnest on the station upgrades and redevelopment projects. One of the key improvements to the station will be a redesign of the Ginza Line terminal at the station, including relocating it about 130 m east from its current location inside the third floor of the now-closed Tōkyū Department Store Tōyoko store. Construction on the Ginza Line upgrades already began back in FY2010, but completion is scheduled for FY2021. It’s a complex project involving coordination with the station building redevelopment and the station plaza improvements, all done without disrupting regular train service on the line. In terms of progress, they have only just completed one of the five columns to support the new platforms, a process that took them about 2 years.

The current Ginza Line terminal, with the first of five new columns in place to the south:









The current situation at Shibuya Station, looking from the north. The red circle is the Ginza Line terminal.









The station post-upgrades:









Currently, average daily ridership (FY2012) at the Ginza Line’s Shibuya terminal is 226,644 passengers, placing it fifth in ridership among Tōkyō Metro’s stations. The terminal is currently a side platform design, with platforms approximately 7 m wide, but the upgrades will transform the station to an island platform design (12 m wide) and push it about 130 m east towards Shibuya Hikarie and the Tōyoko Line / Fukutoshin Line station. The faregates and other station-side facilities will then be relocated at the same level as the JR station, streamlining transfers and improving passenger convenience—currently, the path to reach the station involves winding your way through the department store.

Current design:



















Future design:



















Without much space to work with, they are limited to working directly beneath and above a small, 350 m long section of the active tracks. In addition to relocation of the station, the work involves installing new switches, meaning the overpass grades must be reduced from the current 3.5 % to 1.0% and the track centers must be widened from 3.3 m to 4.05 m. They also need to increase transformer capacity, so they will construct a new substation directly underneath the tracks adjacent to Shibuya Hikarie. All of this work must be coordinated with adjacent construction related to the redesign of the East Exit station plaza and the demolition and new construction on the Tōkyū Department Store site.

Looking at the East Exit station plaza from the north side. Most of the plaza is currently a staging area for construction.










In particular, the structural work involves replacing the current viaduct, supported by 7 columns, with a new viaduct supported by only 5 columns. In order to do this, they need to construct temporary frames to support the tracks and allow them to remove the existing column supports. The new columns will be spaced at 50 m intervals, with only one set of columns to be located near the station plaza site, allowing them to move forward with improvements there.

Current:



















Future. The construction is split into five segments, of which two are currently being worked on (delimited in red).



















From the south side, looking at the new passage connecting into Shibuya Hikarie. The Ginza Line runs behind this skybridge.










The current viaduct, passing alongside Shibuya Hikarie. We can see the column supports for the new viaduct already taking shape. This is where the new transformer substation will be located. The work here is constrained by Hikarie on the south side and another commercial building on the north side, requiring them to do all the construction work from atop the existing tracks, and only within the few hours each day that trains are not running.










Completed column P4, located at the station plaza area. This will be located roughly in the center of the new transit plaza, and the urban design standards for the station area required them to design the column with an exterior that looks like cypress wood paneling. The column is elliptical in shape and has a larger cross-section at the top. They had to do some testing just to make sure they got the design right, and only completed the column in April of this year.


----------



## quashlo

*Former Manseibashi Station unveiled to the press
旧万世橋駅、商業施設に　カフェや雑貨店、９月オープン*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0719/TKY201307190092.html

If you remember, JR East is working on a new office building on a parcel near Ochanomizu and Kanda in Chiyoda Ward adjacent to the Chūō Rapid Line. As part of that project, they are restoring the brick viaduct of the Chūō Rapid Line, which housed the original terminal of the line (Manseibashi Station). The former station site will be reborn on 2013.09.14 as a retail facility and riverwalk. On 2013.07.19, they unveiled the work to the press.

TBS video report:






Some pictures:

Can see the old platforms at the station, as well as the new glass-enclosed observation area and cafe they are constructing in the middle of the existing tracks. Behind is the new office building.










The side of the viaduct fronting the Kanda River has been redesigned as a promenade.



















The original station building was designed by Tatsuno Kingo (辰野金吾), the same architect who designed the recently restored Marunouchi Station Building at Tōkyō Station. The building was damaged in the 1923 Great Kantō Earthquake, but was rebuilt in 1925, only to be abandoned in 1943 when the line was extended all the way to Tōkyō Station due to declining ridership. It was later used as a transport museum, but that closed in 2006.



















Work is proceeding on restoring this original staircase that opened with the station in 1912. They are also reusing the remains of another staircase built in 1935 when they opened the former railway museum at the site.










A total of 2,600 sq m across two floors will be branded as “mAAch eCute Kanda Manseibashi” (マーチ　エキュート　神田万世橋). A total of 10 stores will open in the ground floor, including a wine shop.


----------



## quashlo

Google Street View now has cab views of the Takamatsu–Kotohira Electric Railroad (Kotoden) Shido Line available online:
http://goo.gl/maps/Ix1Ng

I was unaware they were doing rail lines, too, but this is pretty cool. Doesn’t beat a cab video in HD, but interesting, nonetheless.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Now that illegal bike parking is banned at Tokyo Station, all that's left is to outlaw it altogether. :lol:


----------



## quashlo

*SUGOCA coming to Kita-Kyūshū Monorail
北九州モノレール、ＳＵＧＯＣＡ導入へ*
http://kyushu.yomiuri.co.jp/news/national/20130720-OYS1T00249.htm

On 2013.07.19, Kita-Kyūshū Rapid Transit, which operates the Kita-Kyūshū Monorail, announced that it will introduce SUGOCA, JR Kyūshū’s IC farecard system, in autumn 2015. The 8.8 km, 13-station monorail has conducted a couple of IC card trials in 2008 and 2010, but never quite got to the point of actually introducing a permanent system until now. This is a no-brainer choice, since one of the terminals for the monorail is Kokura Station (it actually goes straight into the station tenant building above the JR tracks). As of June 30, SUGOCA coverage extends to 272 of JR Kyūshū’s 555 _zairaisen_ stations, with a circulation of 980,000 cards.

Cab view on the monorail from a few years ago:





Some SUGOCA vids:

If you remember, JR Kyūshū expanded IC card coverage to Kumamoto, Kagoshima, Ōita, and Nagasaki. I was very surprised that they had chosen to introduce the system to these smaller metropolitan areas, but it seems that they were able to save on some of the systems costs by going with simple card readers instead of full-blown automated faregates. 

Here’s the situation at Nakahanda Station on the Hōhi Main Line in Ōita (2013.04). It seems like this might be the solution for something like the Hokuriku region, where there are potential benefits from an IC card system (particularly with the opening of the Hokuriku Shinkansen extension soon), but patronage levels may not justify a full-blown automated faregate system.






Using SUGOCA to purchase a limited express ticket between Ōita and Beppu:


----------



## quashlo

*JR East installs front video cameras on trains to tape accidents*
http://mainichi.jp/english/english/newsselect/news/20130720p2g00m0dm006000c.html



> TOKYO (Kyodo) -- East Japan Railway Co. (JR EAST) has started installing video cameras at the front driver's compartment on Tokyo passenger rail service trains to aid accident investigation.
> 
> Event recorders have been mounted in all the trains serving the Chuo Line and will be installed in trains on other key metropolitan services in fiscal 2014, JR East said.
> 
> …


----------



## quashlo

Recently, I’ve been interested in long-distance local services (i.e., 長距離普通電車) and have been doing a bit of research into the longest of these services (in terms of distance and / or travel time). While the market for intercity rail travel is mostly the domain of Shinkansen and other limited expresses, the nature of urban development patterns in Japan means that commuter sheds for many cities often end up overlapping, forming a megalopolis generally referred to as the Taiheiyō Belt (from Greater Tōkyō – Shizuoka – Hamamatsu – Greater Nagoya – Greater Ōsaka – Okayama – Hiroshima – Greater Fukuoka). What this means for rail service is that there are some interesting long-distance all-stop services, mostly operated by JR (for obvious reasons). Here are some of the more “epic” examples:

*JR Hokkaidō*
Nemuro Main Line 2429D
Travel time: 8:02
Distance: 308.4 km
Total fare: ¥5,560

We start off with perhaps the best-known of these long-distance services… It just misses being the longest such service by distance by a few kilometers, but is by far the longest by travel time, taking pretty much a full day. Interesting to note are the 18-minute dwells at Furano and Memuro and the 13-minute dwell at Obihiro (the Nemuro Main Line is all single-track). There is also 2522D / 3430D in the opposite direction, traveling as a local to Obihiro and then changing to a _Karikachi_ (狩勝) rapid for Takikawa, with a far shorter travel time of 6:42.



Code:


STATION           TIME
================ =====
Takikawa          9:37
Higashi-Takikawa  9:46
                  9:50
Akabira           9:57
Moshiri		 10:02
		 10:03
Hiragishi	 10:07
		 10:08
Ashibetsu	 10:14
		 10:15
Kami-Ashibetsu	 10:20
Nokanan		 10:26
Shima-no-shita	 10:41
		 10:42
Furano		 10:48
		 11:06
Nunobe		 11:13
Yamabe		 11:20
		 11:21
Shimo-Kanayama	 11:30
Kanayama	 11:38
Higashi-Shikagoe 11:51
		 11:52
Ikutora		 11:57
Ochiai		 12:08
		 12:21
Shintoku	 12:46
		 12:49
Tokachi Shimizu	 12:58
Haobi		 13:08
Mikage		 13:12
		 13:16
Memuro		 13:36
		 13:44
Taisei		 13:47
		 13:48
Nishi-Obihiro	 13:54
		 13:59
Hakurindai	 14:05
Obihiro		 14:10
		 14:23
Satsunai	 14:28
		 14:29
Inashibetsu	 14:33
	 	 14:34
Makubetsu	 14:41
		 14:46
Toshibetsu	 14:53
Ikeda	 	 14:58
		 14:59
Tōfutsu		 15:08
Toyokoro	 15:14
		 15:15
Shin-Yoshino	 15:22
Urahoro		 15:29
		 15:35
Kami-Atsunai	 15:58
Atsunai		 16:06
Chokubetsu	 16:14
		 16:15
Shakubetsu	 16:20
Onbetsu		 16:25
Furuse		 16:36
		 16:41
Shiranuka	 16:48
		 16:53
Nishi-Shoro	 16:59
Shoro		 17:02
		 17:03
Otanoshike	 17:13
		 17:25
Shin-Otanoshike	 17:28
		 17:29
Shin-Fuji	 17:34
		 17:35
Kushiro		 17:39

Sōya Main Line 4332D / 4334D / 330D (run number changes at Horonobe and Nayoro)
Travel time: 6:03
Distance: 259.4 km
Total fare: ¥5,250

Not nearly as long as the Nemuro Main Line runs, but an honorable mention goes to this local service running the full length of the Sōya Main Line from Wakkanai to Asahiyama. The return service is 321D / 4325D / 4327D, with a slightly shorter travel time of 5:47.



Code:


STATION           TIME
================ =====
Wakkanai	 14:12
Minami-Wakkanai	 14:15
		 14:16
Bakkai		 14:27
		 14:28
Yūchi		 14:35
		 14:36
Kabutonuma	 14:42
Tokumitsu	 14:51
		 14:51
Toyotomi	 14:56
		 14:57
Shimonuma	 15:04
		 15:05
Horonobe	 15:12
		 15:50
Kami-Horonobe	 15:55
Minami-Horonobe	 15:59
Yasuushi	 16:02
Onoppunai	 16:08
		 16:09
Nukanann	 16:14
		 16:15
Toikanbetsu	 16:18
Utanai		 16:23
		 16:24
Teshio Nakagawa	 16:32
		 16:42
Saku		 16:49
		 16:55
Osashima	 17:11
Otoineppu	 17:19
		 17:20
Sakkuru		 17:25
		 17:26
Teshiogawa Onsen 17:29
		 17:30
Toyoshimizu	 17:34
Onnenai		 17:40
Monponai	 17:47
Hatsuno		 17:51
Bifuka		 17:55
		 17:56
Minami-Bifuka	 17:59
Chihoku		 18:02
		 18:03
Chiebun		 18:05
		 18:06
Hokusei		 18:08
		 18:09
Nisshin		 18:17
Nayoro		 18:22
		 18:24
Higashi-Fūren	 18:29
Fūren		 18:34
		 18:35
Mizuho		 18:39
		 18:40
Tayoro		 18:44
		 18:45
Shimo-Shibetsu	 18:49
Shibetsu	 18:55
		 18:56
Kita-Kenbuchi     ---
Kenbuchi	 19:04
		 19:05
Higashi-Rokusen	 19:09
Wassamu		 19:15
Shiokari	 19:28
		 19:34
Ranru		 19:41
		 19:42
Kita-Pippu	 19:45
		 19:46
Pippu		 19:50
Minami-Pippu      ---
Kita-Nagayama	 19:57
Nagayama	 20:01
Shin-Asahikawa	 20:08
Asahikawa Yonjō	 20:11
		 20:12
Asahikawa	 20:15


----------



## quashlo

*JR East*
JR East tends to run its trains shorter distances than the other JRs… Probably part of the issue has to do with the fact that demand in the Tōkyō area is so vastly different than in other parts of its service area in eastern Japan that interlining is undesirable in most situations. The proximity of the JR Central service area at Atami also “constricts” the Tōkaidō Main Line services, most of which terminate at Atami or earlier. Up until 2012, there used to be an early-morning direct service from Tōkyō all the way to Shizuoka using 373 series limited express stock, but that was eliminated in 2012. Now, the longest services on the Tōkaidō Main Line go only as far as Numazu, still well into JR Central territory, but a far cry from Shizuoka.

Shōnan–Shinjuku Line (Ryōmō Line / Takasaki Line / Tōhoku Freight Line / Yokosuka Line / Tōkaidō Line) 2770E
Travel time: 3:42
Distance: 202.5 km
Total fare: ¥3,260

Within the Tōkyō area, the longest services are the Shōnan–Shinjuku Line, which connect Tōhoku Main Line services (Takasaki Line and Utsunomiya Line) and Tōkaidō Main Line (Tōkaidō Line and Yokosuka Line) services in a giant “X” across Greater Tōkyō. This particular run from Odawara on the Tōkaidō Line to Maebashi on the Ryōmō Line is the longest service on the Shōnan–Shinjuku Line, operated as a 15-car set like most of Shōnan–Shinjuku Line trains (the 5-car set is decoupled at Kagohara on the Takasaki Line). 



Code:


STATION               TIME PLATFORM
==================== ===== ========
Odawara		     18:00	
Kamonomiya	     18:03	
Kōzu		     18:06	
		     18:07	
Ninomiya	     18:10	
		     18:11	
Ōiso		     18:15	
Hiratsuka	     18:18	
		     18:19	
Chigasaki	     18:23	
		     18:24	
Tsujidō		     18:27	
Fujisawa	     18:30	
		     18:31	
Ōfuna		     18:35	
Totsuka		     18:40	
		     18:41	
Higashi-Totsuka       ---	
Hodogaya              ---
Yokohama	     18:50    (10)
		     18:51	
Shin-Kawasaki         ---	
Musasi Kosugi	     19:02	
Nishi-Ōi              ---
Ōsaki		     19:11	
		     19:12	
Ebisu		     19:16	
Shibuya		     19:18	
Shinjuku	     19:23     (4)
		     19:24	
Ikebukuro	     19:29     (3)
		     19:30	
Akabane		     19:41	
Urawa		     19:50	
Saitama Shin-Toshin   ---	
Ōmiya		     19:58	
		     19:59	
Miyahara	     20:03	
		     20:04	
Ageo		     20:08	
		     20:09	
Kita-Ageo	     20:11	
Okegawa		     20:14	
		     20:15	
Kitamoto	     20:19	
Kōnosu		     20:23	
Kita-Kōnosu	     20:27	
		     20:28	
Fukiage		     20:31	
Gyōda		     20:34	
		     20:35	
Kumagaya	     20:39	
Kagohara	     20:46	
		     20:50	
Fukaya		     20:55	
Okabe		     20:59	
Honjō		     21:04	
		     21:05	
Jinbohara	     21:08	
		     21:09	
Shinmachi	     21:12	
		     21:13	
Kuragano	     21:18	
Takasaki	     21:23     (4)
		     21:27	
Takasaki Ton'yamachi 21:30	
		     21:31	
Ino		     21:33	
Shin-Maebashi	     21:37	
		     21:38	
Maebashi	     21:42

Jōban (Rapid) Line 435M
Travel time: 3:12 
Distance: 164.7 km
Total fare: ¥2,940

Also interesting are the long-distance Jōban Line runs between Ueno and Takahagi in northern Ibaraki, the longest in the JR East network behind the Shōnan–Shinjuku services—impressive considering these terminate at Ueno and don’t actually go through the Yamanote Loop and out the other side, although the Kuroiso – Ueno services on the Utsunomiya Line (159.7 km) are a close second. There are five inbound (for Ueno) trains and four outbound (for Takahagi) trains daily on weekdays (on weekends, one of the inbound trains terminates at Tsuchiura instead of Ueno) doing these runs, all of which take about three hours. This is currently the longest of them by travel time, but with the fast-approaching opening of the Tōhoku Through Line, major changes could be in store for the Jōban Rapid Line, Utsunomiya Line, and Takasaki Line, so who knows what will happen. 



Code:


STATION           TIME PLATFORM
================ ===== ========
Ueno		 17:46	 (9)
Nippori		 17:48	
		 17:49	
Mikawashima	 17:51	
		 17:52	
Minami-Senju	 17:54	
		 17:55	
Kita-Senju	 17:57	
		 17:58	
Matsudo		 18:06	
Kashiwa		 18:14	
		 18:15	
Abiko		 18:19	
		 18:22	
Tennōdai	 18:25	
Toride		 18:29	
Fujishiro	 18:34	
		 18:35	
Sanuki		 18:38	
		 18:39	
Ushiku		 18:43	
Hitachino Ushiku 18:47	
Arakawa-oki	 18:50	
Tsuchiura	 18:56	
		 19:02	
Kandatsu	 19:07	
Takahama	 19:13	
		 19:24	
Ishioka		 19:28	
Hatori		 19:33	
Iwama		 19:37	
		 19:38	
Tomobe		 19:43	
Uchihara	 19:47	
Akatsuka	 19:51	
		 19:52	
Kairaku-en        ---
Mito		 19:57	 (3)
		 20:15	
Katsuta		 20:20	
		 20:21	
Sawa		 20:24	
		 20:25	
Tōkai		 20:28	
		 20:29	
Ōmika		 20:34	
		 20:35	
Hitachi Taga	 20:38	
		 20:39	
Hitachi		 20:43	
		 20:44	
Ogitsu		 20:48	
Jūō		 20:52	
Takahagi	 20:58

Tōhoku Main Line 2121M
Travel time: 3:41 
Distance: 188.5 km
Total fare: ¥3,260

The longest service in the Tōhoku region is this Tōhoku Main Line run from Kuroiso (basically the northern limit of Greater Tōkyō) all the way to Sendai via Shirakawa, Kōriyama, and Fukushima.



Code:


STATION           TIME PLATFORM
================= ==== ========
Kuroiso		  5:47	
Takaku		  5:51	
Kurodahara	  5:55	
		  5:56	
Toyohara	  6:00	
		  6:01	
Shirasaka	  6:05	
		  6:06	
Shin-Shirakawa	  6:09	
		  6:10	
Shirakawa	  6:12	
		  6:13	
Kutano		  6:17	
Izumizaki	  6:21	
		  6:22	
Yabuki		  6:26	
		  6:27	
Kagamiishi	  6:31	
		  6:32	
Sukagawa	  6:36	
		  6:37	
Asaka Nagamori	  6:42	
		  6:43	
Kōriyama	  6:48	
		  7:06	
Hiwada		  7:11	
		  7:12	
Gohyakugawa	  7:16	
Motomiya	  7:20	
Sugita		  7:25	
Nihonmatsu	  7:29	
Adachi		  7:33	
Matsukawa	  7:37	
		  7:38	
Kanayagawa	  7:42	
		  7:43	
Minami-Fukushima  7:48	
		  7:49	
Fukushima	  7:54	 (4)
		  8:07	
Higashi-Fukushima 8:12	
		  8:13	
Date		  8:16	
Koori		  8:20	
Fujita		  8:23	
		  8:24	
Kaida		  8:29	
Kosugō		  8:33	
Shiroishi	  8:39	
		  8:40	
Higashi-Shiroishi 8:43	
		  8:44	
Kita-Shirakawa	  8:48	
Ōgawara		  8:52	
		  8:53	
Funaoka		  8:55	
		  8:56	
Tsukinoki	  9:00	
Iwanuma		  9:06	
		  9:07	
Tatekoshi	  9:10	
Natori		  9:13	
		  9:14	
Minami-Sendai	  9:16	
		  9:17	
Taishidō	  9:19	
		  9:20	
Nagamachi	  9:22	
Sendai		  9:28	 (4)


----------



## quashlo

*JR Central*
Iida Line / Chūō Main Line 519M
Travel time: 6:58
Distance: 213.7 km
Total fare: ¥3,890

Not especially long distance-wise, but the travel time places this one second overall in Japan. The Iida Line is particularly famous among diehard railfans, as it’s a local line through mountain villages in Aichi, Shizuoka, and Nagano Prefectures, but the station spacing is relatively small (94 stations in 195.7 km) and it’s almost entirely single-track, making for some very interesting operations. There are three other similar runs, including 539M, 544M, and 570M, although this one has the longest travel time.



Code:


STATION            TIME
================  =====
Toyohashi	  10:42
Funamachi          ---
Shimoji            ---
Kozakai		  10:47
		  10:48
Ushikubo	  10:50
		  10:51
Toyokawa	  10:54
		  10:55
Mikawa Ichinomiya 10:59
		  11:00
Nagayama	  11:03
		  11:04
Ejima		  11:06
Tōjō		  11:09
		  11:10
Noda-jō		  11:13
		  11:16
Shinshiro	  11:18
		  11:20
Higashi-Shinmachi 11:22
Chausuyama	  11:24
		  11:25
Mikawa Tōgō	  11:27
		  11:28
Ōmi		  11:32
		  11:34
Torii		  11:36
		  11:37
Nagashino-jō	  11:39
		  11:40
Hon-Nagashino	  11:42
		  11:59
Mikawa Ōno	  12:03
		  12:04
Yuya Onsen	  12:07
		  12:08
Mikawa Makihara	  12:11
		  12:14
Kakidaira	  12:17
Mikawa Kawai	  12:20
		  12:21
Ikeba		  12:27
Tōei		  12:29
		  12:30
Izunma		  12:35
Kami-Ichiba	  12:36
		  12:37
Urakawa		  12:39
		  12:40
Hayase		  12:41
		  12:42
Shimo-Kawai	  12:44
Chūbu Tenryū	  12:48
		  12:50
Sakuma		  12:52
Aizuki		  12:57
		  12:58
Shironishi	  13:01
Mukai-ichiba	  13:05
Misakubo	  13:07
		  13:08
Ōzore		  13:14
Kowada		  13:19
Nakai-samarui	  13:24
		  13:25
Ina Kozawa	  13:28
		  13:31
Ugusu		  13:33
		  13:34
Hiraoka		  13:37
		  13:38
Shiteguri	  13:44
Nukuta		  13:49
		  13:50
Tamoto		  13:52
		  13:53
Kadoshima	  13:58
Karakasa	  14:03
		  14:04
Kinno		  14:07
Chiyo		  14:10
Tenryū-kyō	  14:13
		  14:16
Kawaji		  14:18
Tokimata	  14:21
Dashina		  14:24
		  14:25
Kega		  14:27
Ina Yawata	  14:29
		  14:30
Shimo-Yamamura	  14:32
Kanae		  14:34
		  14:35
Kiriishi	  14:38
		  14:39
Iida		  14:42
		  14:51
Sakuramachi	  14:53
		  14:54
Ina Kamisato	  14:56
Moto-Zenkōji	  15:00
		  15:01
Shimo-Ichida	  15:03
		  15:04
Ichida		  15:06
		  15:06
Shimodaira	  15:10
Yamabuki	  15:12
		  15:13
Ina Ōshima	  15:18
		  15:23
Kami-Katagiri	  15:29
		  15:30
Ina Tajima	  15:32
		  15:33
Takatōbara	  15:42
Nanakubo	  15:45
Ina Hongō	  15:50
Iijima		  15:55
		  15:56
Tagiri		  15:59
		  16:00
Ina Fukuoka	  16:05
		  16:09
Komachiya	  16:11
		  16:12
Komagane	  16:14
		  16:22
Ōtagiri		  16:24
		  16:25
Miyada		  16:27
		  16:28
Akagi		  16:30
Sawando		  16:34
		  16:37
Shimojima	  16:39
Ina-shi		  16:43
		  16:44
Ina Kita	  16:46
Tabata		  16:49
		  16:50
Kita-Tono	  16:52
		  16:53
Kinoshita	  16:56
Ina Matsushima	  16:59
		  17:02
Sawa		  17:05
		  17:06
Haba		  17:08
		  17:09
Ina Shinmachi	  17:12
		  17:13
Miyaki		  17:14
		  17:15
Tatsuno		  17:18
		  17:19
Kawagishi	  17:26
Ōkaya		  17:30
		  17:31
Shimo-Suwa	  17:35
Kami-Suwa	  17:40

Tōkaidō Main Line 127F
Travel time: 4:31
Distance: 216.1 km
Total fare: ¥3,570

Again, not particularly impressive in the distance department, but the travel time is fairly high and the run spans almost the entire length of JR Central’s segment of the Tōkaidō Main Line between Atami and Maibara, connecting Shizuoka, Hamamatsu, Toyohashi, Nagoya, and Gifu. This service is operated with a 4-car 313 series formation. A similar service, 3125F, operates on weekends and holidays, but it’s about 16 minutes faster than this weekday service.



Code:


STATION          TIME PLATFORM
=============== ===== ========
Shizuoka	 5:01	
Abekawa		 5:05	
		 5:06	
Mochimune	 5:08	
Yaizu		 5:13	
		 5:14	
Nishi-Yaizu	 5:16	
		 5:17	
Fujieda		 5:20	
Rokugō		 5:24	
Shimada		 5:27	
Kanaya		 5:31	
		 5:32	
Kikugawa	 5:39	
		 5:40	
Kakegawa	 5:45	
		 5:46	
Aino		 5:50	
Fukuroi		 5:53	
		 5:54	
Iwata		 5:59	
		 6:00	
Toyodachō	 6:03	
		 6:03	
Tenryū-gawa	 6:06	
		 6:07	
Hamamatsu	 6:11	
		 6:18	
Takatsuka	 6:23	
Maisaka		 6:27	
		 6:28	
Bentenjima	 6:30	
		 6:31	
Araimachi	 6:34	
Washizu		 6:37	
		 6:38	
Shinjohara	 6:42	
		 6:43	
Futagawa	 6:46	
		 6:47	
Toyohashi	 6:52	
		 7:08	
Nishi-Kozakai	 7:13	
Aichi Mito	 7:17	
		 7:21	
Mikawa Ōtsuka	 7:24	
		 7:25	
Mikawa Miya	 7:28	
Gamagōri	 7:30	
		 7:34	
Mikawa Shiotsu	 7:37	
Sangane		 7:40	
Kōda		 7:43	
Aimi		 7:46	
		 7:50	
Okazaki		 7:55	
Nishi-Okazaki	 7:59	
Anjō		 8:03	
		 8:08	
Mikawa Anjō	 8:10	
		 8:11	
Higashi-Kariya	 8:13	
		 8:14	
Noda Shinmachi	 8:15	
		 8:16	
Kariya		 8:18	
		 8:25	
Aizuma		 8:27	
Ōbu		 8:30	
		 8:31	
Kyōwa		 8:34	
		 8:34	
Minami-Ōdaka	 8:37	
Ōdaka		 8:39	
		 8:40	
Kasadera	 8:44	
		 8:48	
Atsuta		 8:51	
		 8:52	
Kanayama	 8:54	
		 8:55	
Otōbashi	 8:56	
		 8:57	
Nagoya		 8:59	(6)
		 9:07	
Biwajima	 9:11	
Kiyosu		 9:14	
		 9:15	
Inazawa		 9:17	
		 9:18	
Owari Ichinomiya 9:22	
		 9:23	
Kiso-gawa	 9:26	
		 9:27	
Gifu		 9:32


----------



## quashlo

*JR West*
San’yō Main Line 371M / 3481M (run number changes at Hiroshima)
Travel time: 5:45
Distance: 315.8 km
Total fare: ¥4,940

This one travels down the San’yō Main Line from Okayama all the way down to Shin-Yamaguchi, passing through Kurashiki, Fukuyama, Onomichi, Mihara, Hiroshima, Iwakuni, and Tokuyama. There used to be one direct service between Okayama and Shimonoseki (!), a distance of 384.7 km, but that was eventually eliminated in 2012, and this is now the longest-distance service, operated with a 4-car formation.



Code:


STATION           TIME PLATFORM
================ ===== ========
371M
Okayama          16:17   (2)
Kita-Nagase      16:21
Niwase           16:24
                 16:25
Nakashō          16:29
Kurashiki        16:34
Nishi-Achi       16:38
Shin-Kurashiki   16:43
Konkō            16:48
                 16:49
Kamogata         16:52
Satoshō          16:56
Kasaoka          17:01
Daimon           17:07
Higashi-Fukuyama 17:10
                 17:11
Fukuyama         17:15
Bingo Akasaka    17:20
Matsunaga        17:25
Higashi-Onomichi 17:28
Onomichi         17:34
                 17:35
Itozaki          17:42
                 17:44
Mihara           17:48
                 17:53
Hongō            18:01
Kōchi            18:12
Nyūno            18:17
Shiraichi        18:22
Nishi-Takaya     18:26
                 18:27
Saijō            18:31
Hachihonmatsu    18:37
Seno             18:47
Nakano Higashi   18:51
Aki Nakano       18:54
Kaitaichi        18:58
Mukainada        19:01
Tenjingawa       19:03
                 19:04
Hiroshima        19:08   (1)

3481M
Hiroshima        19:13   (1)
Yokogawa         19:17
Nishi-Hiroshima  19:20
                 19:21
Shin-Inokuchi    19:24
                 19:25
Itsukaichi       19:28
Hatsukaichi      19:31
                 19:32
Miyauchi‒Kushido 19:34
Ajina            19:37
                 19:38
Miyajima-guchi   19:40
Maezora          19:43
Ōnoura           19:46
                 19:47
Kuba             19:51
                 19:52
Ōtake            19:56
Waki             19:59
Iwakuni          20:03
                 20:05
Minami-Iwakuni   20:09
                 20:10
Fujū             20:12
                 20:13
Tsuzu            20:17
                 20:18
Yū               20:21
Kōjiro           20:26
Ōbatake          20:30
                 20:31
Yanai Minato     20:35
Yanai            20:38
Tabuse           20:43
                 20:44
Iwata            20:49
Shimata          20:54
Hikari           20:58
                 20:59
Kudamatsu        21:04
Kushigahama      21:08
                 21:09
Tokuyama         21:13
                 21:19
Shin-Nan'yō      21:24
Fukugawa         21:27
                 21:28
Heta             21:31
                 21:32
Tonomi           21:39
Hōfu             21:45
                 21:46
Daidō            21:52
Yotsutsuji       21:56
                 21:57
Shin-Yamaguchi   22:02

Hokuriku Main Line / Tōkaidō Main Line / Akō Line
3323M
Travel time: 4:06
Distance: 275.5 km
Total fare: ¥4,310

This is the longest special rapid (_shin-kaisoku_ 新快速) service in JR West’s urban network in Keihanshin (Greater Ōsaka, Kōbe, and Kyōto), traveling from Tsuruga at the southern reach of the Hokuriku region all the way south to Banshū Akō, passing through Maibara, Kyōto, Ōsaka, Kōbe, and Himeji. This is one of the two weekend / holiday runs doing the full length between Tsuruga and Banshū Akō (the other is 3203M, departing Tsuruga at 5:35 and arriving at Banshū Akō at 9:41). There is also the weekday version (3523M) that shaves one minute off the travel time, plus a slew of other runs that are slightly shorter (starting / terminating at Maibara, Yasu, Himeji, Aboshi, etc.).



Code:


STATION           TIME PLATFORM
================ ===== ========
Tsuruga		 17:49	
Shin-Hikida	 17:58	
		 17:59	
Ōmi Shiotsu	 18:05	
Yogo		 18:09	
		 18:10	
Kinomoto	 18:13	
		 18:14	
Takatsuki	 18:17	
		 18:18	
Kawake		 18:21	
Torahime	 18:24	
Nagahama	 18:28	
		 18:29	
Tamura		 18:32	
Sakata		 18:35	
Maibara		 18:42	
		 18:48	
Hikone		 18:52	
		 18:53	
Minami-Hikone     ---
Kawase		  ---
Inae		  ---
Notogawa	 19:00	
		 19:01	
Azuchi
Ōmi Hachiman	 19:06	
		 19:07	
Shinohara
Yasu		 19:12	
		 19:13	
Moriyama	 19:16	
Rittō		  ---
Kusatsu		 19:20	
		 19:21	
Minami-Kusatsu	 19:23	
		 19:24	
Seta		  ---
Ishiyama	 19:28	
Zeze		  ---
Ōtsu		 19:32	
Yamashina	 19:37	
Kyōto		 19:42	  (5)
		 19:44	
Nishi-Ōji	  ---
Katsuragawa	  ---
Mukōmachi	  ---
Nagaoka-kyō	  ---
Yamazaki	  ---
Shimamoto	  ---
Takatsuki	 19:56	
		 19:57	
Settsu Tonda	  ---
Ibaraki	  	  ---
Senri-oka	  ---
Kishibe		  ---
Suita		  ---
Higashi-Yodogawa  ---
Shin-Ōsaka 	 20:08	 (16)
		 20:09	
Ōsaka		 20:13	  (5)
		 20:15	
Tsukamoto	  ---
Amagasaki	 20:20	  (1)
		 20:21	
Tachibana	  ---
Kōshien-guchi     ---
Nishinomiya	  ---
Sakura Shukugawa  ---
Ashiya		 20:28	
		 20:29	
Kōnan Yamate
Settsu Motoyama   ---
Sumiyoshi	  ---
Rokkō-michi	  ---
Nada		  ---
Sannomiya	 20:37	
		 20:38	
Motomachi	  ---
Kōbe		 20:40	
		 20:41	
Hyōgo		  ---
Shin-Nagata	  ---
Takatori	  ---
Suma Kaihin Kōen  ---
Suma		  ---
Shioya		  ---
Tarumi		  ---
Maiko		  ---
Asagiri		  ---
Akashi		 20:53	
		 20:54	
Nishi-Akashi	 20:57	
		 20:58	
Ōkubo		  ---
Uozumi		  ---
Tsuchiyama	  ---
Higashi-Kakogawa  ---
Kakogawa	 21:07	
		 21:08	
Hōden		  ---
Sone		  ---
Himeji Bessho	  ---
Gochaku		  ---
Himeji		 21:18	  (8)
		 21:19	
Agaho		 21:23	
Harima Katsuhara 21:26	
Aboshi           21:29	
                 21:32	
Tatsuno		 21:37	
Aioi             21:42	
                 21:43	
Nishi-Aioi	 21:47	
Sakoshi          21:51	
Banshū Akō       21:55

San’in Main Line / Hakubi Line / Akō Line
282M / 824M / 1922M (run number changes at Yonago and Okayama)
Travel time: 6:57
Distance: 274.9 km
Total fare: ¥4,620

This is the second longest local service in Japan by travel time, traveling on the San’in Main Line along the Sea of Japan coast from Izumo-shi to Yonago and then heading cross-country through the mountains of western Japan via the Hakubi Line to get to Okayama and Banshū Akō.



Code:


STATION           TIME PLATFORM
================ ===== ========
Izumo-shi	  9:08	
Naoe		  9:12	
		  9:13	
Shōbara		  9:18	
		  9:19	
Shinji		  9:23	
		  9:25	
Kimachi		  9:29	
		  9:30	
Tamatsukuri Onsen 9:36	
		  9:37	
Nogi		  9:42	
		  9:45	
Matsue		  9:49	
		 10:05	
Higashi-Matsue	 10:12	
		 10:13	
Iya		 10:16	
Arashima	 10:22	
		 10:26	
Yasugi		 10:30	
		 10:31	
Yonago		 10:40	
		
824M		
Yonago		 11:02	
Higashiyama Kōen 11:05	
		 11:06	
Hōki Daisen	 11:10	
	 	 11:11	
Kishimoto	 11:17	
	 	 11:19	
Hōki Mizoguchi	 11:23	
		 11:24	
Ebi		 11:31	
		 11:32	
Muko		 11:35	
		 11:36	
Neu		 11:41	
		 11:54	
Kurosaka	 12:02	
Kamisuge	 12:08	
		 12:11	
Shōyama		 12:15	
		 12:16	
Kami-Iwami	 12:26	
		 12:30	
Niizato		 12:35	
Ashidachi	 12:42	
Bitchū Kōjiro	 12:49	
		 12:50	
Nunohara	  ---	
Niimi		 12:58	
		 13:14	
Ishiga		 13:18	
		 13:19	
Ikura		 13:23	
		 13:24	
Hōkoku		 13:31	
		 13:32	
Bitchū Kawamo	 13:37	
		 13:41	
Kinoyama	 13:46	
Bitchū Takahashi 13:51	
		 13:52	
Bitchū Hirose	 13:56	
Minagi		 14:03	
Hiwa		 14:07	
Gōkei		 14:11	
Sōja		 14:17	
		 14:25	
Kiyone		 14:28	
		 14:29	
Kurashike	 14:35	
		 14:37	
Nakashō		 14:41	
		 14:42	
Niwase		 14:45	
		 14:46	
Kita-Nagase	 14:49	
		 14:50	
Okayama		 14:54	  (3)
		
1922M		
Okayama		 14:56	  (3)
Nishi-gawara	 14:59	
Takashima	 15:01	
		 15:02	
Higashi-Okayama	 15:05	
		 15:06	
Ōdara		 15:09	
		 15:10	
Saidaiji	 15:13	
		 15:14	
Ōdomi		 15:17	
Oku		 15:20	
Osafune		 15:24	
		 15:25	
Kagato		 15:28	
		 15:29	
Inbe		 15:33	
		 15:34	
Nishi-Katakami	 15:37	
Bizen Katakami	 15:39	
		 15:40	
Iri		 15:43	
		 15:44	
Hinase		 15:50	
Sōgo		 15:53	
		 15:54	
Bizen Fukukawa	 15:57	
Tenwa		 16:00	
Banshū Akō	 16:05


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū*
JR Kyūshū’s examples tend to be shorter-distance than the larger JRs, as they have a smaller service area and a fair amount of competition with limited express services, but the operations are still fascinating.

Kagoshima Main Line / Nagasaki Main Line / Sasebo Line 2945M
Travel time: 5:20
Distance: 186.3 km
Total fare: ¥3,570

This service used to operate out of Shimonoseki via the Kanmon Tunnel, but was recently modified to originate at Moji-kō instead, so it no longer crosses over from Honshū. Still an interesting service, though, as it goes all the way to Haiki, just a stone’s throw away from Sasebo in northern Nagasaki Prefecture. I believe this is JR Kyūshū’s longest local service by travel time, operated as a coupled 8-car 415 series formation all the way to Hizen Yamaguchi in Saga Prefecture, where one of the four-car sets is decoupled.



Code:


STATION           TIME PLATFORM
================ ===== ========
Moji-kō		 15:36	
Komorie		 15:41	
Moji		 15:43	
		 15:44	
Kokura		 15:50	 (5)
		 15:56	
Nishi-Kokura	 15:57	
		 15:58	
Kyūshū Kōdai-mae 16:01	
		 16:02	
Tobata		 16:04	
		 16:05	
Edamitsu	 16:07	
		 16:08	
Space World	 16:09	
		 16:12	
Yahata		 16:14	
		 16:15	
Kurosaki	 16:18	
Jinnoharu	 16:21	
Orio		 16:24	 (3)
		 16:25	
Mizumaki	 16:27	
Ongagawa	 16:30	
Ebitsu		 16:35	
		 16:36	
Kyōiku-dai-mae	 16:40	
		 16:41	
Akama		 16:44	
		 16:51	
Tōgō		 16:55	
		 16:56	
Higashi-Fukuma	 16:59	
		 17:00	
Fukuma		 17:03	
Chidori		 17:06	
Koga		 17:09	
Shishibu	 17:11	
		 17:12	
Shingū Chūō	 17:14	
Fukkō-dai-mae	 17:17	
		 17:20	
Kyūsan-dai-mae	 17:23	
Kashii		 17:26	
Chihaya		 17:28	
		 17:29	
Hakozaki	 17:33	
		 17:34	
Yoshizuka	 17:36	
Hakata		 17:39	(6)
		 17:46	
Takeshita	 17:50	
		 17:51	
Sasabaru	 17:54	
Minami-Fukuoka	 17:58	
		 18:02	
Kasuga		 18:04	
		 18:05	
Ōno-jō		 18:07	
Mizuki		 18:09	
		 18:10	
Tofurō-minami	 18:13	
Futsukaichi	 18:15	
		 18:20	
Tenpai-zan	 18:23	
		 18:24	
Haruda		 18:28	
		 18:33	
Keyakidai	 18:37	
Kiyama		 18:39	
		 18:40	
Yayoigaoka	 18:43	
		 18:44	
Tashiro		 18:47	
Tosu		 18:49	
		 19:05	
Shin-Tosu	 19:09	
Hizen Fumoto	 19:11	
		 19:12	
Nakabaru	 19:16	
Yoshinogari Kōen 19:20	
		 19:21	
Kanzaki		 19:23	
		 19:24	
Igaya		 19:28	
Saga		 19:33	
		 19:40	
Nabeshima	 19:44	
Balloon Saga      ---	
Kubota		 19:48	
		 19:48	
Ushizu		 19:51	
		 19:52	
Hizen Yamaguchi	 19:57	
		 20:04	
Ōmachi		 20:10	
Kitagata	 20:13	
Takahashi	 20:17	
		 20:18	
Takeo Onsen	 20:21	
Nagao		 20:26	
		 20:29	
Mimasaka	 20:33	
Kami-Arita	 20:38	
Arita		 20:42	
		 20:43	
Mikawachi	 20:50	
Haiki		 20:56

Nippō Main Line 6958M / 754M
Travel time: 4:29
Distance: 209.6 km
Total fare: ¥3,880

JR Kyūshū’s longest local service by distance is this run on the Nippō Main Line up the eastern coast of Kyūshū from Kagoshima Chūō all the way north to Nobeoka via Kirishima, Miyakonojō, Miyazaki, and Hyūga.



Code:


STATION           TIME
================ =====
Kagoshima Chūō	 18:46
Kagoshima	 18:49
		 18:50
Ryūgamizu         ---
Shigetomi	 19:03
Aira		 19:06
Chōsa		 19:09
Kinkō		 19:12
Kajiki		 19:15
		 19:19
Hayato		 19:25
		 19:26
Kokubu		 19:29
		 19:33
Kirishima Jingū	 19:45
		 19:46
Kita-Naganoda	 19:52
		 19:53
Ōsumi Ōkawara	 19:59
		 20:02
Kitamata	 20:07
Takarabe	 20:11
Isoichi		 20:15
		 20:16
Nishi-Miyakonojō 20:19
Miyakonojō	 20:22
		 20:23
Mimata		 20:28
		 20:29
Mochibaru	 20:32
		 20:33
Yamanokuchi	 20:36
		 20:37
Aoi-dake	 20:46
		 20:52
Tano		 21:04
Hyūga Kutsukake	 21:09
		 21:10
Kiyotake	 21:15
		 21:20
Kanō		 21:23
		 21:24
Minami-Miyazaki	 21:26
		 21:28
Miyazaki	 21:31
		 21:48
Miyazaki Jingū	 21:50
		 21:51
Hasugaike	 21:53
		 21:54
Hyūga Sumiyoshi	 21:57
		 21:58
Sadowara	 22:02
Hyūga Shintomi	 22:07
		 22:08
Takanabe	 22:13
		 22:14
Kawaminami	 22:20
Tsuno		 22:26
		 22:29
Higashi-Tsuno	 22:33
		 22:34
Mimitsu		 22:38
Minami-Hyūga	 22:44
		 22:47
Zaikōji		 22:51
Hyūga-shi	 22:54
Kadogawa	 23:00
		 23:01
Totoro		 23:05
Asahigaoka	 23:08
Minami-Nobeoka	 23:12
Nobeoka		 23:15


----------



## quashlo

*JR Shikoku*
125M / 4125M / 547M (run number changes at Kan’onji and Iyo Saijō)
Travel time: 4:59
Distance: 194.4 km
Total fare: ¥3,400

JR Shikoku’s longest local trains are on the Yosan Line linking Takamatsu and Matsuyama. This particular run is a _Sunport Nanpū Relay_ rapid (快速サンポート南風リレー号) service from Takamatsu to Matsuyama, taking about five hours between the two largest cities on Shikoku’s northern coast. Ironically, the only other run going directly between Takamatsu and Matsuyama, 103M, actually takes less time even though it’s an all-stop service.



Code:


STATION         TIME  PLATFORM
============== ====== ========
Takamatsu	12:13	(9)
Kōzai		 ---	
Kinashi		 ---	
Hashioka	12:20	
		12:21	
Kokubu		 ---	
Sanuki Fuchū     ---	
Kamogawa         ---	
Yasoba		 ---	
Sakaide		12:29	
		12:30	
Utazu		12:34	
Marugame	12:37	
Sanuki Shioya	12:39	
		12:40	
Tadotsu		12:43	
		12:46	
Kaiganji	12:50	
	        12:53	
Tsushimanomiya   ---	
Takuma		12:58	
		12:59	
Mino		13:02	
Takase		13:06	
		13:13	
Hijidai		13:16	
Motoyama	13:19	
		13:22	
Kan'onji	13:26	
		13:40	
Toyohama	13:45	
Minoura		13:49	
Kawanoe		13:54	
		13:58	
Iyo Mishima	14:03	
		14:04	
Iyo Sangawa	14:08	
Akaboshi	14:12	
Iyo Doi		14:15	
		14:16	
Sekigawa	14:19	
		14:20	
Takihama	14:27	
Niihama		14:31	
		14:40	
Nakahagi	14:44	
		14:45	
Iyo Saijō	14:50	
		15:27	
Ishizuchi-yama	15:30	
		15:31	
Iyo Himi	15:33	
		15:34	
Iyo Komatsu	15:36	
Tamanoe		15:39	
		15:40	
Nyūgawa		15:43	
Iyo Miyoshi	15:47	
Iyo Sakurai	15:54	
		15:55	
Iyo Tomita	15:59	
		16:00	
Imabari		16:04	
		16:07	
Hashihama	16:11	
		16:14	
Namikata	16:17	
Ōnishi		16:21	
		16:22	
Iyo Kameoka	16:27	
Kikuma		16:31	
		16:32	
Asanami		16:36	
		16:37	
Ōura		16:41	
		16:43	
Iyo Hōjō	16:47	
		16:48	
Yanagihara	16:51	
Awai		16:53	
Kōyōdai		16:56	
Horie		16:59	
		17:00	
Iyo Wake	17:02	
		17:03	
Mitsuhama	17:07	
		17:08	
Matsuyama	17:12	(2)

*Other railways*
Aizu Railway / Yagan Railway / Tōbu Kinugawa Line / Tōbu Nikkō Line / Tōbu Sky Tree Line / 156 M / 156 / 56
Travel time: 4:05
Distance: 190.7 km
Total fare: ¥3,140

Probably deserving of a mention is the longest non-JR local service, comprising four roundtrips between Asakusa in Tōkyō and Aizu Tajima way up in Fukushima Prefecture. Although not expecially long by distance, the longest travel times break four hours.



Code:


STATION                             TIME
================================== =====
Aizu Tajima			   16:00
Naka-Arai			   16:04
Aizu Arakai			   16:08
				   16:11
Aizu-san Dōjō			   16:13
Nanatsugatake Tozan-guchi	   16:17
Aizu Kōgen Ozeguchi		   16:22
				   16:23
Ōjika Kōgen			   16:29
Kami-Miyori - Shiobara Onsen-guchi 16:33
				   16:34
Naka-Miyori Onsen		   16:38
				   16:41
Yunishigawa Onsen		   16:48
Kawaji Yumoto			   16:52
				   16:53
Kawaji Onsen			   16:54
				   16:55
Ryūō-kyō			   16:58
Shin-Fujiwara			   17:02
				   17:05
Kinugawa Kōen			   17:09
Kinugawa Onsen			   17:13
				   17:27
Kosagoe				   17:30
Shin-Takatoku			   17:34
				   17:40
Ōkuwa				   17:45
				   17:47
Daiyamukō			   17:52
Shimo-Imaichi			   17:56
				   17:59
Myōjin				   18:05
Shimo-Goshiro			   18:08
				   18:09
Itaga				   18:13
Kita-Kanuma			   18:18
Shin-Kanuma			   18:22
Momiyama			   18:25
Niregi				   18:28
				   18:29
Tōbu Kanasaki			   18:33
Ienaka				   18:37
Kassenba			   18:40
Shin-Tochigi			   18:43
				   18:44
Tochigi				   18:47
				   18:49
Shin-Ōhirashita			   18:53
Shizuwa				    ---
Fujioka				    ---
Itakura Tōyō-dai-mae		   19:04
				   19:05
Yagyū				    ---
Shin-Koga			    ---
Kurihashi			    ---
Minami-Kurihashi		    ---
Satte				    ---
Sugito Takanodai		    ---
Tōbu Dōbutsu Kōen		   19:24
				   19:25
Himemiya			    ---
Kita-Kasukabe			    ---
Kasukabe			   19:30
				   19:31
Ichinowari			    ---
Takesato			    ---
Sengendai			    ---
Ōbukuro				    ---
Kita-Koshigaya			    ---
Koshigaya			    ---
Shin-Koshigaya			    ---
Gamō				    ---
Shinden				    ---
Matsubara Danchi		    ---
Sōka				    ---
Yatsuka				    ---
Takenotsuka			    ---
Nishi-Arai			    ---
Umejima				    ---
Gotanno				    ---
Kosuge				    ---
Kita-Senju			   19:53
				   19:54
Ushida				    ---
Horikiri			    ---
Kanegafuchi			    ---
Higashi-Mukōjima		    ---
Hikifune			    ---
Tōkyō Sky Tree			   20:01
				   20:02
Asakusa				   20:05


----------



## Svartmetall

Those are some impressive lists there, Quashlo. Very interesting indeed.


----------



## Highcliff

quashlo said:


> Tōkyō Metro has released the next CM in this year’s “Color your days” series with actress Horikita Maki (堀北真希). Seems like this series is focused more on targeting women, similar to last year’s series with fashion model and actress An (杏).
> 
> 60 s CM spot. All three versions (15 s, 30 s, and 60 s) can be seen on the Tōkyō Metro site.


maki horikita....:drool::drool::drool:








http://www.style06.com/horikita-maki-3


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Those long-distance local services seem to be really interesting indeed, especially the ones from Hokkaido where a train ride could be the equivalent of a hard day at work. Perhaps a reason why I would take the rapid services more often than the local (stopping) version... Yet, it'd be interesting to see all those stops along the way!


----------



## Murakamisenior

Highcliff said:


> maki horikita....:drool::drool::drool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.style06.com/horikita-maki-3


OMG, she's beautiful.....


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Please keep the thread to topic. This is not a "hot girl" thread.


----------



## Murakamisenior

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ Please keep the thread to topic. This is not a "hot girl" thread.


Ok, sorry for that.


----------



## quashlo

fieldsofdreams said:


> Those long-distance local services seem to be really interesting indeed, especially the ones from Hokkaido where a train ride could be the equivalent of a hard day at work. Perhaps a reason why I would take the rapid services more often than the local (stopping) version... Yet, it'd be interesting to see all those stops along the way!


In this context, "local train" (普通電車) just means a train where you only have to pay based on the distance you travel, as opposed to a limited express or Shinkansen where you have to pay additional surcharges. Both the _shin-kaisoku_ and Shōnan‒Shinjuku Line are actually "rapid" / "express" / "fast" services, so they skip plenty of stops. In fact, _shin-kaisoku_ have a top speed of 130 km/h and do about 80 km/h average end-to-end on the 200 km stretch between Maibara and Himeji, a distance that would normally be strictly the purview of a high-speed intercity line (the parallel Tōkaidō / San'yō Shinkansen has six stations on this stretch). The Shōnan‒Shinjuku Line is noticeably slower (55-60 km/h) for various reasons, but still a lot faster than taking the corresponding all-stop services.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
Quashlo brought an interesting point that I'd like to add to. Though the kaisoku (rapid) services skip many stops and are often quite fast, they still fall under the distance-based fare structure with no surcharges. So in the tariff sense they fall under the "local" category.

OTOH, some of the private railways have an additional service designation called "kaku eki teisha" or "kakutei" for short. This is used notably in cases where a railway has a four track main- the "locals" may skip some of the (especially) inner city stations, while the "kakutei" will stop at every station. However, in most cases, the railways have simply replaced the "local" service designator with "kakutei", perhaps because its meaning is more explicit ("stopping at every station").


----------



## quashlo

Reminds me of the incredibly confusing setup on the Jōban Rapid Line where the inner-suburban trains (going as far as Toride) are called "rapids" (_kaisoku_ 快速) while the outer suburban trains (going past Toride to Tsuchiura, Mito, Katsuta, and Takahagi) are called "locals" (_futsū_ 普通), even though the latter make all the same stops as the former between Ueno and Toride and are technically the "superior" service. The "all-stop" locals (_kakutei_ 各停) use a separate pair of tracks between Ueno and Toride. When I first started getting into Japanese rail, I had an incredibly difficult time wrapping my head around it. :lol:


----------



## orulz

While using a Seishun 18 ticket from Hiroshima to Wakkanai about 9 or 10 years ago I was absolutely startled that such a good and fast service, shin-kaisoku, with such new and comfortable rolling stock, was available to me. So much so that (fearing getting caught for breaking the rules and getting fined, or arrested or something) I asked a conductor if it _really_ was OK to ride.

That was definitely the most pleasantly fast (快速!) stretch of the trip. I took an overnight train on the way back, which probably was faster, but it wasn't very pleasant since they had the heater set to "SCORCHING HOT" and it must have been stuck on, since they couldn't figure out how to turn it down.

This was the trip and probably the service that got me interested in Japanese rail systems.

I leave you with an odd yet tranist-related photo from that trip. This is from the bus system in Wakkanai. Notice the advertisement on the bus: "BUY CAR NICE BEAVER."


----------



## Blackraven

On the lighter and funnier side of things:
What seems to be going on here?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/1isv8o/passengers_in_japan_help_rock_a_train_car_in/

news reports:
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/affairs/news/130722/crm13072221200012-n1.htm

http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20130722/k10013209831000.html


----------



## Northridge

^^I would have thought that activity just squeeze her more.








Nice that it turned out good.


----------



## quashlo

Thankfully she just fell while getting off... When I first saw the photo, I thought it might have been something far worse, like she jumped and then somehow ended up wedged in between the train and platform.


----------



## loefet

Wonder how much more difficult this would have been with platform doors?
It might be one of the drawbacks to have them, or do they extend the platform so the gap would be narrower?

Thankfully it seems like it all went OK, so that's a good thing. Great to see that people are working together so quickly after such an event.


----------



## quashlo

orulz said:


> While using a Seishun 18 ticket from Hiroshima to Wakkanai about 9 or 10 years ago


What route did you take? I assume Tōkaidō Main Line + Tōhoku Main Line, or did you go along the Sea of Japan coast?


----------



## orulz

quashlo said:


> What route did you take? I assume Tōkaidō Main Line + Tōhoku Main Line, or did you go along the Sea of Japan coast?


Both, actually.

I'm honestly not 100% on the exact route, but I'm pretty sure that on the way up, we went Sanyo-Tokaido-Tohoku. At the time, the Tohoku Shinkansen ended in Hachinohe, so part of the Tohoku Main line had been converted to the IGR, but from there to Aomori it was still JR.

We took a ferry from Aomori to Hakodate since the trains crossing the Seikan tunnel that are eligible for the Seishun 18 ticket are infrequent and didn't really work for our schedule. We stayed the night in a capsule hotel in Aomori, and got to the ferry somehow. I think we hitchhiked from the ferry landing in Hakodate to the station.

On the way back I think we took a route through Akita and Niigata, including one of the venerable "Moonlight" trains, between Niigata and Tokyo. That was our only overnight train by my recollection; most of our travel was by day and required a transfer about every 2-4 hours.


----------



## quashlo

*Fate of Imazato-suji Line extension to be determined before privatization
大阪市営地下鉄:今里筋線、民営化前に延伸判断へ*
http://mainichi.jp/select/news/20130724k0000e010227000c.html

The fate of the proposed extension of the Ōsaka Municipal Subway Imazato-suji Line, a topic of debate that has been dragging on across multiple sessions of the Ōsaka City Council, will be determined by the city before it carries out privatization of the subway system. Up until now, Ōsaka City mayor Hashimoto Tōru has indicated that he would leave the decision about the extension up to the new private company taking over the subway, but in order to receive the needed two-thirds majority for the privatization, he’s changed his heart a bit. In September, the city will propose a motion to establish a working group to discuss the proposed extension in more detail, with a decision being made on the project as early as before the close of this fiscal year.

The Imazato-suji Line is the newest line in the network, opening in 2006 between Itakano (井高野) and Imazato (今里). It also happens to be the lowest-ridership line in the system, and the city had initially shelved the proposed 6.7 km extension from Imazato to Yuzato 6-chōme (湯里六丁目). The City Council has been lobbying to move the project forward, and several councilmembers have indicated they would oppose privatization if the extension was not guaranteed.

===

I originally thought this was about a northern extension from Itakano, as I remember they were discussing that a few years ago... Didn’t even know they had an extension at the southern end on the table.


----------



## quashlo

*Studies begin for new station on Hokuriku Main Line in Hakusan City
白山の在来線新駅概略調査　市がＪＲ関連会社に委託*
http://www.hokkoku.co.jp/subpage/H20130724103.htm

This is a new station on the Hokuriku Main Line planned for a location adjacent to the future Hakusan Depot (白山総合車両基地) on the Hokuriku Shinkansen extension. Hakusan City has enlisted a JR West subsidiary as consultant to perform the needed studies, including platform layout, station plaza size, roadway access, and ridership forecasts, as well as engineering considerations related to the proximity to the Shinkansen viaduct and the future Shinkansen depot. The city will also begin work soon on land readjustment for a 13 ha area surrounding the future station, and the ridership forecasts will consider population growth as a result of nearby development.

The new station is planned for a location in Kita-Yasutamachi (北安田町) in Hakusan City, approx. 2 km from Mattō Station (松任駅) and 2.4 km from Kaga Kasama Station (加賀笠間駅), at the intersection of the Hokuriku Main Line with the the Suematsu–Tokumitsu Road (末松徳光線). The station will be built as a petition station, with 100% of the funding to be provided by the local government, in this case Hakusan City.

Originally, the city had been hoping to have Shinkansen trains also stop at the station (“Hakusan Station”), but they eventually shelved the idea given that it would only be a limited number of trains, instead pushing to build a new Shinkansen station near Kaga Kasama.

===

Both Mattō and Kaga Kasama are fairly small stations (3,000 and 1,500 daily boardings each), but there is quite a bit of undeveloped land in between. If you look at Google Map aerials, you can actually see a huge suburban subdivision approximately due north of where this new station would be.


----------



## quashlo

*Kōnan Railway rescinds proposal to abandon Ōwani Line
大鰐線廃止方針を撤回　自治体と存続協議　弘南鉄道*
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2013/07/20130723t25005.htm

On 2013.07.22, Kōnan Railway (弘南鉄道) announced that it has rescinded its proposal to abandon the 13.9 km Ōwani Line linking Hirosaki City and Ōwani Town in Aomori Prefecture, and will instead begin discussions with local governments on how to ensure the line remains in service.

The railway president met with mayors from Hirosaki and Ōwani indicated that he would seek to avoid public funding, saying the railway didn’t want to be bound by various legal requirements regarding employee compensation, etc. However, they would at least need to maintain FY2012 ridership levels as a prerequisite for continuing operation of the line. If ridership levels can’t be maintained in the next year or so, the railway will consider abandoning the line again. The line saw a peak of 3,898,000 annual passengers in 1974, but that has dropped to a mere 575,000 passengers in FY2012. 

===

Good news, but the situation is still pretty bleak … Only about 1,600 riders a day. If the cities want to keep the service, they need to start helping to fund it.


----------



## quashlo

Some more pictures of the Mansebashi work:
http://response.jp/article/2013/07/24/202815.html

In front of us is the active inbound track for the Chūō Rapid Line, while behind that are the former pocket tracks for long-distance trains. 




























The new observation area reuses the former platforms for the short-distance trains at Manseibashi Station










From underneath:










From the Kanda River side:


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Only about 1,600 riders a day. If the cities want to keep the service, they need to start helping to fund it.


And local residents ride it, rather than buying another car.


----------



## orulz

Is Manseibashi the place that was used as a train museum until a few years ago? I visited that place in 2006 or 7. It was awesome to have a museum like that so close to Akihabara Station. The museum itself was neat but not very big and looked like it had not been updated in a while. I think the exhibits were moved somewhere else.

I am not surprised that they are trying to do something that generates more revenue out of the real estate.


----------



## quashlo

Yeah, it was the former museum... The observation area should be pretty good for trainspotting. This entire area is really shaping up, as there are a lot of new office buildings that have gone up, not just JR's office project... I'm also glad they're doing a better job of integrating and interacting with the river, perhaps the most valuable "natural" asset of this part of Tōkyō. Now, we just need them to finish the improvements to Ochanomizu Station.


----------



## quashlo

*Station building restoration pushes JR Tōkyō Station ridership past Yokohama
赤レンガ復元の東京駅、乗車人員17年ぶりに横浜抜く*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO57241620R10C13A7L60000/

For the first time in 17 years, average daily boardings at JR Tōkyō Station have surpassed Yokohama Station according to ridership rankings prepared by JR East. Tōkyō rose to 4th place behind Shinjuku, Ikebukuro, and Shibuya, buoyed by the completion of the restoration of the Marunouchi Station Building to its original, pre-war design and the opening of the new Kitte mall inside the JP Tower redevelopment outside the station.

Average daily boardings at Tōkyō Station reached 402,277 passengers, about 20,000 more than FY2011. Meanwhile, Yokohama dropped to 5th place with 400,655 passengers, an increase of only 6,000. Based on the ticketing data, growth in commuter pass ridership at Tōkyō was stagnant, but there was strong growth in non-commuter pass ridership, indicating that many passengers are coming to Tōkyō Station for shopping and sightseeing purposes. The restored Marunouchi Station Building, with a reconstructed third floor originally damaged and demolished after World War II air raids, opened in October of last year, followed by an expansion of Daimaru’s Tōkyō department store last year and the opening of Kitte in March of this year.

Shinjuku, Ikebukuro, and Shibuya still remain the top three, in that order, but there is the possibility that Tōkyō could jump higher up in the rankings this fiscal year, especially with the launch of through-service between the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line and Fukutoshin Line, which could steal ridership away from Shibuya Station. Tōkyō hasn’t been in third place since FY1993.

Among other stations, Ōsaki jumped from 23rd to 19th as a result of redevelopment in the surrounding areas. Musashi Kosugi Station also posted growth, jumping from 31st to 28th, thanks in part to a slew of new condo tower construction on former factory sites.

===

The data are posted on JR East’s website. I’ve also summarized and ranked them by ridership below.
http://www.jreast.co.jp/passenger/ 

FY2012 average daily ridership (station entries) at all 624 stations within JR East’s Tōkyō Suburban Area (東京近郊区間) was approximately 15,869,333 passengers, quite a substantial increase over the approximately 15,600,513 passengers for FY2011. The interesting thing is that they are reporting the data slightly differently this time, divided into commuter pass and non-commuter pass ridership. In the past, they’ve only reported a single combined number.

The article is a bit optimistic, though, and probably glosses over the biggest reason for the growth: the fact that FY2011 was so low due to the earthquake and tsunami and the resulting after-effects. Still, it’s good to see ridership rebounding (a jump of 270,000 daily riders is pretty much the equivalent of a whole new line)... I don’t think it’s been this high for 5 years or so. Even if there’s not much growth for FY2013, Tōkyō does stand a pretty good chance of surpassing Shibuya.



Code:


                           AVG DAILY   AVG DAILY
                             ENTRIES     ENTRIES
RANK STATION                  FY2012      FY2011
==== ==================== ==========  ==========
  1  Shinjuku                742,833     734,154
  2  Ikebukuro               550,756     544,762
  3  Shibuya                 412,009     402,766
  4  Tōkyō                   402,277     380,997
  5  Yokohama                400,655     394,900
  6  Shinagawa               329,679     323,893
  7  Shinbashi               250,682     243,890
  8  Ōmiya                   240,143     235,744
  9  Akihabara               234,187     230,689
 10  Takadanobaba            201,765     199,741
 11  Kita-Senju              198,624     194,136
 12  Kawasaki                188,193     185,651
 13  Ueno                    183,611     174,832
 14  Yūrakuchō               164,929     162,252
 15  Tachikawa               157,468     155,868
 16  Hamamatsuchō            153,104     151,480
 17  Tamachi                 145,724     148,346
 18  Kichijōji               138,483     137,555
 19  Ōsaki                   138,311     127,838
 20  Kamata                  135,668     133,593
 21  Funabashi               134,366     133,774
 22  Gotanda                 130,633     127,996
 23  Ebisu                   130,241     128,555
 24  Nishi-Funabashi         126,834     125,276
 25  Nakano                  125,025     122,846
 26  Kashiwa                 119,064     118,611
 27  Machida                 110,543     109,042
 28  Musashi Kosugi          108,046     103,624
 29  Totsuka                 107,681     105,538
 30  Kokubunji               106,523     104,731
 31  Chiba                   104,646     104,788
 32  Fujisawa                104,300     102,054
 33  Meguro                  103,033     101,998
 34  Tsudanuma               101,771     101,327
 35  Kinshichō               101,250      99,167
 36  Ochanomizu              100,157     100,518
 37  Nippori                  99,875      96,747
 38  Matsudo                  98,287      98,161
 39  Ōimachi                  97,865      95,225
 40  Kanda                    97,779      99,307
 41  Ōfuna                    95,317      93,397
 42  Nishi-Nippori            94,884      93,891
 43  Ōmori                    91,774      90,946
 44  Iidabashi                91,359      90,763
 45  Mitaka                   90,253      89,295
 46  Yotsuya                  90,122      88,104
 47  Akabane                  88,140      87,346
 48  Ogikubo                  85,167      83,299
 49  Suidōbashi               83,706      82,133
 50  Hachiōji                 82,521      81,474
 51  Urawa                    80,269      78,807
 52  Musashi Mizonokuchi      79,533      76,774
 53  Kawaguchi                79,150      78,175
 54  Noborito                 78,075      76,259
 55  Tsurumi                  76,583      76,445
 56  Sugamo                   76,249      76,093
 57  Harajuku                 71,472      69,750
 58  Shin-Koiw                70,880      70,435
 59  Yoyogi                   70,418      69,466
 60  Maihama                  68,751      63,898
 61  Minami-Koshigaya         68,656      67,114
 62  Okachimachi              67,737      68,402
 63  Shin-Kiba                67,590      64,487
 64  Kita-Asaka               65,178      63,263
 65  Sakuragichō              63,823      61,288
 66  Musashi-sakai            62,706      61,021
 67  Koiwa                    62,347      62,052
 68  Hashimoto                61,127      60,241
 69  Ōji                      60,656      60,294
 70  Hiratsuka                60,643      59,757
 71  Ichikawa                 58,522      58,331
 72  Warabi                   58,056      57,476
 73  Nagatsuta                57,919      56,867
 74  Musashi Koganei          57,906      56,677
 75  Higashi-Totsuka          57,808      57,520
 76  Ichigaya                 57,555      56,956
 77  Minami-Urawa             57,499      56,408
 78  Shin-Yokohama            57,439      56,666
 79  Moto-Yawata              57,348      56,644
 80  Kannai                   55,725      55,610
 81  Kaihin Makuhari          55,681      53,772
 82  Kameido                  55,488      54,986
 83  Chigasaki                54,984      54,465
 84  Shin-Urayasu             54,516      53,655
 85  Tsujidō                  54,422      50,203
 86  Kunitachi                52,686      52,097
 87  Asakusabashi             52,259      51,475
 88  Ōtsuka                   51,963      51,861
 89  Kikuna                   51,612      50,595
 90  Nishi-Kawaguchi          51,497      50,522
 91  Kita-Urawa               49,958      49,524
 92  Inage                    49,465      49,472
 93  Kōenji                   48,341      48,055
 94  Musashi Urawa            47,236      6,290
 95  Komagome                 46,988      46,005
 96  Kanamachi                44,774      44,053
 97  Tabata                   44,155      43,129
 98  Asagaya                  43,538      43,096
 99  Kamakura                 42,038      40,041
100  Shin-Ōkubo               41,545      42,433
101  Saitama Shintoshin       41,155      40,251
102  Nishi-Ogikubo            41,101      40,133
103  Ageo                     40,999      40,395
104  Fuchinobe                40,435      39,350
105  Kameari                  39,483      38,988
106  Nakayama                 38,821      37,829
107  Higashi-Nakano           38,815      38,301
108  Kamoi                    38,443      37,828
109  Bubaigawara              38,382      37,598
110  Ryōgoku                  37,961      37,926
111  Mejiro                   37,684      37,355
112  Shin-Akitsu              37,403      36,928
113  Shin-Sugita              37,105      36,314
114  Kawagoe                  36,936      36,344
115  Shin-Matsudo             36,288      35,784
116  Kuki                     36,064      35,629
117  Jūjō                     35,285      34,044
118  Utsunomiya               35,018      34,023
119  Ishikawachō              34,571      34,148
120  Odawara                  33,835      32,469
121  Musashi Nakahara         33,785      33,182
122  Kōnandai                 33,103      33,307
123  Musashi Shinjō           32,939      31,667
124  Higashi-Kanagawa         32,553      31,615
125  Hodogaya                 32,412      31,932
126  Higashi-Ōmiya            31,694      30,845
127  Minami-Kashiwa           31,616      31,612
128  Soga                     31,298      30,513
129  Hirai                    31,088      30,874
130  Higashi-Kawaguchi        31,032      29,665
131  Itabashi                 30,973      30,168
132  Nishi-Hachiōji           30,900      30,543
133  Kumagaya                 30,852      30,644
134  Toda Kōen                30,811      29,750
135  Toyoda                   30,222      29,772
136  Hatchōbori               30,054      28,962
137  Abiko                    29,925      29,989
138  Takao                    29,883      29,968
139  Zushi                    29,084      28,642
140  Minami-Nagareyama        29,013      27,958
141  Takasaki                 28,733      27,710
142  Haijima                  28,465      28,076
143  Sagamihara               28,283      27,858
144  Mito                     28,041      26,699
145  Hino                     28,038      27,710
146  Higashi-Koganei          27,974      27,535
147  Toride                   27,768      28,315
148  Nishi-Kokubunji          27,485      26,804
149  Higashi-Urawa            27,183      26,763
150  Okegawa                  26,784      26,753
151  Shinanomachi             26,165      26,031
152  Akishima                 26,004      25,526
153  Makuhari Hongō           25,873      25,933
154  Shin-Kawasaki            25,347      25,227
155  Bakurochō                24,495      24,400
156  Yono                     24,417      24,299
157  Ōkubo                    24,387      23,997
158  Kita-Kogane              24,321      24,625
159  Mabashi                  24,256      24,325
160  Uguisudani               24,174      23,734
161  Inadazutsumi             23,875      23,202
162  Shin-Yahashira           23,615      23,255
163  Miyahara                 23,282      23,061
164  Nishi-Chiba              23,136      23,207
165  Shin-Kemigawa            22,894      22,873
166  Shimōsa Nakayama         22,710      22,885
167  Yotsukaidō               21,817      21,680
168  Higashi-Jūjō             21,772      21,628
169  Kobuchi                  21,685      21,313
170  Oyama                    21,481      20,947
171  Inage Kaigan             21,324      21,112
172  Hasuda                   21,132      20,921
173  Shin-Koyasu              21,083      20,536
174  Tennōdai                 21,045      21,334
175  Yōkōdai                  21,027      20,890
176  Negishi                  20,697      20,188
177  Kita-Matsudo             20,683      20,766
178  Tōka Ichiba              20,420      20,398
179  Ukima - Funado           20,155      19,463
180  Tsuga                    20,153      19,979
181  Kōnosu                   19,732      19,727
182  Kitamoto                 19,528      19,563
183  Kamatori                 19,291      19,016
184  Minami-Funabashi         19,260      19,147
185  Kita-Kashiwa             19,243      19,426
186  Hongōdai                 19,142      19,058
187  Naruse                   19,057      18,867
188  Higashi-Funabashi        18,869      18,563
189  Niiza                    18,739      17,834
190  Goi                      18,459      18,332
191  Sendagaya                18,426      20,008
192  Koshigaya Laketown       18,246      18,115
193  Isogo                    18,215      18,256
194  Yoshikawa                18,172      18,727
195  Kita-Toda                17,945      17,133
196  Shin-Nihonbashi          17,943      18,007
197  Toda                     17,373      16,985
198  Funabashi Hōten          17,367      16,860
199  Ōguchi                   17,320      16,941
200  Yamate                   17,307      7,226
201  Kita-Akabane             17,267      17,295
202  Yakō                     17,022      16,318
203  Fuchū Hommachi           16,922      16,565
204  Ozaku                    16,909      17,252
205  Hachiōji Minamino        16,787      16,769
     Kashimada                16,787      16,438
207  Higashi-Matsudo          16,687      15,405
208  Fussa                    16,416      15,984
209  Shin-Misato              16,293      16,498
210  Tsuchiura                16,233      16,055
211  Minami-Yono              15,901      15,612
212  Makuhari                 15,797      15,498
213  Minami-Senju             15,731      15,305
214  Ayase                    15,513      16,088
215  Nishi-Ōi                 15,150      14,743
216  Kemigawahama             15,136      15,220
217  Chiba Minato             14,956      14,559
218  Kagohara                 14,804      14,862
219  Kita-Ageo                14,752      14,411
220  Higashi-Tokorozawa       14,751      14,548
221  Misato                   14,625      14,287
222  Narita                   14,551      14,298
223  Mukaigawara              14,475      15,048
224  Nakanoshima              14,376      14,244
225  Kōfu                     14,277      13,608
226  Yono Hommachi            14,219      13,884
227  Hirama                   14,140      14,103
228  Hamura                   14,009      13,872
229  Sanuki                   14,001      14,030
230  Ninomiya                 13,927      13,861
231  Ushiku                   13,789      13,922
232  Toke                     13,765      13,847
233  Kita-Fuchū               13,696      13,490
234  Toro                     13,617      13,371
235  Kisarazu                 13,600      13,274
236  Koga                     13,589      13,437
237  Nishi-Urawa              13,379      13,243
238  Kuji                     13,352      13,170
239  Kabe                     13,287      13,120
240  Shiraoka                 12,924      12,936
241  Shin-Narashino           12,890      12,532
242  Nisshin                  12,764      12,389
243  Kamonomiya               12,671      12,525
244  Naka-Urawa               12,347      12,111
245  Yawatajuku               12,260      12,207
246  Kasai Rinkai Kōen        12,198      11,644
247  Katsuta                  12,173      11,803
248  Kurihashi                12,107      11,989
249  Shitte                   12,087      11,695
250  Hitachi                  11,693      11,182
251  Mobara                   11,501      11,346
252  Yabe                     11,480      11,323
253  Ichikawa Ōno             11,253      11,097
254  Shin-Kodaira             11,191      11,073
255  Sashiōgi                 11,143      11,264
256  Ōami                     10,722      10,693
257  Higashi-Washinomiya      10,707      10,844
258  Shiomi                   10,575       9,895
259  Anegasaki                10,483      10,537
260  Honjō                    10,410      10,440
261  Nakagami                 10,366      10,233
262  Sakura                   10,341      10,422
263  Aihara                   10,196      10,099
264  Fukaya                   10,161      10,273
265  Ebina                    10,008       9,418
266  Yaho                      9,914       9,608
267  Mikawashima               9,867       9,763
268  Kozukue                   9,715       9,592
269  Maebashi                  9,693       9,294
270  Nishi-Kunitachi           9,553       9,438
271  Fukiage                   9,464       9,528
272  Yanokuchi                 9,427       9,193
273  Hon-Chiba                 9,341       9,069
274  Atami                     9,239       8,871
275  Ōmika                     9,235       8,883
276  Kinugasa                  9,146       9,100
277  Nishifu                   9,027       8,205
278  Kita-Kamakura             8,849       8,473
279  Kimitsu                   8,508       8,535
280  Arakawa-oki               8,451       8,445
281  Kita-Yono                 8,091       8,147
282  Kita-Kōnosu               7,960       8,001
283  Minami-Furuya             7,908       7,879
284  Kita-Hachiōji             7,754       7,438
285  Oku                       7,743       7,644
286  Ōiso                      7,673       7,605
287  Itō                       7,661       7,403
288  Yagawa                    7,533       7,394
289  Akigawa                   7,408       7,310
290  Shukugawara               7,320       7,198
291  Kurihama                  7,104       6,938
292  Nishi-Ōmiya               7,030       6,221
293  Ōme                       6,993       6,951
294  Fujishiro                 6,984       7,095
295  Higashi-Nakagami          6,976       6,868
296  Kami-Nakazato             6,973       6,983
297  Hamano                    6,840       6,672
298  Hitachi Taga              6,824       6,454
299  Gyōda                     6,809       6,792
300  Higashi-Ōme               6,782       6,724
301  Samukawa                  6,700       6,584
302  Honda                     6,696       6,641
303  Inagi Naganuma            6,652       6,577
304  Ichikawa Shiohama         6,569       6,377
305  Minami-Tama               6,566       6,461
306  Atsugi                    6,525       6,106
307  Nishi-Tachikawa           6,500       6,361
308  Nagaura                   6,369       6,363
309  Kōzu                      6,289       6,364
310  Shin-Shiraoka             6,213       6,109
311  Yachimata                 6,203       6,126
312  Hitachino Ushiku          6,112       5,849
313  Yugawara                  6,071       5,976
314  Narita Airport            6,042       5,061
315  Iwaki                     5,996       4,175
316  Shin-Maebashi             5,877       5,789
317  Yokosuka                  5,761       5,710
318  Ishioka                   5,740       5,595
319  Akatsuka                  5,700       5,532
320  Kamimizo                  5,602       5,351
321  Higashi-Hannō             5,505       5,422
322  Kandatsu                  5,475       5,289
323  Ōtsuki                    5,418       5,153
324  Isesaki                   5,406       5,193
325  Nogi                      5,350       5,414
326  Uenohara                  5,267       5,273
327  Higashi-Zushi             5,218       5,198
328  Minami-Hashimoto          5,213       5,189
329  Tochigi                   5,206       5,038
330  Katakura                  5,121       5,126
331  Nasu - Shiobara           4,943       4,586
332  Kagawa                    4,937       4,795
333  Higashi-Akiru             4,839       4,809
334  Futamata Shinmachi        4,812       4,830
335  Ishibashi                 4,670       4,674
336  Sodegaura                 4,606       3,914
337  Komagawa                  4,585       4,516
338  Musashi Itsukaichi        4,584       4,509
339  Tōgane                    4,516       4,482
340  Tōkai                     4,475       4,328
341  Harataima                 4,417       4,133
342  Ushihama                  4,330       4,154
343  Hakonegasaki              4,264       4,112
344  Suzumenomiya              4,243       3,788
345  Etchūjima                 4,230       4,137
346  Mamada                    4,211       4,075
347  Musashi Hikida            4,070       3,946
348  Kohoku                    4,007       3,923
349  Monoi                     3,950       3,968
350  Airport Terminal 2        3,925       3,482
351  Koganei                   3,879       3,954
352  Kiryū                     3,845       3,717
353  Jichi Idai                3,771       3,791
354  Shinmachi                 3,710       3,740
355  Manazuru                  3,642       3,669
356  Tsudayama                 3,627       3,559
357  Nishi-Nasuno              3,621       3,527
358  Sawa                      3,606       3,401
359  Tomobe                    3,576       3,461
360  Fusa                      3,545       3,679
361  Shibukawa                 3,486       3,428
362  Chōshi                    3,395       3,366
363  Shimodate                 3,393       3,332
364  Ashikaga                  3,373       3,305
365  Sano                      3,319       3,315
366  Banda                     3,315       3,192
367  Okabe                     3,184       3,154
368  Musashi Takahagi          3,175       3,079
369  Jūō                       3,173       3,121
370  Takahagi                  3,145       3,064
371  Shisui                    3,119       3,055
372  Sawara                    3,117       3,071
373  Ajiki                     3,054       3,137
374  Ujiie                     3,007       2,910
375  Yaita                     2,987       2,983
376  Kazusa Ichinomiya         2,961       2,951
377  Narutō                    2,956       2,903
378  Kasahata                  2,942       2,863
379  Araki                     2,919       2,905
380  Matoba                    2,907       2,894
381  Komiya                    2,899       2,783
382  Jinbohara                 2,881       2,841
383  Takasaki Tonyamachi       2,818       2,658
384  Isawa Onsen               2,754       2,566
385  Kita-Chigasaki            2,736       2,659
386  Komagata                  2,723       2,640
387  Ogitsu                    2,695       2,657
388  Fujino                    2,655       2,691
389  Musashi Masuko            2,651       2,633
390  Nirasaki                  2,621       2,622
391  Sagami-ko                 2,559       3,293
392  Taura                     2,530       2,515
393  Uchihara                  2,490       2,213
394  Enokido                   2,473       2,479
395  Kuroiso                   2,397       2,364
396  Hatori                    2,261       2,230
397  Kobayashi                 2,252       2,278
398  Enzan                     2,184       2,141
399  Hōshakuji                 2,177       2,130
400  Kioroshi                  2,171       2,206
401  Higashi-Chiba             2,155       2,130
402  Sakaori                   2,144       2,063
403  Izumi                     2,141       1,928
404  Ryūō                      2,140       2,050
405  Miyayama                  2,133       2,043
406  Yūki                      2,116       2,100
407  Kaneko                    2,110       2,098
408  Isohara                   2,090       1,860
409  Yumoto                    2,075       1,659
410  Kanuma                    2,055       2,012
411  Ino                       2,024       2,036
412  Yōka Ichiba               1,973       1,952
413  Gumyō                     1,952       1,880
414  Tateyama                  1,951       1,963
415  Numata                    1,943       1,910
416  Ueda                      1,939       1,727
417  Shake                     1,928       1,761
418  Okamoto                   1,918       1,840
419  Iwane                     1,913       1,900
420  Annaka                    1,889       1,886
421  Shiotsu                   1,870       1,911
     Asahi                     1,870       1,871
423  Kurami                    1,837       1,720
424  Yamanashi-shi             1,814       1,748
425  Kadosawabashi             1,777       1,698
426  Honnō                     1,775       1,814
427  Yoshikawa Minami          1,714       1,474
428  Maebashi Ōshima           1,638       1,484
429  Ōhara                     1,615       1,661
430  Kuragano                  1,585       1,547
431  Saruhashi                 1,574       1,568
432  Kita-Takasaki             1,546       1,615
433  Aohori                    1,519       1,525
434  Gunma Sōja                1,463       1,442
435  Kumagawa                  1,425       1,438
436  Yokoshiba                 1,418       1,408
437  Awa Kamogawa              1,414       1,407
438  Kunisada                  1,405       1,317
     Kasama                    1,405       1,363
440  Hayakawa                  1,402       1,391
441  Kawasaki Shinmachi        1,355       1,336
442  Iwama                     1,341       1,350
443  Shin-Mobara               1,287       1,318
444  Omigawa                   1,286       1,281
     Tsuruta                   1,286       1,308
446  Nozaki                    1,277       1,260
447  Usami                     1,260       1,272
448  Hyūga                     1,258       1,294
449  Nishi-Kawagoe             1,257       1,210
450  Hatchōnawate              1,242       1,197
451  Katsuura                  1,212       1,174
452  Gunma Fujioka             1,185       1,166
     Takahama                  1,185       1,248
454  Nagata                    1,183       1,224
455  Imaichi                   1,170       1,163
456  Iwajuku                   1,162       1,111
457  Ōnuki                     1,149       1,139
458  Isobe                     1,142       1,148
459  Sōbudai-shita             1,141       1,035
460  Kinomiya                  1,140       1,131
461  Uchigō                    1,130       1,045
462  Shiozaki                  1,114       1,119
463  Iwase                     1,078       1,011
464  Shimomizo                 1,064       1,008
465  Matsuo                    1,063       1,050
466  Ōtsu-kō                   1,014         993
467  Kashima Jingū               995         906
468  Gunma Yawata                990         961
469  Hinatawada                  981         940
470  Namegawa                    973       1,028
     Yagihara                    973         956
472  Shimōsa Kōzaki              956         910
473  Torisawa                    926         944
474  Ajiro                       921         913
475  Gokan                       913         913
476  Higata                      887         912
477  Okutama                     885         877
478  Yatsumi                     871         878
479  Kazusa Minato               869         854
480  Nikkō                       851         815
481  Tomita                      845         823
482  Yamamae                     826         784
483  Nakoso                      774         806
484  Shimotsuke Ōsawa            763         770
485  Kawashima                   756         768
486  Iioka                       751         754
487  Kataoka                     750         725
488  Haguro                      729         765
489  Tamado                      718         707
490  Moro                        708         699
491  Ogose                       700         685
492  Shimōsa Manzaki             699         730
493  Mitake                      669         658
494  Izu Taga                    648         628
495  Minami-Nakagō               633         630
496  Niihari                     632         623
497  Onjuku                      599         593
498  Ogawamachi                  581         602
499  Chōjamachi                  576         578
500  Taitō                       530         534
501  Minamihara                  515         492
502  Matsuida                    501         501
503  Karasuyama                  480         515
504  Futamatao                   478         486
505  Katsunuma Budō-kyō          471         420
506  Minakami                    465         450
507  Matsugishi                  460         471
508  Kururi                      448         433
509  Shishido                    443         458
510  Chikura                     442         457
511  Kashima Soccer Stadium      428         354
512  Yorii                       399         376
513  Shimōsa Tachibana           396         391
514  Hatsukari                   393         380
515  Awa Katsuyama               390         393
516  Sasagawa                    373         385
517  Kamasusaka                  367         354
518  Itako                       352         325
519  Kodama                      332         339
520  Myōkaku                     326         355
521  Sanukimachi                 315         315
     Iwai                        315         313
523  Hota                        305         304
524  Ōgane                       300         322
525  Hamakanaya                  295         283
526  Nishi-Matsuida              289         311
527  Makuta                      281         272
528  Kori                        275         278
529  Yokokawa                    265         269
530  Tomiura                     250         239
531  Yokota                      226         221
532  Hatonosu                    220         210
533  Kazusa Okitsu               209         203
534  Inada                       205         212
535  Nako - Funakata             188         197
536  Awa Kominato                185         175
537  Fukuhara                    168         169
538  Awa Amatsu                  148         140
539  Kai Yamato                  139         132
540  Emi                          92          80
541  Wadaura                      90          96
542  Ubara                        82          80
543  Futomi                       69          72
==== ==================== ==========  ==========
     TOTAL                15,869,333  15,600,513


----------



## Svartmetall

quashlo said:


> *Fate of Imazato-suji Line extension to be determined before privatization
> 大阪市営地下鉄:今里筋線、民営化前に延伸判断へ*
> http://mainichi.jp/select/news/20130724k0000e010227000c.html
> 
> The fate of the proposed extension of the Ōsaka Municipal Subway Imazato-suji Line, a topic of debate that has been dragging on across multiple sessions of the Ōsaka City Council, will be determined by the city before it carries out privatization of the subway system. Up until now, Ōsaka City mayor Hashimoto Tōru has indicated that he would leave the decision about the extension up to the new private company taking over the subway, but in order to receive the needed two-thirds majority for the privatization, he’s changed his heart a bit. In September, the city will propose a motion to establish a working group to discuss the proposed extension in more detail, with a decision being made on the project as early as before the close of this fiscal year.
> 
> The Imazato-suji Line is the newest line in the network, opening in 2006 between Itakano (井高野) and Imazato (今里). It also happens to be the lowest-ridership line in the system, and the city had initially shelved the proposed 6.7 km extension from Imazato to Yuzato 6-chōme (湯里六丁目). The City Council has been lobbying to move the project forward, and several councilmembers have indicated they would oppose privatization if the extension was not guaranteed.
> 
> ===
> 
> I originally thought this was about a northern extension from Itakano, as I remember they were discussing that a few years ago... Didn’t even know they had an extension at the southern end on the table.


Just a thought - if the private sector takes over the subway, is service likely to suffer so that profits can be maximised, or are Japanese privatisations not quite as traumatic as they can be in the west?


----------



## sacto7654

I think passengers going through Tokyo Station may increase quite a bit once the new Tōhoku Jūkan Line opens next year, since trains coming in from the Takasaki Line and Utsunomiya Line can now go all the way at least to Shinagawa Station, which means a lot more passengers coming in from the north getting off at Tokyo Station. Speaking of Tokyo Station, any news on when will the Yaesu side reconstruction be complete?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Station building restoration pushes JR Tōkyō Station ridership past Yokohama


While certainly the Tokyo Station improvements are a huge factor, I wonder if Yokohama Sta.'s ridership growth figures were slowed a bit due to the closing of the CIAL station building- it was an anchor on the west exit side of the station. I do see that the Okadaya Mores building will have a new tenant in Tokyu Hands opening in October (relocated from the area near Vivre21 and Daiei), which should help a bit with attracting more local foot traffic to the west exit, hopefully many of them coming by train.


----------



## quashlo

*Construction of new Hakushima Station kicks into gear
「白島新駅」工事が本格化*
http://www.chugoku-np.co.jp/News/Tn201307260214.html

A small update on this project… Work on the new station on the JR San’yō Main Line and Astram Line scheduled to open in spring 2015 is beginning to ramp up, and they have begun work on the 120 m long, T-shaped connecting passage spanning National Route 54. In particular, the city will close the road for about an hour on the evenings of 2013.07.28 and 2013.07.29 to allow them to bring cranes out to erect the 35 m beams over the outbound lanes of the road. They’ve also begun excavation work for the Astram Line station, which will be a partially underground station located within the median of National Route 54. Meanwhile, JR is continuing work on the new platforms for the San’yō Main Line.



















===

Tangentially related, scenes at Hiroden’s recent 18th Annual Tram Festival (2013.06.09):


----------



## quashlo

*Iyo Railway purchases credit card company
伊予鉄、日専連えひめを買収　再建へ鉄道事業と連携*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO57804230W3A720C1LA0000/

On 2013.07.26, Iyo Railway, a local private railway in Matsuyama, Shikoku, announced that it had purchased credit card provider Nissenren Ehime (日専連えひめ) at a cost of ¥600 million. Nissenren Ehime’s business has been suffering as a result of a decline in consumer shopping, recording a loss of ¥96 million in FY2012, and will now seek restructuring under Iyo Railway, which hopes to improve the efficiency of the business and increase card membership by coordinating with its railway business. Starting 2013.10.01, the Nissenren Ehima will change its name to Iyotetsu Card Service, and the railway will have all 190,000 current card members switch over to a new credit card issued by the railway, Supica (スピカ). 

The railway group will also consolidate its credit card payment operations. For the Rose Card credit card issues by department store Iyotetsu Takashimaya, part of the Iyo Railway group, payments are currently handled by Iyotetsu Takashimaya (lump-sum payments) and Nissenren Ehime (payment in installments), but the railway will now consolidate everything under Nissenren Ehime.

===

FY2013 scenes on the Iyo Railway:


----------



## quashlo

*New bikeshare program to launch in central Okayama City on 2013.07.27
コミュニティーサイクル27日開始　岡山市中心部*
http://www.sanyo.oni.co.jp/news_s/news/d/2013072521244157/

This is a new community cycling program to launch in downtown Okayama featuring 140 lightweight three-speed bikes spread across 17 ports including the East Exit of JR Okayama Station. Each port will have about 10 bikes, although three of them will open a bit later in mid-August. The system will be in service 24 hours a day, and the cost maxes out at only ¥200 a day if you only rent it for one hour at a time. The rental system is FeliCa-based, so you just use the terminals at each of the ports to record your mobile phone number and register your FeliCa card (ICOCA, etc.). Monthly, half-year, and yearly rental plans are available.



















===

Okayama Electric Tramway action at Higashiyama Station, the terminus of the Higashiyama branch, including clips of the latest addition to the fleet, the “Momo 2” (2013.03.10):


----------



## quashlo

*New Ōsaka Higashi Line station to break ground in FY2015
おおさか東線に新駅/JR長瀬-新加美駅間に15年度着工目指す*
http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=17268

A little bit more info on the new station on the Ōsaka Higashi Line previously mentioned a while back here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102450091&postcount=5361

They are aiming to break ground in FY2015 if everything goes well. The station will be elevated, and will feature a side platform layout (capable of handling 8-car formations). Canopies will be provided over six carlengths of the platforms, with two elevators and four escalators. The conceptual designs were already completed in FY2013 by JR West Consultants (ＪＲ西日本コンサルタンツ), and they are now looking to contract out the detailed design as soon as possible, although it all depends on the progress made on land acquisition. The design and construction will be contracted out to JR West by Ōsaka Soto-Kanjō Railway (大阪外環状鉄道), the third-sector railway operating the JR Ōsaka Higashi Line.

Higashi-Ōsaka City is the project lead on the station plaza, and its expected that it will receive urban planning approvals sometime in mid-August.

===

Some videos of the various construction work related to the Ōsaka Higashi Line… This project is quite a ways under the radar, and I hadn’t realized how much progress they’ve made.

First, some videos of the trackwork on the Gakken Toshi Line (Katamachi Line) (2013.02.23). They are quadruple-tracking the line between Hanaten and Shigino to segregate the Ōsaka Higashi Line and Gakken Toshi Line trains when the extension opens. This particular video was before they moved the Gakken Toshi Line track to elevated track near Hanaten.






Window view, same segment, but post-switchout (2013.06.30). The train enters the new elevated track at 0:40.






Work on the new platforms at Shigino Station (鴫野駅) (2013.06.01). Currently, this is a two-track, side platform station, but it is in the process of being converted into a four-track station with two side platforms on the outside and an island platform in the middle.






Platform canopy going up (2013.07.01):






Work at Shin-Ōsaka, where they are freshening up the former Platform 17 / 18 and converting it to Platform 15 / 16 in preparation for the Ōsaka Higashi Line extension to the station (2013.06.21):






Work on the new JR Awaji Station on the extension, which will become a transfer station with the existing Awaji Station on the Hankyū Kyōto Line and Senri Line (2013.03.23). This video also captures the ongoing transformation at Hankyū Awaji, which is being grade-separated to remove grade crossings and the flat junction and will eventually become a double-stacked viaduct like Keikyū Kamata.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East temporarily stops sale of Suica usage statistics
スイカ履歴販売「説明欠けていた」ＪＲ東陳謝*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/net/news0/national/20130725-OYT1T01172.htm?from=ylist

There were a lot of privacy activists who were concerned about JR East announcing it would begin working with Hitachi to offer Suica usage statistics for sale to third parties, and the railway has said it will temporarily suspend sales. The railway will dispose of any data from Suica cardholders who request to not have their data provided included in the program.

As mentioned before, the database information being offered includes origin and destination stations, gender, age, date / time, and payment amount, but does not include names or addresses, but the railway has received about 150 complaints.

As a result, the railway published an official apology on their website and will temporarily halt sales of the data until after late September, removing from the database any cardholders who wish to withhold their usage data:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2013/20130716.pdf

===

Only 150 complaints… For over 43 million cards. :lol: It might be lower if they are only selling data for the Suica commuter passes, but still.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to install line-color LED indicators at Higashi-Kanagawa Station
色で路線を知らせるＬＥＤ照明、ＪＲ東神奈川駅に納入*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFK2502V_V20C13A7000000/

Official press release:
http://www.tlt.co.jp/tlt/press_release/p130725/p130725.htm

Tōshiba Lighting & Technology Corporation (東芝ライテック) will supply special line-color indicators for JR East’s Higashi-Kanagawa Station, a four-track station (two island platforms) shared by the Keihin–Tōhoku Line and the Yokohama Line. The indicators will show blue for Keihin–Tōhoku Line arrivals and green for Yokohama Line arrivals, making it easier for passengers to understand what line the next arrival or departure is for and where it will stop.

In addition to the color indicators, the units will be integrated with standard platform lighting systems, and can reduce electricity consumption and carbon dioxide emissions by about half compared to incandescent lighting systems if connected to light sensors and programmed on a schedule. The new indicators and lighting system will begin operation on 2013.09.15.


----------



## quashlo

*Work begins on upgrades to Takatsuka Station
ＪＲ高塚駅:橋上駅舎化など工事の安全祈願祭−−東海道線　／静岡*
http://mainichi.jp/area/shizuoka/news/20130726ddlk22040142000c.html

A ceremony to pray for the safety of construction workers and passengers was held on 2013.07.25 at this station on the Tōkaidō Main Line in Takatsukachō, Minami Ward, Hamamatsu City. Improvements are underway to construct a new platform bridge, a 610 sq m elevated station concourse, and a 4 m wide, 100 m long north-south public passage at the station, improving station access to and from the neighborhoods to the north. The new facilities, to be housed in a new station building a little west of the existing station building, will open at FY2014 close.

Hamamatsu City will serve as project lead, after signing a construction agreement with JR Central in September 2011. Including the cost of new station plazas at both the existing South Exit and the new North Exit, the project cost is approx. ¥2.75 billion.

The station sees approximately 5,000 daily boardings and alightings, and is located nearby the headquarters and manufacturing plant for automaker Suzuki. These upgrades will improve access from the north side of the station, as there is currently only one station entrance, located at the south side.


----------



## quashlo

*nimoca breaks 2 million cards in circulation
交通系ICカード「nimoca」の発行枚数が200万枚を突破（ニモカ）*
http://www.paymentnavi.com/paymentnews/33325.html

On 2013.07.16, the number of nimoca cards issued broke 2 million cards. The IC card system, rolled out by Nishi-Nippon Railroad (Nishitetsu), was originally targeted for 1 million cards in its fifth year after launch, but take-up has surpassed expectations, reaching 500,000 cards on 2009.10.29, 1 million cards on 2010.05.07, and 1.5 million cards on 2011.10.15. Circulation has now reached 2 million cards in five years and 2 months since launch.

===

Official nimoca press release:
http://www.nishitetsu.co.jp/release/2013/oshirase/130717_nimoca2millions.pdf

The card is accepted at 3,866 affiliated stores (as of 2013.07.16) within its home service areas. The breakdown of card types is as follows:

nimoca: 955,094 (47.8%)
Star nimoca: 944,593 (47.2%)
Credit nimoca: 100,392 (5.0%)
Total: 2,000,079

The standard nimoca only accrues points for rail and bus travel, while the latter two also accrue points when the card is used as e-money when shopping.

Some nimoca ferret videos:

Lonely at Nishitetsu’s Fukuoka terminal in Tenjin:






Visiting the Kego Jinja shrine (警固神社) to pray for students’ success in college entrance examinations (2013.01.14):


----------



## quashlo

*First switchout for Rakusai-guchi Station grade-separation coming in October
阪急京都線洛西口駅付近の連立事業、10月26日から上り線高架化…下り線は2015年度*
http://response.jp/article/2013/07/25/202906.html

On 2013.07.25, Kyōto City and Hankyū Corporation announced that they will switch out the inbound (Kyōto-bound) track of the Hankyū Kyōto Line to new elevated track with the start of service on 2013.10.26. This is part of the continuous grade-separation project for the line between Higashi-Mukō and Katsura Stations, encompassing 2.0 km in and around Rakusai-guchi Station. About 1.6 km of that will be elevated, including Rakusai-guchi Station, eliminating three grade crossings. The new elevated station will feature faregates and a concourse at ground level, with a two-track, two platform (side platform) layout at the second level. The station will also include escalators and elevators for accessibility.

As this is only the first switchout, the grade crossings will still remain in place, although it’s expected that delays to cross traffic at the crossings will be reduced by 30-40%. There will be no changes to the train schedule. The outbound (Ōsaka-bound) track will be elevated sometime in FY2015.










===

Official Hankyū press release:
http://holdings.hankyu-hanshin.co.jp/ir/data/ER201307253N2.pdf


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to resubmit BRT conversion plan for damaged Yamada Line
山田線のＢＲＴ化、再提案へ　ＪＲ東日本*
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2013/07/20130726t35002.htm

During an exclusive interview with _Kahoku Shimpō_ on 2013.07.25, the president of JR East’s Morioka office indicated that he plans to resubmit a proposal to convert the Yamada Line, currently not in operation due to damage from the earthquake and tsunami, to a bus rapid transit (BRT) line. Four local governments along the line have rejected the railway’s previous proposals for BRT conversion of 55.4 km of the line (Miyako – Kamaishi)

The railway reiterated that it has not given up on completely returning the line to rail service, but that BRT is an interim solution that will secure passenger convenience. They are currently reviewing the scope and schedule of the proposal based on the results of BRT conversion projects on the Ōfunado Line and Kesennuma Line. However, the local governments are still focused on returning the line to functioning rail service, and are considering ways to increase train ridership. After initial discussions failed, the railway had originally said it would abandon BRT conversion plans.


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT, TMG consider expanded late-night service for Tōkyō subway 
東京の地下鉄、終電遅く　ＪＲとの乗り継ぎ改善*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASDF2700C_Y3A720C1MM8000/

The Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism and the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government are considering expanded late-night service for the Tōkyō Metro and Toei Subway by FY2015. The effort would push back the last subway trains serving major central Tōkyō terminals such as Shinjuku and Shibuya to bring them closer in line with JR and the private railways, as well as improve transfers between lines. They are also considering expanding the transfer discounts for passengers changing between the two subway systems. The MLIT and TMG are at odds regarding a full consolidation of the two systems, but they will prioritize passenger service improvements in the meantime.

For example, the last Chūō–Sōbu Local Line trains departing Shinjuku are at 1:01 am, but the last Tōkyō Metro Marunouchi Line train is at 12:22. Extending service out another 30 minutes would improve transfers with JR. While there are some within the TMG who are pushing for 24-hour service, this would require overcoming several obstacles, such as the need for additional tracks. An extension of late-night service is much more realistic and would still achieve the goals of revitalizing Tōkyō. Other issues on the table include increasing the fare discount for passengers transferring between the two systems, currently set at ¥70. This would be the first change for the discount since 2000.

Extension of late-night service requires discussions with labor unions, while an expanded transfer discount program will require securing additional funding. As a result, the improvements would be expected to take effect in FY2015 at the earliest.


----------



## quashlo

*Man’yō Line looking to introduce ICOCA
新幹線開業後　万葉線はICカード”ＩＣＯＣＡ”導入へ*
http://www.tulip-tv.co.jp/news/detail/?TID_DT03=20130730171140

The mayor of Imizu City has indicated that he wants to introduce ICOCA, JR West’s IC farecard system, to the Man’yō Line tramway linking JR Takaoka Station and Imizu City in an effort to improve convenience for visitors arriving by Shinkansen to get around Toyama Prefecture.

As we already know, Toyama Prefecture has already expressed interest in introducing ICOCA to _zairaisen_ lines in the Hokuriku region. The system would be rolled out after the opening of the Hokuriku Shinkansen extension and the transfer of _zairaisen_ lines over to the Toyama Prefecture’s third-sector railway, the Ai no Kaze Toyama Railway (あいの風とやま鉄道). The Man’yō Line would piggyback on these plans through coordination with the third-sector railway and Takaoka City. The mayor of Imizu City says he hopes to launch the system as early as FY2015.

===

The article has a video report.

There’s also another one here:
http://www2.knb.ne.jp/news/20130730_37353.htm

Man’yō Line scenes (2013.02.05):


----------



## quashlo

*Kinki Sharyō to open new Palmdale factory for Los Angeles Metro LRV order*
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...a-factory-in-following-los-angeles-order.html



> USA: The Los Angeles Metro board approved the exercise of two options to purchase a total of 97 light rail vehicles from KinkiSharyo International on July 25, triggering a contract provision which requires the supplier to establish a factory in LA County.
> 
> The $396•7m firm order follow from an initial tranche of 78 cars worth $299m ordered under a framework deal for up to 235 LRVs potentially valued at $890m which was agreed in April 2012. The LRVs are needed for the expansion of Metro's light rail network, which is scheduled to be completed by the end of the decade, and also to replace cars dating from the late 1980s and 1990s which will be reaching the end of their life cycle.
> 
> The new factory is to be built in Palmdale, 100 km north of Los Angeles. It will include a bodyshell fabrication facility, and is expected to create around 250 permanent jobs. The company also plans to move its US headquarters from Massachusetts to the Los Angeles suburb of El Segundo.
> 
> KinkiSharyo has previously assembled 512 cars in the USA, beginning with Boston in the late 1980s. These were followed by orders from Dallas, Hudson-Bergen LRT, Newark City Subway, San Jose, and more recently Seattle and Phoenix. Each contract has been carried out in a locally-sourced 'pop-up' plant or at the customer's maintenance facilities, using bodyshells supplied from Japan.


----------



## quashlo

*Groundbreaking for replacement Yamashita Station
内陸移転の新駅で整備工事着工　宮城・山元町*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/s/article/2013073101001013.html

On 2013.07.31, a ceremony was held to commemorate the groundbreaking of a new Yamashita Station in Yamamoto Town (山元町), Miyagi Prefecture. Located in the southern part of the Sendai area, this is one of the stations on the Jōban Line that was damaged in the tsunami and will now be relocated about 1 km inland, and will include about 300 units of public housing for residents affected by the earthquake and tsunami. The area planned for the station was actually slightly flooded by the tsunami, so they will raise the ground level by about 2 m. Completion is scheduled for late March 2015.

===

Abandoned Yamashita Station:


----------



## quashlo

*Improvements to Ushiku Station East Exit station plaza to be completed in FY2015
牛久駅東口広場:改修に１０月着工　１５年度内に完成　／茨城*
http://mainichi.jp/area/ibaraki/news/20130731ddlk08040033000c.html

Ushiku City in Ibaraki Prefecture has announced that it will break ground on improvements to the East Exit station plaza at Ushiku Station on the Jōban (Rapid) Line starting in October. The upgrades will cover 6,000 sq m at the station plaza and 2,000 sq m of surrounding roads, and would segregate pedestrian and traffic flow and construct new bus and auto pick-up / drop-off zones. Total construction cost is approx. ¥535 million, but thanks to grant funding, the city will only have to pay about ¥164 million out of its own pocket. Completion is scheduled for FY2015.

===

This is a semi-major station on the Jōban (Rapid) Line east of Toride, with 13,800 average daily boardings (FY2012). It used to be much larger, with 21,600 average daily boardings in FY2000, although it has dropped substantially since then.

E531 series departing Ushiku:


----------



## quashlo

*Groundbreaking for Block 3 of Musashi Urawa Station area redevelopment
武蔵浦和駅周辺開発、最大規模の第３街区起工*
http://www.saitama-np.co.jp/news/2013/07/31/07.html

Construction work has begun for Block 3 (2.6 ha) of the Musashi Urawa Station Area Redevelopment Project in Minami Ward, Saitama City, comprising 770 residential units spread across five buildings (including a 32-story highrise), a mall, office space, and a community space, scheduled for completion in March 2016.

Musashi Urawa has been designated a sub-center of Saitama City, and has good rail access, served by both the Saikyō Line and the Musashino Line. Redevelopment is planned for a total of 9 blocks (30 ha) in the immediate vicinity of the station, with several blocks already completed:

Block 1: Plum City
Size: 58,000 sq m GFA
Buildings:
B1F – 28F (309 residential units, 16 retail spaces, 803 bike parking spaces)
B1F – 10F “South Pier” (Saitama City Minami Ward Offices, community center, library, elderly care center, child support center
B1F – 2F (59 auto parking spaces)
There’s also a 16,500 sq m GFA building that hasn’t broken ground yet.

Block 2: Lamza Tower
Size: 72,600 sq m GFA
Lot: 10,400 sq m 
Buildings: B1F – 27F, B1F – 7F
Land use: 326 residential units, retail, office, 1,500 bike parking spaces

Block 4: NALIA
Size: 76,300 sq m GFA
Lot: 12,200 sq m
Buildings:
B1F – 28F (139 residential units, retail)
B1F – 29F (253 residential units)
1F – 6F (retail, auto parking)

Block 6: Live Tower
Size: 43,900 sq m GFA
Lot: 5,300 sq m
Buildings: B2F – 38F (334 residential units, bike parking)

Block 8-1: MUSE CITY
Size: 90,300 sq m
Lot: 17,700 sq m
Buildings:
B1F – 31F (343 residential units, clinic)
B2F – 4F (14 residential units, retail, auto parking)
B1F – 4F (retail)

This new Block 3 is the largest of all the blocks:

Size: 95,400 sq m
Lot: 19,100 sq m
B1F – 32F (776 residential units, 535 auto parking spaces, 2,640 bike parking spaces)

Renders:



















===

With Blocks 5, 7-1, 7-2, 7-3, 8-2, 8-3, and 9 still left, plus portions of some of the other blocks already partially completed, Musashi Urawa is really starting to fill out. It’s not as tall as Musashi Kosugi in Kawasaki, but still pretty impressive. At build-out, I imagine it will be at least 3,000 residential units, plus all the retail and office. The station itself is getting some major improvements as part of these projects as well, including a large pedestrian deck connecting into the station and new station plazas. Will be interesting to see what effect build-out will have on Saikyō Line loads, already one of the most crowded in Tōkyō.


----------



## quashlo

*Shared Tōkyō Metro / Toei faregates coming to Roppongi Station in September
六本木駅、都営地下鉄利用者のメトロ改札通過サービスを実施…9月27日から*
http://response.jp/article/2013/07/31/203324.html

We already heard about this a while ago, but a few more details announced on 2013.07.30 about this other piece of news coming from the committee meetings between Tōkyō Metro, the MLIT, and the TMG about how to consolidate services on Tōkyō’s two subways.

On 2013.09.27, Toei Subway Ōedo Line passengers coming will be able to use the Tōkyō Metro Hibiya Line platforms and Tōkyō Metro faregates to get directly to and from the Roppongi Hills area. Currently, these passengers cannot access the Tōkyō Metro faregates and must ascend to street level, without direct underground access to the Roppongi Hills area. Passengers receive a ticket that allows them entry into the Hibiya Line station for free, then transit through the Hibiya Line platforms to the opposite end of the station at Roppongi Hills.

A similar system will be rolled out at Monzen Nakachō Station (Toei Subway Ōedo Line and Tōkyō Metro Tōzai Line).


----------



## quashlo

*SUGOCA circulation tops 1 million cards
SUGOCAの発行枚数が100万枚を突破（JR九州）*
http://www.paymentnavi.com/paymentnews/33448.html

Official JR Kyūshū press release:
http://www13.jrkyushu.co.jp/NewsReleaseWeb.nsf/Search/936DAC0A4156A51C49257BB80035DCA0?OpenDocument

On 2013.07.29, SUGOCA circulation topped 1 million cards, a total of 1,613 days after the launch of the JR Kyūshū’s IC card system in March 2009. SUGOCA is accepted at about 15,800 stores in its home service area, including JR Kyūshū’s Amu Plaza malls in Hakata, Kokura, Nagasaki, and Kagoshima; retail shops inside train stations; conviene stores; Aeon malls; MaxValu stores; and drink vending machines.

Growth in circulation has been steady:

50,000 cards: 2009.03.29 (20 days after launch)
300,000 cards: 2013.03.24 (389 days); launch of reward points system (2012.02.01) and interoperability with nimoca, Hayakaken, and Suica (2010.03.13)
500,000 cards: 2011.03.23 (753 days); opening of JR Hakata City (2011.03.03) and launch of interoperability with ICOCA and TOICA (2011.03.05)
800,000 cards: 2012.12.02 (1,374 days); expansion of SUGOCA coverage to Nagasaki, Ōita, Kumamoto, and Kagoshima
900,000 cards: 2013.04.04 (1,497 days); launch of interoperability (2013.03.23)
1,000,000 cards: 2013.07.29 (1,613 days)


----------



## quashlo

*Systems operator for Kumamoto IC card system to be selected in September
熊本市電ＩＣカード事業者募集　来月に候補決定*
http://kumanichi.com/news/local/main/20130801006.shtml

The Kumamoto City Transportation Bureau has begun the process of selecting a firm to operate the IC card system planned for introduction to the city’s trams and buses. Proposals are open to firms issuing any of the 10 existing card systems participating in nationwide interoperability (Kitaca, Suica, PASMO, TOICA, manaca, ICOCA, PiTaPa, SUGOCA, nimoca, and Hayakaken). The deadline for submitting proposals is 2013.08.13, with the city selecting a preferred candidate on 2013.09.13.

The system will be rolled out with interoperability with the other 10 cards, and is planned to launch this fiscal year on the city’s trams. By FY2014 close, the city is aiming to complete integration of all functions into the card system, including commuter passes. The contract technically only covers systems work to be completed in FY2013, although project proposals and operating costs will be evaluated for FY2014 and onwards. Estimated bid price, not including a commuter pass system, is approx. ¥133 million. As the five major private transit operators in Kumamoto Prefecture are hoping to introduce a local-only card without nationwide interoperability, the city has also requested that proposals submit a separate cost estimate to make the local-only cards compatible with the city’s card.

===

As mentioned previously, the private transit operators are not convinced of the merits of nationwide interoperability, and are requesting that the city provide 100% of the funding to provide nationwide interoperability for the card system. SUGOCA would seem to be the most logical choice for the contract.


----------



## quashlo

*Kyūshū Shinkansen boosts ridership on Kumamoto trams
熊本市電９０年目　新幹線開業効果で乗降客増*
http://kumanichi.com/news/local/main/20130801002.shtml

On 2013.08.01, Kumamoto’s municipal tram system is celebrating its 90th anniversary. At one time, the system seemed destined for abandonment thanks to growing motorization, but the system survived and is now resurging, with annual ridership for FY2011 topping 10 million for the first time in nine years thanks to the completion of the Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route. 

The system opened on 1924.08.01 on two routes: Kumamoto Station – Jōgyōjimachi (浄行寺町) (4.3 km) and Suidōchō – Suizenji (now Suizenji Kōen) (2.2 km). At its peak, there were a total of 7 lines and 25 km in the system, but with the growing popularity of the private automobile, the tracks gradually vanished, with talk of complete abandonment in the 70s. The oil crisis, however, gave new life to the system, and it survived, reaching its current state of 2 lines across 12 km.

Since FY2004, annual ridership has been trending around 9 million, but in FY2011, it increased 6.9% year-over-year to 10.19 million thanks to growing tourist numbers due to the completion of the Shinkansen between Hakata and Kumamoto and the completion of the new transit hub at JR Shin-Suizenji Station. Fare revenues grew 6.5% to ¥1.1997 billion thanks to the introduction of a flat fare system (¥150 for adults, ¥80 for children) in October 2006, continuing a streak of growth since FY2009. The flat fare structure makes the system easy to use for visitors and reduces dwell time at stops, as well as rewarding long-distance users with discounts. 

The city isn’t content to rest on its laurels, saying that the improved performance is mostly due to external factors. While the tram system recorded a regular surplus of ¥3.26 billion in FY2011, this includes some money from the city’s general funds (about ¥834 million), and when including the city’s bus operations, the system as a whole is running with a cumulative loss of ¥2.9 billion.

In addition, the MLIT has directed the city’s Transportation Bureau to make improvements to accessibility and safety improvements to tram stops, including installation of truncated dome tiles (点字ブロック) and platform fences. Many of the stops are too narrow for today’s standards, and only 19 out of 35 stops are accessible to wheelchairs, although the city has been implementing accessibility improvements since FY2009, prioritizing high-ridership stops. So far they’ve completed upgrades at 8 stops, including the Kuhonji Intersection (九品寺交差点) stop. The work requires widening to at least 1.5 m as required by the New Barrier-Free Law (バリアフリー新法) established in 2006, but with limited financial resources, they can only complete one or two stops a year, and it’s unclear when they will be completely finished.

With the growing ridership has also come increased crowding during the morning and evening rush hour. There have been some situations where passengers after the first stop on a trip have been left behind due to overcrowding. The city recognizes the need for improvements, but service already operates at 3-minute headways during the morning rush hour, and they have a limited number of operators (about 70) and cars available.

Passengers boarding at the Shin-Suizenji Station stop during the morning rush hour:



















===

Too much ridership is a good problem to have. Thankfully, the system survived long enough to see the Shinkansen extension… I loved both Kumamoto and Kagoshima when I visited precisely because they were so easy to get around. 

The tram system in 1989:


----------



## quashlo

*Hankyū Bus announces major service changes for Nishiyama–Tennōzan Station opening
阪急バス、大幅減便や廃止　運行計画の変更案が判明*
http://www.kyoto-np.co.jp/politics/article/20130801000044

In coordination with the scheduled opening of the new Nishiyama–Tennōzan Station on the Hankyū Kyōto Line in December, Hankyū Bus has announced some major changes to its services in Nagaoka-kyō City and Ōyamazaki Town. The biggest changes are major cuts to service on routes serving residents living in close proximity to the station, most of whom are expected to switch from bus to train. 

In particular, the Kanegahara (金ケ原) routes will see 40% of its service cut (from 85 trips a day to 47 trips a day), as most of these neighborhoods are within walking distance of the new station. The Saihōji (西法寺) routes through the Enmyōjigaoka neighborhood (円明寺が丘団地) will be eliminated completely, but Hankyū Bus is considering replacing service to these areas by rerouting buses out of JR Yamazaki Station currently serving the Tomooka (友岡) area. The company has said that it will minimize service cuts on morning commute period service to JR Nagaoka-kyō Station. Both Nagaoka-kyō City and Ōyamazaki Town have asked that the bus operator reconsider the cuts. Routes between Kugai (久貝) and JR Nagaoka-kyō Station will be routed to serve the new station, but will drop from 35 trips a day to 20 trips a day.

Other changes not specifically tied to the new station involve consolidating and cutting service on the Imazato (今里) and Takinochō (滝ノ町) circulator routes (from a total of 25 trips to 8 trips), abandoning some routes along Bunka Center-dōri (文化センター通), and abandoning some lightly-used (1 trip each Saturday and Sunday) routes out of Higashi-Mukō (東向日).










===

Hankyū Bus action at JR Nagaoka-kyō Station:






The new station under construction (2013.06.01):


----------



## quashlo

*Keikyū to sell corporate naming rights for stations
京急電鉄、駅名看板に企業名表示　「副駅名称」を販売*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO58002450R00C13A8L82000/

Official Keikyū press release:
http://www.keikyu.co.jp/company/20130730ＨＰ　京急線駅名看板　副駅名称販売について　 .pdf

Keihin Electric Express Railway (Keikyū Corporation) has begun selling naming rights to its stations. The contracts cover the secondary station names (副駅名) that show up on station signage.

The first station selected for the program is Umeyashiki Station (梅屋敷駅) on the Keikyū Main Line in Ōta Ward, Tōkyō, where “Tōhō University” is now displayed (東邦大学前) on station name signs. The project is part of an effort to enhance the railway’s local roots, offering naming rights to local corporations, schools, hospitals, and other facilities. While a lot of railway companies in Japan sell naming rights in a similar fashion, most put the names on a separate sign underneath the main station name signs. Keikyū’s method of implementation, which places the corporate names directly onto the station name signs, is rare.

The contracts are one-year terms, but can be extended if wished, and are available at a total of 66 stations on the network (some of the stations, such as the Haneda Airport International Terminal Station, are not included in the program). Rights will only be awarded to one entity at each station at a time, and will only be offered to major public facilities or high-profile stock companies. Product brand names, slogans, or logo marks are not allowed, and the names will not be announced on PA systems or shown on route maps.

===

Image from the press release:










Evening rush hour at Keikyū Kamata Station, Platforms 2 / 3 (2013.06.18):






Morning rush hour at Shinagawa Station:


----------



## quashlo

*Close to 9,000 Suica cardholders request to be removed from “big data” sale
Ｓｕｉｃａ履歴、削除申請８８２３件　ＪＲ東の販売問題*
http://www.asahi.com/national/update/0801/TKY201308010298.html

On 2013.07.26, JR East began accepting requests from individual cardholders to have their usage statistics withheld from the railway’s plan to team with Hitachi to offer Suica statistics for sale to third parties. In the six-day period (through to 2013.07.31), the company announced that a total of 8,823 individuals had requested to have their usage data omitted from the program.

===

A detailed FNN news report (2013.07.19) about the program:


----------



## quashlo

*Seibu opens bidding process for construction of Shinjuku Line grade-separation project
西武、新宿線中井～野方間地下化の土木工事を発注へ…2020年度の完成目指す*
http://response.jp/article/2013/07/30/203202.html

Official Seibu press release:
http://www.seibu-group.co.jp/railwa...ile/2013/07/26/nakai_nogata_rittai_130729.pdf

On 2013.07.29, Seibu Railway began the bidding process for construction contracts to implement the continuous grade-separation of about 2.4 km of the Seibu Shinjuku Line between Nakai (中井) and Arai Yakushi-mae (新井薬師前), specifically between the west bank of the Myōshōji River (妙正寺川) in Kamitakada 5-chōme, Nakano Ward and the east end of Nogata Station (Nogata 4-chōme). The project involves undergrounding the line on this segment to remove seven grade crossings, with the intermediate stations at Arai Yakushimae and Numabukuro (沼袋) replaced with new underground stations. The new (replacement) stations will be island platform layout, with Arai Yakushimae having two tracks and Numabukuro having four tracks. Total project cost is ¥72.6 billion.

Construction will take place over about 2,360 m of the line with retaining walls and box tunnels (i.e., cut-and-cover) on about 600 m and bored tunnels on about 900 m. The station sections and the connections at either end of the segment will be placed on temporary support frames to allow them to excavate and build the station structures and track approaches. The rest will be single-bore tunnels excavated by shield machines. Construction will last from November through to March 2021.




























===

Uncut 46 minutes during the morning rush hour at Numabukuro Station (7:20 to 8:20 departures from Takadanobaba Station). As we can see the station is currently four-track, but only has side platforms, so it’s likely they expect do some major schedule changes once the undergrounding is complete.


----------



## quashlo

*West Exit improvements at Nagaragawa Railway’s Seki Station to be completed in March
長良川鉄道・関駅西口の整備本格化　来年３月末完成予定*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/gifu/20130801/CK2013080102000029.html

Seki City has finally begun the heavy work for improvements at the West Exit of Seki Station (Higashi-Sakuramachi, Seki City) on the Nagaragawa Railway. The 7,900 sq m project site is currently a parking lot for the city’s cultural hall, but will be redesigned to house a bus terminal, waiting area, park-and-ride lot, and a connecting passage to the station. The project also includes other functions related to disaster response, including construction of emergency rations storage and emergency toilets in the parking lot, combined with a 100-ton underground potable water tank that has been under construction since August of last year. Total project cost is ¥250 million.










===

Railfan-oriented tour of the railway:


----------



## quashlo

*Niigata City to delay purchase of articulated buses for BRT line
連節バス購入議案、提出見送りへ*
http://www.niigata-nippo.co.jp/news/national/20130802058462.html

For Niigata City’s proposed BRT line, targeted for a launch in FY2014, it has been revealed that the city is looking to delay the purchase of articulated vehicles for the service, which they had originally hoped to get City Council approval for in September. Originally, the city had proposed a one-week trial in late August to test the buses, borrowing existing vehicles already in operation in other parts of Japan. Faced with requests for more time from citizens and the City Council, the city has instead decided to secure more time to test the buses and convince the public of the safety and convenience merits of the buses in the fall.


----------



## quashlo

*Metro Seven project would cost ¥1 trillion
メトロセブン　新地下鉄構想で整備費１兆円*
http://www.kentsu.co.jp/webnews/html_top/130801500037.html

A working group (環七高速鉄道（メトロセブン）促進協議会) comprising Edogawa, Katsushika, and Adachi Wards has released some of the results of their study on the proposed 60.2 km Metro Seven line linking Kasai Rinkai Kōen and Den’en Chōfu. According to the study, use of a new “smart linear metro” currently under development, together with reductions in bored tunnel diameter and station size, would reduce the cost of the project to approx. ¥1.0168 trillion.

===

Unfortunately, the rest of the article is protected by paywall. This is definitely one of the more intriguing rail proposals in Greater Tōkyō, and involves creating a new circular arc through the inner suburbs of the metropolis. I would imagine the cost to be on the low end, given that the Tsukuba Express (58.3 km) cost ¥900 billion, and that’s with only some underground, with much of the line in undeveloped areas. This line will likely need to be almost entirely underground and will pass underneath dense, already developed parts of the metropolis.

A Tōkyō MX feature on the Metro Seven project (2013.06.03):






Keisei Bus currently operates an express bus service on a similar route to the proposed alignment, connecting Kameari and Koiwa Stations to Kasai Rinkai Kōen Station via Ichinoe and Kasai, with transit signal priority. Full-length cab view (2012.12.02):


----------



## quashlo

*Ginza Line Shibuya Station construction, Part 2
ヒカリエの隣でひそかに進行、渋谷駅移設準備
驚異の工事現場シリーズ*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFK2202U_S3A720C1000000/

This is the second part of that Nikkei feature on construction.

What the 157 m long Segment 2 of the project looked like in 2011.07, before the opening of Hikarie (April 2012). This was the first segment to be worked on, and consists of viaduct in between stations, followed by embankment and eventual tunnel as the line dives underground. Without Hikarie on one side and another commercial building on the other, they can’t work from either side, so the first thing is to build a 10 m wide platform directly above the existing tracks to serve as a construction staging area. Work began in June 2009 and is being executed by Tōkyū Construction (東急建設) and Taisei Corporation (大成建設).










Segment 4 is located approximately in the center of the East Exit transit plaza. Two new columns sandwich the existing viaduct taking trains straight into the Tōkyū department store, which closed at the end of March 2013.










As mentioned previously, the work involves relocating the current station integrated inside the Tōkyū department store (left) east to a new location on viaduct (right), and converting the layout from side platform to island platform.










The work on Segment 2 also involves excavating beneath the existing viaduct to create space to house undergeround facilities needed for the relocated station. This means placing the existing track and other infrastructure on temporary supports while they dig out everything underneath. The retaining walls here feature vibration-absorbent materials to prevent noise and vibration from transmitting to the adjacent Hikarie theatre space used for musicals.










After completion of excavation work, which was carried out between October 2011 and May 2012. Excavated soil was then transported up to the new platform above the tracks and moved off-site. This empty space will house the new transformer station.










Staging platform under construction. Work could only be completed in the few hours when trains are not in service.



















The main work completed in the 50 m long Segment 4 thus far is the construction of Column P4 (actually one column, but it splits into two at ground level). The work was carried out by Tōkyū Construction, Shimizu Corporation (清水建設), and Kashima (鹿島), with the viaduct switched over to temporary supports between August 2011 and January 2012 and the new Column P4 completed in April 2013. The new platforms will be built directly atop this new column.










The tolerance for subsidence of the existing track and viaduct as a result of the switchover to temporary supports was 3 mm for the first phase of construction. After some checks to confirm everything was OK, the tolerance for the second phase of construction was 5 mm.










Coordination is also needed with the land readjustment project (土地区画整理事業) related to the East Exit transit plaza improvements, particularly with regards to deliveries, materials storage, and staging. The land readjustment project will construct a water storage tank and public plaza underground directly beneath the Ginza Line, with the Shibuya River running directly above that.

The schedule for the remaining work is also affected by the demolition schedule for the Tōkyū department store. They are scheduled to switchover the track inside the building to temporary support frames this autumn, afterwards beginning construction of Column P3 and then construction of the new platforms. Completion is scheduled for FY2021.

===

If you’re curious, another Nikkei article has a little bit on the history of the Ginza Line’s Shibuya Station:
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO56040250Q3A610C1L71000/

The current design of the station is a result of efforts by Gotō Keita (五島慶太), the man who founded the Tōkyō Electric Express Railway (東京急行電鉄), what is now known as Tōkyū Corporation. Tōkyū’s Shibuya Station opened in 1927, the same year that the Asakusa – Ueno section of the Ginza Line opened. Gotō, at the time an officer of the railway, had visions of transforming Shibuya—virtually rural in comparison—into one of Tōkyō’s main rail terminals, and part of this plan was ensuring direct access to Ginza and central Tōkyō. 

The west end of the Ginza Line first opened in 1938 between Shibuya and Toranomon, and was eventually extended to Shimbashi in the following year, all thanks to Gotō’s efforts under the auspices of the Tōkyō Rapid Railway (東京高速鉄道). This was a separate company from the eastern end of the Ginza Line, so this interlining was one of the first examples of subway through-service in Japan. Orignally, the Ginza Line’s Shibuya Station only passed alongside the Tōkyū department store, crossing above the Yamanote Line tracks and entering platforms built into the third floor of a separate building. After World War II, the department store expanded and eventually enveloped the station.


----------



## quashlo

*Big changes in store for Hankai Tramway
阪堺線、乗客回復さらに　低床式車両導入や駅バリアフリー*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO58062200T00C13A8LDA000/

The Hankai Tramway between Ōsaka City and Sakai City was at one time in danger of abandonment due to declining ridership, but operations have been secured after Sakai City agreed in 2011 to provide funding to support operations for 10 years. Now, big changes are in store thanks to that funding, including the introduction of the first new low-floor LRVs in revenue service in 2013.08.25. Ridership has rebounded thanks to fare discounts, and another big push is around the corner with major redevelopment projects underway at Tennōji Station in Ōsaka, but it’s not clear whether the tramway will be able to stand on its own two feet before Sakai City’s funding runs out.

Hankai Tramway began operating the first new LRV, nicknamed the “Sakai Tram”, from July to early August. The low-floor design makes boarding and alighting easier for elderly passengers, passengers with strollers, and passengers in wheelchairs. Each new train costs ¥250 million, with Sakai City funding two-thirds and the national government funding the remaining third. Another two LRVs are scheduled to enter service starting next year.

For the time being, the LRV will be operated between Abiko-michi (我孫子道) and Hamadera Ekimae (浜寺駅前), but will also begin operating to Tennōji Station after road widening in the Abeno area being carried out by Ōsaka City is complete. Currently, passengers can only use an underground pedestrian passage to get to and from the Tennōji tram stop, but the the stop will be moved to the west in the future and made barrier-free.

With the growing adoption of private automobiles and competition from parallel rail lines, the Hankai Tramway has shrunk to a mere 10% of original levels over the course of 50 years. Originally, Sakai City had planned to take over poorly-performing segments of the tramway and incorporate them into a new, modern light rail line connecting the city’s downtown with its waterfront districts, but a new solution was needed after the LRT plan was shelved.

In October 2010, Sakai City agreed to provide a maximum of ¥200 million annually for ten years in an effort to promote ridership, helping to offset the ¥3 billion cost of upgrades and improvements to aging, inadequate infrastructure. Since January 2011, the fare between Sakai City and Ōsaka City has been cut from ¥290 to ¥200, and a new discount fare structure for elderly passengers has also been introduced.

According to Sakai City, the introduction of discounted fare programs has increased average daily ridership by about 1,500 passengers. While the results have exceeded original projections of a 600-passenger increase, Sakai City is still looking for ways to secure the profitability of the tramway, which the city says will require an increase of daily ridership of about 4,000 passengers. The tramway is eager to get back on its feet before the 10-year funding program ends, and is working to both decrease expenses and increase supplementary revenues from real estate and other sources.

In addition to the new LRVs, the next widely-anticipated change in store for the tramway is the introduction of an IC card system for contactless fare payments. The new system will be rolled out this fiscal year at the cost of ¥450 million and make it possible to offer a variety of discounts, including for transfers with buses or for short-distance trips. The tramway is also working on establishing a new stop in Sakai City between Higashi-Minato (東湊) and Ishizu (石津). Other changes are coming, with Sakai City working on establishing a new cultural and tourism hub on the site of the city’s former Sakai Hospital near the Shukuin (宿院) tram stop in FY2014. The city is hoping to then establish a bike rental system to take advantage of tourism sites along the tramway.

Mothers with strollers test out the new low-floor LRV:



















===

Annual ridership on the tramway at its peak (FY1951) was 61.86 million, but that dropped to 7.22 million in FY2009, and has now risen to 7.76 million in FY2012. Not mentioned in the Nikkei article, but in a separate _Mainichi Shimbun_ article, is that donations are helping to fund the new LRVs. Sakai City established a special tax deduction program that allows people to donate money towards the purchase of the new LRVs, with passengers donating ¥30,000 or more getting a nameplate installed inside the new trains. They raised ¥11.70 million in the first year of the program and another ¥1 million this year, with more than half of the donors coming from outside Sakai City, including places as far as Kyūshū and Hokkaidō.

The new LRV operating a (paid) test ride (2013.07.27):


----------



## quashlo

New Tanbo Art Station opened on the Kōnan Railway Kōnan Line. As mentioned previously, this is a temporary station open primarily to facilitate access to the crop artwork displays in Ōshū City.


----------



## sacto7654

I remember seeing on YouTube videos of some of the current Hankai Tramway rolling stock--some of it dating from the early 1930's! Small wonder why they need to get new rolling stock as soon as possible.


----------



## quashlo

*Yui Rail adds announcements in native Okinawan
しまくとぅばで各駅語る　ゆいレール案内好評*
http://article.okinawatimes.co.jp/article/2013-08-04_52489

Capitalizing on positive public opinions received in a similar effort for the 5th World Uchinanchu Festival (世界のウチナーンチュ大会) in 2011 and requests from local citizens, the Yui Rail has permanently introduced announcements in native Okinawan (しまくとぅば) at all 15 stations. The announcements are in addition to the existing announcements in Japanese.










===

You can hear all of the station announcements here:
http://www.okinawatimes.co.jp/special/shimakutuba

The first half of the links are the versions from the World Uchinanchu Festival, in Okinawan only. The second half are the new announcements, in both Japanese and Okinawan.


----------



## quashlo

*Renovated Hiroden Hatsukaichi Station open
広電 廿日市駅が木造で新しく！広い駐輪場もある爽やかな佇まいに*
http://tabetainjya.com/archives/hatsukaichi2/post_2985/

Many railfans mourned the demolition of the last wooden station building on the Hiroden network in autumn of last year, but the station building has been reborn in new style and was opened to the public on 2013.08.01.

The station has been relocated about 50 m east from its previous location. Previously, roadway access to the station required driving down a narrow alley, but the relocation has allowed them to construct a wider road for direct access. They’ve also constructed a new station plaza / rotary to serve connecting modes including private autos and taxis.



















The site of the old station building has been converted into bike parking.




























Not clear whether this will be a waiting room or maybe some station retail. They used wood abundantly in the new design.










Video:


----------



## quashlo

*New station buildings coming to Shiozaki Station
JR東日本、中央線塩崎駅に新駅舎を建設へ…南北両側に駅舎を整備*
http://response.jp/article/2013/08/04/203656.html

Official JR East press release:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/hachioji/info/20130802/20130802_info.pdf

On 2013.08.01, JR East and Yamanashi Prefecture’s Kai City (甲斐市) announced that new station buildings would be constructed at both the North Exit and South Exit of Shiozaki Station on the Chūō Main Line as part of barrier-free improvements to be completed by October 2014.

Shiozaki Station opened on 1951.12.25 as a two-track, side-platform station. There is no platform bridge to cross the track, and there wasn’t even a headhouse at either side when it first opened. A headhouse was eventually constructed on the south side of the station for the outbound track, with a convenience store as a tenant. The convenience store closed in 2007.

The improvements will construct new 2-story, steel-reinforced concrete headhouses at both the North Exit and South Exit of the station. The buildings will include accessible ramps to take passengers directly to the second-floor platforms. The South Exit headhouse will feature a Western-style design with a curved exterior, while the North Exit headhouse will be a Japanese-style design, emphasizing columns and eaves. The platforms will also undergo improvements, including canopy installation and widening.


----------



## quashlo

*E-money transactions with IC farecards break 100 million a month
交通系電子マネー、1ヵ月あたりの利用件数が1億件を初突破*
http://www.rbbtoday.com/article/2013/08/05/110514.html

On 2013.08.05, 9 of the 10 IC farecard systems participating in nationwide interoperability—Kitaca, PASMO, Suica, manaca, TOICA, ICOCA, Hayakaken, nimoca, and SUGOCA—announced that e-money transactions had broken 100 million transactions (approximately 104.35 million) for the month of July, a first. PiTaPa is not included, as it is actually a post-pay system, so it does not e-money interoperability with the other card systems.

===

PASMO-based coin laundromat:


----------



## quashlo

*Contract nearing finalization for new JR East high-rise development at South Exit of Shinjuku Station 
JR東日本/建築は大林JV/電気は日本電設工業、新宿駅新南口ビル*
http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=17849

It appears that JR East will be signing a contract with a JV of Ōbayashi Corporation (大林組), Tekken Corporation (鉄建), and Taisei Corporation (大成建設) to construct the Shinjuku Station New South Exit Building (新宿駅新南口ビル), a 33-story (+ 2 underground floors), 170 m tall mixed-use highrise comprising about 110,000 sq m GFA. The contract for the building’s electrical systems will likely be awarded to Nippon Densetsu Kōgyō (日本電設工業). The design is being handled by JR East Design Corporation (ジェイアール東日本建築設計事務所). The new landmark building will break ground in September, with a scheduled completion in spring 2016.

1F through 5F will be a mall, 6F through 33F will be offices, with B1F and B2F comprising a 280-space underground parking garage for autos, and the building will feature a damping structure and district cooling / heating. The project is basically being coordinated with the South Exit infrastructure improvements being carried out by the MLIT and JR East, which will construct a new “transit hub” at the South Exit of Tōkyō’s largest rail terminal, including a new highway express coach terminal, taxi station, private auto pick-up / drop-off zone, and pedestrian spaces. The building itself will be directly connected with the new transit hub, and will also include a multi-purpose hall and other cultural facilities.










===

The Shinjuku Station South Exit projects are some of the more interesting developments, as they are building right next to and above the JR tracks and platforms.

I believe this is the site of the new building (2013.06.01), right next to Platforms 1 / 2 (southbound Saikyō Line / Shōnan–Shinjuku Line).


----------



## quashlo

*Naha City devising strategies to boost ridership on tourist shuttle
利用増へ“起死回生策”　周遊バス・ゆいゆい号*
http://ryukyushimpo.jp/news/storyid-210619-storytopic-5.html

Ridership on the new Naha Sightseeing City Loop bus (那覇ま～い ゆいゆい号) has been falling below targets, and Naha City is looking at new ways to promote the line. This is the new tourist-oriented shuttle loop operating out of Naha Bus Terminal that began service in June. The bus passes by 15 of Naha’s most famous sightseeing spots (including several World Heritage Sites), including Shikina-en (識名園), Shuri Castle (首里城), and Kokusai-dōri (国際通り). A total of 25 trips are operated each day, with tourist guides present on morning trips.

The original ridership target was about 300 passengers a day, but it’s only hovering at about 180 passengers currently (about 7.2 passengers per trip), despite the recent start of summer vacation. While ridership in July has been steadily increasing, some of the morning trips have run without passengers, despite the presence of tourist guides. Apparently, the biggest reason for the lackluster performance was insufficient promotion and advertisement, as they only received approvals to operate the service in June.

They are now looking at ways to better promote the service, and took out a full-page ad in a local newsletter to promote the service to locals as an “express” bus. They also handed out pamphlets to schoolchildren, and will look at revising the fare structure that forced people to pay at Naha Bus Terminal, get off, and then get back on again (they are negotiating with the operator, Naha Bus, to remedy this). They are also advertising the service on the homepage of the city’s free Wi-Fi service, Naha City Wi-Fi, and new pamphlets for foreign tourists (English, Chinese, and Korean language) promoting the service will be hitting the presses soon.

===

Sounds like they just need to wait a bit longer for the word to get out… I would definitely have used it if it was in service when I visited, but I was just a couple days too early.


----------



## quashlo

*New route coming to Okayama’s Megurin city shuttle
「めぐりん」バス　８日から新路線　岡山*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/130806/oky13080603000002-n1.htm

Starting this month, the Megurin (めぐりん) flat-fare (¥100) shuttle service through downtown Okayama City operated by Hakkō Transportation (八晃運輸) will undergo some major changes with the introduction of a new route, the Kyōbashi Megurin (京橋めぐりん). The new route will travel on a 4 km, 20-minute loop out of Okayama Station, passing by Okayama Castle, Sennichi-mae (千日前), and Okayama City Hall, operating a total of 72 outer-loop trips and 63 inner-loop trips a day between 7:00 am and 8:00 pm. The other route in the network, the Idai Megurin (医大めぐりん) serving Okayama University Hospital (岡山大病院), began service last year, but will now be modified to operate 90 outer-loop trips (currently 72) and 56 inner-loop trips (currently 59).

===

A ride inside the Megurin at 2× (2012.07.22):






CM to promote the service:


----------



## quashlo

*Kintetsu proposes transfer of Utsube / Hachiōji Lines infrastructure at no cost
近鉄が施設、車両譲渡を提示　内部・八王子線、公有民営なら*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/mie/20130806/CK2013080602000012.html

In regards to the dilemma surrounding the potential abandonment of the Kintetsu Utsube / Hachiōji Lines in Yokkaichi City, Kintetsu has proposed transferring ownership of the rail infrastructure and rolling stock to the public sector at no cost should the lines be converted to public ownership + private operation. However, the city rejected the idea.

If you remember, Kintetsu also proposed converting these lines to bus rapid transit (BRT), but the city is still fixated on maintaining rail service, at which point Kintetsu suggested that the only remaining option was for the city to inherit ownership of the infrastructure and Kintetsu to focus solely on operating the line.

Apparently, the end of this month is a “deadline” of sorts as some of the rolling stock on the line will be reaching the end of their life cycles.

===

Clips of the lines:


----------



## quashlo

*Historic Kyōto tram to be converted to battery power
京都・梅小路公園の路面電車を蓄電池車両に　東京アールアンドデーが受注*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFK0501X_V00C13A8000000/

Tōkyō R&D (東京アールアンドデー) will convert the power systems for the historic tram operating at Kyōto’s Umekōji Park (梅小路公園) from overhead lines to battery power using lithium ion rechargeable batteries being provided free of charge to Kyōto City by battery maker GS Yuasa (GSユアサ).

Kyōto City was actually the first city in Japan to adopt trams, back in 1895. This particular car, N27, was introduced during the system’s early years and has been preserved in running condition. Despite the body having undergone replacement, the mechanical equipment is from the original. The city is currently carrying out a series of improvements to the park, including new park space on the site of JR’s former Umekōji employee housing. The modifications to the historic tram are part of this plan, which calls for constructing platforms in the new expanded park space and operating the new battery-powered tram on landscaped track. 

Tōkyō R&D specializes in R&D and low-volume production of electric vehicles (EVs), racing cars, and carbon fiber composite materials. They are a small company, with only 150 employees, and this is actually their first railcar contract, putting their EV knowhow to use. In particular, they will offer high-speed recharging equipment, helping to minimize power systems and maintenance costs. Kyōto City estimated a contract value of ¥43 million in the bidding process. The exterior of the car will not be modified, and the trolley pole will remain.










===

The tram in question:


----------



## quashlo

*Higashi-Murayama grade-separation to break ground in FY2014
14年度着工へ準備進む/東京都・西武鉄道の東村山駅付近連立*
http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=17925

The Tōkyō Metropolitan Government and Seibu Railway are aiming to obtain urban planning approvals for the Seibu Railway Shinjuku Line / Kokubunji Line / Seibu-en Line (Higashi-Murayama Station) Continuous Grade-Separation Project in FY2013. This project involves grade-separating about 4.5 km across these three Seibu lines surrounding Higashi-Murayama Station in Higashi-Murayama City in western Tōkyō. Detailed design and engineering has been contracted out to Seibu Railway and was awarded to Fukken Engineering (復建エンジニヤリング), Tōnichi Consultants (トーニチコンサルタント), and Tōkyū Architects & Engineers (東急設計コンサルタント). Seibu Railway will also be awarding the contracts for construction, with groundbreaking starting as early as FY2014 if land acquisition proceeds apace. 

In terms of schedule, preparatory construction work will take place first, lasting about one year, with construction of temporary tracks and the new viaducts beginning in the second year. Construction of the temporary tracks will last about seven years, with the viaduct taking about 11, for a total of about 12 years (FY2024 completion). Total project cost is ¥61 billion.

Specifically, the TMG will serve as the lead agency for the project, which will elevate about 2.3 km of the Shinjuku Line, 0.8 km of the Kokubunji Line, and 1.4 km of the Seibu-En Line, eliminating five grade crossings including Fuchū Kaidō (府中街道), alleviating traffic congestion, reconnecting neighborhoods separated by the rail lines, and constructing new roads. The new elevated structures will be 7 m wide and 5-12 m tall for the Seibu-en Line, and 10 m wide and 5-15 m tall for the Shinjuku Line. The approaches will be about 10 m wide for the Shinjuku Line and about 7 m wide for the Kokubunji Line and Seibu-en Line. The new elevated Higashi-Murayama Station will be 31-43 m wide and 17 m tall, with two island platforms and four tracks stretching approx. 210 m in length.

The current construction plan envisions three phases for the Shinjuku Line, with the first stage involving construction of temporary (ground-level) tracks to the north, switching first the inbound, then the outbound track. The second phase will involve demolition of the original (ground-level) outbound track and construction of the new (elevated) outbound track, while the third phase will be the same process for the inbound track. A two-stage process is envisioned for the Kokubunji Line and Seibu-en Line, with the first phase involving construction of temporary (ground-level) tracks to the west for the Kokubunji Line and to the north for the Seibu-en Line. The second phase will then construct the permanent elevated tracks for both lines and execute the switchout. The station will be completed in six phases, with the first three involving elevation of the outbound tracks and platforms for the Shinjuku Line, followed by the elevation of the Kokubunji Line and Seibu-en Line (fourth phase), elevation of the inbound tracks and platforms for the Shinjuku Line (fifth phase), and demolition of existing infrastructure and structural groundwork (sixth phase).



















===

Seibu 3000 series departing Higashi-Murayama Station:


----------



## quashlo

*Study estimates cumulative economic benefit of Yui Rail at ¥770 billion
沖縄都市モノレール、ゆいレールの経済効果7700億円*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO58236160X00C13A8LXC000/

Results from a study released on 2013.08.07 indicate that the Okinawa Urban Monorail (沖縄都市モノレール), more commonly known as Yui Rail (ゆいレール), has generated a cumulative economic benefit of ¥778.4 billion from start of construction until now (1996 to 2012). In particular, economic benefits associated with construction investment for condo and office buildings around Yui Rail stations reached ¥547.3 billion.

The study was prepared by the Ryūgin Research Institute (りゅうぎん総合研究所), and looked at three factors: the construction and operation of the line, as well as building construction around train stations. Economic benefits due to construction for the seven-year period until completion of the line in 2002 reached ¥185.5 billion, while economic benefits due to the line’s operation were estimated each fiscal year since the line opened in 2003, reaching ¥4.56 billion, primarily focused on fare revenues and advertising revenues. For the third factor, the study looked at new construction within a 600 m radius of each station, estimating approx. ¥547.3 billion in economic benefits for the ten-year period between 2001 and 2010. In addition to direct expenses, the calculation also considers the secondary effects and manufacturing attraction effects of materials procurement for construction activities.

In particular, the study pointed out large urban redevelopment that has taken place at Asahibashi, Makishi, and Asato Stations, as well as new hotels, office buildings, and condo developments that have sprung up at stations along the line. The estimated employment benefits across all three factors considered in the study encompass a total of 737,000 jobs.

The study also analyzed commute travel time reductions for Yui Rail users, estimated at about 780,000 hours, or about ¥830 million, annually. Mode shift from automobiles and other modes to the Yui Rail has also reduced carbon dioxide emissions by 8,851 tons annually.



















===

More information from an _Okinawa Times_ article: A total of 2,409 new construction projects were identified within a 600 m radius of each station, comprising about half of all new construction in Naha City during this period. Comparing population growth before and after the opening of the line, neighborhoods on the Yui Rail showed 2.6% higher growth than other neighborhoods.


----------



## quashlo

*New station building at Sodegaura Station to partially open next autumn
来年秋の一部完成目指す　関係者らが安全祈願祭　袖ケ浦駅新築工事*
http://www.chibanippo.co.jp/c/news/local/150467

A ceremony was held on 2013.08.06 to pray for safety during construction of a new station building at JR Sodegaura Station on the Sotobō Line in Narawa, Sodegaura City (袖ケ浦市奈良輪). A new north-south public passage will open in autumn of next year, coinciding with a new neighborhood to debut on the north side of the station as part of a land readjustment project. Currently, the station’s headhouses are at ground-level, and there is no passage crossing north-south. This ¥2.30841 billion project will elevate the station building and construct a new concourse / platform bridge and public passage. The entire station building will be completed around FY2015 close. Using grants from the national government and other funding sources, the city will shoulder approx. ¥2.24 billion of the cost, with the remaining ¥70 million being provided by JR East.


----------



## quashlo

*Yūrakuchō Line extension to Sumiyoshi could pay itself off within 30 years
豊洲～住吉間の地下鉄新線「30年以内に黒字化」*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFB1907G_X00C13A8MM0000/

In regards to a proposed new subway extension running north-south through Kōtō Ward between Toyosu and Sumiyoshi, a study by Kōtō Ward indicates that the project could completely pay for itself 29 years after opening assuming a ¥70 fare surcharge. In order to be eligible for funding from the national government under the Act on Improving the Convenience of Urban Railways (都市鉄道等利便増進法), the project must be able to pay for itself within 30 years, so this latest study marks a big step forward for the proposed extension. Kōtō Ward hopes to finalize project details this fiscal year and begin work in FY2015, with completion in FY2025.

Specifically, this project involves a new 5.2 km subway line between Toyosu on the Yūrakuchō Line and Sumiyoshi on the Hanzōmon Line via Tōyōchō Station on the Tōzai Line, to be constructed as “Tōkyō Subway Line 8” (the planning name for what has been mostly built today as the Yūrakuchō Line). Two new intermediate stations would be constructed, one between Toyosu and Tōyōchō and another between Tōyōchō and Sumiyoshi. The project would be constructed by a third-sector railway receiving funding from Kōtō Ward and other sources, with Tōkyō Metro responsible for operating the line. The subway will improve access to Tōkyō’s booming waterfront district while relieving overcrowding on the Tōzai Line.

Thus far, Kōtō Ward has been discussing how to move the project forward, bringing in representatives from the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government and national government. In addition to round-trip runs between Toyosu and Sumiyoshi, it’s expected that a portion of trips will also through-service with the Yūrakuchō Line. Forecasted daily ridership is 290,000 passengers, and a fare surcharge of ¥70 on top of Tōkyō Metro’s fare would be sufficient to pay off all debt incurred in the construction of the project 29 years after opening. 

Estimated project cost is ¥126 billion. Under the Act on Improving the Convenience of Urban Railways, Kōtō Ward would be responsible for one-third of the project’s cost, the TMG and national government another third, and the final third covered by infrastructure lease fees paid by the third-sector railway.

The next steps involve hammering out the details of the project, including the exact location of intermediate stations and the infrastructure necessary to collect the fare surcharge. Kōtō Ward will then sign agreements with both the national government and the TMG and file for project approvals with the national government, beginning land acquisition in FY2015.










===

Pretty big news… I had no idea this project was so far along, but it looks like they are literally within steps of breaking ground and have decided to move forward on their own, without help from Tōkyō Metro, which said that it has no plans to open new lines after opening the Fukutoshin Line in 2008.

Specifically, the study mentioned in the article is available here:
http://www.city.koto.lg.jp/seikatsu/toshiseibi/53208/53247/file/H24summeryA1.pdf
http://www.city.koto.lg.jp/seikatsu/toshiseibi/53208/53247/file/H24summeryB.pdf

In particular, some interesting details about the project:

*Major trackside developments*
Toyosu / Harumi Development Plan (豊洲・晴海開発整備計画): 44,000 residents, 83,000 jobs, completion FY2015
Toyosu 1-3-chōme Urban Planning Policy (豊洲１～３丁目地区まちづくり方針): 22,000 residents, 33,000 jobs, completion FY2021
Waterfront Subcenter Urban Planning Implementation Plan (臨海副都心まちづくり推進計画): 47,000 residents, 90,000 jobs, completion FY2015
Shiomi District Urban Planning Policy (潮見地区まちづくり方針): 11,000 residents, 8,000 jobs, completion FY2018
Toyosu New Market / Tsukiji Market Relocation (provisional name) (豊洲新市場): 6 million annual visitors, completion FY2015
Tōkyō Sky Tree Town (東京スカイツリータウン): 30 million annual visitors, completion FY2012

So clearly, there’s a lot of potential… The population explosion in the waterfront areas (Toyosu / Harumi) is amazing, and should generate some of the steady ridership demand needed to make the line viable. 

*Conceptual service plan*
Sumiyoshi ↔ Toyosu: 8 tph peak, 4 tph off-peak
Sumiyoshi ↔ Ichigaya: 4 tph peak, 4 tph off-peak

Peak-hour trains:










The plan envisions all trains to be 10-car formations, operated as one-man trains (i.e., operator only, no conductor). Due to track capacity issues on the Hanzōmon Line and the limited capacity to turn back trains at Oshiage Station, the plan does not consider through-service with the Hanzōmon Line. Ichigaya was selected as the turnback for the Yūrakuchō Line through-services because most of the ridership for this new line will be heading to and from the central three wards (都心3区) of Tōkyō (Chiyoda, Chūō, and Minato). Other potential turnback locations would be Ikebukuro and Wakō-shi, but they envision Ichigaya for now because it’s the closest to the central three wards. 

Two new stations will be constructed (in addition to new platforms at Tōyōchō):

ST1 will be located 1.4 km from Toyosu and 1.8 km from Tōyōchō. Based on the distances and map provided, it appears to be in Edagawa 3-chōme (枝川3丁目).
ST3 will be located 1.0 km from Tōyōchō and 1.0 km from Sumiyoshi. Looks like this one will be in Sengoku 2-chōme (千石2丁目).

The cost for the project also includes railyard (I assume they will just be leasing space at an existing Tōkyō Metro yard or similar arrangement), plus the cost to make the necessary upgrades to existing stations at Toyosu and Sumiyoshi. Also included are platform doors and flood gates. Construction will be cut-and-cover for stations, double-track or single-track bored tunnels for everything else (except for parts of the line between Toyosu and the first station to be constructed as cut and cover). A crossover will also be constructed just north of ST3 to allow them to turn trains back at Sumiyoshi. 

*Estimated ridership*
260,000 pax / day (based on Tōkyō Metro’s current fare structure), compared to 240,000 pax / day in 2011 studies

*Estimated transport density*
160,000 pax / day (equivalent to the Fukutoshin Line and Toei Mita Line)

*Estimated station boardings*
ST1: 16,000 boardings / day (similar to Ōshima Station on the Toei Shinjuku Line)
Tōyōchō: 73,000 boardings / day (19,000 pax / day when subtracting transfers with Tōzai Line) (similar to Yūrakuchō Station on the Yūrakuchō Line)
ST3: 17,000 boardings / day (similar to Shinozaki Station on the Toei Shinjuku Line)

Overcrowding relief currently, and in the future (with and without the new extension):



Code:


                                                   FY2011   FY2025 Loads
Line                Peak Segment                    Loads   With  Without
==================  =============================  ======   ====  =======
Sōbu Local Line     Kinshichō → Rygoku               201%   200%    197%
Sōbu Rapid Line     Shin-Koiwa → Kinshichō           177%   181%    179%
Keiyō Line          Kasai Rinkai Kōen → Shin-Kiba    175%   158%    154%
Tōzai Line          Kiba → Monzen Nakachō            199%   203%    182%
Toei Shinjuku Line  Sumiyoshi → Kikukawa              --    147%    138%
Toei Ōedo Line      Monzen Nakachō → Tsukishima       --    127%    103%

What’s interesting is that Tōkyō Metro already announced that they would construct a new crossover for the Hanzōmon Line at Oshiage (see here) as part of their three-year infrastructure investment plan. Based on the peak traffic on the Hanzōmon Line (only 20 tph), it seems possible that they could extend the through-service to at least Oshiage if not further out onto the Tōbu Sky Tree Line, if they wanted. If you remember, this is only the first segment of a proposed extension all the way to Kameari on the Jōban Line, although they are obviously prioritizing this higher-traffic segment first. The Hanzōmon Line has been separately proposed for an extension to Matsudo on the Jōban Line.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ That sounds fantastic. Perhaps it is just me, but one of the other areas that really needs a line like this to connect the radial lines is Edogawa. Do you know of any plans to construct something like that there? I know there are buses currently plying the length of the ward, but I am sure there must be some interest in rail.


----------



## quashlo

Metro Seven:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105822229&postcount=5798

But it's nowhere near as far along as the Yūrakuchō Line branch, which appears to be a virtual certainty at this point... It seems that they just have to step through the motions of the approvals process before they can actually start physical work on the project.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ To me, that rail line looks absolutely vital, and a fantastic idea. It is one thing that put me off looking at apartments in Edogawa - the fact that one only has radial lines and transverse travel is a little more difficult due to that despite the good bus services (from the timetables I read). 

I can see the route for Metro 7 in the video in your link, but do you have a good, decent sized map of the proposed route and the intersections with other lines or is this too preliminary at the moment for that?

(Thanks for the info, too).


----------



## quashlo

Metro Seven and Metro Eight would travel underneath Loop Road No. 7 and Loop Road No. 8, respectively. The projects are nowhere near far enough along in the process to have specific alignment and potential station locations identified, but I did something a long time ago in Google Maps:
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=200476120657035443237.00045e6fe1bc14c8d7aac&msa=0

It's also on my map:
https://docs.google.com/uc?export=d...0YzQzMjUtMjUyZC00MmMwLTllMzEtYmFlYWNjZGQxYzA1


----------



## quashlo

*Fashion industry breaks into station retail
アパレル業界、駅ナカに熱視線　鉄道会社との思惑は一致するか*
http://www.sankeibiz.jp/business/news/130804/bsd1308040711001-n1.htm

Apparel and fashion stores are now entering into the station retail business en masse, defying the perception of _ekinaka_ (station retail) as a market sector dominated by convenience stores, kiosks, and food retailers. By increasing their brand exposure through new locations in high-traffic stations, they hope to attract new demographics as potential customers.

In Ōsaka, ekimo Tennōji (エキモ天王寺) opened on 2013.04.18 with 9 retail spaces inside an underground passage connecting Tennōji Station on the Ōsaka Municipal Subway Midōsuji Line with the Abeno Q’s Mall (あべのキューズモール) on the station’s B1 level concourse. Developed jointly with Nankai Shōji (南海商事) and Tōkyū Land (東急不動産), the tenants include fashion merchandisers and popular brand-name shops. Additional locations are planned for Namba Station in October and Umeda Station in April of next year, taking advantage of the high passenger traffic at these stations—average daily boardings and alightings for FY2011 were 248,000 passengers for Tennōji, 331,000 passengers for Namba, and 415,000 passengers for Umeda. In particular, the area around Tennōji is filled with students from vocational colleges and other higher-education facilities, and ekimo Tennōji caters to the young female shopper with Kansai “firsts” including Daily Russet (デイリーラシット) and Ropé Picnic PASSAGE (ロペピクニック・パサージュ), among other fashion-focused general merchandisers critical to capturing impulse shoppers.

The _ekinaka_ really took off in 2005 after JR East opened eCute Ōmiya (エキュート大宮) in Saitama City, followed by Tōkyō Metro opening its echika (エチカ) brand of station retail at major stations, with railways looking at _ekinaka_ as a means of breathing new life into train stations. In the Kansai area, JR West has opened Eki Marché (エキマルシェ) locations at Ōsaka and Takarazuka Stations, while the Kyōto Municipal Subway debuted its KotoChika brand of retail at its major stations. Tenant lineups now include accessory shops and beauty product retailers, all aimed at women. Most recently, JR West opened a four-store retail zone at Sannomiya Station (Kōbe City) that includes The Body Shop (ザ・ボディショップ), a retailer of body care products, hoping to attract female customers to come on a daily basis.

One of the motivations behind station retail projects is the need to supplement the drop in fare revenues as a result of population aging and a declining birth rate. Ridership on the Ōsaka Municipal Subway has been dropping every year since 2007, and station retail may hold the key not just for securing profitability but also for ensuring the viability of the eventual privatization of the network.

===

An interesting application of the _ekinaka_ concept has been targeting high school students searching for colleges. Aoyama Gakuin University (青山学院大学) and Tōhoku Gakuin University (東北学院大学) held a recent marketing event at JR Sendai Station (2013.05.19):


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT approves two new stations on Toyama Chihō Railroad
富山地鉄の２新駅設置を認可*
http://www2.knb.ne.jp/news/20130808_37474.htm

On 2013.08.08, the Hokuriku–Shin’etsu Transport Bureau of the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) approved an application from Toyama Chihō Railroad (富山地方鉄道) to establish two new stations on its mainline: Shin-Ainoki Station (相ノ木駅) in Kamiichi Town between Ainoki and Kamiichi Stations, and Shin-Kurobe Station (新黒部駅) in Kurobe City between Nagaya and Shitayama Stations. In particular, the latter station will be located about 70 m from the Kurobe – Unazuki Onsen Station on the Hokuriku Shinkansen extension to Kanazawa scheduled to open in spring 2015, facilitating transfers with the Shinkansen. The former station, Shin-Ainoki, was requested by local residents in Kamiichi Town, and the railway hopes to open that one as early as this December. 

===

Scenes on the Toyama Chihō Railroad from this summer:


----------



## quashlo

*Platform door installation on Yūrakuchō Line nearing completion*

Official Tōkyō Metro press release:
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2013/pdf/metroNews20130809_k092.pdf

The installation date and start of operations of platform door installations at the final stations on the Yūrakuchō Line (Senkawa, Toyosu, and Tatsumi) has been decided. When complete, this milestone will mark the completion of all platform door installations on the Yūrakuchō Line, bringing the total number of Tōkyō Metro stations with platform doors to 84 out of 179 (47% completion).

Specifically:

Senkawa Station
Installation will take place on 2013.12.06 for the Shin-Kiba platform and 2013.12.07 for the Wakō-shi platform, with the doors entering service on 2014.02.22.

Toyosu Station
Installation will take place on 2013.08.23 (Platform 1) and 2013.10.26 (Platform 2) for Shin-Kiba and 2013.08.24 (Platform 4) and 2013.10.27 (Platform 3) for Wakō-shi, with the doors entering service on 2013.10.26 (Platforms 1 and 4) and 2013.12.28 (Platforms 2 and 3).

Tatsumi Station
Installation will take place on 2013.09.20 for the Shin-Kiba platform and 2013.09.21 for the Wakō-shi platform, with the doors entering service on 2013.11.23.

History of platform door installation work on the Yūrakuchō Line:



Code:


Station              Start Date
===================  ==========
Wakō-shi             2012.07.07
Chikatetsu Narimasu  2010.10.16
Chikatetsu Akatsuka  2010.09.25
Heiwadai             2010.09.11
Hikawadai            2010.08.21
Kotake - Mukaihara   2008.06.14
Senkawa              2014.02.22
Kanamechō            2011.01.08
Ikebukuro            2011.01.22
Higashi-Ikebukuro    2011.02.26
Gokokuji             2011.03.26
Edogawabashi         2011.08.13
Iidabashi            2011.09.17
Ichigaya             2011.10.15
Kōjimachi            2011.11.12
Nagatachō            2012.02.04
Sakurada-mon         2012.02.11
Yūrakuchō            2012.03.10
Ginza Itchōme        2012.04.14
Shintomichō          2013.06.29
Tsukishima           2013.06.29
Toyosu               2013.10.26
                     2013.12.28
Tatsumi              2013.11.23
Shin-Kiba            2013.06.29

===

New platform doors at Yūrakuchō Line’s Shin-Kiba Station:






New platform doors at JR Sugamo Station on the Yamanote Line on. These began operation 2013.06.29:






At Komagome Station (2013.08.03). These began operating on 2013.08.02.






=====

The other big news related to platform doors is that testing will begin soon for the first of three experimental platform door designs devised in an effort to combat some of the logistics and cost issues related to the standard platform door installations. In particular, the need for platform reinforcement and other work can cause the cost to increase substantially to several hundred million or several billion yen. Current designs are also not suited to the flexibility in rolling stock design and layout that is needed in most of Japan’s urban rail operations, nor to the narrow widths of legacy platforms.

The first testing will begin late this month at Shin-Tokorozawa Station on the Seibu Railway, involving a “smart” platform door that can adapt to door positions based on the type of rolling stock used—perfect for Seibu, which has perhaps the most fleet variety of any major private railway in Tōkyō, including 3- and 4-door stock. This will be followed by a wire-type design at Tsukimino Station on the Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line to begin testing in September, and a bar-type design at Yayoidai Station on the Sagami Railway in October. Testing of all three types will last one year, after which the MLIT will evaluate their impact on train operations. Currently, about 564 of Japan’s approximately 9,500 stations nationwide are outfitted with platform doors as of the end of March 2013.


----------



## quashlo

Pictures of the renovated Yaesu Exit of JR Tōkyō Station, now branded as “GranRoof”:
http://kenplatz.nikkeibp.co.jp/article/building/news/20130725/625569/?bpnet&rt=nocnt

First, from earlier this year (2013.02.05), when the canopy was still under construction…

Tower cranes and scaffolding are up. For being Tōkyō’s main intercity terminus, there’s not much space to work with at the Yaesu side.










Construction work proceeds in close proximity to as pedestrians, taxis, and buses.










Some elaborate scaffolding, some of it diagonally oriented, was erected for the project.










After the work was done (2013.07.20):

The new canopy is complete, 230 m long and reaching 27 m tall at its highest point. Construction was carried out by a joint venture of Kashima (鹿島) and Tekken (鉄建). The work required close coordination to maintain the functionality of the station and safety of railway infrastructure, along with adjacent buildings, the highway express bus station, and station plaza.










The GranRoof is just one part of JR East’s Tōkyō Station City project, which included construction of two new mixed-use office buildings: the Gran Tōkyō South Tower at left and Gran Tōkyō North Tower in the distance. Special zoning policies enacted in 2000 allowed JR East to take unused air rights at the station and apply it to other buildings in the Marunouchi district, with the additional revenues from the increased development directed towards the rehabilitation and restoration of the historic Marunouchi building.










They went with lightweight, low-maintenance “membrane” roof made with synthetic fabric, a popular choice for station renovation projects. Immediately above us the new pedestrian deck connecting to the Gran Tōkyō buildings.


----------



## quashlo

The structure of canopy is complex, varying in width, pitch, and height across its length.










Cross-sectional view:










Erection was by tower crane(s), with prisms, total stations, and temporary wire rope were used to ensure accurate placement of structural members, including the diagonal columns on the plaza side:










Nighttime construction work to erect the structural frame to support the canopy (2013.02.27 and 2013.03.02).

Steel members are delivered by flatbed to the station plaza for erection. The longest ones were about 35 m in length, delivered in two or three segments that were later welded on-site.










Crane lift:



















Connecting girders being oriented into place (2010.12.17). Some of the members at the very end and base of the canopy were cast steel made from old railway track.










The frame is in place:


----------



## quashlo

Installation of the membrane (2011.02.24).

The unique design of the canopy places the membrane underneath the structural frame instead of on top of it, giving the impression that the canopy is a single continuous piece.










A spreader holding the roll of fabric is lifted into place at the very edge of the canopy and pulled down towards the base. Each roll covers one span (18 m) of the canopy, and there are 14 spans in total.










The fabric is spread out with manpower, just like you would with plastic wrap for leftovers.










The fabric has jigs placed every 450 to 500 mm, and using levers and the counterforce from the steel frame and temporary structures, is tensioned (up to 15 t) with wires. 










The fabric is stretched one bit a time in all four directions.




























After the fabric is properly tensioned to eliminate any wrinkles, it is inserted into metal fasteners at the tip of the supports. A separate piece of membrane is welded on top to hide the joint and give the impression of a single continuous canopy. Since the work needed to be done facing up, welding machines were jacked up to the appropriate height and placed on rails to allow them to weld the pieces in place.










Completed sections. It’s difficult to predict just how to tension the membrane properly, and they actually had to loosen the first couple of sections after completing adjacent ones. It took about two weeks to install each canopy span, made from polytetrafluoroethylene-coated glass fiber (四フッ化エチレン樹脂コーティングガラス繊維布) with titanium oxide photocatalysts (酸化チタン光触媒微粒子含有) mixed in to make it easy to keep clean.










Even the early stages of the project were faced with difficult tasks… After demolition of the existing aboveground portion of buildings on the site, they needed to drive piles for the retaining walls while retaining the underground structure, as well as opening holes in the existing structures to drive temporary piles to support the rest of the construction work. After that was done, only then could they drive the permanent piles and demolish the remaining parts of the existing structures and begin excavation underground. 

Placing struts to support the retaining wall, they eventually dug to the very bottom and built the new underground structure—a fairly routine process, but they needed to be extra-careful to avoid damage to railway infrastructure and existing underground malls at the station.

Due to vertical clearance issues, they were forced to use a specialized equipment such as this Quattro Cutter, of which there are only three in Japan:










Of course, they also needed to maintain the functionality of the station, including the six passages through the station from the Yaesu side—the Central North (中央北), Central South (中央南), and South (南) routes at ground level, plus another three routes on B1F and B2F. In order to demolish parts of the existing passages, they had to construct temporary passages nearby to secure adequate access before demolishing the existing passage and construction the permanent replacement. Over the course of construction, they switched between passages a total of 27 times (!).

The GranRoof will be completed on 2013.09.20, followed by the bus station and taxi pool about one year later. They are planning special nighttime lighting for the canopy, so it should be interesting to see what they come up with.


----------



## Blackraven

quashlo said:


> *Platform door installation on Yūrakuchō Line nearing completion*


That's great news 



> The other big news related to platform doors is that testing will begin soon for the first of three experimental platform door designs devised in an effort to combat some of the logistics and cost issues related to the standard platform door installations. In particular, the need for platform reinforcement and other work can cause the cost to increase substantially to several hundred million or several billion yen. Current designs are also not suited to the flexibility in rolling stock design and layout that is needed in most of Japan’s urban rail operations, nor to the narrow widths of legacy platforms.
> 
> The first testing will begin late this month at Shin-Tokorozawa Station on the Seibu Railway, involving a “smart” platform door that can adapt to door positions based on the type of rolling stock used—perfect for Seibu, which has perhaps the most fleet variety of any major private railway in Tōkyō, including 3- and 4-door stock. This will be followed by a wire-type design at Tsukimino Station on the Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line to begin testing in September, and a bar-type design at Yayoidai Station on the Sagami Railway in October. Testing of all three types will last one year, after which the MLIT will evaluate their impact on train operations.





> Currently, about 564 of Japan’s approximately 9,500 stations nationwide are outfitted with platform doors as of the end of March 2013.


9,500 divided by 564 puts it at around 15-16 percent

A long way to go indeed BUT AT LEAST they're getting there. 

I hope that I'll still be alive when the day comes where ALL train stations in Japan will have these doors and gates. 

P.S.
With that said, I think MLIT can implement the scheme with regards to AIRPORT RAIL TRAIN STATIONS.

Tokyo Monorail was a start......hopefully other Airport Rail stations in the country will install those doors and gates as well.

Question: How many airport rail stations are there in Japan? And out of that number, how many already have doors and gates?


----------



## 00Zy99

quashlo said:


> *Higashi-Murayama grade-separation to break ground in FY2014
> 14年度着工へ準備進む/東京都・西武鉄道の東村山駅付近連立*
> http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=17925
> 
> The Tōkyō Metropolitan Government and Seibu Railway are aiming to obtain urban planning approvals for the Seibu Railway Shinjuku Line / Kokubunji Line / Seibu-en Line (Higashi-Murayama Station) Continuous Grade-Separation Project in FY2013. This project involves grade-separating about 4.5 km across these three Seibu lines surrounding Higashi-Murayama Station in Higashi-Murayama City in western Tōkyō. Detailed design and engineering has been contracted out to Seibu Railway and was awarded to Fukken Engineering (復建エンジニヤリング), Tōnichi Consultants (トーニチコンサルタント), and Tōkyū Architects & Engineers (東急設計コンサルタント). Seibu Railway will also be awarding the contracts for construction, with groundbreaking starting as early as FY2014 if land acquisition proceeds apace.
> 
> In terms of schedule, preparatory construction work will take place first, lasting about one year, with construction of temporary tracks and the new viaducts beginning in the second year. Construction of the temporary tracks will last about seven years, with the viaduct taking about 11, for a total of about 12 years (FY2024 completion). Total project cost is ¥61 billion.
> 
> Specifically, the TMG will serve as the lead agency for the project, which will elevate about 2.3 km of the Shinjuku Line, 0.8 km of the Kokubunji Line, and 1.4 km of the Seibu-En Line, eliminating five grade crossings including Fuchū Kaidō (府中街道), alleviating traffic congestion, reconnecting neighborhoods separated by the rail lines, and constructing new roads. The new elevated structures will be 7 m wide and 5-12 m tall for the Seibu-en Line, and 10 m wide and 5-15 m tall for the Shinjuku Line. The approaches will be about 10 m wide for the Shinjuku Line and about 7 m wide for the Kokubunji Line and Seibu-en Line. The new elevated Higashi-Murayama Station will be 31-43 m wide and 17 m tall, with two island platforms and four tracks stretching approx. 210 m in length.
> 
> The current construction plan envisions three phases for the Shinjuku Line, with the first stage involving construction of temporary (ground-level) tracks to the north, switching first the inbound, then the outbound track. The second phase will involve demolition of the original (ground-level) outbound track and construction of the new (elevated) outbound track, while the third phase will be the same process for the inbound track. A two-stage process is envisioned for the Kokubunji Line and Seibu-en Line, with the first phase involving construction of temporary (ground-level) tracks to the west for the Kokubunji Line and to the north for the Seibu-en Line. The second phase will then construct the permanent elevated tracks for both lines and execute the switchout. The station will be completed in six phases, with the first three involving elevation of the outbound tracks and platforms for the Shinjuku Line, followed by the elevation of the Kokubunji Line and Seibu-en Line (fourth phase), elevation of the inbound tracks and platforms for the Shinjuku Line (fifth phase), and demolition of existing infrastructure and structural groundwork (sixth phase).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===
> 
> Seibu 3000 series departing Higashi-Murayama Station:


Regarding the station: There are currently six tracks, with four devoted to the Shinjuku line, a separate island platform (1/2) for the Kokobunji line, and the Seibuen line sharing track three to branch off of the Shinjuku line. These are being reduced to four tracks. Where is the capacity going to be reduced? Is this related to the plans to close the various lines in this area by Cerberus?


----------



## quashlo

Blackraven said:


> That's great news
> 9,500 divided by 564 puts it at around 15-16 percent


It's less than that... It's not really "stations" but "platforms" that matter.
The counting methodology isn't sophisticated enough to distinguish between those two, as I believe the 9,500 is likely stations with unique names. So even if one platform gets platform doors, it gets counted for the entire station.



Blackraven said:


> Question: How many airport rail stations are there in Japan? And out of that number, how many already have doors and gates?


Around half. I only listed the ones directly serving the airport, but there are also airports where the closest station is less than 2 km away, although most, if not all, of them wouldn't have platform doors.



Code:


Shin-Chitose Airport       JR Chitose Line                   No

Sendai Airport             Sendai Airport Transit            No

Narita Airport
  Terminal 1               JR Narita Line / Sōbu Rapid Line  No
                           Keisei Narita Sky Access Line     No
                           Keisei Main Line                  No
  Terminal 2               JR Narita Line / Sōbu Rapid Line  No
                           Keisei Narita Sky Access Line     No
                           Keisei Main Line                  No

Haneda Airport
  International Terminal   Keikyū Airport Line               Yes
                           Tōkyō Monorail                    Yes
  Domestic Terminal        Keikyū Airport Line               Yes
  Domestic Terminal 1      Tōkyō Monorail                    Yes
  Domestic Terminal 2      Tōkyō Monorail                    Yes

Chūbu Centrair             Meitetsu Airport Line             Yes

Ōsaka Airport              Ōsaka Monorail                    Fence only

Kansai Airport             Nankai Airport Line               No
                           JR Kansai Airport Line            No

Kōbe Airport               Kōbe New Transit Port Liner       Yes

Yonago Airport             JR Sakai Line                     No

Fukuoka Airport            Fukuoka City Subway Airport Line  Yes

Miyazaki Airport           JR Miyazaki Airport Line          No

Naha Airport               Okinawa Urban Monorail (YuiRail)  Yes


----------



## quashlo

00Zy99 said:


> Is this related to the plans to close the various lines in this area by Cerberus?


No.

Seibu-en Line is only 3 tph off-peak, 4 tph peak.
Kokubunji Line is 6 tph off-peak, 8 tph peak.

Some simple optimization of the schedule and capacity shouldn't be an issue. If it is, the obvious solution would be to just interline the Seibu-en Line and Kokubunji Line since they have similar rolling stock formation (4 or 6 cars).


----------



## quashlo

Testing of 10490F, the new 10-300 series unit for the Toei Shinjuku Line that basically looks like a Jōban Local Line E233 series, was conducted on 2013.08.07 and 2013.08.08. On the first day, the itinerary was Ōshima ‒ Shinjuku ‒ Ōshima. Here's some scenes from the second day, when the train did Ōshima ‒ Shinjuku ‒ Moto-Yawata ‒ Ōshima.

At Ōshima Station, with a peek inside the operator cab and passenger sections:






At Higashi-Ōshima Station:


----------



## quashlo

There’s a post on The Atlantic Cities that questions the utility of Tōkyō’s axonometric station diagrams:
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/commute/2013/08/would-diagram-help-you-navigate-subway-system/6485/

A somewhat silly question to ask… Of course, some people aren’t good at visualizing things in 3D, so they won’t find this useful, but that doesn’t mean the diagrams lack value. For the rest of us, these layouts are convenient ways of finding the correct exits and passages to take, as well as identifying accessible routes. 

The stations cited, basically a collection of Tōkyō Metro and Toei Subway’s largest interchanges. Click for larger size.

Ōtemachi



Akasaka Mitsuke / Nagatachō



Ginza



Ikebukuro



Kasumigaseki



Iidabashi



Tameike–Sannō / Kokkai Gijidō-mae



Shibuya



Shinjuku Sanchōme


----------



## quashlo

One thing that hasn’t been done (perhaps my next project when things quiet down a bit?) is consolidated station maps that combine all the operators into one graphic… Most of the time, the operators only produce these types of maps for their parts of the stations—in some ways, that’s a good thing, as it keeps things simple… If you’re transferring to another operator, for example, you only need to find the callouts in the graphic for that operator. However, it’d still be interesting to see a scale 3D model of some of the more complex stations… Jorudan has some consolidated maps drawn out, but they’re very rudimentary. They also didn’t do ones for Nanba or Ōsaka / Umeda, both of which should among the largest in Japan.

Tōkyō










Shinjuku










Shibuya










Ikebukuro










Ueno










Shinagawa










Shinbashi










Nagoya










Kyōto










Sannomiya


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Absolutely fascinating. I really love the Tokyo metro diagrams myself, found them invaluable in the larger stations when I was there.


----------



## Blackraven

quashlo said:


> It's less than that... It's not really "stations" but "platforms" that matter.
> The counting methodology isn't sophisticated enough to distinguish between those two, as I believe the 9,500 is likely stations with unique names. So even if one platform gets platform doors, it gets counted for the entire station.


Hmm......interesting.

So in that case, should we assume a higher or a lower number? (for the actual total I mean)



> Around half. I only listed the ones directly serving the airport, but there are also airports where the closest station is less than 2 km away, although most, if not all, of them wouldn't have platform doors.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Shin-Chitose Airport       JR Chitose Line                   No
> 
> Sendai Airport             Sendai Airport Transit            No
> 
> Narita Airport
> Terminal 1               JR Narita Line / Sōbu Rapid Line  No
> Keisei Narita Sky Access Line     No
> Keisei Main Line                  No
> Terminal 2               JR Narita Line / Sōbu Rapid Line  No
> Keisei Narita Sky Access Line     No
> Keisei Main Line                  No
> 
> Haneda Airport
> International Terminal   Keikyū Airport Line               Yes
> Tōkyō Monorail                    Yes
> Domestic Terminal        Keikyū Airport Line               Yes
> Domestic Terminal 1      Tōkyō Monorail                    Yes
> Domestic Terminal 2      Tōkyō Monorail                    Yes
> 
> Chūbu Centrair             Meitetsu Airport Line             Yes
> 
> Ōsaka Airport              Ōsaka Monorail                    Fence only
> 
> Kansai Airport             Nankai Airport Line               No
> JR Kansai Airport Line            No
> 
> Kōbe Airport               Kōbe New Transit Port Liner       Yes
> 
> Yonago Airport             JR Sakai Line                     No
> 
> Fukuoka Airport            Fukuoka City Subway Airport Line  Yes
> 
> Miyazaki Airport           JR Miyazaki Airport Line          No
> 
> Naha Airport               Okinawa Urban Monorail (YuiRail)  Yes


50% is not bad. That's a great start

With that said, with technology and economies of scale, the implementation for the rest of those lines should not have as much as problem (well compared to a decade ago at least)


----------



## VRS

the most high-tech public transportation in the world = its Japan.


----------



## xeror

:cheers: I like the GranRoof a lot. The membrane material is definitely better than glass as it does not heat up the pedestrian sidewalk and it is lighter. The only possible problem may be it is too high to shelter the people walking on the sidewalk on the ground level from the rain.

:colgate: I find no problem reading those layout maps. Probably people bad at maps and direction would find them difficult to read but no matter how they draw it does not help.


----------



## orulz

quashlo said:


> *Yūrakuchō Line extension to Sumiyoshi could pay itself off within 30 years
> 豊洲～住吉間の地下鉄新線「30年以内に黒字化」*
> http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFB1907G_X00C13A8MM0000/
> 
> In regards to a proposed new subway extension running north-south through Kōtō Ward between Toyosu and Sumiyoshi, a study by Kōtō Ward indicates that the project could completely pay for itself 29 years after opening assuming a ¥70 fare surcharge. In order to be eligible for funding from the national government under the Act on Improving the Convenience of Urban Railways (都市鉄道等利便増進法), the project must be able to pay for itself within 30 years, so this latest study marks a big step forward for the proposed extension. Kōtō Ward hopes to finalize project details this fiscal year and begin work in FY2015, with completion in FY2025.
> 
> Specifically, this project involves a new 5.2 km subway line between Toyosu on the Yūrakuchō Line and Sumiyoshi on the Hanzōmon Line via Tōyōchō Station on the Tōzai Line, to be constructed as “Tōkyō Subway Line 8” (the planning name for what has been mostly built today as the Yūrakuchō Line). Two new intermediate stations would be constructed, one between Toyosu and Tōyōchō and another between Tōyōchō and Sumiyoshi. The project would be constructed by a third-sector railway receiving funding from Kōtō Ward and other sources, with Tōkyō Metro responsible for operating the line. The subway will improve access to Tōkyō’s booming waterfront district while relieving overcrowding on the Tōzai Line.
> 
> Thus far, Kōtō Ward has been discussing how to move the project forward, bringing in representatives from the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government and national government. In addition to round-trip runs between Toyosu and Sumiyoshi, it’s expected that a portion of trips will also through-service with the Yūrakuchō Line. Forecasted daily ridership is 290,000 passengers, and a fare surcharge of ¥70 on top of Tōkyō Metro’s fare would be sufficient to pay off all debt incurred in the construction of the project 29 years after opening.
> 
> Estimated project cost is ¥126 billion. Under the Act on Improving the Convenience of Urban Railways, Kōtō Ward would be responsible for one-third of the project’s cost, the TMG and national government another third, and the final third covered by infrastructure lease fees paid by the third-sector railway.
> 
> The next steps involve hammering out the details of the project, including the exact location of intermediate stations and the infrastructure necessary to collect the fare surcharge. Kōtō Ward will then sign agreements with both the national government and the TMG and file for project approvals with the national government, beginning land acquisition in FY2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===
> 
> Pretty big news… I had no idea this project was so far along, but it looks like they are literally within steps of breaking ground and have decided to move forward on their own, without help from Tōkyō Metro, which said that it has no plans to open new lines after opening the Fukutoshin Line in 2008.
> 
> Specifically, the study mentioned in the article is available here:
> http://www.city.koto.lg.jp/seikatsu/toshiseibi/53208/53247/file/H24summeryA1.pdf
> http://www.city.koto.lg.jp/seikatsu/toshiseibi/53208/53247/file/H24summeryB.pdf
> 
> In particular, some interesting details about the project:
> 
> *Major trackside developments*
> Toyosu / Harumi Development Plan (豊洲・晴海開発整備計画): 44,000 residents, 83,000 jobs, completion FY2015
> Toyosu 1-3-chōme Urban Planning Policy (豊洲１～３丁目地区まちづくり方針): 22,000 residents, 33,000 jobs, completion FY2021
> Waterfront Subcenter Urban Planning Implementation Plan (臨海副都心まちづくり推進計画): 47,000 residents, 90,000 jobs, completion FY2015
> Shiomi District Urban Planning Policy (潮見地区まちづくり方針): 11,000 residents, 8,000 jobs, completion FY2018
> Toyosu New Market / Tsukiji Market Relocation (provisional name) (豊洲新市場): 6 million annual visitors, completion FY2015
> Tōkyō Sky Tree Town (東京スカイツリータウン): 30 million annual visitors, completion FY2012
> 
> So clearly, there’s a lot of potential… The population explosion in the waterfront areas (Toyosu / Harumi) is amazing, and should generate some of the steady ridership demand needed to make the line viable.
> 
> *Conceptual service plan*
> Sumiyoshi ↔ Toyosu: 8 tph peak, 4 tph off-peak
> Sumiyoshi ↔ Ichigaya: 4 tph peak, 4 tph off-peak
> 
> Peak-hour trains:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan envisions all trains to be 10-car formations, operated as one-man trains (i.e., operator only, no conductor). Due to track capacity issues on the Hanzōmon Line and the limited capacity to turn back trains at Oshiage Station, the plan does not consider through-service with the Hanzōmon Line. Ichigaya was selected as the turnback for the Yūrakuchō Line through-services because most of the ridership for this new line will be heading to and from the central three wards (都心3区) of Tōkyō (Chiyoda, Chūō, and Minato). Other potential turnback locations would be Ikebukuro and Wakō-shi, but they envision Ichigaya for now because it’s the closest to the central three wards.
> 
> Two new stations will be constructed (in addition to new platforms at Tōyōchō):
> 
> ST1 will be located 1.4 km from Toyosu and 1.8 km from Tōyōchō. Based on the distances and map provided, it appears to be in Edagawa 3-chōme (枝川3丁目).
> ST3 will be located 1.0 km from Tōyōchō and 1.0 km from Sumiyoshi. Looks like this one will be in Sengoku 2-chōme (千石2丁目).
> 
> The cost for the project also includes railyard (I assume they will just be leasing space at an existing Tōkyō Metro yard or similar arrangement), plus the cost to make the necessary upgrades to existing stations at Toyosu and Sumiyoshi. Also included are platform doors and flood gates. Construction will be cut-and-cover for stations, double-track or single-track bored tunnels for everything else (except for parts of the line between Toyosu and the first station to be constructed as cut and cover). A crossover will also be constructed just north of ST3 to allow them to turn trains back at Sumiyoshi.


It seems that with regards to frequency on these two branches of the Yurakucho line, they are prioritizing existing service to Shin-Kiba instead of the new extension to Sumiyoshi. I suppose this makes sense: Shin-Kiba is an important connection to the Keiyo line.

At Sumiyoshi it seems that there a space unused space to add center tracks to accommodate this extension. But, at Toyosu, a couple years ago they filled in the spot where the Yurakucho line tracks were supposed to go. Are they just going to open that space back up? Or are there other plans?

On a related subject regarding Metro Seven/Eight Liner: this might make sense or also might be completely stupid. If the technology used by Metro Seven is compatible with the Yurakucho Line, how about filling the 3km gap between Shin-Kiba and Kasai Rinkai Koen, and linking the lines together? This would also open the door for a connection from Metro Seven to the Rinkai Line.

By the way your PDF map is fantastic. That must have taken a long time - I especailly like that it is drawn to scale. Back to Metro Seven/Eight Liner, if plans become more concrete, it will be interesting to see how they will connect it with existing lines. It seems that on your map, you have chosen to "squiggle" the line to cross beneath existing stations on the radial lines, but the other possibilities would be: (1) build new stations on the radial lines, where the gap is large like the Tobu Tojo line or Tsukuba Express, (2) make the connection with a walkway where the gap is small like Hachimanyama or Aoto, (3) don't make a direct connection at all, where ridership or transfer potential is low (your map suggests skipping a connection with the Nanboku line.)


----------



## trainrover




----------



## quashlo

orulz said:


> It seems that with regards to frequency on these two branches of the Yurakucho line, they are prioritizing existing service to Shin-Kiba instead of the new extension to Sumiyoshi. I suppose this makes sense: Shin-Kiba is an important connection to the Keiyo line.
> 
> At Sumiyoshi it seems that there a space unused space to add center tracks to accommodate this extension. But, at Toyosu, a couple years ago they filled in the spot where the Yurakucho line tracks were supposed to go. Are they just going to open that space back up? Or are there other plans?


Yes, I think the idea is they would tear it up again... The Japanese Wiki says it's designed to be easily demolished in the future. I think the growth in Toyosu, Ariake, Odaiba, etc. just overwhelmed the station, so they needed to do some quick-and-dirty solutions to increase circulation area for passengers.



orulz said:


> On a related subject regarding Metro Seven/Eight Liner: this might make sense or also might be completely stupid. If the technology used by Metro Seven is compatible with the Yurakucho Line, how about filling the 3km gap between Shin-Kiba and Kasai Rinkai Koen, and linking the lines together? This would also open the door for a connection from Metro Seven to the Rinkai Line.


Actually, I think the Metro Seven folks are envisioning mini-subway like the Toei Ōedo Line or Yokohama Municipal Subway Green Line. If it were compatible, though, you could even try and connect with the other end of Metro Eight for a true circular line via the Rinkai Line, the Tōkaidō Freight Line connection into Tōkyō Teleport, then to Haneda Airport, the Keikyū Airport Line, the proposed Kamakama Line, and the Tōkyū Tamagawa Line.



orulz said:


> It seems that on your map, you have chosen to "squiggle" the line to cross beneath existing stations on the radial lines, but the other possibilities would be: (1) build new stations on the radial lines, where the gap is large like the Tobu Tojo line or Tsukuba Express, (2) make the connection with a walkway where the gap is small like Hachimanyama or Aoto, (3) don't make a direct connection at all, where ridership or transfer potential is low (your map suggests skipping a connection with the Nanboku line.)


Yeah, it's not all that serious... Just a connect-the-dots exercise. The one I drew in Google Maps does quite a bit of squiggling, but I was definitely more conservative (realistic?) in the PDF map. Sometimes I'm a bit more "visionary", though... Just depends on my mood. :lol:

Here's a third look at the potential interchanges on this line...

Aoto (Keisei Main Line / Keisei Oshiage Line):
Agreed. A moving walkway would probably be sufficient. They probably have to avoid disturbing the existing road bridge, so they can bring it in a bit closer to the existing station anyways.

Kameari (Jōban Local Line):
Walkway.

Kita-Ayase (Tōkyō Metro Chiyoda Line):
Station is already on the ring road.

Nishi-Kahei (Tsukuba Express):
New station on Tsukuba Express underneath ring road.

Nishi-Arai (Tōbu Sky Tree Line):
Station is already on the ring road.

Daishi-mae (Tōbu Daishi Line):
New station on road. Potential for transfer with Daishi Line is negligible.

Kōhoku Chūō (Nippori‒Toneri Liner):
New station on Nippori‒Toneri Liner.

Tōkyō Metro Namboku Line:
Not sure... New shared station? Or maybe just a separate station on Shinden (the small river "island" just east of the Namboku Line).

Akabane (JR Utsunomiya Line, Takasaki Line, Keihin‒Tōhoku Line, Saikyō Line, Eight Liner):
At site of existing station

Shimura Sanchōme (Toei Mita Line):
New station under road, one block away from existing station, connected by underground passage.

Nerima Kitamachi (Tōbu Tōjō Line):
New station on both Eight Liner and Tōjō Line underneath road. But there's already a road tunnel there, so I dunno...

Heiwadai (Tōkyō Metro Yūrakuchō Line, Fukutoshin Line):
Station is already under road.

Nerima Kasugachō (Toei Ōedo Line):
Station is already under road,

Seibu Ikebukuro Line:
Not sure what a good solution here would be... 

Iogi (Seibu Shinjuku Line):
Station is already at road.

Ogikubo (JR Chūō Local Line, Chūō Rapid Line, Tōkyō Metro Marunouchi Line):
Moving walkway?

Takaido (Keiō Inokashira Line):
Already at road.

Hachiman'yama (Keiō Line):
East of road, in between road and existing station. Regular connecting passage.

Kinuta (Odakyū Odawara Line):
New station on both lines at road.

Futako‒Tamagawa (Tōkyū Den'en Toshi Line, Ōimachi Line):
Optimum for passengers would be to serve the existing station... Just not sure how you get over there while preserving the possibility for future extension south.

Den'en Chōfu (Tōkyū Tōyoko Line, Meguro Line, Tamagawa Line):
Same deal as Futako‒Tamagawa, as the ideal would be to allow for interlining with the Tamagawa Line, Kamakama Line, and Keikyū Airport Line to Haneda Airport.


----------



## mkill

Last time I was at Yurakucho Line Toyosu Station (a few month ago) the station was already heavily under construction. I thought that this was for the extension to Sumiyoshi already. Does anybody know more?


----------



## quashlo

It appears that the construction is to lay the inside tracks at Toyosu... Had forgotten about this project, but it's intended to allow Tōkyō Metro to turn back trains at Toyosu. Test trains on one of the new tracks:
http://freepass-nikki.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2013-03-08

So it looks like some of the "hard work" is already being done for the extension. I suspect this is, in reality, precisely to facilitate the extension, although Tōkyō Metro just says it's to "turn back trains at Toyosu", perhaps implying that it's intended to better cope with the high passenger demand due to all the development in the area.


----------



## xtremebytes

Seibu-Ikebukuro line trains at Nerima station:


----------



## 00Zy99

Would anybody happen to have timetables for Wide View Tokai and Moonlight Nagara?

My google-fu is failing me.


----------



## quashlo

*NJ Transit trials longer LRVs*
http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/north-america/nj-transit-trials-longer-lrvs.html?channel=535



> New Jersey Transit Corporation (NJ Transit) has unveiled a prototype light rail vehicle which it says will offer 50% more seating capacity on its Hudson – Bergen line at minimal cost.
> 
> Ridership has grown steadily on the 33km line since the first phase opened in 2000, and over the last seven years passenger numbers have doubled to more than 45,000 per day.
> 
> Under the joint project by LRV supplier Kinkisharyo International, NJ Transit, and the line's operator Twenty-First Century Rail Corporation, one of the existing vehicles has been lengthened by 11m to 39m, increasing seating capacity from 68 to 102 seats and providing a significant increase in standing room.
> 
> …


Sounds similar to the work they were doing for DART in Dallas:
http://www.kinkisharyo-usa.com/successstories-dart.html
http://www.kinkisharyo-usa.com/media/pdf/dallas.pdf‎

Hopefully this will pan out and mean more work for them… I think their LRV production for the U.S. has slowed lately, but should kick back into gear with the LA Metro order for 78 cars.

Some recent videos of Kinki Sharyō stock operating overseas…

The newly-extended NJ Transit LRV on the Hudson–Bergen Line:






Hong Kong MTR (ex-KCR) SP 1950 on the Ma On Shan Line:






And some of their newest stock domestically, the 1500 series DMU for JR Shikoku, which began operating on the Tokushima Line on 2013.03.15:


----------



## quashlo

*New rotary opens at Himeji Station
JR姫路駅前に「マイカー乗降場」新設－北駅前広場整備で*
http://himeji.keizai.biz/headline/986/

This is a new rotary that opened at JR Himeji Station on 2013.08.12 to serve passenger pick-up and drop-off activities for private automobiles, located at the east side of the station’s North Exit. It’s just one part of the slew of improvements that are nearing completion at the station, aimed at redesigning the North Exit area as a transit mall and open space in the heart of the city. 

In particular, this new rotary includes a dedicated entrance to the Grand Festa (グランフェスタ) underground mall at the station. The opening follows on the heels of Grand Festa (opened March), the new Piole Himeji station tenant building (April) and the sunken garden (opened in April), and the Himeji Castle observation deck and new pedestrian deck connecting the bus terminal and San’yō Himeji Station (June). A similar rotary is also under construction at the west side of the North Exit and will open by March 2014.

The view from the observation deck and the new pedestrian bridge, sky garden, and other parts under construction (2013.07.09):






Tilt shift of Himeji Station bus terminal activity:


----------



## quashlo

*Contract to construct Kiba Station improvements put out to bid
WTO一般入札を公告/開削で木場駅改良/東京地下鉄*
http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=18146

On 2013.08.08, Tōkyō Metro launched the competitive bidding process for the civil works contract to construct improvements at Kiba Station on the Tōzai Line in Kiba 5-chōme, Kōtō Ward. The work involves excavating down to the underground station and removing portions of the existing shield tunnel walls without disrupting train service on the most crowded private railway line in Japan. The contract will be awarded on a comprehensive bid ranking system, with potential for value engineering after the contract is awarded. Requests to be considered will be accepted until 2013.09.19, with bids to be submitted by 2013.09.19.

In particular, the work is cut-and-cover work on an existing, in-service rail line approx. 20 m below ground surface, and one of the bid requirements is experience removing segments of shield tunnel walls (five-meter diameter or larger) on an urban railway line, as well as excavation work for urban railway lines at a depth of 20 m or more. Specifically, the excavated dimensions are 22.2 m (width) × 26 m (depth) × 68.5 m (length). Construction will take place over 90 months and require approx. 7,400 cubic meters of concrete.
[/quote]

If you remember, this project is a fairly interesting one, as it involves cutting into the walls of an existing bored station to create a whole new platform and track for the inbound direction, with an estimated pricetag of ¥20 billion. This will allow inbound trains to simultaneously arrive and depart the station during the morning rush hour, improving on-time performance and schedule recovery. Work will be completed by FY2020.

Sketch of the completed track layout from Tōkyō Metro’s mid-range business plan:


----------



## quashlo

With JR East banging out one new E233 series after another and plenty more to come, there has been quite a bit of Internet talk about the fate of the 205 series on the Saikyō Line, but it looks like there is no need to wonder:
http://www.krl.co.id/Procurement/an...l-multiple-unit-emu-jr-e-205-series-2013.html

According to the bid document, they will be taking in 18 full-length (10-car) sets for 180 cars total, so it seems like the six-door cars will remain.

Walking through a 205 series 6-door car on the Saikyō Line:






Saikyō Line morning rush hour at Akabane Station (2013.07.20). Won’t be long before it’s all E233 series.

Trains in order:
7:48 Local for Shinjuku from Musashi Urawa (E233 series)
7:52 Local for Shin-Kiba from Ōmiya
7:55 Local for Shinjuku from Sashiōgi on the Kawagoe Line (E233 series)
7:58 Local for Shin-Kiba from Ōmiya
8:01 Commuter rapid for Shin-Kiba from Kawagoe on the Kawagoe Line
8:05 Local for Shinjuku from Musashi Urawa
8:09 Local for Shin-Kiba from Sashiōgi on the Kawagoe Line






The same, at Itabashi:
8:21 Commuter rapid for Shin-Kiba from Kawagoe on the Kawagoe Line
8:25 Local for Shinjuku from Musashi Urawa (E233 series)
8:28 Local for Shin-Kiba from Sashiōgi on the Kawagoe Line
8:32 Local for Shinjuku from Musashi Urawa (Rinkai Line 70-000 series)
8:35 Commuter rapid for Shin-Kiba from Kawagoe on the Kawagoe Line
8:38 Local for Shinjuku from Ōmiya (E233 series)
8:41 Local for Shin-Kiba from Akabane


----------



## k.k.jetcar

00Zy99 said:


> Would anybody happen to have timetables for Wide View Tokai and Moonlight Nagara?
> 
> My google-fu is failing me.


The Tokai was discontinued in 2007. The moonlight Nagara ceased being a regularly scheduled service in 2009 and now runs only during holiday periods as.a rinji ressha.


----------



## 00Zy99

k.k.jetcar said:


> The Tokai was discontinued in 2007. The moonlight Nagara ceased being a regularly scheduled service in 2009 and now runs only during holiday periods as.a rinji ressha.


What does rinji ressha mean?

Also, I'm well aware of the fact that they were discontinued. I was hoping to find timetables from when they WERE running.


----------



## Equario

On those videos, platform officers show interesting hand signs when train departures.


----------



## trainrover

quashlo said:


>


Why must train guards leave their rear cabs to operate musical chimes on the platform? What must platform guards' hand signals toward departing trains accomplish?


----------



## starrwulfe

^^ there are no remote buttons to operate the chimes on that line (or any JR line I know of; only the one man operations of subway and private lines have the equipment to do so in my experience… )

The signals given are showing that the conductor is actively paying attention to platform gaps, passengers, and train stopping locations. 

Sent from my SC-04E using Tapatalk 4


----------



## trainrover

What do the showings and chimings accomplish?


----------



## quashlo

The chimes (発車メロディ) are just helpful reminders to passengers that the train will be departing soon, so it's sort of a gauge of how much time they have left to board... For passengers approaching the platform but still on the stairs or escalator, it also lets them know if they need to hurry up a bit or not.

There is some overlap between what the conductors check and what the platform staff check, but it's almost all safety- and service-oriented.

Like *starrwulfe* said, the conductor checks the stopping location right as the train stops to make sure that the train operator hasn't overrun the platform and has stopped at the proper location (the stopping locations may be optimized to minimize walking distance or platform crowding, and certain train types, like limited expresses, may need to stop at certain parts of the platform because that's where passengers will be waiting for the train... Same deal if you've got 10-car (200 m) trains stopping on a 15-car (300 m) platform, for example).
When the doors close, the platform staff check that the door he or she is responsible for has closed properly.
Then the conductor checks the door lights above the doors to make sure they are all off (indicating all doors are closed), as well as visual inspection down the platform to check for trapped passengers and / or waiting for a visual cue from the lead platform staff that the train is safe to depart. The last is especially important if you've got curved platforms, where you can't actually see anything, or if it's dark, in which case your lead platform staff has a flashlight in hand to cue the conductor.
When the train departs, the platform staff does some final checks that there are no trapped passengers in the door or platform gaps. He or she also does visual checks of the train's rear signage (destination, stopping pattern, train length, etc.)... I don't think this is really an issue on this particular line at this particular station, but there are many situations where a train type or destination may need to change at a station, they need to couple / decouple cars, etc.


----------



## trainrover

Thank you.


----------



## loefet

speaking of station noises.
I have always wondered what the slow "ding dong" chimes that sounds every few seconds in large stations in Japan mean? Are the some kind of time related thing, since they chime pretty regularly, or something completely different?
If you don't know what I'm talking about then I can always find a youtube clip with them in them, but I'm pretty sure that everyone that have been on trains in Japan have heard these.


----------



## Northridge

I think this video is nice. It shows some of what quashlo said in practice on Yamanote Line.


----------



## sacto7654

What's interesting in the video is how the workers on the platform literally have to carefully squeeze everyone into the 205 Series train, which that almost never done with the E233 Series train or the Tokyo Waterfront Rapid Transit trains.


----------



## quashlo

loefet said:


> speaking of station noises.
> I have always wondered what the slow "ding dong" chimes that sounds every few seconds in large stations in Japan mean?


It's for passengers with visual impairments. The speakers are usually placed near the faregates so that passengers know they've reached the faregates.






I'm sure most of us have probably heard the chirping birds, too, which perform a similar function. Those speakers are placed near the vertical circulation facilities (stairwells, etc.):


----------



## quashlo

sacto7654 said:


> What's interesting in the video is how the workers on the platform literally have to carefully squeeze everyone into the 205 Series train, which that almost never done with the E233 Series train or the Tokyo Waterfront Rapid Transit trains.


Yeah, the wider body of the E233 seems like such a simple improvement, but it's quite effective... Just a bit more space, particularly above the knees, where it matters the most for people standing near the doors. 

Car 1 on the Saikyō Line is always the worst (those videos at Akabane and Itabashi are actually Car 1), since it's closest to the stairwells from platform level at basically all the important stations (Ikebukuro, Shinjuku, Shibuya)... In fact, late night can be just as bad, if not worse than morning rush hour. This is Car 1 during the 23:00 hour at Shinjuku... You can see the platform staff and all the PA announcements trying to get people to move down the platform to the less crowded (but still really crowded) cars.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

00Zy99 said:


> What does rinji ressha mean?
> 
> Also, I'm well aware of the fact that they were discontinued. I was hoping to find timetables from when they WERE running.


Precise, specific queries receive like responses.

*Schedule for Moonlight Nagara:*
「ムーンライトながら」の2013年時刻表と運転日

【時刻表】
東京23:10→名古屋5:21→大垣5:51
大垣22:49→名古屋23:20→東京5:05

【2013年夏・運転日】
東京発 23：10　　7/26-8/24運行
大垣発 22：49　　7/27-8/25運行
*Tokyo departure 23:10 Ogaki Arrival 5:51
Ogaki departure 22:49 Tokyo arrival 5:05

http://seisyun.tabiris.com/urawaza01.html

*Schedule for Express Tokai in early 1990's:*
http://w01.tp1.jp/~a073009361/JIKOKU/exp92/tokai.htm
*there were 4 services then.

*_rinji ressha_ means a seasonal or special service


----------



## trainrover

quashlo said:


>


Wow...non-driving cars with six doors each side.


----------



## loefet

quashlo said:


> It's for passengers with visual impairments. The speakers are usually placed near the faregates so that passengers know they've reached the faregates.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm sure most of us have probably heard the chirping birds, too, which perform a similar function. Those speakers are placed near the vertical circulation facilities (stairwells, etc.):


Thanks a lot for the reply, you really do learn something new each day 
I can't say that I recall that chirping sound, maybe I thought it was bird's at the time when I was there, just because it sounds so similar. It's still a clever way of helping people to get to the right place.


----------



## quashlo

*Kumamoto banks to begin issuing SUGOCA-compatible credit cards
カードにＩＣ乗車券機能も　熊本銀行、来月発行*
http://kumanichi.com/news/local/main/20130816003.shtml

Three banks in the Fukuoka Financial Group (FFG) (ふくおかフィナンシャルグループ)—Kumamoto Bank (熊本銀行), Fukuoka Bank (福岡銀行), and Shinwa Bank (親和銀行)—will begin issuing new Arecore (アレコレ) credit cards compatible with SUGOCA, JR Kyūshū’s IC farecard system, starting in September. This will be the first joint IC farecard and bank-issued cash card project in Kumamoto Prefecture.

JR Kyūshū rolled out SUGOCA to major stations in Kumamoto Prefecture in December of last year, and with plans underway to introduce a local IC card system for Kumamoto’s trams, trains, and buses in FY2014 designed to be compatible with SUGOCA and other nationwide cards, Kumamoto Bank hopes to attract new customers.

The combined card allows customers to withdraw and deposit cash at ATMs and pay for transit fares on trains and buses operated by JR Kyūshū and 147 other transit operators natioinwide. The card also comes with credit card (VISA network) and e-money functionality, and the SUGOCA card can be tied to a bank account to allow for auto-charging once the card’s balance drops below a minimum value.


----------



## quashlo

*New digital information displays coming to Kyōto Station North Exit bus terminal
バス案内板 デジタル化　京都駅北口ターミナル、来年３月設置*
http://www.kyoto-np.co.jp/politics/article/20130817000061

By March of next year, Kyōto City will install new large-screen digital information displays at the North Exit bus terminal at Kyōto Station (Shimogyō Ward, Kyōto City) to improve wayfinding for tourists and locals alike. The displays will allow passengers to confirm bus schedules and boarding locations in one glance, improving the convenience of the rail gateway to the ancient capital.

A total of six bus operators including the Keihan Bus and the municipal bus system currently use the terminal, which serves 50,000 passengers daily. The current information displays at the terminal were installed in 1999, and while each displays boarding locations and a route map, they do not allow passengers to quickly confirm where and when buses will depart at the terminal. But with bus schedule and service changes in March, the city will make use of grant money from the national government and replace the displays with large-screen digital versions that improves passenger information.

A new “master” display unit will be installed at the boarding location near the central faregates at the JR station, providing departure schedules and wayfinding assistance for all 19 bays at the terminal. The software will also be programmed with English, Korean, and Chinese to assist foreign tourists. Smaller digital displays will be placed at each bay, providing information on bus schedules and estimated arrival times. The total cost of the project is approx. ¥103 million.

===

Scenes at the North Exit bus terminal:


----------



## quashlo

Some pictures along the alignment of the proposed Yūrakuchō Line extension (branch) to Sumiyoshi:
http://kenplatz.nikkeibp.co.jp/article/const/news/20130820/628674/?bpnet

First, we start off in Toyosu, where passengers currently transfer to and from the Yurikamome:










The Edagawa (枝川) exit of the No. 9 (Fukagawa (深川)) Route of the Shuto Expressway. Based on maps of the alignment published thus far, one of the two all-new stations on the branch would be located down this road, a bit further down (into the picture). Edagawa is one of the minor man-made islands in Tōkyō Bay, currently without a train station (although Shiomi Station on the JR Keiyō Line is nearby).










At right is one of the exits from Tōyōchō Station on the Tōzai Line. The extension would likely be located underneath the road on the left, Prefectural Route 465 (Yotsume-dōri 四ッ目通り).










Further north along Prefectural Route 465, near Sengoku in Kōtō Ward, the proposed area for the second all-new station on the extension.










Further north, the Sumiyoshi 2-chōme (住吉2丁目) intersection. There are existing exits for Sumiyoshi Station on the Hanzōmon Line and Toei Shinjuku Line at this intersection.










Hanzōmon Line platforms at Sumiyoshi Station. The platforms are on separate levels, with one side of each platform currently fenced off. Currently, the second pair of tracks is used to store trains.


----------



## quashlo

Construction progress on the Tōhoku Through Line (2013.08). Not much longer to go. 






The busy morning rush hour at Ueno Station, Yamanote Line and Keihin–Tōhoku Line platforms (2013.07.30). This is the most overcrowded segment of rail in Japan and the primary impetus behind the Tōhoku Through Line, as the Utsunomiya Line (8-9 tph), Takasaki Line (9-10 tph), and Jōban Rapid Line (17 tph), virtually all of them 15-car formations, dump all of their passengers at this station, where many transfer to the Yamanote Line and Keihin–Tōhoku Line to continue further south. 

Part 1 (8:00 am~), focusing on the Keihin–Tōhoku Line:






Part 2 (8:20 am~), focusing on the Yamanote Line:






Train action at Kanda (latter half of 08:00 hour to first half of 9:00 hour). Unfortunately, you won’t get a very good view of the Tōhoku Through Line trains, since they’re just too high up, elevated an additional level above the other lines.


----------



## orulz

quashlo said:


> Construction progress on the Tōhoku Through Line (2013.08). Not much longer to go.
> 
> The busy morning rush hour at Ueno Station, Yamanote Line and Keihin–Tōhoku Line platforms (2013.07.30). This is the most overcrowded segment of rail in Japan and the primary impetus behind the Tōhoku Through Line, as the Utsunomiya Line (8-9 tph), Takasaki Line (9-10 tph), and Jōban Rapid Line (17 tph), virtually all of them 15-car formations, dump all of their passengers at this station, where many transfer to the Yamanote Line and Keihin–Tōhoku Line to continue further south.


Has the schedule or even rough service plan been released yet for the Tohoku Jukan Line? (I may have missed it.)

Will some trains be likely to continue to turn at Ueno? Of the trains that do proceed onto the Tohoku Jukan line, will any of them turn at Tokyo and/or Shinagawa? Or will they all proceed onto the Tokaido Main Line?


----------



## quashlo

No, the schedule probably won't be released for a while, although it's been a hot topic of debate on 2ch for the longest time.

Current layout at Ueno:










The Tōhoku Through Line (yellow with dotted will be removed, red is the new track being constructed).










There are plenty of operational issues with putting Jōban Line trains on the new line, not the least of them being the track conflicts with the Utsunomiya Line and Takasaki Line trains. Then there’s the issues with the Jōban Line rolling stock... The Tōkaidō Line stock all feature the two double-decker green cars in every train, but the inner-suburban trains (近距離電車) on the Jōban Line, operated with E231 series, don’t have them. The longer-distance suburban trains (中距離電車), operated with E531 series, do have them, but these are special dual-voltage trains designed to cope with the change from DC to AC east of Toride, so if you operate them too far onto the Tōhoku Through Line or Tōkaidō Line during the peak hours, you may end up increasing your fleet demand and needing to manufacture a new train or two just to maintain the existing service levels on the Jōban Line east of Toride. In comparison, the Utsunomiya Line and Takasaki Line are far more natural for interlining, as the rolling stock is already uniform and you already have plenty of through-services via the Shōnan–Shinjuku Line.

For sure, some will continue to terminate at Ueno, as you simply wouldn't be able to carry the peak hour traffic from all three lines (well over 30 tph) on a single double-track line, especially given the passenger flows at stations. For sure, some trains will also terminate at Shinagawa, as they've been doing lots of minor trackwork there, including installing new crossovers, track realignment, platform improvements, etc. expressly for the project. Not sure how much further they would go, though.

Definitely makes the mind wander, though... The connection means you could also potentially have some of the limited expresses and other special services that currently terminate at Ueno terminate at Tōkyō or even Shinagawa instead (_Hitachi_, _Cassiopeia_, etc.).


----------



## quashlo

*Hiroshima City unveils layout alternatives for Hiroshima Station South Exit improvements
駅前大橋線レイアウト公表*
http://www.chugoku-np.co.jp/News/Tn201308230024.html

On the evening of 2013.08.21, Hiroshima City held an outreach session with residents to present two layout alternatives for the South Exit station plaza at JR Hiroshima Station. One alternative is based on the Ekimae Ōhashi Line (駅前大橋線), the proposed realignment of the Hiroshima Electric Railway (Hiroden) Main Line to reduce travel times between the station and central Hiroshima. Almost all of the 40 residents who participated, however, expressed concern about the elimination of three stops—Enkōbashichō 猿猴橋町, Matobachō 的場町, and Danbara Itchōme 段原一丁目—as part of the realignment. A total of 3,900 passengers use these three stations daily.

The new alignment would save approximately four minutes on trips to and from Kamiyachō / Hatchōbori and JR Hiroshima Station when compared against the current route, which detours to the east. Instead, trains would travel along the main street leading south of the station and rise on an elevated structure to tie into the second floor of the station. The bus terminal bays, currently scattered at the South Exit station plaza and surrounding streets, would be consolidated on the west side, with pick-up and drop-off zones for private autos and taxis going on the east side.

A separate layout alternative for the station plaza assumes the current Hiroden alignment remains, proposing to widen the tram platforms to optimize passenger flows. With limited space at the plaza, however, there would be no consolidation of bus stops. The station plaza improvements would cost ¥13.5 billion with the Hiroden realignment and ¥8 billion without the realignment.










===

5× scenes on the Hiroden system between Takanobashi (鷹野橋) and Hon-dōri (本通り):






Rest:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkrcVoUQViM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74OlRBPellE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRoiuApwmjg


----------



## quashlo

*Sendai IC card to launch on subway starting next fiscal year
仙台で「IC乗車券」名称募集－来年度、地下鉄南北線から導入予定*
http://sendai.keizai.biz/headline/1484/

Starting 2013.08.22, a joint authority formed of representatives from the Sendai City Transportation Bureau (仙台市交通局), private bus operator Miyagi Kōtsū (宮城交通), and the Sendai Urban Planning Bureau (仙台市都市整備局) began accepting names for Sendai’s new contactless IC farecard to debut on the Namboku Line subway in FY2014, followed by the Tōzai Line subway and city buses in FY2015.

The name must be easy to remember and easy to pronounce, and must not infringe on third-party copyrights or trademarks. The deadline is 2013.09.17.

===

Didn’t realize they were so far along… The article doesn’t mention anything about interoperability, but hopefully the card will, at the very least, be interoperable with Suica within the Sendai area.










They are also accepting nominations for the names on the stations. Deadline is 2013.08.31:


----------



## quashlo

*Railbus in final testing stages before revenue service
ＪＲ北海道、ＤＭＶの試験再開　２７日から、営業運転へ最終段階*
http://www.hokkaido-np.co.jp/news/donai/486965.html

The Dual-Mode Vehicle (DMV) being developed by JR Hokkaidō, capable of running on both rails and rubber tires, will restart running tests on 2013.08.27. The technology is in its final stages before revenue service, with the railway confirming that a specially developed train control and protection system, engineered specifically for the DMV, operates according to spec.

The DMV has been in on-and-off testing on the Yūbari branch of the JR Sekishō Line since FY2009, logging a cumulative distance traveled of 9,668 km this spring. This is the first time in three years that the vehicle will be testing during the summer season. The tests will take place on the Yūbari – Numanosawa section of the Yūbari branch, and will last from 2013.08.27 through to 2013.10.31. Tests will be conducted during the wee hours of the morning on Tuesdays, Wednesdays, and Thursdays every week to confirm that the train control and protection systems installed on the car body operate properly. On Mondays and Fridays, the DMV will be tested on public roads and expressways, deadheading back to the railway’s Naebo Works in Sapporo for inspection and maintenance over the weekend.

Because of its lightweight design, the DMV is not compatible with rail-based train protection systems using track circuits and current transmitted through the rails. As a result, the railway the DMV transmits its location to the train control center via a dedicated mobile phone line, with the specially designed system controlling the operation of grade crossings and other track features. The system is capable of operating trains at 10-minute headways during the morning rush hour.

===

DMV on display at a railfan event (2013.07.15):


----------



## quashlo

*Inbound track for Keisei Oshiage Line to be elevated on 2013.08.24
京成押上線:２４日から高架線化　押上−八広駅間の上り線　／東京*
http://mainichi.jp/area/tokyo/news/20130822ddlk13040228000c.html

The inbound track of the Keisei Oshiage Line will soon be switched out to 1.5 km of newly elevated track as part of the continuous grade-separation of 2.3 km of the line in Tōkyō’s Sumida Ward between Oshiage Station and Yahiro Station. Inbound trains will begin using the elevated track starting on 2013.08.24. The switchout is expected to reduce grade crossing closure times at six crossings including Loop Road No. 4 (Meiji-dōri 明治通り) and the Keisei Hikifune No. 1 crossing by about 40%.

The Tōkyō Metropolitan Government and Sumida Ward have been carrying out the grade-separation project since FY2000, and have recently completed the new elevated inbound track. Switchout work will begin after the last inbound train on 2013.08.23 at 00:15 on 2013.08.24 and be completed before the start of service at 05:00. The inbound platform will switch to a new platform located at the third level of the station. Completion of the grade-separation project, including elevation of the outbound track, is scheduled for FY2016.

===


Recent view from an outbound train between Oshiage and Yahiro, showing the mostly complete inbound trackj:






The other half of the Oshiage Line from Yotsugi to Aoto is also scheduled to begin grade-separation work soon, with Katsushika Ward in the final stages of land acquisition. This is the current scene at Tateishi Station, one of many grade crossings that will be eliminated:


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> For sure, some will continue to terminate at Ueno, as you simply wouldn't be able to carry the peak hour traffic from all three lines


Arguably, the need is less for through trains off the Joban Line, due to the run-through arrangement for local services with the Tokyo Metro Chiyoda Line.



> The connection means you could also potentially have some of the limited expresses and other special services that currently terminate at Ueno terminate at Tōkyō or even Shinagawa instead (Hitachi, Cassiopeia, etc.).


In JNR days, before the building of the Tohoku and Joetsu Shinkansen platform at Tokyo Station, there was an additional platform for Tokaido Line services, which provided the capacity for a few services such as the _Hitachi_ and _Nikko_ to terminate there.


----------



## orulz

quashlo said:


> *Inbound track for Keisei Oshiage Line to be elevated on 2013.08.24
> 京成押上線:２４日から高架線化　押上−八広駅間の上り線　／東京*
> http://mainichi.jp/area/tokyo/news/20130822ddlk13040228000c.html


Looks like Keisei is getting pretty close to having everything inbound from Aoto grade separated. Glancing at aerials, on the Keisei Main Line it seems there is one grade crossing just west of Senju Ohashi station, and five in the immediate vicinity of Ohanajaya station.

The project underway will complete the Oshiage line between Oshiage and Yotsugi. The Yotsugi-Aoto gap is still there, but as you mention most of the land is already acquired and cleared so construction can't be too far off.

Heading outbound from there, Keisei Takasago station looks like a giant mess - one that will need to be cleaned up someday, but I have no idea how they would do that. I wonder why they grade separated the Kanamachi line there rather than a line that actually matters... like the Hokuso line or the Keisei Main Line. The recently completed elevation of the Kanamachi line now seems like it would stand in the way of elevating the whole station complex.


----------



## sacto7654

A couple of comments:

1. I wonder has JR Hokkaido thought about using this railbus on the Esashi Line between Kikonai and Esashi? Or is it that JR Hokkaido will just rip up the line altogether?

2. It will be *VERY* interesting to see what trains will use the new Tohoku Through Line. My guess is that it will be trains coming down the Takasaki and Utsunomiya Lines only, and they will initially terminate a Shinagawa Station and eventually terminate at Yokohama Station. Trains from the Jōban Line will continue to terminate at Ueno Station.


----------



## quashlo

The Japanese Wiki lists some of the railways and local governments that are interested in the DMV technology, but oddly enough, there's nothing listed for Hokkaidō. Now that you mention, I don't recall anything that mentions where exactly in Hokkaidō they want to operate the technology, although I would assume the Esashi Line would be a very good candidate.

As for the Tōhoku Through Line, I almost think JR East is obligated to operate at least a handful of through-services with the Jōban Line. They've been selling the project as benefitting all three lines, and I expect that the backlash from passengers in Ibaraki and northern Chiba if they eventually only interlined the Takasaki Line and Utsunomiya Line would be fierce. Besides, through-services in Tōkyō have been trending towards more and more complexity (e.g., Shōnan‒Shinjuku Line, Hanzōmon Line, and Fukutoshin Line), so I don't expect this to be any different.

Perhaps it'll be 6 / 6 / 4 or something during the peak (Takasaki Line / Utsunomiya Line / Jōban Line).


----------



## quashlo

orulz said:


> Heading outbound from there, Keisei Takasago station looks like a giant mess - one that will need to be cleaned up someday, but I have no idea how they would do that. I wonder why they grade separated the Kanamachi line there rather than a line that actually matters... like the Hokuso line or the Keisei Main Line. The recently completed elevation of the Kanamachi line now seems like it would stand in the way of elevating the whole station complex.


The elevation of the entire station is still the ultimate goal, at least for Katsushika Ward: http://www.city.katsushika.lg.jp/30/134/002574.html

The elevation of the Kanamachi Line was a stop-gap measure to deal with the increased train traffic through the station from the opening of the Narita Sky Access. The thinking was probably along the lines of "something needs to give", else the main crossing just east of the station would never open during the rush, plus they probably didn't have enough track / platform capacity at the station to handle everything plus the Sky Access. So the Kanamachi Line was the obvious choice.

If you look at the Kanamachi Line platforms, they are built with the bare minimum, so I think we can safely conclude that future plans (however long they may take to reach fruition) will still fully grade-separate the passenger tracks. Not sure about the leads to and from the railyard... We may end up with a solution like at Moto-Sumiyoshi on the Tōkyū network.


----------



## sacto7654

quashlo said:


> As for the Tōhoku Through Line, I almost think JR East is obligated to operate at least a handful of through-services with the Jōban Line. They've been selling the project as benefiting all three lines, and I expect that the backlash from passengers in Ibaraki and northern Chiba if they eventually only interlined the Takasaki Line and Utsunomiya Line would be fierce. Besides, through-services in Tōkyō have been trending towards more and more complexity (e.g., Shōnan‒Shinjuku Line, Hanzōmon Line, and Fukutoshin Line), so I don't expect this to be any different.
> 
> Perhaps it'll be 6 / 6 / 4 or something during the peak (Takasaki Line / Utsunomiya Line / Jōban Line).


I think due to capacity constraints on the Tokaidō Main Line between Tokyo and Yokohama Stations, JR East may limit operations on the new Tōhoku Through Line to trains from Takasaki and Utsunomiya until line improvements are made that will allow more trains from north of Tokyo Station all the way to Yokohama Station. Once that happens, expect all trains from the Takasaki, Tōhoku and Jōban Lines to terminate at Yokohama Station.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> until line improvements are made that will allow more trains from north of Tokyo Station all the way to Yokohama Station


What line improvements? There is no room.



> Once that happens, expect all trains from the Takasaki, Tōhoku and Jōban Lines to terminate at Yokohama Station.


Ah, no. Do you really think JR-E will terminate their services at Yokohama, then run deadhead/non-revenue all the way to Kozu or Odawara, where the trains can reverse? (the trains can't reverse at Yokohama, the facilities/capacity doesn't exist). Trains will run as revenue services as far as Odawara/Atami, just like current Shonan Shinjuku/regular Tokaido Line trains do. If there are no pathings available at certain times south of Tokyo, services will terminate at Shinagawa.


----------



## quashlo

*Colleges open campuses near train stations in battle to attract students
大学:ＪＲ駅近にキャンパス続々　「利便性」生き残りかけ*
http://mainichi.jp/select/news/20130823k0000e040240000c.html

Private universities have been opening campuses near stations on the JR Tōkaidō Line in northern Ōsaka Prefecture, taking advantage of the convenience and fast commute times of the Keihanshin region’s most critical rail corridor. Three years ago, Kwansei University (関西大学) opened a new campus outside Takatsuki Station (Takatsuki City, Ōsaka Prefecture), while Ritsumeikan University (立命館大学) and the newly-established Yamato University (大和大学) have opened campuses along the line. Ōtemon Gakuin University (追手門学院大学) is also considering opening a campus along the line. The closure of factories and plants near stations on the line has opened large plots of land for reuse, while the high accessibility afforded by proximity to rail lines is a plus for attracting students in the face of a declining birthrate.

In particular, Kwansei University’s Takatsuki Muse Campus (高槻ミューズキャンパス) opened in April 2010 as part of a station area redevelopment after the closure of a GS Yuasa (ＧＳユアサ) plant, at a location seven-minutes walking distance from JR Takatsuki Station. The station faregates and the campus—housing the university’s Faculty of Safety Science and its affiliated elementary, middle, and high schools, with a total campus population of about 2,200 people—are connected by pedestrian bridge. JR Takatsuki Station is served by special rapid (新快速) services putting it within a 15-minute commute from Ōsaka and Kyōto Stations and less than 40 minutes from Kōbe’s city center terminal, Sannomiya Station. The convenient rail access also makes it possible for students to maintain relationships with friends and acquaintances at other colleges.

Kwansei University will be followed by Ritsumeikan University, which will be opening a new campus on a former Sapporo Beer factory near Ibaraki Station in April 2015. A total of two faculty departments and four graduate school research divisions will relocate to the new campus from the university’s Kinugasa Campus (Kyōto City), Biwako–Kusatsu Campus (Kusatsu City, Shiga Prefecture), and other locations. The university is also considering establishing a new faculty department related to psychology. Meanwhile, Panasonic is considering selling off a portion of its factory site outside Settsu Tonda Station (Takatsuki City) between Takatsuki and Ibaraki Stations, and Ōtemon Gakuin University has indicated interest in purchasing the site.

Finally, Nishi-Yamato Academy (西大和学園), the corporation managing the famous Nishi-Yamato Academy High School and other schools, selected former JR company housing located about 400 m from Suita Station for the campus of the newly-established Yamato University to debut in April 2014. The company looked at over 200 candidate locations, and while a central-city location was preferred, the high cost of land around Ōsaka Station complicates the issue. A location along the Tōkaidō Line between Ōsaka and Takatsuki offered the perfect balance between cost and convenience, allowing the university to capture students from as far as Shiga Prefecture in the east and Akō City in Hyōgo Prefeture in the west.

The new Yamato University campus under construction in Suita City:










===

While it’s not on the Tōkaidō Line, Wakayama Daigaku-mae Station opened on the Nankai Main Line in April 2012, with the big attractor being a new campus of Wakayama University (和歌山大学):


----------



## quashlo

*ekimo Namba to open on 2013.10.31
大阪府大阪市、御堂筋線なんば駅に駅ナカ商業施設「ekimoなんば」10/31開業*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/08/24/011/

Official Tōkyū Land press release:
http://www.tokyu-land.co.jp/news/2013/pdf/20130823.pdf

ekimo Namba, the new _ekinaka_ (station retail) facility on the B1 concourse of Namba Station on the Ōsaka Municipal Subway Midōsuji Line, will open on 2013.10.31. The 1,047 sq m facility is being developed and managed by Nankai Shōji (南海商事) and Tōkyū Land (東急不動産), and will include a total of 19 retail spaces spread across a north zone (11 stores near the north faregates) and south zone (8 stores near the south faregates), with forecasted annual revenues of ¥1.9 billion.

A variety of stores will be leasing space, including ranKing ranQueen (ランキンランキン), a popular retailer that will be opening its first Kansai-area location at ekimo Namba. Other tenants include Atelier Haruka (beauty salon) and Sweets Box (confectionary), as well as fashion houses and accessories shops. Taking advantage of the Namba area’s rich array of cultural facilities and high volume of domestic and foreign tourists, cafes offering multilingual menus and bookstores offering tourist guides and Ōsaka-related reading material will also lease space.


----------



## quashlo

*Last Tanimachi Line 30 series to be retired
大阪市交通局、地下鉄谷町線に残る30系が引退 - 特別運転では中央線も走行*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/08/23/206/

Starting 2013.08.25, the Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau will inaugurate festivities to celebrate the pending retirement of the Tanimachi Line’s 30 series. In addition to operating trains with special headmarks, a special event and run will be held on 2013.10.06.

The 30 series has supported the expansion and growth of the Ōsaka Municipal Subway over the years, including serving as the workhorse during the Ōsaka Expo in 1970. Between 1967 and 1984, a total of 400 cars have been produced, with earlier 7000 and 8000 series, which served as the train’s models, eventually being converted to 30 series trains. Now, only two sets remain, on the Tanimachi Line, but these will be decommissioned in early October. These two sets were actually “new” 30 series, an improved model manufactured starting in 1973 and later.

===

These trains were replaced by the new 30000 series sets:


----------



## quashlo

*Kyōto Municipal Subway to grow advertising business
京都市交通局、地下鉄駅広告を強化　四条に電子看板*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO58736090R20C13A8LDA000/

Teaming with Ōsaka-based advertising agency Kinsen (近宣), the Kyōto City Transportation Bureau will strengthen the advertising business inside the city’s subway stations. The Bureau will increase the number of digital advertisement displays at Shijō Station, as well as the number of standard ad panels at Imadegawa Station, in the hopes of boosting ad revenues and eliminating the subway’s annual operating losses.


In particular, Kinsen will install 4.3 m wide, 2.9 m tall displays outside the paid area of the concourse at Shijō Station in September, turning them on starting in October. The displays run on six-minute cycles broadcasting corporate advertisements and passenger information. Up until now, there was only one such display, inside the paid area of the stastion’s concourse.

At Imadegawa Station, the Bureau will install several new ad panels on support columns outside the station’s paid area. With the consolidation of the Dōshisha University (同志社大学) Faculty of Letters in the Imadegawa area, daily entries and exits at the station for April through July has increased by an average of 5,000 passengers compared to last year, and the Bureau hopes to take advantage of the increased foot traffic to grow its ad business

After the subway recorded a regular loss (経常赤字) of ¥4.8 billion in FY2012, the Bureau is hoping to increase revenues from ads and other side businesses from the current ¥1 billion (FY2012 combined total for bus and subway operations).


----------



## quashlo

*88 year old dies on 40 m grade crossing in Tsurumi
鶴見の踏切８８歳死亡　高齢者　横断困難な４０メートル*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/national/news/CK2013082502000131.html

On 2013.08.23, an 88-year-old man with his walking cane was struck by a train and died when attempting to cross the Keihin–Tōhoku Line’s Umio (生見尾) crossing in Namamugi 3-chōme in Yokohama City’s Tsurumi Ward. Activist groups surveyed the scene of the accident on 2013.08.24 and lobbied to make the crossing barrier-free immediately.

The particular crossing in question is about 40 m long and crosses six tracks, but features waiting areas in between tracks, with emergency stop buttons to halt trains and automatic sensor devices to detect obstructions. The buttons, however, require someone else to be present at the scene to recognize a safety issue, and in this case, the sensors failed to detect any obstructions. The victim was unable to cross the 22 m distance to the waiting area in the middle and was struck by a train.

JR spokespersons noted that the sensors are designed according to government standards and can detect large obstructions such as stranded cars, but do not activate for objects the size of people. There was also a pedestrian bridge constructed adjacent to the crossing, but it was not improved for barrier-free access, forcing users to ascend and descend stairs. The activist group has called for the undergrounding of the tracks or installation of elevators on the pedestrian overpass, but JR East says they currently do not have any plans for improvements at the crossing.

According to data compiled by the MLIT, many grade crossing accidents involve the elderly—of the 902 incidents between FY2010 and FY2012, 448 cases (49.7%) involved victims 60 years of age or older. In 2007, the MLIT inspected the approx. 36,000 grade crossings nationwide and identified 1,960 crossings in need of immediate improvement. Of these, 589 crossings stayed closed for a cumulative total of 40 minutes or more during peak hours and were classified as _akazu no fumikiri_ (開かずの踏切), “grade crossings that never open”. While the MLIT acknowledges the need for critical improvements to solve the issue, progress at many locations is taking longer than hoped due to financial difficulties.

There were 295 grade crossing accidents in FY2012, a 10.9% year-over-year decrease, although the number of fatalities increased 1.9% to 121, with 2 involving persons with physical disabilities.

The crossing and pedestrian overpass in question:










===

The crossing in question, walking in the northbound direction. The photo in the article is taken facing southbound. This is just the JR crossing though, as there’s a separate crossing for the parallel Keikyū Main Line, which has a nearby station at this location (Namamugi).






For sure, the Tōkaidō Main Line between Tōkyō and Yokohama has some of the nastier crossings, as there’s simply too many tracks in many of the places, what with the Tōkaidō Line, Keihin–Tōhoku Line, and Yokosuka Line / Shōnan–Shinjuku Line (2 tracks each), plus a pair of freight tracks and a pair of tracks nearby for the parallel Keikyū Main Line. These are dense neighborhoods, too, so there is a lot of pedestrian and bike flow at these crossings. This particular section between Namamugi and Tsurumi may be one of the worst sections, as there’s something like 5-6 pedestrian bridges spaced at intervals of 100 m to 200 m. I think because of these overpasses, and the fact that there’s usually sufficient dead space between track pairs to include waiting zones to split the crossing into more manageable parts, that these locations don’t strictly qualify as 開かずの踏切, so improvements here probably don’t seem as urgent as at other locations.


----------



## quashlo

Hankai Tramway #1001, nicknamed the “Sakai Tram” and the Kansai region’s first modern, low-floor LRV, began revenue service 2013.08.25. The unit cost ¥250 million, with Sakai City shouldering two-thirds of the cost, including about ¥11.70 million in donations from the public. Citizens who donated ¥30,000 or more got a nameplate inside the train. Current Hankai trams have about a 50 cm height gap with the platform, but the low-floor LRV, measuring 15.3 m long, 2.4 m wide, and 3.75 m tall, has only a 5 cm gap.

Sankei News video report of the ceremony at Hamadera-Ekimae:






Departing for Abiko-michi:






Current schedule will operate the train on five roundtrips a day (except for Tuesdays and Fridays), but it will begin operating between Abiko-michi and Tennōji-Ekimae in the spring, with two more units on the way. This particular one features a color scheme with light brown (designed to be reminiscent of the famous tea maker Sen no Rikyū (千利休), a native son of Sakai) and green (designed after the large burial mounds (古墳) located within the city) with champagne metallic highlights, plus black lines at the train ends designed after Sakai’s famous knives. The interior features ample use of wood, plus laminates featuring wood and Japanese paper designs, as well as _sudare_ (bamboo) curtains and Sakai-_sarasa_ print seat moquettes.


----------



## quashlo

*Lack of consensus in Nagano City on BRT, LRT
長野市、新交通システム構想立ち往生　ＢＲＴとＬＲＴ*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO58578140W3A810C1L31000/

A new transit vision for Nagano City, under discussion for over two years as the key to solving chronic traffic congestion, has run aground as a result of worries about costs and concerns from existing transit providers including bus and taxi companies. In particular, opposition from local citizens has begun to surface, which could prove problematic given that Nagano is eighth in Japan in terms of automobile ownership. An advisory committee established by the mayor has compiled its report, but the city still has a ways to go before a decision can be made.

In particular, the city’s Transport Policy Committee released a report on 2013.07.31 calling for introduction of bus rapid transit (BRT) in the mid-term, following by light rail transit (LRT) in the long-term. Discussions about a new transit vision for the city began in December 2011 after the Nagano Chamber of Commerce and Industry (長野商工会議所) and local neighborhood councils in the Matsushiro (松代) called for reuse of the Nagano Electric Railway Yashiro Line (abandoned in March 2012) and conversion to LRT.

Subsequent studies identified that the line would operate in the red even if converted to LRT, and efforts refocused on BRT, as well as transit improvements for other parts of the city, as a solution to the city’s growing traffic congestion. The city examined five candidate routes with high potential for improved transit convenience, including one from Nagano Station to Zenkōji, estimating project costs and ridership. Normally, the next steps in the process would involve finalizing an implementation plan, but backlash from city residents during the public comment period spelled trouble for the plans. While some comments pointed to duplication of bus services, the biggest factor cited was Nagano’s high dependence on automobiles, with Nagano Prefecture boasting 1.6 cars per household, placing it firmly in eighth position nationwide.

Existing transit providers also expressed concern, with bus companies worried about potential effects to their bottom line. Major taxi companies also indicated that installing tram tracks on streets could end up making congestion worse. While the city has stressed that changing people’s travel behavior requires time and effort, the cost implications can’t be ignored. Transit improvements for the longest route under consideration between the East Exit of Nagano Station and Shinonoi Station would reach about ¥17.2 billion in capital costs, plus annual expenses of ¥640 million, with fares reaching ¥570 per person for LRT and ¥280 per person for BRT.

===

Snow season on the Nagaden (2012.12):






The final day of the Nagaden Yashiro Line (2012.03.31):











Abandoned Matsushiro Station:


----------



## quashlo

*Illegally-parked bikes at train stations cut by 80% in 30 years
駅前の放置自転車、減った？　駐輪場30年で６倍に*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXDZO58570890W3A810C1W14001/

According to the Cabinet Office, annual surveys of illegally-parked bicycles at train stations peaked at about 990,000 in 1981 but have since dropped to one-fifth of those levels (approx. 180,000) in 2011. Surveys by the Tōkyō National Government recorded about 35,000 illegally-parked bicycles, over 80% less than peak historical data.

Illegally parked bikes became a social problem starting in the 1970s thanks to their convenience and low maintenance. Their rapid uptake had implications for traffic safety as well as aesthetics, with legislation related to construction of bike parking facilities enacted in 1980 and amended in 1994. According to the Cabinet Office, there were approx. 3.5 million bike parking spaces available outside train stations in 2011 (excluding under-construction facilities), about 6 times the number in 1977. Bustling neighborhoods have been especially successful in building bike parking thanks to new ordinances that required private sector retail developments to provide for parking, but many local governments are still having difficulty covering the O&M costs of parking facilities, using tax revenues to cover the losses.

Ōsaka City, in particular, has reduced illegally-parked bicycles by about 75% from 2007 levels in only six years, in an effort to overcome its reputation as one of the worst cities for illegally-parked bicycles and crime. Land prices in the central cores of cities make constructing new bike parking difficult, but Ōsaka’s success was dependent on assistance from the private sector. The city used two schemes—one where the city constructs the facility and contracts out the operation to a private-sector firm, and another where the city provides the necessary road right-of-way and entrusts the construction and operation of the facility to the private sector. The latter scheme was deployed in high-profile districts such as Kita and Minami, where frequent use by shoppers and other short-term parkers helps ensure profitability for the private sector operator.

A separate case study, Kawasaki City, shows how simple changes to the fee structure can substantially affect utilization rates. Illegally-parked bicycles in the city were about 7,400 in 2012, a 20% drop from 2011, but bike parking usage was about 57,000, also an 8% drop from 2011. The decline in usage came after the city increased daily rates to ¥200 in April 2012, bringing them in line with privately-operated facilities. The city also expanded the fee structures at its facilities according to the quality of the facility and its location. Roofed facilities outside train stations might cost ¥200, while unroofed facilities far away from stations would be ¥30 or ¥50 less. Previously, the rates were flat at ¥100 for roofed facilities and ¥80 for unroofed facilities. The goal of the changes was to improve the profitability of the parking program and force users to prioritize between convenience or cost. The increased price of bike parking near train stations may have encouraged some bikers living within walking distance of the station to switch from biking to walking.

Other jurisdictions, such as Tōkyō’s Toshima Ward, have stepped up enforcement. The Ward conducted random removals of illegally-parked bikes about 3,800 times in FY2012, a little over 1,000 more times than five years ago. The sweeps are done during weekday mornings, evenings, and even Sundays, and in the autumn of 2004, the Ward increased the cost of reclaiming bikes from ¥3,000 to ¥5,000. In seven years, illegal bike parking dropped about 75%.

In particular, bike users make decisions about parking based on minimizing their incurred cost, factoring in the bike parking rates, the probability of having your bike confiscated, the cost of reclaiming the bike, and the bike’s salvage value. The rising popularity of more expensive bicycles, such as electric assist bikes, has perhaps influenced bicycle users to take advantage of bicycle parking facilities. Electric assist bikes are proving especially popular among the elderly and parents in the 20s, 30s, or 40s raising children.


----------



## quashlo

Final day of service on the inbound ground-level track of the Keisei Oshiage Line (2013.08.23), filmed from the Tōkyō Sky Tree:






Cab view on the new inbound elevated track (2013.08.24) from Yahiro to Oshiage. Looks like they mostly did away with the ballast and went with concrete sleepers and slab trackbed, other than in a couple of locations. In several places, it looks like they were only just able to squeeze the viaduct in, given the clearances to adjacent buildings.


----------



## orulz

sacto7654 said:


> I think due to capacity constraints on the Tokaidō Main Line between Tokyo and Yokohama Stations, JR East may limit operations on the new Tōhoku Through Line to trains from Takasaki and Utsunomiya until line improvements are made that will allow more trains from north of Tokyo Station all the way to Yokohama Station. Once that happens, expect all trains from the Takasaki, Tōhoku and Jōban Lines to terminate at Yokohama Station.


How could they condense the traffic from six tracks into the two tracks of the Tohoku Through Line? Some trains - probably more than half during the peak- will have to terminate at Ueno.

It would make sense for any Joban line through trains will terminate at Shinagawa, because of the differences in rolling stock that quashlo points out.


----------



## quashlo

*Penta-Ocean wins station construction contract for Hin Keng Station on Sha Tin to Central Link*

Official press release:
http://www.penta-ocean.co.jp/news/2013/130826.html

Hong Kong’s MTR Corporation has awarded the station construction contract for Hin Keng Station (顯徑站) on the Sha Tin to Central Link to Penta-Ocean Construction (五洋建設). The contract is worth approx. ¥13.2 billion. Construction will take about 58 months, with completion scheduled for April 2018. Among Hong Kong’s 10 largest infrastructure projects, Penta-Ocean is already fulfilling three other contracts, including Contract 825 of the Guangzhou–Shenzhen–Hong Kong Express Rail Link (completion in 2015), the Kai Tak Cruise Terminal (completion in 2013), and the International Mail Centre (completion in 2013).

This latest win represents their fourth such contract, part of the Sha Tin to Central Link connecting Sha Tin Station on the Kowloon Peninsula with Admiralty Station on Hong Kong Island via an underwater tunnel beneath Victoria Bay. Hin Keng Station will be located aboveground and feature a green, environmentally-friendly design, including abundant use of recycled materials. The site is located in close proximity to in-service tracks, and portions require overnight work, together with detailed pre-planning followed by solid implementation. In terms of construction difficulty, the work also requires constructing large cut-and-cover tunnels for the alignment on limited right-of-way located on a slope.










*Contract details*

Contract Name: Shatin to Central Link Contract No.1102 Hin Keng Station and Approach Structures
Client: The MTR Corporation Limited
Design office: The MTR Corporation Limited
Contractor: Penta-Ocean Construction Co., Ltd.
Contract value: Approx. ¥13.2 billion (approx. HK $1 billion)
Location: Che Kung Miu Road Playground, Tai Wai, Hong Kong
Construction schedule: 2013.07.15 – 2018.04.15
Building use: Transportation facility (station building)

Construction details:
Structure: Two-story, steel-reinforced concrete structure
Maximum height: About 19 m
Gross floor area: About 14,800 sq m
Other: Approx. 540 m of track construction, landscaping of accessory open space, sound walls


----------



## quashlo

*JR Shikoku unveils Shikoku ICOCA card to debut next spring
独自図案「イコカ」ＪＲ四国来春発売*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/kagawa/news/20130826-OYT8T01157.htm

Official press release:
http://www.jr-shikoku.co.jp/03_news/press/13-08-26/01.htm

On 2013.08.26, JR Shikoku announced that it will roll-out its own version of JR West’s ICOCA IC farecard, called “Shikoku ICOCA”. In coordination with the expansion of the card’s service area next spring, JR Shikoku will make the card available for purchase at six stations in Kagawa, including Takamatsu, Sakaide, and Marugame. The card can be used in the same service area as JR West’s ICOCA, but features a unique design, with illustrations of the _Marine Liner_ and other JR Shikoku rolling stock.

JR Shikoku installed exclusive ICOCA faregates at Takamatsu and Sakaide Stations in March of last year and began accepting ICOCA cards at those two stations. The system will now be extended to 13 stations on the Yosan Line between Takamatsu and Tadotsu and the Seto Ōhashi Line between Kojima and Utazu. JR Shikoku will analyze takeup of the card in Kagawa Prefecture before deciding on whether or not to roll-out the system in Shikoku’s three other prefectures (Tokushima, Kōchi, and Ehime).










===

First time I had heard of specifically where they were planning to introduce an IC card system… Basically, all stations between Takamatsu and Utazu, plus the Seto Ōhashi Line, will be covered. Not holding my breath for an expansion elsewhere in Shikoku, but perhaps they might add a few stations on the other side of Takamatsu in the Tokushima direction.

The special ICOCA faregate at JR Takamatsu Station:


----------



## quashlo

A masked hero has appeared at Hōnanchō Station on the Tōkyō Metro Marunouchi Line to help mothers carry strollers up and down the stairs… :lol:


----------



## quashlo

*Construction for JR Tsuruga Station improvements to begin in October
ＪＲ敦賀駅前整備、１０月本工事　２０１５年度の完成目指す*
http://www.fukuishimbun.co.jp/localnews/politics/45132.html

On 2013.08.27, a Fukui City Council special subcommittee explained that construction work on the new permanent station plaza at JR Tsuruga Station would begin in October, with a scheduled completion date of FY2015. The bus terminal and taxi zone would be moved to a temporary station plaza constructed adjacent to the current site on its southwest corner. In regards to the solar power generation system at the new station plaza, the subcommittee explained that two 15 kWh batteries would be installed at the site to cover electricity needs for all 144 lighting units at the plaza in the event of an emergency.

In particular, the station plaza would be expanded from the current 5,100 sq m to about 7,000 sq m, with a public transit zone (buses and taxis), private vehicle zone, and an event space. A total of 91 solar panels capable of generating a combined total of 40 kWh a day would be installed near the center of the plaza to cover night-time lighting needs. Total project cost is approx. ¥900 million, and the city has been constructing the temporary station plaza since April.


----------



## quashlo

*Improvements at Ōtemachi Station to open on 2013.08.30
東京都・東京メトロ東西線大手町駅、西改札前広間の拡幅部分が供用開始へ*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/08/27/074/

Official press release:
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2013/pdf/metroNews20130823_otemachiekikaisou.pdf

Tōkyō Metro will debut new improvements at the west ticketing hall of the Tōzai Line’s Ōtemachi Station on 2013.08.30. Construction work for the improvements began in March 2012 as part of renovation works for Tōkyō Metro’s largest interchange station, which include barrier-free upgrades and circulation improvements. In particular, the Tōzai Line’s west ticketing hall, connected to Ōtemachi Tower (大手町タワー), has been expanded and redesigned to improve passenger flow and facilitate transfers between the Tōzai Line and the Marunouchi Line, with two new escalators and a wider stairwell (twice the width of the original stairwell). Passengers can now also take advantage of elevators inside Ōtemachi Tower to move between ground level and the station’s underground concourse.










Before improvements:










After improvements:










===

Current transfer from Tōzai Line to Marunouchi Line. Much of the area is under construction as part of these improvements.


----------



## quashlo

Some construction updates on a few smaller projects in the Tōkyō area:

Keikyū Daishi Line grade-separation (undergrounding), Higashi-Monzen to Kojima Shinden (2013.08.04):






Keikyū Main Line / Airport Line grade-separation (elevation) around Kamata Station (2013.08.04). This project is, for the most part, done, and the alignment is already completely grade-separated, but they are still doing some minor work on the approaches to the viaducts.






Sōtetsu Main Line grade-separation at Hoshikawa Station (2013.06.29). The new elevated station at Hoshikawa is really taking shape.






Sōtetsu Main Line improvements at Nishiya Station (2013.06.29). This station will become the interface with the Sōtetsu–JR Link (相鉄・ＪＲ直通線), and they are trying to squeeze a four-track station with the necessary turnback facilities into a pretty tight spot.






Shin-Keisei Line grade-separation (elevation) in Kamagaya City, Kamagaya Daibutsu to Kunugiyama (2013.05.28):


----------



## sacto7654

Hopefully, the new JR West Tsuruga Station improvements won't have to be torn down when the station is eventually converted to a full Shinkansen station some time in the future....


----------



## quashlo

No, the Shinkansen station is going on the other side of the station, facing the mountains. This is for the side facing the city.


----------



## Woonsocket54

quashlo said:


> Final day of service on the inbound ground-level track of the Keisei Oshiage Line


Here are some pictures of inbound platform at Keisei Hikufune station:

http://arakawaexpress.livedoor.biz/archives/52620583.html


----------



## quashlo

*”Smart” platform doors to begin testing on 2013.08.31
東大など、鉄道駅向け乗降位置可変型ホーム柵の実地試験を8月末より開始*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/08/28/057/

A next-generation “smart” platform door system that realigns itself to match train door configurations, developed jointly by Tōkyō University’s Manufacturing Technology Research Center (生産技術研究所センター) and Kobelco (神戸製鋼), will begin a half-year field test at Shin-Tokorozawa Station on the Seibu Shinjuku Line on 2013.08.31.

The system moves both the door leaves and door pockets to the proper position on the platform to align with the door configuration of the arriving train, overcoming one of the biggest obstacles to platform door installation on lines with a high degree of rolling stock variety. The doors can also adapt to variance in stopping location by the train operator, and do not require installation of special equipment to stop the train at the appropriate locations on the platform. 

The platform doors are designed as individual units consisting of a 1.4 m long door pocket and 1.1 m long door leaves at either end. The units would be lined up along the platform edge at specific locations identified based on the train formations serving the station. The doors would move slowly while the train is approaching the station to reduce any time loss.

The test will be conducted at the rear end (one carlength) of Platform 1 (outbound platform) at the station to confirm the system’s functionality, as well as passenger response to door movement speed. Seibu operates commuter EMUs with three and four doors per side, making it a good location to test the new system. The tests were initially supposed to begin in June 2013, but were delayed two months.

===

Already installed and (unofficial) testing with 4-door Seibu 3000 series (2013.08.16):






A better angle showing the door movement. Normally, it only needs to move once, prior to train arrival, but it looks like they were testing the system’s performance to correct for train operator error (i.e., over- or under-shooting the stop marker).






Tōkyō MX exclusive report about the MLIT’s trials of three new platform door solutions:


----------



## quashlo

In more strange news, a female station attendant at Keikyū Yokohama Station pulled a _jūdō_ throw (_seoi-nage_ 背負い投げ) on a male passenger who was turning violent… Apparently, he was trying to exit the station without paying the proper fare, and started attacking the station attendant when she directed him to pay the rest of the fare.

TBS news report:






The animated version.:lol:


----------



## Sopomon

^^ What an absolute badass


----------



## starrwulfe

^^ Not sure if all train staff have to take judo as part of their training like police, fire, and EMT staff do in this country--but I'll ask around.

Also--Guess who was approached to work for that animation/news company?

They're based in Taipei, Taiwan though...


----------



## asahi

Awesome! If all Japanese women could do that, there'd be no chikan at all!


----------



## quashlo

*Upgrades in the works for Saiin / Sai Station
阪急・嵐電の西院駅直結へ　改札口新設計画、駅ビルも刷新*
http://www.kyoto-np.co.jp/economy/article/20130829000020

On 2013.08.28, it was revealed that Hankyū Corporation and Keifuku Electric Railroad are developing a plan to upgrade Saiin Station (Ukyō Ward, Kyōto City) on the Hankyū Kyōto Line and Sai Station (Nakagyō Ward, Kyōto City) on the Keifuku Electric Railroad. The plans include construction of new east ticketing halls for the Hankyū station connected directly to the tram station, designed to facilitate transfers between the two lines. The station tenant building at the Hankyū station will also be replaced with a new facility housing a nursing school and other tenants

The Hankyū station (Saiin Station) is located underground, and only has a ticketing hall on the west side, at the southwest corner of the intersection of Nishi-Ōji and Shijō-dōri. Sai Station on the Keifuku Electric Railroad is located about 260 m to the east of this ticketing hall, but this new plan would construct two new ticketing halls on the east side of the Hankyū station, one on each side of Shijō-dōri. The Hankyū station is a side platform layout, so the south ticketing hall would be for the Ōsaka (Umeda) platform while the north ticketing hall would be for the Kawaramachi platform. The south Hankyū ticketing hall would be placed adjacent to the Shijō Ōmiya tram platform to facilitate transfers, while the Arashiyama tram platform would be relocated to the north side of Shijō-dōri, closer to the north Hankyū ticketing hall. Elevators would be installed at both exits for accessibility.

The existing west Hankyū ticketing hall would be relocated underground, and a new elevator installed in response to fervent requests from local residents. The station building would be replaced with a new building housing a nursing school, medical institutions, and other tenants.

An application has already been filed under the MLIT’s Railway Station Comprehensive Improvement Projects (鉄道駅総合改善事業) Grant Program, and if approved, survey and design would begin in FY2014, with groundbreaking in FY2015. The project cost would be split in thirds between the national government and local governments (Kyōto City).

===

The recently renovated Randen Arashiyama Station:


----------



## sacto7654

A couple of comments:

1. I was suggesting an improved passenger connector between the JR and Tokyo Ochanomizu stations because the Marunouchi Line goes through an area of Tokyo that contains a *LOT* of Japanese government and business offices. Many people who live in western Tokyo along the JR East Chūō Main Line as far west as Takao Station often transfer at Ochanomizu to get to business and government offices--and it's why overcrowding on the Marunouchi Line is still an issue.

2. I still think Hankyu will eventually rebuild Jūsō Station. The station is an important one for Hankyu's rail network and deserves to be rebuilt to modern standards.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

sacto7654 said:


> ^^ Are the upgrades to JR East Ochanomizu Station include better passenger connections with the Tokyo Metro Marunouchi Line station nearby?


It's kind of difficult when the stations are on opposite side of a valley with a river flowing in the middle don't you think.:lol:


----------



## quashlo

*Elevation of Tōbu Isesaki Station to be completed next month
高架化工事が来月完了　東武・伊勢崎駅　新路線供用開始へ*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/130905/gnm13090502110000-n1.htm

On 2013.09.04, Gunma Prefecture announced that grade-separation (elevation) works on the Tōbu Railway Isesaki Line, which include new elevated stations at Isesaki (Kuruwachō, Isesaki City) and Shin-Isesaki (Chūōchō, Isesaki City) will be completed by 2013.10.19, with rail service on the new elevated tracks beginning the same day.

Isesaki Station is served by both JR and Tōbu trains, with tracks from both lines running at-grade, cutting off neighborhoods and resulting in traffic congestion at grade crossings. As a result, Gunma Prefecture, Isesaki City, and the two railways began work on grade-separating the tracks in FY2000. Work on the JR tracks proceeded first, with 2.5 km of the Ryōmō Line around Isesaki Station elevated by May 2010. Work on the Tōbu tracks, extending about 2.2 km southeast from Isesaki Station, began in FY2009.

===

Elevated Isesaki Station under construction, shot from the adjacent elevated JR station:


----------



## quashlo

*Toei Shinjuku Line extension to Shin-Kamagaya shelved
新鎌ケ谷への延伸計画廃止　検討委員会が解散　都営新宿線*
http://www.chibanippo.co.jp/c/news/economics/154647

A working group established by Chiba Prefecture, Ichikawa City, and Kamagaya City to investigate the potential extension of Tōkyō Subway Line 10 (Toei Subway Shinjuku Line) from its current terminus at Moto-Yawata Station (Ichikawa City) east to Shin-Kamagaya Station (Kamagaya City) was dissolved on 2013.09.03.

Faced with poor prospects for population growth along the line due to a declining birthrate, as well as the massive hurdle presented by the ¥140 billion capital cost of the project, made it difficult for the project to pencil out financially. There was also some fear that the line would simply siphon riders off the Hokusō Railway, which has yet to pay itself off completely.

===

Cab view on a Sky Access limited express from Takasago to Narita Airport. Shin-Kamagaya is at 11:42.


----------



## quashlo

*Becamex Tōkyū to establish three CNG bus routes in Vietnam
ベカメックス東急、CNGバス路線3線を整備*
http://www.hotnam.com/news/130905033209.html

The Bình Dương Province People’s Committee agreed to move forward with a public transport plan for Bình Dương g New City being spearheaded by Becamex Tōkyū, in cooperation with Becamex IDC and Japanese railway group Tōkyū Corporation.

Three new compressed natural gas (CNG) bus routes would be established, developed using Japanese technology, linking Bình Dương New City with surrounding cities (Thủ Dầu Một City, Thuận An Town, Dĩ An Town, and Hồ Chí Minh City) by as early as the second quarter of 2014.

As part of the plan, the Provincial People’s Committee has submitted a proposal to the Prime Minister to waive the incise taxes for importing the 36 CNG buses.

===

If you remember, this is one of Tōkyū’s major foreign projects, where they hope to introduce Japanese-style new town development—of which Tōkyū was one of the pioneers—to Vietnam.

Morning rush hour on the Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line at Fujigaoka Staiton:


----------



## quashlo

*Direct bus service for Fukuoka Airport proving to be a hit
都心直通バス、利便性向上に成果　福岡空港　課題は東南ア市場開拓*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/130906/fkk13090602290002-n1.htm

A joint public-private effort to improve convenience for visiting foreigners entering Japan at Fukuoka Airport has garnered some success. A meeting of the stakeholders involved in the fixed-route bus service directly linking the airport with central Fukuoka City was held on 2013.09.05, where spokespersons indicated that ridership had increased. The next steps involve capturing passengers on new direct flights to Europe that recently began (namely, Amsterdam), as well as attracting visitors from Southeast Asia, where the popularity of Japan is growing.

About half of all foreigners visiting the main island of Kyūshū use Fukuoka Airport, which recorded 560,000 foreign passengers in 2012. Despite this, there had been repeatedly voiced concerns about the lack of convenient access from the airport’s International Terminal and the Tenjin and Hakata areas in central Fukuoka. The MLIT’s Kyūshū Transport Bureau (九州運輸局) joined forces with Nishi-Nippon Railroad (Nishitetsu), JR Kyūshū, Fukuoka City, and others to establish a working group to tackle the issue of access improvements for International Terminal users.

As a result, Nishitetsu established a new bus route linking the terminal with Tenjin and Hakata in March. In addition, a special stop just for foreigners was added at the International Terminal, with the Fukuoka City Taxi Association (福岡市タクシー協会) deploying a taxi concierge capable of meeting the needs of visiting foreigners. 

At the meeting on 2013.09.05, Nishitetsu announced that ridership on the bus service, which makes 29 roundtrips a day, is currently averaging about 300 to 400 passengers and rising. The railway plans to increase service from the current 30-minute headways to 15- to 20-minute headways, as well as implementing other improvements such as added trips during the early morning and late evening and new routes running directly to hotels. Other attendees also noted the need for a high-visibility bus stop that allows passengers to easily identify airport-bound bus services, as well as increased marketing domestically and overseas of bus routes and the premium taxi services.

===

Cab view on Nishitetsu Bus service connecting the airport’s International Terminal and Domestic Terminal:






Inside:


----------



## quashlo

*Tanabe City opposes relocation of Kii Tanabe Station
隣接地への移転に反対　ＪＲ田辺駅建て替えで田辺市*
http://www.agara.co.jp/modules/dailynews/article.php?storyid=259273

On 2013.09.04, Tanabe City revealed that it had been approached by JR West’s Wakayama office in late July about the potential of constructing a replacement station building for JR Kii Tanabe Station (Minato, Tanabe City) as part of the station’s seismic retrofit process. The new station building would be located adjacent to the current station building. However, the city is currently working on several proposed improvements around the station’s current location, and requested that JR rebuild the station at the current site.

As part of its strategy in mitigating the effects of earthquake and tsunami damage, JR West’s current policy focuses on prioritizing retrofit projects for limited express stations on the Kisei Line, such as Kii Tanabe. The current station building is a two-story wooden structure built in 1932, but is beginning to show its age. Located only 6 m above sea level, the station would be inundated up to its second story based on tsunami estimates published by Wakayama Prefecture in Marc hof this year.

According to the city, JR West proposed constructing a replacement station building approximately 4 to 5 stories tall to the north of the existing site. Railway maintenance facilities scattered around the station area would be consolidated, and the station building would also serve as a tsunami evacuation facility for JR passengers and area residents. 

However, work on various improvements around the station being carried out by the city, one of the core Central City Revitalization Projects (中心市街地活性化計画) identified by the national government, are focused around the station staying at its current location. JR participated in those discussions, and the project is scheduled for completion this month. The city is concerned that the proposed relocation would negate the convenience of the various facilities and buildings outside the station, which have been placed to optimize circulation assuming the station at its current location. The city also says that the new location would place the station’s passenger entrance near the city’s parking garage entrance, increasing conflicts between pedestrians and vehicles.










===

Perhaps they should just construct a temporary station building to the north, demolish the existing building, and then build the permanent new one at the current location. Yes, it’s probably a bit more costly, but then the city should offer to foot most of the bill for the additional cost.


----------



## quashlo

*Toyama University to roll out student IDs with IC farecard compatibility
富山大　25年度新入生にIC乗車券機能付き学生証*
http://www.shijyukukai.jp/2013/09/1120

While many schools are turning to IC-based student IDs to improve campus security, Toyama University will become a pioneer in this growing trend by rolling out IDs that feature compatibility with IC farecards used to pay fares on transit services. The university produced the new joint farecard / student IDs for the approx. 2,500 freshman that began attending this April, and plans to produce another batch over the New Year’s period for about 4,500 sophomores and older students.

====

The ex-Keihan 3000 series double-decker TV car began operating on the Toyama Chihō Railroad on 2013.08.25. A video report:


----------



## quashlo

*Kintetsu, Yokkaichi City extend negotiating period to decide fate of Utsube, Hachiōji Lines
近鉄と四日市市、内部・八王子線の交渉期間を延長…「公有民営」で合意へ*
http://response.jp/article/2013/09/02/205422.html

In response to the potential abandonment of the Utsube and Hachiōji Lines, Mie Prefecture’s Yokkaichi City and railway operator Kinki-Nippon Railway (Kintetsu) have agreed to extend the negotiating process as they finalize a plan to transfer the lines to a joint public-private scheme of public ownership and private operation. The news was announced by Kintetsu on 2013.08.30.

Originally, the railway had proposed converting the lines, generating an annual deficit of a little under ¥300 million, to bus rapid transit (BRT) service, submitting plans to Yokkaichi City. After the city fervently requested the retention of rail service, Kintetsu responded that the only solution was to transfer the line to public ownership, with operations handled by the private sector. The scheme allows the private-sector operator to absolve itself of the costs of owning and maintain the infrastructure. The original deadline for negotiations was late August, but they will extend it another 2-3 weeks to sort out all the details.










===

A nice video report of the lines (2013.08):


----------



## quashlo

*JR East submits permanent bustitution plan for Iwaizumi Line
ＪＲ、岩泉線の代替バスを提案　岩手県・沿線２市町に*
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2013/09/20130906t31009.htm

On 2013.09.05, JR East’s Morioka office formally submitted a permanent plan to Miyako City, Iwaizumi Town, and Iwate Prefecture to operate substitute buses for the 38.4 km Iwaizumi Line (Moichi – Iwaizumi), where rail service has been discontinued indefinitely after the railway said it intends to abandon the line completely. 

According to the plan, JR East would assume responsibility to operate the replacement bus service, which would follow the current alignment of the rail line. Service levels, including number of trains, number of stops, and fares, would be equivalent to the existing rail service. The railway would also transfer ownership of the stations, land, and other railway facilities for free to the two local governments, although spokespersons say that opportunities to reuse the land for roads is limited to flat sections, as there are a total of 111 locations along the alignment susceptible to landslides and slope failures.

The railway says that ensuring safe operation of the line requires a large sum of investment not in line with the current ridership, and that it has no choice but to abandon rail service in favor of buses. The local and prefectural governments had been lobbying for JR to retain the service, saying the cost to restore the line to operation were actually a mere one-sixth of JR’s ¥13 billion estimate. Service on the entire line has been discontinued indefinitely since July 31, 2010 following a derailment due to a landslide, injuring three passengers and two crewmembers. Ridership demand on the line was a mere 46 passengers per km per day in FY2009, the lowest among all 67 lines in the country. Since train service was discontinued, substitute buses have been running about 8 roundtrips a day.










===

A tour of the discontinued Iwaizumi Line:


----------



## quashlo

*First phase of Kesennuma Line BRT complete
ＢＲＴ専用道が完工　気仙沼線２１・７キロ　３区間、５日から利用　宮城*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/130903/myg13090302030000-n1.htm

On 2013.09.02, JR East’s Sendai office announced that it had completed construction of the bus rapid transit (BRT) right-of-way for the Kesennuma Line, which was damaged in the tsunami following the Great East Japan Earthquake. Buses will begin operating on the newly-completed segments of exclusive ROW on 2013.09.05, shaving as much as 7 minutes off the travel time. The railway’s ultimate plans call for increasing the ROW from the current 40% of the line to 70% of the 55 km line, but construction of the remaining segments has not yet been finalized and discussions are still underway with local governments, so work will come to a close for the time being.

In particular, the new segments to open are 3.5 km between Rikuzen Togura (陸前戸倉) and Shizugawa (志津川), 3.8 km between Shizugawa and Shimizu-hama (清水浜), and 2.8 km between Rikuzen Minato (陸前港) and Rikuzen Koizumi (陸前小泉). The total length of the BRT ROW will increase to 21.7 km, with stations at Rikuzen Togura, Rikuzen Minato, and Kurauchi (蔵内) relocated to new locations along the ROW.

===

According to this article, approx. 18% (144 students) of students at Kesennuma High School and 37% (130 students) of students at Shizugawa High School commute to school using the BRT, and while travel time between Yanaizu and Kesennuma is about 19 to 32 minutes slower than the local trains, there are now 63 trips on the service, far more than the maximum 22 trips that used to operate with trains.

While the biggest advantage of the buses is flexibility in operating schedule, they are obviously at a disadvantage in terms of capacity, and overall rider response is mixed. In fact, ridership has still somewhat struggled due to the time it is taking for these areas, damaged in the earthquake and tsunami, to fully recover. Daily ridership was estimated at approx. 380 passengers for the BRT based on a simple survey conducted by JR East in April, only about 40% of the rail ridership (898 daily passengers) in FY2009.

BRT cab view from Rikuzen Togura to Shizugawa:






JR East is also still pushing for BRT for the 55.4 km Yamada Line between Miyako (宮古) and Kamaishi (釜石), also damaged in the earthquake, but the four local city and town governments are continuing to oppose the plan. The railway will increase the 10 km of BRT ROW from the original plan (just under 20% of the entire line) to improve the on-time performance. The railway has already agreed to pay for about ¥14 billion of the estimated ¥20 billion project cost, with the remainder to be the responsibility of the local jurisdictions.
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2013/09/20130903t35018.htm


----------



## quashlo

*Plan to connect Aterazawa Line and Nagai Line using DMV technology
左沢線と長井線　ＤＭＶで結ぶ構想*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/otona/railwaynews/02/yamagata/20130904-OYT8T00302.htm

Mayors of eight cities and towns along the JR Aterazawa Line and Yamagata Railway Flower Nagai Line (山形鉄道フラワー長井線) in Yamagata Prefecture have established a working group aimed at introducing Dual-Mode Vehicle (DMV) technology to connect the two rail lines.

The DMVs would run on tires between the Aterazawa Line terminus at Aterazawa (左沢) Station and the Nagai Line terminus at Arato (荒砥) Station. The exact route hasn’t been determined yet, but it expected to follow National Route 287 (国道２８７号) through Ōe (大江), Asahi (朝日), and Shirataka (白鷹) Towns. In the past, the two terminal stations were connected by privately-operated fixed-route bus service, and there is some potential need for a rail-based service. Both lines also depend heavily on tourist ridership, and it is hoped that an interlined DMV service will help revitalize local economies.

The technology, in development since 2004 by JR Hokkaidō using a modified microbus, is already in test running on the Senmō Line (釧網線) and Sekishō Line (石勝線), and has undergone trials at seven locations across the country, including the Gakunan Railway in Shizuoka Prefecture, the Akechi Railway in Gifu Prefecture, and the Minami-Aso Railway in Kumamoto Prefecture. The system does not require the construction of new trucks, and the vehicle itself only costs about ¥35 million—a bargain compared to railcars, which can cost about ¥1.3 billion each.

As already operating lines, there are some hurdles to implementing the system for the Nagai Line and Aterazawa Line, and the MLIT is currently prioritizing introduction of the technology onto abandoned lines where the tracks can still be used, allowing the DMV to operate on a closed system. According to Asahi Town records, there were original plans approved by the national government in 1927 to construct a Sakō Line (左荒線) connecting Aterazawa and Arato, and surveys and studies had already been conducted. The plans were put on hold, however, after the start of the Sino-Japanese War in 1937.










===

Scenes on the 24.3 km Aterazawa Line, an interesting unelectrified local line serving urban Yamagata:

Rear view from Sagae to Yamagata:






Departing Yamagata Station (2013.04.18):


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to replace six station buildings on Nikkō, Karasuyama Lines
ＪＲ日光、烏山線６駅舎建て替えへ　栃木*
http://www.shimotsuke.co.jp/news/tochigi/top/news/20130906/1343261

On 2013.09.15, JR East’s Ōmiya office announced that it would renovate three stations each on the Nikkō and Karasuyama Lines, replacing all six station buildings by March 2014. 

In particular, Tsuruta, Kanuma, and Imaichi Stations on the Nikkō Line will be renovated. Nikkō Line stations have been undergoing station renewal projects over the last few years, with many being rebuilt in “retro” design motifs, but these are the last three stations remaining in the project. Tsuruta (鶴田) will get a “dancing crane” themed design based on its name (“Tsuruta” means “crane field”), while Kanuma will draw design concepts from open-air booths during Kanuma City’s traditional Buttsuke-matsuri (ぶっつけ祭り) festival. Imaichi Station’s new building will be designed to be reminiscent of sunlight filtering down through a grove of Japanese cedar trees.

For the Karasuyama Line, which is celebrating 90 years since its opening, the renewal project will cover Niita, Ōgane, and Karasuyama Stations. In particular, Niita will be redesigned with a simple station building, in light of overcrowding and circulation concerns due to heavy patronage by students. Ōgane will feature a harmonious design with a nearby local shrine, while Karasuyama will feature a motif based on Nasu–Karasuyama City’s traditional Yama-age-matsuri (山あげ祭り). Other stations on the Karasuyama Line without station buildings will also get platform canopies, and the railway will introduce battery-powered trains onto the line in spring 2014.

Karasuyama









Ōgane









Niita









Tsuruta









Kanuma









Imaichi









===

Kiha 40-1000 DMUs on the Karasuyama Line:


----------



## quashlo

*Kitamoto City publishes financial analysis of proposed new station on JR Takasaki Line
北本新駅、総事業費７２億円　市の負担金は５７億円*
http://www.saitama-np.co.jp/news/2013/09/06/04.html

In regards to the proposed new station between Kitamoto and Okegawa on the JR Takasaki Line, on 2013.09.05 Kitamoto City announced that the total cost of the station would be approx. ¥7.2073 billion, with the city shouldering ¥5.7 billion of the costs. The city already announced that it plans to put the project to a referendum vote, submitting a proposal to do so at the September City Council session.

The station could break ground in FY2017 and open in FY2019 at a location near Futatsuya (二ツ家) 1-chōme, with a development area of approx. 9 ha. The station building and other railway infrastructure would cost ¥5.12 billion, with another ¥2.0873 billion for a public passage connecting the east and west station plazas and other facilities. Funding would include ¥1.8 billion diverted from the construction fund for municipal government offices, ¥1.6 billion from an improvements fund for the city’s southern districts, ¥1.6 billion in municipal bonds, and ¥1.5 billion in funding from the national reserves.

The analysis also analyzed the benefits of the new station, including a population increase of 3,200 residents in about five years after opening. Increased tax revenues would exceed the city’s ¥5.7 billion funding share in the 21st year after opening, and the secondary economic benefits to Saitama Prefecture as a whole would be approx. ¥11.3 billion. While payment on municipal debt was about 7.1% of the city’s tax revenues last fiscal year, this would increase with the project, peaking at 12.4% in FY2022.

The motion to put the project to a referendum vote will be decided on 2013.09.20, and if approved, would be implemented on 2013.12.15. If the project receives a majority of the votes, the city will file a formal petition to establish the station with JR East by the end of the fiscal year.

===

Action at the current Kitamoto Station, where a Shōnan–Shinjuku Line special rapid for Odawara passes a Takasaki Line local for Ueno. Kitamoto currently does about 20,000 daily entries, with the adjacent Okegawa at 27,000 daily entries, and there is a fairly large gap between the two, so the station could probably be reasonably successful with some concentrated development surrounding it.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to renovate Ōmiya Station east-west passage by March 2014
大宮駅東西通路を改装へ　ＪＲ東、１４年３月完成目指す*
http://www.saitama-np.co.jp/news/2013/09/06/03.html

JR East’s Ōmiya office announced on 2013.09.05 that it will carry out a major renovation of the east-west connecting passage at Ōmiya Station. The passage debuted in 1982 with the opening of the Tōhoku / Jōetsu Shinkansen, but this is the first large-scale renovation for the facility. Work will begin in mid-September and be completed by March of next year.

Improvements include redesigning the four ticketing halls and directional signage throughout the passage for easy visibility. Public art pieces within the passage will be relocated, strengthening the location’s importance as a place for people to meet up, while the floors will feature marble tiles. Total project cost is approx. ¥550 million.

The changes come as the Hokuriku Shinkansen’s Kanazawa extension is set to open in late FY2014, followed by the Tōhoku Shinkansen extension to Shin-Hakodate in late FY2015.










===

The passage in question, on a Saturday after the final train of the evening:


----------



## quashlo

*Ekinaka facilities coming to Shakujii Kōen Station
石神井公園駅に駅ナカ商業施設*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO59340530V00C13A9L72000/

Retail facility operator Seibu Properties (HQ: Tokorozawa City, Saitama Prefecture) announced that it would open a new _ekinaka_ station retail facility (Emio Shakujii Kōen エミオ石神井公園) at Shakujii Kōen Station (Nerima Ward, Tōkyō Prefecture) on the Seibu Ikebukuro Line on 2013.10.02. This marks the first phase of the Seibu Railway group’s redevelopment plan for the well-patronized station, and will include an hourly bicycle parking facility. The railway’s hope is that the redevelopment will contribute to the convenience of local residents and railway passengers.

In particular, urban planning efforts in and around the station are focusing on concentrating retail spaces and rental housing on space freed up by the elevation of the railway tracks. The development area, called Eminade Shakujii Kōen (エミナード石神井公園) will celebrate a grand opening in FY2015, but this first phase will open before that, representing an investment of approx. ¥900 million.

The new _ekinaka_ area and bike parking facility will open underneath the newly-elevated Ikebukuro Line viaduct on the west side of the station. Work on the grade-separation began in 2007, with the new elevated station completed in FY2012. Emio Shakujii Kōen will feature a total of 20 stores including food retailers, an Itō Yōkadō (イトーヨーカドー) hypermarket, cafes, general merchandisers, and other tenants. The hourly bike parking facility, the second Seibu Smile Park (西武スマイルパーク) branded location at the station, will have a capacity for 611 bikes, located atop the _ekinaka_ facility. Subsequent phases of the redevelopment will include lifestyle support services, nursery schools, and other neighborhood-oriented uses in Phase 2, opening in the spring and summer of 2014, followed by Phase 3 on the west side of the South Exit station plaza opening in FY2015.

Passenger flow on the Ikebukuro Line has become more active following the start of mutual interlining between Seibu Railway and the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line / Yokohama Rapid Railway Minato Mirai Line in March of this year, and Seibu Group has identified Shakujii Kōen Station as a major redevelopment zone, hoping to increase the station’s attractiveness.

===

Render from another article:










Official press release:
http://www.seibu-group.co.jp/railwa...ieldfile/2013/09/05/20130905syakujiikouen.pdf

Based on the plans, they will fit almost 3,000 bike parking spaces entirely underneath the viaduct stretching from other side of the station (compared to only 39 auto parking spaces and 29 motorized bike spaces).

Train action at Shakujii Kōen:


----------



## Svartmetall

There really is a lot of talk about abandonment of railway lines. This isn't speeding up is it as a response to the shrinking population?


----------



## sacto7654

Now that Tokyo will host the 2020 Summer Olympics, it'll be interesting to see will we see accelerated deployment of modern passenger EMU's in the Tokyo area (goodbye, 205, 209 and 211 Series EMU's!) and what kind of ground transportation will be upgraded around many of the new Olympic venues--especially increases in the capacity of the _Yurikamome_ automated guideway and upgrades to the Tokyo Waterfront Area Rapid Transit (TWR) Rinkai Line.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Question: since the E231 and E233 series are so popular, I wonder what would be the next generation commuter train will look like...? I mean, here's my analogy for the Olympics in Tokyo:

In 1964, when Tokyo hosted its first Olympics, the innovation brought up at the time was the Shinkansen bullet train that shortened rail journeys between Tokyo and Osaka from 6 to 4 hours (now at around 3 or 2.5).

In 2020, I wonder what Japan will bring up as its latest innovation... will it again be focusing on transportation, or will it be something else? I hope it will be a new generation train...


----------



## smithrh

Wasn't the Tokyo monorail part of preparations as well?

6 years isn't a lot of time - it was probably a lot easier to get certain things done in the 60s as compared to now.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Yes, it was too! I just glanced through its history, and indeed, it was also built to coincide with the 1964 Olympics too. Thank you for pointing that out... and next year, since you brought it up, will be the 50th year of Tokyo Monorail's operations! Wow, it's just like it happened yesterday indeed...


----------



## smithrh

I just realized that I had no idea where the events might be held or the impact on transport, so a quick search found this:

https://tokyo2020.jp/en/plan/venue/

It would seem that many of the events will be held on land that didn't exist in 1964...

I suspect there's a massive transport plan out there somewhere, haven't stumbled on it just yet.


----------



## zaphod

> There really is a lot of talk about abandonment of railway lines. This isn't speeding up is it as a response to the shrinking population?


That's something I wonder too. There are also a lot of new expressways and Shinkansen extensions opening these days, certainly that has something to do with it?

Also what about freight? In the US or Russia there are a lot of rural branch lines which still have profitable freight service, serving things like quarries and building supply yards. I guess those things are a legacy of the past and can't be recreated.

It's funny, a country with a similar rail network to Japan would be the UK, in that there are a ton of secondary and rural lines with DMU's stopping in villages. But because the government maintains the track infrastructure they hang around?


----------



## quashlo

Based on the venue plan, the only central-city venues without good rail access are #18, #19, #20, and #21, located on Wakasu (若洲) and the Umi no Mori (海の森) area at the western approach of the Tōkyō Gate Bridge, but I think some good bus service and maybe some ferries would be sufficient, since these are not big venues.

I think in terms of actual improvements, I think we can potentially expect the following projects to be accelerated now:

Yūrakuchō Line extension (branch) to Sumiyoshi
Asakusa Line bypass
One simple improvement (no new infrastructure required) is through-service between the Keiyō Line and Rinkai Line… The reason this isn’t done now is mostly related to fare structures and JR not wanting responsibility for the unpaid construction debt of the Rinkai Line. In light of the special nature and scale of the Olympics, though, this seems like a comparatively simple problem for which a temporary solution (such as a temporary track-sharing agreement between JR and TWR) could likely be devised.

I also wouldn’t be surprised if they decide to move forward with the Yurikamome extension to Harumi as I believe they already have the basic approvals, just that they have to decide to move forward with it. The other project we hadn’t heard about recently is the light rail being proposed by Chūō Ward to connect Ginza with Harumi, which may get a renewed significance as a means to get people between Ginza / Yūrakuchō / Marunouchi area and the Odaiba area.

Seven years is a lot of time, but at the same time, it isn’t. Construction usually takes about 4 years, so if they would want to move on any new project, they would basically need to get started now in order to secure enough time for the environmental, planning approvals, and land acquisition.


----------



## quashlo

fieldsofdreams said:


> In 1964, when Tokyo hosted its first Olympics, the innovation brought up at the time was the Shinkansen bullet train that shortened rail journeys between Tokyo and Osaka from 6 to 4 hours (now at around 3 or 2.5).
> 
> In 2020, I wonder what Japan will bring up as its latest innovation... will it again be focusing on transportation, or will it be something else? I hope it will be a new generation train...


Maglev.


----------



## quashlo

*Kinki Sharyō to move U.S. headquarters to El Segundo
*
http://www.labusinessjournal.com/news/2013/sep/06/kinkisharyo-plans-move-us-headquarters-el-segundo/



> Kinkisharyo International Inc., which plans to open a Palmdale factory to build light rail cars, is moving its U.S. headquarters to El Segundo from Masssachusetts, according to a Friday news report.
> 
> The company, a subsidiary of Kinki Sharyo Co., Ltd., of Osaka, Japan., began moving this summer into a 5,000-square-foot space in the South Bay city from Westwood, Mass., where it has had its U.S. headquarters since 1985, according to the report in the Torrance Daily Breeze.
> 
> The move follows a decision in July by the L.A. County Metropolitan Transportation Authority to exercise two options on an earlier contract with Kinkisharyo. The options, valued at $397 million, call for Kinksharyo to build 97 new light rail vehicles for the Crenshaw/LAX Line and to replace older Metro cars.
> 
> Kinkisharyo traditionally performs final assembly of rail cars in the United States near where it delivers cars – including to systems in Boston, Dallas and San Jose– but Kinkisharyo International President Teiji Tani said the size of the L.A. order means the company will do more extensive work at the Palmdale factory.
> 
> …


----------



## quashlo

*Nippon Kōei selected as design consultant for Dhaka Metro*
http://www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com/index.php?ref=MjBfMDlfMDhfMTNfMV8xXzE4MjYzNw==



> The Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) has given its concurrence to a Japanese company to work as design consultant of the metro rail project in Bangladesh paving the way for making a detailed design of the country's first mass rapid transport.
> 
> Sources said the JICA on Thursday approved the selection by the technical committee of the special project office under the Dhaka Transport Coordination Authority (DTCA) ranking the Nippon Koei Company Limited of Japan as technically top.
> 
> The technical committee comprising members of the DTCA, the Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology etc selected three companies including the Nippon Koei Co Ltd and Oriental from among seven interested firms for the US$ 2.97 billion MRT (mass rapid transit) project.
> 
> Officials said with the concurrence, the financial offer of the selected company will be opened up for negotiation.
> 
> The DTCA opened the expression of interest (EoI) of the MRT line-6 to be set up from Uttara to Motijheel in May 2012 on which seven international firms competed.
> 
> The selection of the design consultant was vital for the MRT project as it will carry major works of the project including detailed design, construction supervision work, procurement support and management of the MRT project known as Dhaka Mass Rapid Transit Development (DMRTD) project.
> 
> In the company website, the Nippon Koei has been mentioned as Japan's top international engineering consultants having experience of working in over 3,000 multi-disciplinary infrastructure projects in 135 countries all over the world in the last 60 years. It provides engineering solutions by planning, designing and supervising construction of infrastructure projects in the fields of energy, transportation, resources, urban and public sector development.
> 
> Sources said the Nippon Koei also worked as consultant in the Delhi MRT. The government took the initiative to set up the MRT line-6 in 2009 and completed feasibility study with the technical assistance of the JICA finalising the 20 kilometre route in 2011.
> 
> JICA also committed to funding $ 2.1 billion including $ 116.32 million for the DMRTD project for three consultancy services as part of the Japanese government's commitment to the project.
> 
> Under the project, design consultant, Institutional development consultant and resettlement consultant would be appointed to carry out different sides of the project.
> 
> According to the JICA, the single line metro rail to be set up through elevated way on the Uttara-Motijheel corridor will help 400,000 commuters to travel one way in 36 minutes.


----------



## quashlo

*Okinawa bus, monorail operators agree to joint IC farecard system
バス・モノレール共通ＩＣ乗車券導入で合意*
http://article.okinawatimes.co.jp/article/2013-09-07_53800

A special committee comprised of representatives from Okinawa Prefecture, Okinawa Urban Monorail (Yui Rail), and four Okinawa bus operators has agreed to introduce a shared IC farecard system in FY2014. The system will be a local-only system, and will not feature compatibility with the existing nationwide systems. The committee is now working out the details to establish a company to operate the system, to be funded by the transit operators.

The system will be a prepaid system, and feature three types: card, key holder, and mobile phone (i.e., loaded onto smartphone). The system will be designed to allow passengers to recharge their cards inside buses or at monorail TVMs, and the card and mobile phone versions will also feature commuter pass functionality. Customer information will be managed by the operating company, and customers will be able to request reissuance of a card if the original is lost. The system will feature Okinawa themes such as _shisa_ key holder cards to attract tourists.

The system will also feature a reward points system, with an online service to allow passengers to check their card’s balance. A feature to allow for e-money transactions at retail facilities will also be rolled out in late March 2015, although it’s uncertain how much existing special fare programs such as one-day passes and senior discounts will be carried over into the new IC farecard system.

===

Not including the nationwide interoperability seems like a huge mistake, especially if they want to target tourists, but I’m hopeful that they will add it in the future. 

A ride inside a Yui Rail work car (2013.08)::


----------



## quashlo

*Kumamoto City to establish special bus priority lanes for trial express bus program
車線変更や迂回呼び掛け　急行バス実験で熊本市*
http://kumanichi.com/news/local/main/20130908002.shtml

As part of a trial project to operate hub-and-spoke express bus service linking the Kumamoto Transit Center (熊本交通センター) and the Jōnan (城南) district of the city scheduled to begin in late January next year, Kumamoto City is working on establishing special bus lanes for the service. The project would operate about 10 trips between 6:00 am and 9:00 am for a one-month period on a trunk service connecting a transit hub in Kashimachō (嘉島町) with the Kumamoto Transit Center in 30 minutes. Spoke bus routes would then fan out from the Kashimachō transit hub, feeding the trunk express service into the city.

The express buses would avoid the bus-heavy, two-lane Kumamoto–Hama Route (熊本浜線) (one lane in each direction) and instead travel on the four-lane National Route 266 Hama Route Bypass (浜線バイパス) (two lanes in each direction). Due to chronic traffic congestion on this route, however, the city will establish special priority bus lanes from the Tainoshima (田井島) intersection in Minami Ward to the Hachiōji Overpass (八王寺陸橋). The lanes would not be exclusively for buses, but drivers will be asked to yield to buses approaching from behind and will be encouraged to switch to alternate routes such as Heisei Ōdōri (平成大通り). For cars attempting to make right turns, drivers in the opposing direction will also be asked to yield to the turning vehicle when buses are approaching from behind it. This type of system has proven some effectiveness in Nara City and Hiroshima City.


----------



## quashlo

*Working group proposes converting land in JR Ōita Station elevation project to open space
ＪＲ大分駅付近線路跡地「公園に」　検討協が県に提案へ*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/oita/news/20130906-OYT8T01522.htm

In regards to the proposed reuse of land freed up after the grade-separation (elevation) of the tracks surrounding JR Ōita Station, a special working group established by Ōita Prefecture has finalized a report summarizing its recommendations. The proposal calls for converting the land into parks and open space, and creating a distinctive character for each of the blocks.

The land in question stretches about 2 km east-west from the station, and is about 6 to 18 m wide. About five blocks will be created in 1,200 m on the west side of the station by reconnecting roads on either side of the tracks, with another two blocks in the 800 m on the east side. In particular, the westernmost edge of the site will be developed as a “learning” zone, a quiet space coordinated with the Ōita Prefectural Library. The easternmost edge will be developed as a “historical education” zone due to its proximity to the Ōtomo Building site (大友氏館跡), with the remaining blocks focused on arts, sports, urban activity, and cultural exchange, designed to encourage café, flea market, and other retail uses to the extent possible.










====

If you remember, they are also doing work on the new station tenant building at the station, which is hoped will contribute to the revitalization of the downtown. Recent view at the North Exit (2013.08.27):


----------



## quashlo

*Fukaya City proposes new outlet mall, Chichibu Railway station near Hanazono IC
花園ＩＣ付近に巨大モール　深谷市が構想　秩父鉄道の新駅も*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/saitama/20130907/CK2013090702000147.html

On 2013.09.06, Fukaya City announced plans to construct a large outlet mall and new station on the Chichibu Railway near the Hanazono Interchange (IC) on the Kan’etsu Expressway (関越自動車道). Called the Hanazono IC Hub Project (花園ＩＣ拠点整備プロジェクト), the project would develop approximately 28 ha in the city’s Kuroda (黒田) and Nagata (永田) areas northwest of the intersection of the Route 140 Bypass and the Chichibu Railway, focusing an 18 ha private-sector core development zone to house one of the Kantō Region’s largest outlet malls. The new station on the Chichibu Railway would be located between the existing Nagata and Omaeda Stations. As a petition station (請願駅), Fukaya City would be responsible for the majority of the construction costs.

Currently, most of the area is farmland, requiring the city to take the lead to lease the land from property owners to construct ¥3.6 billion in basic infrastructure improvements such as roads and station facilities. The plan was announced to the City Council by the mayor two years ago, and work has since focused on detailed development of the project. The city will now enter into discussions with the national and prefectural governments starting next month, simultaneously beginning negotiations with the approx. 90 property owners. The city has already received some positive response from six other local governments in the area, including Chichibu City. 

If negotiations and legal requirements proceed at a timely pace, the station could open as early as spring 2016, with the outlet mall and other core facilities opening in spring 2018. Annual visitors are expected to reach 6.5 million.


----------



## quashlo

*Upgrades coming to Kandatsu Station on Jōban Line
ＪＲ常磐線神立駅:橋上化へ　土浦市、ＪＲなどと共同で*
http://mainichi.jp/area/ibaraki/news/20130906ddlk08010143000c.html

On 2013.09.06, Tsuchiura City announced that it would carry out upgrades to Kandatsu Station (Kandatsu Chūō 1-chōme, Tsuchiura City) on the JR Jōban Line, including construction of a platform bridge and elevated concourse. The project will be executed in coordination with Kasumigaura City and JR East, and will include a public passage that will allow non-passengers to freely get through the station without having to cross the JR tracks. Opening is scheduled for FY2018.

According to the plan, the new station building will be designed with a roof reminiscent of sailboats on Kasumigaura (霞ケ浦), and feature a 40 m long, 6 m wide public passage. To provide 100% accessibility, 20-pasenger elevators would be installed inside the public passage, with 11-passenger elevators connecting down to platform level. Detailed design will take place in FY2014, with construction taking place in FY2015 through FY2017.

According to Tsuchiura City, the total project cost is approx. ¥2 billion, with about ¥1 billion covered by the national government and ¥100 million by JR. The rest will be covered by Tsuchiura City (approx. ¥630 million) and Kasumigaura City (approx. ¥270 million). In addition, the two cities will cooperate on a land readjustment project at the station. The total cost for both the station upgrades and land readjustment project is approx. ¥10 billion.


----------



## quashlo

*TMG considering roadway restrictions into Central Tōkyō during Olympics
都心への車流入抑制検討＝渋滞緩和が課題－東京都*
http://www.jiji.com/jc/c?g=spo_30&k=2013090800025

Travel demand from domestic and foreign spectators and staff during the 2020 Summer Olimpics is estimated to reach approx. 10.10 million, peaking at about 920,000 a day. Faced with the prospect of increased traffic congestion and potential after-effects to the economic activity and the daily lives of Greater Tōkyō’s residents, the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government (TMG) and the Tōkyō 2020 Bid Committee (東京招致委員会) are considering a variety of transportation demand management measures to be implemented during the games.

In particular, the metropolis already has a well-developed railway and expressway network, as well as two airports in Haneda and Narita. As a result, the TMG does not see specific need to build new roads or rail lines expressly for the games, instead taking advantage of the existing transport infrastructure.

In order to control traffic demand, however, the TMG and others are looking to establish special “Olympic lanes” on approx. 317 km of roads connecting the Olympic Village, event venues, and the airports. These special lanes would be provided for use by Olympics-related vehicles, and in some cases would require the temporary elimination of one or more general-purpose travel lanes. As a result, the TMG would negotiate with adjacent prefectures to establish park-and-ride facilities at prefectural borders, where people headed into central Tōkyō would be encouraged to transfer to trains and shuttle bases. The TMG is also considering limiting trucks and other commercial traffic.

For the city’s waterfront zone, which would house the majority of the event venues, the TMG would operate shuttle buses to serve areas with limited public transit options.










===

Of the 33 event venues, 28 would be located within an 8 km radius of the Olympic Village in Harumi. The estimated construction budget is ¥383.1 billion, only a fraction of London’s ¥1.35 trillion for the 2012 Olympics and Beijing’s ¥ 4.48 trillion for the 2008 Olympics. The Olympic Village alone will need to house about 17,000 people on about 44 ha of land owned by the TMG, and will consist of a total of 24 towers, reaching as high as 27 stories, that will eventually be converted to condo units after the games are over.


----------



## quashlo

*Improvements at Saijō Station will partially debut in January
ＪＲ西条駅、14年１月利用へ*
http://www.chugoku-np.co.jp/News/Tn201309110014.html

The platform bridge and elevated station concourse at JR Saijō (Saijōchō, Higashi-Hiroshima City), where major renovation works are underway, will partially open for passenger use in January 2014. The ticketing hall will move from the current temporary headhouse to the second floor of the new station building. The upgrades are about half complete, and the city will also begin work on the North Exit station plaza in November.

According to Higashi-Hiroshima City and JR West’s Hiroshima office, the new 3,000 sq m station building will be a three-story steel-frame design, and will open for public use as soon as the west portions currently being worked are completed. Accessibility improvements will provide stairwells, elevators, and escalators between the second-floor ticketing hall and the platforms. After the west side opens, they will demolish the temporary headhouse and begin working on the east side of the permanent station building.

When the building partially opens for use in January, access will still be only from the South Exit. The North Exit will only open after completion of the entire station building and the north-south public passage (6 m wide) in December of next year. Several tenants, primarily restaurants, will lease space in the first and second floors of the building.

Work began in October 2011. The total cost of the new station building and public passage is ¥3.191 billion, of which the city is shouldering 85% (¥2.743 billion).


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Monorail to introduce new 10000 series rolling stock*

Official press release:
http://www.tokyo-monorail.co.jp/news/pdf/press_20130910.pdf

In an effort to improve convenience for Haneda Airport users, Tōkyō Monorail will introduce the first of its new 10000 series rolling stock in July 2014, gradually replacing the 1000 series introduced between 1989 and 1996. The monorail first opened in 1964 for the Tōkyō Olympics and will be celebrating its 50th year of service in 2014.

Designed around a “smart monorail” concept, the 10000 series draws from the current 2000 series design introduced between 1997 and 2002, and features a variety of improvements for domestic and international passengers at Haneda Airport, including baggage areas, four-language 17 in LCD screens above each door, and broadband Wi-Fi service.










New grab bars attached to seats, as well as increased legroom (about 20% compared to 1000 series) for the transverse “box-style” seats. LCDs will be provided in the lintels above each set of doors.










New baggage areas










New Japanese-themed seat moquettes










And Japanese-themed carriage doors (these will be installed for fire safety and electricity conservation)










===

Cab view on a section rapid from Haneda Airport Terminal 2 to Hamamatsuchō:


----------



## quashlo

This Nikkei article has some interesting info related to the Olympics… Apparently, the busiest event days in the Ariake area are the _manga_ magazine events (“Comic Market” コミックマーケット) and the Tōkyō Bay Fireworks Festival (東京湾大華火祭). While normal Yurikamome ridership is about 100,000 passengers a day, ridership can balloon to 250,000 on the peak event days, with wait times of an hour, even with increased service.

I would imagine the quoted “one-hour” wait time is a worst-case scenario (e.g., after conclusion of the fireworks show), while the Olympics will probably generate less peaked demand, but spread out over the course of the entire day.

I think the key will be shifting as much of the load onto the Rinkai Line (and to a lesser extent, the Yūrakuchō Line) as possible. Most of the venues will be 5-15 minutes walking distance from these stations. The Rinkai Line currently does a respectable 200,000 passengers / day on average, but the schedule isn’t anywhere close to being filled out, particularly outside of the weekday rush hours. Midday, there’s only 7 tph, only 3 of which through-service onto the Saikyō Line, compared to about 12 tph during the morning rush, all of which are through-services. They could easily fill out the midday schedule to at least morning rush hour levels (both in terms of frequency and through-service) to capture spectators and staff coming from the west side of the Yamanote Line loop (Ikebukuro, Shinjuku, Shibuya).

I wouldn’t be surprised if JR East crafts a special event train schedule as well… Their network is vast enough and they should have enough spare stock outside of the rush hours to do some runs like Shōnan–Shinjuku Line (via Saikyō Line) or Musashino Line (via Keiyō Line) through-services onto the Rinkai Line. The golf venue is also way out near Kasahata (笠幡) on the Kawagoe Line, so I wouldn’t be surprised if they extend Saikyō Line trains out that far.

Interesting that the article also shows the Yurikamome extension to Kachidoki. Good thing they are converting to longitudinal seating with the new 7300 series, as the current transverse layout on the 7000 series is a real pain.


----------



## quashlo

Some other interesting notes…
Apparently, the candidature file also has language about combining event tickets onto IC cards, making it easy for spectators and staff to take trains and buses to get to the venues:



> *チケットの統合と公共交通機関利用の無料化*
> 現在、東京では非接触型のIC共通乗車カードが1枚あれば、都内の あらゆる鉄道やバスを利用できるシステムが整えられている。
> 
> 2020年東京大会では、例えばこのICカードと観戦チケットの統合 や磁気カードなどの利用により、1枚のチケットで競技観戦と都内の公 共交通機関を利用可能とする。
> 
> また、対象とする範囲は、都内競技会場を中心としたエリアにおい
> て円滑に移動できるように進めていく。





> Integrated tickets and free public transport
> Currently, passengers are able to ride railways and buses throughout the extensive public transport system
> of Tokyo, with a single, non-contact integrated circuit (IC) card.
> 
> For the Tokyo 2020 Games, the plan is to have one ticket capable of giving free access to public transport in Tokyo
> as well as serving as a ticket to the Games competition, through integration of the IC card system and the event
> tickets, and using a magnetic card system, for example. This integrated IC card ticket will provide an extremely
> efficient and convenient method of travelling around all areas in Tokyo where competition venues are located.


The “free” public transport in particular seems interesting, as that represents a huge potential loss in revenue, although I imagine that some sort of arrangement may be made for TMG to refund the rail operators. They could also try and make it some sort of pass where you pay extra (beyond the price of getting into the venue) to get a discounted train fare to the venue.


----------



## quashlo

*Fukuoka City to contract out management of nine more subway stations
福岡市、地下鉄空港線９駅を民間委託へ　コスト削減*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO59475130Z00C13A9LX0000/

The mayor of Fukuoka City announced a plan to privatize operations of nine additional subway stations on the Fukuoka City Subway Airport Line starting next fiscal year as a means of cutting personnel-related costs and improving operating efficiencies for the city’s subway operations, which have yet to completely pay off debt amassed during construction.

Ōhori Kōen (大濠公園) and Akasaka (赤坂) Stations will be first in FY2014, followed by Tōjinmachi (唐人町) Station in FY2015. Contracting out all nine stations would eliminate about 60 personnel and save about ¥180 million in annual personnel-related costs. Meinohama (姪浜), Tenjin (天神), and Hakata (博多) Stations will continue to be directly operated by the city. Nakasu–Kawabata (中洲川端) Station has already been privatized.

At FY2012 close in March 2013, the city’s subway operations still had a cumulative loss of approx. ¥140 billion and approx. ¥300 billion in debt. Currently, all 23 stations on the Nanakuma Line and Hakozaki Line have already been contracted out to a Kyūshū Railway Company (JR Kyūshū) subsidiary. This latest news means that over 95% of operations at the 35 stations on the subway network will be privatized. The mayor hopes to privatize operations of all stations on the subway to reduce costs, although current funding programs at the national level needed to build the Nanakuma Line extension to Hakata require that the city maintain responsibility for operating at least some of the stations.


----------



## quashlo

*JR Kyūshū begins testing battery-powered trains on unelectrified lines
非電化区間に蓄電池電車、ＪＲ九州が走行試験*
http://kyushu.yomiuri.co.jp/news/national/20130911-OYS1T00299.htm?cx_thumbnail=11&from=yolsp

On 2013.09.10, JR Kyūshū began invited the press to see tests of a new experimental battery-powered train equipped with rechargeable lithium-ion batteries. The train is expected to cut carbon dioxide emissions in half compared to the existing diesel railcars operating on its vast unelectrified network (40% of its entire network), and the railway is hoping to finalize the technology for actual use in revenue service by FY2015.

The two-car experimental trainset, a modified 817 series nicknamed the DENCHA (Duel Energy CHArge train), has been performing running tests since May, and features two batteries fitted to the underside of the cars. While stopped, the train draws power from the catenary system to recharge the batteries. The train can run for a maximum of 30 km on unelectrified track using the power stored in the batteries. The test on 2013.09.10 lasted about 40 minutes and was conducted on the Jōno (城野) – Ishiharamachi (石原町) section of the Hita–Hikosan Line.










===

NHK Kita-Kyūshū video report. The train will undergo testing on the Hita–Hikosan Line and Chikuhō Line until March of next year, and the railway hopes to eventually introduce the technology onto the Wakamatsu Line first in FY2017. About half of the railway’s fleet for unelectrified lines will need to be replaced soon.


----------



## quashlo

*Niiza City eyes 2020 Olympics as catalyst for Toei Ōedo Line extension
地下鉄１２号・都営大江戸線:延伸、五輪特需に期待　射撃会場予定地、スムーズに移動*
http://mainichi.jp/area/saitama/news/20130911ddlk11040202000c.html

A lobby group formed by Niiza City to push for the extension of Tōkyō Subway Line 12 (Toei Ōedo Line) into Saitama Prefecture is hoping that the selection of Tōkyō as the host city for the 2020 Summer Olympics will prove to be the catalyst needed to get the project moving. The Asaka Shooting Range (朝霞訓練場) inside Japan Self Defense Forces (JSDF) Camp Asaka (朝霞駐屯地) will serve as the venue for riflery events for the Games.

The plan calls for a new station in the center of Niiza City (Niiza Chūō Station新座中央駅), providing a travel time of about 35 minutes to Shinjuku. The area around the new station would be redeveloped under a land readjustment project (土地区画整理事業) and feature large gardens, residential neighborhoods, medical facilities, an evacuation area / park, and a multi-purpose community facility. A “smart interchange” would also be constructed on the nearby Kan’etsu Expressway (関越自動車道), encouraging development of a regional transportation network of park-and-rides, where drivers can park their vehicle and take the subway into central Tōkyō.

The city estimates that it would be responsible for ¥5.8 billion of the ¥35 billion needed to extend the line to Niiza Chūō Station, and is already eagerly eyeing the project, establishing a special fund for construction of the project last fiscal year, growing by ¥300 million each year. In 2000, the MLIT’s Transport Policy Council (交通政策審議会) recommended breaking ground on an extension of the Ōedo Line from its current terminus at Hikarigaoka to Ōizumi Gakuenchō Station (大泉学園町駅) in Nerima Ward, but its uncertain how the additional 2.7 km extension into Niiza City will be categorized in the next Transport Policy Council to be issued two years from now in 2015.










===

Probably not going to happen in time. I imagine they will probably just do some shuttle buses from Wakō-shi Station, although it’s not even that much of a walk.


----------



## pudgym29

*Subway extensions*



quashlo said:


> [edit] Probably not going to happen in time. I imagine they will probably just do some shuttle buses from Wakō-shi Station, although it’s not even that much of a walk.


   Might Saitama Prefecture put in for an automated guideway transit system from Wakō-shi on the Fukutoshin | Yurakucho lines to the riflery venue? :hmm: 
In 1964, the Hibiya Line opened in time for the Olympics®, but the Toei Asakusa Line did not. :wink2:


----------



## quashlo

Well, I think there would have to be a demonstrable usefulness outside of just the Games... While the site is huge (it's basically a military training ground), that development potential can only be tapped if they close the facility, which I don't think is on the table.

Even then, it would be best to try and connect it to major destinations, instead of just having it serve as a feeder system to Wakō-shi Station for a single planned development. Japan's already tried stuff like that (Yūkarigaoka Line, Peachliner, etc.) and it's never really had much success.


----------



## Svartmetall

quashlo said:


> Well, I think there would have to be a demonstrable usefulness outside of just the Games... While the site is huge (it's basically a military training ground), that development potential can only be tapped if they close the facility, which I don't think is on the table.
> 
> Even then, it would be best to try and connect it to major destinations, instead of just having it serve as a feeder system to Wakō-shi Station for a single planned development. Japan's already tried stuff like that (Yūkarigaoka Line, Peachliner, etc.) and it's never really had much success.


It's strange that things like the Peachliner et al have not had the success that the Singaporean LRT systems have (minus the breakdowns and tantrums of the system in initial stages). They have had relative amounts of success with extensions under construction. Is it due to the differences in density where these systems operate do you think?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
You probably have to look at density and settlement patterns. A system serving a low density suburban development with high automobile ownership is not going to be very successful (I suspect the Aichi Pref. case is this one)- housewives will likely have high mpg/low tax minicars as their primary form of transport, while high schoolers will just ride their bicycles to the nearest railway station and avoid the expense of an additional season pass/supplement. A peaky bus service will likely be a better solution- during off peak buses can be diverted to other (trunk) routes. If you find yourself in the middle of the half hourly or hourly interval mid-day bus service, there is always a taxi that can take you to the railhead if you're in a hurry.


----------



## quashlo

Yes, I imagine density is the biggest factor... Japan typically doesn’t build PDs to the types of densities you see in Hong Kong or Singapore, as there’s just not that much need / demand for suburban highrise housing. In Japan, the only three systems comparable to Singapore’s LRT lines (Bukit Panjang, Senkang, and Punggol)—i.e., feeder systems for new towns—are the Yūkarigaoka Line, the (abandoned) Peachliner, and the Sky Rail Midorizaka Line, but if you look at the density, none of them come close to the density you see in the Singaporean new towns. Like *k.k.jetcar* said, they are primarily SFH, detached homes, even if the homes are smaller and more densely-arranged than modern suburbs in the U.S. or other countries.

Even in reasonably dense new towns or similar PDs in Japan (e.g., Hikarigaoka, Matsubara, Takashimadaira), the high density isn’t sustained outside of the parcels that they were able (or willing) to purchase and develop / redevelop, and what they were able to build on isn’t large enough to justify a dedicated grade-separated transit system… Outside of the development area, you just revert back to the historic development pattern of SFH. As a result, most people just walk, bike, or take the bus to the main rail station. In contrast, we can probably say that the situation has always been (and still is) much more controlled in HK or Singapore, where there’s virtually no concept of modern SFH / detached homes—everything is mid- or high-rises, and there isn’t necessarily a noticeable drop in density the further you get from the station.

I think the bikes thing is big as well, as neither HK nor Singapore has really adopted bikes as a viable means of travel... Instead, it’s “cycling”—a hobby for Spandex lovers or a novelty that you do for recreation or exercise, not an accepted way to get to and from work, school, or daily chores. I think this mostly just has to do with roadway planning and accommodation for bikes. In Japan, you can bike on the sidewalk and the roads are comparatively narrow, with less traffic and slower speeds... Overall, very conducive to biking, so why wait for a bus that comes every 10 minutes during the peak at best, when you can easily bike to the station in faster time and save on the fare? The roads in HK and Singapore aren't really designed for bikes, so naturally most people will gravitate to the bus / LRT.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Yeah, that was my feeling too, hence my question, but it's good to have it confirmed. Thank you for the detailed analysis. You're dead right about bikes, though. I rarely saw any cyclists in HK and didn't see any in Singapore (though I hear recreational cycling is quite popular). Personally I think the bike is an excellent form of transport - Stockholm is a pleasure to cycle in during Spring/Summer/parts of Autumn too, and it really saves money on transport!

It's a shame the peachliner stopped running. I followed the entire route across the area, and it looked to connect things quite nicely - especially given there was a larger shopping centre at one station.


----------



## Blackraven

Interesting analysis quashlo. 

Slightly off-topic:



quashlo said:


> Instead, it’s “cycling”—a hobby for Spandex lovers or a novelty that you do for recreation or exercise


Hehe

Still, cycling is actually gaining popularity in Japan as well.










For instance, Subaru/FHI sponsors Japan Cycling Tour every year......and Japan Coast2Coast held its first annual Tohoku Cycling Festival.

It's all good imho


----------



## Alargule

Staying OT: yes, bikes are a great way of getting around town. The actual problem is: how am I ever going to find my bike again???









_a common Amsterdam scene_


----------



## quashlo

Well, there are quite a number of reasons that the Peachliner was eventually axed... Japanese Wiki has a good breakdown:
http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/ピーチライナー

Basically:


The Peachliner was intended as a feeder for the Meitetsu Komaki Line, but the problem was that the Komaki Line terminal was Kami-Iida Station, just outside of the Meijō Line loop. People wanting to get to the subway therefore had to walk or take a bus for 1 km to get to Heian-dōri Station. This problem was eventually resolved when the Kami-Iida Line opened to allow Komaki Line trains to get to Heian-dōri Station, but this only happened in 2003.
Ridership projections did not sufficiently consider competing train services (JR Chūō Line). A fair number of new town residents actually preferred taking a bus to Kasugai Station and transferring there to JR (I imagine this is cost-related, as bus + JR may have been cheaper and more convenient to get to Nagoya Station, for example).
Overly optimistic population and ridership projections for the new town. Planned population was 50,000, but it was actually only 27,000 (as of 2005). At 50,000 residents, they estimated a daily ridership of about 30,000 (basically about 30% of residents), but a FY2005 survey revealed that it was really only about 6%.
Many of the new town residents are actually commuting to other destinations in Komaki City, which has a lot of factories and distribution facilities, not to central Nagoya.
Competing express bus service to Sakae and Nagoya Stations via the Chūō Expressway.
Lack of destinations along the line, aside from the shopping center at the outer terminus (Apita Momohanadai). It’s simply much more convenient to drive to areas along the line. Additionally, the line didn’t go anywhere except the new town, so there was very little opportunity to capture passengers who weren’t residents of the new town.
There was actually a plan to extend the line to JR Kōzōji Station on the Chūō Line, which would have made it a bit more useful.


----------



## quashlo

*Washington Metro signs optional contract with Kawasaki for 220 more cars*
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...ececd6-1bda-11e3-8685-5021e0c41964_story.html



> More than half of Metro’s rail cars will be replaced within the next five years under a $1.5 billion deal with the Japan-based Kawasaki company.
> 
> Richard Sarles, Metro’s general manager, told the agency’s board of directors Thursday that the rail system is exercising the option in its 2010 contract with Kawasaki to buy an additional 220 rail cars by the end of 2016. Metro has already bought 528 rail cars from the company.
> 
> The cars are part of Kawasaki’s new 7000 series, Sarles said. He said they are safer and have better doors, digital signage, cameras and automated station announcements.
> 
> With the additional cars, most of Metro’s fleet of about 1,200 rail cars will be from the 7000 series. The purchase will also help make it possible to run more eight-car trains. The first batch of new 7000 rail cars is expected to start carrying passengers in mid-2014.
> 
> …


----------



## quashlo

*nimoca selected to operate Kumamoto IC card system
熊本市電ＩＣ乗車券、運用事業者はニモカに*
http://kumanichi.com/news/local/main/20130913006.shtml

On 2013.09.13, the Kumamoto City Transportation Bureau (熊本市交通局) selected nimoca, operator of the IC card system for Nishi-Nippon Railroad (Nishitetsu), to operate the proposed IC card system to be introduced onto the city’s tram network.

The Bureau put the contract out to bid, requesting that respondents have experience issuing one of the 10 IC card systems participating in the nationwide interoperability program. nimoca submitted the only bid in the first round, and while the Bureau re-issued the RFP in the hopes of attracting competitors, no additional bids were submitted. The Bureau will now discuss the details of the system with nimoca, including settlement of fare payments, e-money functionality for use in convenience stores and retail facilities, and interoperability with the local-only IC card system planned to be introduced onto five bus operators in Kumamoto Prefecture.

The Bureau is still aiming to launch the system before fiscal year close, with other card functions such as commuter passes launching by the end of next fiscal year. nimoca currently ha about 2.03 million cards in circulation as of the end of August, and is primarily used in the Fukuoka area, with a variant (Mejiron nimoca) covering the Ōita area. The tram IC card system will be compatible with the nationwide network, improving convenience for tourists and business visitors to Kumamoto.

===

I’m curious if they will try and brand this as a version of nimoca like they did in Ōita. Maybe something like “Kumamon nimoca” (くまモンnimoca). 

I always have this image of Nishitetsu as mostly Fukuoka-focused, but it’s good to see them branch out into other parts of Kyūshū, as they are basically the only major private railway in Kyūshū. They’re also branching out into condo real estate in the Greater Tōkyō area, participating in a JV for a project in Urawa Ward, Saitama City and establishing a Tōkyō office for condo developments in July. Their condo business is still small, as they’ve only been doing about 400 to 450 units a year recently, but they hope to increase that in the mid-term timeframe, focusing on the Tōkyō area.
http://www.jutaku-s.com/news/id/0000019030

The nimoca ferret doing janitorial duties at Nishitetsu Fukuoka (Tenjin) Station:


----------



## quashlo

*70% of foreign airlines not satisfied with airport access for Fukuoka Airport international flights
福岡空港国際線の交通アクセス　海外航空会社の７割「不満」*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO59593710R10C13A9LX0000/

A survey by the Kyūshū Transport Bureau indicates that 70% of foreign airlines serving Fukuoka Airport are unsatisfied with landside transit connections between the airport’s International Terminal and central Fukuoka City. After the Bureau surveyed 18 of the 20 foreign airlines flying out of the airport and asked them to rate their satisfaction with landside access, two said they were “very dissatisfied” (大変不満), eleven said they were “somewhat dissatisfied” (やや不満), and five said they were satisfied (満足).

While the International Terminal has fixed-route bus service connecting to JR Hakata Station and the Tenjin area, the Bureau believes that access is still somewhat inconvenient when compared to the airport’s Domestic Terminal, which is served by the Fukuoka City Subway. In fact, the Bureau says that some travel agencies are encouraging customers to avoid the bus service due to poor on-time performance.

In terms of potential improvements, the airlines suggested increased frequency of bus service and establishment of a highway express coach network connecting the terminal with major tourist destinations, such as Yufuin in Ōita.


----------



## quashlo

*Meitetsu, Kintetsu to jointly redevelop Nagoya terminals
名鉄・近鉄、名駅を一体化*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/chubu/news/20130913-OYT8T00049.htm?from=localtop

Major private railways Nagoya Railroad (Meitetsu) and Kinki Nippon Railway (Kintetsu) have agreed to begin discussing a potential joint redevelopment of their train terminals at Nagoya Station. The two will construct a joint terminal designed to facilitate transfers with the Chūō Shinkansen maglev scheduled to open in 2027 between Tōkyō (Shinagawa) and Nagoya.

Meitetsu first proposed a joint redevelopment of the two terminals, and the two railways have been negotiating since last spring. Meitetsu hopes to finalize a redevelopment plan as early as FY2014. The current proposal from Meitetsu calls for demolishing the current station tenant buildings housing the Meitetsu Department Store and Kintetsu Pass’e (近鉄パッセ), both of which are beginning to show their age and in need of replacement. The two railways would share platforms at a new underground terminal, and a new bus terminal would be constructed. There is also a proposal to completely redevelop land owned by both railways in the vicinity as part of constructing the new terminal.



















===

This will be very interesting once complete... This may be the first such agreement between major private railways in Japan. I’m curious whether they will actually share everything (tracks, platforms, faregates, etc.), although I think that’s probably unlikely.

Late night departures on Track 4 at Meitetsu Nagoya Station:


----------



## quashlo

There was a repeat of the incident at Minami-Urawa a while ago, this time involving a guy at Meitetsu Nagoya Station who fell off the platform and got stuck in between the train and platform edge during the evening of 2013.09.10. 

Animation from our friends at TomoNews. They even recreated the incident at Minami-Urawa. :lol:


----------



## quashlo

*Noda Village to build new station on Sanriku Railway
野田村、三鉄の新駅設置へ　野田玉川から陸中野田間*
http://www.iwate-np.co.jp/cgi-bin/topnews.cgi?20130912_1

Noda Village has finalized plans to construct a new station between Noda Tamagawa (野田玉川) and Rikuchū Noda (陸中野田) on the 71 km Sanriku Railway Kita-Rias Line (Miyako – Kuji). The two stations are separated by 4.0 km, and the new station would be located in the Maita (米田) area of the village. The station will be designed to serve a public housing area relocated onto higher ground as a result of the Great East Japan Earthquake, and it’s hoped that a nearby coastal park will also attract tourists to the railway.

At a regular village council session on 2013.09.11, the village submitted a revised budget proposal that earmarks ¥18.71 million for the project, which will also take advantage of special funding setup by Iwate Prefecture to help revitalize the Sanriku Railway. Work this fiscal year will focus on determining the details of the project, including the specific station site and the design of the station building and platforms.

Before the earthquake, the Maita area originally hosted a temporary station for the Noda Sand Festival (のだ砂まつり), and residents had been requesting establishing a permanent station on the railway for some time.


----------



## quashlo

*Groundbreaking for relocation of JR Naebo Station
ＪＲ北海道、苗穂駅移転に着手　橋上型、１８年度に完成*
http://www.hokkaido-np.co.jp/news/economic/491181.html

At a 2013.09.11 press conference, JR Hokkaidō announced that it had broken ground on the upgrades to JR Naebo Station (Chūō Ward, Sapporo City), which include relocation of the station about 300 m to the west and construction of new station plazas, a new north-south public passage, and a new access road to the station’s North Exit from the Ario Sapporo retail facility. The ¥5.3 billion upgrades are part of urban planning projects for the Naebo Station area, scheduled for completion in FY2018.

Sapporo City and the national government will fund ¥4.6 billion of the total project costs, with Sapporo City constructing the public passage, station plazas, and access road. The new station building will feature an elevated concourse and platform bridge. The platform layout will remain the same, but the platforms will be widened and designed for full accessibility with elevators and escalators.

The current station building at Naebo was completed in 1935, and only features a ticketing entrance at the south side. Vertical circulation is currently not barrier-free and provided only by stairs. The current station location is just south of a JR railyard and manufacturing plant.










===

In other JR Hokkaidō news, they also began accepting Kitaca for payment of food and drink service on their _Super Tokachi_, _Super Sōya_, _Okhotsk_, and _Super Hokuto_ limited express services. Was a bit surprised they didn’t already allow this, but good news nonetheless, and with the nationwide IC card interoperability, you can also Suica, ICOCA, etc. when you pay the purser.
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/09/13/005/


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to install new wind fences*

Official press release:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2013/20130908.pdf

As part of its efforts to combat service disruptions due to wind, JR East has been installing wind fences and new wind alert systems over the past few years. The next series of improvements involves installation of additional wind fences on the following lines:

Keiyō Line
Shin-Narashino – Kaihin Makuhari: Hamada River Bridge (浜田川橋梁)
Completion: FY2013

Sōbu Main Line
Hirai – Shin-Koiwa: Arakawa Naka River Bridge (荒川中川橋りょう)
Completion: FY2014

Sōbu Main Line
Koiwa – Ichikawa: Edo River Bridge (江戸川橋梁)
Completion: FY2014

Jōban Line
Kanamachi – Matsudo: Edo River Bridge (江戸川橋梁)
Completion: FY2015

===

Wind is always a problem for the JR lines in the eastern parts of the metropolis.
Service disruptions on the Musashino Line and Keiyō Line due to strong winds on the Keiyō Line (2013.03.01). A substantial number of Keiyō Line services were canceled, Musashino Line through-services were terminated at Nishi-Funabashi, and _Musashino rapid_ (武蔵野快速) services were converted to all-stop services.


----------



## quashlo

*Shared faregate use at Roppongi Station to begin on 2013.09.27
六本木駅:都営利用者、東京メトロ日比谷線ホーム改札通過可能に　ヒルズへもアクセス容易*
http://mainichi.jp/feature/news/20130913mog00m040019000c.html

Official press release:
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2013/pdf/metroNews20130912_ropponngithrough.pdf.pdf

Starting 2013.09.27, passengers using the Toei Ōedo Line will be able to pass through the Tōkyō Metro Hibiya Line platforms, making it possible to access Roppongi Hills via underground passage. Ōedo Line passengers can show their ticket or commuter pass at the Hibiya Line faregates and receive a pass to allow them to transit through the Hibiya Line platforms. The pass is then inserted into the faregates as any other ticket. 

The service will be restricted to 10:00 am to 4:00 pm on weekdays and 10:00 am to 10:00 pm on weekends and holidays in order to avoid platform congestion. This is the third such interchange station where the service is offered, after Kasuga / Kōrakuen and Ichigaya. A similar service will debut at Monzen–Nakachō by fiscal year close.

===

I’m surprised they went with the low-tech solution…
I would imagine it should be possible to program the AFC system to not deduct the fare if the origin station and destination station are identical and the difference between entry and exit time is, for example, less than five minutes.


----------



## quashlo

*Chūō Ward plans Tōkyō’s first BRT line for Olympics
晴海新交通　五輪で追い風　バス専用レーンで渋滞知らず*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/national/news/CK2013091302000229.html

Tōkyō’s Chūō Ward is planning the prefecture’s first bus rapid transit (BRT) line for the Harumi area, which will serve as the home for as many as 17,000 athletes and coaches as the Olympic Village for the 2020 Summer Olympics. The district will be converted to private-sector condominiums and apartments after the Games, which will result in a population boom in the area.

In particular, the Ward envisions operating articulated buses on exclusive bus lanes between Yūrakuchō and Harumi Triton Square, allowing the buses to avoid traffic congestion and maintain on-time performance while not requiring the large amount of capital investment needed for a rail extension. The Ward is currently studying the idea in concert with the national government, the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government, and academic experts. The service would begin in April 2016 and take advantage of funding at the national level for signal priority systems and bus stops. The service would be operated by the private sector. The likeliest route would stretch 4.2 km along Miyuki-dōri (みゆき通り) and the under-construction Loop Road #2 (環状２号), taking 12 minutes end-to-end. Assuming a flat fare of ¥200 and 290 trips each way, the service is estimated to turn a ¥127 million surplus.

Population in the Harumi area has grown by 2,000 in 10 years as a result of construction of new residential towers. After the Games, the population will increase another 10,000, likely oversaturating the existing Toei Bus services. As a result, the Ward believes that a solution such as BRT is needed in the future regardless of the games—instead the Games is only serving as the catalyst to accelerate the project. However, securing and enforcing an exclusive bus lane will require discussions with the Metropolitan Police Department and the TMG, and determining exactly how to fund the initial ¥1.8 billion investment is still up in the air.

The Olympic Village is planned for 14 ha of TMG-owned land in the Harumi area, with construction of the residential portions to be bid out to private-sector firms. During the Games, the Olympic Committee would lease the buildings from the private-sector firms, providing housing for as many as 17,000 athletes and staff. After the Games, the housing would be renovated by the private sector and sold as condos or leased as apartments to recoup the construction cost.










===

If you remember, this is very similar to the route that they were analyzing a light rail line for a few years back, but it looks like they are moving towards a lower-cost solution in the BRT. I’m quite surprised they are not looking at a Yurikamome extension, as I imagine an extension to Harumi would at least connect the residents to Toyosu, where they could transfer to the Yūrakuchō Line to get to Ginza / Yūrakuchō / Marunouchi. Slightly further to Kachidoki would then add another heavy-rail connection, to the Toei Ōedo Line to get to Shinjuku.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> This will be very interesting once complete... This may be the first such agreement between major private railways in Japan. I’m curious whether they will actually share everything (tracks, platforms, faregates, etc.), although I think that’s probably unlikely.


Yes, interesting. However, the operations are completely different between the two railways- first the difference in gauge, and Kintetsu is a terminal station, while Meitetsu runs a through operation. I have mixed feelings about this- the current stations have their own unique atmospheres- Kintetsu with its Kansai vibe (both in layout and the overheard conversations in Kansai dialect), while Meitetsu has its services (from 12 different directions!) converge at a station with only two tracks, an organized chaos. It's really two different cultures. Perhaps the aim really is to better utilize the above ground retail space than anything.


----------



## quashlo

*JICA to fund Mumbai Metro Line 3*
http://india.nydailynews.com/busine...-extends-rs4553-crore-loan-for-mumbai-metro-3



> Mumbai, Sep 17 — The stage is set for constructing the 33.5-km long, fully underground Mumbai Metro-3 line with Japanese finance - the first instalment which is to the tune of 71,000 million yen (Rs.4,553 crore), an official said here.
> 
> An agreement was signed between Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) and the Indian government in New Delhi, where JICA has pledged the first tranche of the 1.40 percent, 30-year loan for the mega-infrastructure project, according to an official of Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority (MMRDA).
> 
> The Mumbai Metro-3, one of the biggest in the entire planned network, will be the city's first fully underground stretch - from south Mumbai's tip Colaba to Bandra to Santacruz Airport to SEEPZ in Andheri east.
> 
> The JICA agreement follows a commitment by Japan vide Organisation for Economic Co-Operation and Development for the first loan instalment signed March 25 this year.
> 
> The Japanese loan - which would comprise 57.2 percent of the total estimated project cost of Rs.23,136 crore - would be spent on constructing the line, along with tunnels running below the sea creeks, railway stations and allied facilities, rolling stock, system component and consulting services.
> 
> …


----------



## quashlo

There’s a TV Tōkyō video report on Kawasaki’s recent contract win for LIRR and MNRR. Apparently, this is KHI's largest overseas railcar order ever.
http://www.tv-tokyo.co.jp/mv/wbs/newsl/post_50062


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsubishi Electric provides new full-color LED passenger information scrolls for Tama Monorail
三菱電機、フルカラーLED車内案内表示器が多摩都市モノレールで実用化*
http://response.jp/article/2013/09/17/206552.html

Mitsubishi Electric has won a contract to provide the Tama Monorail with full-color LED scroll displays for passenger information, and a train set featuring the upgraded units began operating in revenue service in August.

The new displays are designed around color-based universal design concepts and feature a 24 × 160 dot matrix capable of reproducing colors from a 687-color palette. By controlling the brightness variation, the unit is able to produce uniform color swatches.


----------



## quashlo

Unit 10-490F, the first of the 10-300 series for the Toei Shinjuku Line, entered revenue service on 2013.09.15. This is a 10-car unit, so it’s primarily being used on the through-services with the Keiō Line.

First day of service. Personally, I prefer the Tōkyū 5000-styled front of the other 10-300 series trains.






Running sound and LCD, from Ōjima to Ichinoe:


----------



## quashlo

*Okayama Prefecture panel recommends downsizing Kurashiki Station grade-separation
倉敷駅周辺高架「縮小検討を」*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/okayama/news/20130911-OYT8T01243.htm

A panel of experts tasked with evaluating the need for projects and programs being carried out by Okayama Prefecture has submitted its report regarding the proposed grade-separation (elevation) of the tracks surrounding JR Kurashiki Station, recommending a downsizing of the project scope.


----------



## quashlo

*Nagoya considers light rail
ＬＲＴ導入検討 名古屋市まちづくりプラン素案*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/aichi/news/20130917-OYT8T01457.htm

On 2013.09.17, Nagoya City published a draft of a new transport implantation plan (なごや交通まちづくりプラン) that includes several keystone elements, including introduction of light rail transit, in an effort to transform automobile-focused roads into activity zones and open spaces. The city will canvass public opinion on the plan before finalizing the document next fiscal year.

The plan is intended as an implementation of the city’s latest strategic transport plan (FY2011 – FY2020) (なごや新交通戦略推進プラン), and covers both motorized and non-motorized transport. The plan calls for considering the introduction of light rail or bus rapid transit in the central city, such as between Nagoya Station and the Sakae district.

===

Nagoya’s municipal trams pre-abandonment, about 40 years ago:






There are still trams in the Nagoya area, though, including the Toyohashi Railroad.

At Toyohashi Station (2012.08.29):






Near Azumada:


----------



## quashlo

*Meitetsu Seto Line elevation to kick into gear soon
名古屋市:名鉄瀬戸線小幡駅−大森・金城学院前駅、高架化工事に着手　交通渋滞緩和で−−今年度中*
http://mainichi.jp/area/aichi/news/20130918ddlk23010273000c.html

On 2013.09.17, Nagoya City revealed that it expects that major work on the grade-separation (elevation) of 1.9 km of the Meitetsu Seto Line between Obata (小幡) and Ōmori – Kinjō Gakuin-mae (大森・金城学院前) Stations in Moriyama Ward will began sometime this fiscal year. The project will relieve traffic congestion at grade crossings with National Route 302 and other roads, eliminating a total of 9 grade crossings and elevating the intermediate station at Kitayama (喜多山).

According to the city, the ¥24.9 billion project is being executed in coordination with both the national government and Meitetsu. With completion of 97% of the necessary land acquisition as of the end of March of this year, the city says it will now break ground on the temporary tracks needed to elevate the line before fiscal year close. The target completion date is FY2019.

===

Cab view on a Seto Line 6750 series semi-express from Ōzone to Ōmori – Kinjō Gakuin-mae:


----------



## quashlo

JR East invited reporters to tour the completed Gran Roof at the Yaesu Exit of Tōkyō Station on 2013.09.18. It will open to the public on 2013.09.20.

ANN news report:






The _Nikkei Shimbun_ has a far better video here:
http://www.nikkei.com/video/?bclid=67421386001&bctid=603485909002&scrl=1


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ I really like the new green wall on the staircase there. I've been following video diaries of a foreigner living in Tokyo - he's taken videos throughout the construction period.


----------



## starrwulfe

Well, I guess I'll head down there tomorrow during lunch and check it out. I've been checking the progress out casually from the skyscraper 2 blocks away in Yurakucho from afar mostly... 

Sent from my SC-04E using Tapatalk 4


----------



## quashlo

I rarely post any English language content, so here's some recent clips:

A short AFP video report on Tōkyō's rail network.






Australian bloke on the Yamanote Line:


----------



## quashlo

*Service restored on all of Kyōto Municipal Subway Tōzai Line
市営地下鉄東西線、全線で運転再開　京阪京津線は復旧めど立たず 印刷用画面を開く*
http://kyoto-np.co.jp/politics/article/20130919000189

On the evening of 2013.09.19, the Kyōto City Transportation Bureau resumed service on the Tōzai Line between Karasuma–Oike and Ono after a four-day hiatus as a result of damage from Typhoon #18. Uzumasa Tenjingawa Station (Ukyō Ward) and Rokujizō Station (Uji City) also reopened the same evening starting with the 21:30 departures.

In the early morning of 2013.09.16, Misasagi Station on the Tōzai Line was completely flooded as a result of heavy rains from Typhoon #18. As a result, the subway cancelled some trains and turned back others, with substitute bus service provided on the disrupted segment. The damaged sections and stations were supposed to open on the morning of 2013.09.19, but the reopening was delayed when the efficiency of the water pumps slowed as a result of all the dirty water. 

The rainwater, 15,600 tons in total, originally entered the station via the portals connecting the line with the Keihan Keishin Line, reaching close to the station’s platforms. The water disrupted the pump station controls, located between Misasagi and Yamashina Stations, and after the alarms alerted staff to the problem around on 2013.09.16, they discovered the station has been flooded. The entire B3F (platform level) of the station was inundated. Eventually, they borrowed 26 pumps from the fire department and local corporations but the work took longer than expected given the depth of the station. They are now looking at whether or not they can increase the height of the pump station control panels.

There is still no word on when service will be restored on the Keihan Keishin Line after the typhoon caused landslides on some segments of the line.

===

Service disruptions on the Tōzai Line and substitute bus service:






Damage to the Keishin Line looks fairly extensive. 






A day later, same location:






About 200 m down:


----------



## quashlo

The Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau is running a special train on the Midōsuji Line to celebrate 110 years of publicly-operated transport in the city. The train has been dressed in a special series of temporary wraps representing historic liveries on the subway.

Pretty colorful:


----------



## quashlo

*Schedule improvements for Ginza Line, Marunouchi Line, Tōzai Line
丸ノ内線・東西線、終電延長　東京メトロ、平日の一部区間で*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO59924100Z10C13A9L92000/

Official press release:
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2013/pdf/metroNews20130919_d095.pdf

As part of recent proposals to improve late-night transfers between Tōkyō Metro services and connecting JR and private railway trains, Tōkyō Metro will implement late-night schedule improvements on weekdays to the Ginza Line, Marunouchi Line, and Tōzai Line.

In particular, Tōkyō Metro will add 6 trains to the Ginza Line during the 20:00 through 22:00 hours, including 2 Shibuya-bound departures from Asakusa, one Shibuya-bound departure from Ueno, and 3 Asakusa-bound departures from Shibuya. These additional services will provide better connectivity at Akasaka Mitsuke Station with the Marunouchi Line, which will also see three additional roundtrips between Ikebukuro and Ogikubo during the 21:00 through 23:00 hours and see two late-night trains extended to improve convenience on the Shinjuku – Ogikubo section and enhance connectivity wit hteh JR Chūō Line. Specifically, the 23:46 departure from Ikebukuro, terminating at Nakano Sakaue (24:26 arr), will be extended to Ogikubo (24:36 arr), while the 23:55 departure from Ikebukuro, terminating at Shinjuku (24:30 arr), will be extended to Nakano Sakaue (24:34 arr).

For the Tōzai Line, Tōkyō Metro will add two roundtrips between Nakano and Nishi-Funabashi during the 22:00 and 23:00 hours and extend the 24:01 departure from Nakano terminating at Tōyōchō (24:29 arr) to Myōden (24:47 arr). The railway will also add one additional local from Nakano to Nishi-Funabashi (24:47 arr) in FY2014, allowing passengers to connect with the 24:54 JR Sōbu Line departure from Nishi-Funabashi. They will similarly extend the 23:51 departure from Nakano on weekends and holidays terminating at Tōyōchō (24:19 arr) to Myōden.

The railway will also implement some schedule improvements during the mornings. Specifically, four Ginza Line Ueno-bound departures from Shibuya during the 8:00 and 9:00 hours on weekday mornings will be extended to Asakusa, while 6 Shibuya-bound departures from Ueno will be extended to start at Asakusa instead. Similarly, one Marunouchi Line Ikebukuro departure for Shinjuku (8:20 arr) will be extended to Ogikubo, and one Shinjuku departure (8:26 dep) for Ikebukuro will be extended to begin at Ogikubo. For the Tōzai Line, two Tōyōchō departures during the 6:00 hour (one for Mitaka, one for Nakano), will be extended to start at Nishi-Funabashi instead. On weekends and holidays, the railway will also add three roundtrips to the Ginza Line during the 8:00 hour between Asakusa and Shibuya and five roundtrips to the Marunouchi Line during the 8:00 and 9:00 hours (3 between Ikebukuro and Nakano Fujimichō and 2 between Ikebukuro and Shinjuku), improving headways on both lines from 5 minutes to 4 minutes.


----------



## quashlo

There was a strange accident on the Chūō Main Line at Sagamiko Station in Sagamihara City, perhaps the first-ever derailment of an E233 series in revenue service. The end car of a 10-car Chūō Line rapid for Ōtsuki (departing from Tōkyō) derailed at around 10:20 am on 2013.09.17 when arriving at the station. An alarm went off and alerted the operator, who then initiated an emergency stop. Due to the slow speed, there were no injuries to any of the 100 passengers on board. The police reported that the cause was likely subsidence in the track bed, although other articles say there were pieces of concrete found near the site (?).

ANN news report:






FNN news report:


----------



## quashlo

NHK World video report on Tōkyō Metro’s consultancy services for Hanoi Metro:


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT proposes new funding scheme for urban rail projects
都心の鉄道不便解消/民間と新駅、国が半分補助/国交省*
http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=20274

As part of a policy to enhance the global competitiveness of Japan’s large cities, the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) is considering establishment of a new funding scheme to improve the convenience of “urban rail dead zones”, neighborhoods with poor rail access (300 m or more to the nearest station). Under the new scheme, the national government would fund half of the cost of new subway stations, public passages, or other infrastructure proposed as part of a private-sector land use development. The scheme would allow for assembling funds for new stations and other infrastructure with wide-ranging merits from the various private-sector entities who would enjoy the benefits. In particular, candidate projects would include Tōkyō’s Toranomon district and surrounding areas, where several large-scale redevelopment projects are current underway.

While there are currently funding schemes to allow the national government to provide financial assistance to rail projects being led by public entities, this would be the first such scheme targeting private-sector entities. But some areas targeted for strategic, focused redevelopment in an effort to increase Japans’ global competitiveness currently have poor railway access. The Toranomon-area redevelopment projects, in particular, are situated in between Toranomon and Kamiyachō Stations on the Hibiya Line.

A report published by the Urban Renaissance Agency (UR) in March indicates that completion of the various redevelopment projects in the Toranomon-area will substantially increase ridership at the two stations, resulting in bottlenecks due to passenger congestion. The report analyzed the potential benefits of various improvement scenarios, including construction of new station exits and ticketing halls at both stations; a new station; and a new underground passage linking the development areas with Toranomon Station. The estimated costs are approx. ¥2.2 billion, ¥12.0 billion, and ¥3.5 billion, respectively. Outside of the Shinbashi–Toranomon area, other “urban rail dead zones” include the Harumi, Roppongi, and Nishi-Azabu districts.

The funding scheme would not be limited to rail projects only, and would likely also be available for bus terminals and other improvements.

===

The redevelopment in question is Toranomon Hills (虎ノ門ヒルズ), which is soon to be Tōkyō’s tallest building (excluding the Sky Tree), opening in 2014. The location is a bit un-ideal, since it’s about 200-300 m from the closest station, Toranomon Station on the Ginza Line.

A new station on the Hibiya Line would probably be best in terms of passenger convenience, although the spacing would end up being pretty small… Kamiyachō and Kasumigaseki (not Toranomon, as mentioned in the article) are 1.3 km apart. I suspect they would want to put it underneath the Toranomon 3-chōme (虎ノ門3丁目) intersection, maybe call it “Atago” (愛宕). I’m not sure if this is realistic, although it’s not necessarily out of the question given that Toranomon Hills is basically the land-development part of a major road project, Loop Road #2 (環状二号線) that would connect Shinbashi / Shiodome with Toranomon. In fact, the road will pass directly underneath the building—you can see the ROW for the new road quite clearly in aerials (http://goo.gl/maps/KPu7b)... They had to purchase all that land to build it. So, a new station isn’t so unrealistic, but I’m not aware of any plans at Mori Building regarding specific improvements to rail access related to the project.

One other potential idea is somehow building a station here on the Asakusa Line bypass / “Central Tōkyō Link”… That line would potentially pass by this area between Tōkyō and Sengakuji Stations.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Could this also be useful for Nagoya, which in contrast to Osaka and Tokyo seems to have a few more gaps in its network? I saw there were plans for BRT and other measures there, but I would be very interested in rail expansions in the area.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ Could this also be useful for Nagoya, which in contrast to Osaka and Tokyo seems to have a few more gaps in its network? I saw there were plans for BRT and other measures there, but I would be very interested in rail expansions in the area.


There may be fewer ambitious plans for rail expansion in Nagoya, perhaps due to the stronger car culture there- Aichi prefecture, despite being the fourth largest prefecture in population, is first in car ownership. Apparently it is not unusual to see 3 or 4 car households there.


----------



## quashlo

Well, there's definitely a lot of proposed projects in Nagoya that haven't really gotten anywhere:










But what's left is mostly fairly large stuff (i.e., whole new lines or multi-station extensions). The new funding scheme is intended for private-sector projects, but it's more likely for the private sector to be leading smaller-scale, one-off projects like an infill station, new underground passages, etc. than projects on the scale of what's proposed in Nagoya.


----------



## starrwulfe

Tokyu Corp has installed these barrier fences on Track 1 (Yokohama-bound) side of Hiyoshi station. It's only at this section of the platform as well, so I'm not so sure what could be the safety reasoning behind this; doesn't seem close enough to the train to do any good... 

Anyone wanna elaborate on this one?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
Could it be a preliminary installation before committing to a full platform door setup? Or to alleviate a problem point at that particular location (choke point)? Tokyu has been using these fixed barriers (固定式ホーム柵) at certain stations as precursors to full installations of automatic platform barriers.

http://hot.tokyu.co.jp/archives/1584


----------



## quashlo

Yes, very curious indeed... However, I believe it's the full length of the platform, per the photo of the construction notice here. They probably just chose to start installation at those locations.
http://ameblo.jp/sasurai-museum/entry-11613163367.html

I suspect the generous clearance from platform edge is just to keep passengers away from the trains, since there are Tōyoko Line services (namely, 特急) that skip the station. Still doesn't answer why they went with a fenced design (?) and not an automated, open-and-close design like the adjacent inside tracks for the Meguro Line (Tracks 2 / 3). Even more odd considering that they're supposed to be installing automated designs at both Naka-Meguro and Gakugei Daigaku. It may have something to do with Sōtetsu‒Tōkyū Link, but I still can't make sense of it.

It may just be a cost thing... In terms of ROM costs, simple fencing is in the thousands of dollars, but automated doors are in the millions. Given that the station was rebuilt fairly recently with fairly wide platforms and that most trains stop at the station, Hiyoshi may just be low-priority for Tōkyū, which I imagine can only afford to do automated installations at maybe 2-3 stations a year.


----------



## Blackraven

>


^^
Those must just be props for display :banana::nuts::lol:


----------



## mkill

Considering that the Olympic venues are right on the waterfront, why don't they just set up a ferry taxi? It works for Venice. I'm also sure it will be quite popular with tourists. For them, a nice view (on the water) is more important than speed, like a subway tunnel (unlike commuters, who'll disagree)


----------



## Blackraven

mkill said:


> Considering that the Olympic venues are right on the waterfront, why don't they just set up a ferry taxi? It works for Venice. I'm also sure it will be quite popular with tourists. For them, a nice view (on the water) is more important than speed, like a subway tunnel (unlike commuters, who'll disagree)


Yup that is one consideration (such as the one that travels along the Sumida River)










There will obviously numerous transportation modes that will operate at the venue (ranging from trains, to dedicated buses to taxi cabs to boats and whatnot)


----------



## starrwulfe

quashlo said:


> Yes, very curious indeed... However, I believe it's the full length of the platform, per the photo of the construction notice here. They probably just chose to start installation at those locations.
> http://ameblo.jp/sasurai-museum/entry-11613163367.html


Looks like I jumped the gun a little bit-- Today when I arrived home from work, those gate things now span the total length of the platform. I suspect they'll be doing Track 4 (Shibuya-bound) soon. Also note that the fences are not installed at the south end of the platform which is made of wood and temporary steel girder for the eventual reconfigurations for the Sotetsu Link. Only 10-car trains use that part of the platform anyway. 

They will eventually need automatic gates here I'm sure; Hiyoshi can be a madhouse during the AM rush (believe me, I know ) but they probably won't deal with that until 2018 or so when the connection is made with Sotetsu here.


----------



## quashlo

Well, that's what's so strange about it... The construction notice only shows Platform 1. Now maybe the construction notice was only intended for Platform 1 and they intend to make a separate notice for Platform 4, but then why show March 2014 as the completion date. Fencing shouldn't take that long, and apparently thy've already erected almost everything, although perhaps they will carry out some other work simultaneously on the plarform extensions at the south end of the station.


----------



## quashlo

Some new CMs:

Keiō:






Fukuoka Film Commission, shot on the Nanakuma Line:






Keihan:


----------



## quashlo

*Japanese firms hesitant about prospects for Indian construction contracts despite ODA
インド都市鉄道計画続々だが…「ひも付き」禁止で日本企業及び腰*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/world/news/130926/asi13092616350000-n1.htm

Construction of subways and other urban railway systems is proceeding in India’s major cities, with systems already operating in three regions including the capital, New Delhi, in addition to another 13 cities where systems are under construction or in planning stages. While Japanese official development assistance (ODA) is funding a substantial portion of the subway construction and many other regions have requested funding assistance from Japan, several officials on the Japanese side have expressed opposition to continuing the program as a result of restrictions that make it difficult for Japanese firms to win any contracts.

About five hours by car from New Delhi in Jaipur—the capital of Rajasthan State, known as the “Pink City” the unique color of its buildings—the population has grown by 50% in just a little over 10 years to 3.5 million as rural workers come to the city in search of jobs. As the roads overflow with cars and motorbikes, the sound of hammers can be heard as construction continues on a new metro system. Two lines are planned for Jaipur, and the city is currently rushing to complete the daylight portions of the first line. While the first line can be built with financial assistance from the Asian Development Bank (ADB), there is no official word on how funding for the second line will be secured, and Jaipur Metro is hoping that the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) can provide support.

Currently, urban railway systems are operating in the Delhi National Capital Region (New Delhi and surrounds, opened 2002), Kolkata in eastern India (opened 1984), and Bengaluru in southern India (opened 2011). The systems in Delhi NCR and Kolkata also include sections of subway, while work on subways is proceeding in Bengaluru and Chennai. Japan is providing a total of about ¥1 trillion in funding for subway construction in these four regions through JICA, and recently signed an agreement to provide yen loans for new construction in Mumbai in western India. Plans are also underway in mid-sized cities such as Kochi and Hyderabad in southern India and Ahmedabad in western India, with hopes high that Japan will help on the funding side. 

The construction rush comes as urbanization is accelerating in India and cities face the effects of higher population densities and poorer air quality as a result of roadway congestion. In 2011, population in the Delhi NCR stood at 16.75 million, having doubled in 20 years, and the Indian government is recommending urban railway systems for cities with at least 2 million people.

In the Delhi NCR, work on Phase 3 of the subway is underway, with a target completion date in 2016. The expansion will bring the system to 296 km, about equivalent to Tōkyō Metro and Toei Subway combined, and Delhi Metro is hoping that JICA will also be on board to provide assistance in Phase 4 of the subway’s expansion. But because the Indian government does not allow funding from Japan to be tied to contracts for Japanese firms, the economic benefit to Japanese firms is limited, leading some from the Japanese side to question the merits of continuing the ODA program. According to officials, Japanese firms bidding on their own have only succeeded in winning about 10% of the total value of contracts for urban railway construction, and only 30% when including joint ventures with firms from other countries.

The Indian government’s focus on minimizing cost is giving pause to Japanese firms. Even in the case of additional work after awarding the contract, the government typically requires the cost to be borne by the firm awarded the contract. While some Japanese firms are more optimistic with regards to railcar contracts, general contractors are instead focusing their attention on domestic rebuilding projects in Japan after the earthquake and tsunami.


----------



## quashlo

*Railway suicides linked to rainy days*
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...y-suicides-linked-to-rainy-days/#.UkRCm3-wWKE



> Railway suicides tend to spike after a series of cloudy and rainy days, a team of researchers from two Japanese universities said Wednesday in an international academic journal.
> 
> As a countermeasure, researchers from Kyoto University and Shiga University of Medical Science suggest installing high-intensity lights for treating depression on train platforms and cars, and patrolling stations and rail crossings after poor weather.
> 
> The study, published in the Journal of Affective Disorders, examined how much daylight there was on days before peaks in suicide-related train disruptions of over 30 minutes during a five-year period from 2002. The data came from Tokyo, Kanagawa and Osaka, the three prefectures with the most rail suicides.
> 
> In general, there were more cancellations and delays after three days of rainy and cloudy weather than if at least one of the days had been clear, the study said. Suicides also rose after seven days of poor weather, they said, adding the weather on the day of a suicide or an attempt apparently made no difference.
> 
> “Rather than the weather on the day (of the suicides), having not been exposed to sunlight during the preceding days may have a greater influence on the symptoms of depression and decline in mood,” said Hiroshi Kadotani, a professor at Shiga University of Medical Science.


----------



## quashlo

*Fate of Yonago Station upgrades uncertain
事業着手 見込み薄？　米子駅の南北一体化*
http://www.nnn.co.jp/news/130926/20130926006.html

The September session of the Yonago City Council will come to a close on 2013.09.27, without much headway made on the fate of the proposed upgrades to JR Yonago Station to enhance north-south connectivity. The mayor held steadfast to his position that trackside development at the station must take priority, leading some councilmembers to question the mayor’s commitment to the project. Meanwhile, JR West is beginning to show anxiety, and is asking that the city stay true to the original arrangement to break ground in 2018.

The city has contacted a total of 9 construction and housing development firms in Greater Tōkyō, Kansai, and Hiroshima about their potential interest in land development at the station, with six declined, saying that the risks were too high. While the mayor says he will be able to make a determination on the station upgrades by the end of the year, the majority of the City Council is less optimistic, saying the likelihood of private-sector participation in the project is low. The station upgrades involve constructing a 100 m long north-south public passage, an elevated concourse and platform bridge, and a new South Exit station plaza, but the hefty pricetag for the work is proving to be an obstacle to realization.










===

I had the opportunity to visit this station for a few hours at night on my last trip, and while it is a bit quiet, there is some activity at the North Exit, including a decent amount of small-scale retail along the main road leading from the station. Yonago is one of the main stops on the San’in Main Line between Matsue and Tottori, and also serves the people transferring from the Sakai Line and Yonago Airport (six daily roundtrips to Tōkyō Haneda and a few flights a week to Seoul Incheon). Securing some sort of development at the station itself—maybe anchored by an electronics retailer, some office and hotel space, and a public-use facility like a performance hall or something—could be a big plus for the area.


----------



## quashlo

*Kyōto City debuts improved bus stops
「バスの駅」は待ち時間も快適、無線ＬＡＮも*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/national/news/20130925-OYT1T01419.htm

Kyōto City has rolled out a series of upgrades at three bus stops designed to improve passenger safety and convenience. The upgrades debuted at the Kiyomizu-michi southbound stop (清水道南行バス停) in Higashiyama Ward, frequently used by tourists heading to and from Kiyomizu Temple and adjacent sights, and the Minami-Uzumasa southbound stop (南太秦南行バス停) and Uzumasa Elementary School northbound bus stop (太秦小学校前北行バス停) in Ukyō Ward, primarily used by local residents.

As the sidewalks are too narrow, the city negotiated with adjacent landowners (Kyōto Bank (京都銀行), Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (三菱重工), and Uzumasa Elementary School) to lease additional space at no cost to provide canopies and benches constructed with locally-produced lumber. A wide-screen LCD unit provides information on bus location, with a public Wi-Fi system provided for passengers. The city plans to roll out the upgrades at another 2 stations this fiscal year. The project cost is ¥20 million, and the city is looking to target another five stations for next fiscal year.

According to the city’s Transportation Bureau, there are 1,579 bus stops in the city, only 780 of which have seating and 462 of which have canopies. The city has been working to improve passenger convenience for municipally-operated bus services through schedule improvements and other changes, and average daily ridership increased by 7,000 in FY2012 to approx. 320,000 passengers. While the city’s bus operations were flagged by the national government for poor financial performance, the city was able to “graduate” from special assistance programs three years ahead of schedule in FY2012.










===

Sankei News video report on the 13th Bus Festival (バスまつり), held at Intex Ōsaka (インテックス大阪) and featuring 25 buses from 27 operators participating in the Surutto Kansai farecard system. Kyōto’s city bus services are represented at 2:19.


----------



## quashlo

*Citizens largely approve of keeping provisional station names for Sendai Subway Tōzai Line
仙台市地下鉄東西線「仮称駅名のまま」７６％　意見募集結果*
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2013/09/20130926t11031.htm

On 2013.09.25, Sendai City announced the results of the station naming contest for the stations on the Sendai Subway Tōzai Line scheduled to open in 2015. Of the 11,584 responses received, 76% (8,853) called for retaining the provisional station names. In particular, the provisional names received high approval among the responses at Rokuchō no Me (六丁の目) (93%), Nishi Kōen (西公) (86%), and Ichibanchō (一番町) (82%).

At some stations, there was some support behind names other than the provisional names, with 43% of respondents for Dōbutsu Kōen (動物公園) calling for a different station name, primarily including “Mt. Yagi” (八木山). At Renbō (連坊), 39% of respondents called for a different name, with many recommending including the name of the adjacent Sendai #1 High School (仙台一高). For Shintera (新寺), some respondents suggested “Miyagino-dōri (宮城野通), “Shintera-kōji” (新寺小路), and “Sendai Station East Exit” (仙台駅東口). For Kokusai Center (“International Center” 国際センター), other suggested names included “Sendai Castle Ruins” (仙台城跡) and “Aoba Castle” (青葉城下), as well as names incorporated the adjacent Sendai City Museum or Hirose River (広瀬川). For Yakushidō (薬師堂), other names included “Seiwa Gakuen-mae” (聖和学園前) and “Mutsu Kokubunji” (陸奥国分寺). For Arai (荒井), located near areas damaged by the tsunami, other names included “Rebuilding” (復興) and “Hope” (希望).



















===

Hopefully they’ll avoid long station names… I think the “secondary name” strategy used by Tōkyō Metro, as it’s a compromise solution.


----------



## quashlo

*Yokohama considers pedestrian bridge at problem crossing in Tsurumi
跨線橋設置を市と検討、鶴見踏切事故受けＪＲ東横浜支社長*
http://news.kanaloco.jp/localnews/article/1309250019/

After the death of a an 88-year-old man with a walking cane who was struck by a train while attempting to cross the Umio (生見尾) crossing in Namamugi, Tsurumi Ward, Yokohama City on 2013.08.23, on 2013.09.25 JR East said it was hoping to negotiate with Yokohama City on the potential for a new barrier-free (fully-accessible) pedestrian bridge at the location. 

The crossing distance at this grade crossing is particularly long, and the arms frequently stay down for extended periods of time. The nearby pedestrian bridge wasn’t designed for full accessibility, and securing enough land for a new bridge may be a problem. A full grade-separation through an underpass would be desirable, but is not realistic, so the railway hopes to discuss the possibility of a new pedestrian bridge in more detail with the city.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to construct six-story tenant building at Urawa Station
ＪＲ浦和駅　駅ビルは６階建て　高架下に商業施設や保育所*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/saitama/20130926/CK2013092602000155.html

JR East has finalized the development program for Urawa Station (Urawa Ward, Saitama City), where work was completed in March of this year on a major grade-separation that has now elevated the tracks and platforms and improved east-west connectivity through the station. The program would include constructing a 6-story station tenant building at the stations’ West Exit, along with restaurants, stand-alone shops, a mall, and a nursery school underneath the railway viaduct. Completion of the facilities underneath the viaduct could be completed as early as sometime next fiscal year, and both the retail facilities and the new tenant building will be operated by JR East group company Atre.

Work on the elevation of Urawa Station began in 1999 and involved grade-separating the Keihin–Tōhoku Line and Utsunomiya Line / Takasaki Line at the station, as well as constructing new platforms for the Shōnan–Shinjuku Line and a new 25 m wide east-west connecting passage through the station. 

JR East will divide the land stretching 765 m underneath the newly elevated tracks into three zones (north, central, and south). The North Zone (3,300 sq m GFA) will feature restaurants, shops, and a nursery school, with a new ticketing entrance for the station located inside the retail facility, accessible to passengers during the mall’s business hours. The Central Zone (4,000 sq m GFA) will feature more restaurants and shops, while the South Zone will house bike and automobile parking.

The proposed 7,600 sq m tenant building at the West Exit of the station would include restaurants and shops on 1F through 3F and a JR East group-operated fitness club on 4F through 6F. The timeline for the opening of the tenant building has not yet been decided.

Meanwhile, Saitama City plans to construct new roads to allow pedestrians and bicyclists to pass underneath the elevated tracks, one each in the North and South Zones. While the recently-completed east-west connecting passage is only open while trains are in service, people will be able to use three new roads to get across the tracks, 24 hours a day. 

There is currently an underground passage in the North Zone, but because of stairs, the passage is not convenient for bicyclists. Instead, the city will remove this passage to construct a flat, surface-level road accessible to bicyclists. A new passage in the North Zone will be exclusively for pedestrians, while the one in the South Zone will be for pedestrians and bicyclists.


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT unveils policy goals for urban rail network in Greater Tōkyō
東京圏鉄道整備へ6つの方向性/空港・都心の速達性向上/国交省*
http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=20469

The Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) has revealed the results of a study compiling future policy objectives for the urban rail network serving Greater Tōkyō. A total of six objectives were identified, including establishing a rail network that is resilient against disaster risk and can contribute to the global competitiveness of Japan. In terms of issues that need to be resolved, the MLIT identified the need to improve rail access and convenience between the capital’s international airports and the high-density office and retail zones in central Tōkyō. Based on the results of the study, the MLIT will now investigate specific strategies to resolve these issues in preparation for the next Transport Policy Council (運輸政策審議会) report on future upgrades to the Tōkyō rail network. The last report, #18, was compiled in 2000 but only forecasted out to FY2015.

The study results are intended to frame the issues facing Tōkyō’s urban rail network, as well as a vision for an improved future network in 2030 that addresses these issues, covering about a 50 km radius from central Tōkyō. The study also considers the effects of other fundamental changes such as the new Chūō Shinkansen maglev, as well as how to deal with the next big quake underneath the capital.

In particular, the MLIT identified the following six policy objectives:

An urban rail network that is resilient against risks from large-scale natural disasters and other situations.
An urban rail network that provides stable operations and services.
An urban rail network that is safe, convenient, and inviting for passengers.
An urban rail network that contributes to improving Tōkyō’s global competitiveness.
An urban rail network that contributes to the vitality of local economy and industry.
An urban rail network that minimizes environmental impact through energy conservation.
In terms of issues that need to be tackled, the MLIT identified the need to improve access between international airports and central Tōkyō, in order to compete against other urban centers in Asia and secure the development of Tōkyō as an international hub city for Asia. The study also identified the need for improved convenience within central Tōkyō through introduction of light rail transit (LRT) and bus rapid transit (BRT), with easy transfers to the rail network, in order to facilitate environmentally-friendly urban development. The study also called for strengthening the functions of railway station facilities in strategic urban revitalization zones (特定都市再生緊急整備地域) through coordinated urban development and participation of railway companies in leading roles in urban planning. The study also recommended improvements to the rail network and upgrades to station facilities in response to the opening of the Chūō Shinkansen maglev and three new loop roads in the National Capital Region.

The issues and objectives identified in the study will be studied in more detail this fiscal year before being reflected in the mid- to long-range railway plan for Greater Tōkyō issued by the Transport Policy Council.


----------



## quashlo

Will be interesting to see how the next plan will be different from the last.

These are the plans from the last Transport Policy Council report in 2000… I did a quick run-through to see what's been completed since 2000:

Black = Completed
Red = Not yet completed
Green = Under construction / implementation
Blue = In advanced planning
Gray = Abandoned / shelved

*Upgrades to existing lines*

Through-services
Tōbu Tōjō Line / Seibu Ikebukuro Line ↔ Eidan Line 13 (Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line) ↔ Tōkyū Tōyoko Line ↔ Yokohama Rapid Railway Minato Mirai Line
JR Keiyō Line ↔ Tōkyō Waterfront Area Rapid Transit Rinkai Line
JR Musashino Line ↔ JR Keiyō Line (Minami-Funabashi – Kaihin Makuhari)

Station upgrades
New passenger platforms at Urawa Station on Tōhoku Freight Line
New platform bridge and elevated concourse at Tobitakyū Station on Keiō Line
New platforms at Yokohama Station on Keikyū Main Line
Passenger flow improvements at Kashiwadai Station on Sōtetsu Main Line
New platform bridge and elevated concourse at Kibōgaoka Station on Sōtetsu Main Line
Transfer improvements at Nippori Station between JR and Keisei Main Line
New platforms and other improvements at Tōyōchō Station on Eidan (Tōkyō Metro) Tōzai Line
Passenger flow improvements at JR Tamachi Station
Passenger flow improvements at Eidan (Tōkyō Metro) Roppongi Station
Transfer improvements at JR Ōimachi Station

Infrastructure upgrades
Double-tracking of Tōbu Noda Line (Kasukabe – Iwatsuki)
Capacity improvements to JR Narita Line
Double tracking of Tōbu Noda Line (Sakasai – Mutsumi)
Double tracking of Tōbu Noda Line (Shin-Kamagaya – Magomezawa)
Signal / train protection and other improvements to JR Keihin–Tōhoku Line (Urawa – Shin-Koyasu)
Removal of flat junction, signal / train protection improvements, and conversion to same-direction cross-platform transfers (Saikyō Line and Yamanote Freight Line) at JR Ikebukuro Station
Continuous grade-separation and other improvements around Chōfu Station on the Keiō Line
Capacity improvements to JR Itsukaichi Line
Capacity improvements to JR Sagami Line
Signal / train protection and other improvements to JR Yamanote Line
Signal / train protection and other improvements to Eidan (Tōkyō Metro) Hibiya Line
Construction of passing tracks at Yahiro Station on Keisei Oshiage Line
Signal / train protection and other improvements to JR Sōbu Line / Yokosuka Line (Kinshichō – Shinagawa)
Signal / train protection and other improvements to Toei Shinjuku Line
Signal / train protection and other improvements to Eidan (Tōkyō Metro) Tōzai Line
Signal / train protection and other improvements to Eidan (Tōkyō Metro) Hanzōmon Line (Shibuya – Jinbōchō)
Signal / train protection and other improvements to Eidan (Tōkyō Metro) Yūrakuchō Line (Ikebukuro – Shintomichō)
Improvements to turnback facilities at Kudanshita Station on Eidan (Tōkyō Metro) Tōzai Line
Double-tracking and station improvements at Hamamatsuchō station on Tōkyō Monorail
Institution of express service and station improvements to Tōkyū Ōimachi Line (Hatanodai, Ōimachi Stations)
Continuous grade-separation and other improvements around Keikyū Kamata Station on Keikyū Main Line

Rolling stock upgrades
Introduction of wide-body stock to JR Saikyō Line
Introduction of wide-body stock to Tōhoku Line (Utsunomiya Line)
Introduction of wide-body stock to Takasaki Line
Introduction of wide-body stock to JR Jōban Rapid Line
Introduction of wide-body stock to JR Sōbu Rapid Line
Introduction of wide-body stock to JR Sōbu Local Line
Introduction of wide-body stock to JR Keiyō Line
Introduction of wide-body stock to JR Yamanote Line
Introduction of wide-body stock to JR Keihin–Tōhoku Line
Introduction of larger stock to Keiō Inokashira Line
Introduction of wide-body stock to JR Chūō Rapid Line
Introduction of wide-body stock to JR Chūō Local Line
Introduction of wide-body stock to JR Ōme Line
Introduction of wide-body stock to JR Tōkaidō Line
Introduction of wide-body stock to JR Yokohama Line
Introduction of wide-body stock to JR Nambu Line
Extension of formation lengths on Sagami Railway
Extension of formation lengths on Toei Mita Line


----------



## quashlo

*Extensions, new lines, and quadruple-tracking*
A lot of progress has been made... Really, only a handful of projects are left, plus only a few that were shelved.

Extension of Yokohama Municipal Subway Line 3 (Blue Line): Azamino – Susukino
Completion of Minato Mirai 21 Line: Yokohama – Minato Mirai – Motomachi; through-service with Tōkyū Tōyoko Line at Yokohama Station
Construction of new Yokohama Loop Railway (Yokohama Municipal Subway Green Line): Nakayama – Hiyoshi
Construction of new Kanagawa East Line (Sōtetsu–Tōkyū Link): Futamatagawa – Shin-Yokohama – Ōkurayama; through-service with Tōkyū Tōyoko Line at Ōkurayama Station
Tōkyū Tōyoko Line quadruple-tracking: Tamagawa-en – Hiyoshi – Ōkurayama; Mekama Line (Meguro Line) improvements: Meguro – Ōokayama – Den’en Chōfu; through-service with Tōkyō Line 6 (Toei Mita Line) and Tōkyō Line 7 (Tōkyō Metro Namboku Line) at Meguro Station
Construction of new Kanagawa Rapd Railway (Kawasaki Municipal Subway): Shin-Yurigaoka – Miyamae-daira – Moto-Sumiyoshi – Kawasaki); through-service with Keikyū Daishi Line at Kawasaki Station
Extension of Keikyū Kurihama Line: Misaki-guchi – Aburatsubo
Completion of Tōkyō Line 6 (Toei Mita Line): Meguro – Shirokane–Takanawa – Mita; through-service with Tōkyū Mekama Line (Meguro Line) at Meguro Station
Completion of Tōkyō Line 7 (Tōkyō Metro Namboku Line): Meguro – Shirokane–Takanawa - Tameike–Sannō; through-service with Tōkyū Mekama Line (Meguro Line) at Meguro Station
Extension of Tōkyō Line 7 (Tōkyō Metro Namboku Line): Akabane Iwabuchi – Urawa Misono – Iwatsuki – Hasuda
Quadruple-tracking of Tōkyō Line 8 (Seibu Ikebukuro Line): Shakujii Kōen – Nerima
Quadruple-tracking of Tōkyō Line 9 (Odakyū Odawara Line): Higashi-Kitazawa – Kitami
Extension of Tōkyō Line 11 (Tōkyō Metro Hanzōmon Line): Suitengū-mae – Sumiyoshi – Oshiage
Quadruple-tracking of Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line (Futako–Tamagawa-en – Mizonokuchi)
Improvements to Tōkyū Ōimachi Line: Ōimachi – Ōokayama – Futako–Tamagawa-en
Quadruple-tracking of Tōbu Isesaki Line: Narihirabashi (Oshiage) – Hikifune; through-service with Tōkyō Line 11 (Tōkyō Metro Hanzōmon Line) at Oshiage Station
Quadruple-tracking of Tōbu Isesaki Line: Koshigaya – Kita-Koshigaya
Completion of Tōkyō Line 12 (Toei Ōedo Line): Tochō-mae – Shinjuku Nishi-guchi – Iidabashi – Monzen-Nakachō – Aoyama Itchōme – Shinjuku
Extension of Tōkyō Line 13 (Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line): Ikebukuro – Shinjuku Sanchōme – Shibuya; through-service with Eidan (Tōkyō Metro) Yūrakuchō Line, Tōbu Tōjō Line, and Seibu Ikebukuro Line west of Ikebukuro Station and with Tōkyū Tōyoko Line at Shibuya Station
Completion of Tōkyō Waterfront Rapid Railway Rinkai Fukutoshin Line (Tōkyō Waterfront Area Rapid Transit Rinkai Line): Tōkyō Teleport – Tennōzu – Ōsaki
Extension of JR Tōhoku Line (Utsunomiya Line), Takasaki Line,and Jōban Line: Ueno – Tōkyō
Construction of New Jōban Line (Metropolitan Intercity Railway Tsukuba Express): Akihabara – Kita-Senju – Moriya – Tsukuba
Extension of Hokusō Railway Hokusō Line and construction of new line to New Tōkyō International Airport (Narita Airport): Inzai Makinohara – Inba Nihon Idai – Tsuchiya – New Tōkyō International Airport
Extension of Tōkyō Monorail Haneda Line: Haneda Airport West Terminal (Domestic Terminal 1) – New East Terminal (Domestic Terminal 2)
Completion of Tōkyō Waterfront New Transit Rinkai Line (Yurikamome): Ariake – Toyosu
Completion of Nippori – Toneri Liner: Nippori – Minumadai Shinsui Kōen
Extension of Chiba Urban Monorail (Kenchōmae – Chūō Hakubutsukan / Shiritsu Byōin-mae


----------



## orulz

Living in the US, to me it's absolutely astounding how many of these planned improvements they were able to follow through with, mostly on schedule.

This further reinforces my notion of Japan as being dominated by the bureaucracy. The planning agencies set their plans, and they stick to them, TO THE LETTER.

Here in the US, transit plans are torn up or shelved on an almost daily basis due to lack of available funds or a shift in the political winds.


----------



## quashlo

Well, I should probably disclose the stuff that is supposed to break ground by FY2015, which is the orange / brown stuff in the maps… I only focused on the projects that were supposed to be completed by FY2015, so there’s actually quite a few more projects where not much progress has been made, but what they have built in ~15 years is still pretty impressive, especially considering it was already the largest urban rail network in the world. I would expect some, if not most, of these to be carried over and become “red” lines in the next report (i.e., to be completed by FY2030).

Yokohama Line 3 (Yokohama Municipal Subway Blue Line) extension: Susukino – Azamino
Construction of new Yokohama Loop Railway (Yokohama Municipal Subway Green Line): Motomachi – Negishi – Kami-Ōoka – Higashi-Totsuka – Futamatagawa – Nakayama
New Tōkyō Line 1 (Toei Asakusa Line) branch to Tōkyō Station and new passing tracks near Asakusabashi to permit limited express services
Extension of Tōkyō Line 8 (Tōkyō Metro Yūrakuchō Line): Toyosu – Tōyōchō – Sumiyoshi – Oshiage – Yotsugi – Kameari – Noda City
Extension of Tōkyō Line 11 (Tōkyō Metro Hanzōmon Line): Oshiage – Yotsugi – Matsudo
Construction of new connector between Keikyū Airport Line and Tōkyū Mekama Line (Kamakama Line): Ōtorii – Keikyū Kamata – Kamata; through-service with Keikyū Airport Line at Ōtorii Station and with Tōkyū Mekama Line (Tamagawa Line) at Kamata Station
Extension of JR Keiyō Line to JR Chūō Line: Tōkyō – Shinjuku – Mitaka; through-service with Chūō Line at Mitaka Station
Construction of new JR Sōbu Line – Keiyō Line Connector: Tsudanuma – Funabashi – Shin-Urayasu – Shin-Kiba; through-service with Sōbu Line at Tsudanuma Station and with Rinkai Line at Shin-Kiba Station
Quadruple-tracking of JR Chūō Line: Mitaka – Tachikawa
Extension of Tōkyō Waterfront New Transit Rinkai Line (Yurikamome): Toyosu – Kachidoki
Extension of Tama Urban Monorail: Kamikitadai – Hakonegasaki
Extension of Chiba Urban Monorail: Chūō Hakubutsukan / Shiritsu Byōin-mae – Hoshikuki Terminal

In particular, the policy objective related to airport access is interesting... Obviously, the Asakusa Line bypass will benefit from this, but I wonder if they'll also accelerate the Kamakama Line, given that rail access to Haneda from the west side of the Yamanote Line currently requires at least one transfer. Could be a similar deal for conversion of the Tōkaidō Freight Line to passenger service and connection with the Rinkai Line.

I'm also curious to see what proposals they envision to accomodate the Chūō Shinkansen maglev... Could definitely see double-tracking of the JR Sagami Line, and maybe conversion of the Yokohama Line to 10-car formations, perhaps even some new stuff, like grade-separation of the Keikyū Line near Shinagawa.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

orulz said:


> Living in the US, to me it's absolutely astounding how many of these planned improvements they were able to follow through with, mostly on schedule.
> 
> This further reinforces my notion of Japan as being dominated by the bureaucracy. The planning agencies set their plans, and they stick to them, TO THE LETTER.
> 
> Here in the US, transit plans are torn up or shelved on an almost daily basis due to lack of available funds or a shift in the political winds.


The hyperpolitical environment where infrastructure projects and the election year cycle are intermixed is a big stumbling block in getting anything done, as infrastructure is by definition something done in the long term- while politicians are _merely looking to what will get them re-elected_, which is their job, when all is said and done. This is one of the arguments given in pushing for a national or state infrastructure bank scheme, though I don't know if that idea will get anywhere.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> The city has contacted a total of 9 construction and housing development firms in Greater Tōkyō, Kansai, and Hiroshima about their potential interest in land development at the station, with six declined, saying that the risks were too high.


I reckon a place like Yonago doesn't have the rail passenger traffic, especially peak commuter traffic by salaried workers (i.e. not just high school students and the elderly), who retailers covet. Most people in the 20~50 yrs. old bracket likely drive, and thus retail development would be centered on ring road and national highway sites on the fringes of the city, where there is plenty of free parking.


----------



## quashlo

I thought it might be interesting to also post the data on peak-hour, peak-direction train crowding on the main lines. The original data is from 1998, and the latest data is from FY2013, so it's about 15 years and roughly corresponds with the timeframe of the 2000 plan. The FY2011 data is only for the lines above 180% loading.

Loading is pretty much down across the board, indicating that improvmements and upgrades in the last 15 years have substantially eased overcrowding. Interesting that the Jōban lines, which were some of the most crowded, don't even show up among the top anymore, likely a result of introduction of new rolling stock and the opening of the Tsukuba Express.

Kanagawa area lines:



Code:


                                                                           1998             FY2011
                                                               --------------------------- -------
Line                        Load Point                            Demand  Capacity Loading Loading
==========================  =================================  ========= ========= ======= =======
* JR Tōkaidō Line           Kawasaki → Shinagawa                  73,990    35,320    209%    186%
* JR Yokosuka Line          Nishi-Ōi → Shinagawa                  39,550    20,460    193%    195%
  JR Keihin-Tōhoku Line     Ōimachi → Shinagawa                   78,700    33,600    234%    183%
  JR Yokohama Line          Kozukue → Shin-Yokohama               38,400    19,040    202%    184%
  JR Nambu Line             Musashi Nakahara → Musashi Kosugi     40,150    17,640    228%    193%
* Odakyū Odawara Line       Setagaya Daita → Shimo-Kitazawa       73,758    38,612    191%    186%
* Tōkyū Tōyoko Line         Yūtenji → Naka-Meguro                 56,067    29,776    188%
* Tōkyū Shin-Tamagawa Line  Ikejiri Ōhashi → Shibuya              77,751    39,872    195%    181%
* Keikyū Main Line          Tobe → Yokohama                       51,473    33,792    152%
  Sōtetsu Main Line         Nishi-Yokohama → Hiranumabashi        61,845    40,880    151%
  TOTAL                                                          591,684   308,992    191%

Tama area lines:



Code:


                                                                           1998             FY2011
                                                               --------------------------- -------
Line                        Load Point                            Demand  Capacity Loading Loading
==========================  =================================  ========= ========= ======= =======

* JR Chūō Rapid Line        Nakano → Shinjuku                     93,650    42,000    223%    193%
  JR Ōme Line               Nishi-Tachikawa → Tachikawa           37,920    20,720    183%
* Seibu Shinjuku Line       Shimo-Ochiai → Takadanobaba           56,907    33,600    169%
* Keiō Line                 Shimo-Takaido → Meidai-mae            70,398    42,000    168%
* Keiō Inokashira Line      Shinsen → Shibuya                     29,934    19,980    150%
  TOTAL                                                          288,809   158,300    182%

Saitama area lines:



Code:


                                                                           1998             FY2011
                                                               --------------------------- -------
Line                        Load Point                            Demand  Capacity Loading Loading
==========================  =================================  ========= ========= ======= =======

  JR Saikyō Line            Ikebukuro → Shinjuku                  59,300    28,000    212%
                            Itabashi → Ikebukuro                                              198%
  JR Utsunomiya Line        Toro → Ōmiya                          45,000    23,380    192%
  JR Takasaki Line          Miyahara → Ōmiya                      51,300    24,500    209%    191%
* Tōbu Tōjō Line            Kita-Ikebukuro → Ikebukuro            56,357    37,260    151%
* Seibu Ikebukuro Line      Shiinamachi → Ikebukuro               63,812    35,840    178%
* Tōbu Isesaki Line         Kosuge → Kita-Senju                   78,854    49,056    161%
* Eidan Hibiya Line         Minowa → Iriya                        49,939    28,224    177%
* Toei Mita Line            Nishi-Sugamo → Sugamo                 24,870    14,280    174%
  TOTAL                                                          429,432   240,540    179%

Jōban area lines:



Code:


                                                                           1998             FY2011
                                                               --------------------------- -------
Line                        Load Point                            Demand  Capacity Loading Loading
==========================  =================================  ========= ========= ======= =======

* JR Jōban Rapid Line       Matsudo → Kita-Senju                  82,940    41,160    202%
* JR Jōban Local Line       Kameari → Ayase                       72,760    32,200    226%
* Eidan Chiyoda Line        Machiya → Nishi-Nippori               81,470    38,448    212%
  TOTAL                                                          237,170   111,808    212%

Chiba area lines:



Code:


                                                                           1998             FY2011
                                                               --------------------------- -------
Line                        Load Point                            Demand  Capacity Loading Loading
==========================  =================================  ========= ========= ======= =======
* JR Sōbu Rapid Line        Shin-Koiwa → Kinshichō                63,490    34,740    183%
* JR Sōbu Local Line        Kinshichō → Ryōgoku                   84,000    36,400    231%    201%
  JR Keiyō Line             Kasai Rinkai Kōen → Shin-Kiba         44,430    24,080    185%    175%
* Keisei Main Line          Daijingū-shita → Keisei Funabashi     27,355    16,764    163%
* Keisei Oshiage Line       Yotsugi → Yahiro                      32,416    19,304    168%
* Eidan Tōzai Line          Monzen Nakachō → Kayabachō            77,407    38,448    201%
                            Kiba → Monzen Nakachō                                             199%
* Toei Asakusa Line         Oshiage → Honjo Azumabashi            32,087    23,040    139%
  TOTAL                                                          361,185   192,776    187%

Other lines:



Code:


                                                                           1998             FY2011
                                                               --------------------------- -------
Line                        Load Point                            Demand  Capacity Loading Loading
==========================  =================================  ========= ========= ======= =======
* JR Keihin-Tōhoku Line     Ueno → Okachimachi                    79,050    33,600    235%    194%
  JR Yamanote Line          Ueno → Okachimachi                    87,530    36,960    237%    200%
  JR Yamanote Line          Yoyogi → Harajuku                     73,820    36,960    200%
* JR Chūō Local LIne        Yoyogi → Sendagaya                    31,300    32,200     97%
* Eidan Ginza Line          Akasaka Mitsuke → Tameike-Sannō       32,451    18,240    178%
* Eidan Marunouchi Line     Shin-Ōtsuka → Myōgadani               40,170    23,731    169%
* Eidan Yūrakuchō Line      Higashi-Ikebukuro → Gokokuji          61,437    34,176    180%
* Eidan Hanzōmon Line       Shibuya → Omotesandō                  67,453    38,448    175%
* Toei Shinjuku Line        Shinjuku → Shinjuku Sanchōme          28,950    19,320    150%
  TOTAL                                                          502,161   273,635    184%

Total:



Code:


                                                                           1998
                                                               ---------------------------
Line                        Load Point                            Demand  Capacity Loading
==========================  =================================  ========= ========= =======
* Select 31 lines                                                1,792,046   980,291    183%
  All 42 lines                                                 2,410,441 1,286,051    187%


----------



## sacto7654

Question: has anyone done an estimate of what will happen to ridership patterns once the Tōhoku Jūkan Line opens in March 2014? Does this mean that the Yamanote Line between Shinagawa and Ueno stations and the Keihin-Tōhoku Line between Omiya and Shinagawa stations will experience a lot less crowding, since trains coming in from Takasaki and Utsunomiya can now directly go to at least Shinagawa Station?


----------



## quashlo

The intent of the project is to bring them below 180%, as this is the target maximum crowding for all major lines in Greater Tōkyō.

One interesting tidbit related to the Tōhoku Through Line is that they began testing 211 series on the Jōban Rapid Line starting earlier this year, not for passenger service, but for deadheading. The thought is that some of the trains will need to deadhead between the yard at Tabata (田畑操車場) and Ueno Station, and it seems that they intend to do this via the Ueno ‒ Kanamachi ‒ Tabata Yard ‒ Kanamachi ‒ Ueno route:


----------



## 00Zy99

I'm a little confused. Which train sets will be capable of making the trip over the steep grades of the Jukan line and which ones won't? Will the 211, 215, and their contemporaries be able to make it? What about the limited express sets, such as JR Central's 373 (in case they ever decide to revive the Tokai and extend it north) and JR East's trains from Izumo? I guess it's unlikely that the sleeper trains such as Hokutosei and Cassiopeia will make the journey.

Also, I was under the impression that the 211s had fazed out all of the single deck green-class cars-and that set also looks to have a double-deck cab car? I wasn't aware of any double deck cab cars other than the Marine Liner and the 215. Also, is the 215 (that's the one that's all double-deck, right?) all-seating? It seems to have both Green and Regular class seats, but I can't get a good description. Do they offer standing room on those liners?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
JR East trains will be using the Tohoku Junkan Line exclusively. As the Junkan Line has 33 permil grades, 211 series cannot run on the line, except perhaps deadheading. The _Tokai_ is history, and will not be revived- JR Tokai wants you to take the Tokaido Shinkansen.


----------



## quashlo

Some vids:

Construction work at Nishiya Station for the Sōtetsu–Tōkyū Link (2013.09):






Some clips of the 205 series on the Saikyō Line, which will soon be taken off the line with the introduction of the wider-body E233 series.






A better video of the newly-installed color-coded LED lighting at Higashi-Kanagawa Station (2013.09.15):






Tōbu Isesaki Line trains and the Tōkyō Sky Tree on a mid-autumn full moon (中秋の名月) (2013.09.19):


----------



## quashlo

*Groundbreaking soon for Urasoe Yui Rail extension 
支柱工事着手へ　モノレールの浦添延長*
http://ryukyushimpo.jp/news/storyid-213124-storytopic-3.html

On 2013.09.27, Okinawa Prefecture signed a ¥68.72 million contract with the general contractor selected to construct the columns to support the monorail viaduct for the Yui Rail extension into Urasoe City. Work will begin sometime around the groundbreaking ceremony scheduled for 2013.11.02. Two 20 m tall columns will be completed along Kokusai Center Road (国際センター線) in Urasoe City by February 2014. The 4.1 km extension will construct 4 new stations on the line at Ishimine, Kyōzuka, Maeda, and Uranishi. Construction will be completed in 2018, with an opening in spring 2019 following testing.

===

Good to see this going forward…

Early morning roundtrip cab view on the Yui Rail, uncut:


----------



## quashlo

*Plan for Exit Exit station plaza at Kumamoto Station would realign trams into station
市電、熊本駅舎乗り入れ　東口駅前広場の整備案*
http://kumanichi.com/news/local/main/20130927002.shtml

On 2013.09.26, Kumamoto City unveiled a layout plan for the new East Exit station plaza at JR Kumamoto Station (Kasuga, Nishi Ward, Kumamoto City) scheduled to open in FY2019 with the completion of the elevation of the _zairaisen_ (conventional line) tracks. The layout would bring the city’s trams directly into the station building, as well as consolidate the bus terminals to improve user friendliness.

The master plan for improvements to the East Exit station plaza was published in 2005. The implementation was broken into two phases—the first for the opening of the full length of the Kyūshū Shinkansen and the second for the completion of elevation of the _zairaisen_ tracks at the station. The current layout is only a temporary design following completion of the Phase 1 improvements. Plans to bring the trams directly into the station were originally proposed by the mayor in 2006 in a meeting with the governor of Kumamoto Prefecture and executives from JR Kyūshū, and work on revising the final design.

According the plan, a wye would be constructed leading into the station, but the track would be designed for unrestricted pedestrian access, without fencing. There is no precedent for this type of design in Japan, and in order to resolve the safety-related issues, a decision will be made next fiscal year on whether the tram realignment can be completed in time with the rest of the station plaza improvements.

The plan would consolidate the two bus terminals at the East Exit into a single location on the left of the station building. Kumamoto Station was designated as a bus sub-terminal in the Public Transit Grand Design (公共交通グランドデザイン) plan published in March of last year by the city. A taxi zone would also be constructed nearby. The central section of the plaza would be an “environmental zone” (環境空間) with greening and other treatments, while the right section would feature the primary taxi zone and a pickup / dropoff zone for private autos. The approx. 3 ha of land originally for Platform 0 at the station will be developed with active uses by JR Kyūshū.










===

The current layout at the East Exit (after the first phase of improvements):


----------



## quashlo

*desuka to expand transfer discounts
高知のＩＣ乗車券「ですか」乗り継ぎ割引　利用拡大狙う*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO60314290X20C13A9LA0000/

desuka, the IC farecard for Tosa Electric Railroad (土佐電気鉄道) and Kōchi Prefecture Transport (高知県交通), will rollout a special transfer discount for transferring between trains and buses starting October 1. Passengers transferring at the designated bus stop or train station can reduce their total fare by ¥30 to ¥100. The program is designed to encourage acceptance of desuka and increase ridership.

The discount program will be in effect for 9 locations in Kōchi Prefecture including Kōchi Station and Harimaya-bashi (やはりまや橋). For destinations within Kōchi, the discount is ¥30, increasing to ¥100 for destinations in Tosa City and Ino Town (いの町). For Aki City (安芸市), the discount is ¥50 plus 10% off the fare on the connecting mode. The discounts will take effect for transfers within 60 minutes, and will be valid on Tosa Electric Railroad and Kōchi Prefecture Transport, as well as the Tosaden Dream Service (土佐電ドリームサービス), Kōchi Prefecture Noreth Transport (県交北部交通), and Kōchi East Transport (高知東部交通), even if the connecting services are operated by different transit operators. The discounts will be calculated automatically when passengers touch their IC card to card readers.

There are currently 88,000 desuka cards in circulation as of August.

===

Morning rush hour at Harimayabashi, the main junction in the Tosaden network:


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi to provide realtime data system for Toyota City bus services
日立、豊田市でバス向け運行最適化支援システムの運用実証を開始*
http://response.jp/article/2013/09/27/207268.html

Hitachi (日立製作所) will begin a field trial to test a prototype system to optimize public transit operations in Aichi Prefecture’s Toyota City in response to actual passenger demand starting October 1.

The project is part of a “low-carbon city” effort and will Introduce a system to provide bus operators and passengers with realtime bus status. Meitetsu Bus vehicles will be equipped with on-board equipment to relay the information, which will also be coordinated with bus data for municipally-operated community bus services. The system continually collects data on bus status within the city, transmitting it to bus operators and passengers.

Hitachi will also introduce a bus service plan simulator that can simulate operating plans in response to passenger demand based on empirical data on bus operations and ridership demand. Information to passengers will be provided through Toyota Motor’s Ha:mo (ハーモ) public transit information system, which will also maintain data on the ridership demand.


----------



## quashlo

*New 703 series to enter service on Aoi Mori Railway in March 2014
新型車両２編成、１４年３月導入へ　青森・青い森鉄道*
http://www.asahi.com/area/aomori/articles/TKY201309260346.html

Third-sector operator Aoi Mori Railway in Aomori Prefecture announced that it will introduce two new trainsets (4 cars total) with the opening of the new Tsutsui Station (筒井駅) between Aomori and Higashi-Aomori in March of next year. The new trains will feature lower car floors for barrier-free access and a capacity of 270 passengers per train, as much as 5% more passenger capacity than existing trains.

In particular, the new trains eliminate the 16 cm gap between car floor and platform, increasing floor area, and feature 15 cm of additional width (295 cm total). Passengers in wheelchairs can easily pass in the aisles and use the restrooms inside the train. The operator’s cab will be designed of fiber-reinforced plastic (FRP) to prevent snow accumulation. These are the first new trains on the line since 2002, and the two sets will cost ¥840 million, entering service with the schedule changes to accommodate the new Tsutsui Station in March of next year after testing and burn-in.


----------



## quashlo

Toei Ōedo Line passengers at Roppongi Station can now pass through the Hibiya Line station for free.
Tōkyō MX news report (2013.09.27):


----------



## Blackraven

Question: What are good examples of Park-and-Ride facilities in Japan?

I.e. Let's say you're driving from your home in the suburbs or in a more rural area then when you want to travel to urban city area but you don't want to go by car within the city center due to severe shortage of parking spaces.

Something like that.

I ask that because searching for "park and ride Japan" on Google was useless as all it gave me were videos and links to "Jurassic Park the Ride @ Universal Studios Japan" hno::bash::nuts::banana::lol:

There, that's pretty much my question


----------



## quashlo

Park-and-rides are (thankfully) fairly rare in Japan…

Sapporo Municipal Subway might be the best example. There’s a list of the parking facilities in the PDF here:
http://www.city.sapporo.jp/sogokotsu/shisaku/tyusya/parkandride.html

Tsukuba Express also has some, including these in Tsukuba City:
http://www.city.tsukuba.ibaraki.jp/14271/14273/14352/000777.html

None of them are all that big, though, and in some cases, the parking is shared—in other words, it’s just one structure serving a variety of uses like office, retail, etc., not exclusively just for train passengers.


----------



## sacto7654

Speaking of commuter train service, I believe that JR West is about to take delivery of the first 225 Series commuter trains based out of Hiroshima--I believe the first trainsets are being completed at KHI near Kobe as I type this. They are intended to eventually replace all the aging 115 Series trainsets now running west of Himeji Station.


----------



## quashlo

*MHI to supply additional trains for Miami International Airport APM*
http://www.mhi.co.jp/en/news/story/1309261716.html



> Tokyo, September 26, 2013 – Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Ltd. (MHI) has received an order for capacity expansion work, including the provision of four additional railway cars, for the automated people mover (APM) system in operation at Miami International Airport (MIA) in Miami, Florida. MHI will manufacture the cars in-house, with delivery scheduled for 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The order was placed by the Miami-Dade Aviation Department (MDAD) through Mitsubishi Heavy Industries America, Inc. (MHIA), a wholly owned MHI subsidiary. The APM system currently in operation at MIA, dubbed the MIA Mover, was ordered in 2008 and completed in 2011. It connects the airport with the Miami Intermodal Center (MIC), a multi-modal transportation hub, a distance of approximately 2 kilometers. MHIA is presently providing system operation and maintenance services under a five-year contract. The four new cars on order are identical to those now in operation.
> 
> Since shortly after its inauguration the MIA Mover has consistently attracted more passengers than initially projected, raising calls for necessary capacity expansion. The newly ordered expansion work will increase the number of cars from eight to twelve, significantly helping to relieve onboard congestion and thereby boosting passenger comfort and convenience.
> 
> The APM is a driverless, fully automated passenger transport system. Cars are equipped with rubber tires, resulting in smooth and quiet – and therefore eco-friendly – operation.
> 
> MHI today enjoys a leading position in the global APM market. In the United States, to date the company has delivered a total of four systems: besides the MIA Mover, it has also delivered APM systems for MIA’s North Terminal, Washington Dulles International Airport and Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta International Airport. It also boasts an abundant track record in Asia and the Middle East, having completed systems in Hong Kong, Singapore (Changi), Korea (Incheon) and the UAE (Dubai). In 2010 MHI received an order for 108 new cars for the Yurikamome Waterfront Line in Tokyo, followed in 2011 by a comprehensive order for the Macau Light Rapid Transit (LRT) system. MHI believes that this robust record in APM deliveries and operation, coupled with the outstanding reliability the systems have demonstrated, led to the company's winning of the latest order from MDAD.
> 
> This year MHI also received an order for capacity expansion work on the Sengkang and Punggol LRT lines in Singapore, including conversion to a two-car system. Leveraging that order as well as the latest order from MDAD, going forward MHI intends to become increasingly proactive in undertaking marketing activities targeting not only new APM systems but also extension and expansion work on existing systems worldwide.


----------



## quashlo

*Keihan Keishin Line service restored after two-week hiatus
京阪京津線　地下鉄乗り入れ再開　２週間で２２０９本運休　滋賀*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/131001/shg13100102080001-n1.htm

The Keihan Keishin Line connecting Ōtsu City and Yamashina Ward, Kyōto City has resumed through-running with the Kyōto Municipal Subway Tōzai Line around 5:20 pm on 2013.09.30 after torrential downpours and flooding from Typhoon #18 left the line out of commission since 2013.09.16. From the start of service on 2013.09.16 until 5:00 pm on 2013.09.29, a total of 2,209 trains on the Keishin Line were cancelled, affecting about 12,000 passengers on average each day and a total of 163,000 passengers for the entire two-week hiatus.

In terms of damage, the section between Kami-Sakaemachi and Ōtani required the most time to repair after 4,000 cu m of mud washed into the right-of-way from the adjacent Agatsuma River (吾妻川). Work to repair the line lasted up until 2013.09.28. The Misasagi (御陵) – Keihan Yamashina section of the line in Yamashina Ward, Kyōto City was flooded out, and work to pump out the water and dispose of mud and other debris lasted until 2013.09.27.

The Keishin Line celebrated its 100th anniversary last year, but this was the first time a natural disaster has wreaked severe damage to the line. The line had never been closed for more than two days as a result of water damage.

===

While the Keishin Line is fairly well-utilized, it’s hard not to get a little anxious when a line stays closed for an extended period of time, as this often means abandonment for a lot of rural lines in Japan.

Clips at Hama-Ōtsu on the first day of service. Trains operated a special schedule.






Testing on the repaired section of the line:






Testing on the street-running section near Kami-Sakaemachi:


----------



## quashlo

*Saitama to construct 200 km of bike lanes
さいたま 約２００キロの自転車レーン整備へ*
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20130930/k10014910341000.html

In an effort to ensure safety for bicyclists, Saitama City will install about 200 km of exclusive bike lanes on roads. Saitama Prefecture boasts the highest bicycle ownership rates in Japan, with 15% of residents who commute to school or work by train using bikes to get between their home and the train station. As a result, bike accidents are a frequent occurrence, with 10 fatalities and over 2,500 injuries in 2010.

On roads with sufficient right-of-way, the city will install exclusive bike lanes. In constrained areas, the city will use pavement treatments to identify the clearance for bikes. The roads in question will be selected this fiscal year, focusing on commute routes to schools and train stations or locations with high accident rates. Construction will begin next fiscal year and last for approximately 10 years.

===

Article has a video.


----------



## quashlo

*Politicians push debate on pre-Olympics extension of Saitama Railway
地下鉄７号線延伸の前倒し議論が活発化　埼玉*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/130930/stm13093022310004-n1.htm

The debate surrounding infrastructure improvements in preparation for the 2020 Summer Olympics in Tōkyō is now stirring the pot in Saitama Prefecture. Saitama Stadium (Midori Ward, Saitama City) is planned as a soccer venue for the Games, and some Liberal Democratic Party (LDP) politicians at the municipal and national levels are now pushing to accelerate the proposed extension of Subway Line 7 (Saitama Railway) to Iwatsuki, currently on ice. The Prefectural Government is taking a cautious stance on the project, however.

The mayor of Saitama City had originally made breaking ground on the project by last fiscal year a campaign promise, but was forced to push that goal back by five years in October of last year. Even if the line were extended, it is expected to have difficulties paying back all construction costs. While the City Council had accepted the situation, the selection of Tōkyō as the 2020 host city has flipped the discussion on its head. The proposed extension would build a station directly connected to Saitama Stadium, which is currently 1.2 km away from the current terminus at Urawa Misono. Many locals are now hoping the Games will provide the needed impetus to get the project rolling.

But while some LDP politicians have raised banners in support of the project, the governor of Saitama Prefecture has adopted a cautious outlook, saying that the extension should be decided based on a stable financial forecast for the line, not on a temporary jump in ridership from the Olympics.

===

Tour of Urawa Misono:


----------



## Blackraven

quashlo said:


> Park-and-rides are (thankfully) fairly rare in Japan…
> 
> Sapporo Municipal Subway might be the best example. There’s a list of the parking facilities in the PDF here:
> http://www.city.sapporo.jp/sogokotsu/shisaku/tyusya/parkandride.html
> 
> Tsukuba Express also has some, including these in Tsukuba City:
> http://www.city.tsukuba.ibaraki.jp/14271/14273/14352/000777.html
> 
> None of them are all that big, though, and in some cases, the parking is shared—in other words, it’s just one structure serving a variety of uses like office, retail, etc., not exclusively just for train passengers.


Ah I see I see.

In a way, it looks like these are parking facilities located near or beside train stations along with access to other facilities such as shopping/retail, toilets, tourist information booths, police and law enforcement facilities, etc.

I think the JR train stations in Ibaraki also offers these facilities.

Indeed, this park-and-ride thing is a very nice concept imho.

I also read and searched more info on this (albeit using Japanese wiki links) and it appears that there are other derivatives as well.

One such is what JR implements over at one of its train stations in the Kakogawa area:










In here, this JR train station caters to bicycle riders and owners. The station offers bicycle parking facilities to its users where owners can leave their bikes there and thus they can ride the train to get to other places in the local train network.

I.e. Park Bicycle<->Ride Train (aka cycle-and-ride or something like that)

Anyways, this park-and-ride concept is definitely interesting imho =)

Which is why I'm surprised why you said this:


quashlo said:


> Park-and-rides are *(thankfully)* fairly rare in Japan…


Errr..........there's nothing wrong with having park-and-ride facilities.

They bring about many advantages and gives people more choice. This is helpful especially for automobile owners and drivers who are coming from suburbs or more rural areas who want to travel to the inner-city or city center yet cannot afford the more expensive urban parking rates AND/OR are having difficulty finding parking slots (i.e. an area like Tokyo).

Again, park-and-ride facilities bring more choice and preferences and options. There's nothing wrong with having more choices and options. This is a win-win situation imho.

Park-and-ride facilities for the win


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Blackraven said:


> Errr..........there's nothing wrong with having park-and-ride facilities.
> 
> They bring about many advantages and gives people more choice. This is helpful especially for automobile owners and drivers who are coming from suburbs or more rural areas who want to travel to the inner-city or city center yet cannot afford the more expensive urban parking rates AND/OR are having difficulty finding parking slots (i.e. an area like Tokyo).
> 
> Again, park-and-ride facilities bring more choice and preferences and options. There's nothing wrong with having more choices and options. This is a win-win situation imho.
> 
> Park-and-ride facilities for the win


No these are only useful if there is not enough train routes.
If the station is a bicycle ride distance people would and should ride the bicycle rather then riding a car. It's more economical, it's more healthy and better for the environment as well.


----------



## Svartmetall

Blackraven said:


> Errr..........there's nothing wrong with having park-and-ride facilities.
> 
> They bring about many advantages and gives people more choice. This is helpful especially for automobile owners and drivers who are coming from suburbs or more rural areas who want to travel to the inner-city or city center yet cannot afford the more expensive urban parking rates AND/OR are having difficulty finding parking slots (i.e. an area like Tokyo).
> 
> Again, park-and-ride facilities bring more choice and preferences and options. There's nothing wrong with having more choices and options. This is a win-win situation imho.
> 
> Park-and-ride facilities for the win


Park and ride are not for the win at all - really one should be encouraging mobility to the station in public transport, non-motorised vehicles, or by walking. As SamuraiBlue says, if you have to drive, there is not a sufficient density of railway stations available, or there is not high enough quality public transport (buses/light rail etc) to the station of interest. That is not a good situation. To have to rely upon a car to reach a station seems to me to be counterintuitive. 

The worst example for me is in the UK - the Oxford park and ride. Everyone drives to Oxford from surrounding towns, but they then take a bus into the city. So they've still racked up significant vehicle km rather than just taking public transport all the way to Oxford, which would be far more useful (but the public transport to the surrounding area is pretty poor, even I had to drive and use the park and ride there as parking in the city is prohibitively expensive and restricted, thus forcing people to park and ride).


----------



## quashlo

Clips of the recently-refurbished Keikyū 2100 series, Unit 2101:


----------



## orulz

I think park and rides are great, but I like them the way they are done in Japan rather than the way they are done in the US.

In the US, the parking lots and garages are built and subsidized by the transit agency that built the line. In many cases the parking lots are free so as to not discourage usage. This transfers capital and operating funds away from the transit itself and into parking facilities.

In Japan, the agencies don't seem to build parking facilities at stations at all; what parking does exist is privately built and operated for profit. I have no problem with that; if the most profitable land use close to a station is a parking garage then so be it. The cost of building, maintaining, and operating the parking facility is borne by the user rather than subsidized by the agency with tax money. Even in central Tokyo there are many parking facilities. They are expensive, to be sure, but there's nothing to stop you from parking there and then riding the subway, as long as you pay the fee to park.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

One thing about parking lots adjacent train stations, either public or private- often they sit on land that is just too valuable to keep them that way for long- often the asphalt will be torn up after a couple of years, and a building, either residential high rise or retail/office will be erected, providing better return on investment for the landowner. I was quite surprised to see this summer the rapid development of the formerly open land (not necessarily previously parking) around Nagareyama Ootakanomori Station on the Tsukuba Express- nothing there four years or so ago, but now so many high rise condos sprouting up like mushrooms. 

In the U.S., such high density development around stations (TOD), is often shot down or diluted by community opposition fearing their home values will drop, by attracting, ahem, "people not like us", and creating an atmosphere not in keeping with the "gracious, countryside feel of the neighborhood" or other fatuousness.


----------



## Blackraven

SamuraiBlue said:


> No these are only useful if there is not enough train routes.
> If the station is a bicycle ride distance people would and should ride the bicycle rather then riding a car. It's more economical, it's more healthy and better for the environment as well.


You have a point and that's what perhaps most locals might do.

But then again, at least it's good to know that there's at least choice here. In this case, anyone can have their cake and eat it 



orulz said:


> I think park and rides are great, but I like them the way they are done in Japan rather than the way they are done in the US.
> 
> In the US, the parking lots and garages are built and subsidized by the transit agency that built the line. In many cases the parking lots are free so as to not discourage usage. This transfers capital and operating funds away from the transit itself and into parking facilities.
> 
> In Japan, the agencies don't seem to build parking facilities at stations at all; what parking does exist is privately built and operated for profit. I have no problem with that; if the most profitable land use close to a station is a parking garage then so be it. The cost of building, maintaining, and operating the parking facility is borne by the user rather than subsidized by the agency with tax money. Even in central Tokyo there are many parking facilities. They are expensive, to be sure, but there's nothing to stop you from parking there and then riding the subway, as long as you pay the fee to park.


I give you two thumbs up because I wholeheartedly agree with what you're saying.

Oh and by the way, when I meant by park-and-ride in this case, it doesn't necessarily have to be "strictly" a parking garage or multi-level parking facility right beside train station.

It could also be like for example a shopping mall or a multi-storey building that has either basement or above-ground vehicle parking spaces. Or in short, multi-use/mixed use facility that is beside or near a train station with vehicular parking facilities.

Again it's all about more choices and options and in the end, the consumer wins


----------



## Svartmetall

orulz said:


> I think park and rides are great, but I like them the way they are done in Japan rather than the way they are done in the US.
> 
> In the US, the parking lots and garages are built and subsidized by the transit agency that built the line. In many cases the parking lots are free so as to not discourage usage. This transfers capital and operating funds away from the transit itself and into parking facilities.
> 
> In Japan, the agencies don't seem to build parking facilities at stations at all; what parking does exist is privately built and operated for profit. I have no problem with that; if the most profitable land use close to a station is a parking garage then so be it. The cost of building, maintaining, and operating the parking facility is borne by the user rather than subsidized by the agency with tax money. Even in central Tokyo there are many parking facilities. They are expensive, to be sure, but there's nothing to stop you from parking there and then riding the subway, as long as you pay the fee to park.


Why are park and rides great? They actively encourage automobile use through a kind of "induced demand". People in such congested countries such as Japan don't need a greater disincentive to drive than congestion and the expensive road tolls that exist if they did choose to drive rather than take transit, so they are going to end up taking transit anyway. As such their nearest station should, primarily, be accessed (as I said above) by bus or cycling rather than making the station a car-centric hell like a number of stations I can think of that I've encountered. It is perfectly feasible to cycle 5km or so without any problems whatsoever, and I can bet that will cover a vast amount of the population.

The consumer is not always right - sometimes they're idiots and they'll just take the most lazy way out. You sometimes have to give them a little poke to do what is best for the city/country as a whole rather than what suits them.


----------



## quashlo

I actually agree with some of what *orulz* said, but I felt the need to clarify my position… I actually don’t have a problem with small facilities at stations (say, less than 100 spaces total) built and operated privately, as long as they are designed intelligently (no surface lots). Also, I have no problem with “park-and-rides” for bikes (“park-and-rides” generally refers to facilities designed for cars, not for bikes). Also, I am less hostile towards shared parking, but again, the term “park-and-ride” generally refers to a parking facility specifically for use by transit passengers who drive to and from the station.

But usually, park-and-ride facilities are not a sign of good transit design (or urban design / planning, for that matter):

*Any kind of parking facilitates and encourages automobile use.*
Park-and-rides sound great on paper—“Look, we’re getting people off the freeway and onto transit”—but the net benefits of that will be negated when equilibrium is reached after other people realize the freeway isn’t as crowded any more and choose to switch to driving, other drivers choose to drive longer distances, or more low-density suburban development is built to re-saturate the freeway with cars.

Park-and-ride facilities are usually a sign that you are extending your transit into places where it will have a very hard time succeeding—i.e., low-density, auto-oriented development. All of those people who use the park-and-ride lot will still be using their cars for virtually every other trip they will ever make (to the regional “supercenter” mall, to church, to pick up their kids at school, etc.). All of this just encourages more of the types of development and mode choice patterns that we want to avoid.

And despite all the millions of investment put into building your nice transit station and parking facility, transit outside of peak-period commutes will still be horrible. You will also over-burden the transit agency by increasing peak-period demands (for rolling stock, train / bus operators, station staff, etc.)… From the transit operator’s perspective, you actually want to increase off-peak (or reverse-peak) passenger demand relative to the peak / peak-direction so that you can minimize all the deadheading (empty buses and trains heading back to the storage facility) and not have your fleet just sit there outside of the commute hours. Park-and-rides help to guarantee the failure (or, at best, the mediocrity) of your transit infrastructure.

*Park-and-rides consume the most valuable land for a transit operator.*
Parking cars takes up a lot of space, so park-and-ride lots end up consuming huge chunks of the most valuable land for a transit operator—the land right outside the station. It’s one thing if parkers are charged market-rate prices for their spaces, but in many cases park-and-ride lots are built by the transit operator and priced to be free or heavily discounted, so they just suck up otherwise profit-generating development potential for the site that could help support the transit operator’s bottom line. Instead of fiscally-sensible, environmentally-conscious development at the station, you just have an uninviting expanse of asphalt used to store cars during the weekday midday period when people are at work in the city. In most cases, the facility will be deserted on weekends. There’s no neighborhood at the station, no activation of the street, nothing to make anyone want to be there, so you’re only capturing one potential market (commuters)—and doing a very poor job of it—instead of multiple passenger demographics (commuters, local residents, shoppers, etc.).

And the park-and-ride facilities will frequently consume all of this space to the detriment of other access modes to the station… Few people want to wade through acres of inhospitable surface parking to get to and from the station on foot. Parking structures are better from a space-efficiency perspective, but are not cheap and don’t resolve the other problems with park-and-ride facilities. *k.k.jetcar* brought up a good point that it’s very difficult to build anything at station sites because of opposition from suburban residents, but I’ve always believed you generally shouldn’t be building transit infrastructure in suburbia unless you have policies in place for upzoning and densification and can guarantee the success of the transit investment. Otherwise, you are just giving residents of low-density suburbia a means of validating auto-dependent lifestyles, albeit veiled behind the excuse that a handful of them now take transit to and from work.


----------



## quashlo

A collection of clips of all rolling stock owned by Tōkyō Metro:






Morning rush hour at Hankyū Awaji. With the completion of the Keiō grade-separation at Chōfu, this may be one of the most impressive flat junctions left in Japan, although it will eventually get elevated as well.











15 minutes at Keikyū Kawasaki. Interesting to see the Toei Subway stock doing a Keikyū-only run at 3:20.


----------



## quashlo

Apparently, these photos were making rounds in English-language news recently, but I missed them. The set is titled “Tōkyō Commuters in the ’60s and ’70s”, but I’ve never seen them before. Judging from the photos, this would appear to be the Chūō Rapid Line at Shinjuku during the morning rush hour.
http://izifunny.com/2013/08/30/huge-tokyo-commuters-in-the-60s-and-70s-12-pics.html




























Judging from his armband (“学生班”), this guy was a college student working part-time for JNR.














































Compare to today:


----------



## sacto7654

Alas, the overcrowding shown in those old photos is *STILL* a problem, especially on the Chūō Main Line east of Tachikawa Station and on the Saikyō Line.


----------



## quashlo

Experimental "rope" platform doors begin pre-testing at Tsukimino Station on the Tōkyū Den'en Toshi Line (2013.09.20):


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ I would question how good that is with regards to health and safety compared to normal platform doors. Have you seen it in action?


----------



## Falubaz

^^And why did somebody invet that? Is it better, cheaper, more effective?
For sure it looks weird.


----------



## quashlo

Well, it's actually a fairly ingenious solution... Standard platform doors, even waist-high, can be quite expensive, especially if you are working with older stations where you end up having to retrofit / rebuild the platform edge to handle the added weight. The vast majority of platform doors in service today are for new-builds, as it's difficult to install them on legacy systems. The rope type doors are cheaper and lighter than the standard type, and suited to the multitude of door configurations typically present in Japanese urban rail systems. 

As for safety compared to other types of platform protection systems, I don’t think there’s really enough data to make any conclusions… After all, this is the only such system in Japan, and it’s only a prototype that hasn’t even begun official testing. The only two other installations anywhere in the world are in Korea—Munyang (문양) Station in Daegu and Nokdong (녹동) Station in Gwangju.


----------



## Svartmetall

Sure, I agree it's ingenious and will be a great solution if it presents with no problems, but I was just more wondering about the possible health and safety implications. I am assuming (from watching the guard manually moving the "ropes") that the motor powering them is not powerful enough to harm a child if one was playing with the "ropes" for example?


----------



## quashlo

I doubt it will be much of an issue. Even standard platform doors have sensors to detect obstructions, although they're placed on the inside of the platform door leaves to check for obstructions before _closing_ the doors. You can basically use the same concept to detect obstructions before _opening_ the doors (in this case, pulling the ropes up), and I imagine that's what they do here—if an obstruction is detected, the ropes won't rise.


----------



## Svartmetall

I had a comment from an associate who is living in Tokyo and has done so for 30 years. They say that the emphasis being placed on malls and expansion of station facilities is also coinciding with a reduced interest in the railway side of the business - rusting steel viaducts and the like not being looked after, painted or replaced etc. 

Do you guys feel this is an accurate assessment or is it a bit pessimistic to say that maintenance and beautification of the actual lines themselves is not being addressed?


----------



## pudgym29

*"Japan Jaunt" e-zine*

I do not believed I have mentioned this on this thread. 
I published a print zine, "*Japan Jaunt*", back in March. It went to a _2nd printing_ in July, and I am nearly running out of this printing's copies. 
What went specifically _unmentioned_ was that this is also available in electronic form. {It is essentially a large .rtf file with physical page breaks.} 
It is 15 pages. It includes detailed articles on Tokyo & Yokohama's public transportation system. If you would like to receive a copy via e-mail, correspond to me @ *jpnjnt2.pudgym29 @ xoxy.net*. 
I pledge to not give away, trade, or sell your e-mail address _*without your explicit written permission*_. 
The e-zine will come as an attachment to a text e-mail from me. Instructions on how to print it out will be included.
I beg your pardon for this interruption. Thank you. :bow:


----------



## quashlo

Why don't you PDF it and host it somewhere?


----------



## quashlo

News feature on the new ex-Keihan 3000 series double-decker car that recently began operating on the Toyama Chihō Railroad in the Hokuriku area:


----------



## quashlo

*Work begins on Sendai Station access improvements
ＪＲ仙台駅前再整備着工へ　市、バス停集約化など図る*
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2013/10/20131021t11036.htm

Sendai City will break ground on a redesign of the station plazas at JR Sendai Station in preparation for the opening of the Sendai Subway Tōzai Line in FY2015. Work is proceeding on major upgrades inside the station, including widening the east-west public passage, and these coordinated improvements will consolidate bus bays and add new elevators to enhance convenience and station access.

Work will begin at the East Exit area later this month, where two additional bays for highway express coaches will be constructed, bringing the number up to six. The bus stops scattered around the area will be consolidated into a single terminal, and the West Exit bus bays for tourist buses and private buses will be relocated here, with space for a total of 9 buses.

In FY2014, private automobiles will be segregated from taxis at the West Exit with the construction of a new pick-up / drop-off area for private automobiles. A new elevator will also be installed to directly connect the subway stations and the 3F Shinkansen faregates for the first time. Starting in FY2015, the number of bus parking spots at the West Exit bus pool will also be increased, using space on the Minamimachi-dōri (南町通り) side, and the over 20 spaces will be consolidated to improve efficiency.

The total project cost is approx. ¥3 billion, and completion is scheduled for sometime after FY2015. The West Exit station plaza in its current form was designed in coordination with the 1981 opening of the Tōhoku Shinkansen, but the bus pool is oversaturated with buses and bus stops are scattered around the station area. Traffic congestion inside the rotary and other issues forced the city to draft a redesign plan in December 2011 and discuss improvements with JR East.










===

A walk around the West Exit area. Sendai Station easily has one of the most impressive pedestrian decks and taxi pools I’ve seen in Japan.






Station names for 10 of the 12 stations on the Tōzai Line have largely been selected. FNN video report, showing some construction as well:


----------



## quashlo

*Elevation of Tōbu Isesaki Line in Isesaki City complete
東武線高架化工事が完了*
http://www.asahi.com/articles/CMTW1310211000001.html

Grade-separation (elevation) works for the Tōbu Isesaki Line through Isesaki City were completed on 2013.10.19. The new elevated station, a two-track island platform with fully-accessible vertical circulation, opened for the public with the start of service.

The grade-separation project involved elevating about 2.2 km of the line between Isesaki and Shin-Isesaki Stations, eliminating a total of 13 grade crossings, including especially congested crossings with prefectural routes such as the Maebashi–Tatebayashi and Isesaki–Ōmama routes. Together with the elevation works for JR Isesaki Station, completed in May 2010, the total project cost was ¥29 billion, but neighborhoods previously divided by the JR and Tōbu tracks are now reunited.

According to Isesaki City, a new 7,100 sq m station plaza featuring a rotary and park will be completed by FY2015, and plans call for a retail facility on about 13,000 sq m of land to the west of the station plaza, for which the city will begin the process to select a developer.










===

Late-night / early-morning construction work for the track switchout:






New station and tracks in service. Adjacent on the opposite side is the JR Ryōmō Line station elevated several years ago.


----------



## quashlo

*Keikyū forecasts 10% ridership growth at Haneda Airport stations
京急、羽田空港駅の利用者数3300万人に　13年度見通し*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASDD180TD_Q3A021C1TJC000/

Keihin Electric Express Railway (Keikyū Corporation) has forecasted that ridership at Haneda Airport stations will increase to 33 million this fiscal year, a new high for the railway. Average daily ridership at Keikyū’s stations at the domestic and international terminals of the airport for the first half of the fiscal year (April to September) was approx. 91,000 passengers, a 10% year-over-year increase and far outstripping the 2% growth shown for the first half of FY2012. 

According to Keikyū, a major factor in the growth was improved convenience for passengers thanks to schedule improvements that went into effect in October of last year as part of the grade-separation of the Keikyū Main Line and Keikyū Airport Line near Keikyū Kamata Station. The schedule improvements included additional express services connecting directly with Haneda Airport and a reduced travel time between Shinagawa Station and Haneda Airport International Terminal Station. The fastest trip time is now as little as 12 minutes, a time savings of one minute compared to before the schedule improvements and one minute faster than the fastest services on the Tōkyō Monorail between Hamamatsuchō and Haneda Airport. Keikyū’s ¥400 fare between Shinagawa and Haneda, ¥70 cheaper than the monorail, also appears to be a plus among users.

Meanwhile, FY2012 ridership at Tōkyō Monorail’s three stations at Haneda Airport showed negligible growth. The airport will see additional slots opened next spring, and it’s expected that ridership will increase further in FY2014.

===

Weekend midday train traffic at one of the grade crossings between Shinagawa and Kita-Shinagawa:






Window view (left side) on the Tōkyō Monorail from Haneda Airport to Hamamatsuchō:


----------



## quashlo

French video on station melodies, which includes an interview with one of the guys who makes the melodies:






A couple months ago, there was a really good _Tamori Club_ episode about station melodies:

[dailymotion]x141ej3[/dailymotion]


----------



## quashlo

*Kabe Line extension may be delayed one year
可部線延伸１年遅れの可能性*
http://www.chugoku-np.co.jp/News/Tn201310120183.html

In regards to the electrification and extension of the Kabe Line from the current terminus via abandoned tracks to the former Kōdo (河戸) Station in Asa Kita Ward, Hiroshima City, JR West’s Hiroshima office held a press conference on 2013.10.11 and hinted that the opening may be delayed by one year from the original target schedule to spring 2016 in order to coincide with the general schedule changes that take effect every year in the spring.

The railway had originally aimed for a spring 2015 opening, and had applied for project approvals from the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism, hoping to break ground this autumn. Approvals are stalling, however, in part because this would be the first time that tracks have been rehabilitated to restore abandoned service. As there is no precedent in Japan, the work requires some careful attention regarding establishment of new grade crossings, as well as environmental issues in neighborhoods around the new stations.

In regards to possible service plans after the extension is complete, JR West explained that the extension would likely require changes to the schedule for the San’yō Line, which connects with the Kabe Line at Hiroshima Station. The railway indicated that a final decision on the scheduled opening for the line would have to wait until the MLIT grants its approvals, leaving open the possibility for an autumn 2015 opening.

===

Cab view on the abandoned tracks that will be restored for this extension:


----------



## quashlo

*Track curves and aging infrastructure make for slow going on Ōsaka Municipal Subway mobile coverage 
大阪地下鉄:携帯工事が難航　カーブ多く老朽化も壁*
http://mainichi.jp/select/news/20131022k0000e040161000c.html

Antenna installation to provide mobile coverage for passengers inside running trains on the underground portions of the Ōsaka Municipal Subway has slowed due to the abundance of track curves and the age of tunnel infrastructure. Many subway systems in Japan already provide full mobile coverage, and while Ōsaka’s original target was to cover the entire subway system by the end of this fiscal year, current progress is only at about 50%, despite the benefits in terms of passenger convenience and securing outside contact in the event of service disruptions, emergencies, or natural disasters. As a result, it’s expected that completion will be delayed into next fiscal year.

The city isn’t providing any funds for the installation. Instead, the cost to expand coverage to the subway is being entirely paid for by a public-benefit corporation (公益社団法人) formed by mobile service providers. Work began in March of last year, and the original target for completing work on the eight underground lines of the network was sometime this fiscal year. However, progress has only reached about 53.9 km (about 44%) of the 121.9 km of tunnels, covering all of the Midōsuji, Chūō, and Sakaisuji Lines, as well as the Gamō Yonchōme – Kadoma-Minami section of the Nagahori – Tsurumi Ryokuchi Line, and the Nishi-Umeda – Hanazonochō section of the Yotsubashi Line. While the remaining segments of the Yotsubashi Line are expected to be completed soon, work on the Tanimachi, Sennichimae, and Imazatosuji Lines still remains.

Work to provide mobile coverage on the Tōkyō Metro and Toei Subway was completed in March of this year, while subway systems in Sapporo, Sendai, Nagoya, and Fukuoka are also completely covered. Yokohama City expects to finish its work by year’s end. In Kyōto, the Karasuma Line is fully covered, while the Tōzai Line will be fully covered by the first half of next year. Work in Kōbe will begin early next year, starting up a few months thereafter.

According to the public-benefit corporation carrying out the installation work, the slow progress in Ōsaka is due to the greater number of curves on Ōsaka’s system, as the abundance of signal heads and other wayside systems attached to the tunnel walls, and water seepage due to the age of the infrastructure. The city’s Transportation Bureau is also carrying out seismic retrofit works during the same service window between the last and first trains of the day, requiring coordination. In fact, the public-benefit corporation says that Ōsaka has proven the most challenging to install the necessary antennas and leaky coaxial cables.

Progress:










===

In related news, KDDI is looking to expand Wi-Fi coverage to fixed-route buses, and is currently installing the necessary infrastructure onto buses operated by Keiō and Meitetsu, as well as 350 bus stops served by Kyōto’s municipal bus network:
http://www.sankeibiz.jp/business/news/131022/bsj1310220504001-n1.htm


----------



## quashlo

The new Hankyū 1000 series for the Kōbe Line / Takarazuka Line began daytime testing on 2013.10.17, starting with the Shōjaku – Katsura section of the Kyōto Line.

Clips from yesterday (2013.10.22):


----------



## quashlo

*Tōshiba Solutions provides cloud-based train operations software for Saitama Railway*

Press release:
http://www.toshiba-sol.co.jp/news/detail/131022.htm

Following on the news last week with the Yurikamome, Tōshiba Solutions announced that they will also be providing Saitama Railway (埼玉高速鉄道) with the timetable production (基本ダイヤ作成) and crew deployment (乗務員運用作成) components of its SaaS TrueLine® software suite.

Saitama Railway must frequently deal with special event schedules as a result of gamedays at Saitama Stadium 2002, including the related secondary effects to through-servicing lines such as the Tōkyō Metro Namboku Line and Tōkyū Meguro Line. Crew deployment in particular requires extensive timetabling efforts from the scheduling team.

The SaaS TrueLine® timetable production software allows the schedulers to draw stringlines by mouse on the computer screen, allowing for easy creation of a stringline diagram to help the timetabling process. Meanwhile, the crew deployment component of the software suite will allow Saitama Railway to determine the optimum staffing plan based on labor requirements such as shift lengths and layover time. The software can automatically recommend staffing plans and alert the scheduler to problems in the staffing plan. As the databases are shared between the suite programs, tasks such as producing stringline diagrams, shift schedules, train operating plans, and station-specific schedules can all be done through the program. Saitama Railway estimates that the time required for timetabling efforts will be reduced to a mere one-fourth of the current demands.

Producing stringlines:










Scheduling crew shifts:










===

Saitama Railway stock at Fudō-mae and Tamagawa Stations on the Tōkyū Meguro Line:


----------



## quashlo

*Work continues on restoration of former Hosshōji Railway car
木造の客車、往時の姿に　法勝寺電車修復作業進む*
http://www.nnn.co.jp/news/131023/20131023005.html

Work on restoring a former electric railcar that carried passengers between Yonago City and Hosshō-ji Temple (法勝寺) in Nanbu Town (南部町), Tottori Prefecture is being carried out JR West’s Gotō General Rolling Stock Center (後藤) in Hinodechō 2-chōme, Yonagi City (日ノ出町２丁目) by Gotō Engineering (後藤工業), which is subcontracted to perform rolling stock work for the railway. Disassembly and inventory of the wooden passenger car and its over 10,000 components confirmed the rich historical value of the car, revealing evidence of past refurbishment work and use of valuable materials that are now difficult to find. The railway is hoping to complete the restoration work by the end of this fiscal year.

The car in question is Deha-203 (デハ２０３号), designated as a protected cultural property by Tottori Prefecture and operated on the Hosshōji Railway (法勝寺鉄道) before the line was abandoned in 1967. The car was afterwards put on display at Saihaku Elementary School (西伯小学校) in what is now Hosshōji, Nanbu Town, where it deteriorated over the years. The town has been carrying out the ¥30 million restoration project since FY2012.

===

NNN video report:


----------



## quashlo

*Ōbukuro Station upgrades complete
大袋駅橋上化が完成　２６日供用開始　埼玉・越谷*
http://www.asahi.com/articles/TKY201310220392.html

Upgrades to Ōbukuro Station (Fukuroyama, Koshigaya City) on the Tōbu Sky Tree Line are complete, and the new station building will open to the public with the start of service on 2013.10.26.

Tōbu Railway and Koshigaya City invested two years and ¥2 billion into the project, which included construction of a new public passage (自由通路) and new West Exit at the station. Previously, passengers coming from the areas west of the station needed to cross the tracks to reach the ticketing hall, but the public passage now provides a convenient, barrier-free route. Other accessibility improvements included escalators, elevators, and multi-function toilets.

The city is continuing work on a new access road connecting to the station’s West Exit that will establish a new hub for bus services.










===

Train action at Ōbukuro:


----------



## quashlo

*New platform door prototype begins testing at Yayoidai Station*

This is the third and last of the prototype platform door systems currently being tested by the MLIT in the Tōkyō area. Following the “smart” platform doors at Seibu Shin-Tokorozawa and the rope doors at Tōkyū Tsukimino Station, this third type is a bar design being tested at Yayoidai Station (Izumi Ward, Yokohama City) on the Sagami Railway (Sōtetsu) Izumino Line.

The design was developed by Takamizawa Cybernetics and involves moving three fiber-reinforced plastic (FRP) bars up and down. The prototype was installed on one carlength along the outbound platform, at the Yokohama end. There are four openings, three 3 m wide and the final one adjacent to the side door into the conductor’s cab 4 m wide. The vertical clearance from platform to bar when open is 195 cm. When the doors are closed, the bars are at 30 cm intervals. The designed transition time is 3.2 seconds for raising the bars and 3.7 seconds for lowering the bars, and the doors are controlled by the conductor. 

Testing began on 2013.10.27.
Clips:


----------



## quashlo

JR West also unveiled a prototype of its rope platform door design on 2013.10.24. They are working to start field trials of the unit on Platform 1 at Sakurajima Station on the JR Yumesaki Line in Ōsaka City early December. Overall, the design is very similar to what’s already being tested at Tsukimino Station, and is comprised of 5 stainless steel ropes arranged 50 to 120 cm above the height of the platform. The vertical clearance is about 2 m above the platform when the doors are open. The railway hopes to develop the design for mass-production by sometime in FY2017.

_Kōbe Shimbun_ video report of the press event in Amagasaki City:


----------



## quashlo

*IC card for Kumamoto City trams to debut in March 2014
熊本市電ICカード、2014年3月から開始…オリジナルカードは「でんでんnimoca」*
http://response.jp/article/2013/10/29/209512.html

On 2013.10.28, nimoca, the company responsible for managing the IC farecard system for Nishi-Nippon Railroad (Nishitetsu), announced that it will launch the IC farecard system for the Kumamoto City Transportation Bureau’s trams in March 2014.

The system will cover all lines in Kumamoto’s municipally-operated tram system, and will be interoperable with JR Kyūshū’s SUGOCA, the Fukuoka City Transportation Bureau’s Hayakaken, JR East’s Suica, and 7 other nationwide cards. Similar to similar roll-outs of the nimoca system outside of Fukuoka, a special version of the card will be issued in Kumamoto called “Den-Den nimoca” (でんでんnimoca). A total of 58 of the 979 naming suggestions received in September recommended this name, fewer than the 106 votes for “Kumamon nimoca” (くまモンニモカ), named after the mascot character for Kumamoto, and the 51 votes for “Kumaden nimoca” (熊電ニモカ). “Kumamon nimoca” was not selected due to trademark issues, while “Kumaden nimoca” was dropped from contention due to potential confusion with the Kumamoto Electric Railway (“Kumaden”), a private railway operator in the city.

The city’s Transportation Bureau has already signed a formal contract with nimoca on 2013.10.18, worth approx. ¥132 million for FY2013. Circulation of nimoca surpassed 2 million cards in July 2013 and is currently at 2,067,857 cards as of 2013.10.27.


----------



## quashlo

*Kusatsu City shelves plans for new station on JR Biwako Line
南草津―瀬田間の新駅凍結　草津市、ＪＲ西に伝達*
http://www.kyoto-np.co.jp/economy/article/20131029000016

Kusatsu City in Shiga Prefecture has decided to shelve plans for a new station between Minami-Kusatsu and Seta Stations on the JR Tōkaidō Line (Biwako Line), currently separated by 2.7 km. The city cited the high costs and limited potential for new ridership as reasons, and has notified JR West of its decision.

JR West originally vetted the idea of a new station in Shiga Prefecture in 2011, seeing potential to attract new riders. The city then began developing plans for the station, identifying a location in Minamigasa Higashi (南笠東) 1-chōme in Kusatsu City and coordinating with local residents. However, surrounding neighborhoods expressed concern about potential increased traffic on National Route 1 (国道１号), as well as the close proximity to Minami-Kusatsu Station. Building a station at this location, where the line is quadruple-tracked, was estimated to cost at least ¥10 billion, with the city shouldering a substantial portion of the costs. In addition, the estimated number of potential new riders is limited because it is unlikely that the railway’s special rapid (_shin-kaisoku_) services would stop at the station. The city also expressed concern about potential effects to the overall master plan, including the necessary changes to municipal services and infrastructure such as schools and waste facilities to accommodate the increased residential population.

Near the planned site of the station:


----------



## quashlo

*Upgrades announced for Isawa Onsen Station
山梨県笛吹市とJR東日本、石和温泉駅を橋上駅舎に - 完成は2015年3月の予定*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/10/29/091/

JR East recently announced that it will replace the station building at Isawa Onsen Station on the JR Chūō Main Line in Fuefuki City, Yamanshi Prefecture. The project is part of barrier-free upgrades at the station, and will include construction of an elevated station concourse and platform bridge and a new north-south public passage to allow for barrier-free access across the tracks.

The new 2-story steel-frame station building will comprise 1,740 sq m of gross floor area on a 3,288 sq m parcel, and will include elevators, escalators, and other barrier-free facilities. The new public passage through the station, measuring 6 m wide and 109 m long, will better connect neighborhoods north and south of the tracks. The project is expected to cost ¥2.38 billion, rising to ¥3.95 billion when including the additional station area improvements such as the North Exit station plaza.

Work will begin in November, with completion scheduled for March 2015. The current station building, now 76 years old and without barrier-free accessd, will be decommissioned in February 2014 and a temporary station building built adjacent to it to house station facilities while the railway builds the new station building.


----------



## quashlo

*Utsunomiya City to extend planned LRT alignment east
芳賀町の要望受けＬＲＴ延長へ　宇都宮市長表明*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/tochigi/news/20131028-OYT8T01585.htm

In regards to the planned light-rail transit (LRT) line for Utsunomiya City, the mayor announced at a regular press conference on 2013.10.28 that he plans to incorporate an extension of the alignment east into Haga Town (芳賀町) into the project plans. The move is in response to a petition by Haga Town, and represents the first proposal to extend one of the mayor’s major campaign promises—the LRT line—into the suburbs of the city.

The city’s plans currently call for a 15 km east-west alignment from the vicinity of Sakura-dōri Jūmōnji (桜通り十文字) in the western part of the city leading east to the Utsunomiya Technopolis Center (宇都宮テクノポリスセンター), with a target opening in five years. On 2013.10.23, Haga Town submitted a petition to Utsunomiya City to extend the planned alignment 2.5 km further east into the Haga Industrial Zone (芳賀工業団地). The city’s LRT project office says the ultimate plan is to extend it all the way east to the Mooka Railway, which connects Mogi Town (茂木町) and Ibaraki Prefecture’s Chikusei City (筑西市). The route, stop locations, fares, and funding arrangements will be determined by a special working group to be established in November.

The mayor had expressed his intention to prioritize the eastern 12 km segment of the alignment from JR Utsunomiya Station, and intends to incorporate the Haga extension into the initial segment. According to Haga Town, the industrial zone currently employs about 20,000 people, about 10,000 of whom come from Utsunomiya.


----------



## orulz

quashlo said:


> Construction of the new Hakushima Station on the Astram Line / San'yō Main Line (2013.10.27):


It's nice to see work moving forward on this station - 20 years late if you ask me... there should have been a connection with the Sanyo Main Line way back in 1994 when the Astram first opened. The main benefit for Astram will be the transfer with JR since there are already two other stations quite close by, but that will be a pretty big benefit. Astram has often been criticized for running in the red on some years, had this station been there from the beginning it may have never been such a problem (and the extensions may have gotten off the ground more quickly.)

I wonder if the fancy space-age design for the Astram Line staition got VE'd away. Hopefully not.

The JR station itself will probably pick up quite a bit of ridership just by being in the middle of a densely populated inner city neighborhood where there isn't already a JR station within easy walking distance. I have to imagine there will be some redevelopment as some smaller buildings are torn down and replaced with taller blocks of flats. On the downside this will take some ridership off the Kabe line. The transfer at Omachi is actually pretty popular even though it isn't super convenient. I can remember plenty of times getting off the Astram and sitting there late at night for 15 minutes or more for a JR train to come.


----------



## quashlo

News report about a railfan who has been photographing Toyama’s trams for 50 years, with a lot of historic photos. Toyama was the first city on the Sea of Japan coast to operate trams, and the system is celebrating its 100th anniversary this year.


----------



## quashlo

Hankyū 1000 series testing (2013.11.13):

At Jūsō:






At Nishinomiya Kitaguchi:


----------



## quashlo

Some grade crossing action:

Odakyū Odawara Line, Shinjuku No. 1 crossing. This is the first crossing leaving Shinjuku terminal.






Near Keikyū Namamugi Station, trains from Keikyū, JR East, and JR Freight:






Prefectural Route 56 crossing Near Kami-Fukuoka Station on the Tōbu Tōjō Line, quad gates plus sidewalk arms:


----------



## quashlo

Messy five-road intersection crossing near Seibu Higashi-Murayama Station:






Bus and train traffic at the Seibu Ikebukuro Line’s Koganei Kaidō crossing, near Kiyose Station. This is a fairly busy crossing, and there is a traffic control officer stationed to direct traffic.






Wakabayashi crossing on the Tōkyū Setagaya Line, a tram line. A slightly different kind of crossing, controlled by traffic signals, but the train does not have priority. The cross-street is Kan-nana (Loop Road No. 7), so lots of traffic.


----------



## quashlo

*Railways, buses in battle for KIX passengers
関空利用客増、鉄道・バスが争奪戦*
http://osaka.yomiuri.co.jp/e-news/20131118-OYO1T00893.htm

The launch of low-cost carriers and the depreciation of the yen have increased passengers at Kansai International Airport (KIX), and ridership on railways and buses serving the airport last fiscal year posted a year-on-year growth of 15%, reaching 19.35 million, the highest in 10 years. Railway and bus operators are implementing a variety of new strategies, including deploying multi-lingual staff, offering discounted tickets, and establishing new routes.

According to the company operating KIX (新関西国際空港会社), passenger numbers on international and domestic flights at the airport reached about 16.80 million for FY2012, a 2.90 million increase over the previous year. According to data compiled by the Kinki Transport Bureau (近畿運輸局), JR West was the preferred ground transport option, carrying 7.60 million passengers, followed by Nankai Electric Railway with 6.21 million and airport express coaches with 5.16 million. Each of the three recorded year-over-year growth of 13% to 20% and the highest ridership since FY2003. Passenger totals in FY2012 were 2.60 million (15%) higher than in FY2003, when the SARS outbreak deflated ridership.

In particular, JR West is strengthening its services for foreign tourists, given the competition on the San’yō–Kyūshū Shinkansen with LCCs serving Fukuoka, Kagoshima, and other points in Kyūshū. On 2013.11.15, the railway stationed a young Chinese college student studying abroad in Japan at the information kiosk at JR Kansai Airport Station, a welcome hand for a Taiwanese visitor who said she was heading for sightseeing in Kyōto. JR West began deploying the multi-lingual staff in September, and has also begun offering discounted all-you-can-ride tickets for tourists in the Kansai, Chūgoku, and Shikoku regions of Japan. The railway also launched Wi-Fi service at its main stations.

Meanwhile, Nankai is strengthening its ties with LCCs, an effort to work against a common competitor in JR West. Nankai began offering discounted fares on its _Rapi:t_ limited express linking KIX and Namba for Peach Aviation users. Normally ¥1,390 one-way, the railway slashed prices to ¥1,000 for Peach flyers. While the program was initially scheduled to end in March of this year, the program’s popularity convinced the railway to continue the service and add Jetstar Group flyers to the program.

Meanwhile, FY2012 ridership on the 30 or so airport express coach routes, operated by Kintetsu Bus (近鉄バス), Kansai Airport Transport (関西空港交通), and other companies, reached the highest numbers since the airport opened in FY1994. Service improvements have included an additional 3 roundtrips starting in October on the Keihanna Gakuen Toshi (けいはんな学研都市) route, as well as another 13 roundtrips on new routes serving Higashi-Ōsaka.

One of JR West’s multi-lingual staff at JR Kansai Airport Station (right) explains ticketing schemes to foreign tourists.










Ridership trends on connecting ground transport at KIX










===

Window view on _Rapi:t β_ 42, Kansai Airport to Namba:


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro awards contract for Kiba Station works
鹿島・鉄建・錢高JVに/シールド駅を初の開削改良/東京地下鉄東西線木場駅改良土木*
http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=22466

On 2013.11.15, Tōkyō Metro selected a bid from a JV of Kashima (鹿島), Tekken Corporation (鉄建建設), and Zenitaka Corporation (錢高組) for the construction of upgrades to Kiba Station on the Tōzai Line. The contract price is ¥4.772 billion. The project involves excavation above an existing bored station to construct new underground space including a ticketing hall, all while maintaining train service. The project is a world’s first, and has never been done before. Other bids came in from Kumagai-gumi (熊谷組) and Seibu Construction (西武建設); Taisei Corporation (大成建設); Satō Kōgyō (佐藤工業), Tōa Construction Corporation (東亜建設工業), and Daihō Construction (大豊建設); and Shimizu Corporation (清水建設), Tōkyū Construction (東急建設), and Kōnoike Construction (鴻池組).

Kiba Station opened in September 1967 with the Ōtemachi – Tōyōchō extension of the Tōzai Line. Located at sea level, the station was Japan’s first bored station, sited in a 30 m to 40 m thick layer of weak alluvial silts and in close proximity to several canals. With ongoing redevelopment in the surrounding area, daily ridership at the station has grown to 74,000 passengers.

The upgrades will involve widening the especially congested platforms and concourse area near the West Exit of the station and installation of new elevators and escalators to segregate passenger flows and reduce crowding o nthe platform and ticketing levels. Platform width will increase from 6 m to 12 m, and transit time from the platforms to the station exits will decrease by about 2 minutes (44%).

The work will first involve securing the station interior (構内防護), construction of retaining walls (土留工) and temporary structures to support road traffic (路面覆工), and ground improvement (地盤改良), followed by excavation down from ground level and construction of upper, middle, and lower floor plates using the inverted lining method (逆巻工法). Existing segments of the bored tunnel wall will then be removed and the interior area and columns built out. The hole will then be re-filled. According to Tōkyō Metro, this is the first time that an existing bored tunnel will be disassembled to create new underground space for a station, all while maintaining regular train service.










===

Action at Kiba Station, clearly showing the bored tunnel:


----------



## quashlo

*Cash users to take brunt of fare hikes*
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...ers-to-take-brunt-of-fare-hikes/#.UouwPSfTHTo



> Rail and bus operators will raise fares for cash and smart-card users to reflect the 3-point consumption tax hike set for April 1, but they are split over how much to raise the fares.
> 
> The government will allow the operators to raise fares in increments of ¥1 for users of smart cards, but this is not feasible for cash charges. For those who pay in cash, fares will be raised in ¥10 increments. Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism Minister Akihiro Ota said Tuesday that a “double fare” structure should be approved to correctly reflect the tax hike.
> 
> The decision means that after the sales tax is raised to 8 percent from the current 5 percent, smart-card users may be charged ¥154 for fares currently set at ¥150, while passengers paying in cash may be charged ¥160.
> 
> While railways in the Tokyo area, including East Japan Railway Co., will introduce the new fare structure, their counterparts in the Kinki region around Osaka have shown no interest.
> 
> JR East will also consider introducing it in areas surrounding Sendai and Niigata.
> 
> In past tax hikes, fares rose by ¥10 increments. The introduction of integrated circuit cards, or smart cards, that can store data has enabled firms to pass on the tax hike more accurately.
> 
> “We intend to increase the fare in ¥1 increments, in accordance with the transport ministry’s policy,” the managing director of JR East, Toshiro Ichinose, said Tuesday.
> 
> With the utilization rate of smart cards at around 80 percent in the Tokyo area, according to the transport ministry, railways in the Kanto region say they are ready to adopt a fare structure with ¥1 increments. By the end of September, JR East had issued 44.42 million Suica cards, with 23.64 million Pasmo cards issued mainly for use on non-JR railway lines and bus routes in Tokyo and surrounding areas.
> 
> “Raising fares in increments of ¥1 is a reasonable way to cover the amount increased along with the sales tax,” said Tokyu Corp., which accepts Pasmo cards.
> 
> However, the Tokyo Metropolitan Government’s bureau of transportation said the fares set at ticket machines should remain unchanged.
> 
> “Considering the expenses we will need to incur to modify ticket machines to use ¥1 coins, this idea is unrealistic,” the transportation bureau said.
> 
> Meanwhile, railways in the Kinki region, where smart card use is less than 40 percent, are more reluctant to change fares. The number of issued smart cards, such as the ICOCA card, used for railway services run by West Japan Railway Co., and the PiTaPa card, used on train systems run by private companies, totals 10.98 million.
> 
> Keihan Electric Railway Co., an operator in Osaka, Kyoto and Shiga prefectures, said: “the company won’t be able to introduce the new fares at ¥1 increments with a low smart card utilization rate.”


English language news on the new ¥1 increment fare structures to take effect next year. Didn’t know that JR East was planning on introducing it in Sendai and Niigata. Right now, it appears to be primarily JR East, Tōkyō Metro, and the Toei Subway.


----------



## quashlo

*Elevation of Meitetsu Aoyama Station complete
下り線も高架化完了　半田の名鉄青山駅*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/aichi/20131117/CK2013111702000040.html

The grade-separation of the Meitetsu Kōwa Line near Aoyama Station in Handa (半田) City, Aichi Prefecture was completed with the switchout of the outbound track from the temporary shoo-fly to the permanent elevated track.

The work involved elevating about 1.3 km of the line stretching north and south of the station, eliminating six grade crossings. Aichi Prefecture and Nagoya Railway (Meitetsu) have invested ¥12.6 billion in the project since 2008. The inbound track was elevated in May 2012, together with the temporary opening of the new station building. The rest of the works have since been completed, including finishing the outbound platform, installing fully-accessible restrooms, and consolidating the inbound and outbound ticketing halls into a single location. The new platforms also feature waiting rooms.

The stained glass artwork from the original station building, installed when the station opened as “Minami-Narawa Station” (南成岩駅), were relocated to the new waiting rooms.



















===

Cab view:






View from the platforms:


----------



## quashlo

*Grade-separation of Tagajō Station complete
ＪＲ東仙石線:多賀城駅周辺、立体交差事業が完成　新駅舎も開業、式典　南北市街地一体化*
http://mainichi.jp/area/miyagi/news/20131118ddlk04040043000c.html

The continuous grade-separation of the JR Senseki Line in Tagajō (多賀城) City has been completed, and the new barrier-free station building, located just west of the former building, opened to the public on 2013.11.17. 

First envisioned 38 years ago, the project took 7 and a half years to complete, and involved elevation of about 1.8 km of the line between Higashi-Tanaka (東田中) 2-chōme and Denjōyama (伝上山) 3-chōme, eliminating four grade crossings to reunite divided neighborhoods and alleviate traffic congestion. The ¥12.8 billion project was led by Miyagi Prefecture and JR East, and while the 2011 earthquake and tsunami resulted in minor delays to the construction schedule, the work was finally completed recently with the opening of the new outbound platform and station concourse. The inbound track was completed in November 2009 and the outbound track completed in April 2012. Demolition of the former headhouse and construction of a frontage road will be completed in FY2014.

The new north-south connecting passage will be open to the public during train service hours, improving convenience for residents and visitors trying to get between the two sides of the station. The project also includes a food mall, a city tourist information center, and an 895-space bike parking facility. Work is also proceeding at both station exits on land readjustment projects and redevelopment projects, including the relocation of a public library and health care facility.










===

Local FNN video report in Miyagi (2013.11.17):


----------



## quashlo

*Satō Kōgyō wins ¥30 billion contract for Singapore MRT Thomson Line
シンガポール地下鉄新路線/佐藤工業、300億で単独受注*
http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=22589

Singapore’s Land Transport Authority (LTA) has awarded Satō Kōgyō a contract worth approx. ¥30 billion for the new MRT Thomson Line under construction in Singapore.

The award is for Contract T212 (Construction Of Upper Thomson Station and Tunnels For Thomson Line), involving construction of the 228 m long Upper Thomson Station—located roughly in the middle of the Thomson Line—and four tunnels (6.6 m outer diam) stretching approx. 3.9 km in total, using 3 slurry shield machines (泥水式シールド機) and launch pits located in the 2 km between the station and the adjacent Caldecott Station. Construction will take place over 79 months, lasting until May 2020. The tunnels are scheduled for completion in February 2018, followed by the station structures in April 2018. The work involves six consecutive detours of Upper Thomson Road, a major arterial, as well as utilities (sewer, high-voltage power lines, and gas) relocation.

The Thomson Line is a new 30 km line linking the Marina South district in southern Singapore with the Woodlands in northern Singapore. All 22 stations on the line will be underground. Since establishing a local office in 1971, Satō Kōgyō has held a strong presence in Singapore’s infrastructure projects, as well as major civil and construction works. Among the four lines of the MRT, the company has completed Contracts C306, C1280, and C1590 for the East-West Line, Contracts C702 and C712 for the North East Line, and Contract C852A for the Circle Line. The company is also working on three contracts (C928, C932, and C936) worth a total of ¥45 billion for Phase 3 of the Downtown Line, scheduled for completion in 2016.


----------



## quashlo

On 2013.11.21, Hankyū Corporation invited visitors on a press tour and test ride of the new Hankyū 1000 series at Hankyū Umeda Station in Kita Ward, Ōsaka City. This is the company’s first new series in 7 years, and features reduced noise and improved energy performance through use of more efficient motors and braking systems, as well as LED lighting. The new series reduces noise by 40% and consumes 20% less energy than the current most modern trains in Hankyū’s fleet, the 9000 series. The new series will make its official revenue-service debut on 2013.11.28 on the Kōbe Line, followed by the Takarazuka Line in late December. The new sister 1300 series for the Kyōto Line will debut next spring. A total of four trains in the 1000 / 1300 series will be produced to replace aging trainsets.

Sankei video report:






Of some interest is the unusual design of the LCD passenger information screens in the lintels above the doors… It’s a super-wide, super-narrow design that is likely a first in Japanese rolling stock. Sort of reminds me of the unusual “TV-style” double-LCD units on the JR West transverse-seating Urban Network stock. The Kansai area has tended to lag a bit compared to the Tōkyō area in uptake of LCDs for passenger information, often cheaping out by only outfitting half of the doors with screens.


----------



## quashlo

*Ridership projections for Utsunomiya LRT extension to Haga
通勤通学、毎朝３８００人利用　ＬＲＴのＪＲ宇都宮駅東部で試算*
http://www.shimotsuke.co.jp/news/tochigi/politics/news/20131120/1419003

On 2013.11.19, Utsunomiya City reported to the City Council the results of its ridership analysis for the first phase of the city’s proposed LRT line, comprising the 15 km segment from the East Exit of JR Utsunomiya Station to the Haga Industrial Zone (芳賀工業団地). The analysis estimated that approx. 3,800 commuters would use the trams every morning. When combined with ridership demand from shoppers at large shopping centers along the alignment, as well as gameday spectators from Tochigi Prefecture’s Green Stadium (グリーンスタジアム), the system would accumulate annual revenues of ¥740 million. The city will hold a joint committee session with Haga Town on 2013.11.21 to discuss the next steps in the LRT project.

Since August, Utsunomiya City has been conducting hearings with 11 companies in the Kiyohara Industrial Zone (清原工業団地) with more than 250 employees, as well as students from three major schools in the area (one university, one community college, and one prefectural high school) to determine where employees currently work, how employees and students get to work, and how likely they are to use the LRT line.

According to the surveys, ridership on shuttle buses provided by three of the companies was 1,934 passengers daily. Another 500 respondents used buses to get to school. Visitors to 10 of the surveyed firms totaled 549 people.

Based on these results, the city estimated that all commuters and half of the office visitors would use the LRT. The city also forecasted that 3.6% of employees (3,855) working in the Kiyohara and Haga Industrial Zones who currently commute by car would switch to the LRT, or about 7,710 passengers daily. Outside of commute demand, the city also estimated that about 500,000 one-way trips would be generated annually (1,379 passengers daily) by visitors to Tochigi Prefecture’s Green Stadium and shopping centers along the line. Based on a one-way fare structure ranging from ¥100 to ¥400 based on distance, the system would generate a total of ¥740 million in annual revenues.

A 2001 study on the LRT project estimated that daily ridership for the 12 km segment between the East Exit of JR Utsunomiya Station and Utsunomiya Technopolis Center (宇都宮テクノポリスセンター) would be about 13,740. The latest study revised those numbers down to 9,000.

===

East Exit of JR Utsunomiya Station (2013.08.16):






According to another article from a local paper, the city is considering three options for crossing JR Utsunomiya Station, which is perhaps one of the bigger obstacles for the project given that the tram must weave between the elevated Shinkansen tracks and ground-level _zairaisen_ tracks. They are looking at three alignment options (north, center, and south).
http://www.shimotsuke.co.jp/news/tochigi/local/news/20131122/1420136

Starting from the West Exit of the JR station, the north alignment would take the trams north through the West Exit station plaza and turn right near the municipal parking garage (市営駅西中央駐車場). The central alignment would be similar, but cross the station further south, near the taxi pool at the West Exit. The south alignment would head south from West Exit station plaza and cross the station near the Kantō Bus depot (関東バス車庫). All alignment would cross the station at 2F, underneath the Shinkansen and above the _zairaisen_, and the city will be working with JR East to optimize the design for transfers and determine any impacts to the current station facilities.


----------



## quashlo

There was an interesting article here about a proposed undergrounding of the JR Yokosuka Line, a project that I had never heard of before. The article is behind a paywall, but it appears to refer to this project:
http://toki.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/bizplus/1283049943/

Basically, it’s a proposal by Kamakura City included as a “potential” improvement back in the city’s 1998 Urban Master Plan, and involves undergrounding about 1.3 km of the line from the Kobukuroya (小袋谷) crossing to the Meigetsu-in (明月院) crossing as part of improving the aesthetics of this part of one of Japan’s ancient capitals. 

Virtually all of the areas along the Yokosuka Line in this part of Kamakura are in “scenic zones” (景観地区) and historic preservation districts. With all the grade crossings, the Yokosuka Line also causes a lot of delays to cross-street traffic (vehicular and foot traffic) in this area. The original proposal from 1998 lay dormant for some time, but was resurrected in March 2010 when Kamakura City drafted a preservation and management plan for the nearby Engaku-ji temple (円覚寺, an Important Cultural Property and World Heritage Site. The Yokosuka Line was originally built in 1889 to carry personnel and goods to the military port at Yokosuka, and actually cuts through the temple grounds, splitting the site in two for about 80 m along the tracks.

===

I visited Engaku-ji several years ago, and the grade crossings immediately caught my attention (mostly because they were a great spot to get close to the trains). I believe they are currently working on canopy extensions at Kita-Kamakura Station (one of the biggest concerns there was impacts to the area’s aesthetics), although they may have already finished that.

Yokosuka Line E217 and Shōnan–Shinjuku Line E231 series passing the main crossing at Kita-Kamakura Station. This crossing is basically the entrance to Engaku-ji temple, and can get especially busy on the weekends when everyone is visiting Kamakura.


----------



## quashlo

*Odakyū, Setagaya Ward release outline of Odakyū redevelopment
下北沢駅周辺、商業・住宅・文化区域に　小田急と世田谷区*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO62944490R21C13A1L71000/

On 2013.11.21, Odakyū Electric Railway and Tōkyō Prefecture’s Setagaya Ward released an outline of the planned redevelopment for the area surrounding Shimo-Kitazawa Station on the Odakyū Odawara Line. The land in questions was freed up when the rail line and three stations (Higashi-Kitazawa, Shimo-Kitazawa, and Setagaya Daita) were undergrounded in the spring of this year. According to the plans, the land will be divided into the three zones and will house retail facilities, rental units, and other uses. After the ward requested park space in light of the Great East Japan Earthquake, the plan will incorporate open space and greening with disaster response functions.

The area in question covers about 2 km along the former ground-level tracks and encompasses approx. 27,500 sq m. Groundbreaking for the project is expected to take place in FY2018 or later, after the ongoing grade-separation and quadruple-tracking projects in the area are completed.

A “Shimo-Kita shopping zone” would be built in the immediate vicinity of Shimo-Kitazawa Station, featuring 2- to 3-story retail facilities designed to strike a balance with the adjacent established retail streets. A “cultural zone” at Higashi-Kitazawa Station would house small retailers, cafes, and a cultural-related facility. The “Setagaya Life Zone” at Setagaya Daita Station would feature new rental housing.

Parkland and open space would cover approx. 10,000 sq m. Setagaya Ward would lease space in the area to provide an emergency warehouse to store goods for stranded commuters in the event of a major disaster, while benches in the area would feature compartments housing fire extinguishing equipment.

===

This was one of the more heated elements of the grade-separation / undergrounding project, as a lot of citizens are concerned that the redevelopment is the first step in the gentrification of Shimo-Kitazawa.

NHK has a video here:
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20131121/k10013245661000.html

Uncut Friday morning two-hour peak period (0700-0900) on the Odakyū Odawara Line at Shimo-Kitazawa Station (2013.10.04):


----------



## quashlo

A comparison of Hitachi VVVF inverters with MT75 motors on JR East rolling stock:

E259 _Narita Express_
E657 Jōban Line _Fresh Hitachi_
E233 Tōkaidō Line
E531 Jōban Rapid Line (outer suburban)

The E233 part starting @ 3:50 is pretty sweet.


----------



## quashlo

Open house at Shinrin Kōen Division on the Tōbu Tōjō Line (2013.11.17):






Inbound trains at Shin-gashi Station on the Tōbu Tōjō Line on a Sunday evening (2013.11.17).
Sounds like the Tōkyō Metro 10000 series in this one has a wheel flat.






Ex-Keihan 3000 series double-decker on the Toyama Chihō Railroad (2013.11.03 – 2013.11.04):


----------



## sacto7654

quashlo,

If I remember correctly, the original plan for the redevelopment of land above the Odakyū Odawara Line west of Shinjuku once it was placed underground was a very wide street with a lot of "sterile" looking buildings. Good thing that never came to pass, because it would have effectively destroyed the entire Shimo-Kitazawa neighborhood, one of the more interesting areas of Tokyo. The current redevelopment plan preserves the distinct character of Shimo-Kitazawa, but does it with far more modern structures.


----------



## quashlo

Well, I only remember the renders they released in 2010, which I thought were fantastic:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61625253&postcount=2522

I find the latest artist conceptions from the press release a few days ago to be mundane and generic:
http://www.odakyu.jp/program/info/data.info/8037_8311133_.pdf

I would hope that they end up looking more like the former and less like the latter. I find the gentrification argument silly, really... Neighborhoods always change over time—it's a natural process, but many people only become aware of it when it affects them personally. In some cases, it may make sense to intervene and arrest these changes, such as if there is some especially unique architectural or historical value that may be lost, but I'm not convinced that Shimo-Kita necessarily qualifies. I'm also not convinced of the relationship between the station redevelopment and any potential gentrification. We're not talking about a giant "mansion" or apartment tower going up, but a modest 3-story retail space.

For sure, Shimo-Kita is a stimulating neighborhood, though:


----------



## quashlo

Some Keikyū videos... This is probably the single most popular railway in Tōkyō among railfans, as they have some unique operations that really set them apart from their counterparts.

Morning rush hour (0800 hour) at Keikyū Yokohama Station. Unlike the other major private railways in Tōkyō, Keikyū’s busiest station isn’t the Tōkyō terminal at Shinagawa but actually an intermediate station, Yokohama. Daily boardings and alightings are about 254,000 at Keikyū Shinagawa, but about 306,000 at Keikyū Yokohama. In addition to heavy commuter demand to central Yokohama from residents in southern Yokohama, Yokosuka, and the Miura Peninsula, Keikyū’s passenger flows are more weighted towards offs at Shinagawa, while Yokohama is a better mix, with high numbers of both ons and offs. Thankfully, they built an additional platform and segregated the inbound and outbound tracks some time ago, so the platform is a little less congested now.






Keikyū couples and decouples trainsets regularly to increase capacity (through-services to and from the Asakusa Line are only limited to 8-car formations, while Keikyū frequently uses 12-car formations on its fastest services). Trainsets come in fixed formations of 4, 6, or 8 cars, with the most common couplings being 8+4 or 4+4. While there are other major private railways that couple and decouple sets, Keikyū has pretty much perfected it to an art, and there is very little time wasted.

Outbound trains coupling at Shinagawa during the morning rush hour:






Decoupling at Kanagawa Shinmachi. The platforms are only eight cars long, so the decoupled 4-car set in the rear must pull up after the 8-car set has left. The decoupled set either deadheads to the yard near the station, or becomes a four-car local for Uraga. In this case, it’s the latter. The other major station where coupling and decoupling is performed is Kanazawa Bunko, site of another Keikyū yard.


----------



## pudgym29

*relief*



quashlo said:


> *East-west connecting passage at Ikebukuro Station resurrected
> 13年度中に基礎調査/池袋駅東西連絡通路が再始動/豊島区*
> http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=22433
> 
> Plans for a new east-west connecting passage (東西連絡通路) at Ikebukuro Station (Toshima Ward, Tōkyō)—the so-called “South Deck” (南デッキ)—have been resurrected. The passage would connect the Seibu Department Store (西武百貨店) and Metropolitan Plaza (メトロポリタンプラザ) via a new corridor built in the space above the tracks at the station. In October, Toshima Ward signed an MOU with East Japan Railway Company (JR East) to construct the new passage and carry out improvements to the station’s central underground passage (中央地下通路). The Ward is also working on finalizing an MOU with Seibu Railway on a new north-south passage planned to connect the Seibu Department Store with Seibu’s former HQ building, which is scheduled to be replaced with a new building soon. The improvements would improve congestion inside the station’s existing underground passages, as well as improve overall safety and access.
> {edit}
> Should be a good improvement for the station. It isn’t as bad as Shinjuku, but I frequently use Ikebukuro as I often stay at the Tōyoko Inns near the West Exit of the station, and it’s easy to get lost in the maze of underground passages.


   This is good. I have _not_ previously mentioned this; but last December {I'm not coming there this year - there have been no airfare sales from Chicago to Tokyo *all calendar year*. :cripes:}, I got lost trying to find Exit #32 at Ikebukuro station. I was egressing from the Fukutoshin Line, and I may have elevated to street level (or just underneath street level) too quickly. I think I should have walked through the Marunouchi Line Ikebukuro Line station, _and then elevated_. 
Anyhow, Ikebukuro station(s) is definitely confusing. :nuts: Hopefully, this will help.


----------



## pudgym29

*Keikyū consists*



quashlo said:


> Keikyū’s fastest services are the _kaitoku_ (快特)—short for _kaisoku tokkyū_ (快速特急) “rapid limited express”, a somewhat unusual designation that no other railway uses. While these used to be operated exclusively with 12-car formations, the 12-car formations now only run during the morning rush hours—midday _kaitoku_ are now just 8-car formations. The _kaitoku_ is easily one of the fastest non-premium private railway services in Tōkyō, made possible by regauging efforts and track realignments decades ago to speed up the line.
> {edit}


   Well, I guess 1717 hours counts as _morning_ rush hour. :wink2: Here are photographs I took at Keikyū Kamata station one Monday afternoon last December.


----------



## quashlo

*Penta-Ocean wins contract for Woodlands North Station on Singapore MRT Thomson Line*
http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/lta-awards-contracts-for/904064.html



> SINGAPORE: The Land Transport Authority (LTA) has awarded the contracts for Woodlands North and Napier stations on the Thomson MRT Line for some S$526 million.
> 
> The S$337 million contract for the construction of Woodlands North station and its associated tunnels went to Penta-Ocean Construction Co Ltd.
> 
> In a statement issued on Friday morning, LTA noted Penta-Ocean as an established contractor in Japan with several infrastructure and building projects at home and overseas.
> 
> In Singapore, it was involved in building Northeast Line's HarbourFront station, East-West Line's Expo station and North-South Line's Yew Tee and Kranji stations.
> 
> The company is currently involved in building Downtown Line 3's Bendemeer station.
> 
> The S$189 million contract for building Napier station and its associated tunnels went to Sinohydro Corporation Ltd.
> 
> LTA said Sinohydro Corporation, a construction and hydropower engineering company, is involved in international infrastructure projects such as hydroelectric dams, power plants, road and rail including the construction of subway lines in Guangzhou and Tianjin.
> 
> LTA said work under both contracts is expected to start by the first quarter of 2014.
> 
> Woodlands North station is expected to be ready in 2019, and Napier station in 2021.


----------



## quashlo

*Echizen Railway to place order for new LRVs 
えち鉄、ＬＲＶ導入　相互乗り入れへ来月発注*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/131130/fki13113002240002-n1.htm

The liaison committee responsible for revitalizing the Echizen Railway (えちぜん鉄道) in Fukui Prefecture revealed that it plans to place an order this December for new low-floor light rail vehicles (LRVs) needed for the 2015 start of through-services with the Fukui Railway Fukubu Line (福井鉄道福武線).

An order will be placed soon with a railcar manufacturer, with the new trams debuting in revenue service when the Mikuni–Ashiwara Line begins through-service with the Fukubu Line in a year and a half. The new trams would be slightly smaller than the new FUKURAM LRV that debuted on the Fukui Railway earlier this year, but the committee plans to place an order with the same manufacturer. Work will also begin on the necessary improvements at Tawaramachi Station (田原町駅) in order to facilitate through-service between the two railways.

Ridership for the first half of the fiscal year (April to September) was about 1,634,771 passengers—largely even with the 1,633,345 passengers from last year.

===

Looks like another order for Niigata Transys, which seems to have established a pretty good niche for itself. 
Not surprising that they would go with something a little smaller than the F1000 series (FUKURAM), though… I believe the F1000 is the largest of the modern LRVs in Japan (outside of Hiroshima), at 27+ m long and 2.6 m wide.

In other news, Echitetsu will also begin work on elevation of their tracks at Fukui Railway in December, with completion in 2018, in time for Fukui’s hosting of the National Sports Festival. However, trains would begin using an 800 m elevated section of the line adjacent to the Hokuriku Shinkansen’s Fukui Station as early as 2015. The ground-level tracks would then be removed and a permanent elevated structure constructed in its place, opening in March 2018. The grade-separation project would eliminate several grade crossings at Hōei (宝永), Hinode (日之出), and other locations, alleviating traffic congestion along east-west streets crossing the railway tracks.
http://news24.jp/nnn/news8634614.html


----------



## quashlo

*Lobby group submits petition on Numazu Station elevation project
知事に「早期決断」迫る　沼津高架化　賛成派団体が要望書*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/131130/szk13113002310003-n1.htm

A lobby group comprised of the Numazu Chamber of Commerce and Industry (沼津商工会議所) and other members met with the governor of Shizuoka Prefecture on 2013.11.29 and submitted their petition to have the project begun immediately. Support for the project is fiercely split, and the fate of the plan lies in the hands of the governor. With the end of the public involvement (パブリックインボルブメント) period, the governor said that some understanding had been reached on both sides, but he refrained from making any specific comments.

The petition called for concluding negotiations with JR Central and JR Freight and beginning construction as soon as possible. The governor said he still hopes that both sides can openly discuss the four plans presented in the PI period and eventually settle on a single compromise plan.

===

Another grade-separation project outside the major metro areas, although this one is a bit more controversial, becoming a flashpoint in several mayoral elections in Numazu City. The project involves elevating about 3.7 km of the Tōkaidō Main Line and 1.6 km of the Gotenba Line surrounding Numazu Station, eliminating 13 grade crossings. The project would also involve relocating the adjacent freight terminal and railyard at the station respectively to the Hara (原) district of the city—between Hara and Higashi-Tagonoura (東田子の浦駅) Stations—and the Katahama (片浜) district of the city—between Numazu and Katahama Stations. The new Numazu Station would remain a six-track layout (three island platforms), but feature a north-south public passage, platform bridge, and elevated concourse.

As for other grade-separation projects encountering difficulties, the governor of Okayama Prefecture is looking to JR West to assist in downsizing and value-engineering the elevation of the JR Tracks at Kurashiki Station. A cost-benefit analysis completed by Okayama Prefecture in January showed that the project’s benefits would fall short of the estimated costs, prompting a re-evaluation of the scope of the project. Currently, it involves elevating 3.2 km of the San’yō Line and 2.2 km of the Hakubi Line to eliminate grade crossings and improve north-south connectivity through the station and tracks. The estimated project cost is ¥60.9 billion, of which 7% would be shouldered by JR West and 93% by the national, prefectural, and municipal governments.
http://www.sanyo.oni.co.jp/news_s/news/d/2013111512434450/


----------



## quashlo

*Disparity in support for new Ōu Main Line station in Akita City
泉・外旭川新駅、地元住民の４５％「ぜひ必要」*
http://www.sakigake.jp/p/akita/politics.jsp?kc=20131130j

A survey of Akita City residents in July indicated that 45.7% of local residents said a new station on the Ōu Main Line in the Izumi (泉) / Soto-Asahikawa (外旭川) districts of the city was “definitely necessary”, while only 17.4% of residents in other parts of the city responded similarly. The results were published on 2013.11.29, indicating a high neighborhood-level disparity regarding support for the project.

Overall support for the project, including those who said the station was necessary only if the cost-benefit analysis showed that benefits outweighed the costs, stood at 76.4% for residents in the Izumi and Soto-Asahikawa districts, and 62.4% for other city residents. The mayor, who has made a new station a campaign promise, announced the survey results at a City Council session, and said he now hopes to begin negotiations with JR East.

The new station would likely be located near the Sugano Tunnel (菅野), between Izumi Sugano (泉菅野) and Soto-Asahikawa. A ridership analysis indicated that this location would generate higher ridership than a station near the Teiseki crossing (帝石踏切).


----------



## quashlo

*TX sells power from regenerative braking back to grid
電車ブレーキで生じる電気、余剰分売電へ…ＴＸ*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/atmoney/news/20131130-OYT1T00091.htm

In a first among railway operators in Japan, Tsukuba Express (TX) operator Metropolitan Intercity Railway (MIR) announced on 2013.11.29 that it would begin selling electricity generated through train regenerative braking systems back to power provider Tōkyō Electric Power Company (TEPCO). The program would begin on 2013.12.01.

Electricity is used to rotate train motors during acceleration, but during deceleration, the motors can continue to rotate, generating electricity through a process called regenerative braking. This electricity can be used to power other trains as they accelerate or diverted to power systems such as station lighting and escalators or train HVAC equipment. MIR will now take any surplus electricity generated through regenerative braking that is not diverted to power other equipment and sell it back to TEPCO.

The TX already has special transformer equipment to keep the line’s current at a constant voltage and frequency in order to minimize effects on data collected by the Japanese Meterological Agency’s geomagnetic observatory (地磁気観測所) in Ishioka City, Ibaraki Prefecture. Using this transformer equipment, the railway will convert the surplus electricity for secondhand use and and feed it back to the grid.

In light of energy conservation efforts following the Great East Japan Earthquake, the MIR has made better use of electricity a key goal. The plan involves selling back power at 7 of the railway’s 10 substations. The Yashio substation in Yashio City, Saitama Prefecture will be first, followed by the Kashiwa substation (Kashiwa City, Chiba Prefecture) in April of next year. The railway expects to offer about 2 million kW •h in the first year, enough to power the annual electricity needs of 600 households.

===

Press release:
http://www.mir.co.jp/topics/2013/post_49.html

Like the Jōban Rapid Line, the TX also has to deal with dual-voltage / dual-current systems, and for the same reason (the JMA geomagnetic laboratory in Ishioka). The “dead section” where the switch occurs (can see the lightboards deactivate @ 0:37 and reactivate @ 1:08):


----------



## quashlo

*Ibaraki Prefecture holds conference to lobby for Jōban Line through-services to Tōkyō Station
常磐線東京駅乗り入れ　本数拡大へ促進大会*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/ibaraki/20131129/CK2013112902000160.html

With the upcoming extension of the Jōban, Utsunomiya, and Takasaki Lines south from their current terminus at Ueno towards Tōkyō Station, a conference sponsored by Ibaraki Prefecture was held in Mito City on 2013.11.28 to lobby for expanding the number of Jōban Line through-services into Tōkyō Station. This is the third of such conferences, which began last year.

JR East is currently constructing the 3.8 km Tōhoku Through Line (東北縦貫線) between Ueno and Tōkyō Stations to relieve rush-hour overcrowding. The work will be finished in 2014, after which some services on all three lines will be extended towards Tōkyō and Shinagawa, interlining with the Tōkaidō Line.

Unlike Tochigi and Gunma Prefectures, which have ready access to Shinkansen and the Shōnan–Shinjuku Line, Ibaraki Prefecture does not have any direct rail service into Tōkyō Station or beyond towards Yokohama. As a result, local residents and government officials have waited anxiously for the opening of the new connection, which would make it more convenient to reach central Tōkyō and increase tourist numbers in Ibaraki.

However, there is a limit to the total number of train slots on the new connection, which must then be distributed across the three lines currently terminating at Ueno. As a result, not all services will run through to Tōkyō. A final service plan has yet to be developed, but the Prefectural Government hopes to make JR executives aware of poor customer satisfaction along the Jōban Line in the hopes of maximizing the Jōban Line through-services.

Ridership on the Jōban Line, however, is continuing to decrease. Average daily ridership at Tsuchiura Station in FY2012 was 16,000 passengers, 20% lower than the 20,000 passengers recorded 10 years ago (FY2002), indicating a possible shift to the Tsukuba Express, which opened in 2005.


----------



## quashlo

In other Jōban Line news, the widening of Platform 3 at Nippori Station, for inbound Jōban (Rapid) Line trains, was completed on 2013.10.20. Obviously, it went by unnoticed by me, since I didn’t see any news about it. Nippori is, in some ways, the effective terminus of the Jōban Line due to being the preferred transfer location to connecting JR and Keisei services (changing trains is more cumbersome at Ueno), but the platform width only maxed out at 6.4 m, which of course becomed significantly narrower near the stairway and escalator wells. The platform width has now been increased by a maximum of 2.4 m, achieved by bowing out the inbound Jōban Line tracks at the station over a length of 400+ m. If you remember, Keisei moved their ground level platform at Nippori Station up two levels to the station’s 3F several years ago in 2009. This resulted in an unusual situation with Keisei platforms at 1F (inbound) and 3F (outbound), but also made the Jōban Line platform widening possible.

There’s some very good diagrams here:
http://mirai-report.com/blog-entry-1263.html




























Construction scenes. Was rainy this day, probably not a good day to do the work (although it probably means less passengers inconvenienced).











Scenes at Matsudo, Kita-Senju, Nippori, and related action. From the start of service to about 17:20, all trains on the rapid tracks, including _Hitachi_ limited expresses and special rapids (特別快速)—turned back at Kita-Senju in order to accommodate the construction. Can see the massive electrical equipment needed on top of the E531 series outer suburban as it departs @ 4:15… All long-distance trainsets on the Jōban Line (i.e., east of Toride) need to cope with dual-current / dual-voltage (1,500 V DC and 20,000 V AC), and their unique specs (read: limited number of available trains) will probably be a limiting factor in getting a significant number of the Tōhoku Through Line slots for Jōban Line services past Toride.






Resumption of service to Ueno, shot at the newly-widened platforms at Nippori:


----------



## quashlo

pudgym29 said:


> Could these projects be amalgamated with J.R. East's already announced plan to build a new station between Shinagawa and Tamachi [near Toei's Sengakuji station] stations? :hmm:


Well, that was the main topic of the post that you quoted me on... Basically, it's not clear how they would connect the line from Haneda into the new station at the railyard site without having to completely rebuild the Tōkaidō Freight Line approach coming due east of Sengakuji. It would need to dive over or under the parallel viaduct carrying the leads to the Tōkaidō Shinkansen railyard and then find some way to turn 90° and orient itself parallel to the JR East mainlines. Ideal would be to have separate approaches to allow trains from both the west side and east side of the Yamanote Line loop be able to get onto the freight line, but that would substantially increase the cost... Given the demand, they may be able to make it work just by switching the train's direction, assuming they could get at least one direction into the station, but I’m very doubtful they could even do that, really. 

Alternatively, they could sail it up and over the Shinkansen yard leads and come into the new station at 90°, but then there’s no through-service with the existing network, substantially limiting the usefulness of the line (especially compared to the similar existing situation with the Tōkyō Monorail requiring the transfer at Hamamatsuchō).

Another permutation would be to avoid doing anything here and instead try to connect further north, but that wouldn’t really achieve the goal of connecting this new development zone to Haneda with a one-seat train ride. The airport can already be fairly easily reached with one transfer at Shinagawa to Keikyū. It's not exactly clear how they'd achieve a connection further north, though, as there is no longer a direct connection with the Tōkaidō Main Line, and the Tōkaidō Shinkansen tracks are just to the left, meaning there would still need to be a flyover somewhere anyways.

As you approach Hamamatsuchō from the south, the JR ROW does open up a bit, and you can see a fair amount of empty space in between the Tōkyō Monorail and the Tōkaidō Shinkansen, I believe from the original freight line alignment to Shiodome / Tsukuji, now just a forest of scrapers:
http://www.hakanaki-jokei.com/shiodome.html

They might be able to use this space somehow, but not without doing a fair bit of work on the existing tracks, including the Shinkansen, something JR Central probably wouldn’t be too happy about.


----------



## quashlo

*Progress on grade crossing improvements at less than 10%
「開かず」「危険」　踏切改善１割未満*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/economics/news/CK2013120302000145.html

Of the 1,428 grade crossings identified by the national government as in critical need of improvements due to high danger levels or long downtimes, less than 10% have been improved over the course of the last six years, according to a study by _Tōkyō Shimbun_, with a primary factor being the lack of progress on negotiations between local governments and railway operators regarding cost and project scope. The study appears to indicate that the national government is not doing enough as an intermediary, and that additional measures are need.

Included among the major “problem” crossings that have yet to be improved are two locations in Yokohama City: the Kawawa (川和) crossing on the JR Yokohama Line, where a woman was struck and killed trying to rescue a man at the crossing, and the Umio (生見尾) crossing on the JR Keihin–Tōhoku Line, where an elderly man was killed in August after failing to make it across the tracks in time.

According to reports submitted by the railway operators to the national government in late March 2013 regarding progress on improvements at these grade crossing locations, they reported that improvements had only been completed at 130 locations, 9% of the total number. Even including locations where work had begun on improvements, the progress stands at a mere 17%, meaning that over 80% had yet to se any significant progress towards improvement. JR East was tops among railway operators, with over 179 unimproved crossing locations.

After a 2005 incident at a grade crossing at Takenotsuka Station on the Tōbu Isesaki Line in Adachi Ward, Tōkyō that resulted in two fatalities, the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) inspected all 36,000 grade crossings in Japan from 2006 to 2007. They identified locations where crossings needed to be eliminated through elevation or undergrounding, either due to excessive downtimes of 40 minutes or more due to high train obstructions to traffic flow, or narrow sidewalk widths.

MLIT policy places the cost of grade crossing improvements on the shoulders of local governments, which frequently prioritize economic strategies above safety policies. Meanwhile, while many railway operators generate a high levels of revenue, they currently refrain from taking leadership roles in such projects, instead acquiescing to MLIT policy. Many local governments say that railway operators deserve a major share of the responsibility, as well.

Fatalities at grade crossings has decreased from the 200 or so per year in the 1980s to 118 in FY2010, but increased to 121 in FY2012.










===

The crossing at Takenotsuka. They recently started work on the grade-separation here, so this will be gone in 10 years.


----------



## quashlo

*Redevelopment, expanded station plaza in store for Hon-Atsugi Station
駅前広場拡張、25階建てビルも*
http://www.townnews.co.jp/0407/2013/11/29/214750.html

The detailed geographical scope of the urban redevelopment project at the South Exit of Hon-Atsugi Station in Atsugi City has been revealed.

The station plaza would be expanded to encompass portions of the site currently occupied by the ANA Happiness Building (全日空ハピネスビル) on the opposite side of the adjacent road, with the remaining portions of the project area to be redeveloped with a 25-story building. The redevelopment will encompass approx. 8,000 sq m, including the station plaza and the Asahichō (旭町) 1-25 parcel, with the station plaza being expanded from its current 3,460 sq m to about 4,530 sq m.

Property owners on the site formed a redevelopment union for the project in 2005. The _Atsugi Urban Planning and Urban Development Policy_ (「厚木都市計画都市再開発の方針」) published by Kanagawa Prefecture in 2009 included both the redevelopment and upgrades to the station plaza. Currently, the station plaza causes conflicts between buses, taxis, and private vehicles, and it is hoped that the new station plaza will resolve these problems, together with improving pedestrian convenience. In particular, there would be spaces designated specifically for private vehicles and taxis to resolve ambiguity in where these vehicles should stop. While some citizens have called for a pedestrian deck at the station, the location of the station’s faregates at ground level, together with the potential traffic impacts due to the columns needed to support the deck, make it an unlikely proposition. Instead, some have proposed widening the sidewalk and installing canopies to improve the pedestrian experience.

Approx. 2,370 sq m of land surrounding the Resona Bank’s Atsugi branch (りそな銀行厚木支店) will be redeveloped with a 90 m, 25-story building, roughly the same height as the 26-story Atsugi Axt Main Tower (厚木アクストメインタワー) and the tallest building in central Atsugi. The lower floors would house commercial and office, while the upper floors would house approx. 150 residential units. Urban planning approvals could be obtained in FY2014, with groundbreaking in 2016.










===

Hon-Atsugi Station is a major station on the Odakyū Line. This is the North Exit, which has most of the activity, but the redevelopment and plaza improvements should help to spread some of the bustle to the South Exit as well.


----------



## quashlo

*Contractor selected for Nanakuma Line extension’s Hakata Station
福岡市営地下鉄:七隈線延伸　博多駅部分、民間５社共同企業体と契約*
http://mainichi.jp/area/fukuoka/news/20131205ddlk40020334000c.html

On 2013.12.04, the Fukuoka City Transportation Bureau (福岡市交通局) announced that it had signed a contract with a five-firm consortium including Taisei Corporation (大成建設) to serve as general contractor for the future Hakata Station on the 1.4 km extension of the Nanakuma Line from Tenjin Minami to Hakata. The construction schedule begins on 2013.12.05 and will continue to 2019.03.15. 

This particular contract covers Hakata Ekimae (博多駅前) 2-chōme to Hakata-eki Chūōgai (博多駅中央街) and involves construction of an 8,950 sq m station on B4F and B5F at the west side of JR Hakata Station. Construction cost is approx. ¥11.2 billion.

The entire extension is estimated to cost approx. ¥45.0 billion, and will include an intermediate station between Tenjin Minami and Hakata near Canal City Hakata. Revenue service is scheduled to begin in FY2020.

===

According to a _Sankei Shimbun_ article, groundbreaking will take place in February. 

A tour of the Nanakuma Line yard and maintenance facility in Hashimoto:


----------



## quashlo

*New rope platform doors at JR Sakurajima Station begin testing*
http://www.asahi.com/articles/OSK201312050002.html

A trial installation of JR West’s new rope-style platform doors began operating on 2013.12.05 at Sakurajima Station on the JR Yumesaki Line in Konohana Ward (此花区), Ōsaka City. The tests will last until the end of March 2014, after which the railway hopes to develop a standard design for mass production sometime in FY2017.

The prototype door system is installed on about 160 m of Platform 1, and consists of five pylons erected vertically along the platform edge, with ropes threaded through. The ropes rise up to a height of 2 m when a train is stopped at the station, allowing passengers to board trains.

None of the five major private railways in Kansai has platform doors, and JR West only has platform doors at two _zairaisen_ stations.

===

Kyōdō News video report:






Early morning testing of the system, before start of service:


----------



## quashlo

Finally, a decent video of the newly-upgraded Settsu Motoyama Station (2013.11.28):


----------



## quashlo

*Itoigawa Station upgrades complete*

Upgrades to the station building at JR West’s Itoigawa Station (Itoigawa City, Niigata Prefecture) debuted to the public on 2013.12.01. While there was an existing headhouse at the north side of the station, the upgrades constructed a new south-side headhouse for the elevated Shinkansen station to open in spring 2015 with the Hokuriku Shinkansen extension to Kanazawa. The work also involved constructing a platform bridge and elevated concourse for the _zairaisen_ tracks, as well as a north-south public passage through the station.

The elevated _zairaisen_ concourse and the _zairaisen_ portion of the public passage opened to the public with the start of train services on 2013.12.01. The southern portion of the public passage, through the Shinkansen station, is scheduled to be completed in autumn 2014.

===

Ceremony:






Slideshow tour:


----------



## quashlo

It appears that a new all-glass platform door design will be tested (?) at Toyosu Station on the Tōkyō Metro Yūrakuchō Line. It’s been installed on only one car length (Car 9) of Platform 4… The rest of the doors are standard designs. This would appear to be Tōkyō Metro's first foray into this type of design.
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/home_141421356/15888271.html


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Nice! The glass looks so much better actually. Really sleek. 

I really look forward to seeing all the new rail improvements when I am back next week.


----------



## quashlo

*Chiba City mayor to push JR to begin Rinkai Line / Keiyō Line through-services
新宿・渋谷と幕張が直通運転の可能性　千葉市長が16年度にも「試行運行」明かす*
http://www.j-cast.com/2013/12/09191233.html

At the December 2013 session of the Chiba City Council, the mayor of Chiba City revealed his intention to push JR East to begin through-services between the Tōkyō Waterfront Area Rapid Transit (TWR) Rinkai Line and JR Keiyō Line as early as FY2016. The tracks of the two lines are physically connected by crossovers between Shin-Kiba and Kasai Rinkai Kōen Stations, and the original intent was to operate through-services. However, red tape, in the form of issues regarding settlement of fare revenues, has thus far proved to be the main obstacle in realizing the original goal.

Currently, passengers coming from Shinjuku and Shibuya heading to Makuhari have two potential routes. The first involves taking the Chūō Line and transferring at Tōkyō Station to the Keiyō Line, a transfer that can take as much as 8 minutes due to the distance between the Chūō Line and Keiyō Line platforms at the station. The second option involves taking a through-servicing Saikyō Line / Rinkai Line train and transferring at Shin-Kiba due to a Keiyō Line train.

The biggest reason behind the delay in through-services has to do with settling fare revenues. Construction costs for the Rinkai Line were high due to an alignment that runs through reclaimed land in Tōkyō Bay and features many tunnels. As a result, fares are set at standards that are slightly higher than other railways—the first route option from Shinjuku to Kaihin Makuhari via the Chūō Line only costs ¥620 one-way, but the second option via the Rinkai Line costs ¥920. Due to the way fares are calculated by JR in the Greater Tōkyō Suburban Area, passengers traveling between the two stations can only be charged the cheapest fare (¥620), even if they take the Rinkai Line route, meaning that TWR would see its revenues drop unless it forces passengers to get off at Shin-Kiba and pass through faregates.

But if this hurdle can be cleared, there is very little else to prevent the two railways from running through-services. Foodex Japan 2012, an international food and drink show in its 37th showing, was held in Makuhari Messe in March 2012, and the conference sponsor worked with the two railways to operate special services linking Shinjuku and Kaihin Makuhari Stations, restricted to conference attendees and event-related staff. Group charter trains are also occasionally operated from the Tōkaidō and Chūō Line to the Tōkyō Disney Resort near Maihama Station. 

On 2013.12.16, the mayor of Chiba City announced his plan to have regular through-services between the Rinkai Line and Keiyō Line running on a trial basis by FY2016. Specifically, the trial would involve negotiations with TWR and JR East on operation of a _Homeliner_ service, a type of premium-fare service operated with limited express rolling stock and designed to provide a more comfortable evening commute for passengers heading to the suburbs. Passengers pay the regular distance-based fare plus a “liner” ticket, usually around ¥500, to reserve a specific seat on the train. The mayor’s plan involves potentially increasing the cost of the “liner” ticket on the service to cover the difference in fares between the Chūō Line and Rinkai Line routes, ensuring that passengers are charged the appropriate fare and maintaining TWR’s revenue stream. Officials would then analyze the observed _Homeliner_ passenger flows during the trial period before determining a permanent service plan.

===

As I said previously, this would seem like a no-brainer in preparation for the 2020 Olympic Games… Even if they can’t reach a permanent solution regarding the fare settlement issue, at the very worst they could still operate some specials from the Keiyō Line to the Rinkai Line using regular commuter EMUs. The trains could terminate at Tōkyō Teleport, forcing everybody off at that station to discourage habitual cheating of the system, with maybe some platform control at the station to prevent passengers from Chiba from unknowingly getting off at Tōkyō Teleport and transferring to a regular Rinkai Line train to get to the Saikyō Line.


----------



## quashlo

*Nickname selected for Tōhoku Through Line*

Official press release:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2013/20131205.pdf

On 2013.12.09, JR East announced that it had selected an official “nickname” (愛称) for the currently under-construction Tōhoku Through Line, which will re-connect three regional / suburban lines at Ueno (Utsunomiya, Takasaki, and Jōban Lines) with one line at Tōkyō (Tōkaidō Line). The selected name is the “Ueno – Tōkyō Line” (上野東京ライン).

Specifically, the railway says the name will be used to “identify through-servicing trains”:



> 愛称については、宇都宮線・高崎線・常磐線と東海道線（東京・新橋・品川方面）を直通運転する列車の案内等で使用します。


JR East also announced that the line would open at FY2014 close, although no specific date has yet been revealed.

===

A bit surprising… I had always assumed they would either keep “Tōhoku Through Line” as the name of the line, or just call the trains whatever their primary line is:

e.g..
“Jōban Line for Shinagawa” (常磐線 品川行き)
“Tōkaidō Line for Ueno” (東海道線 上野行き)

You could perhaps argue that Tōhoku Through Line is a bit ambiguous and impartial, as the Utsunomiya Line / Takasaki Line are basically the Tōhoku Main Line while the Jōban Line is completely separate, but the second option (retaining the name of the primary line) seems like it would have been the simplest to implement, with the least amount of confusion… Not sure if I totally agree with JR East on this one, although it remains to be seen how exactly the “nickname” will be used in various situations.

_Ibaraki Shimbun_ video report on Ibaraki Prefecture’s lobbying to get more slots for the Jōban Line:


----------



## quashlo

*Kōbe mulls through-service between subway, Hankyū
阪急神戸線と神戸市営地下鉄、相互直通運転を検討へ*
http://www.asahi.com/articles/OSK201312090025.html

On 2013.12.09, the mayor of Kōbe City indicated that he was considering building a new connection between the Kōbe Municipal Subway Seishin–Yamate Line (西神・山手線) and Hankyū Corporation’s Kōbe Line near Sannomiya in order to allow the two lines to operate through-services. The plan is intended to enhance the convenience and connectivity of the Kōbe’s suburban Seishin New Town (西神ニュータウン) in the western reaches of the city Umeda in central Ōsaka. He announced the news at his first session with the City Council after being elected to office.

The current plans would call for undergrounding Hankyū Sannomiya Station and connecting it with the Seishin–Yamate Line’s Sannomiya Station. The project was included in a report published in 2004 by the Kinki Region Transport Council (近畿地方交通審議会) under the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT), but the city, faced with budget problems, balked at the ¥190 billion cost of the project.

However, the new mayor has said he wants to take a closer look at the merits and demerits of the project, including the engineering issues and the potential effects to neighborhoods along the Seishin–Yamate Line.










===

The Seishin–Yamate Line only operates 6-car trains, but most stations were already designed to accommodate 8-car trains, so there shouldn’t be too many fleet-related issues (Hankyū Kōbe Line is eight cars). Just from a network planning perspective, the through-service definitely makes sense, as the JR Kōbe Line, Hanshin Main Line, and Hankyū Kōbe Line all sort of converge at Sannomiya, such that the section between Sannomiya and Kōbe is basically six-tracked parallel running. The through-service would at least more evenly distribute passengers and enhance the overall network.

The Kōbe Rapid Railway is a huge mess, as it was built to bring together all of the private railways running through Kōbe, with the result being a very confusing set of through-servicing. Hankyū trains (orange) currently only through-service as far as Shin-Kaichi (via the brown segment)… They used to go as far as Suma-ura Kōen (須磨浦公園) on the San’yō Electric Railway (gray), with San’yō trains going as far as Rokkō on the Hankyū Line, but those were eventually abandoned, as San’yō – Hanshin through-services became the dominant pattern. San’yō and Hanshin are a better match from a rolling stock perspective anyways, as they both operate short trains (3-, 4- and 6-car formations) with through-services going all the way from San’yō Himeji to Hanshin Umeda. 










Diverting some (or all) of the Hankyū trains to the Seishin–Yamate Line, which runs a separate east-west alignment to the north, would definitely increase the attractiveness of the suburban communities in western Kōbe, although it could come at the expense of the existing through-service with the Hokushin Express Electric Railway (北進急行電鉄) connecting into the subway at Shin-Kōbe Station. The current Sannomiya Station for the Seishin–Yamate Line is also not really an ideal layout, as it’s only single-track platforms split on two levels underground, and I doubt they have any room to expand with a second track on both levels to facilitate cross-platform transfers.

The other thing to note is that Hankyū announced that they would also redevelop their terminal at Sannomiya, following JR’s announcement that they would do the same for their station. So, if Kōbe City does move forward with connecting Hankyū into the subway, this would be the best time to do it.


----------



## quashlo

*Kawagoe launches bikesharing program
川越で自転車シェア　無人ポート設置　観光、通勤にどうぞ*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/saitama/20131204/CK2013120402000156.html

Saitama Prefecture’s Kawagoe City launched a new bikesharing program this month. Spread across a total of 8 stations in the city, the program is expected to attract tourists looking to sightsee around the city, known as “Little Edo” (小江戸) for its similarity to the pre-modern Tōkyō, with fees starting at ¥200 for the first 40 minutes. The program will also offer commuter fare structures, with a six-month membership costing ¥6,000, in the hope of attracting bike commuters.

The city’s Transport Policy Division conducting field trials of a community bikesharing system for four and a half months from October of last year through to March of this year. Usage was high during the weekday morning and evening commutes, while midday usage was high on weekends. The city eventually decided on a five-year permanent program in the hopes of making bikesharing an established option for getting around the city, improving convenience for tourists and reducing the number of automobiles entering the city center.

The bike stations are located within a 2 km radius north of JR and Tōbu Kawagoe Stations, covering a variety of sights including the Kita-in temple (喜多院), the historic streetscape district (蔵造りの町並み), and the inner palace of Kawagoe Castle (川越城本丸御殿). Users can bike from Kawagoe Station, or park their cars at a local garage and ride on a sightseeing tour of the city.

A total of 80 bikes will be part of the fleet. Users first enroll at the station by feeding their credit card into the readers located at each station and then unlock a bike by tapping either their transport IC card or requesting issuance of a password.


----------



## quashlo

*Prefectural subcommittee to restart work on new Keiyō Line station
新駅「準備会」再開へ　ＪＲ京葉線、イオンモール開業で　千葉県議会*
http://www.chibanippo.co.jp/news/politics/169417

On 2013.12.05, Chiba Prefecture officials announced that they are ironing out a plan to re-establish a subcommittee to look at a proposed a station on the JR Keiyō Line in Mihama Ward, Chiba City. The news coincides with the 2013.12.20 opening of the new Aeon Mall Makuhari Shin-Toshin (イオンモール幕張新都心) shopping center, and means a breath of new life for a plan that has laid dormant since 1998.

Chiba Prefecture petitioned JR East to construct the new station, located between Kaihin Makuhari and Shin-Narashino Stations in 1991. In response, the railway identified several prerequisites, including requiring Chiba Prefecture to secure land to construct a station building at the proposed site and fully fund construction of the proposed station.

While a special subcommittee was established in 1994 comprised of representatives from local businesses in the area, activities were temporarily halted in 1998. While Aeon Group announced their intention to open a shopping center near the site in December 2010, the plans for the new station have laid dormant for 15 years.

The new station would be located in the vicinity of the proposed mall. Chiba Prefecture has already offered the required land to build the station to the railway, and has also secured an additional 15,000 sq m to construct station plazas. As a petition station requiring 100% local funding, however, the final fate of the project will lie in the hands local businesses and residents.

===

A Chiba City PR film for Makuhari New Town (幕張新都心), Chiba’s suburban downtown. The biggest current attractions at Makuhari are the convention and conference center (Makuhari Messe), QVC Marine Field stadium (the home field for the Chiba Lotte Marines baseball team), the Mitsui outlet mall, but there are still quite a few undeveloped parcels, particularly around this new Aeon Mall.


----------



## quashlo

*Barrier-free upgrades for Hibiya Station*

Real estate developer Mitsui Fudōsan (三井不動産) recently announced their development plans for their New Hibiya Project (新日比谷プロジェクト) in the Hibiya / Yūrakuchō district of Chiyoda Ward in central Tōkyō:
http://www.mitsuifudosan.co.jp/corporate/news/2013/1206/index.html

Normally, I wouldn’t post anything about this, but this particular project is interesting because it has some developer-driven improvements for Tōkyō Metro’s Hibiya Station—specifically, construction of new barrier-free (fully-accessible) routes connecting the Hibiya Line and Chiyoda Line stations, as well as a 1,200 sq m underground plaza / concourse. For a single development, it’s reasonably large (only 192 m, B4F to 35F, but with 185,000 sq m GFA on 10,700 sq m of land). It’s fairly common to have developers build new station entrances / exits, although I believe this is definitely one of the larger developer-driven packages of station improvements in a while.

Building and street-level renders:



















The more interesting stuff—the underground plaza connecting the two stations:



















This is also somewhat notable given the MLIT’s push for more funding mechanisms at the national level to facilitate new stations and upgrades to existing stations as more mega-developments pop up in central Tōkyō. The motivation behind those efforts was the Toranomon Hills project, which is about 300 m or more walking distance from the closest stations (Toranomon Station on the Ginza Line and Kamiyachō Station on the Hibiya Line). Mitsui’s project is in a far better location, basically sitting atop Hibiya Station.

The _Nikkei Shimbun_ has a good report on the details of this funding program, which I posted about a few months ago… Basically, the new program would involve neighborhoods that are 300 m or more from the closest rail station in the following areas, and would allow private developers to take the lead on major infrastructure upgrades like new stations, which can cost an average of about ¥12 billion according to the Urban Renaissance Agency (都市再生機構):

*Hokkaidō*
Central Sapporo (札幌中心部)

*Tōkyō Prefecture*
Central Tōkyō and Tōkyō Waterfront (東京都心部・臨海部)
Shinagawa Station / Tamachi Station area (品川駅・田町駅周辺)
Shinjuku Station area (新宿駅周辺)
Shibuya Station area (渋谷駅周辺)

*Kanagawa Prefecture*
Central Yokohama and Yokohama Waterfront (横浜中心部・臨海部)
Kawasaki Tonomachi / Daishi-gawara (川崎殿町・大師河原)

*Aichi Prefecture*
Nagoya Station area / Fushimi / Sakae (名古屋駅周辺・伏見・栄)

*Ōsaka Prefecture*
Ōsaka Station area / Nakanoshima / Midōsuji area (大阪駅周辺・中之島・御堂筋周辺)
Ōsaka Cosmosquare Station (大阪コスモスクエア駅周辺)

*Fukuoka Prefecture*
Central Fukuoka (福岡中心部)

The location of Toranomon Hills relative to the nearest rail stations. This will be Tōkyō’s new tallest building (not including the Sky Tree), and there are multiple other projects in various stages in the surrounding area (Kamiyachō / Toranomon districts), including the joint redevelopment of the National Printing Bureau (国立印刷局) / Kyōdō News Building (共同通信会館) / Toranomon Hospital (国家公務員共済組合連合会虎の門病院) parcels and the Akasaka 1-chōme redevelopment (赤坂一丁目地区市街地再開発事業), which could overload the existing stations in the area.


----------



## quashlo

*Hiroshima City publishes results of alternatives analysis for Astram Line extension
アストラムライン延伸計画　採算性では「西広島」*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/hiroshima/news/20131206-OYT8T01313.htm

Hiroshima City has published estimated costs and ridership forecasts for the three alternatives under consideration for an extension of the 18.4 km Astram Line guideway transit system linking Hon-dōri in central Hiroshima with Kōiki Kōen-mae (広域公園前), operate by third-sector railway Hiroshima Rapid Transit (広島高速交通). The analysis indicates that the only alternative expected to be financially viable is the Nishi-Hiroshima option, a 7 km extension of the Astram Line to JR Nishi-Hiroshima Station (Nishi Ward, Hiroshima City). The city plans to designate the option as the preferred alternative.

The other two options include the 9-10 km Shin-Inokuchi route to JR Shin-Inokuchi Station (新井口駅) in Nishi Ward and the 10-11 km Itsukaichi route to JR Itsukaichi Station (五日市駅) in Saeki Ward. Both stations also have Hiroden stops in close proximity.

The alternatives analysis involved construction cost estimates and 2030 ridership forecasts for the three options, The Nishi-Hiroshima route proved to be the least costly, requiring only ¥50.0 billion to ¥57.0 billion, beating the Shin-Inokuchi route (¥59.0 billion to ¥71.5 billion) and Itsukaichi route (¥61.0 billion to ¥71.5 billion). The Nishi-Hiroshima route would also generate the highest daily ridership, coming in at about 15,000 compared to 12,000 for the Shin-Inokuchi route and 11,000 to 13,000 for the Itsukaichi route.

The city also looked at the overall cash flows and the final balance statement for each option 30 years after opening. The Nishi-Hiroshima route would come out in the black if the city funds two-thirds (approx. ¥6.0 billion to ¥7.5 billion) of the infrastructure upgrade costs. The Shin-Inokuchi route would be in the red about ¥2.1 billion to ¥3.1 billion (assuming funding assistance of ¥14.0 billion to ¥15.0 billion), while the Itsukaichi route would be in the red about ¥2.2 billion to ¥7.9 billion (assuming funding assistance of ¥12.0 billion to ¥14.0 billion).

Hiroshima City originally proposed an extension of the Astram Line from Kōiki Kōen-mae back towards central Hiroshima in 1999, but the plans were shelved in 2004 due to the city’s budget problems. The current mayor, elected in 2011, has since revised the development plans for the Hiroshima Seifū Shinto (ひろしま西風新都) spread across the city’s Asa Minami and Saeki Wards, and in FY2013, began looking at opportunities for value engineering on the extension, including building the extension as single-track and opting for steeper grades.

===

I think most people forget about the Astram Line since it’s mostly for local passengers… Plus, Hiroshima is the best tram city in Japan. 

Rush hour on the Hiroden tracks along Aioi-dōri through Downtown Hiroshima:






Cab view on the interurban line, Route 2 (Hiroshima Station to Miyajima-guchi) (2013.09.25). The first part is along main streets in the central city, but the alignment begins to get interesting around 21:45 (narrow street running) and 22:30 (tram-only bridge). The exclusive ROW begins at Nishi-Hiroshima Station (32:20), where we can see some of the mainline roots of this portion of the route, including the longer, high platforms… The high-level platforms still remain at several stations, and even where they’ve lowered the platform height, in many cases you can see the base of the columns supporting the platform canopies (or the platform canopies themselves) give away the original high-level platform height. Also of interest is the event-only stop at the boat racecourse (1:07:05).


----------



## orulz

I rode the Astram line quite a few times while attending Hiroshima Shudo University, which is located right at the last stop on the line, Koiki Koen-mae. Astram is unusual in that unlike most other Shin-Kotsu systems, the trains have drivers. I really liked the Astram because of the view. The Bishamondai station struck me as interesting/unusual, because it has a bridge connecting it directly to the neighborhood perched atop a cliff right next to the station.

But the truth is, as much as I liked the Astram, I rode the bus more often, since the Astram takes a long, slow horseshoe route around, while the buses through the Seifu tunnel are a very direct route (with cheaper fare to boot.) This extension will give areas currently at the end of the line much better access to the center of town, and should boost ridership on Astram.

Nishi Hiroshima station used to be called Koi (己斐). The JR station was renamed in 1969 but the Hiroden station kept the old name until 2001. I lived there for a year back in 2003 and many of the destination marquees on the Hiroden trains terminating at Nishi Hiroshima still said Koi.

The 90s era Astram expansion plans also called for extension beyond Nishi Hiroshima/Koi towards the center of town, along Heiwa Odori all the way to Hiroshima Station, but that plan seems to be no longer under consideration.

I don't follow Hiroshima politics (or, honestly, Japanese politics) but I have to wonder if all the recent movement on long-dormant transit projects in Hiroshima (this, plus the Hiroden realignment at Hiroshima station, and the Hakushima Shin-Eki project) might not be related to a change in leadership. For the decade of the 2000s the Hiroshima government seemed highly focused on expressway construction, with only very minimal improvements to transit.


----------



## quashlo

*New station coming to Chikuhi Line
筑肥線に新駅設置へ　ＪＲ九州、地元負担で建設*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASJC1002Q_Q3A211C1ACY000/

In regards to requests by residents in Fukuoka Prefecture’s Itoshima City (糸島市) to establish a new station on the Chikuhi Line, it was revealed on 2013.12.10 that JR Kyūshū is in the final stages of the planning process and intends to move forward with the plan. With an expected increase in residential population at the station site due to land readjustment and redevelopment and the continuing upward trend of ridership on the Chikuhi Line, which serves a campus of Kyūshū University (九州大学) along its route, the railway determined that the new station would generate some level of additional revenue.

The new station will be constructed between Chikuzen Maebaru (筑前前原) and Hatae (波多江) Stations, both located in Itoshima City and currently about 3 km distant from each other. A local committee was established to help push the project, which is expected to improve convenience for city residents and help revitalize the city. A petition was filed with JR Kyūshū in 2012, after which the two parties began negotiations.

The construction costs for the station building, platforms, station plaza, and access roads will be borne by the local government, while the railway will operate the facilities. Construction of the new station will be coordinated with the ongoing redevelopment around the station, and the opening is expected to take place in 2017 or 2018. The basic design submitted by the local committee to JR Kyūshū calls for a modern station design with elevated concourse and platform bridge (橋上駅). Construction cost is estimated to be approx. ¥800 million, with daily ridership of around 1,000 passengers. 

This will be JR Kyūshū’s first new _zaraisen_ (non-Shinkansen) station in Fukuoka Prefecture since Shingū Chūō Station (新宮中央駅) opened on the Kagoshima Main Line in Shingū Town (新宮町) in 2010.

===

A tour of Meinohama Station, the border between the JR Chikuhi Line and Fukuoka City Subway Airport Line. This is Kyūshū’s only subway through-service.






Chikuhi Line cab view (Nishi-Karatsu to Meinohama) on a 103 series rapid. Chikuzen Maebaru begins at 36:30.


----------



## quashlo

*Okayama City mayor considers bringing trams into JR station
岡山駅への路面電車乗り入れ検討　イオン開業踏まえ岡山市長*
http://www.sanyo.oni.co.jp/news_s/news/d/2013121022344854/

On 2013.12.10, the mayor of Okayama City indicated that studies should be commissioned to consider extending the city’s trams, operated by Okayama Electric Tramway (岡山電気軌道), into the East Exit station plaza at JR Okayama Station. The mayor made the statement at the November regular session of the City Council, saying he hopes to have the necessary funding included in the package of downtown revitalization strategies under the FY2014 proposed budget.

The current closest tramway stop is the tram terminal near the JR station, located about 130 km from the East Exit of the station, across the road leading to City Hall. Passengers have complained that the current terminal is inconvenient and not user-friendly. The mayor says bringing the trams directly into the East Exit station plaza would make it easier to move around the downtown via the trams and enhance convenience for passengers getting off of JR trains.

The city’s urban transportation plan published in 2009 establishes an extension of the tramway system into the station as a long-term goal, but the mayor says the situation has changed dramatically since then as a result of the upcoming opening of Aeon Mall Okayama next autumn, expected to attract 20 million visitors annually.

Current tram terminal at the station:










===

Okayama has a charming little tram system, although I can fully agree that it’s a bit of a hassle to get from the JR station to the terminal as you have to go underground or use the circuitous street-level crossings… Bringing it directly into the station plaza would be a fairly substantial improvement, although it would likely require a major redesign of the plaza. Given that they want to bring the _Megurin_ downtown shuttle service into the East Exit plaza anyways, this may be the best time to do a complete makeover to increase the number of bus bays and bring the trams directly into the plaza.

The Aeon Mall (イオンモール岡山) will be the largest in Western Japan, encompassing a whopping 250,000 sq m GFA (880,000 sq m total leasable area) and 350 stores spread across B2F to 8F on a 46,000 sq m parcel previously occupied by a surface parking lot (originally the HQ of a major pharmaceutical company). It’s a downtown location less than 200 m from the East Exit, so bringing the tram terminal directly into the station plaza would also reduce the walking distance substantially and eliminate the need to cross the main road outside the station (市役所筋).

Promo video for Okayama Electric Tramway and Wakayama Electric Railway:


----------



## quashlo

*Kita-Ōsaka Kyūkō Electric Railway to introduce new 9000 series train
大阪府・北大阪急行電鉄に新型車両9000形「POLESTAR II」、2014年春に導入*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/12/11/369/

On 2013.12.11, Kita-Ōsaka Kyūkō Electric Railway (“North Ōsaka Express Electric Railway” 北大阪急行電鉄) announced that it would introduce a new 9000 series commuter EMU, dubbed the _Polestar II_, in spring 2014. The railway operates one line between Senri Chūō (千里中央) and Esaka (江坂), where trains through-service with the Ōsaka Municipal Subway Midōsuji Line.

Currently, the railway operates has one rolling stock design in its fleet, the 8000 series. The new trains will represent somewhat of a departure from the 8000 series, opting for unpainted stainless steel, although the interior will draw elements from the current trains, including wood laminate panels and “golden olive” seating. The new trains will feature modern equipment including hermetic motors, new AC equipment, low-noise IGBT VVVF drives and air compressors, and all-LED lighting (both interior and exterior), reducing the train’s noise and improving energy efficiency by 25% compared to current VVVF stock. Seat partitions near the doors will be enlargened and designed with stanchions to increase passenger support during unexpected braking, the car floor lowered to reduce height differences with stations platforms, and wheelchair spaces designated inside the train. Other standard additions include exterior partitions between cars to prevent passengers from falling off the platform and door opening / closing lights.

===

Official press release:
http://www.kita-kyu.co.jp/upload/014..pdf

As indicated in one of the renders, it looks like this will be an order with Kinki Sharyō.

The 8000 series, the first-generation _Polestar_. A total of 7 sets (70 cars total) were manufactured by Alna Kōki (アルナ工機), now Alna Sharyō (アルナ車両). The new 9000 series will gradually replace the 8000 series.


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT issues planning approvals for Higashi-Murayama Station elevation*

Official press release:
http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/INET/OSHIRASE/2013/12/20nca200.htm

The Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism recently issued planning approvals for this ¥71.4 billion project, the continuous grade-separation of about 4.5 km total of the Seibu Shinjuku Line, Kokubunji Line, and Seibu-en Line surrounding Higashi-Murayama Station. A total of 5 grade crossings will be eliminated and 0.8 km of frontage roads will be constructed parallel to the railway viaducts to be constructed.

Specifically, the project encompasses the following segments:

2,305 m of the Shinjuku Line from Honchō (本町) 4-chōme to Kumegawachō (久米川町) 5-chōme
790 m of the Kokubunji Line from Honchō 2-chōme to Honchō 1-chōme
1,385 m of the Seibu-en Line from Honchō 2-chōme to Noguchichō (野口町) 4-chōme
Project schedule lasts from FY2013 to FY2024.



















===

With the approvals in place, we could see groundbreaking soon on this fairly extensive grade-separation project.


----------



## quashlo

ANN news report on the “Ueno‒Tōkyō Line”, with some scenes of construction progress on the line:






There are already some articles about the confusion expected when services first begin, still more than a year away.
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/national/news/20131211-OYT1T00711.htm

Of particular concern is the probably need for additional information to distinguish Shōnan–Shinjuku Line and Ueno‒Tōkyō Line services. The Shōnan–Shinjuku Line takes the west side of the Yamanote Line loop, serving Ikebukuro, Shibuya, and Shinjuku, while the Ueno‒Tōkyō Line trains will take the east side of the loop, serving Ueno, Tōkyō, and Shinagawa. While distances are about the same through central Tōkyō, even JR East is still uncertain how travel times will compare across both routes, and how these nuances will ultimately be divulged to the average passenger.

In all likelihood, we may see use of “via” (経由) in destination signs and announcements, assuming we see through-services beyond Ueno for the Tōkaidō Line and beyond Shinagawa for the Utsunomiya Line / Takasaki Line / Jōban Line.

e.g.,
For Takasaki via Shinjuku (新宿経由高崎行き) → Shōnan–Shinjuku Line
For Takasaki via Tōkyō (東京経由高崎行き) → Ueno‒Tōkyō Line

And as usual when services are extended or through-services begin, the passengers who originally were able to get on at the first few stations get a bit grumpy because their chances of getting a seat will diminish dramatically. :lol:

I had sort of overlooked this, but perhaps JR East will treat the new services as an entirely separate line, in the same fashion that Shōnan–Shinjuku Line trains are fully distinguished from the parent lines (Tōkaidō Line, Yokosuka Line, Takasaki Line, and Utsunomiya Line).


----------



## quashlo

*Schedule changes for Toyama Chihō Railroad to take effect 2013.12.26
富山県・富山地方鉄道が12/26ダイヤ改正! 新駅開業、増発社会実験も実施へ*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/12/11/367/

On 2013.12.11, Toyama Chihō Railroad announced that it would implement changes to its train schedule in concert with the opening of the new Shin-Ainoki (新相ノ木) Station on 2013.12.26. The local private railway in Toyama also announced that it would begin a trial to increase train service on the Nishi-Uozu (西魚津) – Unazuki Onsen (宇奈月温泉) section of its main line on the same day.

The new station is a petition station located about 0.8 km from the existing Ainoki Station (相ノ木駅) and 1.2 km from Kamiichi Station (上市駅). All local trains on the main line will serve the station starting 2013.12.26. One-way fares to the railway’s terminal in Toyama will be ¥580 (adult). The railway will begin offering commuter passes for the new station starting 2013.12.12, two weeks before the opening.

In addition to minor revisions to train times, the schedule changes also include increased service (4 additional trips a day) on the Nishi-Uozu – Unazuki Onsen section of the railway’s main line, as well as new fast trains to connect to the Tateyama Kurobe Alpine Route (立山黒部アルペンルート), a famous mountain sightseeing route.


===

In related news, the railway is also suspending train service between Nagaya (長屋) and Shitayama (舌山) for a 12-day period from 2013.12.09 through 2013.12.20 to accommodate construction work for the new Shin-Kurobe Station, the future interchange between the railway and the new Kurobe – Unazuki Onsen Station on the Hokuriku Shinkansen, scheduled to open in spring 2015. Bus service will be provided to fill in the gap, connecting Ogyū (荻生) and Shitayama.
http://response.jp/article/2013/12/06/212423.html

It’s very rare to see an extended closure like this for a railway in Japan, but this is a small private railway, and I imagine the closure probably only affects a few hundred daily passengers at the most.


----------



## quashlo

*New Platforms 15 / 16 debut at Shin-Ōsaka Station
JR西日本、新大阪駅ホーム増設工事の進捗で12/8から15・16番のりばを変更*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/12/03/356/

The latest milestone in JR West’s upgrades to Shin-Ōsaka Station to accommodate the future extension of the Ōsaka Higashi Line was reached on 2013.12.08, when the new Platforms 15 /16 opened for service. The first milestone in the project was reached last year on 2012.12.16, when JR West completed the new Platforms 17 / 18 (5th island platform) on the east side of the station. The original Platforms 17 / 18 were since redesigned to serve as the new Platforms 15 / 16 (4th island platform), with the station’s track layout modified to connect the tracks to the appropriate platforms. The switchout took place on from 2013.12.07 to 2013.12.08. Work will continue on the remaining platforms in similar steps, gradually sliding Platforms 13 / 14 (3rd island platform) and Platforms 11 / 12 (2nd island platform) east. 

Also included in this latest milestone is a new crossover at the Ōsaka end of Platform 16, allowing JR West to better segregate special rapid trains from rapid and local trains on the inner outbound (for Ōsaka) track. Previously, the special rapids were forced to use the inside track from Shin-Ōsaka to Ōsaka, but this now makes it possible for them to use the outside track. The new platforms also feature LED lighting, which consumes 35% less electricity than the existing lighting systems.










===

Official press release:
http://www.westjr.co.jp/press/article/2013/11/page_4873.html

A series of video reports:

Views at concourse and platform level:






New LED departure boards on the new platforms:






The now-closed former Platforms 15 / 16, which will eventually be reborn as the new Platforms 13 / 14. If the latest opening is any indication, we should probably see that switchout take place next year around the same time.






Special rapids using the outside track:


----------



## quashlo

*Replacement of Jōban Rapid Line’s Tone River Bridge*

Another somewhat unusual project was completed on the weekend of 2013.12.07 / 2013.12.08, this time in the Tōkyō area. Specifically, this involved the replacement of the Jōban Rapid Line inbound track’s steel truss bridge over the Tone River (利根川), located between Tennōdai and Toride Stations.

First, some pics from 2012.09.16 to show the actual construction.
http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2013/12/post_416.html

The new bridge is downstream of the original. The third bridge in behind the other two is for the Jōban Local Line (this section of the Jōban Line is quad-tracked).










Views from the upstream side. The 986 m bridge for the inbound rapid track was only erected in 1962, but according to documents from the Japan Society of Civil Engineers (土木学会), reuses the original curved Pratt truss sections constructed in 1916, manufactured by東京石川島造船所, now known as IHI Corporation, a major heavy-machinery manufacturer. The outbound rapid track is much younger, a Warren truss design completed in 1957 and manufactured by Yokogawa Bridge Corporation (横河橋梁).



















Construction of the new bridge was an unusual affair, with rails temporarily laid atop the existing truss bridge and a rail crane wheeled out to do the heavy lifting. The new bridge is a 1,040 m lower-deck Warren truss bridge (maximum span 132 m). The next step will be the switchout of the outbound track, to take place in about a year.



















===

Some videos. The switchout took place from around 5:30 pm on 2013.12.07 to around 5:40 am the next day.

Trains on the old inbound track:






Construction work at Toride Station on the evening of 2013.12.07. The station is basically at the east end of the bridge.






Cab view on the new inbound track. Obviously, they were being fairly ginger right after the switch-out, implementing a temporary slow zone.


----------



## quashlo

*New ¥140 billion loan package for Indonesia includes money for Jakarta MRT
インドネシアに新たに円借款*
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20131211/k10013754911000.html

A joint Japan–Indonesia conference of Cabinet ministries was held in Tōkyō, where Minister for Foreign Affairs Kishida Fumio announced a ¥140 billion loan package to fund infrastructure improvements in Indonesia. Included is money earmarked for construction of the north-south and east-west lines of the Jakarta MRT project.

===

Apparently, there was a grade crossing accident a couple days ago on the commuter railways in Jakarta involving an ex-Tōkyō Metro 7000 series train. Grade crossing accidents of this severity are fairly rare in Japan, so it’s a bit jarring to see the damage. Given the limited number of fatalities and track condition, perhaps it was traveling quite a bit slower than top speed. Obviously, the MRT is an important project, but hopefully they will also put some money into grade-separation of the KRL system.


----------



## quashlo

*Japan rail car makers up U.S. orders, global cachet*
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...-rail-car-makers-up-u-s-orders-global-cachet/



> Getting a roll-by: A worker checks subway cars at a Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd. plant in New York on Nov. 15. | KYODO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK – Japanese manufacturers of railway cars are making inroads into the United States, taking a sizable share of orders in a market seen as a touchstone for success in globalization by overcoming challenges on the cost front such as the requirement to raise local content.
> 
> Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd. has won an order for subway vehicles from the Washington Metropolitan Area Transit Authority, breaking into what had been a stronghold for European manufacturers. It will be delivering up to 748 subway cars worth a total of about $1.48 billion starting this year.
> 
> Behind Kawasaki’s achievement appears to be discontent with previous suppliers. An executive with the Washington transit authority said European manufacturers give good presentations when they enter bids but don’t send good engineers after winning orders.
> 
> Kawasaki was also apparently picked by the transit authority for its track record of delivering high-performance vehicles for the New York City subway system, which have received favorable reviews.
> 
> Hiroji Iwasaki, an executive officer in Kawasaki Heavy’s rolling stock unit, said the firm’s growing presence in the U.S. market “is largely attributable to the high product quality and technological edge that we have achieved by meeting the rigorous demands of our client railway companies in Japan for quality.”
> 
> The new vehicles for the Washington D.C. area use energy-saving light-emitting diodes for lighting and come with more seating space. They are “next-generation vehicles designed for easier servicing,” Iwasaki said.
> 
> In September, Kawasaki Heavy announced it received orders for train cars from two railway companies linking central New York City with its suburbs — Long Island Rail Road and Metro-North Railroad.
> 
> Up to 676 cars worth a total of $1.83 billion will be delivered to the carriers starting in 2017. Kawasaki Heavy is delivering cars for Metro-North’s Harlem Line and its Hudson Line, which experienced a derailment Sunday that left four passengers dead and more than 60 others injured.
> 
> Three Japanese manufacturers — Kawasaki, Nippon Sharyo Co. and Kinki Sharyo Co. — garnered about 43 percent of rail car orders in the United States between 2008 and 2013, according to data compiled by Kawasaki. The figure stands out when compared with their estimated 10 percent share of the global market.
> 
> Kawasaki is the biggest among the three, holding 25 percent of the $9.37 billion market, followed by Nippon Sharyo’s 11 percent and Kinki Sharyo’s 7 percent. Canada’s Bombardier also controls 25 percent, though it delivered more in quantity terms.
> 
> Kinki Sharyo received an order in 2012 for light rail vehicles from the Los Angeles County Metropolitan Transportation Authority, and is expected to deliver up to 470 cars for a total of about $890 million. Nippon Sharyo has also made deliveries to the L.A. transit authority.
> 
> The Japanese manufacturers, however, face some challenges. In line with a law to promote U.S. products, many of the orders placed by U.S. companies require that at least 60 percent of procurement in value terms must be of American products and final assembly must be conducted in the United States.
> 
> “It’s tough to turn a profit,” a source said.
> 
> Nippon Sharyo, which won an order in 2012 to produce double-decker cars from the state of California, faced an even stricter domestic content requirement and was forced to expand its Illinois factory at a cost of about ¥5.2 billion (about $50 million).
> 
> Kawasaki Heavy’s Iwasaki said, “We are getting positive feedback about Asian bids such as a Singapore subway order we are aiming to grab, thanks to our track record in the United States.”


Some very surprising numbers regarding the share of the U.S. railcar market… Just goes to show how big the MTA orders are for Kawasaki, so it’s definitely promising for their future in the U.S. that they have a good relationship with them.


----------



## quashlo

*City-operated buses in Kyōto to begin accepting IC cards
京都市バス:ＩＣカード化　７４路線、７６０台一斉に　全国の交通系と相互利用も−−来年度中に*
http://mainichi.jp/area/kyoto/news/20131203ddlk26040684000c.html

On 2013.12.02, Kyōto City announced that it is aiming to rollout an IC card system on municipally-operated buses sometime next fiscal year. The system would be rolled out simultaneously across all 74 bus routes and 760 vehicles in the city-operated bus fleet. The system would be designed with nationwide interoperability, enhancing convenience for passengers coming from the Kantō region and other parts of Japan, who will be able to use their local IC cards to pay for fares. The city hopes that acceptance of IC cards will also help boost ridership on the bus sytem.

Similar IC card systems are already in use on municipally-operated bus systems in Ōsaka City and Kōbe City, and introduction of a system onto Kyōto’s publicly-operated buses has been a hot topic of debate for some time. The city’s subway system already introduced IC cards in 2007 and joined the nationwide interoperability program in March of this year.

In its proposed budget for this fiscal year, the city included about ¥380 million in software development for the system and other costs. Next fiscal year’s budget will include earmarks to cover the cost of introducing card readers and other equipment.

===

Some leisurely cab views on Kyōto buses:

Route 10, which starts in the hillier parts of the city.
Yamagoe (山越) – Omuro Ninna-ji (御室仁和寺) – Kitano Hakubaichō (北野白梅町) – Shijō–Kawaramachi (四条河原町)






Route 100 Express, a loop route out of Kyōto Station that hits many of the major tourist destinations.
Kyōto Station (京都駅前) – Gojō-zaka(五条坂) – Kiyomizu-michi (清水道) – Higashiyama–Sanjō (東山三条) – Kyōto Kaikan Hall / Kyōto Art Museums (京都会館美術館前) – Higashi-Tennōchō (東天王町) – Ginkaku-ji-michi (銀閣寺道)


----------



## quashlo

*Yurikamome 7300 series will debut on 2014.01.18
ゆりかもめの新型車両7300系、1/18デビュー! 新橋駅ホームで出発式も開催!*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/12/12/505/

On 2013.12.02, Yurikamome announced that the new 7300 series would debut in revenue service starting 2014.01.18. A special ceremony will be held at Shinbashi Station to commemorate the new train.










===

Testing videos. The 7300 series will replace the line’s entire current fleet, the 7000 series. A total of 18 trains (108 cars) will be introduced by 2016, well before the 2020 Olympics. 

At Shijō-mae Station, the future site of the relocated Tsukiji Market:






At Ariake Tennis no Mori:


----------



## quashlo

*JR East files application for ¥1-increment new fare structure
山手線初乗り133円と140円　ＪＲ東が二重運賃申請*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASDG1205L_S3A211C1CC1000/

On 2013.12.12, JR East announced that it would implement a new fare structure starting April 2014 for IC cardholders that will calculate fares to the nearest ¥1 as part of the upcoming increase in the consumption tax rate to 8%. Paper tickets bought at ticket vending machines would continue to be calculated at ¥10 increments, meaning the railway will switch to a two-tiered fare system. These are the first fare raises for JR since April 1997, when the consumption tax was increased to 5%.

In general, fares at ¥10 increments are calculated to the nearest ¥10, but fares in the designated Greater Tōkyō “Special Zone” (電車特定区間), which includes most of the major JR East lines in Tōkyō, are always rounded up. As a result, the new fare structure for IC cardholders will be cheaper within the zone, although outside of the zone, there may be cases where IC cardholders are charged more. As an example, the base fare for JR East will increase to ¥140 for paper tickets and ¥133 (special zone) or ¥144 (other areas) for IC cardholders.

Tōkyū Corporation and other private railways in the Tōkyō area are also considering adopting ¥1-increment fare structures for IC cardholders. Toei Subway has already said it would implement a similar system, but that it’s version would only take effect starting June 1, 2014 due to additional time needed to modify the fare collection systems software.

===

Official press release:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2013/20131209.pdf

ANN news report:











The other interesting things are that they will begin offering Suica cards at ¥1,000 (currently, you must purchase a card for ¥2,000, and the card will come with ¥1,500 of value). They will also lower the minimum charge increment when you want to add value to your Suica card from the current ¥1,000 to ¥500, but this will only affect TVMs outside of the faregates… Fare adjustment machines located within the faregates already allow you to add value in ¥10 increments.

The revised fare structures for IC cardholders will only affect those with anonymous cards… Cardholders with account-based cards tied to their name (i.e., commuter pass holders) will be assessed their fares according to the paper-ticket fare structure.

In terms of how these new fares will be presented to passengers on the fare charts:


----------



## quashlo

Not sure if I really agree with how they’ve implemented it… Suica commuter pass holders should be charged the IC card rates and they should just move to always rounding up to the nearest ¥10 for paper-tickets instead of rounding up or down to the nearest ¥10… At least that way, the smartcards are *consistently* cheaper, with the justification being that smartcards are more efficient and reduce paper waste. I’m sure there are good logistical reasons they didn’t do this, but it does make it a bit of a crapshoot when you’re outside the “Special Zone” as then there is no guarantee that IC card is cheaper. What’s particularly disconcerting is that the “Special Zone” doesn’t quite cover everything, as the mainlines (Tōkaidō, Chūō, Tōhoku, Jōban, Sōbu) aren’t completely covered:

Tōkaidō Main Line: Tōkyō – Ōfuna, Shinagawa – Shin-Kawasaki – Tsurumi
Nambu Line: All stations
Tsurumi Line: All stations
Musashino Line: All stations
Yokohama Line: All stations
Negishi Line: All stations
Yokosuka Line: All stations
Chūō Main Line: Kanda – Takao
Ōme Line: All stations
Itsukaichi Line: All stations
Tōhoku Main Line: Tōkyō – Ōmiya, Nippori – Oku – Akabane, Akabane – Musashi Urawa – Ōmiya
Yamanote Line: All stations
Akabane Line: All stations
Jōban Line: Nippori – Toride
Sōbu Main Line: Tōkyō – Chiba, Kinshichō – Ochanomizu
Keiyō Line: Tōkyō – Chiba Minato, Ichikawa Shiohama – Nishi-Funabashi – Minami-Funabashi


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Could someone avoid paying the fare if there's nothing to prevent such would be freeloaders and slackers?
> 
> That's my question...


These are typically installed in the outer suburban/rural stations with lower ridership figures, as well as unstaffed stations. I think the reasoning is that even if a person tries to evade a fare, he will be caught when he tries to get off at a larger station with fare gates. Similarly, even if one has tapped in at the origin station, they still have to tap out, or else they have some explaining to do when they try to use that card again at another origin point (all the records are stored on the card). As for paper tickets, typically the stretches where the risk of fare evasion is greatest (just outside the urban network zone), guards/conductors check tickets inside the train.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East consolidates Niitsu plant under J-TREC
JR東日本、新津車両製作所をJ-TRECに譲渡…車両製造部門を一元化*
http://response.jp/article/2013/12/18/213307.html

On 2013.12.18, an East Japan Railway Company (JR East) Board of Directors approved a motion to sell the railway’s railcar manufacturing business at Niitsu Rolling Stock Plant (Akiha Ward, Niigata City) to Japan Transport Engineering Company (総合車両製作所), more commonly known as J-TREC, already part of the JR East group of companies.

Niitsu Rolling Stock Plant was established in 1994, converting the former Niitsu Works, primarily responsible for rolling stock refurbishment and maintenance, into a railcar manufacturing plant. Since then, the plant has produced about 4,200 commuter EMU cars for JR East’s urban lines in the Greater Tōkyō area, including 209 and E231 series trains. After Seibu Railway ceased producing rolling stock in-house in 1999, JR East became the only railway operator in Japan producing rolling stock in-house through a directly-owned production facility.

In 2011, JR East inherited Tōkyū Railcar’s declining railcar production business, rebranding it as J-TREC. All stock in the company was eventually sold to JR East one year later. In this latest move, J-TREC will now inherit the Niitsu plant and JR East’s rolling stock production business. A formal contract will be signed on 2013.01.14, with the changeover taking place on 2013.04.01. By consolidating its railcar production under J-TREC, JR East hopes to strengthen the competitiveness of its railcar production business.

Niitsu Rolling Stock Plant









===

Official press release:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2013/20131214.pdf

One car of the new E233-6000 series for the Yokohama Line (2013.12.15). The E233-6000 may very well be the last train series produced by “JR East”, as everything will become J-TREC next year.


----------



## quashlo

*Tōbu Noda Line to receive new nickname
東武、野田線に路線愛称名「東武アーバンパークライン」…2014年4月導入*
http://response.jp/article/2013/12/18/213227.html

On 2013.12.17, Tōbu Railway (東武鉄道) announced that it would introduce “Tōbu Urban Park Line” (東武アーバンパークライン) as a new nickname for the Noda Line (Ōmiya ‒ Funabashi) on 2013.04.01. The name will be used in directional signage, route maps, and fare charts at stations and on trains, as well as in public announcements and on destination signs.

The new name comes from the Noda Line’s duties as a key circumferential line linking inner suburban communities in Greater Tōkyō with major trunk lines into central Tōkyō at Ōmiya, Kasukabe, Nagareyama – Ōtaka no Mori, Kashiwa, Shin-Kamagaya, and Funabashi (“urban”), as well as the abundance of open space and parks along the line (“park”).

The new 60000 series EMU for the Noda Line debuted in June of this year, featuring the line’s new blue and green paint scheme










10030 series










===

You can count me out. I was not particularly fond of the renaming of the Isesaki Line to “Sky Tree Line”, and I’m definitely not amused with this… At least “Sky Tree Line” has some relevance, since the Isesaki Line does serve Tōkyō Sky Tree, but “Urban Park Line” just seems a tad excessive. It’s also difficult to understand the preference for long, unwieldy names in _katakana_ based on English words (difficult to say, difficult to fit into tight spaces on signage)… _Kanji_ (Chinese characters) are far more concise, although perhaps 都市公園線 lacked the flair they wanted. :lol:

Not saying that “Noda Line” is the best name, though, as Noda City is really only one of many destinations served on the line. More informative options would be “Daisen Line / Ōfuna Line” (大船線) or “Senki Line / Chisai Line” (千埼線), which at least gets across that the line links Chiba (Funabashi) and Saitama (Ōmiya), although the first one could be confused with Ōfuna Station in Kamakura.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
quashlo, I am of the same mind. I just feel embarrassed saying "take the Sky Tree Line to Kita-Senju". I wonder if the local populace still prefer to call it the Isezaki Line- I believe the railway still uses "Isezaki Line" on internal documents. I for one will still use the name "Noda Line". This reminds me of JR East's attempt to change the term "_kokuden_" (used for JNR electrified lines in the Kanto region- especially the commuter lines) to "_E-den_", which never caught on with the public.


----------



## castermaild55

Hideko, the Bus Conductor (1941)
Push cc for english subb


----------



## quashlo

*First completed segment in Kumamoto grade-separation project to open in March 2015
ＪＲ高架化　４キロ区間が１５年３月先行完了*
http://kumanichi.com/news/local/main/20131218006.shtml

The first completed segment in the continuous grade-separation project (連続立体交差事業) for the Kagoshima Main Line (鹿児島本線) and Hōhi Main Line (豊肥本線) in Kumamoto City, a project being carried out by Kumamoto Prefecture, is expected to open in March 2015. The segment stretches comprises 4 km of the project extents furthest from JR Kumamoto Station and includes a new station building at Kami-Kumamoto Station (上熊本駅).

The Prefectural Government is currently grade-separating about 6 km of JR lines surrounding Kumamoto Station in the city’s Nishi Ward, stretching from the Sōjō University / Kitajima (崇城大学前・北島踏切) to the Tsuboi River Bridge (坪井川橋梁) in Tasaki (田崎). The Prefectural Government awarded urban planning approvals in 2001 and later broke ground on the project, which would construct a 10 m high elevated viaduct for the JR _zairaisen_ lines parallel to the Kyūshū Shinkansen viaduct.

Progress on the project based on expenditure vs. total budget at FY2012 close stood at 69%, and according to Kumamoto Prefecture, 4 km of new viaduct (excepting Kumamoto Station) is scheduled for completion in summer 2014. Afterwards, the Prefectural Government will continue working with JR Kyūshū on relocating tracks, executing the switchout to the elevated tracks in March 2015. The new station building at Kami-Kumamoto Station will open simultaneously with the first elevated segments, featuring a ticketing hall and other station amenities on the ground level and new station plazas at both an East Exit and West Exit. Of the 15 total grade crossings to be eliminated with the project, 13 will be eliminated with completion of the first segment, streamlining rush-hour traffic flows at bottleneck crossings such as the Honmyōji crossing with the Kumamoto–Tamana Route (熊本玉名線本妙寺踏切), a major regional roadway.

The remaining section of the project near JR Kumamoto Station is limited by space constraints, requiring additional time to complete. While the inbound track will be completed with the first segment in March 2015, the outbound track is expected to be finished at FY2017 close.

The total cost of the continuous grade-separation project is approx. ¥60.6 billion. While the original schedule called for completion in FY2016 together with the replacement of the Kumamoto Station tenant building (熊本駅ビル), cultural artifacts were discovered buried within the construction site, forcing changes to the construction plan and pushing completion to FY2018.

Black dotted = first segment
Red solid = project extent









Honmyōji crossing









===

The track switchout from two years ago (2011.05.23):


----------



## quashlo

*Agreement soon on extension of Kita-Ōsaka Kyūkō extension
北大阪急行延伸、年度内合意へ　箕面市が３００億円負担*
http://www.asahi.com/articles/ASF0OSK201312190002.html

At a press conference on 2013.12.18, the governor of Ōsaka Prefecture announced that he expects to finalize an agreement with Minoo City (箕面市) before fiscal year close to construct the planned extension of the Kita-Ōsaka Kyūkō Electric Railway (Kitakyū 北大阪急行電鉄). The line currently operates between Senri Chūō (千里中央) and Esaka (江坂), where it through-services with the Ōsaka Municipal Subway Midōsuji Line. According to the agreement, Minoo City would fund a little under ¥20 billion towards construction, while Ōsaka Prefecture would fund about ¥10 billion. The extension would directly residential areas in southern Minoo City with Shin-Ōsaka and the Umeda area of downtown Ōsaka.

Kitakyū is a third-sector railway operator receiving funding from parent company Hankyū Corporation (阪急電鉄) and other sources, including 25% from Ōsaka Prefecture and Minoo City. The railway operates a north-south line near the border between Toyonaka (豊中) and Suita (吹田) Cities. The plan calls for extending the line 2.5 km north from the current terminus at Senri Chūō in Toyonaka into Minoo City, with two new stations at Minoo Senba (箕面船場) and Shin-Minoo (新箕面). Travel times between Shin-Minoo and Umeda would be about 24 minutes. The extension is expected to generate 35,000 to 40,000 additional passengers daily.

Minoo City estimates the full cost of the extension at about ¥60 billion. The city’s mayor has requested that Ōsaka Prefecture fund ¥20 billion for construction costs for the extension and an additional ¥10 billion for area improvements including roads. The remainder of the costs would be borne by the national government and the railway operator, Kitakyū. The extension is expected to open in FY2018 or later.










===

Action at Momoyamadai Station. You can see the signage is Hankyū design, as the railway is part of the Hankyū Group.


----------



## Woonsocket54

The Sky Tree Line indeed has a different name in Japanese (Sukaitsurii-rain) - I wonder if the Japanese translation is mutually intelligible with the English words.


----------



## sacto7654

That extension from Senri-Chūō to Minoo City is definitely going to be complicated and expensive, because the amount of underground work involved will be pretty extensive. After all, Senri-Chūō Station is underground, and most of the extension to Minoo City will likely be also underground, too.


----------



## quashlo

Yeah, Minoo Senba and most of the extension will be underground... Only the approach into Shin-Minoo will be elevated:










There's plenty of info on the extension here (planning documents, alternatives analysis, etc.):
http://www.city.minoh.lg.jp/kitakyu/kitakyu-enshin.html

It's an interesting extension because there's no existing rail service, but it's fairly dense, mixed-use suburban development... Senba is actually a mini-downtown that looks like it should already have a rail station, if you just wander around in Street View:
http://goo.gl/maps/HiR1C


----------



## sacto7654

Thanks for the description.

The question is where is the proposed location of the new station in Minoo? Will it be away from the current Hankyu Minoo Station? Mind you, this extension is a good idea, since riders can go all the way from Minoo to downtown Osaka on a single train (no more having to ride the Hankyu train and transfer at Umeda).


----------



## quashlo

Pics of the Hankyū 1000 series:
http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2013/12/18_8.html





































A small tour of the new series:


----------



## quashlo

*Name selected for new station on Hitachi Naka Seaside Railway
ひたちなか海浜鉄道の新駅は「高田の鉄橋」…来年10月開業予定*
http://response.jp/article/2013/12/17/213215.html

On 2013.12.17, Hitachi Naka Seaside Railway (ひたちなか海浜鉄道) announced that the name of the new station scheduled to debut in October 2014 on the railway’s Minato Line (湊線) between Nakane (中根) and Naka Minato (那珂湊) Stations would be Takada no Tekkyō (“Takada Steel Bridge” 高田の鉄橋).

The new station would be constructed underneath the viaduct carrying National Route 245 (国道245号) in Hitachi Naka City’s Ushiro (田中後) district. The name of the new station draws from the Nakamaru River Bridge (中丸川橋梁) on the Minato Line, affectionately known locally as the “Takada Steel Bridge”. “Takada” (高田) is a local placename that dates from the late Edo Period. The new station will feature one track and one platform, and will not be staffed. Construction will begin sometime in FY2013, with an opening scheduled for 2014.10.01. Total construction cost is approx. ¥30 million, which will be covered by funding from national, prefectural, and municipal sources.

Construction of a new station was included in the second master plan for the Minato Line, covering FY2013 throufh FY2017, as part of a strategy to deal with population decline (and corresponding ridership decline) along the line. A location for the station was decided in May. Up until now, the provisional name for the station was Yanagigaoka (柳が丘), the name of a local residential neighborhood with about 350 homes. While the residents in the neighborhood are experiencing population aging, construction of homes and retail facilities is proceeding, and there was strong local support for a new station.










===

_Ibaraki Shimbun_ video report. The announcement of the new station name corresponded with a ceremony celebrating the 100th anniversary of the Minato Line, which officially takes place on 2013.12.25. The railway also signed a sister railway agreement with Chiba Prefecture’s Chōshi Electric Railway (銚子電気鉄道)… Both are small, local railways struggling to maintain ridership.


----------



## quashlo

*Thalys selected for Jōban Local Line CBTC trial*

Press release:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2013/20131218.pdf

JR East is currently in the process of exploring new technologies to improve railway operations in the Greater Tōkyō area, and one of the key elements of this plan is incorporating new signaling systems that are more adaptive and cost-effective, eliminating the need for track circuits, reducing trackside cable clutter, and allowing flexible operations such as parallel single-track running to cope with service disruptions. Part of this program was looking at a trial installation of a Communications-Based Train Control (CBTC) system on to the Jōban Local Line (Ayase – Toride). In February, JR East had narrowed the list of 10 candidate firms down to two French signaling systems providers, Alstom and Thalys, and they have now announced that they decided to subcontract the design work, scheduled to begin next year and take about one year to complete, to Thalys. The CBTC system on the Jōban Local Line will become operational around 2020.


----------



## quashlo

*New Skyliner celebrates 10 millionth passenger
新型スカイライナー利用者１０００万人　成田空港駅で記念式典*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/chiba/20131221/CK2013122102000130.html

Keisei Electric Railway (京成電鉄) held a ceremony on 2013.12.19 at Narita Airport Station (成田空港駅) to celebrate the new _Skyliner_ limited express linking central Tōkyō with Narita Airport, boasting the fastest speed among non-Shinkansen trains in Japan—reaching a cumulative ridership total of 10 million passengers, 3 years and 5 months after the start of service.

The new _Skyliner_ service debuted in July 2010 in concert with the opening of the Narita Sky Access (成田スカイアクセス) route via the Hokusō Railway (北総鉄道) and Narita New Rapid Railway (成田新高速鉄道), and is the third train to bear the _Skyliner_ name. A total of 54 daily trains are operated between Keisei Ueno and Narita Airport, traveling at a top speed of 160 km/h and connecting Nippori and Airport Terminal 2 (空港第２ビル) in as little as 36 minutes.

The _Skyliner_ originally debuted in February 1973, and began serving Narita Airport when it opened in 1978, terminating at what is now known as Higashi-Narita Station (東成田駅). The service has carried about 125 million passengers since it began serving the airport.










===

_Skyliner 12_ window view, Narita Airport to Keisei Ueno:






Cab view, Chiba New Town Chūō to Narita Yukawa. The new section opened in 2010 designed for 160 km/h running begins at 4:35.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to introduce remote-controlled ticketing systems in 2014
JR東日本、首都圏の駅に遠隔操作システム導入…2014年2～3月に18駅*
http://response.jp/article/2013/12/20/213429.html

On 2013.12.19, JR East announced that it would introduce remote-controlled ticketing systems (駅遠隔操作システム) at 18 stations in the Greater Tōkyō area. The first stations would launch with the new system on 2014.02.02.

The new system allows for remote control and surveillance of ticket-vending machines (自動券売機), automated faregates (自動改札機), and fare adjustment machines (自動精算機). The staffed faregate (有人改札ドア), originally controlled by station staff deployed at the ticketing hall, will also be converted to remote control. As staff will no longer be present while the system is in operation, passengers will use intercom units to communicate with railway staff at the control center regarding questions and other concerns. The intercom unit near the fare adjustment machine will also feature a ticket reader to allow control center staff to visually verify passengers’ tickets.










With the introduction of this new system, exits at some stations will see their operating hours expanded to cover all hours that trains serve the station, including the South Exit at Tabata Station (田端駅), South Exit at Ōkubo Station (大久保駅), Marunouchi South Underground Exit (丸の内地下南口) at Tōkyō Station, and the South Exit at Ōji Station (王子駅). Meanwhile, Katakura (片倉), Aihara (相原), and Higashi-Tokorozawa (東所 沢) are currently not staffed in the early morning, but installation of the new system will now allow passengers to contact railway staff via the intercom during these periods. Ticketing hall facilities, including TVMs, fare adjustment machines, and faregates, will also be operational for all hours while the station is open.

Similar systems are already in place on the Nagoya Railroad (Meitetsu), JR Central, and other railway operators. JR East will focus introduction of the system during the early morning periods when ridership is low, improving station operating efficiencies in line with actual passenger usage.

Station roll-out plan:

2014.02.02:
Katakura
Hachiōji Minamino (八王子みなみ野)
Aihara

2014.02.09:
Machida (町田), Bus Terminal Exit (ターミナル口)
Naruse (成瀬)
Kobuchi (古淵)
Bakurochō (馬喰町), East Exit

2014.02.16:
Tabata, South Exit
Ōkubo, South Exit
Nakayama (中山), transfer gates with Yokohama Municipal Subway (地下鉄連絡改札)
Kamoi (鴨居)
Tōka Ichiba (十日市場)

2014.02.23:
Tōkyō, Keiyō Line Underground Yaesu Exit (京葉地下八重洲口) and Marunouchi South Underground Exit (丸の内地下南口)
Fuchinobe (淵野辺)
Yabe (矢部)

2014.03.02:
Higashi-Tokorozawa
Niiza (新座)

2013.03.09:
Ōji, South Exit

===

Press release:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2013/20131215.pdf

Clearly, the roll-out targets periphery stations in the JR East network in Greater Tōkyō… Many of the stations are on the Yokohama Line, but a few on the Musashino Line were also selected. In these situations, it seems like some stations would gain by having some connection with human staff (even if through an intercom), while others will probably lose a bit, as they will likely permanently lose staff at the station.

The other target of the program appears to be smaller exits at larger stations where hours of operation are restricted due to low passenger demand. In these situations, this is probably an improvement, as the restrictions will now be removed and passengers will be able to use the ticketing facilities and station exit at any time.


----------



## quashlo

*JR East to establish new Swallow Akagi limited express for Takasaki Line
JR東日本、特急「スワローあかぎ」新登場! 651系が高崎線経由の特急列車に*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2013/12/20/469/

With the schedule changes to take effect on 2014.03.15, JR East will launch the _Swallow Akagi_ (スワローあかぎ), a new weekday limited express service operating during the commute periods. In addition, the railway will introduce 651 series trains to Takasaki Line limited expresses—namely, the _Kusatsu_ (草津), _Akagi_ (あかぎ), and the new _Swallow Akagi_.

The new _Swallow Akagi_ is intended to increase seating opportunities for passengers traveling during weekday commute periods, and will comprise 2 inbound trips during the morning and 9 outbound trips in the evening (18:00 and after). _Swallow Akagi_ 2 and 15 between Shinjuku and Maebashi will be operated with 10-car 185 series formations, while the remaining trains will begin and terminate at Ueno and use 651 series formations.

The highlight of the new _Swallow Akagi_ will be a new reserved-seat fare structure that is substantially cheaper than existing limited expresses. Seat reservations on standard limited expresses for trips up to 50 km are ¥1,010, but the seat reservations for the _Swallow Akagi_, offered via a special ticket (スワローあかぎ料金券), will be only ¥750. Passengers boarding without seat reservations will be able to use any empty seat. Green cars (first class) will be exempt from the “Swallow Service”.

The 651 series to be introduced onto the Takasaki Line limited expresses were originally used on the _Super Hitachi_ and other Jōban Line limited express services up through March 2013. The conversion to newer 651 series trains will improve operating performance and allow JR East to segregate the various services into distinct stopping patterns, increasing the speed and convenience of limited expresses. However, services departing from Shinjuku Station, such as _Akagi_ runs, will continue to be operated with 185 series trains.

651 series _Super Hitachi_










185 series _Akagi_










===

Press release:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2013/20131216.pdf

According to the press release, the majority of weekday _Akagi_ and _Homeliner Kōnosu_ (ホームライナー鴻巣) services will be converted to _Swallow Akagi_ services. In particular, the _Homeliner Kōnosu_ will be completely eliminated. However, the _Swallow Akagi_ won’t run on weekends, so there will be no changes to weekend service.










This is somewhat interesting news, as the _Akagi_ is a somewhat unusual limited express services, given that the outer terminus is only Maebashi or Takasaki, meaning it doesn’t go any further than the regular commuter EMU services on the Takasaki Line / Shōnan–Shinjuku Line. This move by JR East is probably intended to increase the attractiveness of the service and get a few more commuters to switch over from the commuter EMUs, increasing fare revenues slightly.

Evening _Akagi_ departure from Ikebukuro. There are plenty of seats available.






_Homeliner Kōnosu_ at Ueno:


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Pics of the Hankyū 1000 series


I see they stick to Hankyu tradition of speccing bolster-equipped bogies (like Keikyu and Tokyo Metro post-Nakameguro crash)


----------



## quashlo

There was a small train event last month at the former Tanigumi Station (谷汲駅) in Gifu Prefecture, interesting if only to see ex-Meitetsu stock. The first train (#514) is a personal favorite:


----------



## quashlo

Some other information from the JR East press release on the 2014.03.15 (Saturday) timetable change:

*Increased midday service on Jōban Local Line*
Midday service (10:00–15:00) on both weekdays and weekends on the Jōban Local Line will go from 12-minute to 10-minute headways (5 tph → 6 tph). The maximum transfer time with the Musashino Line at Shin-Matsudo Station currently is 10 minutes or more, but the additional 1 tph will bring this down to 3 to 7 minutes.

*Increased midday service on Nambu Line*
Midday service (10:00–15:00) on the Nambu Line will see a series of improvements… First, the limited-stop sections of rapid services, currently Kawasaki – Noborito (rapid trains are all-stop north of Noborito), will be extended north to Inagi Naganuma. With this change, Nakanoshima (中野島) and Yanokuchi (矢野口) Stations will no longer be served by rapid trains, but travel times between Kawasaki and Inagi Naganuma on rapid trains will be reduced by ~2 minutes to ~30 minutes. To replace the lost service at Nakanoshima and Yanokuchi, locals currently operating between Kawasaki and Noborito will be extended to Inagi Naganuma. The revised midday timetable and stopping patterns look like this:

2 tph rapid (calling at Kawasaki, Kashimada, Musashi Kosugi, Musashi Nakahara, Musashi Shinjō, Musashi Mizonokuchi, Noborito, Inada-zutsumi, Inagi Naganuma, then all stops to Tachikawa)
4 tph local (Kawasaki – Tachikawa)
2 tph local (Kawasaki – Inagi Naganuma)










===

The first change to Jōban Local Line frequencies is a bit surprising, but a welcome improvement… You just don’t expect this type of improvement nowadays to a major JR main line unless there is a major change like an extension. Perhaps increased suburban traffic generated along the Musashino Line has increased the demand for better service on the Jōban Local Line. The four-track Jōban Line corridor as a whole has pretty good service midday (5 tph local + 9 tph rapid + 2 tph _Hitachi_ limited express), but the heavier weighting to the rapid services does mean somewhat crap service to local-only stations like Shin-Matsudo, the connection with the Musashino Line.


----------



## quashlo

*Toei Bus begins all-night service on Shibuya – Roppongi route
猪瀬知事発案の終夜バス　初日利用者２８３人　渋谷－六本木試験運行*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/politics/news/131222/lcl13122210130002-n1.htm

While Tōkyō Prefecture governor Inose has already announced his resignation surrounding receipt of a questionable political donation, one of his key plans to operate 24-hour bus service began on the evening of 2013.12.20 when a one-year trial “owl” service between Shibuya and Roppongi launched. The service will operate four roundtrips on Friday evening / Saturday morning with a fare of ¥400 for adults, taking about 15 minutes end-to-end. Four intermediate stops will be provided westbound and five eastbound.

Ridership on the first day of service was 283 passengers total—a modest start, but without any major hiccups. According to officials, some passengers were riding for the experience, and ridership dropped during the 2:00 and 3:00 hours.

With Inose vacating his post, the fate of 24-hour bus service as a permanent fixture in Tōkyō may ultimately rest in the hands of the next governor. Support for the trial was not unanimous in the Prefectural Council, and there are issues to resolve with regards to labor management and personnel costs.










Departing from Roppongi Station bound for Shibuya Station:









===

Apparently, the first departure from Shibuya Station carried about 35 to 50 passengers, some of whom were bus fans. There was some strong support to continue the service among passengers, many of whom were attracted by the cheaper cost compared to taxis. The Mori Art Museum (森美術館), a contemporary art museum on the 53rd floor of the Roppongi Hills (六本木ヒルズ) complex, will actually stay open until 12:00 am every Friday in December (usually they close at 10:00 pm) on a trial basis in conjunction with the 24-hour bus service. Of course, many taxi drivers expressed some concern with the project.

FNN video report:


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Toei Bus begins all-night service on Shibuya – Roppongi route


Saw this on the morning TV news. Riders interviewed liked the service, but some expressed the opinion that later last _trains_ would be more useful.


----------



## mrmoopt

Does anyone have a manaca or any other nationwide IC card that they are willing to get rid of or purchase for me?

Happy to pay for it and it must be in working condition.
Please Pm me if you can help, I am a card collector from Australia.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

quashlo said:


> *Toei Bus begins all-night service on Shibuya – Roppongi route
> 猪瀬知事発案の終夜バス　初日利用者２８３人　渋谷－六本木試験運行*
> http://sankei.jp.msn.com/politics/news/131222/lcl13122210130002-n1.htm
> 
> While Tōkyō Prefecture governor Inose has already announced his resignation surrounding receipt of a questionable political donation, one of his key plans to operate 24-hour bus service began on the evening of 2013.12.20 when a one-year trial “owl” service between Shibuya and Roppongi launched. The service will operate four roundtrips on Friday evening / Saturday morning with a fare of ¥400 for adults, taking about 15 minutes end-to-end. Four intermediate stops will be provided westbound and five eastbound.
> 
> Ridership on the first day of service was 283 passengers total—a modest start, but without any major hiccups. According to officials, some passengers were riding for the experience, and ridership dropped during the 2:00 and 3:00 hours.
> 
> With Inose vacating his post, the fate of 24-hour bus service as a permanent fixture in Tōkyō may ultimately rest in the hands of the next governor. Support for the trial was not unanimous in the Prefectural Council, and there are issues to resolve with regards to labor management and personnel costs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Departing from Roppongi Station bound for Shibuya Station:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===
> 
> Apparently, the first departure from Shibuya Station carried about 35 to 50 passengers, some of whom were bus fans. There was some strong support to continue the service among passengers, many of whom were attracted by the cheaper cost compared to taxis. The Mori Art Museum (森美術館), a contemporary art museum on the 53rd floor of the Roppongi Hills (六本木ヒルズ) complex, will actually stay open until 12:00 am every Friday in December (usually they close at 10:00 pm) on a trial basis in conjunction with the 24-hour bus service. Of course, many taxi drivers expressed some concern with the project.
> 
> FNN video report:


The Shibuya/Roppongi night bus line is operated in a one avenue only? There aren't other night bus lines in Tokyo?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> The Shibuya/Roppongi night bus line is operated in a one avenue only? There aren't other night bus lines in Tokyo?


This is the first night bus route operated by Toei Bus inside its main operating area in central Tokyo. Numerous private railway lines/bus operators have night buses, typically departing after midnight or 1am from one of the major railway stations, serving the inner suburbs or the outer suburbs (the latter typically being "express buses" with higher fares, but cheaper than a taxi). These services function to get customers home after they miss the last train, rather than as circulators within the city.


----------



## starrwulfe

^^Yeah^^
I was known to have ridden the Tokyu Night Shuttle that went between Shibuya and Musashi-Kousugi enough times to have the driver know me by face... Then again, I do stand out a little bit... 

I hope Toei can make the entire route (actually runs past Roppongi and ends around Tokyo Station if I'm not mistaken) an OWL bus. Other routes like Ikebukuro-Shinjuku-Shibuya and Ueno-Akihabara-Tokyo-Shinagawa would help as well...


----------



## quashlo

*Higher-ups meet to discuss tram extension into JR Kumamoto Station
新熊本駅舎への市電乗り入れ確認　トップ会議*
http://kumanichi.com/news/local/main/20131127007.shtml

A committee of the Kumamoto Prefecture governor, Kumamoto City mayor, JR Kyūshū president, and other top-level officials convened at Kumamoto City Hall on 2013.11.27 to discuss proposed improvements in and around JR Kumamoto Station. The attendees discussed a vision for the new East Exit station plaza scheduled for completion in FY2019, largely agreeing on a plan to bring the city-operated trams directly into the ground level of the JR station.

While the meeting was held behind closed doors, the governor and mayor said that attendees agreed to continue further discussions on resolving the safety issues created by bringing the trams directly into the station, as well as coordinating with stakeholders on consolidating the bus and taxi zones.

According to the plans proposed by the city, a new short wye segment would be constructed to allow trams to come directly into the station. The tracks would not be cordoned off, allowing pedestrians to walk freely across. Meanwhile, the two bus terminals would be consolidated into a single location. Representatives from the Kumamoto Chamber of Commerce and Industry (熊本商工会議所) were also present, and the committee discussed reuse plans for approx. 3 ha of land originally occupied by Track 0 at the JR station. A final plan for the East Exit station plaza will be decided by FY2014 close.

The committee was established in 2006, but this is the first time in 3 years and 8 months—and the first time since the completion of the Kyūshū Shinkansen’s Kagoshima route—that a meeting has been held.


----------



## quashlo

*Kyōto City to expand municipal bus service
京都市バス２４台増、新路線も　来年３月*
http://www.asahi.com/articles/CMTW1312182700001.html

Starting 2014.03.22, the Kyōto City Transportation Bureau (京都市交通局) will institute major expansions to municipally-operated bus services in the city. While the city’s bus operations had been drowning in the red for many years, a focused restructuring effort has paid off, and the city will now enter a aggressive and proactive expansion, adding 24 new buses to its fleet (the first since the abandonment of the city-operated tram system in 1978) that will allow for additional trips and new nighttime bus routes. The Transportation Bureau hopes to increase daily ridership by 10,000 passengers in five years.

The added trips, targeting heavy-demand trunk lines and city-center loop routes, will increase the total distance traveled daily by municipal bus services by 2,600 km to 84,000 km. In particular, the RakuBus (洛バス) 101 route connecting JR Kyōto Station to Nijō-jō castle (二条城) and Kinkaku-ji temple (金閣寺) will move from 30-minute headways to 15-minute headways. During the midday period on weekdays, Route 5 linking Kyōto Station with Okazaki (岡崎), Ginkaku-ji temple (銀閣寺), and Shirakawa-dōri (白川通) will go from 10-minute headway to 7- to 8-minute headways, while Route 59 linking Ninna-ji temple (仁和寺), Ginkaku-ji temple, Ritsumeikan University (立命館大学), and Dōshisha University (同志社大学) will go from 15-minute to 12-minute headways.

New routes will also be established during the midday on weekends, including a Shijō–Kawaramachi Shopping Liner connecting Kyōto Station with Shijō–Kawaramachi (四条河原町) and Kawaramachi–Sanjō (河原町三条) and an Okazaki–Higashiyama–Umekōji Express connecting Umekōji Park (梅小路公園) with the Higashiyama and Okazaki areas.

The Transportation Bureau will also augment nighttime service as part of what it terms an “Evening Commute Transportation Enhancement Plan” (おかえり交通充実大作戦). In particular, the Transportation Bureau will add midnight (24:00) bus departures from Kyōto Station and Katsura (桂) Station (Hankyū Kyōto Line) for the first time and push back the last buses serving major rail stations including Kyōto Station, Kita-Ōji (北大路) Station (Kyōto Municipal Subway), Hankyū Kawaramachi Station, and Keihan Sanjō Station, allowing passengers to take trains that are one or two slots later in the schedule.

The Transportation Bureau will also introduce a new IC card system to all buses in its fleet by FY2014 close. The total cost for the project over a two-year period is about ¥1.6 billion, and passengers possessing any of the 10 IC cards participating in nationwide interoperability, including Suica, PASMO, ICOCA, and PiTaPa, will be able to use them on the city’s bus fleet.

A mid-term business plan indicates that the additional service will increase expenditures by about ¥1 billion, but the Transportation Bureau expects that the service improvements will lead to additional passengers. As a result, funding from the city’s general fund will no longer needed to operate municipal bus services by FY2015.

There will be increased bus service out of Kyōto Station.


----------



## quashlo

*Groundbreaking on temporary tracks for Echitetsu grade-separation
えち鉄高架化へ仮設線路着工　１５年春、新幹線に一時乗り入れ*
http://www.fukuishimbun.co.jp/localnews/railway/47554.html

Construction of a temporary track connection to allow Echizen Railway (えちぜん鉄道) trains to temporarily use about 800 m of the already completed Hokuriku Shinkansen viaduct at JR Fukui Station has begun. The temporary switch to the Shinkansen viaduct, scheduled to take place in spring 2015, will be a major step in the grade-separation of the Echizen Railway near the station and will eliminate two grade crossings on the line.

The Echitetsu grade-separation involves constructing new elevated tracks exclusively for the Echitetsu on the east side of the Shinkansen viaduct, serving trains on the Katsuyama–Eihei-ji Line (勝山永平寺線) and Mikuni–Awara Line (三国芦原線). The already completed Shinkansen viaduct, currently not in use, would be used by Echitetsu trains while the permanent Echitetsu viaduct is constructed where on the current ground-level Echitetsu alignment. The project is targeted for a completion at FY2017 close, in time for the 2018 National Sports Festival (国体) to be hosted by Fukui Prefecture.

According to the Fukui Prefecture Urban Planning Division, work related to water utilities began on 2013.12.02. In the remainder of the fiscal year, work will also begin on constructing the slope from ground level up to the Shinkansen viaduct, as well as the temporary elevated tracks.

After Echitetsu trains begin using the Shinkansen viaduct, the Hōei crossing (宝永踏切)—commonly referred to as the Kannonchō crossing (観音町踏切)—and the Kari-Hinode crossing (仮日之出踏切) with Sakura-dōri (とさくら通り) will be removed. Completion of the permanent Echitetsu viaduct will also eliminate the Kiyokawa crossing (清川踏切) with Matsumoto-dōri (松本通り), alleviating traffic congestion along major streets in Fukui City.

===

Clips on the Echizen Railway. Can see some of the parallel running with the Shinkansen viaduct starting at 0:12.


----------



## quashlo

*Ex-Keihan 3000 series on Ōigawa Railway to be retired in February
大井川鉄道:京阪旧３０００系電車、２月に引退*
http://mainichi.jp/select/news/20131224k0000m040013000c.html

Former Keihan Electric Railway (京阪電鉄) 3000 series “TV Cars” (テレビカー) that have been running on the Ōigawa Railway in Shizuoka Prefecture for close to 20 years will be retired in February. 

The 3000 series began operating in 1971 and were the first trains in Japan to come equipped with color TV sets. As a result, they were nicknamed “TV Cars”, and became a star attraction on Keihan’s limited expresses between Ōsaka and Kyōto.

Two of the cars began operating on the Ōigawa Railway in 1995, and while they have remained extremely popular among passengers, the cars are beginning to show their age, and the railway is having difficult securing replacement parts. As a result, the cars will be retired after final revenue runs on 2014.02.14. Keihan retired its last 3000 series train in March of this year, leaving the Toyama Chihō Railroad (富山地方鉄道) in Toyama Prefecture as the last remaining operator of Keihan 3000 series rolling stock.

===

Clips of the 3000 series cars operating on the Ōigawa Railway. The video also shows some of the ex-Kintetsu and ex-Nankai rolling stock that railway also runs… Basically, they have rolling stock from three of Kansai’s five major private railways—a bit interesting, since you might expect to see more ex-Tōkyō stock given the proximity of Shizuoka Prefecture to the capital.


----------



## quashlo

*Sapporo to consider making SAPICA interoperable with JR
サピカ、ＪＲ共用化を検討*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/hokkaido/news/20131219-OYT8T00011.htm

On 2013.12.18, it was discovered that Sapporo City is in negotiations with JR Hokkaidō to launch interoperability between JR Hokkaidō’s IC farecard, Kitaca, with SAPICA, the IC farecard used on Sapporo’s subway system and tram network.

Currently, Kitaca is accepted on JR Hokkaidō’s network of lines in the Sapporo Metropolitan region, reaching as far out as Otaru (小樽), Iwamizawa (岩見沢), Tomakomai (苫小牧), Hokkaidō Medical University (北海道医療大学), and other stations in the periphery of Sapporo and central Hokkaidō. According to Sapporo City, the plan would be to allow SAPICA to be accepted at all 55 JR stations that currently accept Kitaca. An implementation schedule has yet to be determined, but the change would increase convenience for passengers.

Sapporo first introduced SAPICA in January 2009, starting with the city’s subway system. In June of this year, coverage expanded to the city’s tram line and three fixed-route bus operators operating in the city. Around the same time, Kitaca joined 10 IC farecard systems across Japan in a nationwide interoperability program, but SAPICA was unable to participate in the nationwide rollout, upsetting passengers who also use JR trains.

Meanwhile, Sapporo City has also decided to terminate the magnetic “With You Card” (ウィズユーカード) pass accepted on the city’s subway and trams by the end of March 2015. Sales of the card will end at the end of May 2014.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

starrwulfe said:


> ^^Yeah^^
> I was known to have ridden the Tokyu Night Shuttle that went between Shibuya and Musashi-Kousugi enough times to have the driver know me by face... Then again, I do stand out a little bit...
> 
> I hope Toei can make the entire route (actually runs past Roppongi and ends around Tokyo Station if I'm not mistaken) an OWL bus. Other routes like Ikebukuro-Shinjuku-Shibuya and Ueno-Akihabara-Tokyo-Shinagawa would help as well...


Very interesing!

I'm seeing the Toei bus on-line map and this shows line 93 (Meguro Station - Oi Keibajo) is an isolated route, ie does not integrate with any other line of Toei Bus. Is It true?

Another doubt: Keisei is the only operator in Tokyo with articulated bus, no?


----------



## quashlo

Are you going through the English version?
http://www.kotsu.metro.tokyo.jp/bus/routes/eng/

That one only shows a handful of routes, mostly the busiest ones or ones that tourists would be interested in. Go to the Japanese version for the full network:
http://www.kotsu.metro.tokyo.jp/bus/map/BusMap.html?default=E-4

Regarding articulated buses, Kanachū (神奈川中央交通) in Kanagawa Prefecture also operates articulated buses.


----------



## quashlo

*New Hankyū station opens*

The new Nishiyama–Tennōzan Station opened on the Hankyū Kyōto Line (between Nagaoka Tenjin and Ōyamazaki) in Nagaoka-kyō (長岡京) City on 2013.12.21. The new station is unusual due to its location at the intersection of the Hankyū Kyōto Line with the Kyōto Jūkan Expressway (京都縦貫自動車道). As a result, it includes a new bus terminal for intercity highway coaches, as well as a tourist information center and some shops targeting visitors, selling local products. There is also a new local bus route connecting to JR Nagaoka-kyō Station and Keihan Yodo Station (京阪淀駅), as well as new access road (府道大山崎大枝線) connecting the station with National Route 171 (国道１７１号), plus station plazas on both the east and west sides of the station featuring vehicle and bike parking.

Rail service at the station will consist of locals (普通) and semi-expresses (準急) (limited expresses 特急 will skip this station), for a total of 240 trains a day (weekday schedule). Daily ridership is forecasted to be approx. 7,900. The station was funded jointly by the city and Hankyū and cost ¥3.5 billion when including the area improvements (the station itself only cost ¥2.0 billion). Highway coach service will be operated by three different operators and includes 9 roundtrips on routes to the Kantō (関東) region, northern Kyōto Prefecture, and Nagano Prefecture.

Tour of the station, which is supposed to be “modern Japanese” theme. It includes an open interior in the concourse, as well as green walls, LED lighting, and water-saving toilets. There are also touch-screen information panels at the east and west station plazas to guide visitors.






Arrival and departure of the special commemorative charter run, featuring a special wrap livery:






Besides timetable changes to the Kyōto Line, Hankyū also instituted some systemwide improvements including introduction of station numbering (HKxx) and renaming several stations:

Sannomiya (三宮) → Kōbe Sannomiya (神戸三宮)
Hattori (服部) → Hattori Tenjin (服部天神)
Nakayama (中山) → Nakayama Kannon (中山観音)
Matsuo → Matsuo Taisha (松尾大社)






Switching out the station signs at Sannomiya (_Kōbe Shimbun_ video report) at 1:00 am in the morning. The Hankyū station opened in 1936 as “Kōbe Station” (神戸駅), later renamed to “Sannomiya Station” in 1968. Interesting that they even repainted the Hankyū viaduct with the new name. :lol:






Hanshin will similarly rename its station to Kōbe Sannomiya and introduce station numbering with its regular timetable changes on 2014.04.01.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

quashlo said:


> That one only shows a handful of routes, mostly the busiest ones or ones that tourists would be interested in. Go to the Japanese version for the full network:
> http://www.kotsu.metro.tokyo.jp/bus/map/BusMap.html?default=E-4


Thank you, guy. Toei has a big bus network...:cheers:


----------



## quashlo

*JR West announces major upgrade for Ōsaka Loop Line
ＪＲ西、大阪環状線の全駅改装　電子看板や新車両も*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO64538280V21C13A2LDA000/

On 2013.12.24, West Japan Railway Company (西日本旅客鉄道) announced a plan to renovate and upgrade all 19 stations on the JR Ōsaka Loop Line by FY2017 close. Many of the stations on the line haven’t changed since they opened, and the facilities are beginning to show their age. In addition to introducing new digital signage inside stations, the railway will also develop new trackside retail facilities at several stations and is also considering introducing new modern rolling stock. The plan is an effort to improve convenience and increase ridership on the line.

JR West has dubbed the effort the Ōsaka Loop Line Upgrade Project (大阪環状線改造プロジェクト), and will prioritize renovation and improvement works at four stations: Morinomiya (森ノ宮), Tamatsukuri (玉造), Momodani (桃谷), and Bentenchō (弁天町). Morinomiya Station will see the introduction of new light-emitting diode (LED) lighting systems and electronic signage, strengthening wayfinding facilities at the station. At Tamatsukuri Station, the railway will construct a new retail facility, nursery school, and other amenities underneath the Ōsaka Loop Line viaduct, opening in March 2014. At Bentenchō Station, the railway will carry out a combined, mixed-use redevelopment of the station site with the adjacent site housing the Transport Science Museum (交通科学博物館), which will close in April 2014.

According to JR West, the Ōsaka Loop Line will celebrate its 50th anniversary in March 2014, but many of the station facilities have remain unchanged since they first opened, with satisfaction among passengers low. The railway hopes beautification of the station will improve convenience for regular commuters and increase tourist demand coming from outside the region. The renovation of Morinomiya Station is expected to cost approx. ¥700 million. Renovation and upgrades to all 19 stations is expected to cost several billions of yen in total.

A good portion of the trains on the Ōsaka Loop Line are 103 series and 201 series trains dating from the JNR era, before privatization and the birth of JR West. Currently 60% of the stock on the Ōsaka Loop Line is reaching 30 to 35 years of age, and the railway is also planning introduction of modern trainsets for the line. The number of new trains and introduction schedule have yet to be determined.

Currently, the 19 JR stations on the Ōsaka Loop Line currently serve about 1.08 million boardings daily, about 20% lower than peak levels (about 1.36 million) in 1995. While some of the stations serve lines other than the Ōsaka Loop Line, it’s believed that most of the ridership decline is on the Ōsaka Loop Line.

===

Press release:
http://www.westjr.co.jp/press/article/2013/12/page_4978.html

Project logo:










Morinomiya Station, Platform 1 for Ōsaka:










Tamatsukuri Station redevelopment, Vierra Town Tamatsukuri (ビエラタウン玉造). This is a modest development in size (approx. 4,100 sq m total). The upper level is supposed to look like a 103 series Ōsaka Loop Line car. Portions of the redevelopment have already opened, including the first phase (supermarket) in October 2009 and second phase (medical clinic) in May 2010… The last piece is Vierra Tamatsukuri, which will open in March 2014 with a nursery school, fitness club, and other facilities.










103 series cab video on an outside (clockwise) run, Tennōji → Tennōji:


----------



## quashlo

*Aoi Mori Railway announces March 2014 timetable changes
青い森鉄道、新駅開業と車両増備で輸送力強化*
http://response.jp/article/2013/12/21/213545.html

On 2013.12.20, Aoi Mori Railway (青い森鉄道) announced timetable changes to take effect with the opening of the new Tsutsui Station (筒井駅) in Aomori City in March 2014. With the addition of new trains, the railway will increase the number of trips and add capacity.

The new Tsutsui Station is 1.3 km from Higashi-Aomori (東青森) Station and 4.5 km from Aomori (青森) Station. A total of 7 rapid trains (3 outbound, 4 inbound) and 46 local trains (23 outbound, 22 inbound) will stop at the station. With the expected increase in passengers due to the opening of the new station, the railway will also add two new trains (4 cars total) to its fleet. The new 703 series trains are the railway’s first new trains in 11 years, allowing the railway to increase service, particularly during the rush hours.

In particular, the railway will add 5 trains (4 inbound and 1 outbound) between Asamushi Onsen (浅虫温泉) and Aomori between the start of service and the 09:00 hour. Service between Hachinohe (八戸) and Aomori will also see increased capacity after modifications to the shuttle trains, with an additional 4 outbound trains and 5 inbound trains (to 22 trains total in each direction). The changes will secure a base service of about 1 tph, even during the midday period.

The new 703 series trains will be used on a total of 7 rapid services between Hachinohe and Aomori.










===

703 series testing (2013.12.03):


----------



## quashlo

*Sendai City Subway Tōzai Line opening accelerated by 3 months
仙台市交通局、東西線の正式駅名が決定…2015年開業予定*
http://response.jp/article/img/2013/12/25/213750/641311.html

On 2013.12.24, Sendai City revealed that the under-construction Sendai City Subway Tōzai Line (東西線) will see its scheduled opening accelerated from sometime in FY2015 to sometime in 2015. The city announced the final names selected for the stations on the line.

According to city spokespersons, civil works on the new line are scheduled to be completed sometime this fiscal year, and selection of providers for equipment, rails, signaling systems, and other components is largely finished. After reviewing the construction schedule a final time, the city determined that the line could open sometime in 2015.

Up until now, the scheduled opening was listed as “sometime in FY2015”, which could mean as late as March 2016. While the Great East Japan Earthquake (東日本大震災) forced a temporary stoppage of work and affected the ability to secure enough workers, causing some delays to the schedule, the work has been proceeding efficiently since.

The city also finalized the official station names for the 13 stations on the line:

Yagiyama Dōbutsu Kōen (八木山動物公園) [Yagiyama Zoo]
Aoba-yama (青葉山) [Mt. Aoba]
Kawauchi (川内)
Kokusai Center (国際センター) [Sendai International Center]
Ōmachi – Nishi Kōen (大町西公園) [Ōmachi – Nishi Park]
Aoba-dōri – Ichibanchō (青葉通一番町)
Sendai (仙台)
Miyagino-dōri (宮城野通)
Renbō (連坊)
Yakushidō (薬師堂)
Oroshimachi (卸町)
Rokuchō no Me (六丁の目)
Arai (荒井)

For Oroshimachi, there was some debate over whether to put the name in _kanji_ or _hiragana_, but the city eventually selected _kanji_, citing frequent use of the placename. Secondary names (副駅名) will also be provided at four stations:

Aobayama: Tōhoku Daigaku Aobayama Campus-mae (東北大学青葉山キャンパス前) [Tōhoku University Mt. Aoba Campus]
Kawauchi: Tōhoku Daigaku Kawauchi Campus-mae (東北大学川内キャンパス前) [Tōhoku University Kawauchi Campus]
Kokusai Center: Sendai-jō-ato Iriguchi (仙台城跡入口) [Sendai Castle Ruins]
Renbō: Sendai Ichi-kō-mae (仙台一高前) [Sendai First High School]

Work began on the 13.9 km Tōzai Line in 2006. The line will use linear motor technology to tackle sections of long, steep grades, propelling trains through the use of electromagnets. Total construction cost is ¥229.8 billion, and forecasted daily ridership is 80,000 passengers. Arai and Kokusai Center Stations will be aboveground, while the others will be underground.



















===

FNN video report, with some construction scenes.
Instead of March 2016, it’s looking like December 2015 opening.


----------



## sacto7654

I'm surprised it has taken so long to finally update the Osaka Loop Line. The trainsets on the Loop Line are some of the oldest trainsets in JR West inventory, and many stations need a major upgrade, too. Maybe they'll refurbish a large number of 221 Series trainsets specifically for use on the Osaka Loop Line?


----------



## quashlo

Perhaps, but I think they would need to do some fairly intense interior redesign if that were the case, since the 221 series is a suburban design (transverse seating)... Not sure how suited the three-door configuration would be to replace the Loop Line-exclusive fleet, as the 103 series and 201 series are all standard urban stock (4 doors, longitudinal seating). 

In terms of achieving the kind of "image change" they want for the line, I think they almost have to go with new, modern stock... They've probably got a lot of rural lines where refurbished 221 series can go, but the Ōsaka Loop Line deserves better, perhaps an update of the 321 series.


----------



## sacto7654

quashlo said:


> Now, if they can only take care of the Musashino Line, we'd be pretty set, with virtually all of JR East's rolling stock in the core and inner suburbs of Greater Tōkyō being fairly modern trains.


My guess is that JR East may transfer every 209-500 Series EMU to live out their final years on the Musashino Line, then they will be replaced by new-build E233 models. Since the 209-500's sport 2966 mm wide cars and were refurbished a few years ago, they could probably last until 2020 on the Musashino Line service.


----------



## Railfan

quashlo said:


> I answered you here:


I don´t find some new, only 2010 notices


----------



## quashlo

Since there was some desire among foreign visitors for rail maps that showed the entirety of the Tōkyō rail network, here’s a fairly thorough summary of what’s available online. Some of them are a few years old, so they may be missing the Fukutoshin Line extension and new stations (Haneda Airport International Terminal, Yoshikawa Minami, etc.). Click for large size. 

*Suica / PASMO network map*
This one leaves out most of the stations, but is reasonably compact and covers the entire area.
http://www.jreast.co.jp/E/routemaps/pdf/RouteMap_majorrailsub.pdf



*MEIK Design map*
One of the more professional-looking maps, but it lops off huge chunks of Saitama as well as southwestern Kanagawa.
http://www.meik.jp/2rosenzu/jpg_640/tkyo_yko_chba.jpg



*CHIRI map*
Not a bad map, and it at least attempts to show through-services, which are an important distinction.
http://www.chiri.com/railwaymap/pdf/syutoken_rosen_201205.pdf



*Zero per Zero map*
A stylistic map designed to look like the Japanese flag. Again, it lops off huge portions of Kanagawa Prefecture. Eye candy at best, as it’s actual usefulness is limited.
http://www.projectmapping.co.uk/Reviews/zeroperzero.html



*kzaral’s map*
Produced by Flickr user *kzaral*, this is probably the most complete in terms of coverage.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kzaral/3373021846/



*Unknown version 1*
A “connect-the-dots” map that unfortunately omits a lot of the outer ends of the network, particularly JR.
http://www.newworldeconomics.com/archives/2009/122809_files/tokyo_trainmap.jpg



*Unknown version 2*
http://u.jimdo.com/www56/o/sae4681bdfd8b04a7/img/ic10dcc1108628a72/1380764727/orig/首都圏交通.jpg










*N.planning*
Don’t have this one in high resolution but it adopts a more square-shaped canvas than the others that probably makes it a bit more readable at the top and bottom.









http://www.nplan.jp/systemdiary/3413.html


----------



## loefet

Lovely post!!



quashlo said:


> *kzaral’s map*
> Produced by Flickr user *kzaral*, this is probably the most complete in terms of coverage.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kzaral/3373021846/


That would be the same person as the user FML here on SSC.

On his homepage there are a few other maps as well: http://www.mukiryoku.com/railmap_e.html


----------



## quashlo

Part of the exercise was to highlight the difficulties in trying to meet some of the requests that tourists had regarding JR East's map. Imagine trying to take a map like the MEIK Design or Chiri maps and then trying to fit English in there (or vice versa, taking an English map like *kzaral*'s and adding Japanese), along with station numbers and travel times... Not impossible, but it's a tall order. :lol:

The exercise also highlights some of the other distinctions that may need to be shown in any region-wide map of Tōkyō, and some map design solutions that have been devised to address them:

*Through-services, esp. those with Tōkyō Metro or Toei Subway lines*
The Chiri map places the subway line on top of the JR or private railway line using a narrower lineweight. *kzaral*’s map shows the through-service as a separate full-weight line, but in a highlight (i.e., lighter) version of the original subway line color. *Taiwan Junior* (I didn’t include the map because it’s a fairly large PDF map) also had a map that showed the subway through-services as a separate, but narrower line, but in the original subway line color.

*Operator*
It’s important to be able to distinguish operators because changing companies inevitably means a higher fare than staying with a single operator. The official Suica / PASMO map uses thin lines for Tōkyō Metro + Toei, the standard black + white checkered line for JR, and then a single unique color for each other operator. The MEIK Design map is similar but uses unique colors for each line, including JR and other operators. Other maps like the Chiri map replace the checkered line pattern for JR with a thicker lineweight.

*Other information*
None of the maps have station numbering (except for *Taiwan Junior*'s map).
None of the maps show limited express services, except for *kzaral*'s map, which only shows _Narita Express_ and _Skyliner_. None of the maps show other limited expresses like Odakyū's _Romancecar_ services or Tōbu's _Nikkō_ / _Kinugawa_ services, both of which would potentially be important for overseas visitors.
None of the maps show stopping patterns, except where the line is quad-tracked and the fast tracks are branded separately as a different line from the local tracks (e.g., JR's rapid lines).


----------



## jonallen1966

*Japanese railfans behaving badly*

Rail enthusiasts at Omiya station






from the item on RocketNews 

http://en.rocketnews24.com/2014/01/...ain-photographers-losing-their-social-graces/


----------



## Sopomon

^^
It's amazing how spirited they are with this stuff, I remember at a school I was teaching at, the 鉄拳 (railway club - might have the wrong kanji here) reenacted a bunch of various trains entering and leaving the station - door opening melodies and all - for the culture festival.


----------



## sacto7654

^^ They may have to put severe restrictions on railfans at Omiya Station. This station has a huge number of train types going through the station all the time, and that tends to attract a lot of railfans in general. It's those "bad apples" (to use the American English expression) among the railfans that may force JR East to impose that ban.


----------



## Frank J. Sprague

I wonder if they were going to the train museum?


----------



## quashlo

*Kōbe City to take a closer look at LRV system
神戸の路面電車復活調査　次世代型、全市域対象に*
http://www.kobe-np.co.jp/news/shakai/201401/0006611805.shtml

It was revealed that Kōbe City will begin investigating the possibility of introducing a light rail transit (LRT) system, evaluating potential routes across the entire city. Up until 1971, the city’s municipal tram system served residents as a critical means of transport, but the network disappeared, pushed aside by the tide of motorization. Now, the city is looking at potentially bringing the trams back as a means of dealing with the demands of an aging society.

The city’s mayor, Hisamoto Kizō (久元喜造), was elected to his post in November 2013 on a campaign promise of examining the possibility of introducing an LRT system. The city’s budget, which had suffered a major blow in the aftermath of the Hanshin–Awaji Great Earthquake (阪神・淡路大震災), has already returned to levels similar to other major government-ordained cities (政令市) in Japan under the previous mayoral administration. As a result, the new mayor hopes to revitalize the city’s central core and establish a new transport network for the city.

In an interview with _Kōbe Shimbun_, the mayor referenced potential hurdles in getting an LRT system built for the city, including heavy traffic congestion on downtown roads and narrow, hilly streets that aren’t suited for running trams. However, he re-emphasized his commitment to consider where such a system would work best, saying a potential LRT system would be included in the city’s downtown revitalization plan to be published within the next year.

In Japan, Toyama City became the first Japanese city to introduce a true modern LRT system in 2006 as part of an urban planning strategy to encourage compact development that doesn’t rely on automobiles. Existing tram systems in Okayama, Hiroshima, and other cities have also incorporated LRT-type strategies. 

In 2007, Kōbe conducted a mock tram trial using buses to determine the potential effects of a real tram implementation. While members of the City Council have expressed support for an LRT system, which could become a major tourism resource for the city, issues remain in realizing the project, including effects on automobiles and other existing transport modes, as well as financial viability.

LRVs in Toyama










Trams at the Sannomiya intersection (January 1968). At the time, the system used cutting-edge technology and designs and was called the “Orient’s best” (東洋一) system.


----------



## quashlo

Collection of historic photos of Kōbe’s municipal tram network:






Tram network (as of July 1962):
http://www1.ttcn.ne.jp/~mmjuku/kobesiden.html










I also drew the network out in Google Maps. Because of the unusual geography of Kōbe, many of the routes are already duplicated by (or very close to) existing heavy rail alignments. What isn’t duplicated—the route north out of Kōsoku Kōbe (高速神戸) to Hirano (平野), and perhaps the route between Kenchō-mae (県庁前) and Ōji Kōen (王子公園)—is probably too small to really justify the expense. A route from the Customs House (税関前) via City Hall (市役所), Sannomiya (三ノ宮), Kanōchō (加納町), and Shin-Kōbe (新神戸) to Ōji Kōen may be a potential option, as this would connect a fair number of high-activity destinations without siphoning too many riders off the existing rail options. I think anything along the popular waterfront zone, from American Park (メリケン公園) to Harborland (ハーバーランド), is a no-no, since they would want to increase ridership as much as possible on the struggling Kaigan Line subway.
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=200476120657035443237.0004ef1802589f168b37d&msa=0


----------



## Abbendymion

quashlo said:


> [...]


For overseas rail fans, I think YOUR map is the best.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Sopomon said:


> ^^
> the 鉄拳 (railway club - might have the wrong kanji here)


Yup wrong kanji, yours mean Iron Fist. :lol:
The correct kanji would probably be 鉄研(鉄道研究会 for short)


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Frank J. Sprague said:


> I wonder if they were going to the train museum?


No. It's a different group that hangs out at Omiya- they tend to be younger males and have less manners. Museum goers are mainly families with small children.

One note- "rocket news" is _dubious_ news source* at best*, note the youtube clip they use is from an event more than a year and a half ago. There has been a campaign in the railfan press to promote better railfan behavior which has been in place for a couple of years.


----------



## smithrh

Abbendymion said:


> For overseas rail fans, I think YOUR map is the best.


ABSOLUTELY!

While schematic maps have their place, I was having a devil of a time finding a geographic map in English, correctly color coded, showing all operators equally. 

V1.21 fits the bill perfectly...


----------



## sacto7654

k.k.jetcar said:


> There has been a campaign in the railfan press to promote better railfan behavior which has been in place for a couple of years.


I would hope so, especially at Omiya Station. If Wikipedia is correct, Omiya Station is a *MAJOR* interchange station on the JR East network, because a number of busy commuter lines and just about all Shinkansen trains heading geographic north from Tokyo Station stop there, not to mention a major service yard for trains. The number of train types you can see at Omiya can be mind-boggling, and small wonder why many railfans go there to see the large variety of passenger and freight train types.


----------



## Sopomon

> and just about all Shinkansen trains heading geographic north


Are there any that don't?


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Sopomon said:


> Are there any that don't?


The Tokaido Shinkansen


----------



## Sopomon

^^ Tokaido doesn't head North


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Sopomon said:


> ^^ Tokaido doesn't head North


That is exactly what I said, since you asked if there are any Shinkansen that didn't head north.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Okinawa plans to bring back railway*












> Trains could run once again on Okinawa’s main island as the prefectural government will start a full-scale study in fiscal 2014 on introducing a line that would run through it, in anticipation of using land to be vacated after the relocation of the U.S. Marine Corps’ Futenma Air Station.
> 
> The envisaged line will run between Naha and Nago and cover about 70 kilometers in about one hour. A station is planned at the site in Ginowan where the Futenma base is currently located.
> 
> The prefectural government will set up a panel of experts in fiscal 2014 that will compile a plan the following fiscal year for constructing the railway. The project is expected to emerge as a key theme for the economic development of the prefecture in the years ahead.
> 
> The island had a 48-kilometer light railway line that linked Naha and Kadena and other locations before World War II, but it was destroyed during fierce fighting on the island in 1945.
> 
> Constructing a railway line on the island has been a long cherished desire for many Okinawans. The central government earmarked ¥200 million as research funding for the project in the fiscal 2014 budget.
> 
> The prefectural government envisages a route connecting the cities of Naha, Ginowan, Okinawa and Nago, emphasizing such merits as improving convenience for commuters and tourists, reducing road congestion, and positive ripple effects on the local economy.
> 
> The government is considering building the line underground in built-up areas, including Naha. As for the restituted land, including the Futenma site, the prefectural government is considering building the railway line simultaneously with redevelopment projects in these areas to attract commuters and tourists.
> 
> Whether the train service will be commercially viable is at the crux of this project. The prefectural government expects the project will cost several hundred billion yen, and intends to apply a publicly built, privately run method that is used for Shinkansen projects, in which the central government shoulders construction costs for rail lines and station buildings.
> 
> The prefectural government is considering asking the central government to reduce or eliminate the facility usage charge, which JR companies are obliged to pay for Shinkansen bullet train services, in the event that the envisaged project is a Shinkansen.
> 
> However, an official of the Cabinet Office, which started a survey for the project in fiscal 2010, said, “We’re not considering applying special measures at this moment.”
> 
> The prefectural government plans to have the expert panel compile a project plan in fiscal 2014, and will press the central government to start construction by fiscal 2019 in the hope it can start full operations in about 2030.


The Yomiuri Shimbun


----------



## Sopomon

SamuraiBlue said:


> That is exactly what I said, since you asked if there are any Shinkansen that didn't head north.


Ah my question was too vague

Are there any services that don't stop at Omiya?


----------



## sacto7654

Sopomon said:


> Are there any services that don't stop at Omiya?


I believe there is still one _Max Toki_ train that goes directly from Tokyo to Niigata non-stop. It's probably the only Shinkansen train that doesn't stop at Ueno and Omiya Stations, let alone Takasaki, Echigo-Yuzawa and Nagaoka Stations on the Jōetsu Shinkansen run.


----------



## orulz

quashlo said:


> Since there was some desire among foreign visitors for rail maps that showed the entirety of the Tōkyō rail network, here’s a fairly thorough summary of what’s available online. Some of them are a few years old, so they may be missing the Fukutoshin Line extension and new stations (Haneda Airport International Terminal, Yoshikawa Minami, etc.). Click for large size.





smithrh said:


> ABSOLUTELY!
> 
> While schematic maps have their place, I was having a devil of a time finding a geographic map in English, correctly color coded, showing all operators equally.
> 
> V1.21 fits the bill perfectly...


I agree - Quashlo, _your_ map is the best one I've encountered. It's rather large but its relative geographic accuracy and readability are definite pluses. With tablets and smartphones and pinch-to-zoom becoming the standard, its largeness is less of an issue than it would have been in the days of printed maps.


----------



## quashlo

Thanks for all the compliments… :lol:

Unfortunately, I haven’t had the time (desire?) to update it the past few years… To be honest, I look at the map now and find much room for improvement, since I originally started it many years ago when I had no familiarity with Adobe Illustrator or any experience with creating vector graphics. If I had to do it over now, it might end up looking quite different.


----------



## quashlo

Sr.Horn said:


> *Okinawa plans to bring back railway*


Thanks… Good to see some action being taken towards this. It most certainly won’t be cheap—the Tsukuba Express is only slightly shorter but cost ¥800 billion—but it would do wonders for making the rest of the island accessible for tourists. The elongated shape of Okinawa Island makes it difficult to get to a lot of places outside of Naha without driving or going on some sort of organized tour, but perfect for a north–south rail line combined with feeder buses, which would make it a breeze to get to some of the other sights.


----------



## 00Zy99

What sort of rail line would we be looking at here?

Grade crossings?

Double or single track?

Electrified? AC or DC?

Underground?

Scenery-oriented?


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

quashlo said:


> Thanks… Good to see some action being taken towards this. It most certainly won’t be cheap—the Tsukuba Express is only slightly shorter but cost ¥800 billion—but it would do wonders for making the rest of the island accessible for tourists. The elongated shape of Okinawa Island makes it difficult to get to a lot of places outside of Naha without driving or going on some sort of organized tour, but perfect for a north–south rail line combined with feeder buses, which would make it a breeze to get to some of the other sights.


if they choose to do an underground section, then it certainly will sky rocket in costs because Okinawa's unique geology requires that whatever drilling mechanism they use will require the blades to be changed every so meters.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

00Zy99 said:


> What sort of rail line would we be looking at here?
> 
> Grade crossings?
> 
> Double or single track?
> 
> Electrified? AC or DC?
> 
> Underground?
> 
> Scenery-oriented?


I have several blue prints from different agencies when I did research on potential rail extensions for a professor. 
If they're following the prefecture government's ideas, it will be mixed.
Ideally, it shouldn't be mixed since many are going to Okinawa for scenery purposes.
I also feel it should've been an LRT line but they are likely to pursue something heavier.


----------



## quashlo

*Yokohama City, JR agree on improvements to Higashi-Totsuka Station
東戸塚駅の混雑緩和へＪＲと市が協定　改良検討案を作成へ／横浜*
http://news.kanaloco.jp/localnews/article/1401060020/

In regards to strategies to alleviate rush-hour platform congestion at JR Higashi-Totsuka Station, it was revealed on 2014.01.06 that Yokohama City and JR East have signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) to consider specific station improvements. The two parties will flesh out several improvement options for the station this fiscal year.

According to Yokohama City officials, Higashi-Totsuka debuted as a “petition station” (請願駅) in 1980 as part of local urban planning efforts, including a land readjustment project (区画整理事業). While average daily entries and exits when the station opened were about 15,000 total, the number has since ballooned to 7.5 times that number (115,000 passengers in 2011) thanks to construction of large malls and large residential blocks.

In recent years, congestion on the station’s platforms during the morning and evening rush hours has become an acute problem, with the queues for the up escalator stretching for some distance. Since 2001, Yokohama City has requested a variety of countermeasures from JR East, including having all Tōkaidō Line and Shōnan–Shinjuku Line trains stop at the station. In the past, local residents have also gathered signatures as part of petition drives to improve the situation.

According to an agreement (「横須賀線東戸塚駅改良に関する調査設計協定書」) signed in October 2013 between Yokohama City and JR and lasting through to March 2014, the two parties would work to improve passenger convenience and alleviate overcrowding at the station. The two have already completed field surveys of station user behavior and passenger flows at the station in early October. Based on the results of the observations, the two will now develop several options for improving the station, narrowing down to a single, final plan as early as next fiscal year. The costs related to the agreement are approx. ¥10 million, which will be split half-half between JR and the city.

Up escalator queues at JR Higashi-Totsuka Station (June 2012):










===

Inbound Tōkaidō Line and Shōnan–Shinjuku Line trains racing, Totsuka → Higashi-Totsuka:


----------



## quashlo

Yokohama Line E233 series (E233-6000 series) testing began on 2014.01.07. Apparently, the first trains will enter service on 2014.02.16, so not very long at all.  
All the 205 series trains on the line will be gone by August 2014.

Unit H016 departed the J-TREC plant in Yokohama and did some test runs (Zushi → Hongōdai → Ōfuna → Kamakura Rolling Stock Center). Was unaware they were making sets at J-TREC, since all we had seen thus far were the cars being manufactured in Niitsu, so I guess this means H001 through H015 will be produced at Niitsu. Unlike the other E233 series, these have special “Yokohama Line” logos on the ends and on the sides (underneath the center window of each car)—I was wondering what those covers on the sides were for in the videos from Niitsu.

Departing J-TREC in the dark, with a diesel loco (DD5515) in the lead and two ex-Tōkyū 7200 series cars behind. A bit strange, but I guess these ex-Tōkyū work cars are now the property of JR East as part of the purchase of Tōkyū Car Company.






Captured at Ōfuna:






A look from the opposite platform, where we get a better view of the insides:


----------



## quashlo

*Track switchout for JR Nambu Line*

A track switchout on the JR Nambu Line as part of the continuous grade-separation (連続立体交差事業) of the line between Inada-zutsumi (稲田堤) and Fuchū Honmachi (府中本町) took place between 18:30 on 2013.12.22 and the start of service on 2013.12.23.

The first phase of the project was completed with the elevation of the Inada-zutsumi – Yanokuchi (矢野口) section in October 2005, eliminating 8 grade crossings. This latest switchout marks the completion of the second phase (Yanokuchi – Fuchū Honmachi), elevating the inbound (for Kawasaki) direction and eliminating 7 grade crossings. The outbound track was completed in December 2011.

Some videos:

Local news report:






Scenes at Inagi Naganuma (2013.12.07), showing the ground-level inbound platforms and track, still in use at the time:






Workers manually controlling traffic at one of the grade crossings. The switchout required them to operate a special schedule for the line, with the Noborito – Yanokuchi section single-tracked. As inbound trains were forced to share the outbound track, the crossing arms and other safety devices wouldn’t be able to detect these trains, so staff were deployed at the crossings to stop cross traffic.






Cab view (Bubaigawara – Yanokuchi) after elevation. As you can see @ 4:45, they still have to complete the second inbound track at Inagi Naganuma, although all 15 grade crossings on this section are now eliminated.


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka to begin formal studies on Naniwasuji Line
なにわ筋線の府市検討を正式表明　都心部に複数の駅設置*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO64947050X00C14A1LDA000/

On 2014.01.06, Ōsaka City mayor Hashimoto Tōru announced that his administration and Ōsaka Prefecture would soon begin formal evaluation of the Naniwasuji Line, a proposed rail line connecting central Ōsaka with Kansai International Airport (KIX). The news marks a major step forward for the project, which would enhance transit access to KIX and construct several new stations in the heart of Ōsaka.

The new line would travel underground between Shin-Ōsaka and the Ume-Kita (うめきた) redevelopment area on the north side of JR Ōsaka Station, forking into two branches near Namba to connect to both JR and Nankai Electric Railway. Plans for the line were first announced in 1980s, and a 1989 report by the national government’s Transport Policy Council (運輸政策審議会) included the line in its “vision” rail network for the Kansai region. However, the project failed to gain much traction due to budgetary difficulties at the municipal and prefectural government levels.

A study by the MLIT starting in FY2009 evaluated constructing several intermediate stations in between Ume-Kita and Namba, including in Nakanoshima (中之島) and Nishi-Honmachi (西本町). The estimated cost of the line ranged from ¥180 billion to ¥320 billion.

Mayor Hashimoto hopes that construction of multiple intermediate stations on the line will improve access between KIX and all of central Ōsaka, and said that he will continue asking West Japan Railway Company (JR West) and Nankai Electric Railway to participate in the planning efforts.

The city is dusting off plans for the line once more now that construction of the northern extension of the JR Ōsaka Higashi Line between Shin-Ōsaka and Hanaten, which is partially being funded with city money and will open in FY2018, is nearing completion. Mayor Hashimoto determined that leeway in the budget would be available in FY2019 and beyond to help fund construction of the Naniwasuji Line, and hinted that revenue generated by the sale of shares in the municipal subway network after privatization could also be directed towards constructing the line.

KIX executives also welcomed news of improved access to the airport, which would reduce travel times from central Ōsaka, increase passengers at the airport, and have a positive impact on the sale of the concession to operate the airport.

JR West and Nankai, which the MLIT envisions will take the lead on the project, also responded positively to the concept of improved access to KIX. The MLIT’s envisioned funding scheme for the line would involve taking advantage of the Act on Enhancement of Convenience of Urban Railways (都市鉄道等利便増進法), which requires the railway operator(s) to fund one-third of the costs. As a result, executives from some of the two railways expressed anxiety about the eventual cost of the line.

===

Hashimoto’s regular press conference on 2014.01.06, where he discussed the Naniwasuji Line:


----------



## quashlo

Looking into Kōbe’s historic tram network got me interested in Japan’s other systems…
Here’s a collection of historic maps of the some of the larger systems (there’s a lot more than this, but it’s difficult finding maps on the Web):

Sapporo (1958):
http://blogs.dion.ne.jp/pin_estate/archives/11300452.html










Sendai (1962):
http://kyoto.trolley.net/japan/










Central Tōkyō (1951):
http://yuasastudio.blog135.fc2.com/blog-entry-100.html










Yokohama (1960):
http://www.geocities.jp/u2_takahashi/shortterm/traffic3.htm


----------



## quashlo

Nagoya (1962):
http://tsushima-keibendo.a.la9.jp/nagoya-tram/nagoya-tram.html










Kyōto (ca. 1955):
http://www.pref.kyoto.jp/shiryokan/yoshida-igai.html










Ōsaka (1957):
http://www.icom.co.jp/beacon/backnumber/web_topix/021.html










Kōbe (1962):
http://www1.ttcn.ne.jp/~mmjuku/kobesiden.html


----------



## quashlo

*New WMATA 7000 series cars make press debut*

The first of the new 7000 series cars for the DC Metro, being built by Kawasaki Heavy Industries at their U.S. plant in Lincoln, Nebraska, made their debut to the press. Here’s some reports from Japan:

Kyōdō News report.






ANN report:


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsubishi Heavy Industries wins 48-car option for Macau LRT*
http://www.mhi.co.jp/en/news/story/1401061752.html



> Tokyo, January 6, 2014 - Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Ltd. (MHI), in collaboration with ITOCHU Corporation, has concluded an agreement with the Transportation Infrastructure Office (GIT) of Macau to supply an additional 48 cars for the Macau Light Rapid Transit (MLRT) system now being constructed under an initiative of the government of the Macau Special Administrative Region (MSAR) of the People's Republic of China. The order follows a previous order received in March 2011 for 110 cars and machinery and electronics systems for the MLRT.
> 
> [Conceptual drawing of MLRT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MLRT is an automated people mover (APM) – a fully automated, driverless mass transit system operating on rubber tires – planned to run between Macau's Taipa Island and the Border Gate crossing to Zhuhai City in Guangdong Province, a distance of approximately 21 kilometers (km).
> 
> The newly received order calls for MHI to provide 48 additional cars as well as additional depot equipment to maintain them; it also includes vehicle maintenance services up to a maximum 10 years. MHI attributes the new order primarily to the smooth execution of the APM project since the signing of the initial agreement in March 2011, and to the GIT's high evaluation of the company's cars themselves.
> 
> Macau is presently enjoying steadily increasing numbers of visitors attracted by its tourist sights and casinos. Meanwhile, infrastructure projects are going forward in line with integrated development of the entire Pearl Delta Region: the area encompassing Macau, Hong Kong and Guangdong Province. GIT placed the new order for additional APM cars to meet future development and demand in anticipation of robust passenger volume – higher than initially projected – after the new system goes onstream.
> 
> The APM is a fully automated, driverless transportation system that, through the adoption of rubber tires, provides passengers a remarkably smooth and quiet ride. Besides the 158 APM cars now on order for the MLRT, MHI boasts a strong track record in orders for other urban transportation systems as well, including 108 new cars for the Yurikamome Waterfront Line in Tokyo awarded in 2010 and 57 cars (including 16 newly ordered in 2013) for the Sengkang/Punggol Lines in Singapore. MHI has also established a firm position as one of the world's leaders in the global APM market, with deliveries having been completed of systems for airports in the United States, Hong Kong, Singapore, Korea and the UAE.
> 
> On the strength of this latest order, MHI aims to further boost its marketing activities for APM systems going forward - not only for new transportation networks, but also for expansion and/or replacement of existing transportation systems worldwide.


Japanese press release:
http://www.mhi.co.jp/news/story/1401065469.html


----------



## quashlo

A nice blog post sort of related to making Tōkyō’s rail network more foreigner friendly, focusing on some of the extensive existing wayfinding systems that can be extremely helpful, even if you have limited understanding of Japanese:
http://planitmetro.com/2014/01/06/t...u-can-find-your-way-without-reading-japanese/



> Which car should you use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where should you stand on the platform?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which stair/escalator will get you closest to your destination?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which car is for women only?


The “Which car should you use?” sign is one of the more helpful signs… Particularly during rush hour or other periods of overcrowding, you want to avoid having to wander at platform level looking for an exit, especially if you are a tourist dragging luggage with you—much easier to find the car of your train that will stop right at the escalator at your destination station.

Same with the “Which stair/escalator will get you closest to your destination?” sign, which makes it extremely easy to know which way to go—just look for your destination / landmark in the list at the bottom and then proceed down the platform in the direction of the corresponding arrow.


----------



## quashlo

*Meitetsu, Kintetsu to consolidate central ticketing halls at Nagoya Staiton
名鉄・近鉄、中央改札口併設へ…リニア開業向け*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/atmoney/news/20131231-OYT1T00462.htm

In preparation for the 2027 opening of the Chūō Shinkasen maglev, Nagoya Railroad (Meitetsu) and Kinki Nippon Railway (Kintetsu) have finalized an agreement to relocate their central ticketing halls at their respective terminals at Nagoya Station to a consolidated location.

The relocation is designed to make it easier to transfer between the maglev and the Nagoya area’s two major private railways, which are hoping to coordinate their efforts with both Nagoya City and JR Central, which are looking to carry out major redevelopments at the station.

According to the city’s urban planning vision, a “terminal square” space would be provided to enhance the convenience of transfers between the Shinkansen and various connecting transport modes. Meitetsu and Kintetsu would relocate their central ticketing halls side-by-side at a location connected to the new terminal square. 

Currently, the two railways have their central ticketing halls in separate locations, both of which are separate from the Shinkansen ticketing hall. While there is directional signage to guide passengers, some users have complained that the layout is confusing. As a result, the two railways have decided to relocate their main ticketing halls, and will now hammer out the details of the plan, including a specific location for the consolidated hall.

===

Some fresh details on this plan… Looks like it will be a simple redesign of the concourse level, but should still be a good improvement.

Map of JR Nagoya Station.

1F
Meitetsu Nagoya is at the bottom left corner in pink, while Kintetsu Nagoya is just above that in blue.









http://www.meieki.com/images/n_meieki1f101223.gif

B1F
As usual, the private railways historically didn’t necessarily worry so much about transferring with other operators—it was more about how to design their terminal to benefit them, within the confines of their site.









http://www.meieki.com/images/n_meiekib1f101224.gif


----------



## quashlo

*Meitetsu Department Store will not be “sacred cow” in Nagoya Station redevelopment
名鉄社長、名駅再開発「百貨店存続、前提とせず」*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO65053060Y4A100C1L91000/

Currently, Meitetsu and Kintetsu are jointly redeveloping five buildings / parcels in and around their respective terminals at Nagoya Station into a single large-floorplate building, one of several large redevelopment projects taking place in preparation for the 2027 opening of the Chūō Shinkansen from Tōkyō to Nagoya. In particular, the following five buildings are being incorporated into this plan:

1. Meitetsu Department Store, Main Building (名鉄百本館) / Meitetsu Nagoya Station (名鉄名古屋駅)
2. Kintetsu Passe mall (近鉄パッセ) / Kintetsu Nagoya Station (近鉄名古屋駅)
3. Meitetsu Department Store, Men’s Annex (名鉄百メンズ館) / Meitetsu Grand Hotel (名鉄グランドホテル)
4. A property owned by Mitsui Fudōsan (三井不動産)
5. Meitetsu Lejac mall (名鉄レジャック)










There will be a combined podium section stretching across all five parcels and over the Sasashima intersection (笹島交差点), with separate tower sections for each parcel. This is Meitetsu’s most critical business venture at the moment, and given the size of the project, Meitetsu is actually looking at a variety of financing schemes… They began targeting foreign investors for the first time, issuing ¥25 billion worth of Euro-yen convertible bonds (転換社債) in October 2013.

Given the critical nature of the project for Meitetsu, they will look at the most practical way to recoup the real estate investment, even if that means permanently closing the Meitetsu Department Store and replacing it with a mall or other use. While the department store chain is a core member of the railway group’s distribution business, the store has been struggling to compete with the JR Nagoya Takashimaya department store and other nearby retail facilities.

In other news, the railway is also receptive to potential schemes to improve access and travel times to Toyota, a major automobile industry hub and home to the HQ of Toyota Motor Corporation. Currently, it can take close to an hour to get from Nagoya Station to Toyota-shi Station due to the need to transfer at Chiryū Station (知立駅) from the Nagoya Main Line (名古屋本線) to the Mikawa Line (三河線), as well as the presence of single-track sections.

In particular, the railway is considering double-tracking portions of the line, which would substantially increase capacity. The ongoing elevation of the Meitetsu tracks at Chiryū Station will also allow for creative service planning, such as through-services from the Nagoya Main Line to the Mikawa Line and other measures, that could decrease travel times by as much as 10 minutes. Ridership growth on the Mikawa Line is far surpassing other lines in the Meitetsu network, and the railway believes that improved passenger convenience could help capture additional latent demand.

===

Basically, the consolidation of the ticketing halls is just one part of the huge redevelopment… The potential decision to close the department store is not surprising—it’s just not a very profitable business anymore, and only a handful of railway groups in Japan have maintained a relatively strong brand image for their department stores, namely Hankyū and Tōkyū.


----------



## quashlo

*Mitsui & Co. participates in launch of all-electric bus service in Milton Keynes, UK*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25621426



> *Electric buses which their developers say can run all day are set to begin service.*
> 
> A fleet of eight new electric vehicles will operate along a busy route in Milton Keynes from late January.
> 
> The buses can run for longer by virtue of a wireless booster charge they receive at the start and end of the route from plates in the road.
> 
> The buses are the first of their kind to operate in the UK.
> 
> *Inductive charging*
> The fleet will run on the Number 7 route, which covers 25km (15 miles) between the Milton Keynes suburbs of Wolverton and Bletchley and carries an estimated 800,000 passengers a year.
> 
> After a night charging at the depot, the buses will receive booster charges throughout the day at the start and end of the route.
> 
> There, the bus parks over plates buried in the road. The driver then lowers receiver plates on the bottom of the bus to within 4cm of the road surface and the bus is charged for around 10 minutes before resuming service.
> 
> The system uses a process called inductive charging. Electricity passes through wire coils in the road plates, generating a magnetic field. This field induces a voltage across coils in the bus plates and the vehicle's batteries are charged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new vehicles have been built by UK bus manufacturer Wrightbus and will operate as part of a five-year trial programme led by the European division of Japanese company Mitsui and UK engineering group Arup.
> 
> "Electric buses have huge potential and we're exploring how they can help us take better care of the environment without compromising passenger service," said John Bint of Milton Keynes Council.
> 
> "With the help of the project collaborators, we'll be monitoring the buses closely over the next five years."
> 
> Mr Bint told BBC News that if the buses proved a success, the plan was to roll out the system to all bus routes in the town.
> 
> John Miles, an Arup consultant and engineering research professor at Cambridge University, said: "These electric buses will be expected to do everything a diesel bus does.
> 
> "They will be operating on a demanding urban route, and that's all part of the trial's aim - to prove that electric buses can be tough as well as green."
> 
> Similar systems are already being used in Turin and Genoa in Italy, Utrecht in the Netherlands and in Mannheim in Germany.
> 
> Last year, South Korea switched on a 12km (7.5-mile) road which can recharge electric vehicles as they drive over it, without the need for vehicles to stop at all. Two public buses are using the Online Electric Vehicle system, or OLEV, in the South Korean city of Gumi.
> 
> The technology means the vehicles can be fitted with smaller, lighter batteries, reducing the amount of power required to drive them.


The BBC article has a video report.
There’s also one here:






A bit more details from a Japanese-language article:
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/politics/news/140109/plc14010921030016-n1.htm

This is the first time that a trading company such as Mitsui has taken the lead in converting main bus route to EV buses, and the company hopes to use the results of the Milton Keynes trial in eventually developing the technology for mass adoption in revenue service. Mitsui says that the technology can easily be adapted to London’s famous double-decker services, as well as for temporary bus service during the 2020 Summer Olympics in Tōkyō.


----------



## quashlo

*Hanshin Electric Railway launches new CM series*

Haven’t seen any Hanshin CMs in a while, but they just launched a new series featuring actress Satō Eriko (佐藤江梨子) and comedian duo Hamakan (ハマカーン). 

CM (30s version).
Apparently, the old guy giving directions for Mikage Station is the president of the railway. Satō Eriko was born in Tōkyō, but she spent some of her childhood in Kōbe, so her Kansai accent seems pretty natural. 






“Making of” video:






Press release:
http://www.hanshin.co.jp/company/press/pdf/20140107tvcm.pdf

CM web page:
http://www.hanshin.co.jp/taisetsu/cm/

Posters:


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT to expand late-night bus service from Haneda starting October 2014
五輪に向けアクセス改善 深夜バス実証実験へ*
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20140105/k10014271471000.html

With Tōkyō gearing up to host the 2020 Summer Olympics, the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) will begin rolling out landside transport improvements between Haneda Airport and central Tōkyō. The first major step in the process involves a field trial of expanded late-night bus service out of the airport.

In particular, the need for increased transit capacity and improved convenience during the late evening and early morning hours connecting Haneda Airport with central Tōkyō and the rest of the National Capital Region has become a major topic of debate. As a result, the MLIT decided first to enhance late-night bus service, and will begin operating departures from the airport for central Tōkyō after 1:00 am starting in October. 

Currently, some international flights arrive at Haneda during the 00:00 hour, which is usually not enough time to make transfers to the last trains and buses of the day leaving from the airport. As a result, passengers have complained about the poor landside connections. Late-night flight slots at Haneda are still not fully utilized, and in order to promote takeup by international flights, the MLIT believes that further improvements to late-night landside connections is critical.

In terms of improved access to Haneda, the MLIT is also looking at the Central Tōkyō Link (都心直結線), a new rail line which would directly connect Haneda and Narita Airports via Central Tōkyō. In addition, JR East recently announced that it would begin investigation of converting unused freight tracks into a new passenger rail line to Haneda.

===

The source article has a video report.

Since the MLIT is basically taking the lead on the Asakusa Line Bypass / Central Tōkyō Link, I wonder if they’ve ever considered designing it to handle late-night service... Much of the funding for this line would likely come from public sources, so they would likely have some leverage in getting the eventual operator of the line to agree to a 24-hour schedule, if they wanted. A few strategically-placed crossovers would allow them to do late-night single-tracking so that they could still perform maintenance work on half of the line.

Of course, this doesn’t resolve the issue with the Keikyū Main Line and Airport Line sections, where I imagine Keikyū may have some objections, but it would be a start.


----------



## dimlys1994

Found on the other forum this excellent picture of Shibuya station, which is planed for renovation in future:


Shibuya by tk21hx, on Flickr

What's the status of the project and when it will be completed?


----------



## quashlo

*JR East president says Ueno–Tōkyō Line would be connected with new line to Haneda Airport
ＪＲ東が北関東と羽田空港を直結　冨田社長、新線乗り入れ構想表明*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/economy/news/140110/biz14011008040002-n1.htm

As recently announced, JR East is currently considering the possibility of establishing a new passenger line connecting central Tōkyō with Haneda Airport. On 2014.01.09, the railway revealed additional details regarding the project, including a plan to connect the new line with the Tōhoku Through Line (東北縦貫線)—now commonly known as the Ueno–Tōkyō Line (上野東京ライン)—to allow for direct through-services to Haneda Airport from the major cities in northern Kantō. The railway’s president revealed the news in an interview with _Sankei Shimbun_.

The Ueno–Tōkyō Line would allow trains from the Utsunomiya Line, Takasaki Line, and Jōban Line that currently terminate at Ueno to continue to Tōkyō and beyond via the Tōkaidō Line. The railway’s president went further, however, saying that bringing the Ueno–Tōkyō Line all the way to Haneda Airport would allow for direct service to the airport from major cities in the northern reaches of the Kantō Region, including Utsunomiya, Takasaki, and Mito, dramatically changing travel patterns.

The new line currently being considered between central Tōkyō and Haneda Airport would be created by converting the Tōkaidō Freight Line (東海道貨物線), portions of which are no longer in use. The alignment runs from near JR Tamachi Station and along the Tōkyō Bay waterfront. The project would convert these freight tracks for passenger service, creating a new route for JR East into Haneda. The railway’s president says the route will be critical for the future of Japan’s economy and the growth of Tōkyō, and hopes to convince the national government, Tōkyō Metropolitan Government, and local jurisdictions to participate in the project.

Construction of the new route won’t be easy, however, as it requires a new underground alignment beneath Haneda Airport. The railway hopes to quickly determine the engineering feasibility of the proposal, as well as the associated construction costs and ridership forecasts. The railway’s president also indicated that if the new line were to open, JR East would continue operation of the Tōkyō Monorail (Hamamatsuchō – Haneda Airport), a subsidiary of the railway.










===

Some very interesting details revealed by the railway… 

The first point is that JR East doesn’t seem to consider the new line to Haneda as a complete replacement of the Tōkyō Monorail… There was some talk that they might abandon the monorail after opening the new line, although the possibility of abandonment still remains in the far future when ridership on the new passenger line has matured, as it may be attractive enough to steal a substantial number of passengers from the monorail.

The second point indicates that a connection into the Tōkaidō Line seems almost certain if they do decide to move forward with the line. There was talk on 2ch of potentially connecting it into the Yokosuka Line, and while this latest news doesn’t rule that out (they could still build multiple connections), it does at least verify the connection with the Tōkaidō Line.


----------



## 00Zy99

So two of my most beloved projects are being combined. This is some of the greatest news EVER!

The NHK news report seemed to imply that they are planning to connect the JR East Haneda Line to Narita (via Ueno/Joban line).

How will this affect the Narita Express? I believe that they should re-instate the Wing Express for Narita-Haneda services, and add the Omiya services, dropping them from the Narita Express. Omiya service might add an additional stop at Akabane and/or Urawa.

Thus, you have two splitting trains Tokyo-Narita providing half-hourly service in mid-day, with 15-minute service at the peaks.


----------



## starrwulfe

That's cool... But I'm still holding out hope that Tokyu can dual-gauge with Keikyu somehow and run that Kama-Kama extension straight into Haneda. 

Upgrade the tracks along the Tamagawa line to allow for passing so expresses can be run straight off of the Toyoko and Meguro line via the Tamagawa station connections between Den-en-chofu and Tamagawa stations.


----------



## quashlo

I went ahead and drew out one-seat rail access routes (existing and potential future) to Haneda Airport in Google Maps to show how much better access to Haneda could be getting if some of these projects are realized:
https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zFmN00U-5t6o.kQp0RboBhSDE










Right now, there are only three main regional routes (shown in red):

One south via the Keikyū Main Line to Kawasaki and Yokohama (these services typically terminate at Shin-Zushi).
Two routes north into central Tōkyō via the Asakusa Line subway, one taking the Sky Access Line and another, less frequent route via the Keisei Main Line, both terminating at Narita Airport.
There's also the Tōkyō Monorail (dark blue), but it doesn't really offer regional-scope service.

Basically, if JR decides to move forward with their project to convert the Tōkaidō Freight Line, it will dramatically change access to Haneda by introducing one-seat service to large swaths of Saitama, Ibaraki, and Gunma Prefectures (three lime green routes).

I also added a couple other potential “dream” connections for the new JR line:

One for the Sōbu Rapid Line (purple), which could be partially operated as a modified _Narita Express_ service that actually goes between Haneda and Narita.
One for the Saikyō Line and Kawagoe (dark green), offering direct connections to the west side of the Yamanote Line loop.
An additional connection into the new JR line is the Rinkai Line / Keiyō Line route (sky blue), which wouldn’t require any major capital since everything is already connected. This would be great, as it would offer direct connections to Tōkyō Disney Resort and Makuhari.

I also threw in the potential Kamakama Line connection mentioned by *starrwulfe* which would allow direct service from the Tōbu Tōjō Line and Seibu Ikebukuro Line via the Fukutoshin Line. Technically, it would also be possible to do a route via the Meguro Line and Namboku Line / Mita Line, although the benefits of this would be far less than a Fukutoshin Line route.

Obviously, one neglected area should be quite obvious just by looking at the map: all of western Tōkyō. If JR ever decides to operate passenger service on the southern half of the Tōkaidō Freight Line, however, there might be options for through-servicing the Nambu Line via the Hama-Kawasaki branch from Shitte, providing direct service to most of Kawasaki all the way up to Tachikawa.


----------



## quashlo

dimlys1994 said:


> Found on the other forum this excellent picture of Shibuya station, which is planed for renovation in future:
> 
> What's the status of the project and when it will be completed?


Depends on which part you are interested in and how you define the “project”… Shibuya Hikarie and the undergrounding of the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line are technically part of the entire redevelopment project, and they’ve already been completed for some time.

In terms of completion of the remaining direct improvements to the station:

The East Exit projects, which include the redesign of the Ginza Line tracks and platforms, should be completed by around 2020 or so.
The West Exit projects and the improvements to the JR station (relocation of Saikyō Line / Shōnan–Shinjuku Line platforms and consolidation / widening of Yamanote Line platforms) will be finished quite a bit later, in 2027.
It’s actually helpful to also understand the land development on the five blocks at and surrounding the station, as the construction schedules for some of the projects are closely correlated with the station improvement:

#1 (145,000 sq m, 34F+B4F) already opened in April 2012 as Shibuya Hikarie (渋谷ヒカリエ), developed by Tōkyū.
#2 is the station block (駅街区) and will include 270,000 sq m total spread across 3 towers built directly atop the JR station. The east tower (46F+B7F) will open first in 2020, followed by the central (10F+B2F) and west (13F+B5F) towers in 2027. This project is being jointly developed by Tōkyū, JR East, and Tōkyō Metro. As you can see, these dates correspond with the East Exit and West Exit improvements… They are basically starting at the east end of the station and gradually working their way west.
#3 is the Dōgenzaka block (道玄坂街区) and will include 59,000 sq m (17F+B5F), developed by Tōkyū. Scheduled completion is FY2018.
#4 is the South Station block (駅南街区) and will include 118,000 sqm (33F+B5F), developed by Tōkyū. Scheduled completion is FY2017. This block includes the improvements to Shibuya River (渋谷川).
#5 is the Sakuragaoka Exit (桜丘口) area, and will be developed by Tōkyū, consisting of two separate blocks to be completed around 2020. Block A will include 175,000 sq m spread across two towers (36F+B5F and 15F+B4F). Block B will include 66,000 sq m in a single tower (32F+B2F).
The five blocks together total about 833,000 sq m gross (!), and Tōkyū has a hand in each project.

Map:


----------



## dimlys1994

^^That's anyway very excellent. And tracks which are now demolishing are for former Toyoku Line?


----------



## 00Zy99

Kind of annoying that there's no direct connection between the Joban line and the airport. Might it be cheaper to put in a wye-connection at Narita than to try merging the Tokaido Freight Line into the Yokosuka Line? 

Likewise, is there no connection from the TFL to the Rinkai line heading toward Shibuya?


----------



## sacto7654

If they essentially extend the Ueno-Tokyo Line out to Haneda Airport, maybe they should eventually call the new line the _Ueno-Haneda Line_ (上野羽田線). And this new line would make Haneda Airport very convenient for people coming in from Utsunomiya, Takasaki and Mito.

It'll be very interesting to see what trainset will JR East use going to Haneda Airport. I'm not sure if the current E233 trainsets are a good idea, unless they are rebuilt with all longitudinal seating with Standard and expanded Green class seating.


----------



## 00Zy99

sacto7654 said:


> If they essentially extend the Ueno-Tokyo Line out to Haneda Airport, maybe they should eventually call the new line the _Ueno-Haneda Line_ (上野羽田線). And this new line would make Haneda Airport very convenient for people coming in from Utsunomiya, Takasaki and Mito.


True. Do you know what the planned service pattern on the Ueno-Tokyo line is? IIRC, they were talking about terminating some trains at Tokyo. Maybe they'll extend these runs to Haneda.



> It'll be very interesting to see what trainset will JR East use going to Haneda Airport. I'm not sure if the current E233 trainsets are a good idea, unless they are rebuilt with all longitudinal seating with Standard and expanded Green class seating.


Why would that not be a good idea?

I'm thinking that the current E233 and Joban-line equivalent will be used for base service, especially if there are additional stops put in along the TFL (Seibijo, etc.). In addition, there would be extra E259-like sets running a Narita-Express style service.


----------



## orulz

Although it's gross oversimplification, counting tracks is one way to identify potential bottlenecks or inefficiencies in the rail network, since turning trains at the platform of a major station takes time and space and forces passengers to transfer.

What you guys are suggesting would turn the Ueno-Tokyo line into a pretty massive bottleneck. There are tracks connecting into it from the north (2x Joban, Takasaki, and Utsunomiya) and this would make four from the south (2x Tokaido and Tokaido Freight/Haneda).

By this measure (again, an oversimplification) one should balance the number of tracks entering a station from each side. The stations to consider here are Tokyo and Ueno.

For Tokyo, extending the Tokaido Freight Line from Tamachi to Tokyo station and connecting it to the Chuo Kaisoku line would be one possible solution. There seems to be a bit of space on the ground to do this between Tamachi and Shinbashi, but there would probably need to be a new elevated viaduct between Shinbashi and Tokyo which, at 3km, is probably similar in scope to the Ueno-Tokyo line itself. Maybe set it up with a cross platform transfer to the Tokaido line perhaps at Shinbashi.

For Ueno, the bottleneck remains; with the Ueno-Tokyo line complete, Ueno actually has 10 tracks entering from the north, but only 6 from the south. It's due to the 6 tracks from the Joban/Takasaki/Utsunomiya lines feeding into the 2 tracks of the Ueno-Tokyo line. This is the reason for the competition among the three northern lines for slots on the new line, but I'm not sure if anything could be done about this at all, so some trains will probably have to keep terminating there, at least at rush hour. Real estate and platform slots aren't at as much of a premium at Ueno compared to Tokyo so it's not as urgent, I suppose.


----------



## quashlo

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^That's anyway very excellent. And tracks which are now demolishing are for former Toyoku Line?


Sorry, missed this... The former Tōyoko Line terminal at Shibuya is Block #4 in the map, where you should be able to see the the tracks fan out, as well as the approach into the station comes from the south, parallel to the Shibuya River.


----------



## 00Zy99

I personally feel that the best solution would be to deep-bore the Shinkansen from Shinagawa through to Ueno. 

Then, by adding a single track south from Ueno through Okachimachi and reconfiguring the ramps through Akihabara, you could maintain a four-track route all the way from Tokyo to Ueno, perhaps adding passing sidings at Akihabara. This might be enough to balance capacity. Then, with the addition of the new viaduct noted above, you would have six tracks south of Tokyo (plus Yamanote/Keihin-Tohoku-Negishi of course). Chuo Kaisoku trains could be routed along the Yokosuka line or the Haneda line, further distributing traffic, or they could be routed back up along the Yamanote Freight tracks to Shinjuku and out the Chuo line again.

The cost of such a project would, of course, be astronomical. But if the traffic demand is sufficient, then it might well be worth implementing. 

Other, similarly astronomical "dream" projects involve expanding the Osaki-Shibuya-Ikebukuro-Akabane corridor out to have four tracks paralleling the Yamanote line, so as to enable through service around the loop to have adequate capacity.

I am aware that there are six tracks north from Ueno through Urawa to Omiya. They are the Keihin Tohoku, Tohoku Main, and Tohoku Freight/Shonan-Shinjuku, correct? Can anyone tell me what the configuration between Nippori and Akabane was like prior to the arrival of the Shinkansen? What tracks were taken out to make room for them?


----------



## orulz

00Zy99 said:


> I personally feel that the best solution would be to deep-bore the Shinkansen from Shinagawa through to Ueno.
> 
> Then, by adding a single track south from Ueno through Okachimachi and reconfiguring the ramps through Akihabara, you could maintain a four-track route all the way from Tokyo to Ueno, perhaps adding passing sidings at Akihabara. This might be enough to balance capacity. Then, with the addition of the new viaduct noted above, you would have six tracks south of Tokyo (plus Yamanote/Keihin-Tohoku-Negishi of course). Chuo Kaisoku trains could be routed along the Yokosuka line or the Haneda line, further distributing traffic, or they could be routed back up along the Yamanote Freight tracks to Shinjuku and out the Chuo line again.
> 
> The cost of such a project would, of course, be astronomical. But if the traffic demand is sufficient, then it might well be worth implementing.


A deep bore tunnel is not desirable at the stations. Something closer to the surface, at least in the vicinity of the stations, would be better.

Also, building all those Shinkansen platforms as-is underground at Tokyo (10 tracks, 5 platforms!!) would almost certainly be technically impossible, let alone prohibitively expensive.

The more realistic alternative would be to connect the Tohoku and Tokaido Shinkansen and run trains through from one onto the other. This is a very appealing notion from a customer's point of view. For example, one could reach Shinagawa and Yokohama directly from the Tohoku region without a transfer. Likely you could get by with about six tracks and three platforms, since most trains would no longer need to be turned at the platform anymore. The cost wouldn't be too much greater than the Asakusa Bypass Line, which will be expensive but not impossibly so.

This is also an appealing prospect from a real estate perspective; those above ground Shinkansen platforms take up a HUGE amount of _extremely_ valuable land at Tokyo station - on the order of 50000 square meters. Redevelopment prospects alone might actually make it worthwhile, if civil engineering were the only problem they faced. Figure a very conservative 10 million yen per square meter, which yields 500 billion yen (5 billion dollars) which is probably in the ballpark of what it would cost to build. Land value could be even higher than that.

However, the massive changes in rolling stock and operations (50hz vs 60hz, "Mini" Shinkansen, coupling and decoupling), not to mention the organizational cooperation between JR Central and JR East that this would require, probably put the whole idea out of reach.


----------



## quashlo

*Toyota to test fuel cell bus in Fukuoka
トヨタ、燃料電池バス走行実験*
http://www.saga-s.co.jp/news/saga.0.2607678.article.html

Toyota Motor Kyūshū (トヨタ自動車九州) is currently conducting a field trial of its under-development fuel cell bus model, targeted for a 2016 market debut, at Kyūshū University’s new Ito Campus (九州大学伊都キャンパス) in Fukuoka City. With cooperation from local bus operator Shōwa Bus (昭和自動車), the trial will examine the carbon dioxide reduction benefits and financial feasibility of the technology.

The trial will operate four roundtrips a day between the campus and JR Kyū-dai Gakken Toshi (九大学研都市) Station on the Chikuhi Line, located about 6 km away, from 2014.01.10 through 2014.01.16. The collected field data will be compared against operating data from Shōwa Bus, which operates on the same route. As part of the trial, the fuel cell bus will be operated by Shōwa Bus and offer free rides for passengers.

Fuel cells are one of several next-generation “green” technologies for automobiles, using the electricity generated by the chemical reaction of hydrogen fuel and oxygen to power the vehicle’s motors. The vehicles do not produce carbon dioxide emissions, and a regular car can travel over 500 km on a single hydrogen charging. Multiple automobile manufacturers are experimenting with the technology, with Toyota hoping to introduce it into personal automobiles in 2015 and buses in 2016.

Field trials began last fiscal year, and this marks the fifth series of trials. Toyota has modified the geography, distance, and other running conditions in each trial to collect the necessary data. The bus will also operate daily roundtrips on a separate trial to test long-distance highway coach operations between Fukuoka and Kumamoto on January 18, 20, and 22.










===

Press release:
http://www.toyota-kyushu.com/news/20131213290.html

Cab view on a fuel-cell bus in operation at Kansai International Airport:


----------



## quashlo

*Groundbreaking for Toyama Light Rail double-tracking, new station in FY2017
富山ライトレール　複線化2017年度中に着工*
http://www.tulip-tv.co.jp/news/detail/?TID_DT03=20140107165655

Work on a project to double track 340 m of the Toyama Light Rail (富山ライトレール) from Okuda Chūgakkō-mae (奥田中学校前) to the east end of Hattabashi bridge (八田橋), where a new station—Eirakuchō (永楽町)—will be constructed is set to begin as early as sometime in FY2017. Completion is scheduled for FY2018, when the light rail line will be connected with the “city trams” (市内電車) operated by Toyama Chihō Railroad to form an integrated north-south line. According to the city, the double-tracking will help alleviate schedule disruptions during the morning and evening rush hours.

===

Toyama’s city trams:


----------



## quashlo

*Okamato Station improvements to be completed in FY2016
宇都宮市:岡本駅新駅舎、東西自由通路を新設　１６年度完成へ*
http://mainichi.jp/area/tochigi/news/20140109ddlk09010294000c.html

Utsunomiya City has announced the details of a series of upgrades to Okamoto Station on the JR Utsunomiya Line. The current station building is beginning to reach the end of its life and only includes a headhouse at the East Exit. Now, the city will replace it with a modern station building that includes a new West Exit station plaza, public passage, and various barrier-free and universal design accessibility improvements.

Work on the new station building will begin this autumn, with completion scheduled for FY2016 at a cost of approx. ¥2.4 billion. With only one ticketing entrance at the East Exit, residents on the west side of the station were forced to take a 10-minute detour and cross the tracks at-grade to access the station. The neighborhoods on either side of the station, separated by the tracks, will now be connected by a 75 m long east-west public passage, vastly improving convenience on foot. The new West Exit station plaza will also feature an 800 sq m bike parking facility. Utility lines will be undergrounded and elevation differences between roadways and sidewalks will be eliminated.

The new station building will be a two-story building with a single ticketing entrance located in the center of the new public passage, with elevators and escalators to provide barrier-free access. 

===

Images from the press release:
http://www.city.utsunomiya.tochigi.jp/dbps_data/_material_/_files/000/000/028/728/okamotoeki.pdf

Plan










West Exit










East Exit


----------



## quashlo

*Sōtetsu Ebina Station to get new North Exit
相鉄海老名駅に「北口」　２０年度供用目指す、広場と周辺道路整備も*
http://news.kanaloco.jp/localnews/article/1401080026/

On 2013.01.08, Ebina City (海老名市) revealed plans to construct a new headhouse and ticketing entrance on the north side of Ebina Station on the Sagami Railway (Sōtetsu 相鉄) Main Line. The existing headhouse on the south side would also be replaced with a modern structure housing a nursery and clinic. The project is a joint effort between Sōtetsu and the national government scheduled for opening in FY2020, and the city will undertake a coordinated effort to construct a new North Exit station plaza.

Sōtetsu Ebina Station opened in 1941 and was relocated approx. 300 m southwest to its current location in 1973. Current average daily ridership at the station is approx. 112,000 passengers, but there is currently only one ticketing hall, located at the south side, resulting in substantial congestion during the rush hour and complicating station circulation for passengers.

According to Ebina City, a new two-story headhouse would be constructed at the north end of the Sōtetsu platforms, and the existing two-story headhouse on the south side of the station, connected to the Odakyū station, will be replaced with a three-story structure. A new platform bridge and transfer passage will be constructed above the Sōtetsu platforms to connect the two headhouses and to the Odakyū station.

The city has filed requests with Sōtetsu to construct a ticketing hall on the north side of the station since 1987. According to the city, the railway notified officials in December 2013 regarding plans to improve the existing station building. Taking advantage of funding from the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism, the ¥5 billion cost for the improvements will be split in thirds among the national government, Ebina City, and Sōtetsu.

In coordination with the new ticketing hall at the north side, the city is looking to independently construct various improvements at the north side of the station, including a new North Exit station plaza and station access roads.










===

Walking through Odakyū and Sōtetsu Ebina Staitons:


----------



## 00Zy99

orulz said:


> A deep bore tunnel is not desirable at the stations. Something closer to the surface, at least in the vicinity of the stations, would be better.


Yeah, sorry for not making that clear. I was thinking of something maybe at roughly the level of the Keiyo line platforms for the stations, but diving under the subway lines between stations.



> Also, building all those Shinkansen platforms as-is underground at Tokyo (10 tracks, 5 platforms!!) would almost certainly be technically impossible, let alone prohibitively expensive.


I kind of figured that. But I wasn't sure just how pie-in-the-sky my thoughts of run-through operation were.




> The more realistic alternative would be to connect the Tohoku and Tokaido Shinkansen and run trains through from one onto the other. This is a very appealing notion from a customer's point of view. For example, one could reach Shinagawa and Yokohama directly from the Tohoku region without a transfer. Likely you could get by with about six tracks and three platforms, since most trains would no longer need to be turned at the platform anymore. The cost wouldn't be too much greater than the Asakusa Bypass Line, which will be expensive but not impossibly so.


Would this capacity include the Hokuriku Shinkansen? Or the Ou/Uetsu Shinkansen?




> This is also an appealing prospect from a real estate perspective; those above ground Shinkansen platforms take up a HUGE amount of _extremely_ valuable land at Tokyo station - on the order of 50000 square meters. Redevelopment prospects alone might actually make it worthwhile, if civil engineering were the only problem they faced. Figure a very conservative 10 million yen per square meter, which yields 500 billion yen (5 billion dollars) which is probably in the ballpark of what it would cost to build. Land value could be even higher than that.


HOLY **************!!!!!

Suddenly, it's not so pie-in-the-sky anymore.



> However, the massive changes in rolling stock and operations (50hz vs 60hz, "Mini" Shinkansen, coupling and decoupling), not to mention the organizational cooperation between JR Central and JR East that this would require, probably put the whole idea out of reach.



Hmmm, thought. 

Have the Tohoku/Joetsu trains continue to run as-is to Akihabara, then through a new tunnel south to Shinagawa, with stops at Tokyo and Shinagawa mirroring the one at Ueno. Follow up this with an extension underground looping around to the Shinagawa Shinkansen depot.

An identical set-up runs north to the Nippori yards for the Tokaido Shinkansen. 

This increases capacity for both lines because the yards are beyond the final station (Ueno/Tokaido and Shinagawa/Tohoku), which means that dead-head maneuvers aren't interfering with passenger traffic.

Of course, then you have a four-track tunnel from Shinagawa to Ueno, and eight tracks under the three stations. But I imagine it might be somewhat doable. 

Or, you could have six tracks under Tokyo-with no boarding permitted for in-bound trains and Tohoku and Tokaido sharing a single disembarking platform. Each departing direction would have two tracks on either side of an island platform. This would give you roughly the amount outlined above.

Any Shinagawa extension of the Tohoku/Joetsu Shinkansen should be designed to accomodate a future extension around to Shinjuku, completing a loop.

While I concur that undergrounding the Tokyo platforms would free up real estate, one would have to remember that I previously suggested extending extra tracks through Okachimachi, Akihabara, and on into Tokyo. These would likely require one or two additional platforms. Nevertheless, the three Tokaido platforms could likely be completely redeveloped.

Also, it has been standing desire/daydream of mine to see the Chuo Kaisoku platforms brought level with the main station, and the Yokosuka and Keiyo platforms somehow elevated. The Yokosuka/Sobu line would underground immediately across the river and continue as-is.

The Keiyo line would dive down from the Chuo Kaisoku platforms (the two would combine to use two island platforms and run-through), and assume it's current alignment as well. 

All of this would free up significant underground space for the Shinkansen.

Of course, this is getting to be increasingly pie-in-the-sky :lol:. There are so many things about this that are so ludicrously expensive that it would never happen. Why not put a single-span train shed over the whole station while we're at it? It would probably tie with Broad Street in Philadelphia for widest of all time.


----------



## quashlo

*Seibu TSE relisting in the works again*
http://www.euronews.com/business-ne...okyo-listing-ends-spat-with-cerberus-sources/



> TOKYO (Reuters) – Seibu Holdings Inc and top shareholder Cerberus Capital Management LP <CBS.UL> will seek to relist the Japanese company in the coming months, sources said, allowing the U.S. investor to cash out most of its $1 billion-plus investment and ending a spat seen as a test of Japan’s openness to foreign capital.
> 
> The embattled railway and hotel group will seek a public offering on the Tokyo Stock Exchange early in the financial year starting in April, people familiar with the matter told Reuters on Tuesday.
> 
> The listing ends a public feud that had included a failed bid by the U.S. private-equity firm to put former U.S. Vice President Dan Quayle on the Seibu board as part of its fight to gain more clout.
> 
> Cerberus stands to make a tidy profit from what would be a multibillion-dollar listing, a rare victory for foreign investors in tradition-bound Japan. Seibu may file an application for the sale as soon as Wednesday, the sources said.
> 
> The listing has been made possible by the stock market boom spurred by Prime Minister Shinzo Abe’s monetary and fiscal stimulus that allowed Seibu to return to financial health and not because it caved into the demands of Cerberus.
> 
> The 78 percent surge in Tokyo shares since Abe’s election campaign began in earnest 14 months ago has unleashed a rash of market fund-raising, including the $4 billion July listing of Suntory Beverage and Food Ltd <2587.T>, Asia’s largest of the year.
> 
> “In a way, without this market recovery, the fund could not have exited,” said Japan corporate-governance advocate Nicholas Benes. It is not clear if the currently unlisted Seibu has taken steps to improve governance, but it is “logical” for Cerberus to cash out some of its investment, said Benes, who heads the Board Director Training Institute of Japan.
> 
> Cerberus will sell about 20 percent of the company, more than half its 35.48 percent holding, the sources said. The agreement follows an overnight teleconference between Seibu President Takashi Goto and Cerberus Chief Executive Stephen Feinberg, they said.
> 
> The Asahi Shimbun reported on Sunday that Seibu would seek a relisting. The plans by Cerberus to sell off much of its stake have not been previously reported.
> 
> A Seibu official said the company had no comment “about matters related to listing due to legal restrictions. The timing of listing is undecided.” A Cerberus official also declined comment.
> 
> CULTURE CLASH
> 
> The Japanese company had been pushing to relist as soon as possible, while the U.S. investors wanted to see more changes in the company’s management and governance to secure a better price for the IPO, which had initially been envisioned for 2012.
> 
> Companies typically list their shares two to three months after submitting their application, but this listing could take a bit longer. A source familiar with the deal said Seibu will likely relist in the April-June quarter.
> 
> The underwriters for the IPO are Mizuho Securities, UBS and Bank of America-Merrill Lynch.
> 
> Cerberus, which led a 2006 bailout of Seibu after its predecessor company was delisted over a false entry in its securities reporting, clashed publicly over the terms of the listing. The two companies stopped talking for about a year until mid 2013, when the U.S. investor demanded major changes at Seibu’s annual shareholders’ meeting.
> 
> Cerberus told Seibu to shut unprofitable local rail lines outside Tokyo or sell the company’s Seibu Lions baseball team to increase its returns despite local opposition that at one point saw a push in a local assembly to ban foreigners from owning land.
> 
> The U.S. firm also wanted half of the seats on an expanded board of directors, which would have included Quayle and former U.S. Treasury Secretary John Snow.
> 
> Seibu fought back, personally lobbying Abe’s right-hand man, Chief Cabinet Secretary Yoshihide Suga, his official appointments diary showed at the time.
> 
> Cerberus’s efforts failed at the June shareholders’ meeting, prompting Cerberus to say that Seibu was going against the thrust of “Abenomics.”
> 
> (Additional reporting by Chikafumi Hodo; Editing by William Mallard and Matt Driskill)


----------



## sacto7654

I have my doubts that they'll ever move the Shinkansen tracks underground at Tokyo Station--with a singular rare exception, Ueno Station, Shinkansen tracks at stations are always located at the second level above ground level (or in the case of Shin-Kobe Station, almost inside a mountain).

A more likely possibility is (maybe) cover the Shinkansen platforms with a single covered roof just like what was done at JR West Osaka (Umeda) Station.


----------



## quashlo

*Thales Canada will design CBTC system for Jōban Local Line*
http://www.canadianmanufacturing.co...n-rail-contract-preserves-toronto-jobs-129164



> MONTREAL and TORONTO—Thales Canada has won a contract from East Japan Railway to design the country’s first control signalling system for Tokyo’s Joban rail line.
> 
> The value of the contract was not disclosed but Thales says it will help preserve 800 jobs in Toronto and create additional positions in Japan.
> 
> The contract is the first of three phases that will be awarded before the signalling system is operational in about five years.
> 
> The CBTC (communications-based train control) signalling system continuously manages transit traffic using central telecommunications services. It promises to improve the line’s reliability by replacing conventional train control system while eliminating track circuits and reducing cabling.
> 
> The 30-kilometre Joban line has 14 stations and 70 trains.
> 
> Thales, a French-based aerospace, transportation and defence giant, was selected over Alstom and becomes the first non-Japanese company to supply signalling services in Japan.
> 
> “We are honoured to be the first international supplier to provide CBTC on the world’s busiest network,” said Michael MacKenzie, vice-president and managing director, Thales Canada transportation solutions.
> 
> “The work for the Tokyo Joban resignalling project will be designed and executed from our Urban Rail Signalling Centre of Excellence in Toronto.”
> 
> Although the CBTC system will be new to Japan, systems designed by various manufacturers, including Bombardier, are in operation in nearly 100 transit systems around the world, including Vancouver’s SkyTrain.
> 
> Thales Canada’s CBTC Seltrac system is in operation in more than 55 projects around the world, operating on more than 1,300 kilometres of railway tracks that carry about three billion passengers annually.
> 
> Thales Canada has 1,300 employees in Montreal, Quebec City, Ottawa, Toronto and Vancouver and generated more than $570 million of orders in 2012.


A bit more info on this.


----------



## quashlo

*Railway accidents involving dementia patients a serious issue in aging society*
http://mainichi.jp/english/english/newsselect/news/20140113p2a00m0na009000c.html



> At least 149 railway accidents involving dementia patients or those suspected of having dementia claimed the lives of 115 people in the eight-year period ending in fiscal 2012, underscoring the need for prompt measures in a rapidly aging society.
> 
> Railway companies are required to report accidents to the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism, which the ministry compiles into official records. Through a freedom-of-information request, the Mainichi Shimbun obtained the ministry's records and police reports from fiscal 2005 on -- when the Long-Term Care Insurance Act was revised -- and found that because many accident reports did not note that those involved had dementia, the actual number of dementia patients in railway accidents may be even greater.
> 
> Many of the accidents are believed to have occurred due to wandering dementia patients entering dangerous areas that were not fenced off, or ducking under crossing bars, because they were unable to recognize the dangers of doing so. Some were found walking on tracks for several hundred meters, while others were hit by trains as they walked on bridges and in tunnels.
> 
> A 73-year-old woman who was killed in an accident in Osaka in January 2008 is believed to have climbed onto the tracks through an iron fence door located at the end of the station platform for railway staff. In other cases, people were killed as others were searching for them using information transmitted from their GPS systems.
> 
> In August 2013, the Nagoya District Court ordered the family of a dementia patient killed in a railway accident to pay approximately 7.2 million yen in damages to Central Japan Railway Co. (JR Tokai), siding with the company's claim that the family had neglected its responsibility to look after the victim. The family has since appealed the ruling.
> 
> Members of an association of families of people with dementia said it was impossible to watch dementia patients every single minute of the day, and expressed concern that being held to such heavy responsibility would stop many families from taking care of those with dementia in their own homes. In 2012, there were an estimated 8.62 million dementia patients -- including around 4 million people with mild cognitive disorders -- or about one in every four senior citizens.
> 
> The Mainichi Shimbun spoke with the bereaved families and other insiders whose names and addresses could be identified in 10 accidents involving nine railway companies, including the abovementioned case with JR Tokai.
> 
> According to the families, in addition to the ongoing JR Tokai case, Tobu Railway Corp. in two cases, and Kintetsu Corp. and the Nagoya Railroad Co. in one case each, had demanded bereaved families pay between approximately 160,000 and 1.37 million yen in damages. The company that demanded some 1.37 million sought damages for overtime wages paid to employees and the cost of alternative transport as a result of the accident. In this and another case, the amounts were reduced over the course of deliberations, but in all four cases, the bereaved families paid damages.
> 
> No compensation was demanded in the five other cases involving Hokkaido Railway Co. (JR Hokkaido), East Japan Railway Co. (JR East), West Japan Railway Co. (JR West), Kyushu Railway Co. (JR Kyushu) and Nankai Electric Railway Co. According to the bereaved families, JR East said that it would "not demand compensation because it was confirmed the person in question had dementia," and Nankai said, "While we suffered a loss of approximately 1.3 million yen, we will not demand compensation."
> 
> JR East said that it did not communicate its intentions to the family in those terms, but that it was true that the company had deliberated the case and based on the facts, decided not to demand compensation. Nankai, meanwhile, said it would refrain from commenting on the case.
> 
> While there is a trend among JR companies not to claim damages in such accidents, it is not uncommon for other railway companies to demand compensation as a rule.
> 
> According to the General Insurance Association of Japan (SONPO), personal liability insurance may cover damages caused by railway accidents. Such insurance is usually a special provision of auto and fire insurance policies, and premiums run around several thousand yen annually. But because railway accidents are not always interpreted as being subject to such insurance policies, SONPO urges consumers to confirm eligibility with insurance companies.
> 
> In fiscal 2012, 295 people died in railway accidents. Suicides, meanwhile, whose data are separated from non-suicide railway accidents, numbered at 631.


----------



## orulz

There is a plan rattling around to extend the Keiyo line underground clear across Tokyo to Shinjuku and connect it with the Chuo line somewhere in the vicinity of Mitaka. This would be a tremendoulsy expensive project but it would have benefits as far as congestion relief.

Short of that plan, it would make tremendous sense to connect the Chuo Kaisoku line to the Keiyo line at Tokyo Station, but you would need a ramp maybe 4-5km long to make up the 100m elevation difference. If you started climbing just west of the current Keiyo line station at Tokyo, it would surface somewhere in the vicinity of Yotsuya. The Chuo Rapd could be rerouted over this line, which would be a much straighter path dramatically improve travel times to Tokyo, but at the expense of losing the stops at Ochanomizu and Kanda. This would certainly be an awfully expensive project considering that it wouldn't really provide congestion relief on the worst part of the Chuo Line. It would also leave the question of disposition of the current Chuo Rapid line east of Yotsuya.


----------



## mavis_dark

quashlo said:


> *Thales Canada will design CBTC system for Jōban Local Line*
> A bit more info on this.


Why? I thought Japan had tons of companies qualified for this job.
I don't remember when was the last time Japan awarded any industrial contract to foreigners.


----------



## mkill

Japanese companies tend to overcharge on their home turf. Buy awardibg smaller contracts to foreigners, their customers can bring in competition and force down prices.

As for undergrounding the Shinkansen... Is it really worth the immense costs though? There is some benefit to start the north-bound trains at Shinagawa once the Linear Shinkansen is open, but apart from that? I did change between Tohoku and Tokaido Shinkansen at Tokyo once, but what's the percentage of passengers that pass Tokyo north-southeast? 5%? Less?

With the Tohoku Through Line the biggest problem that the Shinkansen created has been resolved. That project pretty much locked the Shink into its current state. Remember that quite a number of other lines are fighting for the little remaining underground and aboveground space around Tokyo Station, the Monorail, Tsukuba Express and the Asakusa Line Bypass. We're more likely to see one of these.

If I had to pick a billion dollar undergrounding project for Tokyo, I'd rather have them bury the aging and ugly Shuto Highway.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> but what's the percentage of passengers that pass Tokyo north-southeast? 5%? Less?


I reckon a low number like that. Those few passengers that need such routings probably just fly.


----------



## orulz

k.k.jetcar said:


> I reckon a low number like that. Those few passengers that need such routings probably just fly.


Passengers going from Sendai to Osaka for example would not necessarily be the primary market for such a through connection.

Passengers heading from the Tohoku Shinkansen to somewhere near Tokyo but easier to get to from Shinagawa or even Yokohama, and likewise passengers headed from the Tokaido Shinkansen headed to somewhere easier to get to from Ueno or even Omiya, are probably quite numerous. And as I mentioned above, the real estate taken up by the 10 tracks and 5 platforms at Tokyo Station is immensely valuable providing a big revenue stream that could fund at least part of the project.

The expressways on the other hand are mostly built over surface streets, so although burying them it would certainly make Tokyo look better, there's no real estate that can be sold to easily recover some of the costs.


----------



## quashlo

*Sendai Subway to move to partial flat-fare structure with Tōzai Line opening
仙台市営地下鉄　中心部２００円均一　東西線開業後に新運賃*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/140123/myg14012303190000-n1.htm

Sendai City has announced a new fare structure to enter into effect with the opening of the under-construction Tōzai Line in 2015. The core of the network in the center of the city will move towards a flat fare of ¥200, making the system easier to use for passengers.

Fares for trips within a radius of three stations north–south or east–west of Sendai Station will be a flat ¥200. For example, the most expensive trip within the zone—a trip on the Namboku Line between Kita-Yonbanchō (北四番町) and Kawaramachi (河原町)—currently costs ¥250, but will now drop to ¥200 after the new fare structure takes effect. The flat-fare zone will cover 13 stations in the heart of city, between Kokusai Center (国際センター) and Yakushidō on the Tōzai Line and between Kita-Yonbanchō and Kawaramachi on the Namboku Line. 

The city will also institute special fares for buses within a 1.5 km surrounding three new “transit hub” stations to open with the Tōzai Line extension: Yagiyama – Dōbutsu Kōen (八木山動物公園), Yakushidō, and Arai (荒井). Bus fares within a 1.5 km radius of each station will be a flat ¥100, enhancing the convenience of bus–train transfers and encouraging riders to take the Tōzai Line.

In regards to the city’s new Exca IC card to be introduced onto the Namboku Line in December 2014, the city will also roll out a points program after the Tōzai Line opens, awarding points to passengers each time they ride. The collected points can then be used to pay for fares. Passengers who transfer between the subway and buses within a fixed time limit will also accrue points.

===

A _Mainichi Shinbun_ article also included some information regarding the fares for the Tōzai Line. The lowest “base” fare will be ¥200, increasing to ¥250, ¥300, ¥330, and ¥360 for each 3-km increment.

Some diagrams:
http://www.kahoku.co.jp/news/2014/01/20140121t15017.htm


----------



## quashlo

*Ibaraki submits petition for more Ueno–Tōkyō Line slots for Jōban Line
知事「一本でも多く」　常磐線東京駅乗り入れで期待*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/140123/ibr14012303220003-n1.htm

At a press conference on 2014.01.22, the governor of Ibaraki Prefecture reiterated his eager anticipation to maximize the number of slots on the new Ueno–Tōkyō Line (Tōhoku Through Line), a new line under construction between Ueno and Tōkyō Stations, for Jōban Line through-services.

The new line is scheduled to open in late March of next year, allowing Jōban Line, Tōhoku Line (Utsunomiya Line), and Takasaki Line trains to interline with the Tōkaidō Line towards Shinbashi and Shinagawa. With a finite track capacity, however, not all trains will be able to use the new line, and JR is currently working to mete out the slots to the three lines coming from the north.

At the press conference, the Ibaraki governor stressed that the Jōban Line has no Shinkansen service. The Utsunomiya Line and Takasaki Line both have parallel Shinkansen service and already operate direct service onto the west side of the Yamanote Line loop and Yokohama via the Shōnan–Shinjuku Line. While JR is likely considering extending _Hitachi_ limited express services from the Jōban Line onto the new line, the governor also called for interlining as many as regular commuter EMUs as possible.

Currently, there are 39 trains arriving at Ueno Station during the 8:00 hour from all three lines, of which 20 are Jōban Line trains. Through-services onto the new Ueno–Tōkyō Line would reduce travel times to Tōkyō Station to 61 minutes from Tsuchiura (土浦) and 45 minutes from Toride (取手).

On 2014.01.21, the governor joined mayors from other municipalities along the Jōban Line on a visit to JR East’s headquarters in Tōkyō’s Shibuya Ward, meeting with the railway’s vice-president to submit a petition to maximize Jōban Line slots on the new line.

===

Passengers transferring at Ueno from the Jōban / Utsunomiya / Takasaki Lines to the Keihin–Tōhoku / Yamanote Lines:






Construction progress (2014.01.10):


----------



## quashlo

*New pedestrian overpass opens to replace Totsuka grade crossing
“開かずの踏切”解消　「戸塚大踏切デッキ」きょう開通*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/kanagawa/20140118/CK2014011802000145.html

A new pedestrian overpass over the major grade crossing on the north side of Totsuka (戸塚) Station in Totsuka Ward, Yokohama City opened to the public on 2014.01.18. The grade crossing is infamous for rarely opening (開かずの踏切) during the rush hours, when train traffic is heavy—the arms would only be open for a cumulative total of three minutes over the course of an hour. A new underpass for vehicles will also open in March of next year, which will mark the eventual realization of a plan that has taken 50 years to see to completion.

The crossing, known as the Totsuka Crossing (戸塚大踏切), was established in 1887 and lies at the intersection of the 6 tracks (JR Tōkaidō Line, Yokosuka Line, and Tōkaidō Freight Line) with National Route 1 (国道１号), a major road. Plans to eliminate the crossing were laid as early as 1962, but are only now being seen to completion after redevelopment plans for the station stalled. The completed pedestrian overpass measures about 80 m in length, and is approximately 8 m tall and 8 m wide. After completion of a new underpass for vehicles at a new location about 50 m north, the crossing will be permanently closed.

The total project cost is approx. ¥37 billion, of which about ¥1.7 billion is attributable to the new overpass. The national government is funding ¥15 billion of the project, while JR East is shouldering the costs of removing the grade crossing and associated equipment.

Completion of the pedestrian overpass now makes it much easier for pedestrians to move east–west across the tracks. The overpass is connected to the second-floor ticketing hall of Totsuka Station, as well as the new redevelopment outside the station and the Totsuka Ward government offices on the same level, enhancing convenience for travelers on foot. 










===

Video of this crossing at 10× speed during the morning commute (0700 – 0900):






_Kanagawa Shinbun_ video of the new bridge being lifted into the place:

New bridge:


----------



## quashlo

*Niiza City to throw weight behind Ōedo Line extension
なるか　大江戸線の県内延伸　新座市長「開業へ全力」*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/saitama/20140123/CK2014012302000151.html

Niiza City is putting its weight behind lobbying efforts to get an extension of the Toei Subway Ōedo Line into Saitama Prefecture built in preparation for the new Transport Policy Council (交通政策審議会) report to be released next year. The report represents the national government’s policy on major railway infrastructure investments in Greater Tōkyō and is published once every 15 years. The city is currently in the process of assembling funds to construct a new station, and will hold a workshop for local property owners near the proposed station site on 2014.01.26. Hurdles remain in the project, however, including the need to devise a strategy to ensure sufficient and stable ridership levels for the extension, as well as earning the full support of the Tokyo Metropolitan Government.

The site of the planned Niiza Chūō (新座中央) Station is currently not served well by rail, and passengers must instead take their car or the bus to the closest train stations. According to the city, the extension would reduce travel times to Shinjuku to about 35 minutes.

The last Transport Policy Council report published in 2000 recommended that construction of the first phase of the extension in Tōkyō’s Nerima Ward, from Hikarigaoka (光が丘) to Ōizumi Gakuenchō (大泉学園町), begin before 2015. An extension further westward into Saitama Prefecture wasn’t included in the first phase, and only recommended for consideration as a long-term project. The specific alignment of the extension was also not identified, with only a recommendation that the extension continue towards the JR Musashino Line.

Saitama Prefecture’s Niiza City and Tokorozawa City (所沢市), together with Tōkyō’s Nerima Ward and Kiyose City (清瀬市), are hoping to get a route that proceeds west from Hikarigaoka, through both Niiza and Kiyose, to Higashi-Tokorozawa Station on the Musashino Line. However, with the lack of progress on the first phase of the extension to Ōizumi Gakuenchō, Niiza City us hoping that the 2015 issue of the Transport Policy Council report will call for consolidating the two phases, instead having the entire extension to Higashi-Tokorozawa open concurrently.

A committee comprising the four local governments has estimated the total project costs for the extension at approx. ¥190 billion, with the national government funding 30% and the four local jurisdictions shouldering another 30%. Niiza City estimated its share of the funding at ¥5 billion and began assembling funds for construction in FY2000, already amassing ¥620 million.

However, the key to getting the extension built lies in securing enough ridership to justify the construction costs. The last Transport Policy Council report concluded that ridership may not prove high enough to justify an extension into Saitama.

Niiza City has since then crafted a master plan vision for a 90 ha area surrounding the future site of Niiza Chūō Station, including a university campus, medical facilities, retail facilities, and housing. A “smart interchange” would also be constructed along the Kan’etsu Expressway (関越自動車道) near the station in an effort to attract park-and-ride activity, encouraging drivers headed to central Tōkyō to transfer to the Ōedo Line. The city also has plans to construct a new yard for the line within city limits—there is little land of sufficient size in Tōkyō to accommodate a yard.

Tōkyō officials, however, are less enthusiastic about the proposal, saying they aren’t yet in a position to say whether or not the ridership levels will be adequate to justify the project. And while Nerima Ward says the second phase of the project to Niiza is important, it is still concretely focused on getting a groundbreaking for the first phase by 2015.


----------



## quashlo

Arriving at Shinjuku Station in super slow motion…
Very cool camerawork and editing. 

77489382


----------



## smithrh

4:26 is, uhhh, unfortunate. 

Aren't there some social mores in Japan regarding picture taking of people like this? But still very cool, you can clearly see the LED signs strobing as well as the AC current frequency seen in the varying light output.

Edited to add: Speaking of new camera technology, there are a few new cameras out that should be very good in low-light situations, one is the Black Magic Pocket Cinema Camera or BMPCC. I've seen a handful of Japan train videos crop up taken by a BMPCC by adding BMPCC to the YouTube search string of your choice, here's one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmpBqHG91qg

While this one doesn't mention BMPCC, this is the best dusk/nighttime cab view video I've seen yet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkkJdgwkz6A

Also - I never would have guessed the Ueno-Tokyo project is still more than a year away from opening, it looks like a few months to my (admittedly uneducated) eye.


----------



## quashlo

smithrh said:


> Aren't there some social mores in Japan regarding picture taking of people like this?


Well, there are a few things to keep in mind in this situation, I think…

1. Yes, there are some people who might be extremely offended if they saw this taking place, but the guy isn’t Japanese, so he’s probably given the benefit of the doubt… Much easier to be forgiven for a small faux pas if you look like some tourist from halfway across the globe than if you are (or look) Japanese.

2. We don’t really know the circumstances of the filming, so it’s hard to say… He has similar videos of other stations around the world (you can do a Web search for his name and “Stainless”), so for all we know, he could have gone through all the appropriate channels to get permission to film on one of the trains. If you look like you are doing some sort of “official” film shoot, no one will bother you.

3. He was on a train filming the scene outside of the window… Most of the people on the platform wouldn’t even know they had been filmed and so couldn’t raise a fuss about it, and people on the train wouldn’t necessarily feel offended since they aren’t the ones being filmed.



smithrh said:


> Also - I never would have guessed the Ueno-Tokyo project is still more than a year away from opening, it looks like a few months to my (admittedly uneducated) eye.


Yes, that's always been my feeling as well looking at the progress on the trackwork... But given the scope of the service changes that are involved, which could end up affecting several of JR East's major regional corridors in Tōkyō (Tōhoku, Jōban, and Tōkaidō, and potentially Sōbu and minor lines like the Saikyō Line), I think it just makes more sense to give themselves a little more cushion. Must be a headache trying to plan the timetable changes for something this large. :lol:

There's also more behind-the-scenes work related to rolling stock maintenance (downsizing of Tamachi Yard) and other stuff.

They probably judged that they wouldn't be able to get all of this done in time for this year’s timetable revisions, so best to wait for next March, although perhaps a mid-year revision may have been an alternative option.


----------



## quashlo

*Itōchū, Kawasaki, Kinki Sharyō consortium*
http://www.itochu.co.jp/en/news/2014/140124.html



> ITOCHU Corporation (headquartered in Minato-ku, Tokyo; Masahiro Okafuji, President & CEO; hereinafter “ITOCHU”), The Kinki Sharyo Co., Ltd. (headquartered in Higashi-Osaka, Osaka; Itsuo Morishita, President) and Kawasaki Heavy Industries, Ltd. (headquartered in Minato-ku, Tokyo; Shigeru Murayama, President) (hereinafter, the Consortium) announced today that the Consortium has been awarded a contract by MTR Corporation Limited (hereinafter, MTR) to modify rolling stock and to supply new train cars. The value of the contract is approximately 1.1 billion Hong Kong dollars (approximately 14.8 billion yen) and delivery of the new train cars will start in July 2015. The modification of existing rolling stock will be carried out in stages with completion expected for 2018.
> 
> MTR is in the process of building the Shatin to Central Link (hereinafter, SCL), a new railway line scheduled for completion in 2018. After the completion of the SCL, the two existing MTR routes, the West Rail Line (Hung Hom Station to Tuen Mun Station) and the Ma On Shan Line (Tai Wai Station to Wu Kai Sha Station) will connect east and west through the SCL and start operations as the new East West Corridor (hereinafter, EWC). With the inauguration of the EWC, it is expected to greatly increase convenience for passengers.
> 
> At this time, the Consortium has received the order outlined below.
> 
> (1) The Consortium will modify the rolling stock supplied in the past
> At present, MTR is operating the train cars supplied by the Consortium in the past in configurations of 12, 7 and 4 car-train divided between the East Rail Line, the West Rail Line and the Ma On Shan Line. The Consortium will carry out modification work of the existing rolling stock to the EWC route specifications.
> 
> (2) Supply of the intermediate cars
> The Consortium will supply 36 intermediate cars to convert the rolling stock to a standard train configuration for EWC.
> 
> The Consortium has been the supplier of the rolling stock to MTR Corporation including the Kowloon-Canton Railway Corporation (KCRC), the predecessor of MTR. The new intermediate cars are the same type of stainless steel vehicle as the rolling stock supplied in the past, and are noted for the exceptional quietness both inside and outside the vehicles as well as a high level of comfort and environmental performance. The award of this order shows appreciation of the way the Consortium has executed past contracts very well and the high level of reliability of the delivered rolling stock.
> 
> The Consortium is pleased to continue to contribute to the development of social infrastructure in Hong Kong through the rolling stock business.


Japanese press releases:
http://www.itochu.co.jp/ja/news/2014/140124.html
http://www.khi.co.jp/news/C3140124-1.pdf
http://www.kinkisharyo.co.jp/ja/news/news140124.htm

Map of SCL:










Existing trains to be refurbished:


----------



## quashlo

Sumitomo and Nippon Sharyō submitted a bid on the CTA’s contract to build 846 new 7000 series cars, but it looks like Bombardier will get the win based on price ($1.14 billion vs. $1.55 billion). Apparently, Kawasaki was also interested but did not submit:
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...or-800plus-rail-cars-20140127,0,7601065.story


----------



## quashlo

*Japanese government to begin IC card export push starting with Vietnam
ＩＣ乗車券をアジア展開　まずベトナムに20万枚　政府、ＯＤＡで後押し*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFS2702L_X20C14A1MM8000/

The Japanese government will begin exporting public transit fare collection systems based on IC card technology to the Asian market. Making use of official development assistance (ODA), the government will first distribute 200,000 farecards, including the necessary processing equipment, free of charge to bus users in Hanoi, Vietnam starting in May. Transportation infrastructure development is making headway in developing Asian countries as a result of population growth, and the government hopes to give a push to Japanese technology in this particular business sector.

The system being introduced to Vietnam is Sony’s contactless IC card technology, called FeliCa (フェリカ). East Japan Railway Company’s Suica (スイカ) card and virtually all of Japan’s IC cards for commercial businesses are based on the FeliCa system.

The Japan International Cooperation Agency (国際協力機構) will team with Dai Nippon Printing (大日本印刷) and local affiliates of Sony and NTT Data (ＮＴＴデータ) to provide the system. Local production of the cards in Vietnam will begin in May, together with installation of the fare collection system and reader equipment. The estimated total cost of the endeavor is approx. ¥100 million, with the Japanese government footing the entire cost through ODA.

By June, Vietnam plans to roll out the system on 26 buses operating on a 30 km north–south bus route through Hanoi City. The first step involves distributing IC card-based monthly passes, with the system eventually expanding to a prepaid system that allows passengers to top up their cards with value, paying each time they ride, once local residents have taken to the cards. The system is also being considered for use on new under-construction railways.

Hanoi, with a growing population of about 6.5 million, is faced with chronic traffic congestion as a result of a dramatic rise in the number of motorbikes and automobiles. As a result, expansion of bus and urban rail services has been a critical task for the city.

In the past ten years, the number of bus routes through the city have almost tripled to the current network of 80 routes, and there are plans to construct bus rapid transit (BRT) routes in the future, complemented by a six-line urban rail system being constructed with funding from Japan, France, China, and others. As a result, there is a high probability that demand for IC cards will increase in the future.

Many other developing countries in mainland Asia have ambitious plans to expand transport infrastructure, and there is plenty of opportunity for growth in IC card systems. The Japanese government hopes to target Thailand, India, and China as potential end markets for its IC card technology.

There are several public transit smartcard systems in use worldwide. Japan’s version features a high-performance integrated circuit (IC) chip with a low processing time at card readers. The card is also capable of recording a large amount of data, making it an ideal solution for situations requiring transfers. Overseas, a “Type A” system developed by Philips and other European and North American firms is the de facto standard. While the system falls short of the Japanese system in functionality, the selling point of Type A systems is the lower cost. As a result, these card systems are making some headway in the Asian market.

Japan’s system has already been introduced to Singapore, Hong Kong, Bangladesh, and other locations, but isn’t compatible with the Type A system. To prevent a complete blackout of the Asian market by Type A systems providers, the Japanese government will use ODA to minimize the initial investment costs for local governments in developing countries when going with a FeliCa-based system.

Increased takeup of Japanese smartcard technology in mainland Asia could also make it easier for Japanese residents to make travel arrangements and go shopping in overseas destinations. Demand for IC card-compatible products including rail and bus rolling stock, vending machines, and other products is also expected to increase. The Japanese government has established a goal of bolstering the country’s infrastructure exports to ¥30 trillion, triple the current amount, by 2020.


----------



## quashlo

*Construction approvals are all go for Nanakuma Line extension
福岡市交通局、七隈線延伸区間の第2次工事施行が認可*
http://response.jp/article/2014/01/25/215803.html

On 2014.01.24, the Fukuoka City Transportation Bureau (福岡市交通局) received approvals to begin construction on the second phase of the Nanakuma Line extension, which would involve constructing 1.4 km of new track and stations to extend the line about 1.6 km from Tenjin Minami (天神南) to Hakata (博多). 

Fukuoka City was successfully awarded a franchise to operate the extension in June 2012, later filing an application on 2012.12.07 to begin construction on the first phase of the extension, involving civil and structural works. Those construction approvals were awarded on 2013.04.11. The city filed applications one month later on 2013.05.10 for the second phase of the extension, involving the electrical and automatic train control (ATC) systems. 

The award of construction approvals for the second phase means that all the necessary construction approvals have been obtained. The city will break ground on the project this fiscal year, with an opening scheduled for FY2020.


----------



## quashlo

*Kintetsu–Hanshin through-services to begin with charters in March
神戸から伊勢志摩へ　臨時直通特急３月運行*
http://www.kobe-np.co.jp/news/shakai/201401/0006657518.shtml

On 2014.01.23, Hanshin Electric Railway (阪神電鉄) and Kinki Nippon Railway (近畿日本鉄道) announced that they would begin operating special through-services between Sannomiya Station in Kōbe and the Ise–Shima area in Mie Prefecture starting on 2014.03.22. The services will operate on an irregular basis and will target groups looking to charter trains. Hopes of seeing direct service from Kōbe to the major tourist destinations in Ise–Shima ran high when the Hanshin Namba Line (Amagasaki – Ōsaka Namba) first opened in March 2009, but those dreams are just now being realized after five years.

Currently, there are “rapid express” (快速急行) through-services running on both Hanshin and Kintetsu tracks, between Sannomiya and Kintetsu Nara. To reach Ise–Shima, however, passengers needed to change trains to a limited express (特急). Kintetsu has been actively negotiating with Hanshin to operate direct-service limited expresses from Kōbe in the hopes of capturing new tourist demand. Hanshin had expressed some concerns, however, particularly with respect to how to charge fares (Kintetsu charges a premium for its limited expresses, while Hanshin doesn’t).

In order to make the through-services possible, Kintetsu limited express trains will be equipped with additional Hanshin-compatible automatic train stop (ATS) modules. The trains will operate as group charters on an irregular basis, targeting sightseeing groups and school fieldtrips. Kintetsu plans to operate about 50 roundtrips annually, primarily on the weekends. The new service will connect areas along the Hanshin network with Ise–Shima and Nara, and the railways will operate the service with flexible stopping patterns to meet the needs of the charter groups.

At a joint press conference on 2014.01.23, Kintetsu says that it hopes the change is the first step towards making limited express through-services part of the regular schedule, with the eventually possibility of operating the new _Shimakaze_ trainsets on these runs. Hanshin was eager to capture new tourist demand, but said that developing a timetable pattern that could accommodate regular limited express through-services would be difficult.

The first trips on March 22-23 will be day trips operated by 6-car Kintetsu 22600 series _Ace_ sets first introduced in 2009, with stops at Uji Yamada (宇治山田), Toba (鳥羽), Shima Isobe (志摩磯部), and Kashikojima (賢島). A total of four different courses to destinations such as Ise Jingū shrine (伊勢神宮) and Shima Spain Village (志摩スペイン村) will be offered, and the trips will take about 3 hours one-way. Tickets will range from ¥10,500 to ¥15,500 per adult.

22600 series



















===

Good news, and hopefully they can find a solution for regular through-services that are suitable to both parties. I can imagine Kintetsu might even be thinking of extending it further, out to Himeji… Himeji to Ise–Shima might be a stretch, but Himeji to Nara is entirely doable and seems like it could compete well with JR given that Kintetsu Nara Station is in a far better location than JR Nara Station.

Action on the Hanshin Main Line, with Hanshin, Kintetsu, and San’yō rolling stock:


----------



## quashlo

*Ōsaka City earmarks funding for design of new Ume-Kita Station
うめきた新駅:大阪市、来年度予算に設計委託費計上へ*
http://mainichi.jp/select/news/20140123k0000e040243000c.html

In regards to construction of a new underground rail station and alignment through the Ume-Kita (うめきた) area north of Umeda Station in Kita Ward, the two project leads—Ōsaka City and JR West—have agreed on a funding sharing arrangement. The new station will be directly connected with JR Ōsaka Station, and when the project is completed, travel times from the two stations to Kansai International Airport (関西国際空港) will be reduced by about 20 minutes. Construction will begin in FY2015, with completion targeted for FY2022 close.

According to the city, the total project cost is approx. ¥69 billion, with JR West funding about ¥11.5 billion and the remainder being split half-half between the local (Ōsaka City) and national governments. The city plans to ¥10 million in its proposed budget for the upcoming fiscal year to cover the cost of subcontracting the design work for the project to JR West. Detailed design will begin as early as this autumn.

The new route is about 2.4 km long and involves underground about 1.7 km of the existing Umeda Freight Line (梅田貨物線) between Shin-Ōsaka (新大阪) and Nishi-Kujō (西九条), a branch line of the JR Tōkaidō Line, as it passes through the Ume-Kita area. 

Currently, the _Haruka_ limited express connecting Kyōto and KIX via central Ōsaka uses the Umeda Freight Line through Kita Ward, and does not stop at JR Ōsaka Station. Between JR Ōsaka Station and KIX, the fastest one-seat service is provided by the _Airport Rapid_ (関空快速) through-services operated via the Ōsaka Loop Line and Hanwa Line, which takes a minimum of 63 minutes. The new route will allow _Haruka_ trains to stop at the new station, which will be directly connected to JR Ōsaka Station, reducing the travel times to as little as 45 minutes between the new station and KIX.

===

Great to see this moving forward… This is one of Ōsaka’s next big rail projects, and while it doesn’t offer a one-seat ride connection between Ōsaka Station and KIX in the purest interpretation, it’s still pretty good, and doesn’t look to be much worse than the Yokosuka Line / Sōbu Line situation with the _Narita Express_ at Tōkyō Station.

Map:
http://www.sankeibiz.jp/business/news/140123/bsd1401231338011-n1.htm


----------



## quashlo

*ICOCA will launch on JR Shikoku on 2014.03.01*

Press release:
http://www.jr-shikoku.co.jp/03_news/press/14-01-27/01.htm

Currently, JR Shikoku accepts JR West’s IC farecard ICOCA at only two stations in Shikoku—Takamatsu (高松) and Sakaide (坂出). The current service is designed to cater to ICOCA users who travel between the Okayama / Fukuyama areas of the main island (Honshū) and Shikoku via the Seto Ōhashi Line.

Last year, the railway announced that it would expand its acceptance of ICOCA to additional stations, and they have now selected 2014.03.01 as the official launch date. IC card-compatible faregates will be installed at 11 stations on the JR Yosan Line between Takamatsu and Tadotsu (多度津) and the Seto Ōhashi Line between Kojima and Utazu (宇多津), now making it possible for ICOCA users to pay with their ICOCA card for fare payments within the coverage area.

JR Shikoku will issue a unique version of the card featuring a special graphic design distinct from JR West’s version. Cards issued by JR Shikoku will only feature stored fare capabilities and will not come with other functionality such as electronic money. However, cards issued by JR West, which feature these additional functions, will be accepted on the railway.

Coverage:










Card design:


----------



## quashlo

*Yokohama City earmarks money in FY2014 budget for Blue Line extension
地下鉄３号線延伸　事業化に向け１４年度予算に計上へ／横浜市*
http://news.kanaloco.jp/localnews/article/1401270031/

A committee tasked with investigating a comprehensive future transportation vision for Yokohama City met on 2014.01.27 and indicated that it plans to begin preparations to move forward with the proposed extension of Yokohama Municipal Subway Line 3 (横浜市営地下鉄３号線), which the Transport Policy Council, a national-level government entity, identified as appropriate for an opening by 2015. The committee has identified the extension as a high-priority project, and according to city officials, plans to begin basic detailed studies for the extension starting in FY2014, in preparation to move ahead with the project. About ¥30 million will be earmarked in the FY2014 budget to cover various costs related to the project.

The project involves extending the city’s Blue Line subway from the current terminus at Azamino to Shin-Yurigaoka, which would significantly improve regional transport connections. The project is expected to financially feasible, and the city has established it as a high-priority item, with movement possible once things have settled into place with the under-construction Kanagawa East Line (神奈川東部方面線), being built as part of the Sōtetsu–JR Link (相鉄・JR直通線) and Sōtetsu–Tōkyū Link (相鉄・東急直通線).

According to an interim report by the committee, the Blue Line extension is expected to generate about 45,000 to 53,000 new daily passengers, similar in scope to the Sōtetsu Izumino Line. Estimated costs for the project are about ¥130 billion to ¥150 billion, and its expected the line will completely pay itself off some time between its 23rd or 31st year of operation. Travel times between Azamino and Shin-Yurigaoka will be reduced frm the current 30 minutes to about 10 minutes.

According to officials, the city plans to earmark about ¥55 million total in its FY2014 budget for railway planning efforts. Aside from the ¥30 million for the Blue Line extension, the city will also set aside about ¥25 million to study improvements to existing stations, including overcrowding relief at Higashi-Totsuka Station, barrier-free improvements to the South Exit at Ishikawachō Station, and changes to allow mid- and long-distance commuter trains to stop at Tsurumi Station.

===

Of particular interest is the mention of having mid- and long-distance commuter trains (中距離電車) stop at Tsurumi Station. I have never heard of this project, but we can be fairly certain that they are talking about the Tōkaidō Line and / or (more likely, perhaps) the Yokosuka Line / Shōnan–Shinjuku Line… Currently, only the Keihin–Tōhoku Line stops at Tsurumi and is perhaps one of the three most important stations in the Keihin corridor between Shinagawa and Yokohama, the other two being Kawasaki and Kamata.


----------



## quashlo

*Haneda Airport express coaches to begin accepting IC cards*
http://response.jp/article/2014/01/14/214834.html

Airport Transport Service Co., which operates a variety of direct express bus routes serving Haneda Airport—the so-called “limousine buses” (リムジンバス)—will begin accepting PASMO cards for ticket payment on 2014.01.21. The company will also accept any of the other nine cards participating in the nationwide interoperability program, such as Suica and ICOCA.

Initially, the service will only be rolled out for airport-bound buses, and only on selected routes—from Toyosu Station, from Kokusai Tenjijō Station (国際展示場駅), from Tōkyō Big Sight, from Tōyōchō Station, from Akihabara Station, and from Ichikawa Station / Tomihama (Myōden) / Gyōtoku Station. While the service will not be available for trips departing from the airport, the company will eventually include those trips in the program.

===

Press release:
http://www.limousinebus.co.jp/news/140121.html


----------



## quashlo

*Platform door installation on Tōkyō Metro Yūrakuchō Line complete
東京メトロ有楽町線、ホームドア全駅設置を前倒し*
http://response.jp/article/2014/01/24/215681.html

On 2014.01.23, Tōkyō Metro announced that it would begin opereating the platform doors at Senkawa Station on the Tōkyō Metro Yūrakuchō Line on 2014.02.08, ahead of the original schedule (2014.02.22). The start of platform door operations at Senkawa Station will mark the completion of Tōkyō Metro’s initiative to install platform doors on all 4 stations of the Yūrakuchō Line.

The first platform doors on the Yūrakuchō Line began operating at Kotake–Mukaihara Station (小竹向原駅) on 2008.06.14, with later stations gradually being outfitted with the safety system. By June 2013, only Senkawa, Toyosu, and Tatsumi Stations had yet to see their platform doors installed. With the latter two stations receiving their doors last year, Senkawa is the last remaining station.

Currently, platform doors are installed on 23 stations on the Yūrakuchō Line; all stations on the Namboku Line, Maruouchi Line, and Fukutoshin Line; and two stations on the Chiyoda Line (Kita-Ayase Station and Platform 0 at Ayase Station). Once the installation at Senkawa enters service, a total of 84 stations in the Tōkyō Metro network (47% coverage) will feature platform doors.

===

Press release:
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2014/pdf/metroNews20140123_platformscreendoorsyurakucho.pdf

New platform doors at Tatsumi Station:


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> I have never heard of this project, but we can be fairly certain that they are talking about the Tōkaidō Line and / or (more likely, perhaps) the Yokosuka Line / Shōnan–Shinjuku Line


I agree with you that likely they are talking about Yokosuka/Shonan Shinjuku line trains. Having Tokaido Line trains stop at Tsurumi may impact their time competitiveness vs. Keikyu's _Kaisoku Tokkyu_ service, which do not stop at Keikyu Tsurumi.


----------



## sacto7654

Has Tokyo Metro announced plans to put in platform doors on the Ginza Line?


----------



## quashlo

Yes, it's part of the ¥50 billion refurbishment of the line:
http://www.tokyometro.jp/series1000/evolution/enterprise/


----------



## quashlo

_Asahi Shimbun_ has a nice photo series on the experimental platform door technologies currently being tested in Japan.
http://www.asahi.com/and_M/gallery/20140123_train_formdoor/

First, the rope doors at Tsukimino Station on the Tōkyū Den’en Toshi Line, developed by Nippon Signal (日本信号). The ropes are lightweight, alleviating the structural burden of existing platform doors and reducing the installation costs to one-third of the current systems.



















The pylons are placed at 10 m intervals. The installation began operating on the full length of the outbound platform on 2014.01.18.










The ropes are resilient, stainless steel. Chimes and voice announcements are played when the ropes are moving.



















The ropes remain in a low position and don’t begin moving until just before the train has come to a complete stop. Most existing platform doors don’t open at all until the train has come to a complete stop.










The train’s doors can be opened once the ropes have been full raised, minimizing time loss and schedule impacts.










The ropes are designed to be well clear of the vertical clearance of train’s doors when fully raised, eliminating any impacts to passengers boarding or alighting.



















The ropes only begin moving down once the train has begun departing, but will not close if the safety device detects a passenger at the platform edge.



















Some of the Tōkyū 5000 series cars feature six doors per side, which made it impossible to accommodate platform doors using existing designs. 










Train crews were out in the field to observe the system in operation and identify any potential safety concerns in the trial installation.


----------



## quashlo

Next, an alternative rope design at JR Sakurajima Station on the JR Yumesaki Line, developed by JR West.










Unlike the Nippon Signal design, the pylons in the JR West design move up and down together with the ropes.










Signage warns passengers not to put their fingers in the pylon pocket.




























Once the train has come to a complete stop, the conductor steps out and operates the doors. When preparing for train departure, it’s the same, but in reverse… The platform doors close first, followed by the train doors, just like existing platform door systems.



















Video monitors are mounted at the last car position to allow the conductor to confirm that there are no trapped or stranded passengers.










This type of system is perfect for JR West, which operates a lot of different door configurations on its _zairaisen_ rolling stock.


----------



## quashlo

The bar type at Yayoidai Station on the Sōtetsu Izumino Line, supplied by Takamizawa Cybernetics (高見沢サイバネティックス), which has experience supplying existing platform door systems.



















In emergencies, passengers can press this button, allowing them to manually move the bars. Staff from Takamizawa Cybernetics are deployed at the station all day while trains are in service, but there have been no issues thus far.










After confirming that the train has stopped at the correct position, the conductor steps out to control the platform doors. The system can be adapted to allow for automatic operation of the platform doors in coordination with the train doors.



















Like the JR West design, the pylons in this design also move up and down in concert with the bars.



















The bars only rise once the train has come to a complete stop and the conductor has confirmed that everything is clear.










This system is only being tested on the end car position on the outbound platform.


----------



## quashlo

Last is the “smart” platform doors that can move laterally along the platform edge to match the door configuration of the arriving train. This system is being tested at Shin-Tokorozawa Station on the Seibu Shinjuku Line and was developed jointly by Tōkyō University’s Institute of Industrial Science (東京大学生産技術研究所) and Kobelco (神戸製鋼).



















The trial installation is only one carlength, located on the lightly-used Platform 1.










Existing platform doors move only the door leaves, but this system moves the entire pocket as one unit.



















A location detection sensor (位置検出センサー) installed along the track, detecting the train’s movement and stopped position.










About one minute before train arrival at the platform, the lamps begin flashing and the doors begin to slowly move into the correct positions.




























Once the train has come to a stop, the platform doors move again to correct for the train’s ultimate stopped position, as long as the margin of error is less than 1 m in either direction. Currently, trains that have over- or under-run existing platform door installations must have their positions corrected manually by the train operator.










After the doors correct for the train position, the conductor opens the doors.



















The conductor presses the button to close the doors. The “half door” at the conductor’s standing position closes separately.



















These doors are scheduled to finish testing around February, with the remainder of the systems wrapping up by this fall.


----------



## Svartmetall

I know they're beyond expensive, but those moving "smart gates" are amazing, aesthetically pleasing and a triumph of technology. If only they were cheaper...

Excellent summary, Quashlo.


----------



## quashlo

*Itōchū to participate in PPP rolling stock project in Queensland*
http://www.itochu.co.jp/en/news/2014/140129.html



> On January 15, 2014, the NGR Consortium which includes ITOCHU achieve Financial Close upon concluding a project agreement with the Queensland Government for the “New Generation Rollingstock Project”. The Project will be delivered as a Public Private Partnership (PPP)*1 whereby the Consortium will deliver 75 new six-car trains and will be responsible for the maintenance of the trains for a period of around 30 years .
> 
> The other members of the Consortium are Bombardier Transportation Australia, John Laing and Uberior. The project scope includes the delivery of the 75 new six-car trains, the maintenance of the trains as well as the construction and maintenance of a new maintenance center (depot). The Consortium is expected to deliver its first train by end of 2015, complete the delivery of all trains by the end 2018 and provide maintenance services until 2046.
> 
> ITOCHU Corporation will participate as 25% equity shareholder and provide directors to the NGR project companies. In addition, Bombardier Transportation Australia and ITOCHU Corporation through its subsidiary have formed a consortium to perform the design and construction services during the Delivery Phase pursuant to the Design & Delivery (D&D) Contract. Four Japanese banks - Mizuho Bank, Shinsei Bank and Sumitomo Mitsui Trust Bank, Aozora Bank will be a part of an international banking group who will provide project finance for the project.
> 
> *Background of the New Generation Rollingstock Project and the NGR Consortium*
> The State of Queensland, the third largest state in Australia whose current population is 4.7 million people, expects a population growth of 2.3 million over the next 18 years. The New Generation Rollingstock Project will provide increased passenger capacity with the cutting edge six-car trains, while simultaneously providing superior performance, reliability and cost-effective services for passengers. The Project is the largest order of new trains and will be an integral part of its vision to deliver better infrastructure to the people of Queensland.
> 
> For ITOCHU, the Project is the second PPP project following the successful Aquasure desalination project in Victoria in 2009. ITOCHU is currently placing a strategic emphasis on PPP projects and its participation in PPP projects is deemed to increase in regions where the demand for the implementation and enhancement of infrastructure through the PPP framework is expected to intensify such as Australia, Europe and North America.
> 
> (Note 1*) Public Private Partnership (PPP) is a partnership between the public (government) and private sectors for the purpose of more effectively delivering government projects (e.g. infrastructure projects) or government services.


===

Japanese press release:
http://www.itochu.co.jp/ja/news/2014/140129.html


----------



## quashlo

*Okinawa bus lane to be extended
バスレーン延長で調整　４月目指す基幹バス*
http://www.okinawatimes.co.jp/article.php?id=59615

In regards to exclusive bus lanes for trunk bus routes between Naha City (那覇市) and Okinawa City (沖縄市), on 2013.12.26 it was revealed that Okinawa Prefecture and the Okinawa Prefectural Police Department were in the final stages of preparing a plan to extend the first-phase implementation of the project starting in April of next year. The extension would add a new section of exclusive bus lanes between Ameku (天久) in Naha City and Yafuso (屋富祖) in Urasoe City.

The Prefectural Police Department has expressed a cautious stance towards extending the bus lanes as a result of concerns that roadway congestion could substantially worsen, and has been emphasizing the need for additional measures to mitigate the traffic impacts and supplement enforcement of the bus lanes. In response, officials have proposed options to deploy staff along the proposed route to increase driver awareness, as well as improve bus stop signage, in the hopes of implementing an extension in April 2014. Should an evaluation of the effectiveness of the project show that the measures have not improved the situation, officials also promised that they would re-evaluate both the first phase and the future second phases of the project to address the concerns.


----------



## quashlo

*Tokushima planning riverboat service
乗降場、助任橋など７カ所　徳島市の川の駅構想*
http://www.topics.or.jp/localNews/news/2014/01/2014_13904383576502.html

A citizens’ workgroup tasked with discussing a proposed riverboat system for the Shinmachi River (新町川) and Suketō River (助任川) surrounding Hyōtan-jima island (ひょうたん島) in central Tokushima City compiled its final plan on 2014.01.22. The plan calls for establishing a total of boat slips at seven locations around the island including at Shinmachi Bridge (新町橋) and Suketō Bridge (助任橋). The working group will submit its report to the mayor on 2014.02.10.

The final plan recommends that the terminus of the new riverboat service be established at the new Shimachi Bridge Riverbank Pier (新町橋河畔桟橋) to be constructed as part of the Shinmachi West Area Redevelopment Project (新町西地区再開発事業), with additional stops at existing piers at the Shinmachi River Riverside Park Boat House (新町川水際公園ボートハウス), Awa Bank Hall (あわぎんホール), Tokushima Prefectural Museum of Literature and Calligraphy (文学書道館寂聴), and Bandai Central Pier (万代中央埠頭). New piers would be constructed at the foot of Suketō Bridge and at the Tokushima Culture Park (徳島文化公園).

A “station” with an information counter and waiting space would be estsablished inside the redevelopment building at terminal. Station buildings at the two new piers would be designed to double as event spaces. Boats would be operated by Guardians of the Shinmachi River (新町川を守る会), a non-profit organization that operates an existing sightseeing boat around Hyōtan-jima.

After receiving the working group report, the city will establish a liaison group in FY2014 and begin construction of the piers in FY2015, starting trial boat operations in FY2016. The city will need to negotiate with the Agency for Cultural Affairs (文化庁) to determine the feasibility of a new pier at the foot of Suketō Bridge due to its location within the ruins of the former Tokushima Castle (徳島城跡), a nationally-recognized historic landmark. A decision on the new pier will be made in FY2014.


----------



## quashlo

Kinki Sharyō has begun testing its _Smart BEST_ battery-powered trainset on the JR Shikoku network, including several invitation-only public test rides. This experimental trainset can run on unelectrified track and is intended as an alternative to the common diesel-powered trains in JR Shikoku’s fleet.

Arrival and departure at Awa Ikeda Station on the Tokushima Line:


----------



## orulz

I acknowledge that things in the US don't make sense either, but comparing to the US doesn't necessarily mean that it makes sense to do it that way. It's well known that the way we plan and execute transit projects here in the US is absolutely insane, in contrast to Japan where most of the investments seem well thought out and based on actual need and decent cost-benefit analysis.\

But what you say about political issues relating to wards as well as a "bang for the buck" makes good sense.

So one last question - I mentioned the possibility of a connection between the Seibu Shinjuku line and the Tokyo Metro Tozai line. Is there a chance that this might be included in the eventual grade-separation of the Seibu Shinjuku line inbound from Araiyakushimae?


----------



## quashlo

Yes, there were plans to interline the Tōzai Line and Seibu Shinjuku Line many decades ago, and this connection was under study even before they began constructing the Tōzai Line in the early 1960s... So I think it's safe to say that progress on grade-separating that section of the Seibu Shinjuku Line has suffered partially as a result, since nothing has really come of those plans, although it tends to pop up in rumors every now and then.


----------



## quashlo

*Nishi-Hiroshima route selected as preferred alternative for Astram Line extension
アストラムライン:延伸、西広島ルート「最適」−−広島市*
http://mainichi.jp/area/hiroshima/news/20140131ddlk34010500000c.html

On 2014.01.30, Hiroshima City selected the Nishi-Hiroshima (西広島) route connecting to JR Nishi-Hiroshima Station as the preferred option among 3 route alternatives for a proposed extension of the Astram Line from its current terminus at Kōiki Kōen-mae Station (広域公園前駅). The choice was made based on profitability and revitalization of the Seifū Shinto (西風新都) new town area of the city.

The other two routes included a 9-10 km Shin-Inokuchi route connecting to JR Shin-Inokuchi Station (新井口駅) and a 10-11 km Itsukaichi route connecting to JR Itsukaichi Station (五日市駅). The Nishi-Hiroshima route would connect Seifū Shinto and Hiroshima Station in the shortest time, and was the only financially feasible alternative among the three options.

This fiscal year, the city will examine two specific alignments: a 7.1 km alignment via the Satsukigaoka estates (五月ケ丘団地), the Ishiuchi East development zone (石内東開発地), and the planned Koi Chūō road (己斐中央線), and a 7 km alignment via the Satsukigaoka estates, the Ishiuchi East development zone, the Momijigaoka estates (もみじケ丘団地), and the Takasudai estates (高須台団地). Both alignments would involve construction of 6 new stations on the extension, generating an estimated daily ridership of about 15,000 passengers.


----------



## quashlo

A little late on this since there wasn’t much info available, but the new Shin-Ainoki (新相ノ木) Station on the Toyama Chihō Railroad (富山地方鉄道) opened on 2013.12.26. The station is located 0.8 km east of the existing Ainoki (相ノ木) Station and and 1.2 km west of the existing Kamiichi (上市) Station. This is the second new station on the Toyama Chitetsu in two years following the opening of Shinjō Tanaka (新庄田中) Station, and was built at the request of local residents.

The station is unstaffed and consists of a single 65 m long, 2m wide platform, located next to homes and retail facilities. Construction began in October 2013, and the station includes a small waiting room, a bus stop for local community buses, and a 70-space bike parking facility. Forecasted daily ridership is 200 passengers.

Late night pre-opening testing (2013.12.19):






Some pictures of the opening:
http://pronarikawa.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-927.html


----------



## quashlo

*New East Exit opens at Unga Station
運河駅 東口「運河駅」新たに東口も　一連の改良工事完了　流山市と東武鉄道*
http://www.chibanippo.co.jp/news/local/172583

The new East Exit at Unga Station (運河駅) on the Tōbu Noda Line in Higashi-Fukui, Nagareyama City (流山市東深井) in Chiba Prefecture opened to the public on 2013.12.27. The city had been working with Tōbu Railway on a two-year program of barrier-free improvements to the station, which included construction of the new East Exit. Previously, the station had only one headhouse at the west side, but a new elevated concourse and platform bridge have been constructed, increasing convenience for passengers heading to and from the east side of the station. A new elevated east-west public passage also connects both sides of the station, making it easier to get across the tracks.

The elevated concourse, platform bridge, and portions of the public passage at the West Exit were completed in July 2013. The only remaining work left on the project involves station plaza improvements at the East Exit.

===

Renders:
http://www.city.nagareyama.chiba.jp/life/26/203/10702/010730.html



















Pictures:
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/uno_chan1576/63807521.html

New access road to the East Exit










East Exit rotary










Entrance










Pedestrian path to the local canal (運河), which gaves its name to the station.


----------



## quashlo

Odakyū has begun implementing station numbering on its existing signage installations… Overall, a clean, simple style that matches the norm nowadays for Tōkyō.
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/shuntateno01/32862794.html


----------



## quashlo

*Rail still holds 66% share of market at Narita Airport as passengers remain unaware of low-cost buses
成田空港へのアクセス、鉄道が66％　格安バスは６％止まり*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO66297640T00C14A2L71000/

A public–private committee tasked with revitalizing Narita Airport published the results of a study looking at landside access to the airport on 2014.01.03. The study revealed that 66% of passengers at the airport traveled to and from the airport by train, including both JR and Keisei Electric Railway services. Meanwhile, low-fare buses (格安バス), which have aggressively expanded their service in coordination with the growing number of low-cost carrier (LCC) flights serving Narita, only managed to grab 6% of the total share.

The study was contracted out to the Chiba Bank Research Institute (ちばぎん総合研究所) and was commissioned in October 2013. The online survey looked at access mode among 4,000 users of domestic flights at Narita Airport from both within and outside Chiba Prefecture. The majority of respondents used JR (35%), Keisei (31%), or airport express coaches (リムジンバス) (21%) when traveling to and from the airport. Airport express coaches running direct service between the airport and major rail stations in the metropolis charge about ¥3,000 one way, while low-fare buses operated by Keisei and Be-Transse Holdings (ビィー・トランセホールディングス) charge ¥900 to ¥1,000 each way.

The 6% share of the market highlights the need for enhanced marketing of low-fare buses—among those who had not used the buses, only 30% were actually aware of the services, and 80% said they would consider using them in the future.


----------



## quashlo

*Minato Mirai Line continues ridership growth trend
ＭＭ線開業１０年　１２年度、年間６３９１万人利用　都心や埼玉へ利便性向上*
http://mainichi.jp/area/kanagawa/news/20140206ddlk14020298000c.html

Yokohama’s Minato Mirai Line (みなとみらい線) celebrated its 10th anniversary on 2014.02.01. The line’s operator, Yokohama Rapid Railway (横浜高速鉄道), was established in 1989 with funding from Yokohama City, Kanagawa Prefecture, Tōkyū Corporation (東急電鉄), and other parties.

The Minato Mirai Line opened in 2004, operating bilateral through-services with the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line from the very beginning. Daily ridership in FY2004 was about 121,000 passengers, but has since increased, reaching 175,000 passengers in FY2012. Annual ridership has likewise increased from about 44.26 million to 63.91 million.

The line’s continued upward trend of ridership growth has been bolstered by ongoing redevelopment in Yokohama’s Minato Mirai waterfront redevelopment zone, including the opening of Nissan’s global headquarters, the completion of tourist landmarks such as the Elephant Trunk Park (象の鼻パーク), and the debut of Nisshin’s Cup Noodle Miuseum (カップヌードルミュージアム) and the Mark Is (マークイズ) mall.

Bilateral through-service with the Tōkyō Metro Fukutoshin Line began last year on 2013.03.16, creating a single route with the Seibu Ikebukuro Line, Seibu Yūrakuchō Line, and Tōbu Tōjō Line and making it easier to travel to Tōkyō’s Shinjuku and Ikebukuro districts and Saitama Prefecture. Since the launch of through-services with the Fukutoshin Line, ridership on the Minato Mirai Line has been recording continued year-over-year growth of around 10%.

According to the president of Yokohama Rapid Railway, about 30% of the Minato Mirai area remains to be redeveloped, and ridership is expected to increase as already-finalized plans for the remaining parcels are finally completed.

===

Cab view on a through-servicing Tōkyō Metro 10000 series from Motomachi–Chūkagai to Shibuya, operating as a limited express bound for Kawagoe (Tōbu Tōjō Line):


----------



## quashlo

*Tōshiba to field-test quick-charge equipment for EV buses in Tōkyō
東芝、電気バス向け急速充電器を開発－都内で実証運行*
http://www.nikkan.co.jp/news/nkx0520140205agan.html

Tōshiba has developed high-speed recharging equipment (急速充電器) for use by electric buses and has begun field-testing the technology on existing bus routes in Tōkyō’s Minato Ward. Branded CHAdeMO, the fast EV recharging technology reduces recharge times to a mere third of current technologies, making it possible for EV buses to operate on similar schedules as existing diesel buses. This is Tōshiba’s first project to develop high-speed recharging equipment.

Tōshiba introduced the equipment for field-test use on existing EV buses operated on the Chii Bus (ちぃばす), a community bus (コミュニティーバス) service operating in Minato Ward. The trial will be conducted as a trial and research project (実証・研究事業) under a contract with the Ministry of the Environment (環境省), covering 6 roundtrips between Tamachi and Shinbashi Stations (amounting to over 100 km a day). The trial will last until March 14.

The recharging equipment uses Tōshiba’s SCiB lithium ion backup batteries (リチウムイオン二次電池). The EV buses also come equipped with the SCiB batteries, which can recharge and release power much quicker than existing technologies. An EV bus can be recharged with the necessary power supply in five minutes.

The field trial will allow Tōshiba to analyze the rate of battery degradation from repeated recharge and depletion activity, as well as improve the accuracy of predictions of battery life cycles.


----------



## quashlo

*Chūō Ward to study new subway line for Tōkyō’s waterfront zone
東京都中央区、地下鉄の新路線誘致を検討　五輪で人口増にらむ*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO66473270W4A200C1L83000/

At a press conference on 2014.02.06, the mayor of Tōkyō’s Chūō Ward revealed a vision plan to construct a new subway line serving the Tsukiji (築地), Kachidoki (勝どき), Harumi (晴海), Toyosu (豊洲), and Ariake (有明) areas of the Tōkyō Bay waterfront. The line would take advantage of expected population growth as a result of new facilities construction and redevelopment related to the Olympics. Chūō Ward will commission studies related to route alignment, ridership forecasts, and other aspects in FY2014, and plans to lobby railway operators, the national government, and local jurisdictions to support the project.

According to the mayor, the Olympic Village planned for the Harumi district will be converted to housing after the Olympics, with population increasing by about 12,000. The ward has earmarked ¥10 million in funding for studies related to the line, subcontracting the work out to a consulting firm that will analyze potential route options, develop conceptual cost estimates, and prepare a cost–benefit analysis for the project.

Residential tower construction and other redevelopment along the Tōkyō Bay waterfront are accelerating after Tōkyō was selected as the host city for the 2020 Summer Olympics. There are also plans to expand Tōkyō Big Sight, one of Tōkyō’s largest convention and conference centers, located in Kōtō Ward’s Ariake district. Chūō Ward hopes to improve access and convenience to the waterfront area by constructing a new subway line linking central Tōkyō and the waterfront. Construction of the line is expected to run into some difficulties, however, due to requiring construction under Tōkyō Bay.

===

Video report at this NHK article:
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20140206/k10015080841000.html

The Olympics and associated development has also spurred other plans for the Tōkyō waterfront, including a new cruise terminal and casino district proposed by ex-governor Inose before he resigned. Currently, all the big cruise ships actually dock at Ōsanbashi Pier in Yokohama’s Minato Mirai district, so it’s actually a bit of a hike to central most of Tōkyō’s sights, but a pier in Tōkyō Bay would be much closer. Cruise ships wouldn’t be able to make it under the Rainbow Bridge, so the terminal would be constructed near Odaiba, also putting it near all of the existing retail, entertainment, and recreational attractions in this area.






Outside of the Waterfront Subcenter (臨海副都心), Mitsui Real Estate (三井不動産) also announced a plan to redevelop parcels it owns in the Nihonbashi area east of Tōkyō Station by 2020, encompassing a combined total of 1.6 million to 2.0 million sq m of gross floor area and attracting biotech and pharmaceutical venture firms and overseas investment firms:



Momo1435 said:


> At a press conference on the completion of their 2 towers in Nihonbashi Muromachi the developer Mitsui Fudosan has announced that it has big plans for the greater Nihonbashi Area. They are launching the *Nihonbashi District Regeneration Plan 日本橋地区再生計画*, which includes 8 redevelopments in the Nihonbashi & Yaesu districts that will start in the next couple of years and should be completed before the Olympics in 2020. Most of them were already known (including the last project I posted in this thread a couple of days ago), but there are some new parts to the plans as well.
> 
> http://www.decn.co.jp/?p=4611
> http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/economics/news/CK2014013002000148.html
> http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=25604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the main elements of the plans is the removal of the elevated Shuto Expressway Loop Line above the Nihonbashi-gawa.
> 
> This will make the actual Nihonbashi bridge the crossingpoint of the Chuo Dori, which will become a proper boulevard and the newly developed riversides of the Nihonbashi-gawa the heart of the Nihonbashi district.
> 
> These 2 renders come from the articles in the links above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this link you will find more information about the plans, including video's and pdf'swith lots of visual information on the regeneration plans that already existed.
> http://www.nihonbashi-renaissance.com/reproduction/proposal.html


----------



## sacto7654

A couple of comments:

1. If they can remove the Shuto Expressway to restore the open area around Nihonbashi Bridge as part of a new subway project, I'm all for it!  It would certainly make that area far more attractive to visitors.

2. As for the low ridership of low-cost buses between downtown Tokyo and Narita Airport, I think a big problem is the fear of a major traffic jams between Narita Airport and Tokyo, especially for flights coming in from the US West Coast arriving at the height of the evening rush hour. Besides, with the JR East _Narita Express_ and Keisei _Skyliner_, you get connections with all the most important rail stations in the Tokyo area.


----------



## quashlo

A quiz segment from a popular TV show ("Hoko×Tate" ほこ×たて) that pits Keikyū railway staff against Keikyū railfans to see who knows more about the railway:


----------



## Momo1435

The most interesting part of the proposed new Metro line is not so much on the Odaiba/Ariake side of the line. It's much more interesting to see where it will go on the city side. If it will be a stand alone line that ends around Tokyo Station or Shinbashi Station. Or if it will be connected with one of the existing lines, possibly the Oedo or the Hibiya Line.


----------



## quashlo

Would be interesting if they could connect into the Tsukuba Express extension to Tōkyō... If they can get their act together and coordinate the TX extension with the Asakusa Line bypass / Central Tōkyō Link (都心直結線), then they would just need to build an alignment to Tōkyō Station. At the south end, if they can connect the line into Toyosu Station, then they can also eliminate the capacity / transfer issues with the new Yūrakuchō Line branch, with this new line taking over one of the branches.


----------



## Sopomon

Anywhere where I can find photos of the recent snows in Tokyo? Tokyo Station would be an impressive sight in the snowfall


----------



## smithrh

Sopomon said:


> Anywhere where I can find photos of the recent snows in Tokyo? Tokyo Station would be an impressive sight in the snowfall


Google "Tokyo Snow 2014" and you'll find a lot. 

If you just Google "Tokyo snow" you'll set quite a bit from 2012 and 2013. 

Also try the same search on Youtube. Plenty of rail fans documenting the snow...

I heard there were a lot of lines shut down, I'm sure Quashlo will be able to fill us in (I don't know Japanese so I'm helpless there).


----------



## dale88

quashlo said:


> A quiz segment from a popular TV show ("Hoko×Tate" ほこ×たて) that pits Keikyū railway staff against Keikyū railfans to see who knows more about the railway:


Haha, great to see that railfanning has gone "mainstream" on tv shows in Japan.

BTW, shame on the Keikyu representative for losing to Keikyu Railfans:lol:


----------



## quashlo

If you're interested, there's also an Odakyū version here:






And if you like airplanes, a JAL version here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQvRWkwndas

There's always been a fair amount of railway-related coverage in mainstream Japanese TV, although there has definitely been a noticeable jump the past few years, coinciding with increased interest in railways among the general populace.

Among my general watchlist of Japanese TV shows, there's one called "Wara-gamisama wa Totsuzen ni" (笑神様は突然に) where a group of four mildly-famous celebrities who are also railfans (they call themselves the "Big 4" or 鉄道ビッグ4, an unintended homage perhaps to the railway histories of the UK or US?), go on various railfan daytrips across Japan... Not very technical, so it might not be for everyone, but definitely worth giving a look-see as they do get the typical behind-the-scenes stuff. Plus, they seem to be showing up every other episode now. Feel free to PM me if you don't know where to find the show.


----------



## quashlo

Here's some snow videos.
This was record-breaking snowfall in Tōkyō, the first blizzard warning issued for the capital in 13 years.

FNN video reports:
Shibuya Station, where buses brought out the chains:






At JR Hachiōji Station in western Tōkyō:






ANN video report at Shinjuku Station in the evening:


----------



## quashlo

Next, some actual train operations during the blizzard...

Tsukuba Express






Shin-Keisei Line:











Keisei was also affected quite badly by the snowfall, and they were only able to fully resume service the day after the blizzard. The tracks here at Nakayama Station are partially buried in the snow:






In a portion of the NHK video report here, you can see Keisei using one of their regular trains to clear the track:
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20140209/k10015133731000.html


----------



## quashlo

JR East allowed the public an early look at the new E233-6000 series sets for the Yokohama Line on 2014.02.02 before the first units officially enter revenue service in a couple of weeks on 2014.02.16.

_Kanagawa Shinbun_ video report:






Yokohama Line 205 series in the snow (2014.02.05):


----------



## quashlo

Some pictures of the event at Machida:
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/teshigawara_1116/11180658.html

Poster advertising the open house:



















Perhaps each station will get its own emblem sticker like this…










Special headmark










Old and new


----------



## quashlo

Next set:
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/teshigawara_1116/11181110.html

Operator’s cab










Car 1 sticker










4-seat bench










Standard 2-screen information displays embedded in the lintels above each pair of doors.










Cycling station names










Cycling line map










7-seat bench 










Wheelchair space


----------



## quashlo

Next:
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/teshigawara_1116/11181371.html

Car 2










All 28 205 series sets on the Yokohama Line



















Car 3










You can tell a big emphasis for JR East with this series was enhancing the local branding of the Yokohama Line, so a lot of the cars in the open house event were decorated with local-oriented themes. Car 3 featured several displays, including one from Kodomo no Kuni (こどもの国), a local recreational park for children.










Kanagawa Ward display










Display from a local maker of sesame oil (ごま油), including the clever Japanese shop curtains (暖簾) drooping from the car ceiling.


----------



## quashlo

Next:
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/teshigawara_1116/11181653.html

Car 4 was for Kōhoku Ward and the Zoorasia zoo.


----------



## quashlo

*Kagoshima City earmarks funding for study of tram extension
鹿児島市、市電延伸計画費を計上　新年度予算案*
http://www.asahi.com/articles/ASG2B3T03G2BTLTB11L.html

Kagoshima City has earmarked another ¥31 million in its preliminary budget for the new fiscal year to continue planning and studies of a proposed tram extension. Originally, the city had been aiming to finalize a master plan for an extension of the tram system to the Honkō Shinmachi (本港新町) district along the city’s waterfront in FY2013, but those plans were stalled when Kagoshima Prefecture suddenly announced a plan to build a mixed-use development including a gymnasium in the area. While the extension is still in limbo, the city has gone ahead with earmarking the funds, with an intention of developing a final master plan by March 2015.

At a press conference on 2014.02.12, the mayor of Kagoshima City stressed that an extension of the tram system was critical to creating new appeal for the city, but that coordination with the Prefectural Government, which owns the land in question, was absolutely necessary to seeing the project through to completion.

===

Scenes at the tram terminal at JR Kagoshima Station:


----------



## quashlo

*Nishitetsu to begin direct service between Tenjin and Dazaifu
西鉄、福岡～太宰府間に急行…和風ラッピング車「旅人」も運転*
http://response.jp/article/2014/01/30/216155.html

On 2014.01.30, Nishi-Nippon Railroad (Nishitetsu) (西日本鉄道) announced that it would implement new one-seat express (急行) services departing Nishitetsu Fukuoka (Tenjin) (西鉄福岡（天神）) Station bound for Dazaifu (太宰府) Station starting on 2014.03.22. Currently, passengers need to transfer at Futsukaichi (二日市) Station in Chikushino City (筑紫野市), but the new direct service will help meet the demands of tourists visiting Dazaifu Tenman-gū shrine (太宰府天満宮).

The new service will operate 3 trips in the mornings on weekdays (9:46, 10:16, and 10:46 departures from Tenjin) and 5 trips in the mornings on weekends and holidays (9:46, 10:17, 10:47, 11:17, and 11:47 departures from Tenjin), making the journey from Tenjin to Dazaifu in 27 minutes. Nishitetsu will invest ¥35 million to refurbish an existing 6-car train into a new _Tabito_ (“Traveler”) sightseeing train for the service, featuring traditional Japanese motifs inside and out. The name draws from Ōtomo no Tabito (大伴旅人), a Nara Period statesman and director of Dazaifu. The special _Tabito_ train will be used on the 9:46 departure from Tenjin, afterwards making 10 to 13 roundtrips on Nishitetsu’s branch line to Dazaifu between Futsukaichi and Dazaifu.

Despite the continuing ridership decline on Nishitetsu’s Tenjin–Ōmuta Line (天神大牟田線), the railway’s Dazaifu Station recorded average daily ridership of 11,850 boardings or alightings in FY2012, a 7.1% year-over-year increase.

===

Press release:
http://www.nishitetsu.co.jp/release/2013/13_154.pdf

Design sketches:



















Each car will have a separate design motif decorating the car walls, each one representing a prayer or wish for shrine visitors.
Car 6: _Ume_ (梅), plum blossoms → academics (passing aptitude tests)
Car 5: _Kikkō_ (亀甲), tortoise shell → health and long life (健康長寿)
Car 4: _Yabane_ (矢羽根), arrow feathers → warding off evil (厄除け)
Car 3: _Nami-u_ (波兎), a rabbit on waves of water → easy childbirth (安産)
Car 2: _Shippō_ (七宝), the seven Buddhist treasures → well-being of family (家内安全)
Car 1: _Kai-awase_ (貝合わせ), a game of matching seashells together → marriage (縁結び)










Interior:


----------



## quashlo

*New Nishitetsu station receives local approvals, will open in FY2021
雑餉隈－春日原間の新駅承認　西鉄、２０２１年度開業へ*
http://www.nishinippon.co.jp/nnp/f_toshiken/article/68195

On 2014.02.06, the Fukuoka City Urban Planning Council (福岡市都市計画審議会) approved a plan by Nishi-Nippon Railroad (Nishitetsu) (西日本鉄道) to construct a new station on the Tenjin–Ōmuta Line (天神大牟田線) between Zassho no Kuma (雑餉隈) Station in Hakata Ward, Fukuoka City and Kasugabaru (春日原) Station in Kasuga City. Urban planning approvals from the national government will come before the end of FY2013, with the new station opening in FY2021.

According to Fukuoka City and Nishitetsu, the new station will be located about 600 m southeast of Zassho no Kuma, next to the Nishitetsu Bus (西鉄バス) Zassho no Kuma division (雑餉隈営業所) in Takeokamachi (竹丘町) 3-chōme. The final construction cost and official name for the station have yet to be determined.

The new station is part of joint project by the city and Nishitetsu already underway to grade-separate (elevate) the Tenjin–Ōmuta Line, relieving traffic congestion along cross streets. The area around the planned station is home to an existing residential neighborhood, but new residential towers are also rising, and Nishitetsu feels confident that it can attract new ridership to its trains.










===

30s Nishitetsu CM spot:


----------



## quashlo

*New trains coming for JR Chikuhi Line
JR九州が筑肥線に新型車両、2015年から投入 - 今春ダイヤ改正で列車増便も*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2014/02/01/022/

On 2014.01.31, JR Kyūshū revealed plans to introduce new rolling stock to the JR Chikuhi Line. The news was announced jointly with the Fukuoka City Transportation Bureau (福岡市交通局), together with announcements regarding planned schedule changes to the Fukuoka City Subway Airport Line and Hakozaki Line to take effect on 2014.03.15.

The JR Chikuhi Line (Karatsu – Meinohama) and Fukuoka City Subway Airport Line (Meinohama – Fukuoka Airport) are currently interlined, operating a mixed fleet of Fukuoka City Subway 1000 series and 2000 series trains and JR Kyūshū 303 series and 103-1500 series trains.

In recent years, equipment malfunctions on JR trains are becoming more frequent, resulting in service disruptions across both lines. As a result, JR Kyūshū will introduce 6 new trainsets (36 cars total) for use on Airport Line through-services starting in February 2015. Details regarding the new trains will be announced by the railway once they have been finalized.


----------



## quashlo

The groundbreaking ceremony for the Nanakuma Line extension was held on 2014.02.12. This is a 1.4 km, ¥45 billion extension from Tenjin Minami to Hakata, scheduled to open in FY2020, and will mark the completion of the original plan for the line... The terminus at Tenjin Minami was only an interim solution until the full line to Hakata could be completed.


----------



## quashlo

*Suica, Exca to be interoperable in Sendai area
Suicaとイクスカ、仙台圏の相互利用で合意*
http://response.jp/article/2014/02/13/217143.html

On 2014.02.13, JR East, the Sendai City Transportation Bureau (仙台市交通局), and Miyagi Kōtsū (宮城交通) announced that they have agreed to implement IC card interoperability starting in spring 2016.

JR was the first to introduce IC farecards to the Sendai urban area, starting with its Suica card in October 2003. Meanwhile, the Sendai City Transportation Bureau, which manages the city’s publicly-operated subway system, and Miyagi Kōtsū, a private bus operator in the city, are currently making preparations to roll out a separate IC card system called Exca for their services. Exca will be rolled out first on the Namboku Line subway starting in December, followed later in 2015 by the newly-opened Tōzai Line and publicly- and privately-operated buses in the city.

This latest agreement between the three transit providers allows holders of a Suica card or any card with an interoperability arrangement with Suica to use their card within the Exca network. Exca cardholders will be able to user their Exca card in lieu of a Suica card as fare payment within the Sendai area, but will not be able to use it for e-money transactions or in areas outside of the Sendai area where Suica cards are normally accepted.

Coverage map.
Blue is Exca rail coverage, green is JR rail coverage. The shaded box is bus coverage. Dotted green is where Suica service has already been expanded, but only to some stations.	










===

JR East press release:
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2013/20140211.pdf


----------



## quashlo

*San’yō Electric Railway to introduce station numbering
山陽電気鉄道、4月から全駅に駅ナンバリング導入! アルファベットは「SY」*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2014/02/10/338/

Starting 2014.04.01, San’yō Electric Railway (山陽電気鉄道) will introduce station numbering to all 49 stations on its network, including stations on both the Main Line between Nishidai (西代) and San’yō Himeji (山陽姫路) and the Aboshi Line between Shikama (飾磨) and San’yō Aboshi (網干). The railway has selected “SY” as the alphabet code for its stations.

Numbering will begin at the east end of the network at Nishidai (SY-01), proceeding west towards San’yō Himeji (SY-43). Numbering for the Aboshi Line will begin with Nishi-Shikama (SY-51) and end with San’yō Aboshi (SY-56). Nishidai, the junction with the Hanshin network, will share a Hanshin code (HS-39).










===

Press release:
http://www.sanyo-railway.co.jp/media/1391749594.pdf

Sample sign:


----------



## quashlo

*Platform doors coming to Sennichimae Line
大阪市交通局、千日前線全駅にホームドア設置へ*
http://response.jp/article/2014/02/13/217165.html

On 2014.02.13, the Ōsaka Municipal Transportation Bureau (大阪市交通局) announced that it will install platform doors to all stations on the Ōsaka Municipal Subway’s 13.1 km Sennichimae Line (千日前線) connecting Noda Hanshin (野田阪神) Station in the city’s Fukushima Ward (福島区) and Minami-Tatsumi (南巽) Station in Ikuno Ward (生野区).

The doors will be installed starting at Minami-Tatsumi Station, with the Bureau gradually working its way towards Noda Hanshin. Work on the first installation at Minami-Tatsumi will begin after the last trains of the evening on 2014.03.14, with the doors starting operations in April. Platform doors are scheduled to be operational at all 14 stations on the line by February 2015.

In conjunction with the platform door installations, the Bureau will resurface the platforms to slope towards the train and install gap fillers at the platform edge, reducing the vertical height difference between platform and train to 0 to 15 mm and the horizontal gap to as little as 20 mm.

Among lines operated by the Bureau, platform door systems are already in service on the Nagahori – Tsurumi Ryokuchi Line (長堀鶴見緑地線), Imazatosuji Line (今里筋線), and Nankō Port Town Line (南港ポートタウン線). Systems are also scheduled to be introduced to Shinsaibashi (心斎橋) and Tennōji (天王寺) Stations on the Midōsuji Line (御堂筋線) in FY2014.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West to operate Kinki Sharyō battery-powered train on Kinokuni LIne
JR西日本、きのくに線で「Smart BEST」初の営業運転! 和歌山DCの観光列車に*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2014/02/12/440/

JR West has announced that it will operate a new battery-powered train called _Smart BEST_, developed jointly with railcar manufacturer Kinki Sharyō, on the Kinokuni Line as a sightseeing train, in coordination with a Wakayama Prefecture tourism campaign to be held this autumn from 2014.09.14 to 2014.12.13. This will mark the first time the _Smart BEST_ train will be used in revenue service.

The train features a small diesel generator to supply the minimum power needs, together with high-capacity batteries. The generator is used to power the batteries, which then power the motors to move the train. The prototype trainset has been undergoing running tests in both JR West and JR Shikoku territory, but this will be its first revenue-service stint.

The train will be operated on the Kinokuni Line (Kisei Main Line) between Shingū (新宮) and Kushimoto (串本), one of Japan’s most beautiful seaside rail lines. In order to take advantage of the beautiful coastline, which occupies about a quarter of the length of the line, the train will be redesigned, with the seats on the west / south side of the train oriented to face the water. The train’s exterior will feature a new Hello Kitty-themed wrapping.










===

Smart BEST unit in transit back to Kinki Sharyō after successfully completing tests in JR Shikoku territory (2014.02.13).


----------



## quashlo

*Tōyō Rapid services to be discontinued in March
東葉高速鉄道「東葉快速」が消滅…3月ダイヤ改正で*
http://response.jp/article/2014/02/08/216810.html

On 2014.02.07, Chiba Prefecture railway operator Tōyō Rapid Railway (東葉高速鉄道) announced that it would implement schedule changes to the Tōyō Rapid Line to take effect on 2014.03.15. The biggest change will involve the conversion of the _Tōyō Rapid_ (東葉快速) services operated during the weekday evening rush hour to local (all-stop) (各駅停車) services. This change will completely eliminate _Tōyō Rapid_ services from the railway’s operating schedule.

Currently, there are four such services, departing Nishi-Funabashi bound for Tōyō Katsutadai (東葉勝田台) during the 18:00 and 19:00 hours every weekday and only making stops at Kita-Narashino (北習志野), Yachiyo Midorigaoka (八千代緑が丘), and Tōyō Katsutadai. According to the railway, however, residential development at stations currently skipped by these services—Higashi-Kaijin (東海神), Iiyama (飯山満), Funabashi Nichidai-mae (船橋日大前), Yachiyo Chūō (八千代中央), and Murakami (村上)—has picked up. In addition, land readjustment projects (土地区画整理事業) are underway at Iiyama, Funabashi Nichidai-mae, and Murakami, which is expected to result in additional ridership growth.

Passengers between Nishi-Funabashi and Tōyō Katsutadai that normally use the _Tōyō Rapid_ services will see their travel times increase by about 4-5 minutes after conversion to all-stop services. The change will also allow the railway to adjust the schedule of adjacent local trains to standardize the timetable.

The railway currently operates a total of four different stopping patterns, consisting of rapids (快速), commuter rapids (通勤快速), _Tōyō Rapids_, and locals. The rapids and commuter rapids only skip stations when on the Tōkyō Metro Tōzai Line (west of Nishi-Funabashi), so the _Tōyō Rapid_ is the only one of the four that currently skips stations on the Tōyō Rapid Line. _Tōyō Rapids_ in the inbound direction were discontinued in March 2009, and this final change will mean that all trains will operate as locals on the Tōyō Rapid Line.


----------



## quashlo

*Hitachi, Nippon Signal test explosives detection gate at Kasumigaseki Station
日立と日本信号、丸ノ内線・霞ヶ関駅構内で「ゲート内蔵型爆発物探知システム」の実証実験を実施*
http://response.jp/article/2014/02/13/217120.html

Hitachi, Ltd. (日立製作所) and Nippon Signal (日本信号) have jointly developed a new type of security gate embedded with an explosives detection system (ゲート内蔵型爆発物探知システム) and announced that they will test the system at Kasumigaseki Station (霞ケ関駅) on the Tōkyō Metro Marunouchi Line between 2014.02.18 and 2014.02.20.

As part of the test, the two companies will install the device, capable of quickly determining the presence of explosives, at the station. The three-day trial is intended to collect data on station environments to help develop ways to avoid detection errors among passengers not carrying explosives.

The system was developed as part of the Anti-Crime, Anti-Terrorism Technologies for a Safe, Secure Society program (安全・安心な社会のための犯罪・テロ対策技術等を実用化するプログラム) under the Ministry of Education, Culture, Sports, Science and Technology (文部科学省).

===

Nippon Signal press release:
http://www.signal.co.jp/uploads/20140212jisshoujikken.pdf


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro successfully completes test of emergency battery backup system
東京メトロ、非常用地上バッテリー装置の電力だけでの列車走行実験に成功!*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2014/02/06/026/

Tōkyō Metro announced that it had successfully completed testing of an experimental battery backup system that ca power trains for short distances in the event of a system power supply failure such as a blackout following an earthquake.

The system stores power generated from regenerative braking systems on trains during regular operations. In the event of a blackout, power from the batteries is then fed into the system, allowing trains stranded between stations or on long-span bridges to safely reach the nearest stations to offload passengers. The power stored in the lithium-ion batteries (リチウムイオン電池) can also be supplied to accelerating trains, helping to reduce overall electricity consumption systemwide. Tōkyō Metro is working jointly with Hitachi, Ltd. to test the experimental system.

The test was conducted on 2014.01.26 on a train located on the 2.7 km section of the Tōzai Line between Nishi-Kasai (西葛西) and Minami-Sunamachi (南砂町). This is the first time that a train in Japan has been powered solely using power from an off-board lithium-ion battery. The railway already successfully completed a test of on-board emergency battery power last year, and will now evaluate practical use of the two technologies.



















===

Press release:
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2014/pdf/metroNews20140131_b111.pdf


----------



## smithrh

*New snow in Tokyo causes IRROPs, train collision*

Not sure if that's an orange stripe or a red stripe...

https://twitter.com/korokoromash/status/434351281574920192/photo/1/large

Perhaps Tokyu?


Edited to add: "Tokyu Toyoko Line operation suspended -.. Due to the rear-end accident that occurred under Sumiyoshi Station, we have suspended the operation of the Shibuya-Kikuna between stations is expected to take time to recover In addition, we have been transfer transport."


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Whoops. Definitely a Tokyu train. Looks like a fairly bad accident. Was anyone injured?

EDIT: Already up here:

http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...n-kawasaki-injure-20-passengers/#.Uv6RlkJdXdE


----------



## quashlo

Here's a FNN video report of the incident... I was having trouble figuring out what happened from looking at the pictures, as it was actually two of the intermediate cars that received the most visible damage.


----------



## quashlo

An interesting online poll of where passengers choose to stand on the train:
http://news.ameba.jp/20140218-136/

1. Near the doors, off to the side: 391 (56.9%)
2. Near the center of the seats: 141 (20.5%)
3. Near the ends of the seats: 128 (18.6%)
4. In the center of the doors: 10 (1.5%)
5. Other: 17 (2.5%)

Some quotes from the respondents. 

Reasons for 1:
Easy to stay out of the way of passengers getting on and off and easy to get off yourself.
Even during crush load, you don’t feel too much body pressure from other passengers.
You can lean on the wall or partitions, so it’s comfortable.
You feel like you have your own little private space.

Reasons for 2:
Air from outside doesn’t reach you when the doors open and close, so you can stay cool with the AC during summer and warm with the heaters during the winter.
The doors get really crowded because of all the people getting on, so I move towards the center where it’s less crowded.
Even when it gets crowded, you can maintain your posture a bit. Plus, when a seat opens up, you have a better chance of getting it than when standing at the ends of the benches, near the doors.

Reasons for 3:
It’s near the doors, but you can avoid some of the wind rushing in.
The poles are easy to grab here.
So I can sit in the seats at the ends.

Reasons for 4:
It’s crowded, and I can’t get any further into the car.
Easy to get off.

Obviously, a lot simply depends on how crowded the train is during your commute and where you plan to get off. Location 1 is my personal preferred spot if it’s crowded and I’m not sure there will be a lot of people getting off at my station, meaning it could be difficult to get out if you are coming from further inside the train. I actually wish other train manufacturers outside of Japan would catch onto this and designed their seating with partitions so that you can stand there and lean, without feeling like you are sticking your butt in someone’s face. It’s also good for the person sitting there, as the partition helps them maintain their seated posture on that side, they can lean their head there if they want to take a nap, there’s a little bit more privacy, etc.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> I actually wish other train manufacturers outside of Japan would catch onto this


I'm afraid that commuter culture hasn't advanced that far enough, for example, in the U.S., where things like longitudinal seating are unpopular because "you have to sit and stare at someone's belly button" (case from Chicago's CTA):nuts:


----------



## quashlo

Yeah, pretty trivial reason... How many of us sit down on transit and stare straight ahead? The majority of regular riders are smarter and take advantage of their time on transit to do things that don't require staring straight ahead.

The only legitimate concern when going to longitudinal should be a loss of seats, but it comes with the territory that if you need to handle more total passengers, one of the easiest ways to do this is to change the interior layout. Eventually, some systems will have to come to grips with this. Perhaps Chicago will be one of them... They've got some ridiculously tiny cars.


----------



## quashlo

Tōkyō Metro has signed a cooperative agreement with the Hanoi Metropolitan Railway Management Board (ハノイ市都市鉄道管理委員会) to provide assistance in rail operations, maintenance, and administration, part of a contract with the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA). The agreement lays out the framework of the arrangement, where Tōkyō Metro will cooperate on the technical side of railway operations, providing best practices and recommendations, conduct bi-lateral staff exchanges, and share information.

Press release:
http://www.tokyometro.jp/news/2014/pdf/metroNews20140218_hanoimetro0218.pdf


----------



## quashlo

Apparently, JR West has been doing a week-long test (2014.02.17 to 2014.02.21) on the Ōsaka Loop Line to help determine the optimal door configuration for the new rolling stock planned for the line. Currently, the line is operated with a mix of four-car trains operating local services and three-car trains operating rapid services (basically, through-servicing trains from the Yamatoji Line and Hanwa Line / Kansai Airport Line).
http://bylines.news.yahoo.co.jp/iharakaoru/20140217-00032714/

As part of the test, they are operating morning commute services during the test period entirely with three-door cars, evaluating the resulting crowding levels inside the trains and on the platforms. Will be interesting to see what solution they come up with, but it would seem that they are debating whether the new cars can be designed with only three doors per side so that they can make the stopping positions all uniform. 

Scene at Tenma Station (2014.02.18). The four-door runs normally operated by 103 series and 201 series have been replaced with three-door trains.


----------



## quashlo

The ex-Keihan 3000 series trainset operated by Ōigawa Railway held its last run on 2014.02.14 and has now been retired. This leaves Toyama Chihō Railroad as the last remaining operator of this rolling stock series, and they only have a re-arranged formation of 3 of the cars (not an actual original set).


----------



## quashlo

*LRT gets attention as eco-friendly transport*
http://the-japan-news.com/news/article/0001041242



> The government is supporting efforts to spread light rail transit (LRT) as a convenient means of public transportation with low carbon dioxide emissions. The move comes amid renewed interest in using tram cars as an eco-friendly mass transit system, particularly at a time when widespread use of private cars had been edging light rail toward extinction.
> 
> At sunset on an ordinary day beside the north gate of JR Toyama Station, passengers have formed long lines at a Toyama Light Rail stop, a local LRT tram line. From high school students to company employees and housewives with shopping bags, they are all waiting to head home.
> 
> With lower floors than those of conventional trams, LRT cars are attractive for having no height gaps between the floor and the surface of platforms. As an increasingly popular public transport system in the United States and Europe, they are easier to use for the disabled and the elderly with reduced vibration and noise as well as safer floor access.
> 
> According to the Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism Ministry, Hiroshima, Kagoshima and other Japanese cities have introduced LRT, but it is only in Toyama that an LRT system has become a full-fledged operation.
> 
> Existing rails from the now defunct JR Toyamako Line were converted for LRT use, which commenced services in 2006. During the day, LRT cars arrive every 15 minutes. The line connects its terminal stations, where shopping malls and other facilities are located, with northern residential areas of the city. The line runs through 13 stations on a 7.6-kilometer distance to reach a northern area facing Toyama Bay.
> 
> Hiroshi Taniguchi, a counselor of the Toyama city government’s urban development department, said, “We dramatically increased service frequency compared with the JR line era years ago. The number of passengers has also rapidly increased.”
> 
> The former Toyamako Line was originally a core mode of public transportation in the city’s northern area. But the number of passengers declined partly due to the increase in privately owned cars. Passengers numbered more than 6,000 a day in the 1980s, only to decline to about 3,000 a day in 2004.
> 
> The number of trains in service was also reduced from 35 a day during peak times to 19. Questions began to arise as to whether the train line would be able to continue operation.
> 
> Therefore, the city government set up a third-sector company—jointly established by the public and private sectors—with rails provided by the Japan Railway group company, and introduced the LRT system to revive public transportation.
> 
> Various services were improved under the new company. For example, in addition to increasing the number of LRT cars in service, passes with integrated circuits were introduced to shorten passenger waiting times.
> 
> Public bus routes in areas without LRT stops were also connected with LRT line services to encourage more frequent use. As a result, the number of passengers on weekdays recovered to about 4,800 a day on average.
> 
> Some citizens switched from using their own cars to riding the LRT line when they head into the city center, leading to a drop in CO2 emissions from cars. The LRT contributed to cutting greenhouse gas emissions by 436 tons a year.
> 
> The city government aims to convert itself into a compact city in which urban functions will be concentrated in the central part of the city with the LRT system at its core. Bicycle rental stations were set up near LRT line stops, with plans to connect the LRT line with an existing tram line which runs south of JR Toyama Station.
> 
> Additional plans are in the works to rebuild public transportation systems so that residents will not need to rely on private cars. An official of the city government said, “We wish to prevent the city center from being hollowed out.”
> 
> In the wake of the success seen in Toyama, the central government has started paying attention to LRT as a measure to reduce greenhouse gas emissions in provincial cities where high percentages of residents rely on private cars.
> 
> The Environment Ministry and the transport ministry plan to establish a new system to provide subsidies to local governments, aiming to introduce public transportation systems with lower CO2 emissions using LRT as the core. As such, the ministries earmarked ¥650 million in next fiscal year’s budget for related work.
> 
> An Environment Ministry official in charge of the issue said, “By encouraging people to drive private cars less often, which will result in easing traffic congestion, we hope the measure will lead to large-scale cuts in CO2 emission quantities.”
> 
> Currently, some other city governments, including Utsunomiya, Shizuoka and Fukuoka, are considering introducing LRT systems.
> 
> But in Utsunomiya, some residents voiced opposition, saying that the introduction of LRT cars, which run on roads, will cause traffic congestion. Residents opposing the plan aim to make the city government hold a referendum, which is expected to turn the issue into a political conflict.
> 
> To introduce LRT systems, it is also necessary to form a consensus with other parties affected by the decision. For example, excessive competition with bus and taxi companies needs to be avoided.
> 
> Prof. Hirotaka Koike of Utsunomiya Kyowa University, an urban planning expert, said, “It’s important to clarify role-sharing with other public transportation systems and to present the economic and environmental merits [of LRT] to residents in an easy-to-understand manner.”
> 
> Passengers line up at a Toyama Light Rail line stop beside the north gate of JR Toyama Station in Toyama.


Toyama Chihō Railroad, the private railway that operates Toyama’s legacy tram network (as opposed to the Toyama Light Rail, a modern line converted from an ex-JR line), recently completed a refurbishment of one of their 7000 series trams into historic colors to celebrate the 100th anniversary of the railway’s tram operations. The “retro” tram went into service on 2014.01.27:

Local news report:






Railfan clips:


----------



## Svartmetall

It's kind of a shame that provincial cities have closed so much of their public transport down and that they are so car dependent now. When you compare it to the transport meccas of the larger metropolises it seems like such a dichotomy. 

Still, let's hope there will be a renaissance.


----------



## quashlo

Disney Resort Line in the blizzard:


----------



## sacto7654

Svartmetall said:


> It's kind of a shame that provincial cities have closed so much of their public transport down and that they are so car dependent now. When you compare it to the transport meccas of the larger metropolises it seems like such a dichotomy.
> 
> Still, let's hope there will be a renaissance.


The reason why many trolley systems were dismantled in the USA was they couldn't keep up with the dramatically changing demographics of cities--especially with people moving out to the suburbs.

In Japan, most trolley systems were dismantled because modern subway systems, improved commuter railroads (JNR/JR Group and private) and buses pretty much made most trolley lines obsolete. The places where trolley lines exist in Japan today either couldn't justify the cost of a subway system or the soil condition of the city made it impossible to build a subway system (e.g., Hiroshima, where the Hiroden system still exists because the soil quality is too soft to build underground subways).

At where I live (Sacramento, CA), the Regional Transit light rail system has pretty long-distance lines, and it runs more like a private commuter railroad in Japan than a true trolley system.


----------



## Svartmetall

sacto7654 said:


> The reason why many trolley systems were dismantled in the USA was they couldn't keep up with the dramatically changing demographics of cities--especially with people moving out to the suburbs.
> 
> In Japan, most trolley systems were dismantled because modern subway systems, improved commuter railroads (JNR/JR Group and private) and buses pretty much made most trolley lines obsolete. The places where trolley lines exist in Japan today either couldn't justify the cost of a subway system or the soil condition of the city made it impossible to build a subway system (e.g., Hiroshima, where the Hiroden system still exists because the soil quality is too soft to build underground subways).
> 
> At where I live (Sacramento, CA), the Regional Transit light rail system has pretty long-distance lines, and it runs more like a private commuter railroad in Japan than a true trolley system.


It's the same across the world - Australasia dismantled their tram systems because of increased motorisation (the argument was that trams got in the way of cars), Sweden and many other places did the same. Yet where they were preserved, in many German cities (to use a highly developed country as an exemplar), the tram cities managed to maintain patronage levels better than those with "bustitution". Even better was upgrading these systems to full LRT as seen in cities like Stuttgart, Hannover, Köln et al. These systems now have pretty impressive riderships for such small cities. 

I'm quite interested to know what the ridership is like of the Hiroshima system given that is the most extensive LRT in Japan (IIRC).


----------



## sacto7654

Svartmetall said:


> It's the same across the world - Australasia dismantled their tram systems because of increased motorisation (the argument was that trams got in the way of cars), Sweden and many other places did the same. Yet where they were preserved, in many German cities (to use a highly developed country as an exemplar), the tram cities managed to maintain patronage levels better than those with "bustitution". Even better was upgrading these systems to full LRT as seen in cities like Stuttgart, Hannover, Köln et al. These systems now have pretty impressive riderships for such small cities.
> 
> I'm quite interested to know what the ridership is like of the Hiroshima system given that is the most extensive LRT in Japan (IIRC).


I believe that most German cities--at least in what was West Germany before the 1990 reunification--kept their trolley systems because the old urban city designs made it more practical to keep the trolley lines. After all, even after the World War II bombings, German cities more or less kept their old layouts.

Japan dismantled most of their trolley systems because especially after World War II, the expansion of subway systems, improvements to commuter rail lines, and introduction of modern city buses made many trolley lines obsolete. A number of Japanese cities kept a small portion of their old trolley lines still active, as witnessed by the systems in Sapporo, Toyama, Toyohashi, Kyoto, Osaka, Okayama, Nagasaki and Kumamoto. I believe Hiroshima completely rebuilt the _Hiroden_ system after atomic bombing because since Hiroshima is built on the Ōta River delta, the ground beneath the city is too soft to safely construct a subway system.


----------



## Svartmetall

sacto7654 said:


> I believe that most German cities--at least in what was West Germany before the 1990 reunification--kept their trolley systems because the old urban city designs made it more practical to keep the trolley lines. After all, even after the World War II bombings, German cities more or less kept their old layouts.


Just for a bit more off-topic, but still pertinent, German cities most definitely remodelled their city centres following the bombings. Many are characterised with an urban form not so dissimilar to those in Japan with large arterials in the centre. One such city is Kassel. Take a look at it on Google Maps and look where the trams run - largely on arterial roads that are largely 2+2 lanes wide or more in a city with 450,000 in the metro area (195,000 city proper). Many German cities have quite significant road infrastructure and good provision of arterial roads in the centre of their cities. 



sacto7654 said:


> Japan dismantled most of their trolley systems because especially after World War II, the expansion of subway systems, improvements to commuter rail lines, and introduction of modern city buses made many trolley lines obsolete. A number of Japanese cities kept a small portion of their old trolley lines still active, as witnessed by the systems in Sapporo, Toyama, Toyohashi, Kyoto, Osaka, Okayama, Nagasaki and Kumamoto. I believe Hiroshima completely rebuilt the _Hiroden_ system after atomic bombing because since Hiroshima is built on the Ōta River delta, the ground beneath the city is too soft to safely construct a subway system.


Yeah I read that from Quashlo above about Hiroshima and that makes sense - the same is true in Gothenburg here in Sweden where tunnelling is very difficult due to unsuitable soil conditions (and as such the tram network was maintained, and it's quite extensive if you're interested in looking it up despite Gothenburg possessing extensive road networks that could have had buses instead of trams). Were there not other tram cities in Japan that had no subway construction but instead completely removed them? I'd imagine there were a fair few smaller cities that did just that. Out of interest, in these smaller cities that they talk about in the article above - is public transport actually an effective way to get around at all or do you have to own a car?

I guess I always feel a bit bad when I hear about the extensive tram networks that were ripped up around the world rather than being modernised and upgraded - Auckland had a massive system yet none of it remains. Sydney had one of the largest networks in the world and boom, all gone as repeated nearly everywhere I can think of.


----------



## Northridge

This popped up in my subscription list on youtube





"_The out-of-service train was crashed into Road-rail vehicle on last midnight at Kawasaki Station_"


----------



## orulz

Hiroshima's soil being too soft or too wet to build a subway is only partially true. The center of town is built on a silty river delta so tunnel boring machines (except for very deep ones) are probably out, as are mining and blasting, but cut-and-cover is still possible: you only have to look at the Astram Line and the Shareo mall built on top of it to see that. The perfect route for a cut-and-cover subway exists: Heiwa Odori. It's so wide that you could dig out for a subway without really disrupting anything. It's even been planned and studied off and on for decades, since the 1960s even, it's just never been built. Not because it is impossible per se, but because the expense wasn't justified.

As for the Hiroden, it wasn't really rebuilt after the atomic bomb, it actually wasn't destroyed in the first place. They had trains up and running on part of the network three days after the explosion. The route today runs pretty much exactly where it did back in 1945. I wouldn't be too surprised if some of the steel rails in the street are still original as well given how rough the condition is in places. The Green Movers have a good suspension and can roll over them comfortably enough, but some of the old vehicles have a surprisingly jarring ride.

Current ridership is pretty good, but I am not really sure if it is increasing or decreasing. Living in central Hiroshima back in 2003-2004, rush hour trains were pretty packed, but I found it is usually faster to get around by bicycle. Central Hiroshima is an excellent bicycle city. The river delta is very flat, and many streets were widened after the atomic bomb, so sidewalks tend to be generous with dedicated space for bicycles. Finally, there are paths built alongside the rivers that make convenient diagonal shortcuts, free of traffic and with few intersections, and with excellent scenery. The suburbs are very mountainous so cycling there is another matter, but Hiroden doesn't serve those areas either.

Hiroden's tracks use an antiquated signal system, so with the exception of the Miyajima line (which is in its own right-of way and is pretty fast) I think it overall needs modernization with signal priority in many locations and realignments in others to speed it up. As a result of the slow speeds, I rode the Hiroden mostly when traveling with a group of people, or if the weather was bad, or if I had a very long way to travel.

Hiroden does seem to be planning for the future, though. By 2003, they had rebuilt Nishi Hiroshima station, and were rolling out the nice new vehicles (Green Movers) by then. They improved the connection to Yokogawa Station while I was living there in 2004. A realignment of the meandering route near Hiroshima Station is currently planned, and I have to imagine that the zig-zagging approach to Nishi Hiroshima Station through Kanonmachi, Tenmacho, and Koamicho is probably next on the list.


----------



## quashlo

*Ex-Nagoya subway trains find second life in Argentina
名古屋地下鉄車両、南米アルゼンチンへ*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO67213400R20C14A2L91000/

Aging trains being decommissioned from revenue service on the Nagoya Municipal Subway Higashiyama Line will find second lives on the subway system in the Argentinian capital of Buenos Aires thanks to efforts by Marubeni. The firm already has experience working on infrastructure projects in Argentina, and hopes this latest project will expand its business chances in the South American country.

Marubeni received an order for 30 subway cars from Subterráneos de Buenos Aires S.E. The firm placed a winning bid in 2013 for ex-Higashiyama Line trains, which it will now refurbish and deliver to Buenos Aires. The total value of the contract has not been released.

Factors including the strong quality and durability of Japanese products, together with matching subway gauges and compact car designs that can easily operate on the Subte’s curvy tunnels, all contributed to the win. Marubeni will now work on the necessary refurbishments, including replacing electrical and braking equipment and modifying the cars for Subte standards. The cars will then be delivered by boat to Argentina in late 2014, entering service on the Subte in spring 2015. Marubeni will handle management of the entire contract, with Ōsaka Rolling Stock Industries (大阪車両工業) handling the car refurbishment, Tōyō Electric (東洋電機製造) supplying the electrical equipment, and Nabtesco (ナブテスコ) providing the brakes and other air controls (空制品).

Marubeni has performed similar work to purchase retired Japanese trains and refurbish them for overseas clients as part of two other contracts, both for Argentina. The first came in 1994-96 and involved 131 cars used on the Marunouchi Line, then operated by the Teito Rapid Transit Authority (TRTA), now the Tōkyō Metro. The following contract came in 1998-2002 and involved 78 ex-Higashiyama Line cars.

As part of its three-year interim business plan in effect through March 2016, Marubeni has been increasing efforts to expand into the South American market, focusing on business in natural resources, infrastructure, and domestic demand. Ridership is increasing on subways in Argentina in conjunction with economic growth, and there is an ever-pressing need for new rolling stock. Marubeni hopes to take advantage of potential future contracts by building a stronger portfolio of rolling stock contracts.

===

Cars being delivered to Ōsaka Rolling Stock Industries (2013.07.12 – 2013.07.13):


----------



## quashlo

*Tokuyama Station upgrades to open starting this fall
山口県周南市、JR徳山駅で建設中の橋上駅舎と自由通路が今秋から供用開始へ*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2014/02/20/012/

JR West announced that it expects to complete upgrades to Tokuyama Station (Shūnan City, Yamaguchi Prefecture) this autumn. The upgrades are part of access improvements for the area around the station, Shūnan City’s central train station, and include a platform bridge, elevated station concourse, and north-south public passage.

The public passage will measure about 130 m long and 8 m wide, connecting the North Exit and South Exit station plazas with barrier-free access. The station concourse and ticketing hall will be relocated to new space above the _zairaisen_ tracks on Level 2 of the station, immediately fronting the new public passage. New elevators and escalators will also be installed to serve each of the _zairaisen_ platforms.

Render:









===

Press release:
http://www.westjr.co.jp/press/article/2014/02/page_5193.html


----------



## quashlo

*Nagaura Station upgrades complete
長浦駅新駅舎が完成　都市機能向上に期待　きょうから利用開始*
http://www.chibanippo.co.jp/news/local/180763

A new station building has been completed at JR Nagaura Station (長浦駅) in Kuranami, Sodegaura City (袖ケ浦市蔵波) on the Uchibō Line and will make its debut to passengers on 2014.02.23. The new station building includes a public passage connecting residential neighborhoods at the station’s South Exit and waterfront areas at the station’s North Exit, improving barrier-free station access.

The city began a ¥2.5595 billion program of renovation works and barrier-free upgrades at the station in July 2012, with the city funding ¥2.5 billion of the total cost. The original station building featured many elevation changes, but the new public passage comes equipped with escalators and elevators. Minor additional work at the North Exit will be completed by March 2013, together with demolition of the old station building.

The opening of the new station building also means the closure of the station’s _Midori no Madoguchi_ (みどりの窓口) staffed ticketing office, and the city has filed a petition with JR East’s Chiba office to retain the office.










===

View of the construction (2013.10.09):






Early morning on the day of completion:


----------



## quashlo

*Tōbu announces new logo, upgrades for Noda Line
東武鉄道アーバンパークラインのロゴマーク制定　青と緑で虹表現*
http://www.saitama-np.co.jp/news/2014/02/20/09.html

A new logo has been selected for the Tōbu Noda Line, which has been given a new name (“Tōbu Urban Park Line”). The logo is a two-tone rainbow of the Tōbu Group’s corporate color, “future blue” (フューチャーブルー), and bright green, drawing from the many parks located along the line.

The railway also announced an ongoing series of improvements for the 62.7 km, 35-station line that connects Ōmiya in Saitama with Funabashi in Chiba. In particular, Tōbu will manufacture an additional 6 sets (36 cars) of its new 60000 series for the Noda Line this fiscal year, following the introduction of the first set in June of last year. The modern trainsets feature lighter-weight aluminum alloy bodies and LED lighting to reduce electricity consumption by about 40% compared to the 8000 series they will be replacing, and come with other amenities including LCD screens for passenger information and Tōbu’s first free Wi-Fi service.

The railway will also continue work on grade-separating (elevating) the Noda Line between Shimizu Kōen (清水公園) and Umesato (梅郷), an urban planning project being led by Chiba Prefecture. This year, they will construct temporary tracks between Shimizu Kōen and Atago (愛宕) and at Noda-shi (野田市) Station in preparation for project completion in FY2017.

In concert with the national and local governments, Tōbu will also install platform doors at Funabashi Station (spring 2014) and Kashiwa Station (spring 2015). LED lighting will also be introduced to platforms at both stations, and the concourse at Funabashi Station will undergo a simultaneous renovation. 

The railway will also continue work on creating platform bridges at stations to improve access, with assistance from local governments. Works at Unga (運河) Station were completed in late December 2013, while the works at Iwatsuki (岩槻) Station are scheduled for completion sometime in FY2014. Local governments are coordinating their efforts with these projects by constructing station plazas and improving station access through the construction of barrier-free routes at station facilities.

Tōbu will also improve late-night service starting in mid-May of this year by extending the 00:26 departure from Kashiwa, bound for Noda-shi, to Nanakōdai (七光台).

Lastly, the railway will complete work on a 500-lot residential development, called Soraie Shimizu Kōen Urban Park Town (ソライエ清水公園 アーバンパークタウン), at Shimizu Kōen Station, and will open a sales office in June.

===

Press release:
http://www.tobu.co.jp/file/pdf/5d97100e3f8ab95987699c722217d604/140213-2.pdf?date=20140213105718

New logo:


----------



## quashlo

Regarding the new platform doors at Funabashi Station, Tōbu also published a press release with a few more details:
http://www.tobu.co.jp/file/pdf/c062ea3e9226bdaecfaabaa6c744354a/140220.pdf?date=20140219181019

The doors have already been installed on Track 1 (2014.02.01) and Track 2 (2014.02.03), and will begin operating with the start of service on 2014.03.22. 

Already installed doors on Track 1 (2014.02.02):


----------



## quashlo

Speaking of platform doors, here are the newly-erected units at Gakugei Daigaku Station on the Tōyoko Line. You can see how the units one carlength from the platform ends have been shifted away from the platform edge to provide standing space on the platform for conductors on 8-car formations.


----------



## dale88

Great videos you have here.

I recently came across some video on Youtube about a new through service on the Joban Line, with E531 5 cars sets running between Tsuchiura and Kawagoe via the Musashino line and Omiya.

It was kind special to see such a short trainset run this new service.

Do you have any news about this? And was this service created in order to allow better connection between the joban line and the northern part of tokyo?


----------



## quashlo

I assume you are talking about this?






This is a special service (臨時), basically a charter but put on by the railway (JR East) as part of a campaign to bring visitors to Saitama and Kawagoe. In addition to Tsuchiura, they also operated trips out of Shin-Narashino on the Keiyō Line. It’s not part of the regular schedule, but just one of the many seasonal services that the railways typically do to cater to leisure travelers. Apparently, this was the first time an E531 series trainset was operated on the Kawagoe Line.


----------



## dale88

Thanks for the clarification, I don't know the Tokyo train network well, but I remembered E531 rarely operate outside of the Joban line.


----------



## quashlo

Yes, trains running through Toride require dual voltage AC/DC stock as the Jōban Line switches from 1500 V DC (standard in most of Tōkyō area) to 20,000 V AC. The E531 series is specifically designed for the mid- and long-distance runs on the Jōban Line... JR East's other commuter EMUs like E231 and E233 cannot operate these services, and are only restricted to the sections west of Toride. So basically, it's not only rare to see E531 operating outside of the Jōban Line, it's also basically impossible to see other commuter EMUs east of Toride.


----------



## quashlo

*Penta-Ocean, Taisei win Singapore MRT Thomson Line station contracts*
http://www.todayonline.com/singapore/lta-awards-3-contracts-worth-s109b-work-thomson-line



> SINGAPORE — The Land Transport Authority (LTA) said yesterday that it had awarded three contracts worth a total of S$1.09 billion for the construction of three stations on the Thomson Line.
> 
> Construction work for these stations is expected to start by March. Sin Ming station is scheduled to be completed in 2020, while Havelock and Marina Bay stations are scheduled to be completed in 2021.
> 
> Penta-Ocean Construction Co won the S$454 million contract to design and construct Sin Ming station and its associated tunnels.
> 
> The Japanese contractor is currently involved in the construction of the Downtown Line 3’s Bendemeer station and Woodlands North station on the Thomson Line.
> 
> The Singapore branch of Gammon Construction was awarded a S$210 million contract for the construction of Havelock station.
> 
> Previously involved in the construction of the Downtown Line 1’s Chinatown station, the Hong Kong company is currently engaged in the construction of the Thomson Line’s Mayflower station.
> 
> The third contract, worth S$425 million, was awarded to Taisei Corporation and is for the construction of Marina Bay station as well as its associated tunnels.
> 
> The LTA said Marina Bay station would become an interchange station connecting three rail lines, linking the current North-South and Circle Lines with the future Thomson Line.
> 
> Comprising 22 stations, the 30km-long and fully underground Thomson Line will be completed in phases from 2019 to 2021.
> 
> It will improve connectivity between neighbourhoods in the north, the Central Business District and Marina Bay areas, said the LTA.


Marina Bay Station:


----------



## quashlo

*Urban planning underway for new JR Dazaifu Station
ＪＲ太宰府駅新設:まちづくり委、高層案など３案を議論*
http://mainichi.jp/area/fukuoka/news/20140224ddlk40010203000c.html

The Dazaifu City Sano-Higashi District Urban Planning Working Group (太宰府市佐野東地区まちづくり検討委員会), responsible for devising an urban plan for the area around the future JR Dazaifu Station on the Kagoshima Main Line in Fukuoka Prefecture, held its fourth meeting, discussing three potential development options provided by the city: a high-rise plan, a mid-rise plan, and a rural plan.

The high-rise plan would focus on ground-floor commercial and retail space with residential uses above, including high-rise buildings on the east side of the site, housing about 3,000 people total. The mid-rise plan would house 2,600 people, and the rural plan 2,400 people. In terms of new road infrastructure, an alignment would be constructed parallel to the expressway and leading towards the ruins of the Mizuki (水城跡) defense perimeter, securing an east-west transport axis.

The working group submitted recommendations to create a transport vision for the site that incorporates future tourism demand, coordinate with development in adjacent areas of Chikushino City (筑紫野市), and devise a fourth development option that relocates the high-rises away from the front of the station. Working group representatives from JR Kyūshū stressed the need to secure an adequate population increase for the area around the station, while local neighborhood representatives requested that access be secured from both the east and west sides of the station, with adequate accommodations for the west side, including parking facilities. The committee will finalize a conceptual plan this year.

The new station is planned for the Dazaifu sidings (太宰府信号場) between Mizuki and Tofurō-Minami (都府楼南) Stations.

===

The passing sidings at Dazaifu:


----------



## quashlo

*Takaoka City publishes study on Man’yō Line extensions
万葉線延伸「実現へ検討」　高岡市交通戦略協 ９路線案で試算*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/toyama/20140220/CK2014022002000037.html

On 2014.02.19, the Takaoka City Comprehensive Transport Strategy Council (高岡市総合交通戦略策定協議会) compiled its five-year transport strategy for the city to be in effect from FY2014 through FY2019. The strategy recommends ongoing study of the proposed extension of the Man’yō Line tramway and provides conceptual cost estimates for nine extension route options.

The cost estimates include three route alignments towards Takaoka Commercial High School (高岡商業高校) and six route options to the future Shin-Takaoka Station (新高岡駅) on the Hokuriku Shinkansen, and do not include the cost of road widening or infrastructure improvements to allow for through-running onto JR tracks.

An 2.2 km extension from the Kataharamachi (片原町) intersection to Takaoka Commercial High School would cost ¥7.6 billion, serving 318,000 passengers a year and generating ¥8 million in profits annually. Meanwhile, the route options to Shin-Takaoka Station include alternatives to share JR tracks from Takaoka Station onto the JR Jōhana Line (城端線). A 3.5 km extension via National Route 156 (国道１５６号) would cost ¥10.7 billion, serving 379,000 passengers a year and generating ¥10 million in profits annually. The remaining seven route options would operate in the red.

The council’s chairman commented that the economic benefits of an extension would be largest if routes to both Shin-Takaoka Station and Takaoka Commercial High School were secured. An extension to Shin-Takaoka Station only would be the next most desirable option, followed by an extension to the high school only. Citizen support is critical to getting the extension built, and the city has invited academic experts and representatives from national and prefectural governments and transit operators to participate in the council, hoping to generate public support for the project.

The five-year transport strategy included a total of 41 projects, including introduction of an IC card system for local public transit and improvements to the bus operating environment between JR Takaoka Station and the future Shin-Takaoka Station.










===

Ride on the Jōhana Line from Jōhana to Takoka (2013.08.15). This will be the main connection to the new Shin-Takaoka Station on the Hokuriku Shinkansen.





=


----------



## quashlo

There was a repeat of an incident a while ago with a door failure on the Musashino Line. Similar to the last incident, they cordoned off the door with burlap and stationed staff there for three stations. 
http://www.asahi.com/articles/ASG2T142FG2SUUPI003.html

The door failure happened at 22:03 on 2014.02.24 to a train stopped at Funabashi Hōten Station (船橋法典駅), bound for Fuchū Honmachi. Given that the incident occurred during the late evening commute, JR East decided to keep the train in service. The train was delayed 17 minutes at Funabashi Hōten, but eventually departed with station staff guarding the open door. Three stations down the line at Shin-Yabashira (新八柱駅), passengers were directed to other cars on the train. A total of 4,000 passengers were affected by the service disruption.

A bit curious why they didn’t just move the passengers at Funabashi Hōten... Theoretically, crowding may have been an issue (probably a lot of people transferring at Nishi-Funabashi).

I’m still hoping they will get new rolling stock for the Musashino Line to replace the old 205 series, but it seems that JR East may hold out a bit longer, as they are now replacing the rollsigns on these trains with LED units, perhaps second-hand from the decommissioned Saikyō Line trains.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Would be nice to see replacements there. I remember riding the 205 series when I took the line myself. Whilst they appear outwardly to age well, failures of doors like this do show that replacement is necessary. I like the Musashino line myself. It connects a lot of nice neighbourhoods (and some useful shopping areas to the north east of Tokyo).

That being said, when a door failure occurs in Stockholm (and they do frequently). They either wedge the doors closed, or have to take the whole train out of service. At least Japan is a bit more pragmatic.


----------



## 00Zy99

Question: Which is steeper? The Ueno-Tokyo Line, or Usui Pass? 

I seem to remember that there was a design to build the 187-series which would have been able to cross Usui without pushers. Would the same be true for the newest stock? And if so, might they re-open Usui as suburbia pushes outwards?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

00Zy99 said:


> Question: Which is steeper? The Ueno-Tokyo Line, or Usui Pass?
> 
> I seem to remember that there was a design to build the 187-series which would have been able to cross Usui without pushers. Would the same be true for the newest stock? And if so, might they re-open Usui as suburbia pushes outwards?


The Usui Pass had a grade of 66.7 permils, while the Tokyo Ueno Line is 33 permils. Later rolling stock (E231 onwards) can handle the latter grade, given the right combination of motor and trailer units. As for the Usui Pass, that is history. JR-E wants everyone to take the shinkansen. Besides Nagano Pref. and Gunma Pref. for that matter are not gaining population that warrants expensive re-opening for commuter services, that would surely lose money.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Speaking of which, nice photo essay of the Tohoku Junkan Line (Tokyo-Ueno Line) by the Asahi Shimbun Digital edition:
http://www.asahi.com/and_M/gallery/20140220_train_tohokujukan/?iref=com_rnavi

This line will open in spring of next year.

This shorter article has a nice overhead shot of the line around the Kanda Area. Note the kink in the line to avoid the JR Kanda Station platforms:
http://www.asahi.com/articles/ASG1X6HWDG1XUJHB018.html

*The print version of this article was in the evening edition of the Asahi yesterday.


----------



## quashlo

For the language-impaired, here are translated captions from the _Asahi Shimbun_ photo series posted by *k.k.jetcar*:

After dumping its passengers at Ueno terminal, a train heads to the layover tracks (留置線). Utsunomiya Line, Takasaki Line, and Jōban Line trains that currently terminate at Ueno will be able to reach Tōkyō Station directly and continue onto the Tōkaidō Line in spring 2015










Looking in the Tōkyō direction from Track 9 at Ueno Station. 










Takasaki Line and Jōban Line trains (left and right, respectively).










Tracks 7 through 9 at Ueno. A total of five of the elevated tracks at Ueno will be connected with the new Tōhoku Through Line (“Ueno–Tōkyō Line”).










As part of construction, several departures from Ueno (7 trains on weekdays and 2 trains on weekends and holidays) were relocated to other platforms starting on 2014.02.02.










A Jōban Line _Hitachi_ limited express stopped at Ueno. These trains will also be able to directly serve Tōkyō Station once the new line opens.










Platforms 7 and 8 at Ueno. The new line will have no intermediate stations—the next stop for trains departing Ueno southbound will be Tōkyō.


----------



## quashlo

Looking south from the Keihin–Tōhoku Line platforms at Ueno. The fresh white sleepers indicate the new tracks that will lead to Tōkyō Station.










Bystanders can get a clear view of the work from Track 1 at Okachimachi Station. The workers will occasionally halt work temporarily to allow trains to safely pass.










This E531 series set is passing on track that connects Ueno to the layover tracks located near Akihabara Station. The two adjacent tracks will become the new double-track Tōhoku Through Line.










The view from Okachimachi Station in October 2012.










Now, there are three tracks, plus one turnout:










View from the south end of Okachimachi, April 2012. Work was proceeding on the center track.










Now, all tracks have been completed, and a soundwall has been erected. The leftmost track is already in use for trains heading to and from the layover tracks at Akihabara.


----------



## quashlo

New turnouts have been constructed to allow trains stored in the layover tracks to easily access the new line to reach Ueno.










Workers plug away on the new line, adjacent to the layover tracks. The tracks in the foreground are for the Keihin–Tōhoku Line and Yamanote Line.










The view from the northern end of Akihabara Station’s Track 4, where freshly laid track for the new line is visible. Work is now proceeding on stringing the catenary.










The view from the platform bridge at Akihabara Station. The center two tracks are the new line, which ramps up to a newly-erected viaduct that will take the new line directly above the Tōhoku Shinkansen elevated tracks near Kanda.










The approaches are 35 permil grades. Older rolling stock are unable to cope with these grades when carrying crush loads, and JR East is currently phasing in new trains on lines that will be using the new tracks.










The view from Izumi Bridge (和泉橋) over Shōwa-dōri (昭和通り). The new tracks will rise in elevation as they proceed south (left in this picture) towards Tōkyō Station.










The 350 m approach begins near Yasukuni-dōri.


----------



## quashlo

Where the new line crosses Yasukuni-dōri (靖国通り). Unlike the Yamanote Line and Keihin–Tōhoku Line bridges to the left and the Tōhoku Shinkansen bridge to the right, the new line crosses on a prestressed concrete structure.










Near the midpoint between Yasukuni-dōri and the North Exit of Kanda Station. The new line occupies space originally used for service tracks for the Tōhoku Main Line.










View from the Kanda Station North Exit intersection (神田駅北口交差点) of the stacked viaduct. The new line continues for 600 m above the Tōhoku Shinkansen tracks.










View from the East Exit of Kanda Station. Track laying is complete, but the catenary still remains to be strung.










New soundwalls were constructed for the section of stacked viaduct. Work is also proceeding on upgrades to Kanda Station.










View from the north end of Track 3 at Kanda Station. The prestressed concrete girders were lifted into place by a special crane, which completed its work in April 2013.


----------



## quashlo

The view from Kanda Station, June 2013.










Current view, where the soundwalls are now visible.










After the section of stacked viaduct, the new line begins its approach back down as it heads toward Tōkyō Station.










There were already plans to bring the _zairaisen_ on a new alignment above the Shinkansen tracks when the Shinkansen was under construction. The Shinkansen tracks only opened in 1991, and were designed to allow for a second level to be added on top for _zairaisen_.










The new line passes underneath the Shuto Expressway Central Tōkyō Loop Route (首都高速都心環状線) at the midpoint between Kanda and Tōkyō Stations.










It’s another 900 m from the Shuto Expressway to Tōkyō Station. This space originally housed layover tracks for the Tōkaidō Line, but that space has been repurposed for the new line.










The opening of the new line is expected to substantially relieve overcrowding on the Yamanote Line and Keihin–Tōhoku Line.










The view from the north end of Tōkyō Station’s Track 8. All four of the Tōkaidō Line’s tracks at Tōkyō Station will connect into the new line, allowing for through-service with the three lines currently terminating at Ueno. The number of Tōkaidō Line trains terminating at Tōkyō is expected to substantially drop once the new line opens.


----------



## quashlo

Passengers disembark a _Hitachi_ limited express terminating at Ueno on their way to transfers with other lines.


----------



## quashlo

The two photos I found most interesting were the cross-sectional view down Yasukuni-dōri (that's a ridiculously steep grade!) and the soundwall with windows at Kanda... Opposition from the local residents and business owners in the Kanda area on the basis of quality of life impacts (shadow, vibration, and noise, both during and construction and operation of the line) was part of the reason the Tōhoku Through Line was delayed by one year. I wonder if this soundwall was a bone thrown to the opposition, as I'm not sure if adding a second _zairaisen_ level would drastically change the noise generated by Shinkansen trains, although perhaps there may be some reflection effects since the noise would no longer be able to dissipate upwards.


----------



## Northridge

Blackraven said:


> Nice
> 
> However, one quick comment:
> Train stations in Airports need PLATFORM DOORS AND GATES.
> 
> As an example:
> The monorail that serves Haneda has one


I am of the impression that PSDs at monorail stations are in place since it is a higher fall down to the ground. 
I would guess that monorails without PSDs are less prone to interruption due to people falling/jumping down on the tracks.

I wouldn't use a monorail as a suicide apparatus


----------



## quashlo

Blackraven said:


> However, one quick comment:
> Train stations in Airports need PLATFORM DOORS AND GATES.


Why? There isn't anything particularly special about airport stations (compared to other stations) that would warrant fast-tracking installations... There are far busier and more crowded (i.e., more dangerous) stations that should be looked at first.


----------



## quashlo

dimlys1994 said:


> I'm reading the news and I was thinking that if Kita-Ayase station platforms will be extended, so Ayase station platforms also must be extended, or it's unnecesary?


Not sure I completely follow the logic here... Here is the layout at Ayase Station:









http://jobu-r.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2012-08-08

I assume you're asking about the 3-car platform at Ayase (Platform 0) that serves the Kita-Ayase branch (upper right corner)... I don't think they've specifically mentioned what will happen to it. I don't think they necessarily need to do anything with it, and they could probably just fence it off and leave it as is, although perhaps they may demolish it and try to put an additional pocket track there to turn back trains.


----------



## dimlys1994

quashlo said:


> Not sure I completely follow the logic here... Here is the layout at Ayase Station:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://jobu-r.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2012-08-08
> 
> I assume you're asking about the 3-car platform at Ayase (Platform 0) that serves the Kita-Ayase branch (upper right corner)... I don't think they've specifically mentioned what will happen to it. I don't think they necessarily need to do anything with it, and they could probably just fence it off and leave it as is, although perhaps they may demolish it and try to put an additional pocket track there to turn back trains.


*quashlo*, thanks. Now I know that Ayase is actually an interchange station. Yes, I'm asking about 3-car platform.


----------



## Svartmetall

So, just some more pictures for everyone!


Akihabara Station area.



Yamanote line at Akihabara



Ikebukuro Station







Fukutoshin line with Minato Mirai line rolling stock (Y500 I believe)! You get a LOT of different rolling stock now that the link to the Tokyu Yokohama Line has been completed. 



Chiyoda Line at Meiji-Jingumae station.



Entrance to the Tobu Skytree Line at Asakusa



Tokyo Skytree Station



Entrance to the Tokyo Skytree Station. Looks really nice now (the whole area does)



Very tiny minibuses at Tokyo Skytree



One of the many entrances to Akihabara Station



Tokyo Station (Marunouchi Side)





The underground passages around Tokyo Station













The food for sale in Tokyo station is stunning. Really miss the array of food available in the stations.



Tokyo Station Yaesu side



More to come later.


----------



## saiho

Are there any expansion plans for the Tokyo Metro/Toei Subway for the 2020 Olympics?


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

Svartmetall said:


> Entrance to the Tokyo Skytree Station. Looks really nice now (the whole area does)


What's a 'Cheese Garden?' :laugh:


----------



## 00Zy99

A place where you can frolic through the cheddar-grass.


----------



## quashlo

Video reports on the removal of the Keihin–Tōhoku Line E233 series cars damaged in the incident about one week ago:

FNN:






ANN:


----------



## Svartmetall

A few more images from around Tokyo.

Roppongi Station





Yurikamome in Shiodome.





Tokyo Teleport Station on Odaiba







JR Saikyo line stock (E233 I believe) on the Rinkai line


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT gives urban planning approvals to Keiō Line grade-separation
京王線笹塚～仙川間の高架化事業が認可*
http://response.jp/article/2014/03/01/218255.html

On 2014.02.28, the Tōkyō Metropolitan Government’s Bureau of Construction (東京都建設局) announced that the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (国土交通省) has granted urban planning approvals for the continuous grade-separation of the Keiō Line between Sasazuka (笹塚) and Sengawa (仙川).

The project involves elevating about 7.2 km of the Keiō Line from Sasazuka 1-chōme in Shibuya Ward (渋谷区笹塚1丁目) to Kyūden 3-chōme in Setagaya Ward (世田谷区給田3丁目), eliminating 25 crossings, including one with the intersection with Inokashira-dōri (井ノ頭通り). About 5.6 km of frontage roads will also be constructed along the new elevated viaduct.

The project will cost ¥170.1 billion in total and last from FY2013 through to FY2022.


----------



## quashlo

Looks like this (very ambitious) project will soon be moving forward. Once this project is complete, there will only be a few crossings left on the line between Shinjuku and Chōfu.

Cab view on a semi-limited express (準特急) from Shinjuku to Takao-san-guchi. The east end of Sasazuka begins at around 6:00… Sengawa is at 15:45.






This is one of the busiest double-track corridors in the in the Tōkyō area, and these crossings are de facto closed for most of the rush hour… Keiō is especially notorious for major bunching (ダンゴ運転) at Meidai-mae, a two-track station where all services stop. One of the key improvements under this project will be quad-tracking Meidaimae so that it’s a proper station to permit passes and cross-platform transfers.

Rush hour bunching at Meidai-mae:











In a related article, some local residents are attempting to get an injunction from the Tōkyō District Court to halt the project. Their opposition basically has to do with concerns about noise from an elevated alignment, which they say may even get worse compared to the current ground-level alignment, and they want to have the line undergrounded instead. They also claim that there are engineering problems with using existing elevated structure that are 40 years old, and that they may fail in the event of an earthquake (I assume they are talking about the already-elevated segments at Sasazuka and at Hachiman-yama).
http://www.asahi.com/articles/ASG2X5SB5G2XUTIL033.html

Of course, the biggest reason for going with the elevated alignment is cost… The TMG estimated that an underground alignment would cost ¥80 billion—not chump change, and basically enough to fund another good-sized grade-sep project elsewhere. However, the residents claim that they can value engineer an undergrounding of the line down to ¥155.3 billion.


----------



## quashlo

*Original copy of Tōkyō subway plan proposed in 1925 discovered
幻の大正地下鉄計画　現路線の原型　公文書初めて発見*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/national/news/CK2014030302000234.html

An official document from 1925 describing plans to construct a subway in the Japanese capital, part of an application filed by the Tōkyō City Bureau of Electricity (東京市電気局)—now the Tōkyō Metropolitan Bureau of Transportation (東京都交通局)—with what was then the Ministry of Railways (鉄道省) has been discovered. While financial troubles prevented the plan from being fully realized, the document includes alignments that eventually become the framework of subway lines built in the post-war era, including the Marunouchi Line, Hibiya Line, and Tōzai Line. While the chronicle published by the Bureau of Transportation every 15 years includes references to the plan, there are no surviving physical records in the archives of the metropolitan or national government.

The document is called the _Municipal High-Speed Railway Plan Summary Document_ (市営高速度鉄道計画概要説明書). The term “high-speed railway” was used to refer to subways, and the document is believed to have been an appendix to the application filed by the city with the Ministry of Railways. The document was in the possession of an archivist and book collected in Saitama Prefecture.

The plan called for construction of six subway lines to deal with ridership growth in the aftermath of the 1923 Great Kantō Earthquake:

(1) Tsukiji (築地) – Ningyōchō (人形町) – Asakusabashi (浅草橋) – Omurai (小村井) (Sumida Ward)
(2) Hiratsuka (平塚) (Shinagawa Ward) – Shinbashi (新橋) – Ueno (上野) – Kita-Senju (北千住)
(3) Ebisu (恵比寿) – Tōkyō Station (東京駅) – Sugamo (巣鴨) – Shimo-Itabashi (下板橋)
(4) Shibuya (渋谷) – Akasaka Mitsuke (赤坂見附) – Hibiya (日比谷) – Tsukishima (月島)
(5) Tsunohazu (角筈) (Shinjuku Ward) – Tōkyō Station – Susaki (洲崎) – Sunamachi (砂町)
(6) Ikebukuro (池袋) – Iidabashi (飯田橋) – Ningyōchō – Ōshimachō (大島町)

After the application was filed, the plan was modified to a four routes, including a route between Meguro (目黒) and Minami-Senju (南千住), eventually receiving approvals in May 1925. Tōkyō City had planned to cover ¥200 million cost of construction with bonds issues by the Bureau of Electricity, and requested approval from the Ministry of Railways to begin issuing bonds. The ministry rejected the financing plan due to budget concerns, and a portion of the concessions to build and operate the lines were eventually transferred to the Tōkyō Rapid Railway (東京高速鉄道), a private-sector company.


----------



## quashlo

An interesting Nikkei article about Japan’s longest network of underground passages, located in the area surrounding Tōkyō Station:
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASFK2500H_V20C14A2000000/

Basically, you can walk a good 4 km without having to surface, starting in Ōtemachi, one of Tōkyō’s premier office districts, and continuing south all the way to Higashi Ginza. 

The Marunouchi side of Tōkyō Station, in particular, has changed quite dramatically over the past three years as several new office towers have been completed, including Ōtemachi Tower (大手町タワー), the JP Tower (ＪＰタワー), and the Marunouchi Eiraku Building (丸の内永楽ビルディング), which gave birth to new retail facilities stretching underground in ŌTEMORI, KITTE, and iiyo!!. These redevelopments have secured an alternative, 100% accessible route to get from Ōtemachi to the Yūrakuchō area completely underground.

Starting off in Ōtemachi:










A map of the main underground routes (green) and step-free underground routes (yellow):










The entrance to ŌTEMORI, the underground mall beneath Ōtemachi Tower:










Top left: Exiting via Exit C8 and walking towards Ōtemachi First Square (大手町ファーストスクエア).
Top right: Exiting at Ōtemachi First Square in a half-sunken plaza. Straight ahead is the entrance to Ōtemachi Tower.
Bottom left: Proceeding towards the escalators inside the Ōtemachi Tower complex.
Bottom right: After taking the escalator down, ŌTEMORI is to our backside.










Top left: ŌTEMORI
Top right: Leaving ŌTEMORI and taking another escalator, we run into a construction wall. Tōkyō Station would be to the lift, but we’ll proceed to the right towards the Marunouchi Eiraku Building
Bottom left: At the Eiraku Building, we again reach a half-sunken open space, this time open-air.
Bottom right: Proceeding past the Mitsubishi UFJ Trust and Banking Corporation Headquarters (三菱ＵＦＪ信託銀行本店ビル), we can see Tōkyō Station.










Previously, there were only stairs at Exit D8, leading to the Tōkyō Kōtsū Kaikan (東京交通会館) at Yūrakuchō Station.


----------



## quashlo

Passing through Marunouchi:










Yūrakuchō:










One of the “missing links” in the continuously-expanding underground space is the segment at Gofukubashi (呉服橋) intersection Nihonbashi, just northeast of Tōkyō Station. The underground space has already been built, but it just needs to be properly finished and opened to the public, which would then make it possible to get from Ōtemachi all the way to Kayabachō. They also need to lower the height of the Shuto Expressway tunnels to secure enough vertical clearance inside the underground space. There are also proposals to expand the underground network up to Mitsukoshi-mae Station as a package with the undergrounding of the Shuto Expressway.










Nihonbashi Station to Kayabachō Station is connected underground:


----------



## Svartmetall

Excellent updates! 

Firstly, the Keio line news is great. The line runs at such high frequency that separation really will enhance things for both the riders of the train, pedestrians and cars. Good news all round. 

Secondly, those underground passages - I snapped just a few of them above. They really are highly extensive. One could explore all day and still not cover them all!


----------



## 00Zy99

Svartmetall said:


> Excellent updates!
> 
> Firstly, the Keio line news is great. The line runs at such high frequency that separation really will enhance things for both the riders of the train, pedestrians and cars. Good news all round.
> 
> Secondly, those underground passages - I snapped just a few of them above. They really are highly extensive. One could explore all day and still not cover them all!


I recognized some of your pictures of Ikebukuro that way. I also remembered how I got almost lost late one night in those passages on my way back to my hotel. :nuts:


----------



## Svartmetall

00Zy99 said:


> I recognized some of your pictures of Ikebukuro that way. I also remembered how I got almost lost late one night in those passages on my way back to my hotel. :nuts:


The first time I went to Japan, I ended up going round in circles a few times in various stations around Tokyo. I thought that having travelled by train extensively in big cities around the world I would be prepared for the complexity of Japanese stations. How wrong I was. Once you get used to their signage, though, it becomes easy. This last time I didn't get lost thankfully! 

Glad some of my pictures brought back memories, though. Still more to come (along with Quashlo's fantastic updates of course, haha).


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Utsunomiya Line, Takasaki Line, and Jōban Line trains that currently terminate at Ueno will be able to reach Tōkyō Station directly and continue onto the Tōkaidō Line in spring 2015


Reading the Asahi News article last week about the Jukan Line (Tokyo-Ueno Line), some interesting factoids:
-Ibaraki Pref. is lobbying for more Joban Line trains to go directly to Tokyo. Ibaraki Pref. ranks the lowest (47th) in terms of brand image of all prefectures in Japan, and they think better links will push them up in the rankings.
-However, commuters from Saitama who use the Takasaki and Utsunomiya (Tohoku Honsen) lines are huge in number, and the economic edge goes to that side.
-_*during the morning rush, up to 40 trains/hour off the Takasaki/Utsunomiya/Joban Lines arrive at Ueno, but the Jukan Line has capacity for only 26 of them (2 min 20 sec headway).*_ How JR East allocates the slots is a big question. Apparently the schedule for this line will be revealed this December.


----------



## quashlo

Yeah, they recently came out with a new marketing slogan: 

なめんなよ♡いばらき県
"Don't mess with Ibaraki"






It'll probably take more than one marketing campaign or more one-seat rides to Tōkyō Station to alter the stereotype of "Ibaragi" as ******* country, but I'm hoping they can at least bring the _Hitachi_ services into Tōkyō Station. I think that alone would do a pretty good job of better associating Mito and northern Ibaraki with the rest of Tōkyō, and connecting Ibaraki with the rest of the country.

As for the commuter services, it seems like a crapshoot trying to guess what the split will be, especially without any publicly available data regarding passenger ratios between the three lines at Ueno. Then there's the rolling stock issues, plus the Shōnan‒Shinjuku Line vs. Chiyoda Line debate.

I wouldn't be surprised if they just end up splitting it pretty evenly between the three lines... At least that way everybody ends up somewhat satisfied.

8 tph Utsunomiya
8 tph Takasaki
10 tph Jōban (8 commuter + 2 _Hitachi_)


----------



## quashlo

Yeah... Given the budget allocation (a mere ¥146 million), it doesn't look like they plan on doing much at all on the infrastructure side, so it looks like it will mostly be schedule adjustments and taking advantage of the additional tracks at Nippa and Kami-Nagaya.


----------



## quashlo

A mildly entertaining news report on Yokohama Station, Japan’s version of the Sagrada Família. Basically, regular users always say there is always some construction or another going on at the station. :lol:


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
I wish they had kept the East Exit headhouse torn down back in the 70's, though the current Lumine "fashion" building definitely generates more revenue for JR-E. As a user of Yokohama Station, it could use better passenger service facilities, namely more _midori no madoguchi_ reservation counters, the current office is tiny given the status of the station as the fourth busiest in Japan.


----------



## quashlo

Speaking of construction, some video updates on various projects...

New platform bridge and elevated concourse under construction at JR Hiroshima Station (2014.02).






Double-tracking of the JR Yosan Line in Shikoku. This is part of the grade-separation (elevation) of the JR tracks near Matsuyama Station, which will require the relocation of the adjacent yard (操車場) to a new location, together with the double-tracking of the line between the station and the new yard.






Hanshin Kōshien Station (2014.03.07). This is the main station for the home stadium of the Hanshin Tigers baseball franchise, and Hanshin is completely redesigning the track and platform layout to increase queuing space and improve passenger flow. The platform under construction right now is a temporary platform for passengers alighting trains.


----------



## quashlo

Two continuous grade-separation projects on the Hanshin Main Line (2014.02.13), Uozaki (魚崎) to Ashiya (芦屋) and Kōshien (甲子園) to Mukogawa (武庫川). 






Grade separation of the JR Hanwa Line near Higashi-Kishiwada (東岸和田) Station (2014.02.11), where new bridge girders have been erected and set into place.






Renovation of Hankyū Umeda terminal (2014.02.13):


----------



## sacto7654

I think right now one of the next possible _big time_ renovation projects is the total rebuilding of the Hankyū Jūsō Station, where the Hankyū Kobe, Takarazuka and Kyoto Lines split off. It may end up being the biggest station renovation project in Japan, probably as big as the planned renovation of the Meitetsu Nagoya Station.


----------



## dimlys1994

I don't know, was this article published here earlier, but I think it's interesting. Or it's just rumors:



> http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2012/01/05/news/new-yamanote-line-station-eyed/#.Uxwjqj9_uvU
> 
> *New Yamanote Line station eyed*
> JAN 5, 2012
> 
> East Japan Railway Co. may build the first new station on the Yamanote Line since 1971, sources said Wednesday, adding the site would be between Shinagawa and Tamachi stations.
> 
> JR East is looking to start building the 30th station on the Tokyo commuter loop line in fiscal 2014 as part of its redevelopment of 50 to 75 percent of a 20-hectare rail yard located between the two stations in Minato Ward, the sources said.
> 
> A committee set up by JR East and other parties is currently examining the project, and it would take 10 years to complete the new station and surrounding facilities, a JR East official said.
> 
> The 2.2-km section between Shinagawa and Tamachi stations, which trains cover in about three minutes, is the longest stretch on the Yamanote Line in both distance and time.
> 
> Construction of the new station would start after work to extend the Joban, Tohoku and Takasaki lines to Tokyo Station from Ueno Station, connecting them directly with the Tokaido Line, is completed in fiscal 2013, the official added.
> 
> The redevelopment area under study is close to Haneda airport and Shinagawa Station, which is expected to be selected as Tokyo’s terminal for the magnetically levitated train line slated to start operating between the capital and Nagoya in 2027. In December, the area was designated as a special zone to attract foreign businesses and research and development facilities.
> 
> The last Yamanote Line station to open was Nishi-Nippori in Arakawa Ward in 1971.


----------



## quashlo

Speaking of Jūsō, ironically enough, there was a large fire near the West Exit of the station on Friday morning (2014.03.07)...

Local news special. You can see how close the fire is to the ROW (!). Total of 11 buildings and 36 shops completely burned to the ground. Kōbe Line services were severely affected, but the Takarazuka Line and Kyōto Line continued to operate on schedule.






This very well may be the best (and only) chance to do upgrades to the station, although even then, the chances are next to zero. Basically, the fire only affected a few parcels in the shopping arcade stretching around the station…. The rest of the buildings are fine. 

I don’t believe Hankyū owns any of the shopping arcade, so even if they did want to do upgrades here, I can't imagine it would be a dramatic change… It seems that the most they could do is try and negotiate with the owners of the damaged properties and surrounding buildings to do a land swap, perhaps giving them space in a new tenant building (駅ビル) at the West Exit in exchange for being able to use that sliver of land as part of the station, but I imagine they would need some significant help from the local governments to orchestrate and fund such a project.

Operationally, I can’t say there’s much in need of dire fixing… The most obvious things might be eliminating the grade crossings to the north of the station, installing platform doors (plus gap fillers for the curved platforms on the Takarazuka Line and Kyōto Line), and improving internal circulation and step-free access for passengers.


----------



## orulz

dimlys1994 said:


> I don't know, was this article published here earlier, but I think it's interesting. Or it's just rumors:


I think this is pretty definitely going to happen.

When you look at the Ueno-Tokyo (Tohoku Jukan) line, you should think of it as primarily a real estate project - transportation comes second. The whole thing that makes the project pencil out is that it allows them to close most of the yards between Shinagawa and Tamachi and redevelop them.

I think it's pretty likely that JR will put the new station right at Sengakuji; first, it's right at the halfway point between Tamachi and Shinagawa; second, they have little to lose and certainly something to gain by having a transfer with the Keikyu and the Asakusa line, not to mention centering their redevelopment efforts on a spot accessible by more lines.


----------



## quashlo

More construction updates…

Next, a couple videos on the work to extend the JR Ōsaka Higashi Line to Shin-Ōsaka Station… First, the new platforms under construction at Shigino Station (2014.02.13). A temporary passage has been completed to secure passenger flow.






There was also a track switchout between Hanaten and Kyōbashi on the Gakken Toshi Line (Katamachi Line) that was completed on 2014.02.23. Not the best video, but the switchout point is at 2:25.






New transfer “gates” at Atsugi Station between the JR Sagami Line and Odakyū Odawara Line (2014.01.24):






Tsukuba Express trackwork at Moriya Station. If you remember, this involves double-tracking the yard lead.


----------



## quashlo

There was a track switchout for the continuous grade-separation (elevation) of 3.3 km of the Shin-Keisei Line in Kamagaya City, between Kamagaya Daibutsu (鎌ケ谷大仏) and Kunugiyama (くぬぎ山). This project is a Chiba Prefecture urban planning project that will eliminate 10 grade crossings and replace the stations at Hatsutomi (初富), Shin-Kamagaya (新鎌ケ谷), and Kita-Hatsutomi (北初富) with new elevated stations. This particular track switchout was completed on the early morning of 2014.02.23, and involved switching track near Kita-Hatsutomi Station, from the Kita-Hatsutomi No. 6 crossing (北初富6号踏切) to the Kunugiyama No. 3 crossing (くぬぎ山3号踏切), as well as completing a temporary headhouse at Kita-Hatsutomi to last until the completion of the permanent station building to serve the elevated tracks.

Nighttime track switchout:






Video report after the switchout. The first switchout point is at 0:45, as the line passes underneath the Hokusō Line.


----------



## quashlo

*Nagoya City considers infill station on Higashiyama Line subway
名古屋市、幻の「柳橋駅」設置検討　地下鉄・東山線*
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/s/article/2014030790014521.html

Nagoya City is considering constructing a new infill station on the city’s subway network between Nagoya and Fushimi (伏見) Stations on the Higashiyama Line, tentatively called Yanagibashi (柳橋) Station. At the regular February session of the City Council on 2014.03.16, the city’s mayor, in response to a question from a councilmember, indicated he was open to the idea of a new station at the proposed location.

The Higashiyama Line opened in 1957, and the current route 1 km section between Nagoya and Fushimi Stations travels underneath Nishiki-dōri (錦通). The proposed Yanagibashi Station was included in the original plans for the line in 1955, and stretched 120 m long east–west underneath Nishiki-dōri between Nishi-Yanagichō (西柳町) and the Nishi-Yanagi Park East (西柳公園東) intersection. The councilmember in question obtained the original plans and walked the underground tunnels at the location of the proposed station. A decision was not made on whether or not to construct the station when the line was being built, but the column spacing and track infrastructure at the location were designed and built with a future station in mind.

With the opening of the Chūō Shinkansen maglev in 2027, funding from the national government is now available for infrastructure improvements in the Yanagibashi district. While a new station would increase travel times operating and maintenance costs for the subway, the Transportation Bureau is open to the possibility of a private-sector redevelopment centered around the new station.


----------



## quashlo

*Sōtetsu to introduce new limited express services to schedule
相鉄、4月27日ダイヤ改正で「特急」導入*
http://response.jp/article/2014/03/10/218835.html

On 2014.03.10, Sagami Railway (相模鉄道) (Sōtetsu) announced new schedule changes primarily for the midday periods to take effect starting 2014.04.27. The biggest change to be instituted by the railway is the establishment of a new limited express (特急) service.

The new limited express services will operate 2 trains per hour (tph) between 10:00 and 16:00 on both the Sōtetsu Main Line (Yokohama – Ebina (海老名)) and Izumino Line (Yokohama – Shōnandai (湘南台)). The Main Line services will make intermediate stops at Futamatagawa (二俣川) and Yamato (大和), while the Izumino Line services will stop at Futamatagawa and Izumino. Travel times will be 26 minutes for Yokohama – Ebina and 24 minutes for Yokohama – Shōnandai. In contrast, the railway will modify express services, removing them from the midday period and focusing them primarily during the morning and evening rush hours.

Rapid services currently operating on the Izumino Line between Yokohama and Shōnandai will instead be modified to operate as Main Line services between Yokohama and Ebina during the midday (10:00 to 16:00). Instead of the current 3 tph on weekdays and 2 tph on weekends and holidays, the revamped rapid services will see more frequent trips, operating 4 tph on both weekdays and weekends. The stopping pattern between Yokohama and Futamatagawa will remain the same as currently (stops at Hoshikawa (星川) and Tsurugamine (鶴ヶ峰), operating all-stop between Futamatagawa and the Main Line terminus at Ebina.

Travel times between Futamataawa and Hiranumabashi (平沼橋) will also be reduced. Currently, the midday schedule calls for cross-platform transfers between rapid and local services at Hoshikawa Station, resulting in delays to trailing express services. The elimination of this timed transfer will save as much as 90 seconds for express services between Futamatagawa and Yokohama, while locals will save as much as 3 minutes between Futamatagawa and Hiranumabashi. The completion of construction work near Seya (瀬谷) Station will also eliminate temporary slow zones, saving about one minute for trains passing through Seya.

New stopping patterns:

Orange = limited express (特急)
Red = express (急行)
Blue = rapid (快速)
Black = local (各停)










Weekday stopping pattern detail by time period (current on left, future on right), with trains per hour in the numbered bubbles:

Top row = morning rush (0720 to 0820)
Center row = midday (1000 to 1700)
Bottom row = evening rush (1700 to 2200)










===

Press release:
http://www.sotetsu.co.jp/news_release/pdf/140310_01.pdf

Construction updates on the Sōtetsu network (2013.12.05):

Continuous grade-sep at Hoshikawa Station. The new elevated station at Hoshikawa is shaping up nicely.






Upgrades at Nishiya Station, part of the Sōtetsu–JR Link and Sōtetsu–Tōkyū Link:


----------



## quashlo

*Regional railways buy popular trains secondhand to lure enthusiasts*
http://ajw.asahi.com/article/economy/AJ201403100003



> TOYAMA--An orange and red bilevel train zooms past the snowcapped 3,000-meter peaks of Toyoma Prefecture’s Tateyama Mountains as a crowd of train enthusiasts snaps photos from alongside the tracks. But looking at the license plates of the parked cars, it's apparent that many have come all the way from the Kansai region.
> 
> That should please Toyama Chiho Railway, which unlike many regional railway operators plagued by falling ridership, is trying to attract urban train buffs with the once-popular passenger rail cars of city lines.
> 
> The company, based in the city of Toyama, hoped to cash in on the fame of the Double-Decker when it purchased the train from Keihan Electric Railway in Osaka.
> 
> According to a Keihan spokesperson, the train, built in 1995, was so popular that "many passengers stayed waiting on the platform until the Double-Decker would arrive." Despite its hordes of fans, the train was put out of service in March 2013.
> 
> Last August, the train was reincarnated as the Double-Decker Express, a limited express service catering to tourists.
> 
> Toshio Ishiguro, a 60-year-old resident of Tateyama, who has followed Toyama Chiho Railways for 40 years, said half-bewilderedly, "As a local, it pleases me to hear that our regional railway is making news outside the prefecture, too."
> 
> Another popular train operated by the railway is the Alps Express, which is loved for its warm, wood-grain interior. Originally a Red Arrow Limited Express for the Tokorozawa, Saitama Prefecture-based Seibu Railway, it was purchased in 1996. Two years ago, Eiji Mitooka, the renowned industrial designer whose work includes the design of the Kyushu Shinkansen bullet train, oversaw the train's renovation project.
> 
> With the Hokuriku Shinkansen scheduled to open in 2015 linking Toyama with Tokyo, Yuji Inada, Toyama Chiho Railway's senior managing director, is enthusiastic about new business opportunities.
> 
> "Urban trains are appealing because it's easier to generate buzz due to their existing fan base. We want to turn used rail cars into tourism resources to attract riders from outside the prefecture," he said.
> 
> SEEKING ESCAPE FROM LOSSES
> 
> According to the transport ministry, the operators of 69 of Japan's 91 regional railways had pretax losses in the fiscal year ending March 2013. Among them was Toyama Chiho Railway, which recorded its sixth year of losses in a row with a loss of 460 million yen ($4.48 million).
> 
> To reduce costs, the company began looking at used rail cars. The 30 or so rail cars Toyama Chiho Railway has bought from the likes of Keihan have cost more than 10 million yen apiece. That’s under a tenth of the price of a new one, which can run up to several hundreds of millions of yen.
> 
> Naturally, other regional railways are also moving to purchase used rail cars from the big private companies.
> 
> Fuji Kyuko, based in Fujiyoshida, Yamanashi Prefecture, purchased the 20000 Series "Romance Car," retired in March 2012, from Tokyo-based Odakyu Electric Railway. Takamatsu-Kotohira Electric Railroad in Takamatsu and Nagano Electric Railway in Nagano also operate used trains from big private companies.
> 
> By actively trying to lure one-time train enthusiasts from the cities, however, Toyama Chiho Railways is unique in that iｔ is turning the "hand-me-down" image on its head and putting it to its advantage.
> 
> Nobuyuki Sato, a transportation commentator and instructor at Asia University, commends the strategy.
> 
> "It's a positive purchase because it makes for news (that promotes the trains)," he said.
> 
> One major issue, however, still troubles the company. Most train enthusiasts tend to use personal vehicles to get around instead of riding the trains, as they are unable to photograph a passenger rail car if they are riding in it.
> 
> To tackle that problem, Toyama Chiho Railway held a special promotional event last autumn giving rides on the Double-Decker. The company said the response from those who attended was positive, although it’s too soon to assess the overall impact on business.
> 
> Noriko Yagasaki, a former counselor at the Japan Tourism Agency and currently a research associate professor at Tokyo Metropolitan University, pointed out, "It's important to keep stimulating interest in a variety of ways."
> 
> Toyama Chiho Railway's Double-Decker Express, using Keihan Electric Railway's former express trains, runs past the Tateyama Mountains in Kurobe, Toyama Prefecture. (Takeshi Terawaki)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toyama Chiho Railway's Alps Express uses trains that were formerly used for Seibu Railway's Red Arrow Limited Express. (Takeshi Terawaki)


Scenes on the Toyama Chitetsu:


----------



## 00Zy99

Found this image of a through train running south from Ueno back before the Shinkansen.










Also, here's a track diagram of Tokyo right after the Tokaido Shinkansen opened. 




















I have a question, though. What does the double chevron emblem stand for?

Seen here on a 183 series train, it also appears on various places in popular culture (Gundams, fictional flags, etc.) 

What does it mean, and where did it come from?


----------



## quashlo

The refurbished ex-Kyōto tram in Umekōji Park (梅小路公園) in Kyōto City began regular service again. This is N-27 (Ｎ電27号), a historic tram that began running in 1895, and has since been carrying park visitors since 1995. As part of a redesign of the park in preparation for the opening of JR West’s new railway museum, the city constructed two new squares inside the park and realigned the tram tracks to connect the two spaces. The new 230 m track is unelectrified, and local electronics manufacturer GS Yuasa (ＧＳユアサ) donated new lithium-ion batteries to power the vehicles.
http://www.asahi.com/articles/ASG3855TBG38PLZB00H.html

Video report:


----------



## quashlo

Pictures:
http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2014/03/10_18.html

No overhead, and the trolley pole is normally locked down.



















Despite the lack of overhead, the operator will still step out to reverse the pole direction at the terminals, though.










One of the terminals, serving the indoor exhibit space regarding the city’s former tram system. You can see the dual guage track, designed to handle both 3 ft 6 in for the N-27 and standard gauge for the “Broad-Gauge 1 series” (広軌1形) tram on display inside the building.










Charging up. Batteries are located underneath the passenger seats.










Broad-Gauge 1 series tram










One of the two new squares inside the park is devoted to the history of the former tram system. The two trams resting under the canopy have been converted into a souvenir shop and café.










Inside #505, which has been converted into a café:










#935 and #2001 here have been converted into visitor information centers.


----------



## quashlo

Scene at Utsunomiya Station for the public test ride on JR East’s new “ACCUM” battery-powered trains (officially the EV-E301 series) for the Karasuyama Line in Tochigi (2014.03.09). Revenue service will begin in a few days on 2014.03.15.






Tochigi TV video report from a while ago. You can see the interior in this.


----------



## quashlo

It appears that the at least some of the 205 series trains from the Yokohama Line will also be making their way to Indonesia…
http://rail.ktr.jp/2014/03/07/yokohama205-indo/

The last shipment of Saikyō Line 205 series trains has also left port for Jakarta:


----------



## quashlo

A few how-to videos from JR East regarding the new mobile app…

Real-time status of train service:






Station maps:






Registering a “home station”:






GPS data for Keihin–Tōhoku Line trains:


----------



## quashlo

Another one to file under “strange”…

There’s a new smartphone app that does a pretty decent job of recreating Shinjuku Station to serve as the setting for an action RPG game. The goal is to find the treasure hidden in the TMG Building, solving puzzles and avoiding traps along the way.
http://www.inside-games.jp/article/2014/03/11/75068.html


----------



## quashlo

*New JR Kyūshū railyard at Haiki opens
早岐駅にＪＲ新車両基地*
http://www.nishinippon.co.jp/nnp/nagasaki/article/75323

A ceremony was held on 2014.03.12 to celebrate the completion of the new Sasebo Rolling Stock Center (佐世保車両センター) at JR Haiki (早岐) Station in Haiki 1-chōme, Sasebo City. The new ¥5 billion facility will serve as JR Kyūshū’s new inspection and maintenance hub for trains in Nagasaki Prefecture, and will be commissioned on 2014.03.15.

The yard occupies about 30,000 sq m of area, and includes a 4,500 sq m inspection and maintenance building. A new fully-automated railcar washing machine will substantially save the time required to wash trains. 

A total of 67 railcars, including _Midori_ limited expresses serving Sasebo Station and _Seaside Liner_ rapid trains on the Ōmura Line will officially be on the new yard’s rolling stock roster. A total of 75 railway employees will work at the new facility, which is part of the continuous grade-separation of the Nagasaki Main Line and redevelopment of JR Nagasaki Station in conjunction with the FY2022 opening of the West Kyūshū (Nagasaki) route of the Kyūshū Shinkansen. As part of these efforts, Nagasaki Rolling Stock Center (長崎車両センター) adjacent to Nagasaki Station will be decommissioned, and its Inspection and maintenance duties will be transferred to the new facility in Haiki.










===

Farewell event for the depot at Nagasaki Station, which has been in service for 117 years, although it only moved to its current location in 1935.


----------



## quashlo

*JR West announces additional platform door installations*

Press releases:
http://www.westjr.co.jp/press/article/2014/03/page_5329.html
http://www.westjr.co.jp/press/article/2014/03/page_5331.html

Following permanent installations at Kita-Shinchi (北新地) and Ōsaka Tenman-gū (大阪天満宮) on the JR Tōzai Line, JR West has announced that it will install its third platform door installation, this time at Kyōbashi Station. As can be expected, this will only be for the Tōzai Line, where the rolling stock is all four-door cars. The installation will consist of 1.3 m tall (chest-high) platform doors with 2.9 m openings, covering 140 m along both tracks at the station.

The second piece of news involves JR West’s decision to begin the second phase of their trial program with rope platform doors. The first installation began operating at Sakurajima (桜島) Station on the JR Yumesaki Line in December and will last through to the end of this month, but have now announced that they will also install the system on a trial basis to Platform 3 (inside inbound track) at Rokkō-michi (六甲道) Station on the JR Kōbe Line (Tōkaidō Line). The doors will be installed along the full length of the platform, which handles 12-car trains.

The station is served by both three- and four-door rolling stock, is not a turnback station (trains arrive and depart, in sequence), and has a relatively high ridership, making it an ideal choice for the second phase of the trial program.


----------



## quashlo

*Kusatsu City to test articulated buses
長～いバス導入で行列解消！？　県内初　草津市が検討、秋にも試走　滋賀*
http://sankei.jp.msn.com/region/news/140313/shg14031302060001-n1.htm

Kusatsu City is considering introducing high-capacity articulated buses. In FY2014, the city will carry out a simulation of the service, running between JR Minami-Kusatsu (南草津) Station and Ritsumeikan University’s Biwako–Kusatsu Campus (立命館大びわこ・くさつキャンパス), and will commission some systems design work for the project. Actual trial service with articulated buses will begin this fall. The project is designed to increase capacity on fixed-route bus services, and could make Kusatsu the first city in Shiga Prefecture to operate articulated buses.

Minami-Kusatsu Station is the second busiest station in Shiga Prefecture after JR Kusatsu Station, and the closest station to the Ritsumeikan University campus and production plants for several major corporations. As a result, bus ridership is relatively high during the commute periods, when some riders are left stranded and waiting at bus stops because there is no room on board buses.

As a result, the city began looking at articulated buses, which have higher capacity than standard buses. Because of the size of the buses and the resulting differences in turning radius, the city will run computer analyses to determine whether the vehicles can still safely follow existing bus routes. The city will also consider a signal preemption system that will give buses the green light as they approach intersections.

If the computer analysis shows no fatal flaws in using the articulated buses, the city will begin field trial service as early as this autumn. The city would lease one vehicle from either Gifu City or Sanda City (Hyōgo Prefecture), where the buses already operate in regular revenue service.

The distance between Minami-Kusatsu Station and the Ritsumeikan University campus is about 5 km at its shortest, with Ōmi Railway Bus (近江鉄道バス) operating four separate routes. The city is also considering subcontracting out operations of the articulated bus to the private sector.

===

Bus ride from the Ritsumeikan campus to Minami-Kusatsu Station:


----------



## quashlo

The design for icsca, the new IC card for the Sendai area, has been finalized. The system will be rolled out first on the Namboku Line subway starting in December, and gradually expanded to the city’s publicly- and privately-operated bus systems, as well as the under-construction Tōzai Line. The bird caricature is supposed to be a swallow, coming from the “bamboo and swallows” (竹に雀) crest of the Date (伊達) clan of _daimyō_ lords.
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2014/02/27/420/


----------



## quashlo

*Odakyū commissions solar plant at rolling stock depot
電車基地の太陽光発電稼働　小田急電鉄が東京・世田谷で*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNZO67556160Y4A220C1L83000/

On 2014.02.28, Odakyū Electric Railway (小田急電鉄) commissioned a new solar power plant constructed at Kitami Depot (喜多見電車基地) in Setagaya Ward, Tōkyō. The facility is capable of generating about 58 kWh annually—enough to power 160 households—and is Setagaya Ward’s largest solar power plant. The railway is also considering introducing similar power plants at its other facilities in and around Tōkyō.

The project is Odakyū’s first venture into the solar power business. Kitami is one of the railway’s three largest yards, located about three minutes on foot from Kitami Station.

The railway installed about 2,600 solar panels on approx. 8,400 sq m of rooftop space on the depot’s administrative building and training center. All of the electricity generated by the facility will be sold at a fixed price to Tōkyō Electric Power Co. (TEPCO). The annual power generated is expected be worth about ¥23 million.

Odakyū is eager to introduce similar power generation facilities at other potential locations in an effort to reduce environmental impacts and create profit from unused land owned by the railway.

===

Press release:
http://www.odakyu.jp/program/info/data.info/8073_7476331_.pdf


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT grants approvals to operate Kabe Line extension
JR西日本、可部線電化延伸事業の鉄道事業許可を取得 - 1日99本を運転予定*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2014/02/26/163/

On 2014.02.25, JR West announced that it had received approvals from the MLIT to operate the proposed electrification and extension of the Kabe Line 1.6 km from its current terminus at Kabe (可部) Station. The project involves electrifying a portion of the line that was discontinued when the unelectrified section of the line between Kabe and Sandan-kyō (三段峡) was abandoned in December 2003. With urbanization on the section from Kabe to the site of the former of the Kōdo (河戸) Station, JR West will electrify and re-extend service onto this section, constructing two new stations, tentatively called Shin-Kabe (新可部) and Shin-Kōdo (新河戸). Revenue service will commence in spring 2016 with 99 trains a day.

The railway announced that it had reached an agreement with Hiroshima City regarding the ¥2.7 billion project in February 2013, and applied for approvals to operate the service with the MLIT on 2013.11.27.










===

Press release:
https://www.westjr.co.jp/press/article/2014/02/page_5238.html

Promo for a DVD marking the 10th anniversary of the abandonment of the unelectrified section of the Kabe Line:


----------



## quashlo

*Takamatsu City considers expanding IruCa coverage of ferry routes
「ＩｒｕＣａ」利用航路の拡大を検討／高松市*
http://www.shikoku-np.co.jp/kagawa_news/administration/20140313000133

On 2014.03.12, five members of the Takamatsu City Council present at the March council session raised questions about IruCa usage on ferry routes in Takamatsu.

Currently, Kotoden’s IC card system is accepted on two routes out of Takamatsu, namely the routes to Shōdoshima Island (小豆島) and Uno. According to the mayor, expanding IruCa coverage to other ferry routes would improve convenience for visitors and enhance connectivity with outlying islands, revitalizing the regional economy. In particular, the mayor stated that he would like to proceed into negotiations with Kotoden and ferry operators to expand the system to the Ogishima (男木島) route, as well as the various islands planned to host the upcoming Setouchi International Art Festival (瀬戸内国際芸術祭).

===

IruCa also recently rolled out an expanded discount program for transferring between trains and buses. Originally, the discount when transferring was ¥20, but Takamatsu City will provide additional funding to increase that by ¥80 to ¥100. Good to see smaller ciities like Takamatsu and Toyama actually trying to make transit work instead of just whining when the railway company says they can no longer support the service on their own.
http://www.asahi.com/articles/ASG2X3FC9G2XPLXB002.html

Speaking of IC cards in Shikoku, here are new readers installed at Marugame Station (2014.03.01):






Earlier this year, a similar scene at Tadotsu Station (2014.01.25):


----------



## quashlo

*JR West announces renovation of Kanazawa Station*

Press release:
http://www.westjr.co.jp/press/article/2014/01/page_5070.html

This is in preparation for the opening of the Hokuriku Shinkansen next year. Work already began in January and will last through to March 2015. The station’s main concourse, connecting the East Exit and West Exit, will be remodeled with Ishikawa- and Kanazawa-themed artwork and other elements, and they will implement other amenity-related improvements, included relocation of the _Midori no Madoguchi_ (みどりの窓口) staffed ticket counters, construction of new _zairaisen_ platform-level waiting rooms, installation of more coin lockers, installation of a new porter counter to store luggage, and restroom renovations and accessibility improvements.

Remodeled concourse, looking from the West Exit side



















Kanazawa City will also undertake a remodeling of the bus / taxi information kiosk at the East Exit station plaza:
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/ishikawa/20140304/CK2014030402000039.html


----------



## pudgym29

*Deny me, will you?*

   I think this is the thread where I should announce this. 
After a 16-month span, I am finally getting back to Yokohama | Tokyo in mid-April. _*Astonishingly*_, I got a pair of cheap non-stop flights on American Airlines equipment (AA153 & 154), codeshared to _*Malaysia*_ Airlines, for $1075.20! :shocked:
I'm staying in Yokohama @ Yokohama Hostel Village.
I am going to take up Keikyū on its deal to go to the Miura Peninsula and have tuna (as popularized by Andrew Zimmern).  It probably also involves getting more photographs of the tranverse-seated 2100 series trains.
I also somehow managed to sign up for Japan Do! on the weekend I am scheduled to be there. If you are going to be there, you should click-through on FlyerTalk and let it know.


----------



## DoctorWunderlich

A ride on the Kanazawa Seaside line is also fun, great views too.


----------



## orulz

Quashlo, thanks as always for the updates.

I have to admit that it is somewhat gratifying to see them admitting they were at least partially wrong to close the Kabe line.

I think I had mentioned this before, but the portion from Kabe to Kake was pretty slow and very curvy. With just two exceptions, it just follows every bend of the meandering Ōta river.

The portion from Kake to Sandankyo was built later and with the intent of extending it all the way to Hamada, so they built it with tunnels and bridges that are longer and more numerous, bypassing many of the sharp horseshoe curves of the river.

This line doesn't go through a very densely populated part of Japan, but I have to wonder if it might not have lasted longer, if the middle section was built or upgraded to be as fast as the outer section of the line. But given the way it was built, and that it was never extended to Hamada, buses were faster and the line was doomed.



quashlo said:


> *MLIT grants approvals to operate Kabe Line extension
> JR西日本、可部線電化延伸事業の鉄道事業許可を取得 - 1日99本を運転予定*
> http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2014/02/26/163/
> 
> On 2014.02.25, JR West announced that it had received approvals from the MLIT to operate the proposed electrification and extension of the Kabe Line 1.6 km from its current terminus at Kabe (可部) Station. The project involves electrifying a portion of the line that was discontinued when the unelectrified section of the line between Kabe and Sandan-kyō (三段峡) was abandoned in December 2003. With urbanization on the section from Kabe to the site of the former of the Kōdo (河戸) Station, JR West will electrify and re-extend service onto this section, constructing two new stations, tentatively called Shin-Kabe (新可部) and Shin-Kōdo (新河戸). Revenue service will commence in spring 2016 with 99 trains a day.
> 
> The railway announced that it had reached an agreement with Hiroshima City regarding the ¥2.7 billion project in February 2013, and applied for approvals to operate the service with the MLIT on 2013.11.27.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===
> 
> Press release:
> https://www.westjr.co.jp/press/article/2014/02/page_5238.html
> 
> Promo for a DVD marking the 10th anniversary of the abandonment of the unelectrified section of the Kabe Line:


----------



## 00Zy99

Umm, I'm sorry, but I can't access the map.


----------



## orulz

00Zy99 said:


> Umm, I'm sorry, but I can't access the map.


You mean my link? I just fixed it. Thanks.


----------



## quashlo

*Japan to provide smartcard system for Dhaka
バングラでＩＣ乗車券　渋滞解消へ日本の技術*
http://www.tokyo-np.co.jp/article/world/news/CK2014031502000231.html

IC farecards (smartcards) developed by Japan for use on trains and buses will be introduced into Bangladesh as part of a three-year Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) (国際協力機構) program starting this April.

The program was the idea of a Bangladeshi employee working at N-Wave (エヌ・ウェーブ), a 50-person software development firm headquartered in Iwamotochō (岩本町) in Tōkyō’s Chiyoda Ward.

The system will be introduced to the capital, Dhaka, where buses form the main means of transport. Since ticket sales are handled separately by each operating company, long queues form at bus stops as passengers wait to purchase their ticket, increasing dwell times and exacerbating traffic congestion. Other problems stem from ticketing staff stealing embezzling portions of the ticket revenues or passenger’s change, making it difficult to obtain accurate estimates of actual revenues. With slow progress on road improvements and increasing rates of adoption of automobiles and motorcycles, roadway congestion is getting worse.

The Bangladeshi employee originally proposed introducing an IC card system to Bangladesh. N-Wave then brought the idea in front of the national bus operating company and enlisted help from close business partner Sony, introducing the system to portions of Dhaka’s bus network in 2009. N-Wave has since been involved in the operations and other aspects of the system.

After introduction of the system proved effective in reducing instances of fare evasion and increasing the accuracy of revenue and ridership data, JICA will provide a total of about ¥400 million in funding for the project over a three-year period to March 2017. The project is being executed by Dhaka’s Urban Transport Improvement Bureau (ダッカ都市交通調整局) and will establish a fare system based on IC cards.

Over 20,000 cards similar to Tōkyō’s Suica card have already been distributed to local bus users. Upcoming efforts will also include designing the card system for interoperability across multiple operators, with the hope of eventually expanding it to railways in the future.


----------



## quashlo

*Takasago City still holds hopes for name change for JR stations
ＪＲ「高砂」駅は実現可能？　名称変更の経費高く困難*
http://www.kobe-np.co.jp/news/touban/201403/0006781879.shtml

None of the JR stations located in Hyōgo Prefecture’s Takasago City (高砂市) feature the city’s name, and the city continues to have hopes that a name change will put the city “back” on JR maps. Of the 10 cities and one village along Hyōgo Prefecture’s east coastline from Akō (赤穂) to Amagasaki (尼崎), only Takasago City and Harima Town (播磨町), home to Tsuchiyama (土山) Station, do not have a JR station to their name. While a name change would increase the city’s name recognition, there are many obstacles to getting the plan realized, including cost.

Takasago City is currently home to two JR stations: Sone (曽根) Station in the city’s Amida (阿弥陀) district and Hōden (宝殿) Station in the city’s Kazume (神爪) district. The former Takasago (高砂) Station and Takasago-kō (高砂港) Station disappeared from JR maps when the former JNR Takasago Line was abandoned in 1984. While there was talk in the City Council in 2000 of establishing a new station to be called “Takasago Station”, those plans were shelved, while in Harima Town, the name change is currently a non-issue.

The biggest obstacle to a name change is the cost, estimated at several hundred millions of year due to the need to modify station signage, fare charts at other stations, and ticket printing systems, as well as road signs and bus signage. According to the city, a similar effort to change two station names in 2008 cost Ōtsu City (大津市) ¥130 million.

At City Council meetings, some councilmembers requested that the name of Hōden Station be changed. While the station is located within Takasago City limits, it is in close proximity to the border with Kakogawa City (加古川市), and the majority of the station’s 20,000 average daily users are residents of Kakogawa City, making a name change difficult. The mayor remained committed to the effort, however, saying it would improve the city’s brand image.

Meanwhile, the city already has a station to its name on private railway San’yō Electric Railway (山陽電鉄). Among local governments along the eastern coast of Hyōgo Prefecture, Kakogawa City is the only one to not have a private railway station to its name.


----------



## quashlo

*Kōbe to increase bus service to Port Island
ポーアイ方面のバス増便　ラッシュ時の混雑緩和へ*
http://www.kobe-np.co.jp/news/kobe/201403/0006786225.shtml

In an effort to decrease overcrowding on the Port Liner (ポートライナー) AGT system, Kōbe added 3 more morning rush hour departures from Sannomiya bound for Port Island starting 2014.03.17. The buses will serve the route terminating at the Central Public Hospital (中央市民病院), increasing convenience for commuters and patients at the city’s Biomedical Innovation Center (医療産業都市).

According to the city, crowding levels on Port Liner trains bound for Port Island are about 139% during the 8:00 hour on weekdays (as of April 2013). There are a total of 11 bus departures during this time period, bound for MOL and Port Island Campus (ポーアイキャンパス), but none destined for the hospital. As part of a trial program, the city will coordinate with bus operator Shinki Bus (神姫バス) to provide 3 additional trips serving the hospital, departing Sannomiya (outside the Sogō department store) at 8:06, 8:21, and 8:50 and making the journey to the hospital via Iryō Center (医療センター) Station in about 17 minutes. The city will cover any operating losses for the additional service, which will remain in operation through March 2015 as part of the trial.










===

Port Liner cab view (Sannomiya to Kōbe Airport):


----------



## quashlo

*Seibu Railway considering extending Red Arrow service to Yokohama
西武鉄道、レッドアロー号横浜直通を検討*
http://www.asahi.com/articles/ASG3G5VJ8G3GUTNB00X.html

Through-service of Seibu Ikebukuro Line and Tōbu Tōjō Line trains beyond Shibuya to Yokohama marked a one-year anniversary on 2014.03.16, and while ridership in both directions has grown substantially, the majority of passenger flow is from Saitama to Yokohama. In an effort to increase passengers coming from the Yokohama area and catalyze tourism in the Chichibu area, Seibu Railway is considering extending _Red Arrow_ limited express service.

According to Seibu, daily ridership on the Ikebukuro Line has increased about 8,000 passengers year-over-year since the commencement of through-services with the Tōkyū Tōyoko Line and Minato Mirai Line. In particular, non-commuter pass ridership at the Ikebukuro Line’s outer terminal in Hannō (飯能) increased 3.2%, with passengers disembarking at the station, located at the base of the Chichibu Mountain (秩父連山) for hiking. A special New Year’s service departing from Motomachi–Chūkagai attracted 350 passengers in the late evening and early morning hoping to see the first sunrise of the new year in Hannō.

According to Seibu’s president, Hannō’s name-recognition has increased somewhat after destination signs began showing “Hannō” instead of “Shibuya”.










===

Seibu 10000 series _Red Arrow_:


----------



## Northridge

quashlo said:


> *Kōbe to increase bus service to Port Island*
> Port Liner cab view (Sannomiya to Kōbe Airport):


First time I've heard they use the numbering reference in announcements. 
Makes sense.


----------



## quashlo

Yeah, few systems incorporate the numbering into the announcements...
Ōsaka does it as well:


----------



## quashlo

Sr.Horn said:


> I think that the bridge between platforms in the Kanda/Akihabara end will be demolished because the improvements right?


Yes, I believe that's correct. Not sure if they plan to reuse any parts of the current bridge (e.g., the stairs look to be in the same place in the final design, so perhaps they'll keep those), but in any event, it won't look anything like it does right now when everything is finished.


----------



## quashlo

Kintetsu limited expresses began operating on the Hanshin Electric Railway network on 2014.03.22. Currently, these are only specials / charters and not a regularly-scheduled service, but this is the first step in that direction. The initial target is to operate about 50 of these services a year, using Kintetsu 22600 series _ACE_ sets.

Video report of the special ceremony at Hanshin Sannomiya Station in Kōbe (2014.03.22): 






Various scenes of the 22600 series set on the Hanshin network:


----------



## quashlo

In related Kintetsu news, an _Asahi Shimbun_ article says that Kintetsu will replace over 40% of its fleet of limited express trains (of which there are about 460 cars total) with modern rolling stock. As the largest private railway in Japan by trackage, it has been especially vulnerable to continued ridership decline at smaller stations and along many of its smaller branch lines, but after recently unveiling Abeno Harukas, Japan’s new tallest building, to the public, they will continue with the next phase of their business revitalization program: limited express service.
http://www.asahi.com/articles/ASG3N4QN3G3NPLFA003.html

Specifically, they are looking at replacements for the 200 or so limited express cars that were manufactured in 1988 or earlier, which are now starting to show their age. The trains in question are painted in Kintetsu’s characteristic orange and blue livery for limited expresses:










If you remember, they introduced the new 50000 series _Shimakaze_ trains in March of last year on services to and from the Ise–Shima area out of Ōsaka Namba and Kintetsu Nagoya terminals. This has proven popular among riders, with trains basically fully filled, and Kintetsu will be adding _Shimakaze_ service out of Kintetsu Kyōto terminal this autumn.


----------



## quashlo

JR East has begun changing out the fare charts at stations in preparation for the new fare structures to enter into effect on 2014.04.01. As mentioned previously, this is primarily a result of the increase in the sales tax from 5% to 8%, but with the high volume of fare transactions made via Suica or interoperable systems, JR East will take this opportunity to implement a two-tiered fare structure. In general, fares paid with IC cards will be assessed to the nearest ¥1, while fares with paper tickets will be assessed the same way they currently are, rounded to the nearest ¥10.

FNN news report on the fare chart change-out at Tōkyō Station (2014.03.24):


----------



## quashlo

*Mitooka Eiji to design new LRV for Kumamoto
熊本市電に新型電車「COCORO」導入へ*
http://response.jp/article/2014/03/21/219594.html

On 2014.03.20, the Kumamoto City Promotion Division (熊本市シティプロモーション課) revealed the design of a new tram to be introduced onto the municipal tram system.

The new train will be called “COCORO” (Japanese for “heart”) and will be designed by industrial designer Mitooka Eiji, the man behind JR Kyūshū’s _Seven Stars in Kyūshū_ luxury sleeper service. Cost is approx. ¥318 million. The train is expected to debut to the public in October.

===

Photos from their Facebook account:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.709424002413792.1073741848.202996979723166&type=1


----------



## quashlo

Nishitetsu’s new _Tabito_ sightseeing service linking Tenjin and Dazaifu directly began revenue service on 2014.03.22:


----------



## quashlo

*JR East brings station gardening to commuters* 
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3027821/...-train-station-you-can-garden-on-your-commute



> For people who spend long hours at work, it’s getting easier to get things done while you wait for a train headed home: Virtual grocery stores are popping up on subway platforms, Shanghai residents can pick up library books while riding on the train, and services like Amazon Locker are delivering packages to local transit stations in cities like London. And in Tokyo, locals who don’t have the time or space to garden at home can rent out a plot in a series of urban farms on top of train stations.
> 
> "We're promoting the greening of the city," says Makoto Kawada, a spokesperson for East Japan Railway Company, which runs train lines throughout Japan. "We started this vegetable garden business out of a desire to contribute to the environmental maintenance and the revitalization of the area along the train line."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are five "Soradofarms" on the company’s rail network. The first was launched along with a green roof in Tokyo's Ebisu station four years ago. Since the spaces aren't huge--the garden in Tokyo is a little over 500 square feet--and they've been popular, there tends to be a waiting list to get a plot. A basic space, without any extra services, isn't cheap: The yearly price is around $980.
> 
> The train station provides standard garden tools, seeds, and some regular weeding. Anyone who hasn't gardened before can get expert advice, and people who don't have much time to take care of their plants can get help with things like checking for bugs or harvesting vegetables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For many, it's just a place to come to relax--when commuters aren't stopping by after work, families come for picnics or to give their kids a little extra room to run around. And as locals and commuters spend time learning about how to grow kale and tomatoes, they're also getting to know each other.
> 
> "We're building community by involving the whole area in activities in which the locals can take part in and have fun with," Kawada says.


----------



## quashlo

The new platform doors at Funabashi Station on the Tōbu Noda Line began operating on 2014.03.22:


----------



## quashlo

*MLIT establishes new guidelines for articulated buses
国土交通省、連節バスの導入を促進するため「ガイドライン」を作成*
http://response.jp/article/2014/03/27/219942.html

Currently, articulated buses have been introduced in some areas of Japan to provide additional capacity and relieve overcrowding during the commute periods. However, introduction of articulated buses frequently requires navigating a sea of red tape and permitting processes, making it difficult for bus operators interested in purchasing and operating the vehicles. As a result, the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) has now established a set of guidelines that detail the necessary steps for bus operators who want to operate articulated buses.

===

Press release:
http://www.mlit.go.jp/report/press/jidosha07_hh_000152.html

Gifu Bus (岐阜バス) just received another articulated bus, bringing their total fleet to four. The company currently operates articulated buses on the route to Gifu University Hospital (岐阜大学病院) and the _Seiryū Liner_ (清流ライナー) City Loop, and will begin operating the buses on the _Seiryū Liner_ Shimo-Iwazaki (下岩崎線) route starting on 2014.03.28.
http://www.chunichi.co.jp/article/gifu/20140327/CK2014032702000031.html

Keisei Bus articulated buses:


----------



## quashlo

*Agreement reached on upgrades to JR Iwakuni Station
岩国駅舎建て替え協定 市とＪＲ西日本*
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/e-japan/yamaguchi/news/20140326-OYT8T00075.htm

On 2014.03.25, Iwakuni City and JR West announced that they had signed a construction agreement for the proposed upgrades to JR Iwakuni Station, which include replacement of the station building and construction of an elevated concourse, platform bridge, and east–west public passage at the station. Completion is scheduled for FY2017 close.

The agreement was signed on 2014.03.24 and means that big changes are in store for the station, a junction of three JR lines on the western fringe of Hiroshima Prefecture. According to JR, the new station building will be a two-story structure and will feature a 110 m long, 6 m wide pedestrian passage. Faregates will be located on the second floor, with elevators and escalators providing step-free access to the platforms.

The construction cost for the new station building is approx. ¥3.246 billion, with the city footing about ¥3.09 billion and JR West the remainder. The cost of constructing the pedestrian passage and new entrances serving the underground passage is approx. ¥3.188 billion, of which the city will fund 100% of the cost. Detailed design will take place in FY2014, with groundbreaking at the end of March next year.

The current station building at Iwakuni was completed in 1948 and is beginning to show its age. It also lacks accessibility features such as elevators or escalators, and citizens had been lobbying to have the station building rebuilt. An MOU regarding the project was signed by JR and the city in 2009.


----------



## quashlo

*Renovation of Fukuyama Station south exit almost complete
JR西日本、福山駅南口改修工事が間もなく完了 - 東棟商業施設は計12店舗に*
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2014/03/02/063/

JR West announced that renovation works at the South Exit of Fukuyama Station, underway since June of last year, are nearing completion, and that it will hold the grand opening of the new South Exit concourse on 2014.03.28.

The Sun-Ste Fukuyama (さんすて福山) retail facility in the eastern portion of the station complex will get four additional stores, bringing the total to 12 when adding the existing 8 stores underneath the elevated tracks that have also received a facelift. The remodeled Sun-Ste Fukuyama will increase in gross floor area from about 850 sq m to 1,900 sq m.

The railway hopes that the improvements will make the South Exit a more befitting entrance to a major Shinkansen station, creating new activity in the surrounding neighborhood and attracting more Fukuyama locals to the station.


----------



## quashlo

The new Jōshin Electric Railway 7000 series debuted with its new paint scheme, courtesy of some local high school students in the Takasaki area:
http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2014/03/27_12.html










The defining features of the paint scheme are the Jōshin logo in three colors (green, orange, and blue) and the “brick”, which is supposed to be reminiscent of the historic Tomioka Silk Factory (富岡製糸場).


----------



## quashlo

*Tōkyō Metro produces smartphone app for foreigners
東京メトロ、訪日外国人向け乗り換え検索アプリを配信へ*
http://response.jp/article/2014/03/25/219737.html

Starting 2014.04.01, Tōkyō Metro will begin offering a new smartphone app called “Tōkyō Subway Navigation for Tourists” available for download. The app is programmed with Japanese, English, Simplified and Traditional Chinese, and Korean, and allows users to trip planning help.

The application covers both Tōkyō Metro and Toei Subway routes, and once downloaded can be used without the need for an Internet connection. Passengers can type the name of their desired origin or destination stations or select them from a subway map. Users can also look up major landmarks like Tōkyō Sky Tree or Sensō-ji temple, and the app will then provide them with a recommended trip itinerary, the average travel time, the fare, and the recommended station exit to use.


----------



## 437.001

quashlo said:


> I doubt there’s many railways in countries where English is not the primary language that offer verbal (not programmed) announcements in languages other than the primary language… *So to some extent, I think this is just setting the bar too high*. In the event of service disruptions or emergency situations, perhaps a more realistic solution would be to design the in-train displays with foreign language programming for specific scenarios.


It isn´t, quashlo, AVE services in Spain do offer verbal announcements in English inside the trains, and also in French (in the case of the international services to France).

It´s also an issue, since not all the AVE staff speak fluent English or French, so many times it´s not very easy to understand what they´re actually saying.
But Renfe is trying to improve that. And I think it should be worth the effort.

At the stations though, the announcements are programmed.


----------



## Sr.Horn

In my opinion, in Japan, railway companies offer good information in foreign languages. In signals at least in english and some times in chinese, korean, french (some stations on Nagano Shinkansen) and portuguese in Nagoya area.

Automatic verbal announcements I hear only in japanese and english. In my opinion is sufficient: English is the international language and I think foreigners who came to Japan must speak at least english. BTW in Korea, here in Busan automatic verbal announcements for transfer station or special stations can be heard in japanese and chinese too.

@437.001, I think Renfe must improve the automatic verbal announcements, some times are terrible: bad pronunciation and bad edition, I mean, looks like it's recorded separately. This aspect I think will need to learn from Japan. Automatic announcements sounds perfect and understandable. For the live announcements I think Renfe must have a common protocol.

Some examples. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcxBJndVSQc&list=PLnU6NyJBKoIi0PI6ODGHmszk1_Ms3B9OP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5-WCr-jF_0

Renfe must improve the information for travelers. I hope the agreement with JR West be good for something


----------



## quashlo

437.001 said:


> It isn´t, quashlo, AVE services in Spain do offer verbal announcements in English inside the trains, and also in French (in the case of the international services to France).


Perhaps I didn't explain myself eloquently enough, but I think you've lost the context... When you say that AVE services offer verbal announcements in English and French, are you including announcements to deal with unforeseen situations like fire or natural disaster?

Many modern systems worldwide, including those in Japan, already have programmed announcements in English for the basic things like "This train is bound for ..." or "The next station is ...". But when I say that the article (and some foreigners in Japan) are setting the bar too high, I am referring to unforeseen situations that normally *aren't considered* for computerized announcements like "We are currently experiencing X minutes of delay on Y Line due to a fire at Z Station" or a situation where passengers need to be directed to disembark a train that is stranded in between stations. In most situations, these types of announcements are given verbally by railway staff, and I think it's unrealistic to expect most railway staff in non-English countries to have enough English proficiency to give these types of announcements in English.


----------



## smithrh

quashlo said:


> Perhaps I didn't explain myself eloquently enough, but I think you've lost the context... When you say that AVE services offer verbal announcements in English and French, are you including announcements to deal with unforeseen situations like fire or natural disaster?
> 
> Many modern systems worldwide, including those in Japan, already have programmed announcements in English for the basic things like "This train is bound for ..." or "The next station is ...". But when I say that the article (and some foreigners in Japan) are setting the bar too high, I am referring to unforeseen situations that normally *aren't considered* for computerized announcements like "We are currently experiencing X minutes of delay on Y Line due to a fire at Z Station" or a situation where passengers need to be directed to disembark a train that is stranded in between stations. In most situations, these types of announcements are given verbally by railway staff, and I think it's unrealistic to expect most railway staff in non-English countries to have enough English proficiency to give these types of announcements in English.


Overall, I agree, but I'm pretty sure there are solutions that could cover quite a range of incidents and subsequent messages. 

If the messages are made generic enough ("issue" instead of "fire" or what-have-you) but not too generic, then a good amount of value could be had for not a lot of complexity. 

I'm not saying it would have to be instantaneous, even a minute or two to bring up the relevant message or message type would be vastly better than no information at all. 

(One of my clients has quite a few similar audio generation products, they're not meant for this purpose, they're for call centers, but the idea is the same - input some parameters, and a very high quality message comes out in multiple languages)


----------



## quashlo

*JR West and 7-11 sign agreement on convenience stores inside stations
セブン、売上高４割増めざす　ＪＲ西に駅ナカ500店正式発表*
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXNASDZ270CC_X20C14A3TJ1000/

On 2014.03.27, 7-11 Japan (セブン―イレブン・ジャパン) and West Japan Railway Company (西日本旅客鉄道) announced an agreement to convert about 500 convenience stores and kiosks inside JR West stations into 7-11 brand stores featuring 7-11 brand _bentō_ boxes, _onigiri_ (rice balls), and coffee. The five-year conversion plan is part of a strategy to increase revenues by about 40% from the current convenience stores from the current ¥44.5 billion to ¥64.0 billion.

According to the president of 7-11, the company hopes to capitalize on stations as the center of consumers’ lifestyles by bringing the convenience of its stores to working women and other passengers. The convenience store chain hopes to eventually expand its _ekinaka_ presence through agreements with other railway companies.

The first changes will come when the company opens five stores at Kyōto Station and other locations in early June. Signing a franchise chain contract with a JR West subsidiary, the company will convert about 200 “Heart In”] (ハート・イン) stores and about 300 “Kiosk” (キヨスク) booths at stations in the Kinki, Hokuriku, and Chūgoku regions of Japan into 7-11 branded stores within five years.

===

ANN news report:






A tour of a JR East _ekinaka_ mall at Ōmiya Station. Ōmiya is one of the larger stations in Tōkyō, so it actually makes business sense to have stores within the paid area.


----------



## quashlo

The new platform bridge, elevated concourse, and elevated public passage at JR Terai (寺井) Station on the Hokuriku Main Line in Taiseimachi, Nōmi City (能美市大成町) opened earlier this month on 2014.03.09. Previously, the station had a headhouse only at the East Exit, but the new station building includes a 32 m long, 6.5 m wide elevated public passage that provides access from both sides of the station. The project is the core of a ¥3.2 billion package of improvements for the station and surrounding area that broke ground in FY2009. Construction of new station plazas including traffic rotaries and vehicle parking (100 spaces) on about 7,200 sq m surrounding the station will be completed by next spring. In preparation for the opening of the Hokuriku Shinkansen extension next year, the city also petitioned JR to have the station renamed Nōmi Neagari Station (能美根上駅).

Pictures:









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/104109891









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/104109883









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/104109876









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/104109859

Existing pedestrian overpass to be dismantled:









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/104109868


----------



## quashlo

Barrier-free upgrades were completed at Fujimatsu (富士松) Station on the Meitetsu Nagoya Main Line, opening ot the public on 0214.03.23. Work began on the new South Exit and headhouse in September 2013 and has now been completed. Previously, there was only a headhouse on the north side (inbound platform side) of the station, requiring passengers using the outbound platform to use the platform bridge.

Tour of the station and the commemorative ceremony:


----------



## quashlo

*Yokohama City to test fuel cell buses
エコカー「燃料電池バス」、横浜市が１４年度試験運行*
http://news.kanaloco.jp/localnews/article/1403060032/

On 2014.03.06, Yokohama City Transportation Bureau revealed a plan to test fuel cell buses in FY2014. The city has included about ¥2 million in its FY2014 preliminary budget to cover studies to look at introduction of the buses. The test would be conducted by leasing vehicles from an automobile manufacturer.

While the buses are quiet and smooth and feature major environmental benefits by eliminating carbon dioxide emissions when running, with the ability to operate longer distances than electric (EV) buses, the Bureau chief noted several hurdles to the technology: fuel cell buses cost about ¥100 million—five times the price of a standard bus—and there is only one hydrogen station in the entire city. The FY2014 trial will be designed to confirm vehicle performance and study potential siting of hydrogen stations.

===

Testing of a fuel cell bus developed by Toyota at the Kyūshū University’s Ito Campus in Fukuoka earlier this year in January:


----------



## Northridge

quashlo said:


> *MLIT establishes new guidelines for articulated buses
> 国土交通省、連節バスの導入を促進するため「ガイドライン」を作成*
> http://response.jp/article/2014/03/27/219942.html


Any talk about making the standard length for vehicles longer? As I understood it, the standard is shorter than most other countries.



quashlo said:


> *Tōkyō Metro produces smartphone app for foreigners
> 東京メトロ、訪日外国人向け乗り換え検索アプリを配信へ*
> http://response.jp/article/2014/03/25/219737.html


Fantastic to see that some actually make a tourist app tourist-friendly. Offline mode in such as an app is important. 
I guess it's easier for Japan to make such an app given that almost all their departures are on time and reliable.


----------



## quashlo

Northridge said:


> Any talk about making the standard length for vehicles longer? As I understood it, the standard is shorter than most other countries.


There are several standard sizes, but I believe the typical public transit bus in urban environments is usually around 10 or 11 m, so yes, it's slightly smaller than the 12 m you see in many other countries. Not sure of the exact historical circumstances... It could easily just be the result of standards / regulations established decades ago, but I imagine the smaller size is better suited to the running environments in Japanese cities, where buses frequently need to make tight turns or travel down narrow roads. Operating philosophies among bus companies in Japan also tend to favor a lot of branching and interlining, so a bus will frequently need to be able to run on both wide and narrow roads and serve both trunk and feeder needs. These factors would naturally limit the practicality of articulated buses, and I believe most of the current routes using them are primarily trunk routes along reasonably wide roads.

Not sure if I made it clear in the translation, but the new guidelines aren't really "guidelines" in the sense of a relaxation of regulations or restrictions... It's more like a blueprint that outlines the process to obtain all the approvals and permits to operate the buses.


----------



## Blackraven

Interesting stuff.

Who will be the one providing the articulated buses? Mercedes Benz? MAN of Germany? SAAB SCANIA? Or will they use modified JDM surplus buses? (i.e. like the modified Fuji Industries or HINO bus)


----------



## dale88

quashlo said:


> Perhaps I didn't explain myself eloquently enough, but I think you've lost the context... When you say that AVE services offer verbal announcements in English and French, are you including announcements to deal with unforeseen situations like fire or natural disaster?
> 
> Many modern systems worldwide, including those in Japan, already have programmed announcements in English for the basic things like "This train is bound for ..." or "The next station is ...". But when I say that the article (and some foreigners in Japan) are setting the bar too high, I am referring to unforeseen situations that normally *aren't considered* for computerized announcements like "We are currently experiencing X minutes of delay on Y Line due to a fire at Z Station" or a situation where passengers need to be directed to disembark a train that is stranded in between stations. In most situations, these types of announcements are given verbally by railway staff, and I think it's unrealistic to expect most railway staff in non-English countries to have enough English proficiency to give these types of announcements in English.


Well actually, Paris' network (RATP) does a pretty good job with that.

Automated announcement are made in French, English, German, Italian, Japanese, Korean and Chinese (languages are used based station locations and line users) 

Message such as "Mind the gaps...", "Beware of Pickpockets...", "Train momentarily stopped...", "Bus/Train has reached final destination...", "Station closed for renovation..." are already most of the languages I mentionned earlier.

However in case of major breakdown, some announcements can exceptionnally be made in English, especially if the issue concerns Airports, Theme parks or major tourist locations.

Then as for the SNCF which is France's national rail operator, the announcements are usually made in French + one other foreign language in case of issue.

For instance, as 437.001 said, for train stations where there are AVE or other trains going to spain, announcement will be made in French and Spanish.

For stations where there trains going to England, Belgium, Netherlands, Germany, Italy it is the same principle, French + at least one the languages of these countries.


----------



## quashlo

There’s an article in the _Marin Independent Journal_ about the new SMART cars for San Francisco that are being produced by Nippon Sharyō:
http://www.marinij.com/novato/ci_25461422/smart-cars-under-construction-japan-due-marin-testing



> Once the working prototype cars get approval, they will be disassembled and then put back together later this year at the Nippon Sharyo USA Passenger Railcar Factory in Rochelle, Ill. After more tests in Illinois and Colorado, another dozen cars will be assembled at the Illinois locale.
> 
> Some cars will then come west in March 2015 and undergo more testing on Marin and Sonoma rails. While local service is not set to start until 2016, the train will be used to test the track and other aspects of the system.


Pictures:


----------



## quashlo

On 2014.04.01, Hanshin Electric Railway renamed their station at Sannomiya (三宮) to “Kōbe Sannomiya” (神戸三宮). Sannomiya is effectively the central rail station for Kōbe, so hopefully this should make it a bit clearer to tourists and visitors. The change also matches Hanshin’s terminal nomenclature on the Ōsaka side (“Ōsaka Umeda” 大阪梅田 and “Ōsaka Namba” 大阪難波)

Changed signage:






Of course, the change was also made to the digital announcements on the PA system:


----------



## quashlo

On 2014.03.29, Fukui Railway unveiled the ex-Stuttgart tram it purchased third-hand from Tosa Electric Railway to press officials. It will officially enter service on 2014.04.12 with the start of the local 越前時代行列 festival in Fukui City, afterwards holding down four roundtrips daily on Saturdays, Sundays, and holidays.

Being pushed by manpower back into the car barn:


----------



## quashlo

The new station tenant building at JR Takaoka Station, curun TAKAOKA (クルン高岡), and a connected underground retail mall, opened on 2014.03.29. The station building serves as a new gateway for Takaoka, one of the larger cities in Toyama Prefecture, and includes a realigned / extended Man’yō Line tram stop that also opened on this day, as well as an elevated concourse, platform bridge, north-south public passage over the tracks, and a new pedestrian deck outside the station connecting to other uses surrounding the station, including the city’s central shopping street. Apparently, this is the first fully-canopied pedestrian deck in Japan. The North Exit station plaza was also expanded from 9,530 sq m to 11,350 sq m with new vehicle, bus, and taxi zones.

The building covers from B1F through 3F and comprises about 8,4000 sq m gross, with 1F housing the new Man’yō Line station (2 tracks in a standard bay configuration), a glass-enclosed waiting room, and a police box and 2F housing 11 retail stores (convenience stores, restaurants, and souvenir shops). The underground mall encompasses about 620 m and 10 stores. Takaoka City began work on the project in 2005 in preparation for the Hokuriku Shinkansen extension opening next year.

Tour on opening day. Turned out pretty nice, especially for one of the smaller cities.


----------



## quashlo

The Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism (MLIT) selected platform door projects for the Tōkyō Metro Hibiya Line and Toei Subway Shinjuku Line for funding:
http://www.kentsu.co.jp/webnews/html_top/140328500054.html

Looks like these will be some of the next rail lines to get platform door installations.


----------



## quashlo

For the hardcore railfans, business card and iPhone cases that feature stylized “circuit” diagrams of Tōkyō’s rail network:
http://ascii.jp/elem/000/000/880/880002/

Business card cases:




























iPhone cases:



















Video:


----------



## Falubaz

^^That's awesome idea! Very cool!


----------



## smithrh

*Maps - real time and Google?*

Was in Reddit this morning and found a real-time map of busses in Barrie, Canada: http://barrie.mapstrat.com/nextvehicle/Map.aspx

So, thought I'd search for something similar for Tokyo rail, and found this: http://www.demap.info/tetsudonow/

I don't recall this being posted before, sorry if it was. Edited to add: I'd be amazed if the Tokyo train map is actually real time, I suspect it's based on schedules and speeds travelled on the routes, which is a pretty good assumption based on how the tightly the schedules are followed. The Barrie map is near-real time, with delays of anywhere from 5-10 seconds, still pretty good, but again, doubt it could stand up to a Tokyo-sized web traffic hammering either. 

Also - I've seen layers or some other facet of Google maps (extended in some way) with each JR line and subway line highlighted on them - but for the life of me I can't find them again. All of the ones I had bookmarked are gone now... any pointers?


----------



## Northridge

^^That map has been posted here before, but it is certainly worth a repost.

I've seen traffic in the middle of the night, so I've wondered if it is live at all?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

The tetsudou now website is not live- it's based on published schedules. It's good for planning and to get an idea of traffic patterns, but useless if you need real time info in the case of a service disruption, which happens not infrequently, as it did when I was in Tokyo this Monday, when there were accidents on both the Yamanote Line and Toyoko Line at the morning rush. It's better instead to use one of the smartphone apps offered by the railway companies which give updated info on their networks.


----------



## zidar fr

I made a new schematic map of Tokyo subway network.

All lines are represented, metro and commuter, stations are labelled in Japanese and English.

Yamanote line is represented as a rectangle with rounded corners framing the city center.

I tried to make the map as symmetrical and harmonious as possible but still small enough to be printed on 20cmx20cm










You can see it in better resolution on 

*www.inat.fr/metro/tokyo/*


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Nice job, do you have one for Osaka too?


----------



## zidar fr

@Svartmetall

Thank you

I haven't done one for Osaka, though it is on my to do list with Hong Kong, Guangzhou and Singapore.


----------



## Svartmetall

From an aesthetic point of view, I really like the Tokyo network - not so many straight lines and nearly all lines appear to take weird curves every now and again. Makes the maps look very "spaghetti" and chaotic compared to the regimented nature of Osaka by comparison. Don't know if you felt that too.


----------



## gael atangana

wow. looks cool and dense. I love Japan.I have been to several Asian countries(Japan,China, South Korea, Thailand, Malaysia, India, Vietnam and Singapore). I found Japan to be a great country with great infrastructure. The only city in Asia i see rivaling Tokyo is Shanghai. Tokyo and Shanghai are my 2 best cities in the world. i both love these 2 cities. great going Asia. :cheers:


----------



## sacto7654

In a way, the new E235 reminds me of the old 103 Series EMU with its very flat nose. It will be very interesting to see will the new E235's replace the aging 209's on the JR East Musashino Line and replace the E231's on the JR East Chūō-Sōbu Line.


----------



## wwc234

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=672233532861820&set=o.347175298715625&type=3&theater








































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=673402959412912&set=o.347175298715625&type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=673403136079561&set=o.347175298715625&type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=673403572746184&set=o.347175298715625&type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=673403929412815&set=o.347175298715625&type=3&theater

























https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1506523232914211&set=o.347175298715625&type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1506523196247548&set=o.347175298715625&type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1506523262914208&set=o.347175298715625&type=3&theater
















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1642328852659825&set=o.347175298715625&type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=670800089661241&set=o.347175298715625&type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=670800089661241&set=o.347175298715625&type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=670800229661227&set=o.347175298715625&type=3&theater


----------



## Svartmetall

Just a little note - pictures are great for the thread, however, we don't want to disrupt valuable news stories and/or discussions about new developments with too many pictures. If there is a logical flow to the posting then that is great (like a story or your trip photos), if not and these images are taken from the web, then you have to properly source where you obtained the images from, and I would ask that you at least annotate the images to give them context for us all. 

Many thanks.


----------



## gla_c

He is a troll. You can see him at Thailand's political thread. When we banned him, he will create a new account and do this stuff again.:bash:


----------



## wwc234

NO MORE S(&Q^$%(TW*S&FGYHO IMAGES!!!!

Edit this post again and you get brigged. Read this carefully before overturning my removal of these images.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Okay, I have asked you nicely and now I am telling you, STOP spamming the Japanese threads. Members don't want to see ENDLESS unconnected images without any purpose! If they were your travel photos or something it would mean something, but these are random unconnected images without a caption or seemingly ANY purpose! 

Please STOP!


----------



## Sr.Horn

Last weekend, neighbors around Kanda and Akihabara visit the works on the new Ueno-Tokyo Line.

ANN





Ibaraki Shimbun




On 1:36 you can see the diagram showing the steep grade of 34.38 x1000 (3.438%) :O


----------



## smithrh

So, Quashlo is gone since March or April... 

:^(


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^ I don't know what happens but without him is very very difficult for a non-japanese to translate the news  I think is one of the persons to protect because that. The work during this years was laudable and the best way to know what happens in the japanese railway world.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Indeed, I sent him a PM asking if he was okay and what not... Haven't heard back.


----------



## Blackraven

Maybe he's really busy this time. Who knows. Still, I hope he's doing fine/okay.

I hope he comes back here soon (at the very least before the year ends).

P.S.
Anyways, on the lighter side of things, check this cool pic that I got from the Facebook page of Joe Inoue (井上 ジョー)










AWESOME!!! 

Not even heavy rain can stop this Japanese train


----------



## wwc234

english sub
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0HGHsRwNd0&feature=youtu.be
chinese sub
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0HGHsRwNd0&feature=youtu.be
thai sub
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nprJzBrTSXM&feature=youtu.be
http://www.tokyostationcity.com/special/tokihameguru/


----------



## smithrh

One odd thing is that he (or someone) appears to be logging in and browsing forums... You can see this activity on his profile page.


----------



## 00Zy99

Blackraven said:


> Maybe he's really busy this time. Who knows. Still, I hope he's doing fine/okay.
> 
> I hope he comes back here soon (at the very least before the year ends).
> 
> P.S.
> Anyways, on the lighter side of things, check this cool pic that I got from the Facebook page of Joe Inoue (井上 ジョー)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWESOME!!!
> 
> Not even heavy rain can stop this Japanese train


WOW!

What line is that?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Sr.Horn said:


> Last weekend, neighbors around Kanda and Akihabara visit the works on the new Ueno-Tokyo Line.
> 
> ANN
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5oF76WGiYw">YouTube Link</a>
> 
> Ibaraki Shimbun
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XG2SrUt2BI">YouTube Link</a>
> On 1:36 you can see the diagram showing the steep grade of 34.38 x1000 (3.438%) :O


3.438% grade?  That's pretty steep... especially for the trains that might use it. How many train lines are expected to use that upcoming link, and will that allow interlining of train services at Tokyo Station?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> What line is that?


The Shin-Keisei Line, @Narashino in Chiba Prefecture, during typhoon #26 last year.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> 3.438% grade? That's pretty steep... especially for the trains that might use it. How many train lines are expected to use that upcoming link, and will that allow interlining of train services at Tokyo Station?


Yes, it's a stiff grade, but modern rolling stock wll be able to handle it. Older suburban commuter rolling stock, which likely will not use this line, would have problems if they were fully loaded with passengers.

The link is initally planned to host 15tph, going up to 20tph after one year. Trains off three lines (Takasaki, Utsunomiya, and Joban) will use the line, and likely continue on to Shinagawa, ranging as far as Odawara in some cases. This is a scenario based on current operations on the Shonan Shinjuku Line, which is a similar type of operation (long distance suburban services using a cross-city route).


----------



## Sr.Horn

k.k.jetcar said:


> The Shin-Keisei Line










​
And now, Shin-Keisei Electric Railway will change the livery of the 8000 series, 162 cars in total. 



















http://response.jp/


----------



## 00Zy99

k.k.jetcar said:


> The Shin-Keisei Line, @Narashino in Chiba Prefecture, during typhoon #26 last year.


Thanks.

You know, I've always wondered about those guys. Why are they separately managed/operated? What through services do they have? What markets do they serve? Why is all their Google Maps signage in Japanese, unlike Keisei's (ditto Hokuso & co. for that matter)?

Why was that line given to Keisei instead of JNR anyway? Why re-gauge it-it would have been useful to inter-line with the other JNR routes?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

00Zy99 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> You know, I've always wondered about those guys. Why are they separately managed/operated? What through services do they have? What markets do they serve? Why is all their Google Maps signage in Japanese, unlike Keisei's (ditto Hokuso & co. for that matter)?
> 
> Why was that line given to Keisei instead of JNR anyway? Why re-gauge it-it would have been useful to inter-line with the other JNR routes?


The line has very sharp curves and the rolling stock is narrower than normal, so through running does not occur. It is part of the Keisei Group. The line was built originally as a training line for the Imperial Japanese Army railway regiment, and has numerous curves to provide simulation of different conditions as well as provide adequate mileage. It now serves as a _cross-country line_, and provides transport for the residents of the suburbs of Chiba Prefecture. 

Keisei won the right to purchase it after the end of the war, apparently Seibu Railway was also interested in purchasing. US GHQ was initially wary of the re-opening of a former military line (why I don't know), but the president of Shin-Keisei apparently was persuasive enough. It was originally 1067mm gauge, later re-gauged to 1372mm in 1953 (the gauge then of parent company Keisei), and in 1959 re-gauged again to the current 1435mm. I reckon it's value as a freight route was minimal so the gauge change to Scotch and then standard (private railways in the Kanto area were purposely gauged at 1067mm for *freight interchange* with JNR, not for through passenger running).

I reckon signage is all in Japanese because 99.5% of the users are Japanese, or foreigners who can understand Japanese. I bet 99.5% of the foreigners living in Japan (and almost 100% of tourists) don't even know this line exists.


----------



## orulz

I think Shin Keisei DOES do through running, on its eastern end, to Chiba on the Keisei Chiba Line. It also used to connect with the Hokuso line in the middle with through running as well. Both of these lines are standard gauge.

The western end of the line at Matsudo does not connect to anything and probably hasn't since the 1950s.

I think it would be clever to extend the western end of the line at Matsudo to the Keisei Kanamachi line. This could be done with a subway through the Higashikanamachi neighborhood or an extra pair of tracks along the Joban line. (Although this is expensive and would never happen.)

Another improvement would be to straighten all the squiggles in the line near Tsudanuma by realigning it into a subway. Shin Keisei meanders all over the place with a bunch of grade crossings. In addition to speeding up trains, improving safety, and providing a more direct transfer with JR, it seems there would be significant upside for Shin Keisei on the real estate side as well. I have visited Tsudanuma about 7 years ago and it is quite a lively little suburban area. The land the rail line sits on must be quite valuable and could redeveloped if an alternative subway route were built.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ That realignment idea truly makes sense to me, especially when it will eventually connect to a busy rail station. :yes: The next challenge would be costs and the amount of time needed to make the realignment happen (from digging the new tunnel to closing down Shin-Tsudanuma Station).


----------



## VegasCraig

*Shin-Keisei Line*

I used to live near the Shin-Keisei line, near Maebara station. I swear that was the most depressing train I took in Japan, and I had to ride it every weekend (but luckily not for my weekday commute.) The color scheme was drab, and the people on the train also looked, I don't know, sad. (I lived in Japan for nearly 10 years, rode plenty of trains, but always felt blue after getting off the Shin-Keisei line.)

Also, the fares aren't part of the Keisei system, so transferring from Shin-Keisei to Keisei results in laying two seperate train companies' fares. (eg Maebara-Funabashi via Shin-Tsudanuma costs ¥310, ¥150 for the Shin-Keisei ticket and ¥160 for the Keisei ticket.)

The new color scheme looks...better(?) than the old tan/brown.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> I swear that was the most depressing train I took in Japan, and I had to ride it every weekend (but luckily not for my weekday commute.) The color scheme was drab, and the people on the train also looked, I don't know, sad.


They're probably like that because after all that meandering, at the end of the line in Matsudo, they are still in Chiba Prefecture:nuts:


----------



## sacto7654

Here is a _zenmen tenbou_ (front cab view) YouTube video of the ride on the Shin-Keisei Line from JR East Matsudo Station to Keisei Tsudanuma Station:






In spite a lot of curved track on the line, it's not exactly a line worth riding.


----------



## 00Zy99

Great.

What would you say are the most scenic/interesting suburban lines in Japan?

Including routes now abandoned.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

You learn new things everyday- apparently through running of Shin-Keisei trains on the Keisei Chiba Line began seven years ago (though Keisei trains do not reciprocate).　The through trains run only in the off-peak hours weekdays, with morning runs added on weekends. Here are scenes of Shin-Keisei trains on Keisei tracks:





*on Keisei tracks, these Shin-Keisei trains display a "local" (普通) indicator, which is not used on Shin-Keisei Line proper.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

00Zy99 said:


> Great.
> 
> What would you say are the most scenic/interesting suburban lines in Japan?
> 
> Including routes now abandoned.


That depends alot on your definition of "interesting". Personally, anything in Kansai trumps Kanto.　Among the lesser known lines is the Kobe Dentetsu Ao Line, which has 5% grades, hill and dale running, with suburban and rural scenery.


----------



## 00Zy99

k.k.jetcar said:


> That depends alot on your definition of "interesting". Personally, anything in Kansai trumps Kanto.　Among the lesser known lines is the Kobe Dentetsu Ao Line, which has 5% grades, hill and dale running, with suburban and rural scenery.


How about several categories:

Kansai, Kanto, elsewhere

natural scenery, urban/suburban landscape, rail activity

What are the best lines in each of these six categories?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

^^
Kansai there are too many good ones to really narrow down. I pretty much ride at the front so I can get the drivers view, and Kansai commuter trains typically have seats right next to the cab walls, unlike many Kanto trains. 

For Kanto two of my favorites are the *Keikyu Shin-Kaisoku services*, especially between Yokohama and Shinagawa, and the *Tsukuba Express kaisoku services*. The latter for high speeds and excellent infrastructure.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Speaking of the Tsukuba Express, I remember it currently terminates in Akiba (Tokyo) and Tsukuba (Ibaraki prefecture)... a next question could be: 

*Is there a possibility that the service can be expanded to serve Tokyo Station and go further northeast from Tsukuba to serve Mito, the prefectural capital?* 

I mean, it could provide even more opportunities for residents to travel quickly and easily between Tokyo and Ibaraki prefecture.


----------



## sacto7654

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Speaking of the Tsukuba Express, I remember it currently terminates in Akiba (Tokyo) and Tsukuba (Ibaraki prefecture)... a next question could be:
> 
> *Is there a possibility that the service can be expanded to serve Tokyo Station and go further northeast from Tsukuba to serve Mito, the prefectural capital?*
> 
> I mean, it could provide even more opportunities for residents to travel quickly and easily between Tokyo and Ibaraki prefecture.


There is now a proposal sponsored by Ibaraki Prefecture to extend the Tsukuba Express line all the way to Tokyo Station to be completed by the time of the 2020 Summer Olympics in Tokyo. I'd like to see it done, because that will tremendously relieve the overcrowding of trains on the JR East Jōban Line during commute hours.


----------



## Sr.Horn

Spotted in Tokyo the first test in Ueno-Tokyo Line on August 1st. JR East uses for it trains of series E233 and 185.











:cheers:


----------



## 00Zy99

Sr.Horn said:


> Spotted in Tokyo the first test in Ueno-Tokyo Line on August 1st. JR East uses for it trains of series E233 and 185.


Loving This!!

(manly tears)

A few questions though.

Why are the test trains operating from reverse platforms at Tokyo? The 185 departs and crosses over to the proper track, and the E233 arrives and crosses over to the near platform. Is one platform used exclusively for limited express trains and one for commuters? Is this just happenstance?

Why are they running through those crossovers at Okachimachi? Is the northern-most stretch being operated as triple-track (with a reverse-flow middle)? I expected the outside track to be used for forwarding trains to the Akihabara sidings, with through trains simply using the inside tracks.


----------



## loefet

00Zy99 said:


> Why are the test trains operating from reverse platforms at Tokyo? The 185 departs and crosses over to the proper track, and the E233 arrives and crosses over to the near platform. Is one platform used exclusively for limited express trains and one for commuters? Is this just happenstance?


According to the Tokyo Station Wikipedia page, then track 7 and 8 is for local trains and track 9 and 10 are for limited express trains, so that's why they cross over at that point. But I suspect that it's going to change once this connection is in full swing, since then they will have a lot more traffic going through so that they will have one for northbound and one of southbound trains instead. 



00Zy99 said:


> Why are they running through those crossovers at Okachimachi? Is the northern-most stretch being operated as triple-track (with a reverse-flow middle)? I expected the outside track to be used for forwarding trains to the Akihabara sidings, with through trains simply using the inside tracks.


I make the same judgement, that the outside track is for the sidings and makes it easier to reverse the trains terminating at Ueno that are arriving from the north of Tokyo.


----------



## Sr.Horn

New E233-8000 series for the JR Nambu Line. This first train is called "N1".

rail.hobidas.com
















































tetsudo-news.com


----------



## Sr.Horn

JR Kyushu has announced a new EMU series replaces 103 series trains still in use in the ​​Fukuoka area. The new series 305 will be used in urban services on JR through services on Airport Line (Kūkō Line) from Fukuoka Municipal Subway. Six-car trains will enter service between February and March 2015. Each train will have a capacity for 851 people; 291 seated and 560 standing.




















http://response.jp/

http://www.jrkyushu.co.jp/


----------



## Sr.Horn

These days in occasion of the 40th anniversary of the Kosei line, is running an old 113 series unit (JNR) with Shonan colors, green and orange. Also occasionally going with a JNR 143 car, but am not clear but it seems a technical car (although it could be a postal train?).












http://tetsudo-news.com/


----------



## Sr.Horn

Some grade-separation works in Tokyo area at June 30th, 2014.


*Keisei Oshiage Line* http://goo.gl/maps/bPkZB

Elevation between Keisei Oshiage Station outbound and Yahiro Station just before the bridge over Arakawa. 2 km in total.

In the first part you can watch the view from the outbound tracks (not yet elevated) and back to Keisei Oshiage Sta. on the new elevated section.








*Tobu Skytree Line* http://goo.gl/maps/MsMYC

Works in the Tobu Skytree Line around and in the Takenotsuka Station. 1 km to elevate.








*Keikyu Main Line* http://goo.gl/maps/JUM60

And here the new elevated sector on Keikyu Main Line from Heiwajima Station to Rokugodote Station (around 4,5 km). In the middle the Keikyu Kamata Station.







http://okiraku-goraku.com/


----------



## 00Zy99

loefet said:


> I make the same judgement, that the outside track is for the sidings and makes it easier to reverse the trains terminating at Ueno that are arriving from the north of Tokyo.


Sorry to disturb, then, but why is the 185 stock seen here switching over to the center track:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBW-H8I9qxc

(at about 1:00)


They seem to be using various tracks as they please into Ueno.

Also, to paraphrase Johnny Cash: There are few things that stir the heart more than the site of a long rake of Limited Express stock rushing past the local platforms.


----------



## loefet

00Zy99 said:


> Sorry to disturb, then, but why is the 185 stock seen here switching over to the center track:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBW-H8I9qxc
> 
> (at about 1:00)
> 
> 
> They seem to be using various tracks as they please into Ueno.
> 
> Also, to paraphrase Johnny Cash: There are few things that stir the heart more than the site of a long rake of Limited Express stock rushing past the local platforms.


It may all depend on to which platform they are going to end up at Ueno, but it can also be one part of the test to see that all points and such are working. You really can't base anything yet until they go in to full traffic mode, as far as I know then they are still testing. This time they may even be doing a quick turnaround before even going as far as Ueno. 

Do we know how it looks in the ueno end? The middle track may just be a siding for the trains that is coming from the south of Tokyo to turn around on, such as the Odoriko service where the 185 series in the video originate from. Is it going to be extended just to tokyo or eve further up north. 
Then you may ask why won't they change over at Tokyo instead? Well in my view then if they are going to do a changing of the platforms at Tokyo station going from one with local and one with limited express to one north and one southbound instead once the link is complete, then by using this siding then they don't need to cross over at Tokyo station, which will increase the throughrunning at that point. It's just a matter of waiting until this new bit is in traffic.


----------



## DominoDancing

:cheers:


----------



## orulz

Sr.Horn said:


> Spotted in Tokyo the first test in Ueno-Tokyo Line on August 1st. JR East uses for it trains of series E233 and 185.


I like. Isn't it a fairly limited list of rolling stock that can negotiate the ~3.5% grades under full load? I find it interesting that an old train from the early 1980s like the 185 is evidently on that list.


----------



## sacto7654

By the way, the JR Kyushu 305 Series EMU's are *VERY* unique on that island because it uses 1500 V DC overhead power, given that most JR Kyushu electrified lines use 20,000 V AC overhead power. This is due to the fact the 305's run on the Kūkō Line on the Fukuoka subway system, which is powered by 1500 V DC.


----------



## LeCom




----------



## loefet

To update my post above, based on the latest images on Google Earth, then the track closest to the Okachimachi station leads into track 5 at Ueno station, where as the middle track leads into track 6 and the outermost one is going to tracks 7-9. There is also another set of points closer to Ueno, from the middle track to the outer track (for trans going towards Ueno). But we still have to see what they will do once the services begin. I feel that there is going to be a reshuffle between where the trains ends up at Ueno, for this throughservice to work properly without to many crossing overs tracks to keep it smooth flowing.


----------



## Sr.Horn

JR West announces changes on denomination for Kansai and Hiroshima area lines.

http://www.westjr.co.jp/press/article/2014/08/page_5993.html 

They say is for help tourist who are confused by the japanese system of lines.

Every line or group of lines will receive a letter. For example JR Kyoto and Kobe Line wil give the "A" while Osaka Loop Line the "O".











In Hiroshima, the commuter lines will receive the letter according the color. B means "Blue line" (Kabe Line)











JR West will change the thermometers inside trains.











And some changes on information signals in the stations.











Here the design for the indicatives on trains.


----------



## orulz

As for Hiroshima, I do support color coding the lines on the map, but boo to JR West for basically naming Hiroshima lines after colors. There is nothing more sterile and boring than naming transit lines after colors, a practice which is decriably nearly universal in the US. Adding to the confusion is that most Sanyo line trains do NOT terminate at Hiroshima - they usually go through from Itozaki to Iwakuni or some such. So a train will have to switch from "R" to "G" at Hiroshima.

Besides, the typical tourist itinerary in Hiroshima is: (1) Peace memorial (2) Miyajima (3) Kintaikyo so the only line that really matters to foreign tourists is the kudari Sanyo main line, and the only stops on that line that matter are Hiroshima, Miyajimaguchi and Iwakuni. Post arrow signs saying "THIS WAY FOR TRAINS TO MIYAJIMA AND KINTAIKYO" and put "THIS TRAIN GOES TO MIYAJIMA AND KINTAIKYO" on the departure boards. Boom, no more confused tourists. No need for R, B, Y, G, P.


----------



## Blackraven

Speaking of Hiroshima, what's the train station that is closest to the Mazda HQ building?


----------



## loefet

^^ That would be the Mukainada Station (two stops east of the Hiroshima station) on the Sanyo main line: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mukainada_Station


----------



## Sr.Horn

> *JR East eyes new, faster access to Haneda airport from central Tokyo*
> 
> East Japan Railway Co. is considering opening a new line to Haneda airport from the center of the capital, a project that would halve travel time to roughly 20 minutes from Tokyo and Shinjuku stations, company officials said Tuesday.
> 
> JR East hopes to have the new line partially operational in time for the 2020 Tokyo Olympics and complete the roughly ¥320 billion project in the mid-2020s. To accomplish this, the regional train operator plans to consult with the national and Tokyo Metropolitan governments about how to pay for the project, according to company officials.
> 
> JR East is considering extending a freight line that now runs southward to the bay from near Tamachi Station on the Yamanote Line and connecting it to Haneda through a 5.7-km underwater tunnel, according to the officials.
> 
> On Tuesday, a JR East official briefed a meeting of a transport ministry panel studying the nation’s future railway networks on the plan.


The Japan Times


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^ Okay, okay....







According some mass media, the new JR Haneda Airport Line will be partially completed by 2020.

The 5.7km tunnel between Tokyo Freight Terminal and the Airport but with a temporary station and shuttle bus to the terminals.

The only connexion in 2020 will be via the Rinkai Line to Odaiba. Perfect for the athletes who stay in the Olympic Village.

In the video you can watch the final plan and all the times between Haneda and Shinjuku, Tokyo and Shin-Kiba.




But, more news, more?



> *Haneda monorail to extend to Tokyo Station*
> 
> Tokyo Monorail Co. plans to extend its monorail line between Tokyo International Airport at Haneda and East Japan Railway Co.’s Hamamatsucho Station to Tokyo Station, informed sources said on Wednesday.
> 
> The ¥109.5-billion project to connect the monorail line to the terminal station for Shinkansen bullet train services will be completed in 10 years, the sources said.
> 
> The Hamamatsucho Station building, which houses the monorail station, will also be rebuilt. Barrier-free improvement work will finish before the 2020 Tokyo Summer Olympic and Paralympic Games, the sources added.
> 
> No new station will be built on the 3-kilometer extension between Hamamatsucho and Tokyo stations. The section will be built on an elevated line beside the JR Keihintohoku Line. At Tokyo Station, monorail platforms will be established above the platforms of the JR Tokaido Line.
> 
> The Hamamatsucho building work will be part of a local redevelopment project that will also cover the adjacent World Trade Center Building. The project is expected to take 12 years.
> 
> East Japan Railway, or JR East, the parent of Tokyo Monorail, is also considering launching new train lines that would connect the airport to Tokyo and Shinjuku stations. Such a project could lead to competition between the parent company and the subsidiary.
> 
> A Tokyo Monorail official said: “We will remain able to play an important role if the number of Haneda airport users continues to increase.”


The Japan Times











Maybe a new station on the right side in Hamatsucho and the Tokyo Monorail tracks over the Shinkansen tracks? There is not too much space to construct until Tokyo Station.


----------



## Sr.Horn

More. Now, including de Tokyu Tamagawa link to Keikyu Kamata and Haneda.



> *3 new rail lines to link Haneda, Olympic venues*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Yomiuri Shimbun
> Three new train lines to directly connect Haneda Airport to stations in central Tokyo are to be constructed in about 10 years, with one of them shortening the current 28 minutes between Tokyo Station and the airport to 18 minutes.
> 
> The Oshio Tanraku line is to connect the airport directly to Tokyo Station, while the Higashi-Shinagawa Tanraku line will go to Shinjuku Station and the Rinkai Kaiso line will serve Shin-Kiba Station. Passengers currently need to change trains at least once to reach the airport from those stations. The current 46 minutes from Shinjuku Station to the airport—the longest distance in the project—will be cut to about 23 minutes.
> 
> The East Japan Railway Co., which announced the project on Tuesday, said that before the start of the 2020 Tokyo Olympics and Paralympics it aims to begin operating parts of the routes that will connect the airport to the Games venues. The line to Shin-Kiba Station will include the Rinkai waterfront area where venues are set to be built.
> 
> The total construction cost is expected to be about ¥320 billion.
> 
> The railway company plans to run a new Access Shinsen line starting from the airport with the aim of improving access from major stations in central Tokyo, by connecting the current Rinkai Line, Yamanote Line and a freight line to the new lines.
> 
> The Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism Ministry is considering a plan to construct a new station about 40 meters below the current Tokyo Station area to drastically shorten time needed to reach both Haneda and Narita airports.
> 
> Tokyo Metro Co. plans to move up the scheduled extension of the Yurakucho subway line beyond its Toyosu Station terminus, to reach Sumiyoshi Station on the Hanzomon Line.
> 
> Also being considered is setting up a new line to connect Keikyu Kamata Station on the Keikyu Line and Kamata Station on the Tokyu Tamagawa Line via a potential route dubbed the “Kama-Kama line.”
> 
> The government aims to double the number of tourists from overseas to 20 million in 2020, along with increasing the number of departure and arrival slots for international flights at Haneda Airport from the current 90,000 to 130,000.


The Japan News


----------



## Sr.Horn

Sr.Horn said:


> Shin-Keisei Electric Railway will change the livery of the 8000 series, 162 cars in total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://response.jp/



^^

Two first trains with the new "gentle pink" livery.


8800 series on a test run on the Main Line:





8900 running in the Kunugiyama depot:


----------



## Blackraven

Wow, that's some construction announcements and huge.

The planning and coordination that is needed is substantial.

Nevertheless, I do hope that they can implement all these in time for the Olympics in 2020.

Ganbare


----------



## mkill

I have no idea how they want to complete any of the Haneda projects in 6 years. The large Japanese construction companies are currently swarmed with Olympics (hotels, stadiums), Tohoku reconstruction and Linear Shinkansen. Even if they can somehow come up with the money (despite Abenomics, Japan still has a giant pile of national debt, and with the intended inflation new debt will get expensive) they simply won't have enough people.
Plus, land acquisition is a giant headache in Japan. The MacArthur road took 60 years because of that. If they manage to start construction on any of these before 2025 it would be a miracle. 

ANY plan to build a new line into Tokyo Station will be tough. The Ueno-Tokyo re-link was already a huge stretch. Now they want the Tokyo Monorail, the Tsukuba Express, the New Haneda link, the Asakusa bypass... Maybe one of them is going to happen. But that one will block out all others.

Frankly, Tokyo Station isn't even that important from a pure traffic function. It's purely a prestige thing. For most lines, it's perfectly fine to have a connection to the Yamanote and 2-3 major subways.
Sure, Tokyo has the Shinkansen, but depending whether you're going north or south, Ueno or Shinagawa will do the trick. How many travellers really come from Haneda/Narita and then head for the Shinkansen vs. the Tokyo commuter network? The commuter network serves 30 million people, 1/4 of the population. The Shink goes to Osaka and regional cities in the North, but if you're headed there, you fly into Kansai or Sendai, or transfer at Narita/Haneda to a regional jet.

The only proposal that makes any sort of sense here is the Saikyo Line - Haneda Link that will be a huge improvement for the West side of Tokyo. Is it worth te huge costs? Probably not.

If they want to improve airport access in a way that can be implemented until 2020, do the following:
- Express Elevators from Rinkai Line up to Monorai at Tennozu Aisle, without fare gates.
There's your Haneda-Odaiba Link, with one transfer but at maybe of 1% the cost
- Haneda - Olympic Village FERRY. It's just straight across Tokyo Bay.
- Improve the Skyliner schedule to Narita. You can have a train every 20 minutes all day if you really want. Double-track the remaining single-track parts. Remove the stupid 10 minute wait of the local, tell the taxi companies to shut up and deal with it.

Slightly more expensive:
- Kama-Kama Line. That's what, a 700 meter tunnel? The only reason this is not pushed harder is that JR won't see a benefit, and could even lose commuters to Keikyu (and the tunnel goes below their track, so they can block it). If the Transport Ministry is smart, they'll tell JR that nothing will happen unless they allow Tokyu to tunnel at Kamata.
- New Rinkai-sen - Keikyu transfer station, between Shinagawa Seaside and Oimachi on Rinkai Line and Aomono-yokochou and Samezu on Keikyu (replacing both - they're merely 500 meters apart)
But again, this will shift commuters from JR to Keikyu, and Rinkai Line is controlled by JR, so it's not gonna happen.


----------



## Sopomon

^^
Just a point on the economic side of things;
Inflation actually makes the old debt cheaper, as the nominal amount stays the same while the true value decreases.


----------



## Sr.Horn

Keihan Electric Railway put in service last September 5, first refurbished units of 6000 series.










This 8 cars 6000 series train is used since 1983, and now receive a second life with new Keihan colors and interiors based in 13000 series trains, last to be incorporated into the Keihan park.



























At each end of car there is a space for wheelchairs and adjacent seating space reserved for older people etc.









Emergency Intercom situated at the level of the disabled.









Refurbished trains also incorporate LCD screens to provide more information.









Have also been renewed warning lights on the doors.









Fluorescent lights have been changed to LED tubes as usual on any train since 2011.









And of course the external indicators are also LED.

Source: http://response.jp/ and http://www.keihan.co.jp/info/upload/2014-09-04_6000_renewal.pdf



In this video you can see well the details of the refurbished unit:








Two photos of the old Keihan 6000 Series unit:


















Wikipedia


----------



## wwc234

https://scontent-b-sin.xx.fbcdn.net...=e8b94e4ab82c63569e2dd05fd7356fd4&oe=549F5EA1








https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1418199528_8ebf20f8057bb4114eb037e382fe7fcb
cr Yuko Shioji‎


----------



## Blackraven

^^^Cool stuff =)


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Interesting that rather short overhead racks were added in the interior. They omit them entirely here in Sapporo. RHD console, so obviously they are going for driver-only operations.


----------



## Blackraven

Wow, so neat and clean.

They're definitely taking it to the next level =)


----------



## Sr.Horn

This is a project on the Tsukuba Express Line north of Moriya Station. The purpose is the improvement to allow more capacity to the station and construction of a second track to the nearby rolling stock depot.









TX-1000 on maintenance area at Moriya Station (Photo http://mirai-report.com/)

*Tsukuba Express overview and current status*

Tsukuba Express line (2005) is a new constructed railroad route connecting the Tsukuba Science City (Ibaraki Pref.) and Tokyo. A total of 58.3km runs in parallel to the JR Joban Line. This was under the "Act on Special Measures for integral promotion of residential land development and Railway Development in Metropolitan Areas" 「大都市地域における宅地開発及び鉄道整備の一体的推進に関する特別措置法」, or if I understand well, a kind of cooperation work on the development of the railroad and new urban areas at the same time. 

Tsukuba Express uses ATO system, Automatic Train Operation. In addition, all the stations along the line uses platform doors. The line has a top speed of 130 km/h. Rapid service takes 45 minutes trom Tsukuba to Tokyo; from Tokyo, the trip requires 50 – 55 minutes.

















TX-1000 and TX-2000 series (Photos: Wikipedia)

To prevent interference with the geomagnetic measurements of the Japan Meteorological Agency at its laboratory in Ishioka, the portion of the line from Moriya to Tsukuba operates on alternating current. For this reason, the trains include TX-1000 series DC-only trains, which can operate only between Akihabara and Moriya, and TX-2000 series dual-voltage AC/DC trains, which can operate over the entire line.

The first full year of operation (2006) this line moves the average number of 195,000 passengers per day. By 2013 the number of average passengers reach to 324,000 daily.









Ridership figures (Wikipedia)

Since the increase of users, the company added a new Commuter Express train on morning (inbound) and evening (outbound) rush hours and to relax the crowded stations as Minami-Nagareyama (JR Musashino Line transfer). The Tsukuba Express platforms was lengthened by 40m in either direction since autumn 2012 to allow the train stopping positions to be offset, thus reducing platform crowding during peak periods.









Nagareyama Station with extended platforms (Photos and more information: http://mirai-report.com/blog-entry-1182.html)









Nagareyama Station (photo: http://mirai-report.com/)

*Moriya Station improvement work*

Moriya Station is the first stop when trains enter in Ibaraki Prefecture. This station intersects with the Joso Kanto Line. In fiscal 2013 the Tsukuba Express station was used by an average of 24,326 passengers daily (boarding passengers only). Joso Kanto Line station was used in 2012 by 12,275 passengers daily.









Tsukuba Express Moriya Station main entrance (Wikipedia)









Tsukuba Express ticket barrier (Wikipedia)









Platform 2, arrivals only (Wikipedia)

The Tsukuba Express station is for tracks with island-type platforms. Track 1 is the general for train for up trains (Tsukuba-bound), track 2 is only for the trains who finish here and continues to the rolling stock depot. Track 3 for trains starting service here. Track 4 for down trains (Tokyo bound).

This is the current situation. Since February this year in Moriya Station, improvement work has been started.









Original map from mirai-report.com

Works consist in a double track for the rolling stock depot 1,5km north Moriya Station and two new switches to allow passing up trains on track 2, and down trains passing on track 3, in other words, allow overtaking.

This is the situation in July, in the double track works for the new access to the rolling stock depot. BTW you can see the extra space to enlarge the platforms for a future service with 8 car trains.









Looking for Tsukuba bound, in first place the space to extend platforms









White houses will be the place for new switch. Central right track will be the second track for the depot









New pillars









From the underpass









Works on the new viaduct-ramp to the rolling stock depot

More photos: mirai-report.com

Improvement work of the Tsukuba Express Moriya Station has been scheduled to be completed in 2017 fiscal year. As the third sector railway you would like continue to focus on the future of followed Tsukuba Express strong management that could be called unusual.

Source:
Mirai Report: http://mirai-report.com/blog-entry-1320.html
Tsukuba Express: http://www.mir.co.jp/company/release/2014/post_27.html
Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsukuba_Express


Tsukuba Express Rapid Service (Tsukuba → Akihabara) cab view


----------



## Sr.Horn

Sendai Subway 2000 Series for Tozai Line. 

Two random pictures of the new trains on track:


















Source: https://www.facebook.com/touzaisen/photos_stream


----------



## Sr.Horn

*First E231-500 ex-Yamanote for Chuo-Sobu Line*










Source: Rail Hobidas

Former Yamanote Line unit 520 has transfered to the Chuo-Sobu Line. This unit gets a new name, A520 and was moved this week to Mitaka Station, head of the Local services.























































Chuo-Sobu Line E231-500 [A520] with Saikyo Line E233-7000.

Photo: Tetsudo-News







"New" train is shortened by one car, from 11 to 10 cars set as others train on Chuo-Sobu Line.

:cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall

It looks so strange to see those trains that I have been so used to being in the Yamanote green in the yellow of the Chuo-Sobu line. Still, they're really nice trains so I'm glad to see them being reused. It was a bit early for them to be scrapped after all!


----------



## Blackraven

Sr.Horn said:


> Sendai Subway 2000 Series for Tozai Line.
> 
> Two random pictures of the new trains on track:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.facebook.com/touzaisen/photos_stream


^^^
The newest urban transit rail line in Japan is coming real soon. All new and 100% from the ground up 

P.S.
Question though:
Do you think it's possible to build an all new subway train line in Tokyo? Or is the city to built-up and established to do so? (e.g. no more space to build?)

Or have all train lines been built at this point in-time? (e.g. What more can you build if everything has already been built and that everything is already there?)


----------



## Falubaz

When will the new Sendai metro line be opened?


----------



## sacto7654

I don't know how long those ex-Yamanote Line E231-500's will last in Chūō-Sōbu Line service, though. The E231-500's are _very_ hard-worked and they may be approaching the end of their service lives, given the frequent stop and go operations on this line.

This is why I think the new E235's coming in 2015 on the Yamanote Line will eventually replace older trainsets on the Chūō-Sōbu and Musashino Line service by 2020, too.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> Do you think it's possible to build an all new subway train line in Tokyo? Or is the city to built-up and established to do so? (e.g. no more space to build?)


Tokyo Metro has declared that they don't intend to build any more lines. But there is this:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105976520&postcount=2003

Koto Ward website for this proposed project:
https://www.city.koto.lg.jp/seikatsu/toshiseibi/53208/53247.html


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Announcement of preliminary through services on Ueno-Tokyo Line*










Last week JR East announced preliminary plans for through services on new Ueno-Tokyo Line. Official date to open is March 14th.



















Changes:

Utsunomiya and Takasaki Line will implement mutual direct operation on the Tokaido Line. 

Joban Line will implement a direct operation to Shinagawa Station (new southbound). 

This trains will run non-stop between Ueno and Tokyo and continue on the Tokaido Line towards Shinagawa and Yokohama stations.

Initially, up to 15 services (5 for each line) will run during morning peak, increased to 20 per hour in 2016.

Joban Line limited express services (Hitachi limited-stop and new Tokiwa semi-fast) will also be extended south of Ueno via the Ueno-Tokyo Line, with most services terminating at Shinagawa Station. These new services will introduce an easy limited express tariff system, as well as existing ticketless service using smart/mobile phones.


















Tokyo MX news report:







Source: http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2014/20141022.pdf / http://response.jp/article/2014/10/30/236257.html / http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2014/10/31/039/


----------



## xeror

^^ Thanks for the information and pictures. But you should consider posting them in TOKYO METROPOLITAN AREA (KANTO) | Public Transport next time to avoid duplicate posts.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New rolling stock on Sapporo Toho Line*










Last October 31, Sapporo City Transport Bureau announces the new 9000 series for Toho Line (sky blue line) that will enter in operation by April 2015.

A total of 80 cars (20 four-cars sets) made on Kawasaki Heavy Industries in Kobe will be delivered until the end of FY 2016.

Those new trains incorporates ATO and will be equipped with VVVF inverters and interior LED lighting. Bogies and portions of the couplers from current Toho Line rolling stock will be reused on the new units in order to reduce costs.

Platform edge doors are to be installed at all Toho Line stations by fiscal 2016.



















Source: http://response.jp/article/2014/11/04/236554.html


----------



## Svartmetall

Looks like pretty good stock if you ask me. Good to see Sapporo replacing the current stock too.


----------



## Sr.Horn

My mistake: New trains will enter in service next April (2015)


----------



## starrwulfe

I really need to go to Sapporo and check out those rubber tyred trains.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackraven

You guys should check this out and see what 1,200 Japanese Construction Workers can do in a span of LESS THAN FIVE HOURS :nuts::cheers:

The amount of engineering, planning, coordination and more importantly TEAMWORK will surprise and amaze you. It's simply staggering and mind-blowing



> *1,200 Japanese workers convert above-ground train to subway line in a matter of hours*
> 
> http://en.rocketnews24.com/2014/11/...nd-train-to-subway-line-in-a-matter-of-hours/
> http://curazy.com/archives/49175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On March 15, 2013, the Shibuya Station Toyoko Line above-ground train quietly shut down for good, to be replaced with a new section of subway track connecting Shibuya Station and the nearby Daikanyama Station. Converting the line from above-ground to underground was a massive operation, requiring a grand total of 1,200 engineers and countless man-hours.
> 
> But, even if you’d been living in Tokyo at the time, you probably wouldn’t have noticed the construction, because it all occurred during the train line’s off-hours… over the course of one single night.
> 
> 
> In just one night, Tokyu Railways put their proprietary, somewhat clunkily named STRUM (Shifting Track Right Under Method) tech to the test, mobilizing all 1,200 engineers at once to slowly lower the existing tracks along a pre-built incline to connect it with the subway tracks below.
> 
> Building the incline required holding the tracks up on temporary scaffolding as the company dug out the earth below, which kind of makes us doubly glad the method held up.
> 
> In all, with the Tokyu railway’s last train arriving at the Shibuya Station at 1:00 am, and the first train the following morning departing at around 5:00 am, the army of engineers had a vanishingly short four hours to put everything in place and send a few trains on a test run before morning commuters arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s almost a miracle that everything went smoothly, as with so many boots on the ground and such a short time to accomplish the task, it must have been a logistical nightmare; each engineer required to know exactly which bolt they were in charge of turning.
> 
> Thanks to Tokyu’s incredible organization and the commendable teamwork of the engineers, the new section of track from Shibuya to Daikanyama was ready to roll overnight, giving us a renewed respect for Japanese engineering.


HOLY S**T. Amazing work right there.........*ALL IN LESS THAN FIVE HOURS*. WOW!!!


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^ Consider the information posted from page 249 on this same thread


----------



## starrwulfe

Yeah... one of coolest things I ever saw... and I got to ride the first scheduled inbound train thru the tunnel! 

Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Makes you want to show this to people when they say you need to shut down a line for weekends (or whole weeks!) when you add a track or raise platforms.


----------



## starrwulfe

Construction in Japan is just on a whole other level than many places in the world. I'm in Taiwan at the moment and while the new subway line that opened here is pretty impressive, it's got nothing on anything that I've seen in Japan in my opinion... And nothing can really top the Shibuya connection project... They need to put that on the Discovery Channel or something

Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^ Well, maybe the Chofu underground connection project (Keio Line and Keio Sagamihara Line)

About documentary on Discovery Channel, honestly, I dislike the idea. This programs made by foreigners are too dramatic. Not really teach anything new.


----------



## Blackraven

k.k.jetcar said:


> Makes you want to show this to people when they say you need to shut down a line for weekends (or whole weeks!) when you add a track or raise platforms.


^^^
What you said only applies to Japan (and probably a few other industrialized/first-world countries)

Where I'm from though, it takes a least five months to fix a broken elevator 
:nuts::lol:hno::bash:


----------



## starrwulfe

Sr.Horn said:


> ^^ Well, maybe the Chofu underground connection project (Keio Line and Keio Sagamihara Line)
> 
> About documentary on Discovery Channel, honestly, I dislike the idea. This programs made by foreigners are too dramatic. Not really teach anything new.


All the footage from shows like these come from different independent film crews, who then sell them to different networks to broadcast them to different audiences. (Source: I work in media in Japan, Taiwan and Hong Kong. One crew filmed the making of the Skytree and sold it to NHK, Comcast, and BBC. You'll see the same footage presented 3 different ways.)

Western audiences like a dramatic take on things to keep them engaged in the program, because there are commercial ads every 8~10 minutes. NHK can keep telling the story as it is because they don't have to pause for an ad 8 times an hour. 

That being said, remeber the volume of traffic the Toyoko and Keio (also Odakyu lines) take in. Crews having to build around busy train stations and schedules without shutting down lines is unheard of in most places. In New York City, subway trains bypassed an entire set of stations while work on Fulton Street Complex was being done for the last 8 years. But at no time ever was Daikanyama or Shibuya station ever out of commission except for the last 2 scheduled trains the night of the switchover. 

I've lived in Japan for 14 years and am still amazed at the difference in construction techniques and timelines compared to anything I've seen in the USA. 

Sent from my SGP321 using Tapatalk


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Not BBC - no adverts. Plus I find their presentation a bit more staid than most. Also, I find there is a significant difference between American and British documentaries, so I wouldn't say the "western world" really as that seems a little unfair.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

Another example would be the construction work on the Odakyu line to place the Shimokitazawa station underground. They only had space for four lanes so they moved the flow of each line as they progress in construction of each line and also maintain safety of the construction workers. 
Sounds easy?
Well you need a width of two lanes to construct one lane. So they had to switch the flow every two weeks or so and did not shut down the line ever.
The line also goes under Kanjo hachigo(環状八号）, one of the busiest roads within Tokyo.
Riding it during construction was like the cup trick where you had three cups and one ball seeing where the ball goes as the magician swirl and swivel the ball from one cup to the other.


----------



## starrwulfe

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ Not BBC - no adverts. Plus I find their presentation a bit more staid than most. Also, I find there is a significant difference between American and British documentaries, so I wouldn't say the "western world" really as that seems a little unfair.


Fair enough. PBS is the same actually. Its more about target audiences really. Younger Americans are used to ‘reality’ TV and instantly going to Google and Wikipedia to get info. That's why. 

Sent from my SGP321 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuraiBlue

There is also the example of Yokohama "Cial" Station Building and connecting Tokyu Hotel. I never thought they were able to demolish that building without obstructing pedestrian traffic but they seem to have done it and now they are constructing a sky scraper in the same location again without disrupting the walkway.


----------



## Sr.Horn

starrwulfe said:


> Western audiences like a dramatic take on things to keep them engaged in the program, because there are commercial ads every 8~10 minutes. NHK can keep telling the story as it is because they don't have to pause for an ad 8 times an hour.


Yes I know 

For sure I think is not in all TV stations or type of TV stations. In the spanish case, documentaries on public TV such as "La 2" and regional channels are similar than NHK Special or other types of documentaries (nature or social themes). I've watched recently the NHK Special about the giant squid and basically is the japanese version with english titles and spanish-dub. :lol:

Big contrast with the few reality-doc on the spanish commercial TV. 



starrwulfe said:


> I've lived in Japan for 14 years and am still amazed at the difference in construction techniques and timelines compared to anything I've seen in the USA.


:lol: You are lucky. An spanish case reported yesterday here in SSC:



entfe001 said:


> Veo este vídeo, me acuerdo del corte de 3 días por el túnel de Montmeló con el cachondeo de los autobuses, el "corre o se va el tren" en Granollers, el diluvio universal sin marquesinas quedando todos empapados y me dan todos los males habidos y por haber...
> 
> I see this video (Shibuya switch), and I remember the three days cutting of Montmelo tunnel, with the joke of the buses, the "run or train goes" in Granollers Station, Universal deluge and no canopies being all soaked and all evil feelings are coming ...


:nuts:


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Small lines across Japan: Keisei Kanamachi Line*


[Please, *do not quote* on Tokyo general thread, this is a compilation so I prefer to not divert the themes on the same subforum]


This is a 60p cab superview of the Keisei Kanamachi Line, far northeast Tokyo. This is only a 2,5 km line between Keisei-Takasago (transfer for Keisei Main Line) and Keisei-Kanamachi (transfer with JR Joban Line). There is only one intermediate stop, Shibamata, where the trains crosses.

http://goo.gl/maps/54sHP






This line was opened on October 21, 1913, when the former 610mm track was bought by Keisei and transformed and electrified at 1372mm gauge. In 1959 Keisei changed again the gauge to the standard 1430mm.


*Keisei-Takasago* is the first station, transfer with Keisei Main Line. In 2010, due the opening of Narita Sky Access, the company constructed an elevated 5th track with single platform exclusive for the Kanamachi Line. The daily average in 2013 was 96.950 (whole station).


















Station view from the street in 2006 and new single platform for Kanamachi Line in 2010 (Wikipedia)


*Shibamata*, the intermediate station. With two platforms, one on each side of the two tracks. This station is used for the people who visits Shibamata Taishakuten Buddhist temple (1629). Daily average of 8.834 in 2013.


















Main entrance of Shibamata Station. Looks _vintage_ (Wikipedia)


*Keisei-Kanamachi* (transfer for Joban Line on JR Kanamachi Station). Between Shibamata and Keisei-Kanamachi there is a long 1km right track, perfect to allow the 85 km/h top speed on this line according Wikipedia. :lol:

The last station is like the first, one single track with single platform. Daily average in 2013 was 24.474.


















View from the JR Kanamachi Station. Only 80 meters of transfer at street level (Wikipedia)









Track and platform (Wikipedia)


This line uses Keisei 3500 series 4 car-sets refurbished in 2001. Trains run every 10 minutes on rush hour and 15 minutes the rest of the day.

Keisei Kanamachi line by Hideya Aita, on Flickr

Keisei Kanamachi line by Hideya Aita, on Flickr

In February 2013 the 3300 Series was retired.

120110_021__MG_5869 by oda.shinsuke, on Flickr

120110_013__MG_5860 by oda.shinsuke, on Flickr

120110_016__MG_5864 by oda.shinsuke, on Flickr

120110_015__MG_5863 by oda.shinsuke, on Flickr

120104_066_IMG_2974 by oda.shinsuke, on Flickr

120104_052_IMG_2953 by oda.shinsuke, on Flickr

120104_069_IMG_2979 by oda.shinsuke, on Flickr

120104_050_IMG_2951 by oda.shinsuke, on Flickr

120104_064_IMG_2970 by oda.shinsuke, on Flickr

120104_070_IMG_2980 by oda.shinsuke, on Flickr

120104_058_IMG_2959 by oda.shinsuke, on Flickr

120104_065_IMG_2973 by oda.shinsuke, on Flickr

120104_068_IMG_2978 by oda.shinsuke, on Flickr

120104_054_IMG_2955 by oda.shinsuke, on Flickr

120104_067_IMG_2976 by oda.shinsuke, on 

End

The original on SSC-Spain Forum.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

When I go to Tokyo, I wanna know the shortest railway line of the city: the Seibu Toshima Line, in Nerima Ward. This branch has only 1,0 Km.










These trains operates from Ikebukuro to Toshimaen station.


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^ Nice, maybe for the next episode


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

In Mie Prefecture, Kintetsu operates a unusual 762 mm gauge railway system: Utsube Line and Hachioji Line. 

These lines were built in 1912 and the first trains were steam-hauled railcars. Electrification was installed in 1943. ATS system and one-man operation ("wanman") were introduced in 1989. 

Both lines are very small. Utsube Line has 5,7 Km of tracks and Hachioji Line is a stretch with only 1,3 Km. There is one train every 30 minutes to Utsubi Station and one train every 30 minutes to Nishihino Station (Hachioji Line). 

The "super-narrow gauge" network is connected with Kintetsu Nagoya Line at Kintetsu-Yokkaichi Station (1435 mm gauge mainline railway to Nagoya).

Kintetsu had plans to closure Utsube-Hachioji lines. The original idea was replace the train to a BRT (Bus Rapid Transit) system. But, Kintetsu decided to transfer the 762 mm gauge system to Yokkaichi City Government in 2015. 









http://jp.worldmapz.com/photo/311040_en.htm









http://jp.worldmapz.com/photo/43652_en.htm









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nishihino_Station
Nishihino Station, terminus of Hachioji Line (1575 passengers/day)









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utsube_Station
Utsube Station, terminus of Ustube Line (828 passengers/day)










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akahori_Station
Akahori Station (321 passengers/day)


A train ride between Nishihino and Kintetsu-Yokkaichi...


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

A curiosity about Keisei Kanamachi Line...

This stretch was inaugurated in 1899 as a "jinsha" (human-powered railcar). It had 64 carriages, each seating six passengers and pushed by one person. When Keisei acquired the line, in 1912, it began to use trains with steam locomotives.


----------



## pudgym29

*The competition*



Svartmetall said:


> ^^ Not BBC - no adverts. Plus I find their presentation a bit more staid than most. Also, I find there is a significant difference between American and British documentaries, so I wouldn't say the "western world" really as that seems a little unfair.


  On commercial TV stations _worldwide_; could you envision any *automobile* manufacturers wanting to advertise on that show? :crazy2:


----------



## Sr.Horn

*JR Kyoto Line - Takatsuki Station improvement works*










Takatsuki Station (http://goo.gl/maps/q3qx7) is the number 10 of JR West network in daily average passengers, 123.542 everyday. 

Now is under renovation to allow more passengers on two overcrowded platforms. Side tracks without platform (for Limited Express) will be new 260 meters platform. All commuter trains stops at this station.









Tracks 1 and 8 (not used) will be occupied by new new platforms. Central tracks (4 and 5) are for local trains so, Takatsuki Station is perfect for commuters who changes from rapid to local or local to rapid on the same way, on the same platform.

In red the new pedestrian bridge over the tracks to connect the two side platforms with the lobby.










Renders from JR West http://www.westjr.co.jp/press/article/items/130417_00_takatsuki.pdf









New side platforms will be 4 to 6 meters width.

Work is scheduled to finish by sprin 2016. Total cost is estimated in 32 million euro.

Situation in November:























































Source: http://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-2847.html


________________________

*Shin-Osaka improvement works*










Shin-Osaka Station is under reforms too. After the completion of works on Shinkansen area, adding new platforms and bla bla bla, now is turn for the _zairaisen_ area.

Situation in November:





































Remembering the new Shinkansen platform:























































Source: http://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-2849.html


----------



## Sr.Horn

*E129 Series*










On November 28, JR East presented the new trains for commuter services in Niigata area. This is the new 2-cars unit E129 Series.

E129 series has been based on E233 series but adapted to the Niigata conditions: cold winters, less people...










A total of 100 cars has been manufactured. The set of two is simply, 1M and 1T.

On the front of car, the destination indicator in a LED screen. Same in the laterals. Train is painted with two stripes in _toki_ and yellow color.




























Inside the cars, the disposition combines two types: long seat and semi-cross seat. Priority seats, disabled space and wheelchair-accessible large toilet was installed between two cars.



















The capacity of the E129 series is 140 people.




























This train is operated by "one-man". Many stations are unstaffed so you can see in the last photos the screen for the prices (like in many buses) and the machine to check the ticket.

Source: rail.hobidas.com


----------



## Sr.Horn

For the collection:

*New 323 Series for Osaka Loop Line*










In a press conference held by JR West on December 8, 2014, the company has announced the introduction of new trains "323 Series" for the JR Osaka Loop Line which runs the center of Osaka.

In appearance, the new sets will maintain the orange color typical on the Loop Line in some parts of the train.

But the major changes will be the 3 doors car instead the usually 4 doors car. Moreover, only 8 seat places between doors, and 16 screen inside each car. Units of 8 cars will provide more space around doors.










JR West said, the display will announces in four languages. In addition, the 323 Series also provide free WiFi service for foreigners.

New trains will be introduced by 2016 until 2018. 168 cars in total, 21 sets.

*Osaka Loop Line project* video:





Source: JR West press release / Tetsudo-shimbun / Response


----------



## sacto7654

By the way, the E129 may operate in more than just the Niigata area. There is a fairly large fleet of aging 115's running on the Chūō Main Line between Takao and Shiojiri Stations that will need to be replaced soon; the E129 would be perfect as a replacement, since it can be quite cold and snowy on this part of the Chūō Main Line.


----------



## 00Zy99

Might they extend closer in to Tokyo at some point?

Being based on the E233 series, they can en-train with them to some extent, correct?

Would this enable them to run combined with trains coming down from, say, the Itsukaichi or Ome lines and run express into Shinjuku or Tokyo?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

00Zy99 said:


> Might they extend closer in to Tokyo at some point?
> 
> Being based on the E233 series, they can en-train with them to some extent, correct?
> 
> Would this enable them to run combined with trains coming down from, say, the Itsukaichi or Ome lines and run express into Shinjuku or Tokyo?


You don't want to introduce en-route making/breaking up of trains as it wreaks havoc on schedules whenever a timetable disruption occurs, especially on an heavily-used (world top 5?) commuter line like the Chuo Line in western Tokyo. Continue running it likes JR East does now, by making local passengers coming from Otsuki and other boondock origin points transfer to Chuo Line rapid services at Takao. If people want a one-seat ride to Shinjuku from the rurals, they should shell out the money for a limited express ticket.


----------



## dimlys1994

Watching this video, I notice interesting thing. Will Toyama light rail will introduce new rolling stock?










Notice that Toyama's two light rail line are right now are not connected. After completion of Hokuriku Shinkansen two lines Toyamakō (Portram) and Toyama City Tram proposed to be connected. Right now it looks like this:


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^ Well, actually Toyama uses new rolling stock:

TLR0600 type "Portram" on Portram line










And on Toyama Tram different series:

T100 (SANTRAM) 2010 - 









9000 (CENTRAM) 2009 -









8000 (since 1993 - )









7000 (1960~ - )









Source: Wikipedia

I think is not necessary new rolling stock :dunno:


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

*Ueda Electric Railway*​

Ueda is a city located in Nagano Prefecture, with 158,000 inhabitants.

In this region, there is a small commuter railway called _Bessho Line_, operated by a small company called Ueda Electric Railway. This company is owned by Tokyu Corporation.

Bessho Line has a length of only 11,6 Km with 15 stations. Trains departs from Ueda Station (conection with Nagano Shinkansen) and arrives in the village of Bessho-Onsen. 










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ueda_Electric_Railway_Bessho_Line









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tekken90/6102463937/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/buchigire/15018425674/









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Ueda_Kotsu_EL_Type_ED25_1_side_view_200712.jpg
Electric locomotive. It don't longer operates.


----------



## 00Zy99

You're missing an image below the electric locomotive.


----------



## sacto7654

I believe a few scenes from the anime movie _Summer Wars_ refer to the Ueda Electric Railway itself, since much of the movie was set in the Ueda area.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

*Shizuoka Railway*​

Shizuoka Railway (静鉄, Shizutetsu) is a small company located in Shizuoka, that operates a one railway that crosses Shizuoka metropolitan area. This line was built in 1906 and electrified in 1919 as an Interurban tramway. 

Shizuoka Railway Line has length of 11 Km and 15 stations, between Shizuoka and Shimizu. The railways runs parallel to JR Central Tokaido Main Line, with four transfers along the line. Indeed, Shizuoka Railway line is like a "feeder" for Tokaido Line. 

Rolling stock is in a only one type, brought from Tokyu Corporation. 

The headway is 5-6 minutes all day. 









http://www.japan-guide.com/e/e6351.html


















http://zattana.sakura.ne.jp/train.php?train_page=private_railway_tokai









Shin-Shizuoka Station before renovations...









...and the same station after renovations. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin-Shizuoka_Station









A typical Shizutetsu station
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Shizuoka-railway-Furusho-station-entrance-20101223.jpg









Shizutetsu operates highway coach lines too, from Shizuoka to Tokyo, Osaka, Shinjuku and Narita Airport.
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Shizutetsu-Joystep-bus-478.jpg









Tokaido Main Line is on left side. Shizutetsu is on the right side
http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/静岡鉄道静岡清水線#mediaviewer/File:Jr-shizutetsu-heiko.jpg


Future fleet of Shizutetsu: http://train.shizutetsu.co.jp/shingata-syaryou.html









The system carries 4,400 passengers per day
http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/静岡鉄道


----------



## lkstrknb

I took a trip around Japan and have several videos I'm posting on Youtube. This one is of the New Transit Yurikamome in Tokyo.


----------



## Blackraven

Hmm......










Not only is this platform (featured above) very narrow.......but wow, it seems that anyone who wants to kill themselves can easily do so here.

Not only is the whole area flat........but there is even an opening (shown on the right) so anyone who is suicidal, delusional or psychotic can easily jump to his or her own death.

There are only 8 stations on this route so with being said, I sure hope that Shonan Monorail Co. Ltd is saving some money so they can widen the station areas on some stations and/or install doors and gates on the station platform area.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> ...anyone who is suicidal, delusional or psychotic can easily jump to his or her own death.


I think such a person would choose something easier and surefire to off themselves, like jumping from a ten story building, than paying a fare to do it from the above station, which if attempted, may result in severe injury, if not death.


----------



## loefet

^^ Exactly, and seeing that people that are jumping to do a suicide (almost) always going feet first then from that height (about 5 meters) then you would most likely just get a few broken bones. If you get pushed of on the other hand, which will make you go head first, could kill you though.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Platform doors test*

JR West is testing a new type of platforms doors with ropes at Rokkomichi Station on JR Kobe Line.

This is a provisional installation until march 2015.






The objective is improve the system in order to allow different types of trains: 12, 10, 8 and 6 cars with 3 doors or 7 cars - 4 doors trains.


----------



## Blackraven

k.k.jetcar said:


> I think such a person would choose something easier and surefire to off themselves, like jumping from a ten story building, than paying a fare to do it from the above station, which if attempted, may result in severe injury, if not death.


Noted but yeah as you said:



> which if attempted, may result in sever injury, if not death.





loefet said:


> If you get pushed of on the other hand, which will make you go head first, could kill you though.


Yup that is the concern.

It's easy to commit accidents with such a flat platform like that (and with an opening to boot).

As Murphy Law states: "whatever can go wrong will go wrong...."

With that being said:
Perhaps Shonan Monorail Co. Ltd. can try what Sr. Horn posted:



Sr.Horn said:


>


If the rope is strong and durable enough (and more importantly idiot-proof), then this could be a relativley feasible and cost effective option that could be pursured......if in case station platform widening won't push through.


----------



## stephenk1977

I will in Japan on vacation in March 2015, and have a few questions:
1) How easy is it for non-Japanese visitors to get tickets for rides on the Chuo Shinkansen Test Track? 
2) Are there any events for the opening of the Ueno-Tokyo Line? 
Thanks in advance for any answers!


----------



## Sr.Horn

This is a Christmas Story. December 25, Tokyo Station, a 15 car Sobu E217 train had to be rescued by another due to broken pantographs. Both trains coupled make a 600m, 30 car train.






^^ Rescue operation in underground platforms of the Sobu-Yokosuka line at Tokyo station.






^^ Video footage of the train at Shinagawa, race between Tsurumi and Shinkoyasu, and from Yokohama to Higashitotsuka. Finally Totsuka. The train was moved to Ofuna Depot.

Helicopter shots from Asahi Shimbun: http://www.asahi.com/articles/photo/AS20141225004210.html


Random pics from tetsudo fans:


















http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/tomoki_s0826


















http://sk8888.exblog.jp/20426160


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Former Eidan (Tokyo Metro) 500 Series in Buenos Aires "Subte" Subway. 

They operated in Marunouchi Line between 1959 and 1996. In Subte, some units operates with the original Eidan livery.


----------



## lkstrknb

Here are a couple videos from the Linimo Maglev in Nagoya, Japan. The technology is very mature and ready to implement in other cities around the world. It is amazing how quiet the trains are. You can barely hear trains running at 100km/h! The first video is an overview of the system and the second video showcases the many switches and operation of the system.


----------



## lkstrknb

Here is a recent video of the Shonan Monorail.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Electrification of the Taketoyo Line*

In 2010 JR Central announces the electrification of the Taketoyo Line (South of Aichi Prefecture), 19,3 km in total. 










The "electric" service with 313 series will start on March 1 with the direct service to Nagoya.

http://railf.jp/news/2015/01/10/195500.html

Test run (Jan 10):






Cab view on spring 2014 with the catenary installed:


----------



## sacto7654

JR Central will actually start electrified train service on the Taketoyo Line a little earlier than expected--the original plans was for around June 2015 start, but now it appears they're preparing for a March 2015 start (my guess is March 15, 2015, a couple of weeks before the start of the the 2015 fiscal year, since fiscal years usually start on April 1st in Japan). 

It should be noted that railroad companies usually change their schedules a couple of weeks before the start of April and October, so the March 15, 2015 start for electrified service on the Taketoyo Line makes sense.


----------



## starrwulfe

k.k.jetcar said:


> What is the justification for a complete rebuilding (other than "it's old")? .


Well it's simply because the whole facility is just what you just said, old and not very user friendly in this day and age. 

If I recall correctly many of the entrances and exits are pretty narrow because they were designed before electronic ticket machines and turnstiles so a lot of the spaces are taken up with electronic equipment now. Underneath the facility is like a big maze. And for car drivers there are a few narrow underpasses that have to be negotiated if you're trying to get from one side of the station complex to the other, creating a huge traffic jam around the area in the mornings and in the evenings. 

I actually used to live not too far from the area when I first moved to Japan 14 years ago and would take the Kyoto line from Shojaku station or Kandai-mae to Juso where I had a part time job.

Just like the old Toyoko Shibuya station, this one is also an old friend of mine that I would be sad to see go, but excited to see changed.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## k.k.jetcar

But would you call the widening of passages or digging new tunnels underneath a "big renewal" on the scale of Shibuya Station, Keikyu Kamata, or Hankyu Awaji?? There is very little room in adjacent areas for new construction, unless property takings are done. As far as car traffic, wouldn't most drivers just use the nearby Yodogawa Road underpass (a four laner) to get from one side to the other?


----------



## Woonsocket54

I miss quashlo. 

It's just not the same now.


----------



## starrwulfe

k.k.jetcar said:


> But would you call the widening of passages or digging new tunnels underneath a "big renewal" on the scale of Shibuya Station, Keikyu Kamata, or Hankyu Awaji??


Until we see anything official come from Hankyu, I'm not gonna argue balls and strikes over semantics of makeover vs total rebuild. 

Cars do use Yodogawa Dori to pass thru, but pick ups, drop offs, taxis, bus termini, and shopping areas around there create havoc. Looks like Yamato Saidaiji without the crossing gates. 

Anyhow, ill be there in a month to nose around and get some pictures, so I'll be on the lookout for any telltale signs of preconstruction.


----------



## starrwulfe

Woonsocket54 said:


> I miss quashlo.
> 
> It's just not the same now.


Hey, he was going above and beyond the call of duty with updating this space. 

If I had more time, I'd happily take up the slack, but work is a real PITA right now. 

As soon as things get back on track though, I'll do my best to get things cooking in here more. 

Sent from my SC-04E using Tapatalk


----------



## Woonsocket54

starrwulfe said:


> As soon as things get back on track though, I'll do my best to get things cooking in here more.


Thanks. This is the urban transport forum - we try to keep things on track. :lol:


----------



## sacto7654

I still personally think that a rebuild of the Hankyu Jūsō Station is probably in the advanced planning stages and could be announced within the next year or so. It would certainly be one of the biggest construction projects in the Osaka area, especially putting in modern platforms and replacing many buildings around the station. Given the scale of the rebuild, it could provide thousands of jobs for construction workers in the Osaka area.

It's going to be a tricky project, especially how narrow is the area around the station, redoing all the underground passages, and minimizing interference with all the trains that pass the station.


----------



## Sr.Horn

Woonsocket54 said:


> I miss quashlo.
> 
> It's just not the same now.


I miss too but... well, thanks. I suppose everything is updated since Quashlo is away is just pure imagination.



starrwulfe said:


> If I had more time, I'd happily take up the slack, but work is a real PITA right now.


True if you try to follow the Quashlo-style of posting.

Reports like #7096 needs at least 3 to 4 hours for translation, compare and post. The prize after that usually isn't any kind of feedback from the other users. hno:


----------



## orulz

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> Random question: were there ever plans to connect the Tokyo Metro Ginza Line and the Keio Inokashira Line? The way the Ginza Line runs into the Keio building seems like the the intention was there. The Inokashira Line is only 5 cars but it seems like it wouldn't be too hard for it to become 6 in order to accommodate the Ginza Line.


Train length is about the only thing that is NOT an issue in pursuing this connection. The trains are actually almost exactly the same length, within 4 meters. Inokashira = 5x20m=100m, Ginza = 6x16m=96m.

The actual issues are:
1. Rail gauge (Inokashira = 1067mm Cape Gauge, Ginza = 1435mm Standard Gauge)
2. Loading Gauge (HxW in mm: Ginza = 3465x2550, Inokashira = 4100x2864)
3. Platform height (Ginza = ??, Inokashira = ?? - not sure but they're definitely different)
4. Electrification (Inokashira = 1500vdc overhead, Ginza = 600vdc third rail)
5. Grade crossings (Inokashira = lots, Ginza = none)
6. Sigals/ATC: (Inokashira = Keio ATC, Ginza = CS-ATC)
7. Elevation mismatch (Inokashira = 2F, Ginza = 3F of the Shibuya Mark City complex)

All of these are of course solvable, but taken together they are quite a formidable obstacle.

There are two ways I can see that this would ever possibly make sense:
1. If there is some future project to grade separate the entire Inokashira line. The newly built grade separated portions could built progressing west in phases from Shibuya, and be built as extensions of the Ginza Line. The terminus of the Inokashira line is then moved progressively west until the entire project is complete.
2. If there is some future project to completely rebuild the Ginza Line to modern earthquake resistance standards, and the line is dug up and completely rebuilt as an extension of the Inokashira Line.
.


----------



## Svartmetall

Sr.Horn said:


> True if you try to follow the Quashlo-style of posting.
> 
> Reports like #7096 needs at least 3 to 4 hours for translation, compare and post. The prize after that usually isn't any kind of feedback from the other users. hno:


Oh, it is appreciated, trust me. That's why I make sure to like all of your efforts even if I don't have something intelligent to add to your posts.


----------



## orulz

Quashlo was a machine. Completely amazing. He must have practically treated this as a full time job. All the updates since his departure are very much appreciated!


----------



## ukiyo

Quashlo and I were good friends, I know that he was bothered by lack of feedback and such as well. I would try to post more also (and I think I'm the only active japanese poster left?) but I've been really busy and sick lately too. I post more in the Japan forum though (but not for the past month due to being busy and sick as I mentioned). I also am similar to quashlo in the sense that I get bothered when there's no feedback. For example I have basically been gone for a month but nobody in the Japan forum (or any) even noticed :lol:. It makes you question stuff, I think quashlo just decided it wasn't worth it anymore. Me and him used to edit wiki articles together also. Anyway the fact that he has never responded to my PMs leads me to believe that he is gone for good.

I actually forget this thread even exists until I search "Japan" on SSC and sometimes it comes up.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Re. quashlo's exemplary work, the fact is, there is very little interest in the English speaking world about the esoteric subject here, and even less about Japan-based projects- just look at the subjects posted on other sites/blogs about transport/transit issues- it's often as if Japan doesn't even exist. It has always been that way- in Japan, there is loads of information about projects around the world, railway systems in Europe are covered regularly in publications. But the reverse barely registers a trickle, if at all. Given that often the reportage on general topics about Japan in the MSM is just wrong, is it no surprise that niche topics aren't covered at all??


----------



## 00Zy99

What does MSM stand for?

I try to give likes whenever I can, but I simply don't have that much constructive comments to make and the last thing I want to do is spam this most glorious thread.

I WOULD like state that I tremendously appreciate all of the hard work that everyone does to translate this most interesting topic.


----------



## 00Zy99

BTW-how is the Tobu Skytree Line grade separation coming at Takenotsuka?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> What does MSM stand for?


Main Stream Media, i.e. TV, newspapers, large magazines and their associated internet outlets, as opposed to forums, blogosphere, bulletin boards, twitter, etc.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

00Zy99 said:


> BTW-how is the Tobu Skytree Line grade separation coming at Takenotsuka?


There is the somewhat dated report, but it appears that work is still in preliminary stages, such as widening the right of way, decommissioning a bus turntable, etc.
http://mirai-report.com/blog-entry-1317.html

Groundbreaking of the rebuild occured in 2012, and the timeline is nine years to completion. The cost of the whole project is 54.4 billion yen, with Adachi ward and the national government fronting 45.6 billion yen, and Tobu Railway the remaining 8.8 billion yen, which will give you an idea of the funding split on these kinds of projects.


----------



## smithrh

Woonsocket54 said:


> I miss quashlo.
> 
> It's just not the same now.





starrwulfe said:


> Hey, he was going above and beyond the call of duty with updating this space.





orulz said:


> Quashlo was a machine. Completely amazing. He must have practically treated this as a full time job. All the updates since his departure are very much appreciated!





ukiyo said:


> Quashlo and I were good friends, I know that he was bothered by lack of feedback and such as well. I would try to post more also (and I think I'm the only active japanese poster left?) but I've been really busy and sick lately too. I post more in the Japan forum though (but not for the past month due to being busy and sick as I mentioned). I also am similar to quashlo in the sense that I get bothered when there's no feedback. For example I have basically been gone for a month but nobody in the Japan forum (or any) even noticed :lol:. It makes you question stuff, I think quashlo just decided it wasn't worth it anymore. Me and him used to edit wiki articles together also. Anyway the fact that he has never responded to my PMs leads me to believe that he is gone for good.


I for one absolutely appreciated his posts. I might not have had any replies, but people shouldn't take that as a lack of interest or appreciation. I'm not really expert enough to know what I'm talking about most of the time, so I'm happy to be a sponge, so to speak. 

I also noticed within days that he wasn't posting. I posted something that I was absolutely sure he'd have some insightful commentary on, and when he didn't, I knew something was amiss. In past times, he had been away in Japan and I figured this was another one of these times, but apparently not. 

His map I use nearly every day. 

If anything, I'm hoping that he had a conflict with his place of employment and they requested he stop posting. That does happen. I'd be disappointed and actually a bit sad if he decided to stop posting by himself.


----------



## ukiyo

A little fun fact, I am actually one of the people responsible for the "like" button. I gave a final push to Jan and the next day it was implemented (at least that's how I remember it ). I pushed for it precisely for people like quashlo...but I guess it wasn't enough. Anyway please use the like button a lot for Sr. Horn!! I wish I knew what happened to Quashlo but unfortunately I don't. I kind of lost his email and such...well because my own email was hacked and I had to change it lol.

By the way, if you guys ever find something and want translations please don't hesitate to send me a PM.

If you guys want to admire one last thing from Quashlo here is a wiki page that we both entirely made (with him doing the majority of the work I just helped with translations and inputting some data): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_urban_rail_systems_in_Japan

I think it's quite a good source of info if I may so myself 

P.S. please also check the infrastructure forum in the Japan forum.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Another good thing about quashlo was he backed up his posts with facts and citations, not just speculation.


----------



## Sr.Horn

Well, back to topic :lol:




quashlo said:


> *MLIT approves Senseki Line, Tōhoku Line link*
> 
> Official press release:
> http://www.mlit.go.jp/report/press/tetsudo03_hh_000051.html
> 
> This is part of the reconstruction efforts in Ishinomaki City and other local cities and towns along the Senseki Line, involving construction of a new track connection between the Senseki Line and Tōhoku Main Line north of Sendai, allowing for interlining of Senseki Line trains onto the Tōhoku Main Line south of Takagimachi. They will construct a 0.3 km connection between Matsushima Station (Tōhoku Line) and Takagimachi Station (Senseki Line), reducing travel times between Sendai and Ishinomaki to around 60 minutes (reduction of as much as 10 minutes compared to pre-earthquake travel times). The connection will carry about 3,000 passengers a day. Total project cost is approx. ¥1.8 billion and construction will take place from FY2013 to FY2015. Opening will be sometime in FY2015, around the same time that the Rikuzen Ono – Takagimachi section of the Senseki Line reopens.




The resumption of the service on Rikuzen Ono – Takagimachi section (Senseki Line) will be at the end of May. The same day, the Tohoku-Senseki Link will be put in service.


First, the link between the Tohoku Main Line and the Senseki Line (Senseki-Tohoku Line). January 10:






January 29:


















Source http://sendai-satouya.cocolog-nifty.com/

^^ This is a Senseki Line Commuter Train from Takagimachi (current termini)


Second: The new alignment on Senseki Line between Rikuzen-Ono and Takagimachi.

Specifically, the new alignment affects 3,5km and two stations, Tōna and Nobiru, both relocated.










Situation on January 25.

Near Naruse viaduct (Rikuzen-Ono - Nobiru):




























Between Nobiru and Tōna stations:










Crossing Oku-Matsushima Park Line (prefectural road):










Rikuzen-Ōtsuka station:



















Source: http://ameblo.jp/rokkouorosi/page-3.html


Nobiru and Tōna stations are under it final stage of construction (but I couldn't find pictures). Here the renders:









Nobiru









Tōna

Source: http://response.jp/article/2015/01/30/242948.html


----------



## smithrh

*(Eventual) Tokyo visit - favorite rail lines/spots*

This might stir up some conversation here... 

So, at some point in the future, hopefully this year, I will return to Japan. I last visited in the 1994 timeframe - check my post history for pictures I posted from that time. 

I didn't ride trains that much when I was there, a bit of the Yamanote line, the Monorail from Tennoze (sp?) Isle to the Yamanote line, and the Shinkansen to Osaka (more specifically Shin-Osaka of course). 

I will be correcting that oversight on this visit. 

So, my question for people who have been there more recently or live there - what are your favorite lines to ride, and what trainspotting places are good?

As a *small* sample, I'd like to:

• Ride the Yamanote line in a circle, both directions
• Ride the Keikyu line
• Visit the Keikyu crossing right outside of Keikyu-Shinagawa
• Have the front seat on the Romancecar to Hakone and back
• Take the Enoden line
• See all of the major stations in Tokyo
• (not Tokyo but) See Kyoto and Osaka stations
• Take the train from the airport and back (there weren't any back then, took the bus)

I'm even considering staying in hotels that overlook stations, there are interesting options for both Shinjuku and Shinagawa. 

Front-view opportunities is a main thing I'm looking for. I love massive, interesting infrastructure so anything that captures that is a plus. The grade-level crossings of multiple lines is also something I'd like to see. 

Input/feedback from the board?


----------



## Honolulu

smithrh said:


> This might stir up some conversation here...
> 
> So, at some point in the future, hopefully this year, I will return to Japan.
> 
> I will be correcting that oversight on this visit.
> 
> So, my question for people who have been there more recently or live there - what are your favorite lines to ride, and what trainspotting places are good?
> 
> As a *small* sample, I'd like to:
> 
> • Ride the Yamanote line in a circle, both directions
> • Ride the Keikyu line
> • Visit the Keikyu crossing right outside of Keikyu-Shinagawa
> • Have the front seat on the Romancecar to Hakone and back
> • Take the Enoden line
> • See all of the major stations in Tokyo
> • (not Tokyo but) See Kyoto and Osaka stations
> • Take the train from the airport and back (there weren't any back then, took the bus)
> 
> Front-view opportunities is a main thing I'm looking for. I love massive, interesting infrastructure so anything that captures that is a plus. The grade-level crossings of multiple lines is also something I'd like to see.
> 
> Input/feedback from the board?


First to go from the airport to your hotel I would recommend the Keisei Skyliner because of it's historical significance (the line was supposed to be a Shinkansen) as well as it's up to 160km/h speed which is I believe the fastest non-Shinkansen speed. You can also take the Narita express to compare on your return to the airport. Don't forget that now there are many flights to Haneda as well and you can just take the Tokyo monorail or Keikyu to Shinagawa in a shorter time. It will also cost you a lot less. 

Yurikamome line is definitely a must do. It was constructed in 95 right after your trip and it's fantastic for seeing infrastructure in Tokyo. Definitely a ton of interesting sights along the way as it's an above ground line. Even better, it's automated so there's no conductor to block your view in the front  It also passes through Odaiba where most of the olympic venues will be. The 7300 series trainsets were also introduced on that line just last year. Here are some things to do in Odaiba as well: http://www.japan-guide.com/e/e3008.html

Video of train from Shimbasi to Toyosu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDAyi9Yc7rM

Oh and then from Toyosu you can take the Yurakucho metro line and go to Ginza to look at all the lights on the luxury stores. It's a great sight at night!

To take the Enoden line, I would take a JR train to Ofuna station (Tokaido line, Shonan Shinjuku or Yokosuka line are the quickest), then take the Shonan suspended monorail to Enoshima, then take the Enoden to Kamakura. Then from Kamakura go back to Tokyo with JR. (making sure to see some sights at Enoshima and Kamakura)

You could also stop at Yokohama along the way and got to Chinatown and check out all the nice skyscrapers at Minatomirai.

PS: you could also do two birds with one stone and take the Keikyu from Haneda airport to Shinagawa? 

When in Kyoto, I would definitely take the Keifuku line to Arashiyama (either from Shijo Omiya or from Kitano Hakubaicho) and go to Arashiyama and see the sights there and eat some Japanese food. Then definitely take the Sagano scenic railway from there, maybe even go on a hike in the area.

Another railway to definitely take there is the Eizan electric railway to Kurama. It's quite scenic when it starts getting in the mountains (great during fall with all the Momiji trees) and you can go visit Kurama shrine and bathe in Kurama onsen. 

Don't forget the lovely Hankyu trains when going to Osaka, there is also the special Hankyu Kyotrain that runs on weekends and holidays only (URL with schedule) http://www.hankyu.co.jp/area_info/arashiyama-navi/kyotrain.html which I would recommend. Alternatively the JR Kyoto line to go to Osaka is the quickest. 

I forgot to mention the Umekoji SL museum in Kyoto. They are currently constructing the largest rail museum in Japan there but I'm not sure if It will be open when you get there. 

I would stay at least two days in Kyoto. It's much more interesting and beautiful than Osaka IMO (besides, Osaka is a short train ride away)


----------



## Honolulu

Some more info:

Here's a nice pedestrian bridge in Kyoto for taking pictures and whatnot of Shinkansen and other trains departing and leaving Kyoto station: https://www.google.com/maps/dir/34.9870651,135.7606629/34.9856932,135.7700027/@34.9879085,135.7663282,17z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e2

And another nice spot in Tokyo for looking at Shinkansen is a starbucks at Tokyo station city, here's a video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0clNlJtb5FU

Here's the building so you know what to look for:









PS: I wouldn't really recommend hotels near Kyoto station because it's a run down area.


----------



## Svartmetall

Some of my favourite private lines in Tokyo are the Tokyu lines. They are incredibly well run and have some nice rolling stock. I second going to Yokohama, too. You can through run on the Toyoko line from the Fukutoshin line on the Tokyo metro (and even take the Minatomirai line into the skyscraper district as it all through-runs) and then come back via the Keihin-Tohoku line if you want a change. 

Also, I really liked Osaka. I think it's a very underrated city in Japan - fantastic food and a lot to see. The area around Kyoto station is okay, but the southern part of the station is not as nice as the northern - I certainly wouldn't call it "run down" though.


----------



## ukiyo

smithrh said:


> This might stir up some conversation here...
> 
> So, at some point in the future, hopefully this year, I will return to Japan. I last visited in the 1994 timeframe - check my post history for pictures I posted from that time.
> 
> I didn't ride trains that much when I was there, a bit of the Yamanote line, the Monorail from Tennoze (sp?) Isle to the Yamanote line, and the Shinkansen to Osaka (more specifically Shin-Osaka of course).
> 
> I will be correcting that oversight on this visit.
> 
> So, my question for people who have been there more recently or live there - what are your favorite lines to ride, and what trainspotting places are good?
> 
> As a *small* sample, I'd like to:
> 
> • Ride the Yamanote line in a circle, both directions
> • Ride the Keikyu line
> • Visit the Keikyu crossing right outside of Keikyu-Shinagawa
> • Have the front seat on the Romancecar to Hakone and back
> • Take the Enoden line
> • See all of the major stations in Tokyo
> • (not Tokyo but) See Kyoto and Osaka stations
> • Take the train from the airport and back (there weren't any back then, took the bus)
> 
> I'm even considering staying in hotels that overlook stations, there are interesting options for both Shinjuku and Shinagawa.
> 
> Front-view opportunities is a main thing I'm looking for. I love massive, interesting infrastructure so anything that captures that is a plus. The grade-level crossings of multiple lines is also something I'd like to see.
> 
> Input/feedback from the board?


If you like the views from my videos here then add these ones


----------



## smithrh

Hankyu trains are the maroon colored ones, right?

I also like the line that runs between Nagoya and Osaka with a variety of branches, they have front-view opportunities as well. 

In Tokyo, are there lines I should actively avoid? Are there subways that are interesting in some way, underground passages?

I did stay in Osaka for a few nights last time. I was only in Kyoto for the amount of time the Shinkansen stopped there. 

I will be traveling overseas for the next two weeks (no train opportunities, sadly), but I will read posts when I can, not sure if I'll be able to respond. Thought I'd let people know that so I don't appear to go away... 

P.S. - the flights from here to Haneda arrive at really bad times, typically right around 11 or midnight - not good for catching the Keikyu line or Monorail if the flight is delayed.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

k.k.jetcar said:


> Re. quashlo's exemplary work, the fact is, there is very little interest in the English speaking world about the esoteric subject here, and even less about Japan-based projects- just look at the subjects posted on other sites/blogs about transport/transit issues- it's often as if Japan doesn't even exist. It has always been that way- in Japan, there is loads of information about projects around the world, railway systems in Europe are covered regularly in publications. But the reverse barely registers a trickle, if at all. Given that often the reportage on general topics about Japan in the MSM is just wrong, is it no surprise that niche topics aren't covered at all??


I'm sorry I didn't display more of an interest. I just find Japans rail services very overwhelming and difficult to keep track of as an outsider. Even to understand London rail can be daunting but Japan triple as much.


----------



## pudgym29

*What you should see.*



smithrh said:


> This might stir up some conversation here...
> So, at some point in the future, hopefully this year, I will return to Japan. I last visited in the 1994 timeframe - check my post history for pictures I posted from that time.
> I didn't ride trains that much when I was there, a bit of the Yamanote line, the Monorail from Tennozu Isle to the Yamanote line, and the Shinkansen to Osaka (more specifically Shin-Osaka of course).
> I will be correcting that oversight on this visit.
> So, my question for people who have been there more recently or live there - what are your favorite lines to ride, and what trainspotting places are good?
> As a *small* sample, I'd like to:
> Ride the Yamanote line in a circle, both directions
> Ride the Keikyu line
> Visit the Keikyu crossing right outside of Keikyu-Shinagawa
> Have the front seat on the Romancecar to Hakone and back
> Take the Enoden line
> See all of the major stations in Tokyo
> (not Tokyo but) See Kyoto and Osaka stations
> Take the train from the airport and back (there weren't any back then, took the bus)
> I'm even considering staying in hotels that overlook stations, there are interesting options for both Shinjuku and Shinagawa.
> Front-view opportunities is the main thing I'm looking for. I love massive, interesting infrastructure so anything that captures that is a plus. The grade-level crossings of multiple lines is also something I'd like to see.
> 
> Input/feedback from the board?





smithrh said:


> {edit}
> In Tokyo, are there lines I should actively avoid? Are there subways that are interesting in some way, underground passages?
> {edit II}
> P.S. - the flights from here to Haneda arrive at really bad times, typically right around 11 or midnight - not good for catching the Keikyu line or Monorail if the flight is delayed.


   
(_There's how to make a list_.} :wink2:
I am returning to metropolitan Tokyo on 6 March. This will be my eleventh visit to Japan (since December 2005).
I did not have definite plans to visit here then, but my travel bot turned up an *amazing low fare* from Chicago to Tokyo for early March: $770 round-trip.
*You can still get this airfare from Chicago to Tokyo* for trips lasting 12, 14, 16, 19, 23, 24, 28, or 30 days, from 5th March. 
There is a catch: _I have to change airplanes once each way_. However, the giveback to this is: My flights are to | from *Haneda* Airport.
It sounds like you might have the _same flight to HND_ as do I, R.H. Is it United 875 SFO-HND? Because, yes, this flight arriving at 22:35 (in March ~ 23:00 in April) does not give you a lot of time to do important and valuable things at Haneda.
It hurts that the Keikyu counter will have closed at 22:00. :no:
You won't get a very good exchange rate at HND.
I encourage you to stay in *Yokohama*. I will. Hopefully, I'll get the hostel I prefer. (It is sometimes not available for all the nights I want to be there.) Still, business hotels in central Yokohama are reasonable. Plus, for photograph taking, there is an overpass by the Keikyu Kanagawa station where you can gets hundreds of overhead shots of both Keikyu and J.R. consists coming downward toward Yokohama station.
I will probably wind up buying a PASMO card this trip. But it won't pay for all my trips. There are special tickets providing _unlimited rides_ on select routes both in Yokohama and in Tokyo, as well as one which tosses in a round-trip ticket from Yokohama to Tokyo (on Keikyu), and unlimited riding on the four *Toei subway lines*, the Nippori-Toneri liner (another automated guideway train with no conductor to obstruct frontal views), and the Toden Arakawa tram.
There are a lot of Tokyo subways stations with _fascinating_ underground passages. I managed to find the obscure portion on the Tokyo Metro W-WW site which displays 'yard maps' of each subway station. That link is to the confounding *Shibuya* station. You can try studying them now. If you have the Tokyo Metro Guide (it has the names of all its stations), you can change "shibuya" to those other stations and see that station's yard map. There are some astounding passageways. (Photograph them too.)
I have done well shooting trains at Motomachi-Chukagai, Yokohama, Hiyoshi, Keikyu Kamata, Naka-Meguro, Sengakuji, Yoyogi-Uehara, Nishi-Funabashi, Kita-Senju, and Aoto stations.
For riding the Keikyu line, I encourage you to look for the _two-door 2100 series cars_ which run in regular service only between Misakiguchi and Sengakuji. They feature transverse seating, which is rare for trains in metropolitan Tokyo.
If I can stress only one thing to a prospective visitor to metropolitan Tokyo, it is: *Don't submit to J.R. bondage*. Do not adopt the mindset that if you can't get to somewhere on a J.R. train, you won't go there. You will miss solid, intriguing neighborhoods.


----------



## Sr.Horn

Other good point for train-spotting:

Musashi Kosugi Station (Yokosuka Line), January 30, 2015:


----------



## Sr.Horn

Delivering of new electric loco "Deki 120" for Meitetsu (Nagoya Railroad).

Testing at Fuchu plant:





Kanto area:





Nagoya:





121-122 is 4-axis electric locomotive manufactured by Toshiba in Fuchu plant.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

^^They are the first electric locomotives brought by a "private" (non-JR) railway in many decades.


----------



## Woonsocket54

ukiyo said:


> Anyway the fact that he has never responded to my PMs leads me to believe that he is gone for good.


I hope he's doing something fun. 

But seriously, everyone's efforts - big and small - are appreciated. But there is no question that quashlo went above and beyond and was amongst the most diligent posters in the transport forums.


----------



## sacto7654

I wonder what Meitetsu wants with these new electric locomotives. Will they be used to move passenger trainsets around for servicing reasons? Will they be assigned to industrial leads that connect initially to Meitetsu lines, which in turn connect to the JR Central Tokaidō Main Line?


----------



## lkstrknb

New video of the Osaka Monorail Saito Line branch. Time-lapse switching operations and cab view.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*JR West to construct new station near Kyoto Railway Museum*



















JR West has announced on February 2 the construction of a new railway station in JR Sagano Line in Kyoto. The new station will be installed where Shichijo Street and Sagano Line crossing.

This new station will be located 0,8km from Tambaguchi Station and 1,7km from Kyoto Station. The station will be completed by spring 2019 at cost of 4,9 billion yen.

Location: http://goo.gl/maps/OdJ90

JR West Press Release: http://www.westjr.co.jp/press/article/2015/02/page_6764.html

Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Are they also looking at increasing service frequency at all on that line within urban Kyoto?


----------



## 00Zy99

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ Are they also looking at increasing service frequency at all on that line within urban Kyoto?


Given that they just finished double-tracking it, I imagine so. The only remaining single track stretch is from the junction with the Tokaido Line to Kyoto Station. They would need to expand the RoW or shift the tracks south to remove a siding.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Introduction of Green Car Service on Chūō Line (Rapid)*

JR East Press Release: http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2014/20150203.pdf










February 4, 2015, JR East has announced the introduction of the Green Car service on Chūō Line (Rapid) from Tokyo to Ōtsuki, and Chūō/Ōme Line trains from Tachikawa to Ōme. The company pretends to start this service on FY 2020.










On E233 series trains, JR East will add 2 bi-level cars (cars 4-5) and change from current 10 cars-set to 12-cars set. 










For that reason, 44 stations on Chūō Line and Chūō/Ōme Line will be improved in the next five years to allow 12-cars trains.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Wow, that's quite a change in length. Good to see that they're catering for the longer distance commuters on the line, though. 44 station improvements to add two carriages though, that's an impressive amount of work.


----------



## Svartmetall

If you're correct, then I would recommend contacting the owner of UrbanRail.net (Robert Schwandl). He'll be more than happy to make the correction I'm sure. Nice spotting!


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Tennōji Station: platform doors in service*

Under the plan to install platforms doors on the stations of Osaka Municipal Subway, since February 14, the Tennōji Station on Midosuji Line (*M*) has too.



>


Source: http://osakacityview.blog.fc2.com/page-1.html


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^ Note the







. This is the new logo for the subway lines, a letter inside a colored circle.

Osaka Municipal Subway is changing the signals. I dude if they are trying some designs. Well, here the different supports and types of signals installed:



>


Source: http://osaka-subway.com/signsystem/


----------



## starrwulfe

⬆⬆
Wow, that was pretty quick because I was just there 3 weeks ago and none of those signs had been changed yet.


----------



## sacto7654

I wonder will JR West install platform doors on Osaka Loop Line stations just before the arrival of the 323 Series EMU.


----------



## pudgym29

*Finally{?} - my images of Tokyo station*

 Phew.
OK, here they are, making their *world premiere* :righton:; select pictures from both within and without the paid area of Tokyo station this past Saturday, 14 March. 
   
  
   
I have lots more images [1313 in total], but these are all I duplicated for upload tonight. :cheers2:


----------



## Woonsocket54

dimlys1994 said:


> Updated Toyama tram map on urbanrail.net:


And here is a comparison to the official map:










http://www.chitetsu.co.jp/?page_id=656


----------



## Woonsocket54

dimlys1994 said:


> As for me, Shin-Hakushima reminds me horizontal lift stations in Saint-Petersburg. What a similarity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neat!


I noticed the same thing. I have never seen these offset platform screen doors anywhere else except St Petersburg (Hiroshima's other Astram stations don't appear to have these).









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Metro_SPB_Line3_Vasileostrovskaya.jpg


----------



## 00Zy99

pudgym29 said:


> Phew.
> OK, here they are, making their *world premiere* :righton:; select pictures from both within and without the paid area of Tokyo station this past Saturday, 14 March.
> 
> 
> 
> I have lots more images [1313 in total], but these are all I duplicated for upload tonight. :cheers2:


Those are rather small. And the site that they link to is slow, cluttered, and gives pop-ups. If you could enlarge them on here, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*227 Series Red Wing debut!*

The 227 series is a DC electric multiple unit train operated by West Japan Railway Company (JR West) for use on suburban services in the Hiroshima area. The train debuted in service on 14 March 2015.

The 227 series trains revenue in service initially on the Sanyo Main Line between Shiraichi and Iwakuni, replacing ageing JNR-era 115 series EMUs.

The trains will also displace 115 series EMUs on the Kure Line and Kabe Line, with the entire fleet of 276 vehicles (106 sets) scheduled to be delivered by the end of fiscal 2018.

(Wikipedia 227 series)

Following, the photos of the first day in service:



>


Source: http://urbankoikoi.blog63.fc2.com/blog-entry-1314.html


Scenes at new Shin-Hakushima Station (note the erotic-style melody :lol:







Scenes at Hiroshima Station:


----------



## sacto7654

Better start taking those 115 Series EMU videos now. With JR West beginning the process to replace the 115's, the 227's will by 2018 roam on the San'yō Main Line between Himeji and Shimonoseki Stations. And likely by 2018, there will be no more 115's in the Niigata area as they are replaced by E129 Series EMU's. (In fact, I think JR East will do additional E129 buys that will replace all the 115's operating out of Takasaki and on the Chūō Main Line between Takao and Shiojiri Stations.)


----------



## Sr.Horn

Sr.Horn said:


> *New rolling stock on Sapporo Toho Line*
> 
> Last October 31, Sapporo City Transport Bureau announces the new 9000 series for Toho Line (sky blue line) that will enter in operation by April 2015.
> 
> A total of 80 cars (20 four-cars sets) made on Kawasaki Heavy Industries in Kobe will be delivered until the end of FY 2016.
> 
> Those new trains incorporates ATO and will be equipped with VVVF inverters and interior LED lighting. Bogies and portions of the couplers from current Toho Line rolling stock will be reused on the new units in order to reduce costs.
> 
> Platform edge doors are to be installed at all Toho Line stations by fiscal 2016.
> 
> Source: http://response.jp/article/2014/11/04/236554.html



17 March 2015 - Sapporo Municipal Subway hold a public presentation of the new 9000 series for the Toho Line. The new trains will enter in service next 28 April 2015. This units will replace the 7000 series (1988)




































Interiors. Many handrails has been installed dividing in two the longitudinal seats









The four cars of the train has space for wheelchairs









Every door has an LCD screen to provide information










Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2015/03/19_18.html


----------



## Sr.Horn

*E235 Series first test run*

For its first time, the new E235 make a test run outside the Niitsu plant.

Yamanote Line's E235 Series is scheduled to revenue in service by fall 2015.



>


Source & photos: http://tetsudo-shimbun.com/article/topic/entry-347.html

Video:












More videos: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=E235系&search_sort=video_date_uploaded


----------



## sacto7654

Because the E235 was designed very specifically to handle new Yamanote Line platform layout with the platform doors, we may not see the E235 other JR East lines anytime soon. This is why I wonder when it's time to replace the 205 and 209 Series EMU's on the JR East Musashino Line, they'll just buy more E233 trainsets, probably similar to the E233's now running on the Yokohama Line.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Ohmi Railway 100 Series*

This is the former Seibu 101 Series removed from the service in 2012. Now, several units have a second life in this local network in Shiga Prefecture.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohmi_Railway



>


Photos: http://ameblo.jp/tomoya-ameba20/


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New 8300 Series*

Nankai Electric Railway has announced the incorporation of new trains by autumn 2015.

A total of 20 cars (four five-cars unit) will enter in service on Nankai Main Line, Airport Line and Wakayamako Line.

This trains will be similar to the current 8000 and 8200 series.











The dimensions ares 20,765mm (length) × 2,830mm (width) × 4,140mm (height).

The capacity of the cars are 47 seating / 94 standing on end cars and 55 seating / 98 standing on intermediate cars.

Company will introduce LCD screen to provide information in four languages (japanese, english, chinese and korean).

Also full LED lighting to save 50% of energy.










Source: http://www.nankai.co.jp/library/company/news/pdf/150325.pdf


----------



## sacto7654

Ohmi Railway is famous for EMU's with *VERY* loud traction motors. It's going to be strange to watch EMU's running on that line with much quieter traction motors of the ex-Seibu EMU's.


----------



## Sr.Horn

I watched some photos with new tracks in part of the lines or stations. Maybe they want to reduce the noise little by little.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New trains for Kobe Rokko Liner*

Kobe New Transit has announced on 26 of March the acquisition of new trains for its automatic guideway transit.









Current series 1000 trains (Wikipedia)

The manufacturer of new trains will be Kawasaki Heavy Industries (Hyogo Plant). The first unit will enter in service in 2017. This trains will be the substitute of current 11 sets of 1000 series. Is planned to finish the change of trains by 2023.

Rokko Liner is a 4,5 km line between Sumiyoshi (JR Kobe Line) and Marine Park Station on Rokko Island. 










This new trains will have an aluminum body, wood floor and glass. Information of stations and others will be provided by large LCD screens.

http://www.city.kobe.lg.jp/information/press/2015/03/20150326161101.html


----------



## Sr.Horn

*More 12-600 series train for TOEI Oedo Line*

The new set of 12-600 series will enter in service next 6 of April. Current 12-600 trains starts it service in 2012. The new trains incorpores larges LCD screens and full color LED displays.










http://response.jp/article/2015/03/31/247921.html

Test ride:


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Shizuoka Railway A3000 Series*










For some strange reason I didn't translated this information from November 2014. Is about the new A3000 Series train-sets for Shizuoka Railway (Shizutetsu), now under construction on J-TREC plant and expected to revenue in service in spring 2016. Current 1000 series will be removed.



Sr.Horn said:


> *Shizuoka Railway, nuevos trenes en 2016*
> 
> También conocida como _Shizutetsu_, es un operador privado que explota una línea de 11 kilómetros dentro de la misma ciudad. También líneas de autobús, taxis, grandes almacenes, supermercados, una compañía constructora e inmobiliaria. Por negocio diversificado no será.
> 
> En lo referente al negocio ferroviario, la línea Shizuoka-Shimizu opera desde 1908 con ancho 762mm y con ancho 1067mm y 600V DC desde 1920 y totalmente duplicada.
> 
> En 11 kilómetros encontramos 15 estaciones, podríamos considerarla una línea de metro. La frecuencia en hora punta es de un tren cada cinco minutos, y en hora valle cada seis minutos.
> 
> Ahora, Shizuoka Railway ha anunciado la introducción de nuevos trenes a partir de la primavera de 2016. En total serán 24 coches (12 trenes de dos coches) en ocho años.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Como es habitual en los trenes urbanos al aire libre, el cuerpo estará hecho de acero inoxidable. Para el ahorro energético, usarán iluminación LED. La velocidad máxima de los trenes será el mismo que las unidades actuales serie 1000, 70 km/h. Inversores VVVF y frenos regenerativos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Del diseño exterior se está considerando todavía el color. Por dentro tendrá asientos longitudinales y espacio para personas con movilidad reducida. Los nuevos trenes incorporarán información en pantallas LCD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estos trenes sustituirán a los actuales de la serie 1000, en servicio desde hace 40 años cuando se introdujeron en 1973.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://response.jp/


^^ In brief: 24 vehicles (12 2-car sets). Max speed 70km/h. Full LED lighting. VVVF Inverter and regenerative brakes. Inside the train, the information will be provided by LCD Screens (I'm 120% sure LCD screens in Japanese, English, Chinese and Korean :lol.

Well, today the company has announced the name of the train (A3000) and seven of the twelve new trains will be painted in different colors: "Rainbow of Seven Colors" the other five train-sets will be silver.










They want to transmit the charm of Shizuoka with the colors: Passion Red (Kunozan Ishigaki strawberry), Pretty Pink (shrimps), Brilliant Orange Yellow (tangerines ¿of Shizuoka?), Fresh Green (wasabi), Natural Green (tea), Clear Blue (Mount Fuji skies), and Elegant Blue (the color of the sea on Suruga Bay).










Two beautiful CM to end this post. In the first is shown the daily work of the rail staff and the colors of the new trains. The second appeals the emotion of the commuters.

CM “Sasaeru Chikara”





CM “Tsunagaru omoi” 







Source: http://response.jp/article/2015/06/19/253814.html / http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2015/06/19/700/


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Shizutetsu is one of smallest railways of Japan. It's more a LRT than a commuter rail.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ In all but rolling stock and alignment, I'd agree to an extent.


----------



## Sr.Horn

Sad news from Wakayama:





> Stationmaster Tama dies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tama, the popular calico cat stationmaster at Kishi Station in Kinokawa, Wakayama Prefecture, died on Monday. She was 16, which would be considered around 80 in human years.
> 
> Wakayama Electric Railway Co. announced on Wednesday that it will give Tama the title of “honorary permanent stationmaster.” It will hold a funeral service for her at the station on the Kishigawa Line from 12:30 p.m. on Sunday.
> 
> Tama, who assumed the post in 2007, had been hospitalized after she fell sick due to nasal inflammation last month.


http://the-japan-news.com/news/article/0002243671
http://response.jp/article/2015/06/25/254186.html

JNN


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Yokohama Subway Blue Line Rapid Service*










The Yokohama City Transportation Bureau has detailed the plan for the new rapid service to introduce next July 18 on the Subway Blue Line (Line 1 and Line 3). 

The Blue Line is the second largest in Japan after Tokyo Oedo Line. It has 40,3 kilometers and 32 stations from Shonandai (SW) to Azamino (N).

This is the new pattern of Rapid and Local services:









Own elaboration










Until now, the travel time from Shonandai to Azamino takes 67 minutes. With the Rapid service is expected to reduce in 10 minutes. A total of two rapid trains per hour will be put in service.

According the track route, the unique station with four tracks on the Blue Line is Kaminagaya (km 29,4) Map: http://okiraku-goraku.com/work/tikatetue/yokohama_s_s.html

http://www.city.yokohama.lg.jp/koutuu/kigyo/newstopics/2015/news/20150512095200.html
http://response.jp/article/2015/06/24/254141.html

Cab view from back (Shonandai→Azamino)


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Keisei Oshiage Line grade separation*



Sr.Horn said:


> Some grade-separation works in Tokyo area at June 30th, 2014.
> 
> 
> *Keisei Oshiage Line* http://goo.gl/maps/bPkZB
> 
> Elevation between Keisei Oshiage Station outbound and Yahiro Station just before the bridge over Arakawa. 2 km in total.
> 
> ...


Down track on Keisei Oshiage Line was completed and is under preparation for the opening next August 22. The elevation includes Keisei-Hikifune Station (KS47). A total of eight level crossings will be eliminated.

This is the map of the project (central Tokyo on the left side):










And the image of the current situation, in blue the 上り up tracks existing (Oshiage), and pink for 下り down tracks (Aoto):



















View from Tokyo Skytree









Looking west (Central Tokyo)









Keisei-Hikifune Station looking east from the west side









From the up platform looking east









Looking west

Next, the situation on the platforms.


















As others grade separations in Japan, the type of track uses D-Elastic Sleeper 「Ｄ型弾性まくらぎ直結軌道」


















The platform has an elevator, a group of one stair and two groups of escalator (up and down)











Source: http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2015/06/2015822-8c74.html

http://www.keisei.co.jp/keisei/kouhou/news/150623_01.pdf


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New rolling stock for Osaka Nankō Port Town Line*

The Osaka City Transportation Bureau had announced on June 12 the new rolling stock for the Nankō Port Town Line from April 2016. This is the first time in 25 years since the last rolling stock added, the 100A series.



















New trains will receive the name of "200 Series" and will be formed by seven four-car units.

As the rest of the new rolling stock introduced in the recent years, the trains will have 100% LED lighting, new climate systems in order to save 40% of energy. Also the information, that will be provided by LCD screens in four languages (Japanese, English, Chinese and Korean).

The main difference will be the color of each train that is unique, inside the cars too. Company said that they want to create a friendly environment.


Current 100A Series (1991):























































Nankō Port Town Line is a rubbed tired line (VAL) inaugurated in 1981 as a transport system for the new south area of the Port of Osaka.

The line has a length of 7,9 kilometers and 10 stations from P09 Cosmosquare (Subway Chūō Line transfer) to P18 Suminoekōen (Subway Yotsubashi Line transfer). 30.000 users is the average daily ridership (2007).











Source:
http://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-3172.html
http://osaka-subway.com/newtram03/












Cab view Cosmosquare → Suminoekōen:


----------



## dimlys1994

From ErebosSan, video about Hiroshima trams:


----------



## Sr.Horn

:shifty:



> New subway lines eyed for Tokyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Yomiuri Shimbun
> The Tokyo metropolitan government has announced plans to construct two subway lines directly linking central Tokyo and two developing destinations — the Rinkai waterfront area, where major development is under way ahead of the 2020 Tokyo Olympics and Paralympics, and Shinagawa Station, the future terminal station of the Linear Chuo Shinkansen.
> 
> The metropolitan government will ask the central government to include the two new lines in the national policy on railway construction, which the Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism Ministry’s transportation policy council is to compile by the end of this fiscal year.
> 
> Of the two envisaged lines, the new line in the Rinkai area will connect the areas around Ginza in Chuo Ward and the Ariake district in Koto Ward, while the other line is expected to stretch from around Shirokane-Takanawa Station in Minato Ward, which is now served by subway lines such as the Tokyo Metro Namboku Line.
> 
> ...
> 
> The metropolitan government previously announced it would request the construction of 17 lines to the central government, which comprises five “lines for priority consideration,” including the Haneda Airport Access Line and an extension of the Yurakucho subway line, as well as 12 “lines for consideration.” The latest two lines were added to the latter category.


The Japan News


----------



## Svartmetall

Yes, yes YES! Also, build that cross Edogawa ward line or Koto ward line - that area needs a tangental link!


----------



## Sr.Horn

From Shirokane-Takanawa to Shinagawa could be a branch of the Metro Namboku Line. More interesting if this will run through the Tokaido/Yokosuka/Keihin-Tohoku Line.

For the Tokyo Station - Rinkai (Tokyo Teleport Station?) direct service I will imagine an eventual extension from Akihabara of the Tsukuba Express.


----------



## Svartmetall

Sr.Horn said:


> From Shirokane-Takanawa to Shinagawa could be a branch of the Metro Namboku Line. More interesting if this will run through the Tokaido/Yokosuka/Keihin-Tohoku Line.
> 
> For the Tokyo Station - Rinkai (Tokyo Teleport Station?) direct service I will imagine an eventual extension from Akihabara of the Tsukuba Express.


Is there a particular reason why it would have to be a branch of the Namboku line? Would it not be better to leave that section between Shirokane-Takanawa to Meguro just for the Mita line given they share tracks and then have the Namboku terminate at Shinagawa rather than branch it or does that not make sense?

The only problem I'd have with the extension of the Tsukuba express being the line to Rinkai would be the price of the ticket as it tends to be a little expensive. 

I really hope that the Yurakucho line is extended, that makes so much sense and would make a really big subway interchange in Koto too. Of those proposed lines, are there any for poor Edogawa that gets a little neglected for a ward that is so close to the city? I remember there being a proposal in the past for a brand new line for Edogawa to link it up better.


----------



## orulz

Svartmetall said:


> Is there a particular reason why it would have to be a branch of the Namboku line? Would it not be better to leave that section between Shirokane-Takanawa to Meguro just for the Mita line given they share tracks and then have the Namboku terminate at Shinagawa rather than branch it or does that not make sense?


 They could do that, and that would be pretty typical of the usual operations of Metro and Toei. They could slso possibly divvy the trains so that half of each (Mita and Nanboku) go on each branch (Shinagawa and Meguro.) Probably not likely since Metro and Toei seem to avoid complicated service patterns like this on their own tracks. (Although the private railway networks feeding into them with through running arrangements don't shy away from complicated routing.)

This will eliminate the only bottleneck in the tokyo subway network (Metro + Toei) where four tracks merge into two (the Yurakucho Extension to Sumiyoshi would create a new one, though.) There are places where two lines share a route or even a tunnel, but except this segment of Nanboku/Mita, each line always has its own pair of tracks.

I also wonder if there is any consideration for future extension past Shinagawa. You would get to the Rinkai Line if you proceed in pretty much a straight line through Shinagawa.



> I really hope that the Yurakucho line is extended, that makes so much sense and would make a really big subway interchange in Koto too. Of those proposed lines, are there any for poor Edogawa that gets a little neglected for a ward that is so close to the city? I remember there being a proposal in the past for a brand new line for Edogawa to link it up better.


The Metro Seven plan for a subway along Kannana dori from Kasai Rinkai Koen to Akabane would provide a new line through Edogawa. Both Metro Seven and Eight Liner have always seemed like cool plans to me, but also somewhat of a pipe dream.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Tokyo Monorail refurbished 2000 Series*

Tokyo Monorail has started the operations of the redesigned 2000 Series on June 18th.










The appearance of renewed cars includes three colors: green, sky blue and blue with white body. Same as 10000 series.










The interior has changed too in order to standardize the fleet.

Source: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2015/07/18/020/

karibajct video:


----------



## Wee.tanuki

I'm glad they're refurbishing the older rolling stock. For being a pretty neat monorail, it sure feels aged on the 1000 and (not yet refurbished) 2000 series.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Osaka Monorail 9 km stretch plan*










According different medias, the Government Cabinet and the Higashi-Osaka City has arrived to an accordance for the stretching plan of 9km of the Osaka Monorail Main Line south of Kadoma-shi with four new stations: *Kadoma-minami* (Subway Nagahori-Tsurumi-ryokuchi Line), *Konoikeshinden* (JR Tozai Line / Gakkentoshi Line), *Aramoto* (Kintetsu Keihanna Line), and *Uryudo* (with a new transfer station on the Kintetsu Nara Line).



























Kintetsu Nara Line

The cost of the project is about 105.000 million yen (775 million euro). The daily average of passengers on the new section is expected in 30.000 daily.

Construction is expected to start late 2018.

Source: http://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-3244.html and http://www.asahi.com/articles/ASH7Q36T8H7QPTIL007.html



Osaka Monorail cab view. Kadoma-shi - Banpaku-Kinen-Kōen Station via Saito Line


----------



## ilyas world

hy everyone can i see mokeup rolling stock mrt jakarta ??


----------



## dimlys1994

ilyas world said:


> hy everyone can i see mokeup rolling stock mrt jakarta ??


You mean former Tokyo metro cars, which in use in Jakarta?


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

ilyas world said:


> hy everyone can i see mokeup rolling stock mrt jakarta ??


Ask Google?


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Hanshin 5700 Series*










Hanshin Railway held a public visit to the Ishiyagawa and showed the new 5700 Series "JET SILVER" Local train.

The train made a discretionary trip from Osaka-Umeda terminal to the depot and back.

The new train will enter in service in August 2016 and will replace the ancient 5000 Series.



> Photos: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2015/07/26/173/


----------



## Sopomon

I did for several years, yes.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Keiō Line 7,2km grade separation project*

Keio Corporation has announced the elevation of 7,2 kilometers of the Keiō Line between Sasazuka and Sengawa stations. The project will affect a total of six level crosses and the Daitabashi, Meidaimae, Shimo-Takaido, Sakurajōsui, Kami-Kitazawa, Roka-kōen and Chitose-Karasuyama stations. Hachimanyama Station was already elevated.










Apparently, preparation works has started and is planned to be completed by 2022.

http://mtkarasu.exblog.jp/24152002/
http://www.keio.co.jp/press/news/1506/index.html#page=1

Recent shots between Daitabashi and Meidamae (transfer for Keio Inokashira Line, all trains stops here) http://blog.livedoor.jp/densuki7/


----------



## castermaild55

Sopomon said:


> With the tetrapods - of course they are necessary in some places, but there are hundreds - even thousands of locations where they've been thrown about despite the fact that there is no requirement for them. Japanese-style pork barrel politics at its finest. (But this is an aside - Japan's wasteful spending on unnecessary public works is something that leaves me disproportionately angry.)



Dogs and Demons: Tales from the Dark Side of Japan by Alex Ker

I agree with something *meanigless* concrete construction in mountains and other ugly advertisement boards. I mean the things which have nothing to do with disaster

large loads in countryside, skycrapers in countryside and etc


----------



## castermaild55

Arakawa line


----------



## castermaild55

Yutory　Nagaya again view from ground






































old fashioned *Trailer bus* West tokyo


----------



## Sr.Horn

Summer video footage of the new JR West 227 series "Red Wing" for the Hiroshima commuter network:


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Seibu to introduce new rolling stock*










Seibu has announced today the 24th of August the introduction of the new 40000 Series from spring 2017.

The new train is based on current 30000 Series. The first order includes 80 cars (8 10-car set) manufactured by Kawasaki Heavy Industries.

The body car will be made by aluminium alloy. Includes IGBT-VVVF inverter, PMSM motor and full-LED in order to save the 40% of energy. The color will include the green mountain and blue sky (plus grey and yellow).



















The seat distribution will be similar to the existing in Tobu Tojo Liner and some Keihan train with different distribution according the moment of the day or the type of service. Also, a new distribution on the ends: 



















Source: http://response.jp/article/2015/08/24/258532.html


----------



## starrwulfe

^^^

WOW!

I wonder who will be building it though? Hitachi, Kawasaki or J-TREC?

Also, since there's no end door, I guess this won't serve on Fukutoshin/Yurakucho direct services either.

**Edit**

Found it-- Kawasaki is the builder of the train, first one will show up in 2017.


----------



## 00Zy99

There DOES seem to be an end door. And is it just me, or does this look like the E217 series?


----------



## LeonardEricLi

Indeed, the "Smile Train" 30000 series "revamped" in terms of exterior... that larger windows for the wheelchair spaces behind the driver's cabin is a new thing too, i've never saw that kind of design elsewhere... A second window design that i find "unique", the first was the three window panes on the Tokyo Metro's variant of 10000(?) series.

It said that there was 2 types of seating plan, does it means that a trainset could be mixed between those 2 seating types like the green class one? or an entirely one seating plan for each trainset who serve a certain different lines? And then how about the 30000 series, does they also have that "suburban-style" forward facing seats too on some units or trainsets or they are entirely "commuter-style" longitudinal bench seats?

And yes, perhaps IMO no interruning services to Metro lines due to absence of Gangway doors at cab ends, but who knows there would be some variants that will be constructed later on for that purpose (like the one did on JR E231, the E231-800 series, who at a time had run interruning services to Tokyo Metro Tozai Line, or perhaps other lines)


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Refurbishment of the Meitetsu 1200 Series "Panorama Super"*

Nagoya Railroad (Meitetsu) has presented the first 1200 series "Panorama Super" (introduced in 1988) refurbished. A total of 18 cars (3 6-car set) will pass the reform.

The main differences are aesthetic: More read instead white. Black color near the windows mark. Inside, new seat moquette, western style toilets and introduction of HD LED monitors.

Source: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2015/08/29/036/



>


A couple of videos:












______________









Wikipedia Meitetsu 3150 series

Other news from Meitetsu. In April and May of 2015, two trains from a new batch of the 3100 series (2004) were introduced. These trains presents a different design from the originals:


----------



## starrwulfe

*JR EAST Tokyo Railcar Center Summer Expo!*

Kind of late, but I was really busy over the past few weeks, so please forgive.










This is the place where most of JR's Kanto-area fleet gets major service done, and the WHOLE PLACE was opened up to railfans for FREE on August 23rd.

Of course there were trains galore, and every current model in the fleet was on display...









And this puppy was also out on the rails for us to check out as well!









And every piece of equipment that goes into building, running, and keeping things smooth, was also thoroughly displayed and explained.

























If you needed a ride something on the tracks, they had you covered here too! 









Check out my entire album right here. If you have any questions, just ask!
:cheers:


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

^^This is the passion of Japanese people for trains.

Here in West, these scenes are impossible.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

> JR EAST Tokyo Railcar Center Summer Expo!


The event was even featured on a national TV special broadcast this Sunday covering railfan events and railway topics in general.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New 8300 Series*



Sr.Horn said:


> Nankai Electric Railway has announced the incorporation of new trains by autumn 2015.
> 
> A total of 20 cars (four five-cars unit) will enter in service on Nankai Main Line, Airport Line and Wakayamako Line.
> 
> This trains will be similar to the current 8000 and 8200 series.
> 
> The dimensions ares 20,765mm (length) × 2,830mm (width) × 4,140mm (height).
> 
> The capacity of the cars are 47 seating / 94 standing on end cars and 55 seating / 98 standing on intermediate cars.
> 
> Company will introduce LCD screen to provide information in four languages (japanese, english, chinese and korean).
> 
> Also full LED lighting to save 50% of energy.
> 
> Source: http://www.nankai.co.jp/library/company/news/pdf/150325.pdf


Well, here the first set made by Kinki Sharyo was delivered to Nankai and the company held a photo session of the new train. Very Tokyo-style but I don't like the seat disposition with a single cushion for three and four persons.

The photos from http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2015/09/02/654/ where you can see more.



>


----------



## sacto7654

Is it me, or have I noticed that the JR companies and many private railways have announced or introduced new passenger trainsets in the last 18 months? Is this part of Japanese PM Shinzo Abe's stimulus plan, or is it because of the need for new and substantially refurbished trainsets in the run up to the 2020 Tokyo Summer Olympics?


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^ Maybe the 2020 is a good excuse. Of course in other cases the extension of the through service and the standardization of the rolling stock in order to install platforms doors are good excuses too.

But I think with the high number of rail companies the introduction of new rolling stock in Tokyo area is a constant. :lol:


----------



## sacto7654

Sr.Horn said:


> But I think with the high number of rail companies the introduction of new rolling stock in Tokyo area is a constant. :lol:


Well, I've noticed that happening in other parts of Japan, too. JR West is rolling out a lot of new model trainsets recently--the new 227 for (likely) operations west of Himeji and the new 323 for the Osaka Loop Line (and maybe the Osaka Higashi Line). When even Shizuoka Railway is introducing new trainsets starting next year, it appears that there's been an uptick in rolling stock replacement activity.


----------



## starrwulfe

Yeah, JR East's E231s are nearing the end of their service life (no doubt they'll be popping up elsewhere though) and so the Yamanote and maybe Sobu lines will get new sets. 

Tokyu Meguro/Tokyo Metro Namboku/Toei Mita lines will get new 8 car sets to coinside with the Tokyu-Sotetsu Shin Yokohama connection in 2019... no doubt they'll be more coming.


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^ Also the new rolling stock for the Hibiya Line and Tobu Skytree Line (13000 series and 70000 series) in order to standardize the rolling stock and install platforms doors in the Metro.


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^ Yeah! It exist the Ferry service. An interesting alternative: http://jprail.com/travel-informatio...erry-service-between-aomori-and-hakodate.html


----------



## loefet

^^ Nice, though I thought it was a part of the Seishun deal, but it isn't, still a really cheap way to get between Aomori and Hakodate, so even if you have to pay extra for it then it isn't such a big deal at all. 
And it only takes about an hour more than the trains (without counting the transfer times).


----------



## orulz

In 2004 I rode using the Seishun 18 ticket from Hiroshima to Wakkanai and back with two friends. (Well, we cheated by riding Hiroshima-Tokyo on the Shinkansen for the first day.)

Northbound we went through Morioka and Hachinohe to Aomori and actually used the ferry. Not because we had to, to make the timetables work, but because one of our group was a boat fanboy and plus because we all agreed it would be fun. The ferry terminal is about 5km from the train station so it is not convenient. We actually hitchhiked from the ferry terminal to the train station.

Southbound we took the train. We wound up taking a different southbound route, riding one of those all night specials through Akita.

Actually there are no local trains in the Seikan tunneo, only extra fare express trains; just there is a special exception in the rules governing Seishun 18 ticket allowing you to ride express trains for only the narrowest segment possible through the Seikan tunnel. 

The only ferry that is included in the Seishun 18 ticket is the Miyajimaguchi-Miyajima ferry operated by JR West near Hiroshima.


----------



## firsts535

I am thinking of one day using the Seishun 18 ticket from the Kansai area to Sapporo. I'll consider using the ferry for the section from Aomori to Hakodate, since it seems to be a lot simpler.


----------



## firsts535

Also, does anyone know if the Kita-Osaka Kyuko Railway is being extended from Senri-Chuo to Shin-Minoo?


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Umeda Freight Line to underground*










As Momo1435 posted on the GRAND FRONT OSAKA thread, JR West will start soon the construction of the new underground Umeda Freight Line including a new Osaka Station extension near the Osaka Station North Exit around the street corner:










The project consist in 2,4 kilometers of new tunnel and ramp access. Also a 4 track with 2 island platforms terminal.

With this construction there are no reason to start soon the rest of the overground project.

This is the map with the current track in gray and the new underground track in red dots and new station in yellow:



















Personally I'm not fan of the whole project. Except the 4 tracks station, the rest is exactly the same with a single track from Nishi-Kujo where the Freight Line merges with the Osaka Loop Line. The transition consist in 365 meters from viaduct to tunnel near Fukushima Station where a grade crossing will be eliminated. 









Fukushima Station

Next, an small portion of single track tunnel and then, the 830 meters of quadruple track of station with the progressive alignment under the street west of GRAND FRONT OSAKA (+715m double tunnel) and then, the approximation to the double track from the north.

Completion expected by 2022.

In the following video from March 2015 you can see the main points:






From the river in parallel with the Tokaido Main Line, the Tokaido Umeda Freight Line. At 2:37 the point that the tunnel ramp will start. Next a light brake waiting the Haruka Limited Express train. Around minute 5 on your left, the terrains to develop. Around minute 6 the approximate point where the tunnel begins on the southwest. 6:30 passing the Fukushima Station grade crossing and merging the Osaka Loop Line at 8:15.


Source: http://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-3402.html - http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/map/2015/11/jr-6c59.html - http://www.city.osaka.lg.jp/seisakukikakushitsu/cmsfiles/contents/0000005/5973/2006_11_13_02.pdf - http://www.decn.co.jp/?p=49148 - Youtube Satosi Kouno

Well, the new four tracks will increase the capacity of the Osaka Station.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Sotetsu 9000 series refurbishment plan*










From 2016, the 9000 series EMU fleet is scheduled to undergo a programme of refurbishment. This will involve new interiors, including leather seat covers on the transverse seating bays, interior lighting that can be adjusted to suit day and night conditions, and a new exterior livery of "Yokohama navy blue".



















Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sotetsu_9000_series and http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2015/11/06/395/


----------



## sacto7654

Wow, they got rid of the Umeda Freight Yard pretty quickly. I believe the new underground line rerouting makes it easier to integrate the new Osaka Station stop right next to the current JR West Osaka Station. This new underground platforms will likely accommodate the _Haruka_ limited express from Kansai International Airport and the _Kuroshio_ limited express that goes all the way to Shingu.

The rerouting underground also makes it easier to build the pilings and foundations for the buildings in the _Grand Front Osaka_ project.


----------



## Yak79

Good news from Japanese tramways

*Sapporo* (Hokkaido) - The long awaited new section of _Sapporo Streetcar_ is set to open on December, 20th; although it add only 400 m of track and a new stop (_Tanuki-koji_), it's anyway a big step forward for the city's single line, which will become a bidirectional loop. Plus, tramcars will ply the Sapporo main street (Ekimae-dōri, aka “Railway station Boulevard”).
The official announce was made after the first dynamic test (on November, 5th) along new tracks, which are located curbside, instead of in the middle of the road: an unique feature in this Country.

*Utsonomiya* (Tochigi) - Something concrete happened even for Utsonomiya LRT project: last month the subject intended to operate the line was established. It's a public-private partnership (called “_third sector company_” in Japan) with the majority shareholding (51%) in public hands - Utsonomiya and Haga, the two municipality involved - and the rest of social capital provided by some private corporation, banks and entities.


Here some sources:
a tram supporter's (館主, _Kanshu_) blog; news n. #876 (Sapporo) and n. #874 (Utsonomiya).
an article from Mainichi Shimbun (9 November 2015) about Sapporo.

Since all these are in Japanese and I merely _Google-translated_ them, I hope I didn't make any mistake/misinterpretation.


*EDIT*

In the end, I did make at least a mistake, although only a typo. Now I've correct it, following the hereunder *dymlis1994*'s kind remark.


----------



## dimlys1994

Map of planned LRT in Utsonomiya:


----------



## starrwulfe

*Massive train accident in Kobe kills one and leaves many walking along tracks *






On Nov 17th around 8:30am, a JR West "New Rapid Tokaido" line train heading outbound from Motomachi station towards Kobe station struck and killed a man (possible suicide). The resulting hard breaking action and sudden heating of the pantograph (sending power from the generator braking back into the lines) sheared the overhead wire and disrupted the commutes of 150,000 people over 3 hours.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Restoration works at Shin-Imamiya Station*










Progression on the restoration plan along the stations of the Osaka Loop Line.

In this case, Shin-Imamiya, maybe the poorest neighbourhood in Japan. The station serves the Yamatoji Line (Kansai Main Line) and the Loop Line. Also the Nankai Railway and the tramway.



>


Source: http://saitoshika-west.com/blog-entry-3424.html


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Saitama New Urban Transit 2020 Series*

From karibajct, the new _toy_ from Mitsubishi Heavy Industries:


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Flying Tojo special livery on Tobu 50090 and 8000 Series*










From 28 November, 50090 series set 51092, based at Shinrinkoen Depot, is scheduled to receive full-body vinyls recreating the dark blue with orange stripe livery carried by 54 series and 53 series EMUs used on Flying Tojo limited express services on the Tobu Tojo Line during the 1950s. The set is scheduled to remain in this livery for approximately one year. (Wiki)

Photos: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2015/11/24/563/



>


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Yamanote Line new train in service*

The first E235 series EMU has entered in service today, the 30 of November.

ANN News:





Railfan point of view:










The E235 series design was developed from the earlier E233 series trains, and like the E233 and E231 series trains, the new E235 series trains have stainless steel bodies. The exterior styling was overseen by the industrial design firm Ken Okuyama Design.

The trains are formed as 11-car sets with six motored ("M") cars and five non-powered trailer ("T") cars. The SaHa E235-4600 car (car 10) is modified from a former E231-500 series SaHa E231-4600 car.

Passenger accommodation consists of longitudinal bench seating throughout, with an individual seat width of 460 mm per person. Priority seating is provided at both ends of each car (except in end cars), and a space for wheelchairs or strollers is provided at one end of each car. LED lighting is used throughout. The initial plan was for paper advertisements inside the cars to be completely abolished, replaced by 18 LCD colour advertising screens in each car, but following feedback from advertising companies and users, the first train to enter service will include traditional paper advertisements in addition to the LCD screens.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E235_series

Adds sample:

























Source: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2015/11/30/585/

The day before, an special circulation off the Yamanote line tracks was realized by JR East. Fans got some special merchandising and enjoyed the new trains:



>


Source: http://tetsudo-shimbun.com/article/topic/entry-560.html


----------



## Blackraven

^^^
That new train had a malfunction during opening

http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...ple-malfunction-warnings-go-off/#.Vl3h7HYrLIV

But it's alright.........because you can't always get it the first time. Nobody is perfect after all.

Anyways back to your regular programming =)


----------



## Svartmetall

God, look at the comments from the trolling retards. Seriously, do people have nothing better to do than to criticise the engineering of an entire country based upon a SINGLE FAILURE of a train. 

Pathetic.


----------



## sacto7654

Svartmetall, you have to remember this is the *ONLY* E235 trainset built so far, and it's still in many ways a very experimental design. As such, bugs are to be expected from such a new model. I don't think JR East's assembly line at Niitsu (Niigata Prefecture) has even started series production of the E235 yet....


----------



## Svartmetall

sacto7654 said:


> Svartmetall, you have to remember this is the *ONLY* E235 trainset built so far, and it's still in many ways a very experimental design. As such, bugs are to be expected from such a new model. I don't think JR East's assembly line at Niitsu (Niigata Prefecture) has even started series production of the E235 yet....


But that's my point. One train fails and suddenly Japan cannot manufacture any more according to those idiots commenting on that article. I think nearly every possible country has had teething problems with new technology, and given this is an experimental design as you rightly say, I expect there to be the same issues here.


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Don't take the Japan Times comments section seriously, its full of trolls, racists, and borderline mental cases. Same for Japan Today. In fact I make it a rule not to link to those sites, as the clicks add to their revenue. Real news sites with actual reportage rather than translations of wire service reports, such as the Japan News, Nikkei, or Asahi are far preferable.


----------



## Sopomon

> Don't take the Japan Times comments section seriously


I believe that applies to comment sections everywhere


----------



## 00Zy99

Sopomon said:


> I believe that applies to comment sections everywhere


Including here. :lol:


----------



## starrwulfe

Hey guys, remember *I* actually have written articles for them as well, including transportation-related ones too-- We try our best to be objective, but you can't please everyone.



Even when I've simply reported the 5Ws and 1H and nothing more, I caught hell in the comments section, so I just stopped reading it really.



/rant

Sent from mTalk


----------



## starrwulfe

*JR-East Nambu Line E205s heading to Indonesia*












This was the last train of the evening last night on the Nambu line and I noticed the headmark. 



In Japanese it says "From the Nambu line to Overseas Service"














The inside has been switched from showing advertising posters to showing kid's drawings of the Nambu Line trains and their messages to the people of Jakarta, Indonesia, where the trains will enter services on their regional railway next year.














Sorry for the blurry shots, but I was a little tipsy from a night out in Shibuya after work yesterday... But I did manage to notice this--and I immediately ran to car #4 (one of the motor cars) so I could hear the sound of the train... I won't hear it anymore after next year, so it's a little sad.



Sent from mTalk


----------



## k.k.jetcar

starrwulfe said:


> Hey guys, remember *I* actually have written articles for them as well, including transportation-related ones too-- We try our best to be objective, but you can't please everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Even when I've simply reported the 5Ws and 1H and nothing more, I caught hell in the comments section, so I just stopped reading it really.
> 
> 
> 
> /rant
> 
> Sent from mTalk


starrwulfe,
Not to begrudge your efforts to convey information to a large audience, but that is the problem with outlets like the Japan Times- seemingly anybody can write for them, and it's unbelievably in a collaborative agreement with the New York Times (which says more about the decline of the Gray Lady than anything else). Now if you are a trained journalist, fine, but when the bar is set low to allow most anyone (including myself) to contribute content beyond the letters section, then it's just gussied-up blog, forum, or free "community" paper, not a news source of authority with requisite editorial oversight.

OK then, back to the original programming...


----------



## Blackraven

Leaving all that behind.....



starrwulfe said:


> *JR-East Nambu Line E205s heading to Indonesia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the last train of the evening last night on the Nambu line and I noticed the headmark.
> 
> 
> 
> In Japanese it says "From the Nambu line to Overseas Service"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside has been switched from showing advertising posters to showing kid's drawings of the Nambu Line trains and their messages to the people of Jakarta, Indonesia, where the trains will enter services on their regional railway next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry shots, but I was a little tipsy from a night out in Shibuya after work yesterday... But I did manage to notice this--and I immediately ran to car #4 (one of the motor cars) so I could hear the sound of the train... I won't hear it anymore after next year, so it's a little sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from mTalk


Question:
Are they sending the train as it is (in its current state)? Or does JR usually do some modifications before it leaves Japan?


----------



## LeonardEricLi

Based on the reports in indonesia when the rolling stock arrives, those rolling stocks are delivered as-is, often still had their route maps and ads attached inside.

Other checks and replacement of parts or modifications for operation in Jakarta incl. addition of Steps, Handrails, etc. are done at Local Depot in Depok, Indonesia. AFAIK there was no replacement on the motors or other key parts.

For the ex. Nambu-sen trains, the bodyside stripes are retained Nambu Line stripes, but the front end was painted with the Local Company colours. The ex. Nambu-sen 205s are expected to operate in 12 car formation (6+6) some time in 2016.


----------



## sacto7654

By the way, for those who have the patience (and I really mean it!), here is a front view video of a bus journey on a Chugoku JR Bus from Kurashiki (a small but historic town just west of Okayama all the way east to JR East Shin-Kiba Station in Tokyo:






The bus is a double-decker Mitsubishi Fuso Aero King model.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Shizuoka Railway A3000 Series*










Shizutetsu has showed the first new A3000 series "Clear Blue" ready for enter in service in spring 2016.




























Source: http://response.jp/article/2015/12/19/266495.html


----------



## AltınPort

nice transportation system.


----------



## Yak79

After an official grand opening held the day before, Sapporo circular tram route started regular service yesterday: the 0,4 km new double-track section between the former termini (_Susukino_ and _Nishi yon-chome_), which allow tramcars to serve both a clockwise and an counterclockwise line, has cost 2,9 billion ¥ (24,5 M€ / 32,6 M$ under the last five years average exchange rate) and it's estimated it will increase ridership by about 3%.


Here some sources:
(館主, _Kanshu_) blog; news n. #881;
yesterday post from another ralifan's blog;
the official page about tram expansion on Sapporo city website (there's also an english section of this site, but the tram page hasn't been updated yet).


----------



## sacto7654

Since it's Christmas, for your enjoyment here's a short video from the _Asahi Shimbun_ showing a Hiroden 200 Series tram, which formerly ran in the city of Hannover, Germany, decorated in Christmas colors:






Because this tram lacks air conditioning, it only runs between November and March. As such, it is used for this very special service.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Shin-Keisei Line Kamagaya Daibutsu - Kunugiyama grade separation*

3257 meters of the Shin-Keisei Line between Kamagaya Daibutsu and Kunugiyama in Kamagaya City (Chiba Prefecture) are being elevated. (Google Maps).

A total of 17 grade crossing are planned to be abolished. 


















In detail with the new streets and avenues around the Shin-Kamagaya station to be opened in the future.










Stations to elevate:

*Kita-Hatsutomi*











*Shin-Kamagaya* - Transfer for the Hokusō Line, Narita Sky Access Line and Tobu Noda Line (Tobu Urban Park Line)











*Hatsutomi*










Viaduct section











Thus both tracks (Hokusō Line and Shin-Keisei Line) will be totally separated from the ground level, at least for the section that both run in parallel.

In the following video you can watch the construction status in November (Kunugiyama > Kamagaya-Daibutsu)







After a long delay, the viaduct is planned to be opened by 2017.


Source: http://tohazugatali.iza-yoi.net/CHIBA/TOKATSU/shonan-BP/funatori00.html / http://www.city.kamagaya.chiba.jp/kakuka/toshiseibi/document/kitahatu/renritu/rittaikousa2.pdf


----------



## orulz

Thanks for the report!

Shin Keisei also has a very messy routing in Tsudanuma, taking up a lot of land in a pretty lively area, with numerous at-grade crossings and a fairly poor connection with JR. I have always wondered if they couldn't rationalize it by going underground, with a station directly under JR Tsudanuma, and coming above ground somewhere just west of Keisei Tsudanuma station.


----------



## Sr.Horn

Could be interesting. The Shin-Keisei track in Tsudanuma is crazy with a constant zig-zag disposition.


----------



## sacto7654

There's a reason for the very curvy Shin-Keisei Line: from 1929 till the end of World War II, that line was used to train Imperial Japanese Army troops on rail line building. As such, they needed the curvatures to train the troops on how to build rail lines of different curvatures.

After the war, the line was transferred to a Keisei Electric Railway subsidiary, the Shin-Keisei Electric Railway to run passenger service. The line originally used the JGR/JNR standard of 1,067 mm Cape gauge, then was upgraded in 1953 to the 1,372 mm gauge, then upgraded again in 1959 to the current Standard gauge to make it compatible with Keisei Electric Railway operations.


----------



## ilyas world

Sr.Horn said:


> *Shizuoka Railway A3000 Series*
> 
> Shizutetsu has showed the first new A3000 series "Clear Blue" ready for enter in service in spring 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://response.jp/article/2015/12/19/266495.html


so nice!anyone have pict of MRT jakarta rolling stock? sorry OOT:cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall

Ask in the Jakarta public transport thread.


----------



## rezafta

This is very great


----------



## smithrh

*Odakyu progress?*

Any update on the station progress for the new underground portion of the Odakyu line? 

Saw a cabview youtube video the other day and it would appear that the eastern-most stop (Higashi-Kitagawa?) seems to be the most ready, but overall progress appears to be fairly slow. 

Of course work is hidden behind temporary walls, but I thought there would be more progress by now....


----------



## 00Zy99

@12:00 Gundam Unicorn OST track 2 Unicorn

An excellent song to listen to. 

But its funny that they have a Gundam song here.


----------



## jonallen1966

Do you know about Japanese Railways? , Do you live in Japan ? and Do you speak Japanese ? I spoke with a TV researcher this afternoon: ( I paraphrase her earlier email)

_She is currently working on a quiz TV show which has foreigners living in Japan compete in something related to Japanese cultures or history.

They are planning to have “Japanese Railways” as one of the quiz categories, and for the category, they are looking for non-Japanese participants who love and know well about Japanese railways.
_
Too late. 
they have cancelled the show...


----------



## starrwulfe

^^

That's a shame. I would have done well!


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Keisei Oshiage Line continuous grade separation*

With the first 2 km of track elevated between Oshiage and Yahiro stations on the Keisei Oshiage Line. Now, the works are concentrated east Arakawa river with others 2,6 kilometers to elevate between Yotsugi and Aoto (where the Oshiage Line merges with the Kesei Main Line).

First: Keisei Oshiage Line from Oshiage to Yahiro and back totally elevated.





The new section to elevate incorpores the Keisei-Tateishi station and will abolish 11 crossing levels.









In red: to elevate / In orange: elevated

With this important improvement, all the 5,7 kilometers of the Keisei Oshiage Line will be free of crossing levels.



















The Aoto (junction) station is ready since it major reform in the 80s.









Keisei Main Line to the left and top / Oshiage Line down










Aoto Station is served by four tracks and two platforms divided in two levels. Tracks 1 and 2 serves the inbound trains to central Tokyo. Track 1 via the Keisei Oshiage Line, Metro Asakusa Line and Keikyu Main Line (Haneda and Yokohama), while the track 2 is for the trains bound for Nippori and Ueno.










Tracks 3 and 4 serves the outbound trains to Narita.

Works will finish by 2022.

Sources:
http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2016/02/post-db19.html
http://www.city.katsushika.lg.jp/kurashi/1000060/1003616/1003754.html
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keisei_Oshiage_Line


----------



## sacto7654

All the JR Group and private railroads in metropolitan areas are aggressively building viaducts for grade separation projects. I know Meitetsu has been working on a number of grade separation projects south of Meitetsu Nagoya Station, and Hanshin Electric Railway is doing the same on the Hanshin Main Line east of Hanshin Sannomiya Station. I wouldn't be surprised that JR East will eventually grade separate the Chūō Main Line in the Tokyo area as far west as Takao Station.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Choshi Electric Railway to retire former TRTA 2000 Series*

Choshi Electric Railway withdraw the last 1000 Series at the end of February. The unit was sold by the former TRTA (Tokyo Metro) that used as 2000 Series on the Ginza Line from 1960.

DeHa 1001 form was manufactured by Teikoku Sharyo in 1960, and it's the only that remains since the DeHa 1002 (Hitachi 1959) was retired in 2015.

Trains received different color scheme since are bought by Choshi Electric Railway.









1002 Series "Marunouchi Line" and 1001 "Ginza Line" classic colors.





































Other paint schemes was the Momotaru Dentetsu (video game) in blue:



















And an special livery designed by Naoe Kikuchi, travel writter and main character in Tetsuko no Tabi manga and anime. The livery imagines in the silouette of the rising sun in the Pacific Ocean.



















Source:http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2016/02/post_556.html / http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2014/12/22_8.html






The Chōshi Electric Railway Line (Chōshi Denki Tetsudō-sen) is a 6.4 km long railway line operated by the private railway operator Chōshi Electric Railway between Chōshi Station and Tokawa Station in Chiba Prefecture.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Kashima Rinkai Railway new 8000 Series*










Kashima Rinkai Railway (Kashima Seaside Railway) is a railway company in Ibaraki Prefecture. The third sector company is abbreviated as KRT. It was founded in 1969 as a freight only railway operator to transport goods for the coastal industrial area of Kashima. Later in 1984, it took the planned Japanese National Railways line and began a passenger service as well.

Basically has two lines:

Ōarai Kashima Line: Mito — Kashima Soccer Stadium (53 km)
Kashima Rinkō Line (freight only): Kashima Soccer Stadium — Okunoyahama (19.2 km)










From March 26 the company will put in service the new 8000 Series that would remplace the 6000.

8000 Series are trains manufactured by Niigata Transys with the base of the KiHa 5000 trainsets.














































Source: http://rail.hobidas.com/blog/natori/archives/2016/02/16_28.html

More photos:



























































































6000 Series:



















^^ The main characters of the anime series Girls und Panzer study in a huge ship originally based in Ōarai. Real locations in the city are also featured in the series which drew fans to visit it, giving a boost to local commerce.

Source: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2016/02/22/470/

And videos:


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

@ Sr.Horn

Ridership of Choshi Railway is declining rapidly. From 1985 to 2009, ridership dropped 46,5% and the headway is only one train per hour. 

In my opinion, Choshi Railway Line could be transfered to East JR. This line could receive a regional feeder service from Narita to Tokawa with one train per hour and three stations (Choshi, Ashikajima and Tokawa). Because 600 V CC catenary, this service could operate with DMU trainset like Kiha E130 Series.


----------



## Sr.Horn

> New Yamanote Line train relaunch goes without hitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a second chance to make a good first impression, East Japan Railway Co. relaunched its E235 train on central Tokyo’s Yamanote Line on March 7.
> 
> After experiencing a series of system malfunctions on its first day in operation more than three months ago, the much-hyped model undertook its second “first ride.”
> 
> There was no ceremony this time around, unlike at the official launch last November, but nonetheless, around 200 train enthusiasts gathered on the platform to take the new train that left Osaki Station in Shinagawa Ward at 3:30 p.m.
> 
> ...
> 
> The new model had been much-vaunted for its extra space for wheelchairs and strollers and digital advertising boards ahead of its first launch.
> 
> JR East says the new model will run alongside older trains to make about five trips a day on the loop line for the time being, far fewer than initially scheduled, to ensure that all the glitches are worked out.
> 
> If no more problems arise, the company will start to replace all Yamanote Line trains with the new model in time for the 2020 Tokyo Olympics and Paralympics.


Asahi Shimbun

Footage in HD:


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Shinjuku Station south complex*

7 of march was inaugurated the new Miraina Tower Exit and other two exits was renamed on the new Shinjuku Station south complex.

Pink area on the left side. http://www.jreast.co.jp/e/stations/img/map_e/e866.pdf



















Meanwhile they continue the works which seem eternal on the concourse.










The new Miraina Tower exit before the opening right next the stairs to the tracks 1 and 2.










Koshu Kaido exit, formerly known as Southern Terrace.










Now, the exit on the southern part of the complex is called "New South Entrance".









































































Source:
http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/2016/03/post-4773.html
http://tetsudo-shimbun.com/article/topic/entry-656.html


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Station map shows that Miraina Tower Exit has connection with JR Highway Bus. 

Very nice!


----------



## Sr.Horn

Sr.Horn said:


> *Sanyō Dentetsu to introduce new trains by end of FY2015*
> 
> 
> Sanyō Electric Railway has announced the purchase of new trains to revenue in service by the end of this year.
> 
> ...
> 
> Designated the 6000 series, the formation will consist in 3-car set and the first batch consist in 6 car (2 units)
> 
> As other trains in Kansai area, the manufacturer is Kawasaki Heavy Industries.
> 
> Car body construction	are made with aluminium alloy, every car has 18,9 meters long, equipped with VVVF inverters, LED lighting, LCD screens above the doors and others. Is expected to reduce 40% in power consumption.
> 
> The 6000 series will replace the ancient 3000 series from 1971.
> 
> Source: http://www.sanyo-railway.co.jp/media/1432015565.pdf / http://response.jp/article/2015/05/20/251570.html


Testing the new 6000 series trainsets.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Sotetsu 9000 series refurbishment*










Last week, Sagami Railway presented the first 9000 series EMU completely refurbished. This involve new interiors, including leather seat covers on the transverse seating bays, interior lighting that can be adjusted to suit day and night conditions, and a new exterior livery in "Yokohama navy blue" color.


















































































Not only the refurbished trains was presented, also the new uniforms for the company staff. 



















Sotetsu will celebrate its 100 years in December 2017. By 2018 is planned to be completed the JR - Sotetsu link, and by spring 2019 the Sotetsu - Tokyu link.










The "Yokohama navy blue" color will be incorporated in the rest of the fleet.

Source: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2016/03/11/052/
Official: http://www.sotetsu.co.jp/design-pj/



>


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Keio 5000 Series*










Keio Corporation has announced today the new Keio 5000 series, a commuter electric multiple unit train type on order by the private railway operator for entry into service in the Tokyo area from spring 2018. A total of five ten-car trainsets are to be built by J-TREC. 



















Passenger accommodation will consist of rotating pairs of seats that can be arranged in longitudinal configuration for regular daytime services or in transverse forward-facing configuration for reserved-seat evening commuter services from Shinjuku in Tokyo to Keio Hachioji and Hashimoto. LED lighting will be used in the interiors, and pairs of LCD passenger information screens will be provided both above the doorways and suspended from the ceilings. Free WiFi and AC power sockets will be provided. Space for wheelchairs and pushchairs will be provided in each car.

Source: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2016/03/16/380/ / Press release / Wikipedia


----------



## starrwulfe

*Tokyo Metro Fukutoshin Line thru-running expresses to get "F-Liner" designation*









As you know, Tokyo Metro's Fukutoshin line has one of the most complicated thru-running schedules in the metropolis since it ties together the Yokohama Express Railway's Minato-Mirai line, Tokyu's Toyoko Line, Seibu's Yurakucho and Ikebukuro Lines, and Tobu's Tojo line. 

Express services from all 5 lines usually line up in a certain way to provide for one of the quickest ways to get into and out of west-central Tokyo, but unless you're a train geek (heh) you probably don't know that the Ltd Express on the Toyoko Line will always run as an Express on the Fukutoshin Line...But the Express on the Toyoko Line will turn into a Local and turn into something else maybe on the Ikebukuro Line. Also what's the deal with the Tojo line not having any thru-serviced express trains at all? Everything winds up being a local train there. Well that all changes on 3/26!










All trains bearing the green "F-Liner" logo will run just like the following services:


Tojo Line Express
Seibu Yurakucho/Ikebukuro lines Rapid Express
Tokyo Metro Fukutoshin Line Express
Tokyu Toyoko Line Limited Express
Yokohama Rapid Railway Minato-Mirai Line Limited Express

This also means the Tojo Line will finally get thru express trains again, which used to happen before the Toyoko line connection 3 years ago. 




_Testing the new headsigns on the Hikarie Liner (Tokyu 4110F) at Moto-Sumiyoshi Yards_









_Looks like Tobu jumped the gun and added the F-Liner logo to their inbound express from Ogawa Machi the other day!_

The F-Liner logo will be used in place of the service designations on those lines in order to make it easier for passengers to know they're on the fastest service to their destination. The service will run during weekday off-peak hours (9am~4:45pm) and all day weekends and holidays every 15 minutes, alternating to/from Hanno or Shinrin Koen to/from Motomachi-Chukagai. 

_Via Tokyo Metro_


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Keikyu 1800 series*










Now in service:


----------



## sacto7654

The new Keikyu 1000's sound very much like a JR West 223 or 225 Series EMU on initial acceleration. I wonder are 1000's using the same drive motor design as the 223/225's.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Shizuoka Railway A3000 series debut!*










Today Shizuoka Railway (Shizutetsu) has put in service the new two-car A3000 series for the Shimizu Line in Shizuoka City.

"Rainbow Future" CM:






Inauguration ceremony at Shin-Shizuoka terminal:






More photos from today, the merchandising stand at Tokyu Hands in Shizuoka, and inside the train with the campaign adds:



>


Source:
Shizuoka Railway
http://train.shizutetsu.co.jp/
http://www.shizuoka-rainbow.jp/


Note:
Please, do not be annoying. Shizuoka do not need an exclusive transport thread. :sleepy:


----------



## 00Zy99

Oh, please. EVERYTHING needs an exclusive transport thread. My backyard, the squirrel down the block, that website about an oil rig...


----------



## dimlys1994

Hi, guys! Could anyone explain me about planned operational changes on Fukui's Fukubu and Mikuni Awara lines, starting Sunday?
http://www.fukutetsu.jp/news/6692.html
http://www.echizen-tetudo.co.jp/railway/image/timetable_160327.pdf


----------



## dixiadetie

^^Totally the two tram lines will link together , and trains will go through the two lines , serve more people , save journey time (because they don't have to get off a tram and walk to another) as well as fare . It is predicted that a 10,000 growth of passengers will happen in 3 years .


----------



## Yak79

More accurately, Mikuni Awara line is a local *railway* line, part of _Echizen Railway_'s network - ex _Keifuku Electric Railroad_, operated by a third sector (public-private) company since 2002 -, and not a *tramway* line. The new service will use the whole Fukubu line (tram) and a section - ~8 km between _Tawaramachi_ station and _Washizuka-Haribara_ station - of the Mikuni Awara line.

Although the dividing line between different transit systems (tramway/railway, commuter/metro lines, etc.) is more blurred and hard to draw in Japan than elsewhere, and Fukutetsu itself is an exemplary case in this regard, this through service still represents the first attempt of a modern, actual tram-train in the Country.
The service will be operated 6.00 - 19.00 (with different schedule during morning rush hours), granting commuters to spare a transfer and save 20' a trip; rolling stock will be provided jointly by both companies - F1000 “Fukuram” class tramcars (Fukui Railway) and new two-section low-floor LRVs “Ki-bo” (Echizen Railway) - while each of them will be responsible of driving in its own track, with staff change at _Tawaramachi_ (boundary station).


Concurrently, a new _Fukui ekimae_ tram stop will open for revenue service: laid as a part of a wider project which has turned that area in a full fledged “transportation hub”, those 134 m of tram track will carry passengers directly outside the railway station main concourse.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Randen station: Satsueisho-mae*










Keifuku Electric Railroad owner of the Kyoto tramway or Randen, inaugurated on April 1st the new Satsueisho-mae station on the Kitano Line (3.8 km). The new station connects with the JR Uzumasa station and serves the Toei cinema studio park. The code is B-01.
































































Source: http://randen.keifuku.co.jp/en/index.html / http://response.jp/article/2016/04/01/272636.html


----------



## Sr.Horn

*JR East will introduce the alphanumeric system on 276 stations in Tokyo area*










East Japan Railway announced on April 6th the implementation of the alphanumeric station code system by 2020. Also a three letters code for major stations in Tokyo metropolitan area.

Chinese and Korean will be incorporated in all the station names and signals.

Changes on signals will start next 1st of October.









JT - Tokaido Line
JO - Yokosuka Line
JK - Keihin-Tohoku Line
JH - Yokohama Line
JN - Nambu Line
JI - Tsurumi Line
JY - Yamanote Line
JC - Chuo (Rapid) Line
JB - Chuo-Sobu Line
JU - Utsunomiya Line
JA - Saikyo Line
JJ - Joban Line
JL - Joban Line (Local)
JE - Keiyo Line
JM - Musashino Line
JS - Shonan-Shinjuku Line









TYO- Tokyo
KND- Kanda
AKB - Akihabara
UEN - Ueno
NPR - Nippori
IKB - Ikebukuro
SJK - Shinjuku
SBY - Shibuya
EBS - Ebisu
OSK - Osaki
SGW - Shinagawa
HMC - Hamamatsucho
ABN - Akabane
URW - Urawa
OMY - Omiya
OFN - Ofuna
TTK - Totsuka
YHM - Yokohama
MKG - Musashi-Kosugi
KWS - Kawasaki

More details: http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2016/20160402.pdf


----------



## Svartmetall

Japan is being very kind to foreigners. But this kindness is manifesting in massively long announcements and very, very busy signs.


----------



## starrwulfe

Svartmetall said:


> Japan is being very kind to foreigners. But this kindness is manifesting in massively long announcements and very, very busy signs.


True... But that also means I don't have to give directions to stranded or lost tourists as often either. At least once a week, I'm "that guy who looks like he lives here" to everyone in Shibuya or Shinjuku.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Sanyō 6000 series*

Today Sanyō Electric Railway presented its new electric multiple unit, the 6000 series made by Kawasaki Heavy Industries. The train will enter in service next 17 of April on the main line between Akashi and Sanyo-Himeji.



>




Source: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2016/04/13/449/


----------



## starrwulfe

^^
I always did like Sanyo's livery.

That's one handsome trainset. Looks like Kawasaki and Sanyo "borrowed" a bit from JR-West's upcoming 323 series in the front, right?


----------



## castermaild55

Japanese train has seats that lift up into the CEILING during rush hour to create more room
The special seats are only available on select trains that operate in the Kyoto, Osaka and Shiga regions.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/t...LING-rush-hour-create-room.html#ixzz45s2UuI4b 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/t...se-train-seats-lift-CEILING-rush-hour-create-


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

^^Keihan 5000 Series. It is one of oldest trains of this railway.









https://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/京阪5000系電車


----------



## GojiMet86

How do you guys keep up with the plethora of lines, companies, and fleets?


----------



## starrwulfe

^^

I live here, so I see these trains everyday. Really easy to notice when something is about to change since there are usually announcements and posters all over the train and stations about it. 

Other than that, I check railway sites, railfan sites, and just do a google search or two to find stuff out...but I do it all in Japanese, so I get the info quicker. 

I also follow Japanese railfans on Twitter and just ask them questions about things and they're all really friendly and quick on the reply.


----------



## bill937ca

Searching in Japanese is the key. Translate a railroad term to Japanese characters. Right click to search in Google. I usually search through images to find something of interest. Right click in Google Chrome to translate the text results to English.

I bookmark good searches with both the Kanji and English for future reference.

There are railfan news sites in Japan like that of Hobidas (Japanese magazine publisher).

http://rail.hobidas.com/news/info/

There are also some English web sites that will give you more information.

Tokyo Railway Labyrinth http://tokyorailwaylabyrinth.blogspot.ca/

All About Japanese Trains http://www.allaboutjapantrains.com/

Tokyo Rail http://tekkenweb.sakura.ne.jp/tokyorail/


----------



## k.k.jetcar

As bill says above. Also, wikipedia can be a problematic source, but the Japanese pages on a particular railway subject are far superior in depth to the (translated and greatly pared down) English ones ("a little knowledge is a dangerous thing"). Some good info to be mined, as long as it is taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Blog posts on Japan urban rail systems by urbanrail.net editor, all posted within the past week:

Naha - http://schwandl.blogspot.jp/2016/04/japan-okinawa.html
Fukuoka - http://schwandl.blogspot.jp/2016/04/japan-fukuoka-subway.html
Kitakyushu - http://schwandl.blogspot.jp/2016/04/japan-kitakyushu-monorail.html


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

starrwulfe said:


> ^^
> 
> I live here, so I see these trains everyday. Really easy to notice when something is about to change since there are usually announcements and posters all over the train and stations about it.
> 
> Other than that, I check railway sites, railfan sites, and just do a google search or two to find stuff out...but I do it all in Japanese, so I get the info quicker.
> 
> I also follow Japanese railfans on Twitter and just ask them questions about things and they're all really friendly and quick on the reply.


same here. I don't consider myself a densha otaku. but I follow the local/regional ones. Mostly Miyagi and Okinawa. Sometimes Sanriku which spans Iwate and Aomori. after I had a very productive and positive meeting with its president, I became more interested in their company.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

speaking of Okinawa

http://www.okinawatimes.co.jp/article.php?id=165506

Yui Rail in Okinawa received new trains.
These feature multi-lingual displays inside the car (korean, english, chinese, japanese)
Better spacing for entry and exit
capacity changed from 82 to 85


----------



## Svartmetall

Woonsocket54 said:


> Blog posts on Japan urban rail systems by urbanrail.net editor, all posted within the past week:
> 
> Naha - http://schwandl.blogspot.jp/2016/04/japan-okinawa.html
> Fukuoka - http://schwandl.blogspot.jp/2016/04/japan-fukuoka-subway.html
> Kitakyushu - http://schwandl.blogspot.jp/2016/04/japan-kitakyushu-monorail.html


Not necessarily been the most complimentary give he comes from Berlin. I find it a bit rich for him to consider anything "run-down" relative to there, nor small trains given their very low capacity kleinprofil trains they have.


----------



## Svartmetall

In fact, the guy is now seemingly being downright rude in his assessment of Japanese transport systems. He's described a number of different aspects of the transport systems as "pathetic" as well as deriding frequencies of "every 10 minutes" on the subway in Nagoya on a Saturday - something that is quite standard in a lot of the world (a TUAG frequency is generally regarded as 10 minutes). 

Do you guys feel he's also being a bit harder on Japan than he was on Australasia and America, two places that are generally regarded as having less transport options?


----------



## k.k.jetcar

He seems to be very subjective and nit picky in some places without backing up his reasons with an explanation. Like a lot of amateur enthusiasts, he looks at things primarily from the user side, when it helps to look at a system's "reason for being" from the financial, governmental, and historical sides as well. Perhaps it's the blog format and its informality compared to say a printed publication. I do agree somewhat about the headways in Nagoya though, at least compared to Sapporo- Sapporo is better, despite being a smaller metro serving fewer passengers. I can't comment vis a vis non-Japanese systems though, my knowledge of them being scant. 
I look forward to his comments about Sapporo's metro. I will certainly be on the lookout for any inaccuracies


----------



## starrwulfe

I concur, but 3 door operation is the norm in western Japan, even with the private lines.


----------



## sacto7654

I believe that on the Osaka Loop Line, the busiest stations are Osaka and Tennoji, mostly because you can connect to many other train services from these stations. I've seen videos of people getting on and off trains on the Osaka Loop Line at Osaka Station during commute hours and they're nowhere as busy as you see on the trains in the Tokyo area (the scenes of people trying to squeeze into trains on the Tokyu Den-en-Toshi Line and JR East Saikyo Line during commute hours are just mind-boggling).


----------



## quashlo

*JR East and J-TREC will have a booth at InnoTrans 2016 in Berlin, September 20–23*
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2016/20160907.pdf

The booth will introduce JR East Group’s full range of expertise, including rolling stock production and railway operations and maintenance, as well as information on the railway’s newest rolling stock (E235 series, hybrid-power trains) targeted at potential clients and railway operators. The booth will also introduce the latest in condition-based maintenance (CBM) (状態監視保全), which began with the railway’s new E235 series stock for the Yamanote Line. CBM is a new approach to maintenance of rolling stock and infrastructure that performs maintenance based on the actual condition of the equipment, as opposed to the current standard approach based on regular cycles calculated from running mileage or time.










Some scenes from the MTIJ 2015:






New integrated glass platform door and gap filler system from Kyōsan, with redesigned emergency egress and LED displays:






MHI’s exhibit on their AGT technology, including thin, lightweight double-skin aluminum alloy body; semi-high-back bucket seating; and new bogie design.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ I am so happy to see a post from you. Welcome back!


----------



## quashlo

*Elevation of Echizen Railway near Fukui Station on track for completion before summer 2018*
http://www.fukuishimbun.co.jp/localnews/railway/102909.html

Work is proceeding apace in central Fukui City on the columns supporting the future Echizen Railway (Echitetsu) elevated approach into Fukui Station, and work on the beams to support the trackbed will begin this fiscal year, with completion scheduled by summer 2018 in time for the National Sports Festival of Japan (国民体育大会) to be held in Fukui. Currently, Echitetsu trains are running on a portion of the Shinkansen viaduct, but trains will be shifted to the new Echitetsu viaduct once it is completed. Intersecting roads underneath the tracks will then be improved by the end of FY2018, marking completion of the Fukui Station Continuous Grade-Separation Project (福井駅付近連続立体交差事業), which began in FY1991.

About 3 km of the Echitetsu network (2.3 km of the Katsuyama–Eiheiji Line and 0.7 km of the Mikuni–Awara Line) will be elevated to the east of the completed viaduct carrying JR Hokuriku Line and Hokuriku Shinkansen trains. Construction has been broken into six different segments to improve work efficiency and avoid disruptions to the scheduled opening of the Shinkansen’s extension to Tsuruga in late FY2022.

Work on the project kicked into full gear in April, including drilling approx. 400 foundation piles, followed by gradual construction of the columns. Near Echitetsu’s headquarters, work on the aerial structure at the junction of the Katsuyama–Eiheiji Line and Mikuni–Awara Line is now underway, and placement of some beams has already begun.

Beams across all of the construction segments will be connected this fiscal year, and work on laying sleepers and rails and stringing catenary will begin starting next fiscal year. Work will also proceed on the new elevated Shin-Fukui and Fukui-guchi Stations, as well as the new Fukui Station building, which will feature an all-glass exterior on its east elevation. The new elevated tracks and stations will enter service in summer 2018, after which the approximately 200 m long approach and columns temporarily providing Echitetsu trains with access to the Shinkansen approach into the station will be demolished.

The Hōei (宝永) grade crossing underneath the Shinkansen’s Fukui Station has already been eliminated, with the remaining Kiyokawa (清川) grade crossing to be eliminated when the new viaduct is complete. A total of 14 new grade-separated connections in the form of roadways or pedestrian-only paths will be constructed underneath the viaduct.

Progress on the entire continuous grade-separation project, which includes the elevation of 3.3 km of the JR Hokuriku Line completed in April 2005, is on-track at about 84% based on the amount of the total project budget of ¥68.3 billion that had been burnt as of the end of August.










Aerial footage taken from a drone (_Fukui Shimbun_):






Tour of the current setup where Echitetsu trains use the completed Shinkansen viaduct before the start of Shinkansen service… This is a fairly unusual arrangement that hasn’t been since 1963, when Hankyū Kyōto Line trains used portions of the Tōkaidō Shinkansen viaduct between Kanmaki and Ōyamazaki. Can also see the unusual in-station crossing (構内踏切) at Shin-Fukui Station, where the inside (outbound) platform doesn’t have direct access to the station headhouse… Usually you only see these types of crossings at at-grade stations, so this is quite unusual.


----------



## quashlo

*Fukui Prefecture to study a central-city loop for Fukui Railway*
http://www.fukuishimbun.co.jp/localnews/railway/104199.html

Fukui Prefecture will commission a feasibility study of an extension of the Fukui Railway’s Fukui Station branch—nicknamed, the “Whisker Line” (ヒゲ線)—to complete a loop around central Fukui City. Improvements to the Fukui Station branch were completed this spring, bringing Fukui Railway trains directly into the West Exit plaza at JR Fukui Station. The study will help determine how to make best use of the railway to achieve the goal of sustainable development in one of Japan’s most car-dependent prefectures.

Studying the benefits of a central-city loop was included in Fukui Prefecture’s Action Program for Implementing a Rapid Transportation System (高速交通開通アクション・プログラム) as a strategy targeted for completion before the opening of the Hokuriku Shinkansen’s extension to Tsuruga. A total of ¥3 million was earmarked for the study in the prefecture’s September revised budget.

The extended “Whisker Line” opened on March 27, extending the Fukui Railway route 143 m along Ekimae Densha-dōri (駅前電車通り) from the previous terminal near Yours Hotel Wakui (ユアーズホテルフクイ) to a new terminal at the West Exit plaza of JR Fukui Station. A new stop was constructed at the station, vastly improving the convenience of making connections. The study, scheduled for completion by the end of the fiscal year, will evaluate a variety of topics, including the most effective alignments to extend the branch line and create a loop; roadway conditions; the type of rolling stock capable of making smooth turns at the intersections; project cost; ridership projections; and other issues. 

Despite being similar to Fukui Prefecture with one of Japan’s most car-dependent lifestyles, Toyama City was able to construct a new 900 m alignment in the center of the city, completing a tram loop for use by the Toyama Chihō Railroad (Toyama Chitetsu) through a public–private partnership where the infrastructure was built with public funding but the service is privately operated. By connecting into existing tram tracks, Toyama Chitetsu was able to operate a 3.4 km loop through the city starting in December 2009. Sapporo also recently completed a loop for its tram system in December of last year.

In terms of benefits, the line would increase opportunities for social interaction among the elderly who are unable to drive, reducing costs associated with social security; improve circulation transportation options from the suburbs to the city center and through the city center; create vibrant urban neighborhoods; and help prevent global warming.










Scenes on the Fukui Station branch extension. Can see the historic German narrow-body tram with old-school diamond pantographs in regular service. Good to see some of the transit systems in smaller cities getting some love and attention now… 






Cab view from Tawaramachi to Fukui Station. Can see the condition of the trackway, like in many other smaller tram systems in Japan, is not so good, but it looks like they’ve been repaving some of the rougher cobblestone sections with asphalt. Towards the end, can also get a good feeling for the single-track center-running on the “Whisker Line”… The plaza area really looks great.


----------



## quashlo

*Kumamoto City narrows tram extension alternatives to two options*
http://kumanichi.com/news/local/main/20160910003.xhtml

Kumamoto City has narrowed the highest-priority alternatives for extending the city’s tram system to two options: the Jieitai (JSDF) (自衛隊) route between the Kengunmachi (健軍町) tram stop and Airport Road No. 2 (第二空港線) in Higashi Ward and the Minami-Kumamoto route between the Karashimachō (辛島町) tram stop and JR Minami-Kumamoto Station. The city will begin detailed alternatives analysis in October, eventually narrowing the extension to one option next fiscal year.

In December 2015, the city identified five potential options for extending the tram network and has been evaluating each in terms of population served, road widths, nearby destinations and facilities, estimated project cost, and operating revenues and costs. Both the JSDF route and the Minami-Kumamoto route can be achieved without widening roadways and can be expected to attract significant ridership.

The JSDF route would extend about 1.5 km, serving Kumamoto Prefecture Senior High School No. 2 (熊本県立第二高校) and the Kumamoto East Tax Collector’s Office (熊本東税務署). The route also passes by the planned relocation site for the City Hospital (市民病院), scheduled to open in FY2018. The 1.7-km Minami-Kumamoto route is located near several medical and retail facilities.

The other three alternatives selected in the first round of evaluation included the Industrial Road (産業道路) route between Kuhonji Kōsaten (九品寺交差点) tram stop and Nagamine Elementary School (熊本市立長嶺小学校), 6.5 km; the Tasaki (田崎) route between Tasakibashi (田崎橋) tram stop and Tasaki Market (田崎市場), 1.3 km; and the Nuyamazu (沼山津) route from Kengunmachi tram stop along the Kumamoto–Takamori prefectural route (県道熊本高森線), 2.3 km. After considering the projected ridership, the city revised the proposed length of some of these alternatives.

Reconstruction costs in the aftermath of the Kumamoto earthquake have increased, but city staff say that the three other extension alternatives have not completely disappeared from consideration. 










Definitely appreciated Kumamoto’s system when I last visited Japan several years ago… Kyūshū is lucky to have retained three good tram networks in Kumamoto, Kagoshima, and Nagasaki, but it did lose the Nishitetsu network in Kita-Kyūshū within the past few decades.

A tour of Kumamoto’s system, including recent improvements such as the improved connection with JR at Shin-Suizenji Station, the side-running alignment between JR Kumamoto Station and Tasakibashi, and trackway greening:


----------



## quashlo

*First new trains for Ichibata Electric Railway in 86 years*
http://www.sankei.com/west/news/160819/wst1608190054-n1.html

On August 19, Ichibata Electric Railway, affectionately known as the “Bataden”, invited reporters to see its new 7000 series rolling stock at JR West’s Gotō Yard (後藤総合車両所) in Yonago City. The new one-car train will enter service in December, and is the first all-new stock in 86 years for Bataden, which has traditionally relied on secondhand cars retired from service in larger cities.

The new car has capacity for 129 passengers and features a mix of box and longitudinal seating, with about 20 more seats per car than their current trains. The stainless steel exterior of the car is currently unfinished, but will be covered with special wrapping. Another 1-car train will enter service by March of next year.

The Bataden operates a 42-km network connecting Matsue City and Izumo City, including a branch serving the famous Izumo Taisha (出雲大社) shrine. With ridership struggling, however, Shimane Prefecture and both city governments formed a special committee to help support the railway, including providing funding for the new trains, which cost ¥210 billion per car.

Bataden’s last new trains were the Deniha 50 series (デハニ５０形), which was introduced in 1930 and retired from revenue service in 2009. The new trains are designed and manufactured by Goto Industry (GKK) (後藤工業), a JR West Group company located in Tottori Prefecture’s Yonago City. The new trains consume 50% less energy than Bataden’s current stock thanks to new technology such as regenerative braking and other features.



















Smaller railways like Bataden are some of the last places to see older commuter sets that used to run in Kantō and Kansai, but the recent trend for these railways has been to purchase all-new sets instead of going with secondhand units.


----------



## luacstjh98

quashlo said:


> Tour of the current setup where Echitetsu trains use the completed Shinkansen viaduct before the start of Shinkansen service… This is a fairly unusual arrangement that hasn’t been since 1963, when Hankyū Kyōto Line trains used portions of the Tōkaidō Shinkansen viaduct between Kanmaki and Ōyamazaki. Can also see the unusual in-station crossing (構内踏切) at Shin-Fukui Station, where the inside (outbound) platform doesn’t have direct access to the station headhouse… Usually you only see these types of crossings at at-grade stations, so this is quite unusual.


Interesting. So when the time comes to start Shinkansen service, they just rip out all the temporary platforms and all, regauge the track (if needed) and install the Shinkansen signaling system?


----------



## quashlo

Yeah, that's the basic principle. That's probably why the trackbed is all ballast at the moment... They'll probably convert it and install slab track before the Shinkansen opens.


----------



## Jekmo

*Elevataed stations integrated in buildings - Need help examples*

Hi

I'm looking for examples with elevated stations which is integrated in buildings. 
I have one example with Kokura station, but I hope you can help me find more? 
Btw it does not necessarily be in Japan only.

Thanks


----------



## Heavenly Field

^^Too much of a continuum in what you're seeking, but I would assume that Ginza Line Shibuya Station and Tobu Asakusa Station fit the bill. Don't know what you would think of Tobu Ikebukuro Station, and I assume Tokyu Ikegami Line Gotanda Station is out. Shonan Monorail Enoshima Station? There are a lot depending on how loosely you want to define this.


----------



## Jekmo

Heavenly Field said:


> ^^Too much of a continuum in what you're seeking, but I would assume that Ginza Line Shibuya Station and Tobu Asakusa Station fit the bill. Don't know what you would think of Tobu Ikebukuro Station, and I assume Tokyu Ikegami Line Gotanda Station is out. Shonan Monorail Enoshima Station? There are a lot depending on how loosely you want to define this.


Sorry for not being precise.

However, I'm mainly thinking of examples where the construction of both the elevated station and a building (for intance an office building or a mall) is done as one construction. Thereby the station is integrated in the building and the rails go through the building. Does that help?

Another example could be Knight Center Station in Miami. Unfortunately I can't post links or pictures on this site yet, so you have to google it.


----------



## Heavenly Field

^^Nah, I saw your post from the other thread, but I still don't know what you want. Aren't you seeking examples of integrated station/retail/office spaces, or are you thinking in purely cosmetic terms? And aren't the examples of Ginza Line Shibuya and Tobu Asakusa Stations what you're looking for, and if not, why?


----------



## Jekmo

I got the task from a supervisor where I work and his description of what he is looking for is just as bad as my description. However, I finally found some pictures from your examples that I can use. So thanks for pointing my in the right direction. 
If you know of any current or future projects like your examples, then please let me know. 

Thanks again!


----------



## JaLooNz

Japan Times said:


> *Skyliner train tops 20 million passengers amid demand for swift travel to Narita*
> 
> The number of rail passengers using Keisei Electric Railway Co.’s latest Skyliner route topped 20 million on Tuesday, after just over six years of service.
> 
> The train travels the 70 km from central Tokyo to Narita International Airport in Chiba Prefecture in as little as 36 minutes.
> 
> Keisei held a ceremony to mark the milestone at Narita Airport Terminal 1 Station. It offered a commemorative gift to the 20 millionth passenger.
> 
> The current, third-generation Skyliner train was launched in July 2010. It uses the Narita Sky Access Line, which has more straight sections than the line used by earlier Skyliners.
> 
> Traveling at a maximum speed of 160 kilometers per hour, the new Skyliner takes passengers to and from Narita in 36 to 44 minutes, although the journey is longer for travel at certain times of day.
> 
> It took three years and five months for the current Skyliner to see its passenger count top 10 million. After that, use increased steadily thanks to an increase in the number of planes using Narita and a surge in foreign tourists visiting to Japan.
> 
> japantimes.co.jp/news/2016/09/13/business/skyliner-train-tops-20-million-passengers-amid-demand-swift-travel-narita/


Some news on the Keisei Skyliner...


----------



## quashlo

*Improvements coming to Nakajō Station*
http://mainichi.jp/auth/guide.php?url=/articles/20160902/ddl/k15/020/113000c

Construction work to upgrade the headhouse at Nakajō (中条) Station in Tainai City (胎内市) on the JR Uetsu Line has begun. Previously, the station only had access from the east side of the tracks, but the upgrades will construct a new public walkway cutting east–west above the tracks, making it possible to access the station from the west side. The temporary headhouse will open in December, followed by demolition of the existing headhouse and construction of the new station building, with an opening scheduled for July 2018.

The station is primarily used by high school students who commute by train, with an average daily ridership of 2,428 passengers in FY2015. Currently, passengers arriving from the west side of the tracks need to detour to a grade crossing about 300 m away. The city coordinated with the railway on a construction plan to replace the headhouse, which was finalized in 2014. Groundbreaking was originally scheduled for FY2015, but was delayed by a year due to changes in the design and project costs.

The public walkway will measure about 85 m long by 5 m wide, and a tourist information center will be provided at the east exit of the station building. Total project cost is approx. ¥1.85 billion, of which the city will be responsible for about ¥1.73 billion. About 70% of the city’s share will come from special purpose municipal bonds (合併特例債). Separately, the city has also been working on improving roads and constructing a new station plaza at the future West Exit of the station since June 2015.


----------



## quashlo

*Iimprovements to Takayama Station to open October 2*
http://response.jp/article/2016/08/26/280686.html

JR Central will debut the new station building and public walkway at Takayama Station on the Takayama Main Line on October 2. The new station building is about 1,900 sq m, and is designed for universal access with one accessible elevator on each of the inbound and outbound platforms. There is also one escalator for each platform, as well as a multi-purpose restroom inside the paid area. The public walkway is 6 m wide by 120 m long, and connects the East Exit and West Exit of the station, with one accessible elevator and two escalators at each end. The public walkway will showcase local arts and crafts, featuring display pieces and exhibits relating to local festival floats.










East Exit










West Exit










Ticketing hall










Public walkway entrance










Public walkway


----------



## quashlo

*JR West will expand ICOCA coverage to San’in area*
https://www.westjr.co.jp/press/article/2016/08/page_9133.html

On August 24, JR West announced that it would extend ICOCA coverage to a new Matsue–Yonago–Hakubi zone as an extension of the farecard’s existing Okayama–Fukuyama zone some time this December. A total of 18 stations in the new zone will accept ICOCA, including the Hōki Daisen (伯耆大山) – Izumo-shi (出雲市) section of the San’in Main Line and several stations on the Hakubi Line. ICOCA commuter passes will also be offered on the San’in Main Line stations covered. Passengers traveling between the Okayama–Fukuyama and Matsue–Yonago–Hakubi zones will also be able to use ICOCA when taking _Yakumo_ limited expresses, although they will still need to pay the separate limited express fare.










This would be the first automatic faregates in Tottori and Shimane Prefectures, leaving only Fukui (which would change with the Tsuruga extension of the Hokuriku Shinkansen), Tokushima, and Ehime as the three remaining prefectures without any automatic faregates.


----------



## orulz

*Quashlo is back?!?*

Quashlo is back!? Quashlo is back!!! Welcome back! That makes my day.

:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Osaka Loop Line 323 Series premiere in Christmas Eve*










JR West held a public visit to the new 323 series for the Osaka Loop Line.










One of the first units delivered (LS01, LS02 and LS03), will make an special run on December 24th.




































































































Source: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2016/12/05/206/


----------



## 00Zy99

Sr.Horn said:


> *Kabe Line extension*
> 
> 
> 
> Spring 2017 is coming and the extension is almost completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Near Aki-Kameyama station, final stop. (kilometer 15.6).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last station has a central platform with two tracks. Also, the station has an small rail yard with three tracks.


Somewhat surprised and disappointed they didn't leave provision for future extensions. I seem to recall that there was indeed a case made for it.



Sr.Horn said:


> *Osaka Loop Line 323 Series premiere in Christmas Eve*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JR West held a public visit to the new 323 series for the Osaka Loop Line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first units delivered (LS01, LS02 and LS03), will make an special run on December 24th.


What are the decorations on that yellow 101 series on the right?


----------



## Sr.Horn

^^ 103 for Sakurajima Line (JR Yumesaki Line)


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Yokohama Municipal Subway 3000V series*




Sr.Horn said:


> http://tetsudo-shimbun.com/headline/entry-872.html
> 
> The Yokohama City Transportation Bureau announced recently the acquisition of new train sets for the Blue Line. New series will be the 3000V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> First six-car unit will enter in service in spring 2017.



First trainset left Nippon Sharyo plant in Toyokawa (Aichi) this sunday:


----------



## starrwulfe

*Seibu to start "liner" services on Ikebukuro, Fukutoshin and Yurakucho lines*








Now we now what the purpose of the new swivel-seat equipped 40000 series was for. ￼ 









The new "S-Trains" will come in 2 flavors: A traditional peak-hour liner services between Tokorozawa and Toyosu via Seibu's Ikebukuro, and Tokyo Metro's Yurakucho line, and a weekend and holiday liner service between Seibu-Chichibu and Motomachi-Chukagai utilizing the Fukutoshin and Toyoko lines.

The Yurakucho S-Train runs on weekdays only and will have 1 train in the morning headed for Toyosu and 5 return trips bound for Tokorozawa in the evening. This is the first time any Express services have run on the Yurakucho line.

The Chichibu S-Train is designed for cross-region tourism and is scheduled appropriately. It runs only weekend and holidays and will have one trip each in the morning (starting at Hanno actually) and evening bound for Motomachi-Chukagai; and one trip starting for Chichibu in the morning, a trip for Hanno in the early evening, and one terminating at Tokorozawa at night. If you remember my posting about the F-Liner trains that started last year, this is a step above that; these trains make even less stops.

Of course this also means there will be limited Express charges on top of the normal fare zones covered. I'll outline that in a separate post. This will also be the second Seibu train type allowed for thru runs; the other is the 17 year old 6000 series. 

Meanwhile here is a video of a 40000 series testing on the system.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Semboku Liner 12000 series*










The 12000 series will be used on Semboku Liner limited express services operating between Namba and Izumi-Chūō (28 km distance), via the Nankai Main Line, Nankai Koya Line, Semboku Rapid Railway. 

The Semboku 12000 series is painted in a gold livery and have different coloured seat covers in each of the four cars. Each four-car train has a capacity of 242 seats. Passenger accommodation will consist of 2+2-abreast unidirectional seating, and each car will have different colour seats, with red, green, purple, and yellow seat covers.





































Also table and plug for each passenger.














































LED lighting will be used, and passenger information displays will provide information in four languages (Japanese, English, Chinese and Korean).





































Semboku 12000 series will enter in service by February 2017.










Source: http://news.mynavi.jp/articles/2017/01/22/semboku12000/ / http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2017/01/16/454/


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Shizuoka Railway A3000 Series*










Shizutetsu has presented the second A3000 series "Passion Red" ready for enter in service in the coming weeks.














































Source: https://twitter.com/shizuoka97sr/media


----------



## orulz

This new express service to make better use of the Chichibu line by emphasizing tourism is worlds better than the Cerberus proposal to simply shut the line down.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Tokyo Metro 1000 series "original" (1927)*










Tokyo Metro put in service an special 1000 series based on the original train that ran on the Ginza Line. The train are finished in a lemon yellow livery applied using vinyl sheets, recreating (outside and inside) the appearance of the original 1000 series trains introduced on the line in 1927.



>


Source: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2017/01/11/267/

An original 1000 series exposed Tokyo Metro Museum:




























Wikipedia


----------



## 00Zy99

REPOST:

Tobu 500 Series "Revaty"










Last 27th of January Tobu Railway presented the new 500 series "Revaty" for its new limited express Revaty Kegon, Kinu, Aizu, Ryomo and Skytree Liner and Urban Park Liner to revenue in service from 21 April 2017.

Quote:





































The new trains built by Kawasaki Heavy Industries, with exterior and interior styling overseen by Japanese industrial designer Ken Okuyama. The driving cabs at each end of the three-car trainsets will include a gangway connection to allow trains to be coupled or split en route.

The trains will have active suspension, a first for trains operated by Tobu, and use permanent-magnet synchronous motor (PMSM) traction motors.

The exterior livery consists of "champagne beige" with "forest green" and "future blue" (Tobu's corporate colour) highlights around the windows.

Each three-car set will have a seating capacity of 161 passengers. Seat pitch will be 1,000 mm. Interior lighting will use LED lighting. Each trainset includes a universal access toilet, western-style toilet, and urinal. Wi-Fi and at-seat AC power sockets will also be provided.

Quote:















































































































































































































































































































































Source: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2017/01/27/306/ / https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tobu_500_series


Testing the train:


----------



## sacto7654

They're delivering the Tobu 500 Series trainsets at a pretty fast clip. Three 3-car trainsets are already test-running on Tobu Nikko and Kinugawa lines, and they just delivered another three 3-car trainsets to Tobu in the past few days.


----------



## 00Zy99

That reminds me, what food service do the 500 series have?


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Tobu 70000 Series*










This weekend Tobu Railway received from Kinki Sharyo the first 70000 series trainset. These trains are part of the new fleet in order to permit an easy operation on the Tokyo Metro Hibiya Line and Tobu Skytree Line through services with the introduction of the unit 13000 (Tokyo Metro) and the installation of platform doors in all the Subway's Line 2.






^^ Leaving Kinki Sharyo plant in Osaka






^^ In Tokyo area




























Photos:
https://twitter.com/hobonoda
https://twitter.com/akaobi_7001


----------



## castermaild55

Osaka Monorail


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Tokyu 2020 series*










Tokyu Corporation will introduce new trainsets for the Den-en-toshi Line by spring 2018. 

This is the 2020 series, named because the Tokyo Olympics and the 100th anniversary of the company in 2022. 3 10-car sets will be constructed.



























New 2020 series at the renewed Minami-Machida Station

http://www.tokyu.co.jp/file/170317.pdf
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2017/03/17/329/


----------



## 00Zy99

cross-post:



castermaild55 said:


> Kayashima Station
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kayashima_Station


----------



## 00Zy99

crosspost:



dimlys1994 said:


> From Rail Journal
> 
> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...new-fleet-to-revamp-services.html?channel=524
> 
> *Tobu Railway uses new fleet to revamp services*
> Friday, April 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _JAPAN’s Tobu Railway introduced a new timetable on April 21 featuring additional limited-express services operated by its 500 series Revaty trains which are entering service at the same time_
> 
> The new timetable increases the number of limited-express trains between Tokyo, Nikko and Kinugawa by five services on weekdays, and nine at weekends and holidays. An additional eight limited express trains are operating on the Yagan and Aizu lines from Asakusa to Aizu-tajima. New limited express routes are operating between Asakusa and Kasukabe and now extend to the Tobu Urban Park Line in the morning and evening peak periods, while outbound trains are stopping at Sengen-dai for the first time
> 
> ...


----------



## 00Zy99

Sr.Horn said:


> *New Tokyu 2020 series*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tokyu Corporation will introduce new trainsets for the Den-en-toshi Line by spring 2018.
> 
> This is the 2020 series, named because the Tokyo Olympics and the 100th anniversary of the company in 2022. 3 10-car sets will be constructed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 2020 series at the renewed Minami-Machida Station
> 
> http://www.tokyu.co.jp/file/170317.pdf
> http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2017/03/17/329/


Only three sets? Looks like publicity stunt/flagship to me.


----------



## starrwulfe

Makes sense though. They'll figure out how to number the sets so they'll be 2020F, 2021F, and 2022F. Then probably go back and make more sets afterwards in some other range.
Anyway those 8000 series will be 50+ years old at that point. As much as I'll hate to see them go...


----------



## SamuraiBlue

No way Minami Machida will be renovated to look like this. There is just not enough traffic at that station to justify a station like that even if they renovate that shopping center that they are doing right now.


----------



## 00Zy99

starrwulfe said:


> Makes sense though. They'll figure out how to number the sets so they'll be 2020F, 2021F, and 2022F. Then probably go back and make more sets afterwards in some other range.
> Anyway those 8000 series will be 50+ years old at that point. As much as I'll hate to see them go...


I think you mean 8050 series. The 8000 proper are already gone.



SamuraiBlue said:


> No way Minami Machida will be renovated to look like this. There is just not enough traffic at that station to justify a station like that even if they renovate that shopping center that they are doing right now.


Well, there is an average of 33,000+ a year and rising...


----------



## starrwulfe

^^ we're both wrong. 8500 series. 😏


----------



## SamuraiBlue

00Zy99 said:


> Well, there is an average of 33,000+ a year and rising...


That is pittance compared to the larger stations on that line like Aobadai, Tama Plaza, Mizonoguchi, Futagotamagawa,etc.etc.

I also do not think there are ONLY 33,000 passenger a year either, that makes it only 90 passengers a day which doesn't justify to build a station at that place.


----------



## starrwulfe

More like 33,000 per day.

But if I know Tokyu, that renovation will also have housing and more commercial space as well attached to it. They're pretty good at squeezing more tenants into their developments after all the real estate operation is what pays most of the bills.


----------



## SamuraiBlue

starrwulfe said:


> More like 33,000 per day.
> 
> But if I know Tokyu, that renovation will also have housing and more commercial space as well attached to it. They're pretty good at squeezing more tenants into their developments after all the real estate operation is what pays most of the bills.


Yeah true but that place doesn't have that much open space nearby with it being close to the Tomei highway Yokohama entrance and all.


----------



## 00Zy99

Park and Ride? If its near a major interchange that might work.


----------



## starrwulfe

I've driven that stretch of Route 246 and have even been to that Nittori that's over there once back in 2012 or so. 

I drove that stretch again over the weekend and it is totally different now.

That entire area is one big construction zone right now, and all of the signs say "TOKYU CONSTRUCTION" on them. 

So I did a little digging and found out what's going on...

















Right now it's a small collection of 2 story shops and a few disparate big box stores that make up a small outlet mall. The housing had been mostly single-family housing on the western edge and a few "mansion" apartment blocks.

















But when it's all finished in 2019, there's going to be a huge shopping mall that stretches from the actual shopping plaza area to the station, encompassing the new station building itself. 










Another conceptual image of the completed station renovation shows that it's really going to have widened platforms and a large overhead canopy. Looks like a mini Tama Plaza to me. 

















As you can see, they are well under way with the construction...

What's not shown in any of these pictures or diagrams is the additional mid-rise housing that is being built alongside this project. There will be plenty of people using this station when they get done, no doubt about it.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*811 Series refurbishment*










JR Kyushu is modernizing the 811 series Commuter Trains on Kagoshima Main Line, Nagasaki Main Line and Nippo Main Line. 

In April 2017, set PM4 was refurbished, renumbered as set PM1504. Refurbishment changes include replacing the traction control equipment with SiC-VVVF equipment, changing to a single-arm pantograph, tinted passenger windows, full-colour LED destination indicators, and replacement of the former transverse seating with longitudinal bench seating.





































The interior and exterior design was overseen by the industrial design company Don Design Associates (Eiji Mitooka).




























The 811 series is an AC EMU train type operated on local services by Kyushu Railway Company since 1989.

Source:
https://twitter.com/StarryskyRapid
https://twitter.com/orio_crewing
https://twitter.com/fwkntakeshi
https://twitter.com/uchiko1103


----------



## sacto7654

I wonder will the refurbishment of the JR Kyushu 811's now include going to pre-recorded bilingual train announcements in Japanese and English....


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Hanshin 5500 Series refurbishment*










The Hanshin 5500 series is running on the Hanshin Main Line since 1995. Now, the fleet underwent a programme of refurbishment, with the first set, 5501, treated in April 2017. Refurbishment includes the addition of external passenger door control buttons, full-colour LED destination display panels, and a new blue livery.














































Refurbished trains take the design of the brand new 5700 Series.


5500 until now:











Photos: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2017/04/27/222/


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Sotetsu 20000 Series*










Sagami Railway (Sotetsu) announced last monday (5th June) the new Series 20000 EMU. A new commuter train for the future through service with Tokyu when the link will be completed by 2022.

The first train will be introduced in December 2017, replacing a 7000 series set.



















The fleet of ten-car 20000 series trainsets will be built by Hitachi at its Kasado Factory in Kudamatsu, Yamaguchi. Externally, the trains will carry the "Yokohama Navy Blue" corporate livery introduced for refurbished 9000 series trains.

Passenger accommodation will consist of longitudinal bench seating with grey moquette seat covers. Each car will include a space for wheelchairs and pushchairs.




























Also a new website was launched http://www.sotetsu.co.jp/design-pj/20000/ with a Youtube channel associated. Here the first vídeo showing moments of the construction of the first unit:






Sources:
http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2017/06/05/293/
http://www.sotetsu.co.jp/design-pj/20000/
http://www.sotetsu.co.jp/news_release/pdf/170605_01.pdf


----------



## uwe_w2604

Hello from Germany,

I´m looking for Informations about the new Mercedes Benz Citaro buses of NANKAI Bus Osaka Airport.

Can anybody help me? Please write per PM.

Best regards - Uwe -


----------



## bill937ca

uwe_w2604 said:


> Hello from Germany,
> 
> I´m looking for Informations about the new Mercedes Benz Citaro buses of NANKAI Bus Osaka Airport.
> 
> Can anybody help me? Please write per PM.
> 
> Best regards - Uwe -


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zasqPDsZ964

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4s7fmj2oro

First day of service video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qfoZ4MtDl0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpXxcVeKNjo

Interior:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuxykyjFQ2U

Bill


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Keio 5000 Series*










Keio Corporation received its first 5000 series 10-cars set. This is the Wabakadaien depot on the Keio Sagamihara Line.






A total of 5 trains will be ready entry into service in the Tokyo area from September 2017 as a regular trains, and serving the new "limited express" services by spring 2018.




































Photos: https://twitter.com/m51_itachica


----------



## Sr.Horn

Keio 5000 series presented:









































































Source: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2017/07/09/064/


----------



## AkeZZZ

I have some question about the Hokkaido's Kitaca and SAPICA

1. Are these two cards can use interchangeably like Pasmo and Suica?
2. Can Kitaca use on Sapporo Subway and Sapporo Streetcar?
3. Can SAPICA use on JR Hokkaido lines?

thank you


----------



## starrwulfe

AkeZZZ said:


> I have some question about the Hokkaido's Kitaca and SAPICA
> 
> 1. Are these two cards can use interchangeably like Pasmo and Suica?
> 2. Can Kitaca use on Sapporo Subway and Sapporo Streetcar?
> 3. Can SAPICA use on JR Hokkaido lines?
> 
> thank you


1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Yes


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Sotetsu 20000 Series*










The Sotetsu 20000 series is a commuter electric multiple unit train type on order by the private railway operator Sagami Railway (Sotetsu). Last 4 August the first unit arrived to the Tokyo area from the Hitachi factory in Yamaguchi Prefecture.

Ultimately intended to be used on through-running services between Sotetsu and Tokyu Corporation lines commencing in late fiscal 2022, the first train will be introduced in December 2017, replacing a 7000 series set.

Externally, the trains will carry the "Yokohama Navy Blue" corporate livery introduced for refurbished 9000 series trains. Passenger accommodation will consist of longitudinal bench seating with grey moquette seat covers. Each car will include a space for wheelchairs and pushchairs.
































































Source: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2017/08/04/355/ / https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sotetsu_20000_series


Journey movie:






Making:


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Toei Asakusa Line 5500 series*

First pictures:





































Source Twitter user https://twitter.com/hks_nishiteu





Sr.Horn said:


> Toei has announced a new trainset for the Asakusa Line, the 5500 series. The new EMU will enter in service by spring 2018. A total of 27 eight-car trainsets are on order.


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Keio 5000 series debut*

Only regular services until end of FY 2017 that will be implemented the premium service with one of the following names elected in January 2018:

Keio Liner 
Keio Smart Liner 
Keio Prime Liner 
Luxpress
Westar

(http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2017/04/26/247/)


----------



## starrwulfe

*All Osaka Loop Line 103 Series trains are officially decommissioned*

Today marked the last run of the orange 103 series trains that have been a standard on the line for 48 years. 

They've all been replaced by 323 Series trains that are the standard 3 door configuration on JR West's network, which means platform doors will likely be constructed soon. 

お疲れ様でした、さよなら103系車両。


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## sacto7654

However, the 201 Series trainsets are still operating on the Osaka Loop Line, but those are scheduled to be phased out some time in 2018. Once the 201's retire, then JR West can finally construct the platform doors at every station that match the 221, 223, 225 and 323 trainsets that use the line.


----------



## tukangmartabak

sacto7654 said:


> However, the 201 Series trainsets are still operating on the Osaka Loop Line, but those are scheduled to be phased out some time in 2018. Once the 201's retire, then JR West can finally construct the platform doors at every station that match the 221, 223, 225 and 323 trainsets that use the line.


Why they not install platform doors earlier? They have rope based platform doors that can match any type of train. Some station such Taktsuki on JR Kyoto line was installed.

Also its cheaper than conventional door types.


----------



## starrwulfe

tukangmartabak said:


> Why they not install platform doors earlier? They have rope based platform doors that can match any type of train. Some station such Taktsuki on JR Kyoto line was installed.
> 
> Also its cheaper than conventional door types.




Those are still being tested; no company has planned a full-scale install of those types yet.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ They are in use in Korea, though. Daegu uses them.


----------



## pudgym29

Sr.Horn said:


> *New Toei Asakusa Line 5500 series*
> {images snipped to save (my) bandwidth}


    They look good.
But, how much service will they really provide?
I love photographing (and riding) the Toei Asakusa Line. With all the other railway companies providing through service, _I was genuinely shocked_ when a Toei consist appeared as a late-night run from Tokyo back to Yokohama. :|


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Tokyu 6020 series*

Tokyu Corporation will introduce new trainsets for the Oimachi Line by spring 2018. 










The 6020 series trains will share a common design with the Tokyu 2020 series ten-car EMU trains due to be introduced on the Tokyu Den-en-toshi Line in spring 2018. (see #7655)

The two seven-car 6020 series trains on order are scheduled to be used on express services on the Tokyu Oimachi Line alongside the existing fleet of six Tokyu 6000 series, which are scheduled to be lengthened from six to seven cars by the start of the revised timetable in March 2018.










Source: http://www.tokyu.co.jp/image/news/pdf/171012-21.pdf


----------



## Astaire007

JR Shibuya Station Saikyo Line New Platform Construction


----------



## Sr.Horn

*E231 running on the Musashino Line*










A former 10-car E231 series Chuo-Sobu line trainset was transferred to Musashino Line, and was reduced into a 8-car trainset, naming the trainset as "MU 2", had began started operation at the end of the month of October, 2017.

http://news.mynavi.jp/series/railwaynewsplus/007/


----------



## Sr.Horn

*New Tokyu 2020 Series*










The 2020 series trains are being built by Japan Transport Engineering Company (J-TREC) as part of its "Sustina S24 Series" family.

The first 10-car trainset, 2121, was delivered from the J-TREC factory in Yokohama in late November 2017, and shown off to the media on 30 November 2017.


















































































Photos: Mainichi Shimbun


----------



## Astaire007

Improvement Work of JR Sendagaya Station


----------



## starrwulfe

* Odakyu Line underground local tracks to open 3/1/2018 *










Since the underground section between Higashi Kitazawa and Setagaya Daita opened 3 years ago, all traffic has been operating on the deep bore express tracks, while the shallower cut and cover local tracks could be constructed since the surface tracks were no longer in service.

Now we will finally see full 4 track service after 1 March 2018 between Yoyogi Uehara and Noborito station; a full 6km. This will effectively double capacity across the line and is the 2nd step to eliminate a major bottleneck in the system (the first being quad tracking and elevations between Norborito and Umegaoka stations.

Here are a few shots of Shimokitazawa and the local platforms under construction.


----------



## starrwulfe

* Hibiya, Chiyoda line trains hit with rare graffiti *

Around 5am on 13 January, a Hibiya Line 13000 series train (yeah, one of the new ones ) was spray painted with a 14m long "piece" not unlike a 1980s NYC subway car. This occurred at the Naka Meguro station layover tracks. The train ran in service to Kita Senju, where it was taken out of service and subsequently cleaned. Sometime during the same period a Chiyoda line train was hit as well.


----------



## starrwulfe

* Sotetsu 20000 series to enter service 11 February 2018 *

It was media day over at Sotetsu's Ebina yard where 20001F was shown off as the first of 10 trains to be delivered as part of the ramp up to through running with JR and Tokyu. 

Also shown was the ongoing construction at Hazawa station where the Sotetsu/JR/Tokyu split will start. 






The new trains built by Hitachi are in the new Yokohama Navy Blue livery and will enter service next month. A new train will go into service every month from then until October when all 10 have been delivered. 

The trains feature onboard Wi-Fi, taller ceilings, spacious seating, LED lighting and LCD screens galore.


----------



## Woonsocket54

starrwulfe said:


> * Odakyu Line underground local tracks to open 3/1/2018 *


has this been delayed by a few weeks to March 17?

https://www.odakyu.jp/voice-station/operation_start.html


----------



## k.k.jetcar

Woonsocket54 said:


> has this been delayed by a few weeks to March 17?
> 
> https://www.odakyu.jp/voice-station/operation_start.html


No the new tracks/platforms will open on March 3, an interim service arrangement will be run until the 16th, and then with the spring timetable revision on the 17th, the finalized services will be instituted.
https://www.odakyu.jp/voice-station/station.html


----------



## k.k.jetcar

News report on the Odakyu four track mainline opening mentioned above. A scene at Umegaoka Station of the tracks being cut and reconnected after the last train services of the night. With the quad tracking, traffic capacity during the morning commute rush will increase 40%, and the travel time between Shinjuku and Machida will be reduced by 12 minutes to a duration of 37 minutes.


----------



## starrwulfe

k.k.jetcar said:


> News report on the Odakyu four track mainline opening mentioned.




Umegaoka is one of the stations in my neighborhood. Was wondering why that outbound track hadn't been connected yet; the inbound one was done 2 months ago. Also I hope this means local trains can be 10 cars now as well..

On assignment right now but expect pix and experience when I get back home in a few weeks when the schedule changes...those changes are major BTW.


----------



## luacstjh98

Such as the discontinuation of Tama Express services, and new commuter expresses in the Yamanote-bound direction? I notice it's not listed on the post-17th March service pattern.


----------



## Lw25

I'm looking for some informations about "planned" metro lines in Nagoya that English Wikipedia is talking about, like "Tobu Line", "Kanayama Line". Is there any map or something with them?


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

https://ryukyushimpo.jp/news/entry-...gIFqb94NHnCdscUqVT2dwEq1APtsJiZzFRGuUe-VKbpOE

*ゆいレール、迫る本番　延長４駅お披露目*


> 10月１日からの浦添延長区間での運輸認可を受けた沖縄都市モノレール社（美里義雅社長）は13日、新たに開設する４駅を報道各社に公開した。既存駅に比べてエスカレーターの幅が広くトイレを全て洋式化。到着時のホームと車両のすき間も狭くなりバリアフリー化が図られている。
> 
> 各駅の到着時には、石嶺駅で「ちょんちょんキジムナー」、玉城朝薫の墓に近い経塚駅は組踊「二童敵討」で演奏される「はべら節」、浦添前田駅は「めでたい節」、終点のてだこ浦西駅は新しい街のにぎわいで「ヒヤミカチ節」のメロディーが流れる。
> 
> 首里駅からてだこ浦西駅まで、延長区間４.１キロの所要時間は10分。モノ社は開業後に４駅合計で１日約１万２千人の利用を見込む。運輸部営業サービス課の安谷屋直樹課長は「定時性と利便性を実感してほしい」と話した。
> 
> 駅舎のデザインは、浦添グスクに近い浦添前田駅の屋根は石門に見立て、てだこ浦西駅はドーム型の大屋根を採用している。石嶺駅は首里花織、経塚駅はうらそえ織、浦添前田駅は紅型の祖型と言われる浦添型、てだこ浦西駅は知花花織の工芸モチーフが各所にあしらわれている。


Basically, Okinawa's Yui Rail will begin operations of its 4 new stations that are north of Shuri Station, which goes into Urasoe City.

These new stations include new features such as wider escalators, sit down toilets, and reducing gaps between the car and the platform.


----------



## 00Zy99

Were the toilets in the older stations squat toilets? In this age?


----------



## Woonsocket54

RyukyuRhymer said:


> https://ryukyushimpo.jp/news/entry-...gIFqb94NHnCdscUqVT2dwEq1APtsJiZzFRGuUe-VKbpOE
> 
> *ゆいレール、迫る本番　延長４駅お披露目*
> 
> 
> Basically, Okinawa's Yui Rail will begin operations of its 4 new stations that are north of Shuri Station, which goes into Urasoe City.
> 
> These new stations include new features such as wider escalators, sit down toilets, and reducing gaps between the car and the platform.


Is 2019.10.01 opening date confirmed now?


----------



## Woonsocket54

^^ newly opened extension of Okinawa monorail









http://www.urasoenavi.jp/tokushu/2019092500013/









http://www.urasoenavi.jp/tokushu/2019092500013/









http://www.urasoenavi.jp/tokushu/2019092500013/









http://www.urasoenavi.jp/tokushu/2019092500013/









http://www.urasoenavi.jp/tokushu/2019092500013/









https://twitter.com/masato_ehara/status/1178919740934250496









https://twitter.com/masato_ehara/status/1178919740934250496









https://twitter.com/masato_ehara/status/1178919740934250496









https://twitter.com/hakusan5/status/1178778349960740864









https://twitter.com/hakusan5/status/1178778349960740864









https://twitter.com/hakusan5/status/1178778349960740864









https://twitter.com/Teruchanka1/status/1178598408073859072









https://twitter.com/Teruchanka1/status/1178594334288932864









https://twitter.com/Teruchanka1/status/1178591617562710016


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

^ thanks for posting the pics. mind if I share it in the Japan section? (or you can copy and paste it there too  )


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

00Zy99 said:


> Were the toilets in the older stations squat toilets? In this age?


its been a while since I used the Yui Rail..but IRC...they had both.
squat and a regular (non-washlette) western toilet.

Train companies generally prefer squat toilets though.
Its easier to clean, maintain, and costs less to buy and operate. 
Sucks for the person using it though, and as Japan continues to age.. seniors prefer western ones


----------



## Woonsocket54

RyukyuRhymer said:


> ^ thanks for posting the pics. mind if I share it in the Japan section? (or you can copy and paste it there too  )


yes; you can go ahead - they're not my photos, but ones I found on the Internet


----------



## RyukyuRhymer




----------



## RyukyuRhymer

Cross posting from the Japanese forum, but since we are on the topic of Okinawa

here's some info from the Cabinet office on heavy rail/tram line

https://www.asahi.com/articles/ASL4343ZTL43TPOB001.html

A little bit more about a heavy rail system (maybe it should be posted in commuter rail).

Basically it says a study group was done, and the rail would span from Naha to Nago. would take 1 hour, connecting 6 cities total. Cost 610 billion yen.

But National government fears it won't be profitable. It is expected to be profitable 30-40 years after opening










these are some alternative routes









this depends on what type of rail is made.
if its using heavy rail then they would follow Highway 330
If trams then follows highway 58

the heavy rail system would be similar to the Tsukuba Express but 4 cars at max 130kmh
a tram would be 3 cars at max 100kmh with dedicated tracks and 40 on the road










proposed stations









if tram line, these are the stations (note there are more since its likely to be slower9









also note the Tram line starts further south in Itoman and goes to Nago while the Rail starts from Naha. so the Tram line would take 2 hours

Tram costs half as much though


----------



## AkeZZZ

Hope that it will be heavy rail with services like Local, Commuter-Rapid, Rapid, even its cost a lot more than tram. The transport infrastructure in Okinawa will be improved a lot.
Tram isn't suitable for a long distance service. It's too slow. Tram could be a feeder service connected from main heavy rail line within some larger city.


----------



## Lw25

Modern trams can be as fast as most of Japanese railways. Japan trams are just not modern, because of American city planing influences,


----------



## luacstjh98

There's the Keihan Keishin Line, which is pretty much an interurban in the old American style.

Street running on one end, grade separation in the middle, and through service to the Kyoto Subway on the other end.

That could probably be a model for this Okinawa island "tram".


----------



## Svartmetall

Lw25 said:


> Modern trams can be as fast as most of Japanese railways. Japan trams are just not modern, because of American city planing influences,


That is not true, there are examples of dedicated, modern light rail on its own ROW in Japan, so I am not sure where you got that from. Trams like the Hiroshima system are more reminiscent of legacy systems in Europe, but that does not make them "American".

Heavy rail is simply more suited for this kind of journey and would attract more people I believe.


----------



## Lw25

luacstjh98 said:


> There's the Keihan Keishin Line, which is pretty much an interurban in the old American style.
> 
> Street running on one end, grade separation in the middle, and through service to the Kyoto Subway on the other end.
> 
> That could probably be a model for this Okinawa island "tram".


Both Ōtsu Lines could be a good example.


Svartmetall said:


> That is not true, there are examples of dedicated, modern light rail on its own ROW in Japan, so I am not sure where you got that from. Trams like the Hiroshima system are more reminiscent of legacy systems in Europe, but that does not make them "American".
> 
> Heavy rail is simply more suited for this kind of journey and would attract more people I believe.


From Toyohashi, Osaka, Sapporo. Very short (more or less same as bus), high floor, slow, without priority on traffic lights. Or Gifu, with tram closure in 2005!


----------



## dimlys1994

Utsunomiya LRT project video:
https://u-movenext.net/
https://u-movenext.net/assets/pdf/lrt_start_book.pdf


----------



## Lw25

^^ And this is something I would like to see more often in Japan. Modern, articulated, separated trams with much higher capacity and length than buses.


----------



## antoinetonee

Went to Sapporo for a business trip a few weeks ago and travelled using the metro and tram along the way. Sadly I didn't take pictures during the return trip from and to the airport onboard the JR airport line due to arriving and departing both in ungodly hours (I was too tired to do so).

Kita-12-Jou station, which is located next to Hokkaido University


IMG_20190926_151418 by antoinetonee, on Flickr


IMG_20190926_151816 by antoinetonee, on Flickr

A rather deserted Susukino Station during mid-day


IMG_20190926_143018 by antoinetonee, on Flickr

Plaza in front of JR Sapporo station, or exactly between JR and Sapporo Metro station


IMG_20190926_143751 by antoinetonee, on Flickr

Sapporo Tramway


IMG_20190926_154132 by antoinetonee, on Flickr


IMG_20190926_152819 by antoinetonee, on Flickr


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

Lw25 said:


> ^^ And this is something I would like to see more often in Japan. Modern, articulated, separated trams with much higher capacity and length than buses.


there are quite a few. Toyama and Kagoshima re-did their tram network (most of it separated but sometimes shared). its a popular option for smaller cities of 1 million or less.


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

cross posting my post in the Japan section...


Digging around for more Okinawa rail stuff. I also found this from Dec 2018
https://www.okinawatimes.co.jp/articles/-/356806

*那覇の「路面電車」どこを通る？　ルート素案は「旭橋～南部医療センター」など3案*

那覇市は２０１９年度に策定する「地域公共交通網形成計画」で次世代型路面電車（ＬＲＴ）を基幹的公共交通機関に位置付ける方針を固め、１９年度からＬＲＴ導入に向けた本格的な議論を始める。１５～１７年度にはＬＲＴの導入可能性を調査し、三つのルート素案を設定、概算事業費や１日当たりの需要などを試算した。調査結果を参考にしながら議論を深めていく。

basically this route is *not related to the Yui Rail or the heavy rail/tram line proposals*. Its for a street car/trolley entirely within Naha City.



3 proposed routes










projected ridership numbers







[/QUOTE]

The proposed routes differ

Route 1 connects the Bus Terminal and goes towards Haebaru town, which is a major suburb
Route 2 connects the ferry terminal to downtown, good for tourists
Route 3 connects the bus terminal to the new Shintoshin area.. im a bit mixed about that one as the monorail goes by there.

most of the images floating around about this, use a 2 car LRT from other parts of Japan as examples of what they want


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## RyukyuRhymer

lots of info on Utsunomiya's new Light Rail Line today








2022年開業に向けて準備が進む「芳賀・宇都宮LRT」‐‐新路線を歩く（GetNavi web） - Yahoo!ニュース


栃木県の中心、宇都宮市と東隣の芳賀町（はがまち）を結ぶLRT（ライトレールトランジット）路線の建設が進められている。 既存の路面電車網を活かす街は全国にあるものの、線路を新たに敷き、電車を走らせる




news.yahoo.co.jp





Translated summary of key points

First light rail system in the country built entirely from the ground up with new rail. The others are just renovations of existing lines
Runs from Utsunomiya to Hagamachi in Tochigi Prefecture
14.6km in length, 1067mm gauge, 750v DC electrification
19 stops, 5 of which will be full transit centers with other function such as parking, transportation modal switches, etc
will take 44 minutes for the entire line
will open in 2022
Entrance will be from the east side of JR Utsunomiya station
will run from 8am to 11pm. Schedule will try to match with the Shinkansen arrival times
capacity is 50 seats with 160 people max. it will use a low floor design
4 wheel bogie with 3 car design
fares will range from 150 to 400 yen
plan began 20 years ago but only realized now because of rapid commercial development
costs 46 billion yen, 41 for just the Utsunomiya section. half of pay will come from the MLIT
main issue is the city is also aging rapidly. bus services are limited. so to accommodate, they needed an improvement in public transit


----------



## Vishek

^ If the city is rapidly aging then how is it also undergoing "rapid commercial development"?


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

Vishek said:


> ^ If the city is rapidly aging then how is it also undergoing "rapid commercial development"?


most likely relocation.
Toyama might be the best example of this as they re-established an LRT line in the recent past
what it means is that overall the population of the city is stagnating or declining and getting older
but Toyama, like many other smaller cities, are quite spread out and full of sprawl
since their LRT line, people began to relocate and the city began to become more compact
as a result more shops, apartments, etc started arising around the line.

so I suspect, if not already, people in Utsunomiya are starting to gravitate towards the line
and new shops are opening


----------



## dimlys1994

From Metro Report:









Hiroshima Rapid Transit Co orders more rubber-tyre light metro trainsets


JAPAN: Hiroshima Rapid Transit Co has awarded Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Engineering a contract to supply a further 13 six-car Series 7000 Automated Guideway Transit rubber-tyre trainsets to replace existing vehicles on the 18·4 km New Transit Line 1, known as the Astram Line. The trainsets ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## dimlys1994

Construction update on Utsunomiya LRT:




__ https://www.facebook.com/tochigi.lrt/posts/3744160368961710


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

Summary translation:
A subway in Hachinohe!?
A local Aomori Newspaper's pictures of a Hachinohe metro system created LOLs around the country








「八戸に市営地下鉄が！？」…新年早々、青森の新聞社の濃すぎる“妄想記事”にツイ民たち初笑い　｜まいどなニュース


市営地下鉄を妄想してみた－。２０２１年１月１日、青森県の新聞社の特集記事が、ＳＮＳをざわつかせました。エッジが効いた見出しとともに、存在しない路線図や各線の停車駅案内、詳細情報を見開きで真剣に展開。合成写真も駆使して作り込んだ自由すぎる紙面…




maidonanews.jp


----------



## antoinetonee

^^

Must be an early April Mop lol


----------



## Sr.Horn

Some news in the Haga-Utsunomiya LRT. The newly created tram network advances with the arrival of the first trains.






Utsunomiya City, 100 km north of Tokyo has half a million inhabitants and is the capital of Tochigi Prefecture. A modern tram system has been under construction for a few years on a line connecting the east exit of JR Utsunomiya station, and the Honda industrial zone in the neighboring city of Haga on the west.














































The line will enter in service by 2022, it is 14.6 kilometers long and has 19 stops. It will use 17 Niigata Transys HU300 series low-floor trains. In the future, it is expected to extend towards the city center by crossing the JR Utsunomiya station heading east and connecting with the Tobu Utsunomiya station.









































































Source: 芳賀・宇都宮LRT「ライトライン」HU300形お披露目 「国内最大」車内も公開 | 鉄道ニュース【鉄道プレスネット】


----------



## Sr.Horn

The Sendai City Transportation Bureau opened a vote to choose among three designs the new 3000 series of its Namboku Line.










The company received 13,000 votes. Option A entitled "evolution from Namboku Line rolling stock," received 6,251 votes (48%) and won the competition.



















Option B was the least voted with 2,111 votes (16%), and C was the second favorite option with 4,618 votes (36%).










Production of this new rolling stock will begin by 2022, and will be on tracks in 2024. The plan is to replace the current 1000N series trains introduced in 1987.










The 3000 series will arrive a few years after the inauguration of the Tozai Line with the series 2000 trains. The Sendai Subway has two lines, the first, the Namboku Line (15 km and 17 station) on the north-south route, opened in two phases: 1987 and 1992. 

In 2015 the Tozai Line (14 km and 13 stations) was inaugurated, which cuts from east to west. The two lines and the rest of the JR East suburban rail links at the "Sendai-Aobadori" interchange.

Source:








仙台市地下鉄南北線新型車両「3000系」のデザインはA案に決定！【2024年度登場】


開業以来の活躍が続く1000系 仙台市地下鉄南北線に導入予定の新型車両「３０００系」。新しい車両は２０２４年度に登場する予定ですが、そのデザインを決める市民投票が行われる事が明らかになりました。デザイン案は ...




saitoshika-west.com






åœ°ä¸‹é‰„å—åŒ—ç·šã®æ–°åž‹è»Šä¸¡ãƒ‡ã‚¶ã‚¤ãƒ³ãŒæ±ºå®šã—ã¾ã—ãŸï¼ˆç™ºè¡¨è³‡æ–™ï¼‰ï½œä»™å°å¸‚


----------



## Sr.Horn

*Kyoto Subway new rolling stock*

The Kyoto Municipal Transportation Bureau awaits the new trains for the Karasuma Line. The first unit is expected to arrive in July. The current 10 series trains will be phased out over the next five years. All the new trains, at the moment without serial number, will be in circulation in 2022.





































The Karasuma Line runs north to south through the Kyoto center. A total of 13.7 kilometers connect Kokusaikaikan station with Kyoto Station (JR, Shinkansen...), and Takeda, 15 stops in total. Some trains continue further south from Takeda through the Kintetsu-Kyoto Line towards Yamato-Saidaiji and Nara. 

Source: 京都市営地下鉄烏丸線「新型車両」デビューいつ？ 7月に第1編成が車両基地へ | 鉄道ニュース【鉄道プレスネット】


----------



## Majo1972

Sr.Horn said:


> *Kyoto Subway new rolling stock*
> 
> The Kyoto Municipal Transportation Bureau awaits the new trains for the Karasuma Line. The first unit is expected to arrive in July. The current 10 series trains will be phased out over the next five years. All the new trains, at the moment without serial number, will be in circulation in 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Karasuma Line runs north to south through the Kyoto center. A total of 13.7 kilometers connect Kokusaikaikan station with Kyoto Station (JR, Shinkansen...), and Takeda, 15 stops in total. Some trains continue further south from Takeda through the Kintetsu-Kyoto Line towards Yamato-Saidaiji and Nara.
> 
> Source: 京都市営地下鉄烏丸線「新型車両」デビューいつ？ 7月に第1編成が車両基地へ | 鉄道ニュース【鉄道プレスネット】


I’ve ridden it a few times.



Sr.Horn said:


> *Kyoto Subway new rolling stock*
> 
> The Kyoto Municipal Transportation Bureau awaits the new trains for the Karasuma Line. The first unit is expected to arrive in July. The current 10 series trains will be phased out over the next five years. All the new trains, at the moment without serial number, will be in circulation in 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Karasuma Line runs north to south through the Kyoto center. A total of 13.7 kilometers connect Kokusaikaikan station with Kyoto Station (JR, Shinkansen...), and Takeda, 15 stops in total. Some trains continue further south from Takeda through the Kintetsu-Kyoto Line towards Yamato-Saidaiji and Nara.
> 
> Source: 京都市営地下鉄烏丸線「新型車両」デビューいつ？ 7月に第1編成が車両基地へ | 鉄道ニュース【鉄道プレスネット】


I see this train ever year on either the first or second of January when I go do my ritual New Year’s Saidaiji Temple run.



Sr.Horn said:


> *Kyoto Subway new rolling stock*
> 
> The Kyoto Municipal Transportation Bureau awaits the new trains for the Karasuma Line. The first unit is expected to arrive in July. The current 10 series trains will be phased out over the next five years. All the new trains, at the moment without serial number, will be in circulation in 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Karasuma Line runs north to south through the Kyoto center. A total of 13.7 kilometers connect Kokusaikaikan station with Kyoto Station (JR, Shinkansen...), and Takeda, 15 stops in total. Some trains continue further south from Takeda through the Kintetsu-Kyoto Line towards Yamato-Saidaiji and Nara.
> 
> Source: 京都市営地下鉄烏丸線「新型車両」デビューいつ？ 7月に第1編成が車両基地へ | 鉄道ニュース【鉄道プレスネット】


I’ll post photos of this train next time I’m in Nara.


----------



## Lw25

When I was in Kyoto I didn't used metro (it wasn't along my routes) but when I see that 10 series now I have to say I love the design of front evacuation door, especially in early versions. It look so rough like taken from fromer Soviet country.


----------



## Sr.Horn

JR Sagami Line new E131 appeared in Tokyo Area!


















































【新車速報】JR相模線の新型車両「E131系」が輸送される | 話題 | 鉄道新聞


2021年7月16日、JR相模線に投入予定の新型車両「E131系」の第一弾が、車両を製造した新潟県から首都圏へと輸送されました。 JR内房線・外房線・鹿島線にデビューした新型車両と同じE131系ですが、こちらは青系のデザインに。 前面は、遠くまで広がる湘南の海とダイナミックな波の水しぶきが水玉模様で表現されています。 側面は、遠くまで広がる湘南の海をイメージした濃淡2色の青色を配したのカラーリングになっています。 今回輸送された編成の車号はクハE130-501・モハE131-501・サハE131-501・クモハE131-501と、500番台の区分になっています。...




tetsudo-shimbun.com


----------



## Kintoy

Narita Express from Tokyo Station


----------



## 2B

__ https://www.facebook.com/therisingphilippines/posts/1979666855524852


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

back in Kagoshima
and saw this tram with a new livery of Chang Sha
Kagoshima seems to be a sister city of Chang Sha in China


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

Tokyo's Yamanote Line to test automated trains with passengers from October


The system's development is expected to reach its final stages once the tests end, with carriage improvements slated from around spring 2023 to achieve the targeted 2028 implementation.




www.japantimes.co.jp


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

TLDR:
Utsunomiya's new LRT to face another delay. It was planned to open next March but that may be unlikely
the problem stems from construction of a bridge being hampered by heavy traffic









LRTの開業　工事の遅れで再延期か（とちぎテレビ） - Yahoo!ニュース


宇都宮市と芳賀町が整備を進める次世代型路面電車・LRTについて清原工業団地近くの野高町交差点に橋を架ける工事が数カ月遅れているため、来年3月とされていた開業の時期が延期される可能性が高くなっているこ




news.yahoo.co.jp


----------

